# Cat Chat Trivia



## Charity

Do you ever want to say something but either don't want to start a new thread or it doesn't seem to fit into any others. Well, I thought I'd start this one so anyone can come and get anything they want off their chest. Doesn't have to be about cats necessarily.

I'll start. I've just been out to water my front garden and there are pigeon feathers everywhere.  At least I know its not Bunty or Toppy, we get quite a few neighbouring cats in our garden or it could have been a fox. I went out this morning and I'm sure they weren't there then. We have a few young pigeons landing in our tree, hope its not one of those. RIP poor pigeon. :Arghh


----------



## Shrike

Could be a bird of prey too, for that matter.


----------



## Puddy2shoes

Charity said:


> Do you ever want to say something but either don't want to start a new thread or it doesn't seem to fit into any others. Well, I thought I'd start this one so anyone can come and get anything they want off their chest. Doesn't have to be about cats necessarily.
> 
> I'll start. I've just been out to water my front garden and there are pigeon feathers everywhere.  At least I know its not Bunty or Toppy, we get quite a few neighbouring cats in our garden or it could have been a fox. I went out this morning and I'm sure they weren't there then. We have a few young pigeons landing in our tree, hope its not one of those. RIP poor pigeon. :Arghh


Hi there Charity, in all the years where i currently live i have only ever seen 2 attacks on pigeons by other birds, one was by magpies and the other by a sparrowhawk, actually the first was a wood pigeon, with the sparrowhawk it was a collard dove, somehow this landed in my garden and i managed to grab it before the hawk got hold of it again and took it down to the vets but they couldn't save it, recently though, red kites have been around in the area but i haven't seen any attacks by them so far but what someone else told me was that gulls, and there's a good few of them around here, have been seen attacking pigeons due to lack of any other food source, but also it could be a cat or even shot by an air gun and been got at subsequently, a fox couldn't catch a pigeon could it, i'm not sure,...birds must be suffering a little at the moment too as the ground is so hard, I haven't seen blackbirds for a little while they usually come worm pulling after i've cut the grass but god knows what's happening to the worms in this heat and rock hard clay soil.


----------



## ewelsh

Nice idea @Charity

Awww poor pigeon, they do fight for territory, could be that.

My pigeons are pooping over my gate daily! Very annoying!


----------



## Charity

I have seen sparrowhawks occasionally so that's possible.


----------



## Trixie1

Aaaahh!! Poor pigeon I’ve seen so many dead birds around at the moment its heart breaking!! Having moved from London to the country it amazes me how laidback they are. They seem to just stroll across the road or fly to low and cars will not slow down but just hit them and I’m not talking about the M25 here these are very quite country roads.


----------



## blkcat

We have seagulls here that eat pigeons alive. It's a horrific thing to see, but there's not much you can do for them. Neighbour has taken a few of them to the vet, but they just put them down.


----------



## moggie14

I have a sparrowhawk that visits my garden regularly. Often picks off the young or vulnerable pigeons and sometimes the sparrows. I hate it, but have to keep telling myself it nature and the food chain


----------



## Torin.

Excellent thread idea - I often have little snippets I want to post that don't seem worth starting a whole new thread for. Or for which I don't have a photo so can't go in that other thread.


----------



## TriTri

Nice idea @ Charity. You must have read my mind. Has anyone studied numerology? For example, tried mixing up the letters in their full name, to make up other words; I find you can learn a lot about people by the words you get from the spelling of their name! Words from my name include I love cats! Cat lover etc.
So pleased I’ve got that off my chest. Hope some of you give it a go!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We have two baby seagulls nesting on the house two doors away, balls of grey fluffy down at the moment that’s all they are, the parents come and get fresh water from our bird baths for them. I guess the sea is a bit salty to drink  Oscar has figured out there are baby great tits in one of our nesting boxes, he sits and gazes up at it but can’t get anywhere near as there’s netting up the tree trunk, so it’s a no go zone. I’ve told him not to have a face off with mother seagull, as he will come off worse, so he sits on the lawn watching her drink and makes a funny little squeak at her when he’s in pounce position. Terrifying. Ahem.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Does anyone else get a bit irritated that people come onto the forum to ask for advice (often regarding very serious medical issues) and then never return with an update? I'd like to know that 1) their cat is ok and 2) what happened so I can try to learn. I'm sure sometimes there's been a sad outcome and people can't face writing about what's happened (of course I completely understand that) but most of the time that is hopefully not the case and an update would be appreciated.

Oh and don't get me started on the "my cat is pregnant and I want help and advice but you can all sod off and stop bullying me when you tell me to have her spayed" contingent.

Thanks @Charity i feel much better now


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Does anyone else get a bit irritated that people come onto the forum to ask for advice (often regarding very serious medical issues) and then never return with an update? I'd like to know that 1) their cat is ok and 2) what happened so I can try to learn. I'm sure sometimes there's been a sad outcome and people can't face writing about what's happened (of course I completely understand that) but most of the time that is hopefully not the case and an update would be appreciated.
> 
> Oh and don't get me started on the "my cat is pregnant and I want help and advice but you can all sod off and stop bullying me when you tell me to have her spayed" contingent.
> 
> Thanks @Charity i feel much better now


It gets me irritated, too. Basic good behaviour to just come back and say how things went.

And it really annoys me when people think forums are a service offered for their needs- for free, of course. So the servants there are to give the advice mistress or master like to hear but else keep their mouth shut. I often wonder whether those people act in such a demanding and rude way in real life, too.


----------



## Charity

Are you finding it difficult to sleep in this hot weather? I'm not a good sleeper at the best of times so this isn't helping. I think I finally got off about 1.30 last night. Any good tips for getting to sleep or what do you do if you can't sleep?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> Are you finding it difficult to sleep in this hot weather? I'm not a good sleeper at the best of times so this isn't helping. I think I finally got off about 1.30 last night. Any good tips for getting to sleep or what do you do if you can't sleep?


In an attempt to keep the flat cool I'm keeping the curtains closed during the day ! I do have a tower fan in my bedroom that has a timer so I can set it to run for an hour which is usually long enough for me to get off to sleep - then if I need the loo in the night (which invariably I do) I can reset it for a further period of time. I'm one of those people who has to have a covering at night so I'm only using a thin sheet at the moment - mind you I'd probably be cooler if a certain little 4 legged furry creature didn't insist on spending the night on my bed  However, despite all my best efforts I'm probably only getting 4 or 5 hours sleep at night so I am taking a siesta in the afternoons !

But if I can't sleep anyway I get up and do some chores whilst it's cooler - stuff like the ironing, which, by the way, I HATE(seriously thinking of paying someone to do it for me). I've even been going to the supermarket as soon as they open and as my garden is in full sun most of the day I've been watering it long before the sun is up


----------



## GingerNinja

I keep all the curtains closed in the day too, it makes a big difference. I have a fan on all night as this heat is unbearable for me as I'm a hot person and have too much extra insulation!


----------



## NFC slave

Mrs Funkin said:


> We have two baby seagulls nesting on the house two doors away, balls of grey fluffy down at the moment that's all they are, the parents come and get fresh water from our bird baths for them. I guess the sea is a bit salty to drink  Oscar has figured out there are baby great tits in one of our nesting boxes, he sits and gazes up at it but can't get anywhere near as there's netting up the tree trunk, so it's a no go zone. I've told him not to have a face off with mother seagull, as he will come off worse, so he sits on the lawn watching her drink and makes a funny little squeak at her when he's in pounce position. Terrifying. Ahem.


Take care when the young seagulls are leaving the nest, the adults can be evil in their protection of the young. I live in a coastal town, and one little bit of the town becomes a no go area because they have young up on a chimney stack, and the parents dive down on passers by to protect the young. Seagulls really hurt when they attack


----------



## ewelsh

TriTri said:


> Nice idea @ Charity. You must have read my mind. Has anyone studied numerology? For example, tried mixing up the letters in their full name, to make up other words; I find you can learn a lot about people by the words you get from the spelling of their name! Words from my name include I love cats! Cat lover etc.
> So pleased I've got that off my chest. Hope some of you give it a go!


Oh this is interesting! How do I work out my name? Should it be my maiden name, including my middle names or my married name?
Mine will probably be "drama magnet"


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> In an attempt to keep the flat cool I'm keeping the curtains closed during the day ! I do have a tower fan in my bedroom that has a timer so I can set it to run for an hour which is usually long enough for me to get off to sleep - then if I need the loo in the night (which invariably I do) I can reset it for a further period of time. I'm one of those people who has to have a covering at night so I'm only using a thin sheet at the moment - mind you I'd probably be cooler if a certain little 4 legged furry creature didn't insist on spending the night on my bed  However, despite all my best efforts I'm probably only getting 4 or 5 hours sleep at night so I am taking a siesta in the afternoons !
> 
> But if I can't sleep anyway I get up and do some chores whilst it's cooler - stuff like the ironing, which, by the way, I HATE(seriously thinking of paying someone to do it for me). I've even been going to the supermarket as soon as they open and as my garden is in full sun most of the day I've been watering it long before the sun is up


I've got blackout curtains which are shut all day too. We've only got an ordinary fan which someone has to get up and shut off before they drop off, I keep trying to persuade my OH to get one of the tower ones but to no avail. I've just bought a 1 tog duvet which is OK most nights until its really hot. Thankfully, I don't have furry hot water bottles to contend with.  I get about 4-5 hours a night as well though on bad nights it can be as little as 2-3.:Yawn I get up and get a cuppa, talk to the cats and sometimes end up sleeping on my recliner chair until morning.


----------



## bluecordelia

I was hoovering the car last night and found a dead pigeon. It was young and not mauled by moggies so I am unsure what happened. 
It seemed very dry / leathery which I didn’t expect in the heat( sorry) . It can’t have been there long. 

I get narky when people (new) get uppity about advice. I also worry if I feel people are avoiding the vet by getting advice here. The classic needing temporary pet housing also isn’t great. I always try to be welcoming as sometimes the poster needs to give their head a wobble and realise the error of their ways but hopefully be advised and come back again for help. 

I left a raw group and MC group on FB as some of the comments were just awful and hectoring. CC is a great place even when we have a bit of a do!

Take care everyone. I haven’t got the patience to work out words from my name but then again I don’t do chess, crosswords or word games! X


----------



## ewelsh

@Charity I do feel for you, insomnia is horrible at the best of times! I use top and bottom sheets in this weather and I have a fan going all night with the window open and yet I am struggling! So I do feel for you.
They do say don't read computers etc at least an hour before bed or have any blue light in the rooms.

Have you ever considered alternative therapies?

I know my Aunt tried a sleep disorder therapist, this turned out to be non practical, however she has tried acupuncture which has helped, oddly enough when she stays at mine she sleeps like a log! I often think it's a mental game!


----------



## Charity

TriTri said:


> Nice idea @ Charity. You must have read my mind. Has anyone studied numerology? For example, tried mixing up the letters in their full name, to make up other words; I find you can learn a lot about people by the words you get from the spelling of their name! Words from my name include I love cats! Cat lover etc.
> So pleased I've got that off my chest. Hope some of you give it a go!


Mine's 'banished regal lover' Don't know what you learn about me from that @TriTri


----------



## Shrike

Brooke has just come in after pulling an all-nighter! I did hear her flap go a few times in the night as she popped in for a bite to eat, but she definitely slept outside somewhere!
Her loss - she missed out on her usual evening treats! One good thing about winter is I'll get my cat back for snuggles!


----------



## TriTri

ewelsh said:


> Oh this is interesting! How do I work out my name? Should it be my maiden name, including my middle names or my married name?
> Mine will probably be "drama magnet"


[email protected], that's another interesting part of it. First do it with your full current name, so if you're now married that name, including middle name and then separately, also do it with your maiden name. My sister was amazed at the difference in words she found, in the two, which reflected the changes in her life, particularly in her instance, with her job. I found a lot of my favourite things in life or my particular characteristics, were spelt out. Beware, it can spell out any bad points! But only if you have any! I knew a horrible drunk, and I could only get horrible words out of his name, like bad drunk, drank etc, so I don't think he ever stood a chance! Apparently it's why some stars in Hollywood change their names, to help them become more successful!


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Mine's 'banished regal lover' Don't know what you learn about me from that @TriTri


[email protected], it seems your destined to be a cat slave forever!


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Are you finding it difficult to sleep in this hot weather? I'm not a good sleeper at the best of times so this isn't helping. I think I finally got off about 1.30 last night. Any good tips for getting to sleep or what do you do if you can't sleep?


I was really sleepy last night and nodding off in the chair. So I finally managed to get up and go brush my teeth before going to bed..........where I was unable to fall asleep:Shifty
Eventually dragged myself up and amused myself by going through ZP


----------



## TriTri

I guess if anyone doesn’t like the words they get from their name, they’ll have to a) change their name by de-poll “like the stars in Hollywood!”, b) marry or re-marry.c) ignore it and hope for the best. If you take the drastic action of marrying or re-marrying, you best write down the letters you require in his name to search for Mr Right!


----------



## ebonycat

I’m another one that keeps there blinds closed, I have a blackout blind in the bedroom & that helps. My house gets so hot. I brought a tower fan yesterday & that’s helped a lot.
I got it out of the box turned it on, both cats went up to it to have a look then run off passed it & upstairs lol.
Finely coming downstairs a little while after. They are ok with it now.

Lady dog is suffering in the heat, I brought her a cooling mat but she won’t lay on it 

I agree the new posters that come here & ask advice, get it then don’t post an update can be annoying & distressing.
Or the my cat is pregnant what do I do?? Get her spayed gggrrrrr (not aimed at the ethical breeders that just need a bit of advice)
Or the ones that come here & expect us to know what’s wrong with their cat, without seeking vet advice first or won’t take their cat to the vet because vets charge money.

I love this forum, everyone is so nice, yes we might disagree at times, but on the whole we all get on great.
The advice & support is second to none. Everyone here is so supportive x


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> @Charity I do feel for you, insomnia is horrible at the best of times! I use top and bottom sheets in this weather and I have a fan going all night with the window open and yet I am struggling! So I do feel for you.
> They do say don't read computers etc at least an hour before bed or have any blue light in the rooms.
> 
> Have you ever considered alternative therapies?
> 
> I know my Aunt tried a sleep disorder therapist, this turned out to be non practical, however she has tried acupuncture which has helped, oddly enough when she stays at mine she sleeps like a log! I often think it's a mental game!


The best remedy for me is magnesium tablets. Only trouble is, when I take those, I nod off watching tele about 8.00 p.m. but they do often help unless I'm worrying about something then nothing does. I do find sleeping on my own is also better, having someone next to you bashing you in the face with their elbow, snoring, getting up to go to the loo etc., really isn't good for an insomniac as the slightest thing wakes me up. 

I've had acupuncture for my back and relaxation which should help sleeping shouldn't it.



SbanR said:


> I was really sleepy last night and nodding off in the chair. So I finally managed to get up and go brush my teeth before going to bed..........where I was unable to fall asleep:Shifty
> Eventually dragged myself up and amused myself by going through ZP


That's the trouble, you get nice and cosy in front of the TV and nod off, then before bed I have to feed the cats and other chores then by the time I get into bed, I'm wide awake again.


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> @Charity I do feel for you, insomnia is horrible at the best of times! I use top and bottom sheets in this weather and I have a fan going all night with the window open and yet I am struggling! So I do feel for you.
> They do say don't read computers etc at least an hour before bed or have any blue light in the rooms.
> 
> Have you ever considered alternative therapies?
> 
> I know my Aunt tried a sleep disorder therapist, this turned out to be non practical, however she has tried acupuncture which has helped, oddly enough when she stays at mine she sleeps like a log! I often think it's a mental game!


I know the advice 're not watching tv, going on computers or tablets before bed but after amusing myself on ZP (I do have a blue screen) I was able to journey to the land of nod


----------



## bluecordelia

I usually sleep very well and can have a midday kip as well. Could it be that I only have the mogs in with me and flip and toss at will? 

I do wake with the sun and can’t wait to retire so I can not have to be ruled by a clock. I predict I will sleep in late winter and be up summer like the cats! X


----------



## Trixie1

I think I ‘m only managing to get 2-3 hours a night at the moment due to the heat and humidity I normally have 7-8 hours a night, so really feeling it now!! I love the summer but just need 1 night of normal temperatures to catch up a little, Sam likes to huddle up close on my bed which is making us both even hotter!! But don’t have the heart to keep the bedroom door close I keep the fan on all night but just blast hot air at the pair of us!! Must sort out air conditioner!! Bliss


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Best tip I ever saw about sleeping the hot weather is to open your loft hatch at night (if you have one). The hot air gets sucked up into it, it’s fabulous! 

Glad I’m not the only irritated one in terms of no updates...husband always says I’m grumpy, I’m not really. I just would like to know the outcome.


----------



## ewelsh

I need a moan.. big time.

We have Thrip flies commonly known as thunder flies. I really dislike them so I am on lock down here! Great in this heat too.

They get everywhere, picture frames, curtains the most ridiculous places you can imagine! That’s with windows closed and sealed where possible.


:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead


----------



## bluecordelia

Flies. Yuck. We seem to have big fat ones this year. Any bowls are straight in the wash


----------



## Vanessa131

It may be warm but I have been tucked up under my 12tog duvet each night, our house is very well insulated so as long as you keep the curtains closed it remains very warm.

Regarding the loft tip, as lofts aren’t insulated in the rafters it is most likely hotter up there than in the house, so in most cases best to keep it closed.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well the loft being open certainly works for us, you can stand on the landing and feel the hot air rising into the loft and the cooler air around. It only seems to help at night though and I guess it depends on the airflow within your house?


----------



## Charity

Our loft is stifling, its cooler below


----------



## popcornsmum

Its SO hot here ive not slept in days and obvs can only leave windows open on the latch so the coolest place in the house is the cool window sill! Well someones taking full advantage of the tiny breeze! Here's the Neighbourhood Watch Team ! MOG, Jess and Popcorn! She's thrilled to be sharing her space as you can see but didn't really have a choice as my son likes to give her some friends to play with!!


----------



## Psygon

It's really warm here... I'm tired but can't sleep, so I'm watching badgers. And my joints are all achey


----------



## TriTri

popcornsmum said:


> Its SO hot here ive not slept in days and obvs can only leave windows open on the latch so the coolest place in the house is the cool window sill! Well someones taking full advantage of the tiny breeze! Here's the Neighbourhood Watch Team ! MOG, Jess and Popcorn! She's thrilled to be sharing her space as you can see but didn't really have a choice as my son likes to give her some friends to play with!!
> View attachment 359853


I love Popcorn, she looks just like my dear Tinkerbell, that I had for 20 wonderful years. She is beautiful.


----------



## popcornsmum

Thank you,  I'm sure your Tinkerbell had a much more lovlier manner then Popcorn! Shes not very friendly! How wonderful to have Tinkerbell for 20 years! My first cat Cleo lived to 20 too!


----------



## TriTri

popcornsmum said:


> Thank you,  I'm sure your Tinkerbell had a much more lovlier manner then Popcorn! Shes not very friendly! How wonderful to have Tinkerbell for 20 years! My first cat Cleo lived to 20 too!


Omg Popcornsmum! When I took Tinkerbell on, her name was Cleo! Tinkerbell was perfect in every way and that's not me being biased. She had a very sweet nature.


----------



## Vanessa131

So yesterday I washed all the clothes for my trip and started to pack, my bag is 95 litres, I definitely have less stuff than last time.

Nope, way too much!!!! Bag is full, and I haven't packed my bottles, pjs or swimwear yet.

I thought I was being good!

So clothes wise I have seven t-shirts, two shorts, two trousers, 7 socks/pants/bra and one nice outfit. So clothes wise I'm okay, it's all the other stuff that takes up loads of room.

So, time to repack.

I didn't want to use my dry bags as they make everything smell of rubber but I think I'm going to have to give in and use them.


----------



## bluecordelia

@vanessa bin the laundry detergent for tablets maybe? You could hand wash with soap. 
Can you get an all in one shampoo or is that your luvury item??! There are hair/body dry bars you can get which weigh a fraction of liquids.

I think boots and feet are vital , good luck and have a great time. X


----------



## ewelsh

@Vanessa131 are you off to Borneo! Are you climbing the mount?

I'm soooo jealous!

You will definitely need your dry bags and lots of carbs helps with altitude sickness.

Have a wonderful time. Xx


----------



## Vanessa131

bluecordelia said:


> @vanessa bin the laundry detergent for tablets maybe? You could hand wash with soap.
> Can you get an all in one shampoo or is that your luvury item??! There are hair/body dry bars you can get which weigh a fraction of liquids.
> 
> I think boots and feet are vital , good luck and have a great time. X


Tablets don't work that well in sinks annoyingly, plus it's hard to get ones that are biodegradable, the bottle is 200ml, so not too huge for a months trip.

Annoyingly my skin is really sensitive so I have to be careful with soaps etc.


----------



## Vanessa131

ewelsh said:


> @Vanessa131 are you off to Borneo! Are you climbing the mount?
> 
> I'm soooo jealous!
> 
> You will definitely need your dry bags and lots of carbs helps with altitude sickness.
> 
> Have a wonderful time. Xx


No, not climbing it this time, we will be at it's height most of the time, but it isn't high enough to cause altitude sickness.


----------



## ewelsh

Will you be with the orangutans? X


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Vanessa131 said:


> So yesterday I washed all the clothes for my trip and started to pack, my bag is 95 litres, I definitely have less stuff than last time.
> 
> Nope, way too much!!!! Bag is full, and I haven't packed my bottles, pjs or swimwear yet.
> 
> I thought I was being good!
> 
> So clothes wise I have seven t-shirts, two shorts, two trousers, 7 socks/pants/bra and one nice outfit. So clothes wise I'm okay, it's all the other stuff that takes up loads of room.
> 
> So, time to repack.
> 
> I didn't want to use my dry bags as they make everything smell of rubber but I think I'm going to have to give in and use them.
> 
> View attachment 359908


Hopefully one toilet roll will be enough 
(have a fabulous trip !)


----------



## bluecordelia

Fair comment @Vanessa131 
I carried my fair share of backpacks and know the weight.

X


----------



## Vanessa131

Bertie'sMum said:


> Hopefully one toilet roll will be enough
> (have a fabulous trip !)


Hahaha! That's my luxury item, the loo roll out there is like sandpaper


----------



## Vanessa131

ewelsh said:


> Will you be with the orangutans? X


Yes, which is very exciting!


----------



## Vanessa131

bluecordelia said:


> Fair comment @Vanessa131
> I carried my fair share of backpacks and know the weight.
> 
> X


Luckily this time our main luggage isn't being carried around for miles, so while it isn't the end of the world if my bag is full, it means I have to be organised each time I pack. Although I did forget that my boots are in the bag and obviously I will wear those on the journey, so that has freed up loads of space.

I don't do organised


----------



## Vanessa131

After a bit of re-arranging I'm done, the top 1/4 of my bag is now empty for some much needed wiggle room, day bag is empty as it just has flights essentials until I get there.

It's so nice to not be treking this time so I don't have to take my travel rucksack.


----------



## SbanR

Vanessa131 said:


> View attachment 359939
> 
> After a bit of re-arranging I'm done, the top 1/4 of my bag is now empty for some much needed wiggle room, day bag is empty as it just has flights essentials until I get there.
> 
> It's so nice to not be treking this time so I don't have to take my travel rucksack.


Please start a thread now, and post lots of photos!!!!


----------



## Vanessa131

SbanR said:


> Please start a thread now, and post lots of photos!!!!


I'll probably just post on here, I'm going to buy a local sim so i may even be able to send a few pictures while I'm there


----------



## ewelsh

I will be eagerly awaiting your photos @Vanessa131 I wish I could be squeezed in your rucksack, I'd promise not to wriggle around too much x

Enjoy & stay safe x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Gosh, sounds like some serious adventuring! I look forward to the photos, travel safely.


----------



## blkcat

Mrs Funkin said:


> We have two baby seagulls nesting on the house two doors away, balls of grey fluffy down at the moment that's all they are, the parents come and get fresh water from our bird baths for them. I guess the sea is a bit salty to drink  Oscar has figured out there are baby great tits in one of our nesting boxes, he sits and gazes up at it but can't get anywhere near as there's netting up the tree trunk, so it's a no go zone. I've told him not to have a face off with mother seagull, as he will come off worse, so he sits on the lawn watching her drink and makes a funny little squeak at her when he's in pounce position. Terrifying. Ahem.





NFC slave said:


> Take care when the young seagulls are leaving the nest, the adults can be evil in their protection of the young. I live in a coastal town, and one little bit of the town becomes a no go area because they have young up on a chimney stack, and the parents dive down on passers by to protect the young. Seagulls really hurt when they attack


Agree you need to be especially careful when the young leave the nest. Many years ago, I think Blk was 3 then, a baby fell off the roof. I didn't realise what had happened quickly enough. Blk trotted over to it to see what it was, didn't get as far as touching it (he's not a hunter, only caught his first moth last year!). Mother seagull swooped down, grabbed his tail with her beak. I went running over screaming and she managed to lift his feet clean off the ground. He is not a small cat. She saw me coming and dropped him. Fortunately not from much height.

He was fine, if a bit shaken (as was I). Don't take the seagull threat lightly, it could have been much worse. A lot of them are bigger than he is. They can live for 30 years and she's never forgotten who he is. She shouts the alarm if she see him out.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh goodness, that sounds awful! Thank you both. Oscar sat doing his little "meep" at one this morning that came for a drink from the bird bath straight ahead. Luckily he's not terribly brave, so just sat there and made no stalking attempt!


----------



## blkcat

As long as you're aware of it, it should be okay  It was just such a shock at the time they were strong enough to do that, it hadn't even occurred to me that was a possible threat. I learnt from my mistake anyway! I am extremely distrusting of gulls now and always have an eye on them.


----------



## Soozi

Charity said:


> I have seen sparrowhawks occasionally so that's possible.


When I was in the Uk a sparrow hawk would come daily and pluck poor little bluetits from a large shrub we had in our garden! It really upset me.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Okay. I’m feeling another rant building. My Facebook feed is full of missing cats, which makes me obviously very sad - however, a large proportion of them that I see aren’t chipped (and don’t start me on the ones that the owners say aren’t neutered either!). Why? Why would you not? I understand that lots are indoor cats but wouldn’t you still chip, just in case your beloved Puss decided to sneak out of a window? Perhaps I just am naive being a newbie cat person.


----------



## Vanessa131

Mrs Funkin said:


> Okay. I'm feeling another rant building. My Facebook feed is full of missing cats, which makes me obviously very sad - however, a large proportion of them that I see aren't chipped (and don't start me on the ones that the owners say aren't neutered either!). Why? Why would you not? I understand that lots are indoor cats but wouldn't you still chip, just in case your beloved Puss decided to sneak out of a window? Perhaps I just am naive being a newbie cat person.


I see a lot of this on facebook, annoyingly most are also kittens! There was one today, five month old kitten missing, why would you let a cat of that age out?!


----------



## Charity

I agree, it seems common sense doesn't it but some people just don't seem to see it. Its much more difficult knowing a cat is straying than a dog so they can be out for ages before someone realises or even manages to catch them to check plus with cats getting into vans etc. so can turn up miles away, how much heartbreak could be avoided with a microchip.


----------



## Vanessa131

There was one recently, a deaf visually impaired cat, it hadn’t escaped, it’s owners let him out!! He has a missing post put up at least once a week, when will they learn?! 

I’m sure he loves going out, but it’s time to stop now it isn’t safe for hin.


----------



## popcornsmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Okay. I'm feeling another rant building. My Facebook feed is full of missing cats, which makes me obviously very sad - however, a large proportion of them that I see aren't chipped (and don't start me on the ones that the owners say aren't neutered either!). Why? Why would you not? I understand that lots are indoor cats but wouldn't you still chip, just in case your beloved Puss decided to sneak out of a window? Perhaps I just am naive being a newbie cat person.


This is why I stopped following the village and town FB page because every day there was a missing cat - we live next to a dual carriageway and train line!!! I can't bear it!


----------



## bluecordelia

I noticed too a lot of missing cats currently? 

I am hoping that they are chilling out somewhere as it’s awful to think they are trapped in a shed currently. 

A farm nearish to me and side on to a very busy dual carriageway A road has lost a beautiful blue cat. I can’t understand why they think it’s safe to let them roam. There is a nearby traveller site which regularly has horses out and Harvey’s Army picking up cats. I would never let a cat out there.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

Oh I had one on my fb a while back, 6mth kitten, not neutered or chipped and no personal info on the collar. He went missing the day after they'd been complaining they couldn't get him to go out 'properly' and he just stayed in the garden, when I asked about the chip they said they though they had more time before needing it. Unfortunately I couldn't say anything as it was a relative who I didn't want to cause upset with. Besides, if losing their cat isn't enough for them to think twice then someone having a go at them about it isn't going to change their thinking either. Thankfully they got the cat back in the end, dread to think how many poor wee kittens he fathered in that episode though!


----------



## sandy-cat

Lots of missing cats on my FB locally at the mo too, although just seen a post that one has come back after being missing for two weeks - looking very healthy and happy so the owner is worried that someone might have decided to adopt him. This is also a bit of an issue in local FB groups - often people post about cats they think look neglected or lost and try to take them in - when in fact they have a very happy home! There's one chap who's quite a senior cat and is lovely but a little bit scraggly as a result, and people are constantly picking him up as stray when he's not - it really frustrates the owners as he's usually just outside their house having a bit of a sunbathe! It's why I won't let Sandy out without a collar and a tag. He's lost three so far (one returned by a neighbour!) but generally keeps them on fairly well...


----------



## Cully

I was thinking about getting one of those tower fans but don't know if they are worth it.
At the moment I've got oscillating desk top fans but they take up quite a lot of room in my small flat.
Has anyone got/had both types and have an opinion which is better?
Thanks.


----------



## ChaosCat

sandy-cat said:


> Lots of missing cats on my FB locally at the mo too, although just seen a post that one has come back after being missing for two weeks - looking very healthy and happy so the owner is worried that someone might have decided to adopt him. This is also a bit of an issue in local FB groups - often people post about cats they think look neglected or lost and try to take them in - when in fact they have a very happy home! There's one chap who's quite a senior cat and is lovely but a little bit scraggly as a result, and people are constantly picking him up as stray when he's not - it really frustrates the owners as he's usually just outside their house having a bit of a sunbathe! It's why I won't let Sandy out without a collar and a tag. He's lost three so far (one returned by a neighbour!) but generally keeps them on fairly well...


As my girls are rather skinny in spite of being great eaters they had collars with my phone number in case they wandered off. But they have lost so many collars now that I tend to think it's useless.


----------



## blkcat

Cully said:


> I was thinking about getting one of those tower fans but don't know if they are worth it.
> At the moment I've got oscillating desk top fans but they take up quite a lot of room in my small flat.
> Has anyone got/had both types and have an opinion which is better?
> Thanks.


I'll throw this out there as another option  i opted for a ceiling fan. Didn't cost much more than a tower fan, doesn't take up space, no chance of cat messing with it. Installed it myself. Only downside is I haven't been able to try the bowl of ice water trick with it.


----------



## SbanR

blkcat said:


> I'll throw this out there as another option  i opted for a ceiling fan. Didn't cost much more than a tower fan, doesn't take up space, no chance of cat messing with it. Installed it myself. Only downside is I haven't been able to try the bowl of ice water trick with it.


Place the bowl of water on a plant stand /side table n place it near the fan's range?


----------



## blkcat

SbanR said:


> Place the bowl of water on a plant stand /side table n place it near the fan's range?


I'll give it a go now, got nothing to lose


----------



## SbanR

blkcat said:


> I'll give it a go now, got nothing to lose


Let us know if you have a satisfactory result


----------



## blkcat

SbanR said:


> Let us know if you have a satisfactory result


One tray of ice cubes in a big bowl may not have been enough. Melted immediately! Have put more in the freezer for science  current humidify at 55%, says the barometer.


----------



## SbanR

blkcat said:


> One tray of ice cubes in a big bowl may not have been enough. Melted immediately! Have put more in the freezer for science  current humidify at 55%, says the barometer.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

blkcat said:


> I'll throw this out there as another option  i opted for a ceiling fan. Didn't cost much more than a tower fan, doesn't take up space, no chance of cat messing with it. Installed it myself. Only downside is I haven't been able to try the bowl of ice water trick with it.


 I know I shouldn't, but I keep getting this image of Misty with claws embedded in a fan blade as it rotates, getting faster and faster.:Hilarious
She likes height, no matter how hard or precarious the journey, so I couldn't risk a ceiling fan.
There are only two options for me really, the desk or tower fan, and I don't know which is better.


----------



## Charity

I bought a tower fan yesterday from Amazon with a timer so it will switch itself off in the bedroom. I've got a bit of a thing about ceiling fans and blades flying off


----------



## ebonycat

I brought a tower fan on Friday in Sainsbury's, works on a timer as well.
It really helps in this heat.
Both cats were scared of it to begin with but they've gotten used to it now.

Edit to add, I'm the same @Charity I've never liked ceiling fans for that very reason


----------



## Vanessa131

I don't often use a fan, but when I do I pop a desk fan infront of an open bedroom window, especially on nights like tonight where there doesn't seem to be a breeze.









You can tell what shoes I live in at the weekend


----------



## blkcat

Cully said:


> I know I shouldn't, but I keep getting this image of Misty with claws embedded in a fan blade as it rotates, getting faster and faster.:Hilarious
> She likes height, no matter how hard or precarious the journey, so I couldn't risk a ceiling fan.
> There are only two options for me really, the desk or tower fan, and I don't know which is better.


Oh man, that would be awful! Maybe not then.


----------



## huckybuck

This is a great idea for a thread @Charity

I often think of little random bits but don't think it's worth starting a thread for....

Mr HB has a weather station and today has been the 15th consecutive day with a temperature of over 30°C.
And the last significant rainfall was on May 29th.


----------



## GingerNinja

huckybuck said:


> This is a great idea for a thread @Charity
> 
> I often think of little random bits but don't think it's worth starting a thread for....
> 
> Mr HB has a weather station and today has been the 15th consecutive day with a temperature of over 30°C.
> And the last significant rainfall was on May 29th.


Can Mr HB work any magic and make it rain please??


----------



## huckybuck

Sorry if I have been a little AWOL over the last week or so - it has been our golf club championship this weekend (Sat and Sun) so I have been out practising every single day in preparation for it.

Yesterday, Day 1 I had the worst score I have ever had in almost a year - it was a total disaster - I had no idea what was going wrong but I simply couldn't swing a golf club!!! I came home and cried.

Dreaded going out again today and only carried on because it would have looked really bad if I pulled out of the competition. I decided to just go through the motions and try to figure out what was wrong with my swing.

Today I had the best round of golf I have ever had! I was way too far behind after yesterday to win but somehow managed to end up in 3rd place which I was simply thrilled about. To top that I have had my handicap cut as a result of today (yesterday it went up lol) and got cut further because it was an exceptional score.

This probably won't mean a lot but my aim this year was to try to match my grandmother's lowest handicap (she died a long time ago sadly without knowing that I did take to golf in the end) and today I finally got there.


----------



## huckybuck

GingerNinja said:


> Can Mr HB work any magic and make it rain please??


I will certainly ask him but in the meantime I will instruct the fluffier HBs to do a bit of rain dancing!!!!


----------



## bluecordelia

Well I am glad I didn’t spend thousands on an exotic holiday for my 50th. I have a week off soon and 2 weeks in September. I couldn’t bring myself to put the mogs in a cattery so avoided booking a holiday. I hope Mr HB’s pine cones can predict sunshine in September! 

The saving will be going on cat fans , cat cooling mats and maybe a type of ring I keep looking at but avoiding ordering. I know when I do this that I really like it!


----------



## huckybuck

bluecordelia said:


> Well I am glad I didn't spend thousands on an exotic holiday for my 50th. I have a week off soon and 2 weeks in September. I couldn't bring myself to put the mogs in a cattery so avoided booking a holiday. I hope Mr HB's pine cones can predict sunshine in September!
> 
> The saving will be going on cat fans , cat cooling mats and maybe a type of ring I keep looking at but avoiding ordering. I know when I do this that I really like it!


He does say Sep is always a really good month (warm and dry)

I could look at his graphs for previous years and give you some predictions if you give me the dates rofl!!


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> I will certainly ask him but in the meantime I will instruct the fluffier HBs to do a bit of rain dancing!!!!


It's been far too long since the last video HB!


----------



## Torin.

My living room stinks because I've been roasting venison for Moril and Cad.


----------



## huckybuck

Whispers 

“Is anyone else watching love island?”

:Shy


----------



## Bertie'sMum

woken this morning to find that it is a lot cooler outside so have been round and opened all the windows in an effort to cool down the rooms before the sun gets going ! then I'll draw all the curtains to keep the cool inside

@huckybuck - I've got a tower fan with a timer too  I set it for 40 minutes when I get into bed (just long enough for me to drop off) then when I invariably have to get up in the night for a bathroom visit I set it again and, as I usually end up making 2 or 3 visits (don't ask - it's an "age" thing !), it gets reset each time 

Sorry no "Love Island" watching here - reality programmes are not my thing, although I did catch an episode of "The Posh Frock Shop" by accident last night, couldn't believe how some people are prepared to pay such obscene amounts of money for a wedding dress that will only be worn once and looked more like a meringue than a bridal gown


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Whispers
> 
> "Is anyone else watching love island?"
> 
> :Shy


My nieces kept telling me about this girl called Megan, that if they behaved like this I Aunty Emma would kill them! So I watched a few episodes to get in the know 

Well........shocking behaviour but I'm hooked :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

P.S well done HB with golf, it has to be the most frustrating game on times, good for you for battling it out and coming 3rd well done you. Xx


----------



## Charity

Love Island!!! Are you mad :Facepalm:Jawdrop


----------



## ebonycat

Not watching love island but it keeps coming up on my twitter feed so I do read some of the news.

My day started at 4am, was out with Lady dog in the park just after 5am, lovely & cool & no one about, bliss.
It’s overcast here & much cooler. Lady has been off colour for a couple of days because of the weather, today she’s back to her scatty/ happy self.

I’ve just opened a tin of thrive ocean fish for a after breakfast snack for Alfie only to tip some of the juice down me  eugh had to charge top.

Ebony has a new favourite spot, on the landing, at the top of the stairs, right in the way 

Hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## Soozi

Lol don’t watch love island! It’s bad enough OH watching TOWIE! 
I’m a soaps girl me! Lol!


----------



## Jeano1471

Heres my pointless post! 
I wanna just say what a lil snicken my Lola is! Shes just so lovin! Soon as she comes into the room i allways get up to greet her an she throws herself on her back an rolls round all happy! She was a little snooty for the first year an then suddenly i was the best thing since sliced bread! Im so lucky to have my little angel baby! I cant picture life without her! 
I did say it was a pointless post but u cat peeps understand


----------



## TriTri

Jeano1471 said:


> Heres my pointless post!
> I wanna just say what a lil snicken my Lola is! Shes just so lovin! Soon as she comes into the room i allways get up to greet her an she throws herself on her back an rolls round all happy! She was a little snooty for the first year an then suddenly i was the best thing since sliced bread! Im so lucky to have my little angel baby! I cant picture life without her!
> I did say it was a pointless post but u cat peeps understand
> View attachment 360140
> View attachment 360141


We understand Jeano1471 . Lola is beautiful ❤


----------



## Charity

There was a knock on the door this evening and it was our neighbour asking if Toppy was in . She said there was a ginger and white cat in her garden, very friendly. Just for a moment my heart skipped a beat. The last time I saw Toppy he was lying on the window cill but I had a quick flash of him managing to dislodge the cat screen and jumping out of the window . No, knowing my bumbling Toppy, if he had miraculously managed to do that, he would have fallen out of the window into the shrubbery with a mighty crash :Nailbiting. I went out and there, in my neighbour's garden was the ginger and white cat who lived over the road, brother of Thug Cat as I call him. He was enjoying being stroked by my neighbour's daughter. He is no friend of mine as both he and his brother regularly like to do their business in my front garden . He and George, my neighbour's cat, who was also in the garden, had been having a hissy row. I suggested she walk down the road a way and, hopefully, he would fo!low and go home. I went back indoors and checked behind the curtain where Toppy was snoozing happily quite oblivious to two cats just yards away. He would be so disappointed he missed them .


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @Charity you do remind me of those mums at the school gates, proud of their well behaved child :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Toppy wouldn't behave like those thugs over the road


----------



## Charity

Just want to have a rant about my morning. I'm sure this weather is making me extra cranky . First, I went to the Post Office to send a parcel and cash a cheque. There was a man at the head of the queue with a shoebox, not wrapped, and he was asking PO man behind the counter how he could send it. He then asked PO man for some parcel tape and proceeded to wrap his shoebox at both ends then asked for a pen to write the address on it. :Jawdrop This went on for about five minutes. Meanwhile a lady and I are waiting in the queue and I was sorely tempted to go and ask him why he didn't do that somewhere else and allow the rest of us to get on.  The shoebox was now dented and sinking in the middle and had a tear on the lid. I'm amazed the PO man accepted it as suitable for posting. 

When its my turn and I present my cheque and paying in slip, PO man tells me he can't take it as, because I bank with *******, I need to put it in a plastic envelope and holds up one to show me. I don't have a bank envelope so I say OK and I'll leave it.

Next stop, the supermarket to get some fruit and veg. I intended going to Sainsburys but as, on the way, I had to drive passed Tesco, I decided to go there instead. Last week, I had a basket which was much too heavy when I'd filled it and hurt my back so I intended using a trolley this time. Guess what.....no trollies! Not one in sight.  So, I get a basket and go to where the apples are. They have lots of apples but do they have the ones my OH likes....no! He won't have any other so that's a no then. Then I go to get some other fruit. Now, at this time of year, I BUY BRITISH but when I look at the labels, they all come from abroad, Egypt, Spain, Morocco. ****** this! By now, I am totally fed up, :Bored I am NOT having those so I put back the couple of items I've already got in my basket, chuck the basket and leave. :Rage

When I get home, its lunchtime so the first thing I do is feed the cats. I'm out of their normal lunch snack so I open a tin of Thrive and put down half each. Toppy eats his, Bunty comes in through the catflap, takes one look at hers and walks off . She turns and meows at me as if to say "give me something else". I could murder you Bunty, shut up! :Meh (yes, of course, she got something else eventually).

And, if anybody wants me this afternoon, I'll be at Sainsburys :Wacky


----------



## SbanR

I hope they've got those apples in @Charity


----------



## JaimeandBree

All these cats in the neighbourhood certainly keep you on your toes Charity! Hope Sainsbury's yields a better fruit selection this afternoon


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Just want to have a rant about my morning. I'm sure this weather is making me extra cranky . First, I went to the Post Office to send a parcel and cash a cheque. There was a man at the head of the queue with a shoebox, not wrapped, and he was asking PO man behind the counter how he could send it. He then asked PO man for some parcel tape and proceeded to wrap his shoebox at both ends then asked for a pen to write the address on it. :Jawdrop This went on for about five minutes. Meanwhile a lady and I are waiting in the queue and I was sorely tempted to go and ask him why he didn't do that somewhere else and allow the rest of us to get on.  The shoebox was now dented and sinking in the middle and had a tear on the lid. I'm amazed the PO man accepted it as suitable for posting.
> 
> When its my turn and I present my cheque and paying in slip, PO man tells me he can't take it as, because I bank with *******, I need to put it in a plastic envelope and holds up one to show me. I don't have a bank envelope so I say OK and I'll leave it.
> 
> Next stop, the supermarket to get some fruit and veg. I intended going to Sainsburys but as, on the way, I had to drive passed Tesco, I decided to go there instead. Last week, I had a basket which was much too heavy when I'd filled it and hurt my back so I intended using a trolley this time. Guess what.....no trollies! Not one in sight.  So, I get a basket and go to where the apples are. They have lots of apples but do they have the ones my OH likes....no! He won't have any other so that's a no then. Then I go to get some other fruit. Now, at this time of year, I BUY BRITISH but when I look at the labels, they all come from abroad, Egypt, Spain, Morocco. ****** this! By now, I am totally fed up, :Bored I am NOT having those so I put back the couple of items I've already got in my basket, chuck the basket and leave. :Rage
> 
> When I get home, its lunchtime so the first thing I do is feed the cats. I'm out of their normal lunch snack so I open a tin of Thrive and put down half each. Toppy eats his, Bunty comes in through the catflap, takes one look at hers and walks off . She turns and meows at me as if to say "give me something else". I could murder you Bunty, shut up! :Meh (yes, of course, she got something else eventually).
> 
> And, if anybody wants me this afternoon, I'll be at Sainsburys :Wacky


Isn't it very stupid about not selling regional fruit and vegetables when it's the season for it? The closest I come to regional food in most supermarkets here is Dutch.


----------



## Charity

Sainsburys was a definite improvement on Tesco, at least they had everything we wanted. That is, until we got to the self service checkout. My OH hates them and, for some reason, whenever he's with me, they play up, though none more than today. I kid you not, on almost every other item, the voice kept saying "please wait for assistance" and a surly young girl who didn't speak would come along and do what was necessary. It was almost embarrassing. My OH, who already had a headache was swearing and blaming the cat designed shopping bags I brought along which wouldn't stand up properly. On the way out he said to the assistant "thank you for being our personal shopping assistant for today". At least that made her smile.


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Sainsburys was a definite improvement on Tesco, at least they had everything we wanted. That is, until we got to the self service checkout. My OH hates them and, for some reason, whenever he's with me, they play up, though none more than today. I kid you not, on almost every other item, the voice kept saying "please wait for assistance" and a surly young girl who didn't speak would come along and do what was necessary. It was almost embarrassing. My OH, who already had a headache was swearing and blaming the cat designed shopping bags I brought along which wouldn't stand up properly. On the way out he said to the assistant "thank you for being our personal shopping assistant for today". At least that made her smile.


You're having a lovely day indeed. Tomorrow can only get better.


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> You're having a lovely day indeed. Tomorrow can only get better.


Absolutely


----------



## Cully

My sympathy @Charity 
On Friday I wrote my shopping list out (I forget things)then went to Tesco. There was a lady on a mobility scooter(I was also on mine) coming out of the shop so I waited for her... and waited.... and waited, but she didnt move. So I started to move but so did she so I waited again. Eventually I got fed up and went forward again, only to catch sight of this annoying woman on a scooter in the window and realised it was my own reflection. Doh!:Facepalm
Then as I started shopping I discovered my list was still sitting on the coffee table at home, and I had to guess my way through it, hoping my memory was up to it.
Eventually I got home and unloaded said shopping. Hmm.. the tube of toothpaste was missing. I wouldnt mind but it was on special offer and thats the only reason I got it.  I was so annoyed I dropped a bottle of laundry detergent on the floor and the plastic cap broke, spilling the contents all over the kitchen floor and soaking the floor mat.:Arghh I picked the broken bottle up and slung it in the washing up bowl which was full of Misty's food dishes which I had left soaking. So now they were covered in laundry detergent and will stink of it, and MooMoo will not eat off soapy smelling dishes. So they have to be rinsed a dozen times in clear water to get rid of the smell.
I was really mad and took it out on my tesco shopping bag and kicked it all around the flat yelling words my mother would never have said and probably didnt know existed.:Jawdrop
The one, and only one good thing to come out of this is that I have a lovely clean smelling kitchen floor!!
And it wasnt even Friday the 13th. I will not be getting out of bed this coming Friday.:Grumpy


----------



## huckybuck

Had a bad day today - Little H was sick yesterday and kept throwing up every meal. Stopped feeding him last night and he then threw up water. He'd gone down hill rapidly by this morning so got app with vets this evening - Uncle Ralph on hols unfortunately - but vet was great - we both think hairball stuck again (and a lot of hard faeces) but he's had some liquid paraffin, pain killer and anti sickness and got digestive food for him too. He's not dehydrated thank goodness. Got him home already perky and he's had a teaspoon of the dry (too scared to give him much more yet) and so far so good he's kept it down. He's having a good clean so fingers crossed things are on the move....


----------



## ChaosCat

Oh no, hope the hairball hurries up, poor Little H.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> My sympathy @Charity
> On Friday I wrote my shopping list out (I forget things)then went to Tesco. There was a lady on a mobility scooter(I was also on mine) coming out of the shop so I waited for her... and waited.... and waited, but she didnt move. So I started to move but so did she so I waited again. Eventually I got fed up and went forward again, only to catch sight of this annoying woman on a scooter in the window and realised it was my own reflection. Doh!:Facepalm
> Then as I started shopping I discovered my list was still sitting on the coffee table at home, and I had to guess my way through it, hoping my memory was up to it.
> Eventually I got home and unloaded said shopping. Hmm.. the tube of toothpaste was missing. I wouldnt mind but it was on special offer and thats the only reason I got it.  I was so annoyed I dropped a bottle of laundry detergent on the floor and the plastic cap broke, spilling the contents all over the kitchen floor and soaking the floor mat.:Arghh I picked the broken bottle up and slung it in the washing up bowl which was full of Misty's food dishes which I had left soaking. So now they were covered in laundry detergent and will stink of it, and MooMoo will not eat off soapy smelling dishes. So they have to be rinsed a dozen times in clear water to get rid of the smell.
> I was really mad and took it out on my tesco shopping bag and kicked it all around the flat yelling words my mother would never have said and probably didnt know existed.:Jawdrop
> The one, and only one good thing to come out of this is that I have a lovely clean smelling kitchen floor!!
> And it wasnt even Friday the 13th. I will not be getting out of bed this coming Friday.:Grumpy


I think I had the slightly better day. Had to smile at you waiting for your reflection to move


----------



## huckybuck

He's had 3 teaspoons of food so far - I am eeking it out to allow time to go down and for him to feel full. 
So far so good he's managed to keep it all down for an hour!!


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> He's had 3 teaspoons of food so far - I am eeking it out to allow time to go down and for him to feel full.
> So far so good he's managed to keep it all down for an hour!!


I hope there's a good result from the liquid paraffin


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> Had a bad day today - Little H was sick yesterday and kept throwing up every meal. Stopped feeding him last night and he then threw up water. He'd gone down hill rapidly by this morning so got app with vets this evening - Uncle Ralph on hols unfortunately - but vet was great - we both think hairball stuck again (and a lot of hard faeces) but he's had some liquid paraffin, pain killer and anti sickness and got digestive food for him too. He's not dehydrated thank goodness. Got him home already perky and he's had a teaspoon of the dry (too scared to give him much more yet) and so far so good he's kept it down. He's having a good clean so fingers crossed things are on the move....


Oh that's not nice for him is it. Hope he's back on form soon and rid of that nasty hairball.


----------



## Charity

Just to end my day well, i just got into bed only to find a big black spider coming out of it :Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop. I was out of that bed before you could blink, rushed into the other room quietly screaming to my OH. He blithely goes to hand me a glass so I screech that I'm not doing it and he must come and get rid of it. Anyway, he's caught it, it was a fast one, and dispatched it outside. Now I've got into bed and keep looking under the covers in case he brought a friend. :Nailbiting:Nailbiting:Nailbiting.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh poor Little H. I told Oscar and he’s come out in vomming sympathy, by chucking up his supper on the hallway floor. Least it’s not carpet. He then ate a few biscuits after watching us clear up and now after a stroke and chin tickle, he’s resting on our bed. I know, dry food and all that but he has the occasional nibble of a biccie - he can’t eat 53 pouches a day (which is what he’d like I reckon!). 

I hope LH continues to feel perkier and that the hairball finds it’s way out soon. Pesky horrid things that they are.


----------



## Summercat

@huckybuck 
Hope little H is perkier today. Have you tried the Almo tins with turkey, ham and Parmesan etc? They are in the Almo Alternative range. They come in small tins with water, not in the pouches with the bouillon.
Maybe even better they have a salmon and pumpkin pouch like the Applaws but with salmon instead of chicken.
The pumpkin may help with fiber. 
None are complete but they can help with hydration.


----------



## ewelsh

@huckybuck how is little H today? Any sign of ummmm movement anywhere. X

@Charity did you get any sleep or were you read bed time stories by a black fury friend? Hope your day is a good one today x

@Mrs Funkin there is something in the air as Libby threw up a fur ball all over my pillow case right in the middle of the night!, hope Oscar is feeling better x


----------



## huckybuck

No sick today woo hoo
And a small slightly soft hairy poo
And another half tin of canagan down phew
Long may it continue...

@Summercat his usual food is canagan which he loves and he gets a variety, he will also eat applaws with pumpkin occasionally so tried him with that. He's normally a good drinker it's just when he was so sick he stopped. Last night he had a lovely drink


----------



## ewelsh

We like soft hairy poops! Keep it up Little H x


----------



## ewelsh

It's my turn to rant today.

We have the builders in! I am about to explode! Now ask you! Why would you put dug out soil on our gravel drive and tons of stone on our lawn :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead

I went out to ask their thought process behind this, They actually looked at me as if I were the crazy one!



















I want to explode but they have been really good with Loulou, every time they push up the sash window to plug in the extension lead or hand in the cups Loulou is out like a shot! They stop all machinery until we have caught her. One of the men was enjoying a cuppa in the back of his van chatting away to Loulou


----------



## Summercat

I would have thought possibly on a tarp @ewelsh but the ways of the world are strange.

Our upstairs neighbors are doing some sort of renovations and over the past week or so we have heard drilling and hammering. The noise goes in beyond the legal time limit but so far I have not wanted to complain to the building management, as I have lived with louder and worse and as long as it is not constant all day I am willing to give some leeway for good relations.
Don't know the people upstairs but imagine they are out of town while the work is going on.


----------



## ewelsh

Nope no trap used on gravel drive 

They have a small board under the stone but.....


----------



## huckybuck

Thick as 2 short planks @ewelsh


----------



## ebonycat

Same as @Summercat says I would have thought using tarp underneath the soil & stones would have been a good idea :Banghead

Hairballs must be due to the warmer weather, Ebony (even though both cats are indoor only) is shredding lots of fur & has just brought up a big hairball (sorry forgot to take a pic).

I've got landscape gardeners in next week, ripping up my rotting decking & laying paving slabs. I'm dreading it, I have Asperger & anxiety & have a bad time talking to new people, especially workman that come to my house. The joy of a single women living alone.


----------



## SbanR

No rant, but a little sob
I think I must be related to @Mrs Funkin!  (sorry Mrs F) I've never had an indoor cat before and I'm worrying over every little thing:Jawdrop, mainly keeping Ollie happy and stimulated.

For the first 2 days he didn't eat much. Under a sachet of Felix, with some raw minced beef. Yesterday he regained his appetite and now he's become a bottomless pit:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop. Yesterday he had 4 sachets of Felix plus a good quantity of minced beef.

I've got in some ZP food ready to change him over but I can see the poor delivery guys struggling with the weight of future orders


----------



## ewelsh

@SbanR I think Ollie is very lucky to have you as his new Mummy, he is ruined already, he has more toys than toys than my lot put together. It is a worry when they are so small and you analyse every single thing, in one month things will be very very different, your doing a wonderful job. 

Have ZP offered you shares yet


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> @SbanR I think Ollie is very lucky to have you as his new Mummy, he is ruined already, he has more toys than toys than my lot put together. It is a worry when they are so small and you analyse every single thing, in one month things will be very very different, your doing a wonderful job.
> 
> Have ZP offered you shares yet


Sadly no. I'm still waiting to see if they'll send me a discount voucher before I put in a big order I wish they'll hurry up! I want to get an XL Diogenes barrel


----------



## Charity

You all have my sympathy today with your problems.

@ewelsh - they're blokes, what do you expect

@ebonycat - been there, done that. Just keep out of their way as much as you can other than plying them with tea

@SbanR - oh don't worry about those delivery guys, I have no sympathy when they stagger up the path with a heavy parcel, I'm always telling mine he should be using a sack truck but they never listen

I'm having a much better day. My OH has gone out for a few hours so I'm on my own and can just relax and do whatever. Bunty's fast asleep in her tower bed and Toppy's lying in the hall in the cool so haven't got to worry about them. I've got a Zooplus delivery shortly....getting excited already!  Now all I need is an ice cream. Bliss!


----------



## Jaf

I loathe the summer, June July and August just make me miserable. I’ve had a headache for weeks now. It’s actually been a decent summer so far, the worst was yesterday when it got up to 35 (can be 40 or more). Driving with my old broken car is awful. Suppose it’s the pay off for having better winters, but then without central heating I freeze. *Sobs*

Oh yeah and last night a huge leggy spider crawled up my face. Bleurgh. I appreciate spiders but I don’t want to kiss them!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Popped over to my sister's this morning for a haircut (she's a hairdresser ) to find that my bro-in-law had bought me a book he saw in a charity shop "Cat's Miscellany" by Lesley O'Mara. ! think that after 50 years of knowing each other he's finalised realised just how much of a crazy cat lady I am Anyways it's an amazing little book full of quotes and odd snippets of cat related information - for instance did you know that the cat's brain is closer in composition to the human's brain than that of a dog ? Apparently the region of the brain responsible for emotion is located in the same place in both cats and humans (!) and from the quotes section this one stood out for me _"Kittens are born with their eyes shut. They open them in about six days, take a look around, and then close them again for the better part of their lives."_- Stephen Baker - along with _"the smallest feline is a masterpiece" _- Leonardo Da Vinci.

I'm only up to page 9 ! Just wish I could share the whole book with you !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SbanR said:


> No rant, but a little sob
> I think I must be related to @Mrs Funkin!  (sorry Mrs F) I've never had an indoor cat before and I'm worrying over every little thing:Jawdrop, mainly keeping Ollie happy and stimulated.
> 
> For the first 2 days he didn't eat much. Under a sachet of Felix, with some raw minced beef. Yesterday he regained his appetite and now he's become a bottomless pit:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop. Yesterday he had 4 sachets of Felix plus a good quantity of minced beef.
> 
> I've got in some ZP food ready to change him over but I can see the poor delivery guys struggling with the weight of future orders


Hehe, at least I know there's another stresshead developing  Glad to hear Ollie is doing so well! Beautiful boy xx


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hehe, at least I know there's another stresshead developing  Glad to hear Ollie is doing so well! Beautiful boy xx


I can feel myself becoming frazzled trying to look after him. I've just gone out to get him more Felix. The rate at which he's putting it away I'll have a job keeping up.

I'd got in 3 boxes of Vom F for neutered cats as the first intro but that'll barely last a few days, if he takes to it.
I've got my fingers crossed he won't be a fussy eater, at least not while he's being a gannet, and I can get in 400gm tins which will help a little, cost wise


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear, Ollie, you’re going to cost your slave lots of pennies. I was talking to someone at work yesterday who said her adult cat eats half a pouch in the morning and half at tea, plus grazes on biscuits in the day. I said if I tried half a pouch twice a day with Oscar, I’d wake up with him planning to murder me!

You’ll just have to sell your kidney or something to pay for his food demands


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh dear, Ollie, you're going to cost your slave lots of pennies. I was talking to someone at work yesterday who said her adult cat eats half a pouch in the morning and one at tea, plus grazes on biscuits in the day. I said if I tried half a pouch twice a day with Oscar, I'd wake up with him planning to murder me!
> 
> You'll just have to sell your kidney or something to pay for his food demands


:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:JawdropAre you offering to be the middle man? And will you look after my two while I'm recuperating?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

What's a bit more stress amongst kitty pals?  It'd be *totally* fine. Ahem. Now pass the gin...!


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> What's a bit more stress amongst kitty pals?  It'd be *totally* fine. Ahem. Now pass the gin...!


You're welcome to the gin if I can have the whiskey. 
It's been raining heavily this evening and Annie came in completely wet, just to lay down upon some important papers I was sorting. :Banghead


----------



## huckybuck

I've just managed to cause Mr HB to burn his right hand quite badly eek!!!!!!

I took a pan off the hob and the handle had been partially over another hot pan (I realised and used a tea towel to pick it up) drained the potatoes and left the pan on the work top by the dishwasher thinking I'll move it in a minute. Not quick enough - Mr HB came in and immediately picked it up to load up the dishwasher - whoops!!

We've had his hand under cold water and he's held a bag of frozen peas for a good 20 mins or so but it does look red and swollen in places....I've put some AB cream on and have everything crossed it doesn't blister..as not only will I never hear the end of this but if he can't hold a golf club for the next week or so what on earth am I going to do???

Oh here we go.....

I need to get him a cold beer as he can't do it himself......


----------



## Charity

Poor Mr HB. Grovel, grovel. Spare room for you tonight HB


----------



## ChaosCat

My son told me Annie tried a breakout through the sureflap again last night. She pressed down the pins with the front paws and then tried to hook a tooth beneath the flap to pull it open. She didn’t succeed, but my son says she looked like she knew exactly what she was doing.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Blimey @ChaosCat you have some kitties that are too clever for their own good! Houdini in training...Annie, don't go worrying your slave like this.


----------



## Charity

I've just been scanning the website of the Cats Protection centre where I used to be a volunteer and the local branch looking at the cats up for adoption. As usual, the black and black and white ones are the losers. Adoption seems to have been slow over the last couple of months. At the moment there are

12 black/black and white adult cats
7 other colours
19 kittens

Of these 13 are reserved, only two being black and white

There are some really stunning and more unusual cats and kittens there at the moment like these. One of these kittens has Cerebellar Hypoplasia and they have already been reserved. I love the one in the third photo, he's the only one of these not reserved and has been up for adoption for quite a while now. He's apparently described as being a bit of a handful.


----------



## bluecordelia

Oh @Charity he has monkey written all over him! Is he a bit cross eyed?
X


----------



## Charity

bluecordelia said:


> Oh @Charity he has monkey written all over him! Is he a bit cross eyed?
> X


Don't know, does look a bit like that I agree


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> I've just been scanning the website of the Cats Protection centre where I used to be a volunteer and the local branch looking at the cats up for adoption. As usual, the black and black and white ones are the losers. Adoption seems to have been slow over the last couple of months. At the moment there are
> 
> 12 black/black and white adult cats
> 7 other colours
> 19 kittens
> 
> Of these 13 are reserved, only two being black and white
> 
> There are some really stunning and more unusual cats and kittens there at the moment like these. One of these kittens has Cerebellar Hypoplasia and they have already been reserved. I love the one in the third photo, he's the only one of these not reserved and has been up for adoption for quite a while now. He's apparently described as being a bit of a handful.
> 
> View attachment 360439
> 
> 
> View attachment 360440
> 
> 
> View attachment 360438
> 
> 
> View attachment 360441


that's definitely a "don't mess with me if you know what's good for you" type of look 

and ditto Charity we have a centre full of black and black 'n white cats/kittens at the moment too - but I know the kittens will be reserved in a matter of days !


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

@Charity That's really interesting about the black/black and white cats being left out. When I got Pixie I knew about 4 other people who all got kittens around the same time, all of them were black and of course Pixie is black and white. I know one of my friends specifically wanted a black cat and one really didn't care what he got, he just wanted a companion.

When it came to choosing Tinker Bell from the rescue it was a case of I needed an indoor adult cat due to my circumstances at the time and she was the only cat that fit that criteria, I'm sure I would've taken her whatever colour she was.

It's such a shame people can be so picky about the colour of their cats when rescuing. Surely it's more their personality and how they'll fit into the home that matters.


----------



## Trixie1

When I got Trixie I purposely wanted a Black cat knowing full well that a lot seemed to get left behind!? I love black cats prior to that I had Suzie, black and white Cat, both great characters, now Sam, mostly white! But he chose me!! When I get another Cat, I will choose an all black cat again as they do seem to be less popular!!


----------



## Charity

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> @Charity That's really interesting about the black/black and white cats being left out. When I got Pixie I knew about 4 other people who all got kittens around the same time, all of them were black and of course Pixie is black and white. I know one of my friends specifically wanted a black cat and one really didn't care what he got, he just wanted a companion.
> 
> When it came to choosing Tinker Bell from the rescue it was a case of I needed an indoor adult cat due to my circumstances at the time and she was the only cat that fit that criteria, I'm sure I would've taken her whatever colour she was.
> 
> It's such a shame people can be so picky about the colour of their cats when rescuing. Surely it's more their personality and how they'll fit into the home that matters.


I think people will have kittens whatever colour, including black or black and white ones, its the adults which aren't so popular. I've had a few black and white ones and I think black cats are quite mesmerising and mysterious, I love them. Look at all the beauties on here.  Sometimes I wonder if its a human psychological thing, not just related to cats. If you had a choice of black shoes or red shoes or a black hat or multi coloured one, would you choose black? I don't know.  I wonder if its the same with other animals, I think it is with dogs.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

I suddenly realised the other day that, with the exception of Missy, ALL my cats have been either black or black 'n white and ALL (again with the exception of Missy) have been males I do have a soft spot for house panthers ! Even more so now after working at the re-homing centre and seeing just how many are overlooked and ignored in favour of their 'prettier' colour coated cousins.


----------



## Summercat

At the shelter I visit most of the kittens at the moment are gingers or ginger and white, with white being the primary color.
Eight ginger or ginger and white left.
Three what I call calico, tortoiseshell with white.
One pure white.
Two black and white.
One mostly black but a tiny dusting of a white locket.
One I think is called torbie and white as no ginger mixed in.
Here I see mostly tabbies or calicos/torbies. I think there are more ginger and white with white being the primary color than in the UK. There are black and black and white cats but not the majority. More longhairs as well.


----------



## Charity

Is anyone watching the Anderson v Isner match at Wimbledon.....I'm exhausted!!


----------



## Summercat

@Charity 
Are your cats watching with you? I can picture their heads moving back and forth as they watch the ball:Cat


----------



## Charity

Summercat said:


> @Charity
> Are your cats watching with you? I can picture their heads moving back and forth as they watch the ball:Cat


No, not tennis fans, they're asleep


----------



## Summercat

Biggles was watching the football with interest about a week ago. My OH was pleased and took a photo.


----------



## Trixie1

No, kind of lost interest this year with no Andy Murrey!! No wonder your exhausted!! Longest match in history!! I’d need a stiff drink after that! Great that Serena Williams is back, after nearly dying in childbirth, she’s amazing! hope she goes on to win!!


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> Is anyone watching the Anderson v Isner match at Wimbledon.....I'm exhausted!!


Yes!! Wow!!

6 1/2 hours later!! What was it 24 sets????
Felt so sorry for the pair of them!


----------



## huckybuck

Flying ants eughhhhhhhhh!!!

It’s just got a bit more humid, threatened a thunderstorm to no avail....but the heat/moisture combo was enough today to start the hatch. 

Hopefully it will only last a day or two but I’m itching already!!!


----------



## bluecordelia

I would go for black shoes and a black hat! My first cat was a tuxedo so I guess I like black!

We are lovely and cool here and I have just returned from a friends barbeque where she has tried to set me up....he seems very keen as apparently I have walked off 3 times around him at a charity rugby match.

Not a flying ant in sight around here @huckybuck but I did have them swarm in a house years ago. They hatched and covered the back windows and French doors. I rang the council and they told me they tend to all swarm on the same day. They seemed to warm up, dry and then fly off. The house was on sandstone which seems to harbour ants and was ivy clad too.

Hope they buzz off soon HB x


----------



## TriTri

ChaosCat said:


> My son told me Annie tried a breakout through the sureflap again last night. She pressed down the pins with the front paws and then tried to hook a tooth beneath the flap to pull it open. She didn't succeed, but my son says she looked like she knew exactly what she was doing.


[email protected], they are clever aren't they? I've had cats use their claws to pull the catflap door towards them, to get out when the catflap has been locked to "in only." Little rascals.


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> No, not tennis fans, they're asleep


[email protected], I went to cat sit Sir Stanley at 6.15 and needn't have bothered; the earlier cat sitter was still there, as she couldn't tare herself away from the tennis. (' Went back after 9).


----------



## Charity

TriTri said:


> [email protected], I went to cat sit Sir Stanley at 6.15 and needn't have bothered; the earlier cat sitter was still there, as she couldn't tare herself away from the tennis. (' Went back after 9).


Ha ha, shame she couldn't ring you and tell you not to come, save you a journey


----------



## Posh23

Is it just me that has a food buying compulsion, that's not all of it either.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Don’t worry, we recently had a whole thread about this very thing. You are most definitely not alone


----------



## Posh23

Mrs Funkin said:


> Don't worry, we recently had a whole thread about this very thing. You are most definitely not alone


I thought I remembered seeing one! lol


----------



## Jaf

I just got stung by a bee! Booo. Had to pull the stinger out of my arm. I wasn’t even doing anything, just bobbing about in the pop up pool.

‘Tis terribly hot, the water is up to 30!


----------



## Charity

Jaf said:


> I just got stung by a bee! Booo. Had to pull the stinger out of my arm. I wasn't even doing anything, just bobbing about in the pop up pool.
> 
> 'Tis terribly hot, the water is up to 30!


Obviously can't 'like' this. Poor you, that will be painful for a while


----------



## Summercat

@Jaf, careful that is not cooling off but cooking in that water:Bookworm


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> I just got stung by a bee! Booo. Had to pull the stinger out of my arm. I wasn't even doing anything, just bobbing about in the pop up pool.
> 
> 'Tis terribly hot, the water is up to 30!


Don't 'like' really, just no HUG button to use. Hope it doesn't bother you too much.
Misty brings bees indoors  !!!


----------



## Jaf

Thanks lovelies. It’s not come up too bad. I do normally get huge lumps so I’ve been lucky. Made me a bit sad though as it’s reminded me of Honey dog, she loved eating wasps. Daft dog.

Tell Misty to be dead careful playing with bees!


----------



## Charity

Got a not very well Toppy since yesterday afternoon. Think and hope its a furball. He was OK early yesterday but seemed to go off at lunchtime when he wouldn't eat his dinner at all. Hasn't eaten any meals since then, just picked, which is so un-Toppy like. Last night he was very quiet and flat. He didn't even want to stay outside this morning like normal. I've given him a good brush which he enjoyed as he was purring,. He's now gone to sleep on the window cill. I hope if its a furball it comes up or out today. I'll get some paste when I go out shortly and see if that helps.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Well I think Bertie has nearly caught his first pigeon - went into the garden this morning to find quite a few feathers under one of the the bird feeders but thankfully no dead bird ! I have the 'pole' type feeders so there's no way that Bertie can get to them if they stay on the feeder so this must have been one that was pecking up what had been dropped on the ground below - stupid bird ! Think I'll have to move that particular feeder to another spot in the garden where it won't be so easy for him to ambush them if they're ground feeding.


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Got a not very well Toppy since yesterday afternoon. Think and hope its a furball. He was OK early yesterday but seemed to go off at lunchtime when he wouldn't eat his dinner at all. Hasn't eaten any meals since then, just picked, which is so un-Toppy like. Last night he was very quiet and flat. He didn't even want to stay outside this morning like normal. I've given him a good brush which he enjoyed as he was purring,. He's now gone to sleep on the window cill. I hope if its a furball it comes up or out today. I'll get some paste when I go out shortly and see if that helps.


Oh no poor Toppy, If it's a hairball I hope he can either bring it up, or pass it out soon x


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Got a not very well Toppy since yesterday afternoon. Think and hope its a furball. He was OK early yesterday but seemed to go off at lunchtime when he wouldn't eat his dinner at all. Hasn't eaten any meals since then, just picked, which is so un-Toppy like. Last night he was very quiet and flat. He didn't even want to stay outside this morning like normal. I've given him a good brush which he enjoyed as he was purring,. He's now gone to sleep on the window cill. I hope if its a furball it comes up or out today. I'll get some paste when I go out shortly and see if that helps.


Oh no!! could it be the heat finally catching up with him? Hope his appetite returns very soon, pesky hairballs, causing all sorts of issues at the moment


----------



## ewelsh

How is Toppy now? Any signs of fur ball. Xxx


Big kisses for Toppy x


----------



## Trixie1

Bertie'sMum said:


> Well I think Bertie has nearly caught his first pigeon - went into the garden this morning to find quite a few feathers under one of the the bird feeders but thankfully no dead bird ! I have the 'pole' type feeders so there's no way that Bertie can get to them if they stay on the feeder so this must have been one that was pecking up what had been dropped on the ground below - stupid bird ! Think I'll have to move that particular feeder to another spot in the garden where it won't be so easy for him to ambush them if they're ground feeding.


Sounds like one little bird had a lucky escape! Yes, if I were you I'd think of moving it too.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@Trixie1 - not so little ! the pigeons round here are ginormous  In fact, in a stand off, I'm not sure who would come of worse Bertie (who is a very petite cat) or the pigeon !


----------



## Charity

I don't think its the heat as we've had much hotter days recently and Toppy doesn't seem too bothered by it. He's never had a problem with furballs before this year but I've found 2-3 lately, one big one last week, so that's why I'm assuming that's what it is. I've got him some paste this morning, he wouldn't eat it from my finger so I put a dollop on his paws. Five minutes later, he's realised its there and licked it  but I'll put some in his lunch, if he'll eat it. I don't think he'll go to the loo as he did two yesterday. He's not vomiting at all either. Its so difficult when you can't see any physical signs as its just guesswork.


----------



## Trixie1

Good that he eventually noticed the paste!! Hopefully will perk him up a bit Don’t you wish you where Dr Dolittle at times like this, (if only!) just a matter of keeping an eye on him, hope he improves throughout the day.


----------



## ebonycat

I know it’s not cat related but can I have some of the famous CC healing vibes please

Lady (dog) has been off colour for over a week, shes been to the vet & they said it’s probably the weather. 
She’s drinking excessively, wee’ing more, upset tummy (been sick this morning, straight after her breakfast).
I’ve given her a probiotic & feeding her white fish & rice.
Phoned vet back yesterday & they’ve told me to carry on with the fish, rice & the probiotics & they will see her on Monday.
I’ve requested that they do a blood test tomorrow & I’m going to take a urine sample with me. 
She’s still going for her walks, but I know she’s not right & it’s not just a weather thing. I walked into my more local vet (my vet is in the next town) yesterday to just weigh her & she’s lost a bit of weight. 
She’s sleeping now, we was out on our morning walk at 5.30, before it got too hot.
Thank you kindly xx


----------



## Summercat

@ebonycat 
Poor Lady, hope the tests tomorrow give you some answers. Biggles sends his best wishes.

@Charity 
We hope Toppy feels better soon as well.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Got a not very well Toppy since yesterday afternoon. Think and hope its a furball. He was OK early yesterday but seemed to go off at lunchtime when he wouldn't eat his dinner at all. Hasn't eaten any meals since then, just picked, which is so un-Toppy like. Last night he was very quiet and flat. He didn't even want to stay outside this morning like normal. I've given him a good brush which he enjoyed as he was purring,. He's now gone to sleep on the window cill. I hope if its a furball it comes up or out today. I'll get some paste when I go out shortly and see if that helps.


Awww, poor Toppy. Hope the paste helps.
Come on Toppy shift that nasty furball. You can do it!


----------



## SbanR

ebonycat said:


> I know it's not cat related but can I have some of the famous CC healing vibes please
> 
> Lady (dog) has been off colour for over a week, shes been to the vet & they said it's probably the weather.
> She's drinking excessively, wee'ing more, upset tummy (been sick this morning, straight after her breakfast).
> I've given her a probiotic & feeding her white fish & rice.
> Phoned vet back yesterday & they've told me to carry on with the fish, rice & the probiotics & they will see her on Monday.
> I've requested that they do a blood test tomorrow & I'm going to take a urine sample with me.
> She's still going for her walks, but I know she's not right & it's not just a weather thing. I walked into my more local vet (my vet is in the next town) yesterday to just weigh her & she's lost a bit of weight.
> She's sleeping now, we was out on our morning walk at 5.30, before it got too hot.
> Thank you kindly xx


Hope you find out what's wrong with Lady dog. Healing vibes on its way from Jessie, Ollie n me xx


----------



## huckybuck

Everything crossed for Lady ebonycat xxx


----------



## huckybuck

Poor Toppy he’s come out in sympathy with Little H. Perhaps try a bit of butter as CM suggested too Charity. Or do the paste and butter as a treat after? 

Fingers crossed it goes down!


----------



## Trixie1

Sam sends his love and healing vibes too hope all goes well tomorrow. X


----------



## Charity

ebonycat said:


> I know it's not cat related but can I have some of the famous CC healing vibes please
> 
> Lady (dog) has been off colour for over a week, shes been to the vet & they said it's probably the weather.
> She's drinking excessively, wee'ing more, upset tummy (been sick this morning, straight after her breakfast).
> I've given her a probiotic & feeding her white fish & rice.
> Phoned vet back yesterday & they've told me to carry on with the fish, rice & the probiotics & they will see her on Monday.
> I've requested that they do a blood test tomorrow & I'm going to take a urine sample with me.
> She's still going for her walks, but I know she's not right & it's not just a weather thing. I walked into my more local vet (my vet is in the next town) yesterday to just weigh her & she's lost a bit of weight.
> She's sleeping now, we was out on our morning walk at 5.30, before it got too hot.
> Thank you kindly xx


Hope Lady will be OK. How old is she? Good they will be doing tests tomorrow.


----------



## ebonycat

Thank you everyone

@Charity she's 11

This is her with her winter coat, she gets shaved in the summer months










As you can see she's a mutt (or muttly as I call her).
I'm worried she may have diabetes (the excessive drinking & weight loss), but that doesn't explain the really upset tum.
She's gone into the garden now in the shade.


----------



## Jaf

Aw poor Toppy and poor Lady. Hope you both feel better. Xx


----------



## Summercat

@ebonycat 
Aw she is a cutie she looks like she has some terrier in her?


----------



## Charity

ebonycat said:


> Thank you everyone
> 
> @Charity she's 11
> 
> This is her with her winter coat, she gets shaved in the summer months
> 
> View attachment 360703
> 
> 
> As you can see she's a mutt (or muttly as I call her).
> I'm worried she may have diabetes (the excessive drinking & weight loss), but that doesn't explain the really upset tum.
> She's gone into the garden now in the shade.


If a normal blood test doesn't show anything, I would ask them to do a Cushings test. When we had our dog, she had the same symptoms as Lady other than being sick and it was me who suggested Cushings when I looked up the symptoms and was proved right. I don't think its something vets do as a matter of course. Does she have a pot belly?


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> @ebonycat
> Aw she is a cutie she looks like she has some terrier in her?


Yorkshire terrier & jack russell, from a rescue at 8weeks. She's such a lovely girl, very loving & a mad thing when she wants to be x


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> If a normal blood test doesn't show anything, I would ask them to do a Cushings test. When we had our dog, she had the same symptoms as Lady other than being sick and it was me who suggested Cushings when I looked up the symptoms and was proved right. I don't think its something vets do as a matter of course. Does she have a pot belly?


I did think of Addison's & Cushings, She hasn't got a pot belly. I'll mention it tomorrow & get them to test her for that, thank you x


----------



## huckybuck

Has anyone tried Tiger nuts? 

I am thinking of getting some to use in a base for a desert but wondered whether to try peeled or unpeeled or if they weren't nice at all???


----------



## ChaosCat

My son just sent me this photo, must be one of the houses in our street.


----------



## huckybuck

ChaosCat said:


> My son just sent me this photo, must be one of the houses in our street.
> View attachment 360766


I liked BUT gosh that's a scary pic


----------



## ChaosCat

huckybuck said:


> I liked BUT gosh that's a scary pic


How can they leave the window open like that?


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

ChaosCat said:


> My son just sent me this photo, must be one of the houses in our street.
> View attachment 360766


This reminds of a story from when I was very small. The neighbour across the road knocked on the door to inform my parents that I was on the first floor window ledge :Jawdrop apparently my dad wasn't very good at keeping the windows shut!


----------



## TriTri

huckybuck said:


> Has anyone tried Tiger nuts?
> 
> I am thinking of getting some to use in a base for a desert but wondered whether to try peeled or unpeeled or if they weren't nice at all???


[email protected], I've never tried them or seen them in the flesh, but they sound interesting and extremely good for you. I read that they taste like a hard fig crossed with a Brazil nut, sweet potato and pecan. If you don't want lots of chewiness, get pre-peeled. 
Do they sell them locally to you? Could you let us know what you think of them please? They sound very popular abroad.


----------



## Summercat

@huckybuck 
Never heard of Tiger nuts:Hilarious

@ChaosCat 
Hope your neighbors kitty stays safe


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> Has anyone tried Tiger nuts?
> 
> I am thinking of getting some to use in a base for a desert but wondered whether to try peeled or unpeeled or if they weren't nice at all???


Are they popular in Spain? Where it's soaked and a drink made out of it?


----------



## ewelsh

Tiger nuts, yes I have tried them, a friend of mine is into super healthy food she’s obsessed actually, because I have lots of nuts and seeds in my breakfast she thought I would like some! 

Yulk too much like coconut for me and chew chew chew chew, but I didn’t realise your meant to soak them for at least 24 hours :Hilarious:Hilarious


I should imagine as a base with chocolate all over them they would be better


----------



## Trixie1

Is it moth day today or something!! Already gently pursueded 6 or 7 out of the house! I’m sure it’s not the same one!! looking in the garden can see more moths then usual flying around! Luckily Sam is fast asleep! So has missed out on all the action!!


----------



## Charity

Visited a local gift shop this morning which happened to be showing an artist's paintings. First thing to catch my eye was this










and look a little closer










Very clever


----------



## ewelsh

Oh wow @Charity that really is lovely, did you buy it?


----------



## Charity

Alas no. There was a second one there of a tiger, just as good. Now I'm wondering why I didn't


----------



## ChaosCat

That’s really striking!


----------



## Soozi

Charity said:


> Visited a local gift shop this morning which happened to be showing an artist's paintings. First thing to catch my eye was this
> 
> View attachment 360892
> 
> 
> and look a little closer
> 
> View attachment 360891
> 
> 
> Very clever


I absolutely love! Love that hun!!!!!
Go back and buy it! You MUST! Lol


----------



## Charity

Yes I think I actually might...watch this space


----------



## Soozi

Charity said:


> Yes I think I actually might...watch this space


No changed my mind I want it! Lol! Was it framed? Incredible price if it was. Find out who the artist is please hun? xxx


----------



## Soozi

SbanR said:


> Are they popular in Spain? Where it's soaked and a drink made out of it?


Yes it is Hun! The drink is on offer in Lidl next week it tastes like ice cream! It must be served ice cold.


----------



## Summercat

@Soozi 
Looks tasty!


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Yes I think I actually might...watch this space


It's looking like you have to go back and buy it!! It is very good no pressure here then!


----------



## Soozi

I wouldn’t be able to stop looking at it!


----------



## Matrod

ebonycat said:


> I know it's not cat related but can I have some of the famous CC healing vibes please
> 
> Lady (dog) has been off colour for over a week, shes been to the vet & they said it's probably the weather.
> She's drinking excessively, wee'ing more, upset tummy (been sick this morning, straight after her breakfast).
> I've given her a probiotic & feeding her white fish & rice.
> Phoned vet back yesterday & they've told me to carry on with the fish, rice & the probiotics & they will see her on Monday.
> I've requested that they do a blood test tomorrow & I'm going to take a urine sample with me.
> She's still going for her walks, but I know she's not right & it's not just a weather thing. I walked into my more local vet (my vet is in the next town) yesterday to just weigh her & she's lost a bit of weight.
> She's sleeping now, we was out on our morning walk at 5.30, before it got too hot.
> Thank you kindly xx


I've been just seen this @ebonycat, sending heaps of positive vibes for Lady, I hope you haven't got too long a wait for the blood test results x


----------



## Trixie1

Soozi said:


> I wouldn't be able to stop looking at it!


Sounds to me that somebody needs to go back and buy it before someone else snaps it up!!  it's very clever and quite unique!


----------



## Soozi

Trixie1 said:


> Sounds to me that somebody needs to go back and buy it before someone else snaps it up!!  it's very clever and quite unique!


Sadly no chance! I'm in Tenerife!


----------



## Trixie1

Soozi said:


> Sadly no chance! I'm in Tenerife!


Oh!! Yes, could see why this would be a bit of a problem!!


----------



## TriTri

I’m local and have got tomorrow morning off! ‘Sure you don’t want it @ Charity? Could you pm where it is, if you don’t want it? The tiger sounds definitely worth considering also.


----------



## Soozi

TriTri said:


> I'm local and have got tomorrow morning off! 'Sure you don't want it @ Charity? Could you pm where it is, if you don't want it? The tiger sounds definitely worth considering also.


Hate you! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## TriTri

Soozi said:


> Hate you! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


[email protected], Charity may choose to miss my post! It may have sold by tomorrow. Come on @ Charity, where are you?


----------



## SbanR

TriTri said:


> [email protected], Charity may choose to miss my post! It may have sold by tomorrow. Come on @ Charity, where are you?


You're actually going to get it as a gift for Soozi aren't you?


----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> You're actually going to get it as a gift for Soozi aren't you?


[email protected]! And maybe not! 
Maybe, maybe not, maybe, maybe not...


----------



## SbanR

TriTri said:


> [email protected]! And maybe not!
> Maybe, maybe not, maybe, maybe not...


Where's your daisy


----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> Where's your daisy


@SbanR, what does that mean? Sounds hilarious.


----------



## SbanR

TriTri said:


> @SbanR, what does that mean? Sounds hilarious.


Have you a "naughty" mind?
Perfectly innocent query. I meant that little white flower ( she loves me, she loves me not and so on....)


----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> Have you a "naughty" mind?
> Perfectly innocent query. I meant that little white flower ( she loves me, she loves me not and so on....)


@SbanR - I'm pleased you have clarified that one


----------



## Soozi

TriTri said:


> [email protected], Charity may choose to miss my post! It may have sold by tomorrow. Come on @ Charity, where are you?


We could always try and find out who the artist is? Lol! @Charity that was a great find hun. xxx:Artist


----------



## ewelsh

I've PM @Charity

I'm waiting to see who gets that lovely picture. So clever, reminds me of Chuck Close work in a way


----------



## Charity

What are you lot like!!

I am currently busy on family issues this morning but intending to go this afternoon. If you wish, I will buy both the lion and the tiger then we can decide who gets what. I'm happy to send one to @Soozi. I know there was more than one tiger picture but not sure about the lion. Who seriously wants it? I will check in later as off out again now.


----------



## Soozi

Charity said:


> What are you lot like!!
> 
> I am currently busy on family issues this morning but intending to go this afternoon. If you wish, I will buy both the lion and the tiger then we can decide who gets what. I'm happy to send one to @Soozi. I know there was more than one tiger picture but not sure about the lion. Who seriously wants it? I will check in later as off out again now.


Oh hun I seriously would love it and I have some Birthday money to spend lol!! I am worried about logistics sending it here and I wouldn't want to put you to any trouble lovely! Is it in a frame? xxx


----------



## Trixie1

If it’s not framed it can just be rolled up and put into a picture tube, quite easy to send and not too expensive


----------



## Soozi

Trixie1 said:


> If it's not framed it can just be rolled up and put into a picture tube, quite easy to send and not too expensive


Yes I was thinking that hun! Lol! xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Soozi said:


> Yes I was thinking that hun! Lol! xxx


Great minds and all that!


----------



## Charity

Just on my way now, won't be long. @Soozi, I don't think its in a frame no.


----------



## Soozi

Charity said:


> Just on my way now, won't be long. @Soozi, I don't think its in a frame no.


Couldn't tell from the pic if it was in a mount and thin frame! Approx how big is it please Hun? xxx I love the lion only because it's the colour scheme of my lounge! If the tiger is the same I wouldn't mind either! Lol If you would prefer to just get the artists details so I could order myself that absolutely fine sweetie. Thank you so much! I do think you should buy one for yourself! :Kiss


----------



## Charity

OK, here we are....what you've all been waiting for with bated breath 

This is the tiger










They are just prints although there was one of the tiger in a black frame but it didn't have a price on and the assistant didn't know how much it is. There were a couple of others of the lion, not sure about the tiger. They are £20 each.

Sizes - Lion 24" x 18"

- Tiger 24" x 16 3/4"

I know the artist's name is J Whiley, (think it was Janet) I was so engrossed in talking to the assistant I forgot to take a photo of her details (as instructed by my OH ). I've looked on the internet but can't find anything of hers so she may be a local artist who sells in certain shops.

@TriTri, I'll PM you details so you can go and look for yourself 

@Soozi, let me know which you would like and PM me your address and I'll forward it on.


----------



## Soozi

Oh Love they are both gorgeous! I think the Lion for me if that is Ok lovely? My OH loves it he’s a huge fan of the big cats! 
I’ll PM you! You are a star! Thank you so much! xxx


----------



## Charity

That's fine @Soozi


----------



## Shrike

Catching up here. Re the cat on the windowsill - I had to knock on my next door neighbour's door one morning as her cat was wandering about on the roof! Seems she had somehow jumped up and out of the attic velux window

Tiger nuts - we used to eat these a lot when I was a kid in the '70s, from health food type shops along with liquorice root and sunflower seeds (with seed casing still on!). They seemed to disappear for many years, though I have had them more recently. We never realised you're supposed to soak them! No wonder they were so chewy  I'll try to remember to look for the drink next time I'm in Spain They aren't a nut, more like a tuber.


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> OK, here we are....what you've all been waiting for with bated breath
> 
> This is the tiger
> 
> View attachment 360971
> 
> 
> They are just prints although there was one of the tiger in a black frame but it didn't have a price on and the assistant didn't know how much it is. There were a couple of others of the lion, not sure about the tiger. They are £20 each.
> 
> Sizes - Lion 24" x 18"
> 
> - Tiger 24" x 16 3/4"
> 
> I know the artist's name is J Whiley, (think it was Janet) I was so engrossed in talking to the assistant I forgot to take a photo of her details (as instructed by my OH ). I've looked on the internet but can't find anything of hers so she may be a local artist who sells in certain shops.
> 
> @TriTri, I'll PM you details so you can go and look for yourself
> 
> @Soozi, let me know which you would like and PM me your address and I'll forward it on.


So glad you went back see what happens when you wonder into this type of shop! You find little treasures


----------



## huckybuck

Has anyone had a look or bought anything of interest off the Amazon prime day deals? 

There were too many pages for me to trawl through lol!!


----------



## Whompingwillow

huckybuck said:


> Has anyone had a look or bought anything of interest off the Amazon prime day deals?
> 
> There were too many pages for me to trawl through lol!!


I just bought a surflap microchip feeder (finally) I dont think its too interesting though


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

huckybuck said:


> Has anyone had a look or bought anything of interest off the Amazon prime day deals?
> 
> There were too many pages for me to trawl through lol!!


I'm sorely tempted to get a petfusion cat scratcher - trying to talk myself out of it though. Not got long to decide now!


----------



## ChaosCat

I got a tower fan. This heatwave doesn’t look like it will stop any time soon.


----------



## SbanR

I've spent ALL morning playing with Ollie to distract him from the noise of the scaffolders next door. They're finally finishing. Hurrah! I'm all tired out n so is Ollie, who's nodded off:Cat

This doesn't mean an end to the noise as neighbour still has the inside to finish off. But at least the months of dust n dirt from outside work is now at an end. I hope!!!


----------



## Soozi

SbanR said:


> I've spent ALL morning playing with Ollie to distract him from the noise of the scaffolders next door. They're finally finishing. Hurrah! I'm all tired out n so is Ollie, who's nodded off:Cat
> 
> This doesn't mean an end to the noise as neighbour still has the inside to finish off. But at least the months of dust n dirt from outside work is now at an end. I hope!!!


We've had it too for 8 months! Just noise dirt and dust! Its driven me, OH and Liddy crazy. I do sympathize!


----------



## Charity

I'm sure some of you would love these

https://catsforlife.co/products/personalize-sneaker?variant=12161080983654


----------



## Whompingwillow

I woke up at 4am after going to bed late too, and I am shattered and starting to get a migraine. I have afternoon plans that I feel like cancelling. That moans over
Saffi has had her booster shots today, and was a nightmare for the vet. she acts so terrified, but she is glad to be home and she has been very brave. She is fine now. Its nice, because she knows her home and is happy here, and so bounces back from terrifying vet trips much quicker then she used to. Mojo sat next to her when she came home, which was heart warming as that is very rare - its usually the other way round where saffi goes to sit close to him. I love them both. I was sad about the vet cat having cancer, I found out today, she is such a lovely cat, its heartbreaking. Thats just some of my morning!


----------



## SbanR

"Liking" your post WW but sad about vet cat having cancer


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> "Liking" your post WW but sad about vet cat having cancer


Yes, its just horribly sad. She owned the place. she is the most amazing cat. People and animals coming in and out did not phase her and she always says hello


----------



## Summercat

@Whompingwillow 
Poor vet kitty. I like cats like that, bookstore cats, vet cats etc. it is nice to see them.
Glad Saffi is back to herself.


----------



## ChaosCat

Was just preparing my morning tea when the cat flap went to the sound of peep peep peeep. Annie brought in my breakfast, caring little girl. But I didn't feel like shrew today so I caught it in the hall and set it outside into the front garden.










Bonny is a kind girl, too. She presented me with a living dormouse in my bed around midnight. They must have carried it in and let it escape earlier as the flap is closed over night. Had a glass to hand on my bedside table luckily, so I could get that one out, too.
I'm becoming quite a good mouser myself lately. 

But very glad that their offerings are always alive. A half eaten mouse on my bed would have been even less to my liking.


----------



## Summercat

@ChaosCat 
I too would much prefer to release live gifts, than remove non living ones.


----------



## Charity

You could start a wildlife collection with a little help from Bonny and Annie


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think that's infinitely preferable to the "bird intestines on the carpet" scenario  They obviously love you very much to bring you such lovely presents, CC.


----------



## SbanR

They are collecting "treasure" @ChaosCat


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> @ChaosCat
> I too would much prefer to release live gifts, than remove non living ones.





Charity said:


> You could start a wildlife collection with a little help from Bonny and Annie





Mrs Funkin said:


> I think that's infinitely preferable to the "bird intestines on the carpet" scenario  They obviously love you very much to bring you such lovely presents, CC.





SbanR said:


> They are collecting "treasure" @ChaosCat


Glad you all appreciate the girls' efforts to please me!


----------



## Whompingwillow

ChaosCat said:


> Was just preparing my morning tea when the cat flap went to the sound of peep peep peeep. Annie brought in my breakfast, caring little girl. But I didn't feel like shrew today so I caught it in the hall and set it outside into the front garden.
> 
> View attachment 361428
> 
> 
> Bonny is a kind girl, too. She presented me with a living dormouse in my bed around midnight. They must have carried it in and let it escape earlier as the flap is closed over night. Had a glass to hand on my bedside table luckily, so I could get that one out, too.
> I'm becoming quite a good mouser myself lately.
> 
> But very glad that their offerings are always alive. A half eaten mouse on my bed would have been even less to my liking.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Whompingwillow

Bliss


----------



## Whompingwillow

Wrong place though... woops, sorry. I get lost around here all the time


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Wrong place though... woops, sorry. I get lost around here all the time


Saffi looks lovely wherever she is!


----------



## SbanR

Does anyone know what this butterfly is. It's really tiny, about the size of my fingernail. There's loads of them on my catnip


----------



## Soozi

SbanR said:


> Does anyone know what this butterfly is. It's really tiny, about the size of my fingernail. There's loads of them on my catnip
> 
> View attachment 361490


I'm not sure if that isn't a moth and not a butterfly??? Butterfly wings are different I think.


----------



## SbanR

Soozi said:


> I'm not sure if that isn't a moth and not a butterfly??? Butterfly wings are different I think.


Now that you mention it, it could well be a moth. I think moths have their wings horizontal at rest and butterflies hold them vertically?
But I also thought moths are active at night???
And these moths/butterflies were very active at the catnip


----------



## ChaosCat

There are also day-flying moths. Yours is not among these pictures, though.
http://www.mothscount.org/uploads/day flying moth lft.pdf


----------



## Soozi

Just googled this looks like your little fella! 
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=c...8&hl=en-gb&client=safari#imgrc=82xeHxLufXDD7M:


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Does anyone know what this butterfly is. It's really tiny, about the size of my fingernail. There's loads of them on my catnip
> 
> View attachment 361490


Its a mint moth @SbanR, I've got several of them on my mints as well


----------



## SbanR

Thank you CC. Those moths are really lovely aren't they. As you say, mine aren't there but I've identified another I saw the other day. 5/6 spot Burnet


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Its a mint moth @SbanR, I've got several of them on my mints as well


Thanks Charity
With my bad memory, will probably forget by this time next year


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Thanks Charity
> With my bad memory, will probably forget by this time next year


Try and remember your plant is actually catmint and the clues in the name


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Try and remember your plant is actually catmint and the clues in the name


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> I'm sure some of you would love these
> 
> https://catsforlife.co/products/personalize-sneaker?variant=12161080983654


[email protected], they're nice, or you can buy the sticky back printer paper on amazon and print your own photos onto the paper to make the stickers. You add your cats photos to lots of things. They also do decal water slide paper which transfers your photos onto mugs or crockery, or there's something for ironing onto photos and transferring onto fabric and also onto cake icing, wood, tiles etc. Cats everywhere!


----------



## Charity

TriTri said:


> [email protected], they're nice, or you can buy the sticky back printer paper on amazon and print your own photos onto the paper to make the stickers. You add your cats photos to lots of things. They also do decal water slide paper which transfers your photos onto mugs or crockery, or there's something for ironing onto photos and transferring onto fabric and also onto cake icing, wood, tiles etc. Cats everywhere!


I think I've already got cats everywhere


----------



## Bertie'sMum

SbanR said:


> Does anyone know what this butterfly is. It's really tiny, about the size of my fingernail. There's loads of them on my catnip
> 
> View attachment 361490


If it is a butterfly rather than a moth it's probably a Gatekeeper, I've loads of them in my garden especially around the lavender and the hebe's.


----------



## SbanR

Bertie'sMum said:


> If it is a butterfly rather than a moth it's probably a Gatekeeper, I've loads of them in my garden especially around the lavender and the hebe's.


I have absolutely no idea wether it's a butterfly or moth


----------



## Soozi

Imo it's defo a moth hun! 
Here's a better pic for you to compare.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

this is a Gatekeeper (they're very common)


----------



## Charity

Here's one of my mint moths (like Soozi's picture). Is it like this @Sban? Its about the size of a finger nail.


----------



## SbanR

Soozi said:


> Imo it's defo a moth hun!
> Here's a better pic for you to compare.
> View attachment 361584


And I know it's name! It's a Catnip Moth!
@Charity gave me a very handy tip for remembering it:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Bertie'sMum said:


> this is a Gatekeeper (they're very common)
> 
> View attachment 361586


Sorry, it wasn't a Gatekeeper


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Here's one of my mint moths (like Soozi's picture). Is it like this @Sban? Its about the size of a finger nail.
> 
> View attachment 361589


It's Soozi's picture is mine still a Catnip Moth??


----------



## Soozi

Bertie'sMum said:


> this is a Gatekeeper (they're very common)
> 
> View attachment 361586





SbanR said:


> It's Soozi's picture is mine still a Catnip Moth??


for certain hun! Lol!


----------



## Charity

OK I give up! You call it a Catnip Moth then, new species discovered by @SbanR


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> OK I give up! You call it a Catnip Moth then, new species discovered by @SbanR


But I've faithfully followed YOUR TIP for remembering its name


----------



## Charity

Stop winding me up @SbanR 

OK, here's a quick quiz question

Does anyone know the name of the chemical which causes cats to have a " drug trip" when sniffing catnip (or catmint)?


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Stop winding me up @SbanR
> 
> OK, here's a quick quiz question
> 
> Does anyone know the name of the chemical which causes cats to have a " drug trip" when sniffing catnip (or catmint)?


It's Sunday Charity. All the brain cells are having a day of rest


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> It's Sunday Charity. All the brain cells are having a day of rest


Except mine that is :Yawn


----------



## Trixie1

Ok!! I give up! That’s a hard one! Can google it I surppose but think that might be cheating!! Can we have a clue please What letter does it begin with?


----------



## Charity

Trixie1 said:


> Ok!! I give up! That's a hard one! Can google it I surppose but think that might be cheating!! Can we have a clue please What letter does it begin with?


You're wearing my brain out this afternoon . Its a long word, must admit I've never heard of it, and it begins with N and is associated with the official name of the plant which is apparently Italian.


----------



## QOTN

Nepeta is the plant. Quick google gives me nepetalactone. Is that the answer you want?


----------



## Trixie1

The only chemical drug I know of beginning with N is Nicotine!! Surely not! and I’m absolutely useless when it comes to plant names wherever they come from only thing I can think of is it’s probably a Latin word, right, That nobody can pronounce


----------



## Charity

Trixie1 said:


> The only chemical drug I know of beginning with N is Nicotine!! Surely not! and I'm absolutely useless when it comes to plant names wherever they come from only thing I can think of is it's probably a Latin word, right, That nobody can pronounce


Surely not is correct


----------



## Charity

QOTN said:


> Nepeta is the plant. Quick google gives me nepetalactone. Is that the answer you want?


I knew you'd get it clever planty person, even if you cheated


----------



## Trixie1

So! Would you like to us the answer that nobody can pronounce and put us all out of our misery!


----------



## Trixie1

Just saw the answer


----------



## QOTN

Charity said:


> I knew you'd get it clever planty person, even if you cheated


At least I knew the plant name.


----------



## Charity

That's why you're a clever planty person. Don't tell @SbanR its proper name, you'll just get her more confused than she already is


----------



## QOTN

Charity said:


> That's why you're a clever planty person. Don't tell @SbanR its proper name, you'll just get her more confused than she already is


At least @SbanR can grow the wretched plant successfully. I have to buy the stuff for the toys.


----------



## SbanR

You'll burn out those brain cells working them so hard in this heat @Charity Smarty Pants

Haven't you planted some more plants under the protection of an upturned hanging basket @QOTN ?


----------



## Charity

What! Nothing trivial happened to anyone since Sunday?

Found both the cats messing about in the shrubbery this morning so went out to see what was up. I could see the shrubbery moving, then I suddenly saw this.. I couldn't bear the thought of them munching on it so scooped it up in a glass and took it out to the front garden. I know what it is as we had one earlier in the year. Anyone else know?










Here are the culprits waiting patiently afterwards to see if it comes back


----------



## ChaosCat

Hmmm, can it be a dovetail?


----------



## Charity

Is that a butterfly? No, not one of those


----------



## Shrike

Its a moth of some sort - probably one of the big Hawk moths. It will probably need to eat a specific type of plant though Charity - can you make sure it is on the same type as where you found it?


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> What! Nothing trivial happened to anyone since Sunday?
> 
> Found both the cats messing about in the shrubbery this morning so went out to see what was up. I could see the shrubbery moving, then I suddenly saw this.. I couldn't bear the thought of them munching on it so scooped it up in a glass and took it out to the front garden. I know what it is as we had one earlier in the year. Anyone else know?
> 
> View attachment 362127
> 
> 
> Here are the culprits waiting patiently afterwards to see if it comes back
> 
> View attachment 362128


Something I wouldnt like to find in my salad I bet.


----------



## Charity

Shrike said:


> Its a moth of some sort - probably one of the big Hawk moths. It will probably need to eat a specific type of plant though Charity - can you make sure it is on the same type as where you found it?


Yes, it is a Lime Hawk Moth. I know its born in a birch tree which we have in our back garden and matures underground nearby Unfortunately, I can't risk leaving it anywhere near there or the cats are going to get it so I've had to remove it so it will have to take its chances. This is the last one we had in May and what it turns into eventually.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Something I wouldnt like to find in my salad I bet.


Me neither. Just the thought of the cats eating it makes me feel queasy :Yuck


----------



## Cully

Nothing noteworthy. Decided it was time for some new summer clothes to stop me melting. Had a look at George at ASDA and ordered some shorts and 2 tops which I'm expecting any minute, so on the lookout for Yodel. Normal stuff you might think but I am size 18/20 (22 sometimes) so shorts are a bit risky, but to hell with it, its too hot to care.
Also ordered a Flat Cat from Dominic. Just for one window at the moment to see how Moo takes to it. The window is the main one she uses for coming in and out, so she's going to be confused when it looks open but is _not _open at night. If it works ok I want to get one for the long narrow window at the top. It will make a huge difference being able to leave that open every night. Pre Moo it was never shut.
I've also bought one of those fly screens which close with magnets. It's not so much to stop the insects coming in, but to deter Misty Moo from going out through my door into the corridor and commencing the Royal walkabout. I know it wont stop her if she's really determined, but so far she has just looked at it. Hmm, I can almost see the little gears in her head whirring around as she plans an escape lol. Oh well if she shreds it then it wont matter. It was only meant to last for the duration of this heatwave so I can have a breeze blowing right through the flat.
Sorry nothing interesting happened lol.
Son just asked me if I can get some fruit when I go shopping later. Apparently he wants something that peels like a banana but isnt one Huh?


----------



## Soozi

Charity said:


> Yes, it is a Lime Hawk Moth. I know its born in a birch tree which we have in our back garden and matures underground nearby Unfortunately, I can't risk leaving it anywhere near there or the cats are going to get it so I've had to remove it so it will have to take its chances. This is the last one we had in May and what it turns into eventually.
> 
> View attachment 362137


Looks huge! We had this caterpillar on the path outside our gate! OH tried picking up with a stick and it attacked it!! Lol! No idea what it turned into!


----------



## Shrike

Cully said:


> ....
> Son just asked me if I can get some fruit when I go shopping later. Apparently he wants something that peels like a banana but isnt one Huh?


Ha - get him a plantain, that'll learn him!


----------



## SbanR

Not trivial from my point of view but my vets have put forward a very strong case, as made by CK a while ago. Emergency cover has been contracted out to Medivet which is in the next town, half hour drive away. I shudder to think what the taxi fare will be should I need to make that journey


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> Not trivial from my point of view but my vets have put forward a very strong case, as made by CK a while ago. Emergency cover has been contracted out to Medivet which is in the next town, half hour drive away. I shudder to think what the taxi fare will be should I need to make that journey


We are in the same boat here - there is a closer emergency vet but it's part of a different practice sadly.


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Not trivial from my point of view but my vets have put forward a very strong case, as made by CK a while ago. Emergency cover has been contracted out to Medivet which is in the next town, half hour drive away. I shudder to think what the taxi fare will be should I need to make that journey


Won't like! I really feel for you as I would have to do the same. That's why I started the OOH service thread a while ago.
It's alright for those who have transport and someone to help during the journey, but for those who don't have that luxury, it's a real problem. 
As for paying for a taxi, that's just rubbing salt into an existing wound.
It's easy enough to say save a little each week towards the cost, but it's not always that easy is it? And things can catch even the most prepared by suprise.


----------



## huckybuck

IT"S RAINED WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Someone had a little bit of fishy from my chippy tea (I only got near home at 8pm, so I couldn't face cooking)...I gave him a bit of the middle, no batter, I think he liked it. He didn't like poached fish when he was a bit under the weather - maybe he only likes cod, not generic "white fish". I've probably done the wrong thing but it really was only a bit (50p sized in total) - and as he's had his elevenses half pouch of food removed, I don't think it will do him much harm (she says hopefully). Of course, if I really shouldn't do it (he's only had human food three times since March - this tonight, a bit of duck from our chinese and a bit of chicken thigh off the BBQ), someone please tell me!


----------



## SbanR

@huckybuck at least you drive.

Current charges for emergency cover from Medivet are pretty steep and there was a warning that "it may be necessary to take payment for the consultation before you are seen". Thank goodness for credit cards. 
I've always had £20 tucked away in my drawer to cover taxi fare for an emergency dash to the vet, but this won't e enough now for an ooh dash. Must remember to ask my taxi firm what the fare is likely to be and then double it (for the return journey!)


----------



## Shrike

Mrs Funkin said:


> Someone had a little bit of fishy from my chippy tea (I only got near home at 8pm, so I couldn't face cooking)...I gave him a bit of the middle, no batter, I think he liked it. He didn't like poached fish when he was a bit under the weather - maybe he only likes cod, not generic "white fish". I've probably done the wrong thing but it really was only a bit (50p sized in total) - and as he's had his elevenses half pouch of food removed, I don't think it will do him much harm (she says hopefully). Of course, if I really shouldn't do it (he's only had human food three times since March - this tonight, a bit of duck from our chinese and a bit of chicken thigh off the BBQ), someone please tell me!


Our old family cat was mad for fish - we used to microwave coley steaks for him. It got to the stage where no-one could say the word "fish" without him creating and whining so much we'd have to cook him some up!
Brooke isn't so fussed, but I do give her a microwaved fillet every few weeks to mix it up a bit for her. Its just the cheap frozen stuff - what I call "mystery white fish"


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

Mrs Funkin said:


> Someone had a little bit of fishy from my chippy tea (I only got near home at 8pm, so I couldn't face cooking)...I gave him a bit of the middle, no batter, I think he liked it. He didn't like poached fish when he was a bit under the weather - maybe he only likes cod, not generic "white fish". I've probably done the wrong thing but it really was only a bit (50p sized in total) - and as he's had his elevenses half pouch of food removed, I don't think it will do him much harm (she says hopefully). Of course, if I really shouldn't do it (he's only had human food three times since March - this tonight, a bit of duck from our chinese and a bit of chicken thigh off the BBQ), someone please tell me!


I personally don't see anything wrong with this, other than perhaps creating a rod for your own back. Pixie has already learned I am a soft touch in that department. I now have the 'pleasure' of having a little paw on my shoulder every time I sit for a chicken dinner! The only rule I have is to wait til we're finished eating and then the cats can have the leftovers (that are appropriate for cats - i.e. the meat) my OH isn't so good at leaving leftovers as I am which is why I'm now the target for mealtime begging!


----------



## popcornsmum

SbanR said:


> Not trivial from my point of view but my vets have put forward a very strong case, as made by CK a while ago. Emergency cover has been contracted out to Medivet which is in the next town, half hour drive away. I shudder to think what the taxi fare will be should I need to make that journey


Since we moved our new vet is part of vets now which is 16 miles away!! We actually like vets now as they were amazing when Popcorn had calici but I hope we don't need to get her there in an emergency again! Taxis here are extortionate £10 to go 2.6 miles to the next town!


----------



## popcornsmum

Popcorn must be feeling the heat as I just caught her licking the bath taps both hot and cold (she has 2 full bowls of water down one upstairs one downstairs) we've had rain since 4pm and massive thunder and lightning.


----------



## susypoosy

Turns out my rescue boy Stan loves a cardboard box! Now, I know cats are known to love them so you may be thinking "and?" but Stan had a rubbish 4.5 years of life by all accounts. His 'owner' didn't seem to like him much and certainly wasn't interested in caring for him so he was left to fend for himself becoming a very out and about kinda cat. Thus I didn't think he'd really had much to do with a cardboard box like, ever!

Stan's ace. Adopting him has been my privilege.


----------



## popcornsmum

It's 2am thunder, lightning and torrential rain and the neighbours cat is sat on the doorstep waiting to go in. But I think they're all asleep. It was the same last night she went running off down the street in the lightning and I was so worried for her. If I didn't have Pops id take her in for the night as she's beautiful and very friendly. People question why we have an indoor cat and often dont understand it but even when I had outdoor cats I always got them in at night especially in storms. She's clearly use to being out at night but it just worries and upsets me.


----------



## Biscuit123

I have a quick question, I was brushing my cat and she wrapped her paws around the brush then bit it and carried it a few feet before dropping it and running away. Is this normal or is she trying tell be something? She's a small cat and th brush was quite big.


----------



## ChaosCat

Biscuit123 said:


> I have a quick question, I was brushing my cat and she wrapped her paws around the brush then bit it and carried it a few feet before dropping it and running away. Is this normal or is she trying tell be something? She's a small cat and th brush was quite big.


She was just playing. If she was telling you something it was 'Get out the feather rod and play with me!'


----------



## Biscuit123

ChaosCat said:


> She was just playing. If she was telling you something it was 'Get out the feather rod and play with me!'


Ok thanks


----------



## Charity

The cats are going mad this morning because we've got the Big Wind before the Big Storm tomorrow. I opened the door, they shot out, have no idea where Bunty went, up the tree and away I suspect as she's not in the garden, while Toppy went to do his toilet at the back of the border then came rushing in at 30 mph. He's now meowing his head off and rushing from room to room. On top of that, our toilet is broken, called our plumber yesterday and left a message but still waiting for him to ring. Its been one of those weeks and ending well .


----------



## Whompingwillow

Charity said:


> The cats are going mad this morning because we've got the Big Wind before the Big Storm tomorrow. I opened the door, they shot out, have no idea where Bunty went, up the tree and away I suspect as she's not in the garden, while Toppy went to do his toilet at the back of the border then came rushing in at 30 mph. He's now meowing his head off and rushing from room to room. On top of that, our toilet is broken, called our plumber yesterday and left a message but still waiting for him to ring. Its been one of those weeks and ending well .


Mojo has gone mad too!!! He almost caught a pigeon right under my nose and was flying round the garden (which means I am too) celebrating the cool air. Also meowing his head off rushing from room to room too. Madness is in the air. Oh I cant wait for a good storm. Hope your toilet gets fixed soon ,and I hope in the meantime its at least functioning! You could always go outside or use the litter trays if not


----------



## Cully

Biscuit123 said:


> I have a quick question, I was brushing my cat and she wrapped her paws around the brush then bit it and carried it a few feet before dropping it and running away. Is this normal or is she trying tell be something? She's a small cat and th brush was quite big.


Sounds like she thought it was some kind of Kickeroo, but then dropped it when she realised it wasn't.
Misty does that too when I brush her, especially her belly lol. Just playing.


----------



## Charity

Whompingwillow said:


> Mojo has gone mad too!!! He almost caught a pigeon right under my nose and was flying round the garden (which means I am too) celebrating the cool air. Also meowing his head off rushing from room to room too. Madness is in the air. Oh I cant wait for a good storm. Hope your toilet gets fixed soon ,and I hope in the meantime its at least functioning! You could always go outside or use the litter trays if not


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Thankfully its useable. Note to self - must buy jumbo litter tray just in case


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> Thankfully its useable. Note to self - must buy jumbo litter tray just in case


Or if you have a big indoor plant you could climb into that tub:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Or if you have a big indoor plant you could climb into that tub:Hilarious


This topic is taking a rather unsavoury turn :Yuck


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> This topic is taking a rather unsavoury turn :Yuck


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> Thankfully its useable. Note to self - must buy jumbo litter tray just in case


Lol :Hilarious:Hilarious
Glad to hear toilet is still useable


----------



## Cully

Whompingwillow said:


> Mojo has gone mad too!!! He almost caught a pigeon right under my nose and was flying round the garden (which means I am too) celebrating the cool air. Also meowing his head off rushing from room to room too. Madness is in the air. Oh I cant wait for a good storm. Hope your toilet gets fixed soon ,and I hope in the meantime its at least functioning! You could always go outside or use the litter trays if not


 @Charity 
Not suggesting you should use litter tray, but would love to see the look on Bunty and Toppy's faces if you did .:Hilarious


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

Tinker Bell's new house. So far she jumped onto the middle landing then promptly jumped down again and under the garden table! Hopefully given time she'll take to it.

I'm looking into putting a sureflap on the bottom house so she can have her own safe space - especially if she decides she wants to be a dirty stop out again!


----------



## Cully

Does anyone find the labels on clothing irritates their skin? It's the bane of my life. After only a short time of wearing I get a red itchy painful rash where the label sits. I bought new stuff and wore them for the first time yesterday. So now I got label rash at the back of my neck from a new top, one at the base of my spine from new shorts, and one on my left hip from new knickers.:Arghh.It doesn't improve with washing either.
If I cut the label out then the little bit that's left still irritates, no matter how miniscule. I cant unpick them in case I unpick stitches that hold the garment together. Done it before with disastrous results. No need to describe, just imagine the worst!!
I now cut the label out then stick a small piece of micropore tape across whats left behind, but that needs replacing every time its washed.


----------



## Charity

Poor you @Cully, that must be really annoying. Some clothes have so many labels in nowadays, it takes me about 20 minutes to find the washing instructions on some.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That's quite the horrible reaction @Cully - I find labels irritating on my delicate skin *ahem* so often take them out (especially the angle of the Sainsbury's Tu labels) but the left over bits don't bother me too much. What a pain for you. Just wear Misty Moo around your neck at all times, she's surely softer than a label


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> That's quite the horrible reaction @Cully - I find labels irritating on my delicate skin *ahem* so often take them out (especially the angle of the Sainsbury's Tu labels) but the left over bits don't bother me too much. What a pain for you. Just wear Misty Moo around your neck at all times, she's surely softer than a label


Might work for a top, but no way am I sticking her down my knickers, label or not!!:Wideyed


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Someone had a little bit of fishy from my chippy tea (I only got near home at 8pm, so I couldn't face cooking)...I gave him a bit of the middle, no batter, I think he liked it. He didn't like poached fish when he was a bit under the weather - maybe he only likes cod, not generic "white fish". I've probably done the wrong thing but it really was only a bit (50p sized in total) - and as he's had his elevenses half pouch of food removed, I don't think it will do him much harm (she says hopefully). Of course, if I really shouldn't do it (he's only had human food three times since March - this tonight, a bit of duck from our chinese and a bit of chicken thigh off the BBQ), someone please tell me!


I think a teeny bit of chip shop fish and the odd takeaway shouldn't do any harm..

at least he's well behaved - Grace takes the chips off your plate!!!!!


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Does anyone find the labels on clothing irritates their skin? It's the bane of my life. After only a short time of wearing I get a red itchy painful rash where the label sits. I bought new stuff and wore them for the first time yesterday. So now I got label rash at the back of my neck from a new top, one at the base of my spine from new shorts, and one on my left hip from new knickers.:Arghh.It doesn't improve with washing either.
> If I cut the label out then the little bit that's left still irritates, no matter how miniscule. I cant unpick them in case I unpick stitches that hold the garment together. Done it before with disastrous results. No need to describe, just imagine the worst!!
> I now cut the label out then stick a small piece of micropore tape across whats left behind, but that needs replacing every time its washed.


Hah! Glad to see I have company
Thanks for the tip regarding micropore. Must remember that


----------



## SbanR

I don't believe it 2019 calendars are on sale already!!!









On a different note, Ollie has been with me less than 3 weeks. He's already knocked over his full water bowl twice , dashing about:Jawdrop


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> I don't believe it 2019 calendars are on sale already!!!
> View attachment 362322
> 
> 
> On a different note, Ollie has been with me less than 3 weeks. He's already knocked over his full water bowl twice , dashing about:Jawdrop


Why did you put it in his way?


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Why did you put it in his way?


As you can see, it's tucked discreetly Out of the way


----------



## ChaosCat

Nothing is out of the way for a kitten.


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Hah! Glad to see I have company
> Thanks for the tip regarding micropore. Must remember that


You're welcome Remember to remove before a hot wash or if tumble drying, not like I did the first time. It can make an icky mess!


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> I don't believe it 2019 calendars are on sale already!!!
> View attachment 362322
> 
> 
> On a different note, Ollie has been with me less than 3 weeks. He's already knocked over his full water bowl twice , dashing about:Jawdrop


Has he tried to break the ice yet - true signof an MC lol!!


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> Has he tried to break the ice yet - true signof an MC lol!!


Ice?? He's fallen into the bath


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> Ice?? He's fallen into the bath


Haha well that's a start!!!

When he smacks his water bowl with his paw to check if it's frozen or not!!!!!


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> Haha well that's a start!!!
> 
> When he smacks his water bowl with his paw to check if it's frozen or not!!!!!


Apart from when he first came I haven't seen him drink. He's on an all wet diet plus a few teaspoons of added water.
For a MC he rather wary of water


----------



## Jaf

Cully said:


> Does anyone find the labels on clothing irritates their skin? It's the bane of my life. After only a short time of wearing I get a red itchy painful rash where the label sits. I bought new stuff and wore them for the first time yesterday. So now I got label rash at the back of my neck from a new top, one at the base of my spine from new shorts, and one on my left hip from new knickers.:Arghh.It doesn't improve with washing either.
> If I cut the label out then the little bit that's left still irritates, no matter how miniscule. I cant unpick them in case I unpick stitches that hold the garment together. Done it before with disastrous results. No need to describe, just imagine the worst!!
> I now cut the label out then stick a small piece of micropore tape across whats left behind, but that needs replacing every time its washed.


My mum says to paint a bit of clear nail polish over the label/ stitching. Lasts a few washes


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm sorry. I need to have a leeeeetle rant. It seems to me from the rescue cat pages I see and FB posts that people have had a cat in their lives, then they decide to get a dog. Suddenly the cat is moved down the pecking order (I guess most of them don't bounce around responsively like dogs do) and the next thing, the poor cat is taken to a rescue. The other thing I see often is about allergies. Err, anti-histamines anyone? I know some folk have very very serious reactions to cats but, for example, my husband is generally cat allergic (he was sneezing within 30 seconds of meeting one cat when we adopted Oscar, the lady said it may have been because that cat had more white on it but I digress) but when we brought Oscar home, he took anti-histamines for the first month, then has been fine most of the time - I suspect many people with cat allergies can be managed perfectly well with anti-histamines. I just am sad for these poor kitties that are needing to be rehomed for what seems to be not a very valid reason (to me anyway - I know that's only my opinion and I apologise if this mortally offends anyone but it makes me glum). I'm also aware that I am a car newbie so maybe there's more to it than that but heck...

Perhaps the rain has put me in a bad mood - sorry. Oscar's certainly not happy about the rain! He didn't go out yesterday as it was so windy - he poked his nose out and promptly retreated and today he's taking advantage of the cooler day and gone upstairs for a big sleep I think.


----------



## Charity

I mostly agree with you @Mrs Funkin, there are so many INvalid reasons people get rid of their cats, and other animals too. We go back to not thinking things out in the first place before getting the animal or just being too lazy to work out a solution, its so much easier to just dump the animal on someone else. The one I hate is 'owners are emigrating and can't take their 16 year old cat with them'. Slate me if you wish but to some people, their pets are not beloved members of their family, they are just a commodity like a piece of furniture to be discarded when they don't fit in with someone's plans. We need to resurrect that old saying as a reminder to some people

A PET IS FOR LIFE


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Have to agree with you @Mrs Funkin and @Charity. That's how Jiggs cane to us the people that had him had a new born son allergic to cats. So all the cats went.


----------



## Paddypaws

@Mrs Funkin one of the 'reasons' often given is that a baby is on the way so the cats HAVE to go. I'm sure you are doing your professional best to dispel that particular old wives tale.


----------



## Soozi

Paddypaws said:


> @Mrs Funkin one of the 'reasons' often given is that a baby is on the way so the cats HAVE to go. I'm sure you are doing your professional best to dispel that particular old wives tale.


It's often a dog is brought into the family too and the cat gets ignored. People get these animals on impulse and don't give a thought to the long term commitment, cost or holidays! The most annoying thing for me is when a cat is left ill because they don't have anything put aside for Vets bills!


----------



## Charity

I can't bear people who just move and leave their pets behind, that's a cardinal sin in my book. Some of my cats have come from situations like this. How can you possibly care about an animal at all if you are prepared to just walk away and leave it to fend for itself or locked in a house alone. :Rage:Rage:Rage


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Paddypaws said:


> @Mrs Funkin one of the 'reasons' often given is that a baby is on the way so the cats HAVE to go. I'm sure you are doing your professional best to dispel that particular old wives tale.


I've been having just this with a woman recently. I am of course trying my best but I fear more "head meeting wall" moments lie ahead.


----------



## Cully

I risk getting shot to pieces here but I wonder which is the better of 2 options? Rescue centres and the like who get more progressively filled to the rafters because there aren't enough potential owners who can afford to home them, OR plenty of willing owners who can afford the home comforts, but may struggle with expensive medical care.
I think it's very sad when a much loved animal has to be PTS because the owner can't afford vexpensive vets bills. Maybe it wasn't a problem when they adopted, but circumstances do change.


----------



## Charity

Not shooting you to pieces @Cully  but I don't think there's an excuse for *the majority *of people. Yes, circumstances change and people fall on hard times but, surely, that's partly why sensible people take out pet insurance or save regularly? Today, you have to look at pet ownership the same as owning a car or a house which people don't rebel against paying insurance for, OK we don't like it but we just do it because we know the consequences of not doing so can be extremely costly. Owning a pet nowadays with the cost of veterinary care is the same. Surely, its better to pay a small amount a month than be faced with a huge bill if your cat has an accident or long term illness which you then can't afford? Its no use thinking 'it won't happen to me' or 'I'll deal with it when the time comes' or 'my cat's too young to have anything wrong with it', it will happen to almost every pet owner at some time in the animal's lifetime.

If you're not prepared to safeguard your pet's health, then say you can't afford vet bills, which might end up with the animal being pts or being given up, I don't have a lot of sympathy other than for the animal.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Not shooting you to pieces @Cully  but I don't think there's an excuse for *the majority *of people. Yes, circumstances change and people fall on hard times but, surely, that's partly why sensible people take out pet insurance or save regularly? Today, you have to look at pet ownership the same as owning a car or a house which people don't rebel against paying insurance for, OK we don't like it but we just do it because we know the consequences of not doing so can be extremely costly. Owning a pet nowadays with the cost of veterinary care is the same. Surely, its better to pay a small amount a month than be faced with a huge bill if your cat has an accident or long term illness which you then can't afford? Its no use thinking 'it won't happen to me' or 'I'll deal with it when the time comes' or 'my cat's too young to have anything wrong with it', it will happen to almost every pet owner at some time in the animal's lifetime.
> 
> If you're not prepared to safeguard your pet's health, then say you can't afford vet bills, which might end up with the animal being pts or being given up, I don't have a lot of sympathy other than for the animal.


I totally agree.
I was just saying how sad it is that there are so many people who are willing to provide a loving home but can't afford potentially huge bills .
That leaves rescue centres full to bursting and desperate for good homes.
It's a sad situation all round.
I'm afraid I've become a bit of a cat bore as I'm always hammering home how important neutering is to anyone who will listen


----------



## huckybuck

I am so glad it’s raining!!!
I am so glad it’s cooler!!!
We desperately needed it!!! And the cats are certainly glad of the change!!!

I am not glad that I had to get up at 5am this morning to drive to a golf club in Kent for 7:30am. To tee off in 40mph wind, torrential rain, get soaked to my skin and frozen to my toes.

To have a gust of wind blow my trolley over and break my lovely golf umbrella and brand new driver!!!!

To not be able to grip any of my other clubs because of the rain and have to wait for my ball to stop moving on the greens because of the wind so that I could putt (as long as I didn’t blow over)

To decide after half a round I’d really had enough so scrap the competition and just go home.

To then get stuck on the M25 for 2 HOURS on the way home because of the dreadful weather.

Bring on next week!!!!


----------



## ChaosCat

huckybuck said:


> I am so glad it's raining!!!
> I am so glad it's cooler!!!
> We desperately needed it!!! And the cats are certainly glad of the change!!!
> 
> I am not glad that I had to get up at 5am this morning to drive to a golf club in Kent for 7:30am. To tee off in 40mph wind, torrential rain, get soaked to my skin and frozen to my toes.
> 
> To have a gust of wind blow my trolley over and break my lovely golf umbrella and brand new driver!!!!
> 
> To not be able to grip any of my other clubs because of the rain and have to wait for my ball to stop moving on the greens because of the wind so that I could putt (as long as I didn't blow over)
> 
> To decide after half a round I'd really had enough so scrap the competition and just go home.
> 
> To then get stuck on the M25 for 2 HOURS on the way home because of the dreadful weather.
> 
> Bring on next week!!!!


Can't like that, of course, only sympathise.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sorry @huckybuck - this terrible weather is entirely my fault, as I'm on annual leave. It always happens!


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sorry @huckybuck - this terrible weather is entirely my fault, as I'm on annual leave. It always happens!


Thought that only happened to me last four occasions I've booked off as holiday it rained nearly everyday people at work refuse to book the same time of as me because of my unlucky reputation with the whether!! ho hum!!


----------



## Cully

@huckybuck No, Mrs F and CC, it's all my fault I'm afraid. I ordered a load of summer clothes online last week. One sniff of a pair of shorts and it chicks it down.
Sorry about the wind and rain.
Sorry about your brolly and new driver.
AND the M25.
Welcome to Kent


----------



## Paddypaws




----------



## SbanR

Paddypaws said:


> View attachment 362481


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

@Whompingwillow you're my go to person for questions on SB

I wanted to wash the litter tray so transferred the litter over to a fresh tray. I found quite a bit of the pellets had broken down to a sand-like texture. I threw this out. Silly question here. Am I supposed to? I had to use up the rest of the litter from the 7L bag to top up the level.

So, Ollie has emptied a 7L bag in under a week (and he is still happily using the tray with wood pellets too). This doesn't equate with your experience of the 25L bag lasting your two months?
We both like the litter but it's going to work out pretty expensive at this rate

He's on an all wet diet and does about 5 wees/day


----------



## Charity

Paddypaws said:


> View attachment 362481


LOL, love it :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Aaaaaaghh!! Got my first Christmas catalogue today! Anyone else had one yet.


----------



## huckybuck

Not had a good day.

Went to Tesco and because it was hot I thought I'd park under the trees....shaded part (not my normal place). Drove in front first and smack. Hit a kerb stone I couldn't see.

I actually cried doing my shopping and was dreading telling Mr HB as I though he would go ballistic! Felt sick as a dog all day!

He was so nice about it he shocked me and I cried again lol! To claim on the insurance the excess is massive so it looks like we will have to foot the bill - JUST HOW MUCH IS A CARBON FIBRE FRONT SPOILER????

One broken cat...


----------



## Vanessa131

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Have to agree with you @Mrs Funkin and @Charity. That's how Jiggs cane to us the people that had him had a new born son allergic to cats. So all the cats went.


Babies are unable to be treated with antihistamines and mild allergies can cause pneumonia, anyone with a baby allergic to animals who exposes their baby to that allergen are taking unnecessary risks with their babies health and being completely irresponsible.


----------



## ChaosCat

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 363043
> Not had a good day.
> 
> Went to Tesco and because it was hot I thought I'd park under the trees....shaded part (not my normal place). Drove in front first and smack. Hit a kerb stone I couldn't see.
> 
> I actually cried doing my shopping and was dreading telling Mr HB as I though he would go ballistic! Felt sick as a dog all day!
> 
> He was so nice about it he shocked me and I cried again lol! To claim on the insurance the excess is massive so it looks like we will have to foot the bill - JUST HOW MUCH IS A CARBON FIBRE FRONT SPOILER????
> 
> One broken cat...


What a bother! Carbon fibre front spoilers are rather expensive, I'm afraid. But good that Mr HB took it calmly. You will have beaten yourself up about it quite enough.


----------



## LJC675

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 363043
> Not had a good day.
> 
> Went to Tesco and because it was hot I thought I'd park under the trees....shaded part (not my normal place). Drove in front first and smack. Hit a kerb stone I couldn't see.
> 
> I actually cried doing my shopping and was dreading telling Mr HB as I though he would go ballistic! Felt sick as a dog all day!
> 
> He was so nice about it he shocked me and I cried again lol! To claim on the insurance the excess is massive so it looks like we will have to foot the bill - JUST HOW MUCH IS A CARBON FIBRE FRONT SPOILER????
> 
> One broken cat...


Is it actually badly broken, or just the marks we can see. Can you not get it repaired? A decent body work person could fill and do a blend of the paint. If we have an 'oops' on one of our motorbikes when racing etc panels are repaired, filled sprayed etc and you wouldn't know the difference.


----------



## Summercat

I think sometimes saying allergies, is just an excuse for people who no longer want their cats. 
I don't think it is true in all cases where claimed.

@huckybuck @LJC675 's idea sounds good


----------



## Paddypaws

Millie sleeps almost as close as this to me even in this heat.


----------



## huckybuck

LJC675 said:


> Is it actually badly broken, or just the marks we can see. Can you not get it repaired? A decent body work person could fill and do a blend of the paint. If we have an 'oops' on one of our motorbikes when racing etc panels are repaired, filled sprayed etc and you wouldn't know the difference.


Thank you!!! We have sent a pic to an approved Aston body shop so will see what they say. I know a new one is around 2500 plus VAT and fitting so repair should def be cheaper.

It's got 2 bad cracks near a fixing and then scuffs at front and underneath. I didn't realise they could fill them - how does that work with the checkerboard effect???


----------



## Mrs Funkin

If you have a specialist carbon fibre repairer, you'll still get the same "pattern". Husband had his bike fixed by a friend of ours, you can't see the carbon repair but it's only a bike - I suspect an Aston you might want to get a new part  I'm not surprised you cried, HB, I would have too.


----------



## Paddypaws

As always, Millie has to be awkward and sit ON the air con rather than in front of it.


----------



## Summercat

@Paddypaws 
She is gorgeous, reminds me of the old style Persian.


----------



## Paddypaws

Summercat said:


> @Paddypaws
> She is gorgeous, reminds me of the old style Persian.


Thanks @Summercat. She's second hand but I was assured that she is 3/4 Turkish Angora.


----------



## huckybuck

The body shop we contacted were useless - didn't get back to us til lunchtime by text and said it needs a new one - you know when you are just not sure they are telling the truth.....
So called the dealer who we bought from and they are picking it up on Monday and will see if it needs a repair or new one - fingers crossed - they even offered me a replacement to "test drive" in the meantime....hmmm NO THANK YOU - I can't afford to be tempted this year rofl!!!


----------



## Jaf

My car needs a new compressor for the air con, going to cost nearly €500, garage said we have one of those cars for sale €800. Has working air con and is tidier/ better maintained than my car. I swear my bumper is held on with mud! Hmmm. Don’t know what to do. Better the devil you know?


----------



## Jaf

Anyone know what this plant is? It looks almost like green beans?

Plus piccy of cats having their tea. Pandora, Geoffrey, Batman, Patch, Zero, Slinky and Lori.


----------



## Jaf

Oooooh. I’m a VIP. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Jaf said:


> Anyone know what this plant is? It looks almost like green beans?
> 
> Plus piccy of cats having their tea. Pandora, Geoffrey, Batman, Patch, Zero, Slinky and Lori.
> 
> View attachment 363119
> View attachment 363120


Is it a sickle pod? Senna something or other...not sure if the leaves are a bit long though.


----------



## Jaf

Could be right @Mrs Funkin , clever girl, thanks. A quick search and senna plants seem ok for cats. Those seed things were a worry.


----------



## SbanR

I've picked up a few feathers, mainly pigeon, on my walks. Would it be ok to let Ollie play with them or would they be likely to harbour all sorts of nasties like mites etc??


----------



## Dumpling

SbanR said:


> I've picked up a few feathers, mainly pigeon, on my walks. Would it be ok to let Ollie play with them or would they be likely to harbour all sorts of nasties like mites etc??


I would probably let him play with them, one of my old cats was always catching (and eating!) pigeons and was fine! You can usually see bird lice and mites with the naked eye (you can on chickens anyway!). You could always wash the feathers if you're worried though!


----------



## SbanR

Thank you Dumpling. Yes I think I'd be easier in my mind washing them first


----------



## QOTN

My neighbour brings me swan feathers for the cats. I usually rinse them but they always look pristine. No problems so far.


----------



## SbanR

Can you see Jessie?

Sneaking Jessie in here as I forgot to post on Thursday


----------



## Soozi

SbanR said:


> Can you see Jessie?
> 
> Sneaking Jessie in here as I forgot to post on Thursday
> View attachment 363186


Lol! I see her! Cheeky minx!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

One of our parkrun friends died last night, he was 80 years old, only stopped running 6 weeks ago when his cancer got too much. Absolutely amazing isn't it? Such a legend around here. I only hope that when I am 80 I can still be so active and still have lots of folk around who love me. You can't ask for any more. I'm glad for him that the pain is over - we wouldn't let our kitties suffer like he has the last few weeks, would we? RIP Peter.


----------



## Charity

That's very sad but amazing that he was still running at that age. Its incredible what some people can do.


----------



## huckybuck

So sad.

I hope his last 6 weeks weren’t too bad. 

80 and still running is utterly amazing.

RIP Peter remarkable man.

Big hugs to the Funkin family xxxx


----------



## popcornsmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm sorry. I need to have a leeeeetle rant. It seems to me from the rescue cat pages I see and FB posts that people have had a cat in their lives, then they decide to get a dog. Suddenly the cat is moved down the pecking order (I guess most of them don't bounce around responsively like dogs do) and the next thing, the poor cat is taken to a rescue. The other thing I see often is about allergies. Err, anti-histamines anyone? I know some folk have very very serious reactions to cats but, for example, my husband is generally cat allergic (he was sneezing within 30 seconds of meeting one cat when we adopted Oscar, the lady said it may have been because that cat had more white on it but I digress) but when we brought Oscar home, he took anti-histamines for the first month, then has been fine most of the time - I suspect many people with cat allergies can be managed perfectly well with anti-histamines. I just am sad for these poor kitties that are needing to be rehomed for what seems to be not a very valid reason (to me anyway - I know that's only my opinion and I apologise if this mortally offends anyone but it makes me glum). I'm also aware that I am a car newbie so maybe there's more to it than that but heck...
> 
> Perhaps the rain has put me in a bad mood - sorry. Oscar's certainly not happy about the rain! He didn't go out yesterday as it was so windy - he poked his nose out and promptly retreated and today he's taking advantage of the cooler day and gone upstairs for a big sleep I think.


I agree and was very concerned when my son went for allergy testing that hed have a cat allergy as well (he doesn't) But the allergy nurse actually told us if a baby has a cat allergy more often than not they grow out of it and it's better for them to be exposed to cats rather than keep a sterile no animal home as they are more likely to have lesser reactions and they usually do grow out of them. Also they can prescribe piriton to babies as my son has had it since 6 months for food allergies! One of my f

friends has a d cat allergy but has always been fine every time she comes round our house and altho she wont usually let folk stroke her shes always about and Popcorns fur gets everywhere! More often than not people panic!

Also yes the amount of folk I see with dogs and the poor cat is now left out and ignored breaks my heart! So so sad.


----------



## popcornsmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> One of our parkrun friends died last night, he was 80 years old, only stopped running 6 weeks ago when his cancer got too much. Absolutely amazing isn't it? Such a legend around here. I only hope that when I am 80 I can still be so active and still have lots of folk around who love me. You can't ask for any more. I'm glad for him that the pain is over - we wouldn't let our kitties suffer like he has the last few weeks, would we? RIP Peter.


Gosh how sad  RIP my dad's 73 and still runs and weightlifts!


----------



## Charity

We've just had a copycat incident like that which put my OH in hospital seven months ago. Bunty and Toppy were sitting down the bottom of the garden when who should appear on the top of the fence but Mildred from next door, almost immediately above them. OH and I were having our breakfast so I hurried outside just in time to see Bunty shooting off up the tree onto the shed roof and Toppy scaling the trellis . I shouted 'no Toppy' to him but he's desperately trying to get onto the shed roof. Now, lithe and quick he isn't so, when he gets to the top of the trellis, he has a struggle hauling himself across to the left onto the roof which delays matters thankfully and as I approached, he's hanging there by his nails, just like he was when my OH had his accident. I have to get up onto a two foot raised bed and reach up and unhook his nails from the roof. By now, Mildred's run off and I've no idea what Bunty is doing though she can look after herself. I manage to get down onto the ground with Toppy in my arms and take him indoors. I'm really too old for dramatics like this and when I get inside my heart is banging. Toppy goes off into the other room and, as you can see, is quite unperturbed while I need to go and lie down in a dark room.


----------



## ChaosCat

Toppy dear, don't let Mildred bother you, it's neither good for you nor for your slave.

Hope you'll soon feel better again, @Charity!


----------



## Soozi

Charity said:


> We've just had a copycat incident like that which put my OH in hospital seven months ago. Bunty and Toppy were sitting down the bottom of the garden when who should appear on the top of the fence but Mildred from next door, almost immediately above them. OH and I were having our breakfast so I hurried outside just in time to see Bunty shooting off up the tree onto the shed roof and Toppy scaling the trellis . I shouted 'no Toppy' to him but he's desperately trying to get onto the shed roof. Now, lithe and quick he isn't so, when he gets to the top of the trellis, he has a struggle hauling himself across to the left onto the roof which delays matters thankfully and as I approached, he's hanging there by his nails, just like he was when my OH had his accident. I have to get up onto a two foot raised bed and reach up and unhook his nails from the roof. By now, Mildred's run off and I've no idea what Bunty is doing though she can look after herself. I manage to get down onto the ground with Toppy in my arms and take him indoors. I'm really too old for dramatics like this and when I get inside my heart is banging. Toppy goes off into the other room and, as you can see, is quite unperturbed while I need to go and lie down in a dark room.
> 
> View attachment 363273


Glad both of you were ok! Liddy is a clumsy cat too! I call her klutz cat!


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> We've just had a copycat incident like that which put my OH in hospital seven months ago. Bunty and Toppy were sitting down the bottom of the garden when who should appear on the top of the fence but Mildred from next door, almost immediately above them. OH and I were having our breakfast so I hurried outside just in time to see Bunty shooting off up the tree onto the shed roof and Toppy scaling the trellis . I shouted 'no Toppy' to him but he's desperately trying to get onto the shed roof. Now, lithe and quick he isn't so, when he gets to the top of the trellis, he has a struggle hauling himself across to the left onto the roof which delays matters thankfully and as I approached, he's hanging there by his nails, just like he was when my OH had his accident. I have to get up onto a two foot raised bed and reach up and unhook his nails from the roof. By now, Mildred's run off and I've no idea what Bunty is doing though she can look after herself. I manage to get down onto the ground with Toppy in my arms and take him indoors. I'm really too old for dramatics like this and when I get inside my heart is banging. Toppy goes off into the other room and, as you can see, is quite unperturbed while I need to go and lie down in a dark room.
> 
> View attachment 363273


Oh no!! Toppy we all love you but please don't try chasing other cats, it's not good for you or your slaves.
Be the good boy we all love x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Toppy! Don't scare your slave so (and you'll need a manicure if you do that kind of thing). Hope your heart rate has settled again now @Charity.


----------



## Matrod

Glad you escaped without injury @Charity, Toppy I'd have thought you'd have learnt your lesson after last time!


----------



## Charity

Normality is restored thanks. I just don't know how he does it as I've got two flower troughs at the top of the trellis, supposed to bar him getting where he got this morning. How he got over or round them I have no idea.

@Matrod , this is Toppy we're talking about, dim as a 2 watt light bulb, so I doubt he remembers last time and the havoc he caused. This is what my OH is left with for the rest of his life after last time.


----------



## Trixie1

Oh Toppy!! Please try and keep the dramatics down today it's Sunday! Feet up day! Can see your already doing that!! Glad all ended well (ish)!! @Charity, hope you've recovered and can now have a relaxing day!


----------



## SbanR

Don't you just love that portly ginger guy:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Matrod

Poor Toppy, fancy calling him dim  he’s just over ambitious . Bet Mr Charity was glad he didn’t have to do any heroics this time!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I am *so* looking forward to my bed tonight....as it's all clean and ironed and lovely and has my favourite duvet set on  

Oh and I've put out my new cat patterned tea towel too for it's first use. I also said earlier, "Why isn't it Autumn yet so I can wear my new kitty patterned sweatshirt?". What's happening to me?


----------



## Dumpling

Not really cat related, but I was feeling a bit down today (worrying about Percy and Inca, so that was cat related!) but this little ball of fluff hatched out this morning which cheered me up!










You can't be sad when your cuddling a chick! :Chicken 3 more have started hatching out, so he/she will have some buddies soon!


----------



## Summercat

@Dumpling 
Cute!


----------



## Soozi

Dumpling said:


> Not really cat related, but I was feeling a bit down today (worrying about Percy and Inca, so that was cat related!) but this little ball of fluff hatched out this morning which cheered me up!
> 
> View attachment 363511
> 
> 
> You can't be sad when your cuddling a chick! :Chicken 3 more have started hatching out, so he/she will have some buddies soon!


How absolutely gorgeous! xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Dumpling said:


> Not really cat related, but I was feeling a bit down today (worrying about Percy and Inca, so that was cat related!) but this little ball of fluff hatched out this morning which cheered me up!
> 
> View attachment 363511
> 
> 
> You can't be sad when your cuddling a chick! :Chicken 3 more have started hatching out, so he/she will have some buddies soon!


What a little sweetie looks like he's waiting and watching for the others to hatch


----------



## huckybuck

Dumpling said:


> Not really cat related, but I was feeling a bit down today (worrying about Percy and Inca, so that was cat related!) but this little ball of fluff hatched out this morning which cheered me up!
> 
> View attachment 363511
> 
> 
> You can't be sad when your cuddling a chick! :Chicken 3 more have started hatching out, so he/she will have some buddies soon!


Ooh how eggciting!!

I am very envious as always wanted to hatch a couple. I have hens that do go broody but not had the nerve as yet.

I do know a certain @Citruspips popped a couple of eggs under her broody recently and one hatched. Hopefully she'll have a pic!


----------



## huckybuck

Won’t mean a lot but played a golf comp today and did well - not enough to win (story of my life) but enough to get my handicap cut again!! 

I’m now playing off 11 (11.3) and I’m lower than my Dad rofl!!!


----------



## Soozi

Can’t wait to see you play in the British Open! I ain’t joking either! Well done hun! xxx


----------



## Dumpling

huckybuck said:


> Ooh how eggciting!!
> 
> I am very envious as always wanted to hatch a couple. I have hens that do go broody but not had the nerve as yet.
> 
> I do know a certain @Citruspips popped a couple of eggs under her broody recently and one hatched. Hopefully she'll have a pic!


Ooh you should really try! It's so lovely seeing a hen with her chicks! Sadly I lost my little bantam who was a fabulous mum so have had to use the incubators this year, although I do love being able to watch them hatch!

This was my little bantam with her ducklings!


----------



## Summercat

@Dumpling 
Love that pic


----------



## Citruspips

@Dumpling yhat pic is brilliant
Here's my one and only chick for this year


----------



## Torin.

I've just spent a good 45mins hand-grooming an older Siamese of all the dead hair on his back/ bum (very satisfying!). They used to have two but one died recently and so he's not had brother-help with grooming. Thankfully he's owned by a responsible cousin, so I suggested she upgrade her grooming supplies and buy a slicker brush to help him out. She went to get her tablet right there and then and I helped her decide on which on to buy


----------



## Soozi

Torin. said:


> I've just spent a good 45mins hand-grooming an older Siamese of all the dead hair on his back/ bum (very satisfying!). They used to have two but one died recently and so he's not had brother-help with grooming. Thankfully he's owned by a responsible cousin, so I suggested she upgrade her grooming supplies and buy a slicker brush to help him out. She went to get her tablet right there and then and I helped her decide on which on to buy


I just bought one today! Not tried it yet!


----------



## SbanR

Got mine from Wilko. It's been a godsend with Jessie


----------



## SbanR

I'm very pleased with Ollie's progress so far When he first started out in harness, even the sight of a person walking briskly would send him fleeing. 12 days on, he faced up to an enthusiastic dog eager to make friends. Classic arched back, fluffed coat (not that there was much to fluff) and hissing. Good lad


----------



## ewelsh

Having a moan! About the building works going on here.

I can't vent my frustrations verbally with my husband or I will get the old " you wanted it" yes I did want it but not all the dust that comes with it.. it's everywhere! As soon as I wash something down, I turn around and damn me it's dusty again, And why oh why do builders think it's ok leaving tools all over the place is OK I bet they don't do it at home.
AND AND why can't they all arrive when they say they will! Tuesday does not mean Tuesday by the way, it means two weeks Thursday! :Muted
The plasterer is coming Tuesday to do a bit :Banghead, the roofers are coming in two weeks time :Arghh the electrician has gone walk about :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead the brickie's can't come back for another month!

Meanwhile, my darling husband has got my cooker working, typical isn't it.

:Yawn


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Having a moan! About the building works going on here.
> 
> I can't vent my frustrations verbally with my husband or I will get the old " you wanted it" yes I did want it but not all the dust that comes with it.. it's everywhere! As soon as I wash something down, I turn around and damn me it's dusty again, And why oh why do builders think it's ok leaving tools all over the place is OK I bet they don't do it at home.
> AND AND why can't they all arrive when they say they will! Tuesday does not mean Tuesday by the way, it means two weeks Thursday! :Muted
> The plasterer is coming Tuesday to do a bit :Banghead, the roofers are coming in two weeks time :Arghh the electrician has gone walk about :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead the brickie's can't come back for another month!
> 
> Meanwhile, my darling husband has got my cooker working, typical isn't it.
> 
> :Yawn
> 
> View attachment 364079


Ah ewelsh, I feel your pain but at least you'll have a new kitchen at the end of it all
I had to put up with all that and its my neighbour's property. No benefit for me at all and I had some damage to plants( nothing major) from scaffolders plus neighbour said he'd take away stuff, come round to clear up his mess - zilch!


----------



## ChaosCat

But the cooker is working! Very good of your dear husband to selflessly set it up. :Hilarious

Building works are a horror if you have to put up with so many different branches. I‘d always go for a Jack o‘ all trades.


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Having a moan! About the building works going on here.
> 
> I can't vent my frustrations verbally with my husband or I will get the old " you wanted it" yes I did want it but not all the dust that comes with it.. it's everywhere! As soon as I wash something down, I turn around and damn me it's dusty again, And why oh why do builders think it's ok leaving tools all over the place is OK I bet they don't do it at home.
> AND AND why can't they all arrive when they say they will! Tuesday does not mean Tuesday by the way, it means two weeks Thursday! :Muted
> The plasterer is coming Tuesday to do a bit :Banghead, the roofers are coming in two weeks time :Arghh the electrician has gone walk about :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead the brickie's can't come back for another month!
> 
> Meanwhile, my darling husband has got my cooker working, typical isn't it.
> 
> :Yawn
> 
> View attachment 364079


Time you had a holiday


----------



## Charity

Those of you who have CCTV cameras, or whatever, for when you go away so you can see what mischief your furries are up to, could you please recommend me one? Has to be easy to set up and not too expensive.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Charity we have Yi Home cameras, they are on amazon (you can get them for £20 quite often on offer, if you look at hotukdeals you can search the offers on them easily), easy to set up too - can be linked to iPhone or android. You get a live feed and alerts which show 6 seconds of action when the camera detects movement. We have three of them and they are great.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Charity said:


> Those of you who have CCTV cameras, or whatever, for when you go away so you can see what mischief your furries are up to, could you please recommend me one? Has to be easy to set up and not too expensive.


i can send you mine, that will be my gift for the food you sent us. I never use it.


----------



## Whompingwillow

I have this one that I never use https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0718W1XR6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 If you want it its yours free x


----------



## Soozi

Whompingwillow said:


> i can send you mine, that will be my gift for the food you sent us. I never use it.


I've got this one! Got it for £50 half price in Argos sale there are offers on the internet sometimes. Works perfectly! There is an updated version of it now. There's also pet cube but much more expensive.


----------



## ChaosCat

Soozi said:


> I've got this one! Got it for £50 half price in Argos sale there are offers on the internet sometimes. Works perfectly!
> View attachment 364086


Nice socks!


----------



## Soozi

Can’t beat a free offer!


----------



## Charity

Thanks all, I will give it some thought. I don't know anything about them so excuse me if I'm talking rot but a lot of the ones I've seen on Amazon talk about connecting to the Ethernet which we don't want as we haven't got an Ethernet .

@Whompingwillow, that's very kind but couldn't take it for nothing. We'll look at them all and decide.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Charity said:


> Thanks all, I will give it some thought. I don't know anything about them so excuse me if I'm talking rot but a lot of the ones I've seen on Amazon talk about connecting to the Ethernet which we don't want as we haven't got an Ethernet .
> 
> @Whompingwillow, that's very kind but couldn't take it for nothing. We'll look at them all and decide.


You can, if you decide to. Honestly its not being used at all here.


----------



## Soozi

Charity said:


> Thanks all, I will give it some thought. I don't know anything about them so excuse me if I'm talking rot but a lot of the ones I've seen on Amazon talk about connecting to the Ethernet which we don't want as we haven't got an Ethernet .
> 
> @Whompingwillow, that's very kind but couldn't take it for nothing. We'll look at them all and decide.


Hun mine took 5 minutes to connect it to my router WiFi the app is free. You don't want anything complicated.


----------



## Soozi

Well here is Lionel framed! Thanks again @Charity so pleased with it! Birthday money now spent! Lol! xxx


----------



## ewelsh

Well hello Lionel, welcome to the forum 


Looks great!


----------



## ChaosCat

The frame makes it even more stunning, very good job!


----------



## Soozi

ewelsh said:


> Well hello Lionel, welcome to the forum
> 
> Looks great!


Raaar! Lol! 
The girl in the shop didn't realise it was a lion when she was fixing the mount on the bench! When we held it up she called her boss to see it! They were really impressed! Lol!


----------



## Charity

That's looks great @Soozi. I trust you're not hanging it in the toilet.


----------



## Soozi

Charity said:


> That's looks great @Soozi. I trust you're not hanging it in the toilet.


No chance! Going next to the dining table which is open plan to the lounge! :Kissxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@SbanR I just wanted to wish Ollie good luck for tomorrow's Pom-Pom-ectomy, paws crossed all goes smooooooothly and hope he doesn't cry too much without his brekkie!


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> @SbanR I just wanted to wish Ollie good luck for tomorrow's Pom-Pom-ectomy, paws crossed all goes smooooooothly and hope he doesn't cry too much without his brekkie!


Thank you. That's what I'm dreading. Withholding his breakfast but feeding Jessie!

Good luck to you and Oscar for tomorrow. I'm sure everything will be fine


----------



## ChaosCat

Best wishes for Ollie today, hope the breakfast situation won’t be dramatic. That really is the hardest part.


----------



## ebonycat

@SbanR sending positive & healing vibes to Ollie for today xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Husband taught me a new Alexa thing yesterday.

“Alexa, tell me a cat joke”

Some are better than others...


----------



## SbanR

Thank you CC and Ebony. We're at the vets, waiting to be called


----------



## Whompingwillow

Good luck to Ollie!


----------



## Charity

Soon be home Ollie, good luck xx


----------



## ewelsh

Good luck Ollie you don’t need those Pom poms anyway.
Xx


----------



## Summercat

You will be home soon Ollie


----------



## TriTri

@SbanR best wishes little Ollie xx


----------



## ewelsh

I nearly had grounds for divorce this morning, I was in the fields walking the dogs, when I saw the plasters arriving, so I rang my husband to say they were arriving super early and to put the cats in the other side of the house! Of course he didn’t answer the phone  so I’m stood in a field shouting down the Mobile to the house answer machine!
I carry on walking the girls assuming he must have heard my ranting over the answer machine.

Got back to the house to find all the doors open  no cats, no husband :Muted 
Husband was having a shower, he had just got up!!!!
I flew into a mad frenzy shouting and searching for my cats! Convinced Libby had got out, my husband stood in the kitchen dripping wet with a towel around his bottom half and the plasterers thinking who is this mental woman.

NO Libby! 

I’m now crying and shouting at the men :Shy when suddenly we heard a little meow from the top of the kitchen unit... Libby, phew

Loulou was sat right in the middle of all the work kit not bothered in the slightest, Lottie had run to her shed so she was safe too.


Libby and Lottie are other side of the house nice and safe, Loulou is still amongst it all not bothered by the racket :Hilarious:Hilarious

I am not speaking to my husband 

Men!


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> I nearly had grounds for divorce this morning, I was in the fields walking the dogs, when I saw the plasters arriving, so I rang my husband to say they were arriving super early and to put the cats in the other side of the house! Of course he didn't answer the phone  so I'm stood in a field shouting down the Mobile to the house answer machine!
> I carry on walking the girls assuming he must have heard my ranting over the answer machine.
> 
> Got back to the house to find all the doors open  no cats, no husband :Muted
> Husband was having a shower, he had just got up!!!!
> I flew into a mad frenzy shouting and searching for my cats! Convinced Libby had got out, my husband stood in the kitchen dripping wet with a towel around his bottom half and the plasterers thinking who is this mental woman.
> 
> NO Libby!
> 
> I'm now crying and shouting at the men :Shy when suddenly we heard a little meow from the top of the kitchen unit... Libby, phew
> 
> Loulou was sat right in the middle of all the work kit not bothered in the slightest, Lottie had run to her shed so she was safe too.
> 
> Libby and Lottie are other side of the house nice and safe, Loulou is still amongst it all not bothered by the racket :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> I am not speaking to my husband
> 
> Men!


It's moments like this that keep you healthy, the adrenaline rush, you know.


----------



## Summercat

@ewelsh 
Don't be too hard on him he was in the shower. All's well that ends well:Cat


----------



## SbanR

Thank you all for your good wishes. I know it's only a snip but still.. not functioning properly at the moment. Won't be able to until I hear he's in recovery.

Travel hasn't been good today, of all days. Road to vets closed for resurfacing, while buses are breaking down!!!

Spoke to taxi firm. It'll be £30 to the emergency vet. He took a guy there just recently. Said the fare ended up at £84 as the guy wanted the car to wait.

Popped into Lidl for a walk round. Got him their play tunnel. Hope he likes it


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
Biggles loves his tunnel, he dives in to chase balls. Good choice of present


----------



## Dumpling

Good luck little Ollie! I bet he'll love his new play tunnel x


----------



## SbanR

Rcv text from vets (I'd asked for one). Ollie is in recovery. Rang them and nurse I spoke to is adamant he won't be discharged before 3 as they'll be operating up to 2 and there won't be a nurse free to do the discharge.


----------



## ewelsh

Awww I’m glad little Ollie is in recovery and all has gone well. It’s hard having to wait that long till you pick him up, but he’s probably sleeping anyway xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Glad to hear Ollie is recovering shame about the wait due to staff shortage.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hurrah! Hope he's having a lovely big sleep and it's not long now. Good boy Ollie


----------



## Summercat

I bet he is asleep. We had my sisters kitten neutered on the way home from the shelter, they had given a voucher and he had some tests and the neuter that day. When we went to pick him up later, he was fast asleep. Ollie probably is as well.


----------



## SbanR

Home and tucking into some fish


----------



## ChaosCat

Yeah, good to see Ollie hungry!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh excellent stuff Ollie. Glad to see he's back home with you @SbanR


----------



## SbanR

Cleaning off that nasty smell






























Fighting sleep


----------



## ewelsh

Glad he is home and back to his perky self xx


----------



## SbanR

Did I say he was fighting sleep???? 
Devil child has woken up
















He succeeded in getting completely under the cushion. Then popped out and repeated the move, just to show he could!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SbanR said:


> Cleaning off that nasty smell
> 
> View attachment 364385
> View attachment 364386
> View attachment 364387
> View attachment 364388
> 
> Fighting sleep
> View attachment 364389


Don't fight it, Ollie, give in to the sleep *zzzzzzzzzzz*


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Don't fight it, Ollie, give in to the sleep *zzzzzzzzzzz*


He got under the covers and has finally succumbed. All is quiet!


----------



## Charity

Glad all went well, Ollie looks as if he's forgotten it already


----------



## Trixie1

He looks as if he’s just woken up from having a quick nap!! Now off for another one!! Glad all went ok today


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> Did I say he was fighting sleep????
> Devil child has woken up
> 
> View attachment 364391
> View attachment 364392
> 
> He succeeded in getting completely under the cushion. Then popped out and repeated the move, just to show he could!


So glad all went well and he's fine.


----------



## TriTri

I've been asked to help find homes for two 17 year old black dsh male cats. My nieces' boss is moving into a flat in 6 weeks time and says he can't take them (the usual) and says he'll have to have them pts. He lives in Dorset, so if anyone knows of anyone who can help, please pm me. I did say if he gave me a thousand pounds I'd get a large outdoor pen built for them with underfloor heating and outdoor run, and I'd pay for food etc and vet costs, but he didn't accept my offer! I'm told they are well behaved and outdoor cats. I'm not yet aware of any current medical conditions but can find out. I'm sure we are all thinking the same- doesn't 17 years qualify as being a member of the family? Have got some photos which suggest diets will be required. Please ask about as may be able to transport them a bit further afield.


----------



## ChaosCat

Have nothing to offer but an angry growl at that boss. Poor old lads! I would have hoped his conscience should be bad enough to accept your kind offer.


----------



## TriTri

ChaosCat said:


> Have nothing to offer but an angry growl at that boss. Poor old lads! I would have hoped his conscience should be bad enough to accept your kind offer.


@ChaosCat thanks. He earns a large salary as well, so even more disappointing. Animal cruelty I think.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I am also grrrrrring. Poor boys. Clearly just disposable items


----------



## Charity

Very sad at their age. I've PM'd you @TriTri


----------



## Summercat

Unkind of him and kind of you to offer to help @TriTri 
Seventeen is no age for a cat to be left behind.


----------



## ewelsh

What!,,,,,, 17yrs old.... surly the owner must have some feeling, they aren't a pair of socks!

Well done you for trying xx


----------



## Soozi

I’m speechless! And very angry! :Rage


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh yuck yuck yuck! I went to somewhere really quite revolting today and I've convinced myself I've brought cat fleas into the house....I've had a bath so hot it would take your skin off, all clothing is in the wash, I keep thinking I've been bitten. Bleurgh! 

On the plus side, Oscar has had his advocate recently...jeez. My life sometimes.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh yuck yuck yuck! I went to somewhere really quite revolting today and I've convinced myself I've brought cat fleas into the house....I've had a bath so hot it would take your skin off, all clothing is in the wash, I keep thinking I've been bitten. Bleurgh!
> 
> On the plus side, Oscar has had his advocate recently...jeez. My life sometimes.


Some spot on for you too, maybe?


----------



## TriTri

Soozi said:


> I'm speechless! And very angry! :Rage


Now my niece says:
Basically he lives in a house that he rents off some people and they were their cats originally now they have moved to New York so have told him that he needs to re home them as they want to sell the house hence why he has to move out.

My niece has offered to advertise the cats on all the local rehoming websites for her boss and says the cats have no medical conditions. Fingers crossed a new home is found within 6 weeks.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh yuck yuck yuck! I went to somewhere really quite revolting today and I've convinced myself I've brought cat fleas into the house....I've had a bath so hot it would take your skin off, all clothing is in the wash, I keep thinking I've been bitten. Bleurgh!
> 
> On the plus side, Oscar has had his advocate recently...jeez. My life sometimes.


At least Oscar will be immune!!

Wonder if quinine works for fleas in the same way it does for mosquitos?? Large G&T Mrs F????


----------



## ChaosCat

TriTri said:


> Now my niece says:
> Basically he lives in a house that he rents off some people and they were their cats originally now they have moved to New York so have told him that he needs to re home them as they want to sell the house hence why he has to move out.
> 
> My niece has offered to advertise the cats on all the local rehoming websites for her boss and says the cats have no medical conditions. Fingers crossed a new home is found within 6 weeks.


Then I take back my growl and direct it at the landlords. I can understand that he doesn't want to spend £1000 on cats he's been landed with.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

huckybuck said:


> At least Oscar will be immune!!
> 
> Wonder if quinine works for fleas in the same way it does for mosquitos?? Large G&T Mrs F????


Got to be worth a try  on call last night, so I'll do some research later.


----------



## SbanR

Happiness is..............




When the baby loves a new food you are offering
I opened a tin of MACs Kitten. He inhaled 35gm!


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Happiness is..............
> 
> When the baby loves a new food you are offering
> I opened a tin of MACs Kitten. He inhaled 35gm!


Yay good boy Oillie 
Just don't order in bulk as you know these cats can turn there little noses up when we do a bulk order


----------



## SbanR

ebonycat said:


> Yay good boy Oillie
> Just don't order in bulk as you know these cats can turn there little noses up when we do a bulk order


He's already done it to me. He initially ate the Wild Freedom but now being awkward. Hope its only a blip and he'll return to eating it again


----------



## Charity

Honestly, Bunty has ears like a bat and eyes like a hawk. Earlier on, she'd only been out in the garden about five minutes when she brings an elephant hawk moth caterpillar out of the shrubbery. How she does it I don't know. I think she must have been a tracker dog in a previous life. She's now very annoyed with me for taking it away from her.


----------



## huckybuck

EWWWWWWW


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Honestly, Bunty has ears like a bat and eyes like a hawk. Earlier on, she'd only been out in the garden about five minutes when she brings an elephant hawk moth caterpillar out of the shrubbery. How she does it I don't know. I think she must have been a tracker dog in a previous life. She's now very annoyed with me for taking it away from her.
> 
> View attachment 364718
> 
> 
> View attachment 364719


Misty does the same. She came in hiding something and when I asked, "what have you got?" she gave me a wicked look and went all Lord Of the Rings on me, "my preciousssses", and covered it with her paw. Ten minutes later she had her front leg as far as it would reach, under the gap at the bottom of the junk cupboard door, trying to fish it out. I went in and rescued a big fat grass hopper. She was so cross when I let him go!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Husband is playing relaxing kitty music for Oscar, who is resting on his poang chair in the sunroom...it's making me very very sleeeeeeeppyyyy....zzzzzzz *thunk*


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Honestly, Bunty has ears like a bat and eyes like a hawk. Earlier on, she'd only been out in the garden about five minutes when she brings an elephant hawk moth caterpillar out of the shrubbery. How she does it I don't know. I think she must have been a tracker dog in a previous life. She's now very annoyed with me for taking it away from her.
> 
> View attachment 364718
> 
> 
> View attachment 364719


Haha. Bunty is giving you her death stare. Be afraid Charity. Be very, very afraid!!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Summercat

@TriTri 
Could your niece suggest he asks the landlords for the money for the enclosure?


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Honestly, Bunty has ears like a bat and eyes like a hawk. Earlier on, she'd only been out in the garden about five minutes when she brings an elephant hawk moth caterpillar out of the shrubbery. How she does it I don't know. I think she must have been a tracker dog in a previous life. She's now very annoyed with me for taking it away from her.
> 
> View attachment 364718
> 
> 
> View attachment 364719


Oh Bunty what a face! You do make me laugh!

Your a clever girl seeking that caterpillar out! X


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Honestly, Bunty has ears like a bat and eyes like a hawk. Earlier on, she'd only been out in the garden about five minutes when she brings an elephant hawk moth caterpillar out of the shrubbery. How she does it I don't know. I think she must have been a tracker dog in a previous life. She's now very annoyed with me for taking it away from her.
> 
> View attachment 364718
> 
> 
> View attachment 364719


Clever Bunty!! She doesn't look too impressed with you!! taking away her entertainment for the evening!


----------



## Dumpling

Charity said:


> Honestly, Bunty has ears like a bat and eyes like a hawk. Earlier on, she'd only been out in the garden about five minutes when she brings an elephant hawk moth caterpillar out of the shrubbery. How she does it I don't know. I think she must have been a tracker dog in a previous life. She's now very annoyed with me for taking it away from her.
> 
> View attachment 364718
> 
> 
> View attachment 364719


Bunty does not look impressed with you taking her 'toy' away! I love elephant hawk moth caterpillars, I'm sad we never seem to get them here!

@TriTri everything crossed that they find a new home! It's so sad when cats get abandoned like that


----------



## Dumpling

We had our (hopefully!) last check up for Inca's operation last night and she had her staples out (she had had regular stitches which were removed at 10 days, but the it got infected and opened up so had to be stapled!).

That means she could finally have her jumper off, she's been wearing it almost a month now and she was so happy to have it off!










We's been to the vets 12 times (not just with Inca) since July with all the things that have been going on, and, much as I love our vets, I truly hope we don't have to see them again for a good long while!


----------



## Charity

Dumpling said:


> We had our (hopefully!) last check up for Inca's operation last night and she had her staples out (she had had regular stitches which were removed at 10 days, but the it got infected and opened up so had to be stapled!).
> 
> That means she could finally have her jumper off, she's been wearing it almost a month now and she was so happy to have it off!
> 
> View attachment 364829
> 
> 
> We's been to the vets 12 times (not just with Inca) since July with all the things that have been going on, and, much as I love our vets, I truly hope we don't have to see them again for a good long while!


Definitely no more vet visits. Hope Inca is well on the mend now. xx


----------



## Summercat

@Dumpling 
Inca is a gorgeous girl


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Husband has just read something on FB to me. The rspca are looking after a cat found dumped in a box by the side of the A27 in Brighton. All it said on the box was, “not wanted”. Female tabby, 1-2 years old, lactating, very hungry. It makes me so flipping angry. That poor little kit. I hope someone adopts her and she lives her life out in luxury.

Fur the love of all things humane, how? How can you dump a cat and write that on the box? I think maybe I’m going to channel my inner Doris Day (a great advocate for having cats and dogs “fixed”) and make it my new crusade. Oh I’m so angry! I know it happens all the time (we see it often enough even just on here) but hells bells.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Husband has just read something on FB to me. The rspca are looking after a cat found dumped in a box by the side of the A27 in Brighton. All it said on the box was, "not wanted". Female tabby, 1-2 years old, lactating, very hungry. It makes me so flipping angry. That poor little kit. I hope someone adopts her and she lives her life out in luxury.
> 
> Fur the love of all things humane, how? How can you dump a cat and write that on the box? I think maybe I'm going to channel my inner Doris Day (a great advocate for having cats and dogs "fixed") and make it my new crusade. Oh I'm so angry! I know it happens all the time (we see it often enough even just on here) but hells bells.


My first thought was the kittens. I wonder if the poor babies were drowned!! I hope not. I hope at least they were found good homes


----------



## ewelsh

Inca I am glad your jumper is off, now you can only make up for lost time. Xx



I wish I hadn’t read that story of that boxed cat :Banghead however I can’t help but think there must be some kind of feeling for the cat to put it in a box to be found! Or why not jump put the cat out somewhere!

Maybe that’s my brain willing the culprits to be better human beings!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sorry @ewelsh I will try not to post negative things - I just have had a FB rant (not least because someone I know has done the "just one litter" thing three time), maybe I should channel my rage there. Sorry if I've upset anyone.


----------



## huckybuck

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh never heard of them before...

PANTRY MOTHS 

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ChaosCat

huckybuck said:


> Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh never heard of them before...
> 
> PANTRY MOTHS
> 
> Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Hmmmm, they are lovely, had them a few years ago, took me ages to get rid of them.


----------



## Summercat

@huckybuck 
Had them in one flat, tend to get into cereal boxes etc.
Check any box with grains they could access before using.
Not as disturbing as flies or some other insects.


----------



## huckybuck

They came in in a bag of hen treat I think (corn and seeds) got into another bag of hen food (layers pellets) and even got a tasting for Cats Best Nature’s Gold Litter would you believe??? They don’t like Worlds Best Lavender though!!!

So far all in utility so fingers crossed not made it to actual pantry.


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sorry @ewelsh I will try not to post negative things - I just have had a FB rant (not least because someone I know has done the "just one litter" thing three time), maybe I should channel my rage there. Sorry if I've upset anyone.


Don't you worry, sadly cruel people is a fact of life.

Xx


----------



## huckybuck

Just called Fetch where I bought the feed from to make a complaint. They want photographic evidence. 

Have you any idea how difficult it is to photograph teeny tiny grey moths in a bag of grey hen food pellets, that will do anything not to come out in the light? Ridiculous!!! Aside from the fact I’d triple bagged everything so as to contain the things!


----------



## Summercat

Hope they don't make it to the pantry @huckybuck


----------



## huckybuck

I bet if I'd had everything boxed and sealed like @LJC675 I wouldn't be in this mess!!!


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> Just called Fetch where I bought the feed from to make a complaint. They want photographic evidence.
> 
> Have you any idea how difficult it is to photograph teeny tiny grey moths in a bag of grey hen food pellets, that will do anything not to come out in the light? Ridiculous!!! Aside from the fact I'd triple bagged everything so as to contain the things!


Instead of photographic evidence, can you not SEND THE EVIDENCE???:Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> Instead of photographic evidence, can you not SEND THE EVIDENCE???:Hilarious


Hahaha great idea!!!!!!


----------



## ewelsh

Honestly how ridiculous! I too would post back and say your bending over backwards trying to help, then claim postage! X


----------



## Summercat

@ewelsh 
I got a chuckle from the auto correct in your above message


----------



## Charity

Summercat said:


> @ewelsh
> I got a chuckle from the auto correct in your above message


Me too


----------



## ewelsh

ewelsh said:


> Honestly how ridiculous! I too would post back and say your bedding over backwards trying to help, then claim postage! X





Charity said:


> Me too




Bending!  I shall edit


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Bending!  I shall edit


Nooooo! :Jawdrop You've spoilt your reply now:Hungover:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Wow! A young fox out at this time of the morning - is this usual? Looked like this years litter, making a dash from the bin lorry


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I gave my first bit of cat advice this morning in [email protected] (thanks to all the great things I've learnt on PF).


----------



## Soozi

I always thought I knew enough about cats until I joined PF I soon realised I didn’t know much at all! Lol! xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Soozi said:


> I always thought I knew enough about cats until I joined PF I soon realised I didn't know much at all! Lol! xxx


I thought I new quite a lot too!! Until I joined here! must be doing something right because all my cats have lived to reach 20 or 22 years old!!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

There is always more to learn!

I was outside weeding the front garden just now; Bagpuss came out and was milling around the close - I will let him do this if I'm out there as he stays in sight.

Unfortunately it started to rain. He ran back inside like someone had stuck a firework up his bottom. I was like 'lol Bagpuss', but as the rain got heavier I was forced to abandon the weeding and come back inside myself.

Now Bagpuss is b***hing at me because he can't go outside. 

It's not my fault it's raining, you little hound! :Bored


----------



## Soozi

You can’t ever underestimate a cat! Their understanding of us Humans amazes me! lol


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I have a new role at work. It would be wrong to suggest that an influencing factor is that Oscar won’t be disturbed by me being called out in the night, as there’s no on calls with this role. Ahem.


----------



## SbanR

Are you moving more into an organising role Mrs F?


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> I have a new role at work. It would be wrong to suggest that an influencing factor is that Oscar won't be disturbed by me being called out in the night, as there's no on calls with this role. Ahem.


Now you really do deserve a badge for the quickest best trained slave ever!


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> I have a new role at work. It would be wrong to suggest that an influencing factor is that Oscar won't be disturbed by me being called out in the night, as there's no on calls with this role. Ahem.


I'm with @ewelsh on this. You've definitely been 'got'. Cats Rule :Hilarious
BTW, congrats if it's a promotion


----------



## Matrod

Ceiling Kitty said:


> There is always more to learn!
> 
> I was outside weeding the front garden just now; Bagpuss came out and was milling around the close - I will let him do this if I'm out there as he stays in sight.
> 
> Unfortunately it started to rain. He ran back inside like someone had stuck a firework up his bottom. I was like 'lol Bagpuss', but as the rain got heavier I was forced to abandon the weeding and come back inside myself.
> 
> Now Bagpuss is b***hing at me because he can't go outside.
> 
> It's not my fault it's raining, you little hound! :Bored


Course it is, you should have followed him round with an umbrella.

Tilda used to give me the death stare if it was raining & she couldn't go out.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Not a promotion, no, just a side step. Same grade and everything but instead of being in the community I will be in the antenatal clinic. So no on calls, no weekends, no working Christmas (I’ve worked 14 of the last 15 festive seasons)...and Oscar won’t be disturbed. He hates it when I’m called up  it will be strange as I’ve only ever been community but I can’t go on as I am. I’m pleased, a lot of people went for it and I’m delighted to have been chosen. Oscar says he’s very pleased I will be in my bed all night too, just in case he needs me.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm pleased, a lot of people went for it and I'm delighted to have been chosen. Oscar says he's very pleased I will be in my bed all might too, just in case he needs me.


Well they obviously picked the best of the bunch didn't they? Well done:Joyful


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Not a promotion, no, just a side step. Same grade and everything but instead of being in the community I will be in the antenatal clinic. So no on calls, no weekends, no working Christmas (I've worked 14 of the last 15 festive seasons)...and Oscar won't be disturbed. He hates it when I'm called up  it will be strange as I've only ever been community but I can't go on as I am. I'm pleased, a lot of people went for it and I'm delighted to have been chosen. Oscar says he's very pleased I will be in my bed all might too, just in case he needs me.


Congratulations. You realise it was Oscar's reference which clinched it


----------



## Charity

They say there's nowt so queer as cats but there's definitely nowt so queer as my cat. I let them both out first thing this morning and it was just spitting with rain. As it increased to a heavy drizzle, Bunty sat under the cat tower like she usually does which is literally yards from our back door. I called her as the rain started to get heavier but she stayed put. Its now pouring and is in for the rest of the day. I was going to go out and try and get her in but then I got an urgent e-mail from my distraught friend who's cat hasn't come home overnight so I was replying to that and, by the time I went out, she had completely disappeared. I've checked every room in the house in case she came in but she's no where which means she's gone off into a neighbouring garden to shelter. I never understand that girl. Why would you want to do that when indoors, only yards away, are your warm, dry, cosy beds? I know that she won't be back until the rain stops, which is supposed to be mid evening. Honestly, it beats me.  :Banghead


----------



## Minuscule

Nothing to do with the previous discussions but I feel really depressed these days. It's been 3 weekends in a row where I just don't know what to do with myself and my anxiety levels are high.
I have the week off and have nothing planned apart from the vet visit which is adding stress.
I don't even feel like getting out of bed despite Ren's attempts to make me move. I have watched 4 films this weekend, cleaned this place and I'll probably go food shopping but that's it. Every weekend is exactly the same.
I also feel like I'm between two lives so I am nowhere really. I am not living but just waiting. The thing is I am sure it won't change even when I am in a more stable environnement (which feels like it won't happen for ages), I always ended up feeling more or less like that.


----------



## huckybuck

Minuscule said:


> Nothing to do with the previous discussions but I feel really depressed these days. It's been 3 weekends in a row where I just don't know what to do with myself and my anxiety levels are high.
> I have the week off and have nothing planned apart from the vet visit which is adding stress.
> I don't even feel like getting out of bed despite Ren's attempts to make me move. I have watched 4 films this weekend, cleaned this place and I'll probably go food shopping but that's it. Every weekend is exactly the same.
> I also feel like I'm between two lives so I am nowhere really. I am not living but just waiting. The thing is I am sure it won't change even when I am in a more stable environnement (which feels like it won't happen for ages), I always ended up feeling more or less like that.


So sad you are feeling like this - it's not helping as the weather is awful today. 
Could you challenge yourself to do something you have never done before? 
Perhaps try a recipe you like the sound of but have never made - or teach yourself to knit or crochet - or paint a picture? Anything that will take your brain elsewhere for a little while and will hopefully give you a sense of achievement at the end?


----------



## Charity

I'm sorry you're feeling so low @Minuscule. It is a miserable day if you're feeling under par and a Bank Holiday to boot. You have to make yourself get out of bed etc., don't give in to the depression or it wins. Try and do something you enjoy, even if its only for an hour.

Don't know if this will help you any but hope it will

https://www.anxietyuk.org.uk/


----------



## ewelsh

Hello @Minuscule

I guess it's all caught up with you!

I agree with @huckybuck and @Charity as hard as it is, you have to try and do something. Drawing is good with some music on in the background very relaxing.

I am not a medical expert, but I would speak with your GP, talk to them about all you have gone through and are going through, you may have situational depression or clinical depression, big difference in both, you may just need a little friend support to help you through this period, for it is just a period after being so strong x

As I tend to spend 70% of the year alone, I have no friends or family near me, I am sure I could easily fall into the trap of can't be bothered, what's the point and generally feeling low. ( I'm not saying this is how you are feeling ) Instead I keep my days so full, walking the dogs, gardening, hobbies, I visit OAP's as a companion for a few hours a week, church activities, and now I am enrolling with Silverline to be a telephone friend to an OAP where I ring once a week for an hour and we just chat. These simple things fill a day.

How about seeing whats going on with your local college there may be a fun course to do, wood work, crafts, languages, here you will meet new people too.

What ever you do, keep talking here, we will all listen. X


----------



## Minuscule

Thank you all for the sweet messages.

I don't particularly like the house I'm renting, especially the kitchen... I cook as little as I have to here. 
I am not sure what I like to do, that's the thing. It is very sad. I used to love music and photography, but now I don't even feel like spending time on this.
I also don't have a computer anymore, I could be playing games all afternoon and that would be nice but I don't have that. So I am very bored and I can't be bothered planning to do something 
I am also far from my family and i don't have many friends so I feel lonely (fortunately I have Ren's company). I haven't left my house since I came back from work on Friday and every weekend is like this. I can spend so much time without seeing other human beings although I know it's not good for my mind..
At least I got out of bed and dressed. I will go shopping soon, that will fill an hour or so and then I'll probably be waiting for bedtime. 
I know I am my worst enemy in this and all you say is true. But I still don't find the motivation to do anything and it doesn't end well.

I will try to call the GP on Tuesday but I have little hope to get an appointment (haven't used them yet but apparently my new GP surgery is really bad with appointments and it's impossible to get something unless it's 3 weeks away - I can try though).


----------



## Charity

I think even if you can't get an appointment immediately with your doctor, almost impossible nowadays, make one anyway, you could always cancel it later if need be. You could speak to someone on that website link I gave you. At least its someone to offload to when you feel low. I've found I'm better at talking to strangers about things like this than friends. Have you rung your family for a chat this weekend which might help?


----------



## Minuscule

Yes you are right, I have nothing to lose. I will make an appointment on Tuesday, thank you.

My family was at a wedding (that in itself is quite depressing as they were all together). But I may try to ring my mum later if she's around. The issue when I feel like that is that I tend to avoid talking to them...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Minuscule I'm sorry you're feeling like this. I obviously don't know where you live but can you google whether there is a Time to Talk service near to you? If there is (or something similar), you can self-refer to them, you don't need to go through your GP at all. It's a great service, a lot of my ladies have used it and say it's really helped them. It might not be "enough" for you, depending on the kind/severity of depression you have - but they can assess that too and start you on your way to getting some help. I hope you can find the strength to get out of the door, walking/running is proven to help with mental health - but I am well aware that actually getting out the door can be the hardest thing.


----------



## Minuscule

Yes, getting out of the door is nearly impossible. I am really bad at pushing myself and do things.
I will have a look at this service you talk about, I have never heard of it. I had counselling sessions through Mind a few months ago, I was in a very different situation and it helped but I was very busy sorting problems out. I have more stuff to sort out now but as I have a few months, I am being lazy, depressed and anxious about it instead of acting (a bit tired of constantly having to sort things out as well I suppose).
I put some music on, doing my shopping list but then I ended up on my work emails... Ren has made me laugh though, I bought him one of these valerian mouses on Zooplus, the really stinky ones (it's awful but fortunately it started to fade away already) and he loves it! He gets crazy moments with it, sending it in the air and carrying it everywhere (even on my bed :Yuck).
I am prone to migraines and I feel one is coming...


----------



## SbanR

I'm sorry you're feeling so low Minuscule. This grey wet day doesn't help either. But if the rain does stop, or slow to a light drizzle, do try and make the effort to go for a short walk. It really will help to lift your mood.


----------



## Soozi

Hun it does sound like you have severe depression/anxiety and as much as we might suggest things to help I’m not sure you will be able to act on the advice. Please phone the Doctor and ask for an urgent appointment. You might need medication to kick start you off and maybe counseling. Please don’t allow this to take over your life. There is help so start with the Doc. Feeling isolated and alone and thinking what’s the point of anything is not the place to be. Just want to say don’t let this condition carry on the way it is there is help out there. 
Sending hugs. xxx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Sorry things feel so hard right now  you laughed, got dressed and played some music, reached out here. Considering how crap things are those to me are big achievements! Music and photography is there waiting, maybe now its just time to take care until you can get back to do doing the things you love. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Minuscule

Thank you for the lovely words :Kiss

The supermarket was not the best place to go today, and everyone was rushing, I just wanted to finish and go... the weather is awful, it doesn't help.
I am very much looking forward to moving somewhere more stable and be able to properly look for longer term help. I don't think my doctor will refer me to counselling as it was already denied last year when I tried but I can try again. I got some sessions through Mind but I might need something else.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Even if the GP will give you medication (if that's something you're interested in and many won't dispense anti-depressants without counselling too), they do take a little while to start to work and sometimes the first you try isn't the right one, hence the self-referral process to counselling services in many areas now. Many GPs are a little bit lost when it comes to mental health issues, as every area has such variation in the services they offer. The best way to address if you are clinical depression, rather than having a reactive depression, is to do a combination of meds and counselling. It's great that you were able to get out of the house and cope with shopping, even if it was vile being there. I wish I could do something to help, I'm a pretty decent ear if you need one. I really do hope things improve for you.


----------



## Minuscule

Thank you @Mrs Funkin thats very sweet.
To be honest I would like to stay away from medication. I know how addicted to medication I can become (mentally), so I'd prefer not starting or I don't think I'll manage to be without. Something I would really like to try though is hypnosis. I also suffer from phobias and I think this could help me.


----------



## Minuscule

Ren has been very distant since his ultrasound scan but earlier, I asked him to sleep next to me tonight because I need him close to me . He must have listened because he just came in the bedroom and laid down on the bed :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Does anyone else love reading the behaviour threads? I feel like I learn so much from them and am storing information away just in case. I love that people take the time to reply in such detail too.


----------



## SbanR

Aarrrrrggghhhh!!! I've been trying to do a phone order on ZP since yesterday but the system's still down:Rage. Must be due to everyone else placing orders for MACs:Muted


----------



## Charity

Yesterday OH and I visited the remains of a Roman villa from around 305 AD which was discovered about 20 miles from where we live back in the 1960's. Its only a small site, pretty much unknown and I last went there in the '70s. It now has a museum and I had to smile when I saw cats mentioned a few times. Saw a few cat bones and pictures of cats living in Roman homes. If you want to know where your cat's ancestors came from and how long ago, here you are.


----------



## Summercat

Interesting @Charity


----------



## ewelsh

Well well well!

Interesting thanks @Charity x


----------



## Paddypaws

Sigh. Gourmet Gold Terrine has been reformulated and is now more like the pate version, only apparently inedible.


----------



## Soozi

Paddypaws said:


> Sigh. Gourmet Gold Terrine has been reformulated and is now more like the pate version, only apparently inedible.


Liddy will only eat gourmet gold and even that can be a struggle! Try a tin of the soufflé hun! See if that's goes down ok.


----------



## Paddypaws

Soozi said:


> Liddy will only eat gourmet gold and even that can be a struggle! Try a tin of the soufflé hun! See if that's goes down ok.


You know none of them touched the souffle when I tried it. The terrine was one of the few foods that Millie eats reliably and doesn't give her poopy pants


----------



## huckybuck

Oh my goodness - anyone watching CBB???


----------



## Matrod

huckybuck said:


> Oh my goodness - anyone watching CBB???


Me  caught up on last nights episode earlier, shocking behaviour from Roxy.


----------



## huckybuck

Matrod said:


> Me  caught up on last nights episode earlier, shocking behaviour from Roxy.


I cannot believe what she did - she is toxic. 
Poor Ryan and I can't wait to see what happens now...


----------



## Matrod

huckybuck said:


> I cannot believe what she did - she is toxic.
> Poor Ryan and I can't wait to see what happens now...


She's is truly frightening, I think she should have been removed for making up such accusations or at least the housemates should be shown the clip so they can make their own minds up.


----------



## ewelsh

I don’t watch CBB never have, I don’t know why! But I Love strictly come dancing and I’m a celebrity get me out of here 


What did this Roxy do?


----------



## Soozi

I could talk about CBB all day! It’s jaw-dropping at the mo! How disrespectful and insulting to people who have really suffered violent abuse!!! Anyway she will lose her fee of 750k yay!


----------



## Charity

I'm siitting in my armchair looking out of the front window at various aeroplanes passing us on their way to the Bournemouth Air Show and we can watch the Show live on our TV so who wants to go to a very crowded, very noisy beach.


----------



## Summercat

I don't watch CBB but saw the aftermath in the paper, I bet she is feeling foolish losing 75,000.:Hilarious

@ewelsh from what I can tell reading, a man nudged her and she claimed abuse. Now she is in a Spa spending money, playing poor me and the the guy is quite upset.


----------



## Matrod

Charity said:


> I'm siitting in my armchair looking out of the front window at various aeroplanes passing us on their way to the Bournemouth Air Show and we can watch the Show live on our TV so who wants to go to a very crowded, very noisy beach.


I've been in the garden watching them bimble by, the red arrows came in right over the garden earlier which was great. I'm going to the night air tonight to watch the sparkly planes, hopefully it'll be a little quieter by then.


----------



## Charity

Matrod said:


> I've been in the garden watching them bimble by, the red arrows came in right over the garden earlier which was great. I'm going to the night air tonight to watch the sparkly planes, hopefully it'll be a little quieter by then.


We saw the Red Arrows yesterday when we were out, I don't like them going right over the house...too noisy and too scary for me.


----------



## Matrod

Charity said:


> We saw the Red Arrows yesterday when we were out, I don't like them going right over the house...too noisy and too scary for me.


I love the fast & noisy stuff, the air show has been lacking in that this year. You'll be glad to hear the Reds have gone up north now & won't be back


----------



## Charity

Matrod said:


> I love the fast & noisy stuff, the air show has been lacking in that this year. You'll be glad to hear the Reds have gone up north now & won't be back


Relaxing Sunday for me then


----------



## Soozi

ewelsh said:


> I don't watch CBB never have, I don't know why! But I Love strictly come dancing and I'm a celebrity get me out of here
> 
> What did this Roxy do?


Sorry Hun! You will see like millions of viewers that Ryan was playing! I'm not even sure that his hand even connected! They've all been sparring everyday in the garden. Even if you don't watch the show take a look at what really happened. She claimed after that he had punched her as you would a punch bag and it was a violent assault.


----------



## Trixie1

I caught up with CBB last night, yes, I agree with others he was only play fighting, nothing more, If she accused him of abuse somewhere else other than the BB house, things could have been a lot different for Ryan, think she may have left the house now, not sure what happened, will find out tonight!!


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> We saw the Red Arrows yesterday when we were out, I don't like them going right over the house...too noisy and too scary for me.


Red Arrows are amazing!! But to noisy for me too!!


----------



## huckybuck

Soozi said:


> Sorry Hun! You will see like millions of viewers that Ryan was playing! I'm not even sure that his hand even connected! They've all been sparring everyday in the garden. Even if you don't watch the show take a look at what really happened. She claimed after that he had punched her as you would a punch bag and it was a violent assault.


She laughed it off to begin with. Even if it had hurt a bit which it didn't look like - any normal person would have said OW that hurt - don't do that again and left it at that - anyone could see he was just messing about. Apparently she's done similar before.
Her reaction (using Ryan's character name) was one of attention seeking drama queen. Then asking to be called to the diary room. Then tears.... all for the cameras. 
Later saying how she didn't feel safe sleeping under the same roof....and that he should be removed from the house..what a way to get rid of an opponent..
How she exaggerated and embellished the telling of what happened to the other housemates to portray Ryan as violent, didn't just help her in her victim role but felt like emotional bullying by her trying to gather a mob.

I really hope the others realise what she tried to do.


----------



## Soozi

huckybuck said:


> She laughed it off to begin with. Even if it had hurt a bit which it didn't look like - any normal person would have said OW that hurt - don't do that again and left it at that - anyone could see he was just messing about. Apparently she's done similar before.
> Her reaction (using Ryan's character name) was one of attention seeking drama queen. Then asking to be called to the diary room. Then tears.... all for the cameras.
> Later saying how she didn't feel safe sleeping under the same roof....and that he should be removed from the house..what a way to get rid of an opponent..
> How she exaggerated and embellished the telling of what happened to the other housemates to portray Ryan as violent, didn't just help her in her victim role but felt like emotional bullying by her trying to gather a mob.
> 
> I really hope the others realise what she tried to do.


I loved the tweet today where a poster said well done Nick telling her to tell the truth! "Good old nick bringing down the banks and the bitches!"


----------



## ewelsh

Thank you for info on CBB I don’t watch or know any of these people but it all looks like harmless play to me.

Poor man to be accused of that. The poor girl must have issues.




As for the Red Arrows and all the other noisy aircraft especially the Lancaster bomber,they practice over our area weekly! It’s very loud. One pilot knew he had come down too low once as all my dogs and cats all scattered to different parts of the garden for cover so he came back around again and used the plane to wave it’s wings, which I took as an apology 
Please enjoy everyone and I will enjoy the peace and quiet


----------



## Summercat

@Soozi 
Thanks for the video! She seemed to take it as play. I think she probably thought after the fact to use her acting talents to try to get him removed.
If she was really hurt she would not have reacted like that initially.


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Thank you for info on CBB I don't watch or know any of these people but it all looks like harmless play to me.
> 
> Poor man to be accused of that. The poor girl must have issues.
> 
> As for the Red Arrows and all the other noisy aircraft especially the Lancaster bomber,they practice over our area weekly! It's very loud. One pilot knew he had come down too low once as all my dogs and cats all scattered to different parts of the garden for cover so he came back around again and used the plane to wave it's wings, which I took as an apology
> Please enjoy everyone and I will enjoy the peace and quiet


Glad I don't live where you are, I'd soon be in the loony bin. A very large military aircraft flying low was what started my fear of them a few years ago, Just had four jets go over our house a few minutes ago. :Woot @Matrod is probably on the beach by now.


----------



## Vanessa131

M


ewelsh said:


> Thank you for info on CBB I don't watch or know any of these people but it all looks like harmless play to me.
> 
> Poor man to be accused of that. The poor girl must have issues.
> 
> As for the Red Arrows and all the other noisy aircraft especially the Lancaster bomber,they practice over our area weekly! It's very loud. One pilot knew he had come down too low once as all my dogs and cats all scattered to different parts of the garden for cover so he came back around again and used the plane to wave it's wings, which I took as an apology
> Please enjoy everyone and I will enjoy the peace and quiet


It's a pain isn't it, I dread air shows and flyovers as it means weeks of noise!


----------



## huckybuck

Oh wow B.B.

I am so angry.

She’s telling B.B. producers that he’s lying and manipulating??? I don’t swear very often but WTF???

Grrr seeing Ryan in bits and now the producers are saying “well he’s still in the house” they should never have given him a warning. And they should not have let him suffer for 24 hours. It’s wrong. He deserves an apology from B.B.


----------



## Trixie1

She’s got big issues!! Poor Ryan, could have ruined him if it wasn’t all on camera!!! Your right, he should have never received the warning! Big mistake by B.B.!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Never thought I’d respect Nick Leeson but good for him - told her she should tell the truth. And if what she’s saying were true the police would be investigating...now she is panicking. 

Ryan is def the bigger person even apologising (he doesn’t need to) 

Grrrrr even her debating on who should be evicted got me annoyed FFS it’s not about YOU!!!


----------



## Trixie1

Not sure if she even knows what the truth is!! She’s believing her own lies!! She’s gone now, good!! Said “she wanted to be around normal people again‘ she’s the most abnormal person in there!! She’s got big issues!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We had a big fireworks display tonight and I was stuck not at home, in charge of barbecue food for 300 people (!!)...I dispatched husband to go and feed the furry boy and make sure he wasn’t bothered by the fireworks. Apparently not. Brave Oscar


----------



## Soozi

huckybuck said:


> Oh wow B.B.
> 
> I am so angry.
> 
> She's telling B.B. producers that he's lying and manipulating??? I don't swear very often but WTF???
> 
> Grrr seeing Ryan in bits and now the producers are saying "well he's still in the house" they should never have given him a warning. And they should not have let him suffer for 24 hours. It's wrong. He deserves an apology from B.B.


It was painful to watch Ryan in the diary room last night! My heart went out to him. They really need to show the footage to the other house mates now. Serious accusations have been made and the wrongs need to be put right.


----------



## Dumpling

Not a cat, but I love this photo of my little chicken, Flea! She's such a sweetie (looking a bit a scruff because she's moulting though!) :Chicken









Percy's rose is flowering away now, it's so bright and vibrant, just like him.


----------



## Matrod

ewelsh said:


> Thank you for info on CBB I don't watch or know any of these people but it all looks like harmless play to me.
> 
> Poor man to be accused of that. The poor girl must have issues.
> 
> As for the Red Arrows and all the other noisy aircraft especially the Lancaster bomber,they practice over our area weekly! It's very loud. One pilot knew he had come down too low once as all my dogs and cats all scattered to different parts of the garden for cover so he came back around again and used the plane to wave it's wings, which I took as an apology
> Please enjoy everyone and I will enjoy the peace and quiet


When I lived in Wales we used to get the fighter jets & bombers practising around the area, we lived halfway up a big hill & they'd often sneak over the top of a brow & make you jump, I loved it! I was out walking the dogs one day & a hurricane came over so low I could see the pilot & he gave me a wave :Cat


Charity said:


> Glad I don't live where you are, I'd soon be in the loony bin. A very large military aircraft flying low was what started my fear of them a few years ago, Just had four jets go over our house a few minutes ago. :Woot @Matrod is probably on the beach by now.


I was  it was packed! I really love the night air, the sparkly planes look so pretty.


----------



## Charity

Matrod said:


> When I lived in Wales we used to get the fighter jets & bombers practising around the area, we lived halfway up a big hill & they'd often sneak over the top of a brow & make you jump, I loved it! I was out walking the dogs one day & a hurricane came over so low I could see the pilot & he gave me a wave :Cat
> 
> I was  it was packed! I really love the night air, the sparkly planes look so pretty.


Its over.....yay! At least the flying part. Had a few loud ones this afternoon. Now I can relax


----------



## Matrod

huckybuck said:


> Never thought I'd respect Nick Leeson but good for him - told her she should tell the truth. And if what she's saying were true the police would be investigating...now she is panicking.
> 
> Ryan is def the bigger person even apologising (he doesn't need to)
> 
> Grrrrr even her debating on who should be evicted got me annoyed FFS it's not about YOU!!!


That bit in the diary room got me in such a rage :Rage I loved in when Hardeep told her around the table to stop making it all about her. In last nights episode when the housemates started turning on her & she heard the chanting you could see the realisation of what her lies had achieved dawn on her. I'm so glad she's gone, what a hideous person.


----------



## Matrod

Dumpling said:


> Not a cat, but I love this photo of my little chicken, Flea! She's such a sweetie (looking a bit a scruff because she's moulting though!) :Chicken
> View attachment 366814
> 
> 
> Percy's rose is flowering away now, it's so bright and vibrant, just like him.
> View attachment 366815


Percy's rose looks lovely :Happy it'll be even more spectacular when it's open I bet.


----------



## Soozi

Matrod said:


> That bit in the diary room got me in such a rage :Rage I loved in when Hardeep told her around the table to stop making it all about her. In last nights episode when the housemates started turning on her & she heard the chanting you could see the realisation of what her lies had achieved dawn on her. I'm so glad she's gone, what a hideous person.


I would have preferred she got evicted she would then have to have faced the public and been interviewed by Emma! But as soon as sally had her say she changed her mind and thought she'd take the easy option. unch Arghhh!


----------



## Matrod

Soozi said:


> I would have preferred she got evicted she would then have to have faced the public and been interviewed by Emma! But as soon as sally had her say she changed her mind and thought she'd take the easy option. unch Arghhh!


I think once she heard that chanting there was no chance she was going to face the public :Rage


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

Completely off topic but...

Very excited to announce that one month on Tinker Bell has finally had a go in her house


----------



## Dumpling

Matrod said:


> Percy's rose looks lovely :Happy it'll be even more spectacular when it's open I bet.


Yes, it's got lovely big flowers when it opens, sadly all the others got a bit mangled when it rained recently, but it has loads of new buds coming 


Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> Completely off topic but...
> 
> Very excited to announce that one month on Tinker Bell has finally had a go in her house
> 
> View attachment 366817


That's fab! What a lovely house, I would love something like this for Athena! :Cat


----------



## Soozi

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> Completely off topic but...
> 
> Very excited to announce that one month on Tinker Bell has finally had a go in her house
> 
> View attachment 366817


What a fab house! xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Dumpling said:


> Not a cat, but I love this photo of my little chicken, Flea! She's such a sweetie (looking a bit a scruff because she's moulting though!) :Chicken
> View attachment 366814
> 
> 
> Beautiful rose for Percy
> 
> Percy's rose is flowering away now, it's so bright and vibrant, just like him.
> View attachment 366815


----------



## SbanR

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> Completely off topic but...
> 
> Very excited to announce that one month on Tinker Bell has finally had a go in her house
> 
> View attachment 366817


Did you have to do much assembly on this house and were the plans "technical"??


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

SbanR said:


> Did you have to do much assembly on this house and were the plans "technical"??


I'm afraid I didn't assemble it, the OH did it one morning while I was still asleep! He says it took him about an hour and it wasn't that difficult.


----------



## SbanR

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> I'm afraid I didn't assemble it, the OH did it one morning while I was still asleep! He says it took him about an hour and it wasn't that difficult.


For your OH an hour, me........


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Pixie_Tinker_Bell that is super cute  I thinkTinker Bell is a woman after Oscar's heart...look at things for weeks before you decide they might not be dangerous!

Just going to have a google...I think the furry boy needs some more Crimbo pressies ordering!


----------



## Jaf

I just nearly ate a mushroom (I thought it was chicken). I chewed it once and nearly threw up. Do you think I have food phobia?!?


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

Jaf said:


> I just nearly ate a mushroom (I thought it was chicken). I chewed it once and nearly threw up. Do you think I have food phobia?!?


Haha! I think you maybe just don't like mushrooms


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’ll eat your shroom allowance. Not the pre-chewed ones, obv


----------



## Jaf

I read once that Eskimo women pre-chew their men’s food. Yucky.

Would you like my Brussels too? I’m soo kind.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh, yes, I love a brussels sprout  They were very disappointing the year before as it wasn't cold enough weather to grow a nice sprout. You really are very generous with your cast-off vegetables. 

As for Eskimo ladies...errr *vom*


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Pixie_Tinker_Bell that is super cute  I thinkTinker Bell is a woman after Oscar's heart...look at things for weeks before you decide they might not be dangerous!
> Just going to have a google...I think the furry boy needs some more Crimbo pressies ordering!


You're spoiling that boy Mrs F

Good for you .He deserves it


----------



## ewelsh

This thread is so funny when reading a few pages back to catch up, how on earth do we go from CBB, chickens, roses, mushrooms, Eskimo and vomit 

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> Completely off topic but...
> 
> Very excited to announce that one month on Tinker Bell has finally had a go in her house
> 
> View attachment 366817


That is very smart, lucky Tinker Bell.


----------



## Charity

Stop what you're doing for a melting moment


----------



## Soozi

Charity said:


> Stop what you're doing for a melting moment


How absolutely gorgeous!!!! ❤


----------



## LJC675

Charity said:


> Stop what you're doing for a melting moment


That is so gorgeous, looks like he (or she's) got slippy hands and no matter how hard he tries to grab his feet they slip out again. so cute xxxx


----------



## Dumpling

Charity said:


> Stop what you're doing for a melting moment


That is so cute!


----------



## ewelsh

Well @Charity I stopped and watched....and watched again....and again!

Simply beautiful x


----------



## Charity

Looks like a baby Libby or Liddy


----------



## Trixie1

This is just to cute, can't stop watching either!! Suppose I'll have to at some point! But just one more time!


----------



## Charity

My friend took her elderly cat to the vets today for a check up. She said a woman came in with her six year old cat and wanted them to take him as she was going home abroad and wanted him rehomed. She complained he had fleas and she had had to pay £43 for antibiotics which hadn't done any good. The receptionist explained they were a vets and couldn't take the cat. She also told her antibiotics were no good for fleas (what vet gives antibiotics ???). The woman then asked how much it would be to put him to sleep. The receptionist explained to her that she needed to contact local cat rescues and gave her the names and telephone numbers of a few. The woman showed no emotion for the cat, she just wanted rid. My friend was livid. I just hope the woman goes to the rescues given and finds somewhere otherwise I dread to think where the poor boy will end up. What is wrong with people.


----------



## Summercat

@Charity 
Poor cat


----------



## Soozi

Charity said:


> Looks like a baby Libby or Liddy


I did think that too! I hope Liddy and Libby did look like that as small kittens! ❤


----------



## Soozi

Summercat said:


> @Charity
> Poor cat


It's truly unbelievable! :Rage


----------



## Dumpling

Charity said:


> My friend took her elderly cat to the vets today for a check up. She said a woman came in with her six year old cat and wanted them to take him as she was going home abroad and wanted him rehomed. She complained he had fleas and she had had to pay £43 for antibiotics which hadn't done any good. The receptionist explained they were a vets and couldn't take the cat. She also told her antibiotics were no good for fleas (what vet gives antibiotics ???). The woman then asked how much it would be to put him to sleep. The receptionist explained to her that she needed to contact local cat rescues and gave her the names and telephone numbers of a few. The woman showed no emotion for the cat, she just wanted rid. My friend was livid. I just hope the woman goes to the rescues given and finds somewhere otherwise I dread to think where the poor boy will end up. What is wrong with people.


That's so awful, some people are just heartless


----------



## LJC675

I'm often quite amused by how confident cats can be, for example if K or S are asleep, they may choose anywhere to do it, now I'm sure they must be able to hear us walking past / over them etc, but they literally don't bat an eyelid. Just come down the stairs over a sleeping Suter, not a movement, so went up and down again, we've got really creaky stairs, she doesn't care:






I admit not the most exciting video in the world, but I always find it quite funny what they ignore when they have decided that they're asleep.


----------



## Charity

I don't think cats are very often completely fast asleep, there's a bit of them which is on alert. They know its you nearby, if it was a stranger they would be up and awake. Once in a while they are really zonked out and you can lift their heads and they just fall back again and don't wake but that doesn't happen very often to mine.


----------



## Jaf

.


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> I don't think cats are very often completely fast asleep, there's a bit of them which is on alert. They know its you nearby, if it was a stranger they would be up and awake. Once in a while they are really zonked out and you can lift their heads and they just fall back again and don't wake but that doesn't happen very often to mine.


This is so true, Libby could appear fast asleep, but if I walk near the dreamies cupboard she's up right by my side in a nanosecond


----------



## Cully

I've seen some really good greeting cards on PF both for and from cats .Where do you get them from as I can never find anything really decent, and I'm just not clever enough to design my own.
I've got a few but I'm sure they must get boring when they appear time after time!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh my gosh. I've never seen this before, "Oh just stop crying...lallaalalalaaa"  Cuteness overload.


----------



## Charity

Would you believe it. Bunty's stayed out until early evening all this week. Today, because I've got friends coming this afternoon, she's come indoors. That is not good. If she has to go and hide and can hear us talking, she will go into neurotic mode for the next 24 hours. I have a dastardly plan, therefore, to sneak them in through the back gate and we will sit in the garden. Its a bit windy but quite warm so it will be tea on the terrace. Good job they are confirmed cat people like me.


----------



## ewelsh

Trust Bunty :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Summercat

@Cully 
I picked up this one when last in the UK in a bookshop and used it for OH's birthday recently. It looks a little bit like our cat.
I found some others I am saving also in bookshops, I usually buy them single.


----------



## Soozi

Oh my gosh. I've never seen this before, "Oh just stop crying...lallaalalalaaa"  Cuteness overload.[/QUOTE]


Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh my gosh. I've never seen this before, "Oh just stop crying...lallaalalalaaa"  Cuteness overload.


Lol! There's this one too hun!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

How can you not love those kitty winkles? Just look at their l'il faces. Thanks @Soozi


----------



## AmsMam

Ams went for her booster yesterday. Vet checks her over, says she has lovely teeth.

OH: Must be the biscuits.
Me: !

I'm still not sure if he was winding me up.


----------



## SbanR

Ollie has been trying to nibble on these 2 ferns. Are they poisonous?


----------



## Soozi

SbanR said:


> Ollie has been trying to nibble on these 2 ferns. Are they poisonous?
> 
> View attachment 367521
> View attachment 367522
> View attachment 367523


Do you know the name of them? Google says most true ferns are not toxic to cats! I'd still try and discourage her to nibble tho. Could you plant some cat grass or cat mint?


----------



## Charity

I think its best to discourage them from eating anything in the garden as you can't check every single plant and quite a lot of plants are toxic (see list below) I think the first one is Bracken Fern which is toxic yes, not sure about the second. Could you dig it out?

https://www.cathelp-online.com/emergency/poisonplants.php


----------



## Soozi

Cover them with some netting until
You can find out for sure if they are toxic.


----------



## huckybuck

We have similar to the second in our garden - don’t think it’s a fern - it has pinky purple flowers in the summer. Think they are called aquilega and it’s on the dangerous plant list. 

I stop mine from chewing on anything other than soft grass as even if not toxic can cause an upset tummy.


----------



## ewelsh

Put foil around it @SbanR this should be enough to distract him or just dig it up for peace of mind x


----------



## Psygon

Charity said:


> I think its best to discourage them from eating anything in the garden as you can't check every single plant and quite a lot of plants are toxic (see list below) I think the first one is Bracken Fern which is toxic yes, not sure about the second. Could you dig it out?
> 
> https://www.cathelp-online.com/emergency/poisonplants.php


Totally agree on this.

I do stand in garden centres googling plant names to see if we are putting anything dangerous in... but when we take them for walks I just steer them clear of plants I'm not sure of. We have planted mostly non-toxic plants tho...

One thing I tend to be wary of tho is that in a lot of cases the plants on these lists need to be ingested in quite large quantities to cause serious upset. I wish they would split the lists into plants that are highly toxic and those that are toxic in large quantities.


----------



## Charity

Another point is that being toxic doesn't necessarily mean they will show signs of being ill straight away. If they chew certain plants regularly, it can be affecting their liver or kidneys, for example, in the long term.


----------



## SbanR

@Soozi, @Charity I'm with him all the time while he's outside n will make sure he doesn't nibble on anything apart from grass.

@huckybuck the second isn't aquilegia. Aquilegia, also known as Granny's Bonnet, is very promiscuous n comes in zillions of colour mixes. I'm rather fond of them


----------



## Minuscule

AmsMam said:


> Ams went for her booster yesterday. Vet checks her over, says she has lovely teeth.
> 
> OH: Must be the biscuits.
> Me: !
> 
> I'm still not sure if he was winding me up.


Same here, Ren went for his rabies vaccination yesterday and the vet said his teeth are perfect. But it's only because I brush his teeth (and I keep it for myself...) :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> @Soozi, @Charity I'm with him all the time while he's outside n will make sure he doesn't nibble on anything apart from grass.
> 
> @huckybuck the second isn't aquilegia. Aquilegia, also known as Granny's Bonnet, is very promiscuous n comes in zillions of colour mixes. I'm rather fond of them


Hmm back to the drawing board then - they do look similar!!!

Are the leaves a darker green and thicker? 
Any flowers?


----------



## slartibartfast

I saw Mystique and Julian sharing something to eat in the kitchen.
Me: 'Babies, what the ..... .... you're eating? Let me see.
It was a gianormous spider, hairy bastard, already half-eaten. But it was still moving!!!
Excuse me, I have to go out and vomit.


----------



## Trixie1

slartibartfast said:


> I saw Mystique and Julian sharing something to eat in the kitchen.
> Me: 'Babies, what the ..... .... you're eating? Let me see.
> It was a gianormous spider, hairy bastard, already half-eaten. But it was still moving!!!
> Excuse me, I have to go out and vomit.


Oh yuk!!! Just eating breakfast reading this, suddenly I feel quite sick!! Isn't it lovely when they bring gifts and leave bits around the house!!!!


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> Hmm back to the drawing board then - they do look similar!!!
> 
> Are the leaves a darker green and thicker?
> Any flowers?


Small delicate leaves, teeny tiny flowers that have yellow in them. I think it's a fern of some sort. But not to worry HB, I'll just make sure he doesn't nibble on anything except grass


----------



## QOTN

SbanR said:


> Small delicate leaves, teeny tiny flowers that have yellow in them. I think it's a fern of some sort. But not to worry HB, I'll just make sure he doesn't nibble on anything except grass


Ferns don't flower. Any chance of a close-up of the leaves? I know you won't let him eat it but I am interested to see what it is.


----------



## Charity

slartibartfast said:


> I saw Mystique and Julian sharing something to eat in the kitchen.
> Me: 'Babies, what the ..... .... you're eating? Let me see.
> It was a gianormous spider, hairy bastard, already half-eaten. But it was still moving!!!
> Excuse me, I have to go out and vomit.


I can't give this a 'like'. Too much information!! :Jawdrop:Vomit:Vomit


----------



## Psygon

Charity said:


> Another point is that being toxic doesn't necessarily mean they will show signs of being ill straight away. If they chew certain plants regularly, it can be affecting their liver or kidneys, for example, in the long term.


Very true, hadn't thought of that.


----------



## SbanR

For you, @QOTN. Leaves n flowers


----------



## SbanR

Close up of leaves didn't upload. Will try again


----------



## QOTN

SbanR said:


> For you, @QOTN. Leaves n flowers
> 
> View attachment 367656


Thank you. Very interesting. I may be some time!


----------



## Minuscule

I am so stupid!
I placed an order with Fetch and it was due to arrive tonight. I got it delivered to my old address!!!
The (very nice) person who now lives there texted me to tell me I had a delivery :Hilarious

I had to re-arrange it but we are running out of food, Ren is not gonna like this. We are short of a pouch. It's gonna be a long evening until Fetch can re-deliver between 8 and 9 pm. 

I also forgot my work laptop today, I struggled all day to get stuff done because I didn't have access to a database I need to work with the laptop I borrowed. A series of catastrophes!

PS: Ren is already begging for more... there's no way that's gonna happen, buddy!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear. I have just discovered whilst googling possible secret Santa gifts that Oscar’s catnip Kong platypus is, in fact, a beaver.

How am I going to break this to him? 

:Eggonface  :Eggonface


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh dear. I have just discovered whilst googling possible secret Santa gifts that Oscar's catnip Kong platypus is, in fact, a beaver.
> 
> How am I going to break this to him?
> 
> :Eggonface  :Eggonface


Gently Mrs F he'll also need a pick-up after that shock


----------



## huckybuck

Poetic justice for Ryan in B.B. tonight. Very dignified and worthy winner. So pleased.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SbanR said:


> Gently Mrs F he'll also need a pick-up after that shock


I know! I thought it was an appropriately trivial post...I think he was cross about it judging by my early wake up this morning


----------



## Trixie1

huckybuck said:


> Poetic justice for Ryan in B.B. tonight. Very dignified and worthy winner. So pleased.


Yes, pleased that Ryan won too! Well deserved after all he went through!! Glad Kirstie came second too


----------



## ewelsh

Whiskers do have a good use afteral










During the middle of all this chaos I flew into a panic that I couldn't find Loulou....
Here she is in the cupboard of course!  Silly me!



















I think she was finding the bandages ready for Daddy as he is NOT a DIY man plus headache pills for Mummy


----------



## Trixie1

How thoughtful of her to look after Mummy and Daddy!! Glad she wasn't far!


----------



## Charity

Good old Loulou, we can always rely on her.


----------



## Cully

Contentment after a tin of Thrive tuna and half a tin of Gourmet Ragout. I'm so happy to see her tuck into her food now.


----------



## TriTri

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh dear. I have just discovered whilst googling possible secret Santa gifts that Oscar's catnip Kong platypus is, in fact, a beaver.
> 
> How am I going to break this to him?
> 
> :Eggonface  :Eggonface


You could get him a platypus and call it a beaver, but that would be fibbing. That would be digging a hole I suppose


----------



## Charity

Not a good day today, need some positive vibes please. My friend's cat, Ozzy, didn't come home last night. He's notorious for wandering but he rarely doesn't come back at night. My friend has put him on the local CP Lost and Found, is making posters and we've been out scouring the streets this afternoon. Have seen some black and white cats but not him sadly.  He was a long time stray before she got him and, not long after she adopted him, he disappeared for two weeks and was found about two miles away. Lets hope he doesn't stay away so long this time.


----------



## Summercat

@Charity 
Best wishes for Ozzy to be found quickly


----------



## Trixie1

@Charity really hoping that Ozzy will be found very soon.


----------



## Soozi

Charity said:


> Not a good day today, need some positive vibes please. My friend's cat, Ozzy, didn't come home last night. He's notorious for wandering but he rarely doesn't come back at night. My friend has put him on the local CP Lost and Found, is making posters and we've been out scouring the streets this afternoon. Have seen some black and white cats but not him sadly.  He was a long time stray before she got him and, not long after she adopted him, he disappeared for two weeks and was found about two miles away. Lets hope he doesn't stay away so long this time.
> 
> View attachment 368230
> 
> 
> View attachment 368229


thats 
Oh charity that's bad news! I hope they find him soon hun. Everything crossed!!!! xxx


----------



## ChaosCat

Good vibes from here for Ozzy, too.


----------



## Minuscule

Good luck finding Ozzy, sending all my thoughts so he is found very soon xx


----------



## Dumpling

Charity said:


> Not a good day today, need some positive vibes please. My friend's cat, Ozzy, didn't come home last night. He's notorious for wandering but he rarely doesn't come back at night. My friend has put him on the local CP Lost and Found, is making posters and we've been out scouring the streets this afternoon. Have seen some black and white cats but not him sadly.  He was a long time stray before she got him and, not long after she adopted him, he disappeared for two weeks and was found about two miles away. Lets hope he doesn't stay away so long this time.
> 
> View attachment 368230
> 
> 
> View attachment 368229


Oh no, your friend must be so worried, everything crossed Ozzy comes home soon


----------



## huckybuck

Oh no - I really hope they can find him.


----------



## TriTri

Please find Ozzy xx


----------



## Cully

Oh I do hope Ozzy comes home soon, what an absolute nightmare for your friend, she must be distraught.
Come on sweet boy, find your way home!!


----------



## SbanR

Hope Ozzy comes home soon


----------



## Charity

Still no sign of Ozzy sadly . My friend's been out putting flyers through doors and two people have told her they are certain they saw him yesterday and today near home and another lady living on the other side of the main road said a big black and white cat came up to her door yesterday. I don't think he could have been in both places on the same day as its quite a distance apart. Last time we had sightings no where near where he was found. I do hope he will have the sense to come home very soon as we're all worried silly..


----------



## Matrod

How awful @Charity, sending heaps of come home vibes for Ozzy.


----------



## ewelsh

Sending lots of positive vibes from us too.



Go home Ozzy sweetheart xx


----------



## Soozi

Oh I really thought this would be good news. Everything crossed he’s back soon. xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Sending lots of Please Come Home Ozzy vibes
Pray he finds his way back home xx


----------



## Charity

GOOD NEWS!! Ozzy's home safe. He came through the catflap at 5.30 this morning, meowing loudly for breakfast, very hungry but appearing non the worse for his adventures. He is such a monkey and causes so much worry to his Mum. If only they realised. I think a tracker is definitely the answer for this cat. Now we can all relax and have a good weekend.  Thank you all for your support and good vibes, it worked.


----------



## Summercat

@Charity 
Glad he found his way home


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> GOOD NEWS!! Ozzy's home safe. He came through the catflap at 5.30 this morning, meowing loudly for breakfast, very hungry but appearing non the worse for his adventures. He is such a monkey and causes so much worry to his Mum. If only they realised. I think a tracker is definitely the answer for this cat. Now we can all relax and have a good weekend.  Thank you all for your support and good vibes, it worked.
> 
> View attachment 368351


Very glad he is home safe and sound!


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> GOOD NEWS!! Ozzy's home safe. He came through the catflap at 5.30 this morning, meowing loudly for breakfast, very hungry but appearing non the worse for his adventures. He is such a monkey and causes so much worry to his Mum. If only they realised. I think a tracker is definitely the answer for this cat. Now we can all relax and have a good weekend.  Thank you all for your support and good vibes, it worked.
> 
> View attachment 368351


Yay!!!!! Fabulous news.
Oh Ozzy you little tinker... worrying you poor mamma
Stop going off traveling, stay near your home
So glad he's home xx


----------



## Cully

That's fantastic news. Little devil, scaring everyone like that. Must have been a spot of wanderlust! Hope he's got it out of his system now. So pleased:Joyful


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> That's fantastic news. Little devil, scaring everyone like that. Must have been a spot of wanderlust! Hope he's got it out of his system now. So pleased:Joyful


I don't think he'll ever get it out of his system, although he nearly always comes home in the early hours, he is often seen a long way from home during the day.


----------



## Trixie1

Great new!! So glad he's home and safe.


----------



## Dumpling

That's such great news @Charity I'm so glad he's home!


----------



## Matrod

Fantastic news @Charity! So glad he's come home


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> I don't think he'll ever get it out of his system, although he nearly always comes home in the early hours, he is often seen a long way from home during the day.


I had a boy like that. I once spotted him half a mile from home. But he always came home for his evening meal, n the catflap was locked


----------



## SbanR

It's spider time


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> I had a boy like that. I once spotted him half a mile from home. But he always came home for his evening meal, n the catflap was locked


It's so much more worrying now when they're out with *that lunatic *still on the loose!


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Ozzy I am glad your home but do stop worrying your mummy & Aunty @Charity X


----------



## Soozi

Oh what a relief! So pleased the little wanderer returned. Great news hun!! xxx


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> It's spider time
> 
> View attachment 368368


Oh @SbanR, must we have photos :Jawdrop. We've had loads in our garden for about two months, absolute nightmare! My OH has a full-time job removing them, there are loads making their web across the path from our kitchen, he's removed three this morning already. :Vomit


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Oh @SbanR, must we have photos :Jawdrop. We've had loads in our garden for about two months, absolute nightmare! My OH has a full-time job removing them, there are loads making their web across the path from our kitchen, he's removed three this morning already. :Vomit


Shall I send Moo over, she would be more than happy to chase and remove them for a few Dreamies?


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Oh @SbanR, must we have photos :Jawdrop. We've had loads in our garden for about two months, absolute nightmare! My OH has a full-time job removing them, there are loads making their web across the path from our kitchen, he's removed three this morning already. :Vomit


I quite like the photo with the shadow of the spider on the wall and the silhouette of a cat watching!! Think you might be fighting a loosing battle there!! Sam's previous name was Spider!! Soon changed that! Can you imagine me having to shout that out in the garden when calling him!!


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Shall I send Moo over, she would be more than happy to chase and remove them for a few Dreamies?


She wouldn't have to chase them, in our garden you can pick them off bushes like berries. Big fat squashy orb spiders...yum yum! :Vomit Toppy was trying to grab one in his mouth the other day which was swinging on its web in the wind, it was like apple bobbing.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> She wouldn't have to chase them, in our garden you can pick them off bushes like berries. Big fat squashy orb spiders...yum yum! :Vomit Toppy was trying to grab one in his mouth the other day which was swinging on its web in the wind, it was like apple bobbing.


Big juicy spiders, just the sort Moo likes lol. I'm forever rescuing them from her mouth or under something where they're hiding until she's gone. Spider Cat :Spiderman.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Oh @SbanR, must we have photos :Jawdrop. We've had loads in our garden for about two months, absolute nightmare! My OH has a full-time job removing them, there are loads making their web across the path from our kitchen, he's removed three this morning already. :Vomit


We have some huge ones in the house. Ollie loves them

On a different note the kids will be living on minced beef for quite a while! I bought 2k from asda today as they"re selling off the Irish beef mince at half price - they're discontinuing that line. Might have to cook some of it down to be able to get it all into the freezer


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m visiting my mother, auntie and Nan today, usually husband comes too...but obviously he’s stayed home to look after Oscar Woo. So I’m lying in a bed at Nan’s, not able to give my boys a goodnight kiss. It’s rubbish, quite frankly. And I’ve got a headache from all the bickering and moaning I’ve put up with today. Roll on 2pm tomorrow when I can set off home!


----------



## SbanR

Ollie slipped into the bath again tonight and made a quick exit. I carried on with my bath, he spent a long time licking himself dry


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SbanR said:


> Ollie slipped into the bath again tonight and made a quick exit. I carried on with my bath, he spent a long time licking himself dry


You couldn't have just given him a quick shampoo and blow dry?


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> You couldn't have just given him a quick shampoo and blow dry?


You're bath obsessed Mrs F:Woot I think you'll have to give Oscar a daily bath n put up a " how to" video


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ha! If he didn’t frantically meow at even one raindrop I might risk it


----------



## huckybuck

Bit late in the day but I am SOOOO pleased Ozzy is home!!


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Bit late in the day but I am SOOOO pleased Ozzy is home!!


Thank you HB. Apparently he spent the whole of the next day zonked out in his bed. His Mum said she's tried a tracker but it came off


----------



## huckybuck

Thinking caps on cat chatters - I am doing a come dine with me style dinner party on Thurs - have got the menu planned out..

Cheese and pineapple hedgehog 

Twiglets and cheese straws

Avocado and prawn cocktail

Mushroom bourginon, gratin potatoes and green beans

Profiteroles and Raspberry Pavlova 

Cheese and Biscuits 

Coffee and Elizabeth Shaw Mints 


I am showing my age btw!!!

To drink I thought I'd do proper martinis 

(whilst listening to Demis Roussos of course) 

But then stuck with wine... do I really want to serve Blue Nun or Mateus? Apparently these wines are having a comeback but I've not tried them. 

Any suggestions?????


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Err, we had four of those things at our wedding (and I *always* make a cheese & pineapple hedgehog with olives for eyes whenever there is a sharing buffet - and cheese straws too, sometimes with marmite, or tomato bruschetta topping mixed in). Mateus rose is not so bad, apparently...I don't drink wine it makes me poorly but some of the girls at the sailing club asked our steward to get some in and it's been quite popular  

Sounds perfect for me. What time do I need to be at yours


----------



## LJC675

Just asked the OH, he suggested Black Tower. I asked if it was any good, he said, well I wasn't a wine buff back then, but we drank it and didn't die!

Otherwise he said there was always Liebfraumilch if after a white ( seemed ok at the time), but he did say Blue Nun was horrible


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh yes, Black Tower...or Neirsteiner (sp?) if you were going posh


----------



## LJC675

Just noticed, no vol au vants!!!!


----------



## ebonycat

Another vote for Black Tower.
Back in the day it was always a wine that was brought for other people for Christmas gifts. Especially work colleagues


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You could have Asti Spumante if you’re really going for it  now I want vol au vents with prawn mayo in them. See. This is why I’m fat. I’ve seen HBs post and want to eat all of it. Plus Black Forest gateau.


----------



## Vanessa131

Mateus is nice, but very sweet, sainsburys marque de montoya red is actually really nice despite being an own brand, vasse felix chardonnay in waitrose is nice.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sounds perfect for me. What time do I need to be at yours


7:00 pm Thurs lol

Its my golf girl friends and we have had one meal already - she has set the bar high!!!

Ok so Black Tower might actually go on the list - apparently they have re launched it!!

I nearly did a de constructed Black Forest Gateaux but one of my guests can't eat many fruits (inc cherries)


----------



## huckybuck

Vanessa131 said:


> Vasse felix chardonnay in waitrose is nice.


Might have to get this - just cause it's Felix rofl!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear. I have just be advised of some very distressing news. Orla Kiely has gone bust. Whatever shall I do? *runs off to buy spares of her favourite duvet cover and pillowcases* And yes, I am well aware that this is a first world problem but I love her designs. Sad 

ETA: all is well, the homewares will continue for now...phew!


----------



## Summercat

I like Orla Kiely, am surprised that happened. Her designs are nice but you can only have so many of her items, maybe she reached market peak sometime ago.

I noticed copy cats at Target and other places.


----------



## Jaf

I am the worst dinner guest ever...I could only eat the profiteroles! In fact the last dinner I went to that’s all I ate. Not allergic just finicky.


I cook lots of things that I don’t eat, just don’t make me taste them!


----------



## Cully

I've been browsing for some cat related stuff and found these:
















Both on Amazon ladies T shirts.
AND
















Duvet sets from Studio, so cute.


----------



## Minuscule

Ren is so cute. As usual when I'm back from work, he rubs against my legs, purrs and gives me head buts but tonight he also sat next to me and licked my cheek :Happy (purring like crazy).


----------



## SbanR

Minuscule said:


> Ren is so cute. As usual when I'm back from work, he rubs against my legs, purrs and gives me head buts but tonight he also sat next to me and licked my cheek :Happy (purring like crazy).


How is Ren now? Is he eating the food you bought and is it helping to normalise his poops?


----------



## Minuscule

@SbanR He is good at the moment, thank you. He is on Royal Canin gastrointestinal. A tiny bit of his poop was a bit softer tonight but I hope it's just a one off. Otherwise since I started the RC GI, his stools have been very firm!


----------



## SbanR

Minuscule said:


> @SbanR He is good at the moment, thank you. He is on Royal Canin gastrointestinal. A tiny bit of his poop was a bit softer tonight but I hope it's just a one off. Otherwise since I started the RC GI, his stools have been very firm!


That's so good to hear. Does this mean he won't need further investigation or meds?


----------



## Minuscule

SbanR said:


> That's so good to hear. Does this mean he won't need further investigation or meds?


At the moment, there will be no further investigations (the vet agreed we shouldn't bother him too much because he was really upset...).
His B12 levels are low but the vet said we won't do any injections for now, it's not too low (it's just under the lower limit). But for the meds it all depends on how he responds to the diet. As long as he has firm stools that's fine but if it becomes softer or if he has diarrhoea then we need to discuss and I believe he would have to take steroids 
I am not sure if this should really be done straight away or if more diet investigations should be done (because if his condition can be managed through diet only, it's much better!). It's all very confusing to me!


----------



## SbanR

Minuscule said:


> At the moment, there will be no further investigations (the vet agreed we shouldn't bother him too much because he was really upset...).
> His B12 levels are low but the vet said we won't do any injections for now, it's not too low (it's just under the lower limit). But for the meds it all depends on how he responds to the diet. As long as he has firm stools that's fine but if it becomes softer or if he has diarrhoea then we need to discuss and I believe he would have to take steroids
> I am not sure if this should really be done straight away or if more diet investigations should be done (because if his condition can be managed through diet only, it's much better!). It's all very confusing to me!


You persevered with Ren and now he's in a good place, as are you I hope. Soon you'll be back home in France and able to plan for a more stable future


----------



## Minuscule

SbanR said:


> You persevered with Ren and now he's in a good place, as are you I hope. Soon you'll be back home in France and able to plan for a more stable future


More stability will definitely be good for both and I hope the french move is real (lots of stress at the moment since nothing official is happening...). 
Ren's IBD will always be something ongoing and what works today might not tomorrow so I need to be prepared... but the fact he is ok today is definitely a great thing!  I would like him on a better food but I don't want to mess things up and change diet too often so I'm sticking to this for now. Fingers crossed!


----------



## popcornsmum

Popcorn has lost her fish fish for 11 days now and is getting more and more depressed wandering around the house meowing all day long. She hunted it whilst we were all out so we have no idea where she's hidden it but cannot find it anywhere. If you were a small chewed falling apart cat toy where would you be??


----------



## Jaf

Minuscule said:


> At the moment, there will be no further investigations (the vet agreed we shouldn't bother him too much because he was really upset...).
> His B12 levels are low but the vet said we won't do any injections for now, it's not too low (it's just under the lower limit). But for the meds it all depends on how he responds to the diet. As long as he has firm stools that's fine but if it becomes softer or if he has diarrhoea then we need to discuss and I believe he would have to take steroids
> I am not sure if this should really be done straight away or if more diet investigations should be done (because if his condition can be managed through diet only, it's much better!). It's all very confusing to me!


I am very new to me being B12d (pernicious Anaemia), but the more I learn it seems it's very important. Some people get bowel problems put down to IBS which cure with B12. I hope he's ok, but if not B12 is something to look at again.


----------



## Jaf

popcornsmum said:


> Popcorn has lost her fish fish for 11 days now and is getting more and more depressed wandering around the house meowing all day long. She hunted it whilst we were all out so we have no idea where she's hidden it but cannot find it anywhere. If you were a small chewed falling apart cat toy where would you be??


Under the sofa, or the bed, the cooker, behind cupboards? In a shoe? Attached to clothes so in the dirty washing basket? I accidentally wash toys. Going on the theory that you've looked everywhere sensible...on a bookcase or something high up? In your handbag?

Good luck! My darling Jaffa had a tiny, tiny pink hair band (?) that he adored so I know how you feel.


----------



## ebonycat

@huckybuck I hope your dinner party tonight goes smoothly & you have a lovely evening x

@popcornsmum sorry to hear popcorn has lost her fish fish 
I was going to say the same as @Jaf said, under/ behind sofa, up the side of the cooker, under fridge/ freezer.
I do hope you find it x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My old deputy head teacher, Sister Mary Angela, would tell you to pray to St Anthony for fish fish. Hope it turns up soon.


----------



## Minuscule

Jaf said:


> I am very new to me being B12d (pernicious Anaemia), but the more I learn it seems it's very important. Some people get bowel problems put down to IBS which cure with B12. I hope he's ok, but if not B12 is something to look at again.


Thank you for your comment and I hope you're ok.
I am gonna wait for my french vet to be back from holiday and will ask his opinion as well on injections. A second opinion never hurts


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

Well Pixie's just had her first experience of having a workman in. She was her natural curious self and wanted to observe, until the banging and whirring tools started! She then came to hide under the footstool, not terrified but just a little uncertain so I whipped out her favourite wand toy and she was totally engrossed and forgot about the noises (also gave me something to do while my tv was off!) She impressed the workman with her jumping and then once tired out she sat and watched out the window while he worked on the gas meter. I was also very impressed with the workman who, without me asking, made a concerted effort to close the living room door before going outside so Pixie couldn't escape.

Overall Pixie coped very well, much better than me who hates having work men in so I'm recovering with a cheeky vodka coke whilst Pixie is having a post play snooze by my side! Phew, time to relax!

Edit: In case anyone is wondering Tinkerbell slept through the whole thing (as usual) upstairs hidden away somewhere and is probably none the wiser to any disruption!


----------



## Charity

Well done Pixie, we're impressed


----------



## Mrs Funkin

What a brave girl you are! Unlike your mummy with her vodka and coke (it's 5 o'clock somewhere, yes? I might fancy a cheeky Malibu myself, you shouldn't drink alone you know  )


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

Mrs Funkin said:


> What a brave girl you are! Unlike your mummy with her vodka and coke (it's 5 o'clock somewhere, yes? I might fancy a cheeky Malibu myself, you shouldn't drink alone you know  )


Haha! My theory is this way it'll not keep me awake late and so will have less effect on getting to work tomorrow!


----------



## ebonycat

Morning everyone, Not cat related but vets this morning with Lady dog, she's been newly diagnosed diabetic & vets are still trying to find the correct insulin dose for her. Three weekly bloods done, insulin increased three times so far 
Blood test this morning, hopefully I'll get results back this afternoon & go from there.
She's doing well, she has injections just before her breakfast & again before her dinner.

@huckybuck how did you dinner party go last night?

Hope everyone & their babies have a nice day xx


----------



## LJC675

ebonycat said:


> Morning everyone, Not cat related but vets this morning with Lady dog, she's been newly diagnosed diabetic & vets are still trying to find the correct insulin dose for her. Three weekly bloods done, insulin increased three times so far
> Blood test this morning, hopefully I'll get results back this afternoon & go from there.
> She's doing well, she has injections just before her breakfast & again before her dinner.
> 
> @huckybuck how did you dinner party go last night?
> 
> Hope everyone & their babies have a nice day xx


Morning, Oh good luck with the vets, hope you get a good plan sorted.


----------



## Summercat

That must be difficult @ebonycat good luck today at the vets, give Lady dog an extra pat from me.

Myself need to leave shortly for a big clean in the new flat. We are paying for an initial deep clean before begin moving things in. Looks a nice day out and am excited to be moving forward, there were a few weeks of uncertainty which was stressful.


----------



## ebonycat

LJC675 said:


> Morning, Oh good luck with the vets, hope you get a good plan sorted.





Summercat said:


> That must be difficult @ebonycat good luck today at the vets, give Lady dog an extra pat from me.
> 
> Myself need to leave shortly for a big clean in the new flat. We are paying for an initial deep clean before begin moving things in. Looks a nice day out and am excited to be moving forward, there were a few weeks of uncertainty which was stressful.


Thank you xx

SC finding a new place & all that comes with signing new contracts etc is very stressful. I hope now you've got the keys you can relax a bit & enjoy the feeling this place is going to be your new hone, a new start. I love that feeling. I even enjoy the cleaning of new place  x


----------



## Summercat

Thanks @ebonycat 

I like cleaning as well, it makes me feel purposeful. We want to get it done quickly, so can begin moving things in. Hopefully, this will be worth the cost.


----------



## SbanR

@ebonycat good luck at the vet. Wishing Lady dog all the best

@Summercat enjoy your day. Hope to hear you're in your new place this weekend


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> @ebonycat good luck at the vet. Wishing Lady dog all the best
> 
> @Summercat enjoy your day. Hope to hear you're in your new place this weekend


Thank you x


----------



## popcornsmum

Well we prayed and after 13 long days of mournful meowing and no hunting at night I went to Tesco and came back to.... FISH FISH!! God only knows where he had been and how she hadnt managed to find him until now but he's back and I'm going to try and keep my house tidy so I can keep track of him now! Happy Popcorn is back! Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## LJC675

Woohoo lucky popcorn. I must admit I'm struggling to identify fish fish as a fish, let's say it looks well used.


----------



## ChaosCat

popcornsmum said:


> Well we prayed and after 13 long days of mournful meowing and no hunting at night I went to Tesco and came back to.... FISH FISH!! God only knows where he had been and how she hadnt managed to find him until now but he's back and I'm going to try and keep my house tidy so I can keep track of him now! Happy Popcorn is back! Have a great weekend everyone!





LJC675 said:


> Woohoo lucky popcorn. I must admit I'm struggling to identify fish fish as a fish, let's say it looks well used.


It definitely looks like something that the cat brought in.


----------



## popcornsmum

LJC675 said:


> Woohoo lucky popcorn. I must admit I'm struggling to identify fish fish as a fish, let's say it looks well used.


 thats what made it so hard to find him! And well he is 4 years old and very well loved hahaha


----------



## Minuscule

I don't want to open a thread for this but I was wondering if people here would recommend a way of sending stuff abroad? 
I looked at ups but it looks very expensive for every parcel and I have lots of stuff to send (i want to start clearing up my house soon and send my stuff to my parents' in France).
I tried to get a quote from UPakWeShip but after 3 emails asking for a quote I gave up. Other companies like this would be great if you know any. I am not in a rush to receive my stuff there, even if it's shipped through the sea and takes weeks, it's ok. I'd rather prefer that than expensive express deliveries.

Also I need to sell furniture, any idea on how to do that quickly even if it means selling cheap?

I might open a thread if it means more responses but just thought I wouldn't flood the forum if I can avoid


----------



## SuboJvR

Minuscule said:


> I don't want to open a thread for this but I was wondering if people here would recommend a way of sending stuff abroad?
> I looked at ups but it looks very expensive for every parcel and I have lots of stuff to send (i want to start clearing up my house soon and send my stuff to my parents' in France).
> I tried to get a quote from UPakWeShip but after 3 emails asking for a quote I gave up. Other companies like this would be great if you know any. I am not in a rush to receive my stuff there, even if it's shipped through the sea and takes weeks, it's ok. I'd rather prefer that than expensive express deliveries.
> 
> Also I need to sell furniture, any idea on how to do that quickly even if it means selling cheap?
> 
> I might open a thread if it means more responses but just thought I wouldn't flood the forum if I can avoid


I guess it depends how much stuff you're talking about! A few parcels I would probably courier, it's expensive but that's life really. Maybe look at DPD or DHL? I suggest DPD as I know they are used by Zooplus to ship here so I reckon their international rates may be okay. We use DHL to ship to South Africa but we need the reliability there and they do the customs checks before the parcel is checked (in South Africa customs things often go missing or get ruined).

Sea cargo is usually for big removals and involves containers so again expensive but you're talking a whole house worth of contents. So this type of stuff would be through a removal company, rather than a courier.


----------



## SuboJvR

So I just wanted to do a little update about my Joey. He’s 8.5 months now and I think he’s finally settling into more of a routine with food. A couple of weeks ago he suddenly started eating less which initially worried me but really he’s more along the track of adult cat meal portions/frequency. He eats more at night for sure!

He’s still very playful but also maybe a little less.

And he’s down to one good poop, without Bioglan, per day! We have had periods like this and then he’d go back to 2 a day so obviously tied to how much he eats but I really feel like he’s ‘adulting’ a bit more now 

Love him to bits. So rewarding watching him grow but also so stressful!!!


----------



## Minuscule

Im talking of all my stuff (clothes, books, records, kitchen stuff etc) so it would be really costly by a courrier I guess but maybe it's the way to do it indeed. I know it will be costly but I'm trying to understand what's the best way to do it. 
I will probably have to get rid a lots of things which are not worth shipping but I'm a bit confused how to proceed to be honest


----------



## Vanessa131

Minuscule said:


> Im talking of all my stuff (clothes, books, records, kitchen stuff etc) so it would be really costly by a courrier I guess but maybe it's the way to do it indeed. I know it will be costly but I'm trying to understand what's the best way to do it.
> I will probably have to get rid a lots of things which are not worth shipping but I'm a bit confused how to proceed to be honest


A friend used a removal company to move his things to Spain, it worked out cheaper than a courier.


----------



## Minuscule

Vanessa131 said:


> A friend used a removal company to move his things to Spain, it worked out cheaper than a courier.


Do you know which one he used? I have the feeling it can be cheaper from what I've seen indeed...


----------



## SuboJvR

Minuscule said:


> Im talking of all my stuff (clothes, books, records, kitchen stuff etc) so it would be really costly by a courrier I guess but maybe it's the way to do it indeed. I know it will be costly but I'm trying to understand what's the best way to do it.
> I will probably have to get rid a lots of things which are not worth shipping but I'm a bit confused how to proceed to be honest


Maybe a "man and van" type removal company is the way to go rather than a big haulage type firm?


----------



## Vanessa131

Minuscule said:


> Do you know which one he used? I have the feeling it can be cheaper from what I've seen indeed...


No, I'll message him and ask.


----------



## Charity

popcornsmum said:


> Well we prayed and after 13 long days of mournful meowing and no hunting at night I went to Tesco and came back to.... FISH FISH!! God only knows where he had been and how she hadnt managed to find him until now but he's back and I'm going to try and keep my house tidy so I can keep track of him now! Happy Popcorn is back! Have a great weekend everyone!


Thank goodness for that! Obviously Popcorn was never a squirrel in a previous life


----------



## Minuscule

Vanessa131 said:


> No, I'll message him and ask.


Thank you


----------



## Minuscule

SuboJvR said:


> Maybe a "man and van" type removal company is the way to go rather than a big haulage type firm?


It's a long trip, it would take a day to go and a day back so I guess it would be very expensive?


----------



## SuboJvR

Minuscule said:


> It's a long trip, it would take a day to go and a day back so I guess it would be very expensive?


It's worth finding out, most places would be able to give you a rough idea with a call and maybe a home visit to see how much stuff. Man and van is usually one or two guys and their entire job is driving peoples stuff around so you may be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Minuscule

SuboJvR said:


> It's worth finding out, most places would be able to give you a rough idea with a call and maybe a home visit to see how much stuff. Man and van is usually one or two guys and their entire job is driving peoples stuff around so you may be pleasantly surprised.


Ok that's worth asking, thanks for the tip! As it's an international move, i didn't even consider it would be possible.


----------



## huckybuck

Where do you want to move stuff from and to? 

There are lots of mans with vans doing just this. 

My friend moved to Turkey a couple of years ago and through FB found a guy who just drives vans back and forth.


----------



## huckybuck

Just noticed it’s France.

I would pop a thread into general on the off chance xx


----------



## Minuscule

huckybuck said:


> Just noticed it's France.
> 
> I would pop a thread into general on the off chance xx


Yes to France 

I should open a thread yes, maybe some people will have other ideas and companies they used! Thank you x


----------



## huckybuck

Minuscule said:


> Yes to France
> 
> I should open a thread yes, maybe some people will have other ideas and companies they used! Thank you x


When do you need to move stuff by?


----------



## Summercat

Morning, just an update, move progressing, had wine and take aways in new flat last night after moving some things over . Still staying in old flat, hope, to have new mattress tomorrow in new.


----------



## Minuscule

huckybuck said:


> When do you need to move stuff by?


Hopefully before Christmas. I'm hoping a new job will be sorted by then but if not i may still move some stuff already to save me some stress later (I will be actively looking at moving back to France in any case).


----------



## Charity




----------



## huckybuck

Isn't he just a dreamboat????


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe @huckybuck - my mate always says Anton reminds her of my husband  Why does poor Anton always get someone terrible? It's painful! I'd like him to have someone good for a change.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hehe @huckybuck - my mate always says Anton reminds her of my husband  Why does poor Anton always get someone terrible? It's painful! I'd like him to have someone good for a change.


See I knew I liked Mr F!!!!


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> Morning, just an update, move progressing, had wine and take aways in new flat last night after moving some things over . Still staying in old flat, hope, to have new mattress tomorrow in new.


Hope all is going well still with the move xx


----------



## ewelsh

Are we doing the CC cat calendar again this year?


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Are we doing the CC cat calendar again this year?


Doesn't look like it. Perhaps @LJC675 Knows she'll be swamped

Have a look at this instead


----------



## LJC675

ewelsh said:


> Are we doing the CC cat calendar again this year?


I haven't mentioned it this year as I'm really busy and I would struggle to oversee the whole process and I'd hate to let anyone down. If anyone else wants to take up the challenge then I'm more than willing to help, but can't commit to overseeing the whole thing.

I was thinking that maybe next year we could perhaps do a monthly photo comp, so for each month think of a theme, people could then enter pics as we go through the year rather than trying to do it all in one go. Mind you not sure how that would work as it's nice to get a spread of different kitties, so would still have to spend time sorting out pics so that we can have a nice spread. Maybe a monthly comp, resulting in a shortlist which can then be whittled down and finalised when it's all pulled together.


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Doesn't look like it. Perhaps @LJC675 Knows she'll be swamped
> 
> Have a look at this instead
> View attachment 369891


I've gone right off you ​. You'll be suggesting a spider calendar next.


----------



## LJC675

SbanR said:


> Doesn't look like it. Perhaps @LJC675 Knows she'll be swamped
> 
> Have a look at this instead
> View attachment 369891


I've got loads of those, just like that too. Have you noticed how strong their webs are. I walked in to a strand of one the other day, it was really tough, I had to snap it to get it off me.


----------



## Summercat

@ebonycat 
Going well, thanks! Still more to move but are pretty well settled in the new flat.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I want to swear but I won't. My matron is being incredibly obstructive about my changing role and my start date is in jeopardy. I'm gutted. Oscar doesn't want me to be on call for a moment longer than I need to be...and now it's changing. I have the feeling that they are going to tell me I'm not allowed to change jobs...sigh.

I know what will cheer me up. Googling more SS presents


----------



## SbanR

@Charity I'm a tech eejit. You're have to pick up the baton instead. Are you going to announce a spider calendar then?

@LJC675 that poor spider spent ages spinning that strand

@Mrs Funkin can your matron really refuse to let you change post? On what grounds? Go to your union! Rcn?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@SbanR I suspect they can do what they want. It's now been escalated by my new manager to go above the matron. I'm tempted to email too...sadly I'm the RCM, who are generally not as feisty as the RCN or unison. I'm just feeling very sad about it all. Thanks for the suggestion, if it continues the RCM might have to help me.


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> I want to swear but I won't. My matron is being incredibly obstructive about my changing role and my start date is in jeopardy. I'm gutted. Oscar doesn't want me to be on call for a moment longer than I need to be...and now it's changing. I have the feeling that they are going to tell me I'm not allowed to change jobs...sigh.
> 
> I know what will cheer me up. Googling more SS presents


Oh, that's a shame. Its awful when something's at risk you're looking forward to. Keeping fingers crossed it will be OK.


----------



## SbanR

Ahhhh! Sorry to hear that Mrs F. Work situation sounds the pits. It's no wonder they have trouble getting trained staff to return.
Fingers crossed you do get your transfer.


----------



## huckybuck

I know in the whole scheme of things it’s not the end of the world but ARGHHH 

My sky + HD box has kaput 

It’s the hard drive. 

Lost all my planner. Can’t tape. Can’t catch up. Gutted!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Boo  that’s a pain HB. On the plus side, 100% disc space to fill back up...once you get a new one, obviously.


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> I know in the whole scheme of things it's not the end of the world but ARGHHH
> 
> My sky + HD box has kaput
> 
> It's the hard drive.
> 
> Lost all my planner. Can't tape. Can't catch up. Gutted!!


How odd so has mine! I've lost all my favourite one off programmes and old films!

You can catch up HB if you have catch up tv. You'll need a new sky box by tonight, think about Strictly come dancing and Anton


----------



## ewelsh

LJC675 said:


> I haven't mentioned it this year as I'm really busy and I would struggle to oversee the whole process and I'd hate to let anyone down. If anyone else wants to take up the challenge then I'm more than willing to help, but can't commit to overseeing the whole thing.
> 
> I was thinking that maybe next year we could perhaps do a monthly photo comp, so for each month think of a theme, people could then enter pics as we go through the year rather than trying to do it all in one go. Mind you not sure how that would work as it's nice to get a spread of different kitties, so would still have to spend time sorting out pics so that we can have a nice spread. Maybe a monthly comp, resulting in a shortlist which can then be whittled down and finalised when it's all pulled together.


Totally understand  I would try and take over things for you, but like you I am too busy to commit right now. Maybe next year!


----------



## Dumpling

Mrs Funkin said:


> I want to swear but I won't. My matron is being incredibly obstructive about my changing role and my start date is in jeopardy. I'm gutted. Oscar doesn't want me to be on call for a moment longer than I need to be...and now it's changing. I have the feeling that they are going to tell me I'm not allowed to change jobs...sigh.
> 
> I know what will cheer me up. Googling more SS presents


That must be so stressful, everything crossed you are able to change roles.

I'm feeling quite organised today, I think I've planned most of the presents for my SS recipients and I've been fruit picking in the garden and started some fruity alcohol for Christmas presents for family.









I've started the sloe vodka and autumn raspberry vodka today and I'll do some blackberry and blackberry and apple gin tomorrow


----------



## huckybuck

Dumpling said:


> That must be so stressful, everything crossed you are able to change roles.
> 
> I'm feeling quite organised today, I think I've planned most of the presents for my SS recipients and I've been fruit picking in the garden and started some fruity alcohol for Christmas presents for family.
> 
> View attachment 370198
> 
> I've started the sloe vodka and autumn raspberry vodka today and I'll do some blackberry and blackberry and apple gin tomorrow


ooh they look yummy
what's the recipe - do you add sugar?
are they yellow raspberries
I hope I'm your SS :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Dumpling

huckybuck said:


> ooh they look yummy
> what's the recipe - do you add sugar?
> are they yellow raspberries
> I hope I'm your SS :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


They are! I like them much better than the red ones... plus the chickens ate all the red ones (these are taller so they can't reach!) and they ate all my strawberries too  I had hoped to make strawberry wine this year!!

I just add half the weight of the fruit in sugar, so these were 300-400g of fruit with 150-200g of sugar and 500ml of whatever spirit you want. I meant to make rhubarb gin too but was far too disorganised for that this year!


----------



## huckybuck

I'm starving!!
Ordered a pizza.
Just got a call form the driver to say he's lost. 
Doesn't know where he is as it's dark, there are woods, can't see the name of a road, he's by a farm I've never heard of - oh and he can hear the motorway...
Motorway???????
We are miles from any motorway!!!!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Dumpling said:


> They are! I like them much better than the red ones... plus the chickens ate all the red ones (these are taller so they can't reach!) and they ate all my strawberries too  I had hoped to make strawberry wine this year!!
> 
> I just add half the weight of the fruit in sugar, so these were 300-400g of fruit with 150-200g of sugar and 500ml of whatever spirit you want. I meant to make rhubarb gin too but was far too disorganised for that this year!


Ooh I will definitely make something - do you just leave it then til Christmas?


----------



## Trixie1

huckybuck said:


> I'm starving!!
> Ordered a pizza.
> Just got a call form the driver to say he's lost.
> Doesn't know where he is as it's dark, there are woods, can't see the name of a road, he's by a farm I've never heard of - oh and he can hear the motorway...
> Motorway???????
> We are miles from any motorway!!!!!!!


Oh no!! This sort of thing normally happens to me!! Apparently I'm really difficult to find and always have to give directions to lost drivers!! Nightmare!! Hope they turn up soon


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Disappointing Team Europe Ryder Cup uniforms today, apparently the colour is called "kummel". Me no likey, what do you reckon @huckybuck ?


----------



## huckybuck

Dull dull dull!! What were they thinking?? What you wear def has an impact on how you feel. Didn’t surprise me Poults didn’t win - he would have hated that get up!!

Mind you yesterday wasn’t great either - it was hard to differentiate between Europe and USA. Hope tomorrow is dynamic!! 

I did enjoy the Foursommes today though - I love that game - and it’s going to be exciting going into tomorrow with a 10 - 6 lead!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've had to google it, by all accounts it's the brand colour of the uniform provider. No wonder I've never heard of them  It's so funny, we always watch the Ryder Cup and the Masters (no other golf) - and every two years I have to google the scoring. I wonder if by the time I'm 80 I will remember it. Hopeless!


----------



## huckybuck

I play golf and still don’t really get it lol - all I know is we need 14 1/2 to take it!!


----------



## SbanR

Did you get your pizza @huckybuck ???


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> Did you get your pizza @huckybuck ???


Haha eventually yes - not before he called again as he couldn't find the driveway!!!

As he was going he asked how to get back to the shop  I actually felt sorry for him!!


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> Haha eventually yes - not before he called again as he couldn't find the driveway!!!
> 
> As he was going he asked how to get back to the shop  I actually felt sorry for him!!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh bless. At least he wouldn’t have starved if he was lost on the motorway


----------



## huckybuck

The postman always delivers


----------



## Trixie1

I take it that Europe have beaten the USA in the Ryders Cup Not that I know much about golf!! I'm just glad that we won something!!


----------



## huckybuck

Trixie1 said:


> I take it that Europe have beaten the USA in the Ryders Cup Not that I know much about golf!! I'm just glad that we won something!!


Romped it!!!!


----------



## Dumpling

huckybuck said:


> Ooh I will definitely make something - do you just leave it then til Christmas?


Yup, give it a stir/shake every day for about a week to help the sugar dissolve then just a shake every so often after that just to keep in well mixed. I usually taste it after a month or so to see if any more sugar needs adding. I made the gin today, I've not tried apple and blackberry before so it will be interesting to see how it turns out!


----------



## Summercat

@Dumpling 
Those look delicious


----------



## ewelsh

I’ve got millions of Damsons if anyone wants them, now they make great gin, but my batch last year was more like rocket fuel, I’m still not sure what I did wrong!


----------



## LJC675

Ok so here's a random thing, not to do with cats at all. My washing basket, it's great, each time I use it to hand washing out I think, that's great. It has legs that fold underneath and then you push buttons on the top and they spring out so no having to bend down (well not too far anyway) when hanging out washing.

Anyway if you find all that up and down annoying when you hang out washing, here's your solution. I got mine from amazon it's the Lakeland one, there are a number of similar ones that are cheaper, not sure how good they are. This one is great.

OK I know, it's sad to be excited about a washing basket.


----------



## SbanR

LJC675 said:


> Ok so here's a random thing, not to do with cats at all. My washing basket, it's great, each time I use it to hand washing out I think, that's great. It has legs that fold underneath and then you push buttons on the top and they spring out so no having to bed down (well not too far anyway) when hanging out washing.
> 
> Anyway if you find all that up and down annoying when you hang out washing, here's your solution. I got mine from amazon it's the Lakeland one, there are a number of similar ones that are cheaper, not sure how good they are. This one is great.
> 
> OK I know, it's sad to be excited about a washing basket.
> 
> View attachment 370470
> View attachment 370471


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious you wouldn't think anyone could go "high tech" on a washing basket but trust @LJC675 !!! 
ROFL!!!!


----------



## Dumpling

LJC675 said:


> Ok so here's a random thing, not to do with cats at all. My washing basket, it's great, each time I use it to hand washing out I think, that's great. It has legs that fold underneath and then you push buttons on the top and they spring out so no having to bed down (well not too far anyway) when hanging out washing.
> 
> Anyway if you find all that up and down annoying when you hang out washing, here's your solution. I got mine from amazon it's the Lakeland one, there are a number of similar ones that are cheaper, not sure how good they are. This one is great.
> 
> OK I know, it's sad to be excited about a washing basket.
> 
> View attachment 370470
> View attachment 370471


Oooh I need to get one of these! I seem to spend my life hanging out washing out at the moment (how do toddlers make so much mess???), so this would be super handy 

I'm feeling sorry for myself this morning, my horse moved to a new yard a couple of weeks ago and is still a bit unsettled - she was quite anxious in her stable yesterday and managed to stomp on my foot :Shifty my poor toe is so sore!! :Arghh:Arghh


----------



## TriTri

Patient says: Dr, Dr, I have a strawberry growing out of my head. 
Doctor says: I’ll give you some cream for that.


----------



## TriTri

How's your toe @Dumpling?


----------



## huckybuck

We are having our front path done this weekend - I came home after golf to find a CSI crime scene!! Ocado man wasn't impressed when he had to duck under the tape to deliver!!!

There was a huge digger here earlier this afternoon - now Mr HB is no where to be seen...supposedly out at a golf dinner but should I be worried???


----------



## ewelsh

Come on HB you’ve put him under the slabbing admit it


----------



## Trixie1

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 371071
> We are having our front path done this weekend - I came home after golf to find a CSI crime scene!! Ocado man wasn't impressed when he had to duck under the tape to deliver!!!
> 
> There was a huge digger here earlier this afternoon - now Mr HB is no where to be seen...supposedly out at a golf dinner but should I be worried???


Yes!!! This looks very suspicious to me too!!!


----------



## Charity

Earlier on this afternoon, my OH was in our front garden tinkering with his car and he came in and said the little elderly tortoiseshell cat from down the road was in the garden. I opened the front door and there she was sat on our doorstep. We live at the top end of our road and she lives at the bottom and I've not seen her as far up as ours before. 

She's a very friendly little soul and terribly thin. She was wearing a collar now which said "I am microchipped". I walked down the drive calling her all the time hoping she'd follow me back to her house. She followed but got a bit side tracked now and then so I picked her up and off we went towards her house. I don't know exactly which one she lives in so I put her down where she usually hangs about but, straight away, she started trotting back up the road :Banghead. I picked her up again, went into the nearest house and knocked on the door. A teenage boy came to the door so I asked him if he knew where the cat lived, he said no, he didn't know, but after going and asking his Dad, it turned out she lived next door. As I was waiting for someone to answer at her house, a car drove in with a man and a woman in it. 

The lady explained the cat was 18 and was always being picked up by someone thinking she was a stray and being taken to the vets. She said she didn't know what to do about her wandering as she didn't like being indoors. She even mentioned she had considered having her put to sleep which made me say that wasn't necessary if she was well and as she obviously had a reasonably good quality of life. She then asked me what I would do...huh! . I said if she were my cat I'd be worried about her being run over and suggested perhaps having a pen in the garden or catproofing like we had done. She said she didn't think she'd like that as she liked going out. (In my head I was thinking ..what's more important, her wandering and possibly getting run over or keeping her confined to your garden and safe). Anyway, after quite a long conversation, I left them with the cat but not hopeful things would change.

About an hour later, my OH came in from the garden and said she was back! :Arghh I looked through the glass in the front door and there she was sat on the doorstep again....groan! :Banghead I decided it was no use walking her back as she would just follow me home and it wasn't much use speaking to the owners again as they'd obviously let her out the minute I'd gone last time, so, much against my better judgement, I left her there. I kept looking through the glass every few minutes and there she was until about twenty minutes later when she had disappeared. I looked out of the window and saw her walking down the road back to her house and go inside...phew! 

I still fear for this little cat. Whilst I understand she's done this all her life, she's now old and a little senile so is a danger to herself but I just know they feel she should be allowed to carry on as she's always done rather than do something about keeping her safe. Sad. 

That's the second time I've "interfered" this weekend. On Saturday I saw a woman tie her beautiful Jack Russell to a railing in the very busy main street near to where we live and go off into Iceland. I waited watching the dog who was nervous as there were lots of people walking round him and the noisy traffic going by. When she came out, I just had to go up to her and said did she realise her dog could be stolen being left there. She said she felt guilty but she always watched from the shop (impossible I would say in a supermarket). I suggested leaving him at home while she shopped but she said he liked to come out with her. Thankfully, she didn't tell me where to go or seem offended that I'd spoken to her but, again, I felt my advice was falling on deaf ears.

Why is it people know what they are doing isn't right where pets are concerned yet they carry on doing it. Rant over.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

This is my life but with children, not pets. Advice given and falling on deaf ears - not always, obviously, but fairly often. 

I too would have to say something in the circumstances you've mentioned above, I wouldn't have been able not to. Husband would have been telling me not to say anything and I'd have done it anyway. I hope you saying something means they at least think seriously about what they do.


----------



## SuboJvR

I'm feeling a bit guilty 

Joey has been eyeing up a particular jump for a while, in the study. He'll sit on this chair and he wants to get to the top of the bookshelf (he has a safe route up, which is via his cat tree/the windowsill, either works). But no, he wants to make this jump right? He just sits there miaowing at it, and gets ready, then decides no.










He's been doing it for days, and I've steered him away from it, and distracted him with other things, but he just kept coming back.

Anyway today I let him have a go under my supervision (reasoning that he will just keep trying and trying, and maybe sometimes he has to fail to learn?) and he did manage to get his front legs up but... not the back and then he has a less than graceful drop to the floor.  "I told you so!"

He's fine, he ran off tail between his legs coz he knew mummy knows best and then went to daddy for snuggles  but he let me check all his legs and his back and stuff and then he had a good ol' play with some kitty boinks.

Kids eh, who'd have em?!


----------



## SbanR

Give it a day or two. He'll try again


----------



## Whompingwillow

I also feel guilty as mojo was having one of his full throttle shrieking episodes and I wasn't in the mood so I kept telling him to STOP SHOUTING. By the time it got to 8am I was so fed up of it that i didn't play or take him out as I usually I do. I just buried my whole self including my ears in a bath and then left. Now I can't wait to cuddle him. 5am wake up is always cute and never annoys me. It's when he doesn't stop for hours at his full volume demands, on little sleep, that I have little patience for it. He woke me up screeching in case I didn't hear him, biting my cheek , my elbow my feet. All that was wonderful actually. He ate his breakfast 5.30 shrieked and paced continously until 8.30. Had a second breakfast then continued to shout until 10 (rightly so this time as I hadn't played with him or taken him out and he refused to entertain himself). I told him multiple times 'you are driving me bonkers but I love you' I think he just missed me as I haven't been in very much recently. he needs all your sympathy as the poor lad had little of mine this morning! Of course that never happens without some guilt, the horror (which probably refers to both of us. I was a horror in his eyes ignoring him like that and he was a horror in my eyes.. I will make up for it and he always does too by doing nothing at all and letting me kiss his belly and face and by just being his cute irresistible self. Poor mojo!

Enjoying a chicken wing. Love the impp


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mojo got the biggest cuddle when I got in, and a longer then usual ‘taking off my shoes shoe lace play’, a tuna treat meal and a trip outside. He is satisfied. Later the wand toy will come out and I think I could be forgiven... I wont tell you what happened before going outside to top off mojos TERRIBLE day. (Ok the lead got tangled around a draw handle and he got stuck... and I laughed... :Arghh I do have a lot to make up for today :Nailbiting )


----------



## huckybuck

Does anyone else get grumpy when they are having a random check in the supermarket (if you've used self scan)? 

The young girl doing it today pulled everything out of my neatly packed bags to get right to the bottom and then proceeded to just chuck everything back in where she could find space. 

My lovely chilled bag/dried goods bag and veg bag were all mixed up and heavy stuff dumped on light stuff...

It made me really stroppy!!


----------



## Vanessa131

huckybuck said:


> Does anyone else get grumpy when they are having a random check in the supermarket (if you've used self scan)?
> 
> The young girl doing it today pulled everything out of my neatly packed bags to get right to the bottom and then proceeded to just chuck everything back in where she could find space.
> 
> My lovely chilled bag/dried goods bag and veg bag were all mixed up and heavy stuff dumped on light stuff...
> 
> It made me really stroppy!!


I make them pack it properly, they get the teacher glare!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I am mostly getting grumpy at the Waitrose app...as it doesn't store your mywaitrose card number on it and you need to use your phone to scan...quite odd. I prefer the little HHTs to scan with. Oh and yes, totally with you on the random checking, I've requested they repack it all properly *steely glare*


----------



## Summercat

Yes, that would annoy me but hasn't happened yet. Don't have self check out here but have used other places. I don't like when fragile foods get crushed etc :Bear


----------



## Dumpling

TriTri said:


> How's your toe @Dumpling?


Still a bit sore but much better than it was!  Horse is being less of a drama queen now thankfully!



SuboJvR said:


> I'm feeling a bit guilty
> 
> Joey has been eyeing up a particular jump for a while, in the study. He'll sit on this chair and he wants to get to the top of the bookshelf (he has a safe route up, which is via his cat tree/the windowsill, either works). But no, he wants to make this jump right? He just sits there miaowing at it, and gets ready, then decides no.
> 
> View attachment 371293
> 
> 
> He's been doing it for days, and I've steered him away from it, and distracted him with other things, but he just kept coming back.
> 
> Anyway today I let him have a go under my supervision (reasoning that he will just keep trying and trying, and maybe sometimes he has to fail to learn?) and he did manage to get his front legs up but... not the back and then he has a less than graceful drop to the floor.  "I told you so!"
> 
> He's fine, he ran off tail between his legs coz he knew mummy knows best and then went to daddy for snuggles  but he let me check all his legs and his back and stuff and then he had a good ol' play with some kitty boinks.
> 
> Kids eh, who'd have em?!


Hopefully it put him off! Although I had an old Oriental who's balance was was never quite the same after an episode of vestibular disease. He was always jumping on top of my wardrobe and if I didn't get to him in time he'd just fall off it! (And never seemed to land on his feet) He never learnt his lesson


----------



## huckybuck

When they first introduced self scan at our local Tesco (it was the very first store to trial it) I went ages without a random check. 

Then had one day had one. The guy who did it was new..he managed to scan a carton of milk twice by mistake, which then made it look like I had taken two of the same and only scanned one!! I was livid!!! I spoke to customer services, head office and my store manager and there was literally nothing they could do other than apologise. They didn't even send me a voucher or anything. I got a full check the next 10 times in a row and it was really embarrassing. I refused to let the guy who did it ever re scan me lol!!

Needless to say the minute they say random check my heckles go up so it's never a good thing lol!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Apparently when you complain about anything formally, you need to put in the complaint what outcome you expect from the complaint. I only recently learnt that despite years of working in retail and obviously now healthcare, where everything** we do is complained about and scrutinised. I've never done that - but maybe you needed to put, "I would like financial compensation in the form of vouchers for free milk for the rest of my life"...or something 

** okay, not everything but quite a lot!


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

huckybuck said:


> Does anyone else get grumpy when they are having a random check in the supermarket (if you've used self scan)?
> 
> The young girl doing it today pulled everything out of my neatly packed bags to get right to the bottom and then proceeded to just chuck everything back in where she could find space.
> 
> My lovely chilled bag/dried goods bag and veg bag were all mixed up and heavy stuff dumped on light stuff...
> 
> It made me really stroppy!!


Thankfully I don't have self scan in my local supermarket but anytime I tried it when I ventured to the big Tesco in the next town I got checked so I've just stopped trying it, no point packing my bags all neatly as I go just to get them pulled apart again! Thankfully I rarely ever go to Tesco anyway as it's so far away.


----------



## Psygon

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> Thankfully I don't have self scan in my local supermarket but anytime I tried it when I ventured to the big Tesco in the next town I got checked so I've just stopped trying it, no point packing my bags all neatly as I go just to get them pulled apart again! Thankfully I rarely ever go to Tesco anyway as it's so far away.


I get annoyed if I can't use the self-scan  There have been a couple of times the big Tesco near us has been so busy none of the self-scanners have been ready to use... and I've not been able to pack as I go. Then I get rushed at the checkouts... and then I get irritated - hehe


----------



## huckybuck

Psygon said:


> I get annoyed if I can't use the self-scan  There have been a couple of times the big Tesco near us has been so busy none of the self-scanners have been ready to use... and I've not been able to pack as I go. Then I get rushed at the checkouts... and then I get irritated - hehe


Me too!!

I like Waitrose too. Never ever had an issue there!!


----------



## huckybuck

https://joyforall.com/products/companion-cats?variant=10404273487915

Don't ask how I found this or why I was looking lol - but I have an inkling for one now...


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> https://joyforall.com/products/companion-cats?variant=10404273487915
> 
> Don't ask how I found this or why I was looking lol - but I have an inkling for one now...


hahah... at work we had to do a thing in our monthly meet up on interesting design in emerging tech. This was my example... AI, Robotics and Cats (and all for social good!).


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> https://joyforall.com/products/companion-cats?variant=10404273487915
> 
> Don't ask how I found this or why I was looking lol - but I have an inkling for one now...


Well, if you get one could you please pass Little H over to me


----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> Well, if you get one could you please pass Little H over to me


And then could you pass Jessie or Ollie to me?


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> https://joyforall.com/products/companion-cats?variant=10404273487915
> 
> Don't ask how I found this or why I was looking lol - but I have an inkling for one now...


This is similar and comes in a Bunty or Toppy look alike

https://www.houseofbath.co.uk/shop/...details/show.action?pdBoUid=9691#colour:,size:


----------



## LJC675

Charity said:


> This is similar and comes in a Bunty or Toppy look alike
> 
> https://www.houseofbath.co.uk/shop/...details/show.action?pdBoUid=9691#colour:,size:


I'm sorry but I find that a bit creepy


----------



## Charity

I suppose these 'toys' are helpful for people with dementia or other illnesses who like animals.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

Charity said:


> I suppose these 'toys' are helpful for people with dementia or other illnesses who like animals.


I've been considering it for OH's mum who has Alzheimer's, she's not that far progressed just now but I think it may be good for her in later stages as she does enjoy our cats.

Funny enough I had a house of bath catalogue in the post today and was looking at them in there!


----------



## Jaf

I’ve used self scanners a couple of times, years ago. Not a success. The machine kept shouting at me and there’s no where to put stuff while you’re scanning. I realise that the longer I live in Spain the more hermit-like I get. Sometimes the only person I speak to is the supermarket tiller. They don’t have self scanners here. The tillers act as security as well, I saw one tackle a man stealing lunchbox sized white wines! Here if the theft is less than €300 they can’t take you to court.

Also if I’m going to do the tillers job for them I want a staff discount!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Don't worry @Jaf you are not alone - I can't cope with people really any more...since we moved from London back to husband's home village my life is much more gentle, I don't deal well with traffic, nor large groups of people, if I only saw/talked to husband it wouldn't really bother me. I'm not unsociable, I'm just very happy in my own company and with him. I work alone a lot of the time too, obviously I see the families I am looking after but not much colleague contact, so I spend a lot of time on my own.

I remember once as a shop girl running down the road after some thieving so and so's and then having to go home for a few nights with a fixture bar in my bag as it was clearly the wrong family to chase and they were less than happy! Ahem. I do get myself in some pickles...


----------



## LJC675

Aw, the OH and I have just had a good old laugh at poor Kalex:

Their dinner alarm goes off at 6pm, both of them were just hanging around as normal, waiting for the bell. About 3 minutes to go Kalex suddenly goes outside, couple of minutes later the dinner alarm goes off, I open the back door to see where Kalex is (they always come running as soon as the alarm sounds) and there she is, she'd clearly decided that she needed to go to the loo before dinner, she's in the garden border with a worried look on her little face, scrabbling as quick as she can, little legs flying really fast trying to cover up her poop, bless her, she was desperate to come for dinner but just had to finish tidying up in the garden 1st. Her face and fast flying legs were hilarious. She came bombing in as soon as operation poop cover was done.


----------



## SbanR

I hope you rewarded her with a little extra treat for diligently covering up despite the urgent dinner alarm


----------



## huckybuck

Excitement in the HB house today!!

Mr HB got a hole in one and stole the limelight!!!

(I won the monthly medal and got handicap cut a bit)


----------



## Charity

LJC675 said:


> Aw, the OH and I have just had a good old laugh at poor Kalex:
> 
> Their dinner alarm goes off at 6pm, both of them were just hanging around as normal, waiting for the bell. About 3 minutes to go Kalex suddenly goes outside, couple of minutes later the dinner alarm goes off, I open the back door to see where Kalex is (they always come running as soon as the alarm sounds) and there she is, she'd clearly decided that she needed to go to the loo before dinner, she's in the garden border with a worried look on her little face, scrabbling as quick as she can, little legs flying really fast trying to cover up her poop, bless her, she was desperate to come for dinner but just had to finish tidying up in the garden 1st. Her face and fast flying legs were hilarious. She came bombing in as soon as operation poop cover was done.


:Hilarious:Hilarious Toppy does that sometimes, he's either indoors and doesn't know whether to stay in and get dinner or, as you can see by his face, he needs to rush out to the loo, or he's already in the garden on his toilet when he hears the plates and he keeps turning his head towards the house and doing his best to hurry up, not always possible, then comes rushing in at the speed of light when he's finished. If only you could explain there's no need to rush. They do make you laugh.


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Excitement in the HB house today!!
> 
> Mr HB got a hole in one and stole the limelight!!!
> 
> (I won the monthly medal and got handicap cut a bit)


Bravo :Cigar hungover today?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I thought I'd post a random question here for a change. How long does it take for cat hair to grow back in after shaving? Oscar's neck was shaved for his bloods back in August and whilst it's definitely growing back, it seems so slow. I'm not sure it will ever catch up back to the rest of his chest hair at this rate! He'll be having his bloods again next year before it's fully back at this rate! He's still handsome though


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> I thought I'd post a random question here for a change. How long does it take for cat hair to grow back in after shaving? Oscar's neck was shaved for his bloods back in August and whilst it's definitely growing back, it seems so slow. I'm not sure it will ever catch up back to the rest of his chest hair at this rate! He'll be having his bloods again next year before it's fully back at this rate! He's still handsome though


That does seem rather a long time hun. x


----------



## LJC675

Mrs Funkin said:


> I thought I'd post a random question here for a change. How long does it take for cat hair to grow back in after shaving? Oscar's neck was shaved for his bloods back in August and whilst it's definitely growing back, it seems so slow. I'm not sure it will ever catch up back to the rest of his chest hair at this rate! He'll be having his bloods again next year before it's fully back at this rate! He's still handsome though


I'm sure after K&S were spayed their hair took quite a while to grow back, you could definitely still see the outline of the shaved square for a good few months, I was surprised how long it took

Just looked back through some pics, here's one of them I took 2 months after their ops. you can still see Kalex's square:


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> I thought I'd post a random question here for a change. How long does it take for cat hair to grow back in after shaving? Oscar's neck was shaved for his bloods back in August and whilst it's definitely growing back, it seems so slow. I'm not sure it will ever catch up back to the rest of his chest hair at this rate! He'll be having his bloods again next year before it's fully back at this rate! He's still handsome though


Get them to take it from the other leg next year; in fact, get your vet to work his way round Oscar's legs


----------



## Dumpling

Mrs Funkin said:


> I thought I'd post a random question here for a change. How long does it take for cat hair to grow back in after shaving? Oscar's neck was shaved for his bloods back in August and whilst it's definitely growing back, it seems so slow. I'm not sure it will ever catch up back to the rest of his chest hair at this rate! He'll be having his bloods again next year before it's fully back at this rate! He's still handsome though


Inca had her tummy op about 3 months ago and although the hair is growing back you can still see the square patch that was shaved!


----------



## ewelsh

Glorious day here, unfortunately I’m shovelling tons of soil and not able to fully appreciate the day. 

I am not as fit as I used to be :Sorry


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SbanR said:


> Get them to take it from the other leg next year; in fact, get your vet to work his way round Oscar's legs


It was under his neck, both sides as they couldn't get it the first time 

Thanks @LJC675 and @Dumpling for the reassurance  Glad to know it just takes ages!


----------



## Summercat

Biggles and the kitten have both had their blood taken on the leg, no shaving.


----------



## Tawny75

HOw do I stop myself going to the my local pet shop to see what toys etc I can buy Severus? I am bad enough with stuff for the ferrets, add in a kitten and I am going to be poor....lol


----------



## Charity

Don't.....why deprive yourself of the joy of shopping for your lovely boy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Harrumph. Just watching It Takes Two. Double harrumph.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Harrumph. Just watching It Takes Two. Double harrumph.


What's got you harrumphing Mrs F?


----------



## huckybuck

It’s Sean’s apology I think - not seen it yet but heard about it.

Loved his girlfriends response - no regrets taking the cat!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Exactly that @huckybuck - just yuck. I feel saddest for Neil I think, his position is more difficult from a work POV whereas at least Seann's ex can dump him on twitter and take the cat with her. I didn't like the way he was talking about their non-perfect relationship either, he should just suck it up, not try and turn it around onto her. I'm afraid there are no grey areas for me as far as affairs go. So yes, my double harrumph was just that


----------



## Tawny75

Charity said:


> Don't.....why deprive yourself of the joy of shopping for your lovely boy


I didn't, a nice new litter tray for upstairs, two catnip toys and some 95% meat treats. Only because he was so brave at the vets.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Exactly that @huckybuck - just yuck. I feel saddest for Neil I think, his position is more difficult from a work POV whereas at least Seann's ex can dump him on twitter and take the cat with her. I didn't like the way he was talking about their non-perfect relationship either, he should just suck it up, not try and turn it around onto her. I'm afraid there are no grey areas for me as far as affairs go. So yes, my double harrumph was just that


From what Rebecca said he's obv done stuff to make her suspicious before. At least she knows the truth now as to what he's like. I got so annoyed at his defence trying to make her seem paranoid....grrrrr.

And why the heck wasn't he with her on her birthday - that summed him up for me...


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

I'm not a strictly fan but did see this story in the news, funny enough @huckybuck my initial response was why did he go out at all with someone else on her birthday? If I were her that would've probably been the last straw anyway (I think it's clear there has already been other ones leading up to this). I've just watched the video of the interview last night, he doesn't appear sorry at all, his body language was all off as well as his tone. I don't think that he fully understands just how bad his actions were and is clearly annoyed at what she's been saying about him. The man has just split from his long term girlfriend and I know he could be trying to compose himself for tv but he really didn't look that upset about it, he was clearly more upset about his damaged reputation.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

Tawny75 said:


> HOw do I stop myself going to the my local pet shop to see what toys etc I can buy Severus? I am bad enough with stuff for the ferrets, add in a kitten and I am going to be poor....lol


In my experience I only stop when I really have no money left! Before that I just can't help myself, I have a house full of cat toys!


----------



## ewelsh

I’m having a rant.


I order weekly from Waitrose and have done for years now (thanks to Loulou ) I am an hour’s drive away, can I get a Christmas slot NO 

They claim they send out e mails 3 months in advance! I said, I logged on when I received the email and still it was fully booked, but what really took the flipping biscuit was I over heard a lady at the doctors saying how delighted she was to be having a Waitrose delivery this year, that she doesn’t bother using them the rest of the year yet it’s handy Christmas time :Muted:Muted

I rang Waitrose to basically vent my frustration, talk about falling of deaf ears! :Banghead

I am not amused :Yawn


----------



## Summercat

@ewelsh 
I would write to customer service. Explain you are a longstanding customer and when you received the email the slots were already filled. Say how you use the delivery service regularly and are disappointed they are not available to you over the holiday.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I would tweet them @ewelsh - they are not keen on such negative things being in the totally public eye, as it is on twitter. We just booked our Ocado slot but it's rubbish and they had almost all gone within seconds of us getting the email.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

Am I the only weirdo who actually enjoys the Christmas supermarket shop?! I've never trusted the online grocery shopping, I'm really picky about what I buy and make sure I get the longest date on fresh items, if they don't have exactly what I want them I'd rather go without than get a random alternative item. Though I'm sure things have improved since the early days of it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh yes, we only order the bulky stuff (tins of stuff, soft drinks, milk by the gallon, malibu, beer....) - the fresh things I physically go to the shop. We rarely get subs but I do want to choose my own fresh food. I've actually given up on our village butcher now as I had an £87 (!!) turkey from there and a £50 piece of beef and both were terrible. 

I am *stupidly* excited about Christmas this year as (assuming my new role starts, which it looks like it will), I am definitely OFF on Christmas and Boxing Days. Hurrah! I am a touch worried about the Christmas tree though...methinks heirloom baubles will not be low down on the tree


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Summercat said:


> Biggles and the kitten have both had their blood taken on the leg, no shaving.


I wonder if they'd do it that way if I asked? Perhaps he wriggled too much?


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh yes, we only order the bulky stuff (tins of stuff, soft drinks, milk by the gallon, malibu, beer....) - the fresh things I physically go to the shop. We rarely get subs but I do want to choose my own fresh food. I've actually given up on our village butcher now as I had an £87 (!!) turkey from there and a £50 piece of beef and both were terrible.
> 
> I am *stupidly* excited about Christmas this year as (assuming my new role starts, which it looks like it will), I am definitely OFF on Christmas and Boxing Days. Hurrah! I am a touch worried about the Christmas tree though...methinks heirloom baubles will not be low down on the tree


I've just had a look at Ocado and I'm wondering if that might be the solution to our current problem of poor choice with store cupboard items. Our local supermarket is getting worse and worse for choice and we've tried a few bigger supermarkets further afield but they seem to be just as bad. Now I just need to convince OH to try it out!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I fought against it for ages - but now we do it, I love it. I still do a physical visit to Lidl's on occasion though for all their nice "weirdy things" as my husband calls them  It's worth a try, surely?


----------



## QOTN

Mrs Funkin said:


> I wonder if they'd do it that way if I asked? Perhaps he wriggled too much?


For a full blood screen, it is usual to take it from the neck because it is difficult to get enough from the leg. The leg is fine for a Felv/FIV test or similar.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

Mrs Funkin said:


> I fought against it for ages - but now we do it, I love it. I still do a physical visit to Lidl's on occasion though for all their nice "weirdy things" as my husband calls them  It's worth a try, surely?


Well I asked and he said 'that seems a bit excessive', I asked again and he said we could try it. I think he realised I wasn't going to shut about it until he said yes


----------



## Mrs Funkin

There are all kinds of vouchers and intro offers for them, have a google. We get a cheap discount delivery pass, only for Tues, Weds, Thurs - but it's £1.99 a month IIRC. It's always worth asking what deal they can do on delivery, they want your custom. We picked Ocado because it comes straight from a warehouse and hasn't been to a shop and put on the shop floor, to be picked from there and then delivered.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

QOTN said:


> For a full blood screen, it is usual to take it from the neck because it is difficult to get enough from the leg. The leg is fine for a Felv/FIV test or similar.


Thanks @QOTN - I thought as much, I was just being hopeful.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

Mrs Funkin said:


> There are all kinds of vouchers and intro offers for them, have a google. We get a cheap discount delivery pass, only for Tues, Weds, Thurs - but it's £1.99 a month IIRC. It's always worth asking what deal they can do on delivery, they want your custom. We picked Ocado because it comes straight from a warehouse and hasn't been to a shop and put on the shop floor, to be picked from there and then delivered.


I'm hoping that because it's from a warehouse we'll still get a good range of choice. The other supermarkets all only offer the same choice as their nearest supermarket cos that's obviously where it comes from so the full range on the website is meaningless to us.

I noticed on the Ocado home page they're offering 30% off first order plus free delivery for a year which is very enticing. Whether it's still there by the time we've been able to put an order together is the question!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Free delivery for a year is great. We started with that and then each year, we ring and ask them what deal they can do for us. I sound like an Ocado sales girl...it's just that it's changed my shopping life!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I met a tabby today called Phoebe, whilst doing a postnatal visit...she was pretty but not as gorgeous as your Phoebe @Joy84


----------



## Joy84

Mrs Funkin said:


> I met a tabby today called Phoebe, whilst doing a postnatal visit...she was pretty but not as gorgeous as your Phoebe @Joy84


Aww, Phoebe says thank you 
Or she would if she wasn't snoozing!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

She's so ladylike, with her little crossed paws


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Has anyone bought a Petlinks Mystery Motion - and does your cat like it? I am considering it for the small furry boy...


----------



## Jaf

I shouldn’t moan, I moved here of my own volition. But... I would love delivery to the house. And takeaways. Actually just the post would be great. 

If I did live in town I would have access to shops etc but I wouldn’t have all these lovely cats. A fair swap.

“Squeaky wheel gets the oil”...shout at them, I’m sure they’ll find you a slot.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've actually given up on our village butcher now as I had an £87 (!!) turkey from there and a £50 piece of beef and both were terrible


Have a look at Copas Turkeys Mrs F - we get them every year and they have always been amazing.

I've actually been to the farm and seen them among the apple orchards!! I think they do courier delivery.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It was a Copas turkey, HB, it was just awful, I was so disappointed.


----------



## huckybuck

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> I've just had a look at Ocado and I'm wondering if that might be the solution to our current problem of poor choice with store cupboard items. Our local supermarket is getting worse and worse for choice and we've tried a few bigger supermarkets further afield but they seem to be just as bad. Now I just need to convince OH to try it out!


Ocado is the best!!!
They hardly ever substitute or don't deliver what you have asked for. They give you approx shelf life on perishables. 
The staff are really polite and if you have any problems they try to rectify ASAP. 
You get lots of choice inc most Waitrose products too - more than a normal supermarket.

An added bonus is you can add a fetch order onto your delivery for free - great for cat litter!


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> It was a Copas turkey, HB, it was just awful, I was so disappointed.


Gosh I am so surprised.
Did you order direct from the farm?
Did it come in the proper box etc?
We've had them for about 10 years now and not had a bad one. We order direct usually.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No, from the butcher but yes, in the box, funny little thermometer thingymibob in there too. Can you tell I’m scarred by spending £87 and barely being able to eat it? I’m a reasonable cook, so I don’t think it was me...!


----------



## Whompingwillow

I thought you were talking about avocados in here


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> No, from the butcher but yes, in the box, funny little thermometer thingymibob in there too. Can you tell I'm scarred by spending £87 and barely being able to eat it? I'm a reasonable cook, so I don't think it was me...!


I'd be tempted to write to them and tell them - it's a family run business and all hands on - they may well offer a discount to get you to try again and I would think take extra care with your order. Worth an email I think.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Has anyone bought a Petlinks Mystery Motion - and does your cat like it? I am considering it for the small furry boy...


I think it's the same concept as a cats meow so yes and yes lol!! Only issue we have is with heavy footed MCs they like to pull the stick bit off!!!


----------



## ewelsh

Anyone watching the Royal wedding?

I think it’s all very elegantly British, I love her dress


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm a bit confuzzled by Beatrice's Maid of Honour dress. I do think Eugenie is a beautiful girl and I love the emerald tiara with her auburn hair (I missed her walking in, so haven't seen the dress in it's entirety). I'm fed up with Andrea Bochelli now though...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh and I've just realised, no veil. I do like a veil, I didn't feel like a bride until my veil was on, despite the frock and tiara


----------



## Tawny75

I think she looks really elegant. I also love the fuchsia colour that Kate is wearing too


----------



## ewelsh

I like a veil but in this wind! Maybe not!


----------



## Tawny75

ewelsh said:


> I like a veil but in this wind! Maybe not!


Good point, it played havoc with the bridesmaids and pages, nearly blew them off their feet!


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Anyone watching the Royal wedding?
> 
> I think it's all very elegantly British, I love her dress


No, not until I'm forced to e.g. news. One of the sisters has a big mouth n pop eyes, possibly the other sister as the one getting married didn't look too bad on this morning's news.
Am I going to get jumped on now by all the loyal supporters?


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Has anyone bought a Petlinks Mystery Motion - and does your cat like it? I am considering it for the small furry boy...


Just had a look on Amazon and it seems very similar to the cat meow toy but with a few bad reviews on battery life. Just wondering if it really is a better product or just a new version.


----------



## Charity

I liked it, it was less pomp and ceremony than usual. Her dress was lovely. OH said he didn't like the chopsticks in Fergie's hat!


----------



## Soozi

Loved the dress! Much nicer than Meghan's


----------



## Psygon

Mrs Funkin said:


> Has anyone bought a Petlinks Mystery Motion - and does your cat like it? I am considering it for the small furry boy...


we don't have that one, but we do have this one:

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/new-cat-products/wingpet-invisible-flying-mouse-cat-toy#

and this one:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mixse-Unde...UTF8&qid=1539366111&sr=8-2&keywords=cats+meow

the first one i think they like better than the cats meow one, I think maybe because it's an oval (or maybe it's the green). The battery runs out really quickly tho, so rechargable ones are a must!


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

So I've just spent the last few hours looking at Ocado, getting very excited about all the things we can get, the choice, the brilliance of having it delivered. Finish up exploring it all to find an email from them saying they don't deliver to my area! Not in the least bit surprised but very very disappointed


----------



## huckybuck

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> So I've just spent the last few hours looking at Ocado, getting very excited about all the things we can get, the choice, the brilliance of having it delivered. Finish up exploring it all to find an email from them saying they don't deliver to my area! Not in the least bit surprised but very very disappointed


Oh no!!

I liked god then read the end.. that's terrible news!!

How about Waitrose?


----------



## huckybuck

I’ve been out all day but just caught a pic of the dress!! 

Loved it!!!

It was so 50s from the cut and neckline and I thought the fabric with almost a brocade in it was stunning. 

I wonder if she was supposed to have a veil and changed because of the weather? Though the train was long and stunning so maybe not.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

huckybuck said:


> Oh no!!
> 
> I liked god then read the end.. that's terrible news!!
> 
> How about Waitrose?


Waitrose definitely won't deliver here, no idea where the nearest one is but at least 40-50 miles away. Any other supermarket delivery is pointless because it's the same poor choice we get in-store. It's honestly getting worse rather than better here.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> So I've just spent the last few hours looking at Ocado, getting very excited about all the things we can get, the choice, the brilliance of having it delivered. Finish up exploring it all to find an email from them saying they don't deliver to my area! Not in the least bit surprised but very very disappointed


Oh botherations  that's rubbish.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Psygon said:


> we don't have that one, but we do have this one:
> 
> http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/new-cat-products/wingpet-invisible-flying-mouse-cat-toy#
> 
> and this one:
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mixse-Unde...UTF8&qid=1539366111&sr=8-2&keywords=cats+meow
> 
> the first one i think they like better than the cats meow one, I think maybe because it's an oval (or maybe it's the green). The battery runs out really quickly tho, so rechargable ones are a must!


Thanks, I shall investigate the first one I think  ETA: is it very noisy? Not sure the furry boy will like it if it's too noisy...


----------



## SbanR

Morning news screened Eugenie's wedding (again!) but this time they commented on her dress n how she specifically asked the designer to show her scoliosis scar. Her approach to it shows her in such a very good light


----------



## Bertie'sMum

A friend just sent me this my email and I immediately thought you might all enjoy it !

Biology exam

In a college Biology exam, the last question was, 
'Name eight (8) advantages of Mother's Milk'. This final question was 
worth 70 points or zero, none at all.

One male student was hard put to think of eight 
advantages. However, after some serious contemplation, he wrote this

answer:

1) It is a perfect formula for the child. 
2) It provides immunity against several diseases. 
3) It is always the right temperature. 
4) It is inexpensive. 
5) It bonds the child to the mother and vice versa. 
6) It is always available as needed.

..and then, the student was stuck for two more 
answers. In desperation, just before the bell rang, indicating the end 
of the exam he wrote:

7) It comes in two quite attractive containers, and 
* 8) it's high enough off the floor where the cat can't get to it. *


----------



## ewelsh

:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

ROFL!!!!!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I should include that in antenatal appointments


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, we are still up (watching the Ironman world championships from Hawaii) and it's totally confused Oscar! He has no idea why we aren't in bed yet...the women still have 23 miles to run and the boys have "only" 19. We've been lucky enough to go twice as husband is an awesome triathlete and qualified for the world champs twice, so we watch and spot all our favourite places on the course  I'm quite tired though now, no afternoon nap as surprise visitors arrived so my planned "staying up late nap" didn't happen. Zzzzzzzz *thunk*


----------



## huckybuck

Still up here!!

Not watching iron man tho do like Hawaii and would love to go back some day!! Very impressed with Mr F!!! I have a cousin who lived in Hawaii and used to do triathlons etc.... she then went to San Francisco and Canada...very random but wondered if you’d met???? Clara 

Just done Strictly!! Wow the judges voting was quite surprising for Sean and Katya. Are they trying to keep them in and keep viewing figures up I wonder??? The dance was good but he wasn’t that good!!! I was watching body language like a hawk!!!

Caught up with EE and found this week very though provoking. 

Now catching up with Casualty - there aren’t many people I’d ditch Mr HB for but OH Dylan - only needs to snap his fingers, though not overly impressed by his behaviour just recently!! (Anton you need to work a teeny bit harder to get back into 1st reserve)


----------



## Soozi

huckybuck said:


> Still up here!!
> 
> Not watching iron man tho do like Hawaii and would love to go back some day!! Very impressed with Mr F!!! I have a cousin who lived in Hawaii and used to do triathlons etc.... she then went to San Francisco and Canada...very random but wondered if you'd met???? Clara
> 
> Just done Strictly!! Wow the judges voting was quite surprising for Sean and Katya. Are they trying to keep them in and keep viewing figures up I wonder??? The dance was good but he wasn't that good!!! I was watching body language like a hawk!!!
> 
> Caught up with EE and found this week very though provoking.
> 
> Now catching up with Casualty - there aren't many people I'd ditch Mr HB for but OH Dylan - only needs to snap his fingers, though not overly impressed by his behaviour just recently!! (Anton you need to work a teeny bit harder to get back into 1st reserve)


I didn't think their dance was That good either! Was also watching body language, eyes and hands! Lol! I think they will stay in tho!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I got bitten by a flying beastie at parkrun yesterday and I am having a worse than normal reaction to it (I often get cellulitis from bites and need ABs). Of course, it's Sunday, so our little minor injuries unit isn't open and I'm at work Mon-Weds but on call tomorrow night after a full antenatal clinic, so doubt I'll be able to get to minor injuries then either, will see if I can get a nurse practitioner appt at GP but that probably won't work either as they are always so busy too. I have no fluclox in the cupboard and really *really* could do without a serious infection. Rats and double rats. No response needed, just "gggrrrrrrr"-ing about it


----------



## Soozi

Oh Lovi! Isn’t there a number you can ring in the Uk to get advice ie where you can pick up the meds to treat it? Do you know what bit you! Hope you can get that sorted! xxx


----------



## SbanR

Your GP practice must know how susceptible you are to cellulitis. Couldn't a nurse practitioner speak to you on the phone n write you a prescription?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sadly not (on both counts). I've only been once to the GP down here as I still worked up in London, so got treatment up there normally. Hopefully I can sort it tomorrow - fingers crossed.


----------



## Trixie1

Oh no!! Can you ring 111 NHS helpline, may be worth a try.


----------



## SbanR

Trixie1 said:


> Oh no!! Can you ring 111 NHS helpline, may be worth a try.


Nah, she'll only have to spend an hour answering their tick list of questions


----------



## Trixie1

SbanR said:


> Nah, she'll only have to spend an hour answering their tick list of questions


Really! Then no, I wouldn't call, hopefully sort out tomorrow.


----------



## SbanR

Trixie1 said:


> Really! Then no, I wouldn't call, hopefully sort out tomorrow.


Just me being cynical about 111, but honestly doubt a prescription would be forthcoming from them


----------



## ewelsh

They could shopdoc it via fax to a dispensary! We used to do that often on weekends or bank holidays!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm OK, I do feel a bit yucky but it's to be expected and I am used to it. I will do my utmost to sort it tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Flipping heck, I think I’ve got a popliteal blood clot (I’ve had a DVT before and I’ve got a clotting disorder), so this means hours in A&E tomorrow I reckon. How pesky. Annoyingly, on same leg as my bite, so that’s a confounding variable for whichever poor SHO I see in A&E. I hate hospitals :Hilarious


----------



## popcornsmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Flipping heck, I think I've got a popliteal blood clot (I've had a DVT before and I've got a clotting disorder), so this means hours in A&E tomorrow I reckon. How pesky. Annoyingly, on same leg as my bite, so that's a confounding variable for whichever poor SHO I see in A&E. I hate hospitals :Hilarious


Gosh that sounds nasty I hope you get it sorted!!


----------



## popcornsmum

Random Q but is there a way to stop 2 cats fighting in the street? Poor old girl cat across the road is being set upon by super large Male tabby from round the corner and I feel so sorry for her! It happens regularly he comes into our street and into her territory!


----------



## SbanR

@Mrs Funkin poor you. Not nice at all. That's your busy work schedule out the window, n hours in A&E. Hope you get sorted pdq.

@popcornsmum I think there was a similar post a while ago. As I remember it, the street residents got together to agree a date to keep their cats in, one of them borrowed a friend's dog n allowed it to patrol the area n scare off bully cat. Each time bully cat reappeared, after months, they went through this procedure again


----------



## Charity

How are you today Mrs F?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm ok, thanks @Charity - they think clot in superficial vein not deep vein and to monitor (along with ABs for bite).


----------



## ewelsh

Poor you Mrs F do you have those lovely thick sexy stocking socks on? 

Glad you have been seen by GP


----------



## huckybuck

What a pain Mrs F 
Glad you are ok though and hopefully ABs will sort out bite.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm ok, thanks @Charity - they think clot in superficial vein not deep vein and to monitor (along with ABs for bite).


Hope it's not as bad as you initially thought and that you are getting lots of Oscar fuss:Cat


----------



## SuboJvR

I hope Joey is okay...

We went to London "for the day" and decided to check the box office for day tickets so we have ended up going to Wicked this evening for a bargain price!!

We left two timed meals for him and he had breakfast so he should be okay right! If a little grumpy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh! I'm envious, I'd love to see Wicked. I'm sure Joey will forgive you, though it's going to take a LOT of treats I reckon


----------



## Charity




----------



## TriTri

Has anyone here tried these Tea & Biscuit flavour Yorkshire teabags? I highly recommend them, as they really do taste like tea and biscuits! The evening and breakfast teabags are also very nice.
I introduced my family to them, they all love them, and my sister has also now got several friends hooked on the tea and Biscuit flavour tea bags.
Because they are new out Sainsbury's have them reduced to £1.50 a box at the moment.


----------



## Summercat

No, have only had the regular Yorkshire Tea. Looks interesting!


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> View attachment 372226
> Has anyone here tried these Tea & Biscuit flavour Yorkshire teabags? I highly recommend them, as they really do taste like tea and biscuits! The evening and breakfast teabags are also very nice.
> I introduced my family to them, they all love them, and my sister has also now got several friends hooked on the tea and Biscuit flavour tea bags.
> Because they are new out Sainsbury's have them reduced to £1.50 a box at the moment.


Yes but you cant crunch a T bag


----------



## Charity

TriTri said:


> View attachment 372226
> Has anyone here tried these Tea & Biscuit flavour Yorkshire teabags? I highly recommend them, as they really do taste like tea and biscuits! The evening and breakfast teabags are also very nice.
> I introduced my family to them, they all love them, and my sister has also now got several friends hooked on the tea and Biscuit flavour tea bags.
> Because they are new out Sainsbury's have them reduced to £1.50 a box at the moment.


It would have to taste like digestives for me.


----------



## SuboJvR

Popped around dads this afternoon and got a lovely warm welcome from Cavendish cat, complete with rolling around over my feet wanting fuss and strokes. He’s such a delight now, can’t believe how far he’s come!

Cameron cat is shyly sleeping upstairs, but he caused a stir this week as he stayed out all day playing with a new friend in the garden!!! I’m hoping spending time outdoors will help him build his confidence too


----------



## Charity

SuboJvR said:


> Popped around dads this afternoon and got a lovely warm welcome from Cavendish cat, complete with rolling around over my feet wanting fuss and strokes. He's such a delight now, can't believe how far he's come!
> 
> Cameron cat is shyly sleeping upstairs, but he caused a stir this week as he stayed out all day playing with a new friend in the garden!!! I'm hoping spending time outdoors will help him build his confidence too


What! No photos?


----------



## LJC675

TriTri said:


> View attachment 372226
> Has anyone here tried these Tea & Biscuit flavour Yorkshire teabags? I highly recommend them, as they really do taste like tea and biscuits! The evening and breakfast teabags are also very nice.
> I introduced my family to them, they all love them, and my sister has also now got several friends hooked on the tea and Biscuit flavour tea bags.
> Because they are new out Sainsbury's have them reduced to £1.50 a box at the moment.


Oooh interesting. I'm a bit of a tea addict. Are they very strong, I like my tea pretty weak. Think I've seen the Yorkshire ones before and they're a bit 'builders tea' if you know what I mean.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Interesting tea flavors.


----------



## TriTri

LJC675 said:


> Oooh interesting. I'm a bit of a tea addict. Are they very strong, I like my tea pretty weak. Think I've seen the Yorkshire ones before and they're a bit 'builders tea' if you know what I mean.


The Breakfast brew is stronger I think. I think you would be fine with the Biscuit flavour (or evening decaf with herbs). My sister dunks the teabag in and straight out again and she loves them.


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> It would have to taste like digestives for me.


Hi Charity
To me they taste like malted milk biscuits and smell a cross between the "nice" biscuits and vanilla. Others have said they taste of the "nice" biscuits. So that's more for me then


----------



## Minuscule

I really struggle with stress again. I am trying to be relocated to France with my company and I still have no official response... I only have a few days to give my notice for my current accommodation. I can't even relax anymore, it's all I'm thinking of and I feel I won't know in time...
Why does everything has to be so complicated? I sold my house at the last minute, days before having to sign my rental contract and now this. It's like everything always has to happen at the last second and I'm in limbo again


----------



## huckybuck

TriTri said:


> View attachment 372226
> Has anyone here tried these Tea & Biscuit flavour Yorkshire teabags? I highly recommend them, as they really do taste like tea and biscuits! The evening and breakfast teabags are also very nice.
> I introduced my family to them, they all love them, and my sister has also now got several friends hooked on the tea and Biscuit flavour tea bags.
> Because they are new out Sainsbury's have them reduced to £1.50 a box at the moment.


Ooh must try the biscuit ones!!!

I like a nice builders tea!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Minuscule said:


> I really struggle with stress again. I am trying to be relocated to France with my company and I still have no official response... I only have a few days to give my notice for my current accommodation. I can't even relax anymore, it's all I'm thinking of and I feel I won't know in time...
> Why does everything has to be so complicated? I sold my house at the last minute, days before having to sign my rental contract and now this. It's like everything always has to happen at the last second and I'm in limbo again


Oh that's so frustrating!!! 
It's odd they haven't given you a response???? 
Is it over dates or the actual job?


----------



## Minuscule

huckybuck said:


> Oh that's so frustrating!!!
> It's odd they haven't given you a response????
> Is it over dates or the actual job?


They just don't care and probably play with my nerves so they can offer me a ridiculous salary and I have no time / energy to discuss it... it's everything... dates but also (mainly) the actual job (they are taking ages to get the contract ready).


----------



## huckybuck

Could you turn the tables and if when they finally get their act in gear say they had taken so long you thought they weren’t going to offer it to you. Then say you now have to give notice etc if you take the job... and try to do it in your timescale.


----------



## Minuscule

No because for my accommodation I have a break clause that I can only use in a few days at the latest. If not I'm stuck in this place for another 8 months.
So I think I'll send my notice regardless. If something goes wrong I am even thinking of quitting my job because I don't think I will manage this situation much longer (I am really depressed and need to be in my home country). But 2 things, firstly my work notice would force me to stay at least a month after my house contract ends and secondly, I made the mistake of leaving a job I couldn't stand anymore a few years ago and it took me more than a year before I found another one. I promised myself I'll never do that again...


----------



## Cully

LJC675 said:


> Oooh interesting. I'm a bit of a tea addict. Are they very strong, I like my tea pretty weak. Think I've seen the Yorkshire ones before and they're a bit 'builders tea' if you know what I mean.


I prefer my tea weak and find most brands way too strong.
Have you tried the Red Bush variety? I started drinking it a year ago and now I'm hooked and don't drink anything else at home.
It comes in original and vanilla flavours, and it is so nice I can even take it without out milk.
It's available most places, but I usually get mine from Tesco. The Tetley one is £1.80 for 40 bags, but there are cheaper ones.


----------



## Tawny75

I love the Twinings flavoured green teas. Salted Caramel is my favourite then the Gingerbread one. I have never tried red bush, does it taste like normal tea?


----------



## ewelsh

I only drink Red Bush tea and have done for 10 years, it’s natuarally caffeine free and tanine free.

I have never tried the Tetley brand. Red Bush tea is South African Rooibos leaves, It’s an acquired taste that’s all I am saying, no one I have met likes it, so must only appeal to cat people 

Never tried biscuit flavoured tea either.


----------



## ewelsh

Minuscule said:


> No because for my accommodation I have a break clause that I can only use in a few days at the latest. If not I'm stuck in this place for another 8 months.
> So I think I'll send my notice regardless. If something goes wrong I am even thinking of quitting my job because I don't think I will manage this situation much longer (I am really depressed and need to be in my home country). But 2 things, firstly my work notice would force me to stay at least a month after my house contract ends and secondly, I made the mistake of leaving a job I couldn't stand anymore a few years ago and it took me more than a year before I found another one. I promised myself I'll never do that again...


I am sorry to read things are bad again @Minuscule 
Why don't you just hand in your notice tell them the truth about accommodation and just quit your rental which you are unhappy in and just go home. They can't chase you to France can they! Remember nothing is written in stone and they can't hang you, you need to go home and allow your self to be looked after for a while and then you can start again! X


----------



## SbanR

Years ago I was able to get Honey bush tea, also from South Africa. Far superior to Rooibos.

On a different note, had email notification from yodel giving me 2 hour delivery slot! Hope this new practice keeps up and I no longer have to keep the whole day free in case of an evening delivery


----------



## SbanR

@Minuscule I'm sorry you're under this extra pressure again. It's worth considering ewelsh suggestion? Xx


----------



## LJC675

Aaarghhhh work is doing my head in, you know when you're having a day when everything's being a complete pain in the neck, no-one getting back to you about things, and you can't get things done, that's me today, so I'm going to go out and buy some of that biscuit tea. Hopefully when I get back I'll have a yummy cuppa and all the frustrating people will have stopped being annoying.


----------



## TriTri

Minuscule said:


> No because for my accommodation I have a break clause that I can only use in a few days at the latest. If not I'm stuck in this place for another 8 months.
> So I think I'll send my notice regardless. If something goes wrong I am even thinking of quitting my job because I don't think I will manage this situation much longer (I am really depressed and need to be in my home country). But 2 things, firstly my work notice would force me to stay at least a month after my house contract ends and secondly, I made the mistake of leaving a job I couldn't stand anymore a few years ago and it took me more than a year before I found another one. I promised myself I'll never do that again...


Hi Minuscule, sorry to hear you are so fed up and your employers don't appear to be helping much.
Do you have family or friends to stay with in France, to support you until you find more work?
Could you ask to see your manager, and without saying too much, mention the urgency for a reply due to your rental agreement? They may not be as bad as you think, but just very busy, and have intentions to get you a job in France, which you may like and would at least be a start for you there, at minimum, until you find something better? Just be truthful and direct and stress the urgency and say you would really appreciate a reply by x date. If they don't sort it, and you hVe financial support in France, then leave. In the meantime check with the Citizens Advice Bureaux re what the implications would be if you didn't give proper notice. I suspect like someone else said here, they won't do anything, but it's worth checking for your peace of mind.
Also, you sound like you need a break, so have you any holiday entitlement you could take now, as opposed to making a rushed decision? A few weeks off and you may see the wood through the trees.


----------



## Cully

Tawny75 said:


> I love the Twinings flavoured green teas. Salted Caramel is my favourite then the Gingerbread one. I have never tried red bush, does it taste like normal tea?


I always offer red bush as an alternative when friends call, and those who try it are very suprised by how nice it is.Yes it is very like normal tea, with a reddy colour and not so bitter. It's quite pleasant and can be drunk with or without milk.The vanilla flavour is my favourite.
The reason I first tried it is because it claims to have many health benefits and has lots of antioxidants., no caffeine either which is a plus.


----------



## SbanR

@LJC675 how was the biscuit tea?


----------



## Summercat

I drink roobios sometimes, have tried the red and green varieties. Would like to find the honey bush tea @SbanR mentioned. 
I prefer somewhat stronger black teas, such as PG Tips.


----------



## Summercat

@Minuscule 
Not sure if I am following correctly but if the new job is delaying, I would put out feelers for other options.
Hope things work out soon.


----------



## LJC675

SbanR said:


> @LJC675 how was the biscuit tea?


Well, it does smell of biscuits, but I couldn't really taste the biscuit, but that may be because I have it pretty weak. Mind you I did drink a cup with a slice of toast for lunch and that was really weird it was like having biscuits on toast!!

So I think I'm going to stick with drinking it on its own as it is nice and then back to my normal PG tips for drinking with things.


----------



## Minuscule

Hi all and thanks for all the very supportive messages! I have handed my notice (house) and got some great news! I signed an offer 
I am still very much under pressure and will be until I'm at home (cause now I have to move my stuff, my cat and find another house in France, I'll have like 3 days and it's absolutely impossible).
My anxiety is at its worse, I didn't sleep very much last night trying to imagine all the possibilities to move all my stuff and my car in time knowing I also need all these things until the last minute. But at least I have a job and handed my notice in time (well I hope they won't find any excuse to say my notice isn't acceptable).
What a life...


----------



## Charity

That's one worry off your mind even if there is still a lot to do. Good luck


----------



## SbanR

You've overcome so many obstacles, just this final big effort and you're home! Good luck


----------



## Minuscule

SbanR said:


> You've overcome so many obstacles, just this final big effort and you're home! Good luck


Yes it's been a crazy year! I'll remember it ha, almost there... thanks for the sweet words x


----------



## TriTri

Minuscule said:


> Hi all and thanks for all the very supportive messages! I have handed my notice (house) and got some great news! I signed an offer
> I am still very much under pressure and will be until I'm at home (cause now I have to move my stuff, my cat and find another house in France, I'll have like 3 days and it's absolutely impossible).
> My anxiety is at its worse, I didn't sleep very much last night trying to imagine all the possibilities to move all my stuff and my car in time knowing I also need all these things until the last minute. But at least I have a job and handed my notice in time (well I hope they won't find any excuse to say my notice isn't acceptable).
> What a life...


Well done! Good luck. Buon voyage! Get packing!


----------



## Minuscule

TriTri said:


> Well done! Good luck. Buon voyage! Get packing!


I really need to start!! Thanks  x


----------



## TriTri

Minuscule said:


> I really need to start!! Thanks  x


Ooh la la! How exciting! A new life! A change is as good as a rest.


----------



## Minuscule

TriTri said:


> Ooh la la! How exciting! A new life! A change is as good as a rest.


It's gonna be a very big change. It is scary though and it might surprise you but moving home is more scary than moving abroad... I was really relaxed when I came to England but returning to my own birth country scares me a lot.
But at least I know I will be able to finally settle there and really re-start my life properly after all that happened this past year.


----------



## LJC675

Couple of things to report this morning:

The biscuit tea that @TriTri told us about is really growing on me, I've had loads of cups, yummy.

Also yesterday I cut a load of the catnip down and dehydrated it. Packed it away in a sealed box, gave it a sniff this morning and blimey it's strong!! when I've sniffed catnip things before I can't really smell them too much. Before dehydrating mine I looked online and read about the cheaper catnips being made with the stems as well as the leaves, whereas the more expensive ones are leaves / buds only, so I've done mine like that - woohoo it's pretty potent.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My catnip plant died very rapidly, I think it needs a different spot in the garden. Springtime job I reckon. Is yours in full sun @LJC675 ? The girls will be in catnip heaven


----------



## SbanR

So no more active Kalex n Suter videos?
Only photos of them stoned out of their minds


----------



## LJC675

Mrs Funkin said:


> My catnip plant died very rapidly, I think it needs a different spot in the garden. Springtime job I reckon. Is yours in full sun @LJC675 ? The girls will be in catnip heaven


Mine does get quite a bit of full sun. I have kept it caged whilst it got time to establish and it seems pretty strong now. I've kept it watered whilst it established but have read that they don't like too much fuss, are pretty drought tolerant and produce a stronger scent if not fed etc. So next year I'm going to not muck with it too much and see how it goes.


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> My catnip plant died very rapidly, I think it needs a different spot in the garden. Springtime job I reckon. Is yours in full sun @LJC675 ? The girls will be in catnip heaven


 If I grow catnip, I take it every cat in the neighbourhood would be in my garden?


----------



## ewelsh

Minuscule said:


> Hi all and thanks for all the very supportive messages! I have handed my notice (house) and got some great news! I signed an offer
> I am still very much under pressure and will be until I'm at home (cause now I have to move my stuff, my cat and find another house in France, I'll have like 3 days and it's absolutely impossible).
> My anxiety is at its worse, I didn't sleep very much last night trying to imagine all the possibilities to move all my stuff and my car in time knowing I also need all these things until the last minute. But at least I have a job and handed my notice in time (well I hope they won't find any excuse to say my notice isn't acceptable).
> What a life...


After all you have been through! This is a blip!
Go and grab your new life with both hands and never look back. Every step, every hour will belong to the past.

I wish you all the love in the world and wish exciting times for your future, you so deserve them
Xx


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> If I grow catnip, I take it every cat in the neighbourhood would be in my garden?


YES!


----------



## SbanR

LJC675 said:


> Mine does get quite a bit of full sun. I have kept it caged whilst it got time to establish and it seems pretty strong now. I've kept it watered whilst it established but have read that they don't like too much fuss, are pretty drought tolerant and produce a stronger scent if not fed etc. So next year I'm going to not muck with it too much and see how it goes.


It'll be fine. Mine is right up against the wall, gets lots of sun n very little water as the soil becomes so parched any watering I do just runs off. It's survived years n grown, only limited by lack of room


----------



## huckybuck

Is it proper cat nip @LJC675 or cat mint? 
Where did you get it from?

I am seriously thinking of getting a dehydrator now lol.

Once you have dehydrated stuff is it safe to keep for a while (thinking meat mainly) so you then freeze it or could it be kept in just air tight tin?

Have you made crisps or anything like that for snacks?


----------



## SbanR

If you dehydrate meat does it have to be cooked first, or is it from raw?
How long does it take, if sliced into approximately 1cm thickness


----------



## LJC675

@huckybuck It's proper catnip Nepeta cataria, I made sure I didn't get cat mint as I wanted the 'proper' stuff. I got it online from a nursery, as all my local garden centres only had cat mint, but can't remember where, I'll see if I can find it again

@SbanR @huckybuck for the dehydrator, I must admit I don't tend to use mine for meat as you have to be really careful when dehydrating meat and when done it still needs to be kept in the fridge or frozen. You would probably need to slice the meat as thin as possible, so less than 1cm to allow it to dehydrate as quick as possible. I must admit I thought about doing it quite a bit, but actually just stick to my little free flow chicken bits I make and keep in a bag in the freezer.

The other thing with dehydrated meat is that it's pretty tough, therefore good for dogs, but unless you've sliced it really thin cats would struggle, especially as they don't actually chew. If you did dehydrate meat it would probably take 8-10 hours depending on thickness.


----------



## Charity

If you want a pretty garden get catmint, if you want to drive your cats crazy get catnip like @LJC675. I've got two large catmint plants in the garden but Bunty and Toppy never take the slightest notice of it.


----------



## LJC675

Charity said:


> If you want a pretty garden get catmint, if you want to drive your cats crazy get catnip like @LJC675. I've got two large catmint plants in the garden but Bunty and Toppy never take the slightest notice of it.


Yes, I must admit it sort of looks like a huge load of stinging nettles.


----------



## SbanR

LJC675 said:


> @huckybuck It's proper catnip Nepeta cataria, I made sure I didn't get cat mint as I wanted the 'proper' stuff. I got it online from a nursery, as all my local garden centres only had cat mint, but can't remember where, I'll see if I can find it again
> 
> @SbanR @huckybuck for the dehydrator, I must admit I don't tend to use mine for meat as you have to be really careful when dehydrating meat and when done it still needs to be kept in the fridge or frozen. You would probably need to slice the meat as thin as possible, so less than 1cm to allow it to dehydrate as quick as possible. I must admit I thought about doing it quite a bit, but actually just stick to my little free flow chicken bits I make and keep in a bag in the freezer.
> 
> The other thing with dehydrated meat is that it's pretty tough, therefore good for dogs, but unless you've sliced it really thin cats would struggle, especially as they don't actually chew. If you did dehydrate meat it would probably take 8-10 hours depending on thickness.


Tq. Don't think I'll bother then; just budget 5% of my pension to get fd for Ollie. Jessie's not that bothered, prefers her kibble


----------



## Minuscule

ewelsh said:


> After all you have been through! This is a blip!
> Go and grab your new life with both hands and never look back. Every step, every hour will belong to the past.
> 
> I wish you all the love in the world and wish exciting times for your future, you so deserve them
> Xx


Such a lovely message, thank you  xx


----------



## huckybuck

@Minuscule

I am so excited for you - I do think fate operates in funny ways - hopefully once you are settled back home and in your new job you will see that it was all meant to be.

Wishing you luck with the packing and actual move - let us know how it goes and keep checking in xx


----------



## Minuscule

huckybuck said:


> @Minuscule
> 
> I am so excited for you - I do think fate operates in funny ways - hopefully once you are settled back home and in your new job you will see that it was all meant to be.
> 
> Wishing you luck with the packing and actual move - let us know how it goes and keep checking in xx


I definitely will let you know! It's not because i won't be in the U.K. anymore that I won't continue coming here!

I already think it was meant to be this way, everything is perfectly timed. It's incredible how it's all working out so far! Let's hope it continues.
I told a friend to let me know if she hears that a flat is becoming available and she is gonna ask her neighbours as they are buying another place and will be moving out soon. Even if it doesn't work, it's so sweet of her. 
I got confirmation my notice letter has been received so that's one more step toward my new life... and tomorrow I'll make a list of all I need to do and start some paperwork.

Thank you for the sweet words, it is so nice to read all your messages!! Xx


----------



## Soozi

Minuscule said:


> I definitely will let you know! It's not because i won't be in the U.K. anymore that I won't continue coming here!
> 
> I already think it was meant to be this way, everything is perfectly timed. It's incredible how it's all working out so far! Let's hope it continues.
> I told a friend to let me know if she hears that a flat is becoming available and she is gonna ask her neighbours as they are buying another place and will be moving out soon. Even if it doesn't work, it's so sweet of her.
> I got confirmation my notice letter has been received so that's one more step toward my new life... and tomorrow I'll make a list of all I need to do and start some paperwork.
> 
> Thank you for the sweet words, it is so nice to read all your messages!! Xx


Awww being following your story so pleased everything is working out love! The very best to you! xxx


----------



## Minuscule

Soozi said:


> Awww being following your story so pleased everything is working out love! The very best to you! xxx


Thank you so much xxx


----------



## Minuscule

I am so excited tonight to think I am moving back to Lyon! I need to focus on the end goal, I had so many good times in this city in the past


----------



## huckybuck

Minuscule said:


> I am so excited tonight to think I am moving back to Lyon! I need to focus on the end goal, I had so many good times in this city in the past


^^^^

This is great to hear!!


----------



## TriTri

Minuscule said:


> I am so excited tonight to think I am moving back to Lyon! I need to focus on the end goal, I had so many good times in this city in the past


Good! Please send us a picture of your dear cat settled in in Lyon :Cat


----------



## ewelsh

Yes that’s the mind set to have  loads more to come. X


----------



## Minuscule

TriTri said:


> Good! Please send us a picture of your dear cat settled in in Lyon :Cat


Oh yes I will! He will finally have a nice cat tree or barrel  (there was no point buying something that big when I knew I would be in this house for a short time). 
It won't be before end January or February I suspect, I need to find a flat and that's gonna be the tricky bit.


----------



## ewelsh

@Minuscule I thought of you when I read my favourite quote 

You're braver than you believe and stronger and smarter than you think." 
― A.A. Milne, Winnie-the-Pooh


----------



## Tawny75

ewelsh said:


> @Minuscule I thought of you when I read my favourite quote
> 
> You're braver than you believe and stronger and smarter than you think."
> ― A.A. Milne, Winnie-the-Pooh


I love that quote, I gave a framed version to daughter when she went off to uni.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Right. Here's my random question of the day. Why do cats like to touch something when they are asleep? For example, squished against a skirting board, or a cat scratcher...or table leg...etc. Why is this? I asked a vet nurse I met through work and she didn't know, so I'm asking you knowledgeable lot


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Right. Here's my random question of the day. Why do cats like to touch something when they are asleep? For example, squished against a skirting board, or a cat scratcher...or table leg...etc. Why is this? I asked a vet nurse I met through work and she didn't know, so I'm asking you knowledgeable lot


Can't say I've ever really noticed that with Moo. She's a 'wherever I plonk my bum is my bed' type of gal. Although, if she can possibly get into a position which will really inconvenience me, then she's all for it. Like stretching out full length on my desk so I can't use it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Mmmmmm. I have a lamb casserole in the slow cooker and it smells soooooooooo good! I love my slow cooker.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Mmmmmm. I have a lamb casserole in the slow cooker and it smells soooooooooo good! I love my slow cooker.


It is the best thing I bought for the household for ages. Wouldn't want to be without it anymore.


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> Mmmmmm. I have a lamb casserole in the slow cooker and it smells soooooooooo good! I love my slow cooker.


Me too. My favourite are chuck it all in meals. I put some chicken, herbs, garlic, and any veg I can along with a tin of chopped tomatoes and some passata.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

This is diced lamb, lamb stock, carrots, onion, little potatoes and mint sauce. Literally all in one pot dinner  I can't wait for it to be 6:30.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh and @Psygon I meant to tell you Oscar is still LOVING his invisible mouse winged pet thingy you recommended, so thank you so much for the information.


----------



## Cully

My slow cooker is a must have too. The best for me is that I can still have casseroles in the summer without having to endure the heat from my conventional cooker. The worst bit is that it's so heavy to wash up lol.


----------



## Summercat

I am feeling hungry now reading about all these yummy meals. Have been meaning to get a slow cooker for ages. :Bookworm


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> I am feeling hungry now reading about all these yummy meals. Have been meaning to get a slow cooker for ages. :Bookworm


Absolutely worth the money! What I like best is that when I have very long work days I can prepare dinner in the morning and it will be just right when I come home.


----------



## Summercat

@ChaosCat 
On my list!:Cat


----------



## huckybuck

I love my slow cooker too so much so I have 2 of them lol. 

I like the big black crock pot (cauldron looking one) 
but also have a small white crock pot one too..

Oh and I've been looking at a green one as well lol!!


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> I love my slow cooker too so much so I have 2 of them lol.
> 
> I like the big black crock pot (cauldron looking one)
> but also have a small white crock pot one too..
> 
> Oh and I've been looking at a green one as well lol!!


Your kitchen colour scheme doesn't happen to be black, white and green does I?


----------



## huckybuck

Cully said:


> Your kitchen colour scheme doesn't happen to be black, white and green does I?


ROFL well nearly - the walls are green, the units white and the hob is black - does that count?????


----------



## Psygon

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh and @Psygon I meant to tell you Oscar is still LOVING his invisible mouse winged pet thingy you recommended, so thank you so much for the information.


Oh, that's good! 

I disappointed the tonks earlier. Got it out so they could play with it and the batteries are run out. So they are charging up and I'm being glared at by CK and Jammy


----------



## Tawny75

huckybuck said:


> ROFL well nearly - the walls are green, the units white and the hob is black - does that count?????


Snap!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no! Bad cat mummy! Husband has ordered extras as he has played with it every single day, which I'm so surprised about. I'm sure they'll forgive you once it's whirring around


----------



## huckybuck

Tawny75 said:


> Snap!


See now you need 3 slow cookers!!

I daren't tell you the Aga and dining furniture and curtains are all blue......


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> ROFL well nearly - the walls are green, the units white and the hob is black - does that count?????


YEP!!:Hilarious


----------



## Tawny75

huckybuck said:


> See now you need 3 slow cookers!!
> 
> I daren't tell you the Aga and dining furniture and curtains are all blue......


My toaster and microwave are red so don't worry. I try not to have anything matching though then nothing looks out of place. For this same reason, I never try and line up pictures on walls. If I did and they were not perfectly matched it would play on my mind terribly. This is my living room wall.


----------



## slartibartfast

I was under attack this morning, The Evil Sock from Hell tried to eat my foot. But brave Arthur saved me, he pulled that monster off me and killed it!!!


----------



## Psygon

A friend just sent me a link to a cat... he is so, so gorgeous. I'm not even looking for a cat... I don't know why they are trying to tempt me!

Look at this little fella!


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Oh, that's good!
> 
> I disappointed the tonks earlier. Got it out so they could play with it and the batteries are run out. So they are charging up and I'm being glared at by CK and Jammy


Can I ask where you got this battery mouse winged pet thingy from? It sounds like something that Alfie would love x


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> A friend just sent me a link to a cat... he is so, so gorgeous. I'm not even looking for a cat... I don't know why they are trying to tempt me!
> 
> Look at this little fella!
> 
> View attachment 373548


Oh my he's cute :Kiss


----------



## huckybuck

Managed to find the Yorkshire tea biscuit tea finally!!

It is utterly delicious - smells and tastes like malted milk biscuits have been dunked in it!! 

Thank you for recommending and glad I bought 3 boxes as it looked like it might be discontinued...


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> Managed to find the Yorkshire tea biscuit tea finally!!
> 
> It is utterly delicious - smells and tastes like malted milk biscuits have been dunked in it!!
> 
> Thank you for recommending and glad I bought 3 boxes as it looked like it might be discontinued...


Mmmm malted milk biscuits.... I used to love these as a kid


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ebonycat said:


> Can I ask where you got this battery mouse winged pet thingy from? It sounds like something that Alfie would love x


Pets at Home, called invisible winged mouse or something similar, on special offer at the moment £14-ish.


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Pets at Home, called invisible winged mouse or something similar, on special offer at the moment £14-ish.


Thank you, will check it out x


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Pets at Home, called invisible winged mouse or something similar, on special offer at the moment £14-ish.


Aww phewy it's out of stock


----------



## TriTri

Psygon said:


> A friend just sent me a link to a cat... he is so, so gorgeous. I'm not even looking for a cat... I don't know why they are trying to tempt me!
> 
> Look at this little fella!
> 
> View attachment 373548


He's adorable. ' Expect he will be homed very quickly. They know you would give him a good home, that's why they are trying to tempt you.


----------



## TriTri

huckybuck said:


> Managed to find the Yorkshire tea biscuit tea finally!!
> 
> It is utterly delicious - smells and tastes like malted milk biscuits have been dunked in it!!
> 
> Thank you for recommending and glad I bought 3 boxes as it looked like it might be discontinued...


I think I've bought about 9 boxes! I gave a few away. The Bedtime Brew is nice too.


----------



## LJC675

huckybuck said:


> Managed to find the Yorkshire tea biscuit tea finally!!
> 
> It is utterly delicious - smells and tastes like malted milk biscuits have been dunked in it!!
> 
> Thank you for recommending and glad I bought 3 boxes as it looked like it might be discontinued...


Oh, no, really. I thought it was new out. I've been drinking it quite a bit lately, like it 1st thing in the morning, maybe need to get a few more boxes.


----------



## LJC675

Oooh just seen this on Amazon 5 boxes of biscuit tea for £7.50, free delivery if you've got prime - ordered:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Yorkshire-Tea-Biscuit-Brew-Total/dp/B07BWS7LW6


----------



## SbanR

To my surprise, I do like the tea! (I'm not a fan of flavoured teas). Will have to get a few boxes in. Why do you think it's going to be discontinued @huckybuck ?


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> To my surprise, I do like the tea! (I'm not a fan of flavoured teas). Will have to get a few boxes in. Why do you think it's going to be discontinued @huckybuck ?


Just that they only had a small space on the shelf for them and they were reduced as if to get rid of them...


----------



## huckybuck

However I am pleased to announce that I spotted them in Waitrose today  full price!!


----------



## huckybuck

Right cat chatters - help needed 

I have to name a horse race - sponsored one for a fun charity race night - so ideas please - has to involve cats OBVS!!!!!


----------



## Summercat

@huckybuck 
If I got you right, a horse race name with a cat theme?
Whiskers Derby
Pawsome Stakes
Purrfect National


----------



## huckybuck

Summercat said:


> @huckybuck
> If I got you right, a horse race name with a cat theme?
> Whiskers Derby
> Pawsome Stakes
> Purrfect National


This is the sort of thing!!! 
Thank you.


----------



## Summercat

@huckybuck 
Welcome!


----------



## ewelsh

How about

Catelious
Purrfect the race
Chase the mouse
Paws to go
Cats eyes
Black panther


----------



## Tawny75

Kittens really are like toddlers. Severus is currently sat transfixed by the washing machine.


----------



## Minuscule

I am really upset. I was gonna clean my house and start doing some packing etc. I had a viewing for my rental accommodation this morning, the agency asked me an hour before if i could do it for them as they were busy. Then they called saying they are interested but they want to move in earlier, so basically asking me when I'm leaving so they can let it to them before my contract ends. And then they said I'll have to get it professionally cleaned... I am really upset because I got this place in an awful state, I had to clean for two days. The previous tenants had a cat and it was so gross. Now the agency says I have to pay for it to be cleaned because I had a cat but clearly the previous tenants didn't get it done. I sent them pictures a few days after I moved in from when I cleaned it myself showing black mops and grease on the kitchen cabinets etc... I even took a picture of cat's hair and whiskers on the carpet.
I tried to argue but the way I was talked to really upset me and I know they won't leave me alone. I also feel under pressure to leave in advance, I don't even know when my stuff will be moved away... they ask for favours but then they are very unfair.


----------



## SbanR

I'm sorry you're getting this additional pressure. What you don't need just now. Try to stick by your guns. You have the contract n photo evidence. It's horrible when they try to bully like that


----------



## Minuscule

I can't wait to be in France. They can't even say anything about pets, they can't write anything in the contract regarding not having pets.
I asked for a proof the house was professionally cleaned before I moved in, he was aggressive and told me to let him speak. I don't know what to do, Im almost tempted to pay for the cleaning to be done but it's so unfair considering the first two days I spent here... i don't know how much it will costs and they will add check out fees as well (which I don't know what they are) and they will try to keep my deposit because there was nothing on their check in inventory (i sent an email with my comments but I feel it won't work because i was meant to send comments with a form from their inventory but I didn't have a printer or a scanner when I moved in). I have so many things to pay for my move, the worst is having to buy a new car and even second hand ones are so expensive in France. Now I don't even feel like doing what I needed to do... i wonder if I should ask the landlady to come for a chat and explain it all to her, I hope she'd be more human but who knows


----------



## Mrs Funkin

If it were me, I would way up whether the cost of the cleaner is worth more to me than stressing out about it all. Sometimes, no matter how rude people are, it's better to "cut your losses" as it were and channel your energies into your move. Might be worth a word with the landlady - but not if you think it will cause you even more distress. If you do go down the "getting a cleaner" route, I'd organise it myself rather than let the agency do it as they will add more costs on, I am sure. Hope you can get it sorted.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

I was in a similar situation when I left my flat. They said I hadn't cleaned it well enough so I had to either clean it again or pay for the cleaners to go in. It was very frustrating because despite the cleaners having been in before I moved in it was still a state because the previous tenant obviously was allergic to cleaning and there was so much hidden grime everywhere that I had to clean before I could use anything.

By the time I left my flat I was already in my house and was fed up with dealing with it all. I asked how much the cleaners would be and decided that it really wasn't worth the stress of arguing or trying to clean it myself so just went ahead with letting them sort it out.

I really hope you can work something out that doesn't cause too much stress. It's maybe worth asking them how much they'd charge for the professional cleaning to help make the decision with what to do next.


----------



## LJC675

I think if I did pay for the cleaner I would want to see them turn up and clean, rather than get charged for a supposed cleaner visit that never happens and the money just gets pocketed by the agency.


----------



## Minuscule

I think I will ask them the receipt of the cleaning done when the previous tenants left so I can get a quote for the same thing. I am sure this receipt doesn't exist.
I told him that I wouldn't mind paying for it IF it was clean when I had it. It was disgusting, I cleaned two full days (nice relaxing holiday) and I cried every so often. I had to call my mum in tears because I couldn't manage it.

If it has to happen I prefer arranging it myself but I can't stand this agency. Basically they ask me to tell them asap when my boxes will go so he can let it earlier... one second he asks two favours (doing the viewing as well) and the second after he tells me I have to clean even though I sent them pictures of the state it was in to make sure that doesn't happen.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

I've just watched 'The Aristocats' for the first time since I was a kid. Think I understand now why I grew up believing pedigree cats are more sophisticated than moggies :Hilarious


----------



## Cully

I saw the ad on TV and thought I'd buy some.
After eating 3 fruit salad I couldn't find anymore so tipped the pack out.......








I know it says on the back, "contents may vary", but with 38 black jack's and only 8 fruit salad I think that's taking the P!


----------



## Psygon

Cully said:


> I saw the ad on TV and thought I'd buy some.
> After eating 3 fruit salad I couldn't find anymore so tipped the pack out.......
> View attachment 373943
> 
> I know it says on the back, "contents may vary", but with 38 black jack's and only 8 fruit salad I think that's taking the P!


I think you should complain!


----------



## Dumpling

Cully said:


> I saw the ad on TV and thought I'd buy some.
> After eating 3 fruit salad I couldn't find anymore so tipped the pack out.......
> View attachment 373943
> 
> I know it says on the back, "contents may vary", but with 38 black jack's and only 8 fruit salad I think that's taking the P!


I didn't know these still existed!!

@Minuscule I'm sorry that your letting agents are being awful, it's stressful enough moving without them making it worse! I hope you can come up with a solution x


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> I think you should complain!


I did! I sent a photo to the manufacturer saying if other packs were the same then I hoped other customers LOVED Black Jacks or I wouldn't be suprised if they had more complaints. Waiting for a reply now.


----------



## Minuscule

Dumpling said:


> I didn't know these still existed!!
> 
> @Minuscule I'm sorry that your letting agents are being awful, it's stressful enough moving without them making it worse! I hope you can come up with a solution x


I talked about it to a friend and showed him the pictures before and he agrees it's totally unfair. I'm gonna argue it... they have been horrible and i don't see why they should get away with this. Now they are going to harass me all the time with the viewings as well, and I'm as cooperative as I can so it's not fair at all being bullied like this.
We went through my contract and it's clear that they should have cleaned better, cat or no cat (they had one but I am not sure they told the landlord about it but it says they should clean any mess from a pet whether the landlord consented to a pet clause or not).


----------



## LJC675

Cully said:


> I saw the ad on TV and thought I'd buy some.
> After eating 3 fruit salad I couldn't find anymore so tipped the pack out.......
> View attachment 373943
> 
> I know it says on the back, "contents may vary", but with 38 black jack's and only 8 fruit salad I think that's taking the P!


Ooh have you tried the soft ones, don't know if they do soft black jacks. I had some the other day, yummy.


----------



## Cully

LJC675 said:


> Ooh have you tried the soft ones, don't know if they do soft black jacks. I had some the other day, yummy.


I bought some this morning but they taste a bit different to the originals. Perhaps less sweet. I might try the sour type next time. I dont actually like black jacks, just the fruit salad.


----------



## SbanR

@TriTri I made my plumber a mug of the biscuit tea. He's another who likes it


----------



## Minuscule

Where do you find this tea? Last time I looked in my local Tesco and couldn't find it.

Im getting ready to catch a train for London soon, I'm going to see one of my favourite bands :Headphone
I am so anxious about doing things like that now, I used to be an adventurous person and now I even worry about getting a train on my own...


----------



## Charity

@Miniscule, what exactly is in your contract regarding when you leave and leaving the property in good order.

If you have a certain time to vacate, for example 28 days, then don't allow them to push you to go earlier just because they want to re-let as soon as possible. Right is on your side.

If there is anything specifically written about having the property professionally cleaned before leaving, then I'm afraid you would have to do it, regardless of the fact you took it on in a mess. If it says to leave it in good and clean order, then you cleaning to a satisfactory standard should be sufficient. If the new tenants want it professionally cleaned, let them do it.

Its all down to what's in your contract.

If you still feel you are being harassed, does the letting agent belong to a trade body you could speak to or you could contact Trading Standards. Of course, this all takes time.

https://www.which.co.uk/consumer-ri...t-your-letting-agent#complain-to-a-trade-body


----------



## Minuscule

Charity said:


> @Miniscule, what exactly is in your contract regarding when you leave and leaving the property in good order.
> 
> If you have a certain time to vacate, for example 28 days, then don't allow them to push you to go earlier just because they want to re-let as soon as possible. Right is on your side.
> 
> If there is anything specifically written about having the property professionally cleaned before leaving, then I'm afraid you would have to do it, regardless of the fact you took it on in a mess. If it says to leave it in good and clean order, then you cleaning to a satisfactory standard should be sufficient. If the new tenants want it professionally cleaned, let them do it.
> 
> Its all down to what's in your contract.
> 
> If you still feel you are being harassed, does the letting agent belong to a trade body you could speak to or you could contact Trading Standards. Of course, this all takes time.
> 
> https://www.which.co.uk/consumer-ri...t-your-letting-agent#complain-to-a-trade-body


Regarding the professional cleaning, it says to pay or clean to a good standard and as it was when I got it. And then in the pet clause it says to professionally clean if required. So it's a bit vague, I basically want to argue the fact they require it when I got it dirty and in this case it isn't fair to request it.
Is it ok to expect someone to leave the property in a better state than it was?


----------



## TriTri

Minuscule said:


> Where do you find this tea? Last time I looked in my local Tesco and couldn't find it.


Sainsbury's!


----------



## SbanR

TriTri said:


> Sainsbury's!


HB said she found it at Waitrose too, but at normal price


----------



## Psygon

I had an accidental interview today. I applied for a role and they contacted me and said we know you've applied for this job but can we talk to you about a different role? 

So I said yes. Was meant to be a 15 min call and was on the phone for almost an hour. Sounds really interesting, and now I am sitting waiting and hoping they call me in for a proper interview .. super nervous!!


----------



## SbanR

Psygon said:


> I had an accidental interview today. I applied for a role and they contacted me and said we know you've applied for this job but can we talk to you about a different role?
> 
> So I said yes. Was meant to be a 15 min call and was on the phone for almost an hour. Sounds really interesting, and now I am sitting waiting and hoping they call me in for a proper interview .. super nervous!!


H
Fingers crossed you get it. Let us know!


----------



## TriTri

Psygon said:


> I had an accidental interview today. I applied for a role and they contacted me and said we know you've applied for this job but can we talk to you about a different role?
> 
> So I said yes. Was meant to be a 15 min call and was on the phone for almost an hour. Sounds really interesting, and now I am sitting waiting and hoping they call me in for a proper interview .. super nervous!!


Good luck!


----------



## ewelsh

Psygon said:


> I had an accidental interview today. I applied for a role and they contacted me and said we know you've applied for this job but can we talk to you about a different role?
> 
> So I said yes. Was meant to be a 15 min call and was on the phone for almost an hour. Sounds really interesting, and now I am sitting waiting and hoping they call me in for a proper interview .. super nervous!!


Oooooooh exciting news x


----------



## Minuscule

I missed my train and ended up driving a bus gate (twice because I couldn't get out of there) because I got lost, I was looking for the car park and couldn't see it. There were cctv so I'm done, my evening is all wasted :Arghh


----------



## Dumpling

Psygon said:


> I had an accidental interview today. I applied for a role and they contacted me and said we know you've applied for this job but can we talk to you about a different role?
> 
> So I said yes. Was meant to be a 15 min call and was on the phone for almost an hour. Sounds really interesting, and now I am sitting waiting and hoping they call me in for a proper interview .. super nervous!!


How exciting, good luck!


----------



## Dumpling

Minuscule said:


> I missed my train and ended up driving a bus gate (twice because I couldn't get out of there) because I got lost, I was looking for the car park and couldn't see it. There were cctv so I'm done, my evening is all wasted :Arghh


Oh no, that's rubbish


----------



## Minuscule

Dumpling said:


> Oh no, that's rubbish


I shouldn't have bothered going to this gig... I wanted to do the things right as well and not park in the street but pay the proper car park. I should have park where I used to  i wonder how many times they will fine me...


----------



## SbanR

Minuscule said:


> I missed my train and ended up driving a bus gate (twice because I couldn't get out of there) because I got lost, I was looking for the car park and couldn't see it. There were cctv so I'm done, my evening is all wasted :Arghh


Can you try telling them you got lost n was trying to find your way out. A kind person might let you off a fine?


----------



## Minuscule

SbanR said:


> Can you try telling them you got lost n was trying to find your way out. A kind person might let you off a fine?


I can try but I doubt. I was really panicking and it was like a maze, I had to drive it again to get out... it was horrible. I'm all shaken up and I am in the train to London but really don't want to go...


----------



## SbanR

Minuscule said:


> I can try but I doubt. I was really panicking and it was like a maze, I had to drive it again to get out... it was horrible. I'm all shaken up and I am in the train to London but really don't want to go...


Take several deep, slow breaths. Try thinking of this band and what it is that you like about them. Once you get there n the music starts it'll help you get into the mood


----------



## Minuscule

I have calmed a bit, I hope it doesn't come too costly that's all. 
I have an awesome seat and the royal Albert hall is gorgeous (my first time here, I always wanted to see a band here).


----------



## Minuscule

I am so distressed again... the agency called to do some viewings when I was driving home! They were there... i told them not to go in the house without me and I was rushing as I don't trust them. They had never confirmed these viewings and I arrived home with 4 people waiting to get in. Ren was all very stressed, his hair was all up and he tried to hide... it was an horrible experience.
They left the door open so if I wasn't there, Ren could have escaped. 
Now I live in the fear this will happen again but i won't be there.
I feel sorry for the people viewing the house, they must have felt very unwelcomed but I was such in a panic mode. 
I can't stand this anymore, I know I have massive anxiety issues but I want this agency to be out of my life. I'm still all panicky 30 minutes later.


----------



## Vanessa131

Why have they got a key to your door?


----------



## Minuscule

Vanessa131 said:


> Why have they got a key to your door?


I don't know... all the agencies I dealt with had a key  (in the uk, in France they can't).


----------



## Psygon

Psygon said:


> I had an accidental interview today. I applied for a role and they contacted me and said we know you've applied for this job but can we talk to you about a different role?
> 
> So I said yes. Was meant to be a 15 min call and was on the phone for almost an hour. Sounds really interesting, and now I am sitting waiting and hoping they call me in for a proper interview .. super nervous!!


I have a proper interview now :O next week.. must dig out my cat shirt!


----------



## SbanR

Well, I've had objects thrown at my window, twice in the past 20 minutes. There's no way I can settle to listen to the webinar


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR


----------



## Tawny75

SbanR said:


> Well, I've had objects thrown at my window, twice in the past 20 minutes. There's no way I can settle to listen to the webinar


How awful. Ring 101 they may send a patrol down your street.


----------



## SbanR

The community warden is checking round at the moment. They're very supportive. But I've been a target all the years I've lived here


----------



## Tawny75

The trouble is people don't realise how scary something like that can be. I remember a couple of years ago my house was egged one Sunday afternoon. Mr T goes off to work on a Sunday night and I was properly afraid.


----------



## Vanessa131

Minuscule said:


> I don't know... all the agencies I dealt with had a key  (in the uk, in France they can't).


Next time don't give them one!


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> The trouble is people don't realise how scary something like that can be. I remember a couple of years ago my house was egged one Sunday afternoon. Mr T goes off to work on a Sunday night and I was properly afraid.


These kids need a good thrashing! Showing my age now I think the knowledge just gets passed down that I'm an easy target


----------



## Charity

Minuscule said:


> I am so distressed again... the agency called to do some viewings when I was driving home! They were there... i told them not to go in the house without me and I was rushing as I don't trust them. They had never confirmed these viewings and I arrived home with 4 people waiting to get in. Ren was all very stressed, his hair was all up and he tried to hide... it was an horrible experience.
> They left the door open so if I wasn't there, Ren could have escaped.
> Now I live in the fear this will happen again but i won't be there.
> I feel sorry for the people viewing the house, they must have felt very unwelcomed but I was such in a panic mode.
> I can't stand this anymore, I know I have massive anxiety issues but I want this agency to be out of my life. I'm still all panicky 30 minutes later.


I think if they call and ask again, you need to be firm and say it isn't convenient for an hour or so after you get home as they should give you reasonable time to make sure the property is tidy and ensure Ren is safe etc. or you could tell them now that, for any future viewings, you need at least an hour's notice from getting home. If the viewers can't wait, that's not your problem. Its no different than it would be with estate agents and home owners.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

Vanessa131 said:


> Why have they got a key to your door?


I'm fairly certain that's standard procedure, when I rented through an agency they had to have copy of the key for emergencies or if I consented to workmen going in while I was out to fix problems. They would still need consent to use it though.


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
But why?


----------



## Minuscule

Vanessa131 said:


> Next time don't give them one!


I didn't. 
I'm so worried this happens again now. How I am supposed to go to work and not worry about this?
I have put a note on the door, I have like a tiny entrance and I always close this door. I wrote that they have to keep the door closed and not let the cat out, and then I also wrote that I don't want any viewings happening if i am not in. I put my phone number below. I hope that would be enough... I worry that next time they don't call before and just get in.

I drafted an email but I am too emotional... I can't keep it short and I don't want them to think I am - a pain. But how do you explain this to people who don't care?


----------



## Vanessa131

Minuscule said:


> I didn't.
> I'm so worried this happens again now. How I am supposed to go to work and not worry about this?
> I have put a note on the door, I have like a tiny entrance and I always close this door. I wrote that they have to keep the door closed and not let the cat out, and then I also wrote that I don't want any viewings happening if i am not in. I put my phone number below. I hope that would be enough... I worry that next time they don't call before and just get in.
> 
> I drafted an email but I am too emotional... I can't keep it short and I don't want them to think I am - a pain. But how do you explain this to people who don't care?


When you move into a property you should really change the locks. They also have to give you at least 24 hours notice of any visits, which of course you are free to refuse.


----------



## Vanessa131

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> I'm fairly certain that's standard procedure, when I rented through an agency they had to have copy of the key for emergencies or if I consented to workmen going in while I was out to fix problems. They would still need consent to use it though.


It really isn't, very few people give their keys out to estate agents. An agency demanding keys is working outside of the law.


----------



## Minuscule

Vanessa131 said:


> It really isn't, very few people give their keys out to estate agents. An agency demanding keys is working outside of the law.


I have been asked before...

I haven't changed the locks, I didn't know I should have. It is a bit late now


----------



## Minuscule

@Vanessa131 are they allowed to advertise the property two months in advance? Basically I'm already feeling like I'm being pushed away from the house for which I pay almost £700 per month to live in... it's not nice to feel they may arrange a viewing at any time now. 
I am trying to draft an email to make them understand I'm not happy and to have some sort of records of what happened but I worry I will piss them off.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

Vanessa131 said:


> It really isn't, very few people give their keys out to estate agents. An agency demanding keys is working outside of the law.


But it's the agency who have the keys as they control the tenancy so pass the keys from one tenant to the next :/ The locks were a special kind (literally couldn't find anyone who could cut a key for it) so don't know how easy it would be to change or what the clause in the tenancy agreement about it was. They never abused the fact they had a key so it didn't ever concern me.


----------



## Vanessa131

Minuscule said:


> @Vanessa131 are they allowed to advertise the property two months in advance? Basically I'm already feeling like I'm being pushed away from the house for which I pay almost £700 per month to live in... it's not nice to feel they may arrange a viewing at any time now.
> I am trying to draft an email to make them understand I'm not happy and to have some sort of records of what happened but I worry I will piss them off.


I have no idea, but I know some areas have banned to let boards etc being left on let properties as it makes residents feel like their home, isn't really their home. Have you actually given notice, or is your contract coming up to the time in which it turns into a rolling monthly contract?

I would assume that if you have given notice they can advertise.


----------



## Vanessa131

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> But it's the agency who have the keys as they control the tenancy so pass the keys from one tenant to the next :/ The locks were a special kind (literally couldn't find anyone who could cut a key for it) so don't know how easy it would be to change or what the clause in the tenancy agreement about it was. They never abused the fact they had a key so it didn't ever concern me.


You really should change the locks when you move into a property (loads of people could have a key), in England/Wales landlords can't put clauses into tenancy agreements regarding tenants changing locks, and if they do, it isn't enforcable.


----------



## Minuscule

@Vanessa131 yes i have given my notice... I read somewhere something about advertising 28 days in advance but I don't know if this is a legal thing or just guidelines.

I am not sure what to do to ensure this doesn't happen again. Is an email a good idea or not?


----------



## Vanessa131

Minuscule said:


> @Vanessa131 yes i have given my notice... I read somewhere something about advertising 28 days in advance but I don't know if this is a legal thing or just guidelines.
> 
> I am not sure what to do to ensure this doesn't happen again. Is an email a good idea or not?


I think an email would be a good idea, it seems they need reminding that legally they have to provide twenty four hours notice to access your home, and legally you can say no. An email also shows that you have stated in writing that you want viewings on your terms (as it should be) and not theirs.

I do think both landlords and estate agents should be required to make tenants aware of their rights, the things some get away with is bonkers.


----------



## Minuscule

Vanessa131 said:


> I think an email would be a good idea, it seems they need reminding that legally they have to provide twenty four hours notice to access your home, and legally you can say no. An email also shows that you have stated in writing that you want viewings on your terms (as it should be) and not theirs.
> 
> I do think both landlords and estate agents should be required to make tenants aware of their rights, the things some get away with is bonkers.


Thank you for all the good advice.
I have asked them once on the phone and once in an email to give me enough notice and arrange at a time I can attend though...
Am I legally allowed to be there at every viewing?


----------



## Vanessa131

Minuscule said:


> Thank you for all the good advice.
> I have asked them once on the phone and once in an email to give me enough notice and arrange at a time I can attend though...
> Am I legally allowed to be there at every viewing?


Of course you are, it's your home remember.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

Vanessa131 said:


> You really should change the locks when you move into a property (loads of people could have a key), in England/Wales landlords can't put clauses into tenancy agreements regarding tenants changing locks, and if they do, it isn't enforcable.


I'm in Scotland so under different laws. Doing some googling now and it seems to depend on what's in the tenancy agreement. I did read mine at the time but it was over 3 years ago and I don't live there anymore so can't remember what it said about keys.


----------



## Minuscule

I don't know about the keys but i think my contract states that they have to give me 24 hours notice (however I don't think it says that i have the right to be there when a third party comes into the house).


----------



## Vanessa131

Minuscule said:


> I don't know about the keys but i think my contract states that they have to give me 24 hours notice (however I don't think it says that i have the right to be there when a third party comes into the house).


It probably also doesn't say you have a right to flush the toilet, but that doesn't mean you don't have the right to do it. You are the occupier, the only two people than can stop you being the property is a police officer with a search warrant or a court order.


----------



## Minuscule

Yes you are right @Vanessa131 and it makes sense. The area where i live lacks of properties (probably like in many other places actually) and the estate agencies seem to do whatever they like. They probably know that most people are not aware of their rights and therefore take this to their advantage.
Until now I thought they could enter the property at any time as long as they gave a 24 hours notice.
My landlord actually had to get the boiler serviced and asked me if I was gonna be around the day it was booked in or otherwise they would give a key to the plumber.


----------



## SbanR

@Summercat I won't, and have no desire to explain the thinking of these yobs. Why does a person think it fun to harass another?


----------



## TriTri

Minuscule said:


> @Vanessa131 are they allowed to advertise the property two months in advance? Basically I'm already feeling like I'm being pushed away from the house for which I pay almost £700 per month to live in... it's not nice to feel they may arrange a viewing at any time now.
> I am trying to draft an email to make them understand I'm not happy and to have some sort of records of what happened but I worry I will piss them off.


Ask the manager to confirm in writing, by reply, that no-one will enter the premises unless by prior arrangement, & when you are in. Ask the manager to confirm that all staff have also been notified (by the manager). When multiple viewers attend a property, they sometimes split up, and could actually steal Jewellery or other items, as the agent can't be in multiple rooms at once. More importantly you do not want your cat let out. You must be firm and it is your right and the manager will know that and presumably they won't want bad publicity. I think I would lock the door from inside and go out a back door if there is one.


----------



## Minuscule

TriTri said:


> View attachment 374278
> 
> Ask the manager to confirm in writing, by reply, that no-one will enter the premises unless by prior arrangement, & when you are in. Ask the manager to confirm that all staff have also been notified (by the manager). When multiple viewers attend a property, they sometimes split up, and could actually steal Jewelery or other items, as the agent can't be in multiple rooms at once. More importantly you do not want your cat let out. You must be firm and it is your right and the manager will know that and presumably they won't want bad publicity. I think I would lock the door from inside and go out a back door if there is one.


Thanks for your advice! I will email the manager as well. I just emailed two of the agents.
There is a back door and I thought about it but i don't have access to a gate from my "garden". There is a locked one and it goes into my neighbour's garden.

They already have a really bad publicity on Facebook.. I'm not the first one to have problems with them.


----------



## Minuscule

I emailed the manager @TriTri. At this stage I don't know what else I could do. If I see my neighbour I might asked if he has the key for the gate and if I can use his garden to go in and out of the house.

I really hope they won't be pissed off and try to take their revenge on my deposit


----------



## Vanessa131

Minuscule said:


> I emailed the manager @TriTri. At this stage I don't know what else I could do. If I see my neighbour I might asked if he has the key for the gate and if I can use his garden to go in and out of the house.
> 
> I really hope they won't be pissed off and try to take their revenge on my deposit


Your deposit will be in a protected scheme, so they can't do anything.


----------



## Minuscule

Vanessa131 said:


> Your deposit will be in a protected scheme, so they can't do anything.


They will try. They already told me that if I don't get it professionally cleaned they will use my deposit for it...


----------



## Vanessa131

Minuscule said:


> They will try. They already told me that if I don't get it professionally cleaned they will use my deposit for it...


Just ignore them, the deposit scheme is there to protect the deposit, some estate agents say this so people will tell the deposit scheme that they are willing to lose their deposit.


----------



## Minuscule

Vanessa131 said:


> Just ignore them, the deposit scheme is there to protect the deposit, some estate agents say this so people will tell the deposit scheme that they are willing to lose their deposit.


I thought the deposit scheme was only useable if the landlord also agreed to use it in case of a dispute.
And I don't know what they look at. Basically they are telling me the place needs to be professionally cleaned because I have a pet. I wouldn't have objected to that if the previous had cleaned it professionally as well (they had a cat too, and it was gross - mainly due to the fact they didn't clean, the mop water was dark, there was grease under all cupboards and inside, the carpet had cat's hair etc). I cleaned for two full days and my move was terrible due to exhaustion and not wanting to move to this gross place. They they did the check in inventory they didn't check anything: they didn't write the curtains were damaged for instance, or anything about the dirt. According to them it as done to a professional standard. So within 7 days I sent my comments and pictures but I wonder if they will accept this. It took me at least half a day and I paid £100 for the useless check in inventory.
They have been really bad since day one, starting with the modification of the rent value (increasing by £20 a month) on a signed document after I paid a holding deposit. I know they will cause issues until the end of the tenancy, and particularly with the deposit. There will always be tiny stuff they can use. I pay all my rent, keep the house clean, i am quiet. So I feel this is unfair and every time i see their phone number displayed on my phone, i am panicking now...


----------



## SbanR

How is Loulou today @ewelsh


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
Of course it is you don't have to say, I just thought there may have been a reason you were vulnerable. It thought there may be protection for someone who is regularly harassed. I hope it stops.


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> @SbanR
> Of course it is you don't have to say, I just thought there may have been a reason you were vulnerable. It thought there may be protection for someone who is regularly harassed. I hope it stops.


Single older female living on her own, corner house with numerous footpaths around so lots of escape routes. I've lived here decades n its carried on all this while; it used to be very bad but is now more intermittent. Don't see it ever stopping but it helps that the community warden service is very supportive (hope budget cuts don't disappear it!).
When it was bad a few years ago, I'd regularly ring the police each time I was targeted. The PCSOs did manage to track down the culprits a few times. Again, with budget cuts, don't know if they'll have the manpower or time to invest now


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @SbanR thats just awful. I often wonder at these youths, do the parents know of their behaviour, if they did would they care!

Where has respect gone these days. The trouble is people are too afraid to retaliate whereas years ago the local men would have clipped the youths and told the parents, who would also of clipped the youths ears!

We really need the local Police back, old school style. Xx


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
I thought something like that, a shame that they have no shame. Targeting people weaker than themselves. 
It will probably be me as well in a few years if I outlive OH. I often think it would be nice to live in a little cottage in England. But if I am alone, it will be an elderly woman with cats, and when peoples brains are sometimes stuck in the 1600's...


----------



## huckybuck

@Minuscule

Have you got a back door with a different key?

I would double lock the front from inside or bolt it and leave by the back.

Email the letting agency and tell them they have to give you notice and not do viewings while you aren't there - it's trespass - all your belongings are in the house. 
tell them that you will be double locking the door while you are out for security.


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> Single older female living on her own, corner house with numerous footpaths around so lots of escape routes. I've lived here decades n its carried on all this while; it used to be very bad but is now more intermittent. Don't see it ever stopping but it helps that the community warden service is very supportive (hope budget cuts don't disappear it!).
> When it was bad a few years ago, I'd regularly ring the police each time I was targeted. The PCSOs did manage to track down the culprits a few times. Again, with budget cuts, don't know if they'll have the manpower or time to invest now


Seriously this is simply awful. 
Can you take photos of the kids when they do it? 
I would still call the police.


----------



## Tawny75

SbanR said:


> Single older female living on her own, corner house with numerous footpaths around so lots of escape routes. I've lived here decades n its carried on all this while; it used to be very bad but is now more intermittent. Don't see it ever stopping but it helps that the community warden service is very supportive (hope budget cuts don't disappear it!).
> When it was bad a few years ago, I'd regularly ring the police each time I was targeted. The PCSOs did manage to track down the culprits a few times. Again, with budget cuts, don't know if they'll have the manpower or time to invest now


 Can you get a camera on your house? We have an excellent one on our back garden which was less than £50. It works in all weathers and can be installed very easily. My OH did it in about 20 minutes, all you need is a wifi connection. If you have that, you do at least have some sort of evidence if anything does happen, it can also act as a deterrent.


----------



## SbanR

@huckybuck , @Tawny75 these yobs aren't stupid. They're sometimes at a distance - a thrown egg, stone can travel a fair distance. Also wear hoodies or cap pulled down n with these dark evenings now you don't see much


----------



## ewelsh

With this kind of person the more you respond the more fun it becomes. If nothing happens they get bored.

You keep ringing the police @SbanR

Do you have neighbour hood watch in your area? X


----------



## SbanR

No, but as I said, the community wardens are very good n come round each time n walk the area. They also include it in their car patrols.

How is Loulou @ewelsh ? Did you manage to get a sample this morning?


----------



## ewelsh

Loulou is a little better I think, we tend to over analyse things when observing every move.

She is happier in the bootroom on her table. She will not take Zylkene in her milk the sneaky monkey, so I have the plug ins everywhere! She is eating again now I'm not poisoning it with medication  her wee wee's seem to be more normal.
I am to try and collect a urine sample Monday unless she was to revert to odd ways. Wish me luck!

Thanks for asking @SbanR x


----------



## SbanR

Of course I wish you luck. Shall picture you with big ladle in hand, tip toeing...............

Is all the building work, redecorating complete now ewelsh?


----------



## Vanessa131

Minuscule said:


> I thought the deposit scheme was only useable if the landlord also agreed to use it in case of a dispute.
> And I don't know what they look at. Basically they are telling me the place needs to be professionally cleaned because I have a pet. I wouldn't have objected to that if the previous had cleaned it professionally as well (they had a cat too, and it was gross - mainly due to the fact they didn't clean, the mop water was dark, there was grease under all cupboards and inside, the carpet had cat's hair etc). I cleaned for two full days and my move was terrible due to exhaustion and not wanting to move to this gross place. They they did the check in inventory they didn't check anything: they didn't write the curtains were damaged for instance, or anything about the dirt. According to them it as done to a professional standard. So within 7 days I sent my comments and pictures but I wonder if they will accept this. It took me at least half a day and I paid £100 for the useless check in inventory.
> They have been really bad since day one, starting with the modification of the rent value (increasing by £20 a month) on a signed document after I paid a holding deposit. I know they will cause issues until the end of the tenancy, and particularly with the deposit. There will always be tiny stuff they can use. I pay all my rent, keep the house clean, i am quiet. So I feel this is unfair and every time i see their phone number displayed on my phone, i am panicking now...


All landlords must place deposits in a protected scheme in England/Wales, if they fail to do this within six weeks of your tenancy starting the tenant upon vacating the property can claim 3x the deposit value from the landlord.

If there isn't an inventory with your signature on it the deposit scheme will not allow deductions.


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> Of course I wish you luck. Shall picture you with big ladle in hand, tip toeing...............
> 
> Is all the building work, redecorating complete now ewelsh?


Thank you, I will need some luck, fullwaterproof body armour ready 

All building work long done, just waiting for the cabinet maker to finish making my cupboards! First the bootroom then the kitchen cupboards after Christmas. Of course after I had painted I had a leak :Banghead all sorted again!


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Thank you, I will need some luck, fullwaterproof body armour ready
> 
> All building work long done, just waiting for the cabinet maker to finish making my cupboards! First the bootroom then the kitchen cupboards after Christmas. Of course after I had painted I had a leak :Banghead all sorted again!


What amusements have you got planned for next year?:Hilarious


----------



## Minuscule

Vanessa131 said:


> All landlords must place deposits in a protected scheme in England/Wales, if they fail to do this within six weeks of your tenancy starting the tenant upon vacating the property can claim 3x the deposit value from the landlord.
> 
> If there isn't an inventory with your signature on it the deposit scheme will not allow deductions.


I haven't signed the inventory, I have just replied by an email saying I wanted to add some comments and I attached a PDF with pictures.
Good to know that they can't take my deposit if I haven't signed the inventory.
The deposit is into a scheme indeed.
They have booked viewings on Saturday... at least I will be there. But I wish I could feel at home in my house and have some time to prepare my move instead of being bothered constantly on my (little) free time... I hope they will find a tenant soon!!!

You know lots about tenants' rights  it's good, I think by doing it per their rules they make us believe we don't have all these rights etc and we just agree on paying for everything.


----------



## ebonycat

@SbanR was it you that mentioned Leonardo was missing from Zoo+, or am I going mad??
It's on there now.

Edit forget that, it's on there but you get taken back to previous page


----------



## Minuscule

huckybuck said:


> @Minuscule
> 
> Have you got a back door with a different key?
> 
> I would double lock the front from inside or bolt it and leave by the back.
> 
> Email the letting agency and tell them they have to give you notice and not do viewings while you aren't there - it's trespass - all your belongings are in the house.
> tell them that you will be double locking the door while you are out for security.


Missed this earlier! Thank you for this. I do have a back door and I wanted to use it but they never gave me a key for the gate's lock so I would have to climb the fence...
Following the good advice I got here, I emailed the two main agents I dealt with and their manager. They have replied saying that from now they will wait to have a written confirmation from me.
I also stuck a piece of paper in front of the entrance door, I instructed them to not let the cat go outside and close the door immediately and I also wrote that they can't do a viewing if I'm not in (I copied my phone number at the bottom).
So I hope this will be enough... I am also leaving some items around the door so if it has been moved, that means they went in. It would be too late but it's good to know.
I will now email them about the professional cleaning they will try to charge me. I should use this angry energy to make it right. I can't wait to be all settled in France and not having to deal with all these things anymore!


----------



## Vanessa131

Minuscule said:


> I haven't signed the inventory, I have just replied by an email saying I wanted to add some comments and I attached a PDF with pictures.
> Good to know that they can't take my deposit if I haven't signed the inventory.
> The deposit is into a scheme indeed.
> They have booked viewings on Saturday... at least I will be there. But I wish I could feel at home in my house and have some time to prepare my move instead of being bothered constantly on my (little) free time... I hope they will find a tenant soon!!!
> 
> You know lots about tenants' rights  it's good, I think by doing it per their rules they make us believe we don't have all these rights etc and we just agree on paying for everything.


It's from my uni days, a landlord tried to screw us over, so we made sure they failed.


----------



## SbanR

ebonycat said:


> @SbanR was it you that mentioned Leonardo was missing from Zoo+, or am I going mad??
> It's on there now.
> 
> Edit forget that, it's on there but you get taken back to previous page


So it's there, but it's really not?? Your eyes n mind playing tricks:Yawn


----------



## Minuscule

Vanessa131 said:


> It's from my uni days, a landlord tried to screw us over, so we made sure they failed.


Glad they did, I hate how some landlords try to make more money from their tenants...


----------



## Dumpling

Minuscule said:


> Missed this earlier! Thank you for this. I do have a back door and I wanted to use it but they never gave me a key for the gate's lock so I would have to climb the fence...
> Following the good advice I got here, I emailed the two main agents I dealt with and their manager. They have replied saying that from now they will wait to have a written confirmation from me.
> I also stuck a piece of paper in front of the entrance door, I instructed them to not let the cat go outside and close the door immediately and I also wrote that they can't do a viewing if I'm not in (I copied my phone number at the bottom).
> So I hope this will be enough... I am also leaving some items around the door so if it has been moved, that means they went in. It would be too late but it's good to know.
> I will now email them about the professional cleaning they will try to charge me. I should use this angry energy to make it right. I can't wait to be all settled in France and not having to deal with all these things anymore!


I'm you'be emailed them andthey are going to wait for written confirmation, that's awful how they were doing viewings before though, I would have been livid if our letting agents tried to do that!

Has anyone ever been to the national pet show? I couldn't go to the supreme so we're going there instead, I've never been before though!


----------



## huckybuck

I’ve been. It was ok - a lot less cat stuff than the Supreme but if you have different pets you should enjoy it. It was busy when I went (a few years ago) I’m not sure I’d go again only having cats and it was a long way across London!!!


----------



## Dumpling

huckybuck said:


> I've been. It was ok - a lot less cat stuff than the Supreme but if you have different pets you should enjoy it. It was busy when I went (a few years ago) I'm not sure I'd go again only having cats and it was a long way across London!!!


Yeah, I had really hoped to do lots of shopping at the Supreme and was so disappointed that I couldn't go!

We're bringing our toddler though, so I think the variety of animals there should keep him entertained at least!


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> I've been. It was ok - a lot less cat stuff than the Supreme but if you have different pets you should enjoy it. It was busy when I went (a few years ago) I'm not sure I'd go again only having cats and it was a long way across London!!!


Maybe if folks can't go to the national pet show they might want to come to the Yorkshire, Cumberland and British shorthair catclub show in Doncaster on 10 November ;-)

https://www.gccfcats.org/show-calendar/OccuranceId/2851/ctl/ViewEvent/mid/3832 (this is details of one of the shows, but they are all at the same location).


----------



## Dumpling

Psygon said:


> Maybe if folks can't go to the national pet show they might want to come to the Yorkshire, Cumberland and British shorthair catclub show in Doncaster on 10 November ;-)
> 
> https://www.gccfcats.org/show-calendar/OccuranceId/2851/ctl/ViewEvent/mid/3832 (this is details of one of the shows, but they are all at the same location).


Why are cat shows always on a Saturday?  I hate working on a Saturday!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I got all excited as I thought I’d found details if the Surrey & Sussex...then saw the details were for this year, so already done. Boo. I wanted to go and see the pretty kitties...and buy more stuff for the boy to ignore


----------



## Matrod

I’ve been doing this 02only challenge with some colleagues at work raising money for the RNLI, we could drink nothing but water for the last 10 days & we finished yesterday. At 9am we all trooped to the coffee shop & had the best coffee, half a hour later we all felt really weird :Woot we’ve raised over £500 though which is incredible.

I’m glad it’s finished now as I’ve woken up with a cold :Arghh & plenty of tea is required.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh well done @Matrod thats brilliant, I don't think I could function without my coffee in the mornings! X

How's your mum now? X


----------



## Dumpling

Matrod said:


> I've been doing this 02only challenge with some colleagues at work raising money for the RNLI, we could drink nothing but water for the last 10 days & we finished yesterday. At 9am we all trooped to the coffee shop & had the best coffee, half a hour later we all felt really weird :Woot we've raised over £500 though which is incredible.
> 
> I'm glad it's finished now as I've woken up with a cold :Arghh & plenty of tea is required.


Well done! I'd be a total zombie without coffee :Hurting

That's rubbish that you've got a cold now though, I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Matrod

ewelsh said:


> Oh well done @Matrod thats brilliant, I don't think I could function without my coffee in the mornings! X
> 
> How's your mum now? X


I 


Dumpling said:


> Well done! I'd be a total zombie without coffee :Hurting
> 
> That's rubbish that you've got a cold now though, I hope you feel better soon!


I thought I'd never manage without coffee but I felt pretty good without it, I had more energy than normal so I think I'm not going to have it in the week anymore & just save it for a weekend treat.

@ewelsh she's doing ok thanks, she hasn't had an episode for nearly a week now so the new meds are hopefully working & she's got her scan in a week.


----------



## SbanR

Matrod said:


> I've been doing this 02only challenge with some colleagues at work raising money for the RNLI, we could drink nothing but water for the last 10 days & we finished yesterday. At 9am we all trooped to the coffee shop & had the best coffee, half a hour later we all felt really weird :Woot we've raised over £500 though which is incredible.
> 
> I'm glad it's finished now as I've woken up with a cold :Arghh & plenty of tea is required.


The money raised is brilliant but you've also done yourself good as your body was detoxing. The cold is probably a reaction to it


----------



## Matrod

SbanR said:


> The money raised is brilliant but you've also done yourself good as your body was detoxing. The cold is probably a reaction to it


I did wonder but then I only normally have one super strength cup in the morning then water & herbal tea the rest of the day. I am due a cold though, I get one every couple of years when the weather turns.


----------



## Summercat

@Matrod 
Interesting about having more energy without coffee.
I tend to only drink coffee when out but have several cups of caffeinated tea a day. I keep meaning to cut down ( says she with a cup of tea at her side)


----------



## Tawny75

I gave him one job last night .Please change the bed to the linen I have out on the chair. So he changed the bed but got new stuff out of the cupboard. I know in the grand scheme of things is not a problem at all, but just...grrrrrr.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We went to the cat rescue Winter Fayre today...there was the most beautiful little tabby girl, who was three years old and had been found with her kittens. She was absolutely dinky! It made me realise how tall Oscar is. I hope she finds her furrrrever home soon, such a gorgeous little cat. 

(and no, we weren't tempted!)


----------



## Charity

Matrod said:


> I've been doing this 02only challenge with some colleagues at work raising money for the RNLI, we could drink nothing but water for the last 10 days & we finished yesterday. At 9am we all trooped to the coffee shop & had the best coffee, half a hour later we all felt really weird :Woot we've raised over £500 though which is incredible.
> 
> I'm glad it's finished now as I've woken up with a cold :Arghh & plenty of tea is required.


Brilliant @Matrod, well done to you and your colleagues. Think you should get a free lunch at the RNLI restaurant.


----------



## Dumpling

Mrs Funkin said:


> We went to the cat rescue Winter Fayre today...there was the most beautiful little tabby girl, who was three years old and had been found with her kittens. She was absolutely dinky! It made me realise how tall Oscar is. I hope she finds her furrrrever home soon, such a gorgeous little cat.
> 
> (and no, we weren't tempted!)


She sounds very cute! Some of the pregnant girls we had in at the rescue were so tiny (and often very young ) a few of them had really big litters and you wondered how they had all fit!


----------



## Dumpling

We had a lovely (but tiring!) day at the National Pet Show yesterday, I didn't get many pictures of the cats, it was really crowded around the judging bits! We did see some gorgeous cats though.









This little one was such a sweetie!

















Gorgeous Siamese and Orientals, the middle tabby was so handsome.

























My husband's favourites, he is very much in love with Maine coons and Norweigian forest cats and thinks we ought to get one instead of another Siamese/Oriental!


----------



## Dumpling

Saying hello to a macaw









Can you spot the frog?
















I made some new friends!









We really enjoyed meeting all the different dog breeds, but it was the standard poodles who really stood out to me, especially the parti poodles. I think if we do ever get a dog they will be the breed for us!

I managed to get a fair bit of shopping done too, although I had to break it to the cats that it was all for their Secret Santa recipients!!


----------



## SbanR

Dumpling said:


> We had a lovely (but tiring!) day at the National Pet Show yesterday, I didn't get many pictures of the cats, it was really crowded around the judging bits! We did see some gorgeous cats though.
> 
> View attachment 374715
> 
> This little one was such a sweetie!
> 
> View attachment 374716
> 
> View attachment 374724
> 
> Gorgeous Siamese and Orientals, the middle tabby was so handsome.
> 
> View attachment 374722
> 
> View attachment 374723
> 
> View attachment 374725
> 
> My husband's favourites, he is very much in love with Maine coons and Norweigian forest cats and thinks we ought to get one instead of another Siamese/Oriental!


Your husband has very good taste!


----------



## Summercat

Thanks for sharing the pics @Dumpling


----------



## ewelsh

Great photos, like your new friends


----------



## Erenya

oooh, i love a macaw! I used to help manage a big outdoor mixed aviary - Plum Headed parakeets, Bourkes parakeets, Kakariki's, splendid parakeets, cockatield, budgies, finches and canaries! they're lovely things 

Before that i had fischers lovebirds, which are not lovely - they're horrible evil things.... I did well breeding them, but they're so vicious I had to admit defeat!

Also, on a totally unrelated fact, i did have two genuinely lesbian lovebirds


----------



## ewelsh

I don’t know what it is about Parrots but they seem to really dislike me, my friend had one called Troy, he would hiss and curse me every time I went in the house, never happened with anyone else!
I have encountered this all my life, very odd, but I love them I think they are very clever and rather funny!


----------



## Erenya

ewelsh said:


> I don't know what it is about Parrots but they seem to really dislike me, my friend had one called Troy, he would hiss and curse me every time I went in the house, never happened with anyone else!


is Troy an afrcan gray, cockatoo or eclectus - they're all VERY posessive breeds. I know someone who had an african gray and when she met a nice man and he moved in, the parrot would just go for him the moment she stepped out of the room - they simply couldn't be left alone together. It did improve after a few years, but they never actually got on, the parrot just tolerated his presence...

Maybe Troy thought you were a threat to his bond with the owner


----------



## ewelsh

Erenya said:


> is Troy an afrcan gray, cockatoo or eclectus - they're all VERY posessive breeds. I know someone who had an african gray and when she met a nice man and he moved in, the parrot would just go for him the moment she stepped out of the room - they simply couldn't be left alone together. It did improve after a few years, but they never actually got on, the parrot just tolerated his presence...
> 
> Maybe Troy thought you were a threat to his bond with the owner


Interesting! All I can remember was Troy was green and red! He spoke very clearly actually! My mother thought it was because I was fair headed and all the family including my own were brunettes!
They never left us alone because they did fear he would attack me! I so wanted to befriend Troy but he wasn't having any of it 

Same thing when we were on holiday in Portugal, this chap had a few parrots who would climb on all the crowd apart from me, two of them really didn't like me, the owner was most amused


----------



## ewelsh

Oh just remembered, a school trip, a Pelican chased me all over the wildlife park, the teachers were trying so hard to protect me, then he caught me and had my head in his mouth  it got so bad the keepers had to put this pelican away until the school has left! 

I have been attacked by crows and swans many times!

So odd yet I absolutely love birds


----------



## Summercat

I love birds, not sure would be good with cats now. Though I think in a place with more room, vs our flat it would work easier. 
I had toyed with the idea of a parrot, but with their long lifespan, would only get an adult rescue one.


----------



## Dumpling

ewelsh said:


> Great photos, like your new friends


They were so cute! I loved the millipede, I've always wanted some! 


Erenya said:


> oooh, i love a macaw! I used to help manage a big outdoor mixed aviary - Plum Headed parakeets, Bourkes parakeets, Kakariki's, splendid parakeets, cockatield, budgies, finches and canaries! they're lovely things
> 
> Before that i had fischers lovebirds, which are not lovely - they're horrible evil things.... I did well breeding them, but they're so vicious I had to admit defeat!
> 
> Also, on a totally unrelated fact, i did have two genuinely lesbian lovebirds


Oh wow! That must have been great! I love birds and parrots are just so amazingly intelligent... not like my chickens :Chicken:Hilarious



ewelsh said:


> Oh just remembered, a school trip, a Pelican chased me all over the wildlife park, the teachers were trying so hard to protect me, then he caught me and had my head in his mouth  it got so bad the keepers had to put this pelican away until the school has left!
> 
> I have been attacked by crows and swans many times!
> 
> So odd yet I absolutely love birds


I know I shouldn't laugh, but the image of you being chased by a pelican is very funny! :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

I am in bits.

The last BB. 

Emma looked stunning but when she lost it I sobbed. 

Surely it can’t be over for good. Surely they have to change channels? 

Gutted.


----------



## ewelsh

Is that Big Brother? I haven’t watched that for years!

I’m sure someone will come up with an equivalent HB xx


----------



## Erenya

Oops, double posted for some reason


----------



## Summercat

@huckybuck 
I understand, those type of shows can be addictive. It is like a good book series, where you get into the characters and the series is complete or you are waiting a long time for for next installment. You want it to continue.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh my goodness, I just had the most delicious steak for dinner. Best steak I have ever had from a shop and cooked myself. I could eat it all again...


----------



## Tawny75

Last night it took two hours but I am finally validated as a Scout leader. I have been a Guide Leader for 24 years and a Scout Leader for 2. Finally it is all signed off so they can apply for my Wood Beads for me.


----------



## Summercat

Congrats @Tawny75


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> Last night it took two hours but I am finally validated as a Scout leader. I have been a Guide Leader for 24 years and a Scout Leader for 2. Finally it is all signed off so they can apply for my Wood Beads for me.


Congratulations!

Wood Beads? What are they for? Are you having us on?


----------



## ebonycat

Tawny75 said:


> Last night it took two hours but I am finally validated as a Scout leader. I have been a Guide Leader for 24 years and a Scout Leader for 2. Finally it is all signed off so they can apply for my Wood Beads for me.


Congratulations!

@SbanR I think a wood badge is a scouting leadership program.... so wood beads must be what you get once you've completed the program. Is that right @Tawny75


----------



## SbanR

ebonycat said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> @SbanR I think a wood badge is a scouting leadership program.... so wood beads must be what you get once you've completed the program. Is that right @Tawny75


Haha. I had visions of worry beads:Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Haha. I had visions of worry beads:Hilarious


Hahaha :Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

Not cat related but can Lady dog have some of the lovely CatChat healing vibes.
She was diagnosed diabetic three months ago, after all this time (three weekly glucose bloods taken, glucose curve being done, three night stay in vets) I think (I hope) we have it under control now.
About three weeks ago I noticed her eyes were getting cloudy so I asked vet to take a look. Had my fears confirmed, she’s getting cataracts. In the first 9months of being diagnosed diabetic there’s a 97% chance of getting cataracts.
Talked it over with vet & I want her to have the surgery. They don’t do the surgery at my vets, it’s a referral. So she has an appointment at The Royal Veterinary College - Queen Mother Hospital at Potters bar Tuesday morning at 9.30.
I’m praying we’ve caught it in time to save her sight (if they get too bad that’s when they go blind or the eyes have to be removed). I have anti inflammatory eyes drops which she’s having twice a day (as well as twice a day insulin injections). She’s such a good dog, let’s me do everything without complaining.

Please can she have some healing vibes & good luck vibes for Tuesday xx


----------



## Tawny75

SbanR said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Wood Beads? What are they for? Are you having us on?


Not at all, the Wood Beads show that you have completed the full training to be a Scouting Leader 



ebonycat said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> @SbanR I think a wood badge is a scouting leadership program.... so wood beads must be what you get once you've completed the program. Is that right @Tawny75


 Absolutely - We wear them with our scarves.


----------



## SbanR

Lots and lots of healing n good luck vibes going to Lady Dog. Hope the procedure goes smoothly n recovery is quick and straight forward

Hugs to you Ebony; you must be feeling sick with worry.

Those beads will be sited so conveniently for worrying Tawny. But honestly, big congrats


----------



## Tawny75

ebonycat said:


> Not cat related but can Lady dog have some of the lovely CatChat healing vibes.
> She was diagnosed diabetic three months ago, after all this time (three weekly glucose bloods taken, glucose curve being done, three night stay in vets) I think (I hope) we have it under control now.
> About three weeks ago I noticed her eyes were getting cloudy so I asked vet to take a look. Had my fears confirmed, she's getting cataracts. In the first 9months of being diagnosed diabetic there's a 97% chance of getting cataracts.
> Talked it over with vet & I want her to have the surgery. They don't do the surgery at my vets, it's a referral. So she has an appointment at The Royal Veterinary College - Queen Mother Hospital at Potters bar Tuesday morning at 9.30.
> I'm praying we've caught it in time to save her sight (if they get too bad that's when they go blind or the eyes have to be removed). I have anti inflammatory eyes drops which she's having twice a day (as well as twice a day insulin injections). She's such a good dog, let's me do everything without complaining.
> 
> Please can she have some healing vibes & good luck vibes for Tuesday xx


Sending all sorts of healing thoughts xx


----------



## ewelsh

Sending all the love and healing vibes from us xx


----------



## Charity

Lots of healing vibes for Lady and good luck for Tuesday, hope all goes well xx


----------



## Soozi

ebonycat said:


> Not cat related but can Lady dog have some of the lovely CatChat healing vibes.
> She was diagnosed diabetic three months ago, after all this time (three weekly glucose bloods taken, glucose curve being done, three night stay in vets) I think (I hope) we have it under control now.
> About three weeks ago I noticed her eyes were getting cloudy so I asked vet to take a look. Had my fears confirmed, she's getting cataracts. In the first 9months of being diagnosed diabetic there's a 97% chance of getting cataracts.
> Talked it over with vet & I want her to have the surgery. They don't do the surgery at my vets, it's a referral. So she has an appointment at The Royal Veterinary College - Queen Mother Hospital at Potters bar Tuesday morning at 9.30.
> I'm praying we've caught it in time to save her sight (if they get too bad that's when they go blind or the eyes have to be removed). I have anti inflammatory eyes drops which she's having twice a day (as well as twice a day insulin injections). She's such a good dog, let's me do everything without complaining.
> 
> Please can she have some healing vibes & good luck vibes for Tuesday xx


Sending healing vibes hun! I'm sure all will go well! Sending love to you all! xxx


----------



## Summercat

Sending buckets of healing vibes for Lady dog.
Xx


----------



## Jaf

Oh poor Lady dog. If it’s the same operation as for people it’s a simple thing. Good luck for tues. xx


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Lots and lots of healing n good luck vibes going to Lady Dog. Hope the procedure goes smoothly n recovery is quick and straight forward
> 
> Hugs to you Ebony; you must be feeling sick with worry.
> 
> Those beads will be sited so conveniently for worrying Tawny. But honestly, big congrats


Thank you
Thankfully her cataracts don't seem to be bothering her at the moment. She's such a happy little girl x


----------



## ebonycat

Tawny75 said:


> Sending all sorts of healing thoughts xx





ewelsh said:


> Sending all the love and healing vibes from us xx





Charity said:


> Lots of healing vibes for Lady and good luck for Tuesday, hope all goes well xx





Soozi said:


> Sending healing vibes hun! I'm sure all will go well! Sending love to you all! xxx


Thank you all very much xx


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> Sending buckets of healing vibes for Lady dog.
> Xx





Jaf said:


> Oh poor Lady dog. If it's the same operation as for people it's a simple thing. Good luck for tues. xx


Thank you, you'll all so very kind & supportive. 
From what I've read it does seem a simple operation, though don't like the thought of them operating on her eyes :Meh, seems a lot of aftercare is needed, but straight foreword. Drops six times a day & tablets, wearing a cone of shame for a week or two.
I'll know more on Tuesday xx


----------



## SbanR

A friend had her cataracts done a few years ago. She was very light sensitive for a while post op n had to wear sunglasses, even indoors!
I imagine it would be the same for Lady Dog. Might be an idea to get her some doggy sunglasses? Even if you feel a bit silly having them on her


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> A friend had her cataracts done a few years ago. She was very light sensitive for a while post op n had to wear sunglasses, even indoors!
> I imagine it would be the same for Lady Dog. Might be an idea to get her some doggy sunglasses? Even if you feel a bit silly having them on her


Yes I read that too about being light sensitive. 
Also read having to use a harness instead of a collar as a collar could put pressure on the jugular veins causing increased eye pressure.
She's wears both collar & a harness when out & about so that's no problem x


----------



## ebonycat

Does anyone else use Dentisept toothpaste?? (Well not on yourself :Yuck on your cats)
I’ve started using it on Alfie (& Lady dog), I did try using it on Ebony but got told off for even thinking about it :Arghh

I used the applicator it comes with, but today thought it would be better just using my finger to get it on better.
But damn it’s sticky........ ended up having to scrub fingers with nail brush & still it left some stickiness behind 
I was not in Alfie’s good books after either


----------



## Dumpling

ebonycat said:


> Not cat related but can Lady dog have some of the lovely CatChat healing vibes.
> She was diagnosed diabetic three months ago, after all this time (three weekly glucose bloods taken, glucose curve being done, three night stay in vets) I think (I hope) we have it under control now.
> About three weeks ago I noticed her eyes were getting cloudy so I asked vet to take a look. Had my fears confirmed, she's getting cataracts. In the first 9months of being diagnosed diabetic there's a 97% chance of getting cataracts.
> Talked it over with vet & I want her to have the surgery. They don't do the surgery at my vets, it's a referral. So she has an appointment at The Royal Veterinary College - Queen Mother Hospital at Potters bar Tuesday morning at 9.30.
> I'm praying we've caught it in time to save her sight (if they get too bad that's when they go blind or the eyes have to be removed). I have anti inflammatory eyes drops which she's having twice a day (as well as twice a day insulin injections). She's such a good dog, let's me do everything without complaining.
> 
> Please can she have some healing vibes & good luck vibes for Tuesday xx


Oh bless her! Sending lots of positive vibes her way for Tuesday xxx


----------



## Trixie1

ebonycat said:


> Not cat related but can Lady dog have some of the lovely CatChat healing vibes.
> She was diagnosed diabetic three months ago, after all this time (three weekly glucose bloods taken, glucose curve being done, three night stay in vets) I think (I hope) we have it under control now.
> About three weeks ago I noticed her eyes were getting cloudy so I asked vet to take a look. Had my fears confirmed, she's getting cataracts. In the first 9months of being diagnosed diabetic there's a 97% chance of getting cataracts.
> Talked it over with vet & I want her to have the surgery. They don't do the surgery at my vets, it's a referral. So she has an appointment at The Royal Veterinary College - Queen Mother Hospital at Potters bar Tuesday morning at 9.30.
> I'm praying we've caught it in time to save her sight (if they get too bad that's when they go blind or the eyes have to be removed). I have anti inflammatory eyes drops which she's having twice a day (as well as twice a day insulin injections). She's such a good dog, let's me do everything without complaining.
> 
> Please can she have some healing vibes & good luck vibes for Tuesday xx


Sending lots of healing and positive vibes for Tuesday. x


----------



## ebonycat

Dumpling said:


> Oh bless her! Sending lots of positive vibes her way for Tuesday xxx





Trixie1 said:


> Sending lots of healing and positive vibes for Tuesday. x


Thank you both xx


----------



## Psygon

Psygon said:


> I have a proper interview now :O next week.. must dig out my cat shirt!


Got offered the job 

now to decide if I really want it, almost as scary as the interview part...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Congrats! Lovely position to be in @Psygon


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Got offered the job
> 
> now to decide if I really want it, almost as scary as the interview part...


Congratulations x


----------



## Psygon

Mrs Funkin said:


> Congrats! Lovely position to be in @Psygon


Thank you 

I always dread handing in my notice... maybe why I stay places 4 years plus!!

Last time I did it my work counter-offered, I'm hoping it doesn't happen with this one as I was terrible at making a decision last time!


----------



## SbanR

Congratulations @Psygon . It must be soooo good for your ego when work comes up with a counter offer. Shows how good you are (what did you do the last time? Stay, or move to new job?)
Let us know if you get an offer from work this time


----------



## Psygon

SbanR said:


> Congratulations @Psygon . It must be soooo good for your ego when work comes up with a counter offer. Shows how good you are (what did you do the last time? Stay, or move to new job?)
> Let us know if you get an offer from work this time


I went with the new job, it was fantastic that they counteroffered but I'd been campaigning to increase the seniority of my team for about 3 years, and it was only when I said I was leaving that they offered me more money and more responsibility. As a parting gift to my team tho I made sure they all got upgraded and that counter offer was the new salary for anyone coming in. So I felt good about that.


----------



## Cully

ebonycat said:


> Thank you, you'll all so very kind & supportive.
> From what I've read it does seem a simple operation, though don't like the thought of them operating on her eyes :Meh, seems a lot of aftercare is needed, but straight foreword. Drops six times a day & tablets, wearing a cone of shame for a week or two.
> I'll know more on Tuesday xx


I've just ordered one of these from Amazon. Dog and cat sizes. They seem kinder than the normal hard collars.
Sending loads of good vibes Lady Dogs way. Good luck for Tuesday.

SoftE Smart Collar Size 1

￼


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> Got offered the job
> 
> now to decide if I really want it, almost as scary as the interview part...


Well done @Psygon, good luck


----------



## Summercat

Congrats @Psygon


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So, I’m having a read around the forums as you do when your furry boy is asleep in a hoover box and your husband is shattered and not feeling very conversational...I came across a thread in the breeding section which has my mind boggled. I’m not a stupid woman but crikey, cat colour genetics seem complex. My friends are breeders of bronze Egyptian maus, so I guess they don’t have all the kerfuffle with colours with breeding, it’s crazy! 

Might have to do some reading, see if I can get my head around it - for no reason except it’s interesting.


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> I've just ordered one of these from Amazon. Dog and cat sizes. They seem kinder than the normal hard collars.
> Sending loads of good vibes Lady Dogs way. Good luck for Tuesday.
> 
> SoftE Smart Collar Size 1
> 
> ￼


Thank you x

Oh that looks good...... much better than a plastic one from vets.
I will wait till after Tuesday's appointment, make sure her specialist gives the ok for surgery, then order one x


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> So, I'm having a read around the forums as you do when your furry boy is asleep in a hoover box and your husband is shattered and not feeling very conversational...I came across a thread in the breeding section which has my mind boggled. I'm not a stupid woman but crikey, cat colour genetics seem complex. My friends are breeders of bronze Egyptian maus, so I guess they don't have all the kerfuffle with colours with breeding, it's crazy!
> 
> Might have to do some reading, see if I can get my head around it - for no reason except it's interesting.


Book yourself some tutorials with qotn!

My spare time reading of choice is ZP I keep making changes to my next order


----------



## Tawny75

Many Congrats on the job @Psygon



Mrs Funkin said:


> So, I'm having a read around the forums as you do when your furry boy is asleep in a hoover box and your husband is shattered and not feeling very conversational...I came across a thread in the breeding section which has my mind boggled. I'm not a stupid woman but crikey, cat colour genetics seem complex. My friends are breeders of bronze Egyptian maus, so I guess they don't have all the kerfuffle with colours with breeding, it's crazy!
> 
> Might have to do some reading, see if I can get my head around it - for no reason except it's interesting.


You know what it is like when you start reading about stuff, if you are anything like me you will go down rabbit hole after rabbit hole, I have lost hours before...lol


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Book yourself some tutorials with qotn!
> 
> My spare time reading of choice is ZP I keep making changes to my next order


:Hilarious:Hilarious This is me!!! 
I spend more time choosing & shopping on Zoo+ than I do my own food shop


----------



## ebonycat

Morning all,
Well Meowingheads pouches turned up yesterday, thank you @Charity for mentioning them.
Alfie's given them the seal of approval yay...... finely another 'good' food he loves (don't want to speak to soon, I only ordered a few pouches of each from [email protected] rather than a box of each from their own site).
Now if place a big order he probably wont touch it 
Ebony on the other hand completely ignored it, which I knew she would


----------



## SbanR

ebonycat said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious This is me!!!
> I spend more time choosing & shopping on Zoo+ than I do my own food shop


And spend more on their food too


----------



## Charity

ebonycat said:


> Morning all,
> Well Meowingheads pouches turned up yesterday, thank you @Charity for mentioning them.
> Alfie's given them the seal of approval yay...... finely another 'good' food he loves (don't want to speak to soon, I only ordered a few pouches of each from [email protected] rather than a box of each from their own site).
> Now if place a big order he probably wont touch it
> Ebony on the other hand completely ignored it, which I knew she would


Glad they are going down well with one at least, it's the same here. Toppy loves them but Bunty not! If you do decide to buy a large quantity direct from MH, look at their 'special bundles' as it makes it cheaper.


----------



## Summercat

@ebonycat 
Biggles and Jack both like the Meowing Heads pouches. Mix it up in a rotation with other food though, so he dosen't get bored.


----------



## Dumpling

Congratulations @Psygon that's really exciting!


----------



## Vanessa131

ebonycat said:


> Morning all,
> Well Meowingheads pouches turned up yesterday, thank you @Charity for mentioning them.
> Alfie's given them the seal of approval yay...... finely another 'good' food he loves (don't want to speak to soon, I only ordered a few pouches of each from [email protected] rather than a box of each from their own site).
> Now if place a big order he probably wont touch it
> Ebony on the other hand completely ignored it, which I knew she would


They're 99p and bogof in lidl at the minute.


----------



## ebonycat

Vanessa131 said:


> They're 99p and bogof in lidl at the minute.


Ooh fab, thank you


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

Was quite impressed with Yodel this morning, I've got two deliveries from different places - they were due on different days but they've sent them out together, very clever. I checked the tracker and saw the driver was already in town, a few minutes drive away. A little confused about the estimated delivery time as I couldn't see how it would take him so long to get through town even with all the deliveries he has; next time I checked it he's gone off to an outlying village 15 minutes away :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead


----------



## SbanR

Now that yodel gives a delivery slot, I think it's better as you can track your parcel.
You can't track with DPD


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So @SbanR my new role is looking very much like it will actually happen (I am replying here, so as not to detract from the importance of feeding homeless cats, compared to me and my trivial woes!)! I have my uniform (haha, not worn uniform since I was a student midwife!), I have an email with a confirmed transfer date to a new cost code. I have four more weeks, one of which they are making me take annual leave (even though they are so busy they couldn't do without me and wouldn't let me leave my current role any sooner, go figure!) for, so only three weeks at work, including two pesky on calls and one weekend. Hurrah! Then I won't be on call and disturbing my boys when I am called out of my bed. Well, until they decide they are making me go back to my old role, anyway - but I'm not thinking about that. Oh and I am off on Christmas and Boxing Days - double hurrah! I've had them both off once in 15 years and that was last year, when I was ill, so I'm looking forward to it.

I cannot tell you how much I am looking forward to NOT going visiting dirty, filthy houses for a while. It's going to be joyous not to be crawling around on floors in goodness knows what...! Thanks for asking


----------



## SbanR

All sounding very positive Mrs F


----------



## LJC675

Hi Everyone, quick pop in. Having a blast on holiday:

Couple of pics for @Whompingwillow and other HP fans. Diagon Alley at Universal Studios:
































We went swimming with sharks yesterday, a couple of them were trained to let you touch them:








Off to the space centre today. Hope you're all keeping snug and warm over there. It's 80+ here


----------



## ewelsh

@LJC675

Great pics, love HP, I'm so jealous!

Keep enjoying yourselves! Safe journey home x


----------



## Charity

Looks fantastic. Enjoy the rest of the hols.


----------



## Summercat

Glad having a great time  @LJC675


----------



## Dumpling

That looks amazing @LJC675 ! The shark is beautiful


----------



## Psygon

SbanR said:


> Congratulations @Psygon . It must be soooo good for your ego when work comes up with a counter offer. Shows how good you are (what did you do the last time? Stay, or move to new job?)
> Let us know if you get an offer from work this time


OMG they counter offered :O


----------



## SbanR

Psygon said:


> OMG they counter offered :O


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hungover:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Psygon

SbanR said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hungover:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Dunno quite what to do now.

It wasn't totally a counter offer, it's more money than the job I was offered outside.

It's something I have to apply for, but I am almost the only one who is in the role so theoretically guaranteed.

They would let me define my role...


----------



## SbanR

How many sleeps are they letting you have before they demand a decision @Psygon . Do a list of pros n cons for both jobs? Writing it down might help get your decision clear for you as to which you really want?


----------



## Psygon

SbanR said:


> How many sleeps are they letting you have before they demand a decision @Psygon . Do a list of pros n cons for both jobs? Writing it down might help get your decision clear for you as to which you really want?


I'm chatting with them again tomorrow.

I'm working through some pros and cons, but I'm not sure it's helping me much. Yet.

I think the problem is I do like my job, and I sort of applied for a new job out of a couple of months of frustration. I wonder if I can define my role that frustration goes - or if I inadvertently make it worse. hmm


----------



## SbanR

Psygon said:


> I'm chatting with them again tomorrow.
> 
> I'm working through some pros and cons, but I'm not sure it's helping me much. Yet.
> 
> I think the problem is I do like my job, and I sort of applied for a new job out of a couple of months of frustration. I wonder if I can define my role that frustration goes - or if I inadvertently make it worse. hmm


Innnnterestiiiing well, the brains supposed to be ticking over solving problems when we sleep. I would jump into bed now Psygon and wake next morning all refreshed and with the new definition clear in your mind.

Let us know how tomorrow's discussion goes, please


----------



## Psygon

SbanR said:


> Innnnterestiiiing well, the brains supposed to be ticking over solving problems when we sleep. I would jump into bed now Psygon and wake next morning all refreshed and with the new definition clear in your mind.
> 
> Let us know how tomorrow's discussion goes, please


I will - I've written a bunch of questions. And I'm starting to feel the guilt about the other job I got offered. Not sure what that means!

To calm me down I've opted to design my Christmas jumper instead 

Almost happy with it...


----------



## SbanR

Psygon said:


> I will - I've written a bunch of questions. And I'm starting to feel the guilt about the other job I got offered. Not sure what that means!
> 
> To calm me down I've opted to design my Christmas jumper instead
> 
> Almost happy with it...
> 
> View attachment 375647


Don't like to quibble Psygon but that cat looks too chocolate sweet. Doesn't reflect the devilry of your clowder


----------



## Psygon

SbanR said:


> Don't like to quibble Psygon but that cat looks too chocolate sweet. Doesn't reflect the devilry of your clowder


bwahahahah


----------



## Dumpling

Just picked up all the windfalls from our apple tree, I've weighed them and I've got 20kg of apples!! (And I left loads for the chickens and blackbirds!)








Time to make millions of apple crumbles??


----------



## popcornsmum

I’ve just read the paper and seen an awful picture of a cat badly burnt in the wildfires in the States and I can’t stop thinking about the poor little thing and all the other cats and animals hurt over there


----------



## Cully

popcornsmum said:


> I've just read the paper and seen an awful picture of a cat badly burnt in the wildfires in the States and I can't stop thinking about the poor little thing and all the other cats and animals hurt over there


When you hear something like this, it makes you just want to hug your own a bit closer doesn't it?


----------



## Dumpling

popcornsmum said:


> I've just read the paper and seen an awful picture of a cat badly burnt in the wildfires in the States and I can't stop thinking about the poor little thing and all the other cats and animals hurt over there


So sad  it must be so scary for everyone who has been caught in it, animals and people, it's just so awful.


----------



## Summercat

@Dumpling 
Looks lovely


----------



## Summercat

I saw that same photo. They said rescue was on the way, I hope there is a follow up.


----------



## popcornsmum

I just read the poor cat died  I could never have left Popcorn as bitey as she is I’d have shoved her into her basket and ran!


----------



## Summercat

I agree @popcornsmum about not leaving but she/he may have been outdoors and they may not have had time to find her or him. I think that town was near the source of the blaze. Probably if inside, they may not have survived even that short time.
I do feel it is sad the cat passed away but maybe better than the pain they were likely in.


----------



## Charity

I read yesterday a couple left behind five cats and three dogs who all died. Its absolutely awful.


----------



## Summercat

I don't know all the cases but one family had several pets, cats and dogs and they were away from home when the fire came. The husband was blocked from returning home and it seems all pets were in the home. That may be the same family @Charity


----------



## Charity

Yes, could be. One woman wouldn't leave until she'd put her make up on and she didn't make it. Madness.


----------



## Summercat

I read about that woman as well. I think she was with several people fleeing by car, including one disabled person. Most of them died.


----------



## popcornsmum

It’s just so sad all those poor animals  when I was 10 we lived in Australia and one Sunday had a bushfire warning so I grabbed our cat Pippi and put her in her basket and sat in the car with her for ages in case we had to evacuate but luckily we didnt. She was my first thought I didn’t even pack my toys!


----------



## Summercat

@popcornsmum 
Australia has had some pretty strong and fast moving fires in recent years. Very sad for people and animals. 
From what I have read about the California fires, it is in part due to not enough controlled burns and drier conditions.


----------



## popcornsmum

Summercat said:


> @popcornsmum
> Australia has had some pretty strong and fast moving fires in recent years. Very sad for people and animals.
> From what I have read about the California fires, it is in part due to not enough controlled burns and drier conditions.


Ah I'd not read the causes I can't read the articles coz it's too sad!


----------



## Summercat

@popcornsmum 
It seems to be over management of small fires over time leaves too much scrub and undergrowth. Normal sized trees survive the small fires. In some places they use controlled small burns to mimic normal small fires in a forest to try to maintain normal growth.
With the over abundance of undergrowth and dry conditions, fires spread faster and further. 
I think the spark in at least one case, according to yesterday's paper was a power line but that is not official yet but likely.
The US has many above ground power lines, they tend to go down in storms.


----------



## huckybuck

LJC675 said:


> Hi Everyone, quick pop in. Having a blast on holiday:
> 
> Couple of pics for @Whompingwillow and other HP fans. Diagon Alley at Universal Studios:
> View attachment 375591
> 
> View attachment 375592
> 
> View attachment 375593
> 
> View attachment 375594
> 
> We went swimming with sharks yesterday, a couple of them were trained to let you touch them:
> View attachment 375595
> 
> Off to the space centre today. Hope you're all keeping snug and warm over there. It's 80+ here


Wow you look like you are having an amzing time - envious of yyour universal tour not quite so of the shark swimming lol!!!



Psygon said:


> Dunno quite what to do now.
> 
> It wasn't totally a counter offer, it's more money than the job I was offered outside.
> 
> It's something I have to apply for, but I am almost the only one who is in the role so theoretically guaranteed.
> 
> They would let me define my role...


I would go for the interview/talk through the role etc and see if it's exactly what you want - THEN think about both.


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> I would go for the interview/talk through the role etc and see if it's exactly what you want - THEN think about both.


So a bit more info... my current employer can't just create jobs, we have a process we must follow. Which has kicked into action. But I won't really know until next Wednesday what the outcome of that is.

If that goes through then potentially I would be applying for this role next week as a temporary promotion. I'd be the only eligible candidate so, theoretically, it doesn't even go to an interview until the role is turned into a fully permanent post (and my director says that would be in 6 months). I have had some really good conversations about what this new role would be - and it could be fantastic. But then so could this other job outside of my organisation.

So I'm in a real quandary. Do I wait and see if this new role gets approved and leave the other guys hanging? Do I tell the other guys what's happening (and then maybe they take back the offer?).

Not sure if it helps, but I'm a civil servant... part of me thinks chucking in my pension (and this potential pay rise) is a bit mental!


----------



## huckybuck

Psygon said:


> So a bit more info... my current employer can't just create jobs, we have a process we must follow. Which has kicked into action. But I won't really know until next Wednesday what the outcome of that is.
> 
> If that goes through then potentially I would be applying for this role next week as a temporary promotion. I'd be the only eligible candidate so, theoretically, it doesn't even go to an interview until the role is turned into a fully permanent post (and my director says that would be in 6 months). I have had some really good conversations about what this new role would be - and it could be fantastic. But then so could this other job outside of my organisation.
> 
> So I'm in a real quandary. Do I wait and see if this new role gets approved and leave the other guys hanging? Do I tell the other guys what's happening (and then maybe they take back the offer?).
> 
> Not sure if it helps, but I'm a civil servant... part of me thinks chucking in my pension (and this potential pay rise) is a bit mental!


Didn't realise the pension and pay rise bit - that is imp too!! How easily do you think they could fill the role for the job in the other organisation - would it still be there in 6 months?

Have the other guys said how long you can have to consider?


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> Didn't realise the pension and pay rise bit - that is imp too!! How easily do you think they could fill the role for the job in the other organisation - would it still be there in 6 months?
> 
> Have the other guys said how long you can have to consider?


I think they would fill it in 6 months. Although, saying that there definitely seems to be difficulty in recruiting into this type of role at the moment (I know because we are always recruiting where I am and it's getting harder to find people as there is a lot of competition).

The other guys have asked me to get back in touch by end of tomorrow :S


----------



## SbanR

@Psygon if you left your current job could you leave the pension where it is (and therefore secure) or would it have to move into a commercially run pension?


----------



## huckybuck

I do think your pension is quite an important factor - depending how many years you’ve been there of course and how much you’ve paid in and what the employers contribution will be and so on....

However depending on your age it shouldn’t be the deciding factor of your career...weigh up how imp it is in the scheme of things (and any other provisions you may have). 

It’s a shame you don’t have longer to decide....

But it may boil down to a tick list of plus and minus and points out if 10 on imp 
If you really are struggling to decide...

I’m sure I could ask Little H to choose for you by popping 2 pieces of paper on the floor and seeing which one he sits on....

Mind you I bet he’d lie across both rofl!! 

Let us know what you decide and thinking of you as it must be a tough one xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think you also need to weigh up the early retirement factor in the Civil Service tied to your pension (it may have changed, as the nhs has) - you’re young now but believe me you may well be delighted at the prospect of finishing earlier if you’re able to


----------



## SbanR

A Very Good Point Mrs F! However even if theres the possibility of early retirement now, it could change in the future, no?


----------



## Psygon

Mrs Funkin said:


> I think you also need to weigh up the early retirement factor in the Civil Service tied to your pension (it may have changed, as the nhs has) - you're young now but believe me you may well be delighted at the prospect of finishing earlier if you're able to


I'm not that young :-D

And early retirement is something I think about hahaha it is a way off (I'm 40 next year).

I've opted to contact the outside folk and explain what's happening so see if they withdraw the offer... I want to wait and see if this other job can work out. I've looked at all the financial aspects, career prospects etc and well current is slightly up on the outside offer.

Being able to talk it through here with you guys is helping massively this - so thank you, thank you thank you!!!


----------



## SbanR

Hope you get what u want Psygon


----------



## Jaf

I’m in rural southern Spain. We had another massive storm last night. My house is halfway up a big hill, it’s the highest house. This morning the neighbour of one of the houses below mine came to see me. The rain had flooded their house. 

They dug a bit of a channel in the dirt to try and redirect the next rain water. If it works (I doubt it as the channel is too small) then the rain will go to the back of a house that’s empty. Not great either.

I don’t have a boundary wall/ fence so I’m not even sure it’s my land. I don’t know my legal responsibility but I’d have thought rain is “act of god”. I’m going to find out my legal position. 

If I have to build a wall it’ll be a nightmare as the slope is pretty much a sheer drop (worry that a wall would just fall over onto their house! Worse than a flood). I’m also not sure if since they did the digging whether they expect me to fix it. 

I’m getting a headache now (literal and figurative). 

We’re due much more rain for at least a week. So I guess they’ll know soon if it’s helped.


----------



## Summercat

^^^ yes! Good to have options
Edit : whoops meant in response to @SbanR 's comments to @Psygon


----------



## SbanR

The few surviving brain cells I had have now been thoroughly fried to a crisp
My phone packed up yesterday (it wouldn't connect to the mobile WiFi). Tried everything, didn't work. So on the advice of the shop, did a last ditch attempt. Factory reset!!!:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop
Still wouldn't connect so it's now with a repair shop. The final, final last ditch attempt:Bag:Bag If this doesn't work either, will have to get a new phone n get to know it. Just as well I don't suffer from migraines


----------



## Summercat

good luck with your phone @SbanR


----------



## SbanR

Thank you SC. Whichever, it'll still be fried brain cells on Saturday as have to get phone up n running


----------



## huckybuck

Psygon said:


> I'm not that young :-D
> 
> And early retirement is something I think about hahaha it is a way off (I'm 40 next year).
> 
> I've opted to contact the outside folk and explain what's happening so see if they withdraw the offer... I want to wait and see if this other job can work out. I've looked at all the financial aspects, career prospects etc and well current is slightly up on the outside offer.
> 
> Being able to talk it through here with you guys is helping massively this - so thank you, thank you thank you!!!


Will be really interested to hear what outside company say. I hope they appreciate your honesty and keep your options open for the future.


----------



## TriTri

Can anyone remember this? It's the Tupperware cat feeder, which originally consisted of this tray, two dishes that attach to the tray, and a water feeder? I've had this over 30 years and it's still as good as new, but I've misplaced one food bowl and the water feeder, which I'm going to hunt for when I get time.


----------



## SbanR

Wow! That's going back some TT


----------



## Charity

Heard some great news this morning. A lady in my area took her cat to the PDSA Hospital, which is on a main road, on 29 October, two miles from her home. Her cat had an abscess which needed treating. Unfortunately, on the way out in the car park, he escaped. 

She has posted today to say he has arrived home this morning and just walked in the house. Clever boy..


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> Will be really interested to hear what outside company say. I hope they appreciate your honesty and keep your options open for the future.


They have just got back to me. They said they appreciated my honesty, and are willing to keep the job offer open until the internal process at my place happens. So by Wednesday ... Have to see now if my current employer comes through with the offer.

It has certainly put the external folks in a good light, as I wasn't expecting them to keep the offer on the table!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Charity said:


> Heard some great news this morning. A lady in my area took her cat to the PDSA Hospital, which is on a main road, on 29 October, two miles from her home. Her cat had an abscess which needed treating. Unfortunately, on the way out in the car park, he escaped.
> 
> She has posted today to say he has arrived home this morning and just walked in the house. Clever boy..


Awwww that's good  It's nice to hear he found his way back.

I saw on our local rescue website last night that they have a cat who need re-homing because he was missing for three years!!! Then he strolled back in one day but his owners had got two news cats that he didn't like. Three years!


----------



## Tawny75

Lu HZqj


Psygon said:


> They have just got back to me. They said they appreciated my honesty, and are willing to keep the job offer open until the internal process at my place happens. So by Wednesday ... Have to see now if my current employer comes through with the offer.
> 
> It has certainly put the external folks in a good light, as I wasn't expecting them to keep the offer on the table!


That is great news, lets hope your current employer come s through too.


----------



## huckybuck

Psygon said:


> They have just got back to me. They said they appreciated my honesty, and are willing to keep the job offer open until the internal process at my place happens. So by Wednesday ... Have to see now if my current employer comes through with the offer.
> 
> It has certainly put the external folks in a good light, as I wasn't expecting them to keep the offer on the table!


That's really good news and at least you have a bit longer to consider!! They must REALLY like you lol!!!


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Heard some great news this morning. A lady in my area took her cat to the PDSA Hospital, which is on a main road, on 29 October, two miles from her home. Her cat had an abscess which needed treating. Unfortunately, on the way out in the car park, he escaped.
> 
> She has posted today to say he has arrived home this morning and just walked in the house. Clever boy..


That's lovely


----------



## Matrod

Psygon said:


> So a bit more info... my current employer can't just create jobs, we have a process we must follow. Which has kicked into action. But I won't really know until next Wednesday what the outcome of that is.
> 
> If that goes through then potentially I would be applying for this role next week as a temporary promotion. I'd be the only eligible candidate so, theoretically, it doesn't even go to an interview until the role is turned into a fully permanent post (and my director says that would be in 6 months). I have had some really good conversations about what this new role would be - and it could be fantastic. But then so could this other job outside of my organisation.
> 
> So I'm in a real quandary. Do I wait and see if this new role gets approved and leave the other guys hanging? Do I tell the other guys what's happening (and then maybe they take back the offer?).
> 
> Not sure if it helps, but I'm a civil servant... part of me thinks chucking in my pension (and this potential pay rise) is a bit mental!


Arrrghh, what a quandary. Would you definitely get the permanent post after being on TDA for 6 months or would you then have to apply for it once it became a permanent role? I've been a civil servant for 15 years, I'd really have to think hard about leaving.


----------



## SbanR

@BritishBilbo what canvas carrier do you have and how heavy,large are your cats?


----------



## LJC675

Would anyone like this?
I bought it to read on the plane on the way home from Florida, it's quite techy scientific rather than a fun pet mag but I know some of you on here like the more scientific stuff. It's dogs and cats, but I think quite a lot of us like both.










Lots of stuff on cats (as well as dogs) couple of inside shots:

































I can pop it in the post to you if anyone would like it. Rather not just chuck it in the bin.
1st one who wants it can have it.


----------



## TriTri

Jaf said:


> I'm in rural southern Spain. We had another massive storm last night. My house is halfway up a big hill, it's the highest house. This morning the neighbour of one of the houses below mine came to see me. The rain had flooded their house.
> 
> They dug a bit of a channel in the dirt to try and redirect the next rain water. If it works (I doubt it as the channel is too small) then the rain will go to the back of a house that's empty. Not great either.
> 
> I don't have a boundary wall/ fence so I'm not even sure it's my land. I don't know my legal responsibility but I'd have thought rain is "act of god". I'm going to find out my legal position.
> 
> If I have to build a wall it'll be a nightmare as the slope is pretty much a sheer drop (worry that a wall would just fall over onto their house! Worse than a flood). I'm also not sure if since they did the digging whether they expect me to fix it.
> 
> I'm getting a headache now (literal and figurative).
> 
> We're due much more rain for at least a week. So I guess they'll know soon if it's helped.


Still raining?


----------



## huckybuck

LJC675 said:


> Would anyone like this?
> I bought it to read on the plane on the way home from Florida, it's quite techy scientific rather than a fun pet mag but I know some of you on here like the more scientific stuff. It's dogs and cats, but I think quite a lot of us like both.
> 
> View attachment 376224
> 
> 
> Lots of stuff on cats (as well as dogs) couple of inside shots:
> View attachment 376225
> 
> View attachment 376226
> 
> 
> View attachment 376228
> 
> View attachment 376227
> 
> I can pop it in the post to you if anyone would like it. Rather not just chuck it in the bin.
> 1st one who wants it can have it.


If no one has claimed it I would like to read it please...


----------



## LJC675

huckybuck said:


> If no one has claimed it I would like to read it please...


It's yours, can you PM me your address and I'll get it in the post to you.


----------



## Minuscule

I would like your opinion on what's going on with my estate agency at the moment, I don't know who to ask and as this forum is full of lovely people who already helped me lots, I'd like your thoughts 

So I was asked to get the house professionally cleaned at the end of my tenancy contract, the agent popped it in an unrelated conversation on the phone and the second he said it, I started to argue. I moved in June and the house was absolutely disgusting, I spent two days cleaning and sent them an email with pictures at the time and stated that I spent all this time cleaning. In particular I mentioned the fact there was cat's hair all over the carpet.
Now they are trying to force me to get it professionally cleaned on the basis I have a pet clause. The pet clause only states that it should be professionally cleaned "if required".
I sent them all the clauses in an email, explained that it was gross when I moved in and they are basically now asking me to get the property in a better state than it was (when the contracts says it should be in the same state and it is already better anyway). They didn't reply so I chased. The agent passed it to another agent saying he will help me with my query. 6 days after having no response, I chased. Still nothing.

The landlady have told me she will do the check-out and collect the keys. Hence, no agency at this stage from my understanding (unless they re-check it but they are so lazy that I doubt. They will probably just do the check-in of the next tenant and charge me for an inexistent check-out though).

I am not sure what to do. Shall I chase again or not bother? If they then come back at the end saying I haven't got it professionally cleaned, I could say I argued it and asked for a response they never gave - and therefore, not giving me the chance to arrange it myself. However, if they are too stubborn, I don't really want them to arrange a cleaning themselves (and take a commission). Alternatively, I could contact the landlady about it but again, I am not sure I want to create problems where there may not be (maybe she doesn't care, will do the checkout and be happy with how it is).
I don't know where I really stand. Anyone ever had a similar situation?


----------



## LJC675

Can you not get the landlady to check the house and sign something that says she is happy with the condition and it needs no further cleaning, then if the agency try to make you get a professional you have the evidence from the landlady.


----------



## LJC675

I would also want something to say that they are happy with the condition and no money needs to be withheld from your deposit.


----------



## Minuscule

Yes I guess I could ask her but that is if she is happy with the state of the house once she has checked it. If she isn't, at that time it'll be too late to arrange a professional cleaning. It's just annoying to have an agency which just tries to make as much money as possible, the contract doesn't say pet clause = professional cleaning. It says "if required", and that surely means if the house is dirty from having a pet (compared to how it was at the beginning of the tenancy).
The fact they don't reply make me think they are in the wrong, I have the right to argue it since "if required" doesn't mean "automatically", and the fact they don't reply to my questions is just another evidence of how nasty they are. I have paid for services I never got basically, they sent me an empty inventory and now they don't even want to clarify the pet clause / the cleaning clause (and I'm not even mentioning all the lies and things they did wrong).


----------



## Dumpling

I would keep chasing if I was you, phone them daily if you need to! Did you take pictures of the state of the house when you moved in to prove that you have left it better than when you moved in?

Good luck and I hope you can get it sorted!!


----------



## LJC675

I had a little nice / weird surprise this morning. It was worming day for S&K, so I'm pretty lucky, I don't really have an issue with either of them. I get their tablet, chop it in half and then squidge it into a couple of the moist natures menu treats. Pop them down and the girls tend to just eat them up, easy peasy.

So today when I gave Suter hers the tablet dropped out on to the floor and she ate the sweet without the tablet, 'bums' I thought, I'll get it and try again, hope she's not going to start noticing my evil tablet in the sweet hiding plan. But before I bent down to pick up the tablet, she went over to it picked it up and just ate the tablet on its own - woohoo lucky me


----------



## ebonycat

Ok if you don’t know I have two cats, Ebony & Alfie, a dog Lady & fancy rattie. All who surprisingly get along great.
Alfie looooovvvvvveeeesss Lady dog.
Well Lady is newly diagnosed diabetic (three months), we had an appointment with the royal veterinary college/ Queen Mother Hospital last week & I’ve agreed for her to have cataract surgery on both eyes (she’s now blind in right eye & can see only slightly in left eye).
Well we (Mum is driving me & Lady there, I don’t drive due to my own sight problems), are taking her in tomorrow, they will run more tests on Wednesday morning & then surgery after tests, kept in Wednesday night & discharged Thursday (all being well).
She has to stay in the night before & the night after as she’s diabetic.
Well I was dealing with ok, but now I’m a nervous reck....... Alfie is going to really miss her, I’m going to miss her,
Ebony well...... Ebony only misses food 
Tonight is all about the snuggles. I’ve told her she needs to be a good girl, explained she’s only in hospital for two nights
I wish they could understand us
I need a hug & Lady needs get well vibes sent
ETA I’ve even posted in dog chat..... I’m so scared for this surgery :Arghh
Edit to add..... I now have a headache :Bawling


----------



## SbanR

Sending lots of hugs n good luck wishes to Lady Dog, Alfie n you. Hope it all goes well n you're able to bring Lady Dog home on Thursday


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Sending lots of hugs n good luck wishes to Lady Dog, Alfie n you. Hope it all goes well n you're able to bring Lady Dog home on Thursday


Thank you x


----------



## huckybuck

Good luck for tomorrow @ebonycat x


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> Good luck for tomorrow @ebonycat x


Thank you x


----------



## Charity

All fingers, toes and paws crossed here for Lady and you tomorrow and Wednesday @ebonycat, hope all goes smoothly and she'll soon be home. xx


----------



## Soozi

I’m sure everything will go well hun! All the best for Lady tomorrow! Hugs to you! xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Hope all goes well tomorrow and the journey there is easier then last week. keeping everything crossed and sending lot of positive, healing vibes and hugs. Xx


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> All fingers, toes and paws crossed here for Lady and you tomorrow and Wednesday @ebonycat, hope all goes smoothly and she'll soon be home. xx


Thank you x



Soozi said:


> I'm sure everything will go well hun! All the best for Lady tomorrow! Hugs to you! xxx


Thank you x



Trixie1 said:


> Hope all goes well tomorrow and the journey there is easier then last week. keeping everything crossed and sending lot of positive, healing vibes and hugs. Xx


Thank you x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sending positive thoughts and we will have well crossed paws and fingers here. Let us know how it all goes xx


----------



## Minuscule

Dumpling said:


> I would keep chasing if I was you, phone them daily if you need to! Did you take pictures of the state of the house when you moved in to prove that you have left it better than when you moved in?
> 
> Good luck and I hope you can get it sorted!!


I have yes but I am sure they will find an excuse to say they are not valid.


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sending positive thoughts and we will have well crossed paws and fingers here. Let us know how it all goes xx


Thank you, hopefully they will call me after surgery on Wednesday to let me know how everything went x


----------



## Minuscule

ebonycat said:


> Ok if you don't know I have two cats, Ebony & Alfie, a dog Lady & fancy rattie. All who surprisingly get along great.
> Alfie looooovvvvvveeeesss Lady dog.
> Well Lady is newly diagnosed diabetic (three months), we had an appointment with the royal veterinary college/ Queen Mother Hospital last week & I've agreed for her to have cataract surgery on both eyes (she's now blind in right eye & can see only slightly in left eye).
> Well we (Mum is driving me & Lady there, I don't drive due to my own sight problems), are taking her in tomorrow, they will run more tests on Wednesday morning & then surgery after tests, kept in Wednesday night & discharged Thursday (all being well).
> She has to stay in the night before & the night after as she's diabetic.
> Well I was dealing with ok, but now I'm a nervous reck....... Alfie is going to really miss her, I'm going to miss her,
> Ebony well...... Ebony only misses food
> Tonight is all about the snuggles. I've told her she needs to be a good girl, explained she's only in hospital for two nights
> I wish they could understand us
> I need a hug & Lady needs get well vibes sent
> ETA I've even posted in dog chat..... I'm so scared for this surgery :Arghh
> Edit to add..... I now have a headache :Bawling


Sending hugs here too! Hope it goes well, I wish they could understand us as well.


----------



## ebonycat

Minuscule said:


> Sending hugs here too! Hope it goes well, I wish they could understand us as well.


Thank you x


----------



## huckybuck

@Psygon

Please can you pop into SS likes and Dislikes


----------



## Summercat

@ebonycat 
Am currently traveling, so popping in briefly but sending positive vibes and thoughts


----------



## Tawny75

Can I just say, why do people sniff constantly? - Blow your nose!!!!

I love my assistant but she is driving me mad.


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> Can I just say, why do people sniff constantly? - Blow your nose!!!!
> 
> I love my assistant but she is driving me mad.


Get her a box of pretty tissues for Christmas


----------



## Citruspips

Well it’s official I’m now an auld bag as I’m sitting in Nero nursing a bad knee, that won’t get better, feeling annoyed at this girl next to me doing little delicate coughs JUST COUGH PROPERLY AND CLEAR YOUR THROAT.


----------



## Citruspips

She’ll probably start the sniff next lol


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> @ebonycat
> Am currently traveling, so popping in briefly but sending positive vibes and thoughts


Thank you x

Well I hate the m25 !!!!!
Again it took us 3 hours to get to the hospital & just over an hour to get home..... grrr need a strong coffee now as meant to be going out tonight & haven't eaten all day, luckily it's just a church meeting.
Lady went off with the nurse ok, just looked back at me once & my heart broke..... :Arghh I'm such a wuss
They've got to run some eye tests this afternoon, should call me if anything is wrong.
She's first on the list for surgery in the morning, should get a call around 1pm tomorrow to let me know how things went/ how she is etc. Then it's the case of lots of measuring eye pressure etc.
Lucky I'am going out tonight, I'll only sit & worry

Thank you everyone for all your support & kind words xx


----------



## SbanR

Sending lots of positive vibes for a good result ebony.


----------



## LJC675

Tawny75 said:


> Can I just say, why do people sniff constantly? - Blow your nose!!!!
> 
> I love my assistant but she is driving me mad.


I sooooo hate that, it drives me mad!!!!


----------



## LJC675

@ebonycat sending you lots of hugs and positive vibes.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just heard that friends of ours found their cat dead today  She was by the radiator, I wonder if it was a saddle thrombosis. They only adopted her a few weeks ago (well, technically, she adopted them as her owner was their neighbour who didn't want her and so they offered to take her). Run free at the Bridge, Daisy. I'm glad you had a happy final few weeks.


----------



## huckybuck

Oh that is terribly sad Mrs F. 
RIP dear Daisy in the knowledge you were warm, safe, loved and cared for at the end.


----------



## Charity

How very sad


----------



## SbanR

So very sad


----------



## LJC675

AW poor Daisy, run free little one.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m actually feeling very sad about poor Daisy, my eyes keep leaking, then I got all upset about when Oscar dies. This is why I refused to have a pet before. Poor little girl


----------



## Jaf

Poor Daisy. I’m glad she was loved properly at the end.

I worry more about me dying first. The cats would starve to death.

Maybe we need a Cat Chat system where single people register. Not being online for a few days would mean someone coming to rescue the cats.


----------



## Dumpling

That's so sad  poor Daisy and what an awful shock for her owners.


----------



## Charity

We've got one of the blackest skies this morning I've ever seen.


----------



## SbanR

Jaf said:


> Poor Daisy. I'm glad she was loved properly at the end.
> 
> I worry more about me dying first. The cats would starve to death.
> 
> Maybe we need a Cat Chat system where single people register. Not being online for a few days would mean someone coming to rescue the cats.


That's my biggest worry. Now that I'm retired I could be one of those that you occasionally read about - lying undiscovered for weeks


----------



## Minuscule

Ren is hilarious! I gave him a Kong bird toy that you attach to the window. It was a present for him when he is in France but thought I would just show him. He took it and ran away with it. He won't let me take it back and is running with it everywhere :Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

For Gourmet soup fans, 4 for £1 at Home Bargains


----------



## LJC675

I was searching radiator beds yesterday (want a slimline one) and saw this , it's a radiator with a built in cat area - how fab!!!!!


----------



## Charity

I just love this


----------



## Charity

While I was out this afternoon, a huge box arrived. I couldn't remember ordering anything which would have been that big so I asked my OH who it was from and he said Meowing Heads. Now, I couldn't remember exactly how much I ordered but I knew it wasn't enough to fill this box. Can you believe this?  :Banghead


----------



## Tawny75

Charity said:


> While I was out this afternoon, a huge box arrived. I couldn't remember ordering anything which would have been that big so I asked my OH who it was from and he said Meowing Heads. Now, I couldn't remember exactly how much I ordered but I knew it wasn't enough to fill this box. Can you believe this?  :Banghead
> 
> View attachment 377456


That is Amazonesque!


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> While I was out this afternoon, a huge box arrived. I couldn't remember ordering anything which would have been that big so I asked my OH who it was from and he said Meowing Heads. Now, I couldn't remember exactly how much I ordered but I knew it wasn't enough to fill this box. Can you believe this?  :Banghead
> 
> View attachment 377456


Do they have a section for customer feedback? Post that photo


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Do they have a section for customer feedback? Post that photo


Yes, I'm going to, silly packer.


----------



## Minuscule

My camera tripod fell on my toe today, it hit the nail and it's bruised under. I am in so much pain I could cry and that happened hours ago 
Its my already injured foot so this injury is getting worse as well as a result of this. I feel so bad and I didn't stop all day, I'm exhausted


----------



## LJC675

Minuscule said:


> My camera tripod fell on my toe today, it hit the nail and it's bruised under. I am in so much pain I could cry and that happened hours ago
> Its my already injured foot so this injury is getting worse as well as a result of this. I feel so bad and I didn't stop all day, I'm exhausted


Oh that sounds like rubbish, can't you pop yourself in a nice hot bath with a glass of wine


----------



## Forester

Minuscule said:


> My camera tripod fell on my toe today, it hit the nail and it's bruised under. I am in so much pain I could cry and that happened hours ago
> Its my already injured foot so this injury is getting worse as well as a result of this. I feel so bad and I didn't stop all day, I'm exhausted





LJC675 said:


> Oh that sounds like rubbish, can't you pop yourself in a nice hot bath with a glass of wine


 Ouch!!!!! A few drops of arnica in the bath water would help with the bruising. Hope that your foot will soon be much more comfortable.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know we have a few major Harry Potter fans in here but I just saw (& you probably already know) that they are doing HP baubles in Primark. They're pretty cute  @Tawny75 @Whompingwillow


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> I know we have a few major Harry Potter fans in here but I just saw (& you probably already know) that they are doing HP baubles in Primark. They're pretty cute  @Tawny75 @Whompingwillow


We are hoping to get some


----------



## LJC675

I've just been speaking to my MyHermes lady as she dropped a parcel off to me. She has 175 parcels to deliver today, to 150 different addresses. That's mad. Even if she delivered to 1 address every 5 minutes (that's being very optimistic) it would take 12.5 hours!! not including things like having to go back and reload her car and the things she tries, but cannot deliver (so will have to go back later or the next day).

I wished her good luck, poor thing.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> I just love this


believe it or not but I still haven't seen the first one 
(note to self - must try and find a copy before next summer !)


----------



## Bertie'sMum

SbanR said:


> That's my biggest worry. Now that I'm retired I could be one of those that you occasionally read about - lying undiscovered for weeks


Both the Cinnamon Trust and Cats Protection have schemes you can sign up to whereby they guarantee to take on your cat(s) after your demise and find them new homes. I've already filled in the form for Bertie - well he's only 9 and I'm 72 so it's quite likely he will outlive me (and I know that none of my family would take him on - they aren't really cat people)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Our poor dpd driver Ivo was flying around like a mad thing yesterday. He didn’t deliver to us it was to our neighbour but he was waving and calling hello. I need to make sure I am having some December dpd deliveries, so we can give him a Christmas tip! I heard on the radio the other day that they get about 30 seconds from pulling up at a house, to having to be back in the van. Madness, I know how long it takes some people to answer the door from my job.


----------



## SbanR

Bertie'sMum said:


> Both the Cinnamon Trust and Cats Protection have schemes you can sign up to whereby they guarantee to take on your cat(s) after your demise and find them new homes. I've already filled in the form for Bertie - well he's only 9 and I'm 72 so it's quite likely he will outlive me (and I know that none of my family would take him on - they aren't really cat people)


Yes thanks, I know that. It's the interim period between me popping off n them being found. And not yet handicapped to warrant signing up for one of those call buzzers


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Our poor dpd driver Ivo was flying around like a mad thing yesterday. He didn't deliver to us it was to our neighbour but he was waving and calling hello. I need to make sure I am having some December dpd deliveries, so we can give him a Christmas tip! I heard on the radio the other day that they get about 30 seconds from pulling up at a house, to having to be back in the van. Madness, I know how long it takes some people to answer the door from my job.


No wonder all the delivery people seem so rushed. At least the DPD guy is pleasant but the new Yodel guy is ****. My first Yodel guy was lovely


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> believe it or not but I still haven't seen the first one
> (note to self - must try and find a copy before next summer !)


Neither have I, I just happened to come across this trailer which made me laugh. Wondering if I should put it on my Christmas wish list (or I could just watch it on Amazon Prime).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm off this week and doing all kinds of silly annoying things that I've not had chance to do for ages. It's lovely  

We also had 224 pouches of Sheba delivered, so Oscar will stop eating that soon. Heh.


----------



## Charity

These two Bengals have been in my local CP rescue for a few weeks now. They've come from the same home where the owners have moved and been unable to take them with them. One is 12 years old and the other 9. Sad


----------



## Dumpling

Charity said:


> These two Bengals have been in my local CP rescue for a few weeks now. They've come from the same home where the owners have moved and been unable to take them with them. One is 12 years old and the other 9. Sad
> 
> View attachment 377769
> View attachment 377770


Oh that's so sad, it used to break my heart when we got oldies into the rescue. I hope they can find a loving home soon.


----------



## LJC675

Charity said:


> These two Bengals have been in my local CP rescue for a few weeks now. They've come from the same home where the owners have moved and been unable to take them with them. One is 12 years old and the other 9. Sad
> 
> View attachment 377769
> View attachment 377770


OH, so sad, but probably a tricky rehome. I bet loads of people would think they're beautiful and want them, but then to match with the right home could be tricky. Hope they (and all the other kitty's find homes soon)

On a lighter not. I just asked Alexa to tell me a cat joke:
What happened to the cat who swallowed a ball of wool?
.
.
.
.
She had mittens

 - made me do little giggle


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> These two Bengals have been in my local CP rescue for a few weeks now. They've come from the same home where the owners have moved and been unable to take them with them. One is 12 years old and the other 9. Sad
> 
> View attachment 377769
> View attachment 377770


when we have 'difficult' to rehome cats they are often moved to another CP rehoming centre where they get snapped up quite quickly ! Bertie was originally with CP's North London centre and stayed there for quite a few weeks before being transferred to South London and finding me. We've had a lot of successes doing this over the couple of years I've been volunteering - for every cat there is a forever home, it's just a matter of finding the right match


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> when we have 'difficult' to rehome cats they are often moved to another CP rehoming centre where they get snapped up quite quickly ! Bertie was originally with CP's North London centre and stayed there for quite a few weeks before being transferred to South London and finding me. We've had a lot of successes doing this over the couple of years I've been volunteering - for every cat there is a forever home, it's just a matter of finding the right match


Yes, its the same here. They have a very wide area where they take cats from as they are the only regional rescue homing centre as opposed to branches. Bunty and Toppy weren't local, they arrived there from neighbouring counties.

They've had a problem recently as they've been closed for a month due to some cats being brought in and found to have an infectious illness so people haven't been able to visit as normal which has restricted adoption. They've opened again this week and some of the other cats seem to be going quickly now. Hopefully, someone will come along soon.


----------



## Jaf

I bought an oxygen sensor, goes on my finger. Naturally I tried it on Sausage cat too. Anyone know if this is normal?


----------



## huckybuck

Jaf said:


> I bought an oxygen sensor, goes on my finger. Naturally I tried it on Sausage cat too. Anyone know if this is normal?
> 
> View attachment 377831


@Ceiling Kitty ???


----------



## TriTri

Jaf said:


> I bought an oxygen sensor, goes on my finger. Naturally I tried it on Sausage cat too. Anyone know if this is normal?
> 
> View attachment 377831


I don't think it's normal to put an oxygen sensor on your Sausage (cat)  haha!!


----------



## TriTri

And moving on swiftly... there's more on the teabag front at Sainsbury's!


----------



## SbanR

TriTri said:


> View attachment 377854
> And moving on swiftly... there's more on the teabag front at Sainsbury's!


Have you tried them?


----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> Have you tried them?


Oh god no!


----------



## SbanR

TriTri said:


> Oh god no!


:Hilarious

Try Brussels sprout crisps instead


----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> :Hilarious
> 
> Try Brussels sprout crisps instead


Do they do them?


----------



## TriTri

TriTri said:


> Do they do them?


That green smile looks like a smiley sprout.
Like a sprout with big teeth. Now I'm defo not trying sprout teeth crisps.


----------



## SbanR

TriTri said:


> Do they do them?


I remember someone posted about it. I think their cat tried to get at some


----------



## Jaf

Oooh I never thought about Sausage’s name like that before! Oops. She is a girl (a lovely pudding of a cat) so maybe not so bad!

Anyway I read that a cats pulse should be between 110 and 200, so 153 is ok. Jackie cat was 115 but she was sleepy. I showed the sensor to Lori and she wasn’t having any of it (bit it!).

It’s quite hard to take a cat’s pulse so if this had worked it could have been great. As it only works with relaxed/ sleepy cats it’s not much use. Shame.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh. I emailed into the Ken Bruce show for today's love songs dedication (our 20 year anniversary and my in-laws 54 years today) and he read it out  Made my mother in law cry


----------



## TriTri

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh. I emailed into the Ken Bruce show for today's love songs dedication (our 20 year anniversary and my in-laws 54 years today) and he read it out  Made my mother in law cry


Happy Wedding Anniversary to you all xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Will be murdered in my sleep...

Had to take Vala to the vets, her asthma was getting worse, she needed an injection. She wasn't very happy about this, she was giving me that 'I will kill you, you're so dead they gonna make you two funerals!' look.


----------



## LJC675

slartibartfast said:


> Will be murdered in my sleep...
> 
> Had to take Vala to the vets, her asthma was getting worse, she needed an injection. She wasn't very happy about this, she was giving me that 'I will kill you, you're so dead they gonna make you two funerals!' look.
> View attachment 377968


That is a brilliant grumpy face!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Surgery this morning on Oscar's favourite SheepMouse! He's been missing it but it's catnip intestines needed to be sewed up  thanks @QOTN he still loves SheepMouse!
What a lovely surprise he will have when he wakes up


----------



## QOTN

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 377993
> Surgery this morning on Oscar's favourite SheepMouse! He's been missing it but it's catnip intestines needed to be sewed up  thanks @QOTN he still loves SheepMouse!
> What a lovely surprise he will have when he wakes up


Did Oscar bite the fleece? What a naughty fellow. (To be fair, I don't think that particular fleece is as strong as some of the other materials. I have wondered if bits of stalk could even make a hole.) Have you tried any of the others yet?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes we have but he loves SheepMouse - he doesn’t often bite them, he is more about the tail and then resting his head on the body like a pillow  However, when he gets his jaws around one, there’s nobody that can remove it! He’s not tried FleeceMouse yet...that might be a Crimbo thing I reckon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Oh SheepMouse, I love you. I do. Now come here and let me bite you"










See how much he loves her @QOTN


----------



## huckybuck

Eastenders episode this evening - wow - what a clever, thought provoking, superbly written/ directed one. 

I’m sure we’ve all been there/been witness to/known a situation just like it! 

And it certainly makes you think...uncimfortable but compelling viewing.


----------



## ebonycat

Morning all, a bit damp this morning. Just waiting for the sun to come up a bit before going on a walk with Lady dog. She had her post op appointment yesterday, vet pleased but she does have a small blood clot in one eye, another lot of eye drops to use. So she has four lots of different types of meds to take, all at different times. Exhausting, but she's my fur baby.

I haven't seen @ewelsh last few days or so, hope you're ok Emma??

Hope you all have a good day, off to Sainsbury's after walking Lady xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Glad Lady dog is doing so well @ebonycat - if it was 14 lots of medications, you'd still do it 

Pitch black here still and I'd like to stay in bed but I have chores and people coming to stay this weekend.

Hope you all have a good day too. Enjoy Sainsbury's - I'm off there after my run this morning. Rock and roll, eh?


----------



## Tawny75

It is all go in our lives isn't it? I am down today, I went to give blood yesterday and had my third failed donation which means I wont be asked any more. It looks like 25 years of blood tests have taken their toll on my arms. I used to be able to give blood regularly up until about 8 years ago, but since then I have tried periodically and my veins just wont tolerate a needle


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> It is all go in our lives isn't it? I am down today, I went to give blood yesterday and had my third failed donation which means I wont be asked any more. It looks like 25 years of blood tests have taken their toll on my arms. I used to be able to give blood regularly up until about 8 years ago, but since then I have tried periodically and my veins just wont tolerate a needle


Sorry about your veins Tawny. I hope, if ever they need to find one, your veins will cooperate


----------



## Tawny75

SbanR said:


> Sorry about your veins Tawny. I hope, if ever they need to find one, your veins will cooperate


Thank you 

They can find them fine for my yearly bloods as they use a butterfly needle, they just wont tolerate the big needle needed for donation. However, I have managed to recruit two more, Mr T and his friend felt sorry for me when my donation failed earlier this year and they registered and have given their first donations since.


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> Thank you
> 
> They can find them fine for my yearly bloods as they use a butterfly needle, they just wont tolerate the big needle needed for donation. However, I have managed to recruit two more, Mr T and his friend felt sorry for me when my donation failed earlier this year and they registered and have given their first donations since.


Your mention of the " Big Needle"!! made me go and wince. I also thought of that comedy sketch where that guy went to donate blood. Do you know the one I'm thinking of


----------



## Jaf

I normally have good veins, but in hospital once eventually they started using a vein in my thumb. *screams*...*faints*

For those with bad access, in an emergency, there’s always that big vein/ artery in the neck. Just don’t pull it out. My sister had one of those and went walk about from the ward. The nurses went bonkers, said if she’d dislodged it she’d have bled to death.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no. SheepMouse is no more @QOTN  I have another but I'll save it for his birthday I think.


----------



## QOTN

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh no. SheepMouse is no more @QOTN  I have another but I'll save it for his birthday I think.
> 
> View attachment 378211


I don't know what to say. Perhaps he is not as fond as you thought. Would he be happier with just the tail and have you checked to make sure he has not consumed any of the material?


----------



## Tawny75

SbanR said:


> Your mention of the " Big Needle"!! made me go and wince. I also thought of that comedy sketch where that guy went to donate blood. Do you know the one I'm thinking of


Yes of course. The Tony Hancock one. 'A pint? That's almost an armful!'


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> Yes of course. The Tony Hancock one. 'A pint? That's almost an armful!'


That's the one!. I can picture the scene but never remember his name or what it's called
Oh my poor defective brain cells


----------



## Mrs Funkin

QOTN said:


> I don't know what to say. Perhaps he is not as fond as you thought. Would he be happier with just the tail and have you checked to make sure he has not consumed any of the material?


Don't worry, human daddy was with him, so the missing piece of fabric was retrieved and not swallowed. He was apparently "in a frenzy"! I reckon I can attach the tail to another mousie that's not blessed with the extra long tail


----------



## huckybuck

Had a bit of a rubbish day today - 

had to take hen Myrtle to vets to be euthanised this morning..
then dealing with family fallouts and christmas....

it was also our Saturday ladies golf christmas party today and just wasn't in the mood

feel very tired and fed up 

Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day!!


----------



## LJC675

huckybuck said:


> Had a bit of a rubbish day today -
> 
> had to take hen Myrtle to vets to be euthanised this morning..
> then dealing with family fallouts and christmas....
> 
> it was also our Saturday ladies golf christmas party today and just wasn't in the mood
> 
> feel very tired and fed up
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day!!


AW what a rotten day, bath and a glass of wine might help (well that's what I'd do). Hope tomorrow is better.


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> Had a bit of a rubbish day today -
> 
> had to take hen Myrtle to vets to be euthanised this morning..
> then dealing with family fallouts and christmas....
> 
> it was also our Saturday ladies golf christmas party today and just wasn't in the mood
> 
> feel very tired and fed up
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day!!


Sorry about your day HB. Apart from the bath n wine, did you watch Anton? He should have cheered you up a little?


----------



## huckybuck

In shorts - did I????


----------



## Summercat

Hope you feel better today @huckybuck


----------



## Summercat

Poor Biggles must have been gnawing on a small straw broom in the flat. I noticed he was worried about his mouth, pawing at and moving it when I got home from the shop.
Checked found a piece in his front jaw. OH and I tried to get it out but he is too wiggly.
Going to have him see a vet, waiting right now. He is mostly all right in himself but we need to get the piece out.


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> Poor Biggles must have been gnawing on a small straw broom in the flat. I noticed he was worried about his mouth, pawing at and moving it when I got home from the shop.
> Checked found a piece in his front jaw. OH and I tried to get it out but he is too wiggly.
> Going to have him see a vet, waiting right now. He is mostly all right in himself but we need to get the piece out.


How did Biggles get on at the vets? Ok? x


----------



## Summercat

@Trixie1 
Hi,
Yes, thanks for asking. A vet from a clinic nearby got the splinter out. Probably best he did rather than us pulling and possibly injuring him further. 
He is fine now and was able to have food, two hours after.
Broom is out of his reach and will be thrown out 2mor.


----------



## Trixie1

Summercat said:


> @Trixie1
> Hi,
> Yes, thanks for asking. A vet from a clinic nearby got the splinter out. Probably best he did rather than us pulling and possibly injuring him further.
> He is fine now and was able to have food, two hours after.
> Broom is out of his reach and will be thrown out 2mor.


Glad all went ok and the broom will be no morex


----------



## Summercat

Yes, best to throw out as he will still probably try to chew it :Shy


----------



## Eilidh

blkcat said:


> We have seagulls here that eat pigeons alive. It's a horrific thing to see, but there's not much you can do for them. Neighbour has taken a few of them to the vet, but they just put them down.


I was going to comment that too. Seagulls in my area eat anything. Bats included.


----------



## TriTri

huckybuck said:


> Had a bit of a rubbish day today -
> 
> had to take hen Myrtle to vets to be euthanised this morning..
> then dealing with family fallouts and christmas....
> 
> it was also our Saturday ladies golf christmas party today and just wasn't in the mood
> 
> feel very tired and fed up
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day!!


Sorry to hear that. I hope tomorrow will be much better for you. I'm sure being home with those cats will make you feel better.


----------



## huckybuck

Oh glad they got it out and he's ok @Summercat


----------



## Dumpling

huckybuck said:


> Had a bit of a rubbish day today -
> 
> had to take hen Myrtle to vets to be euthanised this morning..
> then dealing with family fallouts and christmas....
> 
> it was also our Saturday ladies golf christmas party today and just wasn't in the mood
> 
> feel very tired and fed up
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day!!


Sorry to hear that you had a horrid day yesterday HB, I hope today was better for you.


Summercat said:


> @Trixie1
> Hi,
> Yes, thanks for asking. A vet from a clinic nearby got the splinter out. Probably best he did rather than us pulling and possibly injuring him further.
> He is fine now and was able to have food, two hours after.
> Broom is out of his reach and will be thrown out 2mor.


I'm glad they got it out  Hector is one for chewing things he shouldn't, I always seem to be wrestling something off him that he shouldn't be eating!!


----------



## LJC675

I've been doing quite a few bits of cooking for Christmas lately, this year I'm making all my sweets. I normally do the usual things like mince pies, pudding, cake, chutneys etc (which are all done and stored away) but I've never done sweets.

I made marshmallows yesterday, letting them set over night and finished them off this morning, they are soooooo yummy and really easy to make. I had to test them and have ended up having about 5 pieces of marshmallow already, not sure if that's the most healthy breakfast:

Vanilla coconut marshmallows:









Safely packed away in jars for Christmas, so I don't eat them all now, luckily there were a few that didn't fit in


----------



## huckybuck

LJC675 said:


> I've been doing quite a few bits of cooking for Christmas lately, this year I'm making all my sweets. I normally do the usual things like mince pies, pudding, cake, chutneys etc (which are all done and stored away) but I've never done sweets.
> 
> I made marshmallows yesterday, letting them set over night and finished them off this morning, they are soooooo yummy and really easy to make. I had to test them and have ended up having about 5 pieces of marshmallow already, not sure if that's the most healthy breakfast:
> 
> Vanilla coconut marshmallows:
> View attachment 378746
> 
> 
> Safely packed away in jars for Christmas, so I don't eat them all now, luckily there were a few that didn't fit in
> 
> View attachment 378753


You are so talented - you remind me of Kirsty Allsorp!!! We need photos of all your makes so I can weep with joy and inadequacy!!!


----------



## Summercat

@Dumpling 
He usually sticks to papers, books or cardboard. No more straw brooms for us.

@LJC675 
Those look yum


----------



## Summercat

Biggles had an adventure today, he snuck out the door of our flat when a guest was entering this morn, and had to be rescued off a landing with a ladder.

He got very dusty, so a dry shampoo and wiping with a wet cloth to get him back to black.


----------



## Dumpling

1


LJC675 said:


> I've been doing quite a few bits of cooking for Christmas lately, this year I'm making all my sweets. I normally do the usual things like mince pies, pudding, cake, chutneys etc (which are all done and stored away) but I've never done sweets.
> 
> I made marshmallows yesterday, letting them set over night and finished them off this morning, they are soooooo yummy and really easy to make. I had to test them and have ended up having about 5 pieces of marshmallow already, not sure if that's the most healthy breakfast:
> 
> Vanilla coconut marshmallows:
> View attachment 378746
> 
> 
> Safely packed away in jars for Christmas, so I don't eat them all now, luckily there were a few that didn't fit in
> 
> View attachment 378753


They look amazing!! I love marshmallows, I've never thought of making my own though.


Summercat said:


> Biggles had an adventure today, he snuck out the door of our flat when a guest was entering this morn, and had to be rescued off a landing with a ladder.
> 
> He got very dusty, so a dry shampoo and wiping with a wet cloth to get him back to black.


Naughty Biggles!


----------



## LJC675

Dumpling said:


> 1
> 
> They look amazing!! I love marshmallows, I've never thought of making my own though.


Thanks 
They are really easy and you only need sugar and gelatine (maybe liquid glucose if you have it but don't worry if not) and I added vanilla and then some toasted coconut on the outside. Basically put gelatine and water in mixing bowl, melt the sugar with some more water, bring to the right temp, then pour slowly into a mixing bowl with your mixer going, whisk for about 5-7 mins then pour out onto high sided tray greased with butter and sprinkled with mix of cornflour and icing sugar. Leave to set overnight. Lots of recipes on the internet, I thought I'd just give it a go and they came out brill, so much better than shop ones, they would melt brilliantly on top of hot chocolate too.


----------



## Charity

I need a rant! Early on Friday I had an e-mail from Royal Mail saying a parcel was being delivered between 10.30 and 2.30. We had planned to go out but, because this is a Christmas present for family in Australia which my OH mistakenly told me had to be posted by today (as it turns out last posting is next Monday) so we didn't want the mail man to take it away again, like they usually do if you're out, so decided to stay in. Waited all day, kept checking the tracking which was never updated, but no parcel. :Banghead Saturday, OH was out all day, so I rushed out to get my shopping early so I'd be in for the parcel. Nothing came by 1.00 p.m., tracking still not updated, so decided to contact our local sorting office which closed at 2.00 p.m. Found the phone number but it was an automated message with no option to speak to someone. All I could do was press a number for tracking and a voice said "your parcel is out for delivery today". By the end of the afternoon, nothing. :Banghead:Banghead

Early this morning, off I went to the Sorting Office. The lady had absolutely no further information to what I had, confirmed the parcel wasn't at the Sorting Office, couldn't ask the delivery man as he'd already left, so gave me a card and suggested I wait in again today  then contact their Customer Services if it still hadn't arrived.  So, went home and waited. Nothing by 1.00 p.m. so rang Customer Services. After pressing four buttons and waiting about 5-6 minutes listening to music, I managed to get a human. She took the details and said she would contact my local Sorting Office. I asked what was the point when I'd already been there. According to her records, there was only the district and town listed, not my actual address. How then, could it be out for delivery if they didn't know where they were going? Then she said it would take 72 hours for a response and I should contact them again after this time if still not received. :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead

At this point, three days total frustration spilled over and I told her what an unsatisfactory service it was and why should I be chasing them, they should contact me. I have no doubt the parcel is lost so I will have to buy something else.....Amazon here I come. I am so off Royal Mail, they are so out of date and behind all the other delivery companies.:Rage

OK, rant over. If you're still with me, thank you for listening.


----------



## Dumpling

Charity said:


> I need a rant! Early on Friday I had an e-mail from Royal Mail saying a parcel was being delivered between 10.30 and 2.30. We had planned to go out but, because this is a Christmas present for family in Australia which my OH mistakenly told me had to be posted by today (as it turns out last posting is next Monday) so we didn't want the mail man to take it away again, like they usually do if you're out, so decided to stay in. Waited all day, kept checking the tracking which was never updated, but no parcel. :Banghead Saturday, OH was out all day, so I rushed out to get my shopping early so I'd be in for the parcel. Nothing came by 1.00 p.m., tracking still not updated, so decided to contact our local sorting office which closed at 2.00 p.m. Found the phone number but it was an automated message with no option to speak to someone. All I could do was press a number for tracking and a voice said "your parcel is out for delivery today". By the end of the afternoon, nothing. :Banghead:Banghead
> 
> Early this morning, off I went to the Sorting Office. The lady had absolutely no further information to what I had, confirmed the parcel wasn't at the Sorting Office, couldn't ask the delivery man as he'd already left, so gave me a card and suggested I wait in again today  then contact their Customer Services if it still hadn't arrived.  So, went home and waited. Nothing by 1.00 p.m. so rang Customer Services. After pressing four buttons and waiting about 5-6 minutes listening to music, I managed to get a human. She took the details and said she would contact my local Sorting Office. I asked what was the point when I'd already been there. According to her records, there was only the district and town listed, not my actual address. How then, could it be out for delivery if they didn't know where they were going? Then she said it would take 72 hours for a response and I should contact them again after this time if still not received. :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead
> 
> At this point, three days total frustration spilled over and I told her what an unsatisfactory service it was and why should I be chasing them, they should contact me. I have no doubt the parcel is lost so I will have to buy something else.....Amazon here I come. I am so off Royal Mail, they are so out of date and behind all the other delivery companies.:Rage
> 
> OK, rant over. If you're still with me, thank you for listening.
> 
> View attachment 378920


What appalling customer service, I can see why you need a rant, I would be fuming!!


----------



## Eilidh

LJC675 said:


> I've been doing quite a few bits of cooking for Christmas lately, this year I'm making all my sweets. I normally do the usual things like mince pies, pudding, cake, chutneys etc (which are all done and stored away) but I've never done sweets.
> 
> I made marshmallows yesterday, letting them set over night and finished them off this morning, they are soooooo yummy and really easy to make. I had to test them and have ended up having about 5 pieces of marshmallow already, not sure if that's the most healthy breakfast:
> 
> Vanilla coconut marshmallows:
> View attachment 378746
> 
> 
> Safely packed away in jars for Christmas, so I don't eat them all now, luckily there were a few that didn't fit in
> 
> View attachment 378753


I remember I used to think of you when I posted before my break as like some superwoman! Your organisational skills put the rest of us to shame. You'll have to post the recipe, they look delicious! E xx


----------



## LJC675

oh @Charity what a pile of poop, and very frustrating. Hope you get something sorted.


----------



## Eilidh

LJC675 said:


> Thanks
> They are really easy and you only need sugar and gelatine (maybe liquid glucose if you have it but don't worry if not) and I added vanilla and then some toasted coconut on the outside. Basically put gelatine and water in mixing bowl, melt the sugar with some more water, bring to the right temp, then pour slowly into a mixing bowl with your mixer going, whisk for about 5-7 mins then pour out onto high sided tray greased with butter and sprinkled with mix of cornflour and icing sugar. Leave to set overnight. Lots of recipes on the internet, I thought I'd just give it a go and they came out brill, so much better than shop ones, they would melt brilliantly on top of hot chocolate too.


Lol just noticed this. No need for the recipe then. I really need to stop reading threads back to front.


----------



## Dumpling

LJC675 said:


> Thanks
> They are really easy and you only need sugar and gelatine (maybe liquid glucose if you have it but don't worry if not) and I added vanilla and then some toasted coconut on the outside. Basically put gelatine and water in mixing bowl, melt the sugar with some more water, bring to the right temp, then pour slowly into a mixing bowl with your mixer going, whisk for about 5-7 mins then pour out onto high sided tray greased with butter and sprinkled with mix of cornflour and icing sugar. Leave to set overnight. Lots of recipes on the internet, I thought I'd just give it a go and they came out brill, so much better than shop ones, they would melt brilliantly on top of hot chocolate too.


Ooo that doesn't sound too complicated! I'm going to have to give it a go!


----------



## LJC675

Dumpling said:


> Ooo that doesn't sound too complicated! I'm going to have to give it a go!


I read through this and used the recipe plus some coconut:
https://www.theflavorbender.com/how-to-make-marshmallows-tips-and-tricks-for-homemade-marshmallows/


----------



## Psygon

I just ordered this book I made:










Theoretically, it's for my OH for Christmas


----------



## Cully

Summercat said:


> Biggles had an adventure today, he snuck out the door of our flat when a guest was entering this morn, and had to be rescued off a landing with a ladder.
> 
> He got very dusty, so a dry shampoo and wiping with a wet cloth to get him back to black.


Quite an adventure. Hope he wasn't too scared.
What dry shampoo did you use, I could do with getting some to keep handy for Miss Mischief lol.


----------



## Summercat

@Cully
He is ok now. He was meowing quite a bit till we figured how to get him down.

I guess I shouldn't say dry as it wasn't a dry shampoo as for humans but said dry on the bottle.
It is a spray and I used a wet cloth with it so he did get a little wet but not as wet as a bath. He tolerated it well.







The mousse by the same brand, I used a lot with Jack. When he first came to us he had dire rear several times a day. The mousse I used in combo with a rinse of his bottom under the faucet.


----------



## Cully

Summercat said:


> @Cully
> He is ok now. He was meowing quite a bit till we figured how to get him down.
> 
> I guess I shouldn't say dry as it wasn't a dry shampoo as for humans but said dry on the bottle.
> It is a spray and I used a wet cloth with it so he did get a little wet but not as wet as a bath. He tolerated it well.
> View attachment 379029
> 
> The mousse by the same brand, I used a lot with Jack. When he first came to us he had dire rear several times a day. The mousse I used in combo with a rinse of his bottom under the faucet.


Thanks, I'll keep a lookout for the brand then. 
Glad no fire brigade needed for the rescue. Shame though. Nice burly fireman.........


----------



## ebonycat

Morning all, I did post the other day regarding if Emma @ewelsh was ok as not seen here about for awhile now.
Just a bit concerned, hope she's just been busy with run up too Christmas etc xx


----------



## Summercat

@ebonycat 
Yes, I have noticed her missing, she used to post fairly often. I was wondering if the full house of kitty's, dogs and training the new puppy has been difficult to manage.

How is your Lady dog doing?


----------



## Cully

Yes I was wondering where @ewelsh was a couple of days ago. Hope she's ok.


----------



## ewelsh

ebonycat said:


> Morning all, a bit damp this morning. Just waiting for the sun to come up a bit before going on a walk with Lady dog. She had her post op appointment yesterday, vet pleased but she does have a small blood clot in one eye, another lot of eye drops to use. So she has four lots of different types of meds to take, all at different times. Exhausting, but she's my fur baby.
> 
> I haven't seen @ewelsh last few days or so, hope you're ok Emma??
> 
> I'm back, so sorry! Husband was home for November  who just returned to work this morning! So we have been racing round the country doing all our Christmas visits, Oxford, Cambridge, Lincolnshire and Wales, also party's which I hate, had visitors which I also hate, so today I am back to my normal wonderful routine, cat chat being the first port of call even though I have a pile of ironing, beds to remake, a fridge completely empty so I do have my priorities in order  thank you @ebonycat for noticing I have been missing, I have not been eaten by the dogs :Hilarious
> Today I shall spend most of it catching up, the below are just a few posts I have spotted so far but will respond accordingly as I find xxxx
> 
> Hope you all have a good day, off to Sainsbury's after walking Lady xx





huckybuck said:


> Had a bit of a rubbish day today -
> 
> had to take hen Myrtle to vets to be euthanised this morning..
> then dealing with family fallouts and christmas....
> 
> it was also our Saturday ladies golf christmas party today and just wasn't in the mood
> 
> feel very tired and fed up
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day!!


So sorry you lost your girl HB it's never easy but my goodness what a lucky girl to have you! She must have had the best life a chicken could have sending hugs and kisses xx
Don't talk to me about family fallouts and Christmas, I've just gone through it all and it's still on going! Just turn your phone off and bolt the door! Xx



Charity said:


> I need a rant! Early on Friday I had an e-mail from Royal Mail saying a parcel was being delivered between 10.30 and 2.30. We had planned to go out but, because this is a Christmas present for family in Australia which my OH mistakenly told me had to be posted by today (as it turns out last posting is next Monday) so we didn't want the mail man to take it away again, like they usually do if you're out, so decided to stay in. Waited all day, kept checking the tracking which was never updated, but no parcel. :Banghead Saturday, OH was out all day, so I rushed out to get my shopping early so I'd be in for the parcel. Nothing came by 1.00 p.m., tracking still not updated, so decided to contact our local sorting office which closed at 2.00 p.m. Found the phone number but it was an automated message with no option to speak to someone. All I could do was press a number for tracking and a voice said "your parcel is out for delivery today". By the end of the afternoon, nothing. :Banghead:Banghead
> 
> Early this morning, off I went to the Sorting Office. The lady had absolutely no further information to what I had, confirmed the parcel wasn't at the Sorting Office, couldn't ask the delivery man as he'd already left, so gave me a card and suggested I wait in again today  then contact their Customer Services if it still hadn't arrived.  So, went home and waited. Nothing by 1.00 p.m. so rang Customer Services. After pressing four buttons and waiting about 5-6 minutes listening to music, I managed to get a human. She took the details and said she would contact my local Sorting Office. I asked what was the point when I'd already been there. According to her records, there was only the district and town listed, not my actual address. How then, could it be out for delivery if they didn't know where they were going? Then she said it would take 72 hours for a response and I should contact them again after this time if still not received. :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead
> 
> At this point, three days total frustration spilled over and I told her what an unsatisfactory service it was and why should I be chasing them, they should contact me. I have no doubt the parcel is lost so I will have to buy something else.....Amazon here I come. I am so off Royal Mail, they are so out of date and behind all the other delivery companies.:Rage
> 
> OK, rant over. If you're still with me, thank you for listening.
> 
> View attachment 378920


Oh no @Charity that is appalling and very frustrating. Someone must have it, keep on nagging them I say as they must have a code for the parcel or how else would they send you tracking information!
Amazon have sold out of everything because it was me


----------



## ewelsh

I’m back honest xx


----------



## LJC675

New pressie for me today yippee, complete with photo bomb from Suter in the background.

I managed to bust my mixer at the weekend (I was very sad) I use it a LOT and it's one of those things I'd struggle to be without. My last one was great, it was a Sage mixer (I like Sage things) but it was reconditioned rather than new, it started to make a funny noise, which then got really bad, the bearings had gone. A newer version has come out since my last purchase, which has a more powerful motor. I was looking online to get a reconditioned one to save some money on this unexpected purchase, but my lovely OH said LJ just get a new one, you use it so much, I've got some extra overtime money, use that. Aren't I lucky!!!

So here it is (am I too excited about this?)


----------



## Summercat

^^ awesome


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No, I love a household gift! A friend of my husband once stopped husband from buying me a new iron for my birthday. I was a bit annoyed as husband knew I wanted a new iron, I was happy to be given one, instead of that I got nothing and had to buy my own iron :Hilarious


----------



## LJC675

Mrs Funkin said:


> No, I love a household gift! A friend of my husband once stopped husband from buying me a new iron for my birthday. I was a bit annoyed as husband knew I wanted a new iron, I was happy to be given one, instead of that I got nothing and had to buy my own iron :Hilarious


I do think it's a brave man who buys his wife an iron for her birthday, but I agree with you, I love household items. On our 1st Christmas together OH got me a box with a screwdriver set, file, mole grips and a wire brush, apparently some of my tools were a bit rubbish and I needed better ones.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hahaha, I am such a doofus. I've put up with the cupboards in our utility since we moved in 4.5 years ago, they are kind of a weird green/yellow, very 1990's. Anyway, as I spend so much time in there now organising cat food (ahem), I got fed up and threw my toys out of the pram. Off I toddled to B&Q, ordered new doors, which just came (just plain white, country style), in 20 minutes we have all new doors on. So, that is why I am such a doofus. I could have done this - cost me £140 - years ago. Jeez. Merry Christmas to me


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hahaha, I am such a doofus. I've put up with the cupboards in our utility since we moved in 4.5 years ago, they are kind of a weird green/yellow, very 1990's. Anyway, as I spend so much time in there now organising cat food (ahem), I got fed up and threw my toys out of the pram. Off I toddled to B&Q, ordered new doors, which just came (just plain white, country style), in 20 minutes we have all new doors on. So, that is why I am such a doofus. I could have done this - cost me £140 - years ago. Jeez. Merry Christmas to me


Happy Christmas to you indeed!

My Christmas present to me is a new camera for the living room. Cat-Cam mark two is en route!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

...and talking of Christmas, how cool is the Sainsburys advert? I love it. I think my favourite bit is when the plug takes a running jump at the socket and then the lights light up


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> ...and talking of Christmas, how cool is the Sainsburys advert? I love it. I think my favourite bit is when the plug takes a running jump at the socket and then the lights light up


I haven't seen it, I don't actually have a TV service in to my house as I tend to watch everything on Iplayer, All4, Amazon or Netflix. I shall see if I can find it online


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ah yes, the full version is on youtube, it's very cute (IMO at least).


----------



## Charity

Went to the shopping centre today. Lovely Christmas decorations, especially this one


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> @ebonycat
> Yes, I have noticed her missing, she used to post fairly often. I was wondering if the full house of kitty's, dogs and training the new puppy has been difficult to manage.
> 
> How is your Lady dog doing?


Lady dog is doing really well, we are now down to using two types of eye drops four times a day & an anti inflammatory liquid (she was on five different meds).
The cone of shame can come off Thursday morning, she will be so happy to have that off.
We are back at the Royal Veterinary College on the 20th December for a check up. Hopefully all will be well, if so then the check ups will be one in three months time, one in six months, then hopefully down to once every nine/ twelve months for rest of life. I think she also has to have one type of eye drops for life too.
But she's no bother, she's taken the meds & visits to the hospital so well, I'm so proud of her.
Thank you for thinking & asking about her xx


----------



## Trixie1

ebonycat said:


> Lady dog is doing really well, we are now down to using two types of eye drops four times a day & an anti inflammatory liquid (she was on five different meds).
> The cone of shame can come off Thursday morning, she will be so happy to have that off.
> We are back at the Royal Veterinary College on the 20th December for a check up. Hopefully all will be well, if so then the check ups will be one in three months time, one in six months, then hopefully down to once every nine/ twelve months for rest of life. I think she also has to have one type of eye drops for life too.
> But she's no bother, she's taken the meds & visits to the hospital so well, I'm so proud of her.
> Thank you for thinking & asking about her xx


So glad to hear that she's doing so well.


----------



## Summercat

@ebonycat
Glad all going well


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ah yes, the full version is on youtube, it's very cute (IMO at least).


I saw it, I love it! I like the plug too


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good grief. I had to buy 60 x £1 presents for a festive lunch and wrap them all today...jeez. 

The life of the Commodore's wife is a non-thrilling one at times. He gets all the glory and I get to do all the leg work. Heh. When it's all over this time next year he'd best get me a nice pressie...a new iron maybe


----------



## SbanR

Not any old iron Mrs Commodore. It'll have to be an all singing all dancing iron


----------



## huckybuck

Really really f***** off - sorry hacked off - with myHermes

I have been waiting for my Christmas cat jumper (Debenhams) and a sequin sparkly dress from Boo Hoo (for my ladies golf Christmas party which was last weekend) and a personalised gift from Etsy, since Nov 21st. 

I have had daily notifications from myHermes that the items are due for delivery today but they don't turn up. Then they say it will be delivered tomorrow...nothing!! I have contacted my hermes who assure me the items will be delivered tomorrow - they aren't. And from each of the sellers who also say they are due to arrive tomorrow - they don't. 
I honestly have no idea what else to do. 

My gut feeling is that one or more of the parcels looked particularly attractive to the driver maybe and as such was not delivered but as a result this has meant the others haven't been either (because if one item was delivered then there should be no reason the others couldn't be). At least if no items are not delivered then the finger can't be pointed. 

I had an electric carpet sweeper gift get "lost" last year (worth over £100) 

I am parcel less and out of pocket with no where to go. 

I am now also terrified of buying any of my Christmas presents for delivery with myHermes in case this carries on.


----------



## slartibartfast

Arthur discovered toilet paper. We're doomed!!!


----------



## ewelsh

That's so bad @huckybuck I can only suggest you become Hermes biggest nightmare and ring and ring and ring complaining each time!

@Charity has just had a similar scenario, she might be able to advise you! X


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> That's so bad @huckybuck I can only suggest you become Hermes biggest nightmare and ring and ring and ring complaining each time!
> 
> @Charity has just had a similar scenario, she might be able to advise you! X


You can't phone them. if you can find a number it won't connect or you just get cut off. If you try to do online chat you are 372 in the wait queue and if you do wait (usually 30 mins or so) you get the bog standard response it is out for delivery tomorrow I assure you. That's as far as it gets.
I have emailed and no response either.


----------



## Vanessa131

huckybuck said:


> You can't phone them. if you can find a number it won't connect or you just get cut off. If you try to do online chat you are 372 in the wait queue and if you do wait (usually 30 mins or so) you get the bog standard response it is out for delivery tomorrow I assure you. That;s as far as it gets.
> I have emailed and no response either.


Have you tried more public complaints on faceyb etc?


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> You can't phone them. if you can find a number it won't connect or you just get cut off. If you try to do online chat you are 372 in the wait queue and if you do wait (usually 30 mins or so) you get the bog standard response it is out for delivery tomorrow I assure you. That;s as far as it gets.
> I have emailed and no response either.


Oh that is frustrating! These companies really dislike bad press so if you do tweet or face book, go for it.


----------



## huckybuck

Vanessa131 said:


> Have you tried more public complaints on faceyb etc?


I have looked for their page and it doesn't exist anymore as far as I can see.


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> I have looked for their page and it doesn't exist anymore as far as I can see.


Next time my Hermes chap delivers I will tell him of your troubles

If we all do this it should get back to the area manager


----------



## Eilidh

Psygon said:


> I just ordered this book I made:
> 
> View attachment 378944
> 
> 
> Theoretically, it's for my OH for Christmas


Love this! What a awesome idea. Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@huckybuck tweet them! I find it's the only way to ever get a response. Sounds like a total complete and utter nightmare. I'd be hopping mad.

https://twitter.com/hermesparcels?lang=en


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Really really f***** off - sorry hacked off - with myHermes
> 
> I have been waiting for my Christmas cat jumper (Debenhams) and a sequin sparkly dress from Boo Hoo (for my ladies golf Christmas party which was last weekend) and a personalised gift from Etsy, since Nov 21st.
> 
> I have had daily notifications from myHermes that the items are due for delivery today but they don't turn up. Then they say it will be delivered tomorrow...nothing!! I have contacted my hermes who assure me the items will be delivered tomorrow - they aren't. And from each of the sellers who also say they are due to arrive tomorrow - they don't.
> I honestly have no idea what else to do.
> 
> My gut feeling is that one or more of the parcels looked particularly attractive to the driver maybe and as such was not delivered but as a result this has meant the others haven't been either (because if one item was delivered then there should be no reason the others couldn't be). At least if no items are not delivered then the finger can't be pointed.
> 
> I had an electric carpet sweeper gift get "lost" last year (worth over £100)
> 
> I am parcel less and out of pocket with no where to go.
> 
> I am now also terrified of buying any of my Christmas presents for delivery with myHermes in case this carries on.


Thankfully, although right after I had decided to buy something else from Amazon, my parcel turned up with great apologies from Royal Mail, apparently the sender hadn't put my actual address on it, only my name and post code They had my e-mail address as they had advised about delivery so why they couldn't e-mail me and ask for my address rather than just stick it in a corner until I complained I don't know. 

HB, I phoned and ranted on Monday to RM's complaints department so could you not do the same, they must have a complaints department. They'd have to investigate and, hopefully, your parcels would come to light, otherwise you'd perhaps be entitled to claim the cost wouldn't you. I've looked on the website and there's nothing I can see about officially complaining but, if you put complaint in their search engine, it does come up with 'how do I submit a claim' and you can answer questions which come up.


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> Thankfully, although right after I had decided to buy something else from Amazon, my parcel turned up with great apologies from Royal Mail, apparently the sender hadn't put my actual address on it, only my name and post code They had my e-mail address as they had advised about delivery so why they couldn't e-mail me and ask for my address rather than just stick it in a corner until I complained I don't know.
> 
> HB, I phoned and ranted on Monday to RM's complaints department so could you not do the same, they must have a complaints department. They'd have to investigate and, hopefully, your parcels would come to light, otherwise you'd perhaps be entitled to claim the cost wouldn't you. I've looked on the website and there's nothing I can see about officially complaining but, if you put complaint in their search engine, it does come up with 'how do I submit a claim' and you can answer questions which come up.


No complaints dept at all. 
They don't have anyone you can speak to on the phone. I have tried the online chat - only to get fobbed off. 
I have emailed them to complain and not had any acknowledgement. 
I have now tried a tweet so we will see.

I have emailed all the sellers and I'm now in exchanges with those. Though atm they keep telling me don't worry it's due to be delivered tomorrow!

I will have to wait until Hermes don't deliver again, yet again and I will then ask for my money back from all of them. Enough is enough.

I just don't think that is enough though is it? As what happens now to all those parcels missing and refunded?

I think this is exactly the course of action the driver wants. This way they don't have to deliver at all anymore and everyone stops wondering where the parcel actually is!

Driver now acquires legitimately one expensive dress and one saleable jumper - eBay anyone? Random bespoke present that can just be chucked away...and any other item I might happen to have ordered for Christmas and not realised it's due to be couriered by Hermes for sale in the New Year!!


----------



## Summercat

@huckybuck 
Is there a Hermès depo of sorts or office they work out of that you could go down to. 
Ask for the parcels you have been assured are sitting there and have been for days waiting for 'next day delivery'. 
That way you see the manager, show him the time line and the driver when the manager sees him will have to explain (hopefully).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Here I lie, on my last on call for a while, working today. My current team leader certainly has wanted to get every last bit of energy from me...! My uniform is ironed and ready (I’ve never worn one, except as a student) and Monday is my first day. 

It all seems trivial though, so I guess it’s a good thing we have this thread. I can’t stop thinking about Liddy and Soozi and Mr S.


----------



## LJC675

Mrs Funkin said:


> It all seems trivial though, so I guess it's a good thing we have this thread. I can't stop thinking about Liddy and Soozi and Mr S.


I think we're all a bit the same, it kind of feels odd to post trivial things when sad things happen. I think it's one of the tough things of being part of a forum like this. I have in the past nearly left when another dear beautiful baby went to Rainbow Bridge and I must admit I sometimes I don't want to open threads where one of the forum's 'kids' are ill. It's mad how attached to them all we get.

We'll all be sad for a while and I'm sure Soozi and family will be very much in our thoughts, but I agree with you that it's good to have a bit of trivia and fun, it doesn't mean we don't care.


----------



## Cully

LJC675 said:


> I think we're all a bit the same, it kind of feels odd to post trivial things when sad things happen. I think it's one of the tough things of being part of a forum like this. I have in the past nearly left when another dear beautiful baby went to Rainbow Bridge and I must admit I sometimes I don't want to open threads where one of the forum's 'kids' are ill. It's mad how attached to them all we get.
> 
> We'll all be sad for a while and I'm sure Soozi and family will be very much in our thoughts, but I agree with you that it's good to have a bit of trivia and fun, it doesn't mean we don't care.


I totally agree. In fact I've never been able to look at the Rainbow Bridge thread, I just know I'll be an emotional wreck.
It's at times like this I wish we had a hug/cuddle button as LIKE is sometimes inappropriate or just not enough.


----------



## Charity

I went to bed thinking about Soozi and Liddy and when I woke my first thought was for them. All the cats on here are second to my own and we feel we know them. It seems wrong to be light hearted about anything else, and I am posting quite half heartedly today about this and that, but life goes on around tragedy and I suppose keeps us going otherwise we'd be wrecks.


----------



## Cully

It's the way a lot of people cope with sadness. Doctors, vets, firemen and paramedics etc face tragedy every day and it's the so called black humour that keeps them able to cope. 
So we all carry on with our lives trying to be normal for the sake of others around us and indeed ourselves. But that doesn't mean we don't carry that ache in our heart and the smiles don't come so easily for a while.


----------



## oliviarussian

A simple doctors appointment turned into being ambulanced off to A&E and after all sorts of tests then admitted into the hospital for a nasty chest infection .... the doctor actually came and asked me what had happened cos I was so upset about Liddy, hopefully I won’t be here much longer than the weekend cos I’m missing Rosso like crazy and the food is shocking!!!


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> No complaints dept at all.
> They don't have anyone you can speak to on the phone. I have tried the online chat - only to get fobbed off.
> I have emailed them to complain and not had any acknowledgement.
> I have now tried a tweet so we will see.
> 
> I have emailed all the sellers and I'm now in exchanges with those. Though atm they keep telling me don't worry it's due to be delivered tomorrow!
> 
> I will have to wait until Hermes don't deliver again, yet again and I will then ask for my money back from all of them. Enough is enough.
> 
> I just don't think that is enough though is it? As what happens now to all those parcels missing and refunded?
> 
> I think this is exactly the course of action the driver wants. This way they don't have to deliver at all anymore and everyone stops wondering where the parcel actually is!
> 
> Driver now acquires legitimately one expensive dress and one saleable jumper - eBay anyone? Random bespoke present that can just be chucked away...and any other item I might happen to have ordered for Christmas and not realised it's due to be couriered by Hermes for sale in the New Year!!


Hermes recently featured on Watchdog Yet Again!!!


----------



## SbanR

oliviarussian said:


> A simple doctors appointment turned into being ambulanced off to A&E and after all sorts of tests then admitted into the hospital for a nasty chest infection .... the doctor actually came and asked me what had happened cos I was so upset about Liddy, hopefully I won't be here much longer than the weekend cos I'm missing Rosso like crazy and the food is shocking!!!


 Sorry to hear you've been carted off to hosp.Hope you'll be able to sleep tonight - the ward's are pretty noisy

If the foods that bad, think of it as a Michael Mosley 5:2 diet and you're on the 48 hour fast

Wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## Charity

oliviarussian said:


> A simple doctors appointment turned into being ambulanced off to A&E and after all sorts of tests then admitted into the hospital for a nasty chest infection .... the doctor actually came and asked me what had happened cos I was so upset about Liddy, hopefully I won't be here much longer than the weekend cos I'm missing Rosso like crazy and the food is shocking!!!


Oh dear @oliviarussian , that's not good. Hope they make you better very soon so you can get back home...to better grub!


----------



## Trixie1

oliviarussian said:


> A simple doctors appointment turned into being ambulanced off to A&E and after all sorts of tests then admitted into the hospital for a nasty chest infection .... the doctor actually came and asked me what had happened cos I was so upset about Liddy, hopefully I won't be here much longer than the weekend cos I'm missing Rosso like crazy and the food is shocking!!!


Oh no!! Wishing you a speedy recovery so that you can get back to Rosso and some decent nosh!!


----------



## Vanessa131

Keep moving, laying/sitting is no good if you have a chest infection.


----------



## oliviarussian

SbanR said:


> Sorry to hear you've been carted off to hosp.Hope you'll be able to sleep tonight - the ward's are pretty noisy
> 
> If the foods that bad, think of it as a Michael Mosley 5:2 diet and you're on the 48 hour fast
> 
> Wishing you a speedy recovery


I'm lucky enough to have been given a single room but they have been in every hour through the night taking temperature and blood pressure so hardly any sleep



Charity said:


> Oh dear @oliviarussian , that's not good. Hope they make you better very soon so you can get back home...to better grub!





Trixie1 said:


> Oh no!! Wishing you a speedy recovery so that you can get back to Rosso and some decent nosh!!


I've got friends visiting later and they have been ordered to bring sandwiches that I can squirrel away cos dinner last night and breakfast this morning was unedible..... plus side is nurse has just rocked up with a nicotine patch so hopefully I will be less grumpy!


----------



## oliviarussian

Vanessa131 said:


> Keep moving, laying/sitting is no good if you have a chest infection.


I can't move cos I'm hooked up to all sorts!!!!!!


----------



## Dumpling

oliviarussian said:


> A simple doctors appointment turned into being ambulanced off to A&E and after all sorts of tests then admitted into the hospital for a nasty chest infection .... the doctor actually came and asked me what had happened cos I was so upset about Liddy, hopefully I won't be here much longer than the weekend cos I'm missing Rosso like crazy and the food is shocking!!!


Oh no! I hope you feel better soon and can get home to Rosso quickly. Hospital food is the worst, I made my husband smuggle in loads of food when I had a stay a couple of years ago!


----------



## ewelsh

oliviarussian said:


> A simple doctors appointment turned into being ambulanced off to A&E and after all sorts of tests then admitted into the hospital for a nasty chest infection .... the doctor actually came and asked me what had happened cos I was so upset about Liddy, hopefully I won't be here much longer than the weekend cos I'm missing Rosso like crazy and the food is shocking!!!


Oh no poor you! Stress can trigger chests off. I hope you pick up soon and get home to your Rosso big hugs xx


----------



## ewelsh

nicotine patch so hopefully I will be less grumpy!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Have two patches one on your mouth one on your arm


----------



## Summercat

Hope out of hospital soon @oliviarussian


----------



## Charity

Can anyone recommend a* good and reliable* parcel carrier to go to Australia. We've previously used Royal Mail but if the parcel is over 2kg its Parcelforce and their prices are horrendous. I'm rather reluctant to use MyHermes after HB's experiences recently and on Trustpilot 93% of people have said they are bad as well as UPS. Any good ones out there?


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Can anyone recommend a* good and reliable* parcel carrier to go to Australia. We've previously used Royal Mail but if the parcel is over 2kg its Parcelforce and their prices are horrendous. I'm rather reluctant to use MyHermes after HB's experiences recently and on Trustpilot 93% of people have said they are bad as well as UPS. Any good ones out there?


Transglobal Express Maybe worth a try. Not sure what their prices are like. Used them once, but a long time ago and to Europe. Good luck, hope you find a decent courier soon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've used DPDLocal for all my family parcels this year. I know Australia isn't local before anyone says anything but the DPD service has been very good.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Hope you get home soon @oliviarussian feeling much better x


----------



## oliviarussian

Whompingwillow said:


> Hope you get home soon @oliviarussian feeling much better x


Thanks, I'm actually feeling much better today and am ready to go home but as it's a weekend there are no doctors around to discharge me... I'm stressing about Rosso like crazy although I know he is being well cared for!


----------



## ewelsh

So glad your feeling better @oliviarussian Waiting to be discharged is very frustrating, take things easy when you get home x


----------



## Whompingwillow

oliviarussian said:


> Thanks, I'm actually feeling much better today and am ready to go home but as it's a weekend there are no doctors around to discharge me... I'm stressing about Rosso like crazy although I know he is being well cared for!


1
Thats annoying! Its the worst when you feel better as you are energetic enough to want to be out. Last last night hopefully! I dont know how many times youve looked foreward to a monday this much ?


----------



## SbanR

One of my oldies has just paid me a visit from Rainbow Bridge!
The 3 of us were in the sitting room when I heard a cat jump down from the kitchen worktop. Jessie n Ollie heard it too as they both sat up and looked towards the kitchen. Jessie then went n hid under my bed
I wish I knew who stopped by...


----------



## Summercat

Wow! @SbanR


----------



## Summercat

@oliviarussian 
Hope you can go home today


----------



## ebonycat

There's a new cat treat, like the lick-e-lix but made by Catit makers.
Introductory offer of £2 for a pack of 5. Retail price of £2.49.
Chicken one is 19% chicken, salmon one is 26% salmon & the seafood one is 23% squid.

Here they are at [email protected]
http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/p...entPage=1&pageSize=24&orderBy=1&storeId=10151
Seafood one is sold out at the moment x


----------



## SbanR

At that price, I'll stick with the Webbox one not that Jessie gets it all that often


----------



## Bertie'sMum

SbanR said:


> One of my oldies has just paid me a visit from Rainbow Bridge!
> The 3 of us were in the sitting room when I heard a cat jump down from the kitchen worktop. Jessie n Ollie heard it too as they both sat up and looked towards the kitchen. Jessie then went n hid under my bed
> I wish I knew who stopped by...


which one of the oldies has been most in your thoughts lately ?

After Bertie came to live with me I dreamt that my previous black beauty - Sooty (the one before Harrycat) - came to say he approved


----------



## SbanR

Bertie'sMum said:


> which one of the oldies has been most in your thoughts lately ?
> 
> After Bertie came to live with me I dreamt that my previous black beauty - Sooty (the one before Harrycat) - came to say he approved


It was most likely Toby as he pops back every once in a while ( the others usually come in my dreams, while Toby creates a certain "smell"). There wasn't his smell last night but his feeding place was on top of the microwave. And its coming up to the anniversary of his death


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> Here I lie, on my last on call for a while, working today. My current team leader certainly has wanted to get every last bit of energy from me...! My uniform is ironed and ready (I've never worn one, except as a student) and Monday is my first day.
> 
> It all seems trivial though, so I guess it's a good thing we have this thread. I can't stop thinking about Liddy and Soozi and Mr S.


Good luck for today @Mrs Funkin x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww thanks @Tawny75 - on my lunch now and surviving so far.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Good luck with your afternoon @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I survived! Here I am in my new uniform (never worn one before) - I reckon there's room for a kitten in my extra deep pockets


----------



## Jaf

I find the uniform thing really difficult. I understand that for the customer it identifies staff easily. Especially important in a hospital. But how come the doctors, managers etc don’t wear them? 

I had uniforms with stupid skirts so always subverted the uniform by wearing trousers! At that company the women had a uniform, in an office so not even customer-facing. The customer-facing staff, then all men, didn’t wear uniforms. Grrr!?!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've never had one in community, as we would always see ladies that didn't want it obvious that a midwife was visiting - I do think it's useful in a hospital setting. In the clinics the doctors don't wear uniform but on the wards they all wear scrubs. I personally don't like scrubs (which seems the to be the way it's heading now) unless it's on the Labour Ward. I rather enjoyed wearing it today though, I must confess.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

https://culturainquieta.com/es/arte...en-japon-muebles-en-miniatura-para-gatos.html

This is so cute! I think Oscar might need his own bedroom suite...


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> I survived! Here I am in my new uniform (never worn one before) - I reckon there's room for a kitten in my extra deep pockets
> 
> View attachment 380608


Aww Mrs F - you look FAB - U - LOUS!!!
And happy too!
Hope you had a great 1st day xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(I think I look slightly demented but thank you! Yes a good couple of days so far. Mostly I am excited that I've eaten lunch two days in a row and had a wee both days too!)


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> (I think I look slightly demented but thank you! Yes a good couple of days so far. Mostly I am excited that I've eaten lunch two days in a row and had a wee both days too!)


You could be describing Oscar there


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’ve made it to the hat trick of lunches! Whoo hoo! Last time I had a proper 30 minute lunch break three days in a row was 2002. Now for six days off when I am going to be totally manic with events...! Got to try to use my (distinctly lacking) creative skills to do some centre pieces for the sailing club festive lunch. I’m thinking some cheap vases with twigs in, with little baubles dangling on there, we have some tea light thingies too and I’ve gone silver and white. I figure if the lights are dim enough it will look ok  oh the stress. Who’d be the commodore’s wife, eh?


----------



## SbanR

Commodores' wives are all battleaxes @Mrs Funkin :Hilarious


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

I like the uniform it makes you look like a true professional.


----------



## ewelsh

Are you home @oliviarussian how you feeling? X


----------



## oliviarussian

ewelsh said:


> Are you home @oliviarussian how you feeling? X


Yes I'm home now thanks, it was viral pneumonia... still not 100% but feeling much better, I was stressing so much about Rosso although my fella was popping in to feed him and keep in company!


----------



## Summercat

@oliviarussian 
Glad you are home now, much nicer to recuperate in your own place with your kitty.
Xx


----------



## SbanR

A heads up for @huckybuck Anton is on this Saturday on Michael McIntyre's Send to all. Should be a laugh


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> A heads up for @huckybuck Anton is on this Saturday on Michael McIntyre's Send to all. Should be a laugh


Ooh ooh ooh!!! 
I must tape it as I'm out out on Sat night arghhhhhhh!!
Thanks for the heads up and will savour it when I get back home!!


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> Ooh ooh ooh!!!
> I must tape it as I'm out out on Sat night arghhhhhhh!!
> Thanks for the heads up and will savour it when I get back home!!


Ah, so you won't be voting on Strictly?


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> Ah, so you won't be voting on Strictly?


Well I might have to take my phone with me and check in - Stacey to win I think!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Me too, HB. however, I’m really glad that this time I wouldn’t really mind who won as they’re all great (I would prefer it to be one of the girls as I do think they’re better but then it is always more difficult for the boys). I think the show dance will be the key. Mostly I’m concerned at what will happen to It Takes Two as I love Zoe.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm feeling happy as I've just wrapped my last gift (family Secret Santa, I suggested this year that for me, husband, his mum, dad and auntie that we all just draw one name and then we didn't spend lots of money on things nobody really wants or needs). Hurrah. Oscar had another present in the post yesterday too, from our god-daughter. I feel like he may be some time unwrapping  I can't decide whether to wrap his stocking presents or not...I think maybe not. This is all totally trivial in the grand scheme of all the happenings in the world, I do realise that. I'm out tonight with a bunch of women - I wish I wasn't going as it's expanded so much to include lots of people I don't really know and I'm not feeling the love for being a sociable type tonight. Then we are out at a rugby club lunch and match tomorrow and then sailing club festive lunch on Sunday. I'll barely see my furry boy at this rate this weekend. Booooo


----------



## Charity

We went to a National Trust house near us last night to see the gardens and trees lit up. It said open from 4.00 - .700 p.m. We planned to go at 5.30 but it was 5.50 by the time we left home. It should have taken us about 15 minutes but the traffic was busy so we didn't get there until 6.30. The first thing I did was get my camera out. I'd charged the battery before we went, only to find I'd left the battery in the charger at home :Banghead so I had to use my phone camera which is naff. The house was lit up and there were lit coloured umbrellas in the rose garden which were lovely but, by the time we actually got out into the tree area, it was 6.45. There was a guide nearby who said curtly "lights go off at 7.00".  He was probably thinking 'stupid people, arriving at the last minute' . We knew we couldn't get round in ten minutes so trudged solemnly back to the car. Well, I didn't actually trudge, I was walking at the speed of light way ahead of my OH as the thought of being stuck in a wood in total darkness didn't appeal, though he said they wouldn't turn ALL the lights off and, anyway, as usual he came prepared with a torch. Didn't really make me feel much better.  You would think if it ended at 7.00, they would leave the lights on for a short while in case of stragglers, we weren't the only people still there.. We're planning to go back next week though I've kind of lost the enthusiasm now.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @Charity

I know I shouldn't but



















How do you get yourselves into these pickles x


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Oh @Charity
> 
> I know I shouldn't but
> 
> View attachment 381485
> 
> 
> View attachment 381486
> 
> 
> How do you get yourselves into these pickles x


You make it sound as if I'm always doing it.


----------



## Jaf

I went to Oz years ago. They go mad for Christmas lights down there, everyone drives around the local houses looking at the lights. Great fun.

The Spanish, round here anyway, don’t really do lights. But everyone (everyone!) has a Father Christmas climbing up the side of the house. Except here of course Father Christmas doesn’t come until 3 kings night, 5th Jan. Then there’s a fab parade in every town where the 3 kings throw sweets to the crowds. Brilliant.


----------



## huckybuck

Jaf said:


> I went to Oz years ago. They go mad for Christmas lights down there, everyone drives around the local houses looking at the lights. Great fun.
> 
> The Spanish, round here anyway, don't really do lights. But everyone (everyone!) has a Father Christmas climbing up the side of the house. Except here of course Father Christmas doesn't come until 3 kings night, 5th Jan. Then there's a fab parade in every town where the 3 kings throw sweets to the crowds. Brilliant.


I think we are going to need photos of this!!


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Me too, HB. however, I'm really glad that this time I wouldn't really mind who won as they're all great (I would prefer it to be one of the girls as I do think they're better but then it is always more difficult for the boys). I think the show dance will be the key. Mostly I'm concerned at what will happen to It Takes Two as I love Zoe.


Random then....Zoe's dad is a member at my golf club lol!! The first time I met him, the lady I was playing with told him off for talking and not shouting fore (when the ball came flying in our direction) she didn't realise who he was whoops!! In the clubhouse he was apologetic and charming and I've seen him a few times since.. I think he'd recognise me now so I can safely say "I KNOW him" lol!!

Oooh and I also "know" Carey Mulligan's Dad as he's also a member and plays with Mr HB in the roll up lol!

I just love mixing with celebs... now where's Anton?????


----------



## slartibartfast

Do you know what happens when a kitten named Arthur watches Aquaman?
Arthur was hypnotized by that movie, now its water everywhere. No bowl is safe, he sits in the sink and under the shower. He thinks he's the bloody king of Atlantis!
My naughty baby!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sometimes I read things online and am entirely stunned at how rude people are. Just because you will probably never meet someone in real life, does it mean you need to be quite so rude and say things that I would imagine you'd never say to their face? A difference of opinion - absolutely, express that - but being rude for what seems to be the sake of it? No thanks.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

Mrs Funkin said:


> Does anyone else get a bit irritated that people come onto the forum to ask for advice (often regarding very serious medical issues) and then never return with an update? I'd like to know that 1) their cat is ok and 2) what happened so I can try to learn. I'm sure sometimes there's been a sad outcome and people can't face writing about what's happened (of course I completely understand that) but most of the time that is hopefully not the case and an update would be appreciated.
> 
> Oh and don't get me started on the "my cat is pregnant and I want help and advice but you can all sod off and stop bullying me when you tell me to have her spayed" contingent.
> 
> Thanks @Charity i feel much better now


Yes that is irritating!! Ive seen it a few times on here


----------



## Jaf

huckybuck said:


> I think we are going to need photos of this!!


I've had a look and my photos are utter rubbish. I'll get some better ones this year and post them.


----------



## Cully

Is it just me or are sprouts getting more bitter?
I used to like them but don't remember them ever being so bitter before. I got some last weekend and cooked them as usual but didn't enjoy them.
Anyone got any tips on how to make them tasty?


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Is it just me or are sprouts getting more bitter?
> I used to like them but don't remember them ever being so bitter before. I got some last weekend and cooked them as usual but didn't enjoy them.
> Anyone got any tips on how to make them tasty?


No. I find they've gone the other way! They used to be nice and bitter but the bitterness is being bred out


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> No. I find they've gone the other way! They used to be nice and bitter but the bitterness is being bred out


I always found frozen sprouts tasted stronger and less nice, and the fresh ones were milder.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm with you @SbanR - my Nan always said they ere "nothingy" unless there had been frost.

In other food news, I have just had the most delicious cheese from Lidl. Wow. I'll have to go again before the weekend to get some more I think. Blue D'Affinois in case anyone is interested. There was meant to be Morbier and Ossau-Iraty but I didn't see them


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm with you @SbanR - my Nan always said they ere "nothingy" unless there had been frost.
> 
> In other food news, I have just had the most delicious cheese from Lidl. Wow. I'll have to go again before the weekend to get some more I think. Blue D'Affinois in case anyone is interested. There was meant to be Morbier and Ossau-Iraty but I didn't see them


You can get Ossau-Iraty from Sainsbury


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You can? Oooh thanks for the tip @SbanR  I am a mouse in human disguise.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm with you @SbanR Blue D'Affinois in case anyone is interested. There was meant to be Morbier and Ossau-Iraty but I didn't see them


Both these are in Waitrose Mrs F.
And if you like a mature cheddar and it has a decent cheese counter ask for Montgomery - it's my fav ever.

https://www.montgomerycheese.co.uk/

The Cheshire cheese company do a gin and lemon cheese that tastes like a boozy cheesecake lol

https://www.cheshirecheesecompany.c...-truckles/gin-lemon-cheshire-cheese-200g.html

I LOVE CHEESE!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Anyone any good with technology??

My Aunt has asked for a DVD player for Christmas and i need one compatible with a Samsung TV - Mum bought her one last year but apparently it wasn't compatible - not sure why...

so just need a basic one that would work with any telly???


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Maybe to do with whether there's a SCART or an HDMI connector on the back? Our telly doesn't have a SCART connector.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Maybe to do with whether there's a SCART or an HDMI connector on the back? Our telly doesn't have a SCART connector.


Ahh could be - so wonder if you can buy one that does both?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

https://www.argos.co.uk/product/5318333

Does both apparently


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(might be worth finding out if the telly has SCART or HDMI connection, is it an old telly or a new one?)


----------



## huckybuck

YOU ARE A STAR MRS F XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Vanessa131

If you get a samsung DVD player she can use her samsung TV remote to operate the DVD player. 

You can do the same if the DVD player isn’t Samsung, you just have to put a code in first:


----------



## huckybuck

OK so the bush one is out of stock in argos

Does this one look like it would be ok?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Denver-DVH...id=1545255376&sr=1-25&keywords=dvd+hdmi+scart


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

It's not just you. I used to love sprouts. I even loved them when I was little but now they are very bitter and the only green i can't eat!


Cully said:


> Is it just me or are sprouts getting more bitter?
> I used to like them but don't remember them ever being so bitter before. I got some last weekend and cooked them as usual but didn't enjoy them.
> Anyone got any tips on how to make them tasty?


----------



## ewelsh

MissMiloKitty said:


> It's not just you. I used to love sprouts. I even loved them when I was little but now they are very bitter and the only green i can't eat!


There are different varieties of sprouts, maybe this time you got a different kind

I do the following, pan-fried sprouts, add juicy pomegranate seeds, drizzled with pomegranate molasses or touch of honey!


----------



## Tawny75

The things we do for love, I have just applied in the public ballot for tickets to go to a test match at Lords this summer. If we are successful, I will officially be the best OH ever!


----------



## ewelsh

I hope you get tickets, he can do the washing up till then 



I have asked my husband for tickets for Classic FM Royal Albert Hall in April I’m not holding my breath


----------



## Tawny75

ewelsh said:


> I hope you get tickets, he can do the washing up till then
> 
> I have asked my husband for tickets for Classic FM Royal Albert Hall in April I'm not holding my breath


My daughter and her boyfriend went to see Star Wars in Concert at the Royal Albert Hall and absolutely loved it.


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> I hope you get tickets, he can do the washing up till then
> 
> I have asked my husband for tickets for Classic FM Royal Albert Hall in April I'm not holding my breath


Oh ye of little faith!

Of course OH will do his very best to get tickets:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> Oh ye of little faith!
> 
> Of course OH will do his very best to get tickets:Hilarious


I doubt it very much, he dislikes classical music, it's the biggest row in our house, MY radio is on classic FM all day every day and he flips it over to radio 4, any car ride is ridiculous, 10 mins my taste, then his taste for 15 but worse when we have his daughter with us as she totally over rides the car by blue toothing pop music :Bored which shuts us both up


----------



## Cully

MissMiloKitty said:


> It's not just you. I used to love sprouts. I even loved them when I was little but now they are very bitter and the only green i can't eat!


There are so many fancy ways of cooking them now, but I still want to be able to eat them the way I always have, just simmered for about 10 minutes. It's stupid I know but I'm getting really nervous about cooking xmas veg now in case the sprouts taste bitter and ruin dinner. I wonder if I sprinkle a bit of sugar in the cooking water it will remove the bitterness?


----------



## ewelsh

@Cully where are you buying your sprouts from? Do you have a farmer's market near you where you can buy the sprouts on the vine?

As for sugar I have never tried it but certainly you could add a tiny drop of honey after you have strained them! I do this often with veg especially carrots with loads of herbs.

Don't get stressed over cooking, I can remember in my early 20's I had all the family to mine for Christmas lunch, well I was in a palaver, I was up at silly o'clock prepping, I put the crosses on the wrong end of the sprouts, when I put them in the serving dish they looked so pretty like green flowers all in full bloom, one end was soggy the other rock hard, we had a real laugh over it. Most people don't like sprouts anyway! X


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> @Cully where are you buying your sprouts from? Do you have a farmer's market near you where you can buy the sprouts on the vine?
> 
> As for sugar I have never tried it but certainly you could add a tiny drop of honey after you have strained them! I do this often with veg especially carrots with loads of herbs.
> 
> Don't get stressed over cooking, I can remember in my early 20's I had all the family to mine for Christmas lunch, well I was in a palaver, I was up at silly o'clock prepping, I put the crosses on the wrong end of the sprouts, when I put them in the serving dish they looked so pretty like green flowers all in full bloom, one end was soggy the other rock hard, we had a real laugh over it. Most people don't like sprouts anyway! X


I'm a bit limited where I can get my shopping from really. I have mobility problems so can only go locally, and that usually means Tesco. I'll probably add a bit of honey to them as you said thanks. If they still taste bitter then I can always drown them in cranberry sauce and pretend my hand slipped.
My first time cooking xmas dinner I over estimated the size of turkey big time and got an enormous one for 2 of us! I'm not joking when I tell you the local stray cats (and neighbours greedy kitties) had never ever been so well fed for the next 10 days or so.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

Cully said:


> There are so many fancy ways of cooking them now, but I still want to be able to eat them the way I always have, just simmered for about 10 minutes. It's stupid I know but I'm getting really nervous about cooking xmas veg now in case the sprouts taste bitter and ruin dinner. I wonder if I sprinkle a bit of sugar in the cooking water it will remove the bitterness?


You don't have to have sprouts with Xmas dinner! Some people don't even have Turkey anymore. I've just been reading about herb roast duck!


----------



## ewelsh

I think Tescos tend to buy British don’t they! I do think the British veg is the best anyway, yes if they are bitter you can’t beat cranberry sauce yummy!

Lucky cats! They will enjoy turkey left overs!


----------



## LJC675

MissMiloKitty said:


> You don't have to have sprouts with Xmas dinner! Some people don't even have Turkey anymore. I've just been reading about herb roast duck!


We're 'some of those people' haven't done turkey for years. I always cook a roast every Sunday, so find Christmas turkey etc just another roast (except it's neither of our favourite meats, so why have it). I'm making a venison wellington this year. We are having Christmas pudding though as we both like it.

For sprouts, if you're buying fresh try to pick out the small ones rather than the large one, they're better and cook nicely, with big ones you can find that by the time they're cooked through the outsides are soggy. Another way to cook them that's really nice is to shred them up, get some streaky bacon, cut into smallish pieces (about 1cm strips) fry that off, then chuck in the raw shredded brussels and toss them through in the bacon until wilted. Adding chestnuts (the vacuum packed or tinned ones are good for this) as well is nice.


----------



## LJC675

Suter & Kalex's cat sitter has just come round to wish them Merry Christmas, she gave us a lovely card, with pictures of the cats she looks after on it, you probably can't see the pics as they're quite small on my photo, there was even a pic of Amber on it (my previous girl who Sarah looked after before K&S), she also gave us some lovely decorations:


----------



## Vanessa131

We never have turkey, it’s tastless and horrible cold. We always have a capon, tastier and nice cold.


----------



## SbanR

Eek! And double Eek!! Can't believe what I've been reading.  Oh you heathens! Ruining perfectly good veg. Adding sugar and honey:Wtf

Watched a food program last night. They were talking about a 3 bird roast for £15, instead of the usual turkey


----------



## huckybuck

I always buy fresh baby sprouts and par boil them, blanch and freeze - or you could just buy frozen lol!!

I then fry some lardons (bacon bits) and when cold mix with a wedge of butter and some chopped fresh herbs - then freeze that. 

On Christmas day (I get the sprouts out to defrost in the morning) then simply pan fry in the herby, bacon butter - they take 5 mins and taste delish.


----------



## SbanR

That sounds delish Hb


----------



## Tawny75

huckybuck said:


> I always buy fresh baby sprouts and par boil them, blanch and freeze - or you could just buy frozen lol!!
> 
> I then fry some lardons (bacon bits) and when cold mix with a wedge of butter and some chopped fresh herbs - then freeze that.
> 
> On Christmas day (I get the sprouts out to defrost in the morning) then simply pan fry in the herby, bacon butter - they take 5 mins and taste delish.


Mr T always has them with vinegar and chestnuts - disgusting. My one rule as soon as I turned 18 was that I never ever had to eat a sprout again. 25 years on and I have held good to that.


----------



## ewelsh

LJC675 said:


> Suter & Kalex's cat sitter has just come round to wish them Merry Christmas, she gave us a lovely card, with pictures of the cats she looks after on it, you probably can't see the pics as they're quite small on my photo, there was even a pic of Amber on it (my previous girl who Sarah looked after before K&S), she also gave us some lovely decorations:
> 
> View attachment 382878


How lovely and thoughtful is that


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

LJC675 said:


> We're 'some of those people' haven't done turkey for years. I always cook a roast every Sunday, so find Christmas turkey etc just another roast (except it's neither of our favourite meats, so why have it). I'm making a venison wellington this year. We are having Christmas pudding though as we both like it.
> 
> For sprouts, if you're buying fresh try to pick out the small ones rather than the large one, they're better and cook nicely, with big ones you can find that by the time they're cooked through the outsides are soggy. Another way to cook them that's really nice is to shred them up, get some streaky bacon, cut into smallish pieces (about 1cm strips) fry that off, then chuck in the raw shredded brussels and toss them through in the bacon until wilted. Adding chestnuts (the vacuum packed or tinned ones are good for this) as well is nice.


I am one of those people as well. I like to eat something that I don't eat all year round. Venison is just the sort of treat I like. Salmon is another one. I'm not a turkey fan. 100 years ago, Turkey was a treat and big enough to feed a large family. I will try baby sprouts, I do hope we can rectify this sprout problem. ☺


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> I always buy fresh baby sprouts and par boil them, blanch and freeze - or you could just buy frozen lol!!
> 
> I then fry some lardons (bacon bits) and when cold mix with a wedge of butter and some chopped fresh herbs - then freeze that.
> 
> On Christmas day (I get the sprouts out to defrost in the morning) then simply pan fry in the herby, bacon butter - they take 5 mins and taste delish.


That's me sorted for how to cook sprouts on Christmas day!


----------



## Tawny75

For any of you who are involved in Scouting, I have just had a phone call from my GSL and I will be awarded my Wood Beads in the new year. I am really pleased


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> For any of you who are involved in Scouting, I have just had a phone call from my GSL and I will be awarded my Wood Beads in the new year. I am really pleased


Congratulations again.  Be sure to model them for us


----------



## huckybuck

No idea what wood beads are but guessing they are like a blue peter badge!!!

Well done @Tawny75


----------



## huckybuck

Oh gosh could I love Anton any more????

He’s presented the 1st hour of Help the Animals on Ch 5 this evening. An animal lover too!!!!! Heck if he is a crazy cat man Mr HB is history!!!


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> Oh gosh could I love Anton any more????
> 
> He's presented the 1st hour of Help the Animals on Ch 5 this evening. An animal lover too!!!!! Heck if he is a crazy cat man Mr HB is history!!!


He's happily married and the father of twins. You're too late HB


----------



## Tawny75

huckybuck said:


> No idea what wood beads are but guessing they are like a blue peter badge!!!
> 
> Well done @Tawny75


It is the Advanced Leaders qualification in Scouts  I have been a Leader in Guiding for 24 years and have now added Scouting to my CV too


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> He's happily married and the father of twins. You're too late HB


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Didn't want to start a new topic about my "woes" but have just realised how little I have contributed over the last few weeks and want to apologise for my absence. Truth is that the last few months have not been my best healthwise - as some of you may remember I had a pretty dismal summer with constant pain from a trapped radial nerve in my shoulder which affected my left hand/wrist (I'm left handed !); that eventually cleared up on it's own after about 4 months as it usually does (5 flare ups in 5 years) and now I'm having a lot of trouble with osteo-arthritis in my right hip and knee which is causing pain even when sitting - so haven't been on the computer for any length of time, just long enough to check on new posts and admire all the new photos of your delicious cats.............. then to top it all this morning my back decided it has had enough and went "ping" so now I'm hobbling around bent double  I tell you it's no fun getting old 

Bertie however thinks that Mum not being able to do 'stuff' is OK as she sits down more and, therefore, he gets more laps !


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> Didn't want to start a new topic about my "woes" but have just realised how little I have contributed over the last few weeks and want to apologise for my absence. Truth is that the last few months have not been my best healthwise - as some of you may remember I had a pretty dismal summer with constant pain from a trapped radial nerve in my shoulder which affected my left hand/wrist (I'm left handed !); that eventually cleared up on it's own after about 4 months as it usually does (5 flare ups in 5 years) and now I'm having a lot of trouble with osteo-arthritis in my right hip and knee which is causing pain even when sitting - so haven't been on the computer for any length of time, just long enough to check on new posts and admire all the new photos of your delicious cats.............. then to top it all this morning my back decided it has had enough and went "ping" so now I'm hobbling around bent double  I tell you it's no fun getting old
> 
> Bertie however thinks that Mum not being able to do 'stuff' is OK as she sits down more and, therefore, he gets more laps !


I can't put a like on this @bertiesmum as you are having such an awful time but, as a fellow back sufferer with some similar issues, you have my sympathy. I do hope you will feel somewhat better enough to enjoy your Christmas days, with the help of Bertie and us lot of course.


----------



## SbanR

Bertie'sMum said:


> Didn't want to start a new topic about my "woes" but have just realised how little I have contributed over the last few weeks and want to apologise for my absence. Truth is that the last few months have not been my best healthwise - as some of you may remember I had a pretty dismal summer with constant pain from a trapped radial nerve in my shoulder which affected my left hand/wrist (I'm left handed !); that eventually cleared up on it's own after about 4 months as it usually does (5 flare ups in 5 years) and now I'm having a lot of trouble with osteo-arthritis in my right hip and knee which is causing pain even when sitting - so haven't been on the computer for any length of time, just long enough to check on new posts and admire all the new photos of your delicious cats.............. then to top it all this morning my back decided it has had enough and went "ping" so now I'm hobbling around bent double  I tell you it's no fun getting old
> 
> Bertie however thinks that Mum not being able to do 'stuff' is OK as she sits down more and, therefore, he gets more laps !


Another who can't "like" your post. Hope your back recovers n the pain from your osteoarthritis eases up sufficiently to allow a decent Christmas


----------



## Citruspips

So much to do and I keep having a coffee and looking on here instead


----------



## huckybuck

Citruspips said:


> So much to do and I keep having a coffee and looking on here instead


And me - thank you for my lovely card this morning xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Bertie'sMum said:


> Didn't want to start a new topic about my "woes" but have just realised how little I have contributed over the last few weeks and want to apologise for my absence. Truth is that the last few months have not been my best healthwise - as some of you may remember I had a pretty dismal summer with constant pain from a trapped radial nerve in my shoulder which affected my left hand/wrist (I'm left handed !); that eventually cleared up on it's own after about 4 months as it usually does (5 flare ups in 5 years) and now I'm having a lot of trouble with osteo-arthritis in my right hip and knee which is causing pain even when sitting - so haven't been on the computer for any length of time, just long enough to check on new posts and admire all the new photos of your delicious cats.............. then to top it all this morning my back decided it has had enough and went "ping" so now I'm hobbling around bent double  I tell you it's no fun getting old
> 
> Bertie however thinks that Mum not being able to do 'stuff' is OK as she sits down more and, therefore, he gets more laps !


I'm another one that can't 'like' your post
I'm offering you a hug though & sending healing vibes your way xx


----------



## Psygon

Psygon said:


> They have just got back to me. They said they appreciated my honesty, and are willing to keep the job offer open until the internal process at my place happens. So by Wednesday ... Have to see now if my current employer comes through with the offer.
> 
> It has certainly put the external folks in a good light, as I wasn't expecting them to keep the offer on the table!


Took ages for things to happen... but next year I'll be starting a new job with my current employer. Had a scary few weeks having to actually apply for the role, but I did get it in the end. And found out before Christmas break too. Happy days!

I'm already spending my first payrise on something for the tonks


----------



## slartibartfast

It's a bird... It's a plane... It's a tank... It's a mule... It's Slartibartfast!
Overlords ran out of food, homeless babies ran out of kibble, I had to run to maxizoo for some supplies. And here I am, one hour later, running the streets for almost 2 kilometers, 10kg bag of dry food in one hand, bag of cans in the other. And full heavy backpack. Call me Jessica Jones!!!


----------



## Citruspips

@Psygon congratulations  x


----------



## Charity

@Berti


Psygon said:


> Took ages for things to happen... but next year I'll be starting a new job with my current employer. Had a scary few weeks having to actually apply for the role, but I did get it in the end. And found out before Christmas break too. Happy days!
> 
> I'm already spending my first payrise on something for the tonks


That's lovely news for Christmas. In my friend's office, several have been told they've lost their jobs. Why do they have to do it the week before Christmas?


----------



## SbanR

Congratulations @Psygon .
What are you getting the babies


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Took ages for things to happen... but next year I'll be starting a new job with my current employer. Had a scary few weeks having to actually apply for the role, but I did get it in the end. And found out before Christmas break too. Happy days!
> 
> I'm already spending my first payrise on something for the tonks


Congratulations on new job yay well done xx
So what are you getting the Tonks?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

huckybuck said:


> OK so the bush one is out of stock in argos
> 
> Does this one look like it would be ok?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Denver-DVH...id=1545255376&sr=1-25&keywords=dvd+hdmi+scart


Oh so sorry @huckybuck I missed a notification for this thread and haven't seen it since. I'm sorry. Hope you're sorted  xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

slartibartfast said:


> It's a bird... It's a plane... It's a tank... It's a mule... It's Slartibartfast!
> Overlords ran out of food, homeless babies ran out of kibble, I had to run to maxizoo for some supplies. And here I am, one hour later, running the streets for almost 2 kilometers, 10kg bag of dry food in one hand, bag of cans in the other. And full heavy backpack. Call me Jessica Jones!!!


Some dry in the next order then @slartibartfast


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Some dry in the next order then @slartibartfast


Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!
By the way, food with salmon in it isn't the homeless kitties favourite, they will eat it only if it's nothing else to eat. I'm spoiling them, they are becoming picky. Salmon is 'łosoś' in Polish.
Anything else they are wolfing like there's no tomorrow.

I ran out of dry because of a few chilly nights, wet food would be frozen if not eaten at sight. Winter is a bitch.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oki doki, I will stick to the drob and wolowina  Thanks for letting me know.

(and yes they are becoming picky! Oscar would bite your hand off for salmon flavoured food!)


----------



## slartibartfast

I'm feeling that yesterday run today, my neck and shoulders are killing me.


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oki doki, I will stick to the drob and wolowina  Thanks for letting me know.
> 
> (and yes they are becoming picky! Oscar would bite your hand off for salmon flavoured food!)


Kurczak, kaczka, indyk, gęś - those are Polish poultry names.
Beef is 'wołowina', veal is 'cielęcina', goat is "koza' or 'koźlina', lamb is 'jagnięcina', dragon is 'smoczyna'...


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oki doki, I will stick to the drob and wolowina  Thanks for letting me know.
> 
> (and yes they are becoming picky! Oscar would bite your hand off for salmon flavoured food!)


I'm spoiling them, their life is hard enough. Good news, one of Arthur's friends, adult girl, is in her new home!!!! Multicat household, that guy has a really big heart!!!


----------



## SbanR

slartibartfast said:


> Kurczak, kaczka, indyk, gęś - those are Polish poultry names.
> Beef is 'wołowina', veal is 'cielęcina', goat is "koza' or 'koźlina', lamb is 'jagnięcina', dragon is 'smoczyna'...


Wow! You have some fierce cats SBF, tackling dragon


----------



## slartibartfast

SbanR said:


> Wow! You have some fierce cats SBF, tackling dragon


I have King Arthur of the Atlantis!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

I finally gained the courage to ask one facebook friend, he's a police officer, for an advice about my situation with years of domestic violence and other stuff. hope it will help.


----------



## Tawny75

Especially for @huckybuck Look, I am half way through!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

slartibartfast said:


> Kurczak, kaczka, indyk, gęś - those are Polish poultry names.
> Beef is 'wołowina', veal is 'cielęcina', goat is "koza' or 'koźlina', lamb is 'jagnięcina', dragon is 'smoczyna'...


I'm doing quite well with my Polish now, I shall ignore the salmon, fear not


----------



## huckybuck

Tawny75 said:


> Especially for @huckybuck Look, I am half way through!
> 
> View attachment 383643


I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmsMam

We have gone for a real Christmas tree this year, for the first time since we have had Ams. She was fairly good at ignoring the old artificial tree but she has gone a little bit nuts over this one! (Then again she also went nuts over the empty decorations bag for a while... maybe she's just super excited??!)


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm doing quite well with my Polish now, I shall ignore the salmon, fear not


Next step: learning Polish naughty words...


----------



## ebonycat

Not cat related but last night Lady dog didn’t eat her dinner (she’s diabetic so must eat two meals a day before having her insulin). Phoned vets & they told me to give half her dose of insulin.
She was sick in the night, then early this morning was sick again & then started bringing up a lot of blood. Then before getting in car to take her to OOH vet she sprayed diarrhoea. Was sick again in car (more blood) & again while she was being examined by vet.
She’s now been admitted into hospital, going to be given fluids & anti sickness drugs & then go from there.
Five weeks ago she had cataract surgery on both eyes at the royal veterinary hospital potters bar.
She went there on Thursday & stayed there the night as the pressure in her left eye was high, came home Friday with a new eye drop (she’s now on three different types of eye drops), I’ve just looked online & the new eye drop can cause sickness & diarrhoea
Called vets & told them, just called the royal veterinary hospital & told them (waiting on them to call me back now).

I’m just asking for the famous PF healing vibes for Lady please.
She’s such a good dog & Alfie (cat) loves her so much, he’s now walking around the house meowing at walls..... heartbreaking
Ebony (cat) loves her too

Edit to add Vets (where Lady is) just called they are now going to do an abdominal scan, it may be a tumour
Please if you pray, pray for my Lady dog xx
Thank you for reading this xxx


----------



## ChaosCat

All the best vibes going to poor Lady dog! 
I hope they get it all under control and it’s not a tumor.

Lots of strength to you- this is not the Christmas you woukd wish for.


----------



## Trixie1

Oh no!! sending lots and lots of positive healing vibes for a speedy recovery for Lady Dog, will be in my prayers that all goes well at the vets, sending strength and hugs x


----------



## LJC675

@ebonycat Oh no, so sorry to hear. Sending lots of hugs and masses of get well vibes xxxxxxxx


----------



## Summercat

@ebonycat 
Very sorry to hear. Sending positive vibes and well wishes.


----------



## Tawny75

Sending healing vibes too xx


----------



## Charity

So sorry to read this. Sending lots of healing vibes for dear Lady and a hug for you @ebonycat xx


----------



## ebonycat

Thank you everyone xx
Just waiting for phone to ring


----------



## Summercat

@ebonycat 
Hopefully, it is only a side effect of the medication for her eyes.
They may need to do a scan as a precaution.


----------



## ebonycat

Update on Lady dog, vet has done the scan, they can’t see any tumours in the stomach but her pancreas is inflamed so they can’t rule out a tumour on there, there’s lots of gas, it might be pancreatitis so they are giving her antibiotics for that & pain relief. There’s different things in blood that are up, but that could be the diabetes, sickness & age (she’s 11).
She’s not been sick while in there.
They are going to monitor her, & try get her to eat a little later on. Keep her on fluids & anti sickness meds.
They will call me this afternoon with an update on how she’s doing but it’s likely she will be kept in tonight.

Thank you all for your healing vibes, I hope by this afternoon she will have perked up & she eats later on. House feels so empty without her here & it’s only been a few hours


----------



## SbanR

Sorry to hear about Lady Dog but at least she's stopped vomiting now.
Sending bucket loads of healing vibes to her and hugs to you. Xxx


----------



## Matrod

So sorry to hear about Lady @ebonycat  sending truck loads of positive vibes for her xx


----------



## ebonycat

Update on Lady dog
Just spoke with vet nurse, she’s eating little bits of chicken. She seems a bit brighter & alert. They are going to run bloods again. Her glucose is still a tad too low for a diabetic dog so can’t give her her insulin just yet. But will monitor her this evening & during the night. If everything goes well & she carries on improving then she might be discharged tomorrow.
They will call me in the morning to discuss her & how she’s getting on.
I’m relieved to know she’s improving & more alert.
Alfie especially misses her, but he finally stopped walking round the house meowing to himself & fell asleep with me in the bed earlier.

Thank you all so much, your support has meant so much xx


----------



## Vanessa131

I’m so pleased she is starting to feel better


----------



## SbanR

Hope Lady Dog continues to improve. Kisses and hugs to Alfie too


----------



## Cully

Fingers and paws crossed she's well enough to come home for Christmas. Loads of healing being sent your way


----------



## Summercat

Paws crossed for continued improvement @ebonycat 
Xx


----------



## GingerNinja

I hope Lady continues to improve, lots of love and healing vibes xxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Lady Dog, I hope that you have a good night, eat some breakfast, feel better soon and get back to your family (human and non), the6 miss you. Paws crossed, let us know @ebonycat whem you get a minute xx


----------



## oliviarussian

Feeling rubbish today  I had to take one of the cats I have cat sitting over the holidays to the vets and she was put to sleep in my arms, she was an old lady of 18 and an absolute bag of bones, I was pretty sure she wouldn’t make it through Christmas and am pretty shocked they left such a old, fragile cat alone TBH, today she had gone downhill pretty badly and there was no way I could leave her so got permission to take her to the emergency vet and they spoke to the owner who agreed to let her go, I stayed with her and told her she was loved


----------



## Summercat

Sorry to hear @oliviarussian


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh how sad - I'm sorry you had to do that @oliviarussian - but I am pleased she wasn't alone, poor old girl. Hope you are OK.


----------



## Matrod

oliviarussian said:


> Feeling rubbish today  I had to take one of the cats I have cat sitting over the holidays to the vets and she was put to sleep in my arms, she was an old lady of 18 and an absolute bag of bones, I was pretty sure she wouldn't make it through Christmas and am pretty shocked they left such a old, fragile cat alone TBH, today she had gone downhill pretty badly and there was no way I could leave her so got permission to take her to the emergency vet and they spoke to the owner who agreed to let her go, I stayed with her and told her she was loved


Oh no, how upsetting for you  there's absolutely no way I would have ever have left my oldies . I'm glad at least she had you at the end. I hope you're ok as you can be xx


----------



## Charity

What a horrible thing for you to have to deal with. Poor old girl.


----------



## Soozi

oliviarussian said:


> Feeling rubbish today  I had to take one of the cats I have cat sitting over the holidays to the vets and she was put to sleep in my arms, she was an old lady of 18 and an absolute bag of bones, I was pretty sure she wouldn't make it through Christmas and am pretty shocked they left such a old, fragile cat alone TBH, today she had gone downhill pretty badly and there was no way I could leave her so got permission to take her to the emergency vet and they spoke to the owner who agreed to let her go, I stayed with her and told her she was loved


Thank you Hun for looking out for this little girl. I am so sorry you had to be the one to experience this sad ending. But I know she would have felt very safe with you. Bless you Lovi. xxx


----------



## Jaf

I don’t normally get post delivered to the house, so I use a Post Shop in town. Boxing Day the Post woman came to the house for only the 2nd time that I can remember. Of course it was a special delivery of a scary bill from the electricity company for €1,700! The bank haven’t paid the bills for 18 months and I didn’t notice cos I never get the bills and didn’t think of it. Amazingly the letter said I have 2 months to pay it!

I am astonished that they didn’t cut me off.


----------



## SbanR

Jaf said:


> I don't normally get post delivered to the house, so I use a Post Shop in town. Boxing Day the Post woman came to the house for only the 2nd time that I can remember. Of course it was a special delivery of a scary bill from the electricity company for €1,700! The bank haven't paid the bills for 18 months and I didn't notice cos I never get the bills and didn't think of it. Amazingly the letter said I have 2 months to pay it!
> 
> I am astonished that they didn't cut me off.


Oh wow! Hope you can get the money together at such short notice. I'm astonished that the electricity company left it so long before attempting to collect


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Jaf said:


> I don't normally get post delivered to the house, so I use a Post Shop in town. Boxing Day the Post woman came to the house for only the 2nd time that I can remember. Of course it was a special delivery of a scary bill from the electricity company for €1,700! The bank haven't paid the bills for 18 months and I didn't notice cos I never get the bills and didn't think of it. Amazingly the letter said I have 2 months to pay it!
> 
> I am astonished that they didn't cut me off.


think this requires a very sternly worded letter of complaint to your bank with a demand for compensation !


----------



## Charity

From this...to this, how sad  My lovely Christmas present made by @TriTri gone :Arghh. Sorry @TriTri, I couldn't resist all those lovely chocolates.


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> From this...to this, how sad  My lovely Christmas present made by @TriTri gone :Arghh. Sorry @TriTri, I couldn't resist all those lovely chocolates.
> 
> View attachment 385878


Oh dear!! The after photo does look a bit sad!! perhaps if you planted it in the garden with a little fertiliser you may have another chocolate tree just in time for Easter!x


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> From this...to this, how sad  My lovely Christmas present made by @TriTri gone :Arghh. Sorry @TriTri, I couldn't resist all those lovely chocolates.
> 
> View attachment 385878


This was it before I gave it to you! It contained 1.2 kilos of chocolates. You have done quite well to have not completely demolished it until now really


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That is very cool @TriTri


----------



## TriTri

I think I prefer them without the curly pipecleaners and using half the amount of of chocolates... like this one.. thank you @Mrs Funkin


----------



## SbanR

TriTri said:


> View attachment 386163
> 
> This was it before I gave it to you! It contained 1.2 kilos of chocolates. You have done quite well to have not completely demolished it until now really


You're a very talented "crafty" lady TT


----------



## Charity

She certainly is


----------



## ewelsh

@TriTri how do you get the sweets to stay in the oasis? I'm fascinated x


----------



## TriTri

ewelsh said:


> @TriTri how do you get the sweets to stay in the oasis? I'm fascinated x


With magic of course! Actually using 0.71 mm floristry wires. Bend them and make what florists call a double leg mount. Then you gently pull the sweets out and unwind one leg of the wire to unwrap and eat the chocolate.

Or you could just stick lollipops in and not need wires!

The real skill is in transporting the trees, as they are very heavy and you don't want to knock any of the choclates out.


----------



## ewelsh

Great thank you! I think I’ll try that for my father in law as he loves sweets.

I am I right in thinking, I get two balls of oasis, one in the pot, stick the stick in and put the other oasis ball on the other end?


----------



## TriTri

ewelsh said:


> Great thank you! I think I'll try that for my father in law as he loves sweets.
> 
> I am I right in thinking, I get two balls of oasis, one in the pot, stick the stick in and put the other oasis ball on the other end?


No, the base needs to weigh down the very heavy Chocolates, so oasis in the pot would break and the pot would topple over. Guess again?!


----------



## ewelsh

Ummmm gravel?


----------



## TriTri

ewelsh said:


> Ummmm gravel?


No, I have sent you a pm.


----------



## Charity

TriTri said:


> With magic of course! Actually using 0.71 mm floristry wires. Bend them and make what florists call a double leg mount. Then you gently pull the sweets out and unwind one leg of the wire to unwrap and eat the chocolate.
> 
> Or you could just stick lollipops in and not need wires!
> 
> The real skill is in transporting the trees, as they are very heavy and you don't want to knock any of the choclates out.


I can certainly testify to them being heavy. I was given it in a car park in absolutely pouring rain and I had an armful of other things so was trying to get back to my car without dropping it. Two sweets fell off and I was grovelling on the ground trying to pick them up without dropping the whole thing. A couple walking behind me asked if I was OK and, you know how it is, you say "yes, I'm fine thanks" while continuing to grovel. Anyway, I really loved it and it made a great ornament throughout Christmas, even if it did get depleted a little every day of chocolates. I'm keeping it to do something else now @TriTri has taught us how.


----------



## SbanR

TriTri said:


> No, I have sent you a pm.


Sounds mysterious
Try lead shot from the farmer's shotgun ewelsh


----------



## ewelsh

I have had a PM @TriTri is obviously very clever and this is her own design. Very clever.

Stand by folks, I will let you know how I get on, if you never see any proof it's because I have failed miserably.


----------



## huckybuck

I need a vent!!!

Just spent the day taking down 3 trees and all the decorations around the house, packing them and then cleaning up afterwards, carrying everything upstairs to go in the loft - while Mr HB took down his 1 tree in his TV room. 

To take down his real tree he proceeded to saw the damn thing in the TV room all over the carpet. This he thinks is normal behaviour!! And then wonders why the vacuum overheated trying to pick up all the needles. The noise and the mess!!!!!! 

It’s gone all around the cleaned house and all over the front path and porch where he decided to transfer to the green bin. 

And I can’t use the vacuum cleaner until it’s dried out. 

I am trying very hard not to consider divorce on the first day of 2019!


----------



## Vanessa131

What was he thinking?!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh. I’m not laughing really I’m not as I’ve done all ours today too and yet husband thinks he’s done the lot. 

However, try to think how kind and good to you he is and how in the grand scheme it’s minor really and that it’s all done now and tomorrow is another day. 

Oh and that tonight there is gin  unless you have to get up early...


----------



## ewelsh

Oh I know I shouldn't but










Isn't that just typical, but to saw the tree in the house, honestly what was he thinking.

Go have a large glass of wine and enjoy him grovelling all night, think about it, you could drag this out for weeks, pine needles hide for months!


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> I need a vent!!!
> 
> Just spent the day taking down 3 trees and all the decorations around the house, packing them and then cleaning up afterwards, carrying everything upstairs to go in the loft - while Mr HB took down his 1 tree in his TV room.
> 
> To take down his real tree he proceeded to saw the damn thing in the TV room all over the carpet. This he thinks is normal behaviour!! And then wonders why the vacuum overheated trying to pick up all the needles. The noise and the mess!!!!!!
> 
> It's gone all around the cleaned house and all over the front path and porch where he decided to transfer to the green bin.
> 
> And I can't use the vacuum cleaner until it's dried out.
> 
> I am trying very hard not to consider divorce on the first day of 2019!


Sorry HB :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

Vanessa131 said:


> What was he thinking?!


The worst of it is - it's not the first time!!!!! He's done it every year for the last 5/6. 
What makes me laugh is that when he fetches the tree from the farm he has a great big bag that he puts it into so he doesn't get a mess in his car!!!!!!


----------



## Vanessa131

huckybuck said:


> The worst of it is - it's not the first time!!!!! He's done it every year for the last 5/6.
> What makes me laugh is that when he fetches the tree from the farm he has a great big bag that he puts it into so he doesn't get a mess in his car!!!!!!


In that case, I know where I would be emptying the hoover!!


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> The worst of it is - it's not the first time!!!!! He's done it every year for the last 5/6.
> What makes me laugh is that when he fetches the tree from the farm he has a great big bag that he puts it into so he doesn't get a mess in his car!!!!!!


Oh the little sod!


----------



## ewelsh

@huckybuck......Burn his breakfast


----------



## SbanR

And enjoy all LJC' pressies in front of him and refuse to share


----------



## slartibartfast

Vala is asleep, hugging my shirt. No words can describe what I'm feeling right now, watching her. She feels safe, she feels loved , I'm beyond happy to give it to her.


----------



## ebonycat

Morning Everyone, Happy New Year xx
Lady dog is back at the vets this morning (in her 11years of only going to the vets for jabs, Lady's making up for it in the last 6 months, diagnosed diabetic, developing cataracts in both eyes & having surgery, suffering from pancreatitis over Christmas).
While she was at the Royal Veterinary College her vet & me found a lump under her right eye.
Back at her regular vets today she’s going in to have a biopsy taken.
I’m praying it’s nothing serious & hoping I haven’t got too long a wait for results.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Lady dog, you've been through the mill the last few months. Hope it goes smoothly @ebonycat and you get the results quickly (and that the results are non-concerning).


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Lady dog, you've been through the mill the last few months. Hope it goes smoothly @ebonycat and you get the results quickly (and that the results are non-concerning).


Thank you Mrs F xx


----------



## SbanR

Lots of positive vibes to Lady Dog. Hugs @ebonycat , such a worrying time for you


----------



## Britt

Pooh's birthday is January 6th (this Sunday), he will be 8, I adopted him when he was 3 and I'm looking for a nice present. Any ideas?


----------



## huckybuck

Good luck Lady Dog - hoping the lump is nothing!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Britt said:


> Pooh's birthday is January 6th (this Sunday), he will be 8, I adopted him when he was 3 and I'm looking for a nice present. Any ideas?


What about a new blanket?


----------



## ewelsh

Sending positive vibes for Lady dog and hugs to @ebonycat to stay strong x


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Lots of positive vibes to Lady Dog. Hugs @ebonycat , such a worrying time for you


Thank you xx



huckybuck said:


> Good luck Lady Dog - hoping the lump is nothing!!!


Thank you xx



ewelsh said:


> Sending positive vibes for Lady dog and hugs to @ebonycat to stay strong x


Thank you xx

Lady's home, she's very, very sleepy. They've shaved under her eye poor girl.
Should get results by end of next week!!! Well thats me not being able to sleep for a week now :Nailbiting

Thank you all for positive vibes, much needed.
She's come in & gone straight to her bed & is now fast asleep. Bless her xx


----------



## ewelsh

Awww bless her, sleeping is good for her.

We are all here for you x fingers and toes crossed for a good result xx


----------



## Dumpling

Oh bless her @ebonycat , sending lots of positive vibes her way and everything crossed for a good result xxx


----------



## Charity

Lots of healing vibes for dear Lady @ebonycat. We're in the waiting boat like you, that's the worst part isn't it. Hope the results will be OK.


----------



## Britt

huckybuck said:


> What about a new blanket?


No, I already put a new blanket and/or a (wooden) bed on my SS list for next year.


----------



## LJC675

Britt said:


> Pooh's birthday is January 6th (this Sunday), he will be 8, I adopted him when he was 3 and I'm looking for a nice present. Any ideas?





huckybuck said:


> What about a new blanket?


Yes, I would have said a new blanket too as you seemed upset that he didn't get one for Christmas.



Britt said:


> No, I already put a new blanket and/or a (wooden) bed on my SS list for next year.


Oh - but that's a long time away, I think if he likes a new blanket so much I would still get him one, always nice to have spares so you can swap them when one's in the wash.


----------



## LJC675

ebonycat said:


> Thank you xx
> 
> Thank you xx
> 
> Thank you xx
> 
> Lady's home, she's very, very sleepy. They've shaved under her eye poor girl.
> Should get results by end of next week!!! Well thats me not being able to sleep for a week now :Nailbiting
> 
> Thank you all for positive vibes, much needed.
> She's come in & gone straight to her bed & is now fast asleep. Bless her xx


Oh poor you and Lady, sending you lots of hugs, waiting is rubbish, but not a lot we can do about it, hope everything is ok with the results and you can get things sorted. xxx


----------



## Summercat

@ebonycat 
Hoping for good results for you and Lady dog.
Xx


----------



## JaimeandBree

Britt said:


> No, I already put a new blanket and/or a (wooden) bed on my SS list for next year.


If you want those things for Pooh you should just get them now, don't make him wait a whole year, poor lad!

Anyway, whilst we can tell SS our cats' general likes and dislikes, remember that we can't actually choose the specific gifts, that's not how Santa works . We all have different budgets or constraints when shopping for SS. I sent a wooden bed one year to a recipient and the postage was horrific, and that was all within the UK! I wouldn't repeat that mistake, I tend to pick less bulky, heavy gifts now. I don't think we should burden SS with such expectations or set ourselves up for disappointment, it's not fair to whoever may be drawn. Treat Pooh to a bed yourself and then wait and see what Santa brings next year if you've both been well behaved


----------



## Soozi

Poor Lady! Wishing her well soon hun. ❤xxx


----------



## Soozi

JaimeandBree said:


> If you want those things for Pooh you should just get them now, don't make him wait a whole year, poor lad!
> 
> Anyway, whilst we can tell SS our cats' general likes and dislikes, remember that we can't actually choose the specific gifts, that's not how Santa works . We all have different budgets or constraints when shopping for SS. I sent a wooden bed one year to a recipient and the postage was horrific, and that was all within the UK! I wouldn't repeat that mistake, I tend to pick less bulky, heavy gifts now. I don't think we should burden SS with such expectations or set ourselves up for disappointment, it's not fair to whoever may be drawn. Treat Pooh to a bed yourself and then wait and see what Santa brings next year if you've both been well behaved


Totally agree! @Britt i think you are misunderstanding the concept and gestures of Secret Santa hun. Don't deprive Pooh of a nice new blanket or a bed just buy him what he needs for his Birthday. Job done!


----------



## Citruspips

@Britt be careful what you wish for. I'm learning to crochet and some poor soul will be getting my handmade offerings  x


----------



## LJC675

JaimeandBree said:


> If you want those things for Pooh you should just get them now, don't make him wait a whole year, poor lad!
> 
> Anyway, whilst we can tell SS our cats' general likes and dislikes, remember that we can't actually choose the specific gifts, that's not how Santa works . We all have different budgets or constraints when shopping for SS. I sent a wooden bed one year to a recipient and the postage was horrific, and that was all within the UK! I wouldn't repeat that mistake, I tend to pick less bulky, heavy gifts now. I don't think we should burden SS with such expectations or set ourselves up for disappointment, it's not fair to whoever may be drawn. Treat Pooh to a bed yourself and then wait and see what Santa brings next year if you've both been well behaved


This is so true, I didn't really think about posting when I did my SS this year. When I looked for a courier (after having made the things) the cheapest was about £60 (OK not quite the cheapest, but I didn't want it trashed) very luckily we ended up being able to drop the things off on our way to the airport. Phew!!!


----------



## Vanessa131

I was very near my SS house this year and I was tempted to hand deliver it, but I was worried about being caught red handed!


----------



## LJC675

Vanessa131 said:


> I was very near my SS house this year and I was tempted to hand deliver it, but I was worried about being caught red handed!


Luckily as we were off on hols Mr K&S was with me so he dropped it off. Strangely I did hide down in the car, even though it was parked out of sight of the door and I don't think that my SS recipient would recognise me (no very many pictures with me in posted on here)


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Britt said:


> No, I already put a new blanket and/or a (wooden) bed on my SS list for next year.


Better hope you don't get me then, I'm not mailing a massive wooden bed anywhere!

I think you should just buy the poor cat a blanket, it seems stupid to wait a whole year if he supposedly needs one now, isn't it???


----------



## huckybuck

LJC675 said:


> Luckily as we were off on hols Mr K&S was with me so he dropped it off. Strangely I did hide down in the car, even though it was parked out of sight of the door and I don't think that my SS recipient would recognise me (no very many pictures with me in posted on here)


I would now lol!!!!

I felt really guilty as I suspected this might be the case and I really wanted to invite you both in for a cuppa and to meet the HBs.

Still you know where we are now  no excuse when next passing!!!


----------



## LJC675

Does anyone have a Sodastream. I've been thinking about getting one, when we were growing up we had one at home, but not had one for absolutely years and years. I'm not to fussed about the possible money saving side of it as I know that the amount of fizzy drinks we drink it would take ages, but more from the point of view of do the flavours taste ok, mainly diet coke, fruity waters (low cal versions).and interested in it to cut down on the plastic bottles you use when buying soft drinks. 
Any one with any views, would love to hear.


----------



## ChaosCat

LJC675 said:


> Does anyone have a Sodastream. I've been thinking about getting one, when we were growing up we had one at home, but not had one for absolutely years and years. I'm not to fussed about the possible money saving side of it as I know that the amount of fizzy drinks we drink it would take ages, but more from the point of view of do the flavours taste ok, mainly diet coke, fruity waters (low cal versions).and interested in it to cut down on the plastic bottles you use when buying soft drinks.
> Any one with any views, would love to hear.


I have got one and am glad to have it. Besides the plastic bottle aspect it also means I don't have to carry the water bottles home from shopping, I don't need to bring the bottles back for recycling, they don't take up space meanwhile.
The sodastream is more expensive than the supermarket bottles. The gas cartouche costs 9€ here and lasts for about 50 litres. It says 60 litres but we like our water really fizzy.


----------



## Dumpling

LJC675 said:


> Does anyone have a Sodastream. I've been thinking about getting one, when we were growing up we had one at home, but not had one for absolutely years and years. I'm not to fussed about the possible money saving side of it as I know that the amount of fizzy drinks we drink it would take ages, but more from the point of view of do the flavours taste ok, mainly diet coke, fruity waters (low cal versions).and interested in it to cut down on the plastic bottles you use when buying soft drinks.
> Any one with any views, would love to hear.


I have one, I drink loads of sparkling water and wanted to cut down on my plastic use, I love it! I've not tried any of the flavours though, just had it with home-made cordials.


----------



## idris

Dumpling said:


> I have one, I drink loads of sparkling water and wanted to cut down on my plastic use, I love it! I've not tried any of the flavours though, just had it with home-made cordials.


oooo what home made cordials would they be  . only ever done elderflower .


----------



## Dumpling

idris said:


> oooo what home made cordials would they be  . only ever done elderflower .


My mum makes a really nice blackcurrent one, like ribena but a lot nicer! We've got a lot of soft fruit bushes that give a good crop so I'm hoping to try making some fun ones this year (as well as elderflower!)


----------



## LJC675

Thanks for your feedback Ladies. I have ordered one. The home made cordials sound yummy, think I'll be investigating to see how to make some.


----------



## ewelsh

idris said:


> oooo what home made cordials would they be  . only ever done elderflower .


I've made berrie and apple cordial, yummmy!


----------



## Charity

Little rant about delivery men. I ordered cat food from Pets Corner earlier in the week, being delivered by DPD. Wednesday I got a message saying it would be delivered Thursday. Didn't arrive Thursday and when tracked it in the evening, message had changed to say there was a delay and being delivered Friday. Friday I get a message saying its now going to be Monday. Guess then who turned up today? The DPD man with my order. To make matters worse, he rang the doorbell (which is pretty loud) five times, one after the other, frightening Bunty to death and sending her scurrying under the bed. I think I'm going to have to put a notice on the front door saying "PLEASE ONLY RING ONCE - NERVOUS PETS" .


----------



## Britt

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Better hope you don't get me then, I'm not mailing a massive wooden bed anywhere!
> 
> I think you should just buy the poor cat a blanket, it seems stupid to wait a whole year if he supposedly needs one now, isn't it???


He sleeps on a fleece (of my uniform) and seems happy with that, for now anyway.

I would pay for the shipping of the bed


----------



## Vanessa131

Britt said:


> He sleeps on a fleece (of my uniform) and seems happy with that, for now anyway.
> 
> I would pay for the shipping of the bed


In that case it would be easier to order a bed of your own choosing, it also means he gets a nice comfy place to sleep now, and remember lots of SS participants couldn't afford to purchase a wooden bed, some are very pricey.


----------



## idris

ewelsh said:


> I've made berrie and apple cordial, yummmy!


ooo i shall be looking some up . We always go elderflower picking but one from a less tiny window of best picking crop would be great .


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Little rant about delivery men. I ordered cat food from Pets Corner earlier in the week, being delivered by DPD. Wednesday I got a message saying it would be delivered Thursday. Didn't arrive Thursday and when tracked it in the evening, message had changed to say there was a delay and being delivered Friday. Friday I get a message saying its now going to be Monday. Guess then who turned up today? The DPD man with my order. To make matters worse, he rang the doorbell (which is pretty loud) five times, one after the other, frightening Bunty to death and sending her scurrying under the bed. I think I'm going to have to put a notice on the front door saying "PLEASE ONLY RING ONCE - NERVOUS PETS" .


I think a notice saying " ring more than once and you'll live to regret it " that will do the trick


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Britt said:


> He sleeps on a fleece (of my uniform) and seems happy with that, for now anyway.
> 
> I would pay for the shipping of the bed


I'm not participating this year anyway so it's a moot point; that's not what SS is about.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

All I remember about Soda Stream was the tag line, “get busy with the fizzy”. 

I’m also wondering about all you domestic goddesses and feeling envious, cooking, yes I can do that...but I’ve never made produce as gifts. I have one culinary goal this year, which is to perfect a Black Forest gateau. Given the fact I’ve just taken a large glug of Night Nurse, I don’t think it will be tomorrow


----------



## Willow_Warren

Mmmmm Black Forest gateaux...

A past boss gave fudge as a Christmas present one year, mine went mouldy rather quickly...


----------



## Jaf

I love gateau, but have to eat around the yucky fruit. I make a lovely lemon drizzle cake (not too much peel though).

I wish I could cure myself of my stupid faddy food habits. I do cook quite a bit but it’s exhausting examining each morsel before eating it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

There’s only one thing I absolutely cannot eat - there are things I don’t like but if I were given them by somebody with my dinner, I’d just eat them and deal with it even though I don’t like them. I was raised to just eat what I was given - there was no choice in the matter, I ate it or the same meal was served again until I did. I learnt pretty quickly just to eat it. Probably not how children would be parented today!


----------



## LJC675

Mrs Funkin said:


> All I remember about Soda Stream was the tag line, "get busy with the fizzy".
> 
> I'm also wondering about all you domestic goddesses and feeling envious, cooking, yes I can do that...but I've never made produce as gifts. I have one culinary goal this year, which is to perfect a Black Forest gateau. Given the fact I've just taken a large glug of Night Nurse, I don't think it will be tomorrow


Ooh no, hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## LJC675

Mrs Funkin said:


> There's only one thing I absolutely cannot eat - there are things I don't like but if I were given them by somebody with my dinner, I'd just eat them and deal with it even though I don't like them. I was raised to just eat what I was given - there was no choice in the matter, I ate it or the same meal was served again until I did. I learnt pretty quickly just to eat it. Probably not how children would be parented today!


I'm like this too, there aren't really many things I don't like and I actually like trying new things. As kids we always all sat down for dinner as a family and it was always the same meal for everyone, you ate what was on your plate. A friend of mine's mum made a different meal for everyone!!
The only exceptions for me which were allowed by my mum were, spaghetti bolognaise and steak which I hated. Mum would just take my mince out of the pot before she added the tomatoes and then I'd have it like that. With steak, I think it was the thought of it, especially as my parent's liked it really rare, so I'd have a piece of chicken or something, but everything else we ate. 
I use to be one of those annoying kids for Sunday roast and would push it round my plate, I remember numerous times being left sitting at the table, not allowed to get down until I'd eaten my dinner, whilst my brother and sisters were off playing.
Strangely nowadays I actually love all the above, I even really enjoy things like steak Tartare etc and we always have rare steak when we have it, also love a roast on a Sunday (except in the summer when it's too hot)


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

My parents tried the whole, 'you eat what you're given or you don't eat' thing. The problem is I could go days without eating and as parents to an already small child I don't think they could ride it out. I have serious pyschological issues with food, it was thought to be food phobia but having read recent info things have changed and I think what I have is something different now.

I've learned to always have a snack in my bag and to bring my own food/have a back up plan when going to events after many many occasions of ending up very hungry and ill at the end of a day.

I generally tell people I meet that I'm a fussy eater because it's the easiest thing to say but honestly, it's not by choice and I couldn't just eat something I don't like or have never tried. I've been to psychologists and hypnotherapists and all sorts and have made progress from when I was younger but it takes so much effort and energy that I still really struggle with it so progress is slow. I don't think I'll ever eat like most people do!


----------



## GingerNinja

That's so sad @Pixie_Tinker_Bell  it must be very difficult in so many situations. I love good food so cannot imagine what you go through.
I'm on a mission this year to only cook one meal and my grown up soon can like it or lump it!! He has said that he's up for it as he knows he should be eating healthier.


----------



## ewelsh

I think you have been very brave @pixie-Tinker-Bell to share that amongst your friends. This alone is a great step.
Any progress is progress, keep eating what YOU like, it sounds like you have found a way to manage and feel comfortable. Good for you. 
I do get frustrating when society almost forces people's differences to conform, we are all different, we all have our little ways!


----------



## LJC675

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> My parents tried the whole, 'you eat what you're given or you don't eat' thing. The problem is I could go days without eating and as parents to an already small child I don't think they could ride it out. I have serious pyschological issues with food, it was thought to be food phobia but having read recent info things have changed and I think what I have is something different now.
> 
> I've learned to always have a snack in my bag and to bring my own food/have a back up plan when going to events after many many occasions of ending up very hungry and ill at the end of a day.
> 
> I generally tell people I meet that I'm a fussy eater because it's the easiest thing to say but honestly, it's not by choice and I couldn't just eat something I don't like or have never tried. I've been to psychologists and hypnotherapists and all sorts and have made progress from when I was younger but it takes so much effort and energy that I still really struggle with it so progress is slow. I don't think I'll ever eat like most people do!


Oh gosh, I can't imagine what that must be like. I hope you have lots of nice 'standard' things that you're comfortable eating.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I remember my mother serving me the same tea, reheated, three tea times running until I ate it. On the third night I realised it would just keep coming until I ate it.


----------



## Summercat

I think it was not unusual in the past. My step mother did the you cannot leave the table till you finish scenario with myself and my brother, not with her own children.

I recall sitting at the table in the dark around four years old, long after everyone else went to bed with a plate of fish I had been trying to eat but kept gaging.
Later I was ordered to bed, guess what I got for breakfast.


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> I remember my mother serving me the same tea, reheated, three tea times running until I ate it. On the third night I realised it would just keep coming until I ate it.


Mum did the same with me. I was similar with Daughter if I knew that she was being awkward. The only thing she cannot stomach is eggs in any way shape or form. Right from a baby, on the 3 or 4 times she had eggs she threw them up so other than that she will try just about anything once.


----------



## Jaf

Wow @Pixie_Tinker_Bell you do sound like me!

I had my meal served back to me for 4 days by my gran (breakfast, lunch, dinner). I don't blame her but I think if you serve an already "disliked" meal several times it's bound to cement into "hate". My parents say they tried everything. I physically can't eat some things, makes me retch. I tried a garlic potato once and had to sit on the floor in the restaurant as I nearly fainted.

I spent years at school sitting in the dining room after lunch. Never playing outside. Sometimes I would be forced to sit there during lessons.

As I do more cooking now I can control the ingredients and it's getting slightly better. I've started using more ingredients, for flavour, but throw them away rather than eat them.

I'm sorry if people take offence. But I honestly think no-one ever has.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Have to confess I'm rather fussy about food! We have very simple food when young through. 

Anyhow... To change the subject just looked out it the garden and noticed a little robin and blackbird drinking out of a seed tray I'd left out. Very cute and of course it hasn't rained in a little while so I guess they are grateful of a drink...

Hannah


----------



## Dumpling

Willow_Warren said:


> Have to confess I'm rather fussy about food! We have very simple food when young through.
> 
> Anyhow... To change the subject just looked out it the garden and noticed a little robin and blackbird drinking out of a seed tray I'd left out. Very cute and of course it hasn't rained in a little while so I guess they are grateful of a drink...
> 
> Hannah


How sweet!

It's so mild here today and the birds are all signing away, it feels more like spring than winter!


----------



## idris

speaking as a mum with a child with pathological demand avoidance and autism getting around the refusal of textures and tastes is an artform . My son eats many more things than his special needs peers. however nothing cooked in a sauce is allowed but gravy poured over is loved. vegetables need to be raw apart from potato, no all in one bakes are acceptable . the book The Twits made pasta a no go for years . A conpartmentalised plate is best to avoid food touching food. A couple of chucky eggs and soldiers is a great last resort for days when seperate meals are unavoidable (lasagne)
I would say tho our least successful food parenting came with our daughter. who at the age of 6 refused to eat her chop because it had some fat on the edge and school had drummed into her all fat was bad .
Her dad gave her an ultimatum eat the chop or eat a snail from the garden , she refused to eat the chop . He fetched a large snail from the back yard and placed it on her plate. The snail or the chop .I know her . You have never seen a mother move so fast, i was not quick enough however to stop the poping into the mouth and the crunch and the horrific spitting out of snail , followed by the shivering but smug child not eating the chop .
Children are different nowadays they are more self determined and have a greater amount of self belief .
Now at the age of 13 she is a gourmet , she will try anything and has legitimately eaten french snails which she did not spit out thank goodness as we were in public .


----------



## Jaf

Oh my god! A snail! No no no. They sell them here, cooked. No chance. 

I couldn’t eat boiled egg either though. I can eat tortilla now, I’m so proud of myself.


----------



## Puddy2shoes

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> My parents tried the whole, 'you eat what you're given or you don't eat' thing. The problem is I could go days without eating and as parents to an already small child I don't think they could ride it out. I have serious pyschological issues with food, it was thought to be food phobia but having read recent info things have changed and I think what I have is something different now.
> 
> I've learned to always have a snack in my bag and to bring my own food/have a back up plan when going to events after many many occasions of ending up very hungry and ill at the end of a day.
> 
> I generally tell people I meet that I'm a fussy eater because it's the easiest thing to say but honestly, it's not by choice and I couldn't just eat something I don't like or have never tried. I've been to psychologists and hypnotherapists and all sorts and have made progress from when I was younger but it takes so much effort and energy that I still really struggle with it so progress is slow. I don't think I'll ever eat like most people do!


Oh Pixie_Tinker_Bell, a very sad story but not an uncommon one, I think that sometimes our guts are so jam packed with emotional trauma from our childhood there is no room for any food down there, but I know it can work the other way too with comfort eating, lots of love to you Pixie_Tinker_Bell x


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

Thanks everyone for the lovely responses to my post. I've never mastered the quoting several posts in one thing so will offer a reply that hopefully responds to all the comments!

It's something I've lived with all my life (that I can remember) so I'm very used to it now and have found all sorts of ways to live with it so I don't feel it's a hardship now really, just part of who I am. It helps having very understanding friends and family although I do feel a lot of guilt when I know my food issues dictate where we go out to eat, although for the most part everyone likes the same restaurants I do so it's not a huge issue.

Growing up my range of foods and ability to try new foods was worse which made life a lot more restricted but again thankfully my parents were understanding so although they did try to get me to eat using all sorts of methods none of them went to the extreme and I honestly have no memories of being left sat with food til I ate or anything similar. I also don't have memories of being left to starve either, I'm pretty used to the feeling of hunger so it won't have bothered me much and I always remember having food available and if I didn't eat I knew it was my choice due to my issues.

The biggest hurdle for me these days is the (very rare) occasion where I have to eat with a group of people I don't know at a sit down meal where I know I won't be able to eat what's on offer. I don't mind so much now because I've learned to just explain why and to feel comfortable not eating when others are. It's much easier to not be served a meal and explain why rather than have a meal and try not make it obvious you're not eating it so where possible I will not order a meal. 

The worst thing for me as well is when I'm with people who are eating a meal and clearly enjoying it, the food looks good, smells good and I really wish I could enjoy it with them but I just know, even if I could bring myself to try it I still wouldn't be able to enjoy it. That bit I can cope with, it's when they say "you don't know what you're missing"  Trust me, I do! I can see what I'm missing out on, it's not by choice. My grandparents are the worst for it. Made me laugh recently though when the family were having a meal of something I had actually tried but really not liked, talking to my grandad I explained that I didn't like it and he still said "you don't know what you're missing" :Hilarious

In terms of what I can eat I do have a range and thankfully a couple of items that are fairly regular on many menus so I can usually find somewhere to eat when I'm out and about. I eat mostly bland foods, we think I may also be what they call a super taster because I seem to identify flavours a lot more than everyone around me can. I don't know if that's a result of my fussiness or part of what's caused it. My absolute favourite is pizza, just plain margherita. An example of how I've improved, when I was a kid I could only eat one kind of supermarket own pizza with extra grated cheese. We had a huge drama when they stopped doing those pizzas and weeks of trying all different kinds before I found another one I could eat. Nowadays, as long as it's not a fancy pizza with actual tomatoes and loads of herbs then I can eat it, that makes life so much easier!

I could go on and on but I fear I'm just rambling now so will stop.


----------



## Jaf

Ok can’t sleep so I shall tell you all my favourite restaurant story. It does not really feature me as I do ok in restaurants, just always have chicken and chips. Just to show that everyone has something they won’t eat!

5 of us went to a local Spanish restaurant. 1 woman vegetarian, 1 woman pescatarian, 1 woman vegetarian - no dairy - no wheat, 1 man anything but veg...and me. Everyone has been to Spain before and knows full well how tricky it is to eat out. The vegetarian/dairy/wheat woman once had a plate of asparagus as her full dinner!

The restaurant has a downstairs where they have loads of different tapas but no we go upstairs for a proper sit down 3 course meal. €10 each with drink.

There are 20 priests having lunch! Some in the full black dress and some in jeans. Drinking and smoking merrily. They don’t say a word to us.

The waitress is frazzled. Gives us menus. I try to explain about the dietary problems. The salad must not have tuna or ham on it. Spain doesn’t understand vegetarian so this has to be said every time.The waitress stomps off, goes into the kitchen and jumps up and down on the menus!

The vegetarians want gazpacho. Me: “Does it have meat stock?”. A: “it’s tomatoes”. Man orders entremeses, waitress says “that’s meat and cheese!”. I explained again we’re not all vegetarian. Waitress is much happier for a moment until.....

The gazpacho arrives. “It looks creamy” says vegetarian/dairy/wheat woman. I have to ask if there’s milk in it. A: “it’s tomatoes!!!”.

The main course is a mystery blur. I was very stressed at that point!

In the end we had a nice time, sort of. The priests all said goodbye as they left. The waitress then started talking english to me as she took the dessert order. The vegetarians had pineapple, I had profiteroles.


----------



## ebonycat

When I was growing up I remember the old saying ‘you can’t get down from the table till you eat everything’, ‘you won’t get any afters till you eat your dinner’.
Well from a young age I’ve always had food issues, couldnt eat certain meats, couldnt eat how certain things are cooked, sauces etc.
Well as kids my older brother loved food, all except veggies. I loved veggie (apart from carrots) but not meat. So while mum wasn’t looking I’d put all my meat on my brothers plate while I’d put all his veggies on mine. Mum did find out we did this, she was ok & learnt to understand my eating habits.
I hate sauces on foods but love gravy.
I’m still not a big fan of meat, can’t eat lamb for example (never have).
Up until recently I’ve never been comfortable eating in front of strangers, even certain family members was hard.
I developed an eating disorder (bulimia) after dad died (age 9), but somehow managed to work through it.
Mum understood but brothers just called me odd & fussy.
There were many things going on in my childhood, things I couldn’t do etc. Mum just called them ‘fazes’, teenage problems.
Two years ago after four years of therapy I finely got diagnosed Asperger.
I still have some issues with food but I take a day at a time & my family & friends understand.
While I was working (I was a manager in food retail, for nearly 20years, as well as factory work) I coped mostly ok, I worked hard, with little payback, but then I had my second breakdown & just couldn’t do it anymore.
I’ve never been allowed to drive due to eyesight, the last few years it’s got worse, I’ve now been registered severely sight impaired, the drs can’t say if I’ll eventually go blind or not, it’s just a ‘wait & see’.
I do volunteering at a mental health charity now.
Luckily I own my own home, I’m thinking of moving to Suffolk or somewhere, so this year I’ll hopefully be looking at moving. At the moment my dog is under the Royal Veterinary College for eye treatment (she’s just had cataract surgery) so until she’s better I won’t be moving.


----------



## idris

ebonycat said:


> When I was growing up I remember the old saying 'you can't get down from the table till you eat everything', 'you won't get any afters till you eat your dinner'.
> Well from a young age I've always had food issues, couldnt eat certain meats, couldnt eat how certain things are cooked, sauces etc.
> Well as kids my older brother loved food, all except veggies. I loved veggie (apart from carrots) but not meat. So while mum wasn't looking I'd put all my meat on my brothers plate while I'd put all his veggies on mine. Mum did find out we did this, she was ok & learnt to understand my eating habits.
> I hate sauces on foods but love gravy.
> I'm still not a big fan of meat, can't eat lamb for example (never have).
> Up until recently I've never been comfortable eating in front of strangers, even certain family members was hard.
> I developed an eating disorder (bulimia) after dad died (age 9), but somehow managed to work through it.
> Mum understood but brothers just called me odd & fussy.
> There were many things going on in my childhood, things I couldn't do etc. Mum just called them 'fazes', teenage problems.
> Two years ago after four years of therapy I finely got diagnosed Asperger.
> I still have some issues with food but I take a day at a time & my family & friends understand.
> While I was working (I was a manager in food retail, for nearly 20years, as well as factory work) I coped mostly ok, I worked hard, with little payback, but then I had my second breakdown & just couldn't do it anymore.
> I've never been allowed to drive due to eyesight, the last few years it's got worse, I've now been registered severely sight impaired, the drs can't say if I'll eventually go blind or not, it's just a 'wait & see'.
> I do volunteering at a mental health charity now.
> Luckily I own my own home, I'm thinking of moving to Suffolk or somewhere, so this year I'll hopefully be looking at moving. At the moment my dog is under the Royal Veterinary College for eye treatment (she's just had cataract surgery) so until she's better I won't be moving.


brilliant . i do think a diagnosis at any point in life can help you understand your driving forces and assist you in finding ways to cope. knowledge is power.


----------



## slartibartfast

Arthur is crazy with water, no bowl is safe from him. I think the only way is one of those bowls:





@cheekyscrip , @Joy84 
Zaraz odwiozą mnie do Tworek!


----------



## Joy84

slartibartfast said:


> Arthur is crazy with water, no bowl is safe from him. I think the only way is one of those bowls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @cheekyscrip , @Joy84
> Zaraz odwiozą mnie do Tworek!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Tawny75

Just received this text from Daughter.

_So I've just got in after coming back on the train for my dentist appointment right. Thought I'd have a quick shower. What do I find when I get out? Two cats just sat there staring at me in all my naked glory! _

I couldn't help but laugh like a drain :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## popcornsmum

I didn’t want to start a thread but am feeling delighted so wanted to share this! As some may know we moved house 3 years ago and had to change Popcorns vet. I’ve not been terribly impressed as we had to use a crush cage for her vaccs then they cancelled her dental tooth scrape due to not having 2 vets on as they said they couldn’t handle her with just one as she’s too feral! So I noticed last week on FB our vets second surgery has taken on a new vet who happens to be our lovely vet from our old practice before we moved! I called them and asked if we can transfer Popcorn there although it’s a wee drive away but so she’s treated by someone who knows her and her whole history and they said yes no probs! so whilst I’m really pleased as she’s absolutely lovely I’m sure she will be thrilled to see Popcorns name again  probably with feral written next to it!!


----------



## Matrod

popcornsmum said:


> I didn't want to start a thread but am feeling delighted so wanted to share this! As some may know we moved house 3 years ago and had to change Popcorns vet. I've not been terribly impressed as we had to use a crush cage for her vaccs then they cancelled her dental tooth scrape due to not having 2 vets on as they said they couldn't handle her with just one as she's too feral! So I noticed last week on FB our vets second surgery has taken on a new vet who happens to be our lovely vet from our old practice before we moved! I called them and asked if we can transfer Popcorn there although it's a wee drive away but so she's treated by someone who knows her and her whole history and they said yes no probs! so whilst I'm really pleased as she's absolutely lovely I'm sure she will be thrilled to see Popcorns name again  probably with feral written next to it!!


That's great news! It's reassuring to have someone who knows how special Popcorn is! The poor vet though :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

popcornsmum said:


> I didn't want to start a thread but am feeling delighted so wanted to share this! As some may know we moved house 3 years ago and had to change Popcorns vet. I've not been terribly impressed as we had to use a crush cage for her vaccs then they cancelled her dental tooth scrape due to not having 2 vets on as they said they couldn't handle her with just one as she's too feral! So I noticed last week on FB our vets second surgery has taken on a new vet who happens to be our lovely vet from our old practice before we moved! I called them and asked if we can transfer Popcorn there although it's a wee drive away but so she's treated by someone who knows her and her whole history and they said yes no probs! so whilst I'm really pleased as she's absolutely lovely I'm sure she will be thrilled to see Popcorns name again  probably with feral written next to it!!


That's really great news for you and Popcorn. Its so good to have a vet you really like, like having a good doctor. OH and I have felt the same about the vet we've seen this last week as she was so very nice and we felt very confident about what she was telling us that we've discussed changing to her practice though I realise you can't always see the same vet. Its a bit further away than our current one who we haven't been with very long so we'll see.


----------



## popcornsmum

Matrod said:


> That's great news! It's reassuring to have someone who knows how special Popcorn is! The poor vet though :Hilarious


I know!!! I feel so sorry for her! Popcorns gotten so much worse I don't even know how on Earth she's going to be sedated without anyone losing a limb or face!


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> That's really great news for you and Popcorn. Its so good to have a vet you really like, like having a good doctor. OH and I have felt the same about the vet we've seen this last week as she was so very nice and we felt very confident about what she was telling us that we've discussed changing to her practice though I realise you can't always see the same vet. Its a bit further away than our current one who we haven't been with very long so we'll see.


Yes, it's reassuring isn't it. I hope dear Laird Toppy is doing much better now bless him. Popcorn sends him a loving Boop! (Not as hard as the one she gave the toddlers Speech therapist yesterday!!!)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So as I am awake early on my day off thanks to cough cough cough cough cough, I’ve been reading a bit of the forums I don’t normally. I have a random question. Are people really surprised that cats/kittens don’t take well to the introduction if a new cat/kitten? I mean, we accept it with humans, that a new baby is born, toddler/older child turns into badly behaved devil child, plays up madly, takes a while then usually settles down. We accept that as behaviour even though we can explain and reason with a child (if they are slightly older) yet we seem impatient with cats? I just think it’s really interesting. I’m sure it’s also totally distressing for owners, so they want issues resolved quickly, I’m just wondering why we think it might only take a short time? Of course, there will plenty of cases where it doesn’t take long at all, as with children, I’ve seen several of those cases on here too. 

Oh and no, we aren’t getting another in case you’re wondering


----------



## LJC675

Mrs Funkin said:


> So as I am awake early on my day off thanks to cough cough cough cough cough, I've been reading a bit of the forums I don't normally. I have a random question. Are people really surprised that cats/kittens don't take well to the introduction if a new cat/kitten? I mean, we accept it with humans, that a new baby is born, toddler/older child turns into badly behaved devil child, plays up madly, takes a while then usually settles down. We accept that as behaviour even though we can explain and reason with a child (if they are slightly older) yet we seem impatient with cats? I just think it's really interesting. I'm sure it's also totally distressing for owners, so they want issues resolved quickly, I'm just wondering why we think it might only take a short time? Of course, there will plenty of cases where it doesn't take long at all, as with children, I've seen several of those cases on here too.
> 
> Oh and no, we aren't getting another in case you're wondering


I think quite a few people get caught up in the fact that they want another cat and then transpose their human feelings on to their existing cat, presuming that it will be as happy and excited as they are. 
I think it's often human nature that when we are excited and would like something we're very good at looking at the positives and turning a blind eye to the negatives.
I think this happens in all sorts of ways, I see it quite a bit in my profession, we are often labelled as boring / killjoys etc (I'm a chartered accountant by the way). I often hear people talking about their plans for a business or a project or something. They're all full of exciting ideas and convinced it will work, they'll have a great life doing what they want and earn lots of money (or at least enough to live on), sometimes they're right, but more often than not it's my job to say 'have you thought about this, and what about this, and what if this happens' and unfortunately bring a dose of reality to the situation.


----------



## Summercat

Jack is planned for his procedure this evening. I haven't told him yet. Told OH who is not wanting to hear.


----------



## LJC675

Summercat said:


> Jack is planned for his procedure this evening. I haven't told him yet. Told OH who is not wanting to hear.


I always find it quite sweet (and funny) how the male hooman in the house sympathises here 

Good luck Jack, sure everything will go smoothly and it's be over in a snip (oops!!)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes, totally. I know I am guilty of anthropomorphism of Oscar! I still want him to do things I thought cats did but he doesn’t and I still worry about it. I still worry he doesn’t like living here. I want to understand him but can’t. I even think “Oh I’m sure he’d prefer chicken for breakfast, as lamb is more of a dinner meat”...er, yes, for humans! Honestly...

I do it in my job too. Someone called me the Destroyer of Dreams last week, after I had to have a very serious conversation with a very high risk woman, who never had been told she wasn’t able to do the things in her birth plan as a result of her risk factors. Nobody had broached any of it with her and she was so excited for the pool birth with low lights and soft music and no intervention, when along I came and gave her the reality check and knocked the wind from her sails  I felt sad but it would be worse if she’d been expecting her preferences would happen but in fact they couldn’t and she had no idea until the big day. 

Anyway, I digress...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hope all goes smoothly for Jack @Summercat - good luck with the Pom-Pom-ectomy!


----------



## QOTN

Mrs Funkin said:


> So as I am awake early on my day off thanks to cough cough cough cough cough, I've been reading a bit of the forums I don't normally. I have a random question. Are people really surprised that cats/kittens don't take well to the introduction if a new cat/kitten? I mean, we accept it with humans, that a new baby is born, toddler/older child turns into badly behaved devil child, plays up madly, takes a while then usually settles down. We accept that as behaviour even though we can explain and reason with a child (if they are slightly older) yet we seem impatient with cats? I just think it's really interesting. I'm sure it's also totally distressing for owners, so they want issues resolved quickly, I'm just wondering why we think it might only take a short time? Of course, there will plenty of cases where it doesn't take long at all, as with children, I've seen several of those cases on here too.
> Oh and no, we aren't getting another in case you're wondering


Small cats have evolved as mainly solitary creatures whilst humans are tribal, so mixing cats together is always going to be more difficult.

The one variable here is that I know from breeding that it is possible to change certain behaviours in only a few generations so, depending on their ancestry, some cats are not true to their original natures and far more amenable to living with others of their own kind. Siamese and Orientals are bred to be human orientated. Sometimes the corollary of loving their own kind comes along with the former characteristic (and sometimes it doesn't!)

Presumably random bred cats will have the same differences in temperament although probably to a lesser degree but unfortunately it is only possible to discover by experimenting, sometimes with disastrous consequences.


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> Jack is planned for his procedure this evening. I haven't told him yet. Told OH who is not wanting to hear.


OH is already crossing his legs


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
Spring already! Beautiful


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> View attachment 387629


What great sight is that!

Mine are very slow up here, only crocuses popping up so far!

I'm rather envious of @Shrike garden of crocuses


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> @SbanR
> Spring already! Beautiful


We still have Jan, February to get through but Flints back to cheer us up


----------



## Charity

We've got a few snowdrops peeping through, the garden's really confused as also have a few summer plants which have flowered with the milder air earlier last week. Must be very confusing for the wildlife.


----------



## popcornsmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yes, totally. I know I am guilty of anthropomorphism of Oscar! I still want him to do things I thought cats did but he doesn't and I still worry about it. I still worry he doesn't like living here. I want to understand him but can't. I even think "Oh I'm sure he'd prefer chicken for breakfast, as lamb is more of a dinner meat"...er, yes, for humans! Honestly...
> 
> I do it in my job too. Someone called me the Destroyer of Dreams last week, after I had to have a very serious conversation with a very high risk woman, who never had been told she wasn't able to do the things in her birth plan as a result of her risk factors. Nobody had broached any of it with her and she was so excited for the pool birth with low lights and soft music and no intervention, when along I came and gave her the reality check and knocked the wind from her sails  I felt sad but it would be worse if she'd been expecting her preferences would happen but in fact they couldn't and she had no idea until the big day.
> 
> Anyway, I digress...


I was so excited for the birthing pool, fake candles, nice music etc etc and had literally written my birthing plan and discussed with my MW the day before baby arrived....at 33wks. Sometimes it's just out of anyone's control but it's how you make it in the end. The sterile labour ward with 10 people in the room, being unable to move around as had a monitor on and yet I just had a quick 12 hr Labour with no pain relief and it was actually perfect! I couldn't have wished for to have gone any better! (Except ideally a few weeks later lol!) so you can reassure your mums sometimes things don't happen how we plan but yet they turn out just fine!


----------



## popcornsmum

So Popcorns booked in with our lovely old vet for a dental and all over check in a few weeks time and I have Gapapentin to give her at home so we can hopefully cause her minimal stress and enable them to handle her to give the GA. Fingers crossed all will be ok for her.


----------



## Charity

Saw this in the Range this morning. Will make the ladies smile, chaps not so much.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Charity said:


> Saw this in the Range this morning. Will make the ladies smile, chaps not so much.
> 
> View attachment 387838


Bonus word:

'WOW' - this is not a compliment. She's amazed that one person could be so stupid.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Mrs Funkin said:


> Are people really surprised that cats/kittens don't take well to the introduction if a new cat/kitten?


Don't get me started...


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Saw this in the Range this morning. Will make the ladies smile, chaps not so much.
> 
> View attachment 387838


I love this, but I could add " does this face look impressed" or " are you really still trying to justify it"


----------



## LJC675

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Don't get me started...


Oh, go on.... I've just bought some popcorn


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

LJC675 said:


> Oh, go on.... I've just bought some popcorn


Nah, this thread isn't the place!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My name is Mrs Funkin and I am addicted to crazily patterned fabric. It's been this way for over 30 years now. If it has a cat (this is a recent new addiction), or a boat, or mad flowers, or a seaside scene, I'm all over it. If it's a tea towel, DOUBLE THE FUN! Or a skirt. That's what I really need, a cat patterned skirt.

Oh and @huckybuck now has me looking at vintage tablecloths. I'm drawn to the mid-century ones that have Kitchenalia on them, like coffee pots! Mad. What would I do with them? They are awesome though.


----------



## SbanR

Aaarrrrggh!!!! My b******g neighbour is doing my head in! I got very little sleep last night as his security light was on most of the time, triggered by the strong winds. He's also started on more house renovations - the drilling, hammering, sawing started last weekend:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh I hate it! You have my sympathies. Our over the road neighbours had workmen for months and they started before 7! I don’t mind 8, that’s a normal time, but 7 was too much for me. 

Can you send Jessie and Ollie round to duff him up?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I have a terrible urge for bananas and custard.


----------



## SbanR

@Mrs Funkin you wouldn't believe what a timid boy Ollie is; Jessie is only marginally braver

This urge for bananas and custard..........
Have you an interesting snippet of news to impart????


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Goodness me, I hope not!


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Goodness me, I hope not!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Catfest, South London, end of June...in case anyone wants to go.


----------



## Jaf

I like custard! Not bananas though.

Isn’t there a law about making noise? We’re not supposed to make noise at siesta (2-5pm) or after midnight. Big fines if caught.


----------



## tinydestroyer

Mrs Funkin said:


> My name is Mrs Funkin and I am addicted to crazily patterned fabric. It's been this way for over 30 years now. If it has a cat (this is a recent new addiction), or a boat, or mad flowers, or a seaside scene, I'm all over it. If it's a tea towel, DOUBLE THE FUN! Or a skirt. That's what I really need, a cat patterned skirt.
> 
> Oh and @huckybuck now has me looking at vintage tablecloths. I'm drawn to the mid-century ones that have Kitchenalia on them, like coffee pots! Mad. What would I do with them? They are awesome though.


I adore novelty prints - especially a good novelty print skirt. 
Here's a fun "cat on a hot tin roof" pattern that I came across the other day. 
https://etsy.me/2QcB0UQ


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> I have a terrible urge for bananas and custard.


Bananas in custard is the best pudding ever, no questions at all. Even better if your mum has chocolate chips in the cupboard and she succumbs to you and your sisters whining to add them to it too.

Not that I speak from experience at all!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I have sinusitis, ready for going back to work tomorrow. Fabulous. The plus side is that I feel so horrid, I might have to finally cave in to the banana custard cravings, custard always makes me feel better.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh no @Mrs Funkin that is miserable, glad you enjoyed your custard and bananas, I think you need more later snuggled up with Oscar

Hope you shake this off soon x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just had it for pudding, watching Harry Potter, is there anything nicer than a pint of custard made with Bird's custard powder? My Nanny always used to make me "Magic Custard" when I was poorly. Thank you @ewelsh - I am hoping not to have to have ABs but I fear that may be the only option.


----------



## ewelsh

Nanny's always know best

Have you tried facial massage for your sinuses @Mrs Funkin it helped me when I had it x


----------



## huckybuck

Aww Mrs F this cold virus is just a horrid one. 

It gets in your ears and head and makes you nauseous. 

I found OTC cold remedies with phenylephrine and guafenesin really helped.


----------



## Charity

Sympathies @Mrs Funkin, I get sinusitis and its grim. Recommend Olbas pastilles, they do wonders though they taste absolutely foul.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks all. I am dosed up to the max, I can’t have anything “fun” tonight (like night nurse) as I’m driving early in the morning, so a squiggly wriggly night for me I suspect. I have an Oscar sitting on the bed at my feet though, so it’s not all bad. Benylin tablets and ibu will get me through the day tomorrow...it’s all good (I’m just a pathetic patient).


----------



## popcornsmum

You know your cat is aggressive when..... your toddler picks up the cat hand puppet at music class cuddles and kisses it then takes the paw and says BOOP whilst booping his arm with it!!   Whilst laughing I actually had to explain to the group that Popcorn hates the world and likes to Boop arms (legs faces whatever she’s not fussy!)


----------



## tinydestroyer

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks all. I am dosed up to the max, I can't have anything "fun" tonight (like night nurse) as I'm driving early in the morning, so a squiggly wriggly night for me I suspect. I have an Oscar sitting on the bed at my feet though, so it's not all bad. Benylin tablets and ibu will get me through the day tomorrow...it's all good (I'm just a pathetic patient).


Sorry you're not feeling well! I've had luck with saline sinus rinses and a Neti pot. I usually don't go in for the more "natural remedies," but seeing as you're already dosed up to the max on effective medicine, that's my only other suggestion. It's basically like when you rinse a sore throat with warm salt water. But it genuinely helps clean out mucus and soothe inflammation. They make special packets for the neti pot so that the solution dissolves completely, and you should make sure to use sterile water in it. Hope you're feeling back to normal soon!


----------



## TriTri

Well "Dopey" here (me, not Tessy) has managed to break my little toe tonight! Although I was in pain, (well still am but trying to ignore it), I had to laugh, because it looked so funny, sticking out at a right angle! I've taped it to the next toe. 'Anyone else done this?

Good news is, Tessy saw a specialist "Super Vet" today. Details are on the health & nutrition thread under my post called Aloe Vera. The cost was £180 for half an hour, though that increased to £298.98, with blood tests and meds, but worth every penny. It looks as though she may well have triaditis, with chronic pancreatitis, poor girl, which can be treated by feeding her raw animal pancreas (fresh then frozen), giving her antibiotics and reducing her fat intake. Good news is that we would then get her off the steroids completely that she has been on for 2 years and she would probably no longer need the regular B12 injections either. Her ckd "supposedly at stage 2-3" is actually stage 1 and may never get worse and there's no sign of any heart murmur. He thinks she was probably turfed out by the last owner because of her illnesses.

Just waiting for blood test results to confirm the illness.


----------



## Summercat

Wow! That was a very useful visit @TriTri


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@TriTri sounds like it was worth every penny, lots of positives to take from the visit.

As for your toe, yes, I've taped my little toe to its neighbour (broke it on a supermarket trolley), that's the only thing that is generally done for little toes. I remember it being horribly painful though, no enclosed shoes for quite a while. Hope it's not too bad.


----------



## SbanR

Owww! That sounds so painful @TriTri  how did it happen? Hope you've put gauze or something soft between the toes to prevent sticking.

Sounds a worthwhile visit and worth the money
Fingers crossed Tessy will eat the raw pancreas


----------



## ewelsh

Ouch @TriTri the thought of that makes me cringe, agreed with @SbanR put gauze inbewteen.

Great outcome with vet visit poor Tessy no wonder she was feeling so rotten. At least now you can both move on knowing your doing right by her and drop those horrible steroids x


----------



## TriTri

ewelsh said:


> Ouch @TriTri the thought of that makes me cringe, agreed with @SbanR put gauze inbewteen.
> 
> Great outcome with vet visit poor Tessy no wonder she was feeling so rotten. At least now you can both move on knowing your doing right by her and drop those horrible steroids x


Can't drop the horrible steroids just yet! Have got to get her condition stabilised better first. I can't really call them horrible as they have helped to be fair.
Edit: thanks for the gauze suggestion. No web feet for me thanks.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I feel very teary and over-whelmed with "stuff" tonight. I think reading all these sad kitty stories on here isn't helping me either. Flibbertigibbets, my eyes are leaky watching Harry Potter!


----------



## TriTri

Mrs Funkin said:


> I feel very teary and over-whelmed with "stuff" tonight. I think reading all these sad kitty stories on here isn't helping me either. Flibbertigibbets, my eyes are leaky watching Harry Potter!


Oh no you're too lovely to let stuff get you down. And don't worry about Harry Potter, he'll be fine.


----------



## Matrod

Ouch @TriTri! I broke mine once, the same day my sister broke hers while she was in Australia  we both just taped them up & let them heal.

I've been feeling grotty all week with this respiratory virus that is sweeping through work but I'm feeling really rough tonight :Arghh


----------



## TriTri

Matrod said:


> Ouch @TriTri! I broke mine once, the same day my sister broke hers while she was in Australia  we both just taped them up & let them heal.
> 
> I've been feeling grotty all week with this respiratory virus that is sweeping through work but I'm feeling really rough tonight :Arghh


Oh thanks. Well I can't "like" that though! Sorry to hear you did it too and your sister. My sister is a copycat too, our cars both broke down in the middle of the same roundabout on the same day once, among many other things. We were both operated on at the same time once too for totally different reasons. What is it about sisters?! Sounds like you may need a day or two off work? Will you get an early night? Get well soon x


----------



## Matrod

TriTri said:


> Oh thanks. Well I can't "like" that though! Sorry to hear you did it too and your sister. My sister is a copycat too, our cars both broke down in the middle of the same roundabout on the same day once, among many other things. We were both operated on at the same time once too for totally different reasons. What is it about sisters?! Sounds like you may need a day or two off work? Will you get an early night? Get well soon x


Weird isn't it! We couldn't believe it when we texted each other. I'm off Friday & I'll probably leave early tomorrow. My bed is calling, I'm so tired :Yawn


----------



## TriTri

Matrod said:


> Weird isn't it! We couldn't believe it when we texted each other. I'm off Friday & I'll probably leave early tomorrow. My bed is calling, I'm so tired :Yawn


Good. Maybe we or I could start up a jokes thread for those that need cheering up?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

TriTri said:


> Oh no you're too lovely to let stuff get you down. And don't worry about Harry Potter, he'll be fine.


Nah, I'm mean and horrible  but thank you (and Harry is surviving so far, hehe).


----------



## Matrod

Mrs Funkin said:


> I feel very teary and over-whelmed with "stuff" tonight. I think reading all these sad kitty stories on here isn't helping me either. Flibbertigibbets, my eyes are leaky watching Harry Potter!


I can't watch the Dobby bit without a little weep :Arghh


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> I feel very teary and over-whelmed with "stuff" tonight. I think reading all these sad kitty stories on here isn't helping me either. Flibbertigibbets, my eyes are leaky watching Harry Potter!


Be kind to yourself Mrs F - this cold makes you so run down. You are at a low ebb physically and mentally. Know that that is what's causing it and you WILL feel better in a few days. Keep warm, eat treats, medicinal wine and lots of Oscar strokes to keep the blood pressure down.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Matrod said:


> I can't watch the Dobby bit without a little weep :Arghh


I've never seen this HP film before and I've just watched that bit. The weeping was then followed by a wailing of, "What will I do when Oscar dies"...and now I can't stop crying!


----------



## huckybuck

Had some really bad news last night and could do with those PF positive vibes, wishes, prayers...

My Aunty P (who is like a Mum to me) has terminal cancer. She was diagnosed 11 years ago with bladder and secondary lung. She had chemo and the lung was zapped. The bladder part has been treated and dampened down. A few years ago she had another secondary appear in a lymph node so had radio therapy. She’s also had BCG (TB) treatment for the bladder too. Just before Christmas she was told that the bladder was suspicious again so has had biopsies and a dye scan.

She was told yesterday that she now has secondary cancer in her back. At the moment they are unsure what treatment she can have as there are only so many times you can do radio/chemo etc. I pray they will have something up their sleeve (she goes back to find out in 2 weeks) as she’s always responded so well to all treatment.

In herself she feels very well. No pain or anything. She is incredibly positive and will never give up. She is Nanny D’s primary carer although they don’t live together and this has hit Nanny badly too. 

I know that she will never recover but she has done so so well up to now. Prognosis for her stage cancer was a max of 2 years and we are 11 down the line. Her oncologist calls her the miracle patient. 

I know I shouldn’t google but I have. And now I am very scared. Her scan 6 months ago didn’t show any of this so hoping it’s only just appeared and can be zapped quickly.

Please please will everyone think positively for her and pray/wish for a successful quick treatment. She has so much life still to live.


----------



## Ringypie

huckybuck said:


> Had some really bad news last night and could do with those PF positive vibes, wishes, prayers...
> 
> My Aunty P (who is like a Mum to me) has terminal cancer. She was diagnosed 11 years ago with bladder and secondary lung. She had chemo and the lung was zapped. The bladder part has been treated and dampened down. A few years ago she had another secondary appear in a lymph node so had radio therapy. She's also had BCG (TB) treatment for the bladder too. Just before Christmas she was told that the bladder was suspicious again so has had biopsies and a dye scan.
> 
> She was told yesterday that she now has secondary cancer in her back. At the moment they are unsure what treatment she can have as there are only so many times you can do radio/chemo etc. I pray they will have something up their sleeve (she goes back to find out in 2 weeks) as she's always responded so well to all treatment.
> 
> In herself she feels very well. No pain or anything. She is incredibly positive and will never give up. She is Nanny D's primary carer although they don't live together and this has hit Nanny badly too.
> 
> I know that she will never recover but she has done so so well up to now. Prognosis for her stage cancer was a max of 2 years and we are 11 down the line. Her oncologist calls her the miracle patient.
> 
> I know I shouldn't google but I have. And now I am very scared. Her scan 6 months ago didn't show any of this so hoping it's only just appeared and can be zapped quickly.
> 
> Please please will everyone think positively foe her and pray/wish for a successful quick treatment. She has so much life still to live.


 Holding you all in my thoughts tonight. Love from us all xxx


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've never seen this HP film before and I've just watched that bit. The weeping was then followed by a wailing of, "What will I do when Oscar dies"...and now I can't stop crying!


Oh Mrs F you simply have to not think about it or it will eat you up. Give him a big cuddle and kiss. Don't grieve whilst he lives - he deserves a happy Mum who makes each day special. Cats have no concept of time/lifespan and just look forward to tomorrow. Try to do the same for Oscar.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @huckybuck I'm so sorry to read that  many positive thoughts winging to Aunty P - as well as the rest of you too. Please try not to google it too much (I know, it's nigh on impossible not to) and try to be positive if you can. As each year goes by, there are new treatments and new drug trials and you never know what they may suggest for Aunty P, lots of love xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

huckybuck said:


> Oh Mrs F you simply have to not think about it or it will eat you up. Give him a big cuddle and kiss. Don't grieve whilst he lives - he deserves a happy Mum who makes each day special. Cats have no concept of time/lifespan and just look forward to tomorrow. Try to do the same for Oscar.


I know - I'm just not "me" at the moment and decidedly more fragile than usual. It's quite annoying, I've got continuously leaky eyes. Thank you (and I'm tucked up with the furry boy at my feet again, so that's nice) xx


----------



## Jaf

Wishing aunty P all the best. I can't imagine what you're all going through @huckybuck . Aunty P is a fighter and just needs your love, which is obvious that you have for her. Xx


----------



## ebonycat

@huckybuck I've just said a prayer for Aunty P & I will keep her & your family in my daily prayers.
Sending huge hugs & healing vibes to Aunty P & your family xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Vibes of strength to Aunty P and all your family, @huckybuck!


----------



## Tawny75

It has started snowing here.


----------



## Charity

So sorry to read about your family troubles @huckybuck . Your Aunt sounds like a very strong lady, chip off the old block I think. Sending lots of good vibes and she'll be in my prayers.

@Mrs Funkin, hope you feel better soon. Just keep loving that gorgeous Oscar, don't look ahead, and maybe watch some funny films to cheer you up.


----------



## Summercat

Sending our best healing wishes to your Aunty P @huckybuck


----------



## Tawny75

huckybuck said:


> Had some really bad news last night and could do with those PF positive vibes, wishes, prayers...
> 
> My Aunty P (who is like a Mum to me) has terminal cancer. She was diagnosed 11 years ago with bladder and secondary lung. She had chemo and the lung was zapped. The bladder part has been treated and dampened down. A few years ago she had another secondary appear in a lymph node so had radio therapy. She's also had BCG (TB) treatment for the bladder too. Just before Christmas she was told that the bladder was suspicious again so has had biopsies and a dye scan.
> 
> She was told yesterday that she now has secondary cancer in her back. At the moment they are unsure what treatment she can have as there are only so many times you can do radio/chemo etc. I pray they will have something up their sleeve (she goes back to find out in 2 weeks) as she's always responded so well to all treatment.
> 
> In herself she feels very well. No pain or anything. She is incredibly positive and will never give up. She is Nanny D's primary carer although they don't live together and this has hit Nanny badly too.
> 
> I know that she will never recover but she has done so so well up to now. Prognosis for her stage cancer was a max of 2 years and we are 11 down the line. Her oncologist calls her the miracle patient.
> 
> I know I shouldn't google but I have. And now I am very scared. Her scan 6 months ago didn't show any of this so hoping it's only just appeared and can be zapped quickly.
> 
> Please please will everyone think positively for her and pray/wish for a successful quick treatment. She has so much life still to live.


So sorry to hear this @huckybuck , sending all my positive thoughts to your Auntie x


----------



## SbanR

Sending best wishes to Aunty P @huckybuck


----------



## Soozi

Having met AP I can honestly say she is a very strong lady! We did have a chat about her condition but she’s very positive! I can only say none of us know what’s ahead so we should all make the most of any time we have like AP does. She’s awesome. xxx


----------



## Tawny75

Can I ask for positive thoughts for my Dad too please. He has CLL and has managed very well since diagnosis 10 years ago, however now he has a chest infection and is in bed. Any infection for him is really hard to fight off so any positive thoughts would be very gratefully received.


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Had some really bad news last night and could do with those PF positive vibes, wishes, prayers...
> 
> My Aunty P (who is like a Mum to me) has terminal cancer. She was diagnosed 11 years ago with bladder and secondary lung. She had chemo and the lung was zapped. The bladder part has been treated and dampened down. A few years ago she had another secondary appear in a lymph node so had radio therapy. She's also had BCG (TB) treatment for the bladder too. Just before Christmas she was told that the bladder was suspicious again so has had biopsies and a dye scan.
> 
> She was told yesterday that she now has secondary cancer in her back. At the moment they are unsure what treatment she can have as there are only so many times you can do radio/chemo etc. I pray they will have something up their sleeve (she goes back to find out in 2 weeks) as she's always responded so well to all treatment.
> 
> In herself she feels very well. No pain or anything. She is incredibly positive and will never give up. She is Nanny D's primary carer although they don't live together and this has hit Nanny badly too.
> 
> I know that she will never recover but she has done so so well up to now. Prognosis for her stage cancer was a max of 2 years and we are 11 down the line. Her oncologist calls her the miracle patient.
> 
> I know I shouldn't google but I have. And now I am very scared. Her scan 6 months ago didn't show any of this so hoping it's only just appeared and can be zapped quickly.
> 
> Please please will everyone think positively for her and pray/wish for a successful quick treatment. She has so much life still to live.


Oh I am sorry to read this HB, what a fighter your Aunt is, 11 yrs is incredible, so why not another 11 yrs hey! There are new treatments all the time, I'm sure they will find something for their star patient.
As for you it must be very heart wrenching and frustrating not to be able to be proactive, so you must stay strong for her and your Nanny D, forget google! It's only words.

Obviously in my prayers and with your permission I will include your Aunt with our prayer list this Sunday xxx


----------



## ewelsh

Tawny75 said:


> Can I ask for positive thoughts for my Dad too please. He has CLL and has managed very well since diagnosis 10 years ago, however now he has a chest infection and is in bed. Any infection for him is really hard to fight off so any positive thoughts would be very gratefully received.


Sending all my positive vibes and prayers for your dad too x


----------



## Summercat

Adding your dad to our thoughts @Tawny75


----------



## Charity

Me too @Tawny75, hope your Dad will be feeling better soon


----------



## Matrod

Sending huge amounts of positive vibes to you both @huckybuck & @Tawny75 x


----------



## Tawny75

Thank you all, Doctor has been and he is sending him to hospital by ambulance. It looks like he may have a lung infection and they want to staibilise his oxygen and blood sugar.


----------



## TriTri

huckybuck said:


> Had some really bad news last night and could do with those PF positive vibes, wishes, prayers...
> 
> My Aunty P (who is like a Mum to me) has terminal cancer. She was diagnosed 11 years ago with bladder and secondary lung. She had chemo and the lung was zapped. The bladder part has been treated and dampened down. A few years ago she had another secondary appear in a lymph node so had radio therapy. She's also had BCG (TB) treatment for the bladder too. Just before Christmas she was told that the bladder was suspicious again so has had biopsies and a dye scan.
> 
> She was told yesterday that she now has secondary cancer in her back. At the moment they are unsure what treatment she can have as there are only so many times you can do radio/chemo etc. I pray they will have something up their sleeve (she goes back to find out in 2 weeks) as she's always responded so well to all treatment.
> 
> In herself she feels very well. No pain or anything. She is incredibly positive and will never give up. She is Nanny D's primary carer although they don't live together and this has hit Nanny badly too.
> 
> I know that she will never recover but she has done so so well up to now. Prognosis for her stage cancer was a max of 2 years and we are 11 down the line. Her oncologist calls her the miracle patient.
> 
> I know I shouldn't google but I have. And now I am very scared. Her scan 6 months ago didn't show any of this so hoping it's only just appeared and can be zapped quickly.
> 
> Please please will everyone think positively for her and pray/wish for a successful quick treatment. She has so much life still to live.


I'm wishing your dear Aunty P a quick and successful treatment x


----------



## TriTri

Tawny75 said:


> Can I ask for positive thoughts for my Dad too please. He has CLL and has managed very well since diagnosis 10 years ago, however now he has a chest infection and is in bed. Any infection for him is really hard to fight off so any positive thoughts would be very gratefully received.


Positive thoughts for your dear dad and I hope he soons feels much better xx


----------



## TriTri

Matrod said:


> Sending huge amounts of positive vibes to you both @huckybuck & @Tawny75 x


How are you today? Any better?


----------



## Matrod

TriTri said:


> How are you today? Any better?


Worse :Arghh I finished at lunch time & am off tomorrow so hopefully be better by Monday. Thanks for asking


----------



## Charity

Lots of people feeling poorly at the moment. Hope you feel better soon @Matrod xx


----------



## ewelsh

@Matrod










Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Charity thank you, I will (do you think if I explain to him how I feel, he'll let me give him a cuddle, hehe)


----------



## huckybuck

Tawny75 said:


> Can I ask for positive thoughts for my Dad too please. He has CLL and has managed very well since diagnosis 10 years ago, however now he has a chest infection and is in bed. Any infection for him is really hard to fight off so any positive thoughts would be very gratefully received.


Sorry to hear about your Dad and I hope the ABs sort him out quickly. He is in my thoughts too xx



ewelsh said:


> Oh I am sorry to read this HB, what a fighter your Aunt is, 11 yrs is incredible, so why not another 11 yrs hey! There are new treatments all the time, I'm sure they will find something for their star patient.
> As for you it must be very heart wrenching and frustrating not to be able to be proactive, so you must stay strong for her and your Nanny D, forget google! It's only words.
> 
> Obviously in my prayers and with your permission I will include your Aunt with our prayer list this Sunday xxx


Absolutely yes please xxx


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> Can I ask for positive thoughts for my Dad too please. He has CLL and has managed very well since diagnosis 10 years ago, however now he has a chest infection and is in bed. Any infection for him is really hard to fight off so any positive thoughts would be very gratefully received.


Sending lots of get well wishes to your dad Tawny


----------



## Paddypaws




----------



## SbanR

Paddypaws said:


> View attachment 388817


Brilliant!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well for all those people feeling poorly with the rotten cold, bugs and infections going round, if I could have sent you the soup I was given for my lunch I would have:









But... it was really yummy and I ate it all...

Hannah


----------



## ChaosCat

Willow_Warren said:


> Well for all those people feeling poorly with the rotten cold, bugs and infections going round, if I could have sent you the soup I was given for my lunch I would have:
> View attachment 388835
> 
> 
> But... it was really yummy and I ate it all...
> 
> Hannah


That looks :Wideyed :Hungry!


----------



## ChaosCat

Paddypaws said:


> View attachment 388817


My cats never wake me, I wake them by getting up.
Might be because I always get up before 5 am...


----------



## Willow_Warren

ChaosCat said:


> That looks :Wideyed :Hungry!


The soup was made by one of our new product developers with some left over ingredients that would have otherwise most likely been thrown away. There was lots the whole office


----------



## Tawny75

Thank you all for your positive thoughts for Dad. He has been diagnosed with severe double pneumonia. They are filling him with anti biotics and he is on heated oxygen at the moment. We are taking it each day at a time x


----------



## ebonycat

I have your dad @Tawny75 & your Aunty P @huckybuck in my daily prayers.
Sending heaps of healing vibes their way xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear @Tawny75 - still thinking and sending positive thoughts to you and your dad, plus Aunty P and @huckybuck - so hard to watch people being poorly  xx


----------



## Dumpling

So sorry to hear about your dad @Tawny75 and Aunty P @huckybuck , thinking of you both and sending positive vibes xxx


----------



## Matrod

Topping up with extra strong positive vibes for your dad @Tawny75 & for Aunty P @huckybuck xx


----------



## Charity

I've joined the lurgy club today. Been sneezing non stop almost and all bunged up now. :Meh


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> I've joined the lurgy club today. Been sneezing non stop almost and all bunged up now. :Meh


Oh no! Get well soon Charity xx


----------



## Matrod

Charity said:


> I've joined the lurgy club today. Been sneezing non stop almost and all bunged up now. :Meh


Oh no  I hope you feel much better soon x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear poor @Charity  Make sure you get some nursing from Toppy and Bunty xx


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh dear poor @Charity  Make sure you get some nursing from Toppy and Bunty xx


They won't care, they never do


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Boooo. I hope it doesn't stay too long with you Charity. GWS xx


----------



## Matrod

Charity said:


> They won't care, they never do


Rodney & Matilda were the same when I was ill, they would just get annoyed with me. I was thinking today that Tilda would have been glaring at me with all the coughing I'm doing!


----------



## huckybuck

Oh no @Charity take it easy and be prepared. It's the nastiest cold in years and easily turns into chest infection/pneumonia so rest up and dose up will. Any sign of it not shifting after a week straight to the docs.


----------



## huckybuck

Had more sad news today. Don’t know what’s happening at the moment.

Mr HB’s friend and employee of 40 years colllapsed just before Christmas aged 57. He was diagnosed with terminal cancer and it was so bad they have no idea what the primary was.

There was nothing they could do other than buy as much time as possible (he’s since had 3 heart ops to drain fluid, ABs for infection and meds for pain relief). 

He died in hospital this morning 5 weeks after diagnosis leaving behind his wife and 2 teenage children.

We’re absolutely devastated.


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Oh no @Charity take it easy and be prepared. It's the nastiest cold in years and easily turns into chest infection/pneumonia so rest up and dose up will. Any sign of it not shifting after a week straight to the docs.


Cheers HB, I feel so much better . Doesn't help I've had a really bad back for a week so, all in all, its a lovely January so far.

Edit: So sorry about your friend HB xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

huckybuck said:


> Had more sad news today. Don't know what's happening at the moment.
> 
> Mr HB's friend and employee of 40 years colllapsed just before Christmas aged 57. He was diagnosed with terminal cancer and it was so bad they have no idea what the primary was.
> 
> There was nothing they could do other than buy as much time as possible (he's since had 3 heart ops to drain fluid, ABs for infection and meds for pain relief).
> 
> He died in hospital this morning 5 weeks after diagnosis leaving behind his wife and 2 teenage children.
> 
> We're absolutely devastated.


I'm so sorry @huckybuck - we've just been through similar with a midwife colleague. She was admitted on 20 December and died on New Years Day, leaving three children. Secondary rumour had "window-paned" her femur, primary unknown. We have permission to attend her funeral on Friday, even though most of us are working.

It's awful news for you to have, on top of everything else. I'm sad for you and Mr HB and of course his family too. My friend who is a small business jeweller (I only say that as it's her picture below and it might seem odd otherwise) lost a friend this week who was very young and she put this online earlier. I liked it a lot.


----------



## Tawny75

huckybuck said:


> Had more sad news today. Don't know what's happening at the moment.
> 
> Mr HB's friend and employee of 40 years colllapsed just before Christmas aged 57. He was diagnosed with terminal cancer and it was so bad they have no idea what the primary was.
> 
> There was nothing they could do other than buy as much time as possible (he's since had 3 heart ops to drain fluid, ABs for infection and meds for pain relief).
> 
> He died in hospital this morning 5 weeks after diagnosis leaving behind his wife and 2 teenage children.
> 
> We're absolutely devastated.


I am so sorry for the loss of your friend HB xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@huckybuck I hope you've managed to get some rest, so sad  Hope Mr HB is doing okay too.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Brrr... I didn't realise it was going to be so cold outside this morning! Although it might exaggerate as the water outside wasn't as frozen as i thought it might be. 








(P.s. the clock is an hour fast can't work out how to change it, or rather tell it what country it's actually in)

Now... where are my gloves...

Hannah


----------



## ChaosCat

Willow_Warren said:


> Brrr... I didn't realise it was going to be so cold outside this morning! Although it might exaggerate as the water outside wasn't as frozen as i thought it might be.
> View attachment 389123
> 
> (P.s. the clock is an hour fast can't work out how to change it, or rather tell it what country it's actually in)
> 
> Now... where are my gloves...
> 
> Hannah


-7 degrees here, was really cold for cycling to the bakery but fresh bread rolls are a must here on Sundays.


----------



## Willow_Warren

@Tawny75 my thoughts and hopes are with you and your father

@huckybuck positive vibes for your Aunty P,

@Charity take care, don't want it turning into anything more nasty.

Hannah


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I so wish we had a bakery in the village, I'm envious @ChaosCat, enjoy your breakfast


----------



## Mrs Funkin

For all those who need it today, either through illness, or grief or just because...


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> I so wish we had a bakery in the village, I'm envious @ChaosCat, enjoy your breakfast


Thanks! A seaside village has some other advantages to a big industrial town, though.


----------



## Vanessa131

I'm very sorry about the awful news @huckybuck


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ChaosCat said:


> Thanks! A seaside village has some other advantages to a big industrial town, though.


There's a plus and a minus to many things in life - I may have to venture out for bread though!


----------



## Matrod

huckybuck said:


> Had more sad news today. Don't know what's happening at the moment.
> 
> Mr HB's friend and employee of 40 years colllapsed just before Christmas aged 57. He was diagnosed with terminal cancer and it was so bad they have no idea what the primary was.
> 
> There was nothing they could do other than buy as much time as possible (he's since had 3 heart ops to drain fluid, ABs for infection and meds for pain relief).
> 
> He died in hospital this morning 5 weeks after diagnosis leaving behind his wife and 2 teenage children.
> 
> We're absolutely devastated.


I'm so sorry to hear this HB  xx


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> Brrr... I didn't realise it was going to be so cold outside this morning! Although it might exaggerate as the water outside wasn't as frozen as i thought it might be.
> View attachment 389123
> 
> (P.s. the clock is an hour fast can't work out how to change it, or rather tell it what country it's actually in)
> 
> Now... where are my gloves...
> 
> Hannah





Willow_Warren said:


> Brrr... I didn't realise it was going to be so cold outside this morning! Although it might exaggerate as the water outside wasn't as frozen as i thought it might be.
> View attachment 389123
> 
> (P.s. the clock is an hour fast can't work out how to change it, or rather tell it what country it's actually in)
> 
> Now... where are my gloves...
> 
> Hannah


Be glad you're not by the Great Lakes. Some of our American friends have reported temperatures of -30!!!!!:Woot


----------



## Willow_Warren

I have to confess it looks beautifully sunny outside, it’s a perfect day for a walk (and it’s not muddy as it’s frozen), but I probably won’t as I don’t like to on my own. 

Put the heating on so the inside temp has gone up now!


----------



## Summercat

@huckybuck 
Sorry to hear of Mr. HB's friend and colleague. It must have been a shock.


----------



## ebonycat

Sorry to hear about your awful news @huckybuck I will say a prayer for him & his family, keeping them in my thoughts & prayers

@Charity I hope you feel better soon, keep warm xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Our friends who breed Bronze Egyptian Mau now have an Imperial Grand Champion as their stud, after a weekend showing  Great work Leo de Denderah! He is a mighty handsome boy (but I still think Oscar is more handsome, even if he's only a moggie).


----------



## Tawny75

Thank you all for the positive thoughts for Dad, today he is out of bed for the first time since Wednesday, there will be other things to face but for now that is the best news I could possibly have hoped for.


----------



## Charity

That's good to hear @Tawny75, hope he continues to improve so he can go home xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Glad to read that @Tawny75 - hope the improvements continue and hope you are looking after yourself too. Lots of love xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Watching Call the Midwife is NEVER conducive to stopping feeling tearful, is it? Honestly, my eyes are pouring like taps that I cannot turn off.


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> Watching Call the Midwife is NEVER conducive to stopping feeling tearful, is it? Honestly, my eyes are pouring like taps that I cannot turn off.


Are you watching Sunday nights? I was in bits!


----------



## Charity

Me too, I love that programme.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yep, Sunday's episode. The sad thing is, so many things are still the same out in the community, in many ways we've come so far and in others we are no further forward at all. I'm not saying everything should change but heck.


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Had more sad news today. Don't know what's happening at the moment.
> 
> Mr HB's friend and employee of 40 years colllapsed just before Christmas aged 57. He was diagnosed with terminal cancer and it was so bad they have no idea what the primary was.
> 
> There was nothing they could do other than buy as much time as possible (he's since had 3 heart ops to drain fluid, ABs for infection and meds for pain relief).
> 
> He died in hospital this morning 5 weeks after diagnosis leaving behind his wife and 2 teenage children.
> 
> We're absolutely devastated.


How terrible sad for your friend @huckybuck too young, Poor poor family, I hope they have supportive family. X


----------



## ewelsh

Tawny75 said:


> Thank you all for the positive thoughts for Dad, today he is out of bed for the first time since Wednesday, there will be other things to face but for now that is the best news I could possibly have hoped for.


Isn't that wonderful news, here to fighting the rest x in my prayers x


----------



## ewelsh

I love call the midwife, I just wish they would slow up or they will be in the 70’s and then no more programmes


----------



## Willow_Warren

I like Call the Midwife - just not to keen on the birthing scenes...


----------



## slartibartfast

Arthur was having a lot of fun today. He was impersonating a pirate, swinging on curtains, preparing for abordage. Straight into the food bowls, still on the table. So he and the bowls landed on the floor, at least nothing was broken, just food everywhere. Floor, walls, the ceiling...
When I was busy cleaning the mess, my baby went for the kitchen roll. Nothing but scraps of paper remained.


----------



## SbanR

slartibartfast said:


> Arthur was having a lot of fun today. He was impersonating a pirate, swinging on curtains, preparing for abordage. Straight into the food bowls, still on the table. So he and the bowls landed on the floor, at least nothing was broken, just food everywhere. Floor, walls, the ceiling...
> When I was busy cleaning the mess, my baby went for the kitchen roll. Nothing but scraps of paper remained.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Double Eeeeeek! Oh Arthur, you are intrepid!


----------



## Ringypie

My heart almost stopped today. I went upstairs to get changed into my smelly horse stuff as it was time to put Ringo to bed. The radiator in our bedroom for some reason is really close to the floor, and there were the siameses looking like 2 sleepy china ornaments in Sphinx pose. And behind them, completely flat, wedged tight against the radiator was Flint. One eye open and staring blankly. He didn’t move at all even when Cosmo squeaked a welcome to me, not even that staring eye. In a panic I shot across the room and put my hand on him for him to let out a long burbling purrrrrrr and blink owlishly at me! He must have been completely sound asleep drugged by the warmth - there must be pipes just under the floor there too as it’s always warm under foot. What an awful feeling that was!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Lorks @Ringypie - I'm sure it was. Thank goodness your boy was just zonked out by warmth! I think they plan and play tricks...that's what I think.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

On the midwife topic, if you've got a spare few minutes, have a read of this. It's partly why I'm having a role change for a bit. It's quite serious, so if you're not feeling serious, don't read 

https://www.whatthebleep.co.uk/blog...JL174-xM38lsvBpjVEuf9F_CEkdGEuh4n6WHTwC1Xo-Ek


----------



## Matrod

Ringypie said:


> My heart almost stopped today. I went upstairs to get changed into my smelly horse stuff as it was time to put Ringo to bed. The radiator in our bedroom for some reason is really close to the floor, and there were the siameses looking like 2 sleepy china ornaments in Sphinx pose. And behind them, completely flat, wedged tight against the radiator was Flint. One eye open and staring blankly. He didn't move at all even when Cosmo squeaked a welcome to me, not even that staring eye. In a panic I shot across the room and put my hand on him for him to let out a long burbling purrrrrrr and blink owlishly at me! He must have been completely sound asleep drugged by the warmth - there must be pipes just under the floor there too as it's always warm under foot. What an awful feeling that was!


Oh that's just the most hideous feeling. I can well imagine your relief when he started purring.


----------



## Ringypie

Matrod said:


> Oh that's just the most hideous feeling. I can well imagine your relief when he started purring.


It was awful - he looked completely lifeless! Think he was completely melted with the heat. Now snuggled on my lap burbling happily!


----------



## ebonycat

Morning everyone,
Just wondering how @Clairabella is, as not seen her post for a few days now.
I hope alls well with you, Amy, Tom tat, Edward & Freddy owl face

Hope you all have a nice day xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

How odd this morning. Human daddy had a call from the people who monitor an elderly neighbour’s personal alarm thingy at 6:40, Oscar was awake but he has stayed on the bed with me, didn’t even follow him down the stairs. It’s like he knew he didn’t have time to do his brekkie etc. as he needed to just dive out the door to see what’s going on. Funny, eh? So he’s either very clever, or he still feels a bit icky after yesterday’s vom (not that you’d think so from how well he ate his tea and supper).


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> How odd this morning. Human daddy had a call from the people who monitor an elderly neighbour's personal alarm thingy at 6:40, Oscar was awake but he has stayed on the bed with me, didn't even follow him down the stairs. It's like he knew he didn't have time to do his brekkie etc. as he needed to just dive out the door to see what's going on. Funny, eh? So he's either very clever, or he still feels a bit icky after yesterday's vom (not that you'd think so from how well he ate his tea and supper).


He's an older, very clever boy Mrs F

Is the elderly neighbour ok?


----------



## huckybuck

There's a few people not seen around for a bit - we miss @Clairabella

And where's @Whompingwillow as well?


----------



## Clairabella

I must’ve heard your call ladiesssssss  

Thanks for asking after us ❤❤ The tank engines are doing well :Kiss keeping me on my toes and getting me through the days :Cat Human Amy has been having a bit of rough time at school :Arghh but trying to get on top of it. I’m okay but struggling anxiety wise and my mood has dipped massively, but I’m ok xxx 

I’ve been flitting on and off here from time up time but not much coz I haven’t been able to find the motivation or concentration to post replies or even read much  I seem to flit on here then click straight back off xx 

I can’t keep away altogether though so that’s a positive  i’ll Soon be bk in action and posting again in full swing no doubt and whining to you all lol xxx

Thanks for checking up on us ladies ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤ We really are grateful and appreciate you all thinking of us xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Clairabella said:


> I must've heard your call ladiesssssss
> 
> Thanks for asking after us ❤❤ The tank engines are doing well :Kiss keeping me on my toes and getting me through the days :Cat Human Amy has been having a bit of rough time at school :Arghh but trying to get on top of it. I'm okay but struggling anxiety wise and my mood has dipped massively, but I'm ok xxx
> 
> I've been flitting on and off here from time up time but not much coz I haven't been able to find the motivation or concentration to post replies or even read much  I seem to flit on here then click straight back off xx
> 
> I can't keep away altogether though so that's a positive  i'll Soon be bk in action and posting again in full swing no doubt and whining to you all lol xxx
> 
> Thanks for checking up on us ladies ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤ We really are grateful and appreciate you all thinking of us xxx


Hiya hunni
Sorry to hear Amy is having a tough time at school, I hope whatever is going on can be sorted out & she will be ok. 
Anxiety is horrid, I suffer from it from time to time, to the point that I will get panic attacks. 
I'm glad the three puss cats are keeping you stable & helping you get through the days.
I've missed seeing your pictures.
I'm sending you & Amy a truck load of positive & healing vibes & also hugs xx


----------



## Clairabella

ebonycat said:


> Hiya hunni
> Sorry to hear Amy is having a tough time at school, I hope whatever is going on can be sorted out & she will be ok.
> Anxiety is horrid, I suffer from it from time to time, to the point that I will get panic attacks.
> I'm glad the three puss cats are keeping you stable & helping you get through the days.
> I've missed seeing your pictures.
> I'm sending you & Amy a truck load of positive & healing vibes & also hugs xx


Thank you so much ❤

Sorry to hear you suffer from anxiety too. It's crippling isn't it :,-( it has turned my life upside down. That with depression is a living nightmare!! But I'm persevering and trying to work thru it and pick myself back up xxx i'll be ok ❤ There's always someone worse off they say isn't it :-( xxxxx

It's bullying with Amy and really starting to make her miserable at school. It's so hard to deal with - girls can be so catty can't they?! Words can be hurtful enough but taking pics of Amy and mocking her is really getting to me. But I'm now I'm contact with the school over it. Waiting for a call back for an update as we speak xx


----------



## Summercat

Glad you popped in @Clairabella , hope things pick up for you and Amy.
Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Glad you popped in @Clairabella , hope things pick up for you and Amy.
> Xx


Thank you SC xxxx hope you and your boys are ok xx


----------



## Summercat

Thanks @Clairabella 
Boys all good, Jack is growing :Cat but still good friends with Biggles. 
They have fun tearing about. 
I posted a new pic of him in his thread today. 
Pretty handsome boy I think


----------



## Clairabella

Summercat said:


> Thanks @Clairabella
> Boys all good, Jack is growing :Cat but still good friends with Biggles.
> They have fun tearing about.
> I posted a new pic of him in his thread today.
> Pretty handsome boy I think


Gonna go look love xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Clairabella said:


> Thank you so much ❤
> 
> Sorry to hear you suffer from anxiety too. It's crippling isn't it :,-( it has turned my life upside down. That with depression is a living nightmare!! But I'm persevering and trying to work thru it and pick myself back up xxx i'll be ok ❤ There's always someone worse off they say isn't it :-( xxxxx
> 
> It's bullying with Amy and really starting to make her miserable at school. It's so hard to deal with - girls can be so catty can't they?! Words can be hurtful enough but taking pics of Amy and mocking her is really getting to me. But I'm now I'm contact with the school over it. Waiting for a call back for an update as we speak xx


Oh no, poor Amy. I do hope the bullying stops. Kids can be so nasty 
Sending hugs to you both xx


----------



## ChaosCat

huckybuck said:


> There's a few people not seen around for a bit - we miss @Clairabella
> 
> And where's @Whompingwillow as well?


@Whompingwillow hasn't been on here for a while as she needs a time off. She, Mojo and Saffi are fine.


----------



## SbanR

Clairabella said:


> I must've heard your call ladiesssssss
> 
> Thanks for asking after us ❤❤ The tank engines are doing well :Kiss keeping me on my toes and getting me through the days :Cat Human Amy has been having a bit of rough time at school :Arghh but trying to get on top of it. I'm okay but struggling anxiety wise and my mood has dipped massively, but I'm ok xxx
> 
> I've been flitting on and off here from time up time but not much coz I haven't been able to find the motivation or concentration to post replies or even read much  I seem to flit on here then click straight back off xx
> 
> I can't keep away altogether though so that's a positive  i'll Soon be bk in action and posting again in full swing no doubt and whining to you all lol xxx
> 
> Thanks for checking up on us ladies ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤ We really are grateful and appreciate you all thinking of us xxx


Hope thinks get better for you and Amy CB. This winter weather isn't helping is it, but the boys will see you right


----------



## Clairabella

SbanR said:


> Hope thinks get better for you and Amy CB. This winter weather isn't helping is it, but the boys will see you right


Thank you xxx


----------



## Clairabella

ebonycat said:


> Oh no, poor Amy. I do hope the bullying stops. Kids can be so nasty
> Sending hugs to you both xx


Thank you xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SbanR said:


> He's an older, very clever boy Mrs F
> 
> Is the elderly neighbour ok?


You'd not think he was very clever now meowing at the back door...you'd think he'd realise by now that he isn't allowed out once it's dark - but oh no  Meow meow meow meow meeeeeeooooowwwwwww!

Elderly neighbour all fine, thank you. Husband had to hoist him off the floor (he had to buy a hoist as he is quite a heavy chap and husband couldn't lift him off the floor a year or so ago) and check he was okay. It prevents them having to call an ambulance to get him up, so saves the NHS a lot of money in a year and means he's off the floor and warm again. There are four of them on the contact list - husband (40s), one chap in his 50s and the other two are a fair bit older, so husband is always first port of call. We live on a funny 1930s estate, full of older folk, there's only two couples younger than we are, so try to help our neighbours when we can as we know we can be of use to them. Husband is strong and good with computers, I'm just me and can be quite useful and practical


----------



## Mrs Funkin

*waves hello to @Clairabella* xx


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> You'd not think he was very clever now meowing at the back door...you'd think he'd realise by now that he isn't allowed out once it's dark - but oh no  Meow meow meow meow meeeeeeooooowwwwwww!
> 
> Elderly neighbour all fine, thank you. Husband had to hoist him off the floor (he had to buy a hoist as he is quite a heavy chap and husband couldn't lift him off the floor a year or so ago) and check he was okay. It prevents them having to call an ambulance to get him up, so saves the NHS a lot of money in a year and means he's off the floor and warm again. There are four of them on the contact list - husband (40s), one chap in his 50s and the other two are a fair bit older, so husband is always first port of call. We live on a funny 1930s estate, full of older folk, there's only two couples younger than we are, so try to help our neighbours when we can as we know we can be of use to them. Husband is strong and good with computers, I'm just me and can be quite useful and practical


Practical is good Mrs F. Tell hubby to Be Careful, he can still do himself an injury, even with a hoist!!!

Oscar is a very determined old boy. He Will train his somewhat dim mummy to let him out on command. Not going to give up easily:Hilarious


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> *waves hello to @Clairabella* xx


Hellloooo Mrs F and uncle Oscar ❤❤ Xxx

Hope all is well with you lovely lady xxx


----------



## SbanR

The council planted loads of bulbs several years ago. The snowdrops are through but something's digging them up, possibly squirrels?
I found a small clump of 4 with bulbs intact n took them home n planted near the cyclamen. Hope the roots haven't dried out too much and they " take"









Yikes! This photo took forever to upload. Longer even than the previous one ( whiskers thread). Wont post anymore photos tonight


----------



## huckybuck

Lovely to see you @Clairabella but sad to hear what's going on with Amy.

Try to pop in here if you can - it helps to offload and know we are all supporting each other.

Let us know how things progress.


----------



## huckybuck

Had some really good news today.

Aunty P was waiting for an app in 3 weeks time to find out what (if any) plans there were for the cancer in her back.

She had a call today to say they had decided what to do and they wanted to bring the app forward to next Tues. So she will find out then.

This is such good news as a) it’s less wait time and worry 
And b) it sounds like they are prepared to do some form of treatment.

I was very worried they weren’t going to be able to try anything due to previous treatments and/or cost. That would have been devastating for Aunty. 

So this is def a great birthday present. 

Please continue to keep her in your thoughts and prayers and thank you.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SbanR said:


> Practical is good Mrs F. Tell hubby to Be Careful, he can still do himself an injury, even with a hoist!!!
> 
> Oscar is a very determined old boy. He Will train his somewhat dim mummy to let him out on command. Not going to give up easily:Hilarious


Hahahaaa! Dim! Hahahahaaa! Best word EVER to describe me 

He's still not going out in the dark though!


----------



## Charity

That must be such a relief @huckybuck As you say the waiting is the worst part.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Brilliant news they've brought the appt forward for Aunty P and even better that it sounds like there is a treatment plan. Great present indeed - still well and truly in my thoughts xx


----------



## SbanR

Truly good news indeed HB. It sounds really positive. Keeping Aunty P in my thoughts


----------



## Clairabella

huckybuck said:


> Had some really good news today.
> 
> Aunty P was waiting for an app in 3 weeks time to find out what (if any) plans there were for the cancer in her back.
> 
> She had a call today to say they had decided what to do and they wanted to bring the app forward to next Tues. So she will find out then.
> 
> This is such good news as a) it's less wait time and worry
> And b) it sounds like they are prepared to do some form of treatment.
> 
> I was very worried they weren't going to be able to try anything due to previous treatments and/or cost. That would have been devastating for Aunty.
> 
> So this is def a great birthday present.
> 
> Please continue to keep her in your thoughts and prayers and thank you.


Amazing news ❤ So pleased for you, Aunty P and your family, HB ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Willow_Warren

I took the afternoon off work and one of my jobs for the afternoon is an eye appointment I walked straight passed spec savers!


----------



## Charity

Willow_Warren said:


> I took the afternoon off work and one of my jobs for the afternoon is an eye appointment I walked straight passed spec savers!


:Hilarious:Hilarious You must have been on your way to Vision Express then?


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Had some really good news today.
> 
> Aunty P was waiting for an app in 3 weeks time to find out what (if any) plans there were for the cancer in her back.
> 
> She had a call today to say they had decided what to do and they wanted to bring the app forward to next Tues. So she will find out then.
> 
> This is such good news as a) it's less wait time and worry
> And b) it sounds like they are prepared to do some form of treatment.
> 
> I was very worried they weren't going to be able to try anything due to previous treatments and/or cost. That would have been devastating for Aunty.
> 
> So this is def a great birthday present.
> 
> Please continue to keep her in your thoughts and prayers and thank you.


Wonderful progress, here's to the next step. Naturally in my my thoughts and prayers xx


----------



## Tawny75

Thank you all for the positive thoughts and prayers for my Dad also. Last week we thought we might lose him but today they have taken him off oxygen and he is maintaining his oxygen levels on his own.

Thank you all x


----------



## ChaosCat

Tawny75 said:


> Thank you all for the positive thoughts and prayers for my Dad also. Last week we thought we might lose him but today they have taken him off oxygen and he is maintaining his oxygen levels on his own.
> 
> Thank you all x


That's great news! Happy for you!


----------



## ebonycat

Tawny75 said:


> Thank you all for the positive thoughts and prayers for my Dad also. Last week we thought we might lose him but today they have taken him off oxygen and he is maintaining his oxygen levels on his own.
> 
> Thank you all x


Fantastic news, topping up the healing vibes & prayers xx


----------



## Trixie1

Tawny75 said:


> Thank you all for the positive thoughts and prayers for my Dad also. Last week we thought we might lose him but today they have taken him off oxygen and he is maintaining his oxygen levels on his own.
> 
> Thank you all x


That's great news


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> Thank you all for the positive thoughts and prayers for my Dad also. Last week we thought we might lose him but today they have taken him off oxygen and he is maintaining his oxygen levels on his own.
> 
> Thank you all x


Fantastic news. Hope your dad continues to make good progress Tawny


----------



## Summercat

Glad to hear @Tawny75 & @huckybuck


----------



## ewelsh

I went to watch the film Bohemian Rhapsody last night, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

ewelsh said:


> I went to watch the film Bohemian Rhapsody last night, I highly recommend it.


That's exactly what I did last night as well - it was on at our community cinema in town. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Jaf

I went to see Glass thurs night. I really enjoyed Unbreakable and this is a sequel (with the horrible Split film in between the two films). It’s quite unnerving, and I thought it was very good, thought provoking. 

There were only 7 other people watching it, and 2 walked out! So I would advise reading reviews first.


----------



## Clairabella

Great news about your dad @Tawny75 xx sounds like he is making good, steady progress xx

Will keep u in my thoughts xx


----------



## Clairabella

Just popped in with an update ladies ❤ Had excellent support from the school with all that’s gone xx the head of year has contacted the child’s mother and told her this is the last warning with regards to the child’s behaviour. They also said that if the photos continue then they have no choice but to take it further, which I fully support. Just hope it stops now and doesn’t need to go down the route xx

Amy has been really unhappy the last two days. Really cheeky towards me too. Now don’t get me wrong she is no angel :Angelic but this cheekiness is different and with intent. I think taking out her frustrations with all that’s happening in school, out on me. Also trying all ways to get out of going to school. She has had every illness going apart from the plague  to try and wangle a day off school :Arghh It’s so hard to watch but hopefully things will calm down now. I’m keeping a close eye either way 

It’s my birthday tomorrow and I just want the ground to swallow me up  not feeling it at all xx

Hope everyone is good. We send love to you all from me, human Amy and the tank engine tom tats  xxx


----------



## Clairabella

This cheeky mammas boy cheers just makes my days a little bit better though ❤❤ I love him so much, he's such a sooky ❤


----------



## Charity

Sorry you're having such a difficult time and Amy @Clairabella, hopefully things will improve now. Thank goodness for cats!


----------



## Trixie1

@Clairabella So sorry to hear that Amy has been having a tough time at school but good to hear that you are getting excellent support from the school, hopefully things will now improve for Amy and she won't find it hard or feel the need to find reasons not to go back, really hope all is resolved very soon. Love the photo of EdXxx


----------



## Clairabella

Charity said:


> Sorry you're having such a difficult time and Amy @Clairabella, hopefully things will improve now. Thank goodness for cats!


Thank you lovely lady xx not gonna lie, I'm feeling lower than I have done in a long long time but it'll pass soon I hope xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Trixie1 said:


> @Clairabella So sorry to hear that Amy has been having a tough time at school but good to hear that you are getting excellent support from the school, hopefully things will now improve for Amy and she won't find it hard or feel the need to find reasons not to go back, really hope all is resolved very soon. Love the photo of EdXxx


Thank you my lovely ❤❤❤

All sent to try us isn't it lol or so that's what the saying is lol xx

Aww Ed, he's a lovable rogue lol. He's the most independent out of my boys but he's all for me and always has to be near me ❤ Could eat him and his brothers xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Excellent that the school are taking it all so seriously CB. Fingers crossed it's resolved soon and Amy starts to get back to normal. I'm sure you're right about her response to what's been happening, it's pretty stressful being bullied (I was for many years and there were no phones and FB then!).


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs Funkin said:


> Excellent that the school are taking it all so seriously CB. Fingers crossed it's resolved soon and Amy starts to get back to normal. I'm sure you're right about her response to what's been happening, it's pretty stressful being bullied (I was for many years and there were no phones and FB then!).


Think that's the worst part Mrs F - is the photos. The names/words she has been called well I can't even bring myself to repeat. I didn't realise kids were so articulate with words :Jawdrop but I know I can't ever stop it as much as I hate it. The photos though and using them to mock Amy , that's the worst part coz It's not like I can take the kids phone and delete them then it's over with. My mind is doing overtime thinking what the child in question is doing with the photos she took of Amy :,-( just got to keep pushing that thought to the back of my mind though coz otherwise I get myself into a right knot xx


----------



## Charity

If you're looking for a cat Valentine card for your loved one, not long now, try these

https://www.thortful.com/explore?q=Valentine%20cards&t=Cat


----------



## ebonycat

@Clairabella So sorry your Amy & you are going through all this, but glad you have her schools full support & they are treating it seriously.
I'm another one that was bullied throughout my school years, horrid time in my life. School just brushed it under the carpet as they did back then. 
Of course you'll going to feel low & have your anxiety levels raised.
I'm sure Amy doesn't mean the things she's saying, she's only lashing out at the one that's closer to her & that's you. She can't lash out at the other child even though she probably really wants too.
I do hope now the schools involved things will get better & the other child will stop being so horrid to Amy. 
Sending huge hugs xx


----------



## Clairabella

ebonycat said:


> @Clairabella So sorry your Amy & you are going through all this, but glad you have her schools full support & they are treating it seriously.
> I'm another one that was bullied throughout my school years, horrid time in my life. School just brushed it under the carpet as they did back then.
> Of course you'll going to feel low & have your anxiety levels raised.
> I'm sure Amy doesn't mean the things she's saying, she's only lashing out at the one that's closer to her & that's you. She can't lash out at the other child even though she probably really wants too.
> I do hope now the schools involved things will get better & the other child will stop being so horrid to Amy.
> Sending huge hugs xx


Thank you lovely lady ❤ I think you've hit the nail on the head - she's lashing out on the people closest (me). It's usually the way it goes isn't it. I've been guilty of it with my mother before I'm sure of it xx

I'm so glad it isn't physical violence too. I don't know what's worse or if there is a worse of the two because both physical and mental bullying is wrong but I can be her strength and get her through it. I think I have a strong inner strength even though I don't always feel it lol. Having to fix wounds from physical bullying I don't think I could keep it together so I think my point is, through my rambling, that it could be worse I think but i'll get her through either way xxx kids can be so cruel can't they :-( xx


----------



## Citruspips

I've just caught up with the last few weeks of this thread. So sorry to to hear your news @huckybuck. I hope your aunt can get some more treatment to keep her going. I love that phrase my godmother always says, '....just do and take what the doctors say as it'll keep you going'
@Clairabella hopefully the school will get it under control now her self esteem has probably taken quite a knocking.


----------



## Clairabella

Citruspips said:


> I've just caught up with the last few weeks of this thread. So sorry to to hear your news @huckybuck. I hope your aunt can get some more treatment to keep her going. I love that phrase my godmother always says, '....just do and take what the doctors say as it'll keep you going'
> @Clairabella hopefully the school will get it under control now her self esteem has probably taken quite a knocking.


Thank you xxxx


----------



## Summercat

@Clairabella 
As @Charity says, thankfully there are cats! 
Hope things look up soon.
Xx


----------



## Charity

Blimey, its rough here on the South Coast today


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Blimey, its rough here on the South Coast today
> 
> View attachment 390402


That's hilarious!! Thought it was Toppy there for a moment!!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> Blimey, its rough here on the South Coast today
> 
> View attachment 390402


Bertie agrees - he's snuggled up on my bed ! Won't even move to let me make it


----------



## Charity

Bunty loves the wind, she rushes about like a mad thing, ears back. Every time she asks to come in, straight away she asks to go out again.


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Bunty loves the wind, she rushes about like a mad thing, ears back. Every time she asks to come in, straight away she asks to go out again.


Sam's the complete opposite!! The tiniest bit of movement and he makes a mad dash for the cat flap expecting something to follow in behind him!! He's such a scaredy-cat!! (Bless!!)


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Blimey, its rough here on the South Coast today
> 
> View attachment 390402


Equally rough in the Midlands Charity


----------



## Summercat

OH said he heard on the news, the most snow in 68 years here.
Cats have enjoyed watching the snow fall.


----------



## Charity

This made me laugh. A good reason for not going to work


----------



## Charity

I need a little rant as I am having a 'why on earth did I do that' senior moment.

Last week I had a good clear out of my kitchen cupboards with a lot of unwanted things going to the charity shop. This included a complete four setting dinner/tea service which I've had for about twenty five years. It takes up a lot of room and, as there are only two of us and we rarely have dinner guests nowadays, we decided it had to go. We'd seen a half price dinner service in a catalogue which looked lovely but I was in two minds as I still quite liked my old set. In the end, however, off it went to the charity shop and I ordered the one in the catalogue. It arrived yesterday. first negative was it was made in China which always drives me mad, as I try to buy British where I can.:Meh Its very pretty, however, I obviously wasn't paying full attention as there are *eight *large plates, small plates and dessert dishes. OK, so, first question I asked myself - as there are only two of us, why did I order a set with eight of everything? I washed them this morning and went to put them in the cupboard and, guess what? The dinner plates are too large for the cupboard if laid down as I wanted so the cupboard door won't close. :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead . My second question, therefore, is - as we are trying to cut down on the amount of food we eat, WHY BUY BIGGER PLATES? (Shouting at self).  I can't stand them up in two rows because they are too wide for the cupboard. So, I have no option but to put them in the cupboard with the door not shutting which really irritates me. I don't want to send them back as I like the pattern and, anyway, the packing has gone in the bin and I couldn't cope with packing it all up again. I'm blaming the fact that I wasn't well last week so wasn't thinking straight. OH says, (typical man), "what does it matter".  I know it doesn't but I can't help being annoyed.and I will be every time I open the cupboard.. Suffice it to say therefore, I've gone off it already. :Arghh

Pretty but not practical


----------



## Summercat

That's a pity @Charity 
I never would have thought to measure plates to be sure they fit the cupboard.
Maybe keep two plates and donate the rest or chalk it up to experience and get two new plates, and matching items.
I try to buy dinnerware, mugs etc either made in the US, Portugal or the UK. I avoid made in China when can, as think there may be lead, etc due to poor oversight.
When my sister and I go to TJ (TK) Maxx, I have her as well now turning over mugs and such to see where made.


----------



## Cully

Oh how annoying @Charity , the air would be blue if it was me. I've made some really stupid purchases the last year, mostly my own fault for not checking details.
My Dyson stick vacuum had battery problems but I couldn't afford a new one before xmas, so bought a cheap makeshift cylinder vac. Absolute garbage! It was so strong it sucked my vinyl floor covering off the floor, so had to drill a hole in the the handle to weaken the suction. And the hose is a thin plastic and has split already. 
After xmas I sent for a new Dyson battery only to discover when it arrived that it wasn't the battery at all, but the filter.:Facepalm Spent£40 when £6 would have done. Arrgh!
I've got a wardrobe full of clothes that don't fit properly. I don't know what's wrong with clothing sizes these days as I'm either 14, 16, 18 or 20, depending on where I shop. A 12 was a 12 back in the day no matter where you went shopping.
I need a new fridge freezer but am putting it off as I know I'll make a cockup of it. Must be my age:Bag.
Sorry Charity, your rant reminded me I needed to rant too. Hope you're feeling better now you've got it off your chest. I can understand why you like it though, it's very pretty.


----------



## Cully

@Charity Just to cheer you up


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Oh how annoying @Charity , the air would be blue if it was me. I've made some really stupid purchases the last year, mostly my own fault for not checking details.
> My Dyson stick vacuum had battery problems but I couldn't afford a new one before xmas, so bought a cheap makeshift cylinder vac. Absolute garbage! It was so strong it sucked my vinyl floor covering off the floor, so had to drill a hole in the the handle to weaken the suction. And the hose is a thin plastic and has split already.
> After xmas I sent for a new Dyson battery only to discover when it arrived that it wasn't the battery at all, but the filter.:Facepalm Spent£40 when £6 would have done. Arrgh!
> I've got a wardrobe full of clothes that don't fit properly. I don't know what's wrong with clothing sizes these days as I'm either 14, 16, 18 or 20, depending on where I shop. A 12 was a 12 back in the day no matter where you went shopping.
> I need a new fridge freezer but am putting it off as I know I'll make a cockup of it. Must be my age:Bag.
> Sorry Charity, your rant reminded me I needed to rant too. Hope you're feeling better now you've got it off your chest. I can understand why you like it though, it's very pretty.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who makes mistakes. I know its age related for me, I used to be so much more on the ball than I am nowadays. 

I know what you mean about clothes, they come in all sizes, its a real pain.

Funny thing about my plates is I checked out some others afterwards and there seem to be a lot this size so they must be making bigger cupboards to when I had my kitchen units installed.

Your meme did cheer me up thank you


----------



## DolomiTTe

Charity said:


> I need a little rant as I am having a 'why on earth did I do that' senior moment.
> 
> Last week I had a good clear out of my kitchen cupboards with a lot of unwanted things going to the charity shop. This included a complete four setting dinner/tea service which I've had for about twenty five years. It takes up a lot of room and, as there are only two of us and we rarely have dinner guests nowadays, we decided it had to go. We'd seen a half price dinner service in a catalogue which looked lovely but I was in two minds as I still quite liked my old set. In the end, however, off it went to the charity shop and I ordered the one in the catalogue. It arrived yesterday. first negative was it was made in China which always drives me mad, as I try to buy British where I can.:Meh Its very pretty, however, I obviously wasn't paying full attention as there are *eight *large plates, small plates and dessert dishes. OK, so, first question I asked myself - as there are only two of us, why did I order a set with eight of everything? I washed them this morning and went to put them in the cupboard and, guess what? The dinner plates are too large for the cupboard if laid down as I wanted so the cupboard door won't close. :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead . My second question, therefore, is - as we are trying to cut down on the amount of food we eat, WHY BUY BIGGER PLATES? (Shouting at self).  I can't stand them up in two rows because they are too wide for the cupboard. So, I have no option but to put them in the cupboard with the door not shutting which really irritates me. I don't want to send them back as I like the pattern and, anyway, the packing has gone in the bin and I couldn't cope with packing it all up again. I'm blaming the fact that I wasn't well last week so wasn't thinking straight. OH says, (typical man), "what does it matter".  I know it doesn't but I can't help being annoyed.and I will be every time I open the cupboard.. Suffice it to say therefore, I've gone off it already. :Arghh
> 
> Pretty but not practical
> 
> View attachment 390702
> View attachment 390703


How frustrating! Perhaps go back to the charity shop and ask if you can swap the new set for the old set you took, if it's still there.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who makes mistakes. I know its age related for me, I used to be so much more on the ball than I am nowadays.
> 
> I know what you mean about clothes, they come in all sizes, its a real pain.
> 
> Funny thing about my plates is I checked out some others afterwards and there seem to be a lot this size so they must be making bigger cupboards to when I had my kitchen units installed.
> 
> Your meme did cheer me up thank you


It makes me wonder if they are making plates bigger because people are eating bigger meals. Not us of course


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> It makes me wonder if they are making plates bigger because people are eating bigger meals. Not us of course


That's just what we thought. You certainly get bigger meals than you used to when you go out to eat so its possible.


----------



## Charity

DolomiTTe said:


> How frustrating! Perhaps go back to the charity shop and ask if you can swap the new set for the old set you took, if it's still there.


Good idea but don't want the old one back as it was a dinner + tea service in the same pattern so there was too much of it taking up cupboard room and we're trying to downsize.


----------



## popcornsmum

Can someone please tell Popcorn that that is my memory foam pillow she is on despite it now having a cat sized dent in it from her suddenly deciding to sleep on it ALL day and night!?. She actually hissed, spat and attacked me when I tried to get her off!! In the end I had to growl at her! I feel bad coz she has her dental on Thursday but I do need my bed and she does have 3 of her own and a blanket on my bed!


----------



## Charity

Oh Popcorn, that wasn't very nice though I can see why you wouldn't want to give it up. Hope all goes OK Thursday xx


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> Oh Popcorn, that wasn't very nice though I can see why you wouldn't want to give it up. Hope all goes OK Thursday xx


I've had it for weeks but today she claimed it as hers! Thank you. I'm really worried for her but we have the Gabapentin to give her an hour before we leave so hopefully they will actually be able to get her out of her basket. I've warned her vet she's even worse now than she use to be and asked for her to be fully checked over whilst sedated so we know everythings ok. I just hope she does okay and they can handle her.


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> View attachment 390823
> Can someone please tell Popcorn that that is my memory foam pillow she is on despite it now having a cat sized dent in it from her suddenly deciding to sleep on it ALL day and night!?. She actually hissed, spat and attacked me when I tried to get her off!! In the end I had to growl at her! I feel bad coz she has her dental on Thursday but I do need my bed and she does have 3 of her own and a blanket on my bed!
> View attachment 390824


Popcorn might have three of her own but are any of them memory foam?
Popcorn dear you found that memory foam pillow, you hang onto it


----------



## popcornsmum

SbanR said:


> Popcorn might have three of her own but are any of them memory foam?
> Popcorn dear you found that memory foam pillow, you hang onto it


Hahahaha!! Clearly i need to ask Lazy Days to start using memory foam in their beds! You won't believe this but she finally settled down at my feet on her blanket and I thought great & quickly went and checked on my son but placed my phone on my pillow and came back and she was bloomin well curled up on my phone!!!! I don't know why she suddenly wants my pillow?! Such a random kitty!!


----------



## Summercat

@popcornsmum 
She may prefer the pillow shape if her beds are regular beds. 
My guys like to sleep on folded up soft blankets.

She may like that is has your scent. You could try putting the pillow case in one of her beds, to see if she likes the scent. Or buy another memory foam pillow


----------



## Matrod

popcornsmum said:


> Hahahaha!! Clearly i need to ask Lazy Days to start using memory foam in their beds! You won't believe this but she finally settled down at my feet on her blanket and I thought great & quickly went and checked on my son but placed my phone on my pillow and came back and she was bloomin well curled up on my phone!!!! I don't know why she suddenly wants my pillow?! Such a random kitty!!


I'd leave something on the pillow so she can't get on it, I used to have to do that all the time with Matilda otherwise she'd be lying on things I didn't want her to. Or get her a memory foam bed


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> Hahahaha!! Clearly i need to ask Lazy Days to start using memory foam in their beds! You won't believe this but she finally settled down at my feet on her blanket and I thought great & quickly went and checked on my son but placed my phone on my pillow and came back and she was bloomin well curled up on my phone!!!! I don't know why she suddenly wants my pillow?! Such a random kitty!!


She's clearly telling mum she NEEDS a memory foam pillow


----------



## SbanR

Just seen on the sports news that before this Sunday Superbowl they're going to show " kitty superbowl". They're hoping to find homes for these rescue kittens They look very cute playing ball


----------



## popcornsmum

Matrod said:


> I'd leave something on the pillow so she can't get on it, I used to have to do that all the time with Matilda otherwise she'd be lying on things I didn't want her to. Or get her a memory foam bed


I did! my phone and a cold hot water bottle leaning against it! She nudged said water bottle out the way and sat on my phone!! Lol!


----------



## ChaosCat

It's been snowing since mid morning and we have about 10 cm of snow on the ground. Annie is not amused, Bonnie hasn't yet been outside since I got home.


----------



## Summercat

I like that photo @ChaosCat


----------



## popcornsmum

If anyone wants a laugh, following on from my pillow story last night she reclaimed it the second I got out of bed and hadn’t moved from it all day! however tonight I’ve sprayed her own beds (all 3!) with Pet Remedy in preparation to calm her for her dental tomorrow so she decided to be nosy and check her beds out and sit and lay on 2 of them - then went straight back onto my pillow which now stinks of feet! I now have to sleep on a feet smelling pillow! epressed (I will change the cover but it’s up my nose now!)


----------



## Charity

popcornsmum said:


> If anyone wants a laugh, following on from my pillow story last night she reclaimed it the second I got out of bed and hadn't moved from it all day! however tonight I've sprayed her own beds (all 3!) with Pet Remedy in preparation to calm her for her dental tomorrow so she decided to be nosy and check her beds out and sit and lay on 2 of them - then went straight back onto my pillow which now stinks of feet! I now have to sleep on a feet smelling pillow! epressed (I will change the cover but it's up my nose now!)


LOL, its no good, you can't beat her


----------



## Cully

popcornsmum said:


> If anyone wants a laugh, following on from my pillow story last night she reclaimed it the second I got out of bed and hadn't moved from it all day! however tonight I've sprayed her own beds (all 3!) with Pet Remedy in preparation to calm her for her dental tomorrow so she decided to be nosy and check her beds out and sit and lay on 2 of them - then went straight back onto my pillow which now stinks of feet! I now have to sleep on a feet smelling pillow! epressed (I will change the cover but it's up my nose now!)


You're on a losing battle there. :Banghead
Good luck with the dental tomorrow:Nurse


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just buy a new pillow. Easiest all round really...

Hope all goes well at the vets tomorrow. Surely her post-vet trip could be your pillow to be hers and you have a new one?


----------



## popcornsmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just buy a new pillow. Easiest all round really...
> 
> Hope all goes well at the vets tomorrow. Surely her post-vet trip could be your pillow to be hers and you have a new one?


I actually tried to fit it in her basket because I felt sorry for her but it doesn't fit so she has her own soft wool sooky blanket she kneads in there instead! I'm sure we will end up buying me a new pillow tomor so she can have this one! She attacked me again tonight when I tried to move her off it! She's now asleep on her blanket on my feet! I darent move haha!


----------



## Tawny75

Thank you thank you thank you for all the positive thoughts and vibes. 2 weeks after being admitted with double pneumonia. I have just bought my Dad home and he is happily on the sofa. The NHS staff at SMH are truly amazing x


----------



## Charity

That's really good to hear @Tawny75. Send him our good wishes.


----------



## Cully

Fantastic news @Tawny75 , you must be so relieved.


----------



## Tawny75

Charity said:


> That's really good to hear @Tawny75. Send him our good wishes.


I will indeed, thank you.



Cully said:


> Fantastic news @Tawny75 , you must be so relieved.


 We are, I am not ashamed to say that I adore my Daddy x


----------



## SbanR

Wonderful news Tawny Will continue to send good wishes for your dad's continued improvement:Cat


----------



## ebonycat

Such wonderful news @Tawny75 topping up the healing vibes for continued healing xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Potter washed Arthur's face!!! He loves him!!!
Now I'm 100% sure that Arthur is my parting gift from Darla!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Tawny75 said:


> Thank you thank you thank you for all the positive thoughts and vibes. 2 weeks after being admitted with double pneumonia. I have just bought my Dad home and he is happily on the sofa. The NHS staff at SMH are truly amazing x


That is simply the best news!! These positive PF vibes are truly miraculous.


----------



## huckybuck

Aunty P saw her oncologist on Tues and has had better news too. The 2 tumours are not on or in her spine (phew) but just below. They are also tiny and we hope slow growing.

She has been given a choice of treatment which is wonderful news - she can have chemo which she had when first diagnosed over 11 years ago and got rid of her secondary lung cancer at the time....or she can have immunotherapy. 

It’s a bit of a dilemma as the data on immunotherapy is still in early stages. The trial of the therapy she would have only ended in Dec. She is very lucky to be offered it and that she meets the criteria for quality of life and cost etc. 

She can have either treatment and keep the other in reserve. The only slight issue is that one of her kidneys has extremely low function (due to the bladder tumour invading it) and she is only just in the criteria for immunotherapy treatment.

I don’t know how many chemo treatments you can have - I think they are restricted - similarly radiotherapy which she has already maxed out on.

Chemo would consist of 6 daily sessions every 3-4 weeks and she seems to tolerate it fairly well.

Immunotherapy is a 30 min injection every 3 weeks indefinitely but to a max of 2 years (I think this is cost restricted).

She really is stuck as to what to choose.

If anyone has any experience or knowledge of immunotherapy I’d love to hear your views.


----------



## tinydestroyer

@huckybuck I don't know much about immunotherapy, myself. Maybe someone else can chime in. But I'm glad to hear your Aunty is being given some options as far as treatment goes. I am positive that between good insticts and a bit of research, she'll come to the right conclusion. I will definitely keep you both in my prayers!


----------



## TriTri

@popcornsmum how did the dental go today? 
My Max is going in for a dental early February. 
I hope all went well.


----------



## Cully

@huckybuck That's really positive news that the tumours are not on the spine itself and that she has options. Although having options sometimes makes things harder as your worried you'll make the wrong choice.
Sorry but I'm no help regarding immunotherapy as regards personal experience but if it were me in your shoes, I would be looking at places like Cancer Research or even MacMillan. They may not have exactly what you're looking for but would possibly point you in the right direction. I guess what you really want is someone with personal experience though and a hand to hold yours through this.
Sorry I can't be more helpful, but what I can do is top the the good healing vibes and send them swiftly to Aunty P.
We're all rooting for you both XX.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It's great news that there are treatment options @huckybuck - my first thought would be to try the immunotherapy 1) because she's only just within criteria now and may not be in the future and 2) they don't release new treatments unless they have had excellent trial results. If @SuboJvR is around, she might have thoughts as it's her field. Plus she can still have chemo after immunotherapy.

I will say though that having a mother in law still here because she has had several trial treatments (incurable cancer, can be managed but not eradicated) makes me lean towards trying new things, so that does make me biased. I'm glad for you all that there are options. Go Aunty P! Keep fighting xx


----------



## SuboJvR

Thanks for the tag @Mrs Funkin .

So...

Catching up...

Is her situation now related to her lung cancer from before @huckybuck ?

Do you know what immunotherapy they are considering? There's a couple that have been doing wonderful things lately namely Afatinib and Osimertinib in some types of lung cancer that have gained a lot of press coverage. But there's loads more too!!

Radiotherapy - what previously was considered ''maxed out' may now not be. There's a targeted treatment called SABR/stereotactic radiotherapy which we use often for isolated bone treatments, and can be delivered even if there is a bit of overlap with something older as the new targets are soooo small (I planned one like this this week, for someone who had a small bone bit treated four years ago, and a larger bit three years ago, all in the same area). It may be worth asking the question, but her current oncologist may not know the answer - some oncologists are, basically, drugs only, whilst others do radiation and drugs.

You are right in that there is a limit to how much chemotherapy someone can have, and to be honest they may very well need to use different drugs to what she had last time for this reason. So reactions can be different plus so much later, the tumour itself may respond differently.

As you say whatever she chooses she can keep the other in reserve, but personally (and gosh it's so hard, I never like to make a personal recommendation!!!) I think it would be worth trying the immunotherapy first. She's eligible now, but she may not always be - if any factors change, that could be off the table one day. But chemotherapy will always remain an option, so I guess it makes sense to try the immunotherapy that needs certain special criteria first?

And if she responds wonderfully for two years, by then, they may be able to make a case for her to continue on that evidence. The side effects are far less with immunotherapy. Some can be isolated and more severe (eg skin rashes), but there is less risk of life threatening infection. So the quality of life whilst having treatment tends to be better versus chemotherapy. A lady I know has had lung cancer for ... gosh, maybe 7 years now, and she has never had traditional chemotherapy in that time. Ditto someone diagnosed maybe 5 years ago with "Stage IV lung cancer".

Chemotherapy is toxic to the whole body, whereas immunotherapy is targeted, hence the difference in the side effects profile.

Put another way.... if my mum had the chance I wish immunotherapy had been on the table for her.

The trials are all "hot off the press" so it's a little daunting but you have no idea how excited lung cancer doctors are to have evidence showing how amazing these drugs are. It really is a game changer. They've been used privately for years on a case by case basis and it was literally when the results were announced at a conference that then the UK NHS approval came almost overnight. The results were so overwhelming that they HAD to. Trials also run for a number of years, so whilst it may seem like this are all new and fresh, they're really not, it's just it takes years for them to prove a) that they work and b) that people tolerate them well. Because the only way to get long term side effect data is to wait a long time


----------



## Tawny75

Can I just say, the depth of knowledge on here on all subjects is truly amazing!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

We've had a small amount of snow and it's now sleeting, so someone (who shall be nameless !) has the hump - big time. Currently he's using the flat as a racecourse and zooming from room to room and window to window - first the front and then the back windows. I think he's hoping that one side of the building might be in sunshine  I keep telling him that I have no control over the weather but I don't think he believes me


----------



## Summercat

@Tawny75 
Good to hear 

@huckybuck 
I am glad your Aunty P has options but I am not familiar enough to chime in.


----------



## huckybuck

SuboJvR said:


> Thanks for the tag @Mrs Funkin .
> 
> So...
> 
> Catching up...
> 
> Is her situation now related to her lung cancer from before @huckybuck ?
> 
> Do you know what immunotherapy they are considering? There's a couple that have been doing wonderful things lately namely Afatinib and Osimertinib in some types of lung cancer that have gained a lot of press coverage. But there's loads more too!!
> 
> Radiotherapy - what previously was considered ''maxed out' may now not be. There's a targeted treatment called SABR/stereotactic radiotherapy which we use often for isolated bone treatments, and can be delivered even if there is a bit of overlap with something older as the new targets are soooo small (I planned one like this this week, for someone who had a small bone bit treated four years ago, and a larger bit three years ago, all in the same area). It may be worth asking the question, but her current oncologist may not know the answer - some oncologists are, basically, drugs only, whilst others do radiation and drugs.
> 
> You are right in that there is a limit to how much chemotherapy someone can have, and to be honest they may very well need to use different drugs to what she had last time for this reason. So reactions can be different plus so much later, the tumour itself may respond differently.
> 
> As you say whatever she chooses she can keep the other in reserve, but personally (and gosh it's so hard, I never like to make a personal recommendation!!!) I think it would be worth trying the immunotherapy first. She's eligible now, but she may not always be - if any factors change, that could be off the table one day. But chemotherapy will always remain an option, so I guess it makes sense to try the immunotherapy that needs certain special criteria first?
> 
> And if she responds wonderfully for two years, by then, they may be able to make a case for her to continue on that evidence. The side effects are far less with immunotherapy. Some can be isolated and more severe (eg skin rashes), but there is less risk of life threatening infection. So the quality of life whilst having treatment tends to be better versus chemotherapy. A lady I know has had lung cancer for ... gosh, maybe 7 years now, and she has never had traditional chemotherapy in that time. Ditto someone diagnosed maybe 5 years ago with "Stage IV lung cancer".
> 
> Chemotherapy is toxic to the whole body, whereas immunotherapy is targeted, hence the difference in the side effects profile.
> 
> Put another way.... if my mum had the chance I wish immunotherapy had been on the table for her.
> 
> The trials are all "hot off the press" so it's a little daunting but you have no idea how excited lung cancer doctors are to have evidence showing how amazing these drugs are. It really is a game changer. They've been used privately for years on a case by case basis and it was literally when the results were announced at a conference that then the UK NHS approval came almost overnight. The results were so overwhelming that they HAD to. Trials also run for a number of years, so whilst it may seem like this are all new and fresh, they're really not, it's just it takes years for them to prove a) that they work and b) that people tolerate them well. Because the only way to get long term side effect data is to wait a long time


WOW and Thank you so much for this ^^^^ it's amazing to have such knowledge and help - I'm very very grateful.

A brief history - she was diagnosed in Nov 2008 with stage IV terminal bladder cancer. It had metastasised to her lungs. She was offered palliative treatment only.

The first treatment she had was chemo (gemcitabine cisplatin) which she tolerated well and it completely eradicated the lung cancer. This was about 11 years ago.

She then had it appear in a lymph node in her groin and had targeted radio therapy for that. That was also eradicated. Approximately 3 years later. Though she has been left with lymphedema of one leg.

She has had 2 lots of BCG treatment (Bacillus Calmette Guerin) but didn't respond to it. Approximately 3 years ago.

She has now got 2 tiny tumours below her spine (not in the bone) and has been offered exactly the same chemo GC as she had previously.
Or immunotherapy Keytruda (pembrolizumab) this seems to be mainly used for non small lung cell cancer, metastatic melanoma and Hodgkins lymphoma and since Dec advanced urothelial bladder cancer.

Whichever option she decides they are potentially keeping the other in reserve.

The only problem appears to be her kidney function which is at 42% in the kidney that the tumour has invaded the ureter - she has a stent in place.
At 40% or less it seems that immunotherapy would not be an option.

In herself she feels completely well and aside from going to the loo more often than the rest of us she has no other symptons of the cancer.

Quick question - would chemo still be on the table if her kidney function dropped to less than 40% in one?

I feel I'd like her to try the immuno first too as I am hopeful that if it didn't work then the tumours would still be small enough to hopefully respond to chemo.

I did ask about combining both treatments as I am reading that this seems possible but my Aunt doesn't think she can.

Any thoughts you have I would be extremely grateful to hear.


----------



## SuboJvR

huckybuck said:


> WOW and Thank you so much for this ^^^^ it's amazing to have such knowledge and help - I'm very very grateful.
> 
> A brief history - she was diagnosed in Nov 2008 with stage IV terminal bladder cancer. It had metastasised to her lungs. She was offered palliative treatment only.
> 
> The first treatment she had was chemo (gemcitabine cisplatin) which she tolerated well and it completely eradicated the lung cancer. This was about 11 years ago.
> 
> She then had it appear in a lymph node in her groin and had targeted radio therapy for that. That was also eradicated. Approximately 3 years later. Though she has been left with lymphedema of one leg.
> 
> She has had 2 lots of BCG treatment (Bacillus Calmette Guerin) but didn't respond to it. Approximately 3 years ago.
> 
> She has now got 2 tiny tumours below her spine (not in the bone) and has been offered exactly the same chemo GC as she had previously.
> Or immunotherapy Keytruda (pembrolizumab) this seems to be mainly used for non small lung cell cancer, metastatic melanoma and Hodgkins lymphoma and since Dec advanced urothelial bladder cancer.
> 
> Whichever option she decides they are potentially keeping the other in reserve.
> 
> The only problem appears to be her kidney function which is at 42% in the kidney that the tumour has invaded the ureter - she has a stent in place.
> At 40% or less it seems that immunotherapy would not be an option.
> 
> In herself she feels completely well and aside from going to the loo more often than the rest of us she has no other symptons of the cancer.
> 
> Quick question - would chemo still be on the table if her kidney function dropped to less than 40% in one?
> 
> I feel I'd like her to try the immuno first too as I am hopeful that if it didn't work then the tumours would still be small enough to hopefully respond to chemo.
> 
> I did ask about combining both treatments as I am reading that this seems possible but my Aunt doesn't think she can.
> 
> Any thoughts you have I would be extremely grateful to hear.


Oh wow thanks for the summary, makes it all a lot clearer. Bladder cancer is one area I don't see too much as it's often treated with surgery, so disclaimer there. And I'm specifically a radiotherapy professional although I glean a lot about chemo and immunotherapy from my colleagues, our patients, and consultants 

So radiotherapy like I mentioned could still be useful for the little lesions below her spine as radiotherapy is what we call a "local" treatment. We struggle to do it more than twice in the exact same spot (it's not impossible), but there's essentially no limit to how many different spots you can zap, if that makes sense. Because the radiation only affects the area it goes - like her groin. So it's definitely worth asking the question, and it doesn't have to be either or - it can be combined with immunotherapy or chemotherapy, to really knock those spots for six!!

Onto Keytruda, I did wonder if that could be in the mix!! It's another one of the wonder drugs. Lots of info here:

https://www.keytruda.com/advanced-urothelial-bladder-cancer/treatment-options/

(Cisplatin is platinum-based, that's where the platin gets the name).

https://www.keytruda.com/non-small-cell-lung-cancer/keytruda-clinical-trials-previously-treated/ (again this is lung cancer, where it was first really looked at, but the same mutation is probably present in your aunty "PD-L1" or they wouldn't be specifically thinking about Keytruda).

And these are the trials that it's based on for bladder cancer...

https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa1613683 (apologies if it's all a bit wordy) important bits: _ "Pembrolizumab was associated with significantly longer overall survival and with a lower rate of treatment-related adverse events than chemotherapy as second-line therapy for platinum-refractory advanced urothelial carcinoma" _(as she has had further progression, although after such a long time, her disease is considered "platinum-refractory").

Same trial, longer follow up: http://ascopubs.org/doi/abs/10.1200/JCO.2018.36.6_suppl.410 _"Results observed over 2 years of follow-up, including OS benefit and superior safety with pembro v chemo, were consistent with the interim analyses that led to the approval of pembro in locally advanced or metastatic UC that progressed during or after platinum-based chemotherapy."_

I'm not sure about combining chemo and immuno in this specific setting, as it looks like the trial data really has been looking at using Keytruda on its own. A forward-thinking oncologist may like to investigate the role of them both together but I imagine the two together could well be quite a burden on her body.

Given that she does meet the criteria now for immunotherapy, I'd still think about going that way, and see what benefit she can get from it. Chemotherapy can be given with poor kidney function but I think the immuno would be less problematic for kidneys so maybe less likely to damage them - again that's maybe a specific to ask the doctor again. Also it's important to clarify "40% kidney function" could mean both kidneys. So, yeah, maybe 1 is at 42%, but the other could be 100% (!), giving her an average in the 70s. People with only one kidney (even for reasons unrelated to their disease) have cancer treatment all the time. People with one kidney get through life just fine, as well.

So, these are the things I would ask about

1. Can she still have chemotherapy if kidney function drops below 40% in the affected kidney
2. Are concerns about kidney function specific to only one kidney, or do they consider the merits of both together?
3. What would be the cut off for having chemotherapy for bilateral kidney function?
4. Do they know which of chemotherapy or immunotherapy would be more likely to upset kidneys?
5. Is there a role for localised/stereotactic radiotherapy to the small tumours near her spine?

The fact that they want to do one, and hold the other in reserve, says to me that they aren't too worried about that kidney function down the line. So again I would be keen to give the immunotherapy a try whilst it's on the table, as it's something that's much more difficult to be "eligible" for.


----------



## huckybuck

SuboJvR said:


> Oh wow thanks for the summary, makes it all a lot clearer. Bladder cancer is one area I don't see too much as it's often treated with surgery, so disclaimer there. And I'm specifically a radiotherapy professional although I glean a lot about chemo and immunotherapy from my colleagues, our patients, and consultants
> 
> So radiotherapy like I mentioned could still be useful for the little lesions below her spine as radiotherapy is what we call a "local" treatment. We struggle to do it more than twice in the exact same spot (it's not impossible), but there's essentially no limit to how many different spots you can zap, if that makes sense. Because the radiation only affects the area it goes - like her groin. So it's definitely worth asking the question, and it doesn't have to be either or - it can be combined with immunotherapy or chemotherapy, to really knock those spots for six!!
> 
> Onto Keytruda, I did wonder if that could be in the mix!! It's another one of the wonder drugs. Lots of info here:
> 
> https://www.keytruda.com/advanced-urothelial-bladder-cancer/treatment-options/
> 
> (Cisplatin is platinum-based, that's where the platin gets the name).
> 
> https://www.keytruda.com/non-small-cell-lung-cancer/keytruda-clinical-trials-previously-treated/ (again this is lung cancer, where it was first really looked at, but the same mutation is probably present in your aunty "PD-L1" or they wouldn't be specifically thinking about Keytruda).
> 
> And these are the trials that it's based on for bladder cancer...
> 
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa1613683 (apologies if it's all a bit wordy) important bits: _ "Pembrolizumab was associated with significantly longer overall survival and with a lower rate of treatment-related adverse events than chemotherapy as second-line therapy for platinum-refractory advanced urothelial carcinoma" _(as she has had further progression, although after such a long time, her disease is considered "platinum-refractory").
> 
> Same trial, longer follow up: http://ascopubs.org/doi/abs/10.1200/JCO.2018.36.6_suppl.410 _"Results observed over 2 years of follow-up, including OS benefit and superior safety with pembro v chemo, were consistent with the interim analyses that led to the approval of pembro in locally advanced or metastatic UC that progressed during or after platinum-based chemotherapy."_
> 
> I'm not sure about combining chemo and immuno in this specific setting, as it looks like the trial data really has been looking at using Keytruda on its own. A forward-thinking oncologist may like to investigate the role of them both together but I imagine the two together could well be quite a burden on her body.
> 
> Given that she does meet the criteria now for immunotherapy, I'd still think about going that way, and see what benefit she can get from it. Chemotherapy can be given with poor kidney function but I think the immuno would be less problematic for kidneys so maybe less likely to damage them - again that's maybe a specific to ask the doctor again. Also it's important to clarify "40% kidney function" could mean both kidneys. So, yeah, maybe 1 is at 42%, but the other could be 100% (!), giving her an average in the 70s. People with only one kidney (even for reasons unrelated to their disease) have cancer treatment all the time. People with one kidney get through life just fine, as well.
> 
> So, these are the things I would ask about
> 
> 1. Can she still have chemotherapy if kidney function drops below 40% in the affected kidney
> 2. Are concerns about kidney function specific to only one kidney, or do they consider the merits of both together?
> 3. What would be the cut off for having chemotherapy for bilateral kidney function?
> 4. Do they know which of chemotherapy or immunotherapy would be more likely to upset kidneys?
> 5. Is there a role for localised/stereotactic radiotherapy to the small tumours near her spine?
> 
> The fact that they want to do one, and hold the other in reserve, says to me that they aren't too worried about that kidney function down the line. So again I would be keen to give the immunotherapy a try whilst it's on the table, as it's something that's much more difficult to be "eligible" for.


AGAIN WOW - this is just brilliant so THANK YOU - you have covered all the points I was questioning and given me some fab reading this afternoon too.

The questions are just perfect and I will see if maybe we can email the oncologist before she has to go back with her decision.

I'm not sure why radiotherapy appears to be off the table but they did say this wouldn't be an option for her this time. Could it be budget? I will def ask the question though as I think it would be great if she could have that and immuno perhaps.


----------



## QOTN

Charity said:


> This is just for a bit of fun. I got 8
> 
> View attachment 391414


4.


----------



## Cully

7 for me @Charity I was surprised there were so many I hadn't done. Although if I'd walked in my sleep I don't know how I'd remember.


----------



## popcornsmum

QOTN said:


> 4.[/QUOTE





Charity said:


> This is just for a bit of fun. I got 8
> 
> View attachment 391414


7!


----------



## QOTN

Cully said:


> 7 for me @Charity I was surprised there were so many I hadn't done. Although if I'd walked in my sleep I don't know how I'd remember.


Waking in my sleep is one of mine so I suppose some uncertainty plus Royal Academy of Music followed by Teacher Training College instead of University so if that counts as equivalent my score is even lower.

Do we know how or why these 20 have been chosen?

I meant walking! Waking is what I do all the time.


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> This is just for a bit of fun. I got 8
> 
> View attachment 391414


I got 5.


----------



## SbanR

Yes, I do sincerely hope you'll keep waking for years to come @QOTN


----------



## QOTN

SbanR said:


> Yes, I do sincerely hope you'll keep waking for years to come @QOTN


Are you hoping my nights are even more disturbed than at present? I only sleep for about 2 hours at a time now!


----------



## SbanR

QOTN said:


> Are you hoping my nights are even more disturbed than at present? I only sleep for about 2 hours at a time now!


Oh no I wouldn't wish THAT on anyone; but certainly to wake each morning


----------



## Summercat

I scored ten. Not all were positives though, an odd mix of choices.:Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 391376
> 
> 
> Going to London tomorrow to celebrate a friend's 500th parkrun...cheese & marmite twists made for the post-run-celebration-bring-and-share.
> 
> And yes, I am well aware of how ridiculous this seems in light of the posts above but I'm excited to see our old London pals. Thanks @SuboJvR for all the info, I've stored it away.


Yum they look delicious


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> This is just for a bit of fun. I got 8
> 
> View attachment 391414


6 for me x


----------



## Charity

QOTN said:


> Waking in my sleep is one of mine so I suppose some uncertainty plus Royal Academy of Music followed by Teacher Training College instead of University so if that counts as equivalent my score is even lower.
> 
> Do we know how or why these 20 have been chosen?
> 
> I meant walking! Waking is what I do all the time.


I came across it on Facebook and it was quite American orientated so I had to tweek it a bit. I'm sure we're all wondering what everyone hasn't done so here's mine.

I have never

Got a tattoo (by choice)
Had children (not by choice)
Gone to university (went to college)
Slept in a tent (no thanks)
Been divorced (not married)
Changed a tyre (tried once and failed)
Been stung by a bee (still time yet)
Walked in my sleep (as far as I know)
Been a bridesmaid (nope)

Just realised that's one more than I originally though t(9).


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

Mine are:

I've never -

- Sung in a choir (can't sing)
- Had children (would have loved them years ago but not now)
- Broken a bone (always felt left out of that one)
- Been divorced (not married, yet)
- Changed a tire (that's what the AA and RAC are for)
- Been stung by a bee (the thought terrifies me)
- Walked in my sleep

So 7 altogether.


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> This is just for a bit of fun. I got 8
> 
> View attachment 391414


Ok my 6 are 'I never'
1 Had chicken pox (well I can't remember if I've had it)
2 Had children (by choice, wanted to get married before having children)
3 Failed a test (failed driving test) (I cant drive due to being severely sight impaired)
4 Gone to university (have been to college & home study)
5 Been divorced (never been married)
6 Changed a tyre


----------



## QOTN

Charity said:


> I came across it on Facebook and it was quite American orientated so I had to tweek it a bit. I'm sure we're all wondering what everyone hasn't done so here's mine.
> 
> I have never
> 
> Got a tattoo (by choice)
> Had children (not by choice)
> Gone to university (went to college)
> Slept in a tent (no thanks)
> Been divorced (not married)
> Changed a tyre (tried once and failed)
> Been stung by a bee (still time yet)
> Walked in my sleep (as far as I know)
> Been a bridesmaid (nope)
> 
> Just realised that's one more than I originally though t(9).


No tattoo
Not been to university (see above.)
Not walked in my sleep
Never been a bridesmaid.

Just realised it says changed a tyre. I thought it meant wheel. I don't think it is possible to change a tyre without heavy equipment.


----------



## Willow_Warren

I got 9! Soon to be 8 though... (Reference post from last Friday).

Hannah


----------



## SuboJvR

I’ve been stung by a wasp but not a bee....


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> This is just for a bit of fun. I got 8
> 
> View attachment 391414


Lived on my own (unless we count a room in halls lol)
Tattoo I would really like but too much of a chicken 
Had children (choice although married would be a single parent and not prepared to do that)
Broken a bone
Been divorced (yet - there is def potential for that atm)
Sleep walk - no idea as I'm asleep


----------



## Citruspips

Scored 8 
Lived on my own (sadly I've always thought I'd quite like it)
Got a tattoo (by choice)
Been divorced (husband has just retired so it's probably a matter of time lol)
Changed a tyre (agree with @Pixie_Tinker_Bell thats what AA and RAC is for)
Walked in my sleep (pretty sure I haven't)
Broken a bone (it's about the only hospital/health issue I've not had)
Sung in a choir (that would not be advised)
Had a tooth out (chickened out of having wisdoms out although I should)


----------



## popcornsmum

And she's claimed it as hers again, she's going to Boop me in the head in the middle of the night again isn't she?! :Nailbiting


----------



## Jaf

I got 7...

No tattoos, children, university, broken bones, glasses (assuming that’s spectacles), divorce or bridesmaid.

I have both changed tyres and wheels!

I’ve only sleep walked a couple of times, sort of night terrors. Woke up the other side of the bedroom all in a state.


----------



## huckybuck

Jaf said:


> I got 7...
> 
> No tattoos, children, university, broken bones, glasses (assuming that's spectacles), divorce or bridesmaid.
> 
> I have both changed tyres and wheels!
> 
> I've only sleep walked a couple of times, sort of night terrors. Woke up the other side of the bedroom all in a state.


Is it rude to ask how old you are???

I never ever needed glasses til I hit about 44. Then I carried on pretending I didn't. It was only after attending a CC meet and Jaimeand Bree saying I think you need to get your eyes tested (couldn't read the menu lol) which I agreed to.....and attending another meet a year later...(stretching even further to read the menu and gave up) and she said I can't believe you still haven't got glasses!!! I succumbed and bought a pair of readers from Waitrose. That was 46. I know I now need to get a stronger pair arghhhhhhhh I'm only 49!


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

huckybuck said:


> Is it rude to ask how old you are???
> 
> I never ever needed glasses til I hit about 44. Then I carried on pretending I didn't. It was only after attending a CC meet and Jaimeand Bree saying I think you need to get your eyes tested (couldn't read the menu lol) which I agreed to.....and attending another meet a year later...(stretching even further to read the menu and gave up) and she said I can't believe you still haven't got glasses!!! I succumbed and bought a pair of readers from Waitrose. That was 46. I know I now need to get a stronger pair arghhhhhhhh I'm only 49!


I always find it quite amusing when people resist glasses. I've been wearing them since I was 5 so it's just part of who I am now. I literally can barely see anything without glasses so there's no getting out of it. I've always wondered what it would be like to be able to see properly without glasses, I find it quite weird to think some people can see fine without any help!

Age related hearing is another one, my dad refuses to get his hearing tested, insists the problem is the way we say things (we haven't changed the way we speak so it's strange that suddenly that's the problem :Hilarious) he's getting so bad nowadays but still won't believe it.


----------



## Jaf

huckybuck said:


> Is it rude to ask how old you are???
> 
> I never ever needed glasses til I hit about 44. Then I carried on pretending I didn't. It was only after attending a CC meet and Jaimeand Bree saying I think you need to get your eyes tested (couldn't read the menu lol) which I agreed to.....and attending another meet a year later...(stretching even further to read the menu and gave up) and she said I can't believe you still haven't got glasses!!! I succumbed and bought a pair of readers from Waitrose. That was 46. I know I now need to get a stronger pair arghhhhhhhh I'm only 49!


Aww I'd love to meet you lot for dinner (even if you laughed at me cos I'm weird).

I'm intrigued now as to how old you think I am...I'm 45. A Capricorn if you believe in such things.

I'm supposed to have regular eye tests at the proper eye dr but haven't had one yet (looking for calcium deposits). But I don't think I need glasses yet, both my parents wear them and so does my big sis. I guess it'll be any time soon. I read that once you start wearing them your vision gets worse! Typical!


----------



## huckybuck

Jaf said:


> Aww I'd love to meet you lot for dinner (even if you laughed at me cos I'm weird).
> 
> I'm intrigued now as to how old you think I am...I'm 45. A Capricorn if you believe in such things.
> 
> I'm supposed to have regular eye tests at the proper eye dr but haven't had one yet (looking for calcium deposits). But I don't think I need glasses yet, both my parents wear them and so does my big sis. I guess it'll be any time soon. I read that once you start wearing them your vision gets worse! Typical!


You never know!!! An int meet could easily be on the cards!!!

And weird???? Ha!!! Any member of PF CC willing to meet up is really NOT weird!!!

Ok so 45 - this is about the time it starts lol!!

It def gets worse once you start wearing and really quickly too!! I have to say the amazement and relief is great when you can read the menu but it's worrying when you know there's no point even trying to unless you've got a pair!!!

Prob shouldn't say this but I'm now a believer of 
- the longer you hold off the better with hindsight (gosh is that a pun or what?)

I think there may be something to be said for exercising and making those body parts work rather than making it easier for them - but I am NOT an optician, optrometist or doctor so total disclaimer here and absolutely no evidence to back up or support this theory!!


----------



## huckybuck

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> I always find it quite amusing when people resist glasses. I've been wearing them since I was 5 so it's just part of who I am now. I literally can barely see anything without glasses so there's no getting out of it. I've always wondered what it would be like to be able to see properly without glasses, I find it quite weird to think some people can see fine without any help!
> 
> Age related hearing is another one, my dad refuses to get his hearing tested, insists the problem is the way we say things (we haven't changed the way we speak so it's strange that suddenly that's the problem :Hilarious) he's getting so bad nowadays but still won't believe it.


Hearing and age is an odd one.

I have a theory that youngsters nowadays shout more. Simply because they are exposed to loud bars and night clubs. Music on head phones. Game head phones. TV sub woofers and speakers in the house. You name it. Constantly bombarded with a lot of noise. You have to shout to get heard.

I do wonder what effect this will have on their hearing in years to come.

As I'm getting older I'm finding noise harder to cope with. There is so much more peripheral noise everywhere. Traffic on the road and in the skies. TVs have speaker systems and surrround sound etc. Car stereo systems, home systems Opus, Sonus etc etc

As for the way we speak - I sort of get where your Dad's coming from - kids seem to talk REALLY quickly these days and I guess as you get older your brain path ways don't fire as quickly so it's a struggle to keep up with what they are saying. 
Maybe I am getting old but I really don't remember our generation talking so fast!!


----------



## Jaf

I agree, the world is getting noisier. I remember a report on tv about noise in restaurants being increased on purpose. Apparently diners eat more quickly in a noisy restaurant, which means quicker turnover and better profits. 

It doesn’t work for me as I loathe a noisy restaurant, I wander round a new place and if it’s bad I leave.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well I'm picking up my glasses on Monday! They are just for close up work, I was really starting to struggle with crafting/colouring and cross stitch. Getting headaches at work but I'm not sure related, as my prescription is only low. 

I'm only 41, but I've definitely noticed in the last year or so I couldn't read what I could before...

Hannah


----------



## Vanessa131

huckybuck said:


> You never know!!! An int meet could easily be on the cards!!!
> 
> And weird???? Ha!!! Any member of PF CC willing to meet up is really NOT weird!!!
> 
> Ok so 45 - this is about the time it starts lol!!
> 
> It def gets worse once you start wearing and really quickly too!! I have to say the amazement and relief is great when you can read the menu but it's worrying when you know there's no point even trying to unless you've got a pair!!!
> 
> Prob shouldn't say this but I'm now a believer of
> - the longer you hold off the better with hindsight (gosh is that a pun or what?)
> 
> I think there may be something to be said for exercising and making those body parts work rather than making it easier for them - but I am NOT an optician, optrometist or doctor so total disclaimer here and absolutely no evidence to back up or support this theory!!


I'm not sure I believe that your eyes become lazy if you wear glasses. I started wearing glasses at 16, I'm short sighted and my prescription hasn't changed in six years.

I can longer see the TV, clock etc without them on, but I think thats because I'm no longer used to looking at fuzzy items.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

Vanessa131 said:


> I'm not sure I believe that your eyes become lazy if you wear glasses. I started wearing glasses at 16, I'm short sighted and my prescription hasn't changed in six years.
> 
> I can longer see the TV, clock etc without them on, but I think thats because I'm no longer used to looking at fuzzy items.


Thought I'd look it up and came across this explanation:
https://www.health.harvard.edu/newsletter_article/will-wearing-glasses-make-my-eyesight-worse

Which would confirm you're quite right in that you're not used to looking at blurry things anymore so you're not as good as interpreting them now.


----------



## huckybuck

SuboJvR said:


> I can ask some of my lung colleagues what they expect with Keytruda, and my chemo friends, so will be able to find out some more early next week


I hope you don't mind me tagging you again Subojvr but I've had a chat with Aunty P over the weekend and we've discussed everything you said and what I've read.

Some of her main concerns and why she is very apprehensive about the immuno are the possible side effects. She was given a whole list and is under the impression that compared to chemo these can be pretty severe.

Now I may be wrong but when she was told she needed chemo she was given a list of side effects then and if I remember they seemed quite bad too. I think she has forgotten this. (At the consult Dr Z only gave her the info re immuno as she said she already knew the chemo info from the last time)

Chemo she tolerated really really well - and very few side effects - some hair thinning, mouth ulcers, soreness down below and nausea and fatigue the day after transfusion. But nothing drastic or to prevent her from doing everything as normal after about 48 hours. They did end the course a month early as her bloods wouldn't come up but it had already worked it's magic by then.

She seemed to think weighing both the therapies up that this might be the easiest option - 6 months of less severe side effects compared to up to 2 years of bad ones. I have pointed out the potential possibility of curative (and Dr Z did use that word) regarding immuno (rather than palliative with chemo) and that as such it needs serious consideration despite the side effects. I don't think she completely understood the potential immuno could give back to her, how excited Drs are about it or how lucky she was to be offered it. She does now.

Not knowing anyone who's tried keytruda or indeed immunotherapy altogether I do think it's hard for her to know what to expect.

I know they are 2 completely different therapies but the fact that her body tolerated chemo so well could we hope the same goes with immuno?

Would it be at all possible to ask your chemo colleagues if they have seen any of the side effects in any of their patients who've had or are having keytruda? How quickly did they start to see them, what the most common ones have been and how severe they have been? Has anyone given up because they couldn't cope with them and can medicines help lessen them. And of course if they have had patients where it simply hasn't worked whether in the short term or longer term?

I understand that your colleagues will be dealing with mostly lung cancer patients and (having read up) know that some of the side effects can seem to be concurrent with the type of cancer it's being used to target but any info they were prepared to share would be an enormous help in her decision.

I know this is an really big ask of you and of your colleagues and I do hope that I am not overstepping the mark with more of these questions - please tell me enough is enough and I will completely understand. And thank you of course for reading and taking so much time to respond this far.


----------



## SuboJvR

huckybuck said:


> I hope you don't mind me tagging you again Subojvr but I've had a chat with Aunty P over the weekend and we've discussed everything you said and what I've read.
> 
> Some of her main concerns and why she is very apprehensive about the immuno are the possible side effects. She was given a whole list and is under the impression that compared to chemo these can be pretty severe.
> 
> Now I may be wrong but when she was told she needed chemo she was given a list of side effects then and if I remember they seemed quite bad too. I think she has forgotten this. (At the consult Dr Z only gave her the info re immuno as she said she already knew the chemo info from the last time)
> 
> Chemo she tolerated really really well - and very few side effects - some hair thinning, mouth ulcers, soreness down below and nausea and fatigue the day after transfusion. But nothing drastic or to prevent her from doing everything as normal after about 48 hours. They did end the course a month early as her bloods wouldn't come up but it had already worked it's magic by then.
> 
> She seemed to think weighing both the therapies up that this might be the easiest option - 6 months of less severe side effects compared to up to 2 years of bad ones. I have pointed out the potential possibility of curative (and Dr Z did use that word) regarding immuno (rather than palliative with chemo) and that as such it needs serious consideration despite the side effects. I don't think she completely understood the potential immuno could give back to her, how excited Drs are about it or how lucky she was to be offered it. She does now.
> 
> Not knowing anyone who's tried keytruda or indeed immunotherapy altogether I do think it's hard for her to know what to expect.
> 
> I know they are 2 completely different therapies but the fact that her body tolerated chemo so well could we hope the same goes with immuno?
> 
> Would it be at all possible to ask your chemo colleagues if they have seen any of the side effects in any of their patients who've had or are having keytruda? How quickly did they start to see them, what the most common ones have been and how severe they have been? Has anyone given up because they couldn't cope with them and can medicines help lessen them. And of course if they have had patients where it simply hasn't worked whether in the short term or longer term?
> 
> I understand that your colleagues will be dealing with mostly lung cancer patients and (having read up) know that some of the side effects can seem to be concurrent with the type of cancer it's being used to target but any info they were prepared to share would be an enormous help in her decision.
> 
> I know this is an really big ask of you and of your colleagues and I do hope that I am not overstepping the mark with more of these questions - please tell me enough is enough and I will completely understand. And thank you of course for reading and taking so much time to respond this far.


Hey 

So.. you're quite right, there is an endless list of side effects with chemotherapy as well and I think it's perhaps worth Aunty P hearing that from the doctor as well. As I said before platinum based chemotherapy can be very kidney toxic (likely her function now is a combination of tumour and chemotherapy) and so I would worry in particular about the risk to her kidney function. It's great she tolerated it well before though.

So it's important to compare apples with apples - do ask the doctor for the same level of information but Macmillan has a start point (some of our consultants actually print these fact sheets off);

https://www.macmillan.org.uk/inform...therapy/gemcitabine-and-cisplatin-gemcis.html

Keytruda also has a long list of side effects but my colleague said that it is very well tolerated. Essentially, if one person experiences a thing, it goes on the "side effect" list as it gets reported to the drug companies.

Macmillan have a page on Keytruda as well but there's also this interesting forum thread about people talking about their experiences

https://community.macmillan.org.uk/...ng-cancer-forum/120431/pembrolizumab-keytruda

I guess one thought is it doesn't need to be "all on one now". If she did have a bad side effect, she could swap straight to GC, she wouldn't need to pursue two years before being allowed. But the same is perhaps not true the other way around - if the GC affected the kidneys badly. Chemotherapy is what we call "cytotoxic" meaning "cell-poison", basically. So... it's nasty stuff.

It's scary to think about something new but I'd definitely encourage her to ask Dr Z for more details of experiences, data from her own patients, stuff like that. If she had a couple of cycles and it wasn't for her, she could swap, but at least she had given the possibility of a cure a chance?


----------



## SuboJvR

My nursey colleague told me about a lung chap who, in October 2017 was told he wouldn’t make Christmas. He started Keytruda and he’s still here.  

It is difficult, but we all kinda feel that immunotherapy is ‘the future’ and will hold the key to truly curing cancer


----------



## huckybuck

Thank you @SuboJvR

Will tell her exactly what you said (esp about 1 person and side effects - that's interesting) 
and will print off the fact sheets too.

I know if it were me I'd def be giving iimmuno a chance so will give her as much info as I can. It's intersting when I spoke to my other Aunty who went with her she said she'd initially have gone for the chemo option too - but reading the links you gave me (and I did relay our convos) she has now completely changed her mind.

At the end of the day whatever she chooses I will be happy with as it's completely her choice but I will arm her with everything I possibly can before she does make the decision lol!


----------



## SuboJvR

huckybuck said:


> Thank you @SuboJvR
> 
> Will tell her exactly what you said (esp about 1 person and side effects - that's interesting)
> and will print off the fact sheets too.
> 
> I know if it were me I'd def be giving iimmuno a chance so will give her as much info as I can. It's intersting when I spoke to my other Aunty who went with her she said she'd initially have gone for the chemo option too - but reading the links you gave me (and I did relay our convos) she has now completely changed her mind.
> 
> At the end of the day whatever she chooses I will be happy with as it's completely her choice but I will arm her with everything I possibly can before she does make the decision lol!


Yes absolutely - it's her choice, her life! I would just want her to 100% have all the up to date information to make that choice. With Dr Z saying she would remember the GC stuff from last time, she more likely only remembers her own experience, which is fine, but could certainly be different a second time (cancer can also develop resistance as it may mutate having been exposed a bit like antibiotic resistance). And if she did choose it again Dr Z would no doubt have to go through all those side effects again. But I think it's important for her to review the full list of side effects for both - they're probably similar to be honest - and death is always on the list for chemo (life threatening infection).

I suppose that's another big difference - chemo wipes out the immune system (which is what prevented her last cycle before, with her levels not 'coming up'), whilst immunotherapy makes it work harder 

I'm sure Dr Z has some stories to tell of her own patients also, with both options 

My colleague did think it a bit unfair for a doctor not to give much indication of the 'best choice'... which I forgot until now... until you said about cure v palliative. I think that was Dr Z showing her hand - she must believe immuno has the best chance of getting things under control for good but would equally support if Aunty P wanted to pursue chemotherapy.


----------



## Jaf

Confession...I had a clear out of my freezer...I found a tortilla from 2007! Oh dear.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Ooooh, I feel sooo much better now @Jaf


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Confession...I had a clear out of my freezer...I found a tortilla from 2007! Oh dear.


Don't feel too bad Jaf.
:Shamefullyembarrased:Shamefullyembarrased I have a terrible confession! I have loads of frozen mixed veg stuck in the shelves in my freezer. No amount of brushing, poking and tweezing will remove it and only makes it worse.
Consequently said veg has been there for X years getting defrosted and re frozen 2 or 3 times a year.
There, I've admitted it! :Jawdrop


----------



## Tawny75

Charity said:


> This is just for a bit of fun. I got 8
> 
> View attachment 391414


I got 3

Never lived on my own, Gone to University, or Been divorced,

Well I suppose it is 2 and a half really, I live on my own Monday to Friday now that Daughter is at Uni. Mr T works away all week.


----------



## Tawny75

huckybuck said:


> Hearing and age is an odd one.
> 
> I have a theory that youngsters nowadays shout more. Simply because they are exposed to loud bars and night clubs. Music on head phones. Game head phones. TV sub woofers and speakers in the house. You name it. Constantly bombarded with a lot of noise. You have to shout to get heard.
> 
> I do wonder what effect this will have on their hearing in years to come.
> 
> As I'm getting older I'm finding noise harder to cope with. There is so much more peripheral noise everywhere. Traffic on the road and in the skies. TVs have speaker systems and surrround sound etc. Car stereo systems, home systems Opus, Sonus etc etc
> 
> As for the way we speak - I sort of get where your Dad's coming from - kids seem to talk REALLY quickly these days and I guess as you get older your brain path ways don't fire as quickly so it's a struggle to keep up with what they are saying.
> Maybe I am getting old but I really don't remember our generation talking so fast!!


See I am the opposite, I cannot abide silence and quiet I find it oppressive. In my office I always have headphones on either listening to music or a podcast or audiobook. The first thing I do when I get home after greeting the cats is turn the TV or radio on.

I however do speak really fast, my family call it gabbling. My cousin and I get faster and faster when we talk and the rest of the family just switch off. I am 43


----------



## Cully

I'm thinking of trying Aldi and Lidl for a change from Tesco. Can anyone tell me if they have those motorised shopping trolleys for disabled customers? They look like mobility scooters but with a big wire basket on the front. My nearest Aldi and Lidl are too far away to use my scooter, but I could get a taxi if they have those trolleys instore.


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> I'm thinking of trying Aldi and Lidl for a change from Tesco. Can anyone tell me if they have those motorised shopping trolleys for disabled customers? They look like mobility scooters but with a big wire basket on the front. My nearest Aldi and Lidl are too far away to use my scooter, but I could get a taxi if they have those trolleys instore.


My localish Aldi & Lidi dont have them 
I've only seen them in my local Tesco & Sainsbury's x


----------



## Fred&KiKi

seeing as this is a post for random stuff i feel my quick rant maybe acceptable..... My little A**wipe of a cat (Freddie) will be the death of me!(and im only 27!) the little sod went out at 4am friday morning, he such an outdoorsy cat! i expected him to be wanting in by 7.30 as normal... nope no sign of him...... and it snowed sooooooooooo badly friday! I walked from the front to the back door so often friday i managed to do 15,000 steps barley leaving the house! Two laps of the housing block still no sign of fred... calling every half hour-hour.... still no fred. He rocls up at MIDNIGHT!!! comes in for a few hours for food and tuna and then goes out again for another 8hours.... Shows up with a dead bird as a peace offering! Its a good job i love that doofus! anyone elses cats do stupid stuff to them? he's like a naughty teenager at times lol


----------



## Cully

ebonycat said:


> My localish Aldi & Lidi dont have them
> I've only seen them in my local Tesco & Sainsbury's x


Thanks. I guess that's probably the case allover. They're cut price stores, so have to make cuts where they can, probably at the cost to customer care. Yes, Morrisons and ASDA have them too. The prices in Tesco seem to be getting ridiculous now. I expect it's the same in the rest of the big supermarkets.


----------



## Fred&KiKi

Cully said:


> Thanks. I guess that's probably the case allover. They're cut price stores, so have to make cuts where they can, probably at the cost to customer care. Yes, Morrisons and ASDA have them too. The prices in Tesco seem to be getting ridiculous now. I expect it's the same in the rest of the big supermarkets.


yeah i have to say i dont recall seeing any in the Aldi and Lidl near me either  unless they have them out back or something, might be worth calling the store in advance just to ask and see?


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> I'm thinking of trying Aldi and Lidl for a change from Tesco. Can anyone tell me if they have those motorised shopping trolleys for disabled customers? They look like mobility scooters but with a big wire basket on the front. My nearest Aldi and Lidl are too far away to use my scooter, but I could get a taxi if they have those trolleys instore.


Haven't seen them Cully, not even in the really big Aldi


----------



## Summercat

@Cully 
I don't know but am wondering if ordering from Lidl or Aldi might be an option, if they offer delivery.


----------



## TriTri

Fred&KiKi said:


> seeing as this is a post for random stuff i feel my quick rant maybe acceptable..... My little A**wipe of a cat (Freddie) will be the death of me!(and im only 27!) the little sod went out at 4am friday morning, he such an outdoorsy cat! i expected him to be wanting in by 7.30 as normal... nope no sign of him...... and it snowed sooooooooooo badly friday! I walked from the front to the back door so often friday i managed to do 15,000 steps barley leaving the house! Two laps of the housing block still no sign of fred... calling every half hour-hour.... still no fred. He rocls up at MIDNIGHT!!! comes in for a few hours for food and tuna and then goes out again for another 8hours.... Shows up with a dead bird as a peace offering! Its a good job i love that doofus! anyone elses cats do stupid stuff to them? he's like a naughty teenager at times lol


Yep, it's one big rollercoaster ride! So hang on in there!


----------



## Cully

Summercat said:


> @Cully
> I don't know but am wondering if ordering from Lidl or Aldi might be an option, if they offer delivery.


I did see something saying they don't do deliveries in order to keep costs down. I must say, neither of them seem too hot on customer care.


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Haven't seen them Cully, not even in the really big Aldi


it's not looking promising.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Cully nor here - partly I suspect because the aisles are so narrow (they are here anyway). I love Lidl but you have to go expecting to be a little longer, as the queues are longer but that's one of the reasons it's cheaper I guess. In fairness, even Lidl is getting more and more expensive.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Cully nor here - partly I suspect because the aisles are so narrow (they are here anyway). I love Lidl but you have to go expecting to be a little longer, as the queues are longer but that's one of the reasons it's cheaper I guess. In fairness, even Lidl is getting more and more expensive.


Oh well, never mind. It was just a thought as I'm getting bored with Tesco and the price increases.


----------



## huckybuck

SuboJvR said:


> Hey
> 
> So.. you're quite right, there is an endless list of side effects with chemotherapy as well and I think it's perhaps worth Aunty P hearing that from the doctor as well. As I said before platinum based chemotherapy can be very kidney toxic (likely her function now is a combination of tumour and chemotherapy) and so I would worry in particular about the risk to her kidney function. It's great she tolerated it well before though.
> 
> So it's important to compare apples with apples - do ask the doctor for the same level of information but Macmillan has a start point (some of our consultants actually print these fact sheets off);
> 
> https://www.macmillan.org.uk/inform...therapy/gemcitabine-and-cisplatin-gemcis.html
> 
> Keytruda also has a long list of side effects but my colleague said that it is very well tolerated. Essentially, if one person experiences a thing, it goes on the "side effect" list as it gets reported to the drug companies.
> 
> Macmillan have a page on Keytruda as well but there's also this interesting forum thread about people talking about their experiences
> 
> https://community.macmillan.org.uk/...ng-cancer-forum/120431/pembrolizumab-keytruda
> 
> I guess one thought is it doesn't need to be "all on one now". If she did have a bad side effect, she could swap straight to GC, she wouldn't need to pursue two years before being allowed. But the same is perhaps not true the other way around - if the GC affected the kidneys badly. Chemotherapy is what we call "cytotoxic" meaning "cell-poison", basically. So... it's nasty stuff.
> 
> It's scary to think about something new but I'd definitely encourage her to ask Dr Z for more details of experiences, data from her own patients, stuff like that. If she had a couple of cycles and it wasn't for her, she could swap, but at least she had given the possibility of a cure a chance?


Thank you so much again for your input it's so helpful.

I'm writing down everything you've said and I've told her about you! She is very open your thoughts on everything.

The link to the discussion made really interesting and will definitely direct her to that regarding the side effects.

I do want to ask the question about when they would do the first scan and whether it its likely the tumours appear to get worse before better (inflammation? And can they actually tell what's really happening?). She has had similar just recently with her last scan - the bladder tumour was showing a lot of red but it turns out to be mostly inflammation (biopsy result) If that was the case - how long they would risk continuing before wanting to swop to chemo.

All the stuff I've read about keytruda for bladder cancer does seem to point to extending life span rather than cure but If I've read correctly the trials were over a 3 year period so no more data yet.

Even if the likelihood of a cure is remote in this instance I still feel the chance of one is enough to give it a try. And if the possible side effects are much less than chemo which appears to be the case.

Her life expectancy at diagnosis was 6 months to 2 years max (11 years ago) and immunotherapy wasn't available then for her to try so who knows what else may come along soon (or indeed if people can be cured when it was thought impossible).


----------



## popcornsmum

Cully said:


> I'm thinking of trying Aldi and Lidl for a change from Tesco. Can anyone tell me if they have those motorised shopping trolleys for disabled customers? They look like mobility scooters but with a big wire basket on the front. My nearest Aldi and Lidl are too far away to use my scooter, but I could get a taxi if they have those trolleys instore.


I find Aldi and Lidl SO stressful!! They're always so busy and noisy! Plus Lidl is more or less the same price as Asda in most things if not more for things like broccoli! Aldi food I find goes off and I don't trust their meat! I absolutely love shopping Sainsbury's such a lovely shopping experience but we're too poor to shop there so always end up in Asda! I do love Tesco's but it's not too near and the prices have gone up but they have everywhere now!


----------



## Jaf

I’ve never been to aldi! I was excited when lidl arrived 5 years ago. I loathe lidl though, just because the tills are so bad. Not enough staff and no room to pack.

At the mercadona it is still common for people with baskets to be let go in front by people with trolleys. I think the queue’s bad if there’s 1 trolley in front of me!


----------



## Vanessa131

popcornsmum said:


> I find Aldi and Lidl SO stressful!! They're always so busy and noisy! Plus Lidl is more or less the same price as Asda in most things if not more for things like broccoli! Aldi food I find goes off and I don't trust their meat! I absolutely love shopping Sainsbury's such a lovely shopping experience but we're too poor to shop there so always end up in Asda! I do love Tesco's but it's not too near and the prices have gone up but they have everywhere now!


Lidl, aldi, morrisons and sainsbury's use the same supplier for raw poultry. It's processed by a local firm, who also make McDonalds chicken nuggets and KFC popcorn.


----------



## Tawny75

I am more than a little excited, my yarn has arrived for my next project. I can't wait to get home tonight to start it.










When finished, I ma hoping it will look like this.


----------



## huckybuck

Tawny75 said:


> I am more than a little excited, my yarn has arrived for my next project. I can't wait to get home tonight to start it.
> 
> View attachment 392130
> 
> 
> When finished, I ma hoping it will look like this.


Those are such pretty colours - we def have the same taste!!


----------



## Jaf

A friend sent me a letter and accidentally included an almost empty pack of paracetamol. I am very disturbed, nay horrified, to discover he uses them randomly and not left to right!


----------



## Summercat

@Jaf 
Another random paracetamol packet user 
Just pop anyone out


----------



## Jaf

Hurumph! What about packets of crisps...please tell you open them the right way up?


----------



## Summercat

@Jaf 
Yes, I open crisps from the top


----------



## Jaf

Hurrah!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Last night Lola brought in a common garden worm, tonight a tiny slug... why... just why... this is not the first time.


----------



## Summercat

Do you put them back in the garden @Willow_Warren 
I feel bad for the worms and such on sidewalks and usually move them to grass if not too many.


----------



## Willow_Warren

@Summercat yes, I returned them to the garden. Not keen on slugs, but worms are good.


----------



## Cully

Willow_Warren said:


> Last night Lola brought in a common garden worm, tonight a tiny slug... why... just why... this is not the first time.


Worms, bees, crane flies, moths, big fat slow worm, lizard and vole so far. Oh and sadly, butterflies. I dread what she'll bring in this year.


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> Those are such pretty colours - we def have the same taste!!


You'll have to teach Lily n Sev to be guard cats @Tawny75 . Someone's going to make a dawn raid on your house once that new blanket is completed


----------



## Tawny75

huckybuck said:


> Those are such pretty colours - we def have the same taste!!


I love the colours. I am doing this one for a friend of mine, she doesn't have a clue!


----------



## Tawny75

Jaf said:


> A friend sent me a letter and accidentally included an almost empty pack of paracetamol. I am very disturbed, nay horrified, to discover he uses them randomly and not left to right!


Why..why would someone do this?


----------



## Tawny75

SbanR said:


> You'll have to teach Lily n Sev to be guard cats @Tawny75 . Someone's going to make a dawn raid on your house once that new blanket is completed


The question is, will @huckybuck take the blanket or the kittens? It will be a hard decision I feel.


----------



## TriTri

Mrs Funkin said:


> Haha! There's another version that's cheese and a tomatoey herb bruschetta mix instead of the marmite
> 
> Subo, easiest thing ever! Sheet ready rolled puff, two tsp marmite spread all over, 60g finely grated cheddar on one half, fold over, press down, slice into 12 with pizza wheel, twizzle, onto baking sheet (use baking paper underneath, or the pastry is pesky!), 200 degrees fab oven for about 20 mins (ish).


Oh nice! I use the cheat ready made puff pastry for mincemeat twirls or sausage twirls. Just spread a layer of mincemeat over the top, roll the pastry like a Swiss roll and cut slices, then brush with milk (or egg) & cook. For sausage rolls or easier, sausage twirls, spread readymade sausage meat over the top and add seasoning, again roll like a Swiss roll, cut into slices, brush with a little milk and cook. Tastiest things are though, St.Dennis, or cheese and bacon puffs to those that don't know what they are! Cut a sheet into rectangles, score in a border about 1.5 cm from edges, brush border with milk, add grated cheese then a big piece of bacon and cook. The border puffs up and the middle remains less puffy. Quick and easy. Or! Same thing with caramelised red onion in balsamic vinegar with thyme, and goats cheese...
The pastry is often only £1 in Ssinsburys. I'm sure I saw a recipe last week with it, using chocolate spread!


----------



## TriTri

Tawny75 said:


> I am more than a little excited, my yarn has arrived for my next project. I can't wait to get home tonight to start it.
> 
> View attachment 392130
> 
> 
> When finished, I ma hoping it will look like this.


That looks lovely! I do love your blankets.

I had a go at making a wool cat bed in 15 minutes, using your fingers to crochet instead of needles. A bit of a disaster! Wrong wool and followed a YouTube video badly... here's what is should have looked like in 15 mins, and here's what it did look like!


----------



## Tawny75

TriTri said:


> View attachment 392182
> View attachment 392183
> 
> That looks lovely! I do love your blankets.
> 
> I had a go at making a wool cat bed in 15 minutes, using your fingers to crochet instead of needles. A bit of a disaster! Wrong wool and followed a YouTube video badly... here's what is should have looked like in 15 mins, and here's what it did look like!


Oh dear, if it helps, I have undone far more blankets than I have actually finished


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> The question is, will @huckybuck take the blanket or the kittens? It will be a hard decision I feel.


BOTH!!!:Jawdrop:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Tawny75

SbanR said:


> BOTH!!!:Jawdrop:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Catless and Blanketless, I will have been robbed :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> View attachment 392182
> View attachment 392183
> 
> That looks lovely! I do love your blankets.
> 
> I had a go at making a wool cat bed in 15 minutes, using your fingers to crochet instead of needles. A bit of a disaster! Wrong wool and followed a YouTube video badly... here's what is should have looked like in 15 mins, and here's what it did look like!


I was just thinking, has anyone made one of those crocheted cat beds yet? It looks so easy on the video I was thinking of having a go myself. Not so confident now.:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> I was just thinking, has anyone made one of those crocheted cat beds yet? It looks so easy on the video I was thinking of having a go myself. Not so confident now.:Hilarious


If TT got that result what hope is there for the rest of us?


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> I was just thinking, has anyone made one of those crocheted cat beds yet? It looks so easy on the video I was thinking of having a go myself. Not so confident now.:Hilarious


Well I believe my super chunky wool is 3/4 inch and should be 1 inch as she uses 1 inch and I think the Cozy yarn they sell may be firmer. I thought she went slow enough in the video until I tried myself, and then it seemed too fast! I had to keep rewinding. I unravelled it a few times. Will try to source a 1 inch super chunky yarn and try again.... somewhen.


----------



## TriTri

Tawny75 said:


> Catless and Blanketless, I will have been robbed :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Just give in like the rest of us..... 
did you really think you could be boss to a cat? Hilarious!


----------



## Tawny75

TriTri said:


> Just give in like the rest of us.....
> did you really think you could be boss to a cat? Hilarious!


I know now I am a humble slave.


----------



## Charity

Now our back garden has been improved and refreshed, there are certain parts of it which we would like Toppy to keep off of because he throws earth everywhere. I suggested to OH this morning that we should get some lion manure. His reply was "where are we going to get a lion? We've got enough trouble looking after two cats, we don't want a lion".


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Now our back garden has been improved and refreshed, there are certain parts of it which we would like Toppy to keep off of because he throws earth everywhere. I suggested to OH this morning that we should get some lion manure. His reply was "where are we going to get a lion? We've got enough trouble looking after two cats, we don't want a lion".


Now that's certainly a man to keep Charity I'm sure you'll be able to convert him to the idea of having a lion. He's a true Cat Man


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Now that's certainly a man to keep Charity I'm sure you'll be able to convert him to the idea of having a lion. He's a true Cat Man


Actually, if he was offered the choice of a cat or a lion, he'd choose the lion.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Actually, if he was offered the choice of a cat or a lion, he'd choose the lion.


NO! :Jawdrop


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Actually, if he was offered the choice of a cat or a lion, he'd choose the lion.


A lions just an XL puddy tat


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> Now our back garden has been improved and refreshed, there are certain parts of it which we would like Toppy to keep off of because he throws earth everywhere. I suggested to OH this morning that we should get some lion manure. His reply was "where are we going to get a lion? We've got enough trouble looking after two cats, we don't want a lion".


I like the pics of Toppy throwing earth everywhere and his muddy paws hahaha!


----------



## Willow_Warren

That Monday morning feeling when you’ve been off work for a week and remember how far behind you are with work and that you wasted you holiday being lazy watching too much telly!


----------



## Charity

Just for you then @Willow_Warren


----------



## SbanR

Arrggghhh!!! ZP is trying to suck me into placing online orders instead of phone orders:Woot. I'm not sure I dare:Bawling. As it is I've spent over an hour going round and round trying to sort out my password:Bawling


----------



## ewelsh

I'm chuffed to bits, look what I spotted this morning 

1 snow drop  only 199 to come.

Sorry about the dog she wouldn't get out of the way plus I was worried she would trample all over my snow drop.


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Arrggghhh!!! ZP is trying to suck me into placing online orders instead of phone orders:Woot. I'm not sure I dare:Bawling. As it is I've spent over an hour going round and round trying to sort out my password:Bawling


I've only ever ordered online, but then I've only been ordering for a few months. Sorry, wish I could help. How about a password like 'the cat'. No? Thought not!


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> I'm chuffed to bits, look what I spotted this morning
> 
> 1 snow drop  only 199 to come.
> 
> Sorry about the dog she wouldn't get out of the way plus I was worried she would trample all over my snow drop.
> 
> View attachment 392892


What! You're not putting fencing around it?


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> What! You're not putting fencing around it?


Good idea :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> I'm chuffed to bits, look what I spotted this morning
> 
> 1 snow drop  only 199 to come.
> 
> Sorry about the dog she wouldn't get out of the way plus I was worried she would trample all over my snow drop.
> 
> View attachment 392892


Us down south have had snowdrops for about two weeks now. Let us have a photo when the other 199 come up.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> I've only ever ordered online, but then I've only been ordering for a few months. Sorry, wish I could help. How about a password like 'the cat'. No? Thought not!


No, I was happy to use the generated password. I couldn't find "my data" to enter it as the new password. Had to click into every section to find it
Have you paid into their discount offer? Is 3% a normal discount?
To those who've had the discount for years, does ZP reduce the disc on renewal as they think you're hooked? I've been given a choice of signing for 1 year or 2.


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> No, I was happy to use the generated password. I couldn't find "my data" to enter it as the new password. Had to click into every section to find it
> Have you paid into their discount offer? Is 3% a normal discount?
> To those who've had the discount for years, does ZP reduce the disc on renewal as they think you're hooked? I've been given a choice of signing for 1 year or 2.


Didn't have any of that with mine when I signed up. I'm trying to think who uses ZP and might be able to help.er.... @ChaosCat @vivien @Charity 
One of those lovelies might be online now.


----------



## Charity

When I started with Zooplus some years ago, the discount was 7% then a couple of years back they reduced it. Mine is now 5%. They don't reduce it on renewal no, so you should get the same next time round unless they do an overall reduction again. I presume new customers are only offered 3% then.  I've always just signed for a year but I've done it for two this last time.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> When I started with Zooplus some years ago, the discount was 7% then a couple of years back they reduced it. Mine is now 5%. They don't reduce it on renewal no, so you should get the same next time round unless they do an overall reduction again. I presume new customers are only offered 3% then.  I've always just signed for a year but I've done it for two this last time.


I'm not sure I want to sign up. Apart from the headache of online ordering, they have been giving me time limited 5% discounts. Of course there's no regularity or certainty to these


----------



## huckybuck

So having binge watched most of Tin Star and loving it (Twin Peaks echoes and amazing secenery) I’ve heard so much about You on Netflix... thought I’d try it and ended up watching the whole series lol!! I’m guessing series 2 is on its way now and can’t wait! Just hope it’s as good as the first! This is from someone who’s refused to watch US TV up to now!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, we binge watched 5 episodes of the SAS thing on channel four yesterday...I'm holding myself back from binging on The Marvelous Mrs Maisel, or it will be finished. I do have the last series of Game of Thrones to squeeeeeeze in somewhere before the new series though. 

Hope your eyes aren't too square!


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh, we binge watched 5 episodes of the SAS thing on channel four yesterday...I'm holding myself back from binging on The Marvelous Mrs Maisel, or it will be finished. I do have the last series of Game of Thrones to squeeeeeeze in somewhere before the new series though.
> 
> Hope your eyes aren't too square!


Ooh is the marvellous M M a series???? I've heard about it....


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes indeed, husband and I rather like it. We did the first season in two nights, trying to space out the second.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Love a good binge watch, I do have a rather terrible taste in television though 

Kind of wish I had stayed in bed yesterday, found out yesterday my boss is officially under consultation for redundancy but in all reality left the business for the last time yesterday. His role consolidated with another managers. There will also be "further review of the service departments with restructure". So... All looking really positive! Which is a shame as i really like a lot of the people I work with on a daily basis (my managers aren't people I work with on a daily basis)

Hannah

P.s. I'm pretty sure senior managers in my department think myself and my team get paid too much...


----------



## Tawny75

I love a good binge too, however I am slightly embarrassed to say that my latest binge was Death in Paradise. I don't have a normal TV service into my house so I rely on Amazon and Netflix, so I am working my way through lots of stuff I have never seen.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Nothing wrong with death in paradise

I just binge watched Dollhouse on Amazon, started watching Vikings, and also watched a fair bit of old Time Team. 

Hannah


----------



## Cully

You all watch interesting stuff, so am I weird in getting excited because Finding Nemo was being shown again? I love it when the gulls get their comeuppance. Mine, Mine, Mine!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Human daddy is Really Very Poorly Indeed (I suspect he has gastric flu) and Oscar stayed with him on the bed all day  Sweet, huh? Poor human daddy, it's his b'day tomorrow too, so that's cancelled.


----------



## Matrod

huckybuck said:


> So having binge watched most of Tin Star and loving it (Twin Peaks echoes and amazing secenery) I've heard so much about You on Netflix... thought I'd try it and ended up watching the whole series lol!! I'm guessing series 2 is on its way now and can't wait! Just hope it's as good as the first! This is from someone who's refused to watch US TV up to now!!!


What's tin star on HB? I absolutely love twin peaks so I'd like to give this a go.


----------



## Matrod

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh, we binge watched 5 episodes of the SAS thing on channel four yesterday...I'm holding myself back from binging on The Marvelous Mrs Maisel, or it will be finished. I do have the last series of Game of Thrones to squeeeeeeze in somewhere before the new series though.
> 
> Hope your eyes aren't too square!


The last series of game of thrones is brilliant, I can't wait for the new series to start!

Poor OH, I hope he feels better soon. What a good boy Oscar is being his bed buddy.


----------



## Cully

@Mrs Funkin Sorry to hear Mr F is feeling rotten and hope he feels better a.s.a.p., we can't have him missing his birthday.
Give Oscar an extra chin rub for being such an especially caring boy.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Human daddy is Really Very Poorly Indeed (I suspect he has gastric flu) and Oscar stayed with him on the bed all day  Sweet, huh? Poor human daddy, it's his b'day tomorrow too, so that's cancelled.





Summercat said:


> Do you put them back in the garden @Willow_Warren
> I feel bad for the worms and such on sidewalks and usually move them to grass if not too many.


Me too


----------



## SbanR

Poor human daddy; hope he makes a quick recovery Mrs F. Oscar is a very good nurse

Crocus! @ewelsh


----------



## huckybuck

Matrod said:


> What's tin star on HB? I absolutely love twin peaks so I'd like to give this a go.


Tin Star is on Sky Atlantic catch up - the main characters are British which is good and although the story line far fetched - not quite as far fetched as TP!!! The music and scenery are very reminiscent of the original TP though story completely different! Would love to know what you make if it,


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> Human daddy is Really Very Poorly Indeed (I suspect he has gastric flu) and Oscar stayed with him on the bed all day  Sweet, huh? Poor human daddy, it's his b'day tomorrow too, so that's cancelled.


Oh no. I hope Mr F feels better soon x


----------



## dustydiamond1

What a terrible early birthday present for Oscar's fur daddy, luckily he has a terrific support team.


----------



## huckybuck

So Aunty P had her consult today and I went with her. It wasn’t quite the outcome I expected but actually made a lot of sense. 

We asked lots of questions - her kidney function is bi lateral 43% and the cut off for chemo is 40. No cut off for immuno.

Interestingly her reading in 2008 before her 1st chemo was 45% so actually the chemo didn’t do as much damage as we thought. Good news. 

She can continue to have chemo as long as kidney function allows and as many times as need be, indefinitely. Dr Z can alter the dosage so as to lessen the potential damage and bloods monitored so if kidney function did drop she could tweak or stop if need be. 

Immuno is not considered kidney toxic so that’s good and there’s no kidney function limit criteria to meet. 

Re: Stereotactic RadioT. this isn’t on the table because the spots that have appeared are in similar nodes (same area) to the ones they already zapped so although they have kept the tumours at bay they haven’t prevented them reoccurring. Metastasizing in the same place??? (I got a bit confused at this point but I think there was also a limit to how many times she could have the treatment on the NHS) 

One concern Dr Z has with immuno is to do with Aunty P’s eligibility atm. Aunty P has to have had Cisplatin chemo previously (usually within the last 2 years). Now she has of course had it, but It was in 2009. Dr Z is a bit worried that the “heads that be” might say this was such a long time ago that it doesn’t count. Then they could reject Aunty P. If this happened there is no chance she would be considered again. It’s very unlikely they would check how long ago it was she had the Cisplatin but it is a risk. 

She also explained that the statistics atm showing life expectancy with this immuno seem to be the same whatever stage the tumours are at and irrespective of how much treatment a patient has had already - so the longer we could delay starting the immuno the better if that makes sense. 

There is also a concern that once started it is only allowed to be given for 2 years max (NHS budget as its Sooooo expensive). 

The last time Aunty P had chemo (for lung metastasis) it got rid of them completely and she had no recurrence of any other metastasis for 3 years. 

We got the feeling that Dr Z was erring to chemo as she feels Aunty P will tolerate and respond well. It hopefully will do the trick and there will be no recurrence for a good while again. However if it isnt effective this time or if the cancer rears it’s head further down line and she can’t do any more chemo for any reason, then Aunty P will be able to start immuno without question (as she’d have had the Cisplatin). 

So it seems the longer we can use other treatments and Aunty P continues to respond this is more favourable option weighing it all up. The immuno will always be available for her at any point in the future. At this stage it doesn’t appear to be a cure all but will hopefully give her more time when chemo isn’t an option any more. 

So the outcome is Aunty P will start chemo ASAP. 

Please keep her in your thoughts (and prayers) she is very positive and geared up to start.


----------



## huckybuck

Lots of get well wishes to Mr F @Mrs Funkin 
Such a shame he's poorly for his birthday!!

Is he Aquarius too???


----------



## SbanR

Sending lots of good wishes to Aunty P @huckybuck


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That sounds like a very positive and productive consultation @huckybuck - keep strong Aunty P, hope the chemo can start very soon. You are of course all in my thoughts.

Human daddy and I slept apart last night and Oscar stayed with him, how sweet is that? I hope cats can't catch whatever the heck he's got (I suspect gastric flu). That would be less than fun. I'm at work today but hoping to be able to take a little time owing, to be able to come home to the poorly one, as I wasn't able to do so yesterday. Yes HB, he's an Aquarian...currently not caring about his birthday! In fact, I've just taken him paracetamol and forgot to even say happy birthday. Oops.


----------



## Summercat

Best wishes for your aunty P's treatment to go well @huckybuck


----------



## ewelsh

Well it happened AGAIN, I had Tescos today which I don’t normally have for obvious reasons but I wanted the copy paper, special offer on washing powder etc, so made an order of bulk buys.

A young man arrived, very pleasant.

I innocently said “ would you mind shutting your shutters, as my cat has a habit of getting in vans” 
he said “ yes I’ve been warned about you and your cat” and laughed. 

They must have my name up as a warning in the depot :Bag

In came the shopping and the next thing he comes back in the house to say “ yep she’s in the van and refusing to come out”

:Yawn


----------



## ebonycat

@huckybuck keeping your Aunty P in my daily prayers xx

@Mrs Funkin I hope Mr F feels better soon xx

@ewelsh im sorry but this made me :Hilarious :Hilarious so much xx


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Well it happened AGAIN, I had Tescos today which I don't normally have for obvious reasons but I wanted the copy paper, special offer on washing powder etc, so made an order of bulk buys.
> 
> A young man arrived, very pleasant.
> 
> I innocently said " would you mind shutting your shutters, as my cat has a habit of getting in vans"
> he said " yes I've been warned about you and your cat" and laughed.
> 
> They must have my name up as a warning in the depot :Bag
> 
> In came the shopping and the next thing he comes back in the house to say " yep she's in the van and refusing to come out"
> 
> :Yawn


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious your fame precedes you ewelsh. Not only that, I'm sure they have Lottie's pic, blown up BIG, pinned up on the notice board


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Well it happened AGAIN, I had Tescos today which I don't normally have for obvious reasons but I wanted the copy paper, special offer on washing powder etc, so made an order of bulk buys.
> 
> A young man arrived, very pleasant.
> 
> I innocently said " would you mind shutting your shutters, as my cat has a habit of getting in vans"
> he said " yes I've been warned about you and your cat" and laughed.
> 
> They must have my name up as a warning in the depot :Bag
> 
> In came the shopping and the next thing he comes back in the house to say " yep she's in the van and refusing to come out"
> 
> :Yawn


She's not going to be beaten by a mere Tesco's driver!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh @ewelsh that is brilliant  At least he didn't try to catnap her!


----------



## Jaf

I’ve been away from the cats for years and years (actually since Saturday but it feels like years). I saw a very well padded black and white cat today stalking a big bird. He had no chance, such a pudding of a cat. I wanted to go and squish him till he squeaked. Sob. Home tomorrow, hope the pusscats don’t sulk too much.


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Well it happened AGAIN, I had Tescos today which I don't normally have for obvious reasons but I wanted the copy paper, special offer on washing powder etc, so made an order of bulk buys.
> 
> A young man arrived, very pleasant.
> 
> I innocently said " would you mind shutting your shutters, as my cat has a habit of getting in vans"
> he said " yes I've been warned about you and your cat" and laughed.
> 
> They must have my name up as a warning in the depot :Bag
> 
> In came the shopping and the next thing he comes back in the house to say " yep she's in the van and refusing to come out"
> 
> :Yawn


Deja vu???:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

@huckybuck It sounds like the appointment went very well, so let's hope Aunty P can get started soon.
It's fantastic she is being so upbeat about it all.
You are both in my thoughts daily, praying for a very successful outcome and the strength to help you through it. XX
Bless you both


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooooh, Sewing Bee is back! Hurrah! Oscar is on the sofa with me (!!!!!!) watching it, human daddy is back in bed after a couple of hours in the lounge.


----------



## dustydiamond1

huckybuck said:


> So Aunty P had her consult today and I went with her. It wasn't quite the outcome I expected but actually made a lot of sense.
> 
> We asked lots of questions - her kidney function is bi lateral 43% and the cut off for chemo is 40. No cut off for immuno.
> 
> Interestingly her reading in 2008 before her 1st chemo was 45% so actually the chemo didn't do as much damage as we thought. Good news.
> 
> She can continue to have chemo as long as kidney function allows and as many times as need be, indefinitely. Dr Z can alter the dosage so as to lessen the potential damage and bloods monitored so if kidney function did drop she could tweak or stop if need be.
> 
> Immuno is not considered kidney toxic so that's good and there's no kidney function limit criteria to meet.
> 
> Re: Stereotactic RadioT. this isn't on the table because the spots that have appeared are in similar nodes (same area) to the ones they already zapped so although they have kept the tumours at bay they haven't prevented them reoccurring. Metastasizing in the same place??? (I got a bit confused at this point but I think there was also a limit to how many times she could have the treatment on the NHS)
> 
> One concern Dr Z has with immuno is to do with Aunty P's eligibility atm. Aunty P has to have had Cisplatin chemo previously (usually within the last 2 years). Now she has of course had it, but It was in 2009. Dr Z is a bit worried that the "heads that be" might say this was such a long time ago that it doesn't count. Then they could reject Aunty P. If this happened there is no chance she would be considered again. It's very unlikely they would check how long ago it was she had the Cisplatin but it is a risk.
> 
> She also explained that the statistics atm showing life expectancy with this immuno seem to be the same whatever stage the tumours are at and irrespective of how much treatment a patient has had already - so the longer we could delay starting the immuno the better if that makes sense.
> 
> There is also a concern that once started it is only allowed to be given for 2 years max (NHS budget as its Sooooo expensive).
> 
> The last time Aunty P had chemo (for lung metastasis) it got rid of them completely and she had no recurrence of any other metastasis for 3 years.
> 
> We got the feeling that Dr Z was erring to chemo as she feels Aunty P will tolerate and respond well. It hopefully will do the trick and there will be no recurrence for a good while again. However if it isnt effective this time or if the cancer rears it's head further down line and she can't do any more chemo for any reason, then Aunty P will be able to start immuno without question (as she'd have had the Cisplatin).
> 
> So it seems the longer we can use other treatments and Aunty P continues to respond this is more favourable option weighing it all up. The immuno will always be available for her at any point in the future. At this stage it doesn't appear to be a cure all but will hopefully give her more time when chemo isn't an option any more.
> 
> So the outcome is Aunty P will start chemo ASAP.
> 
> Please keep her in your thoughts (and prayers) she is very positive and geared up to start.


Prayers and best wishes for your Aunty P.


----------



## dustydiamond1

ewelsh said:


> Well it happened AGAIN, I had Tescos today which I don't normally have for obvious reasons but I wanted the copy paper, special offer on washing powder etc, so made an order of bulk buys.
> 
> A young man arrived, very pleasant.
> 
> I innocently said " would you mind shutting your shutters, as my cat has a habit of getting in vans"
> he said " yes I've been warned about you and your cat" and laughed.
> 
> They must have my name up as a warning in the depot :Bag
> 
> In came the shopping and the next thing he comes back in the house to say " yep she's in the van and refusing to come out"
> 
> :Yawn


:Hilarious :Cat :Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

@huckybuck I am so sorry I missed your post regarding your Aunty P's consultation, which sounds very productive and positive. Hoping the chemo starts soon. 
How are you coping, for it must be a terrific strain?

Always in my prayers x


----------



## MaggieDemi

ewelsh said:


> In came the shopping and the next thing he comes back in the house to say " yep she's in the van and refusing to come out"


LOL! That's so funny. I'm glad he didn't drive off with her in there! :Hilarious


----------



## TriTri

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooooh, Sewing Bee is back! Hurrah! Oscar is on the sofa with me (!!!!!!) watching it, human daddy is back in bed after a couple of hours in the lounge.


I missed it boo-hoo, do you know if they will show it again at the weekend? Do you know which channel pleeeeeeaaase?


----------



## Vanessa131

TriTri said:


> I missed it boo-hoo, do you know if they will show it again at the weekend? Do you know which channel pleeeeeeaaase?


It's on bbc iplayer, so can be watched on a smart tv, computer, tablet or phone with an internet connection.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

Waaahhh!! I've just spent the last half hour composing a message to my landlord asking permission to install cat proof fencing! I'm so nervous for the reply!


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> Waaahhh!! I've just spent the last half hour composing a message to my landlord asking permission to install cat proof fencing! I'm so nervous for the reply!


Got the reply - we're allowed  Obviously there's conditions but nothing we weren't expecting. Had a very lovely message that they appreciate pets are part of the family which I think is really nice coming from landlords.


----------



## Charity

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> Got the reply - we're allowed  Obviously there's conditions but nothing we weren't expecting. Had a very lovely message that they appreciate pets are part of the family which I think is really nice coming from landlords.


That's great news, lucky you to have such nice landlords. Wish everyone did.


----------



## TriTri

Vanessa131 said:


> It's on bbc iplayer, so can be watched on a smart tv, computer, tablet or phone with an internet connection.


Oh thank you!


----------



## TriTri

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> Waaahhh!! I've just spent the last half hour composing a message to my landlord asking permission to install cat proof fencing! I'm so nervous for the reply!


Well done! Congratulations. Great news.


----------



## TriTri

ewelsh said:


> Well it happened AGAIN, I had Tescos today which I don't normally have for obvious reasons but I wanted the copy paper, special offer on washing powder etc, so made an order of bulk buys.
> 
> A young man arrived, very pleasant.
> 
> I innocently said " would you mind shutting your shutters, as my cat has a habit of getting in vans"
> he said " yes I've been warned about you and your cat" and laughed.
> 
> They must have my name up as a warning in the depot :Bag
> 
> In came the shopping and the next thing he comes back in the house to say " yep she's in the van and refusing to come out"
> 
> :Yawn


My supermarket have instructions with my order that read something like "it's the property with xxx in the front garden and please drive slowly as I have cats."
A month back I gave one of delivery men a catnip mouse, as he said he has 12 of his own cats! He was serious. 
:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat. Unfortunately I didn't have 12 spare


----------



## dustydiamond1

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> Got the reply - we're allowed  Obviously there's conditions but nothing we weren't expecting. Had a very lovely message that they appreciate pets are part of the family which I think is really nice coming from landlords.


YaY! What a great landlord:Cat


----------



## huckybuck

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> Got the reply - we're allowed  Obviously there's conditions but nothing we weren't expecting. Had a very lovely message that they appreciate pets are part of the family which I think is really nice coming from landlords.


Your landlord sounds an utterly decent person!! Look forward to seeing your cat proofing!!


----------



## Jaf

My mum, bless her, is not the best with technology. The other day my dad said they had the radio on and my mum wanted to turn it off. She asked “how do I turn that woman off?”. She meant the voice operated Alexa.

I have an Alexa too, but the blasted thing can’t hear me (I have a voice problem)


----------



## TriTri

I saw this cat and wondered what it is being fed on, as it appears to be bigger than a house. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Scrubbed three bathrooms and almost bleached myself half to death after the husband's gastroenteritis seems to finally have passed! Changed three beds and boiled the bedding half to death too, as he was like Goldilocks and couldn't decide which bed he wanted to sleep in. Haven't touched the downstairs yet - and the utility AKA Oscar's Food Prep room is like a bomb site, as I've got boxes of food all over the place after he wouldn't eat anything...now he will eat lots again. Sigh. I want to go and tidy it up but can't for as soon as he hears me in there, he will stop his nap and come meowing for foodies  

On annual leave today, not sure this was how I planned on spending it but at least husband is feeling better and Oscar's appetite seems to be back too...I had wanted to do garden stuff but it's raining, so will maybe do that tomorrow instead, or Wednesday. Plus what could be more fun than scrubbing the inside of the shower door and base with a toothbrush?


----------



## Charity

Think you deserve a medal @Mrs Funkin . Glad hubby's feeling better


----------



## Charity

I just love this. This young guy in Brazil started collecting old, thrown away tyres as a hobby and turning them into pet beds. Its now turned into a business.


----------



## Jaf

So my clean friends...what do I do with my bed spread? It’s enormous, padded, and won’t fit in the washing machine. Last time I washed it in the bath! I’m thinking of chopping it in half and putting buttons on the 2 halves.


----------



## ewelsh

Try Velcro strips @Jaf less work than buttons!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'd take it to a launderette, where they have larger washers


----------



## Jaf

Ooh don’t even know if there’s a launderette around here. I will check. Blimey it’s been decades since I’ve used one, maybe even last millennium!


----------



## SbanR

So I thought I'd introduce Ollie to some Catz. There are Enormous chunks of carrot. At least that made it easy to dig out. Also the bilberries. He's eaten 20gms. Hope he'll take to it


----------



## MaggieDemi

Jaf said:


> Ooh don't even know if there's a launderette around here. I will check.


Yeah, laundromats have those big round washing machines for washing blankets and bed spreads.


----------



## SuboJvR

huckybuck said:


> So Aunty P had her consult today and I went with her. It wasn't quite the outcome I expected but actually made a lot of sense.
> 
> We asked lots of questions - her kidney function is bi lateral 43% and the cut off for chemo is 40. No cut off for immuno.
> 
> Interestingly her reading in 2008 before her 1st chemo was 45% so actually the chemo didn't do as much damage as we thought. Good news.
> 
> She can continue to have chemo as long as kidney function allows and as many times as need be, indefinitely. Dr Z can alter the dosage so as to lessen the potential damage and bloods monitored so if kidney function did drop she could tweak or stop if need be.
> 
> Immuno is not considered kidney toxic so that's good and there's no kidney function limit criteria to meet.
> 
> Re: Stereotactic RadioT. this isn't on the table because the spots that have appeared are in similar nodes (same area) to the ones they already zapped so although they have kept the tumours at bay they haven't prevented them reoccurring. Metastasizing in the same place??? (I got a bit confused at this point but I think there was also a limit to how many times she could have the treatment on the NHS)
> 
> One concern Dr Z has with immuno is to do with Aunty P's eligibility atm. Aunty P has to have had Cisplatin chemo previously (usually within the last 2 years). Now she has of course had it, but It was in 2009. Dr Z is a bit worried that the "heads that be" might say this was such a long time ago that it doesn't count. Then they could reject Aunty P. If this happened there is no chance she would be considered again. It's very unlikely they would check how long ago it was she had the Cisplatin but it is a risk.
> 
> She also explained that the statistics atm showing life expectancy with this immuno seem to be the same whatever stage the tumours are at and irrespective of how much treatment a patient has had already - so the longer we could delay starting the immuno the better if that makes sense.
> 
> There is also a concern that once started it is only allowed to be given for 2 years max (NHS budget as its Sooooo expensive).
> 
> The last time Aunty P had chemo (for lung metastasis) it got rid of them completely and she had no recurrence of any other metastasis for 3 years.
> 
> We got the feeling that Dr Z was erring to chemo as she feels Aunty P will tolerate and respond well. It hopefully will do the trick and there will be no recurrence for a good while again. However if it isnt effective this time or if the cancer rears it's head further down line and she can't do any more chemo for any reason, then Aunty P will be able to start immuno without question (as she'd have had the Cisplatin).
> 
> So it seems the longer we can use other treatments and Aunty P continues to respond this is more favourable option weighing it all up. The immuno will always be available for her at any point in the future. At this stage it doesn't appear to be a cure all but will hopefully give her more time when chemo isn't an option any more.
> 
> So the outcome is Aunty P will start chemo ASAP.
> 
> Please keep her in your thoughts (and prayers) she is very positive and geared up to start.


Sorry for missing this!

I think this all sounds really positive and promising and in this light chemo sounds very sensible indeed. I am very glad Dr Z has also given you a sense of what she would recommend at this point, it really makes things a bit more comfortable to decide I think!!

Will be thinking of you all! Xx


----------



## SuboJvR

I’m off to our head office today to do some work with a new team mate. I’ll get to meet some of the other new chaps in the team too

I started my new job a few weeks ago and I’m SOOOOO happy. Like, annoyingly so, trying not to brag about it too much to my old teammates because I feel bad for them. I did a bunch of little things last week and I showed my new boss the list and what I had worked on and he said stuff like “wow you’ve been busy, this is great” and “seems like a productive week!”


----------



## Charity

SuboJvR said:


> I'm off to our head office today to do some work with a new team mate. I'll get to meet some of the other new chaps in the team too
> 
> I started my new job a few weeks ago and I'm SOOOOO happy. Like, annoyingly so, trying not to brag about it too much to my old teammates because I feel bad for them. I did a bunch of little things last week and I showed my new boss the list and what I had worked on and he said stuff like "wow you've been busy, this is great" and "seems like a productive week!"


You should have put this on the 'what have I done to be proud of' thread @SuboJvR, well done you. Glad things are going well.


----------



## SuboJvR

Charity said:


> You should have put this on the 'what have I done to be proud of' thread @SuboJvR, well done you. Glad things are going well.


Maybe!  I've even straightened my hair and stuff so I'm keen to make it look like I'm happy too. Which I am!! But I will see my old boss today lol.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I am officially a doofus. Dentist & hygienist appointment in diary for today, 9am, last night it clicks that 1) I’ve not had text reminder and 2) it’s only 5 months since I went. I’d requested the day off work and everything. So I call them this morning...of course it’s for March, when I’m working. I’m a right scaredy cat, so prefer to see a particular hygienist, which makes it tricky. All sorted but gggrrrr, I’m so stoopid sometimes. 

On the plus side I don’t have to go today when I have sinus pain again and I’m back in bed with the fur ball - and it’s sunny so will get up and go to the garden centre in a bit I think (even though it’s half term!).


----------



## SbanR

We'll just gloss over that little error Mrs F; after all, you were over worked, tired and stressed

Hope the pain eases; fur ball nurse is a little miracle worker


----------



## slartibartfast

Worming day today!
The Overlords were fighting like lions on steroids. Vala almost scratched my eyes out, Ash dragged me around the floor like a sack of potatoes, there were bites and scratches, hissing and spitting.
9 and half worming tablets, 1 litre of blood, what little was left of my mental health...
Now I'm making them a special dinner to apologize.


----------



## SuboJvR

SuboJvR said:


> Maybe!  I've even straightened my hair and stuff so I'm keen to make it look like I'm happy too. Which I am!! But I will see my old boss today lol.


Ahhhh one of the big boss ladies id not seen in a while didn't recognise me at first (red hair, down), when she did she came over and made a big old fuss. She said I looked fantastic and that my new job was clearly agreeing with me!!! With my old boss just next to us oops!!

Still it made my day!!


----------



## Tawny75

It is growing! 72/115 stripes done now.


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> Worming day today!
> The Overlords were fighting like lions on steroids. Vala almost scratched my eyes out, Ash dragged me around the floor like a sack of potatoes, there were bites and scratches, hissing and spitting.
> 9 and half worming tablets, 1 litre of blood, what little was left of my mental health...
> Now I'm making them a special dinner to apologize.


Oh dear! Have you tried Easypill cat putty? Makes pilling easy for my two cats. You've probably tried it, but if not, I recommend one pack of four bars from Viovet. Keep it in the fridge and break off the sizes you need as and when. My cats love it.


----------



## Soozi

TriTri said:


> Oh dear! Have you tried Easypill cat putty? Makes pilling easy for my two cats. You've probably tried it, but if not, I recommend one pack of four bars from Viovet. Keep it in the fridge and break off the sizes you need as and when. My cats love it.


Is the use by date quite long please hun? I can order from U.K. but to make it cheaper on postage to here (Tenerife) I'd like to buy 2 packs. xxx
Animed direct postage might be cheaper for SBF as she's in Poland.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Tawny75 said:


> It is growing! 72/115 stripes done now.
> 
> View attachment 394128


Wow... I'm getting crochet blanket envy.... lol... I do love the petty colours, I'm not very good at putting colours together. H


----------



## Jaf

Sausage gave me a horrible scare. She was quiet mon night, but I couldn’t find any ouchy bits. Tues morn she was all floppy, rushed her to the vets. They couldn’t find anything except had a very high temperature (39.8). Given antipyretic and antibiotics. As soon as we were home she started holding her head up again and had some nibbles of chicken. Later a bit of normal cat food.

Been back to vets this morning, temp normal. Continue with antibiotics. Much noisier in the cat carrier today, feeling better!

Sausage was so good both times with the vets. She is so lovely.


----------



## SbanR

Jaf said:


> Sausage gave me a horrible scare. She was quiet mon night, but I couldn't find any ouchy bits. Tues morn she was all floppy, rushed her to the vets. They couldn't find anything except had a very high temperature (39.8). Given antipyretic and antibiotics. As soon as we were home she started holding her head up again and had some nibbles of chicken. Later a bit of normal cat food.
> 
> Been back to vets this morning, temp normal. Continue with antibiotics. Much noisier in the cat carrier today, feeling better!
> 
> Sausage was so good both times with the vets. She is so lovely.


Oh, it's not nice to get such a horrible fright. Glad she's getting better now; it's amazing how they can catch something so nasty and seemingly out of the blue


----------



## Tawny75

Willow_Warren said:


> Wow... I'm getting crochet blanket envy.... lol... I do love the petty colours, I'm not very good at putting colours together. H


Me either, I have no sense of colour at all. Luckily I am following this pattern, the lady who writes the blog has packs available through the Wool Warehouse. I did not have to pick any colours at all. I already have a new pack to do my next one.


----------



## SbanR

That's amazing Tawny


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh goodness @Jaf how horrid for Sausage and you too. Glad she's on the mend though. 24 hour bug maybe, I presume cats can get such things too.

@Willow_Warren @Tawny75 the colour selection I can do, it's the rest that's beyond me


----------



## slartibartfast

TriTri said:


> Oh dear! Have you tried Easypill cat putty? Makes pilling easy for my two cats. You've probably tried it, but if not, I recommend one pack of four bars from Viovet. Keep it in the fridge and break off the sizes you need as and when. My cats love it.


Overlords are just too damn smart to fall for this, they would eat around and spit out the pill.


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh goodness @Jaf how horrid for Sausage and you too. Glad she's on the mend though. 24 hour bug maybe, I presume cats can get such things too.
> 
> @Willow_Warren @Tawny75 the colour selection I can do, it's the rest that's beyond me


Mrs F I will take you out one day and teach you crochet. I promise I can get you crocheting in a couple of hours.


----------



## TriTri

Soozi said:


> Is the use by date quite long please hun? I can order from U.K. but to make it cheaper on postage to here (Tenerife) I'd like to buy 2 packs. xxx
> Animed direct postage might be cheaper for SBF as she's in Poland.


My current pack expires October 2020.


----------



## Soozi

TriTri said:


> My current pack expires October 2020.


Thanks Hun! That's one bit of info I couldn't find on google! xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So we just went for a little walk around the "block" and ended up getting involved in a Kitty Rescue! Suffice to say Pebble is safe and sound and back home *phew*


----------



## slartibartfast

I'm so proud of my little piggy, she will help some cats in need!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=779710702407619&set=gm.1890482437729008&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## ewelsh

Jaf said:


> Sausage gave me a horrible scare. She was quiet mon night, but I couldn't find any ouchy bits. Tues morn she was all floppy, rushed her to the vets. They couldn't find anything except had a very high temperature (39.8). Given antipyretic and antibiotics. As soon as we were home she started holding her head up again and had some nibbles of chicken. Later a bit of normal cat food.
> 
> Been back to vets this morning, temp normal. Continue with antibiotics. Much noisier in the cat carrier today, feeling better!
> 
> Sausage was so good both times with the vets. She is so lovely.


How is sausage today? X


----------



## ewelsh

Tawny75 said:


> Mrs F I will take you out one day and teach you crochet. I promise I can get you crocheting in a couple of hours.


Oh oh I am so jealous, I'd love to crochet, my mum and Gran are both left handed and have tried to teach me millions times but I'm right handed.

You should do a you tube video @Tawny75 you would have loads of watchers


----------



## Tawny75

ewelsh said:


> Oh oh I am so jealous, I'd love to crochet, my mum and Gran are both left handed and have tried to teach me millions times but I'm right handed.
> 
> You should do a you tube video @Tawny75 you would have loads of watchers


If we are all at a get together one day, I will do crochet corner hehehhe

In all seriousness there are loads of really good tutorials on youtube. My dad taught me the basics when I was a child but the rest I have learned from youtube.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Exciting post today! A wedding invitation  Okay, so it's on a Sunday (I know, it's cheaper to get married on a Sunday) but it's a right fuffle with work stuff...so I now need to go on a diet, so I can fit into one of the many outfits I have only worn once for a wedding...as by the time we've got there, stayed over for two nights and bought a present, there's really no pennies for a new outfit!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Tawny75 said:


> Mrs F I will take you out one day and teach you crochet. I promise I can get you crocheting in a couple of hours.


Yes please @Tawny75  Just pop in the teleporter, would you...oh and bring the furballs for a cuddle too


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yes please @Tawny75  Just pop in the teleporter, would you...oh and bring the furballs for a cuddle too


Of course, furballs go without saying


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ewelsh said:


> Oh oh I am so jealous, I'd love to crochet, my mum and Gran are both left handed and have tried to teach me millions times but I'm right handed.
> 
> You should do a you tube video @Tawny75 you would have loads of watchers


I'm left handed too but have managed to teach myself to crochet - I found that if I had pictures in front of me showing a right handed person doing it then I could 'mirror' the action with my left hand ! My Aunt, who was also left handed, taught me to knit and, again by sitting front of her and mirroring her actions with the needles and wool I successfully learnt to knit - but right handedly. So now I knit right handed but write, crochet and sew left handed


----------



## Jaf

ewelsh said:


> How is sausage today? X


@ewelsh 
Bless you for asking! Sausage is back to normal, happy and talkative. We had a play in the garden earlier, now having a wash on the sofa.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Mrs Funkin said:


> it's cheaper to get married on a Sunday


I didn't know that it was cheaper to get married on a Sunday.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@MaggieDemi well lots of folk in the uk don't get married how we always did (church/registry office, then reception, there was no option to marry on a Sunday), so there are a lot of places like hotels and barns which now do the whole package and Sunday is now available. In fact, I was Matron if Honour at highclere castle (where they film Downton Abbey) on a Sunday. In that case it was half the price for the Sunday (£20k to hire cf £40k! And this was pre-Downton!). I'm not saying weddings are all half price on a Sunday but they are cheaper and often not as booked up in popular locations. We even went to a Monday wedding a few years back, which was most strange, as that one was in a church - but again much cheaper.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Mrs Funkin said:


> it was half the price for the Sunday


Very interesting! Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well I think it's going to be some while before Lola has a blanket!









Clearly my tension needs some work! I've not progressed from single crocket, maybe next weekend...

Hannah


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I am a slovenly trollop. I've just had a shish kebab from the kebab shop in the village for my tea. It was lovely...but terribly lazy. Good grief.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Mrs Funkin said:


> shish kebab from the kebab shop


Yummy! I wish we had a kebab shop. The only place I've had shish kebab was at the NY State Fair.


----------



## Willow_Warren

I’m sure Sunday’s are designed to be lazy! 

I had burger and chips, and for the first time I didn’t burn the brioche bun in the toaster (go me!!!)

Not looking forward to work this week, I have more work left over from last week that I can really cope with, took some home to do over weekend but did not touch, and I’ve so many meetings this week plus I booked Friday off (trying to use my holiday up before end of March). My rant is over


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yay for not burning your bun  

Hannah, I share your pain in the bringing work home thing. In my old role as a community midwife, I started work 90 minutes early, never had a lunch break, generally worked at least an hour extra each night and still did stuff on my days off. It ground me down and made me resentful and I was down such a lot of the time. Plus how we were organised meant that the relationships with women were often very very close, which in lots of respects is great but it did make me worry a lot of the time about them, also not good for my mental health. I’d wake up worrying about someone, then have to go and log on to my laptop and make sure nothing had happened. Not healthy. Now in the role I’m currently covering, my working day is just that. I can’t do anything at home (no facility to do so) and whilst I occasionally worry, is very rare now. I’m almost *whispers* a bit bored on occasion but my mental health needs bored at the moment, so that’s good. If I’m told later this year that the role I’m in is extending, then I’ll look at more ways to improve it for me. I’ve already implemented a few small changes which have improved things, so there’s scope. I on,y tell you this so you know it’s not just you, sometimes you’re buried so deeply in work, you can’t peep over the top of the pile!

I hope your week goes better than you expect it too and that you can enjoy your long weekend. Sometimes the times we think are going to be dreadful aren’t, purely because they don’t meet our dreadful expectations! You could always enlist feline help


----------



## Charity

As the weather is so lovely at the moment, its another very sunny day here today, I suggested this morning to my OH we go somewhere nice, like the forest, country park etc. for a walk and coffee. His reply was "can't, got to get on with painting the shed'.  So, I resigned myself to a usual Monday morning doing housework :Yawn. Ten minutes later, he comes in with light shining in his eyes and says cheerily "we could just go to B&Q as I need... (_proceeds to recite a list of utterly boring things_). You can wander round the garden area and we can have a coffee there". :Meh So, my idea of a day of mental and spiritual refreshment and exercise has been reduced to a morning out at the ***** local DIY store.. :Banghead:Arghh


----------



## Willow_Warren

@Charity I like your first idea... I'll join you...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I could join you for either @Charity - I quite like a wander around the garden centre...but I also like a walk in a beautiful place. Would somebody just invent the teleporter!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@Charity sounds like your OH and me have similar ideas - I've just written my 2019 garden 'to do' list and top of the list is paint the shed and the fence, so a visit to B&Q is also on my radar 

Can tell the warmer weather is here without even going outside - Bertie is shedding his winter coat  As much as I love long haired cats I am thankful that Bertie's coat is short haired ! Gave him a quick brush last night and ended up with three (!!!!) handfuls of black fur - at least that's a couple of furballs worth that won't end up being barfed onto the carpet !!!


----------



## Soozi

Charity said:


> As the weather is so lovely at the moment, its another very sunny day here today, I suggested this morning to my OH we go somewhere nice, like the forest, country park etc. for a walk and coffee. His reply was "can't, got to get on with painting the shed'.  So, I resigned myself to a usual Monday morning doing housework :Yawn. Ten minutes later, he comes in with light shining in his eyes and says cheerily "we could just go to B&Q as I need... (_proceeds to recite a list of utterly boring things_). You can wander round the garden area and we can have a coffee there". :Meh So, my idea of a day of mental and spiritual refreshment and exercise has been reduced to a morning out at the ***** local DIY store.. :Banghead:Arghh


Welcome to my world! Our outings are nearly always like this! Shopping for stuff that's impossible to find here then just collapsing somewhere for a coffee and a donut and coming home empty handed!


----------



## Charity

I knew I would come away from B&Q depressed. While OH was getting 'his list' I was looking at, and dreaming of a new kitchen, floor tiles, wallpaper for the living room. Of course, when I tried to show OH, he wasn't the slightest bit interested and said "hurry up, want to get home to get on with the shed".


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @Charity :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Men they are all the same, if I want to browse around a garden centre, bookshop or antique shop, my other half is practically pushing me around, but a hardwear store :Yawn we can be looking for hours over one drill bit.

I feel your pain x


----------



## Charity

Men are from Mars, women are from Venus!


----------



## ewelsh

@Charity I'm on my way to live with you and your half and mine can live together!

I just told my husband two things!

1. The push mower that we have had for centuries has basically had it, it's only used for the lawn edges and small places.
2. I also have sourced an old French counter for the kitchen, I have been waiting for such a piece for years! And I mean years!

What does he reply with!

I'll start researching push mowers today, must be petrol, must be a Stihl blah blah blah very excited.

And

What French counter???? Where for and why? We don't need one whatever it is :Yawn


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ha  I do want to know what a French Counter is though...will google be my friend? Probably...

What I mostly want to know is how to shrink my boobs (besides surgery, which is the obvious choice really!). My clothes (including the frock I was talking about) fit everywhere except my boobs. Most annoying!


----------



## Charity

You wait until they've retired....it gets a lot worse. I'm sure HB will agree with me. :Banghead:Banghead


----------



## SbanR

So when are you going to have the French counter installed @ewelsh 

@Mrs Funkin , I'm sure you know the answer to your question. If not surgery, you'll have to BIND those boobs￼, or wear a corset like those Victorian ladies


----------



## Willow_Warren

Ohh... I like my lawnmower! Petrol and you don’t have to push you just have to walk behind it and steer. It has a Briggs & Stratton engine. It’s far too large for my lawn but was bought when lived in house with much larger garden. 

My neighbours seem to spend hours mowing their lawn and I’m done in 20 minutes, I’d be quicker but most of the time is didn’t negotiating the pet runs...


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ha  I do want to know what a French Counter is though...will google be my friend? Probably...
> 
> What I mostly want to know is how to shrink my boobs (besides surgery, which is the obvious choice really!). My clothes (including the frock I was talking about) fit everywhere except my boobs. Most annoying!


This is the best exercise to reduce bust size 









This is a French counter


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SbanR said:


> So when are you going to have the French counter installed @ewelsh
> 
> @Mrs Funkin , I'm sure you know the answer to your question. If not surgery, you'll have to BIND those boobs￼, or wear a corset like those Victorian ladies


Ahhhh but the problem is, that if you bind or corset, the boobage has to go somewhere else


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ewelsh said:


> This is the best exercise to reduce bust size
> View attachment 394897
> 
> 
> This is a French counter
> 
> View attachment 394898


Hahahaha! That's made me chuckle


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ahhhh but the problem is, that if you bind or corset, the boobage has to go somewhere else


Yes it does but it's all flattened  and I thought you could do like some of those film stars..... Undo the zip or unpick the seams then hold it all together with giant pins. Of course, with you being a midwife and all, giant nappy pins???:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh good lord! Can you imagine!! :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh good lord! Can you imagine!! :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


Yes I can Mrs F


----------



## huckybuck

Aunty P had her first lot of chemo today and she's text to say all went well - she's very tired (had to be up early to be at the hospital early and she's a late bird like her niece whoops) but she feels ok - 1 down and 5 to go. 

She's staying with Nanny D tonight who is looking after her (103 lol) so will give her a call tomorrow and see how she is.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I *love* that Nanny D is looking after her, that is fabulous  I also love that the chemo has started, hope it all goes smoothly. Thanks for the update HB xx


----------



## Soozi

Hun I’m so pleased that AP copes with the chemo so well that’s a huge plus! Hopefully in a day or so she will perk up. When is her next session? Sending healing vibes and lots of love. ❤xxx


----------



## SbanR

Hope Aunty P has superb results from the chemo.
Nanny D is wonderful!


----------



## Charity

Wishing Aunty P well, glad all went OK today.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Went to check something out in my garden shed the other day - opened the door and thought "WTF !" ; there were lots of neat piles of sunflower seed husks and 4 of my garden cushions had been eaten through  On investigation found a mouse's nest under the lawnmower consisting of leaves and chewed up pages of my jet washer manual ! But couldn't see any mice - so started to clear out the shed (took me a couple of hours), then I found the mice - two very tiny ones in the bottom of the large bin I use when weeding. Unfortunately curled up together dead, they must have slipped in there and been unable to get out 

There are no gaps anywhere at ground level so can only think that they (or their Mum) had climbed the walls and got in via the gap where the roof overhangs the top of the shed walls. She/they had been able to get into the bird seed container - hence the sunflower seed husks. At least they were out of that very cold spell we had.


----------



## huckybuck

Bertie'sMum said:


> Went to check something out in my garden shed the other day - opened the door and thought "WTF !" ; there were lots of neat piles of sunflower seed husks and 4 of my garden cushions had been eaten through  On investigation found a mouse's nest under the lawnmower consisting of leaves and chewed up pages of my jet washer manual ! But couldn't see any mice - so started to clear out the shed (took me a couple of hours), then I found the mice - two very tiny ones in the bottom of the large bin I use when weeding. Unfortunately curled up together dead, they must have slipped in there and been unable to get out
> 
> There are no gaps anywhere at ground level so can only think that they (or their Mum) had climbed the walls and got in via the gap where the roof overhangs the top of the shed walls. She/they had been able to get into the bird seed container - hence the sunflower seed husks. At least they were out of that very cold spell we had.


Oh poor little babies.


----------



## huckybuck

Soozi said:


> Hun I'm so pleased that AP copes with the chemo so well that's a huge plus! Hopefully in a day or so she will perk up. When is her next session? Sending healing vibes and lots of love. ❤xxx


Next one is 5th March and it seems to be every 2 weeks although towards the end every week? I think her oncologist may adjust the dosage as the time goes on to try to protect her kidneys. I'm booked for 28th March - she tries to have one different person with her each time.


----------



## Soozi

huckybuck said:


> Next one is 5th March and it seems to be every 2 weeks although towards the end every week? I think her oncologist may adjust the dosage as the time goes on to try to protect her kidneys. I'm booked for 28th March - she tries to have one different person with her each time.


Good idea taking it in turns lovie! Bless I hope all is well and she and Nanny can get over here soon. ❤❤xxx


----------



## Tawny75

I finished my blanket! It is all the sweeter as it is a gift for my friend.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That is beautiful @Tawny75 what a lucky friend


----------



## Cully

@Tawny75 Wow, I'm really full of admiration. I've done a little knitting and crochet in the past but nothing as brilliant as this. Mine tend to look like a 5 year olds first attempt.
Does your friend know you've made it for her yet?


----------



## Charity

That's beautiful @Tawny75, I bet your friend will love it


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> That is beautiful @Tawny75 what a lucky friend


 Thank you 


Cully said:


> @Tawny75 Wow, I'm really full of admiration. I've done a little knitting and crochet in the past but nothing as brilliant as this. Mine tend to look like a 5 year olds first attempt.
> Does your friend know you've made it for her yet?


Thank you . I am giving it to her on Monday, I do hope she likes it.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Tawny75 said:


> View attachment 395244
> View attachment 395245
> View attachment 395246
> View attachment 395247
> I finished my blanket! It is all the sweeter as it is a gift for my friend.


Could you pm me the instructions please ? I can't find this particular pattern in my pattern book although think I've worked out the stitches from your photos but want to be sure


----------



## Jesthar

This popped up on FB today


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’ve had a bit of a crappy day. Husband’s mum had a fall in the night, a&e job as she has incurable cancer and ridiculously low platelet and iron levels, so could do without too much bleeding. We had a death in the family this morning, which my mother called me about at work which made me cry. Then it all kicked off at work as I challenged one frequently late member of staff, who threw a strop, then problems with two of our consultants. And that’s without all the complicated things I was dealing with for our ladies and being the only midwife working in the clinic today. 

I *may* have lost the plot slightly...midwife in charge came into the office where we all were and said she heard that, “everyone is crying”. My response went something like, “my grandad died so I was crying, not everyone, then Miss Xx is pissed off with me because I can’t change the room she’s in, XX is pissed off with me because I told her off for being late, Miss YY is unwell so we have to sort that and my mother in law has had a fall & they think she has a clot on her brain now.”

Crikey. Had a Chinese and a cider with father in law tonight. Brain is whizzing around in circles! Oh and Oscar doesn’t want me as I wouldn’t let him play with my hair bobble, so he’s in a strop too  

Brreeeaaattthhhhheeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Charity

That is what I call a bad day. Sorry you've had so much bad news today @Mrs Funkin. My condolences about your Grandad, that's very sad. You and your hubby need to console each other tonight, worrying for him too. Hope there is some improvement for your MIL and things will be less stressful tomorrow. Oscar's probably picking up on your stress, I'm sure he'll be coming round soon. Big hug for you xx


----------



## SbanR

Oh Mrs F, I'm sorry it's been such a **** day. My deepest condolences 're your grandad; hope got MIL has been made comfortable now.
Indeed, brreeetthhhh you have the week end ahead of you now even if the weather forecast isn't too good. But who knows, you might wake to Oscar snuggled into you


----------



## ebonycat

Oh Mrs F what a horrid day you've had, sending you my deepest condolences to you about your grandad, he & your family are in my prayers tonight. I'm thinking of you at this time <hugs>
I do hope your MIL can be made more comfortable
As @SbanR its the weekend now, I do hope you can rest & relax as much as possible
Oscar loves you, he will forget about the hair bobble
Sending you a hug xx


----------



## slartibartfast

I'm so sorry Mrs F.

Arthur sends lots of kitten love


----------



## ChaosCat

Poor you! What a horrible day. My condolences about your granddad and crossed fingers for your mother in law.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you my wonderful CatChat friends, such lovely messages from you all. Arthur's belly is enough to cheer anyone up, quite frankly, thank you @slartibartfast 

Today is a new day, with no work stresses, husband is out all day, I am going to pop to parkrun as I need my legs to ache for a bit rather than my heart, then a day with Oscar and chores, then when he has his post dinner sleep, I will whizz to see mother in law. I'll probably fit in a little cry at some point too but that's ok, I don't mind a little cry. Grandad Philip was 93 and had had the most wonderful life, he'd have hated the last couple of weeks if he'd known what was going on, so I'm glad it's over for him (if that doesn't make me sound too heartless).

Thanks again xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thank you my wonderful CatChat friends, such lovely messages from you all. Arthur's belly is enough to cheer anyone up, quite frankly, thank you @slartibartfast
> 
> Today is a new day, with no work stresses, husband is out all day, I am going to pop to parkrun as I need my legs to ache for a bit rather than my heart, then a day with Oscar and chores, then when he has his post dinner sleep, I will whizz to see mother in law. I'll probably fit in a little cry at some point too but that's ok, I don't mind a little cry. Grandad Philip was 93 and had had the most wonderful life, he'd have hated the last couple of weeks if he'd known what was going on, so I'm glad it's over for him (if that doesn't make me sound too heartless).
> 
> Thanks again xx


Not heartless at all! 
Hope this day will do you good and help you reload.


----------



## Cully

So sorry you've had such an awful time. It's true what they say, it never rains but it pours (paws).
Hope a flagon of cider made it all a bit easier to bear and you have incredibly sore legs today!!!
I can't help a wee smile at the thought of Oscar and the hair bobble.
Sending a big *HUG!*


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He really really wanted that hair bobble! Without reading scary things on here, I'd not have given it a second thought and it would have been his...! Poor Oscar.


----------



## ewelsh

@Mrs Funkin that is a poop day sending hugs ((()))

Libby is sending a fluffy hug too and yes she smells of Malted milk biscuits


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Libby, I can almost smell you through the screen, thank you xx


----------



## QOTN

This morning I had a worried email from Dexter, one of the cats who tests my prototype toys. Some of you may have seen pics of him in the past. He lives with his mate Majik the seal Birman. They recently lost their other friend Java and Dexter has been very lonely without his half brother. However, he is beginning to have misgivings about the future.

*Dear Aunty Ann,
*

* 
Last night Magick and I overheard them talking, it sounded like they said a drain prune was coming to live here with us. Should we be worried?
*

* 
As we know you give fair and impartial advice on all matters, is this going to affect our daily lives in any way - and what exactly is a drain prune?
*

* 
Magick said if it is true it is coming from Devon it should be edible, so he was quite happy. I do worry about Magick sometimes!
*

* 
Your loving nephew
*

* 
Dexter xx
*
What advice should I give them?????


----------



## ewelsh

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Bertie'sMum

QOTN said:


> This morning I had a worried email from Dexter, one of the cats who tests my prototype toys. Some of you may have seen pics of him in the past. He lives with his mate Majik the seal Birman. They recently lost their other friend Java and Dexter has been very lonely without his half brother. However, he is beginning to have misgivings about the future.
> 
> *Dear Aunty Ann,
> *
> 
> *
> Last night Magick and I overheard them talking, it sounded like they said a drain prune was coming to live here with us. Should we be worried?
> *
> 
> *
> As we know you give fair and impartial advice on all matters, is this going to affect our daily lives in any way - and what exactly is a drain prune?
> *
> 
> *
> Magick said if it is true it is coming from Devon it should be edible, so he was quite happy. I do worry about Magick sometimes!
> *
> 
> *
> Your loving nephew
> *
> 
> *
> Dexter xx
> *
> What advice should I give them?????


and what was Aunty Ann's advice ??????????????


----------



## QOTN

Bertie'sMum said:


> and what was Aunty Ann's advice ??????????????


All I could say was I had asked some cats for advice as I didn't know but I thought it could be fun although he must stop Majik trying to eat it. I am relying on pf cats who live with drain prunes to help.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

QOTN said:


> All I could say was I had asked some cats for advice as I didn't know but I thought it could be fun although he must stop Majik trying to eat it. I am relying on pf cats who live with drain prunes to help.


well I did ask Bertie but both of us are stumped by "drain prunes" so can't really give any advice


----------



## Summercat

@QOTN 
I don't know drain prunes either, hairless rats? A new baby?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Do you think maybe @huckybuck and @Emmasian and others could help out with the drain prunes? That's all I can think...! Probably not that at all!


----------



## QOTN

The Drain Prune who is going to be Dexter's new friend is a Little H lookalike, for those who remember what he was like as a kitten. He even has the white splodge on his nose.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thank you my wonderful CatChat friends, such lovely messages from you all. Arthur's belly is enough to cheer anyone up, quite frankly, thank you @slartibartfast
> 
> Today is a new day, with no work stresses, husband is out all day, I am going to pop to parkrun as I need my legs to ache for a bit rather than my heart, then a day with Oscar and chores, then when he has his post dinner sleep, I will whizz to see mother in law. I'll probably fit in a little cry at some point too but that's ok, I don't mind a little cry. Grandad Philip was 93 and had had the most wonderful life, he'd have hated the last couple of weeks if he'd known what was going on, so I'm glad it's over for him (if that doesn't make me sound too heartless).
> 
> Thanks again xx


I want to add my heartfelt condolences, warm healing thoughts and hugs. I've always believed a good cry flushes out the poison negative vibes, you have many shoulders to lean and cry on including mine. You are definitely not heartless, further suffering would have been terrible.
Have a good rest today, Nurse Oscar is on duty. Gypsy wanted me to post her picture to show you guys how she rests. Hugs and warm wishes to you all.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you, now Gypsy if I could just have a little kiss of those toe beans please, that would help me too 

I've cried a few times today (including once at a truly dreadful film!), I'm with you @dustydiamond1 at a cry being a good thing.

Thanks again everyone. Nurse Oscar has been a very sweet boy today.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

QOTN said:


> The Drain Prune who is going to be Dexter's new friend is a Little H lookalike, for those who remember what he was like as a kitten. He even has the white splodge on his nose.


aha get it now 'drain prune' = maine coon !!!!!!!!!!!!!! (been puzzling over drain prune all evening - doh )

Dexter go wash your ears out


----------



## dustydiamond1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thank you, now Gypsy if I could just have a little kiss of those toe beans please, that would help me too
> 
> I've cried a few times today (including once at a truly dreadful film!), I'm with you @dustydiamond1 at a cry being a good thing.
> 
> Thanks again everyone. Nurse Oscar has been a very sweet boy today.


When she reaches her 'melted butter' state she can be massaged and nuzzled over every inch of her sweet, little, fluffy body. It's also nail trimming time.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Mother in law is home from hospital - yay! Double yay that her appointment for follow up is on Tuesday and I am off work, so I can take her and try to make sense of all going on.

A quick tootle to the beach for husband to check the conditions for windsurfing...bit windy out  Nothing like a "refreshing" stroll along the Prom! Not entirely surprising that Oscar hasn't fancied going out today.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Mother in law is home from hospital - yay! Double yay that her appointment for follow up is on Tuesday and I am off work, so I can take her and try to make sense of all going on.
> 
> A quick tootle to the beach for husband to check the conditions for windsurfing...bit windy out  Nothing like a "refreshing" stroll along the Prom! Not entirely surprising that Oscar hasn't fancied going out today.
> 
> View attachment 395567


And was it ok for windsurfing? It'd be brilliant for flying a kite


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He's been out for two hours (so far!), so will barely be able to lift his knife and fork for roast dinner later...! When he gets on the water, he forgets he's not 20 years old any longer


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> He's been out for two hours (so far!), so will barely be able to lift his knife and fork for roast dinner later...! When he gets on the water, he forgets he's not 20 years old any longer


You'll have to cut everything up small before putting his plate before him and if he lacks the strength or energy to wield his cutlery you'll have to go one step further n feed him


----------



## Mrs Funkin

:Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious 

Well, I've just got a Lidl fake twix out of the fridge and he looked at me with his best Oscar impression...and I had to give him half of it...good job or I think he'd have started meowing at me


----------



## SbanR

Are you talking of hubby or Oscar Mrs F?:Hilarious

Has anybody else noticed but ZP has put the price of AVF megapack up by £2:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop. Ollie's favourite food:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh


----------



## QOTN

Bertie'sMum said:


> aha get it now 'drain prune' = maine coon !!!!!!!!!!!!!! (been puzzling over drain prune all evening - doh )
> Dexter go wash your ears out


Dexter is too lazy. I bet he will not be lounging around like this when the drain prune arrives.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

QOTN said:


> Dexter is too lazy. I bet he will not be lounging around like this when the drain prune arrives.
> View attachment 395594
> 
> 
> View attachment 395595


OMG will you look at the size of that kitten's ears :Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop


----------



## QOTN

Bertie'sMum said:


> OMG will you look at the size of that kitten's ears :Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop


Some of it is tuft!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awwww, look at the little drain prune  

Dexter, I suspect your peace may soon be coming to an end!


----------



## ebonycat

QOTN said:


> Dexter is too lazy. I bet he will not be lounging around like this when the drain prune arrives.
> View attachment 395594
> 
> 
> View attachment 395595


Oh my, that kitten is so adorable :Kiss
Sweet little drain prune
It's a Little, little H


----------



## SbanR

@QOTN please persuade your friends to join the forum. We need to see lots of photos of this gorgeous baby


----------



## QOTN

SbanR said:


> @QOTN please persuade your friends to join the forum. We need to see lots of photos of this gorgeous baby


They will when he arrives in two weeks' time. He has just been neutered.


----------



## SbanR

@ChaosCat Hope the Piratess gets her discharge papers today


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> @ChaosCat Hope the Piratess gets her discharge papers today


Thanks, @SbanR, we're back from the vet's and he was astonished how much better she is.
He gave me more Ibu for just in case but we agree on her not needing a painkiller now. 

The spine feels so smooth again and Annie moves so easily that he didn't want to x-ray her for a closer look.
She was such a miserable little girl on Friday and is her boisterous piraty self again today. She even presented me with a dead rat this morning.


----------



## Willow_Warren

@ChaosCat happy to hear she's bounced back so quickly


----------



## ewelsh

Well done Annie great news x


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Thanks, @SbanR, we're back from the vet's and he was astonished how much better she is.
> He gave me more Ibu for just in case but we agree on her not needing a painkiller now.
> 
> The spine feels so smooth again and Annie moves so easily that he didn't want to x-ray her for a closer look.
> She was such a miserable little girl on Friday and is her boisterous piraty self again today. She even presented me with a dead rat this morning.


A thank you for being such a good mummy and noticing she wasn't well.
Have to keep mummy going you know


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Thanks, @SbanR, we're back from the vet's and he was astonished how much better she is.
> He gave me more Ibu for just in case but we agree on her not needing a painkiller now.
> 
> The spine feels so smooth again and Annie moves so easily that he didn't want to x-ray her for a closer look.
> She was such a miserable little girl on Friday and is her boisterous piraty self again today. She even presented me with a dead rat this morning.


So pleased the old Annie is back. Bless,that's so sweet. At least it was dead.


----------



## Charity

Brilliant news, glad all's well with Annie again


----------



## Cully

GRRRRR! I don't know if any of you play video games. I'm playing quite a bit at the moment seeing as I can't do much until my ribs heal.
I sooooo hate it when I get to a point where I can't progress. I've spent the last 2 hours trying to tip a basket of sleeping powder over a giant serpent (I know, I know!). 
I wouldn't mind but there are no hints, no skip option, no walkthrough, and no help from the games forum as it has only just been released so nobody has posted yet. Arrgh! I'm sorely tempted to go outside and grab the first 8 yr old (plus mum) and plead with him/her to show me how to do it.
I think I'll calm myself down with a killer sudoku. Pfft!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I have the *best* mental image of you now @Cully  I remember years ago husband used to play a game on the PC called Alone in the Dark, he went to the States for work and came back with the "cheat book" and was so excited. Heh.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> I have the *best* mental image of you now @Cully  I remember years ago husband used to play a game on the PC called Alone in the Dark, he went to the States for work and came back with the "cheat book" and was so excited. Heh.


I do actually love to solve the problems and I'll normally try every whichway, but this is either a glitch in the game (happens sometimes with new releases), or it's staring me in the face and I just can't see it.:Banghead
LOL, did Mr F feel guilty once he had his illicit book? Bit like having a crafty ciggie behind the bike shed I imagine.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No, I don't think he did. Some bits of it were so hard, he'd still have been trying to finish it now, 20-odd years later (I think it was 1994!). Plus the Internet didn't really exist like it is now, certainly not with the ability to just search answers to "How can I get through the green room in AitD"?


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> No, I don't think he did. Some bits of it were so hard, he'd still have been trying to finish it now, 20-odd years later (I think it was 1994!). Plus the Internet didn't really exist like it is now, certainly not with the ability to just search answers to "How can I get through the green room in AitD"?


----------



## Summercat

@Cully 
Netflicks or Amazon Prime videos are a good way to pass time on a tablet.
Get a good series and time flies.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hurrah! Derry Girls is back on the telly box tonight


----------



## ewelsh

I am still in shock after my trip to our village recycling centre, just clothes and shoe bank, anything else to be recycled has to go to the big skip miles away.

So there I am putting shoes and clothes in the Salvation army’s bin, when 
this man said “ why don’t you give all that to the RSPCA shop” 
I think to myself oh an animal lover  so I reply with “ I do but today it’s the Salvation Army’s turn” 
He said “ giving clothes and shoes for ******** refuges :Woot 
I said “ the Slavation army give to who ever needs” 
he said “ those ******** shouldn’t have any help, they should bug*** off back to their own country”

Now there are several people standing around us! 

He continued with a load of other offensive remarks.

I’m totally gob smacked at this man who is well over retirement age plus majority of the crowd joining in.

So I simply said “ well aren’ t you lucky you were born in this country” and walked away.

How shocking is that!

I don’t want to start a political debate, I’m just so flawed.


----------



## Islander

ewelsh said:


> I am still in shock after my trip to our village recycling centre, just clothes and shoe bank, anything else to be recycled has to go to the big skip miles away.
> 
> So there I am putting shoes and clothes in the Salvation army's bin, when
> this man said " why don't you give all that to the RSPCA shop"
> I think to myself oh an animal lover  so I reply with " I do but today it's the Salvation Army's turn"
> He said " giving clothes and shoes for ******** refuges :Woot
> I said " the Slavation army give to who ever needs"
> he said " those ******** shouldn't have any help, they should bug*** off back to their own country"
> 
> Now there are several people standing around us!
> 
> He continued with a load of other offensive remarks.
> 
> I'm totally gob smacked at this man who is well over retirement age plus majority of the crowd joining in.
> 
> So I simply said " well aren' t you lucky you were born in this country" and walked away.
> 
> How shocking is that!
> 
> I don't want to start a political debate, I'm just so flawed.


well said and well done! 
here in Ireland they set fire to hotels that are being prepared to house refugees. .


----------



## DolomiTTe

ewelsh said:


> I am still in shock after my trip to our village recycling centre, just clothes and shoe bank, anything else to be recycled has to go to the big skip miles away.
> 
> So there I am putting shoes and clothes in the Salvation army's bin, when
> this man said " why don't you give all that to the RSPCA shop"
> I think to myself oh an animal lover  so I reply with " I do but today it's the Salvation Army's turn"
> He said " giving clothes and shoes for ******** refuges :Woot
> I said " the Slavation army give to who ever needs"
> he said " those ******** shouldn't have any help, they should bug*** off back to their own country"
> 
> Now there are several people standing around us!
> 
> He continued with a load of other offensive remarks.
> 
> I'm totally gob smacked at this man who is well over retirement age plus majority of the crowd joining in.
> 
> So I simply said " well aren' t you lucky you were born in this country" and walked away.
> 
> How shocking is that!
> 
> I don't want to start a political debate, I'm just so flawed.


That's unbelievable!! It's non of his business who you're donating to anyway. :Arghh


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Cully just wondering how you are doing with your new scooter - and also if those ribs are feeling better. I hope Nurse Misty is looking after you well xx


----------



## Cully

Thanks for asking @Mrs Funkin 
Yes the ribs are slowly getting better, at least I'm not taking quite so many painkillers now. Trouble is I forget they are still sore if overstretched, so finding shopping a pain (literally) with all the bending and reaching. Why do they put everything I want on either shelves that are too high or too low?
I'm still nervous going out on my scooter, especially across the junction where I was hit. I don't think I'll ever feel confident crossing there again, but luckily only do that trip once a week. 
Misty was how shall I put it, 'gentle with me' for 2 weeks, but has now decided she's had enough of this nonsense and it's about time things got back to normal. Normal meaning 'putting Misty first!!'
I seem to have had a persistent headache since the accident when I'm not a headachy sort of person but I think it's because I've been sleeping in a different position to support my ribs, so hopefully that will improve as the ribs do.
I've found it frustrating not being able to keep busy like I usually do. There is only SO much TV I can stomach lol.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm glad the ribs are improving and the painkillers are reducing. Hurry slowly though, they can take so long to heal. I'm not surprised you are still wary of that junction, so horrid for you. I also wonder if the headache is to do with muscular tension from holding yourself differently with the injured ribs too. It is frustrating but if you don't take it steady, it will be longer (but you know that). Hopefully we will see you and Misty a bit more now you are improving  xx


----------



## Cully

It's my son's birthday tomorrow and I've got him some of his favourites, Egg custard tarts.








I thought it only right and proper that I should check to see if they are up to standard before giving them to him.:Hungry


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm glad the ribs are improving and the painkillers are reducing. Hurry slowly though, they can take so long to heal. I'm not surprised you are still wary of that junction, so horrid for you. I also wonder if the headache is to do with muscular tension from holding yourself differently with the injured ribs too. It is frustrating but if you don't take it steady, it will be longer (but you know that). Hopefully we will see you and Misty a bit more now you are improving  xx


I'm sure you're right about the muscular tension. When one of my joints is playing up particularly badly I find I get pains elsewhere, like if it's my left knee, I get pain in my right hip too where I'm leaning on that to lessen the knee pain. I'm used to it after all these years but never got headaches before, so must be from this accident.
I'm used to pacing myself but it's so frustrating. Oh well!


----------



## Laura_&_Cats

Thought I'd jump in on this thread and say how happy I am to finally have joined, after lurking here for research purposes for years. You've all been so lovely after losing Dom and rehoming my babies. :Happy

I also wanted to share a bit about the circumstances of Jem & Scout's rehoming, as it really wasn't a pleasant experience!

I had been looking around for cats after losing Domino. I was initially after a fairly young rescue pair, but my local Cats Protection branch is 'permanently closed' and I found myself outside the area for rescues. I saw this advert on Preloved, she had three the same age, two of them brother and sister that had been together since birth... I paid for a premium Preloved account to contact her quickly, and she replied and said they were going to be neutered the next morning, and could I come that evening.

I made the arrangements, but all throughout the afternoon she was rushing me, telling me the cats were in pain after their surgery. I got there and the house was chaos - the baby girl was ill and screaming, there was stuff everywhere, only her boyfriend was there and not her.

The cats were in a carrier together, Scout had no cone on, apparently it had come off and they couldn't get it back on so they had just been in the carrier since their surgery in the morning! He said they 'wouldn't behave' and it had taken hours to 'make them go in their carrier'... He was amazed when I moved them into mine in thirty seconds!

People suggested in my first post that they were doing the decent thing for the cats, but I really don't think that was it - I think they just wanted the money if I'm honest. The neutering was done for free by a charity, I assume just so they could sell them. The decent thing would probably have been to try rescues months ago, or not get the cats at all! The other thing is, I bank transfered the money to them, and they were rushing me so much I ended up sending it twice. He said he'd send it straight back, but of course he didn't, and I can't get it from them. So I have basically ended up paying double the asking price for them, which I imagine has gone on drugs...

In the meantime, I dread to think what their life was like there... I don't trust anything I was told, so they will be going to the vets now she is healed up. I'm just glad I got them out of there, I love them to bits, but it wasn't a nice experience! I feel like they took advantage of my grief over Domino and my worry for the cats... I'm so glad I could keep Jem & Scout together, they were willing to let them all go separately, they didn't even tell me what they were calling them. 

I know they will be happier with me, and it doesn't matter how much I paid for them. :Cat:Cat


----------



## TriTri

Laura_&_Cats said:


> Thought I'd jump in on this thread and say how happy I am to finally have joined, after lurking here for research purposes for years. You've all been so lovely after losing Dom and rehoming my babies. :Happy
> 
> I also wanted to share a bit about the circumstances of Jem & Scout's rehoming, as it really wasn't a pleasant experience!
> 
> I had been looking around for cats after losing Domino. I was initially after a fairly young rescue pair, but my local Cats Protection branch is 'permanently closed' and I found myself outside the area for rescues. I saw this advert on Preloved, she had three the same age, two of them brother and sister that had been together since birth... I paid for a premium Preloved account to contact her quickly, and she replied and said they were going to be neutered the next morning, and could I come that evening.
> 
> I made the arrangements, but all throughout the afternoon she was rushing me, telling me the cats were in pain after their surgery. I got there and the house was chaos - the baby girl was ill and screaming, there was stuff everywhere, only her boyfriend was there and not her.
> 
> The cats were in a carrier together, Scout had no cone on, apparently it had come off and they couldn't get it back on so they had just been in the carrier since their surgery in the morning! He said they 'wouldn't behave' and it had taken hours to 'make them go in their carrier'... He was amazed when I moved them into mine in thirty seconds!
> 
> People suggested in my first post that they were doing the decent thing for the cats, but I really don't think that was it - I think they just wanted the money if I'm honest. The neutering was done for free by a charity, I assume just so they could sell them. The decent thing would probably have been to try rescues months ago, or not get the cats at all! The other thing is, I bank transfered the money to them, and they were rushing me so much I ended up sending it twice. He said he'd send it straight back, but of course he didn't, and I can't get it from them. So I have basically ended up paying double the asking price for them, which I imagine has gone on drugs...
> 
> In the meantime, I dread to think what their life was like there... I don't trust anything I was told, so they will be going to the vets now she is healed up. I'm just glad I got them out of there, I love them to bits, but it wasn't a nice experience! I feel like they took advantage of my grief over Domino and my worry for the cats... I'm so glad I could keep Jem & Scout together, they were willing to let them all go separately, they didn't even tell me what they were calling them.
> 
> I know they will be happier with me, and it doesn't matter how much I paid for them. :Cat:Cat


Good gracious, just when you think you've heard it all  What happened to the third?  How dreadful. I expect they got neutering vouchers from the Cats Protection. Hopefully they really did go to the vets? Were they shaved? Well done for rescuing them. I hope you will all be very happy together . I hope the third got help?


----------



## Laura_&_Cats

TriTri said:


> Good gracious, just when you think you've heard it all  What happened to the third?  How dreadful. I expect they got neutering vouchers from the Cats Protection. Hopefully they really did go to the vets? Were they shaved? Well done for rescuing them. I hope you will all be very happy together . I hope the third got help?


Yes, I believe the third was being picked up too. I'm glad I didn't take him really, as I think he may have been bullying my girl, but I hope he has found somewhere nice - it's a good chance it's better than where he was! They have definitely both been done, her spay scar looks right and his neuter seems how it should to me. They both had fleas though, which I would have thought the vet would notice, especially shaving her for the spay... They'll be going into my vet next week anyway, he's expecting them lol, hopefully no long-term harm has been done and they'll both be okay now they're with me.

They're eating well now, and she is a much more reasonable size. Lots of energy, and seem happy and healthy to me. :Happy


----------



## Laura_&_Cats

He also asked me while I was there if I had 'ever considered saving up and getting a 'proper' cat'!! I deliberately played dumb because I love my moggies and was offended, and he explained 'you know, a pedigree kitten, a proper one'...


----------



## ChaosCat

Laura_&_Cats said:


> Thought I'd jump in on this thread and say how happy I am to finally have joined, after lurking here for research purposes for years. You've all been so lovely after losing Dom and rehoming my babies. :Happy
> 
> I also wanted to share a bit about the circumstances of Jem & Scout's rehoming, as it really wasn't a pleasant experience!
> 
> I had been looking around for cats after losing Domino. I was initially after a fairly young rescue pair, but my local Cats Protection branch is 'permanently closed' and I found myself outside the area for rescues. I saw this advert on Preloved, she had three the same age, two of them brother and sister that had been together since birth... I paid for a premium Preloved account to contact her quickly, and she replied and said they were going to be neutered the next morning, and could I come that evening.
> 
> I made the arrangements, but all throughout the afternoon she was rushing me, telling me the cats were in pain after their surgery. I got there and the house was chaos - the baby girl was ill and screaming, there was stuff everywhere, only her boyfriend was there and not her.
> 
> The cats were in a carrier together, Scout had no cone on, apparently it had come off and they couldn't get it back on so they had just been in the carrier since their surgery in the morning! He said they 'wouldn't behave' and it had taken hours to 'make them go in their carrier'... He was amazed when I moved them into mine in thirty seconds!
> 
> People suggested in my first post that they were doing the decent thing for the cats, but I really don't think that was it - I think they just wanted the money if I'm honest. The neutering was done for free by a charity, I assume just so they could sell them. The decent thing would probably have been to try rescues months ago, or not get the cats at all! The other thing is, I bank transfered the money to them, and they were rushing me so much I ended up sending it twice. He said he'd send it straight back, but of course he didn't, and I can't get it from them. So I have basically ended up paying double the asking price for them, which I imagine has gone on drugs...
> 
> In the meantime, I dread to think what their life was like there... I don't trust anything I was told, so they will be going to the vets now she is healed up. I'm just glad I got them out of there, I love them to bits, but it wasn't a nice experience! I feel like they took advantage of my grief over Domino and my worry for the cats... I'm so glad I could keep Jem & Scout together, they were willing to let them all go separately, they didn't even tell me what they were calling them.
> 
> I know they will be happier with me, and it doesn't matter how much I paid for them. :Cat:Cat


Good that those two are now with you. I don't want to imagine what sort of life they had before.
Scout and Jem, you are two very lucky cats!


----------



## Summercat

@Laura_&_Cats
I think that is sadly all too common, as people think a cat is an easy pet, that may just lay on the sofa all day or toddle out for a bit.

@Cully
Hope your headaches ease. I do think posture and positioning can induce them (says a headache sufferor whose posture has been getting worse )

The custard tarts look delicious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Laura_&_Cats can you raise an issue through your bank? Particularly if you have anything on message about the cost of them? If not, chalk it up to experience and be thankful that they don't have to live there any longer. Sadly unlike their poor baby, who is stuck with the situation  if the house was in a terrible state, and you really suspect drug use, you can always raise an anonymous social services concern. Social Care have a duty of care to investigate if it is reported.

I look forward to seeing more of Jem and Scout, beautiful pair


----------



## ebonycat

@Cully I do hope your headaches ease, I love custard tarts that looks delicious x

@Laura_&_Cats Jem & Scout are lucky to get out of their former 'home', they've landed on the paws with you x

Well after nearly a month of only getting about an hour or two of sleep every night, last night I got a full FIVE hours, I know that's not much but after the month I've had I feel so much better, more human. And that was without the 'help' of taking tablets.

Hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## Summercat

@ebonycat 
Glad your sleep is increasing and hope it does more so.

How is Lady Dog doing?


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> @ebonycat
> Glad your sleep is increasing and hope it does more so.
> 
> How is Lady Dog doing?


Thank you

Lady dog is doing well, she's such a happy little dog, it's lovely that she's back to herself again.
We are back at the Royal Veterinary College next Thursday for an eye check up, hoping the three types of eye drops I'm using everyday are helping. Paws crossed it's a positive visit.
Thank you for thinking of her x


----------



## Charity

Laura_&_Cats said:


> Thought I'd jump in on this thread and say how happy I am to finally have joined, after lurking here for research purposes for years. You've all been so lovely after losing Dom and rehoming my babies. :Happy
> 
> I also wanted to share a bit about the circumstances of Jem & Scout's rehoming, as it really wasn't a pleasant experience!
> 
> I had been looking around for cats after losing Domino. I was initially after a fairly young rescue pair, but my local Cats Protection branch is 'permanently closed' and I found myself outside the area for rescues. I saw this advert on Preloved, she had three the same age, two of them brother and sister that had been together since birth... I paid for a premium Preloved account to contact her quickly, and she replied and said they were going to be neutered the next morning, and could I come that evening.
> 
> I made the arrangements, but all throughout the afternoon she was rushing me, telling me the cats were in pain after their surgery. I got there and the house was chaos - the baby girl was ill and screaming, there was stuff everywhere, only her boyfriend was there and not her.
> 
> The cats were in a carrier together, Scout had no cone on, apparently it had come off and they couldn't get it back on so they had just been in the carrier since their surgery in the morning! He said they 'wouldn't behave' and it had taken hours to 'make them go in their carrier'... He was amazed when I moved them into mine in thirty seconds!
> 
> People suggested in my first post that they were doing the decent thing for the cats, but I really don't think that was it - I think they just wanted the money if I'm honest. The neutering was done for free by a charity, I assume just so they could sell them. The decent thing would probably have been to try rescues months ago, or not get the cats at all! The other thing is, I bank transfered the money to them, and they were rushing me so much I ended up sending it twice. He said he'd send it straight back, but of course he didn't, and I can't get it from them. So I have basically ended up paying double the asking price for them, which I imagine has gone on drugs...
> 
> In the meantime, I dread to think what their life was like there... I don't trust anything I was told, so they will be going to the vets now she is healed up. I'm just glad I got them out of there, I love them to bits, but it wasn't a nice experience! I feel like they took advantage of my grief over Domino and my worry for the cats... I'm so glad I could keep Jem & Scout together, they were willing to let them all go separately, they didn't even tell me what they were calling them.
> 
> I know they will be happier with me, and it doesn't matter how much I paid for them. :Cat:Cat


I'm really glad you managed to "rescue" Jem and Scout, its a difficult situation when you go to a place like that and your head tells you to walk away but your heart doesn't, I'm sure a lot of us have been there at some time, I know I have. You've helped two beautiful cats get a lovely home which is what's important. 




ebonycat said:


> @Cully I do hope your headaches ease, I love custard tarts that looks delicious x





ebonycat said:


> @Laura_&_Cats Jem & Scout are lucky to get out of their former 'home', they've landed on the paws with you x
> 
> Well after nearly a month of only getting about an hour or two of sleep every night, last night I got a full FIVE hours, I know that's not much but after the month I've had I feel so much better, more human. And that was without the 'help' of taking tablets.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day x​




@ebonycat, as a fellow sufferer, I'm glad you've had a better night and I hope it continues. I wish others could understand how awful lack of sleep makes you feel. I'm going through a phase of getting to sleep but waking up every hour and looking at the clock thinking its hopefully about 5 o'clock and it turns out to be 1 or 2. :Banghead My OH said to take a couple of paracetomol which does make me sleepy but I don't want to go down that road. Sometimes Magnesium helps but not if my brain is whirring when I go to bed. I'd give anything for a quality night's sleep.​


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> I'm really glad you managed to "rescue" Jem and Scout, its a difficult situation when you go to a place like that and your head tells you to walk away but your heart doesn't, I'm sure a lot of us have been there at some time, I know I have. You've helped two beautiful cats get a lovely home which is what's important.
> 
> 
> 
> @ebonycat, as a fellow sufferer, I'm glad you've had a better night and I hope it continues. I wish others could understand how awful lack of sleep makes you feel. I'm going through a phase of getting to sleep but waking up every hour and looking at the clock thinking its hopefully about 5 o'clock and it turns out to be 1 or 2. :Banghead My OH said to take a couple of paracetomol which does make me sleepy but I don't want to go down that road. Sometimes Magnesium helps but not if my brain is whirring when I go to bed. I'd give anything for a quality night's sleep.​


I've always suffered with my sleep patterns, normally it's nightmares that wake me but for the last month I've not had them.
When I first go up to bed I fall asleep ok but I've been waking after an hour or two wide awake. Then can't fall back to sleep.
It's been driving me crazy.
I've tired all the OTC sleeping tablets, antihistamine tablets (as they are meant to help with sleep), hot baths, horlicks, bedtime tea, whiskey in hot milk, everything.... nothing works.
I didn't want to go to drs as prescription sleeping tablets work for a day or two then stop working & also I didnt want to pop another pill.
I'd love to be one of these people that can sleep for a full night & wake up fully refreshed x


----------



## Laura_&_Cats

Thanks everyone! It was a difficult experience, but I'm so glad they're home with me and doing well!

In terms of the money, I really don't think there's anything I can do - it's partially my fault, when I sent the first bank transfer it didn't clear straight away, as I said they were really rushing and pressuring me, he asked me to send it again and said if they both cleared he would send the extra straight back... I really do get the impression they owed money out or something, this was a Friday evening too. I'm sure I will just be told it's a civil matter and small claims court would be my only option, it's not worth it for the sums involved.

In reality it doesn't matter to me how much they cost, even if they'd cost £100 each (they didn’t quite, but very close with the duplicate payment!) but it does annoy me that these people have made a lot of money out of mistreating these cats. I have severe doubts about any breeder that would place kittens in a home like that... They probably paid £10 for them as kittens, then made £200 selling them on after mistreating them for months! The extra money would have just gone on the cats anyway, I've spent hundreds on zooplus as it is! 

I am quite worried about the little girl being in that situation if I'm honest - both cats had fleas and worms for a start, plus the state of the place, and my very strong suspicions of drug use... I also really hope that what they told me about the third cat being rehomed was true, and they don't still have him. I might make a couple of anonymous calls to have those things checked out.

Despite all the trouble, I'm delighted to have Jem and Scout with me, and I love them to bits. They are doing so well, and one of the wonderful things about adopting rescues is that every moment they have from now is a gift after a bad start. I hope they have long, happy lives with me. :Happy


----------



## SbanR

@Charity , @ebonycat if you've tried the OTC pills and they no longer help, have a go at "fluid extracts". When I used them in the past, they've helped. Try Avena sativa (oats) or Passiflora. I got them from Baldwin & Co but any herbalists should have them


----------



## Charity

I have to be a bit careful what I take as I take blood pressure tablets so can't take some things, I will have a look though.


----------



## Jesthar

Someone in our office is on autopilot today!

We have two see-through containers in our kitchenette at work. One is for teabags, the other for sugar. There's usually a bg bag of both in one of the cupboards to replenish with.

Just went to make a cuppa, and someone has filled the sugar container with teabags. This would not necessarly be amusing, but when I got my last drink (not too long ago!) the sugar container was empty and the tea caddy full.

The tea caddy is STILL full!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Laura_&_Cats said:


> Thanks everyone! It was a difficult experience, but I'm so glad they're home with me and doing well!
> 
> In terms of the money, I really don't think there's anything I can do - it's partially my fault, when I sent the first bank transfer it didn't clear straight away, as I said they were really rushing and pressuring me, he asked me to send it again and said if they both cleared he would send the extra straight back... I really do get the impression they owed money out or something, this was a Friday evening too. I'm sure I will just be told it's a civil matter and small claims court would be my only option, it's not worth it for the sums involved.
> 
> In reality it doesn't matter to me how much they cost, even if they'd cost £100 each (they didn't quite, but very close with the duplicate payment!) but it does annoy me that these people have made a lot of money out of mistreating these cats. I have severe doubts about any breeder that would place kittens in a home like that... They probably paid £10 for them as kittens, then made £200 selling them on after mistreating them for months! The extra money would have just gone on the cats anyway, I've spent hundreds on zooplus as it is!
> 
> I am quite worried about the little girl being in that situation if I'm honest - both cats had fleas and worms for a start, plus the state of the place, and my very strong suspicions of drug use... I also really hope that what they told me about the third cat being rehomed was true, and they don't still have him. I might make a couple of anonymous calls to have those things checked out.
> 
> Despite all the trouble, I'm delighted to have Jem and Scout with me, and I love them to bits. They are doing so well, and one of the wonderful things about adopting rescues is that every moment they have from now is a gift after a bad start. I hope they have long, happy lives with me. :Happy


Quite frankly it sounds more trouble than it's worth, you have your beauties, let it go. I would please please ask you though if you can stand to do it to contact Social Care about the conditions for the little one. You never know the back story and it may really help her in a terrible situation.


----------



## Summercat

@ebonycat 
Just to throw this out there, have you tried melatonin?


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> @ebonycat
> Just to throw this out there, have you tried melatonin?


It can't be bought over the counter and gps will only prescribe a very short course


----------



## Summercat

Ah ok, I can buy it in the US and here over the counter. Sorry about that. 
I use it when I have jet lag.


----------



## SuboJvR

Well we submitted the application on Saturday, went to the biometric appointment today and prepared for a wait as the premium service (should be 24 hours) has had some delays BUT....

Hubby’s indefinite leave to remain in the UK was granted today, three hours after we did the appointment!!!

Such a relief! Five years of paperwork hoarding and paying ££££ and we have reached the end of the journey. He can stay! Next step: british passport for him 

Yay Joey daddy can stay! Lol!!


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> @Charity , @ebonycat if you've tried the OTC pills and they no longer help, have a go at "fluid extracts". When I used them in the past, they've helped. Try Avena sativa (oats) or Passiflora. I got them from Baldwin & Co but any herbalists should have them


I'll look into that, thank you x


----------



## SbanR

I'm baffled by the thinking of the ZP packers. On Tuesday, I ordered 2 AVF megapacks and 2 trays of 400g x 2. In their wisdom, the packers have put the order into 2 parcels. The first, small parcel came on Wednesday. The second parcel will, hopefully, come today

Yesterday, I panic ordered TEN trays of Leonardo x 400g as ZP is delisting it:Jawdrop. They've packed it all into ONE dirty great big parcel:Woot. 
Hope it's not raining when it gets here as I'll have to open it up outside and squirrel away the 10 trays wherever I can


----------



## Summercat

I hope it is not raining @SbanR 
That might ruin the box and then box fun might be curtailed :Bookworm

If I am ever down your way, I will bring you some Leonardo tins:Cat
Jack eats the packets as part of his rotation but Biggles never took to them. They sell Leonardo tins and packets here.


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> I hope it is not raining @SbanR
> That might ruin the box and then box fun might be curtailed :Bookworm
> 
> If I am ever down your way, I will bring you some Leonardo tins:Cat
> Jack eats the packets as part of his rotation but Biggles never took to them. They sell Leonardo tins and packets here.


That's a very kind offer SC which I'll hold you to but only if you can get the Rabbit variety. I'll pay the carriage (and cost of food, of course) if your hotel would find a suitable box


----------



## Summercat

I will let you know next will be in Liverpool and don't mind sending from there. I think I have seen the rabbit.
Maybe end spring or summer.
I did try a couple Leonardo tins but decided my rotation foods were a bit numerous and I try to cut back from time to time the variety.
I still give Jack a couple Leonardo pouches though.


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> I will let you know next will be in Liverpool and don't mind sending from there. I think I have seen the rabbit.
> Maybe end spring or summer.
> I did try a couple Leonardo tins but decided my rotation foods were a bit numerous and I try to cut back from time to time the variety.
> I still give Jack a couple Leonardo pouches though.


Jessie and I have an agreement. She eats what I give her, I'll avoid the food she dislikes.
Ollie, on the other hand, is a Pain in the ****. He's rejected most of the good brands, hence my panic over the Leonardo


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
Have you tried the Animonda Carny in tins?


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> @SbanR
> Have you tried the Animonda Carny in tins?


Yes. The Pain isn't overly impressed and even on 20-30gms it loosens his bowels a little. So won't bother trying him on Smilla


----------



## Cully

SuboJvR said:


> Well we submitted the application on Saturday, went to the biometric appointment today and prepared for a wait as the premium service (should be 24 hours) has had some delays BUT....
> 
> Hubby's indefinite leave to remain in the UK was granted today, three hours after we did the appointment!!!
> 
> Such a relief! Five years of paperwork hoarding and paying ££££ and we have reached the end of the journey. He can stay! Next step: british passport for him
> 
> Yay Joey daddy can stay! Lol!!


Phew, such a relief for you both. Hope the next formality is a breeze.


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> I'm baffled by the thinking of the ZP packers. On Tuesday, I ordered 2 AVF megapacks and 2 trays of 400g x 2. In their wisdom, the packers have put the order into 2 parcels. The first, small parcel came on Wednesday. The second parcel will, hopefully, come today
> 
> Yesterday, I panic ordered TEN trays of Leonardo x 400g as ZP is delisting it:Jawdrop. They've packed it all into ONE dirty great big parcel:Woot.
> Hope it's not raining when it gets here as I'll have to open it up outside and squirrel away the 10 trays wherever I can


And did your ZP order arrive today?
I'm well miffed as I've been waiting for Yodel since 11am Thursday. 
I wouldn't mind, but when I was tracking them the van was within spitting distance several times and I was 2 stops away.
Just checked and my order is now back at the depot.
I'm desperate for decent food. I wasn't when I ordered!
Just having a rant. I'll shut up now. :Bag


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I hate Yodel, how can you be two stops away and then it be back at the depot (I'm presuming you were at home, as you were waiting, tracking and only two stops away!)? Gggrrrrrrr. I stayed in once for a delivery, they sent a text saying "sorry you weren't in", I called and the driver was back at the depot with 20 minutes of "apparently" my not being in. I asked how they'd managed to travel 5 miles in rush hour traffic in West London, as I'd like whatever vehicle they had. I now ask companies which delivery company they use and if it's Yodel I buy elsewhere. 

Do they not realise Misty needs her nibbles?


----------



## Mrs Funkin




----------



## Cully

@Mrs Funkin Yesterday they text delivery time, between 2-4 pm. Then at 5.30 another text, delivery 6.30 -8.30 pm. Then txt to say driver having probs so no delivery Thurs.
This morning txt, delivery 11am -1 pm. Then txt update, delivery now 2-4 pm. At 6.30 I checked the tracking a saw the van had returned to depot. Arrgh!
I like (liked) Yodel because I can see the map when they are in my area, and I like seeing it get nearer. It helps me plan my day.
I did use DPD (not for ZP) but they didn't even try to deliver, although swore they did and nobody was in. Er....my son and me!
We had to go and collect the parcel as they left it 3 miles away at a newsagents. (Must be one of those shops that act as a collection/delivery point.)
Very annoyed as we have no transport and got a taxi which was more expensive than the item in the parcel!!!
Pfft! pfft!


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> And did your ZP order arrive today?
> I'm well miffed as I've been waiting for Yodel since 11am Thursday.
> I wouldn't mind, but when I was tracking them the van was within spitting distance several times and I was 2 stops away.
> Just checked and my order is now back at the depot.
> I'm desperate for decent food. I wasn't when I ordered!
> Just having a rant. I'll shut up now. :Bag


Yes, it came today, to my big relief. I was almost out of AVF as Ollie has been playing up with the other foods and only readily eating the AVF. Now thinking I might play safe and order an extra megapack or two of it


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

I've had a really bad night where I've discovered someone at work doesn't like me for a silly reason that is just stupid (tbh I should use more severe words than these but I'm trying to be polite!) I knew they didn't like me, I didn't like them, it didn't really matter but now I know the truth it's really hurt me and affected my anxiety big time. Anyway, I spoke to a friend who has helped me. Then I looked over at my two sleeping babies and thought about how much (I think) they love me, Pixie in particular clearly thinks I'm her world. How can I really care what anyone else thinks when my two most important babies love me and think I'm a good person (I hope!)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Problem is we can’t all like everyone, can we? At least the feeling is mutual - possibly worse if someone you think is your friend actually turns out not to be. Life is too short, please try to move forward from it and don’t let it raise your anxiety levels (easier said than done, I know). I ended up telling someone at work yesterday not to talk to me like a three year - ironically she then stomped off like a three year old. Pppfftttt.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

Mrs Funkin said:


> Problem is we can't all like everyone, can we? At least the feeling is mutual - possibly worse if someone you think is your friend actually turns out not to be. Life is too short, please try to move forward from it and don't let it raise your anxiety levels (easier said than done, I know). I ended up telling someone at work yesterday not to talk to me like a three year - ironically she then stomped off like a three year old. Pppfftttt.


Yes, I don't really care about it. I think it's because they're questioning my performance at work and suggesting I'm rubbish at my job when I know I'm not. I think I'd have been less hurt if it was something about my personality that they didn't like rather than the way I do my job. I'm feeling much better about it all now that I've had a good sleep though.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Had a lovely morning running and catching up with friends yesterday in London. Upon our return (when we were going for a late lunch with pals), there was a tree which was very precarious after the strong winds, threatening to come down onto the summer house and fence. Cue us having to do some serious tree surgery, rather than having a nap and a bath and getting ready to go out. Not surprisingly, we had a couple of drinks and a bit fat lunch to try to cheer ourselves up. I'm sad about the tree  I'm rather enjoying a pine scented Oscar though


----------



## Laura_&_Cats

Oh, I have such terrible anxiety at the moment! It's something I struggle with anyway, but poorly cat care for over a month has really taken it out of me. 

It's a month today since I lost my Dom, and I have Jem on medication now weeing blood all over the house... The vet wants him to go on medication for stress-induced cystitis (Nutracys) alongside his Metacam which I am about to pick up and start. As well as ending up paying double for them, paying out for insurance and healthcare, I've had all these uninsured vets bills now, so money is becoming an issue for me... I'm self-employed and struggling to concentrate on work because of the way things have been recently...

To top it all off, my grandma had a bad fall and broke her shoulder so is currently in hospital - my days are basically centered around medicating cats and vet and hospital visits at the moment!

Just ranting really lol... I just worry because I love them so much! They have had such a rough start already, I need them to be okay. I am doing everything I can for them, I hope it is enough.


----------



## ChaosCat

Laura_&_Cats said:


> Oh, I have such terrible anxiety at the moment! It's something I struggle with anyway, but poorly cat care for over a month has really taken it out of me.
> 
> It's a month today since I lost my Dom, and I have Jem on medication now weeing blood all over the house... The vet wants him to go on medication for stress-induced cystitis (Nutracys) alongside his Metacam which I am about to pick up and start. As well as ending up paying double for them, paying out for insurance and healthcare, I've had all these uninsured vets bills now, so money is becoming an issue for me... I'm self-employed and struggling to concentrate on work because of the way things have been recently...
> 
> To top it all off, my grandma had a bad fall and broke her shoulder so is currently in hospital - my days are basically centered around medicating cats and vet and hospital visits at the moment!
> 
> Just ranting really lol... I just worry because I love them so much! They have had such a rough start already, I need them to be okay. I am doing everything I can for them, I hope it is enough.


Poor you! You are having a really rough time.
Fingers and paws crossed that your grandma and Jem get better quickly.


----------



## Laura_&_Cats

ChaosCat said:


> Poor you! You are having a really rough time.
> Fingers and paws crossed that your grandma and Jem get better quickly.


Thank you! Grandma will be moving into a nursing home once she gets out of hospital, which will be an adjustment for her, but she is on board and agrees it's the best thing. We are trying to get her a place in a private one near where she has lived all her adult life - it's very nice, and she is likely to know some of the other residents.

Hopefully my baby Jem will be on the mend soon too - if it is stress, he certainly isn't stressed anymore - he just plays and eats and sleeps and cuddles with me and his sister, they have had cat tv and 'relaxing cat music' on constantly lol. I've not left them for longer than an hour yet, and that's only been to go to the vets or the hospital!


----------



## Charity

Oh dear Laura, sorry you're feeling so stressed. Sorry about your Grandma. Sometimes everything seems to hit you all at once, just try and remember nothing lasts forever, better times will come.


----------



## Laura_&_Cats

Charity said:


> Oh dear Laura, sorry you're feeling so stressed. Sorry about your Grandma. Sometimes everything seems to hit you all at once, just try and remember nothing lasts forever, better times will come.


Thank you, yes, it's totally been one thing after another - I lost Dom a month ago, my grandma had her first bad fall the same day, since then life has been a bit like stressful chaos!

Jem and Scout are such wonderful cats and I love them to bits, but I do worry so much when my cats aren't well... I was so lucky with Dom as he never had any health issues at all until cancer in his old age, so every little thing tends to worry me and I immediately jump to the most serious possible explanation - I have myself convinced that Jem's cystitis is kidney failure, for example, when the vet said that's highly unlikely at such a young age. Just me worrying about them I suppose, they're my babies!


----------



## SbanR

I'm sorry you've had such a tough time Laura. Hang in there and take it a day at a time. Your grandma is mending and will hopefully get a place in that nice nursing home. 
Jem and Scout have such a bright future ahead of them, all thanks to you. They will help heal your broken heart.
You are exhausted, worrying and caring for your loved ones; do remember to care for yourself too. You are a strong, caring person and the better days will come


----------



## Laura_&_Cats

SbanR said:


> I'm sorry you've had such a tough time Laura. Hang in there and take it a day at a time. Your grandma is mending and will hopefully get a place in that nice nursing home.
> Jem and Scout have such a bright future ahead of them, all thanks to you. They will help heal your broken heart.
> You are exhausted, worrying and caring for your loved ones; do remember to care for yourself too. You are a strong, caring person and the better days will come


Oh that's lovely @SbanR, thanks so much! :Happy

I think it's just been a bit too much at once to be honest. Jem & Scout are so young and have had such a bad start already, I just want them to be happy and healthy for many years yet!

This 'relaxing cat music' is actually doing a fairly good job for me too!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm really excited as I've just ordered a pressie for someone on the forum who doesn't know 

@Laura_&_Cats I'm sorry it's so tough at the moment. Be cheered by the totally amazing thing you have done for Jem & Scout. I hope Jem has improvement soon and that your Nan is on the road to recovery too.


----------



## Cully

@Laura_&_Cats It's awful when your stressed because absolutely everything seems much worse, but it rarely is as bad as we think, so try and take a step back and see how things _really _are.
Music is good therapy for us and animals so it's good you're enjoying it too.
I hope things improve for you soon so you can relax again.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm smiling to myself as I found this in the second hand bookshop when I went to get chicken (not from the bookshop!). It combines my love of a 1980s icon and cats  Okay, so it's in pretty poor condition but it was only 50p - I mean, Beryl Reid!


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm smiling to myself as I found this in the second hand bookshop when I went to get chicken (not from the bookshop!). It combines my love of a 1980s icon and cats  Okay, so it's in pretty poor condition but it was only 50p - I mean, Beryl Reid!
> 
> View attachment 396827


I've got this book from donkeys years back, its lovely. Her cats have great names, some after actors she worked with.


----------



## Laura_&_Cats

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm smiling to myself as I found this in the second hand bookshop when I went to get chicken (not from the bookshop!). It combines my love of a 1980s icon and cats  Okay, so it's in pretty poor condition but it was only 50p - I mean, Beryl Reid!
> 
> View attachment 396827


I literally have a 'cat-themed reading list' from this forum already! 

I'm happy today - I have had very energetic, playful babies this morning! Jem seems much more full of beans today, and is eating well too. He seems to be feeling much less sorry for himself in general - playing more energetically, happy to cuddle and groom with his sister a bit more... Hopefully this is a good sign he's feeling better!

I've also noticed that Scout is absolutely thriving since she's been with me!  I was so worried about her at first, but she has quite probably doubled in size, she has much more energy, and is much braver and more independent than she was at first - far less clingy, but still very cuddly. :Happy

I could really do to start catching up with work today - self-employment has its benefits but paid leave is not one of them, and I need money for zooplus orders!  Hopefully I'll be able to concentrate a little better now I'm less worried and stressed. :Happy


----------



## SbanR

I'm sure Scout and Jem will lend a helping paw Laura


----------



## Laura_&_Cats

SbanR said:


> I'm sure Scout and Jem will lend a helping paw Laura


My office has somehow become a cat playroom, haha - it's full of cardboard boxes with sheets over and cat toys and scratchers everywhere lol, it's the best office!


----------



## Charity

Laura_&_Cats said:


> I literally have a 'cat-themed reading list' from this forum already!
> 
> I'm happy today - I have had very energetic, playful babies this morning! Jem seems much more full of beans today, and is eating well too. He seems to be feeling much less sorry for himself in general - playing more energetically, happy to cuddle and groom with his sister a bit more... Hopefully this is a good sign he's feeling better!
> 
> I've also noticed that Scout is absolutely thriving since she's been with me!  I was so worried about her at first, but she has quite probably doubled in size, she has much more energy, and is much braver and more independent than she was at first - far less clingy, but still very cuddly. :Happy
> 
> I could really do to start catching up with work today - self-employment has its benefits but paid leave is not one of them, and I need money for zooplus orders!  Hopefully I'll be able to concentrate a little better now I'm less worried and stressed. :Happy


I'm really glad everything looks better today and Jem is brighter. Lovely too that Scout is coming along so well.


----------



## Laura_&_Cats

Charity said:


> I'm really glad everything looks better today and Jem is brighter. Lovely too that Scout is coming along so well.


Thanks, yes it's looking much brighter - I even dared to leave them for an hour and nip into town! I was worried all the time I was out, and then when I got back they were still asleep and hadn't moved! 

Interesting find in Wilko's, too - natural 100% chicken freeze-dried treats for £1! Didn't buy any as I have a cupboard full of stuff already lol, but good to know!  They look similar to Cosma Snackies. Never thought of checking out their pet food aisle before - I actually went in for lightbulbs!  That was all they had worth reporting, though!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I had to slam the brakes on today to miss a black cat zooming across the road today, missed it by inches. Not the best drive to work


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> I had to slam the brakes on today to miss a black cat zooming across the road today, missed it by inches. Not the best drive to work


Are you ok? Must have been an awful shock for you. Let's hope that wasn't the last of his 9 lives


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Cully said:


> Are you ok? Must have been an awful shock for you. Let's hope that wasn't the last of his 9 lives


Oh Im absolutely fine, just a shock - luckily I was wearing dark underpants


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> Oh Im absolutely fine, just a shock - luckily I was wearing dark underpants


Glad to hear it. About it just a shock. Not about the underpants!!:Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Glad to hear it. About it just a shock. Not about the underpants!!:Shamefullyembarrased


Oh but you should be glad BBC wore dark underpants; I'm sure his colleagues were:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I wish someone would invent a teleporter...


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> I wish someone would invent a teleporter...


??


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So I could hop in it and pop to all kinds of places in an instant. Like the Cat Chat meet in York. You know.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> So I could hop in it and pop to all kinds of places in an instant. Like the Cat Chat meet in York. You know.


OH I see. Actually, that sounds like a great idea. Perhaps I would be able to go to York too then.
I think you'd have to limit your teleporting though or you'd miss out on enjoying the countryside while traveling. But definitely for really long or boring trips.


----------



## Charity

Not sure I'd call this an exciting start to the day but

1. Opened the curtains at 7.00 a.m. and there was an ambulance outside the house across the road and the man who lives there was taken to hospital
2. At 8.30 police helicopter is flying round and round low above our house and police sirens are blaring nearby for about 15 minutes
3. Look out the window again and there's another ambulance at our next door neighbour's but one, didn't see what happened
4. Bunty attempts an escape from the garden, one minute she was sitting on the top of the shed, next she was no where to be seen. Went out and had a look around but couldn't see her so assumed she had got out somehow. Five minutes later, she appears on the top of the gate behind our shed so she must have jumped down from the shed to ground level and been behind looking for an escape route but there isn't one so she got back up on the shed, down the tree and came home .

Do I dare go out today? :Nailbiting


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Charity if you do go out, I'd be sure to wrap yourself in cotton wool first...sounds dangerous! I hope all ambulance-visited-folk are okay. Good girl Bunty for not trying to launch yourself anywhere else from the tree or shed.


----------



## Cully

Well @Charity I know it's Friday, but it's not the 13th so I guess you should be ok. They say things come in three's, well you've had 2 ambulances plus a futile escape attempt by Bunty, so that's all 3 accounted for. Yep, safe to go out! Have a nice time, wherever you're off to.


----------



## Charity

When we went out there was an emergency vehicle with flashing lights at the top of the adjoining road and when we came back two hours later it was still there. I've looked at the local paper and, sadly, a workman who was working on a house there has died from a cardiac arrest this morning so the Health & Safety Executive have been called and assume the area has been cordoned off.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no, that is very sad  Poor workman and his family, how awful.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> When we went out there was an emergency vehicle with flashing lights at the top of the adjoining road and when we came back two hours later it was still there. I've looked at the local paper and, sadly, a workman who was working on a house there has died from a cardiac arrest this morning so the Health & Safety Executive have been called and assume the area has been cordoned off.


Oh that's terrible. Must have been a shock for the owners of the house he was working at, and of course his poor family.


----------



## Summercat

@Charity 
A day to stay in I think. A cup of tea and a good book.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Rather interesting in the wind department down here today. Me and Oscar tucked up in the warm now we are home from parkrun, husband out windsurfing. Husband returns asking me to call the Coastguard, as he has retrieved a racing canoe from the sea and hopefully the person is safe, obviously time is of the essence in the sea (we have had two people die in the last fortnight down here in the sea). Call Coastguard, the canoe owner must have swum in and alerted the Coastguard that the canoe was somewhere out at sea, so thankfully the canoeist is safe, we have a rather fancy and expensive piece of kit on our front lawn and husband has gone windsurfing again. I await the Coastguard coming to collect the canoe - husband reckons about £5k worth of kit. I've never called the Coastguard before, had to google how to do it (you just ring 999, in case anyone is wondering for further reference!). 

Me and the boy have hunkered down again and turned the heating up


----------



## SbanR

What excitement Mrs F. It does break the day up


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Both canoeists rescued from the sea by the huge Selsey lifeboat. Thank goodness they are safe, the sea is not kind.


----------



## popcornsmum

Popcorn seems to be having some tummy troubles or a hairball and having been sick all over MOG (yes the one from the Sainsbury’s ad a few years back which cost OH £30 off eBay) at 4.30am she’s also scooted poop from the downstairs loo all the way through the hall, up the stairs across the landing carpet all around our bedroom and our BED and the toddlers bedroom floor. :Arghh One and a half hours later the floors are clean carpets cleaned and bed stripped and on a hot wash. Oh and one stinky cat bathed and glowering at me. :Arghh


----------



## Cully

popcornsmum said:


> Popcorn seems to be having some tummy troubles or a hairball and having been sick all over MOG (yes the one from the Sainsbury's ad a few years back which cost OH £30 off eBay) at 4.30am she's also scooted poop from the downstairs loo all the way through the hall, up the stairs across the landing carpet all around our bedroom and our BED and the toddlers bedroom floor. :Arghh One and a half hours later the floors are clean carpets cleaned and bed stripped and on a hot wash. Oh and one stinky cat bathed and glowering at me. :Arghh


Of all the cleaning and mess clearing up, the thing that impressed me most was bathing the cat!!!! Be positive and tell yourself that it's almost time for spring cleaning, so you've just gotten in a little early this year.


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> Popcorn seems to be having some tummy troubles or a hairball and having been sick all over MOG (yes the one from the Sainsbury's ad a few years back which cost OH £30 off eBay) at 4.30am she's also scooted poop from the downstairs loo all the way through the hall, up the stairs across the landing carpet all around our bedroom and our BED and the toddlers bedroom floor. :Arghh One and a half hours later the floors are clean carpets cleaned and bed stripped and on a hot wash. Oh and one stinky cat bathed and glowering at me. :Arghh


Do you think there's anymore to come out?( either end)


----------



## Cully

I'm trying to be good and lose a bit of weight, so tend to snack on grapes while watching tv etc. The trouble is I've got bored:Bored with them. So has anyone got any ideas for an alternative please? Like grapes but not grapes!!!


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> I'm trying to be good and lose a bit of weight, so tend to snack on grapes while watching tv etc. The trouble is I've got bored:Bored with them. So has anyone got any ideas for an alternative please? Like grapes but not grapes!!!


Blueberries?


----------



## popcornsmum

Cully said:


> I'm trying to be good and lose a bit of weight, so tend to snack on grapes while watching tv etc. The trouble is I've got bored:Bored with them. So has anyone got any ideas for an alternative please? Like grapes but not grapes!!!


Malteasers?! they're about the same size!!  
Have you tried the candy floss flavoured grapes in Tesco? I've not tried them but maybe they're nice!! Lol otherwise cherries? Lychees?


----------



## popcornsmum

SbanR said:


> Do you think there's anymore to come out?( either end)


They're better bloody not be! I've had to wash a bloomin king size duvet! I think it's the duck OH gave her last night as she use to be allergic to it but had been ok with it recently! Maybe a dodgy tin!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> I'm trying to be good and lose a bit of weight, so tend to snack on grapes while watching tv etc. The trouble is I've got bored:Bored with them. So has anyone got any ideas for an alternative please? Like grapes but not grapes!!!


Sorry to burst your bubble but grapes are very high in sugar and actually not good when trying to diet - I've got type 2 diabetes and there are not many fruits that I can eat indiscriminately except for berries (strawberries, raspberries, blueberries etc) grapes are certainly off my menu !

Back in the day pre-diabetes I found that nuts (especially walnuts and almonds) were good for snacking as, although they contain fat it's 'good' fat. Another handy snacking item were the small bags of low fat popcorn (or pop your own without butter or sugar).


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Blueberries?


Hm, I can eat them in muffins or as jam or in smoothies, but not on their own.


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> I'm trying to be good and lose a bit of weight, so tend to snack on grapes while watching tv etc. The trouble is I've got bored:Bored with them. So has anyone got any ideas for an alternative please? Like grapes but not grapes!!!


Not like grapes, but snacks, nuts?


----------



## Laura_&_Cats

Cully said:


> I'm trying to be good and lose a bit of weight, so tend to snack on grapes while watching tv etc. The trouble is I've got bored:Bored with them. So has anyone got any ideas for an alternative please? Like grapes but not grapes!!!


Dried apricots! Tasty and good for you! :Happy

I've been a bit stressed, as seem to have gone backwards with Jem - he seemed to be doing well, so I felt quite comfortable leaving them for a little longer yesterday... I'd only been leaving them for an hour at a time so far, but this time I left them for three hours to visit my grandma in hospital and help my mum and sister make the arrangements for her transfer the nursing home...

When I got back one of them had been sick, most likely Jem, and he had definitely been licking while I was out and had made himself sore again. 

I called the vet, and she said it sounds like it could be separation anxiety, which made me very sad!  So now I am definitely not leaving them for more than an hour until he is fully recovered! He seems better again today. Eventually they will learn that when I go out I am always back within a matter of hours, but he gets visibly stressed even if I just put my coat on now, so I need to stay here with them until he's better, poor babies!


----------



## Summercat

I agree nuts or dried fruit.

I didn't know that about sugar being high in some fruits.

You could try a fruit salad with fruits you like and eat it over a few days.

I like cantaloupe and pomegranate or other melons with blueberries etc


----------



## GingerNinja

Cully said:


> I'm trying to be good and lose a bit of weight, so tend to snack on grapes while watching tv etc. The trouble is I've got bored:Bored with them. So has anyone got any ideas for an alternative please? Like grapes but not grapes!!!


For a low sugar snack try dry roasting tinned chickpeas. You can add whatever spices you like when they come out warm with a little olive oil ... problem is that they are amazing with a nice cold beer or wine


----------



## Summercat

Hmmm @GingerNinja I will try as well


----------



## GingerNinja

Summercat said:


> I agree nuts or dried fruit.
> 
> I didn't know that about sugar being high in some fruits.
> 
> You could try a fruit salad with fruits you like and eat it over a few days.
> 
> I like cantaloupe and pomegranate or other melons with blueberries etc


 Oh yes, and water melon ice cold. Low in sugar and very refreshing ! Also amazing soaked in vodka


----------



## Summercat

I love watermelon :Happy

How long do you roast the chickpeas for about @GingerNinja ?


----------



## Cully

popcornsmum said:


> Malteasers?! they're about the same size!!
> Have you tried the candy floss flavoured grapes in Tesco? I've not tried them but maybe they're nice!! Lol otherwise cherries? Lychees?


I was wondering what they taste like. There are also peaches that taste like doughnuts, and plums that are unusual too but CR what they taste like.
Like cherries, forgot about those, so thanks.



Bertie'sMum said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble but grapes are very high in sugar and actually not good when trying to diet - I've got type 2 diabetes and there are not many fruits that I can eat indiscriminately except for berries (strawberries, raspberries, blueberries etc) grapes are certainly off my menu !
> 
> Back in the day pre-diabetes I found that nuts (especially walnuts and almonds) were good for snacking as, although they contain fat it's 'good' fat. Another handy snacking item were the small bags of low fat popcorn (or pop your own without butter or sugar).


Didn't know that about grapes. I though fresh fruit was ok as it has natural sugars! 
I like strawberries. I eat them all the time when they're in season. Not so keen on popcorn, it's too bland with nothing on it.
Might give nuts a go. I used to have the packs of nuts and raisins but I expect they are full of sugar too!
Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Cully

Laura_&_Cats said:


> Dried apricots! Tasty and good for you! :Happy
> 
> I've been a bit stressed, as seem to have gone backwards with Jem - he seemed to be doing well, so I felt quite comfortable leaving them for a little longer yesterday... I'd only been leaving them for an hour at a time so far, but this time I left them for three hours to visit my grandma in hospital and help my mum and sister make the arrangements for her transfer the nursing home...
> 
> When I got back one of them had been sick, most likely Jem, and he had definitely been licking while I was out and had made himself sore again.
> 
> I called the vet, and she said it sounds like it could be separation anxiety, which made me very sad!  So now I am definitely not leaving them for more than an hour until he is fully recovered! He seems better again today. Eventually they will learn that when I go out I am always back within a matter of hours, but he gets visibly stressed even if I just put my coat on now, so I need to stay here with them until he's better, poor babies!


I think if you gradually increase the time by a few minutes each time they are left they will soon get to understand they're not being deserted and you will return. Reinforce with treats and/playtime on your return so they have something to look forward to.
Oh, and thanks for the apricots tip!


----------



## GingerNinja

Summercat said:


> I love watermelon :Happy
> 
> How long do you roast the chickpeas for about @GingerNinja ?


I rinse them then pat dry in a clean tea towel. Remove any loose skins then dry roast at 160 for 30-45 mins stirring a few times. They should be crunchy .
When you take them out, toss in olive oil and spices. If you roast on baking parchment it saves on mess and any excess oil /spices are discarded so pretty healthy


----------



## Summercat

Thanks! @GingerNinja


----------



## Charity

On the topic of not sleeping well and for those like me who spend half the night awake, I've been trying something this last week which is really working well for me. Its sour cherry juice and I have to say the last four nights I've been taking it, it has really made a difference to my sleep pattern. Its just one or two tablespoons in a glass of water and I take it during the evening. Its quite nice tasting too. Although I've woken up 2-3 times during the night, I've gone straight back to sleep again, not once have I lain awake for hours or kept waking every hour which is what I was doing. I can't promise it would work for everyone but its definitely helping me. 

https://www.healthspan.co.uk/products/super-cherry#/?pack size=375


----------



## Bertie'sMum

I've recently changed the background theme on my desktop computer to one which is just pictures of cats (I usually have a "seasonal" theme which I change regularly) - just had to share a couple of the pictures - I mean who wouldn't smile when they see any of these as they turn their computer on ?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> On the topic of not sleeping well and for those like me who spend half the night awake, I've been trying something this last week which is really working well for me. Its sour cherry juice and I have to say the last four nights I've been taking it, it has really made a difference to my sleep pattern. Its just one or two tablespoons in a glass of water and I take it during the evening. Its quite nice tasting too. Although I've woken up 2-3 times during the night, I've gone straight back to sleep again, not once have I lain awake for hours or kept waking every hour which is what I was doing. I can't promise it would work for everyone but its definitely helping me.
> 
> https://www.healthspan.co.uk/products/super-cherry#/?pack size=375


I seem to remember reading that it's also very good for inflammatory conditions like arthritis ?

I've been taking a daily low dose of magnesium as I can suffer with quite bad leg cramps at night - took a month or so to take effect but I haven't had any cramps (fingers crossed and touch wood) for a while now; side benefit is that I'm sleeping a lot better too


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> I seem to remember reading that it's also very good for inflammatory conditions like arthritis ?
> 
> I've been taking a daily low dose of magnesium as I can suffer with quite bad leg cramps at night - took a month or so to take effect but I haven't had any cramps (fingers crossed and touch wood) for a while now; side benefit is that I'm sleeping a lot better too


Yes, it does say it helps arthritis sufferers and those with joint and muscle issues. I take magnesium as well and I found that sometimes helped sleepless nights but not always. I thought the first night I took the cherry juice it would probably just be a blip but four nights is proving its worth.


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> On the topic of not sleeping well and for those like me who spend half the night awake, I've been trying something this last week which is really working well for me. Its sour cherry juice and I have to say the last four nights I've been taking it, it has really made a difference to my sleep pattern. Its just one or two tablespoons in a glass of water and I take it during the evening. Its quite nice tasting too. Although I've woken up 2-3 times during the night, I've gone straight back to sleep again, not once have I lain awake for hours or kept waking every hour which is what I was doing. I can't promise it would work for everyone but its definitely helping me.
> 
> https://www.healthspan.co.uk/products/super-cherry#/?pack size=375


Thank you for sharing this.
I've just ordered some x


----------



## Charity

ebonycat said:


> Thank you for sharing this.
> I've just ordered some x


Hope it helps you too @ebonycat, let us know.


----------



## popcornsmum

When you set up a building themed tuff tray with cereal in it for the toddler sorry I mean Popcorn.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I have a new addition as of today. Grandad Philip's little cat, my mother gave her to me after we buried him. She has a glued and poorly leg but I don't mind.


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> I have a new addition as of today. Grandad Philip's little cat, my mother gave her to me after we buried him. She has a glued and poorly leg but I don't mind.
> 
> View attachment 397294


Oh!! Mrs F although it was broken, but now mended, I think it's lovely and something very, very special for you to keep and treasure. Xx


----------



## TriTri

I’ve suffered with leg cramps and foot cramps and I read it is usually down to dehydration. I’ve since found drinking water stops it or makes it stop straight away. 

A very interesting programme on how to get back into the habit of getting a good night’s sleep said the answer was to stay up very late, around 2am, 2.30 am and then go to bed. By being so tired, you should then sleep and for longer & soon get into the habit of sleeping properly. It’s had very good results. But you must stay up very late regularly (about a week or two) until you get into the habit. The longer you try it for, I think the more hours sleep you get in one go.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Also can be a minor potassium deficiency @TriTri - so a banana a day can help you out with your leg cramps


----------



## TriTri

My "silly" friend sent my some photos of her cat Stanley last night. Notice anything unusual?!


----------



## TriTri

Mrs Funkin said:


> Also can be a minor potassium deficiency @TriTri - so a banana a day can help you out with your leg cramps


Thank you MF/OM :Cat


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> I have a new addition as of today. Grandad Philip's little cat, my mother gave her to me after we buried him. She has a glued and poorly leg but I don't mind.
> 
> View attachment 397294


She's very sweet Mrs F; something of your grandad Phillips' to treasure


----------



## huckybuck

TriTri said:


> My "silly" friend sent my some photos of her cat Stanley last night. Notice anything unusual?!
> 
> View attachment 397303
> View attachment 397304
> View attachment 397305
> View attachment 397306


He dipped his tail in white paint!!!


----------



## SbanR

@Charity , @ebonycat the sour cherry juice is on march half price offer. PM me if you want the code


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> He dipped his tail in white paint!!!


Did you miss the rifle HB?:Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> Did you miss the rifle HB?:Hilarious


I thought all cats had one ???


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> My "silly" friend sent my some photos of her cat Stanley last night. Notice anything unusual?!
> 
> View attachment 397303
> View attachment 397304
> View attachment 397305
> View attachment 397306


No. All looks perfectly normal to me!


----------



## TriTri

huckybuck said:


> He dipped his tail in white paint!!!


Very good!


----------



## TriTri

I knew Stanley was quite the Hunter....


----------



## slartibartfast

I;m making a few toys for this beautiful boy








He was beaten, abused, he lost his tail in abuse. Rescued from a city shelter, he's in safe place now. But after a few days in that shelter he lost his eyesight.
His name is Juruś, please keep everything crossed for him.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi Jurus, sending positive thoughts your way. Paws are crossed. We are glad you are safe now.


----------



## SbanR

slartibartfast said:


> I;m making a few toys for this beautiful boy
> View attachment 397474
> 
> He was beaten, abused, he lost his tail in abuse. Rescued from a city shelter, he's in safe place now. But after a few days in that shelter he lost his eyesight.
> His name is Juruś, please keep everything crossed for him.


Sending beautiful Jurus lots of positive vibes and love. Wishing you a Happy and safe future


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Sending beautiful Jurus lots of positive vibes and love. Wishing you a Happy and safe future


What an awful start to life. I'm so pleased he's now in good hands and will continue to have a happy life.


----------



## Jaf

poor darling. Jurus I hope you thrive now that you’re safe.


----------



## Trixie1

Poor sweetheart!! Get well and strong very soon. Glad he’s in good hands now.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Poor little sweetheart Juruś, cats with white faces are lovely (and again I'm not bias in this opinion). I hope he starts to feel better both physically and mentally!

But I know it's time to go home from work when my computer gives me this error message:









Hannah


----------



## slartibartfast

Ash is sooo high right now! I'm making an octopus for Juruś, there was valerian on the bed...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Here's a fully trivial post. I made cornflake tart. I wanted to do pink custard as well (which is really blancmange) but I went to get my blancmange and I'd used the two pink sachets in the box on sherry trifle. Darn it. So ordinary custard it was (what would I do without Bird's Custard Powder?!)...here's the tart, just for @SbanR sorry about the lack of pink custard @Forester


----------



## Forester

Mrs Funkin said:


> Here's a fully trivial post. I made cornflake tart. I wanted to do pink custard as well (which is really blancmange) but I went to get my blancmange and I'd used the two pink sachets in the box on sherry trifle. Darn it. So ordinary custard it was (what would I do without Bird's Custard Powder?!)...here's the tart, just for @SbanR sorry about the lack of pink custard @Forester
> 
> View attachment 397563


That tart looks scrummy @Mrs Funkin. I'd enjoy a piece of that even without pink custard.

Is that_ really_ how pink custard is made? .What a dumbo I am . I've been dreaming of it for all these years without realising that I could have made my own . There are no prizes for guessing what I'll be buying next time I shop.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, not a dumbo at all - but yes, as far as I have ever known, that's all it is (though I do prefer my blancmange set, in a mould, or in a trifle). It brought back very happy food memories...as did the jam tarts I made with the cast off bit of pastry


----------



## Forester

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh, not a dumbo at all - but yes, as far as I have ever known, that's all it is (though I do prefer my blancmange set, in a mould, or in a trifle). It brought back very happy food memories...as did the jam tarts I made with the cast off bit of pastry


You deserve those jam tarts after making the effort to make pastry yourself. 

OH criticised the first pastry I made after we married so I got my own back on him. I've never made pastry since !

Treacle tart and custard was one of my favourites at school. You have got me thinking though as to whether the school pink custard was strawberry or raspberry flavour. I'm determined to make some now though I doubt that it will meet my expectations. Thinking about custard does make a change from probiotics and prebiotics.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think our school pink custard was strawberry, it certainly was a more delicate pink than raspberry blancmange is. My next "goal" is the raspberry and coconut sponge that I remember so well - I suppose that must be raspberry pink custard though. My big culinary goal for the year is to perfect a Black Forest gateau...

Glad you're briefly distracted from the land of biotics by blancmange


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Here's a fully trivial post. I made cornflake tart. I wanted to do pink custard as well (which is really blancmange) but I went to get my blancmange and I'd used the two pink sachets in the box on sherry trifle. Darn it. So ordinary custard it was (what would I do without Bird's Custard Powder?!)...here's the tart, just for @SbanR sorry about the lack of pink custard @Forester
> 
> View attachment 397563


Wow that takes me back to my school days
That looks yummy


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> I think our school pink custard was strawberry, it certainly was a more delicate pink than raspberry blancmange is. My next "goal" is the raspberry and coconut sponge that I remember so well - I suppose that must be raspberry pink custard though. My big culinary goal for the year is to perfect a Black Forest gateau...
> 
> Glad you're briefly distracted from the land of biotics by blancmange


Oh oh oh I loved loved loved the sponge with raspberry jam & coconut on top x


----------



## Cully

My favourite at school was the chocolate concrete with pink custard. I can still taste it.:Hungry


----------



## SbanR

That's a most attractive tart Mrs F but I'm afraid it'll have to be a " could do better". 

Pink custard missing!!!:Arghh:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SbanR said:


> That's a most attractive tart Mrs F but I'm afraid it'll have to be a " could do better".
> 
> Pink custard missing!!!:Arghh:Hilarious


I know! I know! How can I have only vanilla and chocolate blancmange in the cupboard? I am a failure *waaaahhhhhh*


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> I;m making a few toys for this beautiful boy
> View attachment 397474
> 
> He was beaten, abused, he lost his tail in abuse. Rescued from a city shelter, he's in safe place now. But after a few days in that shelter he lost his eyesight.
> His name is Juruś, please keep everything crossed for him.


I've everything crossed for you beautiful Jerus. You are doing an amazing job Slartibartfast.


----------



## slartibartfast

TriTri said:


> I've everything crossed for you beautiful Jerus. You are doing an amazing job Slartibartfast.


He's not mine, I wish he was. Hope he will find the most loving home soon.


----------



## Summercat

Hope you find a nice home Jurus.
Xx


----------



## SbanR

How is Little H today @huckybuck


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> How is Little H today @huckybuck


He's doing ok now thank you for thinking of him.

We've had some bloods back but waiting for more specific ones now. Hoping they will come today or I have to wait til next Tues to find out as his vet is off for a few days.

At he moment it is pointing towards Inflammatory Bowel Disease possibly being aggravated by hairballs/ingesting so much hair. 
But we are also looking at Pancreatitis and or Triaditis.

He's pretty much back to his old self again, not quite eating as much as before but near enough.

But I have been aware that he seems to be over grooming and drinking a lot more than normal too. So we are def not out of the woods yet.

I have started ploughing through the IBD thread and taking notes although his vet said not to change anything yet until we have all the results.


----------



## Summercat

@huckybuck 
Poor boy, so many kittys seem to get IBD
Hope you get a definite diagnosis soon.


----------



## Cully

@huckybuck poor wee boy is in the wars isn't he, but at least it's all being investigated. Hope you don't have to wait too long for the results, and let it be something easily treatable.
My, you've had more than enough on your plate lately (big HUGS).


----------



## ChaosCat

Hope Little H will soon be back to normal and that his problem is something manageable.


----------



## SbanR

I'm sorry to hear that HB. There's so much reading to do; I hope you get a diagnosis soon and can get Little H stable


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I concur, half the battle is knowing what's wrong. I hope the tests give you some definite answers which mean you can move forward and get the little chap sorted out. Lots of love xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hah! Signs I am getting on a bit. Conversations around “what to do with extra money each month as the savings rate is so poor” have now boiled down to putting extra into my pension. I am nothing if not thrilling**, let me tell you  

** or possibly boring. Ahem.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hah! Signs I am getting on a bit. Conversations around "what to do with extra money each month as the savings rate is so poor" have now boiled down to putting extra into my pension. I am nothing if not thrilling**, let me tell you
> 
> ** or possibly boring. Ahem.


Shall we call it sensible?


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hah! Signs I am getting on a bit. Conversations around "what to do with extra money each month as the savings rate is so poor" have now boiled down to putting extra into my pension. I am nothing if not thrilling**, let me tell you
> 
> ** or possibly boring. Ahem.


Practical and sensible Mrs F


----------



## ebonycat

@Charity need to thank you for the link to the super sour cherry juice. It came yesterday. 
Had a glass last night and managed a full five hours of sleep (without any other sleeping aids/pills).
I did wake up early but I woke up feeling bright & bushy tailed.


----------



## Charity

ebonycat said:


> @Charity need to thank you for the link to the super sour cherry juice. It came yesterday.
> Had a glass last night and managed a full five hours of sleep (without any other sleeping aids/pills).
> I did wake up early but I woke up feeling bright & bushy tailed.


That's great @ebonycat, glad its working for you too.


----------



## SbanR

ebonycat said:


> @Charity need to thank you for the link to the super sour cherry juice. It came yesterday.
> Had a glass last night and managed a full five hours of sleep (without any other sleeping aids/pills).
> I did wake up early but I woke up feeling bright & bushy tailed.


The half price code is still good till the end of March. Pm me if you want to stock up


----------



## Jaf

Why does my Jackie cat only purr in her room?!? She is so relaxed in the living room, or when she sleeps on my bed, but she never purrs. Snores sometimes. Pads, smiles, rolls over for tummy tickles. I'm guessing she's just more relaxed in her room.


----------



## SbanR

Good luck for today @Quartermass . I hope your new boy settles in well and there are no upsets

@jasperthecat what did you and OH decide?


----------



## Quartermass

Ah, alas the breeder hasn't got back to me with a firm date. Today was one of the two days she had mentioned, but she's not got back to confirm next sunday either. I'm hoping some kind of communications misunderstanding or that she's just got busy. I'm fearing that she can't bring herself to part with her boy and she's avoiding replying to me. I've tried not to nag or pester her but I'm going to have to ask for an update today.


----------



## SbanR

Quartermass said:


> Ah, alas the breeder hasn't got back to me with a firm date. Today was one of the two days she had mentioned, but she's not got back to confirm next sunday either. I'm hoping some kind of communications misunderstanding or that she's just got busy. I'm fearing that she can't bring herself to part with her boy and she's avoiding replying to me. I've tried not to nag or pester her but I'm going to have to ask for an update today.


 
Hope you get a positive reply from the breeder


----------



## Summercat

@jasperthecat
Yes, what was the decision?:Hilarious

She may just be busy @Quartermass,
But I would want a reply as well


----------



## ebonycat

Yes @jasperthecat I'm another one wondering your decision


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Quartermass said:


> Ah, alas the breeder hasn't got back to me with a firm date. Today was one of the two days she had mentioned, but she's not got back to confirm next sunday either. I'm hoping some kind of communications misunderstanding or that she's just got busy. I'm fearing that she can't bring herself to part with her boy and she's avoiding replying to me. I've tried not to nag or pester her but I'm going to have to ask for an update today.


What are you getting?


----------



## Quartermass

Hopefully a 4 year old male Russian Blue who isn't getting on with the breeders entire girls.


----------



## SbanR

Something scuttled past me this afternoon and hid in the catnip








Ollie quickly found mousie but I was able to grab him and put him in the house before initiating rescue








I released mousie in the undergrowth but he must have had a death wish as, when Ollie and I went past a little later, there he was, out in the open








He was still there 30 minutes later, so second rescue initiated. This time I released him deeper in the undergrowth








Last seen trundling towards a dry ditch


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@SbanR I've got ever such a nice nest he could curl up in here  How long was his tail though, you know, just in case...!


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> @SbanR I've got ever such a nice nest he could curl up in here  How long was his tail though, you know, just in case...!


Ah Mrs F, didn't think to measure it, sorry. At a guesstimate, I'd say 4-5cm.


----------



## Quartermass

So since someone had mentioned it in here... me getting the second cat is back on. The breeder finally got back to me tonight now that her phone has been repaired. 

Alas though she's had a queen come back from meeting a stud with a parasite (Tritrichomonas foetus) (TF). This means it's going to be a delay before I get him, at least until he gets the all clear, or if he does have the protozoa then until they're gone.


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Something scuttled past me this afternoon and hid in the catnip
> View attachment 398401
> 
> Ollie quickly found mousie but I was able to grab him and put him in the house before initiating rescue
> View attachment 398402
> 
> I released mousie in the undergrowth but he must have had a death wish as, when Ollie and I went past a little later, there he was, out in the open
> View attachment 398404
> 
> He was still there 30 minutes later, so second rescue initiated. This time I released him deeper in the undergrowth
> View attachment 398405
> 
> Last seen trundling towards a dry ditch


I rescued a dormouse in my hall today at 4.45. Thanks, Bonny!


----------



## Charity

My day has started so well....not. :Meh We've got thickish fog this morning and its dewy so all the spiders' webs are showing up in the garden. I went out with the cats about 6.00 and they're everywhere, its like a web jungle, in the cat pen, loads on the cat netting, on my pot plants, the wheelie bin etc. Its amazing as you can hardly see any when there's no dew but they are all there...lurking.  Now, most of you know my most unfavourite thing is the eight legs. Anyway, I'd been up in my dressing gown for about 20 minutes getting the cats' breakfast, a cup of tea etc. and I was just standing looking out of the window and admiring the webs, some of which are beautiful, when I felt a tickling on my neck. Not thinking, I put my hand up and felt something which I didn't brush off for some reason, I actually picked it up in my fingers and sort of threw it into the cat bed only to look down and see it was a spider about the size of my little finger nail who was now trying, with difficulty on fleece, to scuttle away. :Jawdrop He must have been on my dressing gown all the time. I rushed to the sink, got a glass and managed to trap him in it. I took him outside and put him down near a plant and off he went. 536 webs + 1 now. :Arghh


----------



## Mrs Funkin

At least you released him! Husband hates spiders and refuses to release them as they will get bigger and move back inside the house with their family. Ahem.


----------



## Charity

Yes, my OH is a bit like that. What bugs me is that he never has problems with them even though he isn't keen either. They are always on my clothes, hanging under my wardrobe, fall on me in the night, never him.  I dread the summer.


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> I rescued a dormouse in my hall today at 4.45. Thanks, Bonny!
> View attachment 398446


Cute. It's just as well you're in Frankfurt Bonny, you'd have been in deep doo-doo over here as they're a protected species.

Ahem, Mrs F. You didn't tell us what hubby does with the spiders...He doesn't! does he??:Jawdrop

@Charity those spiders know you're only a poor misguided soul; they hope to convert you..........

Eventually


----------



## Charity

There's a ginger cat up for adoption on my local CP website who was a stowaway on a boat from France. I was just thinking how sad that there might be someone back in France missing him who, like us, could be thinking of all the things which could have happened to him but getting on a boat and sailing the channel isn't likely to be one of them. So sad that they will never know what happened to him and that he's safe and well.


----------



## Summercat

Such cute mice @SbanR & @ChaosCat 

Did anyone read the story of the man with a shed who kept finding his tools put away at night? He got a camera and turns out it was a mouse tidying the work table at night.


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> Such cute mice @SbanR & @ChaosCat
> 
> Did anyone read the story of the man with a shed who kept finding his tools put away at night? He got a camera and turns out it was a mouse tidying the work table at night.


Yes, they ran a clip of the mouse tidying up on several news channels. It was very sweet


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

Charity said:


> There's a ginger cat up for adoption on my local CP website who was a stowaway on a boat from France. I was just thinking how sad that there might be someone back in France missing him who, like us, could be thinking of all the things which could have happened to him but getting on a boat and sailing the channel isn't likely to be one of them. So sad that they will never know what happened to him and that he's safe and well.


That reminds me of a book I used to read when I was little "the cat who wanted to go home" about a little French cat who found itself in England and had to try get home.

Is there no way of trying to contact rescues in France or something to see if someone has been looking for a lost cat?


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Cute. It's just as well you're in Frankfurt Bonny, you'd have been in deep doo-doo over here as they're a protected species.
> 
> Ahem, Mrs F. You didn't tell us what hubby does with the spiders...He doesn't! does he??:Jawdrop
> 
> @Charity those spiders know you're only a poor misguided soul; they hope to convert you..........
> 
> Eventually


They are protected here, too. Luckily the little mite was unharmed.


----------



## Willow_Warren

I had to rescue a little lady bird from my chickens water yesterday...

I have to use the cup and piece of card for spiders... Due to previous incidences I have to use a plastic cup :Sorry


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> They are protected here, too. Luckily the little mite was unharmed.


:Jawdrop Oh Bonny. Best turn your attention elsewhere


----------



## Cully

I'm having my cataract operation soon (at last) and I'm a bit concerned about how Misty will react when I come home smelling of Au De hospital! Especially as I'll have a big eye pad on. She likes to pat my eyes sometimes to wake me up.
I know cats can sometimes treat another family cat as hostile when they smell of 'the vets'. My friends cat hissed and growled at his sibling after he'd been neutered.
Has anyone had this kind of experience when they've had surgery?


----------



## ChaosCat

My son had a surgery and smelled strange for me, too.
The girls only sniffed at him but knew him straight away and didn’t mind the strange smells.

Fingers crossed for your surgery and that the results will be as you hope.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> My son had a surgery and smelled strange for me, too.
> The girls only sniffed at him but knew him straight away and didn't mind the strange smells.
> 
> Fingers crossed for your surgery and that the results will be as you hope.


Thanks. It's routine surgery but I am a bit freaked out as it's eye surgery. At least they're giving me a GA.
Just hope Misty doesn't think I'm some sort of alien!


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Thanks. It's routine surgery but I am a bit freaked out as it's eye surgery. At least they're giving me a GA.
> Just hope Misty doesn't think I'm some sort of alien!


It's something else when it concerns the eyes absolutely. Misty will recognise your voice and body language while your smell and looks are strange.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Thanks. It's routine surgery but I am a bit freaked out as it's eye surgery. At least they're giving me a GA.
> Just hope Misty doesn't think I'm some sort of alien!


A GA for cataract surgery Cully??? It's usually done under local inj?


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> A GA for cataract surgery Cully??? It's usually done under local inj?


 I know, but as I'm usually in pain and likely to move, they don't want to risk it, especially as I can't lie on my back without being in a lot of pain. So a GA seemed the best alternative.


----------



## ebonycat

Lady dog had cataract surgery on both eyes in November, she stayed at the vets for one night.
Both cats, Ebony & Alfie we’re both fine with her & her smelling of the vets hospital 
She’s had monthly appointments, to check the pressure of both eyes. She was prescribed three types of eye drops, three times a day, spaced ten minutes apart.
We are now down to two types of eye drops, twice a day (one of them being just for her left eye).
The surgery was a success, we just have to monitor the pressure & keep an eye on them, as she could still get glaucoma.


----------



## Cully

ebonycat said:


> Lady dog had cataract surgery on both eyes in November, she stayed at the vets for one night.
> Both cats, Ebony & Alfie we're both fine with her & her smelling of the vets hospital
> She's had monthly appointments, to check the pressure of both eyes. She was prescribed three types of eye drops, three times a day, spaced ten minutes apart.
> We are now down to two types of eye drops, twice a day (one of them being just for her left eye).
> The surgery was a success, we just have to monitor the pressure & keep an eye on them, as she could still get glaucoma.


Hope my surgery is as successful as Lady Dog's. You must be relieved all went well.


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> Hope my surgery is as successful as Lady Dog's. You must be relieved all went well.


I'm so relieved, she's doing so well.
I do hope your surgery goes smoothly, your recovery goes well & it's a success x


----------



## Cully

ebonycat said:


> I'm so relieved, she's doing so well.
> I do hope your surgery goes smoothly, your recovery goes well & it's a success x


Thank you. It's in 2 weeks so getting a bit nervous.


----------



## ChaosCat

Removed the first tick of the season


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Removed the first tick of the season
> View attachment 398653


Glad you got the little blighter, they are horrible creatures. Ugh! Hope the piratesses don't pick up anymore.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Glad you got the little blighter, they are horrible creatures. Ugh! Hope the piratesses don't pick up anymore.


They do all the time, so it's our summer season routine to search for and dispose of them.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> They do all the time, so it's our summer season routine to search for and dispose of them.


I don't understand ticks. Nor wasps come to think of it. Pointless nasty creatures.


----------



## popcornsmum

Popcorns just had the squits and it’s gone up her litter tray onto my newly painted downstairs loo wall! Problem is I know when it’s washed off it’ll take some paint off and I made up the colour myself and don’t have any left!! :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh Also I don’t know why she’s got diarrhoea!? There’s SO much dog s**t in this village like the paths are disgusting so we take our shoes off at the door but I’m worried she’s picked up something somehow from a dog.


----------



## Quartermass

Oh dear... for the paint all I can suggest is a damp cloth and wiping in one direction until the poo is gone. You may be able to then scrub the wall a little to get the paint to cover up any bits you've removed. For me there were a few bits on my wall that I managed to remove just by rubbing.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Back to work today after a week off! Need to get out of bed first... I’m sure I can manage this first step...

Give me another 2 hours and I’ll probably be swearing at my computer!

Remind me again how far off retirement is?


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> Back to work today after a week off! Need to get out of bed first... I'm sure I can manage this first step...
> 
> Give me another 2 hours and I'll probably be swearing at my computer!
> 
> Remind me again how far off retirement is?


A long, long way WW. I doubt you could see it , even with binoculars


----------



## Bertie'sMum

So we're off to see the vet tomorrow morning ! When I ran my hand up his tail this morning (like you do !) I initially thought I could feel twigs or something caught in his tail fur on closer examination it looks like a scab (about half inch long) but he won't let me look properly. I'm thinking he may have had a minor skirmish with with one of the two cats that regularly visit. He's absolutely fine otherwise, no other wounds or scratches that I can find and it doesn't seem to be bothering him. He's eating, playing and sleeping as normal but I just want to be sure so vet's it is - he never makes a fuss when they examine him !


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> So we're off to see the vet tomorrow morning ! When I ran my hand up his tail this morning (like you do !) I initially thought I could feel twigs or something caught in his tail fur on closer examination it looks like a scab (about half inch long) but he won't let me look properly. I'm thinking he may have had a minor skirmish with with one of the two cats that regularly visit. He's absolutely fine otherwise, no other wounds or scratches that I can find and it doesn't seem to be bothering him. He's eating, playing and sleeping as normal but I just want to be sure so vet's it is - he never makes a fuss when they examine him !


############################################################
Oh dear, let's hope it's something and nothing. Tails do have a habit of getting into trouble don't they. Poor boy';////


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> So we're off to see the vet tomorrow morning ! When I ran my hand up his tail this morning (like you do !) I initially thought I could feel twigs or something caught in his tail fur on closer examination it looks like a scab (about half inch long) but he won't let me look properly. I'm thinking he may have had a minor skirmish with with one of the two cats that regularly visit. He's absolutely fine otherwise, no other wounds or scratches that I can find and it doesn't seem to be bothering him. He's eating, playing and sleeping as normal but I just want to be sure so vet's it is - he never makes a fuss when they examine him !


Oh dear, let's hope it's something and nothing. Tails do have a habit of getting into trouble don't they. Poor boy


----------



## Cully

Cully said:


> Oh dear, let's hope it's something and nothing. Tails do have a habit of getting into trouble don't they. Poor boy


Sorry I sent this twice. Misty sat on a key as I was about to press 'post' then the screen went blank. She's always doing it.:Banghead


----------



## Summercat

@Cully 
Biggles once sent a work email OH wasn't finished with....he wrote in to say, sorry, Biggles sent the previous


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Sorry I sent this twice. Misty sat on a key as I was about to press 'post' then the screen went blank. She's always doing it.:Banghead


You don't appreciate her help! I take it the first was hers? A far better effort than yours


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> You don't appreciate her help! I take it the first was hers? A far better effort than yours


Ha,ha yes, the 1st has bits I didn't write!!! 
My search engine is an under appreciated workhorse as it often has a string of odd symbols to try and decypher, poor thing. """%%%$$$&&LLL::''=,,///


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Bertie'sMum said:


> So we're off to see the vet tomorrow morning ! When I ran my hand up his tail this morning (like you do !) I initially thought I could feel twigs or something caught in his tail fur on closer examination it looks like a scab (about half inch long) but he won't let me look properly. I'm thinking he may have had a minor skirmish with with one of the two cats that regularly visit. He's absolutely fine otherwise, no other wounds or scratches that I can find and it doesn't seem to be bothering him. He's eating, playing and sleeping as normal but I just want to be sure so vet's it is - he never makes a fuss when they examine him !


Saw our lovely head vet this morning (first time she'd met Bertie and now she says she's in love with him !) she says it looks like a bite wound, no sign of any infection but she's given him an antibiotic shot just in case. His weight is still 3.35kgs which she thinks is "perfect" but he could do with a quick scale and polish for his teeth soon before they get any worse - aaarrrgghhh he only had that done just before I got him back in November 2017 ! Wish he would let me clean them but I fear I would lose a finger (or 2) if I tried  I did mention that I'm going to start giving him raw chicken wings to try and keep them clean and she said "let's get them nice and clean first" and then to try the wings to see if they help.


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> Saw our lovely head vet this morning (first time she'd met Bertie and now she says she's in love with him !) she says it looks like a bite wound, no sign of any infection but she's given him an antibiotic shot just in case. His weight is still 3.35kgs which she thinks is "perfect" but he could do with a quick scale and polish for his teeth soon before they get any worse - aaarrrgghhh he only had that done just before I got him back in November 2017 ! Wish he would let me clean them but I fear I would lose a finger (or 2) if I tried  I did mention that I'm going to start giving him raw chicken wings to try and keep them clean and she said "let's get them nice and clean first" and then to try the wings to see if they help.


Arrgh, so it was a bite after all. Let's hope the antibiotics do the job fast. Looks like your new vet is determined to clean and polish his teeth. Would he tolerate something like Dentisept if he wont let you actually clean them?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> Arrgh, so it was a bite after all. Let's hope the antibiotics do the job fast. Looks like your new vet is determined to clean and polish his teeth. Would he tolerate something like Dentisept if he wont let you actually clean them?


It's actually her practice so she's not actually "new" to us but it's difficult to get an appointment with her as she is such so good with the animals and very popular  I'm tempted to give Dentisept a try but one of my previous cats hated it so much he would foam at the mouth !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cully

I heard it tastes of vanilla but I've never tried it.rool


----------



## Summercat

@Bertie'sMum 
Smart idea to get the antibiotic just in case


----------



## Charity

Not cat related and its an advert but really beautiful


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Not cat related and its an advert but really beautiful


Aww that brought a tear to my eyes x


----------



## ewelsh

Awwwww @Charity that just made me cry "big time" but how beautiful was that.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Not cat related and its an advert but really beautiful


Karma.


----------



## Summercat

That was lovely @Charity


----------



## SbanR

Yes but that chicken was cooked and he gave it without deboning it first!


----------



## Summercat

:BookwormI noticed that too @SbanR 
I also thought the plant would flood if left like that, the lady might want a different fruit somedays but I took it in the spirit it was directing.


----------



## huckybuck

:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh

Just watched the last Fleabag 

Noooooooooo


----------



## Mrs Funkin

New website built around Google trends 

https://whydocatsanddogs.com

If you've ever wondered why...


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> Not cat related and its an advert but really beautiful


This is so beautiful! Thank you for posting! Sometimes we all need reminding kindness goes a long way!


----------



## Charity

Love this advert :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> Love this advert :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


@Charity you beat me to it !
had me in stitches when I saw it for the first time last night :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Been for a walk this morning down on the beach, it was freezing cold and blowing a gale but lots of bluebells on the clifftop.


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> Been for a walk this morning down on the beach, it was freezing cold and blowing a gale but lots of bluebells on the clifftop.
> 
> View attachment 400526


Beautiful view!!!


----------



## TriTri

All the best @Cully
I hope your cataract op goes well today. Take care, from Max, Tessy & TrTri


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh yes, good luck @Cully. Hope Nurse Misty looks after you well.


----------



## ChaosCat

Wishing you the best of luck, too, @Cully!


----------



## Cully

@TriTri ,@Mrs Funkin , @ChaosCat , Thank you all so much for your good wishes today, (and remembering). I'm feeling very nervous. Just having the last cuppa I'm allowed.
I've got to be at the hospital by 1 pm so will be trying to keep busy all morning to take my mind off it.
Misty is showing major support by running off as soon as the window was open and is now stalking unsuspecting insects. Oh to be so carefree.
I'll soon be wearing my own pirates eye patch, so Chaos Cat, please tell Annie and Bonny they've got competition .
Will post later.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> @TriTri ,@Mrs Funkin , @ChaosCat , Thank you all so much for your good wishes today, (and remembering). I'm feeling very nervous. Just having the last cuppa I'm allowed.
> I've got to be at the hospital by 1 pm so will be trying to keep busy all morning to take my mind off it.
> Misty is showing major support by running off as soon as the window was open and is now stalking unsuspecting insects. Oh to be so carefree.
> I'll soon be wearing my own pirates eye patch, so Chaos Cat, please tell Annie and Bonny they've got competition .
> Will post later.


Annie and Bonny will welcome you gladly as their fellow piratess.


----------



## Summercat

Beautiful photo @Charity


----------



## ebonycat

Not cat related but Lady dog was back at the Royal veterinary hospital yesterday & overnight to have a pressure curve done on her eyes. Basically every couple of hours over the course of 24 hours they measure the pressure in both her eyes.
It’s to check her eyes are still ok after having her cataract surgery & to keep a check that she hasn’t got the start of glaucoma.
Picked her up this morning & all is really good. She’s still on two types of eye drops twice a day, plus she’s been given some eye ointment that helps with dry eyes as her tear ducts aren’t producing enough water.
All three eye meds she will have to have for the rest of her life due to having cataract surgery but she’s such a good girl, let’s me do them no problem 
She’s such a happy dog, the vets/ nurses love her
So all in all good news
The best news is that she hasn’t got to go back for 6months (unless I notice any changes, paws crossed)
She has an appointment for October...... yay!!!! 
Both cats missed her, Alfie especially


----------



## Charity

Glad all the news was good @ebonycat, lets hope it continues. Bet Lady is happy to be home again.


----------



## Soozi

Get well soon Lady! Make sure you get lots of TLC! And treats! xxx


----------



## SbanR

Fantastic news Ebonycat. Hope it all stays well for a long, long time


----------



## TriTri

Great news @ebonycat 
Lots of drops for you to do then, but I'm sure she appreciates it.


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Glad all the news was good @ebonycat, lets hope it continues. Bet Lady is happy to be home again.


Oh yes, so happy
Thank you x



Soozi said:


> Get well soon Lady! Make sure you get lots of TLC! And treats! xxx


Thank you x
As it was a lovely day we went to the local fort which has a boating lake/ park which she loves & she had a good run off lead.
She's now sleeping soundly



SbanR said:


> Fantastic news Ebonycat. Hope it all stays well for a long, long time


Thank you
Paws crossed they do x


----------



## ebonycat

TriTri said:


> Great news @ebonycat
> Lots of drops for you to do then, but I'm sure she appreciates it.


Thank you
She doesn't complain x


----------



## huckybuck

Brilliant news @ebonycat


----------



## ChaosCat

Thinking of you @Cully, hoping that the surgery went well and you are feeling alright.


----------



## SbanR

Yes, wondering how you are @Cully .

@Soozi , haven't heard from you for a while. How is Saffy doing. Some pictures please?


----------



## ewelsh

Me too wondering how @Cully is x


----------



## SbanR

@Psygon have you redesigned your avatar yet; May we have a preview?


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Thinking of you @Cully, hoping that the surgery went well and you are feeling alright.


CC ,@SbanR ,@ewelsh ,@Tawny75 , and anyone else I've missed, Thanks guys, it all went pretty well and the staff were great which helped the nerves. It's a bit uncomfortable, feels like grit in my eye,but that should pass. I've got eye drops to use for 4 weeks which is a bit of a nuisance, especially as I usually get them up my nose or in my ear! 
I got a clear plastic eye patch, so CC, tell the girls I wont be able to join them as I don't have the full pirate dress boo hoo!
It's strange as everything is blurry, even in the 'good' eye.
Tbh the most painful thing was the £50 :Jawdrop it cost in taxi fares.
@ebonycat Tell Lady Dog she has my full sympathy, poor lass. She's such a brave girl.


----------



## ewelsh

Well done you! It’s all over now. Must be most uncomfortable with blurred vision, maybe it will calm down in a few days after a few days of eye drops.

Don’t go walking any planks or climbing ladders.

Oh I think you should at least get a parrot for your shoulder 


Glad it’s over for you x


----------



## huckybuck

My Dad’s just had the same op this morning!!! 

So glad it all went ok and hope it feels a lot better quickly.


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Well done you! It's all over now. Must be most uncomfortable with blurred vision, maybe it will calm down in a few days after a few days of eye drops.
> 
> Don't go walking any planks or climbing ladders.
> 
> Oh I think you should at least get a parrot for your shoulder
> 
> Glad it's over for you x


Parrot? No thanks, it's been bad enough with Misty taking every possible chance to give a very loud MEOWWW in my ear. I think she missed me


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> My Dad's just had the same op this morning!!!
> 
> So glad it all went ok and hope it feels a lot better quickly.


Well if his experience was anything like mine he'll be fine. it's suprising just how many of these ops are done every day!


----------



## Charity

Glad all went OK if nerve wracking.


----------



## Jaf

My mum had cataracts done in both eyes, a month apart. She didn’t have an eye patch but did have to wear dark glasses, even indoors, for a month after each eye (so 2 months). The lights were really bright for her and bothered her but her vision was excellent the next day. 

The drops are annoying but very, very important!


----------



## QOTN

Cully said:


> CC ,@SbanR ,@ewelsh ,@Tawny75 , and anyone else I've missed, Thanks guys, it all went pretty well and the staff were great which helped the nerves. It's a bit uncomfortable, feels like grit in my eye,but that should pass. I've got eye drops to use for 4 weeks which is a bit of a nuisance, especially as I usually get them up my nose or in my ear!
> I got a clear plastic eye patch, so CC, tell the girls I wont be able to join them as I don't have the full pirate dress boo hoo!
> It's strange as everything is blurry, even in the 'good' eye.
> Tbh the most painful thing was the £50 :Jawdrop it cost in taxi fares.
> @ebonycat Tell Lady Dog she has my full sympathy, poor lass. She's such a brave girl.


I was told to balance the bottle on the bridge of my nose, using left hand for right eye. I had the right eye done but you would reverse for the left. I found the only really bad problem was bright light so it is worth having a pair of dark glasses handy.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> CC ,@SbanR ,@ewelsh ,@Tawny75 , and anyone else I've missed, Thanks guys, it all went pretty well and the staff were great which helped the nerves. It's a bit uncomfortable, feels like grit in my eye,but that should pass. I've got eye drops to use for 4 weeks which is a bit of a nuisance, especially as I usually get them up my nose or in my ear!
> I got a clear plastic eye patch, so CC, tell the girls I wont be able to join them as I don't have the full pirate dress boo hoo!
> It's strange as everything is blurry, even in the 'good' eye.
> Tbh the most painful thing was the £50 :Jawdrop it cost in taxi fares.
> @ebonycat Tell Lady Dog she has my full sympathy, poor lass. She's such a brave girl.


Glad it went well! The girls are a little disappointed but wish you a speedy recovery, as well.


----------



## Cully

QOTN said:


> I was told to balance the bottle on the bridge of my nose, using left hand for right eye. I had the right eye done but you would reverse for the left. I found the only really bad problem was bright light so it is worth having a pair of dark glasses handy.


Thanks. I got 3 pairs, just to be sure. My vision is a bit shimmery, like a heat haze on the road. No doubt it will settle.


----------



## Soozi

SbanR said:


> Yes, wondering how you are @Cully .
> 
> @Soozi , haven't heard from you for a while. How is Saffy doing. Some pictures please?


Hi Hun! A few crisis situations got in the way. 
Saffy is great thanks! love her to bits she can still be startled easily but in the main is happy and very much a Mummy's girl. 
I'm so happy she loves her wet food no dry in this house anymore! Yay! 
A couple of pics but I think I might have already posted these! 








Not quite a lap cats but loves snuggling close. ❤


----------



## Soozi

I haven’t got the heart to change my profile pic of Liddy! I really struggle as to what to do. 
xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Soozi said:


> I haven't got the heart to change my profile pic of Liddy! I really struggle as to what to do.
> xxx


I Kept the photo of Trixie as my Profile picture for two years after she died! Only changed it to Sam last Christmas and I struggled with that too!! You will when your ready, however long it takes if at all! She's so lovely, so glad she's settled now x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Soozi said:


> I haven't got the heart to change my profile pic of Liddy! I really struggle as to what to do.
> xxx


I love seeing Liddy there on your profile, please don't change her xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> I love seeing Liddy there on your profile, please don't change her xx


Second that!
Potter will love his twin sister forever, she will always be in our hearts.


----------



## oliviarussian

Soozi said:


> I haven't got the heart to change my profile pic of Liddy! I really struggle as to what to do.
> xxx


Me too Soozi, I can't bring myself to lose Mika from my avatar or sig picture


----------



## huckybuck

Why don't you put Saffy in your sig Sooz???


----------



## Soozi

I’ve still got her on my phone too. Some days it’s still hard to believe. 
Guess it takes time. xxx


----------



## Soozi

huckybuck said:


> Why don't you put Saffy in your sig Sooz???


I can't seem to do that? Can you remember how hun? xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I go on the website of the rescue we adopted Oscar from at least once a week. I am so drawn to a little 16 year old tabby girl. It makes me so sad that she's 16 and has nobody to love her  Before anyone says it, no we can't adopt her, our life is devoted to Oscar Woo...but oh dear. She makes me want to cry.


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> I go on the website of the rescue we adopted Oscar from at least once a week. I am so drawn to a little 16 year old tabby girl. It makes me so sad that she's 16 and has nobody to love her  Before anyone says it, no we can't adopt her, our life is devoted to Oscar Woo...but oh dear. She makes me want to cry.


I know how you feel hun the charity I got Saffy from put new pics of cats needing homes on every day! I wish I could take them all. ❤


----------



## SbanR

Soozi said:


> I haven't got the heart to change my profile pic of Liddy! I really struggle as to what to do.
> xxx


I still have LB. No plans to change him at all


----------



## slartibartfast

Soozi said:


> I've still got her on my phone too. Some days it's still hard to believe.
> Guess it takes time. xxx


'Where I am always thou art. Thy image lives within my heart', those are the words engraved inside the locket I keep Darla&Riddick's hair.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Sorry just to change the subject a little bit I feel a bit of an idiot this morning that I didn't realise how much the new tax year would impact on my salary! How did I miss the increased minimum nest contribution... (I know I'm really bad at planning for my retirement!). Not sure where to make the saving each much apart from putting less into other saving pots I have???


----------



## Cully

Soozi said:


> I've still got her on my phone too. Some days it's still hard to believe.
> Guess it takes time. xxx


Soozi I lost my soul mate ( dog) nearly 3 years ago. She meant everything to me. Even now I still say " see you later Chels" when I go out. I do it on purpose, it's not just an old habit. I think to myself, well, she might be hanging around here, just keeping an eye on me. Of course, nowadays I add, "..... and keep out of trouble Moo!!"
So no, don't change your avatar. It's very personal to you.
It's so good to hear how well Saffy has settled in. She's beautiful.


----------



## Soozi

Cully said:


> Soozi I lost my soul mate ( dog) nearly 3 years ago. She meant everything to me. Even now I still say " see you later Chels" when I go out. I do it on purpose, it's not just an old habit. I think to myself, well, she might be hanging around here, just keeping an eye on me. Of course, nowadays I add, "..... and keep out of trouble Moo!!"
> So no, don't change your avatar. It's very personal to you.
> It's so good to hear how well Saffy has settled in. She's beautiful.


Thank you Hun. I feel I need to celebrate Saffy's new life with us too she is a sweetheart ❤ so will try and put a pic on my signature when I work out how to do it! Lol


----------



## Cully

Soozi said:


> Thank you Hun. I feel I need to celebrate Saffy's new life with us too she is a sweetheart ❤ so will try and put a pic on my signature when I work out how to do it! Lol


I'm useless when it comes to editing photos. But there must be someone on here who can tell you how to combine a pic of Liddy with one of Saffy. That would be a nice tribute.
Come on you photo savvy lot:Snaphappy ??


----------



## Charity

@Soozi, if you PM me photos of Liddy and Saffy you want to use, I will try and make something for you.


----------



## Soozi

Charity said:


> @Soozi, if you PM me photos of Liddy and Saffy you want to use, I will try and make something for you.


Aww Thankyou Hun! I will keep Liddy as my Avatar just wanted to make a signature of Saffy! You will have to tell me how to insert the sig on here! I haven't got a clue! lol! XXX


----------



## Soozi

Hi All! 
Charity has made me a fab signature of Saffy but I can’t find how to insert it on my profile. Can anybody help please? ❤xxx


----------



## ChaosCat

Soozi said:


> Hi All!
> Charity has made me a fab signature of Saffy but I can't find how to insert it on my profile. Can anybody help please? ❤xxx


You go to your profile and there you find this:


----------



## Soozi

ChaosCat said:


> You go to your profile and there you find this:
> View attachment 400991


I need a URL Hun. I think I may have done it lol! Sigs don't display on my phone. So will check on the Mac. Ta lovie! xxx


----------



## Soozi

Needs to be a bit bigger! lol !


----------



## Soozi

If anyone wants to add a sig pic I’ve found an easy way to get a URL from tinypics.com. xxx


----------



## ewelsh

Oh do tell @Soozi I have tried a few times over the years x


----------



## Soozi

ewelsh said:


> Oh do tell @Soozi I have tried a few times over the years x


Hi lovie!
Try this 



When you've got your URL code you need to go to Pfs signature section > Click the photo icon and paste code in the text area then you photo will appear > then click on "save changes"
Let me know if you have a problem. xxx
PS the code you need to copy and paste is the last one on the list. x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Urgh. Why is gardening so exhausting? I’ve cleared lots of what I wanted to but Oscar’s been quite unsettled as human daddy and his daddy are currently building the new decking frame, so it’s all noisy. I’ve brought the boy upstairs with me for a little rest, as he’s not had a proper daytime snooze. It’s been so jolly hot too. Scorching! Nice for sitting, less nice for working.


----------



## Charity

Soozi said:


> Hi lovie!
> Try this
> 
> 
> 
> When you've got your URL code you need to go to Pfs signature section > Click the photo icon and paste code in the text area then you photo will appear > then click on "save changes"
> Let me know if you have a problem. xxx
> PS the code you need to copy and paste is the last one on the list. x


Thank you for this tip @Soozi, I have now managed to do my own signature pic.


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Urgh. Why is gardening so exhausting? I've cleared lots of what I wanted to but Oscar's been quite unsettled as human daddy and his daddy are currently building the new decking frame, so it's all noisy. I've brought the boy upstairs with me for a little rest, as he's not had a proper daytime snooze. It's been so jolly hot too. Scorching! Nice for sitting, less nice for working.


You're right @Mrs Funkin, it is exhausting especially in this weather. Poor Oscar, Bunty hasn't liked all the activity today either so she just sat on the doorstep and refused to come outside until it was quiet.


----------



## Soozi

Charity said:


> Thank you for this tip @Soozi, I have now managed to do my own signature pic.


Oooh lovely! Sigs don't display in posts on my phone so I will go and see it on the Mac! The only problem I had was trying to get it a bit bigger but I think PF has a default size that you can't enlarge. Thanks again hun! I love them! xxx


----------



## popcornsmum

Could someone please tell me what Popcorn has been staring at for the past 10minutes because I'm starting to get a little bit freaked out!?! There's nothing that my eyes can see apart from a wall!!!


----------



## Charity

Spooky :Nailbiting Lovely photo of dear Popcorn though.


----------



## Soozi

Charity said:


> Spooky :Nailbiting Lovely photo of dear Popcorn though.


I was thinking the same! Really lovely pic popcorn looks so innocent. Huh hem! Lol ❤xxx


----------



## popcornsmum

Hmm!still no idea what she was staring at on the wall!! But then she helped make the bed! Not quite so innocent here @Soozi  but how cool is my new cat duvet from Asda!!?


----------



## Cully

popcornsmum said:


> Could someone please tell me what Popcorn has been staring at for the past 10minutes because I'm starting to get a little bit freaked out!?! There's nothing that my eyes can see apart from a wall!!!
> View attachment 401136


Well something has obviously got her attention .Misty does the same and just stares intently at..........? I suppose when you consider how much better their eyesight is compared to us, it could be something no bigger than a speck, or a dust mote!


----------



## ewelsh

Soozi said:


> Hi lovie!
> Try this
> 
> 
> 
> When you've got your URL code you need to go to Pfs signature section > Click the photo icon and paste code in the text area then you photo will appear > then click on "save changes"
> Let me know if you have a problem. xxx
> PS the code you need to copy and paste is the last one on the list. x


Thank you my lovely, can I do it :Sorry nope!
instead I updated my albums  I'll get my husband to have a go, he is a smarty pants with computers


----------



## Soozi

ewelsh said:


> Thank you my lovely, can I do it :Sorry nope!
> instead I updated my albums  I'll get my husband to have a go, he is a smarty pants with computers


You may have copied the wrong code? it's the last code on the list Hun. Then go into your signature and copy and paste the code in the text section.
Good luck! xxx


----------



## Soozi

Charity said:


> Spooky :Nailbiting Lovely photo of dear Popcorn though.


How did you manage to get your sig that big Hun? maybe I should have a long one lol!


----------



## SbanR

Soozi said:


> How did you manage to get your sig that big Hun? maybe I should have a long one lol!


What is this signature you keep mentioning Soozi


----------



## Soozi

SbanR said:


> What is this signature you keep mentioning Soozi


It's a pic you can attach at the bottom of your posts. 
This is mine that Charity made up for me! It often won't display on mobile phones.


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Thank you my lovely, can I do it :Sorry nope!
> instead I updated my albums  I'll get my husband to have a go, he is a smarty pants with computers


I managed to do the signature but I tried to upload a video and couldn't get that to work at all. I see its part of Photobucket, I used to use them previously and had the same problem then.



Soozi said:


> How did you manage to get your sig that big Hun? maybe I should have a long one lol!


Not sure really, there were lots of different sizes to choose from. I thought I'd done yours the same but I'll send it again on the one I did mine and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## SbanR

Soozi said:


> It's a pic you can attach at the bottom of your posts.
> This is mine that Charity made up for me! It often won't display on mobile phones.
> View attachment 401225


That's beautiful:Kiss


----------



## Cully

Grrrrrr.....Anybody know how to get the sticky residue from that micro pore type tape off skin? I don't think it's your normal tape, this is super sticky!!
I've had to wear a clear eyepatch attached with the stuff. It sticks soooo well it hurts to unstick it and leaves a load of gunk behind. I'm afraid to use anything too harsh in case I touch my eye. And anything I use must be something I'm likely to already have as I can't get out yet.
My hair is stuck to my face. I woke with a black cheek where Misty must have rubbed against me and her fur stuck to it.:Arghh


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Grrrrrr.....Anybody know how to get the sticky residue from that micro pore type tape off skin? I don't think it's your normal tape, this is super sticky!!
> I've had to wear a clear eyepatch attached with the stuff. It sticks soooo well it hurts to unstick it and leaves a load of gunk behind. I'm afraid to use anything too harsh in case I touch my eye. And anything I use must be something I'm likely to already have as I can't get out yet.
> My hair is stuck to my face. I woke with a black cheek where Misty must have rubbed against me and her fur stuck to it.:Arghh


That sounds awful!
Normally I would use WD 40 on a pad, but don't know if you want that near your eye... Have you tried vaseline?


----------



## Soozi

Cully said:


> Grrrrrr.....Anybody know how to get the sticky residue from that micro pore type tape off skin? I don't think it's your normal tape, this is super sticky!!
> I've had to wear a clear eyepatch attached with the stuff. It sticks soooo well it hurts to unstick it and leaves a load of gunk behind. I'm afraid to use anything too harsh in case I touch my eye. And anything I use must be something I'm likely to already have as I can't get out yet.
> My hair is stuck to my face. I woke with a black cheek where Misty must have rubbed against me and her fur stuck to it.:Arghh


Sounds weird but try gently rubbing with cooking oil!


----------



## Cully

Exactly @ChaosCat , I've got plenty of strong kitchen cleaner and so on, but nothing I want to expose my eye to. Vaseline just covers it but the gunk is still there when I wipe away the Vaseline. Same with cooking oil @Soozi .
Google said rubbing alcohol is what nurses use to remove it but that's not the sort of thing I have in my cupboards. Also....near the eye.....?? Not sure!
Any nurse magic @Mrs Funkin ?


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Grrrrrr.....Anybody know how to get the sticky residue from that micro pore type tape off skin? I don't think it's your normal tape, this is super sticky!!
> I've had to wear a clear eyepatch attached with the stuff. It sticks soooo well it hurts to unstick it and leaves a load of gunk behind. I'm afraid to use anything too harsh in case I touch my eye. And anything I use must be something I'm likely to already have as I can't get out yet.
> My hair is stuck to my face. I woke with a black cheek where Misty must have rubbed against me and her fur stuck to it.:Arghh


Do you have any spectacle cleaning wipes? Worth a try with that


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Do you have any spectacle cleaning wipes? Worth a try with that


Hm, they have alcohol in them don't they? I'll have a hunt in all my cupboards for anything alcohol based. Good thinking SbanR.


----------



## Soozi

Cully said:


> Hm, they have alcohol in them don't they? I'll have a hunt in all my cupboards for anything alcohol based. Good thinking SbanR.


Vodka might do it! 
With olive oil you need to let a it soak in for a few minutes before trying to rub it off.


----------



## Cully

Soozi said:


> Vodka might do it!
> With olive oil you need to let a it soak in for a few minutes before trying to rub it off.


What a waste of vodka.


----------



## Soozi

Cully said:


> What a waste of vodka.


Lol! That's why I didn't mention it earlier!!! 
:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sorry @Cully only just in. We always use a bit of nail polish remover on a cotton bud to removed such residue...go gently if you do it as it's near your eye. If it's very near, I'd probably stick to baby oil!


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sorry @Cully only just in. We always use a bit of nail polish remover on a cotton bud to removed such residue...go gently if you do it as it's near your eye. If it's very near, I'd probably stick to baby oil!


Thanks Mrs F, I don't have any, it's been years since I've needed it. It's sticky mainly on my forehead and on my cheek just under the eye, where the tape went.
They sent me home with a list of do's and don'ts but no advice how to get rid of the ****!
So far found some Clearasil, strong mouthwash and isopropyl, they all contain alcohol so I'll have a go in the morning. I'm always wary of chemicals around eyes but can't think of anything else.
I'll be glad when I can have a shower and wash my hair. I don't think I'll feel properly clean until then


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Thanks Mrs F, I don't have any, it's been years since I've needed it. It's sticky mainly on my forehead and on my cheek just under the eye, where the tape went.
> They sent me home with a list of do's and don'ts but no advice how to get rid of the ****!
> So far found some Clearasil, strong mouthwash and isopropyl, they all contain alcohol so I'll have a go in the morning. I'm always wary of chemicals around eyes but can't think of anything else.
> I'll be glad when I can have a shower and wash my hair. I don't think I'll feel properly clean until then


Completely with you there! You can wash all the time but a shower just feels different, especially in this hot weather. Hope you can have one soon.


----------



## slartibartfast

People of Earth, your attention, please!

Anyone is from or near S****horpe??? I've just got the news that someone very important will be moving there. Pchełka, Riddick's sister, the only one that survived. She is a very beautiful black girl, she is coming with her gorgeous big sister Lusia and their slave Andżelika.
Hope they will join the forum soon.


----------



## SbanR

I love poppies. And those ARE British Bluebells


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> I love poppies. And those ARE British Bluebells
> 
> View attachment 401631


That looks lovely @SbanR


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> That looks lovely @SbanR


My " display" patch; the rest of the garden


----------



## slartibartfast

Picture of pure innocence.
There was a small accident with water today, he wasn't involved at all...


----------



## Cully

Success. The Clearasil worked so didn't need to try anything stronger. Thanks for all the ideas, especially the vodka @Soozi


----------



## Soozi

Cully said:


> Success. The Clearasil worked so didn't need to try anything stronger. Thanks for all the ideas, especially the vodka @Soozi


Lol! I'm pleased no vodka was wasted hun! :Hilariousxxx


----------



## Charity

This beautiful MC boy is at our local CP rescue. He's 11 years old and his owner has passed away.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Surely he won’t be there long, Charity? I hope not.


----------



## Cully

He's gorgeous. Hope he soon gets a smashing forever home.


----------



## Soozi

He’s beautiful! I’m sure he will be soon be snapped up. ❤xxx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney has stinky breath today but he is teething - I manage to spot a tooth come out of his mouth this morning when he was eating. Do cats get smelly breath when teething?


----------



## Soozi

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney has stinky breath today but he is teething - I manage to spot a tooth come out of his mouth this morning when he was eating. Do cats get smelly breath when teething?


Awww bless! I don't know about teething but certain foods give them smelly breath!


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> This beautiful MC boy is at our local CP rescue. He's 11 years old and his owner has passed away.
> 
> View attachment 401825


 Poor dear boy.


----------



## slartibartfast

I have an amazing signature! Thank you, @Charity !!!


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> I have an amazing signature! Thank you, @Charity !!!


Wow! It sure is! Well done.


----------



## Charity

Next door's cat thinks I planted this tree to be his personal scratch post


----------



## slartibartfast

Potter was about to paw Julian, just for fun. Arthur jumped between them, using his body as a shield to protect his beloved brother. No one can touch Jules, not on his watch!


----------



## ebonycat

Morning all, hoping everyone’s ok

Heads up to anyone that buys wet ‘wellness core’ range from Pets at Home, the boxes are now Price Cut to £5 ( instead of £8.99 & £6.29 )
So stock up now x


----------



## Psygon

Charity said:


> Next door's cat thinks I planted this tree to be his personal scratch post
> 
> View attachment 402053


Put some sisal around it... That seems to work for our cats to ignore :-D


----------



## Cully

At last! It's 2 weeks since my cataract op and I have finally been able to have a shower and wash my hair. Bliss!
I also went out for the first time on my scooter. Just to Tesco, five minutes away, but it was wonderful getting out under my own steam.
I'm having to juggle half a dozen different pairs of glasses at the moment so I'll be glad when I can see properly.
It might not seem like much, but it has been a huge milestone for me today:Happy


----------



## Soozi

Cully said:


> At last! It's 2 weeks since my cataract op and I have finally been able to have a shower and wash my hair. Bliss!
> I also went out for the first time on my scooter. Just to Tesco, five minutes away, but it was wonderful getting out under my own steam.
> I'm having to juggle half a dozen different pairs of glasses at the moment so I'll be glad when I can see properly.
> It might not seem like much, but it has been a huge milestone for me today:Happy


Well done hun! So pleased you can get on with life as it should be! It's a big deal! xxx


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> At last! It's 2 weeks since my cataract op and I have finally been able to have a shower and wash my hair. Bliss!
> I also went out for the first time on my scooter. Just to Tesco, five minutes away, but it was wonderful getting out under my own steam.
> I'm having to juggle half a dozen different pairs of glasses at the moment so I'll be glad when I can see properly.
> It might not seem like much, but it has been a huge milestone for me today:Happy


Of course it's a milestone! Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## Cully

Thanks guys. At least I shall know what to expect when I have the other eye done. My sight is going to be a bit lol sided until then. Should be interesting to say the least. Think I'd better let the vets nurse clip Misty's claws for now!!!


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Thanks guys. At least I shall know what to expect when I have the other eye done. My sight is going to be a bit lol sided until then. Should be interesting to say the least. Think I'd better let the vets nurse clip Misty's claws for now!!!


Are you having tri-focal lens fitted Cully??


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Are you having tri-focal lens fitted Cully??


What, as part of my op? Or do you mean spectacles?
According to the letter to my GP I've had an intraocular lens fitted. I now have to wait for them to do the other eye.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> What, as part of my op? Or do you mean spectacles?
> According to the letter to my GP I've had an intraocular lens fitted. I now have to wait for them to do the other eye.


Is the lens a "fixed distance" lens i.e. its either near or distance vision only. Or does it operate similar to a normal eye in that it can focus on near and distance objects


----------



## ChaosCat

So very excited to have got a dehydrator to make my own cat (and human) treats.
Cats come first, of course. So just now chicken hearts, pork and turkey are being dehydrated. Only in small batches as I need to find out about the best size, temperature and time. 


















It's rather a small dehydrator, so doesn't take up much kitchen space. But with 5 trays big enough for my purposes, I think.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think @LJC675 has one, CC. Perhaps pick her brains for some good ideas


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> I think @LJC675 has one, CC. Perhaps pick her brains for some good ideas


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Is the lens a "fixed distance" lens i.e. its either near or distance vision only. Or does it operate similar to a normal eye in that it can focus on near and distance objects


Okay, understand now! It's for distance. Hopefully once the other eye is done I won't need glasses for driving or watching TV. I'll still need them for reading though and using my laptop.
At the moment my vision is all over the place as I'm still using glasses with lenses not appropriate anymore. I'm due to see my optometrist in 2 weeks. She probably won't be able to help until I've had my next op.


----------



## LJC675

Mrs Funkin said:


> I think @LJC675 has one, CC. Perhaps pick her brains for some good ideas


You are quite correct Mrs F, I do have a dehydrator.
I must admit I don't tend to use it for cat treats, I did intend on doing so but didn't because of the following:

I tried prawns and they went so stiff that the girls couldn't chew them, they were like bullets.
With meat for safety you should pre-cook it 1st and then dehydrate it at a reasonably high temperature otherwise you are effectively just letting raw meat sit around in tepid temperatures (not good). I think you have to be pretty sure that your dehydrator will maintain a constant heat of the right temperature for the dehydrating time, which can be approx. 10 hours, not just the number on the dial but the actual temp. Keeping everything sterile before and after is also important.
You have to make sure they are 100% dry, anything less and they will not keep as moisture will allow bacteria etc to grow, this then goes back to the 1st point where you end up with bits of meat that are too chewy for a lot of cats. K&S are raw fed and can chomp through some surprising big bones but they did show interest in the dehydrated bits I did. They don't come out like the freeze dried treats.
Storing - I would not feel happy keeping home made treats at room temp. If I did make them I would freeze the bulk and then have a few day's worth in the fridge, so instead I just make my home made chicken bites and freeze those.
Sorry @ChaosCat, hopefully you'll have better luck for me, but I thought I just put down some of my thoughts.


----------



## ChaosCat

LJC675 said:


> You are quite correct Mrs F, I do have a dehydrator.
> I must admit I don't tend to use it for cat treats, I did intend on doing so but didn't because of the following:
> 
> I tried prawns and they went so stiff that the girls couldn't chew them, they were like bullets.
> With meat for safety you should pre-cook it 1st and then dehydrate it at a reasonably high temperature otherwise you are effectively just letting raw meat sit around in tepid temperatures (not good). I think you have to be pretty sure that your dehydrator will maintain a constant heat of the right temperature for the dehydrating time, which can be approx. 10 hours, not just the number on the dial but the actual temp. Keeping everything sterile before and after is also important.
> You have to make sure they are 100% dry, anything less and they will not keep as moisture will allow bacteria etc to grow, this then goes back to the 1st point where you end up with bits of meat that are too chewy for a lot of cats. K&S are raw fed and can chomp through some surprising big bones but they did show interest in the dehydrated bits I did. They don't come out like the freeze dried treats.
> Storing - I would not feel happy keeping home made treats at room temp. If I did make them I would freeze the bulk and then have a few day's worth in the fridge, so instead I just make my home made chicken bites and freeze those.
> Sorry @ChaosCat, hopefully you'll have better luck for me, but I thought I just put down some of my thoughts.


I only made a small amount and froze the pork and turkey directly after buying it.
Like this I was able to cut very thin slices, the rest will keep in the freezer for quite some time and I only take out what I want for one go.

The girls love the treats. Kept in the fridge they ought to be okay for up to two weeks.
I can imagine prawns get too hard, but the thin slices of meat I made are perfectly fine, brittle and tasty also for humans.










I will do veggie and fruit crisps and muesli bars for humans also, but the result of this first experiment is already very encouraging.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Like biltong, maybe? Interesting indeed.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Like biltong, maybe? Interesting indeed.


Yes, like that. You can easily make beef jerkys also- just need to marinade the beef before dehydrating.


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> I only made a small amount and froze the pork and turkey directly after buying it.
> Like this I was able to cut very thin slices, the rest will keep in the freezer for quite some time and I only take out what I want for one go.
> 
> The girls love the treats. Kept in the fridge they ought to be okay for up to two weeks.
> I can imagine prawns get too hard, but the thin slices of meat I made are perfectly fine, brittle and tasty also for humans.
> 
> View attachment 402405
> 
> 
> I will do veggie and fruit crisps and muesli bars for humans also, but the result of this first experiment is already very encouraging.


Did you dehydrate it raw, or cook first?


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Did you dehydrate it raw, or cook first?


I dehydrated it raw, but the meat in still frozen


----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> View attachment 402530


Aha, that's what that enigmatic smile is all about.


----------



## popcornsmum

How do birds find food?! I brought a new bird feeder put it in the back garden and filled it with nijer seeds for the little goldfinches who are nesting out the front but they’ve not found it yet?! The starlings (and seagulls!) always find the fat balls!!!!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Might be that being Spring there is plants of food about for them! Also takes a few days for the word to get out! Always found sunflower hearts to be popular with all birds. Gold finches used to like my thistles... Not really the look for a well kept garden though.


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> What, as part of my op? Or do you mean spectacles?
> According to the letter to my GP I've had an intraocular lens fitted. I now have to wait for them to do the other eye.


Hi Cully, do you have a date yet for the second eye? 
P.S. started Mo's catnipmouse at 00.30 hrs this morning! Will finish it this weekend.


----------



## Cully

Hi @TriTri , I have to see my optometrist in 2 weeks for a post op check to make sure everything has healed. Providing everything is ok she will put me forward for my 2nd op. 
I just have to wait then for a date. As far as I know they like to wait until 6 months after the first op to make sure it's recovered completely, so going by that, I'm thinking maybe early October,but that's just a guess.
It's going to be a bit strange until then having to use glasses with inappropriate lenses. I'm struggling with reading atm, but on the positive side, my distance sight is much better ( at least in one eye).
Thanks for the Mr Mousey update. I love the way Moo roots around in her toy basket to choose a toy, and it's nearly always her mousey she picks. Definitely a favourite


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Hi @TriTri , I have to see my optometrist in 2 weeks for a post op check to make sure everything has healed. Providing everything is ok she will put me forward for my 2nd op.
> I just have to wait then for a date. As far as I know they like to wait until 6 months after the first op to make sure it's recovered completely, so going by that, I'm thinking maybe early October,but that's just a guess.
> It's going to be a bit strange until then having to use glasses with inappropriate lenses. I'm struggling with reading atm, but on the positive side, my distance sight is much better ( at least in one eye).
> Thanks for the Mr Mousey update. I love the way Moo roots around in her toy basket to choose a toy, and it's nearly always her mousey she picks. Definitely a favourite


Oh right! Struggle on with reading until then, but great to know there is light at the end of the tunnel & they can give you good vision again. Clever stuff isn't it? You just have to be patient then & 6 months will soon come around. 
I'm pleased Moo likes her Mr Mousey. I throw the old ones out in the back garden and Max plays with his more outdoors than indoors. I watch him outside practising his hunting skills, yet weird that he seems so gentle with his live vole gifts bought in, strange.


----------



## Jaf

My mum had her eyes done just 1 month apart. She has the bi focal lenses as the dr said he doesn’t like the vari focal lenses. Has to use reading glasses now but her vision is really good otherwise.


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Oh right! Struggle on with reading until then, but great to know there is light at the end of the tunnel & they can give you good vision again. Clever stuff isn't it? You just have to be patient then & 6 months will soon come around.
> I'm pleased Moo likes her Mr Mousey. I throw the old ones out in the back garden and Max plays with his more outdoors than indoors. I watch him outside practising his hunting skills, yet weird that he seems so gentle with his live vole gifts bought in, strange.


Hm, maybe he is bringing them for you to hunt thinking you will enjoyi You really should be more grateful he cares so much .


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> My mum had her eyes done just 1 month apart. She has the bi focal lenses as the dr said he doesn't like the vari focal lenses. Has to use reading glasses now but her vision is really good otherwise.


One month apart? I suppose it depends on where you live and the waiting list. I didn't have to wait all that long for my first op, so who knows!


----------



## Jaf

She went private as the Spanish nhs wouldn’t do it until she’d lost 80% of her vision!!! It was a lot of money, €1,400 per eye, and I understand there are money worries in all countries’ nhs...but it’s evil to make people go almost blind.


----------



## Matrod

popcornsmum said:


> How do birds find food?! I brought a new bird feeder put it in the back garden and filled it with nijer seeds for the little goldfinches who are nesting out the front but they've not found it yet?! The starlings (and seagulls!) always find the fat balls!!!!


It just takes time, they'll find it eventually. My goldfinches love sunflower seeds so maybe they them instead.


----------



## Charity

I had a senior moment this morning. I filled a Sainsbury's bag with unwanted clothes to go to the clothes bank earlier in the week and put it by the front door last night so I wouldn't forget it this morning when I went out. I went off to the supermarket earlier, taking the bag with me. After shopping, I drove to the end of the car park where two Oxfam banks are, jumped out of the car, opened the back, took out the bag and put it in the bank. It wasn't until I was halfway home that I looked on the passenger seat to find the bag I had taken with me this morning still sitting there. :Jawdrop Panic! I have no idea what I put in the clothes bank, it was a Sainsburys bag just like the other one and quite light so I am praying that it was another bag of clothes which I have forgotten I put in the car earlier this week. :Meh


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> I had a senior moment this morning. I filled a Sainsbury's bag with unwanted clothes to go to the clothes bank earlier in the week and put it by the front door last night so I wouldn't forget it this morning when I went out. I went off to the supermarket earlier, taking the bag with me. After shopping, I drove to the end of the car park where two Oxfam banks are, jumped out of the car, opened the back, took out the bag and put it in the bank. It wasn't until I was halfway home that I looked on the passenger seat to find the bag I had taken with me this morning still sitting there. :Jawdrop Panic! I have no idea what I put in the clothes bank, it was a Sainsburys bag just like the other one and quite light so I am praying that it was another bag of clothes which I have forgotten I put in the car earlier this week. :Meh


I hope its not something new you'd bought, or an essential item you find yourself looking for in a few days time!:Banghead:Bawling


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> She went private as the Spanish nhs wouldn't do it until she'd lost 80% of her vision!!! It was a lot of money, €1,400 per eye, and I understand there are money worries in all countries' nhs...but it's evil to make people go almost blind.


Oh god how scary! I'm so glad it's not that bad here. Yet!!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I had a senior moment this morning. I filled a Sainsbury's bag with unwanted clothes to go to the clothes bank earlier in the week and put it by the front door last night so I wouldn't forget it this morning when I went out. I went off to the supermarket earlier, taking the bag with me. After shopping, I drove to the end of the car park where two Oxfam banks are, jumped out of the car, opened the back, took out the bag and put it in the bank. It wasn't until I was halfway home that I looked on the passenger seat to find the bag I had taken with me this morning still sitting there. :Jawdrop Panic! I have no idea what I put in the clothes bank, it was a Sainsburys bag just like the other one and quite light so I am praying that it was another bag of clothes which I have forgotten I put in the car earlier this week. :Meh


Oh no! And you've no idea what else could been in there? Let's hope it was those old clothes then.
Not as bad, but I needed a loaf of bread today so went to Tesco. Came back with 40 quids worth of shopping but,......no bread!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Dear @Quartermass i can't find your old thread and was wondering if you have your new feline companion as yet? Hope all is well.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Dear @Quartermass i can't find your old thread and was wondering if you have your new feline companion as yet? Hope all is well.


QM told me he was having a break from the forum for a while


----------



## Mrs Funkin

BarneyBobCat said:


> QM told me he was having a break from the forum for a while


Thanks BBC, if you "speak" to him elsewhere, could you let him know I am asking after him please? I am not fond of how lots of our members are needing to "take a break", it makes me sad.


----------



## Soozi

Hopefully QM will be back soon Hun! I take long-ish breaks sometimes but turn up again like a bad penny! lol! Send my regards too please BBC!
XXX


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks BBC, if you "speak" to him elsewhere, could you let him know I am asking after him please? I am not fond of how lots of our members are needing to "take a break", it makes me sad.





Soozi said:


> Hopefully QM will be back soon Hun! I take long-ish breaks sometimes but turn up again like a bad penny! lol! Send my regards too please BBC!
> XXX


I have his email address, I did promise to update him on Barney so I will make sure I mention your well wishes


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks BBC, if you "speak" to him elsewhere, could you let him know I am asking after him please? I am not fond of how lots of our members are needing to "take a break", it makes me sad.


I second this!


----------



## Tawny75

When you need to go to the look while crocheting and your 'helpers' are snoozing...


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> QM told me he was having a break from the forum for a while


BBC please ask QM to make sure its only a Temporary break and to come back Soon. His posts have always been considered and informative and I did like reading them. Would also love to meet his new boy


----------



## popcornsmum

Soozi said:


> Hopefully QM will be back soon Hun! I take long-ish breaks sometimes but turn up again like a bad penny! lol! Send my regards too please BBC!
> XXX


Lol! I saw a little cat which looked like Liddy the other day and thought of you and hope you're doing ok and Saffy is ok. Would love to see a recent pic if you've got any! Xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> BBC please ask QM to make sure its only a Temporary break and to come back Soon. His posts have always been considered and informative and I did like reading them. Would also love to meet his new boy


We have had an email exchange today. His new cat arrives in 1 week at which point he may be back as he thinks he will need some advice / help. But who knows - he contacted me to support Barney and I promised to keep him updated..... we are just two strangers in contact via email through a love of cats. Fingers crossed he reappears!


----------



## Soozi

popcornsmum said:


> Lol! I saw a little cat which looked like Liddy the other day and thought of you and hope you're doing ok and Saffy is ok. Would love to see a recent pic if you've got any! Xx


Awww! Still think of my girl everyday and miss her! Saffy is so precious and I know she is here with us for a reason! will try and get some more pics and post! 
XXX


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Hm, maybe he is bringing them for you to hunt thinking you will enjoyi You really should be more grateful he cares so much .


:Arghh


----------



## slartibartfast

Can you believe he's the same cat who was almost feral and spend his first 6 months in home hiding and hissing?


----------



## Soozi

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 403006
> View attachment 403007
> 
> Can you believe he's the same cat who was almost feral and spend his first 6 months in home hiding and hissing?


He's just gorgeous! You have the cat magic hun! xxx❤


----------



## slartibartfast

Soozi said:


> He's just gorgeous! You have the cat magic hun! xxx❤


The change in him is pure magic, now all he wants is cuddles and kisses. And food, he loves food!


----------



## Charity

This is so cute and funny


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> This is so cute and funny


Hahaha, I saw this the other day on Twitter.
Lady dog can so relate to the dog in this clip, Alfie is her shadow & her annoying little brother


----------



## slartibartfast

Big day tomorrow, Julian's 2nd birthday and Ash 2nd Gotcha Day!!! Catnip party!!!


----------



## ChaosCat

A very happy birthday, Julian!
Happy Gotcha day, Ash!
Enjoy your catnip party!


----------



## Charity

Happy Birthday Julian and have a good Gotcha Day Ash xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hope The Overlords have a great day celebrating @slartibartfast  Happy Birthday Julian, Happy Gotcha Day Ash xx


----------



## popcornsmum

Turkey Tikka Kebabs with pepper = one obsessed cat. Why? It's got onion and garlic in so obvs she didn't get any but why is she so obsessed with it?! She would not leave my dinner alone and kept swiping them off my plate! I offered her the soya yoghurt I had with it but she refused!! (She had her own turkey gourmet solitaire in her bowl but refused that too!)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh. The other day Oscar was going absolutely MENTAL for the bacon I had on my plate. I obviously didn't give him any but he was like a little crazy thing.

Perhaps secretly she is a Turkish cat?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Totally and completely gutted. I love Doris. I wonder if in honour of all her animal work, the cats & dogs will let her visit them at the Rainbow Bridge?


----------



## Soozi

Just seen it! How sad!


----------



## Trixie1

Very sad! Just heard it on the radio driving home a true legend who dedicated her life to helping animals.


----------



## popcornsmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Totally and completely gutted. I love Doris. I wonder if in honour of all her animal work, the cats & dogs will let her visit them at the Rainbow Bridge?
> 
> View attachment 403560


I am totally devastated I love her too especially in Calamity Jane and she has done so much wonderful work for all those animals.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm watching The Pajama Game as I type and just burst into tears...deary me.


----------



## Charity

She was a real favourite of mine too. Very pretty, full of life and fun filled films and music. I've got a CD of her songs. Really sorry she's gone but Rainbow Bridge was waiting.


----------



## Soozi

She reserved her place in heaven! RIP Doris. ❤


----------



## Cully

97! A true star in every way. She'll be missed by so many, human and animals.


----------



## SbanR

With my recent ZP orders, I've been getting several dented tins. Nicely packed and definitely dented *in transit*, courier DPD. Anyone else having this problem?
ZP has refunded the cost (those that I've noticed, several have slipped past my dodgy eyesight). But I'm putting in a claim with every order, I worry that they think I'm pulling a fast one!


----------



## Charity

I would just love one of these though OH isn't convinced and would see it as a waste of money. Comes in two sizes

https://www.omlet.co.uk/shop/cat_products/indoor_cat_house_furniture_maya_nook/


----------



## Soozi

Charity said:


> I would just love one of these though OH isn't convinced and would see it as a waste of money. Comes in two sizes
> 
> https://www.omlet.co.uk/shop/cat_products/indoor_cat_house_furniture_maya_nook/


It's lovely hun but I don't think it would be too difficult to make for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> With my recent ZP orders, I've been getting several dented tins. Nicely packed and definitely dented *in transit*, courier DPD. Anyone else having this problem?
> ZP has refunded the cost (those that I've noticed, several have slipped past my dodgy eyesight). But I'm putting in a claim with every order, I worry that they think I'm pulling a fast one!


I've noticed a couple of dented tins, but worse is the items loose in the box. They use boxes too big for the amount of items and not enough fillers to limit movement. The boxes are not very securely sealed either, and often torn.
It's hard to know what is the fault of ZP and what is Yodels.


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> I would just love one of these though OH isn't convinced and would see it as a waste of money. Comes in two sizes
> 
> https://www.omlet.co.uk/shop/cat_products/indoor_cat_house_furniture_maya_nook/


I want one!!!


----------



## Soozi

Awww Grumpy cat has died! Poor love was only 7yrs. 
RIP. Sweet girl you’ve given us lots to smile about and will be sadly missed. xxx ❤


----------



## Charity

Just read about Grumpy Cat too, how sad. RIP funny face.


----------



## chillminx

Soozi said:


> Awww Grumpy cat has died! Poor love was only 7yrs.
> RIP. Sweet girl you've given us lots to smile about and will be sadly missed. xxx ❤


Bless the poor little cat! With dwarfism many internal organs are adversely affected and a normal life span cannot be expected.


----------



## Soozi

chillminx said:


> Bless the poor little cat! With dwarfism many internal organs are adversely affected and a normal life span cannot be expected.


Yes poor little mite had a few issues. So sad! xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Poor Grumpy cat 7 is no age at all for a cat. Run free over the rainbow bridge Grumpy.


----------



## popcornsmum

Help! We had our lovely little Goldfinches build a nest in the tree in the front garden and last week found a broken egg shell on ground so presumed they had babies but suddenly on Saturday some sparrows started fighting in the tree and I’ve not seen the Goldfinches since I can’t see into the nest to see if there were babies in it because it’s too high but I was really hoping they’d come back. Now I feel really sad they might have disappeared and left babies to die up there


----------



## ebonycat

Morning everyone
Just been wondering where some of you are?
Missing reading & seeing about your cats
@huckybuck , how's your gang? I've been wondering how Little H is with his new diet, hoping he's doing well & no troublesome fur balls lately x

@Smuge I've missed seeing the three floofs, hoping all is well x

@Clairabella how are you, your daughter & the boys? x

Well I've been awake for most of the night again (I suffer with insomnia), @Charity Super cherry juice worked for a bit I think but I think my insomnia got the better of it.
Out walking Lady dog at 4.30 this morning...... lovely walk, park was empty, no screaming kids, no off lead dogs chasing Lady & upsetting her. Just Lady, me & the birds bliss.
It's bright & sunny here so should be a nice day

Wishing you all a lovely day
Ebony, Alfie, Lady dog & me x

Edit to add @Psygon I think we all need a Waffles update (with pics)  please x


----------



## Charity

ebonycat said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> Well I've been awake for most of the night again (I suffer with insomnia), @Charity Super cherry juice worked for a bit I think but I think my insomnia got the better of it.


Same here, I gave it up a while ago and I've got four bottles left . Since then I've tried Kalms Lavender and Camomile tablets which was OK but if my brain is on over active, nothing works, I had two ghastly nights last week. So, the search for the wonder cure goes on then


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Hope you get some sleep soon. I am just on bus then have a train to catch to work.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Took 2 days off work to have s but of a clear out and spring clean (of course the weather has been lovely). I've huge bag of clothes for recycling and couple of bags for the charity shop. But then I come across things I don't know what to do with... such as the below... (rather unseasonal)... but a stocking and advent calendar I made for now ex boyfriend a good few years back. If I hadn't put time and effort into making them I would just throw, but I'd never use them again now. They aren't made particularly well either... so what should I do...









Hannah

Now where did i put the duster...


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Same here, I gave it up a while ago and I've got four bottles left . Since then I've tried Kalms Lavender and Camomile tablets which was OK but if my brain is on over active, nothing works, I had two ghastly nights last week. So, the search for the wonder cure goes on then


What I found worked better was to swap the remedies/herbs of choice so that the body didn't habituate to it so quickly. (I used tinctures which I mentioned to you before I think)


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Insomnia ?

What has worked for me is 1 x 250mg tablet of Magnesium (available from Holland & Barrett) - I started taking it after a friend recommended it for the night leg cramps that I was getting regularly (and far too often !) but found that a beneficial side effect is that my sleep pattern is so much better, I now regularly sleep through (except of course for the obligatory middle of the night visit to the bathroom ). Another friend swears by Melatonin for insomnia so perhaps one or the other might be worth a try ?


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Same here, I gave it up a while ago and I've got four bottles left . Since then I've tried Kalms Lavender and Camomile tablets which was OK but if my brain is on over active, nothing works, I had two ghastly nights last week. So, the search for the wonder cure goes on then


I've got three or four bottles of the cherry juice left too lol (got to laugh or I'll cry).
I've tried kalms, nighttime kalms & the Lavender kalms, they didn't work at all


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> What I found worked better was to swap the remedies/herbs of choice so that the body didn't habituate to it so quickly. (I used tinctures which I mentioned to you before I think)


That's an idea, swap them about.
I did buy some other herbal remedies but they had no effect on me.
I did finally crack a few weeks ago & called my dr (couldn't get an appointment to see my dr for about three weeks  so I got the duty dr to call me back within a couple of hours), spoke with duty dr & she prescribed me strong antihistamine tablets, used to treat insomnia. They only work for one or two nights then I have to take a few days break. Not ideal to pop another prescription pill but when it gets too much I have too


----------



## ebonycat

Bertie'sMum said:


> Insomnia ?
> 
> What has worked for me is 1 x 250mg tablet of Magnesium (available from Holland & Barrett) - I started taking it after a friend recommended it for the night leg cramps that I was getting regularly (and far too often !) but found that a beneficial side effect is that my sleep pattern is so much better, I now regularly sleep through (except of course for the obligatory middle of the night visit to the bathroom ). Another friend swears by Melatonin for insomnia so perhaps one or the other might be worth a try ?


I started taking Magnesium for that very reason. 
I'll look into Melatonin & buy some, see if that helps.
Such a struggle.
Ever since I was young I've suffered on & off with nightmares so I guess I should be happy if I don't sleep as I then don't have a nightmare


----------



## SbanR

ebonycat said:


> I've got three or four bottles of the cherry juice left too lol (got to laugh or I'll cry).
> I've tried kalms, nighttime kalms & the Lavender kalms, they didn't work at all


If you have a look at the ingredients list, I think you'll find the kalms and nighttime kalms are the same I suspect


----------



## Soozi

I think you can only get Melatonin on prescription in UK @ebonycat :Yawn


----------



## SbanR

ebonycat said:


> I started taking Magnesium for that very reason.
> I'll look into Melatonin & buy some, see if that helps.
> Such a struggle.
> Ever since I was young I've suffered on & off with nightmares so I guess I should be happy if I don't sleep as I then don't have a nightmare


Years ago when I heard about melatonin I found it could only be obtained on prescription and my gp was only allowed to prescribe a short course. I suppose they didn't want to create a dependency.
I believe its freely available over the counter in America


----------



## Soozi

SbanR said:


> Years ago when I heard about melatonin I found it could only be obtained on prescription and my gp was only allowed to prescribe a short course. I suppose they didn't want to create a dependency.
> I believe its freely available over the counter in America


Yes it is available in US and I can get it here too otc. If you know anyone going to Spain for hols they could bring back some.


----------



## SbanR

Soozi said:


> Yes it is available in US and I can get it here too otc. If you know anyone going to Spain for hols they could bring back some.


Haha, don't need it now. Walking Ollie early mornings and at night effectively resets my body clock. Of course, being an oldie, don't sleep for long stretches


----------



## Soozi

SbanR said:


> Haha, don't need it now. Walking Ollie early mornings and at night effectively resets my body clock. Of course, being an oldie, don't sleep for long stretches


 Thats good news hun! xxx


----------



## Charity

I take Magnesium tablets on and off and they do help sometimes. At the moment I'm trying Feather and Down which is to aid sleep and which I bought at Boots online, can't find it instore. I use a pillow spray and butter cream. If nothing else, it has the most divine smell to drift off to sleep on, I love it. ..

https://www.boots.com/feather-and-down


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I sleep all night long after 8 pints


----------



## Charity

BarneyBobCat said:


> I sleep all night long after 8 pints


If I had eight pints, I'd be up all night :Hungover


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Charity said:


> If I had eight pints, I'd be up all night :Hungover


You need to practice more


----------



## Tawny75

So I had this thing on my back over the weekend, I thought I had been bitten by an insect on camp. I asked daughter to put some cream on it on Monday night as I was aware of it. She said that it looked weird and rang my sister. On her advice, a black line was drawn round it to make sure it didn't spread and I took an antihistamine tablet and put some Anthisan on. All was fine, I asked a friend at work to put some witch hazel on it today, she said it looks really weird and to get it checked.

Went to the pharmacist, who referred me straight to the doctor and it turns out I have been bitten/stung repeatedly by a caterpillar! I am now on hydrocortisone cream and under strict instructions to go back if anything changes or it hasn't gone away in a week or so.

It could only happen to me!!


----------



## ChaosCat

Tawny75 said:


> So I had this thing on my back over the weekend, I thought I had been bitten by an insect on camp. I asked daughter to put some cream on it on Monday night as I was aware of it. She said that it looked weird and rang my sister. On her advice, a black line was drawn round it to make sure it didn't spread and I took an antihistamine tablet and put some Anthisan on. All was fine, I asked a friend at work to put some witch hazel on it today, she said it looks really weird and to get it checked.
> 
> Went to the pharmacist, who referred me straight to the doctor and it turns out I have been bitten/stung repeatedly by a caterpillar! I am now on hydrocortisone cream and under strict instructions to go back if anything changes or it hasn't gone away in a week or so.
> 
> It could only happen to me!!


Poor you! Never heard about a biting caterpillar!


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> So I had this thing on my back over the weekend, I thought I had been bitten by an insect on camp. I asked daughter to put some cream on it on Monday night as I was aware of it. She said that it looked weird and rang my sister. On her advice, a black line was drawn round it to make sure it didn't spread and I took an antihistamine tablet and put some Anthisan on. All was fine, I asked a friend at work to put some witch hazel on it today, she said it looks really weird and to get it checked.
> 
> Went to the pharmacist, who referred me straight to the doctor and it turns out I have been bitten/stung repeatedly by a caterpillar! I am now on hydrocortisone cream and under strict instructions to go back if anything changes or it hasn't gone away in a week or so.
> 
> It could only happen to me!!


How did they know it was a caterpillar and not some insect?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> How did they know it was a caterpillar and not some insect?


Footprints....


----------



## Psygon

BarneyBobCat said:


> Footprints....


Hahahaha :-D


----------



## Tawny75

SbanR said:


> How did they know it was a caterpillar and not some insect?


No idea, she was so quick to say so I figured she must have seen it before.



BarneyBobCat said:


> Footprints....


 Hahahahah


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> Footprints....


:Yawn


----------



## Cully

Must have been The Hungry Caterpillar.
Sorry, couldn't resist. Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## LJC675

Had my 1st go at soap making the other day, watched quite a bit of you tube and then had a go at some for my bathroom. Unmoulded and cut it last night. Really pleased with it and loved making it. Now got to wait 4-6 weeks for it to cure.








To go in the bathroom:


----------



## TriTri

LJC675 said:


> Had my 1st go at soap making the other day, watched quite a bit of you tube and then had a go at some for my bathroom. Unmoulded and cut it last night. Really pleased with it and loved making it. Now got to wait 4-6 weeks for it to cure.
> View attachment 406099
> 
> To go in the bathroom:
> View attachment 406103


Oh wow, lovely! Perfect colouring for your bathroom. How long roughly did it take to make? Was it easy enough to make? Is it scented? I've got some books on soap making and bath bombs etc, but haven't tried yet. I would like to try, if it doesn't take too long. Maybe I will watch a YouTube tutorial.


----------



## Charity

That's brilliant @LJC675 and looks lovely in your matching bathroom


----------



## Willow_Warren

That soap looks great


----------



## huckybuck

That soap looks amazing! Is it scented.

You are soooo talented! 

Have I missed any other of your makes since I have been away?


----------



## ewelsh

Oh lovely soap, well done @LJC675 look fab.

You will have lots of orders coming in soon, so fill us in when you have time about the ingredients etc


----------



## LJC675

TriTri said:


> Oh wow, lovely! Perfect colouring for your bathroom. How long roughly did it take to make? Was it easy enough to make? Is it scented? I've got some books on soap making and bath bombs etc, but haven't tried yet. I would like to try, if it doesn't take too long. Maybe I will watch a YouTube tutorial.


Thanks 
I found it pretty OK to make, but I had done quite a bit of research and understood all the lye safety, thickness of trace etc, and possible acceleration from fragrance oils. I guess the tricky thing was choosing a fragrance oil as most of the big soapmaking suppliers are in the US, so you could get info from their websites about discolouring/ acceleration etc, but they don't supply to the UK or shipping is extortionate, so I just went to suppliers here and looked at the somewhat minimal customer reviews to pick mine, so it left me with a few to choose from and I selected freesia as fresias were one of my mum's favourite flowers, so it made me think of her.
It took me about 1.30 to 2hours in all from start to finish. I then wrap the mould so it was insulated and then left for 2 days, then cut it.
I find the whole process fascinating and some of the designs amazing.
I found youtube videos from the soap queen and Tree Marie Soapworks brilliant, and it was one of the Tree Marie ones that I did with a tweak on the colours.
This was the soap I used as inspiration for mine. My bars are a little short as I made a bit of an error on sizing up the soap batter, but hey it was my 1st go:









I'm going to try this at the weekend, but tweak the green so that it's more lime green so it will go in my kitchen:








Wish me luck.


----------



## LJC675

huckybuck said:


> That soap looks amazing! Is it scented.
> 
> You are soooo talented!
> 
> Have I missed any other of your makes since I have been away?


AW thanks.
No, don't think you've missed anything. Nice to have you back by the way.


----------



## ewelsh

Amazing soap! Too pretty to use!


----------



## huckybuck

LJC675 said:


> Thanks
> I found it pretty OK to make, but I had done quite a bit of research and understood all the lye safety, thickness of trace etc, and possible acceleration from fragrance oils. I guess the tricky thing was choosing a fragrance oil as most of the big soapmaking suppliers are in the US, so you could get info from their websites about discolouring/ acceleration etc, but they don't supply to the UK or shipping is extortionate, so I just went to suppliers here and looked at the somewhat minimal customer reviews to pick mine, so it left me with a few to choose from and I selected freesia as fresias were one of my mum's favourite flowers, so it made me think of her.
> It took me about 1.30 to 2hours in all from start to finish. I then wrap the mould so it was insulated and then left for 2 days, then cut it.
> I find the whole process fascinating and some of the designs amazing.
> I found youtube videos from the soap queen and Tree Marie Soapworks brilliant, and it was one of the Tree Marie ones that I did with a tweak on the colours.
> This was the soap I used as inspiration for mine. My bars are a little short as I made a bit of an error on sizing up the soap batter, but hey it was my 1st go:
> View attachment 406137
> 
> 
> I'm going to try this at the weekend, but tweak the green so that it's more lime green so it will go in my kitchen:
> View attachment 406138
> 
> Wish me luck.


You should def start a PF shop in classifieds!!!


----------



## ewelsh

Ok I seriously need to rant, jump up and down, head butt a wall, kick a ......delivery man of course :Smuggrin plus what ever else I can do to make myself feel better, but I know nothing will. I don’t mean to bring down this lovely thread but I have got to get this off my chest.

I am fuming!

As some of you know my Gran has been rather poorly lately, I had to race to wales last month to sort her out whilst in hospital, then she was sent back to the nursing home ( BUPA run) thinking all her needs would be met.

I ring almost every day anyway, lately several times a day as my Gran is going down hill again, cut a long story short last night was the final straw.

Yesterday morning, I rang Gran at 8.30am as normal to check how she has slept, she wasn’t t good, said that she was thirsty & hungry and she was still in her room, no one had been to see her and her hump ( osteoporosis in spin) was hurting her that she was made to sleep on her back all night! I was very worried at this so rang the sister who said Nan was a little confused and all wasn’t true, all was well.
Ummmmm
I rang again at 10ish again she wasn’t right and saying things were hurting, she was hungry, no one had seen to her, also my birthday flowers hadn’t arrived. So I genuinely thought my Gran was confused because I had sent her her flowers and balloons for her birthday which is today actually she is 91yrs old. I checked with the company who said 100% as requested were delivered first thing 9.14am
Ummmmmm
Something wasn’t right, so I rang a friend of mine and asked her to please pop in which she did and rang me from my Grans room. My Gran had fallen out of bed in the night and had another fall lunch time, she had not eaten either! Also she was sore all over.


Right I rang back and got the sister again who said she would double check and yes my Gran had fallen in the night  I had not been informed of this, I asked why not and they said they had left a message on my Aunts phone, so what could I say!

So I rang my Gran every hour on the hour, throughout the day she had been taken food which she didn’t eat and had a cup of tea but still wasn’t right, little by little more stuff came to light, she said she was upset that last night two men had seen to her in bed and she was on the floor for hours


Oh I broke my heart at this, at so last night at 7.49pm I lost it and rang the office again, spoke to the night sister, he knew nothing of the above but we’re moving her bed against the wall to prevent her falling out also as she had fallen again :Muted NOW they were putting a sensor on in her room. No flowers in her room still. I kicked off big time.

I rang first thing this morning, 8.00 no answer, 8.30 no answer, 9.00 my Gran answered and again she was stuck in bed and no one had been to see her.

Could I get through to the office which was engaged for 25mins!:Banghead:Banghead I eventually got the Manager and went ballistic.

I am so upset, I have rung my Uncle in Somerset who is going in today to sort things out, he is a well spoken calm man at the same time very authoritative. 

I except that they couldn’t know my Gran was on the floor in the night and she couldn’t press her alarm but knowing this why did it take 4 falls before they put a sensor in her room. Why aren’t they tempting her with foods she likes, so what if it’s cheesecake and smoked salmon for breakfast give it to her and why aren’t they checking her every hour on the hour, Why were my flowers in the bloody office all day.

I am absolutely jumping and so upset.

A 91yr old lady treated like this and who pays for the privilege to stay there £1,000 per week!

I am now blaming myself for not having my Gran live with me! I feel dreadfully sad.


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> Ok I seriously need to rant, jump up and down, head butt a wall, kick a ......delivery man of course :Smuggrin plus what ever else I can do to make myself feel better, but I know nothing will. I don't mean to bring down this lovely thread but I have got to get this off my chest.
> 
> I am fuming!
> 
> As some of you know my Gran has been rather poorly lately, I had to race to wales last month to sort her out whilst in hospital, then she was sent back to the nursing home ( BUPA run) thinking all her needs would be met.
> 
> I ring almost every day anyway, lately several times a day as my Gran is going down hill again, cut a long story short last night was the final straw.
> 
> Yesterday morning, I rang Gran at 8.30am as normal to check how she has slept, she wasn't t good, said that she was thirsty & hungry and she was still in her room, no one had been to see her and her hump ( osteoporosis in spin) was hurting her that she was made to sleep on her back all night! I was very worried at this so rang the sister who said Nan was a little confused and all wasn't true, all was well.
> Ummmmm
> I rang again at 10ish again she wasn't right and saying things were hurting, she was hungry, no one had seen to her, also my birthday flowers hadn't arrived. So I genuinely thought my Gran was confused because I had sent her her flowers and balloons for her birthday which is today actually she is 91yrs old. I checked with the company who said 100% as requested were delivered first thing 9.14am
> Ummmmmm
> Something wasn't right, so I rang a friend of mine and asked her to please pop in which she did and rang me from my Grans room. My Gran had fallen out of bed in the night and had another fall lunch time, she had not eaten either! Also she was sore all over.
> 
> Right I rang back and got the sister again who said she would double check and yes my Gran had fallen in the night  I had not been informed of this, I asked why not and they said they had left a message on my Aunts phone, so what could I say!
> 
> So I rang my Gran every hour on the hour, throughout the day she had been taken food which she didn't eat and had a cup of tea but still wasn't right, little by little more stuff came to light, she said she was upset that last night two men had seen to her in bed and she was on the floor for hours
> 
> 
> Oh I broke my heart at this, at so last night at 7.49pm I lost it and rang the office again, spoke to the night sister, he knew nothing of the above but we're moving her bed against the wall to prevent her falling out also as she had fallen again :Muted NOW they were putting a sensor on in her room. No flowers in her room still. I kicked off big time.
> 
> I rang first thing this morning, 8.00 no answer, 8.30 no answer, 9.00 my Gran answered and again she was stuck in bed and no one had been to see her.
> 
> Could I get through to the office which was engaged for 25mins!:Banghead:Banghead I eventually got the Manager and went ballistic.
> 
> I am so upset, I have rung my Uncle in Somerset who is going in today to sort things out, he is a well spoken calm man at the same time very authoritative.
> 
> I except that they couldn't know my Gran was on the floor in the night and she couldn't press her alarm but knowing this why did it take 4 falls before they put a sensor in her room. Why aren't they tempting her with foods she likes, so what if it's cheesecake and smoked salmon for breakfast give it to her and why aren't they checking her every hour on the hour, Why were my flowers in the bloody office all day.
> 
> I am absolutely jumping and so upset.
> 
> A 91yr old lady treated like this and who pays for the privilege to stay there £1,000 per week!
> 
> I am now blaming myself for not having my Gran live with me! I feel dreadfully sad.


That's so horrible! You must be feeling awfully helpless. I hope your uncle can sort it.


----------



## TriTri

LJC675 said:


> Thanks
> I found it pretty OK to make, but I had done quite a bit of research and understood all the lye safety, thickness of trace etc, and possible acceleration from fragrance oils. I guess the tricky thing was choosing a fragrance oil as most of the big soapmaking suppliers are in the US, so you could get info from their websites about discolouring/ acceleration etc, but they don't supply to the UK or shipping is extortionate, so I just went to suppliers here and looked at the somewhat minimal customer reviews to pick mine, so it left me with a few to choose from and I selected freesia as fresias were one of my mum's favourite flowers, so it made me think of her.
> It took me about 1.30 to 2hours in all from start to finish. I then wrap the mould so it was insulated and then left for 2 days, then cut it.
> I find the whole process fascinating and some of the designs amazing.
> I found youtube videos from the soap queen and Tree Marie Soapworks brilliant, and it was one of the Tree Marie ones that I did with a tweak on the colours.
> This was the soap I used as inspiration for mine. My bars are a little short as I made a bit of an error on sizing up the soap batter, but hey it was my 1st go:
> View attachment 406137
> 
> 
> I'm going to try this at the weekend, but tweak the green so that it's more lime green so it will go in my kitchen:
> View attachment 406138
> 
> Wish me luck.


Wow! Well done. Can't wait to see the next lot. Those look perfect to me.


----------



## TriTri

ewelsh said:


> Ok I seriously need to rant, jump up and down, head butt a wall, kick a ......delivery man of course :Smuggrin plus what ever else I can do to make myself feel better, but I know nothing will. I don't mean to bring down this lovely thread but I have got to get this off my chest.
> 
> I am fuming!
> 
> As some of you know my Gran has been rather poorly lately, I had to race to wales last month to sort her out whilst in hospital, then she was sent back to the nursing home ( BUPA run) thinking all her needs would be met.
> 
> I ring almost every day anyway, lately several times a day as my Gran is going down hill again, cut a long story short last night was the final straw.
> 
> Yesterday morning, I rang Gran at 8.30am as normal to check how she has slept, she wasn't t good, said that she was thirsty & hungry and she was still in her room, no one had been to see her and her hump ( osteoporosis in spin) was hurting her that she was made to sleep on her back all night! I was very worried at this so rang the sister who said Nan was a little confused and all wasn't true, all was well.
> Ummmmm
> I rang again at 10ish again she wasn't right and saying things were hurting, she was hungry, no one had seen to her, also my birthday flowers hadn't arrived. So I genuinely thought my Gran was confused because I had sent her her flowers and balloons for her birthday which is today actually she is 91yrs old. I checked with the company who said 100% as requested were delivered first thing 9.14am
> Ummmmmm
> Something wasn't right, so I rang a friend of mine and asked her to please pop in which she did and rang me from my Grans room. My Gran had fallen out of bed in the night and had another fall lunch time, she had not eaten either! Also she was sore all over.
> 
> Right I rang back and got the sister again who said she would double check and yes my Gran had fallen in the night  I had not been informed of this, I asked why not and they said they had left a message on my Aunts phone, so what could I say!
> 
> So I rang my Gran every hour on the hour, throughout the day she had been taken food which she didn't eat and had a cup of tea but still wasn't right, little by little more stuff came to light, she said she was upset that last night two men had seen to her in bed and she was on the floor for hours
> 
> 
> Oh I broke my heart at this, at so last night at 7.49pm I lost it and rang the office again, spoke to the night sister, he knew nothing of the above but we're moving her bed against the wall to prevent her falling out also as she had fallen again :Muted NOW they were putting a sensor on in her room. No flowers in her room still. I kicked off big time.
> 
> I rang first thing this morning, 8.00 no answer, 8.30 no answer, 9.00 my Gran answered and again she was stuck in bed and no one had been to see her.
> 
> Could I get through to the office which was engaged for 25mins!:Banghead:Banghead I eventually got the Manager and went ballistic.
> 
> I am so upset, I have rung my Uncle in Somerset who is going in today to sort things out, he is a well spoken calm man at the same time very authoritative.
> 
> I except that they couldn't know my Gran was on the floor in the night and she couldn't press her alarm but knowing this why did it take 4 falls before they put a sensor in her room. Why aren't they tempting her with foods she likes, so what if it's cheesecake and smoked salmon for breakfast give it to her and why aren't they checking her every hour on the hour, Why were my flowers in the bloody office all day.
> 
> I am absolutely jumping and so upset.
> 
> A 91yr old lady treated like this and who pays for the privilege to stay there £1,000 per week!
> 
> I am now blaming myself for not having my Gran live with me! I feel dreadfully sad.


How awful. Your poor nan. I hope your uncle addresses each point and it will be interesting to hear what they have to say. Whatever they say, it isn't good enough.


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Ok I seriously need to rant, jump up and down, head butt a wall, kick a ......delivery man of course :Smuggrin plus what ever else I can do to make myself feel better, but I know nothing will. I don't mean to bring down this lovely thread but I have got to get this off my chest.
> 
> I am fuming!
> 
> As some of you know my Gran has been rather poorly lately, I had to race to wales last month to sort her out whilst in hospital, then she was sent back to the nursing home ( BUPA run) thinking all her needs would be met.
> 
> I ring almost every day anyway, lately several times a day as my Gran is going down hill again, cut a long story short last night was the final straw.
> 
> Yesterday morning, I rang Gran at 8.30am as normal to check how she has slept, she wasn't t good, said that she was thirsty & hungry and she was still in her room, no one had been to see her and her hump ( osteoporosis in spin) was hurting her that she was made to sleep on her back all night! I was very worried at this so rang the sister who said Nan was a little confused and all wasn't true, all was well.
> Ummmmm
> I rang again at 10ish again she wasn't right and saying things were hurting, she was hungry, no one had seen to her, also my birthday flowers hadn't arrived. So I genuinely thought my Gran was confused because I had sent her her flowers and balloons for her birthday which is today actually she is 91yrs old. I checked with the company who said 100% as requested were delivered first thing 9.14am
> Ummmmmm
> Something wasn't right, so I rang a friend of mine and asked her to please pop in which she did and rang me from my Grans room. My Gran had fallen out of bed in the night and had another fall lunch time, she had not eaten either! Also she was sore all over.
> 
> Right I rang back and got the sister again who said she would double check and yes my Gran had fallen in the night  I had not been informed of this, I asked why not and they said they had left a message on my Aunts phone, so what could I say!
> 
> So I rang my Gran every hour on the hour, throughout the day she had been taken food which she didn't eat and had a cup of tea but still wasn't right, little by little more stuff came to light, she said she was upset that last night two men had seen to her in bed and she was on the floor for hours
> 
> 
> Oh I broke my heart at this, at so last night at 7.49pm I lost it and rang the office again, spoke to the night sister, he knew nothing of the above but we're moving her bed against the wall to prevent her falling out also as she had fallen again :Muted NOW they were putting a sensor on in her room. No flowers in her room still. I kicked off big time.
> 
> I rang first thing this morning, 8.00 no answer, 8.30 no answer, 9.00 my Gran answered and again she was stuck in bed and no one had been to see her.
> 
> Could I get through to the office which was engaged for 25mins!:Banghead:Banghead I eventually got the Manager and went ballistic.
> 
> I am so upset, I have rung my Uncle in Somerset who is going in today to sort things out, he is a well spoken calm man at the same time very authoritative.
> 
> I except that they couldn't know my Gran was on the floor in the night and she couldn't press her alarm but knowing this why did it take 4 falls before they put a sensor in her room. Why aren't they tempting her with foods she likes, so what if it's cheesecake and smoked salmon for breakfast give it to her and why aren't they checking her every hour on the hour, Why were my flowers in the bloody office all day.
> 
> I am absolutely jumping and so upset.
> 
> A 91yr old lady treated like this and who pays for the privilege to stay there £1,000 per week!
> 
> I am now blaming myself for not having my Gran live with me! I feel dreadfully sad.


No wonder you are raving mad, I know I'd be feeling the same. Don't blame yourself, you've done so much already. Let's hope your uncle can get to the bottom of it, but whatever, there can't be any excuse for the way your Gran has been treated.
I really hope there is better news when you speak to him.
At least you know you can let off steam harmlessly on here. Punching someone on the nose might make you feel better but won't actually solve anything. 
Calming vibes on the way.


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Ok I seriously need to rant, jump up and down, head butt a wall, kick a ......delivery man of course :Smuggrin plus what ever else I can do to make myself feel better, but I know nothing will. I don't mean to bring down this lovely thread but I have got to get this off my chest.
> 
> I am fuming!
> 
> As some of you know my Gran has been rather poorly lately, I had to race to wales last month to sort her out whilst in hospital, then she was sent back to the nursing home ( BUPA run) thinking all her needs would be met.
> 
> I ring almost every day anyway, lately several times a day as my Gran is going down hill again, cut a long story short last night was the final straw.
> 
> Yesterday morning, I rang Gran at 8.30am as normal to check how she has slept, she wasn't t good, said that she was thirsty & hungry and she was still in her room, no one had been to see her and her hump ( osteoporosis in spin) was hurting her that she was made to sleep on her back all night! I was very worried at this so rang the sister who said Nan was a little confused and all wasn't true, all was well.
> Ummmmm
> I rang again at 10ish again she wasn't right and saying things were hurting, she was hungry, no one had seen to her, also my birthday flowers hadn't arrived. So I genuinely thought my Gran was confused because I had sent her her flowers and balloons for her birthday which is today actually she is 91yrs old. I checked with the company who said 100% as requested were delivered first thing 9.14am
> Ummmmmm
> Something wasn't right, so I rang a friend of mine and asked her to please pop in which she did and rang me from my Grans room. My Gran had fallen out of bed in the night and had another fall lunch time, she had not eaten either! Also she was sore all over.
> 
> Right I rang back and got the sister again who said she would double check and yes my Gran had fallen in the night  I had not been informed of this, I asked why not and they said they had left a message on my Aunts phone, so what could I say!
> 
> So I rang my Gran every hour on the hour, throughout the day she had been taken food which she didn't eat and had a cup of tea but still wasn't right, little by little more stuff came to light, she said she was upset that last night two men had seen to her in bed and she was on the floor for hours
> 
> 
> Oh I broke my heart at this, at so last night at 7.49pm I lost it and rang the office again, spoke to the night sister, he knew nothing of the above but we're moving her bed against the wall to prevent her falling out also as she had fallen again :Muted NOW they were putting a sensor on in her room. No flowers in her room still. I kicked off big time.
> 
> I rang first thing this morning, 8.00 no answer, 8.30 no answer, 9.00 my Gran answered and again she was stuck in bed and no one had been to see her.
> 
> Could I get through to the office which was engaged for 25mins!:Banghead:Banghead I eventually got the Manager and went ballistic.
> 
> I am so upset, I have rung my Uncle in Somerset who is going in today to sort things out, he is a well spoken calm man at the same time very authoritative.
> 
> I except that they couldn't know my Gran was on the floor in the night and she couldn't press her alarm but knowing this why did it take 4 falls before they put a sensor in her room. Why aren't they tempting her with foods she likes, so what if it's cheesecake and smoked salmon for breakfast give it to her and why aren't they checking her every hour on the hour, Why were my flowers in the bloody office all day.
> 
> I am absolutely jumping and so upset.
> 
> A 91yr old lady treated like this and who pays for the privilege to stay there £1,000 per week!
> 
> I am now blaming myself for not having my Gran live with me! I feel dreadfully sad.


Your poor Nan. It sounds like a poorly run home. Having fallen once, and then a second time she should have been down for frequent checks.
Hope your uncle can get things sorted out


----------



## ewelsh

Exactly @SbanR. Thank you for listening everyone, I'm waiting for my uncle to report his findings!

To top it all off my older terriers blood tests results are back, which are pointing towards liver problems possibly Cushions disease, now she has to have more tests.


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Exactly @SbanR. Thank you for listening everyone, I'm waiting for my uncle to report his findings!
> 
> To top it all off my older terriers blood tests results are back, which are pointing towards liver problems possibly Cushions disease, now she has to have more tests.


I'm sorry you've this additional worry on top of everything else. Unfortunately, when you have pets of around the same age, as the get older, it does seem its one illness after another Hope it can be managed through medication


----------



## LJC675

Oh Gosh @ewelsh, I'm so sorry to hear about your Gran, don't feel guilty you are doing so much anyway, you've hardly just dumped her and abandoned her. Really hope you get some nice karma soon, you deserve it. We're thinking of you here.


----------



## Matrod

Oh blimey @ewelsh, you really are going through the wringer aren't you  that's just awful about your gran, how upsetting.

Sending heaps of positive vibes for your terrier xx


----------



## huckybuck

Oh Ewelsh I am so angry on your behalf!! 

I would be utterly livid.

I hope your Uncle can get Gran settled and safe and comfortable. And then give the bloody home what for! She should be a priority at her age and time of life. Thinking of her and wishing her lots of love for her birthday xxx


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## Soozi

Just had to post this! If I were a cat it could well be me! 








Iz Luvz catz chatz!


----------



## Cully

Soozi said:


> Just had to post this! If I were a cat it could well be me!
> View attachment 406329
> 
> Iz Luvz catz chatz!


Love it :Hilarious


----------



## LJC675

So, I tried my 2nd batch of soap yesterday and had my 1st issue. It's tricky in the UK as there doesn't seem to be a good resource for reliable info on fragrances, the problem being that some of them will make your soap go really thick, really quickly, and you get a stiff batter type substance that you can't pour and do any cool techniques. So that happened to me. I had to resort to a plan B and just get it into the mould as quickly as possible, trying to push it down so there were no holes but without merging all the colours into one.

Took it out of the mould and cut it today and TBH it's OK, colours intended to match my kitchen and the fragrance whilst it was a complete pain, smells lovely. So here they are, not what I planned, but never mind. I'll try again soon, with hopefully a better behaving fragrance.


----------



## huckybuck

LJC675 said:


> So, I tried my 2nd batch of soap yesterday and had my 1st issue. It's tricky in the UK as there doesn't seem to be a good resource for reliable info on fragrances, the problem being that some of them will make your soap go really thick, really quickly, and you get a stiff batter type substance that you can't pour and do any cool techniques. So that happened to me. I had to resort to a plan B and just get it into the mould as quickly as possible, trying to push it down so there were no holes but without merging all the colours into one.
> 
> Took it out of the mould and cut it today and TBH it's OK, colours intended to match my kitchen and the fragrance whilst it was a complete pain, smells lovely. So here they are, not what I planned, but never mind. I'll try again soon, with hopefully a better behaving fragrance.
> 
> View attachment 406513


I think they are even prettier than the first batch!

What do they smell of?


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> I think they are even prettier than the first batch!
> 
> What do they smell of?


I agree These look much more attractive


----------



## LJC675

huckybuck said:


> I think they are even prettier than the first batch!
> 
> What do they smell of?


Thanks HB. I do like them, surprisingly more than I thought I would. I think it was that I wanted to practice a couple of snazzy techniques that I was all excited about, in the end I just had to get it in the mould by just spooning it in and smooshing down a bit, so the disappointment really came from not learning a new skill, mind you I did learn quite a bit by having to go through the issues I had.

The smell is called 'wet garden' and is suppose to be a fragrance reminiscent of the green, fresh scent of a garden after a long rain shower. It is actually really nice.


----------



## ChaosCat

LJC675 said:


> Thanks HB. I do like them, surprisingly more than I thought I would. I think it was that I wanted to practice a couple of snazzy techniques that I was all excited about, in the end I just had to get it in the mould by just spooning it in and smooshing down a bit, so the disappointment really came from not learning a new skill, mind you I did learn quite a bit by having to go through the issues I had.
> 
> The smell is called 'wet garden' and is suppose to be a fragrance reminiscent of the green, fresh scent of a garden after a long rain shower. It is actually really nice.


Sounds good! Pity you can't post a smell.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

We had our first night away without Barney yesterday for our wedding anniversary. Had a great time but we missed him dearly, we left the hotel at 9am this morning to get back to him! My parents looked after him and they enjoyed it which is good so we know we have trained cat sitters when needed but we won't be in any hurry to do it again anytime soon!


----------



## ewelsh

BarneyBobCat said:


> We had our first night away without Barney yesterday for our wedding anniversary. Had a great time but we missed him dearly, we left the hotel at 9am this morning to get back to him! My parents looked after him and they enjoyed it which is good so we know we have trained cat sitters when needed but we won't be in any hurry to do it again anytime soon!


Typical, your meant to be relaxing and reminiscing when all the time your missing Barney  and he was having a ball being spoilt

These cats hey! Makes me think about a supposedly romantic break in Paris, we had a lovely meal out, got back to our hotel, I had to ring home to check on the girls as you do 
I was on the phone ( brother in law walking round the garden holding the phone out for me to talk to Loulou who was misbehaving and wouldn't come in for the night, my husband fell asleep :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

LJC675 said:


> Thanks HB. I do like them, surprisingly more than I thought I would. I think it was that I wanted to practice a couple of snazzy techniques that I was all excited about, in the end I just had to get it in the mould by just spooning it in and smooshing down a bit, so the disappointment really came from not learning a new skill, mind you I did learn quite a bit by having to go through the issues I had.
> 
> The smell is called 'wet garden' and is suppose to be a fragrance reminiscent of the green, fresh scent of a garden after a long rain shower. It is actually really nice.


That sounds really lovely!! 
I was hoping it would be something fresh - the one smell I can't abide is vanilla - way too sickly sweet!


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> We had our first night away without Barney yesterday for our wedding anniversary. Had a great time but we missed him dearly, we left the hotel at 9am this morning to get back to him! My parents looked after him and they enjoyed it which is good so we know we have trained cat sitters when needed but we won't be in any hurry to do it again anytime soon!


Not even for a lie in BBC? Did you automatically wake at 2am?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> Not even for a lie in BBC? Did you automatically wake at 2am?


We did manage to stay in bed until 7am which was a treat!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barneys just barfed on the sitting room carpet - I didn't miss this!


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barneys just barfed on the sitting room carpet - I didn't miss this!


Oops!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

OMG! I am watching the most ridiculous telly show ever. Naked Attraction. Apparently you choose a date based upon a slow reveal of naked people. 

I have no words.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> OMG! I am watching the most ridiculous telly show ever. Naked Attraction. Apparently you choose a date based upon a slow reveal of naked people.
> 
> I have no words.


Think I turned that on by mistake one day! Not sure I would ever be able to find anyone attractive if I had to see them naked first lol!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, true indeed HB!


----------



## SbanR

@huckybuck , I've just been watching Crazy Golf on the news and its fantastic! You should have a go! You might get hooked


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Things kids say ................................

Just read this in my magazine and had to share

_"My Father-in-Law recently adopted a stray kitten. Unfortunately as sweet as the little furball is, she doesn't get on with the cat they already have. "Daddy can we keep him please?" my 5 year old asked me. "We can't darling - Mummy is allergic to cats", I told him. "Well, can't Mummy sleep outside then ?" was the response.

_


----------



## huckybuck

When did Love Island Start?????

What have I missed??????


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> When did Love Island Start?????
> 
> What have I missed??????


I have watched a few episodes, only to keep up with my teenage step daughter , apart from lots of body parts on show and perfection from am to pm ( is that really possible? Plus must be very exhausting ) there only seems to be one real personality. Oh oh

The latest thing to say is " it is what it is" 

AJ from "strictly come dancing" brother is a very kind man, lovely manners, I think you will like him HB.


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> I have watched a few episodes, only to keep up with my teenage step daughter , apart from lots of body parts on show and perfection from am to pm ( is that really possible and very exhausting ) there only seems to be one real personality. Oh oh
> 
> The latest thing to say is " it is what it is"
> 
> AJ from "strictly come dancing" brother is a very kind man, lovely manners, I think you will like him HB.


Ooh good!! 
I am going to catch up on the 1st and then jump in where we are!!
I can't believe it's been on 2 weeks and I didn't know lol!!


----------



## huckybuck

Watched a good film on the flight back. 

“Can You Forgive Me” a true story about a writer called Lee Israel. 

It’s def worth a watch not least cause she’s definitely a cat person!! 

I am going to source the book now as I think it will be great!


----------



## Soozi

huckybuck said:


> Ooh good!!
> I am going to catch up on the 1st and then jump in where we are!!
> I can't believe it's been on 2 weeks and I didn't know lol!!


Don't forget Casualty hun! Dylan was hilarious in the last episode!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

huckybuck said:


> When did Love Island Start?????
> 
> What have I missed??????


Without watching it I can guarantee the answer if f*** all!


----------



## Charity

Saw this on a local cat lost and found website. I'm always wondering about bags and boxes when I see them in or near the road or hedgerows.

_PLEASE BE AWARE, DON'T DRIVE OVER BAGS IN THE ROAD!!!

This time of year, open all the plastic bags, insulated cardboard boxes met.
When you see on the road a bag with the impression that it contains something, don't ride on it but stop by to check the content.
Open your ears and eyes on the edge of the ditches, waste, collective garbage, whether in town or in the countryside._


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Saw this on a local cat lost and found website. I'm always wondering about bags and boxes when I see them in or near the road or hedgerows.
> 
> _PLEASE BE AWARE, DON'T DRIVE OVER BAGS IN THE ROAD!!!
> 
> This time of year, open all the plastic bags, insulated cardboard boxes met.
> When you see on the road a bag with the impression that it contains something, don't ride on it but stop by to check the content.
> Open your ears and eyes on the edge of the ditches, waste, collective garbage, whether in town or in the countryside._
> 
> View attachment 406845


Can't "like" this Charity. Those poor kittens. Thank goodness they were found


----------



## Willow_Warren

As above....

There are so many better ways to deal with the situation (let alone prevent it in the first place).

H


----------



## Cully

The very thought makes me sick!


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Saw this on a local cat lost and found website. I'm always wondering about bags and boxes when I see them in or near the road or hedgerows.
> 
> _PLEASE BE AWARE, DON'T DRIVE OVER BAGS IN THE ROAD!!!
> 
> This time of year, open all the plastic bags, insulated cardboard boxes met.
> When you see on the road a bag with the impression that it contains something, don't ride on it but stop by to check the content.
> Open your ears and eyes on the edge of the ditches, waste, collective garbage, whether in town or in the countryside._
> 
> View attachment 406845


Seriously! Things like that really make my blood boil


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Saw this on a local cat lost and found website. I'm always wondering about bags and boxes when I see them in or near the road or hedgerows.
> 
> _PLEASE BE AWARE, DON'T DRIVE OVER BAGS IN THE ROAD!!!
> 
> This time of year, open all the plastic bags, insulated cardboard boxes met.
> When you see on the road a bag with the impression that it contains something, don't ride on it but stop by to check the content.
> Open your ears and eyes on the edge of the ditches, waste, collective garbage, whether in town or in the countryside._
> 
> View attachment 406845


Yes, I'm always dubious of bags and boxes, especially those I see at the side of the roads, whilst driving past. Why are they there?

I think it's always a good idea when driving to be ready to brake at all times, always aware of what's around you, especially whilst driving down roads with cars parked at the sides; that makes me cringe and drive extra slowly; I'm always half expecting a cat to come out from in-between the cars or from under the cars etc and they do (as do some children sometimes). I will use a quick full beam to see under the cars at night if need be, and if it's a quiet road with no other oncoming cars.

It's a shame that some people are so selfish as to throw rubbish or items out of car windows, or as they are walking etc. On the spot fines are given in some countries, and a shame it's not done here too. This country is so soft and poor animals in particular, suffer because of it. That's my moan of the day off my chest 

Edit: bring in animal care and thoughtfulness classes into schools.... !


----------



## ChaosCat

How very awful! Good that this bag at least was opened in time.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Trimmed Barneys claws for the first time today, he didn't bat an eyelid! I was expecting to be cut to shreds


----------



## Charity

BarneyBobCat said:


> Trimmed Barneys claws for the first time today, he didn't bat an eyelid! I was expecting to be cut to shreds


You must have been very good at it then


----------



## Bertie'sMum

BarneyBobCat said:


> Trimmed Barneys claws for the first time today, he didn't bat an eyelid! I was expecting to be cut to shreds


I'm thinking of doing Bertie's over the weekend - he usually doesn't bat an eyelid when the vet does them and he doesn't seem to mind if I massage/play with his paws when he's on my lap for a cuddle !


----------



## LJC675

Oh @Charity that's so awful, so glad they were found in time.

Well done on the nail clipping @BarneyBobCat.


----------



## LJC675

Attempted my 3rd batch of soap on Thursday evening and cut it today. 2 new (well it's all pretty new to me at the moment) techniques. A cosmic swirl and sculpted layers (to make a cat). I'm really please with the result, it was quite challenging. My only disappointment (minor) is that when I did my 'in the pot swirl' for the cat I used brown and black, the brown has discoloured and gone grey, have googled it since and that apparently quite a common thing, so another little lesson I now know. The swirl in the cat went really well and gave the cat some good stripes, if only it had stayed brown I would have had some lovely little tabbies.

Hope you like it:


----------



## ChaosCat

They look great! I recognised the tabby without you stating that there is a cat.


----------



## SbanR

You clever clogs! How on earth did you get that cat outline?! Definitely a tabby there


----------



## huckybuck

LJC675 said:


> Attempted my 3rd batch of soap on Thursday evening and cut it today. 2 new (well it's all pretty new to me at the moment) techniques. A cosmic swirl and sculpted layers (to make a cat). I'm really please with the result, it was quite challenging. My only disappointment (minor) is that when I did my 'in the pot swirl' for the cat I used brown and black, the brown has discoloured and gone grey, have googled it since and that apparently quite a common thing, so another little lesson I now know. The swirl in the cat went really well and gave the cat some good stripes, if only it had stayed brown I would have had some lovely little tabbies.
> 
> Hope you like it:
> 
> View attachment 407232


Wow wow wow!! These are just amazing!!!

When does your Etsy shop open??? I would def buy these!!!


----------



## LeArthur

Just saw this on Facebook










:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## LJC675

SbanR said:


> You clever clogs! How on earth did you get that cat outline?! Definitely a tabby there


hey, thanks. It's a technique called sculpted layers, so you do the mould full of soap up to a certain point, then let it set a bit, you have to make sure that it's not too soft, as it will collapse or too hard as you won't get a good shape. Then with a home made scraper in the shape of a cat, gradually scrape out the soap leaving a cat shaped hollow, let it set a bit again, so that it can support the 2nd lot of soap for the cat. Pour it it, then cover and leave for 2 days. 2 days seems ages to wait as you can't see what's inside so you don't know if it's worked until you cut it.


----------



## LJC675

huckybuck said:


> Wow wow wow!! These are just amazing!!!
> 
> When does your Etsy shop open??? I would def buy these!!!


Aw thanks HB. I am actually thinking about trying to sell some soap, not sure how realistic it is. Initially I'd love to be able to just keep practicing so would love to be able to sell on some bars for the cost of the ingredients and postage, so that I can buy supplies and keep practicing new techniques. Also we clearly don't need that much soap.

The soap takes 4-6 weeks to cure, so nothing can be done with it until then as it would be too soft to use, but after that if people want some I'd be very open to selling some, initially for cost until I'm happy that I'm more experienced and then would like to try to sell 'properly' in an Etsy shop or something.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well there's an ever growing market for real soap again @LJC675 thanks to the anti-plastic phenomenon (just don't wrap it in cellophane to send out, heh!).

I love the cat soaps, perfect little tabbies


----------



## SbanR

LJC675 said:


> hey, thanks. It's a technique called sculpted layers, so you do the mould full of soap up to a certain point, then let it set a bit, you have to make sure that it's not too soft, as it will collapse or too hard as you won't get a good shape. Then with a home made scraper in the shape of a cat, gradually scrape out the soap leaving a cat shaped hollow, let it set a bit again, so that it can support the 2nd lot of soap for the cat. Pour it it, then cover and leave for 2 days. 2 days seems ages to wait as you can't see what's inside so you don't know if it's worked until you cut it.


Thanks for the explanation. Definitely needs concentration and patience.


----------



## SbanR

LJC675 said:


> Aw thanks HB. I am actually thinking about trying to sell some soap, not sure how realistic it is. Initially I'd love to be able to just keep practicing so would love to be able to sell on some bars for the cost of the ingredients and postage, so that I can buy supplies and keep practicing new techniques. Also we clearly don't need that much soap.
> 
> The soap takes 4-6 weeks to cure, so nothing can be done with it until then as it would be too soft to use, but after that if people want some I'd be very open to selling some, initially for cost until I'm happy that I'm more experienced and then would like to try to sell 'properly' in an Etsy shop or something.


Put me on your list for the tabby soap! What does it smell like?


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> Put me on your list for the tabby soap! What does it smell like?


Definitely I'm up for it too - stick me on the list - along with anything else you decide to make!! I would buy your chutney and jam as well!!


----------



## ewelsh

LJC675 said:


> Attempted my 3rd batch of soap on Thursday evening and cut it today. 2 new (well it's all pretty new to me at the moment) techniques. A cosmic swirl and sculpted layers (to make a cat). I'm really please with the result, it was quite challenging. My only disappointment (minor) is that when I did my 'in the pot swirl' for the cat I used brown and black, the brown has discoloured and gone grey, have googled it since and that apparently quite a common thing, so another little lesson I now know. The swirl in the cat went really well and gave the cat some good stripes, if only it had stayed brown I would have had some lovely little tabbies.
> 
> Hope you like it:
> 
> View attachment 407232


I am another customer 

Guess what my secret Santa will get this year :Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

Cba to go to Tesco so decided to make a quick loaf of sourdough in my bread machine (only a packet mix)

Hmmmmm

I seem to have lost the paddle halfway through.

Anyone recommend a decent bread machine that's compact and does quick light loaves rather than bricks?


----------



## LJC675

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 407295
> View attachment 407296
> Cba to go to Tesco so decided to make a quick loaf of sourdough in my bread machine (only a packet mix)
> 
> Hmmmmm
> 
> I seem to have lost the paddle halfway through.
> 
> Anyone recommend a decent bread machine that's compact and does quick light loaves rather than bricks?


It could be the fact that you've done sourdough. I've always found it to be a fairly heavy loaf, also not sure how sourdough can be done quickly, the sourdough starter takes much longer to rise / prove, so it may be the bread rather than your machine?


----------



## lullabydream

@LJC675 all the soaps you have shared are amazing! I bet they smell just as good as they look too! So talented!

@Mrs Funkin have to agree about the soaps being popular now...and many sellers do wrap them in plastic such as bubble wrap! So annoying! Trying to do your bit for environment...then the packaging lets you down!


----------



## huckybuck

LJC675 said:


> It could be the fact that you've done sourdough. I've always found it to be a fairly heavy loaf, also not sure how sourdough can be done quickly, the sourdough starter takes much longer to rise / prove, so it may be the bread rather than your machine?


It was a pre mix - and it just said to use the normal loaf setting. Maybe I should have used a different setting.

I do seem to have trouble with the evenness of loaves and the mixing - they never come out looking like a loaf or bread, more a lump lol!


----------



## GingerNinja

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well there's an ever growing market for real soap again @LJC675 thanks to the anti-plastic phenomenon (just don't wrap it in cellophane to send out, heh!).
> 
> I love the cat soaps, perfect little tabbies


I made some wax wraps at a friend's house before Xmas, was very easy and they would be perfect to wrap soap!


----------



## GingerNinja

huckybuck said:


> It was a pre mix - and it just said to use the normal loaf setting. Maybe I should have used a different setting.
> 
> I do seem to have trouble with the evenness of loaves and the mixing - they never come out looking like a loaf or bread, more a lump lol!


Forget the machine and just make some soda bread today 

Also have a look for "artisan bread in 5 minutes " it's a no knead dough you can keep in the fridge. Must admit I only did it once though, but I don't even have 5 minutes during the week


----------



## Willow_Warren

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 407295
> View attachment 407296
> Cba to go to Tesco so decided to make a quick loaf of sourdough in my bread machine (only a packet mix)
> 
> Hmmmmm
> 
> I seem to have lost the paddle halfway through.
> 
> Anyone recommend a decent bread machine that's compact and does quick light loaves rather than bricks?


Maybe it is a bad day for bread makers as my mother sent me this photo of the fruit loaf she made this morning...(a recipe they make often, as have I).










We both have Panasonic bread makers and usually good.

Hannah


----------



## ewelsh

@huckybuck and @Willow_Warren must be something in the air for bread today. At least you try!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh my gosh, I'd be as fat as a house if I had a bread maker....fresh bread and President/Lurpak is amongst my favourite things to eat. Even if it's wonky, still looks alright to me in my bread-deprived state


----------



## huckybuck

Just had a ridiculously low aircraft/jet fly over the house! We get them quite often as we are directly on fly path between Brize Norton and Northolt. But this was crazy. I honestly thought it was going to crash in our back garden - never heard anything like it before.

The poor cats were scared witless and have gone into hiding. Nothing will tempt them out, Its worse than bonfire night!


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Just had a ridiculously low aircraft/jet fly over the house! We get them quite often as we are directly on fly path between Brize Norton and Northolt. But this was crazy. I honestly thought it was going to crash in our back garden - never heard anything like it before.
> 
> The poor cats were scared witless and have gone into hiding. Nothing will tempt them out, Its worse than bonfire night!
> 
> View attachment 407378


Don't remind me, that's what happened here about seven years ago which started off my phobia of aircraft noise. We've got an airport nearby and are on their flight path and, ever since, I get all edgy if a loud plane is approaching. We had Red Arrows and other jets last week and it just makes me cringe.

Poor cats, it must have been bad to bother them I would think. Bunty and Toppy don't take any notice.

I couldn't live where you or @ewelsh live, it would drive me mad.


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Just had a ridiculously low aircraft/jet fly over the house! We get them quite often as we are directly on fly path between Brize Norton and Northolt. But this was crazy. I honestly thought it was going to crash in our back garden - never heard anything like it before.
> 
> The poor cats were scared witless and have gone into hiding. Nothing will tempt them out, Its worse than bonfire night!
> 
> View attachment 407378


Awwww no, poor babies, they can be noisy and you fee the windows shake. Put a complaint in as there is a height restriction.
Do you know why they are practicing over you at this time? Which baby is hiding?

I have them over me all the flipping time RAF camps everywhere up here, red arrows, Lancashire bombers, chinooks are the worst, so much so they actually fly over my garden and wiggle the planes so the wings are almost waving at me. I can see the pilots.
I'm used to them now but my girls don't like them. Loulou never batted an eye lid.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @huckybuck and @Willow_Warren I hope I didn't offend over your bread, when I said at least you try, I meant at least your making bread I am too lazy! :Shy

Sorry x


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> Oh @huckybuck and @Willow_Warren I hope I didn't offend over your bread, when I said at least you try, I meant at least your making bread I am too lazy! :Shy
> 
> Sorry x


Don't be ridiculous lol!! It was an utter disaster!!

I don't make it that often as I'm way too lazy - it was only because I was even more lazy not to go to the shops lol!!


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> Awwww no, poor babies, they can be noisy and you fee the windows shake. Put a complaint in as there is a height restriction.
> Do you know why they are practicing over you at this time? Which baby is hiding?
> 
> I have them over me all the flipping time RAF camps everywhere up here, red arrows, Lancashire bombers, chinooks are the worst, so much so they actually fly over my garden and wiggle the planes so the wings are almost waving at me. I can see the pilots.
> I'm used to them now but my girls don't like them. Loulou never batted an eye lid.


We get a fair few chinooks, bombers arrows and they do come right over the top of us but we are used to them and although they are low they are nothing like this one was today. I usually go out and wave lol!

This was actually frightening - we were in the TV room and I thought it was going to hit us.

Thinking about it - Sun afternoon at about 6:30pm seems an odd time for it as well.

They all ran and hid but Grace was the worst - she's finally surfaced but still is spooked even now.


----------



## ewelsh

Poor gwacie :Kiss


----------



## ChaosCat

huckybuck said:


> We get a fair few chinooks, bombers arrows and they do come right over the top of us but we are used to them and although they are low they are nothing like this one was today. I usually go out and wave lol!
> 
> This was actually frightening - we were in the TV room and I thought it was going to hit us.
> 
> Thinking about it - Sun afternoon at about 6:30pm seems an odd time for it as well.
> 
> They all ran and hid but Grace was the worst - she's finally surfaced but still is spooked even now.


Isn't it totally awful when loud noises scare the cats and there is no way to soothe and explain? Bonfire and building noises and planes and helicopters...


----------



## ewelsh

Agreed @ChaosCat AND my husband's snoring, I wish you could all see the look on Libby's face when he is snoring, one look is worth a thousand words! :Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Agreed @ChaosCat AND my husband's snoring, I wish you could all see the look on Libby's face when he is snoring, one look is worth a thousand words! :Hilarious


We could if you take a photo


----------



## Soozi

ChaosCat said:


> Isn't it totally awful when loud noises scare the cats and there is no way to soothe and explain? Bonfire and building noises and planes and helicopters...


My OH makes a meal of sneezing! Makes Saffy jump! And me! I told him there's no need to sneeze like that! It's almost a shout!


----------



## lullabydream

Soozi said:


> My OH makes a meal of sneezing! Makes Saffy jump! And me! I told him there's no need to sneeze like that! It's almost a shout!


I have a OH the same with sneezing. I don't get it either!


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Isn't it totally awful when loud noises scare the cats and there is no way to soothe and explain? Bonfire and building noises and planes and helicopters...


Not like, but totally agree. If the noise is too bad, I tend to sing loudly to cover it. Although maybe Moo prefers the outdoor noise to my singing.:Singing
It would be so much easier if they could understand instead of stressing.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Lola tends to take herself off outside when I sing, or hide under the bed, or generally be as far away as possible.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney decided to smell my wifes coffee granules today whilst she was making a drink. His eyes immediately watered and he foamed at the mouth the poor fella. He is a nightmare for sticking his head in things and smelling them - hopefully he learned his lesson. He's absolutely fine now


----------



## huckybuck

If you sneeze in this house LH copies you!!


----------



## LeArthur

I've just seen the Onken yogurt advert and it made me chuckle!

Here it is for those of you who want to watch it.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

My neighbour's dog was barking all night so I put it in our garden to see how they like it


----------



## TriTri

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 407295
> View attachment 407296
> Cba to go to Tesco so decided to make a quick loaf of sourdough in my bread machine (only a packet mix)
> 
> Hmmmmm
> 
> I seem to have lost the paddle halfway through.
> 
> Anyone recommend a decent bread machine that's compact and does quick light loaves rather than bricks?


I have two Panasonic bread makers and think they are great. It takes just 4 minutes to weigh out the ingredients and turn on to mix & bake. I bought my mum a top of the range Panasonic, thinking she would use it for cakes and pizza dough, bread and all sorts, but it's wasted really, as she only makes bread with it. It's a black and silver and a bit more bulky than my two white Panasonic's.


----------



## TriTri




----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> I have two Panasonic bread makers and think they are great. It takes just 4 minutes to weigh out the ingredients and turn on to mix & bake. I bought my mum a top of the range Panasonic, thinking she would use it for cakes and pizza dough, bread and all sorts, but it's wasted really, as she only makes bread with it. It's a black and silver and a bit more bulky than my two white Panasonic's.


I haven't had breakfast yet but now I'm starving for pizza:Hungry


----------



## Cully

I wish I was an inch taller, sigh! 
I would be able to close the windows without climbing on a stool. I could get stuff from the top kitchen shelf without it tumbling on top of me. I could hang washing on the line without using the flimsy line to hold onto. I could reach the top bolt on the garden gate. I could reach the bottom of the chest freezer without falling in.
But mostly, I could gently lift a scaredy Halloween cat down from the top of the door without getting scratched. Ouch!


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> I wish I was an inch taller, sigh!
> I would be able to close the windows without climbing on a stool. I could get stuff from the top kitchen shelf without it tumbling on top of me. I could hang washing on the line without using the flimsy line to hold onto. I could reach the top bolt on the garden gate. I could reach the bottom of the chest freezer without falling in.
> But mostly, I could gently lift a scaredy Halloween cat down from the top of the door without getting scratched. Ouch!


Wouldn't like it. 
But why didn't you just grow that bit taller while you had the chance? Will never understand why some people stop growing before they have reached a decent length. 
...being tall is lovely! Thanks, dear father, for your genes.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Wouldn't like it.
> But why didn't you just grow that bit taller while you had the chance? Will never understand why some people stop growing before they have reached a decent length.
> ...being tall is lovely! Thanks, dear father, for your genes.


Hmmph! :Grumpy


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> I wish I was an inch taller, sigh!
> I would be able to close the windows without climbing on a stool. I could get stuff from the top kitchen shelf without it tumbling on top of me. I could hang washing on the line without using the flimsy line to hold onto. I could reach the top bolt on the garden gate. I could reach the bottom of the chest freezer without falling in.
> But mostly, I could gently lift a scaredy Halloween cat down from the top of the door without getting scratched. Ouch!


But have you got two legs Cully? Poor Pete here....


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> But have you got two legs Cully? Poor Pete here....


:Smuggrin Good point TT. Who was the Mr Men books guy who had the long stretchy arms? Now that would do me a treat.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney was dropped at the vets at 8.20am, Op complete by 9.20am and collected at 11.30am. He was a good boy and behaved himself at the vets. They told me he might be groggy, withdrawn, off his food etc when we got home but as soon as I opened his carrier he went bat shit crazy running round the house and hasn't stopped since. He has a fantastic appetite and has eaten everything we have put down for him. I am trying to minimise his movement but its impossible - he just won't calm down!!!


----------



## Cully

When Misty was speyed I was told, "she'll be a bit dopey for a few days so restrict her movements".
After opening her carrier she was out in a flash, straight up the curtain and screaming for "TUNA".
Barney will probably be ok until the painkillers wear off. He might be a bit tender for a while and calm down. Or not!!


----------



## ChaosCat

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney was dropped at the vets at 8.20am, Op complete by 9.20am and collected at 11.30am. He was a good boy and behaved himself at the vets. They told me he might be groggy, withdrawn, off his food etc when we got home but as soon as I opened his carrier he went bat shit crazy running round the house and hasn't stopped since. He has a fantastic appetite and has eaten everything we have put down for him. I am trying to minimise his movement but its impossible - he just won't calm down!!!


I think restraining can be worse than letting them run.
I gave up with Annie every single time I was told to keep her from going wild.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

You cannot contain him. He attacks the cage and howls like crazy. 

Hes doing something really weird - he is obsessed with water and keeps on tipping his water bowls over. I've had to put his catit fountain away because he keeps taking it apart!


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> I think restraining can be worse than letting them run.
> I gave up with Annie every single time I was told to keep her from going wild.


Might be ok with a really placid cat but I agree there's nothing to be gained by restraining.
Just out of interest,Misty had her incision along her flank, which I'd never seen done before. My vet explained they preferred that to a mid line incision as it didn't restrict the cats movement as much and therefore was less painful and he liked to do that way of suturing especially in young energetic cats.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I've put a video on instagram of him playing the water fountain. I had to turn it off because he was spraying water everywhere!


----------



## huckybuck

They definitely hallucinate with the drugs!! 

My lot have either gone a bit mad or sat wide eyed staring into space jumping at the slightest noise. 

It should wear off by tomorrow and he may be a bit subdued as the pain killers wear off too. By Fri he should be normal.


----------



## huckybuck

Oh has anyone been watching Mum?

Last one tonight and it was utterly brilliant!! 

Has to be one of the best things on TV for yonks!! It’s up there with Killing Eve and Fleabag! 

Grandad was hilarious! Kelly and Derek too! Pauline dreadfully fabulous! And Cathy just perfect! What a finish!! I am now bereft....


----------



## Summercat

Just to chime in on the soap discussion with plastic wrapping, I buy most of my soaps at TK (TJ) Max, they have lots of nice soaps, Portuguese, Italian etc that are wrapped in paper. 
Soaps are a little indulgence of mine and I end up buying quite a few each time.


----------



## Cully

I admit to finding the liquid soap so much easier to use, but I would absolutely love it if it were made in recyclable containers, or you could make/buy it in liquid form and reuse your own bottles. Anyone got any info about this idea?


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> I admit to finding the liquid soap so much easier to use, but I would absolutely love it if it were made in recyclable containers, or you could make/buy it in liquid form and reuse your own bottles. Anyone got any info about this idea?


There are refills available and they are a bit better because they come in a little larger amounts and a little less plastic- but still less environmentally friendly than soap bars wrapped in paper.

I have started using shampoo bars instead of liquid shampoo some months ago to avoid those plastic bottles and am quite content. In the beginning my hair felt less smooth but since I learned I have to use sour rinse (apple vinegar in water) afterwards all is good. Lasts much longer, too.


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Oh has anyone been watching Mum?
> 
> Last one tonight and it was utterly brilliant!!
> 
> Has to be one of the best things on TV for yonks!! It's up there with Killing Eve and Fleabag!
> 
> Grandad was hilarious! Kelly and Derek too! Pauline dreadfully fabulous! And Cathy just perfect! What a finish!! I am now bereft....


I enjoyed Mum series too, I think I went through every possible emotion on that last episode, if I had been secretly recorded you'd swear I had multiple personalities 

I absolutely loved Killing Eve, I do believe I had a slight crush on Villainelle  brilliant actress, is she British? If so I expect Hollywood will snap her up.


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> I enjoyed Mum series too, I think I went through every possible emotion on that last episode, if I had been secretly recorded you'd swear I had multiple personalities
> 
> I absolutely loved Killing Eve, I do believe I had a slight crush on Villainelle  brilliant actress, is she British? If so I expect Hollywood will snap her up.


I saw her in an interview about the new series and I'm sure she had a Geordie accent. Certainly from that area.


----------



## ebonycat

For the last couple of months I’ve been suffering from hot flushes, they’ve been really bad today.
While I’ve been indoors doing housework I Have had so many hot flushes today, have had a cold wet (rung out) towel wrapped around my neck to cool me down.
I’m 42...... sometimes I really don’t like being a woman gggrrrrrr


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> For the last couple of months I've been suffering from hot flushes, they've been really bad today.
> While I've been indoors doing housework I Have had so many hot flushes today, have had a cold wet (rung out) towel wrapped around my neck to cool me down.
> I'm 42...... sometimes I really don't like being a woman gggrrrrrr


Aren't they awful? With me hot flushes started around 45 with really bad times and better ones. The night hot flushes are what I find worst. For the last year or so I only had them sporadically and hope to be through with them soon.


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Aren't they awful? With me hot flushes started around 45 with really bad times and better ones. The night hot flushes are what I find worst. For the last year or so I only had them sporadically and hope to be through with them soon.


They are horrid 
I remember my mum was early 40s when she started going through the menopause, she had a really rough time of it all
I don't sleep well as it is & now having hot flushes I'm sleeping off & on all night gggrrr.


----------



## ewelsh

Don’t mention the word flushes or I’ll get one 

Aren’t they horrendous, night time seems to be my bad time, although I have come very close to jumping in a supermarket freezer a few times


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> Don't mention the word flushes or I'll get one
> 
> Aren't they horrendous, night time seems to be my bad time, although I have come very close to jumping in a supermarket freezer a few times


Hahaha
I was in Sainsbury's at 7am this morning walking around without a coat on, cropped trousers & summer short sleeve top..... everyone else had coats on. It was lovely & cool in there


----------



## Cully

My sympathies with you all I've been known to lay my head in the freezer too. I used to put bottles of water in the freezer which were really handy to roll over my face and anywhere else that was HOT.
Don't forget the cats cool pads we use in summer for them. Pop them in the freezer for a bit and lie on it in bed.


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> My sympathies with you all I've been known to lay my head in the freezer too. I used to put bottles of water in the freezer which were really handy to roll over my face and anywhere else that was HOT.
> Don't forget the cats cool pads we use in summer for them. Pop them in the freezer for a bit and lie on it in bed.


Ahh good tip regarding the cool pads x


----------



## Willow_Warren

Hot flushes... looking forward to it already :Arghh

From what you are all saying it may not be far away!


----------



## ewelsh

Oh good idea, I’ll pinch the cool pads.

I have a fan by the side of my bed most nights now, it does help. You should see my hair in the morning, serious wind swept and not in a Farrah Fawset way either :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh lorks, me too! Mine caused me to almost faint when I felt a bit poorly anyway on Wednesday. Had to have a little sit down in the card shop...!


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh lorks, me too! Mine caused me to almost faint when I felt a bit poorly anyway on Wednesday. Had to have a little sit down in the card shop...!


Liked for sympathy, not the event.

They do become less and less frequent, promised.


----------



## SbanR

Hot flushes? What are they?








Runs and hides before someone shoots me!


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh lorks, me too! Mine caused me to almost faint when I felt a bit poorly anyway on Wednesday. Had to have a little sit down in the card shop...!



The joys of being a woman huh


----------



## Cully

Regarding the cool pads, I think it's one time when we are quite justified in saying, "sorry puss, my need is greater than yours"!


----------



## ewelsh

Well how many had the heart to steel the cooling pads? I didn’t  I’ll stick to my fan


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> Well how many had the heart to steel the cooling pads? I didn't  I'll stick to my fan


The cooling pad is claimed by Annie- rightly so. My very excellent fan is claimed by my younger son- with no right at all. But then he is taller and broader than me. 
But with the temperatures rising to over 40 degrees this week and night temperatures not going below 20 I will have to weigh heat relief against a few bruises, I guess.


----------



## oliviarussian

ewelsh said:


> Well how many had the heart to steel the cooling pads? I didn't  I'll stick to my fan


MEeeeeeee! Rosso doesn't get a look in! Lol


----------



## ewelsh

:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Im at the mother in laws with Barney. He did a poo this morning in his travel litter tray (good boy!) but for the first time ever got some poop on his tail and has left chocolate kisses everywhere :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh

Mother in law is going mad


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Prepare yourself for the most trivial post ever:

Isn't this just the BEST drying day? Breezy as anything and sunny as can be  Just perfect!

Oh and I am wearing one of my favourite skirts for the first time in a long long time. It's got sheep wearing red wellington boots on it...


----------



## Willow_Warren

I got some washing on and out before work

I am however sat at work with my body warmer over my legs as it’s chilly (opted for summer dress today so bare legs)


----------



## Jaf

Bleurgh. Tis getting hot. 31 at the mo. Not as bad as it could be, 43c 2 years ago!

My washing line is outside but under cover as the sun would bleach everything. It’s good in the rain too though, don’t have radiators to dry things on.

I haven’t done any ironing yet this summer, I loathe it, but last year I had to do some at 2am with the air con on. Steam iron and 36 degrees at night. Yucky and dangerous.

Saw new doctor today, he seems nice. Blood tests in the morning, I’ve had hundreds but still get faint. Apparently this nurse is rough so I’ll warn her to be gentle. Will probably end up on the floor.


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Bleurgh. Tis getting hot. 31 at the mo. Not as bad as it could be, 43c 2 years ago!
> 
> My washing line is outside but under cover as the sun would bleach everything. It's good in the rain too though, don't have radiators to dry things on.
> 
> I haven't done any ironing yet this summer, I loathe it, but last year I had to do some at 2am with the air con on. Steam iron and 36 degrees at night. Yucky and dangerous.
> 
> Saw new doctor today, he seems nice. Blood tests in the morning, I've had hundreds but still get faint. Apparently this nurse is rough so I'll warn her to be gentle. Will probably end up on the floor.


The worst 'tip' I read for keeping cool while ironing was to put your feet in a bowl of water. HUH!!!!!:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop
Good luck with the bloods. My veins run and hide if they sense a syringe and nurses have a mega job to get anything out.:Inpain ouch!


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> Prepare yourself for the most trivial post ever:
> 
> Isn't this just the BEST drying day? Breezy as anything and sunny as can be  Just perfect!
> 
> Oh and I am wearing one of my favourite skirts for the first time in a long long time. It's got sheep wearing red wellington boots on it...


The sheep don't need their wellies on in this weather!!


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Prepare yourself for the most trivial post ever:
> 
> Isn't this just the BEST drying day? Breezy as anything and sunny as can be  Just perfect!
> 
> Oh and I am wearing one of my favourite skirts for the first time in a long long time. It's got sheep wearing red wellington boots on it...


Photograph! Photograph!


----------



## Willow_Warren

I've never heard of this company but thought I would share just in case:

https://www.food.gov.uk/news-alerts/alert/fsa-prin-29-2019

p.s. I subscribe to the alerts for work... don't normally get pet food alerts though... 

Hannah


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe, here's the sheep wearing wellies @SbanR


----------



## Jaf

Cully said:


> The worst 'tip' I read for keeping cool while ironing was to put your feet in a bowl of water. HUH!!!!!:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop
> Good luck with the bloods. My veins run and hide if they sense a syringe and nurses have a mega job to get anything out.:Inpain ouch!


Yikes, don't think they've thought that one through. Amazingly to get a electrical certification in this bit of Spain, the bathroom has to have an electrical socket. A proper one, not just a shaver socket.

Thanks Cully. I'm lucky that my veins are good. I once had bloods taken from my thumb when my veins disappeared. *screams* Funny how some nurses were fine to use the cannulas and others said as drugs were going in they couldn't use them.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh oh oh oh oh!!!!

I am so happy! A 16 year old tabby I've been keeping an eye on on the pages of the rescue Oscar came from has been adopted!! She is deaf and has diabetes and eye problems because of it but she's finally gone to a loving home. The lady who adopted her replied to my comment on the FB page to tell me. I'm so pleased for little Thetis, I hope she has some happy time in her new home.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hehe, here's the sheep wearing wellies @SbanR
> 
> View attachment 408535


And very nice they are, but I really would like to see the whole picture. You know, person wearing said skirt


----------



## Jaf

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh oh oh oh oh!!!!
> 
> I am so happy! A 16 year old tabby I've been keeping an eye on on the pages of the rescue Oscar came from has been adopted!! She is deaf and has diabetes and eye problems because of it but she's finally gone to a loving home. The lady who adopted her replied to my comment on the FB page to tell me. I'm so pleased for little Thetis, I hope she has some happy time in her new home.


That is fantastic news. I hope Thetis gets cuddled till she pops. (Not literally!)

Do you get the feeling Thetis's new mum would welcome diabetes advice or might join us to ask? Just that my Jackie has diabetes which with massive help from here (especially paddypaws) is controlled by diet alone.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ooh I don’t know Jaf. I’ve asked her to update me with how they are getting on if she gets a minute, so if she does then I shall invite her  thank you for the idea. PP is a very clever cat lady, IMHO. I miss seeing her posts now she’s not here much.


----------



## ewelsh

Morning @Jaf well how did the blood tests go? Are you alright?


----------



## Jaf

Oh @ewelsh Bless you for asking! I got the nurses mixed up, Wednesday nurse is the mean one. Friday's nurse was lovely, very gentle and made sure I was ok. No fainting. There was quite a queue, he tried to call us in the pre booked order but we weren't having any of that. First come, first served. Though I was rescued by a Spanish man when some ladies tried to queue jump me (I would have just let them go). They were mortified.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SbanR said:


> And very nice they are, but I really would like to see the whole picture. You know, person wearing said skirt


Here I am (same skirt, different day)


----------



## ewelsh

Jaf said:


> Oh @ewelsh Bless you for asking! I got the nurses mixed up, Wednesday nurse is the mean one. Friday's nurse was lovely, very gentle and made sure I was ok. No fainting. There was quite a queue, he tried to call us in the pre booked order but we weren't having any of that. First come, first served. Though I was rescued by a Spanish man when some ladies tried to queue jump me (I would have just let them go). They were mortified.


Oh I am glad your ok and not buffing the nurses floor 
Queues hey! Very British thing that and allowing others to jump! 

Xx


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Here I am (same skirt, different day)
> 
> View attachment 408584


Your looking so good @Mrs Funkin loooovvvveee your skirt x


----------



## popcornsmum

Anyone looking for a little table?! This came up on my IG feed today! I love it!


----------



## Willow_Warren

So much for a nice sunny day, my neighbour has decided today is a good day to finish knocking down his outhouse. Pneumatic drill... It’s literally cm away from the boundary and my house. Even shutting the door isn’t helping block out the noise. I hope soon he gets too hot and gives up...

Sorry I’m just moaning


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Willow_Warren said:


> So much for a nice sunny day, my neighbour has decided today is a good day to finish knocking down his outhouse. Pneumatic drill... It's literally cm away from the boundary and my house. Even shutting the door isn't helping block out the noise. I hope soon he gets too hot and gives up...
> 
> Sorry I'm just moaning


Get your music on full blast in protest!


----------



## Willow_Warren

If only I owned some speakers!

I literally went upstairs to see if I had some ear plugs... but I must have thrown them away!


----------



## huckybuck

I am gutted!!

I’ve got Glastonbury on esp to watch The Killers who are headlining. 

Got stuck in a lift once (10 years ago) in Vegas with the lead singer and was totally star struck. It was when he used to wear the military jacket lol!!

Watching him now and he’s aged so much (dyeing his hair) and loves himself!! Cuban heels and shiny trousers - he looks like an old Vegas magician! 

I could cry!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh HB. I never really "got" the Brandon thing....but I too am watching. Awful suit!

When we meet one day, remind me to regale you of tales of famous folk


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh HB. I never really "got" the Brandon thing....but I too am watching. Awful suit!
> 
> When we meet one day, remind me to regale you of tales of famous folk


It's so bad!!

Can't switch it off though :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Just waiting for Can You Read My Mind!!!

What happened to Human 

Nooooooo!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I may be a little bit tiddly  

Hehe.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> I may be a little bit tiddly
> 
> Hehe.


And me but are you dancin' ???










Cheers Mrs F xx

Ohh with the Pet Shop Boys!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Ok I’m happy!!

No...

I am beside myself!

Johnny Marr!!!!








And Hot Chip but they all look like my Dad!!!!

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Nostalgia can be very cruel sometimes @huckybuck , @Mrs Funkin :Hilarious


----------



## oliviarussian

huckybuck said:


> Ok I'm happy!!
> 
> No...
> 
> I am beside myself!
> 
> Johnny Marr!!!!
> 
> And Hot Chip but they all look like my Dad!!!!
> 
> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Yes but look in the mirror... we all start to look like our mums eventually  I thought Johnny looked fab, loved his Mallen streak


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Kylie. I do love you. I really do.


----------



## Jaf

Ohhh I’d have watched if I’d known the Pets were going to be on. I adore them. Can’t get the bbc iPlayer, but have found “Always on my mind” on youtube. Chris’ hat is magnificent!


----------



## SbanR

Can anyone identify this fluorescent lime green caterpillar?















Sorry the second photo is a little blurry; it was moving very fast towards shade


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> Can anyone identify this fluorescent lime green caterpillar?
> View attachment 408871
> View attachment 408872
> 
> Sorry the second photo is a little blurry; it was moving very fast towards shade


Is it an Angle Shade?


----------



## ChaosCat

huckybuck said:


> Is it an Angle Shade?


That's what I wanted to suggest, too, before I saw your answer.


----------



## SbanR

Thank you @huckybuck , @ChaosCat . It does look like it. Disturbed while weeding; it moved like the clappers too!


----------



## Willow_Warren

I need to have a short rant about work!!

* I'm used to our suppliers often not having the common courtesy to get back to me when I ask them for information
* I'm used to chasing other members of the business to do their jobs
* I'm used to the idea that regarding working hours I have the word "mug" written across my forehead (counter parts at another site work 5 hours a week less - never do any overtime and getting interim help because they are busy!)
* But I sent my boss two emails last week - neither of which she has replied to. Of course I could call her I know that... but am I expecting too much for a reply when I ask for help/advise??

OK, rant over and I'll get back to work...


----------



## Soozi

SbanR said:


> Can anyone identify this fluorescent lime green caterpillar?
> View attachment 408871
> View attachment 408872
> 
> Sorry the second photo is a little blurry; it was moving very fast towards shade


It looks like the type of caterpillar you get in green veg!


----------



## huckybuck

Anyone watching.......











Love Island?


----------



## Cully

Willow_Warren said:


> I need to have a short rant about work!!
> 
> * I'm used to our suppliers often not having the common courtesy to get back to me when I ask them for information
> * I'm used to chasing other members of the business to do their jobs
> * I'm used to the idea that regarding working hours I have the word "mug" written across my forehead (counter parts at another site work 5 hours a week less - never do any overtime and getting interim help because they are busy!)
> * But I sent my boss two emails last week - neither of which she has replied to. Of course I could call her I know that... but am I expecting too much for a reply when I ask for help/advise??
> 
> OK, rant over and I'll get back to work...


You have my sympathy. Incompetence is one thing. Ignorance another. But there's no excuse for rudeness. I hope she gets the same treatment when she needs help. How about you send her another email " just checking to see if you actually read emails".
Hope you feel a bit better now. It does us all good to have rant now and again, even if it doesn't achieve anything else.
Go grab some kitty cuddles.


----------



## huckybuck

OMG

Curtis fancies Jourdan but she fancies Danny!! And poor Amy is oblivious to it all. 

It’s all going to end in tears!


OMG

Re coupling!!!!!

I cannot wait for the fall out tomorrow!!


----------



## Willow_Warren

One of my work colleagues has just sent me this (how she got a photo of Lola I don't know - lol!):










p.s. I think I may forgot about the "act nice" bit occasionally...


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Lovely and sunny here but a tad too hot for me to sit out in my 'sun trap' of a garden ! (really must get round to buying a new garden parasol !). 30 - 40 years ago the heat never much bothered me but as I've got older I just can't take it anymore









Nothing much happening here except Bertie decided that 03:30 was the perfect time to get up so, of course, he had to get Mum up too to let him out







Never mind I'll probably fit a nap in later







Especially as it's wall-to-wall Wimbledon on TV (sorry but I'm not at all interested in tennis







)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

The Red Arrows just drew a heart in the sky over our house


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> The Red Arrows just drew a heart in the sky over our house


That's because Oscar is such a sweetheart!

Like all the cats here!

I used to see the red arrows practicing a lot in my old job. Love the heart they do!


----------



## Cookielabrador

huckybuck said:


> Anyone watching.......
> 
> Love Island?


Yes it's so good! It's one of my guilty pleasures (alongside Nutella  )


huckybuck said:


> OMG
> 
> Curtis fancies Jourdan but she fancies Danny!! And poor Amy is oblivious to it all.
> 
> It's all going to end in tears!
> 
> OMG
> 
> Re coupling!!!!!
> 
> I cannot wait for the fall out tomorrow!!


Nooo!!! I'm only on episode 14! I haven't gotten to that part yet


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ggggrrrrrrr. Washed my new Cath cats bedding, ready to iron it, was folding it exactly just so prior to the ironing, for the perfect central crease and NOOOOOO! Bird poop on it from hanging on the line. 

Sob. 

Back in the washing machine now.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ggggrrrrrrr. Washed my new Cath cats bedding, ready to iron it, was folding it exactly just so prior to the ironing, for the perfect central crease and NOOOOOO! Bird poop on it from hanging on the line.
> 
> Sob.
> 
> Back in the washing machine now.


How very rude of that bird!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ggggrrrrrrr. Washed my new Cath cats bedding, ready to iron it, was folding it exactly just so prior to the ironing, for the perfect central crease and NOOOOOO! Bird poop on it from hanging on the line.
> 
> Sob.
> 
> Back in the washing machine now.


OMG... that happened to my duvet cover as well this week!!! (mine are very old and not flashy new Cath Kitson cat bedding though...)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Not that flash, WW, I managed to get them half price, then another 10% discount and free delivery  So cost me £36 instead of £80!


----------



## LeArthur

huckybuck said:


> Anyone watching.......
> 
> Love Island?


YES!!!! And I'm gutted I've only just seen this, I've no one to talk to about it :Arghh I'm all caught up except the last 15/20 minutes of yesterday, I fell asleep


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ggggrrrrrrr. Washed my new Cath cats bedding, ready to iron it, was folding it exactly just so prior to the ironing, for the perfect central crease and NOOOOOO! Bird poop on it from hanging on the line.
> 
> Sob.
> 
> Back in the washing machine now.


Christening ceremony Mrs F


----------



## huckybuck

Cookielabrador said:


> Yes it's so good! It's one of my guilty pleasures (alongside Nutella  )
> 
> Nooo!!! I'm only on episode 14! I haven't gotten to that part yet





lea247 said:


> YES!!!! And I'm gutted I've only just seen this, I've no one to talk to about it :Arghh I'm all caught up except the last 15/20 minutes of yesterday, I fell asleep


I couldn't find anyone to gossip with either!! 
Gosh the re coupling episode 

And now the fall out!!

Whaaaaat??????

Curtis and Maura?????


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ggggrrrrrrr. Washed my new Cath cats bedding, ready to iron it, was folding it exactly just so prior to the ironing, for the perfect central crease and NOOOOOO! Bird poop on it from hanging on the line.
> 
> Sob.
> 
> Back in the washing machine now.


Bird poo landing on you is lucky!!

You have a lucky duvet!!!


----------



## LeArthur

huckybuck said:


> I couldn't find anyone to gossip with either!!
> Gosh the re coupling episode
> 
> And now the fall out!!
> 
> Whaaaaat??????
> 
> Curtis and Maura?????


Although I hate to say it but I've not seen tonight's yet  Turns out Stranger Things 3 is SO GOOD!!

But I did know about Curtis and Maura (ish), I have the app and get notifications


----------



## huckybuck

lea247 said:


> Although I hate to say it but I've not seen tonight's yet  Turns out Stranger Things 3 is SO GOOD!!
> 
> But I did know about Curtis and Maura (ish), I have the app and get notifications


Oh heck off to download app lol


----------



## SbanR

It's late and I want to go to bed but Ollie is caught up in Serengeti!


----------



## huckybuck

Please can I have some positive swing and putting vibes for today/tomorrow.

It’s the 1st round of our Club Championship Saturday and I’m trying to stay calm and chilled and not stress. 

Tee off at 10:20. I had been playing ok for a while but something went wrong Tues and been rubbish since. 

Went for an emergency lesson today and practised too so just hoping I can play ok. 

Could do with a bit of luck too!!!


----------



## Tawny75

huckybuck said:


> Please can I have some positive swing and putting vibes for today/tomorrow.
> 
> It's the 1st round of our Club Championship Saturday and I'm trying to stay calm and chilled and not stress.
> 
> Tee off at 10:20. I had been playing ok for a while but something went wrong Tues and been rubbish since.
> 
> Went for an emergency lesson today and practised too so just hoping I can play ok.
> 
> Could do with a bit of luck too!!!


Good luck!!


----------



## ChaosCat

huckybuck said:


> Please can I have some positive swing and putting vibes for today/tomorrow.
> 
> It's the 1st round of our Club Championship Saturday and I'm trying to stay calm and chilled and not stress.
> 
> Tee off at 10:20. I had been playing ok for a while but something went wrong Tues and been rubbish since.
> 
> Went for an emergency lesson today and practised too so just hoping I can play ok.
> 
> Could do with a bit of luck too!!!


Good luck travelling over to you from Germany, too.


----------



## Cully

@huckybuck 
















Have a safe trip, and slaughter the buggers! Ooh, is that not golf speak!


----------



## Charity

You can do it HB, stay cool in more ways than one


----------



## SbanR

Good luck HB


----------



## Cully

I've got a dvd player/recorder which I need to replace. It has to use actual cd/dvd discs as I don't want all my recordings on hard drive. I regularly replay favourite discs which I've had for years and wouldn't be able to do that any more.
They are becoming difficult to get now, so does anyone have any idea where I can get one from?


----------



## Trixie1

@huckybuck Sending lots of positive swing & putting vibes your way for today and tomorrow. Good Luck.


----------



## LeArthur

huckybuck said:


> Please can I have some positive swing and putting vibes for today/tomorrow.
> 
> It's the 1st round of our Club Championship Saturday and I'm trying to stay calm and chilled and not stress.
> 
> Tee off at 10:20. I had been playing ok for a while but something went wrong Tues and been rubbish since.
> 
> Went for an emergency lesson today and practised too so just hoping I can play ok.
> 
> Could do with a bit of luck too!!!


Good luck!

Google just gave me this notification https://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/amy-hart-leaves-love-island-17469560


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> Please can I have some positive swing and putting vibes for today/tomorrow.
> 
> It's the 1st round of our Club Championship Saturday and I'm trying to stay calm and chilled and not stress.
> 
> Tee off at 10:20. I had been playing ok for a while but something went wrong Tues and been rubbish since.
> 
> Went for an emergency lesson today and practised too so just hoping I can play ok.
> 
> Could do with a bit of luck too!!!


Good luck HB xx


----------



## huckybuck

lea247 said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Google just gave me this notification https://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/amy-hart-leaves-love-island-17469560


I saw that too - apparently they are being oober careful with the aftercare now.

She's still in and I reckon will move on pretty sharpish - could never see the pair of them together in the first place - he only went with her to couple up!!! He was a bit silly to do it but equally I think she could be very hard work - she's so insecure as it is. She's an odd one to be put in there as all the other girls ooze confidence!!


----------



## huckybuck

So talking of confidence - where can I buy some????

I was decidedly shabby today - way too nervous, tense, cautious and tentative and as a result couldn’t swing, putt or chip for toffee!! Somehow I have managed to hang in but I have a huge amount of work to do tomorrow to try to catch up with the leaders. 

I’ve decided to hit the wine tonight, hopefully have a raging hangover and not give too hoots about how I play tomorrow!! Maybe then I’ll relax and it will be ok lol!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm watching Stormzy at Glastonbury (finally).

I think that's exactly what you need to do HB 

Or channel your inner Stormzy...he's got the relaxed thing nailed.


----------



## LeArthur

huckybuck said:


> I saw that too - apparently they are being oober careful with the aftercare now.
> 
> She's still in and I reckon will move on pretty sharpish - could never see the pair of them together in the first place - he only went with her to couple up!!! He was a bit silly to do it but equally I think she could be very hard work - she's so insecure as it is. She's an odd one to be put in there as all the other girls ooze confidence!!


I missed the first episode  Yea Curtis was, but fair play to him for being honest. I always thought Lucie was the odd ball, but now she seems to be playing the game a bit more.


----------



## lullabydream

huckybuck said:


> I've decided to hit the wine tonight, hopefully have a raging hangover and not give too hoots about how I play tomorrow!! Maybe then I'll relax and it will be ok lol!!


That's the attitude you need! Don't always read this thread, know nothing about golf so can't help you there anyway but am sure that attitude will help loads tomorrow!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney hasn't eaten anything all day due to this hot weather. Every time its warm he barely eats, very frustrating


----------



## ChaosCat

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney hasn't eaten anything all day due to this hot weather. Every time its warm he barely eats, very frustrating


Same with Annie. It used to really worry me as she is too thin in spite of eating well normally. Now I have got used to it. She's skinny but healthy and if she's hungry she'll eat.


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney hasn't eaten anything all day due to this hot weather. Every time its warm he barely eats, very frustrating


Same problem here. Misty had about 25gms for breakfast, slept, and just had another 20gms. She tends to eat the most at around 8-9pm if it's hot. I expect most of them are like that at the moment.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Yes it always makes me worry too. Hopefully he will eat later on


----------



## Soozi

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney hasn't eaten anything all day due to this hot weather. Every time its warm he barely eats, very frustrating


Might be worth getting a cool mat? Not all cats go for them but it's worth a try to cool him down. My last girl Liddy loved hers.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney has finally eaten! He had only sniffed at some wet food during the day, if he ate a teaspoon I would be amazed. Hes wolfed down a bowl of Thrive now and is on second helpings. Phew!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I feel really lonely at the moment. I know part of it is because of dieting (so I'm not out down the pub/sailing club), part of it is because my running is on the "go slow" currently due to my hip and part of it is because of Oscar (as I like to be here to give him his starter and main course in the evenings). I just feel a bit sad about it and don't know what to do.

Sigh.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

You could go to the pub and not drink? Just go and socialise

I couldn't - I seem unable to not order beer at a bar!


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> I feel really lonely at the moment. I know part of it is because of dieting (so I'm not out down the pub/sailing club), part of it is because my running is on the "go slow" currently due to my hip and part of it is because of Oscar (as I like to be here to give him his starter and main course in the evenings). I just feel a bit sad about it and don't know what to do.
> 
> Sigh.


Mrs F no way are you lonely!! 
We are all always here for you. 
I think you should treat yourself once a week - pub/sailing club and just don't worry too much about a night off the diet!!

I'm sat here with a magnum and glass of wine having been pretty good all week. Well apart from last nights bottle but food wise have been good.

Can you get out for a walk if not running? Just a little exercise should get the endorphins going and a square of chocolate has the same effect!!

Have you got any what's up or chat rooms with friends at all? They help if you know someone is around to chat albeit online.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

BarneyBobCat said:


> You could go to the pub and not drink? Just go and socialise
> 
> I couldn't - I seem unable to not order beer at a bar!


Are you mad?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@huckybuck I am not being *that* strict (fizz last night and tonight, for example) but I'm not going out and drinking seven pints of cider and having a kebab on the way home. Ahem.

I just feel very detached from everything currently. It's most odd. Probably why I'm on here all the time.


----------



## LeArthur

@huckybuck Who are you going to vote for?!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> @huckybuck I am not being *that* strict (fizz last night and tonight, for example) but I'm not going out and drinking seven pints of cider and having a kebab on the way home. Ahem.


A girl after my own heart!


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney has finally eaten! He had only sniffed at some wet food during the day, if he ate a teaspoon I would be amazed. Hes wolfed down a bowl of Thrive now and is on second helpings. Phew!


Again, @BarneyBobCat same here. Misty had around 70gms of beef for supper (9pm) plus another 50gms of salmon which I left for overnight but she ate it earlier. Total for the whole day was around 165gms.
So yes, she's definitely a late evening eater.
Glad to hear Barney eventually caught up too. You try not to worry but can't help it. I'm already praying she will eat a big supper tonight as she hasn't touched her breakfast. I'll be a nervous wreck at this rate.:Banghead


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Cully said:


> Again, @BarneyBobCat same here. Misty had around 70gms of beef for supper (9pm) plus another 50gms of salmon which I left for overnight but she ate it earlier. Total for the whole day was around 165gms.
> So yes, she's definitely a late evening eater.
> Glad to hear Barney eventually caught up too. You try not to worry but can't help it. I'm already praying she will eat a big supper tonight as she hasn't touched her breakfast. I'll be a nervous wreck at this rate.:Banghead


Its cooled down up Norf today so Barney has been eating well this morning which is a relief. Hope Misty starts eating soon


----------



## Willow_Warren

According to Lola; Sunday wasn't that warm here... she had:
Breakfast
Mid-morning snacksies
Lunch (Applaws so licked the varnish off the bowl whilst she was at it)
Dinner (_early_ because I got fed up of the whining)
More Snacksies (because a visiting cat was mean to her)
Pre-bedtime snacksies because it was the only way I could get her inside!

I think she takes advantage of me being home all day!

I'm fortunate that the heat doesn't seem to affect her much... she mainly get's restless... but doesn't seem good at picking a cool spot... for some reason she chooses to sit under the BBQ, which I would imagine is hot not cool being made of metal and not even full shade... (oh well...)


----------



## Cully

Willow_Warren said:


> According to Lola; Sunday wasn't that warm here... she had:
> Breakfast
> Mid-morning snacksies
> Lunch (Applaws so licked the varnish off the bowl whilst she was at it)
> Dinner (_early_ because I got fed up of the whining)
> More Snacksies (because a visiting cat was mean to her)
> Pre-bedtime snacksies because it was the only way I could get her inside!
> 
> I think she takes advantage of me being home all day!
> 
> I'm fortunate that the heat doesn't seem to affect her much... she mainly get's restless... but doesn't seem good at picking a cool spot... for some reason she chooses to sit under the BBQ, which I would imagine is hot not cool being made of metal and not even full shade... (oh well...)


Is Lola a bit of a 'foodie' by any chance?


----------



## Willow_Warren

Cully said:


> Is Lola a bit of a 'foodie' by any chance?


What can I say  she has a healthy appetite! She keeps trim though 

I do remember one slightly embarrassing situation when I telling her it wasn't her treat time... whilst at the same time was shoving milky way magic stars (other chocolate brands are available) into my mouth! 

Hannah


----------



## Cully

Willow_Warren said:


> What can I say  she has a healthy appetite! She keeps trim though
> 
> I do remember one slightly embarrassing situation when I telling her it wasn't her treat time... whilst at the same time was shoving milky way magic stars (other chocolate brands are available) into my mouth!
> 
> Hannah


Hehe! A bag of Maltesers does sound very similar to a bag of Whiskas milky treats, so nothing passes without notice here.


----------



## huckybuck

lea247 said:


> @huckybuck Who are you going to vote for?!


Haha it's a tricky one as I'm not sure about any of the "couples"

Character wise Maura cause I'm interested to see which way she turns next, Jordan cause I have a soft spot for him, same with Anton, Amy cause I have a bad streak, and Curtis because I think he is soooo playing the game - surely he can't keep up this acting for much longer.

What was that about Maura DM img him previously? Have I missed something? Do they know who's going in before hand???


----------



## huckybuck

Are you feeling any better today Mrs F????


----------



## Mrs Funkin

huckybuck said:


> Are you feeling any better today Mrs F????


No, I'm feeling a bit full of rage to be honest (see my CK post). Just briefly seen our closest friends who dropped something off but they couldn't come in as they had Lillie (their dog) with them and I'm not sure Oscar is ready for that! Husband is out at committee for the club - which is more stress for him - and I've eaten a bag of S&V crisps. Thanks for asking though  xx


----------



## LeArthur

huckybuck said:


> Haha it's a tricky one as I'm not sure about any of the "couples"
> 
> Character wise Maura cause I'm interested to see which way she turns next, Jordan cause I have a soft spot for him, same with Anton, Amy cause I have a bad streak, and Curtis because I think he is soooo playing the game - surely he can't keep up this acting for much longer.
> 
> What was that about Maura DM img him previously? Have I missed something? Do they know who's going in before hand???


But how cute is Tommy with Molly-Mae?! Kind of wish I voted for those two. I do think Maura is an interesting watch, I think it's possibly time up for Amy and Curtis.

It was just that Curtis had found Maura on Instagram and sent her a DM, way before Love Island. Pretty sure she didn't even reply!


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> No, I'm feeling a bit full of rage to be honest (see my CK post). Just briefly seen our closest friends who dropped something off but they couldn't come in as they had Lillie (their dog) with them and I'm not sure Oscar is ready for that! Husband is out at committee for the club - which is more stress for him - and I've eaten a bag of S&V crisps. Thanks for asking though  xx


Ok so deep breaths Mrs F!!!

It really is very frustrating when highly valued members feel they don't want to post on PF anymore as they know certain other members are deliberately just out to put the knife in. Esp when people like CK have such a wealth of information to share (from the feline veterinary conference for example). I am convinced the vindictive supercilious behaviour is a result of pure jealousy - the valued members are more knowledgeable than they are and they really can't handle it.


----------



## huckybuck

lea247 said:


> But how cute is Tommy with Molly-Mae?! Kind of wish I voted for those two. I do think Maura is an interesting watch, I think it's possibly time up for Amy and Curtis.
> 
> It was just that Curtis had found Maura on Instagram and sent her a DM, way before Love Island. Pretty sure she didn't even reply!


See she really isn't interested - it's all part of the plan lol!!

Tommy and MM hmm I'm not sure on that either - Tommy is smitten for now but once back in the real world...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know, I know. It's always the same on fora, I know that too. Doesn't mean I'm not sad though. 

Oscar is currently lying in front of the fire, cuddling SheepMouse that one of the members I very much miss made for him.


----------



## ebonycat

I’m with you Mrs F, I’m sad we’ve lost some very knowledgeable/ lovely members (& their cats) lately


----------



## Cully

Totally with you @Mrs Funkin , @huckybuck , I get sick of the 'the only way is my way' brigade.
No, your way is not necessarily the only way. It's your opinion, which you're entitled to, but it doesn't give you the right to bully and undermine others.


----------



## Tawny75

Dear Cat Chat Friends, I seek forgiveness for I have sinned.

Last night about 9.30pm, I switched the cat flap to 'in only' as I normally do, so that when they come in they are then in for the night. I woke up this morning to the sound of Severus outside the door, I had switched the cat flap to 'lock' and my poor little man had spent the night outside. I thought he was asleep on daughters bed as I checked before I went to bed, however I did not have my glasses on and what I thought was him curled up was some of her clothes.

He has had lots of fuss this morning to make up for it and I will be checking properly tonight.

Bad Nicky!


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> Dear Cat Chat Friends, I seek forgiveness for I have sinned.
> 
> Last night about 9.30pm, I switched the cat flap to 'in only' as I normally do, so that when they come in they are then in for the night. I woke up this morning to the sound of Severus outside the door, I had switched the cat flap to 'lock' and my poor little man had spent the night outside. I thought he was asleep on daughters bed as I checked before I went to bed, however I did not have my glasses on and what I thought was him curled up was some of her clothes.
> 
> He has had lots of fuss this morning to make up for it and I will be checking properly tonight.
> 
> Bad Nicky!


:Woot:Woot:Woot
Off to the Dog House with you! Chop chop now!


----------



## Cully

Tawny75 said:


> Dear Cat Chat Friends, I seek forgiveness for I have sinned.
> 
> Last night about 9.30pm, I switched the cat flap to 'in only' as I normally do, so that when they come in they are then in for the night. I woke up this morning to the sound of Severus outside the door, I had switched the cat flap to 'lock' and my poor little man had spent the night outside. I thought he was asleep on daughters bed as I checked before I went to bed, however I did not have my glasses on and what I thought was him curled up was some of her clothes.
> 
> He has had lots of fuss this morning to make up for it and I will be checking properly tonight.
> 
> Bad Nicky!


:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop


----------



## Soozi

Tawny75 said:


> Dear Cat Chat Friends, I seek forgiveness for I have sinned.
> 
> Last night about 9.30pm, I switched the cat flap to 'in only' as I normally do, so that when they come in they are then in for the night. I woke up this morning to the sound of Severus outside the door, I had switched the cat flap to 'lock' and my poor little man had spent the night outside. I thought he was asleep on daughters bed as I checked before I went to bed, however I did not have my glasses on and what I thought was him curled up was some of her clothes.
> 
> He has had lots of fuss this morning to make up for it and I will be checking properly tonight.
> 
> Bad Nicky!


That's a hanging offence! Lol! Poor Sev! xxx


----------



## Charity

That's awful, I sentence you to 100 hours of community service at your local cat rescue and going on a catflap training course. Poor Severus, i'd look for another slave if I were you, there'd be no shortage of applicants.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

huckybuck said:


> Ok so deep breaths Mrs F!!!
> 
> It really is very frustrating when highly valued members feel they don't want to post on PF anymore as they know certain other members are deliberately just out to put the knife in. Esp when people like CK have such a wealth of information to share (from the feline veterinary conference for example). I am convinced the vindictive supercilious behaviour is a result of pure jealousy - the valued members are more knowledgeable than they are and they really can't handle it.


I kinda wish I hadn't asked the question now as my thread ended up being locked  (and I do understand the reasons why) but like you and others I do genuinely miss her input.


----------



## ChaosCat

Tawny75 said:


> Dear Cat Chat Friends, I seek forgiveness for I have sinned.
> 
> Last night about 9.30pm, I switched the cat flap to 'in only' as I normally do, so that when they come in they are then in for the night. I woke up this morning to the sound of Severus outside the door, I had switched the cat flap to 'lock' and my poor little man had spent the night outside. I thought he was asleep on daughters bed as I checked before I went to bed, however I did not have my glasses on and what I thought was him curled up was some of her clothes.
> 
> He has had lots of fuss this morning to make up for it and I will be checking properly tonight.
> 
> Bad Nicky!


I can imagine your stomach sinking into your toes when you noticed.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney woke me up at 2am but I only partially woke up and was asking my wife why we had two cats in the bed - I swear I could see two Barneys and was baffled!


----------



## huckybuck

Bertie'sMum said:


> I kinda wish I hadn't asked the question now as my thread ended up being locked  (and I do understand the reasons why) but like you and others I do genuinely miss her input.


That was annoying when it was simply the truth.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm sorry it was probably my being cross about it that caused it to be locked. Sorry @Bertie'sMum


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney woke me up at 2am but I only partially woke up and was asking my wife why we had two cats in the bed - I swear I could see two Barneys and was baffled!


How many pints did you have BBC?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> How many pints did you have BBC?


Unfortunately none  Been trying to get myself fit and healthy again - it might have been exhaustion!


----------



## popcornsmum

I felt ever so sad this morning when the 3 year old went up to Popcorn and said "Popcorn please don't boop me, be kind today"  Do you know in all his 3 years he has never ever done anything to Popcorn other than play with her, stroke her and head bump her (obvs all on her terms!). He is SO desperate for her to like him and be kind to him he just can't understand why she boops him when the lovely cat across the road runs towards him when she sees him, purrs when he strokes her and is just the most lovely natured cat! Sometimes I wonder what we did to end up with one so vicious! 

After watching Popcorn get in He climbed in and said if I fits I sits!! Obvs Popcorn didn't want to share "her" box!!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm sorry it was probably my being cross about it that caused it to be locked. Sorry @Bertie'sMum


wasn't your fault @Mrs Funkin ! Sometimes I just wish the "nay sayers" would just go away and stop spoiling the forum for other people.


----------



## Tawny75

SbanR said:


> :Woot:Woot:Woot
> Off to the Dog House with you! Chop chop now!





Cully said:


> :Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop





Soozi said:


> That's a hanging offence! Lol! Poor Sev! xxx





Charity said:


> That's awful, I sentence you to 100 hours of community service at your local cat rescue and going on a catflap training course. Poor Severus, i'd look for another slave if I were you, there'd be no shortage of applicants.





ChaosCat said:


> I can imagine your stomach sinking into your toes when you noticed.


You will be gald to know he loves me again and I appear to have been forgiven, just to make sure though, when I came up to brush my teeth last night I was presented with him asleep in the middle of the bathroom floor. Almost like he was staking his claim!


----------



## TriTri

Tawny75 said:


> Dear Cat Chat Friends, I seek forgiveness for I have sinned.
> 
> Last night about 9.30pm, I switched the cat flap to 'in only' as I normally do, so that when they come in they are then in for the night. I woke up this morning to the sound of Severus outside the door, I had switched the cat flap to 'lock' and my poor little man had spent the night outside. I thought he was asleep on daughters bed as I checked before I went to bed, however I did not have my glasses on and what I thought was him curled up was some of her clothes.
> 
> He has had lots of fuss this morning to make up for it and I will be checking properly tonight.
> 
> Bad Nicky!


The cat flap training course sounds a good idea @Charity  (hilarious). Plus 3 points on your slave license. Poor Severus... of course he will have forgotten by now, with all your fussing , whereas you will be feeling so bad, you'll probably lock yourself out tonight, just to check what he had to live through. Poor Tawny75.


----------



## Cully

@Tawny75 ,it's a horrible feeling when we've let them down isn't it?
The worst I've done so far is to forget Misty likes to go in the storage space under my bed, and shut the sliding doors on her. 
The earthquake under me soon reminded me though and I released a very annoyed cat who demanded tuna. Now!
Glad Sev is ok and all is forgiven.


----------



## SbanR

Does anyone recognise this wildflower. You can just about make out the leaves which are delicate, almost fern-like.


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Does anyone recognise this wildflower. You can just about make out the leaves which are delicate, almost fern-like.
> View attachment 409664


Looks like yarrow to me.


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Looks like yarrow to me.


Thank you.


----------



## Cully

Just a rant.
Had the 4th phonecall in as many days informing me I'd had a car accident, when I haven't driven for over 20 years!!
They always call at the most inconvenient times, always when I'm either watching an interesting TV program, having a meal or generally busy.
I'm never quick enough to think of something annoying to say to them.
How do others cope with them?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Cully said:


> Just a rant.
> Had the 4th phonecall in as many days informing me I'd had a car accident, when I haven't driven for over 20 years!!
> They always call at the most inconvenient times, always when I'm either watching an interesting TV program, having a meal or generally busy.
> I'm never quick enough to think of something annoying to say to them.
> How do others cope with them?


I tell them to F-off and hang up


----------



## Charity

We used to have loads of annoying calls which drove me mad when I was at home most of the time. We joined Sky and they have a call blocking service where the caller has to give their name then you can accept the call or not. Nuisance callers will soon get fed up with that and stop calling plus you can refuse the call if you know who it is.


----------



## LeArthur

Cully said:


> Just a rant.
> Had the 4th phonecall in as many days informing me I'd had a car accident, when I haven't driven for over 20 years!!
> They always call at the most inconvenient times, always when I'm either watching an interesting TV program, having a meal or generally busy.
> I'm never quick enough to think of something annoying to say to them.
> How do others cope with them?


Ask them where they got your number from and for them to delete your details.


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> I tell them to F-off and hang up


I've put the receiver down on the table and gone shopping. Wonder how long they were talking to empty air!


----------



## SbanR

lea247 said:


> Ask them where they got your number from and for them to delete your details.


I've always asked them to remove me from their call list. Never thought to ask where they got my number from. Must remember to do that the next time


----------



## Cully

lea247 said:


> Ask them where they got your number from and for them to delete your details.


They usually ring off if I do. Tbh I really don't want to engage with them, it just encourages them. Also they often switch to an automated spiel once contact with me has been made. No human interaction then to rant at!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> We used to have loads of annoying calls which drove me mad when I was at home most of the time. We joined Sky and they have a call blocking service where the caller has to give their name then you can accept the call or not. Nuisance callers will soon get fed up with that and stop calling plus you can refuse the call if you know who it is.


I've got this in my landline and it works quite well. Problem is if your expecting calls, as I have been, regarding hospital appointments etc I don't want to risk missing them. Most people are ok if I explain I've got a blocker on, but others take offence.
The calls I had recently were on my mobile and I can manually block them, but it still means having to answer the call initially.


----------



## huckybuck

I had one this evening. 

I’m calling on behalf of your energy co E** G**** (Alarm bells immediately as they aren’t our energy provider)

Would you mind confirming the first line of your address and post code for security purposes? 

Me: I tell you what, you tell me what my address is and I’ll confirm it!

Them: sorry we can’t do that for security purposes. 

Me: Ok well I can’t give it to you for security purposes either! 





Still no idea who they were or what they wanted but it worked lol!


----------



## LeArthur

Cully said:


> They usually ring off if I do. Tbh I really don't want to engage with them, it just encourages them. Also they often switch to an automated spiel once contact with me has been made. No human interaction then to rant at!


How annoying!


----------



## Jaf

Who’s good at dream interpretation? I dreamt that my dad removed the toilet from my bathroom and when I asked him why he said, really quietly, “I’ll tell you later”. Like it was some surprise I’d ruined or something. My bathroom was huge without the toilet. Weird.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Jaf said:


> Who's good at dream interpretation? I dreamt that my dad removed the toilet from my bathroom and when I asked him why he said, really quietly, "I'll tell you later". Like it was some surprise I'd ruined or something. My bathroom was huge without the toilet. Weird.


You are getting the trots today for sure


----------



## huckybuck

Jaf said:


> Who's good at dream interpretation? I dreamt that my dad removed the toilet from my bathroom and when I asked him why he said, really quietly, "I'll tell you later". Like it was some surprise I'd ruined or something. My bathroom was huge without the toilet. Weird.


You should have gone to the loo before going to bed!! I always have dreams of toilets or bathrooms when I subconsciously need to go lol!!


----------



## Jaf

Well luckily nothing bad has happened! 

I went on a little boat trip in Cartagena, Spain today. Only 5euro. Such a lovely place with Roman ruins, a castle and a nice port.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Wasn't sure on the best place, but wanted to share these photos of my favourite horse (I also generally hate photos of myself). The photos really do show up the errors on my position (I know I can do better)





































This last one of us stretching off at the end of the lesson, really shows the scope of his trot stride!









I can't remember his old he is now, but not bad for a horse that had once simply been turned out in the field.

Hannah


----------



## Jaf

What a beauty


----------



## Soozi

I love horses! He’s beautiful! ❤


----------



## huckybuck

Bit of a disaster with Little H today - he got spooked when I was putting him in his cat run and kicked off me.


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> Bit of a disaster with Little H today - he got spooked when I was putting him in his cat run and kicked off me.
> 
> View attachment 409963
> View attachment 409964


Ouch! Bless him, he didn't mean it. I usually get shredded thighs when she uses them as a springboard.
Hope you put Savlon or similar on. I swear by it.


----------



## ChaosCat

Ouch, that does look sore. Healing vibes to you and calming vibes to Little H.


----------



## Soozi

If they spook while you are holding them then you know you’re gonna bleed! 
Please look after that Clare looks nasty lovie. :Kiss xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Ouch that looks nasty, I bet it’s sore too, poor you & poor Little H for being spooked.
Look after it well 
Sending healing vibes to you Clare xx


----------



## huckybuck

So maybe he was feeling off??

Just had whopper hairball. Luckily no projectile and seems fine.

Can the day get any worse??


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh poor Little H  pesky hairball, better out than in and all that. 

Hope your arm/hand aren’t too sore.


----------



## Summercat

That is a huge hair ball  @huckybuck
& hope your hand + arm heals quickly.

@Willow_Warren
Lovely looking horse


----------



## Willow_Warren

@huckybuck ouchie! Today is a new day... hoping it's a better one for you


----------



## Bertie'sMum

huckybuck said:


> So maybe he was feeling off??
> 
> Just had whopper hairball. Luckily no projectile and seems fine.
> 
> Can the day get any worse??
> 
> View attachment 409987


that is one humungous hairball - wherever was he hiding it ?  Hope Little H is feeling more himself now he's got rid of it.
Bertie's are a fraction of that, at their biggest they're only the size of a small cocktail sausage !

Keep an eye on those wounds @huckybuck and take yourself off to A&E for antibiotics if they start look infected.


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> So maybe he was feeling off??
> 
> Just had whopper hairball. Luckily no projectile and seems fine.
> 
> Can the day get any worse??
> 
> View attachment 409987


Aww, he must have felt lousy with that inside him. Glad he's got rid of it and there's no more.
How are you today? Don't take any risks with those scratches. You need 2 hands to play golf.


----------



## LeArthur

My OH saw this on Reddit, aren't they cute?!


----------



## ebonycat

Anyone heard from Emma @ewelsh as not seen her about lately
I do hope she's ok & just busy
Have missed you Emma x


----------



## Cully

ebonycat said:


> Anyone heard from Emma @ewelsh as not seen her about lately
> I do hope she's ok & just busy
> Have missed you Emma x


She was on Charity's Things are about to change thread on Thursday.


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> She was on Charity's Things are about to change thread on Thursday.


Doh .... ah yes I've seen her now.
I blame lack of sleep


----------



## huckybuck

What a lovely programme on Ch 5

My houseful of animals

Wasn't sure what the take on it would be but it portrayed all the rescues beautifully!!

The cat rescue in Birmingham 90 cats and counting was spotless!!

https://wellcat.org.uk/about

And Bat Lady is just wonderful!


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> What a lovely programme on Ch 5
> 
> My houseful of animals
> 
> Wasn't sure what the take on it would be but it portrayed all the rescues beautifully!!
> 
> The cat rescue in Birmingham 90 cats and counting was spotless!!
> 
> https://wellcat.org.uk/about
> 
> And Bat Lady is just wonderful!


I viewed it with mixed feelings. Sadness that these poor animals needed help in the first place. And thanks and admiration for the people that do the job they do. What fantastic people.:Angelic


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> What a lovely programme on Ch 5
> 
> My houseful of animals
> 
> Wasn't sure what the take on it would be but it portrayed all the rescues beautifully!!
> 
> The cat rescue in Birmingham 90 cats and counting was spotless!!
> 
> https://wellcat.org.uk/about
> 
> And Bat Lady is just wonderful!


Haven't seen the whole programme yet but admired how clean all the houses were. Couldn't help wondering if she flea'd and wormed all the cats, a mega job in itself! And pooper scooping:Jawdrop


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Things are pretty rough at the moment. So I did some washing, pegged out after a run along the Prom, prepped dinner, dropped two boxes of things at the charity shop, followed all that with a chiropractor/acupuncture appointment. Then I went for a wander to the charity shops to try to find Carltonware for the boy (unsuccessful) and had a look around our second hand bookshop before coming home to do some planting and pruning.

Look what I found! Couldn't resist for £2.70 - I'm going to have a little rest and read now. Probably a load of old toot but it looks fun.










What *does* my choice of cat say about me? That I like handsome boys? Maybe!


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Things are pretty rough at the moment. So I did some washing, pegged out after a run along the Prom, prepped dinner, dropped two boxes of things at the charity shop, followed all that with a chiropractor/acupuncture appointment. Then I went for a wander to the charity shops to try to find Carltonware for the boy (unsuccessful) and had a look around our second hand bookshop before coming home to do some planting and pruning.
> 
> Look what I found! Couldn't resist for £2.70 - I'm going to have a little rest and read now. Probably a load of old toot but it looks fun.
> 
> View attachment 410263
> 
> 
> What *does* my choice of cat say about me? That I like handsome boys? Maybe!


You will tell us when you find out, I hope!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Things are pretty rough at the moment. So I did some washing, pegged out after a run along the Prom, prepped dinner, dropped two boxes of things at the charity shop, followed all that with a chiropractor/acupuncture appointment. Then I went for a wander to the charity shops to try to find Carltonware for the boy (unsuccessful) and had a look around our second hand bookshop before coming home to do some planting and pruning.
> 
> Look what I found! Couldn't resist for £2.70 - I'm going to have a little rest and read now. Probably a load of old toot but it looks fun.
> 
> View attachment 410263
> 
> 
> What *does* my choice of cat say about me? That I like handsome boys? Maybe!


Ooo - what does it say about people who have small black cats I wonder ?


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Look what I found! Couldn't resist for £2.70 - I'm going to have a little rest and read now. Probably a load of old toot but it looks fun.
> 
> View attachment 410263
> 
> 
> What *does* my choice of cat say about me? That I like handsome boys? Maybe!


That's brilliant!!

We'll all want to know what our choice says about us!!

You could have a field day lol!!


----------



## huckybuck

Played in a comp today at another club and cause there were so many ladies some of us had to use the men's changing rooms...










:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, well @Bertie'sMum apparently choosing a black cat represents darkness, those things we don't yet know. It also represents the female element. In choosing a black cat, people may be fascinated by the spiritual and mystical part of their own nature, having a desire to understand their unconscious and its mysteries. Of all the cats, black cats appear to be the most self contained, a quality that may be a part of their owner's personality. The black cat itself is intelligent, energetic, has a great deal of sidom that isn't always shared. It epitomises Cat, untamed and unfathomable.

So there you go 

Apparently tabbies are artistic, wild and individual! Those who choose them are in need of security and may be artistic themselves. Stability and independence are important to the tabby owner, as well as a connection to the wild from the comfort of home.

Apparently these thoughts are all based on Jungean theories, rather than my adopting Oscar because he looked at us with those beautiful green eyes, bit me and meowed to come home!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Urgh! @huckybuck - I hate urinals...even with flowers in them *vom*


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Apparently these thoughts are all based on Jungean theories, rather than my adopting Oscar because he looked at us with those beautiful green eyes, bit me and meowed to come home!


He bit you?! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Not sure that would have been the way I chose a cat!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He did. See, drawn in by a handsome face. 

In fairness it was Human Daddy who chose Oscar, he fell in love at first sight.


----------



## GingerNinja

Mrs Funkin said:


> He did. See, drawn in by a handsome face.
> 
> In fairness it was Human Daddy who chose Oscar, he fell in love at first sight.


HD must have very good taste... He also chose you!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> He did. See, drawn in by a handsome face.
> 
> In fairness it was Human Daddy who chose Oscar, he fell in love at first sight.


Did you bite him when you met?!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

A lady never divulges her secrets BBC  

Thanks GN, that’s sweet


----------



## Bertie'sMum

As I sit here writing this I'm beginning to feel guilty ! I'm going away for a long weekend (Friday - Sunday) and leaving Bertie "home alone" (well, not quite 'alone' as my lovely neighbour will be checking in on him and feeding him for the two and a half days I'm away). Since he came to live with me nearly two years ago we haven't spent one night apart. I don't "do" holidays (being retired life is one long holiday according to my family). But for the last few years, every July, I go down to visit friends in Folkestone for a long weekend and attend the charity ball that they organise - I umm'ed and aah'ed about going this year but as it is the last one they will be organising and, especially as I didn't go down last year, I felt I really should go and support them this year.

On the one hand I am looking forward to going and seeing them and catching up with them and their friends who I've met over the years and got to know, BUT, on the other hand I know that I'm going to be worrying about his little lordship for the entire weekend - aaarrghhh what's a Catmum to do ?:Arghh:Arghh


----------



## ChaosCat

Bertie'sMum said:


> As I sit here writing this I'm beginning to feel guilty ! I'm going away for a long weekend (Friday - Sunday) and leaving Bertie "home alone" (well, not quite 'alone' as my lovely neighbour will be checking in on him and feeding him for the two and a half days I'm away). Since he came to live with me nearly two years ago we haven't spent one night apart. I don't "do" holidays (being retired life is one long holiday according to my family). But for the last few years, every July, I go down to visit friends in Folkestone for a long weekend and attend the charity ball that they organise - I umm'ed and aah'ed about going this year but as it is the last one they will be organising and, especially as I didn't go down last year, I felt I really should go and support them this year.
> 
> On the one hand I am looking forward to going and seeing them and catching up with them and their friends who I've met over the years and got to know, BUT, on the other hand I know that I'm going to be worrying about his little lordship for the entire weekend - aaarrghhh what's a Catmum to do ?:Arghh:Arghh


Don't I know that feeling!
When I go away for a few days I feel exactly the same. My elder son comes over to look after Annie and even sleeps here, but still...
Bertie will be looked after well and probably feel a lot less bad about it than you!


----------



## Jaf

Eurgh HB did anyone take those flowers home?!?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Bertie'sMum said:


> As I sit here writing this I'm beginning to feel guilty ! I'm going away for a long weekend (Friday - Sunday) and leaving Bertie "home alone" (well, not quite 'alone' as my lovely neighbour will be checking in on him and feeding him for the two and a half days I'm away). Since he came to live with me nearly two years ago we haven't spent one night apart. I don't "do" holidays (being retired life is one long holiday according to my family). But for the last few years, every July, I go down to visit friends in Folkestone for a long weekend and attend the charity ball that they organise - I umm'ed and aah'ed about going this year but as it is the last one they will be organising and, especially as I didn't go down last year, I felt I really should go and support them this year.
> 
> On the one hand I am looking forward to going and seeing them and catching up with them and their friends who I've met over the years and got to know, BUT, on the other hand I know that I'm going to be worrying about his little lordship for the entire weekend - aaarrghhh what's a Catmum to do ?:Arghh:Arghh


You are so not alone @Bertie'sMum - we are away for a couple of nights soon for a wedding and I can't stand it. I've already said that this is the last time I stay away and leave our boy.

Hope you enjoy yourself in-between the worrying xx


----------



## huckybuck

Jaf said:


> Eurgh HB did anyone take those flowers home?!?


Oh gosh I really hope not!!

:Vomit:Vomit:Vomit


----------



## ebonycat

@Bertie'sMum i know you will be worrying about Bertie but he will be fine, try & enjoy yourself xx


----------



## Soozi

@Charity hun do you still have the link to order another Leo Lion print please? My SIL has fallen in love with mine and would really like to order one. I thought I had the link but just cannot find it!! 
xxx


----------



## Charity

Yes, here it is

http://www.janetwildey-portraitartist.co.uk/a4-prints/


----------



## lullabydream

Charity said:


> Yes, here it is
> 
> http://www.janetwildey-portraitartist.co.uk/a4-prints/


Errr am being dumb but how do you order the print? I want to get the tiger one for my friend as a semi tribute to her mum who loved tigers and herself who loves cats I thought it would be fitting!


----------



## Charity

I think you just fill in the contact form and explain what you want tor you can phone then she'll get back to you. I didn't get mine from her website, she was exhibiting them in a local garden centre so I bought mine direct.

http://www.janetwildey-portraitartist.co.uk/contact/


----------



## Soozi

@Charity oh Thank you so much Hun x @lullabydream thats a lovely gesture! x


----------



## lullabydream

Thanks @Charity I will do that... I just thought my phone wasn't displaying correctly for some reason.

I like the Yorkie pic too...but Stan's not a standard Yorkie and I got a spitting image of him from a Canadian artist off Etsy..

The artist is brilliant just the one picture I don't understand is HRH Prince Charles from looking through all her beautiful pictures...even if it had been commissioned surely you wouldn't do two..but just my ramblings!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I used my new Le Creuset shallow casserole today for it's inaugural culinary outing. I've wanted one for a long time but they are such a lot of money, so when there was one on Prime Day, husband got one for me. 

Delicious  and I have some leftovers for work lunch tomorrow too.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> I used my new Le Creuset shallow casserole today for it's inaugural culinary outing. I've wanted one for a long time but they are such a lot of money, so when there was one on Prime Day, husband got one for me.
> 
> Delicious  and I have some leftovers for work lunch tomorrow too.


Ooh what colour is it? 
You are very lucky!!
I've had my eye on a chiffon pink sauté for ages but just can't justify it!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh well @huckybuck I went traditional and for Volcanic (the original Le Creuset orange), nothing to do with the fact that it was "only" £133 and therefore the cheapest option by miles, haha! I did really like the marine but there was no 26cm option and the 30cm is too big for the oven I normally use. I have a random colour selection in the kitchen, don't know why really, I blame my tea towel addiction! I bought a Le Creuset stainless sauté pan five years ago when we moved in and it's still perfect, despite the use it gets, so I know it's worth the money. Washed up really well too


----------



## huckybuck

Anyone watching The Open from Portrush?

There is a link to cats lol!!

I lived there 30 years ago while at uni and it's where I got Cinders - she was the beautiful girl that turned me into a Crazy Cat Lady.

When I left she came back with me to live in Birmingham but when she died I went back and scattered some of her ashes on the beach where I used to take her for a walk.

The uni had membership at Royal Portrush but I just wasn't interested back then (big mistake) so have never actually played there - I used to go to the nightclub (Kelly's) directly over the road from the club house every Wed and Sun though lol!


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh well @huckybuck I went traditional and for Volcanic (the original Le Creuset orange), nothing to do with the fact that it was "only" £133 and therefore the cheapest option by miles, haha! I did really like the marine but there was no 26cm option and the 30cm is too big for the oven I normally use. I have a random colour selection in the kitchen, don't know why really, I blame my tea towel addiction! I bought a Le Creuset stainless sauté pan five years ago when we moved in and it's still perfect, despite the use it gets, so I know it's worth the money. Washed up really well too


I'd want it to wash it's flippin self up at that price.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

If only @Cully


----------



## popcornsmum

Has anyone else seen the new CATS trailer? I'm not really sure what I think! I really love the original and don't like change!!! Lol! https://www.polygon.com/platform/am...usical-release-date-taylor-swift-ian-mckellan


----------



## Tawny75

popcornsmum said:


> Has anyone else seen the new CATS trailer? I'm not really sure what I think! I really love the original and don't like change!!! Lol! https://www.polygon.com/platform/am...usical-release-date-taylor-swift-ian-mckellan


Oooooh that looks good! I want them to do a film of Wicked!


----------



## oliviarussian

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh well @huckybuck I went traditional and for Volcanic (the original Le Creuset orange), nothing to do with the fact that it was "only" £133 and therefore the cheapest option by miles, haha! I did really like the marine but there was no 26cm option and the 30cm is too big for the oven I normally use. I have a random colour selection in the kitchen, don't know why really, I blame my tea towel addiction! I bought a Le Creuset stainless sauté pan five years ago when we moved in and it's still perfect, despite the use it gets, so I know it's worth the money. Washed up really well too


You should keep an eye out for vintage Cousances cookware, very similar and considered better by some, Le Creuset bought them up and took over but because nobody recognises the name anymore you can pick them up second hand for a fraction of the cost!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

huckybuck said:


> The uni had membership at Royal Portrush but I just wasn't interested back then (big mistake) so have never actually played there - I used to go to the nightclub (Kelly's) directly over the road from the club house every Wed and Sun though lol!


Kellys is still a major nightclub - they have big events on there all the time


----------



## huckybuck

BarneyBobCat said:


> Kellys is still a major nightclub - they have big events on there all the time


Isn't it known as Lush now? 
The Golf Links hotel looks like it's had a revamp! Going to have to go back at some point!! I really miss the town, the people and those days.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

huckybuck said:


> Isn't it known as Lush now?


It is indeed


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Bertie'sMum said:


> As I sit here writing this I'm beginning to feel guilty ! I'm going away for a long weekend (Friday - Sunday) and leaving Bertie "home alone" (well, not quite 'alone' as my lovely neighbour will be checking in on him and feeding him for the two and a half days I'm away). Since he came to live with me nearly two years ago we haven't spent one night apart. I don't "do" holidays (being retired life is one long holiday according to my family). But for the last few years, every July, I go down to visit friends in Folkestone for a long weekend and attend the charity ball that they organise - I umm'ed and aah'ed about going this year but as it is the last one they will be organising and, especially as I didn't go down last year, I felt I really should go and support them this year.
> 
> On the one hand I am looking forward to going and seeing them and catching up with them and their friends who I've met over the years and got to know, BUT, on the other hand I know that I'm going to be worrying about his little lordship for the entire weekend - aaarrghhh what's a Catmum to do ?:Arghh:Arghh


Well I'm back from my weekend away (had a lovely time  despite the rubbish weather on Friday/Saturday) - why was I worried about going ? My lovely neighbour reports that he ate EVERYTHING she put in front of him (never does that for me !), enjoyed play times and a grooming session; used his litter trays with no problem and was an absolute angel ! Apart from sitting on the windowsill miaowing piteously to be let out (but was easily distracted with toys !)

When I got home yesterday afternoon he had to go out and check that everything in the garden was OK first, but since then hasn't left my side


----------



## ChaosCat

Bertie'sMum said:


> Well I'm back from my weekend away (had a lovely time  despite the rubbish weather on Friday/Saturday) - why was I worried about going ? My lovely neighbour reports that he ate EVERYTHING she put in front of him (never does that for me !), enjoyed play times and a grooming session; used his litter trays with no problem and was an absolute angel ! Apart from sitting on the windowsill miaowing piteously to be let out (but was easily distracted with toys !)
> 
> When I got home yesterday afternoon he had to go out and check that everything in the garden was OK first, but since then hasn't left my side


That's perfect! Next time you'll feel a lot easier about a weekend away. Hooray for such a lovely neighbour!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well that was an interesting night, thunder and lightening from 1.20 to about 4am! Torrential rain at one point that caused the storm drain outside my house to flow the wrong way.

Beautiful and sunny now but warm and slightly muggy already

Hope everyone ok as I’ve seen from some friends Facebook posts that it caused trees to come down!

P.s. looking out the back of my house both my neighbours and one next to them left full loads of washing on the line... did they no check the forecast. Oh well... suppose it will dry again in this heat


----------



## Bertie'sMum

We didn't have the threatened storm last night - just a few flashes of lightening about 2 am but I didn't hear any follow up thunder. Just as well that I did water the garden yesterday evening rather than wait for the rain !


----------



## ChaosCat

Willow_Warren said:


> Well that was an interesting night, thunder and lightening from 1.20 to about 4am! Torrential rain at one point that caused the storm drain outside my house to flow the wrong way.
> 
> Beautiful and sunny now but warm and slightly muggy already
> 
> Hope everyone ok as I've seen from some friends Facebook posts that it caused trees to come down!
> 
> P.s. looking out the back of my house both my neighbours and one next to them left full loads of washing on the line... did they no check the forecast. Oh well... suppose it will dry again in this heat


Thunderstorm- lovely! Would so appreciate one right now. 30 degrees Celsius already at this time of morning and rising steadily.
Annie has turned into a creature of the night. She enjoys the comparitively cooler air (still well above 20 degrees) outside and stays in after noon. Sensible girl.


----------



## Willow_Warren

I think it might have been nice to stand out in the rain last night... the storm drain out the front of my house overflowing not so much fun though (as the water run down my drive and into my house when it gets really bad!). Before that threat I used to love rain and thunder...

It was 20°C at 7am this morning... tomorrow is due to be mid 30°C...


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Someone's not very happy with me at the moment as I'm insisting he stay indoors - it's far too hot outside ! I've told him he can go out later when I get back from seeing The Lion King in a lovely air conditioned cinema


----------



## SbanR

Bertie'sMum said:


> Someone's not very happy with me at the moment as I'm insisting he stay indoors - it's far too hot outside ! I've told him he can go out later when I get back from seeing The Lion King in a lovely air conditioned cinema


Jessie spends all day outside, only coming in for meals. She finds a shady spot and with the breeze its far cooler than indoors


----------



## ewelsh

Well I spent 2 hours last night watering the garden, got bitten to death in the process only for it to rain hard!  Mutter mutter mutter!
It’s too hot for me, I have two fans on the go, one on the cats the other on the dogs whilst I melt  plus we have the dreadful thunder flies again! Horrible little things get everywhere!


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Well I spent 2 hours last night watering the garden, got bitten to death in the process only for it to rain hard!  Mutter mutter mutter!
> It's too hot for me, I have two fans on the go, one on the cats the other on the dogs whilst I melt  plus we have the dreadful thunder flies again! Horrible little things get everywhere!


Hehe. Don't you watch the weather forecasts eWelsh. We're bound to get more thunderstorms but perhaps you should water the garden again this evening to make sure it happens:Hilarious


----------



## Bertie'sMum

SbanR said:


> Jessie spends all day outside, only coming in for meals. She finds a shady spot and with the breeze its far cooler than indoors


well I'm back now and himself has gone out - hope he can find a cool spot under the shrubs as no cooling breeze here ! At least I stayed cool in the cinema (in fact at one point I felt cold due to the air conditioning )

I am definitely not looking forward to tomorrow ! I volunteer at our local hospice charity shop on Thursday mornings - it's "warm" in there at the best of times as we have two very large plate glass windows that get the sun all day and only two small fans for the whole shop but with the thermometer due to hit 37 tomorrow it's going to be totally unbearable


----------



## SbanR

Bertie'sMum said:


> well I'm back now and himself has gone out - hope he can find a cool spot under the shrubs as no cooling breeze here ! At least I stayed cool in the cinema (in fact at one point I felt cold due to the air conditioning )
> 
> I am definitely not looking forward to tomorrow ! I volunteer at our local hospice charity shop on Thursday mornings - it's "warm" in there at the best of times as we have two very large plate glass windows that get the sun all day and only two small fans for the whole shop but with the thermometer due to hit 37 tomorrow it's going to be totally unbearable


Might be ok in the morning. It didn't start to get hot here till nearer midday


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha, my lovely pal gave me a pressie yesterday 










I don't know *what* she's trying to tell me...!


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> Haha, my lovely pal gave me a pressie yesterday
> 
> View attachment 411857
> 
> 
> I don't know *what* she's trying to tell me...!


Nothing you don't already know! :Hilarious


----------



## Willow_Warren

So this morning as I had a few minutes I started tidying my spare room t̶o̶ ̶p̶r̶e̶p̶a̶r̶e̶ ̶i̶t̶ ̶a̶s̶ ̶a̶ ̶s̶a̶f̶e̶ ̶r̶o̶o̶m̶ ̶f̶o̶r̶ ̶a̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶n̶e̶w̶ ̶k̶i̶t̶t̶y̶ ̶a̶d̶d̶i̶t̶i̶o̶n̶ ̶because it needed tidying...

I can across a large box with lots of the air pocket packaging in... I wondered what I had ordered in such a large box that I couldn't remember, well I ordered something for craft but it was anything but large.... over-packaged or what!!










It will probably make a good box for secret Santa posting

Hannah 

p.s. I just left the world worst voicemail on the rescue's phone... I just got nervous... they will think I'm a proper nutter and never call me back!:Shy


----------



## Soozi

Willow_Warren said:


> So this morning as I had a few minutes I started tidying my spare room t̶o̶ ̶p̶r̶e̶p̶a̶r̶e̶ ̶i̶t̶ ̶a̶s̶ ̶a̶ ̶s̶a̶f̶e̶ ̶r̶o̶o̶m̶ ̶f̶o̶r̶ ̶a̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶n̶e̶w̶ ̶k̶i̶t̶t̶y̶ ̶a̶d̶d̶i̶t̶i̶o̶n̶ ̶because it needed tidying...
> 
> I can across a large box with lots of the air pocket packaging in... I wondered what I had ordered in such a large box that I couldn't remember, well I ordered something for craft but it was anything but large.... over-packaged or what!!
> 
> View attachment 412286
> 
> 
> It will probably make a good box for secret Santa posting
> 
> Hannah
> 
> p.s. I just left the world worst voicemail on the rescue's phone... I just got nervous... they will think I'm a proper nutter and never call me back!:Shy


Lol I've done that so many times on answering machines! You wish you could just go back and delete it!


----------



## Richard Assh

Hi guys, I just wondered if anyone could help me out. I'm a features writer at The Sun and we're doing a piece about pet owners who love their pets as much as -- if not more than -- their partners. A survey by IAMS today suggested pet owners are happier being with their animals than their partners. I don't know if anyone saw but a dog owner called Angela Garvin was on This Morning last year saying she loved her dog Frenchie more than her husband! 




If anyone is interested in having a quick chat, I'd be really grateful if you could get in touch asap. I'm Richard Assheton on Facebook or Twitter and my direct messages are open. Do you look forward to seeing your cat when you get home more than your wife/husband? Does your cat give you the unconditional love no human can? I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## SusieRainbow

huckybuck said:


> *So talking of confidence - where can I buy some????*
> 
> I was decidedly shabby today - way too nervous, tense, cautious and tentative and as a result couldn't swing, putt or chip for toffee!! Somehow I have managed to hang in but I have a huge amount of work to do tomorrow to try to catch up with the leaders.
> 
> I've decided to hit the wine tonight, hopefully have a raging hangover and not give too hoots about how I play tomorrow!! Maybe then I'll relax and it will be ok lol!!





huckybuck said:


> So talking of confidence - where can I buy some????


You can buy it by the bottle on Amazon !
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wellbeing-...ocphy=1006848&hvtargid=pla-493232902311&psc=1


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Willow_Warren said:


> So this morning as I had a few minutes I started tidying my spare room t̶o̶ ̶p̶r̶e̶p̶a̶r̶e̶ ̶i̶t̶ ̶a̶s̶ ̶a̶ ̶s̶a̶f̶e̶ ̶r̶o̶o̶m̶ ̶f̶o̶r̶ ̶a̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶n̶e̶w̶ ̶k̶i̶t̶t̶y̶ ̶a̶d̶d̶i̶t̶i̶o̶n̶ ̶because it needed tidying...
> 
> I can across a large box with lots of the air pocket packaging in... I wondered what I had ordered in such a large box that I couldn't remember, well I ordered something for craft but it was anything but large.... over-packaged or what!!
> 
> View attachment 412286
> 
> 
> It will probably make a good box for secret Santa posting
> 
> Hannah
> 
> p.s. I just left the world worst voicemail on the rescue's phone... I just got nervous... they will think I'm a proper nutter and never call me back!:Shy


Errrrrm, NEW KITTY?????????????


----------



## TriTri

Saw this and thought of Cat Chatterers...or rather their cats...


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Haha, my lovely pal gave me a pressie yesterday
> 
> View attachment 411857
> 
> 
> I don't know *what* she's trying to tell me...!


Ooh look at those cheekbones Mrs F!!!!



Richard Assh said:


> Hi guys, I just wondered if anyone could help me out. I'm a features writer at The Sun and we're doing a piece about pet owners who love their pets as much as -- if not more than -- their partners. A survey by IAMS today suggested pet owners are happier being with their animals than their partners. I don't know if anyone saw but a dog owner called Angela Garvin was on This Morning last year saying she loved her dog Frenchie more than her husband!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested in having a quick chat, I'd be really grateful if you could get in touch asap. I'm Richard Assheton on Facebook or Twitter and my direct messages are open. Do you look forward to seeing your cat when you get home more than your wife/husband? Does your cat give you the unconditional love no human can? I'd love to hear about it.


Uh oh - best not let Mr HB see this or we'll both be contacting The Sun lol!!


----------



## SbanR

Uh oh - best not let Mr HB see this or we’ll both be contacting The Sun lol!!
[QUOTE="huckybuck, post: 1065478616, member:

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## BarneyBobCat

:Hungover:Hungover:Hungover:Hungover
We are like zombies today. Barney is back to his old tricks, he's been doing the wall of death round the bedroom since 4am. Don't know what has happened, but the last few days he has been up and down the curtains again and flying round the house at light speed. We are thinking reducing his gabapentin may be making him less drowsy, although even on 75mg a day he didn't look drowsy. Typically we had just put new black out curtains up because his behaviour had been better - I've got a constellation of stars in them now from his claws 

I've tried to tire him out - I was playing with him all last night to the point where he was gasping for air. 10mins later he's running around again. His energy levels are unbelievable. Wish mine were :Hurting


----------



## Willow_Warren

this is what kittens are like 



Can I offer you some coffee and matchsticks??

I've chosen you a page from my workplace mood swings book!


----------



## SbanR

Yay Barney! Go boy GO!!!
You're doing a good job as trainer BBC, building up his endurance beautifully:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## BarneyBobCat

His latest antics. Because of his penchant for chewing cardboard and paper I've had to put the ensuite toilet roll in a little pedal bin. It appears he has worked out the pedal....


----------



## huckybuck

BarneyBobCat said:


> His latest antics. Because of his penchant for chewing cardboard and paper I've had to put the ensuite toilet roll in a little pedal bin. It appears he has worked out the pedal....
> View attachment 412617


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

You have a feline Einstein BBC!  And such an athletic one to boot!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

BarneyBobCat said:


> His latest antics. Because of his penchant for chewing cardboard and paper I've had to put the ensuite toilet roll in a little pedal bin. It appears he has worked out the pedal....
> View attachment 412617


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious He is absolutely lovely- to witness from afar.


----------



## raysmyheart

BarneyBobCat said:


> His latest antics. Because of his penchant for chewing cardboard and paper I've had to put the ensuite toilet roll in a little pedal bin. It appears he has worked out the pedal....


Oh, my! :Jawdrop Barney has great problem-solving abilities. :Cat


----------



## Soozi

raysmyheart said:


> Oh, my! :Jawdrop Barney has great problem-solving abilities. :Cat


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## TriTri

BarneyBobCat said:


> His latest antics. Because of his penchant for chewing cardboard and paper I've had to put the ensuite toilet roll in a little pedal bin. It appears he has worked out the pedal....
> View attachment 412617


Barney is a bit of a rascal; can't think where he gets that from


----------



## raysmyheart

TriTri said:


> Barney is a bit of a rascal


He is also very thorough in his work.:Joyful Barney has really made me smile today! ♥


----------



## BarneyBobCat

And now he sleeps.....


----------



## Soozi

BarneyBobCat said:


> And now he sleeps.....
> View attachment 412665


Even asleep his face spells mischief! Rofl!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh what a lovely mantelpiece adornment you have there, BBC


----------



## Willow_Warren

He really has centralised himself to perfection.


----------



## ewelsh

BarneyBobCat said:


> His latest antics. Because of his penchant for chewing cardboard and paper I've had to put the ensuite toilet roll in a little pedal bin. It appears he has worked out the pedal....
> View attachment 412617


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Its looking very grim our way tonight, this was 8.30 when we took the dog out. What happened to summer


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> Its looking very grim our way tonight, this was 8.30 when we took the dog out. What happened to summer
> 
> View attachment 412745


That's how the whole summer has been for us bar a few days of sun!!


----------



## Jaf

Tis 32degrees! At nearly 2am. Eurgh. I have a headache from the heat, bedroom is 31.1. You’re welcome to have some of this heat. (I’m sooo kind I know)


----------



## Willow_Warren

Yes it’s really windy here, we had rain thurs night but so far (touch wood) the torrential downpours others have had have missed us. There’s been a few days of pleasant sunshine.


----------



## ewelsh

Summer! What’s that? Oh you mean that mini heat wave blip 


Yesterday I got caught out whilst walking the dogs in the biggest downfall I have ever seen, I am not joking when I say I was soaked to the bone, my so called waterproof walking boots and coat are still wet today!  On a brighter more positive note my lawns have never been so green in August!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

We had torrential rain yesterday. I got absolutely soaked to the skin. It was bouncing


----------



## Bertie'sMum

We seem to keep 'missing' the worst of it  Was supposed to have had torrential rain yesterday but all we got was an hour or two of heavy rain during the night and although it is very windy today we're only getting light rain showers now and then.


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Summer! What's that? Oh you mean that mini heat wave blip
> 
> Yesterday I got caught out whilst walking the dogs in the biggest downfall I have ever seen, I am not joking when I say I was soaked to the bone, my so called waterproof walking boots and coat are still wet today!  On a brighter more positive note my lawns have never been so green in August!


And the moral of the tale? Wear your Barbour wax jacket when there's torrential rain forecast


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> And the moral of the tale? Wear your Barbour wax jacket when there's torrential rain forecast


It is a Barbour actually @SbanR admittedly nearly 30yrs old


----------



## BarneyBobCat

It was really warm yesterday so I went out in a t-shirt 
:Arghh


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> It is a Barbour actually @SbanR admittedly nearly 30yrs old


Send it back for a rewax!

Ps. My clever tablet changed "rewax" to "reward". Perhaps the company will reward you if you send it back?:Hilarious


----------



## INTRESTED

Hi there,
I'm here to be get some answers.
I have had a black British short hair before and I really want a new cat, most likely a Bengal cat.
I want a Bengal cat because they boast a elegant character about themselves and also they look magnificent.
I am up for the challenge.
I am up to pay for a good companion.
May I ask do Bengal cats roam far because my other car didn't
Please reply thankyou


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Bengals are not outdoor cats - they are known to be neighbourhood terrorists!


----------



## ewelsh

Hello @INTRESTED and welcome to the forum.

I have met a few Bengal cats, they are intelligent, active and energetic. They LOVE to climb and need lots of mental and physical stimulation.

I would seriously consider an outdoor enclosure with a lot of interest. High climb activities indoors and not left alone too often.

I would research the breed throughly and contact Bengal society and reputable breeders of Bengals for example https://www.dreamstonebengals.co.uk/

do not use known pet shop etc.

Good luck


----------



## Jaf

Happy happy happy happy! The cats recognise the sound of my car and come running up the hill. Came home late from a night out and all the cats were there...including Slinky! She’s been missing for 2 weeks. Her and her daughter are the only ones I can’t touch so couldn’t check her over, but she’s walking fine and eating fine. Lost a little weight, but similar to the others (it’s very hot so they’ve all lost interest in food). Slinky has never done this before, I’ve “had” her for 4 years. She’s neutered so it’s not that.

I asked her where she’d been. I got a shy little meow.


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Happy happy happy happy! The cats recognise the sound of my car and come running up the hill. Came home late from a night out and all the cats were there...including Slinky! She's been missing for 2 weeks. Her and her daughter are the only ones I can't touch so couldn't check her over, but she's walking fine and eating fine. Lost a little weight, but similar to the others (it's very hot so they've all lost interest in food). Slinky has never done this before, I've "had" her for 4 years. She's neutered so it's not that.
> 
> I asked her where she'd been. I got a shy little meow.


Bless her. Slinky's not letting you into her secret just yet. Just as well. Maybe you wouldn't approve lol.


----------



## Jonescat

Gorgeous cat pictures in the Guardian today
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/gallery/2019/aug/14/walter-chandoha-cats-in-pictures


----------



## huckybuck

Jonescat said:


> Gorgeous cat pictures in the Guardian today
> https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/gallery/2019/aug/14/walter-chandoha-cats-in-pictures


Oh I absolutely adore his work!!

Might have to get the book!!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Jonescat said:


> Gorgeous cat pictures in the Guardian today
> https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/gallery/2019/aug/14/walter-chandoha-cats-in-pictures


I like the tree on the fence!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just got stung by a wasp, three times! Never been stung before. The actual sting itself wasn’t too bad but it’s rather painful now. Yuck! Vicious stripey ******* !!


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just got stung by a wasp, three times! Never been stung before. The actual sting itself wasn't too bad but it's rather painful now. Yuck! Vicious stripey ******* !!


I got stung a few weeks ago playing golf - I wouldn't mind but I hadn't even done anything to aggravate him - he just landed and stung. It was ok at first but once the adrenaline wore off gosh it hurt. I even took an antihistamine just in case though I'n Not allergic.

I hate wasps!!! Serve no purpose lol!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

This one was in my sleeve! No idea how. Most pesky - it's very very painful at the moment. have had two anti-histamines and ibuprofen. Feel a bit odd so might need a little lie down. I'd go and lie on the bed but Oscar is in my place there


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> This one was in my sleeve! No idea how. Most pesky - it's very very painful at the moment. have had two anti-histamines and ibuprofen. Feel a bit odd so might need a little lie down. I'd go and lie on the bed but Oscar is in my place there


 wasps seem to be a bit drowsy this time of year for some reason hun and sting indiscriminately! Not sure ibuprofen is a good idea with antihistamines. Try rubbing some vinegar on the sting I heard that helps. 
Don't even think about disturbing Oscar btw! Lol!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Anti-histamines and iburprofen are fine, don't worry (no drug interaction between them)  When we chased the wasp out of the window, husband said the wasp was very sleepy. Oh and as if I'd disturb Oscar, I shall have a little sofa nap, haha! He can have the total comfort.


----------



## ewelsh

I love bees but dislike wasps.

I carry an EpiPen as I react quite severely. I got stung in the garden last week and ran across the lawns to get my pen just in case and I was fine :Woot but my goodness it stung for ages. Vinegar and ice will do the trick.
My arm was a swollen lump for a good week. It hasn’t dropped off yet so I’ll be fine  

Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## LeArthur

I feel your pain @Mrs Funkin, I was once stung my a wasp and it left it's sting in my finger! :Arghh My finger swelled up so much I could barely bend it for a while, silly wasp!

Here's a video of a baby Jaguar I just watched and felt I had to share


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks all, I've been asleep (I blame the anti-hists as we only ever have the drowsy version, haha!) and it's definitely less sore  

Baby jaguar  *rrroooaaarrrrr*


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just got stung by a wasp, three times! Never been stung before. The actual sting itself wasn't too bad but it's rather painful now. Yuck! Vicious stripey ******* !!


This reminded me of Viz magazine - they sell t-shirts:


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Look at what the stripy b*****d has done to me! Clearly not the most flattering angle...! Edited for swearing, sorry @SbanR


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> Look at what the stripy bastard has done to me! Clearly not the most flattering angle...!
> 
> View attachment 413737


Oooh Hun that looks nasty! Hope it is ok soon. Ouch! xxx


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Look at what the stripy bastard has done to me! Clearly not the most flattering angle...!
> 
> View attachment 413737


 Mrs F! Language!
:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

The little s*** Mrs F!!! 

Gosh I hope you are ok!!!


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Look at what the stripy b*****d has done to me! Clearly not the most flattering angle...! Edited for swearing, sorry @SbanR
> 
> View attachment 413737


Without seeing the post above yours I thought for a second the stripy b*****d was Oscar and was shocked that a) you call him such names and b) what he could have done to leave such a sore!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sorry CC - a flying black and yellow stripy ******* !


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sorry CC - a flying black and yellow stripy ******* !


What are those ******* Mrs F????:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

@ChaosCat your above message made me laugh! :Hilarious

@Mrs Funkin ouch nasty little beggars aren't they. Are you feeling better now? Xx
Odd because I was stung in exactly the same place! Couldn't get more sensitive area could you xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmm well I have an out of hours GP appt (finally!) at 11:45. It’s a great service but it’s been a nightmare to sort out - which is why folk just go to A&E with things they shouldn’t. The lady on the line said they would just send a prescription to pharmacy but they want to see me.


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hmmm well I have an out of hours GP appt (finally!) at 11:45. It's a great service but it's been a nightmare to sort out - which is why folk just go to A&E with things they shouldn't. The lady on the line said they would just send a prescription to pharmacy but they want to see me.


Oh dear! Has it got worse? Sounds like a nasty reaction.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes @Soozi its tracking round my arm now and I have a low grade temp. I'll be rattling at this rate with antibiotics, anti histamines, ibuprofen and paracetamol!


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yes @Soozi its tracking round my arm now and I have a low grade temp. I'll be rattling at this rate with antibiotics, anti histamines, ibuprofen and paracetamol!


If it's tracking you must be seen quick! Good luck hun! Let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yes @Soozi its tracking round my arm now and I have a low grade temp. I'll be rattling at this rate with antibiotics, anti histamines, ibuprofen and paracetamol!


Oh dear... I bet you have been good and drawn round the initial mark... Just a heads up to those with a tracking rash/infection

Am glad you gave the wasp hell on this thread but seriously now I think you were too nice.

Best of luck at the GP visit but low grade fever and that tracking you wouldn't be wasting Accident and Emergency time either. Am over cautious after having sepsis though


----------



## ewelsh

Oh dear @Mrs Funkin you have reacted badly. Good luck x


----------



## LeArthur

Oh no @Mrs Funkin!! Hope you get sorted with the OOH GP.


----------



## Charity

Just caught up with this, poor you Mrs F. Hope you get some help soon and feel better. Little critter! (not you Mrs F, the stripey one).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm alright, thank you everyone. I have antibiotics now, so along with everything else it will be on it's way out soon. 

Back to the hospital later to see Mother, not sure how much longer we will need to go for, my stings are minor in comparison  However I do need to be well to be able to be here for husband, hence wanting to get sorted.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm alright, thank you everyone. I have antibiotics now, so along with everything else it will be on it's way out soon.
> 
> Back to the hospital later to see Mother, not sure how much longer we will need to go for, my stings are minor in comparison  However I do need to be well to be able to be here for husband, hence wanting to get sorted.


You are going through a hard time, wishing you strength


----------



## lullabydream

Oh love to you @Mrs Funkin glad you are sorted, and you'll remain in my thoughts over these hospital visits. It's never easy for anyone.


----------



## LeArthur

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Psygon

lea247 said:


> View attachment 414032
> 
> 
> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


hahaha!!


----------



## SbanR

@Charity the catnip moths are back








Saw this beautiful dragonfly this afternoon


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> @Charity the catnip moths are back
> View attachment 414033
> 
> Saw this beautiful dragonfly this afternoon
> View attachment 414034


Yes we've had a few too. Lovely photo of the dragonfly.


----------



## SbanR

Mum








And baby


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Mum
> View attachment 414035
> 
> And baby
> View attachment 414036


Aww I love hedgehogs, I've never had them visit my garden but mum has one visit hers.


----------



## ewelsh

I LOVE hedgehogs, I have stopped traffic to rescue one before, she was so small, so I got out of my car to pick this slow little one up and she turned into the road runner  of course after stopping traffic both ways I had to catch her! She had me running round! I did catch her and release her in a safe place, but my goodness they can run fast :Hilarious

I have petitioned with my local council to reduce the traffic on a particular road going into the village, there are always hedgehogs around, 6 months later after fighting its turned out there are 30 new builds going up :Banghead so bang goes my hedgehogs homes!


----------



## Charity

There are loads of new homes going up around here taking away the countryside, its heartbreaking. :Arghh


----------



## Summercat

Love the dragonfly on the blackberries and the hedgehogs @SbanR

That's sad @Charity


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ewelsh said:


> I LOVE hedgehogs, I have stopped traffic to rescue one before, she was so small, so I got out of my car to pick this slow little one up and she turned into the road runner  of course after stopping traffic both ways I had to catch her! She had me running round! I did catch her and release her in a safe place, but my goodness they can run fast :Hilarious
> 
> I have petitioned with my local council to reduce the traffic on a particular road going into the village, there are always hedgehogs around, 6 months later after fighting its turned out there are 30 new builds going up :Banghead so bang goes my hedgehogs homes!


perhaps you could petition them to build a few hedgehog tunnels whilst there at it so they can cross the road safely ?


----------



## ewelsh

I will give that a go @Bertie'sMum thank you


----------



## Psygon

Psygon said:


> They have just got back to me. They said they appreciated my honesty, and are willing to keep the job offer open until the internal process at my place happens. So by Wednesday ... Have to see now if my current employer comes through with the offer.
> 
> It has certainly put the external folks in a good light, as I wasn't expecting them to keep the offer on the table!


No idea if anyone remembers the quandry I was in last November with a job offer...

I did end up staying put in my existing place, they created a role I had to apply for as a temporary role and despite some tough competition I was successful.

This then went to external recruitment which I had to apply for and then be interviewed for, and today I finally found out that I got my new job 

Looking back it's weird to think this all kicked off in November last year!

It's also weird as today I saw a new job I want to apply for, hah!


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> No idea if anyone remembers the quandry I was in last November with a job offer...
> 
> I did end up staying put in my existing place, they created a role I had to apply for as a temporary role and despite some tough competition I was successful.
> 
> This then went to external recruitment which I had to apply for and then be interviewed for, and today I finally found out that I got my new job
> 
> Looking back it's weird to think this all kicked off in November last year!
> 
> It's also weird as today I saw a new job I want to apply for, hah!


Bit of a long slog but you got there in the end @Psygon, well done xx


----------



## SbanR

Psygon said:


> No idea if anyone remembers the quandry I was in last November with a job offer...
> 
> I did end up staying put in my existing place, they created a role I had to apply for as a temporary role and despite some tough competition I was successful.
> 
> This then went to external recruitment which I had to apply for and then be interviewed for, and today I finally found out that I got my new job
> 
> Looking back it's weird to think this all kicked off in November last year!
> 
> It's also weird as today I saw a new job I want to apply for, hah!


Yes, I remember the quandary you were in. Are you going to apply for this new job?


----------



## Moglets

Mrs Funkin said:


> Does anyone else get a bit irritated that people come onto the forum to ask for advice (often regarding very serious medical issues) and then never return with an update? I
> 
> Thanks @Charity i feel much better now


Aw, don't get annoyed. People desperate for help don't usually think about this. Why not just add "_Let us know what happens_" or even "How's things going?". Hardly worth being annoyed, really.


----------



## huckybuck

I get a bit frustrated when people come on and ask for advice or have questions in their initial post but never look at or wait for replies. It feels like we are simply a sounding board for their thoughts rather than a place for interaction. 

You can spend quite a lot of time and energy empathising and offering suggestions to help only for it never to be read. That is sad and disappointing.


----------



## Soozi

I get very annoyed by it! People put time and effort into helping others and dont even get a thanks for it. Sometimes I realise they don’t like the replies they get. But a quick update only takes a minute when kind members have rallied to their aid.


----------



## ChaosCat

@SbanR I've just found Ollie in a cat food advertisement:


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> @SbanR I've just found Ollie in a cat food advertisement:
> 
> View attachment 414796


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

I hope it was a good food!


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> I hope it was a good food!


Eco, sustainable sources, ingredients good and very expensive- nothing Ollie needs to feel ashamed about.
It's called Fair Cat.


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Eco, sustainable sources, ingredients good and very expensive- nothing Ollie needs to feel ashamed about.
> It's called Fair Cat.


Will you contact them on Ollie's behalf? They did not ask for permission; a humble apology and some remuneration would be acceptable


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Will you contact them on Ollie's behalf? They did not ask for permission; a humble apology and some remuneration would be acceptable


At least a big box of their food is in order, totally agree!


----------



## Jonescat

Stolen from Facebook


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Im at my mother in laws and my stupid wife has forgotten Barneys wet food


----------



## ChaosCat

BarneyBobCat said:


> Im at my mother in laws and my stupid wife has forgotten Barneys wet food


Good that you remembered to take it with you, though! 

...or were you as stupid as your wife? :Singing


----------



## BarneyBobCat

ChaosCat said:


> Good that you remembered to take it with you, though!
> 
> ...or were you as stupid as your wife? :Singing


We all have our jobs, I managed to do mine right!!! 

Just got back from Tesco, the food selection was poor. The best I could get was Crave wet - this is the Whiskas attempt at good quality, 65% protein. Luckily he has eaten it


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> We all have our jobs, I managed to do mine right!!!
> 
> Just got back from Tesco, the food selection was poor. The best I could get was Crave wet - this is the Whiskas attempt at good quality, 65% protein. Luckily he has eaten it


Hope he doesn't get the trots!:Bag


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> Hope he doesn't get the trots!:Bag


It won't be my fault if he does! In that respect though he seems to take after his human mummy rather than human daddy so Im not worried


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> It won't be my fault if he does! In that respect though he seems to take after his human mummy rather than human daddy so Im not worried


As you don't intend to do the cleaning up if he does get the #####?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> As you don't intend to do the cleaning up if he does get the #####?


It would be pretty funny if he back fired at my mother in laws :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> It would be pretty funny if he back fired at my mother in laws :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


You're a wicked SIL, but let us know if its  or


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> You're a wicked SIL, but let us know if its  or


Unfortunately he's just done a solid 

Hopefully he doesn't spray in the car on the way home...


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> Unfortunately he's just done a solid
> 
> Hopefully he doesn't spray in the car on the way home...


You'd get your just deserts if he does!


----------



## ChaosCat

Cavy sitting for my neighbours. As she adopts elderly and not totally well piggies on principal I had to give medicine to 5 out of 7. With some basic cleaning, preparing food, exchanging water etc it took me about 45 mins. At what time does she get up to be done before leaving for work at about 6.30 each morning? :Wideyed


----------



## Willow_Warren

@ChaosCat aww... little wheaks wheaks that looks like a lovely enriched enclosure for them, what a nice things for her to do!

Hopefully they take their medication well

Hannah


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Cavy sitting for my neighbours. As she adopts elderly and not totally well piggies on principal I had to give medicine to 5 out of 7. With some basic cleaning, preparing food, exchanging water etc it took me about 45 mins. At what time does she get up to be done before leaving for work at about 6.30 each morning? :Wideyed
> 
> View attachment 415220
> 
> 
> View attachment 415221
> 
> 
> View attachment 415222
> 
> 
> View attachment 415223
> 
> 
> View attachment 415219


Beautiful piggies. Looks a wonderful set up, they're very lucky


----------



## ChaosCat

Willow_Warren said:


> @ChaosCat aww... little wheaks wheaks that looks like a lovely enriched enclosure for them, what a nice things for her to do!
> 
> Hopefully they take their medication well
> 
> Hannah


They have a very lovely big enclosure, almost the complete room, three floors.
Yes, they all took their medicine easily luckily.


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Cavy sitting for my neighbours. As she adopts elderly and not totally well piggies on principal I had to give medicine to 5 out of 7. With some basic cleaning, preparing food, exchanging water etc it took me about 45 mins. At what time does she get up to be done before leaving for work at about 6.30 each morning? :Wideyed
> 
> View attachment 415220
> 
> 
> View attachment 415221
> 
> 
> View attachment 415222
> 
> 
> View attachment 415223
> 
> 
> View attachment 415219


Aww I love piggies, what a wonderful set up. I love it when I see people have the right set ups for piggies.
Another one that adores their little wheak wheaks & when they get so excited jumping about.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Glamping in the rain. What happened to the heatwave?!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It's all here BBC (we have quite a breeze as well though)


----------



## Willow_Warren

Yep... sun in shining here too... (although I would not recommend anyone holiday's in Milton keynes...)


----------



## BarneyBobCat

The rain has stopped so I've been in a hot tub for a couple of hours. I can see the sun in the distance


----------



## BarneyBobCat

So we took Barney glamping for the night. There was a fire pit so I had to build the biggest bonfire known to man. Im pretty sure the International Space Station would have called it in to NASA. Anyways, Barney still smells of burning wood 19 hours later - he has cleaned himself many times and I have used grooming wipes on him. He seems absolutely fine but could this have done him any harm?


----------



## Jaf

I wouldn’t have thought so...my lot practically sleep in my log burner. I do have the door closed most of the time, but they smell smoky quite a lot.


----------



## LeArthur

Arthur just let me lint roller him!


----------



## Jaf

Ok own up....who else sings along to the Sheba cat advert!?! Meow meow meow meow meow meow meow (oh baby baby feed me) meow meow meow meow meow. Lovely.


----------



## Soozi




----------



## Charity

Who'd like this in their garden?


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Who'd like this in their garden?
> 
> View attachment 415836


Wow! That cat's face is so realistic


----------



## Soozi

Awww yes please! It’s gorgeous charity! ❤


----------



## Charity

Must be a replica of the little cat on the path, can you see it?


----------



## Soozi

Charity said:


> Must be a replica of the little cat on the path, can you see it?


Awww yes just noticed it!


----------



## SbanR

I wonder why I thought of you when I saw this book displayed @BarneyBobCat :Yawn.
Couldn't resist borrowing it


----------



## SbanR

This youngster was out rather early - 8pm, not quite dark yet


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> I wonder why I thought of you when I saw this book displayed @BarneyBobCat :Yawn.
> Couldn't resist borrowing it


Brilliant! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

My sons foster sons Frodo and Sam, wonder if he will ever let them go.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think the chance is slim to none CC


----------



## Cully

I'm really loving the Hobbits @ChaosCat , so please convince your son to make them a permanent fixture.
Just so she doesn't feel left out, give gorgeous Annie a big kiss on her little pink nose for me (if you dare).


----------



## huckybuck

ChaosCat said:


> My sons foster sons Frodo and Sam, wonder if he will ever let them go.


Not a chance!! They are keepers lol!!


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> I think the chance is slim to none CC


I tend to agree. 



Cully said:


> I'm really loving the Hobbits @ChaosCat , so please convince your son to make them a permanent fixture.
> Just so she doesn't feel left out, give gorgeous Annie a big kiss on her little pink nose for me (if you dare).


I do dare, the fierce piratess is a secret love bug.



huckybuck said:


> Not a chance!! They are keepers lol!!


They do know how to worm into his heart, and there isn't even too much worming necessary.


----------



## ChaosCat

Had a spikey cat in my garden early this morning:


----------



## Jaf

We’ve had bad storms, not as bad as some. Tap waters still off. 

Anyway there’s a row of houses downhill from my house. One in the middle is owned by a lady I slightly knew, she went went back to UK 5 years ago. She left me keys. Part of her patio collapsed from the first floor to the ground floor 2 years ago. I emailed her but never heard back. 

Now her immediate neighbour has been round to ask me to contact her as the flood water has been trapped in her rubble and is damaging his wall. The rubble is in a huge internal garage. I think the neighbour will hire a mini digger and shift the rubble over a bit. It’s a hell of a job. But otherwise the damage to his wall will continue while he sorts this legally. Poor man.


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> We've had bad storms, not as bad as some. Tap waters still off.
> 
> Anyway there's a row of houses downhill from my house. One in the middle is owned by a lady I slightly knew, she went went back to UK 5 years ago. She left me keys. Part of her patio collapsed from the first floor to the ground floor 2 years ago. I emailed her but never heard back.
> 
> Now her immediate neighbour has been round to ask me to contact her as the flood water has been trapped in her rubble and is damaging his wall. The rubble is in a huge internal garage. I think the neighbour will hire a mini digger and shift the rubble over a bit. It's a hell of a job. But otherwise the damage to his wall will continue while he sorts this legally. Poor man.[/QUOTE
> 
> Sounds a real nightmare, Fingers crossed things start to improve soon. Hope you and the gang are keeping safe.


----------



## Jaf

Thanks! Me and the cats are all fine. It’s been warm and sunny so everything’s drying out. I really feel for my neighbour and all the people just a little way away that had much worse storms than here.


----------



## Charity

A friend sent me this today, its amazing and slightly spooky I think

*PRESBYTERIAN *: When you rearrange the letters: *BEST IN PRAYER* *

ASTRONOMER*: When you rearrange the letters: *MOON STARER* *

DESPERATION*: When you rearrange the letters: *A ROPE ENDS IT* *

THE EYES*: When you rearrange the letters: *THEY SEE*

* GEORGE BUSH*: When you rearrange the letters: *HE BUGS GORE* *

THE MORSE CODE* : When you rearrange the letters: *HERE COME DOTS

DORMITORY*: When you rearrange the letters: *DIRTY ROOM* *

SLOT MACHINES*: When you rearrange the letters: *CASH LOST IN ME

ANIMOSITY*: When you rearrange the letters: *IS NO AMITY* *

ELECTION RESULTS*: When you rearrange the letters: *LIES - LET'S RECOUNT* *

SNOOZE ALARMS*: When you rearrange the letters: *ALAS! NO MORE Z 'S* *

A DECIMAL POINT*: When you rearrange the letters: *I'M A DOT IN PLACE* *

THE EARTHQUAKES*: When you rearrange the letters *THAT QUEER SHAKE* *

ELEVEN PLUS TWO*: When you rearrange the letters: *TWELVE PLUS ONE* 
*
AND FOR THE GRAND FINALE:* *

MOTHER-IN-LAW*: When you rearrange the letters: *WOMAN HITLER*

Bet your friends haven't seen this one!!! DON'T FORGET TO SHARE THIS


----------



## lullabydream

That's really good!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Laugher (ok snorted) out loud at the last one!


----------



## ChaosCat

Another spikey cat- this time a kitten rather


----------



## SbanR

I'm enjoying the last of the blackberries


----------



## Tawny75

Okay I need some of the CC Positive vibes. I am a Division Commissioner in Girlguiding and I have to make a very difficult unit visit this evening to a unit which is failing. The reason I need positive vibes it is my old unit and the Leaders I am visiting used to be some of my very best friends. It will be difficult on several levels. I know compared with what others have going on it is not a lot but to me it is so if you could chuck some positive thoughts in my direction I would be really grateful.


----------



## Charity

Its more difficult when its friends but I'm sure you will cope admirably. Sending you lots of positive vibes.


----------



## SbanR

Can see its going to be difficult. Topping up the positive vibes


----------



## Cully

Happy to oblige @Tawny75 , loads of positive vibes heading your way, and hope things go well for you. Good luck.


----------



## ChaosCat

Positive vibes going your way, awkward situations require good vibes.


----------



## ebonycat

Heaps of positive vibes being sent your way @Tawny75 Good luck xx


----------



## lullabydream

Positive vibes @Tawny75


----------



## huckybuck

Oh I hope the visit is as calm and easy as it can be in the circumstances and you get the result that you need without issue.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh am I too late to send positive vibes!


On their way xxxxxxx


----------



## Tawny75

Well it was horrible and I feel I have banged my head against the wall for an hour


----------



## huckybuck

Tawny75 said:


> Well it was horrible and I feel I have banged my head against the wall for an hour


That's annoying Tawny - you never know what you have said might sink in after the event when they have had time to reflect on things xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barneys latest trick....


----------



## ewelsh

Clever Barney


----------



## ebonycat

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barneys latest trick....


:Hilarious:Hilarious Clever boy :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Who taught you that Barney?


----------



## Trixie1

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barneys latest trick....


Well done Barney onwards and upwards!


----------



## ChaosCat

Turn the handles upwards, helped with my sons for a while.


----------



## Jaf

Good and bad day. Water finally got put back on, 12 days without water has been a pain. I had a 2 hour bath which was lovely! Epsom salts if you have aches are fab.

Started printing documents off, printer got a paper jam and I broke it opening the drawer. #@#*#@. It will cost more for the spare parts than to buy a new one. I am so annoyed at having broken it (I’m a fixer by nature). At least a new printer with have wi fi, so it’ll be easier to print things as currently I email myself from the tablet then go onto the old desktop computer to print the email.


----------



## lullabydream

ChaosCat said:


> Turn the handles upwards, helped with my sons for a while.


Yep that helped my lurcher following me out the front door.. 
It's surprising how you get used to it, and how you are trying normal opening doors the same way


----------



## SbanR

Jaf said:


> Good and bad day. Water finally got put back on, 12 days without water has been a pain. I had a 2 hour bath which was lovely! Epsom salts if you have aches are fab.
> 
> Started printing documents off, printer got a paper jam and I broke it opening the drawer. #@#*#@. It will cost more for the spare parts than to buy a new one. I am so annoyed at having broken it (I'm a fixer by nature). At least a new printer with have wi fi, so it'll be easier to print things as currently I email myself from the tablet then go onto the old desktop computer to print the email.


Two hours! You must have emerged looking like a prune!


----------



## SbanR

lullabydream said:


> Yep that helped my lurcher following me out the front door..
> It's surprising how you get used to it, and how you are trying normal opening doors the same way


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barneys latest trick....


Brilliant - my lot just sit in front of a closed door and howl at it!!


----------



## Soozi

Clever boy! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

At least some people around our way are enjoying the very windy weather today


----------



## huckybuck

Anyone watching Strictly???

Where has Neil been hiding???


----------



## LeArthur

huckybuck said:


> Anyone watching Strictly???
> 
> Where has Neil been hiding???


Meeeeeeeeee!!!

Hiding?! Don't you remember last year?

Here's a reminder  https://metro.co.uk/2019/08/18/neil...p-first-met-split-11-years-together-10591108/

He's been one of the professionals called upon when they do their dance as the results show opener. He definitely did it last year! I'm sure he said it's taken 4 years for him to be paired up with someone, so maybe he's been in the background for 4 years?!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm just watching now. Neil's been in the group dances for a few years now - he's always been brilliant on It Takes Two (if you watch that). I almost think that him being a main dancer this year is because of last year's debacle. I mean how awful for him to have that all played out on national telly - not even just in the papers but on one of the biggest tv shows in the country. 

Every year I say I'm not watching Strictly this year...and then I start to watch it again. It's the sequins. I blame them. Plus there's always one person every year I really like  Oh and Alijaz. I *always* like him


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Every year I say I'm not watching Strictly this year...and then I start to watch it again.


Same here Mrs F! But I'm cunning. I record it and only watch the actual dances, plus the judges giving their comments! I can rely on Bruno being entertaining, while Craig!....................


----------



## ewelsh

Oh I’m a strictly girl too. I have a £2 bet on with my old ladies after week one who will win 

Neil has been in since 2015 but in the background. I think he is very funny especially on “it takes two”

I normally back Giovanni I think he has a wonderful sense of humour yet is so respectful of the more mature women.

I think it’s a male win this year!  Shall we all have a bet without the money?


----------



## Tawny75

I am watching it now too. I must say I do love it x

Karim has just danced and I thought he was very very good. I am enjoying it this year although I have not watched it takes two. I used to love it but Rylan just annoys me so I have not even given it a go.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I thought Karim was excellent - I was so pleasantly surprised. I loved Amy's dress too. My favourite boy celeb is Chris (due to Celebrity Juice), not sure about the girls yet. I reckon Oti will be very glad that her original partner isn't her partner now, as Kelvin seems to have the moves (even if I don't "get" his appeal).

I've not watched ITT yet this year - I do love Zoe on the telly (but can't stand her on the radio). I'm just about to watch the first episode as husband is out windsurfing and Oscar is asleep so I don't want to disturb him doing my upstairs chores  That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it. I actually quite like Rylan - but that's mostly from Celebrity Juice too which is of course an entirely different thing!

@ewelsh I think that's a good idea. Do we have to decide now or can we have another week


----------



## ewelsh

@Mrs Funkin @lea247 @SbanR @huckybuck @Tawny75 @Charity and anyone else who is watching.

I will start a new thread, we all have to guess the winner before next weeks show.

The winner will receive a gift from me, for their cat or cats 

Get thinking and

Keeeep dancing!


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> @Mrs Funkin @lea247 @SbanR @huckybuck @Tawny75 @Charity and anyone else who is watching.
> 
> I will start a new thread, we all have to guess the winner before next weeks show.
> 
> The winner will receive a gift from me, for their cat or cats
> 
> Get thinking and
> 
> Keeeep dancing!


It'll totally be a wild guess (as in eeney meeny miney mo) as I don't follow it closely enough to really know who's who


----------



## huckybuck

I don’t watch ITT so not really noticed Neil before (apart from the stuff last year). What on EARTH was SHE thinking. 

I’m really glad he has the limelight too this year!!! He seems quite a nice chap and very easy on the eye.....


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney has a poorly tummy. He has done a couple of runny poops 

We think it might be the Almo Nature we have tried him on over the last couple of days. Poor little man, he looks under the weather.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear, poor baby boy  It's time to break out the poached fishy, BBC - we hope you feel better soon, Barney.


----------



## huckybuck

On no poor Barney. 

The only time the HBs have dodgy tums is when they have been chewing stuff they shouldn’t - usually in the garden. 

Any plants/flowers or stuff he could have got to?


----------



## ewelsh

Oh poor Barneys bottom is unwell, get better soon Barney


----------



## ebonycat

Poor Barney
Hope his tummy settles down & he feel better soon. 
Will he eat poached white fish or chicken? That’s good for settling down icky bellies.
Feel better soon Barney x


----------



## BarneyBobCat

We did have him in the garden last night so perhaps he has eaten something he shouldn't. Ive put some chicken down for him but he's not really eating unfortunately. Just moping round feeling sorry for himself


----------



## ChaosCat

Poor Barney boy!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh poor little Barney, I hope his tummy settles soon x


----------



## SbanR

Ollie had the squits last Thursday; I think I gave him too much fd organs. A night of fish (done in the microwave) settled his tum


----------



## BarneyBobCat

He keeps lying down in his litter tray, luckily I changed it after his wet poop


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Four poops today now, a new record. Just been to the CoOp for chicken - got drumsticks and thighs poaching now


----------



## slartibartfast

I have a kitten hidden in my bathroom!


----------



## ewelsh

BarneyBobCat said:


> Four poops today now, a new record. Just been to the CoOp for chicken - got drumsticks and thighs poaching now


I hope your boiled chicken helps him, poor Barney



slartibartfast said:


> I have a kitten hidden in my bathroom!


Oh and???????????


----------



## slartibartfast

ewelsh said:


> Oh and???????????


Little girl with flu, no place at the hospital at the moment, I couldn't left her outside alone to die.


----------



## slartibartfast

Delle Seyah Kendry or Tulip O'Hare???


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @slartibartfast bless your kind heart. You are so amazing.


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @slartibartfast bless your kind heart. You are so amazing.


I couldn't just left her without help, doing nothing may cost her life. She deserves better, a full and happy life with devoted slaves, a warm home and good health.


----------



## slartibartfast

I think it's a girl. Remember my Raven?








I was so sure he is a girl, till the moment I delivered him to the vets and the lady said: 'You have balls, little one!'


----------



## slartibartfast

Kendry won't die on the streets, she is my responsibility and my love!


----------



## slartibartfast

She is such a Delle Seyah!!!


----------



## ewelsh

Oh bless you @slartibartfast xxxxxxx thank goodness for people like you xxxxxx


----------



## slartibartfast

Delle Seyah Kendry


----------



## huckybuck

Oh bless you SBF. 

Sending healthy wellness wishes to her that she fights and makes it xxxx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Now up to 5 poos. And he doesn't seem to want to eat the chicken I've poached


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Barney  Your poor little tummy, I'm sorry it feels a bit gippy. I hope you decide to eat some chicken or some fishy overnight and wake up feeling better in the morning.


----------



## huckybuck

Poor Barney.

Has he been sick at all?

Does he feel hot?

Hopefully he’s getting rid of what’s causing the problem. Can you clean him after he goes so that he’s not trying to clean himself and getting re infected. 

Make sure he has plenty of extra water around to get him to try to drink. 

But if he’s no better in the morning it might be a vet visit.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Hi HB. No sick and he doesn't feel hot. He has just been playing a bit so Im hopeful he is getting over whatever it is. I have been using Animology cat wipes to clean his bum bum. Fingers crossed he is back to normal tomorrow


----------



## huckybuck

BarneyBobCat said:


> Hi HB. No sick and he doesn't feel hot. He has just been playing a bit so Im hopeful he is getting over whatever it is. I have been using Animology cat wipes to clean his bum bum. Fingers crossed he is back to normal tomorrow


Glad to hear he seems ok in himself. 
Perhaps he's self regulating by not wanting to eat anything. 
Everything crossed he's ok by the morning.

Have a look at the stuff in the garden - anything that has a bulb or tubour can be toxic/upsetting if they chew. Or plants that look like grass but aren't. Huck can easily get dodgy bots when he chews stuff that isn't grass.


----------



## ChaosCat

Hope Barney is his perky self again this morning.


----------



## slartibartfast

Kendry is amazing, very brave, she takes eyedrops with purring.


----------



## ebonycat

Morning all, insomnia madness last night. Heavy head this morning so coffee is needed.
Alfie has decided that now is a good time to go completely crazy, run up & downstairs, through his tunnel, everywhere.......
I do hope Barney is feeling better this morning @BarneyBobCat .
@slartibartfast you're a kitty angel, bless you, please stay safe xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

So we think Barney is back to normal! He was up at 2am wanting cuddles and has been tearing round the house since then. He didn't really eat much overnight, my poached chicken has been an epic fail. But he has wolfed down nearly a full can of Chicken and Turkey Thrive, been for a big wee and seems much brighter in himself. The wait for a solid poo continues...


----------



## Charity

Hope Barney is feeling much better this morning and got rid of the nasty whatever it is. Edit this - that;s really good news.

@slartibartfast, sending lots of good vibes for Kendry

@ebonycat sorry you've had a bad night. We've had the zoomies this morning as well about 5 o'clock making OH moan as it woke him up.


----------



## huckybuck

BarneyBobCat said:


> So we think Barney is back to normal! He was up at 2am wanting cuddles and has been tearing round the house since then. He didn't really eat much overnight, my poached chicken has been an epic fail. But he has wolfed down nearly a full can of Chicken and Turkey Thrive, been for a big wee and seems much brighter in himself. The wait for a solid poo continues...


So glad he seems better!!


----------



## ewelsh

BarneyBobCat said:


> So we think Barney is back to normal! He was up at 2am wanting cuddles and has been tearing round the house since then. He didn't really eat much overnight, my poached chicken has been an epic fail. But he has wolfed down nearly a full can of Chicken and Turkey Thrive, been for a big wee and seems much brighter in himself. The wait for a solid poo continues...


Sending vibes for a solid poop  glad your feeling your normal zooming self Barney


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good boy Barney, do a poop dance it worked for Oscar the other day. I'm going to do another one for Oscar soon, I'll add some extra moves for Barney.


----------



## Soozi

https://apple.news/A7h_QYOYUTDC3nb6zK4jozA
Awww these look good fun!


----------



## slartibartfast

Back from the vet with Kendry, she has AB and Corneregel for her poor eyes, was treated for fleas, worms and earmites. She is having dinner now.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh my goodness I've been so self involved in myself that I've missed this

@BarneyBobCat i hope you are feeling better, Lola's not keen on plain chicken either.

@slartibartfast goodness little Kendry, what wonder thing you are doing for her.

Hannah


----------



## Britt

Hey girls, sorry for my long absence but I have had 2 major surgeries in less than six months.
That said, I just got back from London where I did the 10 mile London Bridges Challenge in the pouring rain yesterday.


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

I recently joined a couple of BSH Facebook groups, they keep on referring to cats as “shoes”

What does it mean?!?!!!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Thanks all for the kind thoughts. Barney has been absolutely fine today. No poops yet but given he did 5 days worth yesterday Im not at all surprised. He seems in really good spirits and has ate well, although not my chicken!


----------



## Soozi

BarneyBobCat said:


> Thanks all for the kind thoughts. Barney has been absolutely fine today. No poops yet but given he did 5 days worth yesterday Im not at all surprised. He seems in really good spirits and has ate well, although not my chicken!


Pleased to hear he's so much better! Play us like violins don't they! Lol


----------



## Tawny75

The joys of living in a street with ignorant people. For years we have been told not to flush fat, wipes, sanitary products etc down the toilet. Sadly the people in my street do not seem to be able to manage this, so once again my downstairs toilet is backed up and gulping.

Joy joy joy.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh I feel for you...

Why oh why do people flush these things! Like it’s hard to dispose of them properly!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Tawny75 said:


> The joys of living in a street with ignorant people. For years we have been told not to flush fat, wipes, sanitary products etc down the toilet. Sadly the people in my street do not seem to be able to manage this, so once again my downstairs toilet is backed up and gulping.
> 
> Joy joy joy.



Disgusting! Why the hell would anyone do that?!!!


----------



## Charity

It's absolutely tipping down with rain and Bunty has just come back from being AWOL since about 6.45 this morning. Usually she stays out in hiding somewhere until it stops. Suffice it to say she's a bit wet. I think now summer's going and there won't be so many people out and about, she'll be doing this more often again.


----------



## TriTri

Soozi said:


> https://apple.news/A7h_QYOYUTDC3nb6zK4jozA
> Awww these look good fun!


Yes I wondered, when Hobbycraft had these cardboard houses half price (or may have been less), if cats would like them . 
https://www.hobbycraft.co.uk/kids/kids-playhouses


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> Back from the vet with Kendry, she has AB and Corneregel for her poor eyes, was treated for fleas, worms and earmites. She is having dinner now.


Well done @slartibartfast


----------



## TriTri

Britt said:


> View attachment 418193
> View attachment 418192
> Hey girls, sorry for my long absence but I have had 2 major surgeries in less than six months.
> That said, I just got back from London where I did the 10 mile London Bridges Challenge in the pouring rain yesterday.


Blimey! Well done!


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> It's absolutely tipping down with rain and Bunty has just come back from being AWOL since about 6.45 this morning. Usually she stays out in hiding somewhere until it stops. Suffice it to say she's a bit wet. I think now summer's going and there won't be so many people out and about, she'll be doing this more often again.


She'll always be back though......... just getting some fresh air and light exercise.


----------



## Soozi

Delete


----------



## Tawny75

I have the age old dilemma. Two sleeping cats on me and I need a wee! I can't even take a picture as my phone is in the kitchen.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

BARNEY DID A SOLID!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Tawny75 said:


> I have the age old dilemma. Two sleeping cats on me and I need a wee! I can't even take a picture as my phone is in the kitchen.


The other night (Friday I think) I needed a wee for three hours but didn't dare move in bed for fear of disturbing the poorly boy, so you have my sympathies. Luckily I have the typical midwife camel bladder and pelvic floor of steel!


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> The other night (Friday I think) I needed a wee for three hours but didn't dare move in bed for fear of disturbing the poorly boy, so you have my sympathies. Luckily I have the typical midwife camel bladder and pelvic floor of steel!


Sadly I do not! I had to push them off in the end, so they went over the sofa, laid together and ignored me!

Excuse the poor light in the pic


----------



## huckybuck

Eyes Tight Shut!


----------



## ewelsh

I see open eyes too :Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

huckybuck said:


> Eyes Tight Shut!
> 
> View attachment 418381


Whoops Mum is half asleep too this morning lol how did I manage to post on the wrong thread???


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Whoops Mum is half asleep too this morning lol how did I manage to post on the wrong thread???


Wrong thread? Wrong forum, who are you? Who is this lunatic?:Hilarious:Hilarious

Morning @huckybuck


----------



## ebonycat

Augh was cleaning my teeth & one my teeth (one of the ones next to front teeth, left side) broke off in half. 
Now need to phone dentist at 9am & book an appointment, hate visiting the dentist with a passion gggrrrrr.


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> Augh was cleaning my teeth & one my teeth (one of the ones next to front teeth, left side) broke off in half.
> Now need to phone dentist at 9am & book an appointment, hate visiting the dentist with a passion gggrrrrr.


Cannot like your post even for showing sympathy- What an awful way to start a new day. Be assured of my sympathy and good thoughts.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no @ebonycat what a terrible start to the morning. I share your dental dislike...I do hope it's not painful.


----------



## Tawny75

I feel your hatred @ebonycat I hope all goes well x


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Cannot like your post even for showing sympathy- What an awful way to start a new day. Be assured of my sympathy and good thoughts.





Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh no @ebonycat what a terrible start to the morning. I share your dental dislike...I do hope it's not painful.





Tawny75 said:


> I feel your hatred @ebonycat I hope all goes well x


Thank you ladies it's not painful, just annoying. Gggrrrr.


----------



## SbanR

@ebonycat I share your pain! I had a front crown break off in the night several years ago
Hope all goes well at the dentist later


----------



## lullabydream

SbanR said:


> @ebonycat I share your pain! I had a front crown break off in the night several years ago
> Hope all goes well at the dentist later


That happened to me on August Bank Holiday so I had to wait to get to a dentist.. I know it's shallow but I didn't want to go anywhere at all. I felt I looked awful.. Also my mouth was so blooming uncomfortable how can loosing one tooth make you feel like all your front teeth are missing then the lisping too!

@ebonycat if it's not painful now, I still hope you get it sorted quickly. I know you have a phobia of dentists, so do I just getting a reminder gets my heart pumping. It's usually a quicker fix done ASAP... Though not all dentists class it as needing to be done ASAP so frustrating!


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> @ebonycat I share your pain! I had a front crown break off in the night several years ago
> Hope all goes well at the dentist later





lullabydream said:


> That happened to me on August Bank Holiday so I had to wait to get to a dentist.. I know it's shallow but I didn't want to go anywhere at all. I felt I looked awful.. Also my mouth was so blooming uncomfortable how can loosing one tooth make you feel like all your front teeth are missing then the lisping too!
> 
> @ebonycat if it's not painful now, I still hope you get it sorted quickly. I know you have a phobia of dentists, so do I just getting a reminder gets my heart pumping. It's usually a quicker fix done ASAP... Though not all dentists class it as needing to be done ASAP so frustrating!


Thank you all xx
Managed to get a cancellation appointment end of next week.
I could have been seen on Monday but Lady dog is seeing her eye specialist at the Royal Veterinary College on Monday.


----------



## SbanR

ebonycat said:


> Thank you all xx
> Managed to get a cancellation appointment end of next week.
> I could have been seen on Monday but Lady dog is seeing her eye specialist at the Royal Veterinary College on Monday.


Hope all goes well with Lady Dog's Mon appt. A further reduction in treatment drops?


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Hope all goes well with Lady Dog's Mon appt. A further reduction in treatment drops?


Thank you, she's down to two types of eye drops, one goes in both eyes the other one only goes in her left eye. Twice a day for both drops & twice a day with the eye ointment.
I don't think they will reduce the dose, think she's going to be on them for rest of her life. 
I just keep everything crossed there's no change & no signs of glaucoma. Glaucoma is the fear with a diabetic dog.


----------



## SbanR

ebonycat said:


> Thank you, she's down to two types of eye drops, one goes in both eyes the other one only goes in her left eye. Twice a day for both drops & twice a day with the eye ointment.
> I don't think they will reduce the dose, think she's going to be on them for rest of her life.
> I just keep everything crossed there's no change & no signs of glaucoma. Glaucoma is the fear with a diabetic dog.


Good luck. Hope no signs of glaucoma then!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney has the trots again 

I think he may have eaten a bit of a plant at my mother's yesterday.

But two weekends in a row is a bit worrying although he seems fine in himself


----------



## huckybuck

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney has the trots again
> 
> I think he may have eaten a bit of a plant at my mother's yesterday.
> 
> But two weekends in a row is a bit worrying although he seems fine in himself


I think you prob have the cause. 
We don't have any plants or flowers here (unless fake) except roses as I know they don't give ours the trots! I have found some orchids that are in long glass vases (the cats can't get to them) so have a couple of those too but won't risk anything else.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I have no idea what caused last weekends illness. We had not been to my mothers but perhaps could be plant related still. My parents are good at preparing their house for Barneys visits but they did not remove all their plants and I saw him try to eat a dead flower. We had a bit of a panic because we read it was a jade plant / money plant which are toxic for cats. So this could be the cause - he has only done one runny poop on top of his normal morning poo, but is very quiet and subdued now. He has not lay down in the litter tray....yet.... so hopefully this weeks illness will be short lived


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Sleepy poopy circle of fluff!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh poor Barney  sorry you’ve got a funny tummy again, baby boy. Feel better soon xx


----------



## ebonycat

BarneyBobCat said:


> Sleepy poopy circle of fluff!
> View attachment 418690


Aww poor boy.
Feel better soon Barney xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh poor Barney  sorry you've got a funny tummy again, baby boy. Feel better soon xx





ebonycat said:


> Aww poor boy.
> Feel better soon Barney xx


Thanks for your kind comments. Barney has slept all afternoon so hopefully he is ok. One normal poop and one splat today isn't so bad


----------



## ewelsh

BarneyBobCat said:


> I have no idea what caused last weekends illness. We had not been to my mothers but perhaps could be plant related still. My parents are good at preparing their house for Barneys visits but they did not remove all their plants and I saw him try to eat a dead flower. We had a bit of a panic because we read it was a jade plant / money plant which are toxic for cats. So this could be the cause - he has only done one runny poop on top of his normal morning poo, but is very quiet and subdued now. He has not lay down in the litter tray....yet.... so hopefully this weeks illness will be short lived


Oh poor Barney!

I can't have house plants either because Libby loves a nibble of anything green! Fake all the way! Flowers or bouquets are my nightmare, I end up with nothing by the time I have shifted through!

I hope Barney gets better soon


----------



## BarneyBobCat

ewelsh said:


> Oh poor Barney!
> 
> I can't have house plants either because Libby loves a nibble of anything green! Fake all the way! Flowers or bouquets are my nightmare, I end up with nothing by the time I have shifted through!
> 
> I hope Barney gets better soon


He seems to be back to normal today. It was obviously quite mild. Will be keeping an eye on him though


----------



## Willow_Warren

Glad he hear it sounds like Barney had flushed it through his system and slept it off... fingers crossed he stays that way...


----------



## ewelsh

Oh I am glad Barney is himself again..



Go get that shelf in the bathroom Barney, it’s there for the taking


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Me?!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I think he heard you @ewelsh . I heard a noise from the kitchen and then found him here


----------



## ewelsh

That’s what we like to see, Barney up to mischief


----------



## ebonycat

Morning all.
I know it's not cat related but can I ask for some good vibes for Lady dog please.
Leaving soon to go to see her eye specialist at The Royal Veterinary College hospital at potters bar.
Lady had cataract surgery on both eyes a year ago & she's still on two types of eye drops & an eye ointment, all of which she has to have twice a day.
I haven't noticed any change in them so paws crossed all is ok & I just carry on as we are.

Paws crossed it's a smooth journey & no traffic problems.

Thank you in advance
Have a good day all x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

All good thoughts on the way to Lady Dog and you too @ebonycat x what a brave girl she is. I hope the journey is smooth.

Let us know how you get on. Sending love xx


----------



## Trixie1

Keeping everything crossed here that all goes well for Lady Dog and a smooth journey for you both too. x


----------



## Charity

Good luck today @ebonycat and Lady, hope its all good news xx

You OK today Barney? Looks like it from your antics


----------



## SbanR

Topping up the vibes for Lady Dog and you Ebony; hope you have a smooth journey to and from RVC.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Paws crossed for Lady... she looks so sweet


----------



## Tawny75

All things crossed x


----------



## ewelsh

Sending positive vibes by the bucket load for lady dog x


She has a lovely face


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Having a day off and watching The Secret Life of Pets 2 - Im laughing far too much at it! Teaching the dog how to be a cat had me wetting myself!! It's hilarious!
:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Soozi

ebonycat said:


> Morning all.
> I know it's not cat related but can I ask for some good vibes for Lady dog please.
> Leaving soon to go to see her eye specialist at The Royal Veterinary College hospital at potters bar.
> Lady had cataract surgery on both eyes a year ago & she's still on two types of eye drops & an eye ointment, all of which she has to have twice a day.
> I haven't noticed any change in them so paws crossed all is ok & I just carry on as we are.
> 
> Paws crossed it's a smooth journey & no traffic problems.
> 
> Thank you in advance
> Have a good day all x
> 
> View attachment 418829


Good luck with your beautiful eyes Lady dog! Everything crossed all is good. xxx


----------



## Willow_Warren

BarneyBobCat said:


> Having a day off and watching The Secret Life of Pets 2 - Im laughing far too much at it! Teaching the dog how to be a cat had me wetting myself!! It's hilarious!
> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Now who needs the puppy training pads.., maybe you could learn a few things from Barney....

sorry need reading the travelling thread...

I'll get my coat...


----------



## ebonycat

Thank you everyone xx

Just got back home.
Lady has had to stay in, she’s got to have a pressure curve done on her eyes, meaning they check the pressure of her eyes every two hours. Luckily I took all her meds, insulin etc with me this morning, just in case they kept her in.
The pressure was ok but they want to monitor them for 24 hours. All being well she can come home tomorrow.
She’s had a pressure curve done before, so all being well it’s fairly straightforward.
M25 was a good clear run there & back today, hoping the same tomorrow.
I hate leaving her there, she looks so sad when I walk away from her. Heartbreaking :Arghh
House is so so empty without her here. Alfie is looking for her now. Ebony’s not bothered 

Thank you for good vibes xx


----------



## ewelsh

Awwww bless you and bless her. All sounds good though. Glad the run was an easy one for you.
It’s good they are monitoring her so well. The nurses do spoil them you know. 

Our terrier howled when I left her at Willows veterinary hospital ( eyes again Uveitis) I was on my knees crying outside, the consultant sent me a video of Pippa 2 mins after I had left to put my mind at rest, Pippa was tail wagging, licking the nurses, batting her eyes  


You have the horrible part being without her, they do fill your lives don’t they. Stay busy if you can xxxx


----------



## ChaosCat

Waiting is always the worst. Thinking of you


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> Awwww bless you and bless her. All sounds good though. Glad the run was an easy one for you.
> It's good they are monitoring her so well. The nurses do spoil them you know.
> 
> Our terrier howled when I left her at Willows veterinary hospital ( eyes again Uveitis) I was on my knees crying outside, the consultant sent me a video of Pippa 2 mins after I had left to put my mind at rest, Pippa was tail wagging, licking the nurses, batting her eyes
> 
> You have the horrible part being without her, they do fill your lives don't they. Stay busy if you can xxxx


The RVC have looked after her so well over the last two years. Her main vet knows me very well by now, has promised me a phone call tonight to let me know she's settled ok & has eaten her dinner.
The RVC is a huge hospital, it's a main training hospital for vets across the whole country. Lots of student vets, some even live there.
Her eye specialist vet is lovely, she had four students in with us today, all looking at Lady's eyes.
I've given them a book of notes, from when she gets fed to when she goes to the toilet lol. She's very set into her routines.
She's diabetic so has to eat at set mealtimes.
I'm doing some housework to keep busy.


----------



## Charity

I bet she is enjoying all the fuss she's getting. Roll on tomorrow when you can get her back home xx


----------



## SbanR

Thinking of you Ebony. Hope Lady Dog's pressure curve is ok.


----------



## lullabydream

Hope you are OK @ebonycat Am sure Lady will get lots of fuss, she is such a cutie I bet the nurses cannot resist her, or the vet.

Fingers crossed the results are good too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @ebonycat I am thinking of you and Lady Dog. I hope that you don't miss her too much and I really REALLY hope her results are good. It sounds like she is in an amazing place too, with excellent care. Much love xx


----------



## ebonycat

Thank you everyone x
Well I couldn’t rest this evening so phoned the hospital, just to make sure Lady was settled ok, plus I really really miss her 
Spoke with one of the nurses in charge. Lady has eaten her dinner & the pressure curve is going well, no issues. There’s more pressure in the left eye (which we knew already & are already treating with a separate type of eye drop).
The pressures so far are staying the same as they were this morning, which is good.
Just paws crossed they stay stable through the night.
I can now sleep a little better knowing she’s settled & doing well.
Just have to wait for a morning phone call, to let me know when I can (hopefully) pick her up.

Thank you all for your support, has helped so much xx


----------



## lullabydream

ebonycat said:


> Thank you everyone x
> Well I couldn't rest this evening so phoned the hospital, just to make sure Lady was settled ok, plus I really really miss her
> Spoke with one of the nurses in charge. Lady has eaten her dinner & the pressure curve is going well, no issues. There's more pressure in the left eye (which we knew already & are already treating with a separate type of eye drop).
> The pressures so far are staying the same as they were this morning, which is good.
> Just paws crossed they stay stable through the night.
> I can now sleep a little better knowing she's settled & doing well.
> Just have to wait for a morning phone call, to let me know when I can (hopefully) pick her up.
> 
> Thank you all for your support, has helped so much xx


Brilliant update! Glad she's eaten, that's one less worry

Still fingers crossed for the test to go well


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good girl, Lady Dog. Paws crossed you get a call early in the morning and can get her home to you soon xx


----------



## Charity

Glad you've put your mind at rest, its better than worrying all night...though knowing you you'll be awake anyway . They cope much better than we do.


----------



## huckybuck

Aww everything crossed Lady’s eyes stay stable overnight and all is well. 

Glad she’s eaten and seems settled. 

Everything crossed she’ll be discharged tomorrow and all ok.


----------



## ChaosCat

That’s great news. Hoping for another good update today!


----------



## SbanR

Hope you get good news Ebony and another smooth journey today


----------



## ewelsh

Agreed safe journey today and give Lady a big kiss from us all x


----------



## ebonycat

We are home.
Lady’s tired, but she was so happy to see me.
Pressure tests were done every hour, through the night & this morning. Pressure stayed stable which is great news.
She’s got to go back in six months time, so April next year.
The vet nurse who did the discharge said she was so good, such a happy little dog.
Ebony just gave her a look when we walked in 
Alfie on the other hand ran up to her, touched noses, now Alfie is walking around her meowing his head off (no doubt telling her how much he missed her).

Thank you everyone xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

@ebonycat that's excellent news


----------



## ebonycat

Willow_Warren said:


> @ebonycat that's excellent news


Thank you xx
I'm so relieved, I still have to use the same two types of eye drops & eye ointment twice a day but I knew that would be likely something I've got to do for rest of her life.
Eye drops are human drops, I buy a six month prescription from vets then get them from boots the chemist & eye ointment I buy online. Works out a lot cheaper than buying direct from vets.


----------



## ChaosCat

Very glad about the good news!


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Very glad about the good news!


Thank you xx


----------



## ewelsh

Wonderful Lady is home, I bet she is milking this and your running round for her 


So glad all is well x


----------



## SbanR

Wonderful news Ebony


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh good girl Lady Dog. So glad things are stable  xx


----------



## Charity

Glad she's home and all's well. Big hug from all of us xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ugh. Someone implanted razor blades in my throat at about 6pm and my voice is sounding very like Marge Simpson. How did that happen so quickly?


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ugh. Someone implanted razor blades in my throat at about 6pm and my voice is sounding very like Marge Simpson. How did that happen so quickly?


Oh no, sore throats are sweeping the country, I've had it and laryngitis much to my husband's relief  
Start gargling! X


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I had cold last week which started with a killer bad throat. Tonsillitis is also going round apparently


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I can gargle with gin, right? 

:Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> I can gargle with gin, right?
> 
> :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


I used whisky - worked a treat


----------



## ewelsh

Why didn’t it think of that!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Luckily I have no tonsils...they left me aged 19  

Gosh, I feel dreadful, I need a gin for analgesia I reckon. Though I currently feel a bit sick, so maybe I shouldn't.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh no, poor you @Mrs Funkin it is a beastly bug, paracetamol quick!


----------



## huckybuck

It’s a horrid virus - been avoiding it like the plague. 

It does make you feel sick as well.

Have you got any zinc - if you can increase your zinc it can sometimes shorten a cold.

I would def force a few gins down to help you sleep - purely medicinal of course. Lemons are good for colds aren’t they????


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ugh. Someone implanted razor blades in my throat at about 6pm and my voice is sounding very like Marge Simpson. How did that happen so quickly?


I feel your pain. I have no voice and have been streaming with cold since Thursday, I started with the sickness thing on Monday.


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> It's a horrid virus - been avoiding it like the plague.
> 
> It does make you feel sick as well.
> 
> Have you got any zinc - if you can increase your zinc it can sometimes shorten a cold.
> 
> I would def force a few gins down to help you sleep - purely medicinal of course. Lemons are good for colds aren't they????


Is that lemon with Gin or Gin with lemons!


----------



## Minuscule

I have to share this moment as it's too cute! I was on the sofa, watching telly and Ren was resting in the bedroom. He came to the living room, brought me his little cow (that's a cow soft toy he chose when he was a baby and has been taking everywhere since), then he tried to knead me (but he didn't have the space to jump) and made me understand it's time I go to bed. He waited next to me until I finished brushing my teeth then went to his bed once I was in mine. :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## SbanR

Oh no Mrs F.  Quick! Wash the panadol down with several plugs of gin


----------



## TriTri

Minuscule said:


> I have to share this moment as it's too cute! I was on the sofa, watching telly and Ren was resting in the bedroom. He came to the living room, brought me his little cow (that's a cow soft toy he chose when he was a baby and has been taking everywhere since), then he tried to knead me (but he didn't have the space to jump) and made me understand it's time I go to bed. He waited next to me until I finished brushing my teeth then went to his bed once I was in mine. :Shamefullyembarrased


Aww, bless him ❤


----------



## TriTri

I saw a beautiful rainbow on Wednesday.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Did you find the pot of gold?


----------



## ewelsh

How are you feeling today @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Very dizzy, even when sitting/lying down. So my run has gone out the window, as has my trip to the rescue centre to take a bunch of food and a call in to the garden centre on the way home to look at their festive displays (they have the most amazing decorations). So wobbly. Sore throat I can deal with - but the wobbly-ness not so much.

Thanks for asking @ewelsh


----------



## Willow_Warren

@Mrs Funkin I don hope you feel better soon and that the men in your life and taking the best care of you...
H x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh. Going for a lie down now....


----------



## ewelsh

Poor you, that dizziness is probably due to the inner ear. Take things slowly for a while and keep on gargling xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Get better soon, @Mrs Funkin and take care not to pass it on to your menfolk, they are difficult patients.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha, you're not wrong @ChaosCat


----------



## Charity

Hope you feel lots better soon @Mrs Funkin, Oscar's turn to look after you. Hope this makes you smile


----------



## TriTri

Mrs Funkin said:


> Did you find the pot of gold?


I found treasure! One very sweet cat called Harriet @Mrs Funkin  (My auntie's cat).









P.S I hope you feel well very soon Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Charity that's brilliant (and so true!) 

@TriTri Harriet does indeed look very sweet, she's much better than a pot of gold.


----------



## ebonycat

Morning all
Saturday night my throat started to feel all scratchy, knew then I was going to come down with a cold.
I’ve got a very tickly cough, sore throat, shivers all day yesterday.
Brought throat sweets & some day & night nurse. 
Well thanks to the night nurse I had a pretty good sleep last night (good for this insomniac anyway).
Still feel rough but so far not as bad.

How are you feeling Mrs F?
Hope you’re feeling a bit brighter xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Oh dear, the next one coming down with a sore throat- glad I'm so far away...
Get well soon, @ebonycat!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear @ebonycat - you too! I now feel like my sinuses are joining in the fun...off to work shortly so we shall see how that pans out!

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Charity

There's a lot of it about and it's not even winter. Hope all the afflicted feel better soon.


----------



## Charity

We've got thick fog this morning and dew so all the spiders' webs are showing up nicely in the garden and the cat pen and there are loads. Rather not see them, lovely as some of them are, as it tells me how many of the little (or big) critters there are out there and I'd rather not know. :Nailbiting:Nailbiting


----------



## Tawny75

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh dear @ebonycat - you too! I now feel like my sinuses are joining in the fun...off to work shortly so we shall see how that pans out!
> 
> I hope you feel better soon.


I didn't have the sinus thing, just the streaming coldl, however I do not have a vpice at the moment, and for those who know me that is just blooming awful!


----------



## Soozi

Are you all getting your flu jabs?


----------



## ewelsh

I hope you all bet better quickly, it took 4 days to pass for me! X



I’ve just been for my flu jab! Now I have a dead arm plus have probably caught flu just by going in the surgery!


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> I hope you all bet better quickly, it took 4 days to pass for me! X
> 
> I've just been for my flu jab! Now I have a dead arm plus have probably caught flu just by going in the surgery!


Doesn't your surgery have a dedicated "flu jab session"?


----------



## ewelsh

Yes it does but you still have to enter the what I call the lurgy area to enter your arrival on the computer!


----------



## SbanR

Aha, my surgery has a better system!
Dedicated Saturday*, so surgery empty except for flu jab recipients. Directed to room, invitation card handed over, jab done, out within minutes of entering surgery

*there are evening sessions too, haven't been to those


----------



## Soozi

ewelsh said:


> I hope you all bet better quickly, it took 4 days to pass for me! X
> 
> I've just been for my flu jab! Now I have a dead arm plus have probably caught flu just by going in the surgery!


Lol! Just as likely to pick up the flu virus in Tesco! Glad you've had your jab tho hun!


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Oh dear, the next one coming down with a sore throat- glad I'm so far away...
> Get well soon, @ebonycat!


Thank you x



Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh dear @ebonycat - you too! I now feel like my sinuses are joining in the fun...off to work shortly so we shall see how that pans out!
> 
> I hope you feel better soon.


Thank you x
Oh no... hope you can manage at work & feel better soon xx


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> We've got thick fog this morning and dew so all the spiders' webs are showing up nicely in the garden and the cat pen and there are loads. Rather not see them, lovely as some of them are, as it tells me how many of the little (or big) critters there are out there and I'd rather not know. :Nailbiting:Nailbiting


Eek hate spiders


----------



## oliviarussian

Soozi said:


> Are you all getting your flu jabs?


Got mine done this morning


----------



## oliviarussian

ewelsh said:


> I hope you all bet better quickly, it took 4 days to pass for me! X
> 
> I've just been for my flu jab! Now I have a dead arm plus have probably caught flu just by going in the surgery!


Snap!!!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> We've got thick fog this morning and dew so all the spiders' webs are showing up nicely in the garden and the cat pen and there are loads. Rather not see them, lovely as some of them are, as it tells me how many of the little (or big) critters there are out there and I'd rather not know. :Nailbiting:Nailbiting


He He. There's a huge Yucca growing in the corner of the garden, right by the laundry window, and loads of them live there. It's pretty obvious when Misty has been making friends with them as she comes in absolutely covered in cobwebs. Quite comical when she tries wiping them off her head:Cat


----------



## Cully

Soozi said:


> Are you all getting your flu jabs?


Had mine on Saturday. It was like a cattle market with us all lined up, arms exposed. Very efficient though.


----------



## Soozi

oliviarussian said:


> Got mine done this morning


I did mean to remind you this morning!  Glad you've been!


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Aha, my surgery has a better system!
> Dedicated Saturday*, so surgery empty except for flu jab recipients. Directed to room, invitation card handed over, jab done, out within minutes of entering surgery
> 
> *there are evening sessions too, haven't been to those


Sorry @SbanR , mis-read you as they're having 'evening classes'. Amazing what you can learn at the doc's now


----------



## Tawny75

Soozi said:


> Are you all getting your flu jabs?


I am getting mine next week Mum x


----------



## ChaosCat

Soozi said:


> Are you all getting your flu jabs?


Nope, only ever caught the swine flue. Maybe when I am older I will, but just now I don't really see the need.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> He He. There's a huge Yucca growing in the corner of the garden, right by the laundry window, and loads of them live there. It's pretty obvious when Misty has been making friends with them as she comes in absolutely covered in cobwebs. Quite comical when she tries wiping them off her head:Cat


Remind me never to plant a yucca in my garden.

On the other topic, had my flu jab last week and was in and out in less than two minutes, didn't even have time to sit down or catch any germs. My OH was really miffed because his hurt like mad afterwards and swelled up and mine didn't hurt a bit :Smuggrin


----------



## Britt

Feeling so depressed. I wish Christmas anf New Year were over


----------



## huckybuck

Britt said:


> Feeling so depressed. I wish Christmas anf New Year were over


Yep!!! Me too!!!


----------



## bluecordelia

I am not a fan of Christmas and New Year. I work Christmas Eve and NY Eve. 
I also don’t like presents but like giving.


Flu wise get jabbed CC lovelies.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I love Christmas! Its brilliant! You get to spend time with friends and family, and eat and drink way too much. All my favourite things


----------



## KCTT

Another bah humbug for Christmas here, only time being on my own bothers me. I work most of it too then mainly hibernate with rubbish Christmas films and whatever chocolate I can find until the safety of the 2nd Jan. Not sure cheesy Christmas films is the best thing I can do but somehow becomes addictive. You never know one year I might go back my hometown after inheriting a struggling bakery/Christmas tree farm meet up with a boy I knew from high school and live happily ever after.


----------



## Psygon

BarneyBobCat said:


> I love Christmas! Its brilliant! You get to spend time with friends and family, and eat and drink way too much. All my favourite things


I love Christmas too. I love doing the decorations, love eating loads and thinking it's fine it's Christmas, live having the time off work and watching terrible Christmas films. I don't really see family, just me my partner and all the tonks.

I can't wait to see how quickly Waffles can bring down a Christmas tree :Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Remind me never to plant a yucca in my garden.
> 
> On the other topic, had my flu jab last week and was in and out in less than two minutes, didn't even have time to sit down or catch any germs. My OH was really miffed because his hurt like mad afterwards and swelled up and mine didn't hurt a bit :Smuggrin


Sorry, don't mean I like that OH had a painful experience. Didn't have a bad reaction did he?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No flu jab for me. I know, I know...but Occy Health don’t like me to have it as I react Very Badly Indeed to vaccinations.


----------



## Soozi

Psygon said:


> I love Christmas too. I love doing the decorations, love eating loads and thinking it's fine it's Christmas, live having the time off work and watching terrible Christmas films. I don't really see family, just me my partner and all the tonks.
> 
> I can't wait to see how quickly Waffles can bring down a Christmas tree :Hilarious


We spend Christmas alone too! It will be Saffy's first Christmas with us so I'm hoping the Christmas tree will be ok trouble is the only place the tree can go is where her toy basket is so I'm hoping she doesn't think Mum has got her a tree to hang her new sparkly toys on!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh lorks, Christmas. Our first one without husband's mum - she and I would normally have planned it all by now  I have no idea what we will do. I think we might go for a quiet Christmas Day, then do a Boxing Day buffet for all the famalam. That could be the way I'm heading. Maybe.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Sorry, don't mean I like that OH had a painful experience. Didn't have a bad reaction did he?


No, its normal, only lasts a day or two, I usually get the same but not this year, mind you I went to the doctors, he goes to Boots.


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Remind me never to plant a yucca in my garden.
> 
> On the other topic, had my flu jab last week and was in and out in less than two minutes, didn't even have time to sit down or catch any germs. My OH was really miffed because his hurt like mad afterwards and swelled up and mine didn't hurt a bit :Smuggrin


@Charity don't plant a Yucca :Smuggrin x I had my jab yesterday and my arm is like a rugby ball today! 



KCTT said:


> Another bah humbug for Christmas here, only time being on my own bothers me. I work most of it too then mainly hibernate with rubbish Christmas films and whatever chocolate I can find until the safety of the 2nd Jan. Not sure cheesy Christmas films is the best thing I can do but somehow becomes addictive. You never know one year I might go back my hometown after inheriting a struggling bakery/Christmas tree farm meet up with a boy I knew from high school and live happily ever after.


This is hilarious @KCTT I love dry wit :Hilarious:Hilarious



Soozi said:


> We spend Christmas alone too! It will be Saffy's first Christmas with us so I'm hoping the Christmas tree will be ok trouble is the only place the tree can go is where her toy basket is so I'm hoping she doesn't think Mum has got her a tree to hang her new sparkly toys on!


On your own @Soozi I don't think so, @huckybuck and I are coming to yours to play with Saffi and her new BIG toy and to look at your Brendon/Daniel 

I would LOVE a quiet Christmas!


----------



## ebonycat

Quiet Christmas here, I’m single so it’s just me & my fur & feather kids.
Mum & stepfather live 20mins away so Christmas Day Lady dog & me will go there for a few hours.
I have the job of putting up her christmas decorations, well just her Christmas tree & lightup Christmas village.
I don’t put up a tree in my house as I know it will be brought down within minutes by the terror that is Alfie. Ebony would be ok with it but Alfie is a little monkey, he will think it’s a new toy just for him.

I flit back & forth from loving Christmas to not liking it.

I love going round the garden centres (we have four quite local to here) & seeing their Christmas displays, so mum & me will do that soon.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Christmas ?

As far as I'm concerned it all starts far too early - I'm on the side that thinks Christmas shouldn't begin until after Bonfire Night  What with all the Christmas stuff being in the shops earlier and earlier now I'm all Christmassed out by the time it actually arrives


----------



## Willow_Warren

Goodness knows what Andre will be like with a Christmas tree... I’m not sure I want to find out! (Got one last minute last year and it’s still in the garden). 

Han


----------



## oliviarussian

I will be working as usual.... Christmas is our busiest time for cat sitting, imagine all those hungry kitties sat at home while their owners have buggered off on their holidays  I honestly don’t mind it, I get up early, no traffic or parking restrictions, take a packed breakfast with me and a flask of tea and I’m off.... usually have about 14 homes to visit (and cats to cuddle) then home to put my feet up!


----------



## ewelsh

oliviarussian said:


> I will be working as usual.... Christmas is our busiest time for cat sitting, imagine all those hungry kitties sat at home while their owners have buggered off on their holidays  I honestly don't mind it, I get up early, no traffic or parking restrictions, take a packed breakfast with me and a flask of tea and I'm off.... usually have about 14 homes to visit (and cats to cuddle) then home to put my feet up!


Now this sounds heavenly to me!


----------



## Charity

oliviarussian said:


> I will be working as usual.... Christmas is our busiest time for cat sitting, imagine all those hungry kitties sat at home while their owners have buggered off on their holidays  I honestly don't mind it, I get up early, no traffic or parking restrictions, take a packed breakfast with me and a flask of tea and I'm off.... usually have about 14 homes to visit (and cats to cuddle) then home to put my feet up!


me too, lovely way to spend the day


----------



## TriTri

Apologies if anyone has seen this before... found it online.... so sweet..


----------



## slartibartfast

Arthur went crazy today. While he was sleeping, Kendry left the room for a recon. She was in the kitchen, helping me with packing food for her family on the streets. He started screaming loud, running and searching for her, he was afraid someone kidnapped her.
She is the love of his life!!!


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Apologies if anyone has seen this before... found it online.... so sweet..
> 
> View attachment 419751


:Hilarious Like it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh poor Arthur  Thank goodness she was just in the kitchen!


----------



## popcornsmum

We had a visit from the "ghost cat" today...









I mean obviously Popcorn wouldnt be so daft as to walk along a freshly painted window sill would she? 








Nope.defo was not me. 
Mum did not have to clean my paws at all.
And I did not go for her face whilst she did not clean my paws either. Not me. Was the Ghost Cat.


----------



## ChaosCat

Popcorn, poor sweety, better chase that ghost cat away, it can get you into a lot of trouble if mum thinks its misdeeds were your faults.


----------



## Cully

@popcornsmum ,
Hey Popcorn, Misty here. We got a ghost cat too. Spooky thing knocks ornaments over, unravels Mums knitting, and even tried to bury her new glasses in my litter tray :Jawdrop.
I am always asleep when these things happen. Bad cat ghost:Cat.


----------



## Tawny75

@popcornsmum and @Cully - Here too! Sometimes when mum comes home from work things have been moved on to the floor. It is that ghost cat as we would never ever ever knock mums things down and chew packs of tissues. Not us...never.

Love the very innocent Sev and Lily


----------



## Cully

@Tawny75 , and @popcornsmum , 
How could this face *ever* do anything naughty?


----------



## Tawny75

Ghost cat has struck again. I cleaned my shower tray this morning...


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney had tracked litter all over this morning so I had to use the hand vac to clean up. Something got stuck in the nozzle which I had to remove and examine - oh great, it was a bit of poo. Think I will skip breakfast
:Vomit


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney had tracked litter all over this morning so I had to use the hand vac to clean up. Something got stuck in the nozzle which I had to remove and examine - oh great, it was a bit of poo. Think I will skip breakfast
> :Vomit


Have a glass of beer instead. It's Friday


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> Have a glass of beer instead. It's Friday


Crikey! I like a drink but its a little early, even for me!


----------



## SbanR

@ewelsh look what I found!
Haven't had Glengettie tea in donkey's years


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> Have a glass of beer instead. It's Friday


Dr @SbanR 's orders....


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> Dr @SbanR 's orders....
> View attachment 419893


Just the one remember!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SbanR said:


> @ewelsh look what I found!
> Haven't had Glengettie tea in donkey's years


Wassat then? Never heard of it.

And don't say tea


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Wassat then? Never heard of it.
> 
> And don't say tea


It IS tea Mrs F!
Welsh tea


----------



## huckybuck

I need a rant. 

I am sat here at 8pm waiting for my new car. 

They have had the money since first thing yesterday morning and I have been chasing them ever since as communication since has been zero. I asked for acknowledgment of money all day yesterday and nothing. 

I called at 11 am, 3:30pm and 6:45pm having been promised a Friday delivery to hear that my cat carrier and boot liner hadn't arrived. Did I still want the cat this evening? Or what about tomorrow morning (still minus carrier and liner which they wont have til Mon/Tues)

I said I just want the car now. So it's supposedly being driven here (I thought they were going to deliver on a transporter) by the salesman who is more than useless though I actually don't expect him to turn up. Can't even check the car if he does as it's pitch black outside. 

I really wish we could just tell them to stuff it but a) they have all the money b) it was a made to order and c) I've been waiting 3 months for it.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Hum.... I’d be ranting too!

Kind of takes the shine off of a new car... should be exciting...

H x


----------



## lullabydream

huckybuck said:


> I need a rant.
> 
> I am sat here at 8pm waiting for my new car.
> 
> They have had the money since first thing yesterday morning and I have been chasing them ever since as communication since has been zero. I asked for acknowledgment of money all day yesterday and nothing.
> 
> I called at 11 am, 3:30pm and 6:45pm having been promised a Friday delivery to hear that my cat carrier and boot liner hadn't arrived. Did I still want the cat this evening? Or what about tomorrow morning (still minus carrier and liner which they wont have til Mon/Tues)
> 
> I said I just want the car now. So it's supposedly being driven here (I thought they were going to deliver on a transporter) by the salesman who is more than useless though I actually don't expect him to turn up. Can't even check the car if he does as it's pitch black outside.
> 
> I really wish we could just tell them to stuff it but a) they have all the money b) it was a made to order and c) I've been waiting 3 months for it.


That's appalling! I would be fuming too


----------



## LeArthur

huckybuck said:


> I need a rant.
> 
> I am sat here at 8pm waiting for my new car.
> 
> They have had the money since first thing yesterday morning and I have been chasing them ever since as communication since has been zero. I asked for acknowledgment of money all day yesterday and nothing.
> 
> I called at 11 am, 3:30pm and 6:45pm having been promised a Friday delivery to hear that my cat carrier and boot liner hadn't arrived. Did I still want the cat this evening? Or what about tomorrow morning (still minus carrier and liner which they wont have til Mon/Tues)
> 
> I said I just want the car now. So it's supposedly being driven here (I thought they were going to deliver on a transporter) by the salesman who is more than useless though I actually don't expect him to turn up. Can't even check the car if he does as it's pitch black outside.
> 
> I really wish we could just tell them to stuff it but a) they have all the money b) it was a made to order and c) I've been waiting 3 months for it.


Sounds like an email to the manager is in order!


----------



## KCTT

That's rubbish @huckybuck I would definitely be expecting it delivered with a crate of champagne where the boot liner and cat carrier should be by way of apology.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Jeez HB. I'd be kicking some serious bum. I'm sure it's a beautiful car too...is it with you yet? What colour is it? As for the useless salesman, I'd be reporting him to Head Office and he'd be losing his commission.


----------



## huckybuck

It’s a RR Sport greyy black (swopping it with the Evoke as with all the golfing I needed a bigger boot lol). 

Well he delivered it (drove on his own so no idea how he got home) at 8:30. 

Told him I couldn’t check it as it was too dark and wrote on the paperwork the same thing. 

It’s got 50 miles on it apparently which aside from the journey here (23) seems quite high to me. 

Feel flat and disappointed. Good job I still can use my other one for a bit (until niece buys it) as I’m golfing and until I get the boot liner won’t use the new one in case I wreck it. 

The guy has said he’ll deliver the accessories when they arrive - guessing he forgot to order them. 

I think the manager is prob useless so will try to go to the top with a letter. In all the years we’ve been buying cars (and a lot less expensive ones than this) I’ve never had an experience like it. 

If anyone is considering a Land Rover/Range Rover/Jaguar do not touch this dealership with a barge pole - Beadles (Group 1 automotive).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh I'm sad for you - I've only had one brand new car in my life and it was one of the most exciting things ever, so I fully appreciate your disappointment. Straight to the top is the way forward. It's not like you are buying a cheap car (not that any customer service should be rubbish whether it's a Rolls Royce or a Kia but you do expect more from a RR dealer!). Oh booooo  Try not to let it spoil it all for you, hopefully you'll feel more cheery in the morning when you can look at it properly. Happy Driving! Toot toot! Beep beep!


----------



## Emmasian

Hope the bugger walked home, fell in a ditch, hadn't had his flu jab, gets mauled by feral cats, and spends the next three weeks in bed with plague. There.

You could go on their FB and Twitter and slate them xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ha! @Emmasian I always thought you were such a nice girl...!

*makes mental note to never get on the wrong side of the Mother of the PPP*


----------



## Emmasian

The Mother of Pumpkins gets medieval with people who mess with her extended posse:Rage


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha, that’s now your name. Mother of Pumpkins 

That’s made my day and it’s only just started. Oh and reminded me to watch the last two seasons of GoT.


----------



## ChaosCat

Emmasian said:


> The Mother of Pumpkins gets medieval with people who mess with her extended posse:Rage





Mrs Funkin said:


> Haha, that's now your name. Mother of Pumpkins
> 
> That's made my day and it's onky just started. Oh and reminded me to watch the last two seasons of GoT.


MoP indeed, very good!


----------



## huckybuck

Won't be driving it yet as golfing day (and need to keep it pristine) but eek it looks a lot bigger than the old one!!!! It will be having a quick supermarket run later though.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yikes! It really does look huge! It would eat my Fiesta for brekkie  

Happy driving (on both counts!).


----------



## KCTT

How many “cat” number plates do you have lol? Do you plan in advance when you are changing cars over and buy the number plate first?


----------



## Emmasian

The MOP is very impressed! Didn't even notice the reg plates till Kim pointed them out - vey apt!


----------



## SbanR

Lots of different mushrooms springing up in nearby field; some are really tiny


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Lots of different mushrooms springing up in nearby field; some are really tiny
> 
> View attachment 419949
> View attachment 419950


Wow, that's some mushroom!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Safe to eat? If so imagine how yummy that big one would be in garlic butter. Yum. 

Unless it’s poisonous, in which case don’t do it


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I cant understand people eating mushrooms, they are moulds after all. Disgusting!
:Vomit:Vomit:Vomit


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Wow, that's some mushroom!


I thought so too. I did take a pic of it on its own but then thought I'd have Ollie in for size comparison



Mrs Funkin said:


> Safe to eat? If so imagine how yummy that big one would be in garlic butter. Yum.
> 
> Unless it's poisonous, in which case don't do it


I don't know Mrs F but I could send it to you if you'd like to test it out


----------



## Tawny75

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 419934
> Won't be driving it yet as golfing day (and need to keep it pristine) but eek it looks a lot bigger than the old one!!!! It will be having a quick supermarket run later though.


We could park my Mii in the boot! It is lovely x


----------



## huckybuck

KCTT said:


> How many "cat" number plates do you have lol? Do you plan in advance when you are changing cars over and buy the number plate first?


They are all CAT lol!! At the moment there are 5 (whilst waiting to get rid of the other one). Our niece is buying my Evoke (and she had my old one - she kept the CAT plate lol).

We've always managed to get our initials and the year and CAT quite easily and they aren't too expensive so as soon as we know the expected delivery we go ahead and order it.

I did look at K1 TTY once and 9 CAT but they were crazy money!!!!


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> They are all CAT lol!! At the moment there are 5 (whilst waiting to get rid of the other one). Our niece is buying my Evoke (and she had my old one - she kept the CAT plate lol).
> 
> We've always managed to get our initials and the year and CAT quite easily and they aren't too expensive so as soon as we know the expected delivery we go ahead and order it.
> 
> I did look at K1 TTY once and 9 CAT but they were crazy money!!!!


I'm always slightly jealous when we go to cat shows and everyone arrives in cars with cat number plates!

Mind you we never go in our own car since its full electric and we don't like to have to stop to charge with tonks with us. And we've been quite lucky with our hire cars As we've had a jaguar which seems a fitting brand and a ford Kuga, again seems kind of appropriate!


----------



## Jaf

I’m very jealous of your new car HB. Actually of your “old” car too! My car’s very old, 21 this year. Just today I lost 5th gear...sigh. Repair will cost more than the car’s worth. It does mean no one will try to nick her!


----------



## Tawny75

I am not going to lie, having my house in complete disarray while the kitchen is going in is playing havoc with my head/mind. However laid here in end, about to go to sleep with Sev snuggled up and purring is really calming.


----------



## popcornsmum

Does anyone know of any cat friendly hotels between Scotland and England?! Also if you're travelling with a cat in the car for long journeys (which we have never ever done yet!) Do you get a big cage to fit a litter tray and bed in for the boot? Also would you recommend slight sedation like Gabapentin for a highly stressed cat?!


----------



## KCTT

I know Travelodges allow pets, website says both cats and dogs welcome. I think it £20 extra to add a pet to the room.


----------



## ebonycat

Morning all, eugh dentist appointment this morning, hoping he can fix my broken tooth.
I’m dreading it, hate visiting the dentist, having his rubber gloved fingers in my mouth, having a needle in my mouth, pure terrifying.
Even though I have a tattoo on my shoulder (which took me years of wanting it), I have a needle phobia, especially needles that go in the mouth.
So some positive vibes would be grateful.
Least it’s not raining, so a dry dog walk was nice this morning.
Have a good day all xx


----------



## SbanR

Supportive vibes on its way @ebonycat

I had an early morning visitor


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Supportive vibes on its way @ebonycat
> 
> I had an early morning visitor
> 
> View attachment 420168
> View attachment 420169


Thank you x

aww a little hog, I love hogs. Don't get them in my garden 
Haven't seen one in a few years.


----------



## Charity

ebonycat said:


> Morning all, eugh dentist appointment this morning, hoping he can fix my broken tooth.
> I'm dreading it, hate visiting the dentist, having his rubber gloved fingers in my mouth, having a needle in my mouth, pure terrifying.
> Even though I have a tattoo on my shoulder (which took me years of wanting it), I have a needle phobia, especially needles that go in the mouth.
> So some positive vibes would be grateful.
> Least it's not raining, so a dry dog walk was nice this morning.
> Have a good day all xx


Try not to worry too much @ebonycat, I'm like you but I found the last time I went much less terrifying than I expected. Try and think it will all be in the past in an hour or two. Take care xx


----------



## huckybuck

Good luck @ebonycat

I am exactly the same as you!! You have courage just making the appointment and going! I hope the injection is painless and the work is done quickly. Focus on your breathing if you can and count backwards from 500 or something - it might distract you xx


----------



## Soozi

@ebonycat Good luck today! I don't suffer it but fear of needles and dentists is real! 
Try this.....

Lie down and close your eyes.
Gently *breathe* in through your nose, mouth closed, for a count of six seconds.
Don't fill your lungs too full of air.
Exhale for six seconds, allowing your *breath* to leave your body slowly and gently. ... 
Continue for up to 10 minutes.


----------



## ebonycat

Thank you everyone, just leaving home now. It’s only a short walk away. Eek.


----------



## lullabydream

@ebonycat how was the dentist appointment? Hope you are ok


----------



## ebonycat

lullabydream said:


> @ebonycat how was the dentist appointment? Hope you are ok


I'm ok, thank you.
Need to have a crown fitted to the tooth that broke. So another appointment in three weeks eek.
It wasn't too bad.


----------



## lullabydream

ebonycat said:


> I'm ok, thank you.
> Need to have a crown fitted to the tooth that broke. So another appointment in three weeks eek.
> It wasn't too bad.


Brilliant news!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Has anyone cooked duck for their cat before? Its Barneys birthday soon, thinking he might get this as a teat. Or perhaps steak


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> Has anyone cooked duck for their cat before? Its Barneys birthday soon, thinking he might get this as a teat. Or perhaps steak


Duck has quite a strong flavour. Has Barney had "gamey" meats before?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> Duck has quite a strong flavour. Has Barney had "gamey" meats before?


He loves a duck treat. I guess its not quite the same. We already give him raw beef so I was thinking steak may not be so special


----------



## SbanR

Let us know how he enjoys his duck @BarneyBobCat . Will you be placing a candle on it?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> Let us know how he enjoys his duck @BarneyBobCat . Will you be placing a candle on it?


Don't be silly. The candle is going on his cake....


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> Don't be silly. The candle is going on his cake....


Duck cake?
Why don't you push the boat out and get him goose instead?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> Duck cake?
> Why don't you push the boat out and get him goose instead?


Duck then cake! He likes Purina savoury cake - its full of rubbish so just a special treat:








I could buy goose I guess, you an get all sorts at the supermarket these days


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> Duck then cake! He likes Purina savoury cake - its full of rubbish so just a special treat:
> View attachment 420243
> 
> I could buy goose I guess, you an get all sorts at the supermarket these days


Oh I thought you were going to get him the whole bird so he could be the intrepid Hunter. Barney would Love that for a birthday hunt


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> Oh I thought you were going to get him the whole bird so he could be the intrepid Hunter. Barney would Love that for a birthday hunt


Hiding a goose carcass in the house is a step too far!


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> Hiding a goose carcass in the house is a step too far!


:Hilarious
Nothing's going too far for your boy's birthday. Make it a day to remember


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@LJC675 saw this on an episode of QIXL and immediately thought of Kalex & Suter !


----------



## LJC675

Bertie'sMum said:


> @LJC675 saw this on an episode of QIXL and immediately thought of Kalex & Suter !


That is brilliant. I loved it when the tabby leaned over and rang the black and white cat's bell.


----------



## Soozi

Sooooo sweeeet! ❤❤


----------



## Bertie'sMum

LJC675 said:


> That is brilliant. I loved it when the tabby leaned over and rang the black and white cat's bell.


the first version I saw was longer (can't find it now !) and at the beginning the white cat wasn't hitting the bell hard enough to make it ring so didn't get the treat - it looked really puzzled and put out when it didn't get a treat !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minuscule

So much stress from this end... Ren has a lump, he had his booster two weeks ago this saturday. He had the same thing last year, I noticed three weeks after the injection and the vet advised to wait for another month before making an appointment. I don't know what to do this time, I don't really want to stress Ren for nothing with a vet visit if it goes away like like last time but I worry. 

And more stress coming from work, I hate it!


----------



## huckybuck

Big day today. 
Having struggled to get anywhere this year in golf comps I managed to scrape in to the "winner of winners" comp courtesy of a team event 2 weeks ago. Phew!

It was today and pretty tough with the weather conditions. 46 competitors (men and women) stroke play so every shot counted.

I did it!!


----------



## Milo’s mum

Well done Huckybuck!
Today is the day of great achievements!
We achieved something too- Milo managed to sneak behind my husband and jumped from the first floor bedroom window down into the garden.
Looks unfazed. Liked it and obviously wants a repeat. :Blackeye:Blackeye:Blackeye:Blackeye
My biggest worry is that he was neutered 8 days ago and hope all is well down there.


----------



## Tawny75

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 420626
> Big day today.
> Having struggled to get anywhere this year in golf comps I managed to scrape in to the "winner of winners" comp courtesy of a team event 2 weeks ago. Phew!
> 
> It was today and pretty tough with the weather conditions. 46 competitors (men and women) stroke play so every shot counted.
> 
> I did it!!


Yay. Well done you xx


----------



## Soozi

Very well done hun! Congratulations! xxx


----------



## Willow_Warren

@huckybuck congratulations


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 420626
> Big day today.
> Having struggled to get anywhere this year in golf comps I managed to scrape in to the "winner of winners" comp courtesy of a team event 2 weeks ago. Phew!
> 
> It was today and pretty tough with the weather conditions. 46 competitors (men and women) stroke play so every shot counted.
> 
> I did it!!


Congratulations!


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 420626
> Big day today.
> Having struggled to get anywhere this year in golf comps I managed to scrape in to the "winner of winners" comp courtesy of a team event 2 weeks ago. Phew!
> 
> It was today and pretty tough with the weather conditions. 46 competitors (men and women) stroke play so every shot counted.
> 
> I did it!!


Aww well done @huckybuck 
Congratulations xx


----------



## ebonycat

I hope everyone remembers to put their clocks back an hour tonight. We get an extra hour in bed........ & what am I doing......I’m in bed but wide awake ggggrrrrr.


----------



## ChaosCat

Congratulations @huckybuck!


----------



## LJC675

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 420626
> Big day today.
> Having struggled to get anywhere this year in golf comps I managed to scrape in to the "winner of winners" comp courtesy of a team event 2 weeks ago. Phew!
> 
> It was today and pretty tough with the weather conditions. 46 competitors (men and women) stroke play so every shot counted.
> 
> I did it!!


Wow, what an achievement, congratulations that is so fantastic.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well done @huckybuck such a tasteful trophy too! Nice work


----------



## SbanR

ebonycat said:


> I hope everyone remembers to put their clocks back an hour tonight. We get an extra hour in bed........ & what am I doing......I'm in bed but wide awake ggggrrrrr.


Went to bed at the usual time, but also got woken at the usual (old) time by Ollie chirruping and scratching in the litter tray and door the tray is up against


----------



## Charity

Minuscule said:


> So much stress from this end... Ren has a lump, he had his booster two weeks ago this saturday. He had the same thing last year, I noticed three weeks after the injection and the vet advised to wait for another month before making an appointment. I don't know what to do this time, I don't really want to stress Ren for nothing with a vet visit if it goes away like like last time but I worry.
> 
> And more stress coming from work, I hate it!


Has there been any change over the last few days?


----------



## Minuscule

Charity said:


> Has there been any change over the last few days?


No, it's the same. Yesterday, it's been two weeks since the injection. I'm keeping an eye on it, I worry very easily and overreact all the time so I'm trying not to panic for now.
He's never been as playful and he wants to eat all the time so I don't think it's painful or bothering him (he doesn't mind when I touch it either).
But I'll take him to the vet if it's needed. Just not sure when I should worry... I read sometimes it takes 2 months to go away (not sure I can wait that long though!). What do you think?


----------



## Charity

I've never had a cat who had a reaction but, having read up about it, if it were me, I would just keep a careful eye on it for any changes or if Ren seems to be off colour. If it can take about a month to disappear, there seems no point taking him to the vet at the moment as I'm sure they would just advise waiting the full time to see if it goes down before doing any further investigation. I wouldn't meddle with it, just leave it and see what happens over the next couple of weeks which I know is a worry..


----------



## Minuscule

Thanks @Charity
I'm trying not to touch it but I can't help checking it twice a day...
If it hasn't started to go down in a week I'll email the vet as they are good at replying and ask what they think. There's indeed no point taking him to the vet if they just tell me to wait a bit longer. That's what happened last year, same vaccine (FelV) and he had a lump. They even told me to wait for two months after injection before I take him unless he's in pain or stops eating etc.


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 420626
> Big day today.
> Having struggled to get anywhere this year in golf comps I managed to scrape in to the "winner of winners" comp courtesy of a team event 2 weeks ago. Phew!
> 
> It was today and pretty tough with the weather conditions. 46 competitors (men and women) stroke play so every shot counted.
> 
> I did it!!


Well done HB, even more satisfying with bad weather. Lovely trophy


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh it's Monday already 

Also brrrr it's chilly and I'm not out of bed yet!

Where are my fluffy socks...

Han


----------



## Tawny75

It is a lovely feeling when you look out of the window, see the first frost of the winter and realise you have a day off so do not have to go and scrape the car.

Cup of tea and back to bed it is then


----------



## Cully

Forecast says it's the coldest day so far, and I'd agree with that. 
Got up, let Misty out, made a cuppa, made her brekkie, turned heating on.
Ahh, back to bed. Just for 10 minutes you understand.


----------



## SbanR

Jessie was as keen as ever to go out this morning but, unusually for her, was extremely keen to come back in!


----------



## Tawny75

SbanR said:


> Jessie was as keen as ever to go out this morning but, unusually for her, was extremely keen to come back in!


Same for both of mine. Usually they would be out and about but both of them are in at the moment.


----------



## ewelsh

I'm back and catching up!



SbanR said:


> @ewelsh look what I found!
> Haven't had Glengettie tea in donkey's years


Best tea on the market  not that I drink it :Hilarious



huckybuck said:


> I need a rant.
> 
> I am sat here at 8pm waiting for my new car.
> 
> They have had the money since first thing yesterday morning and I have been chasing them ever since as communication since has been zero. I asked for acknowledgment of money all day yesterday and nothing.
> 
> I called at 11 am, 3:30pm and 6:45pm having been promised a Friday delivery to hear that my cat carrier and boot liner hadn't arrived. Did I still want the cat this evening? Or what about tomorrow morning (still minus carrier and liner which they wont have til Mon/Tues)
> 
> I said I just want the car now. So it's supposedly being driven here (I thought they were going to deliver on a transporter) by the salesman who is more than useless though I actually don't expect him to turn up. Can't even check the car if he does as it's pitch black outside.
> 
> I really wish we could just tell them to stuff it but a) they have all the money b) it was a made to order and c) I've been waiting 3 months for it.


Oh that was a big downer on your exciting day, my husband is a big RR fan, we have never had any problems, in fact they bend over backwards to help, so I would definitely put in a complaint x might even get a few extra accessories :Smuggrin

Great looking car @huckybuck same as my husband's, but I dare not drive it, it's too big for me, I'll stick to my 17yr old rust bucket  happy driving, and loving the number plates 



huckybuck said:


> View attachment 420626
> Big day today.
> Having struggled to get anywhere this year in golf comps I managed to scrape in to the "winner of winners" comp courtesy of a team event 2 weeks ago. Phew!
> 
> It was today and pretty tough with the weather conditions. 46 competitors (men and women) stroke play so every shot counted.
> 
> I did it!!


Huge congrats, that is one hell of an achievement.........bravo :Cigar


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> Same for both of mine. Usually they would be out and about but both of them are in at the moment.


The sun's been out for a while now and she's decided its warm enough. She's Out!


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Best tea on the market  not that I drink it :Hilarious


And why not???? Lovely tea, very smooth


----------



## ewelsh

I don’t drink tea caffeine but if I did I would drink that tea


----------



## ewelsh

Country living magazine article on the Scottish wildcat.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

In bed shivering as we’ve got the electrician in again today....bbbbrrrrrrr...hopefully he’ll be done today but I bet he won’t. Double bbbrrrrr. Can’t wait fir later with power back on and able to have heating on again. Fancy new fangled remote controlled heating...triple bbrrrrrrrr. 

Back to my book now.


----------



## ewelsh

Hot water bottle @Mrs Funkin and cuddle Oscar Woo will do the trick.

It's not funny without heating is it. I was without last winter for 2 weeks, but at least I had log fires! I also said stronger than bbbrrrr :Smuggrin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Alas no power to boil kettle...so no hottie for me, hence I’m in my bed wearing a fleece, thermal socks and under the duvet. Oscar is on top of the bed. Husband working in dining room on portable network thingybob, electrician drilling holes! If the drilling would stop that would be nice...

Might have a nap for a bit.


----------



## ewelsh

No brownie points for you @Mrs Funkin Or as my husband would say PPP :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Should have gone to work @Mrs Funkin , or visited a friend!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, more work for free, they’d have loved that


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Alas no power to boil kettle...so no hottie for me, hence I'm in my bed wearing a fleece, thermal socks and under the duvet. Oscar is on top of the bed. Husband working in dining room on portable network thingybob, electrician drilling holes! If the drilling would stop that would be nice...
> 
> Might have a nap for a bit.


Mrs F you need an emergency zombie apocalypse kit - with a gas stove and kettle lol!! It's amazing where they come in useful!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

To be fair if I’d really wanted one I could have lit the hob with a match and then boiled a pan of water...

It was easier to just get in bed!


----------



## Minuscule

I have the heating (although it's not particularly cold yet in the flats here) but brrrrrr anyway. I have been shivering all afternoon as I'm not well. 

So Ren decided it was bedtime, he came again and took me to bed. But this time, he warmed it first for me!


----------



## ewelsh

Minuscule said:


> I have the heating (although it's not particularly cold yet in the flats here) but brrrrrr anyway. I have been shivering all afternoon as I'm not well.
> 
> So Ren decided it was bedtime, he came again and took me to bed. But this time, he warmed it first for me!


Poor you! I hope you get better soon, good boy Ren looking after mummy.

Is Ren better @Minuscule?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So that's Bake Off done for another year then...

#Gizzaslice


----------



## Cully

Minuscule said:


> I have the heating (although it's not particularly cold yet in the flats here) but brrrrrr anyway. I have been shivering all afternoon as I'm not well.
> 
> So Ren decided it was bedtime, he came again and took me to bed. But this time, he warmed it first for me!


Hope you're feeling a lot better today and impressed to hear you have such a thoughtful boy


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> So that's Bake Off done for another year then...
> 
> #Gizzaslice


@Mrs Funkin I know, I love Bake off, I was determined not to like Pru replacing my Mary Berry but I actually love the programme just the same.

I really wanted little Steph to win


----------



## Cully

@ewelsh .
:Arghh:Arghh You should have put a spoiler alert, I was looking forward to my GBBO fix on Sunday. Boo boo!:Bawling
If there's anything on TV about it I'll just la la la my way through it:Singing


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> @ewelsh .
> :Arghh:Arghh You should have put a spoiler alert, I was looking forward to my GBBO fix on Sunday. Boo boo!:Bawling
> If there's anything on TV about it I'll just la la la my way through it:Singing


:Bag:Bag:Bag:Bag

I am sooooooo sorry. I'll go slap myself now


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh but @Cully it's still exciting  You should still watch - not least for the awesome final back, which was one of my favourites of the series.

I don't know about the rest of you Bake Off watching gang but I've not felt as "attached" to the bakers this year. Usually I really am rooting for someone but wasn't this series.


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> :Bag:Bag:Bag:Bag
> 
> I am sooooooo sorry. I'll go slap myself now


Forgiven!


----------



## Minuscule

ewelsh said:


> Poor you! I hope you get better soon, good boy Ren looking after mummy.
> 
> Is Ren better @Minuscule?


I feel a bit better today even if not great yet.
Lump still there... I had the impression it was a bit smaller this morning but I am not sure. I need to see what happens in the next few days but I will not wait for ages. I will at least ask the vet what they would do if it's not getting smaller by the weekend (if they won't do anything yet then there's no need to stress him out with a vet visit but obviously if they say they want to check it, I will take an appointment).
I'm gonna ask my mum also what she thinks about it as she's a doctor. She vaccinated me all my life so even if she's not a vet, I'm sure some reactions might be similar.


----------



## Minuscule

Cully said:


> Hope you're feeling a lot better today and impressed to hear you have such a thoughtful boy


Thank you!
He's lovely but it works both ways. At 5.50am, he gets me out of bed because it's breakfast time! "You had a good night human, but now it's enough! Time to take care of me! Remember, I warmed the bed for you."


----------



## Charity

What happened to Halloween, was it cancelled? There I was last night waiting for the usual kids shouting in the street, banging on your door, fireworks, but there was nothing, not a sound, it was just like any other night. My OH said he saw a few groups of kids when he took Purdey out but that's all. 

Welcome to November by the way.


----------



## Cully

Heard a few fireworks here last night @Charity but that's been going on for a few days now. No trick or treaters either. Maybe they're hanging on till the weekend/tonight. 
Oh 'eck, if we win the rugby today does that mean another excuse for even more fireworks tonight?


----------



## Charity

I suppose tomorrow night the Nov 5th brigade will be having their bashes


----------



## Soozi

Charity said:


> What happened to Halloween, was it cancelled? There I was last night waiting for the usual kids shouting in the street, banging on your door, fireworks, but there was nothing, not a sound, it was just like any other night. My OH said he saw a few groups of kids when he took Purdey out but that's all.
> 
> Welcome to November by the way.


It was definitely cancelled here! Not a "soul" out last night! Lol!


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> @Mrs Funkin I know, I love Bake off, I was determined not to like Pru replacing my Mary Berry but I actually love the programme just the same.
> 
> I really wanted little Steph to win


And me!!!


----------



## Tawny75

Cully said:


> Heard a few fireworks here last night @Charity but that's been going on for a few days now. No trick or treaters either. Maybe they're hanging on till the weekend/tonight.
> Oh 'eck, if we win the rugby today does that mean another excuse for even more fireworks tonight?


I back on to a playing field with a parade of shops about 200 yards away and last night the police put out a warning to stay off the field as yobs were chucking fireworks about. In a way I am glad that it gets dark early because Lily and Sev tend to be in when I come home at 5 so I can just shut the flap and keep them in.


----------



## Willow_Warren

I have just had by first black Friday email :Wideyed


----------



## ewelsh

I’m having a bad day!

Firstly I woke to heavy rain, and realised I had left my welly’s outside :Arghh
So put my walking boots on, walked the dogs when all of a sudden my terrier Duracell decided to race across fields through ***** to chase about 50 swans  my thinking was out of all those swans surely one will attack, so I leg it after her screaming my head off dragging my other dogs behind me, got Phoebe unharmed but then I was chased myself by two swans, ran back heart in mouth ( half relived Duracell was unharmed, half flipping tamping) squelching all the way home.
We all needed a bucket wash and towel dry outside, which took ages, I leave my soaked walking boots side down on a hot spot on the kitchen floor only for my Lab who was jumping around to knock the large water bowl all over the floor and my boots :Yawn

Just at this precise moment a delivery man was at my gate with the cat litter, 4 bags of 30L. Out I go, put my boots back on  still squelching I might add with my pull trolley. Put the bags on my trolley and pulled all way along my grass, along gravel, down the front path, through the front door, through the kitchen, into the bootroom only to discover my b****y terrier was biting the bottom of the bags and I had lost about 15L of cat litter in one long line from the gate :Muted of course now the litter was wet and swelling up :Arghh it took me 25mins of back breaking sweeping to get it all up.

Got back inside to find Libby decided to be a good girl and christen the litter on the floor in the kitchen 


:Arghh:Arghh


----------



## Cully

@Tawny75 , Please send Lily and Sev to have a stern word with Misty. She is being a stubborn little so and so lately refusing to come in. I've had to stop her going out after about 4.30 or she hunkers down nearby, just out of reach. :Grumpy


----------



## Cully

Oh dear @ewelsh , I definitely can't like that, but I can :Hilarious:Hilarious. Never mind, tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Soozi

Oh my days! You couldn’t make that up! So sorry Hun! Happy Friday!


----------



## lullabydream

At @ewelsh I thought Halloween was yesterday for everything 'horrid' to happen. You know I had to giggle at Phoebe's antics, typical terrier you need eyes in the back of your head then some extras and it's still not enough at times!

Bless you though. You have a lovely way with words to make us all feel it too, all though the squelching I could live without but have been there many times usually half way on a dog walk realise my boots are leaking and puddles I can't avoid and the heavens open!


----------



## LeArthur

Oh dear @ewelsh! Sounds like you need a sit down with a cuppa in front of the fire!


----------



## ChaosCat

@ewelsh Liked for sympathy only.
You should have gone back to bed directly after finding your wellies out in the rain.


----------



## Tawny75

Cully said:


> @Tawny75 , Please send Lily and Sev to have a stern word with Misty. She is being a stubborn little so and so lately refusing to come in. I've had to stop her going out after about 4.30 or she hunkers down nearby, just out of reach. :Grumpy


I will get them to send word down the cat grapevine that she is to stop being a rascal!


----------



## Tawny75

ewelsh said:


> I'm having a bad day!
> 
> Firstly I woke to heavy rain, and realised I had left my welly's outside :Arghh
> So put my walking boots on, walked the dogs when all of a sudden my terrier Duracell decided to race across fields through ***** to chase about 50 swans  my thinking was out of all those swans surely one will attack, so I leg it after her screaming my head off dragging my other dogs behind me, got Phoebe unharmed but then I was chased myself by two swans, ran back heart in mouth ( half relived Duracell was unharmed, half flipping tamping) squelching all the way home.
> We all needed a bucket wash and towel dry outside, which took ages, I leave my soaked walking boots side down on a hot spot on the kitchen floor only for my Lab who was jumping around to knock the large water bowl all over the floor and my boots :Yawn
> 
> Just at this precise moment a delivery man was at my gate with the cat litter, 4 bags of 30L. Out I go, put my boots back on  still squelching I might add with my pull trolley. Put the bags on my trolley and pulled all way along my grass, along gravel, down the front path, through the front door, through the kitchen, into the bootroom only to discover my b****y terrier was biting the bottom of the bags and I had lost about 15L of cat litter in one long line from the gate :Muted of course now the litter was wet and swelling up :Arghh it took me 25mins of back breaking sweeping to get it all up.
> 
> Got back inside to find Libby decided to be a good girl and christen the litter on the floor in the kitchen
> 
> :Arghh:Arghh


Oh my dear - here have this virtual chocolate and gin and hunker down for the afternoon!


----------



## ewelsh

Thank you all 

Every time one of the dogs goes outside they come back in, tracking soggy litter all over my floor :Banghead 

I am sure Libby is smirking


----------



## Charity

Heavens above @ewelsh, just reading it makes me feel tired. I think you need to train Libby and Lottie to go down the drive and collect their own litter.


----------



## ewelsh

@Charity :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Tawny75 said:


> I will get them to send word down the cat grapevine that she is to stop being a rascal!


Extra treats please for Lily and Sev


----------



## SbanR

@ewelsh sorry but :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Ringypie

In case anyone needs cheering up here is Flint!








Have just got back from the yard. Put Ringo to bed earlier but had to go back and console him while the local rugby club had their fireworks. Luckily everyone was very brave and we had lovely extra cuddles!


----------



## lullabydream

Ringypie said:


> In case anyone needs cheering up here is Flint!
> View attachment 421172
> 
> Have just got back from the yard. Put Ringo to bed earlier but had to go back and console him while the local rugby club had their fireworks. Luckily everyone was very brave and we had lovely extra cuddles!


You had just captured him right... He just needs a Cape and he would count flintula


----------



## lullabydream

You know Halloween is over and it's November as the Christmas adverts have begun today... Not seen the Coca-Cola one as that really starts the holiday season!


----------



## huckybuck

It’s the John Lewis one that does it for me!!


----------



## lullabydream

huckybuck said:


> It's the John Lewis one that does it for me!!


Hope it's a good one this year!


----------



## ewelsh

Oh yes the John Lewis advert. The advert which reduced me to tears every time it came on was the little boy on count down for Christmas Day, but he was really waiting to give his mummy his gift :Arghh:Arghh it was sooo lovely :Arghh:Arghh

I also loved the fox badger on the trampoline


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ewelsh said:


> I'm having a bad day!
> 
> Firstly I woke to heavy rain, and realised I had left my welly's outside :Arghh
> So put my walking boots on, walked the dogs when all of a sudden my terrier Duracell decided to race across fields through ***** to chase about 50 swans  my thinking was out of all those swans surely one will attack, so I leg it after her screaming my head off dragging my other dogs behind me, got Phoebe unharmed but then I was chased myself by two swans, ran back heart in mouth ( half relived Duracell was unharmed, half flipping tamping) squelching all the way home.
> We all needed a bucket wash and towel dry outside, which took ages, I leave my soaked walking boots side down on a hot spot on the kitchen floor only for my Lab who was jumping around to knock the large water bowl all over the floor and my boots :Yawn
> 
> Just at this precise moment a delivery man was at my gate with the cat litter, 4 bags of 30L. Out I go, put my boots back on  still squelching I might add with my pull trolley. Put the bags on my trolley and pulled all way along my grass, along gravel, down the front path, through the front door, through the kitchen, into the bootroom only to discover my b****y terrier was biting the bottom of the bags and I had lost about 15L of cat litter in one long line from the gate :Muted of course now the litter was wet and swelling up :Arghh it took me 25mins of back breaking sweeping to get it all up.
> 
> Got back inside to find Libby decided to be a good girl and christen the litter on the floor in the kitchen
> 
> :Arghh:Arghh


I think your life would make good "reality" TV


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> Heavens above @ewelsh, just reading it makes me feel tired. I think you need to train Libby and Lottie to go down the drive and collect their own litter.


think that's one of the best I've seen !!!!!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Ringypie said:


> In case anyone needs cheering up here is Flint!
> View attachment 421172
> 
> Have just got back from the yard. Put Ringo to bed earlier but had to go back and console him while the local rugby club had their fireworks. Luckily everyone was very brave and we had lovely extra cuddles!


thank you  I needed that as I'm sitting here feeling sorry for myself ! Was supposed to be meeting a friend for coffee & cake this afternoon but have woken up with another bout of cystitis so won't be going anywhere as I need to be near a loo  AND , it's now pouring with rain so will have to try and get the laundry dried indoors


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Bertie'sMum said:


> thank you  I needed that as I'm sitting here feeling sorry for myself ! Was supposed to be meeting a friend for coffee & cake this afternoon but have woken up with another bout of cystitis so won't be going anywhere as I need to be near a loo  AND , it's now pouring with rain so will have to try and get the laundry dried indoors


Have you tried drinking cranberry juice? I have suffered with cystitis in the past and now have a glass of cranberry juice every morning - haven't had an issue for many years since doing this


----------



## ewelsh

Bertie'sMum said:


> thank you  I needed that as I'm sitting here feeling sorry for myself ! Was supposed to be meeting a friend for coffee & cake this afternoon but have woken up with another bout of cystitis so won't be going anywhere as I need to be near a loo  AND , it's now pouring with rain so will have to try and get the laundry dried indoors


Poor you @Bertie'sMum agreed cranberry juice or just drink lots and lots of water

Hope your better soon x


----------



## Bertie'sMum

BarneyBobCat said:


> Have you tried drinking cranberry juice? I have suffered with cystitis in the past and now have a glass of cranberry juice every morning - haven't had an issue for many years since doing this


Can't use cranberry juice as I'm diabetic and it has too high a sugar content  Same with all the OTC remedies from the pharmacy  Have to go to the Doctor's for antib's - but obviously can't do that now until Monday so will just have to put up with it in the meantime.



ewelsh said:


> Poor you @Bertie'sMum agreed cranberry juice or just drink lots and lots of water
> 
> Hope your better soon x


yes, lots of water helps - shame I'm not a great fan of plain water


----------



## ewelsh

Can you use Potassium citrate?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ewelsh said:


> Can you use Potassium citrate?


haven't heard of that - just looked it up and I think I'd have to check with my Doctor first given the various interactions and side effects !


----------



## ewelsh

Bertie'sMum said:


> haven't heard of that - just looked it up and I think I'd have to check with my Doctor first given the various interactions and side effects !


It's an old method, it tastes horrible but does work. I can remember drinking it in my 20's when I drank white wine. It did work.

Hope you can take it x


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I have cranberry juice with no added sugar - is that still bad for diabetics? It says less than 1% sugar on the carton


----------



## Bertie'sMum

BarneyBobCat said:


> I have cranberry juice with no added sugar - is that still bad for diabetics? It says less than 1% sugar on the carton


It's the amount of fructose (natural fruit sugar) that's the problem - I have to watch which type of fruits I eat, strawberries and raspberries are OK in small quantities but fruits like bananas, apples, oranges etc are totally out.


----------



## SbanR

@ewelsh I came on hoping for More instalments from the eWelsh Household. 
DISAPPOINTED


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> @ewelsh I came on hoping for More instalments from the eWelsh Household.
> DISAPPOINTED


She's probably in the middle of a crisis as we speak


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> @ewelsh I came on hoping for More instalments from the eWelsh Household.
> DISAPPOINTED


Ah ha I win, look on Libby's needs new food thread.



Charity said:


> She's probably in the middle of a crisis as we speak


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Tawny75

Sad news. When we opened up Hogwarts this morning one of our twin ferrets Fil has passed away in the night 

Run free my boy xx


----------



## SbanR

Very sorry Tawny.
RIP Fil


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh that is sad news indeed Tawny  So sorry. Run free, l'il Fil.


----------



## ChaosCat

Awfully sorry for your loss @Tawny75


----------



## Cully

@Tawny75 , so sorry to hear that. Poor little chap


----------



## huckybuck

Oh that’s so sad Tawny. What happened do you know?


----------



## Tawny75

huckybuck said:


> Oh that's so sad Tawny. What happened do you know?


No we don't. He was not putting on his winter weight as normal bit he showed no signs of being ill. He was fine when I shut them up, Al says he had not stiffened and he was all curled up with Ron so it must have been quick and painless.


----------



## ebonycat

So sorry to hear of your little ferret boy Fil @Tawny75 
Run free sweet boy xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

@Tawny75 sorry for your loss, run free Fil

H x


----------



## Cully

Perhaps it was just his time. Hope Ron doesn't pine for his pal too much.


----------



## Charity

That's very sad @Tawny75, RIP little one


----------



## lullabydream

Oh no I am sorry to hear about Fil @Tawny75 such sad news.
That's 2 sad losses today here in Cat Chat, neither cats but still greatly loved and important pets nevertheless. Hope the rest of the Hogwarts cope well without him.


----------



## TriTri

Tawny75 said:


> Sad news. When we opened up Hogwarts this morning one of our twin ferrets Fil has passed away in the night
> 
> Run free my boy xx


So sorry for you loss @Tawny75


----------



## Soozi

I’m so sorry for your loss! Rest peacefully little one. xxx❤


----------



## ewelsh

Awww I am so sorry @Tawny75


----------



## Emmasian

So sorry to hear about your little lad Tawny. Thoughts are with you xx


----------



## SbanR

Well hidden among the fallen leaves


----------



## BarneyBobCat

PUKE! :Vomit:Vomit:Vomit:Vomit:Vomit:Vomit:Vomit


----------



## Bertie'sMum

BarneyBobCat said:


> PUKE! :Vomit:Vomit:Vomit:Vomit:Vomit:Vomit:Vomit


I thought it was a large mushroom !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SbanR

Bertie'sMum said:


> I thought it was a large mushroom !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It IS a large mushroom. It's similar to the large white mushroom I posted a while back, with Ollie in for size comparison


----------



## SbanR

This one


----------



## ewelsh

Don't talk to me about mushrooms! I've got billions of the damn things growing in my lawns. I am spraying them with white wine vinegar but they are popping up as fast as I'm spraying!

Look at my back fields IF you can see, I've never known it so wet


----------



## Cully

Perhaps Libby can use them for umbrellas if she gets caught in the rain.


----------



## Tawny75

ewelsh said:


> Don't talk to me about mushrooms! I've got billions of the damn things growing in my lawns. I am spraying them with white wine vinegar but they are popping up as fast as I'm spraying!
> 
> Look at my back fields IF you can see, I've never known it so wet
> 
> View attachment 421477
> 
> 
> View attachment 421478


Blimey, where abouts are you? I know we have had some rain but here in Bucks we have had nothing like that volume.


----------



## lullabydream

ewelsh said:


> Don't talk to me about mushrooms! I've got billions of the damn things growing in my lawns. I am spraying them with white wine vinegar but they are popping up as fast as I'm spraying!
> 
> Look at my back fields IF you can see, I've never known it so wet
> 
> View attachment 421477
> 
> 
> View attachment 421478


Am in the same county not in the big scheme of things a million miles per se from you.. They have stopped people walking near the river where I walk the dogs. To be fair it is flood land, but the last time they stopped walking down that way was over 10 years ago. Although I did warn a jogger the other day, he told me he was OK and preceded to run in the direction of the path... Its a dead end so I don't get why he thought he would have special access to be honest. At least walking the other side I never saw him opposite so he was obviously turned away as there was tape being put out by a couple of people.


----------



## LeArthur

Anybody else watch Casualty?

I've just caught up!

I don't know what to think about Ethan! I think I'm starting to feel quote disappointed by him as I used to quite like him. I felt so pleased for Rash for punching Ethan though!

I can't workout Mason's motives either?!


----------



## lullabydream

lea247 said:


> Anybody else watch Casualty?
> 
> I've just caught up!
> 
> I don't know what to think about Ethan! I think I'm starting to feel quote disappointed by him as I used to quite like him. I felt so pleased for Rash for punching Ethan though!
> 
> I can't workout Mason's motives either?!


Considering he got involved with a patient not too long ago, I feel like it's very much repeating story lines along ethics with him. Which is annoying as it's like brushing over them as he's a popular character. Very odd.

I can't work out Mason either!


----------



## Soozi

lea247 said:


> Anybody else watch Casualty?
> 
> I've just caught up!
> 
> I don't know what to think about Ethan! I think I'm starting to feel quote disappointed by him as I used to quite like him. I felt so pleased for Rash for punching Ethan though!
> 
> I can't workout Mason's motives either?!


I love Casualty! And I agree about Ethan! He's turned into a blubbering mess! As for that Effy she just doesn't suit him at all! Looks like his daughter! What are they thinking?
I'm in love with Dylan tho! ❤


----------



## LeArthur

Soozi said:


> I love Casualty! And I agree about Ethan! He's turned into a blubbering mess! As for that Effy she just doesn't suit him at all! Looks like his daughter! What are they thinking?
> I'm in love with Dylan tho! ❤


Yea Ethan and Effy is very strange!

Yes I've always liked Dylan. Very pleased for David, Rosa and Ollie, what a great little family! Looking forward to seeing what happens with David playing Other David when Rosa's mum comes to visit!


----------



## huckybuck

Soozi said:


> I love Casualty! And I agree about Ethan! He's turned into a blubbering mess! As for that Effy she just doesn't suit him at all! Looks like his daughter! What are they thinking?
> I'm in love with Dylan tho! ❤


Not quite caught up - I'm a couple behind!!!

Hands off Dylan Sooz - he trumps Anton!!!!


----------



## LeArthur

huckybuck said:


> Hands off Dylan Sooz - he trumps Anton!!!!




Sorry for any spoilers


----------



## Soozi

huckybuck said:


> Not quite caught up - I'm a couple behind!!!
> 
> Hands off Dylan Sooz - he trumps Anton!!!!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
HE'S MINE! MINE! MINE!


----------



## Jaf

I’m tidying up as my aunties are coming for a visit. I loathe tidying so here I am! Ha. 

I got a least a cat’s worth of fur off the dining chairs. There’s only Lori and Geri that can get in there! Lazy creature that I am.


----------



## ewelsh

Awww @Jaf I feel for you! Are they the sort of Aunties who check everything, like mine! 

Good luck, how long are they staying for? X


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I feel your pain @Jaf . My parents are staying on Friday night, the deep clean started on Monday. Two bathrooms to sterilise tonight, eugh.


----------



## Tawny75

I have decided that if I give up buying lunch at work and stop having so much costa (3-4 times a week) I can afford to have a cleaner come in once a week for 2 hours. My first time was yesterday and it was just lovely to come in to a dusted house. I don't mind cleaning but I loathe dusting.


----------



## Jaf

My aunties are from the naughty side of the family. You know the saying “the black sheep of the family”, meaning the naughty one? Well I’ve often said that I’m “the white sheep”, meaning the boring one in a family of nutters.

They missed their early morning flight! Eventually arrived 10 hours later, then stayed up until 4am, drinking and singing! I went to bed and left them to it. Zzzzz.

My Nan drank, smoked (ahem) and partied into her 90s.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Jaf said:


> My Nan drank, smoked (ahem) and partied into her 90s.


Then there's hope for me.... (minus the smoke)


----------



## huckybuck

BarneyBobCat said:


> Then there's hope for me.... (minus the smoke)


I have family exactly like this too lol - Nanny D is still partying at 104 and enjoying a few G & Ts every evening!!! She gave up smoking when she was 50!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I can report that the festive Walkers crisps Brussels Sprouts crisps are green! Not bright green but there’s a definite tinge...


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> I can report that the festive Walkers crisps Brussels Sprouts crisps are green! Not bright green but there's a definite tinge...


Do they not look like dodgy spuds?


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> I can report that the festive Walkers crisps Brussels Sprouts crisps are green! Not bright green but there's a definite tinge...


:Wtf Dislike crisps, dislike sprouts I'll pass


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Errrm, no @lea247 they are kind of brighter and more consistent in colour than a dodgy spud. Quite strange.

@ewelsh crisps are one of my weaknesses. In order of weakness they are crisps, cheese, sausage rolls.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> I can report that the festive Walkers crisps Brussels Sprouts crisps are green! Not bright green but there's a definite tinge...


Were they good? Did you enjoy them?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I don't know, really. I mean, I love crisps, I really rather like sprouts...but together...not so sure :Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

I have to say I love crisps too but both the Christmas flavours do not appeal at all. Give me a prawn cocktail!!!


----------



## lullabydream

Had the crisps last year @Mrs Funkin unfortunately none of us would dare eat them...OH doesn't eat sprouts, I do say its because he doesn't want to eat his own species but I think that says something about me being with him, than just him!

Speaking of Christmas and Walkers... They've really pushed the boat out this year for a Christmas advert





Oh and if you haven't seen it... Have posted Aldi Christmas advert in general chat.. Quite liking it though!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We saw this the other day - I was LOLing at Mariah's pathetically small nibble of a crisp :Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

lullabydream said:


> Had the crisps last year @Mrs Funkin unfortunately none of us would dare eat them...OH doesn't eat sprouts, I do say its because he doesn't want to eat his own species but I think that says something about me being with him, than just him!
> 
> Speaking of Christmas and Walkers... They've really pushed the boat out this year for a Christmas advert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and if you haven't seen it... Have posted Aldi Christmas advert in general chat.. Quite liking it though!


How about a link?


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> We saw this the other day - I was LOLing at Mariah's pathetically small nibble of a crisp :Hilarious


She probably had in her contract only so many 'takes' just in case she had to eat a whole one.

Wonder how long it took them to explain chips and crisps to her, and the name Walkers. She never came across as the brightest spark


----------



## Mrs Funkin

She’s bright enough to have written a song that every Christmas gets her £400k in royalties! From one song! Wowsers. She’s totally bonkers though (IMHO!), we saw her in concert years ago and she was loopy even on stage. If you watch “Mariah’s World” it’s quite amusing...but I don’t think it’s meant to be.


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> She's bright enough to have written a song that every Christmas gets her £400k in royalties! From one song! Wowsers. She's totally bonkers though (IMHO!), we saw her in concert years ago and she was loopy even on stage. If you watch "Mariah's World" it's quite amusing...but I don't think it's meant to be.


That was odd Mariah's World. I saw bits and pieces. Like you said it was amusing but I don't think it was attended to be!


----------



## popcornsmum

Lmao at that Mariah advert! I bet she didnt even bite the crisp! I saw her being interviewed live on CD:UK back in the 90s and she was a bit of a diva. Noone could get near her she had tons of security.


----------



## Vanessa131

I hate my body clock. During the week I get up at 5:45 and my alarm scares the shit out of me as I’m always fast asleep. At the weekend I naturally wake up at 5:45 and I’m wide awake, argh!!!!


----------



## ebonycat

Gggggrrrrrr fireworks are going crazy here tonight.
I can’t let Lady dog out for a wee as if she sees them in the sky they scare her & she barks at them. She’s ok hearing them when she’s safe indoors.
Alfie is asleep on one of the towers & Ebony has taken herself off upstairs to bed already.


----------



## huckybuck

I am so angry at the CSG show organisers 

There were some horrific bangs tonight - it sounded like a war zone. I never expected an organised event to be so bad noise wise 

The only good thing was I knew when it was going to start and finish so prepared the house and cats. They were all pretty good til the canons - poor Little H is still under the bed.


----------



## huckybuck

Random question - has anyone ever bought anything from DHGate?

It looks well dodgy but there’s a t shirt I’m desperate for?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha! Just been to Butlins where there's a darts "thing" and an 80s weekend...

Here I am with Phil "the Power" Taylor










And at the silent disco 










Heh. Might go back later for Soul II Soul if we cba...


----------



## huckybuck

Ooh how exciting!!! Are you staying there?? 

I would love to do an 80s weekend!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Please can we have some very positive, healthy, everything is fine, vibes for my Aunty P tomorrow. She has to go for a bone marrow biopsy in the afternoon and I’m going to take her. She’s very nervous, not least about the procedure but also what they could/might find. 

I am hoping that the problem she’s having is as a result of the chemo she had earlier in the year nothing else.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No, we live about a mile away and have a pass where we can go in for anything. I wanted to go and see ABC last night but it didn’t happen. Stayed in tonight too - but Howard Jones is there soon, Wet Wet Wet next year...and there’s an Ibiza weekend in January that we have our eye on  Oh yes, rock and roll my life! With my own comfy bed.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@huckybuck paws will be crossed and lucky pants will be on xx


----------



## Soozi

Good luck to AP for tomorrow hun. I am glad you are going with her as I don’t think it’s a particularly pleasant procedure. I also think/hope it’s a result of the chemo. She’s not been great on it this time round. 
Sending all our love from Tenerife. xxx ❤


----------



## LeArthur

Hoping everything is fine tomorrow for Aunty P @huckybuck

I have an Aunty P too and she's a very healthy strong lady! I'm sure all Aunty P's are


----------



## ChaosCat

huckybuck said:


> Please can we have some very positive, healthy, everything is fine, vibes for my Aunty P tomorrow. She has to go for a bone marrow biopsy in the afternoon and I'm going to take her. She's very nervous, not least about the procedure but also what they could/might find.
> 
> I am hoping that the problem she's having is as a result of the chemo she had earlier in the year nothing else.


Good vibes coming for Aunty P!


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> Please can we have some very positive, healthy, everything is fine, vibes for my Aunty P tomorrow. She has to go for a bone marrow biopsy in the afternoon and I'm going to take her. She's very nervous, not least about the procedure but also what they could/might find.
> 
> I am hoping that the problem she's having is as a result of the chemo she had earlier in the year nothing else.


Paws all crossed for Aunty P, sending a truck load of positive & healthy vibes her way xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ebonycat said:


> Paws all crossed for Aunty P, sending a truck load of positive & healthy vibes her way xx


Ditto from us too - hope it's all good news xx


----------



## Emmasian

Everything crossed for Auntie P. One of my aunts had the test done and though she was daunted she said in the end it wasn't that bad xxx


----------



## ewelsh

Sending every positive vibe and lots of strength for Aunty P

Also a hug for you too @huckybuck (())

In my prayers x


----------



## Willow_Warren

Tipping up some positive vibes for auntie P x


----------



## SbanR

More vibes for Aunty P


----------



## Britt

BarneyBobCat said:


> I love Christmas! Its brilliant! You get to spend time with friends and family, and eat and drink way too much. All my favourite things


I don't have friends or family. No Christmas tree, no meal or drinks, no presents, no nothing


----------



## Tawny75

More vibes xxx


----------



## Soozi

HB will keep Auntie P smiling she always does! I think the worst part is waiting for the results. Everything crossed.xxx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Britt said:


> I don't have friends or family. No Christmas tree, no meal or drinks, no presents, no nothing


Poor you, that is sad to hear


----------



## Jaf

Keeping everything crossed for Auntie P. Xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Yesterday Julian was celebrating his second Gotcha Day!!!
2 years ago that gorgeous boy decided he is mine and followed me home screaming.


----------



## Soozi

*And what a beauty he is! HAPPY 2nd GOTCHA DAY JULIAN! xxx








*


----------



## ChaosCat

Happy Gotcha Day, Julian, congratulations on choosing the right home and slave, clever boy!


----------



## ebonycat

slartibartfast said:


> Yesterday Julian was celebrating his second Gotcha Day!!!
> 2 years ago that gorgeous boy decided he is mine and followed me home screaming.
> View attachment 422154


Happy Gotcha Day handsome black panther xx


----------



## SbanR

Happy Gotcha day Julian


----------



## oliviarussian

Britt said:


> I don't have friends or family. No Christmas tree, no meal or drinks, no presents, no nothing


Oh c'mon Britt... you do this every year! Nothing stopping you having a tree, meal, drinks or treating yourself to a nice pressie, you are not the only one who is on their own!


----------



## Tawny75

Well I have discovered this evening that Severus and Lily both like raw turkey mince. I was preparing some for the ferrets, went to the bathroom, came back and they are both happily chomping on it!


----------



## Minuscule

Happy to say Ren's lump has completely disappeared now


----------



## ewelsh

Minuscule said:


> Happy to say Ren's lump has completely disappeared now


Great that is good news


----------



## huckybuck

Thank you so much for all your positive vibes today!!

We got to the hospital a bit early so spent longer waiting than it actually took!! She was amazing as always!!! I had barely time to nip to the loo and they called me in....I really thought there was a problem and she’d asked for me but no - it was all done!! 

She said it was the most awful thing she’d ever gone through but refused to cry (or scream) though it made her eyes water and was agony. 

I got her laughing straight away though when she said she wanted to get out of there - warning her not to wet herself in my new car on the way home if the anaesthetic hadn’t worn off!!! 

Popped in to see Nanny who couldn’t believe we were home so quickly!! She made me some soup, toast and tea - 104!!!!!

So now we have a couple of weeks wait til the results but feeling quite positive do all those wishes must be helping!!! 

I am so proud of my Aunt!!!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Sounds like it went as well as could be expected. 
H x


----------



## ewelsh

Well it’s all over now, I am glad it was over quickly. Bless her she didn’t need to be dealing with pain on top of everything! 

I’ll keep the positive vibes coming! 


Can’t beat a Grans home loving care but at 104 is incredible x


----------



## SbanR

Will keep topping up the vibes HB.
Does granny use a soup maker too?


----------



## Charity

Very best wishes and positive vibes for Aunty P xx


----------



## Charity

Happy Gotcha Day beautiful Julian xx


----------



## Soozi

@huckybuck AP is so lucky to have you Hun! Glad it's over with. xxx


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> Will keep topping up the vibes HB.
> Does granny use a soup maker too?


Nope she likes the old fashioned way......

from a tin


----------



## Jaf

Stupid kidney stones confirmed, along with kidney cysts. I was pretty sure the pain was stones but flaming drs keep saying stones in the kidney don’t hurt “no pain receptors”! Well they hurt me so bad I can’t breathe sometimes. Gits.

The last stone was lasered in UK under epidural. Ouch. Not sure if Spain does laser, shock wave or surgery. Waiting for an appointment.


----------



## SbanR

Ouch! Hope you don't have to wait long for your appointment @Jaf


----------



## Britt

oliviarussian said:


> Oh c'mon Britt... you do this every year! Nothing stopping you having a tree, meal, drinks or treating yourself to a nice pressie, you are not the only one who is on their own!


I know but it's still depressing and I can't have anything alcoholic because of the cancer (doctor's orders).


----------



## ebonycat

Will keep sending Aunty P those positive vibes HB @huckybuck 
Nanny D is such a wonderful lady xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Jaf that is rubbish and so painful I bet. Paws crossed your appointment comes through soon and that the pain us under control.


----------



## ebonycat

Jaf said:


> Stupid kidney stones confirmed, along with kidney cysts. I was pretty sure the pain was stones but flaming drs keep saying stones in the kidney don't hurt "no pain receptors"! Well they hurt me so bad I can't breathe sometimes. Gits.
> 
> The last stone was lasered in UK under epidural. Ouch. Not sure if Spain does laser, shock wave or surgery. Waiting for an appointment.


Sending healing vibes your way & hope they rush you your appointment x


----------



## Charity

Poor you @Jaf, hope you get treatment soon


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear heck!

Human Daddy just ate a Cosma snackie (tuna flavour) as Oscar didn't want the last one. He said, "It's fine, nothing wrong with it". He won't eat actual tuna but would eat that.

@huckybuck - over to you


----------



## ebonycat

Britt said:


> I know but it's still depressing and I can't have anything alcoholic because of the cancer (doctor's orders).


You don't have to drink alcohol to have a nice time.
As @oliviarussian said, cook a nice meal, watch a favourite film, cuddle Pooh.

I can't drink because of the medication I'm on, I live alone (yes my mum & step father aren't far away), don't have many friends but I'm happy. It is what it is. We have one life.
Are there any groups you can join, go swimming, to the gym, start talking to people, go to your drs & ask them for help.
I've suffered & still suffer from time to time depression for a number of years & my drs were very helpful. I joined a support group & it really did help.
Plus you have this wonderful forum, get involved in the conversations. It helps me, I don't feel alone anymore as I have online friends here x


----------



## Jaf

Hmmm not sure which is worse...tuna or cat treat?!? I think the treat could be swallowed whole...if you're offering a million pounds?

Thanks for the kindness lovelies. I read just now about another medication that is being trialled, a tablet not an injection. I'm on the list when the injection becomes available, but admit I'd prefer a tablet! Medicine is amazing and I'm grateful and hopeful.


----------



## ewelsh

Ouch @Jaf just read your post.

I'll keep everything crossed you can get the injection or tablet very soon x


----------



## Soozi

Jaf said:


> Hmmm not sure which is worse...tuna or cat treat?!? I think the treat could be swallowed whole...if you're offering a million pounds?
> 
> Thanks for the kindness lovelies. I read just now about another medication that is being trialled, a tablet not an injection. I'm on the list when the injection becomes available, but admit I'd prefer a tablet! Medicine is amazing and I'm grateful and hopeful.


It's great you have such a positive outlook hun! It's half the battle won! Hope all goes really well for you! xxx


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh dear heck!
> 
> Human Daddy just ate a Cosma snackie (tuna flavour) as Oscar didn't want the last one. He said, "It's fine, nothing wrong with it". He won't eat actual tuna but would eat that.
> 
> @huckybuck - over to you


I'm with Mr F - nothing wrong with those - a bit fishy and dry, not quite a prawn cracker but alright...

Now if you see the ships cats dried prawn treats they are something else entirely - utterly delicious!!!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Jaf said:


> Stupid kidney stones confirmed, along with kidney cysts. I was pretty sure the pain was stones but flaming drs keep saying stones in the kidney don't hurt "no pain receptors"! Well they hurt me so bad I can't breathe sometimes. Gits.
> 
> The last stone was lasered in UK under epidural. Ouch. Not sure if Spain does laser, shock wave or surgery. Waiting for an appointment.


I really hope they see you soon!! Any type of stone is agony!!! Have you got decent pain relief in the mean time?

Everything crossed you get the injection - is it worth asking about private for it? Or even better the tablet!!


----------



## Jaf

Yeah funnily enough naproxen works quite well. The cats are good at being heat pads!

I think being positive is important. It's hard not to be when so many improvements are being made. 

The injections are available in USA, except they've been recalled at the moment. They apparently work really well once you get the amounts right. 

I think the injections will be available next year in UK. When I first asked my old UK Dr he hadn't even heard of them! Tut. Hopefully Spain and my new Dr will have them too. 

The tablets are only at testing stage so if they work it'll still be a while.


----------



## Britt

ebonycat said:


> You don't have to drink alcohol to have a nice time.
> As @oliviarussian said, cook a nice meal, watch a favourite film, cuddle Pooh.
> 
> I can't drink because of the medication I'm on, I live alone (yes my mum & step father aren't far away), don't have many friends but I'm happy. It is what it is. We have one life.
> Are there any groups you can join, go swimming, to the gym, start talking to people, go to your drs & ask them for help.
> I've suffered & still suffer from time to time depression for a number of years & my drs were very helpful. I joined a support group & it really did help.
> Plus you have this wonderful forum, get involved in the conversations. It helps me, I don't feel alone anymore as I have online friends here x


I'm taking Prozac, Diazepam and Alprazolam. I don't have friends in Belgium. And nobody to talk to. It is tough to face illness alone.


----------



## huckybuck

John Lewis Christmas Ad tomorrow

The teaser


----------



## Soozi

Awwww! I love it! Why do these soppy ads make you cry?!?! Lol


----------



## ewelsh

John Lewis have done it again! I absolutely loved that, his little face is adorable!

Noticed the cat in the background


----------



## huckybuck

The cat is fab!!!!!


----------



## Soozi

Yay noticed the puss cat too! ❤
Not impressed with the ad hun @huckybuck ?


----------



## huckybuck

Oh no I do like the ad - it’s very Christmassy and it reminds me a bit of the Mog one!! Loving Edgar!! Not so keen on the music - would have preferred Puff the magic dragon lol!!!


----------



## Gwen9244

I think its a really sweet advert but it must be hard to top the ones from earlier years. I still love the boxer dog on the trampoline!


----------



## Charity

I love it, made me laugh


----------



## immum

I might have already bought the Edgar soft toy before they sell out.


----------



## Soozi

immum said:


> I might have already bought the Edgar soft toy before they sell out.


My sister has already ordered hers! Lol!


----------



## LeArthur

I wish I had an Edgar to set fire to the Christmas Pud!


----------



## huckybuck

I fell foul of my golf friends this evening....

They all went to the AGM and I CBA

Asked on our what's up group how it went....

"Some good news at the AGM - they are going to mend the paths and sort out the trees / widen the teeing area on the 16th. But I'm not sure about the decision to bait and trap the wild cat. I know it's been seen attacking the ducks and wildlife but leaving it overnight in a cage this time of year with the cold and rain is concerning. And then what are they going to do with it? ☹xxx"

Yep I fell left right and sinker!!!!! Was going to drive up to the club first thing tomorrow and have it out with the management!!!

Until the point they said it was big, had unusual markings - orange and black stripes, had possibly escaped from a zoo and perhaps I could give it a home!!!

I finally twigged on so said did it look like


----------



## Tawny75

Hehehehehe you were well and truly had x


----------



## Soozi

huckybuck said:


> I fell foul of my golf friends this evening....
> 
> They all went to the AGM and I CBA
> 
> Asked on our what's up group how it went....
> 
> "Some good news at the AGM - they are going to mend the paths and sort out the trees / widen the teeing area on the 16th. But I'm not sure about the decision to bait and trap the wild cat.  I know it's been seen attacking the ducks and wildlife but leaving it overnight in a cage this time of year with the cold and rain is concerning. And then what are they going to do with it? ☹xxx"
> 
> Yep I fell left right and sinker!!!!! Was going to drive up to the club first thing tomorrow and have it out with the management!!!
> 
> Until the point they said it was big, had unusual markings - orange and black stripes, had possibly escaped from a zoo and perhaps I could give it a home!!!
> 
> I finally twigged on so said did it look like
> 
> View attachment 422408


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> I fell foul of my golf friends this evening....
> 
> They all went to the AGM and I CBA
> 
> Asked on our what's up group how it went....
> 
> "Some good news at the AGM - they are going to mend the paths and sort out the trees / widen the teeing area on the 16th. But I'm not sure about the decision to bait and trap the wild cat. I know it's been seen attacking the ducks and wildlife but leaving it overnight in a cage this time of year with the cold and rain is concerning. And then what are they going to do with it? ☹xxx"
> 
> Yep I fell left right and sinker!!!!! Was going to drive up to the club first thing tomorrow and have it out with the management!!!
> 
> Until the point they said it was big, had unusual markings - orange and black stripes, had possibly escaped from a zoo and perhaps I could give it a home!!!
> 
> I finally twigged on so said did it look like
> 
> View attachment 422408


:Hilarious:Hilarious Thank goodness they told you when they did or you would be camping out under the stars


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Travelling to the mother in laws. Barney has vomited half way :Vomit

Just finished the clean up, think he must have gobbled too much before we left


----------



## SbanR

@Willow_Warren have you been into Lidl recently? The mini stollen are back!!!!
Happy shopping


----------



## huckybuck

BarneyBobCat said:


> Travelling to the mother in laws. Barney has vomited half way :Vomit
> 
> Just finished the clean up, think he must have gobbled too much before we left


Could be car sick - try covering the carrier with a thin sheet so he can't see out the sides - a bit like us if he can only see forwards he might be ok.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

huckybuck said:


> Could be car sick - try covering the carrier with a thin sheet so he can't see out the sides - a bit like us if he can only see forwards he might be ok.


I think so too. His carrier already stops him seeing out a lot and we cant face him forwards or he will be at placed at an awkward angle due to my cars sports seats.

We smelt something around 40 minutes into the journey. We think it was quantity of food eaten before travel but who knows. Im pleased to report he seems perfectly happy at my mother in laws, unlike me!

Im considering faking sick so I can go to bed early with my little Barney Boy.


----------



## Willow_Warren

SbanR said:


> @Willow_Warren have you been into Lidl recently? The mini stollen are back!!!!
> Happy shopping


Waaaaa.... I've been too busy to go this week might have to make a special trip tomorrow


----------



## ewelsh

BarneyBobCat said:


> Im considering faking sick so I can go to bed early with my little Barney Boy


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Phew! Last event as Mrs Commodore done and dusted. My very very sparkly frock garnered a lot of comments, people were rather shocked at my looking so glitzy  

Just the AGM and handover to the new Commodore to do now - and that’s nothing to do with me. Hurrah!


----------



## slartibartfast

Today is third anniversary of Riddick's death, I miss him so much, crying all day. 
Delle Seyah always sleeps in his favourite spot on the bed, maybe she was send by him. Just like Julian two years ago.


----------



## Psygon

slartibartfast said:


> Today is third anniversary of Riddick's death, I miss him so much, crying all day.
> Delle Seyah always sleeps in his favourite spot on the bed, maybe she was send by him. Just like Julian two years ago.


Sorry you are having a tough day today :-(


----------



## Soozi

Awww hun I know how you must feel it really stays with you. A good cry is the best thing when you feel like this. xxx


----------



## ewelsh

It’s the worst feeling hugs my lovely (())


----------



## ebonycat

Has anyone heard from @Forester ?
I follow Dylan's thread in Health & Nutrition & I'm missing updates on how he is getting on.
@Forester hoping you & Dylan are ok xx


----------



## ewelsh

ebonycat said:


> Has anyone heard from @Forester ?
> I follow Dylan's thread in Health & Nutrition & I'm missing updates on how he is getting on.
> @Forester hoping you & Dylan are ok xx


I have PM her but nothing yet. I do hope she has support around her


----------



## Forester

ebonycat said:


> Has anyone heard from @Forester ?
> I follow Dylan's thread in Health & Nutrition & I'm missing updates on how he is getting on.
> @Forester hoping you & Dylan are ok xx


Thanks for thinking of us @ebonycat and @ewelsh. I have to admit I've struggled to do anything since OH passed, and for the last few months whilst he was alive. Dylan is struggling somewhat and I'm undecided whether its mostly down to recent stress and upheaval or his IBD. I have a few more domestic issues to deal with , think water pouring in through recently rebuilt chimney amongst other things, but I WILL continue Dylan's diary once I've got myself together again.xx


----------



## Charity

It's hard re-adjusting and I'm sure Dylan misses his Dad. Best to take things one day at a time and come here and talk to us all of course.


----------



## ebonycat

Forester said:


> Thanks for thinking of us @ebonycat and @ewelsh. I have to admit I've struggled to do anything since OH passed, and for the last few months whilst he was alive. Dylan is struggling somewhat and I'm undecided whether its mostly down to recent stress and upheaval or his IBD. I have a few more domestic issues to deal with , think water pouring in through recently rebuilt chimney amongst other things, but I WILL continue Dylan's diary once I've got myself together again.xx


It does take time, please be kind to yourself.
Thinking of you xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Little troublemaker Delle Seyah could be the star of Jackass!!!
She took a dustpan in the middle of the night and slided on it down the stairs. Girl has some crazy ideas.


----------



## Soozi

slartibartfast said:


> Little troublemaker Delle Seyah could be the star of Jackass!!!
> She took a dustpan in the middle of the night and slided on it down the stairs. Girl has some crazy ideas.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Lol!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Willow_Warren said:


> Waaaaa.... I've been too busy to go this week might have to make a special trip tomorrow


I went yesterday but there was just a large pallet sized empty gap 

H :Arghh


----------



## Soozi

Anyone got any good Black Friday deals? Absolutely everything I have looked for are still full price! Lol!


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> I went yesterday but there was just a large pallet sized empty gap
> 
> H :Arghh


Want me to check in mine and get you some???
Can't have you suffering


----------



## TriTri

I was just thinking yesterday that Naughty Max hadn’t been naughty for many weeks now, (since his canine came out). And sure enough, he reappeared and managed to surprise me in the middle of the night. He woke me a few times, being very vocal and then Tessy woke me crying in her sleep, from a nightmare she gets a few times a year . I got up then to get them a snack each. I thought if I walked to the kitchen in the dark I would find it easier to get straight back to sleep again, but oh! Oh oh oh! I felt something furry in the hallway, under or by my foot. I cringed and went for the bathroom light, light-switch was on a pull which kept moving, but I eventually managed to grab it and see what was on the floor. Oh no! See for yourself....., thanks Max :Vomit. Poor Mr Ratatouille. (That’s the dustpan next to it, which I got out to assist with its removal).


----------



## Charity

Poor furry, his night out didn't go as planned.  Obviously Max was shouting for you to come and see what he'd brought you.


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Poor furry, his night out didn't go as planned.  Obviously Max was shouting for you to come and see what he'd brought you.


Yes, I got up earlier to see why he was calling me from the hall and saw nothing. I checked the entrance lobby for "gifts" but there was nothing. (He sometimes drops gifts there). Max's face did seem to say I've got a gift for you, but there was nothing there, nothing seen, (light on, looking).


----------



## SbanR

TriTri said:


> Yes, I got up earlier to see why he was calling me from the hall and saw nothing. I checked the entrance lobby for "gifts" but there was nothing. (He sometimes drops gifts there). Max's face did seem to say I've got a gift for you, but there was nothing there, nothing seen, (light on, looking).


But there was something there TriTri. I think you need a trip to SpecSavers


----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> But there was something there TriTri. I think you need a trip to SpecSavers


I think so! And 'must wear slippers in future, or lock the rascal in overnight.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mr and Mrs BBC got very drunk yesterday and Mrs BBC left the back door open - Barney escaped but thank goodness he came straight back home. I was fuming!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh Mrs BBC! Barney clearly knows where he's best off!!

Anyhow I came to carry on the topic of vacuum cleaners! Well whilst I was fairly happy with mine I had a small altercation between it and a cat kicker toy! The toy came out ok but the brushes on the vacuum cleaner no longer go round (I've taken it apart but can't immediately see the problem). So I need to buy a new one_ this week_! Not sure a cordless one would be good enough for an only vacuum... ??? I need something that is small (limited storage space) and cheap (limited budget at the moment). Wish me luck!


----------



## Soozi

Willow_Warren said:


> Oh Mrs BBC! Barney clearly knows where he's best off!!
> 
> Anyhow I came to carry on the topic of vacuum cleaners! Well whilst I was fairly happy with mine I had a small altercation between it and a cat kicker toy! The toy came out ok but the brushes on the vacuum cleaner no longer go round (I've taken it apart but can't immediately see the problem). So I need to buy a new one_ this week_! Not sure a cordless one would be good enough for an only vacuum... ??? I need something that is small (limited storage space) and cheap (limited budget at the moment). Wish me luck!


Might be possible for you to just replace the brush attachment? Look on eBay or google your model of hoover there's lots of sites that sell spares hun even if the model is an older one. Just trying to save you some money.


----------



## ewelsh

BarneyBobCat said:


> Mr and Mrs BBC got very drunk yesterday and Mrs BBC left the back door open - Barney escaped but thank goodness he came straight back home. I was fuming!


 I have threatened my husband with divorce if he let Libby out :Smuggrin he hasn't to date 

So glad Barney came back phew!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

ewelsh said:


> I have threatened my husband with divorce if he let Libby out :Smuggrin he hasn't to date
> 
> So glad Barney came back phew!


We are both feeling very sorry for ourselves today and saying we are never drinking again!


----------



## ewelsh

BarneyBobCat said:


> We are both feeling very sorry for ourselves today and saying we are never drinking again!


Yea yea I've heard that one before! I did that back in 2003 and I swore NEVER to drink again, which I haven't 

You both need lots of greasy fried eggs and beans :Hilarious


----------



## BarneyBobCat

ewelsh said:


> Yea yea I've heard that one before! I did that back in 2003 and I swore NEVER to drink again, which I haven't
> 
> You both need lots of greasy fried eggs and beans :Hilarious


Good for you! Ive just thrown up, think it will be a while before I try eating anything 
:Vomit


----------



## Willow_Warren

Soozi said:


> Might be possible for you to just replace the brush attachment? Look on eBay or google your model of hoover there's lots of sites that sell spares hun even if the model is an older one. Just trying to save you some money.


After another quick google I might have another look at my machine tonight! The brushes do rotate if you move them manually and the belt that drives them is in place and not broken... It's a cheap vax machine and I've had it over 5 years now so might be at the end of useful life! (it really doesn't like long hair - do any vacuums???)

Hannah


----------



## BarneyBobCat

This is the worst hangover Ive had in ages. Feel absolutely dreadful


----------



## Mrs Brown

Just a bit of positive news regarding a life saving operation by yours truly.

Bobs brought home a live and quite large mouse yesterday morning while I was having breakfast. I got it from him and set it free outside on the grass. I watched from the window and it sat there for what seemed like ages before it ran off. Bobs is a beast.:Cat :Cat


----------



## huckybuck

BarneyBobCat said:


> This is the worst hangover Ive had in ages. Feel absolutely dreadful


Have you got any buccastem (used for migraines) or quells (car sickness)? Those and some coke and sleep - only thing you can do!!!!


----------



## ewelsh

BarneyBobCat said:


> This is the worst hangover Ive had in ages. Feel absolutely dreadful


Oh poor you! It will pass, tomorrow you will feel better again. Lots and lots of water and dry toast is the only way forward


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I seem to be over the worst of it now. Eugggh, its been a rough day


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You should have had a black pudding and fried egg white bap, with HP fruity sauce. That would have sorted you out  

Next time...


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> You should have had a black pudding and fried egg white bap, with HP fruity sauce. That would have sorted you out
> 
> Next time...


Felt sick all day - not sure anything would have worked but that does sound nice. I seem to be better now which is good, cant believe how long it has taken


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I need to get Barney a new water bowl - anyone have a recommendation?


----------



## Willow_Warren

@BarneyBobCat If I'm honest hangovers don't generally get sympathy  hopefully you are over it today...

@Soozi I remembered there was a brusher re-set button on the vacuum... it works ok now... . Shame really I fancied a new toy & a black Friday deal.. even if it was a vacuum cleaner... ah well... saves me some pennies


----------



## Mrs Brown

BarneyBobCat said:


> I need to get Barney a new water bowl - anyone have a recommendation?


This is one of the best bargains I ever found. Water fountain if you don't mind plastic. Only £2.99 and no spills or tipping over etc. From Home Bargains! I tried to upload a photo but it isn't working.


----------



## Mrs Brown

Here it is!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Brown said:


> View attachment 423361
> Here it is!


Ive seen that one and it does get good reviews. The plastic has an antimicrobial coating on the ones I've seen. Thx!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Willow_Warren said:


> @BarneyBobCat If I'm honest hangovers don't generally get sympathy


I'm torturing myself in the gym today. I'm getting too old...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I made fridge scraping soup (3 droopy carrots, couple of little wrinkly potatoes, handful of slightly limp coriander and a stock cube)...it was so delicious I'm going to have to eat the rest in a minute!


----------



## Willow_Warren

SbanR said:


> Want me to check in mine and get you some???
> Can't have you suffering












:Happy:Shamefullyembarrased:Joyful

my patience and frequent visits have paid off!


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> View attachment 423405
> 
> 
> :Happy:Shamefullyembarrased:Joyful
> 
> my patience and frequent visits have paid off!


Three?!?!?!:Woot:Woot:Woot

:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Excellent news Hannah (mine are still hidden in the sideboard!)


----------



## popcornsmum

Did Anyone else knew this bit of the toilet can actually be booped off by a paw and fly across the bathroom? Also when its fitted back she cant relax until shes booped it off again?! Shes even made the loo seat wonky from keep jumping up and standing on it!


----------



## Willow_Warren

SbanR said:


> Three?!?!?!:Woot:Woot:Woot
> 
> :Hilarious


I have lost time to make up for!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh lorks. I’ve had to have Benylin. This is not good news. I have no time for a cough.


----------



## ewelsh

popcornsmum said:


> Did Anyone else knew this bit of the toilet can actually be booped off by a paw and fly across the bathroom? Also when its fitted back she cant relax until shes booped it off again?! Shes even made the loo seat wonky from keep jumping up and standing on it!
> View attachment 423408
> 
> View attachment 423409
> 
> View attachment 423407


That's hilarious


----------



## Soozi

Ha Ha Popcorn! She’s a funny little one! Love her! Any news on your move yet hun?


----------



## Jaf

Mrs Funkin said:


> I made fridge scraping soup (3 droopy carrots, couple of little wrinkly potatoes, handful of slightly limp coriander and a stock cube)...it was so delicious I'm going to have to eat the rest in a minute!


Is that literally all you used? No milk or cream? I'm _still _thinking about trying to make soup.

I twisted my ankle just stepping badly. Am resting/ icing it. Sigh.


----------



## popcornsmum

Soozi said:


> Ha Ha Popcorn! She's a funny little one! Love her! Any news on your move yet hun?


No we decided against it in the end which is good news for Popcorn but we do have to move from here as the constant dog barking is making her so stressed and more sick. How are you and lovely Saffi? Xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Jaf said:


> Is that literally all you used? No milk or cream? I'm _still _thinking about trying to make soup.
> 
> I twisted my ankle just stepping badly. Am resting/ icing it. Sigh.


Oh no! Poorly ankle. RICE is the way forward.

Yes, it was carrots and potatoes, in chicken stock (only a cube) for about 20 minutes and some onion granules (you could use a real onion and saute it, I just find the onion granules from a spice jar super easy for soup), when the veg is cooked, I use my hand blender and whizzed it up, with the coriander.

Ta daaaaaa! Try it, so easy. I make all kinds of things into soup..

Mind you, I've just eaten a doner kebab with garlic sauce. Not so healthy


----------



## Mrs Brown

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh no! Poorly ankle. RICE is the way forward.
> 
> Yes, it was carrots and potatoes, in chicken stock (only a cube) for about 20 minutes and some onion granules (you could use a real onion and saute it, I just find the onion granules from a spice jar super easy for soup), when the veg is cooked, I use my hand blender and whizzed it up, with the coriander.
> 
> Ta daaaaaa! Try it, so easy. I make all kinds of things into soup..
> 
> *Mind you, I've just eaten a doner kebab with garlic sauce*. Not so healthy


Just a thought..... doner kebab soup next time?

It's ok am reaching for me coat.


----------



## Soozi

popcornsmum said:


> No we decided against it in the end which is good news for Popcorn but we do have to move from here as the constant dog barking is making her so stressed and more sick. How are you and lovely Saffi? Xxx


Awww so Popcorn has a stay of execution for now! Lol! 
We're fine Saffy is an adorable gentle girl. We love her! Still miss Liddy it's nearly a year now since we lost her. She will stay in my heart tho. xxx


----------



## ewelsh

@Soozi


----------



## Soozi

ewelsh said:


> @Soozi
> 
> View attachment 423609


Thank you Hun! Just what I needed. :Kiss xxx


----------



## Soozi

Willow_Warren said:


> View attachment 423405
> 
> 
> :Happy:Shamefullyembarrased:Joyful
> 
> my patience and frequent visits have paid off!


Got mine yesterday! Yay! Now be honest how many can you eat in one sitting? Lol


----------



## Willow_Warren

Soozi said:


> Got mine yesterday! Yay! Now be honest how many can you eat in one sitting? Lol


It's more that once the packet is open I grab one each time I pass through the kitchen  . All packets are currently still sealed!


----------



## Charity

Changing topic, can I ask in desperation what everyone is buying their OH's (male) for Christmas as I am totally stumped. Mine's just had his birthday and, at his request, I had to give him fishing stuff, his new hobby, so I'm totally out of ideas for Christmas. He's pretty fussy and not your average chap being ex-military, definitely not pipe and slippers, he's very out doorsy and I think I've got him everything in 23 years. Any suggestions?


----------



## LeArthur

Charity said:


> Changing topic, can I ask in desperation what everyone is buying their OH's (male) for Christmas as I am totally stumped. Mine's just had his birthday and, at his request, I had to give him fishing stuff, his new hobby, so I'm totally out of ideas for Christmas. He's pretty fussy and not your average chap being ex-military, definitely not pipe and slippers, he's very out doorsy and I think I've got him everything in 23 years. Any suggestions?


How about a fishing course or something similar? Although I know it's not something to open on Christmas Day. But it could be a fancy voucher or something for you to wrap rather than just tell your OH/write it in a card. I don't have a clue about fishing so I'm not too sure what I'm talking about


----------



## SbanR

lea247 said:


> How about a fishing course or something similar? Although I know it's not something to open on Christmas Day. But it could be a fancy voucher or something for you to wrap rather than just tell your OH/write it in a card. I don't have a clue about fishing so I'm not too sure what I'm talking about


That's a good idea @Charity but be adventurous. Get him a course somewhere you would like to go to. He goes fishing while you go off exploring, sightseeing


----------



## Charity

lea247 said:


> How about a fishing course or something similar? Although I know it's not something to open on Christmas Day. But it could be a fancy voucher or something for you to wrap rather than just tell your OH/write it in a card. I don't have a clue about fishing so I'm not too sure what I'm talking about


He's done it before but lapsed so he knows quite a bit about it already but you've given me food for thought as might be able to get a voucher at a particular place for a day's fishing, thanks @lea247. I do hate buying things which I myself know absolutely nothing about.


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> That's a good idea @Charity but be adventurous. Get him a course somewhere you would like to go to. He goes fishing while you go off exploring, sightseeing


In the summer, I'd be quite happy to go and sit reading my book or something but not this time of year.


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> I have lost time to make up for!





Willow_Warren said:


> It's more that once the packet is open I grab one each time I pass through the kitchen  . All packets are currently still sealed!


You can't make up for lost time by leaving the packets sealed!


----------



## SbanR

Soozi said:


> Got mine yesterday! Yay! Now be honest how many can you eat in one sitting? Lol


How many can you eat in one sitting Soozi?


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> Changing topic, can I ask in desperation what everyone is buying their OH's (male) for Christmas as I am totally stumped. Mine's just had his birthday and, at his request, I had to give him fishing stuff, his new hobby, so I'm totally out of ideas for Christmas. He's pretty fussy and not your average chap being ex-military, definitely not pipe and slippers, he's very out doorsy and I think I've got him everything in 23 years. Any suggestions?


How about handwarmers - if he fishes in the winter?

I use rechargeable ones from amazon and they are fabulous for golf - last about 4/5 hours on highest heat and they are really hot!!


----------



## huckybuck

@Charity

And another thought - under armour do some fab coldgear/storm stuff for men that might be good too!!


----------



## Charity

Thanks @huckybuck, I'll start a list 

Christmas advert for Sky, this takes me back....love it


----------



## Soozi

SbanR said:


> How many can you eat in one sitting Soozi?


Normally 3-4 lol! That's my limit! Otherwise 
....... :Vomit


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Can you die from inhaling cat litter?


----------



## huckybuck

Help I need some gift ideas too...

I need to buy something for Uncle Ralph (kids vet). He likes wine and cooking and is veggie. Over the years I’ve done mugs, wine, chopping board, scarf, socks, cook book.....any ideas????

Also a gift for my golf pro (teacher) that’s not golf related lol!! Don’t know that much about him apart from golf other than he doesn’t drink!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

huckybuck said:


> Help I need some gift ideas too...
> 
> I need to buy something for Uncle Ralph (kids vet). He likes wine and cooking and is veggie. Over the years I've done mugs, wine, chopping board, scarf, socks, cook book.....any ideas????
> 
> Also a gift for my golf pro (teacher) that's not golf related lol!! Don't know that much about him apart from golf other than he doesn't drink!


Jamie Oliver has a new cook book out called VEG.

What about a cocktail menu for the boring golf aficionado?


----------



## Willow_Warren

Erm... anyone know what to buy my mother, father and my two nieces??? So far drawing a blank and I’ve only got 2 weeks!


----------



## popcornsmum

Soozi said:


> Awww so Popcorn has a stay of execution for now! Lol!
> We're fine Saffy is an adorable gentle girl. We love her! Still miss Liddy it's nearly a year now since we lost her. She will stay in my heart tho. xxx


Aww bless you I still think of pretty Liddy in her party dress you must miss her and I'm glad Saffy is part of your family and sweet and gentle bless her. She needs to teach Popcorn some manners!! Xxx


----------



## huckybuck

How old are the nieces? 

I reckon we need a new thread lol!


----------



## Maurey

Urgh. I made the mistake of browsing reddit before bed. Long story short it is now the middle of the night, because some bloody c*** on the MC subreddit posted looking for help to find an intact male MC kitten. For their intact, irresponsibly bred female kitten who they took home at 8 or 9 weeks, if not earlier. Not to mention their total non-concern for the importance of genetic testing and how 'fine, they'd just pray for their kitten to get pregnant', like 'He did for Maria', after I tried to explain why backyard breeding was irresponsible. All because '6 of their family members really like their mc and they want one'. While not knowing enough about MCs or pedigree cats to say something about the irresponsibility of the one the poster bought, considering how early she was separated, and the lack of papers on the kitten.

I just. Urgh. I know it shouldn't have affected me anywhere near as much as it did, but I wrote two long-arse posts to try to convince this person they were being an irresponsible idiot, but I don't think I broke through. I hope the kittens they're inevitably going to have find better, more responsible home than the one the mum has. And that they don't have any serious genetic issues. ;;


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh lorks. I've had to have Benylin. This is not good news. I have no time for a cough.


Best ever cough syrup is Bronchostop - it really does treat ALL types of cough effectively  Little bit more expensive than other brands but well worth it ! It also comes as pastilles which are very useful if out and about.


----------



## Soozi

Is the photo comp still going? Not seen the thread for a while.


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Changing topic, can I ask in desperation what everyone is buying their OH's (male) for Christmas as I am totally stumped. Mine's just had his birthday and, at his request, I had to give him fishing stuff, his new hobby, so I'm totally out of ideas for Christmas. He's pretty fussy and not your average chap being ex-military, definitely not pipe and slippers, he's very out doorsy and I think I've got him everything in 23 years. Any suggestions?


@Charity yours and mine are very similar, outdoorsy  as your OH is ex serviceman he will like this, I got my husband one for this Christmas! Should shut him up for hours win win :Hilarious

http://extraordinaryeditions.com/our-books/sas-war-diary/


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Help I need some gift ideas too...
> 
> I need to buy something for Uncle Ralph (kids vet). He likes wine and cooking and is veggie. Over the years I've done mugs, wine, chopping board, scarf, socks, cook book.....any ideas????
> 
> Also a gift for my golf pro (teacher) that's not golf related lol!! Don't know that much about him apart from golf other than he doesn't drink!


Got an idea for Uncle Ralph because I got my uncle this last year, he loved it

https://www.rickstein.com/school/

Can't help with Golf pro sorry x


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> @Charity yours and mine are very similar, outdoorsy  as your OH is ex serviceman he will like this, I got my husband one for this Christmas! Should shut him up for hours win win :Hilarious
> 
> http://extraordinaryeditions.com/our-books/sas-war-diary/


Think its out of my price range, lovely book though


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Bertie'sMum said:


> Best ever cough syrup is Bronchostop - it really does treat ALL types of cough effectively  Little bit more expensive than other brands but well worth it ! It also comes as pastilles which are very useful if out and about.


You are correct @Bertie'sMum - it is indeed the best. It is also the only one I cannot physically stomach, mostly due to the thyme that's in there. I honestly can't abide it, even if it does work :/


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Whisky cures everything @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Someone I know has put on FB that their 18 month old cat was run over and killed in the night. She's already lost one cat this year in the same circumstances. Cat proofing and/or not letting her cats out at night seems to be beyond her...RIP you handsome little tabby. It makes me so sad


----------



## TriTri

huckybuck said:


> Help I need some gift ideas too...
> 
> I need to buy something for Uncle Ralph (kids vet). He likes wine and cooking and is veggie. Over the years I've done mugs, wine, chopping board, scarf, socks, cook book.....any ideas????
> 
> Also a gift for my golf pro (teacher) that's not golf related lol!! Don't know that much about him apart from golf other than he doesn't drink!


I once bought a vet of mine an outfit which I know he wore; it was a Father Christmas costume :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## TriTri

Mrs Funkin said:


> Someone I know has put on FB that their 18 month old cat was run over and killed in the night. She's already lost one cat this year in the same circumstances. Cat proofing and/or not letting her cats out at night seems to be beyond her...RIP you handsome little tabby. It makes me so sad


That's very sad @Mrs Funkin. Can you have a word with her/him?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs BBC strikes again. She was playing with Barney with Da Bird and didn't watch him chew the bird off the string and then eat the string. Second weekend in a row she has been a deficient cat mum. 

We were meant to be going to York for the day but now stuck in watching him.


----------



## huckybuck

BarneyBobCat said:


> Mrs BBC strikes again. She was playing with Barney with Da Bird and didn't watch him chew the bird off the string and then eat the string. Second weekend in a row she has been a deficient cat mum.
> We were meant to be going to York for the day but now stuck in watching him.


Oh don't be harsh on Mrs BBC it happens!! She will learn from it!

Little H did the same when he was young - we lost about 2 foot of the string! I took him to the vet but it was too late to do anything - just monitor and hope it came out the other end!! We did give him some colitis food to help. It came out 24 hours later in pieces and pretty much 2 foot of it! Fingers crossed Barney is the same!


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> Mrs BBC strikes again. She was playing with Barney with Da Bird and didn't watch him chew the bird off the string and then eat the string. Second weekend in a row she has been a deficient cat mum.
> 
> We were meant to be going to York for the day but now stuck in watching him.


What fun you'll have searching his poo


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> What fun you'll have searching his poo


Well you always have to have a feel through the bag anyway dont you!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

TriTri said:


> That's very sad @Mrs Funkin. Can you have a word with her/him?


Not sure I can, we don't have that kind of relationship 

I am also in a debate with a colleague about her not wanting her newly rescued kitten to have litter trays in the house. Sigh.


----------



## Willow_Warren

SbanR said:


> You can't make up for lost time by leaving the packets sealed!


I've been really good today ... until now!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

The string is out! Barneys regular morning poop delivered the package, it was about a foot long! (the string, not his poop)


----------



## ChaosCat

BarneyBobCat said:


> The string is out! Barneys regular morning poop delivered the package, it was about a foot long! (the string, not his poop)


Good boy, Barney! That worry is over.


----------



## Soozi

Phew! Better out than in. Pleased that crisis is over! xxx


----------



## huckybuck

That’s very relieving news!!!


----------



## Summercat

@Willow_Warren
That looks delicious and you have inspired me to make hot chocolate with whipped cream tonight.

Despite reading about poo in the post directly after your post :Shy


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Summercat said:


> @Willow_Warren
> That looks delicious and you have inspired me to make hot chocolate with whipped cream tonight.
> 
> Despite reading about poo in the post directly after your post :Shy


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Britt

As you know I'm not in a festive mood but I'm doing my best to decorate my small flat.


----------



## ewelsh

Looks lovely @Britt well done!

I can remember when I lived in my tiny flat I decorated my rubber plant with Christmas tinsel and I loved it


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney seems very talkative today and we have no idea why or what he wants. Meowing and chirping for attention continuously. He seems happy enough, tail is up in a question mark shape. He has eaten, pooped, pee'd, played several times, slept, groomed... nothing out of the ordinary. Ive never known him so chatty


----------



## ChaosCat

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney seems very talkative today and we have no idea why or what he wants. Meowing and chirping for attention continuously. He seems happy enough, tail is up in a question mark shape. He has eaten, pooped, pee'd, played several times, slept, groomed... nothing out of the ordinary. Ive never known him so chatty


It's the pre-Christmas-excitement! The children at school are always a noisy bunch before Christmas, too.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

ChaosCat said:


> It's the pre-Christmas-excitement! The children at school are always a noisy bunch before Christmas, too.


Ha! Yes maybe thats it!


----------



## Britt

ewelsh said:


> Looks lovely @Britt well done!
> 
> I can remember when I lived in my tiny flat I decorated my rubber plant with Christmas tinsel and I loved it


Thank you @ewelsh. I know that most ladies here have huge trees with lots of decorations and lights but my place is really small and I like these few decorations.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Andre was pretty chatty yesterday morning... I kept asking him what he wanted... as he zoomed past me at 100 mph!

H x


----------



## Charity

If, like my OH and me, one of you likes icing and marzipan on Christmas cakes and the other doesn't, then this is for you. Saw it in Lakeland this morning.


----------



## ewelsh

Clever idea!


----------



## Willow_Warren

I just like a whole cake to myself :Hungry


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> If, like my OH and me, one of you likes icing and marzipan on Christmas cakes and the other doesn't, then this is for you. Saw it in Lakeland this morning.
> 
> View attachment 424012


That's a brilliant idea!


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> If, like my OH and me, one of you likes icing and marzipan on Christmas cakes and the other doesn't, then this is for you. Saw it in Lakeland this morning.
> 
> View attachment 424012


Love this!


----------



## TriTri

I’ve had quite a number of cats invite them-selves through my cat- flaps over the years, but this morning a baby fox or very small fox was considering it! Max was not impressed. I locked both cat-flaps to be on the safe side. If it returns tomorrow, I will try and take a photo.


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> If, like my OH and me, one of you likes icing and marzipan on Christmas cakes and the other doesn't, then this is for you. Saw it in Lakeland this morning.
> 
> View attachment 424012


I think they should make duvets like that.... a few togs one side and more togs the other side.

And with most people having one foot smaller/bigger than the other foot, why aren't shoes/footwear made the same?


----------



## Willow_Warren

I heard on the radio this morning that on average people spend £720 on Christmas... £20 of which on pets...

I'll just leave that with you for now...

Hannah


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> I heard on the radio this morning that on average people spend £720 on Christmas... £20 of which on pets...
> 
> I'll just leave that with you for now...
> 
> Hannah


I've always wondered how they come up with these figures


----------



## Willow_Warren

SbanR said:


> I've always wondered how they come up with these figures


Who knows it was on the radio so it must be true


----------



## huckybuck

TriTri said:


> I think they should make duvets like that.... a few togs one side and more togs the other side.
> 
> And with most people having one foot smaller/bigger than the other foot, why aren't shoes/footwear made the same?


Already thought of this one - we have a kingsize bed and 2 single duvets lol!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

huckybuck said:


> Already thought of this one - we have a kingsize bed and 2 single duvets lol!!


We have a super king and a duvet each (+ 1/2 a cat)


----------



## TriTri

huckybuck said:


> Already thought of this one - we have a kingsize bed and 2 single duvets lol!!


Good idea!


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

Mrs Funkin said:


> Does anyone else get a bit irritated that people come onto the forum to ask for advice (often regarding very serious medical issues) and then never return with an update? I'd like to know that 1) their cat is ok and 2) what happened so I can try to learn. I'm sure sometimes there's been a sad outcome and people can't face writing about what's happened (of course I completely understand that) but most of the time that is hopefully not the case and an update would be appreciated.
> 
> Oh and don't get me started on the "my cat is pregnant and I want help and advice but you can all sod off and stop bullying me when you tell me to have her spayed" contingent.
> 
> Thanks @Charity i feel much better now


Yes. It irritates me when they don't update us.


----------



## slartibartfast

The Seyah of Naughtighness is a very lucky and stupid kitty!!!
Yesterday she bitten through the cable, it was from router. That bloody cable was hidden behind furniture, glued to the wall! How she did it??? 
Nothing happened, the voltage was very low (I know exactly, while repairing it I removed isolation with my teeth while it was still connected to the socket. When zombie apocalypse finally comes, I will be pretty safe, zombies are into brains after all!)
I'm kittenproofing everything, but she still finds a way, she is beyond naughty, she's as naughty as she is beautiful.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My new Crimbo jumper had it's first festive outing today 










(I was asked by someone if I was okay...I said I've lost weight because I wanted to, I am not ill!)


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> My new Crimbo jumper had it's first festive outing today
> 
> View attachment 424881
> 
> 
> (I was asked by someone if I was okay...I said I've lost weight because I wanted to, I am not ill!)


Well you don't need to lose anymore hun! You are looking fab! and the jumper! xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Soozi three pounds until Target Weight...though that might have to wait until after Christmas!


----------



## ebonycat

I know it’s not cat related but I need a hug.
I was just about to give my ratties their evening treats & saw Charlie (one of my young boy rats, 15months) in one of their hammocks.
He looked asleep his eyes were closed & he was on his side, but he didn’t open his eyes when I spoke, then it dawned on me, oh no, oh no please no.
Got him out, he was still warm, his heart must of gave up while he was asleep.

I know you shouldn’t have favourites but he was such a lovely, loving & happy rattie. He loved having cuddles & scratches behind his ears.
I’m so sad :Bawling


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> I know it's not cat related but I need a hug.
> I was just about to give my ratties their evening treats & saw Charlie (one of my young boy rats, 15months) in one of their hammocks.
> He looked asleep his eyes were closed & he was on his side, but he didn't open his eyes when I spoke, then it dawned on me, oh no, oh no please no.
> Got him out, he was still warm, his heart must of gave up while he was asleep.
> 
> I know you shouldn't have favourites but he was such a lovely, loving & happy rattie. He loved having cuddles & scratches behind his ears.
> I'm so sad :Bawling


Oh no! So sorry for your loss, Charlie sounds like a very lovely ratty! What a shock to find him so, without the least warning.
But considering that most rats die of cancer (most of mine did, at least) falling asleep without waking isn't the worst death.


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Oh no! So sorry for your loss, Charlie sounds like a very lovely ratty! What a shock to find him so, without the least warning.
> But considering that most rats die of cancer (most of mine did, at least) falling asleep without waking isn't the worst death.


Thank you x
Yes there is that, cancer is very common in rats.
I've had a fair few over the many years I've kept them get tumours.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @ebonycat I'm so sorry about Charlie. I'm glad for him he died peacefully, you poor thing though, finding him. I am sending you a virtual cuddle and a "run free" Charlie, knowing you were a much loved rattie xx


----------



## SbanR

I'm very sorry for your loss @ebonycat . Charlie sounds like he was such a special rattie.
RIP Charlie


----------



## Charity

I'm sorry about Charlie @ebonycat, its such a shame they have such short lives.


----------



## popcornsmum

ebonycat said:


> I know it's not cat related but I need a hug.
> I was just about to give my ratties their evening treats & saw Charlie (one of my young boy rats, 15months) in one of their hammocks.
> He looked asleep his eyes were closed & he was on his side, but he didn't open his eyes when I spoke, then it dawned on me, oh no, oh no please no.
> Got him out, he was still warm, his heart must of gave up while he was asleep.
> 
> I know you shouldn't have favourites but he was such a lovely, loving & happy rattie. He loved having cuddles & scratches behind his ears.
> I'm so sad :Bawling


Oh bless you so sorry to hear that.


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @ebonycat I'm so sorry about Charlie. I'm glad for him he died peacefully, you poor thing though, finding him. I am sending you a virtual cuddle and a "run free" Charlie, knowing you were a much loved rattie xx


Thank you x



SbanR said:


> I'm very sorry for your loss @ebonycat . Charlie sounds like he was such a special rattie.
> RIP Charlie


Thank you x



Charity said:


> I'm sorry about Charlie @ebonycat, its such a shame they have such short lives.


Thank you x



popcornsmum said:


> Oh bless you so sorry to hear that.


Thank you x

Thank you for the hugs everyone, the other boys in his group don't seem to be missing him, which is good


----------



## huckybuck

Oh @ebonycat it's so terribly sad when any loved pet dies, I am very sorry for your loss xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

@ebonycat run free little Charlie - know that you were loved.

H x


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> Oh @ebonycat it's so terribly sad when any loved pet dies, I am very sorry for your loss xx


Thank you x


----------



## Summercat

Just reading about your Charlie @ebonycat , sorry to hear; sounds a lovely and well loved fellow.


----------



## Willow_Warren

So yesterday I was really quite poorly with a horrible cold... I did the bare minimum and spent most of the day in bed. Andre was very sweet and kept me company. Today I'm feeling somewhat better but working from home for the day... Andre's sympathy seems to have run out... he has managed to shut himself in the spare room 3 times... him and Lola have chased/play fight for quite a bit... and now Andre is running around the house like a loon!

Give me strength


----------



## Maurey

Hey all. Didn't want to start a new thread, or hijack the other one re:kitty vaccinations. My girl has had her kitten shots (Defensor 3 (rabies) and Felocell CVR (Panleucopenia, Rhinotracheitis, Calicivirus) at 3 months with the breeder, and will be going in for her mandatory booster in April. Her shots coverage are standard for an indoor kitty where I live at the moment. 

That being said, I've gradually been doing research in my free time on what I'll need if I'm able to move back to the UK, or somewhere else in Europe; are any other shots expected or recommended where you are? I'm considering getting her the FeLV shot (she's currently unable to get out, physically, as I live on the 8th floor, and she's too small to open the heavy doors for the stairs and my neighbours know she's an indoor-only cat; if she wasn't wary of the lifts they wouldn't let her go down in one, regardless), are there any other shots I should consider to avoid issues with quarantine or her getting ill? Thanks!


----------



## ChaosCat

Maurey said:


> Hey all. Didn't want to start a new thread, or hijack the other one re:kitty vaccinations. My girl has had her kitten shots (Defensor 3 (rabies) and Felocell CVR (Panleucopenia, Rhinotracheitis, Calicivirus) at 3 months with the breeder, and will be going in for her mandatory booster in April. Her shots coverage are standard for an indoor kitty where I live at the moment.
> 
> That being said, I've gradually been doing research in my free time on what I'll need if I'm able to move back to the UK, or somewhere else in Europe; are any other shots expected or recommended where you are? I'm considering getting her the FeLV shot (she's currently unable to get out, physically, as I live on the 8th floor, and she's too small to open the heavy doors for the stairs and my neighbours know she's an indoor-only cat; if she wasn't wary of the lifts they wouldn't let her go down in one, regardless), are there any other shots I should consider to avoid issues with quarantine or her getting ill? Thanks!


You'll need rabies vaccs for Europe, but that can be done up to three weeks before travelling.


----------



## Maurey

ChaosCat said:


> You'll need rabies vaccs for Europe, but that can be done up to three weeks before travelling.


She has the Defensor 3 rabies vac, getting her booster in April! Just wanted to make sure she wasn't missing any mandatory or common sense vaccines. Regardless, thank you!

Edit: Actually, does anyone know if it's safe or advisable for me to switch her from Defensor 3 to Feline PureVax? I know PureVax is always yearly, while Defensor 3 is every 3 years, now, but apparently the adjuvant in Defensor is thought to be a potential cause of sarcoma in cats. Will obviously consult with a vet, but was curious if anyone had first-hand experience.


----------



## LeArthur

I just saw this on Facebook, it's so cute!

https://brightside.me/wonder-animal...fb_organic&utm_campaign=fb_gr_seen_everything


----------



## popcornsmum

*sigh* Popcorn lost Fish Fish (again) 4 days ago and has gone on hunger strike. Shes only eating dentabites and no wet food. Shes also waking me up throughout the night for the past 3 nights for more dentabites and is generally depressed. I am bloody tired and have turned the house upside down to try and find fish fish to no avail. 
I've still never managed to find a replacement and despite giving her somw new toys she wont hunt them or play with them. 
How long can a cat survive on dentabites?!?!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

popcornsmum said:


> *sigh* Popcorn lost Fish Fish (again) 4 days ago and has gone on hunger strike. Shes only eating dentabites and no wet food. Shes also waking me up throughout the night for the past 3 nights for more dentabites and is generally depressed. I am bloody tired and have turned the house upside down to try and find fish fish to no avail.
> I've still never managed to find a replacement and despite giving her somw new toys she wont hunt them or play with them.
> How long can a cat survive on dentabites?!?!


I feel your pain. Barney has been bringing me a bunny toy every morning at 3am for the last week. Im like a zombie. I thought they were meant to sleep longer in winter?

Could you buy a replacement fish?


----------



## popcornsmum

BarneyBobCat said:


> I feel your pain. Barney has been bringing me a bunny toy every morning at 3am for the last week. Im like a zombie. I thought they were meant to sleep longer in winter?
> 
> Could you buy a replacement fish?


Sadly we have searched for one since 2015 and I cannot find one. He was a fish on a stick toy but made of specific material which I cant find the same one. She has loads of other toys but only ever hunted Fish Fish. Hes been up the Hoover, in the wash and always been found eventually but this time I have looked everywhere. It doesnt help that asda and sainsburys have sold out of beef and tomato gourmet too and shes refusing her chicken soup. Lol such a fussy madam!


----------



## SbanR

@ChaosCat are you able to tune into British tv channels? Judith Kerr's "The Tiger Who Came To Tea" is being screened on channel 4, Christmas Eve


----------



## Willow_Warren

Anyone else's cat removed this from the cat flap! Came home yesterday to find it missing! Seems to have slotted back on ok....










I won't name names... but one kitty has been particularly boisterous recently


----------



## ewelsh

I need to rant!

Even though I am a loyal Waitrose ( not Tesco ) customer for 53 weeks of the year I was not able to get a Christmas slot, so I have been buying Christmas things over the last two weeks, all safely stored in my freezer!
My 12 lb Capon arrived the other day also, which joined all my other things in the freezer.

Woke this morning to water all over my kitchen floor! My husband only turned off the freezer last night :Banghead:Banghead
I was so delighted with him :Muted

So today I am having to cook as much as I can in meals and re freeze it all, plus I now have to try and find a large Capon! And buy all the food again!

Who wants an extra husband or partner for Christmas, he’s going free to a good home or bad home I don’t care!


----------



## SbanR

Poor eWelsh. Can't you delegate the sourcing of the Capon to him? And send him off with a list of things to get; I'm sure he would be 50% successful.






But if you're still determined to rehome him, please do it through a reputable charity who will carry out home checks!
It's Not Advisable to advertise as Free To Good Home!:Hilarious


----------



## oliviarussian

ewelsh said:


> I need to rant!
> 
> Even though I am a loyal Waitrose ( not Tesco ) customer for 53 weeks of the year I was not able to get a Christmas slot, so I have been buying Christmas things over the last two weeks, all safely stored in my freezer!
> My 12 lb Capon arrived the other day also, which joined all my other things in the freezer.
> 
> Woke this morning to water all over my kitchen floor! My husband only turned off the freezer last night :Banghead:Banghead
> I was so delighted with him :Muted
> 
> So today I am having to cook as much as I can in meals and re freeze it all, plus I now have to try and find a large Capon! And buy all the food again!
> 
> Who wants an extra husband or partner for Christmas, he's going free to a good home or bad home I don't care!


Straight to the doghouse for him!!!! How on earth did he manage that????


----------



## ewelsh

oliviarussian said:


> Straight to the doghouse for him!!!! How on earth did he manage that????


His cousin called round last night, I left them on their 2nd bottle of red reminiscing over childhood antics  Last thing I told him was " don't forget to turn things off ( meaning the lights ) and put the dogs to bed" I took Libby to bed with me incase he let her out with the dogs for their last wee wee!

So one could argue that he did what he was told, but seriously the freezer! :Arghh Anyway I've sent him off on a mission today to find me a "free range Capon" I wonder if ALL his meat loving family will be sharing my nut roast


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> His cousin called round last night, I left them on their 2nd bottle of red reminiscing over childhood antics  Last thing I told him was " don't forget to turn things off ( meaning the lights ) and put the dogs to bed" I took Libby to bed with me incase he let her out with the dogs for their last wee wee!
> 
> So one could argue that he did what he was told, but seriously the freezer! :Arghh Anyway I've sent him off on a mission today to find me a "free range Capon" I wonder if ALL his meat loving family will be sharing my nut roast


It will have to be a ginormous nut roast or there'll be nothing left for you!
Aren't frozen food supposed to stay frozen for several hours if the freezer is left closed? (Well, obviously yours didn't!)


----------



## ewelsh

The nut roast is ALL mine! 
We have underfloor heating so it think that fastened up the defrosting process! I wouldn’t risk it anyway! Ice cream had melted to liquid, the chocolate puddings were a stodgy puddle, berries had melted all down the shelves! Pigs in blankets were almost squeaking, the Lamb joint was bar baring, It’s was bad!
He just rang and said he has found a turkey so that’s what they will have! Just finished cooking a lasagna, a fish curry, the fish pie next!
Honestly I could kill him! :Yawn


----------



## Willow_Warren

Ice cream is always my test for how much the freezer has defrosted!

one time I did not shut the freezer door properly when staying at my parents whilst they were away. Didn’t notice for days as it was out in the garage. The door had frozen over with a large chunk of ice and I had to confess on their return! Everything got thrown...

At least you’ll have lots of prepared food in your freezer now... all ready to heat and eat!


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> @ChaosCat are you able to tune into British tv channels? Judith Kerr's "The Tiger Who Came To Tea" is being screened on channel 4, Christmas Eve


Oh! Thank you! Yes, I can watch British tv on the internet.


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Oh! Thank you! Yes, I can watch British tv on the internet.


On at 19.30


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> On at 19.30


Thanks for thinking of me!


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Thanks for thinking of me!


You're welcome


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> I need to rant!
> 
> Even though I am a loyal Waitrose ( not Tesco ) customer for 53 weeks of the year I was not able to get a Christmas slot, so I have been buying Christmas things over the last two weeks, all safely stored in my freezer!
> My 12 lb Capon arrived the other day also, which joined all my other things in the freezer.
> 
> Woke this morning to water all over my kitchen floor! My husband only turned off the freezer last night :Banghead:Banghead
> I was so delighted with him :Muted
> 
> So today I am having to cook as much as I can in meals and re freeze it all, plus I now have to try and find a large Capon! And buy all the food again!
> 
> Who wants an extra husband or partner for Christmas, he's going free to a good home or bad home I don't care!


Oh my oh my! He will have to pay for this for a long long time and, no thanks, I don't want him


----------



## Cully

Oh @ewelsh you are owed so much grovelling, I do hope he's up to it.


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> Oh @ewelsh you are owed so much grovelling, I do hope he's up to it.


It gets worse, I sent him out to find this turkey, he is still out! He bumped into some old school friends and has joined them for a drink! Along with my flipping turkey! He still isn't home :Yawn


----------



## cheekyscrip

ewelsh said:


> It gets worse, I sent him out to find this turkey, he is still out! He bumped into some old school friends and has joined them for a drink! Along with my flipping turkey:Chicken! He still isn't home :Yawn


OMG ... how can you begrudge the poor turkey the last drink???


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> It gets worse, I sent him out to find this turkey, he is still out! He bumped into some old school friends and has joined them for a drink! Along with my flipping turkey! He still isn't home :Yawn


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

I hope he doesn't now get home and leave turkey sitting around for Duracell & Co to find


----------



## Charity

I should think he's sleeping in the spare room....probably with the turkey!


----------



## ewelsh

Well he was out all night, I locked the front door and went to bed, so he stayed at his cousins house who was also out celebrating  The cousins wife was livid because my very clever husband was very ill all over her drive. No turkey in sight!

So he is definitely free to any home!


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> Well he was out all night, I locked the front door and went to bed, so he stayed at his cousins house who was also out celebrating  The cousins wife was livid because my very clever husband was very ill all over her drive. No turkey in sight!
> 
> So he is definitely free to any home!


Can you please state some assets? Is he handy? Ironing? Washing windows? Gardening?


----------



## ewelsh

No assets at all but he is good with cats and dogs!


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> No assets at all but he is good with cats and dogs!


Well no, won't rehome him, sorry. I have no dogs and Annie isn't at all keen on new humans.


----------



## ewelsh

I don’t blame you! :Hilarious I don’t want him either!


----------



## oliviarussian

ewelsh said:


> Well he was out all night, I locked the front door and went to bed, so he stayed at his cousins house who was also out celebrating  The cousins wife was livid because my very clever husband was very ill all over her drive. No turkey in sight!
> 
> So he is definitely free to any home!


He's treading a very fine line!!!  So where's the bloomin turkey????


----------



## Cully

cheekyscrip said:


> OMG ... how can you begrudge the poor turkey the last drink???


----------



## ewelsh

No idea where the turkey is, probably propping up a bar still.


----------



## SbanR

@ewelsh I'm killing myself laughing:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
What a lovely way to start the weekend

I've just seen you've been to the vet. Is it with the missing turkey?????:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

This is so making me laugh :Hilarious

One good thing about him, he's away a lot, otherwise @ewelsh would end up in the funny farm...wonder if they have turkeys there?


----------



## ewelsh

Here's one silly turkey, still no idea where the other missing turkey is!


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> Here's one silly turkey, still no idea where the other missing turkey is!
> View attachment 426348



Does he know you amuse us with his misdeeds? :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

ChaosCat said:


> Does he know you amuse us with his misdeeds? :Hilarious:Hilarious


He will later when he is sober  my only revenge!


----------



## Charity

He's presumably not hungry this morning but when he's recovered, why don't you serve him up one of your delicious pies full of cat food?. 

My stepson came to dinner last night. Because there is mostly only the two of us, we only have two chairs at the table. Other chairs are up in the loft though it would take until the New Year to find them as there is so much stuff up there . After slaving over the stove for half an hour, I called to say dinner was ready. I pointed out there were only two chairs. My OH said he would go and get a chair...from the garden! Now, its pouring with rain and I said I was not sitting down to dinner on a wet chair which probably harbored hibernating spiders. Silence and both men looking blank :Banghead. I'll have mine on the sofa then I said. Is that a!right says my OH. Talk about feeling bottom of the pack. CHIVALRY IS DEAD!


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @Charity your right chivalry is well and truly dead.
On the other hand I bet the conversation by yourself was more interesting


----------



## Charity

They were talking non stop about fishing :Yawn. My OH suddenly said to me "I bet you're bored" so I got up and said "yes, I am, I'm going to watch Emmerdale" and flounced off.


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Here's one silly turkey, still no idea where the other missing turkey is!
> View attachment 426348


Looks like the in-laws will be sharing your nut roast after all eWelsh


----------



## SbanR

@ewelsh how about this title for your memoirs( I do wish you'd hurry up with it!)
"My Husband and Other Animals"


----------



## oliviarussian

Is it just me who’s still worrying about ewelsh’s turkey????


----------



## Charity




----------



## SbanR

oliviarussian said:


> Is it just me who's still worrying about ewelsh's turkey????


I think that turkey has had it!!!!:Hilarious

I've been grinning n chuckling to myself off n on through the day


----------



## ebonycat

oliviarussian said:


> Is it just me who's still worrying about ewelsh's turkey????


Nope not just you :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> @ewelsh how about this title for your memoirs( I do wish you'd hurry up with it!)
> "My Husband and Other Animals"


I think MY animals is very apt 

@Charity :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

I have told my husband that I think it's a sign that they should all become vegetarians  I have a sneaky feeling the next turkey will make it home in one piece :Chicken :Smuggrin


----------



## cheekyscrip

oliviarussian said:


> Is it just me who's still worrying about ewelsh's turkey????


I would be worried if the turkey appeared without the husband!!!


----------



## ebonycat

@ewelsh has husband woke up yet?? 
Does he know where the missing turkey is?
Oh I'm sorry but this has made me laugh :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

cheekyscrip said:


> I would be worried if the turkey appeared without the husband!!!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

cheekyscrip said:


> I would be worried if the turkey appeared without the husband!!!


I'd be delighted 



ebonycat said:


> @ewelsh has husband woke up yet??
> Does he know where the missing turkey is?
> Oh I'm sorry but this has made me laugh :Hilarious:Hilarious


Woken for all of ten minutes, walked around feeling very sorry for himself, he has no idea where the turkey is  oddly enough he turned down my fish curry, so he can have it tomorrow :Smuggrin


----------



## popcornsmum

Oh my @ewelsh I have just caught up with your hubbys drama!!! But more to the point please tell me he cleaned his cousins driveway!!! epressed


----------



## MissyfromMice

ewelsh said:


> he has no idea where the turkey is


----------



## Trixie1

@MissyfromMice Lol! If I had the hilarious emoji it would be here @ewelsh Hope you manage to solve the Mystery of the missing Turkey!!? I suspect it's still in a pub somewhere!!


----------



## SbanR

MissyfromMice said:


>


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Trixie1 said:


> @MissyfromMice Lol! If I had the hilarious emoji it would be here @ewelsh Hope you manage to solve the Mystery of the missing Turkey!!? I suspect it's still in a pub somewhere!!


It'll appear as one of the Sunday roasts


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I don't know if anyone watches the darts but flipping heck! What a match! What a WOMAN!!


----------



## SbanR

@ewelsh is hubby going out on another capon/turkey hunt today???


----------



## ewelsh

Now my husband is in the land of the living! I have found out where the turkey is!

He only went and sold it for £20 because he was sick of carrying it around the pubs  but even worse he sold it to a man in a pub who forgot to buy his wife a birthday present  so some poor women somewhere has had a second hand turkey as a birthday present can you imagine :Yawn


I had my revenge last night, I knew my husband would sleep all night on the sofa with the dogs ( poor dogs ) so I deliberately fed them a dog food flavour ( which they love ) which I know causes them occasional smelly wind :Smuggrin 

On to turkey number 3, it is turning out to be a very expensive Christmas lunch!


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> Now my husband is in the land of the living! I have found out where the turkey is!
> 
> He only went and sold it for £20 because he was sick of carrying it around the pubs  but even worse he sold it to a man in a pub who forgot to buy his wife a birthday present  so some poor women somewhere has had a second hand turkey as a birthday present can you imagine :Yawn
> 
> I had my revenge last night, I knew my husband would sleep all night on the sofa with the dogs ( poor dogs ) so I deliberately fed them a dog food flavour ( which they love ) which I know causes them occasional smelly wind :Smuggrin
> 
> On to turkey number 3, it is turning out to be a very expensive Christmas lunch!


That's hilarious! :Hilarious:Hilarious
What a birthday present!

Your revenge was sweet, err smelly. 

Is anything or anyone (but you) ever normal in your house?


----------



## Trixie1

ewelsh said:


> Now my husband is in the land of the living! I have found out where the turkey is!
> 
> He only went and sold it for £20 because he was sick of carrying it around the pubs  but even worse he sold it to a man in a pub who forgot to buy his wife a birthday present  so some poor women somewhere has had a second hand turkey as a birthday present can you imagine :Yawn
> 
> I had my revenge last night, I knew my husband would sleep all night on the sofa with the dogs ( poor dogs ) so I deliberately fed them a dog food flavour ( which they love ) which I know causes them occasional smelly wind :Smuggrin
> 
> On to turkey number 3, it is turning out to be a very expensive Christmas lunch!


Hopefully no mishaps with Turkey no. 3!! Third time lucky!


----------



## Psygon

ewelsh said:


> Now my husband is in the land of the living! I have found out where the turkey is!
> 
> He only went and sold it for £20 because he was sick of carrying it around the pubs  but even worse he sold it to a man in a pub who forgot to buy his wife a birthday present  so some poor women somewhere has had a second hand turkey as a birthday present can you imagine :Yawn
> 
> I had my revenge last night, I knew my husband would sleep all night on the sofa with the dogs ( poor dogs ) so I deliberately fed them a dog food flavour ( which they love ) which I know causes them occasional smelly wind :Smuggrin
> 
> On to turkey number 3, it is turning out to be a very expensive Christmas lunch!


Maybe this is an omen, maybe you should have duck or beef...


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Now my husband is in the land of the living! I have found out where the turkey is!
> 
> He only went and sold it for £20 because he was sick of carrying it around the pubs  but even worse he sold it to a man in a pub who forgot to buy his wife a birthday present  so some poor women somewhere has had a second hand turkey as a birthday present can you imagine :Yawn
> 
> I had my revenge last night, I knew my husband would sleep all night on the sofa with the dogs ( poor dogs ) so I deliberately fed them a dog food flavour ( which they love ) which I know causes them occasional smelly wind :Smuggrin
> 
> On to turkey number 3, it is turning out to be a very expensive Christmas lunch!


ROFL!!!!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious



Trixie1 said:


> Hopefully no mishaps with Turkey no. 3!! Third time lucky!


Or, Things happen in Three's!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Third time luck for the turkey.. (I hope!)

H


----------



## popcornsmum

ewelsh said:


> Now my husband is in the land of the living! I have found out where the turkey is!
> 
> He only went and sold it for £20 because he was sick of carrying it around the pubs  but even worse he sold it to a man in a pub who forgot to buy his wife a birthday present  so some poor women somewhere has had a second hand turkey as a birthday present can you imagine :Yawn
> 
> I had my revenge last night, I knew my husband would sleep all night on the sofa with the dogs ( poor dogs ) so I deliberately fed them a dog food flavour ( which they love ) which I know causes them occasional smelly wind :Smuggrin
> 
> On to turkey number 3, it is turning out to be a very expensive Christmas lunch!


 I cant stop laughing this gets better and better!  I think you need to write an anecdotal book! Your stories are just fabulous!! And perhaps hubby should put the £20 if he hasnt spent it on beer towards a new joint of meat!


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> I cant stop laughing this gets better and better!  I think you need to write an anecdotal book! Your stories are just fabulous!! And perhaps hubby should put the £20 if he hasnt spent it on beer towards a new joint of meat!


I've been trying to persuade @ewelsh for the last few years, but she's been dragging her feet


----------



## oliviarussian

@ewelsh I need turkey update please!!!!!


----------



## Psygon

oliviarussian said:


> @ewelsh I need turkey update please!!!!!


Hahah I was so hoping when a new response appeared that it was a turkey update :-D


----------



## oliviarussian

Psygon said:


> Hahah I was so hoping when a new response appeared that it was a turkey update :-D


Perhaps he will wait till Boxing Day and get one in the sale!


----------



## SbanR

@ewelsh is hubby still on the hunt for a replacement turkey?
Saw this, and thought of you Immediately!!!
Lots of turkeys to be had here


----------



## ewelsh

We have a turkey! Hip hip hooray 



















Along with flowers as an apology, he had sort of redeemed himself, but then I routed through the flowers and threw out all the poisonous one 










Lilies  so he is back in my bad books!










:Smuggrin


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> We have a turkey! Hip hip hooray
> 
> View attachment 426616
> 
> 
> View attachment 426612
> 
> 
> Along with flowers as an apology, he had sort of redeemed himself, but then I routed through the flowers and threw out all the poisonous one
> 
> View attachment 426613
> 
> 
> Lilies  so he is back in my bad books!
> 
> View attachment 426614
> 
> 
> :Smuggrin


I start to feel a bit sorry for him...


----------



## ewelsh

ChaosCat said:


> I start to feel a bit sorry for him...


Nooooo he will live


----------



## Cully

For anyone who missed it, The Tiger Who Came To Tea is repeated on channel 4 on Boxing Day at 1pm.


----------



## Jaf

I went out for birthday dinner to the Chinese buffet. For some reason there were loads of young men with beards and short hair. At one point a herd of them came in for a takeaway and as they left I got the “snow white and the 7 dwarfs” music “hi ho hi ho it’s off to work we go” going round my head. Now I was in hysterics! Desperately trying not to cry with laughter! So from now on all young beardy men are dwarfs and as I wasn’t able to take them seriously before I’ve no chance now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe, nice  Hope you had a nice birthday Jaf.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

If anyone has a Costco membership and wants a Miele C2 Cat & Dog vacuum, it’s only £140 delivered! Total bargain.


----------



## Willow_Warren

I neeeed a new vacuum cleaner! After getting the brushes to work again the suction doesn’t seem great! It wasn’t keen on picking up the cat litter trails!

Anyhow there’s no way I’m going for a run or fat club but did decide I shouldn’t totally sit around on my butt all day! Catching up with my monthly sew along... (I’m 3 months behind)


----------



## ebonycat

Hope everyone had a nice Christmas.
I'm sure I'm not the only one wondering how @ewelsh 's turkey was in the end??

Wishing everyone a happy & healthy New year xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Today is third anniversary of Darla going to the Bridge. I miss her so much, crying on her grave everyday.


----------



## ebonycat

slartibartfast said:


> Today is third anniversary of Darla going to the Bridge. I miss her so much, crying on her grave everyday.


Hugs to you xx


----------



## popcornsmum

slartibartfast said:


> Today is third anniversary of Darla going to the Bridge. I miss her so much, crying on her grave everyday.


Bless you it's so so sad  but you do so much for all these cats you are amazing x


----------



## Cully

slartibartfast said:


> Today is third anniversary of Darla going to the Bridge. I miss her so much, crying on her grave everyday.


I feel your sorrow. Anniversaries are always hard times. ((Hugs)).


----------



## slartibartfast

Bloody fireworks already started! Cats are so afraid, tomorrow will be the worst day in the year for my babies and homeless furriends.
I saw this picture on facebook, it's very tempting to try this at home. Well, at the street...


----------



## slartibartfast

Poor Potter was so scared of fireworks, he went number 2 on the kitchen floor. The rest of the Overlords were hiding and growling under the bed. 
The worst day in the year!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well my neighbours in both sides were having parties last night! We had some early fireworks (the cats fortunately weren’t bothered). 

but I was woken at midnight be plenty more. Then at 3am I wondered/worried why both cats were awake so early. Seems this was because the because one of the neighbours parties had finished and everyone was making a lot of noise leaving 

I woke at 4.45, don’t know why but Andre joined me for a cuddle.

Now for the last 20-30 minutes both cats have been chasing each other around the bedroom. I guess they are telling me it’s breakfast time...

I’m also contemplating some early morning spring cleaning... you know noisy vacuuming and the like.


----------



## ChaosCat

slartibartfast said:


> Poor Potter was so scared of fireworks, he went number 2 on the kitchen floor. The rest of the Overlords were hiding and growling under the bed.
> The worst day in the year!


It most definitely is. Annie stayed under the sofa for 4 or 5 hours, she panicks completely. 
Hope your furries are better now.


----------



## ChaosCat

Willow_Warren said:


> Well my neighbours in both sides were having parties last night! We had some early fireworks (the cats fortunately weren't bothered).
> 
> but I was woken at midnight be plenty more. Then at 3am I wondered/worried why both cats were awake so early. Seems this was because the because one of the neighbours parties had finished and everyone was making a lot of noise leaving
> 
> I woke at 4.45, don't know why but Andre joined me for a cuddle.
> 
> Now for the last 20-30 minutes both cats have been chasing each other around the bedroom. I guess they are telling me it's breakfast time...
> 
> I'm also contemplating some early morning spring cleaning... you know noisy vacuuming and the like.


Definitely a good idea to start into the year with a thoroughly cleaned house! Your hung over neighbours will so appreciate it.


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> Well my neighbours in both sides were having parties last night! We had some early fireworks (the cats fortunately weren't bothered).
> 
> but I was woken at midnight be plenty more. Then at 3am I wondered/worried why both cats were awake so early. Seems this was because the because one of the neighbours parties had finished and everyone was making a lot of noise leaving
> 
> I woke at 4.45, don't know why but Andre joined me for a cuddle.
> 
> Now for the last 20-30 minutes both cats have been chasing each other around the bedroom. I guess they are telling me it's breakfast time...
> 
> I'm also contemplating some early morning spring cleaning... you know noisy vacuuming and the like.


Also get the kids playing enthusiastic chase games and crashing into furniture, knocking them over.
Teach Andre to play the drums


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I drank too much yesterday and then Barney had woken me up at 5am. Its totally not worth the hangover. I need to detox. Might try this veganuary thing.... hang on, I smell bacon!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> Also get the kids playing enthusiastic chase games and crashing into furniture, knocking them over.
> Teach Andre to play the drums


This reminds me of a joke.... my neighbours knocked on my front door at 3am. 3am!! Luckily I was still up playing my drums


----------



## Willow_Warren

SbanR said:


> Also get the kids playing enthusiastic chase games and crashing into furniture, knocking them over.
> Teach Andre to play the drums


We started off the day well, we had a lot of play time, I did some sewing and even the washing up but now it's time to snooze on the sofa!










H x


----------



## Charity

We went shopping this morning, which I never do on New Years Day, and it was lovely, there was hardly anyone in the shops.


----------



## Tawny75

I am back at work today, 211 emails!!! Oh my.


----------



## Cully

Tawny75 said:


> I am back at work today, 211 emails!!! Oh my.


The downside of holidays I suppose. Have you got a minion to delegate them too?


----------



## ewelsh

ebonycat said:


> Hope everyone had a nice Christmas.
> I'm sure I'm not the only one wondering how @ewelsh 's turkey was in the end??
> 
> Wishing everyone a happy & healthy New year xx


After all the flipping drama of sourcing a turkey, on the day it was tough apparently, even though I gave it a long salty bath prior  however my meatloaf was yummy


----------



## Tawny75

Cully said:


> The downside of holidays I suppose. Have you got a minion to delegate them too?


No, my minion is on hols until 13th, so I have been doing her work too!


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> No, my minion is on hols until 13th, so I have been doing her work too!


Next Christmas, have a longer holiday than your minion


----------



## Willow_Warren

Tawny75 said:


> No, my minion is on hols until 13th, so I have been doing her work too!


my minions are both back! But they are proclaiming my be very busy  (in fairness they are).

deleted most of my emails weren't worth reading 

Han...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I have no minions. I am she


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I watched "Snow Cats and Me" on BBC2 - its about rehabilitating Lynx cats in Russia. Thought it was very good, the cats are so cute.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m000crsf


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> I watched "Snow Cats and Me" on BBC2 - its about rehabilitating Lynx cats in Russia. Thought it was very good, the cats are so cute.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m000crsf


So sad though. Cats used to roaming vast distances being confined to small cages. Had to stop watching when the rescuer mentioned that at the start.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> So sad though. Cats used to roaming vast distances being confined to small cages. Had to stop watching when the rescuer mentioned that at the start.


Well yes but they are trying to do the right thing and save some of these poor beasts. It is shocking in this age that the cats are still captured and sold to fur farms.

I enjoyed seeing how they got on - I won't spoil it for anyone.


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> Well yes but they are trying to do the right thing and save some of these poor beasts. It is shocking in this age that the cats are still captured and sold to fur farms.
> 
> I enjoyed seeing how they got on - I won't spoil it for anyone.


Yes, it was the fur farms I had in mind


----------



## ebonycat

I've not seen @huckybuck about since Christmas I do hope she's starting to feel better.

I've been ill myself, apart from going out with Lady dog when it's her walk time I've been wrapped up in bed. Coughing, sneezing the lot. Haven't felt this awful in years.
Today was the first day in five days that I went out out, 
had to go food shopping. 
I'm hoping I've lost weight (haha) as my appetite went as well.
I don't drink but before Christmas mum brought me a bottle of advocaat, well I've just made a snowball (didn't have one on New Year's Eve as felt too rough).
All the cough meds I've been taking haven't helped so now I'm going to kill this cold & cough with alcohol haha


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just created Oscar's 2020 input/output spreadsheet  

Easily pleased, me.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

If you’ve not watched Gordon, Gino and Fred’s Road Trip...you really should. I was roaring with laughter


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> If you've not watched Gordon, Gino and Fred's Road Trip...you really should. I was roaring with laughter


A landline channel Mrs F? Details please


----------



## Mrs Funkin

There are two of the series and the Christmas special on ITV player


----------



## Charity

Toppy has just come in from outside and jumped up on the arm of my chair to say hello.  He then decided to walk on my side table and has knocked my favourite lamp off onto the floor, how I don't know, as its made of glass and is pretty heavy. Anyway, it now won't work! :Banghead:Arghh Proof of what I said in the other thread '_a bumbling idiot always getting himself into scrapes'' _


----------



## ewelsh

Oh dear, Toppy’s in the dog house! :Hilarious:Hilarious

Sorry about your lamp though! Sales are still on, maybe buy a new one!


----------



## slartibartfast

BarneyBobCat said:


> I watched "Snow Cats and Me" on BBC2 - its about rehabilitating Lynx cats in Russia. Thought it was very good, the cats are so cute.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m000crsf


I saw a Lynx once, when I was a kid, it was at Mazury, Ruciane Nida to be exact. He was roaming in the forest, so magnificent and beautiful. It's so sad that their species are facing extiction.


----------



## ChaosCat

slartibartfast said:


> I saw a Lynx once, when I was a kid, it was at Mazury, Ruciane Nida to be exact. He was roaming in the forest, so magnificent and beautiful. It's so sad that their species are facing extiction.


I envy you! Lynxes have always been my very favourite animals.


----------



## ewelsh

@Charity there must be something in the air today!

Just saw Lottie chasing a bird, she jumped on the garden bench, on my plant pot and up over the wall!

Now look at my pot :Arghh it's was so pretty, fully of pansies


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie is no destroyer, but I had 5 (!) mice today, 3 dead and 2 living.
So definitely something in the air


----------



## Charity

Not sure I should put a 'like' on yours @ewelsh, oh dear, naughty Lottie. Hope the plants can be salvaged. 

I definitely can't put a 'like' on yours @ChaosCat, ever so naughty Annie, RIP mice 

Good news here, Toppy's had a reprieve, OH has tinkered with the lamp and got it going again.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Not sure I should put a 'like' on yours @ewelsh, oh dear, naughty Lottie. Hope the plants can be salvaged.
> 
> I definitely can't put a 'like' on yours @ChaosCat, ever so naughty Annie, RIP mice
> 
> Good news here, Toppy's had a reprieve, OH has tinkered with the lamp and got it going again.


Couldn't "like" your previous post Charity. Fancy calling Toppy a bumbling idiot!:Shifty
A lovable bumbling gentleman, YES!

@ewelsh I'm sure those pansies can be saved. Have you potted them up now?


----------



## LeArthur

ewelsh said:


> @Charity there must be something in the air today!
> 
> Just saw Lottie chasing a bird, she jumped on the garden bench, on my plant pot and up over the wall!
> 
> Now look at my pot :Arghh it's was so pretty, fully of pansies
> 
> View attachment 428285
> 
> 
> View attachment 428284
> 
> 
> View attachment 428286


Liked for Lottie's determination  Although I hope she didn't catch the bird.... 

I'm another one who thinks those pansies can be saved!


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Couldn't "like" your previous post Charity. Fancy calling Toppy a bumbling idiot!:Shifty
> A lovable bumbling gentleman, YES!
> 
> @ewelsh I'm sure those pansies can be saved. Have you potted them up now?


He doesn't care what I call him, he knows I love him to bits.


----------



## ewelsh

lea247 said:


> Liked for Lottie's determination  Although I hope she didn't catch the bird....
> 
> I'm another one who thinks those pansies can be saved!


Bird survived! Pansies repotted, Lottie Happy, Mummy one pot less


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Just had an automated call from the HMRC telling me they are opening a tax fraud case in my name... yeah right. Bloody scammers!!!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Ha... ha... I had a call about my life insurance today... I don't have life insurance!!

Whether I should have life insurance is a different matter... I don't...


----------



## ewelsh

@Citruspips

Libby practically lives in your basket you gave! I tried moving it up high out of reach, but she's found it  she's been up there all afternoon.










Yes I know it needs a dust up there! Good job @huckybuck isnt around zooming in!


















The only thing which brings her down is your game


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @huckybuck I do hope you are feeling better and we see you soon xx


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @huckybuck I do hope you are feeling better and we see you soon xx


I have heard from @huckybuck she has been terribly ill, knocked her for six. She knows we all send our get well wishes and love x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no  Poor HB, thanks for letting us know @ewelsh


----------



## Charity

There seems to be a very nasty virus around this year which is really laying people low. Hope you will be feeling much better soon HB and back with us xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just ended up reading an old thread and some of those commenting are no longer here, which makes me wonder - wouldn’t it be sad if someone died and we didn’t know? Which we probably wouldn’t...

Sad thought, I know


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just ended up reading an old thread and some of those commenting are no longer here, which makes me wonder - wouldn't it be sad if someone died and we didn't know? Which we probably wouldn't...
> 
> Sad thought, I know


Happy New Year!


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> Happy New Year!


:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just ended up reading an old thread and some of those commenting are no longer here, which makes me wonder - wouldn't it be sad if someone died and we didn't know? Which we probably wouldn't...
> 
> Sad thought, I know


@Mrs Funkin after all the years I have been on this forum, I have always been fascinated by the friendships that build up. You'd be surprised at all the private meet ups, PM's and e mailing going on!  Try not to dwell on such sad things, most of us look out for each other xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh I know  

I’m just “matter of fact” about death. Always have been...


----------



## ebonycat

Has anyone heard from @Soozi as it's been a while since I've seen her post. 
Hoping she's ok xx


----------



## SbanR

ebonycat said:


> Has anyone heard from @Soozi as it's been a while since I've seen her post.
> Hoping she's ok xx


Was thinking that after reading Mrs F's post.

Glad to be back on CC. I think the site crashed last night? Error 525


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ebonycat said:


> Has anyone heard from @Soozi as it's been a while since I've seen her post.
> Hoping she's ok xx


She joined in the Homeless Kitties at the end of December but not seen her online. Sending love @Soozi hope all is well xx


----------



## Soozi

Hello lovely friends! 
I am so sorry I’ve been awol! 
I had bad news before Christmas about my lovely sister she had cancer at a young age and it came back a couple of years ago and was diagnosed as terminal! She has fought on but took a turn for the worst just before Christmas. Things are not at all good and I am doing my best trying to keep her spirits up. It’s been emotionally really hard to deal with as her husband has had a breakdown and her daughter can’t cope so I’ve not had the head space to chat here very much. 
I’ve missed you all and hope you’ve all had a great Christmas and New year! 
I will try and pop in as often as I can but maybe be on the missing list now and again. 
Hope all the furbabies are good too! 
Thank you for the lovely PMs of concern it’s so nice to know people care. 
Big hugs to all! 
xxx ❤❤❤


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @Soozi what on earth can I say! Sending all my love, you, your sister and family are in my prayers x


----------



## ChaosCat

@Soozi Sending strength to you and your sister and her family


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well and truly in my "Thought List" Soozi. Sending love xx


----------



## ebonycat

@Soozi sending you a huge virtual hug & strength at this time.
You, your sister & family are in my thoughts & prayers xx


----------



## Charity

I was thinking about you yesterday @Soozi and wondering where you were. I'm so sorry you and your family are going through such an awful time, it must be really hard when others aren't coping and you have to support them as well as your sister. God bless you all and give you strength. XX

.


----------



## lullabydream

Oh @Soozi sorry to hear you are 'back' but with such sad news. My heart goes out to you at this trying time.
I am sure you are being a rock for your sister, I hope you have a good support network around you and I know everyone here on cat chat are going to be a massive support to you too.

Be kind to yourself @Soozi


----------



## SbanR

So sorry to read this @Soozi . Sending love and strength to you, your sister and family


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Crikey! Human Daddy just watched a whole paw full of claw sheaths come flying off as Oscar was attacking a mouse! Wowsers.


----------



## Jaf

Owww. I had a sore tooth filled Friday but it didn’t help. Had the tooth next to it done today, this time with numbing injections. My whole face feels bashed, even though I don’t have the feeling back yet. Got ear ache now.


----------



## ChaosCat

Jaf said:


> Owww. I had a sore tooth filled Friday but it didn't help. Had the tooth next to it done today, this time with numbing injections. My whole face feels bashed, even though I don't have the feeling back yet. Got ear ache now.


How awful! Toothache is so maddening! Hope you'll get a good sleep and feel better tomorrow!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Another good reason to let our furries sleep on our beds !

Just read this in my my magazine

"Sleeping alongside a cat cuts your risk of heart attacks and irregular heartbeats"


----------



## SbanR

Opened my soap to use this morning. The wrapper has gone back into my chest of drawers
Thanks again @LJC675


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> Another good reason to let our furries sleep on our beds !
> 
> Just read this in my my magazine
> 
> "Sleeping alongside a cat cuts your risk of heart attacks and irregular heartbeats"


Oh well, that explains why my OH has an irregular heartbeat then. He can stop the tablets and just get the cats in.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Charity said:


> Oh well, that explains why my OH has an irregular heartbeat then. He can stop the tablets and just get the cats in.


it's in the press... it must be true rolleyes.

I find sleeping next to cats... increases risk of cramp and suffocation... (mine not theirs..)

H x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m doing a little happy dance as I just checked the website of the rescue we adopted Oscar from and I was pleased a certain tabby has gone from there, which I hope means she’s been adopted. Her blurb was that she had been taken to the vet to be PTS by her “owner” (HA!) because she had scratched them. The vet refused. 

Quite frankly, I’d do more than scratch them if I got my hands on them. B*******! I so hope you’ve got a new loving home, Jiggly.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My name is Mrs Funkin and I have a problem. I have too much cat food. This is just two cupboards. I have another cupboard in the utility containing more (duplicates) and a bunch in the garage store too (Sheba FF that he's currently gone off), as well as another 40+ pouches of Sheba FF in the big box on top of the fridge. Half a hundred weight of Whiskas 1+ tuna, salmon and chicken - when he was poorly he went through a phase of refusing all else. He had a Pure Delight phase too. And a Felix AGAIL fishy phase. I have also created a Gourmet Gold loving monster. The whole point of my tidy today was to make more GG room...sigh. There's a tonne of encore he won't eat either.

Dear oh heck.










Oh look, just about room for an iron and a sewing box...










Don't you love my retro "iris basket" tiles


----------



## ebonycat

@Smuge just a message to say hope the move is going smoothly & the Floofs are settling in ok x


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> My name is Mrs Funkin and I have a problem. I have too much cat food. This is just two cupboards. I have another cupboard in the utility containing more (duplicates) and a bunch in the garage store too (Sheba FF that he's currently gone off), as well as another 40+ pouches of Sheba FF in the big box on top of the fridge. Half a hundred weight of Whiskas 1+ tuna, salmon and chicken - when he was poorly he went through a phase of refusing all else. He had a Pure Delight phase too. And a Felix AGAIL fishy phase. I have also created a Gourmet Gold loving monster. The whole point of my tidy today was to make more GG room...sigh. There's a tonne of encore he won't eat either.
> 
> Dear oh heck.
> 
> View attachment 429071
> 
> 
> Oh look, just about room for an iron and a sewing box...
> 
> View attachment 429072
> 
> 
> Don't you love my retro "iris basket" tiles
> 
> View attachment 429073


Seeing this makes me feel so much better.
I think I've got more animal food then human & certainly I spend more on them then I do on myself


----------



## Willow_Warren

If we have an apocalypse the I will definitely starve before the cats!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Currently Oscar doesn't want any of it. No sirreee bob. None. 

So I've left him be. He's eaten nearly 200g today, one bad day won't finish him off given all the reserves he has again


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> My name is Mrs Funkin and I have a problem. I have too much cat food. This is just two cupboards. I have another cupboard in the utility containing more (duplicates) and a bunch in the garage store too (Sheba FF that he's currently gone off), as well as another 40+ pouches of Sheba FF in the big box on top of the fridge. Half a hundred weight of Whiskas 1+ tuna, salmon and chicken - when he was poorly he went through a phase of refusing all else. He had a Pure Delight phase too. And a Felix AGAIL fishy phase. I have also created a Gourmet Gold loving monster. The whole point of my tidy today was to make more GG room...sigh. There's a tonne of encore he won't eat either.
> 
> Dear oh heck.
> 
> View attachment 429071
> 
> 
> Oh look, just about room for an iron and a sewing box...
> 
> View attachment 429072
> 
> 
> Don't you love my retro "iris basket" tiles
> 
> View attachment 429073


Typical Man Utd fan........ from Worthing


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ha! @BarneyBobCat - don't make assumptions  Just because I live on the South coast (not in Worthing, I might add!) doesn't mean I'm from here...


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ha! @BarneyBobCat - don't make assumptions  Just because I live on the South coast (not in Worthing, I might add!) doesn't mean I'm from here...


They all say that


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yeah yeah, BBC...I know the truth.

Innit.



(It's my Dad's shield from the 70s, it is the only thing I have of his so it's always in my home somewhere)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

For the love of all things holy...or something. I nearly put all the whiskas 1+ in a box to donate to the rescue centre today, then in desperation tonight put a bowl of it out when he was refusing all else. Guess what he’s eaten. Oh yes.

Flipping heck Oscar.


----------



## Jaf

I’m glad my lot aren’t fussy (like me!). I guess they don’t get the chance to be as there’s always another cat will eat it! Choccy does get mousse food when his gums play up, but he has to have it upstairs away from the hordes.


----------



## ebonycat

@Smuge Hope all went well yesterday with the move & you've had a peaceful first night.
Hope the three Floofs took it all in their stride, they are so laid back I'm sure they coped well x


----------



## TriTri

ebonycat said:


> @Smuge Hope all went well yesterday with the move & you've had a peaceful first night.
> Hope the three Floofs took it all in their stride, they are so laid back I'm sure they coped well x


Yes! Good luck in your new home @Smuge and the floofs/all


----------



## Mrs Funkin

How you going @Smuge? Are they enjoying exploring their new surroundings? Happy New Home!


----------



## Charity

I love this :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...Owl+Kitty+video+of+Dirty+Dancing&&FORM=VDVVXX


----------



## BarneyBobCat

One year today we picked up this little monster.....


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> One year today we picked up this little monster.....
> View attachment 429169
> 
> View attachment 429170


But where is your picture of your monster hanging from the curtains? Or engaged in some acrobatics? You need to provide supporting evidence


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> But where is your picture of your monster hanging from the curtains? Or engaged in some acrobatics? You need to provide supporting evidence


Just for you....


----------



## ebonycat

BarneyBobCat said:


> One year today we picked up this little monster.....
> View attachment 429169
> 
> View attachment 429170


Aww Happy Gotcha Day Barney.
Hope you have a fun filled day & a few extra treats x


----------



## ebonycat

BarneyBobCat said:


> Just for you....
> View attachment 429171


Oh he does make me laugh, such a happy boy :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

Have a very happy Gotcha Day, Barney!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

ebonycat said:


> Aww Happy Gotcha Day Barney.
> Hope you have a fun filled day & a few extra treats x





ChaosCat said:


> Have a very happy Gotcha Day, Barney!


----------



## ewelsh

Happy Gotcha day Barney, you landed  on your feet there! Happy climbing for the next year or more :Hilarious


----------



## Willow_Warren

Happy gotcha day Barney , today you have license to do as you please


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Willow_Warren said:


> Happy gotcha day Barney , today you have license to do as you please


DO NOT TELL HIM THAT!


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> DO NOT TELL HIM THAT!


Too late BBC Hannah sent her message to Barney before posting here


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww, Happy Gotcha Day, Barney! What a delicious little devil you are. Oscar says to tell Barney to make sure you give him lots of his favourite things today


----------



## Bertie'sMum

BarneyBobCat said:


> One year today we picked up this little monster.....
> View attachment 429169
> 
> View attachment 429170


What monster ???? I only see gorgeous Barney  Happy Gotcha Day little one and, yes, of all the kitties out there you were the one chosen :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well. I await the first, "My feud with Kate" story being sold to Hello magazine...crikey.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well. I await the first, "My feud with Kate" story being sold to Hello magazine...crikey.


Are you referring to M? I had a news flash that she and Harry have relinquished the HRH title


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I am indeed.


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well. I await the first, "My feud with Kate" story being sold to Hello magazine...crikey.


 I am amazed it's taken her this long! Not a fan sorry!

Go Kate camp here!


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> I am amazed it's taken her this long! Not a fan sorry!
> 
> Go Kate camp here!


According to the pundits, there's a clear age divide as to whether you're for or against M&H.
Revealing your age there eWelsh


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> According to the pundits, there's a clear age divide as to whether you're for or against M&H.
> Revealing your age there eWelsh


yep 49 yrs old and proud  there are too many royal cling on's so let's have the ones who matter and who work hard.

I hope M&H will be very happy in Canada


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> I hope M&H will be very happy in Canada


So do I, ALA we Don't have to foot ALL of their security bill which I'm sure will be enormous, and on-going


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Do you know I'm really not interested in the "Harry & Meghan" debacle - I have very respect for the Queen and our Royal family in general and the work that they do, but I'm surprised it has taken Meghan this long to realise that being a royal "Princess" is not all "happy ever after" as in the fairy tales !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just had the most fun afternoon! Bingo Bango at Butlins  Basically, bingo, with house music and dancing and drinking...at 2pm 










(I didn't win)


----------



## Bertie'sMum

At long, long last I finally got round to watching "The Secret Life of Pets" this afternoon - Bertie sat on his SS scratching pad from @Willow_Warren and watched it from start to finish :Jawdrop Just hope it hasn't given him any ideas of inviting half the neighbourhood in when I'm out


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Darn it. Oscar was eating and I was trying to be super careful walking near him - but I caught the chair in the hallway and he jumped out of his skin  

I feel sad now. He was already in a mood with me**, it's even worse now! 

** well I don't know that he's actually in a mood, he's just been avoiding me all day. I think it's since I picked him up to carry him down for his tablets this morning.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Darn it. Oscar was eating and I was trying to be super careful walking near him - but I caught the chair in the hallway and he jumped out of his skin
> 
> I feel sad now. He was already in a mood with me**, it's even worse now!
> 
> ** well I don't know that he's actually in a mood, he's just been avoiding me all day. I think it's since I picked him up to carry him down for his tablets this morning.


He'll get over it soon enough - bribe him with treats!

I did Barneys flea spot on tonight so Im in the bad books too!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Can someone please tell Andre to be on his best behaviour tomorrow as it’s a very special day for Lola. 

I’ve tried to have a little chat with him but I got the feeling he wasn’t listening. I know he was full of energy this evening but his behaviour wasn’t always very respectful 

Thank you

Hannah


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Andre, be a good boy for your mum and your big sister’s special day tomorrow, puuuurlease. You know you want to


----------



## Smuge

ebonycat said:


> @Smuge just a message to say hope the move is going smoothly & the Floofs are settling in ok x





ebonycat said:


> @Smuge Hope all went well yesterday with the move & you've had a peaceful first night.
> Hope the three Floofs took it all in their stride, they are so laid back I'm sure they coped well x





TriTri said:


> Yes! Good luck in your new home @Smuge and the floofs/all





Mrs Funkin said:


> How you going @Smuge? Are they enjoying exploring their new surroundings? Happy New Home!


Hi, thank you for the lovely messeges.

To be honest it was a rough move for both humans and cats. We had a lot to move this time and we are exhausted. The cats didn't react as well as they did to the previous move. It was a long drive and unlike last time there has been a lot of visitors and banging as we have built new drawers, bookcases, wardrobes etc and had sky and broadband installed.

But the house is great  Its amazing to finally own our home and not have to worry about landlords and outrageous rent. We are saving a fortune by buying rather than renting - or we will after we have stopped spending so much money on things like microwaves and tables. Our new sofa is arriving next Thursday so that will be everything moved in, which will be nice.

Tali wasn't remotely bothered about the move, Ash was a bit off, but poor Gar was feeling very sorry for himself. But as more familiar things have been unpacked etc they have settled down. We have now been in for about 5 days and the floofs are pretty much back to normal now. Even Garfield has returned to his place on the sofa (they are a big fan of having a radiator right behind the sofa)









































(dunno why those came out so big)


----------



## Willow_Warren

@Smuge I'm sure they will settle in soon enough  it's looking good 

I bought my house 5-6 years ago after many years of renting! I remember the feeling of "I don't like something... _I can change it_"

Hannah


----------



## ChaosCat

Being done is the best about moving, @Smuge! It looks lovely.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Two years ago today I adopted Lola... 









H x

(apologies for playing with my very basic app on my phone!).


----------



## Charity

Smuge said:


> Hi, thank you for the lovely messeges.
> 
> To be honest it was a rough move for both humans and cats. We had a lot to move this time and we are exhausted. The cats didn't react as well as they did to the previous move. It was a long drive and unlike last time there has been a lot of visitors and banging as we have built new drawers, bookcases, wardrobes etc and had sky and broadband installed.
> 
> But the house is great  Its amazing to finally own our home and not have to worry about landlords and outrageous rent. We are saving a fortune by buying rather than renting - or we will after we have stopped spending so much money on things like microwaves and tables. Our new sofa is arriving next Thursday so that will be everything moved in, which will be nice.
> 
> Tali wasn't remotely bothered about the move, Ash was a bit off, but poor Gar was feeling very sorry for himself. But as more familiar things have been unpacked etc they have settled down. We have now been in for about 5 days and the floofs are pretty much back to normal now. Even Garfield has returned to his place on the sofa (they are a big fan of having a radiator right behind the sofa)
> 
> View attachment 429385
> 
> View attachment 429386
> 
> View attachment 429384
> 
> View attachment 429387
> 
> View attachment 429388
> 
> (dunno why those came out so big)


Glad all is going well


----------



## Charity

Willow_Warren said:


> Two years ago today I adopted Lola...
> View attachment 429409
> 
> 
> H x
> 
> (apologies for playing with my very basic app on my phone!).


Happy Gotcha Day gorgeous Lola


----------



## ebonycat

Smuge said:


> Hi, thank you for the lovely messeges.
> 
> To be honest it was a rough move for both humans and cats. We had a lot to move this time and we are exhausted. The cats didn't react as well as they did to the previous move. It was a long drive and unlike last time there has been a lot of visitors and banging as we have built new drawers, bookcases, wardrobes etc and had sky and broadband installed.
> 
> But the house is great  Its amazing to finally own our home and not have to worry about landlords and outrageous rent. We are saving a fortune by buying rather than renting - or we will after we have stopped spending so much money on things like microwaves and tables. Our new sofa is arriving next Thursday so that will be everything moved in, which will be nice.
> 
> Tali wasn't remotely bothered about the move, Ash was a bit off, but poor Gar was feeling very sorry for himself. But as more familiar things have been unpacked etc they have settled down. We have now been in for about 5 days and the floofs are pretty much back to normal now. Even Garfield has returned to his place on the sofa (they are a big fan of having a radiator right behind the sofa)
> 
> View attachment 429385
> 
> View attachment 429386
> 
> View attachment 429384
> 
> View attachment 429387
> 
> View attachment 429388
> 
> (dunno why those came out so big)


Looking good & glad the Floofs are now settling in well.
Yes I remember the whole renting time, to finely own your own home is a lovely feeling.
Enjoy x


----------



## ebonycat

Willow_Warren said:


> Two years ago today I adopted Lola...
> View attachment 429409
> 
> 
> H x
> 
> (apologies for playing with my very basic app on my phone!).


Happy Gotcha Day gorgeous girl, hope you get lots of yummy treats & your favourite dinner :Kiss


----------



## ChaosCat

Willow_Warren said:


> Two years ago today I adopted Lola...
> View attachment 429409
> 
> 
> H x
> 
> (apologies for playing with my very basic app on my phone!).


Have a very happy Gotcha Day, gorgeous Lola!


----------



## ewelsh

@Smuge










Congratulations to you all, your new home looks lovely! And the cats look very relaxed!


----------



## ewelsh

Happy gotcha day Beautiful Lola xx


----------



## SbanR

Congrats on your new home @Smuge .
Floofs look great as usual


----------



## TriTri

Happy Gotcha Day lovely Lola ❤.


----------



## cheekyscrip

Happy Gotcha Day Lola!!


----------



## Trixie1

A very Happy Gotcha day beautiful Lola, hope your enjoying your special day. x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww, Lola! I do hope your little bruv isn't causing you a mischief on your special day - Happy Gotcha Day, lovely girl.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Glad to hear that you are all settling well into your new home @Smuge - we used to think about the brick we'd bought each month  Happy days indeed no longer shelling out rent.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I came home to this card today. I believe that Oscar had instructed Human Daddy to buy it in honour of all the building work we have going on around us.


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> I came home to this card today. I believe that Oscar had instructed Human Daddy to buy it in honour of all the building work we have going on around us.
> 
> View attachment 429463


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oscar is enjoying a lie down, so Human Daddy thought he would measure how tall he is from the top of his head to the end of his tail. Apparently he's 89cm (35 inches in old money). I thought he was taller to be fair. Though when I think about it, 3 feet tall isn't bad for a cat I'm sure.


----------



## Smuge

Garfield ate plastic last night and promptly vomited twice all over our brand new carpets

I know these things come with owning cats, but I did hope we would make it a week without cat vomit all over them lol


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> Garfield ate plastic last night and promptly voimted twice all over our brand new carpets
> 
> I know these things come with owning cats, bit I did hope we would make it a week without cat vomit all over them lol


He wanted to be first in the christening ceremony. Now he really feels at home


----------



## Charity

Here's a piece of useless information. Has anyone tried gently tickling their cat's face next to their nose I've often found with lots of cats, it makes them yawn. 

_No animals were harmed during this experiment







_


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Here's a piece of useless information. Has anyone tried gently tickling their cat's face next to their nose I've often found with lots of cats, it makes them yawn.
> 
> _No animals were harmed during this experiment
> View attachment 429561
> _


Will try when Annie comes home


----------



## Jaf

I did it wrong and poked a tiger...


----------



## SbanR

Jaf said:


> I did it wrong and poked a tiger...
> 
> View attachment 429576


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

I did wonder how many people would annoy their cats.


----------



## ewelsh

I tried your experiment @Charity I just got a huge warning bite from Lottie,


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> I tried your experiment @Charity I just got a huge warning bite from Lottie,
> 
> View attachment 429583


I'm not sure I ought to put a like on this @ewelsh. Really Lottie! 

Perhaps I ought to put a warning 'please do not try this at home'


----------



## oliviarussian

Charity said:


> Here's a piece of useless information. Has anyone tried gently tickling their cat's face next to their nose I've often found with lots of cats, it makes them yawn.
> 
> _No animals were harmed during this experiment
> View attachment 429561
> _


Yes just tried it on Rosso and it worked!!!!


----------



## Charity

oliviarussian said:


> Yes just tried it on Rosso and it worked!!!!


Well done Rosso


----------



## Willow_Warren

I won't start a new thread as there's been several similar threads before... but Lola's insurance has increased from £167.68 to £352.48 - this is more that DOUBLE!

Now I know I've claimed (about £700) and I was expecting and increase... but I wasn't expecting this much... premium cover... should be "life" but I can't see this on the schedule and only ab £4000 per year with £100 excess... anyhow as she was ill last year I can't really change insurance companies as she'd have exclusions (for UTI and any lameness at least... I'm sure...)

Anyhow just a rant really... 

Hannah


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Willow_Warren said:


> I won't start a new thread as there's been several similar threads before... but Lola's insurance has increased from £167.68 to £352.48 - this is more that DOUBLE!
> 
> Now I know I've claimed (about £700) and I was expecting and increase... but I wasn't expecting this much... premium cover... should be "life" but I can't see this on the schedule and only ab £4000 per year with £100 excess... anyhow as she was ill last year I can't really change insurance companies as she'd have exclusions (for UTI and any lameness at least... I'm sure...)
> 
> Anyhow just a rant really...
> 
> Hannah


Remind me - how old is Lola now ? In the past when I used to bother with insurance (!) I found that the premiums often doubled when the cat hit the magic age of 8 and was then classified as "geriatric". These days I have a separate account for vet bills - I just put away a reasonable amount monthly and it soon builds up. Even when I had old Harrycat (CKD & arthritis) there was usually enough to cover the bills although once or twice I did have to top it up a bit; but overall it was less than the insurance premiums would have been.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Bertie'sMum said:


> Remind me - how old is Lola now ? In the past when I used to bother with insurance (!) I found that the premiums often doubled when the cat hit the magic age of 8 and was then classified as "geriatric". These days I have a separate account for vet bills - I just put away a reasonable amount monthly and it soon builds up. Even when I had old Harrycat (CKD & arthritis) there was usually enough to cover the bills although once or twice I did have to top it up a bit; but overall it was less than the insurance premiums would have been.


Lola's insurance has her down as born in 2014 - although I think the vets have her down as born in 2016 (as it's all a guess!!). I know age would increase it but by so much in one year. Just called them and they have reduced by £30...

I did a new quote (which i know is irrelevant as it has no pre-existing conditions on it) and it was something like £7 a month.. wonder if they quote cheap to begin with and them up as they have you hooked!

Hannah


----------



## Smuge

Something I really love about the new house is that the upstairs windows can be locked an inch open which lets us let air in without fretting about the cats. We didn't even notice this when we viewed the house. Maybe this is common, but its never been on any of the homes that I have rented or my parents have owned


















I imagine that its designed for children, but its also perfect for floofs


----------



## Willow_Warren

@Smuge glad to see you're liking you house  mine lock at about 3mm - a few of my windows are on this all the time! 1inch would be better useful! 

Looks like they might be able to do some bird squirrel watching with the view of the trees out of that window...

Hannah


----------



## lullabydream

Who are you insured with @Willow_Warren


----------



## Smuge

One thing I don't like about moving is finding a new vet. We had what is imo the best vet in NI. Excellent vets, always able to get an appointment on very short notice, open 24/7 and they do the out of hours and specialist surgery/referrals for most of NI. When Tali was kept overnight for a couple of days we got a much better rate because it was actually her vets. They recently put in a multi million pound extension with a pet MRI machine and other equipment 

Alas thats now an hour and a half away. I know that none of the vets around here are open at night, which I suppose is standard, but having been used to such a superb vet? Its a real pain to lose it.


----------



## Willow_Warren

lullabydream said:


> Who are you insured with @Willow_Warren


More Than for Lola

(Went with Pet Plan for Andre)

I find insurance a mine field! (must look at my home insurance this year, been with the same company for 5 years just letting it renew... )


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I only really laughed at the last one, because I have the same humour as a 10 year old boy:

*30 Time Bad Cats Showed Attitude And No Regret To What They Did*
https://www.factswt.com/30-time-bad-cats-showed-attitude-and-no-regret-to-what-they-did/?fbclid=IwAR0HRRwIXVU5ryLaqJ6A3TFrxdyo3yms-Fg3536n56zlubBq-1gr6bvy_PU


----------



## Bertie'sMum

BarneyBobCat said:


> I only really laughed at the last one, because I have the same humour as a 10 year old boy:
> 
> *30 Time Bad Cats Showed Attitude And No Regret To What They Did*
> https://www.factswt.com/30-time-bad-cats-showed-attitude-and-no-regret-to-what-they-did/?fbclid=IwAR0HRRwIXVU5ryLaqJ6A3TFrxdyo3yms-Fg3536n56zlubBq-1gr6bvy_PU


they are just GREAT :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
Luckily I had finished my coffee before I checked them out otherwise I'd now be busy trying to dry out my keyboard !!!!


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Today I went on a beginner sewing course. We made an envelope cushion (quite successful) and a zipped make up bag (less so!). I'm pleased with my efforts though


----------



## Willow_Warren

The zipped makeup bag looks good (+ great fabric choice). 

A rule of sewing is not to point out any of your mistakes because no one is going is going to notice them

I’m thinking about going to the fabric shop tomorrow :Angelic

H


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> Today I went on a beginner sewing course. We made an envelope cushion (quite successful) and a zipped make up bag (less so!). I'm pleased with my efforts though
> 
> View attachment 429707
> View attachment 429708
> View attachment 429709
> View attachment 429710


They look great Mrs F!

I do a bit of dress making and I've got some labels that say "Perfectly Imperfect"


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Today I went on a beginner sewing course. We made an envelope cushion (quite successful) and a zipped make up bag (less so!). I'm pleased with my efforts though
> 
> View attachment 429707
> View attachment 429708
> View attachment 429709
> View attachment 429710


They look great Mrs F. Love the fabrics too


----------



## raysmyheart

Mrs Funkin said:


> Today I went on a beginner sewing course. We made an envelope cushion (quite successful) and a zipped make up bag (less so!). I'm pleased with my efforts though
> 
> View attachment 429707
> View attachment 429708
> View attachment 429709
> View attachment 429710


These came out so nicely @Mrs Funkin and I just love the fabrics.♥ I miss sewing very much! Someday I will start again! The only thing is when I am in sewing mode I see so many fabrics I have to have for future projects.

Enjoy your sewing course @Mrs Funkin


----------



## lullabydream

Those are lovely @Mrs Funkin.. If you make a makeup or toiletry bag again, it's cheaper to buy a shower curtain as a rule, quality is usually just as good too for the waterproof inside. It's a easy thoughtful one of a kind gift to make for people!


----------



## raysmyheart

Charity said:


> Here's a piece of useless information. Has anyone tried gently tickling their cat's face next to their nose I've often found with lots of cats, it makes them yawn.
> 
> _No animals were harmed during this experiment
> View attachment 429561
> _


No yawning when I tried this with Speedy, but she does indeed love when I gently tickle her face, especially near her mouth and nose! :Cat


----------



## TriTri

Willow_Warren said:


> Lola's insurance has her down as born in 2014 - although I think the vets have her down as born in 2016 (as it's all a guess!!). I know age would increase it but by so much in one year. Just called them and they have reduced by £30...
> 
> I did a new quote (which i know is irrelevant as it has no pre-existing conditions on it) and it was something like £7 a month.. wonder if they quote cheap to begin with and them up as they have you hooked!
> 
> Hannah


Yes, insurers don't usually make any profit in the first year and then the longer you are with them, generally, the more profit they make. They will often reduce the renewal price if you complain before your policy renews. They can actually be a lot, lot cheaper if you set up a new policy online with them, as opposed to accepting the renewal, though the terms aren't always the same, but some terms can be negotiated. It's not always worth claiming on insurance policies, as they will normally load the premium the following year and in some cases for more than one year. They are a business in it to make money.


----------



## TriTri

Mrs Funkin said:


> Today I went on a beginner sewing course. We made an envelope cushion (quite successful) and a zipped make up bag (less so!). I'm pleased with my efforts though
> 
> View attachment 429707
> View attachment 429708
> View attachment 429709
> View attachment 429710


Very nice and very neat @ Mrs Funkin. The envelope design is the same design used for making radiator beds. I used my cat Tinkerbell's favourite blanket to make a new bed for a radiator bed years ago....when the original got worn.


----------



## raysmyheart

TriTri said:


> Very nice and very neat @ Mrs Funkin. The envelope design is the same design used for making radiator beds. I used my cat Tinkerbell's favourite blanket to make a new bed for a radiator bed years ago....when the original got worn.


Oh, that is nice @TriTri !


----------



## TriTri

I’m in the middle of making a few catnip mice and no Naughty Max, you’re not touching them. He’s already got his own.


----------



## TriTri

raysmyheart said:


> Oh, that is nice @TriTri !


Thank you, Tinkerbell liked it .


----------



## Willow_Warren

My neighbours appear to have a new puppy, seems it called Lola


----------



## TriTri

Willow_Warren said:


> My neighbours appear to have a new puppy, seems it called Lola


Fingers crossed it's nice to cats .


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well as we were talking about sewing I plucked you the courage to cut out the pieces for Luna Lapin's coat. I bought the (rather expensive) felt a few months back.

since I've really only made simple bags and cushions this is my most complicated project to date (although being felt at least it has no write or wrong side nor direction). Now just need to brave actually going to the sewing machine with it









in the flesh it a lovely heather colour with a lovely colour texture to it.

Hannah


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @Willow_Warren how exciting! Please keep showing us how your getting on.

I have never made a coat, so I think your very brave!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well it's a coat for a rabbit doll not myself... now that would be brave... but small steps you never know!

progress so far (once I start sewing I don't want to stop but I know from experience I need to take breaks as I make silly mistakes otherwise...

Not perfect but given it's felt decided not to unpick and resew




























Now I've got this far must get some buttons... will be tiny buttonholes to sew 
Hannah


----------



## huckybuck

Ooh loving the sewing creations!!! I would love to have a go - I’ve always wanted to make stuff for the house like tablecloths, bed covers and curtains - but never learned.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

SbanR said:


> View attachment 429691


mine are nowhere near as advanced as yours ! So far all I've got is a few green shoots


----------



## ewelsh

Willow_Warren said:


> Well it's a coat for a rabbit doll not myself... now that would be brave... but small steps you never know!
> 
> progress so far (once I start sewing I don't want to stop but I know from experience I need to take breaks as I make silly mistakes otherwise...
> 
> Not perfect but given it's felt decided not to unpick and resew
> 
> View attachment 429845
> 
> 
> View attachment 429846
> 
> 
> View attachment 429847
> 
> 
> Now I've got this far must get some buttons... will be tiny buttonholes to sew
> Hannah


Wow that's really good, now try for yourself


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well things aren't going so well for the coat! The collar turned out to be about 2cm too long (which is quite a bit as it's so small to begin with!) - I can't work out where I've gone wrong... but after a quick fitting session I've decided to just cut out a smaller collar! (maybe dress making isn't for me).



















This is what it should look like, with the collar ending quite a way from the front of the coat:









The fit around neck looks a little odd as Luna's dress has tie top sleeves which take a lot space (but I didn't want her to try on the coat naked!)









ok.. she needs eyes and a nose... I was worried I'd ruin her by sewing them wrong! Must brave it!


----------



## ewelsh

She is adorable, so glad you didn’t post a picture of her naked, even bunnies are allowed some dignity 

I think your coat is fabulous, also I rather like your collar! It’s more fashionable! Her head shape is really good.

give her some eyes and a little nose, you can do it!


----------



## Charity

That's really good @Willow_Warren, clever you. If there's one thing I hate and was never any good at its dressmaking and sewing though I can darn socks


----------



## LeArthur

I need help picking one please  I'll probably make a top out of it

https://www.libertylondon.com/uk/search?q=Dotty+check#ph=R255347006

This print was in the sale a few months ago but I took too long picking one (there was a third that was similar to the blue one only with lime green in) so obviously it had all gone by the time I'd decided 

I like these too, but not as much as the dots.

https://www.libertylondon.com/uk/search?q=Peaks+tana+lawn


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh nice, I can't decide either...what is your hair and eye colour @lea247 ? Are you pale or less so?

You probably shouldn't listen to me though, I have this fabric ready to make a skirt 

https://www.sewscrumptious.co.uk/timeless-treasures-hula-cats/


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oohhh... I do like the spots and check... And at that price... If in doubt get both!

My local collage runs a dressmaking course, I've thought about doing it.... But I'm not sure...

H x


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooh nice, I can't decide either...what is your hair and eye colour @lea247 ? Are you pale or less so?
> 
> You probably shouldn't listen to me though, I have this fabric ready to make a skirt
> 
> https://www.sewscrumptious.co.uk/timeless-treasures-hula-cats/


Looking forward to seeing you in it this summer


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooh nice, I can't decide either...what is your hair and eye colour @lea247 ? Are you pale or less so?
> 
> You probably shouldn't listen to me though, I have this fabric ready to make a skirt
> 
> https://www.sewscrumptious.co.uk/timeless-treasures-hula-cats/


I've dark hair and eyes, not pale skinned.

I think I might make the dress version of this with one of the dots https://shop.tillyandthebuttons.com/products/indigo

Looking forward to seeing you in that skirt too Mrs F! 

And thanks to @Willow_Warren  I might make this top https://www.theavidseamstress.co.uk/products/the-drop-sleeve-top or a tunic from the mountains print.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh, nice pattern for the top, I think the mountain fabric will work well with it. With your colouring I think the orange version of the dotty fabric but I think the dress would look really lovely in the blue. Not that it matters what I think, I’m just enjoying the sewing conversation  I look forward to seeing the finished products.


----------



## Smuge

Cats seem to think we are moving again they are deeply unhappy about it. Thankfully we are just clearing the room because our new sofa is being delivered tomorrow


----------



## ewelsh

Awwww poor little Ash  I hope the sofa is for the cats after all this!


----------



## Charity

He probably wants to be the first to scratch it :Jawdrop


----------



## ewelsh

@Smuge well? Do the cats approve of your new sofa? Have they tested it out yet? ​


----------



## Smuge

ewelsh said:


> @Smuge well? Do the cats approve of your new sofa? Have they tested it out yet? ​


Il let you know after it turns up lol


----------



## Smuge

I love how erm subtle and understated it is...










Looks a bit brown in the picture but it's charcoal grey. Love it, electric recliners with USB built in. Was far from the most expensive DFS sofa but it was our favourite


----------



## Smuge

ewelsh said:


> @Smuge well? Do the cats approve of your new sofa? Have they tested it out yet? ​


A very detailed inspection is being carried out


----------



## Charity

That's the biggest bed you've bought them yet @Smuge. You'll have to move it away from the wall as, if its like ours, as the footrest goes up, the back goes back slightly as well. Looks lovely.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh a purfect cat bed and great sturdy scratching post 

looks lovely @Smuge


----------



## lullabydream

Is it the thing to do, that you suddenly buck up your ideas of feeling sorry for yourself and rush out the house to remove a tick from a friends sisters cat?

Felt awful all day with ear ache and a blocked ear, get a phone call asking for help as they have found a tick on their cat and don't know how to remove it. So armed with tick removers off I go. OH cursing at my inability to do anything all day but lay with hot water water bottle on my ear but suddenly can move for a cat with a tick. 

Please tell me it's normal?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It's normal, LD. 

Might not be *everyone's* idea of normal but I'm fairly sure it's deemed normal around these parts  

I do hope you are feeling better now. Ears are so awful when they are sore.


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> It's normal, LD.
> 
> Might not be *everyone's* idea of normal but I'm fairly sure it's deemed normal around these parts
> 
> I do hope you are feeling better now. Ears are so awful when they are sore.


Well thank you, if you think it's normal am happy!

Ear still sore and am deaf too so supposed I better get the GP or nurse to check it out tomorrow.. I think am deafening the neighbour with the sound of the TV!


----------



## Jaf

I made a pie today with puff pastry instead of the cheaper stuff. Oh my it’s yummy, scrummy, melt-in-the-mouth gorgeous!


----------



## Smuge

ewelsh said:


> Oh a purfect cat bed and great sturdy scratching post
> 
> looks lovely @Smuge


Hmmm it's certainly a cat bed but I hope it won't be a scratching post










They are actually very good when it comes to scratching. They never scrape anything but their posts... With the exception of the base of our bed which they love to scratch for some reason, must be the material


----------



## Bertie'sMum

lullabydream said:


> Is it the thing to do, that you suddenly buck up your ideas of feeling sorry for yourself and rush out the house to remove a tick from a friends sisters cat?
> 
> Felt awful all day with ear ache and a blocked ear, get a phone call asking for help as they have found a tick on their cat and don't know how to remove it. So armed with tick removers off I go. OH cursing at my inability to do anything all day but lay with hot water water bottle on my ear but suddenly can move for a cat with a tick.
> 
> Please tell me it's normal?


It's also "normal" in my world too !
I've just spent my last 3 physiotherapy sessions persuading my physio to get his 9 month old cat neutered - his wife, mother and vet all tell him it must be done, not just so that she doesn't get pregnant but for her health too. He's finally agreed and is going to book her in. Poor little mite has gone into call twice and is being bothered by a large silver grey tabby hanging around the house (luckily she doesn't go out yet, but it's only a matter of time and an unguarded moment before she does get out).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So, there I was in [email protected] buying Oscar some Felix when a lady proceeded to tell me off for buying Felix and not something better. 

I started to tell her about how fussy he is and how poorly he is and how I am just giving him whatever he wants because of it and then I got a serious case of the CBA and just thought, "Bog off!" or words to that effect


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> So, there I was in [email protected] buying Oscar some Felix when a lady proceeded to tell me off for buying Felix and not something better.
> 
> I started to tell her about how fussy he is and how poorly he is and how I am just giving him whatever he wants because of it and then I got a serious case of the CBA and just thought, "Bog off!" or words to that effect


Yes! Totally justified! What business was it of her's? People who don't know all factors that come into a decision should just keep their mouths shut.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> So, there I was in [email protected] buying Oscar some Felix when a lady proceeded to tell me off for buying Felix and not something better.
> 
> I started to tell her about how fussy he is and how poorly he is and how I am just giving him whatever he wants because of it and then I got a serious case of the CBA and just thought, "Bog off!" or words to that effect


I think I'd would have said it out loud - not just thought it !!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh! The RSPCA "Home for Life" advert is making me weep *sniff*


----------



## ebonycat

@QOTN I've not seen you on the threads for awhile now, I do hope all is well with your cats & yourself.
I do miss seeing pictures of your gorgeous gang.


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh! The RSPCA "Home for Life" advert is making me weep *sniff*


Yes that one makes my eyes leak too, especially as I live on my own (my mum & step father live in the next town) & I do worry about what would happen if something happened to me. Ok my mum would have my gang but when she's not around then it's a worry I have.
I know that cat protection can issue you a card you keep in your wallet to let people know there are pets at home alone, keep meaning to apply for one.

The dog trust Christmas ad made me cry too, the dog at the end of that advert is so much like Lady dog.


----------



## LeArthur

I saw this on Facebook and I actually think it's a good idea!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney has been to the vets for his annual check up. They have a star on his account meaning he can be difficult to handle and he didn't disappoint. The vet had to wear gauntlets to give him his injection. He was a very bad patient! Slightly skinny at 4.3Kg, a little tartar on his back teeth (bad daddy not cleaning properly) but otherwise very healthy. 

As soon as we got home he ran out of his carrier with his tail up then chomped some food down - why cant he behave himself at the vet?!! Hes good everywhere else we take him


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney has been to the vets for his annual check up. They have a star on his account meaning he can be difficult to handle and he didn't disappoint. The vet had to wear gauntlets to give him his injection. He was a very bad patient! Slightly skinny at 4.3Kg, a little tartar on his back teeth (bad daddy not cleaning properly) but otherwise very healthy.
> 
> As soon as we got home he ran out of his carrier with his tail up then chomped some food down - why cant he behave himself at the vet?!! Hes good everywhere else we take him


Arrange for his check to be carried out in the local pub


----------



## Charity

Is there anyone living in Scotland, near Fyvie, Aberdeenshire, who can tell me if the Fluffsfield Donkey Sanctuary is still in operation? It began here down South many years ago and I often used to visit, then it moved to Scotland. I've tried to Google it but nothing comes up to show it's open, can't find a website, so I'm assuming possibly not. Does anyone know?


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well I finished luna's coat! It's not perfect, especially the button holes that despite lots and lots of prectice on spare felt that went well I got to the coat and the machine struggled! Here it is!










I do love method of using the bias binding for the hem and to cover all the seam around the collar.










(The photos aren't great but it's cold and windy outside and I only have my iPad as my phone kind of died )

@ewelsh she has a face!

So many things to choose from the make... What to do next


----------



## LeArthur

Lucky Luna! That coat is lovely, beautiful colour @Willow_Warren!

How about a coat for you next?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> Arrange for his check to be carried out in the local pub


It would certainly be less stressful for me!


----------



## Trixie1

Willow_Warren said:


> Well I finished luna's coat! It's not perfect, especially the button holes that despite lots and lots of prectice on spare felt that went well I got to the coat and the machine struggled! Here it is!
> 
> View attachment 430262
> 
> 
> I do love method of using the bias binding for the hem and to cover all the seam around the collar.
> 
> View attachment 430263
> 
> 
> (The photos aren't great but it's cold and windy outside and I only have my iPad as my phone kind of died )
> 
> @ewelsh she has a face!
> 
> So many things to choose from the make... What to do next


What a beautiful little coat! Suits her! Lovely to see her face too!


----------



## LeArthur

@huckybuck Saw this on Facebook and thought of you, no idea why 

https://vt.co/animals/funny/you-can...&utm_medium=junglecreations&utm_campaign=post


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Willow_Warren that is super cute, you are very clever


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> Well I finished luna's coat! It's not perfect, especially the button holes that despite lots and lots of prectice on spare felt that went well I got to the coat and the machine struggled! Here it is!
> 
> View attachment 430262
> 
> 
> I do love method of using the bias binding for the hem and to cover all the seam around the collar.
> 
> View attachment 430263
> 
> 
> (The photos aren't great but it's cold and windy outside and I only have my iPad as my phone kind of died )
> 
> @ewelsh she has a face!
> 
> So many things to choose from the make... What to do next


That's a beautiful coat


----------



## slartibartfast

The Overlords are having an epic party tonight, I've found them the purrfect toy!
Old school bog roll, grey and mean, not those fancy pants perfumed crap they sell everywhere those days. Delle Seyah is kicking the celulose out of it right now, boys are helping.
Bog rolls rule!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Watching the Netflix Taylor Swift documentary...she is clearly a cat lady


----------



## TriTri

Bertie'sMum said:


> It's also "normal" in my world too !
> I've just spent my last 3 physiotherapy sessions persuading my physio to get his 9 month old cat neutered - his wife, mother and vet all tell him it must be done, not just so that she doesn't get pregnant but for her health too. He's finally agreed and is going to book her in. Poor little mite has gone into call twice and is being bothered by a large silver grey tabby hanging around the house (luckily she doesn't go out yet, but it's only a matter of time and an unguarded moment before she does get out).


Let's hope there's good news at your next appointment.


----------



## TriTri

Last night whilst Max lay on my lap, I was stroking him and came across a large lump on his throat/neck area . My heart sank and I expected to be whisking him off to the vet today. Today it has gone! Lymph nodes? Abscess burst? No idea. I double, tripled checked etc this morning and I can’t find anything. Phew.


----------



## TriTri

Willow_Warren said:


> Well I finished luna's coat! It's not perfect, especially the button holes that despite lots and lots of prectice on spare felt that went well I got to the coat and the machine struggled! Here it is!
> 
> View attachment 430262
> 
> 
> I do love method of using the bias binding for the hem and to cover all the seam around the collar.
> 
> View attachment 430263
> 
> 
> (The photos aren't great but it's cold and windy outside and I only have my iPad as my phone kind of died )
> 
> @ewelsh she has a face!
> 
> So many things to choose from the make... What to do next


She's lovely and very neat work...


----------



## Jaf

TriTri said:


> Last night whilst Max lay on my lap, I was stroking him and came across a large lump on his throat/neck area . My heart sank and I expected to be whisking him off to the vet today. Today it has gone! Lymph nodes? Abscess burst? No idea. I double, tripled checked etc this morning and I can't find anything. Phew.


I'm sure it's nothing and you'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## ewelsh

Willow_Warren said:


> Well I finished luna's coat! It's not perfect, especially the button holes that despite lots and lots of prectice on spare felt that went well I got to the coat and the machine struggled! Here it is!
> 
> View attachment 430262
> 
> 
> I do love method of using the bias binding for the hem and to cover all the seam around the collar.
> 
> View attachment 430263
> 
> 
> (The photos aren't great but it's cold and windy outside and I only have my iPad as my phone kind of died )
> 
> @ewelsh she has a face!
> 
> So many things to choose from the make... What to do next


Oh well done @Willow_Warren she is just beautiful. Love her face Your collar is so good. She now needs a little brother or boyfriend


----------



## Cat_92

TriTri said:


> Last night whilst Max lay on my lap, I was stroking him and came across a large lump on his throat/neck area . My heart sank and I expected to be whisking him off to the vet today. Today it has gone! Lymph nodes? Abscess burst? No idea. I double, tripled checked etc this morning and I can't find anything. Phew.


Oooh that's strange.
If it's gone, I'd try not to worry. But maybe subtly check the area at various points in the day to see if it comes back.


----------



## TriTri

Cat_92 said:


> Oooh that's strange.
> If it's gone, I'd try not to worry. But maybe subtly check the area at various points in the day to see if it comes back.


Yes, definitely. He seems bright as a button... and cheeky as ever .


----------



## Willow_Warren

ewelsh said:


> Oh well done @Willow_Warren she is just beautiful. Love her face Your collar is so good. She now needs a little brother or boyfriend


Luna has plenty of friends that can me made (I got both books for my birthday), I don't think I can spend anymore on fabric / felt for a while..., this beautiful array of fabric has arrived for a different project . But one day Luna will have a friend!









Hannah x


----------



## Cully

Misty's pal, Sooty came in this morning for a snack and I noticed a bit of paper half hanging off his back leg. I managed to gently pull it off and realised he must have been rummaging amongst the communal bins and got a label stuck to him which read, 'Please recycle'. 
The very thought!


----------



## Cat_92

My new kitten is chewing on me! She keeps climbing up to my shoulder and then trying to chew on my hair, my hair bobble and then today she’s been biting my ear 
I’m not sure whether it’s just slightly painful affection.. or whether she just wants to gnaw something! 
any suggestions for good toys that cats like to gnaw on?


----------



## huckybuck

lea247 said:


> @huckybuck Saw this on Facebook and thought of you, no idea why
> 
> https://vt.co/animals/funny/you-can...&utm_medium=junglecreations&utm_campaign=post


Ooh I only have 1 hen left now - Dottie - but she would look fab in a tutu....off to Amazon!!!!



TriTri said:


> Last night whilst Max lay on my lap, I was stroking him and came across a large lump on his throat/neck area . My heart sank and I expected to be whisking him off to the vet today. Today it has gone! Lymph nodes? Abscess burst? No idea. I double, tripled checked etc this morning and I can't find anything. Phew.


I was stroking Huck last night and came across a massive hard lump near his tummy. I felt sick. It didn't seem to bother him and he rolled to one side - I realised it was his knee :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## LeArthur

huckybuck said:


> Ooh I only have 1 hen left now - Dottie - but she would look fab in a tutu....off to Amazon!!!!


Looking forward to the photos


----------



## huckybuck

lea247 said:


> Looking forward to the photos


It's the most expensive outfit I've bought lol - you have to go by hen size and in the same way I go for big cats - I go for big chickens too lol!!! Delivery from the US in 1-2 weeks!


----------



## TriTri

Cat_92 said:


> My new kitten is chewing on me! She keeps climbing up to my shoulder and then trying to chew on my hair, my hair bobble and then today she's been biting my ear
> I'm not sure whether it's just slightly painful affection.. or whether she just wants to gnaw something!
> any suggestions for good toys that cats like to gnaw on?


My Max likes to gnaw on catnip mice & I wouldn't expect a kitten to be able to smell and react to the catnip yet, but she may like to gnaw on a soft kitten toy, maybe a Kong kicker for kittens? Is your kitten missing her mum? I think she is wanting a lot of attention.


----------



## Smuge

Got my full double deposit back from our rental house minus £30 to have someone clean the oven.

Also got our full deposit back from the previous house. We now own our home so a deposit and landlord won't be an issue anymore.

Not bad considering that we have 3 house cats. We have very well behaved floofs


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> Got my full double deposit back from our rental house minus £30 to have someone clean the oven.
> 
> Also got our full deposit back from the previous house. We now own our home so a deposit and landlord won't be an issue anymore.
> 
> Not bad considering that we have 3 house cats. We have very well behaved floofs


Yes you do. Let's have a few photos of said floofs


----------



## Charity

Well done floofs, hope you will be equally good in your new home


----------



## Smuge

SbanR said:


> Yes you do. Let's have a few photos of said floofs


Hnm, well I'm currently about 60 miles away, but they don't appear to be doing much at the moment


----------



## Cully

Smuge said:


> Hnm, well I'm currently about 60 miles away, but they don't appear to be doing much at the moment
> 
> View attachment 430461


I reckon that's one of a few stock photos which they place over the view finder as soon as you go out. In reality they are party party partying all day. No wonder they appear so well behaved, they're worn out by the time you get home.


----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


> Hnm, well I'm currently about 60 miles away, but they don't appear to be doing much at the moment
> 
> View attachment 430461


I shall expect some this evening when you're home then


----------



## Smuge

Cully said:


> I reckon that's one of a few stock photos which they place over the view finder as soon as you go out. In reality they are party party partying all day. No wonder they appear so well behaved, they're worn out by the time you get home.


 fortunately it's a video feed.

When you hit the treat button the machine beeps and they all excitedly run around awaiting the inevitable flying dreamies (some, much to the cats amazement fly all the way to the window on the far wall)


----------



## Willow_Warren

I think if i had a video feed of my animals I'd never get any work done


----------



## Cully

Smuge said:


> fortunately it's a video feed.
> 
> When you hit the treat button the machine beeps and they all excitedly run around awaiting the inevitable flying dreamies (some, much to the cats amazement fly all the way to the window on the far wall)


I'm really enjoying that mental image :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

My OH made a mind blowing discovery this morning. He asked me why this mouse has got its whiskers on its head!  Think someone had had a bit too much to drink when they were putting them on.  Must admit I hadn't noticed. Perhaps @Tawny75 knows as this was one of our SS toys.


----------



## Tawny75

Charity said:


> My OH made a mind blowing discovery this morning. He asked me why this mouse has got its whiskers on its head!  Think someone had had a bit too much to drink when they were putting them on.  Must admit I hadn't noticed. Perhaps @Tawny75 knows as this was one of our SS toys.
> 
> View attachment 430486


Not a clue at all, I would go with the drunk thing....lol


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> My OH made a mind blowing discovery this morning. He asked me why this mouse has got its whiskers on its head!  Think someone had had a bit too much to drink when they were putting them on.  Must admit I hadn't noticed. Perhaps @Tawny75 knows as this was one of our SS toys.
> 
> View attachment 430486


I think the crafter was bored and decided to have a little fun


----------



## Jaf

Almond blossom's gorgeous just now.


----------



## Jaf

Yesterday my dr told me my medical cover had expired and to go to the medical centre to renew it (he has no admin staff). This morning I go to the medical centre and the office that deals with such paperwork is closed. I asked and they might reopen on Monday, try then. Told me this with a shrug so I wasn’t terribly confident! I’m on the waiting list for specialists so need this sorted asap. I decide to go to the hospital in a town another 45mins away. Find the relevant office...”no you need to see your local office”. Tell them it was closed and they say no it isn't! I say I was just there but she didn’t believe me, her boss got involved too asking when I was there and did I I go to the right office?!? Arrrggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh! In the end I was laughing as it was just so silly and the woman did the paperwork for me (2 min job). She tells me to go to the local office next time, I said I will if it’s open!


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> My OH made a mind blowing discovery this morning. He asked me why this mouse has got its whiskers on its head!  Think someone had had a bit too much to drink when they were putting them on.  Must admit I hadn't noticed. Perhaps @Tawny75 knows as this was one of our SS toys.
> 
> View attachment 430486


:Hilarious:Hilarious Well spotted


----------



## ewelsh

Jaf said:


> Yesterday my dr told me my medical cover had expired and to go to the medical centre to renew it (he has no admin staff). This morning I go to the medical centre and the office that deals with such paperwork is closed. I asked and they might reopen on Monday, try then. Told me this with a shrug so I wasn't terribly confident! I'm on the waiting list for specialists so need this sorted asap. I decide to go to the hospital in a town another 45mins away. Find the relevant office..."no you need to see your local office". Tell them it was closed and they say no it isn't! I say I was just there but she didn't believe me, her boss got involved too asking when I was there and did I I go to the right office?!? Arrrggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh! In the end I was laughing as it was just so silly and the woman did the paperwork for me (2 min job). She tells me to go to the local office next time, I said I will if it's open!


Well done you for not flipping! I go mad when I'm on the phone getting passed from department to department having to repeat myself every time :Banghead

Glad you got your paperwork. I would get it framed  and get a copy in case it gets lost


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm raging at the c-section rate last month at my hospital. 

Jeez. 

*shakes head* 

*weeps*


----------



## Cat_92

TriTri said:


> My Max likes to gnaw on catnip mice & I wouldn't expect a kitten to be able to smell and react to the catnip yet, but she may like to gnaw on a soft kitten toy, maybe a Kong kicker for kittens? Is your kitten missing her mum? I think she is wanting a lot of attention.


I've got her a little catnip teddy that lives in her bed, but she's not been massively interested. 
I think you're right about attention. I think she just wants more playtime. We've tried cuddles but she goes into play mode in seconds 
Her sister is ready to be picked up tomorrow so will see if having a playmate makes a difference


----------



## LeArthur

Casualty....... I'm all caught up. I was all fine until Noel was sat crying at his desk! rowning

Then they all lined up rowningrowningrowningrowningrowningrowning


----------



## TriTri

Cat_92 said:


> I've got her a little catnip teddy that lives in her bed, but she's not been massively interested.
> I think you're right about attention. I think she just wants more playtime. We've tried cuddles but she goes into play mode in seconds
> Her sister is ready to be picked up tomorrow so will see if having a playmate makes a difference


Oh wow, how exciting! You lucky devil having two gorgeous kittens. I shall await the photos... lots of them please. I don't think teddy is going to get a look in once the new kitten is introduced. Good luck, I hope it all goes well... lucky devil (mumble mumble...I want one/two).


----------



## TriTri

Jaf said:


> Almond blossom's gorgeous just now.
> 
> View attachment 430527


Beautiful....... and so is that blue sky.


----------



## TriTri

lea247 said:


> Casualty....... I'm all caught up. I was all fine until Noel was sat crying at his desk! rowning
> 
> Then they all lined up rowningrowningrowningrowningrowningrowning


Was that last Saturday's? I must have missed it. I think I was on here instead .


----------



## LeArthur

TriTri said:


> Was that last Saturday's? I must have missed it. I think I was on here instead .


It was!


----------



## TriTri

lea247 said:


> It was!


Oh I remember, as I was half watching it, but it was very depressing. Very sad, yes.


----------



## raysmyheart

Willow_Warren said:


> Well it's a coat for a rabbit doll not myself... now that would be brave... but small steps you never know!
> 
> progress so far (once I start sewing I don't want to stop but I know from experience I need to take breaks as I make silly mistakes otherwise...
> 
> Not perfect but given it's felt decided not to unpick and resew
> 
> View attachment 429845
> 
> 
> View attachment 429846
> 
> 
> View attachment 429847
> 
> 
> Now I've got this far must get some buttons... will be tiny buttonholes to sew
> Hannah





Willow_Warren said:


> Well things aren't going so well for the coat! The collar turned out to be about 2cm too long (which is quite a bit as it's so small to begin with!) - I can't work out where I've gone wrong... but after a quick fitting session I've decided to just cut out a smaller collar! (maybe dress making isn't for me).
> 
> View attachment 429959
> 
> 
> View attachment 429961
> 
> 
> This is what it should look like, with the collar ending quite a way from the front of the coat:
> View attachment 429962
> 
> 
> The fit around neck looks a little odd as Luna's dress has tie top sleeves which take a lot space (but I didn't want her to try on the coat naked!)
> 
> View attachment 429960
> 
> ok.. she needs eyes and a nose... I was worried I'd ruin her by sewing them wrong! Must brave it!


Oh, this is awesome! Super results @Willow_Warren ! This kind of sewing takes a lot of attention to detail! It brings back fond memories for me. I used to make doll clothes . . . but that was 20 years ago!  Makes me want to take it up again. 
Thank you, I really enjoyed seeing your sewing. ♥


----------



## Charity

I've been sitting up with Purdey since 4.00 a.m. as she's been sick all over her bed and I fear there may be more to come . This is the second time since yesterday. Trying not to panic as there's a really horrible new doggie gastro-enteritis virus going around at the moment. Thankfully, we've got a vet appointment already booked later this morning as she's also got a sore, horribly smelly ear which needs looking at. She had it once before, apparently its a Lab thing. . My other thought is that she's swallowed something she shouldn't as she's a devil for picking things up. While I was clearing up, she found a spider trying to escape her jaws so I managed to rescue him though I've probably not done him any favours throwing him out of the window when it's almost minus one degree out there.

This is on top of my OH spending all day in bed on Wednesday feeling very sick and totally out of it. He had a scary medical incident the week before Christmas and was put on a huge dose of steroids which cause problems in themselves and compromises the immune system. He is just coming off of them gradually and this can cause withdrawal side effects, so we wondered if it could be that. However, he saw his doctor yesterday (trying to see or just speak to the doctor of your choice who knows your history and is dealing with your current illness is virtually impossible nowadays and took us three phone calls and having to physically go to the surgery and queue in the cold with twelve other people before it opened yesterday afternoon ). He thinks he also has a bug of some sort.

Never rains but it pours :Arghh


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> I've been sitting up with Purdey since 4.00 a.m. as she's been sick all over her bed and I fear there may be more to come . This is the second time since yesterday. Trying not to panic as there's a really horrible new doggie gastro-enteritis virus going around at the moment. Thankfully, we've got a vet appointment already booked later this morning as she's also got a sore, horribly smelly ear which needs looking at. She had it once before, apparently its a Lab thing. . My other thought is that she's swallowed something she shouldn't as she's a devil for picking things up. While I was clearing up, she found a spider trying to escape her jaws so I managed to rescue him though I've probably not done him any favours throwing him out of the window when it's almost minus one degree out there.
> 
> This is on top of my OH spending all day in bed on Wednesday feeling very sick and totally out of it. He had a scary medical incident the week before Christmas and was put on a huge dose of steroids which cause problems in themselves and compromises the immune system. He is just coming off of them gradually and this can cause withdrawal side effects, so we wondered if it could be that. However, he saw his doctor yesterday (trying to see or just speak to the doctor of your choice who knows your history and is dealing with your current illness is virtually impossible nowadays and took us three phone calls and having to physically go to the surgery and queue in the cold with twelve other people before it opened yesterday afternoon ). He thinks he also has a bug of some sort.
> 
> Never rains but it pours :Arghh


So is it you responsible for attracting Storm Ciara?
Sorry to hear you're having such a hard time


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I've been sitting up with Purdey since 4.00 a.m. as she's been sick all over her bed and I fear there may be more to come . This is the second time since yesterday. Trying not to panic as there's a really horrible new doggie gastro-enteritis virus going around at the moment. Thankfully, we've got a vet appointment already booked later this morning as she's also got a sore, horribly smelly ear which needs looking at. She had it once before, apparently its a Lab thing. . My other thought is that she's swallowed something she shouldn't as she's a devil for picking things up. While I was clearing up, she found a spider trying to escape her jaws so I managed to rescue him though I've probably not done him any favours throwing him out of the window when it's almost minus one degree out there.
> 
> This is on top of my OH spending all day in bed on Wednesday feeling very sick and totally out of it. He had a scary medical incident the week before Christmas and was put on a huge dose of steroids which cause problems in themselves and compromises the immune system. He is just coming off of them gradually and this can cause withdrawal side effects, so we wondered if it could be that. However, he saw his doctor yesterday (trying to see or just speak to the doctor of your choice who knows your history and is dealing with your current illness is virtually impossible nowadays and took us three phone calls and having to physically go to the surgery and queue in the cold with twelve other people before it opened yesterday afternoon ). He thinks he also has a bug of some sort.
> 
> Never rains but it pours :Arghh


Oh no, not what you need at all. Hope things are looking a bit better now.
I sympathise with problems with surgeries at the moment, ours is disgraceful. Don't get me started!
Am I to understand that the spider went into Purdey's mouth voluntarily?.
Come on Bunty and Toppy, do something to cheer the rest of your family up:Cat.


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> I've been sitting up with Purdey since 4.00 a.m. as she's been sick all over her bed and I fear there may be more to come . This is the second time since yesterday. Trying not to panic as there's a really horrible new doggie gastro-enteritis virus going around at the moment. Thankfully, we've got a vet appointment already booked later this morning as she's also got a sore, horribly smelly ear which needs looking at. She had it once before, apparently its a Lab thing. . My other thought is that she's swallowed something she shouldn't as she's a devil for picking things up. While I was clearing up, she found a spider trying to escape her jaws so I managed to rescue him though I've probably not done him any favours throwing him out of the window when it's almost minus one degree out there.
> 
> This is on top of my OH spending all day in bed on Wednesday feeling very sick and totally out of it. He had a scary medical incident the week before Christmas and was put on a huge dose of steroids which cause problems in themselves and compromises the immune system. He is just coming off of them gradually and this can cause withdrawal side effects, so we wondered if it could be that. However, he saw his doctor yesterday (trying to see or just speak to the doctor of your choice who knows your history and is dealing with your current illness is virtually impossible nowadays and took us three phone calls and having to physically go to the surgery and queue in the cold with twelve other people before it opened yesterday afternoon ). He thinks he also has a bug of some sort.
> 
> Never rains but it pours :Arghh


oh no @Charity poor Purdey! Sounds as if her ear infection is making her feel ill, hope it's not a gastro thing! Even if it is some medication will sort it quickly. Good luck at the vets, I'll keep a watch out. I am amazed you even touched the spider! Things we do for our pets!
As for Mr Charity good timing! What a horrible time he has had of late! 
Sending your home lots of healing vibes! Xxxx


----------



## Charity

The vet thinks Purdey has got gastro-enteritis, I hope its not transmissible to the cats.  Lots of medication and her ears sorted. She's now feeling very sorry for herself back home. She'll get no sympathy from Bunty and Toppy.

No, @SbanR, I'm not taking responsibility for the weather as well . I managed to capture the spider before it reached her mouth @Cully


----------



## ewelsh

Poor Purdey










Another day and you will start to feel better. I'm know your mummy will give you lots of cuddles xxx


----------



## ChaosCat

Hope things will soon be brighter again in the @Charity household!


----------



## Tawny75

Charity said:


> The vet thinks Purdey has got gastro-enteritis, I hope its not transmissible to the cats.  Lots of medication and her ears sorted. She's now feeling very sorry for herself back home. She'll get no sympathy from Bunty and Toppy.
> 
> No, @SbanR, I'm not taking responsibility for the weather as well . I managed to capture the spider before it reached her mouth @Cully
> 
> View attachment 430668


Feel better soon sweet Purdey x


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> I've been sitting up with Purdey since 4.00 a.m. as she's been sick all over her bed and I fear there may be more to come . This is the second time since yesterday. Trying not to panic as there's a really horrible new doggie gastro-enteritis virus going around at the moment. Thankfully, we've got a vet appointment already booked later this morning as she's also got a sore, horribly smelly ear which needs looking at. She had it once before, apparently its a Lab thing. . My other thought is that she's swallowed something she shouldn't as she's a devil for picking things up. While I was clearing up, she found a spider trying to escape her jaws so I managed to rescue him though I've probably not done him any favours throwing him out of the window when it's almost minus one degree out there.
> 
> This is on top of my OH spending all day in bed on Wednesday feeling very sick and totally out of it. He had a scary medical incident the week before Christmas and was put on a huge dose of steroids which cause problems in themselves and compromises the immune system. He is just coming off of them gradually and this can cause withdrawal side effects, so we wondered if it could be that. However, he saw his doctor yesterday (trying to see or just speak to the doctor of your choice who knows your history and is dealing with your current illness is virtually impossible nowadays and took us three phone calls and having to physically go to the surgery and queue in the cold with twelve other people before it opened yesterday afternoon ). He thinks he also has a bug of some sort.
> 
> Never rains but it pours :Arghh


Oh no, that's terrible news all-round Charity. At least Toppy & Bunty appear well & you too. That's 3 out of 5. Don't you catch any bugs .... or spiders .


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh Purdy, I hope you feel better soon...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Purdey, you do look sad  I do hope you feel better very soon. Same sentiment for Mr Charity too (I am wondering if his coat is as shiny as Purdey's).


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Purdey, you do look sad  I do hope you feel better very soon. Same sentiment for Mr Charity too (I am wondering if his coat is as shiny as Purdey's).


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

@Charity ,Poor Purdey, you do look a sorry sight, no wonder you feel so yukky with that nasty bug. Hurry up and get well soon.
Hope your OH is on the mend too Charity.


----------



## Smuge

Totally non cat related question.

Would you book a wedding for a Thursday in June or a Saturday in February?

Weather could be a lot better in June, or as this is Northern Ireland you could have a bright clear day in Feb and rain in June.

Same price either way. I'd probably prefer June but I suppose the Saturday would be easier for guests


----------



## LeArthur

Will your most of your guests need time off for the Thursday? Or do you not think it would matter either way? How far do they have to travel? Do you want to spend a fair bit of your day outside?

Sorry for all the questions 

I'm getting married on a Monday in August and we were happy with a Monday because the majority of our guests would have had to take the time off should we have chosen a Saturday or a Sunday. We all have to travel varying amounts (1.5 hours to about 7 hours) to get there too. We went with August because we are hoping to get married outside and my OH wants to wear a waistcoat without a jacket.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Saturday in February, every time. Now assuming it’s a normal-ish amount of guests, with a normal-ish format of ceremony, wedding breakfast, evening guests and dancing, I think that:

1) Saturdays are much easier to deal with as guests. Having to book annual leave for a day or two in the week can be difficult in some jobs (depends what friends and family do, I know). Nice to have another weekend day to recover, too.

2) if you do get a hot and sunny day in June, you may well find your chosen entertainment is foregone in favour of milling about in the reception venue gardens. February is an almost certainty for dancing as even if the weather is good in the day, the evening with be dark and chilly = conducive to partying  

ETA: This obviously assumes partying is what you want to do, I’ve been Matron if Honour at a stately home where there was no evening reception and it was all done by 6pm. 

3) We’ve been to weddings on a Monday and a few on Sundays, all due to price consideration. The Sunday weddings were difficult logistically, as if we had travelled and wanted to stay over, we often couldn’t get our hotel choice, as the rooms were booked by people doing a Friday/Saturday stay for a Saturday wedding at the same venue we were attending on the Sunday. So it’s meant either changing hotel/staying somewhere else. I know, first world problems and all that...but rather annoying. Depending on location, you may have to think about hotel availability due to business travellers in hotels on Wednesday/Thursday nights? Depends if folk are local or travelling. 

Congratulations - will the Floofs be ring bearers?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

See, interesting different perspectives already.

@lea247 I do hope my favourite Battenberg will be a ring bearer too


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> See, interesting different perspectives already.
> 
> @lea247 I do hope my favourite Battenberg will be a ring bearer too


Erm...... Yes..... Via Skype from the cattery?


----------



## Smuge

Thank you folks, we have actually been engaged for a long time, but wanted to buy a house first. We are about to set a date, but it's 2022.

I do love the idea of Tali being carried in wearing the rings around her neck or something, but it doesn't seem very practical. We will incorporate them on the cake or something

To be honest we probably prefer the June date but recognise that a Saturday would be easier for many guests. A Saturday wedding in June would require a minimum of 100 adult guests

One appeal about the June wedding is that the hotel has a beautiful setup for outdoor weddings


















It would also probably be better for photographs - not that we can afford a fancy photographer, their prices are absurd.

We would both prefer a church wedding, but in NI a Catholic/protestmant mixed mArriage still causes annoying frustrations which we are fed up with dealing with.

Should be lots of rooms on either date. It's not a huge wedding and the hotel reserves 20 for us when we book


----------



## LeArthur

That looks beautiful @Smuge!!

As soon as you've booked a date, get your photographer booked! That way you will avoid price increases. Our photographer was booked when we were engaged in September 2018 and since then his fee has gone up by £300!!! I think it's because when we booked him he wasn't hugely popular as he was just starting out, now his prices are in line with other quotes we got. As long as the photographer can take good photos in night/dark then they can take good photos of anything!

See if the venue has a private Facebook group for weddings at the venue. Ours does and it's been so useful to ask about recommendations and figure out who is the most popular, especially since we're not local.


----------



## Smuge

lea247 said:


> That looks beautiful @Smuge!!
> 
> As soon as you've booked a date, get your photographer booked! That way you will avoid price increases. Our photographer was booked when we were engaged in September 2018 and since then his fee has gone up by £300!!! I think it's because when we booked him he wasn't hugely popular as he was just starting out, now his prices are in line with other quotes we got. As long as the photographer can take good photos in night/dark then they can take good photos of anything!
> 
> See if the venue has a private Facebook group for weddings at the venue. Ours does and it's been so useful to ask about recommendations and figure out who is the most popular, especially since we're not local.


I genuinely can't afford a photographer at the rates they seem to charge. We have been at a couple of wedding shows and they all seem to cost £1500-2000. That's almost half the cost of the venue. My younger cousin has an interest in photography as a hobby and I'd be surprised if he doesn't end up doing it.

The photos and books you see at the shows are wonderful but we have the choice of cutting corners on things like that or not having a wedding at all. We don't have much savings as we just bought a house (house > wedding) so things like the cake etc are going to be basic. But that's fine. The venue mentioned a lot of people nowadays use a dummy cake, I had never heard of this before but looked on Etsy last night and you can get some beautiful plastic cakes for £100. Our honeymoon budget is literally zero, we aren't having one. Maybe guests will give us money towards it instead of a fancy kettle?

But we have found a venue which is beautiful, it has a golf course and lots of beautiful grounds for pictures. And it has a very comprehensive package for a reasonable price, we will be having a simple ham/turkey dinner, but all of their meal packages include the same extras. They provide chair covers, centre pieces, an evening snack, personalised placecards and menus, an empty candy cart and wine for the toast etc all in the package. Some of the other venues have tried to charge hundreds extra for things like an evening snack and chair covers.

And if we have everything at the same venue we don't need to hire cars etc. We are cutting corners on things we don't care about like a posh cake, to get a venue we love.


----------



## LeArthur

Smuge said:


> We have been at a couple of wedding shows and they all seem to cost £1500-2000


That is a lot!

M and S do nice wedding cakes, my cousin had one for her wedding and her mum works there so they even got a discount! My dad is good at cakes and luckily he said he'd do ours.

Sounds like a great package!


----------



## Smuge

lea247 said:


> That is a lot!
> 
> M and S do nice wedding cakes, my cousin had one for her wedding and her mum works there so they even got a discount! My dad is good at cakes and luckily he said he'd do ours.
> 
> Sounds like a great package!


Yea it includes:



> Includes: • Pre-wedding consultations with your wedding planner • Red carpet on arrival • Sparkling wine for the bridal party and guests on arrival • Complimentary tea, coffee and shortbread on arrival • Complimentary selection of flavored scones for your guests on arrival • Use of the resort's grounds and other photographic areas • Use of Hotel's Piano • Chair covers in a choice of white, cream or black linen with bows • Starlight backdrop for top table (3 panels) • Music piped to all reception areas • Personalised place cards & menus • Table plan displayed on mirror • Choice of centre pieces including candelabras or cylinder crystal holders with circular mirrors • Bride and Groom thrones • Linen table cloths and napkins • Stage and dance floor • Engraved cake knife to keep as memento • Use of decorative cake stand • Use of hotel candy cart (sweets not included) • Complimentary use of PA system • Facilities to accommodate helicopter arrival • Complimentary bottle of sparkling wine or Shloer in bridal suite • Over 350 complimentary car parking spaces • Overnight stay in the bridal suite • Two complimentary rooms for parents on wedding night • Preferential accommodation rates for your wedding guests* • Fully licensed to hold wedding ceremonies and civil partnerships • Rasul treatment for two in the Spa to relieve any pre-wedding stress • Meal voucher for two valid for 12 months


Not sure we will make use of the helicopter pad though lol

It's a couple of quid per person more expensive than the other option we considered (though this is a 4 star hotel and the other is 3 star) but the package includes a lot more and there is 10% off Sunday to-Thursday every month or any day December Jan and Feb. So it actually works out cheaper if your flexible


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Smuge when we got married (a long time ago!) the advice at the time was "cut corners on other things to get a decent photographer as it's the only thing you'll have left of your day". I think that holds true today. We had a very very strict budget and scraped together the £750 that the photos cost. Bearing in mind this was 1998, so not digital, the cost included a beautiful wedding album and 47 photos but still was an awful lot of money. We also still have our wedding enlargement on the wall in the dining room - of course it was all just posed shots then.

We have done wedding photos for a few friends (husband does photography as a sideline and I know enough about the technical stuff/building shots to assist him), it's a lot of pressure though! The "casual" pictures are the easy ones, it's the formal shots that take more practice (and most brides and grooms do still want some posed shots/group shots), so if you are using your cousin, get them to practice, practice, practice!

At the end of it all, the important thing is being married - few folk will remember that you did or didn't do a particular thing. Nobody knew that, for example, I got my shoes for £20 in the sale when all the other brides I knew were spending well over £100 on theirs  we made our wedding stationery, I made the wraps for the bridesmaids, we got married in advent so weren't allowed flowers in the church (that was an accidental saving!), only one car not two, a friend of husband's mum made the cake and my auntie paid for it as our wedding present (3 fruit cake tiers and a separate chocolate cake for husband was £150). Lots of other things too but I'd need to dig out my spreadsheet haha - though I can remember lots of detail!

It also nowadays seems perfectly acceptable to have a wedding list of honeymoon vouchers, there are several companies that do that. If you don't need "things" fir the new house, why not do that?

Happy planning!


----------



## ewelsh

Oh weddings hey! Agree with @Mrs Funkin my husband and I did our wedding on a very low budget, it is possible to have a fantastic day without all the frills, so try not to get caught up in what OTHERS ( normally family ) think you should have or do.

Our Church wedding was on a Thursday mid May, my dress was two summer dresses sewn together, shoes from e bay, my flowers were all from our neighbours garden, the church flowers I ended up sharing with an old boy in the village who lost his wife and her funeral was after our wedding! So I let him pic what he wanted, no they didn't match :Hilarious invitations and rsvp were hand made by me too. A friend in the village, her grandson was a keen photographer so we let him do all the photos! Which we had developed, one as a photo other a small canvas and then made a photo book, which ended up at the back of the cupboard. Also all our neighbours sent us their photos of the day, which was actually more fun and natural.
So we had a very small gathering of our village neighbours, no family  one of my neighbours pressed the dvd with my music choice walking down the isle, Elgar and Annie's song, we did have an organist for the hymns ( which was probably the most expensive cost ) photos were a few shots of groups outside the church nothing regimented, then all natural photos up on Salisbury plains, the views were incredible, followed by food in the local pub (ok it was a 5* country pub ) but still cheaper than these wedding venues, then we left at 3.00pm to go for a long weekend honeymoon bird watching and falconry lessons  and we loved every second!

10yrs later I am still told that our wedding day was the most relaxed, most natural, fun and pretty day experienced to date!

So you and future Mrs Smuge do what you both want!  Enjoy it and have fun!


----------



## LeArthur

ewelsh said:


> bird watching and falconry lessons


That sounds great!


----------



## ewelsh

@lea247 It was a brilliant experience, the history behind falconry was as fascinating as working with the birds. So our honeymoon was spent in wellies and mud :Hilarious


----------



## Willow_Warren

I have to confess I generally hate weddings! Too much money / pressure/ and importance on one day... that and then people seem to invite 100s of relatives they would otherwise not talk to!

Having said that I could just be grumpy that no one has ever asked me ... lol...


I’m honestly not picking on anyone here... 

I’m go for Thursday on June (but then I’m paranoid about getting snowed in for things planned in winter... ha... ha...). 

Your venue looks lovely


----------



## SbanR

Hilarious read. No idea how to post a link, so you'll have to look it up yourself


----------



## Smuge

SbanR said:


> Hilarious read. No idea how to post a link, so you'll have to look it up yourself
> View attachment 430762


I have been to Mog on the Tyne, lovely place. Cats were very happy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh! Have you SEEN the beauty that is one of the Battersea cats on their website at the moment?


----------



## Soozi

What an absolute beauty! ❤


----------



## Smuge

Booked the date today, over two years away but it feels very exciting.

Two years doesn't seem so distant in terms of paying it off though


----------



## Jaf

Ohhhh if you're looking into music for your big day can I recommend this song. It is completely, utterly bonkers and sweetly romantic.


----------



## Soozi

Jaf said:


> Ohhhh if you're looking into music for your big day can I recommend this song. It is completely, utterly bonkers and sweetly romantic.


I really like that !!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ha!


----------



## Jaf

My gp is lovely. I’ve been waiting for hospital appointments and on Thursday he said he’d phone them himself. I thought yeah right! Yesterday morning he phoned me with 2 appointments (different problems) and 1 for the next day. This morning he phoned to check I was on the way! Wonderful. Though I’m a bit concerned he thinks I’m so daft I would forget.

Appointment itself was a bit wasteful, I had ultrasound a couple of months ago so doctor said I now need a CT scan. That’s always what they do. Always. So couldn’t I have had that first? Or frankly skipped the US since they’re useless. He seemed to be a good doctor though, knew a bit about my other stuff.

My other appointment is in a different hospital, 2 hours drive away, at 9am. Sobs hysterically! 

Oh and it’s never possible to change an appointment, they just cancel it and then phone you when they have another appointment.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I love that he's calling you  at least he's bothered! 

Good luck with your appointments.


----------



## ewelsh

Wow @Jaf a doctor who calls to check your on route! What is this mystery hold you have over your doctor, do share as we are all just numbers to our doctors in the UK

hope other appointment goes well, safe 4 hour journey x


----------



## SbanR

I got all excited when I saw Nature's Menu being offered by ZP. Clicked on it - it's only in the huge megapack


----------



## Willow_Warren

I noticed Natures Menu was on offer on Fetch though + they have 15% extra of today...not all flavours and varieties but some. I've lost my calculator (must be in my desk somewhere) so I can't work out how much of a good price it is!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh I made the most delicious dinner! We didn't eat our gammon at Christmas, I"d ordered it specially from M&S, but we didn't get around to it. So I stuck it in the freezer...and tonight we had pals round (she's a veggie and he loves gammon!) so we had gammon, crinkle cut chips, cauliflower cheese, tomato, peas and egg  Then we had a Vienetta - so it was very 1983 tonight. 

Oh it was SO GOOD, even if it was from 1983! Such a happy tummy


----------



## ewelsh

Vienetta, Yummy, oh anyone remember Arctic roll  my Nan used to buy it in for me, all the rest were home made, jam roly poly, proper rice pudding where my sister and I would fight over the skin :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Rice pudding skin and custard skin were always mine  

Now I want rice pudding...


----------



## ewelsh

So do I :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So there I was making a birthday cake for Human Daddy when *kaput* went my beloved hand mixer. 21 years I've used it, one of our wedding gifts. I'm very sad


----------



## ewelsh

Oh no @Mrs Funkin but it has had a good innings. Don't mention it to Mr Funkin or you'll get one for Valentine's Day :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha! If we “did” Valentines, I’d be very happy with that as a gift  

His friend once stopped him buying me a swanky iron for my birthday, I was most miffed!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Mrs Funkin said:


> So there I was making a birthday cake for Human Daddy when *kaput* went my beloved hand mixer. 21 years I've used it, one of our wedding gifts. I'm very sad
> 
> View attachment 431132


That looks very much like mine... I got it in 1996 when I started uni! (along with the ironing board and cover), I have to say mine still works although I don't use it often as I have upgraded it to a Kmix hand mixer (although I can't see them available anymore).

H


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've just ordered the current version of my old mixer (special offer, £16.99!) - I bet it doesn't last 21 years though


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've just ordered the current version of my old mixer (special offer, £16.99!) - I bet it doesn't last 21 years though


Ha Ha! I've got one of these!!! which is about the same age as your mixer! Still going strong and I love it! Lol!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yep. I used my electric knife last night  It's a Kenwood from our wedding list too. Yours is posh @Soozi being Moulinex  I think my Mum's knife is the same as yours.


----------



## Soozi

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yep. I used my electric knife last night  It's a Kenwood from our wedding list too. Yours is posh @Soozi being Moulinex  I think my Mum's knife is the same as yours.


It was a hand me down from my eldest sister it must be sooooo old! Lol!


----------



## Smuge

21 years? We thought out microwave did well by lasting for 5


----------



## Soozi

Smuge said:


> 21 years? We thought out microwave did well by lasting for 5


Electrical goods don't last as long as they used to in the good old days!


----------



## Mrs Funkin




----------



## Charity

Today is Bunty and Toppy's best friend's birthday. I've mentioned Charlie before, he's a lovely old chap and has reached the great age of 22 today, that's 104 in human years. For Christmas, I gave his Mum a blanket with his picture on. She lives on her own and he is everything to her, in fact, Charlie is her darling. Happy Birthday Charlie xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

February 13th is a very popular birthday day it seems!

Happy Birthday Charlie, how amazing to be 22


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Today is Bunty and Toppy's best friend's birthday. I've mentioned Charlie before, he's a lovely old chap and has reached the great age of 22 today, that's 104 in human years. For Christmas, I gave his Mum a blanket with his picture on. She lives on her own and he is everything to her, in fact, Charlie is her darling. Happy Birthday Charlie xx
> 
> View attachment 431167


Happy Birthday to gorgeous Charlie ❤. He must be a very, very, very, well cared for, much loved cat. Well done to his slave. Charlie's mum's blanket sounds a very thoughtful gift. Bless him.


----------



## TriTri

Mrs Funkin said:


> February 13th is a very popular birthday day it seems!
> 
> Happy Birthday Charlie, how amazing to be 22


Yes, I wish I were 22  ..... but not 104 , well not yet anyway.


----------



## TriTri

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh I made the most delicious dinner! We didn't eat our gammon at Christmas, I"d ordered it specially from M&S, but we didn't get around to it. So I stuck it in the freezer...and tonight we had pals round (she's a veggie and he loves gammon!) so we had gammon, crinkle cut chips, cauliflower cheese, tomato, peas and egg  Then we had a Vienetta - so it was very 1983 tonight.
> 
> Oh it was SO GOOD, even if it was from 1983! Such a happy tummy


You were lucky to get your gammon from M&S at Christmas...... some friends ordered a beef wellington from them for their Xmas dinner and when they went to collect it Christmas Eve, they were told they had run out and M&S gave them 2 Cornish pasties as a replacement . M&S said they knew the day before they were going to run out (but didn't bother to let them know until 7pm Xmas Eve).


----------



## SbanR

TriTri said:


> You were lucky to get your gammon from M&S at Christmas...... some friends ordered a beef wellington from them for their Xmas dinner and when they went to collect it Christmas Eve, they were told they had run out and M&S gave them 2 Cornish pasties as a replacement . M&S said they knew the day before they were going to run out (but didn't bother to let them know until 7pm Xmas Eve).


:Woot You can't help but laugh hysterically!
Did they have the pasties for Christmas dinner????


----------



## Mrs Funkin

!!!!!!!! Two Cornish pasties? Merry flipping Christmas. When I collected my order (on the Sunday before Christmas), people were walking out of the shop without paying for trolley loads of stuff that they'd collected at the order point, after paying £30 deposit online. Terrible


----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> :Woot You can't help but laugh hysterically!
> Did they have the pasties for Christmas dinner????


I don't know. That wasn't the whole of it. They arrived 6.30 pm to collect their Beef Wellington and was told they had to wait until 7pm before they could pick up their order. It's at 7pm they announced they knew the day before that they were going to run out of them. The husband did an online review and said something along the lines of " not just any # up, but an M&S # up."


----------



## TriTri

Mrs Funkin said:


> !!!!!!!! Two Cornish pasties? Merry flipping Christmas. When I collected my order (on the Sunday before Christmas), people were walking out of the shop without paying for trolley loads of stuff that they'd collected at the order point, after paying £30 deposit online. Terrible


That's terrible.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Happy Birthday Charlie boy! Here’s to many more xx

love your blanket x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sending @ewelsh some love as last year a certain grey and white beauty LouLou was Oscar's valentine. I don't think he'd ever had a valentine before, poor boy. Thinking of you E xx


----------



## ewelsh

Awwww thank you @Mrs Funkin indeed Loulou did rather fancy Oscar woo, I think it was the pipe and slippers that swayed her


----------



## huckybuck

You can still get arctic roll!! Waitrose!!!


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> You can still get arctic roll!! Waitrose!!!


And in Morrisons x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear. I appear to have become embroiled in an argument with friends about early spaying of her soon to be new female pup. 

Ahem.


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh dear. I appear to have become embroiled in an argument with friends about early spaying of her soon to be new female pup.
> 
> Ahem.


I found myself in a similar situation a couple of years ago. Although, the doggie parents just didn't want to spay their dog AT ALL :Banghead

They didn't want their dog to have puppies but they just didn't want her to "gain weight" as apparently they knew of someone who had spayed their dog who was really over weight. I politely said you just monitor her food. They didn't take her for walks when she was on heat. Eventually they found that really difficult keeping her occupied when they couldn't take her for walks and got her spayed! Hallelujah!!

So fingers crossed your friends will be the same!


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh dear. I appear to have become embroiled in an argument with friends about early spaying of her soon to be new female pup.
> 
> Ahem.


And your right in this discussion, end of.


----------



## Jaf

Just been to local Carnival. It was brilliant!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear, I’ve had awful dreams all night long. You know the kind where you keep going back into it where you left off? 

We had to give Oscar back (I don’t know why) and they gave us a girl tabby from Romania that was in terrible condition, with no teeth, who ate piles of kibble straight off the floor. Giving Oscar back physically hurt  Ugh. Hideous.

He’s next to me on the bed now...and going NOWHERE!


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh dear, I've had awful dreams all night long. You know the kind where you keep going back into it where you left off?
> 
> We had to give Oscar back (I don't know why) and they gave us a girl tabby from Romania that was in terrible condition, with no teeth, who ate piles of kibble straight off the floor. Giving Oscar back physically hurt  Ugh. Hideous.
> 
> He's next to me on the bed now...and going NOWHERE!


He wouldn't go back, he knows where home and love are.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh dear, I've had awful dreams all night long. You know the kind where you keep going back into it where you left off?
> 
> We had to give Oscar back (I don't know why) and they gave us a girl tabby from Romania that was in terrible condition, with no teeth, who ate piles of kibble straight off the floor. Giving Oscar back physically hurt  Ugh. Hideous.
> 
> He's next to me on the bed now...and going NOWHERE!


Oh dear, yes I knit that horrible kind of dream, takes a while to shake them even once you are awake. 
Glad Oscar is there to comfort you

X x


----------



## SbanR

Poor you. Have you been overdoing things and become over tired? Invite Oscar to have an afternoon nap with you; that should banish the lingering aftereffects of that horrible dream


----------



## ewelsh

That's very unpleasant @Mrs Funkin here you go


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww, love Woodstock  

Thanks all, I really dislike vivid dreams that are too near the truth. I know the teeth thing came into it because I was thinking of Libby and how I’m so glad she’s doing so well. I get disproportionately scared and worried (me? Never!) after Oscar’s dental GA really sparked everything off with him. I know it’s irrational but there you go. 

Back to the dreary Sunday. Husband and I just went for a run in the rain, whilst Oscar is snuggled up.


----------



## ewelsh

Awww @Mrs Funkin bless you for worrying about Libby's teeth or lack of which is now the case 

I can relate to this as I have had horrible dreams on a few occasions from worrying about cat members! Once was @Charity Toppy when he had a bad eye, the other was when we lost @Matrod Rodney and @lymorelynn little knot plus a few cats who went missing. It's fear of what could happen to them or our own plus it's out of our control and I am a person who always try's to find a positive in things so if it helps @Mrs Funkin you are not alone  nor are you irrational, you just simply care xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Mmmm, just made curried parsnip soup for the first time. Absolutely blooming lovely and super easy  Am resisting the urge to eat it all, it's meant to be for tomorrow's lunch. I will add a drop of milk to it, as I got a bit carried away with the curry powder. 

Or I will eat it for my tea, as the "roasting a chicken in a roasting bag with carrots and parsnips already in there" seems to not be going to plan, haha!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I am happy to report that the "chicken in a roasting bag with carrots and parsnips already in there" was totally delicious! As was the gravy I made from the juices in the bag. The gravy probably wasn't good for my Fat Club Syns though. 

Oscar enjoyed a little bit of chicken at the table with us too  He had six little bits from deep in the breast of the chicken (though there was no onion or garlic in there anyway).


----------



## GingerNinja

Mrs Funkin said:


> Mmmm, just made curried parsnip soup for the first time. Absolutely blooming lovely and super easy  Am resisting the urge to eat it all, it's meant to be for tomorrow's lunch. I will add a drop of milk to it, as I got a bit carried away with the curry powder.
> 
> Or I will eat it for my tea, as the "roasting a chicken in a roasting bag with carrots and parsnips already in there" seems to not be going to plan, haha!


Yum, I'm not keen on parsnips but I do like parsnip soup. I have made leek and broccoli soup for lunch tomorrow because I had some broccoli not looking it's best in the fridge, tastes amazing!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

GN! So lovely to see you  I trust you are well xxx


----------



## GingerNinja

Mrs Funkin said:


> GN! So lovely to see you  I trust you are well xxx


Just about! Had a shitty time recently, my aunt died suddenly of a massive brain haemorrhage and my so called adult son is causing me a few headaches but the little ones are all good.... Luna is a bit itchy so a vet visit is looming but apart from that things are fab!
I'm happy to read that Oscar seems in good health


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(I’m liking that you and the little ones are good. I’m sorry to read about your Aunt, that’s awful. Son needs a clip around the ear, as my Nan would say)


----------



## GingerNinja

Mrs Funkin said:


> (I'm liking that you and the little ones are good. I'm sorry to read about your Aunt, that's awful. Son needs a clip around the ear, as my Nan would say)


Didn't bother with his ear, I went for the whole head!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Just back from seeing Dolittle with my cinema "buddy (my 9 year old great-niece ). Can wholeheartedly recommend it - the CGI is amazing !
I went with the rather forlorn hope that I might learn how to speak "cat" - unfortunately not


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Just back from a bit of a European tour - Dusseldorf, Zurich, Schafhaussen, London. Barney has been an angel apparently while Ive been away and Mrs BBC got his awesome early morning cuddles. First night back he's meeeeoooowwwwing at me at 1.30am to play with him


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> Just back from a bit of a European tour - Dusseldorf, Zurich, Schafhaussen, London. Barney has been an angel apparently while Ive been away and Mrs BBC got his awesome early morning cuddles. First night back he's meeeeoooowwwwing at me at 1.30am to play with him


His welcome home to his playmate


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> Just back from a bit of a European tour - Dusseldorf, Zurich, Schafhaussen, London. Barney has been an angel apparently while Ive been away and Mrs BBC got his awesome early morning cuddles. First night back he's meeeeoooowwwwing at me at 1.30am to play with him


He obviously knows which of your buttons to press. Perhaps Mrs BBC *has* no accessible buttons! Or maybe he's getting his own back for you leaving him


----------



## ChaosCat

BarneyBobCat said:


> Just back from a bit of a European tour - Dusseldorf, Zurich, Schafhaussen, London. Barney has been an angel apparently while Ive been away and Mrs BBC got his awesome early morning cuddles. First night back he's meeeeoooowwwwing at me at 1.30am to play with him


Having been to Düsseldorf you could have put in a little trip to Dortmund, we're not that far away. 
Hope you enjoyed your tour as much as Barney's lovely welcome!


----------



## slartibartfast

I have a book critic in the house!


----------



## slartibartfast

Julian, the purrfect mother.


----------



## SbanR

Any ideas as to what the alluring scent could be? He was practically burying his face in the ground.
The same thing happened several days ago. He was rubbing his face ecstatically on the same spot again and again ( different area)
I did have a quick sniff of his face:Jawdrop but couldn't detect anything different, unusual scent


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Any ideas as to what the alluring scent could be? He was practically burying his face in the ground.
> The same thing happened several days ago. He was rubbing his face ecstatically on the same spot again and again ( different area)
> I did have a quick sniff of his face:Jawdrop but couldn't detect anything different, unusual scent
> 
> View attachment 431704
> View attachment 431705
> View attachment 431706


What! You didn't get down on your hands and knees and have a sniff yourself? Probably another cat, dog or fox wee'd there days ago which only he can smell. :Yuck


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> What! You didn't get down on your hands and knees and have a sniff yourself?


Nope, the ground is still waterlogged


----------



## Cully

slartibartfast said:


> Julian, the purrfect mother.
> View attachment 431693
> View attachment 431694
> View attachment 431695
> View attachment 431696


Aww, you're so loving Julian


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Any ideas as to what the alluring scent could be? He was practically burying his face in the ground.
> The same thing happened several days ago. He was rubbing his face ecstatically on the same spot again and again ( different area)
> I did have a quick sniff of his face:Jawdrop but couldn't detect anything different, unusual scent
> 
> View attachment 431704
> View attachment 431705
> View attachment 431706


I'd bet money on a fox. I have one coming into the garden every evening now. Misty goes potty.


----------



## slartibartfast

Cully said:


> Aww, you're so loving Julian


Jules is the most loving and caring cat, the sweetest baby ever! He raised Arthur as his own child, now he's mothering Delle Seyah. He is my parting gift from Riddick, he appeared a week before his death anniversary, folowed me home screaming that he's mine and I have to take him in. And on the anniversary day, when I woke up in tears in the morning, he was sleeping next to me, on the exact spot Riddick used to sleep, in the same position. I wouldn't survive that sad day without him.


----------



## Cully

slartibartfast said:


> Jules is the most loving and caring cat, the sweetest baby ever! He raised Arthur as his own child, now he's mothering Delle Seyah. He is my parting gift from Riddick, he appeared a week before his death anniversary, folowed me home screaming that he's mine and I have to take him in. And on the anniversary day, when I woke up in tears in the morning, he was sleeping next to me, on the exact spot Riddick used to sleep, in the same position. I wouldn't survive that sad day without him.


It sounds like you are meant for each other. Riddicks very special gift to you.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Funny story of the week to follow:

My Matron at work is a cat (and dog!) lady. One day about three weeks ago she came to tell me that when she had got up one morning, her son had let a cat into the house who was crying for food...he let it in (about 2am) gave it loads of food and milk and ham and cheese and of course it wee'd and pooped in the room it was shut into. She said it was so matted - and we discussed how she was taking it to the vet after work and they'd probably shave it.

Anyway, she's been off and I've been off so on Wednesday I saw her for the first time since we'd had the discussion. So she took the cat to the vet, they scanned it and it was chipped...and (you know where this is going don't you?)...it was HER CAT!!!!!! 

The cat had gone missing 14 years ago from their previous house and goodness knows how but it found them. 

So they are reunited  The cat is now on gabapentin, it's so stressed she said...but it's home  

How freaking unbelievable is that?


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Funny story of the week to follow:
> 
> My Matron at work is a cat (and dog!) lady. One day about three weeks ago she came to tell me that when she had got up one morning, her son had let a cat into the house who was crying for food...he let it in (about 2am) gave it loads of food and milk and ham and cheese and of course it wee'd and pooped in the room it was shut into. She said it was so matted - and we discussed how she was taking it to the vet after work and they'd probably shave it.
> 
> Anyway, she's been off and I've been off so on Wednesday I saw her for the first time since we'd had the discussion. So she took the cat to the vet, they scanned it and it was chipped...and (you know where this is going don't you?)...it was HER CAT!!!!!!
> 
> The cat had gone missing 14 years ago from their previous house and goodness knows how but it found them.
> 
> So they are reunited  The cat is now on gabapentin, it's so stressed she said...but it's home
> 
> How freaking unbelievable is that?


Wow, you just couldn't make it up could you? How did it find them if it hadn't been there before?
After the initial shock I bet she's overjoyed.
Well I never......Top that if you can lol.


----------



## slartibartfast

Just discovered my little Delle Seyah is deaf. I'm so happy I've found her, she wouldn't survive on the street, even without the cat flu.


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> Funny story of the week to follow:
> 
> My Matron at work is a cat (and dog!) lady. One day about three weeks ago she came to tell me that when she had got up one morning, her son had let a cat into the house who was crying for food...he let it in (about 2am) gave it loads of food and milk and ham and cheese and of course it wee'd and pooped in the room it was shut into. She said it was so matted - and we discussed how she was taking it to the vet after work and they'd probably shave it.
> 
> Anyway, she's been off and I've been off so on Wednesday I saw her for the first time since we'd had the discussion. So she took the cat to the vet, they scanned it and it was chipped...and (you know where this is going don't you?)...it was HER CAT!!!!!!
> 
> The cat had gone missing 14 years ago from their previous house and goodness knows how but it found them.
> 
> So they are reunited  The cat is now on gabapentin, it's so stressed she said...but it's home
> 
> How freaking unbelievable is that?


Did they recognise the cat at all, prior taking him/her to the vets?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Nope, I don't think so. It's totally bonkers, isn't it? Matron did say she looked like a nice cat underneath the matted hair! I guess maybe after 14 years, when you've had a lot of rescued cats and dogs in the meantime, you wouldn't recognise it? I don't know!


----------



## slartibartfast

Seyah of Naughtigness is going to sleep next to Julian, just a few minutes after getting medieval on his butt and tail. She can do whatever she wants with my boys, they are all under her paw.


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Funny story of the week to follow:
> 
> My Matron at work is a cat (and dog!) lady. One day about three weeks ago she came to tell me that when she had got up one morning, her son had let a cat into the house who was crying for food...he let it in (about 2am) gave it loads of food and milk and ham and cheese and of course it wee'd and pooped in the room it was shut into. She said it was so matted - and we discussed how she was taking it to the vet after work and they'd probably shave it.
> 
> Anyway, she's been off and I've been off so on Wednesday I saw her for the first time since we'd had the discussion. So she took the cat to the vet, they scanned it and it was chipped...and (you know where this is going don't you?)...it was HER CAT!!!!!!
> 
> The cat had gone missing 14 years ago from their previous house and goodness knows how but it found them.
> 
> So they are reunited  The cat is now on gabapentin, it's so stressed she said...but it's home
> 
> How freaking unbelievable is that?


Well well well it's not often I am speechless but I am. How lovely to be reunited after all these years! The cat could obviously recognise their scent! Incredible



slartibartfast said:


> Just discovered my little Delle Seyah is deaf. I'm so happy I've found her, she wouldn't survive on the street, even without the cat flu.


Thank goodness you have her, oh bless her little heart xx


----------



## slartibartfast

I have a herd of elephants in the house! Mystique and Delle Seyah are having fun, chasing each other.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney is running round the house like a crazy animal just as we are about to go upstairs to bed. He seems to get the zoomies at the worst possible times! 

But it's funny......he is zooming round the house sending furniture flying and can suddenly stop to meow, or randomly shake his head and flap his ears which are so big they make huge noise... it makes me LOL. 

He is so frustrating but so so funny!


----------



## ebonycat

Has anyone heard from @huckybuck ?
I do hope she's ok & all's well with her family, especially Nanny D.
@huckybuck if you see this know that I'm thinking of you & sending love xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I was thinking of HB too @ebonycat - sending love HB, I also hope all is well. I miss seeing you and the kids xx


----------



## ewelsh

ebonycat said:


> Has anyone heard from @huckybuck ?
> I do hope she's ok & all's well with her family, especially Nanny D.
> @huckybuck if you see this know that I'm thinking of you & sending love xx





Mrs Funkin said:


> I was thinking of HB too @ebonycat - sending love HB, I also hope all is well. I miss seeing you and the kids xx


I am very concerned also, I have texted several times and nothing back which is NOT like @huckybuck ummmm I am worried.

If anyone hears anything, let us know x


----------



## Smuge

I'm feeling a bit guilty at the moment.

A local rescue has two 8 year old Persians, not sure what their story is, they are shaved so must not have been cared for very well but may just have been with an older person who couldn't cope anymore.

Obviously when a pedigree comes up half the country has been eyeing them up, but the rescue is very firm that they want an experienced Persian owner and won't let them go to anyone who isn't. A number of our friends have been tagging us on Facebook for days

Breaks my heart to be honest. Yes I bought 3 cats from a breeder, but I'm not a cat snob it was just my lifelong dream to have Persians. I'd love to rescue these guys and give them a good life alongside the floofs.

But at the same time? 5 cats is a big commitment, especially Persians. Might be different if it was one extra cat but these are a bonded pair the rescue wants to go together - not that we would split them up anyway. And we are broke, just bought our first house, booked a wedding last week and we still need to have the entire back garden dug up. Plus our existing three aren't exactly cheap and all of their petplan policies keep rising aggressively every year even though they are only 3 years old and are have zero health concerns.

We aren't 100% out, we both feel bad about it, but I dont think we are in a position to take them. Feel awful about it


We recently enquired about another kitten aswell, he had been scalped (fully) by a car, was in hospital for most his life but was finally ready to go to a gentle home and presumably live a normal life. Thought the floofs would be a great fit and this was just a normal kitten so no extra bathing etc. But he has found a lovely home so hard feelings on that one. I've always loved the idea of taking in a disabled cat some day and giving it a good home so this little guy really pulled at my heartstrings, we had been following his story on Facebook for months- which is kinda unfortunate because 3 really is just about maximum capacity lol


----------



## SbanR

@Soozi have you heard from @huckybuck ? We haven't seen you both for a long time.


----------



## ewelsh

Sorry to divert

Panic over!
I just heard off @huckybuck, I bet her ears were burning. All is good yippppeeee kids are all well, Nanny D and her Aunt are well too.
Clare will be back soon, she is just super busy at the moment. X


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> Sorry to divert
> 
> Panic over!
> I just heard off @huckybuck, I bet her ears were burning. All is good yippppeeee kids are all well, Nanny D and her Aunt are well too.
> Clare will be back soon, she is just super busy at the moment. X


Thanks for this brilliant update, it's a relief!


----------



## ChaosCat

Smuge said:


> I'm feeling a bit guilty at the moment.
> 
> A local rescue has two 8 year old Persians, not sure what their story is, they are shaved so must not have been cared for very well but may just have been with an older person who couldn't cope anymore.
> 
> Obviously when a pedigree comes up half the country has been eyeing them up, but the rescue is very firm that they want an experienced Persian owner and won't let them go to anyone who isn't. A number of our friends have been tagging us on Facebook for days
> 
> Breaks my heart to be honest. Yes I bought 3 cats from a breeder, but I'm not a cat snob it was just my lifelong dream to have Persians. I'd love to rescue these guys and give them a good life alongside the floofs.
> 
> But at the same time? 5 cats is a big commitment, especially Persians. Might be different if it was one extra cat but these are a bonded pair the rescue wants to go together - not that we would split them up anyway. And we are broke, just bought our first house, booked a wedding last week and we still need to have the entire back garden dug up. Plus our existing three aren't exactly cheap and all of their petplan policies keep rising aggressively every year even though they are only 3 years old and are have zero health concerns.
> 
> We aren't 100% out, we both feel bad about it, but I dont think we are in a position to take them. Feel awful about it
> 
> We recently enquired about another kitten aswell, he had been scalped (fully) by a car, was in hospital for most his life but was finally ready to go to a gentle home and presumably live a normal life. Thought the floofs would be a great fit and this was just a normal kitten so no extra bathing etc. But he has found a lovely home so hard feelings on that one. I've always loved the idea of taking in a disabled cat some day and giving it a good home so this little guy really pulled at my heartstrings, we had been following his story on Facebook for months- which is kinda unfortunate because 3 really is just about maximum capacity lol


I can totally understand your mixed feelings- would be in the same dilemma probably. But please don't feel bad! You are considering your capacity. You know how much work goes into Persians, you have three that deserve all the love and time you can offer. You only can say how you would do with five cats instead of three. And I am sure that five instead of three is completely different to three instead of one or even four instead of two.

You are following your sense over your heart, which is what you must for your own and your OH's sake as much as for your floofs'.


----------



## Willow_Warren

ewelsh said:


> Sorry to divert
> 
> Panic over!
> I just heard off @huckybuck, I bet her ears were burning. All is good yippppeeee kids are all well, Nanny D and her Aunt are well too.
> Clare will be back soon, she is just super busy at the moment. X


phew, that's for letting us know... been a bit worried too!

H x


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> Sorry to divert
> 
> Panic over!
> I just heard off @huckybuck, I bet her ears were burning. All is good yippppeeee kids are all well, Nanny D and her Aunt are well too.
> Clare will be back soon, she is just super busy at the moment. X


So glad you've heard from @huckybuck Emma, that's a relief & all is well with her & her family x


----------



## ewelsh

Smuge said:


> I'm feeling a bit guilty at the moment.
> 
> A local rescue has two 8 year old Persians, not sure what their story is, they are shaved so must not have been cared for very well but may just have been with an older person who couldn't cope anymore.
> 
> Obviously when a pedigree comes up half the country has been eyeing them up, but the rescue is very firm that they want an experienced Persian owner and won't let them go to anyone who isn't. A number of our friends have been tagging us on Facebook for days
> 
> Breaks my heart to be honest. Yes I bought 3 cats from a breeder, but I'm not a cat snob it was just my lifelong dream to have Persians. I'd love to rescue these guys and give them a good life alongside the floofs.
> 
> But at the same time? 5 cats is a big commitment, especially Persians. Might be different if it was one extra cat but these are a bonded pair the rescue wants to go together - not that we would split them up anyway. And we are broke, just bought our first house, booked a wedding last week and we still need to have the entire back garden dug up. Plus our existing three aren't exactly cheap and all of their petplan policies keep rising aggressively every year even though they are only 3 years old and are have zero health concerns.
> 
> We aren't 100% out, we both feel bad about it, but I dont think we are in a position to take them. Feel awful about it
> 
> We recently enquired about another kitten aswell, he had been scalped (fully) by a car, was in hospital for most his life but was finally ready to go to a gentle home and presumably live a normal life. Thought the floofs would be a great fit and this was just a normal kitten so no extra bathing etc. But he has found a lovely home so hard feelings on that one. I've always loved the idea of taking in a disabled cat some day and giving it a good home so this little guy really pulled at my heartstrings, we had been following his story on Facebook for months- which is kinda unfortunate because 3 really is just about maximum capacity lol


@Smuge you and your Mrs are totally devoted to your three, plus you have a passion for the breed. I assure you those two will find a devoted home. The right slave WILL come along. I think it's brilliant the charity are insisting that they go to a person with knowledge of Persian's and not just who ever will take them. 
Please don't feel guilty, you have not caused this, you know nothing of the history of these two. Trust me, taking on any pet that needs rehoming can be hard work, it can upset a household!

If it helps many years ago, I used to take in small rescue dogs in Wales, I helped get the dogs well again and found the RIGHT home for the dog! I dismissed so many people sometimes who were offering homes, but always the right person came along who was right for the dog! Spot the difference!

Your feelings are caring and kind, because it shows a true love for the breed.


----------



## Charity

Spent part of last night at the emergency vets with my friend and Charlie, the 22 year old. He was restless and had had trouble weeing during the day so they suspected it might be a blockage. My friend was in tears, she is elderly and Charlie is her life. Thankfully, the vet checked him over and he had no temperature and an empty bladder and she thought it was likely to be inflammation. She gave him an anti-inflammatory and my friend has to get a sample to take to her vet tomorrow. She rang me this morning and he has had two good wees so all seems well again.


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Spent part of last night at the emergency vets with my friend and Charlie, the 22 year old. He was restless and had had trouble weeing during the day so they suspected it might be a blockage. My friend was in tears, she is elderly and Charlie is her life. Thankfully, the vet checked him over and he had no temperature and an empty bladder and she thought it was likely to be inflammation. She gave him an anti-inflammatory and my friend has to get a sample to take to her vet tomorrow. She rang me this morning and he has had two good wees so all seems well again.


Liked not for your bad night and your friend's fears but for Charlie's recovery!


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Spent part of last night at the emergency vets with my friend and Charlie, the 22 year old. He was restless and had had trouble weeing during the day so they suspected it might be a blockage. My friend was in tears, she is elderly and Charlie is her life. Thankfully, the vet checked him over and he had no temperature and an empty bladder and she thought it was likely to be inflammation. She gave him an anti-inflammatory and my friend has to get a sample to take to her vet tomorrow. She rang me this morning and he has had two good wees so all seems well again.


Same here


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Spent part of last night at the emergency vets with my friend and Charlie, the 22 year old. He was restless and had had trouble weeing during the day so they suspected it might be a blockage. My friend was in tears, she is elderly and Charlie is her life. Thankfully, the vet checked him over and he had no temperature and an empty bladder and she thought it was likely to be inflammation. She gave him an anti-inflammatory and my friend has to get a sample to take to her vet tomorrow. She rang me this morning and he has had two good wees so all seems well again.


I am so pleased to hear Charlie's waterworks are in working order. Long may it continue. What a kind friend you are @Charity


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Spent part of last night at the emergency vets with my friend and Charlie, the 22 year old. He was restless and had had trouble weeing during the day so they suspected it might be a blockage. My friend was in tears, she is elderly and Charlie is her life. Thankfully, the vet checked him over and he had no temperature and an empty bladder and she thought it was likely to be inflammation. She gave him an anti-inflammatory and my friend has to get a sample to take to her vet tomorrow. She rang me this morning and he has had two good wees so all seems well again.


What a good friend you are. So glad Charlie is ok but it must have been such a worry, especially at such a ripe old age. Let's hope he has a few more years yet.


----------



## Jaf

I have a stupid ear infection. It’s in my good ear so I’m completely deaf. It’s very sore but not affecting my balance so I hope it’ll clear up, but I can’t fully open my mouth. Luckily I have some drops and lots of experience.


----------



## SbanR

Jaf said:


> I have a stupid ear infection. It's in my good ear so I'm completely deaf. It's very sore but not affecting my balance so I hope it'll clear up, but I can't fully open my mouth. Luckily I have some drops and lots of experience.


Wishing you a speedy recovery Jaf; that " lots of experience" part doesn't sound good


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Jaf  I hate ear infections. I had 26 ear infections in 24 months - eventually they referred me to ENT and decided I have eczema in my ears, which gets infected easily.

I fully share your pain and hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ebonycat

Jaf said:


> I have a stupid ear infection. It's in my good ear so I'm completely deaf. It's very sore but not affecting my balance so I hope it'll clear up, but I can't fully open my mouth. Luckily I have some drops and lots of experience.


Sending healing vibes your way. Ear infections are horrid x


----------



## ewelsh

Jaf said:


> I have a stupid ear infection. It's in my good ear so I'm completely deaf. It's very sore but not affecting my balance so I hope it'll clear up, but I can't fully open my mouth. Luckily I have some drops and lots of experience.


Another who has suffered with ear issues all my life, resulting in being partly deaf in the left ear, very handy on times!
Not a pain like ear ache so sending you huge hugs and get well quickly.


----------



## Cully

@Jaf , Sorry you're in such a lot of pain, it sounds very unpleasant. Hope it doesn't last too long and your feeling better asap.
Hope your tribe are looking after you.


----------



## Charity

Sounds really unpleasant. Get well soon xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

@Jaf i do hope you are feeling better today x


----------



## Cully

Willow_Warren said:


> @Jaf i do hope you are feeling better today x


Ditto.


----------



## ewelsh

How you feeling today @Jaf


----------



## Willow_Warren

Ok... i'm going to whinge a little!!

My thermostat seems to be broken... so I can't get my heating to come on... I'm cold as it's only about 12C in the house... I have British Gas coming out tomorrow...

I overslept a little and I had a bit to do this morning so I didn't have time for dedicated play (naughty mummy...)

I'm working from home whilst I wait for the chimney sweep to come (so it's not like I can light the fire to warm up).

The cats are running around and chasing like complete nutters... I don't know if this is to punish me or because they are also cold... 

I do feel really sorry for them because it is cold... they must be feeling it as well - at least i can grab more clothes and get to go to a warm office later ;(

Hannah x


----------



## Jaf

Thank you my lovelies. I am feeling much better today, still sore but didn’t wake up at all last night. Hearing has returned too, which is great. Lori just gave me the funniest little meow and is now happily on my lap. Eating has been quite painful, not that it’s stopped me!

Hannah have you got an electric under blanket for your bed? My cats are spending all day and night on my bed (yes I leave the blanket on! It’s only 60watts). I don’t have central heating, just a gas fire on wheels in my bedroom which I don’t trust to leave on overnight. Sometimes Lori gets in the bed with me. Bliss! If a little worrying as she’s a biter!


----------



## slartibartfast

Julian has a new box!


----------



## ewelsh

Willow_Warren said:


> Ok... i'm going to whinge a little!!
> 
> My thermostat seems to be broken... so I can't get my heating to come on... I'm cold as it's only about 12C in the house... I have British Gas coming out tomorrow...
> 
> I overslept a little and I had a bit to do this morning so I didn't have time for dedicated play (naughty mummy...)
> 
> I'm working from home whilst I wait for the chimney sweep to come (so it's not like I can light the fire to warm up).
> 
> The cats are running around and chasing like complete nutters... I don't know if this is to punish me or because they are also cold...
> 
> I do feel really sorry for them because it is cold... they must be feeling it as well - at least i can grab more clothes and get to go to a warm office later ;(
> 
> Hannah x


Oh blrrrrr cold, poor you! Have you got a little electric fire you can pop on! Hope it's fixed tomorrow x


----------



## ewelsh

Jaf said:


> Thank you my lovelies. I am feeling much better today, still sore but didn't wake up at all last night. Hearing has returned too, which is great. Lori just gave me the funniest little meow and is now happily on my lap. Eating has been quite painful, not that it's stopped me!
> 
> Hannah have you got an electric under blanket for your bed? My cats are spending all day and night on my bed (yes I leave the blanket on! It's only 60watts). I don't have central heating, just a gas fire on wheels in my bedroom which I don't trust to leave on overnight. Sometimes Lori gets in the bed with me. Bliss! If a little worrying as she's a biter!


Glad your feeling a little better, nothing worse than earache xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

ewelsh said:


> Oh blrrrrr cold, poor you! Have you got a little electric fire you can pop on! Hope it's fixed tomorrow x


no . But I've lit the log burner now  so don't feel too sorry for me...

Plus I went out for pizza after work with work colleagues and I've stuffed myself so much I can't move!


----------



## ebonycat

Hi guys, sorry I’ve been missing.I’ve had a bad ‘what’ I thought was just a chest infection and didn’t warrant seeing my gp, I’ve been suffering breathing problems for a couple of weeks.
Went to see gp on Wednesday and got out straight on oxygen & blue lighted to hospital.
After 12 hours in a&e I’m now on a ward & having heart scans, chest X-rays & now I’m waiting to have a chest ct scan.
Mum is looking after Lady dog (she’s diabetic), & she’s lstaying at nine to look after the cats & rats.

They say I’ll be in here two days , maybe more so hopefully fingers crossed I’m out maybe Saturday (I can’t see how I’ll be out friday,today)
They need to find out what’s causing shortness of breath 
I’m still on oxygen and have been all this time. I’ve had every type of blood test there is. I’m pumped full of meds, so sorry this is a mess.

Sorry for the long post, but I really need a friend.
I’ve got mum & step father, a ‘friend’ that hasn’t even come & seen me.
You all I have in a way as friends.

I need a hug & CC healing vibes please xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Oh dear, @ebonycat ! What a beastly time you are having!
I hope they find out the reasons and can do something about it fast.
Hugs and healing vibes coming your way.


----------



## Willow_Warren

@ebonycat sorry you are feeling so poorly. Hope they manage to find out what's wrong and you start to feel better x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh my goodness @ebonycat - what a horrid time you are having. I shall send positive thoughts and I've just told Oscar you're in hospital. He sends you some healing purrrrrrrrs. Yet again, I wish for a teleporter - if there is anything I can do please do ask. I hope you are home to your furry gang soon but most importantly make sure you are well enough before you go home.

Much love, Oscar and Human Daddy say, "get well soon"!


----------



## Trixie1

Oh @ebonycat So sorry to hear that you've been so unwell, sending lots and lots of get well soon wishes and hope you feel better very soon. xx


----------



## ebonycat

Thank you everyone xx
Terrible night, think I finally fell asleep just after 1am, then awake at 4.
Still on oxygen, but a lower dose.
They did think I had lung infection brought on by the flu I had, but they aren’t sure now.
I don’t smoke (never have done), don’t drink.
Drs make their rounds this morning at some point so hopefully I’ll know more then. Still waiting on them to do a ct scan on chest.
Thank you Oscar for your purrs, I so miss my furry babies xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## ebonycat

Oh thank you Barney x
Thank you everyone.
Feeling a bit brighter this morning. Will see how the day goes x


----------



## SbanR

Sorry to hear you've been so poorly @ebonycat. Sending lots of healing vibes for a quick recovery.

Here's Ollie doing some early morning exercise on your behalf while you're laid up in hospital.

Keeping you, Lady dog and littler furries in my thoughts.
Get well soon. ((( Hugs)))


----------



## SbanR

Oops, here he is








My brain isn't in gear yet


----------



## Charity

So sorry to hear you're unwell @ebonycat. Hope you will much feel better soon and are home with your furry family. Toppy and Bunty both send their love and purrs xx


----------



## Tawny75

ebonycat said:


> Hi guys, sorry I've been missing.I've had a bad 'what' I thought was just a chest infection and didn't warrant seeing my gp, I've been suffering breathing problems for a couple of weeks.
> Went to see gp on Wednesday and got out straight on oxygen & blue lighted to hospital.
> After 12 hours in a&e I'm now on a ward & having heart scans, chest X-rays & now I'm waiting to have a chest ct scan.
> Mum is looking after Lady dog (she's diabetic), & she's lstaying at nine to look after the cats & rats.
> 
> They say I'll be in here two days , maybe more so hopefully fingers crossed I'm out maybe Saturday (I can't see how I'll be out friday,today)
> They need to find out what's causing shortness of breath
> I'm still on oxygen and have been all this time. I've had every type of blood test there is. I'm pumped full of meds, so sorry this is a mess.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but I really need a friend.
> I've got mum & step father, a 'friend' that hasn't even come & seen me.
> You all I have in a way as friends.
> 
> I need a hug & CC healing vibes please xx


Sending hugs and vibes your way xx


----------



## ewelsh

Awwww @ebonycat what a frightening time for you! You are in the right place so trust in them.

Hoping you will be home with your babies real soon, once your better.

Just for you x










In my thoughts and prayers x


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Oops, here he is
> View attachment 432819
> 
> My brain isn't in gear yet


Oh Ollie I love seeing your pictures of you climbing about, they really cheer me up x


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> So sorry to hear you're unwell @ebonycat. Hope you will much feel better soon and are home with your furry family. Toppy and Bunty both send their love and purrs xx
> 
> View attachment 432824


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

Tawny75 said:


> Sending hugs and vibes your way xx


Thank you x



ewelsh said:


> Awwww @ebonycat what a frightening time for you! You are in the right place so trust in them.
> 
> Hoping you will be home with your babies real soon, once your better.
> 
> Just for you x
> 
> View attachment 432826
> 
> 
> In my thoughts and prayers x


Thank you xx


----------



## lullabydream

Positive vibes and get well soon wishes to @ebonycat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thinking of you @ebonycat and wishing you could have a little nurse like the one below to look after you. I hope you've had a reasonable day and are starting to feel a little perkier xxx


----------



## ChaosCat

Thinking of you, @ebonycat and continuing sending healing vibes.
Hope you had an okay day and will soon be home with your furries again.


----------



## Cully

Aw sorry you've had such a wretched time @ebonycat .
Hope you start feeling better soon.
Healing thoughts on their way to you XX.


----------



## ebonycat

lullabydream said:


> Positive vibes and get well soon wishes to @ebonycat


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thinking of you @ebonycat and wishing you could have a little nurse like the one below to look after you. I hope you've had a reasonable day and are starting to feel a little perkier xxx
> 
> View attachment 432856


I've finally had a chest ct scan, hopefully when the drs make their rounds in the morning I'll know more.
Feeling very tired today, a little breathless. Still on oxygen which is helping.
Hospital food now days isn't that bad, I'm only having 'plain' food, no sauces or spices etc as I think they might make me sick.
Thank you lovely friends xx


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 432860
> 
> Thinking of you, @ebonycat and continuing sending healing vibes.
> Hope you had an okay day and will soon be home with your furries again.


Thank you xx



Cully said:


> Aw sorry you've had such a wretched time @ebonycat .
> Hope you start feeling better soon.
> Healing thoughts on their way to you XX.
> View attachment 432862


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

The amount of blood they’ve taken from me I believe they are harvesting my blood for some local vampires.......:Bawling
While I was in a&e on Wednesday they took arterial blood in wrist...... tried three times... to test the blood gases. My god that hurt.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Jeez @ebonycat ABG's are so so painful! You poor thing. Thankfully the only time I have ever had to take them is on sedated patients in ITU, so they (hopefully) didn't feel it.


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Jeez @ebonycat ABG's are so so painful! You poor thing. Thankfully the only time I have ever had to take them is on sedated patients in ITU, so they (hopefully) didn't feel it.


The dr who did it 'dangled' the offer of me going home if it came back ok. Well I'm still in hospital, with a bruised & three puncher wounds in my wrist!!
I don't ever want one again :Arghh


----------



## Mrs Funkin




----------



## GingerNinja

@ebonycat I am sorry to hear you are so poorly  I don't post very much but try to read a couple of times a week.
I know how frightened I would be in your position (I avoid doctors at all costs) so I'm sending you all the healing vibes I can and echo the love and best wishes that you have already had xx


----------



## ebonycat

GingerNinja said:


> @ebonycat I am sorry to hear you are so poorly  I don't post very much but try to read a couple of times a week.
> I know how frightened I would be in your position (I avoid doctors at all costs) so I'm sending you all the healing vibes I can and echo the love and best wishes that you have already had xx


Thank you xx


----------



## lullabydream

ebonycat said:


> The dr who did it 'dangled' the offer of me going home if it came back ok. Well I'm still in hospital, with a bruised & three puncher wounds in my wrist!!
> I don't ever want one again :Arghh


I don't blame you!
Hope you manage to sleep tonight, hospitals are not the easiest places to sleep. 
If you can drink plenty I find oxygen makes your throat, nasal passages dry very quickly. Well it does with me, sip of water frequently really helps.


----------



## ebonycat

lullabydream said:


> I don't blame you!
> Hope you manage to sleep tonight, hospitals are not the easiest places to sleep.
> If you can drink plenty I find oxygen makes your throat, nasal passages dry very quickly. Well it does with me, sip of water frequently really helps.


I'm drinking lots of water & tea.
Yes my nasal passages are very dry.
At first I had to use the face mask, which made me feel so sick but today just the tubes up nose, so very dry today.
Lights go out at 11pm, it doesn't seem as busy on the ward tonight so hopefully I will sleep.
The lady in the bed opposite me is 94 years old & a real lovely, funny woman, she has 4 sons (sons are funny too) & 32 grandchildren/ great grandchildren.


----------



## ChaosCat

Hope you wake up to a better day @ebonycat- I don't know about the UK but here Saturday often is a day for releasing those who don't need to stay in urgently. Fingers crossed for you to have your weekend at home!


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Hope you wake up to a better day @ebonycat- I don't know about the UK but here Saturday often is a day for releasing those who don't need to stay in urgently. Fingers crossed for you to have your weekend at home!


Thank you.
I had a bit of a better night, managed to get some sleep, just woken up now & again by nurse checking blood pressure etc.
Hoping I hear results from scan this morning when the drs make their rounds.
It was quieter on the ward last night which helped x


----------



## Charity

Hope the news is good and you can get home soon xx


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Hope the news is good and you can get home soon xx
> 
> View attachment 432879


Thank you.
Breathing is easier & stats are better but I'm still on oxygen so don't know what they'd be like without it. Will just have to see what tests results come back as & if I need to speak with cardio team & more tests.
When I was last in hospital you wasn't allowed phones on, now they give you Free Wi-Fi, it's keeping me sane to be able to come on here & read your messages x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sadly @ChaosCat weekend discharges are much less common here, partly due to there only being on call teams of doctors, rather than the larger numbers of routine staff 

@ebonycat have a good day today, paws crossed xx


----------



## SbanR

Thinking of you @ebonycat ; hope your health continues to improve


----------



## ewelsh

Thinking of you @ebonycat x thank goodness you have Wi-Fi we will all have to think of a topic to discuss, t9 pass your day quicker


----------



## MissyfromMice

@ebonycat - I hope you feel steadier, stronger and better each day.


----------



## Cully

Fingers crossed for you today @ebonycat that you're well enough to be sent home. xx


----------



## ebonycat

Thank you all xx
As @Mrs Funkin says I half knew I wouldn't be discharged this weekend as there's not the usual drs in.
I asked the staff nurse & she said my team drs aren't in till Monday & so they don't make morning rounds, so I'll see one of them when they do their rounds Monday morning.
Still a little breathless. But in myself I feel ok'ish, tired though.
The nurses are lovely, especially the daytime nurse in charge.

@ewelsh yes being able to come on here & see the positivity thread pics & all your lovely cats pictures are cheering me up.


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> Fingers crossed for you today @ebonycat that you're well enough to be sent home. xx


No I won't be sent home this weekend :Arghh
Still on oxygen x


----------



## Cully

ebonycat said:


> No I won't be sent home this weekend :Arghh
> Still on oxygen x


 what a bummer. Hope the weekend passes quickly for you then.


----------



## GingerNinja

Sorry to hear that you will not be able to go home until after the weekend @ebonycat 
I hope that your breathing is getting easier now, thinking of you xx


----------



## ebonycat

GingerNinja said:


> Sorry to hear that you will not be able to go home until after the weekend @ebonycat
> I hope that your breathing is getting easier now, thinking of you xx


Thank you.
I'm still on oxygen, I just hope my drs get my ct scan results back by Monday morning rounds. Chest X-ray showed something on my lung, maybe an infection but they don't think that's causing the breathlessness.
Then it's whatever they find, if they find anything as to whether I need more tests done.
Has been a long day, I'm tired but lights don't go out till 11pm here & I have another med to take then.
I had a short afternoon nap till a nurse woke me up.
The nurses are all lovely & looking after me well x

Edit to add it was lung not liver.


----------



## lullabydream

ebonycat said:


> Thank you.
> I'm still on oxygen, I just hope my drs get my ct scan results back by Monday morning rounds. Chest X-ray showed something on my liver, maybe an infection but they don't think that's causing the breathlessness.
> Then it's whatever they find, if they find anything as to whether I need more tests done.
> Has been a long day, I'm tired but lights don't go out till 11pm here & I have another med to take then.
> I had a short afternoon nap till a nurse woke me up.
> The nurses are all lovely & looking after me well x


Please obviously don't think am a doctor by any means.. Quite geeky at understanding medical terms though..
Obviously to me or any laymen you seem to have symptoms of pneumonia, and you had more classic signs than I had. 
I caught mine extremely early but was shocked to get a pneumonia diagnosis to be honest. My symptoms were more abdominal pain, which I thought was kidney pain. I was desperately needed at work the next day, so finishing work at 9:30 at night. Got an appointment to see Oohs GP at about 11. As the pain had come on suddenly possibly about 7. He dismissed me as OK, and as I had an underlying gynae problem related it to that. By 2 am the pain was severe so ended up at A and E where they thought gall stones. X Ray showed nothing. It was the CT that I got first thing in the morning that showed pneumonia in very bottom of my lung, hence could have mistaken it for many things. Also put on oxygen because my sats low. However I was lucky not for long. Did feel awful. The infection though can spread around, if you have had the chest infection for a bit, could spread to abdominal organs as a secondary infection, or just struggling with the infection. 
X rays are good for guidance and first line of investigation and of course healthier and cheaper to perform but CTs and MRIs are far better to give a more detailed look at organs and soft tissue to give a bigger picture.

Of course pneumonia is the worst case scenario to be honest, really only means acute chest infection in laymens terms.

Hope you get some results soon and take as many naps as you need because I am sure that helps in recovery.


----------



## ebonycat

lullabydream said:


> Please obviously don't think am a doctor by any means.. Quite geeky at understanding medical terms though..
> Obviously to me or any laymen you seem to have symptoms of pneumonia, and you had more classic signs than I had.
> I caught mine extremely early but was shocked to get a pneumonia diagnosis to be honest. My symptoms were more abdominal pain, which I thought was kidney pain. I was desperately needed at work the next day, so finishing work at 9:30 at night. Got an appointment to see Oohs GP at about 11. As the pain had come on suddenly possibly about 7. He dismissed me as OK, and as I had an underlying gynae problem related it to that. By 2 am the pain was severe so ended up at A and E where they thought gall stones. X Ray showed nothing. It was the CT that I got first thing in the morning that showed pneumonia in very bottom of my lung, hence could have mistaken it for many things. Also put on oxygen because my sats low. However I was lucky not for long. Did feel awful. The infection though can spread around, if you have had the chest infection for a bit, could spread to abdominal organs as a secondary infection, or just struggling with the infection.
> X rays are good for guidance and first line of investigation and of course healthier and cheaper to perform but CTs and MRIs are far better to give a more detailed look at organs and soft tissue to give a bigger picture.
> 
> Of course pneumonia is the worst case scenario to be honest, really only means acute chest infection in laymens terms.
> 
> Hope you get some results soon and take as many naps as you need because I am sure that helps in recovery.


They've taken a sample today & testing it for different things including pneumonia.
Hopefully results from that will be back on Monday as well.
I had to have the contrast dye injection while having ct scan.
They won't take me off oxygen as my sats are low.
I do feel a little brighter but still get breathless now and again.
I'm on two types of strong antibiotics, not sure what they are called.
You were right about nasal passages drying out with the oxygen tubes up the nose.
Even have to take a smaller oxygen tank into shower room.
Washed hair today and that felt soooo good lol.


----------



## lullabydream

ebonycat said:


> They've taken a sample today & testing it for different things including pneumonia.
> Hopefully results from that will be back on Monday as well.
> I had to have the contrast dye injection while having ct scan.
> They won't take me off oxygen as my sats are low.
> I do feel a little brighter but still get breathless now and again.
> I'm on two types of strong antibiotics, not sure what they are called.
> You were right about nasal passages drying out with the oxygen tubes up the nose.
> Even have to take a smaller oxygen tank into shower room.
> Washed hair today and that felt soooo good lol.


It's definitely the little things like having a good shower or hair wash in hospital that can make you feel a lot better, even if you don't feel well. Just the whole lot feeling fresher that we take for granted somewhat at home matters.

Hope the antibiotics help!

It's amazing how drying oxygen is.


----------



## popcornsmum

ebonycat said:


> They've taken a sample today & testing it for different things including pneumonia.
> Hopefully results from that will be back on Monday as well.
> I had to have the contrast dye injection while having ct scan.
> They won't take me off oxygen as my sats are low.
> I do feel a little brighter but still get breathless now and again.
> I'm on two types of strong antibiotics, not sure what they are called.
> You were right about nasal passages drying out with the oxygen tubes up the nose.
> Even have to take a smaller oxygen tank into shower room.
> Washed hair today and that felt soooo good lol.


Sorry to see you are poorly heres a picture to cheer you up of Popcorn who.got herself stuck in the drawer "helping" me to clear out the drawers as we move house soon. I only got a few boops from her trying to get her out too!


----------



## Charity

Oh Popcorn, what trouble you got yourself into. You do look funny


----------



## Jaf

@ebonycat i wish you better soon and that you're able to go home. Hospitals are miserable! Love from me and my lot.xx


----------



## ebonycat

popcornsmum said:


> Sorry to see you are poorly heres a picture to cheer you up of Popcorn who.got herself stuck in the drawer "helping" me to clear out the drawers as we move house soon. I only got a few boops from her trying to get her out too!
> View attachment 432941


Thank you
Oh darling popcorn what have you done


----------



## ebonycat

Jaf said:


> @ebonycat i wish you better soon and that you're able to go home. Hospitals are miserable! Love from me and my lot.xx


Thank you.
I'm feeling very emotional tonight, had a silent cry in my bed. I have Asperger & struggle at times with different things. I really miss the cats, Lady dog & the ratties. I miss my own bed.
I'm not sleeping well here. Food is nice & the nurses are lovely but I really want to go home tonight.
They were meant to wean me off oxygen today but my own oxygen levels are still low so they haven't started yet


----------



## MissyfromMice

Sending healing vibes and hugs, @ebonycat


----------



## TriTri

I hope you are well enough to go home soon @ebonycat.


----------



## ChaosCat

@ebonycat Keeping my fingers crossed that you'll be home with your menagerie soon- preferably today!


----------



## Trixie1

@ebonycat sending tonnes of healing vibes your way. Keeping everything crossed here too that you can go home very soon. Lots of Love and hugs. xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @ebonycat I do so hope you are well enough to go home today. I also wish I could pop in the teleporter for a visit. You will be home to your gang soon, I'm sure. Sending lots of love and GWS wishes from me and Oscar Woo xx


----------



## SbanR

Thinking of you @ebonycat . Hoping you're getting better and will be able to go home soon


----------



## ebonycat

MissyfromMice said:


> Sending healing vibes and hugs, @ebonycat
> 
> View attachment 432985


Thank you xx



TriTri said:


> I hope you are well enough to go home soon @ebonycat.


Thank you xx



ChaosCat said:


> @ebonycat Keeping my fingers crossed that you'll be home with your menagerie soon- preferably today!


Thank you xx



Trixie1 said:


> @ebonycat sending tonnes of healing vibes your way. Keeping everything crossed here too that you can go home very soon. Lots of Love and hugs. xx


Thank you xx


Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @ebonycat I do so hope you are well enough to go home today. I also wish I could pop in the teleporter for a visit. You will be home to your gang soon, I'm sure. Sending lots of love and GWS wishes from me and Oscar Woo xx


Thank you xx
I finally managed to fall asleep around 1am, nurses come round often in the night to do the stats.
I feel a little brighter this morning, having a coffee now.
Will have a shower after drs have been, maybe a shower will brighten me up.

Thank you all for your healing vibes, they are much needed & appreciated.
My 'friend' still hasn't visited so I think that was another reason I was so upset last night. I'm normally ok with the fact I'm on my own but I guess with being in here I got scared & felt so alone.
You guys have been wonderful & so lovely & caring xx


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Thinking of you @ebonycat . Hoping you're getting better and will be able to go home soon


Thank you xx


----------



## ewelsh

Your not alone @ebonycat you have lots of human and furry friends, enjoy your coffee and shower xx


----------



## GingerNinja

ebonycat said:


> I feel a little brighter this morning, having a coffee now.
> Will have a shower after drs have been, maybe a shower will brighten me up.
> 
> Thank you all for your healing vibes, they are much needed & appreciated.
> My 'friend' still hasn't visited so I think that was another reason I was so upset last night. I'm normally ok with the fact I'm on my own but I guess with being in here I got scared & felt so alone.
> You guys have been wonderful & so lovely & caring xx


I'm glad that you feel a little brighter today. I wish that I could come and visit you to give you a hug 

I hope that your sats are better today and that you can go home soon xx


----------



## lullabydream

Oh @ebonycat I know hospitals can feel so isolating. It's really hard, and you are in the best place with your oxygen levels being so low. Hopefully the Doctors explaining to you why, will give you a better insight to why you need to be there apart from just low oxygen. Although that is a very good reason on its own as I have already stated.
I hope you also have nice 'room mates' on the ward that can make a huge difference on hospital stays too.


----------



## Cully

Hope you will be up and feeling better very soon ((hugs)).


----------



## ebonycat

Well I’m not going home today :Arghh
Two drs saw me a little while ago & said even though all scans have come back clear there’s still a crackling in my chest & my heart is missing a beat.
Just had another ecg & they’ve just taken more blood. And now testing for everything.
He mentioned either fluid on the lungs or something to do with my heart.
They are contacting the royal Brompton hospital in London where I was treated when I was born with a hole in heart (I’m 43 this month and I’ve not had this breathlessness ever before).
Now it’s waiting for blood results & more tests.


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> Your not alone @ebonycat you have lots of human and furry friends, enjoy your coffee and shower xx


Thank you xx



GingerNinja said:


> I'm glad that you feel a little brighter today. I wish that I could come and visit you to give you a hug
> 
> I hope that your sats are better today and that you can go home soon xx


Thank you xx



lullabydream said:


> Oh @ebonycat I know hospitals can feel so isolating. It's really hard, and you are in the best place with your oxygen levels being so low. Hopefully the Doctors explaining to you why, will give you a better insight to why you need to be there apart from just low oxygen. Although that is a very good reason on its own as I have already stated.
> I hope you also have nice 'room mates' on the ward that can make a huge difference on hospital stays too.


Thank you.
There's four beds in my bay & there's three other women, all are lovely. In the opposite bed is a 94 year old, lovely & very cheerful woman, see only look in her 70s. 
She has a large family who are all nice.


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> View attachment 433005
> 
> Hope you will be up and feeling better very soon ((hugs)).


Thank you xx


----------



## Charity

I know that's not what you wanted to hear @ebonycat but its better than you stay put until you're feeling properly better.


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> I know that's not what you wanted to hear @ebonycat but its better than you stay put until you're feeling properly better.
> 
> View attachment 433006


Yeh I know, just really miss the animals :Arghh x


----------



## ChaosCat

So sorry you have to stay on- but of course it’s better until you and the doctors really know what you are dealing with.
Healing vibes keep on coming to you.

It’s so awful to be thus isolated when you have the most loving furry company waiting for you at home.


----------



## MissyfromMice

More healing vibes and hugs from Missy and me @ebonycat

Missy keeps her little paws crossed


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @ebonycat  I am, however, very thankful that we have the service we have - and thank goodness you can be referred to one of the best specialist cardiac hospitals in the world.

If someone could just invent the flipping teleporter already, it would be all good, I could pick up @GingerNinja on the way 

Oscar sends you a kiss xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Dearest @ebonycat I am sending you some love and hoping that you have had a good day today and are finally feeling a little better.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We have had some odd things the past few days. Firstly, I was going to throw away about 40 pouches of Whiskas and Sheba that were going out of date fairly soon but Oscar wouldn't eat them. Human Daddy thought we should put them on freecycle...they were snapped up and it made me sad when they were collected  I was all sad for the poor kitties (just to clarify the food wasn't out of date, just getting there!). Then a beautiful tabby has gone missing from near us, I met his owner today and she said she is now regretting having him as a cat that only went into his cat-proofed garden as she is worried he has no awareness of the outside world. He got out after a fox dug underneath the fence  She's worried that the fox has killed him. It's so sad. Then yesterday we have sadly had a case where a cat has been found and SNARL are involved due to its condition. RIP little black cat.


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> So sorry you have to stay on- but of course it's better until you and the doctors really know what you are dealing with.
> Healing vibes keep on coming to you.
> 
> It's so awful to be thus isolated when you have the most loving furry company waiting for you at home.


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

MissyfromMice said:


> More healing vibes and hugs from Missy and me @ebonycat
> 
> Missy keeps her little paws crossed
> 
> View attachment 433020


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Dearest @ebonycat I am sending you some love and hoping that you have had a good day today and are finally feeling a little better.


Thank you xx
It's been a long day, waiting for different drs to come & chat with me.
From some of my test results Drs have found my red blood cells are too high.
They say it could mean a few different things which they want to rule out.
The blood specialist has seen me tonight & explained that tomorrow I will have a 'blood draw' done, draining an amount of blood out & sending it to the lab for more tests.
I'm still on oxygen as when they tried to reduce it yesterday my own oxygen levels went too low. They say that they will try again tomorrow.
They are also treating me for a chest infection but have said there are other things going on as well.
They still chasing up notes from the royal Brompton hospital (I'm 43 on the 31st of this month so it's a long shot if they still have my old records from when I was born).
There is still a missing beat & a crackling in chest but the missing beat isn't really concerning them ( concerning me).
I may need a camera down throat to take a closer look at heart.
But they want this blood draw done, get the results back & go from there.
Hate hate hate needles...... have to turn my head away when I have them.
One of my drs that I saw today hopes if they can get me off the oxygen then they can discharge me at the end of the week, some other tests I may need can be done as outpatient appointments, but she said it just depends on results of this blood draw & getting off the oxygen.
It's a nice ward, food has got better since I was last in hospital (for a week about 6years ago).
Most of the nurses have been nice, but you know they are overworked & understaffed.
I'm not sleeping well at all & sleeping tablets don't work on me.
I think I've mentioned everything 
I don't feel any worse but I don't feel any better either. Sort of just the same, but a lot better than when I first was admitted when I couldn't breathe at all.

Thank you all for the healing vibes, hugs & kind thoughts. It means so much (I've had a little cry earlier, I'm feeling very emotional & lonely. Which is strange as I live alone but with my animals I don't feel alone...... if that makes sense)


----------



## TriTri

ebonycat said:


> Thank you xx
> It's been a long day, waiting for different drs to come & chat with me.
> From some of my test results Drs have found my red blood cells are too high.
> They say it could mean a few different things which they want to rule out.
> The blood specialist has seen me tonight & explained that tomorrow I will have a 'blood draw' done, draining an amount of blood out & sending it to the lab for more tests.
> I'm still on oxygen as when they tried to reduce it yesterday my own oxygen levels went too low. They say that they will try again tomorrow.
> They are also treating me for a chest infection but have said there are other things going on as well.
> They still chasing up notes from the royal Brompton hospital (I'm 43 on the 31st of this month so it's a long shot if they still have my old records from when I was born).
> There is still a missing beat & a crackling in chest but the missing beat isn't really concerning them ( concerning me).
> I may need a camera down throat to take a closer look at heart.
> But they want this blood draw done, get the results back & go from there.
> Hate hate hate needles...... have to turn my head away when I have them.
> One of my drs that I saw today hopes if they can get me off the oxygen then they can discharge me at the end of the week, some other tests I may need can be done as outpatient appointments, but she said it just depends on results of this blood draw & getting off the oxygen.
> It's a nice ward, food has got better since I was last in hospital (for a week about 6years ago).
> Most of the nurses have been nice, but you know they are overworked & understaffed.
> I'm not sleeping well at all & sleeping tablets don't work on me.
> I think I've mentioned everything
> I don't feel any worse but I don't feel any better either. Sort of just the same, but a lot better than when I first was admitted when I couldn't breathe at all.
> 
> Thank you all for the healing vibes, hugs & kind thoughts. It means so much (I've had a little cry earlier, I'm feeling very emotional & lonely. Which is strange as I live alone but with my animals I don't feel alone...... if that makes sense)


Yes that makes sense @ebonycat 
Be brave. It's good you feel better than when you first went in and it sounds, at least, like they know what they are doing. Try to get some sleep. Keep us updated please. Best wishes to you xx


----------



## TriTri

Mrs Funkin said:


> We have had some odd things the past few days. Firstly, I was going to throw away about 40 pouches of Whiskas and Sheba that were going out of date fairly soon but Oscar wouldn't eat them. Human Daddy thought we should put them on freecycle...they were snapped up and it made me sad when they were collected  I was all sad for the poor kitties (just to clarify the food wasn't out of date, just getting there!). Then a beautiful tabby has gone missing from near us, I met his owner today and she said she is now regretting having him as a cat that only went into his cat-proofed garden as she is worried he has no awareness of the outside world. He got out after a fox dug underneath the fence  She's worried that the fox has killed him. It's so sad. Then yesterday we have sadly had a case where a cat has been found and SNARL are involved due to its condition. RIP little black cat.


That's so sad @Mrs Funkin 
Any security cameras near you? RIP dear little black cat .


----------



## ChaosCat

Good morning @ebonycat , 
so more days of tests and oxygen. I hope the tests will be conclusive and that you'll have a good enough oxygen level to stop the extra.


----------



## SbanR

Good morning @ebonycat. You must be so tired and a day of tests waiting for you. Topping up the CC vibes and sending {{{Hugs}}} your way.


----------



## MissyfromMice

ebonycat said:


> Thank you xx
> It's been a long day, waiting for different drs to come & chat with me.
> From some of my test results Drs have found my red blood cells are too high.
> They say it could mean a few different things which they want to rule out.
> The blood specialist has seen me tonight & explained that tomorrow I will have a 'blood draw' done, draining an amount of blood out & sending it to the lab for more tests.
> I'm still on oxygen as when they tried to reduce it yesterday my own oxygen levels went too low. They say that they will try again tomorrow.
> They are also treating me for a chest infection but have said there are other things going on as well.
> They still chasing up notes from the royal Brompton hospital (I'm 43 on the 31st of this month so it's a long shot if they still have my old records from when I was born).
> There is still a missing beat & a crackling in chest but the missing beat isn't really concerning them ( concerning me).
> I may need a camera down throat to take a closer look at heart.
> But they want this blood draw done, get the results back & go from there.
> Hate hate hate needles...... have to turn my head away when I have them.
> One of my drs that I saw today hopes if they can get me off the oxygen then they can discharge me at the end of the week, some other tests I may need can be done as outpatient appointments, but she said it just depends on results of this blood draw & getting off the oxygen.
> It's a nice ward, food has got better since I was last in hospital (for a week about 6years ago).
> Most of the nurses have been nice, but you know they are overworked & understaffed.
> I'm not sleeping well at all & sleeping tablets don't work on me.
> I think I've mentioned everything
> I don't feel any worse but I don't feel any better either. Sort of just the same, but a lot better than when I first was admitted when I couldn't breathe at all.
> 
> Thank you all for the healing vibes, hugs & kind thoughts. It means so much (I've had a little cry earlier, I'm feeling very emotional & lonely. Which is strange as I live alone but with my animals I don't feel alone...... if that makes sense)


@ebonycat - Best wishes that you will soon be back to doing all the things you love. Sending you strength and patience.


----------



## Charity

@ebonycat, try not to worry about the missing heartbeat. My OH has this, its quite a common thing and can be due to all sorts of things, may be due to the chest infection or can be stress, fatigue, even coffee! Sorry with all the things you've got going on. When they come to do the bloods, close your eyes and imagine the doctor naked!


----------



## ebonycat

TriTri said:


> Yes that makes sense @ebonycat
> Be brave. It's good you feel better than when you first went in and it sounds, at least, like they know what they are doing. Try to get some sleep. Keep us updated please. Best wishes to you xx


Thank you xx



ChaosCat said:


> Good morning @ebonycat ,
> so more days of tests and oxygen. I hope the tests will be conclusive and that you'll have a good enough oxygen level to stop the extra.


Thank you xx



SbanR said:


> Good morning @ebonycat. You must be so tired and a day of tests waiting for you. Topping up the CC vibes and sending {{{Hugs}}} your way.


Thank you xx



MissyfromMice said:


> @ebonycat - Best wishes that you will soon be back to doing all the things you love. Sending you strength and patience.


Thank you xx



Charity said:


> @ebonycat, try not to worry about the missing heartbeat. My OH has this, its quite a common thing and can be due to all sorts of things, may be due to the chest infection or can be stress, fatigue, even coffee! Sorry with all the things you've got going on. When they come to do the bloods, close your eyes and imagine the doctor naked!


Thank you xx
:Hilarious:Hilarious Thank you for making me laugh, I really needed that xx


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> When they come to do the bloods, close your eyes and imagine the doctor naked!


@ebonycat ........
Brad Pitt lookalike doctor, yes. Donald Trump..NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!:Arghh


----------



## ewelsh

I would like to see and hear a doctor like Monty Dom who do you want @ebonycat


----------



## Trixie1

@ebonycat Just Topping up the get well soon vibes from me and hoping that it's not to long now before you can go home. Sending tonnes of strength and love your way. xx


----------



## Cully

@ebonycat 








Hope you're feeling a little better today and can get home soon. You need something to look forward to so fingers crossed XX.


----------



## ewelsh

Fingers toes all crossed here too


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> @ebonycat ........
> Brad Pitt lookalike doctor, yes. Donald Trump..NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!:Arghh


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> I would like to see and hear a doctor like Monty Dom who do you want @ebonycat


So far all my drs have been female, apart from the dr that's just come and seen me. He was nice looking.


----------



## Cully

ebonycat said:


> So far all my drs have been female, apart from the dr that's just come and seen me. He was nice looking.


Any news from Dr Dishy?


----------



## ebonycat

Trixie1 said:


> @ebonycat Just Topping up the get well soon vibes from me and hoping that it's not to long now before you can go home. Sending tonnes of strength and love your way. xx
> View attachment 433157


Thank you xx



Cully said:


> @ebonycat
> View attachment 433192
> 
> Hope you're feeling a little better today and can get home soon. You need something to look forward to so fingers crossed XX.


Thank you xx



ewelsh said:


> Fingers toes all crossed here too
> 
> View attachment 433193


Thank you xx

I'm feeling brighter today.
My dr who saw me yesterday said I tested positive for flu, she also said I have pulmonary hypertension, maybe had it since birth (I was born three months early, with a hole in my heart), she's referring me to blood specialists in Barts (London) hospital but it can be done as an outpatient appointment.
The dr who has just come in to see me said I've tested positive for autoimmune disease & either today or tomorrow another specialist will come & see me to determine if I have really got it or was it a false positive because I've had the flu. But he said all my symptoms point to autoimmune disease & could be why I need the oxygen as well.

So now I'm waiting on this specialist to come see me.
But I do feel brighter, haven't cough since I was taken into hospital last Wednesday so they think I did have the flu, it went to my chest and as I've tested positive for autoimmune disease that's why I need the oxygen still.

The dr I've just seen still thinks I can be discharged by the end of the week (not sure if they mean tomorrow night or Sunday).
It all depends on if I can come off oxygen and what this other specialist says.

Thank you all for the well wishes, they are working.
They have had me on flu tablets for a week now so maybe they've helped, also another antibiotics which I've forgotten the name off. Water tablets (my gosh I'm peeing for England since being on them, they thought I had fluid on the lungs).
Thank you all also for keeping me sane, has meant so much. There's been moments of me being very emotional in here, I'm not sleeping at all well & when I have drifted off to sleep nurses are waking me up to do my stats, trying to get me to eat & drs coming in to take my blood. Had a pint of blood taken last night because of the high red blood cells, now waiting on another blood test now to see if that worked or not.
Sorry for the essay xx


----------



## Charity

Glad you're feeling better today. At least you have some answers. Roll on going home time xx


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> Thank you xx
> 
> Thank you xx
> 
> Thank you xx
> 
> I'm feeling brighter today.
> My dr who saw me yesterday said I tested positive for flu, she also said I have pulmonary hypertension, maybe had it since birth (I was born three months early, with a hole in my heart), she's referring me to blood specialists in Barts (London) hospital but it can be done as an outpatient appointment.
> The dr who has just come in to see me said I've tested positive for autoimmune disease & either today or tomorrow another specialist will come & see me to determine if I have really got it or was it a false positive because I've had the flu. But he said all my symptoms point to autoimmune disease & could be why I need the oxygen as well.
> 
> So now I'm waiting on this specialist to come see me.
> But I do feel brighter, haven't cough since I was taken into hospital last Wednesday so they think I did have the flu, it went to my chest and as I've tested positive for autoimmune disease that's why I need the oxygen still.
> 
> The dr I've just seen still thinks I can be discharged by the end of the week (not sure if they mean tomorrow night or Sunday).
> It all depends on if I can come off oxygen and what this other specialist says.
> 
> Thank you all for the well wishes, they are working.
> They have had me on flu tablets for a week now so maybe they've helped, also another antibiotics which I've forgotten the name off. Water tablets (my gosh I'm peeing for England since being on them, they thought I had fluid on the lungs).
> Thank you all also for keeping me sane, has meant so much. There's been moments of me being very emotional in here, I'm not sleeping at all well & when I have drifted off to sleep nurses are waking me up to do my stats, trying to get me to eat & drs coming in to take my blood. Had a pint of blood taken last night because of the high red blood cells, now waiting on another blood test now to see if that worked or not.
> Sorry for the essay xx


Liked for you feeling brighter and for you knowing what you're dealing with, not for the issues you're having.
Hope you can soon go home.


----------



## SbanR

Glad you're feeling better. Fingers crossed you're well enough to go home soon


----------



## ebonycat

Your healing vibes are working, about two hours ago a nurse turned my oxygen down from three units to two (this has happened four times over the last three days but had to go back up to three as I couldn’t keep my oxygen levels stable), she’s just checked it again and I’m maintaining my oxygen targets so she’s taken it now down to one and will check it again at around 6.30.
Keep fingers crossed I maintain the levels on my own.
I don’t feel breathless.
I’ve still got to see the autoimmune disease specialist when he comes tomorrow but maybe fingers crossed I could be home tomorrow night.
I’ll see my own drs when they do there rounds in the morning and I’ll ask then.
I so want to be home now, see the cats Ebony & Alfie, Lady dog & the ratties. I miss them so much & it has really got me down not being with them.
Thank you for the healing vibes xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

Hello @ebonycat that sounds like some positive news 

I've been reading the thread but not always commenting... my fingers are firmly crossed for you to feel better and get home.

Hannah x


----------



## ebonycat

Willow_Warren said:


> Hello @ebonycat that sounds like some positive news
> 
> I've been reading the thread but not always commenting... my fingers are firmly crossed for you to feel better and get home.
> 
> Hannah x


Thank you xx
I'm feeling 100 times better than when the ambulance brought me in last Wednesday.
Just keeping everything crossed that I can maintain my oxygen levels on my own.


----------



## MissyfromMice

ebonycat said:


> Your healing vibes are working, about two hours ago a nurse turned my oxygen down from three units to two (this has happened four times over the last three days but had to go back up to three as I couldn't keep my oxygen levels stable), she's just checked it again and I'm maintaining my oxygen targets so she's taken it now down to one and will check it again at around 6.30.
> Keep fingers crossed I maintain the levels on my own.
> I don't feel breathless.
> I've still got to see the autoimmune disease specialist when he comes tomorrow but maybe fingers crossed I could be home tomorrow night.
> I'll see my own drs when they do there rounds in the morning and I'll ask then.
> I so want to be home now, see the cats Ebony & Alfie, Lady dog & the ratties. I miss them so much & it has really got me down not being with them.
> Thank you for the healing vibes xx


Happy to hear that you're feeling better @ebonycat  
Missy smiled when I told her


----------



## Charity

That sounds really good, hope its good news tomorrow too xx


----------



## Trixie1

@ebonycat so glad to hear that you are feeling better, fingers crossed that you continue to improve and will soon be home! x


----------



## Cully

Praying for good news to get you home.
Crossing fingers, toes and paws.


----------



## ebonycat

MissyfromMice said:


> Happy to hear that you're feeling better @ebonycat
> Missy smiled when I told her
> 
> View attachment 433210


Awww thank you darling Missy xx



Charity said:


> That sounds really good, hope its good news tomorrow too xx


Thank you xx



Trixie1 said:


> @ebonycat so glad to hear that you are feeling better, fingers crossed that you continue to improve and will soon be home! x


Thank you xx



Cully said:


> Praying for good news to get you home.
> Crossing fingers, toes and paws.


Thank you xx


----------



## GingerNinja

I'm so pleased that you are feeling so much better and I really hope that you will be able to go home tomorrow! You have been in the best place to get better though it will be lovely to get back to the furries 

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning @ebonycat I hope you've had a reasonable sleep and have woken feeling rested. Sounds like you have a lot of testing ahead - but hopefully they can quickly get to the bottom of what is going on. I'm sorry you're having to go though this on your own though, it's rotten. Paws and fingers well and truly crossed here for you to be home soon - but not too soon, hurry slowly. Much love xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oscar says "Hi" and sends some puuuuuurrrryyyyyu love to you @ebonycat

He says he hopes you are home and in a sunbeam soon xx


----------



## SbanR

Good morning @ebonycat

Love and purrs from my two to keep you going until you're home and cuddling your own


----------



## ebonycat

GingerNinja said:


> I'm so pleased that you are feeling so much better and I really hope that you will be able to go home tomorrow! You have been in the best place to get better though it will be lovely to get back to the furries
> 
> I'll keep my fingers crossed for you xx


Thank you xx



Mrs Funkin said:


> Good morning @ebonycat I hope you've had a reasonable sleep and have woken feeling rested. Sounds like you have a lot of testing ahead - but hopefully they can quickly get to the bottom of what is going on. I'm sorry you're having to go though this on your own though, it's rotten. Paws and fingers well and truly crossed here for you to be home soon - but not too soon, hurry slowly. Much love xxx


Thank you xx



Mrs Funkin said:


> Oscar says "Hi" and sends some puuuuuurrrryyyyyu love to you @ebonycat
> 
> He says he hopes you are home and in a sunbeam soon xx
> 
> View attachment 433249


Thank you darling Oscar Woo xx



SbanR said:


> Good morning @ebonycat
> 
> Love and purrs from my two to keep you going until you're home and cuddling your own
> 
> View attachment 433250
> View attachment 433251
> View attachment 433252


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

Well as of about 6.30 this morning I'm off of oxygen yay......
One of my drs has just seen me, what’s keeping me in hospital now is the Blood department they want more blood today and check my red blood cell count. The blood test I had done yesterday still was saying that I had high red blood cells.
She’s going to chase them up & ask if it all can now be done as outpatient appointments rather than having to stay in hospital.
She’s also going to chase up the autoimmune specialist as they will also come & see today, hopefully.
She’s listened to heart & breathing & all is fine now.
So more waiting.
She really wants me to go home as she says I look better & I’m off the oxygen.
I’m still hoping to go home tonight fingers crossed these other drs will see me today.
I feel fine, no breathing problems, no sickness etc.
Thank you all for the healing vibes, they are working.
Come on specialist drs please hurry up & see me today xx


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> Well as of about 6.30 this morning I'm off of oxygen yay......
> One of my drs has just seen me, what's keeping me in hospital now is the Blood department they want more blood today and check my red blood cell count. The blood test I had done yesterday still was saying that I had high red blood cells.
> She's going to chase them up & ask if it all can now be done as outpatient appointments rather than having to stay in hospital.
> She's also going to chase up the autoimmune specialist as they will also come & see today, hopefully.
> She's listened to heart & breathing & all is fine now.
> So more waiting.
> She really wants me to go home as she says I look better & I'm off the oxygen.
> I'm still hoping to go home tonight fingers crossed these other drs will see me today.
> I feel fine, no breathing problems, no sickness etc.
> Thank you all for the healing vibes, they are working.
> Come on specialist drs please hurry up & see me today xx


Fingers crossed until they are white! That does sound hopeful.


----------



## MissyfromMice

ebonycat said:


> Well as of about 6.30 this morning I'm off of oxygen yay......
> One of my drs has just seen me, what's keeping me in hospital now is the Blood department they want more blood today and check my red blood cell count. The blood test I had done yesterday still was saying that I had high red blood cells.
> She's going to chase them up & ask if it all can now be done as outpatient appointments rather than having to stay in hospital.
> She's also going to chase up the autoimmune specialist as they will also come & see today, hopefully.
> She's listened to heart & breathing & all is fine now.
> So more waiting.
> She really wants me to go home as she says I look better & I'm off the oxygen.
> I'm still hoping to go home tonight fingers crossed these other drs will see me today.
> I feel fine, no breathing problems, no sickness etc.
> Thank you all for the healing vibes, they are working.
> Come on specialist drs please hurry up & see me today xx


Hoping for...


----------



## ebonycat

Still waiting for a nurse to take my blood & get it tested.
Still waiting for autoimmune disease dr to come & see me.
My main dr is going to come back & see me to let me know if the blood department will let me go home.
Aaaahhhhhh all this waiting around is sending me crazy.
Most of the nurses are nice, there’s been one or two that haven’t been.
Nurses are gowning/ masked/ gloved up for everyone in the side rooms (I’m in a side room & have been since Tuesday or Wednesday, losing track of days). It’s very isolating in here.
Just had a sandwich for my dinner. Food has been nice but I want to be home now.


----------



## Cully

ebonycat said:


> Still waiting for a nurse to take my blood & get it tested.
> Still waiting for autoimmune disease dr to come & see me.
> My main dr is going to come back & see me to let me know if the blood department will let me go home.
> Aaaahhhhhh all this waiting around is sending me crazy.
> Most of the nurses are nice, there's been one or two that haven't been.
> Nurses are gowning/ masked/ gloved up for everyone in the side rooms (I'm in a side room & have been since Tuesday or Wednesday, losing track of days). It's very isolating in here.
> Just had a sandwich for my dinner. Food has been nice but I want to be home now.


I know it's frustrating but it's best to be absolutely sure you're fully fit enough to go home. The last thing you want is to end up back there.
With all these nasty bugs around at the moment you can't blame them for being extra cautious. I'm sure they wouldn't keep you if it wasn't necessary. They need the beds!!
I keep thinking about you and sending positive thoughts your way.:Cat Hope you get the news you're hoping for very soon.


----------



## Charity




----------



## ebonycat

Yay I can be discharged !!!!!! whoop whoop whoop so so happy 
I’m being referred to The Royal Brompton hospital for more tests there. I will have all other tests done here in outpatient appointments. Lots of follow up appointments to come.
Got to have another blood test in two weeks but I can either have it done here or go to my gp’s. Be easier to go to my gp’s.
The nurse that’s discharging me has to order all my meds from pharmacy so I’m here for a few more hours I think.
But the main thing is I’m going home....... I’ll be seeing Lady dog, Ebony & Alfie & the ratties tonight.

From the bottom of my heart thank you all so much for the well wishes, the healing vibes, everything. It has meant so much to me xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

HURRAH! Oh @ebonycat I'm so pleased for you but remember.....HURRY SLOWLY! Take it as easy as you can when you get home. I'm so delighted to read this...not as delighted as you though  xx


----------



## MissyfromMice

Yessss, fantastic news @ebonycat !!!


----------



## ChaosCat

Yay @ebonycat! So glad you'll be home with your furries again!


----------



## Cully

Great news,I'm really happy for you.
Just remember you've been unwell, so take things easy.
Bet the furry family will be overjoyed to see you.


----------



## Charity

Great news, Toppy's thrilled for you (and Bunty of course)

YAY!!!!


----------



## SbanR

That's brilliant news @ebonycat . Cuddling your babies will complete your recovery


----------



## Trixie1

Oh that’s Great News!@ebonycat I’m sure your little sweethearts will be very happy to see you too. x


----------



## Willow_Warren

@ebonycat I'm so pleased for... going to repeat what everyone else has said and remember to give yourself time x


----------



## GingerNinja

Yipee! I'm so pleased for you @ebonycat 
Hope you are home by now having lots of cuddles xx

Take it easy!


----------



## ebonycat

I’m home!!!!!
Alfie came running to greet me, he was a bit scared of me at first, I let him smell my hand & then he was so happy, purring/ meowing at me, just going crazy. Was so lovely.
Ebony is sulking under the bed  
Just made a cup of tea & got into pjs. On sofa with Alfie purring next to me, life is good again.
It’s so good to be home.
I know I’ve got to take it easy for a few days.
Must wrap up with jumpers, coat & scarf when out, especially in the mornings walking Lady.
I haven’t got Lady dog back tonight, mum wanted to let me settle back home first. I’ll have her back tomorrow.
Looking forward to getting in my own bed.
Thank you all again xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

:Cat :Cat :Cat


----------



## lullabydream

Well I missed all the intense waiting of will she, won't she get discharged from hospital. I am so pleased for you @ebonycat so happy for you to be reunited with Alfie, Ebony and the Ratties not long till tomorrow for Lady dog to be back home with you too.
Please keep us upto date about your health, I think you have worried many of us here


----------



## ChaosCat

@ebonycat What a very different night you must have had! Glad you and your menagerie have each other again!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning @ebonycat I hope you've slept well in your own bed and hope that your furries are looking after you well. Lady Dog will be overjoyed to see you later!


----------



## ewelsh

Good morning, I bet you slept like a log in your own comfy bed 

spend the day like this








Or this.


----------



## Cully

So pleased you're back home @ebonycat . I'm sure Ebony will soon come round. Sometimes the 'hospital smell' can be a bit alien to them so don't worry. I expect Lady Dog will be all over you:Happy.


----------



## SbanR

Good morning @ebonycat Hope you enjoyed a good night's sleep


----------



## ebonycat

lullabydream said:


> Well I missed all the intense waiting of will she, won't she get discharged from hospital. I am so pleased for you @ebonycat so happy for you to be reunited with Alfie, Ebony and the Ratties not long till tomorrow for Lady dog to be back home with you too.
> Please keep us upto date about your health, I think you have worried many of us here


Thank you xx



ChaosCat said:


> @ebonycat What a very different night you must have had! Glad you and your menagerie have each other again!


Thank you xx
I slept so well.
Ebony was still sulking under the bed when I went to bed but when I woke up in the early hours she was on the bed next to my head purring.


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good morning @ebonycat I hope you've slept well in your own bed and hope that your furries are looking after you well. Lady Dog will be overjoyed to see you later!


Just popped round to mums to collect Lady & have a chat with mum. As I'm still not 100% (just have a sickness feeling today, it's the tablets that I'm on), my mum & step father are having Lady tonight so that I can get a lie in. Hopefully another good nights sleep in my own bed will make me feel better.
Lady was pleased to see me.


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> Good morning, I bet you slept like a log in your own comfy bed
> 
> spend the day like this
> 
> View attachment 433304
> Or this.
> View attachment 433305


I'm back in pjs, and plan an early night.
It felt so good getting in my own bed last night & waking up in it xx


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> So pleased you're back home @ebonycat . I'm sure Ebony will soon come round. Sometimes the 'hospital smell' can be a bit alien to them so don't worry. I expect Lady Dog will be all over you:Happy.


Ebony has now come downstairs to sit with me & eat a bit of food.
She really doesn't do change & doesn't like strangers in her home (to her even my mum is a stranger). Alfie hasn't left my side since I walked in.
Lady was very happy to see me xx


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Good morning @ebonycat Hope you enjoyed a good night's sleep


Being back in my own bed feels so good xx


----------



## TriTri

So pleased for you @ebonycat and for your fur family.

Take it easy, remember, slowly slowly catchy monkey  xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Ah @ebonycat , it's so good to hear you are home and happy!


----------



## Charity

Does anyone have any idea what this is? I just found it on our kitchen carpet and am assuming Purdey brought it in from the garden. I thought at first it was a worm then I saw it had a head and a leg. I thought it was dead but it wasn't as it moved its leg. Had to wait for OH to get back from walking Purdey and get him to despatch the poor thing.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Charity said:


> Does anyone have any idea what this is? I just found it on our kitchen carpet and am assuming Purdey brought it in from the garden. I thought at first it was a worm then I saw it had a head and a leg. I thought it was dead but it wasn't as it moved its leg. Had to wait for OH to get back from walking Purdey and get him to despatch the poor thing.
> 
> View attachment 433397


A (baby) lizard ?

We have them here and Missy chases them


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Does anyone have any idea what this is? I just found it on our kitchen carpet and am assuming Purdey brought it in from the garden. I thought at first it was a worm then I saw it had a head and a leg. I thought it was dead but it wasn't as it moved its leg. Had to wait for OH to get back from walking Purdey and get him to despatch the poor thing.
> 
> View attachment 433397


Looks like a newt to me


----------



## Charity

Yes, that looks quite likely. First time we've had anything like that in the garden. Thank you.


----------



## ewelsh

Agreed a newt, they do play dead! Has it been ummm hurt?


----------



## ewelsh

we have lots of these in our garden, harmless


----------



## Cully

Looks a bit lizardy to me, like one Misty brought in. Poor thing.


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Agreed a newt, they do play dead! Has it been ummm hurt?


Yes, I think it was


----------



## LeArthur

Charity said:


> Yes, I think it was


I found info online to say to put them somewhere sheltered.

https://www.arc-trust.org/newts-faqs


----------



## Willow_Warren

My kitties are normally really good in the mornings but for some reason today they’ve been bouncing around the bed since 4.30... I may have to start drinking coffee just to get me through the day...


----------



## Cully

@ebonycat , how are things now your back home. Are you continuing to improve?


----------



## SbanR

Yes I've also been wondering how you're getting on @ebonycat


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> @ebonycat , how are things now your back home. Are you continuing to improve?





SbanR said:


> Yes I've also been wondering how you're getting on @ebonycat


Thank you for thinking of me xx

I'm managing ok, walking is still making me a little breathless but I'm not as bad as before.
Lady is a calm dog so our walks are slow & steady.
I'm trying to keep away from people the best I can, wrapping up warm when having to go out & only going out if I really have too & when going out with Lady.
Just got to remember to take my time when doing things.
This virus is making me a little scared.
Luckily I've got a enough cat & dog food & my essentials in already.


----------



## SbanR

ebonycat said:


> Thank you for thinking of me xx
> 
> I'm managing ok, walking is still making me a little breathless but I'm not as bad as before.
> Lady is a calm dog so our walks are slow & steady.
> I'm trying to keep away from people the best I can, wrapping up warm when having to go out & only going out if I really have too & when going out with Lady.
> Just got to remember to take my time when doing things.
> This virus is making me a little scared.
> Luckily I've got a enough cat & dog food & my essentials in already.


Let me know if you need cat food. Happy to send you some, if your two aren't fussy


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Let me know if you need cat food. Happy to send you some, if your two aren't fussy


Aww thank you xx


----------



## Cully

ebonycat said:


> Thank you for thinking of me xx
> 
> I'm managing ok, walking is still making me a little breathless but I'm not as bad as before.
> Lady is a calm dog so our walks are slow & steady.
> I'm trying to keep away from people the best I can, wrapping up warm when having to go out & only going out if I really have too & when going out with Lady.
> Just got to remember to take my time when doing things.
> This virus is making me a little scared.
> Luckily I've got a enough cat & dog food & my essentials in already.


Glad to hear you are ok. Whatever you're doing then keep doing it, it's obviously working. When do you have to see the doctor again?


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> Glad to hear you are ok. Whatever you're doing then keep doing it, it's obviously working. When do you have to see the doctor again?


Have to have another blood test in two weeks but I can go to my gp surgery to have that done (if I can get an appointment).
I will have about four outpatient appointments in the next month or two (unless they get pushed back due to the Coronavirus).
Just have to wait & see when they will be.
Also have to wait for The Royal Brompton hospital in London to contact me with an outpatient appointment.


----------



## Cully

ebonycat said:


> Have to have another blood test in two weeks but I can go to my gp surgery to have that done (if I can get an appointment).
> I will have about four outpatient appointments in the next month or two (unless they get pushed back due to the Coronavirus).
> Just have to wait & see when they will be.
> Also have to wait for The Royal Brompton hospital in London to contact me with an outpatient appointment.


Glad to know you're being looked after.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Glad to hear things are slightly better @ebonycat - remember to hurry slowly xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We've been out in the garden, some of the wallflowers are very excited by the thought of the sunshine


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> We've been out in the garden, some of the wallflowers are very excited by the thought of the sunshine
> 
> View attachment 433918


That's very cheerful @Mrs Funkin, looks lovely

Here's something less cheerful but true


----------



## Willow_Warren

Not cat related... it's spring time and some bunny had decided to dig...










But which bunny is it?










H x


----------



## ebonycat

Willow_Warren said:


> Not cat related... it's spring time and some bunny had decided to dig...
> 
> View attachment 433930
> 
> 
> But which bunny is it?
> 
> View attachment 433931
> 
> 
> H x


Little monkeys 
Aww I love your bunnies :Kiss


----------



## Charity

We went for a drive into the country and to a local beauty spot this afternoon. Normally, we would stop somewhere for a coffee but not today.  I must admit to having a lump in my throat, the sun was shining, the countryside was green and beautiful, there were lambs playing, deer feeding, lots of spring flowers blooming, it was like the rest of the planet is carrying on as normal while life for the human race has come to a halt. :Arghh I always appreciate the lovely area I live in but I appreciated it twice as much today.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes, I totally get that @Charity - as I ran along the Prom I thought how lucky we are living here. The tide continues to come in and out, the wind is blowing and the sun is shining, it's not changed. I'm now sat in the conservatory looking at the garden and having "lucky" feelings again. It will be a different kind of year and summer but we must appreciate what we have.


----------



## GingerNinja

@Mrs Funkin you and all the health care professionals are doing such a great job, we are so grateful for everything that you do xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww thanks GN, that's sweet  

I'm very much looking forward to trying to get Whiskas for Oscar in the morning in the designated Tesco NHS hour - if they have the right batch number! It will be hideous I'm sure but you never know your luck. Paws crossed.


----------



## Trixie1

@Mrs Funkin Thank you so very very much! and to the other wonderful people of our health service. We are Forever grateful❤xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So I braved the dedicated NHS hour at Tesco this morning...shan't be doing that again in a hurry if I can help it! However, the staff were very sweet, giving out cloths and sanitiser when we went in for hands and trolley handle, along with flowers and a "thank you for all you do for us". I got tulips


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> So I braved the dedicated NHS hour at Tesco this morning...shan't be doing that again in a hurry if I can help it! However, the staff were very sweet, giving out cloths and sanitiser when we went in for hands and trolley handle, along with flowers and a "thank you for all you do for us". I got tulips
> 
> View attachment 434026


It's good to know NHS staff are getting public recognition and thanks for all you do for us.
Was it heaving Mrs F?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It was HORRIFIC! Absolutely awful. People were not being nice to one another. There are lots of other options now though, so hopefully I will be able to fly in somewhere for fruit & veg and fly out again! We have an Ocado for this week, then one for 7th April. I hope I will be able to do another for further into April at some point. It's all just madness! I dread to think how folk coped for ten years of rationing in the war years.


----------



## Charity

Everyone should read this, but especially all those morons still going out and spreading the virus. Made me cry.

I'm a consultant anaesthetist working in Frimley Park Hospital and this week all anaesthetists are being re-roled as intensive care doctors. We will be tasked with putting the sickest patients under anaesthetic and onto ventilators/life support machines. Each patient will require 10 days+ on a ventilator then may need a temporary tracheostomy to get them off the ventilator.

The intensive care unit is already full of COVID-19 patients on ventilators (12) with more requiring ventilation every day. My hospital usually has 4-10 patients on ventilators and is planning and EXPECTING 80 patients to require ventilation.

It seems the public health message is not getting through. Let me be clear. A lot of people are going to die. They will mainly be 70 years plus but be in no doubt, 30-40 year olds will die too.

Pubs have been busy, offices open, social events happening, kids parties etc. It all needs to stop. Infected people shed virus and it must be everywhere by now. It is your social responsibility to engage in social distancing. Actions NOW can prevent further disease transmission, ICU admissions and deaths in 10-20 days.

Two of my anaesthetic/ICU colleagues in other hospitals are off work due to being infected (doing ok). As health care workers, we are now EXPECTING to catch it despite PPE. This virus has been transmitted around the globe unchecked and will not stop until it has no where to go - social distancing/isolation Or patient death.

Here ends my public health message.

On a more personal level, my son turned three years old last week and is six weeks into a three year chemotherapy program for lymphoma. This virus is a big threat to his life and as I am going to be exposed this week doing my job, I can no longer live at home.

I have had to make the difficult choice: to do my job and save lives of people I don't know, or to be with my son whilst he battles cancer. Alfie hopefully will survive his cancer and chemo, but many people will die from flu. My heart is broken making this decision, but I choose to save the lives of strangers and leave him in the care of my beautiful wife and family.

Later this week I'll be moving into a motor home and will not be able to take any further part in his care for the next 6 months.

Bottom line. SOCIALLY ISOLATE or people die in two weeks.


----------



## Willow_Warren

I wonder if we could keep this thread largely Coronavirus free, we have other threads created talking about it 

I’m not saying I don’t understand the importance, I do. I’ve been keeping a close eye on the advise and what data is published. 

People on the whole seem to be heeding the advice (from my limited witnessing... coz I’ve not really been out). There are probably also people that are now too scared to go out... even for essentials like medicine and food. 

Hannah


----------



## Tom Hedger

Charity said:


> Do you ever want to say something but either don't want to start a new thread or it doesn't seem to fit into any others. Well, I thought I'd start this one so anyone can come and get anything they want off their chest. Doesn't have to be about cats necessarily.
> 
> I'll start. I've just been out to water my front garden and there are pigeon feathers everywhere.  At least I know its not Bunty or Toppy, we get quite a few neighbouring cats in our garden or it could have been a fox. I went out this morning and I'm sure they weren't there then. We have a few young pigeons landing in our tree, hope its not one of those. RIP poor pigeon. :Arghh


What do you get if you put hot water down a Rabbit Hole?

Hot cross bunnies!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

For some levity I have today made a lovely new cushion for the conservatory. You might remember I went on a sewing course a while ago, well I had my mum-in-law's machine from the 60s serviced and away I've gone! It is only envelope backed as I can't think much about zips - and I am a really poor learner from youtube - but it's pretty nice I think. I have a lot of cat fabrics too...it's funny as husband doesn't like cushions but I LOVE them, so hahahahaha! There will be loads everywhere now. I can't wait for the outside furniture to come out, I have some great cats sleeping on chairs fabric and I think they may well be for there.




























(it's not a splodge, it's a shadow on the roof!)


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> For some levity I have today made a lovely new cushion for the conservatory. You might remember I went on a sewing course a while ago, well I had my mum-in-law's machine from the 60s serviced and away I've gone! It is only envelope backed as I can't think much about zips - and I am a really poor learner from youtube - but it's pretty nice I think. I have a lot of cat fabrics too...it's funny as husband doesn't like cushions but I LOVE them, so hahahahaha! There will be loads everywhere now. I can't wait for the outside furniture to come out, I have some great cats sleeping on chairs fabric and I think they may well be for there.
> 
> View attachment 434496
> 
> 
> View attachment 434497
> 
> 
> View attachment 434498
> 
> 
> (it's not a splodge, it's a shadow on the roof!)


Ooh, aren't you clever, it's very pretty. The last time I tried to sew anything my fingers were pincushion sore. Ouch!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

that looks lovely MrsF - are you going to start taking commissions ?

(Being left handed I'm useless with a sewing machine, no matter what I do I can never seem to get it threaded right !)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you but it is actually pretty easy - I am quite challenged in the crafting department though, so takes me ages


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> For some levity I have today made a lovely new cushion for the conservatory. You might remember I went on a sewing course a while ago, well I had my mum-in-law's machine from the 60s serviced and away I've gone! It is only envelope backed as I can't think much about zips - and I am a really poor learner from youtube - but it's pretty nice I think. I have a lot of cat fabrics too...it's funny as husband doesn't like cushions but I LOVE them, so hahahahaha! There will be loads everywhere now. I can't wait for the outside furniture to come out, I have some great cats sleeping on chairs fabric and I think they may well be for there.
> 
> View attachment 434496
> 
> 
> View attachment 434497
> 
> 
> View attachment 434498
> 
> 
> (it's not a splodge, it's a shadow on the roof!)


That's lovely, I'm a cushion fan too


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh @Bertie'sMum I pity the person who gets me for Secret Santa this year  Poor @Citruspips got my practise items of the catnip kickers...they might be better this year though, haha!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(Plus I have a LOT of really cute cat fabrics...!)


----------



## Jaf

Very clever! I like the little red camper van...my parents had 1 of those when I was little, we went everywhere in it during summer hols.

I had a funny little moment just now. At the back door I paused to take my muddy shoes off...got distracted by Choccy cat, stroked him, then undid my trousers. Erm. Actually I think it’s because he normally trips me up when I go to the loo, so my tiny brain got confused.


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Very clever! I like the little red camper van...my parents had 1 of those when I was little, we went everywhere in it during summer hols.
> 
> I had a funny little moment just now. At the back door I paused to take my muddy shoes off...got distracted by Choccy cat, stroked him, then undid my trousers. Erm. Actually I think it's because he normally trips me up when I go to the loo, so my tiny brain got confused.


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Bertie's attempt at "crafting" he obviously thinks our shed door could do with some art work !


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> Bertie's attempt at "crafting" he obviously thinks our shed door could do with some art work !
> 
> View attachment 434507


He's trying to achieve the 'distressed' look.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> He's trying to achieve the 'distressed' look.


I suppose I should be grateful that he's not doing it to the furniture indoors  Although you do need a cushion if you want to sit on our wooden garden bench


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hey @ebonycat just wondering how you are doing? Hopefully all is good and you are able to get out for gentle walks with Lady Dog. Sending lots of love from me and Oscar Woo xx


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hey @ebonycat just wondering how you are doing? Hopefully all is good and you are able to get out for gentle walks with Lady Dog. Sending lots of love from me and Oscar Woo xx


Aww Thank you for thinking of me Mrs F & Oscar Woo xx
I'm ok, well not really but you know.
My breathing is still bad, I struggle to catch my breath especially when walking, even talking knocks the breath out of me.
I'm trying to not get scared about it but it's a worry.
On my hospital notes it states I was admitted with respiratory failure, heart was enlarged & other issues.
Today I received an outpatient appointment to see the respiratory clinic at the hospital for August..... which is worrying me as it's 5 months away. All due to the Coronavirus.
I don't understand why I'm now suffering from respiratory problems, I've never smoked in my life, I've done less walking these last three months due to having the (now I know) flu, but I walk everyday with Lady & have never had any issues.
When I go out I've been staying well away from everyone, I even have my scarf wrapped around my nose & mouth, just in case someone gets to near. Other than our walks & having to go into chemist to collect my prescription, it's opposite my house & I get there before they open, I'm staying indoors.
I'll keep plodding on, thankfully Lady is such a calm dog, she's happy just having slow & steady little walks for now.

I do hope you're coping well, you must be rushed off your feet at work.
Thank you for all you do.
The nurses on the ward I was on were fantastic, understaffed but still couldn't do enough for you.
Love to you & Oscar Woo xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @ebonycat  it does all sound so worrying for you. I wish I could help. Can you contact the consultant's secretary and ask for a call, explain your worries? After all, you have some complex issues and it's a long time to wait but they may be able to allay some of your concerns. I'd definitely do that, actually, particularly in this current environment. Keep safe, as much "in the house" time as possible please.

Oscar sends you a big kiss xx


----------



## ewelsh

@ebonycat I agree with @Mrs Funkin ask your doctor to speed things along with a letter to the consultant. That is a long time to wait.
Stay safe x


----------



## Charity

I'm sorry its all such a worry @ebonycat. I agree with the others, it can't help to phone the consultant and explain how you feel. Look after yourself xx


----------



## Jaf

My April appointment at hospital specialist got changed to a phone consultation on Monday so I went to my gp on Friday. I know they’re closed but they also run a tiny emergency walk in clinic so I thought I could ask them in person about blood tests. They let me in and were happy to do bloods then and there. Fabulous. Shocked that there was no soap in the loo though! 

Anyway the dr was on the phone so she told me to wait in the waiting room. Then once I explained what I needed I went through to the nurse who was a bit put out that I found it hard to understand her, but once I explained that I’m partially deaf she was lovely. It’s very hard to understand people when they’re wearing a mask (especially since my Spanish is only moderate).

Sadly a woman on my local facebook group has complained, formally in writing, that the same 2 lovely medics were rude to her! She says they refused to see her. I am certain that she was told to wait and just couldn’t understand. She says her husband went back and explained and got her prescription with no problem! Eurgh. I replied to her post saying that they were lovely to me but with her mind set I’m sure she thinks I’m lying or something.


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @ebonycat  it does all sound so worrying for you. I wish I could help. Can you contact the consultant's secretary and ask for a call, explain your worries? After all, you have some complex issues and it's a long time to wait but they may be able to allay some of your concerns. I'd definitely do that, actually, particularly in this current environment. Keep safe, as much "in the house" time as possible please.
> 
> Oscar sends you a big kiss xx
> 
> View attachment 434756


I think when we come out of this Lockdown I'll give my consultants secretary a call. Maybe they can bring the appointment forward a month or two.
I'm trying to stay indoors as much as possible, the animals are helping me stay sane.
Thank you & thank you darling Oscar Woo xx


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> @ebonycat I agree with @Mrs Funkin ask your doctor to speed things along with a letter to the consultant. That is a long time to wait.
> Stay safe x


Thank you.
How are you feeling Emma??
It's such a worrying time we are all going through.
Thinking of you & sending healing vibes to you & Mr @ewelsh xx


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> I'm sorry its all such a worry @ebonycat. I agree with the others, it can't help to phone the consultant and explain how you feel. Look after yourself xx


Thank you, you too xx


----------



## SbanR

Eek! We had sleet in the Midlands
Thankfully, it didn't last long


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> Eek! We had sleet in the Midlands
> Thankfully, it didn't last long


Snow in the North as well. Didn't amount to anything


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've started a little notebook, when I think of something I wish I could do but can't due to the Lockdown, I am writing it in there.

So far a lot are involving husband and friends.

I'm about to go and add one that says, "Give my ladies a cuddle when they are scared and/or sad" as I can't do that any longer.


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've started a little notebook, when I think of something I wish I could do but can't due to the Lockdown, I am writing it in there.
> 
> So far a lot are involving husband and friends.
> 
> I'm about to go and add one that says, "Give my ladies a cuddle when they are scared and/or sad" as I can't do that any longer.
> 
> View attachment 434859


Top of my list will be to catch a plane to Milan where a lot of my family live, give them all the longest cuddle! and then arrange a holiday in the sun for all of us! Can't wait!


----------



## ebonycat

@Mrs Funkin Mine would be to take Lady to my mums house & sit & have a coffee with her.
She only lives a ten minute drive away but this week in isolation it's felt like miles & miles away.
We FaceTime daily but it's not the same as seeing someone face to face.

It's my birthday on Tuesday & I'm trying very hard not to feel sad.
I have Asperger & suffer bouts of depression, my support worker is off work so I can't even see him (not sure if I can even see him or not anyway).
I'm just trying to stay stable & plod on.


----------



## Charity

I've just tried to get into the Pets at Home website and it says 'we'll be with you in a moment' then tells me I'm position 1144 of 1192 and there will be a 25 minute wait. Can't be that busy can it at this time of night?


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> I've just tried to get into the Pets at Home website and it says 'we'll be with you in a moment' then tells me I'm position 1144 of 1192 and there will be a 25 minute wait. Can't be that busy can it at this time of night?


There's also up to a two week wait for delivery.
My order did come before the two weeks, but when I opened my boxes yesterday I was missing 5 items. Tried getting on the site to phone them only to have to wait 40 minutes to get on site then to read phone lines are down & to have to email them instead.
I'm still waiting for an email from them to say they will refund the missing items.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Charity said:


> I've just tried to get into the Pets at Home website and it says 'we'll be with you in a moment' then tells me I'm position 1144 of 1192 and there will be a 25 minute wait. Can't be that busy can it at this time of night?


I got on at 6.15 this morning without a queue! Hope I do get what I ordered or someone I'd going to have to learn quickly how to use the garden instead.


----------



## slartibartfast

Delle Seyah almost murdered me again! She is a fighter with heart of the tiger, claws and teeth too.
I have to give her CardioForce every day, my hands look like I was trying to box with them wrapped in barbed wire instead of gloves. 
Such a small kitty...
Well, not so small anymore, today my lady used kitchen scales as her bed, she is 2,6kg already.


----------



## Cully

Don't really like @slartibartfast but I do sympathise. Having to medicate a feisty cat is not easy, and quite painful. Hope you get few cuddles afterwards.


----------



## slartibartfast

Cully said:


> Don't really like @slartibartfast but I do sympathise. Having to medicate a feisty cat is not easy, and quite painful. Hope you get few cuddles afterwards.


Few cuddles, lots of furry kisses, she is the sweetest girl when it's not about medicating. At least she is to busy fighting with me to scream bloody murder, there would be police at my doorstep in no time, she is so loud! Probably because she is deaf.


----------



## ebonycat

Morning all
Just popping in to say to @ChaosCat & @ewelsh (&hubby) hope you're both feeling a bit brighter this morning (or a lot brighter would be wonderful).
Take it easy & have extra kitty cuddles.
Sending healing vibes your way xx


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> Morning all
> Just popping in to say to @ChaosCat & @ewelsh (&hubby) hope you're both feeling a bit brighter this morning (or a lot brighter would be wonderful).
> Take it easy & have extra kitty cuddles.
> Sending healing vibes your way xx


Thank you @ebonycat - it's definitely getting better. If this is Covid 19 I caught it less sever than @ewelsh and husband. Still waiting for test results.
This is the current situation here:










Hope everybody on here and their dearest and nearest are doing alright!


----------



## ewelsh

We are fine thank you, we are managing in the day, it's the evenings where we feel ill again. We still can't smell or taste anything, not even Libby's litter tray!!! it's all very boring eating at the moment, even a Cadbury's cream egg tasted of nothing which is just criminal.

Glad your symptoms aren't bad @ChaosCat best advice, keep taking paracetamol every 4-6 hours, it just keeps every thing down.


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> not even Libby's litter tray!!!


i never dreamed there was a plus side to it.
Glad you're managing ok, just do everything you need to and get well again soon. Love and hugs to you both.


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> . We still can't smell or taste anything, not even Libby's litter tray!!!


:Woot:Woot:Woot:WooteWelsh!!! Please don't taste Libby's litter tray. Please, Please DON'T!!!
:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> :Woot:Woot:Woot:WooteWelsh!!! Please don't taste Libby's litter tray. Please, Please DON'T!!!
> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## popcornsmum

Well we just moved house in all the madness and I am so so happy Popcorn is a new cat! Eating twice a day not being sick, not even biting us anymore or attacking her brother. She comes up for strokes and sooks her blanket and purrs so much. 
I really cannot believe how settled and happy she is. She doesnt even need her Famotidine anymore as shes not sick or over grooming. 
Just shows the difference having dogs constantly barking 24/7 and now living in a cat neighbourhood with only a few dogs and not nextdoor to us makes. 
I hope everyone is doing ok and looking after themselves and each other xxx


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> Well we just moved house in all the madness and I am so so happy Popcorn is a new cat! Eating twice a day not being sick, not even biting us anymore or attacking her brother. She comes up for strokes and sooks her blanket and purrs so much.
> I really cannot believe how settled and happy she is. She doesnt even need her Famotidine anymore as shes not sick or over grooming.
> Just shows the difference having dogs constantly barking 24/7 and now living in a cat neighbourhood with only a few dogs and not nextdoor to us makes.
> I hope everyone is doing ok and looking after themselves and each other xxx
> View attachment 435476


She looks so relaxed and contented. Glad your move worked out so well


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> :Woot:Woot:Woot:WooteWelsh!!! Please don't taste Libby's litter tray. Please, Please DON'T!!!
> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

popcornsmum said:


> Well we just moved house in all the madness and I am so so happy Popcorn is a new cat! Eating twice a day not being sick, not even biting us anymore or attacking her brother. She comes up for strokes and sooks her blanket and purrs so much.
> I really cannot believe how settled and happy she is. She doesnt even need her Famotidine anymore as shes not sick or over grooming.
> Just shows the difference having dogs constantly barking 24/7 and now living in a cat neighbourhood with only a few dogs and not nextdoor to us makes.
> I hope everyone is doing ok and looking after themselves and each other xxx
> View attachment 435476


Aww so happy for you all, especially for darling Popcorn xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That's so good to read @popcornsmum - long may it continue and happy new home to you all.


----------



## Ali71

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've started a little notebook, when I think of something I wish I could do but can't due to the Lockdown, I am writing it in there.
> 
> So far a lot are involving husband and friends.
> 
> I'm about to go and add one that says, "Give my ladies a cuddle when they are scared and/or sad" as I can't do that any longer.
> 
> View attachment 434859


Good Morning - that's such a lovely idea. 
I just want to go and hug my parents....I've seen them twice in person since the lockdown when I took some rations over, but it's not the same  They are both in their 70s and I worry for them, not me.

My lockdown to do list is to complete some jigsaws (a really old hobby!) and do some things which take me away from my laptop or phone for a while. I bought myself a pushbike so I can go out with my husband for our daily exercise (he has a dodgy knee so walking is out). I've watched a series on Netflix called YOU...great but creepy! Rejoined my library so I can read, cupboards being tidied. All the little things.

Hope you are all coping ok x


----------



## Charity

popcornsmum said:


> Well we just moved house in all the madness and I am so so happy Popcorn is a new cat! Eating twice a day not being sick, not even biting us anymore or attacking her brother. She comes up for strokes and sooks her blanket and purrs so much.
> I really cannot believe how settled and happy she is. She doesnt even need her Famotidine anymore as shes not sick or over grooming.
> Just shows the difference having dogs constantly barking 24/7 and now living in a cat neighbourhood with only a few dogs and not nextdoor to us makes.
> I hope everyone is doing ok and looking after themselves and each other xxx
> View attachment 435476


That's wonderful news, so glad things are better for Popcorn and you both. Amazing how certain things can affect animals badly.

Hope you'll all be happy in your new home. xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

How can one person own this many odd socks!










H


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> How can one person own this many odd socks!
> 
> View attachment 435521
> 
> 
> H


I read somewhere its fashionable to wear odd socks


----------



## Jaf

Willow_Warren said:


> How can one person own this many odd socks!
> 
> View attachment 435521
> 
> 
> H


I have a bag full of the things, I never throw them away! Every few months I try to pair them.


----------



## popcornsmum

Willow_Warren said:


> How can one person own this many odd socks!
> 
> View attachment 435521
> 
> 
> H


At the last count I had well over 75 odd socks !!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I have no odd socks...now I feel odd for only having paired socks


----------



## Jaf

popcornsmum said:


> At the last count I had well over 75 odd socks !!!!





Mrs Funkin said:


> I have no odd socks...now I feel odd for only having paired socks


Oh goody! I'm in between the 2 ranges, I feel nicely normal! Though I'm puzzled as to how anyone can have Zero odd socks...they hide everywhere, it's not just the washing machine that eats them.

Do you iron socks @Mrs Funkin ? I nearly got the iron out when I couldn't sleep the other night , perhaps just as well that I didn't.


----------



## ChaosCat

I always buy lots of socks of the same kind, so I can match them any old way I like and if one gets torn there’s sure to be another to step in.
Like this I usually have no more than two odd socks.

Definitely more practical than vain.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Jaf said:


> Oh goody! I'm in between the 2 ranges, I feel nicely normal! Though I'm puzzled as to how anyone can have Zero odd socks...they hide everywhere, it's not just the washing machine that eats them.
> 
> Do you iron socks @Mrs Funkin ? I nearly got the iron out when I couldn't sleep the other night , perhaps just as well that I didn't.


Nope. One of the few things I don't iron @Jaf


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Nope. One of the few things I don't iron @Jaf


How slothful of you Mrs F. Never too late to start


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hurrah! Finally allowed PPE for patient contact at work! Ears optional


----------



## LeArthur

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hurrah! Finally allowed PPE for patient contact at work! Ears optional
> 
> View attachment 435992


You mean the nose and whiskers aren't?! :Hilarious


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hurrah! Finally allowed PPE for patient contact at work! Ears optional
> 
> View attachment 435992


I'm thinking about crocheting something like this. Or with cats showing their butts... a lot of butts, it will be mandatory in Poland to wear a mask since next Thursday, I need to make something for myself and something to donate for the fundraisers for homeless kitties.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Wishing all you lovely forumites a Happy Easter, staying at home, eating chocklit and enjoying the sunshine. Oh and attending a virtual church service if you are able to/wish to  Much love from Oscar Woo and his Humans xx










(Cute little Easter card from my Auntie)


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Wishing all you lovely forumites a Happy Easter, staying at home, eating chocklit and enjoying the sunshine. Oh and attending a virtual church service if you are able to/wish to  Much love from Oscar Woo and his Humans xx
> 
> View attachment 436356
> 
> 
> (Cute little Easter card from my Auntie)


I'll be watching my Church Father & two Revs live stream a service at 10am.
Happy Easter Mrs F, HD & Oscar Woo. Hoping the Easter bunny leaves you something tasty Oscar.

Happy Easter too all, Easter Blessings to you all. Stay safe xx


----------



## Trixie1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Wishing all you lovely forumites a Happy Easter, staying at home, eating chocklit and enjoying the sunshine. Oh and attending a virtual church service if you are able to/wish to  Much love from Oscar Woo and his Humans xx
> 
> View attachment 436356
> 
> 
> (Cute little Easter card from my Auntie)


Wishing you a Happy Easter Mrs F, your OH and of course the Wonderful Oscar. x

I'll be watching The service streaming live from Milan Cathedral, Italy with Andrea Bocelli.

Happy Easter Everybody. Stay Safe and Well. x


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

Mrs Funkin said:


> Wishing all you lovely forumites a Happy Easter, staying at home, eating chocklit and enjoying the sunshine. Oh and attending a virtual church service if you are able to/wish to  Much love from Oscar Woo and his Humans xx
> 
> View attachment 436356
> 
> 
> (Cute little Easter card from my Auntie)


Happy Easter! Thankfully I'm not religious as tomorrow's to-do list is to brave Asda in the morning and then work in the evening.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

PTB I don't know where you are but I think bigger supermarkets in England and Wales are closed tomorrow. Might be worth checking before you head out. 

I might watch the live stream from our local church, as I can't go to hubby's mum's grave tomorrow and that makes me sad. I'm not religious at all but her ashes are there and we visit her grave often.


----------



## Cully

Happy Easter to you too.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell

Mrs Funkin said:


> PTB I don't know where you are but I think bigger supermarkets in England and Wales are closed tomorrow. Might be worth checking before you head out.
> 
> I might watch the live stream from our local church, as I can't go to hubby's mum's grave tomorrow and that makes me sad. I'm not religious at all but her ashes are there and we visit her grave often.


I'm in Scotland, our shops aren't closed for Easter  I always find it a bit funny the difference between the shopping restrictions between Scotland and England, especially as I live close to the border so occasionally end up in England on a Sunday afternoon with no shops open!


----------



## popcornsmum

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> I'm in Scotland, our shops aren't closed for Easter  I always find it a bit funny the difference between the shopping restrictions between Scotland and England, especially as I live close to the border so occasionally end up in England on a Sunday afternoon with no shops open!


We were going to move back to England but my OH couldnt cope with the "fake 24 hour shops"! Apparently 10-4 on a sunday isnt good enough! Lol 
I actually love the fact that Scotlands shops are always open!! Well maybe not right now!


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie and I want to wish you all


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney is obsessed with spoons - everytime we put food out for him he goes for the spoon we have used in the sink rather than the bowl of food! Anyone else's cat do this?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oscar likes to lick the gravy off the spoon...it’s his way of deciding whether he should deign to walk to the bowl and eat the contents


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Annie and I want to wish you all
> 
> View attachment 436373


Love the ears Annie, or didn't your mom tell you what she's done? Happy Easter anyway:Cat


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney is obsessed with spoons - everytime we put food out for him he goes for the spoon we have used in the sink rather than the bowl of food! Anyone else's cat do this?


Not spoons, but if I put the food she hasn't eaten, in a bowl for our visitor Sooty, she pinches it.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oscar likes to lick the gravy off the spoon...it's his way of deciding whether he should deign to walk to the bowl and eat the contents


See told you, Barney and Oscar were separated at birth


----------



## Cully

Can you freeze cooked beetroot. I er....seem to have been a little too enthusiastic ensuring I have a supply.


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> Can you freeze cooked beetroot. I er....seem to have been a little too enthusiastic ensuring I have a supply.


Oh I'm not sure I have only ever blanched and frozen beets from my garden! Good question @Cully

Looks like you'll be having lots of beetroot and feta salads, yummy :Smug


----------



## Jaf

I have no idea...but watch out for red wee. A friend went to hospital because he thought he had blood in his urine, he had eaten masses of beetroot.


----------



## SbanR

Jaf said:


> I have no idea...but watch out for red wee. A friend went to hospital because he thought he had blood in his urine, he had eaten masses of beetroot.


:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> I have no idea...but watch out for red wee. A friend went to hospital because he thought he had blood in his urine, he had eaten masses of beetroot.


Yes it can be scary if you don't know. Oh and it's a bu**** if it stains your clothes.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Can you freeze cooked beetroot. I er....seem to have been a little too enthusiastic ensuring I have a supply.


How about bottling it, if you have a few empty bottles


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> How about bottling it, if you have a few empty bottles


Not sure if I can do that as it's already been vacuum packed. I've put one in the freezer and will see what it's like. It either will or it won't .


----------



## Willow_Warren

Cully said:


> Not sure if I can do that as it's already been vacuum packed. I've put one in the freezer and will see what it's like. It either will or it won't .


it's got 2 chances as my dad would say 

In my slightly stressful shopping trip today I managed to pick up 2 packs of kiwi fruit... I like kiwi but not that much!! (Also bought out of date ham... I didn't check)


----------



## Cully

Willow_Warren said:


> it's got 2 chances as my dad would say
> 
> In my slightly stressful shopping trip today I managed to pick up 2 packs of kiwi fruit... I like kiwi but not that much!! (Also bought out of date ham... I didn't check)


Could you put them through a blender and save the mush for smoothies?


----------



## SbanR

@Cully look what I found in my corner shop
I love beetroot


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> @Cully look what I found in my corner shop
> I love beetroot


Me too...yummy


----------



## Cully

Hate pickled and CBA with cooking it myself, so this is exactly the sort I buy too. Lovely on a sandwich with ham etc, and with my salad. Yum!


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Hate pickled and CBA with cooking it myself, so this is exactly the sort I buy too. Lovely on a sandwich with ham etc, and with my salad. Yum!


Did you freeze a pack? Remember to let us know how it turns out please


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Did you freeze a pack? Remember to let us know how it turns out please


I froze just one vacuum packed beet, so I'll let you know when I try it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I only discovered it when there was a jar in my “fat club” raffle prize one week. I always thought I disliked it (even though I like almost every other pickled thing) but I rather like it. I especially like the crinkly sliced in vinegar


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> I only discovered it when there was a jar in my "fat club" raffle prize one week. I always thought I disliked it (even though I like almost every other pickled thing) but I rather like it. *I especially like the crinkly sliced in vinegar *


*

*
Oh @Mrs Funkin :Wtf:Wtf:Wtf:Wtf:Yawn


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha! It’s delicious! What’s wrong with you  I accidentally bought some non vinegared in a vacuum pack and it was yucky!


----------



## ewelsh

@Mrs Funkin :Wtf I bet your a Marmite, piccalilli, brown sauce, Stilton cheese girl :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious, :Yawn I dislike anything pickled. Love beets from my garden just roasted but so messy and do like the beetroot vacuum packs as long as no salt. 

Isn't it funny how we fall into one category or the other.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Have you been looking on my larder @ewelsh  Yes brown and fruity sauce, piccalilli, marmite, pickled red cabbage, gherkins, cornichons, red peppers in vinegar...mmmm.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh nooooo  your exactly like my husband :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious he loves strong smelly flavours, I am unable to even sit near him when he has his boiled egg and marmite on toast :Yawn


----------



## Mrs Funkin

S’funny as my hubster hates all these things I love...except marmite. 

I love the weirdy cheeses too. It’s the only thing I really miss doing fat club.


----------



## SbanR

@Mrs Funkin as long as its in sweetened vinegar. I love "weirdy" cheeses too



ewelsh said:


> Oh nooooo  your exactly like my husband :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious he loves strong smelly flavours, I am unable to even sit near him when he has his boiled egg and marmite on toast :Yawn


So you won't accept a kiss off him if he's going out after one of those meals?


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> @Mrs Funkin as long as its in sweetened vinegar. I love "weirdy" cheeses too
> 
> *So you won't accept a kiss off him if he's going out after one of those meals?[/QUO*TE]
> 
> :Wtf No way and when he eats pickled onions I almost move him out to the shed :Smuggrin


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Did you freeze a pack? Remember to let us know how it turns out please


It's fine after freezing. Possible a tad softer when thawed but tasted per usual in my salad. I shall be freezing it in future if I ever buy too much again!


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> It's fine after freezing. Possible a tad softer when thawed but tasted per usual in my salad. I shall be freezing it in future if I ever buy too much again!


Good to know


----------



## Mrs Funkin

*cough* pickling vinegar *cough*


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> *cough* pickling vinegar *cough*


*cough* sweetened pickling vinegar *cough* *cough*


----------



## ewelsh

You two are mad @Mrs Funkin @SbanR

*cough cough any pickling = vomit vomit cough* :Smuggrin


----------



## SbanR

@ewelsh its Even Better if its fiery sweetened pickling vinegar


----------



## ewelsh

Oh NOoooooooo I dislike any kind of spicy heat :Wtf


----------



## SbanR

Last night Ollie was having a good sniff of the hedge when he paused and looked down the road. Then he took off, dragging me along!
Here's the culprit, our first of the year


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Last night Ollie was having a good sniff of the hedge when he paused and looked down the road. Then he took off, dragging me along!
> Here's the culprit, our first of the year


Cute little hedgie! As my neighbours had a hibernation guest I saw my first hedgehog of the year a week ago when he first woke up. Annie was highly interested and followed him about. He didn't seem to mind.


----------



## Cully

@Mrs Funkin ,@SbanR ,@ewelsh If you lot don't stop coughing I'm calling 111.:Jawdrop


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> @Mrs Funkin ,@SbanR ,@ewelsh If you lot don't stop coughing I'm calling 111.:Jawdrop


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Brilliant @Cully


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> @Mrs Funkin ,@SbanR ,@ewelsh If you lot don't stop coughing I'm calling 111.:Jawdrop


You are right! They have been contaminating the CatChat! octor


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> You are right! They have been contaminating the CatChat! octor


Yes, shame on them. I think they should all have to wear masks to write posts in future.:Nurse


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Don't worry! I've got my PPE  

octor


----------



## SbanR

@Cully, @ChaosCat somewhere amongst all the programmes on Coronavirus, one of the advisors demonstrated how to fashion a mask from a large square of material simply by folding over to get a broad strip. Fix a loop(?elastic band) either end n voila! A serviceable mask. I think he must have been an avid Blue Peter follower as a child
So would you believe me if I said I fashioned such a mask and was wearing it when I coughed


----------



## ChaosCat

I DIYed one out of a jeans leg and two hair ribbons :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> @Cully, @ChaosCat somewhere amongst all the programmes on Coronavirus, one of the advisors demonstrated how to fashion a mask from a large square of material simply by folding over to get a broad strip. Fix a loop(?elastic band) either end n voila! A serviceable mask. I think he must have been an avid Blue Peter follower as a child
> So would you believe me if I said I fashioned such a mask and was wearing it when I coughed


Actually no, I wouldn't believe you!


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Actually no, I wouldn't believe you!


:Arghh


----------



## Charity

My friend's cat, Ozzy, had an altercation with a hedgie last week, the hedgie won and Ozzy ended up at the vet which made my friend's pocket £100 lighter.


----------



## Cully

@SbanR , No! Misty just told me she's been in touch with Ollie and Jess, you know that thing where they stare into space? Well they're really just communicating with all the catchat cats, checking up on us. Anyway, they dropped you in it. "Mask? What mask?" they asked.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> My friend's cat, Ozzy, had an altercation with a hedgie last week, the hedgie won and Ozzy ended up at the vet which made my friend's pocket £100 lighter.


Oops. Ouch!


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> I DIYed one out of a jeans leg and two hair ribbons :Hilarious:Hilarious
> View attachment 437044


Ingenious


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> @SbanR , No! Misty just told me she's been in touch with Ollie and Jess, you know that thing where they stare into space? Well they're really just communicating with all the catchat cats, checking up on us. Anyway, they dropped you in it. "Mask? What mask?" they asked.





Cully said:


> @SbanR , No! Misty just told me she's been in touch with Ollie and Jess, you know that thing where they stare into space? Well they're really just communicating with all the catchat cats, checking up on us. Anyway, they dropped you in it. "Mask? What mask?" they asked.


Hmmm, what would they know?
This is what they do most of the time


----------



## Cully

@SbanR , What, when we *think* they're sleeping.:Nailbiting


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Just had to share this with you all

I've just received the latest Volunteers Newsletter from the Cats Protection rehoming branch where I volunteer and it includes an update on some of the cats that are currently in our care or with a foster carer - this in particular stood out for me

_"Beautiful Meews and her daughter Pixie went into foster care together when they were both heavily pregnant. Shortly after being in foster care they both gave birth at the same time to 5 kittens each. *They are both wonderful mums and very affectionate with each other since giving birth, always kissing each other and nose touching and grooming one another.
They were each other's birthing partner and midwife! Supporting and comforting each other, and both vigorously washing the kitten as soon as one was born. There was no differentiating between who gave birth to who, both Mums treat all babies the same.* The kittens are still not old enough to be rehomed yet, but have no doubt they will not be here for any time at all. Thank you to our wonderful fosterer, must be a handful but very rewarding."
_
Unfortunately as it's an Adobe .pdf file I can't copy the photos, but needless to say the photos show all 10 kittens with the two Mums in one glorious pile !!! If I can get the centre to forward photos to me I will post them later.

Also had an email about the current situation with regards to rehoming cats in our care. Cats Protection have decided to trial an "online adoption" process from certain rehoming centres.

https://www.cats.org.uk/mitcham/adopt-a-cat/click-match-rehome

(edited to add that if you've got Adobe you can download the attachment to see the photos of the kittens)


----------



## Cully

@Bertie'sMum , fantastic news about the online adoption. Any idea if there are any plans to roll this out to other areas?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> @Bertie'sMum , fantastic news about the online adoption. Any idea if there are any plans to roll this out to other areas?


the email did say that they are just trialling this at the centre where I volunteer - of the two other centres in the London area one is currently closed completely and the other is caring for cats that, for one reason or another, are not yet ready for rehoming. I think that it is quite likely that where CP has rehoming centres in other parts of the country (rather than those that just use foster carers) they will be setting up similar schemes.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Bertie'sMum - those kittens! Ahhhhh! They are too delicious and will be homed in the blink of an eye I think. Bless them. Sometimes I wish I could cope with having a kitten - but I know I couldn't. Photos like this make me *almost* reconsider. What a lovely foster human mum to look after them all. I bet at least one gets kept


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @Bertie'sMum - those kittens! Ahhhhh! They are too delicious and will be homed in the blink of an eye I think. Bless them. Sometimes I wish I could cope with having a kitten - but I know I couldn't. Photos like this make me *almost* reconsider. What a lovely foster human mum to look after them all. I bet at least one gets kept


I thought you'd like them Mrs F - as soon as I read this in the write up I thought of you 
"They were each other's birthing partner and midwife!" 
Like you, as much as I would love to adopt a kitten (or two), I know that I'd find it very hard to cope with all that entails !


----------



## GingerNinja

Today's dilemma.... Do I clean the kitchen or bake a cake?


----------



## Summercat

@GingerNinja 
Both  clean the kitchen while the cake is baking. You will feel good you cleaned and then get to eat the cake:Cat


----------



## GingerNinja

Summercat said:


> @GingerNinja
> Both  clean the kitchen while the cake is baking. You will feel good you cleaned and then get to eat the cake:Cat


That's far too sensible ! I will do as I'm told though


----------



## Summercat

GingerNinja said:


> That's far too sensible ! I will do as I'm told though


⭐


----------



## GingerNinja

Cake made (pear and almond) and kitchen cleaned as per my instructions 

Ankles are killing me tonight though 










I've given 3/4 of it to my neighbours , they were pleased!


----------



## SbanR

@MilleD I've just been watching Owain the weather presenter doing his drumming to the BBC news theme
Is your OH joining in the home drumming he's organising, deadline tonight


----------



## MilleD

SbanR said:


> @MilleD I've just been watching Owain the weather presenter doing his drumming to the BBC news theme
> Is your OH joining in the home drumming he's organising, deadline tonight


Ooh, I don't know if he has seen anything about that. He did a two hour online masterclass yesterday with his practice pad.

I think he is missing his full kit...

I'll ask him about the Owain thing.


----------



## SbanR

MilleD said:


> Ooh, I don't know if he has seen anything about that. He did a two hour online masterclass yesterday with his practice pad.
> 
> I think he is missing his full kit...
> 
> I'll ask him about the Owain thing.


Owain is aiming at the bored householder who wants to join in a bit of fun, so anything goes for the "kit" . Apparently he's already had quite a few uploads.
I was thinking your OH could demonstrate drumming on a homemade kit

Ps. I think it's going to be a compilation of uploads???


----------



## SbanR

@MilleD , you can see it on utube


----------



## MilleD

SbanR said:


> Owain is aiming at the bored householder who wants to join in a bit of fun, so anything goes for the "kit" . Apparently he's already had quite a few uploads.
> I was thinking your OH could demonstrate drumming on a homemade kit
> 
> Ps. I think it's going to be a compilation of uploads???


What are you trying to do to my saucepans??


----------



## Summercat

Looks delicious @GingerNinja


----------



## SbanR

MilleD said:


> What are you trying to do to my saucepans??


Ooooh, has OH joined in? How about posting a clip here:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## ewelsh

Anyone watching BBC Brecon Beacon Lolo Williams? Thats where I'm from 
Look out for Llanfrynach


----------



## SbanR

@ewelsh this is a warning! Read No Further! The following is not for your eyes!
You Have Been Warned!

@Mrs Funkin I was enjoying some pickled garlic earlier and thought of you. Have you had pickled garlic?


----------



## ewelsh




----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 437397
> View attachment 437398
> 
> 
> View attachment 437399
> View attachment 437396


You were warned!


----------



## ewelsh

I’m nosey


----------



## Mrs Funkin

OOooh, no, I haven't. Is it very subtle like roasted garlic? Interesting...


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> OOooh, no, I haven't. Is it very subtle like roasted garlic? Interesting...


Easy enough to do but you need patience!
In a bottle, have cider vinegar, sweetened to taste
Separate garlic cloves and pop into the bottle
Place bottle at the back of the store cupboard and forget about it for several months, the longer the better as it allows the garlic to absorb the vinegar and mature.


----------



## popcornsmum

Ok the garlic stuff sounds a bit gross but I'm allergic to garlic so that maybe why however have any of you made the 3 ingredient Lockdown cake that's all over FB atm?? Its ridiculously sickly but SO good!


----------



## ewelsh

What is that @popcornsmum for those of us who don't have FB it look like Nutella and white bread!


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> Ok the garlic stuff sounds a bit gross but I'm allergic to garlic so that maybe why however have any of you made the 3 ingredient Lockdown cake that's all over FB atm?? Its ridiculously sickly but SO good!
> View attachment 437426
> 
> 
> View attachment 437427


Now those photos are absolutely:Wtf:Wtf:Wtf:Yuck:Yuck:Yuck:Vomit:Vomit:Vomit:Hungover:Hungover:Hungover
Just looking at those is enough to turn my face green!:Facepalm


----------



## ChaosCat

We have found a cockchafer on the schoolyard. In German it is called Maykäfer (maybug) and the children told the poor chap off for being early.


----------



## popcornsmum

ewelsh said:


> What is that @popcornsmum for those of us who don't have FB it look like Nutella and white bread!


Plus cream!!! Whipping cream add a ton of nutella, whisk and spread on white crust less bread spreading a little plain cream on each slice then the mixture as you are making the tower!


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 437397
> View attachment 437398
> 
> 
> View attachment 437399
> View attachment 437396


Definitely agree.


ChaosCat said:


> We have found a cockchafer on the schoolyard. In German it is called Maykäfer (maybug) and the children told the poor chap off for being early.
> 
> View attachment 437445
> 
> 
> View attachment 437446


Good photos. We find them on the patio and the cats play with them. They are clumsy fliers and bash into you if you're not careful.


----------



## ewelsh

ChaosCat said:


> We have found a cockchafer on the schoolyard. In German it is called Maykäfer (maybug) and the children told the poor chap off for being early.
> 
> View attachment 437445
> 
> 
> View attachment 437446


Oh wonderful find! 
*Cockchafers* make an irritating buzz when flying, and the gigantic beetles are known for casusing irreparable damage to gardens and biting humans. They are mostly extinct across the rest of Europe due to the use of super-strength pesticides that are outlawed in the United Kingdom.



popcornsmum said:


> Plus cream!!! Whipping cream add a ton of nutella, whisk and spread on white crust less bread spreading a little plain cream on each slice then the mixture as you are making the tower!


Definitely not for me! My step daughter would love that big time!


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Definitely agree.
> 
> Good photos. We find them on the patio and the cats play with them. They are clumsy fliers and bash into you if you're not careful.





ewelsh said:


> Oh wonderful find!
> *Cockchafers* make an irritating buzz when flying, and the gigantic beetles are known for casusing irreparable damage to gardens and biting humans. They are mostly extinct across the rest of Europe due to the use of super-strength pesticides that are outlawed in the United Kingdom.


As @ewelsh says- they are a rare find here. Haven't seen one for ages.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh heck, tonight we are hosting a quiz on Zoom. We won on Sunday night and the prize is to do the next one.

Not sure how that’s a prize...


----------



## ewelsh

Questions on Covid -19


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We do indeed have a C-19 round !


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Bertie'sMum said:


> Just had to share this with you all
> 
> Also had an email about the current situation with regards to rehoming cats in our care. Cats Protection have decided to trial an "online adoption" process from certain rehoming centres.
> 
> )


I'm very pleased to report that the "hands free" online rehoming at my centre is going very well  We have reserved/rehomed 10 cats in just 8 days; which means we can take in another 10 cats who need our help to find their furever homes !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh. Oscar's cast offs until later are now covered 










Of course, he still needs to work out how to remove the cover


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh. Oscar's cast offs until later are now covered
> 
> View attachment 437627
> 
> 
> Of course, he still needs to work out how to remove the cover


Just dig your claws into the mesh Oscar then flick your paw to one side


----------



## lullabydream

Rather random but Boris says face mask might be useful for phase 2 of Covid-19 so my friends making me some.. Mines a bit plain galaxy neon material.. My son whose 25 is happy with a cosmic cat design. I can't share the fabric sadly but am sure you would all approve!


----------



## SbanR

lullabydream said:


> Rather random but Boris says face mask might be useful for phase 2 of Covid-19 so my friends making me some.. Mines a bit plain galaxy neon material.. My son whose 25 is happy with a cosmic cat design. I can't share the fabric sadly but am sure you would all approve!


Make sure you model it for us when you get it.


----------



## SbanR

Tonight's visitor. I think there was another at the front; Ollie was trying his best to dive into the hedge


----------



## SbanR

Double rainbow outside my window


----------



## Jaf

My upstairs boiler is blocked, reckon there’s a stone in the pipework. Grrr. At least it has to be in a 2 metre section. The cold water has plenty of pressure, you see, and the hot water is a dribble. Well have the pipes off tomorrow.


----------



## Jaf

Yay. My water’s hot again. The water was switched off for a couple of hours this afternoon so maybe it was air in the pipes.

I have a complicated water system as the house is old, odd shaped and has concrete floors with very thick walls. Rather than dig pipes for miles I have separate water heaters, upstairs and downstairs. 3 of them! I had a quote of €5,000 to do a central water heater. Ha! Got 3 boilers for €600 instead.


----------



## ewelsh

@Jaf you amaze me, boilers, window door rails, your talents are endless


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Yay. My water's hot again. The water was switched off for a couple of hours this afternoon so maybe it was air in the pipes.
> 
> I have a complicated water system as the house is old, odd shaped and has concrete floors with very thick walls. Rather than dig pipes for miles I have separate water heaters, upstairs and downstairs. 3 of them! I had a quote of €5,000 to do a central water heater. Ha! Got 3 boilers for €600 instead.


YAY!!:Happy


----------



## Jaf

ewelsh said:


> @Jaf you amaze me, boilers, window door rails, your talents are endless


Nah it's just different interests. I can't keep a nice house for toffee!

I had a professional teach me basic welding, I wouldn't do anything structural.

It is funny watching hospital programs, oftentimes it's just plumbing or carpentry and I think "I could do that!". Ha ha ha. Oh yeah *faints*.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I really really REALLY don't want to go to work tomorrow. 

Sigh.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> I really really REALLY don't want to go to work tomorrow.
> 
> Sigh.


Poor you. Ollie sends you kisses xxxx


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> I really really REALLY don't want to go to work tomorrow.
> 
> Sigh.


for you @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Willow_Warren

Mrs Funkin said:


> I really really REALLY don't want to go to work tomorrow.
> 
> Sigh.


(HUGS)


----------



## Willow_Warren

I'm trying to update my CV... I have been sat in front of it for about an hour now and very little has changed... My CV is from 2011!!!

Yeah...not a great time to be looking for a job... actually it's the worst time ever... but looks like it will be a case of "needs must"...

Hannah rowning


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @Willow_Warren I am sorry! Ok I have asked my husband.

Motivation & tips for your CV

1. No more than two pages, 
2. Highlight work achievements in personal profile = example instead of saying " I have good leadership skills, say as a leader I did bla bla bla give an example.
3. Be careful using humour.
4. Layout = 1 Personal Profile. 2. Qualifications. 3 Work history, present to past ( bullet points highlight all your career achievements rolls and responsibilities.)
5. People are interested in candidates private's lives hobbies especially academic aspirations.
6. Referees

Now go get em


----------



## Willow_Warren

"As a leader I bribe my team with chocolates and Costa coffees to get the work done"

Thanks @ewelsh. I know when I read CVs I want them to be concise and factual rather than fluffy blurb. I'm not keen personal profile bit but I know it's needed and expected so working on that.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> I really really REALLY don't want to go to work tomorrow.
> 
> Sigh.


How did it go today?


----------



## Jaf

Mrs Funkin said:


> I really really REALLY don't want to go to work tomorrow.
> 
> Sigh.


I hope your day was ok. Lots of healthy babies and happy mums. Xx


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> I really really REALLY don't want to go to work tomorrow.
> 
> Sigh.


Hoping the day wasn't as bad as you thought it would be.
Sending you a hug xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks everyone. I must have had a witchy feeling. International Day of the Midwife was not pleasant for anyone today.

@Willow_Warren I'm sorry it sounds like job hunting is on the cards. In the olden days I'd have been useful but I'm so stuck in NHS ways I'm no good to anyone! Paws crossed for something soon xx


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks everyone. I must have had a witchy feeling. International Day of the Midwife was not pleasant for anyone today.
> 
> @Willow_Warren I'm sorry it sounds like job hunting is on the cards. In the olden days I'd have been useful but I'm so stuck in NHS ways I'm no good to anyone! Paws crossed for something soon xx


So sorry you had a bad day, hope those two special boys at home make you feel better


----------



## Smuge




----------



## SbanR

Smuge said:


>


That's so cute


----------



## TriTri

Smuge said:


>


That was funny. They were having a great time


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Nice to see the floofs @Smuge  Hope you are all well.


----------



## Willow_Warren

ewelsh said:


> Oh @Willow_Warren I am sorry! Ok I have asked my husband.
> 
> Motivation & tips for your CV
> 
> 1. No more than two pages,
> 2. Highlight work achievements in personal profile = example instead of saying " I have good leadership skills, say as a leader I did bla bla bla give an example.
> 3. Be careful using humour.
> 4. Layout = 1 Personal Profile. 2. Qualifications. 3 Work history, present to past ( bullet points highlight all your career achievements rolls and responsibilities.)
> 5. People are interested in candidates private's lives hobbies especially academic aspirations.
> 6. Referees
> 
> Now go get em


So it's taken me till Friday... but my CV is very nearly something that I could send out (I've put 1-2 hours into it each day - I find it better to come back and review).

I don't have referees on it at the moment (and it may stay that way for a while) and it's 2 pages and 1 line (with an awkward split between page 1 and 2).

I've written my personal profile.. and I used some 360 "start/stop/continue" feedback from a couple of months ago to help me with this part (well I ignored what I should stop doing for my CV - no need to highlight what I'm not great at...).

Alas there's one one job I've found that I could apply for and although the pro rata pay is ok it's only part time...but with my CV ready I can get it out there...


----------



## Charity

Smuge said:


>


Seems like yesterday bless them xx


----------



## ewelsh

Go for it @Willow_Warren if it's meant to be it will be! I wish you luck!


----------



## Charity

I ordered four face masks this morning for OH and myself from a local lady who is making them and they were delivered about an hour later. I know they were going like hot cakes as there weren't many left. I ordered one with a penguin pattern and anyone who knows me will know that if there is any I would not like, its this one, which is what I received. My OH has said he will swop.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Charity said:


> I ordered four face masks this morning for OH and myself from a local lady who is making them and they were delivered about an hour later. I know they were going like hot cakes as there weren't many left. I ordered one with a penguin pattern and anyone who knows me will know that if there is any I would not like, its this one, which is what I received. My OH has said he will swop.
> 
> View attachment 439348


I have some cat fabric... wonder what I could charge for those...

_(I'm joking I would never profiteer)_


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> I ordered four face masks this morning for OH and myself from a local lady who is making them and they were delivered about an hour later. I know they were going like hot cakes as there weren't many left. I ordered one with a penguin pattern and anyone who knows me will know that if there is any I would not like, its this one, which is what I received. My OH has said he will swop.
> 
> View attachment 439348


Does she know you well?


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> Does she know you well?


Don't know her at all.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> I ordered four face masks this morning for OH and myself from a local lady who is making them and they were delivered about an hour later. I know they were going like hot cakes as there weren't many left. I ordered one with a penguin pattern and anyone who knows me will know that if there is any I would not like, its this one, which is what I received. My OH has said he will swop.
> 
> View attachment 439348


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
Look at it as the start of your desensitization



Willow_Warren said:


> I have some cat fabric... wonder what I could charge for those...
> 
> _(I'm joking I would never profiteer)_


I bought several from a local lady this morning (giving some to friends who are helping me). 
She's giving all proceeds to a dog charity


----------



## lullabydream

Bless you @Charity
My friend does lots of cat masks but she's snowed under. 
She made as much scrubs as she could, she didn't advertise she was making, she just got stuck in. 
Then a few carers asked for some face masks, as her business is children's clothes she got asked for masks for children. Massive disclaimer about Covid-19 now it might be useful to stop spread she's really busy bless her.


----------



## SbanR

This youngster disappeared in a flash once (s)he noticed us


----------



## Willow_Warren

@SbanR oh is that a mr/mrs fox? Beautiful...


----------



## ewelsh

@Charity :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious please tell me your OH mask is more appealing


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> @SbanR oh is that a mr/mrs fox? Beautiful...


Looked like a youngster to me, possibly a yearling. We'd managed to creep closer and I was about to take another photo when he turned his head and saw us.
We have foxes in the area. I sometimes see them when they trigger the security light. I've also seen them a few times early morning coming up my drive, trotting up the road during the day


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> @Charity :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious please tell me your OH mask is more appealing


I ordered OH boring ones, grey and green with spots so I'm having the green one. I don't think he really wants to be seen out with spiders all over his face but, well, we all have to make sacrifices


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> . I don't think he really wants to be seen out with spiders all over his face but, well, we all have to make sacrifices



I'll have a cheerful one going spare if you want it Charity.
My lady has animal print material (so not spiders) and she's running a few up for me


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> I'll have a cheerful one going spare if you want it Charity.
> My lady has animal print material (so not spiders) and she's running a few up for me


Thank you @SbanR, that's kind, but I've ordered a few more from a different source so should have plenty eventually.


----------



## Cully

I've had a go at making masks and thought they looked pretty good. That is until I sent a photo of me modelling one to my son and he asked why I'd made it out of my old knickers!! I didn't. It's from an old T shirt, promise:Jawdrop.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> I've had a go at making masks and thought they looked pretty good. That is until I sent a photo of me modelling one to my son and he asked why I'd made it out of my old knickers!! I didn't. It's from an old T shirt, promise:Jawdrop.


Show us, please, then we can reassure you.


----------



## Cully

Don't laugh @ChaosCat it's my first attempt.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Don't laugh @ChaosCat it's my first attempt.
> View attachment 439441


It's actually great and doesn't look like it's made from knickers at all!


----------



## ChaosCat

It's a lot nicer than the one I made:


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> It's a lot nicer than the one I made:
> 
> View attachment 439442


Thanks.Yours looks fine too. I followed a clip from youtube and that said T shirts were good. Socks too apparently, but I don't think I'd want to use previously worn socks:Yuck.
I made it with a pocket so I can put folded kitchen towel in for extra thickness.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> I've had a go at making masks and thought they looked pretty good. That is until I sent a photo of me modelling one to my son and he asked why I'd made it out of my old knickers!! I didn't. It's from an old T shirt, promise:Jawdrop.


Do you wear polka dot knickers Cully?


----------



## Charity

We'll soon all be going round looking as if we're going to rob a bank!


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> We'll soon all be going round looking as if we're going to rob a bank!


I was just thinking the same thing! I've just ordered some bandanas some of the material patterns are quite nice will attempt to make some masks this week, must admit I will feel like a bandit wearing it


----------



## lullabydream

Trixie1 said:


> I was just thinking the same thing! I've just ordered some bandanas some of the material patterns are quite nice will attempt to make some masks this week, must admit I will feel like a bandit wearing it


OH says I look like ninja in mine!








I thought I know I will wear bright eyeshadow to distract from the mask.. Forgetting the mask is neon like the eyeshadow so I clashed oh well!


----------



## Willow_Warren

He's today's effort! It had a pocket in the back so extra filter/material can be added



























A photo of me... that's a forum first!!

(the elastic needs tightening)

Hannah


----------



## Trixie1

lullabydream said:


> OH says I look like ninja in mine!
> View attachment 439459
> 
> I thought I know I will wear bright eyeshadow to distract from the mask.. Forgetting the mask is neon like the eyeshadow so I clashed oh well!


Lol! Looks great! A lot nicer then the surgical ones that are obviously needed elsewhere, very trendy


----------



## lullabydream

Willow_Warren said:


> He's today's effort! It had a pocket in the back so extra filter/material can be added
> 
> View attachment 439461
> 
> 
> View attachment 439462
> 
> 
> View attachment 439460
> 
> 
> A photo of me... that's a forum first!!
> 
> (the elastic needs tightening)
> 
> Hannah


I hadn't put a pic of myself on here either before but shove a face mask on and after being shopping, having a sleep then taking pic.. Happier to share. Still felt slightly conscious wearing it out though! Ah well I will get better.

Just a disclaimer.. I do have nose, mouth and teeth!

Thank you @Trixie1 I can't take credit for the mask my friend makes them, she has so much choice in materials


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> He's today's effort! It had a pocket in the back so extra filter/material can be added
> 
> View attachment 439461
> 
> 
> View attachment 439462
> 
> 
> View attachment 439460
> 
> 
> A photo of me... that's a forum first!!
> 
> (the elastic needs tightening)
> 
> Hannah


Won't that make it more difficult to breath?


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> I ordered four face masks this morning for OH and myself from a local lady who is making them and they were delivered about an hour later. I know they were going like hot cakes as there weren't many left. I ordered one with a penguin pattern and anyone who knows me will know that if there is any I would not like, its this one, which is what I received. My OH has said he will swop.
> 
> View attachment 439348


I believe one of the last catnip mice I made Bunty or Toppy, had spiders on too!?! The bright green fabric with black spiders? It's a sign!

My sister made me a silk face mask with cotton lining, but I can't breathe with it on. Very generous of her .


----------



## Charity

TriTri said:


> I believe one of the last catnip mice I made Bunty or Toppy, had spiders on too!?! The bright green fabric with black spiders? It's a sign!
> 
> My sister made me a silk face mask with cotton lining, but I can't breathe with it on. Very generous of her .


Yes, you did but at least yours were comical. The ones on the face mask are too real and scary :Nailbiting


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well I applied for job yesterday first time in a long time... the interview process is a 6 stage process with stage 4 being a phone interview (step 5 being face to face interviews - although in this climate that might be different).

I wasn't going to apply as I didn't feel I had the right experience in that area of the food industry but with a bit of encouragement from a current colleague I did and on reading the advert it didn't say you had to have experience in that particular field. Thought I ought to do a bit of research and read the job advert again...

I had a giggle this morning as at the top of the advert it say: _The preferred candidate will be self-motivated, a natural leader and developer of people and have a questioning, challenging mind-set. _In the profile bit of my CV this is mentioned quite bit (I wrote this part of my CV largely based on some 360 feedback from current colleagues).

Anyhow I've been asked to contact them to arrange a telephone interview - Considering their process it is quite possible that they telephone interview quite a few people - so I'm not going to get excited about it yet..


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> Well I applied for job yesterday first time in a long time... the interview process is a 6 stage process with stage 4 being a phone interview (step 5 being face to face interviews - although in this climate that might be different).
> 
> I wasn't going to apply as I didn't feel I had the right experience in that area of the food industry but with a bit of encouragement from a current colleague I did and on reading the advert it didn't say you had to have experience in that particular field. Thought I ought to do a bit of research and read the job advert again...
> 
> I had a giggle this morning as at the top of the advert it say: _The preferred candidate will be self-motivated, a natural leader and developer of people and have a questioning, challenging mind-set. _In the profile bit of my CV this is mentioned quite bit (I wrote this part of my CV largely based on some 360 feedback from current colleagues).
> 
> Anyhow I've been asked to contact them to arrange a telephone interview - Considering their process it is quite possible that they telephone interview quite a few people - so I'm not going to get excited about it yet..


GOOD LUCK!!!!!! Sending lots and lots of good wishes for a successful interview. Hope you smash it!


----------



## Charity

My OH ordered a battery charger which came yesterday and has come from China. Here are part of the instructions, can anyone translate English into English?


----------



## Cully

Don't you just love/hate mis-translations? 
Has he managed to work the gobbldygook out yet? Hopefully, if he got it from somewhere like Amazon there might be clearer info in the reviews. Or just ask Toppy.:Bag
I got a foot spa made in Taiwan with instructions not to get it near water.


----------



## Charity

It came from EBay. He's managed to work it out for himself I think. 
Your foot spa :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## legplant

While I am sitting here writing this, my cat is chasing my mum outside the window. She is on the window ledge indoors and my mum is outside gardening!
Just thought people would like to know......


----------



## Tawny75

lullabydream said:


> OH says I look like ninja in mine!
> View attachment 439459
> 
> I thought I know I will wear bright eyeshadow to distract from the mask.. Forgetting the mask is neon like the eyeshadow so I clashed oh well!


This is mine.... I am now just waiting for elastic to make more for my family and friends - it seems I am the only one who can sew...


----------



## Tawny75

Willow_Warren said:


> Well I applied for job yesterday first time in a long time... the interview process is a 6 stage process with stage 4 being a phone interview (step 5 being face to face interviews - although in this climate that might be different).
> 
> I wasn't going to apply as I didn't feel I had the right experience in that area of the food industry but with a bit of encouragement from a current colleague I did and on reading the advert it didn't say you had to have experience in that particular field. Thought I ought to do a bit of research and read the job advert again...
> 
> I had a giggle this morning as at the top of the advert it say: _The preferred candidate will be self-motivated, a natural leader and developer of people and have a questioning, challenging mind-set. _In the profile bit of my CV this is mentioned quite bit (I wrote this part of my CV largely based on some 360 feedback from current colleagues).
> 
> Anyhow I've been asked to contact them to arrange a telephone interview - Considering their process it is quite possible that they telephone interview quite a few people - so I'm not going to get excited about it yet..


Good luck!!!


----------



## lullabydream

Tawny75 said:


> This is mine.... I am now just waiting for elastic to make more for my family and friends - it seems I am the only one who can sew...


That's a great mask!

Elastic is going like hot cakes isn't it! Am obviously not a person who sews, hence my friend is the one that makes the masks. As mentioned her business is really children's clothes, but have got her to make a few dog things too. Honestly she will turn her hand to most things, but she says the price of elastic has gone up too! Not surprising though.


----------



## SbanR

Why don't you folk use tape n tie on at the back. More practical as it'll fit anyone then; think it'll probably be more comfortable too


----------



## Cully

If you cut long strips off the width of an old T shirt and pull them tight, they will stretch into long thin 'laces' which can be used instead of elastic. Just thread them through where the elastic should go and tie to the required length. More comfortable too.


----------



## Willow_Warren

SbanR said:


> Why don't you folk use tape n tie on at the back. More practical as it'll fit anyone then; think it'll probably be more comfortable too


My first one is ties (using bias binding I bough for bunting), it fits just as well. It's actually easier to take it off without touching the part of the mask that touches your face.

I made 3 more yesterday









Hannah


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Here's my pleated attempt


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(You can't see the pleats well when it's on, so here it is)


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Here's my pleated attempt
> 
> View attachment 439622


Oh looks horrified. Who is this stranger in my house?!?


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Oh looks horrified. Who is this stranger in my house?!?


I was just thinking the same  :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## TriTri

Willow_Warren said:


> Well I applied for job yesterday first time in a long time... the interview process is a 6 stage process with stage 4 being a phone interview (step 5 being face to face interviews - although in this climate that might be different).
> 
> I wasn't going to apply as I didn't feel I had the right experience in that area of the food industry but with a bit of encouragement from a current colleague I did and on reading the advert it didn't say you had to have experience in that particular field. Thought I ought to do a bit of research and read the job advert again...
> 
> I had a giggle this morning as at the top of the advert it say: _The preferred candidate will be self-motivated, a natural leader and developer of people and have a questioning, challenging mind-set. _In the profile bit of my CV this is mentioned quite bit (I wrote this part of my CV largely based on some 360 feedback from current colleagues).
> 
> Anyhow I've been asked to contact them to arrange a telephone interview - Considering their process it is quite possible that they telephone interview quite a few people - so I'm not going to get excited about it yet..


Good luck @Willow_Warren


----------



## ewelsh

Good luck @Willow_Warren


----------



## Cully

Fingers crossed for you @Willow_Warren .


----------



## Cully

It's lovely to see all these home made masks. My query is how do you stop your glasses steaming up when wearing them, homemade or not? Beats me.


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> It's lovely to see all these home made masks. My query is how do you stop your glasses steaming up when wearing them, homemade or not? Beats me.


I have tried different masks and have now found two that are mostly okay. When it's very cold or moist outside my glasses get foggy even with these two. But for my main purpose- wearing them in class- they are fine.

So all I can say is that it's trial and error...

What these two mask have in common is, that they are not very tight around the chin, so that the air I breath out is not forced to go out at the top.


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> What these two mask have in common is, that they are not very tight around the chin, so that the air I breath out is not forced to go out at the top.


@Cully if you have mask with tape, you'll be able to tie the bottom a little looser (sorry, I do keep banging on about tape)


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> What these two mask have in common is, that they are not very tight around the chin, so that the air I breath out is not forced to go out at the top.


I've seen some people with what looks like a nose clip which holds the mask tight over the bridge of the nose, so tried to mimic that with my glasses. It's not tight enough! It's ok for short periods like when I'm in the laundry room. The door leads outside so it can get a bit congested in there at times, so I feel safer with a mask on.
They get so hot don't they. I really can sympathise with anyone who has to wear one for long periods.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cully said:


> It's lovely to see all these home made masks. My query is how do you stop your glasses steaming up when wearing them, homemade or not? Beats me.


If you work it out let me know! It's terrible in the medical ones at work.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> If you work it out let me know! It's terrible in the medical ones at work.


octor


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> If you work it out let me know! It's terrible in the medical ones at work.


I just had a bit of a Google and found these tips.
>Washing your glasses with soapy water, rinse off then air drying will help prevent fogging.

>Try pushing your glasses forward on your nose. It creates more air surface between face and glasses.

>Fold a tissue into a rectangle and fix it to the mask so it stays on the bridge of your nose, using tape if necessary. The tissue blocks and absorbs some of the moisture escaping so keeps lens clear.

>Attach or insert a twist tie/pipe cleaner across the top of the mask and bend to fit snug across bridge of nose. (I think this was probably for home made masks as aren't ppe masks already flexible across the bridge? ).

There were a few suggestions of making the bottom of the mask looser but I don't know how that would be effective if it just lets more virus in!
Don't know how effective any of these are although the same tips kept cropping up on various pages I looked at. 
Good luck.


----------



## lullabydream

Cully said:


> I just had a bit of a Google and found these tips.
> >Washing your glasses with soapy water, rinse off then air drying will help prevent fogging.
> 
> >Try pushing your glasses forward on your nose. It creates more air surface between face and glasses.
> 
> >Fold a tissue into a rectangle and fix it to the mask so it stays on the bridge of your nose, using tape if necessary. The tissue blocks and absorbs some of the moisture escaping so keeps lens clear.
> 
> >Attach or insert a twist tie/pipe cleaner across the top of the mask and bend to fit snug across bridge of nose. (I think this was probably for home made masks as aren't ppe masks already flexible across the bridge? ).
> 
> There were a few suggestions of making the bottom of the mask looser but I don't know how that would be effective if it just lets more virus in!
> Don't know how effective any of these are although the same tips kept cropping up on various pages I looked at.
> Good luck.


Them tips are pretty much what I see on YouTube too.

The washing up liquid tip used to be used for condensation on windows, my mother in law swears by it, also potatoes is so suppose to stop condensation on windows too. Weird how that hasn't come up as a 'hack'


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> I just had a bit of a Google and found these tips.
> >Washing your glasses with soapy water, rinse off then air drying will help prevent fogging.
> 
> >Try pushing your glasses forward on your nose. It creates more air surface between face and glasses.
> 
> >Fold a tissue into a rectangle and fix it to the mask so it stays on the bridge of your nose, using tape if necessary. The tissue blocks and absorbs some of the moisture escaping so keeps lens clear.
> 
> >Attach or insert a twist tie/pipe cleaner across the top of the mask and bend to fit snug across bridge of nose. (I think this was probably for home made masks as aren't ppe masks already flexible across the bridge? ).
> 
> There were a few suggestions of making the bottom of the mask looser but I don't know how that would be effective if it just lets more virus in!
> Don't know how effective any of these are although the same tips kept cropping up on various pages I looked at.
> Good luck.





lullabydream said:


> Them tips are pretty much what I see on YouTube too.
> 
> The washing up liquid tip used to be used for condensation on windows, my mother in law swears by it, also potatoes is so suppose to stop condensation on windows too. Weird how that hasn't come up as a 'hack'


I tried the soap water and the tissue, both didn't work for me.
The looser bottom of mask is the only thing that works for me. It's not that loose but allows the air to pass along my cheeks and chin.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> I just had a bit of a Google and found these tips.
> >Washing your glasses with soapy water, rinse off then air drying will help prevent fogging.
> 
> >Try pushing your glasses forward on your nose. It creates more air surface between face and glasses.
> 
> >Fold a tissue into a rectangle and fix it to the mask so it stays on the bridge of your nose, using tape if necessary. The tissue blocks and absorbs some of the moisture escaping so keeps lens clear.
> 
> >Attach or insert a twist tie/pipe cleaner across the top of the mask and bend to fit snug across bridge of nose. (I think this was probably for home made masks as aren't ppe masks already flexible across the bridge? ).
> 
> There were a few suggestions of making the bottom of the mask looser but I don't know how that would be effective if it just lets more virus in!
> Don't know how effective any of these are although the same tips kept cropping up on various pages I looked at.
> Good luck.


You left out the one that divers employ - spit on the glass, smear it around then rinse off. It must work as I see All divers doing it on tv


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> You left out the one that divers employ - spit on the glass, smear it around then rinse off. It must work as I see All divers doing it on tv


Sorry, I thought you said 'drivers'!


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Sorry, I thought you said 'drivers'!


You would need A Lot of spit to cover the windscreen


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> You would need A Lot of spit to cover the windscreen


Urgh... though there definitely are less insect corpses than there used to be...


----------



## Jaf

Ha! That made me laugh. I used to gob on my snorkel mask, it does work a bit. You can buy a proper fluid, motor bikers use it on their visors too but I never bought it.

My super duper hard floor vacuum/ washer just blew up. Quite literally, smoke came out of it. Now starts the fight with Amazon as I want them to remove the stinky thing and I do not want a replacement. The fight will be in Spanish too which will be interesting. After Amazon I’ll try Bissell, they seem reasonable, and after that my bank.


----------



## SbanR

Jaf said:


> Ha! That made me laugh. I used to gob on my snorkel mask, it does work a bit. You can buy a proper fluid, motor bikers use it on their visors too but I never bought it.
> 
> My super duper hard floor vacuum/ washer just blew up. Quite literally, smoke came out of it. Now starts the fight with Amazon as I want them to remove the stinky thing and I do not want a replacement. The fight will be in Spanish too which will be interesting. After Amazon I'll try Bissell, they seem reasonable, and after that my bank.


Please let us know how you get on


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> My super duper hard floor vacuum/ washer just blew up.


Good luck with that. I'd like to be a fly on the wall (if I could speak Spanish of course).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I got free flowers in Morrison's the other day (free bouquet for NHS worker, as I've registered as NHS with my rewards card) and on there was a sticker warning about cats and lilies, which I was very impressed with  

I've also had to go on a dash to get Whiskas fishy - there was none left tin the garage (!!!!!! Human Mother is a failure!!!!!!!)....so we shall see if the boy child will eat a batch that's not LT35-004. I'm dreading it!


----------



## Cully

Oh that's lovely about the flowers @Mrs Funkin , it's nice to be appreciated especially when it comes from an unexpected source.
I know what you mean about not being able to get Oscars food. Have you noticed that shops, both physical and online, have reduced the varieties available now. I'm really struggling to get the food she prefers so we're re starting our food battle again, sigh. Just when I thought it was behind us.
Dropped and broke my pill crusher too so it's back to using spoons to make her Dreamies sprinkles.
Oh well, at least this is a worry I can try and do something about, instead of the things I can't change.
Hope your day goes well.


----------



## Willow_Warren

I noticed these were now in my area... I've seen a few go down the road... (seem them in other areas of MK for ages... thing is now I really really want to order something *just* so it can be delivered by robot!!!



















Hannah


----------



## LeArthur

Willow_Warren said:


> I noticed these were now in my area... I've seen a few go down the road... (seem them in other areas of MK for ages... thing is now I really really want to order something *just* so it can be delivered by robot!!!
> 
> View attachment 440068
> 
> 
> View attachment 440069
> 
> 
> Hannah


I have a friend who lives in MK. I saw one just tootling along down the pavement as I was on my way home. Thankfully she had told me about these robots beforehand otherwise I'd have been pulled up to call the police!!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> Dropped and broke my pill crusher too so it's back to using spoons to make her Dreamies sprinkles.
> .


I put some in a small plastic bag and then bash them with a rolling pin ! Good if you need to release some tension


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> I put some in a small plastic bag and then bash them with a rolling pin ! Good if you need to release some tension


Good idea, I might try that.


----------



## slartibartfast

There was a spider in the bathroom, surrounded by 4 cats. He was about to die a terrible death but then The Overlords turned the hunt into fight club. Mystique pawed Delle Seyah, Arthur pawed Mystique, she pawed him back, then Julian pawed her, everyone wanted to claim that spider. 
They were so busy with paw wars, the lucky spider ran away!


----------



## Charity

slartibartfast said:


> There was a spider in the bathroom, surrounded by 4 cats. He was about to die a terrible death but then The Overlords turned the hunt into fight club. Mystique pawed Delle Seyah, Arthur pawed Mystique, she pawed him back, then Julian pawed her, everyone wanted to claim that spider.
> They were so busy with paw wars, the lucky spider ran away!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

slartibartfast said:


> There was a spider in the bathroom, surrounded by 4 cats. He was about to die a terrible death but then The Overlords turned the hunt into fight club. Mystique pawed Delle Seyah, Arthur pawed Mystique, she pawed him back, then Julian pawed her, everyone wanted to claim that spider.
> They were so busy with paw wars, the lucky spider ran away!


Well done Spider. You saw your chance and took it. Did the cats realise it had gone or had they forgotten what their argument was about?


----------



## slartibartfast

Cully said:


> Well done Spider. You saw your chance and took it. Did the cats realise it had gone or had they forgotten what their argument was about?


When they realised, it was already too late, spider was on the ceiling, showing them the middle leg.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

This is isn't cat related but I thought you'd like to see photos of my nieces Border Terrier Reggie. Because of the lock down he missed his usual visit to the groomers for his coat to be stripped out until the groomer rang last week and said she was re-opening again (with all proper social distancing measures in place) so here is the boy before and after his visit !

Before - Iz too hot to do anything other than sleep









After - Is a handsome boy again










I did ask my niece if the groomer is doing human hair cuts as well, but apparently NOT !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It’s funny, I’m not much of a dog fan (as a whole, I like individual dogs once I know them) but I do love a Border. They seem like such characters  Looking most handsome!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> It's funny, I'm not much of a dog fan (as a whole, I like individual dogs once I know them) but I do love a Border. They seem like such characters  Looking most handsome!


oh he's a "character" alright MrsF - too much so at some times. My niece only lives at the top of my road and if she brings him for a walk down my road as soon as he reaches my gate he's pulling to come in and "see" his Aunty Sue; only problem is that as he comes in the front gate Bertie is straight out the back !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We've had some seagulls visiting in pairs today, which as cool. We never get them on the bird bath together...they do love it when the water is fresh in there.










Oscar just watches them. Luckily he doesn't ever challenge them!


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> This is isn't cat related but I thought you'd like to see photos of my nieces Border Terrier Reggie. Because of the lock down he missed his usual visit to the groomers for his coat to be stripped out until the groomer rang last week and said she was re-opening again (with all proper social distancing measures in place) so here is the boy before and after his visit !
> 
> Before - Iz too hot to do anything other than sleep
> View attachment 440867
> 
> 
> After - Is a handsome boy again
> 
> View attachment 440868
> 
> 
> I did ask my niece if the groomer is doing human hair cuts as well, but apparently NOT !


He looks very handsome with his new hair cut


----------



## SbanR

Is anyone else's cat Still Moulting?????
I brush Jessie most nights, with a slicker brush, but find it unbelievable I got so much off her last night.
Thinking of using a furminator on her tonight. What do you folk think? Good idea, or bad?


----------



## Willow_Warren

Officially made redundant as of today... I knew that was what was going to happen after the company went into administration last Tuesday. Over 2000 people redundant across the whole businesses. 

Having worked there 11 years will help with the payout I’ll get but even jobs in the food industry are slim pickings. I don’t want to sell my house and relocate (or live in the streets for that matter) 

H x


----------



## ChaosCat

Willow_Warren said:


> Officially made redundant as of today... I knew that was what was going to happen after the company went into administration last Tuesday. Over 2000 people redundant across the whole businesses.
> 
> Having worked there 11 years will help with the payout I'll get but even jobs in the food industry are slim pickings. I don't want to sell my house and relocate (or live in the streets for that matter)
> 
> H x


Oh no! That's awful! Even if you already suspected it- it's something different when it's cut and dried.
I hope you find an acceptable job without having to move, and soon.


----------



## ewelsh

Willow_Warren said:


> Officially made redundant as of today... I knew that was what was going to happen after the company went into administration last Tuesday. Over 2000 people redundant across the whole businesses.
> 
> Having worked there 11 years will help with the payout I'll get but even jobs in the food industry are slim pickings. I don't want to sell my house and relocate (or live in the streets for that matter)
> 
> H x


Oh Hannah I am sorry. Any news from that CV you sent in?


----------



## Summercat

@Willow_Warren 
So sorry.
Hopefully, if not necessarily the same industry, you can transfer the same set of skills to another.


----------



## Charity

I'm really sorry to hear that Hannah, is such a worrying time for so many people. I hope something else will come along for you very soon.


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
I never used a Furminator, as heard they can strip too much hair. Mine are not currently molting but just use mainly a regular slicker on Biggles when he does.


----------



## Trixie1

Willow_Warren said:


> Officially made redundant as of today... I knew that was what was going to happen after the company went into administration last Tuesday. Over 2000 people redundant across the whole businesses.
> 
> Having worked there 11 years will help with the payout I'll get but even jobs in the food industry are slim pickings. I don't want to sell my house and relocate (or live in the streets for that matter)
> 
> H x


Oh no! I'm Sorry to hear that you've been made redundant, hopefully you 
Will find another very soon, maybe try a completely different industry this time round. Good Luck, I really hope you find something very soon. x


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> Officially made redundant as of today... I knew that was what was going to happen after the company went into administration last Tuesday. Over 2000 people redundant across the whole businesses.
> 
> Having worked there 11 years will help with the payout I'll get but even jobs in the food industry are slim pickings. I don't want to sell my house and relocate (or live in the streets for that matter)
> 
> H x


I'm sorry to hear this Hannah. I hope you'll be able to find another job soon


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> @SbanR
> I never used a Furminator, as heard they can strip too much hair. Mine are not currently molting but just use mainly a regular slicker on Biggles when he does.


That's precisely why I'm thinking of using the furminator. Jessie has a very thick coat, almost like a top end plush carpet. With Summer here, she might find relief from a thinner coat. 
Besides, I don't want her swallowing too much fur from grooming and getting gigantic furballs or, worse still, becoming bungled up


----------



## Willow_Warren

Thanks for everyone’s kind words... 

I’ve applied for a few things but either not heard back, told it’s on hold or discovered it involves travelling to Europe twice a month (that was with 2 jobs at different companies - unlucky perhaps or jobs that involve that much travel already) 

Now... where are the pet food companies based... I’m thinking transferable skills... a food label is a food label right...

H x


----------



## Summercat

@SbanR 
If stripping a bit is the idea, then I have heard that the furminator should do it.


----------



## GingerNinja

Sorry to hear that @Willow_Warren . I was planning on moving house and job this year as I think my job is going anyway at the end of the year. I might have other opportunities due to the restructure (I found out last week) but not sure if I want the responsibility anymore!

Yes, definitely look at pet food companies as well as caterers. I hope that you find something soon x


----------



## SbanR

@Willow_Warren don't Whiskas have a site in Leics? Or is that just a research centre?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Hannah  I’m sad to read that. 

I don’t know where you are based but I think Mars are in Slough. 

Oscar sends you some love.


----------



## oliviarussian

Rosso was a brave, fearless boy when he spotted a big, wriggly worm sticking out from under the bed covers last night about 4.30, to protect his mum he went in for the kill.... one strike with one claw, hard and deep, straight to the heart of it!!!!  Cut to 15 minutes later me nursing my big toe and still trying to stem the bleeding


----------



## ChaosCat

oliviarussian said:


> Rosso was a brave, fearless boy when he spotted a big, wriggly worm sticking out from under the bed covers last night about 4.30, to protect his mum he went in for the kill.... one strike with one claw, hard and deep, straight to the heart of it!!!!  Cut to 15 minutes later me nursing my big toe and still trying to stem the bleeding


Sorry for you maimed toe, but you described it so vividly that I have to :Hilarious


----------



## Cully

@oliviarussian , well at least his heart was in the right place if not his brain. Bless him .


----------



## oliviarussian

Cully said:


> @oliviarussian , well at least his heart was in the right place if not his brain. Bless him .


He's not known for his brains


----------



## Summercat

Yikes @oliviarussian 
OH made the mistake of playing with his feet with Biggles, now Biggles thinks there is a game called catch the toes sticking out from under the bed covers.
I have to make sure there is extra padding at the end of the bed, so Biggles does not accidentally see a foot. He is rather good at the game.


----------



## Charity

@oliviarussian, sympathies and hope you feel less sore soon. Bunty used to do this when she was younger but thankfully she grew out of it.


----------



## Willow_Warren

https://www.mkfm.com/news/local-new...s-owners-after-being-missing-for-three-years/

Sad the cats been missing for 3 years... but a happy ending (And of course a charity close to my heart as that's where my two darlings came from)

H x


----------



## Summercat

@Willow_Warren 
Nice to see a happy ending and what A cute cat


----------



## Jaf

I’ve mentioned before that I have a faulty vacuum cleaner/ wet wash. It blew up with smoke and stink and scared me, so I didn’t want a repair. Amazon said no refund, Bissell said no refund, Nationwide said start a visa dispute. So as soon as I opened a visa dispute I got an email from Amazon with return details. Hum. Very glad to be getting a refund though it means a trip into town.

I was also on Amazon writing a review saying it blew up, I hadn’t pressed send but I wonder if they could see what I was writing?! 

It’s a shame as it was a great vacuum, my house is definitely more dirty now. I hate moping.


----------



## SbanR

Jaf said:


> I've mentioned before that I have a faulty vacuum cleaner/ wet wash. It blew up with smoke and stink and scared me, so I didn't want a repair. Amazon said no refund, Bissell said no refund, Nationwide said start a visa dispute. So as soon as I opened a visa dispute I got an email from Amazon with return details. Hum. Very glad to be getting a refund though it means a trip into town.
> 
> I was also on Amazon writing a review saying it blew up, I hadn't pressed send but I wonder if they could see what I was writing?!
> 
> It's a shame as it was a great vacuum, my house is definitely more dirty now. I hate moping.


Make sure the money is in your bank first then send the review, with add on that Amazon n Bissell weren't willing to refund.

How are you keeping Jaf?


----------



## Jaf

Yes it’s so naughty of Amazon, not everyone can fight them so I’m sure people just give up.

I’m alright, thanks. Can’t bare to take Percy’s name off my signature. This time of year is wonderful for the cats, they’re all off playing, but the house is so empty.


----------



## Summercat

@Jaf 
How long did you have the vacuum before it became unusable? I find Amazon, at least the US Amazon store, pretty reasonable with refunds.
There have been times when I was traveling abroad and could not return the item and still got a refund. 
For example, a Kipling rucksack that had a faulty zipper and a small travel suitcase with wonky wheels. Both items I did not realize were defective till I began use.
But in general, Amazon prefer you send the item back. 
If it is difficult health wise for you to get to town, I would speak to someone on the phone at customer service and be persistent.


----------



## Jaf

I just got back from the post office. Free postage back to amazon. That’s an improvement on the last time a few years ago when I had to pay the postage and then get refunded.

I don’t get any post to the house! Except when I got a scary letter from the tax people. It said I hadn’t paid my house rates (150euros) so they were going to come round with the bailiffs. They had tried to take it out of my bank first, good luck with that...and yes I went and paid it quickly.


----------



## ewelsh

Lottie is in BIG trouble... she only went and killed a Jenny Wren, my husbands favourite birds! She has never killed a bird before only mice or rats. So Lottie now has to wear a safety release collar WITH a bell.... she is livid 
Every one is coping her tantrums today!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

I know that I've previously mentioned that the Cats Protection rehoming centre where I volunteer has been one of the centres trialling online adoptions during lock down - well I am thrilled to be able to tell you that we rehomed *103 *cats during May and currently have a further 23 cats that have been reserved


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> Lottie is in BIG trouble... she only went and killed a Jenny Wren, my husbands favourite birds! She has never killed a bird before only mice or rats. So Lottie now has to wear a safety release collar WITH a bell.... she is livid
> Every one is coping her tantrums today!


Poor Lottie! 
Annie says you will be able to rid yourself of it easily with a little practice.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Lottie 

I have nine lovely super soft, minimally irritating collars (olive green, periwinkle blue and black) which Oscar happily wore. He doesn't have a collar though now, as when he was poorly and started on steroids, it rubbed the hair from around his neck - so we stopped.

If you'd like to try one of them @ewelsh just shout and I'll post you one. The periwinkle blue might be nice


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Every one is coping her tantrums today!


And you deserve every swipe you get from her, hanging that irritating object round her neck.

Wait till she drops another mouse into your bath.  You'll realise a bell is useless at stopping a good Hunter.

Ps. Until she learns how to deal with that bell, you do realise you'll be over run by hoards of mice!


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> I know that I've previously mentioned that the Cats Protection rehoming centre where I volunteer has been one of the centres trialling online adoptions during lock down - well I am thrilled to be able to tell you that we rehomed *103 *cats during May and currently have a further 23 cats that have been reserved


Oh wow, that's such good news, I'm really happy for you, well, them really of course.:Happy


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Lottie is in BIG trouble... she only went and killed a Jenny Wren, my husbands favourite birds! She has never killed a bird before only mice or rats. So Lottie now has to wear a safety release collar WITH a bell.... she is livid
> Every one is coping her tantrums today!


Oh Lottie how could you? 
Stay away from magpies though. Poor Sooty, they keep ganging up on him for catching one last year and they don't forget. 
Misty wears a collar and doesn't seem to mind so you might get used to it. 
Your mum will not thank you if she's woken up by angry birds screeching for your blood so you'll just have to put up with it until you can learn to behave. And don't get chasing any more!:Finger


----------



## slartibartfast

Attack of the evil book critic!!!















I think it was Delle Seyah.


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Lottie
> 
> I have nine lovely super soft, minimally irritating collars (olive green, periwinkle blue and black) which Oscar happily wore. He doesn't have a collar though now, as when he was poorly and started on steroids, it rubbed the hair from around his neck - so we stopped.
> 
> If you'd like to try one of them @ewelsh just shout and I'll post you one. The periwinkle blue might be nice


Thank you @Mrs Funkin and Oscar Woo, that is a very kind offer. 
I made Lottie wear a collar when she first started going outside, then changed to reflective ones so I could find her at night to grab her or March her inside. Somewhere along the years the collars sort of stopped. Back to them now but with bells. I honestly have bulk stock but thank you for the kind offer. X


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> I honestly have bulk stock


:Jawdrop
I wonder how long it'll take Lottie to get rid of them


----------



## Cully

slartibartfast said:


> Attack of the evil book critic!!!
> View attachment 441583
> View attachment 441582
> 
> I think it was Delle Seyah.


Well that's one way of getting her opinion across! 
The black cat looks scary upside down. I couldn't tell which way it was up at first.
I think the lesson is, don't leave anything important near litter trays!


----------



## slartibartfast

Cully said:


> Well that's one way of getting her opinion across!
> The black cat looks scary upside down. I couldn't tell which way it was up at first.
> I think the lesson is, don't leave anything important near litter trays!


The cat is a demon, Behemoth. It's 'Master and Margarita' in the tray.


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> :Jawdrop
> I wonder how long it'll take Lottie to get rid of them


One a night probably


----------



## SbanR

Oh my, a council worker is just unloading a truckload of fresh wood chips.
Guess what I'll be doing this afternoon instead of having a siesta
On second thoughts, might need a well earned rest after that


----------



## Cully

You need a 'truck load' of wood chips:Wideyed. How many cats are you now catering for @SbanR ?


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> You need a 'truck load' of wood chips:Wideyed. How many cats are you now catering for @SbanR ?


8 black buckets later, I'm stopping for a mug of tea


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> Oh my, a council worker is just unloading a truckload of fresh wood chips.
> Guess what I'll be doing this afternoon instead of having a siesta
> On second thoughts, might need a well earned rest after that


What are you using the wood chips for @SbanR :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> What are you using the wood chips for @SbanR :Hilarious:Hilarious


Not what you're thinking


----------



## ewelsh

@SbanR I would love free mulch but my dogs would think all their birthdays had come at once


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> @SbanR I would love free mulch but my dogs would think all their birthdays had come at once


I do use it as mulch for my shrubs, but also for the kids toilet area. A good 7". Thinking of adding a few more bucket loads as they do settle down. Today, before the various cats n dogs christen the pile

Ps. If the kids want to piddle on the chips round the shrubs, I don't mind. Ollie had done that before. It's fertiliser?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@Willow_Warren just thought you would like to know that the beautiful blanket you sent Bertie for Christmas is finally getting some attention from himself. I tried it in different places and then lo and behold found the perfect place  Since placing it in this position he has hardly left it !!!


----------



## Cully

ARRRGGHH! I had my shopping delivered and was just about to wash some stuff before putting it away when my tiger loaf fell in the water (clean). Although it's a plastic bag it's apparently not waterproof, much to my dismay. So now I have a damp, slightly soggy loaf and need to know how I can rescue it. Can I just bake it in the oven? 
Washing your shopping. who'd a thought it!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> ARRRGGHH! I had my shopping delivered and was just about to wash some stuff before putting it away when my tiger loaf fell in the water (clean). Although it's a plastic bag it's apparently not waterproof, much to my dismay. So now I have a damp, slightly soggy loaf and need to know how I can rescue it. Can I just bake it in the oven?
> Washing your shopping. who'd a thought it!


Yes 

I used to "refresh" stale bread by brushing it with milk and then putting it in a hot oven for a few minutes !


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> Yes
> 
> I used to "refresh" stale bread by brushing it with milk and then putting it in a hot oven for a few minutes !


Thanks, I'll put it in the oven when I cook dinner.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My poor best mate had bad news about one of their cats last night. She has an abdominal mass and the prognosis is poor. My poor god-daughter is distraught. I have sent them the information on the sticky that @Ceiling Kitty so helpfully once posted.

Poor little Minky  I'm so sad for her (and I'm sad for her kitty brother Milo, too). They got her from a farm, taken much too young from her mum and she's been our god-daughter's constant companion. I am waiting to hear what they have decided, as they were talking to the vet again today. Please keep her in your thoughts if you can.


----------



## Cully

@Mrs Funkin , sending positive thoughts for good news. How sad to be going through such a worrying time.


----------



## Cully

If anyone's interested on TV 5 Star 8-11pm, two programs about cats.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> If anyone's interested on TV 5 Star 8-11pm, two programs about cats.


I've recorded both as they clashed with something else that I wanted to watch - will do nicely for this afternoon's watch if we get the forecasted rain !!


----------



## ewelsh

@Mrs Funkin sending love, positivity and every healing vibe possible for Minky xx


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> My poor best mate had bad news about one of their cats last night. She has an abdominal mass and the prognosis is poor. My poor god-daughter is distraught. I have sent them the information on the sticky that @Ceiling Kitty so helpfully once posted.
> 
> Poor little Minky  I'm so sad for her (and I'm sad for her kitty brother Milo, too). They got her from a farm, taken much too young from her mum and she's been our god-daughter's constant companion. I am waiting to hear what they have decided, as they were talking to the vet again today. Please keep her in your thoughts if you can.


So sorry to read this, same problem as my friend had recently. No one wants to hear news like that. Sending a hug to all xx


----------



## lullabydream

Just seen this @Mrs Funkin, sending love to you and your god daughter and family. So sorry to hear this sad news.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you all, not heard from them yet. I don’t want to hassle them asking about her.


----------



## Jaf

Oh poor little Minky. I hope it’s treatable.


----------



## GingerNinja

I've bitten the bullet and put my house on the market! Bonkers I know but I'm so unhappy in my job and with all this horrible virus goings on I've decided to test the market and see what happens.

I really need a bungalow, a point that's become very clear this week as getting ready to market the house has ended up with me having to walk with crutches after trying to clean from to bottom

I'm terrified really but suppose I can change my mind!!


----------



## Ringypie

GingerNinja said:


> I've bitten the bullet and put my house on the market! Bonkers I know but I'm so unhappy in my job and with all this horrible virus goings on I've decided to test the market and see what happens.
> 
> I really need a bungalow, a point that's become very clear this week as getting ready to market the house has ended up with me having to walk with crutches after trying to clean from to bottom
> 
> I'm terrified really but suppose I can change my mind!!


That sounds awful you poor thing! I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## SbanR

For those of you wanting a mousey treat for your darlings


----------



## Summercat

Good luck with changing house @GingerNinja hope it goes smoothly ☘


----------



## ebonycat

After coming out of hospital in March I was still getting breathless, my outpatient appointment for the respiratory clinic isn’t until August but my breathing has got really bad this last week or so.
This morning was the worse it’s been since I was admitted in March.
Phoned an ambulance & they came within 15 minutes.
I’m on oxygen in a&e, just had bloods taken.
They know I’ve been diagnosed pulmonary hypertension & was in hospital with breathlessness in March for over a week.
I’ll keep you all updated when I know more.
I’ve packed an overnight bag in case I’ve got to stay in.
Mums got Lady dog & she will check in on the cats & ratties.


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> After coming out of hospital in March I was still getting breathless, my outpatient appointment for the respiratory clinic isn't until August but my breathing has got really bad this last week or so.
> This morning was the worse it's been since I was admitted in March.
> Phoned an ambulance & they came within 15 minutes.
> I'm on oxygen in a&e, just had bloods taken.
> They know I've been diagnosed pulmonary hypertension & was in hospital with breathlessness in March for over a week.
> I'll keep you all updated when I know more.
> I've packed an overnight bag in case I've got to stay in.
> Mums got Lady dog & she will check in on the cats & ratties.


Sorry to hear that, @ebonycat 
Hope you'll soon be better!


----------



## Summercat

@ebonycat 
So sorry to hear, hope you get results quickly and feel better fast.
☘☘☘☘


----------



## lullabydream

Fingers crossed for you @ebonycat that A and E can make you feel more comfortable soon.

Get Well wishes from me and the dogs!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no @ebonycat I am so sad to read that you're back in a&e 

Hopefully they can get to the bottom of the problem very quickly and get you on the mend (even if it means staying in again). Sending lots of love xx


----------



## Trixie1

ebonycat said:


> After coming out of hospital in March I was still getting breathless, my outpatient appointment for the respiratory clinic isn't until August but my breathing has got really bad this last week or so.
> This morning was the worse it's been since I was admitted in March.
> Phoned an ambulance & they came within 15 minutes.
> I'm on oxygen in a&e, just had bloods taken.
> They know I've been diagnosed pulmonary hypertension & was in hospital with breathlessness in March for over a week.
> I'll keep you all updated when I know more.
> I've packed an overnight bag in case I've got to stay in.
> Mums got Lady dog & she will check in on the cats & ratties.


Oh no! Sending you get well wishes and hoping that you feel better and more comfortable very, very soon. Lots of love xx


----------



## ebonycat

Thank you so much everyone, I really need your well wishes.
I’m staying in the night, just waiting for a bed on a ward.

I’ve had a chest X-ray which showed fluid on the lungs or around the lungs. Which they’ve given me something to hopefully get rid of it.
Once on the ward I will have an ecg scan.
Waiting on blood test results.
I can’t come off oxygen as I’m still breathless but once on the ward & when they have results back they will know more.
I’ve told them I have had a lung infection, they’ve given me more antibiotics through the cannula in my arm.
Feel rough, it’s been a long day, I need a cup of tea....... they don’t have tea here, only water.
Once on the ward I will plead with a nurse to make me a cup of tea.

Why am I struggling breathing, it all came in December, since then everything is happening.
I don’t smoke (never have), I don’t drink. I eat fairly healthy.
Thank you so much for your love & support. Means so much xx


----------



## SbanR

Sorry you're back in hospital @ebonycat .
Sending best wishes you recover quickly. Xx


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Sorry you're back in hospital @ebonycat .
> Sending best wishes you recover quickly. Xx


Thank you.
I'm feeling fed up at the moment, I'm tired, I miss the animals.
I know I'm in the best place to get better but I'm just sick of feeling so breathless & ill :Arghh


----------



## SbanR

ebonycat said:


> Thank you.
> I'm feeling fed up at the moment, I'm tired, I miss the animals.
> I know I'm in the best place to get better but I'm just sick of feeling so breathless & ill :Arghh


{{{Hugs}}}


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> Thank you.
> I'm feeling fed up at the moment, I'm tired, I miss the animals.
> I know I'm in the best place to get better but I'm just sick of feeling so breathless & ill :Arghh


Hope your night was as good as possible under these circumstances. And hope they find the source of all your respiratory issues and can do something about it fast!


----------



## Summercat

Hope things are a bit better this morning @ebonycat & you have had a nice cup of tea❤


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> {{{Hugs}}}


Thank you I needed them hugs x


----------



## ebonycat

Morning all,
Awful night, didn’t fall asleep till gone 2.30, then awake at just after 5.
Nurse is now going to make me a cup of tea.
Still on oxygen.
Hopefully I’ll know more when the Drs do their rounds this morning.
It’s a very busy ward, lots of noise.
Feeling a bit brighter, think having the oxygen has helped. I’m just very tired.
Hope you all have a nice day xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

@ebonycat sorry to hear you are back in hospital. Hope you get your cup of tea soon...

Wishing you a speedy recovery so you can get back home.

H x


----------



## ebonycat

Had my cup of tea, bliss


----------



## Charity

I missed this yesterday. Sorry you feel poorly again, hope today is better and you're soon home. Sending love and hugs and big purrs from B&T xx


----------



## ewelsh

Sorry you are poorly again @ebonycat xxxxx sending all our love xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @ebonycat Oscar sends you a snoozy snuggle xxx










I hope you are feeling a bit better xx


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @ebonycat Oscar sends you a snoozy snuggle xxx
> 
> View attachment 442441
> 
> 
> I hope you are feeling a bit better xx


Thank you darling Oscar Woo, I need a snuggle right now.

It's very odd being in hospital & no visitors allowed here.
I'm being moved to another ward suited to respiratory diseases, I've been waiting all afternoon & evening. Nurses & sisters are lovely here though, just really busy here.
I hope I meet my respiratory Drs tomorrow morning & will know more then. That's if I've moved wards by then.
I'm very tired, still on oxygen & very worried over what's wrong with my lungs. 
I've managed to eat a bit today so feeling a bit brighter xx


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> Thank you darling Oscar Woo, I need a snuggle right now.
> 
> It's very odd being in hospital & no visitors allowed here.
> I'm being moved to another ward suited to respiratory diseases, I've been waiting all afternoon & evening. Nurses & sisters are lovely here though, just really busy here.
> I hope I meet my respiratory Drs tomorrow morning & will know more then. That's if I've moved wards by then.
> I'm very tired, still on oxygen & very worried over what's wrong with my lungs.
> I've managed to eat a bit today so feeling a bit brighter xx


Thinking of you and hoping you'll get better answers today!


----------



## Summercat

Good morning @ebonycat hope you get a nice cup of tea & some answers ☘


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Thinking of you and hoping you'll get better answers today!


Thank you x



Summercat said:


> Good morning @ebonycat hope you get a nice cup of tea & some answers ☘


Thank you x

Had another rough night, I was moved to another ward at around midnight. Then I think I finally fell asleep just after 2.30am, then awake at 5.
Hopefully I will see the respiratory Drs this morning & I get answers to what's wrong & what's happening next.
Still on oxygen.
Hope everyone has a good day.
It's sunny here & already very hot on the ward xx


----------



## Ringypie

ebonycat said:


> Thank you x
> 
> Thank you x
> 
> Had another rough night, I was moved to another ward at around midnight. Then I think I finally fell asleep just after 2.30am, then awake at 5.
> Hopefully I will see the respiratory Drs this morning & I get answers to what's wrong & what's happening next.
> Still on oxygen.
> Hope everyone has a good day.
> It's sunny here & already very hot on the ward xx


You poor thing. I hope they get to the bottom of what's going on and that you feel better very soon. 
Meanwhile here's Flint to make you smile


----------



## SbanR

Sorry you're still feeling rough @ebonycat .
Hope you've had a cup of tea (and top up) and you get some answers today


----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh

Oh @ebonycat you are having a time of it. I hope you get answers today to put your thoughts at rest a little.

Little card to cheer you up and make you smile xx


----------



## ebonycat

Ringypie said:


> You poor thing. I hope they get to the bottom of what's going on and that you feel better very soon.
> Meanwhile here's Flint to make you smile
> View attachment 442455


Oh darling Flint just seeing you cheers me up.
Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Sorry you're still feeling rough @ebonycat .
> Hope you've had a cup of tea (and top up) and you get some answers today


Thank you, have had toast & a coffee x



Charity said:


> View attachment 442467


Thank you x



ewelsh said:


> Oh @ebonycat you are having a time of it. I hope you get answers today to put your thoughts at rest a little.
> 
> Little card to cheer you up and make you smile xx
> 
> View attachment 442468


Thank you
That made me smile, thank you x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Dear @ebonycat I have got my paws crossed that you speak to the doctor and feel better soon, so you can get home to your fluffies. In the meantime I am sending you a furry kiss, love from Oscar Woo xx


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Dear @ebonycat I have got my paws crossed that you speak to the doctor and feel better soon, so you can get home to your fluffies. In the meantime I am sending you a furry kiss, love from Oscar Woo xx
> 
> View attachment 442476


Still waiting for Drs.
Thank you darling boy :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

So ok I’ve just met two of my Drs, there’s changes to my lungs & so they need to know what these changes are before giving me a diagnosis.
My red blood count is too high & so they are going to take a pint of blood away & throw it away (they did this in March as my red blood cells were too high then as well).
They are going to start me on blood thinners & see how I get on as to whether I need them all the time.
They are still talking about heart problems (I was born with a congenital heart condition, hole in heart), they talked about heart problems in March as well.

So now lots going on, more tests, bigger team of Drs are involved now but still no full answers.
And more needles :Arghh
And having to give a pint of blood away :Arghh

On a plus my lunchtime sandwich was nice lol


----------



## lullabydream

ebonycat said:


> So ok I've just met two of my Drs, there's changes to my lungs & so they need to know what these changes are before giving me a diagnosis.
> My red blood count is too high & so they are going to take a pint of blood away & throw it away (they did this in March as my red blood cells were too high then as well).
> They are going to start me on blood thinners & see how I get on as to whether I need them all the time.
> They are still talking about heart problems (I was born with a congenital heart condition, hole in heart), they talked about heart problems in March as well.
> 
> So now lots going on, more tests, bigger team of Drs are involved now but still no full answers.
> And more needles :Arghh
> And having to give a pint of blood away :Arghh
> 
> On a plus my lunchtime sandwich was nice lol


Glad you have got a good team of doctors on your case. 
What a blooming nightmare for you.

At least you are still showing us you can still smile over your lunch. Which is lovely to hear.

Sending positive vibes, and my thoughts are with you at this time. Am hoping getting rid of your blood will help, what's a pint when you have 7 more eh!


----------



## ebonycat

lullabydream said:


> Glad you have got a good team of doctors on your case.
> What a blooming nightmare for you.
> 
> At least you are still showing us you can still smile over your lunch. Which is lovely to hear.
> 
> Sending positive vibes, and my thoughts are with you at this time. Am hoping getting rid of your blood will help, what's a pint when you have 7 more eh!


I have to smile through all this.
I've got a sore butt today from all this sitting around. I can't walk around as I'm hocked up to oxygen.
Think my head is going to explode, Lots of different Drs, asking too many questions & telling me different things :Wideyed


----------



## Cully

Just caught up with this post and am so sorry to hear you are unwell again. Hopefully you'll get a full MOT a.s.a.p. and are soon on the mend.


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> I have to smile through all this.
> I've got a sore butt today from all this sitting around. I can't walk around as I'm hocked up to oxygen.
> Think my head is going to explode, Lots of different Drs, asking too many questions & telling me different things :Wideyed


Poor you, it must be so confusing and annoying!


----------



## SbanR

'Liked' for that decent sandwich @ebonycat 
Ach, what a waste of a good pint of blood ( my friend's OH has the same problem with high red blood cell count).
And your poor bum
Topping up the good vibes. Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@ebonycat if you are going to be in hospital for a little bit and your bum is feeling sore (as in skin sore, rather than numb bum!), please ask if they have any medihoney, it's very good for when you are in a hospital bed for a while (and don't forget the back of your heels too). Lots of love xx


----------



## ebonycat

Morning all, well last night was a better night sleep wise. Slept on & off without the need for sleeping tablets & wasn’t so hot.
Yesterday was a long day, not much happened only Drs coming to see me & talk with me etc. More meds given to me through the needle in my arm.
Hopefully a phlebotomist will see me today at some point to take that pint of blood.
Still waiting for the respiratory Drs to see me, hopefully today fingers crossed.
There’s lots of waiting around. The nurses have all been nice & the three other women patients in the beds in my bay are nice.
I feel a bit brighter after being able to sleep bit better last night.

Thank you all for your well wishes they are much appreciated.
I’m missing my furbabies.
Hope everyone has a good day xx


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> @ebonycat if you are going to be in hospital for a little bit and your bum is feeling sore (as in skin sore, rather than numb bum!), please ask if they have any medihoney, it's very good for when you are in a hospital bed for a while (and don't forget the back of your heels too). Lots of love xx


Thank you 
It's more of a numb bum rather than sore. Too much sitting around. Can only get up to go to the bathroom & back xx


----------



## Summercat

@ebonycat 
Hope you get some clarity and your recovery is soon on track ☘


----------



## SbanR

It's good you managed to get a better night's sleep @ebonycat . A slight improvement, which I hope you'll see continue
Holding you in my thoughts xx


----------



## Charity

Glad you managed to get some sleep and hope you have a more positive day @ebonycat xx


----------



## ebonycat

Thank you all, you all are cheering me up.
Just waiting for my toast & coffee.
Day staff have just started so very busy here now xx


----------



## Cully




----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> View attachment 442558


Thank you x


----------



## ebonycat

Well the phlebotomists nurses came & took a pint of my blood away & then took more for testing.
I might need another venesection in a week or two time, it depends what the blood tests come back as. Then they will keep testing blood.
Still waiting for respiratory Drs & my main Drs are due this morning as well.
You’re keeping me sane here xx


----------



## ebonycat

One of my Drs has just seen me, I do have pulmonary hypertension, Polycythaemia (which is high red blood cells) & a lung disease (which I can’t remember the name of), the lung disease is connected to the pulmonary hypertension.
They can’t treat pulmonary hypertension here in this hospital as it’s a rare condition, they've referred me to The Royal Brompton hospital in London (also the hospital that treated my heart condition me when I was born). They are meant to be phoning me.
I Might go home today, they’ve taken me off of oxygen to see if I can maintain the oxygen levels that they want to to keep. 
At the moment I’ve got more antibiotics being dripped into me & they've got to monitor my oxygen stats to make sure I’m stable at the oxygen levels they want me to keep. When back home I have to take things slowly, deep breathes & rest when I feel out of breath.


----------



## Charity

Let's hope you can go home soon which will cheer you up and hope you hear soon from the other hospital xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh goodness me @ebonycat  Have they said which type of PHTN you have (I assume type 1, 2 or 3, the lung condition may be pulmonary fibrosis, or COPD)? I am thinking of you and hoping that you are seen very soon by the Brompton, I'm sure you will be now they know what is going on and hopefully you can quickly be seen and started on treatment.

Sending a bundle of love xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh goodness me @ebonycat  Have they said which type of PHTN you have (I assume type 1, 2 or 3, the lung condition may be pulmonary fibrosis, or COPD)? I am thinking of you and hoping that you are seen very soon by the Brompton, I'm sure you will be now they know what is going on and hopefully you can quickly be seen and started on treatment.
> 
> Sending a bundle of love xxx


They are running more tests.

Oh I don't feel well & could cry :Arghh
Three nurses have just tried to take more blood & failed.
I have needle marks everywhere.....
Now I need to wait for a Dr to come & take my blood as nurses can't find veins


----------



## Summercat

Oh no, try to drink lots of water @ebonycat , if you are dehydrated it can be harder to find a vein I have been told.
(Speaks as someone who has been told they have small veins and jabbed a lot)


----------



## Cully

@ebonycat , I agree with Summercat as I am very difficult to take blood from and was told to always have plenty to drink beforehand as it's more difficult if you're at all dehydrated. Clenching and unclenching fists apparently helps too. But only do that shortly before, or the poor nurse/doctor will think you're gonna punch 'em one!!!
Good luck, and hope your veins are feeling more generous now.


----------



## SbanR

Oh no @ebonycat . Poor you. Hope the doctor has been now and found that elusive vein.
Topping up the vibes


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> Oh no, try to drink lots of water @ebonycat , if you are dehydrated it can be harder to find a vein I have been told.
> (Speaks as someone who has been told they have small veins and jabbed a lot)


Thank you, I'm drinking loads.
I have had to take diuretics since I was admitted in March & diagnosed with pulmonary hypertension , so I know I have to drink lots.
Two Drs came round earlier & one of them was able to get a vain straight away.


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> @ebonycat , I agree with Summercat as I am very difficult to take blood from and was told to always have plenty to drink beforehand as it's more difficult if you're at all dehydrated. Clenching and unclenching fists apparently helps too. But only do that shortly before, or the poor nurse/doctor will think you're gonna punch 'em one!!!
> Good luck, and hope your veins are feeling more generous now.


Yep they gave me a little rubber heart to pump.
Haha


----------



## ebonycat

Just got back from having another scan. This time an MRI. Scanning me for autoimmune disease...... ggggrrrrrr the list of what’s wrong with me is getting longer.
They tried to take me off oxygen earlier. Stopped it all in one go, just turned it off. Then a few hours ago they had to turn it back on again but I’m now stable on one unit.

Hoping all the results are back in the morning & my team of different Drs come & give me some answers.


----------



## TriTri

ebonycat said:


> Just got back from having another scan. This time an MRI. Scanning me for autoimmune disease...... ggggrrrrrr the list of what's wrong with me is getting longer.
> They tried to take me off oxygen earlier. Stopped it all in one go, just turned it off. Then a few hours ago they had to turn it back on again but I'm now stable on one unit.
> 
> Hoping all the results are back in the morning & my team of different Drs come & give me some answers.


I hope you get some answers tomorrow @ebonycat and that the hospital can treat you and get you well again. Poor you, can't be nice, but think positive eh?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning @ebonycat i hope you've managed to get some rest and will be having a nice cuppa and toast shortly. Pesky Covid, I guess that's the reason why the Brompton haven't been in touch after the referral back in March? Hopefully your second admission now will give them a kick up the bum. Hope you have a reasonable day and can breathe more easily now. Sending you lots of love xx


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good morning @ebonycat i hope you've managed to get some rest and will be having a nice cuppa and toast shortly. Pesky Covid, I guess that's the reason why the Brompton haven't been in touch after the referral back in March? Hopefully your second admission now will give them a kick up the bum. Hope you have a reasonable day and can breathe more easily now. Sending you lots of love xx


Aww thank you x

Didn't have a great night, but finally passed out around midnight, then awake at 4.30. I was in the shower at 5am. Oh wow felt so much better after a shower. Was lovely.

Hopefully I get more answers this morning when the Doctors do their rounds.

Yes I think the Brompton is over worked with Covid.

I need my coffee now lol

Have a nice day all & give all your kitties a kiss xx


----------



## SbanR

Good morning @ebonycat another hoping you have a reasonable day and can breathe more easily. Xx


----------



## ewelsh

Morning @ebonycat wow you are having a time of it again! I hope you had two coffees this morning bless you!


----------



## Summercat

Just popping by @ebonycat to see how things are.
Xx


----------



## Jaf

Afternoon @ebonycat also checking in on you! Glad a shower helped you feel a little better.


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Good morning @ebonycat another hoping you have a reasonable day and can breathe more easily. Xx


Thank you xx



ewelsh said:


> Morning @ebonycat wow you are having a time of it again! I hope you had two coffees this morning bless you!
> 
> View attachment 442667


Thank you xx



Summercat said:


> Just popping by @ebonycat to see how things are.
> Xx


Thank you xx

Well I'm not going home today :Arghh
They are still pumping antibiotics for my lungs through the cannula in my arm.
I'm getting confused with all the tests & different conditions but I think I'm waiting on haematology to see me regarding the venesection I had yesterday & blood that they took for testing afterwards.
Once home I've got to have three monthly blood tests to check my red blood count & if it's high I have to keep having venesections. I'm on blood thinners to see if they help.
For my pulmonary hypertension I've been referred to The Royal Brompton hospital which is the hospital that treats this condition.
Feeling a little low today, miss my furbabies :Arghh


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> Thank you xx
> 
> Thank you xx
> 
> Thank you xx
> 
> Well I'm not going home today :Arghh
> They are still pumping antibiotics for my lungs through the cannula in my arm.
> I'm getting confused with all the tests & different conditions but I think I'm waiting on haematology to see me regarding the venesection I had yesterday & blood that they took for testing afterwards.
> Once home I've got to have three monthly blood tests to check my red blood count & if it's high I have to keep having venesections. I'm on blood thinners to see if they help.
> For my pulmonary hypertension I've been referred to The Royal Brompton hospital which is the hospital that treats this condition.
> Feeling a little low today, miss my furbabies :Arghh


Oh no! Not home! 
You must miss your furries!
Thinking of you!


----------



## ebonycat

Jaf said:


> Afternoon @ebonycat also checking in on you! Glad a shower helped you feel a little better.


Thank you xx

My mum can't visit as she's vulnerable & at risk & the hospital I'm in is treating patients with covid.

There's three other patients in my bay that I'm friendly with & talking too.

The nurses & Drs are all nice & friendly so I can't complain at all, it's just all these tests are getting me down & I feel a little teary in my head.
Having Aspergers doesn't help I guess.


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Oh no! Not home!
> You must miss your furries!
> Thinking of you!


Thank you xx
Just seen another Dr that is treating me, he's waiting on some blood work & needs to run muscle/ tissue test. He will know the results hopefully by Monday.......... Monday....... :Bawling:Bawling
I want to see my furbabies I miss them x


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> Thank you xx
> Just seen another Dr that is treating me, he's waiting on some blood work & needs to run muscle test. He will know the results hopefully by Monday.......... Monday....... :Bawling:Bawling
> I want to see my furbabies I miss them x



Hugs to you!


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Hugs to you!


Hugs greatly appreciated thank you xx


----------



## Cully

i know it's not much consolation but it's good to know you have some company on your ward. Even so, I hope you wont be there much longer and can get home to the furries.








((Hugs)).


----------



## Charity




----------



## GingerNinja

@ebonycat I'm so sorry to hear that you are poorly again.

Sending all the love and get well wishes that I can muster xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

Sending you some <<hugs>> @ebonycat


----------



## Summercat

@ebonycat


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> i know it's not much consolation but it's good to know you have some company on your ward. Even so, I hope you wont be there much longer and can get home to the furries.
> 
> View attachment 442693
> ((Hugs)).


Thank you xx



Charity said:


> View attachment 442708


Thank you xx



GingerNinja said:


> @ebonycat I'm so sorry to hear that you are poorly again.
> 
> Sending all the love and get well wishes that I can muster xx


Thank you xx



Willow_Warren said:


> Sending you some <<hugs>> @ebonycat


Thank you xx



Summercat said:


> @ebonycat
> 
> View attachment 442712


Thank you xx

Thank you all for the love & well wishes, they are much appreciated.
It's been a long, tough to get through day today xx


----------



## Trixie1

@ebonycat Thinking of you and sending lots of love Xx


----------



## SbanR

@ebonycat Jessie and Ollie sending you some sleep well vibes for tonight


----------



## ebonycat

Morning all, well that was an eventful night. The night nurse had to put a new cannula in, couldn’t find any veins so another nurse had to do it. Finally found one in back of hand only for me to then finally fall asleep & wake up an hour later covered in blood. It had come out.
Never had problems before finding my veins so I don’t know why it’s happening this time.
I’m drinking loads. After they finally stopped playing about with me I think I finally fell asleep gone 1am. Awake with cannula out around 2am & then awake again at 5am. 
Need a cup of coffee now.

Give your furbabies an extra kiss & belly rubs this morning. 
Not sure if I’ll see any Drs this morning or have any tests today as it’s the weekend but we shall see.

Have a nice day all xx


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> @ebonycat Jessie and Ollie sending you some sleep well vibes for tonight
> 
> View attachment 442728
> View attachment 442729


Aww thank you Jessie & Ollie.
Two very lovely floofy bellies there :Kiss


----------



## ChaosCat

@ebonycat 
You're really having a horrible time there!
Fingers crossed for the weekend to be better.
Annie sticks out her tongue at all the sh*t that's happening to you to show her sympathy.


----------



## Summercat

@ebonycat 
Here are a few flowers I snapped yesterday to brighten things a bit. We had hot weather.


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> @ebonycat
> You're really having a horrible time there!
> Fingers crossed for the weekend to be better.
> Annie sticks out her tongue at all the sh*t that's happening to you to show her sympathy.
> 
> View attachment 442754


Aww thank you sweet Annie :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> @ebonycat
> Here are a few flowers I snapped yesterday to brighten things a bit. We had hot weather.
> 
> View attachment 442756
> View attachment 442757


Beautiful thank you xx


----------



## SbanR

Awww, sorry to hear you had such a disturbed night but those sleep vibes did help you nod off again
Hope its a better weekend. Xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Random question. I am a huge music fan and I like to play music a lot. Barney follows me everywhere which can mean he wants to be in the room when Im playing music - I try to exclude him but he is persistent and can open doors. If the music was hurting his ears surely he wouldn't hang around? His ears are massive so I worry about the little fella


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> Random question. I am a huge music fan and I like to play music a lot. Barney follows me everywhere which can mean he wants to be in the room when Im playing music - I try to exclude him but he is persistent and can open doors. If the music was hurting his ears surely he wouldn't hang around? His ears are massive so I worry about the little fella


How about a photo so we can judge for ourselves?
Kitty ear cuffs will protect those massive lugs

Edit: ear muffs!


----------



## ChaosCat

BarneyBobCat said:


> Random question. I am a huge music fan and I like to play music a lot. Barney follows me everywhere which can mean he wants to be in the room when Im playing music - I try to exclude him but he is persistent and can open doors. If the music was hurting his ears surely he wouldn't hang around? His ears are massive so I worry about the little fella


If the music felt uncomfortable to him he would surely keep away. Annie likes my punk music, too- or at least doesn't mind it at all.


----------



## Summercat

@BarneyBobCat
Biggles is the same, he loves OH & to lay on his desk, never mind if sometimes it is right next to the JBL speakers blaring away.
I was surprised after first adopting Biggles, that he was so noise proof. He does not seem to mind any loud noises including loud music.

(And just to clarify, he has good hearing, he can hear a slight rattle of a pot across the flat and come running to inspect, in case I might be cooking chicken).:Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning @ebonycat I am hoping you've had a good sleep, finally. I know it's horrid being stuck in hospital over the weekend when very little can happen. Paws crossed you've had your coffee and toast and tomorrow you can seeeveryone you need to and get home. Much love xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> How about a photo so we can judge for ourselves?
> Kitty ear cuffs will protect those massive lugs
> 
> Edit: ear muffs!


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good morning @ebonycat I am hoping you've had a good sleep, finally. I know it's horrid being stuck in hospital over the weekend when very little can happen. Paws crossed you've had your coffee and toast and tomorrow you can seeeveryone you need to and get home. Much love xx


It's been a long weekend.
Most of the Drs don't work over the weekend so not had anything done yesterday or today.
Was given a sleeping pill last night around 10.30. Kicked in pretty quickly. But then awake at 2am, in the shower at 5am.
Still on oxygen, felt funny all day, very hot. Blood pressure went a little low & oxygen went low.
Dinner time in a bit.

Hopefully when I see my Drs in the morning when they do there rounds they will have clearer answers for me & they are going to do another test tomorrow.

I'll ask for another sleeping pill when the night shift nurses do the meds round.

There's meant to be a heatwave next week, weather app on phone says Thursday is meant to be the hottest day.

Hope everyone has a nice evening.
Give your furriers a gentle cuddle from me xx


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> It's been a long weekend.
> Most of the Drs don't work over the weekend so not had anything done yesterday or today.
> Was given a sleeping pill last night around 10.30. Kicked in pretty quickly. But then awake at 2am, in the shower at 5am.
> Still on oxygen, felt funny all day, very hot. Blood pressure went a little low & oxygen went low.
> Dinner time in a bit.
> 
> Hopefully when I see my Drs in the morning when they do there rounds they will have clearer answers for me & they are going to do another test tomorrow.
> 
> I'll ask for another sleeping pill when the night shift nurses do the meds round.
> 
> There's meant to be a heatwave next week, weather app on phone says Thursday is meant to be the hottest day.
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice evening.
> Give your furriers a gentle cuddle from me xx


Weekends in hospital are bad enough under normal conditions, not being allowed visitors doesn't make it any better.
Hope you do get your answers tomorrow and that you have a bearable night.


----------



## popcornsmum

We had a bit of an issue tonight. Beautiful ginger boy ran into the house when OH opened the front door and sat and purred at the kitchen door where Popcorn was behind eating her dinner. I carried him back outside (so lovely to pick up a friendly cat who doesnt go for you!) and went into the kitchen to check om Popcorn and she was NOT happy and growled. Now shes all wide eyed and bush baby tailed! So yeah shes definitely an only cat!! No sibling for her!


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Weekends in hospital are bad enough under normal conditions, not being allowed visitors doesn't make it any better.
> Hope you do get your answers tomorrow and that you have a bearable night.


Thank you xx

Slept better last night, I was given a sleeping tablet. 
They did my stats last night & my oxygen levels had dropped a bit so the nurse put my oxygen up to 4 units........ hoping when the day staff come on they take it down again.
Hoping I get to see my Drs this morning & get some clearer answers, also this test that I'm waiting to have done on my muscles.
Then hoping I'm able to go home today or tomorrow, maybe to be allowed to have oxygen at home. Will be nice to be in my own bed & see the furries.

Need a cup of coffee now, will have a shower now. We all feel more human after a shower.

Have a nice day xx


----------



## Summercat

@popcornsmum To be fair, Popcorn was having her tea:Bookworm. Ginger boy, sounds a sweetie.

@ebonycat 
Hope you are able to go home today or tomorrow .
Xx


----------



## Emmasian

Just catching up on thread. @ebonycat I'm so sorry you are having to go through all this. It does sound like they are being very thorough though, so hopefully they will get to the bottom it and give the appropriate treatment. Hang on in there xx


----------



## SbanR

Hope things get moving today @ebonycat and you're able to go home soon


----------



## MissyfromMice

@ebonycat - Missy







and I send you plenty of healing wishes. I hope you' ll be back home soon.


----------



## Cully

@ebonycat ,Fingers crossed for today that you get to go home to your furries.:Cat


----------



## ewelsh

Toes and fingers crossed here too x


----------



## Trixie1

@ebonycat Hoping and keeping Everything crossed here too. xx


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> @popcornsmum To be fair, Popcorn was having her tea:Bookworm. Ginger boy, sounds a sweetie.
> 
> @ebonycat
> Hope you are able to go home today or tomorrow .
> Xx


Thank you xx



Emmasian said:


> Just catching up on thread. @ebonycat I'm so sorry you are having to go through all this. It does sound like they are being very thorough though, so hopefully they will get to the bottom it and give the appropriate treatment. Hang on in there xx


Thank you xx



SbanR said:


> Hope things get moving today @ebonycat and you're able to go home soon


Thank you xx



MissyfromMice said:


> @ebonycat - Missy
> View attachment 442982
> 
> and I send you plenty of healing wishes. I hope you' ll be back home soon.


Thank you xx



Cully said:


> @ebonycat ,Fingers crossed for today that you get to go home to your furries.:Cat


Thank you xx



ewelsh said:


> Toes and fingers crossed here too x


Thank you xx



Trixie1 said:


> @ebonycat Hoping and keeping Everything crossed here too. xx


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

Two Drs have just seen me, I’ve got to have a certain type of test on Wednesday so I’m staying in till at least Wednesday :Arghh
They are running more tests on blood work.
This morning they tried to take me off oxygen again & my breathing got worse & my stats dropped to low so I was put back on oxygen.
So they will try again later.
Oh I really wanted to be back home by tonight or tomorrow :Arghh:Arghh
Why can’t they do this test this afternoon or tomorrow gggrrrrrrrr
I’m on antibiotics still for the infection in my lungs.
Very tired today.


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> Two Drs have just seen me, I've got to have a certain type of test on Wednesday so I'm staying in till at least Wednesday :Arghh
> They are running more tests on blood work.
> This morning they tried to take me off oxygen again & my breathing got worse & my stats dropped to low so I was put back on oxygen.
> So they will try again later.
> Oh I really wanted to be back home by tonight or tomorrow :Arghh:Arghh
> Why can't they do this test this afternoon or tomorrow gggrrrrrrrr
> I'm on antibiotics still for the infection in my lungs.
> Very tired today.


Oh no, poor you! 
Can only offer my sympathy and hugs.


----------



## Cully

ebonycat said:


> Two Drs have just seen me, I've got to have a certain type of test on Wednesday so I'm staying in till at least Wednesday :Arghh
> They are running more tests on blood work.


Oh dear. Not the news you were hoping for but if you still need oxygen, well, I know it's a cliche but you really are in the best place. Sorry that's not very helpful when all you want is to be back home.
What are you doing, if anything, to try and make the time pass more quickly? I've had to spend lengthy times in hospital too at times and I know how boring it can be. Keep a diary. Make a long list of all the things you want/intend to do when you're back home. Write some funny little anecdotes. They can be about anything or anyone. Maybe some funny stories of what your furries have done to get themselves into mischief over time. It doesn't matter what you write, unless you plan to have them published lol.
Have you got any games apps on your mobile? What about TV quiz shows. I've got The Chase and Pointless and they are real time killers. What about Youtube?
Or maybe you don't feel up to anything at the moment.
Wish I could be more helpful. Sending hugs xx.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @ebonycat I am sorry your hospital stay has been lengthened  Hopefully it's reasonably quiet in the bay - at least it's not the Nightingale wards with 20 beds anymore.

Hopefully your hospital has amended the visiting to allow the "designated person for one hour a day" and I hope you are able to make use of that if it has. Oh how I wish I could pop to you in the teleporter. Sending you lots of love and, of course, a big purry kiss from Oscar xxx


----------



## ewelsh

Oh that's pants @ebonycat  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## SbanR

((( Hugs ))) @ebonycat


----------



## MissyfromMice

Sorry to hear that, @ebonycat. Sending you strength and love






to keep your spirits high.


----------



## Charity

Sorry it hasn't been a better day @ebonycat. Hope things are sorted more Wednesday so you can get home xx


----------



## ebonycat

Thank you everyone, you don’t realise what your kindness has done for me while I’ve been in here & in March time too.

It’s been a long day.
Maybe I will see my Drs tomorrow to discuss results off all blood tests, etc.
Then try to wean me off of oxygen again. Night nurse just said I may have to take it home (which I would prefer & would feel safer to have it on hand).

I’ll say night night lovelies sleep well. I’ve had a sleeping tablet so hoping that kicks in soon.

Tomorrow’s another day xx


----------



## MissyfromMice

Good night and sleep tight @ebonycat !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sweet dreams @ebonycat xx


----------



## SbanR

How did your day go @Willow_Warren ?


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> Thank you everyone, you don't realise what your kindness has done for me while I've been in here & in March time too.
> 
> It's been a long day.
> Maybe I will see my Drs tomorrow to discuss results off all blood tests, etc.
> Then try to wean me off of oxygen again. Night nurse just said I may have to take it home (which I would prefer & would feel safer to have it on hand).
> 
> I'll say night night lovelies sleep well. I've had a sleeping tablet so hoping that kicks in soon.
> 
> Tomorrow's another day xx


Hoping you'll get some answers and will be allowed home with the oxygen!


----------



## Summercat

Hopefully, the long stay @ebonycat is worth it so you don't have to go back ☘ but I too would rather be at home, oxygen and all.

@Willow_Warren hope going well at your new job


----------



## ebonycat

Morning all, just had a lovely shower. Feel fresher.
Coffee & toast now.
Managed to get a few hours of sleep.

Already blue skies here so it’s going to be another hot day.
Hope everyone has a good day xx


----------



## Summercat

@ebonycat is it possible someone could bring you a small portable fan and leave it at the front desk if no visitors and it is hot?
Do you have books to read or something to do? I like to keep busy and being confined to bed would be more bearable with a few books or a Kindle.
Xx


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> @ebonycat is it possible someone could bring you a small portable fan and leave it at the front desk if no visitors and it is hot?
> Do you have books to read or something to do? I like to keep busy and being confined to bed would be more bearable with a few books or a Kindle.
> Xx


We are allowed one allocated person to visit, they have to be given a set time slot but I'm not having anyone. Only have my mum, step father & church people. Mum is vulnerable so I don't want her to come into the hospital.
She did drop off at the main desk some more pjs, squash drink, biscuits & magazines.

No fans are allowed because of Covid.
Just waiting to get some toast.
Most of the nurses are really nice & friendly.
There's four of us in my bay & we are all talking & friendly so that makes it more bearable.
The hospital provides free WiFi & I have my phone & phone charger x


----------



## SbanR

Good morning @ebonycat . Coffee and toast consumed and enjoyed, I hope

How about several showers through the day; it'll help you keep comfortable and pass the time too
If you are allowed home on oxygen, I wonder if it's possible to get an oxygen concentrator? The ones I remember seeing are quite large things, about the size of a ZP box.

Sending more (((hugs ))) your way. Xx


----------



## ewelsh

Morning @ebonycat so glad that sleeping pill worked for you 

Agreed with @SbanR oxygen at home would be the answer, your pharmacy can deliver and set up for you once your doctor has set the procedure up! It will put your mind at rest having one around.

Hope you find a way to pass the day and keep cool xx


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> How did your day go @Willow_Warren ?


Oh YES well remembered @SbanR her first day! First day nerves are awful aren't they, I bet @Willow_Warren will be rather tired for some time, new routine, more driving, learning new things, new people, that's all so tiring.

We are thinking of you Hannah x


----------



## Willow_Warren

@SbanR @Summercat @ewelsh so sorry I don't think a whole 24 hours passed and I barely glanced at the forum.

first few days are always quite hard as you just want to get on and stuck in but I'm still at the stage where nobody really knows me and I'm reliant on being "given" tasks to do. So far I've read a lot of documents and written a lot of question to ask.

Also after over 3 months of hardly leaving the house it was strange to be in an environment with other people. People kept getting too close, I had to touch too many doors, rails and surfaces that others had. Anyhow...lots of hand sanitiser, NOT touching my face *fingers crossed* (to be fair the company has thought it through well limiting the numbers allowed in each room and how many in the office etc). Worked from home today but in the office tomorrow.

Hannah


----------



## ChaosCat

Willow_Warren said:


> @SbanR @Summercat @ewelsh so sorry I don't think a whole 24 hours passed and I barely glanced at the forum.
> 
> first few days are always quite hard as you just want to get on and stuck in but I'm still at the stage where nobody really knows me and I'm reliant on being "given" tasks to do. So far I've read a lot of documents and written a lot of question to ask.
> 
> Also after over 3 months of hardly leaving the house it was strange to be in an environment with other people. People kept getting too close, I had to touch too many doors, rails and surfaces that others had. Anyhow...lots of hand sanitiser, NOT touching my face *fingers crossed* (to be fair the company has thought it through well limiting the numbers allowed in each room and how many in the office etc). Worked from home today but in the office tomorrow.
> 
> Hannah


You'll soon make everybody know you and you'll soon have your own workload to bear- first days are awkward.


----------



## GingerNinja

@ebonycat I hope you are doing well and that your tests go well tomorrow. Fingers crossed you will be well enough to come home very soon xx

@Willow_Warren good to hear that your new job is going well (it's going to be strange for a while) xx

I'm actually excited about my house move, rather than feeling sick! Told work yesterday and they said that working from home until the end of the year is a strong possibility. So not having to immediately find a new job is a huge weight off my mind (I actually slept last night!)


----------



## Summercat

That's great news! @GingerNinja

Here a warm sunny day and Mr. B sends his greetings @ebonycat and hopes you are home soon.
Xx


----------



## ewelsh

Morning @ebonycat how are you today? X


----------



## ewelsh

Summercat said:


> That's great news! @GingerNinja
> 
> Here a warm sunny day and Mr. B sends his greetings @ebonycat and hopes you are home soon.
> Xx
> 
> View attachment 443147


Lovely photo


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> That's great news! @GingerNinja
> 
> Here a warm sunny day and Mr. B sends his greetings @ebonycat and hopes you are home soon.
> Xx
> 
> View attachment 443147


Oh my that's a lovely photo. Such striking green eyes.
None of my cats, past and present, have had striking eyes


----------



## SbanR

Good morning @ebonycat Hope your tests go well today and you'll be able to go home soon. Xx


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Good morning @ebonycat . Coffee and toast consumed and enjoyed, I hope
> 
> How about several showers through the day; it'll help you keep comfortable and pass the time too
> If you are allowed home on oxygen, I wonder if it's possible to get an oxygen concentrator? The ones I remember seeing are quite large things, about the size of a ZP box.
> 
> Sending more (((hugs ))) your way. Xx


Thank you xx



ewelsh said:


> Morning @ebonycat so glad that sleeping pill worked for you
> 
> Agreed with @SbanR oxygen at home would be the answer, your pharmacy can deliver and set up for you once your doctor has set the procedure up! It will put your mind at rest having one around.
> 
> Hope you find a way to pass the day and keep cool xx


Thank you xx



GingerNinja said:


> @ebonycat I hope you are doing well and that your tests go well tomorrow. Fingers crossed you will be well enough to come home very soon xx
> 
> @Willow_Warren good to hear that your new job is going well (it's going to be strange for a while) xx
> 
> I'm actually excited about my house move, rather than feeling sick! Told work yesterday and they said that working from home until the end of the year is a strong possibility. So not having to immediately find a new job is a huge weight off my mind (I actually slept last night!)


Thank you xx



Summercat said:


> That's great news! @GingerNinja
> 
> Here a warm sunny day and Mr. B sends his greetings @ebonycat and hopes you are home soon.
> Xx
> 
> View attachment 443147


Thank you xx
Thank you Mr B, looking very handsome xx


----------



## ebonycat

Morning all, just had coffee & toast.
Having a test today at some point, a Dr from a different hospital is coming to do it, or it would have meant for me to have to go there.

Had a restful night, sleeping pills are helping. Was woken up my my nurse around 2am to do my stats. I got a bit confused & thought it was daytime already.

Hope to get more answers today & told if I can have oxygen at home.
What I’ve read about my breathing condition online is one of the treatments is oxygen therapy. It’s a rare & lifelong condition. For which they are referring me to Royal Brompton hospital in London, so hoping to hear from them ASAP.
My blood condition means blood tests every three months when I’m back home.
Then this test today is hoping to rule out other conditions.

Hoping everyone has a nice day.
Sun is shining here already.
Very hot.


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> Oh my that's a lovely photo. Such striking green eyes.
> None of my cats, past and present, have had striking eyes


 Ollie and Jessie have beautiful eyes, also, Ollie has a natural ability to climb trees like a monkey, Jessie..... has a gift to flatten garden flowers!


----------



## ewelsh

That's wonderful you have a doctor coming to you @ebonycat I pray you will get answers along with a medical regimen so you can be monitored properly from home.

will be thinking of you today xxxx


----------



## TriTri

Good morning all, including your furry felines.

'Hoping today is a good day for you @ebonycat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sending love @ebonycat I do hope that the tests go well. Shame about the fan (we are allowed certain ones in certain departments - to do with being bladed or non-bladed but I'm guessing you wouldn't be able to have them die to having a respiratory condition)...what about one of those nice cooling mats that you can get for animals if you have to stay in longer? Paws crossed not though and hope you can be home very very soon.


----------



## ebonycat

Evening dear friends 
I’ve had one hell of a day. Had another chest X-ray, the dr that was meant to come this morning to do another test on me didn’t show up. The respiratory nurses that were meant to come see me today didn’t show up.
By 5.30 tonight I had a complete meltdown & sobbed to a nurse that I’ve had enough (it’s the aspergers).
One of my main Drs a really nice woman came & saw me, she explained that they are hoping to discharge me in a day or two. She did another ABG blood test on me & just came back with results, the respiratory nurse Will come & see me in the morning as I’ll need oxygen at home as my oxygen levels are still low, not dangerously low but low enough to need oxygen at home.
The respiratory nurse will talk me through having oxygen at home.

So all in all a [email protected] day.
But the positive is they are trying to discharge me, just need to see respiratory nurse (please send prayers that she will turn up in the morning), have this other test & then I can be discharged.
I think I’m all cried out now, felt a bit light headed afterwards.

I want to see my furbabies, I want to be in my own bed. But most of all I really miss my furbabies.

Thank you dear friends for all your well wishes, it means so much to me xx


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> Evening dear friends
> I've had one hell of a day. Had another chest X-ray, the dr that was meant to come this morning to do another test on me didn't show up. The respiratory nurses that were meant to come see me today didn't show up.
> By 5.30 tonight I had a complete meltdown & sobbed to a nurse that I've had enough (it's the aspergers).
> One of my main Drs a really nice woman came & saw me, she explained that they are hoping to discharge me in a day or two. She did another ABG blood test on me & just came back with results, the respiratory nurse Will come & see me in the morning as I'll need oxygen at home as my oxygen levels are still low, not dangerously low but low enough to need oxygen at home.
> The respiratory nurse will talk me through having oxygen at home.
> 
> So all in all a [email protected] day.
> But the positive is they are trying to discharge me, just need to see respiratory nurse (please send prayers that she will turn up in the morning), have this other test & then I can be discharged.
> I think I'm all cried out now, felt a bit light headed afterwards.
> 
> I want to see my furbabies, I want to be in my own bed. But most of all I really miss my furbabies.
> 
> Thank you dear friends for all your well wishes, it means so much to me xx


What a horrid time you had! 

All fingers, toes and paws crossed that the respiratory nurse comes tomorrow and that you can go home to your furries, too.


----------



## MissyfromMice

ebonycat said:


> Evening dear friends
> I've had one hell of a day. Had another chest X-ray, the dr that was meant to come this morning to do another test on me didn't show up. The respiratory nurses that were meant to come see me today didn't show up.
> By 5.30 tonight I had a complete meltdown & sobbed to a nurse that I've had enough (it's the aspergers).
> One of my main Drs a really nice woman came & saw me, she explained that they are hoping to discharge me in a day or two. She did another ABG blood test on me & just came back with results, the respiratory nurse Will come & see me in the morning as I'll need oxygen at home as my oxygen levels are still low, not dangerously low but low enough to need oxygen at home.
> The respiratory nurse will talk me through having oxygen at home.
> 
> So all in all a [email protected] day.
> But the positive is they are trying to discharge me, just need to see respiratory nurse (please send prayers that she will turn up in the morning), have this other test & then I can be discharged.
> I think I'm all cried out now, felt a bit light headed afterwards.
> 
> I want to see my furbabies, I want to be in my own bed. But most of all I really miss my furbabies.
> 
> Thank you dear friends for all your well wishes, it means so much to me xx


Sending you positive vibes and love






, @ebonycat.


----------



## Trixie1

ebonycat said:


> Evening dear friends
> I've had one hell of a day. Had another chest X-ray, the dr that was meant to come this morning to do another test on me didn't show up. The respiratory nurses that were meant to come see me today didn't show up.
> By 5.30 tonight I had a complete meltdown & sobbed to a nurse that I've had enough (it's the aspergers).
> One of my main Drs a really nice woman came & saw me, she explained that they are hoping to discharge me in a day or two. She did another ABG blood test on me & just came back with results, the respiratory nurse Will come & see me in the morning as I'll need oxygen at home as my oxygen levels are still low, not dangerously low but low enough to need oxygen at home.
> The respiratory nurse will talk me through having oxygen at home.
> 
> So all in all a [email protected] day.
> But the positive is they are trying to discharge me, just need to see respiratory nurse (please send prayers that she will turn up in the morning), have this other test & then I can be discharged.
> I think I'm all cried out now, felt a bit light headed afterwards.
> 
> I want to see my furbabies, I want to be in my own bed. But most of all I really miss my furbabies.
> 
> Thank you dear friends for all your well wishes, it means so much to me xx


Oh no! I'm so sorry that you've had such a crap day today. Your right the positive Is they are working to get you home. I hope and pray that the respiratory nurse turns up tomorrow, hang on in there hopefully it won't be too long now before you can go home to your furbabies. Sending lots of love and hugs your way Xx


----------



## Charity

Oh dear @ebonycat, I'm sorry you've had such an awful day. At least things seem more hopeful that they're trying to get you home before the weekend. Try not to get too upset, it won't help your breathing, especially in this hot weather.. Keeping fingers and paws crossed for you tomorrow that you get your tests out of the way.


----------



## ebonycat

Thank you all xx
Hoping for a better day tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh goodness me @ebonycat what a flipping awful day you have had. I'm so sorry. It upsets me so much when things like this happen  I will send all the positive thoughts I can for you to see everyone you need to tomorrow, get your home O2 sorted and get home to Lady dog and the rest of your gang. Sending lots of love. Keep strong, you can get through this xxx


----------



## SbanR

Sorry you've had such an awful day @ebonycat ; it's no wonder you had a meltdown.
Sending lots of positive vibes doctor and nurse turn up tomorrow and you can be discharged asap.


----------



## ebonycat

Gggrrrr just got woken up by a nurse to have my stats done. He’s a lovely, kind nurse but gggrrr he woke me up lol.
Thank you for your kindness dear friends, it’s meant so much to me these last ten days xx


----------



## Charity

Hope you've managed to get some sleep and today's a better day xx


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Hope you've managed to get some sleep and today's a better day xx


Morning,
They gave me painkillers for my back & a sleeping tablet, completely zonked me out. They woke me up at around 2am to do my stats & I thought it was morning & asked nurse for towels so I could have a shower!!!! Fell back to sleep till the Lady in the next bed woke me up crying around 4.30. Bless her heart, an older lady that's scared to be here.
Here's hoping today's a better day & I get to see respiratory nurse & she shows me what I've got to do when I have oxygen at home & this Dr from another hospital turns up today. Then I can go home yay.... I so want to go home & see Lady dog, Ebony & Alfie the cats & the ratties. I've missed them so much. Even Alfie the little terror.

Going to be a hot day today.
Have a lovely day all xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@ebonycat - Although I haven't responded yet to your dire situation at the moment this comment 


ebonycat said:


> By 5.30 tonight I had a complete meltdown & sobbed to a nurse that I've had enough


 really resonated with me. Long story, short - September 2015 I woke up one Sunday morning thinking I was having a heart attack (dull, central chest pain); rang 999 and paramedics took me straight to hospital. Tests revealed I had had a heart attack. Local hospital doesn't have a cardiac unit so was put on list for transfer to nearest teaching hospital. I asked to be allowed home, saying I promised to come back after I had sorted out people to care for old Harrycat but answer was "no way". By day 5 I was going stir crazy and, like you, had a total meltdown. Day 7 got transferred to cardiac unit at other hospital. Had to wait further 3 days for angiogram which showed I needed a quadruple bypass - waited another week for cardiac surgeons to have a slot available. Altogether I was in hospital for just over 3 weeks. I had to keep reminding myself that nothing lasts forever and that my stay was necessary and that I would be going home.

So hang on in there @ebonycat - you'll be home soon as sure as they are certain you are stable. Just keep thinking of those cuddles to come from your furries.

(One thing I would suggest you get checked out is how you stand with oxygen in your home and your home insurance - you will need to inform your insurance company.)


----------



## SbanR

Good luck for today @ebonycat


----------



## GingerNinja

Yes, good luck @ebonycat

I really hope that you will be able to get home today or tomorrow. 
Sending love xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Bertie'sMum said:


> @ebonycat - Although I haven't responded yet to your dire situation at the moment this comment
> really resonated with me. Long story, short - September 2015 I woke up one Sunday morning thinking I was having a heart attack (dull, central chest pain); rang 999 and paramedics took me straight to hospital. Tests revealed I had had a heart attack. Local hospital doesn't have a cardiac unit so was put on list for transfer to nearest teaching hospital. I asked to be allowed home, saying I promised to come back after I had sorted out people to care for old Harrycat but answer was "no way". By day 5 I was going stir crazy and, like you, had a total meltdown. Day 7 got transferred to cardiac unit at other hospital. Had to wait further 3 days for angiogram which showed I needed a quadruple bypass - waited another week for cardiac surgeons to have a slot available. Altogether I was in hospital for just over 3 weeks. I had to keep reminding myself that nothing lasts forever and that my stay was necessary and that I would be going home.
> 
> So hang on in there @ebonycat - you'll be home soon as sure as they are certain you are stable. Just keep thinking of those cuddles to come from your furries.
> 
> (One thing I would suggest you get checked out is how you stand with oxygen in your home and your home insurance - you will need to inform your insurance company.)


Thank you, I feel a bit brighter this morning xx

I will call my insurance company when I get home, thank you for letting me know I'll need to inform them. Didn't even think about that.


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Good luck for today @ebonycat


Thank you xx



GingerNinja said:


> Yes, good luck @ebonycat
> 
> I really hope that you will be able to get home today or tomorrow.
> Sending love xxx


Thank you xx


----------



## ewelsh

What on Earth am I say to your day yesterday apart from I am so sorry my lovely! 
Today is another day, so hope all goes to plan. Keep thinking of the welcome from your gang x


----------



## GingerNinja

Just checking in for any news @ebonycat

Please let us know that you are okay xxxxx


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> What on Earth am I say to your day yesterday apart from I am so sorry my lovely!
> Today is another day, so hope all goes to plan. Keep thinking of the welcome from your gang x


Thank you xx



GingerNinja said:


> Just checking in for any news @ebonycat
> 
> Please let us know that you are okay xxxxx


Thank you xx

Been another rough day.
The Dr/ nurse from another hospital didn't show up nor could my hospital get in touch with them. But my hospital said I could have the test as an outpatient appointment.

The nurse from the respiratory clinic turned up & went through soooo much information regarding having & using oxygen at home, like if I want a cup of tea I have to turn the oxygen off, wait 15 minutes before turning the kettle on, same as using the microwave, cooker.
The company that deals with the oxygen cylinders have to come to my house to install the concentrators one upstairs & one downstairs. They are also supplying me with two medium cylinders & two mini ones. The mini ones are for when I take Lady dog for a walk.
They are hopefully going to install/ deliver it all tomorrow...... fingers crossed.
As soon as I've got oxygen at home then I can go home.

Then I got to wait & hear from the Royal Brompton hospital in London. Again fingers crossed they get in touch ASAP.

I've had enough now, getting frustrated, moody & very emotional last few days.
I feel like sobbing tonight.
Most of the Drs I've seen are helpful but they confuse me & they aren't giving me straight answers. Yesterday I was told by one of my main Drs I could go home in a day or two.
A Chest Dr today said two or three days time.

I feel a lot better, I'm on a different type of antibiotic (the 5th type now) to clear chest infection which I still have a bit of.
The problem is my lungs & the right side of my heart but I'll need further tests which can only be done at Brompton. Just want them to get me an appointment ASAP.

So it's now a waiting game again. I'll ask more questions when I see my main consultant in the morning, hopefully.

Hugs to you all & your furries xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @ebonycat I am so sorry you are going through all this on your own  I wish there was something I could do to help. Hopefully you've had your meds now and can get some rest. Sending love xx


----------



## MissyfromMice

I really feel for you, @ebonycat.
I hope they'll install the oxygen at your home tomorrow.
Wishing you a sleepful night and sending you strenght and love






.


----------



## ChaosCat

@ebonycat Fingers crossed the oxygen is installed pronto and you can go home soon!
Waiting is so frustrating, but much better at home with your furries.


----------



## Trixie1

@ebonycat Hoping you have a much better day today. Keeping everything crossed here too that
the oxygen device will be set up at your home today and you can finally go home. Sending tonnes of strength and lots of love your way. Xx


----------



## Charity

Glad you are feeling better. Hope everything gets sorted today and you get back home. Hang in there xx


----------



## Summercat

Hi @ebonycat 
It seems like you are in the home stretch! Hang in there ❤

Sorry, I did not get on here yesterday, was trying to help find a missing foster kitty. We were tramping through basements, it is hot and I did not realize the basements would be flea infested. I thought fleas would be on animals if we saw any but apparently, they are sitting there waiting. They jumped onto my lower legs, ankles,, shoes.... It was a job to get them all off after each basement, so fingers crossed I did not bring any home. My clothes went straight into the wash (two cycles) & I immediately got a shower.


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @ebonycat I am so sorry you are going through all this on your own  I wish there was something I could do to help. Hopefully you've had your meds now and can get some rest. Sending love xx


Thank you xx



MissyfromMice said:


> I really feel for you, @ebonycat.
> I hope they'll install the oxygen at your home tomorrow.
> Wishing you a sleepful night and sending you strenght and love
> View attachment 443285
> .


Thank you xx



ChaosCat said:


> @ebonycat Fingers crossed the oxygen is installed pronto and you can go home soon!
> Waiting is so frustrating, but much better at home with your furries.


It's the waiting that's getting me down. So frustrating.
I miss my furbabies & I'm worried about them xx



Trixie1 said:


> @ebonycat Hoping you have a much better day today. Keeping everything crossed here too that
> the oxygen device will be set up at your home today and you can finally go home. Sending tonnes of strength and lots of love your way. Xx


Thank you xx



Charity said:


> Glad you are feeling better. Hope everything gets sorted today and you get back home. Hang in there xx


Thank you xx



Summercat said:


> Hi @ebonycat
> It seems like you are in the home stretch! Hang in there ❤
> 
> Sorry, I did not get on here yesterday, was trying to help find a missing foster kitty. We were tramping through basements, it is hot and I did not realize the basements would be flea infested. I thought fleas would be on animals if we saw any but apparently, they are sitting there waiting. They jumped onto my lower legs, ankles,, shoes.... It was a job to get them all off after each basement, so fingers crossed I did not bring any home. My clothes went straight into the wash (two cycles) & I immediately got a shower.


Thank you xx

Oh how horrid, I hate fleas, little [email protected]@ers
That's lovely of you to do that though. Did you find her/ him?


----------



## SbanR

Another sending you get home soon vibes @ebonycat


----------



## ebonycat

YAY I can be discharged today at some point!!!!!!!!! Yay yay yay I’m sooooo happy.

The oxygen equipment is being delivered by midday then I’m safe to come home.
Then it’s just a matter of Drs discharging me & arranging transport home.
Waiting to see my Drs this morning when they do their rounds.

I get to see my furbabies soon.

I want to say a huge THANK YOU to all of you my dear friends xxxx


----------



## ewelsh

Wonderful news


----------



## MissyfromMice

ebonycat said:


> YAY I can be discharged today at some point!!!!!!!!! Yay yay yay I'm sooooo happy.
> 
> The oxygen equipment is being delivered by midday then I'm safe to come home.
> Then it's just a matter of Drs discharging me & arranging transport home.
> Waiting to see my Drs this morning when they do their rounds.
> 
> I get to see my furbabies soon.
> 
> I want to say a huge THANK YOU to all of you my dear friends xxxx


Wonderful news @ebonycat


----------



## SbanR

Fantastic news @ebonycat


----------



## Trixie1

ebonycat said:


> YAY I can be discharged today at some point!!!!!!!!! Yay yay yay I'm sooooo happy.
> 
> The oxygen equipment is being delivered by midday then I'm safe to come home.
> Then it's just a matter of Drs discharging me & arranging transport home.
> Waiting to see my Drs this morning when they do their rounds.
> 
> I get to see my furbabies soon.
> 
> I want to say a huge THANK YOU to all of you my dear friends xxxx


Yaaaay!! That's wonderful news


----------



## Cully

Brilliant news, just what you've been waiting for. I hope everyone gets there acts together and you are soon safely installed at home again, surrounded by paws, fur and whiskers:Happy.


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> YAY I can be discharged today at some point!!!!!!!!! Yay yay yay I'm sooooo happy.
> 
> The oxygen equipment is being delivered by midday then I'm safe to come home.
> Then it's just a matter of Drs discharging me & arranging transport home.
> Waiting to see my Drs this morning when they do their rounds.
> 
> I get to see my furbabies soon.
> 
> I want to say a huge THANK YOU to all of you my dear friends xxxx


Oh that's brilliant! So happy for you!
Your furbabies will be very happy to get you back!


----------



## ChaosCat

Summercat said:


> Hi @ebonycat
> It seems like you are in the home stretch! Hang in there ❤
> 
> Sorry, I did not get on here yesterday, was trying to help find a missing foster kitty. We were tramping through basements, it is hot and I did not realize the basements would be flea infested. I thought fleas would be on animals if we saw any but apparently, they are sitting there waiting. They jumped onto my lower legs, ankles,, shoes.... It was a job to get them all off after each basement, so fingers crossed I did not bring any home. My clothes went straight into the wash (two cycles) & I immediately got a shower.


Oh no! Flea are ######! Sincerely hope you left them all out of your home. 
We had one flea once, years ago when I was pregnant with my elder son. It wasn't easy to get rid of it. In the end I moved to my parents for a few days so that the apartment could be sprayed with poison.
Flea bites are the worst itch I have ever experienced.


----------



## Summercat

Great news @ebonycat !


----------



## Summercat

So far we have not caught the kitty but she has been spotted a few times. So is in the area. I am trying to get a trap.

I am majorly crossing my fingers that no fleas ~ so far no evidence of them being brought back. I checked over everything well before coming home, so I am crossing my fingers ☘


----------



## Cully

Summercat said:


> So far we have not caught the kitty but she has been spotted a few times. So is in the area. I am trying to get a trap.
> 
> I am majorly crossing my fingers that no fleas ~ so far no evidence of them being brought back. I checked over everything well before coming home, so I am crossing my fingers ☘


I don't know whether it's appropriate but I always found wearing white, especially long white trainer socks shows the little blighters up if they jump on you. It does help if you can at least see the enemy. Good luck.


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> So far we have not caught the kitty but she has been spotted a few times. So is in the area. I am trying to get a trap.
> 
> I am majorly crossing my fingers that no fleas ~ so far no evidence of them being brought back. I checked over everything well before coming home, so I am crossing my fingers ☘


You should have played safe and asked OH to wait outside your front door with your dressing gown.
Then stripped down to your birthday suit n put the dressing gown on ;clothes into bag for transport to washing machine


----------



## Summercat

Thanks @Cully !
I will keep that in mind if I go back in the basements. I was not expecting flea central, so as hot, was wearing shorts and tiny ankle type socks. Not good.

I wish I had been warned but the person I was with seemed to think I should have known. :Shy How I don't know, as have never been in a flea infested basement before, not in my frame of reference. But now having been in three, I will be prepared.
-long trainer type socks
-essential oils distributed liberally on arms and legs
-very small nylon bag vs rucksack
- hair pulled back

But I am undecided about jeans and long sleeves. Will they be more likely to run up the sleeves and legs and be hard to get?
I was batting them off my legs and socks but if they ran up would be harder to get and see unless I stripped.
Maybe wear shorts but with tall socks and lots of repelling oils or insect spray?

edit oh @SbanR that would have been a good idea


----------



## SbanR

@Summercat how about jeans n long sleeves, with tape round ankles n wrists to prevent the little b*****s running up


----------



## ebonycat

Ggggrrrrr I’m still waiting on discharge letter & transport home.
Dr promised I’ll be home at 5pm...... Drs lie!!


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> Ggggrrrrr I'm still waiting on discharge letter & transport home.
> Dr promised I'll be home at 5pm...... Drs lie!!


Argh! They wouldn't keep you in another night because of this delay, I hope?


----------



## Cully

Its peak travel now, so maybe your transport is stuck in traffic with another patient.
Whenever I've been kept waiting in hospital I always think to myself that some poor so and so obviously needs them more urgently that me.
Don't sit looking at your watch waiting for them. Do something like a crossword, or even have a hot drink. I can guarantee if I start doing something, they turn up.


----------



## Trixie1

@ebonycat It always seems to be the last minute paperwork that seems to take forever!! Hopefully by the time you read this your on your way home if not home already with your furbabies. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I so hope you are home now @ebonycat and enjoying your Home Oxygen Bar - think how much folk pay for it in Japan 

Lots of love xx


----------



## ebonycat

I’m home!!!!!!
Yay!!
Haven’t got Lady dog back yet, she might come back tomorrow or Sunday. Mum wants to make sure I’m settled with the oxygen etc.
Ebony is sulking, but Alfie is meowing his head off to me & hasn’t left my side.
The rats are a bit fatter, they don’t want me no more they want their nana who feeds them lots of biscuits lol
It will be nice to sleep in my own bed.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Hurray, @ebonycat !!!!
Enjoy the evening with your furry friends and have a good night with sweet deams.


----------



## SbanR

ebonycat said:


> I'm home!!!!!!
> Yay!!
> Haven't got Lady dog back yet, she might come back tomorrow or Sunday. Mum wants to make sure I'm settled with the oxygen etc.
> Ebony is sulking, but Alfie is meowing his head off to me & hasn't left my side.
> The rats are a bit fatter, they don't want me no more they want their nana who feeds them lots of biscuits lol
> It will be nice to sleep in my own bed.


Sweet dreams EC


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hurrah! Enjoy your comfy bed  I'm sure Ebony will forgive you soon xx


----------



## Trixie1

ebonycat said:


> I'm home!!!!!!
> Yay!!
> Haven't got Lady dog back yet, she might come back tomorrow or Sunday. Mum wants to make sure I'm settled with the oxygen etc.
> Ebony is sulking, but Alfie is meowing his head off to me & hasn't left my side.
> The rats are a bit fatter, they don't want me no more they want their nana who feeds them lots of biscuits lol
> It will be nice to sleep in my own bed.


So glad your finally homeSleep well xx


----------



## lullabydream

Yay! Glad you are home, have kept checking in to see if there was an update

Your mum sounds absolutely brilliant! She was exactly the same last time you came home, wanting you to rest before you got Lady dog home too. She really is so thoughtful, and am sure Lady dog is missing you. It will be well worth the wait. Get used to the O2, rest, relax and Sunday isn't too far away!


----------



## ebonycat

I'm still up lol.
Just playing with the ratties, Ebony & Alfie.
Going up to bed in a few minutes.
I guess I've got used to going to bed late as the ward is still buzzing till around midnight. With drug rounds sometimes not finishing till gone 10pm. Then the night nurses wake you during the early hours to do stats.
@lullabydream my mum has been fantastic, she's not been able to visit due to Covid but she's looked after Lady dog, Lady isn't no bother but she's diabetic so needs insulin injection twice a day & must eat her breakfast & dinner. Injection has to be done twelve hours apart everyday.
Shes been going to my house two three times a day & played with the cats. The cats stayed at my house as Ebony would not be comfortable or settle at mums, she's a very nervous cat unless she know you. She loves & feels safe in her own home
She's looked after my ratties, she's not overly keen on them (it's there tails she says), but she actually said they've grown on her & they are cute


----------



## lullabydream

@ebonycat with her not being able to visit this time, drop of things for you, take away dirty washing I bet rat bonding has helped this time to help her feel very useful to you. Am sure she's been worried about you. Keeping busy with Lady dog for comfort at home, daily visits to the cats and rats must have been really helpful for her this time.


----------



## ChaosCat

@ebonycat Glad you did make it home in time for sleeping in your own bed again!


----------



## Cully

Goodmorning @ebonycat ,you must be so relieved to be home. Hope you had a good night's sleep in your own bed at last.
Bless your mum for doing such a superb job with the furries. Tell her she's got a huge hug from us all here.
Enjoy your day but take it easy and don't knock yourself out doing too much.xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

@ebonycat also hoping you had a good night. X


----------



## Summercat

@ebonycat Glad to hear you are back at home 

@Willow_Warren How was the first week?


----------



## Charity

Can you believe this? I  I feel really sorry for this kitten and its life to come

Quote from local radio station news -

RSPCA Inspector Graham Hammond was called to a packed Bournemouth beach on the hottest day of the year after concerns had been raised about a family with a kitten who was in a tent on the beach in the afternoon sun. The call was just one of 72 incidents the charity was made aware of from those concerned about animals in the heat on the same day.
He said: "I've been an inspector for quite some time, and have seen all sorts of things but when I saw this kitten on the beach, I thought 'I've seen it all now!'
"The beach was packed and it'd been really difficult even finding parking and getting through the crowds. When I asked the family - who'd travelled around 100 miles from their home that morning to come to Bournemouth for a day trip - why they'd brought the kitten with them they told me the kids didn't want to leave him.


----------



## lullabydream

OMG.. 
How ridiculous can people be!


----------



## ChaosCat

That’s totally unbelievable! How can anybody think that’s a good idea?

But there probably wasn’t much thinking involved.


----------



## Cully

:JawdropSpeechless. For once!!!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

At least the poor little soul was IN the tent and not left out playing in the sun.



Charity said:


> When I asked the family - who'd travelled around 100 miles from their home that morning to come to Bournemouth for a day trip - why they'd brought the kitten with them they told me the kids didn't want to leave him.


Kittens are NOT toys


----------



## Willow_Warren

Charity said:


> Can you believe this? I  I feel really sorry for this kitten and its life to come
> 
> Quote from local radio station news -
> 
> RSPCA Inspector Graham Hammond was called to a packed Bournemouth beach on the hottest day of the year after concerns had been raised about a family with a kitten who was in a tent on the beach in the afternoon sun. The call was just one of 72 incidents the charity was made aware of from those concerned about animals in the heat on the same day.
> He said: "I've been an inspector for quite some time, and have seen all sorts of things but when I saw this kitten on the beach, I thought 'I've seen it all now!'
> "The beach was packed and it'd been really difficult even finding parking and getting through the crowds. When I asked the family - who'd travelled around 100 miles from their home that morning to come to Bournemouth for a day trip - why they'd brought the kitten with them they told me the kids didn't want to leave him.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 443371


I just feel sad reading this.


----------



## Charity

Let me show you the beach on that day, somewhere in that is this poor poor kitten


----------



## ewelsh

How do people think some times! I think they should be prosecuted but hey, you get a higher punishment for dropping litter than animal cruelty 
Unbelievable


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good grief. I am constantly astounded by the stupidity of people. That poor little kitten


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Let me show you the beach on that day, somewhere in that is this poor poor kitten
> 
> View attachment 443380


Some people have no sense, makes me mad. Poor kitty


----------



## ebonycat

Didn’t have a goodnight last night, I woke up around 2am very confused & thinking I was still in my hospital bed. I was trying to pull the hospital bed curtains round my bed when in fact it was my wardrobe!!!! 

I’ve not done much today, had to go up to bed at midday for a sleep on the bed. Feel a little better after a sleep xx


----------



## ChaosCat

@ebonycat It is more tiring at home, isn't it? But at least it is home.
Glad a nap made you feel better.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@ebonycat you must go gently. You have a serious medical condition, you are on oxygen (which in itself is exhausting!), your body is working extra hard and if it says to rest, please rest. I am very very glad you've had a nap - goodness me, even after being "normally" poorly, a nap is needed.

So hurry slowly and don't feel bad if you need lots of rest breaks even from daily chores. Lots of love xx


----------



## MissyfromMice

@ebonycat


----------



## Summercat

I agree @ebonycat 
Just take your time and enjoy home comforts❤


----------



## SbanR

Make haste slowly @ebonycat .
Chill n just enjoy being home with your furries and ratties. You'll have Lady Dog with you again soon.


----------



## GingerNinja

So glad you are home @ebonycat but I agree with the others that you must take things easy. Have lazy days and kitty /rattie cuddles until you feel a bit better xxx


----------



## GingerNinja

Been in Norfolk today and saw one house with these lovely neighbours


----------



## SbanR

GingerNinja said:


> Been in Norfolk today and saw one house with these lovely neighbours
> View attachment 443406


Very nice. Have your furries met cows before?

I remember years ago when one of mine came across sheep for the first time.
It was hilarious watching his reaction:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

@ebonycat , you made me chuckle about the curtains, but really, it's not surprising you were confused. After spending all that time in hospital you are out of your normal routine. You'll soon get back into the swing of things. As others have said, you must take it easy. Don't run before you can walk. I hope you get a good sleep tonight.
XX


----------



## Trixie1

@ebonycat Take your time and take it easy. I agree with the others, lots of snuggles with your furbabies and lots of rest is what's needed right now and will have you feeling better in no time. Take care. Lots of love xx


----------



## TriTri

'Very pleased to hear you are back home @ebonycat


----------



## TriTri

I feel a bit traumatised having read your message @Charity ... that poor kitten.
How can people be so dim and how can they get away with it?


----------



## Summercat

@GingerNinja 
I like your potential neighbors 

@ebonycat 
How are you feeling today?


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> @GingerNinja
> I like your potential neighbors
> 
> @ebonycat
> How are you feeling today?


Morning, I'm feeling a bit more rested this morning.
Woke up around 2am wanting a cup of tea.... but once I had that I fell back to sleep ok.
Have managed to do a bit of tidying up, I'm going easy on myself while I get used to being attached to oxygen.
Just having a restful day now.
Mum is going to bring Lady round to see me later today, just for a quick visit. She doesn't think I'm ready to have her back just yet.
Hopefully in a couple of days.

It's cooler today so that's better, the ward was so so hot.

Hope you have a nice Sunday xx


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> Morning, I'm feeling a bit more rested this morning.
> Woke up around 2am wanting a cup of tea.... but once I had that I fell back to sleep ok.
> Have managed to do a bit of tidying up, I'm going easy on myself while I get used to being attached to oxygen.
> Just having a restful day now.
> Mum is going to bring Lady round to see me later today, just for a quick visit. She doesn't think I'm ready to have her back just yet.
> Hopefully in a couple of days.
> 
> It's cooler today so that's better, the ward was so so hot.
> 
> Hope you have a nice Sunday xx


That does sound encouraging! Hope you'll soon get used to the oxygen.
Enjoy your Lady dog!


----------



## Cully

Good morning @ebonycat ,glad you had a better night. The good old British cuppa puts the world to rights lol.
Bet youre looking forward to seeing lady dog today, I bet she'll be all over you.
Take it easy, and have a nice gentle day
XX


----------



## SbanR

ebonycat said:


> Morning, I'm feeling a bit more rested this morning.
> Woke up around 2am wanting a cup of tea.... but once I had that I fell back to sleep ok.
> Have managed to do a bit of tidying up, I'm going easy on myself while I get used to being attached to oxygen.
> Just having a restful day now.
> Mum is going to bring Lady round to see me later today, just for a quick visit. She doesn't think I'm ready to have her back just yet.
> Hopefully in a couple of days.
> 
> It's cooler today so that's better, the ward was so so hot.
> 
> Hope you have a nice Sunday xx


Good morning EC. I'm glad you managed to get a good night's sleep. One's own bed is always the best
Now you have Lady Dog to look forward to

Do continue to take it easy as you regain your strength.


----------



## SbanR

What is this pretty flower?
Anyone?


----------



## LeArthur

SbanR said:


> What is this pretty flower?
> Anyone?
> View attachment 443447


A wild orchid maybe?

https://www.wildlifetrusts.org/where_to_see_orchids


----------



## SbanR

lea247 said:


> A wild orchid maybe?
> 
> https://www.wildlifetrusts.org/where_to_see_orchids


I did wonder.
There are quite a few clusters around


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> What is this pretty flower?
> Anyone?
> View attachment 443447


Looks like a prunella of some kind maybe?

https://www.google.de/search?q=prun...KHTHZD2IQ_AUoAnoECA4QAg&biw=375&bih=635&dpr=3


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Looks like a prunella of some kind maybe?
> 
> https://www.google.de/search?q=prun...KHTHZD2IQ_AUoAnoECA4QAg&biw=375&bih=635&dpr=3


I've been comparing flowers; don't think so


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think a wild orchid too. How lovely


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> I think a wild orchid too. How lovely


Yes they're very pretty, and there's quite a few clusters around


----------



## Jaf

I cut 6 inches off my hair and feel much cooler. I do it myself, it’s easy when cutting it to shoulder length. 

But it’s going to be 38 degrees on Wednesday! *sobs*


----------



## Cully

It's cooled off here for now @Jaf , and I don't envy you the 38 degrees. I'd love to get my hair cut as although I keep it short it gets quite thick. No chance of doing it myself though so I'll just have to wait.


----------



## Jaf

Love that @Cully ! I've never been a skin-head, perhaps I should. Though I recon I'd look like a potato! I did have a short cut once, I loved it but my goodness I hated the 6-weekly hairdresser visits so I grew it out. Longish hair is so easy to look after.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I made sausage and red onion marmalade rolls.

Oh dear, they are rather delicious. I'm going to have to give some away to save myself!


----------



## Cully

Ooh they look lovely. Excuse me while I just have a slice of banana cake.:Greedy


----------



## Jaf

No to banana cake, it just sounds wrong (to me, I’m wired wrong!). But maybe a sausage roll...what does red onion taste like? I like the flavour of normal onion but not the actual onion pieces. Plus it makes me cry cutting it up.


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> No to banana cake, it just sounds wrong (to me, I'm wired wrong!). But maybe a sausage roll...what does red onion taste like? I like the flavour of normal onion but not the actual onion pieces. Plus it makes me cry cutting it up.


Ha ha, I was like that about cheesecake when it first became a 'thing'. It just didn't sit right with me, cake and cheese ugh! But I soon got to love it.
I hadn't tried banana cake until a few months ago when I was sick of throwing so many squishy bananas away and was looking for a way to use them. Banana cake or banana loaf uses up soft and/or blackened ones, and it tastes really nice, although I had my doubts before I tried it. Love it now.
Red onion is a lot sweeter than cooking onions so is probably very nice with pork.
I don't like the way onion makes me cry either. I've tried a few tips to avoid it but nothing has ever worked. I don't use a lot of cooking onion nowadays so cheat and buy the diced frozen ones.


----------



## IrinaG

blkcat said:


> We have seagulls here that eat pigeons alive. It's a horrific thing to see, but there's not much you can do for them. Neighbour has taken a few of them to the vet, but they just put them down.


in the place where I live falcons catch fish and eat direct on the jetty in the sea. but to see how seagulls eat pigeons should be more horrible(


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Jaf said:


> No to banana cake, it just sounds wrong (to me, I'm wired wrong!). But maybe a sausage roll...what does red onion taste like? I like the flavour of normal onion but not the actual onion pieces. Plus it makes me cry cutting it up.


Red onion marmalade is sweet, yes. As a young girl I would always just pick the bits out of any chutneys as I only liked the smooth sauce around it, so you could do that easily with an onion marmalade/chutney. It goes very well in a sausage roll, all I can say is that it's a good job I weighed in this morning! They are a LOT of slimming world Syns. I also make a banana cake for the same reason Cully does. I just call it banana loaf, I don't know if that's different than "banana bread" - essentially it's like a plain madeira with a hint of banana. I only use two bananas in a loaf tin, I don't like it too squidgy.

It really is no wonder I am fat  I do love food. And cooking food. And talking about food.


----------



## lullabydream

Jaf said:


> I cut 6 inches off my hair and feel much cooler. I do it myself, it's easy when cutting it to shoulder length.
> 
> But it's going to be 38 degrees on Wednesday! *sobs*


Am so glad am not the only one whose hacked I mean cut my own hair during lock down. I didn't have 6 inches to cut though but my ends of my hair were terrible.. So a few weeks ago OH shaved the back of my head to give me an undercut. Hair was thick and horrid.. So I understand @Cully then I chopped off some length. Not the best cut. Seems straight though...

What's worse is my roots. Am practically glowing I started going grey at about 17 and early 40s now. So have coloured my hair at the hairdressers since I was 21, before used boxed dye.

Am taking the plunge and having a pixie cut when the hairdressers open.. See how bad the grey actually is.. If it looks OK and I can always go back to dying it later if I hate it!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Embrace it, I say @lullabydream  I bet it will look brilliant.


----------



## Jaf

Cully said:


> Ha ha, I was like that about cheesecake when it first became a 'thing'. It just didn't sit right with me, cake and cheese ugh! But I soon got to love it.
> I hadn't tried banana cake until a few months ago when I was sick of throwing so many squishy bananas away and was looking for a way to use them. Banana cake or banana loaf uses up soft and/or blackened ones, and it tastes really nice, although I had my doubts before I tried it. Love it now.
> Red onion is a lot sweeter than cooking onions so is probably very nice with pork.
> I don't like the way onion makes me cry either. I've tried a few tips to avoid it but nothing has ever worked. I don't use a lot of cooking onion nowadays so cheat and buy the diced frozen ones.


I have eaten cheap cheesecake, with very little actual cheese in it. It was nice. Frozen onion? I didn't know that was possible. I don't think sweet onion would work for me.



Mrs Funkin said:


> Red onion marmalade is sweet, yes. As a young girl I would always just pick the bits out of any chutneys as I only liked the smooth sauce around it, so you could do that easily with an onion marmalade/chutney. It goes very well in a sausage roll, all I can say is that it's a good job I weighed in this morning! They are a LOT of slimming world Syns. I also make a banana cake for the same reason Cully does. I just call it banana loaf, I don't know if that's different than "banana bread" - essentially it's like a plain madeira with a hint of banana. I only use two bananas in a loaf tin, I don't like it too squidgy.
> 
> It really is no wonder I am fat  I do love food. And cooking food. And talking about food.


You are not fat! Cut that out. I love food too, but only unhealthy food. Proper cream cakes. *slobbers*


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> Embrace it, I say @lullabydream  I bet it will look brilliant.


Thank you!
My mum had lovely grey hair, she went grey early but it was white looked platinum blonde. My roots look white, but I don't think you can really tell till its all chopped off and grown somewhat.
My hairdresser phoned on Saturday to book me in for an appointment and she said she thought it would be good and look nice. So we will see!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Jaf said:


> I have eaten cheap cheesecake, with very little actual cheese in it. It was nice. Frozen onion? I didn't know that was possible. I don't think sweet onion would work for me.
> You are not fat! Cut that out. I love food too, but only unhealthy food. Proper cream cakes. *slobbers*


Oh Jaf, how I love naughty beige food! Chilli Doritos and cheese puffs and cheese and sausage rolls and white bread and butter and cakes and biscuits...mmmmm....I'd love to be able to give into my desire for it, rather than eating lean meat and salad  Of course, I do give in from time to time...


----------



## Cully

I'm actually looking forward to going grey/white. Maybe then people wont keep asking me what colourant I use on my hair. I DON'T!!!!
I did buy some of those razor combs a couple of years ago and managed a fairly decent tidy up. The trouble is the blades need to be really sharp or it just pulls the hair out and is very painful, as I found to my cost. I tried to buy Gillette type blades but couldn't find them. It all seems to be safety razors these days.
@lullabydream , I got my son to shave my hair once when I was really fed up with it. A number 3 I think it was. Lucky it was winter as I needed to wear a hat for a few weeks. OOPS!


----------



## lullabydream

I would be so excited if people asked who coloured my hair when I get it chopped off! @Cully

You should have heard the performance from my OH and youngest son when I said whose going to shave the back of my head for me. Am not, am not was the reply. Then when I said you can't go wrong getting OH to section it properly at the back to be straighter, had to show him pictures from the Internet to explain what I meant.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Jaf, how I love naughty beige food! Chilli Doritos and cheese puffs and cheese and sausage rolls and white bread and butter and cakes and biscuits...mmmmm....I'd love to be able to give into my desire for it, rather than eating lean meat and salad  Of course, I do give in from time to time...


Sorry Mrs F but we're having good old bangers and mash tonight. As a once in a blue moon treat though. Honest!


----------



## Cully

@lullabydream , Oh dear. I think if I suggested it again to my son he would just head for the hills. Covid or not!


----------



## Tawny75

I was getting to the point of getting Mr T's clippers out and doing an all over grade 4. Ever since I had it cut short last year I can't stand feeling my hair on my neck, but just in time I have managed to get an appointment at the hairdressers on Saturday morning so I will feel normal again!


----------



## Cully

Yes it will be nice to get a proper haircut again. I've enjoyed watching the news etc. on TV and seeing how much the presenters used to rely so much on makeup and stylists. Actually I think I prefer the shaggier look on some of them.
I'll have to wait for a while for a cut as I use a mobile hairdresser, so I need to wait until she feels confident about coming into peoples homes again.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Yes it will be nice to get a proper haircut again. I've enjoyed watching the news etc. on TV and seeing how much the presenters used to rely so much on makeup and stylists. Actually I think I prefer the shaggier look on some of them.
> I'll have to wait for a while for a cut as I use a mobile hairdresser, so I need to wait until she feels confident about coming into peoples homes again.


I've rung the shop where my hairdresser rents a chair. The phone isn't being answered:Arghh


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> I've rung the shop where my hairdresser rents a chair. The phone isn't being answered:Arghh


I'm not too sure when the salons and such are supposed to be opening, I think it's July 4th for most. Have you got her mobile number?


----------



## ewelsh

My hair appointment was booked in 8 weeks ago..It’s..... 22nd July  My roots are past my ears :Jawdrop but on a positive note, I’m rocking the tip dyed look according to my teenage step daughter :Happy


----------



## ChaosCat

Hairdressers opened in the beginning of June here, but my son made such a good job of shaving the right side and back of my head and I got quite adept at keeping the left at chin length that I haven’t gone there yet.


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Hairdressers opened in the beginning of June here, but my son made such a good job of shaving the right side and back of my head and I got quite adept at keeping the left at chin length that I haven't gone there yet.


You've obviously trained him right. Do you do each others?


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> You've obviously trained him right. Do you do each others?


No, he does his own.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> I'm not too sure when the salons and such are supposed to be opening, I think it's July 4th for most. Have you got her mobile number?


No


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> My hair appointment was booked in 8 weeks ago..It's..... 22nd July  My roots are past my ears :Jawdrop but on a positive note, I'm rocking the tip dyed look according to my teenage step daughter :Happy


That's what I'm afraid of eWelsh. He only works part time so the chances are my first appointment could be the Autumn!


----------



## Cully

@SbanR , without putting yourself at any risk is there a chance you could go and have a look at the salon to see if there is any activity? It's possible they may be busy making adaptions etc and getting ready for opening. Is it a big salon? Perhaps they are just getting so many enquiries they stopped answering the phone for a while. Try again tomorrow.


----------



## Cully

@ewelsh ,I was lucky as I had my hair cut the week before lockdown but it's definitely due another chop as I can't bear it on my neck in the hot weather.
Sorry, I misread tip dyed as 'tie dyed' at first and wondered how you'd managed that!:Wideyed


----------



## ebonycat

I’m in such desperate need of a haircut.
I normally keep it to just above shoulder length but it’s gone way, way past that. I also have layers cut in as it makes it feel more lighter, the layers have all grown out & my fringe has grown too long.
I feel & look like a shaggy dog!!!!!
Lady dog managed to get her hair cut before me :Hilarious
I’ve tried cutting the ends & my fringe myself before but with disastrous results :Hilarious
Now I just tie it all up into a clip & away from my neck.


----------



## lullabydream

ewelsh said:


> My hair appointment was booked in 8 weeks ago..It's..... 22nd July  My roots are past my ears :Jawdrop but on a positive note, I'm rocking the tip dyed look according to my teenage step daughter :Happy


Thank god someone else, albeit not glowing grey let their roots grow. Even if I hadn't decided not to see how my hair would look, have sat too many times at the hairdressers when they have tried to correct colour gone wrong from box dye.

I haven't been going out too much but have been following the arrows as you do at Tescos and so have passed the box dyes... Everybody has been reaching for them.

Although I have been sorting my own eyebrows out and tinting them, with Just for Men beard and moustache stuff. It's saved me a fortune to be honest.. Eyebrows still in tact!


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> @SbanR , without putting yourself at any risk is there a chance you could go and have a look at the salon to see if there is any activity? It's possible they may be busy making adaptions etc and getting ready for opening. Is it a big salon? Perhaps they are just getting so many enquiries they stopped answering the phone for a while. Try again tomorrow.


I had a look after the first unanswered call. Will have another look when the weather improves ta


----------



## Jaf

lullabydream said:


> Thank god someone else, albeit not glowing grey let their roots grow. Even if I hadn't decided not to see how my hair would look, have sat too many times at the hairdressers when they have tried to correct colour gone wrong from box dye.
> 
> I haven't been going out too much but have been following the arrows as you do at Tescos and so have passed the box dyes... Everybody has been reaching for them.
> 
> Although I have been sorting my own eyebrows out and tinting them, with Just for Men beard and moustache stuff. It's saved me a fortune to be honest.. Eyebrows still in tact!


You dye your eyebrows?! I just about manage to pluck out the Denis Healy ones.

I gave up dying my hair last year, too much of a faff. I'm a bit grey but I'm fine with it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Jaf said:


> You dye your eyebrows?! I just about manage to pluck out the Denis Healy ones.
> 
> I gave up dying my hair last year, too much of a faff. I'm a bit grey but I'm fine with it.


Hehe, I'm so terrible at being a girl  I've had my eyebrows shaped and tinted once - they were nice though. I'm starting to go a bit grey but not too bad yet considering my age. My hair is pretty dark, so I think once I start to dye it that's probably it. When I used to have a different career, we had to have business dress which involved suits, tights, high heels, make up and nails done...I must confess I do miss my nails being done.

Every year I say I'm going to make more effort and put make up on, do my hair etc., but it never happens. Maybe next year :Hilarious


----------



## lullabydream

Jaf said:


> You dye your eyebrows?! I just about manage to pluck out the Denis Healy ones.


Yes, I like my eyebrows.. I was such a wimp and by passed the tweezer every hair stage though because its painful. Would rather have a tattoo. 
As I said I went grey early, so went blonde. Then decided I wanted a complete change in my 30s and went dark. However, my eyebrows seem to be none existence then. So have been everywhere to have my eyebrows threaded, trimmed as like you @Jaf I think I would look like Dennis Healy. A couple of places I liked but others I didn't, anyway I just have discovered it's easy to tint them at home and trim them..
Eyebrows frame your face in my opinion.

Also @Jaf well done on giving up the dye. Plus being fine with the grey.. My problem is I can't wait as am impatient, so due to lockdown and no hairdressers obviously I have to had no dye but now is the time I hope my hairdresser can give me a pixie cut to see how grey I am actually am!

@Mrs Funkin never looked at your eyebrows and thought anything of them.. So they must be fine!


----------



## Jaf

I’m starting a new Spanish class in September, hopefully. With my few greys I’ll be interested to see if strangers still tell me I can’t be my age. Once a woman said I “must have had an easy life”. I suppose I should have taken it as a compliment but I wanted to slap her with a wet fish! 

When I get a walking stick I’m going to go round wacking people in the shins. Can you tell I’m not long back from the supermarket?! They’ve moved about 1/4 of everything around! Argggghhhh!

By the way, I am absolutely and completely not the least bit violent. I’ve never so much as slapped anyone. Or poured a pint over them. But a girl can dream, right?


----------



## Cully

I'm not violent either but if those flamin' gardeners smash my window again I'll be out there swinging *my* walking stick like a medieval pole axe. I heard them unloading the mowers off the lorry this morning and set me off panicking again. Rain stopped play fortunately.


----------



## ebonycat

Whoop whoop my mums hairdresser isn’t going back into her hair salon just yet, she just starting to cut her clients hair in their own homes.
Mum told her I really need a haircut & because I'm on oxygen I can’t just go into a hair salon, if I do I have to ask them to turn all their hairdryers to a low setting. And I wouldn’t be able to pluck up the courage to ever do that 
She said that she’s not taking any new clients at the moment but because mums such a long standing client & friend she’s agreed to cut it.
13th July so only a two week wait.
I’ve decided I need a complete new cut, hair is halfway down my back. I’m either going to have a short bob or a pixie cut.


----------



## Cully

@ebonycat ,my who sounds perky this evening, you sound so much better.
I think you'll love having a short hair style. One that's easy to look after. It'll be so much nicer in the hot weather.
Have you seen lady dog yet?


----------



## lullabydream

Oh that's lovely @ebonycat am sure you will look and feel amazing after your haircut!


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> @ebonycat ,my who sounds perky this evening, you sound so much better.
> I think you'll love having a short hair style. One that's easy to look after. It'll be so much nicer in the hot weather.
> Have you seen lady dog yet?


I feel a lot brighter today  thank you.
Mum popped Lady round on Sunday for a bit, it was lovely seeing her.
I popped out this morning, at 7am, to the local butchers where I buy Lady's pork mince from. It's only a 5 minute walk from my house, I live next to the small town.
I carried one of the bigger travel canisters, to see how I got on with it. The oxygen company has given me a backpack to carry it in & a small bag to carry the mini canister in.
It was ok, not heavy at all, so I think I'll be ok walking Lady & carrying the oxygen canisters.
I was really starting to worry that I wouldn't be able to manage.

Yes I think a new hair cut will perk me up.
Wearing the oxygen nasal tube has knocked my confidence a bit, I'm scared people will look, stare & kids will take the pee. But I've just got to put up with it I guess. Still really scared though


----------



## lullabydream

ebonycat said:


> Wearing the oxygen nasal tube has knocked my confidence a bit, I'm scared people will look, stare & kids will take the pee


Try not to worry about this too much, people might look. Though they may have looked before at you, to notice your nice hair, nice clothes, nice eyes etc.

Try not to worry about name calling because they really are the lowest of the low, children or not they shouldn't do that to anyone.


----------



## ebonycat

lullabydream said:


> Try not to worry about this too much, people might look. Though they may have looked before at you, to notice your nice hair, nice clothes, nice eyes etc.
> 
> Try not to worry about name calling because they really are the lowest of the low, children or not they shouldn't do that to anyone.


I'll try, thank you x


----------



## Cully

You've done so well today to go out, you should feel really proud of yourself.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That's great that you've been out @ebonycat but take it easy tomorrow, as you might feel a bit zonked! Out of practice in going out you know  I think that's lovely of your mum's hairdresser, having an easy to manage style will be good as you are getting used to the oxygen and make it less exhausting to wash and dry!

I'm so pleased you are feeling more positive too. I suspect very few folk will even notice the nasal prongs, really truly. Keep strong, much love xx


----------



## ChaosCat

@ebonycat Great to hear you are perkier and will be able to walk Lady!


----------



## ewelsh

lullabydream said:


> Though they may have looked before at you, to notice your nice hair, nice clothes, nice eyes etc.


That is such a wonderful thing to say @lullabydream dont forget your smile @ebonycat my Mum always told me to smile and people smile back.


----------



## Cully

Has anyone else noticed how expensive their supermarket shopping is these days, or is it just me?
I'm sure I'm not buying much more than I did a few months ago but I've definitely noticed a big difference in what I'm paying, and more than the usual periodic increases.


----------



## Summercat

@ebonycat 
Glad you can get out and about with Ladydog❤


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Has anyone else noticed how expensive their supermarket shopping is these days, or is it just me?
> I'm sure I'm not buying much more than I did a few months ago but I've definitely noticed a big difference in what I'm paying, and more than the usual periodic increases.


Yup, but then there are no offers and I can't get around to look for the best deals. Have to accept what's in the village Co-op (which would be much more expensive anyway) and whatever my friend picks up for me.


----------



## Cully

I could understand if I was using more expensive shops buy I'm only shopping where i always have, except I do it all with online deliveries now.
I've noticed a definite mark up in a lot of products. Well...I don't think it's my imagination.


----------



## oliviarussian

Cully said:


> I could understand if I was using more expensive shops buy I'm only shopping where i always have, except I do it all with online deliveries now.
> I've noticed a definite mark up in a lot of products. Well...I don't think it's my imagination.


No not your imagination, my weekly shop price has gone up dramatically


----------



## Cully

I've spent hours trying to trim it down but there really is very little I can cut back on
Guess I'm stuck with it, like everyone else, sigh!
Well done Tesco and all the others. Its true what they say, it's an I'll wind that blows nobody any good.:Grumpy


----------



## Trixie1

Its so wrong that the supermarkets and smaller shops have increased their prices at a time like this !! when quite clearly a lot of people are struggling. They will make a huge profit this year due to higher demand. Shame on them.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yep, I am spending fortunes on food shopping, much more than previously. I've noticed some of the usual offers are on their way back (like three packs of meat/fish for £10) now, thank goodness. Plus I have a hollow legged husband, which doesn't help matters


----------



## Tawny75

ebonycat said:


> I feel a lot brighter today  thank you.
> Mum popped Lady round on Sunday for a bit, it was lovely seeing her.
> I popped out this morning, at 7am, to the local butchers where I buy Lady's pork mince from. It's only a 5 minute walk from my house, I live next to the small town.
> I carried one of the bigger travel canisters, to see how I got on with it. The oxygen company has given me a backpack to carry it in & a small bag to carry the mini canister in.
> It was ok, not heavy at all, so I think I'll be ok walking Lady & carrying the oxygen canisters.
> I was really starting to worry that I wouldn't be able to manage.
> 
> Yes I think a new hair cut will perk me up.
> Wearing the oxygen nasal tube has knocked my confidence a bit, I'm scared people will look, stare & kids will take the pee. But I've just got to put up with it I guess. Still really scared though


Don't worry, my daughters best friend has a nasal feeding tube and people just tend to ignore it. Some will ask what it is for and she happily explains. I think things are better now than even 10 years ago for things that are different. I didnt wear contatcs for a long time as I have a low lid which is a leftover from eyelid lowering surgery I had to have after TED but I figure if people want to look then that is their problem not mine. Walk tall and you will be fine x


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yep, I am spending fortunes on food shopping, much more than previously. I've noticed some of the usual offers are on their way back (like three packs of meat/fish for £10) now, thank goodness. Plus I have a hollow legged husband, which doesn't help matters


another who's husband has hollow legs AND body I am beginning to think! Good grief I don't know where it goes! Then he says he's off for a run, to burn it off  maybe if I chain him down he will eat less :Smuggrin
I have noticed how expensive fish is now  what a price, I have actually bought supermarket fish rather than from the local fish monger who sells organic but it's gone up a ridiculous amount. So wrong.


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> another who's husband has hollow legs AND body I am beginning to think! Good grief I don't know where it goes! Then he says he's off for a run, to burn it off  maybe if I chain him down he will eat less :Smuggrin
> I have noticed how expensive fish is now  what a price, I have actually bought supermarket fish rather than from the local fish monger who sells organic but it's gone up a ridiculous amount. So wrong.


Put him in Lottie's shed and have her guard the door


----------



## Willow_Warren

https://www.miltonkeynes.co.uk/news...s-cat-twice-legs-milton-keynes-estate-2901684

Sad... and shocking


----------



## Cully

I hope this isn't a resurgence of those incidents with the 'Croyden cat killer'. Poor kitty.


----------



## Cully

Boo hoo, I've just been watching the very last episode of Friends. Again! 
:Happy It starts all over with series 1 episode 1 tomorrow. Again!
I do like Friends, it belongs in my happy zone.
I'm enjoying Golden Girls again too.
Why don't they make 'em like they used to?


----------



## ebonycat

Tawny75 said:


> Don't worry, my daughters best friend has a nasal feeding tube and people just tend to ignore it. Some will ask what it is for and she happily explains. I think things are better now than even 10 years ago for things that are different. I didnt wear contatcs for a long time as I have a low lid which is a leftover from eyelid lowering surgery I had to have after TED but I figure if people want to look then that is their problem not mine. Walk tall and you will be fine x


Thank you xx
I popped across the road to Boots the chemist again this afternoon, was a bit nervous but I did want you & everyone has said, head held high & tried to not think of negative thoughts.


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> Boo hoo, I've just been watching the very last episode of Friends. Again!
> :Happy It starts all over with series 1 episode 1 tomorrow. Again!
> I do like Friends, it belongs in my happy zone.
> I'm enjoying Golden Girls again too.
> Why don't they make 'em like they used to?


I loved the golden girls & friends.
They are my happy place too


----------



## Cully

They are my comfort blanket. Even though I practically know the script for Friends, if I know it's on I just think "oh lovely".
Glad you went out again. The more you do it your confidence will increase. Well done again.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hurrah! Day off. Totally shattered. Channel hopping and discover that on the "soppy movies" channel AKA Movies24 , it's only Christmas in July! I love the romantic Christmas films, I'm such a sap hahahaha!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Out to dinner tonight. Pudding has been made - I can ignore the chocolate and eat the fruit and still feel like I'm joining in


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Out to dinner tonight. Pudding has been made - I can ignore the chocolate and eat the fruit and still feel like I'm joining in
> 
> View attachment 444027


Can I have the chocolate you leave please ?


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Out to dinner tonight. Pudding has been made - I can ignore the chocolate and eat the fruit and still feel like I'm joining in
> 
> View attachment 444027


You haven't taken the skin off the pineapple!:Jawdrop

:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I like pineapple as a "pick up" thing and then eat from the middle 

@Bertie'sMum hop in the teleporter and you are most welcome, hehe.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> I like pineapple as a "pick up" thing and then eat from the middle



An "English" thing then


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Nah, just a "me" thing


----------



## Bertie'sMum

My little house panther caught his first mouse this afternoon ! He'd been in next door's garden and came running indoors with something in his mouth. When I went to check he ran outside again and dropped it on the paving. I think it was a field mouse as it was so very small - it didn't move so I thought it was dead and went back indoors to get a plastic bag to put it in and bin it. But when I got back to it, it shook itself and ran off into the undergrowth ! So obviously only stunned - Bertie was so disappointed to lose his prize and has spent the rest of the afternoon checking all round the garden trying to find it again If it's got any sense it will stay well away from here !


----------



## ChaosCat

Bertie'sMum said:


> My little house panther caught his first mouse this afternoon ! He'd been in next door's garden and came running indoors with something in his mouth. When I went to check he ran outside again and dropped it on the paving. I think it was a field mouse as it was so very small - it didn't move so I thought it was dead and went back indoors to get a plastic bag to put it in and bin it. But when I got back to it, it shook itself and ran off into the undergrowth ! So obviously only stunned - Bertie was so disappointed to lose his prize and has spent the rest of the afternoon checking all round the garden trying to find it again If it's got any sense it will stay well away from here !


Annie sends an approving nod to Bertie.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Nah, just a "me" thing


Didn't want to get personal Mrs F!

I hope you took the skin and eyes off some of the pieces in case its not "their" thing?
Or is it your cunning way of ensuring exclusive access?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Fruit cutlery is the way forward


----------



## Tawny75

ebonycat said:


> I loved the golden girls & friends.
> They are my happy place too


 My happy place is 'The West Wing' although I have paid for a subscription to Britbox and I have started to watch Midsommer Murders again. Loving Inspector Barnaby!


----------



## Tawny75

ChaosCat said:


> Annie sends an approving nod to Bertie.


 As does Severus x


----------



## Charity

Tawny75 said:


> My happy place is 'The West Wing' although I have paid for a subscription to Britbox and I have started to watch Midsommer Murders again. Loving Inspector Barnaby!


I love John Nettles, not so keen on the other one.


----------



## Tawny75

Charity said:


> I love John Nettles, not so keen on the other one.


I am right back at the beginning, Inspector Barnaby and Sergeant Troy


----------



## Jaf

Oh but Sykes the dog!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SbanR said:


> Didn't want to get personal Mrs F!
> 
> I hope you took the skin and eyes off some of the pieces in case its not "their" thing?
> Or is it your cunning way of ensuring exclusive access?


All is well @SbanR the fruit platter was well received, including the pineapple with skin


----------



## Jaf

Mrs Funkin said:


> All is well @SbanR the fruit platter was well received, including the pineapple with skin


Why is it skin and not peel? Did anyone eat the chocolate and not the fruit? I'm _fairly _sure I could have eaten the chocolate, even though it's been too close to fruit! Couldn't have if you'd dipped the fruit into melted choc. (I chop revels in half cos the coffee ones are gross)

How was Oscar, did he sulk?


----------



## Tawny75

Jaf said:


> Why is it skin and not peel? Did anyone eat the chocolate and not the fruit? I'm _fairly _sure I could have eaten the chocolate, even though it's been too close to fruit! Couldn't have if you'd dipped the fruit into melted choc. (I chop revels in half cos the coffee ones are gross)cocfe ones are the best! X
> 
> How was Oscar, did he sulk?


----------



## ebonycat

Tawny75 said:


> My happy place is 'The West Wing' although I have paid for a subscription to Britbox and I have started to watch Midsommer Murders again. Loving Inspector Barnaby!


Oh I love watching Midsonmer Murders.
@Jaf Sykes the dog was so adorable x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh nope @Jaf everyone ate fruit and chocolate. It was nice really it was  As for the difference between skin and peel, I've got no idea!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

I'm another Midsummer Murders fan but prefer Neil Dudgeon as Inspector Barnaby ! 
I've been watching re-runs of the series on ITV3 and noticed him as a suspect in an early John Nettles episode 

I've also got a couple of theories - 
1) There are usually 3 murders per episode (as pretty as Midsummer is I don't think I'd want to live there - the body count is too high)
2) As soon as a character is seen on the telephone saying "I know what you did" they will be the next to be found dead


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh and Oscar was very happy to see us. He’d been waiting to go to the toilet I think as when we came home he didn’t know what to do first...eat, have a wee or a poop! In the end he ate (I cleared the wee from when we were out whilst he was eating), he came and inspected the tray and had a wee, ate a bit more, had a poop upstairs (which was clean anyway but I think he knows we like to see his poop). 

He did try to eat Daddy’s nose in the middle of the night though...


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> He did try to eat Daddy's nose in the middle of the night though...


That's to teach him not to go out and leave him again :Hilarious. Glad you had such a nice time.


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> I'm another Midsummer Murders fan but prefer Neil Dudgeon as Inspector Barnaby !
> I've been watching re-runs of the series on ITV3 and noticed him as a suspect in an early John Nettles episode
> 
> I've also got a couple of theories -
> 1) There are usually 3 murders per episode (as pretty as Midsummer is I don't think I'd want to live there - the body count is too high)
> 2) As soon as a character is seen on the telephone saying "I know what you did" they will be the next to be found dead


I saw him as the suspect the other day as well. I like the actor, I just think the character is a bit bland. I've loved John Nettles since Bergerac.


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Why is it skin and not peel?


Ive always wondered that too. Maybe peel is what you can't eat, so remove as in an orange or banana. And skin is what you can eat as in an apple. Don't know really, just a guess.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Ive always wondered that too. Maybe peel is what you can't eat, so remove as in an orange or banana. And skin is what you can eat as in an apple. Don't know really, just a guess.


And @Jaf perhaps peel is because you can 'Peel it away' as in Orange or banana as cited by Cully and skin because you have to Cut it off?
Just a guess.

Cully, even @Mrs Funkin wouldn't have eaten last night's pineapple skin!


----------



## Jaf

Hmmm. Potato peel becomes skin when it’s cooked. Isn’t apple peel edible? I’ll stick to chocolate, it’s too complicated for me!


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Isn't apple peel edible?


Yes it is Jaf, along with pears, peaches and nectarines. It's just a matter of how you personally prefer them.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just wondering dear @ebonycat how you are getting on? I've been thinking of you and hoping you've been able to get out and about with Lady dog. Let us know if you have a minute. Kisses from Oscar Woo xx


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just wondering dear @ebonycat how you are getting on? I've been thinking of you and hoping you've been able to get out and about with Lady dog. Let us know if you have a minute. Kisses from Oscar Woo xx


Aww thank you for thinking of me Mrs F xx
I'm doing ok I guess, little steps. Been having a bit of de-clutter before Lady comes back.
I've a hospital appointment (at a different hospital to the one I was in) on Wednesday so it was decided Lady would come back after that. It's for some sort of test, was meant to have happened while I was an inpatient but they didn't show up on the day.
I popped out with mum this morning, only to Lady's vets to pick up two written prescriptions, for her insulin & apoquel tablets (I buy them online as they're a lot cheaper).
I still haven't plucked up courage to go into a supermarket yet, but I will do at some point this week.
Oxygen makes you very tired & I keep waking up during the night. Also I'm still having odd dreams of thinking I'm still in hospital 
The only time I can't have the oxygen on is while using a kettle, microwave, cooker, toaster & hairdryer. You have to turn it off wait 15 minutes before using them & then turn them off & wait another 15 minutes before turning the oxygen back on again. Getting the hang of it now.
I'm a bit nervous with getting Lady back, I really hope I'll manage, I'm sure I will, just a bit jittery that's all.
Now & again I get a bit out of breath but I just sit down & take things slow. I've got two different prescription doses of oxygen I can use, so if I'm struggling I can knock the oxygen up a dose & I've a oximeter for my finger that tells me what my oxygen levels are & I know what mine are supposed to be.
I'll be ok, just a case of managing it the best I can & hoping The Royal Brompton get in touch ASAP xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm very glad to read you are feeling like you are getting to grips with your new regime @ebonycat  I think half the battle is getting your head around the "new normal" and the other half of the battle is getting used to medications/oxygen/other new things to deal with like the nasal prongs. You *will* be okay and I shall keep my fingers crossed that the Brompton send you an appointment very soon. It may well be worth trying to contact the secretaries - or ask your GP to do so - to see what's going on with your appointment. Much love xx


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm very glad to read you are feeling like you are getting to grips with your new regime @ebonycat  I think half the battle is getting your head around the "new normal" and the other half of the battle is getting used to medications/oxygen/other new things to deal with like the nasal prongs. You *will* be okay and I shall keep my fingers crossed that the Brompton send you an appointment very soon. It may well be worth trying to contact the secretaries - or ask your GP to do so - to see what's going on with your appointment. Much love xx


You are so right.
It's the getting used to the 'new normal'. 
I phoned & spoke to one of my gp's last week & she promised to chase up Brompton hospital. I'll leave it a week or two then will call gp to chase it up again. I don't want to keep getting on at them but at the same time I really need to see this specialist Dr & have further tests done.
Thank you sweet Lady xx


----------



## Cully

My shopping arrived so I dutifully washed it all down with a bleach solution, so my hands reek of the stuff. I sit down for a well earned cuppa and Misty is all over me, rubbing her face into my stinky hands.
Then I put some lavender moisturiser on my washmaid's hands and watch as she recoils from me in disgust:Yuck:Yuck:Yuck. 
Must prefer Eau de Domestos then!


----------



## Guest

Bertie'sMum said:


> @Willow_Warren just thought you would like to know that the beautiful blanket you sent Bertie for Christmas is finally getting some attention from himself. I tried it in different places and then lo and behold found the perfect place  Since placing it in this position he has hardly left it !!!
> 
> View attachment 441901


That's so cute!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> My shopping arrived so I dutifully washed it all down with a bleach solution, so my hands reek of the stuff. I sit down for a well earned cuppa and Misty is all over me, rubbing her face into my stinky hands.
> Then I put some lavender moisturiser on my washmaid's hands and watch as she recoils from me in disgust:Yuck:Yuck:Yuck.
> Must prefer Eau de Domestos then!


For some strange reason all my cats have been attracted by the smell of bleach ! I always have to remember to wash my hands if I've been using it as they try to lick my hands otherwise


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> For some strange reason all my cats have been attracted by the smell of bleach ! I always have to remember to wash my hands if I've been using it as they try to lick my hands otherwise


I seem to remember when I was a little girl that the cats would sniff and roll in my wet swimming stuff when I got in from the baths .


----------



## Guest

Bertie'sMum said:


> For some strange reason all my cats have been attracted by the smell of bleach ! I always have to remember to wash my hands if I've been using it as they try to lick my hands otherwise


Wow. I have never heard of something like that!
From my experience cats tend to sniff and lick my fingers if I have eaten finger food and haven't yet washed my hands. That's cute and funny.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> I seem to remember when I was a little girl that the cats would sniff and roll in my wet swimming stuff when I got in from the baths .


that would have been the chlorine then !


----------



## Guest

Milka said:


> Wow. I have never heard of something like that!
> From my experience cats tend to sniff and lick my fingers if I have eaten finger food and haven't yet washed my hands. That's cute and funny.


BUT I of course wouldn't let them very often. I know that butter and salt is very bad for cats.
It's bad for humans too, but especially for cats.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

A colleague of mine and her daughter are buying a kitten each this weekend from a “breeder” on a farm...£250 each for a moggy kitten. They are delicious little bundles of tabby (they really are, there’s a mackerel and a classic) but will be leaving mum at 8 weeks. My colleague is very lovely and they will be cared for impeccably (they recently lost their 15 year old cat to HCM), I’ve talked to her about a few pertinent things I’ve learnt from here about young kittens leaving mum cat. 

BYB make me so mad. I think it’s my “thing” now.


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> A colleague of mine and her daughter are buying a kitten each this weekend from a "breeder" on a farm...£250 each for a moggy kitten. They are delicious little bundles of tabby (they really are, there's a mackerel and a classic) but will be leaving mum at 8 weeks. My colleague is very lovely and they will be cared for impeccably (they recently lost their 15 year old cat to HCM), I've talked to her about a few pertinent things I've learnt from here about young kittens leaving mum cat.
> 
> BYB make me so mad. I think it's my "thing" now.


Liked for your attempts to make things better for the kittens and advise your colleague- not for the situation as such.

It makes me mad, too, to hear about this sort of thing all the time. These days it's so easy to get relevant information before getting a pet. But I guess many people only read what they want to read and ignore the rest.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> A colleague of mine and her daughter are buying a kitten each this weekend from a "breeder" on a farm...£250 each for a moggy kitten. They are delicious little bundles of tabby (they really are, there's a mackerel and a classic) but will be leaving mum at 8 weeks. My colleague is very lovely and they will be cared for impeccably (they recently lost their 15 year old cat to HCM), I've talked to her about a few pertinent things I've learnt from here about young kittens leaving mum cat.
> 
> BYB make me so mad. I think it's my "thing" now.


Just a thought Mrs F, but could the two kittens meet up for play sessions? Even be together when their human mummies are out working?
That way they would be less lonely and could also learn some social skills together


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That’s exactly their plan  we were talking about socialisation yesterday. They are super cute - be still my tabby loving heart!


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> That's exactly their plan  we were talking about socialisation yesterday. They are super cute - be still my tabby loving heart!


Oscar would be a very loving father I'm sureRescues are bulging with kittens now so we're told


----------



## TriTri

*Anybody want to play "Where's Wally?" *


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> *Anybody want to play "Where's Wally?" *
> 
> View attachment 444441


I would say they're ALL Wallys for not keeping to social distancing


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SbanR said:


> Oscar would be a very loving father I'm sureRescues are bulging with kittens now so we're told


Nah. He really wouldn't. He can't stand cats. Doesn't seem to mind dogs on the telly though, so I wonder if he lived with one before? Who knows


----------



## ewelsh

@TriTri any news or results yet?


----------



## LeArthur

I put in a Zooplus order at 11pm on Thursday and it's just been delivered!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Our god daughter’s cat, Minky, sadly had to be PTS last night. Run free, little Minky. They had her from (what I know now!) to be not even six weeks old - she was the most unstealthy cat...you’d hear her thudding about on their landing when she was just walking. It was like she’d not been taught how to be a cat, which of course she hadn’t. 

Night night, sweet little panther xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Run free, Minky!


----------



## Charity

That's sad @Mrs Funkin, RIP Minky xx


----------



## SbanR

RIP Minky


----------



## Jaf

Run free Minky.

We had a cat, Ziggy, when I was a kid. She was maybe 6 weeks old and had cat flu. She never really learned to be a cat either, but my goodness she was a darling.


----------



## Cully

RIP Minky. You were loved and will be missed.


----------



## ewelsh

Run free chasing butterflies Minky x


----------



## SbanR




----------



## TriTri

ewelsh said:


> @TriTri any news or results yet?


Thank you for asking @ewelsh. 
I've not yet had Max's blood test results and I will chase them tomorrow. Tessy's long awaited appointment with the specialist is this Tuesday. Fingers crossed here for them both. Here they are today, sweet Tessy in Tessy's jungle and beautiful Max making the most of the lovely weather.


----------



## TriTri

R.I.P dear Minky ❤.


----------



## Summercat

Hoping for good news for Max @TriTri 
Waiting for blood results is stressful and never fast. I am lucky our vet's clinic is part laboratory, so we usually get results in three week days..

@ebonycat How are you and your bunch doing?


----------



## ewelsh

TriTri said:


> Thank you for asking @ewelsh.
> I've not yet had Max's blood test results and I will chase them tomorrow. Tessy's long awaited appointment with the specialist is this Tuesday. Fingers crossed here for them both. Here they are today, sweet Tessy in Tessy's jungle and beautiful Max making the most of the lovely weather.
> View attachment 444662
> View attachment 444663
> View attachment 444665


Hope you get the results for Max today, of course fingers and toes crossed for both. How are you doing? Great photos, especially Max!


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> Hoping for good news for Max @TriTri
> Waiting for blood results is stressful and never fast. I am lucky our vet's clinic is part laboratory, so we usually get results in three week days..
> 
> @ebonycat How are you and your bunch doing?


Morning, thank you for thinking of us here.
I got Lady dog back on Thursday, managing to walk her ok while also carrying a small oxygen canister on my back.
But while cleaning out the ratties the other day I knocked the big backup oxygen canister over, I managed to catch it with my foot before it fell completely, it hurt a bit but wasn't too bad. Didn't think no more of it.
Well that night took my sock off to reveal a bruise, frozen peas helped. Woke up next day to a huge bruise across whole of foot, across tops of toes the lot...... I'am so not having a good year :Bawling

But today I'm getting my hair cut.... yay.....
Mums hairdresser is coming to her house to do her hair & mums begged her to do mine as well.
Hair is right down my back, too thick & far too long. I feel like a shaggy dog.
Going to go extra short, a nice little bob. Much better to have it short & out of the way from all the tubes & when while I'm out it's out of the way from the canister.

Hope all's well with you & your handsome boys xx

Have a good day all xx


----------



## ebonycat

@TriTri fingers & paws crossed for Max xx


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> Morning, thank you for thinking of us here.
> I got Lady dog back on Thursday, managing to walk her ok while also carrying a small oxygen canister on my back.
> But while cleaning out the ratties the other day I knocked the big backup oxygen canister over, I managed to catch it with my foot before it fell completely, it hurt a bit but wasn't too bad. Didn't think no more of it.
> Well that night took my sock off to reveal a bruise, frozen peas helped. Woke up next day to a huge bruise across whole of foot, across tops of toes the lot...... I'am so not having a good year :Bawling
> 
> But today I'm getting my hair cut.... yay.....
> Mums hairdresser is coming to her house to do her hair & mums begged her to do mine as well.
> Hair is right down my back, too thick & far too long. I feel like a shaggy dog.
> Going to go extra short, a nice little bob. Much better to have it short & out of the way from all the tubes & when while I'm out it's out of the way from the canister.
> 
> Hope all's well with you & your handsome boys xx
> 
> Have a good day all xx


It's really not your year! 
But having Lady dog back home and getting your hair cut are definitely cheering.


----------



## Summercat

Ouch @ebonycat but glad Lady dog is back home with you. New hair cuts are fun 
We are doing fine, the boys enjoy the warm sun from the windows most days. I have been going for walks and catching up on reading.


----------



## Cully

@ebonycat Ouch! At least a bruise will heal. Not sure about a damaged oxygen tank.
Great you got Lady dog back and you're getting into a routine walking her, it's so nice to be able to get out. How has she been with you? Overjoyed to be back home I expect.
I'm envious of you getting your hair cut. You'll feel so much better with a short cut.
Hope the rest of the furry gang are behaving.


----------



## Charity

@TriTri - hope you get some positive news about Max

@ebonycat - what have you been up to? Hope you're bruised foot heals soon, those canisters are heavier than you think. Lucky you getting your hair cut, wish I could. I'm beginning to look like an elderly grey Suzi Quatro! :Jawdrop


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> It's really not your year!
> But having Lady dog back home and getting your hair cut are definitely cheering.


I'm so accident prone


----------



## ebonycat

Having Lady dog back is lovely.
She took to being back home in her stride. 
Settled in right away.
Mums just about to pick up me up now & Lady’s coming with me to mums.
She loves my step father & their garden is huge xx


----------



## ChaosCat

The hairdressers here opened again in the beginning of June- I haven’t been there yet and don’t think I‘ll go in the near future. I got so used to doing it myself (with the help of my son who does the shaving) that I really don’t feel the need.


----------



## Tawny75

I had mine all cut off last weekend and it feels fab, I am still running my hands through it as I love love love how short it is on the sides and back.


----------



## ChaosCat

Wild cat mum protecting her offspring from a wolf


----------



## ewelsh

Any news on Max's results @TriTri also thinking of Tessy today at consultant, I hope they can finally give the correct diagnosis and treatment x


----------



## Milo’s mum

Hello Ladies, I know I have lots to catch up!
The Work from home thing actually means work twice as hard.
My cat quote for the day:
“All cats need few litter boxes but Milo needs at least 2-3 food bowls full for the night!
I can’t make him eat during the day ......:Bawling:Bawling:Bawling:Bawling:Bawling:Bawling:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead

On my way to bed I take 3 food pouches and 2 clean bowls.
I wake up to the “fresh” smell of cat food But that saves me the zombie walk to the kitchen 3 times a night.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

A new star sign? Pffft. It’s all changed, thanks NASA! 

I don’t believe in them anyway but I’m clearly nothing like my “new” sign


----------



## GILL SETTERFIELD

Charity said:


> Do you ever want to say something but either don't want to start a new thread or it doesn't seem to fit into any others. Well, I thought I'd start this one so anyone can come and get anything they want off their chest. Doesn't have to be about cats necessarily.
> 
> I'll start. I've just been out to water my front garden and there are pigeon feathers everywhere.  At least I know its not Bunty or Toppy, we get quite a few neighbouring cats in our garden or it could have been a fox. I went out this morning and I'm sure they weren't there then. We have a few young pigeons landing in our tree, hope its not one of those. RIP poor pigeon. :Arghh


Hi, I have a British blue cat called Blue he is ok because I lost his brother last month due to blocked bladder, so keeping Blues weight down, he is around 5k is that ok for him


----------



## GILL SETTERFIELD

Milo's mum said:


> Hello Ladies, I know I have lots to catch up!
> The Work from home thing actually means work twice as hard.
> My cat quote for the day:
> "All cats need few litter boxes but Milo needs at least 2-3 food bowls full for the night!
> I can't make him eat during the day ......:Bawling:Bawling:Bawling:Bawling:Bawling:Bawling:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead
> 
> On my way to bed I take 3 food pouches and 2 clean bowls.
> I wake up to the "fresh" smell of cat food But that saves me the zombie walk to the kitchen 3 times a night.


Hi how can I get my Blue to drink he has a few sips then nothing, he has water and a bit of cat milk


----------



## Jaf

Do you have a water fountain? Works for some cats as they like the running water. Most important is to feed wet food only, you can add a little water to it.

Sorry about Blue’s brother.


----------



## GILL SETTERFIELD

Can I give him dry food and add water to it


----------



## Jaf

No because dry food has a problem with bacteria if you add water. Try to get Blue to eat wet food, it’s better nutrition too.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

GILL SETTERFIELD said:


> Can I give him dry food and add water to it


Don't add water to dry food as it's a perfect breeding ground for bacteria.

If Blue has a wet food diet (no dry) he won't need much water to drink. Cats are not very good at drinking water, in the wild they get most of the fluids they need from their prey.


----------



## TriTri

ewelsh said:


> Hope you get the results for Max today, of course fingers and toes crossed for both. How are you doing? Great photos, especially Max!


Thank you for asking @ewelsh
I feel as though the sky has fallen on me today . I had devastating news from the vet specialist with Tessy today and then they said Max's results aren't back yet.

Tessy has been deteriorating this last month or more, since the young new vet reduced her thyroid meds by far too many, I had to keep questioning this and had to get them to refer it to the specialist and the meds were then upped, but not by enough imo. Three more vet visits and today a thyroid test has been done at last. Some on here will know that Tessy began howling non stop a week back & Ooh vet was too busy to see her etc. Tessy's drinking & eating too much, though now improved, is too little too late. Blood tests taken just over a week ago were read completely wrong by young new vet, telling me kidneys and creatinine fine, improved etc, it seems her kidneys are seriously struggling. She refuses pancreatic enzymes and without them she is starving to death, (vet today didn't use those words, but that's it really), in-spite of more than a dozen small meals a day. She weighed 2.81 kilos in February, 2.38 around 2 weeks ago and today just 1.9 - 2 kilos & yes you read that right. Tessy is putting on a brave face and the specialist commented on how sweet and affectionate she was with him, when he took her away for a blood test and to check her over. The dental the other young vet kept on about, isn't really that bad & not needed yet. He said EPI is very rare in cats. We had a long discussion at various options.

So we have a few options and the only one I think that could work and buy her plenty more time and also offer her a good quality of life, is an endoscopic gastrostomy feeding tube, straight into her stomach. She would be fed liquid medication and food etc through it. As it is, no amount of drinking water will be enough for her, if she has diarrhoea through not having the pancreatic enzymes. The specialist will get the thyroid results back tomorrow, weigh up everything, risk re anaesthetic etc and he will phone me tomorrow.

Maybe there's a glimmer of sunshine through that dark sky that fell on me and Tessy today. The specialist vet had a cat with the feeding tube in who lived happily for 3 years. I think time is going to be of the essence here in getting her booked in.


----------



## Charity

Oh @TriTri, I'm sorry to read the news wasn't better. I don't know much about the feeding tube and how it works.

I hope you have good news about Max tomorrow. Big hug for you today xx


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Oh @TriTri, I'm sorry to read the news wasn't better. I don't know much about the feeding tube and how it works.
> 
> I hope you have good news about Max tomorrow. Big hug for you today xx


Thank you! Me too. Unfortunately I had to wait several weeks to see the specialist as he was booked up. 'Just hoping things can be turned around quickly now.

Here is my brave girl cleaning herself about an hour ago, cleaning is always a good sign I think....


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh goodness @TriTri  I'm so sorry to read your update. Paws crossed that with a feeding tube she can start to get what she needs and not be bothered by it. Love and strength xx Kisses to Tessy xxx


----------



## TriTri

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh goodness @TriTri  I'm so sorry to read your update. Paws crossed that with a feeding tube she can start to get what she needs and not be bothered by it. Love and strength xx Kisses to Tessy xxx


Thank you Mrs Funkin. From what I've read and I found a YouTube video of the op online, it's a quick op and cats aren't bothered by the tube. It makes good sense.... if she's up to the anaesthetic. Because she was dumped 6 years ago I don't know her age. She is such a sweet cat, it's not fair!


----------



## ChaosCat

So sorry you had these bad news @TriTri

I hope the tube will indeed be an option and give her and you more time together.


----------



## TriTri

Thank you @ChaosCat, fingers crossed. The vet says cats are ok with them and the alternatives aren't appealing.


----------



## Willow_Warren

@TriTri sorry you've not received better news. What a brave sweet girl x


----------



## TriTri

Willow_Warren said:


> @TriTri sorry you've not received better news. What a brave sweet girl x


Thank you @Willow_Warren.


----------



## SbanR

Such awful news @TriTri . I'm so sorry. Like everyone I hope the feeding tube can be done asap and you both have some quality time together


----------



## Jaf

Oh no @TriTri I'm sorry that the news wasn't great. I hope Tessy doesn't mind the feeding tube.

I've no cat experience but I've had a tube myself and it was fine.


----------



## Cully

Sorry your news isn't better @TriTri , I think you've had more than your fair share of bad luck so sending hugs.
With the tube in place she could get some valuable quality back so it's probably worth doing, especially if, as others have said, it doesn't seem to bother the cats.
Let's hope she can get it done asap.
Nice to see Max, handsome as ever. xxxxxx


----------



## GILL SETTERFIELD

Bertie'sMum said:


> Don't add water to dry food as it's a perfect breeding ground for bacteria.
> 
> If Blue has a wet food diet (no dry) he won't need much water to drink. Cats are not very good at drinking water, in the wild they get most of the fluids they need from their prey.


Ok thanks I will change dry food


----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> Such awful news @TriTri . I'm so sorry. Like everyone I hope the feeding tube can be done asap and you both have some quality time together


Thank you @SbanR. I will know more tomorrow. At the rate she is losing weight, yet eating, the op can't come soon enough.


----------



## TriTri

Jaf said:


> Oh no @TriTri I'm sorry that the news wasn't great. I hope Tessy doesn't mind the feeding tube.
> 
> I've no cat experience but I've had a tube myself and it was fine.


Thank you @Jaf, that's useful to know. I thought the tube may go through her nose, but no, it's straight into her stomach. She won't have to taste the enzymes (yuck)!


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Sorry your news isn't better @TriTri , I think you've had more than your fair share of bad luck so sending hugs.
> With the tube in place she could get some valuable quality back so it's probably worth doing, especially if, as others have said, it doesn't seem to bother the cats.
> Let's hope she can get it done asap.
> Nice to see Max, handsome as ever. xxxxxx


Thank you @Cully. Yes, Tessy should gain weight quickly, especially as she will want to eat by herself also. I'm dreading Max's results too, but he seems fine in himself and like you say... as handsome as ever! Here he is...


----------



## Jaf

TriTri said:


> Thank you @Jaf, that's useful to know. I thought the tube may go through her nose, but no, it's straight into her stomach. She won't have to taste the enzymes (yuck)!


Oh that makes sense! I'm stupid sometimes. That will be more comfortable for her.


----------



## cheekyscrip

Paws and fans fingers crossed for Tess, @TriTri 
Hope it will get her back, still nine lives!
Max too x
Love from Garfield and Scrip xxx


----------



## Summercat

Sorry, the news was not better with Tessy @TriTri but at least you know what you are dealing with and it is manageable.
Xx


----------



## Summercat

Nice cut! @Tawny75


----------



## TriTri

cheekyscrip said:


> Paws and fans fingers crossed for Tess, @TriTri
> Hope it will get her back, still nine lives!
> Max too x
> Love from Garfield and Scrip xxx


Thank you @cheekyscrip, lovely Garfield & lovely Scrip.


----------



## TriTri

Summercat said:


> Sorry, the news was not better with Tessy @TriTri but at least you know what you are dealing with and it is manageable.
> Xx


Thank you @Summercat. 
If they can't operate in the next week, I doubt Tessy will be up to the op, because of the rate at which she is losing weight. I may have to look at somewhere else doing the op, but I'm hoping this vet will come through for us.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @TriTri poor you what a shock I hope you weren't alone when you had that news. I am glad you have had a proper diagnoses, it has taken some time, through no fault of your own.

I really do hope the tube will easy poor little Tessy and help her feels better! As for an op with her kidneys, I know vets are reluctant but they can keep flushing fluids through. 
Stay strong now xx


----------



## Tawny75

@TriTri Sending love to you and Tessy x


----------



## Cully

Misty absolutely hates the smell of bananas:Yuck.








Anyone got a simple recipe for banana cake/loaf? She says either they go or she does.:Nailbiting


----------



## GILL SETTERFIELD

TriTri said:


> Thank you @SbanR. I will know more tomorrow. At the rate she is losing weight, yet eating, the op can't come soon enough.


Hi TriTri hope your pet has success with op, Blue is fine


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Misty absolutely hates the smell of bananas:Yuck.
> View attachment 444864
> 
> Anyone got a simple recipe for banana cake/loaf? She says either they go or she does.:Nailbiting


:Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> Misty absolutely hates the smell of bananas:Yuck.
> View attachment 444864
> 
> Anyone got a simple recipe for banana cake/loaf? She says either they go or she does.:Nailbiting


I don't want Misty to move out!

Here's my favourite recipe:
https://biancazapatka.com/en/the-best-vegan-banana-bread/


----------



## Summercat

@TriTri 
Will keep positive thoughts for Tessy ☘☘☘

@Cully 
Good @ChaosCat came to the rescue, as while I love banana bread, especially with walnuts, I never made it myself :Shy
(Note to self make banana bread)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Cully my fave and super easy banana loaf is:

5oz butter, 4oz caster sugar, 6ox SR flour, 3 eggs, 3 bananas (2 if they are very big, or you want it more cake and less banana-y). I use a small electric whisk (you know, the hand ones with two little beaters on there).

Cream butter and sugar, add beaten eggs and mix, stir in roughly mashed banana, fold in flour (sift if you can be bothered), into a loaf tin (I use those shaped liners to make it even easier). Takes not even five minutes to make.

Gas mark 4 for about 45 mins, but obviously you oven might be different...until it's done


----------



## TriTri

Thank you @ewelsh & @Summercat @Tawny75 & at oooohhh a newcomer! @GILL SETTERFIELD!
@ GILL SETTERFIELD Who is Blue? Is that your dear cat? (I use to cat-sit for a cat called BLUE, so you had me confused.com for a moment).

Update on Tessy: specialist vet rang tonight & agreed to do Tessy's op to fit a PEG feeding tube next Wednesday. We both felt any later would be too late and he's rearranging his diary for her, as long as my surgery have the right size tube in stock. The risk is a number 3 of 5, 1 being the lowest, 5 the highest, with biggest risks being keeping her warm throughout the 10-15 minute op, and managing her BP. Loads of positive vibes would be appreciated for dear Tessy pleeeeease, if you can spare them, especially next Wednesday. If the op is successful, we should soon be able to see her gain weight etc.

Edit: I found another specialist hospital that said they could probably do the op early next week, so they were my back up plan, but my lovely Dr (he's a Dr) has come to the rescue.


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Misty absolutely hates the smell of bananas:Yuck.
> View attachment 444864
> 
> Anyone got a simple recipe for banana cake/loaf? She says either they go or she does.:Nailbiting





Cully said:


> Misty absolutely hates the smell of bananas:Yuck.
> View attachment 444864
> 
> Anyone got a simple recipe for banana cake/loaf? She says either they go or she does.:Nailbiting


And because you're not bananas enough Cully :Hilarious, here's the recipe I use and just add chopped walnuts to. Don't be surprised if it has a crack down the centre of the cake, as thats to be expected. Alternatively, Moo can come here .


----------



## ChaosCat

TriTri said:


> Thank you @ewelsh & @Summercat @Tawny75 & at oooohhh a newcomer! @GILL SETTERFIELD!
> @ GILL SETTERFIELD Who is Blue? Is that your dear cat? (I use to cat-sit for a cat called BLUE, so you had me confused.com for a moment).
> 
> Update on Tessy: specialist vet rang tonight & agreed to do Tessy's op to fit a PEG feeding tube next Wednesday. We both felt any later would be too late and he's rearranging his diary for her, as long as my surgery have the right size tube in stock. The risk is a number 3 of 5, 1 being the lowest, 5 the highest, with biggest risks being keeping her warm throughout the 10-15 minute op, and managing her BP. Loads of positive vibes would be appreciated for dear Tessy pleeeeease, if you can spare them, especially next Wednesday. If the op is successful, we should soon be able to see her gain weight etc.
> 
> Edit: I found another specialist hospital that said they could probably do the op early next week, so they were my back up plan, but my lovely Dr (he's a Dr) has come to the rescue.


Positives vibes for Tessy! Good your vet could arrange a quick op date!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @TriTri I am so pleased that it will be done and they've managed to rearrange things. I suspect most owners would be happy to be rearranged when something so urgent needs to be done. I will send truckloads of positive vibes on Wednesday but here's a few for starters xx Come on Tessy, stick with your mum for the next few days, she is doing her very best to help you feel better.


----------



## Summercat

Glad to hear the op will be soon & the boys say they will keep their paws crossed for Tessy.xx


----------



## ebonycat

@TriTri thinking of you, Tessy & Max.
Paws crossed for Wednesday, sending heaps of positive vibes for sweet Tessy xx


----------



## ewelsh

@TriTri that is wonderful news! You must feel so relieved. I am away next week camping, Wi-Fi unlikely but I will try and check up on Tessy Either way Tessy is in my prayers and here's a bucket load of positive vibes










Any news of Max results yet?


----------



## Cully

@ChaosCat ,@Mrs Funkin ,@TriTri , Thank you all for your lovely recipes for banana bread/cake, I'm looking forward to trying them. I'll have to put if off until next shopping delivery as I haven't got all the ingredients yet.
Misty says she's happy to stay now and thanks you all too as she didn't really want to leave home, it just seemed the only way to make the bananas go away. I've had to promise to freeze the soft ones until needed in future, something else I just realised you can do.
@Summercat , now's your chance to have a go at baking one. I must admit I really love Tesco banana cake but was a bit reluctant to try making one as I'm rubbish at baking and always blame my oven!!!


----------



## Cully

@TriTri , I'm really pleased for you about Tessy being able to have her op so soon and hope it all goes smoothly. I know you must be a bit anxious about it but just think of the benefits afterwards. Your vet sounds lovely. Sending loads of positive thoughts for Tessy and hugs for you too.
Any news of Max's results yet?


----------



## SbanR

@TriTri glad you've got a date for Tessy.
Sending a truckload of positive vibes for the three of you.
Will keep you in my thoughts. Xx


----------



## cheekyscrip

TriTri said:


> Thank you @ewelsh & @Summercat @Tawny75 & at oooohhh a newcomer! @GILL SETTERFIELD!
> @ GILL SETTERFIELD Who is Blue? Is that your dear cat? (I use to cat-sit for a cat called BLUE, so you had me confused.com for a moment).
> 
> Update on Tessy: specialist vet rang tonight & agreed to do Tessy's op to fit a PEG feeding tube next Wednesday. We both felt any later would be too late and he's rearranging his diary for her, as long as my surgery have the right size tube in stock. The risk is a number 3 of 5, 1 being the lowest, 5 the highest, with biggest risks being keeping her warm throughout the 10-15 minute op, and managing her BP. Loads of positive vibes would be appreciated for dear Tessy pleeeeease, if you can spare them, especially next Wednesday. If the op is successful, we should soon be able to see her gain weight etc.
> 
> Edit: I found another specialist hospital that said they could probably do the op early next week, so they were my back up plan, but my lovely Dr (he's a Dr) has come to the rescue.


Our very best vibes for the little Princess to have speedy recovery x


----------



## Trixie1

@TriTri sending tonnes of positive vibes your way for little Tessy and wishing for a speedy recovery too. xx


----------



## GingerNinja

@TriTri tons of positive vibes for tessie on their way! I really hope that the feeding tube will be successful xx


----------



## TriTri

Wow a bit overwhelmed by the many wonderful responses on here, thank you so much to @Cully @SbanR @ebonycat @ChaosCat @Trixie1 @cheekyscrip @Summercat @Mrs Funkin @ewelsh @GingerNinja @Charity & anyone else even just thinking good wishes for sweet Tessy (& Max).

Max's results still not back. There's been lots of useful info on YouTube, but the food the nurse recommended for Tessy says on it "not for cats with a history of pancreatitis!" Oh well, lots of lovely people on here to recommend soft sloppy food for her feeding tube & the other foods she will be able eat by mouth. I'm very worried about her being starved for the op and then starved for a further 24 hrs, but 'am just thinking the benefits outweigh the risk.

Enjoy your camping @ewelsh. I knew you'd rather re-home the bananas before Misty @Cully. I hope your feeling better @ebonycat, now you're home with your dearly beloveds ❤ And for the rest of you, actually for all of you, there are free catnip mice for you all if my Princess Tessy-Two-Shoes pulls through .


----------



## Charity

for both Tessy and Max xx


----------



## lullabydream

Extremely random.. Today is the day though that am getting all my dyed hair chopped off and supposedly embracing my grey! Lockdown obviously helped with the growth, so since I have roots like never, ever before and started to notice grey hair at 17, and am 44 now.. I have decided a pixie cut and let's see. Hairdresser has every faith I can rock the grey.. If not the dye can come out again at some point.
It's going to be a huge shock going from brown to grey.. To super short hair too. Although had did some hair hacking in lockdown too!
Eeek nervous and apprehensive but just telling myself it will be fine!


----------



## ChaosCat

lullabydream said:


> Extremely random.. Today is the day though that am getting all my dyed hair chopped off and supposedly embracing my grey! Lockdown obviously helped with the growth, so since I have roots like never, ever before and started to notice grey hair at 17, and am 44 now.. I have decided a pixie cut and let's see. Hairdresser has every faith I can rock the grey.. If not the dye can come out again at some point.
> It's going to be a huge shock going from brown to grey.. To super short hair too. Although had did some hair hacking in lockdown too!
> Eeek nervous and apprehensive but just telling myself it will be fine!


It will be fine!


----------



## Trixie1

lullabydream said:


> Extremely random.. Today is the day though that am getting all my dyed hair chopped off and supposedly embracing my grey! Lockdown obviously helped with the growth, so since I have roots like never, ever before and started to notice grey hair at 17, and am 44 now.. I have decided a pixie cut and let's see. Hairdresser has every faith I can rock the grey.. If not the dye can come out again at some point.
> It's going to be a huge shock going from brown to grey.. To super short hair too. Although had did some hair hacking in lockdown too!
> Eeek nervous and apprehensive but just telling myself it will be fine!


"A change is as good as a rest" so they say I'm sure it will be fine! and if you really don't like it as you say you can always dye it brown again and it will grow back. I did notice that a couple of years ago a lot of younger people were actually dying their hair grey with a couple of streaks of colour as it was very trendy! Definitely worth a try though, hope you'll be happy with your new trendy new look


----------



## Charity

Be brave! It will all be fine. I started going grey in my 30s (a family thing) and I got to a point in my 40s that it was a battle to keep dying it so I let it grow out grey. You soon get used to it and you'll be a new woman.

I cut mine earlier this week as not keen to go to the hairdressers yet. I got a really good pair of razor cutters from Amazon which are so much better than trying to do it with scissors. I didn't have a mirror at the back to see what I was doing. I took about 2" off the back and got my OH to just neaten the ends. I started off before lockdown with a layered cut but now its all the same length practically.

You won't get me to show you the front but here's the back


----------



## Cully

It'll look great and you'll be so pleased you had it done. If it's too short it will soon grow back, and there are some really pretty hair coverings around at the moment. You could always use one of those combination head and face covers.


----------



## lullabydream

To @ChaosCat @Trixie1 @Charity and @Cully thank you so much for your support. The deed is done. No dye anywhere on my head. Have tried and failed to get a good picture of my hair.. It is very very short.
Just shown my friend who said it was very grey, but there is so many different tones in it. It looks like it's been highlighted! Also my natural colour which seems to be a very light brown.. Who knew because I didn't!

I actually expected it to be white like my mums but it's growing on me!

The short cut.. Well I was at my friend's at I thought it looked lovely in her mirror come home and I can't get a selfie looking so nice or showing the colouring.. I will post when I do, might take a few days!

@Charity your hair is a beautiful colour, that's the colour I thought I would be to be honest. Just like my mum was. Am looking forward to hoping to get healthier hair, my hair was as I said dyed brown. However I did get bored easily so would throw highlights in it. Am sure any colour deposits on your hair isn't good after a while. The actual grey roots seem to shine but the dyed hair wasn't always feeling that great so fingers crossed. Your cutting skills are also great too by the way!


----------



## ChaosCat

It probably takes a while to get used to it- both colour and cut. But it’s promising that you were already quite pleased and not shocked. Would have liked to see it, though.


----------



## Cully

So pleased you like it and it'll be so much easier to manage. The right time of year to get a short cut too. Done in winter it can be quite a shock to the system without the pre cut extra warmth.
We will need a pic though, or how are we to know you really have been as brave as you say.


----------



## Cully

Has anybody stopped doing something they used to do pre covid without thinking about it? I used to lick my fingers to turn the pages of a magazine. I don't do that anymore :Yuck


----------



## Trixie1

lullabydream said:


> To @ChaosCat @Trixie1 @Charity and @Cully thank you so much for your support. The deed is done. No dye anywhere on my head. Have tried and failed to get a good picture of my hair.. It is very very short.
> Just shown my friend who said it was very grey, but there is so many different tones in it. It looks like it's been highlighted! Also my natural colour which seems to be a very light brown.. Who knew because I didn't!
> 
> I actually expected it to be white like my mums but it's growing on me!
> 
> The short cut.. Well I was at my friend's at I thought it looked lovely in her mirror come home and I can't get a selfie looking so nice or showing the colouring.. I will post when I do, might take a few days!
> 
> @Charity your hair is a beautiful colour, that's the colour I thought I would be to be honest. Just like my mum was. Am looking forward to hoping to get healthier hair, my hair was as I said dyed brown. However I did get bored easily so would throw highlights in it. Am sure any colour deposits on your hair isn't good after a while. The actual grey roots seem to shine but the dyed hair wasn't always feeling that great so fingers crossed. Your cutting skills are also great too by the way!


It will take time to get used to, it sounds lovely with the natural looking lighter brown coming through now and so much healthier for your hair not dying it for a while, it will grow back stronger and healthier I'm sure

@Charity your hair cut looks very professional you and your OH have managed to cut and shape it very well


----------



## lullabydream

OK as promised to @ChaosCat, @Trixie1 @Cully and @Charity and of course anyone else whose been reading my hair saga.. Oh and @Lurcherlad as she knows I was always one to say I am not stopping dying my hair! She embraced any greys she had a few years ago!

So this was a picture I took last week to show my sister how bad my roots were.. Very faded dyed hair cut into a bob








Now me today no dye, pixie cut









Sorry for the dodgy angle of both pictures am trying to get hair colouring and kind of style too, it's just not the most flattering angle for people's faces.. No instagrammer uses this pose and you can see why but shows of hair colour quite well!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Looks really good - the colour suits you 

I really don’t think you’ll go back to the dye 

I’m tempted to go much shorter myself tbh


----------



## ChaosCat

lullabydream said:


> OK as promised to @ChaosCat, @Trixie1 @Cully and @Charity and of course anyone else whose been reading my hair saga.. Oh and @Lurcherlad as she knows I was always one to say I am not stopping dying my hair! She embraced any greys she had a few years ago!
> 
> So this was a picture I took last week to show my sister how bad my roots were.. Very faded dyed hair cut into a bob
> View attachment 445004
> 
> Now me today no dye, pixie cut
> View attachment 445005
> 
> 
> Sorry for the dodgy angle of both pictures am trying to get hair colouring and kind of style too, it's just not the most flattering angle for people's faces.. No instagrammer uses this pose and you can see why but shows of hair colour quite well!


Both colour and cut are great! They absolutely suit you. Your sister is right, all these different shades make your hair look very vibrant and interesting.


----------



## Trixie1

lullabydream said:


> OK as promised to @ChaosCat, @Trixie1 @Cully and @Charity and of course anyone else whose been reading my hair saga.. Oh and @Lurcherlad as she knows I was always one to say I am not stopping dying my hair! She embraced any greys she had a few years ago!
> 
> So this was a picture I took last week to show my sister how bad my roots were.. Very faded dyed hair cut into a bob
> View attachment 445004
> 
> Now me today no dye, pixie cut
> View attachment 445005
> 
> 
> Sorry for the dodgy angle of both pictures am trying to get hair colouring and kind of style too, it's just not the most flattering angle for people's faces.. No instagrammer uses this pose and you can see why but shows of hair colour quite well!


I like it too. it does look good and it does look like you have highlighted areas too.


----------



## Cully

Wow, what were you worried about, I really like it. A short cut suits you and the colour is lovely. I bet you're wondering why you didn't get it done before.
In a few days you'll get used to it and just be glad you took the plunge. Well done.:Happy


----------



## Charity

It really suits you @lullabydream, well done for taking the plunge.


----------



## ebonycat

@lullabydream i really love your colour & cut, it's really suits you xx


----------



## lullabydream

Lurcherlad said:


> Looks really good - the colour suits you
> 
> I really don't think you'll go back to the dye
> 
> I'm tempted to go much shorter myself tbh


Thank you so much!

Am holding on to the thought no dye too, and would you believe so many younger people decide to ditch the dye too.. Googled it's a thing. I totally get not being ready but am sure with lockdown there must be others like me who got big roots and either grow them out now, which I am personally to impatient for or, go for the chop!


ChaosCat said:


> Both colour and cut are great! They absolutely suit you. Your sister is right, all these different shades make your hair look very vibrant and interesting.


Thank you so much.. Have never been this short all over. Have been short at the front and more length in the back, it was popular then.. Then vice versa so short in the back and longer in the front. I had noticed a few mixtures of greys/silvers if I put my hair behind my ears and thought ooo that looks pretty.
I shocked my son today he didn't get it, when I kept saying I was fed up of the dye and going grey at my next appointment even though I went to see his boss and supervisor last Sunday.. Had to, well it wasn't urgent to per se but he sort of did a favour for us for our niece who lives in Ireland over some CDs he was selling from his other own business. So being me I went to thank him. I told him and the supervisor too about get rid of the dye going grey but I think my son was thinking dying my hair grey natural. He does like it, keeps saying you can't call it grey though it's silver and white not grey grey!



Trixie1 said:


> I like it too. it does look good and it does look like you have highlighted areas too.


It's a very even highlighted areas too.. Need plenty of purple shampoo. I use Daddy o by lush, but if any has other recommendations for ones to try please let me know. Or general tips for products on pixie cuts I bought blindly and cheap from Tesco so not the best place.


Cully said:


> Wow, what were you worried about, I really like it. A short cut suits you and the colour is lovely. I bet you're wondering why you didn't get it done before.
> In a few days you'll get used to it and just be glad you took the plunge. Well done.:Happy


I don't think I would have taken the plunge if it wasn't for lockdown with no choice to end up with large roots. Then it gets you considering oh well. I know the first greys I had were a marron streak which still remains. I did consider leaving that but it got wider and seemed to spread to be more like a long rectangular streak but doesn't seem to bad now



Charity said:


> It really suits you @lullabydream, well done for taking the plunge.


Thank you. It's definitely taking time to get used to even down to my own Shadow, tend to see what I see is a large head no hair very odd!



Charity said:


> It really suits you @lullabydream, well done for taking the plunge.


Thank you so much, honestly I was really nervous silly I know but it's a huge change cut and colour together. 


ebonycat said:


> @lullabydream i really love your colour & cut, it's really suits you xx


Thank you so much for saying this, it really means a lot!

Have also forgotten to tag @Mrs Funkin to read my dye to grey story here. Had mentioned it and she told me it would be great so would be interested on her views on the cut, colour too!


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Has anybody stopped doing something they used to do pre covid without thinking about it? I used to lick my fingers to turn the pages of a magazine. I don't do that anymore :Yuck


Yes @Cully, I no longer hold a pen horizontally in my mouth, when I'm in my office, when needing to use two hands. I chuck the pen down now when I need both hands, as people share pens.... incase it's covered in the COVID-19 lurgy :Yuck.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@lullabydream See! I said it would look good. I think it's really cute - I'd be surprised if you felt the urge to dye it again, it's a great colour. The colours of clothes you wear will probably change now too, I have friends who say that's happened when they've embraced their grey.


----------



## Charity

That's true about clothes @Mrs Funkin. When I had brown hair I used to wear lots of brown, now I hardly ever do as it doesn't go with grey. Good excuse for a new wardrobe @lullabydream 

I also think your hair does affect your view of yourself and how other people see you. It's like wearing glasses....or not. I'd rather not but life's a blur without them.


----------



## lullabydream

@Mrs Funkin and @Charity I read all about this change of clothes thing and how wearing certain colours now. Purple they say is good.. Am all for that I love purple!

I also love make up and prefer cool tones which they say is more flattering which I used to see as more as a seasonal thing. Autumn/Winter so I should embrace it more.

Last night I popped to the local convenience shop. OH said he could just do with a milkshake because it was hot. Had both owners in hysterics with such a dramatic change but hopefully in a good way.

Oh @Charity I absolutely get it about hair. If anyone's every had a bad haircut, I have in the past it really can affect how you feel. You don't feel yourself, or 'look' yourself. Even if people tell you it's nice and they are being truthful.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I also think your hair does affect your view of yourself and how other people see you.


Absolutely. Having nice hair always makes me feel positive and I'm more likely to wear something nice and put make up on even if it's just a bit of lippy. Mostly I just wear tops and leggings.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

This just came up onmy Facebook page - I can think of a number of PF cats who would just love it !

https://www.magoloft.com/products/plush-simulation-usb-charging-cat-fish-toy?variant=31870842372139


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> I can think of a number of PF cats who would just love it !


Misty definitely would.:Cat


----------



## Cully

@TriTri , just popping in to wish you and Tessy well for her op tomorrow. I know you'll be feeling anxious (who wouldn't be) but you'll see, everything will be fine.xx


----------



## Charity

Same here @TriTri, will be thinking of you tomorrow. Any news of Max's results?


----------



## SbanR

Hope all goes well tomorrow @TriTri


----------



## ebonycat

@TriTri another one here sending a truck load of positive vibes Tessy's way.
Thinking of you all xx


----------



## Trixie1

@TriTri Topping up the positive vibes for Tessy. Hope all goes well x


----------



## ChaosCat

Good luck for Tessy's op, @TriTri.
Hope all goes well and she'll soon be on her paws again.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Wishing Tessy all the best for her op today x x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Paws well and truly crossed for Tessy here, too. Hope all goes well @TriTri x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sitting browsing and hoping @ebonycat that you are getting on okay. Hope your hair is shorter and more manageable, that Lady Dog is enjoying being back with you and the ratties and felines have all forgiven you for going on holidays (ahem! Hardly!). Also really hoping that you've heard from the Brompton. Kisses to you from Oscar xx


----------



## Summercat

@TriTri 
Extending our good wishes too to Tessy ☘☘


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sitting browsing and hoping @ebonycat that you are getting on okay. Hope your hair is shorter and more manageable, that Lady Dog is enjoying being back with you and the ratties and felines have all forgiven you for going on holidays (ahem! Hardly!). Also really hoping that you've heard from the Brompton. Kisses to you from Oscar xx


Aww thank you for thinking of us Mrs F & Oscar Woo xx
Short hair is so much easier to manage, especially when carrying the oxygen canister on my back when out & about.

I've still not heard from The Royal Brompton hospital 
On the 1st July I got my gp to do another chase up referral, I've called gp again this morning to see if they can do it again & got told no they can't, not yet :Bawling
I know it's probably to do with the virus but I need to see this specialist & I need to see them ASAP. So frustrating.

Having Lady back is lovely, she's such a good dog.
The ratties are all well.
Alfie forgave me the minute I walked back through the door from being in hospital.
Ebony....... well Ebony took that night, till the early hours of the next day before she forgave me 
Her hiding place is under my (my bed.......ha ha) bed next to the wall. There's a gap between the wall & the bed just big enough to be able to see through to the carpet & when she's there you can see her.
Well I said hello to her, she meowed at me. But didn't budge. She can be such a moody cat.

I'm getting on ok with the oxygen, I have two small oxygen machines that plug in the wall, one for upstairs & one for downstairs. And small oxygen canisters that I can carry around. Using one at a time in a backpack. Two sizes, one perfect size for dog walking & a larger size one for when the trip out is going to be a few hours.
I have my down days, I get a bit depressed when I think too much about it all. But then I play with the cats, Lady or the ratties, or I come on here & it cheers me up.
Just have to take a day at a time.
Just wish Brompton would write to me & they can do their further tests.

I do hope you, Mr F & Oscar are ok, sending love xx


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> Aww thank you for thinking of us Mrs F & Oscar Woo xx
> Short hair is so much easier to manage, especially when carrying the oxygen canister on my back when out & about.
> 
> I've still not heard from The Royal Brompton hospital
> On the 1st July I got my gp to do another chase up referral, I've called gp again this morning to see if they can do it again & got told no they can't, not yet :Bawling
> I know it's probably to do with the virus but I need to see this specialist & I need to see them ASAP. So frustrating.
> 
> Having Lady back is lovely, she's such a good dog.
> The ratties are all well.
> Alfie forgave me the minute I walked back through the door from being in hospital.
> Ebony....... well Ebony took that night, till the early hours of the next day before she forgave me
> Her hiding place is under my (my bed.......ha ha) bed next to the wall. There's a gap between the wall & the bed just big enough to be able to see through to the carpet & when she's there you can see her.
> Well I said hello to her, she meowed at me. But didn't budge. She can be such a moody cat.
> 
> I'm getting on ok with the oxygen, I have two small oxygen machines that plug in the wall, one for upstairs & one for downstairs. And small oxygen canisters that I can carry around. Using one at a time in a backpack. Two sizes, one perfect size for dog walking & a larger size one for when the trip out is going to be a few hours.
> I have my down days, I get a bit depressed when I think too much about it all. But then I play with the cats, Lady or the ratties, or I come on here & it cheers me up.
> Just have to take a day at a time.
> Just wish Brompton would write to me & they can do their further tests.
> 
> I do hope you, Mr F & Oscar are ok, sending love xx


Hope you'll hear from Brompton pronto!

The rest sounds good, considering these major changes in your life. Obviously your furry family helps a lot.


----------



## lullabydream

Oh @ebonycat what a lovely update, even though you have your moments you are still motivating yourself and I just how those pets are pulling you through. You sound a whizz with your oxygen use already!


----------



## Cully

Lovely to hear your update @ebonycat .Sometimes life gets in the way but we are all thinking about you so don't think we have stopped caring just because we seem to go a bit quiet. 
You seem to have really got the hang of using your canisters now and definitely sound more confident. I'm so glad you're pleased with the new haircut.
I know it's frustrating waiting to hear from Brompton but I guess they are extra busy trying to catch up with patients care that has been delayed through covid. Just think of it this way, that if you knew they were desperately trying to contact you perhaps you'd be worrying they'd discovered something about you that needed urgent attention. Well, I'm a born worrier so that's what I'd be thinking.
It's amazing how forgiving animals can be isn't it. :Cat
Take care, TTFN xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So glad to read all the positives in your update @ebonycat - especially how you've got used to the oxygen so quickly. Amazing how quickly we can adapt isn't it? I'm also very glad you've been forgiven by all the furries too.

Paws well and truly crossed about the Brompton - you have more patience than I do, I'd be on the 'phone to the medical secretaries. I'm always impatient though. I shall continue to hold you in my thoughts, sending speedy thoughts to the Brompton appointments team, too.


----------



## Charity

Sounds like you are doing pretty well @ebonycat and you're bound to get a few downers now and again. I know the hospital situation is so frustrating, a friend of ours had his hip operation cancelled a few days before lockdown and it doesn't look as if he's likely to get it anytime soon and he's in a lot of pain. I suppose they are so behind with everything. Let's hope your appt will come soon.

I'm glad you are able to get out with Lady and you've become a new woman with a hair cut . Take care xx


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> @TriTri , just popping in to wish you and Tessy well for her op tomorrow. I know you'll be feeling anxious (who wouldn't be) but you'll see, everything will be fine.xx


Thank you @Cully, 'much appreciated.


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Same here @TriTri, will be thinking of you tomorrow. Any news of Max's results?


Thank you @Charity
Tessy has been dropped off. No news on Max results, the vet's they sent them to has a huge back log, but 'can't be much longer. Max seems fine for the moment.


----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> Hope all goes well tomorrow @TriTri


Thank you @SbanR ... I hope Jessie & Oli are good.


----------



## TriTri

ebonycat said:


> @TriTri another one here sending a truck load of positive vibes Tessy's way.
> Thinking of you all xx


Thank you so much @ebonycat, keep your fingers crossed for my dear Tessy. I hope all your pets are doing well.


----------



## TriTri

Trixie1 said:


> @TriTri Topping up the positive vibes for Tessy. Hope all goes well x


Thank you very much @Trixie1, 'much appreciated.


----------



## TriTri

ChaosCat said:


> Good luck for Tessy's op, @TriTri.
> Hope all goes well and she'll soon be on her paws again.


Thank you @ChaosCat, I'm hoping she'll be coming home this evening. If all goes well, this feeding tube should turn her dear little life around for the better.


----------



## TriTri

Willow_Warren said:


> Wishing Tessy all the best for her op today x x


That's very kind of you for remembering @Willow_Warren, thank you. Best wishes to you too.


----------



## TriTri

Mrs Funkin said:


> Paws well and truly crossed for Tessy here, too. Hope all goes well @TriTri x


Oscar's paws I hope? Bless him! If Oscar's crosses paws don't help, nothing will. Thank you very much @Mrs Funkin.


----------



## TriTri

Summercat said:


> @TriTri
> Extending our good wishes too to Tessy ☘☘


Thank you very much @Summercat ... I like the lucky four leaf clovers.

I can't believe how good Tessy has been with being starved overnight. She lay on the bed with her dear little face right next to me, so sweet, without any fuss.


----------



## TriTri

I’ve just had news lovely cat chatterers.

The vets have rung, the op has been done and Tessy has come around and is doing very well! Woo-hoo! I can collect her at 3 o’clock. I’m afraid in the coming weeks I’m going to bore you all with updates on weight gain, progress and photos.
From what I remember the specialist saying, it was her having a cat pen that helped swing it to get the op. AMAZING!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChaosCat

TriTri said:


> I've just had news lovely cat chatterers.
> 
> The vets have rung, the op has been done and Tessy has come around and is doing very well! Woo-hoo! I can collect her at 3 o'clock. I'm afraid in the coming weeks I'm going to bore you all with updates on weight gain, progress and photos.
> From what I remember the specialist saying, it was her having a cat pen that helped swing it to get the op. AMAZING!!!!!!!!


Oh yay! That's brilliant! So very glad for you and, of course, for Tessy!


----------



## TriTri

ChaosCat said:


> Oh yay! That's brilliant! So very glad for you and, of course, for Tessy!


Half way there, I hope.


----------



## Cully

Brilliant news @TriTri ,you must be so relieved. And we will be expecting ALL the news of her progress in the coming weeks so not boring at all. (might be worth starting a dedicated thread!)
We'll all be rushing out to get cat pens now (just in case). Good job you had one though. 
Yay Tessy, well done Sweetie.


----------



## Charity

Roll on 3 o'clock xx


----------



## SbanR

Fantastic news @TriTri .
You definitely need to start a dedicated thread!


----------



## ebonycat

TriTri said:


> I've just had news lovely cat chatterers.
> 
> The vets have rung, the op has been done and Tessy has come around and is doing very well! Woo-hoo! I can collect her at 3 o'clock. I'm afraid in the coming weeks I'm going to bore you all with updates on weight gain, progress and photos.
> From what I remember the specialist saying, it was her having a cat pen that helped swing it to get the op. AMAZING!!!!!!!!


Oh that's wonderful news, 3 o'clock can't come round soon enough xx


----------



## ebonycat

Thank you everyone.
My furry gang & all of you do a fantastic job in lifting me up & keeping me smiling xx


----------



## Cully

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Pleased for Tessy are you @Charity ^^^? You wouldn't know:Hilarious!!
Who said size doesn't matter?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh look it's nearly three o'clock  Good girl, Tessy, so pleased all went smoothly xx


----------



## Summercat

Excellent news @TriTri


----------



## Trixie1

@TriTri brilliant news!! what a relief! Get well very, very soon Tessy x


----------



## ChaosCat

Posted in the wrong thread, getting old, I’m afraid


----------



## cheekyscrip

Just came back from Spain and so happy to hear Tessy is doing well! @TriTri absolutely fabulous news!
Speedy recovery!


----------



## Charity

How is Tessy this morning @TriTri?


----------



## Cully

Good morning @TriTri , how is Tessy after her first night after her op? Hope you had an uneventful time.


----------



## ebonycat

Another one wondering how Tessy is this morning @TriTri
Hoping she had a restful night xx


----------



## SbanR

Hoping Tessy has had a good night and feeds are going well @TriTri


----------



## Charity

@TriTri has been very busy today learning her new job of feeding Tessy, who is taking it much in her stride by the sounds of it and being a very good girl. . No news of Max's results.  She will be back over the weekend to tell all.


----------



## TriTri

Just popping in briefly, as Charity said, I've been learning my new duties. Thank you for all the good wishes. Tessy seems to be doing very well.
I on the other hand, had to go back to the vets after only managing part feeds, thinking the feeding tube may be blocked as fluid was leaking out, but I was told it always does that. Things then improved and I managed to get on with it ok & with some family help as Tessy wriggled a little. 6 feeds a day, soon reducing to 5, then 4, then 3 and roll on ... then just 2 a day, by which time she should hopefully have gained a much needed kilo in weight.
I put bunting up at her cat pen for her return yesterday. I think the vet meant it was good she had a pen because otherwise her feeding tube and dressings may get caught on shrubs and trees etc outside, so she's no longer classed as an outdoor cat, as such. I hope nobody else's cat ever needs one, this is a last resort. She goes back to the vets on Monday. Any questions?! Please ask! She was drinking a lot yesterday, even pinching from glasses as in the photo below, but not today. She seems quite sprightly, surprisingly ❤ She managed to get just over the doomed 2 kilo threshold yesterday before her op and there were little white (angel?) feathers by her pen and stuck on the back door etc the night before she went in.... quite comforting I think.

And Max is being good..the lull before the storm...little rascal ❤


----------



## TriTri

Is this an angel feather?


----------



## SbanR

Thanks for the update @TriTri .
You've both done so well.
I would just accept the angels were there supporting Tessy and lending you much needed comfort!


----------



## ChaosCat

Good to hear Tessy is doing so well and so are you!


----------



## Trixie1

@TriTri Thanks for the update. So pleased to hear that this little princess is doing so well, maybe with the help from an angel or two. Wishing her a full and speedy recovery.❤x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh good girl Tessy. Great update to read, thanks for popping in @TriTri  Have a good day, here's to the weight starting to go on well.


----------



## Cully

Its good to hear she's responding so well @TriTri ,it must be a huge relief to you. You're doing great too, I'm not sure how I'd be having sole responsibility, so it's reassuring you had some help. I think I'd have a hot line specially for the vet.Maybe Max senses something important is going on so is sensibly keeping out of the way, bless him.
Hoping you all have an easy weekend. Take care XX.


----------



## cheekyscrip

TriTri said:


> Is this an angel feather?


I think so!!!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Bless you Tessy x


----------



## cheekyscrip

Hope you all and Tessy have a good night x


----------



## ewelsh

So lovely to read all about Tessy, your doing so well @TriTri brilliant news xxxx


----------



## ebonycat

Lovely update @TriTri Good girl Tessy xx


----------



## TriTri

Hello all you lovely cat chatterers. Quick update. Tessy is going very well. I can feed her by myself, as she is such a good cat. She no longer needs to drink from water bowls and rarely eats much by mouth and seems to be quite happy. I had a couple of family members around tonight and she sought us out and requested company, so not hiding away. She’s been busy cleaning herself, moving around the home and trying out various beds etc and has seemed happy being inside all day and evening. The feeds have got quicker and easier, so we appear to be heading in the right direction. Thank you for all your support .


----------



## ChaosCat

TriTri said:


> Hello all you lovely cat chatterers. Quick update. Tessy is going very well. I can feed her by myself, as she is such a good cat. She no longer needs to drink from water bowls and rarely eats much by mouth and seems to be quite happy. I had a couple of family members around tonight and she sought us out and requested company, so not hiding away. She's been busy cleaning herself, moving around the home and trying out various beds etc and has seemed happy being inside all day and evening. The feeds have got quicker and easier, so we appear to be heading in the right direction. Thank you for all your support .


That's really good news!


----------



## ebonycat

TriTri said:


> Hello all you lovely cat chatterers. Quick update. Tessy is going very well. I can feed her by myself, as she is such a good cat. She no longer needs to drink from water bowls and rarely eats much by mouth and seems to be quite happy. I had a couple of family members around tonight and she sought us out and requested company, so not hiding away. She's been busy cleaning herself, moving around the home and trying out various beds etc and has seemed happy being inside all day and evening. The feeds have got quicker and easier, so we appear to be heading in the right direction. Thank you for all your support .


Such good news, well done you & well done Tessy.
Oh I'm so pleased xx


----------



## Cully

Nice update, thank you. I'm glad it's all gone so smoothly for you and Tessy has accepted it all so well. She really is a little trooper.
Hoping that the vet is happy with her tomorrow. I can't see why not as you've both done so brilliantly.
How has Max been. Has he been showing any interest, or just keeping well out of the way? I know hospital smells can upset some cats.


----------



## SbanR

Lovely news @TriTri . Thanks for the update.
Tessy hasn't tried to groom that area?


----------



## ewelsh

Such a lovely update. Well done Tessy you good girl x


----------



## cheekyscrip

Well done Tessy! Poor kitty has lots of washing to do to get rid of the medical smells!
So glad all is going in the right direction!!!


----------



## TriTri

Thank you @cheekyscrip @ewelsh @SbanR @Cully @ebonycat & @ChaosCat

It's been a bit of a rollercoaster. Friday night she groomed a lot and for the first time she sicked up lots of fur and her feed. Yesterday one of the tubes somehow opened and leaked yuck all over Tessy (& of course my clean bedding). Poor Tessy. This morning the veterinary staff changed her tube coverings & she was bright and happy all day and evening. Today I've seen a big improvement in her health. Sadly her tail is a bit puffed up, so I guess she's in some discomfort. Friday she's back at the vet for another fabric stocking, this time clear so that I can see through to her tube and do the fabric covering changes myself. I've asked for them to find out the weight of her feeding tube, so that I can accurately check for any weight gain.

Max's SDMA test results are back, but I have to wait for a call from a vet with the results. Today I had not 1, but 2 office assistants!


----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> Lovely news @TriTri . Thanks for the update.
> Tessy hasn't tried to groom that area?


Not the feeding tube area, no. She's a good girl ❤.


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Nice update, thank you. I'm glad it's all gone so smoothly for you and Tessy has accepted it all so well. She really is a little trooper.
> Hoping that the vet is happy with her tomorrow. I can't see why not as you've both done so brilliantly.
> How has Max been. Has he been showing any interest, or just keeping well out of the way? I know hospital smells can upset some cats.


He has had a few sniffs (the leak absolutely stunk yesterday :Vomit). I was told not to bathe her when I asked for some cat shampoo at the vets today. I had to bathe her yesterday with water and I tried a tiny bit of Hibiscrub too. I googled what to use, but I could only find "cat shampoo" come up.


----------



## SbanR

You're right @TriTri . Tessy is an extremely good girl. She's been through so much and taken it all in her stride.
Well done you too. A steep learning curve.
Xx


----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> You're right @TriTri . Tessy is an extremely good girl. She's been through so much and taken it all in her stride.
> Well done you too. A steep learning curve.
> Xx


Yes, she is so sweet and appreciative. They've moved the tubes so that I can reach them now! Horray. They stick out a bit now, so I'll have to change that, incase she wants to squeeze through her cat-flap, which is on the small side. Otherwise I'll have to increase the size of her cat flap and tunnel .

Now that she is having pancreatic enzymes with her food, we don't have to put up with the splats anymore :Woot. Sorry, if that's too much info :Yuck. She can finally receive the goodness from her food. I don't think there is a suitable microchip cat-flap on the market, that's bigger than the "dual scan," which allows only her out of it and stops Maxi getting out of it too? If anyone knows of one, please let me know. Or I could take the tunnel down to the floor to gain extra height? I best let Tessy chub up a bit first .


----------



## TriTri

cheekyscrip said:


> Well done Tessy! Poor kitty has lots of washing to do to get rid of the medical smells!
> So glad all is going in the right direction!!!


Yes! She had her first ever fur-ball.


----------



## cheekyscrip

Well done kitty! Hope you will gain weight quickly and feel better!


----------



## TriTri

cheekyscrip said:


> Well done kitty! Hope you will gain weight quickly and feel better!


Thank you.

I only clicked yesterday, they said gradually reduce to two meals a day, but that wouldn't be a good idea. I think she'll need at least 4, but I'll just have to see.

I hope I get good news from the vet's on the Max front today. Poor Max, I'm trying hard for him it to feel side-lined.


----------



## ChaosCat

TriTri said:


> Yes, she is so sweet and appreciative. They've moved the tubes so that I can reach them now! Horray. They stick out a bit now, so I'll have to change that, incase she wants to squeeze through her cat-flap, which is on the small side. Otherwise I'll have to increase the size of her cat flap and tunnel .
> 
> Now that she is having pancreatic enzymes with her food, we don't have to put up with the splats anymore :Woot. Sorry, if that's too much info :Yuck. She can finally receive the goodness from her food. I don't think there is a suitable microchip cat-flap on the market, that's bigger than the "dual scan," which allows only her out of it and stops Maxi getting out of it too? If anyone knows of one, please let me know. Or I could take the tunnel down to the floor to gain extra height? I best let Tessy chub up a bit first .


Maybe you could put in the petdoor the wrong way round?
Then it scans ongoing out instead of on coming in.


----------



## ewelsh

I forgot to tell you all about my wonderful moment of madness whilst on holidays.

Husband dropped me off at a corner shop to get supplies, on way out, checking to see if the road was clear to cross I spotted a fluffy black and white cat just about to walk across the road. Heart in mouth, threw my shopping bags down, oranges rolling all over the road and jumped into the road just in time to stop a van and several cars! We all waited whilst this cat strolled and I mean strolled across the road as if it was his given right. Then I had to collect my shopping and escaped oranges. :Happy I looked up to see my husband the other side of the road, rolling his eyes and shaking his head saying " why did it have to be you, you mad cat lady"

So I think I have earned the label for this month. :Smuggrin


----------



## ewelsh

TriTri said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I only clicked yesterday, they said gradually reduce to two meals a day, but that wouldn't be a good idea. I think she'll need at least 4, but I'll just have to see.
> 
> I hope I get good news from the vet's on the Max front today. Poor Max, I'm trying hard for him it to feel side-lined.


any news of Max's result @TriTri


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> I forgot to tell you all about my wonderful moment of madness whilst on holidays.
> 
> Husband dropped me off at a corner shop to get supplies, on way out, checking to see if the road was clear to cross I spotted a fluffy black and white cat just about to walk across the road. Heart in mouth, threw my shopping bags down, oranges rolling all over the road and jumped into the road just in time to stop a van and several cars! We all waited whilst this cat strolled and I mean strolled across the road as if it was his given right. Then I had to collect my shopping and escaped oranges. :Happy I looked up to see my husband the other side of the road, rolling his eyes and shaking his head saying " why did it have to be you, you mad cat lady"
> 
> So I think I have earned the label for this month. :Smuggrin
> View attachment 445725


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> So I think I have earned the label for this month. :Smuggrin


Well deserved award I think. I know exactly what you mean though. You simply cannot hurry a cat who doesn't want to.:Happy


----------



## Charity

Well done you @ewelsh, you deserve a medal


----------



## ebonycat

Yes, well done @ewelsh 
But  at your hubby rolling his eyes :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## TriTri

ChaosCat said:


> Maybe you could put in the petdoor the wrong way round?
> Then it scans ongoing out instead of on coming in.


It currently scans on going out. The door is too small, or will be.


----------



## TriTri

ewelsh said:


> any news of Max's result @TriTri


The results were back (by) yesterday and I was told a vet would look at them and ring me. I mentioned it gain today (as I was told to make an appointment for Tessy for Friday) and today I was told she (female vet) was working through a list of people to ring and I would probably hear this afternoon, but I didn't. As the female vet seriously misread Tessy's blood test results a few weeks back, I'm not sure what I should make of what she has to say anyway, when she finally does call. I'll ask for a copy of the results. She also once said Tessy had Forls, sent her for a dental to then be told she didn't have Forls. She also said a few weeks back that Tessy needed another dental, only for the specialist to say no!

Or the short answer, is no!


----------



## SbanR

Eek! @TriTri makes you wonder how that vet qualified. Is there any option, in the future, to ask for some Other vet???


----------



## ewelsh

Agreed with @SbanR I would ask for another vet that you have lost faith in that vet.


----------



## Charity

I agree with the others, I would be asking to deal with another vet. You've got good reason after the mess up the last few weeks with her. We are pretty lucky at our vets as we get allocated the same vet to see most of the time.


----------



## Cully

Have to agree with the others here. I don't think anyone would blame you for looking asking for another opinion.


----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> Eek! @TriTri makes you wonder how that vet qualified. Is there any option, in the future, to ask for some Other vet???


Hi @SbanR 
I asked for Friday's appointment to be with the male vet but he's not there on Friday, but I'm seeing the nurse, who I've a lot more faith in. I'll see what the female vet says when she finally rings. They are so busy, you have to email now, as the phone goes into answerphone. Not much good in an emergency. There's quite a turnaround of vet's there, so maybe a new one will start soon(?!). Max was vomiting a fair bit, but hasn't vomited at all this month (that I know of) and not much last month, & as first blood tests all within the normal range, I'm not worrying too much for the time being. I've reduced the number of food makes to one plus meat and all seems good now. She suggested an ultrasound previously, so will see what the SDMA test reveals.


----------



## TriTri

ewelsh said:


> Agreed with @SbanR I would ask for another vet that you have lost faith in that vet.


She told me Tessy's kidneys were at stage 2, then the specialist said no, at stage 1. Last month she said blood tests all good and within the normal range, so no change with the kidneys, all good, then the specialist said no, Urea very high, kidneys were not good, we were in serious trouble, and though she was drinking a lot, no amount of water she drank would be enough. I give her water through a feeding tube now and she doesn't feel the need to drink at all! She had another good, progressive day yesterday. Unfortunately she groomed a lot overnight and her first feed today came up, full of fur. I'll try feeding her earlier tomorrow morning and may give her a gentle comb later on. She kept the next feed down today and the weather is lovely, so I hope she'll have a progressive day again today. The nurse will speak with the specialist tomorrow. The vet's are inundated with work.


----------



## SbanR

Thanks for the update @TriTri .

Could I suggest a gentle brush instead of a comb?
With my two, I will get some hair off with a comb but a brush picks up a whole lot more.

Some time ago, Ollie puked up his one and Only furball after I combed him for several days instead of brushing


----------



## cheekyscrip

@TriTri thanks for the updates.
Tessy is grooming a lot to get rid of vet smells.

Yes, get the results from the vet you trust.
Since I started brushing with Furminator dreaded fur balls stopped.

They can be deadly for Garfield with his narrow trachea.

Brushing Tessy sounds a good idea to me.

Hope Max will pass his tests with flying colours!

Keep us posted x


----------



## TriTri

Thanks @SbanR
I tried combing her with a cat brush, but it was useless. I've got a comb or a zoom groom, would the zoom groom be ok or should I get a new brush? Can you show me your brush, or maybe I should get a Ferminator like @cheekyscrip?

It seems you were right about her licking her wound area. I couldn't see the wound under the bandages, and it's not exactly where I thought it was! Today I looked where she was grooming and shock horror, a red furless area, looked sore, so I think it's likely to be right next to the where the tube comes out of her. We have an apt with the nurse tomorrow morning and she rang this morning as she was going discuss Tessy with the specialist who was in today. She did say Tess may need antibiotics.












Thanks @



SbanR said:


> Thanks for the update @TriTri .
> 
> Could I suggest a gentle brush instead of a comb?
> With my two, I will get some hair off with a comb but a brush picks up a whole lot more.
> 
> Some time ago, Ollie puked up his one and Only furball after I combed him for several days instead of brushing[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks @SbanR
> I tried combing her with a cat brush, but it was useless. I've got a comb or a zoom groom, would the zoom groom be ok or should I get a new brush? Can you show me your brush, or maybe I should get a Ferminator like @cheekyscrip?
> 
> It seems you were right about her licking her wound area. I couldn't see the wound under the bandages, and it's not exactly where I thought it was! Today I looked where she was grooming and shock horror, a red furless area, looked sore, so I think it's likely to be right next to the where the tube comes out of her. We have an apt with the nurse tomorrow morning and she rang this morning as she was going discuss Tessy with the specialist who was in today. She did say Tess may need antibiotics.


----------



## TriTri

cheekyscrip said:


> @TriTri thanks for the updates.
> Tessy is grooming a lot to get rid of vet smells.
> 
> Yes, get the results from the vet you trust.
> Since I started brushing with Furminator dreaded fur balls stopped.
> 
> They can be deadly for Garfield with his narrow trachea.
> 
> Brushing Tessy sounds a good idea to me.
> 
> Hope Max will pass his tests with flying colours!
> 
> Keep us posted x


Hi @cheekyscrip 
Thank you for the helpful advice. I did brush her a bit, but she wasn't keen. I'll have to time it better with her.

The vet rang yesterday & left a/p messages. Max's SDMA test came back normal. It's a good job I didn't go with her suggestion for him to have an ultrasound! He's fine now anyway.

I might look tomorrow at getting a Ferminator, so thanks again.


----------



## SbanR

TriTri said:


> View attachment 445876
> View attachment 445877
> Thanks @


My cat with the most similar coat to Tessy would be Jessie. She has a very deep coat, like a plush carpet.
I use a wire brush on her, but very gently! It gathers a lot of loose hair.

You could use a zoom groom but I've found with that, you would be best to follow up with a quick once over comb to follow, to pick up dislodged hair not picked up by the zoom groom.

Good luck for tomorrow. Xxx


----------



## TriTri

Th


SbanR said:


> My cat with the most similar coat to Tessy would be Jessie. She has a very deep coat, like a plush carpet.
> I use a wire brush on her, but very gently! It gathers a lot of loose hair.
> 
> You could use a zoom groom but I've found with that, you would be best to follow up with a quick once over comb to follow, to pick up dislodged hair not picked up by the zoom groom.
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow. Xxx


Thanks again. I've not got a wire brush, but will see if my mum has one (tomorrow). I think Tessy's back leg hurts sometimes too and maybe her squeezing through that dual scan cat flap is worsening it. I could replace it with another microchip cat flap I've recently taken out of the front door, but Max would be able to access it. The pen's in a shady part of the garden, so I doubt he'll bother, sos, just thinking aloud!


----------



## Cully

@TriTri , glad to hear Max is doing well and you don't need to worry about him at the moment.
Hope everything goes well today for Tessy and she gets the antibiotics if she needs them. She'll probably feel more comfortable once they kick in.
Wish I could come up with a bright idea to solve her cat flap problem but we don't use one so I'm stumped! Sending you a 'light bulb' moment to see if it helps. Could we have one alongside the like button do you think?


----------



## Charity

Glad Max's results were OK. I know you've bought so many catflaps but the only thing I can see which would work would be to buy a larger one for dogs. Tessy looks very relaxed, brave girl.


----------



## ewelsh

So pleased Max’s results were clear, you have enough stress right now. Xx


----------



## ChaosCat

That's great news @TriTri


----------



## cheekyscrip

That is great that Max is all good!

Garfield like any exotic has very thick, close to semi long coat, with lots of undercoat...

He likes his brushing with Furminator if I keep to no more than 5 max 10 minutes...

It really does the job and I use it on Scrip too... very good results too... can stuff a pillow!

Scrip takes it ok... cannot be worse than a cat, can he? 
Hope Tess will get used to brushing and no more furballs!

Hope feeding her will get easier too.

Best wishes from us all.


----------



## TriTri

Thank you @Cully @cheekyscrip @ewelsh @ChaosCat @SbanR @Charity

The coverings were removed yesterday to let everything dry out and heal and it seems they had been rubbing on Tessy and causing discomfort. It was a bit of a shock seeing how thin she has got, the fur loss and a sore area at the top of her leg, no wonder she was grooming there. She's having pain or discomfort in a back leg and they're limited to what they can give her in the way of painkillers, due to her concoction of meds, so Im holding off for the moment. We started her on antibiotics last night, but she's feeling a bit rubbish and just sleeping. She was lifting her back leg up a lot yesterday whilst laying on her side and shaking it a bit when walking. I lost my first cat to a blood clot, when lying around after he had an injured paw/leg, so I hope she feels well enough to get up later on today. Let's hope the antibiotics help, the wound near the leg heals quickly and that there are many good days/ months to come.


----------



## ewelsh

Awwww Tessy darling, you are having such a time of it, your mummy is doing everything and more for you.
Sending special vibes that your antibiotics kick in soon and you will feel much better xx


----------



## TriTri

ewelsh said:


> Awwww Tessy darling, you are having such a time of it, your mummy is doing everything and more for you.
> Sending special vibes that your antibiotics kick in soon and you will feel much better xx


Thank you @ewelsh. The feeding tube location looks clean & healed nicely, so that's something.


----------



## Cully

Thanks for the update @TriTri , yes I imagine it was quite a shock to see how thin she's got under all that fur.
Once the antibiotics start to work she should feel a bit more comfortable. If she wants to sleep then it's probably the best thing for her, if she's sleeping she's healing.
You're doing everything you can so it's really just a matter of being patient, which I know is frustrating when you just want her to feel better now.
Fingers crossed she feels a bit perkier later. Give Max a scratch under his chin for me:Cat.


----------



## SbanR

Thanks for the update @TriTri 
Let's hope the antibiotics kick in soon and she feels better and able to get up and move about.
Sending bucket loads of healing vibes.


----------



## Charity

Quite an exciting afternoon. There's an NHS Spitfire fly past today as a tribute to the hard work of the NHS and the plane is flying over many hospitals in the UK. My OH's Dad was in the RAF and flew in Spitfires during the War so its quite a favourite of ours. As we live between two of the major hospitals in our area, we were lucky to see it doing a lap round the one which is about a mile from us then it flew right over our house and on to the other one. Did anyone else see it?


----------



## cheekyscrip

Oh, @TriTri it is looking sore... poor Tess, best vibes to heal soon! Best wishes from us all!


----------



## ebonycat

Morning all, rough night, too hot to sleep even with the fan on me. My oxygen machine kicks out so much heat as well. Will be lovely in winter, not so nice in summer.
Hoping you are all well & your furry masters & mistresses are behaving themselves.

@Bertie'sMum how is Bertie this morning, has he eaten anything yet? I hope he has.
They are such a worry.

Have a nice day all xx


----------



## Summercat

@TriTri 
Poor Tessy, hope she feels better soon but good news on Max's results ⭐

@ebonycat 
That sounds uncomfortable, hope the heat wave passes soon & you can sleep well.

@Charity, very nice


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Quite an exciting afternoon. There's an NHS Spitfire fly past today as a tribute to the hard work of the NHS and the plane is flying over many hospitals in the UK. My OH's Dad was in the RAF and flew in Spitfires during the War so its quite a favourite of ours. As we live between two of the major hospitals in our area, we were lucky to see it doing a lap round the one which is about a mile from us then it flew right over our house and on to the other one. Did anyone else see it?
> 
> View attachment 446029


I didn't personally see it as I live too far away, but the local news said it flew over the hospital. Does that count?


----------



## SbanR

ebonycat said:


> Morning all, rough night, too hot to sleep even with the fan on me. My oxygen machine kicks out so much heat as well. Will be lovely in winter, not so nice in summer.
> Hoping you are all well & your furry masters & mistresses are behaving themselves.
> 
> @Bertie'sMum how is Bertie this morning, has he eaten anything yet? I hope he has.
> They are such a worry.
> 
> Have a nice day all xx


Have you tried putting a bowl of water ( with ice cubes in it) in front of the fan? You'll have a cooler breeze on you then


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ebonycat said:


> Morning all, rough night, too hot to sleep even with the fan on me. My oxygen machine kicks out so much heat as well. Will be lovely in winter, not so nice in summer.
> Hoping you are all well & your furry masters & mistresses are behaving themselves.
> 
> @Bertie'sMum how is Bertie this morning, has he eaten anything yet? I hope he has.
> They are such a worry.
> 
> Have a nice day all xx


Sorry you had a bad night ebonycat - I didn't too bad only got up twice for the loo but did get tangled up in my bedding trying to find a cool spot

Bertie did get through a whole pouch of Encore tuna & whitebait during the night and has just had about three quarters of an IAMS pouch of chicken & turkey So fingers crossed we are back on track - thanks for asking


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Have you tried putting a bowl of water ( with ice cubes in it) in front of the fan? You'll have a cooler breeze on you then


A bottle of frozen water works well too and takes longer to melt. Also it wont spill if knocked by marauding paws!!


----------



## Cully

I'm drug smuggling today! I have to pill Misty so have been hiding the evil contraband inside Easy Pill putty along with some containing bits of Dreamies. I've never used it before so wish me luck and hope I don't get caught. :Nailbiting Or it's back to the pill popper and I don't want to stress her with that if possible.


----------



## ewelsh

Good luck @Cully I recommend the below should things get tricky


----------



## Cully

Well she ate it all out of my hand and thoroughly enjoyed it. Apart from the pill:Arghh. It's half a Millbemax for goodness sake, how _did_ she separate that out? I'll try again later with her favourite salmon terrine. Otherwise I may need to take @ewelsh up on her suggestion:Banghead.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Well she ate it all out of my hand and thoroughly enjoyed it. Apart from the pill:Arghh. It's half a Millbemax for goodness sake, how _did_ she separate that out? I'll try again later with her favourite salmon terrine. Otherwise I may need to take @ewelsh up on her suggestion:Banghead.


If you crush the Milbemax into a fine powder and mix it up in loads of a favourite treat would she still refuse it?
Ollie, my fussy ***, accepts it in lick-e-lix


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> If you crush the Milbemax into a fine powder and mix it up in loads of a favourite treat would she still refuse it?
> Ollie, my fussy ***, accepts it in lick-e-lix


I mixed it in with her Whiskas milky treats, which she loves, but she nibbled around the pill. Clever little b.. She's not too bothered about food so it's easy for her to be put off if I start messing with meals/treats too much. I'll try it mixed with her terrine and hope the strong smell will disguise it enough for her to gobble it down.
I don't want to risk spoiling the pill as I've only got half left after this.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> I mixed it in with her Whiskas milky treats, which she loves, but she nibbled around the pill. Clever little b.. She's not too bothered about food so it's easy for her to be put off if I start messing with meals/treats too much. I'll try it mixed with her terrine and hope the strong smell will disguise it enough for her to gobble it down.
> I don't want to risk spoiling the pill as I've only got half left after this.


If you put the entire half pill in anything, I can guarantee Misty will nibble round it. 
I Know for sure if I did that Ollie will flick the pill away! But crushed up and mixed with the lick-e-lix, he takes it no problem

It might be better if you use the pill popper? Suitably gowned in hazmat gear of course!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Charity said:


> Quite an exciting afternoon. There's an NHS Spitfire fly past today as a tribute to the hard work of the NHS and the plane is flying over many hospitals in the UK. My OH's Dad was in the RAF and flew in Spitfires during the War so its quite a favourite of ours. As we live between two of the major hospitals in our area, we were lucky to see it doing a lap round the one which is about a mile from us then it flew right over our house and on to the other one. Did anyone else see it?
> 
> View attachment 446029


It flew right over us and I forgot


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'll hop in the teleporter @Cully I'm not bad at pilling now


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> If you put the entire half pill in anything, I can guarantee Misty will nibble round it.
> I Know for sure if I did that Ollie will flick the pill away! But crushed up and mixed with the lick-e-lix, he takes it no problem
> 
> It might be better if you use the pill popper? Suitably gowned in hazmat gear of course!


I will if it comes to it but will try everything else beforehand. I hate to stress her. (and me!)


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Have you tried putting a bowl of water ( with ice cubes in it) in front of the fan? You'll have a cooler breeze on you then


I will try this, thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

Bertie'sMum said:


> Sorry you had a bad night ebonycat - I didn't too bad only got up twice for the loo but did get tangled up in my bedding trying to find a cool spot
> 
> Bertie did get through a whole pouch of Encore tuna & whitebait during the night and has just had about three quarters of an IAMS pouch of chicken & turkey So fingers crossed we are back on track - thanks for asking


Oh yay good boy Bertie, that's what we want to hear xx


----------



## Cully

Just ordered some leggings off Amazon and now wishing I hadn't. I'm almost always disappointed buying clothes of any sort from there as they never fit and I absolutely hate returning anything, so unless my buy is expensive I dont usually bother. I read all the reviews and that usually puts me off, although I'm sure some of them are exaggerated. 
My last buy were 3 tops, identical apart from colour. One was perfect but the other 2 were way too small. How do _they do_ that?
I long for the days when you could buy the same size in every shop and they all fit. Not now though when each shop seems to have a different sizing system. Or is it just me?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I have always found the same thing @Cully - since I was a shop girl in the early 90s to be fair. When I worked for Next the "tolerance" on a size was 2 inches and I suspect it's no different now. Hence I always take all of a particular size that is out on a rail to try on. Not nowadays obviously, in the Olden Days 

Happy shopping!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> I have always found the same thing @Cully - since I was a shop girl in the early 90s to be fair. When I worked for Next the "tolerance" on a size was 2 inches and I suspect it's no different now. Hence I always take all of a particular size that is out on a rail to try on. Not nowadays obviously, in the Olden Days
> 
> Happy shopping!


My Aunt used to work in the "rag trade" and she explained to me that the reason for the differences in the same sized garment is because there is a huge pile of lengths of fabric placed on top of each other so that when the pieces are cut out the pieces at the bottom of the pile are usually smaller than those at the top as the cutting blades tend to slope inwards !

When buying a top, skirt or whatever I often stand at the rail comparing the finished size/width of all the ones in my size and then take the larger ones into the fitting room. Not being able to try clothes on at the moment is one of the reasons why I haven't bought anything new since lockdown began !


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Happy shopping!


Marks & Spencer used to be my reliable go to place where the sizes never seemed to change. Of course, no M&S anymore! Even Bonmarche, that's gone too, and that's another place I could guarantee getting stuff that fit without trying it on in 3 different sizes!!!:Banghead
I used to have a Saturday job back in the 70's at British Home Stores, to earn the money to go to the Odeon cinema on Saturday night. I loved going out in my lunch hour and popping into C&A:Happy. Happy times.


----------



## Charity

Just had a delivery from Pets At Home via DPD. I used to rate DPD top of the carrier services but they have really gone downhill. This isn't the first time I've had a damaged parcel, I asked them online to leave it in the porch as I always do. The chap didn't ring the bell but, from our kitchen at the back of the house, we heard the bang of it being 'thrown' on the steps. When I opened the door, he'd gone and this was what I found. I'm surprised there was anything in the box. I've sent an e-mail to Pets at Home.


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> My Aunt used to work in the "rag trade" and she explained to me that the reason for the differences in the same sized garment is because there is a huge pile of lengths of fabric placed on top of each other so that when the pieces are cut out the pieces at the bottom of the pile are usually smaller than those at the top as the cutting blades tend to slope inwards !
> 
> When buying a top, skirt or whatever I often stand at the rail comparing the finished size/width of all the ones in my size and then take the larger ones into the fitting room. Not being able to try clothes on at the moment is one of the reasons why I haven't bought anything new since lockdown began !


I couldn't try them on in store but I miss not being able to go and look at clothes. Before covid I got a lot of my casual stuff from Tesco, mainly because it's only a short distance away. If it didn't fit it was no trouble to pop back and exchange it. My Tesco still sells clothes but you can't buy them online now. Sigh!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Just had a delivery from Pets At Home via DPD. I used to rate DPD top of the carrier services but they have really gone downhill. When I opened the door, he'd gone and this was what I found. I'm surprised there was anything in the box. I've sent an e-mail to Pets at Home.
> 
> View attachment 446209
> 
> 
> View attachment 446210


That's just not on is it? Is the stuff inside damaged?
I've had a few parcels thrown at the door too. I know the drivers don't want to get close, and they always seem in a hurry to get back to work, but where's the harm in just knocking on the door. He maybe thought you were out as you'd told him to leave it in the porch. Still no excuse though. I hope at least get an apology.
I was actually singing the praises of DPD the other when they delivered my [email protected] parcel. The guy actually asked me if I wanted him to carry it for me, and when I said I could manage, insisted on placing it on my wheelie so I wouldn't have to bend. Makes you wonder if they're on the same planet sometimes!


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> That's just not on is it? Is the stuff inside damaged?
> I've had a few parcels thrown at the door too. I know the drivers don't want to get close, and they always seem in a hurry to get back to work, but where's the harm in just knocking on the door. He maybe thought you were out as you'd told him to leave it in the porch. Still no excuse though. I hope at least get an apology.
> I was actually singing the praises of DPD the other when they delivered my [email protected] parcel. The guy actually asked me if I wanted him to carry it for me, and when I said I could manage, insisted on placing it on my wheelie so I wouldn't have to bend. Makes you wonder if they're on the same planet sometimes!


There was a large bag of cat litter in it which was slightly damaged and four boxes of cat food, I'm surprised they were still in it. He took a photo which was attached to their e-mail confirming they'd delivered but he obviously took the best view he could which didn't look so bad.

We used to have a really nice guy who regularly delivered but its now different ones and I wonder if they are temporary staff who aren't bothered about how they handle parcels. The one I had the other week was nearly as bad and I opened the door to the chap but there's no apology yet they can see what it's like.

If I order from Zooplus where you have a choice of courier, I now always choose Yodel who are better.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Gggrrrrr. My ZP parcel (which I'd made extra big due to wanting DPD delivery) is coming via Yodel. I tried to email them but the form won't submit, so I rang and they said it's something to do with the stock having to come from Europe this time (I thought it always did as it's something not stocked in the UK) and DPD don't courier in the area it's coming from. 

Sigh. I can't abide Yodel.


----------



## Cully

A lot of them take a photo now instead of a signature. I hope he felt guilty about the state of the box although I doubt whoever checks parcels have been delivered actually looks at the photos.
Strange isn't it, as I always had problems with Yodel. They delivered my ZP order in a box smeared in blood. And I've had a box so damaged it dented the Thrive inside, although I got £20 off my next order. 
Do you know, I've just realised I've done nothing but moan on PF today. I'll shut up now:Bag.


----------



## Charity

I think it depends what area you're in as we all have likes and dislikes. So, on my recent 'don't like' list so far are Royal Mail, DPD and Hermes. 

Anyway, I'm going to stop buying cat food for a while, I have become a cat foodaholic. Look at my cupboard (and there's more)  Trouble is when its full, I stash the rest elsewhere, forget I've got it and then order more. Help!


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> I think it depends what area you're in as we all have likes and dislikes. So, on my recent 'don't like' list so far are Royal Mail, DPD and Hermes.
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to stop buying cat food for a while, I have become a cat foodaholic. Look at my cupboard (and there's more)  Trouble is when its full, I stash the rest elsewhere, forget I've got it and then order more. Help!
> 
> View attachment 446222


*Sigh* I wish my Fussy boy would eat Simpson's


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> *Sigh* I wish my Fussy boy would eat Simpson's


Bunty will only eat the one with tuna in it, not the others, in fact, she doesn't eat half of what's in this cupboard. Wonder why I bother.


----------



## ewelsh

You all need a Lottie in your life, if Madam Libby doesn't like it, Lottie will. 
My husband caught me today opening a tin of Canagan offering it to Libby to sniff, she turned her nose up twice at two different flavours  the third tin Chicken and ham was received with a licking lips, so she approved and ate it all. So Lottie gets the unwanted and eats every last crumb or flake in this case! 

@Charity that is one impressive cupboard and very tidy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SbanR said:


> *Sigh* I wish my Fussy boy would eat Simpson's


*sigh* I wish my fussy boy would eat anything.


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> You all need a Lottie in your life, if Madam Libby doesn't like it, Lottie will.
> My husband caught me today opening a tin of Canagan offering it to Libby to sniff, she turned her nose up twice at two different flavours  the third tin Chicken and ham was received with a licking lips, so she approved and ate it all. So Lottie gets the unwanted and eats every last crumb or flake in this case!
> 
> @Charity that is one impressive cupboard and very tidy


Lottie is like Toppy, hoover up anything. If Bunty turns her nose up at something, I threaten her with 'please yourself, go without then' and stalk off into the kitchen only to open something I know she will like and give it her. Toppy gets what she leaves for his next meal.


----------



## Cully

Ditto with Sooty @Charity ,I don't know what I'd do if he didn't pop in every day.


----------



## ChaosCat

Why do you make it so complicated?
Annie just eats what I give her, whatever flavour, texture, brand... 
It’s really so much easier, you should all try it!


----------



## Jaf

A couple of mine like to spread food all over the floor. Luckily another couple like to hoover it all up. They only have 4 types of food on rotation, plus biscuits which they all love.

It did make me laugh when I bought lidl biscuits and the pet cats wouldn’t eat it. Then neither would the outies! And then I started leaving it by the bins for the ferals and they wouldn’t eat it either. Funnily enough the same thing happened on holiday in Cyprus with lidl biscuits. No cat will eat them!


----------



## SbanR

@Cully how did you get on with the Milbemax; which method succeeded in the end?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ChaosCat said:


> Why do you make it so complicated?
> Annie just eats what I give her, whatever flavour, texture, brand...
> It's really so much easier, you should all try it!


that would be my idea of heaven !! Bertie's been "shall I eat it or not eat it" for about a week now (mostly "not eat it") and it's doing my head in - I'm fast running out of ideas of what to try next; even Dreamies aren't getting the thumbs up


----------



## Tawny75

ChaosCat said:


> Why do you make it so complicated?
> Annie just eats what I give her, whatever flavour, texture, brand...
> It's really so much easier, you should all try it!


I have to say, Sev and Lily are like this too...lol
(I am frantically touching wood as I type this)


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> @Cully how did you get on with the Milbemax; which method succeeded in the end?


Neither:Banghead. I normally use Prinovox which is a spot on flea and general wormer, but it doesn't do tapeworm. So, every so often I delay the spot on and give tapeworm treatment instead, then give the Prinovox next time. 
This time it was tapeworm time but as she sussed the Milbemax at every attempt (even tuna) I gave up and just did Prinovox instead. She's been a bit fiesty lately so didn't want to push it too far by using the pill popper. I'll get her next time with the Milbemax. Ha! In my dreams.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I get such joy when Oscar decides he will eat well. Which he did for a few days....and now no matter what I give him, he will not eat. 

I just have to hope it changes again. On the plus side, I am learning to appreciate it when he eats well. 

Sigh.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> I get such joy when Oscar decides he will eat well. Which he did for a few days....and now no matter what I give him, he will not eat.
> 
> I just have to hope it changes again. On the plus side, I am learning to appreciate it when he eats well.
> 
> Sigh.


Same here with Misty. Just when she seems to be eating regularly and I start to relax, she gets erratic again for a few days. It _is_ lovely when she actually tucks into something and really enjoys it, so I just have to take the good with the bad. 
I really envy people with cats who scoff everything though.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> Same here with Misty. Just when she seems to be eating regularly and I start to relax, she gets erratic again for a few days. It _is_ lovely when she actually tucks into something and really enjoys it, so I just have to take the good with the bad.
> I really envy people with cats who scoff everything though.


ditto everything above !


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> ditto everything above !


----------



## Jaf

I’ve been to the opticians this morning. My reading sight had suddenly deteriorated and though 1.5 glasses sorted it I wanted to check there was nothing bad going on. All clear! I’ve ordered some reading glasses with a lense for my lazy eye as optician said I should try programming my brain to work. I’m not sure as the sight test gave me a headache!

It will probably stop me watching tv whilst playing games on my tablet as it makes me go dizzy.


----------



## cheekyscrip

@TriTri ? How are you all?


----------



## Ringypie

Well the curse of 2020 has well and truly landed here. It’s been such a horrid year with so many awful things happening so I didn’t hold out much hope when I found a lump in my breast and had to have it biopsied. Had to get the results this morning. It’s bad news. Apparently it should be treatable but 6 months chemo then a mastectomy is best case scenario.


----------



## SbanR

Ringypie said:


> Well the curse of 2020 has well and truly landed here. It's been such a horrid year with so many awful things happening so I didn't hold out much hope when I found a lump in my breast and had to have it biopsied. Had to get the results this morning. It's bad news. Apparently it should be treatable but 6 months chemo then a mastectomy is best case scenario.


I'm sorry to hear this. I'm sure the news has knocked you for six but hang onto the thought its treatable.
Sending you my very best wishes.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Ringypie gutted for you to read the results - but yes, absolutely hang onto it being treatable. Here if you need to offload to someone you don't know and love. Sending you strength and love xx


----------



## Charity

I'm sorry to hear your news @Ringypie, wishing you well for a full recovery over the next few months. Sending you a big hug xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Sorry to hear your news @Ringypie, but as @SbanR has said hang onto the fact that BC is now very treatable and that there are new treatments coming along all the time.

((((((((((hugs)))))))))))


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Ringypie said:


> Well the curse of 2020 has well and truly landed here. It's been such a horrid year with so many awful things happening so I didn't hold out much hope when I found a lump in my breast and had to have it biopsied. Had to get the results this morning. It's bad news. Apparently it should be treatable but 6 months chemo then a mastectomy is best case scenario.


Very sorry to hear this - be positive, it is treatable. Hope you have a swift recovery


----------



## ebonycat

So sorry to hear your news @Ringypie but as the others have said hang on to the fact that it's treatable.
We are all here for you, remember that. Night or day we are here to offload on too.
Sending you a ton of healing vibes & a huge hug xx


----------



## Ringypie

Thank you all it’s really knocked the stuffing out of me.... just goes to show you never know what’s round the corner. I’m the fittest I’ve ever been, marathon fit (supposed to be running London) and feeling good. If I hadn’t found the lump I’d never have guessed there was anything wrong!


----------



## Cully

Ditto what everyone else has said and adding my own thoughts and best wishes for a successful treatment. Plenty of support here when you need it, (hug).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Think though Ringy how much you are going to kick the arse of it. You are super fit, not overweight, young, all things that are on your side. Thank goodness you DID find the lump, as treatment can start now. I am pretty sure you don't want to feel positive today, I am sure you want to just have a drink or three and eat a pizza - that's cool too. Cut yourself some slack, it's a dreadful shock to receive such a diagnosis, be kind and gentle with yourself. And get out for a run in the morning if you feel able. Much love xx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Think though Ringy how much you are going to kick the arse of it. You are super fit, not overweight, young, all things that are on your side. Thank goodness you DID find the lump, as treatment can start now. I am pretty sure you don't want to feel positive today, I am sure you want to just have a drink or three and eat a pizza - that's cool too. Cut yourself some slack, it's a dreadful shock to receive such a diagnosis, be kind and gentle with yourself. And get out for a run in the morning if you feel able. Much love xx


The hospital have been so quick about it all which is good. There have been an awful lot of tears today and just trying to get my head around what's happening. Hubby and I went for a walk this evening, only 3 miles just as it was getting dark, it was just what we needed. Even walking brought us both some peace. Tomorrow I think I will run!


----------



## Willow_Warren

@Ringypie I'm not great with coming up with the right words... but thinking of you @ (hugs)


----------



## Summercat

Sorry to hear your news @Ringypie but it is great you caught it and it is treatable. Hang in there and keep up the positive thoughts


----------



## ewelsh

@Ringypie what a shock for you, I am sorry what a pants situation.... use the strength from friends and loved ones and fight the bugger. 
We are here for you every step xxx


----------



## popcornsmum

@Ringypie Sending you love and strength you've got this! Xx


----------



## cheekyscrip

Ringypie said:


> Thank you all it's really knocked the stuffing out of me.... just goes to show you never know what's round the corner. I'm the fittest I've ever been, marathon fit (supposed to be running London) and feeling good. If I hadn't found the lump I'd never have guessed there was anything wrong!


So sorry, hugs.
In 2021 you will be right as rain and put it all behind you.
Fingers and paws crossed.


----------



## lullabydream

Oh. @Ringypie so sorry to hear your news. Missed this yesterday.

The plan sounds positive though, so in that sense there is one it's been devised quickly.

Very upsetting and worrying nonetheless, my thoughts are with you

xxxx


----------



## ChaosCat

Thinking of you @Ringypie 
You being so fit will mostly definitely help.


----------



## TriTri

cheekyscrip said:


> @TriTri ? How are you all?


Hi @cheekyscrip ..... thanks for asking. Another rollercoaster of a week. Tessy was put on antibiotics and then taken off them, had her pancreatic enzymes increased and then reduced. I was given antibiotic cream to put on her legs, which said for dogs and not for dogs with pancreatitis, so went back to check if there was an alternative etc, but was told no and that one was fine, then got home to find Tessy hiding as Max in her pen (I removed the cat-flap to make access easier for her). Tess has put on just a little weight and yesterday weighed in at 2.31 kilos, so going in the right direction, but slowly. I was expecting more, but she's still with me, so 'will give it more time. The tube feeding is fine, as she's the perfect patient and she is eating by herself too, but she's not herself the last few days, a bit fed up I think.

P.S I hope everyone else and the furry felines are doing well? Is it National Cat Day today? Three cheers for furry felines... hip hip etc!


----------



## ewelsh

Great photo of chilled Max. Awww Tessy you little sweetheart, well done putting on weight, as for eating yourself that is incredible x

This warm weather can't be helping her @TriTri?


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Thanks for the update @TriTri , yes I imagine it was quite a shock to see how thin she's got under all that fur.
> Once the antibiotics start to work she should feel a bit more comfortable. If she wants to sleep then it's probably the best thing for her, if she's sleeping she's healing.
> You're doing everything you can so it's really just a matter of being patient, which I know is frustrating when you just want her to feel better now.
> Fingers crossed she feels a bit perkier later. Give Max a scratch under his chin for me:Cat.
> View attachment 445995


Scratch under Tessy's chin done, thank you @Cully. Is it Tessy's or Tessies? I seem to remember at schools being told to take off the y and add ies? Predictive prefers Tessy's! Anyone know the correct spelling? Best wishes to Moo and Sooty, and keep some for your fine self too! X


----------



## TriTri

ewelsh said:


> Great photo of chilled Max. Awww Tessy you little sweetheart, well done putting on weight, as for eating yourself that is incredible x
> 
> This warm weather can't be helping her @TriTri?


Thank you @ewelsh. I've got the fan blowing in her direction, as she's taken to lying in a thick blanket behind the sofa . She doesn't mind eating, but wouldn't eat the pancreatic enzymes, and I was told she wouldn't gain weight 'til she took them, hence the feeding tube. Good food also helps, but I couldn't guarantee she'd eat just meat or fish, as she often wanted cat food. Now I find the enzymes make her bleed internally :Banghead. The antibiotics give her the runs :Banghead.


----------



## Charity

@TriTri, very glad to hear Tessy has put on a little weight. This weather can't help, it must be uncomfortable and wearing. Big hugs for your little ones xx


----------



## SbanR

Great photos @TriTri .
Tessy's dressing looks very neat n unobtrusive. But the enzymes making her bleed internally? 
Doesn't sound good. What does the vet say?
Here's hoping Tessy continues to put on weight


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Scratch under Tessy's chin done, thank you @Cully. Is it Tessy's or Tessies? I seem to remember at schools being told to take off the y and add ies? Predictive prefers Tessy's! Anyone know the correct spelling? Best wishes to Moo and Sooty, and keep some for your fine self too! X


Hm, if I remember correctly the y's rule is to use it this way if it's regarding belonging to someone or personal to them. So Max tried to sleep in Tessy's bed, or, Sooty sneaks in to steal Misty's food. The other way applies to numerous like, Tom eats lots of curries. Might be wrong though!!!
Its all more complicated than that and I was told that English is one of the hardest languages to learn.
Nice photo's and especially nice to see Tessy getting on so well, apart from the internal bleeding. Any more from the vet yet on sorting that out?
I think it's hard to judge just how much this hot weather is affecting their eating at the moment. We'll all welcome some cooler days. 
Sooty and Moo send nose bumps:Cat.


----------



## ebonycat

It great that Tessy’s putting on weight & eating bits on her own.
Max looks happy in his run.
Bleeding internally doesn’t sound right or good. What has her vet said about it??
Sending heaps of healing vibes her way.
Nose bumps for her & Max from my two.
The heat doesn’t help, it’s so hot, muggy & uncomfortable xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sending Tessy a chin rub and lots of love (and Max too!). Hope you're doing okay as well @TriTri xx


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> @TriTri, very glad to hear Tessy has put on a little weight. This weather can't help, it must be uncomfortable and wearing. Big hugs for your little ones xx


Thank you .


----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> Great photos @TriTri .
> Tessy's dressing looks very neat n unobtrusive. But the enzymes making her bleed internally?
> Doesn't sound good. What does the vet say?
> Here's hoping Tessy continues to put on weight


Hi @SbanR
The original dressings were digging into her and caused some damage, which is finally healing. She is now wearing a stocking type fabric, so everything can breathe and heal. I've got to make her a covering to wear, to cover the drain and support the clip and the feeding tubes, but she is as good as gold & she has just cleaned where she should and not where she shouldn't. I'm cleaning her too, the gentle comb has helped and cotton wool, antibiotic cream etc. I've ordered something online to possibly use as a template for something to cover her with later, but I will make it as minimal as possible, just to make sure 100% she doesn't touch the drain & to support the tube/clamp, nothing more and nice and light to wear. She'll want to be able to groom as much area as possible.

The vet's are so busy, you usually have to email. We "think" the bleeding is from the enzymes, it worsened when we increased them, but also introduced antibiotics at the same time. She's passed blood on and off with her condition for the last few years. She must be lacking in B12 & they no longer supply the monthly injections, only the Cobalaplex, tablet form, alternate days, which she hates. I asked many times what quantity enzymes she should take and tbh I don't think they had a clue. I judged it by what the specialist said a couple of years back and by things I read on The Feline Pancreatic Group.


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Hm, if I remember correctly the y's rule is to use it this way if it's regarding belonging to someone or personal to them. So Max tried to sleep in Tessy's bed, or, Sooty sneaks in to steal Misty's food. The other way applies to numerous like, Tom eats lots of curries. Might be wrong though!!!
> Its all more complicated than that and I was told that English is one of the hardest languages to learn.
> Nice photo's and especially nice to see Tessy getting on so well, apart from the internal bleeding. Any more from the vet yet on sorting that out?
> I think it's hard to judge just how much this hot weather is affecting their eating at the moment. We'll all welcome some cooler days.
> Sooty and Moo send nose bumps:Cat.


Wow, Sooty & Moo nose bumps eh? For me too I hope? We'll share those please. It's nice Tessy isn't drinking water and I can just syringe it into her tube. I leave water out and haven't had any instructions on how much water to give her, other than what's mixed in with her food and to flush the tube. If it's hot, I give a bit more, in-between meals. The blood thing is a worry, especially as I saw it in her tube tonight.


----------



## TriTri

ebonycat said:


> It great that Tessy's putting on weight & eating bits on her own.
> Max looks happy in his run.
> Bleeding internally doesn't sound right or good. What has her vet said about it??
> Sending heaps of healing vibes her way.
> Nose bumps for her & Max from my two.
> The heat doesn't help, it's so hot, muggy & uncomfortable xx


Thank you @ebonycat, much appreciated, but could I share some of those head bumps too please? Head bumps from my two back again. Max has been very generous with his today.

I hope you got another fan for yourself, did you? I imagine you could do with more?


----------



## TriTri

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sending Tessy a chin rub and lots of love (and Max too!). Hope you're doing okay as well @TriTri xx


Thank you @Mrs Funkin, that's lovely & Tessy loves a chin rub. It's a very worrying time.I thought the op was going to be the worse bit, but "no." Best wishes to you and all the kind supporters on here.


----------



## SbanR

TriTri said:


> Hi @SbanR
> The original dressings were digging into her and caused some damage, which is finally healing. She is now wearing a stocking type fabric, so everything can breathe and heal. I've got to make her a covering to wear, to cover the drain and support the clip and the feeding tubes, but she is as good as gold & she has just cleaned where she should and not where she shouldn't. I'm cleaning her too, the gentle comb has helped and cotton wool, antibiotic cream etc. I've ordered something online to possibly use as a template for something to cover her with later, but I will make it as minimal as possible, just to make sure 100% she doesn't touch the drain & to support the tube/clamp, nothing more and nice and light to wear. She'll want to be able to groom as much area as possible.
> 
> The vet's are so busy, you usually have to email. We "think" the bleeding is from the enzymes, it worsened when we increased them, but also introduced antibiotics at the same time. She's passed blood on and off with her condition for the last few years. She must be lacking in B12 & they no longer supply the monthly injections, only the Cobalaplex, tablet form, alternate days, which she hates. I asked many times what quantity enzymes she should take and tbh I don't think they had a clue. I judged it by what the specialist said a couple of years back and by things I read on The Feline Pancreatic Group.


Tessy is a very lucky girl to have you.
Sending lots more supportive vibes to both of you


----------



## Cully

@TriTri ,nose bumps in abundance here at the moment so you're welcome to your share too. We have playful slaps too but I don't suppose you want those.
I think it's pants that you can't get the answers you need and have to rely on reading stuff up yourself. The advice given 2 years ago might be out of date by now. Hope you get some useful advice asap.
Wow I didn't know you could get templates for things like that, so good luck with it. At least it'll be custom made for her, not one size fits all.
Another few really hot days in store, at least we had a few drops of rain earlier. Must try the rain dance @ewelsh uses.
Head scratch to everyone who wants one XX.


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> @TriTri ,nose bumps in abundance here at the moment so you're welcome to your share too. We have playful slaps too but I don't suppose you want those.
> I think it's pants that you can't get the answers you need and have to rely on reading stuff up yourself. The advice given 2 years ago might be out of date by now. Hope you get some useful advice asap.
> Wow I didn't know you could get templates for things like that, so good luck with it. At least it'll be custom made for her, not one size fits all.
> Another few really hot days in store, at least we had a few drops of rain earlier. Must try the rain dance @ewelsh uses.
> Head scratch to everyone who wants one XX.


Thanks, but no thanks to the slaps! Defo big pants with poor Tessy at the mo.'


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Thanks, but no thanks to the slaps! Defo big pants with poor Tessy at the mo.'


It says the weather will get cooler by the weekend so that should help. I put an old shower curtain on the floor yesterday over the carpet and laid a cold towel on there which I'd wet and put in the freezer for a while. She came in and lay on it straight away so I'll just keep doing it until this heatwave is over. 
Heat is bad enough anyway but wish it would ease up for poor Tessy. Hope she can manage to stay cool today.


----------



## ebonycat

So for those who remember I was admitted into hospital in March & then again in June, stayed 9 days & 12 days. In March while in hospital I was diagnosed with a rare heart & lung condition called Pulmonary Hypertension, it’s where the pressure in the pulmonary arteries is higher than normal. It’s the arteries leading from the heart to the lungs.
After my second stay in hospital i was discharged on full home oxygen, I have smaller canisters that I use when out of the house & two machines in the house, one upstairs & one downstairs. It’s been hard going but I think I’m coping, just.

It was around January time I started suffering from breathlessness.
The first time I was at my gp clinic to see if I had a chest infection or something, he checked my oxygen stats & they were dangerously low so I was blue lighted to hospital. The second time I called an ambulance as I couldn’t breathe.

In March my consultants referred me to The Royal Brompton hospital in London as they are a specialist in this condition & a heart & lung specialist hospital.
They referred me again in June as I still hadn’t heard from them.
So I’ve been waiting to hear from them since March.
Well last Friday Brompton called me, they want be in on Wednesday this week for a full day of tests, I’ll be on a ward & all being well I’ll get the results back before I go home that night.

I’m worried but also I want to know what’s going on, why have I suddenly got this condition now, I’ve never smoked, don’t drink, eat fairly healthily (I was born with a heart condition but my heart healed itself, or maybe not??). What will happen now, the future etc, so many questions.
Hopefully I’ll get them answered on Wednesday.

Eekkk more needles. Had enough of all the needles from March & June stays in hospital.

Anyway I’d love some of our wonderful CatChat positive vibes please xx


----------



## Cully

@ebonycat , well that's marvellous news isn't it because you've been waiting such a long time for an appointment. But it's also frightening and I can't think of anyone who wouldn't be feeling nervous and that's perfectly natural.
Imagine if you had known the date of your appointment before you left hospital last time. You would have been worrying and getting into a state about it for weeks, so it's good that you've only just found out. 
Make a list of all the things you want answers to no matter how trivial they seem. It's your health and you're entitled to ask anything you want. There's no point feeling awkward about asking something and then kicking yourself afterwards because you didn't ask.
You've already thought of a question, " (I was born with a heart condition but my heart healed itself, or maybe not??)." Keep making a note of all the other things you want to ask.
We'll all be thinking of you and wondering how you're getting on at your appointment, so here are a few positive vibes on the way.


----------



## ewelsh

Millions of lovely vibes on route to you now @ebonycat

I agree with @Cully having loads of questions ready and get the secretary's personal number. Xx


----------



## lullabydream

Positive vibes from me and the dogs @ebonycat


----------



## MissyfromMice

Plenty of positive vibes and thoughts from Missy and me @ChaosCat


----------



## ChaosCat

@ebonycat 
At last! Best vibes from me, too


----------



## SbanR

Tons of positive vibes on its way to you @ebonycat . Will keep you in my thoughts.
Xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> @ebonycat , well that's marvellous news isn't it because you've been waiting such a long time for an appointment. But it's also frightening and I can't think of anyone who wouldn't be feeling nervous and that's perfectly natural.
> Imagine if you had known the date of your appointment before you left hospital last time. You would have been worrying and getting into a state about it for weeks, so it's good that you've only just found out.
> Make a list of all the things you want answers to no matter how trivial they seem. It's your health and you're entitled to ask anything you want. There's no point feeling awkward about asking something and then kicking yourself afterwards because you didn't ask.
> You've already thought of a question, " (I was born with a heart condition but my heart healed itself, or maybe not??)." Keep making a note of all the other things you want to ask.
> We'll all be thinking of you and wondering how you're getting on at your appointment, so here are a few positive vibes on the way.
> View attachment 446688


Thank you.
Yep I'm writing my questions down as I know I'll forget them when I'm there.
Very true about it being short notice so I've had less time to worry over it xx


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> Millions of lovely vibes on route to you now @ebonycat
> 
> I agree with @Cully having loads of questions ready and get the secretary's personal number. Xx


Thank you.
I'll remember to get the secretary's number xx


----------



## ebonycat

lullabydream said:


> Positive vibes from me and the dogs @ebonycat


Thank you & your darling dogs xx


----------



## ebonycat

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 446689
> 
> 
> Plenty of positive vibes and thoughts from Missy and me @ChaosCat


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> @ebonycat
> At last! Best vibes from me, too


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Tons of positive vibes on its way to you @ebonycat . Will keep you in my thoughts.
> Xxx


Thank you xx


----------



## MissyfromMice

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 446689
> 
> 
> Plenty of positive vibes and thoughts from Missy and me @ChaosCat


I'm sorry, @ebonycat :Shamefullyembarrased... I want to redirect the good vibes and thoughts your way...


----------



## Trixie1

@ebonycat Just topping up the good vibes, glad you finally got the appointment you've been waiting for xx


----------



## Summercat

@ebonycat 
Sending positive thoughts and vibes from us here.
Xx


----------



## ebonycat

MissyfromMice said:


> I'm sorry, @ebonycat :Shamefullyembarrased... I want to redirect the good vibes and thoughts your way...


Thank you & of course gorgeous Missy xx


----------



## ebonycat

Trixie1 said:


> @ebonycat Just topping up the good vibes, glad you finally got the appointment you've been waiting for xx
> View attachment 446716


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> @ebonycat
> Sending positive thoughts and vibes from us here.
> Xx


Thank you xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank goodness for that @ebonycat - I'm so glad you've got your appointment through. I agree better not to have too much time to mull it all over though.

Yes, write down questions - and don't be afraid to write down the answers too! Ask them to repeat themselves if necessary.

Yes, please get the Sec's number, always useful. Even more useful is their email, IMHO, then you gave a trail.

Ask for "open access" to their service, so you can email and ask questions and actually expect a response.

I'm so pleased it's finally come through. I shall hold you in my thoughts. Sending love and positive energy xxx


----------



## Charity

So glad you've got your appointment @ebonycat, lots of good luck from us and all the four paws.


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thank goodness for that @ebonycat - I'm so glad you've got your appointment through. I agree better not to have too much time to mull it all over though.
> 
> Yes, write down questions - and don't be afraid to write down the answers too! Ask them to repeat themselves if necessary.
> 
> Yes, please get the Sec's number, always useful. Even more useful is their email, IMHO, then you gave a trail.
> 
> Ask for "open access" to their service, so you can email and ask questions and actually expect a response.
> 
> I'm so pleased it's finally come through. I shall hold you in my thoughts. Sending love and positive energy xxx


Thank you Mrs F.
Yes I've already wrote down a list of questions I need answers too.
I know we shouldn't but when I was given my diagnosis back in March I Googled it........ big mistake, sometimes the internet is Not your friend :Arghh
I did join a pulmonary hypertension association, they have been helpful & have sent me a huge pile of booklets on the condition.

For the last week or two I've noticed my breathing has got worse again, even with the full prescription dose of oxygen I'm not able to reach my target oxygen stats.
If it wasn't for Wednesday's appointment I think I'd be ending up in hospital again anyway 
Maybe they will put my oxygen prescription up.

Thank you everyone xx


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> So glad you've got your appointment @ebonycat, lots of good luck from us and all the four paws.


Thank you xx


----------



## TriTri

Lots more positive and healing vibes coming your way @ebonycat. No more waiting! Good luck.


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> It says the weather will get cooler by the weekend so that should help. I put an old shower curtain on the floor yesterday over the carpet and laid a cold towel on there which I'd wet and put in the freezer for a while. She came in and lay on it straight away so I'll just keep doing it until this heatwave is over.
> Heat is bad enough anyway but wish it would ease up for poor Tessy. Hope she can manage to stay cool today.


She is much better today @Cully, thank you. She's been trotting about again and also in her pen a lot today, eating more and seems much happier. The awful marks left on her underneath from the original tight dressings have healed nicely. Hopefully she won't need to visit the vets again, before this Friday's apt.


----------



## ebonycat

TriTri said:


> Lots more positive and healing vibes coming your way @ebonycat. No more waiting! Good luck.


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

TriTri said:


> She is much better today @Cully, thank you. She's been trotting about again and also in her pen a lot today, eating more and seems much happier. The awful marks left on her underneath from the original tight dressings have healed nicely. Hopefully she won't need to visit the vets again, before this Friday's apt.


So glad to hear Tessy's doing well & eating more. Long may it continue.
Good girl Tessy.
Sending you hugs @TriTri & chin scratches for Max & Tessy xx


----------



## Cully

ebonycat said:


> I know we shouldn't but when I was given my diagnosis back in March I Googled it........ big mistake, sometimes the internet is Not your friend :Arghh


Noooooooooo! It just scares the wotsits out of you instead of the reassurance you're hoping for. When you tell your doctor you've googled your symptoms he will shake his head and go quietly into a corner and:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead.  I suppose it's useful if you would just
like a little confirmation of what you already know but............
Just stopped by as I may not be able to later, but just wanted to wish you the very best for tomorrow and hope you get all the answers you're looking for.
Hope you've got someone going with you for a bit of moral support.
Good luck, fingers and paws crossed for you xx.


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> Noooooooooo! It just scares the wotsits out of you instead of the reassurance you're hoping for. When you tell your doctor you've googled your symptoms he will shake his head and go quietly into a corner and:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead.  I suppose it's useful if you would just
> like a little confirmation of what you already know but............
> Just stopped by as I may not be able to later, but just wanted to wish you the very best for tomorrow and hope you get all the answers you're looking for.
> Hope you've got someone going with you for a bit of moral support.
> Good luck, fingers and paws crossed for you xx.


Thank you.
No, no one is coming with me as I've got to go on a ward for the day.
Driver should be phoning me up tonight to let me know what time he will be picking me up in the morning. 
I'll be ok once I'm on the ward xx


----------



## Charity

This is not cat related..

My OH had his eyes tested last week and went to get his new glasses this morning. When he came home, I opened the door and there he was, stood in the porch, with a look on his face which I swear said "well, what do you think of them". "They look nice" I said. He came into the house and went into the kitchen. I said "do you like them" and he replied "no". "Why not?" said I. "Because these are my old ones". Then he wandered off muttering "shows how much notice you take of me". :Meh A lot of glasses all look the same to me nowadays.


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> This is not cat related..
> 
> My OH had his eyes tested last week and went to get his new glasses this morning. When he came home, I opened the door and there he was, stood in the porch, with a look on his face which I swear said "well, what do you think of them". "They look nice" I said. He came into the house and went into the kitchen. I said "do you like them" and he replied "no". "Why not?" said I. "Because these are my old ones". Then he wandered off muttering "shows how much notice you take of me". :Meh A lot of glasses all look the same to me nowadays.
> 
> View attachment 446769



You'll have to make up for that!


----------



## ewelsh

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious He’s a crafty thing isn’t he :Smuggrin


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> This is not cat related..
> 
> My OH had his eyes tested last week and went to get his new glasses this morning. When he came home, I opened the door and there he was, stood in the porch, with a look on his face which I swear said "well, what do you think of them". "They look nice" I said. He came into the house and went into the kitchen. I said "do you like them" and he replied "no". "Why not?" said I. "Because these are my old ones". Then he wandered off muttering "shows how much notice you take of me". :Meh A lot of glasses all look the same to me nowadays.
> 
> View attachment 446769


:Hilarious:Hilarious So that's steak for his dinner tonight, is it :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

@ebonycat ,just checking in to say I hope your appointment went well today and you got at least some of your questions answered. What with the travelling and the heat you must be tired so try and get some rest tonight.


----------



## Charity

Yes, @ebonycat, been thinking of you today. Hope you know more now. you must have had a very trying day xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm sure you are exhausted @ebonycat I hope all went well and that everything got done that needed to be done. Lots of love xx


----------



## SbanR

Xxx @ebonycat


----------



## MissyfromMice

ebonycat said:


> Thank you.
> No, no one is coming with me as I've got to go on a ward for the day.
> Driver should be phoning me up tonight to let me know what time he will be picking me up in the morning.
> I'll be ok once I'm on the ward xx


I hope all went well, @ebonycat. Sending you positive vibes and thoughts


----------



## ChaosCat

Best vibes from me, too, @ebonycat 
Can't have been fun on this hot day, but hopefully you'll gain some insight.


----------



## Trixie1

Thinking of you @ebonycat hope all went well today, sending more positive vibes your way. xx


----------



## ebonycat

Thank you everyone,
I’ve only just got back home. I left the hospital at about 5.30.
I feel totally exhausted.
I’ve had another heart scan, more blood were taken. Another lung function test.
I’ve seen three consultants, my main consultant is a leading dr in pulmonary hypertension. They were all very friendly & helpful, they really want to find out what’s causing my breathlessness & the need to have oxygen.
My oxygen stats were dangerously low while there, even on oxygen so they’ve seen first hand now how my oxygen dips so low.
They are having a meeting with the heart specialist on Friday to discuss my heart scans & to discuss all my tests & symptoms etc. They said I’m a difficult case:Arghh
By Friday my blood tests should be back.
They aren’t 100% sure I have pulmonary hypertension but if I haven’t got it then they need to find out why I’m breathless & my oxygen levels are always dangerously low & need of oxygen.
They said now I’m under their care they will run all tests needed to find out what’s wrong & to treat me.
Sorry if this message is a bit jumbled up, I’m seeing double at the moment.... 
Getting through London into Essex at rush hour is no fun.
So it’s more waiting, they said I should hear from them next week, maybe even Friday if test results are back by then.
I’m zonked.
Thank you everyone xx


----------



## MissyfromMice

ebonycat said:


> Thank you everyone,
> I've only just got back home. I left the hospital at about 5.30.
> I feel totally exhausted.
> I've had another heart scan, more blood were taken. Another lung function test.
> I've seen three consultants, my main consultant is a leading dr in pulmonary hypertension. They were all very friendly & helpful, they really want to find out what's causing my breathlessness & the need to have oxygen.
> My oxygen stats were dangerously low while there, even on oxygen so they've seen first hand now how my oxygen dips so low.
> They are having a meeting with the heart specialist on Friday to discuss my heart scans & to discuss all my tests & symptoms etc. They said I'm a difficult case:Arghh
> By Friday my blood tests should be back.
> They aren't 100% sure I have pulmonary hypertension but if I haven't got it then they need to find out why I'm breathless & my oxygen levels are always dangerously low & need of oxygen.
> They said now I'm under their care they will run all tests needed to find out what's wrong & to treat me.
> Sorry if this message is a bit jumbled up, I'm seeing double at the moment....
> Getting through London into Essex at rush hour is no fun.
> So it's more waiting, they said I should hear from them next week, maybe even Friday if test results are back by then.
> I'm zonked.
> Thank you everyone xx


Glad to see that you're back home. I hope the results will come very soon. Sending you lots of patience and support








I hope you'll have a restful evening and night, @ebonycat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ebonycat said:


> Thank you everyone,
> I've only just got back home. I left the hospital at about 5.30.
> I feel totally exhausted.
> I've had another heart scan, more blood were taken. Another lung function test.
> I've seen three consultants, my main consultant is a leading dr in pulmonary hypertension. They were all very friendly & helpful, they really want to find out what's causing my breathlessness & the need to have oxygen.
> My oxygen stats were dangerously low while there, even on oxygen so they've seen first hand now how my oxygen dips so low.
> They are having a meeting with the heart specialist on Friday to discuss my heart scans & to discuss all my tests & symptoms etc. They said I'm a difficult case:Arghh
> By Friday my blood tests should be back.
> They aren't 100% sure I have pulmonary hypertension but if I haven't got it then they need to find out why I'm breathless & my oxygen levels are always dangerously low & need of oxygen.
> They said now I'm under their care they will run all tests needed to find out what's wrong & to treat me.
> Sorry if this message is a bit jumbled up, I'm seeing double at the moment....
> Getting through London into Essex at rush hour is no fun.
> So it's more waiting, they said I should hear from them next week, maybe even Friday if test results are back by then.
> I'm zonked.
> Thank you everyone xx


Do you know what though @ebonycat being a "difficult" or "interesting" case is ALWAYS good, as it means it sparks interest amongst the multi-disciplinary team and they will keep pushing to get to the bottom of what it going on. Trust me I've been on the, "This is interesting, let's find out what's happening" side of things. I'm so happy you are at the Brompton too, it's flipping brilliant there.

I am sending oxygen-laden positive thoughts. I hope you are tucked up in bed with an Ovaltine and will have a good sleep. Much love and furry kisses from Oscar Woo xxx


----------



## ebonycat

MissyfromMice said:


> Glad to see that you're back home. I hope the results will come very soon. Sending you lots of patience and support
> View attachment 446852
> 
> I hope you'll have a restful evening and night, @ebonycat


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Do you know what though @ebonycat being a "difficult" or "interesting" case is ALWAYS good, as it means it sparks interest amongst the multi-disciplinary team and they will keep pushing to get to the bottom of what it going on. Trust me I've been on the, "This is interesting, let's find out what's happening" side of things. I'm so happy you are at the Brompton too, it's flipping brilliant there.
> 
> I am sending oxygen-laden positive thoughts. I hope you are tucked up in bed with an Ovaltine and will have a good sleep. Much love and furry kisses from Oscar Woo xxx


Yes Brompton is a fantastic hospital. Everything I read online says it's the best heart & lung hospital in Europe.
My team of Drs seem to want to get to the bottom of it all.
I just hope my local hospital (where I've been treated & stayed in March & June) sends them my notes & the tests results that they found out.
From past experience hospitals don't help each other out by sending patients notes to each other.
I've now had a sit down with a cold drink (water). Not seeing double anymore.
Bed soon but I suddenly feel wide awake.... typical 
I've just phoned mum again & she said 'well you've always been a difficult case'!!!!! :Arghh


----------



## SbanR

ebonycat said:


> Yes Brompton is a fantastic hospital. Everything I read online says it's the best heart & lung hospital in Europe.
> My team of Drs seem to want to get to the bottom of it all.
> I just hope my local hospital (where I've been treated & stayed in March & June) sends them my notes & the tests results that they found out.
> From past experience hospitals don't help each other out by sending patients notes to each other.
> I've now had a sit down with a cold drink (water). Not seeing double anymore.
> Bed soon but I suddenly feel wide awake.... typical
> I've just phoned mum again & she said 'well you've always been a difficult case'!!!!! :Arghh


Gosh, you've had a thoroughly exhausting day. But you've got the best doctors in the top hospital on your case now and that's good.
Hope you get all the results soon and your team are able to formulate a plan of action.
Hope you have a good night's sleep


----------



## ChaosCat

What a day you had @ebonycat

Hope the night restored you and that results come soon


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Gosh, you've had a thoroughly exhausting day. But you've got the best doctors in the top hospital on your case now and that's good.
> Hope you get all the results soon and your team are able to formulate a plan of action.
> Hope you have a good night's sleep


Morning, didn't sleep very well but it could have just been the heat, it is very hot still.
Meant to be having thunderstorms today but nothing yet. I don't think @ewelsh rain dance has worked :Bawling


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> What a day you had @ebonycat
> 
> Hope the night restored you and that results come soon


Morning, didn't sleep very well due to the heat. 
Yes I'd like the results back ASAP, but it's just a waiting game now xx


----------



## Charity

Today's another day @ebonycat, yesterday is thankfully over. Hope your results will come soon. Have a restful day today, you deserve it. The weather should be getting cooler in the next day or so too which should help. xx


----------



## Cully

Good Morning @ebonycat ,yes it's been hot and humid overnight again but thankfully, if the forecast is to be believed, from today onwards it should gradually return to 'normal' temps. Phew! Glad of that, I've seriously been in danger of melting.
That's great news, as Mrs F says, interesting is really good and means you will get their brain cells ticking to get to the bottom of your problems. They don't like to be beaten. So count yourself lucky.
Well I can't see any reason why your local hospital wouldn't be able to provide all your case notes. These days it's all available to them online so should be simple.
It used to be that you had to wait 2 weeks for a simple blood test result to come through the post, but now it's available as soon as it's in your notes. So unless you're a dinosaur Iike me, and have old notes written by hand, they should be readily available.
I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that you hear from them on Friday. Oops, sorry, Misty just said to include "fingers _and paws_".:Cat
Really chuffed the appointment went so well for you. Have a restful day with the furries. XX


----------



## SbanR

ebonycat said:


> Morning, didn't sleep very well but it could have just been the heat, it is very hot still.
> Meant to be having thunderstorms today but nothing yet. I don't think @ewelsh rain dance has worked :Bawling


The temperature has been coming down gradually so hopefully it will get more comfortable for you. Xx


----------



## Trixie1

@ebonycat it's pouring here!! I don't think your too far away from where I am so hopefully the rain will arrive there very soon too. (Maybe that rain dance did work after all)  Sounds like lots of naps would be a good idea today to try and catch up on some sleep. Fingers crossed you receive your results tomorrow . Take care and take it easy. xx


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Today's another day @ebonycat, yesterday is thankfully over. Hope your results will come soon. Have a restful day today, you deserve it. The weather should be getting cooler in the next day or so too which should help. xx


Thank you xx



Cully said:


> Good Morning @ebonycat ,yes it's been hot and humid overnight again but thankfully, if the forecast is to be believed, from today onwards it should gradually return to 'normal' temps. Phew! Glad of that, I've seriously been in danger of melting.
> That's great news, as Mrs F says, interesting is really good and means you will get their brain cells ticking to get to the bottom of your problems. They don't like to be beaten. So count yourself lucky.
> Well I can't see any reason why your local hospital wouldn't be able to provide all your case notes. These days it's all available to them online so should be simple.
> It used to be that you had to wait 2 weeks for a simple blood test result to come through the post, but now it's available as soon as it's in your notes. So unless you're a dinosaur Iike me, and have old notes written by hand, they should be readily available.
> I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that you hear from them on Friday. Oops, sorry, Misty just said to include "fingers _and paws_".:Cat
> Really chuffed the appointment went so well for you. Have a restful day with the furries. XX


Thank you xx
We was promised rain today but nothing, it's still too hot :Arghh


----------



## ebonycat

Trixie1 said:


> @ebonycat it's pouring here!! I don't think your too far away from where I am so hopefully the rain will arrive there very soon too. (Maybe that rain dance did work after all)  Sounds like lots of naps would be a good idea today to try and catch up on some sleep. Fingers crossed you receive your results tomorrow . Take care and take it easy. xx


Thank you.
No rain yet & blue skies, we are forecast rainstorms around 4 this afternoon, here's hoping xx


----------



## Charity

It's just starting to thunder here and getting louder. Managed to round up Toppy and Bunty who are lazing outside and get them indoors. It's got very warm all of a sudden.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> It's just starting to thunder here and getting louder. Managed to round up Toppy and Bunty who are lazing outside and get them indoors. It's got very warm all of a sudden.
> 
> View attachment 446878


Love the selfie.


----------



## Jaf

“Interesting” is good but you don’t want to be a “minor medical miracle” as my mum was called. Doctors wanted to do experiments on her. She refused! 

Hope you get your rain and a good sleep.


----------



## TriTri

I'm hoping you're fast asleep now @ebonycat. 
Max & Tessy are very grateful for the scratches under their chins, thank you. I hope you get some promising news tomorrow, whoops, that's today now!


----------



## TriTri

My mum got her bank account hacked this week for a lot of money. It started when she said to me “I’ve won a new mobile phone from Amazon” followed by “I just had to pay for the post & packing” :Banghead. I cancelled her bank card and told the bank not to allow and further payments out, but did they listen? No, another 2k came out. Scans are rife at the moment and getting worse. Be careful lovely cat chatterers :Nailbiting.


----------



## Charity

TriTri said:


> My mum got her bank account hacked this week for a lot of money. It started when she said to me "I've won a new mobile phone from Amazon" followed by "I just had to pay for the post & packing" :Banghead. I cancelled her bank card and told the bank not to allow and further payments out, but did they listen? No, another 2k came out. Scans are rife at the moment and getting worse. Be careful lovely cat chatterers :Nailbiting.


Oh @TriTri, that's awful and very bad of your Mum's bank. I trust they are repaying the money. Older people are so vulnerable and trusting. I had a letter from a charity a couple of days ago telling me their information had been hacked so someone has my name, address, date of birth etc., though no financial info they tell me. This happened back in May!! It's very worrying what's out there.


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> My mum got her bank account hacked this week for a lot of money. It started when she said to me "I've won a new mobile phone from Amazon" followed by "I just had to pay for the post & packing" :Banghead. I cancelled her bank card and told the bank not to allow and further payments out, but did they listen? No, another 2k came out. Scans are rife at the moment and getting worse. Be careful lovely cat chatterers :Nailbiting.


This sort of stuff is absolutely despicable and not enough is being done to help victims. It really makes me seethe.
Hope your Mum gets her money back and the scammers are caught.
Nose bumps and chin scratches all round.


----------



## SbanR

TriTri said:


> My mum got her bank account hacked this week for a lot of money. It started when she said to me "I've won a new mobile phone from Amazon" followed by "I just had to pay for the post & packing" :Banghead. I cancelled her bank card and told the bank not to allow and further payments out, but did they listen? No, another 2k came out. Scans are rife at the moment and getting worse. Be careful lovely cat chatterers :Nailbiting.


I hope your mum gets her money back.

I had that scam come up on my phone last year.


----------



## ebonycat

TriTri said:


> My mum got her bank account hacked this week for a lot of money. It started when she said to me "I've won a new mobile phone from Amazon" followed by "I just had to pay for the post & packing" :Banghead. I cancelled her bank card and told the bank not to allow and further payments out, but did they listen? No, another 2k came out. Scans are rife at the moment and getting worse. Be careful lovely cat chatterers :Nailbiting.


How awful for your mum, I do hope she gets her money back xx


----------



## Cully

@TriTri , I just remembered its Tessy's appt with the vet today so hope it goes well and you get some answers about the internal bleeding. Good luck!


----------



## Cully

@ebonycat ,if I remember correctly you're expecting blood test results today so hope they are good news, and those Doctors have a positive discussion so can give you good news next week.
Hope you and the furries are now enjoying cooler weather XX.


----------



## ebonycat

Another one hoping Tessy's appointment at the vets goes well today @TriTri xx


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> @ebonycat ,if I remember correctly you're expecting blood test results today so hope they are good news, and those Doctors have a positive discussion so can give you good news next week.
> Hope you and the furries are now enjoying cooler weather XX.


Thank you.
It is cooler here, thankfully. Still hot in my house though.
I've not heard from Brompton Drs yet, hopefully soon.
I had a phone call this morning from my local hospital to say that on Monday morning I need to pick up a sleeping monitor device, it records my breathing rate & oxygen levels while I sleep (ha ha sleep what's that??).
I then need to drop it back to them on Tuesday morning xx


----------



## Cully

ebonycat said:


> Thank you.
> It is cooler here, thankfully. Still hot in my house though.
> I've not heard from Brompton Drs yet, hopefully soon.
> I had a phone call this morning from my local hospital to say that on Monday morning I need to pick up a sleeping monitor device, it records my breathing rate & oxygen levels while I sleep (ha ha sleep what's that??).
> I then need to drop it back to them on Tuesday morning xx


Well at least it shows communication is good between both hospitals so no worries there.
I'm glad it's cooler now, and the furries will feel more comfortable too.
Have a nice weekend and try and keep your mind occupied


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> Well at least it shows communication is good between both hospitals so no worries there.
> I'm glad it's cooler now, and the furries will feel more comfortable too.
> Have a nice weekend and try and keep your mind occupied


Thank you.
Well I haven't heard from Brompton today, so hopefully I'll hear from them early next week.

It's rained a bit & it's definitely cooler which is much more comfortable.

Have a nice weekend xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

So far today has not been my best day of 2020  
Long story, short version -

1) Get in the car to go to Sainsburys and get a warning light on the dashboard - "Engine fault - check with dealer or authorised garage". Drive to local garage who were very helpful and did a quick computer diagnostic check. Computer says something to do with fan, but can't see any fault. Light goes out and computer says OK.

2) Go to Sainsburys - do shop, pack shopping into bags and go to pay - AAARRRGGGHH - someone's stolen my purse  Sainsburys very helpful and let me take shopping home without paying (well they do know me quite well in my local branch !). Drive home and ring bank to stop debit and credit cards; ring police to report theft - they will contact Sainsburys to check CTV footage (I had to give a description of myself and what I was wearing - short, overweight, 74 year old with grey hair wearing jeans/t shirt/navy fleece)). 

Now need to contact DVLA to get new driving licence but can't do that until I get new bank cards as have to pay for replacement licence

Now going to make myself a strong cup of coffee, put my shopping away and drive over to my sister's to borrow some money off her to see me through until my new cards come through.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh @Bertie'sMum how rubbish... hopefully the bank will be pretty quick with your bank cards...

Nice cup of coffee...

H x


----------



## ChaosCat

Bertie'sMum said:


> So far today has not been my best day of 2020
> Long story, short version -
> 
> 1) Get in the car to go to Sainsburys and get a warning light on the dashboard - "Engine fault - check with dealer or authorised garage". Drive to local garage who were very helpful and did a quick computer diagnostic check. Computer says something to do with fan, but can't see any fault. Light goes out and computer says OK.
> 
> 2) Go to Sainsburys - do shop, pack shopping into bags and go to pay - AAARRRGGGHH - someone's stolen my purse  Sainsburys very helpful and let me take shopping home without paying (well they do know me quite well in my local branch !). Drive home and ring bank to stop debit and credit cards; ring police to report theft - they will contact Sainsburys to check CTV footage (I had to give a description of myself and what I was wearing - short, overweight, 74 year old with grey hair wearing jeans/t shirt/navy fleece)).
> 
> Now need to contact DVLA to get new driving licence but can't do that until I get new bank cards as have to pay for replacement licence
> 
> Now going to make myself a strong cup of coffee, put my shopping away and drive over to my sister's to borrow some money off her to see me through until my new cards come through.


Oh no, what a shame! 
Sainsburys kindness is cheery, at least.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no  that's rubbish @Bertie'sMum thank goodness Sainsbury's were helpful. What a pain. Hope it's all sorted quickly.


----------



## Cully

@Bertie'sMum ,oh that's awful. Thank goodness Sainsbury's were able to let you keep your shopping. 
I can think of a few choice names to call the **** who did it but not on here
Good job you have family to help and I hope the bank get their finger out too.
Sending hugs xx


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> @TriTri , I just remembered its Tessy's appt with the vet today so hope it goes well and you get some answers about the internal bleeding. Good luck!


Hi @Cully
Unbelievable, 8 days and I'm still waiting for an apt. 1 month and I'm still waiting for medication. I was told 8 days ago I needed to go back a week later. They couldn't make the apt then, they said to phone to book it. 'Phoned all week and answerphone says to email, which I did Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday. Phoned today and message said they are shut. Not sure if feeding tube site has an infection, or if it's glue used in the op? They did email a reply mid week that they were sending info on to the specialist. I did stress her putting on weight NOW was a matter of life or death.


----------



## TriTri

Bertie'sMum said:


> So far today has not been my best day of 2020
> Long story, short version -
> 
> 1) Get in the car to go to Sainsburys and get a warning light on the dashboard - "Engine fault - check with dealer or authorised garage". Drive to local garage who were very helpful and did a quick computer diagnostic check. Computer says something to do with fan, but can't see any fault. Light goes out and computer says OK.
> 
> 2) Go to Sainsburys - do shop, pack shopping into bags and go to pay - AAARRRGGGHH - someone's stolen my purse  Sainsburys very helpful and let me take shopping home without paying (well they do know me quite well in my local branch !). Drive home and ring bank to stop debit and credit cards; ring police to report theft - they will contact Sainsburys to check CTV footage (I had to give a description of myself and what I was wearing - short, overweight, 74 year old with grey hair wearing jeans/t shirt/navy fleece)).
> 
> Now need to contact DVLA to get new driving licence but can't do that until I get new bank cards as have to pay for replacement licence
> 
> Now going to make myself a strong cup of coffee, put my shopping away and drive over to my sister's to borrow some money off her to see me through until my new cards come through.


Oh blimey! Another one bites the dust. Despicable people out there.

Edit: is it worth a phone-call to the garage to see if you purse ha been found there? Fingers crossed.


----------



## TriTri

ebonycat said:


> How awful for your mum, I do hope she gets her money back xx


Thank you.


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Hi @Cully
> Unbelievable, 8 days and I'm still waiting for an apt. 1 month and I'm still waiting for medication. I was told 8 days ago I needed to go back a week later. They couldn't make the apt then, they said to phone to book it. 'Phoned all week and answerphone says to email, which I did Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday. Phoned today and message said they are shut. Not sure if feeding tube site has an infection, or if it's glue used in the op? They did email a reply mid week that they were sending info on to the specialist. I did stress her putting on weight NOW was a matter of life or death.


Are they a stand alone vet or part of a larger practice? If so you could try and contact (by any means) the other vets to find out why they aren't helping you. As far as you're concerned it could be an emergency and they have a duty of care to help. 
If you're on FB ( I'm not) you might be able to ask on there about your vet.
Don't know what else to suggest apart from hammering on the doors. All sounds very unprofessional to me.
If you're really concerned you could try their OOH surgery if they have one. Most vets seem to these days.
Hope you can get some help from them soon. XX


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Are they a stand alone vet or part of a larger practice? If so you could try and contact (by any means) the other vets to find out why they aren't helping you. As far as you're concerned it could be an emergency and they have a duty of care to help.
> If you're on FB ( I'm not) you might be able to ask on there about your vet.
> Don't know what else to suggest apart from hammering on the doors. All sounds very unprofessional to me.
> If you're really concerned you could try their OOH surgery if they have one. Most vets seem to these days.
> Hope you can get some help from them soon. XX


Thanks Cully. On a plus, there hasn't been any blood for a few days. Her weight yesterday was just 2.24-2.25 kilos. She is sleeping a lot today. I'll keep a close eye and if necessary will ring ooh, but it's in Timbucktoo.

I made her a feeding tube covering but it kept coming off, so I'm on my second attempt. What I hoped might make a template, wasn't any good.

The awful marks all over her underneath have healed nicely. You would expect them to send me home with some written instructions, wouldn't you? I keep thinking my expectations are too high, but I don't honestly think they are. Are all vet's still refraining from having customers going into their surgeries, does anyone know? It doesn't even require that. Thanks for letting me let some steam off..... choo-choo.


----------



## ebonycat

Bertie'sMum said:


> So far today has not been my best day of 2020
> Long story, short version -
> 
> 1) Get in the car to go to Sainsburys and get a warning light on the dashboard - "Engine fault - check with dealer or authorised garage". Drive to local garage who were very helpful and did a quick computer diagnostic check. Computer says something to do with fan, but can't see any fault. Light goes out and computer says OK.
> 
> 2) Go to Sainsburys - do shop, pack shopping into bags and go to pay - AAARRRGGGHH - someone's stolen my purse  Sainsburys very helpful and let me take shopping home without paying (well they do know me quite well in my local branch !). Drive home and ring bank to stop debit and credit cards; ring police to report theft - they will contact Sainsburys to check CTV footage (I had to give a description of myself and what I was wearing - short, overweight, 74 year old with grey hair wearing jeans/t shirt/navy fleece)).
> 
> Now need to contact DVLA to get new driving licence but can't do that until I get new bank cards as have to pay for replacement licence
> 
> Now going to make myself a strong cup of coffee, put my shopping away and drive over to my sister's to borrow some money off her to see me through until my new cards come through.


Oh no!!! How awful.
Horrid people about 
But well done Sainsbury's for helping you out.
I hope your banks are quick to cancel your cards.
Sending you a huge virtual hug xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

TriTri said:


> Oh blimey! Another one bites the dust. Despicable people out there.
> 
> Edit: is it worth a phone-call to the garage to see if you purse ha been found there? Fingers crossed.


No, I definitely had it at Sainsbury's as I visited their ATM and took out a small amount of cash before starting my shopping it was entirely my own fault as I did what I'm always telling others not to - I hooked my handbag over the shopping trolley AND I hadn't zipped it up  I normally use an across body bag when shopping but was in a hurry yesterday and forgot to change over from my usual tote bag.



ebonycat said:


> Oh no!!! How awful.
> Horrid people about
> But well done Sainsbury's for helping you out.
> I hope your banks are quick to cancel your cards.
> Sending you a huge virtual hug xx


Yes, Sainsbury's staff were very helpful and as soon as I get new cards I will be back up there to pay for my shopping (and to check if someone has handed in an empty purse !!)! The bank and the Police were great too - the bank stopped my cards immediately and checked my account but they appear not to have been used - I suspect the perpetrator was more interested in the cash ! 
I'm more upset about losing the little silver metal cat charm that I kept in my purse - it was tiny and slim and looked just like Bertie !

I suppose I should be grateful that they didn't take my keys or phone as well.


----------



## Willow_Warren

I know there are a people around with bigger problems than me... but looking for a bit of advice..

I know we've had a lot of rain recently and certainly some areas much worse than where I am. But the drain outside my house is blocking at even short not overly heavy showers. Ok it's not been too bad this week but it's blocked 3 times. Previously when the rain was worse the water goes across the whole is the road, pavement and flows down my drive... banks up against my house and eventually front door and the then through the front door (this happened 3 years ago). The drain seems to be blocking very quickly this week!!

anyhow I logged the blocked drain on the council website but it doesn't meet the criteria to even investigate... it's really stressing me out... but it's a public road drain so I'm not sure what I can do about it.

my other option is to buy a flood barrier for my front door... I've had a look but I'll need to email the companies to see what is correct for my front door. One I looked at said I needed a competent diyer to install.










Hannah


----------



## Charity

Hannah, I would suggest you contact your local water company as I think this may come within their remit. There could be something lodged in the drain like tree roots, concrete or similar which is causing the problem. Don't waste money on flood barriers before you've investigated whether its something which can be fixed.


----------



## Trixie1

Willow_Warren said:


> I know there are a people around with bigger problems than me... but looking for a bit of advice..
> 
> I know we've had a lot of rain recently and certainly some areas much worse than where I am. But the drain outside my house is blocking at even short not overly heavy showers. Ok it's not been too bad this week but it's blocked 3 times. Previously when the rain was worse the water goes across the whole is the road, pavement and flows down my drive... banks up against my house and eventually front door and the then through the front door (this happened 3 years ago). The drain seems to be blocking very quickly this week!!
> 
> anyhow I logged the blocked drain on the council website but it doesn't meet the criteria to even investigate... it's really stressing me out... but it's a public road drain so I'm not sure what I can do about it.
> 
> my other option is to buy a flood barrier for my front door... I've had a look but I'll need to email the companies to see what is correct for my front door. One I looked at said I needed a competent diyer to install.
> 
> View attachment 447117
> 
> 
> Hannah


If you're contacting your water company via their website or email I would also attach photos if you can.


----------



## slartibartfast

Cleaning The Overlords house is pure furry sabotage and negotiating with terrorists!!! Delle Seyah is the worst.


----------



## ewelsh

I was only thinking on this mornings walk @Shrike and Brooke are, @Smuge and his gang 
@Soozi and Saffi. Anyone know how they are?


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> I was only thinking on this mornings walk @Shrike and Brooke are, @Smuge and his gang
> @Soozi and Saffi. Anyone know how they are?


Shrike last seen Saturday. Smudge last seen yesterday. Soozi last post July 16th.
It's worrying when we don't hear but don't always feel right nudging them in case were interfering.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh that makes me feel better @Cully I obviously missed their posts. Glad all is well.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I got all sad yesterday when I posted on the Feline Fit thread...as it was HB that started it. I miss you @huckybuck  xxx

There are so many folk who have gone quiet. Who knows why? Maybe the stress of lockdown, or work or just that they don't want to come here any more. Rest assured you are missed - and @JaimeandBree too.

I really miss Brooke's photo stories though @Shrike - one of my fave things on CC they are.


----------



## ebonycat

I'm another one that's missing people & their cats.
@Shrike I miss Brooke's photo stories.
I miss seeing you & your Floofs @Smuge
@huckybuck you are missed soooo much, do hope you're ok xx

Also not heard from @LJC675 in AGES...... I miss you & the girls. I do hope alls well & you'll just busy with life xx


----------



## ewelsh

Agreed, it's not just the members it the cats I miss too, I have been trying to get hold of @LJC675 to order more soaps, but no answer, so I've had to buy from someone else 

I am in touch with @huckybuck she was meant to be coming back last week  I am trying folks, I told her " Ok holiday over young lady, time to come back " it obviously didn't work, So maybe I'll have to try harsher methods :Smuggrin

Any ideas?


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Agreed, it's not just the members it the cats I miss too, I have been trying to get hold of @LJC675 to order more soaps, but no answer, so I've had to buy from someone else
> 
> I am in touch with @huckybuck she was meant to be coming back last week  I am trying folks, I told her " Ok holiday over young lady, time to come back " it obviously didn't work, So maybe I'll have to try harsher methods :Smuggrin
> 
> Any ideas?


Threaten to send Duracell over to her for a holiday


----------



## ewelsh

@SbanR :Hilarious knowing Clare she would have Duracell in a dress with a bow in her hair, the kids would sort Duracell out big time.....ummmmm now actually I am tempted 

Any more devilishly naughty ideas? :Smuggrin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I really miss Kalex and Suter too @LJC675 and Joey @SuboJvR 

I know, life changes and all that...still makes me sad though.

As for HB, I even sent her a real life card telling her I missed her and that didn't tug at her heart strings  @ewelsh could you tell her that Oscar misses her too, please?


----------



## ewelsh

Ok @Mrs Funkin I will 

Maybe we can start a poll.....or a competition. let's have a think, something to really grab her attention.....

ideas..

best dressed cat?
Themes?
Golfing cats?
photography of cats?
:Smuggrin


----------



## Cully

Subo was on CC Apr 5th 'Joey hurt his leg' thread.
JaimeandBree May 10th.
LJC675 May 31st on the photo thread.
Huckybuck last seen 28th March.


----------



## Smuge

ewelsh said:


> I was only thinking on this mornings walk @Shrike and Brooke are, @Smuge and his gang
> @Soozi and Saffi. Anyone know how they are?


Still spoilt and super needy









Cats are doing ok too!


----------



## Smuge

ewelsh said:


> Agreed, it's not just the members it the cats I miss too, I have been trying to get hold of @LJC675 to order more soaps, but no answer, so I've had to buy from someone else
> 
> I am in touch with @huckybuck she was meant to be coming back last week  I am trying folks, I told her " Ok holiday over young lady, time to come back " it obviously didn't work, So maybe I'll have to try harsher methods :Smuggrin
> 
> Any ideas?


When you get out of the habit of posting it's hard to go back to it again. Especially if you drifted away because of something said on the forum - not sure what happened with Huckybuck though, surprised to hear she stopped posting!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm sure it's hard @Smuge - but we do miss you and the Floofs...and we hardly got to hear about your new house, nor if your beloved got her medical issues sorted. I'm glad you're doing okay but it would be nice if you felt able to come back


----------



## Smuge

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm sure it's hard @Smuge - but we do miss you and the Floofs...and we hardly got to hear about your new house, nor if your beloved got her medical issues sorted. I'm glad you're doing okay but it would be nice if you felt able to come back


I miss you folks too 

My better half has been fine since the day she got the surgery. As soon as the gallbladder was removed she got her life back. The NHS just decided she needed about 7 week long trips to hospital before she was allowed the surgery. I know gallstones are common, but she was in so much pain she couldn't stand at one point. I've been terrified of getting them ever since - touch wood none so far!

House has been great, not had an awful lot to report. We moved in and then a few weeks later the country went into lockdown. Bit annoying really as it's been hard to get things done. But other than a few teething problems (one shower seems to have a small leak and a downstairs bathroom light doesn't work) it's been very smooth.

I went back to finish my final year of Uni in September. I gave up my job to go back as all seemed fine with the economy at the time and I figured I would get some sort of job at the end of it. I graduated last month and am currently looking for work in the midst of the biggest recession in a century... I have regrets . But we are able to pay our bills so no huge problems.

The floofy ones are all doing fine


----------



## Smuge

ebonycat said:


> I'm another one that's missing people & their cats.
> @Shrike I miss Brooke's photo stories.
> I miss seeing you & your Floofs @Smuge
> @huckybuck you are missed soooo much, do hope you're ok xx
> 
> Also not heard from @LJC675 in AGES...... I miss you & the girls. I do hope alls well & you'll just busy with life xx


I'm still here  I read the site more often than I post

We finally put the canvas I bought my OH on the wall tonight. I love it


----------



## ebonycat

Smuge said:


> I'm still here  I read the site more often than I post
> 
> We finally put the canvas I bought my OH on the wall tonight. I love it
> View attachment 447277


Glad to hear all is well with you, your OH & of course the Floofs.
That canvas is lovely x


----------



## ebonycat

Smuge said:


> I'm still here  I read the site more often than I post
> 
> We finally put the canvas I bought my OH on the wall tonight. I love it
> View attachment 447277


Glad all is well with you, your OH & of course the Floofs.
Congratulations on graduating x


----------



## Charity

Congrats @Smuge on graduating, glad your OH is back to full health. The canvas is beautiful. Look forward to more Floof pics again.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks for the update @Smuge  Congrats on graduating, hurrah that your OH finally got sorted out and glad there's only been minor snagging on the house.

The Floofs are looking as lovely as ever, the piles of Floofs on the canvas are delicious. I bet they smell like digestive biscuits hehe. Don't be a stranger.

Good luck with the job hunt, paws crossed for something awesome.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Bit of a boring post but the Shark vacuum with anti-hair warp and pet attachments is on sale at £199 today direct from them which is £150 cheaper than other websites. Just ordered one 

https://sharkvacuum.co.uk/#NZ801UKT


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> Bit of a boring post but the Shark vacuum with anti-hair warp and pet attachments is on sale at £199 today direct from them which is £150 cheaper than other websites. Just ordered one
> 
> https://sharkvacuum.co.uk/#NZ801UKT


Ooh, be interested to hear how it performs as I'm considering a Shark for when my trusty Dyson dies.


----------



## SbanR

Congrats @Smuge and thank goodness your OH is all well now.
Your floofs are as gorgeous as ever and that canvas is fantastic. May we please have more photos of Queen Tali; we don't see her enough!

Good luck with your job search.


----------



## ewelsh

Well that's a lovely update @Smuge, congratulations good luck with job hunting  I'm sure if you use the floofs profile on your cv they will be cueing up to give you a job 

@BarneyBobCat hello stranger, or have I just missed your post? Let us know about your shark, I'm dyson on fan but always on the look out for a robust hoover, I need it with my lot.hows Barney, taken any more showers lately?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

ewelsh said:


> @BarneyBobCat hello stranger, or have I just missed your post? Let us know about your shark, I'm dyson on fan but always on the look out for a robust hoover, I need it with my lot.hows Barney, taken any more showers lately?


Im still around, just mainly browse though to see what is going on rather than post. I will give an update on the vac, hopefully it will arrive tomorrow. Barney is fine, he has calmed down massively - these days he mainly sleeps and eats which is a welcome change. He does however like to get on the shower cubicle still and bat the shower head


----------



## Cully

Have you tried the new Kenco Iced Latte yet? Absolutely scrummy and on offer at Tesco at the moment. What a pity I didn't know about them last week when I was desperate for a long cool drink.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I just don't "get" iced coffee (or tea for that matter, tho I'd be more likely to drink iced tea than coffee)...it always sounds nice and then I try it (as you have to try ten times before you can really say you don't like something...apparently!) and I still don't get it 

This guarantees that @ewelsh likes it


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> I just don't "get" iced coffee (or tea for that matter, tho I'd be more likely to drink iced tea than coffee)...it always sounds nice and then I try it (as you have to try ten times before you can really say you don't like something...apparently!) and I still don't get it
> 
> This guarantees that @ewelsh likes it


I don't drink much coffee as I find it too bitter but I do like Kenco cappuccino. For me it's the vanilla I think that make the iced variety special. Same as tea, I always drink Red Bush with vanilla as there's no tannin after taste.
There's also an iced salted caramel which I haven't tried yet as I try to avoid salt.


----------



## Jaf

I wonder what a “try” is. I mean I’ve smelled sprouts 10 times. Nope. I’ve actually tasted at least 10 flavours of tea but not every flavour 10 times.

I’m quite certain nice foods are nice on the first go. It’s only horrible stuff that has to be forced.


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> I wonder what a "try" is. I mean I've smelled sprouts 10 times. Nope. I've actually tasted at least 10 flavours of tea but not every flavour 10 times.
> 
> I'm quite certain nice foods are nice on the first go. It's only horrible stuff that has to be forced.


Well I think some foods grow on you if you're not keen when you first eat it. Some things have a acquired taste.
There are certain foods like avocado, beetroot and hummus which I didn't like, but now do.
Then there are foods which I used to really like but don't any longer. 
What about Marmite. You either love it or hate it. Yuk!
So maybe try is something you keep doing until you know whether you like it or not.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

BORING POST ALERT!

So the Shark vacuum has arrived. Extremely easy to put together, literally took me 2 minutes to get up and running. It feels really high quality. I was quite frightened by how much dust it picked up - it seems to be far stronger than my last Vax. So far the anti-hair seems to be working a treat - none of Barneys hair is getting trapped at all. My wife has long hair too and again its not getting trapped. Its quite quiet but it is a little heavy - you can lift off the main body which is good for doing stairs or other areas that just need the hose extension. My only complaint would be that the dust pan is relatively small compared with previous vacs. Overall Im very impressed though!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmm, I dunno. I didn’t like olives, or avocado...but now I do - both things I tried several times. I’ll never like courgette though but I would eat it if given it. There’s only one thing I cannot and will not eat, anything else I’d eat if I was presented with it if I went for dinner at someone’s house. 

On another note, I’m spending way too much time watching cat videos on TikTok. Honestly. Lost cause.


----------



## ewelsh

@Mrs Funkin we have found a common ground, olives and avocados yummmmyyyyy 
I have never tried iced anything, too American for me :Hilarious:Hilarious I LOVE coffee much but it has to be good coffee plus I really dislike cappuccino or similar, like @Cully I only drink Red Bush tea. I also love sprouts :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

What is the ONE thing you won't eat @Mrs Funkin I am now intrigued :Smuggrin


----------



## ewelsh

BarneyBobCat said:


> BORING POST ALERT!
> 
> So the Shark vacuum has arrived. Extremely easy to put together, literally took me 2 minutes to get up and running. It feels really high quality. I was quite frightened by how much dust it picked up - it seems to be far stronger than my last Vax. So far the anti-hair seems to be working a treat - none of Barneys hair is getting trapped at all. My wife has long hair too and again its not getting trapped. Its quite quiet but it is a little heavy - you can lift off the main body which is good for doing stairs or other areas that just need the hose extension. My only complaint would be that the dust pan is relatively small compared with previous vacs. Overall Im very impressed though!


Well that's the best boring post alert ever  great review @BarneyBobCat now just pop round to my house for a quick hoover whizz please :Smuggrin


----------



## SbanR

It's that time of year again. I'm finding them daily, monster size


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> It's that time of year again. I'm finding them daily, monster size
> View attachment 447474


Thank you so much @SbanR. :Nailbiting:Nailbiting:Nailbiting


----------



## Cully

I managed to catch a big one scooting down it's silk thread the other night. I wouldn't have minded but it was right above my bed, so Incy Wincy had to relocate.
Where was my feline bug chaser when I needed her?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha oh @ewelsh I can't tell you the One Thing I Won't Eat. Mostly because I can't even type the word...even thinking the word gives me the heebeejeebees!


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Thank you so much @SbanR. :Nailbiting:Nailbiting:Nailbiting


@Charity as soon as I saw @SbanR lodger I thought, I hope @Charity doesn't see that


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Haha oh @ewelsh I can't tell you the One Thing I Won't Eat. Mostly because I can't even type the word...even thinking the word gives me the heebeejeebees!


Well now you really really have me intrigued, is it bananas by any chance :Hilarious


----------



## Summercat

I just saw this on Instagram today. As a child, I was usually the one that was called to catch and put spiders etc outside. I always tried to relocate them safely.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Haha oh @ewelsh I can't tell you the One Thing I Won't Eat. Mostly because I can't even type the word...even thinking the word gives me the heebeejeebees!


Don't think the word then! Just hum a favourite tune as you type The Word


----------



## Jaf

I bought a new sports bra. It has wire and padded cups and is a nightmare to get on. Funny when lying down as my norks stay pointing up when normally they try to hit the floor!


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> I bought a new sports bra. It has wire and padded cups and is a nightmare to get on. Funny when lying down as my norks stay pointing up when normally they try to hit the floor!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> Well now you really really have me intrigued, is it bananas by any chance :Hilarious


@Mrs Funkin I'm also very intrigued as to what the food is??


----------



## Cully

@ebonycat ,just wondering how you got on with the oxygen meter? And have you heard from your Dr's yet at the Brompton?


----------



## SbanR

Give us a clue Mrs F!
Is it vegetable, mineral, fruit, meat, seafood......????


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Nope, I shall speak no more of it. 

Off to watch an interesting docco called Inside the Bruderhof (a Christian group that live communally in Sussex).


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> @ebonycat ,just wondering how you got on with the oxygen meter? And have you heard from your Dr's yet at the Brompton?


Thank you for thinking of me.

I had a phone call yesterday afternoon from my local hospital respiratory specialist, Brompton phoned him as they have decided to try me on steroids as they now know it's my lungs that are severely inflamed & maybe damaged.
They now don't think it's pulmonary hypertension, but are keeping this decision 'open' just in case.
The lung damage maybe from when I had flu back at the start of the year (I tested positive for flu when I was admitted in March), so they think I actually had pneumonia.
I was bringing up a lot of mucus & yucky stuff (& still am).
I was tested for Covid while I was in hospital, twice during the June admission. Tested again for it when I was at Brompton.
I've got to have another sleep oxygen test in two weeks time. The one I had done on Monday proved to them my lungs aren't working at all well.

I've picked up my prescription from the hospital this morning & have started the course of steroids, one a day for two weeks, then FIVE a day for two weeks, then FOUR a day for two weeks, then reduce by one tablet every two weeks until finished. I then follow up with consultant.
Consultant will keep an eye on me during steroid course to make sure I'm ok & if they are working or not.
I'm still to carry on with home oxygen while I'm on them, even if I start to feel better.

I've got the home oxygen nurse visiting my house on Monday, gggrrr no time set so can't do anything but wait till she shows up.
Thankfully mums going to have Lady Sunday afternoon till the nurse has been.

Both Brompton & my local hospital consultants have said if the steroids are going to work I could feel an improvement within days. Or at least when I'm on the five a day.


----------



## Cully

ebonycat said:


> Thank you for thinking of me.
> 
> I had a phone call yesterday afternoon from my local hospital respiratory specialist, Brompton phoned him as they have decided to try me on steroids as they now know it's my lungs that are severely inflamed & maybe damaged.
> They now don't think it's pulmonary hypertension, but are keeping this decision 'open' just in case.
> The lung damage maybe from when I had flu back at the start of the year (I tested positive for flu when I was admitted in March), so they think I actually had pneumonia.
> I was bringing up a lot of mucus & yucky stuff (& still am).
> I was tested for Covid while I was in hospital, twice during the June admission. Tested again for it when I was at Brompton.
> I've got to have another sleep oxygen test in two weeks time. The one I had done on Monday proved to them my lungs aren't working at all well.
> 
> I've picked up my prescription from the hospital this morning & have started the course of steroids, one a day for two weeks, then FIVE a day for two weeks, then FOUR a day for two weeks, then reduce by one tablet every two weeks until finished. I then follow up with consultant.
> Consultant will keep an eye on me during steroid course to make sure I'm ok & if they are working or not.
> I'm still to carry on with home oxygen while I'm on them, even if I start to feel better.
> 
> I've got the home oxygen nurse visiting my house on Monday, gggrrr no time set so can't do anything but wait till she shows up.
> Thankfully mums going to have Lady Sunday afternoon till the nurse has been.
> 
> Both Brompton & my local hospital consultants have said if the steroids are going to work I could feel an improvement within days. Or at least when I'm on the five a day.


The main thing is that stuff is now happening and decisions have been made by those that know best how to treat you. All you need is to do as you're told!
I'm really glad they finally got back to you with a plan, so fingers and paws firmly crossed that the steroids do what they are meant to. Six weeks of pill popping isn't bad if it's going to help, and according to the Dr's you should notice within a few days if they are.
Is the decision it's not pulmonary hypertension good news to you or not. I mean, as far as treatment goes, is the plan they've made now better for you than treatment for PH? Sorry for my ignorance.
I know it must be a real pain having to wait in for the nurse, but with a bit of luck, you might be able to arrange more suitable times once you've actually met her. Maybe at the moment she has no way of knowing that you actually go out.
Glad the weather is so much cooler now so we can all get back to cuddling furries







, well, those you want to be cuddled! Have a good weekend.


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> The main thing is that stuff is now happening and decisions have been made by those that know best how to treat you. All you need is to do as you're told!
> I'm really glad they finally got back to you with a plan, so fingers and paws firmly crossed that the steroids do what they are meant to. Six weeks of pill popping isn't bad if it's going to help, and according to the Dr's you should notice within a few days if they are.
> Is the decision it's not pulmonary hypertension good news to you or not. I mean, as far as treatment goes, is the plan they've made now better for you than treatment for PH? Sorry for my ignorance.
> I know it must be a real pain having to wait in for the nurse, but with a bit of luck, you might be able to arrange more suitable times once you've actually met her. Maybe at the moment she has no way of knowing that you actually go out.
> Glad the weather is so much cooler now so we can all get back to cuddling furries
> View attachment 447501
> , well, those you want to be cuddled! Have a good weekend.


Oh its a relief (if they in fact do agree it's not PH after the steroid course) I haven't got PH, when they first mentioned it's PH, & when I met the Brompton specialist's, they near enough gave me a life expectancy of ten years..... that scared the hell out of me.

I'm still scared, scared my lungs won't heal, scared every time I turn my oxygen on or when I struggle or can't breathe but my Drs have a plan now they 'fingers crossed' know what's wrong. They have a treatment plan, though I'm not sure what the treatment will be if the steroids don't work. I 'guess' lung transplant, I don't know, I'm going to try not think that far yet.
It's more than six weeks of steroids.
I've come home with a bag of 168 steroid tablets.
Plus a course of anti acid tablets & a course of special high dose calcium/ vitamin d tablets.

Going to be high as a kite :Nailbiting

My new oven & hob is being delivered & fitted tomorrow afternoon so both cats will be in hiding when the men are here. I'll make it up to them when the guys leave.
Lady dog on the other hand will be a complete tart when they get here.

Have a nice weekend xx


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> Oh its a relief (if they in fact do agree it's not PH after the steroid course) I have got PH, when they first mentioned it's PH, & when I met the Brompton specialist's, they near enough gave me a life expectancy of ten years..... that scared the hell out of me.
> 
> I'm still scared, scared my lungs won't heal, scared every time I turn my oxygen on or when I struggle or can't breathe but my Drs have a plan know they 'fingers crossed' know what's wrong. They have a treatment plan, though I'm not sure what the treatment will be if the steroids don't work. I 'guess' lung transplant, I don't know, I'm going to try not think that far yet.
> It's more than six weeks of steroids.
> I've come home with a bag of 168 steroid tablets.
> Plus a course of anti acid tablets & a course of special high dose calcium/ vitamin d tablets.
> 
> Going to be high as a kite :Nailbiting
> 
> My new oven & hob is being delivered & fitted tomorrow afternoon so both cats will be in hiding when the men are here. I'll make it up to them when the guys leave.
> Lady dog on the other hand will be a complete tart when they get here.
> 
> Have a nice weekend xx


 You'll rattle when shaken!


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> You'll rattle when shaken!


I was shocked when I opened the bag outside the hospital 
I won't say what I said out loud to my mum in the car


----------



## ewelsh

Awww @ebonycat you are still in the unknown, how frustrating for you. Make sure you keep your steroid card on you at all times! I really pray the steroids will work and help you feel better quickly. X


----------



## ebonycat

I guess as they just don’t know the cause of the inflammation/ damage they are just guessing what it could be.
I guess if I was a smoker they could pinpoint it to that but as I’ve never smoked, not even tired one, they can’t.
They can point it to the flu as I tested positive for it back in March.

All I can do is take it a day at a time & hope the steroids work.

But damn I read two lines of the ‘fact sheet’ that’s in the box & put it back in the box..... these are heavy tablets. The side effects are frightening.


----------



## Cully

ebonycat said:


> Going to be high as a kite :Nailbiting


Ask the cats what it's like when they've been on the catnip. That should give you an insight:Wacky


----------



## Jaf

ebonycat said:


> All I can do is take it a day at a time & hope the steroids work.
> 
> .


One of my cats had a terrible, scary lung problem. Found him half dead in the garden, barely breathing. The vet prescribed steroids and they saved him! Never been more sure of a miracle. He had to be weaned off them after a few weeks.

I hope you feel better very, very soon.


----------



## ebonycat

Jaf said:


> One of my cats had a terrible, scary lung problem. Found him half dead in the garden, barely breathing. The vet prescribed steroids and they saved him! Never been more sure of a miracle. He had to be weaned off them after a few weeks.
> 
> I hope you feel better very, very soon.


Thank you
Yes I'm only going to be on them three months (I think I worked out), it's all written down how in two weeks time I'll be on maximum dose then after two weeks on maximum dose I'm to reduce the dose by one tablet every two weeks till I'm down to just one a day.
Then in between phone calls from my consultants & blood tests etc.


----------



## SbanR

Hoping it works @ebonycat . Xx


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Nope, I shall speak no more of it.
> 
> Off to watch an interesting docco called Inside the Bruderhof (a Christian group that live communally in Sussex).


Yes its an interesting docu but WHY do all the women wear such medieval clothes? They looked like they were cloned. They could still have dressed simply in a top n jeans or even a simple dress.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I was having *exactly* this conversation with husband. The men just wear jeans and a shirt - when one was challenged about his dress not being medieval but his wife wearing such clothes, he said he wasn’t an expert. She also didn’t say one word on camera. I don’t mind “traditional” women’s jobs - I’m traditional in that respect - but for some reason I felt like they didn’t really want it to be that way...


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Hoping it works @ebonycat . Xx


Thank you xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @ebonycat what a rollercoaster for you! I'm glad you've got a defined plan of care though - and not PHTN too! Oscar says that steroids aren't that bad but he only has two a day 

Much love xx


----------



## Charity

ebonycat said:


> I guess as they just don't know the cause of the inflammation/ damage they are just guessing what it could be.
> I guess if I was a smoker they could pinpoint it to that but as I've never smoked, not even tired one, they can't.
> They can point it to the flu as I tested positive for it back in March.
> 
> All I can do is take it a day at a time & hope the steroids work.
> 
> But damn I read two lines of the 'fact sheet' that's in the box & put it back in the box..... these are heavy tablets. The side effects are frightening.


My OH was on steroids for a few months at the end of last year and he didn't have any side effects so try not to worry. He was taking 10 at once to start with, they only do them in one single dose because they are reduced gradually. Whatever yo do, make sure you don't stop them suddenly, reduce them gradually as instructed. They do seem to be very effective drugs.


----------



## MissyfromMice

ebonycat said:


> Both Brompton & my local hospital consultants have said if the steroids are going to work I could feel an improvement within days. Or at least when I'm on the five a day.


Keeping my fingers crossed (and Missy her paws) for a quick and continuing improvement of your health @ebonycat


----------



## ebonycat

MissyfromMice said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed (and Missy her paws) for a quick and continuing improvement of your health @ebonycat


Thank you & of course thank you Missy xx


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @ebonycat what a rollercoaster for you! I'm glad you've got a defined plan of care though - and not PHTN too! Oscar says that steroids aren't that bad but he only has two a day
> 
> Much love xx


Thank you & thank you Oscar xx


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> My OH was on steroids for a few months at the end of last year and he didn't have any side effects so try not to worry. He was taking 10 at once to start with, they only do them in one single dose because they are reduced gradually. Whatever yo do, make sure you don't stop them suddenly, reduce them gradually as instructed. They do seem to be very effective drugs.


Thank you.
Yes I was reading up on them last night & they seem to be the drug of choice for inflamed/ damaged lungs.
Both consultants (local one & Brompton one) have said they will monitor me over the next three months & any issues I may have to phone them.
I've got to have another MRI, blood tests, lung function test & sleep oxygen study test once I finish the course.


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> Thank you so much @SbanR. :Nailbiting:Nailbiting:Nailbiting


I immediately thought of you when I saw that post! Last night we had a daddy long legs in the bathroom so I chucked Popcorn in there and shut the door. Heard her jumping about a bit so 10 mins later (had to be sure!) I open the door, Popcorn ran out and the bloody thing was still jumping around and beeline straight for me  I ran out and made OH go in and get it!!!


----------



## Charity

popcornsmum said:


> I immediately thought of you when I saw that post! Last night we had a daddy long legs in the bathroom so I chucked Popcorn in there and shut the door. Heard her jumping about a bit so 10 mins later (had to be sure!) I open the door, Popcorn ran out and the bloody thing was still jumping around and beeline straight for me  I ran out and made OH go in and get it!!!


Bunty and Toppy are absolutely useless at catching them and don't think having a man around the house makes any difference. I know my OH secretly doesn't like them either though he rarely admits it, so, if I find one, I have to deal with it myself! I've already got rid of about six this week. Chivalry is dead.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Chivalry is dead.


Totally agree as having a 6'3" son who hides behind mum if he sees a spider.
There's a certain time of year (?) when daddy long legs emerge from the soil in the evening and the garden is full of them as they lumber around learning how to fly with such dangly legs. 
I don't like the idea of killing insects, but Misty is in her element as she leaps into the air like a graceful ballerina come tennis star reaching for a high ball.
She's become very lazy where insects are concerned, but transforms as she puts on this spectacular show with them.


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> the bloody thing was still jumping around and beeline straight for me


Hahahahaha. Served you right for your murderous action
I relocated my two outdoors (looking pious). I know they'll try to make it indoors again, but it'll take them a while and they might not end up in the bathtub again


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Totally agree as having a 6'3" son who hides behind mum if he sees a spider.
> There's a certain time of year (?) when daddy long legs emerge from the soil in the evening and the garden is full of them as they lumber around learning how to fly with such dangly legs.
> I don't like the idea of killing insects, but Misty is in her element as she leaps into the air like a graceful ballerina come tennis star reaching for a high ball.
> She's become very lazy where insects are concerned, but transforms as she puts on this spectacular show with them.


Ollie's the same. He's turned into quite the lazy old man but all flying beasties are guaranteed to get him leaping and pirouetting


----------



## ewelsh

Anyone want to borrow Libby, I find several spiders on the kitchen floor most mornings!  The mad thing is I don’t mind spiders and leave them alone.


----------



## ebonycat

Oh I've had a stressful day, non stop phone calls, home oxygen nurse has been ( @Mrs Funkin she gave me another ABG :Arghh, I should be used to these horrid tests by now, think I've had about seven now).
The Royal Brompton have been on the phone, I'm booked in for a day case to have a Right Sided Heart Catheterization, it's to test the pressures in my heart & lungs.
:Nailbiting:Nailbiting Eek more needles......... but all being well I'll leave the hospital around 5 /6pm, be home couple/ few of hours later.
Wasn't expecting that, my consultants never mentioned having this procedure done, they did say that more tests will be done. Guess I've got to be thankful they are acting quickly with all this testing.
I'd be soooo grateful for some positive vibes for the 8th September xx


----------



## Charity

Sorry your day has been stressful @ebonycat. Of course we'll all be winging positive vibes your way on the day. At least things are moving now so, hopefully, they will get to the bottom of the problem. Stay strong xx


----------



## SbanR

You've had a very full day EC I'm sure you're feeling wiped out. On the bright side it sounds like the momentum of investigations is being maintained so hopefully you'll get answers soon and treatment to sort all that's making you feel so poorly.
Will keep you in my thoughts. Xx


----------



## Trixie1

Oh! @ebonycat Sorry to hear that you have had such a stressful day today with phone calls and tests. I agree, It is good that they are finally starting to try and find answers to what is causing your health issues. Thinking of you and sending tonnes of positive vibes your way. Lots of love xx


----------



## ChaosCat

@ebonycat 
What a day!
Hope you have a relaxed evening with your furries!
All these tests you'll be facing will hopefully help with assessing the best possible treatment


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Sorry your day has been stressful @ebonycat. Of course we'll all be winging positive vibes your way on the day. At least things are moving now so, hopefully, they will get to the bottom of the problem. Stay strong xx


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> You've had a very full day EC I'm sure you're feeling wiped out. On the bright side it sounds like the momentum of investigations is being maintained so hopefully you'll get answers soon and treatment to sort all that's making you feel so poorly.
> Will keep you in my thoughts. Xx


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

Trixie1 said:


> Oh! @ebonycat Sorry to hear that you have had such a stressful day today with phone calls and tests. I agree, It is good that they are finally starting to try and find answers to what is causing your health issues. Thinking of you and sending tonnes of positive vibes your way. Lots of love xx
> View attachment 447726


Thank you xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

@ebonycat does sound stressful... positives vibes for the 8th... hopefully you can relax a little this evening


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> @ebonycat
> What a day!
> Hope you have a relaxed evening with your furries!
> All these tests you'll be facing will hopefully help with assessing the best possible treatment


Lady's spending another night at my mums as my oxygen supplier is dropping off more oxygen canisters & he has to come in the house in the morning to fit something to the upstairs & downstairs oxygen machines. If Lady's here she would be all over him, she thinks everyone's her friend.
So it's a relaxing evening with the cats & ratties xx


----------



## ebonycat

Willow_Warren said:


> @ebonycat does sound stressful... positives vibes for the 8th... hopefully you can relax a little this evening


Thank you xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ebonycat said:


> Oh I've had a stressful day, non stop phone calls, home oxygen nurse has been ( @Mrs Funkin she gave me another ABG :Arghh, I should be used to these horrid tests by now, think I've had about seven now).
> The Royal Brompton have been on the phone, I'm booked in for a day case to have a Right Sided Heart Catheterization, it's to test the pressures in my heart & lungs.
> :Nailbiting:Nailbiting Eek more needles......... but all being well I'll leave the hospital around 5 /6pm, be home couple/ few of hours later.
> Wasn't expecting that, my consultants never mentioned having this procedure done, they did say that more tests will be done. Guess I've got to be thankful they are acting quickly with all this testing.
> I'd be soooo grateful for some positive vibes for the 8th September xx


Oh Lorks @ebonycat - another ABG! You are so brave. You're a better woman than me.

I think it's brilliant that you have got more tests booked. I also really like that they haven't just agreed with the suspected diagnosis but are looking at you again. It can make such a difference. I shall indeed be sending positive vibes by the BUCKETLOAD on September 8th. Much love xx


----------



## MissyfromMice

ebonycat said:


> Oh I've had a stressful day, non stop phone calls, home oxygen nurse has been ( @Mrs Funkin she gave me another ABG :Arghh, I should be used to these horrid tests by now, think I've had about seven now).
> The Royal Brompton have been on the phone, I'm booked in for a day case to have a Right Sided Heart Catheterization, it's to test the pressures in my heart & lungs.
> :Nailbiting:Nailbiting Eek more needles......... but all being well I'll leave the hospital around 5 /6pm, be home couple/ few of hours later.
> Wasn't expecting that, my consultants never mentioned having this procedure done, they did say that more tests will be done. Guess I've got to be thankful they are acting quickly with all this testing.
> I'd be soooo grateful for some positive vibes for the 8th September xx


Sending you lots of pawsitive vibes, @ebonycat


----------



## TriTri

Sending lots of positive vibes for you @ebonycat


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Lorks @ebonycat - another ABG! You are so brave. You're a better woman than me.
> 
> I think it's brilliant that you have got more tests booked. I also really like that they haven't just agreed with the suspected diagnosis but are looking at you again. It can make such a difference. I shall indeed be sending positive vibes by the BUCKETLOAD on September 8th. Much love xx


Strangely enough it didn't hurt that bad yesterday, maybe I'm just getting used to them or maybe it's down to the person that does them.
Yes I'm pleased that they are looking closely at everything. So far since I've been under Brompton's care things have got moving.
Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

MissyfromMice said:


> Sending you lots of pawsitive vibes, @ebonycat
> 
> View attachment 447733


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

TriTri said:


> Sending lots of positive vibes for you @ebonycat


Thank you xx


----------



## Summercat

@ebonycat 
Hope you had a nice evening with the kitties & ratties. Joining in with the positive vibes. x


----------



## Willow_Warren

Heavy rain again today (although really not torrential just normal heavy rain). But it’s enough to overflow the drain at the end of my drive. I took photos of the drains further up the road and it no wonder there’s problems! 

unfortunately being a road drain it’s the responsible of the council not the water board to fix. I will try contacting them again... but I don’t hold out much hope

Sorry for the pointless rant I’m just cross...


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> Heavy rain again today (although really not torrential just normal heavy rain). But it's enough to overflow the drain at the end of my drive. I took photos of the drains further up the road and it no wonder there's problems!
> 
> unfortunately being a road drain it's the responsible of the council not the water board to fix. I will try contacting them again... but I don't hold out much hope
> 
> Sorry for the pointless rant I'm just cross...


Don't apologise, I fully get how frustrating it is.
The mess too.
I had a somewhat similar problem - but not as badly as your case, n more easily fixed. Still took them almost a year to sort out though.


----------



## ewelsh

Millions of positives vibes on and before the 8th @ebonycat xx


----------



## ewelsh

Willow_Warren said:


> Heavy rain again today (although really not torrential just normal heavy rain). But it's enough to overflow the drain at the end of my drive. I took photos of the drains further up the road and it no wonder there's problems!
> 
> unfortunately being a road drain it's the responsible of the council not the water board to fix. I will try contacting them again... but I don't hold out much hope
> 
> Sorry for the pointless rant I'm just cross...


Don't apologise I would be hammering the council's door down... it's your property at possible risk.


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> @ebonycat
> Hope you had a nice evening with the kitties & ratties. Joining in with the positive vibes. x


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> Millions of positives vibes on and before the 8th @ebonycat xx


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

I know she's not a cat but I just have to show you all these pictures of Lady dog.
She's been to a new groomers this afternoon & received the full works, shave, bathed, nails trimmed, ears & teeth cleaned. Plus a photo shoot. Her pictures are on the lady's Facebook page.
Lady is always good at the groomers but I was a little worried she wouldn't let the lady clean her teeth with her supersonic toothbrush.
I got a WhatsApp message from her saying she was ready to be picked up & that she was so well behaved.

Lady's had a rough few years, being diagnosed diabetic, then getting cataracts in both eyes (she's had surgery on them both), has a very sensitive stomach, intolerance to poultry, has to have insulin injections twice a day & three lots of eye drops twice a day, tablets for arthritis & itchiness but through it all she's been & is so good. She's 13 years old, but still has her puppy moments now & again.


----------



## Summercat

What a pretty girl she is @ebonycat


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> I know she's not a cat but I just have to show you all these pictures of Lady dog.
> She's been to a new groomers this afternoon & received the full works, shave, bathed, nails trimmed, ears & teeth cleaned. Plus a photo shoot. Her pictures are on the lady's Facebook page.
> Lady is always good at the groomers but I was a little worried she wouldn't let the lady clean her teeth with her supersonic toothbrush.
> I got a WhatsApp message from her saying she was ready to be picked up & that she was so well behaved.
> 
> Lady's had a rough few years, being diagnosed diabetic, then getting cataracts in both eyes (she's had surgery on them both), has a very sensitive stomach, intolerance to poultry, has to have insulin injections twice a day & three lots of eye drops twice a day, tablets for arthritis & itchiness but through it all she's been & is so good. She's 13 years old, but still has her puppy moments now & again.
> 
> View attachment 447875
> 
> 
> View attachment 447876
> 
> 
> View attachment 447877


She doesn't look her age! Gorgeous photos!


----------



## MissyfromMice

ebonycat said:


> I know she's not a cat but I just have to show you all these pictures of Lady dog.
> She's been to a new groomers this afternoon & received the full works, shave, bathed, nails trimmed, ears & teeth cleaned. Plus a photo shoot. Her pictures are on the lady's Facebook page.
> Lady is always good at the groomers but I was a little worried she wouldn't let the lady clean her teeth with her supersonic toothbrush.
> I got a WhatsApp message from her saying she was ready to be picked up & that she was so well behaved.
> 
> Lady's had a rough few years, being diagnosed diabetic, then getting cataracts in both eyes (she's had surgery on them both), has a very sensitive stomach, intolerance to poultry, has to have insulin injections twice a day & three lots of eye drops twice a day, tablets for arthritis & itchiness but through it all she's been & is so good. She's 13 years old, but still has her puppy moments now & again.
> 
> View attachment 447875
> 
> 
> View attachment 447876
> 
> 
> View attachment 447877


Such a sweetie







, @ebonycat.


----------



## Trixie1

ebonycat said:


> I know she's not a cat but I just have to show you all these pictures of Lady dog.
> She's been to a new groomers this afternoon & received the full works, shave, bathed, nails trimmed, ears & teeth cleaned. Plus a photo shoot. Her pictures are on the lady's Facebook page.
> Lady is always good at the groomers but I was a little worried she wouldn't let the lady clean her teeth with her supersonic toothbrush.
> I got a WhatsApp message from her saying she was ready to be picked up & that she was so well behaved.
> 
> Lady's had a rough few years, being diagnosed diabetic, then getting cataracts in both eyes (she's had surgery on them both), has a very sensitive stomach, intolerance to poultry, has to have insulin injections twice a day & three lots of eye drops twice a day, tablets for arthritis & itchiness but through it all she's been & is so good. She's 13 years old, but still has her puppy moments now & again.
> 
> View attachment 447875
> 
> 
> View attachment 447876
> 
> 
> View attachment 447877


Oh! She's adorable! I love her little floppy ears! Gorgeous photos x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Lady! I don't think I've ever seen you properly before, you looks so sweet  @ebonycat these are such cute photos and she was such a good girl too.


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> What a pretty girl she is @ebonycat


Aww thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> She doesn't look her age! Gorgeous photos!


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

MissyfromMice said:


> Such a sweetie
> View attachment 447892
> , @ebonycat.


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

Trixie1 said:


> Oh! She's adorable! I love her little floppy ears! Gorgeous photos x


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Lady! I don't think I've ever seen you properly before, you looks so sweet  @ebonycat these are such cute photos and she was such a good girl too.


Thank you.
I love the pictures  xx


----------



## Charity

What an adorable little face, she is a cutie xx


----------



## SbanR

What a sweet face. She doesn't look her age @ebonycat


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> What an adorable little face, she is a cutie xx


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> What a sweet face. She doesn't look her age @ebonycat


Thank you.
Doesn't always act her age either  xx


----------



## Cully

@ebonycat ,lovely photos of Lady. Gosh, she has had a lot to put up with. What a little trooper. (Bit like her mum?)


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ebonycat said:


> I know she's not a cat but I just have to show you all these pictures of Lady dog.
> She's been to a new groomers this afternoon & received the full works, shave, bathed, nails trimmed, ears & teeth cleaned. Plus a photo shoot. Her pictures are on the lady's Facebook page.
> Lady is always good at the groomers but I was a little worried she wouldn't let the lady clean her teeth with her supersonic toothbrush.
> I got a WhatsApp message from her saying she was ready to be picked up & that she was so well behaved.
> 
> Lady's had a rough few years, being diagnosed diabetic, then getting cataracts in both eyes (she's had surgery on them both), has a very sensitive stomach, intolerance to poultry, has to have insulin injections twice a day & three lots of eye drops twice a day, tablets for arthritis & itchiness but through it all she's been & is so good. She's 13 years old, but still has her puppy moments now & again.
> 
> View attachment 447875
> 
> 
> View attachment 447876
> 
> 
> View attachment 447877


that 2nd photo is a real "butter wouldn't melt in my mouth" picture of innocence !


----------



## SbanR

ebonycat said:


> I know she's not a cat but I just have to show you all these pictures of Lady dog.


EC Lady Dog will always be welcome on CC. She's our Honorary Cat


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> @ebonycat ,lovely photos of Lady. Gosh, she has had a lot to put up with. What a little trooper. (Bit like her mum?)


Aww thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

Bertie'sMum said:


> that 2nd photo is a real "butter wouldn't melt in my mouth" picture of innocence !


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> EC Lady Dog will always be welcome on CC. She's our Honorary Cat


Aww she says thank you & well she does speak cat language better than me that's for sure


----------



## ewelsh

Lady you are adorable, what a face, one that could get away with murder.


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> Lady you are adorable, what a face, one that could get away with murder.


Aww thank you.
Yep she can be a little monkey at times but she gets away with it cos she's cute


----------



## Jaf

I’ve just read a message on a local group that’s worried me. Someone moving over with their 10 year old Mainecoon girl. They’ve been breeding from her and were asking about spaying her so they can open windows/ doors. Do people really breed upto 10 years old? Poor girl. Also wouldn’t they have a vet they trusted in uk to take her to? Rather than asking strangers on a local not-a-pet site. They can’t be a decent breeder surely.


----------



## SbanR

We had a young Fox teasing Ollie last night

Ollie saw him/her in the cemetery n went dashing off after foxy. Foxy kept within view, circling around at times. Led us into the cemetery proper then hid amongst the headstones, occasionally appearing n disappearing.

He also approached n withdrew, several times.
At his closest, he was about 2-3m 

He was teasing Ollie for a good half hour! Several times I tried to lead Ollie home, but foxy followed us noisily (deliberately, I suspect!) and enticed Ollie round again.
Eventually I was allowed to lead Ollie home in peace.

I wonder if he'll be around tonight


----------



## SbanR

SbanR said:


> We had a young Fox teasing Ollie last night
> 
> Ollie saw him/her in the cemetery n went dashing off after foxy. Foxy kept within view, circling around at times. Led us into the cemetery proper then hid amongst the headstones, occasionally appearing n disappearing.
> 
> He also approached n withdrew, several times.
> At his closest, he was about 2-3m
> 
> He was teasing Ollie for a good half hour! Several times I tried to lead Ollie home, but foxy followed us noisily (deliberately, I suspect!) and enticed Ollie round again.
> Eventually I was allowed to lead Ollie home in peace.
> 
> I wonder if he'll be around tonight


Foxy was back last night. Skinny little thing.








The naughty thing then went to the cemetery and played with the ornaments placed at the headstones


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sitting trying to figure out what to put in my will...it's quite difficult. 

I shall obviously be making a bequest to the rescue that out beloved boy came from...but beyond that, I'm stumped! I guess not having children makes it tricky to plan what to do and who to leave things to. 

Hmmm. 

I think I'll move on and start to worry about my revalidation instead


----------



## ChaosCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sitting trying to figure out what to put in my will...it's quite difficult.
> 
> I shall obviously be making a bequest to the rescue that out beloved boy came from...but beyond that, I'm stumped! I guess not having children makes it tricky to plan what to do and who to leave things to.
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> I think I'll move on and start to worry about my revalidation instead


I told my sons that the cats will inherit everything and that they can earn some pocket money by being their carers.


----------



## ebonycat

Well I was picked up by hospital transport this morning at 8am, saw two nurses at Brompton, the part of the hospital I’m in on Tuesday is all new, only two years old. It’s a special day unit for heart & lung patients.
I’ve been poked, prodded & bloods taken. Tested for Covid (again..... since March I’ve had four Covid tests!!).
And I’m all booked & ready to go in at 9am Tuesday morning, day stay (all being well). For a right sided heart catheterization.
The two specialist’s that are doing the procedure phoned me yesterday & said they should get the results straight away & will talk it through to me.
I’m a little less nervous now.
I’m on lockdown till I leave for the hospital, I’ve got a special antibacterial hair & body wash that I’ve got to use tomorrow, Monday & Tuesday morning.
London was a breeze to drive through today, no traffic. We was early.
I’m seeing all the sights lol. Tower of London, the Tate, the ritz hotel, Knightsbridge shops. I’ve always loved London for the building’s & history & still I love seeing it all.
Tuesday my hospital transport driver should pick me up around 7am!!!! Hopefully leaving that early we won’t get stuck in weekday traffic.
I’m only having a local anaesthetic so all should go smoothly x


----------



## ChaosCat

That sounds really great! You‘ll be in competent hands and it’s so good that today helped to make you feel less nervous.
Sending you all the best vibes.


----------



## ebonycat

But oh my gosh where the Royal Brompton is in London is like millionaire’s road......... expensive houses there


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> That sounds really great! You'll be in competent hands and it's so good that today helped to make you feel less nervous.
> Sending you all the best vibes.


Thank you x


----------



## SbanR

It all sounds properly organised.
Hope it all goes smoothly for you. Xx


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> It all sounds properly organised.
> Hope it all goes smoothly for you. Xx


Thank you x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That sounds like tip-top care to me @ebonycat and yet another day where I am so thankful for the incredible nhs. Can you imagine the cost if it in a country without nationalised healthcare! Blimey. All bases covered, the best doctors in the country...and a tour of the big smoke to boot  I know it is scary but I am glad to read that today has eased your worries at least a little xx


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> That sounds like tip-top care to me @ebonycat and yet another day where I am so thankful for the incredible nhs. Can you imagine the cost if it in a country without nationalised healthcare! Blimey. All bases covered, the best doctors in the country...and a tour of the big smoke to boot  I know it is scary but I am glad to read that today has eased your worries at least a little xx


Oh I completely agree with you with regards to the NHS. With two stays in hospital this year, both of them each being nearly two weeks long. All the tests referrals ive had & still having I can't fault them at all.
Brompton is in a league of their own, my top consultant I've met him twice so far, he's the leading man when it come to PH. I'm pleased they are trying every test going & trying to find the root cause of my symptoms.
I couldn't have asked to be sent to a better hospital.
I hope Tuesdays procedure gets me one step closer to finding a diagnosis.
Wednesday I've got to go to my local hospital & pick up a sleeping device, I had one done about a month ago. It monitors my oxygen levels through the night. I've then got to drop it back to the hospital on Thursday morning.
But just by Brompton putting me on steroids I feel so much better, breathing better, not coughing up yucky stuff from my lungs, I've colour back in my face (I've been a very grey, ill colour for months).
I feel better in myself x


----------



## Summercat

Good luck @ebonycat , the boys send their best wishes and have their paws crossed you get a diagnosis. Xx

(I am a bit surprised it is not covid related - based on the timing of your initial symptoms)


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> That sounds really great! You'll be in competent hands and it's so good that today helped to make you feel less nervous.
> Sending you all the best vibes.


Thank you x


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> Good luck @ebonycat , the boys send their best wishes and have their paws crossed you get a diagnosis. Xx
> 
> (I am a bit surprised it is not covid related - based on the timing of your initial symptoms)


Thank you x

I'am as well but they think me getting sick was before Covid hit.
I've had the antibodies test and it was negative so I've not had Covid.
I was first tested for Covid in March & that first test & every test I've had since then has been negative.

Hopefully they will know more on Tuesday.


----------



## ewelsh

Good luck @ebonycat and know you will be in my prayers xxx


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> Good luck @ebonycat and know you will be in my prayers xxx


Thank you xx


----------



## MissyfromMice

ebonycat said:


> Well I was picked up by hospital transport this morning at 8am, saw two nurses at Brompton, the part of the hospital I'm in on Tuesday is all new, only two years old. It's a special day unit for heart & lung patients.
> I've been poked, prodded & bloods taken. Tested for Covid (again..... since March I've had four Covid tests!!).
> And I'm all booked & ready to go in at 9am Tuesday morning, day stay (all being well). For a right sided heart catheterization.
> The two specialist's that are doing the procedure phoned me yesterday & said they should get the results straight away & will talk it through to me.
> I'm a little less nervous now.
> I'm on lockdown till I leave for the hospital, I've got a special antibacterial hair & body wash that I've got to use tomorrow, Monday & Tuesday morning.
> London was a breeze to drive through today, no traffic. We was early.
> I'm seeing all the sights lol. Tower of London, the Tate, the ritz hotel, Knightsbridge shops. I've always loved London for the building's & history & still I love seeing it all.
> Tuesday my hospital transport driver should pick me up around 7am!!!! Hopefully leaving that early we won't get stuck in weekday traffic.
> I'm only having a local anaesthetic so all should go smoothly x


Sending you love







and support, @ebonycat.


----------



## Summercat

@ebonycat 
Hi,
Yes, I saw your previous post about the four tests ~ surprising but good .
Xx


----------



## Jaf

Good luck for Tuesday @ebonycat , it amazes me when they can do in a day clinic.

I'm a bit sad. I was playing music very loudly and Lottie was at the door deciding whether she wanted to come in. She decided it was ok but it made me think of her brother Steve. Steve had FeLV and I kept him in for a year before he passed away. He hated music! I thought it would be nice for him, people say put the radio on, but he yowled and yowled. He didn't mind the tv though. Steve was such a sweetheart. Their brother, Mari, doesn't like disco lights.


----------



## ebonycat

MissyfromMice said:


> Sending you love
> View attachment 448820
> and support, @ebonycat.


Thank you xx


----------



## Trixie1

ebonycat said:


> Well I was picked up by hospital transport this morning at 8am, saw two nurses at Brompton, the part of the hospital I'm in on Tuesday is all new, only two years old. It's a special day unit for heart & lung patients.
> I've been poked, prodded & bloods taken. Tested for Covid (again..... since March I've had four Covid tests!!).
> And I'm all booked & ready to go in at 9am Tuesday morning, day stay (all being well). For a right sided heart catheterization.
> The two specialist's that are doing the procedure phoned me yesterday & said they should get the results straight away & will talk it through to me.
> I'm a little less nervous now.
> I'm on lockdown till I leave for the hospital, I've got a special antibacterial hair & body wash that I've got to use tomorrow, Monday & Tuesday morning.
> London was a breeze to drive through today, no traffic. We was early.
> I'm seeing all the sights lol. Tower of London, the Tate, the ritz hotel, Knightsbridge shops. I've always loved London for the building's & history & still I love seeing it all.
> Tuesday my hospital transport driver should pick me up around 7am!!!! Hopefully leaving that early we won't get stuck in weekday traffic.
> I'm only having a local anaesthetic so all should go smoothly x


Sending lots of love and best wishes for Tuesday, hope all goes well. Glad the journey was an easy one with no traffic around. I was in London last week and it's still fairly quiet. I Love the sights, history and buildings there're too. Take care for now. xx


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> @ebonycat
> Hi,
> Yes, I saw your previous post about the four tests ~ surprising but good .
> Xx


Two of the tests was when I was admitted in June, once you've been in hospital for over five days they test you again. I was in hospital for 12 days in June.
With the damage to my lungs I was sure I must of had it but my specialist's are saying no, it's not that.
It does fit though as my symptoms started with a really bad cough after Christmas.

Anyway hopefully I'll get some answers on Tuesday, if not then there are other tests that they are planning on.
I've got to have another MRI (not sure when), to see if the steroids I'm on are healing my lungs. I have felt so much better in the last two weeks, breathing has improved lots. I'm not always struggling to breathe anymore.
Wednesday night I've got to wear another oxygen sleeping device that will measure my oxygen levels through the night.
We will see what Tuesday brings.

Thank you everyone, these last six months have been a real struggle, coming on here has helped hugely. You've cheered me up with your kind words, your pictures & generally being so lovely. So thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

Trixie1 said:


> Sending lots of love and best wishes for Tuesday, hope all goes well. Glad the journey was an easy one with no traffic around. I was in London last week and it's still fairly quiet. I Love the sights, history and buildings there're too. Take care for now. xx


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

Jaf said:


> Good luck for Tuesday @ebonycat , it amazes me when they can do in a day clinic.
> 
> I'm a bit sad. I was playing music very loudly and Lottie was at the door deciding whether she wanted to come in. She decided it was ok but it made me think of her brother Steve. Steve had FeLV and I kept him in for a year before he passed away. He hated music! I thought it would be nice for him, people say put the radio on, but he yowled and yowled. He didn't mind the tv though. Steve was such a sweetheart. Their brother, Mari, doesn't like disco lights.


Thank you xx


----------



## Cully

Big week for you this week @ebonycat but at least it will give an incite into what is going on and how your treatment is working. So you're moving forward.

I used to love London and worked in Horse guards Parade. It was a lovely commute each day passing all the sights tourists now pay a fortune to see.
I don't think I'd like it today though. Too many changes since my days in the 70's. I used to love Carnaby St, and feeding the squirrels in Regents Park. Excuse my trip down memory lane.
Good luck with everything and I hope it all goes smoothly.xx


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> Big week for you this week @ebonycat but at least it will give an incite into what is going on and how your treatment is working. So you're moving forward.
> 
> I used to love London and worked in Horse guards Parade. It was a lovely commute each day passing all the sights tourists now pay a fortune to see.
> I don't think I'd like it today though. Too many changes since my days in the 70's. I used to love Carnaby St, and feeding the squirrels in Regents Park. Excuse my trip down memory lane.
> Good luck with everything and I hope it all goes smoothly.xx


Thank you xx

I loved everything about London when I was in my late teens & 20's. It was always so exciting.
Feeding the squirrels in Regent's Park was always a highlight.
Visiting the galleries & museums. I wouldn't like to do it all today, too much has changed.
Now it's nice just to sit in the back of a car & see the sights as we drive past x


----------



## MissyfromMice

ebonycat said:


> Well I was picked up by hospital transport this morning at 8am, saw two nurses at Brompton, the part of the hospital I'm in on Tuesday is all new, only two years old. It's a special day unit for heart & lung patients.
> I've been poked, prodded & bloods taken. Tested for Covid (again..... since March I've had four Covid tests!!).
> And I'm all booked & ready to go in at 9am Tuesday morning, day stay (all being well). For a right sided heart catheterization.
> The two specialist's that are doing the procedure phoned me yesterday & said they should get the results straight away & will talk it through to me.
> I'm a little less nervous now.
> I'm on lockdown till I leave for the hospital, I've got a special antibacterial hair & body wash that I've got to use tomorrow, Monday & Tuesday morning.
> London was a breeze to drive through today, no traffic. We was early.
> I'm seeing all the sights lol. Tower of London, the Tate, the ritz hotel, Knightsbridge shops. I've always loved London for the building's & history & still I love seeing it all.
> Tuesday my hospital transport driver should pick me up around 7am!!!! Hopefully leaving that early we won't get stuck in weekday traffic.
> I'm only having a local anaesthetic so all should go smoothly x


You will be in my thoughts tomorrow; I wish all goes well and smoothly. Missy and I are sending Love and positive vibes your way, @ebonycat


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney has started putting his head directly into a new light. He seems to be attracted to the bulb for some reason. It doesn't seem to hurt him but it blinds me! Anyone else experienced this kind of strange behaviour?!


----------



## Jaf

I’ve just realised that my new reading glasses are also needed for looking at small things, not just letters. Hard to see a split pin today on my car brakes. 

I’m going to ask my dr for a referral as I’m supposed to have a full eye check cos of health stuff. I’m sure it’s nothing but I don’t like it!


----------



## ebonycat

MissyfromMice said:


> You will be in my thoughts tomorrow; I wish all goes well and smoothly. Missy and I are sending Love and positive vibes your way, @ebonycat


Thank you & thank you Missy xx


----------



## ChaosCat

@ebonycat 
Thinking of you!


----------



## Trixie1

@ebonycat Thinking of you today, hope all goes well xx


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> @ebonycat
> Thinking of you!


Thank you.

Just waiting to be picked up now xx


----------



## ebonycat

Trixie1 said:


> @ebonycat Thinking of you today, hope all goes well xx


Thank you xx


----------



## SbanR

Xxx @ebonycat


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Xxx @ebonycat


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

I’ve just got home. Traffic going into London this morning was a nightmare but coming home was still long but less traffic.
I’m shattered. I had the procedure but while I was having it done one of my consultants picked up on something with my heart, a shunt??!!
So I then had to have another heart scan & a Bubble test.
I’ve had needles everywhere today. More blood taken, been given another medication to take.

My consultants will have a meeting on Friday to discuss my case!!
Most likely more tests but they won’t tell me what these tests might be.
I feel totally wiped out. Just eating some toast as only had a sandwich all day.
The cats were happy to see me at least.
Thank you everyone for your well wishes xxx


----------



## SbanR

Oh gosh EC, you're an exhausted pincushion.
But you're home now, cuddling your furries and having a bite to eat (hopefully more that just a slice of toast)
Fingers crossed your consultants will have a better idea of what's wrong once they get the results of today's tests.
Wishing you a good night's rest tonight. Xx


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Oh gosh EC, you're an exhausted pincushion.
> But you're home now, cuddling your furries and having a bite to eat (hopefully more that just a slice of toast)
> Fingers crossed your consultants will have a better idea of what's wrong once they get the results of today's tests.
> Wishing you a good night's rest tonight. Xx


Thank you xx
It's these blooming steroids I'm on, I've had strange cravings of toast & English muffins with butter on 
Bed is calling me but if I go up now I know I'll be awake again in a few hours so trying to stay awake for a bit.


----------



## MissyfromMice

ebonycat said:


> I've just got home. Traffic going into London this morning was a nightmare but coming home was still long but less traffic.
> I'm shattered. I had the procedure but while I was having it done one of my consultants picked up on something with my heart, a shunt??!!
> So I then had to have another heart scan & a Bubble test.
> I've had needles everywhere today. More blood taken, been given another medication to take.
> 
> My consultants will have a meeting on Friday to discuss my case!!
> Most likely more tests but they won't tell me what these tests might be.
> I feel totally wiped out. Just eating some toast as only had a sandwich all day.
> The cats were happy to see me at least.
> Thank you everyone for your well wishes xxx


I hope your kitties will comfort you. Have a good night, @ebonycat.


----------



## Trixie1

Oh! ebonycat what a long day you’re had today not surprised your exhausted!! Hopefully something positive will come from having all these tests very soon and an understanding of what’s going on with your health Hope you have a relaxing evening with the furbabies and a good night sleep too. xx


----------



## ebonycat

MissyfromMice said:


> I hope your kitties will comfort you. Have a good night, @ebonycat.


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

Trixie1 said:


> Oh! ebonycat what a long day you're had today not surprised your exhausted!! Hopefully something positive will come from having all these tests very soon and an understanding of what's going on with your health Hope you have a relaxing evening with the furbabies and a good night sleep too. xx


Thank you xx


----------



## TriTri

It sounds like the consultants are close to pinpointing the problem, or main problem. 'Best of luck @ebonycat.


----------



## ebonycat

@TriTri Thank you xx


----------



## ChaosCat

@ebonycat Hope your night was okay, but seeing you posted just a few minutes ago you probably didn't get a lot of sleep.
Hope you'll soon be through all the checks and on the right medicine.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh goodness @ebonycat what a day. I know you won't have had much sleep at all but I'm thankful you've been seen in the best place, with doctors that are determined to find out what the blinking heck is going on. Hopefully you'll get chance for a nap later, you must be totally exhausted. Sending you heaps of love and keeping fingers and paws crossed here that Friday's meeting and all the tests produces a diagnosis.

Oh and keep enjoying the toast and butter xx


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> @ebonycat Hope your night was okay, but seeing you posted just a few minutes ago you probably didn't get a lot of sleep.
> Hope you'll soon be through all the checks and on the right medicine.





Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh goodness @ebonycat what a day. I know you won't have had much sleep at all but I'm thankful you've been seen in the best place, with doctors that are determined to find out what the blinking heck is going on. Hopefully you'll get chance for a nap later, you must be totally exhausted. Sending you heaps of love and keeping fingers and paws crossed here that Friday's meeting and all the tests produces a diagnosis.
> 
> Oh and keep enjoying the toast and butter xx


Thank you xx

Restless night, awake every hour on the hour.
Have an appointment at 10am at my local hospital to pick up sleep oxygen device that I've got to wear tonight to record my oxygen levels during the night & then I've got to drop it back to them in the morning.
Those records will then go to the Friday meeting as well.

I'm a bit bruised but other than that I feel ok.
@Mrs Funkin oh I can't fault Brompton hospital at all, yesterday I even had one of my consultants do the heart scan as he was sure there was a shunt in my heart.
Hopefully I'll hear the results & what's next by maybe early next week.

Anyway least that's that procedure done.

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Cully

Quite a day so no wonder you were shattered.
It's encouraging though that the tests were so thorough and everything is being checked out by excellent detectives. It must make you feel confident when you've got such determined doctors.
Perhaps you'll feel a bit more like eating today. I know travelling leaves you too tired to bother much. 
Time now to try and chill with the furry gang while the docs get their heads together and have something constructive to say on Friday.
Don't know if you've watched it, but I've been following The Diagnosis Detectives (BBC Monday) with Dr Michael Moseley, about a team of expert medics who get together to try and solve complex illnesses. It's fascinating stuff. 
Hope you manage to enjoy a meal or two.


----------



## Summercat

What a day @ebonycat but hopefully worth it to get some clarity soon.
Hope you can put your feet up, cuddle the furries today & have a good meal.
Xx


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> Quite a day so no wonder you were shattered.
> It's encouraging though that the tests were so thorough and everything is being checked out by excellent detectives. It must make you feel confident when you've got such determined doctors.
> Perhaps you'll feel a bit more like eating today. I know travelling leaves you too tired to bother much.
> Time now to try and chill with the furry gang while the docs get their heads together and have something constructive to say on Friday.
> Don't know if you've watched it, but I've been following The Diagnosis Detectives (BBC Monday) with Dr Michael Moseley, about a team of expert medics who get together to try and solve complex illnesses. It's fascinating stuff.
> Hope you manage to enjoy a meal or two.





Summercat said:


> What a day @ebonycat but hopefully worth it to get some clarity soon.
> Hope you can put your feet up, cuddle the furries today & have a good meal.
> Xx


After going to local hospital to pick up oxygen sleeping device to record tonight's readings I've had a restful day round mums.
Everything that's furry are having an afternoon nap......... I'm trying hard to stay awake in hope that I sleep well tonight xx


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> After going to local hospital to pick up oxygen sleeping device to record tonight's readings I've had a restful day round mums.
> Everything that's furry are having an afternoon nap......... I'm trying hard to stay awake in hope that I sleep well tonight xx


Hope you will manage to keep your eyes open long enough for a good night's sleep!


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> Hope you will manage to keep your eyes open long enough for a good night's sleep!


----------



## Charity

I'm just catching up. Hope you have a good night @ebonycat and get some energy back and Friday you get some answers. Lots of furry good wishes for their Aunty from Bunty and Toppy and me of course. xx


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> I'm just catching up. Hope you have a good night @ebonycat and get some energy back and Friday you get some answers. Lots of furry good wishes for their Aunty from Bunty and Toppy and me of course. xx


Aww thank you darling Toppy & Bunty & of course @Charity
Restless night but have had a few hours of sleep. I never sleep too well & always wake up early.
Feel wide awake now gggrrrr.

How are you feeling? 
How's your eye & cheek? xx


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> Aww thank you darling Toppy & Bunty & of course @Charity
> Restless night but have had a few hours of sleep. I never sleep too well & always wake up early.
> Feel wide awake now gggrrrr.
> 
> How are you feeling?
> How's your eye & cheek? xx


That's a shame! A really good night makes such a difference.


----------



## Cully

Never mind @ebonycat .I can understand how hard it must be to sleep when you're bound to have loads of stuff going through your mind at the moment.
Roll on Friday and hope your med team can answer your questions.
~~++++++positive vibes++++++~~


----------



## Charity

ebonycat said:


> Aww thank you darling Toppy & Bunty & of course @Charity
> Restless night but have had a few hours of sleep. I never sleep too well & always wake up early.
> Feel wide awake now gggrrrr.
> 
> How are you feeling?
> How's your eye & cheek? xx


I know like me you're not a good sleeper, it drives you mad doesn't it. Even worse when you've got things on your mind. I wish I knew what the answer is.

My eye is a bit better this morning though I still look a bit strange (nothing new there then), thanks for asking. I'm taking the tablets so hoping it will disappear in a few days.


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> That's a shame! A really good night makes such a difference.


I wish I could sleep a full night. I only manage a few hours of broken sleep.
I've tried literally everything to get a decent nights sleep, nothing works for me


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> Never mind @ebonycat .I can understand how hard it must be to sleep when you're bound to have loads of stuff going through your mind at the moment.
> Roll on Friday and hope your med team can answer your questions.
> ~~++++++positive vibes++++++~~


Thank you
I'm not banking on them phoning me tomorrow, it will more than likely be next week now xx


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> I know like me you're not a good sleeper, it drives you mad doesn't it. Even worse when you've got things on your mind. I wish I knew what the answer is.
> 
> My eye is a bit better this morning though I still look a bit strange (nothing new there then), thanks for asking. I'm taking the tablets so hoping it will disappear in a few days.


Ih my gosh it drives me crazy.
I go up to bed exhausted most nights fall asleep ok, then bang two hours later I'm up & wide awake!!
I've tried everything to try & sleep better but nothing, literally nothing works. 
Every night is broken sleep.

I hope the tablets work & the swelling goes xx


----------



## popcornsmum

After coming down with a terrible cold/flu/weird viral thing which included cough and high temp I had to have a Covid test today which was really quite horrid. Luckily I had a nurse on hand when I got back and took myself to bed! Keep washing your hands folks and wear a mask if you are able!


----------



## ebonycat

popcornsmum said:


> After coming down with a terrible cold/flu/weird viral thing which included cough and high temp I had to have a Covid test today which was really quite horrid. Luckily I had a nurse on hand when I got back and took myself to bed! Keep washing your hands folks and wear a mask if you are able!
> View attachment 449163


I've been in & out of hospital a few times since March (not Covid but damage to lungs/ heart, running loads of tests/ procedures etc. Couldn't breathe, breathless all the time. I'm now on steroids & oxygen 18 / 20 hours a day) & I've had the Covid test about four times now.
It is horrid.
I hope nurse Popcorn looks after you, no biting the patient Popcorn 
Sending a ton of healing vibes your way xx


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> After coming down with a terrible cold/flu/weird viral thing which included cough and high temp I had to have a Covid test today which was really quite horrid. Luckily I had a nurse on hand when I got back and took myself to bed! Keep washing your hands folks and wear a mask if you are able!
> View attachment 449163


Your nurse doesn't look very sympathetic. In fact she looks like she could grab your ear and haul you up off your ***


----------



## popcornsmum

ebonycat said:


> I've been in & out of hospital a few times since March (not Covid but damage to lungs/ heart, running loads of tests/ procedures etc. Couldn't breathe, breathless all the time. I'm now on steroids & oxygen 18 / 20 hours a day) & I've had the Covid test about four times now.
> It is horrid.
> I hope nurse Popcorn looks after you, no biting the patient Popcorn
> Sending a ton of healing vibes your way xx


Oh gosh you poor thing that all sounds awful. I hope you get better soon. I couldn't imagine having that test 4 times it made me gag! xx


----------



## popcornsmum

SbanR said:


> Your nurse doesn't look very sympathetic. In fact she looks like she could grab your ear and haul you up off your ***


Nurse Popcorn is awfully offended by this and says she has been very loving of late and even quite happy to be stroked!!


----------



## Charity

popcornsmum said:


> After coming down with a terrible cold/flu/weird viral thing which included cough and high temp I had to have a Covid test today which was really quite horrid. Luckily I had a nurse on hand when I got back and took myself to bed! Keep washing your hands folks and wear a mask if you are able!
> View attachment 449163


Poor you, hope its negative and you feel much better soon xx


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> Poor you, hope its negative and you feel much better soon xx


Thanks me too!! Xx


----------



## TriTri

popcornsmum said:


> After coming down with a terrible cold/flu/weird viral thing which included cough and high temp I had to have a Covid test today which was really quite horrid. Luckily I had a nurse on hand when I got back and took myself to bed! Keep washing your hands folks and wear a mask if you are able!
> View attachment 449163


Poor you @popcornsmum, I hope you soon feel better. Well done Popcorn, keep up the excellent work.


----------



## Cully

@popcornsmum , sending best wishes the test goes well for you.
How are you feeling today with the symptoms? If the test is positive I hope it's the milder version you have. Fingers crossed.xx


----------



## Charity

How are you feeling now @popcornsmum?


----------



## Charity

It's that time of year now. I photographed these in my garden and there are loads of them. The other morning when it was very dewy, there were hundreds of webs all over the garden and in the cat pen and on the catproof netting, it was gross. Some of the webs are about a foot wide. :Jawdrop You can't see them when its dry weather. So, that's the end of my gardening or sitting in the garden for this year.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Spiders keep spinning a web across my front door... gets me every time I leave the house. Plus I’ve screamed twice today... attacked inside my own home I tell you


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> It's that time of year now. I photographed these in my garden and there are loads of them. The other morning when it was very dewy, there were hundreds of webs all over the garden and in the cat pen and on the catproof netting, it was gross. Some of the webs are about a foot wide. :Jawdrop You can't see them when its dry weather. So, that's the end of my gardening or sitting in the garden for this year.
> 
> View attachment 449483


I don't mind spiders as long as I know where they are lurking, and of course, they aren't toooooo big!
I really dislike it when the cobwebs stretch from the yucca tree in the corner and across the laundry door to the wall as it's impossible to see them. I end up walking into their boobytrap and the silky threads stick to my hair. 
It says on your photo's, 'Click image to show full size version'. I'll pass this time, if you don't mind. Ugh!!


----------



## SbanR

I feel so bad when I walk into a thread and break it. All the hours of hard work spinning its web and a clumsy monster walks into it


----------



## Charity

Do you know, much as I detest them and they make me cringe, I do have great respect for them and how they make their webs which is both fascinating and beautiful. There are two outside our kitchen window attached to the cat pen that I'm always watching. One's the one in the middle of my pic and another slightly smaller (he's really horrible, he's always catching other smaller spiders....yuk). He and the one in the pic were, well, I don't know if they were fighting or being romantic, I suspect the former. The bigger one disappeared for a couple of days and I convinced myself the other one had killed him and I felt quite sad as I hate seeing animals or insects fighting and being killed. But, hey ho, yesterday, big one was back (I'm calling him Darth Vadar and the other one Psycho Eric) and making himself a new web near to the other one again...that could be a mistake! :Jawdrop I do wish he wouldn't keep attaching his web to my rotary washing line though.


----------



## slartibartfast

Potter and Delle Seyah are under the weather, they have to take antibiotics. Potter is a good boy, he swallows his pills without any complains. But Her Naughtigness is the devil! Kicking, spitting, scratching, screaming bloody murder, I think I will end up in psychiatric ward over the few next days.


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> It's that time of year now. I photographed these in my garden and there are loads of them. The other morning when it was very dewy, there were hundreds of webs all over the garden and in the cat pen and on the catproof netting, it was gross. Some of the webs are about a foot wide. :Jawdrop You can't see them when its dry weather. So, that's the end of my gardening or sitting in the garden for this year.
> 
> View attachment 449483


They are big! I had a spiders single thread span the width of my whole front garden this morning! It even went around a corner and across infront of the windows. Sooo long! I hope the spider isn't the size of those. My niece got septicaemia from an insect, probably a spider bite :Nailbiting and my neighbours hand swelled up the size of a football after a spider bit him.


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> Potter and Delle Seyah are under the weather, they have to take antibiotics. Potter is a good boy, he swallows his pills without any complains. But Her Naughtigness is the devil! Kicking, spitting, scratching, screaming bloody murder, I think I will end up in psychiatric ward over the few next days.


Hang on in there slarti!


----------



## ebonycat

Ugh spiders, read these before going to bed last night. when I got up at 4am this morning, turned bedroom light on Alfie was staring up at the ceiling...... then he started his little chirping sound he makes sometimes.
Looked up & there was a huge spider on the ceiling.
I was brave (hate spiders with a passion), I unhooked the door scratcher & managed to get the spider to climb onto it, then I flushed the spider down the sink (sorry spider but I couldn’t open the bathroom window quick enough & risk you getting away.


----------



## Charity

I go round my bedroom every night checking every nook and cranny before I go to bed. They are always my side, probably as I'm nearer the window. There was a medium sized one last night in the corner on the ceiling and he had to go! Disturbed everyone putting lights on, getting the steps out and opening the window and throwing him out. I can cope with small ones, thin ones or slow ones but definitely not fast ones, big ones or black ones. Does my OH help? No!


----------



## Cully

I'm getting paranoid that Misty is doing this on purpose. She keeps staring above me while I'm in bed, so I keep looking to see what's up there. There's nothing to see but of course I'm convinced there's a spider, hiding behind the curtain as there has been many times before. It doesn't exactly make getting off to sleep very easy.:Nailbiting


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> How are you feeling now @popcornsmum?


I have an ongoing cough and vertigo atm but much better than last week thank you so much for asking. Obviously Nurse Popcorn is back to being boopy now! Lol Hope your gang is all okay!


----------



## popcornsmum

Cully said:


> @popcornsmum , sending best wishes the test goes well for you.
> How are you feeling today with the symptoms? If the test is positive I hope it's the milder version you have. Fingers crossed.xx


It was Negative just seems a really bad viral thing! The toddler got it too but a very mild 3 day only version nothing like my 7 day thing! And my OH has so far escaped it!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

I'm having a "proper" day out tomorrow first time since lock down started !

It's my sister's birthday today so as a special treat (for both of us) I'm taking her to London Zoo for the day :Happy:Happy Just hoping my knees holdout with all the walking (the left one has been particular naughty these last few days  ). I'm looking forward to seeing all my favourite animals - the big cats (obviously) but also the penguins, gorillas and meerkats  Because of Covid the zoo have divided the park up into 3 "walks" - just need to check which walk includes the animals above !

@Charity - we WON'T be visiting the insect house !!!!


----------



## ewelsh

Have a wonderful time @Bertie'sMum


----------



## Cully

Any news from your med team yet @ebonycat ?


----------



## Cully

@slartibartfast ,How are the furry patients today? Feeling a little better I hope now the antibiotics have kicked in.


----------



## Tawny75

On the subject of spiders this will make you laugh - I was on zoom meeting for the Scout and Guide hut I do the accounts for on Tuesday when a Spider the size of a cat (slight exageration) walked across the wall near the ceiling. having had a mild freak, as I hate them I explained to the meeting I would turn my camera off while I dealt with it, however I forgot to mute my mic. So the whole meeting listened to my daughter and I whimpering and arguing about who was going to deal with said arachnid! One shoe wallop later it was sorted. When I put my headphones back on the meeting was in stitches at our antics!


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> Any news from your med team yet @ebonycat ?


Thank you for asking but no, not heard from Brompton yet. The waiting is awful. 
Not even heard from my local hospital regarding the sleep oxygen study I did last Wednesday x


----------



## Summercat

Just catching up with the thread ~

@popcornsmum 
Glad you are on the mend ☘

@Bertie'sMum 
Enjoy the zoo 

On the subject of spiders, a few years ago there was one across the driveway when I was visiting family. It was between two myrtle bushes I think. I remember my sister would stop the car for a minute and the spider would lift its web up and we would drive under.
I suppose it had got its web mangled by a car too many times, smart fellow

I am more the live and let live type with insects whenever possible.


----------



## Cully

ebonycat said:


> Thank you for asking but no, not heard from Brompton yet. The waiting is awful.
> Not even heard from my local hospital regarding the sleep oxygen study I did last Wednesday x


Ring his secretary to give them a nudge and mention the waiting is making you feel anxious. It wont do any harm. I understand about the waiting though. It sends your imagination into overdrive. xx


----------



## Charity

I'm having my lunch at the moment and watching Psycho Eric having his, he's always eating somebody. Looks like a woodlouse . Darth Vadar has disappeared again, wish he wouldn't, I prefer to know where my enemy is .


----------



## slartibartfast

Cully said:


> @slartibartfast ,How are the furry patients today? Feeling a little better I hope now the antibiotics have kicked in.


A lot better, thank you. That means Delle Seyah has more power to fight with me over the pills. She will kill me!


----------



## Cully

slartibartfast said:


> A lot better, thank you. That means Delle Seyah has more power to fight with me over the pills. She will kill me!


No she won't. Not if it means no more nice food for her and a safe place to sleep. Is it possible to slip the pills into her food or disguise it as a treat?


----------



## slartibartfast

Cully said:


> No she won't. Not if it means no more nice food for her and a safe place to sleep. Is it possible to slip the pills into her food or disguise it as a treat?


Little monster is too smart, she won't touch contaminated food.


----------



## Cully

slartibartfast said:


> Little monster is too smart, she won't touch contaminated food.


 Misty is the same and just ignores anything with a pill/powder in it, even the tasty pill putty. I have to use a pill popper but it's soooo stressful for both of us, and I really do prefer to keep the skin on my arms!! Hope they are both feeling better soon xx.


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> I'm having my lunch at the moment and watching Psycho Eric having his, he's always eating somebody. Looks like a woodlouse . Darth Vadar has disappeared again, wish he wouldn't, I prefer to know where my enemy is .


I almost spat my coffee out :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## slartibartfast

Cully said:


> Misty is the same and just ignores anything with a pill/powder in it, even the tasty pill putty. I have to use a pill popper but it's soooo stressful for both of us, and I really do prefer to keep the skin on my arms!! Hope they are both feeling better soon xx.


They are better, Delle s back to her naughty self, stealing and demolishing things. Just a few days on the pills, my arms look like I was crawling through barbwire.


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Misty is the same and just ignores anything with a pill/powder in it, even the tasty pill putty. I have to use a pill popper but it's soooo stressful for both of us, and I really do prefer to keep the skin on my arms!! Hope they are both feeling better soon xx.


Hi @Cully, have you tried Greenies pill pockets off Ebay? Quite tasty... no I've not personally tried them, but the cat's have liked them with meds in & that's what counts


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Hi @Cully, have you tried Greenies pill pockets off Ebay? Quite tasty... no I've not personally tried them, but the cat's have liked them with meds in & that's what counts


Thanks, but it's not the putty she objects too as she eats the pill-less decoys I give her. She just susses out the one that's doctored and nibbles away the putty.
Does the Police Drug Squad recruit cats do you know? She'd be brilliant:Banghead.


----------



## Psygon

I always massively struggle to get Waffles’ claws clipped. Today I accidentally stumbled across a method that seems to work. I’d eaten cheese on toast for lunch... and I for some reason decided to clip her claws just after this. Seemingly my hand may have smelt and tasted like that cheese on toast as while she was eagerly trying to lick my hand I was able to quickly and successfully clip her claws. So now every time she needs her claws clipped I will have to eat cheese on toast to see if this a fool proof method...


----------



## popcornsmum

Psygon said:


> I always massively struggle to get Waffles' claws clipped. Today I accidentally stumbled across a method that seems to work. I'd eaten cheese on toast for lunch... and I for some reason decided to clip her claws just after this. Seemingly my hand may have smelt and tasted like that cheese on toast as while she was eagerly trying to lick my hand I was able to quickly and successfully clip her claws. So now every time she needs her claws clipped I will have to eat cheese on toast to see if this a fool proof method...


I might need to try this! I have to wrap Popcorn up like a burrito and OH holds her and continuously feeds her treats whilst I attempt to trim her claws without being bitten or swiped.


----------



## SbanR

Psygon said:


> I always massively struggle to get Waffles' claws clipped. Today I accidentally stumbled across a method that seems to work. I'd eaten cheese on toast for lunch... and I for some reason decided to clip her claws just after this. Seemingly my hand may have smelt and tasted like that cheese on toast as while she was eagerly trying to lick my hand I was able to quickly and successfully clip her claws. So now every time she needs her claws clipped I will have to eat cheese on toast to see if this a fool proof method...


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
This is a new one


----------



## Psygon

popcornsmum said:


> I might need to try this! I have to wrap Popcorn up like a burrito and OH holds her and continuously feeds her treats whilst I attempt to trim her claws without being bitten or swiped.


Waffles hates the burrito method, she wails like a banshee and the sound is just sooo unsettling! Up till now I put on what I call my body armour which is actually just a giant teddy fleece jumper and try and hold her into that while my husband scrambles around trying to find a claw to clip before she manages to escape. It's about 25% successful and she normally has 3 or 4 claws clipped at a time! The other tonks can be a bit squirmy for claws but they have nothing on the herculean effort Waffles puts in. I really think she thinks her claws are her power and we are trying to destroy that power..


----------



## ewelsh

I have never clipped any of my cats nails  am I meant to :Sorry


----------



## Psygon

ewelsh said:


> I have never clipped any of my cats nails  am I meant to :Sorry


If I don't cut the tonks claws then they get stuck in things!


----------



## popcornsmum

ewelsh said:


> I have never clipped any of my cats nails  am I meant to :Sorry


Not if they're outdoor kitties or use their scratchers! Popcorn plooks the carpet if we dont get hers trimmed!! Plus it hurts when she swipes us if they're long!!


----------



## popcornsmum

Psygon said:


> Waffles hates the burrito method, she wails like a banshee and the sound is just sooo unsettling! Up till now I put on what I call my body armour which is actually just a giant teddy fleece jumper and try and hold her into that while my husband scrambles around trying to find a claw to clip before she manages to escape. It's about 25% successful and she normally has 3 or 4 claws clipped at a time! The other tonks can be a bit squirmy for claws but they have nothing on the herculean effort Waffles puts in. I really think she thinks her claws are her power and we are trying to destroy that power..


Popcorn just goes for our faces!!!


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> If I don't cut the tonks claws then they get stuck in things!


Misty is the same. If can hear snick snick snick on the carpet, it's time to clip them, or she ends up accidentally taking my long, hall runner with her. I daren't try and free her stuck nail as she bites, so has to sort it out herself.


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> I have never clipped any of my cats nails  am I meant to :Sorry


Ollie has never learnt to sheath his claws, even when playing


----------



## Summercat

I trim my guys front paws only. 

Jack is easy, I just snip them when he is dozing and he does not mind. 

Biggles is more suspicious and will pull away after one or two. But the same, I give him a few pats while he is snoozing and then clip one or two nails, before he pulls his paws back and tucks them away.


----------



## ewelsh

You will never guess what has happened.

I found a racing pigeon two days ago, it was obviously tired, so I took her in, named her of course  Paige the pigeon. Got her in a box with bedding, water and food, cuddled her and talked to her, she was so sweet. Tracked down the owner by the ring number, the owner who is from North Yorkshire, was delighted I had found HIM ( so now the pigeon became Paul ) this pigeon was the owners prize pigeon, winning lots of prizes. The owner is on his way to collect Paul today.
Paul has only gone and passed away early hours  I immediately rang the owner but he has already left :Yawn 

Oh I feel just dreadful, the poor man who was so excited will have travelled hours to get his bird.


----------



## Cully

@ewelsh ,Can't be helped. At least you did the right thing and tried to let him know and he wont have that worry about where Paul had got to when he didn't come home. 
So embarrassing for you falling off his perch like that. Maybe it was his time, or stressed from his ordeal. Poor pigeon.


----------



## popcornsmum

ewelsh said:


> You will never guess what has happened.
> 
> I found a racing pigeon two days ago, it was obviously tired, so I took her in, named her of course  Paige the pigeon. Got her in a box with bedding, water and food, cuddled her and talked to her, she was so sweet. Tracked down the owner by the ring number, the owner who is from North Yorkshire, was delighted I had found HIM ( so now the pigeon became Paul ) this pigeon was the owners prize pigeon, winning lots of prizes. The owner is on his way to collect Paul today.
> Paul has only gone and passed away early hours  I immediately rang the owner but he has already left :Yawn
> 
> Oh I feel just dreadful, the poor man who was so excited will have travelled hours to get his bird.


Oh no that is the saddest thing ever bless Paul  still at least the owner can take him home and bury him and see he was well cared for in his final moments


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Psygon said:


> I always massively struggle to get Waffles' claws clipped. Today I accidentally stumbled across a method that seems to work. I'd eaten cheese on toast for lunch... and I for some reason decided to clip her claws just after this. Seemingly my hand may have smelt and tasted like that cheese on toast as while she was eagerly trying to lick my hand I was able to quickly and successfully clip her claws. So now every time she needs her claws clipped I will have to eat cheese on toast to see if this a fool proof method...


Of all my previous cats I've only had one that I could easily clip his claws - he was a big black boy called Sooty and he like nothing more than lying on his back in my arms and having his paws massaged ! So whilst massaging I would quickly trim his claws whilst he looked on with great interest  He went to the bridge in 1999 but he still has a very special place in my heart.










These days I get the vet or the nurse to do it when they go in for their check ups !!


----------



## ewelsh

The owner of the pigeon has been. Paul was the 4th generation and has won competitions as far as Paris  it seems Paul was poisoned by farmers field weed killer spray :Banghead Paul has gone back home to be buried in his garden.

So I’m off to kick a few farmers this afternoon.


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> The owner of the pigeon has been. Paul was the 4th generation and has won competitions as far as Paris  it seems Paul was poisoned by farmers field weed killer spray :Banghead Paul has gone back home to be buried in his garden.
> 
> So I'm off to kick a few farmers this afternoon.


So sad, and how upsetting for his owner.
Put the boot in a couple of times for me too please. Unbelievable!!


----------



## ChaosCat

Poor Paul


----------



## SbanR

Poor Paul.
@ewelsh how did he owner know it was weed killer; what are the classic signs in birds.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear @ewelsh  I'm glad that his owner knows what happened though and he isn't just forever wondering.

Enjoy the Bridge, Paul, may none of the Cat Chat cats that have gone before you be chasing you.


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> Poor Paul.
> @ewelsh how did he owner know it was weed killer; what are the classic signs in birds.


His poop  such a shame as his wings, legs and breast were all fine. He was so pretty and ever so sweet. Apparently it's a dying sport now as too many racing pigeons get caught by Hawks or get poisoned by pesticides the farmers use on the land.


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh dear @ewelsh  I'm glad that his owner knows what happened though and he isn't just forever wondering.
> 
> Enjoy the Bridge, Paul, may none of the Cat Chat cats that have gone before you be chasing you.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you @Mrs Funkin Im sure Paul will be perfectly safe at the bridge


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> His poop  such a shame as his wings, legs and breast were all fine. He was so pretty and ever so sweet. Apparently it's a dying sport now as too many racing pigeons get caught by Hawks or get poisoned by pesticides the farmers use on the land.


Thank you.
Can't "like" it as its so sad.


----------



## MissyfromMice

ewelsh said:


> You will never guess what has happened.
> 
> I found a racing pigeon two days ago, it was obviously tired, so I took her in, named her of course  Paige the pigeon. Got her in a box with bedding, water and food, cuddled her and talked to her, she was so sweet. Tracked down the owner by the ring number, the owner who is from North Yorkshire, was delighted I had found HIM ( so now the pigeon became Paul ) this pigeon was the owners prize pigeon, winning lots of prizes. The owner is on his way to collect Paul today.
> Paul has only gone and passed away early hours  I immediately rang the owner but he has already left :Yawn
> 
> Oh I feel just dreadful, the poor man who was so excited will have travelled hours to get his bird.


Heartbreaking


----------



## popcornsmum

ewelsh said:


> His poop  such a shame as his wings, legs and breast were all fine. He was so pretty and ever so sweet. Apparently it's a dying sport now as too many racing pigeons get caught by Hawks or get poisoned by pesticides the farmers use on the land.


Gosh that is the saddest thing ever  my OHs uncle races pigeons and we took our son to go see them but he didnt like the smell cant say I blamed him! But still they were nice birdies! 
Having moved to the countryside and now we have a field across from us I will be keeping an eye out what's sprayed on it! I hope nothing atm because there were 6 pheasants on it this morn!!


----------



## Summercat

That is so sad about Paul @ewelsh 
I didn't know that about birds. 
Another reason to go organic and not pass by wonky veg. The desire for perfect fruit and vegetables leads to more pesticide use.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh dear @ewelsh  I'm glad that his owner knows what happened though and he isn't just forever wondering.
> 
> Enjoy the Bridge, Paul, may none of the Cat Chat cats that have gone before you be chasing you.


Ahem! Unless cats can fly across there, I think Paul is pretty safe. RIP Paul.


----------



## Jaf

Eurgh. I wouldn’t make a very good nurse. My neighbour’s been in hospital, I brought him back home yesterday. In Spain they kick you out of hospital with nothing, no walking stick, no drugs, no nappies (don’t ask!). I’ve been running around borrowing a walker from a lovely charity and getting his drugs and stuff. His poor wife, he doesn’t stop moaning about the pain or wanting water, tea, his phone, the pain again. Eurgh.

At least I can go home! He is getting better everyday is normally lovely but I’d cheerfully strangle him right now.


----------



## TriTri

Jaf said:


> Eurgh. I wouldn't make a very good nurse. My neighbour's been in hospital, I brought him back home yesterday. In Spain they kick you out of hospital with nothing, no walking stick, no drugs, no nappies (don't ask!). I've been running around borrowing a walker from a lovely charity and getting his drugs and stuff. His poor wife, he doesn't stop moaning about the pain or wanting water, tea, his phone, the pain again. Eurgh.
> 
> At least I can go home! He is getting better everyday is normally lovely but I'd cheerfully strangle him right now.


Well done you and a medal for his wife. Can't be nice being in pain mind you, poor old soul.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @Jaf your poor neighbours, I think you have been a wonderful neighbour and would make a good nurse. OAP's are so over looked in this country too. Drives me mad. They deserve to be priority and should receive the utmost respect.

I only have one lady I check on now days, she has family not that you would know  I have to fight the GP's, hospital, aged UK, social services, just to get what she is entitled to :Yawn

I do hope your neighbour gets better soon and sending big hugs to his wife. X


----------



## Tawny75

I am officially old, I have had my eyes tested and it is time for me to have varifocal lenses.


----------



## Jaf

ewelsh said:


> Oh @Jaf your poor neighbours, I think you have been a wonderful neighbour and would make a good nurse. OAP's are so over looked in this country too. Drives me mad. They deserve to be priority and should receive the utmost respect.
> 
> I only have one lady I check on now days, she has family not that you would know  I have to fight the GP's, hospital, aged UK, social services, just to get what she is entitled to :Yawn
> 
> I do hope your neighbour gets better soon and sending big hugs to his wife. X


It feels cruel to me but I think it's just that I don't know my way around the system. I've heard that the Spanish look after their family more, certainly in hospital they stay with them 24/7. Sleep on a chair! But at least hospital does feed the caregiver. The family do all the caring so the nurses are literally medical care only (bit different with Coronavirus so nurses are doing far more than their usual duties). There's a 2 year wait for home help through social services, 6 months for an appointment for a car blue badge (and you're only able to get one if you can't walk at all).

Maybe this is part of why the women used to have lots of kids, more help in old age! Problem is the Spanish are like everyone else, birth rates are down. Also the age woman are having babies is going up, they're facing looking after young children and pensioner parents. There are going to need to be changes, and soon.

I'm glad your lady has you to help her, though sad for her too.


----------



## Jaf

Tawny75 said:


> I am officially old, I have had my eyes tested and it is time for me to have varifocal lenses.


I'm still spitting feathers over reading glasses. Hate them!


----------



## ChaosCat

Tawny75 said:


> I am officially old, I have had my eyes tested and it is time for me to have varifocal lenses.


When my aunt went to an optician suspecting she might need varifocal glasses the optician said she didn't need them. Which made my aunt very happy. But then he continued 'You better get a guide dog!'

I have varifocal glasses, had them for five years or so and they are brilliant. It's not the beginning of decay, I can assure you.


----------



## Charity

Tawny75 said:


> I am officially old, I have had my eyes tested and it is time for me to have varifocal lenses.


Join the Club


----------



## Milo’s mum

Hello girlies, hope everyone is ok!
How often do you bath? (Your cats obviously) LOL

Looks like we are on a twice a year rota...

I am occasionally brushing. There are no mats or dirts. No smell.

I am contemplating the Autumn bathing before the Spring one next year. 
I hope I am not being silly.


----------



## ChaosCat

Bath my cats? Never! Wipe them down if they are very terribly dirty (Annie and her BBQ ashes  and Mojo gets the odd bum wash if there’s some poo in his magnificent trousers) , but the rest of the bathing I leave to them.


----------



## ewelsh

Never unless I wanted to loose my head. I brush them daily. Can’t say they have had dirty bottoms because they are short haired.


----------



## Tawny75

I have never bathed mine, I think they would go into full revolt if I did....


----------



## Milo’s mum

Oh, that is a relief 

I thought I was neglectful!

I will attempt the Autumn bathing then. The spring one went well. Strangely.

I am more likely to have my hand mauled when brushing. 

Milo is this odd cat that does not like to be brushed, cuddled, fussed...

He is not a lap cat sadly. He tolerates being carried and stroked but escapes at a first opportunity.

He sleeps near us but never with us...Odd boy!


----------



## Cully

Bath. Wash. What are these strange words? No, her beautiful shiny coat is all her own work.
Also, I prefer to keep my skin where nature intended.
I wouldn't say Milo is odd. They don't all enjoy sitting on a lap or sleeping on our beds. Misty does sleep on the bed sometimes but it's always strictly on her own terms.


----------



## SbanR

Milo's mum said:


> Hello girlies, hope everyone is ok!
> How often do you bath? (Your cats obviously) LOL
> 
> Looks like we are on a twice a year rota...
> 
> I am occasionally brushing. There are no mats or dirts. No smell.
> 
> I am contemplating the Autumn bathing before the Spring one next year.
> I hope I am not being silly.


Errrrr.......
WHY are you bathing Milo?


----------



## Milo’s mum

SbanR said:


> Errrrr.......
> WHY are you bathing Milo?


That is a good question?

I guess I don't know 

To conform with societal expectations I guess.
I am in a lazy mood anyway so he might escape...
I bathed the dog today so it is not going to be today for certain.









That is the dog's bed by the way...


----------



## Charity

Most cats don't like water so unless there's a reason to bathe them it isn't necessary. Never done it myself.


----------



## Milo’s mum

LOL I guess Milo had been spared/saved by the majority!
He does like water though.
He is often in the bath when I am showering.
Watering the garden with me...


----------



## ebonycat

Bath Ebony??? Hahaha only if I want all my skin ripped off!!! 

I don’t ‘think’ Alfie would rip me to pieces but I know he would not be happy.


----------



## TriTri

I read on here that people wash their cats before cat shows, but otherwise it isn’t really necessary, or advised. Maybe if they get oil on their fur or something gross, even then you have to be careful what you use to bathe them with. My vet suggested baby shampoo in extreme circumstances. Occasionally things like Hibiscrub are used, or cooled down boiling water with salt in, for certain wounds or medical conditions. Except for one cat breed, most cats don’t like water. I don’t think my cat Max would ever forgive me if I tried to bath or shower him and he would definitely be left feeling traumatised for a while afterwards. There are a few show cats on Cat Chat though that seem to be ok with it. I understand the cat must then be dried thoroughly straight after being bathed. Your cat must adore you to be in the bath with you when you shower! The thought of a cat being at risk of accidental scalding though, is quite scarey and I don’t think anyone on here is dumb enough to put a cat at risk of that, but then you never know and I do remember when I first had cats, one of mine managed to get into the bathroom and jump into a full bath of water and jump straight out of it in the same go:Nailbiting, so I now monitor visitors using the bath tub....bathroom door must be kept closed :Cat with the cat on the outside of it


----------



## Jaf

I nearly always have a cat chaperone when I have a bath. Mostly Choccy but it used to always be Jackie and when she was little she’d get in the bath with me. Good job she stopped as she is a bit *ahem* heavy now!


----------



## slartibartfast

A year ago I found my beautiful Delle Seyah, she was tiny and sick with cat flu. Now she's a big and very naughty girl. Happy Gotcha Day, Your Naughtigness!!!


----------



## ChaosCat

slartibartfast said:


> A year ago I found my beautiful Delle Seyah, she was tiny and sick with cat flu. Now she's a big and very naughty girl. Happy Gotcha Day, Your Naughtigness!!!


Happy Gotcha Day, oh Queen Delle Seyah!


----------



## Charity

Happy Gotcha Day Delle Seyah, very lucky girl


----------



## Charity

It was OH's and my anniversary yesterday, 24 years . We had a lovely day out and then today we had a delicious lunch delivered and some cakes with a card saying what they were as we'd left it to the caterers. When I asked my OH what cake it was he replied "chocolate cake and demon cake" . Spot the deliberate mistake. LOL


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> It was OH's and my anniversary yesterday, 24 years . We had a lovely day out and then today we had a delicious lunch delivered and some cakes with a card saying what they were as we'd left it to the caterers. When I asked my OH what cake it was he replied "chocolate cake and demon cake" . Spot the deliberate mistake. LOL
> View attachment 450747


Happy anniversary!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe @Charity I read it as Demon Cake too  Happy Anniversary.

@slartibartfast wishing Delle Sayeh a very Happy Gotcha Day, lucky girl to have been rescued


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> It was OH's and my anniversary yesterday, 24 years . We had a lovely day out and then today we had a delicious lunch delivered and some cakes with a card saying what they were as we'd left it to the caterers. When I asked my OH what cake it was he replied "chocolate cake and demon cake" . Spot the deliberate mistake. LOL
> View attachment 450747


What did you have for lunch. Devils on Horseback with Devilled Kidneys? Bet it was devilishly tasty.:Hilarious
Congratulations by the way.


----------



## Cully

@slartibartfast . Happy Gotcha Day indeed Delle Seyah. You're a very lucky girl for finding such a caring home.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hey @ebonycat im just wondering if you've heard anything about all your test results? If you have and you've already posted, I apologise (and blame my menopause brain and lack of memory!). Hope you're doing okay xx


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hey @ebonycat im just wondering if you've heard anything about all your test results? If you have and you've already posted, I apologise (and blame my menopause brain and lack of memory!). Hope you're doing okay xx


Thank you for thinking of me.
One of my consultants phoned me yesterday with some results, there's nothing wrong with my heart (thank god), it's my lungs that are damaged, he did say the condition but it's basically hypersensitivity to my lungs. Most likely caused by the bad case of the flu & pneumonia I had in January that I couldn't shift.
He's going to run the antibody Covid test just to see if I did in fact have Covid (I think I've had around six Covid tests done upto now, all negative but I haven't had the antibody test).
He was overly nice & very upbeat, they are keeping me on the steroids for a little while longer to repair my lungs & in about six weeks start me on a new drug & slowly faze out the steroids. This new drug can effect your liver so I'll need a blood test every two weeks to keep an eye on it.
But this new drug will repair my lung damage.
He's sending me a book with the drug information.
I forgot to ask him how long I'll be on this new drug for & also if I'll be on oxygen for the rest of my life but he's going to call me again in about a months time so I'll ask him then.
He's positive that I will get better & my lungs will heal.

All in all it was really positive.
I've got to be extra careful with certain things from now on, have the flu/ pneumonia jab every year.
Don't use feather pillows etc (which I don't have).
I did say I had two cats & a dog but he seems to think they aren't the cause of it as my scans & tests don't show the signs for them.
As I said he's positive that it was the flu that triggered it all.

So in about six weeks I'll start this new drug & continue to heal my lungs & get better.
Thank you for thinking of me & all the get better vibes xx


----------



## Summercat

@ebonycat 
That is great news that they think your lungs will heal. Keeping up the positive vibes for you 
Xx


----------



## SbanR

That's wonderful news @ebonycat .
Topping up the get well vibes.


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> @ebonycat
> That is great news that they think your lungs will heal. Keeping up the positive vibes for you
> Xx


Thank you xx



SbanR said:


> That's wonderful news @ebonycat .
> Topping up the get well vibes.


Thank you xx


----------



## ewelsh

Great news @ebonycat, always in my prayers xxx


----------



## Charity

I'm really glad, after all you've been through, you've had such good news. I'm sure once you start the right treatment, you'll feel loads better after a while. xxxxx


----------



## ebonycat

Just had post & my consultants letter has came.
I have interstitial lung disease, it doesn’t sound very positive eek, in fact if you google it it sounds awful but my consultant seems to think this new drug, along with the steroids I’m already taking will repair the damage & the scarring in my lungs.
I have a big booklet to read.
The reason he want me to have the antibody test is because Covid patients are suffering from this lung disease. But as I had pneumonia at the start of the year that has scarred my lungs as well.
I’ll keep plodding on, I did worry that my mum might of had to have the cats & dog but he assured me they haven’t caused the damage.
He was very upbeat, even laughed on the phone when I said within 48 hours after starting the steroids I could breathe normally again!!!! 
I’m still on oxygen through the night & when I walk Lady, or go out of the house but sitting on sofa or just pottering about in the house I’m not needing it. Which must be a good sign??

Thank you everyone, your support through all this, both my hospital stays, everything has meant so much to me xxx


----------



## Cully

@ebonycat , that's brilliant news, I'm so pleased for you. At least now you know what you're dealing with and they sound a superb medical team looking after you, it must give you confidence they will make you better.
Well that's a relief knowing the furry guys aren't making you poorly, so one less worry.
I can understand the concern over covid despite your tests all being negative. 
At last you can really look forward to the future knowing you will make a good recovery.
Happy reading.


----------



## SbanR

It really is good news EC and must be so reassuring to be told that your lungs will heal and that your kids aren't aggravating your breathing problems.

A big hooray for no longer being oxygen dependent within your home. How great to be able to get the kettle going for a cup of tea without having to wait for half an hour first!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Gosh, there's so much to be pleased about in your posts @ebonycat - I am very very pleased for you on all counts. I shall continue to keep you in my thoughts and hope that the new drug you commence will have the desired response. I'm most glad that you can keep all of your companions with you and not have to send them to live with your mum  Just brilliant. I really am so pleased to read about the positive outcomes achieved with Nintedanib and ILD - I'm guessing that's what you'll be started on. I'm doing a happy little jig. Thanks for the update xx


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> @ebonycat , that's brilliant news, I'm so pleased for you. At least now you know what you're dealing with and they sound a superb medical team looking after you, it must give you confidence they will make you better.
> Well that's a relief knowing the furry guys aren't making you poorly, so one less worry.
> I can understand the concern over covid despite your tests all being negative.
> At last you can really look forward to the future knowing you will make a good recovery.
> Happy reading.


Oh I cannot fault The Royal Brompton hospital at all. The consultants & nurses are amazing x


SbanR said:


> It really is good news EC and must be so reassuring to be told that your lungs will heal and that your kids aren't aggravating your breathing problems.
> 
> A big hooray for no longer being oxygen dependent within your home. How great to be able to get the kettle going for a cup of tea without having to wait for half an hour first!


Lol yes the waiting to turn the kettle on, oven on etc then waiting to be able to turn oxygen back on again was getting to me.
Still have to carry the oxygen canister around shopping etc. But I feel a lot less out of breath since starting the steroids.



Mrs Funkin said:


> Gosh, there's so much to be pleased about in your posts @ebonycat - I am very very pleased for you on all counts. I shall continue to keep you in my thoughts and hope that the new drug you commence will have the desired response. I'm most glad that you can keep all of your companions with you and not have to send them to live with your mum  Just brilliant. I really am so pleased to read about the positive outcomes achieved with Nintedanib and ILD - I'm guessing that's what you'll be started on. I'm doing a happy little jig. Thanks for the update xx


Thank you.
Not been given the drug name yet, just know for the first six weeks I've got to have a blood test every two weeks, then a blood test every month while I'm on the drug.
Haven't been told the starting dose yet but they start you on a low dose then build up to your required dose. By the sounds of it I'll be on these for life?? I think.
In the booklet I was sent today, at the back has empty blood results tables, to keep a log of them all.
Side effects can be bad my consultant said but I'm already taking lansoprazole due to the steroids I'm on.
I did google the disease (I know, big mistake), life expectancy 5 years 
But I've just got to focus on getting better, taking my medication & listening to my consultants, the one yesterday was so very upbeat, overly so. So that must be a positive sign??

I can hug my cats & dog without the worry & stress that they are harming my health. I knew my mum would have had them, she had already said she would but it's not the same. Yes I'm single but my home is happy because of them.

Thank you all xx


----------



## MissyfromMice

ebonycat said:


> Just had post & my consultants letter has came.
> I have interstitial lung disease, it doesn't sound very positive eek, in fact if you google it it sounds awful but my consultant seems to think this new drug, along with the steroids I'm already taking will repair the damage & the scarring in my lungs.
> I have a big booklet to read.
> The reason he want me to have the antibody test is because Covid patients are suffering from this lung disease. But as I had pneumonia at the start of the year that has scarred my lungs as well.
> I'll keep plodding on, I did worry that my mum might of had to have the cats & dog but he assured me they haven't caused the damage.
> He was very upbeat, even laughed on the phone when I said within 48 hours after starting the steroids I could breathe normally again!!!!
> I'm still on oxygen through the night & when I walk Lady, or go out of the house but sitting on sofa or just pottering about in the house I'm not needing it. Which must be a good sign??
> 
> Thank you everyone, your support through all this, both my hospital stays, everything has meant so much to me xxx


Sending more support and love







to you; you deserve it, @ebonycat !!!


----------



## ebonycat

MissyfromMice said:


> Sending more support and love
> View attachment 450903
> to you; you deserve it, @ebonycat !!!


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

Ebony must have a hair ball brewing as she’s just threw up her entire dinner :Arghh 
My poor baby girl (ok she’s 15 so not a baby but she’s still my baby girl).
She hates being sick. She’s taken herself back up to bed.
I’ve managed to get her to eat some hair ball treats & a bit of paste but she really didn’t want them.
She’s short haired but has a thick coat, gets brushed everyday as she moults a lot.
I hope it’s just a hair ball & nothing else.


----------



## Charity

Poor Ebony, hope she gets rid of it soon and feels better


----------



## Trixie1

ebonycat said:


> Ebony must have a hair ball brewing as she's just threw up her entire dinner :Arghh
> My poor baby girl (ok she's 15 so not a baby but she's still my baby girl).
> She hates being sick. She's taken herself back up to bed.
> I've managed to get her to eat some hair ball treats & a bit of paste but she really didn't want them.
> She's short haired but has a thick coat, gets brushed everyday as she moults a lot.
> I hope it's just a hair ball & nothing else.


Poor sweetheart! Hope the hairball treats and paste do the trick and she feels better very soon. x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear Ebony  I hope you have now replaced your dinner and the hairball stuff helps. Oscar says he can’t believe you don’t like your hairball treats, they are his favourite - even nicer than Dreamies! 

Feel better, beautiful girl, no piles of vomit for your mum to walk in during the night, please.


----------



## TriTri

Hi!
I hurt my back lifting my Z+ order in the front door yesterday & wondered why they don’t just use more boxes for their deliveries? The poor delivery guys. I’ll live & presume the only thing I can do is to make multiple smaller orders, does anyone know?


----------



## SbanR

TriTri said:


> Hi!
> I hurt my back lifting my Z+ order in the front door yesterday & wondered why they don't just use more boxes for their deliveries? The poor delivery guys. I'll live & presume the only thing I can do is to make multiple smaller orders, does anyone know?


Would your multiple smaller orders be of minimum value each to qualify for free delivery?

My DPD guy will place my box just within my house when asked


----------



## Cully

I bought 2 pairs of harem type bottoms the other week from Amazon. As it's getting colder I didn't want anything cropped so took pains to find some full length I like, and they're really nice.
Washed a pair today on a cool wash and still have ended up with the crops I didn't want:Arghh. They're at mid calf now!


----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> Would your multiple smaller orders be of minimum value each to qualify for free delivery?
> 
> My DPD guy will place my box just within my house when asked


Hi and yes, I expect so, but I like to bulk order. I've had to open boxes on the doorstep at times and do a few trips inside with it all. 'Would so much prefer multiple lighter boxes. Yes some delivery men offer to bring them in, but with COVID-19 on the increase, no thanks, better safe than sorry.


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> I bought 2 pairs of harem type bottoms the other week from Amazon. As it's getting colder I didn't want anything cropped so took pains to find some full length I like, and they're really nice.
> Washed a pair today on a cool wash and still have ended up with the crops I didn't want:Arghh. They're at mid calf now!


You "thingy" Cully . Yes, lots of "ankle grazers" about, now you've got culottes. What does the word culottes sound like? :Hilarious:Hilarious. Say no more.


----------



## SbanR

TriTri said:


> Hi and yes, I expect so, but I like to bulk order. I've had to open boxes on the doorstep at times and do a few trips inside with it all. 'Would so much prefer multiple lighter boxes. Yes some delivery men offer to bring them in, but with COVID-19 on the increase, no thanks, better safe than sorry.


No, not right in, in but just past the doorstep
I can just slide it in if its too heavy for me to lift.


----------



## Summercat

@Cully 
What material were they? You may be able to get a refund from Amazon if you ring customer service.


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Hi!
> I hurt my back lifting my Z+ order in the front door yesterday & wondered why they don't just use more boxes for their deliveries? The poor delivery guys. I'll live & presume the only thing I can do is to make multiple smaller orders, does anyone know?


Don't know about smaller orders, sorry.
Do your parcels come with any kind of binding around them (used to be string in my day).
If you have a cane or grabber, anything with a hook on the end, you could perhaps drag the parcels in to make it a bit easier.
Also, when your courier sends the tracking details, they often give a link where you can do things like change delivery date, or give instruction on where to leave the parcel. On there you might be able to ask them to bring it indoors for you.
I just put 'disabled and can't lift parcels. Please bring into hall and I will keep 2m away'. Something like that.
Or you could try contacting the courier direct and explaining your problem.
If you have shopping delivered (Tesco etc) they are now using large tray liners instead of bags. I find they are great for pulling in my shopping along the hall instead of having to lift bags. The courier could leave the parcels in those if you ask. Just wear a mask and ask the courier to do the same.
Hope you can get something sorted as I know exactly how much lifting heavy stuff leaves you feeling. It wipes me out.
xx


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> You "thingy" Cully . Yes, lots of "ankle grazers" about, now you've got culottes. What does the word culottes sound like? :Hilarious:Hilarious. Say no more.


I wonder if that's how culottes were invented in the first place.
My new 'ankle grazers' have been reinvented as pyjama bottoms.


----------



## Cully

Summercat said:


> @Cully
> What material were they? You may be able to get a refund from Amazon if you ring customer service.


I'll just wear them as pyjama bottoms. Not worth returning as I'm going nowhere near a post office yet.
I'll probably contact Amazon, they may refund without my returning them, in the present circumstances.
Can't remember what the material is and can't look as I'm wearing them.


----------



## Summercat

@Cully I think they should give you a refund without needing to return at the current time. Just explain for health reasons you do not want to go to the post office.
I have had items refunded without returning, as I ordered in the US and then was traveling. 
I also ordered cat food for my sister once and some of the cans were dented, they refunded the full case and did not ask to return.
Since the trousers shrunk, I doubt they would ask you to ship them back as not good to resell.


----------



## ewelsh

TriTri said:


> Hi and yes, I expect so, but I like to bulk order. I've had to open boxes on the doorstep at times and do a few trips inside with it all. 'Would so much prefer multiple lighter boxes. Yes some delivery men offer to bring them in, but with COVID-19 on the increase, no thanks, better safe than sorry.


@SbanR and @TriTri Why don't you get a trolley? I got one last year and I swear it's the best purchase ever, get delivery men to put the box on your trolley and bingo off you go. Or push slide boxes on the trolly, no lifting. I even move full planters around my garden with it, move bags of compost around. Brilliant

Just thought of a negative....Obviously won't work if you have steps!


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> @SbanR and @TriTri Why don't you get a trolley? I got one last year and I swear it's the best purchase ever, get delivery men to put the box on your trolley and bingo off you go. Or push slide boxes on the trolly, no lifting. I even move full planters around my garden with it, move bags of compost around. Brilliant
> 
> Just thought of a negative....Obviously won't work if you have steps!
> View attachment 451412


Thank you for the suggestion.
I do have steps up to the house
My delivery guys have all been willing to place a heavy box in my house, so no problems my end


----------



## Jaf

I saw a very thin, scruffy fox today. I was so surprised that I just gawped at him. Hope he’s ok.

Then just now I went outside to feed the outside cats and there was a small toad hoppiting around. The cats were completely ignoring him fortunately as I don’t think toads are nice to lick.


----------



## TriTri

ewelsh said:


> @SbanR and @TriTri Why don't you get a trolley? I got one last year and I swear it's the best purchase ever, get delivery men to put the box on your trolley and bingo off you go. Or push slide boxes on the trolly, no lifting. I even move full planters around my garden with it, move bags of compost around. Brilliant
> 
> Just thought of a negative....Obviously won't work if you have steps!
> View attachment 451412


Thanks for the suggestion  . I have a few small steps. Shingle may get caught in the wheels and ruin my wooden floors too. 'Would be handy for getting boxes down the drive & into the garage, but not indoors for me. I'll have to make smaller orders I think, as I can't be doing with opening large boxes on the doorstep when the weather is bad. Once a giant box not only had lots of tinned cat food and many boxes of cat food in, but two large bags of cat litter as well; no wonder the box fell apart when the delivery guy put it down. There must be people injuring themselves "trying" to get these boxes indoors. I have sometimes placed a rug or door mat underneath large boxes or items and pulled that along.


----------



## SbanR

Aren't they pretty!
Like little cocktail umbrellas.


----------



## TriTri

Max insisted on eating outside today on the patio. Went to collect his plate and saw this. I recently lost my very sweet cat Tessy and wondered if she had anything to do with this? I like to think so .


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> View attachment 451597
> Max insisted on eating outside today on the patio. Went to collect his plate and saw this. I recently lost my very sweet cat Tessy and wondered if she had anything to do with this? I like to think so .


How lovely to find a sign from sweet Tessy.
When I lost my Chelsea (dog) I ignored the feathers I found in the garden as we have a seagull overload here. 
So she sent me a beautiful bright blue feather which couldn't have come from anywhere else.
Treasure your find.


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> How lovely to find a sign from sweet Tessy.
> When I lost my Chelsea (dog) I ignored the feathers I found in the garden as we have a seagull overload here.
> So she sent me a beautiful bright blue feather which couldn't have come from anywhere else.
> Treasure your find.


That's lovely and thank you @Cully


----------



## slartibartfast

4 years ago was the happiest day of my life, the day I've finally sayed 'No more!" to my abusive mother (you wouldn't believe what she did to me over the years, no one does, thay think she's a living saint and I'm the bad one...), the day I took Darla home. Those were a few happy days in live that has been a living Hell from the beginning. 
FIP killed my babygirl.


----------



## Cully

Oh @slartibartfast you sound so unhappy I'm not sure what to say.
I'm not even sure if the FIP is a recent thing or in the past but I hope there is someone you can talk to in person about how you feel. ((HUGS)) xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Cully said:


> Oh @slartibartfast you sound so unhappy I'm not sure what to say.
> I'm not even sure if the FIP is a recent thing or in the past but I hope there is someone you can talk to in person about how you feel. ((HUGS)) xx


Darla died 3 months after adoption, I miss her so much.


----------



## SbanR

I think the last sighting for this year


----------



## Charity

Just read this on my Facebook page. Although its written by one of the Vets4Pets branches, I'm sure the same applies to all vets


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think that it's so sad they've had to write that  I'm not surprised they had to but it still makes me sad.


----------



## Summercat

I love hedgehogs, I just read this @SbanR 
https://www.theguardian.com/environ...-village-together-kirtlington-oxfordshire-aoe


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> I love hedgehogs, I just read this @SbanR
> https://www.theguardian.com/environ...-village-together-kirtlington-oxfordshire-aoe


Interesting read, thank you.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Biscuit the cat returns after three years!

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cambridgeshire-54589805


----------



## Charity

I love happy ending stories like this


----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> I think the last sighting for this year
> View attachment 452098


Awww, cute. I had a smallish hedgehog in the cat- pen Saturday night (with Max watching over him/her). I fed it quite a big portion of meaty cat food and it ate the lot. I put some water down, but I don't know if it had any. Last night I did the same, well put some out for it, but it didn't turn up .


----------



## SbanR

TriTri said:


> Awww, cute. I had a smallish hedgehog in the cat- pen Saturday night (with Max watching over him/her). I fed it quite a big portion of meaty cat food and it ate the lot. I put some water down, but I don't know if it had any. Last night I did the same, well put some out for it, but it didn't turn up .


Might be settling down for hibernation, though it's been quite mild.
Hope it's heavy enough to survive the winter.


----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> Might be settling down for hibernation, though it's been quite mild.
> Hope it's heavy enough to survive the winter.


I hope so too. I'll keep an eye out this week and 'will try to fatten it up a bit if possible. Are foxes ok with hedgehogs? I think a fox slept in the laurel last night and Maxi Cat was not amused.


----------



## SbanR

TriTri said:


> I hope so too. I'll keep an eye out this week and 'will try to fatten it up a bit if possible. Are foxes ok with hedgehogs? I think a fox slept in the laurel last night and Maxi Cat was not amused.


Can't say for sure, but possibly not.
During the summer I came across a dead hedgehog on two occasions. Both times they were in an open field in the cemetery landscaped area.
I've seen adult foxes in the cemetery.


----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> Can't say for sure, but possibly not.
> During the summer I came across a dead hedgehog on two occasions. Both times they were in an open field in the cemetery landscaped area.
> I've seen adult foxes in the cemetery.


Oh .


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> Can't say for sure, but possibly not.
> During the summer I came across a dead hedgehog on two occasions. Both times they were in an open field in the cemetery landscaped area.
> I've seen adult foxes in the cemetery.


Weed killer in the fields, that mass farming for you!


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Weed killer in the fields, that mass farming for you!


This is a residential area and the dead hedgehogs were in the cemetery. Only very limited, judicious spraying practised (on weeds growing between paving stones).


----------



## Torin.

Moril just came and shouted at me that it was past teatime (I'd been washing a muddy dog at that point). I rewarded him by getting up and giving him food.

He never normally miaows for food.

He's clearly going to do this every mealtime for EVER MORE now, isn't he
:Banghead


----------



## ebonycat

Evening all, hoping you're all plodding along ok, well as best we all can in this very un-normal time we are all in.

So while just outside waiting for Lady dog to have her pre bedtime wee, a thought struck me, I do get them at odd times .
Has anyone heard from @Cully ??
I don't think I've seen her online this week at all.
I do worry when people aren't online


----------



## Trixie1

ebonycat said:


> Evening all, hoping you're all plodding along ok, well as best we all can in this very un-normal time we are all in.
> 
> So while just outside waiting for Lady dog to have her pre bedtime wee, a thought struck me, I do get them at odd times .
> Has anyone heard from @Cully ??
> I don't think I've seen her online this week at all.
> I do worry when people aren't online


No, now you mention it haven't seen her around for a while. Hope all Ok with you @Cully xx


----------



## TriTri

@Cully i hope you, Moo (& Sooty) are all ok xx


----------



## TriTri

Max is sharing his photos with Zooplus! See if you can spot him in 3 photos?

https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/scratching_posts/large/large_cat_trees_height_180_cm/84900


----------



## Torin.

Torin. said:


> Moril just came and shouted at me that it was past teatime (I'd been washing a muddy dog at that point). I rewarded him by getting up and giving him food.
> 
> He never normally miaows for food.
> 
> He's clearly going to do this every mealtime for EVER MORE now, isn't he
> :Banghead


IT'S STARTED
6.30am and he's shouting for breakfast (which isn't usually until 9am). Oh no what have I done


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I miss Oscar shouting for breakfast  Now it’s like I have to twist his paw to get him to eat. 

Moril, if you shout a bit louder I might hear you


----------



## SbanR

TriTri said:


> Max is sharing his photos with Zooplus! See if you can spot him in 3 photos?
> 
> https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/scratching_posts/large/large_cat_trees_height_180_cm/84900


Handsome Max:Kiss
Has ZP sent him any goodies for modelling?


----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> Handsome Max:Kiss
> Has ZP sent him any goodies for modelling?


I've a Z+ delivery due any minute and I'm pretty sure they'll be no goodies for modelling. I've ordered less & paid delivery charges, so I don't hurt my back trying to drag a very heavy box in this time. Max is handsome isn't he?! Thanks!


----------



## SbanR

TriTri said:


> I've a Z+ delivery due any minute and I'm pretty sure they'll be no goodies for modelling. I've ordered less & paid delivery charges, so I don't hurt my back trying to drag a very heavy box in this time. Max is handsome isn't he?! Thanks!


Liked for handsome Max, not for ZP being mean.


----------



## ebonycat

Morning all,

Still not heard from @Cully , I've sent her a pm.
Hoping she's ok x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hope she’s alright, I know people like a break sometimes but I do worry if we don’t hear from people. I also know we often have threads about missing members (I was, for example, thinking of Soozi this morning, as she popped up on a thread when I was searching for something) but I guess lives change and PF becomes less important.


----------



## Trixie1

Hope she’s ok too. It is a worry, especially at the moment.Hopefully she’s just having a very relaxing break.


----------



## TriTri

ebonycat said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Still not heard from @Cully , I've sent her a pm.
> Hoping she's ok x


Same here . I've got her address and shall write to her, unless I can find a contact number for her in the meantime. Please be well @Cully.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Torin. said:


> IT'S STARTED
> 6.30am and he's shouting for breakfast (which isn't usually until 9am). Oh no what have I done


It'll be even earlier tomorrow as the clocks in the UK go BACK by 1 hour tonight


----------



## Cully

Just thought I should let those of you who have been kind enough to notice my absence that I have been AWOL due to a severe reaction to my flu jab, but am feeling a lot better now.
I had my jab 2 weeks ago plus another at the same time for the pneumococcal vaccine. It must have been the combination of the 2 together that affected me so much as I don't normally react much to the flu jab apart from feeling a bit out of sorts for a day or 2. This time I felt like I'd been hit by a truck and was bent double with awful stomach pains too, (this is the short version as you really don't want the unexpurgated one. Trust me!).
Anyway, thankfully I'm a lot better now so will try and catch up with everything that's been going on here. 
Hope you and all the furries are fine xx.Cully.


----------



## TriTri

Just a quickie to say I’ve heard back from Cully and she hopes to post on here shortly.


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Just thought I should let those of you who have been kind enough to notice my absence that I have been AWOL due to a severe reaction to my flu jab, but am feeling a lot better now.
> I had my jab 2 weeks ago plus another at the same time for the pneumococcal vaccine. It must have been the combination of the 2 together that affected me so much as I don't normally react much to the flu jab apart from feeling a bit out of sorts for a day or 2. This time I felt like I'd been hit by a truck and was bent double with awful stomach pains too, (this is the short version as you really don't want the unexpurgated one. Trust me!).
> Anyway, thankfully I'm a lot better now so will try and catch up with everything that's been going on here.
> Hope you and all the furries are fine xx.Cully.


Our posts crossed above . So sorry to hear you've had a rough (very rough) time of it lately and I'm very pleased to hear you are on the mend and will soon be back where you belong and where you have been sorely missed. Take care @Cully and kisses to Misty & Sooty please.


----------



## ChaosCat

@Cully 
That does sound like a horrible time!

Good you're feeling better now!


----------



## ebonycat

Oh @Cully its lovely to hear from you but so sorry you had a bad reaction to the jabs.
But I'm pleased to hear you're on the mend now.
I hope Moo & Sooty have been looking after you.
You've been missed.
Sending healing vibes & hugs xx


----------



## Trixie1

@Cully Sorry to hear that you have been so unwell but pleased that you are on the mend and ok. Wishing you a speedy recovery. Sounds like feet up time and lots of Snuggles with Moo. Take it easy and feel better soon. xx


----------



## SbanR

Sorry you've been through the mill @Cully .
Glad you're in the mend though. I hope Misty has been a diligent nurse.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh heck, you poor woman @Cully  I trust Misty has been caring well for you? I hope you're feeling 100% very soon. Love to you and Moo xx


----------



## ebonycat

@Charity hows Purdey today?
i hope she's staying calm but I bet she's not  xx


----------



## Charity

@Cully, sorry you've been laid low by the jabs, that's horrible, but glad you're back with us and feeling better xx

@ebonycat, thank you, Purdey is feeling brighter today. I slept in the kitchen with her last night, well, she slept, I didn't :Yawn. Had to take her back to the vet for them to check her wound this morning and she was pulling me like a train . All OK. We're having to confine her to her cage quite a bit as she keeps trying to jump on the sofa which vet said she mustn't do. Roll on next week.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Take it easy sweet Purdey


----------



## Cully

Trixie1 said:


> @Cully Sorry to hear that you have been so unwell but pleased that you are on the mend and ok. Wishing you a speedy recovery. Sounds like feet up time and lots of Snuggles with Moo. Take it easy and feel better soon. xx


Unfortunately Moo is not much for snuggles but does bonk me on the head if she thinks I've been sleeping too long. That's love isn't it??


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> @Cully, sorry you've been laid low by the jabs, that's horrible, but glad you're back with us and feeling better xx
> 
> @ebonycat, thank you, Purdey is feeling brighter today. I slept in the kitchen with her last night, well, she slept, I didn't :Yawn. Had to take her back to the vet for them to check her wound this morning and she was pulling me like a train . All OK. We're having to confine her to her cage quite a bit as she keeps trying to jump on the sofa which vet said she mustn't do. Roll on next week.
> 
> View attachment 452659


Glad to hear she's healing well.
It's so hard to try & keep them calm after a spay, they act like nothing's happened to them. I have anaesthetic & I wake up feeling like death & cant move


----------



## Charity

ebonycat said:


> Glad to hear she's healing well.
> It's so hard to try & keep them calm after a spay, they act like nothing's happened to them. I have anaesthetic & I wake up feeling like death & cant move


That's just what we were saying. Wish we could explain to them


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Another happy story for you @Charity 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-beds-bucks-herts-54659837


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Another happy story for you @Charity
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-beds-bucks-herts-54659837


Yes, I saw this earlier and nearly put it on here


----------



## popcornsmum

I'm having a bit of a dilemma! We are finally getting our heating replaced most likely in 10 days or so and I have no clue what to do with Popcorn! The cattery wont take her as shes not had her jabs this year (shes indoor) and the guys will be in every room plus replacing the immersion So it's going to be noisy and she can open the doors! Do I get a dpg crate and put her in there with litter tray but then I cant move her rooms?!


----------



## Summercat

@popcornsmum
Do you think she will want to be near the worker or away from him? If the noise & the person being a stranger are enough to put her off, I would let her find her own hidey hole vs a crate.
Or if you can get a booster now would the cattery take her?
We had a flood from our upstairs neighbors pipes recently & will need flooring, wallpaper etc replaced. My two are in the I want to help & see what you are doing category so it will be a challenge. Mostly one room but Jack also opens doors.

@Cully 
Yikes It sounds like you said, it was having the two close together. Glad you are recovered.


----------



## Cully

Summercat said:


> Cully
> Yikes It sounds like you said, it was having the two close together. Glad you are recovered.


Both vaccines contain egg, and the over 65's are getting a super flu jab with an immune system booster, so must have been the combination but not sure. Next year I might ask for an egg free jab (just in case) as I wouldn't want to risk it again.
Thanks I'm much better now.


----------



## LeArthur

Does anyone know what the coloured bowls for the SurePet microchip feeders are made of? I assume it's plastic/silicone but holding on to hope that it isn't!


----------



## Charity

LeArthur said:


> Does anyone know what the coloured bowls for the SurePet microchip feeders are made of? I assume it's plastic/silicone but holding on to hope that it isn't!


They do stainless steel ones as well, I've got those as Toppy gets an allergy to the rubber edging so I thought they would just be stainless steel but they had the rubber edging as well..

https://www.surepetcare.com/en-gb/pet-feeder/sealed-pet-bowl - bottom of page


----------



## popcornsmum

Summercat said:


> @popcornsmum
> Do you think she will want to be near the worker or away from him? If the noise & the person being a stranger are enough to put her off, I would let her find her own hidey hole vs a crate.
> Or if you can get a booster now would the cattery take her?
> We had a flood from our upstairs neighbors pipes recently & will need flooring, wallpaper etc replaced. My two are in the I want to help & see what you are doing category so it will be a challenge. Mostly one room but Jack also opens doors.
> 
> I cant have her not contained as they will have the front door wide open and she will escape! But I cant shut her in a room as they will be in all the rooms replacing the heaters. The vet said coz its over 18mtha since her last vaccinations they cant do a booster so she requires a whole new course which is done over 3 weeks and the cattery require up to date vaccs.  Its frustrating we only get up to 2 weeks notice for the heating but our super old 1980s storage heaters dont currently work so we literally have to have it done asap!


----------



## ewelsh

popcornsmum said:


> I'm having a bit of a dilemma! We are finally getting our heating replaced most likely in 10 days or so and I have no clue what to do with Popcorn! The cattery wont take her as shes not had her jabs this year (shes indoor) and the guys will be in every room plus replacing the immersion So it's going to be noisy and she can open the doors! Do I get a dpg crate and put her in there with litter tray but then I cant move her rooms?!


Morning @popcornsmum Libby doesn't have vaccines and she goes to the Cattery who put her with Lottie in the isolation block. Could you ask your Cattery to do this? Xx


----------



## LeArthur

Charity said:


> They do stainless steel ones as well, I've got those as Toppy gets an allergy to the rubber edging so I thought they would just be stainless steel but they had the rubber edging as well..
> 
> https://www.surepetcare.com/en-gb/pet-feeder/sealed-pet-bowl - bottom of page


Stainless steels bowls with coloured mats it is!!

Arthur can get chin acne with plastic and I've no idea with Nora but don't want to risk it!

Thanks!


----------



## Charity

Is there another cattery within reasonable distance who might be more flexible?


----------



## popcornsmum

ewelsh said:


> Morning @popcornsmum Libby doesn't have vaccines and she goes to the Cattery who put her with Lottie in the isolation block. Could you ask your Cattery to do this? Xx


Oh hmm I dont think they have an isolation block as it's a small cattery but I will call again and ask! Good idea thank u! X


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> Is there another cattery within reasonable distance who might be more flexible?


Sadly now weve moved we are super rural! This one is literally 5mins down the road!



Charity said:


> Is there another cattery within reasonable distance who might be more flexible?


----------



## Summercat

@popcornsmum 
Hi,
I suppose if no cattery option with isolation space and escape at home a risk, I would try a crate. Maybe put on the porch with a covered blanket or wherever is most quiet on that day.


----------



## dsuuwia

We have two baby seagulls nesting on the house two doors away, balls of grey fluffy down at the moment that’s all they are, the parents come and get fresh water from our bird baths for them


----------



## ewelsh

Have you found a solution @popcornsmum


----------



## popcornsmum

ewelsh said:


> Have you found a solution @popcornsmum


Well theyve just cancelled the heating until 1st dec so asides from freezing until then it gives us time to try to sort Popcorn out!


----------



## SbanR

Hah! I've just had a scam call, from a 020 number.
Apparently my name is connected to a fraud case and I was instructed to press 1 to get connected.


----------



## Charity

Is anyone watching The Sister serial on ITV at the moment?


----------



## ewelsh

Oh well done @SbanR I have been in a road traffic accident


----------



## ewelsh

Any good @Charity?


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Any good @Charity?


Yes, very tense, a bit spooky and very easy to follow unlike most modern dramas where about episode six you still haven't got a clue what's going on.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh I like tense, thanks I’ll watch it.

I wish we could have a rolling series like Downtown Abbey again. Gentle no sex, violence or swearing. They all seem to be so aggressive these days. Or maybe I’m getting old :Hilarious


----------



## Willow_Warren

I can’t comment... I mostly keep watching old stuff... can’t seem to get into many of the new dramas!


----------



## Tawny75

SbanR said:


> Hah! I've just had a scam call, from a 020 number.
> Apparently my name is connected to a fraud case and I was instructed to press 1 to get connected.


My friend at work nearly got scammed out of over £500 after she had a call from 'BT Internet' saying there was a problem with her broad band, it did not occur to her for a second that her internet is provided by Sky!


----------



## Tawny75

ewelsh said:


> Oh I like tense, thanks I'll watch it.
> 
> I wish we could have a rolling series like Downtown Abbey again. Gentle no sex, violence or swearing. They all seem to be so aggressive these days. Or maybe I'm getting old :Hilarious


Try All creatures great and small on channel 5 it was so good!


----------



## Cully

@ewelsh I agree there's far too much aggression these days.
I can't understand why anyone would want to watch something that scares the **** out of them every few minutes. How do they sleep at night? My imagination works perfectly so I don't need the graphic visuals to understand what's happening. Tbh I blame much of the violence in the world today on what's available on tv, film and video games.


----------



## Cully

Tawny75 said:


> My friend at work nearly got scammed out of over £500 after she had a call from 'BT Internet' saying there was a problem with her broad band, it did not occur to her for a second that her internet is provided by Sky!


That's awful. I have a friend who got scammed out of 5k last year through a bank fraud scam. She is very savvy when it comes to privacy and security but they were so very clever and convincing. She never got her money back.


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Oh well done @SbanR I have been in a road traffic accident


I've been involved in so many RTAs its a wonder I'm still alive!


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> e I'm getting old :Hilarious


Welcome to the Wrinklies Club eWelsh


----------



## ewelsh

Need a rant. Went to pick up my asthma prescription and they don’t have my inhalers as having trouble to source them...“ great I said I’ll just struggle to breath then“ the receptionist just said “ we will ring you when we have stock” then shut the window


I am ok until Monday but what if no stock then!


----------



## TriTri

ewelsh said:


> Need a rant. Went to pick up my asthma prescription and they don't have my inhalers as having trouble to source them..." great I said I'll just struggle to breath then" the receptionist just said " we will ring you when we have stock" then shut the window
> 
> 
> I am ok until Monday but what if no stock then!


Omg! I sympathise & hope they have them in ASAP & ring you to let you know. I was going to ask if a paper bag would help, but I'll shut up


----------



## ewelsh

Thanks @TriTri sadly a paper bag won't work :Hilarious:Hilarious I have just doubled checked on line and I can buy my inhalers if I have to £39.99 for one  that's wrong though as I pay pre payment monthly to NHS.


----------



## Cully

@ewelsh I've found similar recently too. I can stretch certain meds to last a bit longer but others I need to take regularly. Fortunately I get mine delivered but it's still worrying knowing they aren't in stock and I may have to wait several days for them. I've also noticed they are using different suppliers now which doesn't give me great confidence on the verge of Brexit.
If you did have to buy your inhaler this time, do you have a pre payment certificate to prove you've already paid?


----------



## ewelsh

The supplier on line is a drugs company so my pre payment certificate only applies to NHS. I often think Asthmatics shouldn't have to pay for their asthma medication, it's hardly self inflicted is it.
I will buy if I have to as I really can not be without it. Strange times at the moment @Cully


----------



## popcornsmum

ewelsh said:


> Need a rant. Went to pick up my asthma prescription and they don't have my inhalers as having trouble to source them..." great I said I'll just struggle to breath then" the receptionist just said " we will ring you when we have stock" then shut the window
> 
> 
> I am ok until Monday but what if no stock then!


That's really bad! Personally I would be asking them to phone around other pharmacies and asking them to find some as it's a matter of life and death! 
Last year my sons reflux meds got stopped and I was so desperate the Pharmacist managed to source some from the next county and drove down to get it!!! 
I really hope they can get you some! X


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> I will buy if I have to as I really can not be without it. Strange times at the moment @Cully
> 
> I agree, Sigh!


----------



## popcornsmum

What a week we are having! The car failed its MOT Monday leaving OH unable to get to work all week as it couldnt be fixed easily or cheaply done had to buy a new car which needed MOTing so didnt get until today, then on Weds night FIL collapsed and got taken to hospital and we couldnt get over there as no car, I started a uni degree 4 weeks ago and realised last night I'd somehow missed some online tutorials as I didnt get any emails and none of the work I'd done on my phone had transferred to the desktop site so I have to do it all again! What a week!!! Still it can only get better right!?! 
Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Jaf

I’m in rural southern Spain. On Wednesday I started feeling sick, by Thursday morning I knew I needed to get to drs. There’s no taxis or buses and the neighbour I would have asked is the one I’ve been taking to the drs every 2 days as he’s sick. In the end I phone 112 and ask for an ambulance, they ask me isn’t there someone I can get to drive me? At this point I’m crying the floor. I had to use my mobile as the house phone is an odd set up through the satellite internet and won’t call emergency numbers, but after a few minutes it rings and it’s my gp. Both sets of people are simultaneously asking me my address. I try using the “3 words”, which describe where you are, and map co-ordinates but they don’t use them. I usually drive to meet people at the fuente but can’t do that, so I’m describing the dirt roads. In the end the ambulance got to my neighbour’s house and the wife walked him to my house! Ambulance man had to move my car out of the way. Oh dear.

Drs and nurses were lovely. Gave me pain injection and diagnosed kidney infection so I feel really stupid. I get about 4 a year and usually recognise them. I have urinalysis test strips at home but infection wasn’t showing, I also have antibiotics on hand to avoid all this drama. Still feel rubbish but it’s only been 30 hrs on antibiotics. Can’t drive my neighbour to drs today but luckily his wound is getting better so his wife can clean it today. Maybe take him tomorrow but might be Monday and I feel bad about that.

Ambulance man drove me home again! 

Obviously need to figure something out because this could happen again. My neighbour’s wife is going to come out with me for driving practice, she hasn’t driven for years.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heck @Jaf that sounds horrid. I hope the ABs work their magic and you feel better very soon xx


----------



## Jaf

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heck @Jaf that sounds horrid. I hope the ABs work their magic and you feel better very soon xx


Thanks lovely. Don't worry about me though, give Oscar a cuddle from me. I do hope he's eating again now! Xx


----------



## Cully

Oh boy that sounds like a real nightmare @Jaf 
It's good your neighbour could help out.
How are you feeling now?
It's a good idea to have some sort of plan prepared for that sort of thing happening. You never know when the unexpected might happen and the last thing you need is to be trying to organise yourself when your in pain and scared.


----------



## Tawny75

ewelsh said:


> The supplier on line is a drugs company so my pre payment certificate only applies to NHS. I often think Asthmatics shouldn't have to pay for their asthma medication, it's hardly self inflicted is it.
> I will buy if I have to as I really can not be without it. Strange times at the moment @Cully


I completely agree that asthmatics should not have to buy their meds. I have hypothyroidism and I have free prescriptions. If I don't take my meds I die. If you don't take your meds, you die. I don't see the difference personally.


----------



## Jaf

Cully said:


> Oh boy that sounds like a real nightmare @Jaf
> It's good your neighbour could help out.
> How are you feeling now?
> It's a good idea to have some sort of plan prepared for that sort of thing happening. You never know when the unexpected might happen and the last thing you need is to be trying to organise yourself when your in pain and scared.


I'm not really sure what to do, I thought that the "3 words" thing was universal as it was someone on a local group who said they used it. I guess I'll have to make some friends!

I'm feeling heaps better already, thanks.


----------



## TriTri

Jaf said:


> I'm in rural southern Spain. On Wednesday I started feeling sick, by Thursday morning I knew I needed to get to drs. There's no taxis or buses and the neighbour I would have asked is the one I've been taking to the drs every 2 days as he's sick. In the end I phone 112 and ask for an ambulance, they ask me isn't there someone I can get to drive me? At this point I'm crying the floor. I had to use my mobile as the house phone is an odd set up through the satellite internet and won't call emergency numbers, but after a few minutes it rings and it's my gp. Both sets of people are simultaneously asking me my address. I try using the "3 words", which describe where you are, and map co-ordinates but they don't use them. I usually drive to meet people at the fuente but can't do that, so I'm describing the dirt roads. In the end the ambulance got to my neighbour's house and the wife walked him to my house! Ambulance man had to move my car out of the way. Oh dear.
> 
> Drs and nurses were lovely. Gave me pain injection and diagnosed kidney infection so I feel really stupid. I get about 4 a year and usually recognise them. I have urinalysis test strips at home but infection wasn't showing, I also have antibiotics on hand to avoid all this drama. Still feel rubbish but it's only been 30 hrs on antibiotics. Can't drive my neighbour to drs today but luckily his wound is getting better so his wife can clean it today. Maybe take him tomorrow but might be Monday and I feel bad about that.
> 
> Ambulance man drove me home again!
> 
> Obviously need to figure something out because this could happen again. My neighbour's wife is going to come out with me for driving practice, she hasn't driven for years.


Oh poor you Jaf. I hope the neighbour's wife manages to learn to drive, as it could come in handy for you all. 
I downloaded the "what3words" APP a few weeks back, but had only just heard of it. Cully's advice sounds like good advice. Take care x


----------



## Charity

popcornsmum said:


> What a week we are having! The car failed its MOT Monday leaving OH unable to get to work all week as it couldnt be fixed easily or cheaply done had to buy a new car which needed MOTing so didnt get until today, then on Weds night FIL collapsed and got taken to hospital and we couldnt get over there as no car, I started a uni degree 4 weeks ago and realised last night I'd somehow missed some online tutorials as I didnt get any emails and none of the work I'd done on my phone had transferred to the desktop site so I have to do it all again! What a week!!! Still it can only get better right!?!
> Happy weekend everyone!


Sorry you've had such a grot week @popcornsmum. Hope your FIL will soon be better.



Jaf said:


> I'm in rural southern Spain. On Wednesday I started feeling sick, by Thursday morning I knew I needed to get to drs. There's no taxis or buses and the neighbour I would have asked is the one I've been taking to the drs every 2 days as he's sick. In the end I phone 112 and ask for an ambulance, they ask me isn't there someone I can get to drive me? At this point I'm crying the floor. I had to use my mobile as the house phone is an odd set up through the satellite internet and won't call emergency numbers, but after a few minutes it rings and it's my gp. Both sets of people are simultaneously asking me my address. I try using the "3 words", which describe where you are, and map co-ordinates but they don't use them. I usually drive to meet people at the fuente but can't do that, so I'm describing the dirt roads. In the end the ambulance got to my neighbour's house and the wife walked him to my house! Ambulance man had to move my car out of the way. Oh dear.
> 
> Drs and nurses were lovely. Gave me pain injection and diagnosed kidney infection so I feel really stupid. I get about 4 a year and usually recognise them. I have urinalysis test strips at home but infection wasn't showing, I also have antibiotics on hand to avoid all this drama. Still feel rubbish but it's only been 30 hrs on antibiotics. Can't drive my neighbour to drs today but luckily his wound is getting better so his wife can clean it today. Maybe take him tomorrow but might be Monday and I feel bad about that.
> 
> Ambulance man drove me home again!
> 
> Obviously need to figure something out because this could happen again. My neighbour's wife is going to come out with me for driving practice, she hasn't driven for years.


Oh dear @Jaf, hope you feel better soon. My OH uses the 3 Words but doesn't seem many folks do which is a shame as its brilliant..


----------



## Summercat

@popcornsmum 
Oh wow, that is a lot at once. Hope you have been able to relax a bit at the weekend.

@ewelsh 
I agree, with having them ring round for you to other pharmacies. They should be more helpful. If not necessarily picking it up for you but at least having another pharmacy hold it for you and you get it.


----------



## Willow_Warren

@popcornsmum @ewelsh hope you have some better luck soon!!

@Jaf hope you feel better soon... how worrying!!

On a different topic... my amazon delivery yesterday was a little over packaged... 5 tomato seeds










Hannah


----------



## Cully

Willow_Warren said:


> my amazon delivery yesterday was a little over packaged... 5 tomato seeds


Oh wow!! Why does it happen all the time using well oversized packaging? I'd love to know the reason. Apart from the silliness, it's very wasteful. 
I had two parcels yesterday with more than enough packing paper to fill a wheelie bin, just for cat food!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well it was a gruesome afternoon and we were wondering what to watch, settled on the Elton John biopic "Rocketman". I don't really Elton John (the odd song I like) but we really enjoyed it. Didn't realise it was a musical - but then I knew nothing about it. Two hours flew by!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So @ebonycat I'm just wondering how you're getting on with everything? I hope that all is going smoothly and you are feeling better now with your meds xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Just rung our vet as Bertie is due his annual check up and boosters next week to be told - "sorry no", only emergency appointments. Vet nurse did say that he can go up to 3 months overdue without any problems and to ring again in December when, hopefully, this new lockdown will be over.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm quite glad we've been to the vet three times in October with Oscar...hopefully that's enough for the rest of the year now! 

I'm sure Bertie won't mind missing his appointment


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm quite glad we've been to the vet three times in October with Oscar...hopefully that's enough for the rest of the year now!
> 
> I'm sure Bertie won't mind missing his appointment


I don't suppose he will - although to be honest he does rather fancy the head vet 'cos she always tell him what a lovely boy he is and makes a big fuss of him  Mind you the journey there is a different matter


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha! Another one that bats his eyelids at the lady vets then


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> So @ebonycat I'm just wondering how you're getting on with everything? I hope that all is going smoothly and you are feeling better now with your meds xx


Aww thank you for thinking of me Mrs F.
I'm down to two steroids a day now (was on six), I've had to stay on two a day for about a month now & cant stop them until my consultants tell me otherwise.
I haven't started the new drug yet.... I was expecting my local consultant to ring me last week but haven't heard from him yet. Hopefully I'll hear from him this week. If not I'll ring him.
I had to have a chest CT scan last week. I guess they want to check how my lungs are, if there's been any change since being on the steroids. So maybe they want to take a look at my lungs before starting this new drug??.
I'm glad I got my scan in before this new Lockdown.
I feel ok, managing my breathing a little better. Still get a little breathless if doing anything too much. So I'm still resting when I feel I have too.
Just plodding along the best I can  xx


----------



## Summercat

Keep on keeping on @ebonycat  we here are following your progress and thinking of you from afar. ❤


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> Keep on keeping on @ebonycat  we here are following your progress and thinking of you from afar. ❤


Aww thank you xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That all sounds positive then @ebonycat - plodding along is not a bad thing  I shall hold you in my thoughts xx


----------



## Charity

ebonycat said:


> Aww thank you for thinking of me Mrs F.
> I'm down to two steroids a day now (was on six), I've had to stay on two a day for about a month now & cant stop them until my consultants tell me otherwise.
> I haven't started the new drug yet.... I was expecting my local consultant to ring me last week but haven't heard from him yet. Hopefully I'll hear from him this week. If not I'll ring him.
> I had to have a chest CT scan last week. I guess they want to check how my lungs are, if there's been any change since being on the steroids. So maybe they want to take a look at my lungs before starting this new drug??.
> I'm glad I got my scan in before this new Lockdown.
> I feel ok, managing my breathing a little better. Still get a little breathless if doing anything too much. So I'm still resting when I feel I have too.
> Just plodding along the best I can  xx


I'm glad to hear you're progressing well @ebonycat. Resting is good and so is plodding


----------



## Cully

"Quick, close the window," I called to my son. "Moo's just ran in out of the wind".
Then "Oh don't bother, Sooty's waiting to come in".

"Where?" asks son.

"He's in the middle of the path."

"WHERE??"

"Right there by the ............oh! Sorry, it's a flowerpot."


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> "Quick, close the window," I called to my son. "Moo's just ran in out of the wind".
> Then "Oh don't bother, Sooty's waiting to come in".
> 
> "Where?" asks son.
> 
> "He's in the middle of the path."
> 
> "WHERE??"
> 
> "Right there by the ............oh! Sorry, it's a flowerpot."


:Hilarious


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> "Quick, close the window," I called to my son. "Moo's just ran in out of the wind".
> Then "Oh don't bother, Sooty's waiting to come in".
> 
> "Where?" asks son.
> 
> "He's in the middle of the path."
> 
> "WHERE??"
> 
> "Right there by the ............oh! Sorry, it's a flowerpot."


:Hilarious. Was it a bit dark outside @Cully? I hope so .


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> :Hilarious. Was it a bit dark outside @Cully? I hope so .


Nope. Middle of the day!:Wacky


----------



## ewelsh

We just reported more hare coursers in our fields unch


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Nope. Middle of the day!:Wacky


:Hilarious


----------



## TriTri

ewelsh said:


> We just reported more hare coursers in our fields unch


That's horrendous. So sorry for you @ewelsh. Let's hope karma deals with them today and now.


----------



## ewelsh

Well they were 4 men with 5 dogs, not all lurchers either so we are worried about the deer! You dare not approach them. No police yet either


----------



## Jaf

I took my neighbour to the drs today (closed yesterday because of holiday, so it’s been 6 days!). They were pleased with him.

Ambulance man had put my car’s suspension on high when he moved it!


----------



## Willow_Warren

I can only imagine boots ran out of small boxes!!! :Hilarious (A coupe of items were added to my order just to get free delivery!)

good box though... might be a keeper :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Summercat

Did the police ever show @ewelsh ?


----------



## ewelsh

Summercat said:


> Did the police ever show @ewelsh ?


Nope! We just have to hope they move on and find somewhere else to run their betting games!


----------



## TriTri

ewelsh said:


> Nope! We just have to hope they move on and find somewhere else to run their betting games!


That doesn't surprise me. I've seen the police drive right past these types and then tell me they've seen nothing .


----------



## popcornsmum

Omg I just need to say how I totally embarrassed myself today! 
Got a new carpet fitted today and I'd told the fitter we had an indoor cat who was in kitchen but could open the door. So fitter goes out to get something and comes in saying is that your cat on the doorstep? Quick panic but realise kitchen door is still shut so I twig it's our lovely visitor from down the road! So I say oh no that's not our cat its X but hes always coming to see us and we love him but he cant come in. At the same time the other fitter goes no that's my cat!! So I felt a right twit as I had never realised this dude was our neighbour  and then went on about how much we love his cat but so indont sound like a total cat lady insaid of course we have an indoor cat who really hates us so we love having a cat to stroke lmao!  and when he said yeah hes always at ur house the 4 year old says yeah cos mum really loves him!!


----------



## ChaosCat

popcornsmum said:


> Omg I just need to say how I totally embarrassed myself today!
> Got a new carpet fitted today and I'd told the fitter we had an indoor cat who was in kitchen but could open the door. So fitter goes out to get something and comes in saying is that your cat on the doorstep? Quick panic but realise kitchen door is still shut so I twig it's our lovely visitor from down the road! So I say oh no that's not our cat its X but hes always coming to see us and we love him but he cant come in. At the same time the other fitter goes no that's my cat!! So I felt a right twit as I had never realised this dude was our neighbour  and then went on about how much we love his cat but so indont sound like a total cat lady insaid of course we have an indoor cat who really hates us so we love having a cat to stroke lmao!  and when he said yeah hes always at ur house the 4 year old says yeah cos mum really loves him!!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Oh that made me chuckle @popcornsmum. :Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

popcornsmum said:


> Omg I just need to say how I totally embarrassed myself today!
> Got a new carpet fitted today and I'd told the fitter we had an indoor cat who was in kitchen but could open the door. So fitter goes out to get something and comes in saying is that your cat on the doorstep? Quick panic but realise kitchen door is still shut so I twig it's our lovely visitor from down the road! So I say oh no that's not our cat its X but hes always coming to see us and we love him but he cant come in. At the same time the other fitter goes no that's my cat!! So I felt a right twit as I had never realised this dude was our neighbour  and then went on about how much we love his cat but so indont sound like a total cat lady insaid of course we have an indoor cat who really hates us so we love having a cat to stroke lmao!  and when he said yeah hes always at ur house the 4 year old says yeah cos mum really loves him!!


That is hilarious :Hilarious:Hilarious one story you will re live time and time again every time you Hoover that carpet


----------



## Jaf

Grrr. Someone on local Facebook group has a gorgeous kitten looking for a home, they have had him castrated and said he’s about 12 weeks old. Someone has commented that cats shouldn’t be castrated that young as “it causes problems later on”. Grrrr. I just hope people don’t believe her, I’ve replied but I don’t know what good it’ll do.


----------



## TriTri

Jaf said:


> Grrr. Someone on local Facebook group has a gorgeous kitten looking for a home, they have had him castrated and said he's about 12 weeks old. Someone has commented that cats shouldn't be castrated that young as "it causes problems later on". Grrrr. I just hope people don't believe her, I've replied but I don't know what good it'll do.


Well done @Jaf, you've done your bit...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hahahaha! Seeing all the kittens on here make me go "aaawwww". So I asked Oscar if he'd like a kitten to play with. 

He politely declined my offer


----------



## ewelsh

A kitten for Oscar Woo ummmmmmmm well I actually think it could be a good idea, but of interest, some company. Having a youngster around an older pet I something I have always done! But you have to decide IF you could cope with it if you have to keep them apart!

I am now imagining a tiny Oscar


----------



## Charity

I second Oscar. He wants a quiet life doing his own thing plus he wouldn't want to share his Mum and Dad with a young upstart.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh I wouldn’t do it to him, no way! No matter how much a teeny tiny tabby would pull at my heart strings! He likes his life on his own with us I think. 

Plus I do think my cat vocation is with older cats - and one at a time, they’re too expensive.


----------



## ebonycat

I think I'll have to agree with @Charity & Oscar.

You, HD & Oscar have such a special, loving relationship,
Oscar wouldn't want to share you both.


Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh I wouldn't do it to him, no way! No matter how much a teeny tiny tabby would pull at my heart strings! He likes his life on his own with us I think.
> 
> Plus I do think my cat vocation is with older cats - and one at a time, they're too expensive.


You & HD have such a loving, close relationship with Oscar. He trusts & loves you both completely.
It's really such a special bond you all have xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Julian the Box King!

He is also a designer, he helped with creating The Stinkaroo. It's the very smelly kangaroo he was 'helping' to make. Jules wants you all to know that his design is now on Classifieds!


----------



## slartibartfast

The best bed ever!


----------



## slartibartfast

Today is the 4th anniversary of Riddick's death, I miss my baby so much and hate FIP with all my heart.


----------



## Cully

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 454982
> 
> The best bed ever!


Is that a box (bed) with the contents still in it? I'm sure I spy tins :Cat


----------



## slartibartfast

Cully said:


> Is that a box (bed) with the contents still in it? I'm sure I spy tins :Cat


Yes and they find it very comfortable.


----------



## Tawny75

What a horrible day. The transport with Trixie was supposed to leave a week today with another 19 or so dogs all going to their forever homes from the rescue in Romania. However with 12 hours notice the Eurotunnel have said that commercial transports are limited to 5 animals only which means the rescue cannot afford to make the trip. This doesn't just affect the rescue we are adopting from but those all across Europe who rehome dogs in the UK. 

I am devastated as are all adopters who had dogs and cats coming over on the transport. The Eurotunnel is making no distinction between animals travelling with all the DEFRA paperwork to named adopters than the hideous puppy and kitten farmers who ship in poorly babies taken far too early from their mothers. Anybody who looks at the mixed breed moggies and mongrels can see that they are rescue animals and not purebred kittens and puppies.

Sev is currently laid asleep with one paw protectively on my shoulder while Lily is close by too. Cats definitely know....


----------



## Charity

Tawny75 said:


> What a horrible day. The transport with Trixie was supposed to leave a week today with another 19 or so dogs all going to their forever homes from the rescue in Romania. However with 12 hours notice the Eurotunnel have said that commercial transports are limited to 5 animals only which means the rescue cannot afford to make the trip. This doesn't just affect the rescue we are adopting from but those all across Europe who rehome dogs in the UK.
> 
> I am devastated as are all adopters who had dogs and cats coming over on the transport. The Eurotunnel is making no distinction between animals travelling with all the DEFRA paperwork to named adopters than the hideous puppy and kitten farmers who ship in poorly babies taken far too early from their mothers. Anybody who looks at the mixed breed moggies and mongrels can see that they are rescue animals and not purebred kittens and puppies.
> 
> Sev is currently laid asleep with one paw protectively on my shoulder while Lily is close by too. Cats definitely know....


What a disappointment @Tawny75. I don't know anything about this sort of arrangement but I suppose its too big a project and too expensive to make alternative plans of any sort. So what happens now?


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> What a horrible day. The transport with Trixie was supposed to leave a week today with another 19 or so dogs all going to their forever homes from the rescue in Romania. However with 12 hours notice the Eurotunnel have said that commercial transports are limited to 5 animals only which means the rescue cannot afford to make the trip. This doesn't just affect the rescue we are adopting from but those all across Europe who rehome dogs in the UK.
> 
> I am devastated as are all adopters who had dogs and cats coming over on the transport. The Eurotunnel is making no distinction between animals travelling with all the DEFRA paperwork to named adopters than the hideous puppy and kitten farmers who ship in poorly babies taken far too early from their mothers. Anybody who looks at the mixed breed moggies and mongrels can see that they are rescue animals and not purebred kittens and puppies.
> 
> Sev is currently laid asleep with one paw protectively on my shoulder while Lily is close by too. Cats definitely know....


My sneaky mind immediately thought - can't the rescue transport all the dogs in one vehicle up to the tunnel, split the group into units of 5 to cross the channel before reuniting the group to finish the journey once in England?


----------



## Cully

That's so frustrating for you @Tawny75 . I really hope they can get their act together so all those poor animals can finally reach their destination asap, and you can have the longed for cuddle with Trixie.


----------



## Tawny75

Charity said:


> What a disappointment @Tawny75. I don't know anything about this sort of arrangement but I suppose its too big a project and too expensive to make alternative plans of any sort. So what happens now?


 We don't know flying is too expensive and the ferries also have restrictions so all the rescues are trying to work something out.



SbanR said:


> My sneaky mind immediately thought - can't the rescue transport all the dogs in one vehicle up to the tunnel, split the group into units of 5 to cross the channel before reuniting the group to finish the journey once in England?


 they can but that would still be so many vehicles that have to travel 3000km to the tunnel and 5 or 6 fares to pay which many wont be able to afford.



Cully said:


> That's so frustrating for you @Tawny75 . I really hope they can get their act together so all those poor animals can finally reach their destination asap, and you can have the longed for cuddle with Trixie.


 we can but hope. Xx


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> We don't know flying is too expensive and the ferries also have restrictions so all the rescues are trying to work something out.
> 
> they can but that would still be so many vehicles that have to travel 3000km to the tunnel and 5 or 6 fares to pay which many wont be able to afford.
> 
> we can but hope. Xx


No, no. One large vehicle to transport the entire group to the tunnel, to be met by several smaller vans for the tunnel crossing.
So possibly volunteers with charity's own vans, or van hire only for return tunnel crossing. Once on English soil, reunite the group in the big vehicle


----------



## Tawny75

SbanR said:


> No, no. One large vehicle to transport the entire group to the tunnel, to be met by several smaller vans for the tunnel crossing.
> So possibly volunteers with charity's own vans, or van hire only for return tunnel crossing. Once on English soil, reunite the group in the big vehicle


 It may come to the charity bringing them as far as Calais, and then a group of us going over and bringing them in to the UK. We just don't know yet


----------



## Jaf

Could you appeal for help from any driver that’s going to be on the train? If they could take one crate each just through the chunnel?


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @Tawny75 that is so disappointing. Can you go and get her yourself? After lockdown?


----------



## Tawny75

Fab news! Eurotunnel have added a clause that DEFRA transports are allowed to transport up to 20 animals. The transport company have worked it all out with extra vehicles for the crossing and they will go back and forth bringing them over so she is going to arrive at some point next weekend!!! I am so happy I could cry


----------



## Charity

That's such good news @Tawny75, so pleased for you and all the other adopters.


----------



## Cully

I'm really happy for you @Tawny75 . Next weekend wont come soon enough for you.


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> Fab news! Eurotunnel have added a clause that DEFRA transports are allowed to transport up to 20 animals. The transport company have worked it all out with extra vehicles for the crossing and they will go back and forth bringing them over so she is going to arrive at some point next weekend!!! I am so happy I could cry


Happy news!! So glad for you.


----------



## ebonycat

Yay fantastic news @Tawny75 xx


----------



## ewelsh

Oh great news @Tawny75 the fun will soon begin


----------



## popcornsmum

Who wants to hear a funny story?

Last night whilst watching The Queens Gambit on NF (which I totally recommend btw!) Popcorn jumped up behind me and started pulling my hair with her teeth and kneading my head kind of like a head massage given by someone with a knife! 
Anyway after a couple of mins she pulled a chunk of my hair so hard with her teeth so I said OW! And turned my head slightly towards her at which point she smacked me across forehead with her paw but the sound that slap made, my OH heard it from across the room and laughed so hard she had tears running down her face saying you just got smacked in the face by a cat!  she is honestly the mentalist cat I have ever come across!! I mean just look at her!


----------



## Charity

Oh Popcorn, you do have some funny ways of showing affection :Jawdrop


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> Oh Popcorn, you do have some funny ways of showing affection :Jawdrop


Shes totally bonkers!!!


----------



## ebonycat

popcornsmum said:


> Who wants to hear a funny story?
> 
> Last night whilst watching The Queens Gambit on NF (which I totally recommend btw!) Popcorn jumped up behind me and started pulling my hair with her teeth and kneading my head kind of like a head massage given by someone with a knife!
> Anyway after a couple of mins she pulled a chunk of my hair so hard with her teeth so I said OW! And turned my head slightly towards her at which point she smacked me across forehead with her paw but the sound that slap made, my OH heard it from across the room and laughed so hard she had tears running down her face saying you just got smacked in the face by a cat!  she is honestly the mentalist cat I have ever come across!! I mean just look at her!
> 
> View attachment 455449


:Hilarious:Hilarious Thank you for making me laugh out loud


----------



## popcornsmum

ebonycat said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious Thank you for making me laugh out loud


I'm glad i could oblige!  Shes just jumped up on the sofa and I told her I am not having a repetition of last night! So shes on the floor sulking!


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> I'm glad i could oblige!  Shes just jumped up on the sofa and I told her I am not having a repetition of last night! So shes on the floor sulking!


Oh dear, Popcorn. There's no satisfying some folk is there?
First she complains that you bite and scratch.
Now when you're wanting to demonstrate your loving side she rejects you


----------



## popcornsmum

What on actual earth is wrong with this cat?!?! She has only gone and smacked me again the back of my head this time!!  I think I need Jackson Galaxy to sort her out! I cant even watch TV in peace!


----------



## popcornsmum

SbanR said:


> Oh dear, Popcorn. There's no satisfying some folk is there?
> First she complains that you bite and scratch.
> Now when you're wanting to demonstrate your loving side she rejects you


Now read my latest post! She is an absolute psycho!  loving side erm that's well out the window!


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> What on actual earth is wrong with this cat?!?! She has only gone and smacked me again the back of my head this time!!  I think I need Jackson Galaxy to sort her out! I cant even watch TV in peace!
> View attachment 455508


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
That's telling you off for rejecting her, you integrate!
:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## popcornsmum

SbanR said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> That's telling you off for rejecting her, you integrate!
> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


I stroked her right before she did it! She is always offered love but usually refuses it!


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> I stroked her right before she did it! She is always offered love but usually refuses it!


I can't get this picture of Popcorn smacking the back of your head out of my mind
Like a mum smacking the back of a child's head for being naughty:Hilarious


----------



## popcornsmum

SbanR said:


> I can't get this picture of Popcorn smacking the back of your head out of my mind
> Like a mum smacking the back of a child's head for being naughty:Hilarious


Yep that's it and the sound of the slap!


----------



## Jaf

Lori is a little bit like that. She comes to me, asks for a cuddle, and smacks me when she had enough. And swears at me. Luckily she doesn’t hit hard and it’s not very often.

The worst is if she gets a claw caught, if I try to help she flies into a rage! Painful if it’s my leg she’s caught on.


----------



## Summercat

Thanks for the Popcorn posts @popcornsmum, a bit of humor is always good.


----------



## popcornsmum

Summercat said:


> Thanks for the Popcorn posts @popcornsmum, a bit of humor is always good.


You're welcome theres always humour with Popcorn!


----------



## popcornsmum

Jaf said:


> Lori is a little bit like that. She comes to me, asks for a cuddle, and smacks me when she had enough. And swears at me. Luckily she doesn't hit hard and it's not very often.
> 
> The worst is if she gets a claw caught, if I try to help she flies into a rage! Painful if it's my leg she's caught on.


Ooh the claw sounds painful!


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Lori is a little bit like that. She comes to me, asks for a cuddle, and smacks me when she had enough. And swears at me. Luckily she doesn't hit hard and it's not very often.
> 
> The worst is if she gets a claw caught, if I try to help she flies into a rage! Painful if it's my leg she's caught on.


Oh I'm afraid if Misty gets a claw caught anywhere she is left to sort it out herself
I learnt early on not to try and help
Still bear the scars!!


----------



## SbanR

@popcornsmum is Fish Fish still in good health? It did look on its last legs a while back


----------



## ewelsh

My old girl is 14 today, quite an achievement for a Labrador. She is slowing down now with a few Heath issues, so I am celebrating every day I have her with me to love.

Here is my beautiful Sophie in her prime!


----------



## Charity

@popcornsmum, I just saw this and thought of you straight away


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> My old girl is 14 today, quite an achievement for a Labrador. She is slowing down now with a few Heath issues, so I am celebrating every day I have her with me to love.
> 
> Here is my beautiful Sophie in her prime!
> View attachment 455544
> View attachment 455545


Big Happy Birthday Sophie xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww Happy Birthday, Sophie  Hope you have lots of yummy treats xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Random post alert: if anyone is stuck for something to watch and has Netflix, I thoroughly recommend The Queen's Gambit. It's great - and it's only a single season, seven episode "thing" - we are halfway through now.


----------



## popcornsmum

SbanR said:


> @popcornsmum is Fish Fish still in good health? It did look on its last legs a while back










Fish Fish is still going strong!! Lol


----------



## popcornsmum

ewelsh said:


> My old girl is 14 today, quite an achievement for a Labrador. She is slowing down now with a few Heath issues, so I am celebrating every day I have her with me to love.
> 
> Here is my beautiful Sophie in her prime!
> View attachment 455544
> View attachment 455545


Awww Happy Birthday beautiful girl!


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> @popcornsmum, I just saw this and thought of you straight away
> 
> View attachment 455546


Hahahaha very true!!


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Random post alert: if anyone is stuck for something to watch and has Netflix, I thoroughly recommend The Queen's Gambit. It's great - and it's only a single season, seven episode "thing" - we are halfway through now.


I have watched it  it's really good! Oh the ending is.........:Smuggrin


----------



## Cully

@ewelsh Happy 14th Birthday Sophie. Now don't forget that means you can have 14 things you really want and nobody can say 'no'!


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> My old girl is 14 today, quite an achievement for a Labrador. She is slowing down now with a few Heath issues, so I am celebrating every day I have her with me to love.
> 
> Here is my beautiful Sophie in her prime!
> View attachment 455544
> View attachment 455545


A very Happy Birthday gorgeous Sophie, no doubt your mama has something extra special for your dinner.
I hope you've had a fabulous day with your sisters & a cosy night is planned for you all :Kiss xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

Happy birthday Sophie x x


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> @popcornsmum, I just saw this and thought of you straight away
> 
> View attachment 455546


ROFL!!!!!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> View attachment 455554
> Fish Fish is still going strong!! Lol


It seems to have recovered remarkably well!


----------



## SbanR

Happy Birthday Sophie.


----------



## Jaf

I bought myself a caramel chocolate treat. Had a spoonful and could taste alcohol, checked the package and it has 1% alcohol!!! Now, it should be in huge writing for allergies etc...but I’m well impressed with my tastebuds. Also how much alcohol would I need to get a reaction? (I’m teetotal). I reckon I need to eat another one to be sure?!?


----------



## Willow_Warren

Jaf said:


> I bought myself a caramel chocolate treat. Had a spoonful and could taste alcohol, checked the package and it has 1% alcohol!!! Now, it should be in huge writing for allergies etc...but I'm well impressed with my tastebuds. Also how much alcohol would I need to get a reaction? (I'm teetotal). I reckon I need to eat another one to be sure?!?


Has to have a "warning" / "statement" if above a certain % (I really should know what that is as it's my job to write food labels - but I can't remember off hand).

Only the recognised 14 recognised allergens can go in bold (labelling regs don't permit anything else to go into bold).

That said if I was writing an product label for something that contained alcohol I would usually try and include it in the subscription on front of pack.

This said I'm supposed to start work in 3 minutes and I'm still in my dressing gown!! (erm... best get on it as I think the 8.15 zoom meeting has been re-instated)

Hannah


----------



## Jaf

Willow_Warren said:


> Has to have a "warning" / "statement" if above a certain % (I really should know what that is as it's my job to write food labels - but I can't remember off hand).
> 
> Only the recognised 14 recognised allergens can go in bold (labelling regs don't permit anything else to go into bold).
> 
> That said if I was writing an product label for something that contained alcohol I would usually try and include it in the subscription on front of pack.
> 
> This said I'm supposed to start work in 3 minutes and I'm still in my dressing gown!! (erm... best get on it as I think the 8.15 zoom meeting has been re-instated)
> 
> Hannah


That's very interesting, thanks Hannah. Hope your meeting went ok, I would loathe being on video, especially first thing!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

"Married at First Sight"....really? Lorks.

I actually think it's worse as a concept than "Naked Attraction"...


----------



## popcornsmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> "Married at First Sight"....really? Lorks.
> 
> I actually think it's worse as a concept than "Naked Attraction"...


Love is Blind was the most bizarre match making program I have ever seen!


----------



## popcornsmum

Not exactly trivia but Popcorns off to a cattery whilst we get new heating and bathroom and has to be wormed and fleaed before she goes! As shes indoor I've not done her since a kitten check up at the vets7 years ago! so what do I use!?!


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> Not exactly trivia but Popcorns off to a cattery whilst we get new heating and bathroom and has to be wormed and fleaed before she goes! As shes indoor I've not done her since a kitten check up at the vets7 years ago! so what do I use!?!


Milbemax, wormer, from vet.
Advantage spot on, buy online.


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Milbemax, wormer, from vet.
> Advantage spot on, buy online.


Yes, agree with @SbanR


----------



## Cully

@popcornsmum , avoid flea treatment with fipronil as the active ingredient as it's not effective in some geographical areas.
I agree, Milbemax tablet for worms and Advantage spot on for fleas are a popular combination. 
First, catch your reluctant cat. So good luck with that.


----------



## SbanR

@popcornsmum before doing the spot on, have the pipette in your pocket for a while first to bring the fluid up to body temperature. That'll make it less traumatic for all involved!


----------



## popcornsmum

Thanks everyone knew I'd get the answer here!  Shes gonna hate me!


----------



## Jaf

I think I’m going a bit peculiar. I already talk and sing to the cats, meooooow at the moon (cos howling is a bit too dog), now apparently I “mi mi mick mi mi” at birds. Oh dear. It was an unusual bird, some sort of dove I think.


----------



## Cully

very funny Jaf. 
I felt I had to explain to a stranger in the car park after he'd heard me continuously calling :Singing'Moo, Moo', Moo' that I was trying to find my cat. So embarrassing:Shamefullyembarrased!


----------



## popcornsmum

I've not been this excited over an album launch since like 2000 but my STEPS signed album arrived today and it's really good!  Any other STEPS fans here?!


----------



## Tawny75

Trixie is home! Sev and Lily have retreated upstairs, Sev keeps coming down for a sniff and then goes upstairs again, but Trixie has not made any sign of chasing at all which is fab news.


----------



## Cully

Tawny75 said:


> Trixie is home! Sev and Lily have retreated upstairs, Sev keeps coming down for a sniff and then goes upstairs again, but Trixie has not made any sign of chasing at all which is fab news.
> 
> View attachment 455845
> View attachment 455846


Oh my word, she is gorgeous. I'm so happy for you to finally have her home, where she belongs.


----------



## ebonycat

Tawny75 said:


> Trixie is home! Sev and Lily have retreated upstairs, Sev keeps coming down for a sniff and then goes upstairs again, but Trixie has not made any sign of chasing at all which is fab news.
> 
> View attachment 455845
> View attachment 455846


Oh I'm so pleased she's finally home.
She's gorgeous, very cute.
I'm glad intros are going smoothly, I'm sure in a few days they will all become firm friends xx


----------



## SbanR

She's gorgeous @Tawny75 . Love her markings


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> very funny Jaf.
> I felt I had to explain to a stranger in the car park after he'd heard me continuously calling :Singing'Moo, Moo', Moo' that I was trying to find my cat. So embarrassing:Shamefullyembarrased!


All that mooing, lucky he didn't call you a silly _cow_...:Cow.. :Hilarious:Hilarious.


----------



## ChaosCat

@Tawny75 
Welcome cute little Trixie!


----------



## ebonycat

Morning everyone, up to feed Lady & give her her insulin injection & other meds. Have been an insomniac this week, very rough week sleep wise but slept better last night.

@Tawny75 I hope Trixie had a settled night.

Have a nice Sunday all xx


----------



## Tawny75

ebonycat said:


> Morning everyone, up to feed Lady & give her her insulin injection & other meds. Have been an insomniac this week, very rough week sleep wise but slept better last night.
> 
> @Tawny75 I hope Trixie had a settled night.
> 
> Have a nice Sunday all xx


Thank you all for Trixies welcome x.

We had a very good night, Trixie slept in her crate upstairs at the bottom of our bed and Sev slept on the bed as usual. Lily is still in daughters room so we make sure we give her plenty of fuss. Sev has gone out on his usual patrol so we shall see what happens later.

Trixie is currently learning how to wear a collar and be on a lead as she has not had to wear one before, one of the old collars we had for Lily is coming in very handy as the one we bought is far far too big!

All in all we feel we have had a successful time so far.


----------



## ewelsh

That is great @Tawny75 Trixie must be a calm girl after all that upheaval. Imagine if that were us, taken away from all our friends, travelling, then a new house with new smells, new humans AND other fury friends!

Fair play she is doing SO well. Bless her xxxx


----------



## Charity

I've been wondering how things were today for Trixie. Hope her journey was OK. She's a darling. I'm sure Severus and Lily will soon tell her whose boss..


----------



## Summercat

Glad you were able to get Trixie home @Tawny75, she is a cutie ❤


----------



## popcornsmum

Just took Popcorn to a new vet as weve moved too far away to go to our old one. Told them she was agressive and that it was a good job they're wearing face shields! so the vet said "but she can be handled to give her jabs tho?" Errr No! Anyway they had to drench her in Pet Remedy and use the crush cage and then she came out growling  the vet said how agressive she is and when I said oh shes taken to smacking me round the head each night she said that Popcorn is lucky to still be here!


----------



## Summercat

My gosh @popcornsmum 

@ebonycat Hope you had better rest last night


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> My gosh @popcornsmum
> 
> @ebonycat Hope you had better rest last night


Thank you for asking but nope I didn't :Bawling

I have to get up around 4.30 everyday to feed Lady her breakfast for 5 & give her her eye meds, 3 different types & give her her insulin injection.
She's very good & let's me do it all.
We then go back to bed for an hour or two.

I've always struggled with not sleeping well & when I have managed to sleep I would have vivid nightmares.
Nightmares started after my dad died when I was 9.
Thankfully I've only had a couple of nightmares in the last six months.
I've tried everything & I mean everything to have a better nights sleep, nothing works.
I have once or twice resorted to begging my Drs to prescribe sleeping tablets but even they didn't work, just made my heart race & made me feel awful.
I've had grief counselling to try & stop the nightmares & they stopped for awhile but then started again.
I just plod along the best I can.
We all have our troubles & I've just accepted mine.
If I can sleep four or five hours in a night I'm happy xx


----------



## popcornsmum

ebonycat said:


> Thank you for asking but nope I didn't :Bawling
> 
> I have to get up around 4.30 everyday to feed Lady her breakfast for 5 & give her her eye meds, 3 different types & give her her insulin injection.
> She's very good & let's me do it all.
> We then go back to bed for an hour or two.
> 
> I've always struggled with not sleeping well & when I have managed to sleep I would have vivid nightmares.
> Nightmares started after my dad died when I was 9.
> Thankfully I've only had a couple of nightmares in the last six months.
> I've tried everything & I mean everything to have a better nights sleep, nothing works.
> I have once or twice resorted to begging my Drs to prescribe sleeping tablets but even they didn't work, just made my heart race & made me feel awful.
> I've had grief counselling to try & stop the nightmares & they stopped for awhile but then started again.
> I just plod along the best I can.
> We all have our troubles & I've just accepted mine.
> If I can sleep four or five hours in a night I'm happy xx


Have you tried like a hypnosis meditation to listen to before you fall asleep? I find it really helps with anxiety. X


----------



## popcornsmum

Back from leaving Popcorn at the cattery and in true form she spat at me attempting to get her out of her basket!  She really wasnt happy and growled the entire time I was there but hopefully she settles in and is okay. I'm so sad tho and miss her so much but it is nice being able to sit on the sofa without a smack to the head.


----------



## Charity

popcornsmum said:


> Back from leaving Popcorn at the cattery and in true form she spat at me attempting to get her out of her basket!  She really wasnt happy and growled the entire time I was there but hopefully she settles in and is okay. I'm so sad tho and miss her so much but it is nice being able to sit on the sofa without a smack to the head.


Bet she's really missing beating you up tonight


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> Bet she's really missing beating you up tonight


I bet she is too!


----------



## ebonycat

popcornsmum said:


> Have you tried like a hypnosis meditation to listen to before you fall asleep? I find it really helps with anxiety. X


I've tried a couple of sleep hypnosis cds. Paul McKenna & another one, can't remember the other one. They seem to work once or twice then stop.
I have wanted to one day go under hypnosis to see if that would help.
Which one have you found helpful? xx


----------



## Summercat

@ebonycat 
Have you tried valerian? Here they sell it in liquid form for human use and you can mix a little with water and drink it. It is good for anxiety and may help your sleep + nightmares. If not in liquid form maybe as a tea but I am told the liquid is stronger.


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> @ebonycat
> Have you tried valerian? Here they sell it in liquid form for human use and you can mix a little with water and drink it. It is good for anxiety and may help your sleep + nightmares. If not in liquid form maybe as a tea but I am told the liquid is stronger.


It can be bought as a tincture from herbalists.
A few drops added to water.


----------



## popcornsmum

ebonycat said:


> I've tried a couple of sleep hypnosis cds. Paul McKenna & another one, can't remember the other one. They seem to work once or twice then stop.
> I have wanted to one day go under hypnosis to see if that would help.
> Which one have you found helpful? xx


Over the years have been under hypnosis twice in London from 2 different therapists both work in tv and radio so werent cheap. One gave me a hypnosis cd which did really work well at night to get me to sleep and stay asleep. It did make lot of difference seeing them at diff stages of my life and both helped in dof ways. I would recommend it.


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> @ebonycat
> Have you tried valerian? Here they sell it in liquid form for human use and you can mix a little with water and drink it. It is good for anxiety and may help your sleep + nightmares. If not in liquid form maybe as a tea but I am told the liquid is stronger.


Yes, unfortunately it didn't work for me but thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

popcornsmum said:


> Over the years have been under hypnosis twice in London from 2 different therapists both work in tv and radio so werent cheap. One gave me a hypnosis cd which did really work well at night to get me to sleep and stay asleep. It did make lot of difference seeing them at diff stages of my life and both helped in dof ways. I would recommend it.


I'll definitely look more into it then in the new year.
I believe there's a hypnosis clinic not too far away.
Thank you xx


----------



## popcornsmum

Despite her being so boopy I am desperately missing Popcorn  I cant wait til she comes home, the house is so quiet and uneventful without her :Arghh


----------



## ebonycat

Evening friends, just asking if I can have a few positive vibes for tomorrow, please.

I’ve got a ‘phone’ consultation tomorrow afternoon. 
Meant to be around 2pm but I’ve been told that it could basically be anytime.

It’s with my ‘local’ lung specialist, to discuss how things are going (they aren’t going that well these last few days), to discuss the new drug that I’ve meant to have started a month or so ago (Covid’s fault), to discuss my actual condition & the prognosis.

I know you shouldn’t google things but it’s sending me crazy, the prognosis information online does not work in my favour 

I really need a good nights sleep tonight (doubt this very much) & to be able to think straight tomorrow.

My local lung specialist has spoken with my Brompton lung specialist so I know they are working together through all this.

I’m still on steroids, they have weaned me down to a low dose now but still I’ve gained weight which I’m really not happy about, it’s really getting me down.

Breathing is sort of ok but a bit of a struggle at times.

I still can’t believe I’ve got a lung disease brought on by me having the flu & pneumonia. Up until this time last year I was fit, healthy, have never smoked, have one or two drinks at Christmas & new year & ok I had mental health issues but I was working through it all. 
Then bang couldn’t breath.
It’s really been a [email protected] year 

Need to pull myself together & get through tomorrow & remember to ask all the questions that I have.

Sorry for rambling. 
Thinking positive xx


----------



## SbanR

Sending you lots of love n virtual hugs @ebonycat 
Xxx


----------



## popcornsmum

ebonycat said:


> Evening friends, just asking if I can have a few positive vibes for tomorrow, please.
> 
> I've got a 'phone' consultation tomorrow afternoon.
> Meant to be around 2pm but I've been told that it could basically be anytime.
> 
> It's with my 'local' lung specialist, to discuss how things are going (they aren't going that well these last few days), to discuss the new drug that I've meant to have started a month or so ago (Covid's fault), to discuss my actual condition & the prognosis.
> 
> I know you shouldn't google things but it's sending me crazy, the prognosis information online does not work in my favour
> 
> I really need a good nights sleep tonight (doubt this very much) & to be able to think straight tomorrow.
> 
> My local lung specialist has spoken with my Brompton lung specialist so I know they are working together through all this.
> 
> I'm still on steroids, they have weaned me down to a low dose now but still I've gained weight which I'm really not happy about, it's really getting me down.
> 
> Breathing is sort of ok but a bit of a struggle at times.
> 
> I still can't believe I've got a lung disease brought on by me having the flu & pneumonia. Up until this time last year I was fit, healthy, have never smoked, have one or two drinks at Christmas & new year & ok I had mental health issues but I was working through it all.
> Then bang couldn't breath.
> It's really been a [email protected] year
> 
> Need to pull myself together & get through tomorrow & remember to ask all the questions that I have.
> 
> Sorry for rambling.
> Thinking positive xx


Sounds like a really tough year bless you. Avoid Dr Google!! Google always says the worst! Sending positive vibes for tomorrow xx


----------



## Trixie1

ebonycat said:


> Evening friends, just asking if I can have a few positive vibes for tomorrow, please.
> 
> I've got a 'phone' consultation tomorrow afternoon.
> Meant to be around 2pm but I've been told that it could basically be anytime.
> 
> It's with my 'local' lung specialist, to discuss how things are going (they aren't going that well these last few days), to discuss the new drug that I've meant to have started a month or so ago (Covid's fault), to discuss my actual condition & the prognosis.
> 
> I know you shouldn't google things but it's sending me crazy, the prognosis information online does not work in my favour
> 
> I really need a good nights sleep tonight (doubt this very much) & to be able to think straight tomorrow.
> 
> My local lung specialist has spoken with my Brompton lung specialist so I know they are working together through all this.
> 
> I'm still on steroids, they have weaned me down to a low dose now but still I've gained weight which I'm really not happy about, it's really getting me down.
> 
> Breathing is sort of ok but a bit of a struggle at times.
> 
> I still can't believe I've got a lung disease brought on by me having the flu & pneumonia. Up until this time last year I was fit, healthy, have never smoked, have one or two drinks at Christmas & new year & ok I had mental health issues but I was working through it all.
> Then bang couldn't breath.
> It's really been a [email protected] year
> 
> Need to pull myself together & get through tomorrow & remember to ask all the questions that I have.
> 
> Sorry for rambling.
> Thinking positive xx


Thinking of you today and sending tonnes of positive vibes, strength and love your way. xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning @ebonycat - I'm sure you've been awake for ages. Positive thoughts and love on the way from here, hope you get answers to all your questions and don't forget to ask them to repeat what they've said if you didn't quite catch it the first time.

I will be thinking of you and sending all the vibes I can muster xxxx


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Sending you lots of love n virtual hugs @ebonycat
> Xxx


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

popcornsmum said:


> Sounds like a really tough year bless you. Avoid Dr Google!! Google always says the worst! Sending positive vibes for tomorrow xx


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

Trixie1 said:


> Thinking of you today and sending tonnes of positive vibes, strength and love your way. xxx


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good morning @ebonycat - I'm sure you've been awake for ages. Positive thoughts and love on the way from here, hope you get answers to all your questions and don't forget to ask them to repeat what they've said if you didn't quite catch it the first time.
> 
> I will be thinking of you and sending all the vibes I can muster xxxx


Thank you xx


----------



## Summercat

Hi @ebonycat 
Sorry, I did not see your message last night but hope all goes well with your consultation.
About the valerian I think I may have mentioned it previously but was not sure, I do recall mentioning melatonin. Hope the hypnosis that was suggested works for you.
Sending a hug and Biggles & Jack send good wishes and furry kisses.
Xx


----------



## Jackie C

Hi, everyone, not been on this thread, previously, thought I'd join. Sorry for the late arrival!



ebonycat said:


> I still can't believe I've got a lung disease brought on by me having the flu & pneumonia. Up until this time last year I was fit, healthy, have never smoked, have one or two drinks at Christmas & new year & ok I had mental health issues but I was working through it all.
> Then bang couldn't breath.


My OH has had lung problems for many years, and finally got a confirmed diagnosis a couple of weeks ago: bronchiectasis.
To cut a long story short, the consultant reckons it stemmed from a chest infection he had in the 1980s that wasn't treated.

I hope you manage to have a helpful discussion with your consultant this afternoon.


----------



## Jackie C

Ugh, a minor annoyance.
I've has one and a half weeks off work (which has been delightful). Mostly relaxing, but I also thought I'd gut the spare room and our bedroom. I've gone through old clothes/bits of crap we've accumulated. Only did an hour a day, as I didn't want to drive myself nuts, that and I'm allergic to dust. (I didn't want to let OH help, because of his chest).
But I've broken its back. Anyway, I booked a slot at the local recycling place/tip, and on Monday, I loaded the boot, to get the majority of the bags in and out of the way, ready for yesterday's afternoon trip out to the tip. 
Anyway, yesterday came. I brought some more bags out.......the boot wouldn't open and the car wouldn't bloody start! Called the AA, but I missed my slot! The battery was dead in the car and I needed to get a new one. 
So now I have missed my slot, and have to rebook, and I have a room full of bags, and a boot full bags to go! Unfortunately, I'm back at work next week, and it's a crap week for my shifts, with mixed long days and nights and split days off. Grrrr. I've booked to go in again next week, but it's something I wanted to do this week and didn't want to faff with it when I'm on a crap run of shifts.


----------



## ewelsh

ebonycat said:


> Evening friends, just asking if I can have a few positive vibes for tomorrow, please.
> 
> I've got a 'phone' consultation tomorrow afternoon.
> Meant to be around 2pm but I've been told that it could basically be anytime.
> 
> It's with my 'local' lung specialist, to discuss how things are going (they aren't going that well these last few days), to discuss the new drug that I've meant to have started a month or so ago (Covid's fault), to discuss my actual condition & the prognosis.
> 
> I know you shouldn't google things but it's sending me crazy, the prognosis information online does not work in my favour
> 
> I really need a good nights sleep tonight (doubt this very much) & to be able to think straight tomorrow.
> 
> My local lung specialist has spoken with my Brompton lung specialist so I know they are working together through all this.
> 
> I'm still on steroids, they have weaned me down to a low dose now but still I've gained weight which I'm really not happy about, it's really getting me down.
> 
> Breathing is sort of ok but a bit of a struggle at times.
> 
> I still can't believe I've got a lung disease brought on by me having the flu & pneumonia. Up until this time last year I was fit, healthy, have never smoked, have one or two drinks at Christmas & new year & ok I had mental health issues but I was working through it all.
> Then bang couldn't breath.
> It's really been a [email protected] year
> 
> Need to pull myself together & get through tomorrow & remember to ask all the questions that I have.
> 
> Sorry for rambling.
> Thinking positive xx


Sending truck loads of love and good vibes xxxxx


----------



## Cully

@ebonycat Whoops, only just caught up with you, sorry. It has been a pretty crappy year for you I know, doesn't seem fair does it?, But hopefully you'll feel happier once you've had your meeting. Loads n loads of positives vibes winging their way to you, and of course, fingers and paws crossed. xx


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> Hi @ebonycat
> Sorry, I did not see your message last night but hope all goes well with your consultation.
> About the valerian I think I may have mentioned it previously but was not sure, I do recall mentioning melatonin. Hope the hypnosis that was suggested works for you.
> Sending a hug and Biggles & Jack send good wishes and furry kisses.
> Xx


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

Jackie C said:


> Hi, everyone, not been on this thread, previously, thought I'd join. Sorry for the late arrival!
> 
> My OH has had lung problems for many years, and finally got a confirmed diagnosis a couple of weeks ago: bronchiectasis.
> To cut a long story short, the consultant reckons it stemmed from a chest infection he had in the 1980s that wasn't treated.
> 
> I hope you manage to have a helpful discussion with your consultant this afternoon.


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

Jackie C said:


> Ugh, a minor annoyance.
> I've has one and a half weeks off work (which has been delightful). Mostly relaxing, but I also thought I'd gut the spare room and our bedroom. I've gone through old clothes/bits of crap we've accumulated. Only did an hour a day, as I didn't want to drive myself nuts, that and I'm allergic to dust. (I didn't want to let OH help, because of his chest).
> But I've broken its back. Anyway, I booked a slot at the local recycling place/tip, and on Monday, I loaded the boot, to get the majority of the bags in and out of the way, ready for yesterday's afternoon trip out to the tip.
> Anyway, yesterday came. I brought some more bags out.......the boot wouldn't open and the car wouldn't bloody start! Called the AA, but I missed my slot! The battery was dead in the car and I needed to get a new one.
> So now I have missed my slot, and have to rebook, and I have a room full of bags, and a boot full bags to go! Unfortunately, I'm back at work next week, and it's a crap week for my shifts, with mixed long days and nights and split days off. Grrrr. I've booked to go in again next week, but it's something I wanted to do this week and didn't want to faff with it when I'm on a crap run of shifts.


I do hate it when things don't go to plan.
I hope all runs smoothly for you next week x


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> Sending truck loads of love and good vibes xxxxx


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> @ebonycat Whoops, only just caught up with you, sorry. It has been a pretty crappy year for you I know, doesn't seem fair does it?, But hopefully you'll feel happier once you've had your meeting. Loads n loads of positives vibes winging their way to you, and of course, fingers and paws crossed. xx


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

Hello all, update from me. 
Just got off the phone to my Local lung Dr, then because of the questions I asked him he hung up & phoned me back once he had spoken with Brompton.

Great news, they can tell from my recent MRI scans there’s been vast improvement in the condition of my lungs, also the recent sleep study I have had done showed the same results.
Brompton haven’t seen such an improvement before.
Both hospitals did discuss that my life expectancy with my lung disease was low.
But since starting the steroids it’s been turned around, for the better.

He doesn’t want me to come into the hospital (it’s now in an area that’s of high Covid) to collect prescription so he’s going to send it in the post, it’s for the new drug that I’m to start as soon as possible.
I'm to start on that dose for a month, then they will increase it to the dose they want me on. 

I’m to have a blood test every two weeks to keep an eye on my liver as this drug is an immunosuppressant drug.
Because of the lung improvement he doesn't think I’d have to take it lifelong, but for a year, maybe two years.
The drug does have bad side effects, nausea, blood in urine, increased thirst, vomiting, loss of appetite etc (all good things huh!!).
But after putting on too much weight with the steroids I’ve been on, loss of appetite & vomiting can’t be too bad 

I’ll be speaking with both Local & Brompton Drs within the next month to see how I’m getting on with them.

So even though I’m really not happy with the weight gain, being on the steroids has healed my lungs.
Just have to hope I can cope with this new drug & lose the weight gain.

Thank you everyone for all your well wishes & support, not just now but all this year.
You’re all so wonderful & have truly touch my heart xx


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> Hello all, update from me.
> Just got off the phone to my Local lung Dr, then because of the questions I asked him he hung up & phoned me back once he had spoken with Brompton.
> 
> Great news, they can tell from my recent MRI scans there's been vast improvement in the condition of my lungs, also the recent sleep study I have had done showed the same results.
> Brompton haven't seen such an improvement before.
> Both hospitals did discuss that my life expectancy with my lung disease was low.
> But since starting the steroids it's been turned around, for the better.
> 
> He doesn't want me to come into the hospital (it's now in an area that's of high Covid) to collect prescription so he's going to send it in the post, it's for the new drug that I'm to start as soon as possible.
> I'm to start on that dose for a month, then they will increase it to the dose they want me on.
> 
> I'm to have a blood test every two weeks to keep an eye on my liver as this drug is an immunosuppressant drug.
> Because of the lung improvement he doesn't think I'd have to take it lifelong, but for a year, maybe two years.
> The drug does have bad side effects, nausea, blood in urine, increased thirst, vomiting, loss of appetite etc (all good things huh!!).
> But after putting on too much weight with the steroids I've been on, loss of appetite & vomiting can't be too bad
> 
> I'll be speaking with both Local & Brompton Drs within the next month to see how I'm getting on with them.
> 
> So even though I'm really not happy with the weight gain, being on the steroids has healed my lungs.
> Just have to hope I can cope with this new drug & lose the weight gain.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all your well wishes & support, not just now but all this year.
> You're all so wonderful & have truly touch my heart xx


That's brilliant news, so happy for you!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Incredible! What a wonderful post to read, particularly when you talk about the great improvement and consequently the increased life expectancy. I'm sure you don't want the horrid side effects but hopefully the benefit will outweigh that. 

xxx


----------



## Cully

Brilliant new @ebonycat , better than you were expecting I think.
Well the side effects aren't great but you'll probably manage them better knowing what to expect. Do you know if they last all the time you're on these meds, or just at the beginning?
I'm really pleased for you. Yay!!


----------



## GingerNinja

That's really great news @ebonycat I'm also really pleased that you don't have to go in to collect your meds, keep safe xx


----------



## Trixie1

Oh! That's brilliant news! @ebonycat so pleased for you, finally a light at the end of the tunnel you deserve it! Take care and stay safe xx


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> That's brilliant news, so happy for you!


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Incredible! What a wonderful post to read, particularly when you talk about the great improvement and consequently the increased life expectancy. I'm sure you don't want the horrid side effects but hopefully the benefit will outweigh that.
> 
> xxx


Thank you xx

From what I read online life expectancy was between 3-5 years. 
I knew when I last spoke with my Brompton lung Dr regarding how I was feeling after starting the steroids he was so pleased, overly happy with the results from them.
And my latest scan results show it.

I always had problems sleeping but since I received my diagnoses it's been nonexistent. So many thoughts running wild in my head.
Now that worry is gone, I'm so thankful.
Yes I've got to take a drug that's going to make me feel yucky but I'd rather that then what the alternative was going to be xx


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> Brilliant new @ebonycat , better than you were expecting I think.
> Well the side effects aren't great but you'll probably manage them better knowing what to expect. Do you know if they last all the time you're on these meds, or just at the beginning?
> I'm really pleased for you. Yay!!


Thank you xx

From what the Dr today has said it should only be for a few months, but sometimes this drug just doesn't agree with some people.
It's the same drug that's used for organ transplant patients to stop their bodies rejecting the organ.


----------



## ebonycat

GingerNinja said:


> That's really great news @ebonycat I'm also really pleased that you don't have to go in to collect your meds, keep safe xx


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

Trixie1 said:


> Oh! That's brilliant news! @ebonycat so pleased for you, finally a light at the end of the tunnel you deserve it! Take care and stay safe xx


Thank you xx


----------



## SbanR

That's brilliant news @ebonycat 
What an uplifting update. Especially welcome on this grey depressing day.


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> That's brilliant news @ebonycat
> What an uplifting update. Especially welcome on this grey depressing day.


Thank you xx


----------



## Charity

I'm really really pleased for you @ebonycat, that's the best Christmas present you could ask for. You won't necessarily get any and certainly not all of those side effects, let's hope they are minimal.


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> I'm really really pleased for you @ebonycat, that's the best Christmas present you could ask for. You won't necessarily get any and certainly not all of those side effects, let's hope they are minimal.


Thank you xx

Yes that's what my Dr said, they tell you the worse that can happen so you're prepared but I might not get any side effects at all x


----------



## MissyfromMice

ebonycat said:


> Hello all, update from me.
> Just got off the phone to my Local lung Dr, then because of the questions I asked him he hung up & phoned me back once he had spoken with Brompton.
> 
> Great news, they can tell from my recent MRI scans there's been vast improvement in the condition of my lungs, also the recent sleep study I have had done showed the same results.
> Brompton haven't seen such an improvement before.
> Both hospitals did discuss that my life expectancy with my lung disease was low.
> But since starting the steroids it's been turned around, for the better.
> 
> He doesn't want me to come into the hospital (it's now in an area that's of high Covid) to collect prescription so he's going to send it in the post, it's for the new drug that I'm to start as soon as possible.
> I'm to start on that dose for a month, then they will increase it to the dose they want me on.
> 
> I'm to have a blood test every two weeks to keep an eye on my liver as this drug is an immunosuppressant drug.
> Because of the lung improvement he doesn't think I'd have to take it lifelong, but for a year, maybe two years.
> The drug does have bad side effects, nausea, blood in urine, increased thirst, vomiting, loss of appetite etc (all good things huh!!).
> But after putting on too much weight with the steroids I've been on, loss of appetite & vomiting can't be too bad
> 
> I'll be speaking with both Local & Brompton Drs within the next month to see how I'm getting on with them.
> 
> So even though I'm really not happy with the weight gain, being on the steroids has healed my lungs.
> Just have to hope I can cope with this new drug & lose the weight gain.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all your well wishes & support, not just now but all this year.
> You're all so wonderful & have truly touch my heart xx


It's wonderful and heartwarming to read this;. You really deserve all the best, you have been so kind and supportive of other Cat Chatters in need.

Sending warm wishes and Love







your way.


----------



## ebonycat

MissyfromMice said:


> It's wonderful and heartwarming to read this;. You really deserve all the best, you have been so kind and supportive of other Cat Chatters in need.
> 
> Sending warm wishes and Love
> View attachment 456271
> your way.


Aww thank you xx

You're all so lovely xx


----------



## ebonycat

Morning all,

Whoop whoop whoop I slept a FULL five hours....... which is unheard of normally.
I feel rested for the first time in months.

Pouring with rain here & I'm off to Sainsbury’s for 7am, I get there for when they open to avoid as many people as possible as I’m critically vulnerable.

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Summercat

Excellent news @ebonycat  Very glad to hear your update from the doctor❤ I bet that helped you sleep better as well. Xx


----------



## Cully

OMG you slept longer than I did lol. Have to agree though as sleep is so very important and lack of it has profound effects on your health, as I know only too well.
Hope you managed to have an enjoyable shopping expedition with not too many people around.
Did you treat yourself to anything? 
Wish me luck. I'm attempting to fit a new loo seat, then put my tree up if I still have any oomph left!!
Have a lovely day with the fur family.xx


----------



## SbanR

Whoop, whoop, whoop indeed @ebonycat 
I hope you got yourself a tasty treat to celebrate.
Wishing you many more good night's sleep.


----------



## Jackie C

ebonycat said:


> Hello all, update from me.
> Just got off the phone to my Local lung Dr, then because of the questions I asked him he hung up & phoned me back once he had spoken with Brompton.
> 
> Great news, they can tell from my recent MRI scans there's been vast improvement in the condition of my lungs, also the recent sleep study I have had done showed the same results.
> Brompton haven't seen such an improvement before.
> Both hospitals did discuss that my life expectancy with my lung disease was low.
> But since starting the steroids it's been turned around, for the better.
> 
> He doesn't want me to come into the hospital (it's now in an area that's of high Covid) to collect prescription so he's going to send it in the post, it's for the new drug that I'm to start as soon as possible.
> I'm to start on that dose for a month, then they will increase it to the dose they want me on.
> 
> I'm to have a blood test every two weeks to keep an eye on my liver as this drug is an immunosuppressant drug.
> Because of the lung improvement he doesn't think I'd have to take it lifelong, but for a year, maybe two years.
> The drug does have bad side effects, nausea, blood in urine, increased thirst, vomiting, loss of appetite etc (all good things huh!!).
> But after putting on too much weight with the steroids I've been on, loss of appetite & vomiting can't be too bad
> 
> I'll be speaking with both Local & Brompton Drs within the next month to see how I'm getting on with them.
> 
> So even though I'm really not happy with the weight gain, being on the steroids has healed my lungs.
> Just have to hope I can cope with this new drug & lose the weight gain.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all your well wishes & support, not just now but all this year.
> You're all so wonderful & have truly touch my heart xx


That's some really good, positive news! I'm pleased for you, and so glad you responded well to the steroids. 
(My OH finds his lungs are always better after he's had a course of steroids. But he can't stop eating when he has them, either.)



ebonycat said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Whoop whoop whoop I slept a FULL five hours....... which is unheard of normally.
> I feel rested for the first time in months.
> 
> Pouring with rain here & I'm off to Sainsbury's for 7am, I get there for when they open to avoid as many people as possible as I'm critically vulnerable.
> 
> Have a good day everyone xx


I bet you feel like skipping there! No wonder you slept better, such a big weight off your mind, the life expectancy you read must have been terrifying. I am so pleased the prognosis is much better.


----------



## Jackie C

It's snowing!!!!!


.(edit).........and Holly just nattered to go out, and ran straight into her little house. A few minutes later I went to the door to see if she wanted to come it, but she was happy just sat in her house, watching the world go by.


----------



## Jackie C

I popped to M&S yesterday for a couple of things and thought I'd look for something for tea. Found an absolute treat! Organic rack of lamb, French-trimmed, £11.50 reduced to £7. Still relatively expensive and still a treat, but BOOM! GET IN THE TROLLEY!
I cut it in half, intending to roast half now and freeze the other half (he doesn't like lamb), but I decided to be greedy and cook the whole thing. Thought it would cook better in the two halves as well. 
I chopped up some garlic, rosemary and thyme and mixed it with olive oil and small amount of ghee (oh, I love ghee) and marinaded it for a couple of hours. Then seared it in a frying pan and put it in the oven for 14 minutes and let it rest for 10 mins. 
It was PERFECT. The best lamb I've _ever_ had, and I'd cooked it absolutely perfect, medium to medium-rare. The flavours of the herbs and garlic were bob on. 
I ate it all and even gnawed on the bones (sorry, yes, I'm disgusting), it was so delicious.

I know this isn't a cookery thread, but it's honestly the best plate of food I've done in a long time, and easily the best lamb I've ever done. I can't stop thinking about it!!! I wish I'd taken a photo.

Healthy meat-free day today.


----------



## ewelsh

@ebonycat I just caught up, what fabulous news! You have a great Doctor! I will keep everything crossed you have NO side effects. You have been so brave through all this, well done and here's a big hug for you


----------



## Tawny75

@ebonycat I know I am late to the party but what a fab update, I really am so happy for you xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> Excellent news @ebonycat  Very glad to hear your update from the doctor❤ I bet that helped you sleep better as well. Xx


Thank you xx
Yes I think after a year of stress & worry to now know, even though I'll have this lung disease for life & I've got to be extra careful especially with Covid about, my lungs have got better.


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> OMG you slept longer than I did lol. Have to agree though as sleep is so very important and lack of it has profound effects on your health, as I know only too well.
> Hope you managed to have an enjoyable shopping expedition with not too many people around.
> Did you treat yourself to anything?
> Wish me luck. I'm attempting to fit a new loo seat, then put my tree up if I still have any oomph left!!
> Have a lovely day with the fur family.xx


Good luck xx

Shopping was ok, not many people about at 7am & most of them did keep to social distancing.

Hope your new toilet seat is easy to fit, sometimes they can be a complete nightmare to fit in right.


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Whoop, whoop, whoop indeed @ebonycat
> I hope you got yourself a tasty treat to celebrate.
> Wishing you many more good night's sleep.


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

Jackie C said:


> That's some really good, positive news! I'm pleased for you, and so glad you responded well to the steroids.
> (My OH finds his lungs are always better after he's had a course of steroids. But he can't stop eating when he has them, either.)
> 
> I bet you feel like skipping there! No wonder you slept better, such a big weight off your mind, the life expectancy you read must have been terrifying. I am so pleased the prognosis is much better.


Oh yes the eating...... tell me about it.
I'm always hungry..... and even though I've tried to eat healthy I've still put on too much weight :Bawling
I'm hoping once I've been on these new tablets a month and all is going well then my Drs have said I can come off the steroids. Here's hoping.


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> @ebonycat I just caught up, what fabulous news! You have a great Doctor! I will keep everything crossed you have NO side effects. You have been so brave through all this, well done and here's a big hug for you
> 
> View attachment 456318


Thank you xx

While I was in Sainsbury's my Drs secretary phoned me.
My new medication will be ready to be picked up from the hospital this afternoon....... aaagggghhhh I wanted to stay out of there because apparently Covid is very high in there (it's where I was admitted in May & again in June),
I told his secretary this, she said that they can post it to me but it won't be in the post for tomorrow & it's a medication that my local chemist will have to order in which will take even longer & my Drs want me to start it ASAP so I said I'll pick it up today.

I'll then pop into my local chemist in the week to let them know I'm now on this new med (they know me in there), & they can order it in ready for when I need more.


----------



## ebonycat

Tawny75 said:


> @ebonycat I know I am late to the party but what a fab update, I really am so happy for you xxx


Thank you xx


----------



## ewelsh

Can someone else collect your prescription @ebonycat or send a taxi who can post it through your letterbox? X


----------



## Mrs Funkin

What about the national help service that folk registered with @ebonycat ? I bet someone would be happy to get your meds and bring them to you.


----------



## Jackie C

ebonycat said:


> Thank you xx
> 
> While I was in Sainsbury's my Drs secretary phoned me.
> My new medication will be ready to be picked up from the hospital this afternoon....... aaagggghhhh I wanted to stay out of there because apparently Covid is very high in there (it's where I was admitted in May & again in June),
> I told his secretary this, she said that they can post it to me but it won't be in the post for tomorrow & it's a medication that my local chemist will have to order in which will take even longer & my Drs want me to start it ASAP so I said I'll pick it up today.
> 
> I'll then pop into my local chemist in the week to let them know I'm now on this new med (they know me in there), & they can order it in ready for when I need more.


Is there anyone who can pick it up for you? I would if I lived near you. I'm sure there are some organisations or charities who can do this kind of thing. Please stay safe. x


----------



## TriTri

' Have just seen this on Etsy & I thought I'd share it with you:
https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/702164435/my-cats-better-than-your-cat-coffee-mug


----------



## TriTri

ebonycat said:


> Hello all, update from me.
> Just got off the phone to my Local lung Dr, then because of the questions I asked him he hung up & phoned me back once he had spoken with Brompton.
> 
> Great news, they can tell from my recent MRI scans there's been vast improvement in the condition of my lungs, also the recent sleep study I have had done showed the same results.
> Brompton haven't seen such an improvement before.
> Both hospitals did discuss that my life expectancy with my lung disease was low.
> But since starting the steroids it's been turned around, for the better.
> 
> He doesn't want me to come into the hospital (it's now in an area that's of high Covid) to collect prescription so he's going to send it in the post, it's for the new drug that I'm to start as soon as possible.
> I'm to start on that dose for a month, then they will increase it to the dose they want me on.
> 
> I'm to have a blood test every two weeks to keep an eye on my liver as this drug is an immunosuppressant drug.
> Because of the lung improvement he doesn't think I'd have to take it lifelong, but for a year, maybe two years.
> The drug does have bad side effects, nausea, blood in urine, increased thirst, vomiting, loss of appetite etc (all good things huh!!).
> But after putting on too much weight with the steroids I've been on, loss of appetite & vomiting can't be too bad
> 
> I'll be speaking with both Local & Brompton Drs within the next month to see how I'm getting on with them.
> 
> So even though I'm really not happy with the weight gain, being on the steroids has healed my lungs.
> Just have to hope I can cope with this new drug & lose the weight gain.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all your well wishes & support, not just now but all this year.
> You're all so wonderful & have truly touch my heart xx


Fantastic news, congratulations @ebonycat. The secret healing powers from our pets...whoops, no longer a secret!


----------



## Jackie C

TriTri said:


> ' Have just seen this on Etsy & I thought I'd share it with you:
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/702164435/my-cats-better-than-your-cat-coffee-mug


NEED!

This evening, Holly is full of beans. She wants to go out, but the weather is crap. She keeps charging up and downstairs and shouting.

Holly: *at the back door* "Meow!"
Me: "You won't want to go out."
H: "MEOW!" *jumps up at handle*
M: "Okay." *opens door*
H: *Disgusted, disappointed look. Walks away from door.*
M: "Told you". *goes and sits down*
30 secs later
H: *at the front door* "MEOOOOWWWWWWWW!" *jumps up at door handle*
M: The weather won't be any different. *opens door*
H: *Disgusted, disappointed look. Walks away from door.*

Repeat.

She eventually decided it was worth going out. No doubt, sat in her house, looking peeved.


----------



## ebonycat

Just got home.
First to the hospital to pick up medication, then I had to pop into my gps to give them a form to put the medication on my repeat prescription & another note to go on my file.
Then I had to phone a number to book to have an blood test but as my Dr has put ‘urgent’ on the blood test form I don’t have to book an appointment I can just walk straight in & get it done.

So that will get done Monday morning at a different smaller local hospital (different town),

Thank you everyone xx


----------



## Jackie C

Oh, she eventually went out for about 15 mins. She then jumped up at the door (it bangs, she's actually quite smart).
I was a little too long in letting her in and I was REALLY shouted at! 
She's now gone to sulk with her dad.


----------



## Cully

@ebonycat , wow, busy day for you then. I imagine you wont have much trouble sleeping tonight:Smuggrin


----------



## SbanR

Jackie C said:


> Oh, she eventually went out for about 15 mins. She then jumped up at the door (it bangs, she's actually quite smart).
> I was a little too long in letting her in and I was REALLY shouted at!
> She's now gone to sulk with her dad.


Can you blame her. It's Horrid out :Shifty


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> @ebonycat , wow, busy day for you then. I imagine you wont have much trouble sleeping tonight:Smuggrin


I'm exhausted, so I hope I can sleep.

Did you fix your new toilet seat & put up your tree?
Has Moo attempted to climb it yet?


----------



## Cully

ebonycat said:


> I'm exhausted, so I hope I can sleep.
> 
> Did you fix your new toilet seat & put up your tree?
> Has Moo attempted to climb it yet?


Yes thanks I managed to fit the loo seat but it was harder than expected. My legs were all wobbly by the end. Quite pleased with myself not having to ask for manpower:Happy.
Did my tree too. It's not very big and has those fiber optic lights so not much effort needed. Moo had a sniff but was more interested in rediscovering her cat carrier, which I had to move to accommodate the tree.








She used to sleep on top of her carrier then lost interest. But as you can see, she loves it again lol.
Hope you managed to get some sleep last night after such a busy day.
xx


----------



## Summercat

@ebonycat 
How are you doing today?

@Jackie C 
Your roast lamb post has made me hungry


----------



## Jaf

My neighbour cut her hand so I drove her to the medical centre/ emergency centre. It’s a tiny place so sometimes they’re out obviously but they were there and she got seen immediately. Didn’t need stitches, just adhesive strips and bandages. I’m just so impressed and grateful to have this service.


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> @ebonycat
> How are you doing today?
> 
> @Jackie C
> Your roast lamb post has made me hungry


Morning, I'm not too bad actually, thank you for asking.
Touch wood no nasty side effects yet, but Drs did say the tablets do take a while to start working.
I've got to be on them for at least two years, maybe lifelong depending how they work for me.

Got to go into small local hospital this morning for a blood test. Then it's a blood test every week for six weeks, then a blood test once a month.

Here's wishing you all a good day xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hurrah for no side effects yet @ebonycat - so glad you've got going on them now. Paws crossed xx


----------



## Cully

:Inpain:InpainArrgh, suggestions for a stiff/painful neck pleeeeaze!
It's all up the left side and goes into my head. Really painful trying to turn my head.
It's from a type of whiplash nearly 2 yrs ago. Physio made it worse.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> :Inpain:InpainArrgh, suggestions for a stiff/painful neck pleeeeaze!
> It's all up the left side and goes into my head. Really painful trying to turn my head.
> It's from a type of whiplash nearly 2 yrs ago. Physio made it worse.


I've had something similar on and off for years - my physio recommends an exercise that makes me look like a tortoise and gives me at least 3 double chins whilst I'm doing it followed by an ice pack (!!!). However I can't cope with my neck getting cold (makes me feel ill) so I use a heat pad instead which usually works for me.


----------



## Cully

That sounds similar to the exercises my physio gave me. I do them when I can buts it's too painful at the moment.
I think maybe I've just overdone it lately with stretches to bits that aren't used to stretching. 
Painkillers, Voltarol and my heated wheatbag might help a bit, plus the cuppa and Hobnobs I'm having watching itv 3 this afternoon.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> :Inpain:InpainArrgh, suggestions for a stiff/painful neck pleeeeaze!
> It's all up the left side and goes into my head. Really painful trying to turn my head.
> It's from a type of whiplash nearly 2 yrs ago. Physio made it worse.


I sympathise @Cully, I get that as well from time to time. It's a viscious circle trying to do exercises as you're too stiff but you know you can't improve it if you don't do them. No pain no gain :Hurting:Wacky. Have you tried warming up the part of your neck which hurts then giving it and your head about 5 minutes massage as well as painkillers.


----------



## Summercat

@ebonycat 
Jack is with you on the blood tests. Hope things stay well with the tablets. xx


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I sympathise @Cully, I get that as well from time to time. It's a viscious circle trying to do exercises as you're too stiff but you know you can't improve it if you don't do them. No pain no gain :Hurting:Wacky. Have you tried warming up the part of your neck which hurts then giving it and your head about 5 minutes massage as well as painkillers.


My head is actually very tender and sore to touch. I expect it's probably tension from trying to compensate for the neck pain, if you get me! But yes, after I've used the hot wheatbag I put the Volterol on and massage it in. I'm using a very lightweight neck cushion as even a pillow is painful.
Hopefully it'll be better soon if I remember not to turn my head. That's what really hurts. Daren't go out in my scooter.
I should grow eyes in the back of my head so I don't need to turn lol.


----------



## Tawny75

I need suggestions for stiff knees. I have gone from being incredibly sedentary to walking Trixie three times a day and my knees are complaining, Do I just walk through it and they will get used to it?


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> I need suggestions for stiff knees. I have gone from being incredibly sedentary to walking Trixie three times a day and my knees are complaining, Do I just walk through it and they will get used to it?


I have OA. Stiff knees and trigger fingers
Since taking a turmeric supplement, its sorted out my trigger fingers. 
One knee is fine, the other still gets stiff occasionally.


----------



## ewelsh

Tawny75 said:


> I need suggestions for stiff knees. I have gone from being incredibly sedentary to walking Trixie three times a day and my knees are complaining, Do I just walk through it and they will get used to it?


If you have not got OA, warm up before you go out, it's natural to stiffen up in the cold weather. A few star jumps, wrap up warm then off slowly! Also as @SbanR mentioned turmeric is really good.
@SbanR have you looked at New era for OA, I have got my mum on it and it's helping xxxx


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> If you have not got OA, warm up before you go out, it's natural to stiffen up in the cold weather. A few star jumps, wrap up warm then off slowly! Also as @SbanR mentioned turmeric is really good.
> @SbanR have you looked at New era for OA, I have got my mum on it and it's helping xxxx


I get my tumeric from Healthspan.
Will have a look at New Era later.
Which item?


----------



## ewelsh

@SbanR 
*Combination M ( 240 Tablets ) For Rheumatism Pain xx*


----------



## Jaf

Tawny75 said:


> I need suggestions for stiff knees. I have gone from being incredibly sedentary to walking Trixie three times a day and my knees are complaining, Do I just walk through it and they will get used to it?


Have a good look at how you walk. I saw a knee dr as my knees were locking and very painful. My knee caps are wonky...got sent to physio and she said to change my feet position (toes out not in) and tuck my bottom in. Overnight my knees stopped locking. Still a bit of pain but I was looking at surgery and have held off for 20 years now!


----------



## ebonycat

So today has been a horrid day, well it started late last night.
I couldn’t fall asleep, from around 10pm till 4am I think I managed half an hour... if that.
Been awake all day but completely exhausted.
I know it’s the side effects to the new medication as I read two of them can be tiredness & difficulty sleeping.

I’ve not been able too eat as everything is making me nauseous.
Managed a couple of ginger biscuits earlier that thankfully mum brought me the other day as a ‘just in case’ buy.
I’ve just read the booklet my Brompton Drs sent me regarding the medication & it’s says that the side effects should go after a few weeks...... few weeks oh yuck.

On a different note my local hospital called me this afternoon to book me in for another lung function test for next Thursday afternoon. 

I’m soooo tired :Arghh


----------



## GingerNinja

I'm sorry it's been so rubbish @ebonycat and hope that the side affects do not last long!


----------



## GingerNinja

I'm hoping to be a bit more active on here before Xmas and because I love the SS opening thread!
Finally got a moving date after my chain fell through on the day we were due to exchange at the beginning of October 
Will be on my way to Norfolk next Tuesday with two very scared kitties but I hope that they will be very happy once we get there!


----------



## SbanR

Thinking of you @ebonycat and sending Hugs.

Good luck with your move @GingerNinja .
I'm sure your babies will love the freedom your new home offers once they've had a chance to settle in.


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> So today has been a horrid day, well it started late last night.
> I couldn't fall asleep, from around 10pm till 4am I think I managed half an hour... if that.
> Been awake all day but completely exhausted.
> I know it's the side effects to the new medication as I read two of them can be tiredness & difficulty sleeping.
> 
> I've not been able too eat as everything is making me nauseous.
> Managed a couple of ginger biscuits earlier that thankfully mum brought me the other day as a 'just in case' buy.
> I've just read the booklet my Brompton Drs sent me regarding the medication & it's says that the side effects should go after a few weeks...... few weeks oh yuck.
> 
> On a different note my local hospital called me this afternoon to book me in for another lung function test for next Thursday afternoon.
> 
> I'm soooo tired :Arghh


The side effects might become weaker before they wear off completely? 
Hope you'll be a lot better today!


----------



## ebonycat

GingerNinja said:


> I'm sorry it's been so rubbish @ebonycat and hope that the side affects do not last long!


Thank you xx

I hope your move all runs smoothly, I'm sure your kitties will love it once you've all settled in.
As long as you take with you some of their familiar smells, their unwashed beds etc all will be fine xx


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Thinking of you @ebonycat and sending Hugs.
> 
> Good luck with your move @GingerNinja .
> I'm sure your babies will love the freedom your new home offers once they've had a chance to settle in.


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> The side effects might become weaker before they wear off completely?
> Hope you'll be a lot better today!


Thank you.
Last night I slept right from 10pm till 4am so that was a lot better.
Feeling a bit brighter this morning xx

Hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## Tawny75

ebonycat said:


> Thank you.
> Last night I slept right from 10pm till 4am so that was a lot better.
> Feeling a bit brighter this morning xx
> 
> Hope you all have a good day xx


Glad you are feeling brighter today xx


----------



## Summercat

I may have written this before awhile back but @SbanR Pukka teas do a very nice ginger & turmeric blend which is really nice. A bit strong on the ginger though.
@ebonycat that may also help your stomach or one other of my favorites from Pukka, is a nice light ginger & lemongrass blend they have.
Hope as @ChaosCat says, the side effects weaken before the wear off period & you can sleep better.


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> I may have written this before awhile back but @SbanR Pukka teas do a very nice ginger & turmeric blend which is really nice. A bit strong on the ginger though.
> @ebonycat that may also help your stomach or one other of my favorites from Pukka, is a nice light ginger & lemongrass blend they have.
> Hope as @ChaosCat says, the side effects weaken before the wear off period & you can sleep better.


I've tried Pukka tea -can't remember which flavour but distinctly unimpressed

I do my own ginger tea. Dead simple and far, far cheaper!!
Get it really Strong


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @ebonycat how miserable but as others have said, it might be a blip at the beginning and improves with time. So glad you were able to sleep more last night, as for nausea I find mint helps! Xxxxx


----------



## ebonycat

Tawny75 said:


> Glad you are feeling brighter today xx


Thank you xx


----------



## popcornsmum

GingerNinja said:


> I'm hoping to be a bit more active on here before Xmas and because I love the SS opening thread!
> Finally got a moving date after my chain fell through on the day we were due to exchange at the beginning of October
> Will be on my way to Norfolk next Tuesday with two very scared kitties but I hope that they will be very happy once we get there!


Good Luck with your move! Lucky you moving to Norfolk!!! I'd love to move back home  I hope you and the kitties love it there!


----------



## popcornsmum

ebonycat said:


> So today has been a horrid day, well it started late last night.
> I couldn't fall asleep, from around 10pm till 4am I think I managed half an hour... if that.
> Been awake all day but completely exhausted.
> I know it's the side effects to the new medication as I read two of them can be tiredness & difficulty sleeping.
> 
> I've not been able too eat as everything is making me nauseous.
> Managed a couple of ginger biscuits earlier that thankfully mum brought me the other day as a 'just in case' buy.
> I've just read the booklet my Brompton Drs sent me regarding the medication & it's says that the side effects should go after a few weeks...... few weeks oh yuck.
> 
> On a different note my local hospital called me this afternoon to book me in for another lung function test for next Thursday afternoon.
> 
> I'm soooo tired :Arghh


You can get ginger boiled sweets to suck too but I find Extra Strong mints help too!


----------



## popcornsmum

Tawny75 said:


> I need suggestions for stiff knees. I have gone from being incredibly sedentary to walking Trixie three times a day and my knees are complaining, Do I just walk through it and they will get used to it?


Acupuncture!


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> I may have written this before awhile back but @SbanR Pukka teas do a very nice ginger & turmeric blend which is really nice. A bit strong on the ginger though.
> @ebonycat that may also help your stomach or one other of my favorites from Pukka, is a nice light ginger & lemongrass blend they have.
> Hope as @ChaosCat says, the side effects weaken before the wear off period & you can sleep better.


I do have some ginger Pukka tea, had a cup earlier & it helped settle my nausea. I'm actually going to make a cup of it now 
Hopefully you're both right & the side effects wear off.
I've not felt that bad today, managed to eat a small sandwich at lunchtime.
I'm tired & got a bit out of breath changing bed sheets just now but other than that I feel ok, thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> Oh @ebonycat how miserable but as others have said, it might be a blip at the beginning and improves with time. So glad you were able to sleep more last night, as for nausea I find mint helps! Xxxxx


I do have some mint tea, so I'll try that as well.
Apart from feeling nauseous early this morning I'm not too bad today, thankfully.
Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

popcornsmum said:


> You can get ginger boiled sweets to suck too but I find Extra Strong mints help too!


I do have some boiled sweets, but I'll pick some mints up when I go shopping.
Thank you xx


----------



## Tawny75

popcornsmum said:


> Acupuncture!


I have ordered some tumeric tablets so hopefully they will help.

As for Acupuncture, I have to say I have never ever tried it for anything, I am very curious though, do you feel the needles?


----------



## popcornsmum

Tawny75 said:


> I have ordered some tumeric tablets so hopefully they will help.
> 
> As for Acupuncture, I have to say I have never ever tried it for anything, I am very curious though, do you feel the needles?


Oh good! 
No not really I've had it all over and the only one I really felt was in my head!! It's kind of an elastic band ping feel when they tweak the needles to the right place but it doesnt hurt. It does help though! I've had it for a bad back and then to improve circulation. 
Also I had a sports massage for a tough hamstring which was hurting my knees and it really helped so I'd consider that too!


----------



## ewelsh

Decided to make some Christmas flap jacks today.



















Nigel Slaters didn't look like this :Arghh










not suitable for anyone with caps, false teeth or fillings :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Nigella eat your heart out . Looks yummy to me


----------



## ewelsh

Someone is hogging the fire


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> Decided to make some Christmas flap jacks today.
> 
> View attachment 456858
> 
> 
> View attachment 456859
> 
> 
> Nigel Slaters didn't look like this :Arghh
> 
> View attachment 456860
> 
> 
> not suitable for anyone with caps, false teeth or fillings :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 456861





Charity said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> Nigella eat your heart out . Looks yummy to me


And me yum x


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> Someone is hogging the fire
> 
> View attachment 456868


Awww sweet Libby but where are all the woofers?? If I had a fire like yours Lady would be laying in front of it


----------



## Mrs Funkin

If you have that background nausea sensation @ebonycat and you've got some travel sickness bands, that may be worth a go (they work on acupressure points, often help with nausea in pregnancy). As for being out of puff changing the bed, you and me both 

Hope you've had a better day xx

@GingerNinja so glad you've finally got your house sale sorted, it's such an awful process isn't it?


----------



## GingerNinja

Thank you for your well wishes, it has been extremely stressful but I'm off work after this week until Xmas.
Absolutely dreading move day and as we are going far, we won't get our stuff delivered until the next day so a night on a blow up beds awaits 
The time off will give me time to de-stress and keep updated on PF though. I hope the cats cope okay! If I didn't have to worry about them I think I'd be excited.
New place has porch for kitty security but no stairs for Luna to destroy carpet 
Good news is that I may be able to continue working for the company I currently work for but less responsibility and on reduced hours next year, fingers crossed! 
Will update when we arrive as these coming days will be busy xx


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> If you have that background nausea sensation @ebonycat and you've got some travel sickness bands, that may be worth a go (they work on acupressure points, often help with nausea in pregnancy). As for being out of puff changing the bed, you and me both
> 
> Hope you've had a better day xx
> 
> @GingerNinja so glad you've finally got your house sale sorted, it's such an awful process isn't it?


Thank you xx
I don't have any but maybe I'll be able to get some this morning.
I'm popping out early to Sainsbury's (I go just as they are opening to avoid as many people as possible), I'll pop into my local chemist as well.

The sickness thankfully is mild, ginger tea & ginger biscuits are helping.
Have had no sleep tonight, maybe an hour. Head feels wide awake but body feels exhausted.
Oh well, will plod on.

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Charity

ebonycat said:


> Thank you xx
> I don't have any but maybe I'll be able to get some this morning.
> I'm popping out early to Sainsbury's (I go just as they are opening to avoid as many people as possible), I'll pop into my local chemist as well.
> 
> The sickness thankfully is mild, ginger tea & ginger biscuits are helping.
> Have had no sleep tonight, maybe an hour. Head feels wide awake but body feels exhausted.
> Oh well, will plod on.
> 
> Have a good day everyone xx


If I'd known you were awake @ebonycat, I would have come for a chat as I've been awake since 3.00. :Yawn I've been in the kitchen with a cuppa buying Christmas presents online and listening to Purdey snoring. :Wacky


----------



## Cully

All these people awake in the early hours! I've joined the club as I'm having trouble sleeping too. Headache and leg pain don't make for restful sleep, especially when I had to prop myself up in bed all night. I'm an on my side sleeper.
So @Charity what did you buy online? Hope lack of sleep didn't make you overspend.
I'm so envious of Purdey sleeping.


----------



## Tawny75

Especially for @SbanR and others, here is an update on Trixie.

She arrived on 28th November and the cats immediately retreated upstairs, I have a gate on the stairs with a cat flap in it so that Trixie only comes up with my at night for bed. Gradually as the days have gone past they started by putting their heads through the posts on the stairs and then coming down. They now walk round the edge of the room to get to the cat flap and 90% of the time Trxie is not bothered by them, Sev is much braver and walks in front of Trixie too. Sometimes she wants to play, she does not bark or growl but simply whines on the odd occasion she sees them, if she gets too close Sev hisses at her but no contact has been made as yet.

The cats are happily fed both upstairs and in the kitchen which is also gated off and I also make sure I feed them first. They both still sleep on my bed with Trixie in her night crate, and I swear they parade in front of her to taunt her because she is in the crate and they aren't. Every few days I am also swappling blankets between what the cats sleep on and what Trixie sleeps on. I am not forcing anything though, I know it could take months for them to accept eachother.

Anyway, pictures for you x


----------



## Charity

Tawny75 said:


> Especially for @SbanR and others, here is an update on Trixie.
> 
> She arrived on 28th November and the cats immediately retreated upstairs, I have a gate on the stairs with a cat flap in it so that Trixie only comes up with my at night for bed. Gradually as the days have gone past they started by putting their heads through the posts on the stairs and then coming down. They now walk round the edge of the room to get to the cat flap and 90% of the time Trxie is not bothered by them, Sev is much braver and walks in front of Trixie too. Sometimes she wants to play, she does not bark or growl but simply whines on the odd occasion she sees them, if she gets too close Sev hisses at her but no contact has been made as yet.
> 
> The cats are happily fed both upstairs and in the kitchen which is also gated off and I also make sure I feed them first. They both still sleep on my bed with Trixie in her night crate, and I swear they parade in front of her to taunt her because she is in the crate and they aren't. Every few days I am also swappling blankets between what the cats sleep on and what Trixie sleeps on. I am not forcing anything though, I know it could take months for them to accept eachother.
> 
> Anyway, pictures for you x
> 
> View attachment 456913
> View attachment 456914
> View attachment 456915


Isn't she a sweetie, she must think she's in heaven with so much comfort


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> All these people awake in the early hours! I've joined the club as I'm having trouble sleeping too. Headache and leg pain don't make for restful sleep, especially when I had to prop myself up in bed all night. I'm an on my side sleeper.
> So @Charity what did you buy online? Hope lack of sleep didn't make you overspend.
> I'm so envious of Purdey sleeping.


Me too, nothing more annoying when I can't sleep and every one else is out like a light :Banghead.

I didn't buy anything cat related, I bought a print of a Peace Rose and a frame for my friend as she has this rose in a pot outside her French doors which she planted several years ago in memory of her late partner. The rose may not last forever but at least she will have something which will remind her of it.


----------



## SbanR

Tawny75 said:


> Especially for @SbanR and others, here is an update on Trixie.
> 
> She arrived on 28th November and the cats immediately retreated upstairs, I have a gate on the stairs with a cat flap in it so that Trixie only comes up with my at night for bed. Gradually as the days have gone past they started by putting their heads through the posts on the stairs and then coming down. They now walk round the edge of the room to get to the cat flap and 90% of the time Trxie is not bothered by them, Sev is much braver and walks in front of Trixie too. Sometimes she wants to play, she does not bark or growl but simply whines on the odd occasion she sees them, if she gets too close Sev hisses at her but no contact has been made as yet.
> 
> The cats are happily fed both upstairs and in the kitchen which is also gated off and I also make sure I feed them first. They both still sleep on my bed with Trixie in her night crate, and I swear they parade in front of her to taunt her because she is in the crate and they aren't. Every few days I am also swappling blankets between what the cats sleep on and what Trixie sleeps on. I am not forcing anything though, I know it could take months for them to accept eachother.
> 
> Anyway, pictures for you x
> 
> View attachment 456913
> View attachment 456914
> View attachment 456915


She's so sweet:Kiss
We need regular photo updates


----------



## ewelsh

Tawny75 said:


> Especially for @SbanR and others, here is an update on Trixie.
> 
> She arrived on 28th November and the cats immediately retreated upstairs, I have a gate on the stairs with a cat flap in it so that Trixie only comes up with my at night for bed. Gradually as the days have gone past they started by putting their heads through the posts on the stairs and then coming down. They now walk round the edge of the room to get to the cat flap and 90% of the time Trxie is not bothered by them, Sev is much braver and walks in front of Trixie too. Sometimes she wants to play, she does not bark or growl but simply whines on the odd occasion she sees them, if she gets too close Sev hisses at her but no contact has been made as yet.
> 
> The cats are happily fed both upstairs and in the kitchen which is also gated off and I also make sure I feed them first. They both still sleep on my bed with Trixie in her night crate, and I swear they parade in front of her to taunt her because she is in the crate and they aren't. Every few days I am also swappling blankets between what the cats sleep on and what Trixie sleeps on. I am not forcing anything though, I know it could take months for them to accept eachother.
> 
> Anyway, pictures for you x
> 
> View attachment 456913
> View attachment 456914
> View attachment 456915


Look at her face, adorable. No wonder your in love with her All sounds very good to me @Tawny75 it does take time, I always hope for 6 months all together in one room not bothering each other. As soon as the cats realise they hold all the cards everything clicks into place. The biggest challenge is, IF Trixie goes to chase and a cat runs the game begins, so try and prevent that at all cost.
Phoebe still goes to chase the cats even now, Lottie bops Phoebe so stops it, but Libby will occasionally run so Phoebe chases her up the stairs only to be chased back down again with a very cross Libby! Then I have to distract Phoebe to change her mind set.
It's great fun isn't it x


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Look at her face, adorable. No wonder your in love with her All sounds very good to me @Tawny75 Libby will occasionally run so Phoebe chases her up the stairs only to be chased back down again with a very cross Libby! Then I have to distract Phoebe to change her mind set.
> It's great fun isn't it x


Perhaps Libby does that when she feels like some fun n games
Try recording it for our entertainment please:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

Easy! Libby wins every time :Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Me too, nothing more annoying when I can't sleep and every one else is out like a light :Banghead.
> 
> I didn't buy anything cat related, I bought a print of a Peace Rose and a frame for my friend as she has this rose in a pot outside her French doors which she planted several years ago in memory of her late partner. The rose may not last forever but at least she will have something which will remind her of it.


Oh that's a thoughtful gift for your friend. Glad your insomnia didn't make you go on a spending spree.
I've been browsing for a leg pillow but can't seem to find anything for easing pressure on upper legs. I'm after a neck massager too as I'm still suffering with whiplash after getting knocked off my scooter. I don't really call it spending as it's for things I need rather than want. No, I don't find _that_ convincing either :Smuggrin.
Hope you manage to catch up on your sleep tonight.:Yawn


----------



## Summercat

@Tawny75 Trixie is super cute  and I love that soft bed she has.

@SbanR I have only ever made fresh mint tea. Will have to try making my own ginger. I have a lot of ginger in the fridge at the moment, I bought for cooking.

@ebonycat Glad the tea settled your stomach and I like the idea of mints as well. Will have to try that myself.
Pukka does a nice cinnamon tea as well. I like it in the winter with a little milk and sometimes honey.

Anyone else getting adverts on what to do when your knees hurt? Mine don't but the solution is apparently at the top and bottom of the page.
(Not that I mind the reduced adverts and lack of moth people)


----------



## ebonycat

Tawny75 said:


> Especially for @SbanR and others, here is an update on Trixie.
> 
> She arrived on 28th November and the cats immediately retreated upstairs, I have a gate on the stairs with a cat flap in it so that Trixie only comes up with my at night for bed. Gradually as the days have gone past they started by putting their heads through the posts on the stairs and then coming down. They now walk round the edge of the room to get to the cat flap and 90% of the time Trxie is not bothered by them, Sev is much braver and walks in front of Trixie too. Sometimes she wants to play, she does not bark or growl but simply whines on the odd occasion she sees them, if she gets too close Sev hisses at her but no contact has been made as yet.
> 
> The cats are happily fed both upstairs and in the kitchen which is also gated off and I also make sure I feed them first. They both still sleep on my bed with Trixie in her night crate, and I swear they parade in front of her to taunt her because she is in the crate and they aren't. Every few days I am also swappling blankets between what the cats sleep on and what Trixie sleeps on. I am not forcing anything though, I know it could take months for them to accept eachother.
> 
> Anyway, pictures for you x
> 
> View attachment 456913
> View attachment 456914
> View attachment 456915


Awww she's adorable :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> If I'd known you were awake @ebonycat, I would have come for a chat as I've been awake since 3.00. :Yawn I've been in the kitchen with a cuppa buying Christmas presents online and listening to Purdey snoring. :Wacky



Well I don't know how I've done it but I've stayed awake all day.
So I've been awake since 2am........
I've had a couple of 'oh no I'm going to pass out' moments.
I wanted to stay awake in the 'hope' that I'll sleep tonight. Haha
If I don't then I think I'm going to sob :Arghh


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> She's so sweet:Kiss
> We need regular photo updates


I agree, we need updates please x


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> @Tawny75 Trixie is super cute  and I love that soft bed she has.
> 
> @SbanR I have only ever made fresh mint tea. Will have to try making my own ginger. I have a lot of ginger in the fridge at the moment, I bought for cooking.
> 
> @ebonycat Glad the tea settled your stomach and I like the idea of mints as well. Will have to try that myself.
> Pukka does a nice cinnamon tea as well. I like it in the winter with a little milk and sometimes honey.
> 
> Anyone else getting adverts on what to do when your knees hurt? Mine don't but the solution is apparently at the top and bottom of the page.
> (Not that I mind the reduced adverts and lack of moth people)


Ahh yes I got the cinnamon one as well. It's lovely with a little bit of milk. I love cinnamon. Not too keen on honey, but I do have honey & lemon if I've ever had a sore throat.


----------



## Charity

ebonycat said:


> Well I don't know how I've done it but I've stayed awake all day.
> So I've been awake since 2am........
> I've had a couple of 'oh no I'm going to pass out' moments.
> I wanted to stay awake in the 'hope' that I'll sleep tonight. Haha
> If I don't then I think I'm going to sob :Arghh


Problem is you then start worrying about not sleeping tonight and that keeps you awake, its a viscious circle. :Wideyed I must admit to having nodded off for half an hour this afternoon. I just feel lethargic. :Meh


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Problem is you then start worrying about not sleeping tonight and that keeps you awake, its a viscious circle. :Wideyed I must admit to having nodded off for half an hour this afternoon. I just feel lethargic. :Meh


Or you get past the feeling of tiredness....,sigh

I even had lovely, clean fresh bedsheets last night..... did they work? Nope :Bawling


----------



## Cully

@ebonycat and @Charity 
I'd offer to come and sing a lullaby but have a feeling I'd give you nightmares instead of slumber.
Hope you both get a decent sleep.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> @ebonycat and @Charity
> I'd offer to come and sing a lullaby but have a feeling I'd give you nightmares instead of slumber.
> Hope you both get a decent sleep.


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Tawny75

@ebonycat I hope you managed to get some sleep xx


----------



## ebonycat

Tawny75 said:


> @ebonycat I hope you managed to get some sleep xx


Morning,
I think I managed to get around four hours, still not great but better than the night before.
Though I've just come back from walking Lady & I now feel exhausted & a complete mess 
Might have to try & have a nap later, if I can.

How are your knees this morning, feeling any better?


----------



## Tawny75

ebonycat said:


> Morning,
> I think I managed to get around four hours, still not great but better than the night before.
> Though I've just come back from walking Lady & I now feel exhausted & a complete mess
> Might have to try & have a nap later, if I can.
> 
> How are your knees this morning, feeling any better?


Naps are just the best thng ever!

So my turmeric arrived yesterday so I have started taking it. I am hoping that in a few days they will feel better, although my left one is less stiff. I think the main problem is once I started working from home all general walking stopped, I sit at a desk for 8 hours a day averaging about 3-4000 steps. Since getting Trixie, our three short walks a day take me over 10,000 and my knees are putting up a fight. Hopefully with the continued walking + the turmeric I will be hopping around like a mad thing in no time!


----------



## Jaf

Can anyone recommend a moisturising body cream for a crotchety old man? My neighbour has been told that his Cellulitis likely got in through his dry skin. He hates creams and washes with soap and consequently his skin peels like a snake! He won’t use the usual creams, like Dove, so I’m at a loss.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Now the evenings and mornings are so dark I’m struggling to get any steps in. For months I was making an effort to get 70 000k stars in a week, last week I made an effort to at least do a 20 minute walk before work and one at lunchtime but this week I’ve been terrible. I haven’t really had any lunch breaks. Work from 8-6,30. One day I did only 1.2k steps!! 

Hannah


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Jaf said:


> Can anyone recommend a moisturising body cream for a crotchety old man? My neighbour has been told that his Cellulitis likely got in through his dry skin. He hates creams and washes with soap and consequently his skin peels like a snake! He won't use the usual creams, like Dove, so I'm at a loss.


E45 was the best I found for my Mum but not sure if it's available in Spain. It's not too greasy and does "blend" in quite quickly.
If he prefers soap then I've found that the Dove Creme Bars are gentler - it's not actually "soap" so doesn't have the same drying effect as normal soap bars.


----------



## ebonycat

Tawny75 said:


> Naps are just the best thng ever!
> 
> So my turmeric arrived yesterday so I have started taking it. I am hoping that in a few days they will feel better, although my left one is less stiff. I think the main problem is once I started working from home all general walking stopped, I sit at a desk for 8 hours a day averaging about 3-4000 steps. Since getting Trixie, our three short walks a day take me over 10,000 and my knees are putting up a fight. Hopefully with the continued walking + the turmeric I will be hopping around like a mad thing in no time!


I hope the turmeric tablets help.
Gentle walking should also help xx


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Can anyone recommend a moisturising body cream for a crotchety old man? My neighbour has been told that his Cellulitis likely got in through his dry skin. He hates creams and washes with soap and consequently his skin peels like a snake! He won't use the usual creams, like Dove, so I'm at a loss.


I think older men think moisturiser is too feminine and not masculine enough, while younger men quite happily use it as part of their daily routine. Probably don't like the floral smell of some of them. 
I agree with @Bertie'sMum as I've always found E45 very good and absorbs really well. I especially like the E45 anti Itch cream which is great for sensitive skin and eczema type conditions.
If you can't get E45 try looking for one specific 'for men'. Nivea for Men is one I've seen, also Bulldog. The trouble is that those labelled specifically for men tend to be more expensive. What about good old Vaseline Intensive Care? Can take a lot of rubbing in though.


----------



## Jaf

Bertie'sMum said:


> E45 was the best I found for my Mum but not sure if it's available in Spain. It's not too greasy and does "blend" in quite quickly.
> If he prefers soap then I've found that the Dove Creme Bars are gentler - it's not actually "soap" so doesn't have the same drying effect as normal soap bars.


Thanks, I'll have a look. I'm sure I can get it online if it's not in the shops.



Cully said:


> I think older men think moisturiser is too feminine and not masculine enough, while younger men quite happily use it as part of their daily routine. Probably don't like the floral smell of some of them.
> I agree with @Bertie'sMum as I've always found E45 very good and absorbs really well. I especially like the E45 anti Itch cream which is great for sensitive skin and eczema type conditions.
> If you can't get E45 try looking for one specific 'for men'. Nivea for Men is one I've seen, also Bulldog. The trouble is that those labelled specifically for men tend to be more expensive. What about good old Vaseline Intensive Care? Can take a lot of rubbing in though.


Thanks. Well I was there when he was complaining about the moisturiser his wife was putting on his leg after dressing his wound. I wouldn't have believed anyone could complain so much! He said he couldn't understand how it helped and compared it to using engine oil! Good grief. His poor wife has the patience of a saint. Good job I'm not married, I'd have pushed him over the cliff. Or kicked him in the shin.

I'm allowed out of the village now (was allowed out for medical stuff but not shopping) so will have a look round.


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Thanks, I'll have a look. I'm sure I can get it online if it's not in the shops.
> 
> Thanks. Well I was there when he was complaining about the moisturiser his wife was putting on his leg after dressing his wound. I wouldn't have believed anyone could complain so much! He said he couldn't understand how it helped and compared it to using engine oil! Good grief. His poor wife has the patience of a saint. Good job I'm not married, I'd have pushed him over the cliff. Or kicked him in the shin.
> 
> I'm allowed out of the village now (was allowed out for medical stuff but not shopping) so will have a look round.


Good you are allowed to go shopping now, if only for the change of scenery. Hope you manage to enjoy it too and treat yourself.


----------



## popcornsmum

Jaf said:


> Can anyone recommend a moisturising body cream for a crotchety old man? My neighbour has been told that his Cellulitis likely got in through his dry skin. He hates creams and washes with soap and consequently his skin peels like a snake! He won't use the usual creams, like Dove, so I'm at a loss.


Diprobase from the GP or pharmacy!


----------



## Summercat

Hi everyone,

@ebonycat how are you doing? I hope sleeping better. Did you try out one of the hypnotism tapes?

@GingerNinja I know today is your moving day, so you are not likely to be on but just wanted to say I hope all is going well.

Jack is sleeping on a soft blanket by me and Biggles is in the other room laying near a heater. All good here.
I need to start getting decorations up for Christmas, I have not done that yet.


----------



## Charity

Vet rang with Toppy's blood results, not good news I'm afraid, they have gone up from the last blood test.  She said if had been an infection, she would have expected it to have decreased so they are looking at inflammation of liver or gallbladder, possible thyroid problem or things not to think about. She is asking the Lab if they have enough blood to do a thyroid test. That's completely ruined my day. 

I don't think he's feeling very brilliant as he definitely hasn't been himself today. He's slept in the bedroom nearly all day and isn't his usual jolly self. :Meh


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> Vet rang with Toppy's blood results, not good news I'm afraid, they have gone up from the last blood test.  She said if had been an infection, she would have expected it to have decreased so they are looking at inflammation of liver or gallbladder, possible thyroid problem or things not to think about. She is asking the Lab if they have enough blood to do a thyroid test. That's completely ruined my day.
> 
> I don't think he's feeling very brilliant as he definitely hasn't been himself today. He's slept in the bedroom nearly all day and isn't his usual jolly self. :Meh


Oh no! Fingers crossed it's nothing too bad! Poor Toppy boy!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Toppy  I hope they have enough blood to do the tests they need and you can get to the bottom of what is going on as quickly as possible, so your boy can have the right treatment, So sorry to read this @Charity - hope you and the Mister are ok (and Bunty too, of course). Lots of love, kisses to Toppy from me and a manly backslap from Oscar xx


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Vet rang with Toppy's blood results, not good news I'm afraid, they have gone up from the last blood test.  She said if had been an infection, she would have expected it to have decreased so they are looking at inflammation of liver or gallbladder, possible thyroid problem or things not to think about. She is asking the Lab if they have enough blood to do a thyroid test. That's completely ruined my day.
> 
> I don't think he's feeling very brilliant as he definitely hasn't been himself today. He's slept in the bedroom nearly all day and isn't his usual jolly self. :Meh


Oh no Toppy Poor sweetheart, I too hope it nothing sinister and can be treated quickly and easily. Really hope he feels better over the next few days. xx


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Vet rang with Toppy's blood results, not good news I'm afraid, they have gone up from the last blood test.  She said if had been an infection, she would have expected it to have decreased so they are looking at inflammation of liver or gallbladder, possible thyroid problem or things not to think about. She is asking the Lab if they have enough blood to do a thyroid test. That's completely ruined my day.
> 
> I don't think he's feeling very brilliant as he definitely hasn't been himself today. He's slept in the bedroom nearly all day and isn't his usual jolly self. :Meh


Poor Toppy. I hope whatever it is can be easily treated. Kisses to darling Toppy. Xx


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Vet rang with Toppy's blood results, not good news I'm afraid, they have gone up from the last blood test.  She said if had been an infection, she would have expected it to have decreased so they are looking at inflammation of liver or gallbladder, possible thyroid problem or things not to think about. She is asking the Lab if they have enough blood to do a thyroid test. That's completely ruined my day.
> 
> I don't think he's feeling very brilliant as he definitely hasn't been himself today. He's slept in the bedroom nearly all day and isn't his usual jolly self. :Meh


Oh no @Charity poor Toppy, darling boy 
I hope the labs got enough blood to do the thyroid test.
I pray that whatever's wrong it's easily treatable.
Oh this has really upset me, sweet Toppy.
I'm sending tons of get well vibes to Toppy & a huge supportive hug to you xx


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> @ebonycat how are you doing? I hope sleeping better. Did you try out one of the hypnotism tapes?
> 
> @GingerNinja I know today is your moving day, so you are not likely to be on but just wanted to say I hope all is going well.
> 
> Jack is sleeping on a soft blanket by me and Biggles is in the other room laying near a heater. All good here.
> I need to start getting decorations up for Christmas, I have not done that yet.


Evening @Summercat I'm glad all is well with you all.

Unfortunately since I started the new medication my sleeping is nonexistent, I'm lucky if I get three hours every night. I can't even sleep during the day.
Also I'm really struggling to walk, I have weakness in my legs & keep losing my balance. The other day I dug out a hiking walking pole from my cupboard & I'm having to use that when I walk Lady. I can't walk too far as legs feel like they're going to give way.
I've been really worried about them.
I phoned my local lung Dr this afternoon, left a message with his secretary to call me.
He phoned me back & I told him all the symptoms I've been having since I started the tablets.
He said that he'd speak with my Dr & get back to me, probably tomorrow.

I've looked on the NHS website & other sites regarding the drug & yes these are common side effects.
Weakness in legs, difficulty in sleeping, losing balance.
The sites say the side effects should go after the drug is in your system/ around four/six weeks. But what really worries me is in just under two weeks my dose has to go up from 500mg twice a day to 750mg twice a day. Do that's going to effect my body again.
I'm really struggling with it all & also scared.
Sorry  I just want my life back to how it was.

The only things keeping me going & giving me joy are my furry babies & coming on here speaking with you all & seeing your pictures xx


----------



## SbanR

I'm so sorry you're having these side effects @ebonycat . Perhaps they might delay increasing the dose until your body has been able to adjust a bit.
Sending you strength and a virtual hug. Xx


----------



## Charity

Steroids are funny things, I know when my OH was on them, he has a few side effects which did go after a while once your system gets used to the drug. I know it is scary @ebonycat as you feel you're swapping one problem for another and you're out of control. Perhaps the doctor will give you something different which won't have these effects. I wouldn't think they would increase the dose if you are having problems with it. If you're not sleeping regularly, that does make you weak and airy fairy, let alone the rest, I know. Take care xx


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> I'm so sorry you're having these side effects @ebonycat . Perhaps they might delay increasing the dose until your body has been able to adjust a bit.
> Sending you strength and a virtual hug. Xx


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Steroids are funny things, I know when my OH was on them, he has a few side effects which did go after a while once your system gets used to the drug. I know it is scary @ebonycat as you feel you're swapping one problem for another and you're out of control. Perhaps the doctor will give you something different which won't have these effects. I wouldn't think they would increase the dose if you are having problems with it. If you're not sleeping regularly, that does make you weak and airy fairy, let alone the rest, I know. Take care xx


I'm still on a low dose of the steroids as well as these new tablets.
The new tablets are for treating transplant patients, it's to stop the body's rejecting the new organ.
Online sites all say the same, side effects can be bad. And to contact your dr if the symptoms get worse.
They take about 12 weeks to get into you system.
I'm a mess, I've never felt so bad.
My body feels like it's 80 years old, I'm walking like an 80 year old.

Sorry guys :Arghh thank you for your kind words & support xx


----------



## Summercat

I am very sorry @ebonycat. I wish we could help you in some way.

Is there a local group or service that could assist with shopping or walking Lady for you, at least for a period till the worst of the effects go away?

I will try to post in the photo thread, I fell away from doing that but here is a photo of Biggles (not very good light) but he is doing his best Yoda pose.


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> Evening @Summercat I'm glad all is well with you all.
> 
> Unfortunately since I started the new medication my sleeping is nonexistent, I'm lucky if I get three hours every night. I can't even sleep during the day.
> Also I'm really struggling to walk, I have weakness in my legs & keep losing my balance. The other day I dug out a hiking walking pole from my cupboard & I'm having to use that when I walk Lady. I can't walk too far as legs feel like they're going to give way.
> I've been really worried about them.
> I phoned my local lung Dr this afternoon, left a message with his secretary to call me.
> He phoned me back & I told him all the symptoms I've been having since I started the tablets.
> He said that he'd speak with my Dr & get back to me, probably tomorrow.
> 
> I've looked on the NHS website & other sites regarding the drug & yes these are common side effects.
> Weakness in legs, difficulty in sleeping, losing balance.
> The sites say the side effects should go after the drug is in your system/ around four/six weeks. But what really worries me is in just under two weeks my dose has to go up from 500mg twice a day to 750mg twice a day. Do that's going to effect my body again.
> I'm really struggling with it all & also scared.
> Sorry  I just want my life back to how it was.
> 
> The only things keeping me going & giving me joy are my furry babies & coming on here speaking with you all & seeing your pictures xx


So sorry you are going through this! You must feel really awful with all of this going on. I hope the Drs will be able to help you.


----------



## Summercat

@Charity 
Sorry to hear Toppy's bloodwork was abnormal. 
Not that you want him to have anything of course but if it is his thyroid it is easily manageable. We had two cats who as they got older needed thyroid medicine. One took tablets fine & the other had a cream applied with a special applicator. 
Hope he has a simple solution.


----------



## Charity

Thank you all. I'm wishing now things hadn't got delayed due to the lockdown so things have got worse. I've bought some Milk Thistle to give him as this is meant to support the liver.


----------



## Cully

@Charity ,I've only just read your news about Toppy, poor boy. Really hoping it's something and nothing and so sorry you're having all this worry. Yes, covid has as lot to answer for in many different ways, not least causing delays in treatments.
Sending loads of healing vibes plus chin tickles for everyone xx


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> I am very sorry @ebonycat. I wish we could help you in some way.
> 
> Is there a local group or service that could assist with shopping or walking Lady for you, at least for a period till the worst of the effects go away?
> 
> I will try to post in the photo thread, I fell away from doing that but here is a photo of Biggles (not very good light) but he is doing his best Yoda pose.
> 
> View attachment 457354


@ChaosCat @Charity

Thank you all, I left a message on my local consultants answerphone this morning, listing everything that's going on with me since I started the new medication, like my blurry vision, can't walk without a stick etc...& told him that I haven't taken today's tablets as I'm so worried with what they're doing to me.
I knew he didn't start work until midday.
He phoned me just after 12.30, to say that he's spoken to my consultant & I'm to stop the tablets immediately (which he knew I had done), he thinks I've had a severe reaction to the medication.
Hopefully now that I've stopped them, in a few days once the meds are out of my system I should start to feel better & get the use of my legs again.
If by Sunday I still can't walk, blurry vision etc I'm to go straight to a&e & get emergency treatment.

My local consultant will get in touch with my London (Brompton) consultants & get back in touch with me.

Mum picked me & Lady up at midday & we went back to hers.
Step father took Lady out on two really good walks for me as I've not been able too.
Back home now.

Thank you everyone for your kind words & well wishes, they mean so much xx


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Thank you all. I'm wishing now things hadn't got delayed due to the lockdown so things have got worse. I've bought some Milk Thistle to give him as this is meant to support the liver.


How has Toppy been today?
Is he eating & drinking ok?
Sending a supportive hug to you & thinking of you both (& Bunty of course) xx


----------



## Cully

@ebonycat . What a scary time for you but thank goodness you stopped the tablets when you did.
It's very reassuring that your local consultant was able to convey your message and get back to you so quickly.
How long is it since you first started taking these meds? I always thought any reaction would show itself pretty quickly.
Let's hope you are feeling loads better before Sunday.
Any idea what meds they can try you with next?
Good old Mum and Step Dad being able to help at such short notice.
Hope you get some much needed sleep tonight and you're soon feeling better.
xx


----------



## Charity

ebonycat said:


> @ChaosCat @Charity
> 
> Thank you all, I left a message on my local consultants answerphone this morning, listing everything that's going on with me since I started the new medication, like my blurry vision, can't walk without a stick etc...& told him that I haven't taken today's tablets as I'm so worried with what they're doing to me.
> I knew he didn't start work until midday.
> He phoned me just after 12.30, to say that he's spoken to my consultant & I'm to stop the tablets immediately (which he knew I had done), he thinks I've had a severe reaction to the medication.
> Hopefully now that I've stopped them, in a few days once the meds are out of my system I should start to feel better & get the use of my legs again.
> If by Sunday I still can't walk, blurry vision etc I'm to go straight to a&e & get emergency treatment.
> 
> My local consultant will get in touch with my London (Brompton) consultants & get back in touch with me.
> 
> Mum picked me & Lady up at midday & we went back to hers.
> Step father took Lady out on two really good walks for me as I've not been able too.
> Back home now.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your kind words & well wishes, they mean so much xx


I'm glad you've spoken to your consultant. Hopefully, things will improve in the next few day. Good that you've been with your Mum today, its good to know you've got them to help you out with walking Lady etc.

Toppy's been a lot brighter today, running around and playing, he's now asleep on my lap. His appetite is the same as always, nothing stops him eating .

Big hug back xx


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> @ebonycat . What a scary time for you but thank goodness you stopped the tablets when you did.
> It's very reassuring that your local consultant was able to convey your message and get back to you so quickly.
> How long is it since you first started taking these meds? I always thought any reaction would show itself pretty quickly.
> Let's hope you are feeling loads better before Sunday.
> Any idea what meds they can try you with next?
> Good old Mum and Step Dad being able to help at such short notice.
> Hope you get some much needed sleep tonight and you're soon feeling better.
> xx


Thank you xx

I've been on them for just under two weeks.
I think it was around day two or three my sleep became nonexistent, maybe an hour or two a night.
But I read the leaflets that my consultants gave me & just thought the side effects would go after a week or two.
It wasn't until a few days later I suffered severe weakness in my legs, blurred vision (I'm severely sight impaired normally anyway), & got other horrid side effects.

I did some more research online to find the tablets take around 12 weeks to start working & side effects can last a good 3/4 months.


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> Vet rang with Toppy's blood results, not good news I'm afraid, they have gone up from the last blood test.  She said if had been an infection, she would have expected it to have decreased so they are looking at inflammation of liver or gallbladder, possible thyroid problem or things not to think about. She is asking the Lab if they have enough blood to do a thyroid test. That's completely ruined my day.
> 
> I don't think he's feeling very brilliant as he definitely hasn't been himself today. He's slept in the bedroom nearly all day and isn't his usual jolly self. :Meh


Oh no poor Toppy were sending him all the love and positive thoughts in the world coz we love him! X


----------



## Cully

ebonycat said:


> Thank you xx
> 
> I've been on them for just under two weeks.
> I think it was around day two or three my sleep became nonexistent, maybe an hour or two a night.
> But I read the leaflets that my consultants gave me & just thought the side effects would go after a week or two.
> It wasn't until a few days later I suffered severe weakness in my legs, blurred vision (I'm severely sight impaired normally anyway), & got other horrid side effects.
> 
> I did some more research online to find the tablets take around 12 weeks to start working & side effects can last a good 3/4 months.


Medicine these days is life changing and helps in so many ways. That said, if I read the info that comes with each pack of medicine the side effects are pretty worrying. I suppose you just have to judge whether the benefits outweigh the negatives. I hope they can find a kinder alternative for you.
Hope you slept a bit better last night.


----------



## TriTri

ebonycat said:


> Thank you xx
> 
> I've been on them for just under two weeks.
> I think it was around day two or three my sleep became nonexistent, maybe an hour or two a night.
> But I read the leaflets that my consultants gave me & just thought the side effects would go after a week or two.
> It wasn't until a few days later I suffered severe weakness in my legs, blurred vision (I'm severely sight impaired normally anyway), & got other horrid side effects.
> 
> I did some more research online to find the tablets take around 12 weeks to start working & side effects can last a good 3/4 months.


Fingers crossed you get a good night's sleep sooner than you expect to @ebonycat


----------



## TriTri

@Charity, sorry I didn't know until now that Toppy is ill. I've not been on here much lately. What's going on? It's so nice knowing it hasn't affected his appetite. In the unlikely event it is his thyroid, and I know you shouldn't give meds away, but I've a new bottle of Thyronorm you can have... (there usually an eye watering £30 a bottle)! As you know, I'm always in the area and can leave it on the doorstep. Big cuddle to Toppy please, & Bunty too of course.

Max hasn't been keen on going out much since he was beaten up a few times by a new cat in the area, which I thought might be an unneutered Tom, but now believe he lives down the road. Max was very ill after having a Credelio flea tablet around the same time and had lots of tests done at the vet and had a course of omeprazole.Then again this week he's been back to the vet as there was blood up in his left eye socket. They sure like to keep us on our toes, don't they?


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> Medicine these days is life changing and helps in so many ways. That said, if I read the info that comes with each pack of medicine the side effects are pretty worrying. I suppose you just have to judge whether the benefits outweigh the negatives. I hope they can find a kinder alternative for you.
> Hope you slept a bit better last night.


I did get a few hours of sleep last night. Still woke up at midnight, then again at 2am...
This afternoon I had to go to my local hospital for another lung function test. That was rough.
I'm still really struggling to walk. It's like my leg muscles have gone.
After reading online all the side effects you might get from these tablets, weakness in legs, blurry vision, difficulty in breathing, finding it hard to sleep.... everything that I've been having for the last two weeks.
It's really been awful. I still feel really unwell but hopefully I'll start to feel better soon.
I should have stopped the tablets as soon as I stopped being able to see clearly & when my legs started getting very weak.

As I was in the hospital this afternoon I had to turn my phone off.
I had two missed calls from the same hospital. I'm guessing it was my local lung consultant.
Maybe he's spoken to my London consultants.
Hopefully he will phone me back tomorrow.


----------



## ebonycat

TriTri said:


> Fingers crossed you get a good night's sleep sooner than you expect to @ebonycat


Thank you xx


----------



## Charity

TriTri said:


> @Charity, sorry I didn't know until now that Toppy is ill. I've not been on here much lately. What's going on? It's so nice knowing it hasn't affected his appetite. In the unlikely event it is his thyroid, and I know you shouldn't give meds away, but I've a new bottle of Thyronorm you can have... (there usually an eye watering £30 a bottle)! As you know, I'm always in the area and can leave it on the doorstep. Big cuddle to Toppy please, & Bunty too of course.
> 
> Max hasn't been keen on going out much since he was beaten up a few times by a new cat in the area, which I thought might be an unneutered Tom, but now believe he lives down the road. Max was very ill after having a Credelio flea tablet around the same time and had lots of tests done at the vet and had a course of omeprazole.Then again this week he's been back to the vet as there was blood up in his left eye socket. They sure like to keep us on our toes, don't they?


Sorry poor Max has been causing you so much worry @TriTri, I don't suppose you can do much about the other cat and he won't be having that flea treatment again, I've only heard about that one recently

Don't know what's wrong with Toppy at the moment. Spoke to the vet today, it isn't his thyroid. We've agreed I can give him milk thistle tablets for a month, which apparently supports the liver, to see if that brings the ALT levels down, if not they are going to do a scan. So will have to wait and see. He isn't showing any signs of illness, his appetite is the same as always, he's alert and lively so I've got nothing to go on.


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Sorry poor Max has been causing you so much worry @TriTri, I don't suppose you can do much about the other cat and he won't be having that flea treatment again, I've only heard about that one recently
> 
> Don't know what's wrong with Toppy at the moment. Spoke to the vet today, it isn't his thyroid. We've agreed I can give him milk thistle tablets for a month, which apparently supports the liver, to see if that brings the ALT levels down, if not they are going to do a scan. So will have to wait and see. He isn't showing any signs of illness, his appetite is the same as always, he's alert and lively so I've got nothing to go on.


Oh right! Apparently Chillminx says there is milk thistle in the Macs Mono protein turkey cat food I feed Max sometimes and she says it can cause loose bowels, though I don't think it does with Max. Max recently started snoring too, so I thought I'd get him checked out with the bloody eye and the staying in & that and he's been given antibiotic eyedrops. I opened other new meds today and they've accidentally given me double the dosage per tablet! Good job I noticed . I haven't seen the other cat for several weeks now thank goodness and he's quite a few doors down, but the cheeky rascal did trying to get in a couple of months back! I wondered if it's worth asking the owner if they know if he's a carrier of anything? Don't expect that would go down too well, but a friend of mine could find out who took on their other cat, as she offered to ring the owner on my behalf. Bit difficult with the lurgy going on, so maybe a phone-call then! 
So something was wrong with Toppy's blood tests? Is that what's happened @Charity?


----------



## Summercat

@ebonycat 
Hope you can get the medication sorted to a level that is more livable.
Xx


----------



## popcornsmum

Can someone please tell Popcorn that walking across the wrapping paper to bite my leg is not okay because she is not listening to me. I mean look at that face.


----------



## Charity

TriTri said:


> Oh right! Apparently Chillminx says there is milk thistle in the Macs Mono protein turkey cat food I feed Max sometimes and she says it can cause loose bowels, though I don't think it does with Max. Max recently started snoring too, so I thought I'd get him checked out with the bloody eye and the staying in & that and he's been given antibiotic eyedrops. I opened other new meds today and they've accidentally given me double the dosage per tablet! Good job I noticed . I haven't seen the other cat for several weeks now thank goodness and he's quite a few doors down, but the cheeky rascal did trying to get in a couple of months back! I wondered if it's worth asking the owner if they know if he's a carrier of anything? Don't expect that would go down too well, but a friend of mine could find out who took on their other cat, as she offered to ring the owner on my behalf. Bit difficult with the lurgy going on, so maybe a phone-call then!
> So something was wrong with Toppy's blood tests? Is that what's happened @Charity?


I'll PM you @TriTri with details


----------



## GingerNinja

@Charity I hope that Toppy's liver values improve, I know that there are lots of things that can affect the results in humans, like taking paracetamol, and hope it was a blip as no other tests have shown a problem x

@ebonycat how awful that you've had such terrible side affects  I do hope that you start to feel much better very soon x


----------



## GingerNinja

We are in our new home! What an absolute nightmare moving is though, I was secretly hoping that the cats would cope better than I thought they would but unfortunately I was right  both completely shut down and terrified when we got here. I had to nudge ginkgo into a pod bed from behind the toilet sistern (as if left the door to the ensuite open )
I put my bedding in the room and found Luna has buried herself under it when I took the blowup bed in so ended up sleeping with a cat blanket over me!
My furniture is here now but the cats are awake all night, crying and pacing around  they come for cuddles and both have joined me in bed under the duvet which is a first. They are also not eating more than a couple of mouthfuls of whatever I offer so I'm worried they will get dehydrated  I don't know what I need to do.
They are a bit better today as both came and sat in the lounge this morning and ginkgo had a roll around with his smelly toys.
Anyway must go unpack more boxes!


----------



## SbanR

Oh dear, poor babies.
@GingerNinja it does sound like they're slowly starting to relax so things should improve.
I'm sure you're doing the usual calming measures?


----------



## GingerNinja

SbanR said:


> Oh dear, poor babies.
> @GingerNinja it does sound like they're slowly starting to relax so things should improve.
> I'm sure you're doing the usual calming measures?


I have a couple of pet remedy plugin s on the go, they have all blankets beds unwashed from last house. They are happy sleeping in my bedroom during the day with classical radio on its just at night... I'm so tired!
You are right though there is small improvements each day, they've wandered around everywhere but go back to my bedroom quite quickly. Hopefully they will be relaxed enough to play a bit in a few days.


----------



## SbanR

GingerNinja said:


> I have a couple of pet remedy plugin s on the go, they have all blankets beds unwashed from last house. They are happy sleeping in my bedroom during the day with classical radio on its just at night... I'm so tired!
> You are right though there is small improvements each day, they've wandered around everywhere but go back to my bedroom quite quickly. Hopefully they will be relaxed enough to play a bit in a few days.


How about some zylkene or Yucalm? Or Beaphar Calm spot on works more quickly ( the other two need several days to really get into the system before you start seeing an effect).


----------



## Charity

GingerNinja said:


> @Charity I hope that Toppy's liver values improve, I know that there are lots of things that can affect the results in humans, like taking paracetamol, and hope it was a blip as no other tests have shown a problem x
> 
> @ebonycat how awful that you've had such terrible side affects  I do hope that you start to feel much better very soon x












Thank you re Toppy, I'm hoping the milk thistle tablets will help plus I'm looking for some low protein food. I'm having a guilt trip today as wonder if I've been overfeeding him for too long which might mean he's had too much fatty food, he does love his food.  The ALT normal levels are 7-40, at his first blood test his were 500 and now they are 998 :Jawdrop which seems hellishly alarming. Can't believe he is showing no symptoms if they are that high.


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> @ebonycat
> Hope you can get the medication sorted to a level that is more livable.
> Xx


Thank you xx

I stopped the new medication on Wednesday, my local consultants secretary phoned me midday on Wednesday & said my consultant thinks I had a severe reaction to it.
I still can't walk no more than a few steps without legs shaking & I'm having to use a hiking stick for something to steady myself with.
Mum picked me & Lady dog up this morning, I was still in a really bad way, feeling sick, headaches, still not sleeping well.
Mum brought me back home at midday, she collected all Lady's meds & food & she's going to keep her at her house for a day or two, or until I feel a bit better.

I managed to sleep for an hour this afternoon.

I can't believe I've been/ am so ill because of a medication that's meant to make me feel better.


----------



## ebonycat

GingerNinja said:


> @Charity I hope that Toppy's liver values improve, I know that there are lots of things that can affect the results in humans, like taking paracetamol, and hope it was a blip as no other tests have shown a problem x
> 
> @ebonycat how awful that you've had such terrible side affects  I do hope that you start to feel much better very soon x


Thank you.
I'm hoping in a few days once the meds are out of my system I'll start to feel better.
I've been/still am so ill that today my mums collected Lady dogs food & her medication (she's diabetic) & she's going to keep her at her house for a couple of days.
My step father will walk her.
My local consultant left a message with his secretary to tell me if I'm no better by Sunday to go to a&e & been admitted.
I really don't want to go into hospital, especially not now.

I really hope in a couple of days once you're all settled in, your cats will start to play & eat better xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh goodness @ebonycat I've missed all this, so sorry. I'm glad you've stopped the meds and I hope more than anything that you feel a rapid improvement. I'm glad you've got some family support there too. Sending love and a furry kiss from Oscar Woo xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Happy New Home @GingerNinja  I'm sure by now things are massively improving but for the purpose of reassurance regarding dehydration, remember the three days in October where Oscar ate 10g one day, 60g of jelly the next and 60g of food the next, he still wasn't hugely dehydrated and was doing wees. I know it's not ideal but they are pretty tough when push comes to shove I think. I hope they've been eating better for you now and I hope you are starting to get sorted. Much love xx


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh goodness @ebonycat I've missed all this, so sorry. I'm glad you've stopped the meds and I hope more than anything that you feel a rapid improvement. I'm glad you've got some family support there too. Sending love and a furry kiss from Oscar Woo xxx


Thank you xx

I'm praying I start to feel a bit better by Sunday.
Consultants secretary said if I don't then I've got to go to a&e.
Both me & my mum have been researching long Covid.
This all started with a cough in December last year, it got worse & by March I was out of breath all the time. That's when he admitted me into hospital.
I don't remember having a Covid test in March (had one when I was admitted again in June).

I had to go & have another lung function test yesterday afternoon at my local hospital (the same hospital where I was admitted), I was talking to the two nurses & they said that if I had Covid in December/ January/ or in February after 10 days a test could show negative.

My mums just watched a programme about the after effects of having Covid & said I've got all the symptoms & have suffered all the symptoms for the whole of this year.

I was supposed to have a phone call from my local consultant today but he didn't call.
I will call his secretary Monday morning & beg for a call back.

Whether I had it, or not. Whether I've just reacted severely to the new medication or whether it is long Covid.
I really need answers now.

Up until the beginning of this year I was fit & healthy. Have never smoked nor have I drank.
To now I'm on oxygen, have complete weakness in my legs, meaning I can't even walk a few steps without shaking. Can't sleep.

I've been so upset the last few days it's untrue.
I just want my life back


----------



## TriTri

GingerNinja said:


> We are in our new home! What an absolute nightmare moving is though, I was secretly hoping that the cats would cope better than I thought they would but unfortunately I was right  both completely shut down and terrified when we got here. I had to nudge ginkgo into a pod bed from behind the toilet sistern (as if left the door to the ensuite open )
> I put my bedding in the room and found Luna has buried herself under it when I took the blowup bed in so ended up sleeping with a cat blanket over me!
> My furniture is here now but the cats are awake all night, crying and pacing around  they come for cuddles and both have joined me in bed under the duvet which is a first. They are also not eating more than a couple of mouthfuls of whatever I offer so I'm worried they will get dehydrated  I don't know what I need to do.
> They are a bit better today as both came and sat in the lounge this morning and ginkgo had a roll around with his smelly toys.
> Anyway must go unpack more boxes!


Congratulations on your move! They surely the cats must be loving all those empty boxes by now?


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> View attachment 457539
> 
> 
> Thank you re Toppy, I'm hoping the milk thistle tablets will help plus I'm looking for some low protein food. I'm having a guilt trip today as wonder if I've been overfeeding him for too long which might mean he's had too much fatty food, he does love his food.  The ALT normal levels are 7-40, at his first blood test his were 500 and now they are 998 :Jawdrop which seems hellishly alarming. Can't believe he is showing no symptoms if they are that high.


Hi @Charity 
I've got lots of Animonda Vom Feinstein meat cocktail Toppy is welcome to have? I'm not sure of the protein content but I know the Animonda Vom Feinsten pure turkey for neutered cats (same type of food) is 12% protein, which I believe is low? I've also got lots of the same in poultry/pasta? I can't buy the turkey hearts or turkey and tomato, without buying all 4 types from my supplier.


----------



## TriTri

ebonycat said:


> Thank you xx
> 
> I'm praying I start to feel a bit better by Sunday.
> Consultants secretary said if I don't then I've got to go to a&e.
> Both me & my mum have been researching long Covid.
> This all started with a cough in December last year, it got worse & by March I was out of breath all the time. That's when he admitted me into hospital.
> I don't remember having a Covid test in March (had one when I was admitted again in June).
> 
> I had to go & have another lung function test yesterday afternoon at my local hospital (the same hospital where I was admitted), I was talking to the two nurses & they said that if I had Covid in December/ January/ or in February after 10 days a test could show negative.
> 
> My mums just watched a programme about the after effects of having Covid & said I've got all the symptoms & have suffered all the symptoms for the whole of this year.
> 
> I was supposed to have a phone call from my local consultant today but he didn't call.
> I will call his secretary Monday morning & beg for a call back.
> 
> Whether I had it, or not. Whether I've just reacted severely to the new medication or whether it is long Covid.
> I really need answers now.
> 
> Up until the beginning of this year I was fit & healthy. Have never smoked nor have I drank.
> To now I'm on oxygen, have complete weakness in my legs, meaning I can't even walk a few steps without shaking. Can't sleep.
> 
> I've been so upset the last few days it's untrue.
> I just want my life back


Aww, you will @ebonycat. You're off those meds now, maybe keep drinking lots of water to flush them away out of your system quicker? We're all rooting for you xx


----------



## ebonycat

TriTri said:


> Aww, you will @ebonycat. You're off those meds now, maybe keep drinking lots of water to flush them away out of your system quicker? We're all rooting for you xx


Thank you xx

I've managed to sleep for two hours, I'm drinking lots of water.
I keep having splitting headaches, I think it's maybe the withdrawal effects from the tablets??
Vision is still very blurry & I'm still wobbly on my feet.

Both cats are very quiet.
Before I turned the lights out to go to bed Alfie was on the landing meowing at the wall. I think he's wondering where Lady dog is. He does love her.
Right now he's asleep in one of their beds next to my bed.
Ebony is asleep in her bed in the kitchen.


----------



## TriTri

ebonycat said:


> Thank you xx
> 
> I've managed to sleep for two hours, I'm drinking lots of water.
> I keep having splitting headaches, I think it's maybe the withdrawal effects from the tablets??
> Vision is still very blurry & I'm still wobbly on my feet.
> 
> Both cats are very quiet.
> Before I turned the lights out to go to bed Alfie was on the landing meowing at the wall. I think he's wondering where Lady dog is. He does love her.
> Right now he's asleep in one of their beds next to my bed.
> Ebony is asleep in her bed in the kitchen.


Awww bless little Alfie, how sweet!

Lack of sleep will give you headaches and blurry vision, & make you wobbly on your feet, so hopefully as those meds leave your system things will improve...... but do chase up the secretary on Monday and get as much advice as you can. Just do as your told! Lots of cuddles with your furry family is good, but NHS forget to mention that. It's a Petforum prescription .


----------



## MissyfromMice

ebonycat said:


> Thank you xx
> 
> I've managed to sleep for two hours, I'm drinking lots of water.
> I keep having splitting headaches, I think it's maybe the withdrawal effects from the tablets??
> Vision is still very blurry & I'm still wobbly on my feet.
> 
> Both cats are very quiet.
> Before I turned the lights out to go to bed Alfie was on the landing meowing at the wall. I think he's wondering where Lady dog is. He does love her.
> Right now he's asleep in one of their beds next to my bed.
> Ebony is asleep in her bed in the kitchen.


Sending you tons of healing vibes, and wishing you all the love and support you need to feel better soon @ebonycat .

Maybe counting sheep will help you to get some sleep ?


----------



## ebonycat

MissyfromMice said:


> Sending you tons of healing vibes, and wishing you all the love and support you need to feel better soon @ebonycat .
> 
> Maybe counting sheep will help you to get some sleep ?
> 
> View attachment 457631


Thank you xx

I'll try anything to get some sleep xx


----------



## chillminx

@ebonycat - I am so sorry to hear you have been having such a bad time lately hun! Really awful for you! x. I had not quite realised [until reading this thread] that your illness came more or less out of the blue, late last year.

If your illness is COVID, you will have been extraordinarily unlucky to have caught it in December 2019 as the first official case of COVID was not diagnosed in the UK until the end of January 2020.

Your symptoms do seem to match those of COVID (and long COVID). One of the most common symptoms is loss of the sense of smell, did you have that? It seems to be fairly conclusive if one has that, along with other symptoms such as severe shortness of breath and a fever, that it is COVID.

Was the steroid you were prescribed dexamethasone? If so, there is a long list of possible side effects including insomnia and muscle weakness. But when some patients have been very sick with COVID it has saved lives, so the experts think the risks of serious side effects are worth taking. I am sorry you had such a very bad reaction.

I am glad you have your mum and dad to help by taking your lovely dog for a few days, and walking her. 

Thinking of you and hoping very much you soon feel better. Hugs ((()))) xx


----------



## Summercat

@ebonycat

I am glad you have family to help you.

It may be lingering effects of damage if you did contract COVID. I have read it was present outside of China earlier than previously thought. The time frame seems to fit, December / January.

Sending hugs and hope for things to get better soon.
Xx


----------



## Summercat

@GingerNinja 
Glad all ticking along. I agree with @SbanR that Beaphar spot on works great. Bach's Flower for pets also. But it does seems they are slowly settling in if checking out their toys.


----------



## ebonycat

chillminx said:


> @ebonycat - I am so sorry to hear you have been having such a bad time lately hun! Really awful for you! x. I had not quite realised [until reading this thread] that your illness came more or less out of the blue, late last year.
> 
> If your illness is COVID, you will have been extraordinarily unlucky to have caught it in December 2019 as the first official case of COVID was not diagnosed in the UK until the end of January 2020.
> 
> Your symptoms do seem to match those of COVID (and long COVID). One of the most common symptoms is loss of the sense of smell, did you have that? It seems to be fairly conclusive if one has that, along with other symptoms such as severe shortness of breath and a fever, that it is COVID.
> 
> Was the steroid you were prescribed dexamethasone? If so, there is a long list of possible side effects including insomnia and muscle weakness. But when some patients have been very sick with COVID it has saved lives, so the experts think the risks of serious side effects are worth taking. I am sorry you had such a very bad reaction.
> 
> I am glad you have your mum and dad to help by taking your lovely dog for a few days, and walking her.
> 
> Thinking of you and hoping very much you soon feel better. Hugs ((()))) xx


Thank you Stef xx

I went to my gp's in March as I was suffering from shortness of breath, he tested my stats & I think my oxygen level was around 62% when it's meant to be around 92%. He called for an ambulance & I was taken to my local hospital where I was admitted, I stayed in hospital for around 10days. X-rays showed a shadow on my lungs. I also tested positive for flu.
I stayed on oxygen while I was there & had iv fluids & antibiotics.
I started to feel better & they discharged me.

Then within a week or two the shortness of breath was back.
This time I had to call an ambulance to my home.
I was admitted again, this time I had the Covid test which came back negative.
Back on oxygen & iv fluids & antibiotics.
More scans, which the Drs then diagnosed me with Pulmonary Hypertension, they referred me to Brompton hospital in London for further tests as they didn't treat PH there.
This time I stayed in hospital for two weeks.
Before I was discharged it was set up that I'd have home oxygen therapy, so to have to have small canister's to carry when out of my house & two oxygen generators indoors, one upstairs & one downstairs.
This seemed ok, I was managing ok.
Finally heard from Brompton & had x amount of further tests.
They finally said it wasn't PH & it was Interstitial lung disease.
They prescribed me a high dose of steroids Prednisolone.
They seemed to help a lot with my breathing, the only downside I gained some weight.
I think I've been on them 5 months now.
I knew that Brompton were going to put me another type of medication & then take me off the steroids. About two weeks ago I started the new medication, Mycophenolate Mofetil 500mg twice a day, to increase to 750mg twice a day after a month.
Well within a couple of days I couldn't sleep. Within a week my vision was getting blurry, I was losing balance & I couldn't walk without my legs shaking, hot & sweating all the time but inside I felt cold.
I read up on them & knew they were all side effects but after 12 days everything was getting worse. I decided I had to stop taking them. I couldn't walk, couldn't see clearly, wasn't sleeping at all & generally felt really unwell.
I spoke to my local consultants secretary & he said my consultant agreed I must stop the medication & that I must of had a severe reaction to them & if I'm still having these side effects by Sunday/ Monday I'm to go to a&e & be admitted.

I'm still not sleeping much. Think I managed about four hours last night or broken sleep.
I don't think my vision is as bad today, not back to how it was before but certainly not how it was while on these tablets.
I'm still finding eating hard, sickness feeling all the time.
I've not left the house today but I've been trying to do some gentle leg exercises to build up my muscles.
Still going from sweating hot to freezing cold.

I will phone my local consultants secretary Monday morning & see if I can get a call back.
I hope in a few days I'll start to feel better, but I did read that it can take around ten days for the medication to leave your system.


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> @ebonycat
> 
> I am glad you have family to help you.
> 
> It may be lingering effects of damage if you did contract COVID. I have read it was present outside of China earlier than previously thought. The time frame seems to fit, December / January.
> 
> Sending hugs and hope for things to get better soon.
> Xx


Thank you xx


----------



## Charity

Here cometh a little rant over something which I realise is totally unimportant but I am irked. :Grumpy

I never buy or make a Christmas cake nowadays as my OH doesn't like them or, rather, he does but they don't agree with his digestive system. Every year a friend's wife makes us a plain fruit cake with no icing which is massive and much too big for just the two of us. I kid you not, its about a foot long and would serve a football team! I end up eating half of it which piles on the pounds and the rest usually gets thrown away. This year, the friend isn't making any (not a bad thing).

As its been such an awful year, I decided to give myself a treat and buy a small Christmas cake which I ordered with my Waitrose shop. My shop was due to arrive this morning when I got an e-mail from them saying they didn't have the cake so were sending, as a substitute, Christmas iced fruit slices. I know I am being nit picky but this isn't quite the same as a proper Christmas cake is it? What annoys me more is that I placed my Christmas order a month ago so, the way I look at it, you should be able to reserve a Christmas cake just like you do a turkey, not find at the last minute everybody else has been in the store and bought one so there isn't one left for online shoppers who placed orders weeks ago. Anyway, to make matters even worse, when my order arrived there were no Christmas iced fruit slices! So, now I have no Christmas cake at all. 

I can't get an online shop with anyone now and I know I can go into a supermarket, something I haven't done since March, and buy one but Waitrose are definitely off my next year's Christmas card list for spoiling my treat to myself.


----------



## Summercat

@ebonycat 
Hope you have some improvement today xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We've had an eventful few days. 

However, we have had a little trip to a friend's to look at Saturn and Jupiter through his telescope. OMG! It was very cool. It's one billion miles away and the light takes 90 minutes to get to us. The rings are really awesome. 

Just brilliant


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> @ebonycat
> Hope you have some improvement today xx


Thank you xx

I'm not too sure to be honest.

I still can't sleep no more than an hour or two at a time. Though I'm exhausted.
I've been feeling really sickly, have been forcing myself to have some soup or toast.
I'm still really struggling with balance & wobbly on my legs but I've been trying to do some gentle leg exercises (that I found on the British heart foundation website) during the day from yesterday, I'll continue with those in hope they are working.
My head is constantly pouring with sweat.

From what I've read online regarding the withdrawal from the tablets I've stopped it can take between one/ two weeks to feel back to normal.
It lists all the effects that I'm currently having.
I just really hope in another few days of taking it easy I'll start to feel a bit better. Then continue to improve day by day.
I just honestly think if I could have a full five hours of sleep I'd start to feel more rested & my body would heal.

Thank you all xx


----------



## GingerNinja

Summercat said:


> @GingerNinja
> Glad all ticking along. I agree with @SbanR that Beaphar spot on works great. Bach's Flower for pets also. But it does seems they are slowly settling in if checking out their toys.


Thanks x. Luna is definitely doing well now, I managed to get her up before 9 pm and she had a good 10 minute play on a box and behind the long curtains my mum gave me (just so I don't feel like I'm in a goldfish bowl at night!) She is also eating little amounts but is not a big eater anyway, the amounts are getting bigger.
Ginkgo is my worry re. eating but he has eaten 10g of dry and licked all the jelly from a fine flakes pouch this morning so I'm hoping this is a turning point.
Unfortunately got a man coming this morning to sort out my aerial. I hope it doesn't set him back but as I'm now going to be on my own at Christmas, following the announcements on Saturday, I would like to watch TV !
Oh, and wailing at night was a bit better last night so all positive developments


----------



## GingerNinja

@ebonycat I hope that you got some sleep last night x


----------



## ebonycat

GingerNinja said:


> @ebonycat I hope that you got some sleep last night x


Thank you xx

Unfortunately I'm still only managing to sleep for a hour or two at a time.
Still feeling extremely sickly all the time.
Can't manage much food, forcing a slice of toast or some soup.
Drinking lots of water so hoping that's helping.
I just want to feel better again, how I was feeling before I started taking those tablets 

I'm glad to hear both Luna & Ginkgo seem to be settling.
I hope the man visiting you today doesn't upset them xx


----------



## Summercat

Oh @ebonycat, I feel so bad for you. Hope things improve soon. Hugs from us ☃


----------



## Summercat

@GingerNinja 
Hope things went ok with the tv man today, you definitely want that sorted before Christmas and the New Year, as it will be hard to get a slot soon with the holidays.
It must be exiting settling into a new place ❄ Hope your kitties are both on board soon xx


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> Oh @ebonycat, I feel so bad for you. Hope things improve soon. Hugs from us ☃


Thank you, I hope so too xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

It's beginning to look more and more like I'll be spending Xmas on my own !

On Sunday I had to visit my niece to use her Virgin landline as mine had died and I needed to report it - as the waiting time to get through to a person was likely to be hour or so I didn't want to ring the 0345 number from my mobile (not Virgin), by using her landline I could use the 150 helpline number. 

Her son now has all the symptoms of Covid19 and she and her OH are definitely feeling under par - the only one seemingly unaffected is their 15 year old daughter. They all went to be tested yesterday and now we're waiting for the results (14 - 48 hours). I was sat in their hall on the phone for 55 minutes with no contact with the rest of family except for (a) when I arrived my niece opened the front door and handed me the phone that she had just been using and (b) when she brought me a cup of coffee. Hopefully they get the all clear but in the meantime I need to keep an eye on myself for symptoms ! I've had a low grade headache for a couple of days, but no temperature or cough - can't go by sense of smell as I have anosmia (no sense of smell) anyway, sense of taste is unaffected.

I'm supposed to be visiting my sister and her OH on Christmas Day but he's getting somewhat paranoid about letting anyone in the house whether they have symptoms or not so it's looking increasingly unlikely that I will be welcome ! Luckily I have enough food (and chocolate) to see me through -the only thing I couldn't get when I went shopping yesterday was (believe or not) mince pies


----------



## GingerNinja

@Bertie'sMum fingers crossed it's not covid, unfortunately a lot of people's plans have had to change at there last minute 
I think it's better to be safe and have this Christmas cancelled/pared down, we are planning to have our Christmas meal in a couple of months of possible


----------



## chillminx

@Bertie'sMum - hoping the headaches go away and praying you have not caught COVID! xx


----------



## Charity

I hope you feel better soon @Bertie'sMum xx


----------



## Cully

@Bertie'sMum ,fingers and paws crossed for you that you don't get it. It does make you paranoid about being with other people though.
One of the ladies who lives here (sheltered housing) went rogue! I just think all the 'can we can't we, will we wont we' got to her and she's gone off to her daughters for 6 days. I just hope she's prepared to isolate for 14 days when she comes back. If she does!
I'm waiting for my Tesco delivery today. NO SPROUTS available!! This will be the first time I've ever not been able to have sprouts for Christmas dinner so I sympathise about your mince pies, Boo hoo!
Put a big notice in your window, NEED MINCE PIES. You never know, a kind neighbour might get you some:Happy.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Thanks everyone 

@Charity actually the headache is just one of this little niggles you get when you're not sleeping too well ! Other than that I feel absolutely fine and hoping that the Vitamin D I've been taking all year is providing a boost to my immune system and, therefore, some protection.

@GingerNinja - it's going to be a very pared down Xmas anyway - usually we are 5 households (12 people) but this year it's only going to be me, my sister and her OH - IF my Bro-in-law is still happy for me to visit ! Otherwise it will be just be me and Bertie

@chillminx


chillminx said:


> and praying you have not caught COVID!


 - me too !

@Cully -


Cully said:


> Put a big notice in your window, NEED MINCE PIES. You never know, a kind neighbour might get you some


I might just try that ! Or providing I still feel OK tomorrow I might pop to the local "corner" shop or the local petrol station and see if they have any (the petrol station sells M&S food )


----------



## GingerNinja

Bertie'sMum said:


> @GingerNinja - this year it's only going to be me, my sister and her OH - IF my Bro-in-law is still happy for me to visit ! Otherwise it will be just be me and Bertie"
> QUOTE]
> 
> Fingers crossed that your friend's test is negative, then BIL has no reason for you not to go (although a day with Bertie sounds lovely!).
> 
> If you're going to have a mince pie then why have just any mince pie


----------



## Willow_Warren

@Bertie'sMum my mother has all the mince pies (she text me to say she has 29).

If you were nearer I'd drop you some round (well I have homemade mincemeat and flour... almost there)

sounds like your contact was minimal so my fingers are crossed for you x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Three dozen sausage rolls made...some with onion marmalade some with cranberry


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> @Bertie'sMum ,fingers and paws crossed for you that you don't get it. It does make you paranoid about being with other people though.
> One of the ladies who lives here (sheltered housing) went rogue! I just think all the 'can we can't we, will we wont we' got to her and she's gone off to her daughters for 6 days. I just hope she's prepared to isolate for 14 days when she comes back. If she does!
> I'm waiting for my Tesco delivery today. NO SPROUTS available!! This will be the first time I've ever not been able to have sprouts for Christmas dinner so I sympathise about your mince pies, Boo hoo!
> Put a big notice in your window, NEED MINCE PIES. You never know, a kind neighbour might get you some:Happy.


Don't forget your NEED SPROUTS sign @Cully


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Don't forget your NEED SPROUTS sign @Cully


I'm afraid the only ones to see it will be the fox and strays that come looking for food as my window doesn't get much human footfall.
As my son says, we've got a fresh cauliflower and that makes you f**t too. Did he actually mean ME? :Jawdrop the very thought!!
xx


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Three dozen sausage rolls made...some with onion marmalade some with cranberry
> 
> View attachment 457983


Well done @Mrs Funkin IF I ate sausage rolls I am sure I would love yours! X


----------



## ewelsh

I am enraged, every Christmas and Easter I wait for my favourite film of all time Ben-Hur which is on today BUT it's the 2016 production and NOT my Charlton Heston Ben-Hur


----------



## oliviarussian

Ah well, 94 cat sitting visits scheduled for the next few weeks and all sadly cancelled now... positives is at least this year I can put my feet up and relax... negatives is the first time in 8 years that I have not been working and sadly can’t see anyone!!!! Sod’s law!!!  I don’t feel too bad really as I’m looking forward to a good rest


----------



## SbanR

oliviarussian said:


> Ah well, 94 cat sitting visits scheduled for the next few weeks and all sadly cancelled now... positives is at least this year I can put my feet up and relax... negatives is the first time in 8 years that I have not been working and sadly can't see anyone!!!! Sod's law!!!  I don't feel too bad really as I'm looking forward to a good rest


I hope you're managing. It must be so worrying.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha @ewelsh I should've known you wouldn't eat sausage rolls


----------



## ebonycat

Evening all., my consultant finally called me at 4.30... he’s prescribed me some anti sickness medication but unfortunately the hospital pharmacy isn’t open until Saturday at 9am, so my mum will go & pick it up then.

He’s prescribed me a new medication for my lung disease (that will replace the steroids eventually), it’s a once a week medication that I’m to take on a Sunday & then the Monday after I have to take this special vitamin medication.
It should have less side effects than the one they’ve just tried me on, that I’ve reacted severely too.
I’m not to start these new meds until the new year, until I feel well again.

Today I’ve not been able to sleep as I’ve been so anxious about my consultant phoning me & worried he’d send me to hospital.
Thankfully he wants to keep me out of hospital as much as possible.
He’s just said I had a very severe reaction to the new medication they put me on & I just need rest.

For the last few weeks I’ve bern sweating hot, today I’m freezing cold.

Getting back into bed now.
I’m managing to eat bits of fruit & I’m drinking water.
Just can’t stomach food right now.

So Christmas Day is going to be spent in bed, but I guess it’s better than in hospital which is where I thought I’d be.

Thank you everyone, you’ve all been so kind.

Wishing you a lovely Christmas xx


----------



## Summercat

@ebonycat 
Hope the new anti nausea medication is helping xx


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> @ebonycat
> Hope the new anti nausea medication is helping xx


Mum phoned me from the hospital pharmacy just after 9am to say they haven't got them & have no record of my consultant sending the prescription.
She said that some clinics are open so to call her Dr.
I've phoned my consultants secretary & left a voice message asking him about my medication & to phone me urgently as I really need those tablets.
I doubt he be back until Tuesday, maybe not even until the following week. I'm so upset :Arghh


----------



## Summercat

@ebonycat 
Oh I am so sorry to read this, I was hoping you would have them and be improving. 
I don't know if possible but if your consultant is on leave or holiday, is there a back up doctor for emergencies?
Someone who could get the prescription through for you?


----------



## Charity

@ebonycat, why don't you phone 111, they may have an emergency pharmacist, there must be someone available xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no @ebonycat  Have you called your GP surgery as normally the answerphone message will have "what to do in an emergency over Christmas" on there. Please do - and if they have an on call GP service for a home visit then use it! Or a walk in GP service at a local cottage hospital if you have one. Get an FP10 (normal green prescription) from them for anti sickness meds (be cheeky and ask for Ondansetron if you can it's the best anti emetic by far!) and then some can collect from a normal pharmacy for you, there will be at least one in your area open, it's a legal thing.

Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> @ebonycat, why don't you phone 111, they may have an emergency pharmacist, there must be someone available xx





Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh no @ebonycat  Have you called your GP surgery as normally the answerphone message will have "what to do in an emergency over Christmas" on there. Please do - and if they have an on call GP service for a home visit then use it! Or a walk in GP service at a local cottage hospital if you have one. Get an FP10 (normal green prescription) from them for anti sickness meds (be cheeky and ask for Ondansetron if you can it's the best anti emetic by far!) and then some can collect from a normal pharmacy for you, there will be at least one in your area open, it's a legal thing.
> 
> Let us know how you get on xx


Thank you both.
I'll phone them now xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh @ebonycat what a devastating disappointment and frustration. Hope you can get something sorted c


----------



## SbanR

ebonycat said:


> Mum phoned me from the hospital pharmacy just after 9am to say they haven't got them & have no record of my consultant sending the prescription.
> She said that some clinics are open so to call her Dr.
> I've phoned my consultants secretary & left a voice message asking him about my medication & to phone me urgently as I really need those tablets.
> I doubt he be back until Tuesday, maybe not even until the following week. I'm so upset :Arghh


Oh what a ****-up! I really hope you can get some tablets to help with the nausea. Xx


----------



## ebonycat

I phoned 111 earlier, they weren’t much help to be honest, said to ring my consultants secretary again on Tuesday & hope he’s back to work then.
They said to go into a chemist & get over the counter travel sickness tablets.

I have a Boots across the road from my house, I have to pick up a weekly prescription from them every Sunday, my mums going to pick it up for me tomorrow morning & as they know me in there she will ask them for help.

Not been able to eat anything all day, but mum dropped off some more satsuma’s earlier & I’m managing to eat one of them x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That's a good idea about the OTC travel sickness pills, perhaps some travel sickness bands too (which work on acupressure points). I would still suggest calling your GP surgery, in case they had an on call GP who can prescribe for you - maybe your Mum could call them in the morning? 

I so hope you are feeling better soon xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

@ebonycat thinking of you and really hoping things improve for you soon!


----------



## Charity

@ebonycat hope you can get your medication today and start to feel better xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Thinking of you, too, @ebonycat and sending the best vibes.


----------



## ebonycat

@Mrs Funkin



Willow_Warren said:


> @ebonycat thinking of you and really hoping things improve for you soon!





Charity said:


> @ebonycat hope you can get your medication today and start to feel better xx





ChaosCat said:


> Thinking of you, too, @ebonycat and sending the best vibes.


Thank you,
Although I had another very sleepless night last night & haven't eaten hardly anything for a whole week I was in a hot bath at 6am this morning.
I'm even dressed which is a first in over a week.
Still very wobbly on my feet & my eyesight does still go blurry at times.
I feel a bit better this morning.
Tired, worn out, actually feeling a bit hungry, but stomach still feels very unsettled.
Hopefully I'll continue to improve & get my strength back.

Thank you everyone, these last few weeks have been pure hell.
I was so worried I'd have to go into hospital as I just wasn't getting better.
Your support & kindness has helped me so very much xx


----------



## Charity

Lack of sleep and not eating is debilitating in itself. Do you like Complan if you don't feel like ordinary food, that is nourishing. Glad you are feeling stronger today....every day in every way


----------



## ChaosCat

ebonycat said:


> @Mrs Funkin
> 
> Thank you,
> Although I had another very sleepless night last night & haven't eaten hardly anything for a whole week I was in a hot bath at 6am this morning.
> I'm even dressed which is a first in over a week.
> Still very wobbly on my feet & my eyesight does still go blurry at times.
> I feel a bit better this morning.
> Tired, worn out, actually feeling a bit hungry, but stomach still feels very unsettled.
> Hopefully I'll continue to improve & get my strength back.
> 
> Thank you everyone, these last few weeks have been pure hell.
> I was so worried I'd have to go into hospital as I just wasn't getting better.
> Your support & kindness has helped me so very much xx


Glad it's at least getting better!


----------



## ebonycat

Well my mum came up to my house this morning & went to Boots the chemist that’s across the road to pick up my weekly medication. They know me in there & know what I’ve been through this year, also the lady who mum spoke with this morning saw me last week & saw the mess that I was in because of the new medication my consultants had put me on, couldn’t walk etc.
She said she couldn’t sell mum the travel sickness tablets, something to do with the medication that I’m currently on & that my Drs have to prescribe them for me to have them  I can understand they don’t want to brake the law.
She said hopefully my consultants secretary will be back on Tuesday, if not to call my GP surgery on Tuesday & ask the duty dr to call me back urgently & ask him for some medication.
So I’ll do that.
Mum took me back to her house for a few hours, to give me a break from staring at my four walls & I saw my lovely little Lady dog, she was so happy... which made me cry.
Then as I was getting tired & wanted to check on Ebony & Alfie, mum brought me home again.
Lady saw me leave & she wanted to come with me, which made me cry again.
I’m still very unstable on my legs, but I’m determined to get my strength back in my leg muscles.
I’ve found some leg strengthening exercises online which I’m going to start to do in the hope that they will help & then tomorrow as long as I’m feeling well enough I will go to mums again tomorrow.
With the plan to build my strength up xx


----------



## SbanR

ebonycat said:


> Well my mum came up to my house this morning & went to Boots the chemist that's across the road to pick up my weekly medication. They know me in there & know what I've been through this year, also the lady who mum spoke with this morning saw me last week & saw the mess that I was in because of the new medication my consultants had put me on, couldn't walk etc.
> She said she couldn't sell mum the travel sickness tablets, something to do with the medication that I'm currently on & that my Drs have to prescribe them for me to have them  I can understand they don't want to brake the law.
> She said hopefully my consultants secretary will be back on Tuesday, if not to call my GP surgery on Tuesday & ask the duty dr to call me back urgently & ask him for some medication.
> So I'll do that.
> Mum took me back to her house for a few hours, to give me a break from staring at my four walls & I saw my lovely little Lady dog, she was so happy... which made me cry.
> Then as I was getting tired & wanted to check on Ebony & Alfie, mum brought me home again.
> Lady saw me leave & she wanted to come with me, which made me cry again.
> I'm still very unstable on my legs, but I'm determined to get my strength back in my leg muscles.
> I've found some leg strengthening exercises online which I'm going to start to do in the hope that they will help & then tomorrow as long as I'm feeling well enough I will go to mums again tomorrow.
> With the plan to build my strength up xx


I'm sorry you have to wait till Tuesday to sort out some meds to help.
But you are getting better and managed to go to your mum's and see Lady Dog. Sending love and strength to carry on. Xx


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> I'm sorry you have to wait till Tuesday to sort out some meds to help.
> But you are getting better and managed to go to your mum's and see Lady Dog. Sending love and strength to carry on. Xx


Thank you xx
I'm very emotional right now, seeing Lady brought it home to me how our animals get into our hearts.
I knew I loved her & missed her, but damn she broke me seeing her face when I left again :Bawling


----------



## Jaf

It’s my birthday today. My lovely friend sent me some socks, but accidentally sent doggie ones instead of cat ones. About sums up my life really.


----------



## Summercat

@ebonycat

Does that mean that you cannot have anything even like pepto bismol to settle your stomach unless cleared with your doctor first?
Maybe also try sipping ginger ale. The combined ginger and fizz may help.

About Lady Dog I understand, they can break your heart. Hopefully, she will be able to be back with you soon.

Hope you feel well enough to go back to your mums to visit tomorrow. Xx


----------



## Charity

Jaf said:


> It's my birthday today. My lovely friend sent me some socks, but accidentally sent doggie ones instead of cat ones. About sums up my life really.


Very happy birthday @Jaf xx


----------



## SbanR

ebonycat said:


> Thank you xx
> I'm very emotional right now, seeing Lady brought it home to me how our animals get into our hearts.
> I knew I loved her & missed her, but damn she broke me seeing her face when I left again :Bawling


Xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @ebonycat  I know I am a stuck record but have you rung your GP surgery to listen to their OOH service message? It could be worth doing in case there is any cover from a local surgery tomorrow, then you may be able to get a script sorted sooner than Tuesday.

I wish I could hop in the teleporter and come and help. I hope that you have managed to eat a little bit too xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Jaf Wishing you a very happy birthday, I hope you've had a good day xx


----------



## GingerNinja

Happy birthday @Jaf XXX

@ebonycat I agree with Mrs F, I would call the GP rather than wait until Tuesday. I really hope that you feel better soon xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Jaf said:


> It's my birthday today. My lovely friend sent me some socks, but accidentally sent doggie ones instead of cat ones. About sums up my life really.


Happy Birthday xx


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> @ebonycat
> 
> Does that mean that you cannot have anything even like pepto bismol to settle your stomach unless cleared with your doctor first?
> Maybe also try sipping ginger ale. The combined ginger and fizz may help.
> 
> About Lady Dog I understand, they can break your heart. Hopefully, she will be able to be back with you soon.
> 
> Hope you feel well enough to go back to your mums to visit tomorrow. Xx


I think so.
Lemonade has been a lifesaver this week.
I'll ask my mum if she can pick me up some ginger ale when she goes shopping.

Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Xxx


Thank you xx


----------



## GingerNinja

Anyone got any ideas to help my ginger boy? Last two days he has hidden all day under my duvet then gets up at night and sits staring out the patio doors all night, occasionally crying 

Mine are not great at playing but he is not interested at all and is in a proper sulk (after briefly getting better in his new surroundings)

Luna is also sleeping all day but is interacting with me and having looney moments and playing a bit.

I have considered getting a harness but unsure if this would make things worse, I think he desperately wants to go outside.


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @ebonycat  I know I am a stuck record but have you rung your GP surgery to listen to their OOH service message? It could be worth doing in case there is any cover from a local surgery tomorrow, then you may be able to get a script sorted sooner than Tuesday.
> 
> I wish I could hop in the teleporter and come and help. I hope that you have managed to eat a little bit too xx


I phoned my gp surgery yesterday & got an answerphone message to go to a&e if there's a problem.
I'm going to ring again in the morning just in case they are back tomorrow but I think tomorrow's classed as a bank holiday so they won't be back in until Tuesday.
I do feel less nauseous today, still not much of an appetite but not the horrible sickness feeling I've had for over three weeks.
Thank you.

Thank you all so very much.
I really wouldn't have got through these last few weeks (well this last year!!!) without all you lovely lot xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh boooooo @ebonycat  I think my mind still is in London mode....I forget that things are different not in the Big Smoke! I include myself now of course in that, living in a little village. Thank goodness you feel slightly less nauseous today, I shall hope for you that you get some sleep tonight and wake up fancying some breakfast xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh boooooo @ebonycat  I think my mind still is in London mode....I forget that things are different not in the Big Smoke! I include myself now of course in that, living in a little village. Thank goodness you feel slightly less nauseous today, I shall hope for you that you get some sleep tonight and wake up fancying some breakfast xxx


Yes I'm in a little town (well it used to be a small village when I was growing up).
I've so missed just being able to relax on my sofa with both cats near me & watching the ratties play xx


----------



## ewelsh

Happy belated birthday wishes @Jaf did you have a lovely day? X


----------



## Summercat

@GingerNinja 
Hi,
What would your boy normally do in your last home? Was he indoors and outdoors? 
If so will he free roam? If that is the case and you are waiting a period to have him settled at home before allowing him out, I think if you used a harness, only at a set time of day he might get into the routine. But if never having used a harness before he might not take to it.
I think you said you had some diffusers in use? Beaphar also has a calming spray you can use on bedding or anywhere you want. I have been using it in Jack's carrier before his vet appointments. 
You could get some and try spraying his usual cat beds. Maybe make him a fort out of moving boxes and spray that and put one of his beds inside.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

We've got The Lion King on and Barney is fascinated. He's sat in his cat tree watching it!


----------



## GingerNinja

Summercat said:


> @GingerNinja
> Hi,
> What would your boy normally do in your last home? Was he indoors and outdoors?
> If so will he free roam? If that is the case and you are waiting a period to have him settled at home before allowing him out, I think if you used a harness, only at a set time of day he might get into the routine. But if never having used a harness before he might not take to it.
> I think you said you had some diffusers in use? Beaphar also has a calming spray you can use on bedding or anywhere you want. I have been using it in Jack's carrier before his vet appointments.
> You could get some and try spraying his usual cat beds. Maybe make him a fort out of moving boxes and spray that and put one of
> beds inside.


Thanks, yes ginkgo was indoor/outdoor. Im thinking of looking into whether I can afford to cat proof the garden but don't know if a) it will be too expensive and b) whether it would be enough for him. Luna would be happy to stay in the garden.

He's quite relaxed when he gets up in the evening but I honestly think he is sleeping so much because he's bored. They both sleep under my duvet mostly but Luna has a den on her old beanbag under a sheet tent and ginkgo also has a pod bed in my wardrobe (with the door wedged ajar). He also has his old bed under my bed, where he slept in the old house.

He played a little last night and then they were chasing each other which was lovely  I only heard him crying/calling a couple of times in the night and there both eating all their late yes and breakfasts now so that's a weight off my mind 

I'm glad Jack is doing well xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just popping to check that you are having an okay day @ebonycat - only one more night without anti-sickness tablets I hope. All fingers and paws crossed here for a speedy response tomorrow from either your consultant or your GP xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just popping to check that you are having an okay day @ebonycat - only one more night without anti-sickness tablets I hope. All fingers and paws crossed here for a speedy response tomorrow from either your consultant or your GP xxx


Aww thank you Mrs F.
My mum picked me up yesterday & it was lovely to see her & spend some time with her.
I then had a lovely, relaxing evening on the sofa with both cats. It had been nearly a month since I felt that relaxed, happy & nearly back to feeling myself (apart from my very weak legs).
Went to bed, tired but I just couldn't fall asleep....... I was awake all night!!!! Finally gave up & was downstairs feeding the cats & ratties early at 5am this morning.
No nap during the day today, I'm exhausted, completely wiped out.
Saw mum again this afternoon, went to her house for a few hours.
It's been nice after spending so long stuck indoors on my own, with my own thoughts making me crazy.
I'm eating a little better, only one small meal a day today & yesterday but a lot better than I have been able too.
I plan on going up to bed early'ish tonight & really hope I can get some sleep tonight xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh that's a lovely positive update to read, E, I'm so glad you've had some nice time with your family (human and feline) and really pleased you're eating a little more. Let us know how you get on tomorrow. Hope the furry family have been enjoying their pressies xx


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh that's a lovely positive update to read, E, I'm so glad you've had some nice time with your family (human and feline) and really pleased you're eating a little more. Let us know how you get on tomorrow. Hope the furry family have been enjoying their pressies xx


I just need to get my leg muscles strong again....... and get some sleep.

Alfie LOVES long tailed mousie, my living room stinks!!!!!! But he's so happy so it's so worth it


----------



## Charity

ebonycat said:


> Aww thank you Mrs F.
> My mum picked me up yesterday & it was lovely to see her & spend some time with her.
> I then had a lovely, relaxing evening on the sofa with both cats. It had been nearly a month since I felt that relaxed, happy & nearly back to feeling myself (apart from my very weak legs).
> Went to bed, tired but I just couldn't fall asleep....... I was awake all night!!!! Finally gave up & was downstairs feeding the cats & ratties early at 5am this morning.
> No nap during the day today, I'm exhausted, completely wiped out.
> Saw mum again this afternoon, went to her house for a few hours.
> It's been nice after spending so long stuck indoors on my own, with my own thoughts making me crazy.
> I'm eating a little better, only one small meal a day today & yesterday but a lot better than I have been able too.
> I plan on going up to bed early'ish tonight & really hope I can get some sleep tonight xx


I'm so glad you're feeling a bit better and managed to get to your Mum's, its nice to get out when you've been stuck in quite a while and good for you. I noticed you were up early as I was awake from 3.00 a.m. so was on here for a good hour or more. Hope you have a better night tonight. xx


----------



## ebonycat

For years I’ve suffered with sleepless nights.
But I’ve always managed to at least get four or five hours a night.
To not be able to get any, it’s a struggle to cope with.
I’ve tried OTC & prescribed sleeping tablets, none have ever worked for me.
I will try warm milk tonight, in my cat chat mug


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> I'm so glad you're feeling a bit better and managed to get to your Mum's, its nice to get out when you've been stuck in quite a while and good for you. I noticed you were up early as I was awake from 3.00 a.m. so was on here for a good hour or more. Hope you have a better night tonight. xx


Thank you xx
Yes I was about on/off here all night


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear. My friend messaged me earlier to say that her cat (she is 20) is so very unwell she fears that tomorrow will be her final day. She sent me a picture of her little boy who is four cuddling Daisy wrapped in a towel (she is having accidents), which caused me to break down. She has bought "Goodbye Mog" to help explain it to him. Sadly she couldn't take her to the vet today as she was on her own with her son, her hubby is off work tomorrow. I do hope she isn't too distressed tonight.


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh dear. My friend messaged me earlier to say that her cat (she is 20) is so very unwell she fears that tomorrow will be her final day. She sent me a picture of her little boy who is four cuddling Daisy wrapped in a towel (she is having accidents), which caused me to break down. She has bought "Goodbye Mog" to help explain it to him. Sadly she couldn't take her to the vet today as she was on her own with her son, her hubby is off work tomorrow. I do hope she isn't too distressed tonight.


 Heartbreaking, poor kitty. Poor family & little boy.
Losing your first pet stays with you for life.
I hope the book helps him understand. Maybe your friend can read to him the Rainbow Bridge poem. That's very comforting xx


----------



## popcornsmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh dear. My friend messaged me earlier to say that her cat (she is 20) is so very unwell she fears that tomorrow will be her final day. She sent me a picture of her little boy who is four cuddling Daisy wrapped in a towel (she is having accidents), which caused me to break down. She has bought "Goodbye Mog" to help explain it to him. Sadly she couldn't take her to the vet today as she was on her own with her son, her hubby is off work tomorrow. I do hope she isn't too distressed tonight.


Oh that is so so sad  bless them. and well I cant even get through the first sentence of Goodbye Mog! It's the only Mog book we dont own as borrowing it from the library was traumatic enough!


----------



## TriTri

ebonycat said:


> For years I've suffered with sleepless nights.
> But I've always managed to at least get four or five hours a night.
> To not be able to get any, it's a struggle to cope with.
> I've tried OTC & prescribed sleeping tablets, none have ever worked for me.
> I will try warm milk tonight, in my cat chat mug


Have you tried wearing an eye mask @ebonycat? Or if you have central heating, leaving the heating on all night? Good luck. It does sound as though those dreadful meds are gradually disappearing out of your system, so hopefully not too much longer. Didn't you mention 10 days to get them out of your system? How long ago has it been now?


----------



## ebonycat

TriTri said:


> Have you tried wearing an eye mask @ebonycat? Or if you have central heating, leaving the heating on all night? Good luck. It does sound as though those dreadful meds are gradually disappearing out of your system, so hopefully not too much longer. Didn't you mention 10 days to get them out of your system? How long ago has it been now?


Hi
Yep I've tried wearing an eye mask, doesn't really help, plus Alfie comes along & starts chewing on it while I'm wearing it 
My bedrooms nice & warm, I don't like to be too hot in bed but I do like to be wrapped up in my duvet or a blanket over me.
Since the last two weeks when I've been really sick (especially the last week) & in bed more Alfie has made it his mission to be as close to me as he possibly can get.
He's suddenly got extra loving.

This is night two of no sleep whatsoever, I've not slept during the day either.
I really don't want to call my gp surgery in the morning & ask for help as I've tried sleeping pills a few times in the past & they don't help, they just make me feel like a walking zombie for hours.
I've tried every herbal tablet, OTC sleeping tablets.
I've tried having relaxing hot baths before bed, spraying lavender oil over my pillows, drinking cocoa, reading a light hearted book, relaxation cds, mindfulness cds, I don't have a tv in the bedroom......

This isn't a new thing, for past 20 years I think I've suffered like this, but I've always normally managed to get at least four or five hours of sleep. Sometimes six hours of broken up sleep.

For the last two/ three days I've started to feel a lot better health wise, I'm not constantly feeling nauseous & i can eat a bit more, I'm relaxed again, ok I still have major weakness in my legs when walking but I'm getting on ok.

I'm at a loss of what to do next.

I'm on a low dose of steroids, think I've been on them nearly six months now, started on a really high dose now it's fairly low. I take them early in the morning as I know that they can keep you from not sleeping.

I don't know....


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear @ebonycat  Perhaps when you speak to someone this morning, it could be worth mentioning the insomnia, as there are some anti sickness drugs (eg cyclizine) that also work as a gentle sedative. Hope you're able to get some assistance this morning xx


----------



## Charity

That is very sad about your friend's cat @MrsFunkin, even though she's old and has had a good life, it is just as sad. Children are often more resilient than we think and our first pets are always special. Hopefully the book will make it easier to bear.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Daisy has gone to the Bridge  Go well, Queen of the Tabbies xx


----------



## Charity

Sweet dreams Daisy and condolences to your family :Arghh xx


----------



## ewelsh

Run free chasing butterflies to a much loved Daisy xx


----------



## SbanR

RIP Daisy


----------



## ebonycat

Sweet dreams Daisy, run free at the bridge xx


----------



## Summercat

@GingerNinja 
If a new place and you cat proof the garden before he goes out, I think it would work. If he free roams and then the garden is cat proofed he may have a harder time adjusting. 
But a new place, he should adapt easier, as the territory will be restricted from the start.
Good luck whatever you decide, I have seen people say they did the cat proofing themselves or hired a local handyman to set up.

@ebonycat 
What about hypnosis as @popcornsmum mentioned before? Maybe you can find a sample online to see if it works for you.


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> @GingerNinja
> If a new place and you cat proof the garden before he goes out, I think it would work. If he free roams and then the garden is cat proofed he may have a harder time adjusting.
> But a new place, he should adapt easier, as the territory will be restricted from the start.
> Good luck whatever you decide, I have seen people say they did the cat proofing themselves or hired a local handyman to set up.
> 
> @ebonycat
> What about hypnosis as @popcornsmum mentioned before? Maybe you can find a sample online to see if it works for you.


I've actually downloaded a hypnosis sleep app today.
Hopefully it will help xx


----------



## TriTri

ebonycat said:


> I've actually downloaded a hypnosis sleep app today.
> Hopefully it will help xx


Even the Paul McKenna old dvd/cd's(?) are good. I use to fall asleep before the end of his second sentence . Got to be worth a try. If you are honest with the Doctor, he or she may have another solution, just as mentioned above.


----------



## ebonycat

TriTri said:


> Even the Paul McKenna old dvd/cd's(?) are good. I use to fall asleep before the end of his second sentence . Got to be worth a try. If you are honest with the Doctor, he or she may have another solution, just as mentioned above.


I looked at Paul McKenna's app's & I'll see how I get on with this one tonight & I'll download a few to try.
I do have a draw full of mindfulness, meditation cds.
They always seem to work a couple of times then stop.
I will try them again & maybe have them on a rotation basis, that may help me better.

Thank you everyone.
I've always wished I could be one of those people who can fall asleep at 10pm & wake up at 7am feeling fully refreshed & ready to take on the day.


----------



## TriTri

ebonycat said:


> I looked at Paul McKenna's app's & I'll see how I get on with this one tonight & I'll download a few to try.
> I do have a draw full of mindfulness, meditation cds.
> They always seem to work a couple of times then stop.
> I will try them again & maybe have them on a rotation basis, that may help me better.
> 
> Thank you everyone.
> I've always wished I could be one of those people who can fall asleep at 10pm & wake up at 7am feeling fully refreshed & ready to take on the day.


Aww how sweet of Alfie to be at your side.


----------



## ebonycat

TriTri said:


> Aww how sweet of Alfie to be at your side.


Ever since I've had him he's never spent a full night asleep on the bed with me & Ebony.
Since I got ill, then was housebound & bed bound he suddenly got extra loving, cuddles right up next to me, purrs next to my ear each night.
Both Ebony & Alfie have been so loving, I'm blessed to have them in my life x


----------



## TriTri

ebonycat said:


> Ever since I've had him he's never spent a full night asleep on the bed with me & Ebony.
> Since I got ill, then was housebound & bed bound he suddenly got extra loving, cuddles right up next to me, purrs next to my ear each night.
> Both Ebony & Alfie have been so loving, I'm blessed to have them in my life x


How lovely.
When I was ill last year, Max did the same, he got nearer and nearer to me until eventually he lay across my neck! I could hardly breathe, but managed a selfie! Max is such a sweet cat.


----------



## slartibartfast

Run free Daisy, tell my babies that I miss them.


----------



## Emmasian

Run free Daisy. It sounds like you have been so loved xxx


----------



## Jaf

Charity said:


> Very happy birthday @Jaf xx
> 
> View attachment 458766





Mrs Funkin said:


> @Jaf Wishing you a very happy birthday, I hope you've had a good day xx





GingerNinja said:


> Happy birthday @Jaf XXX
> 
> @ebonycat I agree with Mrs F, I would call the GP rather than wait until Tuesday. I really hope that you feel better soon xxx





ebonycat said:


> Happy Birthday xx





ewelsh said:


> Happy belated birthday wishes @Jaf did you have a lovely day? X


Thank you all, you lovely lot. Twas a quiet day, sat around eating. Today a friend came round as a surprise and we sat in the garden, freezing cold. She gave me a lovely furry cat! Here he is with Choccy and Lori.


----------



## Jaf

Mrs Funkin said:


> Daisy has gone to the Bridge  Go well, Queen of the Tabbies xx


How sad. Run free little darling.


----------



## popcornsmum

I'm in a quandry! Two cats were fighting in the garden on xmas eve and it was proper handbags at dawn and went on and on! So I threw some dreamies out the window to break it up so they didnt get hurt!  Big mistake! Now we have all the neighbourhood cats hanging round just like the dreamies advert 
Anyway a few days ago a cat strolls into our house meowing and I realise its the cat from the fight with a cut eye and head clearly from said fight so I put a post on the local FB group asking if anyone owns it and so far noone has claimed it. We tried to catch it but it ran off so I ask CP for advice but they told me theyre closed until Mon so I have no idea how to help kitty. It was in garden and on sill this morn but went off and now -2 snowing and I can hear meowing but dont know where it's from as I cant see kitty and my heart is breaking incase it is the same kitty lost or in pain. Its well fed and has shiny fur so I think it defo has a home but I dont know why it keeps coming back and meowing on the window sill and in garden bless it. :Arghh Also even if we could see it I cant have it inside coz of Madam! Are outdoor cats ok in the cold?!


----------



## Jaf

popcornsmum said:


> I'm in a quandry! Two cats were fighting in the garden on xmas eve and it was proper handbags at dawn and went on and on! So I threw some dreamies out the window to break it up so they didnt get hurt!  Big mistake! Now we have all the neighbourhood cats hanging round just like the dreamies advert
> Anyway a few days ago a cat strolls into our house meowing and I realise its the cat from the fight with a cut eye and head clearly from said fight so I put a post on the local FB group asking if anyone owns it and so far noone has claimed it. We tried to catch it but it ran off so I ask CP for advice but they told me theyre closed until Mon so I have no idea how to help kitty. It was in garden and on sill this morn but went off and now -2 snowing and I can hear meowing but dont know where it's from as I cant see kitty and my heart is breaking incase it is the same kitty lost or in pain. Its well fed and has shiny fur so I think it defo has a home but I dont know why it keeps coming back and meowing on the window sill and in garden bless it. :Arghh Also even if we could see it I cant have it inside coz of Madam! Are outdoor cats ok in the cold?!


I have outside cats. They have shelters, brick built ones and cardboard ones, but prefer mostly sitting on the window ledges or chairs. They do ok, but I do worry about them. Though more of them are coming inside! It's only a recent thing, cats being safe and warm in houses. I hope puss cat's eye is ok.


----------



## Summercat

@popcornsmum 
If you are in Scotland and cold and snowy, I would try to pop some sort of shelter outside for her/him. The cat may have gotten lost, locked out or been dumped recently.


----------



## GingerNinja

I think this may be the reason Luna and ginkgo sit huffing and chattering on the window sill at night! May have to think of some protection when I eventually get round to growing my veg again.


----------



## Summercat

@GingerNinja 
Aw bunnies


----------



## Charity

There are more fireworks going off the last couple of hours than we had in November


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> There are more fireworks going off the last couple of hours than we had in November


Bangers started in the afternoon and still going on sporadically


----------



## Charity

I just found some new flaky cat food made by Lilys Kitchen. Whoopee I thought, something Bunty would like. Then I looked at the price - £1.25 for a 70g tin! :Jawdrop Forget that then.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> I just found some new flaky cat food made by Lilys Kitchen. Whoopee I thought, something Bunty would like. Then I looked at the price - £1.25 for a 70g tin! :Jawdrop Forget that then.



I'm sure Bunty would love it as a treat. You should have got it for her. A new year treat


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> I just found some new flaky cat food made by Lilys Kitchen. Whoopee I thought, something Bunty would like. Then I looked at the price - £1.25 for a 70g tin! :Jawdrop Forget that then.


Aww! I tried Popcorn on Gourmets new chicken in a tin at £1 a tin and obvs she liked it! Expensive taste cats!


----------



## Psygon

Sitting here contemplating opening an Etsy shop to sell cat mugs. 

Went to see what I need to do on etsy to actually get the shop open and the first thing was add a shop name. 

Typed in 'Yoshitonks' and checked if it was available and got told that the name can't be used because it has a profanity in it! I have to admit I hadn't noticed that before!

Now I'm a bit stumped because I really wanted to use yoshitonks for the name! Hmm...


----------



## Summercat

Oh I never noticed before @Psygon, what about Darcy & Ted? It sounds posh to my ear. I think you are using it for portraits but it can be the homeware section of Darcy & Ted.


----------



## Summercat

Is that the new Gourmet grill @popcornsmum? I bought a few of the tins for the cats we have in foster. The ingredient list is long for what looks like a simple meal. I didn't see sugar so decided to buy a few. Here they are less than a pound per tin, probably about 50p.
Mostly, I buy bigger tins for the foster cats but these looked tempting.


----------



## Willow_Warren

I had to look at yoshitonks several times before I spotted the profanity in it 

I think it’s a great idea and you should certainly give it a go!!


----------



## Charity

I have to say I would never have seen that if you hadnt mentioned it, seems over the top to me, I'm sure there are really offensive things on Etsy


----------



## Charity

Just thought, could you get away with it if you split it into two words
YOSHI TONKS?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Psygon said:


> Sitting here contemplating opening an Etsy shop to sell cat mugs.
> 
> Went to see what I need to do on etsy to actually get the shop open and the first thing was add a shop name.
> 
> Typed in 'Yoshitonks' and checked if it was available and got told that the name can't be used because it has a profanity in it! I have to admit I hadn't noticed that before!
> 
> Now I'm a bit stumped because I really wanted to use yoshitonks for the name! Hmm...


Ive always been saying it "Yo-Shit-Onks"


----------



## QOTN

What about YOSHI and TONKS? It keeps Yoshi's name alive.


----------



## Psygon

You can't have spaces, I think because it becomes the web address for the store. Also doesn't allow any punctuation beyond capital letters. 

So I am thinking something like YoshiAndTheTonks or YoshiAndTonks - or my husband said do YoshieTonks. I assume once the shop is created I can add some text explaining shop name and purpose. I just never got past the naming part!


----------



## Jaf

How about changing the i to y? Yoshytonks? Y means and in Spanish.


----------



## Cully

@Psygon I like @Jaf suggestion with the Y. Maybe YoshiYTonks


----------



## Cully

popcornsmum said:


> I'm in a quandry! Two cats were fighting in the garden on xmas eve and it was proper handbags at dawn and went on and on! So I threw some dreamies out the window to break it up so they didnt get hurt!  Big mistake! Now we have all the neighbourhood cats hanging round just like the dreamies advert
> Anyway a few days ago a cat strolls into our house meowing and I realise its the cat from the fight with a cut eye and head clearly from said fight so I put a post on the local FB group asking if anyone owns it and so far noone has claimed it. We tried to catch it but it ran off so I ask CP for advice but they told me theyre closed until Mon so I have no idea how to help kitty. It was in garden and on sill this morn but went off and now -2 snowing and I can hear meowing but dont know where it's from as I cant see kitty and my heart is breaking incase it is the same kitty lost or in pain. Its well fed and has shiny fur so I think it defo has a home but I dont know why it keeps coming back and meowing on the window sill and in garden bless it. :Arghh Also even if we could see it I cant have it inside coz of Madam! Are outdoor cats ok in the cold?!


Did you get anything sorted? In an emergency I've always used a big cardboard box, on it's side, with something waterproof thrown over it, such as an old tarp or raincoat. Put in a sheltered spot and raised off the floor if possible. With some newspaper for bedding it makes a welcome temporary shelter.
I hope you got something more permanent sorted for the poor soul.


----------



## GingerNinja

Does anyone have any tips for a smelly washing machine? I have done 90 hot wash with vinegar followed by cool wash with bleach after cleaning all the rubber seals and it is tons better but still a slight musty smell :Yuck

It's an integrated machine and I have not budgeted to replace it (unfortunately have not budgeted for 50% of what I now see needs doing!)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I use the Dettol washing machine cleaner every couple of months @GingerNinja as a maintenance thing - I know Dr Beckmann do a similar thing which might be more what you are after (called Service-It deep cleaner). It's about £3, so worth a go if the white vinegar and baking soda haven't worked.


----------



## ewelsh

It could be your drains @GingerNinja the vinegar only removes limescale, bleach just kills certain germs or whitens things.


----------



## GingerNinja

Thanks @Mrs Funkin and @ewelsh

I will look at the cleaners available. Don't think it's drains as the plugholes don't smell. The house was empty for two months and there was black mold on the door seal so I think it's just from not being used but closed up.


----------



## popcornsmum

GingerNinja said:


> Thanks @Mrs Funkin and @ewelsh
> 
> I will look at the cleaners available. Don't think it's drains as the plugholes don't smell. The house was empty for two months and there was black mold on the door seal so I think it's just from not being used but closed up.


Have u checked the filter??


----------



## popcornsmum

Cully said:


> Did you get anything sorted? In an emergency I've always used a big cardboard box, on it's side, with something waterproof thrown over it, such as an old tarp or raincoat. Put in a sheltered spot and raised off the floor if possible. With some newspaper for bedding it makes a welcome temporary shelter.
> I hope you got something more permanent sorted for the poor soul.


Well! We do have a sheltered garden and lots of places to shelter but now I think he/she has a home I'm just not sure where as he/she turned up at 7am on the window sill scaring the s*** out of me as it was still dark and all I saw when I looked out the window was green eyes staring back! But when I put down a few treats and got to stroke her/him they didnt feel cold at all or like theyd spent the night outside so I'm presuming they're trying it on however I will get CP out to scan them on Mon if they come back!


----------



## popcornsmum

Summercat said:


> Is that the new Gourmet grill @popcornsmum? I bought a few of the tins for the cats we have in foster. The ingredient list is long for what looks like a simple meal. I didn't see sugar so decided to buy a few. Here they are less than a pound per tin, probably about 50p.
> Mostly, I buy bigger tins for the foster cats but these looked tempting.


Oh god I wish it was only 50p!! Its £1 a tin or near enough! Its these ones! I'm just delighted its something new she likes!!! Lol


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I just did a quick google @popcornsmum and you can get it for not far off that at vetuk & free delivery with £15 spend too. It seems to be £4.24 for 8 tins...


----------



## GingerNinja

popcornsmum said:


> Have u checked the filter??


I think the access to the filter must be behind the plinth as it's an integrated machine. The smell has almost gone with the vinegar and bleach and cleaning the door seal so I will try the deep clean thingy that you can buy before I dismantle the kitchen . Unless you want a trip back home to help me  you'd be very welcome!


----------



## Jaf

My neighbour, that I take to medics 4 times a week, accused me of being cross with people. I was really hurt and actually told him so. Which although I’m such a horrid person I don’t normally stand up for myself or shout at people. I’m really upset.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Jaf  That's sad, you're obviously such a cross person that you take him to the medics four times a week :/ Pah! I'm glad you told him that you were upset.


----------



## GingerNinja

Jaf said:


> My neighbour, that I take to medics 4 times a week, accused me of being cross with people. I was really hurt and actually told him so. Which although I'm such a horrid person I don't normally stand up for myself or shout at people. I'm really upset.


What a thoughtless thing to say to someone who is going out of their way to help them! I'm not sure I would be inclined to carry on helping but I'm pretty sure that you would because you are the complete opposite of what the silly man said


----------



## Jaf

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @Jaf  That's sad, you're obviously such a cross person that you take him to the medics four times a week :/ Pah! I'm glad you told him that you were upset.





GingerNinja said:


> What a thoughtless thing to say to someone who is going out of their way to help them! I'm not sure I would be inclined to carry on helping but I'm pretty sure that you would because you are the complete opposite of what the silly man said


Thank you. It sounds like such a small thing to be upset by but it just hit hard. He was asking my advice and blurted it out (food of all things, which I know so little about). To be fair he did apologise but of course said I misunderstood. The thing is that him and his wife are so horrible to each other, not physically but calling each other awful, nasty names. I've thought it over and have decided that it's him, not me, and I am going to back away from the pair of them. Not medical needs or shopping but I shan't be sticking around to talk to them. Tomorrow's 3 hours in the car might be awkward.


----------



## LeArthur

Psygon said:


> Sitting here contemplating opening an Etsy shop to sell cat mugs.
> 
> Went to see what I need to do on etsy to actually get the shop open and the first thing was add a shop name.
> 
> Typed in 'Yoshitonks' and checked if it was available and got told that the name can't be used because it has a profanity in it! I have to admit I hadn't noticed that before!
> 
> Now I'm a bit stumped because I really wanted to use yoshitonks for the name! Hmm...


I had to read Yoshitonks a couple of times to spot the profanity 

Now I can't not see it 



BarneyBobCat said:


> Ive always been saying it "Yo-Shit-Onks"


Sounds like you're calling pigs! :Hilarious


----------



## Jaf

LeArthur said:


> I had to read Yoshitonks a couple of times to spot the profanity
> 
> Now I can't not see it
> 
> Sounds like you're calling pigs! :Hilarious


That really made me laugh! Thanks, I needed that today.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@Mrs Funkin - last night I was watching a programme I had recorded last year, during one of the commercial breaks there was an advert for Funkin Cocktails !

https://www.funkincocktails.co.uk/

please tell me that's a coincidence ? or are you a secret imbiber ?


----------



## SbanR

Bertie'sMum said:


> @Mrs Funkin - last night I was watching a programme I had recorded last year, during one of the commercial breaks there was an advert for Funkin Cocktails !
> 
> https://www.funkincocktails.co.uk/
> 
> please tell me that's a coincidence ? or are you a secret imbiber ?


Hehe, I won't be surprised if she is
She's a dark horse, full of secrets. She owns a fleet of coaches under her maiden name! ( Came across one of her coaches a couple of years ago)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Bertie'sMum said:


> @Mrs Funkin - last night I was watching a programme I had recorded last year, during one of the commercial breaks there was an advert for Funkin Cocktails !
> 
> https://www.funkincocktails.co.uk/
> 
> please tell me that's a coincidence ? or are you a secret imbiber ?


Hahaha! They have tried to buy our domain name from us a few times....it's never happening though!

Perhaps we should change our surname to Funkin


----------



## Jaf

I had to get some bottled gas today. Another customer almost pushed me aside in his haste to help lift them for me. I was very grateful and expressed astonishment that he could lift 2 of them! He said, sadly, that in a few years he wouldn’t be able to anymore. It started me off thinking about male strength and the ageing process. It must be hard to cope with.


----------



## TriTri

GingerNinja said:


> I think the access to the filter must be behind the plinth as it's an integrated machine. The smell has almost gone with the vinegar and bleach and cleaning the door seal so I will try the deep clean thingy that you can buy before I dismantle the kitchen . Unless you want a trip back home to help me  you'd be very welcome!


Hi @GingerNinja 
My sister was told by a plumber to do a hot wash (90) with a couple of old towels, half washing powder and half soda crystals. Then another hot wash empty but with a half bag of soda crystals . A bag is about £1 in Tesco. She said the machine was much better after that.


----------



## Tawny75

TriTri said:


> Hi @GingerNinja
> My sister was told by a plumber to do a hot wash (90) with a couple of old towels, half washing powder and half soda crystals. Then another hot wash empty but with a half bag of soda crystals . A bag is about £1 in Tesco. She said the machine was much better after that.


I do this too, usually about once a month. I have an excuse now and wash Trixie's towels.


----------



## Jaf

Question: does anyone have an electric blanket and find they get lumps on their skin?

I’ve small, hard, sore lumps under the skin. On shoulder, rib cage, hip and knee. Both sides and exactly where my body lies on the mattress as I’m a side sleeper. Used an electric blanket for 30 years, this on is 2 years old so not brand new.

It’s very odd! Not a heat rash. 

Should really see dr but I’m always there with the neighbour so need to bring his wife so she can look after him while I go to see the dr.


----------



## Cully

Have you developed an allergy/sensitivity to the fabric? Where did you store the blanket during the hot months, and could it have been contaminated with anything? Insect bites, attracted to you by the warmth?


----------



## slartibartfast

Poor neglected Mystique, she has no bed, she has to sleep on the tins.















It's her favourite spot now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just guarding them I think


----------



## Jaf

Cully said:


> Have you developed an allergy/sensitivity to the fabric? Where did you store the blanket during the hot months, and could it have been contaminated with anything? Insect bites, attracted to you by the warmth?


It's an under blanket, so sheet on top of it. The lumps are under the skin, don't look like bites. I'm starting to wonder if it's the metal in the wires as I can't wear some metals as jewellery. I've searched the internet but couldn't find anything except bra wires giving some women similar lumps. I'm going to put a blanket on the top and see if that cushions it.


----------



## Summercat

@popcornsmum
The tin looks the same but here it is called gourmet grill. It is billed as natural and looks like proper food but the ingredient list is a bit long and with fillers.
I picked up beef with carrots and lamb with tomato.
I am in Eastern Europe, it seems they are marketing similar products but slightly different by region.

How is your cat visitor?


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> It's an under blanket, so sheet on top of it. The lumps are under the skin, don't look like bites. I'm starting to wonder if it's the metal in the wires as I can't wear some metals as jewellery. I've searched the internet but couldn't find anything except bra wires giving some women similar lumps. I'm going to put a blanket on the top and see if that cushions it.


I was going to suggest a layer of something between you and the blanket, so glad you already thought of it. Have you tried it yet? Either that or thicker P.J's!!


----------



## slartibartfast

This is the locket where I was keeping Darla&Riddick's hair. Now it's also Delle&Arthur's hair glued. 
The inscription: 'Where I am always thou art, Thy image lives within my heart'
I miss them so much, still crying everyday.


----------



## Cully

It's lovely Slarti, a constant reminder to keep close to you.
I have something similar. A silver heart with a paw and the inscription 'Forever Love'. It's a symbol of all the animals that I have loved. It's very precious to me.
Hope you're keeping warm, and of course, safe.


----------



## Jaf

Are the cardboard houses on zooplus any good? My lot love the flat cardboard scratch posts but destroy them so quickly. They have always been little gits for weeing on things but they seem to be behaving better now.


----------



## Jaf

Went to the car scrap yard today and a ginger kitten got in the car. Oh my he was gorgeous! Picked him up and took him back to the office and the man was very happy to have him back. I was half hoping kitten could come home with me. Man said kitten has a brother who got in someone else’s car earlier!


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Went to the car scrap yard today and a ginger kitten got in the car. Oh my he was gorgeous!. I was half hoping kitten could come home with me. Man said kitten has a brother who got in someone else's car earlier!


You really won't have any room on that bed of yours if you acquire any more:Happy.
Very tempting though!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Jaf said:


> Went to the car scrap yard today and a ginger kitten got in the car. Oh my he was gorgeous! Picked him up and took him back to the office and the man was very happy to have him back. I was half hoping kitten could come home with me. Man said kitten has a brother who got in someone else's car earlier!


Awww, maybe @ewelsh 's LouLou has been kitten whispering from The Bridge about the fun of getting in random vehicles


----------



## Summercat

@ebonycat 
How are you doing?


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> @ebonycat
> How are you doing?


Morning, I'm plodding along ok, thank you.
Still having to use a stick to get around outside & cant walk far. So I haven't got Lady dog back yet.
I'm sleeping on & off all night, an hour or two then awake, then another couple of hours then awake.
I phoned my local lung consultants secretary yesterday & left a message for either of them to phone me back as I'm concerned about the new tablets that they want me to start as soon as I'm well again.
Been reading up on them & they've kind of worried me a little.
Other than that I'm just trying to take it a day at a time. 
My mental health has really taken a hit this last year, especially these last two months.

How are you, Biggles & Jack?
Hope Jack is still doing well xx


----------



## Summercat

One day at a time sounds good @ebonycat ❄
Sorry, to hear Lady dog is not able to be back home with you yet.
I think the recent stress with covid and lockdowns and then illness with it's related stress probably is having an additional effect on your sleep.
Keep drinking lots of relaxing tea and using the hypnosis tapes. I find warm lighting helps as well.
Our bathroom and bedroom had repairs after recent flooding and the overhead light was replaced. I had a new warm bulb in the bathroom and it was replaced with a combo bulb and light fixture. Very harsh bright white light, I don't like to use that bathroom now it feels like a hospital 
Biggles and Jack are both doing well, thanks for asking.
Xx


----------



## Psygon

ebonycat said:


> Morning, I'm plodding along ok, thank you.
> Still having to use a stick to get around outside & cant walk far. So I haven't got Lady dog back yet.
> I'm sleeping on & off all night, an hour or two then awake, then another couple of hours then awake.
> I phoned my local lung consultants secretary yesterday & left a message for either of them to phone me back as I'm concerned about the new tablets that they want me to start as soon as I'm well again.
> Been reading up on them & they've kind of worried me a little.
> Other than that I'm just trying to take it a day at a time.
> My mental health has really taken a hit this last year, especially these last two months.
> 
> How are you, Biggles & Jack?
> Hope Jack is still doing well xx


I don't know if this will help @ebonycat but when I was on drugs for arthritis I remember reading up on all the side effects associated with the drug I was going to be taking and I was petrified. They were also an immuno suppressant and I think you said on another thread that's what you would be taking? However, I was on this drug for about 10 years and other than nausea on the day I took the tablets (they were a weekly dose - also with folic acid after) thankfully I experienced no other side effects - and every month my bloods (and liver function) were fine.

So... I guess side effects won't effect everyone so hopefully for you they will be fine. I think definitely speak to your consultant who can hopefully put your mind at ease


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> I don't know if this will help @ebonycat but when I was on drugs for arthritis I remember reading up on all the side effects associated with the drug I was going to be taking and I was petrified. They were also an immuno suppressant and I think you said on another thread that's what you would be taking? However, I was on this drug for about 10 years and other than nausea on the day I took the tablets (they were a weekly dose - also with folic acid after) thankfully I experienced no other side effects - and every month my bloods (and liver function) were fine.
> 
> So... I guess side effects won't effect everyone so hopefully for you they will be fine. I think definitely speak to your consultant who can hopefully put your mind at ease


Thank you.

I think my tablets must be the same ones that you took as these are also prescribed for severe arthritis.

My consultants secretary phoned me back about an hour ago to say that my consultant is happy for me to hold off taking them until I'm more on my feet & the blurry vision that I keep getting every ten minutes or so is getting less.
He's secretary is sending me an appointment (over the phone consultation) in the post & I'll get a chance to speak with my Dr then.

These tablets also require you to have weekly/ fortnightly blood tests.

I couldn't sleep again last night worrying over them, so I searched online & found that my prescribed dose is fairly low, when considering people with leukaemia have a weekly dose in there hundreds.
So hopefully when I start them I won't experience all the side effects that have scared me.

I can cope with some nauseous feeling as I've had that nearly everyday for months now & I understand that comes with starting new tablets.

I guess due to how severely sick I got with the last ones they tried me on & that they caused me so many side effects I'm just extra scared & worried.

Thank you again xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

To cheer you up a little @ebonycat here's our closest friends new puppy. Their dog died last year and it was awful - so here is Mabel 










They knocked on the door as she went for a walk down their jacket today...I may have had a cheeky cuddle. I've never cuddled a puppy before, she was so gorgeous!


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> To cheer you up a little @ebonycat here's our closest friends new puppy. Their dog died last year and it was awful - so here is Mabel
> 
> View attachment 460026
> 
> 
> They knocked on the door as she went for a walk down their jacket today...I may have had a cheeky cuddle. I've never cuddled a puppy before, she was so gorgeous!


 Aww, she's adorable. I would love another dog, I miss my Chelsea so much.
Puppy smell is the best in the world. Sorry Moo, but it just is!


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> To cheer you up a little @ebonycat here's our closest friends new puppy. Their dog died last year and it was awful - so here is Mabel
> 
> View attachment 460026
> 
> 
> They knocked on the door as she went for a walk down their jacket today...I may have had a cheeky cuddle. I've never cuddled a puppy before, she was so gorgeous!


Oh my she is adorable :Kiss:Kiss

I hope she brings much joy back into their lives x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Had a FaceTime call with my mother and her partner today. 

It would be wrong to chuckle at older folk and technology, wouldn’t it? 

Heh.


----------



## GingerNinja

Mrs Funkin said:


> Had a FaceTime call with my mother and her partner today.
> 
> It would be wrong to chuckle at older folk and technology, wouldn't it?
> 
> Heh.


Evil streak? No, not possible for Mrs F


----------



## GingerNinja

Has anyone had, or know of anyone, experience of the revitive foot thingy? It supposedly helps with circulation and pain in feet.
My arthritis is horrendous at the moment and being unable to get out/working from home is making it worse I'm sure. I can't go for a walk for fear that I won't be able to get back! Seriously thinking of giving it a try but it's expensive at over £200


----------



## Summercat

Hi @GingerNinja 
Sorry, haven't heard of that but if your arthritis is the inflammatory type, ( I get inflammation, not from arthritis) I find tea with ginger and turmeric or turmeric in foods likes curries helps with inflammation.

How are your kitties doing?


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> To cheer you up a little @ebonycat here's our closest friends new puppy. Their dog died last year and it was awful - so here is Mabel
> 
> View attachment 460026
> 
> 
> They knocked on the door as she went for a walk down their jacket today...I may have had a cheeky cuddle. I've never cuddled a puppy before, she was so gorgeous!


Oh @Mrs Funkin Mabel is absolutely gorgeous, I want her  is she a field spaniel cross bichion? Very pretty little girl. I hope Oscar didn't spot you cuddling Mabel  traitor 



Cully said:


> Aww, she's adorable. I would love another dog, I miss my Chelsea so much.
> Puppy smell is the best in the world. Sorry Moo, but it just is!


I am with you here @Cully, puppy smell is as lovely as warm bread,,you just want to eat them ,,, but I will never sniff a puppies tummy again as last time I did it, he wee wee'd on my face :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

GingerNinja said:


> Has anyone had, or know of anyone, experience of the revitive foot thingy? It supposedly helps with circulation and pain in feet.
> My arthritis is horrendous at the moment and being unable to get out/working from home is making it worse I'm sure. I can't go for a walk for fear that I won't be able to get back! Seriously thinking of giving it a try but it's expensive at over £200


I wish I could give you feedback @GingerNinja arthritis is the worst thing ever with very little around to help. Look up New Era for arthritis it does help in the long run, not short term I'm sorry xxx I hope you can get the pain under control fast xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh @ewelsh Oscar was asleep upstairs  Mabel is a cockapoo but because she's red Fox in colouring she looks different than they usually do, I think. I'm sad at how much money her "breeder" is making from non-pedigree dogs though. She is so so cute though - and it's not her fault obviously! I think we will introduce her to Oscar when we are allowed contact with people again, as we see her humans a lot. He is never ever bothered by dogs on the telly, nor when they are barking nearby, so we might try. Which makes us wonder if he lived with a dog in his old life. Cats on the other hand...


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> but I will never sniff a puppies tummy again as last time I did it, he wee wee'd on my face :Hilarious:Hilarious


Good for your complexion I would think. Help keep you looking an English Rose:Hilarious


----------



## GingerNinja

@Summercat thanks, kitties are well. They're a lot more settled now, ginkgo had spent about 40 seconds in the garden! Luna is not hiding as much and is happy in the kitchen now 

@ewelsh thanks I will check out the recommendation, anything is worth a try! xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

First FaceTime with Mabel this evening 










She was a bit non-plussed :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> First FaceTime with Mabel this evening
> 
> View attachment 460243
> 
> 
> She was a bit non-plussed :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Haha

I FaceTime mum every evening, just after Lady's had her dinner, to check she's eaten well & had all her medication ok.
She loves it round my mums, they have a big house, two living rooms/ well years ago we used to call the front room a study, then my step father turned it into his tv room.
So there's two armchairs in there.

Then there's the main, big living room, with two sofas & two armchairs.

Lady loves sleeping on the backs of all of them, you can tell where she's been by the back cushions have been flattened.

She gets the hump if your on the phone, she takes herself off to either the sofas, the front room or sometimes even upstairs to the beds.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ahhh that’s as may be, E, but you’re not there. So paws crossed she can be back with you soon  even if you have only got one living room I’m sure she’d rather you.


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Oh @Mrs Funkin Mabel is absolutely gorgeous, I want her  is she a field spaniel cross bichion? Very pretty little girl. I hope Oscar didn't spot you cuddling Mabel  traitor
> 
> I am with you here @Cully, puppy smell is as lovely as warm bread,,you just want to eat them ,,, but I will never sniff a puppies tummy again as last time I did it, he wee wee'd on my face :Hilarious:Hilarious


You don't really understand the joy of having a puppy until you've been christened. Just need to keep your mouth closed when sniffing:Joyful.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

GingerNinja said:


> Has anyone had, or know of anyone, experience of the revitive foot thingy? It supposedly helps with circulation and pain in feet.
> My arthritis is horrendous at the moment and being unable to get out/working from home is making it worse I'm sure. I can't go for a walk for fear that I won't be able to get back! Seriously thinking of giving it a try but it's expensive at over £200


I haven't tried one myself but I have a friend who swears by hers ! Over the years she has had both knees replaced and says it really helps. I have osteoarthritis in both hips and knees and have been thinking that I would like to try one )I've noticed that now and then they seem to offer it at a "special" price, so maybe worth checking out ebay and Amazon to see if you can get cheaper ?)

I don't know if it's possible but could you approach your local NHS Physiotherapy Department and see if they can "lend" you one to see if it is any help for you ?


----------



## Jaf

Had to move my neighbour’s car today. I couldn’t get the doors to unlock, either side (there’s no central locking). Even though 4 hours previously they were fine. Ended up climbing in through the rear hatch!!! Broke one of the door handles in my panic to move it as the ambulance man needed to get past.

Neighbour has gone very peculiar. Turns out he has a UTI, poor man.


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Had to move my neighbour's car today. I couldn't get the doors to unlock, either side (there's no central locking). Even though 4 hours previously they were fine. Ended up climbing in through the rear hatch!!! Broke one of the door handles in my panic to move it as the ambulance man needed to get past.
> 
> Neighbour has gone very peculiar. Turns out he has a UTI, poor man.


Oh dear, I hope he's feeling better soon. No wonder he's not himself if he's got that, it can make you delirious.


----------



## Jaf

Cully said:


> Oh dear, I hope he's feeling better soon. No wonder he's not himself if he's got that, it can make you delirious.


The hospital gave him I.v. antibiotics and a bit of sense came back. Unfortunately he is refusing all his meds. Pilling a grown man is more difficult than I'd imagined. I think he's given up completely, which started weeks ago. His wife is beside herself, but at least it won't be such a shock when he dies.


----------



## slartibartfast

Please keep everything crossed for Bazyl, the dog I'm walking everyday. He has surgery tomorrow, going under GA and he has his years, 12 years old and some health issues. It's a great dog, my old furriend.
I really love that dog and the other thing is, if something goes wrong for him I will lose my job. And it would be a death sentence, my babies will starve.
Things are going from bad to worse for a long time for me, I'm sick with fear all the time. And I mean physically ill from all that stress. 

By the way, Bazyl is named after Basil Fawlty from Fawlty Towers!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We shall keep fingers and paws crossed here, Slarti. Good luck Bazyl.


----------



## ebonycat

@slartibartfast Keeping all fingers & paws crossed here for sweet Bazyl xx


----------



## Jaf

Sending good vibes for Bazyl.


----------



## slartibartfast

the surgery went well, Bazyl is home!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Great news Slarti. Well done Bazyl


----------



## SbanR

A cheerful sight on this miserable day


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww I love a snowdrop


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Errrrrrm, WHY did nobody tell me how awesome The Crown is? Honestly....


----------



## SbanR

Has anyone seen @Shrike recently?


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Has anyone seen @Shrike recently?


Last seen 18th December. Hope he's ok.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've ordered my Mum a Happy Birthday iced fruit cake from Betty's tearoom in Harrogate  I buy her a subscription to her favourite magazine each year (Yours magazine, for the older lady she always says!) and I never know what to get her. I bought some goodies from Betty's for my Auntie for Christmas and it was well received, so I thought I'd do this as my Mum never has a birthday cake. I do so hope she enjoys it.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've ordered my Mum a Happy Birthday iced fruit cake from Betty's tearoom in Harrogate  I buy her a subscription to her favourite magazine each year (Yours magazine, for the older lady she always says!) and I never know what to get her. I bought some goodies from Betty's for my Auntie for Christmas and it was well received, so I thought I'd do this as my Mum never has a birthday cake. I do so hope she enjoys it.


It's hard to know what to get isn't it these days. It's not like you can just drop something round with a card and a bunch of flowers.
My son sent me a hamper for Xmas which was so thoughtful as I know he would never do it normally. It was lovely filled with small jars and boxes of treats. Moo liked the paper/shredded card packing as much as I did the contents.
I'm sure she'll love the cake.


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've ordered my Mum a Happy Birthday iced fruit cake from Betty's tearoom in Harrogate  I buy her a subscription to her favourite magazine each year (Yours magazine, for the older lady she always says!) and I never know what to get her. I bought some goodies from Betty's for my Auntie for Christmas and it was well received, so I thought I'd do this as my Mum never has a birthday cake. I do so hope she enjoys it.


Oh I love the cakes & biscuits from Betty's tearoom yummy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That's nice to have something you wouldn't treat yourself too @Cully - I always think that's the best kind of gift. Plus it's an 11 hour round trip to see my Mother, which has to be done in one day because of Oscar's medications.

The cake looks nice though


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> That's nice to have something you wouldn't treat yourself too @Cully - I always think that's the best kind of gift. Plus it's an 11 hour round trip to see my Mother, which has to be done in one day because of Oscar's medications.
> 
> The cake looks nice though
> 
> View attachment 460533


The cake looks lovely.

My mum has been to Betty's tearoom lots of times, she's always brought me back lots of treats.
We also have ordered cakes from their online shop.
Their lemon & lime loaf cake & stem ginger loaf cake is divine.

I hope you mum enjoys her cake & Happy Birthday to her x


----------



## Jaf

Happy birthday to your mum MrsF. But. That looks like a very healthy cake and I'm not sure that’s allowed on birthdays.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You’re all very sweet, it’s not her birthday until February, I was just feeling organised


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> Has anyone seen @Shrike recently?


We messaged back end of last year, nothing since! I do hope he is ok?


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> We messaged back end of last year, nothing since! I do hope he is ok?


I wondered as I hadn't seen any posts from him for ages.


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Errrrrrm, WHY did nobody tell me how awesome The Crown is? Honestly....


I preferred the beginning series of the Crown, the young queen was brilliant, it's difficult adjusting to this new queen! 
My husband loves Prince Phillip's cutting remarks


----------



## Cully

The egg man brings a delivery fresh from the farm every 2 weeks and I often get some for my friend.
I think she'll get an extra special suprise when she opens the box this time.








Couldn't resist:Happy


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> The egg man brings a delivery fresh from the farm every 2 weeks and I often get some for my friend.
> I think she'll get an extra special suprise when she opens the box this time.
> View attachment 460561
> 
> Couldn't resist:Happy


Lockdown has certainly got to you:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Lockdown has certainly got to you:Hilarious


If I can raise a smile then it's worth it:Happy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Surely @Cully it's an EGGS-tra special surprise


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Surely @Cully it's an EGGS-tra special surprise


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Willow_Warren

How come I have never heard of bettys tearoom????

The early seasons of the crown are good... not seen the latest season and not sure I’m going to!!

talking of eggs one of my girls has started laying... hope not too many of the others start as that would be a lot of eggs to eat on my own!


----------



## Cully

[QUOTE="Willow_Warren, post: 1065723569, member: 1467699

talking of eggs one of my girls has started laying... hope not too many of the others start as that would be a lot of eggs to eat on my own![/QUOTE]

That's got me thinking about fresh eggs. 
I think my son has been spoilt as we only ever have eggs from a local farm now and he won't eat any date stamped more than a month ago. So, he thinks we should throw out those date stamped December, but I say he's off his head and the eggs sold in supermarkets are much older.
So how long should farm fresh eggs last? I really begrudge throwing them out.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Surely @Cully it's an EGGS-tra special surprise


EGGSAXCTLY!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Do the float test @Cully


----------



## ebonycat

Willow_Warren said:


> How come I have never heard of bettys tearoom????
> 
> The early seasons of the crown are good... not seen the latest season and not sure I'm going to!!
> 
> talking of eggs one of my girls has started laying... hope not too many of the others start as that would be a lot of eggs to eat on my own!


Betty's tearooms are in Yorkshire, I 'think' there's six of them all around the Yorkshire area.

They have an online shop https://www.bettys.co.uk/
Where you can buy cakes, hampers, special teas, chocolate & they have lots of gift ideas. They do special cakes, celebration, birthday & wedding etc.

Their lemon & lime loaf cake & their stem ginger loaf cake are so good.

My mum & step father first visited Yorkshire years ago & they went into one of their tearooms, brought back lots of different cakes & truffles.
Up until last year (before Covid hit) they'd visit Yorkshire every year..

Both my mum & me have been buying from their website for years.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Do the float test @Cully


I do if in doubt. But since having eggs fresh from the farm I haven't felt the need to. It's not me who needs convincing tbh.:Chicken


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> How come I have never heard of bettys tearoom????


You've been living with the Flintstones?



Cully said:


> [QUOTE="Willow_Warren, post: 1065723569, member: 1467699
> 
> talking of eggs one of my girls has started laying... hope not too many of the others start as that would be a lot of eggs to eat on my own!


That's got me thinking about fresh eggs.
I think my son has been spoilt as we only ever have eggs from a local farm now and he won't eat any date stamped more than a month ago. So, he thinks we should throw out those date stamped December, but I say he's off his head and the eggs sold in supermarkets are much older.
So how long should farm fresh eggs last? I really begrudge throwing them out.[/QUOTE]
Bake a banana cake with those eggs


----------



## LeArthur

Ooooo Betty's, there's one about half an hour from me. A nice drive over the moor too. There Gooey Rascals are something else!!!

Currently re-watching The Crown and have yet to reach series 4. I'm looking forward to it!! Although I do feel like I'm not fully used to the Olivia Coleman Clan!

I made a very nice little sale on eBay earlier. I listed Oyster Cards that me and my mum used in 2007. We went to London for a weekend and saw the Tutankhamun exhibition and the Oyster Cards have Tutankhamun on them. I sold them for £62!!!!


----------



## Willow_Warren

I used to work for a supplier of a certain supermarket... they would say the maximum life of eggs was 4 weeks... 

I used some a bit older than that for baking as is kept them in the fridge... did the float test before using. 

Hannah


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I was sent this by my fat club consultant and rather liked it










Have an awesome weekend everyone. Try to do at least one thing for "you" each day.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I got an email from CP today about a "craftalong" at the end of February. You get a kit to make two felted cats and you can make the first during a live FB thing.

https://www.cats.org.uk/craftforcat...t=craftforcats&dm_i=37QE,143TW,7QQ3QA,4AHSE,1

I'm tempted to do it...though I am so hopeless I'm not sure the cats would look like cats!


----------



## SbanR

I think I've done my exercise for several days


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Goodness me @SbanR - your arms will be sore in the morning after that. Well done, such hard work.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Goodness me @SbanR - your arms will be sore in the morning after that. Well done, such hard work.


I took my time, stopped to chat and say hello to a young spaniel pup.

The drive does look much longer in the photo; but I also cleared the path round the house


----------



## popcornsmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> I got an email from CP today about a "craftalong" at the end of February. You get a kit to make two felted cats and you can make the first during a live FB thing.
> 
> https://www.cats.org.uk/craftforcats?utm_campaign=1871204_DGEN ENL January 2021&utm_medium=email&utm_source=dotdigital&utm_content=craftforcats&dm_i=37QE,143TW,7QQ3QA,4AHSE,1
> 
> I'm tempted to do it...though I am so hopeless I'm not sure the cats would look like cats!


We once tried needle felting and well I stabbed my thumb so many times I bled all over the wool and the Robin I was trying to make turned into a square of frustration! So this one is not for me but they looks so cute you should give it ago!


----------



## Tawny75

Well, what a few days it has been.. 

Sadly on Sunday 17th Mr T's mum passed away, it was kind of expected as her breathing had been getting steadily worse due to heart and kidney failure and she had been admitted to the cardiology ward on the Thursday, but we rang at 7 and she was sat up eating her supper and they then rang at 9.15 to say she had sudeenly collapsed and passed due to a blood clot on her lung. We are all very grateful that she did not linger on in pain and that we managed to keep her safe from Covid all this time. Mr T and his siblings were devoted to their mum so I have kind of taken over arrangements and I am also being an executor of a will for the first time. 

Trixie is with Mr T at his mums while they start sorting her stuff, she did like to keep things 'just in case', and we have already sorted 18 sacks of clothes etc. Sev and Lily are keeping me company here as I am now back at work, so I thought I would pop in and say hi x


----------



## Charity

I'm very sorry about your and Mr T's loss @Tawny75, it must be very difficult at this time. Lots of work to do for a while. Glad you've got Sev and Lily and Mr T has Trixie so he'll be able to get out on walks and clear his head a bit every day. Thinking of you xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Tawny75 said:


> Well, what a few days it has been..
> 
> Sadly on Sunday 17th Mr T's mum passed away, it was kind of expected as her breathing had been getting steadily worse due to heart and kidney failure and she had been admitted to the cardiology ward on the Thursday, but we rang at 7 and she was sat up eating her supper and they then rang at 9.15 to say she had sudeenly collapsed and passed due to a blood clot on her lung. We are all very grateful that she did not linger on in pain and that we managed to keep her safe from Covid all this time. Mr T and his siblings were devoted to their mum so I have kind of taken over arrangements and I am also being an executor of a will for the first time.
> 
> Trixie is with Mr T at his mums while they start sorting her stuff, she did like to keep things 'just in case', and we have already sorted 18 sacks of clothes etc. Sev and Lily are keeping me company here as I am now back at work, so I thought I would pop in and say hi x


Very sorry for your loss- it is very good to know that she didn't have to suffer for long.


----------



## Cully

@Tawny75 , so sorry to hear your news, it's very sad. In a way it's good to have plenty to keep yourself occupied so you don't dwell on it. I'm so pleased you're able to be such a support to the family. It's not an easy time. xx


----------



## SbanR

Very sorry to hear your news @Tawny75 .


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Tawny75 so sorry to read of the death of Mr T's mum. My condolences to you all. Trixie, look after your human dad. I'm sure Severus and Lily are looking after you, N xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh my. We are watching Pooch Perfect. 

I need a Pomeranian.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh my. We are watching Pooch Perfect.
> 
> I need a Pomeranian.


Hope you weren't watching in front of 'you know who'!


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh my. We are watching Pooch Perfect.
> 
> I need a Pomeranian.


Have you discussed this with Oscar Woo????


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, I would NEVER do that to our boy @Cully @SbanR  He is the furry love of my life and nobody will ever compare to him.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh, I would NEVER do that to our boy @Cully @SbanR  He is the furry love of my life and nobody will ever compare to him.


Just checking . Nah, Oscar would soon see any dog off anyway.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Arlo Parkes album is out. Heard it last night. It's definitely a Summer album, can't wait to have it on in the garden, in the sunshine, with a G&T, with FRIENDS!!!! Which is the most important bit...


----------



## popcornsmum

Its -2 today and the neighbours cat has just run in when I opened the back door and is now asleep in a ball on a chair in the kitchen!


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> Its -2 today and the neighbours cat has just run in when I opened the back door and is now asleep in a ball on a chair in the kitchen!


You've mentioned her before. Thank goodness she can count on you for shelter.


----------



## popcornsmum

SbanR said:


> You've mentioned her before. Thank goodness she can count on you for shelter.


I know hes a regular but he literally ran in jumped on the chair and went straight to sleep! Purring!!


----------



## Cully

popcornsmum said:


> I know hes a regular but he literally ran in jumped on the chair and went straight to sleep! Purring!!


It's nice to know he has somewhere to go for shelter. He obviously trusts you .


----------



## popcornsmum

Cully said:


> It's nice to know he has somewhere to go for shelter. He obviously trusts you .


Hes such an old boy bless him all he wants is a warm bed! 3 hours he slept for until we had to turn him out as Popcorn came down and wanted in the kitchen! It's such a shame she doesnt get on with him as hes lovely! He gets on well with all the other cats in the street but I guess Popcorns not use to other cats. Not that shes ever come face to face with him inside as he doors are closed but the one time last year he ran in the front and she was eating before I shut the door she growled and spat! However when she saw him out in the garden she stared at him but didnt growl or hiss.


----------



## Cully

popcornsmum said:


> Hes such an old boy bless him all he wants is a warm bed! 3 hours he slept for until we had to turn him out as Popcorn came down and wanted in the kitchen! It's such a shame she doesnt get on with him as hes lovely! He gets on well with all the other cats in the street but I guess Popcorns not use to other cats. Not that shes ever come face to face with him inside as he doors are closed but the one time last year he ran in the front and she was eating before I shut the door she growled and spat! However when she saw him out in the garden she stared at him but didnt growl or hiss.


Misty isn't too happy when Sooty (gorgeous visitor) comes indoors, unless it's just the kitchen, where he has his meal. She puts up with that.
If he ventures further than the kitchen she watches him like a hawk, but there's never been any animosity.
Outdoors is a different matter and they play really well together, stalking and pouncing on each other.
Misty has a right to be protective over her own home, and no doubt Popcorn feels the same way.


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> Hes such an old boy bless him all he wants is a warm bed! 3 hours he slept for until we had to turn him out as Popcorn came down and wanted in the kitchen! It's such a shame she doesnt get on with him as hes lovely! He gets on well with all the other cats in the street but I guess Popcorns not use to other cats. Not that shes ever come face to face with him inside as he doors are closed but the one time last year he ran in the front and she was eating before I shut the door she growled and spat! However when she saw him out in the garden she stared at him but didnt growl or hiss.


Perhaps she was growling as he took her by surprise and she growled to protect her food?

Might be worth letting her see him again, when there's no food involved.


----------



## slartibartfast

Potter is having ultrazoomies!!! There is a new mousie involved, stinky mousie, and he is kitten crazy!!!


----------



## Cully

slartibartfast said:


> Potter is having ultrazoomies!!! There is a new mousie involved, stinky mousie, and he is kitten crazy!!!


Sounds like fun.


----------



## popcornsmum

SbanR said:


> Perhaps she was growling as he took her by surprise and she growled to protect her food?
> 
> Might be worth letting her see him again, when there's no food involved.


Yeah he did as he is so fast for an old man! I think that's a good idea I'm just so worried she will hurt him!


----------



## popcornsmum

Cully said:


> Misty isn't too happy when Sooty (gorgeous visitor) comes indoors, unless it's just the kitchen, where he has his meal. She puts up with that.
> If he ventures further than the kitchen she watches him like a hawk, but there's never been any animosity.
> Outdoors is a different matter and they play really well together, stalking and pouncing on each other.
> Misty has a right to be protective over her own home, and no doubt Popcorn feels the same way.


Oh yes absolutely! Aw that's so lovely they play together outside! We did debate letting Popcorn out as this house is in a very quiet area with farmland backing on but theres some very nervous cats in the st and I worry she will attack them so thought it best to keep her indoors!


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> Yeah he did as he is so fast for an old man! I think that's a good idea I'm just so worried she will hurt him!


She will display warning signs if she's going to attack him. If you have a cushion or some other handy barrier, you'll be able to block the attack.


----------



## popcornsmum

SbanR said:


> She will display warning signs if she's going to attack him. If you have a cushion or some other handy barrier, you'll be able to block the attack.


I just feel sorry for anyone on the receiving end of her paws!!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

I just have a purrfect treat recipe!!! The fattest cream you can find (oh I miss the days when there was a open market at Hala Banacha in Warsaw, the old open market sadly destroyed, there were some lovely people with their own food, they had cows and chickens, the best eggs ever and that milk!, the milk was almost like a cream, so fat and tasty, and their cream was pure paradise!) mixed with few egg yolks. The Overlods had it yesterday for Imbolc treat and they went crazy!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

There was still some cream left, enough for a bowl. Overlords had another treat. If you have a spare Elephant type gas mask or a hazmat suit, can you send it to Poland??? I think I will need it tomorrow for cleaning the trays...


----------



## slartibartfast

They licked the bowl clean!!!
Now I'm doing my best impersonation of the great Rik Mayall, from that "Bottom' episode about a gasman.
'Gas mask!!! Gas mask!!!'
I will enter the ninth circle of Hell soon...


----------



## slartibartfast

Everybody, lets do a happy dance right now!!!
I've just received amazing news, the kitty recovered from FIP, big little Staś!!! Staś is little because he is so young, 1 year old is just a kitten! But he is big, 5 kilos! and he kicked that FIP straight into its evil and foul butt!
You all probably know how I hate FIP and that I will do whatever it takes to save a kitty life.
I'm so glad that Staś won his fight!!!
When it comes to FIP, I would gladly donate my organs to the black market, just to pay for the cure. 
I'm so happy for Staś!!!


----------



## Cully

slartibartfast said:


> Everybody, lets do a happy dance right now!!!
> I've just received amazing news, the kitty recovered from FIP, big little Staś!!! Staś is little because he is so young, 1 year old is just a kitten! But he is big, 5 kilos! and he kicked that FIP straight into its evil and foul butt!
> You all probably know how I hate FIP and that I will do whatever it takes to save a kitty life.
> I'm so glad that Staś won his fight!!!
> When it comes to FIP, I would gladly donate my organs to the black market, just to pay for the cure.
> I'm so happy for Staś!!!


Good for you little Stas








:Happy


----------



## popcornsmum

SbanR said:


> She will display warning signs if she's going to attack him. If you have a cushion or some other handy barrier, you'll be able to block the attack.


Yesss so I was the barrier lol! After 6 months of him coming in and sleeping or just wandering around. Madam finally came into the kitchen whilst he was asleep and well she reacted as expected hissed 3 times, spat and swiped at him from 1 meter distance and he looked at her all dignified if a little shocked because well hes very polite! Then put his head back down and went back to sleep . Anyway we decided that Popcorn is obviously destined to be an only cat so put him out and drenched the house in Pet Remedy! Shes sulking in the bedroom but did come down and eat her treats and so we told her no matter how fast he runs in we will send him out. Her house is hers again!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Lots of folk I know are getting puppies. Some of them have cats already and I'm worried they will be "pushed out" as it often seems to be the case (in fairness I'm only going by comments on the cats that need rehoming through the rescue Oscar came from, so hopefully ppl we know won't do that). They get them at 8 weeks, is that normal? So I now have on my FB feed a mini wire dachshund, a cockapoo and a mini smooth dachshund  Two of them have kitty company...we shall see what they make of each other!


----------



## popcornsmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Lots of folk I know are getting puppies. Some of them have cats already and I'm worried they will be "pushed out" as it often seems to be the case (in fairness I'm only going by comments on the cats that need rehoming through the rescue Oscar came from, so hopefully ppl we know won't do that). They get them at 8 weeks, is that normal? So I now have on my FB feed a mini wire dachshund, a cockapoo and a mini smooth dachshund  Two of them have kitty company...we shall see what they make of each other!


We want a puppy well i really wanted a Cavachon but decided Popcorn wouldnt cope so it's just her for now!


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> Lots of folk I know are getting puppies. Some of them have cats already and I'm worried they will be "pushed out" as it often seems to be the case (in fairness I'm only going by comments on the cats that need rehoming through the rescue Oscar came from, so hopefully ppl we know won't do that). They get them at 8 weeks, is that normal? So I now have on my FB feed a mini wire dachshund, a cockapoo and a mini smooth dachshund  Two of them have kitty company...we shall see what they make of each other!


Puppies at 8 weeks yes unless it's a toy breed then you are talking 10-12 weeks as a rule because they are slower to mature both physically and mentally. Chihuahuas it should be 12 weeks as advised by the breed club. Yorkie can be anything from 10-12 weeks.
However I don't think I have seen anybody here sadly that have got a toy breed, and especially a chihuahua at 12 weeks.

If its any consolation about the cat being pushed out, the theory is a lot are buying lockdown puppies, what a phrase eh. Since the cost of puppies have gone ridiculously high, which they have when looking on selling sites which people use a lot because they know, no better. As people are paying high amounts for said puppy. Then realise, they cannot cope.. They are just passing poor puppy along for another family to struggle if they are willing to pay the price. So neither cat owners, or dog owners can win sadly in these times.


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> Yesss so I was the barrier lol! After 6 months of him coming in and sleeping or just wandering around. Madam finally came into the kitchen whilst he was asleep and well she reacted as expected hissed 3 times, spat and swiped at him from 1 meter distance and he looked at her all dignified if a little shocked because well hes very polite! Then put his head back down and went back to sleep . Anyway we decided that Popcorn is obviously destined to be an only cat so put him out and drenched the house in Pet Remedy! Shes sulking in the bedroom but did come down and eat her treats and so we told her no matter how fast he runs in we will send him out. Her house is hers again!


Oh, can't the poor old boy depend on you for shelter and warmth anymore?
Won't you take a few smacks from Popcorn on his behalf?


----------



## popcornsmum

SbanR said:


> Oh, can't the poor old boy depend on you for shelter and warmth anymore?
> Won't you take a few smacks from Popcorn on his behalf?


 no! Shes butchered my leg already! He actually has a shelter in his garden but clearly doesnt like to use it! 
Oh and you'll be pleased to know after many weeks of losing Fish Fish again he turned up in my sons tool box this morning so Popcorn has calmed right down tonight and is all happy hunting again!


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> no! Shes butchered my leg already! He actually has a shelter in his garden but clearly doesnt like to use it!
> Oh and you'll be pleased to know after many weeks of losing Fish Fish again he turned up in my sons tool box this morning so Popcorn has calmed right down tonight and is all happy hunting again!


But it's so much warmer and more comfortable in your kitchen
And Popcorn's mood has mellowed since Fish Fish reappeared


----------



## popcornsmum

Popcorn is in the very bad books  she was being all lovely and purry having jumped up on the bed this morning for strokes and kept head bumping us and purring when she suddenly attacked the toddlers face for absolutely no reason. He didnt move suddenly or reach out to stroke her just sat there quietly whilst she was kneading her blanket and she went up to head bump him and she suddenly switched into devil cat mode so now hes saying he wants to give her to CP and get a "friendly cat who is nice"!  After 8 years of nothing but love and attention I really thought Popcorn would change and be a less feral cat but the saying is obviously true a leopard never changes its spots!


----------



## Cully

popcornsmum said:


> Popcorn is in the very bad books  she was being all lovely and purry having jumped up on the bed this morning for strokes and kept head bumping us and purring when she suddenly attacked the toddlers face for absolutely no reason. He didnt move suddenly or reach out to stroke her just sat there quietly whilst she was kneading her blanket and she went up to head bump him and she suddenly switched into devil cat mode so now hes saying he wants to give her to CP and get a "friendly cat who is nice"!  After 8 years of nothing but love and attention I really thought Popcorn would change and be a less feral cat but the saying is obviously true a leopard never changes its spots!


I understand only too well about 'the switch'. Misty can be so sweet but can turn in a heartbeat. After she's lashed out she seems to know she shouldn't have done it as she runs off to her quiet place to de-stress. 
Once the attacks used to be prolonged, but fortunately she's calmed down and it's over quickly. Usually.
I hope the little lad is ok now.


----------



## popcornsmum

Cully said:


> I understand only too well about 'the switch'. Misty can be so sweet but can turn in a heartbeat. After she's lashed out she seems to know she shouldn't have done it as she runs off to her quiet place to de-stress.
> Once the attacks used to be prolonged, but fortunately she's calmed down and it's over quickly. Usually.
> I hope the little lad is ok now.


That's very similar to Popcorn! She slinks off and looks guilty! Theres just no rhyme or reason for her attacks! Shes so unpredictable it's really hard as hes already wary of her and she knows this!
This afternoon she went up to him and mowed so he backed away and said "I'm not going anywhere near you Boopy McBoopson!" 
Sadly for him it looks like shes scarred his face as it was really deep and lots of blood and narrowly missed his eye which I'm really angry about. Shes an absolute b*****r!


----------



## Cully

popcornsmum said:


> That's very similar to Popcorn! She slinks off and looks guilty! Theres just no rhyme or reason for her attacks! Shes so unpredictable it's really hard as hes already wary of her and she knows this!
> This afternoon she went up to him and mowed so he backed away and said "I'm not going anywhere near you Boopy McBoopson!"
> Sadly for him it looks like shes scarred his face as it was really deep and lots of blood and narrowly missed his eye which I'm really angry about. Shes an absolute b*****r!


Ouch! Fortunately young skin heals extremely well so although he may have a scar for a while, I'm sure it will fade in time. 
It's bad enough when it's only yourself who gets scratched, but it's awful when it's someone else, especially a child. 
With a dog you've got some control as they are usually biddable to training. Not so cats! 
Little :Cow! Which is what I call her when she's too handy with her claws.


----------



## SbanR

Heroic primrose


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Lots of folk I know are getting puppies. Some of them have cats already and I'm worried they will be "pushed out" as it often seems to be the case (in fairness I'm only going by comments on the cats that need rehoming through the rescue Oscar came from, so hopefully ppl we know won't do that). They get them at 8 weeks, is that normal? So I now have on my FB feed a mini wire dachshund, a cockapoo and a mini smooth dachshund  Two of them have kitty company...we shall see what they make of each other!


To be honest @Mrs Funkin when the cat is pushed out it shows the owners true personality :Yawn dogs and cats do work together, it takes a little work and effort that's all 

It's one of my biggest bugs, my husbands cousin did exactly this, they had a cat, got a puppy, got rid of the cat (which I found a loving home ) then damn me they got rid of the puppy because it poop in the kitchen :Banghead now their little girl wants another puppy :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead I swear if they do I will steal it :Smuggrin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Stealing it sounds like the best plan quite frankly @ewelsh !


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Stealing it sounds like the best plan quite frankly @ewelsh !


Oh don't get me started @Mrs Funkin each to their own and I always try and find a positive with them, but I do feel quite exhausted after visiting their home, ( pre Covid );the wife is bleach obsessed :Banghead they have to have all the latest gadgets, clothes, cars, their child holds no value to anything or anyone AND they DONT recycle :Banghead:Banghead

Do they know or care anything about wildlife, global warming, charities, etc etc The thought of them having another pet fills me with dread, I actually worry about it :Hilarious:Hilarious

Oh I'm off on one now, I'll go do some yoga and chill


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Oh don't get me started @Mrs Funkin each to their own and I always try and find a positive with them, but I do feel quite exhausted after visiting their home, ( pre Covid );the wife is bleach obsessed :Banghead they have to have all the latest gadgets, clothes, cars, their child holds no value to anything or anyone AND they DONT recycle :Banghead:Banghead
> 
> Do they know or care anything about wildlife, global warming, charities, etc etc The thought of them having another pet fills me with dread, I actually worry about it :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> Oh I'm off on one now, I'll go do some yoga and chill


If Mrs is so obsessed with bleach, they're out of their tiny little brains getting a pet!


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> If Mrs is so obsessed with bleach, they're out of their tiny little brains getting a pet!


exactly... I said once how (a) bleach will kill any animal it's toxic (b) think of what your doing the the environment

she didn't bat an eye lid. :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead


----------



## Jaf

The Spanish are obsessed with bleach too. Oddly the bottles say to add to drinking water! There’s no mains drainage around here, all my grey water drains onto the neighbour’s olive trees. It’s great for making me think.


----------



## Cully

Any idea of how long Zooplus orders are taking atm? I ordered some cat food this morning (not a huge amount) as I couldn't get what I wanted locally. I'm hoping it arrives by the weekend.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well @Cully I got an email to say Oscar's sprinkles are delayed!!!! I'll have to eke them out until they arrive...!!!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Anyone else got a shortage of cat food in their local supermarket ?

Did my weekly shop in Sainsburys yesterday and the cat food aisle was almost empty - about 3 boxes of Felix, no Whiskas and only limited stock of Sheba and their own brand. Even the more expensive single trays/pouches (Lily's Kitchen etc) were noticeable by their absence Luckily I have a few boxes of AGAIL in stock but they won't last long if Bertie continues with his usual trick of only eating a few mouthfuls from a fresh pouch and then wanting a different flavour (so the first ends up in the food waste bin!) - I can get through up to five pouches a day but only about 150 grams of it actually gets eaten.

I resorted to taking a chance and buying a box of Sainsburys Complete - surprise, surprise Sir has, so far, given it the thumbs up  Don't suppose for one moment that that will last !!

I don't think the shortage is due to the pandemic as have had no problems getting Felix up till this week - I'm thinking Brexit or snow affecting deliveries ?


----------



## ewelsh

Yes @Bertie'sMum I am having that problem with cat and dog food. I think it's the trucks from abroad not getting through with Covid. Waitrose is delivering to me later, I have had an email, they haven't got Whiskers 11+

Smokey my stray is kicking off big time, he loves his whiskers, so he is on Sheba at the moment...:Wtf Libby and Lottie will have Whiskers once a day ( Loulou's fault, I can't get them off it completely)

I am waiting for Lily's kitchen order but as Lily's is so expensive I bulk the dog food up with cheaper stuff. I was told to put back some dog food in the Co op because someone complained  which is really unfair as I have 4 dogs, 2 of them are big dogs, 1 is an old dog who is eating like there is no tomorrow.

I go through 9 tins of dog food a day . How can you compare my household to someone with one little dog!

My lot will start rioting soon :Nailbiting


----------



## SbanR

No gap on the Asda shelves on Saturday. Will check tomorrow when I go out again.


----------



## oliviarussian

This made me laugh this morning!


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well @Cully I got an email to say Oscar's sprinkles are delayed!!!! I'll have to eke them out until they arrive...!!!


Just had an email and they should be delivered Friday. Which sprinkles does Oscar have?


----------



## Cully

@Bertie'sMum & @ewelsh , Ditto here with empty pet food shelves. Well. I don't actually go in store but buying it online is a nightmare. Yesterday I checked out all my usual 'go to' outlets and found them all sadly lacking in supplies, and what they did stock would have Misty leaving home if I bought it for her.
I've noticed especially with Tesco that the selection of cat food is shrinking. And the trouble with the "this item is unavailable" tag, it's hard to know whether it's a temporary glitch or actually means they are no longer selling it at all!
I'm now reduced to just 2 boxes of Felix she will eat, so if they aren't in stock I start panicking.
I wonder if the guys who make the decisions about which cat food to stock actually are cat owners.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

SbanR said:


> No gap on the Asda shelves on Saturday. Will check tomorrow when I go out again.


Sadly Asda is too far for a regular shop (trying to stay local as much as possible !) but I do make a "special" trip there every now and then as they sell a much wider range of Lick-e-Lix flavours - Sainsburys only ever have the salmon or chicken ones whereas Asda also stock the Liver Sausage & Cat Grass and the Liver flavour ones - so when I do go I tend to stock up on those !


----------



## ewelsh

oliviarussian said:


> This made me laugh this morning!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cully said:


> Just had an email and they should be delivered Friday. Which sprinkles does Oscar have?


We call them sprinkles...he has Cosma Snackies Minis (chicken or salmon). It was an accidental purchase, a most pleasing one. I've had my email to say it's coming.

Just been here, there and everywhere for PerfectPortions! Nothing to be found in Tesco, Sainsbugs or [email protected] Totally decimated shelves. Will try Asda on the way home from work tomorrow. If only he would eat any of the half a tonne of food in the garage...alas Whiskas is not in favour currently.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Bertie'sMum said:


> Sadly Asda is too far for a regular shop (trying to stay local as much as possible !) but I do make a "special" trip there every now and then as they sell a much wider range of Lick-e-Lix flavours - Sainsburys only ever have the salmon or chicken ones whereas Asda also stock the Liver Sausage & Cat Grass and the Liver flavour ones - so when I do go I tend to stock up on those !


Well, BM, I drive past Asda on the way home from work, so if you ever need any Lick-e-Lix, I'll happily pick it up for you and send it. Just let me know


----------



## ebonycat

I went into Sainsbury’s last Monday & was completely shocked, the dog/cat food aisle was near enough bare (so it wasn’t due to weather last week), they just had a few odd single tray’s of cat food, no boxes of cat food pouches at all. A few cat treats & just some bags of dry food.
The dog food side was the same.

I’ve not been out since then so I don’t know if they’ve got stock in now.

It’s a worry if they haven’t


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> We call them sprinkles...he has Cosma Snackies Minis (chicken or salmon). It was an accidental purchase, a most pleasing one. I've had my email to say it's coming.
> 
> Just been here, there and everywhere for PerfectPortions! Nothing to be found in Tesco, Sainsbugs or [email protected] Totally decimated shelves. Will try Asda on the way home from work tomorrow. If only he would eat any of the half a tonne of food in the garage...alas Whiskas is not in favour currently.


Same here. All the food I have which she won't eat is simply because she ate it once and seemed to enjoy it, but is a fickle girl and changed her mind. After I'd bought loads more if course.
Misty has the little tubs of Whiskas Crunch. I don't sprinkle them *on* her food, just next to her dish to hopefully tempt her to eat.
Good luck with tracking down the Perfect Portions.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

I have enough "stock" of food and treats to last for, probably, a fortnight and then I'll start to panic ! My sister usually shops in Tesco (there is a Tesco Extra near her) so could ask her to add AGAIL to her shopping list if I'm getting desperate - otherwise it will probably mean a round trip to visit all the supermarkets within a 5 mile radius to buy up whatever I can find !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, I'm going to Asda tomorrow night @Bertie'sMum in the hunt for PerfectPortions, so if you want lick-e-lix liver, shout before 4pm tomorrow!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, I'm going to Asda tomorrow night @Bertie'sMum in the hunt for PerfectPortions, so if you want lick-e-lix liver, shout before 4pm tomorrow!


Thank you MrsF but I have plenty at the moment as I stocked up last week


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oki doki


----------



## SbanR

@Bertie'sMum @ewelsh @Mrs Funkin come to the Midlands.
We have your foods

There's also lick-e-lix, cat grass so if you want me to send you some let me know BM


----------



## ewelsh

So that’s where it has all gone :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> So that's where it has all gone :Hilarious:Hilarious


Nope! We just don't panic buy


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> @Bertie'sMum @ewelsh @Mrs Funkin come to the Midlands.
> We have your foods
> 
> There's also lick-e-lix, cat grass so if you want me to send you some let me know BM


 No wonder there's non anywhere else!!!


----------



## Summercat

That's what I was thinking too @SbanR probably at least some of the missing foods people reported are from others hoarding, because they are worried about shortages, so they cause shortages...


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> That's what I was thinking too @SbanR probably at least some of the missing foods people reported are from others hoarding, because they are worried about shortages, so they cause shortages...


And they're not admitting to it, pretending innocence instead


----------



## Bertie'sMum

SbanR said:


> @Bertie'sMum @ewelsh @Mrs Funkin come to the Midlands.
> We have your foods
> 
> There's also lick-e-lix, cat grass so if you want me to send you some let me know BM


Thanks for the offer but I stocked up on Lick-e-lix las week and planning on visiting Asda, Morrisons & maybe Tesco over the weekend to stock up on Felix !



SbanR said:


> Nope! We just don't panic buy


I don't think it's panic buying here as up until this last week the shelves have been well stocked - maybe due to haulage trucks not getting through because of the "Beast from the East Mark2" or (although Felix is manufactured in the UK) maybe some of the ingredients have to come in from Europe and they've been held up due to Brexit ?


----------



## Summercat

Yes, this may be a case of blame the neighbors vs blame Brexit:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

I wish I COULD panic buy, I have every cause to, I’ll be eaten alive soon :Nailbiting


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> I wish I COULD panic buy, I have every cause to, I'll be eaten alive soon :Nailbiting


----------



## Mrs Funkin

There I was, working away, when I glanced up and saw this:










No wonder there were no pigeons to be seen!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Our pals just came round with Mabel to wish him happy birthday. She's nearly 2kg heavier than when we first met her! Here she is with Uncle D


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Mabel is gorgeous, she's going to be a lovely size, not too big and not too small, just perfect.​


----------



## Mrs Funkin

She is so sweet @ewelsh - she was the only "person" who came inside the house though  I can't wait for her to be able to come round...if she and Oscar can tolerate each other, that would be good as we four humans spend a lot of time together. Mabel has another few days and she can go walking - she had her second jabs on Wednesday. Not that they will get very far with her up the Prom, due to her cuteness. Heh.

The funniest thing for me was when I held her paw, her claws don't come out - I guess woofers don't do that. I know nothing about them. Oh goodness she's lush


----------



## ewelsh

@Mrs Funkin hopefully lock down will end soon enough for your friends and Mabel to come round, the younger she is to meet Oscar the better. If humans are calm the dog is calm, if the dog is calm the cat will be calm. I am sure they will get along just fine, AND nope, no claws with doggies, just lots of licks and waggy tails  move all your valuables/ breakables at low level :Hilarious:Hilarious

She is gorgeous


----------



## lullabydream

@ewelsh I always teach that about if you stay calm then dogs stay calm, especially to children. So after my visiting children finally calm down and the dogs then are laying down all over them I hear them saying 'See if we are calm the dogs will be calm'.. If only they did that 15 minutes ago!

Mabel is lovely @Mrs Funkin I am sure you will be a great dog aunt, just as much as you are a cat mother!


----------



## ewelsh

Anyone know where @Psygon is, I have p.m her but nothing, it's not like her not to be on cat chat, I'm worried now!


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Anyone know where @Psygon is, I have p.m her but nothing, it's not like her not to be on cat chat, I'm worried now!


I can't find anything after Jan 15th. It _is_ worrying.


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Anyone know where @Psygon is, I have p.m her but nothing, it's not like her not to be on cat chat, I'm worried now!


On yesterday evening but no posts. Maybe just browsing.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It is worrying when folk aren't around, I remember when you disappeared for a bit @Cully and we were worried for you. Psygon, I hope you are okay and just super busy xx


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> It is worrying when folk aren't around, I remember when you disappeared for a bit @Cully and we were worried for you. Psygon, I hope you are okay and just super busy xx


Life has a habit of getting in the way sometimes doesn't it. Whether it's being unusually busy, or not feeling too good, or a hundred other reasons.
I know I get a day or so when I'm a bit low and don't feel I have anything useful to contribute, so just have a look at what's happening until I'm feeling better.
It's nice to be among people who genuinely care.
There are a few who have fallen off the radar this last year. It's worrying, especially the way things are now, and you don't know if nudging them would be welcomed. Personally I don't mind, especially if it gives me a much needed kick, but others may not want to.
I hope everyone who has been absent recently is safe and well.


----------



## Summercat

Lots of times I just browse and don't post, if I don't feel I have anything to add or that I want to say.
Plus when you are busy, it is easier just to browse quickly.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh just been reading on a thread about the "Birman Huff" that @Tigermoon was mentioning. Don't all cats do the huffy noise? I know Oscar certainly does 

Still so much to learn. We were watching a Dr Uri video yesterday about drooling in cats and the link to the parasympathetic nervous system, also interesting.


----------



## Tigermoon

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooh just been reading on a thread about the "Birman Huff" that @Tigermoon was mentioning. Don't all cats do the huffy noise? I know Oscar certainly does


No cat huffs quite like a Birman does. They seem to get extra projection into it and it is very loud, can easily be heard across a room. It is so well known that trainee judges are told about it so they don't become alarmed.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Tigermoon  Now I'm imagining "Huffing Coaching" to gain the correct level of projection...hehe.


----------



## Tigermoon

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks @Tigermoon  Now I'm imagining "Huffing Coaching" to gain the correct level of projection...hehe.


Funnily enough one of my Persians huffs, not with the force of a birman but it is there. She is the first Persian I owned so was raised by birmans, in particular my retired stud boy. I'm sure she picked the habit up from him as none of the Persians that came along later do it.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ewelsh said:


> Anyone know where @Psygon is, I have p.m her but nothing, it's not like her not to be on cat chat, I'm worried now!


I've just checked and she was last on PF on Friday at 07:30 although her last post was back in January.


----------



## ewelsh

Bertie'sMum said:


> I've just checked and she was last on PF on Friday at 07:30 although her last post was back in January.


it is a worry! I hope the gang are ok!


----------



## Jaf

Talking about cat traits...none of my Spanish cats circle first when sitting down! All my previous English cats did, sometimes for ages. They just plonk straight down, in one smooth leap-onto-my lap-and-plonk motion. Sometimes it’s so quick I don’t notice there’s a cat on my lap, I’m so well trained!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

ewelsh said:


> Anyone know where @Psygon is, I have p.m her but nothing, it's not like her not to be on cat chat, I'm worried now!


Shes posting on Instagram so must be OK


----------



## Thea_SRA27

I *never* come on the cat chat, but thought I might as well for once 

My Devon Rex huffs too. I never really knew other cats did, being honest! If he's trying to catch something and he can't, he just sits on the floor and huffs


----------



## Psygon

ewelsh said:


> Anyone know where @Psygon is, I have p.m her but nothing, it's not like her not to be on cat chat, I'm worried now!


Oh gosh - hey everyone and sorry I haven't been around and posting (I have been checking in now and again). I've been so mega busy with work I've just not had the headspace for anything else (although I have been taking lots of tonk pics!).

I had grand plans for the start of this year to set up my Etsy shop, and start selling custom mugs and a few other bits and pieces and I've just done nothing! On the plus side I am interviewing people today to join my team so hopefully soon I will get some time back as it's been silly busy!

I'll be back later and do a tonk update


----------



## Charity

Missing those Tonks!


----------



## ewelsh

I am just glad to hear all is well @Psygon xxxx


----------



## ewelsh

BarneyBobCat said:


> Shes posting on Instagram so must be OK
> View attachment 462537


Thank you @BarneyBobCat


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> Oh gosh - hey everyone and sorry I haven't been around and posting (I have been checking in now and again). I've been so mega busy with work I've just not had the headspace for anything else (although I have been taking lots of tonk pics!).
> 
> I had grand plans for the start of this year to set up my Etsy shop, and start selling custom mugs and a few other bits and pieces and I've just done nothing! On the plus side I am interviewing people today to join my team so hopefully soon I will get some time back as it's been silly busy!
> 
> I'll be back later and do a tonk update


Just relieved you're ok. We'll look forward to a proper tonk update when you can.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Rang my vet on Saturday to check on the current situation with vet appointments it appears that they are now putting aside one day a week just for boosters and health checks so have finally managed to get Bertie booked in for his annual health check/boosters  Only problem is that due to covid restrictions he's over 3 months overdue for the booster so we've got to start the programme all over again and he has to have two jabs, 3 weeks apart ! Admit I'm not looking forward to having to stand outside in the rain/cold whilst he's being attended to, just hoping there's room in the car park so that I can shelter in my car !!


----------



## ewelsh

That's annoying @Bertie'sMum I was lucky that my girls were only two weeks late. Let's hope you go on a dry day and yes stay in your car, go early if you can to catch a good spot


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> Rang my vet on Saturday to check on the current situation with vet appointments it appears that they are now putting aside one day a week just for boosters and health checks so have finally managed to get Bertie booked in for his annual health check/boosters  Only problem is that due to covid restrictions he's over 3 months overdue for the booster so we've got to start the programme all over again and he has to have two jabs, 3 weeks apart ! Admit I'm not looking forward to having to stand outside in the rain/cold whilst he's being attended to, just hoping there's room in the car park so that I can shelter in my car !!


What a nuisance, I know with our vets the limit was three months and we managed to get ours done.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ewelsh said:


> That's annoying @Bertie'sMum I was lucky that my girls were only two weeks late. Let's hope you go on a dry day and yes stay in your car, go early if you can to catch a good spot


unfortunately don't have a choice of time - we're booked in for 2.20pm on Thursday - there's only room for 3 cars in the car park but hopefully won't be too busy ! Think I might ask if they can clip his claws whilst he's there as he's doing a very good job of destroying my hall carpet at the moment 'cos he's bored with the weather


----------



## ewelsh

Naughty Bertie, off with his claws!


----------



## Jaf

My neighbour is very poorly and bed bound. The toilet in the ensuite wasn’t flushing which was making it even more difficult for his wife to care for him so she called the plumber, thinking the septic tank must be blocked. No, says plumber, the toilet has calcium deposits which are blocking it. Says a new toilet is needed but the old toilet has had the floor tiles put in sort of over it. Big job and not safe having plumber and tiler in for that long.

Anyway today I had a look. I’d read online that calcium deposits can be removed with nasty chemicals. I siphoned the water out of the bowl and poured in the acid. Hey presto, toilet flushes!

1 euro worth of chemicals. Now I know that the plumber has to make a living and it would be more difficult for the customer to accept a bill for labour when the parts are so cheap...but couldn’t he have tried that first?


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> My neighbour is very poorly and bed bound. The toilet in the ensuite wasn't flushing which was making it even more difficult for his wife to care for him so she called the plumber, thinking the septic tank must be blocked. No, says plumber, the toilet has calcium deposits which are blocking it. Says a new toilet is needed but the old toilet has had the floor tiles put in sort of over it. Big job and not safe having plumber and tiler in for that long.
> 
> Anyway today I had a look. I'd read online that calcium deposits can be removed with nasty chemicals. I siphoned the water out of the bowl and poured in the acid. Hey presto, toilet flushes!
> 
> 1 euro worth of chemicals. Now I know that the plumber has to make a living and it would be more difficult for the customer to accept a bill for labour when the parts are so cheap...but couldn't he have tried that first?


Wow you're a real star, your neighbours are so very lucky to have you.
It makes me sick to hear of tradesmen ripping off people. They should lose their licence to trade, or at least be blacklisted on social media so no one will use them.
It's especially awful at the moment when everyone is struggling so much. They are just heartless.
Well done you. There seems no end to your many talents.:Happy


----------



## Jaf

It was an easy job. The internet is very useful! To be fair to the plumber he did diagnose the problem correctly, which I would never have done. Maybe he’s never tried chemicals. I don’t know, I’m just a bit sad about it.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Daffodils are out... it must be spring soon! (These were a group by the roadside... )










Hannah


----------



## Thea_SRA27

They're beautiful! I'll keep an eye out and see if there's any if I go on a walk today.


----------



## ewelsh

Jaf said:


> My neighbour is very poorly and bed bound. The toilet in the ensuite wasn't flushing which was making it even more difficult for his wife to care for him so she called the plumber, thinking the septic tank must be blocked. No, says plumber, the toilet has calcium deposits which are blocking it. Says a new toilet is needed but the old toilet has had the floor tiles put in sort of over it. Big job and not safe having plumber and tiler in for that long.
> 
> Anyway today I had a look. I'd read online that calcium deposits can be removed with nasty chemicals. I siphoned the water out of the bowl and poured in the acid. Hey presto, toilet flushes!
> 
> 1 euro worth of chemicals. Now I know that the plumber has to make a living and it would be more difficult for the customer to accept a bill for labour when the parts are so cheap...but couldn't he have tried that first?


Well done, what a good neighbour you are, that will make such a difference for your neighbours lives.

As many of you know, I am a huge fan of the elderly, if only more neighbours were like you to help in little ways which is such a big help for the elderly.


----------



## Jaf

One of the nice things about the pandemic is people in local internet groups offering help to their neighbours. I really hope it continues!

It’s a big problem with being immigrants in Spain, no family to help with practical things and also simply not knowing the system.


----------



## Cully

It's probably a repeat but on 5STAR tonight 9pm is Psycho Pussies 2:Mad Cat Attack. Freeview 31.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> It's probably a repeat but on 5STAR tonight 9pm is Psycho Pussies 2:Mad Cat Attack. Freeview 31.


thanks Cully  I'll record that as it clashes with something else I'm watching !


----------



## Jaf

Sadly my neighbour died on Sunday. It was peaceful, he slipped away.

The dr was at the house within a half hour, the funeral directors an hour later. They were all very kind. 

The husband/ wife didn’t want a funeral. Ashes arrived today and they tried to sell jewellery and a funeral plan to his wife! Very odd. They kept looking at me as though I could influence her. The silver tree had space for 2 vials of ashes. (One for her?!?)

Took her out for a coffee today and the owner asked where her husband was! Oh my, wasn’t expecting that question. We both nearly sobbed. Again though the cafe owner was lovely and so was her son who came over to offer condolences.

RIP Barry. Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear Jaf  I'm thankful that they had you to help them. RIP Barry.


----------



## ebonycat

Jaf said:


> Sadly my neighbour died on Sunday. It was peaceful, he slipped away.
> 
> The dr was at the house within a half hour, the funeral directors an hour later. They were all very kind.
> 
> The husband/ wife didn't want a funeral. Ashes arrived today and they tried to sell jewellery and a funeral plan to his wife! Very odd. They kept looking at me as though I could influence her. The silver tree had space for 2 vials of ashes. (One for her?!?)
> 
> Took her out for a coffee today and the owner asked where her husband was! Oh my, wasn't expecting that question. We both nearly sobbed. Again though the cafe owner was lovely and so was her son who came over to offer condolences.
> 
> RIP Barry. Xx


I'm so, so sorry.
You're a really kind & thoughtful neighbour.
I'm glad both the husband & his wife have had you looking out for them when he was alive & now looking out for his wife now he has sadly died.

Thankful there's still people like you in the world.

RIP Barry xx


----------



## Cully

So sad, but it was good he slipped away so peacefully. 
You have been such a good neighbour.
I hope you get chance for a little time for yourself now.


----------



## ewelsh

Jaf said:


> Sadly my neighbour died on Sunday. It was peaceful, he slipped away.
> 
> The dr was at the house within a half hour, the funeral directors an hour later. They were all very kind.
> 
> The husband/ wife didn't want a funeral. Ashes arrived today and they tried to sell jewellery and a funeral plan to his wife! Very odd. They kept looking at me as though I could influence her. The silver tree had space for 2 vials of ashes. (One for her?!?)
> 
> Took her out for a coffee today and the owner asked where her husband was! Oh my, wasn't expecting that question. We both nearly sobbed. Again though the cafe owner was lovely and so was her son who came over to offer condolences.
> 
> RIP Barry. Xx


@Jaf I am sorry, I know how involved you have been and such a tower of strength to your neighbours. I am glad Barry passed peacefully. 
I hate to say it but the wife will lean on you for the next few months, which will take its toll on you, grief can consume so much energy so please look after yourself too and try which will not be easy, try to step back a little in time.
Sending blessings for Barry and his wife xx


----------



## Jaf

My neighbour is doing ok I think. She is thinking about moving to a town but it would probably take a couple of years to sell her house.

Back to happier things... I saw the lovely ginger cat that has visited here a couple of times. In the policeman’s house, with his 2 little dogs! I’m glad “Carrot” definitely has a home, and I’m glad that those 2 dogs are cat-friendly as they are free roaming.


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> My neighbour is doing ok I think. She is thinking about moving to a town but it would probably take a couple of years to sell her house.
> 
> Back to happier things... I saw the lovely ginger cat that has visited here a couple of times. In the policeman's house, with his 2 little dogs! I'm glad "Carrot" definitely has a home, and I'm glad that those 2 dogs are cat-friendly as they are free roaming.


It's good your neighbour has something to focus on and it's not too long before she finds a nice place to live.
Also very good to hear about 'Carrot' having a home. I expect he will still visit you though. Just to check up on you


----------



## slartibartfast

Almost fallen head down into the dumpster behind Tesco! I have the grace of a drunk elephant, I am a crazy catwoman, but far beyond from Selina Kyle!
But it was worth it, I've got a big bag of perfectly good bananas! Since the things for me went from bad to worse and I have to dumpster dive for food, sometimes it's a shock seeing such a good food in a dumpster, sometimes they throw away stuff that isn't beyond expiration date. I can't see the logic behind this, but I'm not a Vulcan. More of a Klingon, just point me into the direction of a cat abuser, I will show him there is no honour in abusing the vulnerable and I will get medieval on his ar$e!!!


----------



## Cully

slartibartfast said:


> Almost fallen head down into the dumpster behind Tesco! I have the grace of a drunk elephant, I am a crazy catwoman, but far beyond from Selina Kyle!
> But it was worth it, I've got a big bag of perfectly good bananas! Since the things for me went from bad to worse and I have to dumpster dive for food, sometimes it's a shock seeing such a good food in a dumpster, sometimes they throw away stuff that isn't beyond expiration date. I can't see the logic behind this, but I'm not a Vulcan. More of a Klingon, just point me into the direction of a cat abuser, I will show him there is no honour in abusing the vulnerable and I will get medieval on his ar$e!!!


That's very resourceful of you Slarti. 
That used to be a common practice here but I think that nowadays the supermarkets tend to donate any left over food to charities or food banks.


----------



## slartibartfast

Cully said:


> That's very resourceful of you Slarti.
> That used to be a common practice here but I think that nowadays the supermarkets tend to donate any left over food to charities or food banks.


It's harder to find something here too, just a year ago dumpsters were always full of perfectly good bread and pastries. Unfortunately with my $hitty income, not even half of Polish minimum wage, it's the only way for me to eat something, so every discovery counts. 
And there are those guys, coming by cars, grabbing everything that had been thrown away, and selling it later at Olimpia open market, so the competition is tough.


----------



## Cully

slartibartfast said:


> It's harder to find something here too, just a year ago dumpsters were always full of perfectly good bread and pastries. Unfortunately with my $hitty income, not even half of Polish minimum wage, it's the only way for me to eat something, so every discovery counts.
> And there are those guys, coming by cars, grabbing everything that had been thrown away, and selling it later at Olimpia open market, so the competition is tough.


Makes you mad doesn't it


----------



## slartibartfast

Cully said:


> Makes you mad doesn't it


Pretty mad, I've heard from homeless people that those guys are very aggresive and violent.


----------



## Cully

slartibartfast said:


> Pretty mad, I've heard from homeless people that those guys are very aggresive and violent.


That's how they're able to get away with what they do. Frightening hungry people away from their only chance of food is inhumane.


----------



## Jackie C

Cully said:


> That's how they're able to get away with what they do. Frightening hungry people away from their only chance of food is inhumane.


That's terrible. If I saw someone homeless or hungry going through a bin, I'd buy them a meal! 

I hope things improve for you soon, @slartibartfast xx Do you live in Poland?


----------



## slartibartfast

Jackie C said:


> That's terrible. If I saw someone homeless or hungry going through a bin, I'd buy them a meal!
> 
> I hope things improve for you soon, @slartibartfast xx Do you live in Poland?


Yes, in Warsaw.


----------



## Cully

Jackie C said:


> That's terrible. If I saw someone homeless or hungry going through a bin, I'd buy them a meal!
> 
> I hope things improve for you soon, @slartibartfast xx Do you live in Poland?


When I was able to get into town I often saw a homeless guy sitting in a shop doorway with his dog.
There was a Gregg's across the street so I would buy 2 pies. One for him and the other for his dog. 
I often wonder what has happened to them since lockdown.


----------



## Jackie C

slartibartfast said:


> Yes, in Warsaw.


Yes, I was wondering why you earned below the Polish minimum wage. Sorry for your hard times, I hope things improve for you soon. x


----------



## popcornsmum

slartibartfast said:


> Yes, in Warsaw.


Here we have Olio. Do you have any apps like that in Poland?


----------



## popcornsmum

So OH has been volunteering for CP and i love hearing about all the adorable kitties and some that spit just like Madam! but now I just want to adopt them all! Shame Popcorn wouldnt want lots of brothers or sisters!


----------



## slartibartfast

popcornsmum said:


> Here we have Olio. Do you have any apps like that in Poland?


No idea, I have not such a phone, apps are like fairy tales creatures for me.


----------



## Jackie C

popcornsmum said:


> So OH has been volunteering for CP and i love hearing about all the adorable kitties and some that spit just like Madam! but now I just want to adopt them all! Shame Popcorn wouldnt want lots of brothers or sisters!


I would love another rescue cat or kitten, but Empress Holly would do her nut! We only have a small 2-bedroom house, so it wouldn't be fair on her. Plus, we're both allergic to cats, but we manage with Holly.


----------



## popcornsmum

So earlier on today I heard this deep growling noise so I went into the kitchen to find Popcorn on the draining board growling at lovely old ginger boy who was up on the outside window sill who growling at another cat on the ground from a different street!  cats galore round this way!


----------



## GingerNinja

slartibartfast said:


> No idea, I have not such a phone, apps are like fairy tales creatures for me.


You should Google polish food banks, there appears to be a Facebook group xx


----------



## slartibartfast

GingerNinja said:


> You should Google polish food banks, there appears to be a Facebook group xx


Food banks are for registered organisations only, charities and social services. Just dumpsters for me...


----------



## slartibartfast

If anything goes well, Lucifer and Lilith, my garden kitties, will go for spaying/neutering soon. Maybe there is a chance for Lilith, with her looks, she has long hair and looks like a pedigree cat, to find a home. I wish I could adopt Lucifer, he wants it too, always trying to get inside. Julian would be very happy.


----------



## slartibartfast

Karma, you are really a bitch! Just if my life wasn't screwed enough, I've catched a flea on Julian today! The nightmare begins again and I don't know what to do. I've begged for job everywhere, I'm out of options, all I get is kick in my face for being too stupid and ugly.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Our over the road 97 year old neighbour, Theo, has this evening died. David only saw her on Thursday when he was helping with a new hospital bed for her  She was a deeply religious woman and was the second wife of Cecil Jackson-Cole (who was involved with Oxfam, amongst other charities, famous philanthropist if that’s not a misnomer) - and I like to think that she is now safely where she wanted to be, with God. 

RIP Theo.


----------



## Jaf

Oh how sad. RIP Theo.


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Our over the road 97 year old neighbour, Theo, has this evening died. David only saw her on Thursday when he was helping with a new hospital bed for her  She was a deeply religious woman and was the second wife of Cecil Jackson-Cole (who was involved with Oxfam, amongst other charities, famous philanthropist if that's not a misnomer) - and I like to think that she is now safely where she wanted to be, with God.
> 
> RIP Theo.


What a marvellous age, what stories Theo could tell. I am glad she didn't suffer @Mrs Funkin and yes she is with God x

hugs to you too @Mrs Funkin as you were both obviously fond of her xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Lucifer and Lilith are at the vets! Catching was easy, I had help with transport, the girl from the rescue.
While waiting, I was under the house with that fishing thingy, net on a stick, no idea how it's called in English. Sometimes it's used for catching kittens by rescuers, it was forgotten and left at my place after catching kittens some time ago. So I'm standing and waving that thing, there was a woman passing by and she gave the WTF look.
Me: Good morning, this is a subsidiary branch of Tworki psychiatric hospital, the ward for seriously screwed up patients!
My famous mouth...


----------



## ebonycat

Evening all, can I ask for some of those magic PF CC vibes please??

If some of you can remember just before Christmas my ‘local’ lung specialist prescribed me a new medication to take (once I had been on it for two months he was going to take me off the steroids that I’m still on).
But after three/ four days on it I suffered a severe reaction to it & stopped taking it.
I was house bound for about two weeks & my mum & step father had to look after Lady dog.

Well anyway one of the side effects was blurry vision, I was told by my specialist that this would stop & my vision would come back.
But it was slowly getting worse.
It got to the stage about two weeks ago, every ten minutes or so my vision in both eyes would completely be blurred EVERY 5 to 8 minutes & last for roughly 5 minutes, 24/7.

I went to see my low vision clinic, it’s like a normal opticians but they also deal with people with sight impairment (I’m registered severely sight impaired).
I was there for roughly 3 hours, having different tests done etc.
Tests showed that my actual sight haven’t changed much but the photos that showed some type of issue. He went to get his partner & he looked at the photos & said both eyes seem to show haemorrhaging.
He emailed my details & the photos to a hospital (that has a specialist eye department, about an hours drive away) & told me that they would be in touch.

Well everyday things are getting harder, I’m scared to cross the road, even feeding the ratties & Ebony & Alfie is getting extremely hard, have to keep waiting till sight comes back.

I phoned this hospital up this morning to see if I could see what was taking so long to hear from them. Well it took about four phone calls, to the hospital & to my opticians. Finally opticians phoned me back at 5.30 tonight to say I’ve got to be at the hospital at 9.30am tomorrow.

Ok, I’ve been worried about this for weeks now, but since my opticians said my eyes look like they’re haemorrhaging I’m really scared.

My mums picking me up in the morning at 7.30, to allow for traffic on the roads, parking etc.

Please keep your paws crossed for me (very scared) xx


----------



## Charity

I'm sorry you're so worried about this @ebonycat. The positive thing is it is getting looked at straight away. Haemorrhaging can be due to medication so that's a possibility and I'm sure its something they want to sort out as soon as possible. Will be thinking of you tomorrow. Big hug xx


----------



## SbanR

It does sound very frightening @ebonycat .
Will keep you in my thoughts and hope the specialists will be able to help you. Hugs xx


----------



## TriTri

Good luck at the hospital @ebonycat, be brave. I'll be thinking of you and hoping they can help improve your eyes for you xx


----------



## slartibartfast

ebonycat said:


> Evening all, can I ask for some of those magic PF CC vibes please??
> 
> If some of you can remember just before Christmas my 'local' lung specialist prescribed me a new medication to take (once I had been on it for two months he was going to take me off the steroids that I'm still on).
> But after three/ four days on it I suffered a severe reaction to it & stopped taking it.
> I was house bound for about two weeks & my mum & step father had to look after Lady dog.
> 
> Well anyway one of the side effects was blurry vision, I was told by my specialist that this would stop & my vision would come back.
> But it was slowly getting worse.
> It got to the stage about two weeks ago, every ten minutes or so my vision in both eyes would completely be blurred EVERY 5 to 8 minutes & last for roughly 5 minutes, 24/7.
> 
> I went to see my low vision clinic, it's like a normal opticians but they also deal with people with sight impairment (I'm registered severely sight impaired).
> I was there for roughly 3 hours, having different tests done etc.
> Tests showed that my actual sight haven't changed much but the photos that showed some type of issue. He went to get his partner & he looked at the photos & said both eyes seem to show haemorrhaging.
> He emailed my details & the photos to a hospital (that has a specialist eye department, about an hours drive away) & told me that they would be in touch.
> 
> Well everyday things are getting harder, I'm scared to cross the road, even feeding the ratties & Ebony & Alfie is getting extremely hard, have to keep waiting till sight comes back.
> 
> I phoned this hospital up this morning to see if I could see what was taking so long to hear from them. Well it took about four phone calls, to the hospital & to my opticians. Finally opticians phoned me back at 5.30 tonight to say I've got to be at the hospital at 9.30am tomorrow.
> 
> Ok, I've been worried about this for weeks now, but since my opticians said my eyes look like they're haemorrhaging I'm really scared.
> 
> My mums picking me up in the morning at 7.30, to allow for traffic on the roads, parking etc.
> 
> Please keep your paws crossed for me (very scared) xx


Paws crossed here, lots of furry and witchy vibes!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh goodness @ebonycat  more worry for you. Your mum will be getting you as I type, hope the traffic isn't bad and you are seen without any extra stresses. Fingers, toes and paws all crossed here. You really don't need any more grief, I'm sad you've got all this to contend with as well now. Lots of love and a kiss from Oscar xx


----------



## Cully

All fingers and paws well and truly crossed here for you.
Thank goodness you have an appointment this morning. I know how frightening it can be having to wait.
Hopefully it's something that can be sorted easily with an adjustment to your meds.
Try not to worry


----------



## Summercat

Thinking of you @ebonycat, hope all went well. xx


----------



## ebonycat

Thank you everyone, you’re all so very kind.
I’m back at home now.
I was seen really quickly, but I’m now kinda freaking out.
The eye Dr told me that I need an emergency MRI Brain scan & that I need to contact my GP surgery to get them to refer me for one & to get them to say it’s an emergency & if they can to send me private, if the NHS can’t see me ASAP.

When I walked out of the hospital I phoned my GP surgery & was told I’d need to speak to a Dr & then a Dr will refer me.
I’m still waiting for a call back, been waiting just over 3 hours!!

A few years ago the NHS sent me to a private clinic (as an NHS patient), in the next town to where the hospital I've just been to is.
I’ve just phoned them & they said if the NHS can’t see me quickly for a scan I can self refer using their online form & someone will call me straight back & discuss the price of a MRI scan.

So I’m just waiting for a GP to call me.

The eye Dr said both of my optic nerves are swollen.

Really worried 

It’s taking me ages to type a message as my sight in both eyes keeps blurring


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @ebonycat I wish I lived near you to help.

I can tell you my Brother in law just had a private MRI scan which cost £300 I though it would be another 0 on top. Is it out of your price range?

I can't believe your GP haven't called you back immediately but I guess it's busy times for them. I should imagine the. has would rush this through for you!

keeping everything crossed you can have this scan prompto xx


----------



## slartibartfast

ebonycat said:


> Thank you everyone, you're all so very kind.
> I'm back at home now.
> I was seen really quickly, but I'm now kinda freaking out.
> The eye Dr told me that I need an emergency MRI Brain scan & that I need to contact my GP surgery to get them to refer me for one & to get them to say it's an emergency & if they can to send me private, if the NHS can't see me ASAP.
> 
> When I walked out of the hospital I phoned my GP surgery & was told I'd need to speak to a Dr & then a Dr will refer me.
> I'm still waiting for a call back, been waiting just over 3 hours!!
> 
> A few years ago the NHS sent me to a private clinic (as an NHS patient), in the next town to where the hospital I've just been to is.
> I've just phoned them & they said if the NHS can't see me quickly for a scan I can self refer using their online form & someone will call me straight back & discuss the price of a MRI scan.
> 
> So I'm just waiting for a GP to call me.
> 
> The eye Dr said both of my optic nerves are swollen.
> 
> Really worried
> 
> It's taking me ages to type a message as my sight in both eyes keeps blurring


Hope everything will go well, keeping paws crossed all the time. The Overlords send tons of furry kisses and love!


----------



## slartibartfast

Went for dumpster dive as usual and I could't believe what was there in the dumpster. A bottle of beer, not the cheapest stuff, it was one of those expensive kraft beers! Expiration date: December '21. No idea why it landed in the trash, it's perfectly good and taste great, I really enjoy it.
There was also a lot of good veggies and some fruits, I took a handful and left most of it at foodsharing point (it is called Jadłodzielnia, there are a few in Warsaw, it's a place where people can leave food for others, the idea behind this is to stop wasting food and start sharing, the one I often visit is a fridge on the back of municipal hall on Żoliborz), when I was going back from work, I saw that it all has been taken, it was perfectly good food, maybe a little 'not so perfect' by store standards, hope the people who took it will cook a really good meal of it.
That beer is so good! And it has 6,7% alcohol!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh gosh @ebonycat I do hope that your GP has rung you back now and that your referral is on it's way to being done. When I had my MRI in December, it was done on the NHS but was done at the local private hospital, arranged in only a few days too.

It must be so so worrying, I too wish I could come and help you. Much love xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I hope @slartibartfast that your kindness contributing to the fridge will come back around to you - good find on the beer too


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> I hope @slartibartfast that your kindness contributing to the fridge will come back around to you - good find on the beer too


The beer was awesome!
I always take something found to that fridge,if the dumpster dive was succesfull, I know too well how it is to be hungry and hopeless.


----------



## ebonycat

One of the Drs at my GP surgery has JUST phoned me 

She went through lots of questions, then agreed to put the request for referral in.

I asked roughly how long will it take... she doesn’t know.

I’ll see if I hear anything by Saturday (maybe Monday), if not then I think I’ll phone the private clinic up.

It won’t hurt to fill in the private clinic’s self referral online form, as they said that once I’ve filled it in & they’ve received it that they will phone me with price/ when I can be seen etc.

Really worried & after this last awful year of so many hospital visits & hospital admissions I just really want to sob :Arghh


----------



## Mrs Funkin

What I don't understand, EC, is this. If you've been to the hospital today (which you have) and the specialist there has said you need an MRI (which they have) - why doesn't your GP talk to the Dr at the eye clinic and just blummin well do the referral? Why is it left to you to have to contact the GP? Gets right on my wick, can you tell? 

Honestly, as if you've not got enough going on...!


----------



## Summercat

@ebonycat 
Did they put through the request as an emergency? I would call back if they have not and be assertive and explain that is an emergency.
You can hardly see and both optic nerves are swollen....
You shouldn't have to pay yourself for the emergency appointment.


----------



## SbanR

@ebonycat sending you lots of love and hugs. I hope that GP does put your referral through as an emergency.


----------



## lullabydream

Oh @ebonycat hugs to you


Mrs Funkin said:


> What I don't understand, EC, is this. If you've been to the hospital today (which you have) and the specialist there has said you need an MRI (which they have) - why doesn't your GP talk to the Dr at the eye clinic and just blummin well do the referral? Why is it left to you to have to contact the GP? Gets right on my wick, can you tell?
> 
> Honestly, as if you've not got enough going on...!


I have needed a couple of urgent referrals and I remember the hospital doctor saying she would rather put in for me than the GP to save time etc. Have they changed systems, or different trusts using different systems because if you are on the 2 week referral plan, just wasting an extra day talking to your doctor on the phone. Not all hospital appointments are during GP opening hours, it's just more time to worry.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

To cheer you up @ebonycat - here is Mabel back from her first ever grooming parlour experience  We had a little visit from her two days ago and we are hoping that she is going to come to meet Oscar at the end of March, once we can have her humans visiting us in the garden. Look at her little face, she's so sweet. I am fancying her having an Asian groom...her human mum says no!


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> What I don't understand, EC, is this. If you've been to the hospital today (which you have) and the specialist there has said you need an MRI (which they have) - why doesn't your GP talk to the Dr at the eye clinic and just blummin well do the referral? Why is it left to you to have to contact the GP? Gets right on my wick, can you tell?
> 
> Honestly, as if you've not got enough going on...!


I know, I know exactly what you are saying.
When the eye Dr today said that I need an emergency MRI Brain scan I asked her twice if she can contact the imaging department & request the MRI of either the hospital that I was at this morning or my local big hospital (it's the same trust), she said that she couldn't & that it needs to come from my GP.
Is it because of funding?? I heard years ago that GPs & hospital's work separately when it comes to funding patient care, maybe that's it??
I just don't know anymore.
Today has knocked it out of me, I knew something was going very wrong with my eyes, but when I mentioned it to my local lung consultant he didn't seem concerned about it.
I'm just glad I booked up an appointment with my low vision opticians & they got me the emergency appointment at the hospital.
Now I just need to wait to hear from the imaging department.

I've just spoken to my mum & she agreed with me that I'd leave it till the morning post comes on Monday, if I haven't heard from them by then, then I'll go onto the website for the private imaging clinic (it's in the next town to the hospital that I was at this morning, I had an MRI scan there about five years ago), & request a phone call from them regarding cost & when they could see me.

I've really struggled today, what with my horrid GP receptionist (I phoned them three times, twice I git the same horrid woman, the third time a senior receptionist spoke to me),
I'm now 'trying' to calm down, but I've been very close to crying.


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> @ebonycat
> Did they put through the request as an emergency? I would call back if they have not and be assertive and explain that is an emergency.
> You can hardly see and both optic nerves are swollen....
> You shouldn't have to pay yourself for the emergency appointment.


When my GP phoned me back, finally tonight I stressed to her that the eye Dr I saw today told me that this MRI is an emergency.

I don't know what else I can do, my GP surgery is next to useless, more so with Covid.
Most of the GP surgeries around here in my town & the next town (where I was brought up & where my mum still lives), are as bad as each other.

It never used to be like this, growing up our family Dr was excellent, such a lovely man, it always seemed he'd do everything to make you better.
Now it just feels like your just a number. It's scary as this is people's health.

I just feel like sometimes I can't cope with chasing up Dr's, hospitals & results etc.
It's exhausting & mentality draining


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> @ebonycat sending you lots of love and hugs. I hope that GP does put your referral through as an emergency.


Thank you xx

Thank you, all of you.
You have no idea what you all mean to me, your support, your posts, pictures, everything.

From the bottom of my heart Thank You so, so much xx


----------



## Charity

@ebonycat I'm sorry you've had such a worrying and frustrating day. I agree with you, things aren't what they used to be sadly. The feelings of the patient don't seem to be a priority. I hope you get an appt very soon xx


----------



## ebonycat

lullabydream said:


> Oh @ebonycat hugs to you
> 
> I have needed a couple of urgent referrals and I remember the hospital doctor saying she would rather put in for me than the GP to save time etc. Have they changed systems, or different trusts using different systems because if you are on the 2 week referral plan, just wasting an extra day talking to your doctor on the phone. Not all hospital appointments are during GP opening hours, it's just more time to worry.


I have no idea.
When I asked the eye Dr today she said it has to go through my GP.
But she said it MUST go through as an emergency & if the NHS hospital can't see me quickly then they must book me into a private imaging clinic (which I know there is one just in the next town from the hospital I was at this morning, I went to this clinic about five years ago for an MRI & the NHS sent me there because they couldn't see me quickly at my local hospital).


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> To cheer you up @ebonycat - here is Mabel back from her first ever grooming parlour experience  We had a little visit from her two days ago and we are hoping that she is going to come to meet Oscar at the end of March, once we can have her humans visiting us in the garden. Look at her little face, she's so sweet. I am fancying her having an Asian groom...her human mum says no!
> 
> View attachment 464067


She's so adorable, I just want to give her a huge cuddle x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It probably is funding, yes. However I do still wonder why the doctors can't communicate with each other to expedite your treatment/investigations. I get so frustrated when I read about such disjointed care. I know it happens, I see it at work. I also know I can be a stroppy cow and so get things done because of it. 

I would suggest to you that you email the practice manager and put your concerns in writing. Also state that you want a response regarding the urgent referral to make sure it was done urgently. Explain to them that you are exhausted with all of this constant chasing - you shouldn't HAVE to be chasing all the time. Yes, everyone is busy, I know that - but it makes me mad and sad in equal measure. If I could get down in the teleporter to kick some bum, I would do.


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> @ebonycat I'm sorry you've had such a worrying and frustrating day. I agree with you, things aren't what they used to be sadly. The feelings of the patient don't seem to be a priority. I hope you get an appt very soon xx


Thank you xx

I think it's just really hit me today.
I really don't think the eye Dr wanted to scare me but she did & then to have to literally, near enough beg my GP & the receptionists for a referral for an emergency MRI, its really knocked me down today.


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> It probably is funding, yes. However I do still wonder why the doctors can't communicate with each other to expedite your treatment/investigations. I get so frustrated when I read about such disjointed care. I know it happens, I see it at work. I also know I can be a stroppy cow and so get things done because of it.
> 
> I would suggest to you that you email the practice manager and put your concerns in writing. Also state that you want a response regarding the urgent referral to make sure it was done urgently. Explain to them that you are exhausted with all of this constant chasing - you shouldn't HAVE to be chasing all the time. Yes, everyone is busy, I know that - but it makes me mad and sad in equal measure. If I could get down in the teleporter to kick some bum, I would do.


When my mum brought me back to my house this afternoon she drove in the direction towards our GP 
I just freaked out panicking that she was going to 'make a scene' at the doctors. 
I might be 44 at the end of the month but I guess I'll always be her little girl that needs her support.
My mum can be a right 'COW' when she wants to be (in the sense that she doesn't & never has taken any sh** from anyone).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I don't blame her to be honest, E. I bet it's very difficult for her to see what's going on and feel completely helpless - especially with everything you've been through in the past year. I'm from the same "cow" mould as your mum I think. We can be useful on occasion...


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> I don't blame her to be honest, E. I bet it's very difficult for her to see what's going on and feel completely helpless - especially with everything you've been through in the past year. I'm from the same "cow" mould as your mum I think. We can be useful on occasion...


Oh yes, very useful.
Especially when you really need someone to help fight your corner x


----------



## slartibartfast

ebonycat said:


> When my mum brought me back to my house this afternoon she drove in the direction towards our GP
> I just freaked out panicking that she was going to 'make a scene' at the doctors.
> I might be 44 at the end of the month but I guess I'll always be her little girl that needs her support.
> My mum can be a right 'COW' when she wants to be (in the sense that she doesn't & never has taken any sh** from anyone).


I love your mum!!! May she get medieval on their butts!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Vala purred!!! She came for cuddles and she purred!!! She never purred before, she must have been through some nasty stuff in her life, when I found her she had a broken heart and was afraid to love again. My beautiful daughter, I love her so much!!!


----------



## Summercat

Hope things are clearer today @ebonycat and you have an appointment date given soon. They should understand that all the messing about is not good for patients health or mental state. 
Maybe to drive people to private care when they can due to all the red tape.:Bookworm


----------



## Jaf

I think the referral system changed a while ago. One of my hospital drs referred me to another dr a few years ago but the last time they were only able to write to my gp. I think the hospital that you’re being referred to took it more seriously when it was a hospital dr and not just a gp. Mind you a good gp is still worth their weight in gold and can fight for you.

I still haven’t worked out the Spanish system. I do know that opticians only do sight tests, anything like eye pressure tests are done at the hospital.


----------



## TriTri

I hope you get an appointment soon @ebonycat, thinking of you x


----------



## crystalwitch

This is nothing to do with cats at all, but am hoping that someone will have experience or legal knowledge that can help me. Over the last two or three years, my dad has been getting more and more forgetful and has said and done things that are totally out of character, as well as a lot of them often being in his mind. Last year, he was finally diagnosed with dementia (after months of me and the hospital asking his doctor to check him for that). He has, on several occasions, been rushed to hospital because he has collapsed or had a suspected stroke, and is clearly unable to cope, even with the assistance of carers who go in to him 3/4 times a day, and me spending as much time as I can with him. However, 2 weeks ago, after a fall, he was taken to hospital again, and was kept in until a couple of days ago. Due to a lot of strange conversations, and erratic behaviour from him, as well as many other concerning factors and my input, several members of his medical team told me that they believed he should be in a care home where there would be staff on duty round the clock. Originally, the plan was to find a temporary placement for him so that he could be assessed over a period of 6 weeks, then if it was decided that he needed long term support, transfer him to a permanent home. But on Sunday, a hospital social worker who had been assigned to him phoned me to say that rather than potentially having to transfer him to a temporary home, then probably a permanent one, and as they were fairly confident that the six week assessment would confirm their observations and tests, it had been decided to find him a place in a permanent home to start with. She phoned again on Monday to say that a vacancy had come up in a local care home, and that he would be transferred on Tuesday (2 days ago). He was taken there, and is settling in. I haven't been able to see him yet, as the manager told me that they prefer to let new residents settle for a couple of days, as well as all the precautions they are taking due to the coronavirus. The problem is that although he agreed over a year ago to set up a Power of Attorney to allow me to take care of his affairs if he was unable to, he never actually got around to doing it - on one occasion, when we had an appointment at his solicitors, he was taken ill and admitted to hospital just before the appointment date. Then a couple more times, he wasn't feeling well and I never pushed it as I didn't want him to feel that he was being hassled or forced into doing something. So now, although I have actually been taking care of his affairs for around two years, I am unable to cancel his broadband or energy contracts (even though both are due for renewal within the next few days) or deal with any of the other things that are costing him a lot of money but that he is not getting the use or benefit of, without a POA or similar, and in his current state of mind, I doubt that he could set one up now. I was told by his bank that I could apply for deputyship, which would give me similar authority, but when I investigated (I had never heard of it before) I found that there are two, one dealing with health and social affairs, and the other with property and finances; they would cost £365 each to set up but they might as well be £3 million - I just don't have that amount of money. I don't need the health and social one - I've been taking care of his doctor and hospital appointments for ages, the hospital clinics always ring me with appointments or test results, as he has always told them to "talk to my daughter, she handles all my affairs" for 2/3 years. But there are going to be expenses that will need to be authorised and I have no idea what to do. In six weeks, the medical professionals, social workers and the care home manager, are already fairly sure that they will be confirming that dad should stay in the home, but I know that his savings are high enough that he probably won't get financial assistance and will have to pay at least part of his care charges. I just need to be able to authorise on his behalf. Sorry to ramble on, but I have no idea what to do. I know I can't be the only person to be in this situation and just hope that someone on this forum might have had a similar experience and found a way through.


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> Hope things are clearer today @ebonycat and you have an appointment date given soon. They should understand that all the messing about is not good for patients health or mental state.
> Maybe to drive people to private care when they can due to all the red tape.:Bookworm


Thank you xx

I had an awful night, couldn't sleep at all.
I gave up around 2am & went back downstairs.
No phone call from hospital today, here's hoping I'll hear something tomorrow.

I'm trying to read bits online about what it could be, treatments etc.
It just depends on what the diagnosis is, to what the treatment/ if any will be.
I'm trying hard not to stress or even think about it all but my head won't let me rest.

How is Jack & Biggles?

I do hope you're all ok xx


----------



## ebonycat

Jaf said:


> I think the referral system changed a while ago. One of my hospital drs referred me to another dr a few years ago but the last time they were only able to write to my gp. I think the hospital that you're being referred to took it more seriously when it was a hospital dr and not just a gp. Mind you a good gp is still worth their weight in gold and can fight for you.
> 
> I still haven't worked out the Spanish system. I do know that opticians only do sight tests, anything like eye pressure tests are done at the hospital.


I really think it just depends on the hospital (the trust) & even to a certain extent the Dr who's treating you.
Regarding my local hospital (not the same one I went to yesterday), I've been under my local hospital before now, at the same time but seeing different consultants & the experience has been miles apart.

There's good & bad everywhere, I'm just hoping that right now I'll get treated quickly.


----------



## ebonycat

TriTri said:


> I hope you get an appointment soon @ebonycat, thinking of you x


Thank you xx
​


----------



## Charity

crystalwitch said:


> This is nothing to do with cats at all, but am hoping that someone will have experience or legal knowledge that can help me. Over the last two or three years, my dad has been getting more and more forgetful and has said and done things that are totally out of character, as well as a lot of them often being in his mind. Last year, he was finally diagnosed with dementia (after months of me and the hospital asking his doctor to check him for that). He has, on several occasions, been rushed to hospital because he has collapsed or had a suspected stroke, and is clearly unable to cope, even with the assistance of carers who go in to him 3/4 times a day, and me spending as much time as I can with him. However, 2 weeks ago, after a fall, he was taken to hospital again, and was kept in until a couple of days ago. Due to a lot of strange conversations, and erratic behaviour from him, as well as many other concerning factors and my input, several members of his medical team told me that they believed he should be in a care home where there would be staff on duty round the clock. Originally, the plan was to find a temporary placement for him so that he could be assessed over a period of 6 weeks, then if it was decided that he needed long term support, transfer him to a permanent home. But on Sunday, a hospital social worker who had been assigned to him phoned me to say that rather than potentially having to transfer him to a temporary home, then probably a permanent one, and as they were fairly confident that the six week assessment would confirm their observations and tests, it had been decided to find him a place in a permanent home to start with. She phoned again on Monday to say that a vacancy had come up in a local care home, and that he would be transferred on Tuesday (2 days ago). He was taken there, and is settling in. I haven't been able to see him yet, as the manager told me that they prefer to let new residents settle for a couple of days, as well as all the precautions they are taking due to the coronavirus. The problem is that although he agreed over a year ago to set up a Power of Attorney to allow me to take care of his affairs if he was unable to, he never actually got around to doing it - on one occasion, when we had an appointment at his solicitors, he was taken ill and admitted to hospital just before the appointment date. Then a couple more times, he wasn't feeling well and I never pushed it as I didn't want him to feel that he was being hassled or forced into doing something. So now, although I have actually been taking care of his affairs for around two years, I am unable to cancel his broadband or energy contracts (even though both are due for renewal within the next few days) or deal with any of the other things that are costing him a lot of money but that he is not getting the use or benefit of, without a POA or similar, and in his current state of mind, I doubt that he could set one up now. I was told by his bank that I could apply for deputyship, which would give me similar authority, but when I investigated (I had never heard of it before) I found that there are two, one dealing with health and social affairs, and the other with property and finances; they would cost £365 each to set up but they might as well be £3 million - I just don't have that amount of money. I don't need the health and social one - I've been taking care of his doctor and hospital appointments for ages, the hospital clinics always ring me with appointments or test results, as he has always told them to "talk to my daughter, she handles all my affairs" for 2/3 years. But there are going to be expenses that will need to be authorised and I have no idea what to do. In six weeks, the medical professionals, social workers and the care home manager, are already fairly sure that they will be confirming that dad should stay in the home, but I know that his savings are high enough that he probably won't get financial assistance and will have to pay at least part of his care charges. I just need to be able to authorise on his behalf. Sorry to ramble on, but I have no idea what to do. I know I can't be the only person to be in this situation and just hope that someone on this forum might have had a similar experience and found a way through.


If I were you @crystalwitch, I would get advice from the Citizens Advice Bureau. It may be you can get some sort of confirmation of your Dad's health from your GP which banks etc will accept but they will advise you. I know that Power of Attorney has to be done while the person is of sound mind, its too late once their mental health starts to deteriorate.


----------



## ebonycat

crystalwitch said:


> This is nothing to do with cats at all, but am hoping that someone will have experience or legal knowledge that can help me. Over the last two or three years, my dad has been getting more and more forgetful and has said and done things that are totally out of character, as well as a lot of them often being in his mind. Last year, he was finally diagnosed with dementia (after months of me and the hospital asking his doctor to check him for that). He has, on several occasions, been rushed to hospital because he has collapsed or had a suspected stroke, and is clearly unable to cope, even with the assistance of carers who go in to him 3/4 times a day, and me spending as much time as I can with him. However, 2 weeks ago, after a fall, he was taken to hospital again, and was kept in until a couple of days ago. Due to a lot of strange conversations, and erratic behaviour from him, as well as many other concerning factors and my input, several members of his medical team told me that they believed he should be in a care home where there would be staff on duty round the clock. Originally, the plan was to find a temporary placement for him so that he could be assessed over a period of 6 weeks, then if it was decided that he needed long term support, transfer him to a permanent home. But on Sunday, a hospital social worker who had been assigned to him phoned me to say that rather than potentially having to transfer him to a temporary home, then probably a permanent one, and as they were fairly confident that the six week assessment would confirm their observations and tests, it had been decided to find him a place in a permanent home to start with. She phoned again on Monday to say that a vacancy had come up in a local care home, and that he would be transferred on Tuesday (2 days ago). He was taken there, and is settling in. I haven't been able to see him yet, as the manager told me that they prefer to let new residents settle for a couple of days, as well as all the precautions they are taking due to the coronavirus. The problem is that although he agreed over a year ago to set up a Power of Attorney to allow me to take care of his affairs if he was unable to, he never actually got around to doing it - on one occasion, when we had an appointment at his solicitors, he was taken ill and admitted to hospital just before the appointment date. Then a couple more times, he wasn't feeling well and I never pushed it as I didn't want him to feel that he was being hassled or forced into doing something. So now, although I have actually been taking care of his affairs for around two years, I am unable to cancel his broadband or energy contracts (even though both are due for renewal within the next few days) or deal with any of the other things that are costing him a lot of money but that he is not getting the use or benefit of, without a POA or similar, and in his current state of mind, I doubt that he could set one up now. I was told by his bank that I could apply for deputyship, which would give me similar authority, but when I investigated (I had never heard of it before) I found that there are two, one dealing with health and social affairs, and the other with property and finances; they would cost £365 each to set up but they might as well be £3 million - I just don't have that amount of money. I don't need the health and social one - I've been taking care of his doctor and hospital appointments for ages, the hospital clinics always ring me with appointments or test results, as he has always told them to "talk to my daughter, she handles all my affairs" for 2/3 years. But there are going to be expenses that will need to be authorised and I have no idea what to do. In six weeks, the medical professionals, social workers and the care home manager, are already fairly sure that they will be confirming that dad should stay in the home, but I know that his savings are high enough that he probably won't get financial assistance and will have to pay at least part of his care charges. I just need to be able to authorise on his behalf. Sorry to ramble on, but I have no idea what to do. I know I can't be the only person to be in this situation and just hope that someone on this forum might have had a similar experience and found a way through.


My mum is just starting to go through this with my step father.
I'm trying to push her to get it done quickly as he's getting worse everyday.
I've never had a great relationship with him, he's always been an insensitive jerk (believe me that's me being 'nice'), he's never cared about other people or about hurting others. But the last couple of years, especially this last year he's getting so damn nasty.
She's not great when it comes to filling in forms & understanding legal issues, so I've looked into it all.

I've never heard of deputyship.
Do you have a family solicitor that you can have a phone conversation with?
I know how much solicitors charge & some will charge for their advice (even over the phone), but in the past I've dealt with a few that haven't charged, just for a quick phone conservation.

I was lucky when I really was desperate for advice I still had my fathers solicitor (dad had his own business, he died when I was 8, his solicitor was also an old school friend or his & my mums).

I think if you don't have a family solicitor you can turn too then look online for a few local to where you live & ring round for some quotes & advice of what they suggest.

I do hope you can get the power of attorney still, or at least something similar.

It's all so very hard to deal with.


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> If I were you @crystalwitch, I would get advice from the Citizens Advice Bureau. It may be you can get some sort of confirmation of your Dad's health from your GP which banks etc will accept but they will advise you. I know that Power of Attorney has to be done while the person is of sound mind, its too late once their mental health starts to deteriorate.


Ah yes! 
CAB are excellent, I had forgotten about them.


----------



## crystalwitch

Thank you @ebonycat and @Charity. I had never heard of deputyship before either, but it was one of the staff at my dad's building society who suggested it. I did phone CAB, but the lady I spoke to had never heard of it either. The staff at the building society have been terrific in helping me - because my father has been confused and frail for quite a while, I have generally accompanied him when he's gone up there, and so most of them (in that branch) know me by sight and know that my father agrees to me acting on his behalf. We were talking to one of their customer service assistants just a couple of weeks ago, when we'd gone up to order him a new PIN as he had, for the fourth time this year, forgotten his old one. They had already arranged for it to be delivered to their branch and I was to pick it up for him, so that it couldn't get lost, and I had asked them if there was any way in which I could act on his behalf without him being there as walking is quite uncomfortable for him and very slow (not helped by him putting odd shoes on if I don't catch him in time)! She said that he could add me to his account and have a card/s issued in my name which would have helped a lot. I explained it to him and asked if he would like to do that and he agreed - the customer service lady also asked him if he would be happy with that and he said "Yes, my daughter takes care of most of my business anyway" which I do. For some time, I've organised things and filled in forms so all he's had to do is sign them. We made an appointment for the Thursday following, but on the Wednesday, he was taken into hospital so it never happened. I have his wallet with debit and credit cards, and know the PINS for his debit cards, which helps when I have to pay for anything for him, but this morning, I tried to cancel his broadband contract - it's due to end in three days, anyway, and his energy contract, which is also almost at the end. Since he won't be at home for at least 6 weeks, but almost certainly will not return there to live, it seems unfair that he should be paying for services that he is not using, and I explained to both cs assistants the exact situation, but both insisted that they could only accept termination instructions from him, or me if I had POA. I'm pretty sure I could get the entry code to Fort Knox easier than this! I'm going to try to visit his solicitor's tomorrow morning, and see if they can suggest a way round the problem - if they are open. I would have phoned but cannot remember their name, though I do know where they are. I can completely sympathise with you ebonycat - my father has always been arrogant, and convinced that he is in the right even when all evidence proves him wrong. He, like your stepfather, has never cared about whether he is hurting others, and yes, insensitive jerk is almost a compliment, but I'm all he has, and I can't just leave him to it, as much as part of me really wants to. I don't have a solicitor, and as far as I'm aware, the solicitor my father used was just for his will, I don't think there is any other connection, but it may be that if I can explain the situation they may be able to suggest a way round it. When he is lucid, dad has told a number of people that I handle everything for him and they should talk to me, so possibly he has also told the solicitor's that and they may be able to use that. I never wanted him to feel that I was trying to hurry him into anything, but I really wish that I had tried to persuade him to sort out a POA. When his social worker suggested it about nine months ago, he agreed that it was a good idea but then put it aside for 'later'. I didn't realise then how fast his condition would deteriorate. I wonder if the social worker made a statement to that effect, if it would carry any weight, (if she remembers). But will try to see solicitor in morning; at least I will have their name and phone number if they are closed. It's a nightmare.


----------



## TriTri

crystalwitch said:


> Thank you @ebonycat and @Charity. I had never heard of deputyship before either, but it was one of the staff at my dad's building society who suggested it. I did phone CAB, but the lady I spoke to had never heard of it either. The staff at the building society have been terrific in helping me - because my father has been confused and frail for quite a while, I have generally accompanied him when he's gone up there, and so most of them (in that branch) know me by sight and know that my father agrees to me acting on his behalf. We were talking to one of their customer service assistants just a couple of weeks ago, when we'd gone up to order him a new PIN as he had, for the fourth time this year, forgotten his old one. They had already arranged for it to be delivered to their branch and I was to pick it up for him, so that it couldn't get lost, and I had asked them if there was any way in which I could act on his behalf without him being there as walking is quite uncomfortable for him and very slow (not helped by him putting odd shoes on if I don't catch him in time)! She said that he could add me to his account and have a card/s issued in my name which would have helped a lot. I explained it to him and asked if he would like to do that and he agreed - the customer service lady also asked him if he would be happy with that and he said "Yes, my daughter takes care of most of my business anyway" which I do. For some time, I've organised things and filled in forms so all he's had to do is sign them. We made an appointment for the Thursday following, but on the Wednesday, he was taken into hospital so it never happened. I have his wallet with debit and credit cards, and know the PINS for his debit cards, which helps when I have to pay for anything for him, but this morning, I tried to cancel his broadband contract - it's due to end in three days, anyway, and his energy contract, which is also almost at the end. Since he won't be at home for at least 6 weeks, but almost certainly will not return there to live, it seems unfair that he should be paying for services that he is not using, and I explained to both cs assistants the exact situation, but both insisted that they could only accept termination instructions from him, or me if I had POA. I'm pretty sure I could get the entry code to Fort Knox easier than this! I'm going to try to visit his solicitor's tomorrow morning, and see if they can suggest a way round the problem - if they are open. I would have phoned but cannot remember their name, though I do know where they are. I can completely sympathise with you ebonycat - my father has always been arrogant, and convinced that he is in the right even when all evidence proves him wrong. He, like your stepfather, has never cared about whether he is hurting others, and yes, insensitive jerk is almost a compliment, but I'm all he has, and I can't just leave him to it, as much as part of me really wants to. I don't have a solicitor, and as far as I'm aware, the solicitor my father used was just for his will, I don't think there is any other connection, but it may be that if I can explain the situation they may be able to suggest a way round it. When he is lucid, dad has told a number of people that I handle everything for him and they should talk to me, so possibly he has also told the solicitor's that and they may be able to use that. I never wanted him to feel that I was trying to hurry him into anything, but I really wish that I had tried to persuade him to sort out a POA. When his social worker suggested it about nine months ago, he agreed that it was a good idea but then put it aside for 'later'. I didn't realise then how fast his condition would deteriorate. I wonder if the social worker made a statement to that effect, if it would carry any weight, (if she remembers). But will try to see solicitor in morning; at least I will have their name and phone number if they are closed. It's a nightmare.


Hi @crystalwitch
So sorry to hear of your current nightmare situation. I have some LPOA's for a relative. You have left it too late to do that now, sadly. I also have a deputyship for a different relative who has always been unable to make her own decisions.The Deputyship is dealt with through the council, so you should give them a ring today. I don't remember paying anything, but do remember reading about such a charge, due each year I think, and I've assumed either my relatives parents pay for it (they also have deputyships), or that it's taken from the relative's income, so if it is possible for you to do a deputyship, you could ask if them deducting it from your father's finances is a possibility?
If you do get the opportunity of a deputyship I'd advise you to also do it for your father's health matters also, as I'm not sure without it, if you'll get enough say in future choices of medications & choices in medical treatments etc. I think it would be very important and your father would want you to. I wonder if the ease of this would depend on whether or not you have other siblings, do you? I don't know enough to advise you any further sorry. I've a relative who works in adult care, care home packages if you would like me to ask anything specific? I'm pretty sure the care home will still get paid one way or another whilst you try to sort this out.


----------



## Summercat

@ebonycat 
Hi, we are doing ok. Jack goes for his three month appt with the cardiologist on Sunday. 
Hope you sleep better tonight but understand it is a very frustrating situation for you.

@crystalwitch 
I don't have any further advice and it seems you have gotten good advice already and hope it can be easily sorted out for you with help. Xx


----------



## crystalwitch

@crystalwitch
I don't have any further advice and it seems you have gotten good advice already and hope it can be easily sorted out for you with help. Xx[/QUOTE]

Thankyou @Summercat.


----------



## crystalwitch

TriTri said:


> Hi @crystalwitch
> So sorry to hear of your current nightmare situation. I have some LPOA's for a relative. You have left it too late to do that now, sadly. I also have a deputyship for a different relative who has always been unable to make her own decisions.The Deputyship is dealt with through the council, so you should give them a ring today. I don't remember paying anything, but do remember reading about such a charge, due each year I think, and I've assumed either my relatives parents pay for it (they also have deputyships), or that it's taken from the relative's income, so if it is possible for you to do a deputyship, you could ask if them deducting it from your father's finances is a possibility?
> If you do get the opportunity of a deputyship I'd advise you to also do it for your father's health matters also, as I'm not sure without it, if you'll get enough say in future choices of medications & choices in medical treatments etc. I think it would be very important and your father would want you to. I wonder if the ease of this would depend on whether or not you have other siblings, do you? I don't know enough to advise you any further sorry. I've a relative who works in adult care, care home packages if you would like me to ask anything specific? I'm pretty sure the care home will still get paid one way or another whilst you try to sort this out.


Thank you @TritTri. I didn't know that council issued deputyships, so will try to contact them today, although with most of their staff working from home, it might take a while. But I do have the name of one of their guys in the finance dept as dad has had carers for the last year and because his savings were over the threshold for financial assistance, he had to pay for part of his care. He objected because he said carers didn't do anything except sit and eat his food! When I pointed out that they actually gave him his food, and medication, as well as helping him (when he let them) to get dressed, and many other tasks he was quite nasty and it took several months to persuade him to sign the Direct Debit, during which time the finance officer and I spoke and emailed several times. He understood the situation so might be able to help now - hopefully. If I can get a deputyship, I will definitely ask that the cost is deducted from my father's accounts; I am kept informed and consulted about medical treatments; the doctors have been really good about phoning to let me know what they are doing, explaining where necessary and asking for my input, but I do take your point about having a say in future medications and treatments. I don't know what the charges are likely to be, but I think that for the 6 week assessment period he won't have to pay anything, as hospital organised it, but not totally sure of that. As I understand it, it is when his place there is confirmed as permanent that he will be expected to pay at least part of the fees. I assume that if I still don't have access to his bank accounts, and the authority to set up a direct debit for him, they will either get a court order, or wait until he dies and claim it from his estate. I do have a brother, but he and my father hate each other and have never got on - they haven't spoken to each other for almost 9 years, since just after my mother died - my brother took over her affairs while she was still ill in hospital, and cleared her bank accounts, took and sold all her jewellery and refused to tell my father when or where her funeral was - he didn't even tell me that she had died - I had to find out from an acquaintance four days afterwards, and when I found out when and where her funeral was, and told dad, he refused to go because 'he should have been told to start with'. She and I were not close, and she rarely contacted me or responded if I tried to contact her, so I didn't know that she had even been taken into hospital. I am hoping that my brother does not get to know that dad is so poorly - or it is more than likely that he will come and try to take over. He's one of those men who can be extremely charming and persuasive when it suits him - apparently convinced my mother's doctors that he was also a doctor! They would have had no reason to disbelieve him and no time or reason to check his claims. He would probably try to do the same if he knew of my father's condition.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@crystalwitch - as you don't have Power of Attorney for your father you will need to apply to the Court of Protection for deputyship to allow you to handle his financial affairs.
https://www.gov.uk/courts-tribunals/court-of-protection
https://www.gov.uk/become-deputy

Unfortunately this can take some time to set up and there are fees involved. Once deputyship is granted you will need to keep very precise records of how you are managing his financial affairs as they will require an annual audit. As far as I recall you can repay yourself the fees from your father's assets once deputyship has been granted.

With regard to care home fees if your father has more than £23,000 in savings then he will have to pay the full amount - under that figure the local authority chips in and there is a sliding scale as to how much he will have to contribute. 
Age UK have an excellent factsheet covering this https://www.ageuk.org.uk/information-advice/care/paying-for-care/paying-for-a-care-home/


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> @ebonycat
> Hi, we are doing ok. Jack goes for his three month appt with the cardiologist on Sunday.
> Hope you sleep better tonight but understand it is a very frustrating situation for you.
> 
> @crystalwitch
> I don't have any further advice and it seems you have gotten good advice already and hope it can be easily sorted out for you with help. Xx


I do hope I'll sleep better tonight as well, I've kept myself busy today.
I've a little Morrison's supermarket just across the road from my house, I was in there at 7am, I have to try & keep away from as many people as possible.
Then I kinda went on a cleaning spree....,,, had to keep stopping every time I lost my sight, it's very frustrating & scary if I'm outside.
I did manage to have an hours nap, which felt good.

I hope Jack does well on Sunday, I'll be thinking of you both.
Please post an update if you can xx


----------



## ebonycat

Evening all !!
Just a little update about the emergency hospital eye appointment that I had on Wednesday.
This morning I received a letter from the hospital asking me to phone the imaging booking appointment line.
The letter said how roughly long it will take to be seen. Normal time 7+ weeks. Emergency time 4+ weeks (but it’s dependable the type of emergency).
The lady I spoke to got up all my details & booked me in for a MRI scan of the Brain, for Sunday 21st March (next Sunday).
So pleased they’re seeing me quickly.

Once I booked the MRI I tried speaking to someone in the eye department, as the Dr I saw on Wednesday said that she would refer me as an emergency to a neurologist at the same hospital.
She said to let her know when I’m booked in for the scan & she would make sure I’m booked in to see a neurologist as soon as they can fit me in.
I left a voice message but I haven’t heard back from them. I’ll phone them again on Monday.

No sleep last night & at one point I got very emotional. Just thinking the what if’s & what will happen to Lady dog, Ebony, Alfie & the ratties.

I know my mum would have Lady dog, Ebony, Alfie.
But I doubt she’d cope with the ratties (she’s looked after them when I was in hospital last May & June. But looking after them for a short time is a bit different to looking after them for the rest of their lives).
They’re all around the same age, about three quarters into their lives (if they’re lucky enough to have full lives).
I’m a member of the National Fancy Rat Society, so I think i could make contact with other members & ask for help, if it comes to it.

I guess I’m just scared.
It’s Ebony I’d really worry over, she’s 16 years old & very attached to me.
She’s extremely nervous when it comes to others, even with my mum.
We’ve been through a really rough 16 years together & she is completely devoted to me.
I’m trying not to worry until I get the results, but it’s hard.

Thank you all for your total love & support xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @ebonycat I am so glad that your MRI is able to happen so soon. That is great news. Fingers crossed for sorting a neuro appt quickly, too. I know it's nigh impossible not to worry about the future with your furry ones but please try not to until you know exactly what is going on.

Holding you in my thoughts xx


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @ebonycat I am so glad that your MRI is able to happen so soon. That is great news. Fingers crossed for sorting a neuro appt quickly, too. I know it's nigh impossible not to worry about the future with your furry ones but please try not to until you know exactly what is going on.
> 
> Holding you in my thoughts xx


Thank you so much, you're truly a wonderful, thoughtful lady x

I'm trying to not worry, there's lots of different treatments available. It just depends on what it actually is.
If it's something like fluid on the brain then lumber puncture seems a positive treatment.

Just got to keep myself busy until I get the results.


----------



## SbanR

Very glad to hear you've been given an early appt for your MRI @ebonycat . I can't even begin to imagine how worried and scared you must be.

Thank you for keeping us updated. It must take a lot of effort, with your vision going blurry every few minutes.
Keeping you in my thoughts. Xx


----------



## Charity

That's good news you've got your appointments sorted. I know it's not easy but try not to dwell on the negative things and worry about the animals, take one day at a time. There are lots of things cause problems like this and it may be something easily treatable. Hope you manage to get some sleep tonight xx


----------



## TriTri

ebonycat said:


> Evening all !!
> Just a little update about the emergency hospital eye appointment that I had on Wednesday.
> This morning I received a letter from the hospital asking me to phone the imaging booking appointment line.
> The letter said how roughly long it will take to be seen. Normal time 7+ weeks. Emergency time 4+ weeks (but it's dependable the type of emergency).
> The lady I spoke to got up all my details & booked me in for a MRI scan of the Brain, for Sunday 21st March (next Sunday).
> So pleased they're seeing me quickly.
> 
> Once I booked the MRI I tried speaking to someone in the eye department, as the Dr I saw on Wednesday said that she would refer me as an emergency to a neurologist at the same hospital.
> She said to let her know when I'm booked in for the scan & she would make sure I'm booked in to see a neurologist as soon as they can fit me in.
> I left a voice message but I haven't heard back from them. I'll phone them again on Monday.
> 
> No sleep last night & at one point I got very emotional. Just thinking the what if's & what will happen to Lady dog, Ebony, Alfie & the ratties.
> 
> I know my mum would have Lady dog, Ebony, Alfie.
> But I doubt she'd cope with the ratties (she's looked after them when I was in hospital last May & June. But looking after them for a short time is a bit different to looking after them for the rest of their lives).
> They're all around the same age, about three quarters into their lives (if they're lucky enough to have full lives).
> I'm a member of the National Fancy Rat Society, so I think i could make contact with other members & ask for help, if it comes to it.
> 
> I guess I'm just scared.
> It's Ebony I'd really worry over, she's 16 years old & very attached to me.
> She's extremely nervous when it comes to others, even with my mum.
> We've been through a really rough 16 years together & she is completely devoted to me.
> I'm trying not to worry until I get the results, but it's hard.
> 
> Thank you all for your total love & support xx


Horray! @ebonycat 
Wonderful news. Now to keep yourself busy in the meantime and keep positive. I hope all goes well on Monday in getting your appointment with the neurologist asap. Have a lovely sleep tonight .


----------



## TriTri

crystalwitch said:


> Thank you @TritTri. I didn't know that council issued deputyships, so will try to contact them today, although with most of their staff working from home, it might take a while. But I do have the name of one of their guys in the finance dept as dad has had carers for the last year and because his savings were over the threshold for financial assistance, he had to pay for part of his care. He objected because he said carers didn't do anything except sit and eat his food! When I pointed out that they actually gave him his food, and medication, as well as helping him (when he let them) to get dressed, and many other tasks he was quite nasty and it took several months to persuade him to sign the Direct Debit, during which time the finance officer and I spoke and emailed several times. He understood the situation so might be able to help now - hopefully. If I can get a deputyship, I will definitely ask that the cost is deducted from my father's accounts; I am kept informed and consulted about medical treatments; the doctors have been really good about phoning to let me know what they are doing, explaining where necessary and asking for my input, but I do take your point about having a say in future medications and treatments. I don't know what the charges are likely to be, but I think that for the 6 week assessment period he won't have to pay anything, as hospital organised it, but not totally sure of that. As I understand it, it is when his place there is confirmed as permanent that he will be expected to pay at least part of the fees. I assume that if I still don't have access to his bank accounts, and the authority to set up a direct debit for him, they will either get a court order, or wait until he dies and claim it from his estate. I do have a brother, but he and my father hate each other and have never got on - they haven't spoken to each other for almost 9 years, since just after my mother died - my brother took over her affairs while she was still ill in hospital, and cleared her bank accounts, took and sold all her jewellery and refused to tell my father when or where her funeral was - he didn't even tell me that she had died - I had to find out from an acquaintance four days afterwards, and when I found out when and where her funeral was, and told dad, he refused to go because 'he should have been told to start with'. She and I were not close, and she rarely contacted me or responded if I tried to contact her, so I didn't know that she had even been taken into hospital. I am hoping that my brother does not get to know that dad is so poorly - or it is more than likely that he will come and try to take over. He's one of those men who can be extremely charming and persuasive when it suits him - apparently convinced my mother's doctors that he was also a doctor! They would have had no reason to disbelieve him and no time or reason to check his claims. He would probably try to do the same if he knew of my father's condition.


Hi @crystalwitch sorry I was flagging at 2am! It's been explained better by @Bertie'sMum.The council don't issue the deputyships, the Courts do, but my council deal with queries for deputies and we send the (very detailed) accounts to them each year.


----------



## crystalwitch

I'm so sorry @ebonycat. I was so absorbed in my own problems, I didn't realise that you were going through a miserable situation of your own. I hope everything goes well for you - it is good news that you will get your MRI scan next Sunday. Daft thing to say, I know, but try not to worry. If you have problems sleeping, have you tried listening to audio books? If you belong to a public library, they usually have a good selection of audio books and you don't have to pay, which is always good.


----------



## crystalwitch

TriTri said:


> Hi @crystalwitch sorry I was flagging at 2am! It's been explained better by @Bertie'sMum.The council don't issue the deputyships, the Courts do, but my council deal with queries for deputies and we send the (very detailed) accounts to them each year.


I didn't have any luck contacting anyone at the council today, but to my surprise, my dad's solicitor's were open and I went in and spoke to one of them. I explained the situation and he said that I could make an appointment for a consultation. He agreed that deputyship might be an option, but thought there may be other courses of action too. The consultation will cost £60 but if they then act for me they would take that off the final bill - he also said that if deputyship was the best way forward, and they act for me, it would be approximately £1,000! He made an appointment for me on Monday afternoon, but I will try to ring the council again on Monday morning. If it's possible to do it directly, and less expensively, then obviously that would be better. They might as well ask me for a million pounds as £1,000 - just as much chance of me finding it! But although £60 will be a struggle, it might be worth keeping the appointment, as it's just possible they will have an alternative option. There has to be some way - I know I can't be the only person ever to be in this position. When you think of the number of people who are in accidents or suddenly taken ill, and who are, even temporarily, unable to manage their own affairs, and have to rely on others to do it for them, then logically there must be a solution/s. Most ordinary people do not have £1,000 just laying around. Someone did suggest that Age Concern may be able to help too, and I hadn't thought of them, so will ring them as soon as I can.


----------



## crystalwitch

Thank you so much to @ebonycat, @Charity @TriTri @Bertie'sMum and @Summercat, for the advice and good wishes. I will definitely be following those suggestions I haven't already.


----------



## TriTri

crystalwitch said:


> I didn't have any luck contacting anyone at the council today, but to my surprise, my dad's solicitor's were open and I went in and spoke to one of them. I explained the situation and he said that I could make an appointment for a consultation. He agreed that deputyship might be an option, but thought there may be other courses of action too. The consultation will cost £60 but if they then act for me they would take that off the final bill - he also said that if deputyship was the best way forward, and they act for me, it would be approximately £1,000! He made an appointment for me on Monday afternoon, but I will try to ring the council again on Monday morning. If it's possible to do it directly, and less expensively, then obviously that would be better. They might as well ask me for a million pounds as £1,000 - just as much chance of me finding it! But although £60 will be a struggle, it might be worth keeping the appointment, as it's just possible they will have an alternative option. There has to be some way - I know I can't be the only person ever to be in this position. When you think of the number of people who are in accidents or suddenly taken ill, and who are, even temporarily, unable to manage their own affairs, and have to rely on others to do it for them, then logically there must be a solution/s. Most ordinary people do not have £1,000 just laying around. Someone did suggest that Age Concern may be able to help too, and I hadn't thought of them, so will ring them as soon as I can.[/
> 
> .


Good luck. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## slartibartfast

@ebonycat , my thoughts and spells are with you. Yep, I'm from another belief system. If it's ok with you, can I perform a ritual for your health, asking the Goddess Hecate for help?


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Very glad to hear you've been given an early appt for your MRI @ebonycat . I can't even begin to imagine how worried and scared you must be.
> 
> Thank you for keeping us updated. It must take a lot of effort, with your vision going blurry every few minutes.
> Keeping you in my thoughts. Xx


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> That's good news you've got your appointments sorted. I know it's not easy but try not to dwell on the negative things and worry about the animals, take one day at a time. There are lots of things cause problems like this and it may be something easily treatable. Hope you manage to get some sleep tonight xx
> 
> View attachment 464204


Thank you xx

I've only been able to sleep for an hour or two each night since Wednesday's appointment, but have been able to have a hour or two nap midday'ish.

Just trying to keep busy, my house has never been so clean.


----------



## ebonycat

TriTri said:


> Horray! @ebonycat
> Wonderful news. Now to keep yourself busy in the meantime and keep positive. I hope all goes well on Monday in getting your appointment with the neurologist asap. Have a lovely sleep tonight .


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

crystalwitch said:


> I'm so sorry @ebonycat. I was so absorbed in my own problems, I didn't realise that you were going through a miserable situation of your own. I hope everything goes well for you - it is good news that you will get your MRI scan next Sunday. Daft thing to say, I know, but try not to worry. If you have problems sleeping, have you tried listening to audio books? If you belong to a public library, they usually have a good selection of audio books and you don't have to pay, which is always good.


Please don't worry about not seeing my message, with everything that's going on with you it's completely understandable xx

With regards to sleeping or mores the point, not sleeping. I've suffered with it from a young age.
From suffering from nightmares to not being able to sleep at all.
I've tried every OTC sleeping aid, I even resorted to trying sleeping pills from my GP's (really didn't want to but there was a time, years ago that I was so desperate to try anything).
Even they didn't help, in fact they made me very sick & hungover.
I've tried hypnosis cds/ I've hypnosis sleep apps on my phone. Sometimes they work, sometimes they don't.
Over the years I've tried everything to help me sleep better, it's just been a never ending struggle.
Most of the time I don't let it get to me, I just make a hot bedtime drink & read a 'lighthearted/ girlie book.
If the ratties are awake then I will sit with them & give them cuddles.
I brush Lady dog, Ebony & Alfie or if things are really bad, I clean !!


----------



## ebonycat

slartibartfast said:


> @ebonycat , my thoughts and spells are with you. Yep, I'm from another belief system. If it's ok with you, can I perform a ritual for your health, asking the Goddess Hecate for help?


I'd like that. 
Thank you xx

I spent my teenage years studying Wicca, Pagan & White witchcraft.


----------



## GingerNinja

@ebonycat I'm sorry that you're having even more troubles  fingers crossed that it's something that can be easily treated xx


----------



## GingerNinja

Ginkgo had a shock this morning.... He got within 8 ft of the fence when one of my new friends honked at him! They're very friendly but very noisy


----------



## SbanR

GingerNinja said:


> Ginkgo had a shock this morning.... He got within 8 ft of the fence when one of my new friends honked at him! They're very friendly but very noisy
> 
> View attachment 464324
> 
> View attachment 464325


Do they belong to anyone or did they arrive out of the blue?


----------



## ebonycat

GingerNinja said:


> @ebonycat I'm sorry that you're having even more troubles  fingers crossed that it's something that can be easily treated xx


Thank you xx


----------



## GingerNinja

SbanR said:


> Do they belong to anyone or did they arrive out of the blue?


Just appeared out the blue, not sure if the farmer put them in the field but it's not very secure for birds!


----------



## SbanR

My fussy boy has taken to Cosma chicken so that's led me to think I might see if he'll eat any other shredded food. 
Reading Subo's shredded food thread and some of your posts crack me up @Charity


----------



## Summercat

Oh wow peacock neighbors that's lovely @GingerNinja

@ebonycat 
Glad things progressing, hope with things in place for testing you get a bit more rest as that is off your mind.
Xx


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> My fussy boy has taken to Cosma chicken so that's led me to think I might see if he'll eat any other shredded food.
> Reading Subo's shredded food thread and some of your posts crack me up @Charity


Happy to oblige @SbanR . Bunty's hardly eating at all at the moment. She had a mental breakdown last Monday which got me very distressed and caused aggro between myself and OH as he thinks I worry too much. Herein lies the tale.

We have, for many years, had a recliner bed since my OH had an operation on his shoulder and couldn't sleep lying down. It's our daily ritual to make the bed and raise the end so Bunty can escape inside the workings which has, over the years, become her sanctuary and only satisfactory bolt hole as she sees it. I put a blanket there so she is nice and cosy and she spends many (and I mean many) a happy hour there snoozing her life away.

Last Sunday, the remote control passed away after many years of loyal service which meant we couldn't raise the bed.:Nailbiting Absolute calamity for Bunty who went bananas rushing about and meowing at the top of her voice. In desperation, I made her two dens where she could hide but, no, they were not of her choosing and totally inadequate. Because she was stressed, she wouldn't eat, she became totally unsociable and all she wanted to do was escape outside.

Monday morning about 7.30 when it was blowing half a hurricane and pouring with rain on and off, I couldn't decide whether to let her go out or not but not wanting her to get super stressed indoors and assuming she would come back after a few minutes due to the weather, I made the big mistake of opening the window and off she went. Now, last summer, my OH cut a large branch off of our birch tree and confidently reported to me that Bunty wouldn't be able to now get up the tree to the shed roof and over the catproof netting into next door.:Smuggrin. Wrong! Within minutes of going outside, she was gone, up up and away. :Banghead I know also that the windy weather made matters worse plus another mistake of mine was that I stopped her Zylkene a couple of days earlier which definitely didn't help. :Nailbiting

I have no idea where she goes once she's left the garden and I worry about her meeting the cats next door and fighting, I worry about the road only four houses up which can be pretty fast with traffic, I worry about foxes, I worry she won't come back at all and so on. :Jawdrop We saw her come back into the garden at 10.00, I called her and rattled her treat tin but off she disappeared into next door again.

After lunch the phone rang and it was my neighbour asking if our cat was alright as she was running backwards and forwards in her garden. I explained that Bunty was a very nervous cat and it was no use trying to approach her, we just have to wait until she comes home in her own time.

I decided to go and do something useful and just hope she would come back, and at 3.00 p.m. in she came. My OH had seen her from the kitchen window and came rushing in to tell me she was back. I was trying desperately to shoo him back into the kitchen as the slightest thing would send her off out again. He was getting really fed up with me by now so went back into the kitchen mumbling something about 'that ****** cat' (and no doubt ***** woman as well).. I sat and pretended I didn't see her when she appeared.and waited until she settled herself down with Toppy then I rushed into the bedroom and closed the window. 

Since then, she's been hardly eating and is still on tenterhooks every day because she has no where to hide as she sees it. The only place she goes is behind the curtain which I pull every morning so she can at least be somewhere she doesn't think she is seen.

I've managed to order a new remote for the bed but its a long time coming so until we get that, there's no chance of her improving I don't think. 

THE END
Exhausted cat Mum


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Happy to oblige @SbanR . Bunty's hardly eating at all at the moment. She had a mental breakdown last Monday which got me very distressed and caused aggro between myself and OH as he thinks I worry too much. Herein lies the tale.
> 
> We have, for many years, had a recliner bed since my OH had an operation on his shoulder and couldn't sleep lying down. It's our daily ritual to make the bed and raise the end so Bunty can escape inside the workings which has, over the years, become her sanctuary and only satisfactory bolt hole as she sees it. I put a blanket there so she is nice and cosy and she spends many (and I mean many) a happy hour there snoozing her life away.
> 
> Last Sunday, the remote control passed away after many years of loyal service which meant we couldn't raise the bed.:Nailbiting Absolute calamity for Bunty who went bananas rushing about and meowing at the top of her voice. In desperation, I made her two dens where she could hide but, no, they were not of her choosing and totally inadequate. Because she was stressed, she wouldn't eat, she became totally unsociable and all she wanted to do was escape outside.
> 
> Monday morning about 7.30 when it was blowing half a hurricane and pouring with rain on and off, I couldn't decide whether to let her go out or not but not wanting her to get super stressed indoors and assuming she would come back after a few minutes due to the weather, I made the big mistake of opening the window and off she went. Now, last summer, my OH cut a large branch off of our birch tree and confidently reported to me that Bunty wouldn't be able to now get up the tree to the shed roof and over the catproof netting into next door.:Smuggrin. Wrong! Within minutes of going outside, she was gone, up up and away. :Banghead I know also that the windy weather made matters worse plus another mistake of mine was that I stopped her Zylkene a couple of days earlier which definitely didn't help. :Nailbiting
> 
> I have no idea where she goes once she's left the garden and I worry about her meeting the cats next door and fighting, I worry about the road only four houses up which can be pretty fast with traffic, I worry about foxes, I worry she won't come back at all and so on. :Jawdrop We saw her come back into the garden at 10.00, I called her and rattled her treat tin but off she disappeared into next door again.
> 
> After lunch the phone rang and it was my neighbour asking if our cat was alright as she was running backwards and forwards in her garden. I explained that Bunty was a very nervous cat and it was no use trying to approach her, we just have to wait until she comes home in her own time.
> 
> I decided to go and do something useful and just hope she would come back, and at 3.00 p.m. in she came. My OH had seen her from the kitchen window and came rushing in to tell me she was back. I was trying desperately to shoo him back into the kitchen as the slightest thing would send her off out again. He was getting really fed up with me by now so went back into the kitchen mumbling something about 'that ****** cat' (and no doubt ***** woman as well).. I sat and pretended I didn't see her when she appeared.and waited until she settled herself down with Toppy then I rushed into the bedroom and closed the window.
> 
> Since then, she's been hardly eating and is still on tenterhooks every day because she has no where to hide as she sees it. The only place she goes is behind the curtain which I pull every morning so she can at least be somewhere she doesn't think she is seen.
> 
> I've managed to order a new remote for the bed but its a long time coming so until we get that, there's no chance of her improving I don't think.
> 
> THE END
> Exhausted cat Mum


Poor you n poor Bunty
Send vibes for the remote to arrive SOON!!


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Happy to oblige @SbanR . Bunty's hardly eating at all at the moment. She had a mental breakdown last Monday which got me very distressed and caused aggro between myself and OH as he thinks I worry too much. Herein lies the tale.
> 
> We have, for many years, had a recliner bed since my OH had an operation on his shoulder and couldn't sleep lying down. It's our daily ritual to make the bed and raise the end so Bunty can escape inside the workings which has, over the years, become her sanctuary and only satisfactory bolt hole as she sees it. I put a blanket there so she is nice and cosy and she spends many (and I mean many) a happy hour there snoozing her life away.
> 
> Last Sunday, the remote control passed away after many years of loyal service which meant we couldn't raise the bed.:Nailbiting Absolute calamity for Bunty who went bananas rushing about and meowing at the top of her voice. In desperation, I made her two dens where she could hide but, no, they were not of her choosing and totally inadequate. Because she was stressed, she wouldn't eat, she became totally unsociable and all she wanted to do was escape outside.
> 
> Monday morning about 7.30 when it was blowing half a hurricane and pouring with rain on and off, I couldn't decide whether to let her go out or not but not wanting her to get super stressed indoors and assuming she would come back after a few minutes due to the weather, I made the big mistake of opening the window and off she went. Now, last summer, my OH cut a large branch off of our birch tree and confidently reported to me that Bunty wouldn't be able to now get up the tree to the shed roof and over the catproof netting into next door.:Smuggrin. Wrong! Within minutes of going outside, she was gone, up up and away. :Banghead I know also that the windy weather made matters worse plus another mistake of mine was that I stopped her Zylkene a couple of days earlier which definitely didn't help. :Nailbiting
> 
> I have no idea where she goes once she's left the garden and I worry about her meeting the cats next door and fighting, I worry about the road only four houses up which can be pretty fast with traffic, I worry about foxes, I worry she won't come back at all and so on. :Jawdrop We saw her come back into the garden at 10.00, I called her and rattled her treat tin but off she disappeared into next door again.
> 
> After lunch the phone rang and it was my neighbour asking if our cat was alright as she was running backwards and forwards in her garden. I explained that Bunty was a very nervous cat and it was no use trying to approach her, we just have to wait until she comes home in her own time.
> 
> I decided to go and do something useful and just hope she would come back, and at 3.00 p.m. in she came. My OH had seen her from the kitchen window and came rushing in to tell me she was back. I was trying desperately to shoo him back into the kitchen as the slightest thing would send her off out again. He was getting really fed up with me by now so went back into the kitchen mumbling something about 'that ****** cat' (and no doubt ***** woman as well).. I sat and pretended I didn't see her when she appeared.and waited until she settled herself down with Toppy then I rushed into the bedroom and closed the window.
> 
> Since then, she's been hardly eating and is still on tenterhooks every day because she has no where to hide as she sees it. The only place she goes is behind the curtain which I pull every morning so she can at least be somewhere she doesn't think she is seen.
> 
> I've managed to order a new remote for the bed but its a long time coming so until we get that, there's no chance of her improving I don't think.
> 
> THE END
> Exhausted cat Mum


Oh no, poor you & poor Bunty.

Ebony is 16 this year, I rescued her when she was six months old.
She was riddled in fleas, extremely thin & terrified of everything.
She hid for about a week under the bed, only coming out at night for food & to use her litter tray.
I learnt very quickly how to make her feel more comfortable & feel safe.
Over the years she's mellowed a bit, not a great deal but noticeable to me.
She still runs upstairs to hide under the bed if someone knocks on the door.
She's ok with the post coming through the door (she used to hide when the post came too),
If I'm expecting a parcel I always put a note on my door to either leave it by the front door or in the shed/ cupboard that's next to the front door or if the courier has given me a time slot then I go out there to meet them.
It saves Ebony getting scared & running.
She can stay hidden under the bed for the rest of the day, even if she can only hear my voice talking to her, she still stays hidden until she's ready to come out.
It took her weeks to learn & trust my mum coming into my flat & then again when I moved into the house we are in now.

She's definitely not, nor ever has been a lap cat but she will lie next to me on the sofa.
When I'm ill in bed she won't leave my side.
She's only clingy to me when I'm ill in bed, other times she's happy going to different rooms of the house.
She 'knows' if I've put something in her food & refuses to eat it, I've even tried hiding the food away from her while I put something in her food. She just knows it's been tampered with.
She's never scratched or bitten me but when she's had to go/ has to go to the vets I have to hold her & talk to her.
Few years ago she had to go to the vets as a day case for a scale & polish, the nurse phoned me in the afternoon & said she'd be ready to go home around 3.
I got there & explained to the nurse that I'd probably have to go out the back & get her myself as she won't come out for anyone else.
The nurse brushed me off saying they know what they're doing & can handle all types of pets.
About 20 minutes later a very stressed nurse came out & shyly asked me to come out the back & get my very angry & very wild cat. The nurse stood behind me as I picked up the carrier & opened the cage door. Ebony was tucked up in a corner but as soon as I said hello my sweet girl she came up to me meowing & wanting her head stroked. The nurse couldn't believe it was the same cat.

Ebony would never have done well, or lived well as an outside cat.
In the past I've had visitors come round & tell me that they would have 'got rid' of her (they wasn't allowed in again!) but she's my baby, it wasn't her fault her first home scarred her.
She's lovely towards me, it's just other people she has a problem with (& I can at times completely understand where she's coming from).

I hope Bunty is able to find another spot where she feels safe, while you wait for the remote to be delivered.
I hope it's not a too long a wait.

Bless you darling Bunty, Ebony completely understands you & sends you head scratches.
@Charity I'm sending you a supportive hug xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Sending eating vibes for beautiful Bunty!


----------



## TriTri

More eating and happy vibes for Bunty from us too x


----------



## crystalwitch

I attended the appointment at the solicitor's yesterday, which was pretty much a waste of time - they said that since POA is not an option any more, the only way for me to be able to act on my father's behalf would be with a deputyship. If they do it for me, it would cost in excess of £1,000 or if I do it myself, around £365. In either case, they say it would probably take around 12 weeks, give or take, to set it up. I explained that if the assessment concludes that he needs to stay in the care home after the initial 6 week period, I was concerned about setting up payment for his care costs. I'm fairly sure that his savings are above the threshold to get financial help. The solicitor said not to worry, that they will have had experience of this situation before, and will not withdraw his place in the home, but will apply to council for payment, and council will be able to claim it back if I do get deputyship, or from his estate. So at least I know he will be cared for. Even £365 would be hard for me to scrape together right now, and the length of time it would take to set it up is prohibitive, so I think it might be best to let it be for now. I've tried Age UK, CAB, the Office of Public Guardians, social workers, solicitors, several others and have even contacted various service providers to explain the situation and ask them to discontinue taking money from his account via DD, but have had no luck so far. I am amazed that there are no other, simpler options - after all, this is not a unique situation, and it isn't even necessarily confined to older people and/or dementia sufferers - a much younger person could have an accident or serious illness that renders them incapable of managing their own affairs, and need someone to act on their behalf. I doubt that many people in their twenties or thirties would even have considered a POA. I'm hoping that later on, I will be able to get the various providers to refund the payments they have taken, since I will be able to provide evidence that my father was in hospital and then the care home, and provide dates, that will prove he was not at home and receiving the services for which he is being charged. But thanks again to everyone who gave advice and tried to help.


----------



## crystalwitch

ebonycat said:


> Please don't worry about not seeing my message, with everything that's going on with you it's completely understandable xx
> 
> With regards to sleeping or mores the point, not sleeping. I've suffered with it from a young age.
> From suffering from nightmares to not being able to sleep at all.
> I've tried every OTC sleeping aid, I even resorted to trying sleeping pills from my GP's (really didn't want to but there was a time, years ago that I was so desperate to try anything).
> Even they didn't help, in fact they made me very sick & hungover.
> I've tried hypnosis cds/ I've hypnosis sleep apps on my phone. Sometimes they work, sometimes they don't.
> Over the years I've tried everything to help me sleep better, it's just been a never ending struggle.
> Most of the time I don't let it get to me, I just make a hot bedtime drink & read a 'lighthearted/ girlie book.
> If the ratties are awake then I will sit with them & give them cuddles.
> I brush Lady dog, Ebony & Alfie or if things are really bad, I clean !!


If you're like me, then cleaning really is the last resort! Lol. I have always found that stroking and/or cuddling whichever animals I am sharing my life with at the time helps. Never had rats, although years ago, in my teenage bedsit days, I did have hamsters. Not quite as satisfying as cuddling up to a cat or dog, though, and I have found that cats and dogs usually understand when 'their' person is feeling bad, and often do their best to provide comfort - bet Lady dog, Ebony and Alfie are enjoying their extra fuss though. If you happen to have a piece of amethyst, try putting it under your pillow. Amethyst is good for promoting confidence and can help to settle a busy mind, and the colour purple is a healing colour too.


----------



## TriTri

crystalwitch said:


> I attended the appointment at the solicitor's yesterday, which was pretty much a waste of time - they said that since POA is not an option any more, the only way for me to be able to act on my father's behalf would be with a deputyship. If they do it for me, it would cost in excess of £1,000 or if I do it myself, around £365. In either case, they say it would probably take around 12 weeks, give or take, to set it up. I explained that if the assessment concludes that he needs to stay in the care home after the initial 6 week period, I was concerned about setting up payment for his care costs. I'm fairly sure that his savings are above the threshold to get financial help. The solicitor said not to worry, that they will have had experience of this situation before, and will not withdraw his place in the home, but will apply to council for payment, and council will be able to claim it back if I do get deputyship, or from his estate. So at least I know he will be cared for. Even £365 would be hard for me to scrape together right now, and the length of time it would take to set it up is prohibitive, so I think it might be best to let it be for now. I've tried Age UK, CAB, the Office of Public Guardians, social workers, solicitors, several others and have even contacted various service providers to explain the situation and ask them to discontinue taking money from his account via DD, but have had no luck so far. I am amazed that there are no other, simpler options - after all, this is not a unique situation, and it isn't even necessarily confined to older people and/or dementia sufferers - a much younger person could have an accident or serious illness that renders them incapable of managing their own affairs, and need someone to act on their behalf. I doubt that many people in their twenties or thirties would even have considered a POA. I'm hoping that later on, I will be able to get the various providers to refund the payments they have taken, since I will be able to provide evidence that my father was in hospital and then the care home, and provide dates, that will prove he was not at home and receiving the services for which he is being charged. But thanks again to everyone who gave advice and tried to help.


Sorry to hear that @crystalwitch. It may not seem like it to you, but these rules are there to protect people. There are a lot of people out there, like your brother(!) that help themselves to what is not theirs. It's very common. Utility companies, insurers etc don't know you personally, so they need permissions. Once the policyholder/customer is no longer of sound mind, it's too late. I expect the solicitors could claim the £1k from your father's money, once the Deputyship has been set up, but they'll probably then add vat and other costs. I've been in a similar situation where I was to inherit a property abroad, but my relative didn't update their will. Hindsight is a wonderful thing. If you find you definitely can't do anything about it, then accept it, don't waste money or time worrying and enjoy what time you have left with your father, leaving someone else to sort out the boring stuff. If your father has a will and owns a property, which he's left you, then you would benefit in getting the Deputyship sorted.


----------



## crystalwitch

TriTri said:


> Sorry to hear that @crystalwitch. It may not seem like it to you, but these rules are there to protect people. There are a lot of people out there, like your brother(!) that help themselves to what is not theirs. It's very common. Utility companies, insurers etc don't know you personally, so they need permissions. Once the policyholder/customer is no longer of sound mind, it's too late. I expect the solicitors could claim the £1k from your father's money, once the Deputyship has been set up, but they'll probably then add vat and other costs. I've been in a similar situation where I was to inherit a property abroad, but my relative didn't update their will. Hindsight is a wonderful thing. If you find you definitely can't do anything about it, then accept it, don't waste money or time worrying and enjoy what time you have left with your father, leaving someone else to sort out the boring stuff. If your father has a will and owns a property, which he's left you, then you would benefit in getting the Deputyship sorted.


Yes, I do see that, and get that data protection, client confidentiality, etc is important. I've always argued that most rules are there to protect people from the dishonest minority but, of course, they also often trap the honest ones. I think the one that irritates me the most is his mobile phone/broadband provider. They were quite happy to set his contracts up on my say so - eighteen months ago, I sorted the best deal for him with his phone and negotiated a discount if he switched to the same company for his broadband. They didn't make a fuss about having his consent then. When dad had a problem with his phone, and asked me to call them and deal with it, I explained to them that he couldn't remember his password, and that he was probably in the earlier stages of dementia, and that I would be the one dealing with any problems or queries on his behalf. They accepted that then, and even set up a new password for me to use on his account. Coincidentally, his broadband contract expired a couple of days ago and phone contract due to expire in a week or so, but because they do it on a rolling contract, they carry on. When I phoned them and explained that he was in a care home, had spent the couple of weeks previous to that in hospital, so could not possibly have been using his broadband, and on top of that, had lost his phone (again), and asked them simply to end the contracts, or at least suspend them until I knew if/when he would be leaving the care home, they said they could only do that with his consent and he would have to phone and confirm. I offered to give them the care home number so they could confirm for themselves, but that wasn't acceptable either. I could understand if I had asked them to transfer his account into my name, or anything that might have meant I profited but I'm just trying to stop money draining from his account every month and him not getting any of the services he's paying for. Also, when the medical team do their assessment in a few weeks, and say - as seems almost certain - that he is not fit to live independently, and I give his flat back to the housing association, it will mean that he is paying for broadband/phone line and the energy provider for a flat that he does not even hold the tenancy on! I have accepted that I have done everything I possibly can to get things sorted, but it just seems so frustrating - I suspect a crook would have been able to access the accounts, and drain them, more easily than I can just close a few direct debits down. All I can really do now is to spend some time at his flat, and clear out all the accumulated rubbish, bag up those clothes that I know he won't wear again (mostly because he's lost so much weight they won't fit him again), ready to send to charity shop when they re-open, and throw away any out of date food in his fridge. I think a deputyship would take too long to set up, as well as costing more than I can easily lay my hands on. Solicitor yesterday did seem to think it might be possible to reclaim the money that has gone out on DD that shouldn't have. Maybe one of the most illogical things is that almost all medical stuff for him comes through me - appointments, test results, discussions over what the next step will be in the case of a more prolonged diagnosis/solution. They haven't ever asked for proof that I am his daughter!


----------



## Summercat

@crystalwitch
I don't know much about all of this but it sounds a nightmare of redtape. I hope you can get it sorted at not too much expense and maybe the lawyer fee as was mentioned, can hopefully be deducted later.
Did Citizens Advice have any suggestions?


----------



## slartibartfast

$hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit, the libraries are closed again and I'm waiting like crazy for Erin Hunter's volume 6 of Power of Three (that's as far for Polish editions of Warriors, I've heard there are more to come). If you're read something from Warriors series, you know it's the best thing ever since Tailchaiser's Song. Those books are amazing, they get me through dark times (a.k.a. my whole life), the characters are so great, whenever I read a passage that someone died, I lit a candle for him/her. And since I'm reading all the time in public transport, people often witnessed me bursting in tears over a book. I know I'm crazy. But it's about cats, cats living in clans and living by Warrior's Code, there is the Star Clan, with all those cats who are no longer here, protecting and guiding cats alive. Delle, Arthur and Darla&Riddick are our own Star Clan, I wish to believe they are watching us and guide us, that we will meet again under the stars. 
Hey, I'm so obsessed with these books that one time I went to a library and asked when the new volume will be available the very nice libranian told me to wait just a little (I'm a known book addict) to prepare the book (it was the newbie and it has to be put in the system), when I saw it I dropped on my knees and chanted 'Master, master, master' to her, doing bows to the ground.


----------



## ebonycat

My emergency MRI Brain scan appointment letter came in the post today, just to confirm that it’s booked for this Sunday the 21st March.
It said that it’s a Orbit Both MRI Brain scan.
Never heard of that before so had to look it up. It just means not only does it scan the brain but it scans Both eyes & scans the optic nerves.
I’ve also got to be injected with the contrast dye (no worries there as I’ve had that injected a few times along with the MRI’s I’ve had).


----------



## GingerNinja

Hope it goes smoothly @ebonycat , your very brave xx


----------



## SbanR

Good luck for Sunday @ebonycat .


----------



## crystalwitch

ebonycat said:


> My emergency MRI Brain scan appointment letter came in the post today, just to confirm that it's booked for this Sunday the 21st March.
> It said that it's a Orbit Both MRI Brain scan.
> Never heard of that before so had to look it up. It just means not only does it scan the brain but it scans Both eyes & scans the optic nerves.
> I've also got to be injected with the contrast dye (no worries there as I've had that injected a few times along with the MRI's I've had).


I'm really glad for you, that you haven't got to wait too long. Hope everything will go well. Do you know how long you will have to wait for the results?


----------



## crystalwitch

Summercat said:


> @crystalwitch
> I don't know much about all of this but it sounds a nightmare of redtape. I hope you can get it sorted at not too much expense and maybe the lawyer fee as was mentioned, can hopefully be deducted later.
> Did Citizens Advice have any suggestions?


The solicitor did say that if they acted for me, they would deduct the consultation fee from the final bill, and that it might be possible, if I could find someone to lend me their fees, to claim it back from my father's estate later. But I don't know anyone who could afford to lend me anything like that amount, and as well as the cost, I am also concerned about the amount of time it would take to set up. So I think, for the time being, it will have to wait. I had a phone call from the care home last night to say father had been taken to hospital as he was complaining of pains but couldn't say where. They called the ambulance to be on the safe side, and paramedics said they thought he should be taken into hospital to be checked over. Spoke to doctor this morning, and he said that dad had a water infection, and has been put on antibiotics, but that also, he has tested positive for covid, although they will do another test tomorrow as they think it may be a false result, due to other factors and the fact that he has had his first vaccination several weeks ago. When I spoke to someone at Citizens Advice, they agreed that it was too late for a POA, but said that they had never heard of deputyship and had no idea how it worked!


----------



## ebonycat

GingerNinja said:


> Hope it goes smoothly @ebonycat , your very brave xx





SbanR said:


> Good luck for Sunday @ebonycat .


Thank you both xx

I don't think I'm brave, I just have always had the attitude that if something needs to be done, then just do it.
I'am very hmmm can't think of the word... example: every time I've seen a Dr & they have mentioned something to me or diagnosed me with something as soon as I can I look it up online & research it 'like crazy'. It 'gets' in my head, I can relax, can't think of nothing else, can't sleep (ha what's new there!!), I research treatments, medication, the lot.
I send my mum crazy by trying to talk to her about it all.
She's always been a 'matter of the fact' woman, doesn't want to know all the details etc, just wants to get it done & carry on.
I send myself crazy, but it's what I've always done, I like to research, to learn about things.
It was a lot harder to do before we had the internet, I used to carry so many books around with me all the time. I was a huge bookworm, still am but since Christmas when all this blurriness started I'm finding it very frustrating as every 5/8 minutes I'm losing my sight.

I've had to charge the text size on my iPhone, I have to keep enlarging every page I visit.
Twitter is extremely hard to read this last month or so, you can't enlarge the writing & all the text looks blurred to me.

Unfortunately I've had quite few MRI's over the years & thankfully only one so far has felt a little uncomfortable, hopefully Sunday's one will be straight forward & over with quickly.
Then it's just the matter of waiting for an appointment to see a neurosurgeon & getting the results.


----------



## ebonycat

crystalwitch said:


> I'm really glad for you, that you haven't got to wait too long. Hope everything will go well. Do you know how long you will have to wait for the results?


Thank you xx
I've no idea how long I've got to wait for the results.
I was really hoping I'd be sent a letter this week with an emergency appointment to see the neurosurgeon that the eye Dr has referred me too.
I was really hoping that they'd book me in to see them within a week after the scan, but I've just got to hope that I haven't got too long a wait.


----------



## slartibartfast

Keeping everything crossed for you @ebonycat


----------



## Bertie'sMum

slartibartfast said:


> $hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit, the libraries are closed again and I'm waiting like crazy for Erin Hunter's volume 6 of Power of Three (that's as far for Polish editions of Warriors, I've heard there are more to come). If you're read something from Warriors series, you know it's the best thing ever since Tailchaiser's Song. Those books are amazing, they get me through dark times (a.k.a. my whole life), the characters are so great, whenever I read a passage that someone died, I lit a candle for him/her. And since I'm reading all the time in public transport, people often witnessed me bursting in tears over a book. I know I'm crazy. But it's about cats, cats living in clans and living by Warrior's Code, there is the Star Clan, with all those cats who are no longer here, protecting and guiding cats alive. Delle, Arthur and Darla&Riddick are our own Star Clan, I wish to believe they are watching us and guide us, that we will meet again under the stars.
> Hey, I'm so obsessed with these books that one time I went to a library and asked when the new volume will be available the very nice libranian told me to wait just a little (I'm a known book addict) to prepare the book (it was the newbie and it has to be put in the system), when I saw it I dropped on my knees and chanted 'Master, master, master' to her, doing bows to the ground.


That's peaked my interest @slartibartfast - sounds just like my kind of books so I googled them - seems that there are over 60 books in the Warrior series in total !


----------



## slartibartfast

Bertie'sMum said:


> That's peaked my interest @slartibartfast - sounds just like my kind of books so I googled them - seems that there are over 60 books in the Warrior series in total !


Those books are so great and very addictive, you just want to read them all and than read them again!


----------



## slartibartfast

Yay, the libraries are officially closed but they found a way to get around the lockdown. You have to call them and make an appointment and then librarian will give you the books that you have ordered through the door. Today I've picked SkyClan's Destiny (Warriors Superedition) and I'm going on a hunt for Power of Three volume 6 the moment it will be available!
May the StarClan watches over us all!


----------



## Summercat

@ebonycat 
Sending good thoughts and glad all is ticking along.

@crystalwitch 
It seems a mine field. I am sorry, they were not more help.


----------



## Summercat

@slartibartfast 
I have seen those books at my library online, I have not tried them yet but may give them a go after your recommendation.


----------



## slartibartfast

Summercat said:


> @slartibartfast
> I have seen those books at my library online, I have not tried them yet but may give them a go after your recommendation.


Grab them all!!! You won't be dissapointed, you will come back for more!!!


----------



## ebonycat

slartibartfast said:


> Keeping everything crossed for you @ebonycat


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> @ebonycat
> Sending good thoughts and glad all is ticking along.
> 
> @crystalwitch
> It seems a mine field. I am sorry, they were not more help.


Thank you xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Charity how is Bunty doing now? I hope she's feeling better xx


----------



## SbanR

Is anyone in contact with @Cully ? Haven't seen her for a while.


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Charity how is Bunty doing now? I hope she's feeling better xx


I was just wondering about Bunty.
How is Bunty @Charity ?
Has she found another safe space?


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Is anyone in contact with @Cully ? Haven't seen her for a while.


I haven't seen her post for a little while, I do hope she's ok.


----------



## Willsee

crystalwitch said:


> Yes, I do see that, and get that data protection, client confidentiality, etc is important. I've always argued that most rules are there to protect people from the dishonest minority but, of course, they also often trap the honest ones. I think the one that irritates me the most is his mobile phone/broadband provider. They were quite happy to set his contracts up on my say so - eighteen months ago, I sorted the best deal for him with his phone and negotiated a discount if he switched to the same company for his broadband. They didn't make a fuss about having his consent then. When dad had a problem with his phone, and asked me to call them and deal with it, I explained to them that he couldn't remember his password, and that he was probably in the earlier stages of dementia, and that I would be the one dealing with any problems or queries on his behalf. They accepted that then, and even set up a new password for me to use on his account. Coincidentally, his broadband contract expired a couple of days ago and phone contract due to expire in a week or so, but because they do it on a rolling contract, they carry on. When I phoned them and explained that he was in a care home, had spent the couple of weeks previous to that in hospital, so could not possibly have been using his broadband, and on top of that, had lost his phone (again), and asked them simply to end the contracts, or at least suspend them until I knew if/when he would be leaving the care home, they said they could only do that with his consent and he would have to phone and confirm. I offered to give them the care home number so they could confirm for themselves, but that wasn't acceptable either. I could understand if I had asked them to transfer his account into my name, or anything that might have meant I profited but I'm just trying to stop money draining from his account every month and him not getting any of the services he's paying for. Also, when the medical team do their assessment in a few weeks, and say - as seems almost certain - that he is not fit to live independently, and I give his flat back to the housing association, it will mean that he is paying for broadband/phone line and the energy provider for a flat that he does not even hold the tenancy on! I have accepted that I have done everything I possibly can to get things sorted, but it just seems so frustrating - I suspect a crook would have been able to access the accounts, and drain them, more easily than I can just close a few direct debits down. All I can really do now is to spend some time at his flat, and clear out all the accumulated rubbish, bag up those clothes that I know he won't wear again (mostly because he's lost so much weight they won't fit him again), ready to send to charity shop when they re-open, and throw away any out of date food in his fridge. I think a deputyship would take too long to set up, as well as costing more than I can easily lay my hands on. Solicitor yesterday did seem to think it might be possible to reclaim the money that has gone out on DD that shouldn't have. Maybe one of the most illogical things is that almost all medical stuff for him comes through me - appointments, test results, discussions over what the next step will be in the case of a more prolonged diagnosis/solution. They haven't ever asked for proof that I am his daughter!


Hi @crystalwitch, I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad and your issue's I know what you're going through my Mums circumstances were identical to you and your Dad. To keep my reply short I'll just outline what we did for my mum.

1. She got 6 weeks free care then the council will asses if fees are payable 
2. They have a meeting with you to discuss costs and take all account information and house value etc. At this point tell them there is no POA. They are not able to touch anything without this and will have to cover his care costs. This is the costs now sorted for the time being 
3. Speak to the solicitor again and request that they become the Deputy's for both Health and Wealth and Property. You need them to do both.
4. I refused to do the deputyship myself due to the responsibilities I was not prepared to take on, especially as I had sisters who would question my actions, solicitors are impartial.
5. The solicitor should not charge you, they will take the costs of their fees and the court fees from your Dads accounts when they are granted the deputyship
6. Whilst this is being set up the solicitor will write to the council to inform them what is happening and the council will continue to pay for your Dads care.
7. Setting up the deputyship can take 6-8 months but once done the solicitor will then pay the fees due and any ongoing costs from your Dads accounts or set up a charge on his property to pay the fees from his estate (this is why they also need the property deputyship as well).
8. You should not need to pay anything from your own money.
9. If you're Dads solicitor will not assist in this way another firm will, it's quite common.

If in the meantime your Dad unfortunately passes away, as my mum did shortly after the deputyship was set up, then the money will be paid from his estate during probate.

With regard to the DDs phone the company's and explain you father is in care and they will cancel these. The gas, electric etc. Will still need to be kept active as will any insurance he has but the rest are no longer required.

I really hope the above helps, it was a complete minefield for me but we did get there in the end.

Oh and finally, our council did have a department who could do this instead of using a solicitor but I wasn't comfortable with them handling everything.

Hope you're Dad improves soon, water infections can be very unpleasant for them xxxx
,


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Charity how is Bunty doing now? I hope she's feeling better xx





ebonycat said:


> I was just wondering about Bunty.
> How is Bunty @Charity ?
> Has she found another safe space?


She is a lot better than last week thanks though still a bit skittish in the garden. She has decided to use the den I made for her  which is good though I pretend I haven't seen her as if I speak and she knows she has been discovered she will move somewhere else.  She is eating a little better as well. Other times when it is just me and her she is absolutely fine, chatty and loves a hug and a cuddle.


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Is anyone in contact with @Cully ? Haven't seen her for a while.


and @ebonycat Ooops! I did mention recently I was feeling a bit rough with a cold that was lingering. I've still got it but I'm ok, just not sleeping very well and feeling cold all the time, so no energy. My fibro doesn't make it any easier either, sigh!!
I've been popping in to browse occasionally. Will try and catch up properly soon..
Thanks for thinking of me. It's nice to be missed.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> and @ebonycat Ooops! I did mention recently I was feeling a bit rough with a cold that was lingering. I've still got it but I'm ok, just not sleeping very well and feeling cold all the time, so no energy. My fibro doesn't make it any easier either, sigh!!
> I've been popping in to browse occasionally. Will try and catch up properly soon..
> Thanks for thinking of me. It's nice to be missed.


You're always missed Cully when you go AWOL
I did wonder if it was your fibro playing up Hope you feel better soon, although the weather isn't helping.


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> and @ebonycat Ooops! I did mention recently I was feeling a bit rough with a cold that was lingering. I've still got it but I'm ok, just not sleeping very well and feeling cold all the time, so no energy. My fibro doesn't make it any easier either, sigh!!
> I've been popping in to browse occasionally. Will try and catch up properly soon..
> Thanks for thinking of me. It's nice to be missed.


Sending you heaps of get well vibes from me & my furry family.
I hope Moo is looking after you, or at least behaving herself.
Love & hugs xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hope all goes well tomorrow @ebonycat with your MRI - and hope you get a follow up appointment soon xx

@Cully glad you're okay and hope Misty is caring well for you.

I've not seen @ChaosCat for a while, hope you're okay N, Annie and Mojo too.


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hope all goes well tomorrow @ebonycat with your MRI - and hope you get a follow up appointment soon xx
> 
> @Cully glad you're okay and hope Misty is caring well for you.
> 
> I've not seen @ChaosCat for a while, hope you're okay N, Annie and Mojo too.


Thank you xx
Yes I'm really hoping I'll hear from the Neurologist this week.When I phoned the imaging department to book the scan the man I spoke to said that the results 'could' be sent to the neurologist within 48 hours.
I do hope so as the moments of blurry'ness are happening more often & for longer. Also I'm having to take paracetamol a couple of times everyday as my eyes ache.

I'm really worried, not sleeping at all (what's new there!!).
My GP sent me for a blood test last Monday, I phoned on Friday for the results of that to be told that I need to speak with (a certain) Dr as there's something he needs to discuss with me regarding my blood count.
I've got to phone Monday morning at 8 am.
Trying not to think of the worse but damn it's really hard.


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hope all goes well tomorrow @ebonycat with your MRI - and hope you get a follow up appointment soon xx
> 
> @Cully glad you're okay and hope Misty is caring well for you.
> 
> I've not seen @ChaosCat for a while, hope you're okay N, Annie and Mojo too.


I've also been thinking of @ChaosCat & hoping she's ok.
Miss seeing Annie & Mojo.
@ChaosCat I do hope you're ok xx


----------



## SbanR

ebonycat said:


> Thank you xx
> Yes I'm really hoping I'll hear from the Neurologist this week.When I phoned the imaging department to book the scan the man I spoke to said that the results 'could' be sent to the neurologist within 48 hours.
> I do hope so as the moments of blurry'ness are happening more often & for longer. Also I'm having to take paracetamol a couple of times everyday as my eyes ache.
> 
> I'm really worried, not sleeping at all (what's new there!!).
> My GP sent me for a blood test last Monday, I phoned on Friday for the results of that to be told that I need to speak with (a certain) Dr as there's something he needs to discuss with me regarding my blood count.
> I've got to phone Monday morning at 8 am.
> Trying not to think of the worse but damn it's really hard.


Hope all goes well tomorrow EC and Monday's phone call doesn't bring more to worry over.


----------



## crystalwitch

Willsee said:


> Hi @crystalwitch, I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad and your issue's I know what you're going through my Mums circumstances were identical to you and your Dad. To keep my reply short I'll just outline what we did for my mum.
> 
> 1. She got 6 weeks free care then the council will asses if fees are payable
> 2. They have a meeting with you to discuss costs and take all account information and house value etc. At this point tell them there is no POA. They are not able to touch anything without this and will have to cover his care costs. This is the costs now sorted for the time being
> 3. Speak to the solicitor again and request that they become the Deputy's for both Health and Wealth and Property. You need them to do both.
> 4. I refused to do the deputyship myself due to the responsibilities I was not prepared to take on, especially as I had sisters who would question my actions, solicitors are impartial.
> 5. The solicitor should not charge you, they will take the costs of their fees and the court fees from your Dads accounts when they are granted the deputyship
> 6. Whilst this is being set up the solicitor will write to the council to inform them what is happening and the council will continue to pay for your Dads care.
> 7. Setting up the deputyship can take 6-8 months but once done the solicitor will then pay the fees due and any ongoing costs from your Dads accounts or set up a charge on his property to pay the fees from his estate (this is why they also need the property deputyship as well).
> 8. You should not need to pay anything from your own money.
> 9. If you're Dads solicitor will not assist in this way another firm will, it's quite common.
> 
> If in the meantime your Dad unfortunately passes away, as my mum did shortly after the deputyship was set up, then the money will be paid from his estate during probate.
> 
> With regard to the DDs phone the company's and explain you father is in care and they will cancel these. The gas, electric etc. Will still need to be kept active as will any insurance he has but the rest are no longer required.
> 
> I really hope the above helps, it was a complete minefield for me but we did get there in the end.
> 
> Oh and finally, our council did have a department who could do this instead of using a solicitor but I wasn't comfortable with them handling everything.
> 
> Hope you're Dad improves soon, water infections can be very unpleasant for them xxxx
> ,


Hi @Willsee, and thanks for info. Yes, the hospital social worker told me that for the six weeks' assessment, the costs will be covered, and only after that will they do a means test and decide how much he will have to contribute. Although I'm not sure exactly how much he has in savings, I do know it is high enough for him to be expected to pay. When I explained that I do not have a POA, and therefore cannot access his account to set up a DD, she said not to worry as he would continue to get care, and they would apply to solicitors for repayment later. When I spoke to the solicitors, they didn't say anything about applying to get the deputyship themselves and then reclaiming their fees - just that I would need to find the money up front, if I wanted them to act on my behalf in setting up a deputyship. I was also concerned about the length of time it would take to set one up, as I thought it would be even more complicated if he did die before it was in place. As far as health/medical matters are concerned, they generally come through me already; the various clinics he's attended for last couple of years long since gave up expecting him to answer his phone, or if he did, making no sense and forgetting anything they told him, so they, and his doctor, usually communicate with me anyway. Tbh, I'm more concerned about not being able to get the current DDs stopped. If the assessment results in a decision to keep him in the care home permanently, as the medical staff at the hospital, the social workers, and the care home manager are all fairly confident will be the case, I will need to end his tenancy at the flat he has been living in, and I can't do that while he's still paying for energy, broadband, etc. He doesn't own a property, which I'm thankful for, as that would presumably complicate matters even more. I've been going in for the last couple of weeks, and trying to sort stuff out, ready to send to charity shops when they re-open and throwing a lot of rubbish away. As soon as I have the confirmation that he won't be returning there, I can arrange to have the house clearance people in to take furniture, etc. Just to complicate matters further, there is a very high possibility that I will be moving within the next 2/3 months too. I actually applied to the scheme about 5/6 years ago, and about June last year, they contacted me to ask if I was still interested. I was offered one property in September, but it was unsuitable, and then at beginning of February this year, was offered the chance to view another property but because of lockdown, and govt saying people should only go out for essential shopping, I was not happy about travelling out of area. The housing association agent was very helpful, and said that several people were saying the same, so they were going to put our names into a separate folder and wait until lockdown lifted before offering again. I suspect that as we are now gradually coming out, they will be in contact before too long. Really hoping to get dad's affairs sorted as far as possible, before having to start on mine! Although I won't be moving a million miles away, it will be about an hour and a half further away than I am now. I'm hoping that once the assessment period is over, if they make his residence at care home permanent and official, that maybe that will carry a bit more weight with the various service providers. But you are right about it being a minefield.


----------



## crystalwitch

ebonycat said:


> Thank you xx
> I've no idea how long I've got to wait for the results.
> I was really hoping I'd be sent a letter this week with an emergency appointment to see the neurosurgeon that the eye Dr has referred me too.
> I was really hoping that they'd book me in to see them within a week after the scan, but I've just got to hope that I haven't got too long a wait.


Good luck for tomorrow. Judging by all the messages on here, you'll have a lot of love and prayers with you. xx


----------



## Willsee

crystalwitch said:


> Hi @Willsee, and thanks for info. Yes, the hospital social worker told me that for the six weeks' assessment, the costs will be covered, and only after that will they do a means test and decide how much he will have to contribute. Although I'm not sure exactly how much he has in savings, I do know it is high enough for him to be expected to pay. When I explained that I do not have a POA, and therefore cannot access his account to set up a DD, she said not to worry as he would continue to get care, and they would apply to solicitors for repayment later. When I spoke to the solicitors, they didn't say anything about applying to get the deputyship themselves and then reclaiming their fees - just that I would need to find the money up front, if I wanted them to act on my behalf in setting up a deputyship. I was also concerned about the length of time it would take to set one up, as I thought it would be even more complicated if he did die before it was in place. As far as health/medical matters are concerned, they generally come through me already; the various clinics he's attended for last couple of years long since gave up expecting him to answer his phone, or if he did, making no sense and forgetting anything they told him, so they, and his doctor, usually communicate with me anyway. Tbh, I'm more concerned about not being able to get the current DDs stopped. If the assessment results in a decision to keep him in the care home permanently, as the medical staff at the hospital, the social workers, and the care home manager are all fairly confident will be the case, I will need to end his tenancy at the flat he has been living in, and I can't do that while he's still paying for energy, broadband, etc. He doesn't own a property, which I'm thankful for, as that would presumably complicate matters even more. I've been going in for the last couple of weeks, and trying to sort stuff out, ready to send to charity shops when they re-open and throwing a lot of rubbish away. As soon as I have the confirmation that he won't be returning there, I can arrange to have the house clearance people in to take furniture, etc. Just to complicate matters further, there is a very high possibility that I will be moving within the next 2/3 months too. I actually applied to the scheme about 5/6 years ago, and about June last year, they contacted me to ask if I was still interested. I was offered one property in September, but it was unsuitable, and then at beginning of February this year, was offered the chance to view another property but because of lockdown, and govt saying people should only go out for essential shopping, I was not happy about travelling out of area. The housing association agent was very helpful, and said that several people were saying the same, so they were going to put our names into a separate folder and wait until lockdown lifted before offering again. I suspect that as we are now gradually coming out, they will be in contact before too long. Really hoping to get dad's affairs sorted as far as possible, before having to start on mine! Although I won't be moving a million miles away, it will be about an hour and a half further away than I am now. I'm hoping that once the assessment period is over, if they make his residence at care home permanent and official, that maybe that will carry a bit more weight with the various service providers. But you are right about it being a minefield.


Morning @crystalwitch I completely feel for you and understand what you're going through, it's not only a minefiled with juggling the care home and social workers but also very stressful with your Dad being poorly at the same time.

As he doesn't own the property then that would make it easier, when the assessors meet you to discuss the fees payable they will ask to see all his bank statements so you will need to have these to hand. If he hasn't got these in the house then his banks should be able to assist you if you're able to provide proof of who you are and that he is not able to request himself, you're not looking to assess the money in the accounts. In addition any state pension he gets or benefits which will still continue whilst he is in the home will transfer to the care home and go towards his fee payment each week before his contribution is applied.

With this they will then assess what his "contribution" is and yes they will then cover this until either you have Deputyship for health and wealth or he dies and they take it from the estate at probate, but they will require the balances to make sure he doesn't pay too much!

My comment regarding deputyship was for the solicitor firm to become the Deputy not you so it's taken out of your hands but if there isn't a property involved then they may not want to do this unless your Dad has enough money in the bank for to cover the fees. I did this with my mum as I didn't want the responsibility of being a deputy with my siblings as they were.

You should still be able to cancel the DDs for those utilities which are not required broadband etc (you will need to keep the energy ones) or they will be cancelled anyway once a new tenant moves in as you will need to inform them at this point of the new tenants name and give final readings.

This point in time feels a bit like you're in limbo unfortunately.

Hopefully my comments help to assure you a bit and both your move and your fathers go smoothly.


----------



## Cully

Thank you @Mrs Funkin , I actually managed to get a fairly good night sleep last night so feeling a bit less tired today. Still freezing cold though!
And thank you @ebonycat too. Misty is very good when I'm not well and likes to lie next to me. although I think that might have something to do with my soft fleecy blanket she snuggles into.
So sorry you're having all this worry and will keep fingers crossed for your phone call tomorrow. xx.


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Hope all goes well tomorrow EC and Monday's phone call doesn't bring more to worry over.


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

crystalwitch said:


> Good luck for tomorrow. Judging by all the messages on here, you'll have a lot of love and prayers with you. xx


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

Just got back home from the hospital, MRI Brain scan done.
Now to wait to hear results xx


----------



## Summercat

Glad that is sorted @ebonycat xx


----------



## Cully

Has anyone been in touch with whompingwillow? She might know how chaoscat is. Just a thought.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Has anyone been in touch with whompingwillow? She might know how chaoscat is. Just a thought.


Haha. I sent @Whompingwillow a pm earlier asking her just that


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Haha. I sent @Whompingwillow a pm earlier asking her just that


Great minds think alike. I thought it was the most logical option.
It might be she is really busy. I mean, we love PF but do have lives apart from it.
Then again, she could be poorly and in need of some TLC, albeit virtual.
Let me know if you hear.


----------



## Whompingwillow

SbanR said:


> Haha. I sent @Whompingwillow a pm earlier asking her just that


She has a lot going on just now but is doing ok xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Whompingwillow said:


> She has a lot going on just now but is doing ok xx


Thanks WW, could you please send CC my best wishes when you speak to her next and let her know we are thinking of her.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks WW, could you please send CC my best wishes when you speak to her next and let her know we are thinking of her.


I will do


----------



## Cully

Whompingwillow said:


> She has a lot going on just now but is doing ok xx


Thanks for letting us know Ww ,we can stop worrying now.
Please pass on my kindest wishes to her. Hopefully she'll get a little more time to relax soon. We're all suffering from Annie and Mojo deprivation .


----------



## lullabydream

Bertie'sMum said:


> That's peaked my interest @slartibartfast - sounds just like my kind of books so I googled them - seems that there are over 60 books in the Warrior series in total !





slartibartfast said:


> Those books are so great and very addictive, you just want to read them all and than read them again!


Warrior Cats must be addicted, my niece reads them. Who also loves cats!
So worth a try @Bertie'sMum

@Whompingwillow can you say hi to CC from me too. Hoping we see her soon and let her know I have finally got a cat, but she's not even played with a toy mouse, let alone a real one yet!


----------



## Psygon

Somewhat of a bittersweet memory popped up on Facebook today. It's been almost 4 years since Yoshi passed away. Chillminx (amongst many others) was one of the people who gave lots of support and advice when Yoshi was ill XX

This was her last picture. The day before she passed away enjoying one final day in her favourite snoozing spot.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Cully said:


> Thanks for letting us know Ww ,we can stop worrying now.
> Please pass on my kindest wishes to her. Hopefully she'll get a little more time to relax soon. We're all suffering from Annie and Mojo deprivation .


Aw, yes don't worry! I will send her your wishes  I'm sure you will find a way to cope with this suffering haha, I'm not sure when she will be back on the forum but I will pass on your messages of lovely loves today xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

@Whompingwillow can you say hi to CC from me too. Hoping we see her soon and let her know I have finally got a cat, but she's not even played with a toy mouse, let alone a real one yet![/QUOTE]
Will do!


----------



## SbanR

Our first hedgehog of 2021


----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> Our first hedgehog of 2021
> View attachment 464929


Awww, cute. Have you named it yet?


----------



## SbanR

TriTri said:


> Awww, cute. Have you named it yet?


No, never name any of them. S/he will be the first of many Ollie will find this year. He can spot them a mile away


----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> No, never name any of them. S/he will be the first of many Ollie will find this year. He can spot them a mile away


This is a photo of Max's lovely friend Jasper & I don't really know why, but every day I see him & immediately think of your Ollie. Maybe because he's tabby and white with a gorgeous long coat and loves galavanting?


----------



## popcornsmum

Does anyone know if @bluecordelia is okay? I was just thinking of how I havent seen her post in a long while and hope shes doing okay.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know we often wonder where people are - and I have to say that Chillminx's death has made me even more alert to the fact that if something happens to a member, we may well not know. I don't mean anything has happened to Blue and I know some folk are in touch by actual phone but it has worried me.

On the subject of people not being around, I messaged @NFC slave as I didn't think she would know about Stef. She's had an incredibly tough year (some of which she posted last year on the forums) but hopefully is coming out the other side and says hello to everyone.

Hope you and the gang are well and happy @bluecordelia and just too busy with life to get on here.


----------



## Cully

popcornsmum said:


> Does anyone know if @bluecordelia is okay? I was just thinking of how I havent seen her post in a long while and hope shes doing okay.


She was last seen 24th March.


----------



## SbanR

I keep wondering about @Shrike. @ewelsh said she had pm in December but has anyone spoken to him since?


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> I keep wondering about @Shrike. @ewelsh said she had pm in December but has anyone spoken to him since?


Last seen Jan 26th.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Last seen Jan 26th.


That's two months ago


----------



## ewelsh

I PM him in Jan but not a word from him. I miss seeing Brooke and her crocuses! I do hope he is well


----------



## bluecordelia

Hi everyone
I am fine and well @popcornsmum x
I was busy during lockdown as you may know I work for an ambulance trust and some days were relentless. 
I am so sad about lovely CM's death and also it seems other CC members are having a tough time. @vivien i hope you are ok too x

sorry I have been MIA. Blue is fine. 
X


----------



## popcornsmum

bluecordelia said:


> Hi everyone
> I am fine and well @popcornsmum x
> I was busy during lockdown as you may know I work for an ambulance trust and some days were relentless.
> I am so sad about lovely CM's death and also it seems other CC members are having a tough time. @vivien i hope you are ok too x
> 
> sorry I have been MIA. Blue is fine.
> X


So glad you and Blue are both well! I hope you are managing to relax at some point too! X


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh
> 
> View attachment 465569


There you are Mrs F. Felix listened to your woes, after 3 years of you attempting, and failing, to understand cat:Hilarious
Oscar Woo can now sort out his meals himself


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh
> 
> View attachment 465569


OMG another step towards world domination


----------



## popcornsmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh
> 
> View attachment 465569


I just got this email too! 
Funnily enough Madam took the lid of her dreamies box yesterday and I caught her helping herself to pawfuls of dreamies scooping them up and shoving them in her mouth!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ha @SbanR fine except we currently need the Sheba version. Red packets only


----------



## Cully

OMG! Note to self:- immediately order feline proof safe with complex combination lock.
Whatever next, I already caught Misty trying to fathom out how to open the kitchen window:Jawdrop!!


----------



## vivien

bluecordelia said:


> Hi everyone
> I am fine and well @popcornsmum x
> I was busy during lockdown as you may know I work for an ambulance trust and some days were relentless.
> I am so sad about lovely CM's death and also it seems other CC members are having a tough time. @vivien i hope you are ok too x
> 
> sorry I have been MIA. Blue is fine.
> X


Thank you hun. I am not too bad. I just need to sort out a few problems I am having getting used to being diabetic now. The boys are doing really well. Yogi just has a few problem with his vision now and again. 
Viv xx


----------



## huckybuck

I caught Grace yesterday removing a huge bull dog clip from the treat food bag, opening it up and helping herself to the food. And I wonder why she's putting on weight???


----------



## huckybuck

Had a nightmare this morning - Mr HB heard a bang around 7am so got up and went downstairs. All looked ok - Little H had been on the bed with us and Holly was in the kitchen. He was just about to make tea when he spotted Grace OUTSIDE on the patio wall. He unlocked the door and ran down the garden and there found Huck pottering around by the hen hut. After making sure they were all safely back inside he wondered how they got out - nope thank heavens they hadn't quite found out how to unlock the french doors but I had managed to lock the door last night with the catch on the outside not in the lock - I can't even blame it on wine as I hadn't had any. Heaven only knows how long they had actually been outside - hoping it was only an hour or so as we think they'd spent the night asleep but who knows. After Huck had his breakfast he was clamouring to go out again and finish where he left off - I don't think so!!!!!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@huckybuck it's lovely to see you back on PF - you've been missed ! But more importantly the Huckybuck Gang have been missed too - can we see some photos please ? Especially of them wearing their Easter bonnets !


----------



## huckybuck

Bertie'sMum said:


> @huckybuck it's lovely to see you back on PF - you've been missed ! But more importantly the Huckybuck Gang have been missed too - can we see some photos please ? Especially of them wearing their Easter bonnets !


I will update everyone soon I promise - I didn't want to jump straight back in all guns a blazing with the sad and sudden news of Chillminx. It just didn't feel right. 
Stef didn't mind my photos though as she knew the cats enjoyed the treats and dressing up so I will get the camera out over Easter


----------



## JaimeandBree

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh
> 
> View attachment 465569


Imagine!!! That's all I need Jaime able to help himself :Hilarious


----------



## slartibartfast

Already posted him on Homeless nightmare, but we need as many vibes as possible.








He is in hospital, fighting for his life. I'm afraid he won't make it. I found him this morning on the street, next to feeding ground. Starved almost to death, lots of infected wounds, FeLV positive.
The moment he realized I won't leave him there he started to purr like crazy, he was cuddling in my arms and kneading. 
Please keep everything crossed, this little warrior needs to survive!


----------



## slartibartfast

So today I was late for work and covered from head to toe in chicken liver!


----------



## Soozi

slartibartfast said:


> Already posted him on Homeless nightmare, but we need as many vibes as possible.
> View attachment 465618
> 
> He is in hospital, fighting for his life. I'm afraid he won't make it. I found him this morning on the street, next to feeding ground. Starved almost to death, lots of infected wounds, FeLV positive.
> The moment he realized I won't leave him there he started to purr like crazy, he was cuddling in my arms and kneading.
> Please keep everything crossed, this little warrior needs to survive!


Praying for this poor kitty! Thank you lovely for saving him. X


----------



## Bertie'sMum

slartibartfast said:


> Already posted him on Homeless nightmare, but we need as many vibes as possible.
> View attachment 465618
> 
> He is in hospital, fighting for his life. I'm afraid he won't make it. I found him this morning on the street, next to feeding ground. Starved almost to death, lots of infected wounds, FeLV positive.
> The moment he realized I won't leave him there he started to purr like crazy, he was cuddling in my arms and kneading.
> Please keep everything crossed, this little warrior needs to survive!


I can't "like" your post @slartibartfast but sending lots of potent PF vibes his way - I hope he makes it. But if he doesn't at least he will know that someone cared before he crosses over the bridge.


----------



## Cully

slartibartfast said:


> Already posted him on Homeless nightmare, but we need as many vibes as possible.
> View attachment 465618
> 
> He is in hospital, fighting for his life. I'm afraid he won't make it. I found him this morning on the street, next to feeding ground. Starved almost to death, lots of infected wounds, FeLV positive.
> The moment he realized I won't leave him there he started to purr like crazy, he was cuddling in my arms and kneading.
> Please keep everything crossed, this little warrior needs to survive!


Fingers and paws crossed here for the poor guy. I hope he makes it.


----------



## slartibartfast

He is a little better today!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

I'm going to make him a blanket and toys. When he will win the fight, he will be looking for a home and I want him to have something to remember me


----------



## slartibartfast

By the way, I've heard a rumour ( Umbrella Academy attacks!) that there is some new experimental cure for FeLV. Anyone heard something about it??? I really wish that @Ceiling Kitty would drop by and shed some light about it.


----------



## huckybuck

I know we have been away for a little while but just wanted to reassure everyone that the HB house is still as crazy as ever.

Having spotted a certain wallpaper on telly I said to Mr HB "I don't care where in the house this goes but we have to have it somewhere, you can choose." He thought about it and said "Ok, I think the downstairs loo" so off I went and ordered it. Most expensive wallpaper I have ever ordered lol!!!

A few days later he said he'd thought about it and there were a lot of corners and edges in the loo and it might be really tricky to paper in there, so how about we do a feature wall in the lounge instead, it would be much easier. We've recently redecorated the lounge and coincidentally the paint matches the new wallpaper perfectly.

I was thrilled as I had originally thought the lounge would be great for the paper but didn't think he'd go for it lol!!


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> I know we have been away for a little while but just wanted to reassure everyone that the HB house is still as crazy as ever.
> 
> Having spotted a certain wallpaper on telly I said to Mr HB "I don't care where in the house this goes but we have to have it somewhere, you can choose." He thought about it and said "Ok, I think the downstairs loo" so off I went and ordered it. Most expensive wallpaper I have ever ordered lol!!!
> 
> A few days later he said he'd thought about it and there were a lot of corners and edges in the loo and it might be really tricky to paper in there, so how about we do a feature wall in the lounge instead, it would be much easier. We've recently redecorated the lounge and coincidentally the paint matches the new wallpaper perfectly.
> 
> I was thrilled as I had originally thought the lounge would be great for the paper but didn't think he'd go for it lol!!
> 
> View attachment 465770
> View attachment 465771
> View attachment 465773


This is so bloody awesome it's beyond awesome!!!!!!


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> I know we have been away for a little while but just wanted to reassure everyone that the HB house is still as crazy as ever.
> 
> Having spotted a certain wallpaper on telly I said to Mr HB "I don't care where in the house this goes but we have to have it somewhere, you can choose." He thought about it and said "Ok, I think the downstairs loo" so off I went and ordered it. Most expensive wallpaper I have ever ordered lol!!!
> 
> A few days later he said he'd thought about it and there were a lot of corners and edges in the loo and it might be really tricky to paper in there, so how about we do a feature wall in the lounge instead, it would be much easier. We've recently redecorated the lounge and coincidentally the paint matches the new wallpaper perfectly.
> 
> I was thrilled as I had originally thought the lounge would be great for the paper but didn't think he'd go for it lol!!
> 
> View attachment 465770
> View attachment 465771
> View attachment 465773


With some of the real life models too!


----------



## Soozi

FAB-U-LOUS!!!!! ❤


----------



## slartibartfast

Already started the blankie for my little warrior, hope he will love it for many years of his new happy life. I hope he will find a home and his happy everafter.


----------



## lullabydream

@slartibartfast loving the umbrella academy comment!

Still haven't watched it but my son has the comic book and its signed by the illustrator, sadly not Gérard Way.. Although he loves My Chemical Romance

Apologises for off topic and for those who didn't realise but may have watched Umbrella Academy on Netflix. They are based on the 'comic' book Gérard Way lead singer of My Chemical Romance wrote!


----------



## slartibartfast

lullabydream said:


> @slartibartfast loving the umbrella academy comment!
> 
> Still haven't watched it but my son has the comic book and its signed by the illustrator, sadly not Gérard Way.. Although he loves My Chemical Romance
> 
> Apologises for off topic and for those who didn't realise but may have watched Umbrella Academy on Netflix. They are based on the 'comic' book Gérard Way lead singer of My Chemical Romance wrote!


I love your son!!!
So there are 3 of us, hopeless comic book nerds. Your son, me andtyhat lovely gal librarian from public library on Baleya, Warsaw. The woman is awesome! She is responsible for book ordering, so that library has the best horror/fantasy/sci-fi books available. when she showed me pictures of her comoc books collection, I couldn't stop drooling and dropped to my knees in awe! She has it all! And then we had that conversation about those guys who cancelled Firefly, we agreed they should be executed in public. 
Stay strange, Doctor Srange strange!


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> I know we have been away for a little while but just wanted to reassure everyone that the HB house is still as crazy as ever.
> 
> Having spotted a certain wallpaper on telly I said to Mr HB "I don't care where in the house this goes but we have to have it somewhere, you can choose." He thought about it and said "Ok, I think the downstairs loo" so off I went and ordered it. Most expensive wallpaper I have ever ordered lol!!!
> 
> A few days later he said he'd thought about it and there were a lot of corners and edges in the loo and it might be really tricky to paper in there, so how about we do a feature wall in the lounge instead, it would be much easier. We've recently redecorated the lounge and coincidentally the paint matches the new wallpaper perfectly.
> 
> I was thrilled as I had originally thought the lounge would be great for the paper but didn't think he'd go for it lol!!
> 
> View attachment 465770
> View attachment 465771
> View attachment 465773


I know that wall paper  Interior design masters, I loved it then and love it even more now. Very on trend plus having a MC or 4 to show it off is even better :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## lullabydream

slartibartfast said:


> I love your son!!!
> So there are 3 of us, hopeless comic book nerds. Your son, me andtyhat lovely gal librarian from public library on Baleya, Warsaw. The woman is awesome! She is responsible for book ordering, so that library has the best horror/fantasy/sci-fi books available. when she showed me pictures of her comoc books collection, I couldn't stop drooling and dropped to my knees in awe! She has it all! And then we had that conversation about those guys who cancelled Firefly, we agreed they should be executed in public.
> Stay strange, Doctor Srange strange!


Now it's my eldest son, whose the My Chemical Romance fan, and I bought him Umbrella Academy for Christmas. He's into anime more so...
Plus some Sci fi

Now Firefly, and the film Serenity. Now you are talking. Both sons, and OH still are going on about that being cancelled. Which is why my OH and youngest son watched Castle. Also why we watched Resident Alien with the Firefly connection.

Youngest son loves Harley Quinn and Poison Ivy and has many graphic novels, not comics on them. As you did note that my cat, my first ever cat so complete novice at this cat thingy was called Ivy.


----------



## slartibartfast

lullabydream said:


> Now it's my eldest son, whose the My Chemical Romance fan, and I bought him Umbrella Academy for Christmas. He's into anime more so...
> Plus some Sci fi
> 
> Now Firefly, and the film Serenity. Now you are talking. Both sons, and OH still are going on about that being cancelled. Which is why my OH and youngest son watched Castle. Also why we watched Resident Alien with the Firefly connection.
> 
> Youngest son loves Harley Quinn and Poison Ivy and has many graphic novels, not comics on them. As you did note that my cat, my first ever cat so complete novice at this cat thingy was called Ivy.


Resident Alien rocks!
Firefly was the best thing ever, those creatures that cancelled it should be put in barrels with nails, sharp points inside, and hurled from the highest mountain! I'm a Brown Coat!!!


----------



## lullabydream

slartibartfast said:


> Resident Alien rocks!


I tried to get more people watching it here, but I think only one person said they were. How you can not like the comedy is beyond me. The best line was about rigor mortis in my opinion... Still chuckling now!


----------



## slartibartfast

lullabydream said:


> I tried to get more people watching it here, but I think only one person said they were. How you can not like the comedy is beyond me. The best line was about rigor mortis in my opinion... Still chuckling now!


Me too!


----------



## slartibartfast

Wash is the best!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

I'm watching Rookie for Malcolm Reynolds!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

lullabydream said:


> I tried to get more people watching it here, but I think only one person said they were. How you can not like the comedy is beyond me. The best line was about rigor mortis in my opinion... Still chuckling now!


And they have Sarah Connor!
It's almost as good as Ripley in the movie 'Paul', with Simon Pegg and Nick Frost. The moment I've heard 'Get away from her, bitch', I've pissed my pants! Yep, it's official, I hereby declare that I've pissed my pants on that moment!


----------



## lullabydream

slartibartfast said:


> And they have Sarah Connor!
> It's almost as good as Ripley in the movie 'Paul', with Simon Pegg and Nick Frost. The moment I've heard 'Get away from her, bitch', I've pissed my pants! Yep, it's official, I hereby declare that I've pissed my pants on that moment!


Oh god, do you like Hot Fuzz or isn't it your thing? I dragged my youngest son kicking and screaming to see Bill Bailey live. He wasn't keen on going, had moaned for days about going. Not his thing. We got there and got seated.. I told him not to complain because he's in one of your favourite films. Is he? Yes Hot Fuzz. He looked at me so puzzled and said is he, the lads sat next to my son said yeah and explained who he was. Suffice to say, during the interval we bought all his merch because he loved him. We very much do comedians in this household too!


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> I know we have been away for a little while but just wanted to reassure everyone that the HB house is still as crazy as ever.
> 
> Having spotted a certain wallpaper on telly I said to Mr HB "I don't care where in the house this goes but we have to have it somewhere, you can choose." He thought about it and said "Ok, I think the downstairs loo" so off I went and ordered it. Most expensive wallpaper I have ever ordered lol!!!
> 
> A few days later he said he'd thought about it and there were a lot of corners and edges in the loo and it might be really tricky to paper in there, so how about we do a feature wall in the lounge instead, it would be much easier. We've recently redecorated the lounge and coincidentally the paint matches the new wallpaper perfectly.
> 
> I was thrilled as I had originally thought the lounge would be great for the paper but didn't think he'd go for it lol!!
> 
> View attachment 465770
> View attachment 465771
> View attachment 465773


How amazing! Mr HB must be very understanding.


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> I know we have been away for a little while but just wanted to reassure everyone that the HB house is still as crazy as ever.
> 
> Having spotted a certain wallpaper on telly I said to Mr HB "I don't care where in the house this goes but we have to have it somewhere, you can choose." He thought about it and said "Ok, I think the downstairs loo" so off I went and ordered it. Most expensive wallpaper I have ever ordered lol!!!
> 
> A few days later he said he'd thought about it and there were a lot of corners and edges in the loo and it might be really tricky to paper in there, so how about we do a feature wall in the lounge instead, it would be much easier. We've recently redecorated the lounge and coincidentally the paint matches the new wallpaper perfectly.
> 
> I was thrilled as I had originally thought the lounge would be great for the paper but didn't think he'd go for it lol!!
> 
> View attachment 465770
> View attachment 465771
> View attachment 465773


Wow! That looks fabulous. What a lovely man you are Mr HB. Hell would freeze over before I'd be allowed that in our house


----------



## JaimeandBree

That wallpaper is amazing HB


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> Wow! That looks fabulous. What a lovely man you are Mr HB. Hell would freeze over before I'd be allowed that in our house


Same here @Charity I have to fight just to get a cat tree!


----------



## slartibartfast

lullabydream said:


> Oh god, do you like Hot Fuzz or isn't it your thing? I dragged my youngest son kicking and screaming to see Bill Bailey live. He wasn't keen on going, had moaned for days about going. Not his thing. We got there and got seated.. I told him not to complain because he's in one of your favourite films. Is he? Yes Hot Fuzz. He looked at me so puzzled and said is he, the lads sat next to my son said yeah and explained who he was. Suffice to say, during the interval we bought all his merch because he loved him. We very much do comedians in this household too!


I love it!
'Swan!!!'


----------



## huckybuck

Cully said:


> How amazing! Mr HB must be very understanding.





Charity said:


> Wow! That looks fabulous. What a lovely man you are Mr HB. Hell would freeze over before I'd be allowed that in our house





Bethanjane22 said:


> Same here @Charity I have to fight just to get a cat tree!


He has his moments!!! Thankfully when it comes to cats he's almost as crazy as I am. When it comes to floral wallpaper though it's another thing entirely


----------



## slartibartfast

@lullabydream , plans for tonight: make a big bowl of kitty spaghetti for The Overlords, then rewatch Hot Fuzz!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

And working on that blanket while watching. That sweet little boy is a fighter!


----------



## slartibartfast

I've read volume 6 of Warriors Power of Three, it was the time to return it to the library. There is that library bin when you can put books, great now when libraries are mostly closed. I had a lot of other books to throw there, but with this one I've stopped for a moment and started talking to deceased characters, wishing them a smooth passage to the StarClan. I'm beyond weird! and I think the library has it on camera!


----------



## Cully

slartibartfast said:


> I've read volume 6 of Warriors Power of Three, it was the time to return it to the library. There is that library bin when you can put books, great now when libraries are mostly closed. I had a lot of other books to throw there, but with this one I've stopped for a moment and started talking to deceased characters, wishing them a smooth passage to the StarClan. I'm beyond weird! and I think the library has it on camera!


I wonder what the library staff will make of that.


----------



## popcornsmum

Truly gross story to make folk smile. 
So Popcorn has had some hair balls recently and usually coughs them up but clearly this one is further down so I'd given her some lick e lix to help keep things moving and well she eventually went to the toilet this afternoon but the Hairball got stuck so she lept from her tray poop flew everywhere - and I mean EVERYWHERE! Up the lounge door, on the hall floor and the biggest piece of poo landed right on my lovely pink GHD hair straighteners. You know the cord bit on the handle that cant be washed?! :Arghhepressed I'm thankful it missed the lounge carpet by a millimetre but I was distraught at throwing my GHDs in the bin. rowningrowningrowning Anyway after cleaning the door and floors I could still smell it so then I realised she had s*** all over her fur on the back of her legs. So I had to scruff her so I could pick her up as she kept going for me and carry her upstairs whilst giving the 4 year old orders to run a luke warm bath and get Popcorns towel ready! On a positive note she didnt bite me or take my face off but boy did she do the most annoyed meow when she was in the water! Bless her! Shes defo earned her nickname Shitey Bitey this time round! 
She has since forgiven me for bathing her thankfully!  but I have not forgiven her for ruining my GHDs!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh


----------



## Nicola234




----------



## Charity

On the same topic


----------



## Milo’s mum

huckybuck said:


> I know we have been away for a little while but just wanted to reassure everyone that the HB house is still as crazy as ever.
> 
> Having spotted a certain wallpaper on telly I said to Mr HB "I don't care where in the house this goes but we have to have it somewhere, you can choose." He thought about it and said "Ok, I think the downstairs loo" so off I went and ordered it. Most expensive wallpaper I have ever ordered lol!!!
> 
> A few days later he said he'd thought about it and there were a lot of corners and edges in the loo and it might be really tricky to paper in there, so how about we do a feature wall in the lounge instead, it would be much easier. We've recently redecorated the lounge and coincidentally the paint matches the new wallpaper perfectly.
> 
> I was thrilled as I had originally thought the lounge would be great for the paper but didn't think he'd go for it lol!!
> 
> View attachment 465770
> View attachment 465771
> View attachment 465773


This is most amazing!
Would you mind sharing where you bought it from?
I have seen a similar one years ago and googled but could not find anywhere to buy.


----------



## slartibartfast

Seeing that snowman reminded me that I took a picture of this year's Darwin Award nominee, Captain Underice!








The picture was taken when there was about +18 Celsius outside, after a few warm day and just three days before that superhero of stupidity landed under ice. The guy was sitting there everyday, 'admired' by many in the park.
I didn't see him landing in water, but one of his other 'admirers', we had a sort of fanclub of our local Suicide Squad, told me what happened. The ice broke, he went into water, holding to the unbroken ice until help came. He had enough strentgh after being rescued to start a fight with the paramedics.
Darwin Award indeed!


----------



## slartibartfast

The picture of pure innocence, just look into those eyes!








Yesterday everyone has supposed to have chicken liver for breakfast. I've chopped the liver, then went out of the kitchen for the moment. When I was back, the liver was almost gone, only a few bits remained. And next to the crime scene there was Lucifer, on the table, licking his mouth.
@Mrs Funkin , that's why he is so productive!!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

lullabydream said:


> I tried to get more people watching it here, but I think only one person said they were. How you can not like the comedy is beyond me. The best line was about rigor mortis in my opinion... Still chuckling now!


Ive binged Resident Alien this week - its brilliant. Cant wait for Season 2


----------



## slartibartfast

BarneyBobCat said:


> Ive binged Resident Alien this week - its brilliant. Cant wait for Season 2


Me too!!!


----------



## lullabydream

So glad @BarneyBobCat you enjoyed Resident Alien too. The best piece of escapism isn't it!

Definitely need season 2 sooner rather than later!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know this isn't a "trivia" issue but I've not seen @ebonycat in a while, so just sending you some love E and I hope all is okay.


----------



## TriTri

Me too @ebonycat 
I hope everything is okay? You've not been on here this month .


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> I know this isn't a "trivia" issue but I've not seen @ebonycat in a while, so just sending you some love E and I hope all is okay.


Mrs F and @TriTri , I pm'd her on Thursday but had no reply. Last time she was on was 31st March I believe. Rather worrying.


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Mrs F and @TriTri , I pm'd her on Thursday but had no reply. Last time she was on was 31st March I believe. Rather worrying.


Yes, she was getting her scan results, wasn't she? And struggling with her eyesight to type on here? I do hope she is ok.


----------



## Charity

I hope she is OK. I wonder if she is having some treatment.


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> I know this isn't a "trivia" issue but I've not seen @ebonycat in a while, so just sending you some love E and I hope all is okay.





TriTri said:


> Me too @ebonycat
> I hope everything is okay? You've not been on here this month .





Cully said:


> Mrs F and @TriTri , I pm'd her on Thursday but had no reply. Last time she was on was 31st March I believe. Rather worrying.





TriTri said:


> Yes, she was getting her scan results, wasn't she? And struggling with her eyesight to type on here? I do hope she is ok.





Charity said:


> I hope she is OK. I wonder if she is having some treatment.


Morning all,
I'm so sorry for not being on here, I've been really struggling lately.
Eyesight is really concerning me. Every four to five minutes both eyes go blurry & I can't see anything for about five minutes, sometimes it's for longer. This happens 24/7.

I went & had a MRI Brain scan, didn't hear anything from the hospital. I tried to chase it up but no one knew where or who my consultant was going to be (this was just the start of the madness!!!).

Since then the only 'word' I've heard about who my consultant is, my results & what is actually going on is by the 'copy' of the letters that the hospital sends to your GP's.

I then finally got a consultants name & left a message with his secretary, didn't hear from her straight away but a couple of days later to be told my 'case' has been talked about & I'm now being referred to a different consultant. Bare in mind I've still not actually talked to a Dr yet....

I couldn't contact this new consultant on Thursday/ Friday as his secretary had only just received my details.
I've been told I 'should' hear from her (his secretary) this week.
Also bare in mind that I was referred to neurology from ophthalmology as an emergency patient.

I looked up my new consultants name on the hospital website, plus on google.
Apparently he's a leading Dr in Brain tumours & he covers South Essex & North London.

From the copy letters that I've received that the hospital have sent to my GP the scan shows hydrocephalus (water on the Brain).
It shows gross/ marked swelling on both optic nerves & haemorrhages.
The scan has also picked up on a few other things but until I actually speak with the consultant I dont know what they are.
They've also looked into my past medical history, past MRI scans etc (I've had a few in the last fifteen years) & again things have been picked up which again I can't say much about until I speak with the consultant.

On Saturday I received a copy of a report letter that they sent to my GP detailing past MRI scans/ past history/ in which hospital I was being treated at, for that condition.
The letter knocked me back a bit as it detailed things that I have never been made aware of.

The past week I'm now suffering with headaches (I very rarely get headaches), I'm on strong painkillers from my GP but they aren't even touching the pain that I'm getting.
I'm trying to keep busy but it's hard because every five minutes I'm technically blind.
I'm failing asleep all the time but when I get into bed I can't stay asleep (I fall asleep easily enough but within an hour I'm awake again, this happens all the time, so I never feel rested).

I don't have a tv so going online/ on here, reading book etc is my pleasure. I can't do that because not only is my sight going/ then coming back constantly but my eyes hurt & now the headaches are hurting me.

I hope everyone is ok & managing the best they can.
About two weeks ago we had two or three days of blissful sun, since then it's been freezing cold & we have even had snow showers but thankfully it didn't snow hard, or settle.

So I'm hoping I hear from my consultant this week, with what my results are & the treatments I need/ if any.

Thank you for thinking of me, I've been so very low this last month & then when we heard Stef ( Chillminx) had died I just broke down for a few days. Uncontrollable crying.

On top of all that this last week I had to have two of my rats pts.
I know you shouldn't have favourites but one of them, Holly, was just so loving, adored being cuddled, licked you, just generally got so excited to see you & to be held.
I think in all the time I've had rats she was in the top five of the sweetest ratties.

Sending love to you all xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @ebonycat  what a torrid time you've been having. I'm so sorry.

Firstly, I'm extra sorry to read about your beloved ratties, poor sweet little ones. Run free, little squeakers xx

Secondly, what a complete and utter health nightmare. I know I keep suggesting to people that they contact PALS but I really think you should. This is a scary amount of information to be dealing with and you having to chase like this is entirely unacceptable, particularly when you are having such debilitating symptoms. Headaches like that mean you'll barely be able to function, particularly with no sleep. It makes me so mad for you. I hope your mum will be able to be involved in these upcoming appointments in some way, even if it's on a video call, as it's all just too much to take in on your own I think.

Oh, E  I'm not going to say don't google and don't worry. I wish I could do something to help you. If you need anything doing that I can at a distance PLEASE ask. Seriously. Anything.

I shall hold you in my thoughts, sending you love and strength to get through all these tough days. Fingers and paws crossed you hear soon about contact with the consultant...but really, truly, PALS. Please contact them, if you can have someone "inside" the hospital able to check stuff for you, it will help the process.

Kisses from Oscar xxx


----------



## Charity

You are always in my thoughts @ebonycat, I know you must be feeling you're in a never ending nightmare. I'm so sorry you've had the added pain of losing your ratties. I do hope you get more action from your consultant soon, is it any good contacting your GP and getting him/ her to try and hurry things up? Sending you lots of love and a hug from me and Bunty and Toppy. I agree with @Mrs Funkin you should contact PALS to give you some help and support, it is a lot to deal with by yourself.


----------



## SbanR

@ebonycat thank you for your update. It sounds truly horrendous, and so scary, what you're going through. Struggling on your own trying to chase up information and consultants is too much; do please follow Mrs F advice about getting help from PALS.
I'm also sorry to hear you've lost two of your ratties, one of them your favourite too

Sending lots of love and strength. I'll hold you in my thoughts. Xx


----------



## lullabydream

Oh @ebonycat I have so missed you, and your humour, your wit and you being upbeat in everything. I can feel your sadness, frustration and unbelievable feeling of lost coming through your post and it is so sad. Its not our amazing ebonycat.

Sending hugs, from us all. Definitely hope you hear something soon.


----------



## Cully

What an awful time for you @ebonycat. I'm gutted for you about the loss of your dear ratties. Life sure knows how to kick someone when they're down.
I agree about PALS. You need to know everything is being done to help, and not all this frightening delay all the time.
Sending you loads of positive thoughts, crossed fingers and paws that you get to speak to someone who is helpful asap.
Will be thinking of you






xx Cully.


----------



## GingerNinja

Oh @ebonycat how awful! I wish I could just give you a cuddle.
Please take Mrs F's advice to get some support/help poppet as it's so much to deal with on your own xx


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @ebonycat  what a torrid time you've been having. I'm so sorry.
> 
> Firstly, I'm extra sorry to read about your beloved ratties, poor sweet little ones. Run free, little squeakers xx
> 
> Secondly, what a complete and utter health nightmare. I know I keep suggesting to people that they contact PALS but I really think you should. This is a scary amount of information to be dealing with and you having to chase like this is entirely unacceptable, particularly when you are having such debilitating symptoms. Headaches like that mean you'll barely be able to function, particularly with no sleep. It makes me so mad for you. I hope your mum will be able to be involved in these upcoming appointments in some way, even if it's on a video call, as it's all just too much to take in on your own I think.
> 
> Oh, E  I'm not going to say don't google and don't worry. I wish I could do something to help you. If you need anything doing that I can at a distance PLEASE ask. Seriously. Anything.
> 
> I shall hold you in my thoughts, sending you love and strength to get through all these tough days. Fingers and paws crossed you hear soon about contact with the consultant...but really, truly, PALS. Please contact them, if you can have someone "inside" the hospital able to check stuff for you, it will help the process.
> 
> Kisses from Oscar xxx





Charity said:


> You are always in my thoughts @ebonycat, I know you must be feeling you're in a never ending nightmare. I'm so sorry you've had the added pain of losing your ratties. I do hope you get more action from your consultant soon, is it any good contacting your GP and getting him/ her to try and hurry things up? Sending you lots of love and a hug from me and Bunty and Toppy. I agree with @Mrs Funkin you should contact PALS to give you some help and support, it is a lot to deal with by yourself.





SbanR said:


> @ebonycat thank you for your update. It sounds truly horrendous, and so scary, what you're going through. Struggling on your own trying to chase up information and consultants is too much; do please follow Mrs F advice about getting help from PALS.
> I'm also sorry to hear you've lost two of your ratties, one of them your favourite too
> 
> Sending lots of love and strength. I'll hold you in my thoughts. Xx





lullabydream said:


> Oh @ebonycat I have so missed you, and your humour, your wit and you being upbeat in everything. I can feel your sadness, frustration and unbelievable feeling of lost coming through your post and it is so sad. Its not our amazing ebonycat.
> 
> Sending hugs, from us all. Definitely hope you hear something soon.





Cully said:


> What an awful time for you @ebonycat. I'm gutted for you about the loss of your dear ratties. Life sure knows how to kick someone when they're down.
> I agree about PALS. You need to know everything is being done to help, and not all this frightening delay all the time.
> Sending you loads of positive thoughts, crossed fingers and paws that you get to speak to someone who is helpful asap.
> Will be thinking of you
> View attachment 466450
> xx Cully.





GingerNinja said:


> Oh @ebonycat how awful! I wish I could just give you a cuddle.
> Please take Mrs F's advice to get some support/help poppet as it's so much to deal with on your own xx


Thank you all so very much for your love & support. It's much valued & needed.

With regards to the copy letter I received on Saturday (it was from ophthalmology to neurology).
Detailing some of my past & present medical history, MRI/ CT scan results I've had in the last fifteen years.
Most of which has never been discussed with me, I was extremely upset & angry after reading that letter on Saturday.

As soon as this neurosurgeon gets in touch I will talk to him about it all.
I've wrote down everything that I want to ask/ discuss with him.
If he tells me/ finds out that some of my present medical issues could/ should have been picked up on & treatment could have prevented the medical issues I'm now suffering with, I will contact PALS straight away.
This is completely unacceptable, one scan that picked up of some issues was done in 2017, so they can't put the missed diagnosis onto the Covid pandemic.
My health declined big time in April/ May last year, It started with what I thought was just a nagging cough.
I was admitted into hospital in May for two weeks. Left with no official diagnosis. Then I was rushed back into hospital in June for another two weeks. Left with still no official diagnosis, referred up to Brompton hospital in London.

This neurosurgeon is based in another different hospital (I have been there before, for back pain. About ten years ago).

My mum is really struggling to help me, she's doing all she can.
My step father is a complete waste of space. He can't even see/ help mum when she needs help/ support.
It's a twenty odd year problem with him.

Apart from when I have to go up to Brompton hospital in London (I qualify for hospital transport) mum has been driving me to the different hospitals.
The one I've now been referred to is closer to London, as soon as I get a confirmed date for whatever it may be for I will try & book hospital transport, as mum really can't drive there. I normally give directions on where she needs to go but as my sight is completely blurred every five minutes I can't be relied upon to be able to do that.

I guess the plus is that I've had both Covid vacations.

I know that I really do need extra support, I'm coping on/ off at the moment.
Mum & step father do have Lady if I'm struggling more than normal.
Even if she just goes & spends the day at their house. They take her to the local country park.

I'm just stuck in no mans land, what's my diagnosis, is it treatable, what's the treatments/ outlook etc.
I feel so old before my time, I'm still having to walk with a stick when I'm outside as I occasionally lose my balance, stepping up & down curbs are another issue.

I keep asking myself why/ how did all this happen.
Ive never smoked, haven't drunk alcohol in over twenty years & even before then it was only ever an occasional glass of wine.

I will just plod on & just pray that whatever is causing all this is treatable.
My mood swings are insane these last few months. I've always been able to have some control over my Aspergers, my moods etc but lately I just can't.

I pray that I hear from this neurosurgeon this week.

Again thank you all so very much for all your support, it takes me so long to type a message as I keep having to stop & wait for sight to return & also I have to keep enlarging the text.
It's a nightmare.

Anyway I guess I'll try & get some sleep.

Love to you all & to your furry family xx


----------



## lullabydream

ebonycat said:


> Thank you all so very much for your love & support. It's much valued & needed.
> 
> With regards to the copy letter I received on Saturday (it was from ophthalmology to neurology).
> Detailing some of my past & present medical history, MRI/ CT scan results I've had in the last fifteen years.
> Most of which has never been discussed with me, I was extremely upset & angry after reading that letter on Saturday.
> 
> As soon as this neurosurgeon gets in touch I will talk to him about it all.
> I've wrote down everything that I want to ask/ discuss with him.
> If he tells me/ finds out that some of my present medical issues could/ should have been picked up on & treatment could have prevented the medical issues I'm now suffering with, I will contact PALS straight away.
> This is completely unacceptable, one scan that picked up of some issues was done in 2017, so they can't put the missed diagnosis onto the Covid pandemic.
> My health declined big time in April/ May last year, It started with what I thought was just a nagging cough.
> I was admitted into hospital in May for two weeks. Left with no official diagnosis. Then I was rushed back into hospital in June for another two weeks. Left with still no official diagnosis, referred up to Brompton hospital in London.
> 
> This neurosurgeon is based in another different hospital (I have been there before, for back pain. About ten years ago).
> 
> My mum is really struggling to help me, she's doing all she can.
> My step father is a complete waste of space. He can't even see/ help mum when she needs help/ support.
> It's a twenty odd year problem with him.
> 
> Apart from when I have to go up to Brompton hospital in London (I qualify for hospital transport) mum has been driving me to the different hospitals.
> The one I've now been referred to is closer to London, as soon as I get a confirmed date for whatever it may be for I will try & book hospital transport, as mum really can't drive there. I normally give directions on where she needs to go but as my sight is completely blurred every five minutes I can't be relied upon to be able to do that.
> 
> I guess the plus is that I've had both Covid vacations.
> 
> I know that I really do need extra support, I'm coping on/ off at the moment.
> Mum & step father do have Lady if I'm struggling more than normal.
> Even if she just goes & spends the day at their house. They take her to the local country park.
> 
> I'm just stuck in no mans land, what's my diagnosis, is it treatable, what's the treatments/ outlook etc.
> I feel so old before my time, I'm still having to walk with a stick when I'm outside as I occasionally lose my balance, stepping up & down curbs are another issue.
> 
> I keep asking myself why/ how did all this happen.
> Ive never smoked, haven't drunk alcohol in over twenty years & even before then it was only ever an occasional glass of wine.
> 
> I will just plod on & just pray that whatever is causing all this is treatable.
> My mood swings are insane these last few months. I've always been able to have some control over my Aspergers, my moods etc but lately I just can't.
> 
> I pray that I hear from this neurosurgeon this week.
> 
> Again thank you all so very much for all your support, it takes me so long to type a message as I keep having to stop & wait for sight to return & also I have to keep enlarging the text.
> It's a nightmare.
> 
> Anyway I guess I'll try & get some sleep.
> 
> Love to you all & to your furry family xx


Definitely answers you need. I was in the same position not long ago, something on a scan had actually been dismissed twice by doctors. Luckily in the big scheme of things, it wasn't too important. However, it could have been a very different story so please so please complain. If you simply cannot would mum be able to do that so she doesn't feel so useless around you per se. Even though it's aassice help with Lady Dog sitting for you


----------



## Cully

Hope you manage to get some much needed sleep @ebonycat . Time to recharge your batteries. xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @ebonycat  It's such a lot for anyone to have to deal with, let alone when you haven't got full vision to be able to concentrate on things. PALS are not just for complaints, they are able to check up on stuff and chase appointments and I think it would be good for you to have some kind of hospital contact - especially with all you have going on.

I can do nothing except send love - until someone invents the teleporter. However, if I am not working and you need me for something, I can be with you in two hours I reckon.just shout xxx


----------



## huckybuck

Oh @ebonycat I am so saddened at hearing what you are going through. Being away from the forum this last year I have missed most of it (and feel dreadful about that) but I am trying to catch up with all my friends here.

Please know that I am thinking of you and sending love and if there is anything I can do please say. I'm not sure whereabouts in the country you are?

Its not much in the whole scheme of things but I am sending out healing thoughts and wishes for you that you will get whatever treatment you need as soon as possible and you will respond well to it and make a full recovery.


----------



## ebonycat

lullabydream said:


> Definitely answers you need. I was in the same position not long ago, something on a scan had actually been dismissed twice by doctors. Luckily in the big scheme of things, it wasn't too important. However, it could have been a very different story so please so please complain. If you simply cannot would mum be able to do that so she doesn't feel so useless around you per se. Even though it's aassice help with Lady Dog sitting for you





Cully said:


> Hope you manage to get some much needed sleep @ebonycat . Time to recharge your batteries. xx





Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @ebonycat  It's such a lot for anyone to have to deal with, let alone when you haven't got full vision to be able to concentrate on things. PALS are not just for complaints, they are able to check up on stuff and chase appointments and I think it would be good for you to have some kind of hospital contact - especially with all you have going on.
> 
> I can do nothing except send love - until someone invents the teleporter. However, if I am not working and you need me for something, I can be with you in two hours I reckon.just shout xxx





huckybuck said:


> Oh @ebonycat I am so saddened at hearing what you are going through. Being away from the forum this last year I have missed most of it (and feel dreadful about that) but I am trying to catch up with all my friends here.
> 
> Please know that I am thinking of you and sending love and if there is anything I can do please say. I'm not sure whereabouts in the country you are?
> 
> Its not much in the whole scheme of things but I am sending out healing thoughts and wishes for you that you will get whatever treatment you need as soon as possible and you will respond well to it and make a full recovery.


Evening friends & furry friends,
I hope you'll all ok & have had a good day.
No news yet from the hospital that I've been referred too, nor from the neurosurgeon that I've been referred too. 

If I've still not heard anything by lunchtime on Wednesday I'll try & contact the neurosurgeon's secretary.

Since all this constant on/ off blindness started everything is such a struggle.
Everything takes four times as long to get things done.

Example, today me & Lady spent some time with mum. Mum drove to a local country park, step father went off with Lady while me & mum stayed in the car & talked. In the last few weeks I have managed to take a slow walk around the park but the last few days my sight has been getting worse, the blindness is lasting longer.
But it's nice to get out & watch lady enjoy herself, she's fourteen this year, is diabetic & has had cataract surgery on both eyes but she can still run like a mad puppy when she wants too. Though right now she's on one of their beds (Ebony, Alfie & Lady have a tendency to sleep on each other's beds) in the living room, next to my feet & she's snoring so, so loud. 
We got back to mums house & had a cup of tea & decided to do a food shop.
I have a small'ish Morrison's opposite my house, but they don't stock a lot of different brands & both me & mum like certain things from our local'ish Sainsbury's.
Left Lady with step father, she adores him, I believe it's due to nearly fourteen years of sneakily giving her biscuits, slices of meat, cheese & everything he eats she gets a bit of . I'm the evil one for not giving her enough treats 
Anyway food shopping takes so long now, about a month ago I brought a large handheld Led magnifying glass as even when my sight returns I'm still struggling to see certain text/ print etc.
Then I have to keep stopping when my sight goes, I've always loved doing my food shop, but it's no fun lately.
Actually today wasn't so bad, Sainsbury's wasn't busy, the shelves were well stocked. I managed to have a slow walk around the clothes section & found two nice tops for the summer. Still no crop pj's in yet :Bawling
I have a slight obsession with Sainsbury's pj's, winter ones & summer crop pj's ones.
They normally do lovely cat or dog ones.
Lots of nice fresh fruit & veggies.
So apart from my on/ off sight loss, headaches, weakness in legs & unsteadiness the day wasn't that bad.

Alfie is fast asleep next to me on the sofa, Ebony is on 'her' vetbed on the breakfast bar ( she claimed the breakfast bar as her favourite sleeping spot years ago  & she loves vetbed to sleep on, she's always been a mixed up cat ).
Lady's still on the pet mattress by my feet.
The ratties have already demanded & been given their bedtime treats.

I think I've gone on for far too long, I'm even confusing myself now, ok that's not hard to do 

Sorry if there's any spelling mistakes, the text doesn't make sense or I've confused/ bored you 

You'll all so very special to me, I really don't know where I'd be without your love & support, especially in this last year.
Love you all xx


----------



## SbanR

You wouldn't ever bore me @ebonycat . I glad to see you managed to get out to the park for some fresh air, do a Sainsbury shop and now have your beloved companions by you.

I hope you get to speak to that consultant soon. Xx


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> You wouldn't ever bore me @ebonycat . I glad to see you managed to get out to the park for some fresh air, do a Sainsbury shop and now have your beloved companions by you.
> 
> I hope you get to speak to that consultant soon. Xx


You're too kind 

Just as I'm deciding to go up to bed Alfie has decided it's a great time to do the 'wall of death' around the living room & up & down the stairs :Hilarious

I really do hope I hear from this neurosurgeon real soon.
Trying to stay calm & not think of all the 'could' be's, but damn it's hard xx


----------



## TriTri

'Relieved to have heard from you @ebonycat and so sorry to hear about your dear ratties, RIP little ones .

I hope you get some news tomorrow and some clear information on what happens next. Please follow the advice of @Mrs Funkin, to share the load, as it sounds a lot to have to deal with. Yes, stay calm and positive, best wishes TriTri & Max.


----------



## ebonycat

TriTri said:


> 'Relieved to have heard from you @ebonycat and so sorry to hear about your dear ratties, RIP little ones .
> 
> I hope you get some news tomorrow and some clear information on what happens next. Please follow the advice of @Mrs Funkin, to share the load, as it sounds a lot to have to deal with. Yes, stay calm and positive, best wishes TriTri & Max.


Thank you xx


----------



## TriTri

ebonycat said:


> Thank you xx


Tell Alfie to behave!


----------



## Jojomomo

@ebonycat so sorry to hear you've had a tough time recently, RIP ratties. You could try calling the neuro doctors secretary again today, sometimes you need to chase people. I'd mention how much you're struggling, it may bump you up the list. I agree that PALS can be really helpful in terms of addressing concerns. Sending lots of love xxx


----------



## slartibartfast

It's been a month since Lucifer is here. 
My Overlord and saviour, my beautiful Devil! He is such a loving cat, always purring, always playful, with headbutts and kisses. And he is the one bringing Julian back to life. They are in love, BFF's, Julian is happy again. He was in such bad shape after losing Arthur and Delle, he stopped eating, he licked himself bald on the belly, now he has his little brother and is living again.
Today I saw Jules sitting in Arthur's favourite spot on the cat tree. It was a little strange seeing him there. Before Lucifer Jules won't even go into that room, like it was haunted or something. Now he and Lucy are playing there but it was the first time he sit on that sacred spot.
Everything is so f****d in my life, I'm way beyond the verge of nervous breakdown but he is my Morningstar, my gorgeous light in the darkness of my f****d soul!
I love you, Lucifer!!!


----------



## ebonycat

Jojomomo said:


> @ebonycat so sorry to hear you've had a tough time recently, RIP ratties. You could try calling the neuro doctors secretary again today, sometimes you need to chase people. I'd mention how much you're struggling, it may bump you up the list. I agree that PALS can be really helpful in terms of addressing concerns. Sending lots of love xxx


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

Evening friends & furry friends,

I was so hoping to have heard from this neurosurgeon at this other hospital by today ( well truthfully to have heard from ANY neurosurgeon way before now ).
But post came just after 9am today, no letters from any hospital, so I phoned the number I was given last week by the neurologist’s secretary.

Got through but the message said it wasn’t possible to put me through, nor could I leave a message.

So I phoned through to the neurologist main department, finally got through to someone that said my neurosurgeon’s secretary was OFF work today......... ggggrrrrr I could have cried.
I’ve never been a person that cries easily, always got told I have a stone cold heart !!
Unless it’s seeing an animal in pain or even just watching them play can make me shed tears :Arghh

The secretary this morning said my neurosurgeon’s secretary starts at 9am tomorrow, so I will try AGAIN.

I hope all slaves & their masters are well, it’s been sunny here but still chilly.
As I can’t read too much, can’t sleep :Bawling I’ve taken the last two/ three months  or so to organise my whole house.
My gosh the amount of stuff we humans hang on too 
I even found one ‘unpacked’ box in the cupboard under my stairs....... I moved in here in 2007 !!!!! 
It was just basically stuff I thought I wanted/ needed to keep.

Mum & step father have picked up & taken so much away.

I think the animals have been slightly scared I’m going to kick them out as well 

Praying I hear positive news tomorrow.

Take care everyone xx


----------



## ebonycat

slartibartfast said:


> It's been a month since Lucifer is here.
> My Overlord and saviour, my beautiful Devil! He is such a loving cat, always purring, always playful, with headbutts and kisses. And he is the one bringing Julian back to life. They are in love, BFF's, Julian is happy again. He was in such bad shape after losing Arthur and Delle, he stopped eating, he licked himself bald on the belly, now he has his little brother and is living again.
> Today I saw Jules sitting in Arthur's favourite spot on the cat tree. It was a little strange seeing him there. Before Lucifer Jules won't even go into that room, like it was haunted or something. Now he and Lucy are playing there but it was the first time he sit on that sacred spot.
> Everything is so f****d in my life, I'm way beyond the verge of nervous breakdown but he is my Morningstar, my gorgeous light in the darkness of my f****d soul!
> I love you, Lucifer!!!


----------



## ebonycat

@slartibartfast It's lovely to hear Julian is happy again, oh sweet Lucifer you sweet, sweet boy.

Slarti is there any government help available to you in your country, for people in your position?

I completely understand how you feel & how hard it is sometimes just to wake up in the mornings.

I'm 44 & was born severely sight impaired, I also have Asperger syndrome.
I was under a leading eye hospital up in London for years.
I was denied a driving licence due to my impairment, but no one along the way, doctors, specialists, government workers etc offered me help or advice on what I could do to get help.

It took me up until six years ago of fighting & begging for help.
It also took this time to get an official autistic diagnosis.
Because up until about eight years ago I worked full time & many hours extra.
I also had my own place so I was 'classed' as able bodied & not in need of help.

Even with all my doctor's help we all just got nowhere fast.

Until I started seeing a different doctor who didn't take no crap from anyone.

It was a long fight.

I can only offer you my virtual love & support. I pray your life turns around for the better.
You have such a kind/ loving soul, you're our Polish cat guardian angel, our on the street cat friend.

God bless you dear friend xx


----------



## Cully

@ebonycat , how frustrating for you. I've had a few experiences with unreachable medical secretaries too. I hope everything goes your way today.
Hm, they say if you have still got unpacked boxes after 12 months of moving in then you don't need the items so dump them. I believe you have well and truly exceeded that time limit.
I don't know which is worse. Leaving boxes unpacked, or unpacking but never using the stuff, which is what I'm guilty of. If you looked in my kitchen cupboards you'd think a family of 5 lived here instead of just me.
Take care. Hope your day goes well for you xx.


----------



## TriTri

Hope you get somewhere today @ebonycat


----------



## slartibartfast

I've just, out of the blue, send a post via facebook to a psychiatrist in my area, teling about the crimes my so-called-mother(only on papers, for me she is just the monster) commtted, asking for help. The level of abuse have risen, she and her partner are trying to force me into suicide.


ebonycat said:


> @slartibartfast It's lovely to hear Julian is happy again, oh sweet Lucifer you sweet, sweet boy.
> 
> Slarti is there any government help available to you in your country, for people in your position?
> 
> I completely understand how you feel & how hard it is sometimes just to wake up in the mornings.
> 
> I'm 44 & was born severely sight impaired, I also have Asperger syndrome.
> I was under a leading eye hospital up in London for years.
> I was denied a driving licence due to my impairment, but no one along the way, doctors, specialists, government workers etc offered me help or advice on what I could do to get help.
> 
> It took me up until six years ago of fighting & begging for help.
> It also took this time to get an official autistic diagnosis.
> Because up until about eight years ago I worked full time & many hours extra.
> I also had my own place so I was 'classed' as able bodied & not in need of help.
> 
> Even with all my doctor's help we all just got nowhere fast.
> 
> Until I started seeing a different doctor who didn't take no crap from anyone.
> 
> It was a long fight.
> 
> I can only offer you my virtual love & support. I pray your life turns around for the better.
> You have such a kind/ loving soul, you're our Polish cat guardian angel, our on the street cat friend.
> 
> God bless you dear friend xx


Thank you for understanding and for being so awesome!


----------



## slartibartfast

CSI:Warsaw:
In this episode there is a case of stolen chicken liver, everyone was about to have it for breakfast but it dissapeared, eaten by criminals a.k.a. Lucifer Morningstar and Vala Mal Doran. Yep, those two are partners in crime and good furriends, often seen playing together.

Ash loves Lucy too, today I saw them cuddling together.


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> @ebonycat , how frustrating for you. I've had a few experiences with unreachable medical secretaries too. I hope everything goes your way today.
> Hm, they say if you have still got unpacked boxes after 12 months of moving in then you don't need the items so dump them. I believe you have well and truly exceeded that time limit.
> I don't know which is worse. Leaving boxes unpacked, or unpacking but never using the stuff, which is what I'm guilty of. If you looked in my kitchen cupboards you'd think a family of 5 lived here instead of just me.
> Take care. Hope your day goes well for you xx.





TriTri said:


> Hope you get somewhere today @ebonycat


And everyone else that's keeping up with what's going on with me 

Well up until Thursday I STILL had not heard from ANY hospital !! 

So Thursday just after 9am I phoned my 'supposed' neurosurgeon's secretary (well the number I tracked down!!).
No answer, so left it five minutes & dialled again, this time I actually got someone.
But the lady said that the secretary that I was wanting to speak to was in a meeting, did I want to leave a message & request a call back.
So I left a message, as I was explaining who I was etc. The lady said that I did have an appointment 'booked' & it's in the post, but she'd get my details up & tell me over the phone now.

I thought great finally, but then she said the date....... 
20th MAY !!!!! 

And then I thought I'd just check something, asked her if it was a face to face appointment, or 'over' the phone.

It's over the phone ....

I thought I'd wait to get a call back from consultant's actual secretary & explain what's going on & that three eye clinics that I've visited since all this losing sight every five minutes first started have all stressed to me that this is an emergency case.

I had an eye clinic appointment booked for Friday afternoon (yesterday), it was booked by the first eye clinic as a 'see what's happening so far appointment so I also thought I'd stress to them as well that loss of sight is getting worse, etc.

Well I had no phone call back from neurosurgeon's secretary.

Yesterday afternoon I went to my 'local' smaller hospital where my eye clinic appointment was.
Nurses took me through all the different tests, yet again.
Then waited to see eye Dr.
All the while I was getting more & more stressed, upset & angry.
Finally he called me in, asked how I was :Bawling
And asked me for an update on what's being done.
Hmmm.........
Honestly with all that I've been through this last year (medical wise), including all that I've been through in the last fifteen years I've never completely lost it at a Dr before.

He was completely shocked, asked me why I hadn't spoken to or seen a neurologist/ neurosurgeon yet????
Errrr you tell me Dr..
Couldn't understand why I hadn't even got told my MRI Brain scan results???

He was (I hope, I'm really losing faith in doctors) actually really kind, said that he'd email the neurosurgeon & request he speak/ see (I can understand the first appointment could be over the phone) me sooner.
He said that the 20th May was unacceptable.
He confirmed what I already knew, that not only is the every few/five minutes blindness happening for longer but that my actual sight is now getting worse.
He also confirmed to me another of what I already knew, that if this water on the brain/ hydrocephalus isn't treated urgently I could lose my sight completely & for lifelong.

So......

Today in the post was my letter/ phone appointment from the hospital where the neurosurgeon is based.
Nothing else, just the date/ time.
Not even telling me who the neurosurgeon is. 
I only know who it is because of all the phoning around I've been doing.

Now I guess I have to wait again & see if I get a call regarding if the two (well it's actually three) hospitals have been in touch with each other.

I think I'll will wait until Wednesday & phone the neurosurgeon's secretary & repeat what the eye Dr I saw yesterday told me. 
I'll also explain yet again that my sight is getting worse & the blindness is lastly for longer.

I'm also going to give PALS a phone call on Monday & see what they say to me & if they can help me at all.

I was at such breaking point yesterday.

Feel a little better in myself today, still only getting roughly two/ three hours of sleep a night.

I have to say again, Thank you so much for your well wishes & support, I have to especially say a HUGE Thank you to @Mrs Funkin & the most Handsomest Oscar Woo xxxx
The card was just the pick me up that I really needed to keep going.
So thank you xx

I hope the sun is shining where you all are & you're all having a nice weekend.
Love to you all & to your furry family members xx


----------



## SbanR

Sending my continued love and support @ebonycat . You are a very strong woman. I hope you have better success next week.


----------



## Charity

I agree @ebonycat, you are very strong and I really understand your utter frustration. I hope things will get speeded up now. Sending you a big hug xx


----------



## huckybuck

Oh I can totally understand your frustration and I’m not surprised you lost it after what you have been going through. I really hope this Dr can try to get you some answers and get things moving for you. I do think just being able to off load on Pals might help (and again they may be able to get things moving too with a bit of luck).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @ebonycat - it makes me so mad! Why can't someone just find out what the blooming heck is going on for you and sort it out? I have every confidence that PALS are just the people to do this. I'm angry on your behalf - where is the ownership of actually sorting things out for you? Don't get me on my high horse. Please please PLEASE call PALS.

It's just a little note. There's no need to thank me. I do mean it though xx


----------



## blkcat

@ebonycat I'm sorry you haven't got your MRI results, it's really the pits waiting. I'm my (sadly pretty extensive now) experience of dealing with neurosurgeons, no news is good news.

If they're making your wait, it's usually because they don't think your results are an imminent danger to you. Uncertainty feels awful, but when we get long dated appointments it's sort of a relief. It's really a good thing not being called in the same week as your MRI.

I know it's an odd way round to think about it, but I hope that makes your feel a little bit better.

When your find out who your neurosurgeon is, if s/he has an assistant, try to get their number. They have more clout than you would think and they're much more direct than dealing with their secretary.

They should still give you answers though. I hope everything works out for you soon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So today we went for a BBQ with Mabel (well, her mum and dad really)...just look at her 

Oscar was a bit miffed when I got home smelling of woofer I think!


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> So today we went for a BBQ with Mabel (well, her mum and dad really)...just look at her
> 
> Oscar was a bit miffed when I got home smelling of woofer I think!
> 
> View attachment 466875
> View attachment 466876
> View attachment 466877
> View attachment 466878
> View attachment 466879


Mabel is beautiful, I wish we had one that size. It's Purdey's 2nd birthday today. Bunty and Toppy have stayed out in the garden most of the day, they don't do doggie parties.

Here she is earlier on HER sofa









and at her favourite doggie meadow last week where she has loads of fun


----------



## ewelsh

Happy 2nd birthday beautiful Purdey xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww Happy Birthday Purdey  I'm glad you've had a lovely day.

(Mabel is only five months so will get a bit bigger I'm sure but hopefully not too much, she's so cute this size)


----------



## SbanR

Happy birthday Purdey.


----------



## huckybuck

Happy Birthday Purdey - she is a beautiful girl!


----------



## lullabydream

Happy Birthday Purdey

She's turned into such a beautiful girl. I mean she was such a cute adorable puppy, so I shouldn't be surprised!


----------



## slartibartfast

Happy Birthday Purdey!!!!


----------



## TriTri

Belated Happy Birthday Purdey. How time has flown by, but your still a young-in xx


----------



## Cully

@Charity , sorry beautiful Purdey, I missed your birthday, so sending some belated wishes. You certainly have grown into a lovely looking girl (or should that be lady now?)


----------



## Cully

@ebonycat , good for you girl giving the doctor what for! Perhaps now something will be done asap. I couldn't believe they gave you a 20th May appointment :Jawdrop, what were they thinking of?
Hope you get something positive from PALS today.
Oh, and thanks for such a detailed update, it must have taken quite a while to write with all the stopping and starting. You so deserve something good to happen after all you've been through xx.


----------



## popcornsmum

@Charity Happy Belated Birthday to Purdey! I am sorry I missed her special day but hope it was a good one and B&T enjoyed it too!


----------



## SbanR

What's the latest on dear Popcorn @popcornsmum 
Kissing and swiping well?


----------



## popcornsmum

SbanR said:


> What's the latest on dear Popcorn @popcornsmum
> Kissing and swiping well?


Haha! Well did you see my post about her pooping on my hair straightners? 
Now I have a new pair she is forgiven for that mishap!

The other week she met 2 neighbourhood cats through the window and I finally thought she was making friends but no she spat at one yesterday and hissed at the other so thats going well! 
Other than that she's all sweetness and light butter wouldn't melt!


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> Haha! Well did you see my post about her pooping on my hair straightners?
> Now I have a new pair she is forgiven for that mishap!
> 
> The other week she met 2 neighbourhood cats through the window and I finally thought she was making friends but no she spat at one yesterday and hissed at the other so thats going well!
> Other than that she's all sweetness and light butter wouldn't melt!
> View attachment 467074


Well, you did acknowledge at the time she wasn't to blame. It was all your own fault
May she continue to go from strength to strength!


----------



## ewelsh

@AstroKitties just wondering how little Luna got on yesterday?


----------



## AstroKitties

ewelsh said:


> @AstroKitties just wondering how little Luna got on yesterday?


She's doing well thank you @ewelsh Quite wobbly and looks depressed in the cone they put on. Got some onsies arriving today to try else we'll take everything off and monitor her very closely with her licking. Looks very neat so hoping she leaves it alone and it doesn't get infected.


----------



## Maurey

I’m currently on day 4 of trying to transfer my pets’ microchip info to my account on this damned registry. First they kept trying to tell me to contact the previous owner of Jumanji to transfer ownership, when I had already told them that she was chipped by the now-deceased breeder with her own details registered. :Banghead After some more faffing about, they finally transferred Jum to my account.

Now I’m being given the runaround with Chips’ chip. He was chipped at a clinic, but he still has the default clinic details (so he’s effectively registered w/ the clinic only at the mo). The registry told me I need to go through them. Annoying, but sure, fine, whatever.
The clinic is some way away, so I just called to find out if they could do it over the phone. According to the receptionist, they can’t do it at all, and could only tell me the number of the chip. Apparently the details to register Chips’ chip properly had been emailed to the breeder at the time of chipping, and that would have to be accessed. When I already told them the person who had the cat chipped is dead, so nobody has access to it. When I reiterated this, the receptionist then told me that I have to get this fixed through the registry. The guy from the registry got back to me and said that they could change the entry, or give me the details from the entry so I could add him to my account myself. Guess I’m going to a clinic that my animals would never go to otherwise purely so that I can get a cat’s microchip details changed, assuming the receptionist was being dense and they can actually do that :Shifty Do I just sign him up for a general exam he doesn’t need (he’s getting one soon when both get their rabies booster) purely so that he can get his chip changed? Would another clinic be able to do the same, or would it have to specifically be the one he was chipped at?
It took me a while to find the database they were both registered at by the breeder, so they’re already sorted with my details with another two services, but I’d rather be super safe than sorry.

Sorry for the rant, just needed to get my customer service frustrations out there. The breeder/former owner of my cats was a family friend, so I’m glad that I put off getting their chips sorted for a couple months, so I could heal a bit. Still doesn’t make it super easy, but I can’t imagine doing it two months ago.


----------



## ewelsh

AstroKitties said:


> She's doing well thank you @ewelsh Quite wobbly and looks depressed in the cone they put on. Got some onsies arriving today to try else we'll take everything off and monitor her very closely with her licking. Looks very neat so hoping she leaves it alone and it doesn't get infected.


Oh bless her, those cones are so silly, I don't understand why some vets still dish them out, a baby grow or onsie will be much more comfy. None of my girls caused me any issues after their spay, so I hope you have the same with Luna x


----------



## AstroKitties

ewelsh said:


> Oh bless her, those cones are so silly, I don't understand why some vets still dish them out, a baby grow or onsie will be much more comfy. None of my girls caused me any issues after their spay, so I hope you have the same with Luna x


She's a little houdini. Put her in it, she got out. Put her in it again, she got out. Put cone back on.

Husband saw her lick her wound area.

I reckon she will be fine without anything but need to wait till husband happy that vet is happy after send requested photo to them tomorrow


----------



## Maurey

AstroKitties said:


> She's a little houdini. Put her in it, she got out. Put her in it again, she got out. Put cone back on.
> 
> Husband saw her lick her wound area.
> 
> I reckon she will be fine without anything but need to wait till husband happy that vet is happy after send requested photo to them tomorrow


Tbh it's one of those things where it's better safe than sorry, especially if external stitches are used, for the first few days to the first week. Some cats will chew and pull at stitches, not just lick.


----------



## AstroKitties

Maurey said:


> Tbh it's one of those things where it's better safe than sorry, especially if external stitches are used, for the first few days to the first week. Some cats will chew and pull at stitches, not just lick.


Yeah I know it's for the best but she looks thoroughly depressed in it.

Very pleased with the wound and wouldn't want it to get infected so I'll just have to keep putting up with the sad starey eyes she gives only me for a few days.


----------



## Maurey

AstroKitties said:


> Yeah I know it's for the best but she looks thoroughly depressed in it.
> 
> Very pleased with the wound and wouldn't want it to get infected so I'll just have to keep putting up with the sad starey eyes she gives only me for a few days.
> 
> View attachment 467239


Oh wow, that's a very neatly done incision line, should heal wonderfully. I'm still really unused to seeing side spays. Jum's tummy spay healed nicely, and fairly quickly, though her tummy fur took ages to grow back! I imagine that would be much less of a wait with a side spay.

This was something like 2 or 3 weeks after her spay, back when she was a tiny cute thing


----------



## SbanR

Maurey said:


> Oh wow, that's a very neatly done incision line, should heal wonderfully. I'm still really unused to seeing side spays. Jum's tummy spay healed nicely, and fairly quickly, though her tummy fur took ages to grow back! I imagine that would be much less of a wait with a side spay.
> 
> This was something like 2 or 3 weeks after her spay, back when she was a tiny cute thing
> View attachment 467240


Agree she's cute; can't agree about the "tiny"!!


----------



## AstroKitties

Maurey said:


> This was something like 2 or 3 weeks after her spay, back when she was a tiny cute thing
> View attachment 467240


Agree, she's cute but not tiny. What breed is she?


----------



## Maurey

Whoops, double posted, WiFi is being a little slow. She’s a Maine Coon :>

or apparently not? Anyway, she looks fairly large in summer, despite still being classed a bit small to do well as a show neuter, despite being over 6kg. She still looks pretty small, nearly shorthaired with her winter coat, as she’s yet to grow her adult fur in. She’s stuck in kitten mods still haha.


----------



## AstroKitties

Maurey said:


> She's a Maine Coon


Wow, she's gorgeous. Knew they are a big breed but never seen one relative to someone before. Huge.


----------



## Cully

@AstroKitties , when Misty was spayed I asked the vet why her wound was on her side. I was expecting it to be along her tummy area.
He said they preferred that way with young cats as it didn't restrict their movements so much as a tummy stitch. And knowing how difficult it is to limit their activity...........?!
She wasn't given a cone. He just told me to just keep an eye on her and *try* to keep her quiet.
No chance. When we got home she was out of her carrier and up the curtains.
The stitches didn't seem to bother her after her initial curiosity.
It was interesting though that she had just one long suture instead of several individual ones.
I'm sure she'll be fine.


----------



## SbanR

Yippee! Our library has opened and we're allowed in to browse n pick! 
So half an hour but they don't seem too strict on time; instead, keeping a check of numbers.
It's wonderful to be able to browse the shelves again. I found the latest book by one of my favourite authors


----------



## Maurey

Sounds lovely! I mainly read on my kindle nowadays, for practicality’s sake, though I do still love a good old fashioned book.

I was hoping to take one of my cats for a walk during my lunch break today, as the weather was looking good, but of course it started to hail by the time I got dressed. Here’s hoping the weather stops being temperamental soon. We went from 20 C to subzero at night again :/


----------



## popcornsmum

SbanR said:


> Yippee! Our library has opened and we're allowed in to browse n pick!
> So half an hour but they don't seem too strict on time; instead, keeping a check of numbers.
> It's wonderful to be able to browse the shelves again. I found the latest book by one of my favourite authors


Yay! Ooh which author and book??!


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> Yay! Ooh which author and book??!


John Sand ford. Masked Prey


----------



## ebonycat

Evening all,

Firstly I have to say a HUGE I’m so very sorry that I’ve been so off & on here this last month or so, all due to my loss of sight every few minutes.
I’ve really missed you all, to the point I’ve even noticed my mental health has really suffered badly because of it.

I will try & keep this update short haha...
Oh what a horrid week I’ve had.
It’s been that bad that I completely broke down today as I just can’t cope no more. It’s too hard.

Had to force myself to go food shopping this morning, on way home I just cracked when snapping at mum. I’ve been extremely snappy with her these last few weeks.
Anyway I just asked mum is she’d have Lady dog for the night (as it’s so nice weather wise today).
I’m coping ok with the animals, I’ll never be nasty to them. But all this hospital problems are getting to me.
Anyway she said her & my step father will gladly have her for the weekend, to give me a chance to get my head together again.
So I haven’t got Lady here this weekend.

Anyway regarding this week, to cut it short I spent most of the week with my phone in my hand, just in case it rang!!!! Haha chance would be a fine thing.
I actually spent a FULL 3 DAYS ringing 3 different hospitals (I’m now under 3 different hospitals for my eyes).
To beg for help on getting urgent treatment for this Hydrocephalus (fluid on the brain, which I believe is causing my sight loss. As well as there ‘might’ be something else in my brain, tumour ‘maybe’. I don’t fully know as I’ve still not spoken too, nor had a report from the neurosurgeon).

The neurosurgeon secretary is a complete waste of time. Ringing her phone number on & off for 3 DAYS, to try & get through to her.
Can’t leave a message on her phone as her voice message states that her phone isn’t excepting voice message. But she does not answer her damn phone.

I finally got somewhere with a secretary at the local small hospital eye clinic that I went to on Friday last week.
She was so helpful, I did apologise for my panicked & very stressed voice.
And she actually called me straight back after she had spoken to the eye doctor that I saw on Friday.
He told me on Friday that he’d email the neurosurgeon & stress he needs to see me urgently as not only am I losing my sight every few minutes all day, every day, but my actual sight has got a lot worse.
Yesterday in the post I received a copy of that letter. So I know that he sent it.

So now it’s just the matter of hearing from the neurosurgeon at the other hospital. By letter or by phone.
Well so far I’ve not received a phone call.

I also phoned PALS.
Well I left a voice message, no phone call back.
Left another message the next day, still no call back.
Phoned again that afternoon, finally spoke to a lady but after explaining everything she basically said that they can’t help me......yet!!
Apparently I’ve just got to wait to hear from this neurosurgeon.
That my treatment is being dealt with (errrr no it’s not that’s the problem).
So PALS wasn’t helpful for me.

I’m starting to get more problems from having Hydrocephalus, my walking has got worse, as has more often loss of balance, headaches.
One foot has been extremely painful the last two days, one minute freezing cold, loss of feeling etc the next too hot. Painful to walk etc.
Apparently it’s due to the nerves & bad circulation. This afternoon I’ve ordered a foot heat massage machine from Amazon, hopefully it will come either tomorrow or more than likely Sunday.
I’m in constant pain with it.

I do hope everyone else has had a good week & you all have a nice weekend.
Sending love & hugs.
Sorry if there’s any spelling mistakes, or if I’ve missed words out.... 
I’ve completely lost the plot this week xx


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> John Sand ford. Masked Prey


Ohhh I've just looked him up on Amazon, just my type of book.
I've so missed reading these last few months.
I'm having to not only enlarge my screen/text, I'm also having to use an LED large handheld magnifying glass.
Very annoying & extremely frustrating.


----------



## popcornsmum

SbanR said:


> John Sand ford. Masked Prey


Ooh! Have you read Michael Robotham? He's my all time fave author!

Ps update on shiteybitey she had another hairball yesterday and had anther bath but this time never went for me nor meowed so I think she's finally mellowing in her old age!  
Also she had an unneutered male friend up at the window meowing to her and she barely reacted just tried to boop him through the glass! I think she secretly likes the attention!


----------



## Charity

ebonycat said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Firstly I have to say a HUGE I'm so very sorry that I've been so off & on here this last month or so, all due to my loss of sight every few minutes.
> I've really missed you all, to the point I've even noticed my mental health has really suffered badly because of it.
> 
> I will try & keep this update short haha...
> Oh what a horrid week I've had.
> It's been that bad that I completely broke down today as I just can't cope no more. It's too hard.
> 
> Had to force myself to go food shopping this morning, on way home I just cracked when snapping at mum. I've been extremely snappy with her these last few weeks.
> Anyway I just asked mum is she'd have Lady dog for the night (as it's so nice weather wise today).
> I'm coping ok with the animals, I'll never be nasty to them. But all this hospital problems are getting to me.
> Anyway she said her & my step father will gladly have her for the weekend, to give me a chance to get my head together again.
> So I haven't got Lady here this weekend.
> 
> Anyway regarding this week, to cut it short I spent most of the week with my phone in my hand, just in case it rang!!!! Haha chance would be a fine thing.
> I actually spent a FULL 3 DAYS ringing 3 different hospitals (I'm now under 3 different hospitals for my eyes).
> To beg for help on getting urgent treatment for this Hydrocephalus (fluid on the brain, which I believe is causing my sight loss. As well as there 'might' be something else in my brain, tumour 'maybe'. I don't fully know as I've still not spoken too, nor had a report from the neurosurgeon).
> 
> The neurosurgeon secretary is a complete waste of time. Ringing her phone number on & off for 3 DAYS, to try & get through to her.
> Can't leave a message on her phone as her voice message states that her phone isn't excepting voice message. But she does not answer her damn phone.
> 
> I finally got somewhere with a secretary at the local small hospital eye clinic that I went to on Friday last week.
> She was so helpful, I did apologise for my panicked & very stressed voice.
> And she actually called me straight back after she had spoken to the eye doctor that I saw on Friday.
> He told me on Friday that he'd email the neurosurgeon & stress he needs to see me urgently as not only am I losing my sight every few minutes all day, every day, but my actual sight has got a lot worse.
> Yesterday in the post I received a copy of that letter. So I know that he sent it.
> 
> So now it's just the matter of hearing from the neurosurgeon at the other hospital. By letter or by phone.
> Well so far I've not received a phone call.
> 
> I also phoned PALS.
> Well I left a voice message, no phone call back.
> Left another message the next day, still no call back.
> Phoned again that afternoon, finally spoke to a lady but after explaining everything she basically said that they can't help me......yet!!
> Apparently I've just got to wait to hear from this neurosurgeon.
> That my treatment is being dealt with (errrr no it's not that's the problem).
> So PALS wasn't helpful for me.
> 
> I'm starting to get more problems from having Hydrocephalus, my walking has got worse, as has more often loss of balance, headaches.
> One foot has been extremely painful the last two days, one minute freezing cold, loss of feeling etc the next too hot. Painful to walk etc.
> Apparently it's due to the nerves & bad circulation. This afternoon I've ordered a foot heat massage machine from Amazon, hopefully it will come either tomorrow or more than likely Sunday.
> I'm in constant pain with it.
> 
> I do hope everyone else has had a good week & you all have a nice weekend.
> Sending love & hugs.
> Sorry if there's any spelling mistakes, or if I've missed words out....
> I've completely lost the plot this week xx


Oh @ebonycat, I could scream on your behalf. I'm so sorry you are going through all this stress on top of the actual problems you're experiencing. I do wish you had someone who could be speaking to all these people on your behalf and put some pressure on as all this remote contact is pretty useless. I'm trying to wrack my brains as to who could help now you've tried PALS without success. i looked at their website which states one of the things they do - 

*help resolve concerns or problems when you're using the NHS*
so much for that.

I wonder if @Mrs Funkin can suggest anyone else in the service who could help.

I don't know what else to suggest, it is so frustrating. Let's hope the letter to the neurosurgeon bears some weight.

Big weekend hug for you today from us all xx


----------



## SbanR

@ebonycat while walking Ollie earlier, I was just thinking you hadn't posted in a while.
I'm sorry to hear you're still not getting a response from the hospitals and that even PALS has let you down:Arghh
I so enjoyed being able to browse the shelves again, handling proper books!

@popcornsmum I've come across that author but haven't read his books. I'm not really into psychological thrillers. I much prefer a fast paced story. If there's humour, that's even better!
At my age, I need to get a move on!
Dear Popcorn you are horrid to her, calling her nasty names.
Can't blame her if she sometimes feels the need to give you some payback


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @ebonycat 

I've decided what I'm going to do, get in the teleporter, come down there and kick some arse. Oh if only...

I will actually think about what to do. My initial thought is actually to contact the Chief Exec - this is not a normal situation. I believe that when you write to them they have to respond to you. I'm very disappointed in the PALS response, I've never heard of them being so unhelpful before.

I'll think on it. In the meantime, if you are happy to, could you tell me which hospitals you are with and for what? Only so I can try to find details of the most appropriate people to contact for you.

I'm hopping mad on your behalf...chin up, we WILL get to the bottom of it xx


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @ebonycat I am lost for words and that is a rarity, I would join @Mrs Funkin and kick some butt too if I could. I really hope someone can come up with a suggestion for you to be able to move forward. Xxxx


----------



## ewelsh

@SbanR I love Library's, the smell when you walk through the door, polished wood and books wonderful smell, our Library is still closed as it relies on volunteers, most of our village are retired so understandably they are all reluctant to go in. I was forced to buy second hand books off Amazon for ages but even that has been stopped now or not advised. The price of a new book is outrageous  
I am with @popcornsmum I love a "who done it" thriller, currently into Simon McCleave


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> @SbanR I love Library's, the smell when you walk through the door, polished wood and books wonderful smell, our Library is still closed as it relies on volunteers, most of our village are retired so understandably they are all reluctant to go in. I was forced to buy second hand books off Amazon for ages but even that has been stopped now or not advised. The price of a new book is outrageous
> I am with @popcornsmum I love a "who done it" thriller, currently into Simon McCleave


I'm more into How it's done n How the baddie gets caught....or not.
It was just so lovely back in the library again, checking out books and reading snippets


----------



## Maurey

I mainly read fantasy, high fantasy, and a little supernatural/sci-fi. Apparently it’s not super mature, according to some people I know, but whatever  Reading is escapism for me. If I wanna imagine being in a fantasy world, more power to me.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I generally just read fluff nowadays, my concentration is so poor. However, a couple of years back I bought The Casual Vacancy from the charity shop (they do three paperbacks for £1 in our hospice shop - and funnily it was the “third” book, I just picked it up because there wasn’t anything else)...anyway, I started reading it recently thinking it wouldn’t be much cop. By page 16 I was thinking how much I was enjoying it - I’m only reading it in little bits but I’m really enjoying it. I have read the HO books and enjoyed them but didn’t think her “adult” writing would be as good as it is, so 33p well spent


----------



## Maurey

Mrs Funkin said:


> I generally just read fluff nowadays, my concentration is so poor. However, a couple of years back I bought The Casual Vacancy from the charity shop (they do three paperbacks for £1 in our hospice shop - and funnily it was the "third" book, I just picked it up because there wasn't anything else)...anyway, I started reading it recently thinking it wouldn't be much cop. By page 16 I was thinking how much I was enjoying it - I'm only reading it in little bits but I'm really enjoying it. I have read the HO books and enjoyed them but didn't think her "adult" writing would be as good as it is, so 33p well spent


I used to be able to read 3 books a week as a kid and a teenager. Now my ADD feels like it's at an all time high and I can't focus on a book for long, unless I hyper focus on it. In which case I'll read it in a day or two and accidentally miss meals along the way lmao.


----------



## popcornsmum

ewelsh said:


> @SbanR I love Library's, the smell when you walk through the door, polished wood and books wonderful smell, our Library is still closed as it relies on volunteers, most of our village are retired so understandably they are all reluctant to go in. I was forced to buy second hand books off Amazon for ages but even that has been stopped now or not advised. The price of a new book is outrageous
> I am with @popcornsmum I love a "who done it" thriller, currently into Simon McCleave


I like the smell of libraries too!!!


----------



## popcornsmum

SbanR said:


> @ebonycat while walking Ollie earlier, I was just thinking you hadn't posted in a while.
> I'm sorry to hear you're still not getting a response from the hospitals and that even PALS has let you down:Arghh
> I so enjoyed being able to browse the shelves again, handling proper books!
> 
> @popcornsmum I've come across that author but haven't read his books. I'm not really into psychological thrillers. I much prefer a fast paced story. If there's humour, that's even better!
> At my age, I need to get a move on!
> Dear Popcorn you are horrid to her, calling her nasty names.
> Can't blame her if she sometimes feels the need to give you some payback


You're missing out! His stories are fab!  
Popcorn knows she is spoilt and loved really as she has scoffed her face treats this morning and is currently sleeping on my pillow watching a spider climb the wall and doing nothing about it!  it's not our fault the neighbourhood cats are all adorable and friendly so come round for strokes and love and actually enjoy being stroked without taking our faces off!


----------



## popcornsmum

ebonycat said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Firstly I have to say a HUGE I'm so very sorry that I've been so off & on here this last month or so, all due to my loss of sight every few minutes.
> I've really missed you all, to the point I've even noticed my mental health has really suffered badly because of it.
> 
> I will try & keep this update short haha...
> Oh what a horrid week I've had.
> It's been that bad that I completely broke down today as I just can't cope no more. It's too hard.
> 
> Had to force myself to go food shopping this morning, on way home I just cracked when snapping at mum. I've been extremely snappy with her these last few weeks.
> Anyway I just asked mum is she'd have Lady dog for the night (as it's so nice weather wise today).
> I'm coping ok with the animals, I'll never be nasty to them. But all this hospital problems are getting to me.
> Anyway she said her & my step father will gladly have her for the weekend, to give me a chance to get my head together again.
> So I haven't got Lady here this weekend.
> 
> Anyway regarding this week, to cut it short I spent most of the week with my phone in my hand, just in case it rang!!!! Haha chance would be a fine thing.
> I actually spent a FULL 3 DAYS ringing 3 different hospitals (I'm now under 3 different hospitals for my eyes).
> To beg for help on getting urgent treatment for this Hydrocephalus (fluid on the brain, which I believe is causing my sight loss. As well as there 'might' be something else in my brain, tumour 'maybe'. I don't fully know as I've still not spoken too, nor had a report from the neurosurgeon).
> 
> The neurosurgeon secretary is a complete waste of time. Ringing her phone number on & off for 3 DAYS, to try & get through to her.
> Can't leave a message on her phone as her voice message states that her phone isn't excepting voice message. But she does not answer her damn phone.
> 
> I finally got somewhere with a secretary at the local small hospital eye clinic that I went to on Friday last week.
> She was so helpful, I did apologise for my panicked & very stressed voice.
> And she actually called me straight back after she had spoken to the eye doctor that I saw on Friday.
> He told me on Friday that he'd email the neurosurgeon & stress he needs to see me urgently as not only am I losing my sight every few minutes all day, every day, but my actual sight has got a lot worse.
> Yesterday in the post I received a copy of that letter. So I know that he sent it.
> 
> So now it's just the matter of hearing from the neurosurgeon at the other hospital. By letter or by phone.
> Well so far I've not received a phone call.
> 
> I also phoned PALS.
> Well I left a voice message, no phone call back.
> Left another message the next day, still no call back.
> Phoned again that afternoon, finally spoke to a lady but after explaining everything she basically said that they can't help me......yet!!
> Apparently I've just got to wait to hear from this neurosurgeon.
> That my treatment is being dealt with (errrr no it's not that's the problem).
> So PALS wasn't helpful for me.
> 
> I'm starting to get more problems from having Hydrocephalus, my walking has got worse, as has more often loss of balance, headaches.
> One foot has been extremely painful the last two days, one minute freezing cold, loss of feeling etc the next too hot. Painful to walk etc.
> Apparently it's due to the nerves & bad circulation. This afternoon I've ordered a foot heat massage machine from Amazon, hopefully it will come either tomorrow or more than likely Sunday.
> I'm in constant pain with it.
> 
> I do hope everyone else has had a good week & you all have a nice weekend.
> Sending love & hugs.
> Sorry if there's any spelling mistakes, or if I've missed words out....
> I've completely lost the plot this week xx


This all sounds very stressful and far more complicated than it needs to be if you are effectively communicated with!

I contacted PALS after my FIL had had an MRI and noone contacted him with the results for 5 months so he thought he was cancer free when actually it was already agressive which they also failed to tell him and had spread by which time there was only palliative care avail. 
PALS told me to request his hospital notes to see where the failing happened and also write a letter of complaint detailing the NHS failings and what outcome we ideally wanted. So I suggest maybe you do this! I hope you manage to get it sorted and all goes well.


----------



## blkcat

@ebonycat do you have the name of the neurosurgeon now on the letter? I'm wondering if there's a way you could find to bypass the secretary.

Even if it's just writing an email or addressing a letter to him, maybe the message isn't getting through. There's might be something listed on an NHS website somewhere.

They must understand how distressing your situation is. I wish someone could just have a chat with you.

Falling that, maybe you should turn up at A&E, get yourself in front of another doctor. Maybe someone can get attention from the right people?


----------



## huckybuck

Oh @ebonycat it all sounds utterly dreadful. Frustrating, upsetting and exhausting. I wish I could suggest something but I'm at a loss.

Just know that I am thinking of you and hoping you get some answers treatment ASAP. I'm not very good when it comes to prayer but will send positive healing speedy thoughts your way I promise xx


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Oh @ebonycat, I could scream on your behalf. I'm so sorry you are going through all this stress on top of the actual problems you're experiencing. I do wish you had someone who could be speaking to all these people on your behalf and put some pressure on as all this remote contact is pretty useless. I'm trying to wrack my brains as to who could help now you've tried PALS without success. i looked at their website which states one of the things they do -
> 
> *help resolve concerns or problems when you're using the NHS*
> so much for that.
> 
> I wonder if @Mrs Funkin can suggest anyone else in the service who could help.
> 
> I don't know what else to suggest, it is so frustrating. Let's hope the letter to the neurosurgeon bears some weight.
> 
> Big weekend hug for you today from us all xx


Thank you xx

Regarding PALS, I've used them before, years ago.
Apparently you have to phone different PALS, for different hospitals.
So the hospital I'm having issues with, where this neurosurgeon is based is just outside of London.
It's a fairly large hospital & apparently has one of the best neurologist departments.
I was completely gutted when the lady at PALS said they can't step in yet.
She said that according to my files my medical condition is being dealt with.
Could have fooled me..... I've been losing my sight on & off constantly for just over two months now.
I'm suffering headaches, which I've never really suffered with before.
I have a sickness feeling, that comes & goes.
My sleeping is nonexistent, I'm really struggling with behaviour changes. My moods can flick just like that. 
Loss of balance & leg weakness, which I've researched is one of the first signs of hydrocephalus.

I just don't know what else I can do to get this neurosurgeon to help treat me sooner & actually see me face to face, not over the blooming phone.

I'm just hoping that this new letter from the eye Dr that I saw last Friday will get me treated.

I'm terrified of losing my sight completely, I just really don't think I could cope with it.
I'm having a bad enough time as it is, let alone if it's permanent sight loss.

My mum has been constantly telling me that she'd phone & speak to these hospitals/ Drs, but that would make me feel so uncomfortable.
I'm 44 years old, I 'should' be able to sort this out myself, without 'mummy' stepping in to help me.
Also she's worse than me when it comes to losing it on the phone.....
I can normally keep it together, most of the time, but she can't.

On a positive note, I have had a better day 'mind wise' today.
Managed to get back on top of housework, did all the household jobs that I needed to get done.
Both Ebony & Alfie, much too their disapproval, have had a good brush.
I've been at Alfie's constant beck & call for strokes & cuddles. He's such a loving boy, not a lap cat at all but he'll lay as close to me as possible & just at his happiest when being stroked.
Food is at the top of most cats list of favourite things (it is with Ebony), but Alfie has never been food obsessed, he will always chose strokes above food.

It's been sunny here today, turned chilly this evening.

I hope you're all having a nice weekend. 
Love & hugs to you all & especially to your furry families xx

P.s sorry if there's any spelling mistakes or missed words. I've checked it a few times but I might have missed something xx


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> @ebonycat while walking Ollie earlier, I was just thinking you hadn't posted in a while.
> I'm sorry to hear you're still not getting a response from the hospitals and that even PALS has let you down:Arghh
> I so enjoyed being able to browse the shelves again, handling proper books!
> 
> @popcornsmum I've come across that author but haven't read his books. I'm not really into psychological thrillers. I much prefer a fast paced story. If there's humour, that's even better!
> At my age, I need to get a move on!
> Dear Popcorn you are horrid to her, calling her nasty names.
> Can't blame her if she sometimes feels the need to give you some payback


I do try & come on daily, typing is a real struggle. 
I should look into buying a tablet as that would be so much easier to read on.
I'm using my iPhone, have changed the size of the text, I also have to constantly make the text larger.
Extremely frustrating.

Oh ever since I could read I've been a complete bookworm.
Books were my friends growing up, I loved all books at different times. Well apart from horror, really don't like that. I think I've only managed to watch a handful of horrors in my life & all gave me nightmares for months afterwords.
Watching the news can even give me nightmares....

I do like a story that gets you trapped into the whole 'who did it' kind of thing.
I even occasionally like a good light hearted chick book, especially if I'm struggling at the time.

Going into a library, bookshop is heaven to me.
Love the smell of books.

I've had to scale my book buying, book collection right back.
Oh gosh getting rid of books is so hard.....


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @ebonycat
> 
> I've decided what I'm going to do, get in the teleporter, come down there and kick some arse. Oh if only...
> 
> I will actually think about what to do. My initial thought is actually to contact the Chief Exec - this is not a normal situation. I believe that when you write to them they have to respond to you. I'm very disappointed in the PALS response, I've never heard of them being so unhelpful before.
> 
> I'll think on it. In the meantime, if you are happy to, could you tell me which hospitals you are with and for what? Only so I can try to find details of the most appropriate people to contact for you.
> 
> I'm hopping mad on your behalf...chin up, we WILL get to the bottom of it xx


Thank you xx

I'm going to wait until the middle of next week to see if I hear from this neurosurgeon, with a response from the letter my local eye Dr sent him this week.

I've actually contacted the head of a hospital before, with a complaint. It many years ago but I do remember the matter was dealt with urgently & without any upset.

I will keep you all updated.

Ebony, Alfie & the five ratties are helping me de-stress.
They all seem to know when I need their love xx


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> Oh @ebonycat I am lost for words and that is a rarity, I would join @Mrs Funkin and kick some butt too if I could. I really hope someone can come up with a suggestion for you to be able to move forward. Xxxx


Thank you xx

I'm just completely upset/ mad at all these health professionals.
This last year I've heard so many people are being affected from delayed hospital appointments, scans, treatments etc.
All blamed on Covid.
I do understand they have been under so much stress & strain, but it's still peoples health being messed about with.
I've even heard of people's cancer treatment being put on hold etc.
I know I definitely have this hydrocephalus (fluid on the brain), I know both of my optic nerves, behind both eyes are severely swollen & need urgent treatment as there's too much fluid in my brain & it's causing all this on/ off blindness, constantly losing my balance, headaches, difficulty in sleeping, occasional sickness.

I'm just trying to cope with it all the best I can but it's such a struggle & damn I'm so scared of losing my sight permanently.

Able to put all that at the back of my head most of the time.

Thank you all for your love & support.
It means so much to me xx


----------



## Charity

@ebonycat, I found this charity which helps people with hydrocephalus.

shinecharity.org.uk/hydrocephalus

Why not contact them Monday and see how they can help.


----------



## ebonycat

popcornsmum said:


> This all sounds very stressful and far more complicated than it needs to be if you are effectively communicated with!
> 
> I contacted PALS after my FIL had had an MRI and noone contacted him with the results for 5 months so he thought he was cancer free when actually it was already agressive which they also failed to tell him and had spread by which time there was only palliative care avail.
> PALS told me to request his hospital notes to see where the failing happened and also write a letter of complaint detailing the NHS failings and what outcome we ideally wanted. So I suggest maybe you do this! I hope you manage to get it sorted and all goes well.


If I haven't heard from the neurosurgeon by middle of next week I'll do that.

Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

blkcat said:


> @ebonycat do you have the name of the neurosurgeon now on the letter? I'm wondering if there's a way you could find to bypass the secretary.
> 
> Even if it's just writing an email or addressing a letter to him, maybe the message isn't getting through. There's might be something listed on an NHS website somewhere.
> 
> They must understand how distressing your situation is. I wish someone could just have a chat with you.
> 
> Falling that, maybe you should turn up at A&E, get yourself in front of another doctor. Maybe someone can get attention from the right people?


I'm hoping the letter that the eye Dr that I saw last Friday sent to the neurosurgeon will get through to him.

The eye Dr I saw last Friday was extremely concerned with the severe condition of my optic nerves, the swelling has got worse.

Hopefully I'll hear something this week.

I will try & take a look on the NHS site, I'll try & look up on my neurosurgeon & see if I can bypass his secretary.
I'll have s hunt around.

Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> Oh @ebonycat it all sounds utterly dreadful. Frustrating, upsetting and exhausting. I wish I could suggest something but I'm at a loss.
> 
> Just know that I am thinking of you and hoping you get some answers treatment ASAP. I'm not very good when it comes to prayer but will send positive healing speedy thoughts your way I promise xx


Thank you xx

It's all so frustrating


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> @ebonycat, I found this charity which helps people with hydrocephalus.
> 
> shinecharity.org.uk/hydrocephalus
> 
> Why not contact them Monday and see how they can help.


Ohh thank you so much,
I'll give them a call on Monday xx


----------



## SbanR

ebonycat said:


> Ohh thank you so much,
> I'll give them a call on Monday xx


I do hope these people will be able to help you xx.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Found this little book in my local charity shop










it's hilarious and so, so true - one of the poems










if you can find a copy - buy it !!


----------



## blkcat

Read this the other day. I thought it was quite cute. Wondered if BLK could be a very distant descendant of the Hickory Dickory Dock cats.


----------



## white_shadow

.
Huh...........'seems that Exeter wasn't unique in that............

The last entry on that same FB page:
"In southern Tuscany, in the charming village of Montemerano can be seen in the parish church an ancient ex-door with the hole for the cat. It's incredible that the priest, centuries ago, had ri used as door a beautiful painting on wood dating back 1400. Now is famous as Madonna of cat door."​







.


----------



## popcornsmum

Here's one for @SbanR If you were a fish fish who had been hunted and left somewhere around the house where would you be hiding? :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh (and its not in the overflowing clean washing baskets nor under the duvet nor in the child's bedroom!) :Banghead


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no! Fish Fish! 

#disaster


----------



## ewelsh

popcornsmum said:


> Here's one for @SbanR If you were a fish fish who had been hunted and left somewhere around the house where would you be hiding? :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh (and its not in the overflowing clean washing baskets nor under the duvet nor in the child's bedroom!) :Banghead




Loulou did that once, thankfully I came in the room to find my poor goldfish gasping on the carpet, with Loulou knife and fork at the ready!

So I will bet, that your poor fish fish is in someone's tummy :Woot


----------



## slartibartfast

It's worming day today! Wish me luck, I will need it...


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> Here's one for @SbanR If you were a fish fish who had been hunted and left somewhere around the house where would you be hiding? :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh (and its not in the overflowing clean washing baskets nor under the duvet nor in the child's bedroom!) :Banghead


Oh Fish Fish, have you made good your escape this time?
Not hiding behind or under bookcase, sofa etc @popcornsmum ompus


----------



## Cully

@ebonycat, just popping in to say I'm thinking of you and hoping you have heard from someone (anyone) who is of some help to you medically. I'm appalled at how you're being treated when you so need help. Sending loads of hugs xx.


----------



## popcornsmum

SbanR said:


> Oh Fish Fish, have you made good your escape this time?
> Not hiding behind or under bookcase, sofa etc @popcornsmum ompus


I've checked all the usual haunts but no sign so it's a real mystery! She's probably dropped him inside a book like before and I shut him in! Lol she hasn't even given us any clues this time though


----------



## slartibartfast

The Overlords are wormed! And I survived, no mortal wounds or limbs torn apart.


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> I've checked all the usual haunts but no sign so it's a real mystery! She's probably dropped him inside a book like before and I shut him in! Lol she hasn't even given us any clues this time though


Oh dear
Perhaps she's finally eaten him There wasn't that much of him left after all; only a little snack, an accidental swallow:Shy:Yawn


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> @ebonycat, just popping in to say I'm thinking of you and hoping you have heard from someone (anyone) who is of some help to you medically. I'm appalled at how you're being treated when you so need help. Sending loads of hugs xx.


Thank you for thinking of me xx

I'm saying sorry to all of you a lot lately 

But I truly am sorry for not being on here much these last few months.

I emailed the Shine charity that @Charity posted the link for, but as yet not heard back.

But I will email again, maybe over the weekend.
As I've kind of had enough of all this :Arghh

Last night around 9.30 I let Lady dog out in the garden for her last wee before bed.
I was just standing outside the back door when suddenly my left leg started to buckle & jerk, then within seconds the right one started.
I went down on my bum, hurting the base of my back on the way down.
I think the whole legs jerking lasted about five/ ten minutes, of that. It took a little while for me to kinda register what had happened.
I don't think I blanked out completely, I remember Lady dog next to me while I was on my back. I think??
I managed to finally get up, get indoors & I don't know why, I guess I just couldn't think, but I went straight upstairs to have a lie down.

Slept on/ off.
Was a bit shaky this morning but I knew mum was going to pick me & Lady up, so I just got us ready.
I had already thought that I should have really called an ambulance, but I just didn't think straight last night.
Instead I rang my GP surgery at 8am this morning & requested a call back from a Dr.

Heard nothing from the surgery, I knew that morning call backs can be until 1pm, but when I called at 8am I was number four in the queue & requested an urgent call back.
Anyway I phoned them just before 1pm & asked them why hadn't I had a call back yet.
Somehow I wasn't on the morning Dr's lists!!!!! 
Another hour later I finally get a call back.

In between requesting the first call back & ringing them a second time I tried getting through to my neurosurgeon's (who I've not even spoken to yet, neither him or his secretary) secretary.
After nearly two hours of keeping phoning I actually speak to her.
No help whatsoever, the over the phone appointment that I have on the 20th May is the earliest she can give me, as he's on leave now.
Oh & yes she had received three different letters from eye Drs requesting my phone appointment be brought forward as a matter of urgency.
She received these letters BEFORE the neurosurgeon started his leave, so why couldn't he speak to me before he started his leave??

Anyway all she ended up saying was NEXT time it happens to call an ambulance..... call an ambulance I couldn't even stand!!

Anyway back to finally receiving the callback from my GP surgery.

After explaining everything...
Again no help whatsoever.
She told me I was 'lucky' I've got a phone appointment so quickly 
She said she couldn't help me as it's now in the hands of this neurosurgeon & my 'treatment' (errr as yet I've not had any treatment, nor have I even spoke to him yet) is all in his hands now.

She did ask me if I had filmed this episode last night...... I couldn't even stand, I was flat on my back. How in the world could I have filmed it??
Then said if it happens again to either phone an ambulance or get myself to a&e & MAYBE I can see a different neurosurgeon either sometime that day or the next day.
Oh and also make sure I film it.....

I have to admit it by that point I lost it a little, I wasn't nasty, just kept telling her I needed help, to see a Dr face to face & to get treatment for this hydrocephalus/ fluid on the brain that is 'probably'??? Causing all this, blindness, headaches, can't sleep & now seizures (if lasts nights thing was a seizure??), I told her that I lived alone, that this has been happening for over three months & that I've been waiting over two months to hear from this neurosurgeon.
I basically begged her for help.
She told me to relax & wait to hear from the neurosurgeon on the 20th.

Luckily I was at mums house as, as soon as I hung up the phone (mum was sitting next to me while I was on the phone so she heard the whole phone call) I started to talk to her & then I just completely broke down.
And I mean I really sobbed :Bawling

So much so that step father came to see what was going on (I don't have a very good relationship with him, never have. We talk but we don't see eye to eye st all).
He was actually nice....... not bad in over twenty years that I've know him & in that time he's never really been that pleasant to me, even when my fiancé died suddenly in front of me & I had to arrange his whole funeral because his family didn't want nothing to do with it as they didn't want to help with the cost.

I'm back home now, Lady dog is staying with them for..... I don't know for how long????
I'm really scared that I could be on a walk with her & I have another seizure? again.
I just don't know what to do.
There's no one else I can ask for help.
I've just got to carry on & go steady.
Nothing else I can do :Bawling

Oh guys I'm so sorry for offloading all my problems onto you :Arghh
I'm not a crier, I can count on both hands the amount of times my mums seen me cry.
My step father has never seen me cry.

I'll stop typing now, I think it's helped a little typing all this down.
My head hurts.
Up until May last year my health was kinda ok'ish, then bang damn it's gone downhill, to now it's completely crashed.

Love you guys & all your furry babies xx


----------



## H.M

ebonycat said:


> Thank you for thinking of me xx
> 
> I'm saying sorry to all of you a lot lately
> 
> But I truly am sorry for not being on here much these last few months.
> 
> I emailed the Shine charity that @Charity posted the link for, but as yet not heard back.
> 
> But I will email again, maybe over the weekend.
> As I've kind of had enough of all this :Arghh
> 
> Last night around 9.30 I let Lady dog out in the garden for her last wee before bed.
> I was just standing outside the back door when suddenly my left leg started to buckle & jerk, then within seconds the right one started.
> I went down on my bum, hurting the base of my back on the way down.
> I think the whole legs jerking lasted about five/ ten minutes, of that. It took a little while for me to kinda register what had happened.
> I don't think I blanked out completely, I remember Lady dog next to me while I was on my back. I think??
> I managed to finally get up, get indoors & I don't know why, I guess I just couldn't think, but I went straight upstairs to have a lie down.
> 
> Slept on/ off.
> Was a bit shaky this morning but I knew mum was going to pick me & Lady up, so I just got us ready.
> I had already thought that I should have really called an ambulance, but I just didn't think straight last night.
> Instead I rang my GP surgery at 8am this morning & requested a call back from a Dr.
> 
> Heard nothing from the surgery, I knew that morning call backs can be until 1pm, but when I called at 8am I was number four in the queue & requested an urgent call back.
> Anyway I phoned them just before 1pm & asked them why hadn't I had a call back yet.
> Somehow I wasn't on the morning Dr's lists!!!!!
> Another hour later I finally get a call back.
> 
> In between requesting the first call back & ringing them a second time I tried getting through to my neurosurgeon's (who I've not even spoken to yet, neither him or his secretary) secretary.
> After nearly two hours of keeping phoning I actually speak to her.
> No help whatsoever, the over the phone appointment that I have on the 20th May is the earliest she can give me, as he's on leave now.
> Oh & yes she had received three different letters from eye Drs requesting my phone appointment be brought forward as a matter of urgency.
> She received these letters BEFORE the neurosurgeon started his leave, so why couldn't he speak to me before he started his leave??
> 
> Anyway all she ended up saying was NEXT time it happens to call an ambulance..... call an ambulance I couldn't even stand!!
> 
> Anyway back to finally receiving the callback from my GP surgery.
> 
> After explaining everything...
> Again no help whatsoever.
> She told me I was 'lucky' I've got a phone appointment so quickly
> She said she couldn't help me as it's now in the hands of this neurosurgeon & my 'treatment' (errr as yet I've not had any treatment, nor have I even spoke to him yet) is all in his hands now.
> 
> She did ask me if I had filmed this episode last night...... I couldn't even stand, I was flat on my back. How in the world could I have filmed it??
> Then said if it happens again to either phone an ambulance or get myself to a&e & MAYBE I can see a different neurosurgeon either sometime that day or the next day.
> Oh and also make sure I film it.....
> 
> I have to admit it by that point I lost it a little, I wasn't nasty, just kept telling her I needed help, to see a Dr face to face & to get treatment for this hydrocephalus/ fluid on the brain that is 'probably'??? Causing all this, blindness, headaches, can't sleep & now seizures (if lasts nights thing was a seizure??), I told her that I lived alone, that this has been happening for over three months & that I've been waiting over two months to hear from this neurosurgeon.
> I basically begged her for help.
> She told me to relax & wait to hear from the neurosurgeon on the 20th.
> 
> Luckily I was at mums house as, as soon as I hung up the phone (mum was sitting next to me while I was on the phone so she heard the whole phone call) I started to talk to her & then I just completely broke down.
> And I mean I really sobbed :Bawling
> 
> So much so that step father came to see what was going on (I don't have a very good relationship with him, never have. We talk but we don't see eye to eye st all).
> He was actually nice....... not bad in over twenty years that I've know him & in that time he's never really been that pleasant to me, even when my fiancé died suddenly in front of me & I had to arrange his whole funeral because his family didn't want nothing to do with it as they didn't want to help with the cost.
> 
> I'm back home now, Lady dog is staying with them for..... I don't know for how long????
> I'm really scared that I could be on a walk with her & I have another seizure? again.
> I just don't know what to do.
> There's no one else I can ask for help.
> I've just got to carry on & go steady.
> Nothing else I can do :Bawling
> 
> Oh guys I'm so sorry for offloading all my problems onto you :Arghh
> I'm not a crier, I can count on both hands the amount of times my mums seen me cry.
> My step father has never seen me cry.
> 
> I'll stop typing now, I think it's helped a little typing all this down.
> My head hurts.
> Up until May last year my health was kinda ok'ish, then bang damn it's gone downhill, to now it's completely crashed.
> 
> Love you guys & all your furry babies xx


Sorry to hear about all the trouble you are going through and not getting any help.

I was wondering if your local MP would be able to help. My mum emailed our local MP a few months ago to get her license back after a year of not driving after her brain tumour surgery last year. It took forever for her to get her license back and she called every few days for several weeks. Then she contacted the MP and he then contacted the DVLA and the following morning she got a call back form DVLA saying that her license is now on the way. The MP was very kind and helpful. He emailed her back stating that he contacted them about her issue and to contact him again if there is anything else she needs help with.

I hope you get seen as soon as possible. Wish you and your fu babies all the best.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @ebonycat 

I'm going to process this all through and try to think about what on earth can be done...I suspect nothing besides actually formally complaining to the Chief Exec but I will have a think.

I'm sending you love xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh and @ebonycat I thought that these Snapchats of Oscar might cheer you up. HD sent them to me at work 

















How cute is he in glasses 

The boy sends you kisses xxx


----------



## huckybuck

Oh @ebonycat this all sounds utterly dreadful.

You seem to be getting fobbed off left and right and getting no where.

I think I would be inclined to phone for an ambulance at any point between now and may 20th - phone more than once if you feel you should be being seen. You shouldn't be having blackouts and then told to wait til May 20th whatever happens. Keep your phone with you always xx


----------



## Charity

It always amazes me that consultants go on holiday and nobody takes on their workload, this happened to my OH with his heart issue.

@ebonycat, I agree with @huckybuck, you should keep your mobile phone on you all the time, even when you go to the bathroom, so if you have any episodes you can contact someone and, quite honestly, with the lack of help you are receiving at the moment, and being on your own, I would phone an ambulance any time something happens and you can't move. The more you keep struggling to look after yourself, its seen as if you are coping and you aren't. It's really passed your GP helping you, and what would he/she do? He'd only call an ambulance wouldn't he.

I'm pretty sure its the circumstances the country is in and the huge waiting list of people wanting treatment which is the problem and they can't or won't make exceptions so, I think if you get into trouble, then an ambulance is the only answer at the moment as that assures some care. xxx


----------



## Cully

*@ebonycat. Don't you ever worry about off loading your worries and feelings to us. I think we'd be pretty upset if you kept it to yourself. 
Film yourself falling. That's a joke, right!!:Banghead :Bag 
As HB and Charity said, it makes sense to keep your phone with you at all times so you can summon help if needed.
What about those personal alarms you wear around your neck or wrist, where you just press the alert button to trigger it. I think there's one especially for people susceptible to falls which tracks where you are if you've fallen, like a GPS.
There's SURESAFE, CARELINE, LIFELINE 24, quite a few. They alert your designated person to your predicament so they can come and help you. You might want to consider something like that.
I agree with HM. Get in touch asap with your local MP. NOW is a very good time to do it as it's elections next Thursday, and they are looking for your vote!! So contact him/her now. Get your mum or step dad to do it.
It sounds to me as though you could do with a carer, at least for a while to ensure you are safe and help with stuff you're struggling with. Even if all they do is call on you every day just for a cuppa and a chat. Do you have a social worker? If not then get in touch with your GP and ask for one.
You can also ask for an occupational therapist to visit you as they will be able to help with any equipment that might be useful to you, such as alarms or pull cords. Just contact anyone and everyone because someone needs to start the ball rolling for you, and the more balls the better.
I've written this in large print hoping it might be easier for you to see. 
It probably takes a word to the right person for them to understand how bad your situation is. It's a matter of finding that person.
Take care xx.






*


----------



## popcornsmum

We threw out a catnip carrot cat toy as it went in the washing machine and Popcorn didn't like it anymore but it seems the neighbourhood cats have taken it out of the bin and are enjoying it! Bunny kick!


----------



## lullabydream

@ebonycat I am so sorry for what you are going through.

There really are no words. I don't understand the doctors not helping you at all. That is ridiculous. They still should be there for you as a patient even if it's to write another letter explaining possible seizure.

I don't even know now if Pals could help with the knowledge you can't be seen as a matter of urgency, those letters seemed to have been ignored.


----------



## ebonycat

H.M said:


> Sorry to hear about all the trouble you are going through and not getting any help.
> 
> I was wondering if your local MP would be able to help. My mum emailed our local MP a few months ago to get her license back after a year of not driving after her brain tumour surgery last year. It took forever for her to get her license back and she called every few days for several weeks. Then she contacted the MP and he then contacted the DVLA and the following morning she got a call back form DVLA saying that her license is now on the way. The MP was very kind and helpful. He emailed her back stating that he contacted them about her issue and to contact him again if there is anything else she needs help with.
> 
> I hope you get seen as soon as possible. Wish you and your fu babies all the best.





Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @ebonycat
> 
> I'm going to process this all through and try to think about what on earth can be done...I suspect nothing besides actually formally complaining to the Chief Exec but I will have a think.
> 
> I'm sending you love xx





huckybuck said:


> Oh @ebonycat this all sounds utterly dreadful.
> 
> You seem to be getting fobbed off left and right and getting no where.
> 
> I think I would be inclined to phone for an ambulance at any point between now and may 20th - phone more than once if you feel you should be being seen. You shouldn't be having blackouts and then told to wait til May 20th whatever happens. Keep your phone with you always xx





Charity said:


> It always amazes me that consultants go on holiday and nobody takes on their workload, this happened to my OH with his heart issue.
> 
> @ebonycat, I agree with @huckybuck, you should keep your mobile phone on you all the time, even when you go to the bathroom, so if you have any episodes you can contact someone and, quite honestly, with the lack of help you are receiving at the moment, and being on your own, I would phone an ambulance any time something happens and you can't move. The more you keep struggling to look after yourself, its seen as if you are coping and you aren't. It's really passed your GP helping you, and what would he/she do? He'd only call an ambulance wouldn't he.
> 
> I'm pretty sure its the circumstances the country is in and the huge waiting list of people wanting treatment which is the problem and they can't or won't make exceptions so, I think if you get into trouble, then an ambulance is the only answer at the moment as that assures some care. xxx





Cully said:


> *@ebonycat. Don't you ever worry about off loading your worries and feelings to us. I think we'd be pretty upset if you kept it to yourself.
> Film yourself falling. That's a joke, right!!:Banghead :Bag
> As HB and Charity said, it makes sense to keep your phone with you at all times so you can summon help if needed.
> What about those personal alarms you wear around your neck or wrist, where you just press the alert button to trigger it. I think there's one especially for people susceptible to falls which tracks where you are if you've fallen, like a GPS.
> There's SURESAFE, CARELINE, LIFELINE 24, quite a few. They alert your designated person to your predicament so they can come and help you. You might want to consider something like that.
> I agree with HM. Get in touch asap with your local MP. NOW is a very good time to do it as it's elections next Thursday, and they are looking for your vote!! So contact him/her now. Get your mum or step dad to do it.
> It sounds to me as though you could do with a carer, at least for a while to ensure you are safe and help with stuff you're struggling with. Even if all they do is call on you every day just for a cuppa and a chat. Do you have a social worker? If not then get in touch with your GP and ask for one.
> You can also ask for an occupational therapist to visit you as they will be able to help with any equipment that might be useful to you, such as alarms or pull cords. Just contact anyone and everyone because someone needs to start the ball rolling for you, and the more balls the better.
> I've written this in large print hoping it might be easier for you to see.
> It probably takes a word to the right person for them to understand how bad your situation is. It's a matter of finding that person.
> Take care xx.
> View attachment 467781
> *





lullabydream said:


> @ebonycat I am so sorry for what you are going through.
> 
> There really are no words. I don't understand the doctors not helping you at all. That is ridiculous. They still should be there for you as a patient even if it's to write another letter explaining possible seizure.
> 
> I don't even know now if Pals could help with the knowledge you can't be seen as a matter of urgency, those letters seemed to have been ignored.


Thank you all xx

Wednesday night really shook me up & I don't think I really registered what had happened until the next day.
Then when I phoned my GP surgery & the neurosurgeon's secretary and got no helpful advice, I guess I felt completely alone & unsupported.
It scared me.

I did a bit of reading last night, made sure I was in bed by 10 as I'd read that people with hydrocephalus need to get as much rest/ sleep as possible. I did manage to sleep on & off during the night. Still awake at 4.30am as if Lady dog was here.
I took anything slowly today, just pottering about the house.

I did some thinking last night & this morning & have decided that I'm going to send this weekend writing up an email, stating everything that's been going on, with regards to no corespondents from any of the three hospitals that are treating me, it's me chasing having to chase them up with what's happening, I still haven't received my results from the MRI Brain scan (I received a copy of the report that the hospital sent to my GP surgery).
Also in this letter, as I mentioned when I received it, it states that I had a MRI Brain scan in 2012, which said that I had signs of hydrocephalus & something to do with the White Brain matter, the follow up MRI Brain scan in 2017 also picked this up & both times it was passed onto a neurologist at that hospital. It states two Drs names, of which I've never heard of.
I was & never told about these results/ findings, nor was I told that I was being referred to a neurologist.

So I'll be asking some questions, like, Why wasn't I told about all this. Why wasn't these findings followed up on & Why didn't I receive treatment for these conditions, in either 2012 & 2017.
The report even states that the hydrocephalus that I have now could/ should have been prevented before it got this bad.

This is all such huge medical neglect of treatment.

I had to look up so many long medical words that are in the report, unreal & shocking really.
So I'll be writing all this in the email.

So I'll be sending the email to the chief executive of the NHS Simon Stevens, I've found his email address online.
I'm also going to send the same email to my local MP.

@Charity now I'm thinking a bit more clearly I guess I do understand GPs hands are tied & they can only do so much from their side of things.
I'm just so upset from not only these last few months but from everything that I've been through since May last year, the misdiagnosis's, the treatment. Everything.

@Cully I was thinking about trying to find out about those alarms earlier.
I will try & see what I can find out about them.
I will also see if my local council offers any type of assistance for people in my situation (I'am registered Severely Sight Impaired, that was before all this losing sight completely every few minutes happened).
I will spend this weekend trying to research a bit & writing up these emails, with the plan to send them both off on Monday.

@Mrs Funkin Thank you darling Oscar Woo, your kisses make me feel so much better xx

You guys are just the best, thank you for being the shoulders to lean on xx


----------



## Cully

@ebonycat . Brilliant. You've got a plan of action and it sounds as if you're all fired up to get everything down in print and send those emails off, so good for you. It will give you something positive to do over the weekend so less time to brood on things. I think it will do you good emotionally too to be doing something positive and you'll feel better afterwards.







xxx


----------



## ewelsh

I paid for one of those alarms from Care line for my Gran, the company were really good, she had the one around the neck. They are sensitive so keep them under your top. It cost about £33 per quarter, which gave me peace of mind. One press and in a second you hear a voice from the box in the room asking if your ok, if you don’t answer they contact your allocated person or ring an ambulance. 
The set us is really easy, they send out a box with everything in it, then someone from the company comes to set it up, it’s connected to your house phone.

I would be asking RNIB for some help xxx


----------



## Charity

Well done @ebonycat, that's definitely a good way to tackle things at the moment.


----------



## TriTri

Yes @ebonycat, I too was thinking of a careline alarm, either worn on your wrist or around your neck, then you just press it if you need assistance. It would be peace of mind. Stay strong. Keep asking for help, expect a few no's, brush them off and then someone with a heart and some clout, might surprise you, which we all know is what you deserve. We're thinking of you and wishing you well xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Lucifer was very busy at night, hunting my feet till he fell asleep on them. I love that naughty kitten!


----------



## popcornsmum

Help! I did the nursery run and got back to a sicked up dead baby bird and massive pile of cat sick on the doorstep!! FML :Hungover I have an indoor cat so I don't have to deal with this gross stuff!! I am going to have to clean it up or the postman will end up stepping in it but god help me for gagging. :Vomit 
Popcorn you have never been so appreciated in your life right now!  
Neighbourhood cat take your dead bird and sick to your doorstep! :Bawling
Also now is the time I wish OH was not at work!!!


----------



## Charity

popcornsmum said:


> Help! I did the nursery run and got back to a sicked up dead baby bird and massive pile of cat sick on the doorstep!! FML :Hungover I have an indoor cat so I don't have to deal with this gross stuff!! I am going to have to clean it up or the postman will end up stepping in it but god help me for gagging. :Vomit
> Popcorn you have never been so appreciated in your life right now!
> Neighbourhood cat take your dead bird and sick to your doorstep! :Bawling
> Also now is the time I wish OH was not at work!!!


Yuk and double yuk :Yuck:Yuck It's one thing picking up after your own cat but its gross when its someone else's


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> Help! I did the nursery run and got back to a sicked up dead baby bird and massive pile of cat sick on the doorstep!! FML :Hungover I have an indoor cat so I don't have to deal with this gross stuff!! I am going to have to clean it up or the postman will end up stepping in it but god help me for gagging. :Vomit
> Popcorn you have never been so appreciated in your life right now!
> Neighbourhood cat take your dead bird and sick to your doorstep! :Bawling
> Also now is the time I wish OH was not at work!!!


Haha. You want cuddles you'll also have to deal with the sick

Has Fish Fish come out of hiding yet?


----------



## popcornsmum

SbanR said:


> Haha. You want cuddles you'll also have to deal with the sick
> 
> Has Fish Fish come out of hiding yet?


Ha! 
No but weirdly she went mournfully hunting for him last night and lay down on the kitchen floor which she never does but fish fish is defo not in there so whether or not she's put him under the stairs where I have a whole pile of stuff I need to sort through and haven't seen him yet I Don't know!


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> Yuk and double yuk :Yuck:Yuck It's one thing picking up after your own cat but its gross when its someone else's


I know right! So disgusting! I had gloves bags and kitchen roll and it was horrible!


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> Ha!
> No but weirdly she went mournfully hunting for him last night and lay down on the kitchen floor which she never does but fish fish is defo not in there so whether or not she's put him under the stairs where I have a whole pile of stuff I need to sort through and haven't seen him yet I Don't know!


Are you Absolutely Sure FF isn't in the kitchen???

Ollie has Little Bird which he adores. I left him with it just for a few minutes and Little Bird vanished!!
I hunted high and low, under and behind furniture but Little Bird was nowhere to be seen:Arghh:Bawling
Several hours later I went back to where Ollie last had Little Bird, did a determined search moving stuff and there was Little Bird tucked away in a dark corner behind the scratching post and under the sofa


----------



## Raleigh

There are far worse problems to have, I know, but after months of waiting and a few false starts, there is finally a cat available in a local rescue who seems perfect for us... and we're (covid permitting) staying away for a week in early July, far too close to be settling a new cat into the house (plus I'd kind of decided it would be better to wait until shelters/vets were back to normal, so I could meet the cat first and have a proper talk to the vet if needed). I know the right cat will come along at the right time and this one just wasn't meant to be, but it's still frustrating!

Ah well. Someday I'll be owned by a cat like the rest of you. Until then, I'll keep lurking on these forums and admiring everybody else's cute kitties to tide me over.


----------



## popcornsmum

SbanR said:


> Are you Absolutely Sure FF isn't in the kitchen???
> 
> Ollie has Little Bird which he adores. I left him with it just for a few minutes and Little Bird vanished!!
> I hunted high and low, under and behind furniture but Little Bird was nowhere to be seen:Arghh:Bawling
> Several hours later I went back to where Ollie last had Little Bird, did a determined search moving stuff and there was Little Bird tucked away in a dark corner behind the scratching post and under the sofa


Yup! And now she's just been pulling clothes out of a (clean!)washing basket which I've been through so I'm going to have to go back through it tomorrow! 
Haha bless Ollie! They do find the most trickiest places to hide a favourite toy! Poor fish fish has been gone weeks now and she's so sad again but we won't give up looking!


----------



## Cully

Is it too late in the year for robins? Misty was fixed staring at something she could see in the garden yesterday evening, and chirruping away like she does when she sees birds from the window. When I looked out I swear I saw a robin with quite a red breast, not more than 4 feet away. He was bobbing around all over the garden, picking up stray seeds and crumbs left out.
It was about 8.30pm and still quite light. It was hard to get a good look as he was zooming about so much.
I hope it was a robin, but whatever it was he was delightful.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Is it too late in the year for robins? Misty was fixed staring at something she could see in the garden yesterday evening, and chirruping away like she does when she sees birds from the window. When I looked out I swear I saw a robin with quite a red breast, not more than 4 feet away. He was bobbing around all over the garden, picking up stray seeds and crumbs left out.
> It was about 8.30pm and still quite light. It was hard to get a good look as he was zooming about so much.
> I hope it was a robin, but whatever it was he was delightful.


We've got robins. They are nesting the same as other birds at the moment.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> We've got robins. They are nesting the same as other birds at the moment.


Oh good, I'm so pleased I'm not off my rocker. Must be careful with Misty when they're about, although regarding birds she's all talk and no action. Too lazy I expect.


----------



## ewelsh

Robins are here all year round @Cully one reason you see more winter time is due to shortage of food, throughout the winter many of the Robins from further north in Scandinavia actually migrate to join our Robins over the cold period.

I love Robins, they are very territorial of their garden/patch, we humans just happen to share it with them 

I am watching and protecting a Jenny Wren nest, you wouldn't believe how tiny the eggs are.


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Robins are here all year round @Cully one reason you see more winter time is due to shortage of food, throughout the winter many of the Robins from further north in Scandinavia actually migrate to join our Robins over the cold period.
> 
> I love Robins, they are very territorial of their garden/patch, we humans just happen to share it with them
> 
> I am watching and protecting a Jenny Wren nest, you wouldn't believe how tiny the eggs are.


Unbelievably tiny I know. Don't they have large broods? I seem to remember that from something I read or watched.
I didn't know about Scandi robins wintering here though.


----------



## Charity

I like robins because they are braver than most little birds and will sit really close to you when you're working in the garden.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I finished my book in under 24 hours. 

I cannot find Oscar's preferred batch number of Whiskas anywhere, so tomorrow will be a further afield mission. They've also stopped selling his preferred litter (Sanicat clumping) at B&M. Rats and double rats. 

We had a BBQ for tea. Cue the appearance of a certain furry small boy for some chicken. I cut him some of the middle of the drumstick and thigh (avoiding all the sauce) and he enjoyed it - he had eight little bits  Real protein! 

I was logging his input/output in my spreadsheet earlier and he's been doing really well, so I've probably jinxed it now...*crosses fingers*


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hurrah: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-57068182


----------



## Charity

Toppy is in very bad books today. I was in the bedroom just before lunch and heard a lot of screeching, then my OH shouted to me that Toppy had caught a bird and was coming in through the bedroom window. A moment later he came rushing through the window with the screeching poor bird, a baby starling, in his mouth and rushed passed me into the hall. I followed and shouted at him to drop the bird which he did. Straight away it scuttled off into the bedroom. I shut Toppy in the living room then went into the bedroom, couldn't see or hear it so I hoped it had flown out of the window. Unfortunately not. I suddenly spied it right up against my OH's side of the bed by the bedside cabinet. I gently picked it up, took it outside and put it down which was when I realised that my hand had blood on it and the back of the bird and his leg was covered in blood. My OH said it was badly injured and he would have to end its misery. I couldn't watch so went indoors and I heard my OH muttering 'I hate doing this'. 

When I went back into the bedroom there was blood everywhere, up the bedside cupboard, a large patch on the carpet where the bird had been standing and lots of droplets spread on the carpet where Toppy had run with it. It took me about half an hour to clean it all up. My OH buried the bird in the garden but its ruined our day. :Arghh RIP little one.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Toppy is in very bad books today. I was in the bedroom just before lunch and heard a lot of screeching, then my OH shouted to me that Toppy had caught a bird and was coming in through the bedroom window. A moment later he came rushing through the window with the screeching poor bird, a baby starling, in his mouth and rushed passed me into the hall. I followed and shouted at him to drop the bird which he did. Straight away it scuttled off into the bedroom. I shut Toppy in the living room then went into the bedroom, couldn't see or hear it so I hoped it had flown out of the window. Unfortunately not. I suddenly spied it right up against my OH's side of the bed by the bedside cabinet. I gently picked it up, took it outside and put it down which was when I realised that my hand had blood on it and the back of the bird and his leg was covered in blood. My OH said it was badly injured and he would have to end its misery. I couldn't watch so went indoors and I heard my OH muttering 'I hate doing this'.
> 
> When I went back into the bedroom there was blood everywhere, up the bedside cupboard, a large patch on the carpet where the bird had been standing and lots of droplets spread on the carpet where Toppy had run with it. It took me about half an hour to clean it all up. My OH buried the bird in the garden but its ruined our day. :Arghh RIP little one.


Poor baby starling. RIP.
Oh dear Toppy. I fear you'll be under house arrest for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Toppy is in very bad books today. I was in the bedroom just before lunch and heard a lot of screeching, then my OH shouted to me that Toppy had caught a bird and was coming in through the bedroom window. A moment later he came rushing through the window with the screeching poor bird, a baby starling, in his mouth and rushed passed me into the hall. I followed and shouted at him to drop the bird which he did. Straight away it scuttled off into the bedroom. I shut Toppy in the living room then went into the bedroom, couldn't see or hear it so I hoped it had flown out of the window. Unfortunately not. I suddenly spied it right up against my OH's side of the bed by the bedside cabinet. I gently picked it up, took it outside and put it down which was when I realised that my hand had blood on it and the back of the bird and his leg was covered in blood. My OH said it was badly injured and he would have to end its misery. I couldn't watch so went indoors and I heard my OH muttering 'I hate doing this'.
> 
> When I went back into the bedroom there was blood everywhere, up the bedside cupboard, a large patch on the carpet where the bird had been standing and lots of droplets spread on the carpet where Toppy had run with it. It took me about half an hour to clean it all up. My OH buried the bird in the garden but its ruined our day. :Arghh RIP little one.


Oh Toppy, I know you're a cat and it's instinct but it does make us two leggers very sad. Well done to your OH Charity, it's not a nice thing to have to do but at least the poor little thing has been saved from a long lingering demise.
Although I love this time of year, I do breathe a sigh of relief when the youngsters are old enough to fly the nest.
Poor you. If you enjoy a tipple I think a good stiff brandy would go down a treat.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Toppy  RIP little starling.


----------



## Cully

Hi @ebonycat , just wondering how you are doing. Hoping you're managing ok. xx


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> Hi @ebonycat , just wondering how you are doing. Hoping you're managing ok. xx


Aww Cully thank you for thinking of me.
To you & everyone.
Get the popcorn in, this is going to be llllllllllooooooonnnnnggggg.

I'm managing a bit better than I was for about four/ five days last week.
I've suffered from depression on & off for most of my life, started when young. With some of it brought on by my dads sudden death, a few other close family deaths, being involved in a very physical & mentally abusive relationship, to then finally get my life together again, meet my kind & caring fiancé, only for then him to suddenly die six months before our wedding.
I finally went into years of therapy, for my therapist's & me to finally work out why I'am like I'am, how I cope, generally why I've been like I'am.
They mentioned a few different mental health conditions, finally to diagnosis me with borderline personality disorder & Asperger syndrome.
Since that time I learnt to understand & manage my mental health, well a lot better than I had ever done before.

Last year with all my health issues that started up, in & out of hospital, tests after tests. Then COVID hit.
Then all this losing sight, headaches all day, everyday, constantly losing my balance. So more scans, tests etc.
Even though my mental health was really suffering, I carried on the best I could.
Till last week.
I knew I was on the edge, I reached out to my mental health care worker, no answer. I tried calling both his mobile numbers that I had for him, I emailed him, I phoned the clinic where he's based. Still didn't hear back from him.
I don't know how I did it but even though I knew my mental state was rock bottom, part of me wanted to fight it.

And even though I don't think I'm winning just yet, I'm just taking it day to day.
Having lots of Ebony & Alfie cuddles & strokes, lots of rattie cuddles. When I go to mums I have lots of cuddles with lady dog.

My sleeping is nonexistent :Bawling
Think I'm getting by on two or three hours in the very early hours of everyday.
The blindness is every few minutes, lasting maybe up to five minutes a time, headaches that no painkillers touch, having to be close to a toilet as my bladder can't hold even the tiniest amount of water :Arghh

I don't like wishing/ banking on things to happen, but I really, really do hope that when 'my' neurosurgeon phones me next Thursday morning, that he's helpful & can start my treatment, whatever that has to be, to make me feel better, ASAP.

Back to my care worker, he finally got back to me. About three days later.
No apology, asked me if I had started to self harm again (I haven't done this in maybe ten years).
I hadn't & still haven't.
He said he'd book a emergency phone appointment (the next day or two) with a psychiatrist & said he'd call me again the day after I'd spoken to psychiatrist.
Waited for psychiatrist to phone, three hours after the arranged time I phoned both numbers of care worker, no answer. Emailed him.
Then panicked, I've never in the ten plus years that I've had him as a care worker reported his behaviour, missed meeting, time keeping etc.
Well I phoned the clinic where he's based, spoke to one of the receptionist that knows me, she looked up my file, looked up the psychiatrist's diary to see when I was booked in,
Nothing :Bawling
The whole department is having a shift around, I knew that, but that shouldn't change the care that the clients need.
On Monday & Tuesday I did a lot of phoning around, I now have a over the phone appointment with the care manager & two other people in charge, of the area mental health sector.

It's eating me up inside that I'm about to put in a report about him, but I had decided a few years ago that I wanted to go into working with people with mental health issues.
I know what's it like to feel so alone, so depressingly sad, with no hope for your future that you come to that life changing decision that your loved ones would be better off without you burdening them.

So I decided that I must report him.
If I didn't have my mum & my step father living in the next town, If I had ignored the part of me that wanted to fight. If I didn't have Ebony, Alfie & the ratties here, I dread to think what I would have done.

So now I've completely bored you all to tears, to now make you all believe that I'm completely crazy :Bawling
I'll go.

Please know you're all so wonderful, kind, caring, funny & thoughtful.
I might have not posted much these last few weeks or so but I do try & keep up with you all.
I do care about you all & your furry masters & mistress's.

Love to you all xx

P.s …… Warning!! ^^THiS^^
May have a 'few' spelling mistakes 

Believe me I've tried to check it a few times now, so much so my eyes are really aching.

Hugs to you ALL xx

@chillminx Wherever you are, I hope you're with your darling Benji, I hope you're at peace & I hope wherever/ whatever our next part of all our journey's in life take us, that you're happy.

I miss you Stef xx


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> Toppy is in very bad books today. I was in the bedroom just before lunch and heard a lot of screeching, then my OH shouted to me that Toppy had caught a bird and was coming in through the bedroom window. A moment later he came rushing through the window with the screeching poor bird, a baby starling, in his mouth and rushed passed me into the hall. I followed and shouted at him to drop the bird which he did. Straight away it scuttled off into the bedroom. I shut Toppy in the living room then went into the bedroom, couldn't see or hear it so I hoped it had flown out of the window. Unfortunately not. I suddenly spied it right up against my OH's side of the bed by the bedside cabinet. I gently picked it up, took it outside and put it down which was when I realised that my hand had blood on it and the back of the bird and his leg was covered in blood. My OH said it was badly injured and he would have to end its misery. I couldn't watch so went indoors and I heard my OH muttering 'I hate doing this'.
> 
> When I went back into the bedroom there was blood everywhere, up the bedside cupboard, a large patch on the carpet where the bird had been standing and lots of droplets spread on the carpet where Toppy had run with it. It took me about half an hour to clean it all up. My OH buried the bird in the garden but its ruined our day. :Arghh RIP little one.


Oh Toppy!! That was not a good thing to do :Arghh RIP baby starling. What a rotten day for you @Charity I'd have been so upset too.


----------



## popcornsmum

@SbanR quick update still no fish fish but tonight Popcorn lay next to me on the bed and wait for it......actually purred when I stroked her head! She can purr!!! Not a hiss or a bite from her! A proper cat purr only 8 years I've waited for her to purr whilst being stroked like a normal cat does haha! :Angelic


----------



## Cully

@ebonycat . No you're not boring anyone and you're not crazy. You're unwell my lovely, and for some strange reason you're not getting the help you so urgently need.
Don't worry about reporting your care worker. He has a duty to you and if he's falling short then he has to be spoken to about it.
I'm really pleased you now have an appointment with the care manager. When you speak to them let them have it with both barrels and don't hold back.
Yes thank goodness for our furries. So many times they are our saviour in bad times. Hold on in there. Better times are coming.
N.B. don't you just hate predictive text? Before I corrected it I apparently thanked goodness for our '_curries' ._


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> @SbanR quick update still no fish fish but tonight Popcorn lay next to me on the bed and wait for it......actually purred when I stroked her head! She can purr!!! Not a hiss or a bite from her! A proper cat purr only 8 years I've waited for her to purr whilst being stroked like a normal cat does haha! :Angelic


How lovely! A proper purr!!!:Joyful
My boy gave me two decent loud purrs as a youngster, none since. I can only feel his body vibrating.
I wonder if I'll have to wait 8 years for another loud purr.

Funny, I was only wondering just this morning whether Fish Fish had reappeared yet.

I hope neither you or OH have received a whack recently


----------



## Cully

popcornsmum said:


> @SbanR quick update still no fish fish but tonight Popcorn lay next to me on the bed and wait for it......actually purred when I stroked her head! She can purr!!! Not a hiss or a bite from her! A proper cat purr only 8 years I've waited for her to purr whilst being stroked like a normal cat does haha! :Angelic


When I went to enquire about hearing aids the girl asked why I wanted to improve my hearing. 
When I explained it was because I wanted to hear my cat purr she started to cry.


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Toppy is in very bad books today. I was in the bedroom just before lunch and heard a lot of screeching, then my OH shouted to me that Toppy had caught a bird and was coming in through the bedroom window. A moment later he came rushing through the window with the screeching poor bird, a baby starling, in his mouth and rushed passed me into the hall. I followed and shouted at him to drop the bird which he did. Straight away it scuttled off into the bedroom. I shut Toppy in the living room then went into the bedroom, couldn't see or hear it so I hoped it had flown out of the window. Unfortunately not. I suddenly spied it right up against my OH's side of the bed by the bedside cabinet. I gently picked it up, took it outside and put it down which was when I realised that my hand had blood on it and the back of the bird and his leg was covered in blood. My OH said it was badly injured and he would have to end its misery. I couldn't watch so went indoors and I heard my OH muttering 'I hate doing this'.
> 
> When I went back into the bedroom there was blood everywhere, up the bedside cupboard, a large patch on the carpet where the bird had been standing and lots of droplets spread on the carpet where Toppy had run with it. It took me about half an hour to clean it all up. My OH buried the bird in the garden but its ruined our day. :Arghh RIP little one.


Oh Toppy


----------



## ewelsh

Anyone know how @ChaosCat is?


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Anyone know how @ChaosCat is?


I was wondering that myself. Maybe @Whompingwillow is the best person to ask.


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Anyone know how @ChaosCat is?





Cully said:


> I was wondering that myself. Maybe @Whompingwillow is the best person to ask.


If you remember Cully, I did ask @Whompingwillow about CC a while back. She wanted a little time out from the forum


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> If you remember Cully, I did ask @Whompingwillow about CC a while back. She wanted a little time out from the forum


Yes of course, I do remember. I just thought WW is probably the person most likely to know how she is.


----------



## Cully

Well I not a happy bunny. I've been sent a letter from my GP asking to book an appointment with the gastroenterology dept at one of 4 hospitals. It doesn't even say what it's for but I expect it probably is for a camera (oh joy).
I tried all 4 hospitals but none have any appointments available.
Of course I'm scared and want one asap, so what do I do now? Wait for them to get in touch I expect.


----------



## Whompingwillow

ewelsh said:


> Anyone know how @ChaosCat is?


She is doing ok!


----------



## ewelsh

Whompingwillow said:


> She is doing ok!


Oh I am glad she is ok. Send our love.

How are you and your girls @Whompingwillow x


----------



## Whompingwillow

ewelsh said:


> Oh I am glad she is ok. Send our love.
> 
> How are you and your girls @Whompingwillow x


I will do

we're also doing ok , sorry I haven't been around much - here are some photos for you!

As you can see, doing just fabulously
























No dog addition as you can see lol

how are you and the children?


----------



## ewelsh

Lots of fluffiness going on there @Whompingwillow beautiful girls. Is it me or are they looking more and more alike, mirror image almost.

Sorry no dog yet  when it's right, it will happen 

All mine are well thank you xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

ewelsh said:


> Lots of fluffiness going on there @Whompingwillow beautiful girls. Is it me or are they looking more and more alike, mirror image almost.
> 
> Sorry no dog yet  when it's right, it will happen
> 
> All mine are well thank you xx


Glad you're all doing well!

here are front facing ones

























it's a skewed mirror  do you still think they look alike? To me they look so different but maybe because they have different personalities but now I think I see what you mean


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Whompingwillow said:


> I will do
> 
> we're also doing ok , sorry I haven't been around much - here are some photos for you!
> 
> As you can see, doing just fabulously
> View attachment 468612
> 
> 
> View attachment 468613
> View attachment 468611
> 
> No dog addition as you can see lol
> 
> how are you and the children?


OMG I don't think I've ever seen such a wonderfully fluffy tummy - just want to bury my face in it !


----------



## Whompingwillow

Bertie'sMum said:


> OMG I don't think I've ever seen such a wonderfully fluffy tummy - just want to bury my face in it !


Oh no, you must fixed that and find one that lets you bury your head in that furry warm bed.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@ebonycat well, FWIW I for one am glad that you've complained. I know it's hard to do. When I've been complained about, whilst it is a horrid experience to be on the end of (and can be made worse than it needs to be by shockingly poor management), there is often a lesson to be learned, even if you think the complaint is unjustified. You need help, this will hopefully mean you get some help now. Even if you didn't have mental health issues, all the stresses of the physical problems you're experiencing would be enough to cause most folk to experience difficulties with their mental well being. I hope things are moving forward, sending love xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Darla would be 6 today. I hate FIP!


----------



## Cully

I'm feeling a bit disappointed. I was hoping to see family today for a birthday meal out but it's had to be cancelled. Looks like it's fish and chips tonight then.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh boo @Cully  That's a shame. Enjoy your fish and chips though - and maybe Misty Moo will be pleased you're not out and she can have a bit of your fishy


----------



## slartibartfast

I've grabbed some lilac from abandoned lot, so I think it's technically not stealing. It's for Darla's grave, also Riddick's, Arthur and Delle grave. It's her birthday, Darla would be 6 today and I wanted her to have some flowers on her grave. And things being so bad, barely affording food for cats, and last week being off work and not paid, I had to steal those flowers. Just a little bunch to put on the grave.
My life is going from $hit to $hitstorm of Apocalypse and it's going worse by a day. 
Happy Birthday at the Brigde, Darla, my beloved daughter, Potter's wife, he miss you so much as I do. I will love you always and forever!


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh boo @Cully  That's a shame. Enjoy your fish and chips though - and maybe Misty Moo will be pleased you're not out and she can have a bit of your fishy


Well like most others, this will be my second birthday during covid, so I was really hoping to enjoy going out for a change.
Misty doesn't think much of fish shop fish, so more for me.


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> @ebonycat well, FWIW I for one am glad that you've complained. I know it's hard to do. When I've been complained about, whilst it is a horrid experience to be on the end of (and can be made worse than it needs to be by shockingly poor management), there is often a lesson to be learned, even if you think the complaint is unjustified. You need help, this will hopefully mean you get some help now. Even if you didn't have mental health issues, all the stresses of the physical problems you're experiencing would be enough to cause most folk to experience difficulties with their mental well being. I hope things are moving forward, sending love xx


Thank you xx

So the day of my 'over the phone' consultation with the neurosurgeon from the other hospital is this Thursday.
I have written everything down that has been happening, all my symptoms etc.
Too many symptoms & issues.
I really do hope that he can start treatment/ whatever that has to be ASAP as I'm really not sure how much more I can cope with.

I hope you've all had a nice weekend xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well hopefully the telephone consultation will rapidly tell him you need a face to face appointment and you will get that quickly. Let us know how you get on - don’t rush when you are talking to him and work your way down your list of questions.


----------



## Cully

ebonycat said:


> Thank you xx
> 
> So the day of my 'over the phone' consultation with the neurosurgeon from the other hospital is this Thursday.
> I have written everything down that has been happening, all my symptoms etc.
> Too many symptoms & issues.
> I really do hope that he can start treatment/ whatever that has to be ASAP as I'm really not sure how much more I can cope with.
> 
> I hope you've all had a nice weekend xx


Sending over some positive thoughts for Thursday then that it's a good consultation. xx


----------



## Charity

ebonycat said:


> Thank you xx
> 
> So the day of my 'over the phone' consultation with the neurosurgeon from the other hospital is this Thursday.
> I have written everything down that has been happening, all my symptoms etc.
> Too many symptoms & issues.
> I really do hope that he can start treatment/ whatever that has to be ASAP as I'm really not sure how much more I can cope with.
> 
> I hope you've all had a nice weekend xx


Make sure to tell him that you can't cope much longer due to the time you've had to wait, as its been such a frightening time for you, especially being on your own.


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well hopefully the telephone consultation will rapidly tell him you need a face to face appointment and you will get that quickly. Let us know how you get on - don't rush when you are talking to him and work your way down your list of questions.


I will do xx

That's why I've wrote everything down on paper.
It's taken me four days, on/ off to write it all down. As soon as sight goes I can't do anything other than wait for it to return & I'm suffering with splitting headaches all the time.
It's been getting me down so much, I've also been really worried about it all. The worry, stress & upset is keeping me awake basically 24/7, so frustrating.

I've been trying so hard to stay positive but it's been damn hard.

Just got to plough on & hope whatever's wrong with my brain/ sight etc is treatable.


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> Sending over some positive thoughts for Thursday then that it's a good consultation. xx


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Make sure to tell him that you can't cope much longer due to the time you've had to wait, as its been such a frightening time for you, especially being on your own.


Oh I plan on telling him everything.
That whatever is causing my sight loss needs to be treated ASAP as I just can't cope with it all anymore.
The constant headaches, loss of balance on/ off all the time.
I'm 44 & since Christmas I've had to borrow a walking stick from my mum as I've been losing my balance on/ off, I even have to take it upstairs with me for when I go to the bathroom.

I'm so worried, my life has completely been turned upside down since last May.
When I think I'm coping with everything I'm going through health wise, with lungs etc. Then bang I start suffering with other symptoms.
This is just too hard.


----------



## GingerNinja

Bless you @ebonycat

I don't have any words of wisdom but just wanted to say that I'm thinking of you, and that I hope you get some answers/help xx


----------



## ebonycat

GingerNinja said:


> Bless you @ebonycat
> 
> I don't have any words of wisdom but just wanted to say that I'm thinking of you, and that I hope you get some answers/help xx


Thank you xx

I hope so too.
I've not spoken or met this neurosurgeon yet.
The hospital where he's based (he covers a few hospitals in north London & Essex) is meant to have a leading neurologist department.
I'm just really hoping he can start treatment ASAP as I just can't cope with all these symptoms that I'm suffering with.
It's been really affecting my mental health as well as my physical health.
From what I've read about having hydrocephalus to have any chance of curing & saving eyesight treatment needs to be started urgently.
I was already registered severely sight impaired, which I've coped with all my life.
But to lose my sight completely would be just devastating.

Oh and I so want to sleep for more than a hour each night……


----------



## huckybuck

ebonycat said:


> Thank you xx
> 
> I hope so too.
> I've not spoken or met this neurosurgeon yet.
> The hospital where he's based (he covers a few hospitals in north London & Essex) is meant to have a leading neurologist department.
> I'm just really hoping he can start treatment ASAP as I just can't cope with all these symptoms that I'm suffering with.
> It's been really affecting my mental health as well as my physical health.
> From what I've read about having hydrocephalus to have any chance of curing & saving eyesight treatment needs to be started urgently.
> I was already registered severely sight impaired, which I've coped with all my life.
> But to lose my sight completely would be just devastating.
> 
> Oh and I so want to sleep for more than a hour each night……


I don't know if it would be any good for you but ask your GP about maybe trying melatonin. I used to take it when I was flying and had to sleep when I wasn't really tired etc. I occasionally take it now when I want to go to bed early and have a decent night as I find it gets me off quickly and if I do wake in the night I can get back off a bit easier. I don't get any "hungover" effect either after 8 hrs.


----------



## ewelsh

The world has gone mad you know! Have a read at my mornings dramas.

We are converting the little barn in our garden, this morning I had a delivery of the septic tank.










Here is the conversation:

Him "Who's here to take it off"
Me " no one sorry"
Him " well someone will have to take it off, I'm just a delivery man like" ( he is a Geordie which made it funnier)
Me " well there isn't anyone"
Him " where are your builders"
Me " not on site"
Him " well it's not my job"
Me " it's not my job either, I paid for it to be delivered"
Him " it is delivered, now it's your problem"
Me " no it's not delivered as it's still on your van"
Him " ok if you sign, I'll push it off myself "
Me " sorry no, I will sign when it's on the floor safely, un damaged"
Him " but you could refuse to sign if it's damaged and I will have to pay"
Me " I will not sign for something that may potentially be damaged then I am stuck with a damaged tank which I have already paid for, then will have to buy a new one, it's not as if I can pop that along to the recycling centre easily"
Him " well I'm gonna sit here then till you decide"
Me " fine by me but I'm not signing, why don't you ring the company"
Him " aye"
Me
Him " the company said they emailed the builders and your men should be here by 9.00 to except"
Me " sorry that's not true"
Him " that's what they say"
Me. " not true, can I speak with who ever you have silent on the phone"
Him " na I canny do that"
Me " well, you'll have to come back another day and let me know prior time and date"

And so I carried on with my morning jobs, had breakfast, whilst he is still sat there.

20 mins later, he buzzed my intercom, so out I went...

Conversation is now with his boss over the phone:

Him " do you have people or a machinery to take this item off"
Me" no"
Him "we only deliver"
Me" yes so I keep hearing, I purchased an item like all the other building materials I have purchased on line and they have all be delivered on to the ground apart from yours"
Him " can you not lift it off"
Me " I am 5ft2 8odd stone, so no I don't think so and that's not what I paid for"
Him " we can't deliver to the exact location, it can only be curb side, it's up to you to take it to the required location"
Me " I am happy with curb side delivery, glad we have this sorted, so you man will lift it off and leave it at curb side without damage? Yes?"
Him " ummmm where is he now"
Me "on my curb side which is outside my property fence"

Boss speaks to the delivery man..... delivery man whispering... hands phone back to me...

Him " you will have to go back to who you bought it from and pay for an extra man, unless you have something to take the septic tank off our lorry with"
Me " Yes your right, I will phone the company I purchased this from and hopefully they will use a company who have a grab lorry or some kind or system to remove items off their lorry's and not expect the customer to do this, also, I have never ever heard of a company expecting the normal every day customer Mr Joe Bloggs to have a grab lorry machinery or equivalent hidden in their own garage"

Silence

Him " you'll have to pay for today"
Me " I'm not paying anyone, I suggest you phone the company where this came from"
Him " I don't know who the company is I'm not at my desk"
Me " oh dear"
Him" where do we go from here"
Me " no idea, but I do know this, I am not pushing the tank off, your delivery man is NOT pushing it off, plus I will not sign for it until it is safely on the ground, hopefully when this tank is re delivered, it will be via a proper delivery vehicle.
Him " ok"
Me " good bye and thank you"
Him " thank you"

Geordie " sorry about all this, thank you very much"


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> The world has gone mad you know! Have a read at my mornings dramas.
> 
> We are converting the little barn in our garden, this morning I had a delivery of the septic tank.
> 
> View attachment 468815
> 
> 
> Here is the conversation:
> 
> Him "Who's here to take it off"
> Me " no one sorry"
> Him " well someone will have to take it off, I'm just a delivery man like" ( he is a Geordie which made it funnier)
> Me " well there isn't anyone"
> Him " where are your builders"
> Me " not on site"
> Him " well it's not my job"
> Me " it's not my job either, I paid for it to be delivered"
> Him " it is delivered, now it's your problem"
> Me " no it's not delivered as it's still on your van"
> Him " ok if you sign, I'll push it off myself "
> Me " sorry no, I will sign when it's on the floor safely, un damaged"
> Him " but you could refuse to sign if it's damaged and I will have to pay"
> Me " I will not sign for something that may potentially be damaged then I am stuck with a damaged tank which I have already paid for, then will have to buy a new one, it's not as if I can pop that along to the recycling centre easily"
> Him " well I'm gonna sit here then till you decide"
> Me " fine by me but I'm not signing, why don't you ring the company"
> Him " aye"
> Me
> Him " the company said they emailed the builders and your men should be here by 9.00 to except"
> Me " sorry that's not true"
> Him " that's what they say"
> Me. " not true, can I speak with who ever you have silent on the phone"
> Him " na I canny do that"
> Me " well, you'll have to come back another day and let me know prior time and date"
> 
> And so I carried on with my morning jobs, had breakfast, whilst he is still sat there.
> 
> 20 mins later, he buzzed my intercom, so out I went...
> 
> Conversation is now with his boss over the phone:
> 
> Him " do you have people or a machinery to take this item off"
> Me" no"
> Him "we only deliver"
> Me" yes so I keep hearing, I purchased an item like all the other building materials I have purchased on line and they have all be delivered on to the ground apart from yours"
> Him " can you not lift it off"
> Me " I am 5ft 2 8 odd stone, so no I don't think so and that's not what I paid for"
> Him " we can't deliver to the exact location, it can only be curb side, it's up to you to take it to the required location"
> Me " I am happy with curb side delivery, glad we have this sorted, so you man will lift it off and leave it at curb side without damage? Yes?"
> Him " ummmm where is he now"
> Me "on my curb side which is outside my property fence"
> 
> Boss speaks to the delivery man..... delivery man whispering... hands phone back to me...
> 
> Him " you will have to go back to who you bought it from and pay for an extra man, unless you have something to take the septic tank off our lorry with"
> Me " Yes your right, I will phone the company I purchased this from and hopefully they will use a company who have a grab lorry or some kind or system to remove items off their lorry's and not expect the customer to do this, also, I have never ever heard of a company expecting the normal every day customer Mr Joe Bloggs to have a grab lorry machinery or equivalent hidden in their own garage"
> 
> Silence
> 
> Him " you'll have to pay for today"
> Me " I'm not paying anyone, I suggest you phone the company where this came from"
> Him " I don't know who the company is I'm not at my desk"
> Me " oh dear"
> Him" where do we go from here"
> Me " no idea, but I do know this, I am not pushing the tank off, your delivery man is NOT pushing it off, plus I will not sign for it until it is safely on the ground, hopefully when this tank is re delivered, it will be via a proper delivery vehicle.
> Him " ok"
> Me " good bye and thank you"
> Him " thank you"
> 
> Geordie " sorry about all this, thank you very much"


Thanks Emma. Can always rely on you for a good laugh:Hilarious
Please let us know the sequel


----------



## BarneyBobCat

No Geordie dissing please!


----------



## Cully

@ewelsh, you do realise don't you that you could turn all these little episodes into a series. Now, will you go for a tv comedy series, or are you looking at film rights?:Hilarious


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@ewelds - you couldn't make it up could you ?

Did he REALLY expect you to lift it off ?


----------



## ewelsh

BarneyBobCat said:


> No Geordie dissing please!


Do you know after all this drama, your Geordie asked if he could let his dog out of his truck have a little exercise on my lawn where it might possibly go for a wee or poop. 
I said "well yes no problems, I'll give you a poop bag just incase" .......do you know what he said "I canny pick up poop, that's my Mrs job" :Hilarious:Hilarious

The dog was a darling and did a wee wee but no poop thankfully :Smuggrin


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Do you know after all this drama, your Geordie asked if he could let his dog out of his truck have a little exercise on my lawn where it might possibly go for a wee or poop.
> I said "well yes no problems, I'll give you a poop bag just incase" .......do you know what he said "I canny pick up poop, that's my Mrs job" :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> The dog was a darling and did a wee wee but no poop thankfully :Smuggrin


I wonder...........

Was he expecting you to stand in for his missus
Or

Was he going to send his missus round to pick up the poo?


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> I wonder...........
> 
> Was he expecting you to stand in for his missus
> Or
> 
> Was he going to send his missus round to pick up the poo?


Maybe he could have asked her to nip round and do the heavy lifting for him. Wimp!


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> I don't know if it would be any good for you but ask your GP about maybe trying melatonin. I used to take it when I was flying and had to sleep when I wasn't really tired etc. I occasionally take it now when I want to go to bed early and have a decent night as I find it gets me off quickly and if I do wake in the night I can get back off a bit easier. I don't get any "hungover" effect either after 8 hrs.


I've wrote the name down so when I talk to the neurosurgeon on Thursday I'll mention it to him.

The frustrating thing is I go to bed completely exhausted.
I get into bed soft meditation/ relaxation cd on.
I feel relaxed ( after dosing myself up beforehand with painkillers ).
A fair few nights I actually fall asleep ok.
I wake up, look at the time, only to see that I've only actually slept for half an hour/ or if I'm lucky an hour.
And then that's it, most nights I can't fall asleep again.
I then might be able to try & have a lie down around 1 or 2 in the afternoon, sometimes I can then drift off for an hour, maybe even two hours.
Then that's it.

I'll just carry on & just hope this neurosurgeon knows how to help me & get me feeling better again & more importantly stop my sight going blurry every few minutes, of everyday.
And of course I hope he can get my sight back to what it was.

You have no idea how much our eyesight affects our everyday life.
I haven't owned a tv in about ten years, got rid of it because I just didn't watch all those soaps/ reality programs.
I only ever watched nature programs, history etc.

But I'm a reader, there's been certain times when I 'can't' focus on reading etc. But I've always managed to get back into it again after a little break.
But I've not been able to properly read, get into a good book since before December.
I've got audio books that I've tried but I find them frustrating sometimes.
It's hard to explain.

I even miss just reading a quick 'girlie' lighthearted, funny book.

And of course reading PF, it's very frustrating reading all the news, updates on everyone & there furry family only for my sight to go completely blurry every couple of minutes.

Oh, sorry everyone.
I'm just really, really hoping this neurosurgeon will help me & that he can start treatment as soon as possible.

I know the first part of the treatment should start with a lumber puncture, should be just a 'day case' in hospital.
Then the fluid has to be tested etc.
While waiting for the results to come back they will see if the lumber puncture has relived any of the symptoms & then they go on from there.

It's just all such a worry & my gosh so damn frustrating.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Really sorry @ebonycat you're suffering through all this at the moment 

Hope the neurosurgeon can get to the bottom of it and offer some hope for recovery and improvement.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Right. This is a question about dogs but it’s about genetics really...in a litter of eight puppies, how is it possible to get such a colour variation? They are obviously “posh” cross breeds (that people pay £3k for) but there are lemon, apricot, Fox red, chocolate and black. All in the same litter. I’m sure it’s just basic colour genetics and I’m stupid - but part of me is thinking something is “off” (well apart from paying so much money for one from a “breeder” on a farm). I also thought F numbers in breeding would only be used in pedigrees but they use them to describe the puppies. 

It’s bewildering (in more ways than one).


----------



## Cully

@ebonycat , just wishing you all the very best of luck with tomorrow's consult, and you manage to say everything you need to.
You deserve to get this sorted now after all you're going through. So fingers, paws, legs and even eyes crossed for you. Go girl! xx


----------



## Maurey

Mrs Funkin said:


> Right. This is a question about dogs but it's about genetics really...in a litter of eight puppies, how is it possible to get such a colour variation? They are obviously "posh" cross breeds (that people pay £3k for) but there are lemon, apricot, Fox red, chocolate and black. All in the same litter. I'm sure it's just basic colour genetics and I'm stupid - but part of me is thinking something is "off" (well apart from paying so much money for one from a "breeder" on a farm). I also thought F numbers in breeding would only be used in pedigrees but they use them to describe the puppies.
> 
> It's bewildering (in more ways than one).


It's possible if a pairing has a lot of reccessive genes, much like with cats. If you pair up cats that both carry, say, cinnamon, the dilute gene, the silver gene, and the point gene, you're going to get a lot of variation in kittens. Even more so if the stud is a black tabby carrier of cinnamon, and the mum is a cinnamon and red calico (or a cinnamon and red tortie under dominant white, though that'd make at least half the kittens white), so she also has a white gene to toss onto kittens :> it's a similar case with dogs. If you're a colour breeder, you're going to produce/buy a dog with as high a variation of recessive genes as possible.


----------



## SbanR

@ebonycat wishing you all the best for your phone consult tomorrow. Hope things get moving pdq!


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @ebonycat I really feel for you, hope the phone consultation will go better than expected x


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Right. This is a question about dogs but it's about genetics really...in a litter of eight puppies, how is it possible to get such a colour variation? They are obviously "posh" cross breeds (that people pay £3k for) but there are lemon, apricot, Fox red, chocolate and black. All in the same litter. I'm sure it's just basic colour genetics and I'm stupid - but part of me is thinking something is "off" (well apart from paying so much money for one from a "breeder" on a farm). I also thought F numbers in breeding would only be used in pedigrees but they use them to describe the puppies.
> 
> It's bewildering (in more ways than one).


interesting question @Mrs Funkin But why do you want to know? Do you have a little plan by any chance? Come on spill the beans x
It's sounds as if there is a Labrador mix in there? Red, yellow, black etc, labradoodle maybe :Smuggrin

As for the F part here it is explained.
The first generation designer *dog* (known as an F1), *is the* direct result of mating two purebred *dogs* of different breeds. The second generation (F2) results from the mating of two F1 *dogs*. So basically F1 is the best.


----------



## QOTN

Mrs Funkin said:


> Right. This is a question about dogs but it's about genetics really...in a litter of eight puppies, how is it possible to get such a colour variation? They are obviously "posh" cross breeds (that people pay £3k for) but there are lemon, apricot, Fox red, chocolate and black. All in the same litter. I'm sure it's just basic colour genetics and I'm stupid - but part of me is thinking something is "off" (well apart from paying so much money for one from a "breeder" on a farm). I also thought F numbers in breeding would only be used in pedigrees but they use them to describe the puppies.
> It's bewildering (in more ways than one).


I don't know anything about dog genetics but if chocolate and black are at the same locus as they are in cats, that could explain those two colours. Similarly if the apricot is a dilute version of the red, that is reasonable especially if Fox red is the equivalent of cinnamon which could be at the same locus as chocolate and black. I have never heard of lemon.

As far as I know F is a general letter used to describe a cross. You get F1, 2 etc in vegetable seeds denoting the distance from the first cross.


----------



## SbanR

Are your friends after another doodle @Mrs Funkin ? Or trying to persuade you to get one


----------



## ebonycat

Lurcherlad said:


> Really sorry @ebonycat you're suffering through all this at the moment
> 
> Hope the neurosurgeon can get to the bottom of it and offer some hope for recovery and improvement.





Cully said:


> @ebonycat , just wishing you all the very best of luck with tomorrow's consult, and you manage to say everything you need to.
> You deserve to get this sorted now after all you're going through. So fingers, paws, legs and even eyes crossed for you. Go girl! xx





SbanR said:


> @ebonycat wishing you all the best for your phone consult tomorrow. Hope things get moving pdq!





ewelsh said:


> Oh @ebonycat I really feel for you, hope the phone consultation will go better than expected x


Thank you all so very much xx

I received a call this morning, as soon as she said that she was my neurosurgeon's secretary, I thought…. Oh please no!!!!
But she said that he won't be calling me on Thursday as he's in surgery.
He will either call me today, or on Friday.
Well he didn't call me today 

I'm just really, really hoping he will call me on Friday.

If there's any of those famous PF positive vibes going spare, please can you send them my way :Kiss

Thank you for thinking of me xx


----------



## Lurcherlad

Definitely sending positive vibes your way!


----------



## ebonycat

Lurcherlad said:


> Definitely sending positive vibes your way!


Thank you xx


----------



## ewelsh

Could you ring the secretary tomorrow and express your anxiety and fear that the consultant might forget to ring you Friday! She might push your name under his nose! 


Sending truck loads of positive vibes xx


----------



## ebonycat

ewelsh said:


> Could you ring the secretary tomorrow and express your anxiety and fear that the consultant might forget to ring you Friday! She might push your name under his nose!
> 
> Sending truck loads of positive vibes xx


Thank you Emma xx

I practically begged her this morning to tell him to please call me.
I told her how much I'm suffering & that I've now had a seizure & have constant headaches on top of the constant sight loss 

Just got to hope he calls me on Friday.


----------



## Charity

I pray you will get your call on Friday and he can help clarify things and put your mind at rest some.


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> I pray you will get your call on Friday and he can help clarify things and put your mind at rest some.


Thank you xx

I really hope so x


----------



## Cully

Sending more positive vibes your way that you get your call on Friday. I can't believe they're doing this to you, although I do understand if he's operating that has to be his priority.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh flipping heck @ebonycat I NEED to get in the teleporter to you to come to sort all this out...I shall send all the positive thoughts I can muster xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Maurey @QOTN @ewelsh  No @SbanR there will be NO puppy here. Definitely not.

I have three colleagues who are buying these cross breeds from two "breeders" - two from one breeder, one from another. I just thought the huge colour variation rang alarm bells for me - Mabel (friend's cockapoo) was from a litter of entirely fox red. These others - two are from a cockapoo mother, cocker spaniel father (I don't know what colours they are though, so I guess anything is possible), I don't know what cross the other one is. They are super cute - but I do feel saddened that the breeder is making £20k+ from one litter - it's clearly too much if a temptation isn't it? I mean, £20k tax free is my salary for the year. Why wouldn't you? I don't know what to think.


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> Sending more positive vibes your way that you get your call on Friday. I can't believe they're doing this to you, although I do understand if he's operating that has to be his priority.
> View attachment 468865


Thank you xx

I can understand if he's needed in surgery.
I've just been like this for over five months now, I'm in pain most days, this sight loss is so frustrating & it's all just really getting me down


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh flipping heck @ebonycat I NEED to get in the teleporter to you to come to sort all this out...I shall send all the positive thoughts I can muster xx


I would LOVE you to get in your teleporter and 'Kick some arse'!! 

But as we've yet to invent the teleporter I'll happily take the positive vibes you're sending me :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks @Maurey @QOTN @ewelsh  No @SbanR there will be NO puppy here. Definitely not.
> 
> I have three colleagues who are buying these cross breeds from two "breeders" - two from one breeder, one from another. I just thought the huge colour variation rang alarm bells for me - Mabel (friend's cockapoo) was from a litter of entirely fox red. These others - two are from a cockapoo mother, cocker spaniel father (I don't know what colours they are though, so I guess anything is possible), I don't know what cross the other one is. They are super cute - but I do feel saddened that the breeder is making £20k+ from one litter - it's clearly too much if a temptation isn't it? I mean, £20k tax free is my salary for the year. Why wouldn't you? I don't know what to think.


I've spent many a time over the course of my lifetime fighting for animal (mostly pet) welfare.

These last fifteen months or so have been so, extremely upsetting with regards to all 'pet' animals.
Yes not just cats & dogs but all the smaller pet animals as well.

Unfortunately my opinion of 'some' of our human race was fairly low beforehand, now it's hit rock bottom.
And that's terribly sad.

I'm not completely heartless, I know 'some' people plan homing an animal the right way. Thinking it through etc.
But some just don't & it's the animal that suffers.

You only have to visit some of the buying sites to see things like 'we don't have the time for him/her',
'we are back in the office now & haven't done any training & it's now destructive & we don't know why!!'.

And with regards to 'some' of these so called 'breeders', these 'accidental litters' etc…..
Pah……. They haven't got the animals welfare at heart & the animals are just a money maker for them.
They give REAL breeders a bad name.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m so so sad about it all. It’s not the fault of the poor little ones - and they will be so loved and rightly so - but it still doesn’t sit right with me.


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm so so sad about it all. It's not the fault of the poor little ones - and they will be so loved and rightly so - but it still doesn't sit right with me.


I know 

We can only do so much xx


----------



## slartibartfast

I had to rescue a hedgehog this morning, poor boy was stuck in the fence. I had my old motorcycle jacket (I'm wearing it for more than 20 years, this thing is pretty immortal), so I still have hands. It was on my kitty feeding walk, I've offered him some cat food, he ate it all.


----------



## Cully

slartibartfast said:


> I had to rescue a hedgehog this morning, poor boy was stuck in the fence. I had my old motorcycle jacket (I'm wearing it for more than 20 years, this thing is pretty immortal), so I still have hands. It was on my kitty feeding walk, I've offered him some cat food, he ate it all.


Years ago it was thought ok to give hedgehogs bread and milk but thankfully, these days we are more enlightened. Cat food is fine, but not the fishy sort. any meaty ones are ok though. I heard this on a tv program about wildlife in our gardens.


----------



## Cully

ebonycat said:


> I would LOVE you to get in your teleporter and 'Kick some arse'!!
> 
> But as we've yet to invent the teleporter I'll happily take the positive vibes you're sending me :Kiss


You'll have to threaten him with 'the mob'. He wont know your talking about the catchat mob.


----------



## slartibartfast

Cully said:


> Years ago it was thought ok to give hedgehogs bread and milk but thankfully, these days we are more enlightened. Cat food is fine, but not the fishy sort. any meaty ones are ok though. I heard this on a tv program about wildlife in our gardens.


Hedgehogs are obsessed with cat food, always stealing from their bowls, they love dry the most.


----------



## popcornsmum

ewelsh said:


> The world has gone mad you know! Have a read at my mornings dramas.
> 
> We are converting the little barn in our garden, this morning I had a delivery of the septic tank.
> 
> View attachment 468815
> 
> 
> Here is the conversation:
> 
> Him "Who's here to take it off"
> Me " no one sorry"
> Him " well someone will have to take it off, I'm just a delivery man like" ( he is a Geordie which made it funnier)
> Me " well there isn't anyone"
> Him " where are your builders"
> Me " not on site"
> Him " well it's not my job"
> Me " it's not my job either, I paid for it to be delivered"
> Him " it is delivered, now it's your problem"
> Me " no it's not delivered as it's still on your van"
> Him " ok if you sign, I'll push it off myself "
> Me " sorry no, I will sign when it's on the floor safely, un damaged"
> Him " but you could refuse to sign if it's damaged and I will have to pay"
> Me " I will not sign for something that may potentially be damaged then I am stuck with a damaged tank which I have already paid for, then will have to buy a new one, it's not as if I can pop that along to the recycling centre easily"
> Him " well I'm gonna sit here then till you decide"
> Me " fine by me but I'm not signing, why don't you ring the company"
> Him " aye"
> Me
> Him " the company said they emailed the builders and your men should be here by 9.00 to except"
> Me " sorry that's not true"
> Him " that's what they say"
> Me. " not true, can I speak with who ever you have silent on the phone"
> Him " na I canny do that"
> Me " well, you'll have to come back another day and let me know prior time and date"
> 
> And so I carried on with my morning jobs, had breakfast, whilst he is still sat there.
> 
> 20 mins later, he buzzed my intercom, so out I went...
> 
> Conversation is now with his boss over the phone:
> 
> Him " do you have people or a machinery to take this item off"
> Me" no"
> Him "we only deliver"
> Me" yes so I keep hearing, I purchased an item like all the other building materials I have purchased on line and they have all be delivered on to the ground apart from yours"
> Him " can you not lift it off"
> Me " I am 5ft2 8odd stone, so no I don't think so and that's not what I paid for"
> Him " we can't deliver to the exact location, it can only be curb side, it's up to you to take it to the required location"
> Me " I am happy with curb side delivery, glad we have this sorted, so you man will lift it off and leave it at curb side without damage? Yes?"
> Him " ummmm where is he now"
> Me "on my curb side which is outside my property fence"
> 
> Boss speaks to the delivery man..... delivery man whispering... hands phone back to me...
> 
> Him " you will have to go back to who you bought it from and pay for an extra man, unless you have something to take the septic tank off our lorry with"
> Me " Yes your right, I will phone the company I purchased this from and hopefully they will use a company who have a grab lorry or some kind or system to remove items off their lorry's and not expect the customer to do this, also, I have never ever heard of a company expecting the normal every day customer Mr Joe Bloggs to have a grab lorry machinery or equivalent hidden in their own garage"
> 
> Silence
> 
> Him " you'll have to pay for today"
> Me " I'm not paying anyone, I suggest you phone the company where this came from"
> Him " I don't know who the company is I'm not at my desk"
> Me " oh dear"
> Him" where do we go from here"
> Me " no idea, but I do know this, I am not pushing the tank off, your delivery man is NOT pushing it off, plus I will not sign for it until it is safely on the ground, hopefully when this tank is re delivered, it will be via a proper delivery vehicle.
> Him " ok"
> Me " good bye and thank you"
> Him " thank you"
> 
> Geordie " sorry about all this, thank you very much"


Oh my days!!!! What a nightmare!  are you grey yet with all the dramas??!


----------



## ewelsh

popcornsmum said:


> Oh my days!!!! What a nightmare!  are you grey yet with all the dramas??!


I wouldn't know @popcornsmum I highlight my hair, but I'll soon be dunking my head in bleach :Hilarious the plasterer has failed to turn up 4 times now 

I have spoken with the company where I purchased the septic tank from, he called them " plonkers" he is baffled how they expect anyone to " LIFT" off a septic tank which is as big as a car :Hilarious:Hilarious especially when they sent the soak away crates via a different lorry days previously which almost had a crane to lift the crates off, when the crates were on the floor I lifted each one and walked away with them as they were so light :Hilarious:Hilarious

So re delivery is next week, let's see shall we :Yawn


----------



## popcornsmum

ewelsh said:


> I wouldn't know @popcornsmum I highlight my hair, but I'll soon be dunking my head in bleach :Hilarious the plasterer has failed to turn up 4 times now
> 
> I have spoken with the company where I purchased the septic tank from, he called them " plonkers" he is baffled how they expect anyone to " LIFT" off a septic tank which is as big as a car :Hilarious:Hilarious especially when they sent the soak away crates via a different lorry days previously which almost had a crane to lift the crates off, when the crates were on the floor I lifted each one and walked away with them as they were so light :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> So re delivery is next week, let's see shall we :Yawn


Bless you!!! How utterly stressful! I think it's the same with tradespeople everywhere as my parents have been let down by 7 tilers in the past month! They only want an ensuite tiled! 
I am keeping my fingers crossed for you that the next lot have it sorted and it goes stressfree!


----------



## ewelsh

popcornsmum said:


> Bless you!!! How utterly stressful! I think it's the same with tradespeople everywhere as my parents have been let down by 7 tilers in the past month! They only want an ensuite tiled!
> I am keeping my fingers crossed for you that the next lot have it sorted and it goes stressfree!


I don't get stressed over things like this, very little stresses me out, unless it's to do with my cats or dogs, I can hold my own though with delivery men and trades men :Smuggrin


----------



## SbanR

@ewelsh I think it'll be far simpler if you go on a plastering course and do the job yourself

Ps. How will you move the septic tank from the curb side to where it has to be?


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> Ps. How will you move the septic tank from the curb side to where it has to be?


We are borrowing the farmers digger and little fork lift thing :Happy I am dreading the lawn being dug up though!


----------



## ebonycat

Sorry I haven’t updated on what neurosurgeon has said.
I have a very good reason.

Because he DIDN'T phone me!!!!

My phone appointment was meant to have been yesterday.
His secretary phoned me to tell me that he would be in surgery on Thursday, so he would either phone me on Wednesday or on Friday (Today).
Well I kept my phone with me constantly on Wednesday, no phone call.
I did the same again today.

By 3pm I just knew he wouldn’t be phoning me.
I phoned his secretary, numerous times, no answer & no way of being able to leave a message.
I then phoned the hospital where he’s based, they could only put me through to his secretary with the number that I already have.

I then phoned the two other hospital's who have seen me since all this sight loss has happened.
Because I’ve been referred to a certain neurosurgeon at this other hospital, they now can’t see/ treat me.
The only thing I can do is wait until Monday morning & really hope that I can get to speak to neurosurgeon’s secretary then & demand to speak to neurosurgeon ASAP.

It’s taken me from phoning around for ages, phoning my mum & snapping at her, then breaking down sobbing & phoning her back to say sorry.

I'm so angry & upset.

All this started the second week of December & it’s been getting worse everyday.
I can’t sleep, I’m having really painful headaches everyday, loss of balance, sight loss every couple of minutes, had that seizure the other week (which I told the neurosurgeon’s secretary the very next day, to try & bring my phone appointment forward, but she couldn’t do that).

This is so unacceptable, it really is.
I know all about covid, the strain the NHS has been under etc.
But there’s other patients that need urgent treatment as well.

I also phoned my GP surgery tonight to ask for their help (not sure why I thought they could help me, but I was completely upset).
They said what I knew already, that because I’ve been referred to this neurosurgeon, that means my ‘treatment’ has started….. REALLY could have fooled me :Bawling


I just can’t believe this is all happening, I’m completely broken :Bawling


----------



## Jojomomo

Oh @ebonycat so sorry you still haven't heard from your consultant  I know the NHS is soo stretched, especially with covid, but you shouldn't have been left hanging like you have. It's pretty poor that you can't even leave a voicemail for your surgeon's secretary. I really hope you hear something on Monday. Sending love xxx


----------



## Charity

What a nightmare, that is very bad to not even phone and tell you he wouldn't be contacting you.


----------



## GingerNinja

That is disgusting @ebonycat I am so frustrated for you. I did a search and this page has some advice but I don't know how useful it will be https://www.citizensadvice.org.uk/h...e/how-to-make-a-complaint-about-nhs-services/

I am so sorry you are doing through this xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It's disgusting. You need to demand to speak to the Chief Exec and medical director for neuro.

I am embarrassed on behalf of the NHS.

@ebonycat if you want me to do any digging for who the right people are, please PM me and give me the details of your hospital and (supposed) neuro surgeon. I am more than happy.

You need to go way over the head of this useless medical secretary and find someone that will help you. PALS wouldn't so it's time for the CE and MD now.

Sending love xx


----------



## SbanR

I'm very sorry you've been let down yet again @ebonycat . Please take Mrs F up on her offer of help.
Sending my love xx


----------



## TriTri

Oh no @ebonycat, stay strong. We're all rooting for you. Hopefully you'll get a call on Monday. It's got to be soon xx


----------



## ewelsh

@ebonycat I just think the whole thing is ridiculous and cruel quite frankly.I am so sorry. X


----------



## Cully

I can't believe this has happened again @ebonycat. I agree that you should take @Mrs Funkin advice. I know it's always been the case that some secretaries are like Rottweilers at protecting their bosses but they shouldn't get in the way of communication between medics and patients. It's not medical ethics and potentially downright dangerous.
Spend time this weekend gathering together any evidence of what's been happening so you have everything to hand when you make your complaint(s). Don't let anger, disappointment and the feeling of futility push you down. Tell yourself it's time to take positive action and then take those steps. Being positive will make you feel so much better and stronger than just thinking 'What's the point'. 
Sending much love


----------



## Mrs Funkin

The more I'm seeing comments and rethinking this @ebonycat the madder I'm getting. It's disgusting. I'd be ashamed to provide such shockingly awful care. If the neurologist had even been arsed to ring and say "I'm so sorry, I've only got five minutes I'm needed urgently in surgery…but let me at least introduce myself and reassure you that I have all your notes and I'm going to read them and ring you on X day", that would have negated the need to complain.

You need to get through to someone who actually gives a toss who can actually fight your corner. This particular medical sec clearly isn't that person - hence my saying you need to go way above.

I am just HOPPING mad. I can't type what I really feel, I'd be banned…


----------



## slartibartfast

ebonycat said:


> I would LOVE you to get in your teleporter and 'Kick some arse'!!
> 
> But as we've yet to invent the teleporter I'll happily take the positive vibes you're sending me :Kiss


If only there was such a teleporter available, I would come and get medieval on their arses! I still have some skills from my fight club days, muay thai mostly. I have a rather bad reputation around, the best line I've ever heard was from the guy in the neighborhood, when there were some youngsters looking for trouble under booze store. I was walking home, have to pass this joint, and one started to approach me. So that guy yelled to him: You stupid chuj (Polish naughty word), if she gets to punch you, you will be sitting on the top of the bloody lamp post!


----------



## slartibartfast

This is the most loved toy ever, Potter's elephant:















He looks that way because he was loved every day for about 11 years. Potter will be 12 at the end of July (Harry Potter's birthday!) and I've got this elephant when he was a kitten, elephant was than bigger than he. The moment he saw it, it was love, he started to carry it everywhere in his teeth, he is still doing this, hence the look.
Over the years I've tried to repair it, put some patches. But it looks like it looks now. And is still the most precious, His Precious!


----------



## Cully

slartibartfast said:


> This is the most loved toy ever, Potter's elephant:
> View attachment 469032
> View attachment 469033
> 
> He looks that way because he was loved every day for about 11 years. Potter will be 12 at the end of July (Harry Potter's birthday!) and I've got this elephant when he was a kitten, elephant was than bigger than he. The moment he saw it, it was love, he started to carry it everywhere in his teeth, he is still doing this, hence the look.
> Over the years I've tried to repair it, put some patches. But it looks like it looks now. And is still the most precious, His Precious!
> 
> View attachment 469034


It definitely looks loved. Misty has a teddy bear from when she was a kitten but it's more a love hate relationship by the way she beats it up.


----------



## ebonycat

Thank you everyone,
Sorry I’m only just online, I’ve spent most of the day on/ off writing an email.

I’ve just this minute sent it to Sir Simon Stevens, Chief Executive of the NHS.

I will also send it to NHS England.

I’ve also sent a Direct Message via Twitter to NHS England,

I will also send the same email to PALS.


I really don’t like to complain but all this has been/ is unacceptable.

Thank you all for you love & support through all this horrible, extremely distressing & worrying time xx


----------



## Cully

ebonycat said:


> Thank you everyone,
> Sorry I'm only just online, I've spent most of the day on/ off writing an email.
> 
> I've just this minute sent it to Sir Simon Stevens, Chief Executive of the NHS.
> 
> I will also send it to NHS England.
> 
> I've also sent a Direct Message via Twitter to NHS England,
> 
> I will also send the same email to PALS.
> 
> I really don't like to complain but all this has been/ is unacceptable.
> 
> Thank you all for you love & support through all this horrible, extremely distressing & worrying time xx


Well done, it couldn't have been easy. Now we'll see what happens once the s*** hits the fan.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

You shouldn't have to but could you pay to go private @ebonycat ? Its absolutely shocking how you have been treated. I do find the health service you get is a postcode lottery, it seems to be good where I live but terrible where my wifes parents live - they too have had issues with their health and the support they got was appalling


----------



## Mrs Funkin

The problem with private for things like this @BarneyBobCat is that there isn't often the access to all the tech you need in a private hospital. Private is generally okay for "routine" things like MRI etc but with stuff as complex as EC's the best option clinically is generally NHS. Even if they are being a bunch of *********!

I'm glad you've emailed @ebonycat - hope you've sent copies to folk high up the chain in the hospital you're being "treated" at.


----------



## huckybuck

Maybe a private initial consultation might at least give some answers to treatment available and get Ebonycat noticed - often it’s the same consultant who works privately. 

When my aunt had cancer she saw her consultant privately then he recommended her to an oncologist on NHS. They worked in tandem and when Aunt left work (who had been providing her cover) her consultant took her over as an NHS patient.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Possibly but to get a private referral (in most areas) means a new referral from your GP - even though @ebonycat is already in the NHS system, most won't convert over to private, even if she wanted to.

That sounds excellent smooth care your auntie got, HB. Sadly it doesn't always work that way with the private/NHS transition. The other thing to note is not every consultant does private work - my neurologist in London did do private (NHS at my hospital) but that was because he didn't do any of the extreme neuro surgeries as he got older, his was more routine investigation work. The surgeries often take a whole shift - and many NHS doctors don't believe in private work.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(Oh I do so wish I could help @ebonycat - if I was at your hospital I'd track down that medical sec and doctor)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Having people is just an endless stream of chores really, isn’t it? 

#FirstWorldProblems


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Having people is just an endless stream of chores really, isn't it?
> 
> #FirstWorldProblems


Got it all to come next weekend - Christmas is coming!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh Christmas dinner @huckybuck ? How LOVELY!


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooh Christmas dinner @huckybuck ? How LOVELY!


It's all in the freezer from December  I do make ahead but didn't think we'd be doing it beginning of June. Just hope it's all ok - I do need to get some Turkey but we have pots, parsnips and carrots, sausages, stuffing, cauliflower and broccoli cheese, cabbage, sprouts and gravy all pre cooked and ready to heat along with a Christmas pud from Tesco that has passed its use by date :Hilarious and homemade profiteroles, tia maria roulade and ginger and orange baked cheesecake also frozen.

Plan is Christmas Eve buffet Sat night, champagne and pressies Sun morning, Christmas dinner Sun afternoon and possibly Windsor Races (if we can get a table in the restaurant so Nanny can sit) Boxing Day sorry Monday lol!!!

I need to put a few decs up - might not necessarily be Christmas ones but want the house to look pretty/fun!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Does Crimbo pud have a use by? I’m sure it’ll be fine…all sounds delicious  Merry Christmas!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Soak it in brandy and set it on fire - bingo, all bacteria depyrogenated


----------



## huckybuck

BarneyBobCat said:


> Soak it in brandy and set it on fire - bingo, all bacteria depyrogenated


That's def the plan!!! Usually Nanny brings her own but the last few years she's says she CBA to make one as she's cooked for almost 90 years and had enough lol!! There was one year she found a spare in her wardrobe so she bought that (could have been made a year prior or possibly two) so I'm sure Tesco's will be ok!!!


----------



## ebonycat

@Mrs Funkin @Cully @huckybuck @BarneyBobCat

Thank you all xx

When I first visited the main hospital (Essex) eye clinic as an Emergency patient the Dr that I saw told me this would all be treated as an Emergency.
She even said if I didn't hear from the MRI department within a few days, the NHS will send me to a private clinic to have the MRI Orbit Scan done quickly.

I've not had a issue with two of the (my part of Essex) hospitals.
My small local one, ten minutes from my house (has a small eye clinic but it's not the main eye clinic), it only deals with daycare patients, minor injuries, no A&E dept.
And the hospital 40 minutes from my house, a bigger hospital, where the main eye clinic is & where I went as an emergency eye patient & where I had the MRI orbit scan.

Both of these hospitals have stressed to me & stressed to the hospital where I've been referred too, to see the neurosurgeon & have treatment that treatment is urgent.

I have the copies of the letters that they've sent to my GP, all letters state that treatment is urgent (so much so that it's in bold black print).

I have gone private before (when I was school age) & I did phone the private clinic (the same private clinic that the hospital where I had the MRI orbit scan done sometimes uses when they need too).
I would have booked & paid for the scan with them privately but I received a phone call from the imaging department at the hospital for the scan to be done a few days later.

As @Mrs Funkin has said going from NHS to private can have problems with transferring medical notes (I've had these problems in the past).

I've always hated to complain, to anyone.
But I was diagnosed with a severe medical condition in July last year, after months & months of hospital stays/ visits/ scans etc, to the point of finally being referred up to the Royal Brompton hospital in London.

And then this started, since then this other hospital has had no contact with me at all.
I have had to chase them up for answers etc.
The neurosurgeon's secretary has been no help whatsoever.
When I do get to talk to her, she hasn't helped me yet, she doesn't phone me back when I've asked her too, or when I've asked another secretary for her to phone me back.

I'am really completely broken from all this, all these symptoms that I've had & that I'am having all day & night.
The stress, upset & oh my gosh the worry.
I have Asperger syndrome so everything knocks me down completely.
It's all too much and should not be happening.

And I do understand with everything regarding Covid etc.
I had two (both times, two week stays) hospital admissions last year.
Both times was completely strict, PPE's, strict visitation/ no visitation etc.
Yes there was a few issues with my last stay, but I can also see & understand that they were dealing with a pandemic & lots of hospitals were having issues.
But that hospital coped with it all.

To be completely honest I'm absolutely dreading tomorrow morning.
It's already making me panic & feel sick.
But I will phone the neurosurgeon's secretary at 9am & then go from there.
I have too. Because of them I could lose my sight completely. I could still lose my sight completely even if treatment does start ASAP, because they hadn't started treatment when the hospital eye clinic said that they should.

@Mrs Funkin yes I've sent the same email to all the people that I could think of & find.
I looked up everyone's email addresses or used their 'contact us' pages etc.
Even though I have already contacted PALS (the branch where the hospital is) & they weren't at all helpful. Saying that my 'treatment' had started!!
I've emailed them again, I found two different email addresses for them so emailed both of them.
Plus more importantly I've emailed the NHS Chief Executive Sir Simon Stevens.
So hopefully that will get me somewhere??
Though part of me is kind of worried over doing that, if you know what I mean. It's like I've 'grassed' the Dr up.

My gosh this has taken me ages…… to type.
This is just it, I can't & I'm not 'living' at the moment.
Everything is so hard, such a struggle.

I'm going to shut up now….
Sorry xx

If I drank alcohol I could numb all this pain but I don't, so I can't.
So I'll be cuddling the cats & ratties at all hours tonight, till 9am to help me de-stress & calm down.

Thanks again everyone.
You've all be so very lovely through all of this.

E, Ebony, Alfie & the five fancy ratties xx


----------



## ebonycat

@huckybuck Is Nanny & the family coming to you next weekend?

I LOVE your Nanny, could you post a picture of her next week? Please xxxx
Hearing about Nanny & all that she's done/ does always makes me smile.
Love her xx


----------



## Ali71

@ebonycat I agree you have been treated terribly, and you have every right to complain. I would hope that after letting you down last week the consultant will put you top of the list for a call tomorrow so you can get treatment under way x


----------



## ebonycat

Ali71 said:


> @ebonycat I agree you have been treated terribly, and you have every right to complain. I would hope that after letting you down last week the consultant will put you top of the list for a call tomorrow so you can get treatment under way x


He should, but whether he will??

I hope his secretary is in work tomorrow morning & answers her damn phone.

xx


----------



## huckybuck

ebonycat said:


> @huckybuck Is Nanny & the family coming to you next weekend?
> 
> I LOVE your Nanny, could you post a picture of her next week? Please xxxx
> Hearing about Nanny & all that she's done/ does always makes me smile.
> Love her xx


Yes all being well. I haven't seen her since late last summer although I have spoken to her obviously. They were supposed to come for Christmas but that was cancelled.

I did offer to break the rules and have them down over Easter but Nanny decided it wasn't that much longer to wait until after 17th May when at least she'd have had her nails and hair done :Hilarious.

I asked Aunty P if she thought another few weeks wait would be ok for her (given her age and that she is getting a bit frail now) and she said of course - Nanny is talking about going on holiday somewhere in September if she can 

I don't know if you listen to Radio 2 at all but last summer I wrote to Michael Ball to see if he would wish her a happy 105th birthday. He went one better and phoned her on air on his Sunday show. It was hilarious. She was brilliant - so much so he said she was one of his best guests ever lol! They repeated it on his Christmas best bits too.

Michael promised to send her tickets for Hairspray when it reopens so we are keeping fingers crossed he remembers!!!


----------



## huckybuck

This was her on the phone on her birthday and with her 2nd card from the Queen lol!!! Note she's put pink on so she matches :Hilarious


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

Yes I listen to Michael Ball. I probably heard that. She looks amazing. She will have been born In 1916. Wow. x


----------



## Cully

@ebonycat . Some last minute vibes to boost your confidence. Good luck girl.


----------



## Charity

Doesn't Nanny look great, she is absolutely amazing and always smiling bless her. Is she still betting on the gee gees? xx


----------



## ewelsh

Looking FABULOUS as always Nanny D, enjoy your weekend @huckybuck x


----------



## huckybuck

MissMiloKitty said:


> Yes I listen to Michael Ball. I probably heard that. She looks amazing. She will have been born In 1916. Wow. x


She was the lady from Birmingham who chatted to him as if he was the man next door then forgot who she was talking to halfway through, told him she'd give him a big hug when she saw him - and right at the end when she was putting the phone down said to my Aunt "I told you he was a lovely man!" not realising she was still on air :Hilarious it was classic!!!



Charity said:


> Doesn't Nanny look great, she is absolutely amazing and always smiling bless her. Is she still betting on the gee gees? xx


Of course! Every day. She can't wait to go racing again - just hoping we'll get there!


----------



## Ali71

You're so lucky to have her in your life @huckybuck, what an amazing lady.

@ebonycat I hope you managed to speak to the secretary and she was helpful? Fingers crossed you didn't have to unleash the whoop-*ss!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I really hope you're getting somewhere today @ebonycat you are well and truly in my thoughts xx


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> This was her on the phone on her birthday and with her 2nd card from the Queen lol!!! Note she's put pink on so she matches :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 469108
> View attachment 469109
> View attachment 469110


Aww Nanny D is truly lovely.

She's always got a beautiful smile on her face 

Love her xx


----------



## ebonycat

@Mrs Funkin @Cully @Ali71 @huckybuck @Charity @QOTN @BarneyBobCat @ewelsh

Evening all, it's been a very long…… day.

Bear with me, this takes me ages to type.

Well I phoned my neurosurgeon's secretary at 8.50am…….. and I Actually spoke to her.
Well I wasn't at all nasty to her, well I was as calm as I could be, I had already written down everything I wanted to ask/ tell her etc.
She was pleasant enough & said that she would 'email' my consultant….. hmm…. I didn't think I'd hear from him today after that.

But around 1pm he phoned me!!!! He actually phoned me.

He kind of passed the butt with regards to my treatment, he said that either of the other two hospitals should have done a lumber puncture back in February/ March time!!
And asked me??? Why they hadn't done… errr how do I know? They're the Drs!!
The other two hospitals told me that the neurosurgeon is treating me & it's all down to him.

Anyway he told me to go to my local large hospital (where there's an A&E dept), go to A&E and tell them that I'm there to have a lumber puncture done & if they have a problem with that, for them to call him direct.

So I turned up, waited a little while then a nurse called me in.
I explained everything, told her what my neurosurgeon had told me to say.
Her - Oh No We Don't Do Things Like That Here…….. You can't just come in here & get a lumber puncture…….

Hmmm….

I said nicely well phone my neurosurgeon, he told me to tell you to phone him if there's a problem.

Her - Oh No I Can't Do That.

She then buzzed someone & asked them….
Two minutes later she tells me to go to reception & book in as there's a nurse waiting for me.

Into another room, Covid swabs taken, bloods taken, stats taken. Then told to wait again.

All the while I've no idea what's going on & when I ask, no one seems to know either!!

Then I overhear a nurse say my name & ward…
I get taken into a ward, put next to a bed & told a Dr will come & see me.
In the last three hours I've had a Dr come see, ask me a few questions, then he told me he'll be back.
He said I might have a lumber puncture tonight.
But he needs to discuss my case with another Dr.
Hour later he's back with another Dr with him.
The other Dr (I'm guessing senior) then tells me there plan for me.
Lumber puncture in the morning (not sure how much fluid they're taking, it's been discussed with my neurosurgeon by all accounts), the pressure is then taken etc. I have to lay flat on my back for FOUR HOURS!!!!
The results then get sent to my neurosurgeon & then he takes over my care.

My neurosurgeon told me this morning about a lumber puncture, which I knew already is the treatment for hydrocephalus.
Depending how the lumber puncture goes, he will then decide if I need either a Shunt fitted or have this other operation where it's drilling a hole in the brain (yuk)…..
Either way if he decides I need one of these operations done, he will do it within the next two weeks.

So right now I'm sitting in a ward in hospital….
There's a women in another bay who singing her head off when I was brought in…. Huh just what my nerves need….

Two of my nurses here are Obsessed with knowing what my bowel habits are!!!!
HELP PLEASE @Mrs Funkin Send HELP!!!

I've now got the women in the bed next to me snoring LOUD…. My gosh.

I know I haven't been sleeping hardly at all these last six months but at least when I'm at home I'am ALONE…. Well with my furry little family.
Oh I'm missing them already.

Love to you all xx


----------



## Ali71

@ebonycat what an eventful day for you... well done for being tenacious and calm! I'm pleased things are happening and the neurosurgeon has taken charge, I hope everything calms down on the ward and you get some rest xx


----------



## QOTN

Not quite what I had in mind when I suggested A&E but at least something is being done at last. Good luck.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Crikey @ebonycat - what a day you've had! Thank you so much for taking the time and effort and expending all that energy typing your message.

I was almost afraid to read your update in case it was "nobody has called me". Thank GOODNESS you've actually got in the system and are being sorted. Oh my, I'm so so so so so pleased that something is happening.

As for your fellow patients...well, perhaps you can ask the nurses for some ear plugs? Do you think they might have some? Oh to be able to pop in the teleporter to you.

I shall hold you in my thoughts tomorrow for the LP to go smoothly and for you to hopefully get some relief afterwards. Sending lots of love and a big kiss from Oscar Woo xxx


----------



## Charity

At least things are moving....no I'm not talking about your bowels!  Frustrating a day as its been, at least its been pretty positive. Hope tomorrow will go as smoothly as possible so you can soon get home. Will be thinking of you. xx


----------



## SbanR

At last, hopefully you're starting to get treatment. I'm sure your emails played a large role in today's progress.
Keeping you in my thoughts @ebonycat .


----------



## TriTri

@ebonycat, at last the ball is rolling! Congratulations & good luck, TriTri & Max x


----------



## ebonycat

Morning xx
Thank you all so very much, for all your love & support. 
It means so much too me, watery eyes just thinking about all your kindness, love, hugs you’ve given me xx

I’ll update on what’s happening here when I can.
So need a coffee right now……

Have a good day everyone.

It’s overcast here but bloomy hot in here.

Love to all of your furry masters/ mistresses & of course to all of you xx


----------



## ebonycat

Blooming hell every time I've been in hospital it's like they have to keep the temperature in the hospitals at 100 degrees!!!

@Charity I may of missed your post (probably as I'm not seeing well), but I'm thinking of Mr T this morning.
How is he? Have you heard from the specialist yet?
He's such a cuddle bug, cheeky chappie, just love him & of course darling Bunty xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

huckybuck said:


> Yes all being well. I haven't seen her since late last summer although I have spoken to her obviously. They were supposed to come for Christmas but that was cancelled.
> 
> I did offer to break the rules and have them down over Easter but Nanny decided it wasn't that much longer to wait until after 17th May when at least she'd have had her nails and hair done :Hilarious.
> 
> I asked Aunty P if she thought another few weeks wait would be ok for her (given her age and that she is getting a bit frail now) and she said of course - Nanny is talking about going on holiday somewhere in September if she can
> 
> I don't know if you listen to Radio 2 at all but last summer I wrote to Michael Ball to see if he would wish her a happy 105th birthday. He went one better and phoned her on air on his Sunday show. It was hilarious. She was brilliant - so much so he said she was one of his best guests ever lol! They repeated it on his Christmas best bits too.
> 
> Michael promised to send her tickets for Hairspray when it reopens so we are keeping fingers crossed he remembers!!!


Whilst you were AWOL for a bit I kept wondering how Nanny D was - lovely to see that she's still enjoying her gin !
I do remember that particular Michael Ball show (I listen every Sunday) - how lovely to find out that the call was to someone I "know"


----------



## Charity

ebonycat said:


> Blooming hell every time I've been in hospital it's like they have to keep the temperature in the hospitals at 100 degrees!!!
> 
> @Charity I may of missed your post (probably as I'm not seeing well), but I'm thinking of Mr T this morning.
> How is he? Have you heard from the specialist yet?
> He's such a cuddle bug, cheeky chappie, just love him & of course darling Bunty xx


Morning @ebonycat, hope you managed to get some sleep. You're right, hospitals are always like hothouses. Will be thinking of you today and hoping things get done quickly so you aren't kept waiting.

Toppy sympathises with you as, he too, is waiting to hear from the specialist. He is fine in himself though I'm conscious he isn't fine and that all the time we delay he is losing more weight.  If you saw him, you wouldn't know there was anything wrong with him. I have to give him a tablet first thing every morning then he can't have his breakfast for an hour afterwards. Utter calamity for Toppy :Wideyed, as you know he lives to eat. Poor Bunty doesn't get hers either therefore. He doesn't like taking the tablet, its bright blue, and if he is stubborn and doesn't swallow it , he ends up with a bright blue tongue. :Yuck He's on dry prescription food which is such ****, unfortunately for liver problems there isn't any wet available, though I am giving him some high protein wet food as well as I can't bring myself to just feed him dry. Anyway, hoping we will hear in the next day or two, though like you, there must be a backlog in vet hospitals so it could be a while, who knows.

Good luck today and lots of hugs xx

Edit: he's got fed up waiting for breakfast and gone to bed!


----------



## Cully

@ebonycat , just getting ready for an appointment with my nurse so have to go out in a few minutes, but couldn't go without saying YAY, you're actually in hospital and on a ward. Never thought I'd be cheerfully wishing that on anyone.
Loadsa love that everything goes well today. YAY, sorry, don't know why *I'm *so excited. xx


----------



## Ali71

Saw this earlier and thought I'd share to send some lovely, positive and healing thoughts to those that need them 
@ebonycat hope today goes ok and you are soon home 
@Charity sending love to you and Toppy x

Hugs everyone...extra cat chat power to you xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Another week off work and without payment, I wish I was dead.


----------



## Charity

Ali71 said:


> Saw this earlier and thought I'd share to send some lovely, positive and healing thoughts to those that need them
> @ebonycat hope today goes ok and you are soon home
> @Charity sending love to you and Toppy x
> 
> Hugs everyone...extra cat chat power to you xx/QUOTE]


Thank you


----------



## ebonycat

@Cully @QOTN @SbanR @Ali71 @Mrs Funkin @ewelsh @TriTri @huckybuck @Charity …. Sorry if I've missed anyone that's following what's going on with me xx

I'm HOME !!!!

Oh Ebony, Alfie & the ratties missed me….. especially Ebony & Alfie.
Love them xx

Well I finally had the lumber puncture done around midday'ish….
They did it while I was on my bed, on the ward. Curtain pulled round. Two Drs plus I think three other students that asked me if they could watch. I've never had a problem with students watching anything that's done to me.

It was local anaesthetic but as the senior Dr started he said something was wrong with the pressure or something (I didn't have much pain, just very uncomfortable), so he injected more local anaesthetic.
It was very uncomfortable but I just had hold of the side frame of the bed…. Ha!!
It was a very strange feeling, sort of felt a huge 'release' feeling.
Both Drs kept asking if I was ok, they were very nice.
After it was done the senior Dr went and the other Dr talked to me for a bit (he was also the one that came & saw me just before the LP to go through the consent form). He said he would now send the findings to my neurosurgeon at the other hospital. Findings being the amount of pressure & how much fluid etc.
He did say that they took a lot of fluid away & that the pressure was very high.
He wasn't sure when my neurosurgeon would get back in touch.

Then about an hour later he came & saw me again, said that my neurosurgeon had spoke to him/them & that he (neurosurgeon) had booked my in for surgery for a weeks time & he will phone me & I can now be discharged.

I started to get my things together while he got my discharge letter.
And then my neurosurgeon phoned me… Said that he's 'hopefully' going to have me in surgery on Tuesday next week. Depending on if there's any emergency's etc but if he can't have me in surgery on Tuesday, then it will be Wednesday next week.
But the ward staff will phone me on Monday to tell me when to come in, he said that he normally likes to admit his patients the night before to get them ready etc.

Regards to the operation, I already knew about 'shunt' surgery for hydrocephalus, but my neurosurgeon doesn't really like fitting shunts in someone my age (he called me young…I'm 44), he also said he doesn't like fitting plastic in the brain & also shunts can have problems, like blockages, infections etc & also that they have to stay in for life.

He prefers EVT (Endoscopic third ventriculostomy).
It's where they drill a hole in the skull & then drill another hole in the base of the brain (yuk & double yuk!!).
Operation should take around an hour, whereas shunt surgery can take up to two hours.
He told me to pack for around five days stay in hospital but I could be out in four.
Again it just depends on how everything goes.

He also said between now & then if I get any problems, longer time blindness, seizure, really bad headaches etc then it's back to A&E as soon as, to have another lumber puncture done.
But he's hoping that now I've had a lumber puncture that gives them some time to fit me in to have surgery.

I asked them what's caused it, but by all accounts the 'type' of hydrocephalus that I have has no cause. Sometimes people just produce too much CSF, there's no reason, no lifestyle, no diet, no side effects from other health conditions or medication etc.

So that's it…..
My mum picked me up from the hospital & dropped me home.
I think I'm walking a bit better, sight is still going blurry but I 'don't think' it's as bad.
But neurosurgeon did say there's still a lot of fluid in there, they just can't remove all of it in one go. So that's why I need the surgery done.
I need to phone mum now to let her know I'm ok.
I so needed a bath, cuddle the cats, ratties, let you guys know how I'am & settle on sofa.

So I've just got to hope I'll be ok till Monday.

Oh I love my little house.
It's sooooo peaceful 
Bliss…..

I know I've said it a few times but I've got to say it again.
THANK YOU so very much for your love, support, hugs, good wishes.
EVERYTHING. You guys are just so very very lovely xxxx


----------



## oliviarussian

ebonycat said:


> @Cully @QOTN @SbanR @Ali71 @Mrs Funkin @ewelsh @TriTri @huckybuck @Charity …. Sorry if I've missed anyone that's following what's going on with me xx
> 
> I'm HOME !!!!
> 
> Oh Ebony, Alfie & the ratties missed me….. especially Ebony & Alfie.
> Love them xx
> 
> Well I finally had the lumber puncture done around midday'ish….
> They did it while I was on my bed, on the ward. Curtain pulled round. Two Drs plus I think three other students that asked me if they could watch. I've never had a problem with students watching anything that's done to me.
> 
> It was local anaesthetic but as the senior Dr started he said something was wrong with the pressure or something (I didn't have much pain, just very uncomfortable), so he injected more local anaesthetic.
> It was very uncomfortable but I just had hold of the side frame of the bed…. Ha!!
> It was a very strange feeling, sort of felt a huge 'release' feeling.
> Both Drs kept asking if I was ok, they were very nice.
> After it was done the senior Dr went and the other Dr talked to me for a bit (he was also the one that came & saw me just before the LP to go through the consent form). He said he would now send the findings to my neurosurgeon at the other hospital. Findings being the amount of pressure & how much fluid etc.
> He did say that they took a lot of fluid away & that the pressure was very high.
> He wasn't sure when my neurosurgeon would get back in touch.
> 
> Then about an hour later he came & saw me again, said that my neurosurgeon had spoke to him/them & that he (neurosurgeon) had booked my in for surgery for a weeks time & he will phone me & I can now be discharged.
> 
> I started to get my things together while he got my discharge letter.
> And then my neurosurgeon phoned me… Said that he's 'hopefully' going to have me in surgery on Tuesday next week. Depending on if there's any emergency's etc but if he can't have me in surgery on Tuesday, then it will be Wednesday next week.
> But the ward staff will phone me on Monday to tell me when to come in, he said that he normally likes to admit his patients the night before to get them ready etc.
> 
> Regards to the operation, I already knew about 'shunt' surgery for hydrocephalus, but my neurosurgeon doesn't really like fitting shunts in someone my age (he called me young…I'm 44), he also said he doesn't like fitting plastic in the brain & also shunts can have problems, like blockages, infections etc & also that they have to stay in for life.
> 
> He prefers EVT (Endoscopic third ventriculostomy).
> It's where they drill a hole in the skull & then drill another hole in the base of the brain (yuk & double yuk!!).
> Operation should take around an hour, whereas shunt surgery can take up to two hours.
> He told me to pack for around five days stay in hospital but I could be out in four.
> Again it just depends on how everything goes.
> 
> He also said between now & then if I get any problems, longer time blindness, seizure, really bad headaches etc then it's back to A&E as soon as, to have another lumber puncture done.
> But he's hoping that now I've had a lumber puncture that gives them some time to fit me in to have surgery.
> 
> I asked them what's caused it, but by all accounts the 'type' of hydrocephalus that I have has no cause. Sometimes people just produce too much CSF, there's no reason, no lifestyle, no diet, no side effects from other health conditions or medication etc.
> 
> So that's it…..
> My mum picked me up from the hospital & dropped me home.
> I think I'm walking a bit better, sight is still going blurry but I 'don't think' it's as bad.
> But neurosurgeon did say there's still a lot of fluid in there, they just can't remove all of it in one go. So that's why I need the surgery done.
> I need to phone mum now to let her know I'm ok.
> I so needed a bath, cuddle the cats, ratties, let you guys know how I'am & settle on sofa.
> 
> So I've just got to hope I'll be ok till Monday.
> 
> Oh I love my little house.
> It's sooooo peaceful
> Bliss…..
> 
> I know I've said it a few times but I've got to say it again.
> THANK YOU so very much for your love, support, hugs, good wishes.
> EVERYTHING. You guys are just so very very lovely xxxx


So very glad you are finally getting somewhere, I've been reading you posts and just haven't known what to say, it has sounded so traumatic and it's made me so angry that it's taken you so long to get proper treatment, I wish you well in your operation x


----------



## Charity

I'm so glad things are moving faster at last. I know it all sounds pretty scary but as long as it makes you feel a lot better after all you've been through it will be worth it. Stay strong @ebonycat xx


----------



## huckybuck

Aww @ebonycat am I relieved to hear you have spoken to the neuro surgeon, been in, had the lumber puncture and are home safe and sound again with your op scheduled.

I don't know if it's me but I do wonder if your emails/letters have finally reached the right place and some ass has been kicked.

However it's happened I am so pleased.

And btw you sounded incredibly brave!!! I have heard lumber punctures are horrid!!! You are well up in my estimation lol xx


----------



## SbanR

Another who's so glad that your treatment is finally getting under way.
You've had a long tiring day but you're home now and cuddling your beloved furries.
Wishing you all the best for your op. Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @ebonycat I will read again and reply properly but I am so pleased you're on your way with treatment. About ****** time too. I'm so ashamed of how you've been treated and let down. You're clearly rock hard, lumbar punctures are notoriously painful. Remind me not to get in a fight with you 

So much love on the way, kisses from Oscar Woo. You're so brave xx


----------



## TriTri

Well done @ebonycat. You're nearly there now. Enjoy being home and try to rest for your op. Will your mum be pet sitting in your absence? (Don't rush to reply, just take it easy.....). Good luck with your op xx


----------



## popcornsmum

Am glad you have finally been seen and taken seriously @ebonycat Hope things will improve for you now x


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> Another week off work and without payment, I wish I was dead.


Nooooo @slartibartfast ! Make the most of your time off.


----------



## slartibartfast

TriTri said:


> Nooooo @slartibartfast ! Make the most of your time off.


All I can do I cry day and night. Things never been so bad before. 4PLN is all the money I have in the world, can't even feed my own babies properly. My life is a bloody disaster!


----------



## ebonycat

oliviarussian said:


> So very glad you are finally getting somewhere, I've been reading you posts and just haven't known what to say, it has sounded so traumatic and it's made me so angry that it's taken you so long to get proper treatment, I wish you well in your operation x


I understand that, it's really stressed & upset me, a lot.

But I'm being treated now, thankfully x

Thank you. xx


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> I'm so glad things are moving faster at last. I know it all sounds pretty scary but as long as it makes you feel a lot better after all you've been through it will be worth it. Stay strong @ebonycat xx


I just want to feel better, get this operation done & get my life back.

Thank you xx

Love too Toppy & Bunty, I hope you hear from Toppy's specialist ASAP.
I will try & keep a look out for any updates, but if I miss any I'm sending positive vibes to you & especially to Toppy, will be thinking of you all xx


----------



## Cully

@ebonycat , I always new your determination and strength would get you there. Your such a brave lady.
What a relief to be home with your wonderful furries. I know they've helped you through this so far. 
Only a few more days now. Just think, this time next week your op could be over and you'll be looking forward to being back home again.
Meanwhile, take it easy. Eat well to keep your strength up for the op, and get plenty of rest. Furry cuddles are prescribed too xx.


----------



## ebonycat

huckybuck said:


> Aww @ebonycat am I relieved to hear you have spoken to the neuro surgeon, been in, had the lumber puncture and are home safe and sound again with your op scheduled.
> 
> I don't know if it's me but I do wonder if your emails/letters have finally reached the right place and some ass has been kicked.
> 
> However it's happened I am so pleased.
> 
> And btw you sounded incredibly brave!!! I have heard lumber punctures are horrid!!! You are well up in my estimation lol xx


Morning, yes I did wonder if my emails had been read.
I was getting kind of 'worried' while I was in hospital, kind of entered my head 'augh….. neurosurgeon is going to hate me as I've 'grassed' him up……..

Lol, yes the lumber puncture wasn't the nicest of treatment, not too painful, just uncomfortable & very strange feeling.
I'd rather not have another one anytime soon !!
But saying that definitely BETTER than going to the dentist !!!!! 
:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Another who's so glad that your treatment is finally getting under way.
> You've had a long tiring day but you're home now and cuddling your beloved furries.
> Wishing you all the best for your op. Xx


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @ebonycat I will read again and reply properly but I am so pleased you're on your way with treatment. About ****** time too. I'm so ashamed of how you've been treated and let down. You're clearly rock hard, lumbar punctures are notoriously painful. Remind me not to get in a fight with you
> 
> So much love on the way, kisses from Oscar Woo. You're so brave xx


Thank you & Thank you Oscar Woo xx

I don't think I'd ever/ ever been good at fighting someone !! 
But I've been told that I do have a high pain threshold, which I don't really think so.
But then last year I did have many of those horrid ABG's blood tests done.

Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> @ebonycat , I always new your determination and strength would get you there. Your such a brave lady.
> What a relief to be home with your wonderful furries. I know they've helped you through this so far.
> Only a few more days now. Just think, this time next week your op could be over and you'll be looking forward to being back home again.
> Meanwhile, take it easy. Eat well to keep your strength up for the op, and get plenty of rest. Furry cuddles are prescribed too xx.


Thank you xx

It was extremely hard to cope with all this, many hit bottom times.

But ……. treatment has started & for that I've got to be thankful xx
As not dwell on that now.

Thank you allxx


----------



## ebonycat

TriTri said:


> Well done @ebonycat. You're nearly there now. Enjoy being home and try to rest for your op. Will your mum be pet sitting in your absence? (Don't rush to reply, just take it easy.....). Good luck with your op xx


Thank you xx

Yes mum will visit a couple of times everyday & make sure all's ok xx


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> All I can do I cry day and night. Things never been so bad before. 4PLN is all the money I have in the world, can't even feed my own babies properly. My life is a bloody disaster!


I'll pm you x


----------



## ewelsh

Guess what is back, yep my septic tank :Hilarious



















This time the driver was a very helpful WELSH man, so along with my strong husband they got the tank off with no problems  sorted


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Guess what is back, yep my septic tank :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 469274
> 
> 
> View attachment 469277
> 
> 
> This time the driver was a very helpful WELSH man, so along with my strong husband they got the tank off with no problems  sorted


I wonder what @BarneyBobCat will say to you making oblique aspersions on the strength and helpfulness of Geordies


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> I wonder what @BarneyBobCat will say to you making oblique aspersions on the strength and helpfulness of Geordies


I know, I am waiting for it :Hilarious:Hilarious I have a few Geordie friends, all funny and all lovely :Smuggrin


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> I know, I am waiting for it :Hilarious:Hilarious I have a few Geordie friends, all funny and all lovely :Smuggrin


Too late! You've cooked your goose (as @MilleD said on her thread)
You won't be able to wriggle out of this one I don't think


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> Guess what is back, yep my septic tank :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 469274
> 
> 
> View attachment 469277
> 
> 
> This time the driver was a very helpful WELSH man, so along with my strong husband they got the tank off with no problems  sorted


See, got to love us Welshies


----------



## MilleD

ewelsh said:


> I know, I am waiting for it :Hilarious:Hilarious I have a few Geordie friends, all funny and all lovely :Smuggrin


I met a Geordie on holiday in Paxos once.

He had bought himself a snorkle and mask and was running what he called "Gav's Octopus Tours".

He wasn't charging or anything, he'd found an octopus under a rock and was taking people out to show them. He only had one snorkle and mask so he lent his to folks.

He was really funny, I wonder what he's doing now.... God I hope it's @BarneyBobCat 

As my OH is Welsh, I do have to agree that they seem mostly helpful


----------



## MilleD

I think I might have spelled snorkel wrong quite a lot there


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe @MilleD You say snorkle....everyone else says snorkel 

I'm hoping @ebonycat that you are doing well and that you've not experienced any further worsening of symptoms (and in fact maybe an improvement?). Paws and fingers and toes all crossed xx


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hehe @MilleD You say snorkle....everyone else says snorkel
> /QUOTE]
> I say tomato, you say tomayto


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Sharing a snorkel (notice the spelling), absolutely not - yuck! I see the poor Geordie didn't have a helper unlike the foreigner who delivered it this time


----------



## MilleD

BarneyBobCat said:


> Sharing a snorkel (notice the spelling), absolutely not - yuck! I see the poor Geordie didn't have a helper unlike the foreigner who delivered it this time


 foreigner :Hilarious


----------



## Cully

MilleD said:


> I met a Geordie on holiday in Paxos once.
> 
> He had bought himself a snorkle and mask and was running what he called "Gav's Octopus Tours".
> 
> He wasn't charging or anything, he'd found an octopus under a rock and was taking people out to show them. He only had one snorkle and mask so he lent his to folksQUOTE]
> 
> :Yuck eww, I hope none of them had a cold!!


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hehe @MilleD You say snorkle....everyone else says snorkel
> 
> I'm hoping @ebonycat that you are doing well and that you've not experienced any further worsening of symptoms (and in fact maybe an improvement?). Paws and fingers and toes all crossed xx


Thank you Mrs F xx

I think there's some improvement, my balance doesn't 'feel' so awful like it has been, but unfortunately my sight in both eyes is still going blurry every minute, then comes back in another minute or two. It's so very annoying & frustrating to lose your sight on/ off 24/7.

I did raise my concern with my neurosurgeon the other day, did he think my sight would never return to normal, due to not having the lumber puncture when my sight first started going, back in February/ March.
He said he couldn't say, but he hopes that this ETV surgery is a success & my sight returns.

Thats another reason why I've been so very upset, angry, hitting rock bottom, because everything that I've read about hydrocephalus, treatment needs to be urgent otherwise there's a high risk of the symptoms never going away & your sight never returning to normal, even losing your sight completely.

But I've got to push all that to one side & just hope this surgery works.
Will just have to deal with whatever happens.

I did sleep better the first night, after the lumber puncture (Tuesday). I slept for a full four hours which has been unheard of these last six months.
But then last night I only slept for about two 'broken' hours.

I've been out today, just to Sainsbury's with mum.
Picked up everything I need for my hospital stay. Shower gel, etc.

The hospital that I'll be in is still not allowing visitors, plus even if it did allow visitors it's really too far from the town where I live.
Mum & step father live in the next village from me (10 minutes down the road), but mums the only one that drives & shes 70 (in July), she doesn't really like driving at the best of times & I wouldn't expect her to visit.

The hospital only allows visitors for 'end of life', children, people with special needs or autistics.
I have Asperger syndrome, so I would be allowed a 'named' visitor, but normally 'strangely' enough I actually do better in hospital without people 'faffing' around me.

I'll have my phone & charger with me, so I'll still can talk to mum.
And of course I can 'see' the cats, Lady dog & the ratties via FaceTime 

Once I'm out of surgery I'll be ok xx

Just got to get this done, another 'life' experience.

You're all just the BEST, wonderful, kind, caring & thoughtful.
Just SO lovely xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Have you heard your surgery will definitely be Tuesday @ebonycat ? I do hope so. You are right, get this done, start the road to recovery. No point dwelling on what might have happened, start to look forward to post surgery improvements. Sending love xx


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Have you heard your surgery will definitely be Tuesday @ebonycat ? I do hope so. You are right, get this done, start the road to recovery. No point dwelling on what might have happened, start to look forward to post surgery improvements. Sending love xx


Evening Mrs F,
Yep I had one phone call this afternoon, then another phone call just before 5pm (going home time for the office staff I guess).
Two ladies phoned me, one from admission's & one from transport (I don't drive & I'm registered severely sight impaired, so I always need hospital transport, unless it's to my local hospital then mum can normally take me).
Both ladies said it's all booked, surgery is booked for Tuesday.
Apparently my surgeon has rushed me onto the list for surgery on Tuesday, by saying it's urgent.
Transport is booked to pick me up at 4.30pm on Monday, to be admitted onto the ward for Monday evening.
I know the ward I'll be on, been given the phone number etc, so mum can call the ward if she needs/ wants too.

Now I've just got to wait for the ward staff to phone me on Monday, after their ward rounds/ discharges to confirm a bed is available for me, for Monday evening.
They will phone me after 12.30.
If I haven't heard from them by 2pm I have a number to call them, but I can't call them till after 2pm. To let them deal with a very busy ward & dealing with the weekend madness.

Then it's all go……

I've got everything that I'm taking in piles in my living room, just got to pack it tomorrow.
As I won't be having any visitors I've got to make sure I take everything that I need/ might need.

I've only ever been to this particular hospital for just appointments/ scans etc & that was years ago.
Never stayed as an inpatient.
So I've no idea what's it like being an inpatient there.

I've just started to feel a little panicky, sick feeling….. I keep getting the 'oh jeezzz….. it's brain surgery'!!!!
Really trying to ignore it.

When I was given the name of my neurosurgeon, I looked his details up on the NHS websites & I then googled him (I know……. but I had too).
The guy is meant to be one of the best, he's a leading surgeon of brain conditions.
So I hope I'm in good hands.

Just got to make sure I pack my phone & charger as there's no way I could cope without being able to keep up to date with everyone here.
I'd miss you like crazy…..
You all kept my sane last year when I had two, two week stays in my local hospital.

Ok…. The panicky feeling is getting worse….. Eek …


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I shall hold you in my thoughts for this stressful weekend to pass quickly and for the call to come in on Monday giving the final go ahead. I have every faith that you will be in the hands of a skilled and safe neurosurgeon and that all will go smoothly. Oscar sends you a kiss and says he hopes you are home to your furries very soon after your operation xx


----------



## Cully

@ebonycat , not long to wait now so no wonder you are getting jittery. The only thing I can suggest is to keep yourself busy and try not to dwell on the surgery and overthink things.
You've already reassured yourself that you will be in the very best hands so hopefully that's a weight off your mind.
Oh yes, you mustn't forget your phone and charger and credit top up if you need it. Is there a hospital shop where you can get stuff if you need to?
Hope you have a good weekend and can take advantage of the sunshine if you get any where you are. Doesn't feel too warm here atm but I've wiped the mucky paw prints off my garden chair so can sit out later. I hope. 
Try and relax and enjoy the furries. Do the ratties like being tickled? I saw an episode of Q.I. once where the rats were being tickled and 'laughing'. Here's the link. It's about one minute in.




Of course, Alan Davies can't bear to be upstaged, as usual, but you can clearly hear the rats enjoying the tickling.
Take care xx.


----------



## SbanR

Holding you in my thoughts @ebonycat . Hope these next few days pass as quickly as possible for you and your op goes smoothly and you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## slartibartfast

Found this on facebook, @Charity , the kitty looks just like Bunty!!!


----------



## Charity

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 469404
> 
> Found this on facebook, @Charity , the kitty looks just like Bunty!!!


Yes, spitting image. Her face is actually quite common, there's a pair down the road from us and one looks exactly like her and, when they first arrived, my heart used to skip a beat and I was thinking 'how's Bunty managed to get all the way down here' only to find it wasn't her at all.


----------



## slartibartfast

Charity said:


> We'll all be thinking of you on Tuesday and sending out the good vibes. I know its scary but you have one of the best surgeons looking after you. Focus on how much better you will feel after it's done
> 
> Yes, spitting image. Her face is actually quite common, there's a pair down the road from us and one looks exactly like her and, when they first arrived, my heart used to skip a beat and I was thinking 'how's Bunty managed to get all the way down here' only to find it wasn't her at all.


Nothing common about her face, she is the most beautiful girl, the furry goddess!


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> I shall hold you in my thoughts for this stressful weekend to pass quickly and for the call to come in on Monday giving the final go ahead. I have every faith that you will be in the hands of a skilled and safe neurosurgeon and that all will go smoothly. Oscar sends you a kiss and says he hopes you are home to your furries very soon after your operation xx


Thank you Mrs F & of course darling Oscar xx

I really do hope I'm able to come home before the weekend.
Here's hoping xx


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> @ebonycat , not long to wait now so no wonder you are getting jittery. The only thing I can suggest is to keep yourself busy and try not to dwell on the surgery and overthink things.
> You've already reassured yourself that you will be in the very best hands so hopefully that's a weight off your mind.
> Oh yes, you mustn't forget your phone and charger and credit top up if you need it. Is there a hospital shop where you can get stuff if you need to?
> Hope you have a good weekend and can take advantage of the sunshine if you get any where you are. Doesn't feel too warm here atm but I've wiped the mucky paw prints off my garden chair so can sit out later. I hope.
> Try and relax and enjoy the furries. Do the ratties like being tickled? I saw an episode of Q.I. once where the rats were being tickled and 'laughing'. Here's the link. It's about one minute in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, Alan Davies can't bear to be upstaged, as usual, but you can clearly hear the rats enjoying the tickling.
> Take care xx.


I've kept myself busy all day today….. cleaning, tidying up & sorting everything out so when mum comes in to see to the furries she can see where everything is & who has what food etc.

I've kept fancy rats for about fifteen years, normally always had at least two groups.
Bucks (males) & Does (females).
In all that time I've only had one that was nasty. He was a rescue case, my vets (my rat vet) knows I keep rats & have taken in rescue rats.
He called me one day & said a client had dumped their rat with them. Said they wanted home Pts.
The vet wouldn't put down a healthy animal.
So he phoned me & asked me if I could take him in.
Of course I said that I would.
He was very unsocialised, no manners at all & extremely nervous.
I spent many hours just getting him to trust me, but in the beginning he did give me a few very nasty bites.
But the poor boy just had never been handled or never handled correctly.
It took him a while to get to know me, learn that not all humans will hurt him.
But he got there in the end & ended up being a lovely cuddly boy.

Most fancies (fancy rat owners) have a preferred sex, me I do sway towards Bucks.

Bucks for me have always been more loving, complete cuddle bugs.
Bucks do have a slight 'musky' smell, but I actually love the smell of them 

I have two groups now, the boys are Benjie, Oscar & Ziggy.
The girls are Gracie & Annie.
The boys LOVE being cuddled, tickled & just being with you.
Benjie & Ziggy are probably the most cuddliest boys I've had, Ziggy will literally bounce around when he sees me come up to the cage & when I open the door he can't wait to have a cuddle & my gosh his fur is just so, so soft & thick m, like a teddy bears.

The girls are very active, not ones for sitting around.
When it's 'free ranging' time they absolutely love it.
They have the whole living room to run around in, tunnels, boxes etc to explore & play in.
Annie will sometimes sit still long enough for a little cuddle but Gracie, hardly ever.
I have a rat agility set up for when they're 'free ranging', Gracie is so smart, she mastered all the obstacles really quickly.
I did have a video but I can't find it now.

And yes rats can & do 'Laugh' when they are tickled.
Oscar does if you tickle him in just the right spot.
Benjie & Ziggy, well Ziggy laughs the minute you stroke his belly.
With Benjie he demands you to tickle his belly for absolutely ages & tickle his ears.


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Holding you in my thoughts @ebonycat . Hope these next few days pass as quickly as possible for you and your op goes smoothly and you have a speedy recovery.




Thank you xx

I'm just really hoping that there's a bed for me & ward staff phone me early Monday afternoon.

Then it's just the matter of trying to keep as calm as possible while waiting to go into the theatre.
Then get back on my feet as soon as i'am able too xx


----------



## Cully

ebonycat said:


> I've kept myself busy all day today….. cleaning, tidying up & sorting everything out so when mum comes in to see to the furries she can see where everything is & who has what food etc.
> 
> I've kept fancy rats for about fifteen years, normally always had at least two groups.
> Bucks (males) & Does (females).
> In all that time I've only had one that was nasty. He was a rescue case, my vets (my rat vet) knows I keep rats & have taken in rescue rats.
> He called me one day & said a client had dumped their rat with them. Said they wanted home Pts.
> The vet wouldn't put down a healthy animal.
> So he phoned me & asked me if I could take him in.
> Of course I said that I would.
> He was very unsocialised, no manners at all & extremely nervous.
> I spent many hours just getting him to trust me, but in the beginning he did give me a few very nasty bites.
> But the poor boy just had never been handled or never handled correctly.
> It took him a while to get to know me, learn that not all humans will hurt him.
> But he got there in the end & ended up being a lovely cuddly boy.
> 
> Most fancies (fancy rat owners) have a preferred sex, me I do sway towards Bucks.
> 
> Bucks for me have always been more loving, complete cuddle bugs.
> Bucks do have a slight 'musky' smell, but I actually love the smell of them
> 
> I have two groups now, the boys are Benjie, Oscar & Ziggy.
> The girls are Gracie & Annie.
> The boys LOVE being cuddled, tickled & just being with you.
> Benjie & Ziggy are probably the most cuddliest boys I've had, Ziggy will literally bounce around when he sees me come up to the cage & when I open the door he can't wait to have a cuddle & my gosh his fur is just so, so soft & thick m, like a teddy bears.
> 
> The girls are very active, not ones for sitting around.
> When it's 'free ranging' time they absolutely love it.
> They have the whole living room to run around in, tunnels, boxes etc to explore & play in.
> Annie will sometimes sit still long enough for a little cuddle but Gracie, hardly ever.
> I have a rat agility set up for when they're 'free ranging', Gracie is so smart, she mastered all the obstacles really quickly.
> I did have a video but I can't find it now.
> 
> And yes rats can & do 'Laugh' when they are tickled.
> Oscar does if you tickle him in just the right spot.
> Benjie & Ziggy, well Ziggy laughs the minute you stroke his belly.
> With Benjie he demands you to tickle his belly for absolutely ages & tickle his ears.


Aw thank you for telling us about your ratties, it made lovely reading. I know a lot of people don't like rats but I've always found them fascinating. I'm wary of wild ones because they're not used to us and would possibly bite if they felt threatened. And of course the local gang spend their lives in dustbins.
We have the big communal bins and not long ago I went to put something in one and there was a young rat sitting on top of the contents, munching on a tasty morsel he'd found. I don't know who was more surprised, him or me.
I said, 'Hello young man' quietly so not to scare him. He stopped nibbling and just looked at me for ages. Then it was just as if he remembered he was supposed to be afraid of humans, so started squeaking and burrowed down through the rubbish.
I enjoyed my close encounter but sadly, I don't think he did.
I'm glad you're keeping busy. Take care xx


----------



## SbanR

@ebonycat I was rather surprised to read that your buck's coat is soft and thick. I was once able to stroke a pet rat and my memory of that experience is of coarse hair?


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> @ebonycat I was rather surprised to read that your buck's coat is soft and thick. I was once able to stroke a pet rat and my memory of that experience is of coarse hair?


It can feel coarse on some Bucks, it's pretty much the same as in cat coats.
From how/ where bred, the breed, their diet etc.

Ziggy is another of my re-homers, I believe he has some 'Rex' breed in him.
Oh his coat is absolutely gorgeous, it makes him even more cuddly (if that's possible).

Right now I have Benjie on my chest, having a cuddle.
I need to give them all a few extra cuddles as I'm going to miss them so much xx


----------



## Cully

Just sending a top up of last minutes positive vibes for tomorrow
Good luck xx.


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> Just sending a top up of last minutes positive vibes for tomorrow
> Good luck xx.


Thank you xx

I had a phone call earlier from the hospital transport company, to confirm my driver will pick me up tomorrow, to get me to my hospital admission time of 4.30pm.
So pick up is at around 2.30pm.

I'm so glad he phoned me as the lady I spoke to on Friday said pick up time would be around 4.30……

So if he hadn't phoned me I would not have been ready to leave, when my driver had got here.

I'm all set & ready.
All animal food etc is organised & set in piles for each of them.
They've all had extra, extra hugs, strokes, brushes & love.

I'm going to miss & worry about them so much. So much so I'm already feeling anxious & sick feeling in the pit of my stomach.

I've gone through EVERYTHING with mum……. even telling her where my will is….. she's just told me I'm 'doing her head in'!!!!!!

Panic has well & truly set in.

Now it's just getting through tonight & wait for the ward staff to phone me around midday tomorrow.

Eek eek eek …..


----------



## SbanR

ebonycat said:


> Thank you xx
> 
> I had a phone call earlier from the hospital transport company, to confirm my driver will pick me up tomorrow, to get me to my hospital admission time of 4.30pm.
> So pick up is at around 2.30pm.
> 
> I'm so glad he phoned me as the lady I spoke to on Friday said pick up time would be around 4.30……
> 
> So if he hadn't phoned me I would not have been ready to leave, when my driver had got here.
> 
> I'm all set & ready.
> All animal food etc is organised & set in piles for each of them.
> They've all had extra, extra hugs, strokes, brushes & love.
> 
> I'm going to miss & worry about them so much. So much so I'm already feeling anxious & sick feeling in the pit of my stomach.
> 
> I've gone through EVERYTHING with mum……. even telling her where my will is….. she's just told me I'm 'doing her head in'!!!!!!
> 
> Panic has well & truly set in.
> 
> Now it's just getting through tonight & wait for the ward staff to phone me around midday tomorrow.
> 
> Eek eek eek …..


I can well imagine the turmoil of emotions you're feeling. Tonight will be a long one. I hope there will be a bed for you tomorrow. Xx


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> I can well imagine the turmoil of emotions you're feeling. Tonight will be a long one. I hope there will be a bed for you tomorrow. Xx


Thank you xx

After the last six months I've had with this awful condition, I really hope there's a bed for me tomorrow.

There are times when I really wish I wasn't "one of those people" who doesn't like alcohol.
As I could have done with a full nights sleep tonight, but that's not going to happen as it's already 1.30am….

Thank you all for your kind words & positive vibes xx


----------



## Charity

Lots of good vibes coming your way @ebonycat, we'll be thinking of you. Keep thinking ahead to when you will feel so much better. Lots of love and hugs from me, Toppy and Bunty xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Lots of good vibes coming your way @ebonycat, we'll be thinking of you. Keep thinking ahead to when you will feel so much better. Lots of love and hugs from me, Toppy and Bunty xxx


Thank you xx

I'll be thinking of you & Toppy on Thursday, I'm hoping the journey to the specialist doesn't upset Toppy & he can stay as calm as possible.

I'm really hoping that you get some answers & that whatever it is, it's easily treatable.
Sending positive vibes for Thursday.
Love & hugs to you all xx


----------



## ebonycat

Morning all,

To all that's following what's going on with me lately regarding my hydrocephalus & all the symptoms that I've been suffering with.
@ewelsh @Cully @SbanR @Mrs Funkin @QOTN @Ali71 @huckybuck @oliviarussian @TriTri @BarneyBobCat @Charity
And everyone else :Kiss:Kiss

So I'm all packed & now I'm just waiting for the staff on the ward that I'm due to go on to phone me, anytime from around now.
To confirm that there's a hospital bed for me.
Hospital transport are picking me up at around 2.30pm, to get to the hospital for my ward admission time of 4.30pm.
Operation is booked for tomorrow, for those of you who might wonder what the operation is called, it's an ETV surgery. My neurosurgeon doesn't like performing Shunt surgery as he doesn't like putting plastic in the brain & there can be lots of issues with Shunts.
So all running smoothly he will do an ETV surgery. It means drilling a hole in the skull, then drilling another hole in the base of the brain … yuk!! 
My neurosurgeon has stressed to his team & other staff that I have to have this operation ASAP, but we all know life has a way of changing things.
But all being well, a bed, transport picks me up on time (finds my house!!), clear roads to the hospital & then no issues once in the hospital.

My surgeon said that all being well with the operation I will be in hospital for around five days.
I'm really, really hoping that I'll be on my way back home for the weekend.

I managed to get about an hours sleep in the early hours of this morning…..
I've cleaned house like a mad woman.
Both Ebony & Alfie have each of their own foods in little piles, so mum knows who eats what (who's coming in twice a day to feed, clean litter trays, play with them & of course do the same for my five ratties…… ok maybe she won't be holding/ cuddling them……. She likes them, but their tails kind of freak her out!!!).
I'm going to miss them & worry about them so, so much. Ahhhhh……
Mum will be ok, it's me….. I really panic when I have to leave them & I'm a "tiny" bit of a worrier.

My stomach has been doing back flips since yesterday afternoon.

If I can, I'll post a message just to let you know that I'am going.

Eek eek eek……
xxxx


----------



## Charity

ebonycat said:


> Thank you xx
> 
> I'll be thinking of you & Toppy on Thursday, I'm hoping the journey to the specialist doesn't upset Toppy & he can stay as calm as possible.
> 
> I'm really hoping that you get some answers & that whatever it is, it's easily treatable.
> Sending positive vibes for Thursday.
> Love & hugs to you all xx


I think he will be OK, it isn't much longer a trip than going to our normal vets. Take care xx


----------



## Jojomomo

Hope all goes well @ebonycat, will be thinking of you. I'm so glad things are finally moving forward for you xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Jojomomo said:


> Hope all goes well @ebonycat, will be thinking of you. I'm so glad things are finally moving forward for you xxx


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

Just to let you all know a nurse from the ward that I’m being admitted onto has just phoned me, they have a bed for me.
So that’s it.
I’ve now got to wait for my driver to pick me up, he should be here around 2pm.
Then it’s off to the hospital xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

@ebonycat I have been following your turmoils and stress (to put it mildly) You are only a year it so older than me, I can't imagine how I'd cope it your situation... it's so easy to take good health for granted! I think you are incredibly strong to have managed like you have.

wishing you all the best for your hospital visit and operation.

H x


----------



## ebonycat

Augh……… I’m still at home, I phoned transport only to be told that my transport is booked for TOMORROW!!!!!
Errrr nope. My operation is TOMORROW…

So I then had to phone the ward I’ll be on & wait for them to rearrange transport.
So now I’m waiting for transport again… it’s meant to be here around 7pm, so I won’t get into the ward till late tonight.

Ggrrrrr……

And as I only managed to get about an hours sleep early hours of this morning I’m absolutely shattered.


----------



## ebonycat

Willow_Warren said:


> @ebonycat I have been following your turmoils and stress (to put it mildly) You are only a year it so older than me, I can't imagine how I'd cope it your situation... it's so easy to take good health for granted! I think you are incredibly strong to have managed like you have.
> 
> wishing you all the best for your hospital visit and operation.
> 
> H x


Thank you xx

Right now I'm extremely stressed & so very tired xx


----------



## oliviarussian

Thinking of you ebonycat, it will soon all be over and you can concentrate on getting better!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh flipping heck!!! Honestly, you couldn’t make it up…

Fingers and paws crossed here for transport arriving soon - at least the traffic should be clear so it will be a more speedy journey xx


----------



## SbanR

Oh no! Hope your transport is pulling up even as I type.


----------



## Willow_Warren

7pm my fingers are crossed!


----------



## Cully

And cooler too @ebonycat . It would have been rather warm traveling at your original time. Every cloud has a silver lining and all that. Plus you were able to spend longer with the furries. And you'll be so tired you'll fall straight to sleep once you're on the ward. xx


----------



## Charity

Hope you're on your way any minute now.


----------



## ebonycat

Evening all xx

Well I’m here!!!!

Transport got to my house just after 6pm, so an hour earlier than I was told.

It’s kind of been non stop since I arrived.
I’ve had swabs taken for MRSA, swabs for covid.
As far as hospitals that I’ve been & stayed in & going by my local hospital, where I was for one night last week.
I also stayed there for two, two weeks stays last year.
This ward seems much nicer & a lot cooler. My local hospital is so damn hot.

I've had an ECG done, lots of blood taken.
I’ve seen one Dr, he’s not doing the operation, nor does he know anything about it etc. He was checking my eyes, muscles & walking etc.
I’m on nill by mouth tonight & until after the surgery.
I’ve been told my neurosurgeon will see me in the morning.

I'm not sure how I will be after the operation, or when I’ll be awake/ sitting up etc.
So I’ll speak to you all when I’m able too.

Tomorrow’s going to be a long day.

Lots of love to all your furry masters & mistresses & of course to you all.

Night night.
E xx

Edit to add…… it’s nearly midnight & another Dr has just seen me, asked me lots of questions, checked my eyes & sight.
Went through a bit about ETV surgery, they’re hoping this surgery returns my sight back to what it was before all this blurry vision started.
I’m hoping so too, really I’am.

I’m freaking out a little in my head now.

Going to try rest for a while, sleep if I can.
Night all xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning @ebonycat thank goodness you're there, "checked in" and hopefully all is set for today.

Sending love and positive thoughts for your operation. Kisses from Oscar xxx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Thinking of you @ebonycat and holding you in my prayers that all goes well today.
Also sending you the human version of good PF vibes !


----------



## Charity

You should be feeling all the good vibes now we're sending @ebonycat. Looking forward to hearing from you that you're feeling better and your sight and other things are much improved.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Good luck @ebonycat


----------



## SbanR

Topping up the PF vibes @ebonycat . Good Luck! 
Hope the op is 100% successful and you get your sight back to what it was previously


----------



## Willow_Warren

@ebonycat thinking of you today and wishing you all the very best x


----------



## ewelsh

So glad your finally there. In my thoughts and prayers xx


----------



## GingerNinja

Thinking of you @ebonycat

You will soon be on the mend and then back home to the furries xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Morning All,

@SbanR @Mrs Funkin @QOTN @Bertie'sMum @Cully @ewelsh @huckybuck @Charity @BarneyBobCat @oliviarussian @Willow_Warren Sorry if I've missed anyone, also to anyone who's following what's going on for me lately.

So I've seen one of the surgeons that will be operating on me, she was really very nice & seems to know a lot about my condition & the surgeries needed to help.

So they have brain tumour patient in theatre this morning, all being well I'll be going into theatre early afternoon.
She explained the surgery, a patch on the top of my head will be shaved, that's where a hole will be.
The surgical team have also decided that while I'm staying in hospital to put in an external drain.
As I've been trying to type this message the morning round Drs have seen me & told me that the drain will stay in for 48 hours it will then be removed, I will then have another MRI Brain scan to see how everything looks.

The external drain will go from brain out top of head into a (it will be near the other hole) bag (or something)
outside the brain.

I've seen so many different Drs already since I went through the front doors.
I'm 'nill by mouth' since midnight, last night & my gosh I NEED & WANT a coffee so bad !!!!
I'm not too fussed about food most mornings but today it's typical that I'm hungry….

This lady surgeon said the results of if the surgery was a success or not isn't instant, but the headaches that I've been having should stop.
If the surgery was a success then I should start to see an improvement over the next two to three months.

If there's no change to my condition & or eye sight, then they will know it wasn't a success & shunt surgery will go ahead.

I'll post a message on here as soon as I'm able too.

Love to you all

E xx


----------



## ebonycat

Oh my gosh you have no idea how long it took me to type that message….
There was a LOT of swear words going on in my head!!


Have a lovely day everyone, give all your furry babies a chin scratch from me xx


----------



## SbanR

ebonycat said:


> Oh my gosh you have no idea how long it took me to type that message….
> There was a LOT of swear words going on in my head!!
> 
> Have a lovely day everyone, give all your furry babies a chin scratch from me xx


Really appreciate you struggling to update us.
Keeping you in my thoughts.
Xx


----------



## Cully

Thinking of you and wishing you a speedy recovery after your op.


----------



## ebonycat

@ewelsh @GingerNinja 
Thank you xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh my goodness @ebonycat I'm sending all the positive vibes I possibly can muster and sending love xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> View attachment 469581
> 
> Thinking of you and wishing you a speedy recovery after your op.


Thank you xx

My neurosurgeon came & saw me a while ago, talked through everything. 
He came across very knowledgeable, concerned & even kind.
He sent me for another MRI Brain scan, as he wants to see if the lumber puncture that I had last week has had any change in the brain, also to see if there's any changes at all.
Back on the ward now, waiting for anaesthesiologist, then it's all going ahead.

I was talking ok with my neurosurgeon, answered all my questions & concerns.
He explained things really clearly.

I then phoned my mum & repeated basically everything he had said….. then strangely my voice just cracked a little…. I was ok again a few seconds later.
I already knew most of the risks that could happen with this surgery etc but I think listening to him just put it out there differently.

Deep Breath & lets get this operation done.

Now just praying it can all go head.

Lovely, wonderful friends you are simply the best friends anyone could ever ask for.
Hoping my next message to you will be saying. I'm awake, the surgeon has told me that the operation went smoothly………… & that I've finally got a COFFEE !!!!!!

Edit to add, anaesthesiologist has just seen me.
My neurosurgeon has just seen me again…. there's a few little concerns he has regarding what my Brain scan shows, this ETV surgery might not work for me & I will then have to have another operation to be fitted with a traditional shunt in the brain, but he's swaying towards ETV surgery.

So I've agreed & going with his experience.

Thank you all xx


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh my goodness @ebonycat I'm sending all the positive vibes I possibly can muster and sending love xxx


Thank you Mrs F & of course Oscar Woo xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oscar was eagerly awaiting news earlier @ebonycat xx


----------



## Charity

Toppy says thank you for your message @ebonycat, he's looking forward to hearing from you again later in the week when you're feeling better xx


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oscar was eagerly awaiting news earlier @ebonycat xx
> 
> View attachment 469609


Oh Oscar you're so sweet & so very handsome xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @ebonycat you're awake! Now just rest and take your time and enjoy your coffee if you feel able and are allowed this morning. Hurry slowly! xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Morning, @Mrs Funkin @Charity @QOTN @SbanR @Cully @huckybuck @oliviarussian @Willow_Warren @GingerNinja @ewelsh @Bertie'sMum @Lurcherlad and everyone else who's been reading my ramblings.

The operation yesterday didn't have the greatest of starts….. the Porter who was pushing my bed down to the theatre holding bar received a phone call & all he said was 'do you want me to take her back to the ward'!!!! 
But nope obviously the person on the phone didn't.
Get the holding bay & my gosh I saw too many Drs, the anesthesiologist came & saw me & explained that he couldn't inject me, just in case he gave me the wrong type of anesthetiser, due to my heart issues that The Brompton hospital has been investigating since last year. I was born with a congenital heart condition but didn't have heart surgery as The Brompton who was treating me back then decided that I didn't need it.
While I was in the holding bay I also saw my neurosurgeon, they called for a heart jelly scan to be done in the holding bay, as my neurosurgeon really felt the operation needed to go ahead, they also contacted plBrompton hospital, who thankfully sent them all my heart scans, tests results etc. 
The anesthesiologist was then happy to go ahead.

Woke up in recovery feeling like I'd been hit repeatedly over the head with a sledgehammer….
I woke up on oxygen & I'm still on oxygen at the moment but I do feel a lot better than I did when I was in recovery.

I think I was back on the ward around 9pm last night.
Have slept on/off all night.

A lovely nurse made me a cup of tea late last night but I FELL asleep….. woke up to it being cold… sob.

Breakfast is now coming round as I've just been given my much needed & much wanted coffee.

I feel ok, well as ok as I can be I guess.
I was able to walk to the bathroom earlier without the aid of a nurse.
But it was a little shock to see dried blood down my forehead, the wound is slightly still bleeding but I've had it check & all normal.

I guess my neurosurgeon will come & see me sometime this morning.

I really can't fault the theatre Drs & everyone down there, they were so nice & kept me updated on all the issues (heart scans etc & Brompton).

I'm going to drink my coffee now & I guess try eat something.
I did want to try & post a message in the night but I just wasn't able too xx

Love to you all xx


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @ebonycat you're awake! Now just rest and take your time and enjoy your coffee if you feel able and are allowed this morning. Hurry slowly! xxx


Morning Mrs F & Oscar Woo xx

I'm a little dosed up on pain killers still so sorry if my message are non readable.

I now been handed a coffee… yay.
So going to have that now.
Head hurts, hair on top of head is covered in blood (sorry yuk).

I'll try & message when I can.
Love to you, Mr F & Oscar Woo xx


----------



## Jojomomo

Glad your op went ahead after the last minute complications and that you got some sleep last night. Wishing you a speedy recovery and fingers/paws crossed for an improvement in symptoms xxx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@ebonycat - you totally amaze me ! After all you've through you can still find the strength to let us know how you are (after major surgery most of us would still be feeling too yuck to bother !)
Hope the Dr's have good news when you get to see them - in the meantime enjoy your coffee and here are more positive vibes on their way for your speedy recovery so that you can get back to your furries :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Charity

Good morning @ebonycat, you've done it! Really good to hear from you so soon.  Hope you see the doctors early and within a few days you'll be back home with the furry family.


----------



## Cully

Wow that must have been nerve wracking not knowing exactly what was happening right until the last minute. I'm so pleased it all went ahead and you're safe and sound, phew!
I don't think any of us were expecting posts from you just yet but it was reassuring to hear it was all over. Goodness, it does feel like forever you've been waiting.
Just take it easy and hopefully you'll be home in a few days. xx


----------



## SbanR

Good morning @ebonycat . Gosh, like the others said, hoped everything went well but didn't expect a post from you so soon! 
Hope you're feeling more human now after coffee and breakfast and that hammer eases up on the pounding.
You are one Superwoman, coping so magnificently with all that's been thrown at you. Wishing you a speedy recovery. Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You're incredible @ebonycat I know so many of us have been worrying for you and are so pleased you've had the surgery.

You are typing very coherently regardless of painkillers. Hope you'll see your neurologist today - don't be using energy typing messages though, just concentrate on getting better. Hope your wound has stopped oozing now and hope someone can clean the dried blood off your head. Lots of love from all of us here xxx


----------



## GingerNinja

I'm so glad the op went ahead, you are so very brave!
Wishing you well soon my lovely, take it easy and try and rest xxx


----------



## huckybuck

I'm so sorry I have been away for a few days - it's been Christmas in Chalfont St Giles lol but I have been thinking of you and had everything crossed for the op @ebonycat

I am so relieved for you that the op has gone ahead as scheduled. 
And that you have come round ok and are recovering (very well by the sound of things) 
Now all crossed that it was a success and you will get some results and relief.

I too am in awe of your bravery xx


----------



## TriTri

You are so brave @ebonycat. I hope you feel better soon. 'Must be a bit sore?! Enjoy lots of coffees. I hope you get plenty of rest whilst you are there & I'm looking 'forward to your updates. Well done! Fingers crossed things improve. Best wishes TriTri & Max xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww I hope Christmas in Chalfont was a great success @huckybuck - I especially like that it was Christmas when it was so warm, like being in Australia


----------



## Cully

Ooh er...my phone is so slow sometimes and annoying when I take photos. I didn't notice at first but how's that happened with Misty's face?


----------



## ebonycat

@QOTN @Mrs Funkin @Bertie'sMum @SbanR @ewelsh @Charity @huckybuck @Cully @oliviarussian @GingerNinja @Willow_Warren @TriTri

Hello Everyone,

I'm so sorry I've been AWOL, yesterday was a rough day, I had to have another lumber puncture & then another MRI Brain scan to see if the operation has helped at all.
The pressure, that the Drs got from the lumber puncture yesterday was still fairly high, too high for my neurosurgeon's liking.
I saw lots of different people from different departments yesterday as well. 
I just didn't cope very well with everything yesterday. Then when I was brought back to my ward after MRI scan they had moved me to another ward (next door), it was slightly stressful for me.
Silly I know but my emotions are slightly crazy at the best of times, these last six months have turned my life upside down & being in hospital now, on strong pain killers etc is really effecting me emotionally……. Uuugghhghhhhh

Then late in the night other patients moved in & out, so I couldn't fall asleep till around 3am this morning.

My neurosurgeon actually visited me this morning, we talked for ages…… he said that he didn't want to discharge me until he was happy with the pressure in my brain, as that is what's causing the blurred vision. 
So he has requested another lumber puncture for Tuesday next week, then he will review the results on Tuesday & go from there.
Hopefully the ETV & the (will be by then) three lumber punctures I've had will have worked.
Neurosurgeon said he's waiting to do the lumber puncture on Tuesday as that gives it a few days since the ETV & lumber puncture.

Neurosurgeon wants to treat me & get me better now, not send me home, then me still suffering blurred vision.

If my neurosurgeon isn't happy with the results from the lumber puncture on Tuesday then he's going to operate again (not sure when??) & fit me with a traditional shunt surgery.

Today I've had my eyes, back of eyes etc etc checked & tested so the Drs know completely now that it is the pressure & fluid in the brain that's causing all the issues.

I was really hoping I'd be home today, or by the weekend but I can also understand where my neurosurgeon is coming from.

I have to believe in him, I guess. As hard as that is for me.
Talking to him this morning has helped a little, it's just being in hospital gets me a little emotional at times.

I'm really sorry for not posting a message, or updates.
I've just been either pulled about with different tests etc or put in a different room & now even a different ward!!

Sorry if this is completely unreadable/ or doesn't make no sense.

It's very hot in this ward, the patient that I met yesterday (in next bed), has gone home now but has left her table fan for me to use, so I now have a fan on me.

I think (have for the last year or so) I'm going through the change (as well as dealing with all this augh).

Again I'm really so sorry everyone, I hope I've not worried you all too much.

To add extra upset & stress we have a lady in our bay that is constantly asking strange questions, believing we are all talking about her & is really, just very strange…

And now I'm in here all weekend, weekends in hospital are awful, when I just want to be in my own home :Bawling

E xx


----------



## oliviarussian

ebonycat said:


> @QOTN @Mrs Funkin @Bertie'sMum @SbanR @ewelsh @Charity @huckybuck @Cully @oliviarussian @GingerNinja @Willow_Warren @TriTri
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm so sorry I've been AWOL, yesterday was a rough day, I had to have another lumber puncture & then another MRI Brain scan to see if the operation has helped at all.
> The pressure, that the Drs got from the lumber puncture yesterday was still fairly high, too high for my neurosurgeon's liking.
> I saw lots of different people from different departments yesterday as well.
> I just didn't cope very well with everything yesterday. Then when I was brought back to my ward after MRI scan they had moved me to another ward (next door), it was slightly stressful for me.
> Silly I know but my emotions are slightly crazy at the best of times, these last six months have turned my life upside down & being in hospital now, on strong pain killers etc is really effecting me emotionally……. Uuugghhghhhhh
> 
> Then late in the night other patients moved in & out, so I couldn't fall asleep till around 3am this morning.
> 
> My neurosurgeon actually visited me this morning, we talked for ages…… he said that he didn't want to discharge me until he was happy with the pressure in my brain, as that is what's causing the blurred vision.
> So he has requested another lumber puncture for Tuesday next week, then he will review the results on Tuesday & go from there.
> Hopefully the ETV & the (will be by then) three lumber punctures I've had will have worked.
> Neurosurgeon said he's waiting to do the lumber puncture on Tuesday as that gives it a few days since the ETV & lumber puncture.
> 
> Neurosurgeon wants to treat me & get me better now, not send me home, then me still suffering blurred vision.
> 
> If my neurosurgeon isn't happy with the results from the lumber puncture on Tuesday then he's going to operate again (not sure when??) & fit me with a traditional shunt surgery.
> 
> Today I've had my eyes, back of eyes etc etc checked & tested so the Drs know completely now that it is the pressure & fluid in the brain that's causing all the issues.
> 
> I was really hoping I'd be home today, or by the weekend but I can also understand where my neurosurgeon is coming from.
> 
> I have to believe in him, I guess. As hard as that is for me.
> Talking to him this morning has helped a little, it's just being in hospital gets me a little emotional at times.
> 
> I'm really sorry for not posting a message, or updates.
> I've just been either pulled about with different tests etc or put in a different room & now even a different ward!!
> 
> Sorry if this is completely unreadable/ or doesn't make no sense.
> 
> It's very hot in this ward, the patient that I met yesterday (in next bed), has gone home now but has left her table fan for me to use, so I now have a fan on me.
> 
> I think (have for the last year or so) I'm going through the change (as well as dealing with all this augh).
> 
> Again I'm really so sorry everyone, I hope I've not worried you all too much.
> 
> To add extra upset & stress we have a lady in our bay that is constantly asking strange questions, believing we are all talking about her & is really, just very strange…
> 
> And now I'm in here all weekend, weekends in hospital are awful, when I just want to be in my own home :Bawling
> 
> E xx


Hang on in there lovely, I know you are disappointed not to going home but agree with your surgeon that's it's probably best to stay and get this sorted, you've been so brave!!!


----------



## Charity

Oh @ebonycat, don't apologise to us. You're the important one, just takes things in your own time. You've come such a long way and although you've had a blip, things will get better. Hospitals are difficult places with all the noises, people coming and going and little sleep and I'm sure the drugs make you feel out of kilter. Stay with it lovely, you'll get home when your neurosurgeon has made you totally better in a while. Here's Toppy, he didn't have a very good time yesterday either. xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Please @ebonycat don't worry about updating us everyday - just a quick "I'm OK" will do for now. You need to conserve your energies so that you can get better and go home to your furries.



ebonycat said:


> To add extra upset & stress we have a lady in our bay that is constantly asking strange questions, believing we are all talking about her & is really, just very strange…


 It's quite likely that the lady has dementia - I had one like that on the ward when I had open heart surgery 6 years ago, but she was directing all her comments (and accusations) at only me - as I had cared for my Mum who had Alzheimers I did realise what the problem was and didn't let it upset me.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @ebonycat  What a day of it you had. As Charity and BM have said absolutely no apologies necessary - and a quick hello is all you need to do if you have the energy. Having said that, thank you for the update. I'm glad the neuro spent some time with you this morning and I'm glad he wants to get you sorted out before you go home. Do you need anything? I can arrange delivery of anything you need to the ward - if you do, please just message me.

Keep strong, you've been so tough - much stronger than you think you are, that's for sure! This would be a lot for anyone to contend with, let alone with all the other stuff you have going on.

Lots of love xx


----------



## ewelsh

Hang on in there @ebonycat you have been so strong for so long, you will be home soon. Your doing so well. Xx


----------



## Cully

As everyone else said, there's no apology needed. You just do what you have to do. I know it may help by having a bit of a rant so rant away.
When I was in hospital a few years ago there was a lady opposite who acted weird. She kept getting out of bed when she was supposed to be on bed rest. But the worst thing was she kept getting into any bed that was unoccupied! You'd come back from the loo to find her snuggled down in your bed pretending to be asleep.
I know you were looking forward to getting home but I'm sure your Dr is doing the right thing. It's reassuring to know he is so commited to taking proper care of you 
Yep weekends are boring in hospital so I hope you can find something to interest you. If not then sleep as much as possible. It will do you good. Is there a TV room you can go into maybe? Find some Podcasts to listen to.
All we want is for you to get better so you can get home, so concentrate on that.
xx


----------



## SbanR

Please don't apologise @ebonycat . Lovely as it is to read your updates just a quick "hi" is fine.

Hang on in there a little longer while your neurosurgeon works to get you better.
Don't you just admire Toppy's six pack!


----------



## huckybuck

So pleased you have had the strength to pop in @ebonycat and update us. You are having a heck of a time of it but I hope that by this time next week it will all have been worth it and you are on the road to recovery.

My worst nightmare is having to stay in hospital with other people so I empathise entirely. Have you got ear plugs (can you get some) and an eye mask? Lack of sleep is enough to make anyone grumpy.

As for the change have you thought about HRT? Is it something you would consider? You could have a word while you are there if so, as I found (even being peri menopausal) the difference when I started HRT was noticeable within 24hours.

Keep you chin up and pop in over the weekend to keep yourself busy as hospitals are always quieter then xx


----------



## ebonycat

@oliviarussian @Charity 
Oh Toppy poor little darling, I'm glad we are out of the cold weather, so you should be ok, till your fur grows back.
I did read your message @Charity but had just lost the plot for a bit.
I'm so glad Toppy managed well at the vet specialist & that Bunty gave him lovely welcome home kisses, they're so lovely together, just so heartwarming to see them snuggled up together. 
I hope you hear from his specialist ASAP & whatever is causing these symptoms it's easily treatable xx
@Bertie'sMum the patient in the bed opposite me hasn't got dementia, she's only 46 (I think), she's originally from Pakistan, moved to Sweden for fifteen years & been here for four years.
It's maybe her culture/ language barrier/ or just the way she is.
I know some cultures can come across as very abrupt to others/us but she's just always seems (to me) as coming across as rude, especially to the nurses. 
One minute she talks to us fine, the next she's telling us that we are talking about her & to shut up.

@Mrs Funkin @ewelsh @Cully @SbanR @huckybuck @QOTN @GingerNinja @Willow_Warren @TriTri

Thank you everyone, you're all so wonderfully kind & giving me so much love & support. It means so much to me, it really does.

I think I just had a little 'blip' yesterday.
I've been living on my own for years now (one very abusive ex, then 'perfect' partner died), so I've stayed away from relationship's, wrong or right I don't know.

But us humans are a funny bunch, we are social creatures (even me with Asperger syndrome, who's definitely not a social butterfly & never have been), I guess we do 'need' other people at times, or maybe even want other people at certain times in our lives.

I'm talking jibber'ish …. I blame the meds…..

I'll be ok, have to be.

Weekends in hospitals are always quiet, even worse when no visitors are allowed in. But then this hospital is too far away from where my mum lives to visit anyway.
No Dr rounds are on weekends either.

My neurosurgeon is at the (sister) hospital on Monday, so I won't see him that day.
He's booked me to have a lumber puncture on Tuesday at some point, I did briefly see one of the Drs yesterday, that did the lumber puncture the other day (I had two Drs doing the lumber puncture the other day), I asked him, if he was booked to do it but he's on nights that day & he doesn't think he will be doing it.

My neurosurgeon & his team are very nice.

Thank you all, you're all lovely xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Hope the weekend is passing quickly @ebonycat , it can't be very nice being stuck in but at least you are getting treated at last


----------



## ebonycat

@QOTN @Mrs Funkin @Cully @oliviarussian @SbanR @huckybuck @GingerNinja @Willow_Warren @BarneyBobCat @TriTri @ewelsh

Hello all,

The weekend was manageable, not much pain.
But early hours of this morning I was in so much pain I was just sat on my bed crying in pain. It was making me feel so sick.

The night nurses, not sure which one. Then gave me morphine liquid to drink. That's on top of the pain killers that they already have me on.

If I was more 'with it' I would have told her that I react badly to it. It's always made me so, very sick.

Was in so much pain, then they gave me a different pain killer to go with the other pain meds.

I couldn't eat any breakfast, just tried a cup of tea but still felt really sick.

No dinner, as I still was in so much pain & feeling sick.

I've been under the covers of my bed up until about an hour ago.
Tried to go to the toilet little while ago & got there feeling a little dizzy & then I was really sick.
Tiny little bit better after being sick, but my head still feels like it's being constantly hit.
It hurts so much.

I've seen a few different Drs that are part of my Neurosurgeons team.
I was silently hoping that they'd do the lumber puncture today, instead of tomorrow. But I just got to wait until they say it will happen.

Unfortunately I guess all this terrible pain that I've had since early hours of this morning means the ETV didn't work. Which I'm really did hope it would work.

I'll know more I guess tomorrow after having the lumber puncture.

Love to you all xx


----------



## Charity

Poor you @ebonycat. Are you sure it isn't the medication which is making you feel so bad? Have you seen a doctor today?


----------



## SbanR

I'm sorry to hear this @ebonycat 
I do hope the procedure is working and the pain and sickness is from the meds disagreeing with you.
Xx


----------



## Cully

Yes @ebonycat , I also wonder if it's the meds as you'd been doing so well up until then. Hang on in there, Not much longer now. xx


----------



## huckybuck

Thinking of you @ebonycat - gutted you are suffering so much. I really hope the proceedure tomorrow alleviates it for you. Everything crossed here lovely xx


----------



## TriTri

I think it's still early days @ebonycat. Be brave. I hope the painkillers are strong and help whilst your wounds settle down & heal nicely. Fingers crossed things go well this week for you. Thinking of you.


----------



## SbanR

Good luck today @ebonycat . Xx


----------



## Charity

Hope you're feeling better today @ebonycat and things go better today xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

@ebonycat i hope you have a better day today x


----------



## GingerNinja

I hope you feel a little better today @ebonycat and that the lumber puncture works xxxx


----------



## ewelsh

Same here hoping your ok @ebonycat xx


----------



## Cully

Thinking of you today @ebonycat and hope it all goes well. xx


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> Oh @ebonycat, don't apologise to us. You're the important one, just takes things in your own time. You've come such a long way and although you've had a blip, things will get better. Hospitals are difficult places with all the noises, people coming and going and little sleep and I'm sure the drugs make you feel out of kilter. Stay with it lovely, you'll get home when your neurosurgeon has made you totally better in a while. Here's Toppy, he didn't have a very good time yesterday either. xx
> 
> View attachment 469834


OMG Toppy!!! Your poor little tummy bless your furry heart!


----------



## popcornsmum

@ebonycat Hope today went well for you and they can finally sort everything out for you x


----------



## popcornsmum

Well I went away for 48 hours and came back to a super friendly cat who actually wants to be stroked and purrs!! Blimey! Who swopped Popcorn whilst I was gone?!?!


----------



## huckybuck

Wonder how @ebonycat got on today - here's hoping it's done the trick!


----------



## TriTri

I hope you had a better day today @ebonycat :Cat.


----------



## TriTri

Hoping to hear from @ebonycat soon.


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Hoping to hear from @ebonycat soon.


I wouldn't be surprised if she's out of it for a few days.


----------



## SbanR

Hope the LP has done the trick @ebonycat


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if she's out of it for a few days.


Yes, I think you're right and the rest should do her good....


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Yes, I think you're right and the rest should do her good....


Yes I'm sure she'll be on here as soon as she feels up to it.


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Yes I'm sure she'll be on here as soon as she feels up to it.


Yes, rest her eyes... and hopefully she has found someone to talk to in the ward, when she needs to.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

When I got up this morning I found a tea towel in the kitchen windowsill and I thought that's really strange. 

When I picked it up I discovered a pile of cat sick underneath. Barney must have been sick through the night and tried to help out by covering it over!


----------



## MilleD

SbanR said:


> Hope the LP has done the trick @ebonycat


Does anyone know if she's ok?


----------



## Cully

MilleD said:


> Does anyone know if she's ok?


Nothing since Saturday.


----------



## Charity

She last messaged on Monday saying she was having her lumbar puncture the next day. Perhaps she has had the other operation she mentioned which needs a bit more recovery time. Wishing you well @ebonycat and hope to hear from you soon xx


----------



## popcornsmum

BarneyBobCat said:


> When I got up this morning I found a tea towel in the kitchen windowsill and I thought that's really strange.
> 
> When I picked it up I discovered a pile of cat sick underneath. Barney must have been sick through the night and tried to help out by covering it over!


Eww! Bless Barney!


----------



## popcornsmum

Hoping @ebonycat is recovering well.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

It has been a long time since @ebonycat checked in, its a worry


----------



## ewelsh

How is Barney today @BarneyBobCat


----------



## BarneyBobCat

ewelsh said:


> How is Barney today @BarneyBobCat


Absolutely fine, he was on the morning of the vomit. It was 100% cat food so I think he just gobbled too much food too quickly. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know this might sound weird but I think that's really cute of your boy @BarneyBobCat


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Yeah it was cute actually @Mrs Funkin . But a bad day for both of us yesterday. Neighbours cat came in the garden and bit Barney on the tail - he is fine now but there was a bit of blood and he was sore on the afternoon. And I tripped over (yes I was tipsy) and banged my head on a plant pot - now got a swollen face and a headache. Im going to kill it with beer watching England later


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> Yeah it was cute actually @Mrs Funkin . But a bad day for both of us yesterday. Neighbours cat came in the garden and bit Barney on the tail - he is fine now but there was a bit of blood and he was sore on the afternoon. And I tripped over (yes I was tipsy) and banged my head on a plant pot - now got a swollen face and a headache. Im going to kill it with beer watching England later


Oh no poor boy ( not you - dozy bugger ), that's another one with a bite injury. Is it the weather or what?
Enjoy your footie.
How's the plant pot?


----------



## ewelsh

Poor Barney, watch for swelling on his tail incase an abscess starts.

As for your poor plant pot :Hilarious glue for the plant pot, ice and paracetamol for your head :Smuggrin 4 hour gap till match

hope you'll feel and look better soon @BarneyBobCat


----------



## popcornsmum

Absolutely devastated. Driving down the road and saw a little ginger kitten deceased by the side  noone was stopping so we turned around and OH picked it up and I called CP and we took it there. Weird thing is it was an A road in the middle of nowhere just fields of sheep. I feel so so sad we didn't find him alive and could have saved him  RIP little ginger kitten fly high over the bridge.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh that's so sad @popcornsmum I am sorry you had to see that. Poor little one all alone. Really caring of you to take little one to C.P

Run free and safe in rainbow bridge little one xxx


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> Absolutely devastated. Driving down the road and saw a little ginger kitten deceased by the side  noone was stopping so we turned around and OH picked it up and I called CP and we took it there. Weird thing is it was an A road in the middle of nowhere just fields of sheep. I feel so so sad we didn't find him alive and could have saved him  RIP little ginger kitten fly high over the bridge.


Poor little kitten; I wonder if he was dumped.

And poor Barney too. Hope the bite doesn't get infected.
Did the plant pot survive your assault @BarneyBobCat ?


----------



## popcornsmum

ewelsh said:


> Oh that's so sad @popcornsmum I am sorry you had to see that. Poor little one all alone. Really caring of you to take little one to C.P
> 
> Run free and safe in rainbow bridge little one xxx


It was so little maybe 4 months old we couldn't just leave it and I was so sad noone else stopped to at least move it I am worried incase more have been dumped and it has siblings out there. But its like by a raised bank and fields of sheep so I wouldn't even know where to start looking


----------



## BarneyBobCat

The plant pot lives to fight another day. I however keep finding new bruises. I definitely came off second best. Barneys tail seems fine - he's ok with me checking it, I might say he is a little quiet though


----------



## Cully

@popcornsmum , oh that's so sad, it must have really upset you. Run free little kitty, safe from harm.


----------



## popcornsmum

Cully said:


> @popcornsmum , oh that's so sad, it must have really upset you. Run free little kitty, safe from harm.


It really did and I can't stop thinking about the poor wee thing and if it was meowing by the road and scared bless its heart. I'm so upset


----------



## Charity

That's so sad @popcornsmum and very upsetting for you. You can't get these images out of your head can you? He could have been a feral kitten who had wandered away from his family.


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> That's so sad @popcornsmum and very upsetting for you. You can't get these images out of your head can you? He could have been a feral kitten who had wandered away from his family.


I know his little paw beans bless him and he just looked like he was sleeping which was more of a relief but so sad  I would love to volunteer for CP but I'm an emotional wreck around cats!!!


----------



## Cully

popcornsmum said:


> I know his little paw beans bless him and he just looked like he was sleeping which was more of a relief but so sad  I would love to volunteer for CP but I'm an emotional wreck around cats!!!


Try not to upset yourself. You did your best by not leaving him there and taking him where he would be shown kindness and dignity.
I'd love to know his back story though I guess that will remain a mystery.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh poor baby  Run free little kitty.

@BarneyBobCat poor Barney! Hopefully nothing will flare up after the bite. Pesky neighbour cat.


----------



## popcornsmum

BarneyBobCat said:


> Yeah it was cute actually @Mrs Funkin . But a bad day for both of us yesterday. Neighbours cat came in the garden and bit Barney on the tail - he is fine now but there was a bit of blood and he was sore on the afternoon. And I tripped over (yes I was tipsy) and banged my head on a plant pot - now got a swollen face and a headache. Im going to kill it with beer watching England later


Oh dear what a day! My old cat was once bitten on the tail by a fox! Hope Barneys ok and your head!


----------



## ewelsh

Anyone seen @Smuge lately ? I saw a Persian in a magazine, so made me think, we haven't seen his three for a while!


----------



## SbanR

I miss @Shrike and his little picture stories


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Me too @SbanR 

I think @Smuge essentially disappeared when someone was less than kind about his three lovely floofs  which is very sad.


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> I miss @Shrike and his little picture stories


Last seen Jan 26th '21.


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Anyone seen @Smuge lately ? I saw a Persian in a magazine, so made me think, we haven't seen his three for a while!


Last seen Feb 22nd '21.


----------



## Cully

Still no word from @ebonycat . Anyone sent a PM?


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> Still no word from @ebonycat . Anyone sent a PM?


I know, I am a little worried about E too, I don't like to push her incase she is recuperating, yet if we don't pm it's like we don't care!


----------



## SbanR

I'm just worried her op has been unsuccessful and what little vision she had has gone completely


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> I know, I am a little worried about E too, I don't like to push her incase she is recuperating, yet if we don't pm it's like we don't care!


I know. It's difficult in situations like this. We'd all relax if we just got a word but this is so unlike her.


----------



## Charity

I agree, she is so enthusiastic about keeping us up to date with news. It is a worry.


----------



## Willow_Warren

I just popped in here to see if there was any update on ebonycat. I hope she’s just taking time out to recuperate…. But she normally updates… worried…


----------



## ewelsh

Ok who's gonna PM @ebonycat?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’ve dropped her a little direct message. She has my number so I’ve asked if she/someone can let us know she’s okay. I’ll report back obviously.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've dropped her a little direct message. She has my number so I've asked if she/someone can let us know she's okay. I'll report back obviously.


Still nothing Mrs F?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Nope  I'm so worried for her.


----------



## oliviarussian

Mrs Funkin said:


> Nope  I'm so worried for her.


Do we know which hospital she is in?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I too am wondering if we can find out somehow and call. Im not one to worry but this seems really out of character


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I don't know, no. E does have my number, I'm hoping if she can't she can get someone just to text me. I'll report in as soon as I hear anything.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Looking back I think the hospital is somewhere in Essex but from googling that is not helpful at all


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I get the feeling that the hospital is more likely in town, judging by the amount of time the journey was planned to take. Oh I do hope someone hears soon.


----------



## Charity

The only other thing I can think of, is if you still have her address @Mrs Funkin, to send a first class letter addressed to her and her Mum as she must be checking her post if she is still in hospital asking her to contact you.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes, I've sent a note to E with my return address on the back, in the hope that her mum might see it. I did think earlier I'd send a note saying to E's mum on it and hope she will see it - I shall do that. Thanks for the prompt @Charity


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’ve written the note, will send in the morning in the way to work. It’s got my address, mobile & email...

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> Looking back I think the hospital is somewhere in Essex but from googling that is not helpful at all


Even if we knew which hospital they wouldn't give us any info anyway.


----------



## Cully

We all need to keep positive for her. That's what she's always asking us to do when she needs us to.
Come on @ebonycat , just a little sign.


----------



## ewelsh

In my thoughts @ebonycat xx


----------



## Charity

Thinking of you @ebonycat and


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Cully said:


> Even if we knew which hospital they wouldn't give us any info anyway.


They would pass a message on - as long as you aren't asking for any PII it would be fine


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Thinking of you @ebonycat and
> 
> View attachment 470630


Aw that's sweet.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Not heard anything from E’s mum  Keep your fingers crossed that I do soon, everyone. So worrying.


----------



## Charity

Let's hope so, she's very much in our thoughts.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Not heard anything from E's mum  Keep your fingers crossed that I do soon, everyone. So worrying.


Yes it feels very sombre here at the moment with the uncertainty, and getting worse by the day.
We go round in circles with different possible scenarios and what if's. Everything possible crossed for news, and please let it be good.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Not heard anything from E's mum  Keep your fingers crossed that I do soon, everyone. So worrying.


I got excited when I saw a new post on this thread


----------



## GingerNinja

I've not posted until now but have been checking in every day to see if there's been any news, keeping everything crossed all is well.


----------



## Jojomomo

Also checking in for updates, fingers and paws crossed here.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Been checking daily for updates, crossing everything for some new soon x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sorry @BarneyBobCat I thought folk might wonder if I didn't update.


----------



## TriTri

Another one checking in on here for news of. @ebonycat.


----------



## oliviarussian

Me too!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sorry @BarneyBobCat I thought folk might wonder if I didn't update.


Its np, I wanted to know if there was any news. Its just frustrating as Im sure everyone feels


----------



## popcornsmum

I was just thinking of @ebonycat and hoping she's doing ok


----------



## slartibartfast

The Mystery of Rubber Cockroach, a detective novel:
Julian is in love with that thingy, he plays like crazy all day long. How he get it? It's a mystery wrapped in enigma! I found that cockroach on the floor of the bus, it was so deliciously disgusting, I had to pick it up. I've locked the rubber buggie in a cupboard and it remained there until recently. It went out in a very mysterious way, there was no sign of any burglary, cupboard was closed. Maybe it was beamed out Star Trek way? Or maybe, just maybe, a certain criminal mastermind a.k.a. The Dark Lord, a.k.a. Lucifer Morningstar was involved? Looks like he learned how to open that cupboard and close it after the crime. He gives a new meaning to the words 'cat burglar'!
His dark powers are growing! Or maybe he has that Star Trek teleporter hidden somewhere, with him everything is possible.
By the way, he is such a good brother, he has stolen that roach to give it to his beloved Jules.


----------



## popcornsmum

So I just turned up to drop off Popcorn at a booked supposed high quality cattery and despite me warning the woman what Popcorn is like before I took her and I even told her one previous cattery wouldn't have her back! But because she wanted me to take Popcorn out of her basket and because she was nervous Popcorn did her usual spitting and went for me she said I couldn't control her and she wouldn't take her because "this is her business"! I told her we've left Popcorn in Dec and she was totally fine but she said this is my business and ive had cats like her before who have gone for me. 
The rest of the place was filled with MCs and breeded cats not angry moggies like mine. So we were suppose to be off to see my dad who's had a stroke but now I'm sat crying in a car park because we have no idea what to do with Popcorn who is now sat all nicely In her basket and letting me stroke her!


----------



## popcornsmum

p


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Popcorn  I get it, you don't want to go to the cattery but your mum needs to do something. Sometimes we have to do things we don't want to…yes, even if you're a cat!

Sorry to read about your dad @popcornsmum hope he makes a good and speedy recovery.


----------



## popcornsmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Popcorn  I get it, you don't want to go to the cattery but your mum needs to do something. Sometimes we have to do things we don't want to…yes, even if you're a cat!
> 
> Sorry to read about your dad @popcornsmum hope he makes a good and speedy recovery.


Thank you luckily I called a previous cattery who have taken her in and funnily enough Popcorn strolled out of her cage onto the bed without even a spit or growl and she's now laying in the cattery bed totally fine. Clearly she just hated the first one!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank goodness for that. Obviously Popcorn didn’t fancy the look of the first cattery owner.


----------



## popcornsmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thank goodness for that. Obviously Popcorn didn't fancy the look of the first cattery owner.


Nope clearly not and she has fussy taste!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Good girl Popcorn… (well finally)

best wishes to your dad and I hope the visit goes well


----------



## popcornsmum

Im now actually really angry at the first cattery because OH volunteer's at CP and in her training she was told always leave the cat in the basket with the door open and give them time to settle and let them come out in their own time when they feel more relaxed and that's what I've always done in a cattery so I don't know why this woman wanted me to take Popcorn out despite me leaving the basket door open and I'd told her she would come out to eat when it was dark and quiet like we know she always does? And fancy telling me I can't control Popcorn I mean I got her into the bloody basket didn't I?!?!


----------



## Willow_Warren

I’ve had no training but it’s common sense to let them take their own time. Even when I come home from the vets I let them come out at their own pace… (bunnies and cats)


----------



## Willsee

I’m so sorry you and Popcorn had to go through this stress and I would be really angry too. Even when I take ours to the vet they initially just open the carrier and wait if they come out on their own!!

I do hope everything goes smoothly now and wish your Dad a speedy recovery xx


----------



## popcornsmum

Willsee said:


> I'm so sorry you and Popcorn had to go through this stress and I would be really angry too. Even when I take ours to the vet they initially just open the carrier and wait if they come out on their own!!
> 
> I do hope everything goes smoothly now and wish your Dad a speedy recovery xx


Thank you! I know it doesn't make sense. I think she's a total **** who clearly knows zilch about cats! Not all cats are happy to be picked up or handled especially in a strange environment! We all know what Popcorns like but we also know she has been in catteries before and been totally fine when she's settled! I don't think you should run a business if you are selective about cats and scared of the fiesty ones!


----------



## SbanR

Wishing your dad a speedy recovery @popcornsmum


----------



## huckybuck

Gosh that first place sounds awful - in a way I am glad it happened so you didn’t leave her there!!

Pleased you found another one so quickly and I hope Dad makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## popcornsmum

huckybuck said:


> Gosh that first place sounds awful - in a way I am glad it happened so you didn't leave her there!!
> 
> Pleased you found another one so quickly and I hope Dad makes a speedy recovery.


Thank u! It was meant to be a posh one but how can you run a cattery and be selective?! It's made us more determined to open our own especially for fiesty kitties!! Lol


----------



## Charity

I'm sorry you had this experience @popcornsmum especially at such an important time. If that woman only wants the friendly easy cats she shouldn't be running a cattery. I think Popcorn was definitely clever in sussing her out.

Hope your Dad is OK and you got to see him xx


----------



## GingerNinja

That's awful @popcornsmum , poor popcorn.



popcornsmum said:


> Thank u! It was meant to be a posh one but how can you run a cattery and be selective?! It's made us more determined to open our own especially for fiesty kitties!! Lol


There's one for sale near me!

I hope your dad has a speedy recovery x


----------



## TriTri

popcornsmum said:


> Thank you! I know it doesn't make sense. I think she's a total **** who clearly knows zilch about cats! Not all cats are happy to be picked up or handled especially in a strange environment! We all know what Popcorns like but we also know she has been in catteries before and been totally fine when she's settled! I don't think you should run a business if you are selective about cats and scared of the fiesty ones!


Here here!! Well said. Any regulars on here are welcome to use my cat pen in an emergency! I'm happy to feed, clean their litter trays, and give tlc, toys etc too, or in Popcorn's case, her own space. 'Might be a bit far for most to travel to at short notice mind you…. "South West."


----------



## popcornsmum

TriTri said:


> Here here!! Well said. Any regulars on here are welcome to use my cat pen in an emergency! I'm happy to feed, clean their litter trays, and give tlc, toys etc too, or in Popcorn's case, her own space. 'Might be a bit far for most to travel to at short notice mind you…. "South West."


Bless you! Wish you were closer!! Sadly the opposite end of the country! All we ever ask from a cattery is for her to be left to her own devices but fed, watered and clean litter tray! All that can be done without going anywhere near her as she spends her days under a blanket and comes out at night! I swear people don't believe me when I say she sleeps on my feet and always head bumps and kneads me and obviously I can pick her up when she's not stressed!


----------



## ewelsh

I’m glad Popcorn kicked off too, dreadful woman.

Wishing your Dad a speedy recovery x


----------



## Charity

Just wondering if anyone has been to this cat cafe in London.

The cat cafe helping homeless felines - BBC News


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Wasn't it @Paddypaws that works with the Scratching Post? I miss seeing her too


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Wasn't it @Paddypaws that works with the Scratching Post? I miss seeing her too


She was last on yesterday morning and posted this
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/batman-needs-a-forever-home.539240/#post-1065788622


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just seen this.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-sussex-57670855

I think he will get a very light sentence/just a fine. Vile vile man. The cynic in me thinks if he'd done this to dogs it would be a different sentencing story.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just seen this.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-sussex-57670855
> 
> I think he will get a very light sentence/just a fine. Vile vile man. The cynic in me thinks if he'd done this to dogs it would be a different sentencing story.


He's actually in hospital ATM having his mental health assessed:Jawdrop I can't believe his cheek.
I hope the despicable creep ends up in prison with loads of cat lovers and gets what justice the courts can't deliver. Evil monster.


----------



## SbanR

Can you see it? Such excitement this morning


----------



## Bertie'sMum

SbanR said:


> Can you see it? Such excitement this morning
> View attachment 471762


Is this what we're looking for ? I can see something but not sure what it might be !


----------



## SbanR

Bertie'sMum said:


> Is this what we're looking for ? I can see something but not sure what it might be
> View attachment 471763


Squirrel!! Ollie pelted along and chased it up the tree


----------



## Bertie'sMum

SbanR said:


> Squirrel!! Ollie pelted along and chased it up the tree


at one time my sister had 3 cats (2 girls & a boy) who used to work in unison to catch squirrels - they used to catch them more often than not and then it was left to my BiL to put the poor thing out of it's misery Mind you they weren't hampered by wearing a harness - Ollie could probably catch one if he wasn't hampered by his !


----------



## SbanR

Bertie'sMum said:


> at one time my sister had 3 cats (2 girls & a boy) who used to work in unison to catch squirrels - they used to catch them more often than not and then it was left to my BiL to put the poor thing out of it's misery Mind you they weren't hampered by wearing a harness - Ollie could probably catch one if he wasn't hampered by his !


Very likely, but I wouldn't want him to try as I would be scared he would get bitten


----------



## ewelsh

Lottie is after a squirrel, I don't want her to catch it either @SbanR squirrels can bite hard!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

The friend I saw on Saturday has two cats…Molly is a prolific mouser but Pickle catches squirrels! He kills them and eats them!!!


----------



## Isolette

Mrs Funkin said:


> The friend I saw on Saturday has two cats…Molly is a prolific mouser but Pickle catches squirrels! He kills them and eats them!!!


Oh poor squirrels... We have no trees out here .. too windy.... . When I moved in there were rats by the gate, not in the house , but my cats lurked by their run and gave me one a day for a while. One was cat sized... Gulp.... Never ate them and never a mark on them. ,


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> The friend I saw on Saturday has two cats…Molly is a prolific mouser but Pickle catches squirrels! He kills them and eats them!!!


:Bag


----------



## popcornsmum

I am SO happy to be reunited with my furry girl!!!  she's all purry and dribbly and happy!!!


----------



## Charity

Welcome home Popcorn, your Mum has so missed you.


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> I am SO happy to be reunited with my furry girl!!!  she's all purry and dribbly and happy!!!
> 
> View attachment 471789


It'll be all back to normal when she bops you, or OH, one


----------



## popcornsmum

SbanR said:


> It'll be all back to normal when she bops you, or OH, one


For now I am enjoying my friendly purry happy sociable cat who actually let's me pick her up and kiss her little furry face!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Goodness me, the weather has been grim since 5pm yesterday…I’m almost too scared to look out of the window at the state of the garden. I’m not going for a run in it either, much too dangerous IMO to run in these high winds. Husband is pleased as he will be going windsurfing later. Oscar is less pleased as he can’t go out in this. 

It is July, isn’t it? Yes? Just checking…


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Goodness me, the weather has been grim since 5pm yesterday…I'm almost too scared to look out of the window at the state of the garden. I'm not going for a run in it either, much too dangerous IMO to run in these high winds. Husband is pleased as he will be going windsurfing later. Oscar is less pleased as he can't go out in this.
> 
> It is July, isn't it? Yes? Just checking…


Same here MrsF (the weather bit, not the going for a run bit !). 
Although Lily doesn't yet go out the wind and rain are affecting her - we had full on zoomies at 5.30 this morning She managed to knock over two large table lamps in the sitting room, breaking one in the process


----------



## Charity

Like you @Mrs Funkin, I didn't want to look out of the window this morning. Makes you want to weep. I hate these sort of days as this is when Bunty becomes 'edgy' for want of a better word and when I let her out I have no idea what she's going to do, it makes her restless and unpredictable.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no, poor Lily (and poor lamp, too). Hope she is okay and hope you can mend your lamp.

When we went to bed Oscar was in the conservatory - about 45 minutes later someone decided he would go to get him as it was too scary in there for him with the howling winds. Oscar has been with us on the bed since 4am, he definitely is a bit bothered by the noise.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My echium looks though it’s been ripped from the ground  luckily we had tried to support it last week so it’s attached with garden wire to the tree it’s near but I fear that will be the end of it. Once the wind calms we will try to sort it out. I’m so sad, I love that echium and so do the bees.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

In other less traumatic trivial news…now “we” have been awarded the George Cross, do I write GC before or after the RM when I sign my name


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh no, poor Lily (and poor lamp, too). Hope she is okay and hope you can mend your lamp.
> 
> When we went to bed Oscar was in the conservatory - about 45 minutes later someone decided he would go to get him as it was too scary in there for him with the howling winds. Oscar has been with us on the bed since 4am, he definitely is a bit bothered by the noise.


she's fine thank you - now fast asleep as if nothing happened  Lamp, on the other hand, is beyond repair  Oh well I suppose that's a good excuse to go shopping for a new one ?


----------



## ewelsh

popcornsmum said:


> I am SO happy to be reunited with my furry girl!!!  she's all purry and dribbly and happy!!!
> 
> View attachment 471789


Welcome back Popcorn, you have been missed. how's your Dad @popcornsmum


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> In other less traumatic trivial news…now "we" have been awarded the George Cross, do I write GC before or after the RM when I sign my name


Congratulations @Mrs Funkin no idea how you now sign your name :Hilarious maybe you can frame this letter instead


----------



## SbanR

It's a beautiful morning here!
Tra la lalayful
( Hope it doesn't live up to the forecast n chuck it down now!)


----------



## LittleEms

Thought I’d venture in here as I don’t think I have yet! Hope everyone’s had a good morning!

Chucking it down here, has been for a couple of hours. The poor garden veggies are going to drown soon!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh yes @ewelsh I'd like a letter from Queenie


----------



## popcornsmum

ewelsh said:


> Welcome back Popcorn, you have been missed. how's your Dad @popcornsmum


Yeah he's doing really well thank you, his memory for words isn't as good as it was as he was very sharp and he slurs a bit now but he's still going on the treadmill which is fab!


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> she's fine thank you - now fast asleep as if nothing happened  Lamp, on the other hand, is beyond repair  Oh well I suppose that's a good excuse to go shopping for a new one ?


Go for an original Tiffany, I believe they only cost a few thousand!!!


----------



## popcornsmum

We had terrible weather yesterday whilst driving home we got on the A90 with torrential rain, fog and zero visibility and nowhere to pull over It was SO scary! OH was doing about 10mph!!


----------



## popcornsmum

For all those who doubt Popcorns sweet side she has just let me put my head in her tummy fluff to kiss it AND PURRED!!!!!!! She didn't even grab my head! Lol


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> It's a beautiful morning here!
> Tra la lalayful
> ( Hope it doesn't live up to the forecast n chuck it down now!)


Changed your mind yet?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> Go for an original Tiffany, I believe they only cost a few thousand!!!


Nah, won't go with my decor  I'll stick with a recycled one from the British Heart Foundation charity shop ! (If I can find one to match the other two that came from there !)


----------



## Cully

popcornsmum said:


> For all those who doubt Popcorns sweet side she has just let me put my head in her tummy fluff to kiss it AND PURRED!!!!!!! She didn't even grab my head! Lol


It definitely is Popcorn, yes??


----------



## popcornsmum

Cully said:


> It definitely is Popcorn, yes??


Hahaha I did double check her markings!!! Lmao


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Changed your mind yet?


It stayed dry till about 3.30 then chucked it down for a while. On and off since.


----------



## ewelsh

popcornsmum said:


> Yeah he's doing really well thank you, his memory for words isn't as good as it was as he was very sharp and he slurs a bit now but he's still going on the treadmill which is fab!


Well he sounds a very determined man, watch out treadmill. Wishing him a speedy full recovery x


----------



## Bertie'sMum

In case anyone missed it today is........................................

WORLD CHOCOLATE DAY


----------



## ewelsh

Bertie'sMum said:


> In case anyone missed it today is........................................
> 
> WORLD CHOCOLATE DAY
> 
> View attachment 471862


Damn I wish I had known this, I could of got loads in, as it happens I have none. _I can pretend tomorrow, can't I? :Smuggrin_


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm a lucky woman, I've had a lovely gift through the post from a very kind forum member 

Look how cool this is, a chocolate bouquet - so I've put it in a vase, like flowers.










Oh and on World Chocklit Day too  What excellent timing...thank you xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ewelsh said:


> Damn I wish I had known this, I could of got loads in, as it happens I have none. _I can pretend tomorrow, can't I? :Smuggrin_


I think that every day should be World Chocolate Day 



Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm a lucky woman, I've had a lovely gift through the post from a very kind forum member
> 
> Look how cool this is, a chocolate bouquet - so I've put it in a vase, like flowers.
> 
> View attachment 471855
> View attachment 471856
> 
> 
> Oh and on World Chocklit Day too  What excellent timing...thank you xx


Ooo how lovely is that - you are a lucky woman Mrs Funkin


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm a lucky woman, I've had a lovely gift through the post from a very kind forum member
> 
> Look how cool this is, a chocolate bouquet - so I've put it in a vase, like flowers.
> 
> View attachment 471855
> View attachment 471856
> 
> 
> Oh and on World Chocklit Day too  What excellent timing...thank you xx


That's really lovely Mrs F, how thoughtful. (How long will it last intact?)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm not sure @Cully it's a test of willpower  I suspect not that long as Ferrero are my favourites.


----------



## Isolette

I have a visitor... He is snuggly and purry and has just laid his head on my shoulder. His Aw.. now he has turned his head to gaze up at me,... His name is Oliver as he is always asking for MORE FOOD.. Now he is holding my hand between two paws... One of my rescues....street raised. Happy. sturdy. Safe. 
Loved and loving. 

This is what rescue is all about


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm a lucky woman, I've had a lovely gift through the post from a very kind forum member
> 
> Look how cool this is, a chocolate bouquet - so I've put it in a vase, like flowers.
> 
> View attachment 471856
> 
> 
> Oh and on World Chocklit Day too  What excellent timing...thank you xx


Ooh I have never seen a chocolate bouquet before!!! How lovely!


----------



## huckybuck

Now I just needed an excuse!!! 
I will have to go out and buy some - it will be rude not to.


----------



## Isolette

What do your cats bring you as gifts? Mice? Rats?

Mine are seashore cats....

I found this at my door.....


----------



## SbanR

What a lovely surprise @Mrs Funkin



Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm not sure @Cully it's a test of willpower  I suspect not that long as Ferrero are my favourites.


You could always do " eat one, replace one" and your bouquet will last ages


----------



## Isolette

My sleeptime; I am up very early to call Canada in the













their evening. And the M.E shortens my day.

Olivercat has been on company duty abed with me all day.

When I open the door soon, a tide of hungry cats will stream in..

How do folk especially on their own live without cats.. Shakes head in disbelief.


----------



## ewelsh

My Roger Federer is out of Wimbledon


----------



## margy

Early in the year I volunteered to be a cat fosterer. I lost both my dogs recently and because of work commitments don't feel we can get a dog. We are missing having a pet so we thought of fostering a cat. I've never owned a cat before hence why we thought fostering would let us see what cat ownership was like and then later, if we wanted to adopt a cat. We didn't hear anything back ,then I got an email today telling me they are now looking for fosterers.
Now I'm not so sure. Can anyone tell me what to expect from fostering?


----------



## ewelsh

@margy I have always had cats and dogs, the difference is:

If your house was on fire, your dogs would leave WITH you, cats would leave you behind :Hilarious
A dog comes to you when asked, a cat comes to you, when it decides it wants to.
A dog wants to please you, you want to please a cat.
A dog will eat pretty much anything you give and is grateful, a cat is like the fussiest customer in a top restaurant and doesn't leave a tip.

So I guess what I am trying to say is, having a cat is a privilege, you become their slave, you scream silently when they adore you and rub against you, you will do everything to please the cat, not so much the other way 

On a personal note, a home is not a home, without a cat, so go for it, either you will become an obedient slave or you won't.

Good luck


----------



## margy

ewelsh said:


> @margy I have always had cats and dogs, the difference is:
> 
> If your house was on fire, your dogs would leave WITH you, cats would leave you behind :Hilarious
> A dog comes to you when asked, a cat comes to you, when it decides it wants to.
> A dog wants to please you, you want to please a cat.
> A dog will eat pretty much anything you give and is grateful, a cat is like the fussiest customer in a top restaurant and doesn't leave a tip.
> 
> So I guess what I am trying to say is, having a cat is a privilege, you become their slave, you scream silently when they adore you and rub against you, you will do everything to please the cat, not so much the other way
> 
> On a personal note, a home is not a home, without a cat, so go for it, either you will become an obedient slave or you won't.
> 
> Good luck


Thankyou for your reply. I think you've summed it up perfectly.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Of course @margy be aware there is a very high "failure rate" of cat fosterers, where the cats get their paws so much under the table that they don't leave


----------



## margy

Mrs Funkin said:


> Of course @margy be aware there is a very high "failure rate" of cat fosterers, where the cats get their paws so much under the table that they don't leave


Yes I know what you mean OH tends to get attached so I can see him not wanting to let them leave!


----------



## ewelsh

margy said:


> Yes I know what you mean OH tends to get attached so I can see him not wanting to let them leave!


My husband was not a cat fan at all, our first pet was a cat, she changed his mind, he now says to non cat people " you don't know what your missing out on"


----------



## slartibartfast

Is us, the Overlords!
We are posting this because we are very afraid. Something is seriously wrong with our mum!
She is cleaning the house! Cleaning like crazy!She is not the type to do such things, there must be some evil foces at play! Maybe demonic possession?
Can someone, please, call Sam and Dean Winchester on our behalf???
We need help ASAP!!!


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> Is us, the Overlords!
> We are posting this because we are very afraid. Something is seriously wrong with our mum!
> She is cleaning the house! Cleaning like crazy!She is not the type to do such things, there must be some evil foces at play! Maybe demonic possession?
> Can someone, please, call Sam and Dean Winchester on our behalf???
> We need help ASAP!!!


No, sorry, leave her to clean, clean and clean some more. Then send her to my house when she finishes, as I could do with some help cleaning. @Slarti why are you cleaning so much? Don't you need to put your cat cape on and rescue more kitties?


----------



## slartibartfast

TriTri said:


> No, sorry, leave her to clean, clean and clean some more. Then send her to my house when she finishes, as I could do with some help cleaning. @Slarti why are you cleaning so much? Don't you need to put your cat cape on and rescue more kitties?


The thing with running in cape is the reason why our house is never really clean. But now it was like biohazard in here and I just had to finally kick myself in the butt and clean.


----------



## slartibartfast

@TriTri , Lucifer says he will pack me first thing in the morning and send to you when Post Office opens. He has enough of my cleaning frenzy!


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> The thing with running in cape is the reason why our house is never really clean. But now it was like biohazard in here and I just had to finally kick myself in the butt and clean.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Well done!


----------



## slartibartfast

Just finished the cleaning. Yep, I was up all night, cleaning like crazy. Cats were calling TOZ (Polish Cat Protection) all the time, saying they are abused. 
Lucifer tried to swim in the bucket, it was just green soap, no chemicals here, to stay on the safe side. He didn't swim, just before he was about to take a dive some evil creature throwed a bog roll in his direction...
I washed all trees and removed the fur from it. Zoom Groom is the best tool ever! It is a grooming thingy made by Kong, it has those rubber spikes. But the other side is the best fur remover from any surface! It works like magic!


----------



## Isolette

ewelsh said:


> @margy I have always had cats and dogs, the difference is:
> 
> If your house was on fire, your dogs would leave WITH you, cats would leave you behind :Hilarious
> A dog comes to you when asked, a cat comes to you, when it decides it wants to.
> A dog wants to please you, you want to please a cat.
> A dog will eat pretty much anything you give and is grateful, a cat is like the fussiest customer in a top restaurant and doesn't leave a tip.
> 
> So I guess what I am trying to say is, having a cat is a privilege, you become their slave, you scream silently when they adore you and rub against you, you will do everything to please the cat, not so much the other way


Hmmmm I do not recognise any of this from decades of cat. Not one iota... terrible.... My cats are insulted at the accusations and ideas. We co exist very happily. Sharing,


----------



## Isolette

My oldest, he in the photo here, is trying to perch on my shoulder. Ha cannot get on my lap with the computer... 

oh and he has now learned to open the door of the room where the catfood and other goodies are kept, 

Not bad for a castaway cat who beat feline enteritis as a youngster and is now around seventeen years old.. Boycat; thank you..


----------



## Isolette

margy said:


> Yes I know what you mean OH tends to get attached so I can see him not wanting to let them leave!


Maybe that is the idea... lol...


----------



## Cully

slartibartfast said:


> Just finished the cleaning. Yep, I was up all night, cleaning like crazy. Cats were calling TOZ (Polish Cat Protection) all the time, saying they are abused.
> Lucifer tried to swim in the bucket, it was just green soap, no chemicals here, to stay on the safe side. He didn't swim, just before he was about to take a dive some evil creature throwed a bog roll in his direction...
> I washed all trees and removed the fur from it. Zoom Groom is the best tool ever! It is a grooming thingy made by Kong, it has those rubber spikes. But the other side is the best fur remover from any surface! It works like magic!


Ah, when you say you cleaned all the trees, for a moment I thought you really had lost the plot and were outside polishing all 'those' trees.


----------



## Cully

Yesterday I went with my friend to help take her 2 cats to the vet for boosters etc. Expecting to have to wait in the car it was lovely to be asked inside and wait. 
It made my day when a chap with a very young Labrador came in, probably for his 2nd vaccination by the look of him. Black silky fur, flopping ears and oh so long gangly legs and a tail that never stopped wagging. It was so funny watching him investigating everything his leash would allow him to reach.
Not unusual or very interesting maybe, but such a joy all the same.


----------



## Isolette

Cully said:


> Ah, when you say you cleaned all the trees, for a moment I thought you really had lost the plot and were outside polishing all 'those' trees.


Still not sure what she does mean.. lol...


----------



## Isolette

Cully said:


> Yesterday I went with my friend to help take her 2 cats to the vet for boosters etc. Expecting to have to wait in the car it was lovely to be asked inside and wait.
> It made my day when a chap with a very young Labrador came in, probably for his 2nd vaccination by the look of him. Black silky fur, flopping ears and oh so long gangly legs and a tail that never stopped wagging. It was so funny watching him investigating everything his leash would allow him to reach.
> Not unusual or very interesting maybe, but such a joy all the same.


Seeing joy in everyday things is a great giftedness. Supports me too. Thank you


----------



## TriTri

I've mentioned the Goldilocks cat on the 24hr photo thread, that had been visiting on and off for the last few months…. well seeing him in a poorly state yesterday, I decided to take action :Woot! Yes indeedy!
So I sent photos and info to the local Cats Protection lost & found and I also made up posters and flyer type notes (with photos), which I put through doors in the surrounding roads today. Tonight I had a call from the daughter of the owner of the cat, both live in my road & they say they haven't seen him for 18 months, since the mother moved here with him from 2 roads away. So the plan of action is for me to get him into my cat pen and then contact the daughter to come and pick him up and get him straight down the vet's! @Cully thank you for nudging me to track his owner. 'Hoping to find out where he's been spending his last 18 months. His name is/was Socrates.


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> View attachment 471981
> I've mentioned the Goldilocks cat on the 24hr photo thread, that had been visiting on and off for the last few months…. well seeing him in a poorly state yesterday, I decided to take action :Woot! Yes indeedy!
> So I sent photos and info to the local Cats Protection lost & found and I also made up posters and flyer type notes (with photos), which I put through doors in the surrounding roads today. Tonight I had a call from the daughter of the owner of the cat, both live in my road & they say they haven't seen him for 18 months, since the mother moved here with him from 2 roads away. So the plan of action is for me to get him into my cat pen and then contact the daughter to come and pick him up and get him straight down the vet's! @Cully thank you for nudging me to track his owner. 'Hoping to find out where he's been spending his last 18 months. His name is/was Socrates.


Well done you, I'm so pleased you've found his owner. Amazing how he's been missing for so long yet was so near all the time.
Good luck with trapping him and let us know what happens.
Socrates eh!:Happy


----------



## slartibartfast

Cully said:


> Ah, when you say you cleaned all the trees, for a moment I thought you really had lost the plot and were outside polishing all 'those' trees.


I was thinking about it. That's how crazy that cleaning night was!


----------



## GingerNinja

Blanket advice please!

Ginkgo likes sleeping I on my bed, so cotton sheets. He dislikes wool, I have nice throw, and also dislikes the fleecy/wooley blanket that I have.
I need something to put on the sofa to make it comfy and keep cat hair to a minimum so any recommendations would be appreciated.
Thanks x


----------



## huckybuck

What about a cotton quilted throw/lap quilt. Not too padded. Thinking child's cot or pram.

This is the sort of thing though it's come up as a rug?!?

https://www.laredoute.co.uk/ppdp/pr...qbCshTb84tnPUyBLpB0UU9pvwhUph0mxoCXugQAvD_BwE

Or a patchwork type one

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/811...rk&ref=sr_gallery-3-22&organic_search_click=1


----------



## popcornsmum

GingerNinja said:


> Blanket advice please!
> 
> Ginkgo likes sleeping I on my bed, so cotton sheets. He dislikes wool, I have nice throw, and also dislikes the fleecy/wooley blanket that I have.
> I need something to put on the sofa to make it comfy and keep cat hair to a minimum so any recommendations would be appreciated.
> Thanks x


Any item of cotton clothing!! Popcorn likes to sleep on my leggings!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Or a single cotton quilted bedspread

https://www.next.co.uk/style/st391339/545234#545234


----------



## GingerNinja

@huckybuck those Next ones are lovely but too big for what I'm thinking. Might get one for the bed though!

I may be able to make something now you've inspired me though 

I just need lots of @popcornsmum leggings


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Well done you, I'm so pleased you've found his owner. Amazing how he's been missing for so long yet was so near all the time.
> Good luck with trapping him and let us know what happens.
> Socrates eh!:Happy


Thank you! The Cats Protection have agreed for them (if they agree) to have him neutered free of charge, also ID chipped for £8 and a look over by the vet at the same time. I've just heard him try to get in the locked cat-flap, but will have to leave it for tonight, as a bit late to ring the neighbour 9 doors down! Fingers crossed I'll catch him this weekend. He's lovely and deserves a quieter time now he's getting older.


----------



## slartibartfast

There was a terrible storm and babies were so scared. I had to hug, kiss and carry them all in my arms, it was a very busy night.


----------



## Isolette

Morning tally here of who is where and who needs feeding of my seven. BOYCAT was in all night, has eaten and gone out again. OLIVER had been in for twenty four hours. He is phobic re DOMINIC the outdoor newcomer who has appointed himself doorkeeper. When Oliver got too lively and started wrecking the kitchen I picked him up and ejected him for some exercise. Last seen racing off at speed. JACOB came in, wolfed a dish of food, went out and is now back in after more food so he is munching raw chicken. SELKIE was out all night , in and fed and at my shoulder ready for a nap. BELLA is in and munching chicken. She will eat then demand out again. My wildchild she is. Not seen Tonto.. maybe his owner has started feeding him, or that Dominic sees him off. Now where is my coffee,,,,


----------



## Cully

@TriTri , fingers and paws crossed on 'mission Socrates' this weekend. It's good to know CP are being so obliging.
What happens once he's through the cat flap and inside. Will you have any problem getting him into a carrier? What is your plan of action?


----------



## Isolette

Cully said:


> @TriTri , fingers and paws crossed on 'mission Socrates' this weekend. It's good to know CP are being so obliging.
> What happens once he's through the cat flap and inside. Will you have any problem getting him into a carrier? What is your plan of action?


The only way with one wild feral when I needed to cage here was to put a carrier with tune at the back inside a crate that had an automatic closing door. My first attempt caught the lad in my signature here.. So after I locked him inside.. This will only work ONCE. When I needed to catch her to move house, no joy and I had to alert the landlord and nearest cat rescue


----------



## Cully

Isolette said:


> The only way with one wild feral when I needed to cage here was to put a carrier with tune at the back inside a crate that had an automatic closing door. My first attempt caught the lad in my signature here.. So after I locked him inside.. This will only work ONCE. When I needed to catch her to move house, no joy and I had to alert the landlord and nearest cat rescue


That's the problem with trap savvy cats. Once bitten (trapped) twice shy. You might only get one decent chance.


----------



## Isolette

Cully said:


> That's the problem with trap savvy cats. Once bitten (trapped) twice shy. You might only get one decent chance.


Yep. The first time I trapped this one was to get her spayed so at least that got done and I am sure the local cat rescue called KLAWS in Kenmare will have managed to deal with it. They are great folk. They had a special offer of FIX IT FOR A FIVER with local vets and I had the two strays I had gathered done.

I did manage to get the other one to Connemara but he took off again.

I insisted they spay the three newbies I took in last; getting them back and forth by boat would have been too hard for me, and the young Romanian lady who had gathered so many and then had to return home had a vet helping her so that was fine.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Just spent the last 45 minutes trying to put my shopping away ! But Madam had other ideas - she had a bad case of the zoomies and was literally bouncing off the walls 
I had to stop what I was doing and get "Da Bird" out of the cupboard for half an hour of wild play - thankfully she's calmed down now 

I love it that, although 9 years old and overweight, she is so active - but the problem is that everything on a table top of shelf ends up on the floor; or else she'll dive into one of her litter trays tipping it over in the process


----------



## Morri

I no longer need to constantly watch Lilith and Arthas. I only need to supervise when Arthas uses the litter tray, it’s lidded but not put the door on yet. Lilith watches him and stands in front of the doorway. When he wants to come out she bops him on the head and leaves him cowering.

They had so much fun chasing each other around the kitchen this morning.


----------



## Willow_Warren

My raspberries (& strawberries) have been. Good harvest this year.










Queue raspberry ripple and white chocolate chip ice cream









And something pleasing about the little star meringues with some of the left over egg white








(Don't normally pipe meringues so not sure what they'll look like out of the oven)

All too yummy though…


----------



## huckybuck

Willow_Warren said:


> My raspberries (& strawberries) have been. Good harvest this year.
> 
> View attachment 472125
> 
> 
> Queue raspberry ripple and white chocolate chip ice cream
> View attachment 472122
> 
> 
> And something pleasing about the little star meringues with some of the left over egg white
> View attachment 472123
> 
> (Don't normally pipe meringues so not sure what they'll look like out of the oven)
> 
> All too yummy though…


They all look fab - I am drooling!!!
Need a pic of the cooked meringues then please.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That looks delicious…like a little starry Eton mess


----------



## Willow_Warren

huckybuck said:


> They all look fab - I am drooling!!!
> Need a pic of the cooked meringues then please.


well apart from the wobbly one on the left which was the last one I piped using the dregs they kind of fell in on themselves a bit! Not sure why… will have to try again another day (there's also a few missing… which are in my tummy)… was leaving them to dry out in the oven but had to take them out as needed the oven for dinner!










H x


----------



## huckybuck

Willow_Warren said:


> well apart from the wobbly one on the left which was the last one I piped using the dregs they kind of fell in on themselves a bit! Not sure why… will have to try again another day (there's also a few missing… which are in my tummy)… was leaving them to dry out in the oven but had to take them out as needed the oven for dinner!
> 
> View attachment 472140
> 
> 
> H x


They look fab though and I bet they taste delicious!!!


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> @TriTri , fingers and paws crossed on 'mission Socrates' this weekend. It's good to know CP are being so obliging.
> What happens once he's through the cat flap and inside. Will you have any problem getting him into a carrier? What is your plan of action?


Hi @Cully. He came by tonight, wouldn't answer to Socrates but answered to Socs, (in a high pitch very enthusiastic voice and shaking a tupperware box of insect biscuits). I fed him a piece of chicken and some of the biscuits and he let me stroke him. I led him to his home from 18 months back that he is missing from. I had to stop every few metres and give him a biscuit, to get him to follow me to the other end of the road, but he did. No reply at the door, or to my text. Their other cat was on the driveway and seemed surprised to see him. He seemed quite happy owning the driveway, so I left him to it. I then got a message to say they were coming to get him, but he had gone. I spent a while chatting, hoping to get them to agree to a free neuter & cheap microchip put in etc, but not convinced they will. Soc's isn't likely to stay there if not spayed, so if plan A doesn't work, plan B will be for them to allow me to get him done and re-homed. His ears looks so much better, almost as though he'd been taken to the vet????! Took a picci for you!


----------



## Isolette

A lovely boy. I hope they cooperate.


----------



## TriTri

Isolette said:


> A lovely boy. I hope they cooperate.


Thank you! Yes, fingers crossed. I wish my Max liked him .


----------



## Isolette

Interesting ; I read an article that said that there were so many black and white strays as folk preferred other colours. All my seven are black and white and that goes for three island cats too. And a few I have seen over the water. I will check later on our ad sites here; adverts ie and donedeal .


----------



## Isolette

TriTri said:


> Thank you! Yes, fingers crossed. I wish my Max liked him .


Yes any hostility is hard for us.

But I was just watching Oliver washing Selkie;s face, Totally new protective behaviour . And now they are curled up together.


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Hi @Cully. He came by tonight, wouldn't answer to Socrates but answered to Socs, (in a high pitch very enthusiastic voice and shaking a tupperware box of insect biscuits). I fed him a piece of chicken and some of the biscuits and he let me stroke him. I led him to his home from 18 months back that he is missing from. I had to stop every few metres and give him a biscuit, to get him to follow me to the other end of the road, but he did. No reply at the door, or to my text. Their other cat was on the driveway and seemed surprised to see him. He seemed quite happy owning the driveway, so I left him to it. I then got a message to say they were coming to get him, but he had gone. I spent a while chatting, hoping to get them to agree to a free neuter & cheap microchip put in etc, but not convinced they will. Soc's isn't likely to stay there if not spayed, so if plan A doesn't work, plan B will be for them to allow me to get him done and re-homed. His ears looks so much better, almost as though he'd been taken to the vet????! Took a picci for you!


Oh thanks for the pic, he's a beauty and reminds me of Moo in many ways. 
Socs makes sense and is what I would have expected him to be called. Socrates is a bit of a mouthful.
Don't the owners want him back then? They don't seem to be making much effort even though they now know he's nearby. I'd be camping out in all weathers if he were mine.
Is there absolutely no chance Max would accept him? Wish I had magic wand, I would make them BFF's. He sounds lovely and obviously likes you even if it's cupboard love atm. 
I'm hoping it's plan B, especially as you're so unsure of plan A. If he has to be rehomed then he stands a better chance of happiness with people who really care about him.
Please let us know how things go.
Glad to hear Max is doing so well. Chin tickles please :Cat, all round.


----------



## Charity

I'm watching the football, OH is watching Midsomer Murders, think it should be the other way round somehow


----------



## TriTri

Isolette said:


> Yes any hostility is hard for us.
> 
> But I was just watching Oliver washing Selkie;s face, Totally new protective behaviour . And now they are curled up together.


Awww lovely ❤


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Oh thanks for the pic, he's a beauty and reminds me of Moo in many ways.
> Socs makes sense and is what I would have expected him to be called. Socrates is a bit of a mouthful.
> Don't the owners want him back then? They don't seem to be making much effort even though they now know he's nearby. I'd be camping out in all weathers if he were mine.
> Is there absolutely no chance Max would accept him? Wish I had magic wand, I would make them BFF's. He sounds lovely and obviously likes you even if it's cupboard love atm.
> I'm hoping it's plan B, especially as you're so unsure of plan A. If he has to be rehomed then he stands a better chance of happiness with people who really care about him.
> Please let us know how things go.
> Glad to hear Max is doing so well. Chin tickles please :Cat, all round.


Chin tickles all round? Does that mean I get them too? Thank you @Cully . Yes, calling him Socrates, how embarrassing for him. I quickly changed it to Socs. Even Goldilocks would have been better and that wouldn't have done his street cred much good either . Him and Max keep missing one another, but if they catch up and started to tolerate one another, job done, up the vet's and happily ever after. Probably wishful thinking, but you never know. Will keep checking CP website and drop more flyers, incase he found another home in the last 18 months. There's been no camping outside . I think his Tom-ing it days are nearly over.


----------



## Isolette

Imagine standing at the door late at night yelling *SOCRATES*... NB top row of my keyboard is awol.


----------



## Isolette

Doing my usual count.. Who is where.. Boycat kitchen... Selkie asleep at my feet... The others giving the local nightlife hell... Keeps my aged mind active.


----------



## Isolette

Selkie says....


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Chin tickles all round? Does that mean I get them too? Thank you @Cully . Yes, calling him Socrates, how embarrassing for him. I quickly changed it to Socs. Even Goldilocks would have been better and that wouldn't have done his street cred much good either . Him and Max keep missing one another, but if they catch up and started to tolerate one another, job done, up the vet's and happily ever after. Probably wishful thinking, but you never know. Will keep checking CP website and drop more flyers, incase he found another home in the last 18 months. There's been no camping outside . I think his Tom-ing it days are nearly over.


When we first knew Sooty he hadn't been 'done'. He was unbelievably smelly and always desperate to be outdoors chasing the ladies or defending his territory. Never that way with Moo though, more her protector.
But since he had the op he is so much nicer to have around. His owner S says he's always been friendly but is now very affectionate too. Which is lovely as S lives alone and loves company. His coat has improved 100% too. (Sooty, not S ).
So hopefully once Socs is neutered he will get on with Max, so who knows! I know the happy ending I'm hoping for.
Yes TT, chin tickles are available to all who deserve them, so please indulge if appropriate .


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I'm watching the football, OH is watching Midsomer Murders, think it should be the other way round somehow


Misty was very annoyed with me last night as I didn't stick to normal bedtime routine for some reason. At one point she blocked the TV screen :Jawdrop!!
Blimey, I never realised I had a bedtime curfew until then.
I quite agree with you. I mean how many times can a person watch repeats of Midsomer Murders?


----------



## slartibartfast

I will die by the red tape! Still looking for that psychiatric help and losing all hope...


----------



## slartibartfast

And I'm out of work for another week! Somebody please drown me in a cesspool, the one from Dante's Inferno would be the best!


----------



## Isolette

slartibartfast said:


> And I'm out of work for another week! Somebody please drown me in a cesspool, the one from Dante's Inferno would be the best!


HUGS...And NO WAY to your idea...……..lol.


----------



## Isolette

Cully said:


> Misty was very annoyed with me last night as I didn't stick to normal bedtime routine for some reason. At one point she blocked the TV screen :Jawdrop!!
> Blimey, I never realised I had a bedtime curfew until then.
> I quite agree with you. I mean how many times can a person watch repeats of Midsomer Murders?


I ditched TV over thirty years ago and never miss it. YouTube is enough for me.

One of the funniest times was the Attenborough bird programmes, One of my cats used to race round the back of the set as she was sure the birds were inside it The looks she gave me..


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well I’ve made an excellent impression… was feeling absolutely fine this morning then after an hour or so came over all sick (like vomiting sick)and had to leave work… realised driving home what everyone would think the day after a big footie match… argh…

don’t really know what came over me… feel somewhat better now I’m home but chilling in front of the telly for a bit… will no doubt log on and work this afternoon… so frustrating and embarrassing…

p.a. I’m having Andre cuddles


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> Well I've made an excellent impression… was feeling absolutely fine this morning then after an hour or so came over all sick (like vomiting sick)and had to leave work… realised driving home what everyone would think the day after a big footie match… argh…
> 
> don't really know what came over me… feel somewhat better now I'm home but chilling in front of the telly for a bit… will no doubt log on and work this afternoon… so frustrating and embarrassing…
> 
> p.a. I'm having Andre cuddles


Wouldn't they think you're a trooper coming in to work despite a hangover but not calling in sick?
(Of course it was the England match)


----------



## Cully

Willow_Warren said:


> Well I've made an excellent impression… was feeling absolutely fine this morning then after an hour or so came over all sick (like vomiting sick)and had to leave work… realised driving home what everyone would think the day after a big footie match… argh…
> 
> don't really know what came over me… feel somewhat better now I'm home but chilling in front of the telly for a bit… will no doubt log on and work this afternoon… so frustrating and embarrassing…
> 
> p.a. I'm having Andre cuddles


Oh that's horrible when that happens. I hope it's just a 24 hour bug and you'll be right as rain tomorrow. Enjoy the cuddles.


----------



## Isolette

Lonely.. lol... Almost all my cats have vanished outside. I miss them. Odd as this is the first summer they have acted like this and the best summer we are having for many years. Boycat is always in the same place on the grass and Dominic is so devoted he is always near the door, Oh and I do have two inside but when you are used to five.. I cannot imagine life without cats..






Boycat in the garden and here is Dominic. Yep he has been scrapping.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @slartibartfast  I'm so sad to read this, paws crossed that can get some work soon. You have many furries that need you though, so you know battling on through is what you will do. I'm so glad we help you each month xx


----------



## Cully

How are you feeling today @Willow_Warren , any better?


----------



## Willow_Warren

Cully said:


> How are you feeling today @Willow_Warren , any better?


Much better thank you…. I'm blaming the dodgy melon i ate… whether or not that's the case I don't care!

FYI.. not a hangover


----------



## Bertie'sMum

First off it was cat food in short supply in the supermarkets - now it's cat litter  Sainsburys only had 2 bags of wood pellet litter left today (which Madam does not like at all), so at some point tomorrow I need to go on a trek around all the other supermarkets in the area ! (Luckily I have one full bag of her usual one which should last till Friday or Saturday).


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> First off it was cat food in short supply in the supermarkets - now it's cat litter  Sainsburys only had 2 bags of wood pellet litter left today (which Madam does not like at all), so at some point tomorrow I need to go on a trek around all the other supermarkets in the area ! (Luckily I have one full bag of her usual one which should last till Friday or Saturday).


I couldn't get my usual last week from Tesco, and this week I am only allowed to order one bag. Not good as I was going to get 2 for my neighbours who can't carry them.
Normally I like to keep 1 of everything stashed away so I won't run out, but that's got increasingly difficult since the first lockdown with stocks not always available.


----------



## Willow_Warren

The problem is now you’ve mentioned litter shortages I almost think I should shock up as I’ve only half a bag of the wood litter. I’ve checked and Milton Keynes pets at home have 108 in stock…

they don’t seem to sell country hunter cat food anymore though


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> When we first knew Sooty he hadn't been 'done'. He was unbelievably smelly and always desperate to be outdoors chasing the ladies or defending his territory. Never that way with Moo though, more her protector.
> But since he had the op he is so much nicer to have around. His owner S says he's always been friendly but is now very affectionate too. Which is lovely as S lives alone and loves company. His coat has improved 100% too. (Sooty, not S ).
> So hopefully once Socs is neutered he will get on with Max, so who knows! I know the happy ending I'm hoping for.
> Yes TT, chin tickles are available to all who deserve them, so please indulge if appropriate .


Aww, bless Sooty. I am a big Sooty fan . Yes, I'm a firm believer that every cat has it in them to be deeply affectionate & wonderful, just given the chance by a decent or half decent human. And given the snip helps them get there quicker. I haven't seen Chubby/Goldilocks/Charlie/Socrates/ Socs since Saturday.


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Aww, bless Sooty. I am a big Sooty fan . Yes, I'm a firm believer that every cat has it in them to be deeply affectionate & wonderful, just given the chance by a decent or half decent human. And given the snip helps them get there quicker. I haven't seen Chubby/Goldilocks/Charlie/Socrates/ Socs since Saturday.


Yes it's been 5 years since Misty decided it wasn't too bad here and was happy to stay. It's taken most of that time for her affectionate side to show. She still isn't a cuddle cat and probably never will be but she's a lot more demonstrative now, and vocal. She actually gets irritated with me if I can't interpret what she's saying. "Tuna please" is very obvious, but I still have problems with deciphering "food; sweeties; wanna go out; I poo'd in my tray; Sooty wants to come in; _AND,_ isn't it time you were in bed?"
Lovely pic of Max in the photo thread by the way. Handsome boy:Cat.


----------



## ewelsh

I’ve just had my order of cat litter pellets from [email protected] guys, check them out.


----------



## Cully

We had a very welcome visitor last night.
At about 10pm my son saw Misty riveted to the spot and staring, wide eyed out of the window.
He was a bit hard to see at first but then he found something interesting near the garden table, and there he was. Mr Brock!
We've had all sorts of wild life here, even a goose once, but never a badger before.
I'm glad I keep Misty in at night. I don't know if there would be a problem if they crossed paths, but wouldn't like to chance it.


----------



## huckybuck

Cully said:


> We had a very welcome visitor last night.
> At about 10pm my son saw Misty riveted to the spot and staring, wide eyed out of the window.
> He was a bit hard to see at first but then he found something interesting near the garden table, and there he was. Mr Brock!
> We've had all sorts of wild life here, even a goose once, but never a badger before.
> I'm glad I keep Misty in at night. I don't know if there would be a problem if they crossed paths, but wouldn't like to chance it.


I'm nervous about badgers - they can be nasty. 
We have them burrowing under our fence to try to get to the hens - strong creatures - they can move boulders, bricks and logs where we try to block their access.


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> I'm nervous about badgers - they can be nasty.
> We have them burrowing under our fence to try to get to the hens - strong creatures - they can move boulders, bricks and logs where we try to block their access.


Beautiful animals but truly wild.


----------



## ewelsh

We have a badger every night, Betty is gentle. Lottie stays well clear of her, thankfully as they have big teeth and claws.

@huckybuck to deter your badger you could try the following:

Male urine and lion manure are good deterrents :Hilarious:Hilarious that shouldn't be a problem to find.
On a serious note, Badgers dislike the smell of Scotch bonnet peppers and citronella oil. Or install infrared triggered LeD lights or scarecrow with glowing eyes.


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> We have a badger every night, Betty is gentle. Lottie stays well clear of her, thankfully as they have big teeth and claws.
> 
> @huckybuck to deter your badger you could try the following:
> 
> Male urine and lion manure are good deterrents :Hilarious:Hilarious that shouldn't be a problem to find.
> On a serious note, Badgers dislike the smell of Scotch bonnet peppers and citronella oil. Or install infrared triggered LeD lights or scarecrow with glowing eyes.


Thanks for the heads up. I must add those items to my next Tesco order.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I must add those items to my next Tesco order.[/QUOTE
> Which one? Male urine??


----------



## Cully

No, there's an abundance of that here thank you.:Shifty


----------



## slartibartfast

We are the House of Spoiledrottenstar!!!
My little motherf...., oops, I was about to say my little gorgeous babies, are on food strike again. They won't touch anything that isn't 'kitty spaghetti' or goose stomachs, Polish 'biała kołudzka' goose, luckily those stomachs are now almost regular in Lidl.
Anything else is poison in the bowl!


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> We had a very welcome visitor last night.
> At about 10pm my son saw Misty riveted to the spot and staring, wide eyed out of the window.
> He was a bit hard to see at first but then he found something interesting near the garden table, and there he was. Mr Brock!
> We've had all sorts of wild life here, even a goose once, but never a badger before.
> I'm glad I keep Misty in at night. I don't know if there would be a problem if they crossed paths, but wouldn't like to chance it.


I had a badger for a couple of years passing from the nearby copse, so eventually I blocked off the hole it squeezed through.

Last summer I had 2 birds of prey fly down hitting my lounge window. They flew off and returned and landed safely about a metre from me. They had seen poor little Tessy (looking very frail & with her feeding tube). Fortunately I had just escorted her into her cat enclosure, with the door closed and locked. What amazing eyesight birds of prey have. They too came from the copse nearby. What a scarey thought…

There are lots of foxes about at the moment. I'm regretting leaving out jam sandwiches for them now. A few weeks back I left out a jam sandwich for a skinny fox. The next day there was a rat in the garden, Max caught it and it died, so I buried it in a deep hole, but near where I left the jam sandwich. The next day, the hole was empty! Later that day, well that evening, Max caught a vole, it died, I thought I'd bury it in the already dug hole! The next day…. It was gone, the hole had been dug. I'm now telling Max not to EVER sit where the hole has been covered over. The fox passes the damn hole most nights now, so poor Max is kept in a lot longer. I don't suppose it would be right to chuck a jam sandwich or two into the neighbours garden whilst they are away, would it? No, I couldn't, possibly…


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> We are the House of Spoiledrottenstar!!!
> My little motherf...., oops, I was about to say my little gorgeous babies, are on food strike again. They won't touch anything that isn't 'kitty spaghetti' or goose stomachs, Polish 'biała kołudzka' goose, luckily those stomachs are now almost regular in Lidl.
> Anything else is poison in the bowl!


Where are the photos of your fussy gorgeous babies? :Snaphappy:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat.


----------



## slartibartfast

TriTri said:


> Where are the photos of your fussy gorgeous babies? :Snaphappy:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat.


'I won't eat that crap, I won't eat at all!'


----------



## slartibartfast

And yes, there is a toilet seat hanging on the wall!


----------



## slartibartfast

Special delivery for the homeless kitties this morning, big bowl of chopped turkey leg. My babies decided it is poisonous and they will put me out for an adoption if I dare to serve them such stuff again.
Breakfast was served at 3:00AM, that's the new normal these days, I'm a well trained slave (advertising in case they will really put me out for an adoption). At least it was only 20 Celsius outside at that hour. the heat nightmare is just starting. There will be smoke coming from my ears later. And the flood of sweat, even a minute after shower I will smell like Hell's latrine. Heat is not my thing, I would rather go buck naked in the snow.


----------



## Isolette

TriTri said:


> I had a badger for a couple of years passing from the nearby copse, so eventually I blocked off the hole it squeezed through.
> 
> In my early years in Ireland I shared my old cottage with a pine marten and then her young. There was a hole in the door that she had made as the place was empty and very wild and remote.
> 
> One night I realised there was SOMETHING in the main room and it wasn't the cats. I crept in and flicked the light on and there was this critter sitting on the table eating a ripe pear I had been looking forward to. So lovely.
> 
> She fled up the chimney and after that I left food out for her... and one day one of her little ones came in..
> 
> I defended her against the magpies and banished them successfully. One of my cats used to play with her . They are lovely creatures.


----------



## Isolette

Zonked with lack of sleep. Boycat decided he needed a sociable night. I had been worried about him so this was his way of reassurance. So he literally sat on my pillow and purred and chatted half the night. Treadled and nuzzled. He is the most affectionate and tactile of cats. I DO appreciate it and it was wonderful,,, Truly wonderful, but I am exhausted... lol... He has eaten a good breakfast of raw chicken and is off out on the razzle. Not bad for seventeen... Better than me at nearly eighty.. Maybe I should try raw chicken...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh I’ve been called for Jury Duty for the third time! It’s making me chuckle as my dearly departed MIL always wanted to do it and was never called…last night husband said wherever she is, she’ll be livid I’ve been called again


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooh I've been called for Jury Duty for the third time! It's making me chuckle as my dearly departed MIL always wanted to do it and was never called…last night husband said wherever she is, she'll be livid I've been called again


Be the Judge Dredd!!!


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> I had a badger for a couple of years passing from the nearby copse, so eventually I blocked off the hole it squeezed through.
> 
> Last summer I had 2 birds of prey fly down hitting my lounge window. They flew off and returned and landed safely about a metre from me. They had seen poor little Tessy (looking very frail & with her feeding tube). Fortunately I had just escorted her into her cat enclosure, with the door closed and locked. What amazing eyesight birds of prey have. They too came from the copse nearby. What a scarey thought…
> 
> There are lots of foxes about at the moment. I'm regretting leaving out jam sandwiches for them now. A few weeks back I left out a jam sandwich for a skinny fox. The next day there was a rat in the garden, Max caught it and it died, so I buried it in a deep hole, but near where I left the jam sandwich. The next day, the hole was empty! Later that day, well that evening, Max caught a vole, it died, I thought I'd bury it in the already dug hole! The next day…. It was gone, the hole had been dug. I'm now telling Max not to EVER sit where the hole has been covered over. The fox passes the damn hole most nights now, so poor Max is kept in a lot longer. I don't suppose it would be right to chuck a jam sandwich or two into the neighbours garden whilst they are away, would it? No, I couldn't, possibly…


Scary about those birds and poor Tessy! There's a railway cutting at the back of the gardens, fenced off of course. But there are allotments nearby and waste land behind, so we can get quite a lot of wildlife coming to look for easy pickings in the communal gardens here.
We have a couple of holes in the chainlink fencing which I keep blocking, but someone (some thing) keeps unblocking.
Fortunately the noise of the trains has so far prevented Moo from venturing down there and thankfully (fingers crossed) she's a real home bod and likes to be not too far from where she feels safest.
Any animals I've ever buried I've always put something heavy like a piece of broken paving slab on top. Can you not place something heavy, like a planter, on top of the jam sarnie hole spot to stop you worrying about Max?
You know, the seagulls here pick up sarnies people throw out for them and the silly birds accidentally drop them in nearby gardens.............
xx


----------



## Isolette

Cully said:


> Any animals I've ever buried I've always put something heavy like a piece of broken paving slab on top. Can you not place something heavy, like a planter, on top of the jam sarnie hole spot to stop you worrying about Max?
> You know, the seagulls here pick up sarnies people throw out for them and the silly birds accidentally drop them in nearby gardens.............
> xx


I once found my veg patch under a fruit cage sprinkled with tiny fish.. apparently a seagull with a full beak had had an accident..

And yes, always cover a burial with a rock. When my neighbours so kindly buried my dog, as soon as they had left I carried in abundant rocks.


----------



## Cully

After hearing all the news about the floods in Germany I immediately started wondering if our chaoscat is ok.


----------



## ewelsh

True @Cully I miss @ChaosCat and hope she is well and safe x


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooh I've been called for Jury Duty for the third time! It's making me chuckle as my dearly departed MIL always wanted to do it and was never called…last night husband said wherever she is, she'll be livid I've been called again


Ooh you lucky thing!!! You didn't mention it today lol!! I am very jealous as I loved mine but it was years ago!!!


----------



## Charity

I did it years ago too and enjoyed it though the cases were harrowing.


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> And yes, there is a toilet seat hanging on the wall!


A toilet seat?


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Can you not place something heavy, like a planter, on top of the jam sarnie hole spot to stop you worrying about Max?


Yes, good idea, thanks. I will/have now.


----------



## Cully

SORTED


----------



## Britt

I apologise for not being around much. Between Roucky’s health issues and mine I have reduced the time spent on my devices. I have bad migraines and need to rest more.

That said I hope everyone is doing well. I was supposed to travel to Camden 3 times last year but wasn’t allowed to due to COVID. I miss London and hope to go and spend a few days there at the end of September


----------



## Cully

Britt said:


> I apologise for not being around much. Between Roucky's health issues and mine I have reduced the time spent on my devices. I have bad migraines and need to rest more.
> 
> That said I hope everyone is doing well. I was supposed to travel to Camden 3 times last year but wasn't allowed to due to COVID. I miss London and hope to go and spend a few days there at the end of September


Sorry to hear what a bad time you've been having, and thanks for letting us know. We _do_ tend to worry if someone is AWOL and we dont know why.
Hopefully the situation will improve soon so you can make your long awaited trip.
Take care xx


----------



## Isolette

Night is quiet and cool. I was worrying about Boycat in the heat and in he came around midnight for food etc. perforce am turning nocturnal. They say the heat will grow and last until the weekend at least here in Ireland. Stay safe and cool out there

Sevenish… Are anyone else's cats drastically affected by the fine weather? Mine have gone …. words.. Now they vanish all day. Maybe Selkie stays in. At night they drift in and out, yelling for food, one at a time. Then again at this time.. In and out, yelling... I cannot leave the door open. 

Just fed all of them in turn... Bella just asked OUT so just me and Oliver left. Boycat and Selkie have been in all night.. they are out now. 

I am a tin opening chicken dispensing …. lol.... So many gloriously healthy cats. Love it.. 

I rarely see a cat during the day. They just melt into the island. Oh except the newbies, the new strays . This started just before the hot spell started so I knew something was happening. Maybe it is that we are so deep in the wilds here that they are attuned? Semi wild critters.. Never before have I seen this. 

Hoping to get some sleep now. Oliver is fed and will snooze. It looks wonderful out there again and we are in a Weather Advisory in Ireland. Set to break all records. The temp is in RED from tomorrow. 

Another glorious sunrise over the ocean. Sheer magic. 

Have a wonderful day and stay cool.


----------



## Morri

Arthas has had his first round of vaccinations this morning. My husband said Lilith was waiting by the front door while we were out. She gave him a lick when he was released from the carrier


----------



## slartibartfast

Those two again!!!








Mr Slink and Mr Morningstar, they may look like the picture of pure innocence but they are the Mischievious Masters of Mayhem from the 9th Circle of All Hell Breaks Loose!!!
This morning they were chasing each other, they jumped on the cat tree, the tree bounced, I thoutht it would fall to pieces. Then a moment later Julian leaped into the air and here he was, hanging from the closet on the tips of his claws. Almost 2 meters above the ground, I've tried to jump and catch him but it was too late. He landed on the floor with a mighty thud, I thought I will find him in the kitchen a floor below.
But he is ok, nothing happened to him, only I was scared $hitless!!!
Greetings from House of Morningstar, where everyday is a Demolition Day!!!


----------



## ewelsh

I need to screammmm mmm 



This heat, its NOT funny trying to keep cool in this heat, I have all the curtains drawn, no windows open because of Libby, who will not stay in one room :Banghead plus we get thunder flies here in Lincolnshire, horrible little beasties. I have ice cubes in all the water bowls, frozen t towels in rotation on the floor or hung on a dog, fans on, but….. you try and sleep with a fan on and a very fluffy cat sat on your head.

How long is it going to last :Arghh


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> How long is it going to last


At least till next week I hope!

Libby's just showing her love for her mum


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ewelsh said:


> I need to screammmm mmm
> 
> This heat, its NOT funny trying to keep cool in this heat, I have all the curtains drawn, no windows open because of Libby, who will not stay in one room :Banghead plus we get thunder flies here in Lincolnshire, horrible little beasties. I have ice cubes in all the water bowls, frozen t towels in rotation on the floor or hung on a dog, fans on, but….. you try and sleep with a fan on and a very fluffy cat sat on your head.
> 
> How long is it going to last :Arghh


Looks like the weekend maybe cooler with thunderstorms here in Surrey ! I keep a couple of cool packs in the freezer for when my back is playing up, when the weather's like this I wrap them in a tea towel and sit with my feet on them to try and cool down ! Luckily Lily is quite content to sleep on the sofa so I can spread out in bed trying to find the "cool" spots"

Recently I was remembering one year (long, long time ago - maybe 50 years (was mid-late 1970's) when we had a heat wave that when on and on and on - I was working in central London and it was in the days before air-con. I remember we used to sit at our desks with our feet in bowls of cold water 

Edited to add that I'm off to Sainsburys shortly - don't need a lot of shopping but I'm going to enjoy walking around the chilled and freezer sections !!!!


----------



## SbanR

Bertie'sMum said:


> Looks like the weekend maybe cooler with thunderstorms here in Surrey ! I keep a couple of cool packs in the freezer for when my back is playing up, when the weather's like this I wrap them in a tea towel and sit with my feet on them to try and cool down ! Luckily Lily is quite content to sleep on the sofa so I can spread out in bed trying to find the "cool" spots"
> 
> Recently I was remembering one year (long, long time ago - maybe 50 years (was mid-late 1970's) when we had a heat wave that when on and on and on - I was working in central London and it was in the days before air-con. I remember we used to sit at our desks with our feet in bowls of cold water
> 
> Edited to add that I'm off to Sainsburys shortly - don't need a lot of shopping but I'm going to enjoy walking around the chilled and freezer sections !!!!


I've noticed recently that Asda has reduced the "chilliness" of its fridges; I no longer have to put on a light jacket when I go in.


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> ….. you try and sleep with a fan on and a very fluffy cat sat on your head.


What I want to know is how can they appear to keep cool lying on fleecy blankets, on a window sill in sunlight, in warm cat beds/boxes/igloos?
Please oh furry ones, tell us poor overheated mortals how you do it.


----------



## SbanR

@Cully @Bertie'sMum do you watch Morning Live? I think they're going to have some pain management guy on today's session.


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> I need to screammmm mmm
> 
> This heat, its NOT funny trying to keep cool in this heat, I have all the curtains drawn, no windows open because of Libby, who will not stay in one room :Banghead plus we get thunder flies here in Lincolnshire, horrible little beasties. I have ice cubes in all the water bowls, frozen t towels in rotation on the floor or hung on a dog, fans on, but….. you try and sleep with a fan on and a very fluffy cat sat on your head.
> 
> How long is it going to last :Arghh


I'm absolutely with you there @ewelsh, I'm a winter baby and I absolutely hate hate hate hot weather and this is even worse than usual. I felt really sorry for the pets last night, it was so uncomfortable. I've tried to put damp cloths on Purdey the last two nights but she thinks it's some sort of new game and tries to grab them and chew them up. :Banghead Then, when we're sat watching TV, she likes to lie on top of me (23kg of Labrador!!!) which is like being flattened by a giant hot water bottle. :Wideyed Bunty has retreated to her hidey hole under the bed nearly all day as she hates the noise of the fans.  Toppy spends most of his time in the hall where its slightly cooler but you can see how uncomfortable they all feel. :Meh I don't let them out in the garden in the main heat of the day.

My OH and I are at loggerheads in this weather, he pulls the curtains but throws all the doors and window open and lets the heat in and, even worse, the bugs and flies (I've got a huge bite on my arm where something got in and bit me the other night  whilst I maintain if you shut them and just had the fans on it would be a few degrees cooler. Drives me mad. I do wish he'd go and live in his man cave. 

We've got millions of visitors clogging up our beaches and beauty spots here down south which is making me mad as me and the rest of the locals will have to pay to clear up the mess they leave after. :Rage

Looks like we're stuck with this weather until Saturday then its thunderstorm and rain but, at least, a bit cooler. Roll on..:Grumpy

There, that's my rant of the day over. I could go on but I won't.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I hated the heat in London as there was never a breeze and our south facing garden was ridiculously hot. Here, I rather enjoy it - as although we are south facing, the predominant wind direction is southerly so most of the time we have a sea breeze. Mind you I sit under a brolly rather than in direct sunlight. Oscar obviously has us running after him with parasols, closing blinds


----------



## Cully

I agree @Charity ,hot weather is not for me either.
The best time of day for me is in the garden at 6am and after 9pm. Or winter!
And why does Misty, who doesn't normally lie with me, choose the hottest nights of the year to snuggle next to me in bed?
Although I really do feel for cats and dogs who don't cope well with the heat. My late dog used to lie stretched out in the hall on the cold vinyl flooring. (Do they still call it vinyl?). We had to step over her to get to the bathroom.


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> I need to screammmm mmm
> 
> This heat, its NOT funny trying to keep cool in this heat, I have all the curtains drawn, no windows open because of Libby, who will not stay in one room :Banghead plus we get thunder flies here in Lincolnshire, horrible little beasties. I have ice cubes in all the water bowls, frozen t towels in rotation on the floor or hung on a dog, fans on, but….. you try and sleep with a fan on and a very fluffy cat sat on your head.
> 
> How long is it going to last :Arghh


I feel you @ewelsh I am not a lover of this hot weather at all. My OH can sit and bask in the sun all day, I'm a pale person so I've only got to look at the sun and I'm bright red!

We've been trying to keep our bedroom cool, but it gets the full force of the sun for most of the day, so even with the curtains drawn and a fan on, it was around 26 degrees in there this morning.

I feel so sorry for my two girls in this heat, especially with their fluffy coats. I came down this morning and found them both stretched out across the kitchen table which I can only assume was the coolest spot they could find. Poor Nova threw up her breakfast this morning, which I'm putting down to the heat too as she never really brings up food.

It's due to be slightly cooler here in South Wales today (high of 29), but yesterday was the highest at 31 degrees, with a feels like temperature of 36. 

So much for Wales being rainy all the time! I'd give anything for a nice rain shower. Roll on the weekend!

I've got my second vaccine today and I'm just hoping I don't get any fever like side effects, that would be the cherry on the top of this unbearably hot week.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Mr Seagull is enjoying the cool fresh water…you'll see Oscar isn't bothered as he just goes about his business finding a shady spot


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> My OH and I are at loggerheads in this weather, he pulls the curtains but throws all the doors and window open and lets the heat in and, even worse, the bugs and flies (I've got a huge bite on my arm where something got in and bit me the other night  whilst I maintain if you shut them and just had the fans on it would be a few degrees cooler. Drives me mad. I do wish he'd go and live in his man cave.


It's well documented that you are correct @Charity ! Closing the windows *and *drawing the curtains helps to keep inside cooler. Why do you think in hot countries they have shutters that are shut all through the hottest parts of the day ?

Another tip if you live in a house with a loft - heat rises so if you leave the the loft hatch open if helps to draw the warm air within the house upwards and away from the rooms below It certainly seemed to help when I lived at home with Mum & Dad - but I now live in a ground floor maisonette so no loft space


----------



## Cully

It gets so hot in here especially as I only have one door, on the opposite side to my 2 windows. It helps if I can leave the door open so there's a draught through the flat, but unfortunately that means Misty can just go walkabout in the communal corridors. The main door to the building which opens into the street only a few yards from my flat so I daren't take the risk of letting her out of the flat unsupervised.
So, open windows, fans on, blinds down by midday, and the option of cold surfaces for Misty to lie on. Nights are the worst as I can only leave the one Flat Cat(ted) window wide open.


----------



## Isolette

Mrs Funkin said:


> I hated the heat in London as there was never a breeze and our south facing garden was ridiculously hot. Here, I rather enjoy it - as although we are south facing, the predominant wind direction is southerly so most of the time we have a sea breeze. Mind you I sit under a brolly rather than in direct sunlight. Oscar obviously has us running after him with parasols, closing blinds


The ocean breeze here makes it a joy. I sit at the back facing north.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> It gets so hot in here especially as I only have one door, on the opposite side to my 2 windows. It helps if I can leave the door open so there's a draught through the flat, but unfortunately that means Misty can just go walkabout in the communal corridors. The main door to the building which opens into the street only a few yards from my flat so I daren't take the risk of letting her out of the flat unsupervised.
> So, open windows, fans on, blinds down by midday, and the option of cold surfaces for Misty to lie on. Nights are the worst as I can only leave the one Flat Cat(ted) window wide open.


Are you allowed to attach a security chain to your door? That way you'll be able to leave it ajar without letting Misty out into the communal corridor


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Are you allowed to attach a security chain to your door? That way you'll be able to leave it ajar without letting Misty out into the communal corridor


Not any longer. Besides, the gap wouldn't be enough to let much of a draught through, especially as my door faces a corridor wall. The only way I get a useful draught is with the door wide open.
My friend made my chuckle when she asked why don't I get one of those gates to fit across the door to stop kids getting out. And before you ask, yes, she has cats too.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Not any longer. Besides, the gap wouldn't be enough to let much of a draught through, especially as my door faces a corridor wall. The only way I get a useful draught is with the door wide open.
> My friend made my chuckle when she asked why don't I get one of those gates to fit across the door to stop kids getting out. And before you ask, yes, she has cats too.


We use one of those criss cross extending trellises across our back door to stop Purdey and the cats getting out, do you think that would work for you?


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> We use one of those criss cross extending trellises across our back door to stop Purdey and the cats getting out, do you think that would work for you?


Thanks for the idea.
Depends on how easy/difficult it would be to keep removing and replacing. It's my only door so would need to be easy to go in and out.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Thanks for the idea.
> Depends on how easy/difficult it would be to keep removing and replacing. It's my only door so would need to be easy to go in and out.


Another thought, could you have a mesh door installed, like those which act as a fly screen or a flatcat screen, they do doors as well as windows, though this might be a bit more problematic going in and out.?


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Another thought, could you have a mesh door installed, like those which act as a fly screen or a flatcat screen, they do doors as well as windows, though this might be a bit more problematic going in and out.?


I'd never get my scooter in and out, there is only just about enough of a gap either side as it is. I have to reverse in at right angles so it would create more problems than it solves. 
I did think about it ages ago but it just wasn't feasible.
To give you an idea of how small these places are: some idiot from the council decided to put radiators in the hallway of a few flats. When the first of those flats was allocated, the new tenant had to remove the radiator off the wall just to get his belongings in. You couldn't make it up- Doh!! 
I did have one of those net curtains made of net strips which had magnets at the bottom of each strip. It worked for a while until madam began playing with the magnets and worked out how to get through. :Cat


----------



## slartibartfast

I'm expecting the Spanish Inquisition!!! Or some kind of nasty revenge.
Just came back from the vets. It was Vala, her asthma went really bad last days, so she needed her shots. The trip to the vets was really awesome, just a minute aftr we left home there was a yellow rain coming from the carrier. And then the carrier started to fly, She must have been hiding a rocket launcher of some kind in her butt or I don't know where, I forgot to frisk her for concealed weapons before we left.
At least she is feeling better now.


----------



## ewelsh

Anyone know how to get purple bird poop stain out?

A bird flew in my bedroom, got caught in the blind and panicked, poop everywhere, my head, bed, walls, carpet, got it all cleaned apart from purple stains on my beautiful linen curtains, curtain linings, plus oak windows :Arghh


The bird was ok thankfully, I caught it, check it all over and let her go.


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Anyone know how to get purple bird poop stain out?


Don't _know_ the answer but maybe treat it as a beetroot or blood stain. What the heck had it been eating to have purple poo?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no what a nightmare. A quick google points to hydrogen peroxide for fabrics (!) not sure your linen would like that though.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

OMG! I blumming love the Olympics. 

Just had my first proper tears of the Limpets this year. HURRAHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## GingerNinja

Mrs Funkin said:


> OMG! I blumming love the Olympics.
> 
> Just had my first proper tears of the Limpets this year. HURRAHHHHHHHHH!


Diving or swimming? I assume diving - bless them


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Diving made me cry. Yep.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Mountain biking also exciting, Tom Pidcock is such a talented rider. He will be a cycling Grand Tour winner before he’s 25 I reckon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(Gotta go buy carrots don’t want to miss anything though!)


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> Don't _know_ the answer but maybe treat it as a beetroot or blood stain. What the heck had it been eating to have purple poo?





Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh no what a nightmare. A quick google points to hydrogen peroxide for fabrics (!) not sure your linen would like that though.


@Cully It was a black bird, we have loads here, they eat berries this time of year. I suppose we had it coming, I feed most of Lincolnshire's bird's every morning even Christmas Day.

@Mrs Funkin thank you for googling, White vinegar didn't work either! I just have to live with purple poop curtains :Arghh not the end of the world is it


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> just have to live with purple poop curtains :Arghh not the end of the world is it


Hm, I would change the colour description for aesthetic reasons. I don't think you'll find purple bird poop on the Dulux paint chart!!
Shame really, as you could find paint and wallpaper to match. (*ouch!)*


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> @Cully It was a black bird, we have loads here, they eat berries this time of year. I suppose we had it coming, I feed most of Lincolnshire's bird's every morning even Christmas Day.
> 
> @Mrs Funkin thank you for googling, White vinegar didn't work either! I just have to live with purple poop curtains :Arghh not the end of the world is it


Just pretend it's a modernistic curtain; very Avant Garde


----------



## slartibartfast

SbanR said:


> Just pretend it's a modernistic curtain; very Avant Garde


How about pretending it's a genuine Jackson Pollocks? And selling for a pooploads of money!


----------



## slartibartfast

There is valerian in the air!!! Lots of smell, I'm making a rattie for Potter's birthday, the house smells like old socks. My babyboy will be 12 at Saturday, can't believe it, he is still such a kitten. And he still behaves like a kitten, with Lucifer now they are a bunch having zoomies all the time.


----------



## slartibartfast

Bloody mosquitos!!! We are under attack, I was on my feet at 3:00AM, I couldn't stand any more bloodsucking raids. 
6 cats at home and they won't care to hunt those vampires. Instead it was like: 'Since you're up, how about breakfast? We are starving here!'
And they had that breakfast. Homemade Applaws, I had that idea and it went out good. Minced chicken breast, cooked with few whipped eggs, it looked just like Applaws or Moments(Maxizoo brand), but it was made from a scratch, no artificial crap. 
And there is Potter's birthday coming, I'm running like crazy, I'm running like... hey, @Joy84 , @cheekyscrip , how is 'oczadziała idiotka' in English???? His smelly rattie is finished, there are snacks prepared, I want everything to be perfect. 
Potter will be 12 this Saturday. 
After losing Arthur and Delle I know there is not such thing as enough time. Eternity won't be enough. That's why I'm obsessed with their birthdays and other things. Every moment counts, to be with the babies, to kiss and hug them. 
Forget the future, just live every moment of now!


----------



## slartibartfast

Babies have meat for dinner, mom has yellow green beans. I found a big bag in the dumpster behind Tesco. And there was literally nothing wrong with these beans, just a few changed colour slightly but they are still perfect to eat. Well, great for me, I have a nice few meals, but on the other hand it's a shame that such good food ends in a dumpster.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Slarti  I'm so sad for you  You need to look after yourself too, though.


----------



## slartibartfast

I'm beyond bonkers and it's official! Just read some poetry to Lucy, about Lucifer, it was Tadeusz Miciński, my favourite poet, I have a book from the library.


----------



## GingerNinja

I found hedgehog poo on the patio, so have spent two hours googling hog houses instead of doing the housework! 

Does anyone leave food out for hedgehogs? I would like to but don't want to attract rats.


----------



## popcornsmum

GingerNinja said:


> I found hedgehog poo on the patio, so have spent two hours googling hog houses instead of doing the housework!
> 
> Does anyone leave food out for hedgehogs? I would like to but don't want to attract rats.


Yes my mum! Kitten biscuits or meat I'm not sure but she follows a hedgehog rescue so knows what to feed them! She doesn't have rats in her garden but a very cheeky squirrel!


----------



## popcornsmum

Well nearly a month after we got back home and Madam is still being lovely! I must say I'm very taken with my "new" purry very loving lap cat!


----------



## Cully

popcornsmum said:


> Well nearly a month after we got back home and Madam is still being lovely! I must say I'm very taken with my "new" purry very loving lap cat!
> View attachment 473632
> View attachment 473633


Aw, looks like she's very taken with you too. Lovely pics.


----------



## Charity

popcornsmum said:


> Well nearly a month after we got back home and Madam is still being lovely! I must say I'm very taken with my "new" purry very loving lap cat!
> View attachment 473632
> View attachment 473633


I'm so pleased for you. A holiday obviously makes you feel like a new kitty xx


----------



## SbanR

Just watched Bethany Shriever being interviewed on BBC news. What a lovely person, and so brave. To have a double leg break in the past and still get on that machine and perform such daring, dangerous moves!!!:Woot


----------



## jasmine2

I used to feed birds few years ago and put the seeds on the ground. Few birds regularly used to feed. Once their was a small pigeon feeding there. I think he was new as he kept feeding all day. He must have been very hungry and had just seen the seeds as he was not leaving and kept on eating. After some time I saw a bird of prey had grabbed him and was eating him. I was so shocked and I cried for few hours. I still feel sad and I’ve stopped feeding the birds.


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> I'm so pleased for you. A holiday obviously makes you feel like a new kitty xx


It's like she's got a new personality!! Gone is the grumpy cat and now we have a happy purry cat!! It's so lovely!!!


----------



## Cully

popcornsmum said:


> It's like she's got a new personality!! Gone is the grumpy cat and now we have a happy purry cat!! It's so lovely!!!


Whatever have they done with the old cat






?


----------



## Cully

Every day we get pigeons come to feed from the bird table. Most are your usual pigeon but there are a couple which make me wonder if they a bit special because of the colourings.
I only managed a photo of one of them, through my window when it was raining.
















The one I didn't get is mainly black with white markings. Sorry picture quality isn't good, its better if you zoom.
So is he a regular type or something fancy?
My neighbour puts fat balls out for them everyday which bring in all the local birds, from gulls to wrens.igeon


----------



## popcornsmum

Cully said:


> Whatever have they done with the old cat
> View attachment 473712
> ?


No idea but I am not complaining!


----------



## GingerNinja

Aww Popcorn looks little like my Luna, I'm happy that she's relaxed and happy @popcornsmum


----------



## ewelsh

Wow @Cully I might be wrong but that looks like a Parlor I'm sure they are descendants of Rock pigeons.
Does it have a ring around the leg?

I bet that is someone's breeding pigeon gone a wall or it's hungry and need fuel.

I've just googled for you

The *Parlor Roller* is a breed of domesticated pigeon developed over many years of selective breeding. Parlor Rollers, along with other varieties of domesticated pigeons, are all descendants from the rock pigeon (_Columba livia_).[1] The breed is known for its unique performance of turning somersaults on the ground. Parlor Rollers are considered to be further development from the _Parlor Tumbler_.

Although adult parlor rollers seem to lack the capability of flight, they are generally grouped in the Flying/Sporting group of pigeons by fanciers in the United States. This is because parlor roller competitions are based almost solely on the distance that the animal rolls on the ground and the appearance of the animal is a secondary consideration.


----------



## ewelsh

Is it like this @Cully


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 473770
> 
> 
> Is it like this @Cully


I can't see a ring but that doesn't mean there isn't one. I'll try and get a better pic. I might get a chance this evening but my best bet is early morning after the fat balls have been put out. Don't want to scare it away though. I might try putting some crumbs just outside my window this evening 'cos that usually brings birds down. Unfortunately the scavenging gulls too.:Snaphappy:Watching


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Wow @Cully I might be wrong but that looks like a Parlor I'm sure they are descendants of Rock pigeons.
> Does it have a ring around the leg?
> 
> I bet that is someone's breeding pigeon gone a wall or it's hungry and need fuel.


Well no luck so far getting a clearer photo. Mr fox was around yesterday evening so the birds kept away.
This morning I sat out side after putting some food down for the birds and waited for them to come down.
Unfortunately my neighbour walked past singing a terrible :Singingfeed the birds, tuppence a bag:Singing and scared them off. Don't we all love a joker. That song's going to be in my head all day now.:Banghead
I'll try later.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Well no luck so far getting a clearer photo. Mr fox was around yesterday evening so the birds kept away.
> This morning I sat out side after putting some food down for the birds and waited for them to come down.
> Unfortunately my neighbour walked past singing a terrible :Singingfeed the birds, tuppence a bag:Singing and scared them off. Don't we all love a joker. That song's going to be in my head all day now.:Banghead
> I'll try later.


Now you've started me off as well!:Bored:Arghh


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Now you've started me off as well!:Bored:Arghh


How about :SingingChim chiminey, chim chiminey chim chim cheroo:Singing. No.......? Oh well.


----------



## GingerNinja

Just watched our naughty neighbour (below) manage to open the catflap by getting his claws in and pulling it towards him... luckily he doesn't seem to know what to do after that but he could easily put his head underneath to hold it open :Nailbiting It's the pet door which has an intruder mode so will have to find the handbook.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> How about :SingingChim chiminey, chim chiminey chim chim cheroo:Singing. No.......? Oh well.


You deserve everything Moo does to you today!


----------



## SbanR

GingerNinja said:


> Just watched our naughty neighbour (below) manage to open the catflap by getting his claws in and pulling it towards him... luckily he doesn't seem to know what to do after that but he could easily put his head underneath to hold it open :Nailbiting It's the pet door which has an intruder mode so will have to find the handbook.
> 
> View attachment 473841


There's definitely some oriental blood there!


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> You deserve everything Moo does to you today!


 Ooh, just when I was starting to like you!


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Ooh, just when I was starting to like you!


That's ok. I've gone off you


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> That's ok. I've gone off you


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> View attachment 473842


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## GingerNinja

SbanR said:


> There's definitely some oriental blood there!


Yes he definitely looks quite Oriental, very graceful and long legs. He is very skinny but maybe kept as a barn cat.

We also have a kitten that comes round occasionally who looks similarly very sleek, he can't be more than 8 months old and most definitely still has his pompoms. He's not a problem at the moment so I hope he doesn't become one as he matures


----------



## slartibartfast

Was it a bird? Was it a plane? What hit me in the head? 
The answer is flying mouse. There are toys flying in the air and it isn't paranormal activity, it's just Mystique going crazy. Mousie hit my head while I was standing, that's my girl, she can throw a mouse like no other!
She is so talented, she also do this thing with her food, she takes a piece of meat on her claw, examines it and if it's not to her liking, she just throw it away, few meters away.


----------



## popcornsmum

Alright, alright who has injected Popcorn with a new persona?!?!?! So not only do I have this adorable, gentle, loving, purry 8 year old tabby cat who looks remarkably like Popcorn but not boopy and bitey!?! BUT this new cat happens to eat the new Gourmet creations in OCEAN FISH flavour!?!?!?!? Madam has not eaten fish since 2013!!! (It was brought in error mistaken for chicken!!) Answers on a postcard please!!


----------



## Charity

popcornsmum said:


> Alright, alright who has injected Popcorn with a new persona?!?!?! So not only do I have this adorable, gentle, loving, purry 8 year old tabby cat who looks remarkably like Popcorn but not boopy and bitey!?! BUT this new cat happens to eat the new Gourmet creations in OCEAN FISH flavour!?!?!?!? Madam has not eaten fish since 2013!!! (It was brought in error mistaken for chicken!!) Answers on a postcard please!!


I don't think you've got Popcorn there. Were there any other tabbies at the cattery at the time?


----------



## Cully

@popcornsmum ,perhaps she realised enough is enough and decided to turn over a new leaf. Enjoy it while it lasts. Forever hopefully
.


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> Alright, alright who has injected Popcorn with a new persona?!?!?! So not only do I have this adorable, gentle, loving, purry 8 year old tabby cat who looks remarkably like Popcorn but not boopy and bitey!?! BUT this new cat happens to eat the new Gourmet creations in OCEAN FISH flavour!?!?!?!? Madam has not eaten fish since 2013!!! (It was brought in error mistaken for chicken!!) Answers on a postcard please!!


Will you dare go away and have Popcorn in a cattery again though???
You might get back the old bitey, boopy Popcorn!:Jawdrop:Bag:Hilarious


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> I don't think you've got Popcorn there. Were there any other tabbies at the cattery at the time?


Hahahahaha one but he was a he!!


----------



## popcornsmum

Cully said:


> @popcornsmum ,perhaps she realised enough is enough and decided to turn over a new leaf. Enjoy it while it lasts. Forever hopefully
> .


I am seriously hoping you are correct!!!


----------



## popcornsmum

SbanR said:


> Will you dare go away and have Popcorn in a cattery again though???
> You might get back the old bitey, boopy Popcorn!:Jawdrop:Bag:Hilarious


Hmmm oh gosh no I can't cope with the old one now I'm use to my new kitty!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Charity said:


> I don't think you've got Popcorn there. Were there any other tabbies at the cattery at the time?


Oh my goodness! The old switcheroo!!!!

(Not really, I think she just missed you!)


----------



## popcornsmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh my goodness! The old switcheroo!!!!
> 
> (Not really, I think she just missed you!)


Haha! I think she is just happy at home now! It's most bizarre but proves cats can change personality!!! Lol


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> Haha! I think she is just happy at home now! It's most bizarre but proves cats can change personality!!! Lol


I think it's her true personality emerging now she doesn't have the stress of dogs constantly barking


----------



## Cully

popcornsmum said:


> I am seriously hoping you are correct!!!


I think you should tell us the name of this magical personality transforming cattery, in case we ever feel the need of it.
Sounds like a caring correction centre for cats.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@popcornsmum probably a case of

"I don't want to go there again so better behave myself in the future - it's not so bad here really and this slave does try her hardest, and it's actually easier being a "good" kitty !""


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh my goodness! The old switcheroo!!!!
> 
> (Not really, I think she just missed you!)


Or Invasion of the Furry Snatchers!!!


----------



## Isolette

One of my last trio of street cats is clearly part Oriental. She has the six white spots .. the voice and family on the phone thought she was Siamese.. and the temperament. I am delighted but wonder how on earth she came to be a street cat.


----------



## popcornsmum

Cully said:


> I think you should tell us the name of this magical personality transforming cattery, in case we ever feel the need of it.
> Sounds like a caring correction centre for cats.


 thats hilarious!!


----------



## OrientalSlave

Isolette said:


> One of my last trio of street cats is clearly part Oriental. She has the six white spots .. the voice and family on the phone thought she was Siamese.. and the temperament. I am delighted but wonder how on earth she came to be a street cat.


What 6 white spots? None of mine have had any and they are registered pedigrees so definitely Orientals.


----------



## Isolette

So funny re the personality change... maybe the old saying, Better the devil you know...


----------



## SbanR

Something in the hedge fascinates Ollie. He asks to go out, then heads straight for that section of hedge. Spends ages sitting looking at it, occasionally poking his head in.

Puts me in mind of Toppy with his hole in the fence @Charity


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Something in the hedge fascinates Ollie. He asks to go out, then heads straight for that section of hedge. Spends ages sitting looking at it, occasionally poking his head in.
> 
> Puts me in mind of Toppy with his hole in the fence @Charity
> View attachment 474018


Like this you mean


----------



## popcornsmum

SbanR said:


> Something in the hedge fascinates Ollie. He asks to go out, then heads straight for that section of hedge. Spends ages sitting looking at it, occasionally poking his head in.
> 
> Puts me in mind of Toppy with his hole in the fence @Charity
> View attachment 474018


Look at that floofy tail!


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> Like this you mean
> 
> View attachment 474030


Love this pic! Bless Toppy!


----------



## popcornsmum

So I cannot cope living where we live (very rurally) because the amount of FB posts I see about kittens/cats being hit by cats and left or being dumped or feral it is absolutely breaking my heart knowing I can't save them all. 
Twice this week I've seen cats running down country roads (OH had to swerve) into fields and when you stop they've disappeared into the barley and I'm panicking they're strays. Twice this week there's been cats hit by cars. One happier story was someone rescued a kitten from the side of the road yesterday literally a day from death the poor wee thing luckily it's doing well today but we think it's sibling was found dead the day before. But I'm just so sad incase there's more in the woods or fields around us. I just want to save all the kitties


----------



## Cully

popcornsmum said:


> So I cannot cope living where we live (very rurally) because the amount of FB posts I see about kittens/cats being hit by cats and left or being dumped or feral it is absolutely breaking my heart knowing I can't save them all.
> Twice this week I've seen cats running down country roads (OH had to swerve) into fields and when you stop they've disappeared into the barley and I'm panicking they're strays. Twice this week there's been cats hit by cars. One happier story was someone rescued a kitten from the side of the road yesterday literally a day from death the poor wee thing luckily it's doing well today but we think it's sibling was found dead the day before. But I'm just so sad incase there's more in the woods or fields around us. I just want to save all the kitties


That's so sad


----------



## Charity

I would feel the same @popcornsmum, it's so sad. It's the same with fox cubs, we've seen quite a few of those.  I'm glad at least one little kitten got saved.


----------



## popcornsmum

Cully said:


> That's so sad
> View attachment 474108


I know it's really hard and heartbreaking.:Arghh


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> I would feel the same @popcornsmum, it's so sad. It's the same with fox cubs, we've seen quite a few of those.  I'm glad at least one little kitten got saved.


I saw a dead fox today been hit by a car and I was so sad too


----------



## Charity

We've got a new kid (or should that be kit) on the block. He's a beauty. I've only seen him first thing in the morning this last couple of weeks sitting in the driveway of the house opposite until a dog walker comes down the road then he disappears. OH says he's been around for quite a while. This morning he came over into our garden so I went out to say hallo but, obviously he didn't like having his photo taken so he sauntered off.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> We've got a new kid (or should that be kit) on the block. He's a beauty. I've only seen him first thing in the morning this last couple of weeks sitting in the driveway of the house opposite until a dog walker comes down the road then he disappears. OH says he's been around for quite a while. This morning he came over into our garden so I went out to say hallo but, obviously he didn't like having his photo taken so he sauntered off.
> 
> View attachment 474213


Lovely looking boy isn't he, if a bit wary of paparazzi . Do you think he lives at the house or might he be a stray. I hope not, he looks well cared for.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Lovely looking boy isn't he, if a bit wary of paparazzi . Do you think he lives at the house or might he be a stray. I hope not, he looks well cared for.


No, he doesn't live at that house, we know them well and they are dog people. I'm sure he lives nearby somewhere, there are one or two newbies he could belong to.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> No, he doesn't live at that house, we know them well and they are dog people. I'm sure he lives nearby somewhere, there are one or two newbies he could belong to.


Hope so.


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> We've got a new kid (or should that be kit) on the block. He's a beauty. I've only seen him first thing in the morning this last couple of weeks sitting in the driveway of the house opposite until a dog walker comes down the road then he disappears. OH says he's been around for quite a while. This morning he came over into our garden so I went out to say hallo but, obviously he didn't like having his photo taken so he sauntered off.
> 
> View attachment 474213


Awwwww I love him!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

popcornsmum said:


> So I cannot cope living where we live (very rurally) because the amount of FB posts I see about kittens/cats being hit by cats and left or being dumped or feral it is absolutely breaking my heart knowing I can't save them all.
> Twice this week I've seen cats running down country roads (OH had to swerve) into fields and when you stop they've disappeared into the barley and I'm panicking they're strays. Twice this week there's been cats hit by cars. One happier story was someone rescued a kitten from the side of the road yesterday literally a day from death the poor wee thing luckily it's doing well today but we think it's sibling was found dead the day before. But I'm just so sad incase there's more in the woods or fields around us. I just want to save all the kitties


I've lost so many homeless furriends by those bloody cars, I'm living in constant fear that I will find one of them dead on the road. It's a nightmare.


----------



## popcornsmum

Madam has a furball which she hasn't brought up yet and it seems to have turned her back into her usual boopy bitey self 
I'm hoping once she's coughed it up she will turn purry and cuddly again! She's chewing plastic bags again, refusing to eat wet food and meowing for dry treats constantly so we will see how she goes  fingers crossed she gets it out!


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> We've got a new kid (or should that be kit) on the block. He's a beauty. I've only seen him first thing in the morning this last couple of weeks sitting in the driveway of the house opposite until a dog walker comes down the road then he disappears. OH says he's been around for quite a while. This morning he came over into our garden so I went out to say hallo but, obviously he didn't like having his photo taken so he sauntered off.
> 
> View attachment 474213


Aww, lovely cat ❤. I hope to see more of him please @Charity .


----------



## slartibartfast

I'm writing again!
The book where my lost babies are with me again, after a glorious fight in the Underword. The story was with me for a long time, now I have to put it on paper. @Joy84 , @cheekyscrip , how would be the best translation of "tych klientów nie obsługujemy' ? It's a quote from the cult Polish movie. And there will be my face on the gates of Asgard with that quote, after stealing and destroying the hammer of Thor, and cats stealing Odin's eye, it is such a great ball to play with...
The idea is:
I'm in the Twilight Zone with all my babies, after wreaking havoc in the Underword. We are together, happy, vampires and werewolfes from the neighbourhood adore my babies, bringing them treats all the time, But there is that witch, the one from my previously published story, she needs to rescue a guy, also from that story, from the Potato Bug Imperium.
So we are going to kick the bad guys you-know-what in a spaceship, there will be cybergoat named Żopa (Russian for a$$, I love that word!) and Wania Gałganow, the captain, he would hide booze in Żopa's horns. 
The story starts with the invasion of Hell Rats in our toilet. There was a party and Lucifer (the big one) took the challenge to drink the most abominable drink, he did a Hell of a puke and ratties come, they love Devil's puke. So Lucy is too drunk to do anything, I'm trying to kill those rats with a chainsaw, after I slipped on the soap they throw at my feet and cutting the toilet in half (chainsaw!!!), I invoke the great Cthulhu. He gets medieval on their a$$es, and for payment he gets a bottle of the best booze ever, the one made by my house elf, he is the best, always drunk, wearing Motorhead t-shirt, the best cook in the Multiverse, but he don't give a flying f*** about cleaning. He just calls his family and they will clean the house for him, ashamed about him.


----------



## Cully

slartibartfast said:


> I'm writing again!
> The book where my lost babies are with me again, after a glorious fight in the Underword. The story was with me for a long time, now I have to put it on paper. @Joy84 , @cheekyscrip , how would be the best translation of "tych klientów nie obsługujemy' ? It's a quote from the cult Polish movie. And there will be my face on the gates of Asgard with that quote, after stealing and destroying the hammer of Thor, and cats stealing Odin's eye, it is such a great ball to play with...
> The idea is:
> I'm in the Twilight Zone with all my babies, after wreaking havoc in the Underword. We are together, happy, vampires and werewolfes from the neighbourhood adore my babies, bringing them treats all the time, But there is that witch, the one from my previously published story, she needs to rescue a guy, also from that story, from the Potato Bug Imperium.
> So we are going to kick the bad guys you-know-what in a spaceship, there will be cybergoat named Żopa (Russian for a$$, I love that word!) and Wania Gałganow, the captain, he would hide booze in Żopa's horns.
> The story starts with the invasion of Hell Rats in our toilet. There was a party and Lucifer (the big one) took the challenge to drink the most abominable drink, he did a Hell of a puke and ratties come, they love Devil's puke. So Lucy is too drunk to do anything, I'm trying to kill those rats with a chainsaw, after I slipped on the soap they throw at my feet and cutting the toilet in half (chainsaw!!!), I invoke the great Cthulhu. He gets medieval on their a$$es, and for payment he gets a bottle of the best booze ever, the one made by my house elf, he is the best, always drunk, wearing Motorhead t-shirt, the best cook in the Multiverse,
> but he don't give a flying f*** about cleaning. He just calls his family and they will clean the house for him, ashamed about him.


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We went “out out” yesterday…left home at 14:30, back at 22:30! Luckily the small boy had eaten well before we went and he actually ate whilst we were out (he really never does that)…I don’t like leaving him so long but we were celebrating a friend’s birthday. Drinks and a delicious dinner (mussels to start, then a trio of fish which was a salmon fillet, sea bream fillet and king prawns - the bream was beautiful) - it felt very normal which was good. Wore my mask in the taxi home though  

Downside is spending lots of pennies on going out but we don’t do it very often.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> We went "out out" yesterday…left home at 14:30, back at 22:30! Luckily the small boy had eaten well before we went and he actually ate whilst we were out (he really never does that)…I don't like leaving him so long but we were celebrating a friend's birthday. Drinks and a delicious dinner (mussels to start, then a trio of fish which was a salmon fillet, sea bream fillet and king prawns - the bream was beautiful) - it felt very normal which was good. Wore my mask in the taxi home though
> 
> Downside is spending lots of pennies on going out but we don't do it very often.


Oh lucky you - all my favourite fishes 

Best I can do this week will be brunch with a friend on Sunday in our favourite village tea shop ! Old fashioned cheese on toast (with onion relish) and coffee !


----------



## GingerNinja

I've just been for a lovely brunch at the local plant centre with a handsome 27 year old :HappyScrambled egg and smoked salmon for me, full English with local produce for him. Yummy :Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

See though @Bertie'sMum that sounds delicious too 

I don't think I've ever had bream before - I rarely eat fish at home as husband doesn't like it, which is a shame given I live by the sea and there are several excellent fish stalls very close by. Actually I should try to eat more fish…


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Mmmm GN, both sound lovely…I’d be swayed by the full English if there was black pudding and even more so fried bread. Can’t imagine why I’m fat


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> See though @Bertie'sMum that sounds delicious too
> 
> I don't think I've ever had bream before - I rarely eat fish at home as husband doesn't like it, which is a shame given I live by the sea and there are several excellent fish stalls very close by. Actually I should try to eat more fish…


I have fish at least twice a week and would quite happily eat it every day especially if I could get it fresh caught on a daily basis 
Luckily the smell of it cooking doesn't seem to bother Lily (she NEVER begs for human food ) unlike Bertie who would sit by me and drool whilst I was trying to eat and one of my previous cats, Sooty, who would dog my every footstep and wouldn't leave the kitchen until he got his share


----------



## ewelsh

Cat chat seems very quiet lately! I wonder where everyone is?


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Cat chat seems very quiet lately! I wonder where everyone is?


I know. It feels like it's kind of disrespectful to Esther's memory in a way, as this thread is where she posted about what she was going through, and still has that heavy hearted feel. A bit like returning to a sad place and wondering if it's too soon. Or maybe it's only daft me that feels that way.


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Cat chat seems very quiet lately! I wonder where everyone is?


You've been missing a while too


----------



## Charity

It is almost impossible to come on here without thinking about Esther. I think what has made it so tragic to us all is that we were probably the only people who were privy to her final thoughts, feelings and fears, almost like a relative or friend you were with to the end. I so miss her lovely kind messages.


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> You've been missing a while too


Only a few days missing, I've been busy "trying" to lay flooring @Charity can vouch for me, actually here is the proof


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I miss Esther being here. It makes me so sad.


----------



## popcornsmum

I still expect to see one of Esther's updates bless her. 

On a happy note Popcorn is being really lovely to her little brother! She keeps meowing for him and giving him head bumps!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

TabelMabel sent me this - she's says it's exactly Beryl. Hehe.

https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...-food-system-broken-cat-blames-me-tim-dowling


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Went to the church in the village today as it's two years since my MIL died (which means two years since the boy was becoming really poorly). We wanted to see her name in the memorial book. They have a mini food bank in the church, I thought it was really lovely.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

There’s a really cute cat hammock and a teepee on Lidl special next Sunday…why won’t Oscar sleep in anything? They’d be nicer than the floor.


----------



## popcornsmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Went to the church in the village today as it's two years since my MIL died (which means two years since the boy was becoming really poorly). We wanted to see her name in the memorial book. They have a mini food bank in the church, I thought it was really lovely.
> 
> View attachment 474769
> View attachment 474770


That's really lovely. Our village could do with a foodbank. I wanted to set one up so I thought I'd offer lots of tins I had spare on the village page but noone wanted to take them even though there's a fair few people in need I think some folk are too proud to admit they could do with some help when they need it. Maybe this way people don't feel embarrassed as noone would necessarily know. Its lovely.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Went to the church in the village today as it's two years since my MIL died (which means two years since the boy was becoming really poorly). We wanted to see her name in the memorial book. They have a mini food bank in the church, I thought it was really lovely.
> 
> View attachment 474769
> View attachment 474770


Wow, such generosity.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well. I ordered my first Christmas pressie yesterday - I've ordered Mabel (the red fox cockapoo that belongs to my pal) a blanket like the one we ordered for Lady Dog. I really liked it when we ordered it and thought she needed one too.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well I've started Christmas crafting!

These are work in progress rather than finished articles (I'd normally share crafting with my mother… she'd always say how great it was… like I was still a child… bless). Made the top one during an online workshop yesterday, my mum bought me the stamp set, we'd discussed that I liked them but couldn't justify spending more money on craft)










This one I followed a free Facebook tutorial 









Hannah x


----------



## Morri

Willow_Warren said:


> Well I've started Christmas crafting!
> 
> These are work in progress rather than finished articles (I'd normally share crafting with my mother… she'd always say how great it was… like I was still a child… bless). Made the top one during an online workshop yesterday, my mum bought me the stamp set, we'd discussed that I liked them but couldn't justify spending more money on craft)
> 
> View attachment 474832
> 
> 
> This one I followed a free Facebook tutorial
> View attachment 474833
> 
> 
> Hannah x


I can always justify spending on crafts


----------



## SbanR

For those of you asking why there's no mouse based food for your cats there may soon be mouse flavoured treats

https://www.cnbc.com/2021/08/15/mee...-meat-cat-treats-without-harming-animals.html


----------



## Mrs Funkin

OMG! I went on such an exciting trip today…to the West Sussex Materials Recycling Facility aka the recycling plant. It was meant to be my birthday trip last year but, you know, pandemic and all that…


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> OMG! I went on such an exciting trip today…to the West Sussex Materials Recycling Facility aka the recycling plant. It was meant to be my birthday trip last year but, you know, pandemic and all that…
> 
> View attachment 474847


Why was it so exciting Mrs F?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It just was! So much information, finally resolved a seven year bottle top recycling argument, went into the plant and saw all the crazy things like optical sorting machines  It can “see” the colour of the plastic! So cool.


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> OMG! I went on such an exciting trip today…to the West Sussex Materials Recycling Facility aka the recycling plant. It was meant to be my birthday trip last year but, you know, pandemic and all that…
> 
> View attachment 474847


wow I would love that, I am a recycling freak and often wonder how they really sort our rubbish out. I have lived around different parts of the country in my time! It's mad how each county has different rules. Lincolnshire is very good.

I actually got excited the other day when the bin man brought me a new recycling bin for cardboard and paper only :Hilarious he looked at me as if to say " get a life " :Hilarious

I see you went as a proud cat lady too @Mrs Funkin :Happy well done


----------



## ewelsh

I aged a 1000 years over the weekend, I took rubbish out to my bins, came back and the front door was open, no Libby 
I ran around the house checking under beds, closed cupboards like a demented fool, still no Libby, by now I was hysterical and crying, I knew in my heart she was outside but where to start  husband and I both armed with treat packets shaking them shouting for her. 
30 mins later I found her in the field which had just been harvested  how I spotted her I don’t know as she is the same colour.
I still can’t believe after all this time being a house cat that she would actually go outside. 

Now every time we open the door Libby is fixed on the door :Nailbiting I am definitely paranoid now.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ewelsh said:


> I aged a 1000 years over the weekend, I took rubbish out to my bins, came back and the front door was open, no Libby
> I ran around the house checking under beds, closed cupboards like a demented fool, still no Libby, by now I was hysterical and crying, I knew in my heart she was outside but where to start  husband and I both armed with treat packets shaking them shouting for her.
> 30 mins later I found her in the field which had just been harvested  how I spotted her I don't know as she is the same colour.
> I still can't believe after all this time being a house cat that she would actually go outside.
> 
> Now every time we open the door Libby is fixed on the door :Nailbiting I am definitely paranoid now.


Having similar issues with Lily ! I still haven't been brave enough to let her out, but twice now she has slipped between my feet when I've answered the front door and hared off down the side path to my upstairs neighbour's back garden  Cue desperate hunt for shoes and the Dreamies tin ! Luckily both times she heard a noise that spooked her and she came running back and dived back through the open door. I was told she was an "indoor" cat and normally she seems quite content to just look out of the windows (preferably the kitchen one as that faces the road and there's more to see!). Problem is if she does go exploring it's going to be difficult to get her back as she hates being picked up and fights/squirms until she can get down - with previous cats it's been simple enough to find them and then scoop them up to carry back home; if I do have to go hunting for her I think I'll have to take the carrier with me


----------



## ewelsh

It has to be the worst feeling doesn't it @Bertie'sMum x

naughty Lily, naughty Libby


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> I aged a 1000 years over the weekend, I took rubbish out to my bins, came back and the front door was open, no Libby
> I ran around the house checking under beds, closed cupboards like a demented fool, still no Libby, by now I was hysterical and crying, I knew in my heart she was outside but where to start  husband and I both armed with treat packets shaking them shouting for her.
> 30 mins later I found her in the field which had just been harvested  how I spotted her I don't know as she is the same colour.
> I still can't believe after all this time being a house cat that she would actually go outside.
> 
> Now every time we open the door Libby is fixed on the door :Nailbiting I am definitely paranoid now.


Get hubby to erect a temporary (?) enclosed space in front of the door? 
The sort you see with rescue pens


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ewelsh said:


> It has to be the worst feeling doesn't it @Bertie'sMum x
> 
> naughty Lily, naughty Libby


Wouldn't have been quite so bad but both times it's been after 9pm so quite dark out and she's all black except for the white flashes on her throat and tummy


----------



## Isolette

OUch for you re escapees. before I lived deep rural mine were all indoors. Relaxing that when we moved out to deep rural was nerve racking. Now we are on a small island so they cannot stray far. Just now in high summer and with good weather they come in for food at all and any hours then vanish again. I have seven in all as I seem to have been appointed the island Cat Lady. 
That is the entire feline population out here. My latest belonged to a lady who died last winter and there was no one to take care of him. He spends almost all his time by the door waiting for me to emerge. 

They each have a loose pattern.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...-blow-dry-150-years-of-cat-shows-then-and-now

Some of the old photos in this article are BRILLIANT!

I wish I wasn't busy the weekend or I"d pop up to Leatherhead.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@Mrs Funkin thought of you this morning when I saw this blouse in Sainsburys !

https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk...rint ladies blouse:newArrivals&searchProduct=


----------



## popcornsmum

ewelsh said:


> I aged a 1000 years over the weekend, I took rubbish out to my bins, came back and the front door was open, no Libby
> I ran around the house checking under beds, closed cupboards like a demented fool, still no Libby, by now I was hysterical and crying, I knew in my heart she was outside but where to start  husband and I both armed with treat packets shaking them shouting for her.
> 30 mins later I found her in the field which had just been harvested  how I spotted her I don't know as she is the same colour.
> I still can't believe after all this time being a house cat that she would actually go outside.
> 
> Now every time we open the door Libby is fixed on the door :Nailbiting I am definitely paranoid now.


Libby you cheeky little pickle! Am so glad she's OK!


----------



## popcornsmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> OMG! I went on such an exciting trip today…to the West Sussex Materials Recycling Facility aka the recycling plant. It was meant to be my birthday trip last year but, you know, pandemic and all that…
> 
> View attachment 474847


This would be my sons idea of heaven!! He loves recycling and the truck and rubbish!!


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> Having similar issues with Lily ! I still haven't been brave enough to let her out, but twice now she has slipped between my feet when I've answered the front door and hared off down the side path to my upstairs neighbour's back garden  Cue desperate hunt for shoes and the Dreamies tin ! Luckily both times she heard a noise that spooked her and she came running back and dived back through the open door. I was told she was an "indoor" cat and normally she seems quite content to just look out of the windows (preferably the kitchen one as that faces the road and there's more to see!). Problem is if she does go exploring it's going to be difficult to get her back as she hates being picked up and fights/squirms until she can get down - with previous cats it's been simple enough to find them and then scoop them up to carry back home; if I do have to go hunting for her I think I'll have to take the carrier with me


Ooh the sneaky minx slipping out like that. Would it be better if you carried a blanket or towel to wrap her in if it happens again? Carriers are so heavy and could hinder your search.
I must admit I'm the world's biggest curtain twitcher when Misty is out. She's extremely good but I'm a real worrier about her.
At least Lily ran straight home to safety when she got spooked. So she obviously feels safe with you and her new home.


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> I aged a 1000 years over the weekend, I took rubbish out to my bins, came back and the front door was open, no Libby
> I ran around the house checking under beds, closed cupboards like a demented fool, still no Libby, by now I was hysterical and crying, I knew in my heart she was outside but where to start  husband and I both armed with treat packets shaking them shouting for her.
> 30 mins later I found her in the field which had just been harvested  how I spotted her I don't know as she is the same colour.
> I still can't believe after all this time being a house cat that she would actually go outside.
> 
> Now every time we open the door Libby is fixed on the door :Nailbiting I am definitely paranoid now.


No wonder you got yourself into such a state. It's an awful feeling when you realise they are missing and panic sets in. Been there!
Any chance of fixing a tracker to her?


----------



## Isolette

After reading this thread... One of mine went missing for twenty four hours. No food , nothing. This is a small island and occasionally big Jacob does this but for tiny part-Oriental Selkie this is new. I fretted all night and the relief when she finally rolled in at first light. Ate, and is now in hiding in the wardrobe. 
Everyone knows my cats and now when a cat needs a home eg after a death? They mysteriously arrive here. Last time I asked my neighbour who the new cat belonged to, and his reply? It belongs to YOU.. 

Hoping all missing cats return home soon...


----------



## Willow_Warren

Andre did not come in until just gone 12 last night . I know if I miss the opportunity to call him at about 9 I struggle as he tend to wonder them. But I fell asleep on the sofa at just gone 8 and woke at… I don’t know but spent a good couple of hours calling before he meandered in.  

He was not ready to get up at 6am either! Just cuddled up in my arms in bed instead :Yawn:Kiss


----------



## Isolette

My Selkie who was atypically missing all day yesterday is back abed with me. She refuses to tell me where she was at and why. Ah well...


----------



## slartibartfast

I don't have to travel to Pisa to see the Leaning Tower, Lucifer and Potter made one of their own. The boys had a lot of fun last night and now I have a deadringer of that famous tower made from a cat tree.
They are so naughty together and it's great, Potter never was that happy as he is with Lucy.


----------



## slartibartfast

The Leaning Tower kissed the ground. Now the cat tree is missing one level. The boys had a lot of fun when I was out.


----------



## Cully

slartibartfast said:


> The Leaning Tower kissed the ground. Now the cat tree is missing one level. The boys had a lot of fun when I was out.


Furry hooligans.


----------



## slartibartfast

Cully said:


> Furry hooligans.


You should see the look of surprise on Potter's face, sitting on that tree and wondering why it's so short now.


----------



## Cully

slartibartfast said:


> You should see the look of surprise on Potter's face, sitting on that tree and wondering why it's so short now.


He's probably blaming Lucifer, "What *have* you done to my tower?"


----------



## slartibartfast

Cully said:


> He's probably blaming Lucifer, "What *have* you done to my tower?"


I think those two furry hooligans will blame it on Ash. Because he's the biggest and heaviest.


----------



## Cully

@slartibartfast Are you still making the stinky cats? I'd love to order a few items for some furry friends but I don't have a paypal account. Is there any other way of paying?


----------



## slartibartfast

Cully said:


> @slartibartfast Are you still making the stinky cats? I'd love to order a few items for some furry friends but I don't have a paypal account. Is there any other way of paying?


Making stinkies the time, whatever you want! Since I'm in Poland, paypal is the only option. Maybe @Mrs Funkin could help?


----------



## SbanR

Ollie caught, and ate, 2 grasshoppers. Yum! Insect food at its freshest


----------



## Willow_Warren

SbanR said:


> Ollie caught, and ate, 2 grasshoppers. Yum! Insect food at its freshest


oh Lola had one last week (although I thought it was a cricket) nom… nom… nom…


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> oh Lola had one last week (although I thought it was a cricket) nom… nom… nom…


It was a very small hoppity thing; I just assumed it was a grasshopper


----------



## popcornsmum

I'm really missing Chillminx today as I scroll through the forum hoping to find one of her wise threads! Does anyone know if she wrote a post/thread about how to introduce a kitten to an established cat please? I'm hoping to find some pearls of wisdom!!


----------



## Britt

Look what I just found: my PF pen


----------



## Cully

Britt said:


> Look what I just found: my PF pen
> View attachment 475603


Oh well done. where was it hiding?


----------



## Britt

Cully said:


> Oh well done. where was it hiding?


In one of my handbags that I haven't used in years.


----------



## Cully

Britt said:


> In one of my handbags that I haven't used in years.


He he, I daren't look in mine, I don't know what I might find.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Feeling a little stressed this evening. 

Had a lovely long 4 day weekend (in all honesty I was knackered and struggling to get up in the morning). Went for an 8 mile walk this morning… then…

On cleaning out the chicken coop I found dreaded red mite, first time in over 10 years I’ve had red mite. Ordered the stuff to treat it but not sure when it will arrive (may phone local place tomorrow to see if they have it in stock but back at work tomorrow and the evenings and mornings are drawing in). 

Toon Lola to the vets and she’s been diagnosed with Plasma Cell Pododermatitis (Pillow Foot), so we’ve just started 2 months of steroids!

To top it off she poo’d in the carrier on the way home (it’s years since she’s done that). But it all got stuck to her . She was upset, I was upset, tried to help clean her but we both got more upset.

That 3 hours ago, she’s still dirty but much cleaner than she was and has taken her first 2 pills hidden in food and a special sachet of nature’s menu. 

I really wish I had another day off tomorrow (don’t we always). 

Tomorrow is another day…


----------



## Charity

Oh dear WW, not the best start to your week or Lola's. Is Pillow Foot a temporary thing, don't know much about it.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Charity said:


> Oh dear WW, not the best start to your week or Lola's. Is Pillow Foot a temporary thing, don't know much about it.


I haven't read much about it, normally I would but I can't quite face it. The vet said the steroids would be the best treatment… not sure what happens if they don't work.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @Willow_Warren H what a horrible day you had yesterday. Sending you a big big hug ((())) I think you need a hug (((()))))


----------



## Cully

Willow_Warren said:


> Feeling a little stressed this evening.
> 
> Had a lovely long 4 day weekend (in all honesty I was knackered and struggling to get up in the morning). Went for an 8 mile walk this morning… then…
> 
> On cleaning out the chicken coop I found dreaded red mite, first time in over 10 years I've had red mite. Ordered the stuff to treat it but not sure when it will arrive (may phone local place tomorrow to see if they have it in stock but back at work tomorrow and the evenings and mornings are drawing in).
> 
> Toon Lola to the vets and she's been diagnosed with Plasma Cell Pododermatitis (Pillow Foot), so we've just started 2 months of steroids!
> 
> To top it off she poo'd in the carrier on the way home (it's years since she's done that). But it all got stuck to her . She was upset, I was upset, tried to help clean her but we both got more upset.
> 
> That 3 hours ago, she's still dirty but much cleaner than she was and has taken her first 2 pills hidden in food and a special sachet of nature's menu.
> 
> I really wish I had another day off tomorrow (don't we always).
> 
> Tomorrow is another day…


Oh no, I hope the steroids work quickly, it looks very uncomfortable.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Thanks… things feel a lot better this morning, nothing we can't manage and sort through, I was worried about the blood test results but nothing alarming in the blood test (FIV negative - this test is suggested for cats with pillow foot, something else about particular inflammatory cells but I didn't quite understand but overall nothing concerning)

Doesn't seem to be bothering her too much she's still running about ok (or maybe she's hiding it well). Either way we're facing it together 

She'd forgiven me enough to sit next to me on the sofa last night (little princess)









Thanks everyone… needed to talk… don't have my mum now and my dad tries his best but he doesn't understand quite the same.

H x


----------



## LittleEms

Oh @Willow_Warren what a Monday! Good news about the blood tests though. Hope she feels better asap!

I'm very thankful this week to have only 2 days of work! Big 3-0 birthday on Sat, eep!


----------



## SbanR

Happy birthday for Saturday @LittleEms . Haha, you're only just growing out of the spring chicken stage


----------



## LittleEms

SbanR said:


> Happy birthday for Saturday @LittleEms . Haha, you're only just growing out of the spring chicken stage


Some days I feel like I stopped being a spring chicken a looong time ago :Hilarious My friends like to tell me I'm a weekend retiree - my hobbies are very different to theirs haha!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Not been up to doing much posting these last couple of weeks - been laid low by a bad back/neck and now my knees are giving me trouble  I've had back trouble for as long as I can remember (I was 16 the first time I needed an osteopath !) and recently decided I needed a new mattress; went to a well known bed store to try out their computerised system of choosing a new one - very impressive BUT I think I've chosen the wrong one and it's made the situation worse  They do give you a "30 night guarantee" (if after 30 nights you decide it's not right for you then you can choose another one) BUT you have to wait for the full 30 nights first as they reckon it can take that long to adjust ! I've still got another 16 nights to go 

To add to the problem I can't get hold of my osteopath and still waiting for her to ring me back plus Madam Lily still wants me to play with her but she doesn't understand that Mum is finding it really difficult to summon up the enthusiasm/energy


----------



## SbanR

Bertie'sMum said:


> Not been up to doing much posting these last couple of weeks - been laid low by a bad back/neck and now my knees are giving me trouble  I've had back trouble for as long as I can remember (I was 16 the first time I needed an osteopath !) and recently decided I needed a new mattress; went to a well known bed store to try out their computerised system of choosing a new one - very impressive BUT I think I've chosen the wrong one and it's made the situation worse  They do give you a "30 night guarantee" (if after 30 nights you decide it's not right for you then you can choose another one) BUT you have to wait for the full 30 nights first as they reckon it can take that long to adjust ! I've still got another 16 nights to go
> 
> To add to the problem I can't get hold of my osteopath and still waiting for her to ring me back plus Madam Lily still wants me to play with her but she doesn't understand that Mum is finding it really difficult to summon up the enthusiasm/energy


Sorry to hear this BM; I'm guessing you don't have somewhere alternative for the rest of the 16 nights. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Cully

Oh dear, I thought you hadn't been around much. Sorry to hear you're in so much pain. Backs are notoriously hard to treat as there can be so many different problems. 
Do you think your new bed might be better with a decent mattress topper?
What's wrong with it? Maybe the salesman is right and you just need longer to get used to it. I found that with mine. Because I'd been sleeping for so long on an unsuitable mattress the new one felt wrong. But it wasn't the fault of the mattress, just that I'd got used to sleeping with the wrong support. Once I gave it a bit of time to get accustomed to it I found it much more comfortable.
Poor Lily. She might like one of those flippy floppy fish toys to entertain her. Some cats love them, but as usual, some get bored with them.
Hope you start to feel better soon, and manage to contact your osteo.


----------



## popcornsmum

Willow_Warren said:


> Feeling a little stressed this evening.
> 
> Had a lovely long 4 day weekend (in all honesty I was knackered and struggling to get up in the morning). Went for an 8 mile walk this morning… then…
> 
> On cleaning out the chicken coop I found dreaded red mite, first time in over 10 years I've had red mite. Ordered the stuff to treat it but not sure when it will arrive (may phone local place tomorrow to see if they have it in stock but back at work tomorrow and the evenings and mornings are drawing in).
> 
> Toon Lola to the vets and she's been diagnosed with Plasma Cell Pododermatitis (Pillow Foot), so we've just started 2 months of steroids!
> 
> To top it off she poo'd in the carrier on the way home (it's years since she's done that). But it all got stuck to her . She was upset, I was upset, tried to help clean her but we both got more upset.
> 
> That 3 hours ago, she's still dirty but much cleaner than she was and has taken her first 2 pills hidden in food and a special sachet of nature's menu.
> 
> I really wish I had another day off tomorrow (don't we always).
> 
> Tomorrow is another day…


Oh bless you that sounds super stressful. I hope today was better for you and Lola is okay .


----------



## popcornsmum

Bertie'sMum said:


> Not been up to doing much posting these last couple of weeks - been laid low by a bad back/neck and now my knees are giving me trouble  I've had back trouble for as long as I can remember (I was 16 the first time I needed an osteopath !) and recently decided I needed a new mattress; went to a well known bed store to try out their computerised system of choosing a new one - very impressive BUT I think I've chosen the wrong one and it's made the situation worse  They do give you a "30 night guarantee" (if after 30 nights you decide it's not right for you then you can choose another one) BUT you have to wait for the full 30 nights first as they reckon it can take that long to adjust ! I've still got another 16 nights to go
> 
> To add to the problem I can't get hold of my osteopath and still waiting for her to ring me back plus Madam Lily still wants me to play with her but she doesn't understand that Mum is finding it really difficult to summon up the enthusiasm/energy


Oh I feel your pain, I've suffered with my back since a work injury in 2010 and we have a good mattress which we got in 2013 but it's finally beginning to not feel supportive enough. I hope you get to your osteo.


----------



## popcornsmum

Has anyone else been told there's a 2 year wait to see a dentist? 
I've got what I think (or Dr Google thinks!) TMJD or something else I have no idea what! Anyway I've not seen a GP as they aren't seeing folk just prescribed me Amytriptyline which I tried and can't take because they zombiefy me so phoned the nearest dentists (3 of them) to be told its a 2 year wait!!! 
Meanwhile my right side of face keeps getting cramp and these awful pains in it and my neck and I can barely smile anymore!!! it's so weird!!! Ok rant over! Back to the kitten!! Lol


----------



## Willow_Warren

@popcornsmum rant away that's ridiculous!

I have go confess I hate the dentist, so when I decide I "need" to go I don't want to wait so end up paying to go private. (This was before covid though… things may have changed)


----------



## LittleEms

popcornsmum said:


> Has anyone else been told there's a 2 year wait to see a dentist?
> I've got what I think (or Dr Google thinks!) TMJD or something else I have no idea what! Anyway I've not seen a GP as they aren't seeing folk just prescribed me Amytriptyline which I tried and can't take because they zombiefy me so phoned the nearest dentists (3 of them) to be told its a 2 year wait!!!
> Meanwhile my right side of face keeps getting cramp and these awful pains in it and my neck and I can barely smile anymore!!! it's so weird!!! Ok rant over! Back to the kitten!! Lol


Sadly yes! Not me specifically, but my mum is a manager at a dentist. All NHS dentists in our area have a 2 year waiting list. My mum's is private so they can see new people but yeah, NHS is a no-go at the mo unfortunately. TMJ you can manage with jaw exercises usually, did they tell you about that?


----------



## Cully

LittleEms said:


> Sadly yes! Not me specifically, but my mum is a manager at a dentist. All NHS dentists in our area have a 2 year waiting list. My mum's is private so they can see new people but yeah, NHS is a no-go at the mo unfortunately. TMJ you can manage with jaw exercises usually, did they tell you about that?


Is that anything to do with or similar to trigeminal neuralgia do you know? I get bouts of that and it's really painful. I'd love to find something that helps without having to be on tablets all the time. I rattle enough from my meds as it is.
The only thing I can do to see it is press the heel of my hand into the side of my face. It's supposed the block the pain but doesn't always work.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

SbanR said:


> Sorry to hear this BM; I'm guessing you don't have somewhere alternative for the rest of the 16 nights. (((Hugs)))


Yes, that's the problem ! Will have to make do until time's up and I can get back to the shop to try out a different one ! I'm sure the one I tried in the shop was a lot more comfortable than the one they delivered 



Cully said:


> Oh dear, I thought you hadn't been around much. Sorry to hear you're in so much pain. Backs are notoriously hard to treat as there can be so many different problems.
> Do you think your new bed might be better with a decent mattress topper?
> What's wrong with it? Maybe the salesman is right and you just need longer to get used to it. I found that with mine. Because I'd been sleeping for so long on an unsuitable mattress the new one felt wrong. But it wasn't the fault of the mattress, just that I'd got used to sleeping with the wrong support. Once I gave it a bit of time to get accustomed to it I found it much more comfortable.
> Poor Lily. She might like one of those flippy floppy fish toys to entertain her. Some cats love them, but as usual, some get bored with them.
> Hope you start to feel better soon, and manage to contact your osteo.


Don't want to go to the expense of getting a topper - the new mattress cost an arm and a leg as it is. Lily loves her Da Bird, but to be really effective and give her a good workout I need to be standing up - which is only OK for about 10 minutes or so. I've been thinking about one of those fish but they aren't cheap and if she decides she doesn't like it then it would be a waste of money ! I did finally get hold of the osteopath and have an appointment for Thursday afternoon so until then will just keep dosing up on the pain killers.


----------



## LittleEms

Cully said:


> Is that anything to do with or similar to trigeminal neuralgia do you know? I get bouts of that and it's really painful. I'd love to find something that helps without having to be on tablets all the time. I rattle enough from my meds as it is.
> The only thing I can do to see it is press the heel of my hand into the side of my face. It's supposed the block the pain but doesn't always work.


I believe TMJ can cause trigeminal nerve headaches but I don't know if it causes the actual neuralgia.

https://www.pat.nhs.uk/gps-and-partners/Joint Pain Leaflet.pdf
This is the leaflet they give out to patients with TMJ, might be of use? And to you @popcornsmum


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> Yes, that's the problem ! Will have to make do until time's up and I can get back to the shop to try out a different one ! I'm sure the one I tried in the shop was a lot more comfortable than the one they delivered
> 
> Don't want to go to the expense of getting a topper - the new mattress cost an arm and a leg as it is. Lily loves her Da Bird, but to be really effective and give her a good workout I need to be standing up - which is only OK for about 10 minutes or so. I've been thinking about one of those fish but they aren't cheap and if she decides she doesn't like it then it would be a waste of money ! I did finally get hold of the osteopath and have an appointment for Thursday afternoon so until then will just keep dosing up on the pain killers.


Glad you managed to get an appointment at last. Hope he can do something to help.


----------



## Charity

Willow_Warren said:


> Thanks… things feel a lot better this morning, nothing we can't manage and sort through, I was worried about the blood test results but nothing alarming in the blood test (FIV negative - this test is suggested for cats with pillow foot, something else about particular inflammatory cells but I didn't quite understand but overall nothing concerning)
> 
> Doesn't seem to be bothering her too much she's still running about ok (or maybe she's hiding it well). Either way we're facing it together
> 
> She'd forgiven me enough to sit next to me on the sofa last night (little princess)
> View attachment 475713
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone… needed to talk… don't have my mum now and my dad tries his best but he doesn't understand quite the same.
> 
> H x


Glad you're feeling better today WW and the blood test results were better than you thought they would be. xx



Bertie'sMum said:


> Not been up to doing much posting these last couple of weeks - been laid low by a bad back/neck and now my knees are giving me trouble  I've had back trouble for as long as I can remember (I was 16 the first time I needed an osteopath !) and recently decided I needed a new mattress; went to a well known bed store to try out their computerised system of choosing a new one - very impressive BUT I think I've chosen the wrong one and it's made the situation worse  They do give you a "30 night guarantee" (if after 30 nights you decide it's not right for you then you can choose another one) BUT you have to wait for the full 30 nights first as they reckon it can take that long to adjust ! I've still got another 16 nights to go
> 
> To add to the problem I can't get hold of my osteopath and still waiting for her to ring me back plus Madam Lily still wants me to play with her but she doesn't understand that Mum is finding it really difficult to summon up the enthusiasm/energy


I'm sorry you're feeling so low @bertiesmum. Backs are a devil, I know only too well. I've spent a fortune on new mattresses, pillows etc. I'm glad you'll be seeing your osteopath soon though it probably seems an age to you while you're in pain. Problem with trying beds in store is loads of people have laid on them so they aren't the same as new ones, I had the same with an armchair, it was lovely in the store but much harder when we got new ones. Wouldn't be so bad if they weren't so expensive. Take care xx


----------



## AstroKitties

Bertie'sMum said:


> Yes, that's the problem ! Will have to make do until time's up and I can get back to the shop to try out a different one ! I'm sure the one I tried in the shop was a lot more comfortable than the one they delivered
> 
> Don't want to go to the expense of getting a topper - the new mattress cost an arm and a leg as it is. Lily loves her Da Bird, but to be really effective and give her a good workout I need to be standing up - which is only OK for about 10 minutes or so. I've been thinking about one of those fish but they aren't cheap and if she decides she doesn't like it then it would be a waste of money ! I did finally get hold of the osteopath and have an appointment for Thursday afternoon so until then will just keep dosing up on the pain killers.


I too went to a well known bed shop a few years ago with these adjusting beds to try out which firmness suited me. I suffer from osteopenia in my lower lumber and osteoarthritis in my right knee. It certainly seems a lot firmer than I remember in the shop and find it really uncomfortable. Totally suits my husband though but he is someone that can sleep anywhere. Don't think they had this try for 30 day scheme. Went down route of mattress topper but gets far too hot in bed with that.

Hope your appointment goes well and can help see you through to hopefully whenever you find a better replacement mattress xx


----------



## Cully

AstroKitties said:


> I too went to a well known bed shop a few years ago with these adjusting beds to try out which firmness suited me. I suffer from osteopenia in my lower lumber and osteoarthritis in my right knee. It certainly seems a lot firmer than I remember in the shop and find it really uncomfortable. Totally suits my husband though but he is someone that can sleep anywhere. Don't think they had this try for 30 day scheme. Went down route of mattress topper but gets far too hot in bed with that.
> 
> Hope your appointment goes well and can help see you through to hopefully whenever you find a better replacement mattress xx


I have found the thing that helps prevent me getting too hot in bed are the gel cool pads for cats/dogs. Fortunately for me my cat doesn't like them. But I do and find they keep me so much cooler and able to sleep better.


----------



## Cully

It's hot and sticky tonight so decided instead of a hot drink I'd cool off with a yoghurt.
Put my PJ's on and pulled the bed covers back so I could chill out on cool sheets while I had my yogurt.
Carefully peeled the lid back. Put my spoon in just as my finger cramped painfully and sent yogurt pot flying. 
Can't remember if it was a double or triple somersault but it landed upside down on the bed, like an upturned kiddies bucket of sand on a beach!
I only just put clean sheets on the bed today AND it was my last blueberry yogurt. Boo boo!
Don't you dare laugh @SbanR , I can hear you:Shifty.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> It's hot and sticky tonight so decided instead of a hot drink I'd cool off with a yoghurt.
> Put my PJ's on and pulled the bed covers back so I could chill out on cool sheets while I had my yogurt.
> Carefully peeled the lid back. Put my spoon in just as my finger cramped painfully and sent yogurt pot flying.
> Can't remember if it was a double or triple somersault but it landed upside down on the bed, like an upturned kiddies bucket of sand on a beach!
> I only just put clean sheets on the bed today AND it was my last blueberry yogurt. Boo boo!
> Don't you dare laugh @SbanR , I can hear you:Shifty.


Who? Me???
I'm not larfing


----------



## popcornsmum

Willow_Warren said:


> @popcornsmum rant away that's ridiculous!
> 
> I have go confess I hate the dentist, so when I decide I "need" to go I don't want to wait so end up paying to go private. (This was before covid though… things may have changed)


I booked a private apt today after being told of the 2yr wait so now I only have a 6 week wait!


----------



## popcornsmum

LittleEms said:


> Sadly yes! Not me specifically, but my mum is a manager at a dentist. All NHS dentists in our area have a 2 year waiting list. My mum's is private so they can see new people but yeah, NHS is a no-go at the mo unfortunately. TMJ you can manage with jaw exercises usually, did they tell you about that?


I called a private dentist and the lovely receptionist told me to stick a pencil inbetween my front teeth and it'll reposition my jaw and well it worked!!


----------



## popcornsmum

LittleEms said:


> I believe TMJ can cause trigeminal nerve headaches but I don't know if it causes the actual neuralgia.
> 
> https://www.pat.nhs.uk/gps-and-partners/Joint Pain Leaflet.pdf
> This is the leaflet they give out to patients with TMJ, might be of use? And to you @popcornsmum


Oh this is amazing!! Thank you ever so much!! X


----------



## popcornsmum

Cully said:


> Is that anything to do with or similar to trigeminal neuralgia do you know? I get bouts of that and it's really painful. I'd love to find something that helps without having to be on tablets all the time. I rattle enough from my meds as it is.
> The only thing I can do to see it is press the heel of my hand into the side of my face. It's supposed the block the pain but doesn't always work.


I think for me anyway it's all linked! I literally do the same or put a hot water bottle on the side of my face!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just been catching up oh dear @Willow_Warren poor Lola  I hope she's feeling okay with it and it's not causing her pain. It sounds like something that should be an autoimmune condition, given the treatment - is that why they do bloods? Hope she's still having her steroids well for you. Hope you're okay too xx


----------



## Charity

@popcornsmum, I hope you're feeling better today, sounds like the pencil trick worked....the simplest things. I read @LittleEms leaflet, that's really interesting. My OH said he's surprised I've never had it with the amount of overactivity of the jaw I do..ha ha!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> @popcornsmum, I hope you're feeling better today, sounds like the pencil trick worked....the simplest things. I read @LittleEms leaflet, that's really interesting. My OH said he's surprised I've never had it with the amount of overactivity of the jaw I do..ha ha!


How rude. I hope he's now looking over his shoulder.


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> @popcornsmum, I hope you're feeling better today, sounds like the pencil trick worked....the simplest things. I read @LittleEms leaflet, that's really interesting. My OH said he's surprised I've never had it with the amount of overactivity of the jaw I do..ha ha!


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> How rude. I hope he's now looking over his shoulder.


Don't worry, I give as good as I get


----------



## Willow_Warren

Thanks everyone, Lola seems fine in herself… I’ll try and get a photo of the paws… they do look sore 

I took a slightly long lunch break and have just pressure washed the chicken coop (it’s a plastic eglu cube), it’s drying now. the sprayer, concentrate and powder have all arrived. I am riding this evening so I’m going to have to a sneak out in the afternoon to spray and hope no one notices I’m missing (started 45 minutes early so on theory i have 30 minutes to play with)

And breath…


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Flibbertyjibbets! 

So I'm on jury duty this week and next - so I went on Monday, not selected for the jury, sent home at lunch time as you can't just sit in the juror room now waiting for a case to come in (due to Covid). They send you a message by 5pm to say if you're needed or not. I wasn't needed yesterday, so went to work and did my normal shift...good job too as it was pretty busy. Text yesterday to say not needed today, then today a text to say not needed until Monday - so I will go to work Friday (I'm only part time) and fill in a gap. 

I just think it's such a silly way to do things, I'm lucky in that 1) I get paid and 2) I can just go to work and there will always be something to do. However, what about if you are not paid by your employer? If they have had to get someone else in to cover your shift, they're not going to want you too but you don't get the Jury Duty pay (£65 -ish a day) if you aren't needed on the jury, so what on earth do you do if your employer doesn't want you? 

Hmmm. No wonder people try to get out of jury service!


----------



## Charity

I remember doing jury service some years ago. People told me 'don't worry, you'll probably not get called, then you can come home'. Ha ha! I was on two cases the whole flippin' fortnight, one was an abuse case and the other a chap threatening people with a machete. The first case was pretty unpleasant and, of course, you can't discuss it with anyone.

The system does need updating as it sounds just the same and it isn't fair on those self employed or who don't get paid by an employer (if that's still allowed|).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've done it twice before, with two cases on each. I bet I get nothing next week either.


----------



## Cully

I got called for jury service many years ago. After hanging around for 3 days waiting, I eventually got a case. Then after us jurors were sworn in we were informed the case would take months probably, so if that would be a problem we could be excused.
I was fine with that, but on the first day of the trial a main witness had a major heart attack in court and it was all postponed so we were all permanently dismissed.
After, I discovered it was a huge drugs trial that went on for 3 months.
I was called again a few years later but was excused as I was recovering from a major operation. Curses!
I think I'm too old now at 68.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Nope @Cully i think the call up age is until 76, so still time yet


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Nope @Cully i think the call up age is until 76, so still time yet


Oh sheeze! Do you think they'd let me have a pee break every half hour or should I just take a 'she wee' ?:Jawdrop


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe, I think not so that might well be your get out clause


----------



## slartibartfast

Cully said:


> Oh sheeze! Do you think they'd let me have a pee break every half hour or should I just take a 'she wee' ?:Jawdrop


If not, go and pee under their noses! As a statement: fighting for freedom, justice and the pee breaks!


----------



## ewelsh

I would not like to be called up. I have read too many murder mystery books, also being Welsh ( @Bethanjane22 will get this ) I show every expression and feeling on my face, if someone was crying, I would cry with them :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ah see @ewelsh thats where masks come in useful


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> I would not like to be called up. I have read too many murder mystery books, also being Welsh ( @Bethanjane22 will get this ) I show every expression and feeling on my face, if someone was crying, I would cry with them :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Completely agree with you here. I have no poker face, I'm the easiest book to read! I cry at the smallest of things :Hilarious

I think I'd like to be called up for Jury Service just to have the experience of it and my curious nature has always wanted to see what an real life trial is like. Though some trials I think would be quite difficult to sit through.


----------



## popcornsmum

I would defo not like to do Jury Service especially up here where everyone knows everyone!!! I'd also have nightmares and be too scared to ever leave my house  That said I love psychological thriller books not that I have much time to read so I would find some cases really interesting! 
I also give everything away by my expressionate face which has gotten me into trouble more than once!!


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ah see @ewelsh thats where masks come in useful


True, but they would have to pin down my arms too :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

I wasn't looking forward to it one bit at the time but it was very interesting. Mind you, its absolutely nothing like you see on TV.


----------



## ewelsh

Anything like 12 angry men?


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Anything like 12 angry men?
> 
> View attachment 475889


Definitely not. Those were the days.


----------



## Psygon

Things you want to hear from a tradesperson giving you a quote for some work:

Oh, these are cute cats.
Or
Wow, that cat wheel is cool
Or
Is that one a kitten?
Or
Gosh, their markings are unique

But not
Did that one just drop a dead mouse at my feet?

Thank you very much Waffles. It was a shrew not a mouse. He seemed surprised to be brought gifts on his first visit.


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> Things you want to hear from a tradesperson giving you a quote for some work:
> 
> Oh, these are cute cats.
> Or
> Wow, that cat wheel is cool
> Or
> Is that one a kitten?
> Or
> Gosh, their markings are unique
> 
> But not
> Did that one just drop a dead mouse at my feet?
> 
> Thank you very much Waffles. It was a shrew not a mouse. He seemed surprised to be brought gifts on his first visit.


There's always one isn't there?


----------



## popcornsmum

Psygon said:


> Things you want to hear from a tradesperson giving you a quote for some work:
> 
> Oh, these are cute cats.
> Or
> Wow, that cat wheel is cool
> Or
> Is that one a kitten?
> Or
> Gosh, their markings are unique
> 
> But not
> Did that one just drop a dead mouse at my feet?
> 
> Thank you very much Waffles. It was a shrew not a mouse. He seemed surprised to be brought gifts on his first visit.


Sorry but I'm LOLing!!!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

I always get Oh is this your cat on the doorstep shall i let it in? As I come running through wondering how Popcorn escaped from a locked room to see the Neighbours cat ambling down the hall


----------



## Psygon

popcornsmum said:


> Sorry but I'm LOLing!!!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> I always get Oh is this your cat on the doorstep shall i let it in? As I come running through wondering how Popcorn escaped from a locked room to see the Neighbours cat ambling down the hall


The best comment I ever had like that was
Stove fitter: do you have some horses?
Me: er, no, why do you ask?
Stove fitter: there are three in your front garden.

:Hilarious
Apparently someone near me had a dodgy fence and the horses had discovered it and escaped.


----------



## Cully

Years ago I lived in a cul de sac with about 20 houses.
My window cleaner said, "I didn't know you had a goat", which seemed a strange thing to say because I didn't, and told him so.
But there in my front garden was a large white goat munching on my flowerbed and overgrown lawn, wearing a piece of rope tethering around his neck.
We found out he had wandered from a few streets away where the lady who was 'goat sitting' was frantically looking for him.
I ceased to be surprised at anything since then.


----------



## slartibartfast

My babies are drunk, stoned and wasted! Cat drugs involved, I'm working on some toys and the Overlords demanded their share of drugs. Well, we are celebrating after all, today id Vala&Ash birthday, the party is wild, one roll of toilet paper already shredded to smithereens, Jules is now working hard at my old t-shirt. Potter and Lucy had an epic drunk playfight, those two are so in love. We are the junkies!!!


----------



## Cully

slartibartfast said:


> My babies are drunk, stoned and wasted! Cat drugs involved, I'm working on some toys and the Overlords demanded their share of drugs. Well, we are celebrating after all, today id Vala&Ash birthday, the party is wild, one roll of toilet paper already shredded to smithereens, Jules is now working hard at my old t-shirt. Potter and Lucy had an epic drunk playfight, those two are so in love. We are the junkies!!!


I wonder whose toys they might be???


----------



## slartibartfast

Cully said:


> I wonder whose toys they might be???


Well, one of the toys will be a deadringer of a very beautiful girl with gorgeous jelly beans!


----------



## popcornsmum

Where has everyone gone?! Is it me or have so many PF members with their wealth of knowledges disappeared? I know since Chillminx passed away there seems to be a sadness about the forum and massive gap from her fountain of knowledge but looking around it seems many more members have quietly disappeared. Its a shame because I had so much help on here when Popcorn was ill and I really want to help others but my knowledge of cat things is limited and based solely on my own experiences and well i can be a bit outspoken at times


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> Where has everyone gone?! Is it me or have so many PF members with their wealth of knowledges disappeared? I know since Chillminx passed away there seems to be a sadness about the forum and massive gap from her fountain of knowledge but looking around it seems many more members have quietly disappeared. Its a shame because I had so much help on here when Popcorn was ill and I really want to help others but my knowledge of cat things is limited and based solely on my own experiences and well i can be a bit outspoken at times


It's certainly much quieter nowadays


----------



## LittleEms

popcornsmum said:


> Where has everyone gone?! Is it me or have so many PF members with their wealth of knowledges disappeared? I know since Chillminx passed away there seems to be a sadness about the forum and massive gap from her fountain of knowledge but looking around it seems many more members have quietly disappeared. Its a shame because I had so much help on here when Popcorn was ill and I really want to help others but my knowledge of cat things is limited and based solely on my own experiences and well i can be a bit outspoken at times


Yes I've noticed it's gotten quieter recently too! I always want to try and help, but my experience is limited to dodgy tums! But I feel bad seeing unanswered threads in the health section so I do try. I need to join in here more often too, I keep reminding myself to!


----------



## TriTri

popcornsmum said:


> Where has everyone gone?! Is it me or have so many PF members with their wealth of knowledges disappeared? I know since Chillminx passed away there seems to be a sadness about the forum and massive gap from her fountain of knowledge but looking around it seems many more members have quietly disappeared. Its a shame because I had so much help on here when Popcorn was ill and I really want to help others but my knowledge of cat things is limited and based solely on my own experiences and well i can be a bit outspoken at times


Absolutely. I PM'd @Shrike but didn't hear back. I've spelt that wrong haven't I?
Pleased to have @J. Dawson newbie.


----------



## slartibartfast

Watching new season of Lucifer with Lucifer, he meows when he hears his name!


----------



## Willow_Warren

slartibartfast said:


> Watching new season of Lucifer with Lucifer, he meows when he hears his name!


Oh is it any good! It's only on Netflix and I cancelled my subscription to save money…


----------



## slartibartfast

Willow_Warren said:


> Oh is it any good! It's only on Netflix and I cancelled my subscription to save money…


You can find it on primewire, all episodes.
Lucy and Chloe have a daughter, who travelled back in time, she is an angel and has badass wings.


----------



## Britt

All excited about the SS thing

Just had to say it


----------



## slartibartfast

Ok, that's it, you've outdone yourself this time, Mr Morningstar!
Lucifer is now banned for life from entering the kitchen without supervision. I was preparing their breakfast, I went upstairs for the bowls and then I heard a terrible thud, I'm running downstairs and there is the chandelier swinging like crazy. Guess who jumped on it? 
He is more than lucky that nothing happened to him! He has a deathwish or something?


----------



## slartibartfast

Maybe I let him watch too many movies with crazy fight scenes, there was swinging from the chandelier bar brawl in Vampire Motorcycle...


----------



## Cully

I've just been out in the gardens to rant at the council gardener for totally unnecessarily strimming the hedge/bushes.
I said, "I thought we were supposed to be protecting the environment, not chopping it down and destroying the habitat of the thousands of bugs and rodents that live in there!
It isn't as if it was overgrown or in anyone's way.
If the council have money to spare for such pointless 'jobs' then empty the overflowing dustbins, or pick up street litter."
After my tirade I felt better, until I got back indoors and realised I was still wearing my tatty, holey pj shorts that are so comfy but unfit to be seen in public.
Maybe the startled look on his face wasn't due to my rant after all. :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Charity

:Hilarious:Hilarious That'll give him something to talk about when he gets back to the office.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious That'll give him something to talk about when he gets back to the office.


Oh I hope not. He is from the same team of gardeners who smashed my window during the 1st lockdown and I had to wait nearly 3 months for a replacement. Maybe I shouldn't have mentioned where he should stick his leaf blower then!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Cully said:


> Oh I hope not. He is from the same team of gardeners who smashed my window during the 1st lockdown and I had to wait nearly 3 months for a replacement. Maybe I shouldn't have mentioned where he should stick his leaf blower then!!


Too bad I'm in Poland. I would love to make him a manual presentation of using a leaf blower in a creative and violent way...


----------



## slartibartfast

slartibartfast said:


> Maybe I let him watch too many movies with crazy fight scenes, there was swinging from the chandelier bar brawl in Vampire Motorcycle...


Just realised I've let him watch Kung Fu Hustle recenty. I'm doomed!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Just when I thought things can get any worse, with another weeks off work with no payment. So today I went to buy meat for homeless kitties and there was another rise in prices. Drastic raise, in just a few days. Sometimes I really wish I was dead.


----------



## Willow_Warren

After 3 busy days (2 stressful days and 1 day of fun)… I plan on doing absolutely nothing today!

yesterday I went to Blenheim horse trials… here's some photos of the day https://flic.kr/s/aHsmWHgjK9. It was very busy but with acres and acres and miles of course people spread out quite well.

Lola has other ideas… she's having a mad kitty half hour :Hilarious


----------



## popcornsmum

So I took Mittens to the vet for his 2nd jabs (didn't even flinch bless him!) And I spoke to the vet about Popcorn. I explained she had always been agressive and after watching every single Jackson Galaxy video over the years and trying everything we can to predict her outbursts with no luck as she is just so unpredictable! The vet asked if she is a tabby so I said yes and she asked about her markings and then said being from where we live could Popcorn have any wildcat hybrid in her?! I said I thought it would be unlikely because her mum was grey but god knows which street cat the dad was lol Anyway we think it's very unlikely and just that Popcorn is super agressive probably with some brain issue but it would be really fascinating if she did have some wildcat in her!


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> So I took Mittens to the vet for his 2nd jabs (didn't even flinch bless him!) And I spoke to the vet about Popcorn. I explained she had always been agressive and after watching every single Jackson Galaxy video over the years and trying everything we can to predict her outbursts with no luck as she is just so unpredictable! The vet asked if she is a tabby so I said yes and she asked about her markings and then said being from where we live could Popcorn have any wildcat hybrid in her?! I said I thought it would be unlikely because her mum was grey but god knows which street cat the dad was lol Anyway we think it's very unlikely and just that Popcorn is super agressive probably with some brain issue but it would be really fascinating if she did have some wildcat in her!


Sounds interesting. Are you in the middle of a Caledonian forest? How about DNA testing


----------



## Emmasian

Have they ever put Popcorn on any sort of antidepressant or neurological medication? Like you I am a Jackson G fan and know several episodes where he has had success with aggressive cats and such meds.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Or CBD oil? My boss has a dog that she’s recently adopted that was in the rejoining centre for five years. He’s on anti deps but has just started on CBD oil and she says he’s like a different dog!


----------



## popcornsmum

SbanR said:


> Sounds interesting. Are you in the middle of a Caledonian forest? How about DNA testing


Hahaha we currently live very close to the forests in Scotland where they have a wildcat program but Popcorn wasnt from near there! 
However our local CP where we got Mittens rescued a kitten and soon realised it was a wildcat and it now resides in the wildlife park! Lol


----------



## popcornsmum

Emmasian said:


> Have they ever put Popcorn on any sort of antidepressant or neurological medication? Like you I am a Jackson G fan and know several episodes where he has had success with aggressive cats and such meds.


I asked the vet for this today but she wouldn't give me any just said she's probably always going to be like it and offered me a herbal remedy which I took as something to try is better than nothing! 
That said we got back with Mittens having left his door open so Popcorn could spend 2 hours sniffing about! And i walked in with him in his basket, she looked up from her treats, stared at him and carried on eating then walked past me without attacking me or even a hiss or a boop!!! So I put him in his room and followed Popcorn upstairs and she was totally fine let me stroke her head 6 times before she flinched and went to boop so I quickly moved away and got her flying frenzy and she was totally fine!!! This is what I mean there is no pattern with her at all! Sometimes she's OK other times she's not!! Makes no sense!!!


----------



## popcornsmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Or CBD oil? My boss has a dog that she's recently adopted that was in the rejoining centre for five years. He's on anti deps but has just started on CBD oil and she says he's like a different dog!


Oooh I did not know animals could take that! I shall look into it thank you!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well I don't know if cats can @popcornsmum but definitely worth investigating I think.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

A while back we bought a Bissell pet spot cleaner (think a mini Vax thing) as we’ve got a huge Henry wet and dry vacuum but it’s just too big to quickly grab after an incident. Anyway, today it had its first outing and it’s really what we wanted. We use the Vanish pet expert spray for vom/poop/food accidents but it was always such a faff to try to get the foam all out/off. This new little gadget just slurped it all out. Not a bad use of £110


----------



## Charity

I went to get some petrol today, how I wish I hadn't. I wasn't panic buying, my warning light came on when I was driving home so I went to the nearest garage where there was a queue a mile long right out into the road so ditched that idea and went to one nearer to home which is on a main road.

I couldn't believe what I was seeing. People were driving in the entrance and the exit! It was total mayhem and I have no idea how some drivers managed to get out when the entrance was chock a block with cars. 

I managed to get in behind an elderly man who couldn't get the pump to stretch to his car so he kept getting in his car and trying to move it nearer. Then he went into the shop to pay forgetting to put the cap on his tank. I think he was so stressed and embarrassed at holding everyone up and I just knew he was going to get in his car and drive off so I got out of my car and, when he came out of the shop and got into his car, I knocked on his window and told him what he'd done. A woman was literally screeching at the top of her voice at one the drivers who came in the exit. 

Thankfully, once the elderly man had gone, I managed to get my petrol. When I went into the shop to pay, I said to the assistant what chaos it was outside. She totally ignored me and just smiled and gave me my receipt. She'd probably already heard it. Perhaps she was the only person there but it really needed someone to be sorting out the mess outside before someone's car got damaged or there was fisticuffs. I was really glad to leave.


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> I went to get some petrol today, how I wish I hadn't. I wasn't panic buying, my warning light came on when I was driving home so I went to the nearest garage where there was a queue a mile long right out into the road so ditched that idea and went to one nearer to home which is on a main road.
> 
> I couldn't believe what I was seeing. People were driving in the entrance and the exit! It was total mayhem and I have no idea how some drivers managed to get out when the entrance was chock a block with cars.
> 
> I managed to get in behind an elderly man who couldn't get the pump to stretch to his car so he kept getting in his car and trying to move it nearer. Then he went into the shop to pay forgetting to put the cap on his tank. I think he was so stressed and embarrassed at holding everyone up and I just knew he was going to get in his car and drive off so I got out of my car and, when he came out of the shop and got into his car, I knocked on his window and told him what he'd done. A woman was literally screeching at the top of her voice at one the drivers who came in the exit.
> 
> Thankfully, once the elderly man had gone, I managed to get my petrol. When I went into the shop to pay, I said to the assistant what chaos it was outside. She totally ignored me and just smiled and gave me my receipt. She'd probably already heard it. Perhaps she was the only person there but it really needed someone to be sorting out the mess outside before someone's car got damaged or there was fisticuffs. I was really glad to leave.


That sounds horrendous!!!! There are queues up here but OH hasn't had to fill the car yet!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Charity said:


> I went to get some petrol today, how I wish I hadn't. I wasn't panic buying, my warning light came on when I was driving home so I went to the nearest garage where there was a queue a mile long right out into the road so ditched that idea and went to one nearer to home which is on a main road.
> 
> I couldn't believe what I was seeing. People were driving in the entrance and the exit! It was total mayhem and I have no idea how some drivers managed to get out when the entrance was chock a block with cars.
> 
> I managed to get in behind an elderly man who couldn't get the pump to stretch to his car so he kept getting in his car and trying to move it nearer. Then he went into the shop to pay forgetting to put the cap on his tank. I think he was so stressed and embarrassed at holding everyone up and I just knew he was going to get in his car and drive off so I got out of my car and, when he came out of the shop and got into his car, I knocked on his window and told him what he'd done. A woman was literally screeching at the top of her voice at one the drivers who came in the exit.
> 
> Thankfully, once the elderly man had gone, I managed to get my petrol. When I went into the shop to pay, I said to the assistant what chaos it was outside. She totally ignored me and just smiled and gave me my receipt. She'd probably already heard it. Perhaps she was the only person there but it really needed someone to be sorting out the mess outside before someone's car got damaged or there was fisticuffs. I was really glad to leave.


I needed petrol yesterday too, my warning light came on on Saturday and I needed petrol to get to horse riding today (car said I could do 60 miles which is exactly how far round trip to riding is but I'd rather not run that gauntlet).

Anyhow by 6pm the queue wasn't bad, didn't have to wait much longer than normal (although maybe lucky as got longer whilst I was there). But they only had premium unleaded left (no diesel either), some people without filling up.

there are other petrol stations in the area but not knowing if they were any better I filled up with half a tank and left. I never normally only do half a tank… in office next week so will need more soon.

it's crazy!


----------



## slartibartfast

I'm changing bedcloths since yesterday, courtesy of few stubborn furry butts glued to it!


----------



## popcornsmum

OH got diesel no problem last night. We don't have the massive queues where we are!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

No massive queues up in the North East too - got fuel no problem at all


----------



## popcornsmum

The most giantest spider has just sprinted across the room and under the bed before I could capture it! Or Popcorn boop it! I can't even move my bed as it's too heavy so now I cannot possibly go to sleep knowing its under there! 
I'm going downstairs to sleep on the sofa with Mittens!!!! And hope that Popcorn locates and uses her aggression on the spider! 
She must have heard it under the bed as she suddenly jumped up from the carpet and tried sniffing it out but to no avail! Huge it was!!! And fast! Since when did spiders run so fast!?!


----------



## popcornsmum

Update! I sat up waiting to see if I could catch it and Popcorn did not let me down! She suddenly stared at the end of the bed (just stared of course no booping!) so I flung back the duvet and the bloomin massive thing was running under the duvet! Well I shrieked for OH to wake up so she did and nearly squashed Incey Wincey but I managed to grab the cup and trap him! Omg he is the biggest spider ever and is now out the window where he belongs!! And Popcorn is still looking for him!! Lol


----------



## Willow_Warren

@popcornsmum :Nailbitingunder the duvet… I have no words… I would be petrified…


----------



## Charity

Remind me never to come and stay at yours @popcornsmum. :Jawdrop I wouldn't have been in the room and definitely wouldn't have been able to pick him up, glass or no glass.

I remember a few years ago, I got up one morning and put my dressing gown on. I walked about for twenty minutes doing this and that and getting a cup of tea etc. then, suddenly, out of the corner of my eye, I saw movement on my shoulder. I looked and there was this huge wolf spider crawling over my shoulder. He must have been in the dressing gown when it was hung on the back of my bedroom door. Talk about panic stations, my instinct was to blow it very hard and it dropped onto the floor. I was more than slightly having hysterics and my OH had to remove it from the kitchen. The thought I had been walking around with it on my back for that length of time made me feel sick.

I've had a couple of smaller ones drop on me from the ceiling when I've been in bed.

:Nailbiting:Nailbiting:Nailbiting:Nailbiting


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> Remind me never to come and stay at yours @popcornsmum. :Jawdrop I wouldn't have been in the room and definitely wouldn't have been able to pick him up, glass or no glass.
> 
> I remember a few years ago, I got up one morning and put my dressing gown on. I walked about for twenty minutes doing this and that and getting a cup of tea etc. then, suddenly, out of the corner of my eye, I saw movement on my shoulder. I looked and there was this huge wolf spider crawling over my shoulder. He must have been in the dressing gown when it was hung on the back of my bedroom door. Talk about panic stations, my instinct was to blow it very hard and it dropped onto the floor. I was more than slightly having hysterics and my OH had to remove it from the kitchen. The thought I had been walking around with it on my back for that length of time made me feel sick.
> 
> I've had a couple of smaller ones drop on me from the ceiling when I've been in bed.
> 
> :Nailbiting:Nailbiting:Nailbiting:Nailbiting


Omg I couldn't cope with them dropping onto me!!! 
oh gosh that totally reminded me of when I lived at a friend's London flat and I had a shower, washed hair then grabbed a towel to wrap my hair up in and this huge spider crawled out and onto my face, I shrieked,, it dropped onto the floor, I dropped the towel and ran into the kitchen grabbing a glass and trapped the thing, then remembering my friend is scared of spiders left a post it note on the door advising her not to go in there but send her bf in to get it and put it out!!!!  she was forever grateful! Lol!!


----------



## ewelsh

No one will want to come to my house then  

I have millions of spiders, as fast as I put them outside, I find more. I don’t mind any creepy crawlies really, not a huge fan of snakes but have to tolerate them here, but really dislike maggots.


I think spiders are most disliked though


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well the 6 petrol stations I drove past this morning were all closed!


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> Update! I sat up waiting to see if I could catch it and Popcorn did not let me down! She suddenly stared at the end of the bed (just stared of course no booping!) so I flung back the duvet and the bloomin massive thing was running under the duvet! Well I shrieked for OH to wake up so she did and nearly squashed Incey Wincey but I managed to grab the cup and trap him! Omg he is the biggest spider ever and is now out the window where he belongs!! And Popcorn is still looking for him!! Lol


Oh no!!!!!!!!:Jawdrop
But. ....But...... But...........
He's a House spider!
That's akin to you slinging Mittens out the door!!:Woot


----------



## popcornsmum

SbanR said:


> Oh no!!!!!!!!:Jawdrop
> But. ....But...... But...........
> He's a House spider!
> That's akin to you slinging Mittens out the door!!:Woot


Mittens is cute, warm and purry!!! This spider other than being a bit furry too was a fast runner and was under the sodding duvet about to crawl up OHs leg!!


----------



## popcornsmum

SbanR said:


> Oh no!!!!!!!!:Jawdrop
> But. ....But...... But...........
> He's a House spider!
> That's akin to you slinging Mittens out the door!!:Woot


Our local Critter guy posted about spiders today and said it's a good job I hadn't seen the female ones as they're even bigger!!!!


----------



## Willow_Warren

I’m going to have to avoid this thread if we keep talking about spiders… my stomach is on knots… my nerves are wrecked and I’m even scared to go to bed now…

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

Let’s talk about frogs and toads :Hilarious

anyone have any safe old wives tales to deter them?


----------



## popcornsmum

ewelsh said:


> Let's talk about frogs and toads :Hilarious
> 
> anyone have any safe old wives tales to deter them?


Build a pond for them and fence them in?!? Lol


----------



## Willow_Warren

It’s 4am and there’s something in the room that Andre seems to think need chasing…my room is a mess and represents a floordrobe at the minute so I can’t see of find what he thinks is there 

but previous times this has been a huge spider and I can’t imagine he’s wrong this time

scared..: very scared


----------



## Cully

How about a snake or heron in your garden to deter frogs/toads? I suggest fake over real!!
Although I'm sure the pond dwellers eat the unmentionable 8 Leggers, so definitely have their uses.


----------



## ewelsh

I have snakes @Cully live ones, who aren't doing their jobs obviously, but hadn't thought about a heron, will they really work? there is one down the road who sits on the bank, I wonder if he would mind sitting in my garden for a while :Hilarious:Hilarious

last night we had awful showers, the frogs and toads were in their element


----------



## Charity

Willow_Warren said:


> It's 4am and there's something in the room that Andre seems to think need chasing…my room is a mess and represents a floordrobe at the minute so I can't see of find what he thinks is there
> 
> but previous times this has been a huge spider and I can't imagine he's wrong this time
> 
> scared..: very scared


Have you found out what it was? :Nailbiting


----------



## Willow_Warren

Charity said:


> Have you found out what it was? :Nailbiting


nope and I couldn't get back to sleep! I'm in the office now… wish me luck staying awake for the whole day


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> I have snakes @Cully live ones, who aren't doing their jobs obviously, but hadn't thought about a heron, will they really work? there is one down the road who sits on the bank, I wonder if he would mind sitting in my garden for a while :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> last night we had awful showers, the frogs and toads were in their element


Well herons and snakes are frogs/toads natural predators so should work.
I remember someone on TV (I think) saying a real heron kept pinching his koi carp from the pond. So he put a fake one in with the koi which scared off the real one.

My Chelsea (dog) used to chase the frogs up the garden then come to get me so I could pick it up to put back in the pond, bless her.

Oh have you got adders then? How do you manage to keep the dogs/cats away from them?


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> Well herons and snakes are frogs/toads natural predators so should work.
> I remember someone on TV (I think) saying a real heron kept pinching his koi carp from the pond. So he put a fake one in with the koi which scared off the real one.
> 
> My Chelsea (dog) used to chase the frogs up the garden then come to get me so I could pick it up to put back in the pond, bless her.
> 
> Oh have you got adders then? How do you manage to keep the dogs/cats away from them?


Only Adders once thankfully, I once spent the whole of August in Wellies and mowed my lawns within an inch of its life so the vibrations would scare the Adders off :Hilarious
We have grass snakes, stroppy things, they eat the toads and frogs plus my strawberries :Yawn. My old Labrador used to pick them up the snakes thinking they were sticks and bring them to me


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Only Adders once thankfully, I once spent the whole of August in Wellies and mowed my lawns within an inch of its life so the vibrations would scare the Adders off :Hilarious
> We have grass snakes, stroppy things, they eat the toads and frogs plus my strawberries :Yawn. My old Labrador used to pick them up the snakes thinking they were sticks and bring them to me


I'm glad it's only grass snakes now (shame about the strawberries).
Labs can be daft can't they. I was forever having to return a fluffy chick to my neighbour who kept poultry, after one had been lovingly brought to me.


----------



## Charity

We've had a slow worm living outside our bedroom for the past three months or so under some matting. We only saw him once until about a week ago when I happened to look out of the window and there he was sunning himself on the patio with Bunty patting him. :Jawdrop I shouted to my OH and he went out and picked him up and put him into next door's garden which is a jungle so he should be safer there as long as he avoids the dogs, foxes and straying cats.


----------



## ewelsh

Bunty patting a slow worm :Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

Actually @Charity get that slow worm back, they love to eat spiders completely harmless to cat and humans


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sat in bed listening to Greg on radio one…very excited as Daniel Craig is about to be on. We are off to see the new Bond later - to the matinee though, no way I am going at 8pm, it’s nearly three hours long! Excited


----------



## Willow_Warren

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sat in bed listening to Greg on radio one…very excited as Daniel Craig is about to be on. We are off to see the new Bond later - to the matinee though, no way I am going at 8pm, it's nearly three hours long! Excited


I'm thinking of going next week (again an early viewing).

Startling today I have the next week and a half off


----------



## ewelsh

Enjoy Bond @Mrs Funkin I bet it will be good. I feel for the next James Bond as Daniel Craig will be a hard act to follow. I have to wait for my husband to come home from work before I watch it.

@Willow_Warren enjoy your time off, feet up, tv on, read, eat chocolate, cuddle the cats, perfect


----------



## Willow_Warren

ewelsh said:


> @Willow_Warren enjoy your time off, feet up, tv on, read, eat chocolate, cuddle the cats, perfect


you have summed my day up… I'm watching bake off, I've had Lola cuddles (but she's now running about wanting the rain to stop). I've had chocolate (got a huge hotel chocolate gift box from work) and I'm now having cuddles with a slightly damp Andre (the rain didn't stop him going out). And it's not even 9am!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @ewelsh DC isn't the kind of man I would usually think is attractive but there is something about him as James Bond. I think he's my favourite Bond, as he's more true to the Bond in the books.

Enjoy your leave @Willow_Warren lollaxing is one of my favourite occupations


----------



## Cully

I received a package today from @slartibartfast .
May we introduce you to........








Deadringer.
She asked me for loads of photos to try and create a lookalike and really has, even down to Misty's pink and black toe beans, and the way she never does her cardi up properly.
Isn't she clever?


----------



## Willow_Warren

I wasn't going to mention it but I just had to share that I just unwrapped a whole box of cat paper clips (who doesn't love stationary)

my work colleagues have been so generous and kind for my birthday this year… I do have a pile of posh chocolate to eat my way through amongst many other items


----------



## slartibartfast

Cully said:


> I received a package today from @slartibartfast .
> May we introduce you to........
> View attachment 477223
> 
> Deadringer.
> She asked me for loads of photos to try and create a lookalike and really has, even down to Misty's pink and black toe beans, and the way she never does her cardi up properly.
> Isn't she clever?


I'm a hopeless case of cat feet fetishist, I just love those jelly beans, my babies have every single toe kissed few times a day. And Misty has such a beautiful beans, I was drooling over the pictures!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Charity said:


> We've had a slow worm living outside our bedroom for the past three months or so under some matting. We only saw him once until about a week ago when I happened to look out of the window and there he was sunning himself on the patio with Bunty patting him. :Jawdrop I shouted to my OH and he went out and picked him up and put him into next door's garden which is a jungle so he should be safer there as long as he avoids the dogs, foxes and straying cats.


I had a whole load of slow worms as a child, our garden used to be teeming with them! I remember having a bucket full of them and just picking them up and playing with them. I think that's why I'm not wary of snakes now as an adult.

I never see them around anymore.


----------



## Guest

I love the paper clips @Willow_Warren

Saw this yesterday on Instagram, no need to worry about these fellows if that was your visitor.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Lorks. James Bond. Wow.


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Lorks. James Bond. Wow.


Oh really! Better than all his others?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm really glad that I'd watched Spectre last night as a refresher (and Skyfall a couple of days ago) - ideally if you've got time, watch the other four DC films before you watch NTTD.

Better than the others? Not sure. I think he's such a brilliant Bond. I dread to think who will be next!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Does anyone else have a cat who doesn't like blankets or soft cuddly beds ? I've tried Lily with all sorts but she won't even try them ! 

When I got her I bought a lovely "teddy bear" fleece type doughnut bed and some new soft throws - she's ignored all of them, preferring to sleep on a dining room chair, armchair or the floor !
It's got to the point where she won't even sleep on my bed if I have a fluffy throw on it  She'll happily curl up on the cotton duvet cover but won't even put a paw on the throw. I've come to the conclusion that she must have had a nasty experience with a blanket in her previous life - either that or she's going through a sort of pussy cat menopause and is suffering with hot flushes


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm really glad that I'd watched Spectre last night as a refresher (and Skyfall a couple of days ago) - ideally if you've got time, watch the other four DC films before you watch NTTD.
> 
> Better than the others? Not sure. I think he's such a brilliant Bond. I dread to think who will be next!


I have heard rumours that Tom Hardy might be the next bond….. not for me he won't be.


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> Does anyone else have a cat who doesn't like blankets or soft cuddly beds ? I've tried Lily with all sorts but she won't even try them !
> 
> When I got her I bought a lovely "teddy bear" fleece type doughnut bed and some new soft throws - she's ignored all of them, preferring to sleep on a dining room chair, armchair or the floor !
> It's got to the point where she won't even sleep on my bed if I have a fluffy throw on it  She'll happily curl up on the cotton duvet cover but won't even put a paw on the throw. I've come to the conclusion that she must have had a nasty experience with a blanket in her previous life - either that or she's going through a sort of pussy cat menopause and is suffering with hot flushes


I have a similar problem with Misty who has rejected almost all of the nice soft beds and blankets offered.
I've come to the conclusion after watching her a lot that she is only happy and confident if there is something solid under foot. She puts a paw on something soft then backs off and looks for somewhere firmer. So I do understand how you feel with Lily.
She dislikes anything that is wobbly or her paws sink into, so much that she will go the long way round from A to B to avoid that sinking feeling.
She _will_ come onto my bed now and paddle a fluffy throw and settle to sleep, but only because she's finally got used to it.
I've lost count of the beds etc I've given away. It's like musical chairs here sometimes the way she changes where she sleeps.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> I have a similar problem with Misty who has rejected almost all of the nice soft beds and blankets offered.
> *I've come to the conclusion after watching her a lot that she is only happy and confident if there is something solid under foot. She puts a paw on something soft then backs off and looks for somewhere firmer. *So I do understand how you feel with Lily.
> She dislikes anything that is wobbly or her paws sink into, so much that she will go the long way round from A to B to avoid that sinking feeling.
> She _will_ come onto my bed now and paddle a fluffy throw and settle to sleep, but only because she's finally got used to it.
> I've lost count of the beds etc I've given away. It's like musical chairs here sometimes the way she changes where she sleeps.


I think it could be the same with Lily ! Maybe they've both had an experience where some thing soft gave way underneath them when they stepped on it that's made them doubly cautious ?


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> I think it could be the same with Lily ! Maybe they've both had an experience where some thing soft gave way underneath them when they stepped on it that's made them doubly cautious ?


I did think along those lines. I've got weak ankles so can only walk comfortably on hard surfaces. Grass or any uneven ground turns my ankles and causes pain. It's due to arthritis and many twisted ankles over the years, so age related. 
But Misty has had this dislike of walking on anything soft since she was a young kitten, so unlikely to be a joint problem like arthritis.
She did hurt herself while jumping for a Da Bird toy once when she landed badly so we've never played like that again. But her soft surface problem existed well before the Da Bird incident, so it can't be that.
The only other thing I can think of is that the family I got her from had 4 children under 10 yrs who used to handle the kittens very roughly, throwing them. So maybe she hurt her leg that way and for a while could only walk on a firm surface without feeling pain. I'm only guessing really.
By the way she dashes about during bouts of the zoomies she certainly doesn't show any signs of discomfort. So perhaps she's learnt to distrust anything that's not solid under foot due to pain she suffered as a kitten. Who knows! Maybe Lily has a similar tale to tell.
Hopefully Lily will learn to trust the soft blanket given time. Maybe you could try a small square of fleece (not folded) on the floor next to where she sleeps so she gets used to it.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> I did think along those lines. I've got weak ankles so can only walk comfortably on hard surfaces. Grass or any uneven ground turns my ankles and causes pain. It's due to arthritis and many twisted ankles over the years, so age related.
> But Misty has had this dislike of walking on anything soft since she was a young kitten, so unlikely to be a joint problem like arthritis.
> She did hurt herself while jumping for a Da Bird toy once when she landed badly so we've never played like that again. But her soft surface problem existed well before the Da Bird incident, so it can't be that.
> The only other thing I can think of is that the family I got her from had 4 children under 10 yrs who used to handle the kittens very roughly, throwing them. So maybe she hurt her leg that way and for a while could only walk on a firm surface without feeling pain. I'm only guessing really.
> By the way she dashes about during bouts of the zoomies she certainly doesn't show any signs of discomfort. So perhaps she's learnt to distrust anything that's not solid under foot due to pain she suffered as a kitten. Who knows! Maybe Lily has a similar tale to tell.
> Hopefully Lily will learn to trust the soft blanket given time. Maybe you could try a small square of fleece (not folded) on the floor next to where she sleeps so she gets used to it.


Apart from being similar in appearance I think Lily and Misty have similar character traits as well ! Lily is now 9 and shows no signs of any discomfort when she's having a fit of the zoomies either but she does love to play "rough" with Da Bird ! I have today got her to accept a small pad (dish drying mat !!!!) on the armchair in case she has another wee accident (see my other topic about her cystitis) and I hope she will eventually accept the throw on the bed - especially now the nights are getting colder.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Bertie'sMum said:


> Does anyone else have a cat who doesn't like blankets or soft cuddly beds ? I've tried Lily with all sorts but she won't even try them !
> 
> When I got her I bought a lovely "teddy bear" fleece type doughnut bed and some new soft throws - she's ignored all of them, preferring to sleep on a dining room chair, armchair or the floor !
> It's got to the point where she won't even sleep on my bed if I have a fluffy throw on it  She'll happily curl up on the cotton duvet cover but won't even put a paw on the throw. I've come to the conclusion that she must have had a nasty experience with a blanket in her previous life - either that or she's going through a sort of pussy cat menopause and is suffering with hot flushes


We bought Nova a nice bed for her to sleep in outside our bedroom door, but instead of sleeping in the lovely cuddly bed, she will just sleep on the floor next to it. We've tried different places and it is still ignored. The only place it will be slept in is the spare room on the windowsill. Weird cats!


----------



## popcornsmum

J. Dawson said:


> I love the paper clips @Willow_Warren
> 
> Saw this yesterday on Instagram, no need to worry about these fellows if that was your visitor.
> 
> View attachment 477230


Yep this is what we have!!! OMG I am blocking holes in the house now!!! Lol

Mittens ate one in the night as I found 2 legs on the lounge carpet this morning!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ewelsh said:


> I have heard rumours that Tom Hardy might be the next bond….. not for me he won't be.


Nah. No thanks. I might retire from watching Bond films now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Bertie'sMum said:


> Does anyone else have a cat who doesn't like blankets or soft cuddly beds ? I've tried Lily with all sorts but she won't even try them !
> 
> When I got her I bought a lovely "teddy bear" fleece type doughnut bed and some new soft throws - she's ignored all of them, preferring to sleep on a dining room chair, armchair or the floor !
> It's got to the point where she won't even sleep on my bed if I have a fluffy throw on it  She'll happily curl up on the cotton duvet cover but won't even put a paw on the throw. I've come to the conclusion that she must have had a nasty experience with a blanket in her previous life - either that or she's going through a sort of pussy cat menopause and is suffering with hot flushes


Not the only one, no BM. Oscar sleeps at night on the floor, not in a bed, nor on anything. He will occasionally in the daytime sleep in his tiny bed but more often than not he will be behind the sofa on the floor having a sleep.

The only time he likes a blanket is when he sits next to me on the sofa.


----------



## Emmasian

ewelsh said:


> I have snakes @Cully live ones, who aren't doing their jobs obviously, but hadn't thought about a heron, will they really work? there is one down the road who sits on the bank, I wonder if he would mind sitting in my garden for a while :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> last night we had awful showers, the frogs and toads were in their element


Gracious I would have thought it you acquire a heron it would be Lottie's dream kill!:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> We bought Nova a nice bed for her to sleep in outside our bedroom door, but instead of sleeping in the lovely cuddly bed, she will just sleep on the floor next to it. We've tried different places and it is still ignored. The only place it will be slept in is the spare room on the windowsill. Weird cats!


Maybe Nova doesn't like the smell. Have you tried sitting on it for a few hours so it smells of you or taking it into bed with you? I found I had to do that with a few things to make them smell more of me. Not sure what that says about my personal hygiene though!!


----------



## Cully

popcornsmum said:


> Yep this is what we have!!! OMG I am blocking holes in the house now!!! Lol
> 
> Mittens ate one in the night as I found 2 legs on the lounge carpet this morning!


Either that or there's a six legged p'd off spider somewhere.


----------



## popcornsmum

Cully said:


> Either that or there's a six legged p'd off spider somewhere.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## popcornsmum

I have had a lay in for the first time in 5 years and Popcorn lay on me and has clearly decided this is what makes her happy and purry and drooly! So basically the answer to all Popcorns issues are I just have to stay in bed all day!!


----------



## Cully

popcornsmum said:


> I have had a lay in for the first time in 5 years and Popcorn lay on me and has clearly decided this is what makes her happy and purry and drooly! So basically the answer to all Popcorns issues are I just have to stay in bed all day!!
> View attachment 477339


So pleased you're enjoying the new style Popcorn. She seems to be loving all the attention she's getting lately. It sounds like that may have been what she's been trying to tell you all along.


----------



## Charity

popcornsmum said:


> I have had a lay in for the first time in 5 years and Popcorn lay on me and has clearly decided this is what makes her happy and purry and drooly! So basically the answer to all Popcorns issues are I just have to stay in bed all day!!
> View attachment 477339


So that's why she's been so cranky all this time, you've never had a lie in with her. Explains everything.


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> So that's why she's been so cranky all this time, you've never had a lie in with her. Explains everything.


Haha!!! Although I think she had an ulterior motive!!! To be loving then wait til I move and steal my pillow!


----------



## popcornsmum

Cully said:


> So pleased you're enjoying the new style Popcorn. She seems to be loving all the attention she's getting lately. It sounds like that may have been what she's been trying to tell you all along.


She's always been offered attention but only accepts it on her terms!!!! Lol


----------



## Cully

popcornsmum said:


> She's always been offered attention but only accepts it on her terms!!!! Lol


She certainly seems to be enjoying it at the moment. Maybe you've accidentally hit on a magical formula. Long may it continue.


----------



## Britt

So sad that I cannot take part in the SS this year. Brexit sucks and taxes are too high for me to receive anything from the UK. I was so looking forward to it.
I will buy myself and the cats a little something and put the mini parcels under the tree 

Sorry but I had to vent. This is so depressing


----------



## popcornsmum

Britt said:


> So sad that I cannot take part in the SS this year. Brexit sucks and taxes are too high for me to receive anything from the UK. I was so looking forward to it.
> I will buy myself and the cats a little something and put the mini parcels under the tree
> 
> Sorry but I had to vent. This is so depressing


Sadly with Brexit lots of things have increased in price it's frustrating but nothing we can change right now. My partner ships things for work and just a small parcel can now cost £20-30 when it use to be £12. She says its like 3 x the cost to ship to Europe. So if I were you I'd make the most of the beautiful Xmas markets you have over there and treat the kitties and yourself! I'd love nothing more than to wander round a Xmas Market eating a warm pretzel, eating gingerbread, drinking a hot chocolate and choosing beautiful decoration for a little mini tree or just to hang up on the wall. Christmas is what you choose to make it Britt so make it special for yourself this year. X


----------



## Guest

@Britt 
I agree with @popcornsmum. That said, why not join in the lucky dip and pay the cost of shipping. I think the parcels may be smaller than the Secret Santa but still fun.


----------



## Britt

J. Dawson said:


> @Britt
> I agree with @popcornsmum. That said, why not join in the lucky dip and pay the cost of shipping. I think the parcels may be smaller than the Secret Santa but still fun.


Count me in for the lucky dip. Thank you thank you thank you xx


----------



## popcornsmum

I just got stung by a bloomin wasp! We had literally walked 2 minutes to the woodland to collect leaves to make a nature picture and I held up my phone to take pics of the child who was stomping in the mud! The evil wasp must have flown up my sleeve before flying out as i lowered my arm and stinging me right on the join between my thumb and hand so of course I can't bend my thumb! Ffs! :Arghh it's so sore too! It's been 23 years since my last wasp sting which was terribly embarrassing because it happened to fly in thro a window and straight down my top whilst I gave a little talk to a group of parents and children who were coming into hospital for ops and I had to run out of the room, flung my polo shirt off in the hallway to get the wasp out of my bra! So yeah actually reading this back it could have actually been worse today!


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> I just got stung by a bloomin wasp! We had literally walked 2 minutes to the woodland to collect leaves to make a nature picture and I held up my phone to take pics of the child who was stomping in the mud! The evil wasp must have flown up my sleeve before flying out as i lowered my arm and stinging me right on the join between my thumb and hand so of course I can't bend my thumb! Ffs! :Arghh it's so sore too! It's been 23 years since my last wasp sting which was terribly embarrassing because it happened to fly in thro a window and straight down my top whilst I gave a little talk to a group of parents and children who were coming into hospital for ops and I had to run out of the room, flung my polo shirt off in the hallway to get the wasp out of my bra! So yeah actually reading this back it could have actually been worse today!


I'm sorry it hurts and your thumb is *#*!! 
Couldn't help at the picture you painted of the last time you were stung. ROFL.

And still chuckling


----------



## Cully

Don't like the fact you got stung PM but it does paint quite a picture. I hink you're very brave. The sight or sound of a wasp has me running for the hills!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Do all cats like oil/fat or is it just my lunatic? Just caught Barney licking olive oil off a spoon in the sink


----------



## ewelsh

BarneyBobCat said:


> Do all cats like oil/fat or is it just my lunatic? Just caught Barney licking olive oil off a spoon in the sink


:Hilarious:Hilarious Join the club, Libby loves Olive oil :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Willow_Warren

BarneyBobCat said:


> Do all cats like oil/fat or is it just my lunatic? Just caught Barney licking olive oil off a spoon in the sink


olive oil… he has good taste at least!


----------



## Emmasian

My guys love mayonnaise, especially Freya. I have to shut her out of the room if there's mayo in the mix as she will bully the consumer and trumpet at their head


----------



## BarneyBobCat

We have found him with his face planted in butter. Any fat from meat we are cooking is like crack to him


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Emmasian said:


> My guys love mayonnaise, especially Freya. I have to shut her out of the room if there's mayo in the mix as she will bully the consumer and trumpet at their head


Mayo?! Thats an odd one - I haven't noticed Barney going for that


----------



## Willow_Warren

Lola cannot be trusted with Parmesan!


----------



## LittleEms

It's cream cheese here, or brie! Bee once ran off with an entire chunk of brie  I did chase her down for that as she was little and didn't want any upset tums!


----------



## Cully

I wish Misty was interested in fat, then maybe it would be easier to get tablets into her. Any tips gratefully received.


----------



## Emmasian

Teddy is also into eggs big time. I had eggs for tea tonight and he made such an obnoxious lunge to steal them from my plate that I had to tell him off, little monster! He'd just had a mammoth bowl of Animonda and scoffed the lot


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, husband’s auntie’s cat lived until she was 18 on a diet of cooked coley fillets, the occasional cat biscuit and butter! I think that why she thought I was mental when she looked after him when we used to be able to go away…


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Okay. Totally completely and utterly trivial but the other day in Costco they had these extra long slim hot water bottles. It's honestly one of the best tenners I've ever spent! Especially with the energy prices going up so much…


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> Okay. Totally completely and utterly trivial but the other day in Costco they had these extra long slim hot water bottles. It's honestly one of the best tenners I've ever spent! Especially with the energy prices going up so much…
> 
> View attachment 477946


My friend has one, so have been trying to copy her to no avail! So annoying I can't find them on sale here


----------



## LittleEms

Mrs Funkin said:


> Okay. Totally completely and utterly trivial but the other day in Costco they had these extra long slim hot water bottles. It's honestly one of the best tenners I've ever spent! Especially with the energy prices going up so much…
> 
> View attachment 477946


Oh those things are amazing! I have one from YuYu that has a ribbon thing so I can tie it onto me haha.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

lullabydream said:


> My friend has one, so have been trying to copy her to no avail! So annoying I can't find them on sale here


I've seen them in Dunelm - might have to back and get one on @Mrs Funkin's recommendation


----------



## Cully

I've got a long wheatbag, like a small door draught excluder, and it's a godsend. I just pop it in the mic then wrap it around whatever is cold. Only negative is it doesn't stay hot for very long like a water bottle.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've got one of them too, @Cully. They don't stay warm for that long though and it's certainly not long enough to go from the tips of my toes to above my knees.

@Bertie'sMum I just googled and they do a teddy bear fleece one, might get one for hubster for Crimbo  I'd never seen them before until Costco the other day.


----------



## SbanR

I make my own rice bag
Cost: price of a guest towel, bag of economy rice.
Needle and thread from sewing box.
Voila!


----------



## ewelsh

Anyone else getting big adverts at top of page on pet forum! 


Mods? Can this be removed?


----------



## QOTN

ewelsh said:


> Anyone else getting big adverts at top of page on pet forum!
> Mods? Can this be removed?


I have just tried to start a conversation with somebody and the ad takes up half the screen. I can't cope with that flashing about all the time.


----------



## ewelsh

QOTN said:


> I have just tried to start a conversation with somebody and the ad takes up half the screen. I can't cope with that flashing about all the time.


It's so annoying, I keep clicking the x but the damn advert keeps coming up on full screen


----------



## ewelsh

I need a rant, I have just had a row with the recycling bin man, he put a green label on my wheelie bin saying they won’t take my rubbish today because I have soft plastics in it. The plastics say recycle, now I have to Wade through a months worth of rubbish sifting out soft plastics and paper! I can’t put paper in my cardboard paper bin because it’s full. :Banghead 

now I’m going to send a strong worded email to my council, not that it will help me and my rubbish but it will make me feel better.


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> I need a rant, I have just had a row with the recycling bin man, he put a green label on my wheelie bin saying they won't take my rubbish today because I have soft plastics in it. The plastics say recycle, now I have to Wade through a months worth of rubbish sifting out soft plastics and paper! I can't put paper in my cardboard paper bin because it's full. :Banghead
> 
> now I'm going to send a strong worded email to my council, not that it will help me and my rubbish but it will make me feel better.


It makes me mad too. There are 31 residents here who use the same bins and it only takes one (bear in mind they are elderly and many a bit not quite with it) and the recycle bin isn't emptied.
I try my best to pick out stuff that shouldn't be in there with my grabber, but it isn't always possible. 
Just another jobsworth who could so easily use a bit of common sense and remove the offending item. Usually a plastic bag which should have gone in the landfill bin.


----------



## Guest

The adverts would not be so bad but they are moving/motion adverts. Very annoying. I can see people coming on site less, as if you click it to go away it pops up again if you stay online. 
I avoid news sites with pop up adverts like that.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ewelsh said:


> Anyone else getting big adverts at top of page on pet forum!
> 
> Mods? Can this be removed?


I've found that when I get them I quickly scroll to the bottom of the page and they then disappear from the top and the page goes back to normal  weird or what ??


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Recycling is 1) so confusing and 2) something I'm consciously trying to improve on. We went to our recycling plant recently and I learnt lots. Our plant is different because it does glass, which changes how things are (for eg we can't put tops on our bottles even though the bottles themselves say to recycle with them on).

I'm so pleased now that nearly all large Tesco stores are accepting soft plastics…I took photos of what the outside of it says and I took a big bag of soft plastics last week, which would have gone to landfill otherwise  I believe co-op and sainsburys are doing similar but Tesco have a huge cage.


----------



## ewelsh

That is brilliant @Mrs Funkin you are very lucky, no such luck around here.

I am obsessed with recycling, all these years our council have taken "all recycling" Today on, they are not! I am fuming. The thin plastic film on the strawberry packet, a quiche box ( vegan and recyclable) stopped them taking my rubbish :Banghead


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Do you not have any of these bigger shops near you @ewelsh ? I know you are rural but I forget how rural "rural" is sometimes. That is a weird word when you type it three times...!

Our recycling in West Sussex is getting better - but they are not promoting the soft recycling via supermarkets at all which infuriates me. I have asked them why not and they said they need to investigate what happens to it - more likely they don't make money from it (which they do from other recycling) so don't promote it. Apparently we are getting food recycling soon, which is pleasing. When we lived in West London the recycling was brilliant - they even took clothes and shoes that weren't good enough to donate to a charity shop.

I have become quite obsessed with it, too. And water use. And food waste. Speaking of which, must go and peel my slightly floppy parsnips to make into soup for lunch.


----------



## Guest

There was an article not long ago, I think BBC. They mentioned that most items put for recycling are not recycled due to lack of facilities to process that type/size of material. Basically, the smaller the less likely.
Milk/juice cartons, big plastic fizzy drink bottles, cardboard etc are more likely to be processed. Most plastic unfortunately is not reused. 
I try to buy items made from recyclables, to help make more of a market for it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes the size of things is really important @J. Dawson as I learnt at the recycling visit. Essentially at ours, any plastics (like, for example the lid of a bottle, or a plastic snap on top on a pot of yoghurt or something) which are smaller than a jam jar lid end up muddled up in the glass recycling, due to the sorting process (basically a tumble drier with holes in). This then contaminates the glass for recycling and reduces the price that can be charged for it.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Do you not have any of these bigger shops near you @ewelsh ? I know you are rural but I forget how rural "rural" is sometimes. That is a weird word when you type it three times...!
> 
> Our recycling in West Sussex is getting better - but they are not promoting the soft recycling via supermarkets at all which infuriates me. I have asked them why not and they said they need to investigate what happens to it - more likely they don't make money from it (which they do from other recycling) so don't promote it.* Apparently we are getting food recycling soon, which is pleasing. *When we lived in West London the recycling was brilliant - they even took clothes and shoes that weren't good enough to donate to a charity shop.
> 
> I have become quite obsessed with it, too. And water use. And food waste. Speaking of which, must go and peel my slightly floppy parsnips to make into soup for lunch.


Not if you've got foxes in the area  We've had food recycling caddies for ages and without fail, every collection day the foxes come along and upturn the caddies to get at the food ! They've worked out how to open the caddie even though they have handles that lock down over the lids. We now have to wait until the morning of collection day before putting them out otherwise our front gardens are covered in unmentionable rotting food  One of the foxes (vixen I think) is clever enough to open the caddy, pick up the full recyclable bag inside and trot off with it - her version of "takeaway" perhaps !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ewelsh

We are rural rural rural @Mrs Funkin :Hilarious

There is a big Tesco 40 min drive away on a rare good day, 60-90 mins on normal days, so I guess I will be saving soft plastics myself now and doing a monthly run. Most of my rubbish is from the pets 

I try and buy organic and loose where every possible, but these supermarkets clingfilm the most ridiculous things on times.
I am vegetarian which is easy but all my gluten free stuff is flipping packaged like Almond milk, which doesn't class as cardboard or plastic apparently according to my bin man

Yet….










drives one mad on times


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I get so frustrated with it all. It's the fact that each council is so different - we were categorically told NO pizza boxes as there's grease on the bottom as they don't use the liners any longer. Then on recyclenow on FB they say "yes" to recycling pizza boxes, greasy or not. The same as bottles that say on the side "recycle me with the lid on" - our council says absolutely no to bottles with lids. We can do tetra packs though, perhaps you should parcel up 2kg worth for £3.20 and send them to me @ewelsh  Probably cheaper to do that for all the pet pouches too for soft plastics - as two hours driving plus petrol must surely be more costly than a small parcel!

When the teracycle pet pouch recycling got suspended through the height of Covid I was so unhappy about it. Now at least it can go in soft plastics, which is a massive improvement as our teracycle point was 15 miles away and they stopped the individual collections.


----------



## Arny

Maybe you could set up terracycle points for your area?
My vet has just put out a box for all plastic pet food packaging. I think someone in the town organised it rather than the vets.

I do need to do better as at the moment we throw away crisp packets etc, its finding the people who collect them and getting their contact details!
I have hundreds of blister packs as it was suggested the vet was also going to set up a collection for them too so I started saving but turns out they're not so no idea what to do with them now.


----------



## ewelsh

Thank you @Mrs Funkin that is ridiculously kind of you, but you would be inundated :Hilarious poor Oscar Woo won't be able to move for boxes!

I will bag up and my husband when on leave  when he goes to see his mother and father can do the trip. He is obsessed with recycling too so won't mind.

I have lived in Powys, Shropshire, Wiltshire, two different districts of Lincolnshire and all are different

I love filling out surveys with supermarkets when they ask for my opinion on how they can do better. Waitrose are sick of me :Hilarious


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> We are rural rural rural @Mrs Funkin :Hilarious
> 
> There is a big Tesco 40 min drive away on a rare good day, 60-90 mins on normal days, so I guess I will be saving soft plastics myself now and doing a monthly run. Most of my rubbish is from the pets
> 
> I try and buy organic and loose where every possible, but these supermarkets clingfilm the most ridiculous things on times.
> I am vegetarian which is easy but all my gluten free stuff is flipping packaged like Almond milk, which doesn't class as cardboard or plastic apparently according to my bin man
> 
> Yet….
> 
> View attachment 477974
> 
> 
> drives one mad on times


As a fellow gluten free person, it drives me mad how much unnecessary packaging they use on gluten free products!


----------



## ewelsh

Bethanjane22 said:


> As a fellow gluten free person, it drives me mad how much unnecessary packaging they use on gluten free products!


I have written to as many as I can asking for different packaging


----------



## popcornsmum

ewelsh said:


> We are rural rural rural @Mrs Funkin :Hilarious
> 
> There is a big Tesco 40 min drive away on a rare good day, 60-90 mins on normal days, so I guess I will be saving soft plastics myself now and doing a monthly run. Most of my rubbish is from the pets
> 
> I try and buy organic and loose where every possible, but these supermarkets clingfilm the most ridiculous things on times.
> I am vegetarian which is easy but all my gluten free stuff is flipping packaged like Almond milk, which doesn't class as cardboard or plastic apparently according to my bin man
> 
> Yet….
> 
> View attachment 477974
> 
> 
> drives one mad on times


We drink oat and Soya milk and it's really frustrating we can't recycle the cartons!! Drives me mad! 
And we are the same all our rubbish is from the kitties!!! At least Popcorns 14 tin cans a week can be washed and recycled!


----------



## popcornsmum

Our council are a bit random and only take literally cardboard, paper and a few other recycling bits but no glass and no glass recycling bins anywhere near us!!


----------



## Willow_Warren

What’s more of you want to use the recycling logos on pack they have to pay for membership to OPRL!

And back to hot water bottles I saw a long one on the Lakeland site… it was about £22, no idea how that compares to elsewhere


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m just chuckling at how exciting I am (not!)…all thrilled at a long hottie and soft plastic recycling.

I’m sure I used to be more fun…


----------



## ewelsh

I'll join your club @Mrs Funkin the highlight of my week is mowing the lawns :Hilarious


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Willow_Warren said:


> What's more of you want to use the recycling logos on pack they have to pay for membership to OPRL!
> 
> And back to hot water bottles I saw a long one on the Lakeland site… it was about £22, no idea how that compares to elsewhere


the Dunelm ones are £12 and £14 depending on the fabric cover


----------



## lullabydream

Bertie'sMum said:


> the Dunelm ones are £12 and £14 depending on the fabric cover


Am such a child recommended to my youngest the koala would make a good Xmas present!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

lullabydream said:


> Am such a child recommended to my youngest the koala would make a good Xmas present!


think I might contact Dunelm and suggest that they do a "Cat" one - I'm sure it would sell out immediately


----------



## Lurcherlad

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yes the size of things is really important @J. Dawson as I learnt at the recycling visit. Essentially at ours, any plastics (like, for example the lid of a bottle, or a plastic snap on top on a pot of yoghurt or something) which are smaller than a jam jar lid end up muddled up in the glass recycling, due to the sorting process (basically a tumble drier with holes in). This then contaminates the glass for recycling and reduces the price that can be charged for it.


That's annoying. I go to great pains to put all the lids in, having crushed the plastic bottles if possible.

Now I know that, I'm going to use one large empty plastic bottle and fill that with all the lids and small plastic then put a lid on that before putting in with my recycling. Maybe then it will survive the sorting process and be recycled?

Our glass is collected as a separate entity but who know what happens once it's left my kerb?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Saw this in a mag … great idea for a free cat tower


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Lurcherlad said:


> That's annoying. I go to great pains to put all the lids in, having crushed the plastic bottles if possible.
> 
> Now I know that, I'm going to use one large empty plastic bottle and fill that with all the lids and small plastic then put a lid on that before putting in with my recycling. Maybe then it will survive the sorting process and be recycled?
> 
> Our glass is collected as a separate entity but who know what happens once it's left my kerb?


You just need to check your local recycling @Lurcherlad - it may well be fine to put your lids on. The reason ours doesn't is because the plant processes glass (which many don't apparently). Have you got a sticker on your recycling bin with details on it?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Mrs Funkin said:


> You just need to check your local recycling @Lurcherlad - it may well be fine to put your lids on. The reason ours doesn't is because the plant processes glass (which many don't apparently). Have you got a sticker on your recycling bin with details on it?


I'll check again when I'm home … it keeps changing


----------



## Jaf

A small piece of good news. After 6 years Blanca has had a stroke! She's been going in-and-out of my feet for a while now, and miaowing from the window ledge. This evening she stuck herself under my hand and practically stroked herself and then headbutted me (I always put my hand to her height but never try to touch her). Ahhhhh.


----------



## popcornsmum

I'm ever so slightly panicking that a false widow spider fell into the house off the back door frame yesterday and before I could catch it and lob it out (or stamp on it!) It scuttled under the skirting board :Facepalm
Obviously I used an entire bottle of body shop peppermint foot spray trying to aim it thro the tiny gap said spider went in which has resulted in my kitchen door/floor/wall smelling of peppermint! Meanwhile whilst I went outside to see if it had miracously escaped somehow, Madam decided to barge her way into the kitchen, jump up and open the bloomin back door whilst landing in the peppermint spray id got everywhere! I then panicked thinking Popcorn would get harmed from the spray so chased her up the stairs to try and get her so I could check her paws to which she responded with a boop and hiss. :Banghead Anyway she's totally fine and I presume the spider is too! :Hungover


----------



## Charity

popcornsmum said:


> I'm ever so slightly panicking that a false widow spider fell into the house off the back door frame yesterday and before I could catch it and lob it out (or stamp on it!) It scuttled under the skirting board :Facepalm
> Obviously I used an entire bottle of body shop peppermint foot spray trying to aim it thro the tiny gap said spider went in which has resulted in my kitchen door/floor/wall smelling of peppermint! Meanwhile whilst I went outside to see if it had miracously escaped somehow, Madam decided to barge her way into the kitchen, jump up and open the bloomin back door whilst landing in the peppermint spray id got everywhere! I then panicked thinking Popcorn would get harmed from the spray so chased her up the stairs to try and get her so I could check her paws to which she responded with a boop and hiss. :Banghead Anyway she's totally fine and I presume the spider is too! :Hungover


Aren't they a pain. We've got one of those hanging from the guttering outside our bedroom window which I open every day for Bunty and Toppy to go out. It's obviously a nocturnal spider as when I pull the curtains back every morning, there it is hanging and beavering away making it's web then it disappears when the sun comes up. I keep telling Bunty and Toppy to hurry up so I can close the window again, not that they take any notice of course.  Because I keep moaning about it and worrying it will come indoors, my OH went out on Monday and brushed all the guttering. Didn't see it Tuesday but then, yesterday, there it was again. :Jawdrop My only worry about moving them on is where are they moving on to? I like to know where my enemy is.


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> A small piece of good news. After 6 years Blanca has had a stroke! She's been going in-and-out of my feet for a while now, and miaowing from the window ledge. This evening she stuck herself under my hand and practically stroked herself and then headbutted me (I always put my hand to her height but never try to touch her). Ahhhhh.


Brilliant news, quite a breakthrough. Although I did have to read it 3 times to understand properly which kind of stroke you meant.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Aren't they a pain. We've got one of those hanging from the guttering outside our bedroom window which I open every day for Bunty and Toppy to go out. It's obviously a nocturnal spider as when I pull the curtains back every morning, there it is hanging and beavering away making it's web then it disappears when the sun comes up. I keep telling Bunty and Toppy to hurry up so I can close the window again, not that they take any notice of course.  Because I keep moaning about it and worrying it will come indoors, my OH went out on Monday and brushed all the guttering. Didn't see it Tuesday but then, yesterday, there it was again. :Jawdrop My only worry about moving them on is where are they moving on to? I like to know where my enemy is.


We've got a persistent one who makes his web across the door to the communal laundry, which means the first person out in the morning gets a face full.
It doesn't put him off though as it's rebuilt the following morning.


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> I'm ever so slightly panicking that a false widow spider fell into the house off the back door frame yesterday and before I could catch it and lob it out (or stamp on it!) It scuttled under the skirting board :Facepalm
> Obviously I used an entire bottle of body shop peppermint foot spray trying to aim it thro the tiny gap said spider went in which has resulted in my kitchen door/floor/wall smelling of peppermint! Meanwhile whilst I went outside to see if it had miracously escaped somehow, Madam decided to barge her way into the kitchen, jump up and open the bloomin back door whilst landing in the peppermint spray id got everywhere! I then panicked thinking Popcorn would get harmed from the spray so chased her up the stairs to try and get her so I could check her paws to which she responded with a boop and hiss. :Banghead Anyway she's totally fine and I presume the spider is too! :Hungover


It's great to start the day with a.
Thank you:Hilarious


----------



## popcornsmum

Totally not relevant to cats or anything else but we saw Princess Anne today! In the pouring rain my son insisted we wait an hour for her helicopter to take off from a school playing field!  I'm still frozen cold as I got proper drenched standing there waiting! Wouldn't have fancied flying in this awful stormy weather though rather her than me!


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> Totally not relevant to cats or anything else but we saw Princess Anne today! In the pouring rain my son insisted we wait an hour for her helicopter to take off from a school playing field!  I'm still frozen cold as I got proper drenched standing there waiting! Wouldn't have fancied flying in this awful stormy weather though rather her than me!


She would have called you a fool! Especially as you had to wait in the rain.
Anyone remember her making a comment about the people who waited to see the royal family going to church ( up in Scotland I think)

Or was it the helicopter taking off that he wanted to see? That makes more sense


----------



## popcornsmum

SbanR said:


> She would have called you a fool! Especially as you had to wait in the rain.
> Anyone remember her making a comment about the people who waited to see the royal family going to church ( up in Scotland I think)
> 
> Or was it the helicopter taking off that he wanted to see? That makes more sense


Haha yep totally the helicopter!! It did make me chuckle when the pilot lay a towel on the floor of the back of the helicopter before he stepped into it. Obviously can't have a dirty floor! Lol 
I have to be completely honest I'm not a fan of the royals but I was quite excited to see a helicopter up so close and decided it was the perfect learning opportunity about how they work! Lol


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> Haha yep totally the helicopter!! It did make me chuckle when the pilot lay a towel on the floor of the back of the helicopter before he stepped into it. Obviously can't have a dirty floor! Lol
> I have to be completely honest I'm not a fan of the royals but I was quite excited to see a helicopter up so close and decided it was the perfect learning opportunity about how they work! Lol


A medical helicopter once landed in a field near my house. It attracted quite a crowd!
Needless to say, I was in that crowd


----------



## Jaf

Blanca did it again, came for a stroke before her food. Goodness don't they make your heart melt? She's going to be quite talkative I think, like her brother Frank.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Can't believe we're still talking about spiders 

I mentioned a while back that Lola was suffering from pillow foot, she's been on antibiotics for over 4 weeks now and had a vet check up this week! Wanted to see the same vet again so we made a slightly longer journey up to stoney Stratford. Me being me didn't realise there was a car park out the back so parked on the high street and had a short walk with Lola in her carrier down the quiet end of the high street. Lola was very interested in what was around her… bless…

there were some nice independent shops (msg have to go back one day), and saw these cute cat planters in the shop window










The vet also confirmed that lola was making good improvement and he doesn't need to see her again unless I notice deterioration. She was also told that she was a very good girl… which went to her head and she was very savvy for the rest of the day

Lola has been lovely recently and so very much more active, I feel bad the her paws may have been swollen and sore for longer than i realised 

Hannah x


----------



## Charity

Willow_Warren said:


> Can't believe we're still talking about spiders
> 
> I mentioned a while back that Lola was suffering from pillow foot, she's been on antibiotics for over 4 weeks now and had a vet check up this week! Wanted to see the same vet again so we made a slightly longer journey up to stoney Stratford. Me being me didn't realise there was a car park out the back so parked on the high street and had a short walk with Lola in her carrier down the quiet end of the high street. Lola was very interested in what was around her… bless…
> 
> there were some nice independent shops (msg have to go back one day), and saw these cute cat planters in the shop window
> 
> View attachment 478082
> 
> 
> The vet also confirmed that lola was making good improvement and he doesn't need to see her again unless I notice deterioration. She was also told that she was a very good girl… which went to her head and she was very savvy for the rest of the day
> 
> Lola has been lovely recently and so very much more active, I feel bad the her paws may have been swollen and sore for longer than i realised
> 
> Hannah x


Glad Lola got a good report and is doing OK. Love those planters


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You are a good girl, Lola. What an adventure too, walking up the high street being admired  pleased that your tootsies are doing well.


----------



## Guest

Oh I like those planters @Willow_Warren 
Glad Lolas tootsies are on the mend.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Flipping heck, a fox got stuck in our garden last night and this morning we found a poop on the path…easier to clean than on the grass to be fair.

Then one of next doors cats has taken to coming in our garden between 5-6am, as he wakes his owner picking the carpet so he lets him out…he’s been pooping in our planter (the soil is nice) so we put netting over the soil and this morning he’s pooped on that  

So two lots of non-family poop to clear up already before 8am. Honestly.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Talking poop! I had to fill the rather large holes Chime had dug in the lawn, I need to returf / reseed but in the mean time Andre has used it as a pooping station! I suppose at least it’s “family” poop… but he makes no effort to cover but has disturbed my careful filling of hole (by hole I mean the startings of a burrow, it took a couple of buckets off compost to fill it)


----------



## ewelsh

@Mrs Funkin I sympathise, it's not nice is it.

I have a special bucket and scoop, I have to do poop patrol every morning, badger poop, cat poop, dog poop, fox poop ( which Dolly loves :Banghead )

what a glamorous life I lead


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Flipping heck, a fox got stuck in our garden last night and this morning we found a poop on the path…easier to clean than on the grass to be fair.
> 
> Then one of next doors cats has taken to coming in our garden between 5-6am, as he wakes his owner picking the carpet so he lets him out…he's been pooping in our planter (the soil is nice) so we put netting over the soil and this morning he's pooped on that
> 
> So two lots of non-family poop to clear up already before 8am. Honestly.


Local fox uses both my front and back gardens as latrines  as do a couple of the local cats (Lily doesn't go out yet so I know it's not her poop) so I can regularly be seen on "poo patrol", plastic bag in one hand and old trowel in the other, checking the lawn and borders !


----------



## SbanR

@Willow_Warren how is your dad, and Mr Pussykins. I hope he's not finding it too difficult to adjust. Xx


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Flipping heck, a fox got stuck in our garden last night and this morning we found a poop on the path…easier to clean than on the grass to be fair.
> 
> Then one of next doors cats has taken to coming in our garden between 5-6am, as he wakes his owner picking the carpet so he lets him out…he's been pooping in our planter (the soil is nice) so we put netting over the soil and this morning he's pooped on that
> 
> So two lots of non-family poop to clear up already before 8am. Honestly.


Great start to the day @Mrs Funkin :Yuck


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Flipping heck, a fox got stuck in our garden last night and this morning we found a poop on the path…easier to clean than on the grass to be fair.
> 
> Then one of next doors cats has taken to coming in our garden between 5-6am, as he wakes his owner picking the carpet so he lets him out…he's been pooping in our planter (the soil is nice) so we put netting over the soil and this morning he's pooped on that
> 
> So two lots of non-family poop to clear up already before 8am. Honestly.


Try incense sticks sticking upright in the soil. It worked for my neighbour.


----------



## Jaf

I'm cold. Anyone recommend a warm winter trouser?


----------



## ewelsh

Fleece joggers @Jaf I bought my mum cotton traders ones and she says she is snug as a bug and super comfy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

What with worrying about a certain Furry Little Man (who for once isn't in this house!) and worrying about a lady from work, I've not slept very well the last few nights. 

Tonight with today's running, celebratory fizz drinking and being knackered, I'm hoping for a good sleep


----------



## lullabydream

I can't believe sometimes how kind people are to me. 

I dropped in to see my beautician as have been having a few pampering bits to keep me happy, and something to do.

Well ended up with a coffee, and a free haircut. Nothing drastic just a trim. The beautician whose also a hairdresser and knew I would stick to my normal place after just hadn't the energy to phone.

She did it through pure kindness to help me feel better. Am just so touched by everyone, people here in this forum and those around me. It really shows how small things can make a difference


----------



## popcornsmum

I'm having a stress because I have to go home for a while and leave Popcorn and Mittens, albeit with OH but still they're my babies  I looked into taking Mittens with us (Popcorns well Popcorn!) but Easyjet don't allow animals sadly so he has to stay here for the moment. They're kept separate still for the most part so I have been spending my days up and down with each of them and I am going to miss them dreadfully


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> I'm having a stress because I have to go home for a while and leave Popcorn and Mittens, albeit with OH but still they're my babies  I looked into taking Mittens with us (Popcorns well Popcorn!) but Easyjet don't allow animals sadly so he has to stay here for the moment. They're kept separate still for the most part so I have been spending my days up and down with each of them and I am going to miss them dreadfully


Hope everything turns out ok for you. Babies will be fine with OH


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Jaf said:


> I'm cold. Anyone recommend a warm winter trouser?


thermal "long johns" (underwear like leggings) but under trousers keeps me extra toasty !


----------



## Charity

@Jaf, I would go with fleecy trousers, I've got Cotton Traders and they are really comfortable, I'm hardly ever out of them.


----------



## Cully

@Jaf , remember that several thin layers will keep you warmer than one thick outer layer. My legs are prone to feeling cold, so wear leggings plus which are fine on warm days, but once it starts to get chilly I put a pair of warmer trousers (usually joggers) on top and that keeps me toasty. If it's very cold I add a layer of thermals too. 
I think the reasoning is that when warm air is trapped between each layer of clothing it can't escape and so is warmer.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> @Jaf , remember that several thin layers will keep you warmer than one thick outer layer. My legs are prone to feeling cold, so wear leggings plus which are fine on warm days, but once it starts to get chilly I put a pair of warmer trousers (usually joggers) on top and that keeps me toasty. If it's very cold I add a layer of thermals too.
> I think the reasoning is that when warm air is trapped between each layer of clothing it can't escape and so is warmer.


I've tried that with jumpers but had to give it up as felt uncomfortably stiff


----------



## Emmasian

Willow_Warren said:


> Talking poop! I had to fill the rather large holes Chime had dug in the lawn, I need to returf / reseed but in the mean time Andre has used it as a pooping station! I suppose at least it's "family" poop… but he makes no effort to cover but has disturbed my careful filling of hole (by hole I mean the startings of a burrow, it took a couple of buckets off compost to fill it)


A "pooping station":Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Jaf

I've ordered some fleecy joggers. I think I thought that they were only for people what jog, though I do have ski trousers for when it's super cold and I don't ski either. Tiny brain!

Been lovely during the day, just chilly at night but not lighting the wood fire yet (haven't even got the firewood yet). Yesterday had Sausage, Mari and Ollie sitting on various bits of me. Bliss. Put the gas fire on for a bit but it's one of those portable fires, bottled gas and no chimney. Must get a new carbon monoxide tester.


----------



## ewelsh

Jaf said:


> I've ordered some fleecy joggers. I think I thought that they were only for people what jog, though I do have ski trousers for when it's super cold and I don't ski either. Tiny brain!
> 
> Been lovely during the day, just chilly at night but not lighting the wood fire yet (haven't even got the firewood yet). Yesterday had Sausage, Mari and Ollie sitting on various bits of me. Bliss. Put the gas fire on for a bit but it's one of those portable fires, bottled gas and no chimney. Must get a new carbon monoxide tester.


Lots of people wear joggers in the house without going for a run in them @Jaf 

Please get a carbon monoxide test please xxx


----------



## huckybuck

@Jaf

I wear these under my golf stuff in winter. I like them because they are thin and don't feel too bulky.

https://smile.amazon.co.uk/Vinconie...ywords=vinconie+thermal&qid=1634554675&sr=8-4

I also think waterproof thermal trousers are good for warmth - have a look at Jessie Kidden on Amazon

There is a brand called ACAI who do outdoor trousers and leggings but they are pretty expensive (though very good)


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Pure silk underwear is a very good thermal insulator - I remember years ago reading that Princess Diana always wore long sleeved silk tops under her suits when she was ding official visits in winter ! As I suffer from cold hands I've got some silk gloves that I use under my woolly ones and they do keep my hands warmer (got them quite cheaply on Amazon)


----------



## Jaf

Erm. 2 kittens have turned up. They were out the front and came for strokes and when I sat on the floor they were all over me. I've posted on Facebook as they're so tame they must have an owner (though not much of one!)

They've just come in through the cat flap (taped open for training). Then led me to a plate. Clever babies.


----------



## Jaf

So pretty.


----------



## SbanR

Jaf said:


> So pretty.
> View attachment 478190


Looks like you'll be increasing the house count
Have you thought of names yet?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Be still my tabby loving heart.

Oh @Jaf they neeeeeeeed you


----------



## Jaf

Unless an owner turns up I'm keeping them. I couldn't bare to give another kitten away.

Names if they're still here tomorrow. And vets.


----------



## Guest

They are gorgeous @Jaf 
I wonder if they were purposely left in front of your place if people know you have taken cats in before.
Happened to family members of mine and myself - a tame cat or kitten shows up in the garden and such and no owner can be found. With a pair of kittens I would place my bet that is what happened.


----------



## Charity

I adore tabbies, they are lovely. Let's hope no one turns up.


----------



## £54etgfb6

You could ask the vet to check for microchips but that is a bit odd for two kittens, clearly siblings, to end up at your doorstep at the same time. If outdoor cats from the same household are let out do they typically go separate ways or stay together? I’ve never owned an outdoor cat but it seems a bit odd for them to stick side by side each time unless someone purposefully put them there.


----------



## lullabydream

Gorgeous @Jaf I don't blame you for keeping them.


----------



## Jaf

I had 2 mums bring their babies within a month of each other. 4 kittens each but they were younger than these. Maybe they stick together when this young.

I don't think they were dumped here, someone local says they think these 2 were trying to move into their house but their dog wouldn't have it. Of course they could have been dumped there. It does happen.

Oh god, they play. They like balls but mice scare them. How much I love them already! I'm trying not to, in case I don't get to keep them. Cats are a bit put out but mostly ignoring them.

Vet says they neuter at 6 months, so will have to find another vet (my neutering vet retired, she did 12 weeks)


----------



## Cully

Yep, the phrase 'hook, line and sinker' comes to mind.


----------



## Charity

Bet you've got names already


----------



## Jaf

I think they are a girl and a boy. The one at the front is Izzy and the bigger one is Alfie. They are smaller than they look.

They've been playing and wrestling and generally being delicious. No problems using their safe room overnight. I've had to close the cat flap (not locked) which has upset Woody as she won't use it (she's why I've had it taped up for months).


----------



## lullabydream

They stunning looking cats @Jaf.

OH said no more animals and not another cat, unless one was dumped and say we found it in the middle of no where. I doubt very much that will happen round here


----------



## SbanR

But if there's one you particularly like you could arrange for her to be "dumped" on you


----------



## lullabydream

Well I had the privilege of sharing my pillow with Ivy last night. She did that when she first came home. She's either cold or missing me,I like to think the later. She's also one purr machine too


----------



## £54etgfb6

lullabydream said:


> Well I had the privilege of sharing my pillow with Ivy last night. She did that when she first came home. She's either cold or missing me,I like to think the later. She's also one purr machine too


It's great and heartwarming until you try to roll over and there is a large lump who will not be moved!


----------



## Ringypie

Jaf said:


> I think they are a girl and a boy. The one at the front is Izzy and the bigger one is Alfie. They are smaller than they look.
> 
> They've been playing and wrestling and generally being delicious. No problems using their safe room overnight. I've had to close the cat flap (not locked) which has upset Woody as she won't use it (she's why I've had it taped up for months).
> 
> View attachment 478226


Ohh the little sweethearts!


----------



## slartibartfast

i've just lost my job, the one they were paying me $hit, but still... Now I have only one dog walk left in a day.
I think I'm cursed, all those kicks in the face from all directions, all my life.


----------



## lullabydream

slartibartfast said:


> i've just lost my job, the one they were paying me $hit, but still... Now I have only one dog walk left in a day.
> I think I'm cursed, all those kicks in the face from all directions, all my life.


Oh no, I do feel for you. Hope you find something else soon. 
Love to you xxxxx


----------



## slartibartfast

lullabydream said:


> Oh no, I do feel for you. Hope you find something else soon.
> Love to you xxxxx


Looking for a new job like crazy, I have a baby to feed!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m sending all the positive thoughts I can muster for a new job for you Slarti. So sorry you’re going through an extra worry now.


----------



## Guest

Sorry to hear @slartibartfast 
Is it possible to advertise your awesome toys and blankets on a UK Etsy or similar site to get more views?
I would try online FB forums or other local sites to advertise yourself as a dog walker and pet sitter. 
Hoping for the best for you ☘


----------



## GingerNinja

I'm sorry Slarti  fingers crossed that you can find something else xx


----------



## slartibartfast

I won't find anything, I've been looking for years, unwanted everywhere. I have mental disability without papers to claim it.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Just in case you hadn't noticed zoo plus have advent calendars listed
https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/pet_...lytics-id=6m1fgbkwnn0h-2owriKiVBi3wnEXIr0LY1c

Now… just to choose which one to buy… I've provisionally ordered a scrimbles one from Sainsbury's… decisions… decisions…


----------



## slartibartfast

Perfecr riming, just bloody perfect timing for losing a job! Just had to spend fortune and my last money on Oridermyl, Dean has terrible earmites.


----------



## lullabydream

slartibartfast said:


> Perfecr riming, just bloody perfect timing for losing a job! Just had to spend fortune and my last money on Oridermyl, Dean has terrible earmites.


I wish you the best...

I know it's totally insignificant but I need to rant about a local cat hoarder...
Last month maybe the person had something like 50 cats. Many 'taken' by him off the streets as there is no way a cat can get in the garden..it's totally sealed off. So a few have been reunited but he's been doing this for years. Also the health of all the cats in his care was questionable to say the least. Now a rescue has to fund raise to get the money.

Anyway he's at it again, and apparently he's got 17 cats already.

I am thankful my cat and my friends cat lives in door, but many don't even when on a main road.

He claims to train these cat for people with epilepsy so he's doing good. Though no one with epilepsy has been gifted said cat.

His house was jumping with fleas which you could see in a window. It's heartbreaking to think about.

I have no idea what the RSPCA said to him, but I wish they would keep up visits.

He claims not to be mentally ill, just a cat lover.

It's so annoying that there is nothing to be done.

Rant over!


----------



## Guest

@slartibartfast 
Your handmade toys and blankets are awesome and incredibly well made. I think Etsy is an option.
Plus self advertise yourself as a dog walker and pet sitter. Tack your number up on fliers in local parks etc.
Don't give up.☘


----------



## slartibartfast

J. Dawson said:


> @slartibartfast
> Your handmade toys and blankets are awesome and incredibly well made. I think Etsy is an option.
> Plus self advertise yourself as a dog walker and pet sitter. Tack your number up on fliers in local parks etc.
> Don't give up.☘


Can't use Etsy, have to keep a very low profile due to ridiculous Polish laws about selling things, to not get in serious trouble.


----------



## slartibartfast

Dean is after his first dose of Oridermyl. He was fighting and screaming, he doesn't realise it's for his own good, to kill those earmites causing him pain, poor baby.


----------



## lullabydream

slartibartfast said:


> Dean is after his first dose of Oridermyl. He was fighting and screaming, he doesn't realise it's for his own good, to kill those earmites causing him pain, poor baby.


Poor baby indeed.

Sending 'positive job searching vibes'


----------



## TriTri

For those of you that remember the Goldilocks cat, whose name turned out to be Socrates and who I named Charlie, I met up with him on Thursday, bless him. I was driving slowly past his home and he and Benjie were out the front, so I parked up and gave Charlie a big fuss and vice versa. Benjie stayed hiding from him, under their car, so looks like things haven't improved with them. When I drove home I got out of the car only to see Charlie running down the road after me . Max was out the front, which was a worry as they havent always got on, so I walked Charlie back home…… about 7 times! In the end I had to run ahead, swoop Max up and take him indoors, before they crossed paths, just incase they didn't see eye to eye. Sorry the picture of Charlie isn't very good, but I thought I'd take one for you @Cully. Charlie _looked_ well, 'just hoping he is well.


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> View attachment 478354
> For those of you that remember the Goldilocks cat, whose name turned out to be Socrates and who I named Charlie, I met up with him on Thursday, bless him. I was driving slowly past his home and he and Benjie were out the front, so I parked up and gave Charlie a big fuss and vice versa. Benjie stayed hiding from him, under their car, so looks like things haven't improved with them. When I drove home I got out of the car only to see Charlie running down the road after me . Max was out the front, which was a worry as they havent always got on, so I walked Charlie back home…… about 7 times! In the end I had to run ahead, swoop Max up and take him indoors, before they crossed paths, just incase they didn't see eye to eye. Sorry the picture of Charlie isn't very good, but I thought I'd take one for you @Cully. Charlie _looked_ well, 'just hoping he is well.


Oh wow, I did a double take as at first glance it could be Moo!
That was so nice running into Charlie like that, and so sweet he ran after you. Such a pity he's on the streets again but I guess it shouldn't be such a suprise if he and Benjie don't get on too well. Pity too about him and Max but I understand why you can't take any risks, I'd be the same.
Thanks for taking the pic. I did have a feeling you might not see much of him now but it's so lovely to see him.
How is Max now he's on the inhaler? I have got that right haven't I?

EDIT
Ha, just read the Max thread so up to date re the inhaler now. Doh!:Bag


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Oh wow, I did a double take as at first glance it could be Moo!
> That was so nice running into Charlie like that, and so sweet he ran after you. Such a pity he's on the streets again but I guess it shouldn't be such a suprise if he and Benjie don't get on too well. Pity too about him and Max but I understand why you can't take any risks, I'd be the same.
> Thanks for taking the pic. I did have a feeling you might not see much of him now but it's so lovely to see him.
> How is Max now he's on the inhaler? I have got that right haven't I?
> 
> EDIT
> Ha, just read the Max thread so up to date re the inhaler now. Doh!:Bag


Oh no @Cully, Charlie isn't on the streets again! He was at his home, on the front driveway, with their other cat, Benjie. He has chosen to stay put! He's 8 doors down from us. I think he was a bit bored and had enjoyed a good fuss. I did ask the son-in-law a week ago if he could ask if I could have another visit, as I've been a bit tied up since I last saw him. His fur was nice and soft and I didn't see or feel any scratches or wounds for a nice change.


----------



## Guest

Oh bless Charlie, glad he seems to be doing well.


----------



## Cully

Sorry I must have misread. It's just that after all he's been through and your efforts to get him back home and hopefully get his owner to take proper care of him it would be awful if he was roaming again. Glad he's settled anyway and you were able to give him a fuss.
Has he still got his pompoms?
Chin scratches to Max please.


----------



## popcornsmum

slartibartfast said:


> Perfecr riming, just bloody perfect timing for losing a job! Just had to spend fortune and my last money on Oridermyl, Dean has terrible earmites.


You're incredibly talented. I have never been to Poland so know nothing about the country or laws etc but when I really needed money I started making craft stuff and managed to get a couple of market stalls at craft markets in different venues. Do you have craft markets over there? There must be something you can do?


----------



## slartibartfast

popcornsmum said:


> You're incredibly talented. I have never been to Poland so know nothing about the country or laws etc but when I really needed money I started making craft stuff and managed to get a couple of market stalls at craft markets in different venues. Do you have craft markets over there? There must be something you can do?


Nothing to do the legal way.


----------



## slartibartfast

Dean hates me for ear treatment. But he loves Lucifer, the two had an epic night/morning fun, lots of chasing and playfighting. Like a herd of elephants on the stairs!


----------



## Cully

slartibartfast said:


> Dean hates me for ear treatment. But he loves Lucifer, the two had an epic night/morning fun, lots of chasing and playfighting. Like a herd of elephants on the stairs!


It's when they go quiet you need to worry. It usually means they're up to something they shouldn't be doing.


----------



## Cully

I'm going for my routine mammogram today. The nearest place to me is a mobile unit in Morrisons car park.
When I asked exactly where in the car park, I was told it's right next to the recycling bins:Jawdrop. Just hope I don't lose my way.


----------



## slartibartfast

Cully said:


> It's when they go quiet you need to worry. It usually means they're up to something they shouldn't be doing.


Quiet is always suspicious!


----------



## lullabydream

Cully said:


> I'm going for my routine mammogram today. The nearest place to me is a mobile unit in Morrisons car park.
> When I asked exactly where in the car park, I was told it's right next to the recycling bins:Jawdrop. Just hope I don't lose my way.


 Good Luck, hope you find the place


----------



## Jaf

It's a week since Izzy and Alfie broke in. Happy little darlings and now playing with everything and frightened of nothing.


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> It's a week since Izzy and Alfie broke in. Happy little darlings and now playing with everything and frightened of nothing.
> 
> View attachment 478424


Great to hear they've settled in so well. They must know they've found their forever home.


----------



## slartibartfast

I'm so happy Dean is home! This morning there was frost outside, temperature dropped beyond 0 degree, absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Guest

@Jaf 
Lovely photo such pretty kittens :Cat


----------



## popcornsmum

For anyone wanting a laugh.... I ordered Popcorn and Mittens some of @slartibartfast lovely toys as I've been wanting to try them for ages and well OH wasn't home when the postman came so the parcel got left with our neighbours (who have no pets and a pristine house!) Anyway OH went to collect it and forgot I'd ordered them so was perplexed when our neighbour tentatively held out the parcel with the tip of his fingers wrinkling his face up in disgust!!! OH then said oh I don't know what it is as it's addressed to A! Then walking in through the front door the smell hit her and she realised what it was as Mittens pounced on the package the second it was on the floor!!! :Hilarious
So thank you Slarti for our beautiful very stinky toys which Mittens has nabbed for all himself and been rolling around on for 4 hours now!!! I totally recommend these toys to any kitty!!


----------



## Cully

popcornsmum said:


> For anyone wanting a laugh.... I ordered Popcorn and Mittens some of @slartibartfast lovely toys as I've been wanting to try them for ages and well OH wasn't home when the postman came so the parcel got left with our neighbours (who have no pets and a pristine house!) Anyway OH went to collect it and forgot I'd ordered them so was perplexed when our neighbour tentatively held out the parcel with the tip of his fingers wrinkling his face up in disgust!!! OH then said oh I don't know what it is as it's addressed to A! Then walking in through the front door the smell hit her and she realised what it was as Mittens pounced on the package the second it was on the floor!!! :Hilarious
> So thank you Slarti for our beautiful very stinky toys which Mittens has nabbed for all himself and been rolling around on for 4 hours now!!! I totally recommend these toys to any kitty!!
> View attachment 478440


He he, high as a kite on Slarti's special brew.
Moo loves her lookalike cat but I've put some toys away for Xmas, locked in a tin box to keep that 'smell' nice and fresh for her feline pals.
Will Popcorn join Mittens do you think?


----------



## popcornsmum

Cully said:


> He he, high as a kite on Slarti's special brew.
> Moo loves her lookalike cat but I've put some toys away for Xmas, locked in a tin box to keep that 'smell' nice and fresh for her feline pals.
> Will Popcorn join Mittens do you think?


Popcorn was sulking under the kitchen table!!! She will no doubt have a play once Mittens goes to bed! Hes SO lively atm as he's due to be neutered next week and Popcorn isn't liking his liveliness! Hopefully he will calm down once neutered and she will like him more! She's very tolerant of him though and she will hiss to warn him and then she backs off.


----------



## TriTri

J. Dawson said:


> Oh bless Charlie, glad he seems to be doing well.


Thank you @J. Dawson .


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> Sorry I must have misread. It's just that after all he's been through and your efforts to get him back home and hopefully get his owner to take proper care of him it would be awful if he was roaming again. Glad he's settled anyway and you were able to give him a fuss.
> Has he still got his pompoms?
> Chin scratches to Max please.


Hi @Cully, I don't know yet if he's been neutered, I'm waiting to speak with his owner. Thank you for Max's chin scratches. Charlie was in my back garden tonight, wanting a fuss, bless him. I managed to get Max indoors and distract Max. I don't want Max getting stressed, or Charlie, so I hope this doesn't escalate into a problem.


----------



## slartibartfast

popcornsmum said:


> For anyone wanting a laugh.... I ordered Popcorn and Mittens some of @slartibartfast lovely toys as I've been wanting to try them for ages and well OH wasn't home when the postman came so the parcel got left with our neighbours (who have no pets and a pristine house!) Anyway OH went to collect it and forgot I'd ordered them so was perplexed when our neighbour tentatively held out the parcel with the tip of his fingers wrinkling his face up in disgust!!! OH then said oh I don't know what it is as it's addressed to A! Then walking in through the front door the smell hit her and she realised what it was as Mittens pounced on the package the second it was on the floor!!! :Hilarious
> So thank you Slarti for our beautiful very stinky toys which Mittens has nabbed for all himself and been rolling around on for 4 hours now!!! I totally recommend these toys to any kitty!!
> View attachment 478440


Yay, it arrived!!!


----------



## Cully

popcornsmum said:


> Popcorn was sulking under the kitchen table!!! She will no doubt have a play once Mittens goes to bed! Hes SO lively atm as he's due to be neutered next week and Popcorn isn't liking his liveliness! Hopefully he will calm down once neutered and she will like him more! She's very tolerant of him though and she will hiss to warn him and then she backs off.


Poor Mittens, it's a good thing he doesn't know what's going to happen:Jawdrop.
Bear in mind he will smell very strange to Popcorn, so be prepared for her reaction.


----------



## Guest

Look at Charlie's sweet face❤


----------



## slartibartfast

Food strike again!
They won't eat turkey leg, not even a bite. No matter that I've spend the morning filleting it, mumbling something about feathered bastards and suggesting that the bird had a very inapprioprate relationship with his mother...


----------



## slartibartfast

Homeless kitties will have all the turkey.
Dean has to eat, he is a growing baby, duck meat (was on offer at Lidl, very cheap) is in the bowls now. The joys of having a kitten, going crazy all the time, for everything!
The boy will be spoilt rotten, I love him so much!


----------



## slartibartfast

Dean is sleeping at Arthur's favourite spot, the hammock on the cat tree. It's both very awesome and very heartbreaking. If Arthur had a son, the boy would look just as Dean.


----------



## Cully

Ooh lovely, another text scam this morning claiming to be DPD asking me to click a link to rebook a delivery I apparently missed yesterday.:Yawn
I checked and it's Virgin personal number with numerous complaints against it for the same scam. 
Received by my phone at 04.29! So someone is missing out on beauty sleep sending all these texts.
If it wasn't so annoying it would be laughable. I just feel sorry for anyone who falls for it.


----------



## Jaf

My water's been off since Friday. Today the town hall sent a digger to put in a new water pipe. Luckily they told me to move my car as I have to pick up Choccy from the vet later. Poor boy is having the rest of his teeth out. I'll have to climb out!


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> My water's been off since Friday. Today the town hall sent a digger to put in a new water pipe. Luckily they told me to move my car as I have to pick up Choccy from the vet later. Poor boy is having the rest of his teeth out. I'll have to climb out!
> 
> View attachment 478497


Poor Choccy. I hope he's ready for a good meal later, he'll be starving.
Also hope you'll get the water connected asap.


----------



## Jaf

Choccy is home, little darling has stitches. He is so wobbly and out of it I've put him back in the carrier box for an hour, hopefully a sleep will help. It always amazes me how well they bounce back.

Digger man has buried the new water pipe, so my driveway is OK. Sort of. Bit lumpy! Still no water though, guess the plumber has to come back.


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> Yay, it arrived!!!


And my beautiful green blanket has arrived too, thank you @slartibartfast .


----------



## TriTri

J. Dawson said:


> Look at Charlie's sweet face❤


It melts my heart @J. Dawson ❤.


----------



## slartibartfast

TriTri said:


> And my beautiful green blanket has arrived too, thank you @slartibartfast .


Any pictures of Max on it???


----------



## slartibartfast

Dean is still on Oridermyl treatment and hates me for it. 
He discovered the joys of a bog roll, there is always one for the Overlords to play with, the oldschool grey one, he was ripping it to shreds with such a passion. And then he went after Lucifer's tail, the playfight was epic. 
All tails are game! So are my feet!


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> Any pictures of Max on it???


Not yet. Watch this space .


----------



## slartibartfast

Halloween started early this year! Dean dressed himself as a mummy, using toilet paper. He was chasing Vala, all wrapped up in tp, he is such a funny kitten. Vala adores him, she treats him like her own baby.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Got to tell someone !

I'm going out to my local pub for Sunday lunch with my sister tomorrow  will be only the second time I've had a meal out since Covid started  Bro-in-law is playing bowls so sister and I are going to have a catch up lunch together  Will make a very nice change and I'm looking forward to it. We've also got tickets for a Christmas concert on 20th December at the lovely Rose theatre in Kingston upon Thames - my birthday treat from my sister. So hoping that we don't get another surge by then ! Covid has been going on for so long now that I've virtually forgotten what "normal" life is like


----------



## ewelsh

@Bertie'sMum

that's lovely, have a fabulous time and eat everything on the menu, call it catch up


----------



## Cully

@Bertie'sMum , well done you for going out and attempting to do something normal. I agree that it's been going on so long you forget what normal is. Seems daft but the other day I had a sore throat and sniffles so I googled my symptoms to check what it was!!! Apparently I have a simple common cold:Shamefullyembarrased:Bag. Talk about paranoid:Facepalm.
Go and enjoy yourself, you deserve it.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ewelsh said:


> @Bertie'sMum
> 
> that's lovely, have a fabulous time and eat everything on the menu, call it catch up


they do a lovely Sunday "roast" and as I can't remember the last time I had one of those that's what I shall be having with apple pie and ice cream for "afters"


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I haven't stopped going out as was classed as a key worker during the pandemic. I have never felt worried - I absolutely loved lockdown as the roads were really quiet and you could park where you wanted  It has been a little strange seeing lots of people out again but you quickly get used to it


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know she’s 95 and all but is anyone else worried that the Queen is actually very poorly?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> I know she's 95 and all but is anyone else worried that the Queen is actually very poorly?


Been thinking the same thing MrsF  I know she's of the "shoulder on despite everything" generation but I'm remembering how they reported the Duke of Edinburgh's last bout of ill health and next thing we knew he had passed away. I do think it is time that she stepped down in favour of Prince Charles - surely she has done enough now ? I mean how many 95 year olds do you know who work as hard as she does ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm not sure she trusts him to do a good job @Bertie'sMum  It would be so sad if she died before the big jubilee next year. I hope she doesn't. It's odd, I know she's had a life of great privilege but heck that woman is on the go constantly! As you say, who else still works like this at 95? My Nan is in her early 90s and would no way be able to do what Queenie does.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> I know she's 95 and all but is anyone else worried that the Queen is actually very poorly?


Me too Mrs F


----------



## Cully

I expect she's sticking to her resolve to never abdicate. I think if she stepped aside now it truly would be the end for her. She must still be grieving the loss of Prince Philip and its her work that's helping her to cope.
I too hope she is still here for the Jubilee.
She has gradually been handing over some of her work to younger royals for some time, but I do think she must take less on and rest more.
As for Charles. Its a job he's been training for all his life. I wonder how he truly feels about being handed the responsibility. He's no youngster, and quite set in his ways. The question is, is William ready to become King? And Kate of course!


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> I know she's 95 and all but is anyone else worried that the Queen is actually very poorly?


Not really, she is 95 after all, I think we have years of her to come, thankfully. She just works so hard, it must catch up with her now and then, plus with Covid on the increase, I think they are just taking precautions. The queen mother had the same routine if you remember and look how long she worked and lived for.

I have heard many not wanting Charles to take over, but I really like Charles, he is and will be a very caring King, when the time comes…..in years to come! Then thankfully William ( imagine if it were Harry )


----------



## popcornsmum

Mittens is being neutered tomorrow and I'm not there to be with him :Arghh I did speak to him via video call tonight and blew kisses down the phone but still it's not the same as being there to check he's okay. Has anyone any advice for the day after does he need a cone of shame or a little sleep suit or anything?! Popcorn had an infection in her stitches when she was done so was rushed back to the vet. I'm hoping all goes better with Mittens. :Bawling


----------



## TriTri

popcornsmum said:


> Mittens is being neutered tomorrow and I'm not there to be with him :Arghh I did speak to him via video call tonight and blew kisses down the phone but still it's not the same as being there to check he's okay. Has anyone any advice for the day after does he need a cone of shame or a little sleep suit or anything?! Popcorn had an infection in her stitches when she was done so was rushed back to the vet. I'm hoping all goes better with Mittens. :Bawling


Try not to worry @popcornsmum. He'll soon be back home where he belongs. Lots of tlc. Poor little Popcorn .


----------



## Bertie'sMum

popcornsmum said:


> Mittens is being neutered tomorrow and I'm not there to be with him :Arghh I did speak to him via video call tonight and blew kisses down the phone but still it's not the same as being there to check he's okay. Has anyone any advice for the day after does he need a cone of shame or a little sleep suit or anything?! Popcorn had an infection in her stitches when she was done so was rushed back to the vet. I'm hoping all goes better with Mittens. :Bawling


Boys rarely need a cone or a body suit and usually bounce back really quickly I've found that they night have a quick check in the "trouser" department but will generally be more interested in food and then it's usually a case of the zoomies before sleeping of any residual effects of the anaesthetic !

The incision for a boy is much smaller and a good vet can neuter a boy in under 10 minutes !!


----------



## Cully

Try not to worry (?), he'll be fine. As said it's a much smaller op so he'll be raring to go after a post op rest.
Just remember, MEN actually volunteer for this op.
Just check he's got pain meds if needed and a bit of privacy if Popcorn is hissy.


----------



## Charity

Good luck today Mittens, don't worry, or you @popcornsmum, it will all be over in a trice and you'll be back to your bouncy self xx


----------



## ewelsh

Good luck Mittens, honestly @popcornsmum when I took Smokey to be neutered, he was in and out in 5 hours and literally ran out of the trap. It's a very simple operation. Try keep busy today xx


----------



## popcornsmum

Mittens went in at 9am, has been done and OH was told to collect at 4pm! 

I don't particularly like this new vets after she said she'd have had Popcorn pts! Also they called OH and said whilst Mittens is under would u like bloods and a microchip fitted? 
OH said you know he has a chip and you actually fitted it as he's a CP kitten?!? 
They said oh we've not read his notes!!!!!


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> Mittens went in at 9am, has been done and OH was told to collect at 4pm!
> 
> I don't particularly like this new vets after she said she'd have had Popcorn pts! Also they called OH and said whilst Mittens is under would u like bloods and a microchip fitted?
> OH said you know he has a chip and you actually fitted it as he's a CP kitten?!?
> They said oh we've not read his notes!!!!!


Sounds like you'll be looking for a new vet, or is that not an option?
Glad Mittens has been done and you can relax 
Home and tearing around in no time at all


----------



## Charity

popcornsmum said:


> Mittens went in at 9am, has been done and OH was told to collect at 4pm!
> 
> I don't particularly like this new vets after she said she'd have had Popcorn pts! Also they called OH and said whilst Mittens is under would u like bloods and a microchip fitted?
> OH said you know he has a chip and you actually fitted it as he's a CP kitten?!?
> They said oh we've not read his notes!!!!!


Think I'd be looking for a new vets on several counts


----------



## popcornsmum

Mittens is home and we've video called and he's right as rain!! But keeps licking down there!? 
Popcorn is staying well clear of him! Think the vets smell isn't helping their bonding now!! Lol but she's fine up on her bed!


----------



## Charity

Well done Mittens, brave boy. xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well done Mittens on your Pom-Pom-Ectomy! Hope you won't miss them too much....!


----------



## popcornsmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well done Mittens on your Pom-Pom-Ectomy! Hope you won't miss them too much....!


Hopefully he will calm down a tad!!! Lol he's like a tornado!!!


----------



## Psygon

popcornsmum said:


> Hopefully he will calm down a tad!!! Lol he's like a tornado!!!


We thought CK would calm down after his pom poms were removed. Still waiting 6 years later :Hilarious:Hilarious

I hope Mittens is recovering well


----------



## TriTri

Well done brave little Mittens :Cat.


----------



## Cully

What a brave boy you are Mittens.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Good to hear you are home and safe. Take it easy for a couple of days before returning to your usual crazy self x


----------



## slartibartfast

Well done Mittens!!!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Dean slept in bed with me for the first time!


----------



## ewelsh

How is Mittens today @popcornsmum


----------



## popcornsmum

ewelsh said:


> How is Mittens today @popcornsmum


He is fine! He was really thirsty last night so ate and drank well. OH has put him in the lounge today to keep him separate from Popcorn whilst she's working but so far so good! He's such a cute wee baby! Just such a lovely natured laidback but bit of a tornado boy! He got a boop last night from his sister because he dared to sniff her face whilst smelling of the vets!!


----------



## popcornsmum

Just another nightly video call of me blowing kisses at the phone for the kitties! Well mostly Mittens because Popcorn bites OH if she hears my voice and I'm not there!!!


----------



## Jaf

Kittens have been here 2 weeks already! Not quite made friends but getting on with everyone. I'm a little concerned that Alfie suckles his own tummy and then Izzy joins in. Obviously they left mum too early, but apart from that they seem happy little things.

Mari, Ollie, Choccy, Pandora, Jackie, Sausage and Alfie n Izzy.


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Kittens have been here 2 weeks already! Not quite made friends but getting on with everyone. I'm a little concerned that Alfie suckles his own tummy and then Izzy joins in. Obviously they left mum too early, but apart from that they seem happy little things.
> 
> Mari, Ollie, Choccy, Pandora, Jackie, Sausage and Alfie n Izzy.
> View attachment 478832


I see the Diner is open. Are they always so well mannered?
I've never heard of a kitten suckling on itself, but I expect he'll grow out of it.
My two gingers used to suckle on my dog. The daft thing used to just lie there and let them get on with it. The odd thing is the dog was male


----------



## lullabydream

Rather random but I had a good night's sleep with help of a sleeping tablet. They usually help a little.

Anyway...slept through means I missed my Ivy snuggles when she jumps on me and wants lots of attention at stupid o clock in the morning


----------



## Willow_Warren

I missed Andre cuddles this morning because I had to get up at 5.30 (too much to get done before leaving for work). He wasn’t ready to get up and I had to crawl out of bed around him :Hilarious). That said he was curled up close to me all night :Kiss


----------



## Jaf

Cully said:


> I see the Diner is open. Are they always so well mannered?
> I've never heard of a kitten suckling on itself, but I expect he'll grow out of it.
> My two gingers used to suckle on my dog. The daft thing used to just lie there and let them get on with it. The odd thing is the dog was male


Ran out of space! They're usually in a nice line. They behave when food's involved though I do feed Choccy extra food, away from the rest, as he's in desperate need of putting weight on.

I'm sure Alfie will grow out of it. I've had cats making puddings on each other, but never suckling. It must have been lovely to have cats and dogs so friendly with each other!


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Ran out of space! They're usually in a nice line. They behave when food's involved though I do feed Choccy extra food, away from the rest, as he's in desperate need of putting weight on.
> 
> I'm sure Alfie will grow out of it. I've had cats making puddings on each other, but never suckling. It must have been lovely to have cats and dogs so friendly with each other!


Well Gizzy was a softie you could do anything with. He even used to lie in front of the fire and whimper because he was too hot and too daft to move. So no surprise he let the cat suckle.
Scruff, on the other hand would drag the cats along the hall by their tails. Their own fault as they never complained.
When food was defrosting in the kitchen they would join forces. The cats would climb up and knock food on the floor while one dog sat at the door as lookout, and the other helped share out the spoils. True!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Don't forget that it's Diwali so there may well be fireworks tonight, just in case anyone's furries are bothered by them.


----------



## Willow_Warren

I had Andre in and safe nice and early. Locked the cat flap (or so I thought) but it’s a sure flap cat which I can now only lock by removing the batteries. Which I did but looks like the batteries were flat and it’s locked open rather than closed. 

I called as soon as i realised but he didn’t come, at this point I noticed my back neighbours bonfire 

Andre is out and there’s firework going off in neighbouring gardens  I’m worried and feel very irresponsible 

I’m also angry as the neighbour at the bar has just had a sizeable bonfire within just a few metres of my fence/shed/greenhouse etc


----------



## Charity

Willow_Warren said:


> I had Andre in and safe nice and early. Locked the cat flap (or so I thought) but it's a sure flap cat which I can now only lock by removing the batteries. Which I did but looks like the batteries were flat and it's locked open rather than closed.
> 
> I called as soon as i realised but he didn't come, at this point I noticed my back neighbours bonfire
> 
> Andre is out and there's firework going off in neighbouring gardens  I'm worried and feel very irresponsible
> 
> I'm also angry as the neighbour at the bar has just had a sizeable bonfire within just a few metres of my fence/shed/greenhouse etc


Oh dear, poor Andre. Are you sure he's not hiding somewhere indoors? If he's out, I expect he's found himself somewhere to hid until it feels safe to come home. I do wish when they feel threatened, they would just run straight home but it doesn't happen.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Charity said:


> Oh dear, poor Andre. Are you sure he's not hiding somewhere indoors? If he's out, I expect he's found himself somewhere to hid until it feels safe to come home. I do wish when they feel threatened, they would just run straight home but it doesn't happen.


panic over… he's came back in… he's a bit scared and has gone to hide under the bed (which is where Lola has also retreated to due to close fireworks… she was previously enjoying laying out in front of the first fire of the year)

just taken them some treats

I've just scoffed some birthday chocolates


----------



## Charity

Willow_Warren said:


> panic over… he's came back in… he's a bit scared and has gone to hide under the bed (which is where Lola has also retreated to due to close fireworks… she was previously enjoying laying out in front of the first fire of the year)
> 
> just taken them some treats
> 
> I've just scoffed some birthday chocolates


That's a relief. I think he just wanted me to eat my words


----------



## Willow_Warren

Charity said:


> That's a relief. I think he just wanted me to eat my words


I wasn't expecting him to come back until it had calmed down, but he must have made a run for it (bless him)


----------



## GingerNinja

@Willow_Warren I'm glad he's back safe and sound!
This is my first bonfire night in my new house so pleased that the only fireworks are in the distance.., a bit different to the usual WWI event that I'm used to!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Phew @Willow_Warren glad your boy saw sense and came home quickly. Pesky blooming fireworks


----------



## TriTri

Mrs Funkin said:


> Phew @Willow_Warren glad your boy saw sense and came home quickly. Pesky blooming fireworks


Yes, pesky blooming fireworks whilst thousands or millions of pets suffer .


----------



## TriTri

@Willow_Warren well done Andre  for coming home quickly and naughty boy for going out!


----------



## Jaf

Izzy got through one of my cat flaps today. Must have followed Jackie through. Luckily only an interior flap and she meowed at me so I scooped her up. Made me feel sick so can only imagine how you felt @Willow_Warren . Glad Andre is safe.


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Izzy got through one of my cat flaps today. Must have followed Jackie through. Luckily only an interior flap and she meowed at me so I scooped her up. Made me feel sick so can only imagine how you felt @Willow_Warren . Glad Andre is safe.


It's an awful feeling isn't it? goes straight to the pit of your stomach.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear. Human Daddy was cleaning the windows earlier and I heard a clatter. Someone had fallen off the ladder...not too far but he has come a cropper  

Flibberty gibbets. Rather scary. Could have been so bad.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh dear. Human Daddy was cleaning the windows earlier and I heard a clatter. Someone had fallen off the ladder...not too far but he has come a cropper
> 
> Flibberty gibbets. Rather scary. Could have been so bad.


Oh goodness, is he alright? You're right, it could have been quite nasty.
A wee tipple for nerves. Feet up and a good spot of tv to take your minds off it all. Followed by an Oscar.:Cat
Hope you are both over the shock.


----------



## popcornsmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh dear. Human Daddy was cleaning the windows earlier and I heard a clatter. Someone had fallen off the ladder...not too far but he has come a cropper
> 
> Flibberty gibbets. Rather scary. Could have been so bad.


Oh gosh!! I really hope he is okay? What a shock for you both! 
My friends dad fell off a ladder but sadly was not so lucky.


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh dear. Human Daddy was cleaning the windows earlier and I heard a clatter. Someone had fallen off the ladder...not too far but he has come a cropper
> 
> Flibberty gibbets. Rather scary. Could have been so bad.


Is he OK @Mrs Funkin?


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh dear. Human Daddy was cleaning the windows earlier and I heard a clatter. Someone had fallen off the ladder...not too far but he has come a cropper
> 
> Flibberty gibbets. Rather scary. Could have been so bad.


Oh dear hope he's not too sore. Take it easy for the next few days.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He's okay, thank you everyone for asking. His major issue is a big lump on right arm/elbow, which is now somewhat restricted in movement. His Dad actually broke two vertebrae falling off a ladder about ten years ago, so it really frightened me today. 

Honestly. If it's not the furry boy causing me worry, it's the human boy.


----------



## popcornsmum

Very random but true story! So Popcorn has put a little bit of weight on since Mittens came along probably because we bribe her with treats to be nice alot of the time  but she's not actually overweight just chunkier. Anyway we've nicknamed her Tank :Hilarious 
OH hurt her shoulder like it has almost popped out this past week at work and it's been really painful etc. So of course what does Popcorn the tank do at 3am but jump right on OHs shoulder! However because OH was asleep and relaxed and Tank jumped from a height (top of the headboard!) and landed so hard on the top of her arm that it popped it back into the socket properly and OH is now pain free with a moveable shoulder


----------



## Milo’s mum

Popcorn, The Medicine Cat!

How thoughtful of her


----------



## Willow_Warren

So when I was in Wilko yesterday (got to love Wilko). I noticed they had really refreshed their pet food range stocking some premium brands. So along with some thrive I saw this (is it new? I hadn't seen it before). Well in the name if research I purchased it (80p).










Lola review: 3 stars out of 5 - took a few stiffs before being brave enough to try it. Finished most of it but didn't lick the bowl clean.

Andre review: 5 stars out of 5 - couldn't get his head in the bowl quick enough, gulped it down not a trace lantern over!

Hannah x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Wow, Popcorn the Chiropractor! Clever girl you have there @popcornsmum


----------



## Cully

popcornsmum said:


> Very random but true story! So Popcorn has put a little bit of weight on since Mittens came along probably because we bribe her with treats to be nice alot of the time  but she's not actually overweight just chunkier. Anyway we've nicknamed her Tank :Hilarious
> OH hurt her shoulder like it has almost popped out this past week at work and it's been really painful etc. So of course what does Popcorn the tank do at 3am but jump right on OHs shoulder! However because OH was asleep and relaxed and Tank jumped from a height (top of the headboard!) and landed so hard on the top of her arm that it popped it back into the socket properly and OH is now pain free with a moveable shoulder


So if OH is ever cross with Popcorn in future she has a golden get out of trouble ticket to wave at her now. Good girl Popcorn, how clever.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh dear. Human Daddy was cleaning the windows earlier and I heard a clatter. Someone had fallen off the ladder...not too far but he has come a cropper
> 
> Flibberty gibbets. Rather scary. Could have been so bad.


Ouch !!! Hope Mr Funkin is OK now (arnica - cream or tablets - is very good for bringing out any bruising)

Many years ago I slipped over in my kitchen and hit my elbow on the skirting as I went down - ended up with enormous lump on elbow which I took to A&E , luckily it wasn't broken just very badly bruised but the lump did take a week or so to go down and was very painful. A friend had a similar accident but she wasn't so lucky as she broke her "funny bone" (NOT funny) - hospital set it but she had to go back to have it broken and reset as it was healing in a bent position - hers took over a year to get back to some kind of normality !


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> Very random but true story! So Popcorn has put a little bit of weight on since Mittens came along probably because we bribe her with treats to be nice alot of the time  but she's not actually overweight just chunkier. Anyway we've nicknamed her Tank :Hilarious
> OH hurt her shoulder like it has almost popped out this past week at work and it's been really painful etc. So of course what does Popcorn the tank do at 3am but jump right on OHs shoulder! However because OH was asleep and relaxed and Tank jumped from a height (top of the headboard!) and landed so hard on the top of her arm that it popped it back into the socket properly and OH is now pain free with a moveable shoulder


Clever girl Popcorn 
Did OH give Popcorn a 'thank you' reward? If not she could well feel justified in giving OH a good boop 

@Willow_Warren could you please post the back of the pack that gives the details of the soup? Ta.


----------



## Charity

popcornsmum said:


> Very random but true story! So Popcorn has put a little bit of weight on since Mittens came along probably because we bribe her with treats to be nice alot of the time  but she's not actually overweight just chunkier. Anyway we've nicknamed her Tank :Hilarious
> OH hurt her shoulder like it has almost popped out this past week at work and it's been really painful etc. So of course what does Popcorn the tank do at 3am but jump right on OHs shoulder! However because OH was asleep and relaxed and Tank jumped from a height (top of the headboard!) and landed so hard on the top of her arm that it popped it back into the socket properly and OH is now pain free with a moveable shoulder


Well done Popcorn, you certainly know how to keep in good books though rather unorthodox I would say


----------



## Willow_Warren

SbanR said:


> Clever girl Popcorn
> Did OH give Popcorn a 'thank you' reward? If not she could well feel justified in giving OH a good boop
> 
> @Willow_Warren could you please post the back of the pack that gives the details of the soup? Ta.


here you go 








H


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> here you go
> View attachment 478923
> 
> 
> H


Thanks.


----------



## LittleEms

I forget how fast this forum moves!
I lost my Grandpa on Wednesday and haven’t checked in or done any SS stuff since, lots to catch up on here. Hope everyone is doing okay!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh I'm sorry to read that @LittleEms  I hope Charlie, Bugsy and Bee have been looking after you. Sending strength to get through the coming days.


----------



## SbanR

LittleEms said:


> I forget how fast this forum moves!
> I lost my Grandpa on Wednesday and haven't checked in or done any SS stuff since, lots to catch up on here. Hope everyone is doing okay!


Very sorry for your loss. Take care. Xx


----------



## Cully

So sorry to hear about your Grandpa @LittleEms , you must miss him terribly.


----------



## Charity

I'm very sorry about your Grandpa @LittleEms. Grandparents are very precious folk and our love for them never leaves us no matter what age we are.


----------



## Cully

Why do some people think it's fine to do noisy DIY on a Sunday evening? I just couldn't relax wondering when the next bang from a dropped hammer was coming.
Completely spoilt my evening.


----------



## LittleEms

Thanks everyone. @Charity you are right, Grandparents truly are special. He was the last of mine sadly. All the kitties were very attentive this morning but it was only because they've got a taste for milk now  (my fault for letting them try a tiny bit the other day)


----------



## LittleEms

Cully said:


> Why do some people think it's fine to do noisy DIY on a Sunday evening? I just couldn't relax wondering when the next bang from a dropped hammer was coming.
> Completely spoilt my evening.


Ooh no! Sometime I don't understand people! I used to have neighbours who would do all their crashing and banging at 7am Sunday mornings!!


----------



## Cully

LittleEms said:


> Ooh no! Sometime I don't understand people! I used to have neighbours who would do all their crashing and banging at 7am Sunday mornings!!


I do try and tolerate noise during the day but don't sleep very well, so being able to relax in the evening is important for me. Selfish I know maybe, but I wouldn't dream of deliberately being noisy when people are (normally) winding down.
Sorry for the moan, I'm tired and cranky:Yawn.


----------



## Willow_Warren

@LittleEms I'm sorry to hear about your loss x


----------



## Guest

@LittleEms 
Oh no, sorry, to hear about your grandfather.
Take care, x


----------



## popcornsmum

LittleEms said:


> I forget how fast this forum moves!
> I lost my Grandpa on Wednesday and haven't checked in or done any SS stuff since, lots to catch up on here. Hope everyone is doing okay!


So sorry to hear this, hope you are okay x


----------



## Cully

Putting in my Tesco online order today and my usual cat litter is out of stock at the moment, but they very helpfully suggested a sub of a '_cat litter tray_ '!!
What next? 'Sorry we have no Cornflakes today but we can send you cereal bowl instead'.


----------



## lullabydream

Cully said:


> Putting in my Tesco online order today and my usual cat litter is out of stock at the moment, but they very helpfully suggested a sub of a '_cat litter tray_ '!!
> What next? 'Sorry we have no Cornflakes today but we can send you cereal bowl instead'.


That's hilarious...I wouldn't put it past them!


----------



## popcornsmum

Every morning after OH has left for work I tune into the pet cam and hear Popcorn doing mournful meows hunting Monk Monk and moving him round the house!. If I didn't know what she was doing I'd think she was pining for OH  we will all be reunited next week as our son has really missed the kitties so we are heading back earlier than planned! I cannot wait to give Popcorn and Mittens a big kiss!


----------



## popcornsmum

So tonight before OH got home I logged into the camera except it was facing out the window so I couldn't see Popcorn however all I could hear was clatter clatter bang rustle rustle!! I turned on the mic mic said "Popcorn I can hear you in those biscuits get out of the bag!" 
Obviously she ignored me and carried on! 
When OH got home I called and asked what Popcorn had been up to and apparently she had dragged the giant bag of Whiskas kitten biscuits (Mittens treats) from the kitchen into the hall, knocked it on its side and had a biscuit party for one!! Then got her plastic box which also contains treats and pushed it into the hall, knocked it over and helped herself to those treats too!!! :Hilarious
For those thinking she's clearly starving both cats have timed feeders which open at tea time with her wet food in which Madam had decided not to eat and fancied treats instead!!


----------



## Charity

popcornsmum said:


> So tonight before OH got home I logged into the camera except it was facing out the window so I couldn't see Popcorn however all I could hear was clatter clatter bang rustle rustle!! I turned on the mic mic said "Popcorn I can hear you in those biscuits get out of the bag!"
> Obviously she ignored me and carried on!
> When OH got home I called and asked what Popcorn had been up to and apparently she had dragged the giant bag of Whiskas kitten biscuits (Mittens treats) from the kitchen into the hall, knocked it on its side and had a biscuit party for one!! Then got her plastic box which also contains treats and pushed it into the hall, knocked it over and helped herself to those treats too!!! :Hilarious
> For those thinking she's clearly starving both cats have timed feeders which open at tea time with her wet food in which Madam had decided not to eat and fancied treats instead!!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious. While the cats are away......or rather at home. Naughty list for you Popcorn .


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> So tonight before OH got home I logged into the camera except it was facing out the window so I couldn't see Popcorn however all I could hear was clatter clatter bang rustle rustle!! I turned on the mic mic said "Popcorn I can hear you in those biscuits get out of the bag!"
> Obviously she ignored me and carried on!
> When OH got home I called and asked what Popcorn had been up to and apparently she had dragged the giant bag of Whiskas kitten biscuits (Mittens treats) from the kitchen into the hall, knocked it on its side and had a biscuit party for one!! Then got her plastic box which also contains treats and pushed it into the hall, knocked it over and helped herself to those treats too!!! :Hilarious
> For those thinking she's clearly starving both cats have timed feeders which open at tea time with her wet food in which Madam had decided not to eat and fancied treats instead!!


That's one very clever cat you've got there


----------



## popcornsmum

SbanR said:


> That's one very clever cat you've got there


She's an absolute b****r! I knew the second I heard the rustling she was in Mittens treats! Before I came away I caught her with her paw in the bag scooping pawfuls of biscuits out and scoffing them so I'd moved them out of her way however OH clearly moved them back again!


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious. While the cats are away......or rather at home. Naughty list for you Popcorn .


Haha! She is straight on that naughty list! I knew she was up to no good!! Lol I even said to my son what do you think Popcorn is doing to make this noise and he said "shes got those biscuits again!!" Such a pickle she is!!!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

popcornsmum said:


> So tonight before OH got home I logged into the camera except it was facing out the window so I couldn't see Popcorn however all I could hear was clatter clatter bang rustle rustle!! I turned on the mic mic said "Popcorn I can hear you in those biscuits get out of the bag!"
> Obviously she ignored me and carried on!
> When OH got home I called and asked what Popcorn had been up to and apparently she had dragged the giant bag of Whiskas kitten biscuits (Mittens treats) from the kitchen into the hall, knocked it on its side and had a biscuit party for one!! Then got her plastic box which also contains treats and pushed it into the hall, knocked it over and helped herself to those treats too!!! :Hilarious
> For those thinking she's clearly starving both cats have timed feeders which open at tea time with her wet food in which Madam had decided not to eat and fancied treats instead!!


Laughing aside I hope she's not now suffering from a surfeit of treats - an explosive bum comes to mind


----------



## popcornsmum

Bertie'sMum said:


> Laughing aside I hope she's not now suffering from a surfeit of treats - an explosive bum comes to mind


Oh most likely but I'm not there to clean the tray so that's OHs job!!


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> Haha! She is straight on that naughty list! I knew she was up to no good!! Lol I even said to my son what do you think Popcorn is doing to make this noise and he said "shes got those biscuits again!!" Such a pickle she is!!!


Where was Mittens while the treats were out?
Being an angelic little boy and not scoffing as well?


----------



## popcornsmum

SbanR said:


> Where was Mittens while the treats were out?
> Being an angelic little boy and not scoffing as well?


Mittens was in his base camp lounge with the door closed because he is a wee pickle and can't be trusted with anything when OH is at work and I'm not there! I thought neutering would calm him but it appears he has other ideas mostly consisting of annoying his big sister! 
She's very tolerant of him and I have to say she's done amazingly well!


----------



## Charity

Yesterday, on Zooplus, I noticed Nature Menu have a new food out in tins...hooray, at last. I've been having their food on and off for donkeys years (well, not me obviously) and it has always come in 100g pouches and I prefer smaller amounts. So, I was well pleased to see they are now making it in 85g tins. At Zooplus, you have to buy packs of 18 (one flavour) or 48 (multi pack) and there is currently 20% off if anyone else is interested. Nature Menu themselves are also selling them with the same discount but only the multi pack. It comes for adult cats and kittens.


----------



## ewelsh

@Ringypie hello lovely, I was thinking of you this morning when I saw a very handsome grey horse like Ringo ( not that there's another Ringo )

How are you doing these days? Xx


----------



## Ringypie

ewelsh said:


> @Ringypie hello lovely, I was thinking of you this morning when I saw a very handsome grey horse like Ringo ( not that there's another Ringo )
> 
> How are you doing these days? Xx


Oh hello! Thank you for asking. I'm doing really well thank you. Ringo is semi retired these days, not through ill health or anything, just that I don't have time to ride much with the dark evenings, running and hospital trips on Wednesdays (my day off in the week). Also he owes me nothing so it's nice for him to enjoy his twilight years pottering around the field. I do periodically scrape the mud off him and he charges off around the lanes with me like a horse half his age!
As for me, I'm really good - I had a good chat with the oncologist last week. I have 2 more chemo to get through and then I'm done!! I need to ask about having my port removed when I'm in later in the week which I'm really excited about! It's a funny mixed feeling coming to the end of chemo, can't wait for it to be over but also scared as that's been the focus of my life for 18 months!


----------



## popcornsmum

I'm glad things are going well for you @Ringypie and you've nearly finished the chemo! That's really good news.


----------



## Ringypie

popcornsmum said:


> I'm glad things are going well for you @Ringypie and you've nearly finished the chemo! That's really good news.


Thank you - I can't quite believe I'm nearly there… just want to put most of this year behind me although there have been some lovely happy times too it certainly has been a challenging one!


----------



## popcornsmum

After 4 lonnng weeks away I am back home with my 2 fur babies! 
Madam looked shocked when I walked in the door, let me stroke her then hissed and went for me! I gave her some time and space and she tried to head bump me all nicely but something in her brain made her snap and she went for me again luckily I moved my face back! 
Mittens has been very excited and running around like a bam! Happy to be picked up and cuddled and kissed!


----------



## Charity

popcornsmum said:


> After 4 lonnng weeks away I am back home with my 2 fur babies!
> Madam looked shocked when I walked in the door, let me stroke her then hissed and went for me! I gave her some time and space and she tried to head bump me all nicely but something in her brain made her snap and she went for me again luckily I moved my face back!
> Mittens has been very excited and running around like a bam! Happy to be picked up and cuddled and kissed!


Popcorn probably thinks you've had a long visit to the vets and you've come home smelling not of home. You've got some sucking up to do.  Mittens is just glad Mummy and human brother are home again.


----------



## ewelsh

Ringypie said:


> Oh hello! Thank you for asking. I'm doing really well thank you. Ringo is semi retired these days, not through ill health or anything, just that I don't have time to ride much with the dark evenings, running and hospital trips on Wednesdays (my day off in the week). Also he owes me nothing so it's nice for him to enjoy his twilight years pottering around the field. I do periodically scrape the mud off him and he charges off around the lanes with me like a horse half his age!
> As for me, I'm really good - I had a good chat with the oncologist last week. I have 2 more chemo to get through and then I'm done!! I need to ask about having my port removed when I'm in later in the week which I'm really excited about! It's a funny mixed feeling coming to the end of chemo, can't wait for it to be over but also scared as that's been the focus of my life for 18 months!


Ringo semi retired! Well he will love pottering in his field with the odd jolly out  give him a kiss from me xx

I am so happy to hear you are feeling good, what a dreadful stinky year it has been for you. 2 more chemo then it's all done.

Well done lovely brave warrior and begone damn port. Xxxxx

The world is your oyster my love, go grab every chance you have.

Also sending you a big hug and kiss X


----------



## Ringypie

ewelsh said:


> Ringo semi retired! Well he will love pottering in his field with the odd jolly out  give him a kiss from me xx
> 
> I am so happy to hear you are feeling good, what a dreadful stinky year it has been for you. 2 more chemo then it's all done.
> 
> Well done lovely brave warrior and begone damn port. Xxxxx
> 
> The world is your oyster my love, go grab every chance you have.
> 
> Also sending you a big hug and kiss X


Well he's 25 now!! Not that he knows it but I hope that by giving him a quieter life he will be around for a good few years more as I dread saying goodbye to him.
I'm currently doing run every day in November and have lots of lovely things planned for next year. 
If I hadn't found the lump I'd most likely be dead by now or at least very very sick… so every day is a beautiful gift. It has changed my perspective on life so very much.
Thank you for the kind words you are so lovely xxx


----------



## popcornsmum

Don't suppose anyone knows a trick to get the stench of valerian out of a food cupboard?! Ive already aired it and kept it open! 
Whilst I was away OH decided my snack cupboard would be the perfect place to keep the kitties stinky toys. Now all my snacks smell horrible and I don't want to open the cupboard which actually is probably good thing well for the diet anyway! :Hilarious


----------



## Cully

popcornsmum said:


> Don't suppose anyone knows a trick to get the stench of valerian out of a food cupboard?! Ive already aired it and kept it open!
> Whilst I was away OH decided my snack cupboard would be the perfect place to keep the kitties stinky toys. Now all my snacks smell horrible and I don't want to open the cupboard which actually is probably good thing well for the diet anyway! :Hilarious


Oh dear! That's why I'm keeping the toys I've got as Xmas pressies in a metal box in a drawer.
I wonder if bicarb will help? Probably not strong enough. You could try storing something with a really strong smell in there, maybe garlic or onions.


----------



## lullabydream

popcornsmum said:


> Don't suppose anyone knows a trick to get the stench of valerian out of a food cupboard?! Ive already aired it and kept it open!
> Whilst I was away OH decided my snack cupboard would be the perfect place to keep the kitties stinky toys. Now all my snacks smell horrible and I don't want to open the cupboard which actually is probably good thing well for the diet anyway! :Hilarious


Not really but you could try a tub of bicarbonate of soda and hope for the best. I use a some in the fridge, and in the microwave...in my imagination possibly it does work...
Another suggestion would be light a match practically inside cupboard and then blow it out. It's supposed to help.


----------



## Cully

I'm now even more convinced the people responsible for Felix recipes are not cat owners. If they were they'd know about fussy, picky cats and how hard it is to choose food they will eat. 
Ok, introduce new recipes if you must but don't mess with the old favourites which are often the staple diets of choosy cats and a lifeline for harassed owners.
After a day spent searching for Misty's regulars and finding none in Tesco, Asda and Morrisons I'm not in the best of tempers. Can you tell?:Banghead


----------



## popcornsmum

Cully said:


> I'm now even more convinced the people responsible for Felix recipes are not cat owners. If they were they'd know about fussy, picky cats and how hard it is to choose food they will eat.
> Ok, introduce new recipes if you must but don't mess with the old favourites which are often the staple diets of choosy cats and a lifeline for harassed owners.
> After a day spent searching for Misty's regulars and finding none in Tesco, Asda and Morrisons I'm not in the best of tempers. Can you tell?:Banghead


Oh gosh I feel your pain and emailed Purina when they did this with Popcprns Gourmet food! They sent me a variety of their other foods which obvs she wouldn't even try!!! I hope you can find something Misty will eat!


----------



## Cully

popcornsmum said:


> Oh gosh I feel your pain and emailed Purina when they did this with Popcprns Gourmet food! They sent me a variety of their other foods which obvs she wouldn't even try!!! I hope you can find something Misty will eat!


The only other thing she eats is Gourmet salmon Terrine, but she can't live on that alone, although she'd love to:Hungry.
I've got my booster tomorrow so while I'm in town I'll check out Wilko and Sainsburys to see if they've got her usuals.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm currently having to open the big boxes of fishy Felix to make sure they aren't the pouches with the foil bottoms, as himself doesn't like them.

What Felix does your Princess require, @Cully? I can look for you when I'm out looking for Oscar's preferred nibbles :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm currently having to open the big boxes of fishy Felix to make sure they aren't the pouches with the foil bottoms, as himself doesn't like them.
> 
> What Felix does your Princess require, @Cully? I can look for you when I'm out looking for Oscar's preferred nibbles :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Tbh I'm really hoping my trip into town will be fruitful, but the offer is very kind. If not I will look at the supplier I use online with finger crossed!
When you say you open the big boxes, do you mean while you are in the store? Girl after my own heart if you do. I can often be seen raking through to the back of the shelves for the freshest stuff. I'm very tidy though.
Hope you manage to find what his Lordship requires today.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I do @Cully yes. I know it's naughty but there's no point buying it otherwise. I have donated over 500 pouches of food to the rescue this year thanks to his fussy lordship!


----------



## popcornsmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> I do @Cully yes. I know it's naughty but there's no point buying it otherwise. I have donated over 500 pouches of food to the rescue this year thanks to his fussy lordship!


I remember those days!! We turned up at the animal sanctuary with 3 full carrier bags and 3 boxes of cat food because we hadn't figured out what Popcorn would eat!! :Hilarious They were so grateful though!!


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> I do @Cully yes. I know it's naughty but there's no point buying it otherwise. I have donated over 500 pouches of food to the rescue this year thanks to his fussy lordship!


I managed to get 2 boxes of Felix from Asda thank goodness. NO cat litter at Tesco though to include with tomorrows order pfft!!
Any luck finding the honourable Lord Oscar Fussypants goodies?


----------



## slartibartfast

Is it a message from Riddick or what???
Yesterday was the anniversary, the day he was gone, 5 years now. Dean found somewhere one of those toy squirrels, Riddick's favourite, I thought they were all buried with my boy. He is running with that squirrel, he bring it to bed and left on my pillow, he is doing that kneading and kissing thing Riddick used to do.
Today is one year since I've lost Delle Seyah and Arthur.
Without Dean I would be thinking about joining them.


----------



## Cully

slartibartfast said:


> Is it a message from Riddick or what???
> Yesterday was the anniversary, the day he was gone, 5 years now. Dean found somewhere one of those toy squirrels, Riddick's favourite, I thought they were all buried with my boy. He is running with that squirrel, he bring it to bed and left on my pillow, he is doing that kneading and kissing thing Riddick used to do.
> Today is one year since I've lost Delle Seyah and Arthur.
> Without Dean I would be thinking about joining them.


It doesn't seem that long does it? It's so good that Dean brings you such joy so you can carry on with all the good work you do for the cats in your care, and those still without a home. 
You're such a special lady Slarti.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Today I got my washing out of the tumble drier… and this is how many odd socks came out… it was only 1 weeks worth of washing









It must be some kind of record!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hahahaha! That's funny @Willow_Warren  If you could please explain to me how that happened, that would be great..!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ten years missing and he's home 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-birmingham-59322766


----------



## popcornsmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ten years missing and he's home
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-birmingham-59322766


Awww love him! What a happy ending!


----------



## Cully

Willow_Warren said:


> Today I got my washing out of the tumble drier… and this is how many odd socks came out… it was only 1 weeks worth of washing
> View attachment 479384
> 
> 
> It must be some kind of record!


I wonder where their twins are hiding?


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> Today I got my washing out of the tumble drier… and this is how many odd socks came out… it was only 1 weeks worth of washing
> View attachment 479384
> 
> 
> It must be some kind of record!


That's ok. You have 3 pairs


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ten years missing and he's home
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-birmingham-59322766


Like the blanket in the cage with him


----------



## SbanR

Bangers going off!!!:Bored
What are they celebrating??????


----------



## slartibartfast

Cully said:


> It doesn't seem that long does it? It's so good that Dean brings you such joy so you can carry on with all the good work you do for the cats in your care, and those still without a home.
> You're such a special lady Slarti.
> View attachment 479380


Dean is a joy wrapped in happiness.
But things are so bad now, like never before. I was eating from the dumpsters for over 2 years, that's how amazing my income was. Now it's even less, half o what is considered 'extreme poverty' in Poland. I'm thinking about killing myself everyday, because of that.
I won't find another job, I have no hope. I was looking for 5 years, from the moment those bastards hired me for half of that they will have to pay a normal person. I took that job out of sheer desperation, I had nowhere else to go with my mental issues, lack of basic social skills and even the primary education. 
I've begged on my knees everywhere, kick in my face always.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ten years missing and he's home
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-birmingham-59322766


Big Ginge has just featured on BBC Midlands news


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Slarti  I'm so sad for you. I wish I could make things better. I'm so glad you have your cats.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Willow_Warren said:


> Today I got my washing out of the tumble drier… and this is how many odd socks came out… it was only 1 weeks worth of washing
> View attachment 479384
> 
> 
> It must be some kind of record!


What's really odd is how big one foot is compared to the other


----------



## SbanR

Got this from Sainsbury's.
Is it new, or has it been around for a while?
Definite chicken-y smell but the fussy boy was suspicious
Jessie, bless her, tucked in


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Got this from Sainsbury's.
> Is it new, or has it been around for a while?
> Definite chicken-y smell but the fussy boy was suspicious
> Jessie, bless her, tucked in
> View attachment 479398
> View attachment 479399


I saw this the other day, hadn't seen it before, so assuming its quite new. Only thing is its complementary.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> I saw this the other day, hadn't seen it before, so assuming its quite new. Only thing is its complementary.


Well, it Is Lick-e-lix


----------



## Willow_Warren

SbanR said:


> Got this from Sainsbury's.
> Is it new, or has it been around for a while?
> Definite chicken-y smell but the fussy boy was suspicious
> Jessie, bless her, tucked in
> View attachment 479398
> View attachment 479399


Don't know how many sachets they had to put into that bowl for the photo :Hilarious 10g is nearly a mouthful not a bowl full…


----------



## lullabydream

I suffer with insomnia and if I am lucky I get 3 hours of sleep at night. 

Everytime I wake up, doesn't matter what time it is, Ivy seems to have a sixth sense. She trots in the room and lets out a new, which of course she's trained me well then she leaps on the bed and expects to give her head tickles and I get some licks on my cheek.

Anyone else's cat has a sixth sense?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Willow_Warren said:


> Today I got my washing out of the tumble drier… and this is how many odd socks came out… it was only 1 weeks worth of washing
> View attachment 479384
> 
> 
> It must be some kind of record!


I used to lose odd socks all the time -now I use those little zip up net laundry bags, put all the socks in those and voila no more missing socks


----------



## Bertie'sMum

lullabydream said:


> I suffer with insomnia and if I am lucky I get 3 hours of sleep at night.
> 
> Everytime I wake up, doesn't matter what time it is, Ivy seems to have a sixth sense. She trots in the room and lets out a new, which of course she's trained me well then she leaps on the bed and expects to give her head tickles and I get some licks on my cheek.
> 
> Anyone else's cat has a sixth sense?


Yes, Lily ALWAYS knows when I've just sat down - no matter where she is at the time just like magic she appears with a look that says "Oh goody Mum's sat down she must need me to climb on her lap for a cuddle"


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ten years missing and he's home
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-birmingham-59322766


I do love a happy ending


----------



## popcornsmum

very sad story. OH just had to cut through a football net with a deceased cat trapped in it  . So if anyone lives near football nets please please ask the school or park to remove them when not in use as this is just one tragic outcome. Also could have been a hedgehog or deer etc.


----------



## Guest

Oh very sad @popcornsmum


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh no so sad


----------



## slartibartfast

Someone let a bag of mexican food next to a trash can. Found it on my way from feedeing the cats. It was perfectly fresh, the bag had a logo of mexican restaurant, no idea why it was dumped.
It was my first meal in days, I think I set a new world record at wolfing down burritos. Well, I'm pretty sure I will be farting in the tune of La Cucaracha soon. Whole song, with many repeats.
I can't carry a tune in a bucket, maybe I can carry a tune in my butt instead!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Somebody around here obviously hasn't got a calendar - letting off loads of fireworks about 9pm yesterday, startled me and caused Lily to run and hide  She wasn't at all fazed by them on Bonfire Night so these must have been a fair bit louder


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Slarti  I am glad you have had some food but I’m sad that you don’t eat normally. I know you’ll tell me you can’t but can you redirect some of the money you spend on the homeless kitties on fresh meat to some food for yourself? They eat better than you do  Not that I’m suggesting you’d want to eat chicken hearts but you do need to eat too.


----------



## Cully

popcornsmum said:


> very sad story. OH just had to cut through a football net with a deceased cat trapped in it  . So if anyone lives near football nets please please ask the school or park to remove them when not in use as this is just one tragic outcome. Also could have been a hedgehog or deer etc.


People need to be aware of the dangers from garden furniture too. Those folding chairs and loungers with netting are a real deathtrap to small creatures. I had to untangle a dead kitten from my neighbours garden chair (years ago).
She didn't learn though, and I had to cut a hole in their sons mini goalkeepers net to free an inquisitive kitten who had got himself knotted in it. Thankfully I got there just in time and he was safely returned to mum and littermates.
So sorry your OH made such a terrible discovery. It's heartbreaking.


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Slarti  I am glad you have had some food but I'm sad that you don't eat normally. I know you'll tell me you can't but can you redirect some of the money you spend on the homeless kitties on fresh meat to some food for yourself? They eat better than you do  Not that I'm suggesting you'd want to eat chicken hearts but you do need to eat too.


I was barely affording food for cats before losing that job. And cats always come first.


----------



## slartibartfast

Another 'Dean is awesome!' post:
He comes to bed everyday, around 3:00AM, purring loud, cuddling, kneading and suckling on my clothes or skin. I love him!!!


----------



## popcornsmum

Cully said:


> People need to be aware of the dangers from garden furniture too. Those folding chairs and loungers with netting are a real deathtrap to small creatures. I had to untangle a dead kitten from my neighbours garden chair (years ago).
> She didn't learn though, and I had to cut a hole in their sons mini goalkeepers net to free an inquisitive kitten who had got himself knotted in it. Thankfully I got there just in time and he was safely returned to mum and littermates.
> So sorry your OH made such a terrible discovery. It's heartbreaking.


Oh how sad. Yes anything netting or long wand toys needs putting away. The lady who owned her just brought OH flowers to say thank you for bringing get home so that was very emotional. I just wish we'd spotted her sooner. It's just the saddest thing and we are feeling absolutely devastated for the poor wee kitty.


----------



## Cully

popcornsmum said:


> Oh how sad. Yes anything netting or long wand toys needs putting away. The lady who owned her just brought OH flowers to say thank you for bringing get home so that was very emotional. I just wish we'd spotted her sooner. It's just the saddest thing and we are feeling absolutely devastated for the poor wee kitty.


You couldn't have done more, and at least the owner got her back so she won't spend weeks or more worrying what has happened.


----------



## popcornsmum

Cully said:


> You couldn't have done more, and at least the owner got her back so she won't spend weeks or more worrying what has happened.


Thank you, OH is really traumatised. She said it was the worst thing she's ever seen and hardest thing she's ever had to do. :Arghh


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That's so sad  Well done to your other half though, I'm sure that the cat's owners were so grateful.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Tattie from next door (long haired Tortie and white) has gone missing  She hasn't come home after going out at 6am. It's very odd as she goes nowhere except their garden - and sits on our fence if Oscar doesn't tell her not to. Come home, Tatiana. Your humans are sad without you.


----------



## popcornsmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Tattie from next door (long haired Tortie and white) has gone missing  She hasn't come home after going out at 6am. It's very odd as she goes nowhere except their garden - and sits on our fence if Oscar doesn't tell her not to. Come home, Tatiana. Your humans are sad without you.


Oh no could she be stuck in a shed or garage??? I hope she comes home really soon! It's worth them looking close to home incase she's hurt and stuck in a garden or outhouse etc. 
The poor wee kitty OH found yesterday had been missing for 2 days and was right across the road in the school field from where she lived yet noone saw her except me and I sent OH over to double check. :Arghh
Hopefully Tattie is on a mouse hunting adventure and returns ASAP! Sending positive vibes to her and her owners.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m going to get husband to tell them to look upwards too, based on CK’s adventure! Hope to hear positive news later.


----------



## Cully

Come home Tattie, everyone is worried for your safety. Even Oscar.


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Tattie from next door (long haired Tortie and white) has gone missing  She hasn't come home after going out at 6am. It's very odd as she goes nowhere except their garden - and sits on our fence if Oscar doesn't tell her not to. Come home, Tatiana. Your humans are sad without you.


Tony Tony look around, Tattie is missing and must be found xx

Hope Tattie is found soon xx


----------



## lullabydream

Tony Tony look around Tattie is missing and needs to be found

Definitely worth the pf chant of St Anthony I think. Am with you on this one @ewelsh and @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

St Anthony is speedy today, she’s just strolled in, eaten breakfast and gone to sleep!

phew! Thanks everyone


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> St Anthony is speedy today, she's just strolled in, eaten breakfast and gone to sleep!
> 
> phew! Thanks everyone


Wow, that quick!


----------



## Jaf

I fell down the last couple of stairs on Sunday. Tiles and socks don't mix. I'm sore and bruised but no worse. No driving or cleaning for a few days. I must be more careful!


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> I fell down the last couple of stairs on Sunday. Tiles and socks don't mix. I'm sore and bruised but no worse. No driving or cleaning for a few days. I must be more careful!


OUCH!! Hope you are up and about soon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no @Jaf  Hope you aren't too battered. Heal fast.


----------



## popcornsmum

Jaf said:


> I fell down the last couple of stairs on Sunday. Tiles and socks don't mix. I'm sore and bruised but no worse. No driving or cleaning for a few days. I must be more careful!


Oh gosh look after yourself Jaf!


----------



## popcornsmum

The fatal football net has been removed today so although it can't bring back poor poor kitty it means no more animals will be at risk of harm :Arghh


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Rats and double rats. I rarely work Mondays but I did this week, so I forgot to update my Ocado order. It predicts a basket for you, which is good…but I now have three quarters of a tonne of salad and half a tonne of broccoli to eat. 

I know. First world problems. At least I’m lucky enough to have fresh food.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Rats and double rats. I rarely work Mondays but I did this week, so I forgot to update my Ocado order. It predicts a basket for you, which is good…but I now have three quarters of a tonne of salad and half a tonne of broccoli to eat.
> 
> I know. First world problems. At least I'm lucky enough to have fresh food.


Super healthy foods. Plow through it and by the end of the week your nose will be twitching like a rabbit's:Hilarious


----------



## Willow_Warren

Mrs Funkin said:


> Rats and double rats. I rarely work Mondays but I did this week, so I forgot to update my Ocado order. It predicts a basket for you, which is good…but I now have three quarters of a tonne of salad and half a tonne of broccoli to eat.
> 
> I know. First world problems. At least I'm lucky enough to have fresh food.


my friend does her mother's grocery order, she put 6 bottles of wine in as a delivery place holder, but nodded off of the sofa and slept past the cut off point..: oh how o giggled…


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> my friend does her mother's grocery order, she put 6 bottles of wine in as a delivery place holder, but nodded off of the sofa and slept past the cut off point..: oh how o giggled…


Got her priorities right then:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My friend’s Ocado Christmas delivery last year comprised a case of champagne. She missed the edit cut off. She wasn’t that bothered to be fair  *hic*


----------



## Jaf

Thank you lovely lot.

My new favourite thing is using Google translate to speak my silly cat songs in Spanish. "Purry and furry and nice, meow". Ha ha ha!


----------



## slartibartfast

Jaf said:


> Thank you lovely lot.
> 
> My new favourite thing is using Google translate to speak my silly cat songs in Spanish. "Purry and furry and nice, meow". Ha ha ha!


"Mruczasty i futrzasty i miły, miał"
Now you have it in Polish too!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Ok… quick question… have anyone else’s cats gone nuts now the weather has changed! Seriously I can’t keep up with Lola!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oscar was LITERALLY demented last night. He was all over the place. Up on all the stuff in my sewing room, then dashing to the spare room and pulling himself along the bed on the floor, loopy!


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oscar was LITERALLY demented last night. He was all over the place. Up on all the stuff in my sewing room, then dashing to the spare room and pulling himself along the bed on the floor, loopy!


Sounds like the Morningstars! Is he one of us???


----------



## Cully

Willow_Warren said:


> Ok… quick question… have anyone else's cats gone nuts now the weather has changed! Seriously I can't keep up with Lola!


Well the zoomies which are mostly practised outside are now performed indoors thanks to wet/colder weather. Thankfully they are fairly short lived so we just hang onto coffee mugs and anything else likely to get knocked over until she regains her sanity.


----------



## LittleEms

Hi everyone, popping in to say I hope you’re all good!
Sorry to whoever my SS is for not keeping up to date on the antics of my three, it’s been a month 

Anyone got their tree up yet?


----------



## Willow_Warren

Lola was pestering for some extra breakfast this morning (I think Andre has managed to swipe some of hers). She was making a bit of a nuisance of herself and I was busy getting on. I was in the dining room (which is open to the kitchen and she has full access to). But she went out the cat flat and decided to scratch at the dining room patio doors for attention


----------



## slartibartfast

Let it snow!
The snow is tiny shreds of toilet paper flying in the air, Dean is in his demolition mode and the bog roll is the enemy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

LittleEms said:


> Hi everyone, popping in to say I hope you're all good!
> Sorry to whoever my SS is for not keeping up to date on the antics of my three, it's been a month
> 
> Anyone got their tree up yet?


No but the lights are up on the house, just not turned on yet. It's going to be too windy the next couple of days to do them, so husband did them a bit early. I'm very excited!


----------



## popcornsmum

How are you lot surviving the storm?? 
Yesterday it was 11hrs no electricity which meant no heating (storage heaters!) Or oven! Today it's no water! We've had none for 10hrs now. :Arghh
Never again will I take for granted heat/light/cooking facilities and a flushing toilet! It can only get better right?!


----------



## arianarian

ohh...that is so sad


----------



## Willow_Warren

popcornsmum said:


> How are you lot surviving the storm??
> Yesterday it was 11hrs no electricity which meant no heating (storage heaters!) Or oven! Today it's no water! We've had none for 10hrs now. :Arghh
> Never again will I take for granted heat/light/cooking facilities and a flushing toilet! It can only get better right?!


Oh no… I hope things are better today? We escaped lightly…


----------



## Willow_Warren

Popped into Wilko today, and whilst they didn't have the item I was looking for they did have these at what seemed like a good price









they really have changed the pet food that they shock and has some decent offers… although since I spent £70 on Zooplus yesterday I held back!


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> Popped into Wilko today, and whilst they didn't have the item I was looking for they did have these at what seemed like a good price
> 
> View attachment 479740
> 
> 
> they really have changed the pet food that they shock and has some decent offers… although since I spent £70 on Zooplus yesterday I held back!


You really have to take advantage of offers while they're on!
Go on 
You'll be saving £ in the long run


----------



## Willow_Warren

SbanR said:


> You really have to take advantage of offers while they're on!
> Go on
> You'll be saving £ in the long run


well I left a few for other people!


----------



## popcornsmum

Willow_Warren said:


> Oh no… I hope things are better today? We escaped lightly…


27 hours with no water at all! :Arghh


----------



## BarneyBobCat

That must be awful. Hope its sorted for you soon


----------



## lullabydream

That's so awful @popcornsmum I just hope that you get water soon


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Husband sent me this from one of our local FB pages. The line about not roughing it made me laugh


----------



## Willow_Warren

https://www.aldi.co.uk/c/specialbuy...ts for Pets&lowerBound=0&upperBound=220&text=

Just quietly leaving this link here


----------



## immum

Willow_Warren said:


> https://www.aldi.co.uk/c/specialbuys/dates/2021-12-02?sort=popular&q=opular:transactionalStatus:transactional:transactionalStatus:nontransactional:Event:Gifts for Pets&lowerBound=0&upperBound=220&text=
> 
> Just quietly leaving this link here


Oh @Willow_Warren thanks! I just ordered the little chair! Shouldn't really but it is Christmas....and Milo is obsessed with my velvet chair in my home office. Obviously he will probably still prefer mine, but I hope not.


----------



## SbanR

immum said:


> Oh @Willow_Warren thanks! I just ordered the little chair! Shouldn't really but it is Christmas....and Milo is obsessed with my velvet chair in my home office. Obviously he will probably still prefer mine, but I hope not.


If he does, you can have the little one All To Yourself!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

URGH! Am Total Doofus!


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> If he does, you can have the little one All To Yourself!


He he, I was just conjuring up that image before I read this.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> URGH! Am Total Doofus!


Er......that's new to me. Sounds nasty!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hurrah! The removal vans are outside Horrible Cat’s house. I’m hoping they are moving far enough away that he doesn’t want to come back harassing Oscar and the other cats around here still. 

So long, Claudie the Snow Bengal, I’d like to say it’s been a pleasure…but it really hasn’t.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hurrah! The removal vans are outside Horrible Cat's house. I'm hoping they are moving far enough away that he doesn't want to come back harassing Oscar and the other cats around here still.
> 
> So long, Claudie the Snow Bengal, I'd like to say it's been a pleasure…but it really hasn't.


Have you hung out the flags.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I wish I could! Honestly @Cully he has terrorised so many local cats. He's been in our house causing Oscar untold stress, he's fought with him on the patio, he's caused the cat next door to him such stress and bit his neck so badly there was blood everywhere and a couple of hundred quid at the vet  he attacked on of the cats over the road and caused another vet trip. So yes, I'm delighted! He is very bored at home I think, they just let him roam and of course Bengals can be quite feisty I believe, so it's not his fault but I'm glad he won't be here.


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> I wish I could! Honestly @Cully he has terrorised so many local cats. He's been in our house causing Oscar untold stress, he's fought with him on the patio, he's caused the cat next door to him such stress and bit his neck so badly there was blood everywhere and a couple of hundred quid at the vet  he attacked on of the cats over the road and caused another vet trip. So yes, I'm delighted! He is very bored at home I think, they just let him roam and of course Bengals can be quite feisty I believe, so it's not his fault but I'm glad he won't be here.


That must be such a relief, lovely as they are, they shouldn't be out and about as this happens so often


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> I wish I could! Honestly @Cully he has terrorised so many local cats. He's been in our house causing Oscar untold stress, he's fought with him on the patio, he's caused the cat next door to him such stress and bit his neck so badly there was blood everywhere and a couple of hundred quid at the vet  he attacked on of the cats over the road and caused another vet trip. So yes, I'm delighted! He is very bored at home I think, they just let him roam and of course Bengals can be quite feisty I believe, so it's not his fault but I'm glad he won't be here.


Perhaps a case of the owners not doing enough research before buying him. I've always thought of Bengals as a specialised breed and not for the feint hearted.
Hopefully he will have an environment more suited to him now and live a contented, trouble free life.
Misty sends a fist pump to Oscar. Yay, peace reigns.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Try having a half Bengal, half Savannah. Life is never boring that's for sure


----------



## popcornsmum

I would just like to share my joy that Mittens and Popcorn just touched noses 3 times with no boops or hissing!! :Jawdrop
and Popcorn has also been pretty lovely to us letting us stroke her alot obvs apart from the occasional usual boop to keep us on our toes!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh that's so good to read @popcornsmum - well done Popcorn & Mittens.


----------



## Charity

Well done Popcorn...lead by example lovely girl


----------



## Cully

Looks like peace and goodwill in the popcorn household:Happy.


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> I would just like to share my joy that Mittens and Popcorn just touched noses 3 times with no boops or hissing!! :Jawdrop
> and Popcorn has also been pretty lovely to us letting us stroke her alot obvs apart from the occasional usual boop to keep us on our toes!


Woohoo!!! They might even snuggle up by Christmas


----------



## H.M

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/politics/2021/12/04/microchip-cats-pay-500-fine-owners-warned-new-rules/

New rule making microchipping cats mandatory or face a £500 fine. They should make a similar rule for neutering unless you are a reputable breeder.


----------



## popcornsmum

SbanR said:


> Woohoo!!! They might even snuggle up by Christmas


I think you spoke too soon!!!   today Mittens just sat and dared to look at Popcorn and well she told him in no uncertain terms to do one!!  Then she jumped up on the freezer and protested by flinging oats with her paw out of my sons sensory tray which was hidden up there out of her reach and flung them all over the kitchen!


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> Then she jumped up on the freezer and protested by flinging oats with her paw out of my sons sensory tray which was hidden up there out of her reach and flung them all over the kitchen!


Surely you knew Popcorn's favourite game is to find lost (read hidden) objects?
You're lucky she didn't decide to use it as a litter tray!


----------



## popcornsmum

SbanR said:


> Surely you knew Popcorn's favourite game is to find lost (read hidden) objects?
> You're lucky she didn't decide to use it as a litter tray!


:HilariousThat's precisely why it was on top of the freezer!!! I've caught her at that before just before she was about to poop in it!! Little ******!


----------



## Guest

Aw nose kisses  that's a lot of progress @popcornsmum despite a bop here & there


----------



## popcornsmum

Someone (Mittens) is getting a lump of coal this year! He grabbed poor old Snowdog who was merrily sitting on the unit minding his own business and bunny kicked him. By the time I rescued Snowdog and replaced him with the kickeroo poor Snowdogs little mitten print had been ripped. :Arghh Now he's onto the glittery reindeer and has just taken the bag of reindeer food too! 
Popcorn always just left all the Xmas stuff alone! Lol Mittens is something else! 
(Ignore the litter Mittens has spread over the carpet I've yet to hoover this morn!!!)


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> Someone (Mittens) is getting a lump of coal this year! He grabbed poor old Snowdog who was merrily sitting on the unit minding his own business and bunny kicked him. By the time I rescued Snowdog and replaced him with the kickeroo poor Snowdogs little mitten print had been ripped. :Arghh Now he's onto the glittery reindeer and has just taken the bag of reindeer food too!
> Popcorn always just left all the Xmas stuff alone! Lol Mittens is something else!
> (Ignore the litter Mittens has spread over the carpet I've yet to hoover this morn!!!)
> View attachment 480113
> View attachment 480114
> View attachment 480115
> View attachment 480116



But you can hardly blame the poor baby. Snowdog is the same size as replacement kickeroo. He must have thought mummy left it out for him


----------



## Willow_Warren

But mittens is so cute….


----------



## Charity

Popcorn's not all bad then?  Aren't kittens just divine


----------



## Cully

You little monkey Mittens, getting into all sorts of mischief.
It reminded me of that nonsense poem:
The trouble with kittens is that
While they sit on the mat they get fat.
They grow and they grow
And the next thing you know
Your kitten's a boring old cat.

I don't think Mittens will ever be boring though.


----------



## Guest

I think Mittens is asking for kicker diversity. 
One of my two decided the new rag rug in the kitchen made a good bunny kicker this morning after he rucked it up.


----------



## popcornsmum

After this morning antics what could possibly go wrong this evening?! Well after an hour of the tree being decorated we went to eat dinner and came back in to find 6 baubles on the floor!!


----------



## popcornsmum

J. Dawson said:


> I think Mittens is asking for kicker diversity.
> One of my two decided the new rag rug in the kitchen made a good bunny kicker this morning after he rucked it up.


Popcorn loves to bunny kick the bath mat!!


----------



## popcornsmum

Cully said:


> You little monkey Mittens, getting into all sorts of mischief.
> It reminded me of that nonsense poem:
> The trouble with kittens is that
> While they sit on the mat they get fat.
> They grow and they grow
> And the next thing you know
> Your kitten's a boring old cat.
> 
> I don't think Mittens will ever be boring though.


Nope I don't think so either!! Lol


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> Popcorn's not all bad then?  Aren't kittens just divine


She's a wee angel compared to him! Haha! He is divine really, we adore him!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Putting up a tree with a kitten is really asking for trouble


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know this makes me a bad person but every time I see the KFC gravy box advert, I want one. I wanted one last Christmas and didn't have one...might have to this year. 

I know. I'm a lost cause


----------



## popcornsmum

BarneyBobCat said:


> Putting up a tree with a kitten is really asking for trouble


Popcorn was roughly the same age Mittens is now at Xmas as a kitten and she was not interested at all! She led us into false sense of security!!! 
Anyway I've had to shut him out of the lounge tonight until I can figure out whay to do to protect him from the tree (I'd even taped all the lights down and to the tree so he couldn't get caught in them!) But he's tried to chew a branch and we can't have him doing that! So now him and Popcorn are running up and down the stairs like mad things!


----------



## popcornsmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> I know this makes me a bad person but every time I see the KFC gravy box advert, I want one. I wanted one last Christmas and didn't have one...might have to this year.
> 
> I know. I'm a lost cause


In Japan they eat fried chicken for Xmas! So I say do it! I love the gravy boxes they're really good!! Lol


----------



## Britt

I apologise for my absence the last couple of weeks. I’m very depressed and cry for hours. I’m always having a hard time around Christmas. I feel lonelier than ever

I do volunteer work at an animal rescue every morning but even that doesn’t really help.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

popcornsmum said:


> In Japan they eat fried chicken for Xmas! So I say do it! I love the gravy boxes they're really good!! Lol


Haha, you're NOT helping  I will have to get one on my week off after Christmas I think.


----------



## Cully

Britt said:


> I apologise for my absence the last couple of weeks. I'm very depressed and cry for hours. I'm always having a hard time around Christmas. I feel lonelier than ever
> 
> I do volunteer work at an animal rescue every morning but even that doesn't really help.


Sorry to hear you're feeling like this Britt, we understand that this time of year can be especially hard for some people.
Do you have any mental health groups you could approach for support to help you through it? It's well recognised now how important it is to keep your mind healthy, so just talking to someone or finding distraction tactics might be useful.
You're always welcome on here .


----------



## Cully

popcornsmum said:


> Popcorn was roughly the same age Mittens is now at Xmas as a kitten and she was not interested at all! She led us into false sense of security!!!
> Anyway I've had to shut him out of the lounge tonight until I can figure out whay to do to protect him from the tree (I'd even taped all the lights down and to the tree so he couldn't get caught in them!) But he's tried to chew a branch and we can't have him doing that! So now him and Popcorn are running up and down the stairs like mad things!


I would usually suggest that if you don't want them to do something then provide a more interesting alternative, but is there actually *anything more* interesting to a kitten than a Christmas tree??
I did have to put the tree inside a child's playpen once, but that basically just confined the yuletide wreckage to one area.
Can you get lights that are battery operated? I don't even know if they exist, and if they do, are they safer!
What about a tall cat tree dressed with tinsel and cat friendly toys?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m reading a library book and I think the person before me liked chocolate biscuits #crumbs


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm reading a library book and I think the person before me liked chocolate biscuits #crumbs


:Yuck. At least your book doesn't have a bloody thumb print like one I got from the library. I didn't find it until near the end. And yes, it was a murder mystery if you're wondering.:Jawdrop


----------



## LittleEms

Cully said:


> :Yuck. At least your book doesn't have a bloody thumb print like one I got from the library. I didn't find it until near the end. And yes, it was a murder mystery if you're wondering.:Jawdrop


Oo'er, how creepy!
Love the new picture Cully!


----------



## SbanR

Talking of chocolate biscuits @Mrs Funkin I finally saw some chocolate covered malt biscuits
It was in one of those discount stores.


----------



## Cully

LittleEms said:


> Oo'er, how creepy!
> Love the new picture Cully!


:Happy thanks. It was the closest I could get to a Christmas Misty.


----------



## popcornsmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm reading a library book and I think the person before me liked chocolate biscuits #crumbs


I always wipe all library books with an antibac wipe before reading them! Actually my son when he was 3 told the librarian he couldn't read a book until Mummy had cleaned it  Probably wouldn't help with the crumbs tho!


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> I always wipe all library books with an antibac wipe before reading them! Actually my son when he was 3 told the librarian he couldn't read a book until Mummy had cleaned it  Probably wouldn't help with the crumbs tho!


Just the outside, or Every. Single. Page?!


----------



## Cully

I had a librarian friend who spoke of the weird things people used as book marks.
From a wrapped condom to a rasher of streaky bacon. 
Well, she presumed they were bookmarks or why else were they in there?
Answers on a postcard.


----------



## popcornsmum

SbanR said:


> Just the outside, or Every. Single. Page?!


Hahaha all over the outside cover and down the edge! unless it's a kids board book then it's all over coz once I found some suspicious brown marks on the pages


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> Hahaha all over the outside cover and down the edge! unless it's a kids board book then it's all over coz once I found some suspicious brown marks on the pages


Those brown marks could have been chocolate or a sauce


----------



## popcornsmum

Anyone else have a mad evening??! Im making dinner (hand made turkey burgers) Popcorn and Mittens playing chase and somehow Mittens fell in my sons bath (before he got in!), luckily I heard a thud and asked my son to check on Mittens! Then he said Mittens fine he's sitting on the stairs so I thought great. I take the burgers out of oven and leave on hob to go see kitties and find Mittens sitting in lounge dripping wet from stomach to toes so I realise he'd fallen in Bath and jumped out thankfully it wasn't full to the brim! I dry him off and walk into kitchen to find Popcorn on the floor with the turkey burgers having a meal for one! 
I was so thankful I still had some mince left and had to make a new batch!! I shut Mittens in the lounge and Popcorn in the hall, went into lounge to find Mittens in the bloody Xmas tree booping a bell!!!
This house is a madhouse!! 
Here's a soggy cat licking himself!!


----------



## Charity

Your madhouse is making me laugh @popcornsmum :Hilarious


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> Your madhouse is making me laugh @popcornsmum :Hilarious


I wasn't laughing when I saw Popcorn sitting there eating my dinner off the floor!


----------



## Willow_Warren

@popcornsmum not laughing… (promise)

_Giggles_


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Im soooo tired. Had Barney lying on my legs all night like a solid lump - I couldn't move! And of course he wanted to be up at the crack of dawn for breakfast :Arghh

His mummy was laughing at me until he farted on her. Thats karma for you :Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> Anyone else have a mad evening??! Im making dinner (hand made turkey burgers) Popcorn and Mittens playing chase and somehow Mittens fell in my sons bath (before he got in!), luckily I heard a thud and asked my son to check on Mittens! Then he said Mittens fine he's sitting on the stairs so I thought great. I take the burgers out of oven and leave on hob to go see kitties and find Mittens sitting in lounge dripping wet from stomach to toes so I realise he'd fallen in Bath and jumped out thankfully it wasn't full to the brim! I dry him off and walk into kitchen to find Popcorn on the floor with the turkey burgers having a meal for one!
> I was so thankful I still had some mince left and had to make a new batch!! I shut Mittens in the lounge and Popcorn in the hall, went into lounge to find Mittens in the bloody Xmas tree booping a bell!!!
> This house is a madhouse!!
> Here's a soggy cat licking himself!!
> View attachment 480310


Haha
But your story isn't complete without a photo of Popcorn enjoying her turkey burger


----------



## popcornsmum

SbanR said:


> Haha
> But your story isn't complete without a photo of Popcorn enjoying her turkey burger


She legged it the second I stepped into the kitchen and caught her in the act!!! She's not daft enough to hang around  She ran and jumped on top of the freezer whilst licking her lips!​


----------



## popcornsmum

@SbanR but heres a pic of the wee angel just for you!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Why did I buy the box of FondantFancies in Irish cream flavour? Whhhhyyyyyyyy? They are delicious!


----------



## Jaf

Mrs Funkin said:


> Why did I buy the box of FondantFancies in Irish cream flavour? Whhhhyyyyyyyy? They are delicious!


How's Irish cream different? I know Devon ice cream is more creamy. I love fondant fancies, but not the brown ones. Can't get them here! #Sighs#


----------



## Willow_Warren

Mrs Funkin said:


> Why did I buy the box of FondantFancies in Irish cream flavour? Whhhhyyyyyyyy? They are delicious!


oh… whee did you get these??? I got some "after dinner" flavour ones. Which lasted slightly longer than the lidl mini stollen which is an absolute favourite


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Jaf they are like Baileys. Yum!

@Willow_Warren they were in Asda on Thursday night for 50p a box, as they are out of date today (perfectly fine!). I got them and some Frosted Fancies, which are essentially vanilla flavoured. Wish I'd bought two boxes now…though my waistline is glad I didn't! In fairness the mini stollen don't last long here either…so mini are still in the dining room sideboard. If they are in there I'm okay they won't be opened, once they move to the kitchen that's it!


----------



## Jaf

My phone has a thing where it connects to the camera and tells you what something is. Fairly good at plants. Utterly hopeless with animals. Apparently I have a hamster, Mongolian bobtail, polydactyl and a bengal.

@Mrs Funkin your stash is safe from me then!


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> My phone has a thing where it connects to the camera and tells you what something is. Fairly good at plants. Utterly hopeless with animals. Apparently I have a hamster, Mongolian bobtail, polydactyl and a bengal.
> 
> @Mrs Funkin your stash is safe from me then!


. How are you Jaf? Fully recovered from your argument with your stairs I hope.
Which is which of your strange collection of animals then? According to your phone!!


----------



## Jaf

Cully said:


> . How are you Jaf? Fully recovered from your argument with your stairs I hope.
> Which is which of your strange collection of animals then? According to your phone!!


Oh bless you for asking. Bruises all better but my back's still unbendy. Might need some physio but baths really help so I reckon it's just muscular.

The hamster is Ollie, ginger cat. Bobtail is Frank, to be fair he does have a deformed tail and lovely blue eyes. Polydactyl is Woody, tabby and white with no extra toes. And the bengal was Izzy or Alfie, tabby cats. It did get Mari, black cat, right. Maybe my phone's not good enough!


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Oh bless you for asking. Bruises all better but my back's still unbendy. Might need some physio but baths really help so I reckon it's just muscular.
> 
> The hamster is Ollie, ginger cat. Bobtail is Frank, to be fair he does have a deformed tail and lovely blue eyes. Polydactyl is Woody, tabby and white with no extra toes. And the bengal was Izzy or Alfie, tabby cats. It did get Mari, black cat, right. Maybe my phone's not good enough!


Yes backs can take quite some time to heal properly. It's not the sort of thing you can rest is it? Hope it's much better soon with relaxing baths.
What on earth have you got on your phone which identifies things incorrectly? 
Never heard of it before.


----------



## Jaf

I'll be honest, I don't really know. I found the button by accident, took a photo of a cactus and the phone said something when I was trying to go online to find it. Too smart for me!


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> I'll be honest, I don't really know. I found the button by accident, took a photo of a cactus and the phone said something when I was trying to go online to find it. Too smart for me!


----------



## Cully

After I've got most of the Christmas shopping sorted and much of it in my freezer already, DS announces he's going on a diet. Now!!:Arghh


----------



## lullabydream

Cully said:


> After I've got most of the Christmas shopping sorted and much of it in my freezer already, DS announces he's going on a diet. Now!!:Arghh


I no there isn't any good time to diet, but 2 weeks prior to Christmas seems a bit of a weird time.

Now will he stick to it? I have no willpower currently so definitely wouldn't!

Edit to add @Mrs Funkin have you seen how cheap currently 1 litre of Bailey's is at the moment?


----------



## Charity

lullabydream said:


> I no there isn't any good time to diet, but 2 weeks prior to Christmas seems a bit of a weird time.
> 
> Now will he stick to it? I have no willpower currently so definitely wouldn't!
> 
> Edit to add @Mrs Funkin have you seen how cheap currently 1 litre of Bailey's is at the moment?


I agree, the worst time is going to be around Christmas if you've got a house full of goodies or Easter.

I started a 'diet' if you can call it that in June because I was diagnosed with highish cholestrol. I just cut out sweets and biscuits, which were my worst enemy, meat, cheese etc. and cut down on meal sizes and I've managed to lose 1 st 4 lbs. I feel much better for it but I'm not looking forward to Christmas. My OH is trying to reduce his sugar intake as well so we haven't bought lots of goodies. If we get given gifts of sweets etc. we shall have to be even more disciplined and eat occasionally but its a lot more difficult when the things you love but are trying not to eat are in the house at your finger tips. :Meh


----------



## lullabydream

Charity said:


> I agree, the worst time is going to be around Christmas if you've got a house full of goodies or Easter.
> 
> I started a 'diet' if you can call it that in June because I was diagnosed with highish cholestrol. I just cut out sweets and biscuits, which were my worst enemy, meat, cheese etc. and cut down on meal sizes and I've managed to lose 1 st 4 lbs. I feel much better for it but I'm not looking forward to Christmas. My OH is trying to reduce his sugar intake as well so we haven't bought lots of goodies. If we get given gifts of sweets etc. we shall have to be even more disciplined and eat occasionally but its a lot more difficult when the things you love but are trying not to eat are in the house at your finger tips. :Meh


Absolutely very hard at this time of year. Plus you can get some real bargains too on some stuff! 
I think dieting is hard, well even the word diet puts fear into me!


----------



## Cully

I managed to lose 1 and a half stone by cutting down portion sizes, buying low fat/sugar and cutting out sweets, biscuits and ice cream. Oh and no cakes, puds or cream.
I think I found it easier this time because I still ate a normal main meal, just much smaller. And I stopped eating when I'd had enough, not clearing my plate.
I'm really pleased as my blood pressure, cholesterol and diabetic levels are all way down now.
Christmas will be hard though and definitely not the time to begin a diet.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> I managed to lose 1 and a half stone by cutting down portion sizes, buying low fat/sugar and cutting out sweets, biscuits and ice cream. Oh and no cakes, puds or cream.
> I think I found it easier this time because I still ate a normal main meal, just much smaller. And I stopped eating when I'd had enough, not clearing my plate.
> I'm really pleased as my blood pressure, cholesterol and diabetic levels are all way down now.
> Christmas will be hard though and definitely not the time to begin a diet.


Well done @Cully. It's not easy but makes you feel good when you see a difference. I think after a while you get used to the new way of life. After I cut down on sugar some years ago, I now find if I have too much, it tastes awful. I just wish I had been this disciplined long ago. I can't believe before I was in my 40s I was a tall, skinny thing who couldn't put on weight for the life of me. Those were the days.:Meh


----------



## Cully

Yes @Charity it's amazing what you get used to. I haven't had sugar in tea for over 30 yrs and I never add salt to anything, even when cooking veg.
Because of my fibro I can't get the exercise I'd like so have had to be careful not to put weight on.
I was 8 stone until I hit my 40's then it just got harder to keep the weight off. 
I bought some new clothes recently only to discover I now need 2 sizes smaller. Wish I'd realised before I bought it though.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I have yes @lullabydream and two bottles may have jumped into my trolley


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> I have yes @lullabydream and two bottles may have jumped into my trolley


 I knew I should have picked up 2, don't want them lonely on their own!


----------



## Jaf

Dropped the kittens, Alfie and Izzy, at the vet this morning for their neutering. Miss the little galloping monsters.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Hum… hot chocolate… good glug of baileys… whipped cream in front of the fire!

well is the only way I’m going to keep warm… the boiler was as dead as dead can be this morning. Wish me luck washing my hair this evening.


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> Hum… hot chocolate… good glug of baileys… whipped cream in front of the fire!
> 
> well is the only way I'm going to keep warm… the boiler was as dead as dead can be this morning. Wish me luck washing my hair this evening.


Have you managed to book someone to come and fix it?
You don't have long hair do you? A kettle of hot water and a basin in front of the fire ( pretend you're participating in one of those history reconstructions)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no @Willow_Warren  Good job Baileys is on offer by the sounds of it! Hope your boiler is fixed soon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Jaf said:


> Dropped the kittens, Alfie and Izzy, at the vet this morning for their neutering. Miss the little galloping monsters.


Hope all goes well with their ops, Jaf. Let us know how they are when you get the chance xx


----------



## Jaf

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hope all goes well with their ops, Jaf. Let us know how they are when you get the chance xx


Thank you! We're home. Alfie is OK, still a bit wobbly but had a tiny dinner. Poor Izzy has a hernia just above her operation site, vet thinks maybe a dog bite when she was teeny! It's possible it will heal up itself. Izzy has had a tiny dinner too but is much more wobbly than her brother.

Took Geri as well as she's been quiet and I thought I saw a limp. Arthritis, so she's started on Metacam. She's only 10.

Asked about Woody's third eyelid, it's been a week, vet says might take another week or 2 to resolve.


----------



## popcornsmum

We sent Mittens to the local cattery for 24hrs last night (because he can't trusted with the Xmas tree and Popcorn can.) And had a nice little trip to Edinburgh which was rather beautiful. Apparently Mittens was very cute and loved having a fuss made of him. Unlike his sister!


----------



## popcornsmum

Mittens has just got me back for putting him in the cattery! He stepped in his poop and my son decided to choose that moment to play with Mittens and his wand toy so cue poop being trod all over the lounge carpet/sofa/window sill/cat tree in all of 30 seconds thanks to tornado Mittens whilst I'm shouting for my son to put the wand down! 
It took me over an hour to clean the lounge carpet etc and then bathed Mittens who hated it!  I can still smell it so will have to machine wash sofa covers. :Arghh:Arghh


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> Mittens has just got me back for putting him in the cattery! He stepped in his poop and my son decided to choose that moment to play with Mittens and his wand toy so cue poop being trod all over the lounge carpet/sofa/window sill/cat tree in all of 30 seconds thanks to tornado Mittens whilst I'm shouting for my son to put the wand down!
> It took me over an hour to clean the lounge carpet etc and then bathed Mittens who hated it!  I can still smell it so will have to machine wash sofa covers. :Arghh:Arghh


Sorry but


----------



## Cully

popcornsmum said:


> Mittens has just got me back for putting him in the cattery! He stepped in his poop and my son decided to choose that moment to play with Mittens and his wand toy so cue poop being trod all over the lounge carpet/sofa/window sill/cat tree in all of 30 seconds thanks to tornado Mittens whilst I'm shouting for my son to put the wand down!
> It took me over an hour to clean the lounge carpet etc and then bathed Mittens who hated it!  I can still smell it so will have to machine wash sofa covers. :Arghh:Arghh


Whoops. Hope the smell vanishes quickly.


----------



## Ringypie

Just an ancient little horse in the twilight








Dear old Ringy says hello


----------



## Guest

@Ringypie 
Lovely photo


----------



## Ringypie

Who would like to hear some good news?
I finished my chemo last week as some of you will know. But today I had confirmation from oncology that I don’t need any further treatment at this time apart from tamoxifen which will be reviewed in a couple of years!


----------



## immum

immum said:


> Oh @Willow_Warren thanks! I just ordered the little chair! Shouldn't really but it is Christmas....and Milo is obsessed with my velvet chair in my home office. Obviously he will probably still prefer mine, but I hope not.


So Milo's chair has arrived, it really is lovely. And he likes it! Although the amount of hair I'm still finding on my chair shows he's still using that aswell.


----------



## Cully

Ringypie said:


> Who would like to hear some good news?
> I finished my chemo last week as some of you will know. But today I had confirmation from oncology that I don't need any further treatment at this time apart from tamoxifen which will be reviewed in a couple of years!


That's the best news isn't it? So happy for you after all you've been through xx.


----------



## immum

Ringypie said:


> Who would like to hear some good news?
> I finished my chemo last week as some of you will know. But today I had confirmation from oncology that I don't need any further treatment at this time apart from tamoxifen which will be reviewed in a couple of years!


Great news @Ringypie


----------



## Ringypie

Cully said:


> That's the best news isn't it? So happy for you after all you've been through xx.


It really is. I was just worried that she'd put me on neratinib which is another drug used to mop up after strong chemo - and the side effects of that can be really nasty (needing to be near a loo at all times) which really don't fit with me as I'm rarely at home!


----------



## SbanR

Ringypie said:


> Who would like to hear some good news?
> I finished my chemo last week as some of you will know. But today I had confirmation from oncology that I don't need any further treatment at this time apart from tamoxifen which will be reviewed in a couple of years!


That's brilliant news! You've been through so much and you've won through. Xx


----------



## Cully

Ringypie said:


> It really is. I was just worried that she'd put me on neratinib which is another drug used to mop up after strong chemo - and the side effects of that can be really nasty (needing to be near a loo at all times) which really don't fit with me as I'm rarely at home!


Yikes, I'm glad you don't need to be on that then:Yuck.


----------



## popcornsmum

Ringypie said:


> Who would like to hear some good news?
> I finished my chemo last week as some of you will know. But today I had confirmation from oncology that I don't need any further treatment at this time apart from tamoxifen which will be reviewed in a couple of years!


Marvellous news!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Me @Ringypie me! I am SO delighted to read this. It's such a brilliant Christmas pressie for you and R xxx


----------



## Jaf

Ringypie said:


> Who would like to hear some good news?
> I finished my chemo last week as some of you will know. But today I had confirmation from oncology that I don't need any further treatment at this time apart from tamoxifen which will be reviewed in a couple of years!


Wonderful news!


----------



## Jaf

Can anyone recommend a frying pan? Ideally one that can go in the oven? I normally buy cheap supermarket ones and melt the handles on the gas hob!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Ringypie said:


> Who would like to hear some good news?
> I finished my chemo last week as some of you will know. But today I had confirmation from oncology that I don't need any further treatment at this time apart from tamoxifen which will be reviewed in a couple of years!


that's brilliant news


----------



## Cully

Went to switch the kitchen light on last night and it was dead, not even a flicker.
Reported it this morning to the council repairs and got an appointment for them to come and replace the light strip or starter, whichever is the problem.......January 10th!!!!
So I had a little word!
They're coming tomorrow afternoon:Smug.


----------



## popcornsmum

Jaf said:


> Can anyone recommend a frying pan? Ideally one that can go in the oven? I normally buy cheap supermarket ones and melt the handles on the gas hob!


If you have a big budget Le Crueset! That's been my fave one i was given second hand but sadly now I just have a cheap supermarket one which has a melty handle!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Jaf I second Le Creuset, I have a sauté pan that is oven-able. It was expensive but the cost per use is tiny, I use it such a lot. I also have an LC traditional shallow casserole which gets a lot of use. Both of them I got on special offer - you might get them a lot cheaper there than here though.


----------



## Jaf

popcornsmum said:


> If you have a big budget Le Crueset! That's been my fave one i was given second hand but sadly now I just have a cheap supermarket one which has a melty handle!





Mrs Funkin said:


> @Jaf I second Le Creuset, I have a sauté pan that is oven-able. It was expensive but the cost per use is tiny, I use it such a lot. I also have an LC traditional shallow casserole which gets a lot of use. Both of them I got on special offer - you might get them a lot cheaper there than here though.


Thank you both. I really had no idea where to start, hadn't even known cast iron pans were a thing. Aren't the Le Crueset casserole dishes pretty? Sadly not in my budget but I shall keep an eye out.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Jaf do you have charity shops where you are? You'd be surprised how many times LC second hand things appear from clearances. My saute pan is stainless steel including handle, hence can go in the oven. Also, don't forget eBay - I'd rather a second hand LC than a cheaper make that doesn't last.


----------



## Psygon

Jaf said:


> Can anyone recommend a frying pan? Ideally one that can go in the oven? I normally buy cheap supermarket ones and melt the handles on the gas hob!


I have tefal ones that can go in the oven up to a certain temp, can't remember what that is but I use them in the oven when making dutch baby pancakes (they go in at 180 degrees I think. I don't make them as much as I'd like as my waistline would not thank me). Also use gas hobs and so far not melted the handles on them.

I do also have a le creuset non stick frying pan... But the non stick coating seemed to damage very easily. Le creuset wouldn't give me a refund...

I would look in tk maxx for cheapish good quality frying pans tho!

https://www.tkmaxx.com/uk/en/search...e-desc&facets=stockLevelStatus:inStock&page=0


----------



## Guest

That's great news @Ringypie

Love the chair @immum


----------



## Jaf

Alfie escaped! He was out for an hour. He's been really interested in outside for a while now. I wasn't as worried as I might have been as Alfie was living outside before he and Izzy found my house. Still kept shouting him but he'd run up to me, purrup, and gallop off! Izzy says she's never going outside again.


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Alfie escaped! He was out for an hour. He's been really interested in outside for a while now. I wasn't as worried as I might have been as Alfie was living outside before he and Izzy found my house. Still kept shouting him but he'd run up to me, purrup, and gallop off! Izzy says she's never going outside again.


I love it when they 'purrup'.:Cat


----------



## popcornsmum

Jaf said:


> Can anyone recommend a frying pan? Ideally one that can go in the oven? I normally buy cheap supermarket ones and melt the handles on the gas hob!


Someone has just posted on FB they brought some cast iron frying pan and grill thingy from Aldi today!


----------



## Jaf

Thanks! Don't have an Aldi though in this bit of the world. Sometimes feels like the back of beyond!

How many cats can fit on a sofa?? Or maybe the question should be....how many people?


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Thanks! Don't have an Aldi though in this bit of the world. Sometimes feels like the back of beyond!
> 
> How many cats can fit on a sofa?? Or maybe the question should be....how many people?
> 
> View attachment 480634


Nice to see they are being good role models during covid by socially distancing.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

It was my birthday yesterday and I just had to share my birthday card from my sister with you - it is SO like Lily


----------



## popcornsmum

Bertie'sMum said:


> It was my birthday yesterday and I just had to share my birthday card from my sister with you - it is SO like Lily
> 
> View attachment 480642


Aww! Wishing you a belated Happy Birthday! I hope you enjoyed your day!


----------



## SbanR

Bertie'sMum said:


> It was my birthday yesterday and I just had to share my birthday card from my sister with you - it is SO like Lily
> 
> View attachment 480642


Belated birthday greetings BM. Hope you had a lovely day


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> It was my birthday yesterday and I just had to share my birthday card from my sister with you - it is SO like Lily
> 
> View attachment 480642


Belated Birthday wishes for yesterday.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> Belated Birthday wishes for yesterday.





popcornsmum said:


> Aww! Wishing you a belated Happy Birthday! I hope you enjoyed your day!





SbanR said:


> Belated birthday greetings BM. Hope you had a lovely day


Thank you 
Had a lovely birthday tea at my sister's with most of the family - she made me a lovely cake (clementine and almond - yum, yum)  and she's treating me to a seasonal concert at the Rose Theatre in Kingston this evening:Happy


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Just heard that the concert in Kingston has been cancelled due to you know what !
Must admit I was a bit ambivalent about going but as sister had already paid for the tickets I was going to "brave" it ! No need now  So better get on with housework instead and perhaps I'll chance putting up the Xmas tree (fingers crossed that Lily approves and doesn't decide to take it down )


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> Just heard that the concert in Kingston has been cancelled due to you know what !
> Must admit I was a bit ambivalent about going but as sister had already paid for the tickets I was going to "brave" it ! No need now  So better get on with housework instead and perhaps I'll chance putting up the Xmas tree (fingers crossed that Lily approves and doesn't decide to take it down )


Hm, concert in the midst of covid or a day indoors with Lilykat?? I know which I'd choose.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> Hm, concert in the midst of covid or a day indoors with Lilykat?? I know which I'd choose.


We've decided to go and see the new Stephen Spielberg version of West Side Story in the cinema after Christmas instead


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm glad you had a lovely birthday BM  shame about the theatre but I might even brave a cinema trip after Christmas for West Side Story, it was one of the first stage musicals I saw, we went with school, I was enraptured. 

Many Happy Belated Returns of the Yesterday  xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm glad you had a lovely birthday BM  shame about the theatre but I might even brave a cinema trip after Christmas for West Side Story, it was one of the first stage musicals I saw, we went with school, I was enraptured.
> 
> Many Happy Belated Returns of the Yesterday  xx


Thank you @Mrs Funkin

I'm just sitting watching South Pacific and it's reminded me that many (far to many to count ) years ago an Aunt & Uncle took me to see the stage production in London. It started my love of stage musicals and over the intervening years I think I've seen most of them !


----------



## LittleEms

Ooh I’m making an exception too and going to go and see West Side Story when it’s out. I used to do musical theatre and it was the first big production I was in! Good memories.


----------



## Charity

Sorry to be late @Bertie'sMum but Happy Birthday for Sunday xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Had an early Christmas present from Lily yesterday  She was sleeping on my bed and as I passed by I gave her a quick stroke ......... she rolled over and let me tickle her floofy tummy :Jawdrop That's only the 2nd time I've been awarded the privilege since she came to me in May :Happy:Happy:Happy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Mmmm. I love mince pies. I do. I love them so much that I cannot have them in the house, as they jump in my tummy, down the little red lane. So I have one box for Christmas and when we got home from the Panto tonight, I had my first one from the box with some spare whipped cream that wouldn't fit on the trifle. It was absolutely delicious. I sat and thought about how delicious each mouthful was and really savoured it. 

Only five left


----------



## Willow_Warren

Hum… I made mince pies… with home made mince meat (all the usual ingredients plus lots of rum!!). I also made some other bits… then indulged myself with a bought Yule log! (How much can 1 person eat… )










(I need to finish decorating the cakes once I finish work later… although if I don't it wouldn't be the first year they have plain icing!!)


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> spare whipped cream that wouldn't fit on the trifle.


 yeah. Right......!!. Never heard that one before .


----------



## GingerNinja

Looks scrumptious @Willow_Warren 
You always make me feel quite lazy because you're always making things! 

I did make some sausage rolls that didn't turn out great so I cooked them and ate them a couple of weeks ago! Had to make and freeze a second batch 
I also made my signature stuffing balls yesterday so my son will be happy


----------



## ewelsh

Look at this beautiful little blue tit I saved this morning


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Look at this beautiful little blue tit I saved this morning
> 
> View attachment 480909


What happened. Was Lottie/Smokey stalking it?


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> What happened. Was Lottie/Smokey stalking it?


No, a wood pigeon got a little bolshie on the bird table and knocked her off, she was a little stunned, so I waited then went out to pick her up and put her into safety away from Lottie. I watched her for ages then she flew away, into her hole in our tree  a happy ending for once!


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> No, a wood pigeon got a little bolshie on the bird table and knocked her off, she was a little stunned, so I waited then went out to pick her up and put her into safety away from Lottie. I watched her for ages then she flew away, into her hole in our tree  a happy ending for once!


Lucky blue tit


----------



## Cully

So many absentees from the forum. I wonder if they pop in from time to time and quietly browse without posting. I'd love to know if they are safe and tell them they're are missed.


----------



## Charity

Happy Christmas again. Our morning started well. OH forgot to turn off the Christmas lights last night and Toppy has obviously been chewing the tree overnight as there was a pile of green sick on the tree skirt this morning. :Yuck Ho ho ho!


----------



## LittleEms

Charity said:


> Happy Christmas again. Our morning started well. OH forgot to turn off the Christmas lights last night and Toppy has obviously been chewing the tree overnight as there was a pile of green sick on the tree skirt this morning. :Yuck Ho ho ho!


Oh no Toppy! I also had sick to clean up thanks to Mr. C, he bolted his food last night, knew it would happen! 

Happy Christmas everyone!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Happy Christmas again. Our morning started well. OH forgot to turn off the Christmas lights last night and Toppy has obviously been chewing the tree overnight as there was a pile of green sick on the tree skirt this morning. :Yuck Ho ho ho!


Oh Toppy, yuk. You won't feel up to having any treats now will you?


----------



## ewelsh

Hope you stop feeling “ green” soon Toppy x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh my gosh. My Christmas lunch was so delicious. You know how usually you don't like food you cook yourself? Well, not today. YUM! I hd the nicest sprouts I have ever had in my life. I even let husband off having to eat one. 

Then I watched Queenie and she made me have leaky eyes. 

I hope you are all having lovely days.


----------



## ewelsh

Agreed, wasn’t the Queen speech good.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

When she said, "That mischievous, inquiring twinkle was as bright at the end as when I first set eyes on him". Oh! The tears. She is fabulous. 

I can't wait for the Platinum Jubilee, I'm making plans already.


----------



## Charity

I must admit she brought a lump to my throat talking about her beloved. She must miss him so much.


----------



## popcornsmum

Merry Christmas to you all! I am finally sitting down to work out my SS clue!!! Lol I hope everyone has had a lovely day today. As for cat sick Popcorn left a lovely pile in the kitchen as we got back from my MIL because she scoffed her treats from the packet whilst we were out! Party for one!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Look at this beautiful present husband had done for me by a local lady. A little hand painted (and then varnished) key ring. It's so sweet, I'm sort of scared to use it but what's the point having things if you don't use them?


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Look at this beautiful present husband had done for me by a local lady. A little hand painted (and then varnished) key ring. It's so sweet, I'm sort of scared to use it but what's the point having things if you don't use them?
> 
> View attachment 481538


That's lovely @MrsFunkin


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Look at this beautiful present husband had done for me by a local lady. A little hand painted (and then varnished) key ring. It's so sweet, I'm sort of scared to use it but what's the point having things if you don't use them?
> 
> View attachment 481538


That's really lovely. Perhaps you can attach it to something you use at home. I've got something similar on a diary with a zip opening which gets used most days but isn't kept with anything that could damage it, or get lost.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Look at this beautiful present husband had done for me by a local lady. A little hand painted (and then varnished) key ring. It's so sweet, I'm sort of scared to use it but what's the point having things if you don't use them?
> 
> View attachment 481538


my niece gave me a lovely silver cat key ring earlier in the year and, like you, I don't want to use it for it's intended purpose in case it gets scratched - so now it adorns my kitchen notice board !!


----------



## ewelsh

Awwwww beautiful key ring of Oscar Woo, now he can go everywhere with you x


----------



## popcornsmum

I've eaten my body weight in cheese boards and buffet food and don't ever want to see cheese and ham again.:Hungover Anyone else?!


----------



## LittleEms

I can always eat more cheese


----------



## GingerNinja

I am evil... Parents stayed two nights, lovely. Son and girlfriend four nights and still here, not so lovely 

Would be okay with just son but I'm not keen on GF!


----------



## Jaf

Advice please, on dog etiquette. Or people etiquette probably.

If a dog is jumping up at me I can tell it NO, without waiting for the owner, can't I? Otherwise what am I supposed to do...leave???

A friend of a friend is upset because her 2 dogs were jumping up at me and I stopped them. She didn't bother controlling them. I only said NO a few times, they're nice enough dogs, I just don't like being lept at. 

I've been around dogs a fair bit, had my own Honey dog who was far from well trained. I'd never let her jump at people though. 

I only found out after the event that this annoyed the owner. I haven't spoken to her to find out what I was "supposed" to do.


----------



## Guest

@Jaf 
I don't like being jumped on by dogs either. The bigger the dog the worse. I would say no or push them down as well but if you see your friend is sensitive to that, maybe back away and say something like, I am nervous of dogs jumping on me. I am happy to say hello to them if they sit or stand calmly.


----------



## Charity

Jaf said:


> Advice please, on dog etiquette. Or people etiquette probably.
> 
> If a dog is jumping up at me I can tell it NO, without waiting for the owner, can't I? Otherwise what am I supposed to do...leave???
> 
> A friend of a friend is upset because her 2 dogs were jumping up at me and I stopped them. She didn't bother controlling them. I only said NO a few times, they're nice enough dogs, I just don't like being lept at.
> 
> I've been around dogs a fair bit, had my own Honey dog who was far from well trained. I'd never let her jump at people though.
> 
> I only found out after the event that this annoyed the owner. I haven't spoken to her to find out what I was "supposed" to do.


We never allow Purdey to jump up at people and not stop her. She does it out of friendly excitement but I'd have no problem with people telling her to stop if they don't like it. Some people don't mind but we'd never let her do it in the first place with people who we know wouldn't like it.


----------



## ewelsh

Jaf said:


> Advice please, on dog etiquette. Or people etiquette probably.
> 
> If a dog is jumping up at me I can tell it NO, without waiting for the owner, can't I? Otherwise what am I supposed to do...leave???
> 
> A friend of a friend is upset because her 2 dogs were jumping up at me and I stopped them. She didn't bother controlling them. I only said NO a few times, they're nice enough dogs, I just don't like being lept at.
> 
> I've been around dogs a fair bit, had my own Honey dog who was far from well trained. I'd never let her jump at people though.
> 
> I only found out after the event that this annoyed the owner. I haven't spoken to her to find out what I was "supposed" to do.


Can you imagine what it's like at my house, like a herd of elephants over guests, they over do the welcome, but I do try and grab the little ones and put the bigger ones away. If anyone does call and my terriers ( who are the worst ) jump and nag, I always say " be firm and say NO or they won't stop" so I don't have a problem with anyone telling my dogs off.

Your friend is being over sensitive and quite frankly is being a little silly. Stick to your guns @Jaf


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Can you imagine what it's like at my house, like a herd of elephants over guests, they over do the welcome, but I do try and grab the little ones and put the bigger ones away. If anyone does call and my terriers ( who are the worst ) jump and nag, I always say " be firm and say NO or they won't stop" so I don't have a problem with anyone telling my dogs off.
> 
> Your friend is being over sensitive and quite frankly is being a little silly. Stick to your guns @TriTri


Hehe. You've tagged the wrong person


----------



## popcornsmum

Jaf said:


> Advice please, on dog etiquette. Or people etiquette probably.
> 
> If a dog is jumping up at me I can tell it NO, without waiting for the owner, can't I? Otherwise what am I supposed to do...leave???
> 
> A friend of a friend is upset because her 2 dogs were jumping up at me and I stopped them. She didn't bother controlling them. I only said NO a few times, they're nice enough dogs, I just don't like being lept at.
> 
> I've been around dogs a fair bit, had my own Honey dog who was far from well trained. I'd never let her jump at people though.
> 
> I only found out after the event that this annoyed the owner. I haven't spoken to her to find out what I was "supposed" to do.


I always tell my neighbours dogs to get down as does she when they jump up! Your friend is being oversensitive and should accept not everyone likes being jumped up at!


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Advice please, on dog etiquette. Or people etiquette probably.
> 
> If a dog is jumping up at me I can tell it NO, without waiting for the owner, can't I? Otherwise what am I supposed to do...leave???
> 
> A friend of a friend is upset because her 2 dogs were jumping up at me and I stopped them. She didn't bother controlling them. I only said NO a few times, they're nice enough dogs, I just don't like being lept at.
> 
> I've been around dogs a fair bit, had my own Honey dog who was far from well trained. I'd never let her jump at people though.
> 
> I only found out after the event that this annoyed the owner. I haven't spoken to her to find out what I was "supposed" to do.


I've always trained my dogs to be pleasant to be around and that includes not jumping up at people. For young children and the frail it is even more important to prevent unacceptable behaviour.
Did it happen at your home or hers? If yours then 'my home my rules' applies. Wherever it happened you have a perfect right to object and tell the dog No!
She's obviously never had a dog with muddy paws leap at her when she's wearing white!


----------



## Jaf

Thank you everyone for your comments. I feel reassured that most people would have done as I did. It wasn't even a problem, I was just surprised to be told afterwards that the dog owner was upset. She never said anything and I unfortunately don't read people well. I was in her house for a couple of hours, for dinner, dogs were good, but have not been taught to sit so were a bit tricky with food.

Maybe she thinks training is wrong, funnily enough the subject of training came up and her friend said nah she doesn't train them and everyone laughed!


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Thank you everyone for your comments. I feel reassured that most people would have done as I did. It wasn't even a problem, I was just surprised to be told afterwards that the dog owner was upset. She never said anything and I unfortunately don't read people well. I was in her house for a couple of hours, for dinner, dogs were good, but have not been taught to sit so were a bit tricky with food.
> 
> Maybe she thinks training is wrong, funnily enough the subject of training came up and her friend said nah she doesn't train them and everyone laughed!


In my experience that sort of reaction to someone else correcting her dogs is probably embarrassment and shame at being pulled up about her failure with training and not directed at you personally, so don't let it upset you.


----------



## ewelsh

Had to share this for all you dog lovers.

Cats should look away.

https://www.linkedin.com/posts/dogs...as-presents-activity-6878969685547737088-iIET


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Honest to goodness! I think it’s worse than being on holidays…so far today husband has accompanied me on my run, then done a turbo session on the bike in the garage and is just back from windsurfing! 

Ants in his pants, that one


----------



## ewelsh

Yep I have one like yours @Mrs Funkin its exhausting just watching sometimes :Hilarious


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Im not sure how much more ham and cheese I can eat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Come on BBC, you're only at stage three


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ewelsh said:


> Yep I have one like yours @Mrs Funkin its exhausting just watching sometimes :Hilarious


That's why we go on activity holidays**, it's like having a small person you have to wear out before they'll have their tea and go to sleep 

** or we did, not any more, obviously!


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> That's why we go on activity holidays**, it's like having a small person you have to wear out before they'll have their tea and go to sleep
> 
> ** or we did, not any more, obviously!


Oh I can so relate to you @Mrs Funkin it's so true, mine can not sit down, 2 speeds only, 100mph or sleep.

A bike ride turns in to Tour de France.
A walk up a mountain turns into an army tab from hell.
His idea of fun is jumping out of airplane or sky diving.
We can't go near any body of water without having a 30mins sprint kayak or race swim ( which I never win obviously)
It goes on and on….


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Honest to goodness! I think it's worse than being on holidays…so far today husband has accompanied me on my run, then done a turbo session on the bike in the garage and is just back from windsurfing!
> 
> Ants in his pants, that one


I've got one as well. If we go for a relaxing walk in the forest, we can't go for to a nice coffee shop afterwards, we have to take a camping stove in a backpack and have what, to me, is absolutely ghastly tea or coffee :Yuck.. I'm always afraid to sit on a log in case an adder is snoozing under it.. :Nailbiting When he goes out on his own, he used to leave me a map reference of where he was going, now I'm supposed to find him on What Three Words! :Banghead


----------



## Willow_Warren

I thought I'd done well today! Shopping (no cheese), 5 mile walk (in the rain-should have checked forecast first), made bread rolls (well the bread maker did most of the hard work), rabbit and chicken clean out, cold shower (don't go there ). Lunch (cheese) and nap on the sofa with Lola! Hot chocolate and Christmas cake!










p.s. in the days of me having a boyfriend we all I had was a view of his backside as be moaned I didn't walk fast enough…. But we did often so coffee shop or pub at the end!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> When he goes out on his own, he used to leave me a map reference of where he was going, now I'm supposed to find him on What Three Words! :Banghead


What a pity you can't supply your own three words!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

All I've done all day is shovel junk food into my tummy. I've definitely not run enough miles today to make up for it...

I do this every single year. I do really well before Christmas Day and then suddenly. BAM. The week between Christmas and NY happens and I just eat all the food. 

Urgh! At this rate it won't only be Oscar who is diabetic...!


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> All I've done all day is shovel junk food into my tummy. I've definitely not run enough miles today to make up for it...
> 
> I do this every single year. I do really well before Christmas Day and then suddenly. BAM. The week between Christmas and NY happens and I just eat all the food.
> 
> Urgh! At this rate it won't only be Oscar who is diabetic...!


I'm with you there @MrsFunkin. It's really hard trying not to overdo when there's so much junk food in the house.


----------



## Jaf

I don't have one of those human male things. I do have 2 very tired kittens that screamed all the way to the vets. Izzy still has a hernia but am just to watch it, all healed from her spay. Alfie of course is fine after his pompomectomy. I love the way they snuggle!

Woody keeps a wary eye on them


----------



## popcornsmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> All I've done all day is shovel junk food into my tummy. I've definitely not run enough miles today to make up for it...
> 
> I do this every single year. I do really well before Christmas Day and then suddenly. BAM. The week between Christmas and NY happens and I just eat all the food.
> 
> Urgh! At this rate it won't only be Oscar who is diabetic...!


Hahaha! I have done exactly the same! Cheese/ham/twiglets/chocolate/ more chocolate etc etc and I am awaiting the results of a fasting blood test for diabetes so I really should not be eating all that!!


----------



## popcornsmum

ewelsh said:


> Oh I can so relate to you @Mrs Funkin it's so true, mine can not sit down, 2 speeds only, 100mph or sleep.
> 
> A bike ride turns in to Tour de France.
> A walk up a mountain turns into an army tab from hell.
> His idea of fun is jumping out of airplane or sky diving.
> We can't go near any body of water without having a 30mins sprint kayak or race swim ( which I never win obviously)
> It goes on and on….


I have the exact opposite! An OH who does not like exercise and so i have to lose 4 stone with minimal encouragement and by myself!! Lol the cross trainer is helpful but I quite fancy an activity holibob with all that fun stuff like walking and biking and swimming!


----------



## ewelsh

Why don't you join a gym @popcornsmum a quiet one, or female only you will get lots of encouragement there and they will tailor your exercises to suit you, plus you will pick up lots of tips. It's hard to motivate yourself.

I have just joined my village gym, I need to get my heart and lung fitness up, the encouragement I got off my husband was - he laughed at me and said I would be walking round the village, pumping water bottles with the blue rinse brigade gassing , so all I will exercise is my mouth  Cheeky *** I don't care, I am going just to prove him wrong and to enjoy myself.

Go prove your OH wrong @popcornsmum


----------



## popcornsmum

ewelsh said:


> Why don't you join a gym @popcornsmum a quiet one, or female only you will get lots of encouragement there and they will tailor your exercises to suit you, plus you will pick up lots of tips. It's hard to motivate yourself.
> 
> I have just joined my village gym, I need to get my heart and lung fitness up, the encouragement I got off my husband was - he laughed at me and said I would be walking round the village, pumping water bottles with the blue rinse brigade gassing , so all I will exercise is my mouth  Cheeky *** I don't care, I am going just to prove him wrong and to enjoy myself.
> 
> Go prove your OH wrong @popcornsmum


Hahahaha thats so cheeky of him! We only have a very tiny gym in the village and I don't want to join because il probably be the biggest one there and the village is so small il feel embarrassed! But now OH has a new job starting soon I will have a little more time to myself and might take myself to aquafit in the next town! I love Aquafit just not done it since I was 18 and really could do with losing a few stone first!!! Lol


----------



## Ringypie

popcornsmum said:


> I have the exact opposite! An OH who does not like exercise and so i have to lose 4 stone with minimal encouragement and by myself!! Lol the cross trainer is helpful but I quite fancy an activity holibob with all that fun stuff like walking and biking and swimming!


How about seeing whether your local running club runs a couch to 5k programme? I've just seen a group through, some of them did their 5k run just before Christmas and I was so proud they had worked so hard. Please don't be put off and think running club = super fit people, ours has people of all abilities and ages. Some of our couch to 5k group are bigger ladies on a weight loss journey and it's been great to see them pushing on and achieving!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Weight loss is made in the kitchen not in the gym. Sure exercise helps a lot - if you want to keep eating you have to burn it off. But the truth of it is you must cut out sugar, fat and reduce your intake of protein. 

I think its cruel to say to dieters you have to exercise more - its hard for a lot of people. The real solution is a dietary change - exercise will massively help - but cutting fat, sugar and generally reducing what goes in the cake hole is the solution.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yep. 90% of weight loss is food, 10% exercise.

I shall illustrate this with a conversation I had in my Fat Club.

I run usually 20-25 miles a week over 4-5 days. That particular week I had run 26.2 miles, so marathon distance. I had burnt off only 3000 calories. So not even enough calories to lose one pound in weight. By running marathon distance.

So my weight gain this week is entirely down to cheese and bread and a smidge of chocolate followed by a mince pie and stollen bites...*insert manic laughter here*

ETA: I don't run to lose weight, I run to keep some kind of tone and mostly for my head!


----------



## Ringypie

BarneyBobCat said:


> Weight loss is made in the kitchen not in the gym. Sure exercise helps a lot - if you want to keep eating you have to burn it off. But the truth of it is you must cut out sugar, fat and reduce your intake of protein.
> 
> I think its cruel to say to dieters you have to exercise more - its hard for a lot of people. The real solution is a dietary change - exercise will massively help - but cutting fat, sugar and generally reducing what goes in the cake hole is the solution.


True but exercise is so very good in so many ways. My running has helped my mental health, made some great friends, it's very sociable. But above all my running fitness has carried me through 18 months of hell with my health and my oncologist has put my quick recovery from chemo down to my running.
I've also seen first hand through coaching the c25k group how amazing it's been for people's self esteem.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Now I know that Mabel isn't a cat…but I meant to post this the other day and forgot…she came to drop off Oscar's pressie and thought she'd be a reindeer too 










She's so pretty. Completely bonkers though


----------



## LittleEms

Ooh love those reindeer @Mrs Funkin

I feel terrible this morning, had my booster yesterday am, thought I'd got away with no side effects but alas!


----------



## Ringypie

LittleEms said:


> Ooh love those reindeer @Mrs Funkin
> 
> I feel terrible this morning, had my booster yesterday am, thought I'd got away with no side effects but alas!


Oh no! My booster made me feel rubbish too. Are you able to take paracetamol? I found it really helped with the aches and chills. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ewelsh

Agree diet makes you loose the pounds but Cardiovascular exercise (*running, swimming, aerobics, walking*) stimulates your metabolism. You can be skinny and still unhealthy.

I have a friend who is a big girl, she eats well and exercises and my goodness she is fit, she leaves me behind. A good balance of both is needed.



Mrs Funkin said:


> Now I know that Mabel isn't a cat…but I meant to post this the other day and forgot…she came to drop off Oscar's pressie and thought she'd be a reindeer too
> 
> View attachment 481949
> 
> 
> She's so pretty. Completely bonkers though


Wow hasn't Mabel grown and yes she is very pretty and I can imagine very bonkers ha?



LittleEms said:


> Ooh love those reindeer @Mrs Funkin
> 
> I feel terrible this morning, had my booster yesterday am, thought I'd got away with no side effects but alas!


My first vaccination I was so ill, 2nd ok, 3rd rough! Odd isn't it. I hope you feel better soon @LittleEms x


----------



## LittleEms

Ringypie said:


> Oh no! My booster made me feel rubbish too. Are you able to take paracetamol? I found it really helped with the aches and chills. Hope you feel better soon.


Yeah I have some ready! Hopefully it's just today.



ewelsh said:


> My first vaccination I was so ill, 2nd ok, 3rd rough! Odd isn't it. I hope you feel better soon @LittleEms x


Same! I was taken to hospital with my reaction to the first one! Second fine. Very odd.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@LittleEms hope your reaction settles soon  paracetamol are your friend.

I love those little reindeer, spur of the moment from HomeSense but they're perfect on the lawn.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> @LittleEms hope your reaction settles soon  paracetamol are your friend.
> 
> I love those little reindeer, spur of the moment from HomeSense but they're perfect on the lawn.


They are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Charity

LittleEms said:


> Ooh love those reindeer @Mrs Funkin
> 
> I feel terrible this morning, had my booster yesterday am, thought I'd got away with no side effects but alas!


Poor you @LittleEms, that's how my OH felt the day after his booster. You'll hopefully be OK again tomorrow.


----------



## Jaf

@Mrs Funkin if you put some treats on a reindeer you could have a piccy of Oscar reindeer riding!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha @Jaf can you imagine?!


----------



## Ringypie

Just found this little guy at the garden centre and he's coming home with us. Hubby thinks I'm a bit daft as he's broken. But I like to try and get a new ornament each year and this one just struck a chord with me…. He's missing a bit but still here - just like me!


----------



## Charity

Anyone wants to see a good film this New Year, try this

The Electrical Life of Louis Wain | Official Website | 01 January 2022 (louiswainfilm.co.uk)

My Dad bought me a book of his cat pictures when I was a teenager so he holds a place in my heart.


----------



## lullabydream

So the dogs and cat are fed at 4. Sometimes the dogs expect to be fed from anytime after 3 and can't stop doing the 'feed me now dance' to OH. OH is sat there at 3:45 saying 15 more minutes to the dogs who have started to whine too about having their dinner 

3:48 a meow is heard from a far, then another one. OH says I better get you all fed.

I think he's learnt quickly that cats have slaves, and he's more than happy to oblige


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha! He's a goner @lullabydream


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So we have been de-Christmassing the house. Not quite finished but doing well with it - I begged to keep the tree for one more night. 

Flipping heck it looks SAD! I'm sure it always looks sad once the decorations are down but I think it feels worse this year, probably because every room had something festive in it. Even the downstairs loo  

Sigh.


----------



## popcornsmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> So we have been de-Christmassing the house. Not quite finished but doing well with it - I begged to keep the tree for one more night.
> 
> Flipping heck it looks SAD! I'm sure it always looks sad once the decorations are down but I think it feels worse this year, probably because every room had something festive in it. Even the downstairs loo
> 
> Sigh.


I feel the same!!! OH even took my light up candy canes out of the garden!! :Arghh


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> So we have been de-Christmassing the house. Not quite finished but doing well with it - I begged to keep the tree for one more night.
> 
> Flipping heck it looks SAD! I'm sure it always looks sad once the decorations are down but I think it feels worse this year, probably because every room had something festive in it. Even the downstairs loo
> 
> Sigh.


We differ again @Mrs Funkin  I am always glad to see the back of the decorations, they are down as soon as I can get them down :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe, it’s because I love my kitchen full of mice and the sparkly things everywhere


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hehe, it's because I love my kitchen full of mice and the sparkly things everywhere


Maybe you were a fairy in a past life, sprinkling glitter and happy dreams, wherever you go


----------



## Willow_Warren

I haven’t taken mine down yet! Didn’t get them up till about the 21st /22nd, I’m tempted to leave them to longer…


----------



## slartibartfast

Mirror mirror on the wall, who's the bravest of them all?
And the answer is Dean!
When the others were hiding under the bed on New Year's Eve, he ran from window to window watching the fireworks and trying to hunt those lights. The boy knows no fear.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh heck I'm back to work tomorrow and REALLY don't want to go. I know I will have a terrible sleep tonight, no doubt with anxiety dreams. 

Urgh. I've got so many years ahead of me too.


----------



## popcornsmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh heck I'm back to work tomorrow and REALLY don't want to go. I know I will have a terrible sleep tonight, no doubt with anxiety dreams.
> 
> Urgh. I've got so many years ahead of me too.


A nice bath, a read of a book and some Bachs rescue remedy always helped me! I feel for you and don't miss that first day back!


----------



## Jaf

I just tried to make the writing bigger with the finger squeeze thing....except I was trying to read my book! Ha ha!


----------



## Ali71

Lol @Jaf that'll teach you to stick with old school... (my favourite by the way)

@Mrs Funkin I'm so sorry you feel worried about tomorrow...I used to find that once I got the first day out of the way things were easier? 
Could you do a few calming stretches and breathing tonight before bed...and @popcornsmum is right, a lovely book where you can escape it all will hopefully mean sweet dreams.x


----------



## bluesunbeam

Jaf said:


> I just tried to make the writing bigger with the finger squeeze thing....except I was trying to read my book! Ha ha!


 Hurrah! I'm not alone. After a long 12 hour night shift i would sometimes try and unlock my house front door by clicking the remote fob from my car at it


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> I just tried to make the writing bigger with the finger squeeze thing....except I was trying to read my book! Ha ha!


He he, glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Charity

Got ready for bed last night, turned off the TV etc as usual. I woke up this morning at 5.00 and could hear running paws and thumping about then when I got up, the first thing I noticed was that the TV was on, on the Netflix channel :Jawdrop My OH was adamant it was off when we went to bed and I know he's right plus we never watch Netflix. OH said he thinks Bunty and Toppy were watching Tom and Jerry.  I found the remote by the side of my chair this morning so obviously someone had knocked it off the table....hmmm 

Who did this? (who's looking guilty?)


----------



## Willow_Warren

I remember getting home from work and the telly was on (definitely wasn’t on when I left)..: goodness knows how long it was playing away to itself…


----------



## Psygon

Willow_Warren said:


> I haven't taken mine down yet! Didn't get them up till about the 21st /22nd, I'm tempted to leave them to longer…


Last year I left mine up till Feb-ish 

Mine are still up now in most rooms...


----------



## Psygon

Willow_Warren said:


> I remember getting home from work and the telly was on (definitely wasn't on when I left)..: goodness knows how long it was playing away to itself…


I leave mine on with Youtube and mice playing over night quite regularly  But then I do have a house of telly addicts. Last night for example...


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> Got ready for bed last night, turned off the TV etc as usual. I woke up this morning at 5.00 and could hear running paws and thumping about then when I got up, the first thing I noticed was that the TV was on, on the Netflix channel :Jawdrop My OH was adamant it was off when we went to bed and I know he's right plus we never watch Netflix. OH said he thinks Bunty and Toppy were watching Tom and Jerry.  I found the remote by the side of my chair this morning so obviously someone had knocked it off the table....hmmm
> 
> Who did this? (who's looking guilty?)
> 
> View attachment 482187


Well Bunty's full on glare is definitely saying "It wasn't me !" whilst Toppy is definitely looking a bit sheepish


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Got ready for bed last night, turned off the TV etc as usual. I woke up this morning at 5.00 and could hear running paws and thumping about then when I got up, the first thing I noticed was that the TV was on, on the Netflix channel :Jawdrop My OH was adamant it was off when we went to bed and I know he's right plus we never watch Netflix. OH said he thinks Bunty and Toppy were watching Tom and Jerry.  I found the remote by the side of my chair this morning so obviously someone had knocked it off the table....hmmm
> 
> Who did this? (who's looking guilty?)
> 
> View attachment 482187


My money is on Toppy who is looking a little sheepish :Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

I can remember when Libby had a thing about our old house phone, she would press a number on the housing which was stored to a number, she called the police, my mum and goodness knows who else  we eventually got a phone which went on the wall to stop her.


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh heck I'm back to work tomorrow and REALLY don't want to go. I know I will have a terrible sleep tonight, no doubt with anxiety dreams.
> 
> Urgh. I've got so many years ahead of me too.


how was your first day back @Mrs Funkin

here a cuppa ready for you when you get in









Followed by a foot massage










Nice soak in a bubble bath









with candles of course










There, feel better xx


----------



## Ali71

ewelsh said:


> how was your first day back @Mrs Funkin
> 
> here a cuppa ready for you when you get in
> View attachment 482194
> 
> 
> Followed by a foot massage
> 
> View attachment 482195
> 
> 
> Nice soak in a bubble bath
> View attachment 482196
> 
> 
> with candles of course
> 
> View attachment 482197
> 
> 
> There, feel better xx


You forgot the wine @ewelsh plus a few chocolates to ease the first day blues.

I've done my stint in the office today, still technically on duty till 6 but I've made it thus far..............I will have all of the above minus the foot rub please!! (I can't handle people touching my feet...it was all I could do not to kick the woman in the face when I got given a pedicure )

Hope it went well @Mrs Funkin ! x


----------



## ewelsh

Ooops I forgot the wine

@Mrs Funkin @Ali71 here you go









and the necessary chocolates










is that better?


----------



## Ali71

Thank you @ewelsh that really is much better  as long as there's a few nice gooey caramels in there!! xx


----------



## ewelsh

Ali71 said:


> Thank you @ewelsh that really is much better  as long as there's a few nice gooey caramels in there!! xx


Of course


----------



## popcornsmum

Hope those who were back to work today had a good day! I had my booster jab and now feel like I'm getting the flu! I had the Pfizer first and 2nd and now Moderna but with all three within 5 minutes of having them I had a weird throat feeling and metallic taste in my mouth! Very bizarre!


----------



## Psygon

popcornsmum said:


> Hope those who were back to work today had a good day! I had my booster jab and now feel like I'm getting the flu! I had the Pfizer first and 2nd and now Moderna but with all three within 5 minutes of having them I had a weird throat feeling and metallic taste in my mouth! Very bizarre!


Just booked my booster for Saturday... Not looking forward to it tbh, I hope I don't end up in bed all Sunday!


----------



## ewelsh

popcornsmum said:


> Hope those who were back to work today had a good day! I had my booster jab and now feel like I'm getting the flu! I had the Pfizer first and 2nd and now Moderna but with all three within 5 minutes of having them I had a weird throat feeling and metallic taste in my mouth! Very bizarre!


Poor you, it's a horrible and can be frightening when you have a reaction. I hope your symptoms pass quickly. X


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you so much @ewelsh  All greatly appreciated.

Honestly, we were so busy we could have cried! My brain is fried - thank goodness I'd made dinner yesterday. Flipping heck.

Thank goodness again that when I walked into work and saw who I was working with, it was my favourite colleague to work with. We literally didn't stop the whole day. Madness. There is never a chance to not be thinking. No brain off switch at all.

Ah well. Done now 

In my next life, I'm coming back as a very loved cat!


----------



## GingerNinja

Well done @Mrs Funkin  that's one day over with!

I am really struggling with my step back at work... still feel like I'm responsible for getting everything done but being paid a lot less! I need to be strict with myself as the whole point is to have a better work life balance


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It's hard isn't it GN. When I got my job down here, I stepped down a grade to deliberately make my life more pleasant - but due to a hospital change and a totally different way of working, it just didn't. Plus because I had been the grade above, everyone treated me like I was. The matrons have nagged at me to apply for the grade above me for several different jobs and I just don't want it.

The thing is, if you are CHOOSING to step down a grade, you're doing it for a reason. You need to try to keep that in your head and refer stuff out of your remit now to the person who has it in their remit. I know it's hard, I really do...but for your own well-being you must try.


----------



## Cully

Yes well done Mrs F, I'm so pleased you had someone nice to work with even though you were so busy.


----------



## GingerNinja

Definitely! Am officially 4 days a week from today but worked 11 hours today to get caught up... Once this month end is done I will be strict!!


----------



## popcornsmum

Psygon said:


> Just booked my booster for Saturday... Not looking forward to it tbh, I hope I don't end up in bed all Sunday!


My mum had it and zero effects so I'm sure you'll be fine!! I feel better now I've had a nap!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Glad you're feeling better @popcornsmum


----------



## Ali71

The effects of the booster are so hit and miss. I had a sore arm (which did swell up) for a few hours but nothing else, right as ninepence. It floored my gym buddy for 2 or 3 days, my parents in their 70s were absolutely fine!

Glad you're feeling ok @popcornsmum x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Jeez.

I’m going to say it but I *really* don’t like Adele’s music (except one song) - I think she seems fun though.

I’m also going to say that I *really* don’t like Ed Sheeran’s music either - again, seems a nice enough chap.


----------



## Psygon

popcornsmum said:


> My mum had it and zero effects so I'm sure you'll be fine!! I feel better now I've had a nap!!


It's good to hear that you're feeling better!

I'm just feeling nervous about it because on my first jab I had side effects for 7 days. Nothing on the second jab tho. It's why I delayed it till the New Year, rather than over xmas, as I really didn't want to be floored by the jab when I was meant to be lying around doing nothing


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Jeez.
> 
> I'm going to say it but I *really* don't like Adele's music (except one song) - I think she seems fun though.
> 
> I'm also going to say that I *really* don't like Ed Sheeran's music either - again, seems a nice enough chap.


I'm with you regarding Adele's music - her latest cd anyway. I quite like her previous songs, but only one or two at a time. A whole cd is too much negativity


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> I'm with you regarding Adele's music - her latest cd anyway. I quite like her previous songs, but only one or two at a time. A whole cd is too much negativity


I find Adele very depressing :Hilarious I like uplifting songs that make you happy


----------



## popcornsmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Jeez.
> 
> I'm going to say it but I *really* don't like Adele's music (except one song) - I think she seems fun though.
> 
> I'm also going to say that I *really* don't like Ed Sheeran's music either - again, seems a nice enough chap.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious I like a few of her songs but I only like Ed sheerans Xmas song he just did! My Spotify list is SO eclectic tho! From abba to queen to the carpenters then a bunch of britpop bands and then spice girls and steps and my most fave group Il Divo (I'm still reeling after Carlos dying:Arghh)

Who's on your play lists??


----------



## popcornsmum

ewelsh said:


> I find Adele very depressing :Hilarious I like uplifting songs that make you happy


Aw who else do you listen to?


----------



## popcornsmum

SbanR said:


> I'm with you regarding Adele's music - her latest cd anyway. I quite like her previous songs, but only one or two at a time. A whole cd is too much negativity


Who's on your play list??


----------



## popcornsmum

Ali71 said:


> The effects of the booster are so hit and miss. I had a sore arm (which did swell up) for a few hours but nothing else, right as ninepence. It floored my gym buddy for 2 or 3 days, my parents in their 70s were absolutely fine!
> 
> Glad you're feeling ok @popcornsmum x


Omg Ali you are up so early! Lol and I spoke to soon I'm in bed can barely move today and my arm is SO sore!!


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> Who's on your play list??


Play list???????
That's too new fangled for me!:Hilarious


----------



## Psygon

Mrs Funkin said:


> Jeez.
> 
> I'm going to say it but I *really* don't like Adele's music (except one song) - I think she seems fun though.
> 
> I'm also going to say that I *really* don't like Ed Sheeran's music either - again, seems a nice enough chap.


I literally have no idea what their music sounds like. I'm sure I've probably heard some but just don't know it's them!


----------



## popcornsmum

SbanR said:


> Play list???????
> That's too new fangled for me!:Hilarious


Lol!! Okay sorry! Radio? Tape? Cd? Record player?!  I still love playing the vinyls but Mittens boops the records as they spin round!


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> Lol!! Okay sorry! Radio? Tape? Cd? Record player?!  I still love playing the vinyls but Mittens boops the records as they spin round!


Radio and Cd


----------



## Ali71

@popcornsmum and now you know why I go quiet after 8pm...it is party central in my house :Hilarious I always feel worse if I go back to sleep after an early awakening from the boys so the best thing for me is to get up and make a start on the day...if it was light enough I'd be out on my bike so thank goodness for 24 hour gym and a husband in the same boat as me sleep wise!!

I do think Adele has a lovely voice (when she sings - not so much when she talks) but I wouldn't buy an album. Same as Sam Smith. He proper whines after a while!
Hope you feel better soon, and Mittens is being a good nurse lol x


----------



## popcornsmum

Ali71 said:


> @popcornsmum and now you know why I go quiet after 8pm...it is party central in my house :Hilarious I always feel worse if I go back to sleep after an early awakening from the boys so the best thing for me is to get up and make a start on the day...if it was light enough I'd be out on my bike so thank goodness for 24 hour gym and a husband in the same boat as me sleep wise!!
> 
> I do think Adele has a lovely voice (when she sings - not so much when she talks) but I wouldn't buy an album. Same as Sam Smith. He proper whines after a while!
> Hope you feel better soon, and Mittens is being a good nurse lol x


The kitties are running around now and I'm paranoid one will jump on my arm!


----------



## ewelsh

popcornsmum said:


> Aw who else do you listen to?


I am a little odd with music, no real favourite bands as such, if it's a happy tune I like it.
I grew up with classical music, jazz, Simon and Garfunkel, Barbara Streisand, I love classic fm which is on all day every day.
I do love anything live though, I have seen Pink, Mike and the Mechanics, Robbie Williams, Oasis, Evanescence, Stephan Grappelli, Cleo Laine, George Melly, so an odd mix. :Hilarious

My husband on the other hand likes Northern Soul, so we are an odd mix in this house.

Who is your favourite band?


----------



## lullabydream

ewelsh said:


> Who is your favourite band


For me it's Bon Jovi and Goo Goo dolls,
I can listen to most music but never love it as much as rock/punk music.

What I tend to hate though currently is songs associated with tik tok that get stuck in your head and won't go away.


----------



## Jaf

I have bottled gas, so funny little fires on wheels. Last night they were police robots, coming into my bedroom and chasing me like little daleks!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmm my playlist is somewhat varied @popcornsmum 

We listen to a lot of Hawaiian radio, in December it's Barbados radio hehe.

Listening to music it's anything from Doris Day to modern stuff. I currently really like Wolf Alice, Little Simz, Sam Fender amongst others.

I always still go back to Zero 7, Frank Ocean, Friendly Fires, Jamiroquai, DJ Fresh, loads of dance music.

So yep, me and varied music go together.


----------



## Cully

Oh heavens, my playlist is a bit Jurassic.
Eagles,Chicago, Bryan Adams, Tears For Fears, Peter Cetera, 10 CC, Ultravox, Procol Harem, Small Faces, The Move, Hollies, Simon & Garf, Love Affair, Moody Blues, Mindbenders, Thin Lizzy 
Shall I stop now? Don't start me on Tamla Motown.


----------



## Psygon

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hmmm my playlist is somewhat varied @popcornsmum
> 
> We listen to a lot of Hawaiian radio, in December it's Barbados radio hehe.
> 
> Listening to music it's anything from Doris Day to modern stuff. I currently really like Wolf Alice, Little Simz, Sam Fender amongst others.
> 
> I always still go back to Zero 7, Frank Ocean, Friendly Fires, Jamiroquai, DJ Fresh, loads of dance music.
> 
> So yep, me and varied music go together.


Gosh it's ages since I have listened to any Zero 7 - might have to put some on tomorrow.

Currently the band I listen to the most is Oh Wonder. But my musical taste varies from Prince to INXS, Foo Fighters, Kylie and Frank Sinatra - oh and jamiroquai.

We also listen to a lot of dance music, mainly drum and bass and house music, but a fair bit of psy trance and goa trance in the mix too. When me and my husband bought our first flat, our cd collection was worth more than our flat (but to caveat that with we bought in the northeast before the big housing boom!).


----------



## ewelsh

@Cully with you on Procol Harem now I can't stop singing it


----------



## popcornsmum

ewelsh said:


> I am a little odd with music, no real favourite bands as such, if it's a happy tune I like it.
> I grew up with classical music, jazz, Simon and Garfunkel, Barbara Streisand, I love classic fm which is on all day every day.
> I do love anything live though, I have seen Pink, Mike and the Mechanics, Robbie Williams, Oasis, Evanescence, Stephan Grappelli, Cleo Laine, George Melly, so an odd mix. :Hilarious
> 
> My husband on the other hand likes Northern Soul, so we are an odd mix in this house.
> 
> Who is your favourite band?


Oh that's quite a mixture! I love Pink I actually have a tattoo of her autograph she signed on me! I love 90s Britpop but also anything and everything from The Carpenters to pop like Abba and Steps but my all time fave group was Il Divo!


----------



## popcornsmum

@Mrs Funkin @Psygon I have an embarrassing story about the lead singer from Jamaroquoi! Back in the 90s when I was a daft teenager I went on CDUK TV prog and afterwards me and my friend sat in a pub waiting to see if we could meet any celebs. I spotted him across the road so we left our drinks and legged it over to him to ask for an autograph but I accidentally stepped on his foot. I was mortified and kept apologising! Lol He was so nice and lovely! Such a pleasant chap!


----------



## popcornsmum

Cully said:


> Oh heavens, my playlist is a bit Jurassic.
> Eagles,Chicago, Bryan Adams, Tears For Fears, Peter Cetera, 10 CC, Ultravox, Procol Harem, Small Faces, The Move, Hollies, Simon & Garf, Love Affair, Moody Blues, Mindbenders, Thin Lizzy
> Shall I stop now? Don't start me on Tamla Motown.


Love Simon and Garf!


----------



## ewelsh

popcornsmum said:


> @Mrs Funkin @Psygon I have an embarrassing story about the lead singer from Jamaroquoi! Back in the 90s when I was a daft teenager I went on CDUK TV prog and afterwards me and my friend sat in a pub waiting to see if we could meet any celebs. I spotted him across the road so we left our drinks and legged it over to him to ask for an autograph but I accidentally stepped on his foot. I was mortified and kept apologising! Lol He was so nice and lovely! Such a pleasant chap!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

No one comes close to Paul Simon and Art Garfunkel


----------



## lullabydream

Cully said:


> Eagles,Chicago, Bryan Adams, Tears For Fears, Peter Cetera, 10 CC, Ultravox,


Love all these!

I adore INXS too!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

popcornsmum said:


> @Mrs Funkin @Psygon I have an embarrassing story about the lead singer from Jamaroquoi! Back in the 90s when I was a daft teenager I went on CDUK TV prog and afterwards me and my friend sat in a pub waiting to see if we could meet any celebs. I spotted him across the road so we left our drinks and legged it over to him to ask for an autograph but I accidentally stepped on his foot. I was mortified and kept apologising! Lol He was so nice and lovely! Such a pleasant chap!


We knew Jay pretty well, back in the day...many many stories to tell, so much fun was had  That's where my username comes from. It's from my husband's website about Jamiroquai which he started in the mid 90s to learn how to create websites. He then became involved with the record company and band, ended up taking photos for them, what great times we had. New York, Milan, Boston, even the Gig in the Sky where they played on an aeroplane for a world record. Heh.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Psygon said:


> Gosh it's ages since I have listened to any Zero 7 - might have to put some on tomorrow.
> 
> Currently the band I listen to the most is Oh Wonder. But my musical taste varies from Prince to INXS, Foo Fighters, Kylie and Frank Sinatra - oh and jamiroquai.
> 
> We also listen to a lot of dance music, mainly drum and bass and house music, but a fair bit of psy trance and goa trance in the mix too. When me and my husband bought our first flat, our cd collection was worth more than our flat (but to caveat that with we bought in the northeast before the big housing boom!).


Fellow dance music fan here, and preferably trance. Thats what was played in clubs when I was in my early 20s and I spent many a summer in Ibiza


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Psygon said:


> Gosh it's ages since I have listened to any Zero 7 - might have to put some on tomorrow.
> 
> Currently the band I listen to the most is Oh Wonder. But my musical taste varies from Prince to INXS, Foo Fighters, Kylie and Frank Sinatra - oh and jamiroquai.
> 
> We also listen to a lot of dance music, mainly drum and bass and house music, but a fair bit of psy trance and goa trance in the mix too. When me and my husband bought our first flat, our cd collection was worth more than our flat (but to caveat that with we bought in the northeast before the big housing boom!).


I was a Hacienda girl back in the late 80s...spent many many nights in service stations on theM6 by the payphone waiting for details of a rave to go to. Oh what fun we had. Hacienda, Shelleys, Venus...so much dancing, so little time!


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> @Cully with you on Procol Harem now I can't stop singing it


Sorry. All that stuff really takes me back to being a child of the 60's and gets me nostalgic.


----------



## Cully

popcornsmum said:


> Love Simon and Garf!


Bridge over troubled water always makes me cry.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> I was a Hacienda girl back in the late 80s...spent many many nights in service stations on theM6 by the payphone waiting for details of a rave to go to. Oh what fun we had. Hacienda, Shelleys, Venus...so much dancing, so little time!


We used to spend every weekend travelling up and down the country to dance nights - they were in clubs when I went out, Im not quite as old as you 

But we went all over and did many festivals. Far too old for that now but we still try to get out once in a while for a boogie


----------



## Psygon

BarneyBobCat said:


> We used to spend every weekend travelling up and down the country to dance nights - they were in clubs when I went out, Im not quite as old as you
> 
> But we went all over and did many festivals. Far too old for that now but we still try to get out once in a while for a boogie


Same... we didn't travel all over. But would go to London and Leeds mostly for nights out. A friend ran a club night in Brixton at Club 414 so we would go there a lot.

In the town where we lived when I moved up north there was this strange music venue where The Organiser (as we called him) really liked hard house and booked lots of random people who came to play to very small audiences... which was cool and strange seeing all these DJs with about 50 other people


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> We knew Jay pretty well, back in the day...many many stories to tell, so much fun was had  That's where my username comes from. It's from my husband's website about Jamiroquai which he started in the mid 90s to learn how to create websites. He then became involved with the record company and band, ended up taking photos for them, what great times we had. New York, Milan, Boston, even the Gig in the Sky where they played on an aeroplane for a world record. Heh.


@Mrs Funkin  talk about mixing with the stars, you dark horse :Smuggrin


----------



## ewelsh

I seriously missed out on all these club nights and rave’s, never heard of them where I was from, the most exiting times were possibly a barn dance without alcohol :Hilarious


----------



## Psygon

ewelsh said:


> I seriously missed out on all these club nights and rave's, never heard of them where I was from, the most exiting times were possibly a barn dance without alcohol :Hilarious


It's really strange thinking back to club nights now if I am honest - feels like a total other life!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

You can all come to mine. Ive been DJing since I was 16. Used to do parties whilst at Uni and dabbled with music production - the pinnacle being interviewed on BBC Radio 1 by Dave Pearce. Now I just do it for fun but we like to have a house party now and again


----------



## popcornsmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> We knew Jay pretty well, back in the day...many many stories to tell, so much fun was had  That's where my username comes from. It's from my husband's website about Jamiroquai which he started in the mid 90s to learn how to create websites. He then became involved with the record company and band, ended up taking photos for them, what great times we had. New York, Milan, Boston, even the Gig in the Sky where they played on an aeroplane for a world record. Heh.


Oh that's so awesome! I can well imagine the stories!! What an amazing experience for u guys though! He was ever so nice and when I said I was from Norwich he said he'd stayed there at a rather posh hotel the weekend before for a wedding!


----------



## popcornsmum

BarneyBobCat said:


> You can all come to mine. Ive been DJing since I was 16. Used to do parties whilst at Uni and dabbled with music production - the pinnacle being interviewed on BBC Radio 1 by Dave Pearce. Now I just do it for fun but we like to have a house party now and again


Oooh an invite!!! See you soon BNC!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

BarneyBobCat said:


> You can all come to mine. Ive been DJing since I was 16. Used to do parties whilst at Uni and dabbled with music production - the pinnacle being interviewed on BBC Radio 1 by Dave Pearce. Now I just do it for fun but we like to have a house party now and again


We have pals who when they have a party always get a proper DJ in, it's fun 

As for your comment earlier about my age, if I wasn't my age I wouldn't have done all the really cool and rather naughty things I got chance to do...so I'll take it


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> You can all come to mine. Ive been DJing since I was 16. Used to do parties whilst at Uni and dabbled with music production - the pinnacle being interviewed on BBC Radio 1 by Dave Pearce. Now I just do it for fun but we like to have a house party now and again


Ooh, can we bring all the cats too.


----------



## ewelsh

BarneyBobCat said:


> You can all come to mine. Ive been DJing since I was 16. Used to do parties whilst at Uni and dabbled with music production - the pinnacle being interviewed on BBC Radio 1 by Dave Pearce. Now I just do it for fun but we like to have a house party now and again


And this is where the next cat chatters meet up will be


----------



## popcornsmum

Popcorn is quite honestly the most bonkers cat I have ever owned and I swear my stories are 100% true!  Last night at 7pm my son says what's that weird noise coming from the kitchen and where are both cats I haven't seen them for ages!? 
We go into the kitchen and find Popcorn has opened the top cupboard (supposedly Popcorn proof!), pulled down the huge really heavy virtually full 3.8kg bag of Whiskas biscuits (treats) somehow missed it landing on her but also the doritos and all our other treats which toppled out with it! 
Then we noticed Mittens sitting underneath the kitchen counter whilst Popcorn used her paw to scoop put treats and shove them into her mouth but also a dropping some down to Mittens!! I kid you not we all stood there watching her in absolute hysterics! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious when I tried to remove the bag she put her head in it and snaffled a whole ton more!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious 
Bag removed and now stored in pantry which she defo can't get into! We go to bed and at midnight hear Popcorn hiss and Mittens run into the bedroom and jump on the bed! She had only let him out of the lounge! OH takes him back down and shuts lounge door putting a bag infront to stop Madam opening the door. 

4AM!!! OH wakes me up "someone's in the house listen?! They're in the bathroom!" Whilst I wonder why the door alarms haven't gone off and how someone got into our bathroom OH bravely goes to investigate to find.....Mittens sitting in the sink booping the bloody plug!!!!! 
Yep Popcorn had been and let him out AGAIN! Then gone back to her bed!!! 
For someone who doesn't like her baby brother she seems hellbent on helping him escape from the lounge at night to cause havoc!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
I think really she wanted him to open the pantry door and help her steal the treats but he's too small to reach the handle and doesn't have thumbs! Lol :Hilarious
Let's hope she actually sleeps tonight!


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> Popcorn is quite honestly the most bonkers cat I have ever owned and I swear my stories are 100% true!  Last night at 7pm my son says what's that weird noise coming from the kitchen and where are both cats I haven't seen them for ages!?
> We go into the kitchen and find Popcorn has opened the top cupboard (supposedly Popcorn proof!), pulled down the huge really heavy virtually full 3.8kg bag of Whiskas biscuits (treats) somehow missed it landing on her but also the doritos and all our other treats which toppled out with it!
> Then we noticed Mittens sitting underneath the kitchen counter whilst Popcorn used her paw to scoop put treats and shove them into her mouth but also a dropping some down to Mittens!! I kid you not we all stood there watching her in absolute hysterics! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious when I tried to remove the bag she put her head in it and snaffled a whole ton more!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> Bag removed and now stored in pantry which she defo can't get into! We go to bed and at midnight hear Popcorn hiss and Mittens run into the bedroom and jump on the bed! She had only let him out of the lounge! OH takes him back down and shuts lounge door putting a bag infront to stop Madam opening the door.
> 
> 4AM!!! OH wakes me up "someone's in the house listen?! They're in the bathroom!" Whilst I wonder why the door alarms haven't gone off and how someone got into our bathroom OH bravely goes to investigate to find.....Mittens sitting in the sink booping the bloody plug!!!!!
> Yep Popcorn had been and let him out AGAIN! Then gone back to her bed!!!
> For someone who doesn't like her baby brother she seems hellbent on helping him escape from the lounge at night to cause havoc!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> I think really she wanted him to open the pantry door and help her steal the treats but he's too small to reach the handle and doesn't have thumbs! Lol :Hilarious
> Let's hope she actually sleeps tonight!


Hilarious but where's the clip of Popcorn snaffling all those treats???


----------



## popcornsmum

SbanR said:


> Hilarious but where's the clip of Popcorn snaffling all those treats???


Right here! I didn't really want to post my messy kitchen but here you go! 








Please ignore the lack of flooring we had a leak and noone can figure out where it's from so we can't get the floor back down until they do! Also ignore the messy cupboards and top I tried to shove everything back in its place quickly! They have since been tidied!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

popcornsmum said:


> For someone who doesn't like her baby brother she seems hellbent on helping him escape from the lounge at night to cause havoc!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


perhaps she's thinking "if he gets into trouble perhaps they'll send him away"


----------



## Cully

@popcornsmum , don't worry about the state of your kitchen, it looks well used and lived in. The hub of your home.
I have a suspicion about all the beautifully clean looking, well organised kitchens. I think owners of those have a secret scullery off there where all the 'real kitchening' goes on and nobody else dare enters.


----------



## Charity

I think young Mittens is going to learn some very bad habits from Her Ladyship, the Rt Hon Popcorn xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Cully said:


> @popcornsmum , don't worry about the state of your kitchen, it looks well used and lived in. The hub of your home.
> I have a suspicion about all the beautifully clean looking, well organised kitchens. I think owners of those have a secret scullery off there where all the 'real kitchening' goes on and nobody else dare enters.


I have a bit of OCD - I drive my wife mad tidying. She also says a house should look like someone lives in it but I love minimalist tidy rooms


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> I have a bit of OCD - I drive my wife mad tidying. She also says a house should look like someone lives in it but I love minimalist tidy rooms


I used to be ultra tidy. I got it from my mum who was very house proud and nothing was ever out if place.
Now with various aching bones and groaning muscles I've decided 'whats the point?' So if someone calls unexpected you'll find me stuffing things in drawers and cat toys under cushions.
Visitors don't realise they're sharing the sofa with a stinky valerian mouse and a few stray Dreamies:Wideyed.
Edited to say cat toys, not cars.


----------



## popcornsmum

Bertie'sMum said:


> perhaps she's thinking "if he gets into trouble perhaps they'll send him away"


That's probably more like it!!!


----------



## popcornsmum

Cully said:


> @popcornsmum , don't worry about the state of your kitchen, it looks well used and lived in. The hub of your home.
> I have a suspicion about all the beautifully clean looking, well organised kitchens. I think owners of those have a secret scullery off there where all the 'real kitchening' goes on and nobody else dare enters.


Its not usually this bad but with all the Xmas food and tins of chocs our friends gave us we have minimal storage then I had to put Madams food In our cupboard too so she couldn't reach it but obvs she did!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Cully said:


> I used to be ultra tidy. I got it from my mum who was very house proud and nothing was ever out if place.
> Now with various aching bones and groaning muscles I've decided 'whats the point?' So if someone calls unexpected you'll find me stuffing things in drawers and car toys under cushions.
> Visitors don't realise they're sharing the sofa with a *stinky valerian mouse *and a few stray Dreamies:Wideyed.


Eugh! I would definitely know - I find valerian really reeks! Its rancid!


----------



## H.M

Yesterday the DPD driver left my luna and me parcel at someone else's door at the end of where I live. I was very disappointed in the driver as he was the same driver who delivered the cat food a few times before. Luckily he took a picture of the door so I knew exactly where it was.

Me and my mum walked to where the food boxes were and there was a lady who was on the phone to luna and me about the situation. They she gave the phone to my mum to let them know that we came ourselves to get the boxes. The lady said that the driver just dropped off the box, knocked on the door and left in his van before she could even open the door. We had to carry then back home in the freezing cold. My hands were about to drop off.

If their was no picture I'm sure the food would have defrosted before we could get them.


----------



## H.M

popcornsmum said:


> Popcorn is quite honestly the most bonkers cat I have ever owned and I swear my stories are 100% true!  Last night at 7pm my son says what's that weird noise coming from the kitchen and where are both cats I haven't seen them for ages!?
> We go into the kitchen and find Popcorn has opened the top cupboard (supposedly Popcorn proof!), pulled down the huge really heavy virtually full 3.8kg bag of Whiskas biscuits (treats) somehow missed it landing on her but also the doritos and all our other treats which toppled out with it!
> Then we noticed Mittens sitting underneath the kitchen counter whilst Popcorn used her paw to scoop put treats and shove them into her mouth but also a dropping some down to Mittens!! I kid you not we all stood there watching her in absolute hysterics! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious when I tried to remove the bag she put her head in it and snaffled a whole ton more!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> Bag removed and now stored in pantry which she defo can't get into! We go to bed and at midnight hear Popcorn hiss and Mittens run into the bedroom and jump on the bed! She had only let him out of the lounge! OH takes him back down and shuts lounge door putting a bag infront to stop Madam opening the door.
> 
> 4AM!!! OH wakes me up "someone's in the house listen?! They're in the bathroom!" Whilst I wonder why the door alarms haven't gone off and how someone got into our bathroom OH bravely goes to investigate to find.....Mittens sitting in the sink booping the bloody plug!!!!!
> Yep Popcorn had been and let him out AGAIN! Then gone back to her bed!!!
> For someone who doesn't like her baby brother she seems hellbent on helping him escape from the lounge at night to cause havoc!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> I think really she wanted him to open the pantry door and help her steal the treats but he's too small to reach the handle and doesn't have thumbs! Lol :Hilarious
> Let's hope she actually sleeps tonight!


What mischievous kitties you have. They must make a very interesting life. I love when cats are mischievous


----------



## ewelsh

I just had to complain to my Waitrose delivery man……. No substitutes in my order today! Shocking :Smuggrin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

They keep trying to sub my large Ocado parsnips for normal sized M&S ones…it’s really annoying. Life is too short to faff with tiddly ‘snips!


----------



## popcornsmum

We only get asda or tesco delivery up here and most of the time they substitute with weird stuff so we buy our veg from the farm shop so I can choose the size and freshness!! H


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> They keep trying to sub my large Ocado parsnips for normal sized M&S ones…it's really annoying. Life is too short to faff with tiddly 'snips!


I agree over parsnips, OH think I am mad raiding parsnips for the biggest ones!


----------



## Psygon

ewelsh said:


> I just had to complain to my Waitrose delivery man……. No substitutes in my order today! Shocking :Smuggrin


I don't know if it's because of where we live or what we buy, but we rarely get substitutes in our shopping  tho one time we ordered a small pack of border's chocolate Viennese biscuits and they were substituted for a sharing pack which was much bigger… that was an amazing day


----------



## Willow_Warren

I’m the same with my shopping, I rarely get substitutes! Even the delivery the week before Christmas I just got 2, 1kg of icing sugar instead of 500g and a slightly different ham (oak smoked instead of dry cured… I chose the one on offer). I do opt for no subs on items I know there isn’t really an alternative but I also rarely get items not delivered, overall I’m really happy with online shopping as it saves me so much time!


----------



## Cully

There are some really good pickers and some who don't seem to care. They should all choose your shopping as carefully as if they were shopping for themselves.
I don't like having subs but realise it's sometimes necessary, especially ATM when stock isn't available. I don't opt for subs if there isn't one I like, or I ask for a specific sub.
Some of the subs I've been given/ offered are ridiculous and would be laughable if not so annoying.
No cat litter? Have a litter scoop instead!!!
No lemon grass? How about some basil!!!
No 50/50 bread? Here's some malt loaf!!!
And the list goes on.
I get especially annoyed if they sub cat food when I've said No Sub. Please don't send me yogurt when I've asked for Kefir. And when I ask for 5 loose bananas, why do you send 5 bags of 5 bananas if there are no loose?? I am not running a monkey sanctuary!!!
At the beginning of lockdowns I began putting a little message in the 'note to picker' box on my order. Just a thank you for all you do, or much appreciated, or stay safe and well. I got positive feedback from my regular delivery drivers about my notes, so I'm glad I did it.
Moans aside, I'm grateful for online shopping. I've used the service for over 15 years and would have had great difficulty without it. I still got a jar of lemon curd this week instead if honey though.


----------



## Psygon

Before covid we'd never done shopping online for groceries. We were fools, spending our Saturday walking aimlessly around Tesco. Wouldn't go back now. It's one of the best things about covid :-D 

I eat so much more healthily now I can't just go oooh eclairs or oooh that chocolate looks nice and toss it in the trolley :Hilarious


----------



## Ali71

Grrr its so annoying getting substitutions...Sainsburys are coming today with our shop. Ordered some nice Heck sausages and they've emailed to say they've given me blimmin chicken chipolatas! No that's just not the same lol. I've had some random things as well but the thing that winds me up is stuff with a short date that they don't inform you about :Arghh
They clearly don't realise how fussy cats can be too, as they've "changed" the cat food for us as well


----------



## Ali71

@Psygon and you definitely spend less as well when you are only buying whats on the list!!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well as I’m only 1 person I don’t buy enough to get a delivery every week so pop out to local shop for fruit / milk etc. this week I had Friday off so popped into Aldi / home bargains. I bought things I didn’t need..: it was a good job I didn’t have much time (has to get home for British Gas man) as goodness knows what else I would have picked up :Hilarious (naturally I really needed Christmas chutneys… I mostly liked the tiny square jars… I’m doomed)


----------



## Willow_Warren

Or you could be like my friend who did order 5 packs of bananas. She does her mums shopping too… just added wine as a placeholder for delivery but nodded off of the sofa and slept past the editing cut off point… her mum just got wine that week :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Ali71

Willow_Warren said:


> Or you could be like my friend who did order 5 packs of bananas. She does her mums shopping too… just added wine as a placeholder for delivery but nodded off of the sofa and slept past the editing cut off point… her mum just got wine that week :Hilarious:Hilarious


I fell asleep mid-order on Friday...I've done that before to actually reserve the slot but never got caught. Oh well... there could be worse things to have!!


----------



## Willsee

I put a lovely bottle of Bolly in my cart every week to hold the slot, so if for any reason I don’t get it done in time I can have a celebratory fizz instead  .


----------



## Bertie'sMum

I still haven't been "brave" enough to do my food shopping online  I am computer savvy so don't quite know why it scares me ? But tbh going to the supermarket once or twice a week has been my saviour during lockdowns - I live on my own and if I didn't physically go shopping there are some weeks when I wouldn't see another soul, let alone actually speak to a real live human being Plus I can be very fussy and do prefer to pick out my own fresh fruit, veggies, meat and fish rather than have some youngster straight out of school pick it for me !

I'm pretty good about following my shopping list though and rarely pick up any "extras"


----------



## Psygon

Bertie'sMum said:


> I still haven't been "brave" enough to do my food shopping online  I am computer savvy so don't quite know why it scares me ? But tbh going to the supermarket once or twice a week has been my saviour during lockdowns - I live on my own and if I didn't physically go shopping there are some weeks when I wouldn't see another soul, let alone actually speak to a real live human being Plus I can be very fussy and do prefer to pick out my own fresh fruit, veggies, meat and fish rather than have some youngster straight out of school pick it for me !
> 
> I'm pretty good about following my shopping list though and rarely pick up any "extras"


I do miss picking my own meat in particular. We don't eat loads but when we do I do prefer to try and pick my own. We have a local farm shop that delivers the most amazing pork and beef tho, so every now and again we treat ourselves to meat from there. It's always guaranteed to be good... They do lovely veg as well


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Psygon said:


> I do miss picking my own meat in particular. We don't eat loads but when we do I do prefer to try and pick my own. We have a local farm shop that delivers the most amazing pork and beef tho, so every now and again we treat ourselves to meat from there. It's always guaranteed to be good... They do lovely veg as well


We used to have an very good farm shop with an excellent butcher in our local garden centre - their pork melted in your mouth and their sausages had to be eaten to be believed ! Unfortunately the garden centre changed hands last year and the new owners have put in a new farm shop - which basically is just an upmarket Sainsbury's Local - and got in a new butcher who is rubbish


----------



## ewelsh

Our pickers in Waitrose must be on something or they need glasses. Its been poor ever since covid hit.
I have ordered vegetarian sausages and got big fat Cumberland sausages, vegan products and got the animal version, gluten free bread and received real bread…. And the best was once they were once out of tomatoes so sent me a tin of tomatoes  

my biggest gripe is they put heavy things on top of herbs! :Banghead


----------



## Willsee

ewelsh said:


> Our pickers in Waitrose must be on something or they need glasses. Its been poor ever since covid hit.
> I have ordered vegetarian sausages and got big fat Cumberland sausages, vegan products and got the animal version, gluten free bread and received real bread…. And the best was once they were once out of tomatoes so sent me a tin of tomatoes
> 
> my biggest gripe is they put heavy things on top of herbs! :Banghead


It must be the area you're in, I've not really had any issues with Waitrose and the substations, and I get GF for everything. The only issue is that they're not great with the oil subs, wanted Corn Oil for hot frying but got 
Olive oil which is the complete opposite :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead

We have bought ourselves a couple of folding electric bikes and been exploring our local area, off road, over the last few weeks. Off to a local farm shop today which we've never been to so looking to try their veg for my roast later


----------



## Charity

We get substitutes nearly every week and some weeks quite a few. I have two issues with Sainsburys. They will send you items which they obviously want to get rid of so palm online shoppers off with more than one thing which needs eating the same day as delivery or next day. Also, there's only the two of us and, very often, the problem is that if they haven't got the size ordered so they send family size so some ends up in the bin sometimes. This week, I ordered a small tin of tomatoes but got a large bottle of pasta sauce! I was going to give it back to the driver but, sod's law, it slipped out of my hand and smashed on the floor.  I also think the quality of a lot of the 'fresh' fruit and veg at this time of year is pretty poor. I must say I prefer Waitrose now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We have Ocado as I cannot deal with the “items being picked off the shop floor” thing! Plus I know a bunch of our friend’s who have children who do that job and I know what they get up to  Ocado is the only online supermarket where stuff come straight from the warehouse. We have same slot every Tuesday and it auto orders an order with the commonest things we order, so worst case and I forget to amend, we will still have an order which has something I can construct some meals from. 

Out of choice I’d buy my fruit/veg from M&S or waitrose, so Ocado is perfect from that POV too. Sadly can’t get much of Oscar’s food from there due to his preference of batch numbers. I actually think supermarket-wise, the best meat is from Morrisons, so I pop in there in the way home from work as I drive past.

Speaking of food, must go and make my cheese sauce…


----------



## Willow_Warren

Back to taking about exercise and weight loss (was a few pages ago now). Well I’ve gone down 3 dress sizes since the start of lockdown (I still have treats I just try and limit them, although I did overindulge a bit over Christmas). 

I never really walked before lockdown but started when I was furloughed, my furlough only lasted 2 months but I’ve kept the walking up. 

todays walk was only 6 miles but took a short drive to Woburn to walk somewhere (limited walking from my house). It was a slow walk I’m blaming the mud… 1 step forward half a slide back :Hilarious. Problem is I’m really hungry and made my self one and a half sandwiches for lunch and now eyeing up some Christmas cake… well it does need eating up


----------



## lullabydream

Willow_Warren said:


> Back to taking about exercise and weight loss (was a few pages ago now). Well I've gone down 3 dress sizes since the start of lockdown (I still have treats I just try and limit them, although I did overindulge a bit over Christmas).
> 
> I never really walked before lockdown but started when I was furloughed, my furlough only lasted 2 months but I've kept the walking up.
> 
> todays walk was only 6 miles but took a short drive to Woburn to walk somewhere (limited walking from my house). It was a slow walk I'm blaming the mud… 1 step forward half a slide back :Hilarious. Problem is I'm really hungry and made my self one and a half sandwiches for lunch and now eyeing up some Christmas cake… well it does need eating up


You need to tell us what you have done to do all that in general chat, health section in our fitness and weight Loss thread. Easy to find currently. We are a nice bunch, @Mrs Funkin and @Jaf have posted.

It's brilliant you have lost the weight.


----------



## ewelsh

@Willow_Warren well done, wow 3 dress sizes is huge! Good for you! You can eat pretty much eat what you want ( within reason ) if you are exercising.

One tip I can give you, if you prepare something healthy before you leave for your walk, you won't grab the biscuits on return, another is drink loads of water and within 5 mins you won't feel as hungry or hangry as I get. 

well done again! X


----------



## Cully

Just got back from having my MRI scan. Couldn't get a taxi back at first but eventually got one after nearly 3 hours trying. Charged me £35!!!
Beans on toast for the next week then. I can't afford to be ill:Arghh.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Lordy @Cully that's a lot of pennies....but I am really glad you went and had your MRI xx


----------



## cheekyscrip

ewelsh said:


> Our pickers in Waitrose must be on something or they need glasses. Its been poor ever since covid hit.
> I have ordered vegetarian sausages and got big fat Cumberland sausages, vegan products and got the animal version, gluten free bread and received real bread…. And the best was once they were once out of tomatoes so sent me a tin of tomatoes
> 
> my biggest gripe is they put heavy things on top of herbs! :Banghead


Horrible. Imagine if you asked for eggs?
I still don't trust online shopping…
I believe they will put anything as close to expire date as possible.
Plus fruit and veg!!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

We've used most of the major retailers and not had much bother. Some random subs at times and sometimes stuff we didn't order but overall much better than trailing to the shops. All issues we have had are quickly resolved through a quick phone call to them. We are currently using Ocado too and are current favourite. Customer service is great. I like that they do actually still use bags which can be recycled back to them. And the selection of options are really great


----------



## Psygon

I'm slightly jealous of all you people that can get Ocado. We can get Sainsburys... Morrison's via Amazon and maybe Tesco.


----------



## Cully

cheekyscrip said:


> Horrible. Imagine if you asked for eggs?
> I still don't trust online shopping…
> I believe they will put anything as close to expire date as possible.
> Plus fruit and veg!!!


I usually use the 'note to picker' box to ask them for the longest date. Good pickers will oblige if poss ime.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Lordy @Cully that's a lot of pennies....but I am really glad you went and had your MRI xx


I'm glad too ,but it still stings a lot financially:Arghh.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cully said:


> I'm glad too ,but it still stings a lot financially:Arghh.


I know  it would sting more if we got hit for the bills for tests though. My MRI several years ago was £900, fortunately at that point I had private cover through husbands work. Or paying the insurance premium to cover it all, if healthcare moves to an American model. Oh that would be awful for so many people


----------



## oliviarussian

Psygon said:


> I'm slightly jealous of all you people that can get Ocado. We can get Sainsburys... Morrison's via Amazon and maybe Tesco.


LOVE your new avatar ❤


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> I know  it would sting more if we got hit for the bills for tests though. My MRI several years ago was £900, fortunately at that point I had private cover through husbands work. Or paying the insurance premium to cover it all, if healthcare moves to an American model. Oh that would be awful for so many people


I've had 2 MRIs done privately in the last 5 years - the first was £250 at a private imaging centre in Central London after a referral from my private physio and the other cost £500 at a Spire Healthcare private hospital at the request of the orthopaedic consultant ! I also had a further MRI done at the private hospital after a referral from another NHS consultant so that one was "free" . I'm currently trying to get another referral for my neck which has been very painful since August (my physio can't work out what's wrong and why his treatment isn't working !!) but it's almost impossible to get an appointment with my GP to get things moving


----------



## Cully

I sympathise @Bertie'sMum , I've had 'my neck' nearly 3 years now. I'm really hoping these new tablets work. Early days yet.
I've still never managed an actual f2f appointment since covid started. And with the best will in the world you can't properly diagnose someone over the phone. I hope you get to see your GP soon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Psygon said:


> I'm slightly jealous of all you people that can get Ocado. We can get Sainsburys... Morrison's via Amazon and maybe Tesco.


I love Ocado - it saves me so much energy!


----------



## Psygon

oliviarussian said:


> LOVE your new avatar ❤


Thank you! It's queen jubilee jammy :-D


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Look at her with her bunting  It's too cute for words...


----------



## GingerNinja

Came into the pretty dark kitchen this morning to find a vole sitting in the cat bowl... Must have a death wish 

Happy to report that he was freed in the garden though!


----------



## Cully

GingerNinja said:


> Came into the pretty dark kitchen this morning to find a vole sitting in the cat bowl... Must have a death wish
> 
> Happy to report that he was freed in the garden though!


I would love to hear that meeting from a cats viewpoint.


----------



## Ali71

Morning  Just saw this and thought it was too nice not to share. Not really a "cheer me up" kind of post but lovely still!
Hope you're all having a good day so far xx


----------



## ewelsh

Love that @Ali71 it made me think of the poem by Jenny Joseph


----------



## Ali71

ewelsh said:


> Love that @Ali71 it made me think of the poem by Jenny Joseph
> 
> View attachment 482515


Oh my goodness @ewelsh you're right...they are really similar!! 
We all know cats do what they want anyway, maybe we should as well  Not sure about 3lb of sausages in one go though haha xx


----------



## ewelsh

@Ali71 I am definitely going to be a Purple old lady and be as cantankerous as possible :Hilarious


----------



## Ali71

ewelsh said:


> @Ali71 I am definitely going to be a Purple old lady and be as cantankerous as possible :Hilarious


I am halfway there some days!  #meno-rage :Muted


----------



## GingerNinja

Cully said:


> I would love to hear that meeting from a cats viewpoint.


They were in the kitchen and completely ignoring it!


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> @Ali71 I am definitely going to be a Purple old lady and be as cantankerous as possible :Hilarious


I would like to know what people today of all ages consider old? Answers please


----------



## lullabydream

Charity said:


> I would like to know what people today of all ages consider old? Answers please


Well according to a comment I read about Will Young the other day. He was described as 'an old singer' he's only 42...so I dread to think!


----------



## Cully

Well @Charity I think it depends on whether I've had a good or bad day. Mood seems to dictate.
When I was a child I thought 60 was a really old age. Having arrived and pushed past it 60 isn't so old after all.


----------



## Ali71

I hit the big 5-0 last year. In my head I'm still in my 20s though I have to remind myself that most of the people I talk to in the gym are young enough to be my grown up offspring! :Arghh 
I don't think a particular age should be classed as old @Charity - my Mum is 75 and still goes out more than I do lol..(a lot of that is to do with being actively retired).

I completely believe in Young at Heart and in Mind :Smuggrin

I have to have hope for the future haha xx


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> I would like to know what people today of all ages consider old? Answers please


Agree with @Ali71 I think it's how you feel, health too. My ladies I keep an eye on, I admit I class them as old and they are in their 80's and 90's

My step daughter who is nearly 18 thinks anyone over 40 is old  as I am 51 I am obviously passed it :Hilarious

Around December time, were out having a meal and I was holding the menu further and further away from my face trying to focus on the TINY print, ( because I forgot my glasses ) she said " awww would you like me to read the menu aloud Emma" 
She'll be spoon feeding me next


----------



## lullabydream

Hahaha @ewelsh I love your tale of not being able to read small writing

I can tell my eye sight isn't what it was with certain writing. I have glasses with a slight prescription..terrible at wearing them should admit to the fact about my eye sight! My next check up is next month.

I do think 'old' as pointed out is perception. My father in law worked on a farm till he was 90... We went to his retirement do when he was 65, he just couldn't keep doing nothing so went to work on a farm. He's probably worked the longest as a farm hand than his other roles he's had.

I must say that now, he's 94 he's slowed down loads and is feeling his age.

Am 45 I am like @Ali71 feel still like I am in my 20s. Though my body isn't happy with me currently so feel older.


----------



## Willow_Warren

I can hear myself saying / thinking what my mum said when she must have been about my age “but I don’t feel old”


----------



## Ali71

What's that saying.... "youth is wasted on the young"
I don't think I'd want to be 21 again, not in this social media obsessed world! Going back to the 80s with the same knowledge..now that's a different matter!


----------



## ewelsh

Oh I loved my 30’s the best. 

I see the pressure on my step daughter with social media, it’s just awful. Her mobile is part of her hand…literally…. it drives us mad. She actually wasap me from upstairs the other day :Hilarious


----------



## Jaf

I think social media must be awful for some people. I remember though my sister had a cb radio, she'd meet up with complete strangers! I don't know how our parents coped with it.


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> I would like to know what people today of all ages consider old? Answers please


Welllllll I look at my 75 yr old Dad who's had a stroke and now seems very old compared to just a few years ago when he was weightlifting and running every day. 
Yet I look at ABBA who are like the same age and don't see them as old at all!! Nor Dolly Parton! So I think it depends entirely on the person!


----------



## popcornsmum

And I on the other hand at 41 still think I'm 19.


----------



## GingerNinja

Jaf said:


> I think social media must be awful for some people. I remember though my sister had a cb radio, she'd meet up with complete strangers! I don't know how our parents coped with it.


Absolutely agree with this! I wouldn't have coped if social media was a thing when I was younger.. don't even partake now!

So many young people have mental health issues and I'm sure that this has something to do with it.


----------



## ewelsh

GingerNinja said:


> Absolutely agree with this! I wouldn't have coped if social media was a thing when I was younger.. don't even partake now!
> 
> So many young people have mental health issues and I'm sure that this has something to do with it.[/QUO
> 
> This is so true, they are under so much pressure to look a certain way, they have to be tanned, thin, glossy hair, eye brows, etc perfect all the time. It's mad, where have the days gone of being an individual and being happy with what you've got.
> 
> I can remember at 15yrs old saying to my Gran " I wish I had longer legs" she replied with " you have two legs, be grateful for that" :Hilarious


----------



## Psygon

GingerNinja said:


> Absolutely agree with this! I wouldn't have coped if social media was a thing when I was younger.. don't even partake now!
> 
> So many young people have mental health issues and I'm sure that this has something to do with it.


It probably does, but I also think people had mental health issues before it just wasn't something that was really talked about.

So I think some of it is that now it's OK to talk about mental health more, alongside the fact that there are more things damaging people's mental health.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Definitely that @Psygon some of that lack of ability to admit/talk about/access help for mental health issues is just "how it was" then. If my dad was feeling in the "nowadays" like he did this time 31 years ago, he might not have taken his own life. I mean I'll never know but there is definitely more help now - and some of that awareness is due to social media.

However, having said that, I'm glad my antics at the same time were not all over FB. Blimey!


----------



## slartibartfast

The Mornigstars are having a special day today, celebrated with new toys and special food and treats. It is a situation called Invent-a-Holiday-Day when the calender shows nothing special but you just feel a strong urge to make the day special for the cats. Imbolc is coming soon but i couldn't wait any longer, I need to celebrate their awesomeness right now, in the moment. Because every moment counts. 
I just wake up this morning and knew I have to do this for them.


----------



## Cully

slartibartfast said:


> The Mornigstars are having a special day today, celebrated with new toys and special food and treats. It is a situation called Invent-a-Holiday-Day when the calender shows nothing special but you just feel a strong urge to make the day special for the cats. Imbolc is coming soon but i couldn't wait any longer, I need to celebrate their awesomeness right now, in the moment. Because every moment counts.
> I just wake up this morning and knew I have to do this for them.


I hope you all have a very happy day with pressies and treats. Any day can be a special one.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I totally agree Slarti, every day can be a special day for no reason whatsoever  I hope you all have a lovely day together.


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> The Mornigstars are having a special day today, celebrated with new toys and special food and treats. It is a situation called Invent-a-Holiday-Day when the calender shows nothing special but you just feel a strong urge to make the day special for the cats. Imbolc is coming soon but i couldn't wait any longer, I need to celebrate their awesomeness right now, in the moment. Because every moment counts.
> I just wake up this morning and knew I have to do this for them.


Happy Invent-a-Holiday-Day @slartibartfast & The Morningstar's. Have a great day. I wish I could join you all. Go celebrate their awesomeness .


----------



## popcornsmum

slartibartfast said:


> The Mornigstars are having a special day today, celebrated with new toys and special food and treats. It is a situation called Invent-a-Holiday-Day when the calender shows nothing special but you just feel a strong urge to make the day special for the cats. Imbolc is coming soon but i couldn't wait any longer, I need to celebrate their awesomeness right now, in the moment. Because every moment counts.
> I just wake up this morning and knew I have to do this for them.


That's lovely! Hope you and they have enjoyed today!


----------



## popcornsmum

Mittens is going off every food so I resorted to giving him Madams junk. He didn't even want that! I think he's had his nose put out of joint as he got booped through the tiny window gap by a neighbours cat this morn and was so not amused!


----------



## Cully

popcornsmum said:


> Mittens is going off every food so I resorted to giving him Madams junk. He didn't even want that! I think he's had his nose put out of joint as he got booped through the tiny window gap by a neighbours cat this morn and was so not amused!


I put Misty's left overs in a dish for Sooty and leave them on the worktop and he pops in through the open kitchen window as and when.
I often catch her having a nibble at them, despite informing me earlier she definitely doesn't want anymore.
I wish she'd make her mind up so I don't waste so much!
Perhaps it was a friendly boop.


----------



## Laura Caton

Mrs Funkin said:


> Does anyone else get a bit irritated that people come onto the forum to ask for advice (often regarding very serious medical issues) and then never return with an update? I'd like to know that 1) their cat is ok and 2) what happened so I can try to learn. I'm sure sometimes there's been a sad outcome and people can't face writing about what's happened (of course I completely understand that) but most of the time that is hopefully not the case and an update would be appreciated.
> 
> Oh and don't get me started on the "my cat is pregnant and I want help and advice but you can all sod off and stop bullying me when you tell me to have her spayed" contingent.
> 
> Thanks @Charity i feel much better now


I agree about the updates, especially when it's a health issue (for the same reasons as yourself).
I'd like to pick up on the pregnant cat theme. My Ragdolls are 11mts (F) and 10ths (M). In Oct when I rang my preferred vet (gold standard for cats) to arrange neutering they said owing to their backlog from Covid staff absences, routine neuter surgery was delayed. Not to worry though because a female's first 'calling' rarely occurs before March so made an appointment for both cats for Feb. So last week Roxy started calling and Simba was a total nightmare… struggling to get to her… and began marking indoors. I've had to ring round all the local vets to get an earlier appointment and they're both booked in for tomorrow. However, it's not with my preferred vet. There's no 'out of hours' facility in case of complications/overnight care etc and I'm very worried.
There's also the chance (albeit minimal) that Simba could have gotten to Roxy before I realised she was in heat.
Hence I'm in a right state about the ethics of hysterectomy/abortion of a possible 8 day gestation pregnancy. It doesn't sit well with me. I know many will say 'it's only a cat' and I certainly don't want to bring accidental kittens into the world.
So am I over-thinking this?


----------



## lullabydream

Laura Caton said:


> I agree about the updates, especially when it's a health issue (for the same reasons as yourself).
> I'd like to pick up on the pregnant cat theme. My Ragdolls are 11mts (F) and 10ths (M). In Oct when I rang my preferred vet (gold standard for cats) to arrange neutering they said owing to their backlog from Covid staff absences, routine neuter surgery was delayed. Not to worry though because a female's first 'calling' rarely occurs before March so made an appointment for both cats for Feb. So last week Roxy started calling and Simba was a total nightmare… struggling to get to her… and began marking indoors. I've had to ring round all the local vets to get an earlier appointment and they're both booked in for tomorrow. However, it's not with my preferred vet. There's no 'out of hours' facility in case of complications/overnight care etc and I'm very worried.
> There's also the chance (albeit minimal) that Simba could have gotten to Roxy before I realised she was in heat.
> Hence I'm in a right state about the ethics of hysterectomy/abortion of a possible 8 day gestation pregnancy. It doesn't sit well with me. I know many will say 'it's only a cat' and I certainly don't want to bring accidental kittens into the world.
> So am I over-thinking this?


I would say overthinking this.

She's not just a cat, she's your cat who you care greatly for; rightly so Pregnancy is not risk free and you are putting the odds of her staying healthy by having her neutered.


----------



## Laura Caton

lullabydream said:


> I would say overthinking this.
> 
> She's not just a cat, she's your cat who you care greatly for; rightly so Pregnancy is not risk free and you are putting the odds of her staying healthy by having her neutered.


Thank you for your input. That's just what I needed to ease my mind x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Laura Caton I personally think you are doing exactly the right thing. Cat pregnancy and birth is most certainly not always plain sailing - and the health risks for your girl greatly reduce if she is spayed. I hope it all goes smoothly.


----------



## Laura Caton

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Laura Caton I personally think you are doing exactly the right thing. Cat pregnancy and birth is most certainly not always plain sailing - and the health risks for your girl greatly reduce if she is spayed. I hope it all goes smoothly.


Thank you. I've been in a real state over the whole scenario to be honest. The op' especially for Roxy is such a worry. But the risks of pregnancy didn't even pop into my head till 'lullabydream mentioned it, and of course yourself too. So I can now see the neuter is absolutely a no-brainier. Your comment is much appreciated x
It's set for tomorrow so I'll be posting updates x
EDIT:
I'm so happy to report both their op's went well and my babes are now home. Both ate a small meal, both emptied their bladders. Neither have any stitches. All good xxx


----------



## H.M

I think... danbi just outsmarted me.

I thought he wanted to play scare and chase. But he just wanted me to get off the part of the sofa that everyone likes to sit. I just got off for a few seconds to chase him then he ran back and went to lay down on that very spot I just sat moments ago. It was all part of his master plan. I don't believe it.


----------



## Cully

H.M said:


> I think... danbi just outsmarted me.
> 
> I thought he wanted to play scare and chase. But he just wanted me to get off the part of the sofa that everyone likes to sit. I just got off for a few seconds to chase him then he ran back and went to lay down on that very spot I just sat moments ago. It was all part of his master plan. I don't believe it.


I do. Misty spent all the time I was playing a game at my desk trying to get me off by rubbing her face on my hand and stepping on my keyboard.
Eventually I had to get up so she promptly curled up on my chair and went to sleep. (With one eye open I think?).


----------



## Cully

:Arghh I hate afternoons! The sun blazes through my windows and blinds me, so I have a constant battle with curtains, roller blind and the sun. 
I gradually pull the blinds down but eventually need more cover, so start to pull the left curtain across a few inches at a time, but then the sun moves across and I move more curtain, and again, and again!!
It gets to a point where the sun hits my neighbours window and bounces off beams like a laser into my eyes. So then I have to pull the right curtain across.
This means the rooms gets cold so I have to put the heating on:Banghead.
Honestly, by teatime I'm exhausted.
Give me dull, cloudy days anytime. You can keep the sunshine. (Is it too late now for a bah humbug!)


----------



## Willow_Warren

I didn’t draw my bedroom curtains properly last night! Woke up wondering what the bright light was shining in… it was only the same moon!!!!

(over the time living here I’ve gotten used to light politician from the street lights…, but this was particularly bright)


----------



## Laura Caton

Laura Caton said:


> Thank you. I've been in a real state over the whole scenario to be honest. The op' especially for Roxy is such a worry. But the risks of pregnancy didn't even pop into my head till 'lullabydream mentioned it, and of course yourself too. So I can now see the neuter is absolutely a no-brainier. Your comment is much appreciated x
> It's set for tomorrow so I'll be posting updates x


I'm so happy to report both their op's went well and my babes are now home. Both ate a small meal, both emptied their bladders. Neither have any stitches. All good xxx


----------



## Cully

Willow_Warren said:


> (over the time living here I've gotten used to light politician from the street lights…,


Blimey, those MP's get everywhere don't they? Probably looking for another illegal do to go to.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So pleased to read that @Laura Caton heal well and quickly, little ones.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh. Em. Geeeeee!

I went to the flicks to see the new West Side Story. Blooming heck it was amazing. I went on my own as husband would have hated it. The dancing was fabulous, it’s got the original 1961 Anita in it and the new Anita was brilliant. 

I loved it. I know some critics don’t but I don’t care


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh. Em. Geeeeee!
> 
> I went to the flicks to see the new West Side Story. Blooming heck it was amazing. I went on my own as husband would have hated it. The dancing was fabulous, it's got the original 1961 Anita in it and the new Anita was brilliant.
> 
> I loved it. I know some critics don't but I don't care


So pleased you ventured out and had such a fantastic time.
I love WSS,. Just the thought makes me nostalgic, sigh!


----------



## Laura Caton

Mrs Funkin said:


> So pleased to read that @Laura Caton heal well and quickly, little ones.


Thank you so much x


----------



## Willow_Warren

I hope people don’t mind me posting but I need to share!

COVID is really messing with my mind!

Last Wednesday I was identified as a close contact (i known the person it was through work), I really didn’t think that there would be much risk as I really didn’t spend that much time with them!

Anyhow started the daily lateral flow tests and on Sunday had that slight feeling of “I’m getting a cold” but lateral flow still negative (maybe my mind talking me into it I thought) Monday woke up feeling much the same but was it just Monday morning blues! But lateral flow was + ve… log result, inform work fill out track and trace etc…. I was quite anxious what the next few days might bring.

Slept badly Monday night felt a bit hot Tuesday, temp very slightly elevated compared to normal but not hot, felt better once got on (fresh air in the garden sorting out the animal). 

but basically I’m my COVID is asymptomatic, as such following the rules I’ve not got a PCR test and have continued to work from home. 

This is where my mind is taking over…. Why don’t I have symptoms? Why don’t I feel ill. Everyone else I know has had to take time off work (even if they can work from home). The logical answer is the 3 vaccines have done their job along with it being lucky if the draw! But then I’m like maybe it’s a false positive!

I should be grateful that I feel ok… hopefully this mild case is boosting my immunity… but then there’s that little thing in my mind saying the lateral flow was a false positive and I don’t have it at all! I’ve looked up the accuracy of FLT… and it’s really playing in my mind…

and AARRGGGHHHH…

time to get up… the cats are starting to kill each other wanting their breakfast!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I know a lot of people who have had -ve LFT but then +ve PCR. I dont think the LFTs are accurate at all. I was dreadful before Christmas but constantly -ve on LFT. Kind of wish I had gone for a PCR now to know whether I had it or not


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Willow_Warren 

Have you still been doing LFTs? What do they say? Sounds like you have some symptoms to me but the vaccinations have done their job - as they have in many cases and that's why omicron numbers were so huge, people are jabbed, it isn't as "serious" a strain as those preceding and folk just had a sniffle (or not even that) so didn't realise and carried on their normal lives.

I'm sorry you're going through this. I hope you continue to feel pretty well with it, thank goodness for the jabs.


----------



## Willow_Warren

@Mrs Funkin thanks… I haven't continued to do lateral flow tests, I wasn't going to until I got to day 5!

I'm sure I'd feel better mentally if I was more ill! And then I course I feel guilt thinking that given the numbers that are still being admitted to hospital!

i was never in any doubt about getting vaccinated and have had each jab as soon as I've been able, and for that I'm ever so grateful to all those involved.

When working from home I've been walking to clear my head and get out… but of course I can't do that this week! Whilst there's things to do in the garden it's dark outside of working hours and the ground is frozen!

Whilst I'm happy to be lazy when I "can" do things when I can't I really want to get on.

yesterday finished work at 5.30, ate dinner at 6… fell asleep before 7, went to bed at midnight… fell asleep at just gone 2 was awake again at 5, so whilst I've had plenty of sleep it's all in the wrong times/ places. Anyhow time for work again!

Who ever gets to the end thanks for letting me rant!


----------



## Ali71

@Willow_Warren I'm sorry you're feeling a bit low  
My friend I saw yesterday had to have a week off work after testing positive on an LFT then a PCR test. He said he just had a couple of days where he felt a bit "cold-y" but other than that has been absolutely fine.

2 years ago before all this started, he would have just gone about his normal day and thought no more of it - he felt well enough to work. Same as you or I would if we had a light cold.

Can you do a little fitness routine on youtube maybe? They actually do a walking/steps one so that might keep you occupied, I know it's no consolation to the real thing though and I am exactly the same... I don't do sitting about very well or for very long! x


----------



## Willow_Warren

False negatives on LFT (or at least they don’t kick it up as not high enough viral load) are more likely than false positives.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Ali71 said:


> @Willow_Warren I'm sorry you're feeling a bit low
> My friend I saw yesterday had to have a week off work after testing positive on an LFT then a PCR test. He said he just had a couple of days where he felt a bit "cold-y" but other than that has been absolutely fine.
> 
> 2 years ago before all this started, he would have just gone about his normal day and thought no more of it - he felt well enough to work. Same as you or I would if we had a light cold.
> 
> Can you do a little fitness routine on youtube maybe? They actually do a walking/steps one so that might keep you occupied, I know it's no consolation to the real thing though and I am exactly the same... I don't do sitting about very well or for very long! x


Thanks I feel a bit better heating other people have had similar mild symptoms… mostly you hear of the sever ones!

Reside 2 years and agreed I'd be carrying on as usual thinking nothing of it..: what i difference 2 years makes!


----------



## Milo’s mum

@Willow_Warren Do not be surprised. My son had such a mild cold for 2 days and no other symptoms. He was confirmed positive by PCR.

Same with my brother currently. He can't believe it is COVID as symptoms are low level temperature, bit of headache and runny nose.

I hope you recover soon and all behind you.


----------



## ewelsh

We are all here for you @Willow_Warren and rant chat as much as you want.

These PCR tests are messing with peoples minds. Xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Has anyone else been watching "The Secret Lives of Our Pets" on ITV (8pm Tuesday evenings) ?

I think it's very good and certainly informative, whilst at the same time being amusing ! So far (2 episodes in) they've featured some amazing pets and the things they can do.

https://www.itv.com/presscentre/ep1week2/secret-life-our-pets


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Our neighbour told us about it last week BM, thanks for the reminder I’d forgotten


----------



## Willow_Warren

I haven’t watched but maybe give it a go on catch up! But short of things to watch at the moment


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Our neighbour told us about it last week BM, thanks for the reminder I'd forgotten





Willow_Warren said:


> I haven't watched but maybe give it a go on catch up! But short of things to watch at the moment


I think it's certainly worth a watch - some of the animals shown can do some surprising things  - in episode 1 there was a dog that has learnt to communicate with it's owner using buttons that voice simple phrases to tell her that it loves her and to ask questions  and the "dancing" parrot in episode 2 is just great. What is good is that it's not just a show made up of internet clips; there is also input from animal behaviourists and scientists explaining the animals reactions so it's very informative too.


----------



## Jojomomo

Sorry to hear you likely have covid @Willow_Warren hope you continue to feel fairly well and not too fed up 

I caught it at a gig in London a month ago, did LFTs for 3 days before and 2 after as knew it would be a risk and had a slight sore throat. Got pinged 4 days later and LFT immediately positive, PCR also positive. Initially I felt like I could go to work if I could as was like a mild cold but then got headaches, fatigue and some lightheadedness, needed a lie down most days. Did the full 10 days isolation as was still positive on day 9.

I think the reasoning behind scrapping the confirmatory PCR is that LFTs are even less likely to give a false positive when there is a lot of the virus circulating.


----------



## Cully

Could kick myself for not taking my own advice!
When anyone asks about changing litter I always say to do it gradually to avoid problems with rejection.
So what happened when Tesco sent me different to my usual? Yep, I just cleaned out her tray and plonked the alien litter in. Result? Total refusal!
Tbh I thought it was v similar to her usual but didn't realise it wasn't until it was in her tray. It feels very sharp so I don't blame her.
In the end I got a bag of the usual from my friend and Moo used that straight away. Phew!
Note to self: Don't assume. Check!! Take your own advice you idiot!
Now I've got to take (carry) two bags back to Tesco and ask for a refund.:Banghead


----------



## Mrs Funkin

The NHS is amazing. Auntie (who has looked after Oscar when we've been away, before he got poorly) went a right cropper and has done a proper number on her shoulder. Within three hours she'd seen several people, had an X-ray and a CT scan. She's now been admitted and will be assessed tomorrow and will probably be having surgery. 

Thank goodness I was off work and could get round, take half a look at her and whip her up to the hospital. She even had a little tear in her eye, bless her (she's tearless usually, even when husband's mum died who was her twin sister). I'm worried about her having a GA, she's only 77 but she's got very fragile in the last few months


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> The NHS is amazing. Auntie (who has looked after Oscar when we've been away, before he got poorly) went a right cropper and has done a proper number on her shoulder. Within three hours she'd seen several people, had an X-ray and a CT scan. She's now been admitted and will be assessed tomorrow and will probably be having surgery.
> 
> Thank goodness I was off work and could get round, take half a look at her and whip her up to the hospital. She even had a little tear in her eye, bless her (she's tearless usually, even when husband's mum died who was her twin sister). I'm worried about her having a GA, she's only 77 but she's got very fragile in the last few months


Sorry to read this Mrs F. Sending best wishes to Auntie, you and HD. Xx


----------



## ewelsh

Awww @Mrs Funkin I will keep Aunt Funkin in my prayers xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@Mrs Funkin all best wishes for Auntie hope she makes a quick recovery.


----------



## Cully

Oh no @Mrs Funkin , thank goodness you were around and able to help. Who knows how long she might have waited for an ambulance!
I'm sure the anaesthetist will look after Auntie and give her the minimum needed considering her youth!
Best wishes to her from me and Moo for a swift recovery xx.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mango vodka is amazing. Or at least it was last night. Now Im not so sure


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> Mango vodka is amazing. Or at least it was last night. Now Im not so sure


Can't decide if this is a response to a previous post, or initial delight followed by regret at your liquid discovery.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you @SbanR @ewelsh @Bertie'sMum @Cully  Auntie has had one operation this morning, I'm booked in to go and see her this evening (one nominated visitor, one hour per day. She's too groggy to ask who she wants her person to be, so she's stuck with me, poor woman!). According to FIL she will need another operation - I will hopefully find out properly what is going on later. I fear this will be very difficult for her to bounce back from


----------



## lullabydream

Oh @Mrs Funkin hugs to you. Must be a terrible worry for you.
Hugs to you


----------



## ewelsh

Awwww @Mrs Funkin its always a worry when they reach a certain age, but… she has had managed step one, now she has to be up beat and positive to recuperate xx

sending all my love and extra strength vibes x


----------



## Willow_Warren

@Mrs Funkin best wishes to your auntie. I hope the visit this evening goes well.

I can certainly relate to that feeling those around us "suddenly" seem more frail and vulnerable (I'm trying to avoid the word old).

H x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m back, she’s been through the mill and will be discussed again Monday or maybe tomorrow, with a view to another surgery. Luckily she has a side room. 

I’ve gently broken the news that she won’t be doing anything much or driving for a long time. I’m booked to see her again tomorrow at 4pm 

Thank you for all the positive thoughts xx


----------



## ewelsh

Oh bless Auntie Funkin, if no driving, then she has to learn to be a diva and be driven wherever and whenever she wants to go x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh yes indeed. It will be me and husband doing most of it - I think he might have to get insured on her car. Perhaps I’ll get him a chauffeurs cap


----------



## ewelsh

For the times you and Mr Funkin are working, do they do dial-a-ride in your area @Mrs Funkin ?

When my Gran had to stop driving at 90ys I got her into dial-a-ride and she loved it, she got to see parts of the town she never normally went to, gained lots of new friends and chatted the whole way, she loved it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Not sure @ewelsh - I'll investigate, thank you


----------



## TriTri

I thought for a moment that I had found a coir mat with a cat on it, but it seems I hadn't :Hilarious:Hilarious.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm back, she's been through the mill and will be discussed again Monday or maybe tomorrow, with a view to another surgery. Luckily she has a side room.
> 
> I've gently broken the news that she won't be doing anything much or driving for a long time. I'm booked to see her again tomorrow at 4pm
> 
> Thank you for all the positive thoughts xx


When my sister broke her humerous high up near her shoulder I think it was about 6 months before she was able to work (she's a hairdresser) or drive again.- hope your Auntie is the patient sort !


----------



## Bertie'sMum

TriTri said:


> I thought for a moment that I had found a coir mat with a cat on it, but it seems I hadn't :Hilarious:Hilarious.
> View attachment 483153


I found lots when I googled "cat doormat" - I especially like this one from John Lewis

https://www.johnlewis.com/john-lewi...VV-vtCh11Ew31EAQYBCABEgKzs_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Bertie'sMum said:


> When my sister broke her humerous high up near her shoulder I think it was about 6 months before she was able to work (she's a hairdresser) or drive again.- hope your Auntie is the patient sort !


Sadly not really BM. Plus it's such a long healing time for a straightforward humerus fracture, let alone one like Auntie has. The thing that worries me the most is that she's had four of these episodes now - all ending in a fall - and don't know why. She obviously will be very worried now.

I've been awake a fair bit in the night thinking about what we need to do. Not sure if we need to get a bed downstairs for her. Hmmm.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Waffles for breakfast! (Golden syrup though not jam).

I've nut used the machine in a while (like years). So they are a little burnt as I forgot what the right setting were!


----------



## GingerNinja

Mmmm love waffles!

Sorry to hear about your poor aunty @Mrs Funkin  I hope that she heals well x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Mmmm, looks delicious @Willow_Warren


----------



## BarneyBobCat

So it turns out Barney loves mayonnaise. Thats a new one


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I bet it was truffle Mayo (he’s posh, that Barney  )


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sadly not really BM. Plus it's such a long healing time for a straightforward humerus fracture, let alone one like Auntie has. The thing that worries me the most is that she's had four of these episodes now - all ending in a fall - and don't know why. She obviously will be very worried now.
> 
> I've been awake a fair bit in the night thinking about what we need to do. Not sure if we need to get a bed downstairs for her. Hmmm.


When it's all settled down perhaps a referral to the falls clinic would be the best way to go ?
My Mum had a few falls and we eventually found out it was postural hypertension - once we knew what was causing them it was a case of reminding her to take her time getting up from a sitting or laying down position (not easy with someone who had dementia !).


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sadly not really BM. Plus it's such a long healing time for a straightforward humerus fracture, let alone one like Auntie has. The thing that worries me the most is that she's had four of these episodes now - all ending in a fall - and don't know why. She obviously will be very worried now.
> 
> I've been awake a fair bit in the night thinking about what we need to do. Not sure if we need to get a bed downstairs for her. Hmmm.


If she's going to spend a lot of time in bed then bringing one downstairs might be a good idea it it means she'll have more company. It can be very lonely isolated in a bedroom.
While she's in hospital do you think they'll do anything to find out why she's having these episodes?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Lily has recently discovered that the paper carrier bags from Primark make a brilliant toy/hiding place She likes me to drop a couple of her toys in the bag so that she can fish them out, then she dives head first into the bag and scoots around the floor inside it 

Unfortunately they don't last long so I'm having to think of things to buy in Primark so that I can hold of more bags


----------



## ewelsh

@Mrs Funkin What a worry for you.x

I can only go off my grandmother, when she started to fall it did continue sadly, so all rugs were removed, no wires anywhere, she had a walker with wheels ( obviously your aunt can't ) she had a bungalow but if she had a house I would have moved her bed downstairs. I also got her a personal alarm which is connected to emergency services, it was very good and gave her a bit of reassurance, you hire it monthly. I think this alarm will give you and your Aunt some back up and peace of mind. The emergency services respond in seconds and if help is needed they contact next of kin or an ambulance.

My Grandmother eventually went into a home for the elderly, she loved it, activities daily, people to chat about their times, good food, and nurses on tap. X


----------



## Jojomomo

Hope your visit with auntie goes well today Mrs F. I also wondered about postural hypotension, there were a fair few patients with it when I worked with older people. I get it myself and occasionally have to grab onto something or take a minute if I stand up too fast!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I wish it were only postural hypotension  (one of the things they checked the other day when she felt funny in the hospital). She describes it as she is walking along and feels like she’s falling forward, leaning right forward to sort of “toppling over” angle and her legs can’t keep up. She says no LOC, not dizzy, all a bit odd. Bless her little heart.


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> View attachment 483190


Oh course Barney, I wouldn't presume any different. Same here, Moo rules


----------



## ewelsh

BarneyBobCat said:


> View attachment 483190


i love that, where can I buy it?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

ewelsh said:


> i love that, where can I buy it?


https://kadonimo.uk


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Quick Auntie Update: she will have her surgery on Thursday. They told her that she can go home in the interim time or stay in - thankfully she's decided to stay in. She's not even getting up and walking to go to the loo so I'm not sure how they think she can go home. Do you know I defend our NHS and I always will do - and in an emergency there is NO better service (Friday was incredible) - but blimey, she's just been left to her own accord, in a side room on the ward. However, I have to go to work, so she can't come home and be on her own and so she will stay there. The last visiting slot is 7pm, so I can go straight from my hospital to where she is if I can get out on time. So that's the aim for tomorrow!


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Quick Auntie Update: she will have her surgery on Thursday. They told her that she can go home in the interim time or stay in - thankfully she's decided to stay in. She's not even getting up and walking to go to the loo so
> I feel I'm not sure how they think she can go home. Do you know I defend our NHS and I always will do - and in an emergency there is NO better service (Friday was incredible) - but blimey, she's just been left to her own accord, in a side room on the ward. However, I have to go to work, so she can't come home and be on her own and so she will stay there. The last visiting slot is 7pm, so I can go straight from my hospital to where she is if I can get out on time. So that's the aim for tomorrow!


I feel for our NHS at the moment, I really do. They can nurse but have no time for care with so many staff shortages in difficult circumstances.
My friend's husband has dementia and was admitted to hospital with what turned out to be a UTI. Also he has become convinced his legs won't work.
He is now in a side room so he doesn't disturb other patients but he needs to be in a care home. Nurses just haven't got the time to dedicate to him and he has stopped eating and refuses to drink.
There just aren't any care home places for him within travelling distance for his wife ATM.
If somewhere isn't found soon it may be too late I really feel for her.
I'm glad Auntie is having her op soon Mrs F. Hopefully she will start to pick up afterwards.
Would she be able to get a care package once she gets back home? As you know carers can come in for just an hour or 24/7 if necessary.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> I'm glad Auntie is having her op soon Mrs F. Hopefully she will start to pick up afterwards.
> Would she be able to get a care package once she gets back home? As you know carers can come in for just an hour or 24/7 if necessary.


She should be eligible for 6 weeks re-ablement care when she does come home (a care assistant to come in 2 - 3 times a day to assist with washing/dressing etc) - although depending on her financial circumstances she may have to pay something towards this. Someone just needs to ensure that she has a full assessment for a care package in place before she leaves hospital. I am also a Moderator on the Carers UK forum (for unpaid family carers) and we hear so many stories of patients being discharged without the necessary support in place and then ending up back in hospital again !


----------



## ewelsh

Well said @Bertie'sMum the re-ablement teams can be really good but there's no consistency, either way, you have to get it in place.

The NHS does need more "care staff" Poor nurses can't win, sadly a lot of their time is dedicated towards paperwork!


----------



## Cully

I can't believe it. I posted this yesterday:


Cully said:


> My friend's husband has dementia and was admitted to hospital with what turned out to be a UTI. Also he has become convinced his legs won't work.
> He is now in a side room so he doesn't disturb other patients but he needs to be in a care home. Nurses just haven't got the time to dedicate to him and he has stopped eating and refuses to drink.
> There just aren't any care home places for him within travelling distance for his wife ATM.
> If somewhere isn't found soon it may be too late I really feel for her.


And now he's gone! I'm shocked and saddened beyond belief. If only he could have been placed in a care home he might have had a few more years.


----------



## lullabydream

Cully said:


> I can't believe it. I posted this yesterday:
> 
> And now he's gone! I'm shocked and saddened beyond belief. If only he could have been placed in a care home he might have had a few more years.


So sorry for your loss xxxx


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> I can't believe it. I posted this yesterday:
> 
> And now he's gone! I'm shocked and saddened beyond belief. If only he could have been placed in a care home he might have had a few more years.


oh @Cully I am so sorry, what shock. Your poor friend too xxx
In my prayers and thoughts x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh my goodness @Cully what awfully sad news. I'm so sorry to read this. Sending my condolences to your friend and you too. So sorry


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Honestly. I despair, I do. I can't even type stuff here about things that should have been done but hadn't. I know that nobody is perfect, really I do. I have made mistakes in my work, of course I have. I just am so sad. Auntie will have her op tomorrow, then she should be in for about another week. I will pop after work to see her, I know she won't be up to a visit, I just want to make sure she is okay. We cannot change her NOK on her record (don't ask!) and it's her ex husband with their old address and landline, so if something does happen, we wouldn't be told.

Thank you @Bertie'sMum for the information about reablement, I will speak to the ward sister one day next week.

I feel a touch overwhelmed with everything. Blimey. It's obviously partly because I can't share the visiting with anyone else due to the Covid rules - and it's all reminding me too much of when HD's Mother was in the hospital and died.

Come on, woman, get a blooming grip!


----------



## lullabydream

Hugs to you @Mrs Funkin at this difficult time


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @Mrs Funkin it's all too much isn't it. X

awful about NOK, I am wracking my brains….any way you can take her marriage certificate in plus passport, drivers license NHS number, proof of address?

damn covid x


----------



## lullabydream

In the past week Ivy has been coming downstairs at 8:50 ish to have her supper. She's usually fed upstairs but if she's downstairs she may as well eat down stairs...
Today she's come down at 8, so intermittent meows coming from the kitchen. I gave her plenty to eat earlier. She's such a greedy cat!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @ewelsh @lullabydream xxx

I can't wait for all this drama to be over. I don't do drama! I like a nice straightforward life


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> I can't believe it. I posted this yesterday:
> 
> And now he's gone! I'm shocked and saddened beyond belief. If only he could have been placed in a care home he might have had a few more years.


That's terrible news. So sorry to hear that @Cully .


----------



## ewelsh

Thinking of your aunt today @Mrs Funkin xx


----------



## Cully

Yes, me too, hoping everything goes well with your Auntie today Mrs F and that she makes a swift recovery.


----------



## Cully

@Mrs Funkin , @ewelsh , @lullabydream and @TriTri .Thank you all for your kind comments. It's been so hard to take in even though my friend was expecting it. I haven't seen her yet since it happened, I should imagine she's staying with family. She'll be better off there instead of an empty flat here.
I'm just glad he died in his sleep and didn't have to suffer a possibly long lingering painful death, which I think is what we all wish for.
I shall just be glad to see her and give her the cuddle I'm saving up.


----------



## ewelsh

Yes @Cully to have a peaceful passing is a blessing which must help his loved ones and friends.

Your obviously close to your friends so sending you a hug too ((())) she will need you when sadly life returns to normal for others xx


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Yes @Cully to have a peaceful passing is a blessing which must help his loved ones and friends.
> 
> Your obviously close to your friends so sending you a hug too ((())) she will need you when sadly life returns to normal for others xx


Thank you. Yes it's what we would call 'a good death'. 
Living where I do amongst elderly people I see death more often than most. In a place like this you'd think we'd be used to it but it still hits hard, especially when you have a bond with them.


----------



## Charity

@Mrs Funkin, I hope all goes well today for your aunt.

@Cully, I'm so sorry about your friend.


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> @Mrs Funkin , @ewelsh , @lullabydream and @TriTri .Thank you all for your kind comments. It's been so hard to take in even though my friend was expecting it. I haven't seen her yet since it happened, I should imagine she's staying with family. She'll be better off there instead of an empty flat here.
> I'm just glad he died in his sleep and didn't have to suffer a possibly long lingering painful death, which I think is what we all wish for.
> I shall just be glad to see her and give her the cuddle I'm saving up.


And a hug to you too @Cully….. and Moo.


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> Thank you. Yes it's what we would call 'a good death'.
> Living where I do amongst elderly people I see death more often than most. In a place like this you'd think we'd be used to it but it still hits hard, especially when you have a bond with them.


Do you know @Cully I feel very strongly about the way builders/ councils, housing associations group retirement housing or sheltered accommodation all together, which are normally behind somewhere where they can't be seen. Granted the older generation want some peace and like minded people around and don't want to be stuck in a street where there are nightclubs, but come on, they should be where they can see younger generations, see a bit of what's going on. I also don't think they get enough support with grief.

I swear if I won millions on the lottery or if I suddenly became famous over night and had influence,( how that would happen I don't know ) I would campaign for OAP's.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Cully your poor friend. I'm glad it was a peaceful death for him though. Lots of love xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Auntie had her op, she rang late afternoon and said not to go over. I'm afraid I didn't argue as I've had such an awful day. All they said was that it went well, so I hope it did? I’ve smashed my car reversing into a bollard (half due to worrying and my brain not being there, a quarter being my blooming cataract making it difficult in the dark and the other quarter me just being an idiot), just car damage, no people damage so that's the main thing. Then all the Oscar drama. On top of that, work was rubbish. I swear in my next life I am not choosing this career path. Plus HD has a major tooth issue going on and needs a root canal and crown...oh and our fridge freezer is kaput. Honestly! I must have been a terrible person in a former life to have all of this go on in the space of a week! It's good I never wanted to have any savings 

I keep thinking things are going to improve and they just don't. I don't think I'm doing very well. If I could figure out the Oscar situation I'd feel so much better about it all. Fingers crossed for a breakthrough regarding him soon - after all teeth, cars, freezers can all be sorted by the power of spending. Small furry boys need a bit more help than that.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh for goodness sake, what a time you are having @Mrs Funkin poor you, I am sorry you have had what's called a shi** day xxxxxxx
Glad to hear the operation went well with your Auntie xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @ewelsh - if we can just get Oscar sorted and auntie, they are really the only important things. The rest just boils down to money - and whilst it's annoying, that's what savings are for.


----------



## Cully

@Mrs Funkin , what an awful day you had. Let's hope you've now got all the bad over with and only good will happen now.
I'm glad that at least everything went well with Aunties op. Just wishing for a speedy recovery so you're not being pulled in so many directions.
Hoping you have a much nicer day today and HD has welcome news re the furry one. xx


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Do you know @Cully I feel very strongly about the way builders/ councils, housing associations group retirement housing or sheltered accommodation all together, which are normally behind somewhere where they can't be seen. Granted the older generation want some peace and like minded people around and don't want to be stuck in a street where there are nightclubs, but come on, they should be where they can see younger generations, see a bit of what's going on. I also don't think they get enough support with grief.
> 
> I swear if I won millions on the lottery or if I suddenly became famous over night and had influence,( how that would happen I don't know ) I would campaign for OAP's.


Aw bless you. It's true though, we often feel we are neglected, or are the poor relations among the other more well catered for sheltered housing places here.
A few years ago, without any consultation with the residents, the sheltered housing title was changed to independent living.
When questioned about the change we were told it was to encourage us to have more control over our lives.
Bullo***!! More a case of pull the ladder up Jack, you're on your own!
Well I signed a contract for sheltered housing and haven't been given one for independent living, so I still expect 'sheltered' housing and everything that it means.
When I moved here we had a lovely warden who loved her job and the people under her care. It's not a care home or ever has been. But we felt valued and knew the warden would help in any way she could and was a reliable advocate and friend.
That's all gone now. And they aren't called wardens now, but managers (says a lot).
Even though there are quite a few similar 'schemes' as ours (as the council choose to call them) in the area, we don't get anywhere near as much done for us.
I don't class bingo once a week and a monthly pub quiz type evening as acceptable. Not when all the other places have so much more, eg day trips, hobby clubs, darts etc. So it's not that it can't be done, more _wont_ be done.
You're right that the age people are here means we prefer a quiet peaceful life with the option to join in with 'fun' things. But for us, well, unless one of the more capable residents organises it, nothing happens.
But at least it's not a bad area. Tesco one end and small town the other, with a half decent high st within walking distance ( for most), and reasonable bus service.
Oh, and as for grief support. When my beloved dog died after 16 years of faithful companionship, I tearfully informed the 'manager' and got, "well you can't have another dog, I hope you know that!!" That's the sort of care we get. 
Qué sera!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@Cully - I do understand that you find the change of name from "sheltered" to "independent" annoying to say the least but, in part, it's due to many older people wanting to hang onto their independence as they get less capable. So the change of name should only be a cosmetic one. The connotations of the word "sheltered" mean that many see the place as an upmarket "care home" and they don't consider that they need "care" (although unfortunately many do !).

The loss of on site "wardens" though is a different story - probably because of cost factors - but in my view is a very short sighted action being taken by those running the facility (i.e. local councils etc). Having a warden on site 24/7 can mitigate many small problems and probably allows residents to stay in their homes for a lot longer and/or be less of a drain on local resources.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@Mrs Funkin - oh dear you are having a bad week aren't you ? Hopefully there's nothing else waiting in the wings to trip you up and you can have a peaceful weekend !
More (((((((hugs))))))) for you and more healing vibes for the furry one on their way. Very glad to hear that you weren't hurt when you (annoyingly) pranged your car.

And tell HD that, apart from a stiff jaw from being in one position for too long, my last root canal/new crown hardly hurt at all


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @Cully I can believe every word you say.

I know someone who is in her 80's in sheltered accommodation in a cul de sac with other OAP's, amongst the houses lives a 50 something woman with serious mental health issues, she is also an alcoholic and drug user, she does suffer terribly. She has NHS careers going in 4 times a day, the police are always called and ambulances as she tries to commit suicde frequently, it is very sad but they don't have anywhere else to put her.

My friend who is in need for help has to pay for her help daily. No funding at all, also no warden as they scrapped the warden.

I don't understand why our OAP's are not looked after more! They have contributed towards the health care all their lives and should not be classed as a financial drain on resources, they deserve more respect.


----------



## Cully

When I moved here warden controlled meant that there was a warden responsible for the welfare and safety of the residents, and sheltered was because the residents were vulnerable in some way either mentally, physically or because they had been abused in some way and needed somewhere they felt safe.
There is a 2 bedroom flat which used to be for the warden to stay when on duty overnight, but they did away with overnight wardens before I moved here, so almost 20 years ago.
Instead they appointed reliable residents as 'asset tenants'. We were supposed to let people in who had forgotten their keys, but in fact in the time I was an asset tenant, letting people in was a very minor part. I can't count the number of times I've attended a medical emergency, calmed distraught relatives who have discovered their dead relative (yes honestly), played rat catcher when they've climbed into the flats of hysterical ladies, been a bouncer seeing off unwanted callers, endless reporting of broken washing machines, burst pipes etc. I could write a book.
Then once they had installed new type locks which meant we 'couldn't' lock ourselves out, gone were the asset tenants. The council had absolutely no idea what we really had to do because no warden was around.
We have managers responsible for 2 or maybe 3 'schemes', so it's not surprising they can't always be here. Ours has a 'surgery' every Tuesday morning if someone needs to speak to her, but she isn't helpful. We just have to get on with it. Hence, we are a pretty disillusioned bunch of wrinklies who feel let down and somewhat abandoned.
We've also got, shall I say, non typical tenants moving in now which has led to drug dealers and pimps calling at all hours, not to mention offensive behaviour to decent tenants, and no respect. I do wonder how much worse it will get.
And yes, we do report it but nothing ever gets done or more likely just forgotten because we don't matter. As they say, life is sh**, then you die!


----------



## Cully

Just a little update on my friend whose husband died suddenly.
I've managed to catch up with her and she's doing ok but understandably visibly near to tears all the time. She said 'please don't be kind or you'll start me off', bless her.
I think she's comforted that he seemed 'ready' to go and had just had enough. Such a shame really. He was 75 which is no age these days.
Anyway thanks to everyone who said such nice things. I was just thinking I hope he has been reunited with Smokie, his 'best mate' who had to be pts at the beginning of the first lockdown. He couldn't remember much, but always talked about his much loved cat.


----------



## ewelsh

Thank you for the update of your friend @Cully I have been wondering how she is managing.

Of course he is back with Smokie xx


----------



## lymorelynn

I don't know where else to put this. I don't want to start its own thread but I wanted to share it with those I know.
My mum died last week - it wasn't unexpected, she had dementia and had been in a nursing home for the past year - but I am finding it difficult.
She was never the most demonstrative of mothers - my sister said she was cold, though I wouldn't go that far. And that's partly why I am finding it hard.
Of course it is a blessing that she is no longer suffering and no-one lives forever (she was 88) but my father is just relieved, my sister says it would have been better if she had not recovered from a bleed on her brain a few years ago, my husband doesn't 'do grief' and I'm left feeling I shouldn't be upset. 
Sorry to have a moan on here but can't say anything on FB because of the family.


----------



## Cully

lymorelynn said:


> I don't know where else to put this. I don't want to start its own thread but I wanted to share it with those I know.
> My mum died last week - it wasn't unexpected, she had dementia and had been in a nursing home for the past year - but I am finding it difficult.
> She was never the most demonstrative of mothers - my sister said she was cold, though I wouldn't go that far. And that's partly why I am finding it hard.
> Of course it is a blessing that she is no longer suffering and no-one lives forever (she was 88) but my father is just relieved, my sister says it would have been better if she had not recovered from a bleed on her brain a few years ago, my husband doesn't 'do grief' and I'm left feeling I shouldn't be upset.
> Sorry to have a moan on here but can't say anything on FB because of the family.


I'm so sorry you are going through this Lynn, its awful when you have no one to share your feelings with. 
Have you thought about getting in touch with Cruise, the bereavement service. They are very helpful and its so good to talk to someone who knows what you're going through. They just let you ramble on if that's what you need and are not judgemental. Beleive it or not they were who I turned to when one of my dogs died and no one understood how bereft I felt. They were so understanding.
Also as your mum had dementia I expect one of the dementia organisations would be able to help.
So sad you can't talk to your family but that's just how it is sometimes. They will probably regret it at some point in the future.
Jump on here whenever you need to, there's always someone here for you.
((Hugs)) xx


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Lynn

I am truly so sorry you have lost your mum, regardless how others feel, it’s your grief, it’s your loss you have to get it out or you will drive yourself mad.
Talk about your mum and YOUR feelings as much as you need, we are all your friends so you are not alone. Xx



I lost my Nan a few years ago, it seemed I was the only one who really loved her, if I am honest I was the only one she loved so like you I couldn’t really talk about her to anyone so I understand xxx


----------



## lullabydream

Oh Lynn, I am so sorry for your loss. 

Just sending love and letting you know my thoughts are with you 

xxxx


----------



## Jojomomo

So sorry to hear that Lynn, sending love.

Grief is very individual, there's no right or wrong way to feel. It must be hard as the rest of your family are feeling and grieving differently. As Emma said, do talk on here if it helps, we're here for you xxx


----------



## Charity

I'm really sorry Lynn, losing a parent, no matter how old you are, seems like a major chapter in one's life. Never feel ashamed or guilty about having feelings just because others can't express them, some people just aren't good with them. I'm sure your family are feeling pain in their way. Thinking of you at this sad time and sending you a hug xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sending love Lynn. It's so difficult sometimes when you feel like you can't publicly grieve - I think that shared grief and memories is a big part of the recovery process, so you feel free to come and share anything you like here xx


----------



## lullabydream

My sister has treated me to a laundry basket from John Lewis, which to me is priced ridiculous for something dirty clothes are stored in. Cheap or expensive I would expect it to remain fairly pristine for a long time.

Have woken up this morning to Ivy using it as a scratching post! Now she's settled on top of it purring away!


----------



## Cully

lullabydream said:


> My sister has treated me to a laundry basket from John Lewis, which to me is priced ridiculous for something dirty clothes are stored in. Cheap or expensive I would expect it to remain fairly pristine for a long time.
> 
> Have woken up this morning to Ivy using it as a scratching post! Now she's settled on top of it purring away!


J Lewis or Poundland, it makes no difference to her. Very grounding creatures aren't they?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

We need a new laundry basket. Barney keeps climbing in the current one and has put holes in some of our clothes


----------



## lullabydream

BarneyBobCat said:


> We need a new laundry basket. Barney keeps climbing in the current one and has put holes in some of our clothes


I wouldn't recommend the John Lewis £125 round rattan laundry basket ..Barney might think it's a scratching post!


----------



## lymorelynn

Considering I keep spare fleeces etc for birthing and random cat toys for kitten packs in this one, it's remarkably untouched. It probably came from John Lewis around 20 years ago. 








This one is my main one, again John Lewis, around the same time. Not scratched so much as chewed  








They have both lasted well but I am sure I wouldn't have paid over £100 for either of them


----------



## Willow_Warren

@lymorelynn i am sorry to read about the loss of your mother. X


----------



## lymorelynn

Willow_Warren said:


> @lymorelynn i am sorry to read about the loss of your mother. X


Thank you x


----------



## Psygon

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your mum @lymorelynn - and I just want to echo what @ewelsh has said

It's your grief, and it's important that you deal with it the way that makes sense to you - and not based on what others think or say. I think if you don't you will not grieve properly yourself. So share as much as you need xx


----------



## Psygon

I hide our laundry basket in a cupboard that has a lock on it. That way it can be cheap, cheerful and unmolested by tonks


----------



## Willow_Warren

My laundry basket must be 20 years old. It’s a sort of wooden A-frame with a calico bag hanging from it… with a flap to cover. (think I might have gotten it for uni). 

Andre climbs on it which is funny as there isn’t really much to stand on so it’s a precarious act of balancing on his toes!


----------



## Milo’s mum

Do not want to cause panic but….
What is going on with the pet food availability?
All my local shops (big and small) have low or non stock of gravy foods.
It is all jelly. 

Felix AGAIL kitten gravy - non for the past 3- 4 weeks. None on Zooplus.

Sainsburys own brand, delicious chicken in jelly- none for 2 months. I am currently substituting this with Blinck.

Zoolove from zooplus - nothing on the website

Smilla - I am well stocked but the pesky boys currently refuse to eat it. Zooplus - run out.

My local pets at home - very limited selection Royal canine and nothing from Natures menu.

The problem is big as pets don’t like change to their diet and difficult to switch.


----------



## lullabydream

Milo's mum said:


> Do not want to cause panic but….
> What is going on with the pet food availability?
> All my local shops (big and small) have low or non stock of gravy foods.
> It is all jelly.
> 
> Felix AGAIL kitten gravy - non for the past 3- 4 weeks. None on Zooplus.
> 
> Sainsburys own brand, delicious chicken in jelly- none for 2 months. I am currently substituting this with Blinck.
> 
> Zoolove from zooplus - nothing on the website
> 
> Smilla - I am well stocked but the pesky boys currently refuse to eat it. Zooplus - run out.
> 
> My local pets at home - very limited selection Royal canine and nothing from Natures menu.
> 
> The problem is big as pets don't like change to their diet and difficult to switch.


Same for dog food, I am lucky that Ivy eats anything and I am thankful for @Charity who told me about Simpsons cat food. It seems to be going down well with Ivy but of course not to everyone's taste and I would prefer to feed s variety of brands just in case. Though ivy does love her food, so I know I am lucky


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Milo's mum said:


> Do not want to cause panic but….
> What is going on with the pet food availability?
> All my local shops (big and small) have low or non stock of gravy foods.
> It is all jelly.
> 
> Felix AGAIL kitten gravy - non for the past 3- 4 weeks. None on Zooplus.
> 
> Sainsburys own brand, delicious chicken in jelly- none for 2 months. I am currently substituting this with Blinck.
> 
> Zoolove from zooplus - nothing on the website
> 
> Smilla - I am well stocked but the pesky boys currently refuse to eat it. Zooplus - run out.
> 
> My local pets at home - very limited selection Royal canine and nothing from Natures menu.
> 
> The problem is big as pets don't like change to their diet and difficult to switch.


After finally getting Lily sorted and settled on Sheba Fine Flakes in gravy alongside their Fresh 'n Fine in gravy- it's now proving almost impossible to find either  I can sometimes get them in Asda but Sainsbury's is very hit and miss. We've tried Sheba's Select Slices - but she's quite picky and will often just walk away from those and, again, the ones in gravy are in short supply.
Ditto Sainsbury's own cat litter - I can still get Catsan which is similar but is a lot more expensive


----------



## Charity

There are three issues at the moment, food not available, the prices going up on almost everything and I am also giving up on Zooplus as its taking about a week to get orders delivered now. They are offering discounts off your next order for the delay by the way. The best one for me is Pets Corner which do next day delivery though their food is pretty expensive. 

One tip - if you can't find things in the shops, see if the manufacturers sell from their own website though you might find a similar problem if the delay is in getting ingredients etc.

It isn't only happening with food, other pet products are affected in the same way. I've been trying to buy a particular dog coat since before Christmas and it hasn't been in stock.


----------



## Cully

Pet food availability seems to be a problem everywhere ATM, _and_ cat litter.
For weeks now I've struggled to get Misty the food she will actually eat and she's not happy with the litter I'm having to use.
Wish I knew what the problem is. Is it that the stock is available but not enough lorry drivers to deliver to the stores? 
Is it stuck in customs?
Are manufacturers struggling to get the ingredients to make it?
Or is it due to the huge repackaging that's going on ATM. I've noticed nearly everything I buy has been repackaged to be greener, and/or contents reduced (and price increased), or becoming 'new and improved', which I wish they'd leave alone as our pets are often hard to please and don't take to change. So please don't fix what isn't broken!


----------



## Milo’s mum

Simpson’s looks good but I don’t want to be reliant on another web order.

I wish I did not hook them up to all these online brands.

Blink is a good recent find for us but the cat food is stretching our budget a lot lately. Somehow the boys select their food from those that cost £12 - 13 per kg. 

I want to switch to something cheaper.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Pet food availability seems to be a problem everywhere ATM, _and_ cat litter.
> For weeks now I've struggled to get Misty the food she will actually eat and she's not happy with the litter I'm having to use.
> Wish I knew what the problem is. Is it that the stock is available but not enough lorry drivers to deliver to the stores?
> Is it stuck in customs?
> Are manufacturers struggling to get the ingredients to make it?
> Or is it due to the huge repackaging that's going on ATM. I've noticed nearly everything I buy has been repackaged to be greener, and/or contents reduced (and price increased), or becoming 'new and improved', which I wish they'd leave alone as our pets are often hard to please and don't take to change. So please don't fix what isn't broken!


I've noticed a lot of the companies are not using packaging now. I've had four rattling parcels this week which, when opened, just contain the order, no packaging.

We're only the customers @Cully, we don't matter


----------



## Willow_Warren

I work in the human food industry rather than pet food but we are having supply issues. Without giving too much info we have had meat supply problems the biggest issue though is cardboard… not everything gets packed in cardboard but a lot does!

I’m still going with Zooplus but it’s definitely starting to cost me more with one thing and another


----------



## lullabydream

Oh definitely costs at zooplus are going up. However the cheapest replacement wet food which I could source is half the produce for the same price @Willow_Warren my OH works occasionally in a bread factory, COVID has just hit here but these were hit bad with test and trace but COVID seems to spread like crazy


----------



## Nealh

Bertie'sMum said:


> After finally getting Lily sorted and settled on Sheba Fine Flakes in gravy alongside their Fresh 'n Fine in gravy- it's now proving almost impossible to find either  I can sometimes get them in Asda but Sainsbury's is very hit and miss. We've tried Sheba's Select Slices - but she's quite picky and will often just walk away from those and, again, the ones in gravy are in short supply.
> Ditto Sainsbury's own cat litter - I can still get Catsan which is similar but is a lot more expensive


Regarding the cat litter, if it is the Frank's brand then Aldi or Lidl sell one that is very much similar and the same price.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I've noticed a lot of the companies are not using packaging now. I've had four rattling parcels this week which, when opened, just contain the order, no packaging.
> 
> We're only the customers @Cully, we don't matter


I only use PetShop.co.uk for buying online as they have been really reliable (jinxed myself now for saying that) and it has all arrived well packed.


----------



## Jaf

My Spanish supermarket has repackaged cat food too, I hadn't thought it might be for environmental reasons as they've gone from 12 pouches in a box to 8. More cardboard! Must say the felix boxes from zooplus are better now, the cardboard no longer has nasty ink on it so burns lovely.


----------



## Willow_Warren

lullabydream said:


> Oh definitely costs at zooplus are going up. However the cheapest replacement wet food which I could source is half the produce for the same price @Willow_Warren my OH works occasionally in a bread factory, COVID has just hit here but these were hit bad with test and trace but COVID seems to spread like crazy


Well given how many people we employ I'm surprised haven't been haven't been hit harder! And I can vouch that you don't need much contact with someone to catch covid (I was surprised)


----------



## lymorelynn

I spent yesterday evening going through photos - dad asked if I had any for Mum's wake.


----------



## Cully

lymorelynn said:


> I spent yesterday evening going through photos - dad asked if I had any for Mum's wake.
> View attachment 483641
> View attachment 483642
> View attachment 483643
> View attachment 483644


Oh those are lovely Lynn, very suitable. It can be hard going through old photos but also quite therapeutic too if you have happy memories.
I hope you are coping. My thoughts are with you xx.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Lynn  I agree @Cully - I love photos though. So much. That last one is an absolute delight with a teeny BLC on her lap  Hope you're doing okay, Lynn xx


----------



## Charity

Lovely photos Lynn .


----------



## lymorelynn

It was lovely to find so many photos of her laughing


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Nealh said:


> Regarding the cat litter, if it is the Frank's brand then Aldi or Lidl sell one that is very much similar and the same price.


It's Sainsburys own brand - blue bag for non-clumping and pink bag for the clumping variety (we use the non-clumping one). Catsan is very similar, but it weighs almost twice much as Sainsburys (making it difficult for me to use !) although both are packed in 10L bags and Catsan is £3 per bag dearer


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@lymorelynn lovely photos of your Mum - I have 2 special ones of me and my Mum together that I treasure; one displayed where I can see it when sitting watching TV and the other is by my bed so is the last thing I see at night and the first thing I see on waking.


----------



## lullabydream

Bertie'sMum said:


> It's Sainsburys own brand - blue bag for non-clumping and pink bag for the clumping variety (we use the non-clumping one). Catsan is very similar, but it weighs almost twice much as Sainsburys (making it difficult for me to use !) although both are packed in 10L bags and Catsan is £3 per bag dearer


All those £3 soon add. I am lucky I have 3 men living with me who do the carrying and lifting if needs be.


----------



## ewelsh

Lovely photos of your mum Lynn, such a smiley kind face


----------



## Psygon

Tomorrow is my last day in my job… been here for almost 8 years… am freaking out a bit!

start a new job on the last day in feb!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You'll be brilliant @Psygon - enjoy your last day and the time off before your new role starts


----------



## SbanR

Enjoy your break @Psygon . Good luck with your new job


----------



## Milo’s mum

Good luck Psygon! New begging is always exciting!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So in case you remember, auntie was in the hospital…well she had a new shoulder last Thursday and today came home. I’m so pleased I can now concentrate just on Oscar (I apologise if that makes me sound selfish) as now she’s home there are other people that can see her. Husband and his dad picked her up as I was at work. Welcome home auntie


----------



## TriTri

lymorelynn said:


> I don't know where else to put this. I don't want to start its own thread but I wanted to share it with those I know.
> My mum died last week - it wasn't unexpected, she had dementia and had been in a nursing home for the past year - but I am finding it difficult.
> She was never the most demonstrative of mothers - my sister said she was cold, though I wouldn't go that far. And that's partly why I am finding it hard.
> Of course it is a blessing that she is no longer suffering and no-one lives forever (she was 88) but my father is just relieved, my sister says it would have been better if she had not recovered from a bleed on her brain a few years ago, my husband doesn't 'do grief' and I'm left feeling I shouldn't be upset.
> Sorry to have a moan on here but can't say anything on FB because of the family.


I'm so sorry for your loss @lymorelynn. 'Lovely photos. I imagine you're going to frame some of those that aren't already framed, are you? That would be nice.

My elderly mum has dementia; it's a bit _rubbish_ isn't it? Thinking of you xxx


----------



## TriTri

Psygon said:


> Tomorrow is my last day in my job… been here for almost 8 years… am freaking out a bit!
> 
> start a new job on the last day in feb!


Oh wow! Good luck! They'll be very lucky to have you . Enjoy your time off until then…..very nice.


----------



## Cully

@Psygon ,exciting news about the new job, but I can understand how your feeling about leaving the old one. Eight years is a long time. You must have very mixed feelings.
As others have said, try and have a break before starting the new job by just forgetting about work and doing some fun things. You'll be all the more refreshed to start work again if you do.
Wishing luck and success in your new venture.
Cully xx
P.s. you won't be working with a load of tonks will you?


----------



## Cully

@Mrs Funkin , no it doesn't sound selfish to have at least one pressure lifted off you. Although I'm very happy Aunties op and recovery so far have been good. I hope it continues with the help of her carers.
You'll be relieved to be able to give more time to Oscar without niggling worries about others.
Much love to you both and another truck of good vibes in there way.
Cully xx


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> So in case you remember, auntie was in the hospital…well she had a new shoulder last Thursday and today came home. I'm so pleased I can now concentrate just on Oscar (I apologise if that makes me sound selfish) as now she's home there are other people that can see her. Husband and his dad picked her up as I was at work. Welcome home auntie


Agreed with @Cully not selfish at all, as my Gran would say " you can't spread yourself too thinly or there will be nothing left for yourself" 
So glad your Aunt's operation went well and she is home x


----------



## Bertie'sMum

We've had no rain for weeks so why does it have to be pouring this morning when I'm taking Lily to see the Vet nurse for a manicure ? 
It's difficult enough to park on a dry day - our Vet's has a very small car park just room for 3 cars and most of the streets round about all have parking restrictions meaning I often end up parking some distance away and then have to struggle to carry the chunky madam to the practice !!


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> We've had no rain for weeks so why does it have to be pouring this morning when I'm taking Lily to see the Vet nurse for a manicure ?
> It's difficult enough to park on a dry day - our Vet's has a very small car park just room for 3 cars and most of the streets round about all have parking restrictions meaning I often end up parking some distance away and then have to struggle to carry the chunky madam to the practice !!


Same with me. It's no fun struggling with a carrier full of heavy cat.


----------



## Jaf

My friend's cat is poorly. Eddie is only 13 but has had a problem with his urine for nearly 6 months on and off. They've done a urine culture.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Jaf said:


> My friend's cat is poorly. Eddie is only 13 but has had a problem with his urine for nearly 6 months on and off. They've done a urine culture.
> 
> View attachment 483810


Oh dear ):: wishing him the best x


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> Same with me. It's no fun struggling with a carrier full of heavy cat.


Ended up having to park across the main road from the practice ! In and out very quickly and lovely vet nurse offered to carry Lily back to the car
Only one small teensy weensy problem - I managed to crack a rib whilst waiting to be called in  (Leant over the arm of the waiting room chair to calm Lily whilst waiting !)
Also (unfortunately) Madam has managed to put on more weight since our last visit despite me monitoring her intake  She only has between 150-200 grams wet per day (over 3 meals) with 2 small helpings of dry (20 grams total), the only treats she has is the occasional lick-e-lix - think I'm going to have to increase her activity levels with more playtime (once my rib has healed ) left to her own devices she can snooze for England !!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no @Bertie'sMum - you poor thing, that must be very sore. Hope you're okay.

P.S. can you tell Oscar the secret to weight gain, please Lily?


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> Ended up having to park across the main road from the practice ! In and out very quickly and lovely vet nurse offered to carry Lily back to the car
> Only one small teensy weensy problem - I managed to crack a rib whilst waiting to be called in  (Leant over the arm of the waiting room chair to calm Lily whilst waiting !)
> Also (unfortunately) Madam has managed to put on more weight since our last visit despite me monitoring her intake  She only has between 150-200 grams wet per day (over 3 meals) with 2 small helpings of dry (20 grams total), the only treats she has is the occasional lick-e-lix - think I'm going to have to increase her activity levels with more playtime (once my rib has healed ) left to her own devices she can snooze for England !!


I can't put a like on your message you poor thing. It definitely wasn't your lucky day.  Hope you're not in too much pain and will feel better soon.


----------



## Cully

Ouch @Bertie'sMum , ribs hurt and can take ages. Hope you're not too bad. 
I've got to take Moo for her boosters soon and dreading it. I must check if my vet is open normally now as I don't fancy sitting on the backdoor steps again.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Thank you @Mrs Funkin @Charity @Cully - I've cracked ribs before so know it will be a few days before I can push the vacuum around  (well that's my excuse anyway !)

MrsF - I really do not know Lily's "secret" ! The nurse and I think she needs a lot more exercise (she is an indoor cat and spends more time sleeping than playing) because I don't think it's because she's eating too much. As I said most days she only has 150-200 grams of wet food and allowing for the amount that ends up in the recycling bin it's probably nearer the 150 gram mark than the 200 gram mark

Cully our vet is back to "normal" now although we still have to wear masks and observe social distancing in the waiting room. So at least I was able to hang onto Lily while the nurse clipped her claws (don't think she'd have managed it otherwise - definitely a 2 person job!)


----------



## lullabydream

Was cleaning with bleach and Ivy pulled a disgusting face at my hands and backed away...surgical spirit she tries to lick so I have to be very careful with my use of the stuff.

It does amuse me what she likes and dislikes


----------



## GingerNinja

Poor you @Bertie'sMum ! Hope that you heal quickly xx

Regarding the chunky monkey  my two are sleeping a lot in this colder weather and are basically house cats so are eating less (I've reduced the last meal before I go to bed as it wasn't being eaten). They have about 8g of dry along with an 85g pouch of fine flakes for breakfast and another 100g for tea and then 40-50g when I go to bed that often is only picked at until morning. Could you stop one of the dry meals? I used to do two small dry meals but was throwing away wet food which is rather they ate


----------



## Psygon

lullabydream said:


> Was cleaning with bleach and Ivy pulled a disgusting face at my hands and backed away...surgical spirit she tries to lick so I have to be very careful with my use of the stuff.
> 
> It does amuse me what she likes and dislikes


Most of our lot can't stand the smell of bleach but CK is obsessed by it. When we clean the toilets he rolls around outside the bathroom door as he seems to get high on the fumes!!!

There was one time I'd used some on the kitchen sink and a couple of hours later he was rolling in the sink... 

Always make sure he's no where near if we use bleach now.


----------



## lullabydream

Psygon said:


> Most of our lot can't stand the smell of bleach but CK is obsessed by it. When we clean the toilets he rolls around outside the bathroom door as he seems to get high on the fumes!!!
> 
> There was one time I'd used some on the kitchen sink and a couple of hours later he was rolling in the sink...
> 
> Always make sure he's no where near if we use bleach now.


I had seen here a few cats being obsessed but her face in disgust at the smell was priceless.
CK acts similar to how Ivy does to surgical spirit. I use it to clean jewellery from my many piercings and she's obsessed with the smell


----------



## slartibartfast

Potter was washing Dean's face!!! He loves him!!!


----------



## Cully

slartibartfast said:


> Potter was washing Dean's face!!! He loves him!!!


Aw, that's sweet:Cat.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Honestly! No words...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-beds-bucks-herts-60319650


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Honestly! No words...
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-beds-bucks-herts-60319650


Read this yesterday, hope its a case of mismanagement through ignorance and not misdoings though you think they'd know better.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Honestly! No words...
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-beds-bucks-herts-60319650


Certainly looks questionable to say the least


----------



## Nealh

Shenanigan's going on, some folks maybe think they have right to some of dad's money raised via the back door.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So I was watching the Winter Olympics earlier and they showed all the T&D Bolero routine. Honestly, I know it wouldn't score now what it did then but it was fabulous. Such artistry! I remember watching it on the telly at the time, I was 12


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> So I was watching the Winter Olympics earlier and they showed all the T&D Bolero routine. Honestly, I know it wouldn't score now what it did then but it was fabulous. Such artistry! I remember watching it on the telly at the time, I was 12


I remember it well MrsF and remember thinking back then (1984) how in synch they were - still love watching that routine today


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It was beautiful! I saw the new skating sensation dancing to Bolero the other day and it was just so frenetic! It felt all wrong. Mind you, there's now speculation that she's doper...at 15! How sad


----------



## Nealh

A good part of the country was probably awake and watching the perfect 10 skate of their life, I know I was.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh yes I stayed up to watch Jane Torvill and Christopher Dean too. 


Hasn’t time flown by :Jawdrop


----------



## ewelsh

Good luck Wales in the Rugby ( I won't hold my breath too long :Hilarious )










Good luck Scotland


----------



## ewelsh

Cymru am byth 



Sorry Scotland x


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> Cymru am byth
> 
> Sorry Scotland x


CYMRU AM BYTH!

That was a tense one!


----------



## lullabydream

Total fail as a cat owner today..hadn't cleared the dirty pots off the side and didn't realise that Ivy was down.

Ivy straight to licking BBQ sauce of our plates from Hunters Chicken! She licked one plate clean and was on to her second when OH caught her.


----------



## Charity

lullabydream said:


> Total fail as a cat owner today..hadn't cleared the dirty pots off the side and didn't realise that Ivy was down.
> 
> Ivy straight to licking BBQ sauce of our plates from Hunters Chicken! She licked one plate clean and was on to her second when OH caught her.


You just can't get the staff nowadays


----------



## lullabydream

Charity said:


> You just can't get the staff nowadays


I know it's terrible! Honestly she can't be fussy because BBQ sauce is not everyone's favourite


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Our sunrise was amazing this morning. Wow.










Very short lived sadly but isn't it beautiful? No filter added.


----------



## ewelsh

Bethanjane22 said:


> CYMRU AM BYTH!
> 
> That was a tense one!


Wasn't it just, I think my heart is back to normal today :Hilarious


----------



## Cully

lullabydream said:


> Total fail as a cat owner today..hadn't cleared the dirty pots off the side and didn't realise that Ivy was down.
> 
> Ivy straight to licking BBQ sauce of our plates from Hunters Chicken! She licked one plate clean and was on to her second when OH caught her.


Sorry but.....:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Our sunrise was amazing this morning. Wow.
> 
> View attachment 484269
> 
> 
> Very short lived sadly but isn't it beautiful? No filter added.


Beautiful colours.


----------



## lullabydream

Another total fail as a cat owner...not my fault was OH.

So...he feeds Ivy first thing in the morning. He is usually half asleep he grabbed a new tin and fed her... Fish4dogs!!!!
She did eat it, it's very similar to fish4cats but still. He picked it up from the dogs area too.


----------



## Suggie's Mum

lullabydream said:


> Another total fail as a cat owner...not my fault was OH.
> 
> So...he feeds Ivy first thing in the morning. He is usually half asleep he grabbed a new tin and fed her... Fish4dogs!!!!
> She did eat it, it's very similar to fish4cats but still. He picked it up from the dogs area too.


 She ate it? Yet cats and dogs are different, metabolism etc. I'm surprised she didn't turn her nose up at it


----------



## lullabydream

Suggie's Mum said:


> She ate it? Yet cats and dogs are different, metabolism etc. I'm surprised she didn't turn her nose up at it


It's very similar to the cat one anyway except minus added taurine.
She's really not a fussy cat *touchwood* this continues


----------



## Bertie'sMum

I've got a nurse looking after me today 

Yesterday I put my back out badly (just straightening the edge of my duvet !!) and have been virtually immobile since - can just about make it from bed to the bathroom when necessary but it takes an age to get to the kitchen to make a drink and pop some more painkillers. Had a bad night but Lily has insisted on staying right by my side all the time - not even asking for food I'd love to post a photo of my nurse (in her smart black and white uniform) but I can't reach my phone or camera at the moment. She must know that I'm feeling rubbish as she has just offered me her tummy to stroke to make me feel better


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Bertie'sMum said:


> I've got a nurse looking after me today
> 
> Yesterday I put my back out badly (just straightening the edge of my duvet !!) and have been virtually immobile since - can just about make it from bed to the bathroom when necessary but it takes an age to get to the kitchen to make a drink and pop some more painkillers. Had a bad night but Lily has insisted on staying right by my side all the time - not even asking for food I'd love to post a photo of my nurse (in her smart black and white uniform) but I can't reach my phone or camera at the moment. She must know that I'm feeling rubbish as she has just offered me her tummy to stroke to make me feel better


They can be very attentive can't they :Cat
My Suggie's the same. He's like the concerned mother when we're not well or hurt ourselves
It helps when you know they're watching over you


----------



## ewelsh

Sorry about your back @Bertie'sMum i hope it heals quickly xxxx


----------



## Charity

@Bertie'sMum, hope you feel better soon. I've done that and its hellish trying to move around. Have you got some heat pads, I find them soothing and they are one of the priorities in my medicine cabinet.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh crikey @Bertie'sMum - I hope you feel a bit better very soon. I hate having a bad back it just zonks you. No matter how many times they say, "Don't just lie there" I never seem able to get up and going. So glad that Lily is looking after you well. If you could train her to open her own food and bring you paracetamol, you'd be well away!


----------



## Ringypie

Sunrise over an ancient horse!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> @Bertie'sMum, hope you feel better soon. I've done that and its hellish trying to move around. Have you got some heat pads, I find them soothing and they are one of the priorities in my medicine cabinet.


Yes, I have an electric heat pad that gets used for everything from aches and pains to cold feet !


Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh crikey @Bertie'sMum - I hope you feel a bit better very soon. I hate having a bad back it just zonks you. No matter how many times they say, "Don't just lie there" I never seem able to get up and going. So glad that Lily is looking after you well. If you could train her to open her own food and bring you paracetamol, you'd be well away!


I am trying to keep moving but I agree it's not easy and yes, it would be great if she could sort out her own food but I suspect her idea of dinner and mine would be vastly different (think Dreamies v Sheba !).Even better would be if she could change/clean her litter tray


----------



## ewelsh

Ringypie said:


> Sunrise over an ancient horse!
> View attachment 484520


Hello Ringo :Kiss looking rather handsome there. Xxx


----------



## ewelsh

Stay safe everyone x


----------



## Cully

@Bertie'sMum , that sounds painful so I hope it doesn't last too long. I find my wheat bag a blessing. It's shaped like draught excluder for doors but not as long, and once heated it I can just wrap it around the painful bit. Only negative is the heat doesn't last long enough does it?
Take it easy and enjoy your furry company.


----------



## ewelsh

What a trying day I have had, as I am cutting down on heating oil and Libby was cold I wanted to clean out the fire ready to light another fire early, but my ash bucket was full, so out I went to empty the bucket…. Yes silly silly me, I lowered the bucket deep inside the bin, gently pulled off the lid and suddenly whoosh a big gust of wind blew it right back at me :Yawn to make matters worse I WAS wearing a cream woolly jumper…. Let me tell you, wood ash is gritty, not a good look in blonde hair… bucket emptied and off I went for a shower and to wash my hair ( only did it yesterday ) jumped in the shower to find it was cold, the damn wind had blown my boiler out  can you imagine, I am partially wet with black streaks running down my face out in the wind trying to get the lid off the boiler, I must have been wicked in my past life :Hilarious
So boiler sorted, and I’m clean again with a fire going, Libby is happier too.


Hope your day has been kinder to you than mine.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ewelsh said:


> What a trying day I have had, as I am cutting down on heating oil and Libby was cold I wanted to clean out the fire ready to light another fire early, but my ash bucket was full, so out I went to empty the bucket…. Yes silly silly me, I lowered the bucket deep inside the bin, gently pulled off the lid and suddenly whoosh a big gust of wind blew it right back at me :Yawn to make matters worse I WAS wearing a cream woolly jumper…. Let me tell you, wood ash is gritty, not a good look in blonde hair… bucket emptied and off I went for a shower and to wash my hair ( only did it yesterday ) jumped in the shower to find it was cold, the damn wind had blown my boiler out  can you imagine, I am partially wet with black streaks running down my face out in the wind trying to get the lid off the boiler, I must have been wicked in my past life :Hilarious
> So boiler sorted, and I'm clean again with a fire going, Libby is happier too.
> 
> Hope your day has been kinder to you than mine.


Oh dear @ewelsh under the circumstances I really don't feel that I can 'like' your post


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> @Bertie'sMum , that sounds painful so I hope it doesn't last too long. I find my wheat bag a blessing. It's shaped like draught excluder for doors but not as long, and once heated it I can just wrap it around the painful bit. *Only negative is the heat doesn't last long enough does it?*
> Take it easy and enjoy your furry company.


that's the beauty of my electric one


----------



## GingerNinja

ewelsh said:


> Hope your day has been kinder to you than mine.


Not really.... I've lost two fence panels, the tarpaulin off the shed roof, my little silver tree in the lawn is practically horizontal and I've had no power since 2pm 

I know loads of other people are in worse situations but I've just checked on the website and the estimated time for it to be resolved has changed from 22:30 tonight to 16:30 tomorrow, so I'm feeling peeved! Not sure how long did in the freezer will be okay for.

Had crisps and wine for dinner though


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh pesky storm damage @GingerNinja i hope your little tree can be rescued. If anything has defrosted, you can cook it into things and re-freeze that way so hopefully it won't all be wasted.


----------



## GingerNinja

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh pesky storm damage @GingerNinja i hope your little tree can be rescued. If anything has defrosted, you can cook it into things and re-freeze that way so hopefully it won't all be wasted.


Power network have updated the page and it's now just showing tbc for an estimated time but the list is a lot smaller so I'm hopeful!

I feel a lot brighter this morning now I'm not sitting in the dark on my own, with howling winds outside. Amazing how a bit of daylight can cheer you up 

I'm going to go to the garden centre later to see if they're open/have power, to see if I can get a cup of tea and some toast. Hopefully they won't have suffered any damages.

Hope everyone else is okay x


----------



## Cully

GingerNinja said:


> Not really.... I've lost two fence panels, the tarpaulin off the shed roof, my little silver tree in the lawn is practically horizontal and I've had no power since 2pm
> 
> I know loads of other people are in worse situations but I've just checked on the website and the estimated time for it to be resolved has changed from 22:30 tonight to 16:30 tomorrow, so I'm feeling peeved! Not sure how long did in the freezer will be okay for.
> 
> Had crisps and wine for dinner though


Poor you. Wrapping food in thick newspaper will help it keep for longer. And of course, the usual advice of not opening fridge or freezer if at all possible.
Liked your 'novel' meal. Reminds me of the joy of crisp sandwiches. Don't remember any accompanying wine though.
Hope you don't have to wait too long for power.


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> What a trying day I have had, as I am cutting down on heating oil and Libby was cold I wanted to clean out the fire ready to light another fire early, but my ash bucket was full, so out I went to empty the bucket…. Yes silly silly me, I lowered the bucket deep inside the bin, gently pulled off the lid and suddenly whoosh a big gust of wind blew it right back at me :Yawn to make matters worse I WAS wearing a cream woolly jumper…. Let me tell you, wood ash is gritty, not a good look in blonde hair… bucket emptied and off I went for a shower and to wash my hair ( only did it yesterday ) jumped in the shower to find it was cold, the damn wind had blown my boiler out  can you imagine, I am partially wet with black streaks running down my face out in the wind trying to get the lid off the boiler, I must have been wicked in my past life :Hilarious
> So boiler sorted, and I'm clean again with a fire going, Libby is happier too.
> 
> Hope your day has been kinder to you than mine.


Oh Em I could cry for you, how awful. Thanks goodness you managed to get some heat going, but oh you must have cursed Eunice.
Hope the weekend is much better for you.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @ewelsh  That's rubbish, what a fuffle. At least you got there in the end and the ultimate goal of a warm Libby was achieved


----------



## Willow_Warren

@ewelsh sorry I did "like" your post!

@GingerNinja i hope your power is back on soon if not already!

Also hope everyone is ok after the winds yesterday…. Wasn't too bad here but the odd fence panel down (fortunately neighbours not mine), looks like a few small trees / branches down locally (went for a short walk early) but nothing too dramatic.

No horse riding today so having a lazy one.


----------



## ewelsh

GingerNinja said:


> Not really.... I've lost two fence panels, the tarpaulin off the shed roof, my little silver tree in the lawn is practically horizontal and I've had no power since 2pm
> 
> I know loads of other people are in worse situations but I've just checked on the website and the estimated time for it to be resolved has changed from 22:30 tonight to 16:30 tomorrow, so I'm feeling peeved! Not sure how long did in the freezer will be okay for.
> 
> Had crisps and wine for dinner though


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @GingerNinja i do feel for you, power cuts are just awful, we have regular ones up here. It's the little things you miss. I am now a pro at it but years ago I used to do the stupidest things like get excited about using the microwave instead of the oven, turn the radio on as tv is off, go for a bath instead of a shower…… never happens mid August does it.

I hope your electric is fixed really soon and stays that way xxx


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> Oh Em I could cry for you, how awful. Thanks goodness you managed to get some heat going, but oh you must have cursed Eunice.
> Hope the weekend is much better for you.





Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @ewelsh  That's rubbish, what a fuffle. At least you got there in the end and the ultimate goal of a warm Libby was achieved


Don't feel sorry for me, I was a silly billy and deserved it


----------



## Jaf

Ermmm I too have tried the radio when the tv's off. Its miserable without electricity but at least I have gas for cooking and fires. I have battery lights that are pretty good but I cant read with them so I usually give up and go to bed.

The weather's OK over here, slight drizzle. We desperately need rain!


----------



## Suggie's Mum

Hi everyone
I was just wondering if anyone has tried infrared light therapy for their cats before?
And if so how did it go, did it help them?
Thanks


----------



## slartibartfast

I've just saw a lesson in naughtigness!
It was Potter and Dean. Potter took Dean to his favourite scratching post, the wood panels at the corner, next to a door. Dean was watching Potter scratching, then Potter stepped aside and meowed at Dean. Dean started scratching a moment after!
Greetings from the Morningstar's School of Doom&Disaster!!!


----------



## ewelsh

Suggie's Mum said:


> Hi everyone
> I was just wondering if anyone has tried infrared light therapy for their cats before?
> And if so how did it go, did it help them?
> Thanks


@Suggies Mum I would start a new thread, your subject and question could get lost in this thread


----------



## Bertie'sMum

slartibartfast said:


> I've just saw a lesson in naughtigness!
> It was Potter and Dean. Potter took Dean to his favourite scratching post, the wood panels at the corner, next to a door. Dean was watching Potter scratching, then Potter stepped aside and meowed at Dean. Dean started scratching a moment after!
> Greetings from the Morningstar's School of Doom&Disaster!!!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

and who says you can't train cats?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hope you're feeling better in the back department @Bertie'sMum

I just watched the season finale of Call the Midwife, I've definitely not cried as much this year as previous years. I do however still LOVE Nurse Crane with all of my little heart.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh I love Nurse Crane too :Hilarious I wish the BBC would make more series like Call the midwife or similar.


----------



## Charity

I kept thinking right up to the end there was going to be a sudden disaster to either the Doctor or Sister J. So glad all ended happily for a change, most dramas today don't. I absolutely adore Midwives, one of the best ever series.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hope you're feeling better in the back department @Bertie'sMum
> 
> I just watched the season finale of Call the Midwife, I've definitely not cried as much this year as previous years. I do however still LOVE Nurse Crane with all of my little heart.


Thank you MrsF - happy to report that my back is a lot easier  Still very painful when I first get up but it settles down after I've been moving around for a couple of hours. Lily's not complaining though because I'm getting up later than usual so she's getting extra morning cuddles in bed !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

The best thing of all of it is that my job as a community midwife was essentially the same as they do. Yes, the technology had moved on and diagnoses are better and thankfully I didn't have to cycle around as my patch was quite big - but really it was just me and the women and their families.


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Ermmm I too have tried the radio when the tv's off. Its miserable without electricity but at least I have gas for cooking and fires. I have battery lights that are pretty good but I cant read with them so I usually give up and go to bed.
> 
> The weather's OK over here, slight drizzle. We desperately need rain!


Had any rain yet Jaf? We can always get the catchat rain dance going!


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> @Suggies Mum I would start a new thread, your subject and question could get lost in this thread


Just thinking the same myself.


----------



## GingerNinja

What do you reckon these are for?

Went to a 2nd hand furniture shop at the weekend and saw these two tables/cabinets. The inside was padded tunnel but only open at the front... I thought they would make excellent cat beds! Obviously need a make over to make them more attractive  I bet @Psygon could make them look nice!


----------



## Jaf

GingerNinja said:


> What do you reckon these are for?
> 
> Went to a 2nd hand furniture shop at the weekend and saw these two tables/cabinets. The inside was padded tunnel but only open at the front... I thought they would make excellent cat beds! Obviously need a make over to make them more attractive  I bet @Psygon could make them look nice!
> 
> View attachment 484727


Blinking great speakers?!?


----------



## Jaf

Cully said:


> Had any rain yet Jaf? We can always get the catchat rain dance going!


Not yet. Poor farmers! I know I live near a desert but we've had no proper rain this winter. We're forecast a bit of rain Friday. Usually we get torrential rain, melting mountain snow, floods everywhere...but that's not likely this time. Funny to be hoping for rain.


----------



## ewelsh

@Psygon your very quiet, I hope all is well and your just busy settling in with your new job xx


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> @Psygon your very quiet, I hope all is well and your just busy settling in with your new job xx


Knowing @Psygon, she's making something luxurious for the Tonks


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Not yet. Poor farmers! I know I live near a desert but we've had no proper rain this winter. We're forecast a bit of rain Friday. Usually we get torrential rain, melting mountain snow, floods everywhere...but that's not likely this time. Funny to be hoping for rain.


Yes it _is_ weird to want rain, but fingers crossed it'll come soon.
Here's a little help


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Blimey, I'm whacked! 

Went for a run this morning, did a few chores here, then to Auntie's (she of the fractured humerus and new shoulder) to strip her bed and do some cleaning. Stripped and changed the bed, cleaned the bathroom and kitchen, polished and hoovered the other rooms...brought the bedding home to wash, dry and iron, did some extra ironing of hers too (that had been in a pile for ages!) plus all my own ironing, made soup for lunch, did the stuff for dinner, cleared out her fridge, peeled her some veg for her dinner to cook, D mended a vent that was blown off her wall after the storm and dashed about the village getting some things she wanted. Then went back later to return the washed and ironed stuff and with my Mr Muscle Glass Cleaner to do all the mirrors...so that's my good deed for the day. 

I'm definitely not as young as I used to be!  Blimey. Doing house chores for two houses in one day is a bit much for me.


----------



## GingerNinja

@Mrs Funkin I'll pm you my address


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'll hop in the teleporter with my marigolds, @GingerNinja


----------



## Cully

Blimey indeed @Mrs Funkin ,you did all that after a run? What's your secret?
Glad to hear Auntie continues to improve.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh how I wish she did @Cully - sadly since she came home (three weeks ago tomorrow) she's not left the house. She says she has no confidence to go out, for fear of falling. She seems very confused to me, we had a whole load of faff last week with a UTI (she can't remember that), plus a couple of other issues. She has never taken any control of her own health, she has no interest in eating, she's excited she's lost weight (when she really doesn't need to). We got her Complan and full fat milk to try to get some calories in her. I feel so sad, as we are watching her fade away before our eyes - I blooming knew this would happen. I knew she'd be knocked for six and would use it almost as an excuse to go nowhere and do nothing. I have told her how worried we are are. She's always been an unmotivated person - her favourite thing to say about how she is is, "Mañana".

What can we do? I don't think we can do anything, can we? I can't force her to eat, or go out, or do anything except sit watching telly all day. She's only 77 - but she's aged at least ten years in the past few weeks


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh how I wish she did @Cully - sadly since she came home (three weeks ago tomorrow) she's not left the house. She says she has no confidence to go out, for fear of falling. She seems very confused to me, we had a whole load of faff last week with a UTI (she can't remember that), plus a couple of other issues. She has never taken any control of her own health, she has no interest in eating, she's excited she's lost weight (when she really doesn't need to). We got her Complan and full fat milk to try to get some calories in her. I feel so sad, as we are watching her fade away before our eyes - I blooming knew this would happen. I knew she'd be knocked for six and would use it almost as an excuse to go nowhere and do nothing. I have told her how worried we are are. She's always been an unmotivated person - her favourite thing to say about how she is is, "Mañana".
> 
> What can we do? I don't think we can do anything, can we? I can't force her to eat, or go out, or do anything except sit watching telly all day. She's only 77 - but she's aged at least ten years in the past few weeks


Oh that's so sad. But it's true that you can't help someone if they don't want it.
Do you think she would go out if it was all arranged for her?
I'm thinking of something like Age UK who will collect people and take them to suitable venues to do things they enjoy, like coffee mornings, craftwork, book clubs etc.
We used to have, I think it was called something like People for People, where you get a designated person to visit you every week for company and even take you out somewhere. It's a befriending service.
Could she be cajoled into anything like that? It certainly can't be good for her to be on her own and goodness knows, you have more than enough to do. You don't need extra.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I don't know @Cully - she's (kind of) got some friends. Well one friend really, who was mother's close friend, so she's sort of limpeted herself to her, plus a couple of neighbours who look out for her. She's never had friends though - she's told me this before - so she kind of doesn't know what to do I think. She can chat to people quite happily but really her life was her twin (my mother in law) and even three husbands didn't do much to improve the friend situation!

I shall broach it with her, good idea, thank you. It might do her good to get a hobby as she's never had one. She doesn't cook or bake or sew or knit or do scrapbooking or jigsaws or crochet or book club…or *insert any other hobby here*. We do have an over 50s club locally, so it might be worth my investigating that. I could take her myself very soon (!!).

I am worried about her though. It's rotten for her - she never did anything except go to Sainsbury's or go for a little walk into the village, or a drink at the sailing club, but even those things are not happening now. I hope she can eventually drive again, but I'm not sure about that either. It's so pesky, all from a fall


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> I don't know @Cully - she's (kind of) got some friends. Well one friend really, who was mother's close friend, so she's sort of limpeted herself to her, plus a couple of neighbours who look out for her. She's never had friends though - she's told me this before - so she kind of doesn't know what to do I think. She can chat to people quite happily but really her life was her twin (my mother in law) and even three husbands didn't do much to improve the friend situation!
> 
> I shall broach it with her, good idea, thank you. It might do her good to get a hobby as she's never had one. She doesn't cook or bake or sew or knit or do scrapbooking or jigsaws or crochet or book club…or *insert any other hobby here*. We do have an over 50s club locally, so it might be worth my investigating that. I could take her myself very soon (!!).
> 
> I am worried about her though. It's rotten for her - she never did anything except go to Sainsbury's or go for a little walk into the village, or a drink at the sailing club, but even those things are not happening now. I hope she can eventually drive again, but I'm not sure about that either. It's so pesky, all from a fall


I see it sometimes here where something like a fall ends normal life and stop social interaction. Then if nothing happens to change that there can be a decline which gets so deep it's hard to get out of. By that stage they give up on themselves.
It's so very hard to see that happen and be unable to help.
Would social services arrange a care package for her? That would be a start. 
Maybe there is someone at the sailing club who could visit her and perhaps even take her there so she gets to see her old friends. That might encourage her to go out independently.
It must be very difficult for her if she's not used to making friends.
What about her limpet friend. Does she come to see her now?
And hobbies or interests,.well, now's as good a time as any to learn something new.
If she's not keen to drive again maybe a mobility scooter would suit her needs better. I know several people who found a scooter gave them a new lease of life when driving a car became impossible. 
Befriending services, as I mentioned, are fantastic if you have any in her area. Local libraries are a good source of what's available locally. And of course Age UK. Maybe her local church have social activities.
Good luck, and don't shoulder all the burden yourself. XX Cully.


----------



## ewelsh

Couldn't agree with @Cully more, a very good charity is Silverline, it's a befriender phone call once a week.

A fall does knock confidence I know it did with my Gran who was very active and loved gallivanting. I persuaded her to use Dial a ride which eventually she loved as she got to chat to different people.

Watch yourself @Mrs Funkin xxx


----------



## Cully

I'm getting really fed up now about my hospital appointment re MRI results.
I had a phone appt on Thursday 17th Feb but the doctor never called and I definitely didn't miss the call as I took the phone everywhere, including the loo.
I left it over the weekend in case Dudley or Eunice had caused a problem, but on Monday chased it up.
I rang the hospital patient appt line and eventually spoke to someone who after a long conversation transferred me to what I presumed to be the Doctor's secretary, but instead was a voice message which gave me a number to ring. Turns out it was the original number I'd already rung!! So I had just gone round in a circle!
Then I phoned the switchboard and asked to be put thru to the consultant's secretary, but that was an answer phone so I left a message explaining I wanted another phone appt as the doctor hadn't called me.
I've left it over a week now, understanding they are busy people and these are strange times.
But today decided I'd try again. I rang the switchboard and got the consultant's secretary's answerphone, again!!:Banghead:Arghh
I've left another message asking her to call me but I'm not holding my breath.
I don't know what else to do and I'm worried my case referral will be returned as 'not attended'.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Cully and @ewelsh - I'll see how she is after the weekend and when I do her shopping on Monday I'll try to broach it all with her xx


----------



## Cully

Nothing _very_ interesting, it was just that we don't get clouds that hang so low usually. No wonder it went dark so quickly.


----------



## ewelsh

OMGOODNESS I realised over the weekend that I am addicted to Petforum. I couldn’t stand not being able to log on.


What happened? Any one know?


Soooooo lovely to be back  I’ve missed you all


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ewelsh said:


> OMGOODNESS I realised over the weekend that I am addicted to Petforum. I couldn't stand not being able to log on.
> 
> What happened? Any one know?
> 
> Soooooo lovely to be back  I've missed you all


I got a 522 Error message which indicated that something was blocking the host server; that then changed to a 521 error message when the host server went down completely ! Like you it has made me realise just how much time I do spend (waste?) on here


----------



## lullabydream

My OH said I bet they haven't paid the bill...useful as always!


----------



## ewelsh

Have you noticed some threads are missing?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ewelsh said:


> Have you noticed some threads are missing?


Yes apparently a lot of posts made on Friday/Saturday have gone missing 
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/and-we-are-back-phew-missed-everyone.543697/


----------



## Willow_Warren

It’s BACK… we’re BACK!!!! Whoop whoop!

hope everyone all ok


----------



## Charity

I did miss you all but it was good to get on and do some things I neglected other days. .


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well I didn't really notice yesterday as I was gardening and then out for lunch and drinks...then other days, I will sit with PF literally "on" in the background of my day for the whole day.

Oh and my trivia for the day was how much of a faff it was to try to find blooming Cat's Best litter that didn't cost the earth! What the heck is going on?


----------



## lymorelynn

Ha ha @SusieRainbow and I spent yesterday trying to get hold of our beloved leaders to see what had gone wrong  Not a word from them but we did get an apology in the mod section this morning. I think someone must have pulled out the wrong plug :Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

I've been giving Ollie's food rejects to a local cat sanctuary. Donated a huge pile on Sunday.
Found this card and flowers on my doorstep this morning.


----------



## LeArthur

I think little Micky is having an identity crisis


----------



## ewelsh

Does anyone have any idea how to deter wood pigeons, I counted 25 eating my bird seed this morning, my little garden birds don’t stand a chance?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ewelsh said:


> Does anyone have any idea how to deter wood pigeons, I counted 25 eating my bird seed this morning, my little garden birds don't stand a chance?


Got the same problem here  I found hanging the feeders where the larger birds can't get a foothold helps (the smaller birds can perch on the little footrests that poke out the bottom of the feeders). The larger birds then tend to "hoover" up any seed that spills onto the ground and ignore the feeders


----------



## ewelsh

Bertie'sMum said:


> Got the same problem here  I found hanging the feeders where the larger birds can't get a foothold helps (the smaller birds can perch on the little footrests that poke out the bottom of the feeders). The larger birds then tend to "hoover" up any seed that spills onto the ground and ignore the feeders


@Bertie'sMum aren't they a nuisance! I have googled and have reached out to a local falconer this morning, to see if he can bring one of his hawks round, apparently the presence of a bird of prey deters them without affecting the stock dove and other birds. I will keep you up to date on this and if it helps.


----------



## LeArthur

What do you put the food on @ewelsh?

You can get covers for ground feeders that won't let in anything bigger than a blackbird and bird tables that have a moveable table to stop the bigger birds gobbling up the food.


----------



## TortiebutNice

Cute little mouse, looks like a Wood Mouse from what I can see
@LeArthur


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We had pancakes tonight instead of last night...do you reckon that’s bad luck to have them on the wrong day?


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> We had pancakes tonight instead of last night...do you reckon that's bad luck to have them on the wrong day?


Husband was too full for a pancake last night so had a massive plateful for his lunch! So I hope it's not bad luck, as to be honest we have them throughout the year too!


----------



## Psygon

ewelsh said:


> @Psygon your very quiet, I hope all is well and your just busy settling in with your new job xx





Charity said:


> Knowing @Psygon, she's making something luxurious for the Tonks


Hey am back!

Things got a bit busy, my husband had a few days off when I was between jobs. We went out loads having not been out at all during covid so it was a bit like ripping the band aid off! We also bought a new car. Then I started my new job this week... Seems amazing so far - lots of animal lovers (they even let people bring their dogs to the office!).

Anyway I am back now - I see I missed a forum outage?!

Here are some tonks :-D


----------



## Charity

Psygon said:


> Hey am back!
> 
> Things got a bit busy, my husband had a few days off when I was between jobs. We went out loads having not been out at all during covid so it was a bit like ripping the band aid off! We also bought a new car. Then I started my new job this week... Seems amazing so far - lots of animal lovers (they even let people bring their dogs to the office!).
> 
> Anyway I am back now - I see I missed a forum outage?!
> 
> Here are some tonks :-D
> View attachment 484985
> View attachment 484986
> View attachment 484987


Glad all's well and you've been out and about. It's lovely after being stuck indoors so long. The Tonks are looking lovely as always


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So pleased to read the new job is going well @Psygon  I'm so chuffed for you.


----------



## ewelsh

LeArthur said:


> What do you put the food on @ewelsh?
> 
> You can get covers for ground feeders that won't let in anything bigger than a blackbird and bird tables that have a moveable table to stop the bigger birds gobbling up the food.


Thank you @LeArthur I have looked at ground feeders  no way, that is playing right into Lottie's hand or mouth should I say! Plus my terriers wouldn't leave it alone and play tug with it  moveable tables wouldn't work because it's so exposed here the winds are strong and will easily take a bird table out, but… you did get me looking at alternatives and I need something to catch the seed before it hits the ground.

@Bertie'sMum the falconer got back to me, ummmmmm £250 per visit and may take up to 10plus visits  or he can cull them for £190 again no guarantee he will get them all in one session  so this morning, I put a load of seed the other side of my fence in the hopes the pigeons eat over there away from the garden….. so far not one bird has clocked the food :Hilarious so this might be a long process


----------



## Nealh

I hang my feeders under cypress trees and the doves, pigeons and other larger birds forage the offerings that the smaller birds up to starling size manage to dislodge that falls to the ground.


----------



## ewelsh

Nealh said:


> I hang my feeders under cypress trees and the doves, pigeons and other larger birds forage the offerings that the smaller birds up to starling size manage to dislodge that falls to the ground.


yes very similar to what do however, my point is the wood pigeon have got out of control


----------



## Nealh

That's because they prosper on the feed we put out, sometimes one can't have it both ways.


----------



## ewelsh

Nealh said:


> That's because they prosper on the feed we put out, sometimes one can't have it both ways.


Wow


----------



## Nealh

ewelsh said:


> Wow


Beg pardon if one thinks my reply is abrupt or to the point.
Pigeons are the rabbits of the bird world, they will brood and raise a couple fledglings 3 - 6 times year and yes they are gluttons and will hoover up feed everywhere. Each pair can produce 10 -12 fledglings a year which in turn mature at 8 weeks in to adults and then are already to breed as well.


----------



## GingerNinja

I also have the pigeon problem.,.. put of a litre of seed a day, half on the table and the other half scattered on the ground in the hope that the pigeons will eat that giving the blackbirds and robins a chance (although they prefer it on the ground too). Little birds have tubes of seed and fat balls


----------



## GingerNinja

I have a reluctant house guest..,.. this little mouse is much more shy than my usual visitors though and so has been here for two days so far.
I have started feeding him/her as he's currently taken up residence under the cooker but should I put down water too? Got a long slim box with scrunched up paper and crackers/seed in the hope that he will eat and go to sleep in there so that I can take him outside!


----------



## lullabydream

So this week I have learnt...
Not only is Ivy partial to fish4dogs food, also Lily's kitchen for dogs and bread sticks. Bread sticks are so tempting for her,to crunch off the end and spit it out!


----------



## LeArthur

ewelsh said:


> Thank you @LeArthur I have looked at ground feeders  no way, that is playing right into Lottie's hand or mouth should I say! Plus my terriers wouldn't leave it alone and play tug with it  moveable tables wouldn't work because it's so exposed here the winds are strong and will easily take a bird table out, but… you did get me looking at alternatives and I need something to catch the seed before it hits the ground.


Ha oh yes, you're cats aren't like my cats! :Hilarious

Sorry, I described the bird table wrong, this is what I meant.

https://shopping.rspb.org.uk/bird-f...nding-bird-tables/adjus-table-bird-table.html

Shouldn't fall over in the wind! My dad's got one and did have to put in another hole to make it right for blackbirds. Pigeons can't get in!

Maybe try these too

https://www.vinehousefarm.co.uk/droll-yankee-pigeon-spacer

https://www.vinehousefarm.co.uk/ring-pull-seed-tray

Cheaper than a falconer


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I"m trying the whole, "When you've worn an item of clothing, turn the hanger round"...so you can see what you've worn in the year. So far I've turned around two hangers hahahaha. Hopeless! With the lack of going out, I might have to do it for two years...I think it's a good idea though.


----------



## Cully

lullabydream said:


> So this week I have learnt...
> Not only is Ivy partial to fish4dogs food, also Lily's kitchen for dogs and bread sticks. Bread sticks are so tempting for her,to crunch off the end and spit it out!


----------



## ewelsh

LeArthur said:


> Ha oh yes, you're cats aren't like my cats! :Hilarious
> 
> Sorry, I described the bird table wrong, this is what I meant.
> 
> https://shopping.rspb.org.uk/bird-f...nding-bird-tables/adjus-table-bird-table.html
> 
> Shouldn't fall over in the wind! My dad's got one and did have to put in another hole to make it right for blackbirds. Pigeons can't get in!
> 
> Maybe try these too
> 
> https://www.vinehousefarm.co.uk/droll-yankee-pigeon-spacer
> 
> https://www.vinehousefarm.co.uk/ring-pull-seed-tray
> 
> Cheaper than a falconer


Oh WOW thank you @LeArthur that will teach me to dismiss things before reading properly! That sliding bird table is genius! I will shop this morning, thank you. X


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> I"m trying the whole, "When you've worn an item of clothing, turn the hanger round"...so you can see what you've worn in the year. So far I've turned around two hangers hahahaha. Hopeless! With the lack of going out, I might have to do it for two years...I think it's a good idea though.


I have never heard of this @Mrs Funkin that's very clever and organised.

Must admit, I am pretty ruthless with my clothes ( not a huge fan of clothes shopping ) I have different departments;

Day time tidy clothes.
Dress up clothes
House/gardening clothes 
Summer holiday clothes in a suitcase up the attic :Hilarious

After 2 years I sort of recycle things:

Day-time tidy clothes = house/garden comfy clothes
Dress up =. sell on eBay or Charity shops.
House/gardening =. cut up for rags.

But….my step daughter could do this hanger thing, IF she would just hang thing up in the first place  she has soooooo,any clothes it's ridiculous. I will definitely suggest this.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> I"m trying the whole, "When you've worn an item of clothing, turn the hanger round"...so you can see what you've worn in the year. So far I've turned around two hangers hahahaha. Hopeless! With the lack of going out, I might have to do it for two years...I think it's a good idea though.


.

I'm learning to make do and mend. I've darned a few cat claw holes, and apart from buttons and taking hems up that's about my limit these days.
I don't have that many clothes but have two nice outfits for weddings etc which I will probably never wear again, or need the hangars turned round.
My clothes mostly consist of very casual wear where hairiness doesn't matter. Slightly smarter casuals with less hair. I mostly wear black and white so me and Moo blend quite well.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh @Cully I live in my uniform, running kit or trackie bottoms and a fleece. Obviously barely been out in the last two years…

My favourite dress I had when I was a shop girl back in the mid to late 90s. I think the item code (we used to have season codes in the clothes, I worked at Next) was spring/summer 1997. I love that dress, still wear it now.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh @Cully I live in my uniform, running kit or trackie bottoms and a fleece. Obviously barely been out in the last two years…
> 
> My favourite dress I had when I was a shop girl back in the mid to late 90s. I think the item code (we used to have season codes in the clothes, I worked at Next) was spring/summer 1997. I love that dress, still wear it now.


Oh I have a lovely skirt and matching shirt top from Littlewoods. Must have been around 1995. It's a patterned green kind of floaty material, can't think what exactly unless I delve into Narnia to find it. I like it because you can just leave the shirt open with a nice top underneath. I sometimes wear the shirt with black leggings. Ideal for a summer event.
Oh gosh, sounds like I'm pitching to sell it.


----------



## ewelsh

Sold @Cully :Hilarious


----------



## LeArthur

ewelsh said:


> Oh WOW thank you @LeArthur that will teach me to dismiss things before reading properly! That sliding bird table is genius! I will shop this morning, thank you. X


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

You're welcome! Happy shopping!


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Sold @Cully :Hilarious


Moo, "That'll be 4 bags of cheesy Dreamies please Auntie Em".:Cat
Me, "Misteeeeeeeeee!!!!"
Moo, "Aww! Spoilsport!"


----------



## slartibartfast

The Morningstars are having another Cat Day, with brown paper bag. It's the best toy ever, just like a bog roll.


----------



## H.M

I felt very silly yesterday. I tried playing with Oreo and Danbi with the wand toy. I tried making it as interesting as possible. Oreo was not interested and Danbi was only interested for 10 seconds. They then walked away from me.(Other days they are interested in playing for a bit but not always). My family think I'm crazy.

I told them "don't you want to play with me" then they decided they would much rather play with each other than me

And I always look like I'm begging my cats for attention. I'm always asking them if they want to cuddle but they look at me like I've gone mad!!!:Facepalm I feed them, play with them, pet them, give them a lot of treats, all I ask for in return is cuddles and attention. There are rare moments when they surprise me I just wish it was more often. Maybe they are playing hard to get. Just hoping they get more cuddly as they get older. Atleast kisu likes to be with me more.

Cats... they make us work for their affection lol


----------



## Cully

H.M said:


> I felt very silly yesterday. I tried playing with Oreo and Danbi with the wand toy. I tried making it as interesting as possible. Oreo was not interested and Danbi was only interested for 10 seconds. They then walked away from me.(Other days they are interested in playing for a bit but not always). My family think I'm crazy.
> 
> I told them "don't you want to play with me" then they decided they would much rather play with each other than me
> 
> And I always look like I'm begging my cats for attention. I'm always asking them if they want to cuddle but they look at me like I've gone mad!!!:Facepalm I feed them, play with them, pet them, give them a lot of treats, all I ask for in return is cuddles and attention. There are rare moments when they surprise me I just wish it was more often. Maybe they are playing hard to get. Just hoping they get more cuddly as they get older. Atleast kisu likes to be with me more.
> 
> Cats... they make us work for their affection lol


Cats aren't like dogs though are they? Dogs live to please us whereas cats don't. They live with us because they choose to and it suits them to have us run around pandering to their needs, spending hours searching for food which they won't eat and buying expensive toys when they just prefer the packaging it came in.
Do we love them despite all this? Absolutely we do.


----------



## H.M

Cully said:


> Cats aren't like dogs though are they? Dogs live to please us whereas cats don't. They live with us because they choose to and it suits them to have us run around pandering to their needs, spending hours searching for food which they won't eat and buying expensive toys when they just prefer the packaging it came in.
> Do we love them despite all this? Absolutely we do.


It's a good thing they are adorable.

And they do give me slow blinks and Oreo comes visits me some mornings rubbing his face on mine. Wbwjsjwbshwj I can't handle how cute they are!!!


----------



## popcornsmum

Hello! Does anyone want to fill me in on the past 8 weeks?! My phone died and I couldn't remember my PF password to get in on the new phone, plus it was an old email address so that didn't help either! Anyway what have I missed and how is everyone?!?!?


----------



## Tigermoon

Mrs Funkin said:


> I"m trying the whole, "When you've worn an item of clothing, turn the hanger round"...so you can see what you've worn in the year.


 I did this in 2020. Early last year I put all of the unworn clothing into a charity collection bag along with anything that I liked but didn't fit me any more. My wardrobe went from rammed to actually being able to see what was in it


----------



## bluesunbeam

popcornsmum said:


> Hello! Does anyone want to fill me in on the past 8 weeks?! My phone died and I couldn't remember my PF password to get in on the new phone, plus it was an old email address so that didn't help either! Anyway what have I missed and how is everyone?!?!?


Hmm... well nobody else is biting so... Mrs Funkin is still relentlessly optimistic,energetic and happy no matter what life throws at her, BMR10's Miri, TriTri's Max and HM's Oreo (and any tuxedos) are still the most gorgeous moggies on the forum  , we've had the compulsory rows/disagreements about indoor/outdoor cats and wet/dry food and as far as i know nobody has been banned or left in a huff ; oh, and Ali71 posted the best picture ever in 'Cheer Me Up Scottie' but it seems to have disappeared now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha @bluesunbeam I don't know about that but thank you


----------



## Mrs Funkin

popcornsmum said:


> Hello! Does anyone want to fill me in on the past 8 weeks?! My phone died and I couldn't remember my PF password to get in on the new phone, plus it was an old email address so that didn't help either! Anyway what have I missed and how is everyone?!?!?


Blimey. The last eight weeks!

We've got a Wordle thread, there's obviously a thread about the dreadful situation in the Ukraine, one about petrol, one about utility price rises.

Finally @cheekyscrip 's Secret Squiddle for Garfield arrived, over eight weeks after I posted it…that was exciting for me 

Somebody who is stripey and really rather handsome is having to fast this morning, he is currently rather cross about having no breakfast. We've been having a bit of a time of it again…

Hope that all is well with you guys, Popcorn and Mittens xx (oh and Hope fake Monk Monk is still popular!)


----------



## Charity

popcornsmum said:


> Hello! Does anyone want to fill me in on the past 8 weeks?! My phone died and I couldn't remember my PF password to get in on the new phone, plus it was an old email address so that didn't help either! Anyway what have I missed and how is everyone?!?!?


Well, there you are, hope you are all OK. How you've managed without us for EIGHT WEEKS heaven knows. :Jawdrop We had one day when PF was down and we all nearly went mad with withdrawal symptoms. 

Think we need some Popcorn and Mittens pics as we haven't seen them for so long.

We're doing a lot of waiting...for Spring and warmer weather... for @Psygon to tell us about the Jubilee Secret Squiddle, can't call it Secret Santa (hint, hint!) .

We're OK in our house, several vet visits have occurred but so far so good. We're probably going to have to sell one of the cats to pay for future gas/electric bills though I'd more likely sell my car, then I can save on petrol as well.  Very worried and very sad about world events.

Anyway, lots for you to catch up on. Nice to have you back. xx


----------



## Cully

@popcornsmum , We've missed seeing pics of your two of course. What a nuisance about your phone. When something like that happens it makes you realise just how much we rely on them. Glad you didn't get back on here while PF was down, you might have taken it personally.
Everyone seems to have brought you up to date so nothing for me and Moo to do but say welcome back.


----------



## ewelsh

Welcome back @popcornsmum nothing to add to the above but loving @bluesunbeam uodate  my girls are well, Lottie has decided she does NOT like the front door mat and Libby had a vets appointment this morning where the vet feels she should have all her teeth out because she has gingivitis only where she has teeth left, shame as her teeth are good.


----------



## popcornsmum

Well thank you all! @bluesunbeam Thanks for the hilarious update!  made me chuckle! 
@Mrs Funkin I do hope lovely Oscar is okay and has had a yummy dinner to make up for his lack of brekky! I have no idea what Wordle is btw!?  Both kitties are still loving fake Monk Monk but still no sign of poor fish fish tho 

@Charity i know! 8 weeks seemed like forever!! don't even mention prices going up! My electric is going up by wait for it..... £956 a year  and because our village has no gas and everyone is on a prepayment meter through no choice of our own we are screwed!! 
Mittens the gannet is going to have to be fed only twice a day!! Of course he happens to be on the same diet as his sister now so both of them on Gourmet Solitaire and Creations 

@Cully Thank you! Hope Moo is ok!

@ewelsh awww Lottie Popcorn use to hate the doormat too but every now and then Monk Monk gets put there so I guess she doesn't mind it so much now! Oh poor Libbys little toothy pegs bless her heart  I hope they can do something else instead!

Update on Popcorn and Mittens - Mittens is HUGE he weighs a ton and is not my wee baby anymore! Him and Popcorn now both sleep in the bedroom! Popcorn has made a house in the cupboard in a box of my clothes!  and Mittens usually sleeps on the floor by my bed so he can pounce on Popcorn when she walks round the corner!!!  They share the house now and still tolerate each other although Popcorn does not appreciate being booped and chased at times! She is far more loving towards us though and sits in the evening giving me a head massage although I did get a smack round the head the other night totally out of the blue!! Il take some pics and upload them in a bit as I don't have any recent ones on this phone!


----------



## popcornsmum

These 2 of Mittens are 8 weeks apart! The top is today and bottom was Jan!

Sadly Popcorn refused to pose for me so il get her tomor lol!


----------



## Charity

popcornsmum said:


> View attachment 485302
> View attachment 485303
> 
> 
> These 2 of Mittens are 8 weeks apart! The top is today and bottom was Jan!
> 
> Sadly Popcorn refused to pose for me so il get her tomor lol!


Oh Mittens, you is nearly all grow'd up and looking ever so handsome.


----------



## Ringypie

popcornsmum said:


> View attachment 485302
> View attachment 485303
> 
> 
> These 2 of Mittens are 8 weeks apart! The top is today and bottom was Jan!
> 
> Sadly Popcorn refused to pose for me so il get her tomor lol!


Oh Mittens you are beautiful!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

URGH! Cucumber. 

UUUURRRGGGHHHHH! I'm just not buying it any longer. Blooming loathsome stuff. I am sticking to radishes for a crunch in my salad. 

Did I mention, URGH!


----------



## Jaf

My kitchen electric water heater has blown up. Water everywhere! Luckily I have another bathroom with a separate gas water heater. Wondering if I should install a gas heater as it's cheaper to run but I hate having to lug gas bottles.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> URGH! Cucumber.
> 
> UUUURRRGGGHHHHH! I'm just not buying it any longer. Blooming loathsome stuff. I am sticking to radishes for a crunch in my salad.
> 
> Did I mention, URGH!


Hahaha I feel the same about beetroot! :Yuck I don't mind cucumber but it's not the most exciting!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, well @Ringypie beetroot is a relatively new thing for me. I once won the raffle at Fat Club and there was a jar of pickled beetroot in there, so I tried it as I always thought I didn't like it. It turns out I do like it


----------



## bluesunbeam

Jaf said:


> My kitchen electric water heater has blown up. Water everywhere! Luckily I have another bathroom with a separate gas water heater. Wondering if I should install a gas heater as it's cheaper to run but I hate having to lug gas bottles.


 Not sure what logistical problems you face moving the gas bottles Jaf but when i worked for a fork-lift truck firm we were constantly having to move gas cylinders for the gas powered trucks and we had a special trolley for the job. It had three wheels on each side of the axle so you could bump it up stairs with relative ease. I would think that your gas bottle provider would know how to get hold of one if it would help.
Out of interest have you said good morning and petted your slippers today


----------



## TriTri

bluesunbeam said:


> Not sure what logistical problems you face moving the gas bottles Jaf but when i worked for a fork-lift truck firm we were constantly having to move gas cylinders for the gas powered trucks and we had a special trolley for the job. It had three wheels on each side of the axle so you could bump it up stairs with relative ease. I would think that your gas bottle provider would know how to get hold of one if it would help.
> Out of interest have you said good morning and petted your slippers today


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Jaf

bluesunbeam said:


> Not sure what logistical problems you face moving the gas bottles Jaf but when i worked for a fork-lift truck firm we were constantly having to move gas cylinders for the gas powered trucks and we had a special trolley for the job. It had three wheels on each side of the axle so you could bump it up stairs with relative ease. I would think that your gas bottle provider would know how to get hold of one if it would help.
> Out of interest have you said good morning and petted your slippers today


Yes you're right I should get a proper trolley. I have a 2 wheeled one but it's hopeless with even tiny steps. My house is odd shaped, set into the hillside, with steps everywhere. I even have a little bridge! I drive round the house to the first floor with some gas bottles, but it's still tricky with steps.

The people at the gas shop practically juggle the bottles, they must be so strong.

And stupidly I've been wearing my slippers whilst plumbing...so they're too damp to be cuddled!


----------



## Jaf

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh, well @Ringypie beetroot is a relatively new thing for me. I once won the raffle at Fat Club and there was a jar of pickled beetroot in there, so I tried it as I always thought I didn't like it. It turns out I do like it


Pickled beetroot?! Does it still turn your wee red?

I've never eaten beetroot, cucumber or radish.


----------



## popcornsmum

LOOK WHO HAS BEEN FOUND AFTER LIKE A WHOLE YEAR!!!!!!! FISH FISH!!!! who my son found stuck down the side of his bed between the side of the bed and the wall!!! It's a miracle!!! Popcorn is in a state of shock!!! (I'm using 2 phones hence the weird pics haha!)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

OMG! FISH FISH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Jaf said:


> Pickled beetroot?! Does it still turn your wee red?
> 
> I've never eaten beetroot, cucumber or radish.


Only if you eat a while jar of it I reckon.

Do you like a slightly peppery taste? With a refreshing bite? If you do, Jaf, you might like a radish


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> LOOK WHO HAS BEEN FOUND AFTER LIKE A WHOLE YEAR!!!!!!! FISH FISH!!!! who my son found stuck down the side of his bed between the side of the bed and the wall!!! It's a miracle!!! Popcorn is in a state of shock!!! (I'm using 2 phones hence the weird pics haha!)
> View attachment 485448
> View attachment 485449
> View attachment 485450


Hooray Fish! Fish!

Poor Monk Monk. Relegated to the bottom of the toy box:Arghh


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SbanR said:


> Hooray Fish! Fish!
> 
> Poor Monk Monk. Relegated to the bottom of the toy box:Arghh


Not to mention stand in Monk Monks...*waaaahhhhhhh*


----------



## popcornsmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Not to mention stand in Monk Monks...*waaaahhhhhhh*


Hahaha don't worry as Mittens has nabbed all of Popcorns toys/beds/space stand in Monk Monks are defo played with!! FISH FISH is the only thing Mittens hasn't actually touched of hers!!!


----------



## popcornsmum

SbanR said:


> Hooray Fish! Fish!
> 
> Poor Monk Monk. Relegated to the bottom of the toy box:Arghh


Hahaha nope! Monk Monk gets dragged around by Popcorn still! Mittens the little thief on the other hand now steals my sons hair bobbles from around the house and piles them up in the lounge!!!


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> URGH! Cucumber.
> 
> UUUURRRGGGHHHHH! I'm just not buying it any longer. Blooming loathsome stuff. I am sticking to radishes for a crunch in my salad.
> 
> Did I mention, URGH!





Ringypie said:


> Hahaha I feel the same about beetroot! :Yuck I don't mind cucumber but it's not the most exciting!





Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh, well @Ringypie beetroot is a relatively new thing for me. I once won the raffle at Fat Club and there was a jar of pickled beetroot in there, so I tried it as I always thought I didn't like it. It turns out I do like it


I LOVE cucumber @Mrs Funkin @Ringypie and I LOVE beetroot only the fresh kind not pickled :Wtf and I probably eat both cucumber and beetroot's daily. Yummy I can't say I have ever noticed red wee though :Hilarious

asparagus I love it…….but my wee :Yawn


----------



## GingerNinja

I have seen three red kite circling all weekend... didn't think that we had them this far east but one went over as low as the tree tops and I got a good look - definitely a kite  Beautiful and very big!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Jaf said:


> Pickled beetroot?! *Does it still turn your wee red?*
> 
> I've never eaten beetroot, cucumber or radish.


I think so but it can also make your No2's look like you're in need of a colonoscopy



Mrs Funkin said:


> URGH! Cucumber.
> 
> UUUURRRGGGHHHHH! I'm just not buying it any longer. Blooming loathsome stuff. I am sticking to radishes for a crunch in my salad.
> 
> Did I mention, URGH!


I can't eat cucumber as it gives me the most awful indigestion so I add sliced raw courgette to salads/sandwiches instead  Similar texture, more flavour and no indigestion ! I also add raw baby sweet corn and raw cauliflower to salads for added crunch.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

See, now you've mentioned the courgette word @Bertie'sMum - they are even worse than cucumbers! Double urgh hahaha 

Don't get me wrong, if I went to someone's house and they presented me with either on my dinner plate, I'd eat them…just not from choice.


----------



## bluesunbeam

ewelsh said:


> asparagus I love it…….but my wee :Yawn


Yeah..this is all getting a bit too gross but since we're there already .. asparagus _and _Sugar Puffs :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> URGH! Cucumber.
> 
> UUUURRRGGGHHHHH! I'm just not buying it any longer. Blooming loathsome stuff. I am sticking to radishes for a crunch in my salad.
> 
> Did I mention, URGH!


I don't see the point of it either. Or marrows or courgettes either.


----------



## Cully

bluesunbeam said:


> Yeah..this is all getting a bit too gross but since we're there already .. asparagus _and _Sugar Puffs :Shamefullyembarrased


Not on the same plate!


----------



## bluesunbeam

Not so far but i am a very disorganised single man who has lived by himself for 35 years with no nagging (sorry i meant 'well meaning extraordinarily persistent advice giving') to 'guide' me so as much as i would like to, i honestly cannot rule that out Cully


----------



## Jaf

Soooo I haven't eaten courgette, asparagus, marrow or sugar puffs. Not even if the queen herself gave it me. She doesn't need to see me vomit!


----------



## popcornsmum

I like courgettes but not marrows! 

Now the age old question..... if you were Popcorn where would you have put Fish Fish less than 24 hours after being reunited?!?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Popcorn! Nooooooooo!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Sorry @popcornsmum , but that made me LOL


----------



## GingerNinja

Oh popcorn!!


----------



## SbanR

Somewhere very, very safe.
And she's Not telling @popcornsmum


----------



## popcornsmum

SbanR said:


> Somewhere very, very safe.
> And she's Not telling @popcornsmum


Hahaha she most defo isn't telling yet she is currently in the kitchen hunting him so clearly he's in there. Somewhere! I have turned the entire house upside down since coming back from the park and realising she's moved him but no idea where to! We have a fair amount of boxes in kitchen so I presume he's in one!


----------



## Cully

bluesunbeam said:


> Not so far but i am a very disorganised single man who has lived by himself for 35 years with no nagging (sorry i meant 'well meaning extraordinarily persistent advice giving') to 'guide' me so as much as i would like to, i honestly cannot rule that out Cully


I don't know what all the fuss is about starters, mains and afters being on separate plates. I mean, once eaten it all gets churned up inside anyway. Jelly and chips anyone? Blue?


----------



## Jaf

Cully said:


> I don't know what all the fuss is about starters, mains and afters being on separate plates. I mean, once eaten it all gets churned up inside anyway. Jelly and chips anyone? Blue?


In Spain you don't get new cutlery with the second course. Bleurgh. Do get new cutlery with the pud though. Can you imagine fishy fork and cake?!

Of course, being me, things can't touch each other on the plate. Although that seems fairly common.


----------



## ewelsh

Broccoli is my pet hate, I have tried all ways to eat broccoli, steamed, roasted, blended but it’s a big fat :Wtf I do drink broccoli sprout juice in my smoothie but that’s as far as I will go. :Yawn


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> Broccoli is my pet hate, I have tried all ways to eat broccoli, steamed, roasted, blended but it's a big fat :Wtf I do drink broccoli sprout juice in my smoothie but that's as far as I will go. :Yawn


I like broccoli but it stinks! I mix it with cauliflower cheese and then it's not so bad.


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Can you imagine fishy fork and cake?!


I wonder if that was how cheesecake was discovered? How about Haddock sponge, or Salmon Drizzle cake.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh buy broccoli every week…..




(The rabbits love it)


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> Broccoli is my pet hate, I have tried all ways to eat broccoli, steamed, roasted, blended but it's a big fat :Wtf I do drink broccoli sprout juice in my smoothie but that's as far as I will go. :Yawn


Oh I love broccoli, especially tender stem, sautéed with some butter and garlic 

I'm really not a fan of carrots or swede, there's something about swede that just tastes like sweaty feet :Wtf

I'm often considered weird because I detest tea- specifically the typical British kind. I can drink cup fulls of green tea, fruit tea etc. However give me a mug of your bog standard 'cuppa' with milk and I just can't drink it :Yawn I've never understood the appeal. I'm a coffee drinker through and through!


----------



## Charity

Has anyone else got an OH who eats their food on the plate separately. Mine always eats all his vegetables first before eating whatever else is in front of him. Drives me mad. 

I love broccoli, beetroot, carrots, peas, cabbage. I used to hate parsnips as a child but love them now. Not keen on cauliflower and can't abide marrow or butterbeans :Yuck.


----------



## Cully

Bethanjane22 said:


> Oh I love broccoli, especially tender stem, sautéed with some butter and garlic
> 
> I'm really not a fan of carrots or swede, there's something about swede that just tastes like sweaty feet :Wtf
> 
> I'm often considered weird because I detest tea- specifically the typical British kind. I can drink cup fulls of green tea, fruit tea etc. However give me a mug of your bog standard 'cuppa' with milk and I just can't drink it :Yawn I've never understood the appeal. I'm a coffee drinker through and through!


I love tenderstem too, especially with fish. Have you ever tried the redbush tea? It tastes really different to regular tea. So nice I can drink it without milk. There's no tannin in it so you don't get that dry mouth feel. I love the vanilla version.


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> Has anyone else got an OH who eats their food on the plate separately. Mine always eats all his vegetables first before eating whatever else is in front of him. Drives me mad.
> 
> I love broccoli, beetroot, carrots, peas, cabbage. I used to hate parsnips as a child but love them now. Not keen on cauliflower and can't abide marrow or butterbeans :Yuck.


Yes! OH eats everything separately!


----------



## ewelsh

Bethanjane22 said:


> Oh I love broccoli, especially tender stem, sautéed with some butter and garlic
> 
> I'm really not a fan of carrots or swede, there's something about swede that just tastes like sweaty feet :Wtf
> 
> I'm often considered weird because I detest tea- specifically the typical British kind. I can drink cup fulls of green tea, fruit tea etc. However give me a mug of your bog standard 'cuppa' with milk and I just can't drink it :Yawn I've never understood the appeal. I'm a coffee drinker through and through!


LOVE carrots and swede especially mashed together  agreed [email protected] I drink red bush tea all day after two coffee's.
Give it a try @Bethanjane22


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmm. I love sweet and savoury together - that's why Hawaiian pizza is the BEST  So I don't mind having the same cutlery for the whole dinner experience.

I also love tenderstem, I do like mashed carrot and swede but prefer mashed carrot and parsnip, dark green things like spring greens, of course the theme with most of these is that they are extra nice with lashings of butter in/on them.

I'm the absolute opposite of eating things separately - my favourite thing with a roast dinner or a big fat breakfast is what I call The Grand Finale. So a forkful with a bit of everything on it. Delicious!


----------



## popcornsmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hmmm. I love sweet and savoury together - that's why Hawaiian pizza is the BEST  So I don't mind having the same cutlery for the whole dinner experience.
> 
> I also love tenderstem, I do like mashed carrot and swede but prefer mashed carrot and parsnip, dark green things like spring greens, of course the theme with most of these is that they are extra nice with lashings of butter in/on them.
> 
> I'm the absolute opposite of eating things separately - my favourite thing with a roast dinner or a big fat breakfast is what I call The Grand Finale. So a forkful with a bit of everything on it. Delicious!


Yessss love a hawaiian pizza! And my fave food is a carvey or buffet so I can mix and match and eat everything together!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha, I went to Asda (hate it!) on the way home tonight, to get Whiskas (they didn't have the current version he will deign to eat) and my favourite cereal....got to the till and my favourite cereal has obviously been discontinued as it was 25p a box instead of £2.99 !!!! So I bought six boxes...I might as well make the most of it being discontinued. Have to find something else now...I'm very picky about cereal. Not a fan and I only have 20g sprinkled on my fruit and yoghurt.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

popcornsmum said:


> Yessss love a hawaiian pizza! And my fave food is a carvey or buffet so I can mix and match and eat everything together!


Ooooh I love a buffet/picnic...or as Jordan North would call it, a "picky tea"  Lots of little things that don't really go together are my favourites.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Cully said:


> I love tenderstem too, especially with fish. Have you ever tried the redbush tea? It tastes really different to regular tea. So nice I can drink it without milk. There's no tannin in it so you don't get that dry mouth feel. I love the vanilla version.





ewelsh said:


> LOVE carrots and swede especially mashed together  agreed [email protected] I drink red bush tea all day after two coffee's.
> Give it a try @Bethanjane22


I shall have to try some Red Bush then


----------



## Bethanjane22

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ooooh I love a buffet/picnic...or as Jordan North would call it, a "picky tea"  Lots of little things that don't really go together are my favourites.


Ooh I LOVE a picky tea! (And also Jordan North). Christmas picky tea's are the best.


----------



## Jaf

That the one with pineapple? Weird texture pineapple. 

My family call the chinese buffet "eat everything". I'd have chicken nuggets and chips. And my body weight in prawn crackers!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I am WAY out of the Radio One target demographic @Bethanjane22 but I do love it. Jordan was the only reason I watched I'm a Celeb last year. Never watched it before, didn't watch it this year.


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> That the one with pineapple? Weird texture pineapple.
> 
> My family call the chinese buffet "eat everything". I'd have chicken nuggets and chips. And my body weight in prawn crackers!


Oh prawn crackers, I never know when to stop. 
Don't get pizza with pineapple though.


----------



## ewelsh

If someone from the outside was reading this thread, they would think what a bunch of lunatics :Hilarious:Hilarious

Not keen on pizza, dislike any buffet, dislike any meat in any shape or form, never had a steak, burger or chicken nugget in my life :Wtf

So, if I were on a deserted island for 3 yrs alone, no means of hunting or fishing and could only choose one starter, one main, one dessert one hot drink plus one cold drink repeated every day for the 3 years, it would be…










Starter - fresh prawns, avocado, spinach with as much lime as I could.
Main - feta, beetroot, rocket, walnuts, poke bowl
Dessert - BIG bar of chocolate
cold drink - water
Hot drink - red bush tea

Over to you


----------



## Bethanjane22

ewelsh said:


> If someone from the outside was reading this thread, they would think what a bunch of lunatics :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> Not keen on pizza, dislike any buffet, dislike any meat in any shape or form, never had a steak, burger or chicken nugget in my life :Wtf
> 
> So, if I were on a deserted island for 3 yrs alone, no means of hunting or fishing and could only choose one starter, one main, one dessert one hot drink plus one cold drink, it would be…
> 
> View attachment 485560
> 
> 
> Starter - fresh prawns, avocado, spinach.
> Main - feta, beetroot, rocket, walnuts, poke bowl
> Dessert - BIG bar of chocolate
> cold drink - water
> Hot drink - red bush tea
> 
> Over to you


Ooh I love this!

Starter- Nachos with all the trimmings (cheese, sour cream, salsa, Guacamole etc.)
Main- A selection of tacos with a variety of fillings (chicken, beef veggies, halloumi) with a side of truffle & parmesan triple cooked chips.
Dessert- Creme Brulee
Cold Drink-Gin & Tonic (I'll collect rain water for drinking water!)
Hot Drink- Coffee

EDIT- On reflection, I'd rather a G&T and hope and pray that it rains and I can gather rain water to survive!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hahaha!

I asked husband and he says:

Starter: crunchy nut cornflakes (!!)
Main: posh burger and chips
Pudding: ice cream sundae with a flake in the top
Hot: coffee
Cold: Mai Tai

   

Mine (I don’t know really though)

Starter: I had no idea but I reckon nachos with all the trimmings is a good shout
Main: Thai red curry (prawn) with coconut rice 
Pudding: cheese and biscuits
Hot: coffee
Cold: Cristal champagne


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh and @ewelsh I suspect not just the "outside folk" would think we are lunatics…


----------



## ewelsh

I know what my husband would have

starter - cat food sorry I mean pate.
Mains - hot curry
Dessert - Apple crumble and ice cream
Hot drinks - hot beer
Cold drinks - cold beer 


:Hilarious


----------



## Bertie'sMum

starter - baked camembert
Mains - crusty bread and cheddar cheese
Dessert - brie and celery
Hot drinks - coffee
Cold drinks - iced coffee

Although I do like (and do eat) a wide variety of foods I must have my daily portion of cheese


----------



## Jaf

Starter - bread and butter (or crisps if that's allowed? I don't normally like starters, too scary)
Mains - toad in the hole with mash and roasties
Dessert - rice pudding with a teaspoonful of strawberry jam
Hot drinks - hot chocolate with whipped cream and marshmallows 
Cold drinks - cola


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe well @Jaf if my husband is having cereal as his starter, I say you can have what you'd like


----------



## Bethanjane22

Jaf said:


> Starter - bread and butter (or crisps if that's allowed? I don't normally like starters, too scary)
> Mains - toad in the hole with mash and roasties
> Dessert - rice pudding with a teaspoonful of strawberry jam
> Hot drinks - hot chocolate with whipped cream and marshmallows
> Cold drinks - cola


Rice pudding with strawberry jam  that reminds me of my dear nanna who always used to make the best rice pudding. I may have to make some soon.


----------



## Charity

Oooh, I missed my lunch today and this is making me feel so hungry.

Starter - cod fishcake with tomato, spring onions and watercress
Mains - liver and bacon with onion gravy, mash, peas and carrots
Pudding - treacle sponge and custard (ice cream if its a hot island)
Hot drink - tea
Cold drink - lime juice


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I hate to tell you @ewelsh but prawns are also meat


----------



## ewelsh

BarneyBobCat said:


> I hate to tell you @ewelsh but prawns are also meat


OH MY I just googled and your right  I didn't know that, I have eaten prawns for years, damn it.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

ewelsh said:


> OH MY I just googled and your right  I didn't know that, I have eaten prawns for years, damn it.


You are joking... ... ...right?


----------



## ewelsh

BarneyBobCat said:


> You are joking... ... ...right?


No I really thought prawns was classed as fish, I eat fish, cheese eggs but no meat since I was young, I classed myself as a strict pescatarian


----------



## popcornsmum

Oooh I love food as a topic!!! 

Starter - Melon with parma ham/prosciutto 
Main - roast dinner with all the trimmings and condiments. 
Dessert - homemade chocolate mousse
Cold drink - passionfruit bubble tea with rainbow bubbles 
Hot drink - Camomile Tea


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I didn’t realise prawns were classified as meat…I’ve always classified them as seafood, though I’ve googled too and learnt they are biologically meat and the seafood distinction is dietary and cultural. Every day is a school day


----------



## Mrs Funkin

popcornsmum said:


> Oooh I love food as a topic!!!
> 
> Starter - Melon with parma ham/prosciutto
> Main - roast dinner with all the trimmings and condiments.
> Dessert - homemade chocolate mousse
> Cold drink - passionfruit bubble tea with rainbow bubbles
> Hot drink - Camomile Tea


Ah but which meat for your roast dinner @popcornsmum ? For that determines the condiments which could be a deal breaker


----------



## TonyG

Starter: HUGE prawn cocktail 
Mains: rare steak, mushrooms, chips, fried onions, peppers, eggs, onion rings, peas.
Desert: large doner kebab


----------



## popcornsmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ah but which meat for your roast dinner @popcornsmum ? For that determines the condiments which could be a deal breaker


Well I like a carvery so I can have beef, pork, gammon and turkey  and condiments for me are bread sauce and apple and cranberry sauce with everything


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Seafood is classed as meat rather than fish - I think its all a bit silly though tbh. I struggle with people eating fish but not meat - personal choice of course but they are all animals


----------



## ewelsh

BarneyBobCat said:


> Seafood is classed as meat rather than fish - I think its all a bit silly though tbh. I struggle with people eating fish but not meat - personal choice of course but they are all animals


Yes my choice @BarneyBobCat I am sure you do things which I find silly, but I wouldn't be so rude as to point them out.

Well that threw a downer on what WAS a fun topic.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Well I was going to say prawns are crustaceans…. You know just for the fun of it  (But then i write food labels for a living). Personally can’t stand them …

I’ve been thinking what I’d have…

Starer: melon with Parma ham 
Main: chicken and chips (kitchen). Just like I used to get on my childhood holiday to Portugal 
Pudding: ice cream with chocolate sauce and maybe some strawberries


Think I’ve got a balanced diet there :Hilarious


----------



## GingerNinja

@ewelsh I'm over thinking this now..... 

will we be given the ingredients to cook/make the 3 courses or will they come prepared? See the way my brain is working is that I could pick three dishes that have my favourite things in them but I could also prepare different meals if we were given only the ingredients 
will I have a fridge? if so I can choose a desert that I would also want to eat for breakfast
How will the meal get to me? 
If delivered (by boat? helicopter?) will the person delivering the meals be open to bribery? 
It is exhausting being in my head  and yes I am the sort of person who thinks about what to have for dinner whilst eating breakfast!

starter - king prawn, spinach, courgette, cherry tomato linguini
main - roasted chicken thighs, homemade wedges and broccoli
desert - cheese & crackers with some grapes/apple

I know it seems like I have two main courses but I haven't had breakfast or lunch!!!!


----------



## bluesunbeam

GingerNinja said:


> It is exhausting being in my head


 Dr Rawlins has some advice for you GingerNinja. Don't know how to post links but if you put ' Empire of the Sun- Cadillac of the Sky' into YouTube; the advice you need is at about 3:04. If you like beautiful aeroplanes just watch from the start.


----------



## Charity

GingerNinja said:


> @ewelsh I'm over thinking this now.....
> 
> will we be given the ingredients to cook/make the 3 courses or will they come prepared? See the way my brain is working is that I could pick three dishes that have my favourite things in them but I could also prepare different meals if we were given only the ingredients
> will I have a fridge? if so I can choose a desert that I would also want to eat for breakfast
> How will the meal get to me?
> If delivered (by boat? helicopter?) will the person delivering the meals be open to bribery?
> It is exhausting being in my head  and yes I am the sort of person who thinks about what to have for dinner whilst eating breakfast!
> 
> starter - king prawn, spinach, courgette, cherry tomato linguini
> main - roasted chicken thighs, homemade wedges and broccoli
> desert - cheese & crackers with some grapes/apple
> 
> I know it seems like I have two main courses but I haven't had breakfast or lunch!!!!


Ha ha, love your thinking @GingerNinja. I think if you're on a desert island by yourself, the only way you'd be able to have a fridge is if you kept electric eels!


----------



## ewelsh

GingerNinja said:


> @ewelsh I'm over thinking this now.....
> 
> will we be given the ingredients to cook/make the 3 courses or will they come prepared? See the way my brain is working is that I could pick three dishes that have my favourite things in them but I could also prepare different meals if we were given only the ingredients
> will I have a fridge? if so I can choose a desert that I would also want to eat for breakfast
> How will the meal get to me?
> If delivered (by boat? helicopter?) will the person delivering the meals be open to bribery?
> It is exhausting being in my head  and yes I am the sort of person who thinks about what to have for dinner whilst eating breakfast!
> 
> starter - king prawn, spinach, courgette, cherry tomato linguini
> main - roasted chicken thighs, homemade wedges and broccoli
> desert - cheese & crackers with some grapes/apple
> 
> I know it seems like I have two main courses but I haven't had breakfast or lunch!!!!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Ok @GingerNinja

Your meals will arrive on a plate, cooked exactly as you imagine them to be, they will also arrive at the times you wish, you don't even need to wash up, it's a magical island see :Smuggrin you can have what ever combination you want, no one will be on the island to criticise or comment.

Does that help?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

ewelsh said:


> Yes my choice @BarneyBobCat I am sure you do things which I find silly, but I wouldn't be so rude as to point them out.
> 
> Well that threw a downer on what WAS a fun topic.


I meant seafood being classed as meat rather than fish was silly . But yes, I do lots of silly things. Many stupid ones in fact.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Willow_Warren said:


> Well I was going to say prawns are crustaceans…. You know just for the fun of it  (But then i write food labels for a living). Personally can't stand them …
> 
> I've been thinking what I'd have…
> 
> Starer: melon with Parma ham
> Main: chicken and chips (kitchen). Just like I used to get on my childhood holiday to Portugal
> Pudding: ice cream with chocolate sauce and maybe some strawberries
> 
> Think I've got a balanced diet there :Hilarious


What are kitchen chips, please H?

You are definitely balanced, two lots of fruit!


----------



## bluesunbeam

Okay magical island i would like to order
Starter: smoked salmon with lemon to squeeze over it and thin slices of buttered soda bread.
Main: fried pigs liver with fried onions and lots of home made gravy, baby broad beans, buttery mashed spuds and fresh white crusty bread for dunking.
Pudding: my mates wifes apple pie cold out of the fridge with cheap own brand strawberry yoghurt poured all over it (posh yoghurt not sweet enough)
Hot drink: coffee
Cold drink: strawberry Cresta from the 1970's - not the current travesty that calls itself Cresta.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Mrs Funkin said:


> What are kitchen chips, please H?
> 
> You are definitely balanced, two lots of fruit!


Erm… it was meant to say ketchup!!! :Banghead:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious​


----------



## GingerNinja

ewelsh said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Ok @GingerNinja
> 
> Your meals will arrive on a plate, cooked exactly as you imagine them to be, they will also arrive at the times you wish, you don't even need to wash up, it's a magical island see :Smuggrin you can have what ever combination you want, no one will be on the island to criticise or comment.
> 
> Does that help?


Oh in that case...

Starter - hard boiled egg, spinach, tomatoes, whole grain toast
Main - king prawn linguini as described
Desert - roast chicken, wedges, broccoli with a side of cheese and crackers


----------



## TonyG

bluesunbeam said:


> Dr Rawlins has some advice for you GingerNinja. Don't know how to post links but if you put ' Empire of the Sun- Cadillac of the Sky' into YouTube; the advice you need is at about 3:04. If you like beautiful aeroplanes just watch from the start.




I got that without needing to Google, lol


----------



## Jaf

@Cully please can you turn off the rain? The rain dance has been too successful and the cats and I are bored with yucky weather. Still on drought order though and everything is filthy, even the walls.

Also gas bottle delivery drivers are on strike and I'm about to run out of gas. Eeeep.


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> @Cully please can you turn off the rain? The rain dance has been too successful and the cats and I are bored with yucky weather. Still on drought order though and everything is filthy, even the walls.
> 
> Also gas bottle delivery drivers are on strike and I'm about to run out of gas. Eeeep.


Ok rain dancing cats have moved on now. They're like Mary Poppins and go where needed.
Sorry, I don't have any feline delivery drivers to help. Hope your gas lasts until the strike is over.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So this morning I was looking for my car keys, couldn't find them. 

We searched and searched and then we found them. In the ignition of the car from when I'd got home yesterday (!!). Good job we didn't go out or anything (we did, hahaha!).

Honestly, I'm a total doofus. On the plus side, we live somewhere very quiet.


----------



## oliviarussian

I miss Chillminx so much still


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Me too @oliviarussian I can hardly believe it's been a year since she died. I miss her dreadfully too xx


----------



## popcornsmum

When I see old threads pop up with Chillminxs name I suddenly forget for a second and then remember she's no longer here  Bless her.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> So this morning I was looking for my car keys, couldn't find them.
> 
> We searched and searched and then we found them. In the ignition of the car from when I'd got home yesterday (!!). Good job we didn't go out or anything (we did, hahaha!).
> 
> Honestly, I'm a total doofus. On the plus side, we live somewhere very quiet.


Well at least you didn't leave them in your front door overnight where they could be quite clearly be seen from the road like I did once  Luckily I have a very good neighbour who saw them on her way to work the following morning and kept ringing my doorbell until I answered (I was in the shower at the time )



oliviarussian said:


> I miss Chillminx so much still


Me too  I often read a post from a new member with a problem and think to myself "Chillminx would have the answer".


----------



## Willow_Warren

I got a text from my neighbour the other week “did you mean to leave your front door open?”…


Erm… I’d been loading the car and left in a bit of a rush in the end!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Glad it’s not just me does daft things then!


----------



## Cully

Yes it's hard to believe it's been a year since we lost dear chillminx (Stef) and I often look back to her advice. What a legacy she left.


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Glad it's not just me does daft things then!


Oh @Mrs Funkin daft should be my middle name, one of my favourites is leaving my handbag on the roof of the car but worse when people in the street started waving at me, I waved back :Happy

I miss Stef most mornings listening to classic FM especially her beloved J.S Bach


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Oh @Mrs Funkin daft should be my middle name, one of my favourites is leaving my handbag on the roof of the car but worse when people in the street started waving at me, I waved back :Happy
> 
> I miss Stef most mornings listening to classic FM especially her beloved J.S Bach


Do you loop the handles of your handbag over your arm like the Queen?


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> Do you loop the handles of your handbag over your arm like the Queen?


Of course :Smuggrin


----------



## Willow_Warren

Hoping the link works as I'm not good with YouTube.

Jumping in the field for the first time this year on my favourite pony…. So lucky…


----------



## GingerNinja

Lovely day and gorgeous horse ( you're not too bad either)


----------



## ewelsh

Willow_Warren said:


> Hoping the link works as I'm not good with YouTube.
> 
> Jumping in the field for the first time this year on my favourite pony…. So lucky…


Oh well done, the first jump is always scary. Lovely pony


----------



## Charity

That's a lovely video @Willow Warren


----------



## Ringypie

Willow_Warren said:


> Hoping the link works as I'm not good with YouTube.
> 
> Jumping in the field for the first time this year on my favourite pony…. So lucky…


How lovely! Is it your pony?

I miss jumping so much but my dear old chap is 26 now so he mostly bums around in the field stuffing his face with grass, getting muddy and bragging to the mares!


----------



## TriTri

Has anyone followed their cat with a drone?! They are selling them on tv at the moment and the thought of following Max with one when he’s on a walkabout made me chuckle :Hilarious. 

I think they are the most annoying things ever:Snaphappy:Snaphappy:Snaphappy:Snaphappy:Snaphappy:Snaphappy.


----------



## bluesunbeam

TriTri said:


> Has anyone followed their cat with a drone?! They are selling them on tv at the moment and the thought of following Max with one when he's on a walkabout made me chuckle :Hilarious.


 It would be fascinating and probably a bit worrying at the same time if we could see what they got up to  I know that my current two,Smudge and Riddler, are not real explorers and the drone would just be hovering over my garden most of the time.However if my handsome Orca was still alive i would definitely like to follow him on his peregrinations. I once spotted a cat trotting along the pavement that i thought had very a similar markings to his unusual black and white pattern as i was driving home early morning from a night shift. As i drew level with the cat i was shocked to see that it was Orca as i was over a mile from my house. I pulled up and called him but all i got in return was a brief look and an uninterested meow and then he carried on down the pathway on his adventure


----------



## Willow_Warren

Ringypie said:


> How lovely! Is it your pony?
> 
> I miss jumping so much but my dear old chap is 26 now so he mostly bums around in the field stuffing his face with grass, getting muddy and bragging to the mares!


sadly not my pony, he belongs to the riding school! He's an amazing horse for a riding school, I'm so lucky. Must have been riding him for about 8 years now, he's 18 which is hard to believe!

Ringo always looks fabulous in his photos… good to hear he's still doing well.

Off riding again today… wonder who I'll be on…
I've thought about getting a share or part loan but I'm not sure I have time and I'm not confident enough to approach anyone or reply to adverts


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> Has anyone followed their cat with a drone?! They are selling them on tv at the moment and the thought of following Max with one when he's on a walkabout made me chuckle :Hilarious.
> 
> I think they are the most annoying things ever:Snaphappy:Snaphappy:Snaphappy:Snaphappy:Snaphappy:Snaphappy.


I think they are very useful in the right hands. I have seen them used in search and rescue. It's amazing.


----------



## Ringypie

Willow_Warren said:


> sadly not my pony, he belongs to the riding school! He's an amazing horse for a riding school, I'm so lucky. Must have been riding him for about 8 years now, he's 18 which is hard to believe!
> 
> Ringo always looks fabulous in his photos… good to hear he's still doing well.
> 
> Off riding again today… wonder who I'll be on…
> I've thought about getting a share or part loan but I'm not sure I have time and I'm not confident enough to approach anyone or reply to adverts


I hope you have a lovely day, it's super weather again down here. 
Do you help out at the school? If not it's a great way to learn about horse care before taking the next step (sorry if I'm teaching you to suck eggs!). Would they let you part loan one of theirs perhaps over the winter when they might be less busy? Then you would see what it's like while being in a familiar place.
If you can find the right share it can be a great experience - but it's finding one that works that can be the problem!


----------



## ewelsh

Willow_Warren said:


> sadly not my pony, he belongs to the riding school! He's an amazing horse for a riding school, I'm so lucky. Must have been riding him for about 8 years now, he's 18 which is hard to believe!
> 
> Ringo always looks fabulous in his photos… good to hear he's still doing well.
> 
> Off riding again today… wonder who I'll be on…
> I've thought about getting a share or part loan but I'm not sure I have time and I'm not confident enough to approach anyone or reply to adverts


Agree with @Ringypie volunteer to help out if they will let you, all hands to the deck at busy times will be well received and you will learn so much, in my teens I shared my pony, it was a brilliant set up, if one was I'll the other would cover.


----------



## TriTri

bluesunbeam said:


> It would be fascinating and probably a bit worrying at the same time if we could see what they got up to  I know that my current two,Smudge and Riddler, are not real explorers and the drone would just be hovering over my garden most of the time.However if my handsome Orca was still alive i would definitely like to follow him on his peregrinations. I once spotted a cat trotting along the pavement that i thought had very a similar markings to his unusual black and white pattern as i was driving home early morning from a night shift. As i drew level with the cat i was shocked to see that it was Orca as i was over a mile from my house. I pulled up and called him but all i got in return was a brief look and an uninterested meow and then he carried on down the pathway on his adventure


Over a mile away? Wow. Orca was obviously destined to live life to full and to have a whale of a time :Brb. (Sos, I couldn't resist that). A few tales to tell there, no doubt, the little adventurer. If you hadn't passed that time, you would have been none the wiser. Yeh, cool .


----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> I think they are very useful in the right hands. I have seen them used in search and rescue. It's amazing.


That's good. They are probably useful for finding cats stuck up trees (or people of course). They mentioned it's the only one that doesn't require a licence, so I'm pleased most require a licence. Invasion of privacy when they hover above your garden though.


----------



## GingerNinja

This year's cows have just arrived in the meadow 

Will have to make friends later... at the moment they're just running around exploring their new home :Happy


----------



## Charity

Our vets are asking clients if they have any unwanted pet carriers they could donate to them to go to Ukraine for the thousands of pets being rescued. My OH had a rummage in the loft and found an older one and one of my newer ones we don't need which I delivered today.


----------



## lullabydream

Charity said:


> Our vets are asking clients if they have any unwanted pet carriers they could donate to them to go to Ukraine for the thousands of pets being rescued. My OH had a rummage in the loft and found an older one and one of my newer ones we don't need which I delivered today.


Our vets are doing the same sadly I couldn't donate as mine broke so had to get a new one.


----------



## Jaf

Still raining. Doors getting hard to open/close. Can someone knit me a huge brolly?

Managed to get 1 bottle of gas today. Yay.


----------



## TonyG

GingerNinja said:


> This year's cows have just arrived in the meadow
> 
> Will have to make friends later... at the moment they're just running around exploring their new home :Happy
> View attachment 486117


Bullocks?


----------



## bluesunbeam

Tony Gussin said:


> Bullocks?


 No, i think GingerNinja is telling the truth Tony


----------



## TonyG

bluesunbeam said:


> No, i think GingerNinja is telling the truth Tony




I mean they look more like bullocks


----------



## bluesunbeam

Tony Gussin said:


> I mean they look more like bullocks


 Sorry Tony i've mislaid my specs and am having trouble reading the posts and seeing the keyboard properly - but i have to be honest with you and advise you to see a specialist if your bullocks look like that :Jawdrop


----------



## TonyG

bluesunbeam said:


> Sorry Tony i've mislaid my specs and am having trouble reading the posts and seeing the keyboard properly - but i have to be honest with you and advise you to see a specialist if your bullocks look like that :Jawdrop


----------



## GingerNinja

Tony Gussin said:


> Bullocks?


Not got that close yet! They will be steers (castrated bulls) or heffers (females that have not had calf). I have been educated by the farmer last year after I kept calling them cows  surely they are still cows?


----------



## ewelsh

Oh I love COWS I repeat COWS too @GingerNinja such curious friendly animals :Smuggrin


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Still raining. Doors getting hard to open/close. Can someone knit me a huge brolly?
> 
> Managed to get 1 bottle of gas today. Yay.


Oops, you dare not plane the doors or you end up with howling gales through them long after the rain has stopped.
Brolly? Sounds more like you need a tarp.
Glad you managed to get some gas though.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Our for a walk this morning trying a new route when I came across this sign :Nailbiting


----------



## TonyG

GingerNinja said:


> Not got that close yet! They will be steers (castrated bulls) or heffers (females that have not had calf). I have been educated by the farmer last year after I kept calling them cows  surely they are still cows?


They look like steers from what I can tell from the picture.
I didn't want to confuse the forum further by talking about steers and heifers


----------



## Jaf

Cully said:


> Oops, you dare not plane the doors or you end up with howling gales through them long after the rain has stopped.
> Brolly? Sounds more like you need a tarp.
> Glad you managed to get some gas though.


Yes I've made that mistake before, unfortunately! I'm a very poor carpenter.

The cafes have these clear plastic wind down things. Bit like a tent? Brilliant idea.


----------



## GingerNinja

Willow_Warren said:


> Our for a walk this morning trying a new route when I came across this sign :Nailbiting
> 
> View attachment 486205


Did you chance it?


----------



## ewelsh

GingerNinja said:


> Did you chance it?


From past experience I wouldn't risk it, I have never run so fast in my life :Hilarious


----------



## Willow_Warren

GingerNinja said:


> Did you chance it?


well it was a huge field… I had a good look and didn't see any bull… so I chanced it!!!

couple of fields along and I came across these beauties and wished them a happy Mother's Day!










12.5 mile walk and met a few horses and ponies.. a few of which wanted a hug!!!

H x


----------



## TonyG

Willow_Warren said:


> well it was a huge field… I had a good look and didn't see any bull… so I chanced it!!!
> 
> couple of fields along and I came across these beauties and wished them a happy Mother's Day!
> 
> View attachment 486233
> 
> 
> 12.5 mile walk and met a few horses and ponies.. a few of which wanted a hug!!!
> 
> H x


Just to say, cows with calves can also be very aggressive.
It's not hard and fast and some are fine, but if you had a dog with you it might be another story (even if the dog was very well behaved).

Btw, in that situation, let the dog go. They've got more chance of running away from cattle than we have!


----------



## TonyG




----------



## Willow_Warren

Tony Gussin said:


> Just to say, cows with calves can also be very aggressive.
> It's not hard and fast and some are fine, but if you had a dog with you it might be another story (even if the dog was very well behaved).
> 
> Btw, in that situation, let the dog go. They've got more chance of running away from cattle than we have!


I did approach with caution, fortunately I didn't have to go past them or even approach them, from where I entered the field I was essentially walking away from them. They seemed quite calm….


----------



## TonyG

Tony Gussin said:


> View attachment 486243


That's a real sign btw, I passed it while I was walking on the island for the afternoon.

Couldn't see a bull but it might have been one of those ninja bulls! 
Anyway, it was a big field and I'd have been lucky to make it in 10 minutes, never mind seconds!


----------



## TonyG

Willow_Warren said:


> I did approach with caution, fortunately I didn't have to go past them or even approach them, from where I entered the field I was essentially walking away from them. They seemed quite calm….


Fair enough. They're usually fine anyway, but just occasionally… and usually with dogs


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've slept so badly the last three nights, worrying about something from work. I had to ring in today to check if all was well, I couldn't face another night worrying - and now yet another colleague thinks I'm demented  

Honestly. I wish I was someone that could turn their brain off.


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've slept so badly the last three nights, worrying about something from work. I had to ring in today to check if all was well, I couldn't face another night worrying - and now yet another colleague thinks I'm demented
> 
> Honestly. I wish I was someone that could turn their brain off.


Oh bless you, though I am the same!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh @Mrs Funkin i know the feeling… I've just had a week off and it took me till Tuesday to even try and turn off I logged
On Saturday Sunday Monday and Tuesday. I'm now dreading checking what's happened and I should be in the shower by now getting ready

My job isn't even very important!

That's the worst thing about taking time off… going back and fearing the blame you'll get for anything that went wrong or you forgot to hsndover (but then you didn't hand some stuff over because it didn't need to be done whilst you were away… but someone else has confused priorities). Argh… best get up and face it


----------



## Cully

Oh dear @Mrs Funkin , I do hope everything is fine at work. It's very hard to switch off I know.
Even though I don't work now I still worry all the time, mostly over what others would consider trivia, but give me sleepless nights.
A walk and some fresh air might blow your worries away. At least for a while anyway. Hugs xx


----------



## GingerNinja

I hope everything is ok @Mrs Funkin and that no one has messed up @Willow_Warren !

I am with all of you that worry and struggle to switch off  I also worry about work (gone part-time but worked about 5 hours over the weekend to catch up) as well as stupid every day things that are really unlikely to happen and it's exhausting!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've slept so badly the last three nights, worrying about something from work. I had to ring in today to check if all was well, I couldn't face another night worrying - and now yet another colleague thinks I'm demented
> 
> Honestly. I wish I was someone that could turn their brain off.


Before I retired I had a very stressful job so lack of sleep through worrying about something I had (or had not done) at work was quite a regular occurance for me 
Two things I found helped - 
1) I kept a notepad and pen by my bed and would write down exactly what was stressing me
2) Someone once said "When I can't sleep I give my worries to God, he's going to be up all night anyway ! "


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've tried every process to try to sleep when I'm worrying - from breathing to writing down to counting to worry people to warm baths and hot milk to pillow spray to medications to going to another room to colouring in to reading...not one of them work  I've always been the same - I probably shouldn't do the job I do as there is too much scope for worrying. Far too much scope.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well. I found out recently that someone we are quite close to essentially had their cat PTS because she was an inconvenience. I feel rather distressed by it and now feel unable to behave as normal with aforementioned person.

I have no idea why they even told me! What response did they think they would get from me?


----------



## Charity

That's dreadful @MrsFunkin. I'm not sure I could have kept my mouth shut if someone told me that.  I'm surprised that any vet would actually pts a cat unless it was sick.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well. I found out recently that someone we are quite close to essentially had their cat PTS because she was an inconvenience. I feel rather distressed by it and now feel unable to behave as normal with aforementioned person.
> 
> I have no idea why they even told me! What response did they think they would get from me?


That's absolutely awful. What a horrible thing to do! I would not have been able to bite my tongue if someone told me that. I would struggle to be civil to someone who disposes of a pet due to them being an inconvenience.

We had a neighbor back when I lived with my parents and he had the most gorgeous Springer Spaniel boy. He was your typical springer, super high energy, ball obsessed and could be quite skittish at times. Well one day we saw him out walking with a female springer puppy instead of the springer boy he normally had with him.

My Dad spoke to the owner and he said that they had him put to sleep because he nipped at their daughter when she took his ball from him. He claimed he was 'out of control' and 'impossible to train' so instead of re-homing him to a rescue or someone who could put him to work, they just decided to have him put down. Safe to say, we never spoke to the man again.


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well. I found out recently that someone we are quite close to essentially had their cat PTS because she was an inconvenience. I feel rather distressed by it and now feel unable to behave as normal with aforementioned person.
> 
> I have no idea why they even told me! What response did they think they would get from me?


:Yawn Well my face would speak a thousand words. I hope their children don't have the same opinion of them when they are old.

Poor cat


----------



## lullabydream

I know it's been a year of having Ivy around...but today I caught her playing with her plastic straw thingies..all by herself. It did make me smile as all the wiggling I do with them which I thought was to no avail..might have worked!


----------



## bluesunbeam

Bethanjane22 said:


> Safe to say, we never spoke to the man again.


 Can't like your post Bethanjane22 because it is so sad but i do like your family's response to this callous individuals actions.


----------



## TonyG

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well. I found out recently that someone we are quite close to essentially had their cat PTS because she was an inconvenience. I feel rather distressed by it and now feel unable to behave as normal with aforementioned person.
> 
> I have no idea why they even told me! What response did they think they would get from me?


That's terrible. What was it that 'inconvenienced' them so much?

It frustrates me so much that some people treat pets as a household accessory, the same as a hoover.
And if they really want to give them up, there are rescues that will take them.
But I suppose they don't have the balls to basically admit that they're crap and shallow, so quietly slink off to the vets instead.

I'd also hope that vets would thoroughly quiz anyone wanting to put down a basically healthy animal and refuse if there was any doubt. It seems not though 
Or the people just lie and exaggerate the issue.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well. I found out recently that someone we are quite close to essentially had their cat PTS because she was an inconvenience. I feel rather distressed by it and now feel unable to behave as normal with aforementioned person.
> 
> I have no idea why they even told me! What response did they think they would get from me?


:Jawdrop


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I woke up worrying about something this morning so had to go in to work (study day from home). 

On the way I found a cat by the side of the road  I went over to it, a couple of dog walkers went by and I asked if they knew the nearest vet as a cat had been run over. They both said no. Then an A&E nurse from my hospital ran over to me - told me where to take him and we put him/her in my car. 

Beautiful grey and white tabby, no collar, hopefully chipped. Vet nurse at vet was lovely even though I was a bit distressed. 

Go well little one, I’m so sorry your life ended that way


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @Mrs Funkin how upsetting for you, but so so kind of you to take little one to the vets.

Run free little one xx

I think that's my biggest fear that I will run an animal over


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh it was awful E  I’m so sad about it. Actually I need to go and put my bloodied coat in the wash…

I hope that the little one has a chip. I’ve posted to a FB group and it’s being shared around, so you never know.


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh it was awful E  I'm so sad about it. Actually I need to go and put my bloodied coat in the wash…
> 
> I hope that the little one has a chip. I've posted to a FB group and it's being shared around, so you never know.


Yes I can imagine it will be very difficult to shake off the memory xxx but…… if I were the cats owner, I would be SO very grateful you took the cat away from the road and from people walking by staring

Its surprising how many people would walk by! You didn't xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It would have been Esther’s birthday today. The little one was rather like Alfie.

If I believed in such things I’d think she had sent me along that road at that time to find him. 

Oh Ebonycat I do miss you


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Little one’s owner has been found. That’s all the vet would tell me but that’s all I need to know really. I’m glad they know what’s happened.


----------



## Charity

Sorry its been such a sad day @Mrs Funkin, poor little cat. At least the owner can have closure thanks to you.

I miss Ebonycat too, she was always so cheery.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Little one's owner has been found. That's all the vet would tell me but that's all I need to know really. I'm glad they know what's happened.


I'm so glad he had a home. You did such a kind thing you know, most people would just walk on by. The owner may well have been wondering where her dear cat had disappeared to, worrying for years to come maybe. Now at least she/he knows thanks to you. I'm sure she is very grateful. I hope that I would do the same.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> I woke up worrying about something this morning so had to go in to work (study day from home).
> 
> On the way I found a cat by the side of the road  I went over to it, a couple of dog walkers went by and I asked if they knew the nearest vet as a cat had been run over. They both said no. Then an A&E nurse from my hospital ran over to me - told me where to take him and we put him/her in my car.
> 
> Beautiful grey and white tabby, no collar, hopefully chipped. Vet nurse at vet was lovely even though I was a bit distressed.
> 
> Go well little one, I'm so sorry your life ended that way


so very, very sad  but I am glad that you were able to help MrsF.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww the poor young woman who the cat belonged to has been alerted to my FB message. RIP Monty - he’s much whiter than I remembered, funny isn’t it how your brain confuses things. I didn’t really see his front though, only his side and back. She said the vets let her go in to cuddle him, thank goodness.


----------



## Nealh

R.I.P Monty, good to know the owner was found.
I have a Monty who visits from two doors down a lovely white and grey boy, he was mates with my late button.
Mr Tom kind of tolerates him to a point but generally it is an uneasy stand off.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I spoke to his Human earlier, she rang me for some more details. Oh bless her little heart, he was only eight months old  

Sorry to keep going on, I'm just gutted.


----------



## Nealh

Mrs.F you carried out a caring act, though poor monty was fatally killed he wasn't left to become just a road kill to be smashed to bits again and again or become prey to a fox or other scavenger. Your act/intervention at least meant his owner at least knew what had happened to him and she did mange to say a final goodbye.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> I spoke to his Human earlier, she rang me for some more details. Oh bless her little heart, he was only eight months old
> 
> Sorry to keep going on, I'm just gutted.


Oh that's so sad. Poor baby.


----------



## TonyG

It’s horrible but you did the best you could for him 

That’s my worst fear, that I’ll run over someone’s pet, especially a cat.
I’m always hyper aware when driving through built up areas at night, not that I go over the speed limit, usually do 20-25.
It has helped because on at least two occasions a cat has appeared from under a car and I’ve been able to slow down more or stop if needs be.


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> I spoke to his Human earlier, she rang me for some more details. Oh bless her little heart, he was only eight months old
> 
> Sorry to keep going on, I'm just gutted.


8 months  why do people let them out so young! You wouldn't let a toddler out to roam would you.

Well I hope this owner with her next cat keeps it indoors, harsh horrible lesson to learn and poor Monty suffered for it


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know. She said her next cat would be indoor. It’s a horrid lesson to learn for her


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney has broken into the pantry and ate his way into a bag of Chorizo thins. Ingredients include paprika and garlic  I didn't even like them, wish I had got rid. Bloody little menace is an actual cat burglar - if only I could train him to steal diamonds! 24hrs of watching him like a hawk now to make sure he's ok


----------



## Charity

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney has broken into the pantry and ate his way into a bag of Chorizo thins. Ingredients include paprika and garlic  I didn't even like them, wish I had got rid. Bloody little menace is an actual cat burglar - if only I could train him to steal diamonds! 24hrs of watching him like a hawk now to make sure he's ok


Ooops! Hope they don't make you sick Barney :Yuck


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Charity said:


> Ooops! Hope they don't make you sick Barney :Yuck


He seems fine. I'm most worried about the garlic. He was loving them - had to fight to get them out of his mouth! He's a little monster


----------



## Bertie'sMum

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney has broken into the pantry and ate his way into a bag of Chorizo thins. Ingredients include paprika and garlic  I didn't even like them, wish I had got rid. Bloody little menace is an actual cat burglar - if only I could train him to steal diamonds! 24hrs of watching him like a hawk now to make sure he's ok


Well at best you can expect some smelly poops and a vomit or two - at worst it might mean a trip to the emergency vet 

https://justcatsclinic.com/toxicity-in-the-home-whats-lurking-in-the-kitchen/
_"If eaten in large quantities, onions and garlic can cause damage to red blood cells, even resulting in anemia. However, *small quantities of onion powder or garlic powder can be toxic to your cat because of how concentrated they are*. Be careful of soup mixes, crackers and chips, and sauces."_


----------



## Willow_Warren

Oh…, Barney!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Barney  you do know how to worry your dad don’t you? 

Hope all is well and he’s not poorly overnight, BBC.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Minus 6!!! Crazy!!! I'm off for a walk though..

move finished my 100 miles for March challenge with 164.28 miles (counted walks not total steps) and raised -£130 for mind. I'm kind of proud of myself… (even if I do say so myself)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Wowsers @Willow_Warren thats brilliant! The mileage total and the raising money. You are right to be proud of yourself


----------



## BarneyBobCat

So miraculously Barney has been fine - no signs of illness at all. Unlike my wife who has tested positive for covid today


----------



## Charity

Well done @Willow Warren, that's brilliant.

Oh dear @BarneyBobCat, if its not one, it's t'other. Glad Barney's OK, obviously got a strong stomach. Hope you don't catch Covid. Get well soon Mrs BBC.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Gives me an excuse to isolate watching the football this afternoon


----------



## TriTri

Naughty Barney , but so pleased you’re ok :Cat . ‘Hope your wife gets better soon.


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> So miraculously Barney has been fine - no signs of illness at all. Unlike my wife who has tested positive for covid today


Glad Barney is fine after all that worry.
That's not so good about your better half (don't correct me), so send her my best wishes it's just a mold dose and she'll be tight as rain asap.
Hope you enjoyed the footie. As if you needed an excuse.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Barney, thank goodness you are okay - I hope your Mum is okay with the Dreaded Lurgy.


----------



## ewelsh

Willow_Warren said:


> View attachment 486783
> 
> 
> Minus 6!!! Crazy!!! I'm off for a walk though..
> 
> move finished my 100 miles for March challenge with 164.28 miles (counted walks not total steps) and raised -£130 for mind. I'm kind of proud of myself… (even if I do say so myself)


Big pat in the back @Willow_Warren well done


----------



## Cully

Cully said:


> Glad Barney is fine after all that worry.
> That's not so good about your better half (don't correct me), so send her my best wishes it's just a mold dose and she'll be tight as rain asap.
> Hope you enjoyed the footie. As if you needed an excuse.


:Arghh'mold dose', 'tight as rain':Banghead. I was very very tired:Shamefullyembarrased, sorry!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

URGH! I need a new job. Up in the middle of the night worrying...again.


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> URGH! I need a new job. Up in the middle of the night worrying...again.


Oh bless you.

Hope your job gets better soon and you can go somewhat home and not take your work home so to speak, easier said than done I know


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you @lullabydream I am working on my coping strategies...


----------



## slartibartfast

The mad skills of the devoted cat slave!
I had a little accident at night, trying to drink some tea. It was standing on the shelf above the bed and of course I've managed to spill it all on myself and the bed. But not a single drop on Potter, he was sleeping next to me.
I'm a good slave!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Too early to put up my Easter wreath? Nahhhh....it's on the door  Tempted to make some Easter bunting...any excuse for bunting!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We’ve cancelled our Ocado. Everything is flying up in price, I’m doing a lot of shopping in other, cheaper places and we have eight places (Tesco, M&S, sainsburys, Lidl, Aldi, Iceland, Home Bargains, b&m) within a mile along a dual carriageway, plus Morrisons and Asda on the way home from work. I can’t ever order cat food from Ocado due to the batch number issue and they don’t have cats best litter in stock ever now, due to the separation from Fetch. 

So I shall be using my Trolley app more so I can see where is best for what  If I wasn’t trying to plan for retirement, it wouldn’t be so tight but with putting extra into my pension (I’d better live long enough to reap some of the benefit!) I am trying to save as much as we can. 

If other folk are struggling with pennies and do have the choice to go to different shops, Trolley.co.uk is very useful. I told my mother about it and she’s quite addicted now, haha.


----------



## slartibartfast

The Morningstars are having a crazy game of hockey. I gave them the plastic cap from their finished water bottle, the big 5 liters one, and they went crazy. Such little thing keeps them entertained for hours, just as a toilet paper roll or those paper bands from skeins of yarn.


----------



## lullabydream

Thanks for the tip about trolley, will probably come in useful for us. We tend to go to Lidls, top ups at Tesco have a few other shops like B and Ms and Herons so I do pick up what I can from there. Also have a shop with near to the date items, it obviously won't be on the app but they have had some cat food by Wainwright's, and some other bits that have been worth trying there.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> We've cancelled our Ocado. Everything is flying up in price, I'm doing a lot of shopping in other, cheaper places and we have eight places (Tesco, M&S, sainsburys, Lidl, Aldi, Iceland, Home Bargains, b&m) within a mile along a dual carriageway, plus Morrisons and Asda on the way home from work. I can't ever order cat food from Ocado due to the batch number issue and they don't have cats best litter in stock ever now, due to the separation from Fetch.
> 
> So I shall be using my Trolley app more so I can see where is best for what  If I wasn't trying to plan for retirement, it wouldn't be so tight but with putting extra into my pension (I'd better live long enough to reap some of the benefit!) I am trying to save as much as we can.
> 
> If other folk are struggling with pennies and do have the choice to go to different shops, Trolley.co.uk is very useful. I told my mother about it and she's quite addicted now, haha.


Must admit I have seen my Ocado shop price sky rocketing too but I really don't want to start going round the actual supermarkets again - delivery is just too convenient. Im assuming all shops are seeing prices going up?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know the feeling BBC about shops but it’s all bonkers and as I’m literally haemorrhaging money at the moment every penny counts. Last month Oscar cost over £300, before food, due to all his tests as his excess is high due to his age. I’d rather him have his tests and me have to go on a supermarket trip. 

Small example - I have four grapefruit a week which are 80p on Ocado, they are 50p elsewhere…so £50 saving for a year right there  

I’ll be better off when I’ve retired and will go back to Ocado then, haha.


----------



## Nealh

Prices creeping up certainly now, the bread machine small flour packets gone up 10%. It may only be 10p but it all adds up.
Fortunately for now I'm able to get 15% discount at Sainsburys. Scrumbles has gone up 20p a box to £5 but did see singles on offer at 70p each so worked out cheaper to buy them at £4.20 for the same quantity.
Normally I go to Lidl for most shopping or Aldi.


----------



## catzz

I cancelled Ocado too. It was getting ridiculously expensive and also so much unavailable. Reckon I can put up with an hour in Aldi to save £30-40 a week - that’s how ridiculous it was getting!


----------



## slartibartfast

Back from the vets!
Vala needed her asthma shots, she was very brave, she didn't even pee herself, which is her superpower when put in the carrier. Last time we went, public transport was drowning in suspicious smelling fluid...
She had her shots and is breathing easy. But there is another problem, she will need her back teeth removed. She didn't show any signs, eating normally. But the vet says it should be done in a month. My poor girl, I'm so worried about her now.


----------



## slartibartfast

I know that general anesthetics are much safer those days, even for older cats, but still I'm pooping my pants. Vala is 11-12 ( I found her 6 years ago, she was a grown girl then, with a baby bigger than her, my sweet Ash).
Feeling guilty for not noticing that something is wrong with her teeth. Last time she was at the vets, last year for her asthma shots, everything was normal.
I love her so much, she is the best girl ever! She even adopted Dean and she is treating him as her own kid, playing with him and washing him.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oscar has had a GA and three sedations since he came to us (12 and a half when he had his first one) - the last sedation only last month, aged 15. I know it's worrying, Slarti, but try not to. Teeth - especially back teeth - are hard to spot that there is an issue. At least they know now and she can be sorted.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Mrs Funkin said:


> We've cancelled our Ocado. Everything is flying up in price, I'm doing a lot of shopping in other, cheaper places and we have eight places (Tesco, M&S, sainsburys, Lidl, Aldi, Iceland, Home Bargains, b&m) within a mile along a dual carriageway, plus Morrisons and Asda on the way home from work. I can't ever order cat food from Ocado due to the batch number issue and they don't have cats best litter in stock ever now, due to the separation from Fetch.
> 
> So I shall be using my Trolley app more so I can see where is best for what  If I wasn't trying to plan for retirement, it wouldn't be so tight but with putting extra into my pension (I'd better live long enough to reap some of the benefit!) I am trying to save as much as we can.
> 
> If other folk are struggling with pennies and do have the choice to go to different shops, Trolley.co.uk is very useful. I told my mother about it and she's quite addicted now, haha.


We recently made the switch to Aldi and I'm so glad we did. We're not big on branded things so we decided to ditch Asda & Morrisons and try Aldi. I've been saving on average £10-£20 per week on our food shops.

I have coeliac disease so I make pretty much every meal from scratch so have no need for any pre-made food which tend to be "better" in the bigger supermarkets.

We used click and collect in Asda & Morrisons for the last couple of years but with the rise in prices and the rather obscure substitutions, I'd much rather a weekly 7:30pm trip to Aldi when it's quiet.


----------



## GingerNinja

I may do fortnightly shops at Lidl as my shopping is about £30 a week more expensive than it was a year ago when I have to do a big one.


----------



## GingerNinja

Plus bird seed as it seems that I am also feeding the lovely chickens from round the corner now! Perhaps I could ask for a discount on the eggs


----------



## SbanR

GingerNinja said:


> Plus bird seed as it seems that I am also feeding the lovely chickens from round the corner now! Perhaps I could ask for a discount on the eggs
> 
> View attachment 487219


Show that photo as supporting evidence when you go to negotiate your discount


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've just had to pour a bottle of fizz down the sink, as it clearly was past it's best. Serves me right for not drinking it sooner...

What a waste!


----------



## GingerNinja

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've just had to pour a bottle of fizz down the sink, as it clearly was past it's best. Serves me right for not drinking it sooner...
> 
> What a waste!


Oh no! Can't say I've ever had that problem


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha, me neither GN! Or I've got Covid so it tasted funny...


----------



## Jaf

Jackie has started some weird fascination with my glasses of cola. She has a good sniff, sticking her head right into the glass, then rubs her face all over it. Knocks the glass over if I don't stop her. Innocently sleeping now!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

When your neighbour dies six weeks before her 100th birthday…so her family throw the party they were planning anyway  Lovely afternoon eating cake and drinking champagne in the sunshine.


----------



## Charity

What a lovely idea to carry on with the celebrations. Shame she didn't make her 100th. Love her name


----------



## GingerNinja

Mrs Funkin said:


> When your neighbour dies six weeks before her 100th birthday…so her family throw the party they were planning anyway  Lovely afternoon eating cake and drinking champagne in the sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 487629
> View attachment 487631
> View attachment 487633
> View attachment 487635


What a lovely idea. I'm glad that you all had some sunshine to celebrate her life


----------



## SbanR

Some intruder has had the audacity to roll all over Ollie's catnip, then poop in his toilet area!!


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Some intruder has had the audacity to roll all over Ollie's catnip, then poop in his toilet area!!
> View attachment 487785
> View attachment 487787


How totally inconsiderate . What to do now?


----------



## rona

Why oh why do you use those pouches to feed with? 

I'm looking after neighbours two cats for a couple of weeks and tried everything to empty those pouches without getting it all over my hands................so far failed  Stupid stupid things


----------



## buffie

rona said:


> Why oh why do you use those pouches to feed with?
> 
> I'm looking after neighbours two cats for a couple of weeks and tried everything to empty those pouches without getting it all over my hands................so far failed  Stupid stupid things


Put them into a cup of warm water for a few minutes ,the contents should just slip out and bonus is many cats prefer their food slightly warm too


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> Some intruder has had the audacity to roll all over Ollie's catnip, then poop in his toilet area!!
> View attachment 487785
> View attachment 487787


How rude of then Ollie


----------



## ewelsh

rona said:


> Why oh why do you use those pouches to feed with?
> 
> I'm looking after neighbours two cats for a couple of weeks and tried everything to empty those pouches without getting it all over my hands................so far failed  Stupid stupid things


:Hilarious Scissors don't rip, then squeeze upside down from bottom to opening and prey


----------



## rona

buffie said:


> Put them into a cup of warm water for a few minutes ,the contents should just slip out and bonus is many cats prefer their food slightly warm too


  

The cats' have trouble waiting for their food now.............I don't know what they'd do if I had to boil the kettle too


----------



## buffie

rona said:


> The cats' have trouble waiting for their food now.............I don't know what they'd do if I had to boil the kettle too


Tap water should be hot enough or is that not an option since your friends are not at home .


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> How totally inconsiderate . What to do now?


Bagged the poo and hope there's no repeat performance!


----------



## SbanR

rona said:


> Why oh why do you use those pouches to feed with?
> 
> I'm looking after neighbours two cats for a couple of weeks and tried everything to empty those pouches without getting it all over my hands................so far failed  Stupid stupid things


Scissors to snip the top then a dessert spoon to get the contents out.


----------



## rona

buffie said:


> Tap water should be hot enough or is that not an option since your friends are not at home .


No, I'm having to wash up in cold water....................


----------



## buffie

rona said:


> No, I'm having to wash up in cold water....................


 :Yuck :Yuck :Yuck.....Take a flask of hot water with you


----------



## SbanR

rona said:


> No, I'm having to wash up in cold water....................


Can't you even boil the kettle for some hot water?


----------



## Arny

rona said:


> Why oh why do you use those pouches to feed with?
> 
> I'm looking after neighbours two cats for a couple of weeks and tried everything to empty those pouches without getting it all over my hands................so far failed  Stupid stupid things


Are they in gravy? We always bought jelly for this very reason.
I now use tins though.


----------



## rona

Arny said:


> Are they in gravy? We always bought jelly for this very reason.
> I now use tins though.


Some and some. I find the jelly ones worse though the cats seem to prefer


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I sort of massage the pouch, then cut the top off (definitely not tear) and then use a long handled latte spoon to retrieve the contents


----------



## Jojomomo

SbanR said:


> Some intruder has had the audacity to roll all over Ollie's catnip, then poop in his toilet area!!
> View attachment 487785
> View attachment 487787


Hmmm I can spot some footprints, could the culprit be human? ompus:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Some intruder has had the audacity to roll all over Ollie's catnip, then poop in his toilet area!!
> View attachment 487785
> View attachment 487787


The shoe prints must surely be a clue






!!


----------



## Jojomomo

Cully said:


> The shoe prints must surely be a clue
> View attachment 487903
> !!


Is @SbanR trying to deflect attention I wonder


----------



## SbanR

Jojomomo said:


> Hmmm I can spot some footprints, could the culprit be human? ompus:Hilarious





Cully said:


> The shoe prints must surely be a clue
> View attachment 487903
> !!


Funny
You both know they're my footprints


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I made my Yorkshire puddings with a new recipe today - Betty's Tearooms recipe. They were really good. I would have taken a photo but they needed to be scoffed


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> I made my Yorkshire puddings with a new recipe today - Betty's Tearooms recipe. They were really good. I would have taken a photo but they needed to be scoffed


Can you link the recipe Mrs F?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

They use a deep muffin tin so leave the middle two holes empty, I use a traditional more shallow 12 cup tin, so use all 12. I also only use salt for seasoning.

https://www.bettys.co.uk/blog/how-to-make-perfect-yorkshire-pudding

They were super light, most delicious.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Cool thx - its a bit like how James Martin does them


----------



## GingerNinja

For anyone that shops at Pets Corner, do they sell the Canagan and Cheshire cat Garden pouches singularly? I would like to try these and possibly little big paw before getting the multi packs that you can order online, especially as it will probably end up down the loo 
Thanks


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I don’t go routinely GN but I’m likely to be near one this coming week so I can check for you


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(And little big paw they were selling in Home Bargains of all places)


----------



## Charity

GingerNinja said:


> For anyone that shops at Pets Corner, do they sell the Canagan and Cheshire cat Garden pouches singularly? I would like to try these and possibly little big paw before getting the multi packs that you can order online, especially as it will probably end up down the loo
> Thanks


Sorry @GingerNinja but they only sell them in groups of eight, not singly. They are hellishly expensive, the Canagan tins have gone up from £1.19 to £1.39 a tin. I assume you haven't got a PC store near you as you could then get them individually. Their postage is also very expensive unless you buy over £49's worth.


----------



## GingerNinja

Mrs Funkin said:


> I don't go routinely GN but I'm likely to be near one this coming week so I can check for you


Thank you, but please don't go out of your way xx


----------



## GingerNinja

Charity said:


> Sorry @GingerNinja but they only sell them in groups of eight, not singly. They are hellishly expensive, the Canagan tins have gone up from £1.19 to £1.39 a tin. I assume you haven't got a PC store near you as you could then get them individually. Their postage is also very expensive unless you buy over £49's worth.


Nearest is about 50 mins away but I will go if I can get individual pouches to try (especially as it's in a garden centre )
I could get Canagan tins but my two won't eat shredded your foods!


----------



## GingerNinja

Mrs Funkin said:


> (And little big paw they were selling in Home Bargains of all places)


Annoyingly i went to PAH in South Norwich today where home bargains is!

Luna and ginkgo, having been great for over six months, are now on hunger strike for all afternoon meals


----------



## Mrs Funkin

GingerNinja said:


> Thank you, but please don't go out of your way xx


If I'm there, I will check. If you want to PM me your number I can text you what they have if you want me to get any and send them to you? You get 2kg in a small parcel for under £4 delivery via Royal Mail.


----------



## GingerNinja

Mrs Funkin said:


> If I'm there, I will check. If you want to PM me your number I can text you what they have if you want me to get any and send them to you? You get 2kg in a small parcel for under £4 delivery via Royal Mail.


That's very kind of you, I will do xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha! Husband was checking the garden cctv this morning to see which cats we have had visiting overnight (currently there's been a tabby) when we saw this…






Hedgepig 1 Visiting kitty 0

Fancy being scared off by a little scuttling hedgepig


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Haha! Husband was checking the garden cctv this morning to see which cats we have had visiting overnight (currently there's been a tabby) when we saw this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hedgepig 1 Visiting kitty 0
> 
> Fancy being scared off by a little scuttling hedgepig


Sensible tabby didn't want to get piggy's fleas


----------



## Nealh

So fortunate to catch a glimpse of these elusive night timers. 
Last time I caught a glimpse of one in my nature based garden was a dozen years or so ago when I investigated a racket one night and discovered a mating pair, since then I have found a hog bed under a moved shed and the neighbours saw one scuttle through the fence a couple years ago.


----------



## Cully

We've had Mr fox visiting every evening for the last few days. He's been coming up really close so lovely to watch him from the window searching for his supper.
He was lucky as there was a tea party Easter Sunday so got all the leftovers that were thrown out for him. He's been coming back, looking for more I expect.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We had a right menagerie overnight, two cats at the front, a foxy and the hedgepig. Fortunately the fox doesn't come in the back garden at the moment, last time one did it couldn't figure out how to get out.


----------



## Cully

There's a large allotment nearby and we think the foxes live there as they can often be seen with cubs. Sometimes in the early morning the cubs come in the communal gardens and play. It's so sweet to watch. 
I haven't seen our badger lately, I do hope he and Mrs Brock are ok.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> I made my Yorkshire puddings with a new recipe today - Betty's Tearooms recipe. They were really good. I would have taken a photo but they needed to be scoffed


I've been to York today so popped into Betty's. Got a Custard Tart and a Yorkshire Curd Tart - tremendous value for money and very nicely wrapped. Apologies but my wife had to take a bite (x2) before I got a photo of the Custard Tart!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh I love custard tarts. I've never been to Bettys but one day I will do. I do order things for gifts from there and occasionally something might come here for us  Like a Fat Rascal or four at Christmas...


I hope it was delicious, you lucky so and so!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh I love custard tarts. I've never been to Bettys but one day I will do. I do order things for gifts from there and occasionally something might come here for us  Like a Fat Rascal or four at Christmas...
> 
> I hope it was delicious, you lucky so and so!


I am not a cake eater. I like savoury things, crisps, cheese, pies etc. But I ate most of the Yorkshire Curd Tart! Absolutely amazing. I think it was around £4 for both tarts and they were both wrapped in a nice little box and bag so it seemed like tremendous value to me.


----------



## lullabydream

@BarneyBobCat other than eating, did you do the cat trail at York. I presume it's still a thing?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

lullabydream said:


> @BarneyBobCat other than eating, did you do the cat trail at York. I presume it's still a thing?


Ive never heard of that - will have to do it next time. We had a boozy day wandering round York with some asian tapas on top of the Malmaisson for lunch and we hired a motor boat for an hour and went up and down the ouse too. It was fun - but Im a bit foggy headed today!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Talking of Hedgehogs a few posts back - may I introduce my very own Mrs Tiggywinkle  I found her in my local British Heart Foundation furniture shop (they have a whole range of new garden ornaments/planters)


----------



## lullabydream

Bertie'sMum said:


> Talking of Hedgehogs a few posts back - may I introduce my very own Mrs Tiggywinkle  I found her in my local British Heart Foundation furniture shop (they have a whole range of new garden ornaments/planters)
> 
> View attachment 488467
> View attachment 488467


Oooo she's brilliant!


----------



## Willow_Warren

I had to kill some time yesterday whilst I was having new tyres fitted to my car (I was hoping I could eek turn out until my new car arrives but 6 months on still no sign of it).

Now I was going to go to costa as I want to try the kitkat hot chocolate but it was sold out… so I went to tk maxx instead! Where they had these cute little cat bowls (got to be honest not exact cheap but hey ho). My shopping habits have been so much better since lockdown so I hope I'm not slipping back into bad habits again (I left the cute cat mum notebook behind).










(I also got an oil mister and some mini kitchen utensils… all essentials items I'm sure)

H x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’ve had a few cat bowls from TK max - for me TK max is more about them having random things you never see anywhere else  For example the other day in there I bought a suction on mirror for our guest en suite, I don’t want a mirror on the wall in there all the time (it’s my bathroom usually) but if people stay I appreciate they might want one. So that kind of thing I think they are useful for.


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Haha! Husband was checking the garden cctv this morning to see which cats we have had visiting overnight (currently there's been a tabby) when we saw this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hedgepig 1 Visiting kitty 0
> 
> Fancy being scared off by a little scuttling hedgepig


Loving this, I wish we had hedgepiggies, what would Oscar Woo think of all those intruders in HIS garden!

we still have Betty the badger, plus a few foxes who keep pooping on my lawns


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know @ewelsh - we don't tell him


----------



## Bertie'sMum

I'm having difficult getting the cat litter that Lily and I prefer (Sainsburys own non-clumping) - it's been out of stock for weeks now ! Second choice is Catsan which is twice the price of Sainsburys own

However I remembered that the Poundstretcher shop near my Sainsburys had, in the past, been stocking Catsan at a much lower price so made a quick visit there yesterday. At the moment they have a massive 50% off everything if you spend £5 or more So although their current full price for Catsan is £8.99 per bag - 2 bags at 50% was only £9.00  Only problem for me is that they are soooo heavy to carry (they're still in the back of my car until I can persuade one of my neighbours to carry them indoors for me


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> I'm having difficult getting the cat litter that Lily and I prefer (Sainsburys own non-clumping) - it's been out of stock for weeks now ! Second choice is Catsan which is twice the price of Sainsburys own
> 
> However I remembered that the Poundstretcher shop near my Sainsburys had, in the past, been stocking Catsan at a much lower price so made a quick visit there yesterday. At the moment they have a massive 50% off everything if you spend £5 or more So although their current full price for Catsan is £8.99 per bag - 2 bags at 50% was only £9.00  Only problem for me is that they are soooo heavy to carry (they're still in the back of my car until I can persuade one of my neighbours to carry them indoors for me


I know, it's not exactly easy to just pick one up when you nip out for a loaf is it? My usual is almost always out of stock and some of the others are sooo dusty I hate using them.
Hope you can reel in a nice neighbour .


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cor that is a bargain @Bertie'sMum - the poundstretcher nearest to me closed down. I hope you're able to take further advantage if the offer with neighbour assistance. Quite frankly, any financial saving currently is a good thing.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Cor that is a bargain @Bertie'sMum - the poundstretcher nearest to me closed down. I hope you're able to take further advantage if the offer with neighbour assistance. Quite frankly, any financial saving currently is a good thing.


We have 2 nearby and both are running this "Spend over £5 and get 50% off everything" deal so it has made me wonder if they intend shutting either or both of them down. TBH they're never as busy as out local Poundland stores which are always crowded with long queues to pay ! I also took advantage of the offer to get some new hanging woven fence baskets for the garden as my original ones were falling apart. I wish we had a B&M near us but our nearest store is way, way over in North London ! So if driving there any saving is more than wiped out by the congestion charge and it would take something like 2 hours to get there on public transport from here


----------



## SbanR

@Psygon may I please have a link to this. Thanks








I know you won't let me have the gorgeous model and I doubt Ollie would like a rumbustious companion.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

^thats amazing. Would love to know where its from too


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Is anyone else having problems with the forum - the adverts seem to have taken over. Im getting them in double and dont seem to be able to click the menu buttons for some reason


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> Is anyone else having problems with the forum - the adverts seem to have taken over. Im getting them in double and dont seem to be able to click the menu buttons for some reason


I've been having double adverts almost from the start


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> I've been having double adverts almost from the start


Its really weird at the moment - I don't seem to be able to press on menu buttons or post reply - but if I click where they are meant to be it seems to work


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> Its really weird at the moment - I don't seem to be able to press on menu buttons or post reply - but if I click where they are meant to be it seems to work


"They" must still be fiddling with the settings(?).
I still get double adverts on my mobile, but they've mostly disappeared from my tablet. They still pop up occasionally, so tolerable.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m just putting it out there…but I love Harry Styles  :Hilarious


----------



## GingerNinja

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm just putting it out there…but I love Harry Styles  :Hilarious


Oh no @Mrs Funkin !!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know - I just really like his catchy songs


----------



## Nealh

I tried disabling them under preferences etc, still seeing adds popping up. Seems to make no difference trying to reduce them on this site.


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> I know - I just really like his catchy songs


Watermelon sugar...what's that all about?!?


----------



## lullabydream

ewelsh said:


> . I bet the others have made shawls


That made me laugh so much!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

lullabydream said:


> Watermelon sugar...what's that all about?!?


Well I've googled it (as you do!) and one version is that it's about the excitement when you're first with someone and the other version is a bit more "rudey" than that


----------



## GingerNinja

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well I've googled it (as you do!) and one version is that it's about the excitement when you're first with someone and the other version is a bit more "rudey" than that


Trust you with the rudey theme!

I don't "hate" his music, some is quite listenable..... I just find him to be a bit full of himself  But then I suppose most famous youngsters will be! When I say this to my son (who is a wannabe music producer/artist) he tells me to ask in a year's time when he will be famous :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Me? I'm a very straight laced woman I'll have you know GN  

I think you're right about being full of himself, but to be that famous at such a young age must be difficult to handle (I say that in all seriousness) and I suspect that's what frequently happens. 

Tell your son not to wear a pink feather boa with a yellow suit though


----------



## GingerNinja

Mrs Funkin said:


> Me? I'm a very straight laced woman I'll have you know GN
> 
> I think you're right about being full of himself, but to be that famous at such a young age must be difficult to handle (I say that in all seriousness) and I suspect that's what frequently happens.
> 
> Tell your son not to wear a pink feather boa with a yellow suit though


He probably would, he wore pink hot pants when they played at London pride a few years back


----------



## lullabydream

Been awake since 3pm..the nameless cat decided to start roaming all over, even clearing as much stuff away, she still managed to cause havoc and caused things to come crashing down!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Good morning all I have a confession!

i shut Lola outside all night!

So the story started at just gone nine when I tried to call Andre in but he didn’t come… I sat on the sofa and watched killing Eve…. Lola was curled up on my lap which was a slightly rare pleasure. 

i nodded of so fast forward to 12.30… had to move Lola off my lap, called Andre again and he didn’t immediately come in but about a minute later there he was through the cat flap (must have heard me calling but took his time). 

locked cat flap, went to bed, thought nothing of it

wasn’t too this morning where I was enjoying a slight lie in I thought it was strange how Lola wasn’t up and asking for her breakfast… my first thought was that she was poorly. 

went downstairs… still no sign of Lola… then  What if she was outside  Unlocked the door and she came trotting in straight away. 

That was the first night she’s spent outside since I’ve had her (few years now). And it was a cold one the lawn is frosty… poor girl .

i think she may deserve a special lunch x


----------



## Charity

Willow_Warren said:


> Good morning all I have a confession!
> 
> i shut Lola outside all night!
> 
> So the story started at just gone nine when I tried to call Andre in but he didn't come… I sat on the sofa and watched killing Eve…. Lola was curled up on my lap which was a slightly rare pleasure.
> 
> i nodded of so fast forward to 12.30… had to move Lola off my lap, called Andre again and he didn't immediately come in but about a minute later there he was through the cat flap (must have heard me calling but took his time).
> 
> locked cat flap, went to bed, thought nothing of it
> 
> wasn't too this morning where I was enjoying a slight lie in I thought it was strange how Lola wasn't up and asking for her breakfast… my first thought was that she was poorly.
> 
> went downstairs… still no sign of Lola… then  What if she was outside  Unlocked the door and she came trotting in straight away.
> 
> That was the first night she's spent outside since I've had her (few years now). And it was a cold one the lawn is frosty… poor girl .
> 
> i think she may deserve a special lunch x


 Oh heavens @WillowWarren, I hope Lola has forgiven you. She'll probably want to be off on another adventure tonight. Seriously,, it's easily done, they can be out in a flash when you're not looking.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh heck! Special breakfast, lunch and dinner methinks @Willow_Warren

They can be so speedy and stealthy, *swish* out into the night. Hopefully all is well and hope Lola forgives you by elevenses.


----------



## SbanR

lullabydream said:


> Been awake since 3pm..the nameless cat decided to start roaming all over, even clearing as much stuff away, she still managed to cause havoc and caused things to come crashing down!


I'm loving beautiful Nameless


----------



## GingerNinja

Oh poor Lola! @Willow_Warren my real life ginger ninja is always slipping past me, I used to joke that he must have an invisibility cloak


----------



## ewelsh

Oh Lola, you wont be doing that again in a hurry, glad she is ok @Willow_Warren

P.s love Killing eve too


----------



## lullabydream

Sooo... The nameless one has taken up residence in my son's tiny room. So that seems to be her safe room for now.

Anyway, not only has she kept me up all night, he's had to remove the bag of dreamies from his room. I said keep with her. She's forever running off with the bag! So they are in a drawer now safely away.


----------



## bluesunbeam

lullabydream said:


> The nameless one has taken up residence in my son's tiny room. So that seems to be her safe room for now.


 Is Eevee's nose still out of joint about that? 
Just going to throw Mayina, Sennoma and Izina into the mix- all mean nameless in other languages.


----------



## lullabydream

bluesunbeam said:


> Is Eevee's nose still out of joint about that?
> Just going to throw Mayina, Sennoma and Izina into the mix- all mean nameless in other languages.


Eevee still goes in and promptly get hisses or growls towards her if she gets too close but tolerating each other!

Thanks for name suggestions!


----------



## lullabydream

Today, I started off my collection of cat ornament nick naks...so I went to a table top sale, and shop with bric a brac and walked away with 2 cat ornaments, a large wooden cat and a tealight cat holder.

Thought I would find some more things at the local car boot. It's always busy so was so looking forward to it. To find zilch not a cat thing anywhere! Disappointed.

Cat bits are all round the fireplace so need to make that cat mantle piece, but it doesn't sound good as my chihuahua corner or Yorkie shrine!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I wonder if someone can help with Barneys behaviour. He has always meowed at my wife when he wants her to do something but lately he has started punching her with his paw after meowing and even doing a little bite (not an actual bite, just an attention seeking bite). We have no idea what he is trying to tell us. His tail is up, he seems happy, hes not doing anything to me like this. Very odd. Any ideas?


----------



## Nealh

Mr Tom will paw me or sometimes teeth's for attention, no real reason in his case just his way.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Yeah he's not being really aggressive, it seems like frustration to me but he does sort of lash out when he does it


----------



## Bertie'sMum

BarneyBobCat said:


> I wonder if someone can help with Barneys behaviour. He has always meowed at my wife when he wants her to do something but lately he has started punching her with his paw after meowing and even doing a little bite (not an actual bite, just an attention seeking bite). We have no idea what he is trying to tell us. His tail is up, he seems happy, hes not doing anything to me like this. Very odd. Any ideas?


Lily can be a bit like this too - in her case if it's not food she wants then it means "Come and sit down Mum I want a lap cuddle' - as soon as I comply and sit down she's on my lap straight away


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Its definitely attention seeking but we just can't figure out what he wants. Hes a strange cat


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> I wonder if someone can help with Barneys behaviour. He has always meowed at my wife when he wants her to do something but lately he has started punching her with his paw after meowing and even doing a little bite (not an actual bite, just an attention seeking bite). We have no idea what he is trying to tell us. His tail is up, he seems happy, hes not doing anything to me like this. Very odd. Any ideas?


When you say 'lately', how lately? Is it since you wife has been home recuperating?
Just thinking that if she hasn't been so attentive, maybe Barney is puzzled by it, or just saying, 'hey come on, what's up?'
Moo always pat's me if she wants attention. Then glares (quite scary) if I ignore her. Eventually she will jump up and as gently bite.
How is she now, making good progress?


----------



## Cully

Ahem.....! Misty was outside and hadn't reported in as she usually does. So I stuck my head out of the window and thought I could see her white toes poking out from under my friends car. Ah there she is. 
I spent the next few minutes whistling her but she didn't move. Not suprising as I'm no Roger Whitaker:Singing.
I had just decided to go out to her, turned away from the window, and guess who was standing shoulder to shoulder with me, trying to see what I was looking at out there.
Turns out the 'toes' I saw was a piece of white cord. Doh!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> Ahem.....! Misty was outside and hadn't reported in as she usually does. So I stuck my head out of the window and thought I could see her white toes poking out from under my friends car. Ah there she is.
> I spent the next few minutes whistling her but she didn't move. Not suprising as I'm no Roger Whitaker:Singing.
> I had just decided to go out to her, turned away from the window, and guess who was standing shoulder to shoulder with me, trying to see what I was looking at out there.
> Turns out the 'toes' I saw was a piece of white cord. Doh!
> View attachment 489587


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Cully said:


> When you say 'lately', how lately? Is it since you wife has been home recuperating?
> Just thinking that if she hasn't been so attentive, maybe Barney is puzzled by it, or just saying, 'hey come on, what's up?'
> Moo always pat's me if she wants attention. Then glares (quite scary) if I ignore her. Eventually she will jump up and as gently bite.
> How is she now, making good progress?


Before the Op so I don't think its that. Shes doing ok thanks, just taking it day by day


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Ahem.....! Misty was outside and hadn't reported in as she usually does. So I stuck my head out of the window and thought I could see her white toes poking out from under my friends car. Ah there she is.
> I spent the next few minutes whistling her but she didn't move. Not suprising as I'm no Roger Whitaker:Singing.
> I had just decided to go out to her, turned away from the window, and guess who was standing shoulder to shoulder with me, trying to see what I was looking at out there.
> Turns out the 'toes' I saw was a piece of white cord. Doh!
> View attachment 489587


That sounds like me on Monday. I got in the shower, once I take my glasses off I can't see what's what. I was gaily washing when I saw a fuzzy black something in the bath in front of me. I'm always worried about spiders so I hurriedly finished and got out. I was squinting my eyes to see it more clearly and I thought it looked like a curled up woodlouse, we get them in the bathroom now and again. I got a piece of paper and picked it up and when I put my glasses on and opened it up, it was......a dog treat!  I've always got treats in my pockets so somehow it must have got on my clothing and then fallen off in the bath. Duh!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> That sounds like me on Monday. I got in the shower, once I take my glasses off I can't see what's what. I was gaily washing when I saw a fuzzy black something in the bath in front of me. I'm always worried about spiders so I hurriedly finished and got out. I was squinting my eyes to see it more clearly and I thought it looked like a curled up woodlouse, we get them in the bathroom now and again. I got a piece of paper and picked it up and when I put my glasses on and opened it up, it was......a dog treat!  I've always got treats in my pockets so somehow it must have got on my clothing and then fallen off in the bath. Duh!


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Got to buy two new fridge freezers  Utility one is our old fridge (25 this year) so husband has been doing energy tests…and has decided with the cost of things that it will be better to buy a new one that’s more efficient and isn’t going to ice up (it’s frost free but old so not so good now) and the main kitchen fridge has been complaining and the tests show that it’s using four times more energy than it’s quoted as using. I’ve got savings, so that’s okay but heavens above, choosing is so hard! We bought a one month trial Which? Subscription to try to narrow it down…flipping heck it’s confusing. 

URGH!!!


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Got to buy two new fridge freezers  Utility one is our old fridge (25 this year) so husband has been doing energy tests…and has decided with the cost of things that it will be better to buy a new one that's more efficient and isn't going to ice up (it's frost free but old so not so good now) and the main kitchen fridge has been complaining and the tests show that it's using four times more energy than it's quoted as using. I've got savings, so that's okay but heavens above, choosing is so hard! We bought a one month trial Which? Subscription to try to narrow it down…flipping heck it's confusing.
> URGH!!!


I doubt you'd find one nowadays which will last 25 years @Mrs Funkin. We bought a mini freezer recently for Purdey's dog food as she has monthly subscription food and I usually go by other customers comments. We've got a Hotpoint fridge freezer which we've had for years now and works really well. There are so many on the market, like everything, its mind boggling. Good luck


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know! It’s incredible really that it’s still going - particularly as it spent 17 years in a very sunny spot in our old kitchen, so had to fight to keep cold. 

Mind boggling is exactly the right word. Husband reckons with energy prices as they are currently (and let’s be honest, they won’t fall!) we’d have paid For them both after about 3.5 years in terms of savings compared to what they cost now on power.


----------



## ewelsh

Agreed, nothing last years any more. Makes me think of my Gran, she had a cooker which had to be 20+ years old still looked new inside and out. I made the fatal mistake of persuading her to have a new one thinking a new one would be safer. The new one broke in 5 years :Sorry

Good luck @Mrs Funkin I have Bosch from john Lewis, very good customer services for any problems or breakdowns x


----------



## Charity

I agree with @ewelsh, John Lewis are definitely best for customer service. The oldest thing we've got is our microwave which is 30 years old.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cor blimey. It's all just traumatic. The fridge freezer we thought we would get for the kitchen (American style) after much research turned out that when you open the door, how it opens means it wouldn't actually as it widens so much on the hinge pivot. URGH! So we went from Littlehampton over to Chichester to JL (barely anything in there) and to the other Curry's to look at more. The one we are thinking is just a lot of money. I was hoping to spend £500 less. The utility fridge is even complicated when it shouldn't be...but I think we've decided on a Bosch for there. 

Most pesky.


----------



## Willow_Warren

I bought a new fridge freezer a year ago! It’s confusing! But I mainly wanted a large freezer section (not so bothered about the fridge).

I’m started looking at microwaves! The paint on the roof in the inside is chipping/perking away. Plus it’s the one I’ve had since uni (25 odd years ago!). And I’m just as confused as to what to get!


----------



## Jaf

I had a nightmare. I was in a fancy high rise building, all glass and shiny. Somehow there was a gap in between the floor and interior wall and I fell down it, face first. Someone caught me by my ankles! I was shouting for help as the same gap was on all the floors so I could have fallen 40 floors if my rescuer let go.

When I woke up I was upset with the stupid architect but then it occurred to me that I designed the building!!! At least I was asleep so maybe that's why I missed a bit.


----------



## lullabydream

Pixie has discovered where treats are hidden. It's not quite 5 am and she's making such a racket trying to break into the drawer.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Cor blimey. It's all just traumatic. The fridge freezer we thought we would get for the kitchen (American style) after much research turned out that when you open the door, how it opens means it wouldn't actually as it widens so much on the hinge pivot. URGH! So we went from Littlehampton over to Chichester to JL (barely anything in there) and to the other Curry's to look at more. The one we are thinking is just a lot of money. I was hoping to spend £500 less. The utility fridge is even complicated when it shouldn't be...but I think we've decided on a Bosch for there.
> 
> Most pesky.


Have a look on AO.com MrsF - they were the only place that I could one the right size for my kitchen (shorter than most but still with a decent sized fridge and freezer sections). It was delivered very quickly and the delivery guys put it into position and took all the wrapping along with my old one away  My sister has used them too for new appliances and we are very happy with the choice of products and their service.


----------



## lullabydream

Bertie'sMum said:


> Have a look on AO.com MrsF - they were the only place that I could one the right size for my kitchen (shorter than most but still with a decent sized fridge and freezer sections). It was delivered very quickly and the delivery guys put it into position and took all the wrapping along with my old one away  My sister has used them too for new appliances and we are very happy with the choice of products and their service.


Yeah we used them too for a few electrical goods. 
They delivered a washing machine and after they left noticed it was broken. OH said he would say it was dropped at manufacturing place so no idea how it passed quality control...anyway they were excellent at collecting and delivering a new one. Am sure they did it the next day for us.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So I follow Bow Lodge Babies Cat Rescue on FB (the rescue we donated to when Ebonycat died) and they just put this photo on there. It's a sphinx cat called Enzo who is being fostered, he seems to love his foster brother 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Willow_Warren said:


> I bought a new fridge freezer a year ago! It's confusing! But I mainly wanted a large freezer section (not so bothered about the fridge).
> 
> I'm started looking at microwaves! The paint on the roof in the inside is chipping/perking away. Plus it's the one I've had since uni (25 odd years ago!). And I'm just as confused as to what to get!


Well I have a Which? Subscription currently @Willow_Warren if you'd like me to look at best buys for you? Just shout. Convection? Combi? Plain old microwave? So many!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well I have a Which? Subscription currently @Willow_Warren if you'd like me to look at best buys for you? Just shout. Convection? Combi? Plain old microwave? So many!


yes there are so many. Looking for s combi one that includes a convection oven as I've only got a single oven as my main Oven. Been looking at the sage one (currently on offer in Lakeland), but its s big investment so i want to be sure.

i bought an air fryer a couple of weeks ago, just a cheap one (well I only wanted a small one as I'm a single person so only basic ones available in the compact category). I partly bought it as I fancied a new "toy" to play with but so far I'm surprisingly pleased!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think it's this one @Willow_Warren ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

These are the Best Buys for combi microwaves. Let me know if you want the detailed review for any of them @Willow_Warren


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(Yes, the small boy wouldn’t stop shouting again, pesky light early mornings!)


----------



## Willow_Warren

@Mrs Funkin thanks so much! I'll rule out the Sage! Will read the other bits later when I have some time.

My cats are only just waking (interpret as now chasing each other till I get out of bed and give them breakfast), it was me that couldn't sleep.

not feeling great but hope that changes once I get up.  Horse riding at 9 so…

Hannah


----------



## Cully

I put out a small tray of Felix chicken, a big chunk of unwanted Sheba fine flakes salmon and a sliced crust of peanut butter at 7 a.m.
Just checked and it's all gone. I just hope it was the fox who ate/took it and not the cats or birds.
Trouble is I put it round the corner where it's quiet, but that means I can't see it.
Fingers crossed no other animals round here like peanut butter!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I was just planting my birthday rose and trimming some of the underneath spindly hebe branches and there was a little mouse! I don't think it was a small rat, I do think it was a mouse, he was collecting seeds that the birds have dropped from the feeder. He was very cute - but I did have a word or two with him about Oscar and watching out for him!


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> I was just planting my birthday rose and trimming some of the underneath spindly hebe branches and there was a little mouse! I don't think it was a small rat, I do think it was a mouse, he was collecting seeds that the birds have dropped from the feeder. He was very cute - but I did have a word or two with him about Oscar and watching out for him!


Aw that's sweet. I did that when I opened the big bin once and found a baby rat sitting on top of the rubbish eat a morsel he'd found. He showed no fear and it was a lovely few moments.
Lets hope Mousey heeds your words hey Mrs F.


----------



## lullabydream

So, added 2 litter boxes by the skin of our teeth as Ivy just used the one. 
Ones not being used at all so pretty much redundant. The other two are.

Now am sure Pixie had an accident on the floor, we could smell it so I moved one of the litter boxes there. Scrubbed carpet with biological washing liquid. Used the simple carpet cleaner extreme too but could still smell it. I think it got fainter but I was paranoid that Pixie wasn't using the litter tray

Anyway am sat in bed typing as I can't shift my pulsating headache for love nor money...late in the morning OH runs up stairs to tell me Pixie is in the litter box. So I asked him to check it when she's finished so I heard...Well done Pixie, whose a clever girl. You have done both a wee and a poo, am so pleased you are using the litter box. Let me get rid of the evidence...the excitement in OH voice is so touching. He's really become a crazy cat man!


----------



## Charity

Sorry your headache hasn't gone @lullabydream. Well done Pixie. We all get excited about the strangest things don't we.


----------



## lullabydream

Charity said:


> Sorry your headache hasn't gone @lullabydream. Well done Pixie. We all get excited about the strangest things don't we.


Yes absolutely do when it comes to our pets especially!


----------



## lullabydream

A first for Pixie today sat down on my knee enjoying being stroked. She's walked over my knee but not settled. Did it to my son too so fingers crossed she might be a proper lap cat. Ivy lays on you but in bed, never really ventures on to my lap though.


----------



## SbanR

Looks like this fledgling had a lucky escape


----------



## catz4m8z

Very worried for my best friends cats. She was taking one to the vets this morning because it keeps vomiting all the time and is losing weight. Poor thing is hungry all the time but cant eat without being sick, she is going to a different vet as the regular one has been useless with it.
But then she had to rush to the emergency vet late last night because she found another of her cats collapsed in a pool of its own urine and screaming. The vet couldnt find anything wrong so she took him home again.
Thought she would have phoned me by now to let me know how everyone was....kinda worried there has been bad news.


----------



## Charity

catz4m8z said:


> Very worried for my best friends cats. She was taking one to the vets this morning because it keeps vomiting all the time and is losing weight. Poor thing is hungry all the time but cant eat without being sick, she is going to a different vet as the regular one has been useless with it.
> But then she had to rush to the emergency vet late last night because she found another of her cats collapsed in a pool of its own urine and screaming. The vet couldnt find anything wrong so she took him home again.
> Thought she would have phoned me by now to let me know how everyone was....kinda worried there has been bad news.


Oh dear, hope they will both be OK. Hope she's in touch soon.


----------



## catz4m8z

Charity said:


> Oh dear, hope they will both be OK. Hope she's in touch soon.


 Just spoke to her (and told her off for not texting me!!LOL). Cats are both fine thankfully. One is booked in for an ultrasound at the new vets...makes me think I should change vets too TBH. Our old vets told her the only place that could do an ultrasound was in the next county!:Wideyed yeah, right. New vets is literally 5minutes walk away and does them on site.


----------



## catz4m8z

b****cks... Just heard from friend and the ultrasound showed worst case scenario. Poor baby is riddled with lymphoma and there is nothing much they can do (chemo would only give him a few more months, probably with nasty side effects too). Edward is such a sweet friendly cat and only 8 yrs old. 
Just crappy news.


----------



## GingerNinja

That's awful news @catz4m8z 

Unfortunately I have experienced the same thing with my beloved Basil, he was given steroids which helped for a few weeks before I had to say goodbye 

I hope that your friend gets to spend some time with her boy before doing the same xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh poor Edward and your poor friend, too. What rotten news  xx


----------



## Charity

So sorry to hear this, poor boy.


----------



## catz4m8z

I hope she gets some good symptom free months with him before the end. I never really know what to say in situations like this but I know her cats are her life.
(icing on the cake....she got a phonecall on the way home from the vets to say one of her other cats had escaped the house so she is having to go straight out looking for him!).

I know I dont even have cats at the moment (my dogs would bully any cat I got now) but I would love to have one again. I get my cat fix from her cats for now!:Shy


----------



## lullabydream

So today we picked up a very pretty, in my opinion second hand sideboard. I wanted one to store OH's computer junk in. His computer junk is in boxes in the dining room and I just think enough is enough it's needs sorting.

Just unloaded the side board, positioned it in place and said to OH you need to sort your stuff out now 

5 minutes I watched him pick up his boxes of junk and try every which way he could to just dump them in the side board. After a quiet word from me, he's now going through the boxes putting the stuff neatly away and throwing things out of these boxes....and I wonder why my loft is full to bits with his stuff!


----------



## Charity

Toppy went to jump up on my lap this evening but he didn't make it and fell on the floor. Problem was he'd managed to get his paw onto my trousers so dug his claws into my leg to try and keep himself from falling. Yes I yelped. Ouch! :Jawdrop


----------



## ewelsh

Ouch clumsy Toppy x


----------



## Jaf

My communal bin's disappeared. Weird. They're as big as a car so it's not like someone's pinched it! Luckily there are another couple of them fairly close.


----------



## GingerNinja

Jaf said:


> My communal bin's disappeared. Weird. They're as big as a car so it's not like someone's pinched it! Luckily there are another couple of them fairly close.


 How strange!

I was thinking about you this morning, is it really hot where you are?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Poor Barney. Had my parents round for lunch. Dear me they are getting a bit doddery. They are really starting to make me worry as they just are not very self aware these days and their memories are getting really bad. Anyway, my Dad managed to step on Barneys front paws - it wasn't altogether his fault tbh as Barney and their dog Freddie came rushing toward him when his back was turned. I haven't heard Barney yelp like he did before and he is really unhappy when I try to check his feet out although he seems to be walking fine and is currently loafing next to me. Hopefully he is ok, poor boy


----------



## ewelsh

Poor Barney, I know that sound he made, I remember shutting Loulou's paws in a drawer once, never forgotten the scream/screech it sounds as if he has bruised toes.

Looks like your back to nurse duties @BarneyBobCat


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Nurse to Mrs BNC and the actual BBC - life isn't getting any better for me


----------



## ewelsh

BarneyBobCat said:


> Nurse to Mrs BNC and the actual BBC - life isn't getting any better for me


Go on, you love it really, call it exercise, plus you can insist on being nursed when you have a cold, sorry I mean man flu :Smuggrin


----------



## BarneyBobCat

ewelsh said:


> Go on, you love it really, call it exercise, plus you can insist on being nursed when you have a cold, sorry I mean man flu :Smuggrin


Zero chance of that!


----------



## Jaf

GingerNinja said:


> How strange!
> 
> I was thinking about you this morning, is it really hot where you are?


Ooh hope it was good thoughts.

The weather is absolutely gorgeous. 34 tomorrow and it's still cool at night. Perfect really. Cats are very happy but I don't get nearly as many cuddles when it's hot!


----------



## Jaf

So. I had a really stupid moment earlier. Making chips, shook the pan and took one out like normal to check them. Except used my fingers. Both hands too for some reason. Fortunately the washing up bowl had water in it so I dunked my hands straight in it. I've only burnt 1 finger, and that lightly.

Blimey!


----------



## Charity

Jaf said:


> So. I had a really stupid moment earlier. Making chips, shook the pan and took one out like normal to check them. Except used my fingers. Both hands too for some reason. Fortunately the washing up bowl had water in it so I dunked my hands straight in it. I've only burnt 1 finger, and that lightly.
> 
> Blimey!


Ouch, even small burns are so painful. Hope its better soon.


----------



## ewelsh

Jaf said:


> So. I had a really stupid moment earlier. Making chips, shook the pan and took one out like normal to check them. Except used my fingers. Both hands too for some reason. Fortunately the washing up bowl had water in it so I dunked my hands straight in it. I've only burnt 1 finger, and that lightly.
> 
> Blimey!


Double ouch, even paper cut hurt so a burn is painful, Vaseline stops the air getting to the burn so stops the pain


----------



## GingerNinja

Jaf said:


> Ooh hope it was good thoughts.
> 
> The weather is absolutely gorgeous. 34 tomorrow and it's still cool at night. Perfect really. Cats are very happy but I don't get nearly as many cuddles when it's hot!


I heard that it is really hot... That's way too hot for me! Glad that you are enjoying it though 

Be careful, burns are really painful! Scalds are even worse.


----------



## ScrapCat

Tfw you're lurking and come across a bad take. I'm sorry, but I think if someone states that they care about the quality of life for cats, then they'd do well to remember that the process of dying is also a part of life, and consider the QoL during this stage, as well. Surely, if it's within your power, you'd want your cat's last moments alive to be as comfortable as you could possibly make it? I'm sorry, but all the freedom in the world means nothing to a cat that's slowly dying in extreme agony, on the hard, unforgiving pavement, all alone, and exposed to the elements. (It's also a gruesome sight that becomes a haunting memory for anyone who notices the cat and tries to help it.)


----------



## H.M

This is genius.

https://www.instagram.com/reel/Cd3-pUyg26p/?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


----------



## ScrapCat

Coming across this has thoroughly messed me up for at least a week. That poor little kitty.  And I can't even begin to imagine how upset the owner must feel.

Think I've had enough internet for tonight.

(Warning: cat death mention)


----------



## Bertie'sMum

For anyone interested Pets @ Home is the cheapest place to buy Zylkene  £10 for 20 capsules - Amazon's cheapest is £11.50 and my vet charges £15


----------



## SbanR

Has anyone been in touch with @Psygon ? I don't think I've seen her around since her post about starting a new job.


----------



## lullabydream

SbanR said:


> Has anyone been in touch with @Psygon ? I don't think I've seen her around since her post about starting a new job.


She's not posted on Instagram as she did.

Am presuming the new job must be keeping her busy


----------



## SbanR

lullabydream said:


> She's not posted on Instagram as she did.
> 
> Am presuming the new job must be keeping her busy


That's what I thought initially but hasn't it been a month + since starting it?


----------



## Charity

Haven't seen @popcornsmum lately either, I sent her a PM a few days back but haven't heard anything so she's not been on here. @Emmasian is also missing. Where is everybody?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Also @MilleD and @Maurey amongst other folk...

Hope everyone is okay and just busy bees.


----------



## Maurey

I’m doing okay, thanks for the concern  been more busy at work lately, took on some more responsibility as I’m going through a bit of a career shift (doing more analytics and bioinformatics these days).

Took Jum to the cardiologist for her routine checkup, and all is well. Just need to set aside a chunk of cash to get Chips’ dental done and I can hopefully stop worrying about the cats’ health for the year, hopefully get a dental myself lol.

Here are some pics of my handsome kids since I’ve not shared any in a while. Chips is as handsome as ever, and Jum has really matured into her own


----------



## lullabydream

I emailed @MilleD ages ago wondering if she was ok ...heard nothing back. She may have been snowed under with things, hoping someone else can email just to make sure she's ok


----------



## Arny

A lady picked up a cat near Liverpool thinking it looked lost, took him to the vet.
Little did she know it'd turn out he’d gone missing in Weymouth 10 years ago.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I have a cousin, we never speak but in the last couple of years we've texted from time to time. Anyway, I (apparently!) sent her earrings for her 40th birthday, she did nothing for mine, I did nothing for her 50th but today I got my 50th present from her.

Look! It's the Queen! Her outfit changes colour each day  Haha! Bonkers!


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> I have a cousin, we never speak but in the last couple of years we've texted from time to time. Anyway, I (apparently!) sent her earrings for her 40th birthday, she did nothing for mine, I did nothing for her 50th but today I got my 50th present from her.
> 
> Look! It's the Queen! Her outfit changes colour each day  Haha! Bonkers!
> 
> View attachment 491895


You'll definitely have to wear that next weekend.


----------



## ewelsh

Thats brilliant @Mrs Funkin :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just putting these here in case @SbanR doesn't see them in the Jubilee thread as she wanted to see the bunting  I'm in love with the two strings I made.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just putting these here in case @SbanR doesn't see them in the Jubilee thread as she wanted to see the bunting  I'm in love with the two strings I made.
> 
> View attachment 491977
> View attachment 491979
> View attachment 491981


Definitely getting into the swing of things now Mrs F


----------



## slartibartfast

May the Force be with you!
You wouldn't believe what I found in the trash can this morning, brand new (packed, with sticker) Star Wars socks, 3 pairs with Baby Yoda! And they are in my size!


----------



## GingerNinja

slartibartfast said:


> May the Force be with you!
> You wouldn't believe what I found in the trash can this morning, brand new (packed, with sticker) Star Wars socks, 3 pairs with Baby Yoda! And they are in my size!


Excellent find!


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just putting these here in case @SbanR doesn't see them in the Jubilee thread as she wanted to see the bunting  I'm in love with the two strings I made.
> 
> View attachment 491977
> View attachment 491979
> View attachment 491981


Oh @Mrs Funkin how fabulous,  that all looks great, your bunting looks quality shop purchased, well done.

I will get my bunting out today, you have inspired me. Xx


----------



## ewelsh

@Mrs Funkin

Tah dah, no where near as posh as yours but its up. I do have my husbands enormous Union Jack flag which will go up but its too windy today.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hurrah for bunting  It never ceases to amaze me how little flags on a string can cheer me so much.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I loves the Queen me








Eagle eyed spotters will see someone supervising me


----------



## ewelsh

BarneyBobCat said:


> I loves the Queen me
> View attachment 492179
> 
> Eagle eyed spotters will see someone supervising me


@BarneyBobCat would you believe I actually looked for Barney in your car first :Hilarious well he would, if he could :Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

Loving the jubilee decs going up.

I love the Queen too - wonderful wonderful woman! I've just sobbed watching the Unseen Queen and even "enjoyed" Ken Dodd and Norman Wisdom on BBC 4 Jubilee of Music but the less said about that the better…

So lots of celebration going on here. We've started to decorate the house - I've still got a few bits I'm waiting on like a wreath for the front door and some bunting for the back garden and I do need some rope so that I can hang my big flag out of the bedroom window but so far…


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That's reminded me to get out my Jubilee tea towel @huckybuck 

Looking fabulous.


----------



## slartibartfast

BarneyBobCat said:


> I loves the Queen me
> View attachment 492179
> 
> Eagle eyed spotters will see someone supervising me


Gorgeous supervisor!!!


----------



## ewelsh

Fabulous @huckybuck are you a royalist by any chance:Hilarious

I must get my flags, table cloth and napkins out ready. I have even bought one of those ready mixed tins of Gin and tonic plus will make a Victoria sandwich cake and will sit and enjoy the whole procession.

I LOVE our Queen too, long may she reign.


----------



## ewelsh

Libby and Lottie are getting into the celebrations also, I made Union Jack kickers


----------



## huckybuck

Ooh I love those little flags @ewelsh they are fab!


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Ooh I love those little flags @ewelsh they are fab!


Thank you @huckybuck I made them :Hilarious dont look too close


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Loving the jubilee decs going up.
> 
> I love the Queen too - wonderful wonderful woman! I've just sobbed watching the Unseen Queen and even "enjoyed" Ken Dodd and Norman Wisdom on BBC 4 Jubilee of Music but the less said about that the better…
> 
> So lots of celebration going on here. We've started to decorate the house - I've still got a few bits I'm waiting on like a wreath for the front door and some bunting for the back garden and I do need some rope so that I can hang my big flag out of the bedroom window but so far…
> 
> View attachment 492191
> View attachment 492193
> View attachment 492195
> View attachment 492197
> View attachment 492199


That looks so cheerful and patriotic. Love the matching flowers in the porch.


----------



## Cully

There's a tea party planned for Thursday. I wont be going as I'll be glued to my tv as I don't want to miss any of it.


----------



## TonyG

ewelsh said:


> Thank you @huckybuck I made them :Hilarious dont look too close


Lol, misrepresenting the Union Flag, isn't that a treasonable offence punishable by incarceration in the Tower?


----------



## bluesunbeam

BarneyBobCat said:


> Eagle eyed spotters will see someone supervising me


 Demote your supervisor to an averagevisor or maybe even a rubbishvisor BBC. One flag and he got it wrong  He must have been at the catnip.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

The fridge freezers are here and in and being filled now they've settled and cooled. 

We also have a large piece of missing skirting board due to the opening of the freezer doors. Ahem. Husband and his DeWalt multi-tool came in very useful again. 

It's all going to take a lot of getting used to. We've had the old fridge freezer for very nearly 25 years - and whilst the new one is undoubtably more efficient, it's just Not The Same! I really don't like how everything just gets worse as the years go by. Ah well. I'm sure I"ll get used to them soon enough.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> The fridge freezers are here and in and being filled now they've settled and cooled.
> 
> We also have a large piece of missing skirting board due to the opening of the freezer doors. Ahem. Husband and his DeWalt multi-tool came in very useful again.
> 
> It's all going to take a lot of getting used to. We've had the old fridge freezer for very nearly 25 years - and whilst the new one is undoubtably more efficient, it's just Not The Same! I really don't like how everything just gets worse as the years go by. Ah well. I'm sure I"ll get used to them soon enough.


At last. I'm sure you'll be very happy once you get used to them.
I'd had my new freezer less than a week when someone (DS) didn't shut the door properly late one night and I woke up to a huge freezing puddle when I went to make my morning cuppa :Arghh:Banghead. I was not amused.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Could someone please explain to me why it’s nearly June and yet I’ve just had to have Ovaltine in bed as it’s so blooming freeeeezing?


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> Could someone please explain to me why it's nearly June and yet I've just had to have Ovaltine in bed as it's so blooming freeeeezing?


It's probably the same reason I have a hot water bottle in bed. In all fairness we did change our bedding from the duvet to thin blankets as it was too warm, and am not getting the duvet out again


----------



## ewelsh

@Mrs Funkin have you made friends with your new fridge freezer yet?


----------



## Charity

@Mrs Funkin, what make of fridge freezer did you get? Does Oscar approve?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> @Mrs Funkin, what make of fridge freezer did you get? Does Oscar approve?
> 
> View attachment 492417


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

Is it normal behaviour to put together a garden rotovator in the lounge? I have been told I am unreasonable to even comment on it…


----------



## bluesunbeam

huckybuck said:


> Is it normal behaviour to put together a garden rotovator in the lounge?


Yes. What a strange question.


----------



## ewelsh

@huckybuck I feel your pain, just mention the little word " boiler" that should stop his nibs in his tracks.:Smuggrin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hahaha @Charity - he came in to sniff the new kitchen one yesterday. The kitchen one is a Haier - four door thing, very odd as it's an American style but with a fridge at the top and freezer at the bottom, rather than side by side. The utility one is just a Bosch ordinary one, massively constrained by the size it needed to be (and for that read "the size that everyone had until 20 years ago!).

Nope @ewelsh not friends with it yet. I fear it may take some time...I am working again tomorrow, so no chance to get to know it. Or decide where everything is going!


----------



## ScrapCat

I'm looking forward to my first ZP food order arriving tomorrow. Got some Smilla Fine Menu and AvF for Neutered Cats. Trying to add more variety into my boy's diet, that agrees with both his taste and his sensitive gut. (Wish they did smaller packs of the AvF for NC, though. Oh well. Hopefully Jaga _really_ loves Turkey. lol)

Update: It all passed the taste test!


----------



## TriTri

Hi. This lovely little 5 year old female corgi had been reserved by the Queen, but she cancelled her (just over a year ago) when Prince Philip became very ill, so she was re-homed to my sister. She's as cute as she looks ❤ and my sis loves her to bits .


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> Is it normal behaviour to put together a garden rotovator in the lounge? I have been told I am unreasonable to even comment on it…


Hm, no more normal than using a brand new kitchen sink to strip a car engine and flush it through with petrol. 
Yes, the engine block was actually placed in the sink:Banghead:Banghead.


----------



## huckybuck

TriTri said:


> View attachment 492595
> Hi. This lovely little 5 year old female corgi had been reserved by the Queen, but she cancelled her (just over a year ago) when Prince Philip became very ill, so she was re-homed to my sister. She's as cute as she looks ❤ and my sis loves her to bits .


Wow that is one special corgi! Lucky sister!


----------



## huckybuck

Did anyone see Eastenders last night? I thought it was a brilliant tribute to the Queen. The cast were obviously nervous but what good sports Charles and Camilla were. They pulled a blinder. I really warmed to them.


----------



## Charity

TriTri said:


> View attachment 492595
> Hi. This lovely little 5 year old female corgi had been reserved by the Queen, but she cancelled her (just over a year ago) when Prince Philip became very ill, so she was re-homed to my sister. She's as cute as she looks ❤ and my sis loves her to bits .


She's lovely @TriTri. You don't see many of them nowadays other than the Queen's.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I was reading this morning on the BBC about how many corgis that the Queen has had which are descended from her first corgi of her own, given to her on her 18th birthday and called Susan (such a great name for a dog!). She has her final direct descendent now, who is called Willow.


----------



## huckybuck

My jubilee t shirts still haven't turned up so today I am wearing one I got a couple of years ago. Thankfully the sentiment is there..


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> I was reading this morning on the BBC about how many corgis that the Queen has had which are descended from her first corgi of her own, given to her on her 18th birthday and called Susan (such a great name for a dog!). She has her final direct descendent now, who is called Willow.


I read that too, I thought it was lovely. Corgis and Dorgis


----------



## Charity

Feeling rather depressed this afternoon as I got Purdey's insurance premium renewal and I know Bunty's and Toppy's are due to follow quite soon and their's is more. It has gone up from £29 to £42 a month! All these increases in everything are getting ridiculous, we haven't got a bottomless pit of money most of us. We can't change insurers because for Toppy and Purdey, we have ongoing issues. :Meh


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> Feeling rather depressed this afternoon as I got Purdey's insurance premium renewal and I know Bunty's and Toppy's are due to follow quite soon and their's is more. It has gone up from £29 to £42 a month! All these increases in everything are getting ridiculous, we haven't got a bottomless pit of money most of us. We can't change insurers because for Toppy and Purdey, we have ongoing issues. :Meh


I know exactly how you feel - Huck's is almost £100 a month now and I have never even claimed for him for stuff like dentals, arthritis or asthma or anything. He costs me around £150 a month in on going meds like metacam (arthritis) and inhaler (asthma).


----------



## ewelsh

Flipping heck thats a big jump @Charity on what grounds are they increasing?

Huck is worth every penny too, but again thats a lot of money


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I just watched the bit of Eastenders with Charles and Camilla and found it strangely endearing. I'm very sad that the Queen wasn't at the Thanksgiving Service today, nor will she be at the Derby tomorrow


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> Feeling rather depressed this afternoon as I got Purdey's insurance premium renewal and I know Bunty's and Toppy's are due to follow quite soon and their's is more. It has gone up from £29 to £42 a month! All these increases in everything are getting ridiculous, we haven't got a bottomless pit of money most of us. We can't change insurers because for Toppy and Purdey, we have ongoing issues. :Meh


I'm with @huckybuck in knowing how you feel - Lily's has gone up from £26 to £31 per month PLUS now she's 10 I have to pay another 20% of anything over the excess


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> I just watched the bit of Eastenders with Charles and Camilla and found it strangely endearing. I'm very sad that the Queen wasn't at the Thanksgiving Service today, nor will she be at the Derby tomorrow


@Mrs Funkin Do you mean they were really in the show?

I really like Charles and Camila, he genuinely cares and she works so hard especially for the elderly charities


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes they were. I saw a thing earlier about how they filmed it - I don't watch EE but thought I'd watch just that bit. It was kind of like a "walkabout" with everyone in character and they were very good.


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> Flipping heck thats a big jump @Charity on what grounds are they increasing?


I think its because we are always claiming for her allergy treatment 



Bertie'sMum said:


> I'm with @huckybuck in knowing how you feel - Lily's has gone up from £26 to £31 per month PLUS now she's 10 I have to pay another 20% of anything over the excess


Yes, I get the 20% over the excess with Toppy and Bunty which will make it worse. :Arghh


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Anyone having a flutter on the Derby? Ive put a few horses on


----------



## GingerNinja

Only two of the cows are really friendly, the others are curious but nervous. Funny creatures.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I bet there's been some bets placed in the Nanny D household eh, @huckybuck ?


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> I bet there's been some bets placed in the Nanny D household eh, @huckybuck ?


It's usually a favourite Mrs F but sadly this year it won't be just the Queen missing from the Derby.


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> It's usually a favourite Mrs F but sadly this year it won't be just the Queen missing from the Derby.


I'm sure you'll be raising a glass in her honour and remembering all the good times bless her. She would have loved this weekend


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> I'm sure you'll be raising a glass in her honour and remembering all the good times bless her. She would have loved this weekend


She'd have been down for the weekend I am sure. She adored the Queen and would have loved watching all the celebrations of her reign. And of course would have been glued to the TV for the Derby. I hope she's watching it all from somewhere…


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no  Oh HB, I’m so sorry. I didn’t mean to cause you any distress. 

I shall raise a glass to Nanny D later xx


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh no  Oh HB, I'm so sorry. I didn't mean to cause you any distress.
> 
> I shall raise a glass to Nanny D later xx


Please don't worry Mrs F - I should have posted sooner xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(((HB)))

I've a nice bottle of fizz and I've made the chocolate and fruit platter to take to our pal's house. So here's to Nanny D. What a woman.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> (((HB)))
> 
> I've a nice bottle of fizz and I've made the chocolate and fruit platter to take to our pal's house. So here's to Nanny D. What a woman.
> 
> View attachment 493055


Ooh that looks fabulous! And it's still patriotic colours with the blue and white plate and strawberries. I'm off to the neighbours next weekend and you have given me a great idea of what to take lol!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I just found a nipple on tomorrows belly pork joint! I daren't tell Mrs BNC, she will freak out! But I cant stop laughing !!!! !!!


----------



## GingerNinja

I saw a kestrel this afternoon above a hedgerow. Couldn't stop to get a pic as there was a car behind on a country lane.

It's amazing how they hover


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> I just found a nipple on tomorrows belly pork joint! I daren't tell Mrs BNC, she will freak out! But I cant stop laughing !!!! !!!


----------



## huckybuck

BarneyBobCat said:


> I just found a nipple on tomorrows belly pork joint! I daren't tell Mrs BNC, she will freak out! But I cant stop laughing !!!! !!!


Where's the photo???
Tell her after she's eaten it


----------



## huckybuck

Awww just saw the Queen with Paddington. It’s made me cry it was so lovely! What a woman!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Me too, HB. Me too. Bit smoky in here.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

huckybuck said:


> Ooh that looks fabulous! And it's still patriotic colours with the blue and white plate and strawberries. I'm off to the neighbours next weekend and you have given me a great idea of what to take lol!!


Family heirloom platter  It was well received.


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Awww just saw the Queen with Paddington. It's made me cry it was so lovely! What a woman!


Agree, it was priceless. She's such a good egg.


----------



## huckybuck

Oh dear Rod 
Oh dear Durannies
Mr HB said have they been let out of the OAP home for the evening? 

Jason smashed it!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

John Taylor though, HB. Surely he was one of the most beautiful men that ever walked on the planet. 

I actually thought the fashion aspect - and all the images of the Queen projected, with the catwalk show too - was quite good. 

The tree that was lit as part of the beacon thing looks *really* cool I think.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

huckybuck said:


> Where's the photo???
> Tell her after she's eaten it


I'm going to!


----------



## ewelsh

BarneyBobCat said:


> I'm going to!
> View attachment 493155


:Yawn


----------



## huckybuck

BarneyBobCat said:


> I'm going to!
> View attachment 493155


----------



## huckybuck

Well I’m a mess after Charles’ speech too. What a fab evening!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I enjoyed it much more than I expected, though I thought Celeste was shocking (I rather like her when she sings her own stuff). Sam Ryder was brilliant - I don’t like the song but he is living his best life right now and loving it. I love his positive energy. 

Bedtime now, ready for our big jubilee party tomorrow.


----------



## ScrapCat

BarneyBobCat said:


> I'm going to!
> View attachment 493155





Spoiler: Animated Reaction Gif


----------



## huckybuck

Aww the Queen again. The pageant was marvellous! Bonkers but marvellous.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

huckybuck said:


> Aww the Queen again. The pageant was marvellous! Bonkers but marvellous.


The bit I loved the best was watching Nandi Bushell - She's is only 12 years old - fantastic drummer 

I can't find a clip of her playing during the pageant but did find this one of her drumming at last night's concert

https://www.itv.com/news/anglia/202...di-bushell-wows-crowds-at-party-at-the-palace


----------



## huckybuck

Bertie'sMum said:


> The bit I loved the best was watching Nandi Bushell - She's is only 12 years old - fantastic drummer
> 
> I can't find a clip of her playing during the pageant but did find this one of her drumming at last night's concert
> 
> https://www.itv.com/news/anglia/202...di-bushell-wows-crowds-at-party-at-the-palace


She was amazing.

I loved the dancing tables of cakes and Prue's car breaking down. Ed Sheeran made me cry. And Dancing Queen at the end too. I thought the whole thing was glorious…


----------



## ScrapCat

Oh, dang! I just discovered that there's a raw food supplier only a mile from where I live! I could just get a backpack cooler and walk there! :Woot (Goodness knows I could certainly do with more exercise. lol)


----------



## Charity

Lovely afternoon's viewing. Watching the buses was like seeing my life flash before my eyes, memories of so many things. 

The icing on the cake was seeing the Queen again, she looked lovely as always. 

I've felt proud to be British this weekend. Nobody does it better.


----------



## GingerNinja

Bertie'sMum said:


> The bit I loved the best was watching Nandi Bushell - She's is only 12 years old - fantastic drummer
> 
> I can't find a clip of her playing during the pageant but did find this one of her drumming at last night's concert
> 
> https://www.itv.com/news/anglia/202...di-bushell-wows-crowds-at-party-at-the-palace


You should Google when she did a drum off with Dave Grohl, amazing young lady 

ETA, she also was involved in Owain Wyn Evans 24 hour drum challenge for Children in Need (which was also fabulous).


----------



## Bertie'sMum

huckybuck said:


> She was amazing.
> 
> I loved the dancing tables of cakes and Prue's car breaking down. Ed Sheeran made me cry. And Dancing Queen at the end too. I thought the whole thing was glorious…


I love drum bands so my 2nd favourite were all the drumming bands - I think the one from Portsmouth is the same one that I've seen at past Folkestone's Charivari Day parades.



GingerNinja said:


> You should Google when she did a drum off with Dave Grohl, amazing young lady
> 
> ETA, she also was involved in Owain Wyn Evans 24 hour drum challenge for Children in Need (which was also fabulous).


I did see the children in Need performance but didn't realise then just how young she is to be such an amazing drummer - I'll see if I can find the Dave Grohl one


----------



## slartibartfast

Just when I thought things can get any worse... 
I've got text message yesterday that the dogs I'm walking, the only ones I have, are going for vacation for two weeks, starting this Saturday. I'm left with nothing, only a half week pay and not a single grosz for next two weeks. Maybe enough, if prices didn't go higher again, for a few days of cat meat, then nothing. I have no savings, barely affording that meat for cats with usual money, all goes for them and I live in constant fear. And now this!
When I received that bloody notice I started howling. Because calling it crying would be like calling ocean a little wet. First thought was to kill myself, but then my cats will be kicked out to the streets by those two monsters in the house.
I think I'm cursed, everything turns into disaster and zombie apocalypse for me, every single thing. I don't know what to do.
All I have is two frozen turkey legs, it won't last long.
I know some words aren't allowed on the forum, so just imagine the certain F word, starting from the next line and ending few kilometres down. That's how I feel right now, didn't stop crying since that message.


----------



## GingerNinja

I'm sorry to hear that you are struggling @slartibartfast 
Could you advertise on social media to see if there are any other dogs that need walking? I see quite a few on our Nextdoor app.
Please use what little you have on yourself. I'm sure the cats won't mind tinned food for a short while.


----------



## slartibartfast

GingerNinja said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you are struggling @slartibartfast
> Could you advertise on social media to see if there are any other dogs that need walking? I see quite a few on our Nextdoor app.
> Please use what little you have on yourself. I'm sure the cats won't mind tinned food for a short while.


I don't have any social media or apps. I'm sooo medieval. 
I've tried some sites, but the main problem is how I look and how I behave. I just can't pretend to be 'normal', whatever that means. Everyone tells me that I'm 'specific' and show me the doors.


----------



## lullabydream

slartibartfast said:


> I don't have any social media or apps. I'm sooo medieval.
> I've tried some sites, but the main problem is how I look and how I behave. I just can't pretend to be 'normal', whatever that means. Everyone tells me that I'm 'specific' and show me the doors.


I don't get it at all. You have posted pictures of yourself here and you look like a regular person

Am so sorry you are going through this, sending love to you


----------



## Willow_Warren

I know I'm a week late sharing these photos! But he's my jubilee bunting (not very long). I realise i need smarten my door with some new paint for the fascia, new sign and lights









Luna got a new dress (I was a little jealous if I'm honest)




























and there was a little competition at the riding school (the rosette was beautiful and bespoke to the jubilee so a nice keepsake along with a little pin badge)









And I must be feeling brave as here's a couple of photos of me all suited and booted


----------



## huckybuck

@slartibartfast what about doing some leaflet drops in your neighbourhood or putting up some posters in shops/vets or kennels?

keep your chin up lovely and stay positive - sending good vibes your way that another (better) job comes along quickly xxx


----------



## huckybuck

Anyone who enjoys wordle…can you recommend any brain game/training apps to download? One word game a day isn’t enough to satisfy me lol


----------



## QOTN

I do codewords and many different wordles. There is quordle and octordle, both US English and UK English Wordle, which is unlimited and gives the option of different length words.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well @Willow_Warren your bunting is gorgeous - but not as gorgeous as Luna's frock! I too am jealous. Well done on your rosette too. Nice to see you back.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@slartibartfast I beg of you please use the little money you have on yourself. The homeless cats have plenty of tinned food - and get lots every month which you know is coming - so please please feed yourself. They do not need fresh meat - they have good quality tinned - but YOU need to eat.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

huckybuck said:


> Anyone who enjoys wordle…can you recommend any brain game/training apps to download? One word game a day isn't enough to satisfy me lol


Wordbrain. Theres a regular daily challenge and many levels you can work through in your own time


----------



## ewelsh

Willow_Warren said:


> I know I'm a week late sharing these photos! But he's my jubilee bunting (not very long). I realise i need smarten my door with some new paint for the fascia, new sign and lights
> View attachment 493501
> 
> 
> Luna got a new dress (I was a little jealous if I'm honest)
> 
> View attachment 493511
> 
> 
> View attachment 493513
> 
> 
> View attachment 493515
> 
> 
> and there was a little competition at the riding school (the rosette was beautiful and bespoke to the jubilee so a nice keepsake along with a little pin badge)
> View attachment 493517
> 
> 
> And I must be feeling brave as here's a couple of photos of me all suited and booted
> 
> View attachment 493519


Oh fabulous, no wounded you came first, love Luna's dress x

Also great photo in your riding gear, good posture too, your doing well obviously x


----------



## ewelsh

@huckybuck you can do Wordle a few times a day, not just the once.

I do scrabble on line, Scrabble word app. you can be anonymous and play people all over. I just play against my mum who thrashes me :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

I do Soduku online, I'm mad about it. I knew my Maths O Level would come in handy one day.


----------



## huckybuck

Spot the cat
Spot the birdie


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@huckybuck Wordscapes is my favourite game - it's rather addictive!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

huckybuck said:


> Spot the cat
> Spot the birdie
> 
> View attachment 493673


I think I've spotted the cat  but not sure about the birdie !

Lily tried to catch her first pigeon (almost as big as her ) yesterday and couldn't understand why it disappeared when she sprinted down the garden


----------



## ewelsh

I was looking for ages :Hilarious I spotted the cat, watching and waiting for the birdie.

Out of curiosity, what is your bird feeder and contraption underneath @huckybuck ?


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> I was looking for ages :Hilarious I spotted the cat, watching and waiting for the birdie.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what is your bird feeder and contraption underneath @huckybuck ?


It's a weather station and Mr HB has put soft spikes on it to STOP the birds landing on it!!


----------



## huckybuck

Bertie'sMum said:


> I think I've spotted the cat  but not sure about the birdie !
> 
> Lily tried to catch her first pigeon (almost as big as her ) yesterday and couldn't understand why it disappeared when she sprinted down the garden





ewelsh said:


> I was looking for ages :Hilarious I spotted the cat, watching and waiting for the birdie.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what is your bird feeder and contraption underneath 1408336[/URL]]@huckybuck ?


Huck is lying in wait by the fence just to the right of the weather station.

And a jay had been sitting on the fence in the middle but he's just flying off about a foot above the fence!


----------



## Jaf

Last night I woke up in a panic...that my pillow didn't have a pillow case on it. I had to check it! Daft brain.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

huckybuck said:


> Huck is lying in wait by the fence just to the right of the weather station.
> 
> And a jay had been sitting on the fence in the middle but he's just flying off about a foot above the fence!


Well I got that totally wrong 

I thought Huck was a bird on the ground (he's very well camouflaged ) and I thought I could see a cat in/on the weather station (although I did wonder how it had managed to get up there !!!


----------



## ewelsh

Is this right?


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> Is this right?
> 
> View attachment 493755


50% right lol you've got Huck!!


----------



## ewelsh

Trying again. :Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

Actually @huckybuck who is this :Hilarious


----------



## Charity

I really must go to Specsavers


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> Trying again. :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 493763


CORRECT!!!!!
Well done @ewelsh


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> Actually @huckybuck who is this :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 493765


 We have a ghost cat!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Should have taken pics BEFORE I wrapped it all up. Thought about doing it at neighbours but they would think I was nuts posting cheese platters on a cat forum  The fun we have here :Hilarious

















The cheese plate has got olives, pickled onions and gherkins on it and the crackers one has chutney and quince paste and soft apricots which were a bit damp. You can't really see but there are nuts and dried pineapple and turon and chocolate brazils too.

I don't really feel like going out


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Should have taken pics BEFORE I wrapped it all up. Thought about doing it at neighbours but they would think I was nuts posting cheese platters on a cat forum  The fun we have here :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 493783
> View attachment 493785
> 
> 
> The cheese plate has got olives, pickled onions and gherkins on it and the crackers one has chutney and quince paste and soft apricots which were a bit damp. You can't really see but there are nuts and dried pineapple and turon and chocolate brazils too.
> 
> I don't really feel like going out


Yum, my kind of food, love it all, especially the olives, walnuts and figs. Have a good time, these things always turn out better than you anticipate x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Mmmmm. Cheese.


----------



## Jaf

Well I wouldn't eat anything off those plates...but 10/10 for presentation. Hope you had a nice time once you got there..


----------



## GingerNinja

Yummy @huckybuck I had to Google turon as I've not heard of it (and I watch a lot of food programmes!), what was in them?


----------



## ewelsh

How did your evening go @huckybuck I bet your plates were cleared fast.

@GingerNinja I only heard of Turon last year, I had banana in mine which were gorgeous, I could have eaten a plate full. I haven't touched one since as they aren't kind to the hips.


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Last night I woke up in a panic...that my pillow didn't have a pillow case on it. I had to check it! Daft brain.


----------



## huckybuck

GingerNinja said:


> Yummy @huckybuck I had to Google turon as I've not heard of it (and I watch a lot of food programmes!), what was in them?





ewelsh said:


> How did your evening go @huckybuck I bet your plates were cleared fast.
> 
> @GingerNinja I only heard of Turon last year, I had banana in mine which were gorgeous, I could have eaten a plate full. I haven't touched one since as they aren't kind to the hips.


It was a really nice night in the end. The food was lovely - lots of salads and nibbles and the cheese platters went down really well!!! Interestingly no one did a pudding???

This turon was almond and honey so it was really sweet but delicious with the cheese. I wanted to add fruit cake but it all crumbled as I tried to cut it so that had to be left off.

We were there quite late sat in the garden and it was so quiet (apart from us rowdy lot lol) you could see the bats and hear the owls…I bet the other neighbours were thinking where was our invite!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Has everyone seen the new cat stamps?

https://shop.royalmail.com/special-stamp-issues/cats


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> Has everyone seen the new cat stamps?
> 
> https://shop.royalmail.com/special-stamp-issues/cats


Yes, great aren't they


----------



## Maurey

I'm really excited, I'm expanding the cats made to order modular cat tree 

it's going to look something like this, but in different colours, with a cave at the top for Chips.









Some old photos of their current tree, since we're currently in the suburbs


----------



## LittleEms

Ooh @Maurey that looks fab! I'm after a new tree setup, where is it from?


----------



## Maurey

LittleEms said:


> Ooh @Maurey that looks fab! I'm after a new tree setup, where is it from?


Local company, afraid they don't ship overseas. The closest thing I know of that does is Luxucat, though their stuff is quite pricey. Fwiw a good cotton rope tree cat last at least a decade. The current parts I have are nearly 3, and the tree looks like new 

https://luxucat.com/en/


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Has everyone seen the new cat stamps?
> 
> https://shop.royalmail.com/special-stamp-issues/cats


Love these, trouble is I wouldn't want to use them :Hilarious


----------



## H.M

Oreo is being frustrating yet funny it's actually quite cute. Practically every evening for a while now when I call Oreo in from outside for his 10pm bedtime meal he decides to be mischievous.

When I call him he comes close to the door but not close enough for me to grab him basically teasing me. So I have to put sliders on and go out to get him. He starts to do those playful runs where he'll wait for me to come towards him then he sprints and hides under the bushes or cars. He'll stay under for a bit and then run out again while I'm jogging behind him trying to grab him. When I eventually get him he'll let me hold him for aa few seconds then he starts wriggling and sometimes he let's out this little cry. Defeat!

I love that he is finding it fun but seriously though does he have to make me run after him every evening? I wonder what people are thinking if they look out the window.


----------



## GingerNinja

I had a pest control company round today to deal with a wasp problem in my eves, which was 40% more expensive than the last time I had to deal with it in my last property! At least it's done now.

Not looking forward to the temperatures tomorrow, forecast is 33  but Saturday 21.… roll on Saturday


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Watched "The Electrical Life of Louis Wain" today - really enjoyed it, definitely worth a watch and of course its full of cats


----------



## huckybuck

BarneyBobCat said:


> Watched "The Electrical Life of Louis Wain" today - really enjoyed it, definitely worth a watch and of course its full of cats


I loved that film BBC though I sobbed most of the way through it!!


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> I loved that film BBC though I sobbed most of the way through it!!


Oh is it a tear jerker, I'm not watching if it is.


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> Oh is it a tear jerker, I'm not watching if it is.


Tear jerker???? I started after about 30 mins lol!!!! It's just got everything!!! Sad, happy, tragic, hopeful, disappointing. It's the fact it's all true that got me. Luckily the sad bits aren't really cat related because I can't handle those. You have to watch it as it's worth it. The costumes and scenery are stunning.


----------



## Maurey

I have no self-control and ordered some new fabric for the tree as well :Smuggrin my current fabric set is 77, the new one will be 62 
















The 62 looks better on a tree than in this photo for some reason. It's a really nice neutral autumn colour


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Tear jerker???? I started after about 30 mins lol!!!! It's just got everything!!! Sad, happy, tragic, hopeful, disappointing. It's the fact it's all true that got me. Luckily the sad bits aren't really cat related because I can't handle those. You have to watch it as it's worth it. The costumes and scenery are stunning.


Ummmm promise me there are no animal issues, because I just can't handle that.


----------



## Maurey

ewelsh said:


> Ummmm promise me there are no animal issues, because I just can't handle that.


This might be helpful  https://www.doesthedogdie.com/


----------



## ewelsh

Love the 62 fabric @Maurey


----------



## huckybuck

Maurey said:


> This might be helpful  https://www.doesthedogdie.com/


That's quite good to know!!



ewelsh said:


> Ummmm promise me there are no animal issues, because I just can't handle that.


One does die but it's peaceful and of old age. It is a sad bit but it's relevant. I did cry at that but more at other stuff lol!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Just using this topic to see if I can work out how to upload a photo











success ! but it was easier on the old forum


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> Just using this topic to see if I can work out how to upload a photo
> 
> 
> View attachment 573375
> 
> 
> success ! but it was easier on the old forum


Tickle tummy anyone


----------



## huckybuck

Driving me utterly nuts!
Can’t see where I’d last looked at threads so just having to jump to the end.

Hate that its all mixed up. 
I am OCD and need a bit of order when it comes to my threads lol!

I don’t need recommended reading - justneed the threads that were most popular the last time I looked in Cat Chat only!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> Tickle tummy anyone


After a year she finally lets me tickle her tummy but only if she's on my bed ! She jumps up there and performs rolly-pollys as an invitation. If I try to attempt a tickle without an invitation then I get a sharp nip to say "not now"


----------



## slartibartfast

huckybuck said:


> Driving me utterly nuts!
> Can’t see where I’d last looked at threads so just having to jump to the end.
> 
> Hate that its all mixed up.
> I am OCD and need a bit of order when it comes to my threads lol!
> 
> I don’t need recommended reading - justneed the threads that were most popular the last time I looked in Cat Chat only!


Polish language just have a few new profanities, invented after reciting a full list odf the usual ones. Hate changes!!!


----------



## ScrapCat

Posted this in the feedback thread, but I'll post it here, as well. If anyone uses (or can install) the uBlock Origin and Stylus extensions, it can make the site a lot more tolerable to the eyes on PC. This is what it now looks like for me, after spending all morning and afternoon playing around with the CSS. (If anyone wants the code for this, to use or to play around with, just let me know. Though, there will be some elements with white backgrounds, since I have them blocked and so didn't change their style.)


----------



## ewelsh

With you @huckybuck the layout doesn’t work for me either. Plus is it me but everything seems so small apart from the adverts.  

I dont get why the cat chat stickies are so close to our threads, there’s no real definition on the two, very difficult for newbies. The stickers should be a different colour.

I dont see the point of the below Recommended reading either….We have finished them and thats why they are in the past. If its a regular daily thread like Photos, Trvia, good morning thread it keeps moving.



No I really dont like it and just from one day I have noticed people aren’t posting as regularly on it. 

Bring back the bigger older, softer version I say


----------



## huckybuck

I can’t cope with how small the font is. 

I have my iPhone on the biggest font possible lol (and brightness) but it’s tiny. People are talking about being able to change it but I just can’t see how on this site while using the phone.

I’ve added the photos to show what I am up against.

This is the how the forum looks on my iPhone









And this is how an email looks 











I’m also struggling with stuff jumping around while typing (is that just me?)


----------



## ewelsh

Oh wow @huckybuck you can’t work with that. I’m using my i pad which is better but so small


----------



## TonyG

huckybuck said:


> I can’t cope with how small the font is.
> 
> I have my iPhone on the biggest font possible lol (and brightness) but it’s tiny. People are talking about being able to change it but I just can’t see how on this site while using the phone.
> 
> I’ve added the photos to show what I am up against.
> 
> This is the how the forum looks on my iPhone
> 
> View attachment 573445
> 
> And this is how an email looks
> 
> 
> View attachment 573446
> 
> 
> I’m also struggling with stuff jumping around while typing (is that just me?)


Hucky, click in the address bar then press the larger A on the right until the font is the desired size. It goes up fine in my iPhone


----------



## TonyG

Or rather, touch the address bar, then touch the little A and big A and it brings up that drop down window….


----------



## huckybuck

Thank you for trying to help me Tony 😘
I don’t know if I’m being thick but I don’t seem to have the little or big aA in the address bar. I can’t seem to get a drop down menu eitherI’ve got the padlock but nothing to the side of that…would it be better to use safari as the browser and download ad block for that do you think? This is still chrome.

If you can follow these photos you are a genius 😂


----------



## huckybuck

If I touch the address bar this happens..


----------



## huckybuck

@Tony Gussin I’ve somehow got there in a roundabout way thanks to you and Mr F


Managed to get safari, got ad block enabled it for safari (couldn’t seem to do it for chrome) and it works!!!

Also once in safari I could see the font option so made it bigger hurrah! 
Thanks for your patience!


----------



## TonyG

huckybuck said:


> @Tony Gussin I’ve somehow got there in a roundabout way thanks to you and Mr F
> 
> 
> Managed to get safari, got ad block enabled it for safari (couldn’t seem to do it for chrome) and it works!!!
> 
> Also once in safari I could see the font option so made it bigger hurrah!
> Thanks for your patience!


Hurrah! Did you say on iPhone?

Oh, I’ve always just left Safari as the default on the iPhone, never bothered with Chrome.

Or am I getting people mixed up now lol


----------



## BarneyBobCat

My advice is always to use the browser that is made by the manufacturer of your device. So Safari for Apple, Chrome for Android, Edge for Microsoft. Its the best way not to have any incompatibility and be kept up to date with patches.


----------



## huckybuck

Thank you for all the advice! 
It is an iPhone and I’d got rid of safari and replaced with google chrome - not sure why I did but think I was told it was better. But will def take on board use what came with it in future!!!

I also use it on my Mac so guess I need to go back to Safari there too?


----------



## Maurey

Got some pics from the tree manufacturers since they’re shipping today 😁 Another 7-9 days before I get to build this beauty, the anticipation! 🥲 loving the new fabric colour I decided to get 😻


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> Thank you for all the advice!
> It is an iPhone and I’d got rid of safari and replaced with google chrome - not sure why I did but think I was told it was better. But will def take on board use what came with it in future!!!
> 
> I also use it on my Mac so guess I need to go back to Safari there too?


Total geeky thing incoming, but Chrome on iOS is basically just Safari with a skin/template on top to make it look like Chrome. It does import your settings (if you save those) but basically you are just using Safari. So anyone who says it is better probably doesn't know that. Theoretically it probably makes no difference which one you use! I don't have an iPhone, but I do have an iPad and I do use Chrome on it, but as my phone is Android it means stuff can sync/share between the two - and that's the only reason I use Chrome on my iPad.

It's different on a laptop or desktop where Chrome and Safari are actually fully different products.


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> Thank you for all the advice!
> It is an iPhone and I’d got rid of safari and replaced with google chrome - not sure why I did but think I was told it was better. But will def take on board use what came with it in future!!!
> 
> I also use it on my Mac so guess I need to go back to Safari there too?


I think that Safari is better optimised on a Mac than Chrome is, and I believe Safari spies on you less than Chrome does. So if you don't need the whole syncing between devices - and you are fully in the Mac ecosystem then Safari kind of makes most sense.


----------



## TonyG

I’ve had a slight name change 😬


----------



## huckybuck

TonyG said:


> I’ve had a slight name change 😬


You sound like you should be in a band now! Although I am reminded of Gina G


----------



## TonyG

huckybuck said:


> You sound like you should be in a band now! Although I am reminded of Gina G


I’m only Gina at weekends 😬


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I must resist the urge to buy new bedding. I have plenty but I love Orla Kiely and I neeeeeeeed it.

Of course I don’t need it, I can’t afford it after another £185 at the vet today anyway 🤷‍♀️


----------



## huckybuck

Look what finally arrived 🤣


















So far so good - only ran the first mapping vacuum but worked really well - tomorrow we try the mopping!!!

I have now changed my review on Amazon 🙄


----------



## Jaf

Oooooh! Waiting eagerly for pics of the cats riding the vacuum!


----------



## Jaf

Mrs Funkin said:


> I must resist the urge to buy new bedding. I have plenty but I love Orla Kiely and I neeeeeeeed it.
> 
> Of course I don’t need it, I can’t afford it after another £185 at the vet today anyway 🤷‍♀️


I've not seen an Oscar update for a while. How's he doing?

I do need new bedding, worn thin now. Never know how to pick a good material though, that doesn't attract cat fur. Some was so hopeless I put it in the cat house!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Jaf said:


> I've not seen an Oscar update for a while. How's he doing?
> 
> I do need new bedding, worn thin now. Never know how to pick a good material though, that doesn't attract cat fur. Some was so hopeless I put it in the cat house!


I have updated his little thread today  He's still ticking along thank you. 

Bedding-wise we just have pure cotton, doesn't attract the hair too badly. The Winter brushed cotton duvet though, that's a different matter.


----------



## Jaf

Mrs Funkin said:


> I have updated his little thread today  He's still ticking along thank you.
> 
> Bedding-wise we just have pure cotton, doesn't attract the hair too badly. The Winter brushed cotton duvet though, that's a different matter.


Hmmm...bet pure cotton needs ironing. Not happening! I know you like ironed sheets but I can't be doing with it.

So glad Oscar is managing ok.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Jaf said:


> Hmmm...bet pure cotton needs ironing. Not happening! I know you like ironed sheets but I can't be doing with it.
> 
> So glad Oscar is managing ok.


Well it looks and feels nicer if it’s ironed (IMO) but you don’t have to  just go for the crinkled look.


----------



## ewelsh

@huckybuck itching to know how you get on with your robot, do you think it would work on slate floor which is bumpy and lumpy unlike your beautiful smooth floor?


----------



## SbanR

Jaf said:


> Hmmm...bet pure cotton needs ironing. Not happening! I know you like ironed sheets but I can't be doing with it.
> 
> So glad Oscar is managing ok.


I have easy care cotton. The cat hair is easily collected by brushing with a rubber brush ( like the back of a zoom groom)


----------



## Bertie'sMum

SbanR said:


> I have easy care cotton. The cat hair is easily collected by brushing with a rubber brush ( like the back of a zoom groom)


I've been known to vacuum my bedding (using the dusting brush attachment) before washing it, otherwise I end up with a washing machine full of cat hair- especially this time of year when madam is shedding like crazy


----------



## huckybuck

I made the mistake of buying a white duvet cover once! Thought it’ll be ok as will just use it in the guest room. But what I hadn’t factored was when it came out of the washing machine it had little fuzzy grey balls all over it!



ewelsh said:


> @huckybuck itching to know how you get on with your robot, do you think it would work on slate floor which is bumpy and lumpy unlike your beautiful smooth floor?


I LOVE it!!! Only used it on vacuum but it’s a lot quieter than the other vacuums I have and it coped with cat litter easily! It was quick and methodical. Haven’t tried it on carpet yet or on mopping but watch this space! 

I think it would be ok on an uneven slate but I’ll see how it handles going from the hard floor to carpet and let you know…


----------



## huckybuck

I had some sad news today - the vet that I wrote to last year to thank for saving Cinders for me around thirty years ago died recently. Her husband left a message to let me know.

I am so glad I sent her the letter in the end and hope that despite her Alzheimer’s she knew how much her kindness meant to me.


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> I had some sad news today - the vet that I wrote to last year to thank for saving Cinders for me around thirty years ago died recently. Her husband left a message to let me know.
> 
> I am so glad I sent her the letter in the end and hope that despite her Alzheimer’s she knew how much her kindness meant to me.


That is sad but the fact you sent her your letter does give you comfort


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> I must resist the urge to buy new bedding. I have plenty but I love Orla Kiely and I neeeeeeeed it.
> 
> Of course I don’t need it, I can’t afford it after another £185 at the vet today anyway 🤷‍♀️


You make me feel better @Mrs Funkin. I saw some last week which is the same pattern as my bedroom voile curtain. I argued with myself that I didn't need any as I'm rather a duvet set collector but I went ahead anyway. 😋 I usually get rid of my oldest set then to charity which makes the guilt better.

@ewelsh will kill me, she tells me off for buying new bedding. 😄


----------



## huckybuck

@ewelsh omg Deebot is genius 😇

I’ve set her off with her oscillating mop and she’s so clever!!! I told her I wanted her to clean the utility first and then the kitchen and blow me off she went. She vacuums before she mops and when she spotted the doormat she avoided that so she didn’t get it wet!

I just need to train her to go and post my letters now!

Seriously I am quite impressed - last year I bought the most amazing cordless vacuum/mop machine which I absolutely adore but Dee is coming very close to replacing her!


----------



## ewelsh

@huckybuck that’s exciting, glad Dee is delighting you, if she can post your letters then Ill have her do my ironing ha!

I will have a look and see if it mentions unlevel flooring. It’s time I had a new hoover and mop So why not both!
Watch this space


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Charity said:


> You make me feel better @Mrs Funkin. I saw some last week which is the same pattern as my bedroom voile curtain. I argued with myself that I didn't need any as I'm rather a duvet set collector but I went ahead anyway. 😋 I usually get rid of my oldest set then to charity which makes the guilt better.
> 
> @ewelsh will kill me, she tells me off for buying new bedding. 😄


I love bedding so much. I would have a new set for every week of the year if I could.

I've ignored the urge so far. The problem is with my Orla addiction, as it's quite expensive, I can't justify it really. I'm just going for a little look at it on the JL site


----------



## Psygon

ewelsh said:


> @huckybuck that’s exciting, glad Dee is delighting you, if she can post your letters then Ill have her do my ironing ha!
> 
> I will have a look and see if it mentions unlevel flooring. It’s time I had a new hoover and mop So why not both!
> Watch this space


We don't have the same robo vac as @huckybuck but do have one (Eufy). We don't have slate floors but we do have incredibly uneven floors in places. Our little vac has never struggled over any of the floors and jumps up between most rugs, the floor and various obstacles with ease. Only thing he cant manage is a thick rug in one room, but thats because of the style of rug I think because it's a flipping pain to hoover by hand too - can barely push a vacuum through it 

@huckybuck - what's the mopping function like on your one? I'm thinking abut getting a second vac and a mopping one might be handy!


----------



## huckybuck

Psygon said:


> We don't have the same robo vac as @huckybuck but do have one (Eufy). We don't have slate floors but we do have incredibly uneven floors in places. Our little vac has never struggled over any of the floors and jumps up between most rugs, the floor and various obstacles with ease. Only thing he cant manage is a thick rug in one room, but thats because of the style of rug I think because it's a flipping pain to hoover by hand too - can barely push a vacuum through it
> 
> @huckybuck - what's the mopping function like on your one? I'm thinking abut getting a second vac and a mopping one might be handy!


I think the eufy or the ecovac would cope ok with uneven floors as well.

@Psygon I am pretty impressed with the mopping function - it’s basically a pad which gets dampened at the back of the machine - so the robot goes forward and vacuums followed by a wet wipe in effect. It came with a normal mop and an oscillating mop addition (which I used today). It was a large area it had to cope with downstairs and there was still a bit of water left in the tank at the end after 70 mins. I did wonder if I’d have to refill it at any point. I’ll try and get a video to show you over the weekend. It doesn’t soak the floor but for a freshen up it’s great.

I think it’s a bit like using one of those flash wet wipe type mops. 

I do also own a Tineco floor one s3 and omg it’s the best. It’s more of a cordless Dyson (not a robot) but has a water tank and wet roller that works alongside the vacuum. You have to do the walking around yourself but can adjust the amount of water you use if you want to make it wetter etc. This one gives a deeper clean (it also cleans itself at the end - genius) and it picks up everything (inc wood pellet cat litter) but sadly it’s not a robot!


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> I think the eufy or the ecovac would cope ok with uneven floors as well.
> 
> @Psygon I am pretty impressed with the mopping function - it’s basically a pad which gets dampened at the back of the machine - so the robot goes forward and vacuums followed by a wet wipe in effect. It came with a normal mop and an oscillating mop addition (which I used today). It was a large area it had to cope with downstairs and there was still a bit of water left in the tank at the end after 70 mins. I did wonder if I’d have to refill it at any point. I’ll try and get a video to show you over the weekend. It doesn’t soak the floor but for a freshen up it’s great.
> 
> I think it’s a bit like using one of those flash wet wipe type mops.
> 
> I do also own a Tineco floor one s3 and omg it’s the best. It’s more of a cordless Dyson (not a robot) but has a water tank and wet roller that works alongside the vacuum. You have to do the walking around yourself but can adjust the amount of water you use if you want to make it wetter etc. This one gives a deeper clean (it also cleans itself at the end - genius) and it picks up everything (inc wood pellet cat litter) but sadly it’s not a robot!


That sounds pretty useful, I mostly want it for the run from the main litter trays through the kitchen so I reckon that sounds like it would do a pretty good job. It gets cleaned fairly regularly, but probably not as regularly as it should so something to take the burden off would be handy


----------



## Willow_Warren

All this talk of cleaning is making me feel a little dizzy… best sit down…


----------



## ewelsh

@huckybuck @Psygon 

Well my eyes are crossing over these robot Hoovers, I can’t have Wi-Fi one as the Wi-Fi connection here is ridiculously poor, we have to turn everything off just to watch Netflix, so thats out. I have read reviews that many robots dont do well on bumpy floors or leaves pools of water in the dips, so I am looking at just robot Hoovers. Has anyone got really uneven floors With a robot hoover?

This is my floor, what do you all think? Ignore the fluff I haven't hoovered yet


----------



## huckybuck

All the hoovers whether WiFi or not have a button to set them off so you don’t have to use WiFi at all. 

Your floors don’t look too uneven and most robots these days are designed to move from carpet to hard floors and cope with rugs so I think you should be ok. You can always send it back if it doesn’t work. Then they might send you another one 3 months later for nothing lol!


----------



## ewelsh

Thanks @huckybuck I have contacted Efuy who have asked for photos of my floors, so which ever hoover they recommend, if it doesn’t work they have to except it back.
I’m really looking forward to having one, just hope my terriers don’t attack it


----------



## huckybuck

It’s a special day today. 
Nanny would have been 107. I saw on the BBC that this year they have introduced a “celebration day” for all those we have lost. We are supposed to remember them with happiness today. It will always be the first Sunday after the summer solstice. For this year that’s today.


----------



## huckybuck

It’s also my Dad’s birthday (he shared it with Nanny although not his Mum). He’s 84. I have bought him a drive in a racing car at Silverstone (in September) as he always fancied being a racing driver.
Mind you I’m not entirely sure he should be driving at all these days - he is soooo slow and quite nervous. He’s one of those drivers who ends up with a trail of cars behind him beeping away. I don’t think I have to worry too much about how fast he’ll go on the race track 😂

He was taken out to a posh restaurant in Brum last night by his best friend who he sponsors in AA and another AA friend which I thought was lovely!! He has a better social life than me lol!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I shall raise a glass of fizz to Nanny D later @huckybuck  Your dad looks grand for 84! Happy Birthday to him and _vvvrrrroooooooooom_


----------



## ewelsh

Another who will raise a glass to the fabulous Nanny D. X

Your dad looks sprightly to me, I would never think of him as 84 😧 what is it with your family and young genes.

I hope he enjoys his Silverstone day, at least no one will mind over taking him 😂

Its good he has friends different ages, good for him! Xx happy birthday Daddy Huckybuck


----------



## Charity

Happy Birthday Dad, what a handsome chap and certainly doesn't look his age, and remembering Nanny D with a smile.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I may have raised one glass too many


----------



## GingerNinja

@huckybuck happy birthday to your dad, my dad is 84 tomorrow! My whole family is in Croatia for my eldest niece's wedding, so I'm sure he will be spoilt rotten 

Raising a glass to Nanny D, what a wonderful lady 🥰


----------



## GingerNinja

Actually just spoke to dad and he's 86 🤭 I don't know where time goes!


----------



## ewelsh

@GingerNinja Happy birthday to your dad, he doesn’t look 86yrs at all. What a great breakfast 😉


----------



## huckybuck

Happy Birthday Ginger Ninja Dad!! He looks great for 86! And he’s obviously enjoying his hols!

Aunty P went to Nanny’s grave yesterday and blew her a kiss from me. She also took some flowers, a balloon and a GT of course.


----------



## huckybuck

The vet I took Betty to sent me a card today which I thought was a really nice gesture considering she was just a hen. 


















Our own vets don’t even do this for cats although I know lots of vets do.


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Happy Birthday Ginger Ninja Dad!! He looks great for 86! And he’s obviously enjoying his hols!
> 
> Aunty P went to Nanny’s grave yesterday and blew her a kiss from me. She also took some flowers, a balloon and a GT of course.


I think you should get in touch with Toby Balding and ask him to name his next horse after Nanny D as she was horse racing's No. 1 fan.


----------



## ewelsh

Awww thats lovely for you and Betty @huckybuck x

My vets send forget-me-not seeds which is sweet, trouble is I am over run with them now.


----------



## ewelsh

@huckybuck I have a RoboVac 11S MAX on its way from Eufy who also gave me £79 off so a bargain, I’m so excited 😃


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> @huckybuck I have a RoboVac 11S MAX on its way from Eufy who also gave me £79 off so a bargain, I’m so excited 😃


Ooh that IS exciting!!!! Can’t wait to see what you think of her. And what you are going to call her! My Eufy is called Effie 😂

I have to say I am loving Dee - I had her mopping all weekend and was SO impressed with her pick up (not a single bit of cat litter was left behind and I had her mopping with full water which was brilliant!


----------



## ewelsh

She has to be called Helga really - meaning Holy or blessed 😂


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> She has to be called Helga really - meaning Holy or blessed 😂


My vacca moppa machine (like the Dyson) is called Helga 😂 mainly because when she arrived she spoke to me in German. I did manage to teach her English but occasionally she gets mad at me and starts shouting in German again. It’s amazing how much I have leaned …mein vorter tank ish imptee…


----------



## ewelsh

🤣 😂 🤣 😂


----------



## ewelsh

Maybe I will call my girl Clare 😆


----------



## ewelsh

Look who’s here

Please welcome Helga-Clare 🤣 she’s charging at the moment, Libby has had a good old inspection.


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Look who’s here
> 
> Please welcome Helga-Clare 🤣 she’s charging at the moment, Libby has had a good old inspection.
> 
> View attachment 573887


So you'll be cracking the whip over Clare tomorrow? 😅


----------



## huckybuck

Ooh welcome to the forum Helga Clare - what a pretty little thing she is!!! I hope she’s a good worker and doesn’t answer you back too much!!


----------



## huckybuck

I love my Dad but…
He’s just called me to say he is stressing about the birthday present I bought him - a drive in a racing car at Silverstone. He doesn’t want to do it 😭 so now I am left with a drive no one wants and also have to find another gift for Dad 😂


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> I love my Dad but…
> He’s just called me to say he is stressing about the birthday present I bought him - a drive in a racing car at Silverstone. He doesn’t want to do it 😭 so now I am left with a drive no one wants and also have to find another gift for Dad 😂



Is there anyway you can have a refund? We bought BIL a gift of flying a helicopter and he didn’t want to do it 🤨 so i rang the company and they tried to get me to have a voucher but i stuck to my guns, so they relented in the end.

If he is like my Gran was, they just like what they already have or use daily! Save the pennie’s see 😉


----------



## huckybuck

See if it was a helicopter flight I’d love that!!! Or wing walking (on my wish list). 

I will email them and see what they say. Fingers crossed they will refund.


----------



## huckybuck

My friend sent me this. If you haven’t seen it make sure you stay to the end 🤣









Sea Lion Comes on Land, Swims in Pool and Steals Man's Chair


This sea lion, Wendy, and her pup, Lulu, visit this hotel in the Galápagos Islands on a daily basis. Often times found swimming in the pool and lounging on t...




youtube.com


----------



## ScrapCat

huckybuck said:


> My friend sent me this. If you haven’t seen it make sure you stay to the end 🤣
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sea Lion Comes on Land, Swims in Pool and Steals Man's Chair
> 
> 
> This sea lion, Wendy, and her pup, Lulu, visit this hotel in the Galápagos Islands on a daily basis. Often times found swimming in the pool and lounging on t...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com


Girl's livin' her best life. 🌴


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I tried cooking a new pasta dish for tea, it involved a lot of parmesan cheese. I had to whip it to make a sauce. I feel like its gone everywhere and I stink of cheese now


----------



## huckybuck

BarneyBobCat said:


> I tried cooking a new pasta dish for tea, it involved a lot of parmesan cheese. I had to whip it to make a sauce. I feel like its gone everywhere and I stink of cheese now


Parmesan smells of sick 🤢


----------



## GingerNinja

huckybuck said:


> Parmesan smells of sick 🤢


Only that dried, grated stuff 🤮


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hurrah! Scott Mills is leaving Radio One to go to Radio Two. His is my least favourite R1 show, so I shall be happy without him


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hurrah! Scott Mills is leaving Radio One to go to Radio Two. His is my least favourite R1 show, so I shall be happy without him


😾Excuse me! 
We don't want Radio One rubbish🤮


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I love Radio One! What am I meant to listen to? Radio Four?!


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> I love Radio One! What am I meant to listen to? Radio Four?!


Not bothered what you listen to just don't impose that rubbish on us🤨


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe, good job you can’t hear what’s on my radio right now


----------



## Little paws

ScrapCat said:


> Girl's livin' her best life. 🌴


She is a gorgeous girl. 🦭
So clever ❤


----------



## SbanR

Phew! A lucky escape 😁


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> I love Radio One! What am I meant to listen to? Radio Four?!


Absolute 80s Mrs F!!!


----------



## GingerNinja

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hehe, good job you can’t hear what’s on my radio right now


Young Mr Styles? 😉

(I quite like Scott and Chris' show)


----------



## Arny

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hurrah! Scott Mills is leaving Radio One to go to Radio Two. His is my least favourite R1 show, so I shall be happy without him


Noo! That's the main slot I listen to. Do you know who's replacing them?
Love Greg James but don't really listen in the morning and hate the fact Matt Edmondson was lumped with dance music.


----------



## Arny

huckybuck said:


> I love my Dad but…
> He’s just called me to say he is stressing about the birthday present I bought him - a drive in a racing car at Silverstone. He doesn’t want to do it 😭 so now I am left with a drive no one wants and also have to find another gift for Dad 😂


We bought my dad a flight in a small plane for his 60th. Little did any of us know he apparently has a fear of flying despite never having an issue getting on a plane and we've all been in a helicopter.
So we made him do it anyway.


----------



## SbanR

Arny said:


> We bought my dad a flight in a small plane for his 60th. Little did any of us know he apparently has a fear of flying despite never having an issue getting on a plane and we've all been in a helicopter.
> So we made him do it anyway.


What wicked children


----------



## Arny

SbanR said:


> What wicked children


Absolutely 😁 
He enjoyed it in the end though.


----------



## huckybuck

Wow anyone watching the Kyrgios Tsitsipas match 😱🤣


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Arny said:


> Noo! That's the main slot I listen to. Do you know who's replacing them?
> Love Greg James but don't really listen in the morning and hate the fact Matt Edmondson was lumped with dance music.


I love Greg, he’s my favourite. I used to love Jordan but I don’t like Vic. Apparently we will find out on Monday what’s going on…I’m wondering if Jack Saunders is going to get bumped up the schedule somewhere.


----------



## huckybuck

Just listed two beds and mattress’ on FB market place. Not sure where else to try to sell them as need to be picked up etc. 

The last couple of times I put anything on FB marketplace I got some very odd people saying they’d buy the stuff but wanted me to cover the insurance etc until they could give me an envelope in cash. Made for some very interesting communication 😂 so watch this space 🤣


----------



## Tigermoon

huckybuck said:


> Just listed two beds and mattress’ on FB market place. Not sure where else to try to sell them as need to be picked up etc.
> 
> The last couple of times I put anything on FB marketplace I got some very odd people saying they’d buy the stuff but wanted me to cover the insurance etc until they could give me an envelope in cash. Made for some very interesting communication 😂 so watch this space 🤣


Ooo my word, you attract some oddballs 👀 
I've always been quite lucky with fb marketplace, both buying and selling. I also live on quite a big housing estate with the bus route going passed the front door so sticking stuff on the verge has proved fruitful too.


----------



## TonyG

Hi guys, apologies this is a duplicate but I know a lot of you look in here and on the good morning thread.

Can anyone offer any advice on this thread please?

Many thanks, Tony









Urgent: Can anyone help?


Hi all, my friend who isn’t on here asked me to put this up. Her eight year old domestic shorthair who is usually fine out of the blue attacked both her other cats and her this morning when she went to feed them. Completely abnormal behaviour. She’s been trying all morning to get a vet...




www.petforums.co.uk


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> Just listed two beds and mattress’ on FB market place. Not sure where else to try to sell them as need to be picked up etc.
> 
> The last couple of times I put anything on FB marketplace I got some very odd people saying they’d buy the stuff but wanted me to cover the insurance etc until they could give me an envelope in cash. Made for some very interesting communication 😂 so watch this space 🤣



Do you do Nextdoor in your area @huckybuck I have sold a few things this way, nearby neighbours are happy to collect locally


----------



## huckybuck

@ewelsh yes popped it on next door but only got one cheeky request to pay 1/5 of what I’ve asked! Told them where to go lol. I’d rather give them away to charity! 

No luck with FB so far - not even for amusement purposes only!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Flibbertygibbits! Firstly Tesco whacked up the price of Whiskas….and now they’ve stopped stocking it due to a price argument.

I know it’s rubbish but when Whiskas fishy (certain batch numbers in certain age groups only!) is one of the few things your boy will eat it makes it more pesky. Darn it.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

I feel the same about Sheba and Sainsburys ! It's getting harder and harder to find any on the shelves .


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Flibbertygibbits! Firstly Tesco whacked up the price of Whiskas….and now they’ve stopped stocking it due to a price argument.
> 
> I know it’s rubbish but when Whiskas fishy (certain batch numbers in certain age groups only!) is one of the few things your boy will eat it makes it more pesky. Darn it.


There's hardly anything on the shelves here at Tesco either. I do envy those who have cats who will eat anything, sigh.
Hope you manage to find some soon.


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> @ewelsh yes popped it on next door but only got one cheeky request to pay 1/5 of what I’ve asked! Told them where to go lol. I’d rather give them away to charity!
> 
> No luck with FB so far - not even for amusement purposes only!


@huckybuck 
 You always get one, hang tight someone might come up with a better offer.



Look I’m getting obsessed 😂 so I have Clare downstairs, another one upstairs and one for the barn. I am so glad you tempted me and gave me help over which one, they really are brilliant x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

….and just like that the hospital is back to mask wearing.

Of course, I never stopped wearing mine


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> ….and just like that the hospital is back to mask wearing.
> 
> Of course, I never stopped wearing mine


Not surprising the way cases have been rising. I haven't worn a mask when in the open air but have while in shops and other busy places. Bus too. Although disappointed to see so few people wearing them. Complacency I guess 😟


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> @huckybuck
> You always get one, hang tight someone might come up with a better offer.
> 
> 
> 
> Look I’m getting obsessed 😂 so I have Clare downstairs, another one upstairs and one for the barn. I am so glad you tempted me and gave me help over which one, they really are brilliant x
> 
> View attachment 574227


Wait til you discover the mopping ones too 😱

I am so glad and relieved you like them - I can’t believe just how much they pick up every day!!! It’s a bit gross lol!

Went out this morning and set off Nora Neato upstairs, Effie Eufy downstairs and Dee Dee Deebot mopping the kitchen and utility. Came back to a lovely clean house. Now just need one that can do the stairs and change the beds 😂


----------



## Jaf

Half the customers in the vets weren't wearing masks, staff all were. I thought it was still law in medical settings here (spain). I wore mine but admit I've stopped wearing in shops, will rethink that.

Mari has had a steroid and antibiotics for his gums. After summer I think he'll be having some/all his teeth out.


----------



## ewelsh

How hot its it today 😅




I feel like the witch from The Wizard of oz “ I’m melting”


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Half the customers in the vets weren't wearing masks, staff all were. I thought it was still law in medical settings here (spain). I wore mine but admit I've stopped wearing in shops, will rethink that.
> 
> Mari has had a steroid and antibiotics for his gums. After summer I think he'll be having some/all his teeth out.


Oh dear, poor boy. Cats manage suprisingly well without teeth so I'd tell him not to worry


----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> How hot its it today 😅
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like the witch from The Wizard of oz “ I’m melting”
> View attachment 574313


Instead of leaving behind red shoes it'll be flipflops.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I have an ant invasion to deal with! Barney is on security detail. Thousands of the bastards!


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> I have an ant invasion to deal with! Barney is on security detail. Thousands of the bastards!


Outside or coming in?


----------



## Cully

Cully said:


> Outside or coming in?


You can get rid of them by mixing washing up liquid and water in a spray bottle and squirting them on sight. We had loads a few years ago but that got rid of them.
Or just wait for the queen to decide to mate, then they'll be off. It's flying ant day today, so you'll see more and more of them for a while.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Cully said:


> You can get rid of them by mixing washing up liquid and water in a spray bottle and squirting them on sight. We had loads a few years ago but that got rid of them.
> Or just wait for the queen to decide to mate, then they'll be off. It's flying ant day today, so you'll see more and more of them for a while.


Its a full on assault. Inside. Flying ants going wild - Seargent Barney is kicking ass thankfully. I put traps down and they have started merrily marching into them - kind of feel like a Nazi but we cant let ants take over the world can we? Although they might be better at running the country, should we have a vote?


----------



## Charity

Has anybody used a company called Recycling for Good Causes? I've got some small things I want to give to charity, including jewellery, so I want it to go somewhere legit. Other suggestions welcome. ♻


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> Has anybody used a company called Recycling for Good Causes? I've got some small things I want to give to charity, including jewellery, so I want it to go somewhere legit. Other suggestions welcome. ♻


You could take them (jewellery included) to your nearest charity shop - they would be very glad to have them. We do well with jewellery in the one I volunteer at  Costume jewellery goes straight into the shop but anything that has any value goes to our EBay Department (our Manager is very good at checking everything thoroughly and sorting the good from the not so good !); and we always welcome decent bric-a-brac.


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> You could take them (jewellery included) to your nearest charity shop - they would be very glad to have them. We do well with jewellery in the one I volunteer at  Costume jewellery goes straight into the shop but anything that has any value goes to our EBay Department (our Manager is very good at checking everything thoroughly and sorting the good from the not so good !); and we always welcome decent bric-a-brac.


I checked our regular charity where we give things but their list doesn't mention jewellery. We've got all sorts of things so I was just hoping there would be somewhere it could all go together. Thanks @Bertie'sMum.


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> Has anybody used a company called Recycling for Good Causes? I've got some small things I want to give to charity, including jewellery, so I want it to go somewhere legit. Other suggestions welcome. ♻


Any cats protection or cat rescue branch. We take absolutely everything - one way or another it will be sold or used. EBay, car boots, jumble sale, FB sales. I’ve even been known to donate Mr HBs old boxers - they get ripped up and used for cleaning cloths lol!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I want to get Barney a new jacket/harness - any recommendations?


----------



## Maurey

BarneyBobCat said:


> I want to get Barney a new jacket/harness - any recommendations?


Puppia Ritefit are great


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hahahaha! When you meet your MP (Tory) at the village fete and you ask him who he’s backing in the leadership race and he won’t tell you. You then say you’re worried Hunt will swoop in and he asks if you didn’t like him as Health Sec and you tell him you’re a midwife and no you didn’t like him. He then asks who you vote for and you tell him Labour. His parting words were, “I’ll get your vote one day”. Your response, “No, you won’t”. But I do like the Christmas card he sends husband each year though. 

I honestly had such a random day!


----------



## Cully

Talking oh flying ants @BarneyBobCat , I was able to find where the blighters were coming in. Look at your air bricks, cracks in the mortar on outside walls. There was a gap in the corner of my window sill inside and they were pouring through there. So I sealed it with bathroom sealant. That was very satisfying😉.
Cayenne pepper creates a barrier too if sprinkled liberally. They won't cross it.
Fortunately 'ant day' only lasts a few days before they're off to follow the queen.
They are a real pain though, and of course, you have to be careful what you're using that it's not toxic to Barney.
The Tabasco sauce I put down at one very frustrating point was very much to Misty's liking🙀.


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hahahaha! When you meet your MP (Tory) at the village fete and you ask him who he’s backing in the leadership race and he won’t tell you. You then say you’re worried Hunt will swoop in and he asks if you didn’t like him as Health Sec and you tell him you’re a midwife and no you didn’t like him. He then asks who you vote for and you tell him Labour. His parting words were, “I’ll get your vote one day”. Your response, “No, you won’t”. But I do like the Christmas card he sends husband each year though.
> 
> I honestly had such a random day!


I think you can forget the Christmas card this year @Mrs Funkin. 😂😂😂


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Cully said:


> Talking oh flying ants @BarneyBobCat , I was able to find where the blighters were coming in. Look at your air bricks, cracks in the mortar on outside walls. There was a gap in the corner of my window sill inside and they were pouring through there. So I sealed it with bathroom sealant. That was very satisfying😉.
> Cayenne pepper creates a barrier too if sprinkled liberally. They won't cross it.
> Fortunately 'ant day' only lasts a few days before they're off to follow the queen.
> They are a real pain though, and of course, you have to be careful what you're using that it's not toxic to Barney.
> The Tabasco sauce I put down at one very frustrating point was very much to Misty's liking🙀.


My concentration camp seems to have worked - they merrily wandered through the trap and back to base where it would seem they have all died. I dont think I would dare try cayenne pepper or tabasco sauce round Barney


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Re flying ants - if I can catch them early enough and see them starting to hatch out then I find that boiling water poured over the nest usually does the trick !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe @Charity I have never been on it anyway, only D


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh! I'm very excited, I totally forgot until I found a little leaflet in my bag. When I was at the fete yesterday, I spoke to one of the WI ladies. She actually approached me and asked if I was interested in the WI (must have been my linen dress, big hat and sunglasses combo). I said I had wanted to join when we moved here but both evening groups were full...but there are now some spaces. So I am going to go next Monday and see what it's all about.


----------



## huckybuck

Ooh @Mrs Funkin that’s so exciting. I’d love to join but been told ours is a bit snooty and very old lol!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

huckybuck said:


> Ooh @Mrs Funkin that’s so exciting. I’d love to join but been told ours is a bit snooty and very old lol!!


I've also heard similar about one of the groups in our village (there are three) but the ladies I spoke to yesterday seemed very friendly and probably only in their 60s, so I'm hoping it's not that one


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh! I'm very excited, I totally forgot until I found a little leaflet in my bag. When I was at the fete yesterday, I spoke to one of the WI ladies. She actually approached me and asked if I was interested in the WI (must have been my linen dress, big hat and sunglasses combo). I said I had wanted to join when we moved here but both evening groups were full...but there are now some spaces. So I am going to go next Monday and see what it's all about.


Brilliant, what luck she was there and spotted you. I think you'll really enjoy it.


----------



## GingerNinja

This should probably be in general but I'm after some ideas.
With the heat that's on it's way I was wondering if anyone has any ideas on no cook/microwave dinners?
I like salad but usually with a pork chop 😂 I did a nice tuna salad with green beans and new potatoes this week (cooked in the microwave,) which I will do again, but I think there's going to be 3 or 4 days that I will not want to use the oven or hob next week.
I've got a Tesco delivery tomorrow, so whilst I never buy ready meals if anyone recommends one they do, I'll be willing to try it.
Thanks x


----------



## huckybuck

Can you cook some pasta and let it go cold? If you have a jar of Sun blush tomatoes or roasted peppers (or any other roasted veg) you can drain and mix these through (maybe with some olives and fresh basil) and add some feta. It keeps for a few days in the fridge. 

A fail safe for me is avocado, tomato, mozzarella and basil with some balsamic vinegar and sour dough bread to mop up afterwards. 

I make a warm lentil salad that tastes good cold. Bacon lardons fried off and put to the side. SoFrito (onion, carrot, celery) gently softened. Add the bacon back along with a packet of pre cooked lentils. Mix in lots of fresh parsley. Keeps as is in the fridge for a few days and when serving mix a French dressing through.


----------



## huckybuck

Cold quiche and tomato 
is quite nice. 

Smoked salmon, fresh crab and prawns with a cold potato salad and green salad.

Smoked salmon and cream cheese bagels.

Strawberries and cream for pudding!


----------



## GingerNinja

Thanks @huckybuck  some good ideas. I will definitely treat myself to some smoked salmon!

I do a warm lentil salad too which I bet would be good cold/room temp. I also have low fat "salad cheese" which is similar to feta!

I think I'll also make a pasta sauce before it gets too hot, that can be warmed in the microwave so I can have that on a hot but cooler day 😉


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’ve got a “thing” for a sort of Mexican salad currently. It’s sweetcorn, avocado, cherry tomatoes, red onion and tinned black beans, with a lime and coriander dressing. It’s delicious!


----------



## GingerNinja

Mrs Funkin said:


> I’ve got a “thing” for a sort of Mexican salad currently. It’s sweetcorn, avocado, cherry tomatoes, red onion and tinned black beans, with a lime and coriander dressing. It’s delicious!


I have all those things apart from a lime! I do have lemons though as I use them a lot in marinades/sauces  I shall get creative with my salad skills!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Bought a new Catit Pixi fountain. Barney managed to defeat the non-spill feature in 10mins. 2.5L water all over the kitchen floor


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> Bought a new Catit Pixi fountain. Barney managed to defeat the non-spill feature in 10mins. 2.5L water all over the kitchen floor


Write and demand your £ back.
Actually, I was expecting to read that he had dismantled it in 2 minutes flat 😅


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> Write and demand your £ back.
> Actually, I was expecting to read that he had dismantled it in 2 minutes flat 😅


To empty it he had dismantled the entire thing. Apparently not possible. I despair


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> To empty it he had dismantled the entire thing. Apparently not possible. I despair


You have a MENSA cat 😺


----------



## BarneyBobCat

SbanR said:


> You have a MENSA cat 😺


You spelt mental wrong


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> You spelt mental wrong


Now, now. Don't be nasty about the lad🧐
(That emoji is there as I fancied the look of it 😊 )


----------



## BarneyBobCat

He is in the bad books today, not that he knows it


----------



## huckybuck

Made a Middle Eastern salad today. 

chick peas
bulgar wheat
diced red onion
chopped cherry toms
pomegranate seeds
flaked almonds
chopped mint 
chopped parsley

season well with

Dressing
3 parts oil (tablespoons)
2 parts tahini
1 part honey

It actually tastes nicer the next day.

You can add feta or halloumi too (the salty cheese goes well)


















Mr HB won’t touch it as he doesn’t like beans or grains or fruit in salad or nuts in meals or dressing….

He got himself a bagel and salmon for tea lol!


----------



## SbanR

I'm not much of a salad person @huckybuck but that looks yummy 😋


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That does look delicious @huckybuck I shall make that I think.


----------



## Willow_Warren

@huckybuck that does look great!

today I slow cooked some ham, so very simple following this recipe (although I got a small 750g piece, which is still a lot just for me but I might shred and freeze a little)








Slow cooker gammon recipe


This slow cooker gammon recipes takes zero effort. Just pop it in the oven, slathered in mustard, honey and sugar, to crisp up. Irresistible.



www.bbc.co.uk





really yummy!

also baked some ruby chocolate and raspberry ripple blondies (they are still cooking in the tin!)


----------



## huckybuck

I am loving these recipe ideas! I know there’s a thread in general but I am seriously thinking about a cat chat dinner one (also need ideas about what to watch on telly and what books to read). I might set one up that’ll cove it all lol!


----------



## huckybuck

Made a Spanish tortilla earlier to have cold over the next couple of days. Mr HB polished off 3/4 after golf.


----------



## slartibartfast

Dean is awesome!!!
There was a fly and he tried to catch it. By making himself the living flyswapper. He landed on the wall so many times, like those cartoon cats, flat on the wall and falling back as a silhouette of a cat.
I think that the fly may be still alive...


----------



## SbanR

Ollie is doing my head in whinging to go out


----------



## slartibartfast

Update: 
The fly lives...


----------



## Willow_Warren

I can’t remember what thread I put the “can you guess what it is” picture…. But some weeks later, I have finished.








She still need clothes and has a dress all cut out (but I don’t have matching thread, so it’s waiting by the sewing machine until I get out to the shops again!)


----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> I can’t remember what thread I put the “can you guess what it is” picture…. But some weeks later, I have finished.
> View attachment 574839
> 
> She still need clothes and has a dress all cut out (but I don’t have matching thread, so it’s waiting by the sewing machine until I get out to the shops again!)


Shelly Sheep🐑


----------



## Charity

Willow_Warren said:


> I can’t remember what thread I put the “can you guess what it is” picture…. But some weeks later, I have finished.
> View attachment 574839
> 
> She still need clothes and has a dress all cut out (but I don’t have matching thread, so it’s waiting by the sewing machine until I get out to the shops again!)


She's very sweet @Willow_Warren though not sure nudity is allowed on here


----------



## Mrs Funkin

She really is very sweet @Willow_Warren  I have a bit of a thing for sheep....and mice...can't wait to see what you dress her in.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

The Tour de France is blooming GREAT this year. Love it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cooking fest today. Made a fish pie for tomorrow night, a lasagne for Friday night (I'm home late from work both days and if I've not made dinner already I end up eating rubbish all night long), then tonight we had minted lamb kofte with cretan pitta bread, saganaki and different salads. Delicious. Mostly I've been trying to use up things in the fridge - so my potatoes needed using (hence fish pie) and mushies needed to be used (hence lasagne). I can't stand to throw food away, so often adapt my menus to incorporate what needs using  Plus I fancy something that is 1) not a BBQ and 2) that I can get some leftovers for the freezer for lunch at work.


----------



## huckybuck

Never had saganaki or cretin pitta bread - but I love Middle Eastern food!! Off to google!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, it was more Greek themed....three kinds of cheese in one meal (I wonder why I'm fat?!).


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, it was more Greek themed....three kinds of cheese in one meal (I wonder why I'm fat?!).


I had cheese and biscuits for tea (shhh and a small glass of red)


----------



## bluesunbeam

huckybuck said:


> cretin pitta bread


Flatbread for idiots huckybuck?


----------



## huckybuck

Does anyone else think the logo for the UEFA womens euro looks like a cat?


----------



## GingerNinja

Do you do take away @Mrs Funkin 😋

@huckybuck I've had two glasses of red tonight, leftovers from Saturday because it's just been to hot to even contemplate wine.. this is unheard of behaviour for me!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'll pop you some in the teleporter @GingerNinja  My lasagne is especially good.


----------



## GingerNinja

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'll pop you some in the teleporter @GingerNinja  My lasagne is especially good.


I love homemade lasagna! 

It was still hot here earlier, I almost couldn't be bothered to cook my pork chop when if made the salad yesterday! I did though, first hot food since Saturday!


----------



## bluesunbeam

huckybuck said:


> Does anyone else think the logo for the UEFA womens euro looks like a cat?


Yes huckybuck, i can see a blue and white tux craning its neck to the left


----------



## huckybuck

GingerNinja said:


> Do you do take away @Mrs Funkin 😋
> 
> @huckybuck I've had two glasses of red tonight, leftovers from Saturday because it's just been to hot to even contemplate wine.. this is unheard of behaviour for me!!


I reckon it’s medicinal GN! We must have lost vital red wine electrolytes and phenols (sounds good doesn’t it?) during the heatwave…


----------



## TonyG

Well done to the Lionesses tonight!


----------



## huckybuck

TonyG said:


> Well done to the Lionesses tonight!


I NEVER watch football. But I did tonight! Can’t say I understood everything and there was a lot of “why don’t they just get the ball and run” along with “tackle her” but it certainly got exciting in the second half! They did good!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

TonyG said:


> Well done to the Lionesses tonight!


----------



## Willow_Warren

and she has a dress!! (Loved the colour of the fabric in the shop but not sure it’s quite her colour now it’s on). But here we go for niw


----------



## Cully

I'm looking for egyptian cotton fitted sheets for their cool feel. can anyone recommend a brand? I looked on amazon and the Belledorm one's have got very poor reviews with not lasting long and pilling. Anyone got any they would buy again? Many thanks.


----------



## oliviarussian

I see that CK is in the news again @Psygon


----------



## Willow_Warren

Cully said:


> I'm looking for egyptian cotton fitted sheets for their cool feel. can anyone recommend a brand? I looked on amazon and the Belledorm one's have got very poor reviews with not lasting long and pilling. Anyone got any they would buy again? Many thanks.


I got mine from John Lewis (partly because they are one of the few places that do European double size). Don’t have much to compare them to know if they would be the quality you are looking for, but I’ve had mine a few years now and I’m still happy.


----------



## Cully

Willow_Warren said:


> I got mine from John Lewis (partly because they are one of the few places that do European double size). Don’t have much to compare them to know if they would be the quality you are looking for, but I’ve had mine a few years now and I’m still happy.


These are Egyptian cotton 400 TC so should be cool and soft. Trouble is when reviews are split in half you don't know who to believe do you?
I'm going with my gut and buying a fitted sheet. If it's as good as I want then I'll buy the rest  
Thanks for replying.


----------



## Charity

@Cully, try M&S online, Dunelm, they sell Dorma ones though not the cheapest or Wayfair


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> @Cully, try M&S online, Dunelm, they sell Dorma ones though not the cheapest or Wayfair


I was looking at the Belledorm ones because there an offer on. If they are any good I'll get the whole bed set. 400 Tc sounds about right though for cooling.


----------



## Willow_Warren

I think mine are only 200 thread count (isn’t buying everything a minefield!, or is it just me who over complicates?)


----------



## Cully

Willow_Warren said:


> I think mine are only 200 thread count (isn’t buying everything a minefield!, or is it just me who over complicates?)


🤗  No it's not just you WW. I tend to dig myself into holes by overthinking and worrying about stuff. I usually end up never buying anything in the end because I can't make my mind up about something trivial.


----------



## lullabydream

Haven't been on properly for a while as I have started a new job, so been reading and running am afraid.

Just to say those who are supporting the Ladies in the Euros, small claim to fame am kind of related to one of the ladies!


----------



## huckybuck

lullabydream said:


> Haven't been on properly for a while as I have started a new job, so been reading and running am afraid.
> 
> Just to say those who are supporting the Ladies in the Euros, small claim to fame am kind of related to one of the ladies!


Ooh you can’t say that and not mention which one!!!


----------



## lullabydream

huckybuck said:


> Ooh you can’t say that and not mention which one!!!


It's complicated!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh my goodness I'm so pleased. We had put in a claim for Oscar's bloods back in may, when we didn't know whether he had thyroid problem/had a couple of seizure looking things. Anyway, PP had emailed the vet to ask if it was an on going or new claim and they obviously linked it to either his cardiac or liver issues as we are being paid £137  I'm so pleased as each claim is £115 excess plus 20% of the cost - and I'm throwing so much food away for Oscar that I need all the pennies I can get


----------



## ewelsh

Oh thats brilliant @Mrs Funkin PP are good, more pennies for Oscar woods food 😂


----------



## GingerNinja

That's great @Mrs Funkin 
As they say "every little helps" !


----------



## huckybuck

That’s so good. I do rate pet plan but sounds like your vets are on the ball too.


----------



## bluesunbeam

Mrs Funkin said:


> and I'm throwing so much food away for Oscar that I need all the pennies I can get


I'm not up on what Oscar can and can't eat Mrs Funkin but over the last four weeks i have been feeding my fussy girl Smudge a variety of blends of food after she was poorly and lost her appetite. In desperation i went to a posh pet shop and bought a variety of small cans of Cannagans and other brands and because i forgot my glasses accidentally picked up a can of Cannagans tuna in spring water.I have tried Smudge on tuna several times and she just tries a bit and walks away. She showed less enthusiasm for the posh stuff than the FAGAIL so i was left with just the tuna and decided to mix it 50/50 with FAGAIL and added extra mineral water. She ate the whole 70g portion- i have rarely seen her do that in 13 years and she is still enthusiastic after 2 and a half weeks.I bought some tuna in spring water from Sainsburys and have continued to mix it 50/50 with her favourite Felix flavours and extra spring water and even through the heatwave she continues to clear the three 70g portions every day, though it is effectively six meals a day as she has settled on eating about 40g when it is first put down and about two hours later i add even more mineral water so it is quite runny and she finishes it off.I realise that there are potential problems with tuna and heavy metals and i have to look into if she needs a supplement added now that the Felix has been cut down but i am just very happy she is eating more than ever before when on the wet food only diet.


----------



## Charity

Great news for @Mrs Funkin and @bluesunbeam, nothing makes us more happy than a positive result with our pets.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good news @bluesunbeam that you've found something Smudge enjoys. Oscar can eat pretty much what he wants. I've long ago given up the battle - and now whatever I can get into him is what he eats. Generally for a few days at a time before I begin the "what will Oscar eat" search all over again. Deffo nothing in the food though, not even water, no way, Jose!


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> - and now whatever I can get into him is what he eats.


I think that's the mantra for those of us with fussy felines! 😸


----------



## GingerNinja

I've had a great result today! My carpenter messaged me via Nextdoor today and when I clicked "back" it went to the homepage where a lady was offering a microwave for free.. it looked okay so I went to collect it this evening and it's great. I've given it a good clean and it's come up like nearly new.
This will be for my son who is completing (fingers crossed) on his first flat in 11 days time. It's only a little thing but as he has nothing it's going to be so expensive getting what he needs.
I'm chuffed


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That's great @GingerNinja  We furnished our first home with hand me downs, then bit by bit bought new things. We have then in turn handed things along to pals, or on FB marketplace for free. I'm pleased that there are still people who will happily have things that aren't brand new. We gave two beautiful Natuzzi cream leather sofas to friends, they still have them now


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We had a mini roast dinner. It was SO nice  It's a long time since we had a roast. Mmmm.


----------



## GingerNinja

Mrs Funkin said:


> We had a mini roast dinner. It was SO nice  It's a long time since we had a roast. Mmmm.


It's been 31 here.... I can't wait for cold weather and roast dinners 😋


----------



## GingerNinja

@Mrs Funkin I also got an oak bed frame from eBay for £118 😀


----------



## Mrs Funkin

GingerNinja said:


> It's been 31 here.... I can't wait for cold weather and roast dinners 😋


It's been boiling here today but I really fancied a roast chicken licken. And roast potatoes


----------



## TonyG

Just been playing catch the 1am mouse 🙄

She brought one in earlier and I couldn’t get it, disappeared under some units or somewhere.

Then watching tv in the bedroom and a mouse ran in then sat there startled looking at me.
By the time I eased up to get it, it had gone behind the tv cabinet.
Pulled all that out and eventually found it cowering behind the DVD player.
Somehow I totally managed not to grab it despite it being right there.
Eventually flushed it out again and I saw it had hidden under a few bits on the floor.
Carefully lifted each piece (it’s a new dry bag set I haven’t put away yet) and there it was under the last one, managed to trap it in a glass, finally!!!

The great black hunter 🐈‍⬛ slept through the whole performance 🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## bluesunbeam

I will bring Smudge over TonyG and she can teach Molly how to deal with mice properly- bite their heads off and leave the body on dads pillow so he has a nice fresh gift within easy reach when he wakes up. There is not much running around and hiding under DVD players after that treatment


----------



## Mrs Funkin

bluesunbeam said:


> I will bring Smudge over TonyG and she can teach Molly how to deal with mice properly- bite their heads off and leave the body on dads pillow so he has a nice fresh gift within easy reach when he wakes up. There is not much running around and hiding under DVD players after that treatment


Maybe Smudge likes brains best? Does she eat the head, or just dismember and then leave them? I’m hoping She eats them, or I feel like it’s a mouse life lost in vain.


----------



## Jaf

bluesunbeam said:


> I will bring Smudge over TonyG and she can teach Molly how to deal with mice properly- bite their heads off and leave the body on dads pillow so he has a nice fresh gift within easy reach when he wakes up. There is not much running around and hiding under DVD players after that treatment


Jaffa liked to place them, lovingly, under the pillow.

I'm not telling how long the first one was there before stinky discovery!

Thankfully Jaf was my only pressie giver.


----------



## bluesunbeam

Mrs Funkin said:


> Maybe Smudge likes brains best? Does she eat the head, or just dismember and then leave them? I’m hoping She eats them, or I feel like it’s a mouse life lost in vain.


Don't fret MrsF. The head is consumed with a great deal of enthusiasm and much crunching; i imagine it's not too dissimilar to watching and hearing MrF demolish his Crunchy Nut Cornflakes .
To be honest it's been a long time since i was gifted a headless mouse because all the areas around here that they used to live in have been cleared and are no longer mouse friendly habitats. Either that or she just doesn't love me anymore


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Laughing at the crunchy nut comparison @bluesunbeam not that Smudge doesn’t love you. She clearly does


----------



## TonyG

bluesunbeam said:


> I will bring Smudge over TonyG and she can teach Molly how to deal with mice properly- bite their heads off and leave the body on dads pillow so he has a nice fresh gift within easy reach when he wakes up. There is not much running around and hiding under DVD players after that treatment


😂😂😂 I think she’s trying to teach me how to hunt 🙄

I don’t really mind the dead ones as long as they’re not dropped next to my head (😱) but we’re in a relatively small bungalow and she inevitably lets these critters run under one piece of furniture or another, then I have to try and move everything to catch them!


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Laughing at the crunchy nut comparison @bluesunbeam not that Smudge doesn’t love you. She clearly does


Have you told Mr F what his crunching of the nut cornflakes sound like?😸


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha, I'll save that for when he gets from windsurfing @SbanR - he's bound to want a bowl of cereal then


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Haha, I'll save that for when he gets from windsurfing @SbanR - he's bound to want a bowl of cereal then


Wait till he's tucking in! 😸


----------



## Mrs Funkin

If you saw the football last night and watched the post match celebrations, there was a little girl on the telly dancing her heart out to Sweet Caroline. I've just watched a BBC thing with Gabby Logan telling her she's being given tickets to the final on Sunday. She is so excited!


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> If you saw the football last night and watched the post match celebrations, there was a little girl on the telly dancing her heart out to Sweet Caroline. I've just watched a BBC thing with Gabby Logan telling her she's being given tickets to the final on Sunday. She is so excited!
> [/QUOT
> Didn't watch the footie but that little girl was so cute that clip was shown again today. Can't remember which programme but she was cute 🐱


ETA they've just shown the Gabby Logan clip on the late BBC news 😊


----------



## huckybuck

I saw her. Isn’t that just lovely. I think it’s brilliant to see so many young girls in the stands!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Cat Chatters! Im going to York tomorrow - so going to go to the Cat Gallery as Ive never been and then do the Cat Walk that someone on here mentioned. Thing is Im not sure where to eat - I fancy just some pub grub really, nothing fancy. Any thoughts?


----------



## huckybuck

Oh gosh I can’t remember where we went to eat now but we did have some good meals while we were there. Will see if anyone else can remember!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Marzano Italian Restaurant & Grill | York | Pizza, Calzone, Steak and more


Situated on Fossgate, York, our family friendly Italian restaurant offers the authentic taste of Italy! We source only the freshest ingredients prepared by our expert chefs and offer a wide selection of drink and wine, including Prosecco.




www.marzanoitalian.co.uk





We had a fab Italian meal here!!! Just been reminded!!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Had I not just cooked Risotto for tea and Italian could have been it


----------



## Mrs Funkin

_waaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh_

Just watched the final Neighbours episode. 

I'm now actually crying. Honestly, there's no hope


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> _waaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh_
> 
> Just watched the final Neighbours episode.
> 
> I'm now actually crying. Honestly, there's no hope




Oh @Mrs Funkin my Mum ( who only ever watched and still only watches the news on tv ) reluctantly started watching neighbors all those years ago 1985 because my sister & I loved neighbors when Jason and Kylie were in it, when we grew up and left home my mum continued to watch the programme she is absolutely devastated it is finishing 😂


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ewelsh said:


> Oh @Mrs Funkin my Mum ( who only ever watched and still only watches the news on tv ) reluctantly started watching neighbors all those years ago 1985 because my sister & I loved neighbors when Jason and Kylie were in it, when we grew up and left home my mum continued to watch the programme she is absolutely devastated it is finishing 😂


I haven’t watched Neighbours since 2000 (when, randomly, we were in Australia and NZ for a month and it broke me of my soap habit!)…but I had to watch this to play “spot all the old cast members”. Hope your mum enjoys it.


----------



## ewelsh

BarneyBobCat said:


> Cat Chatters! Im going to York tomorrow - so going to go to the Cat Gallery as Ive never been and then do the Cat Walk that someone on here mentioned. Thing is Im not sure where to eat - I fancy just some pub grub really, nothing fancy. Any thoughts?




We go to York often, try any of these but with York you do have to pre book

Yorkshire's Finest Steak and Ale House - The Whippet Inn I think you will like this place

Roots – Roots My favorite 

The Cut & Craft — Flat Iron Steak & Craft Beer in York Husbands favorite for beer.

York 


Cat gallery, they have closed the upstairs part now, but still worth a look.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Thanks @ewelsh . I've looked at roots a lot but I've ate Tommy Banks food before and wasn't that impressed. Plus my wife is super fussy!

I'll check put the Whippet Inn today but we have booked the Tomahawk Steakhouse already unfortunately


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Ooo chargrilled rib eye from a retired dairy cow. Yum yum. Next time @ewelsh !


----------



## BarneyBobCat

This Cat tour has me drunk as a can be. We said we would go in every pub we haven't been in before on the way round. We are only half way and woooooaaaaahhhh. That was not a good idea 💡


----------



## huckybuck

BarneyBobCat said:


> This Cat tour has me drunk as a can be. We said we would go in every pub we haven't been in before on the way round. We are only half way and woooooaaaaahhhh. That was not a good idea 💡


You can organise the next cat chat meet up 🤣


----------



## huckybuck

Omg was that really Alfie Boe on Love Island last night (catching up tonight). The most romantic date ever!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

huckybuck said:


> You can organise the next cat chat meet up 🤣


If I did it would be a lot of fun, but there would be a few bad heads the next day!


----------



## slartibartfast

Great, just great. Ash needs dental surgery ASAP. His fang is broken and the other teeth are in bad shape too and some need removing.


----------



## huckybuck

Just watching the marathon from Brum and spotting all familiar landmarks! My old nursery and ballet school when I was little. The house where the nuns lived who taught us at school. The park I used to walk to (to go on the pedaloes) in the school hols, wonder if they’ll pass the pub that was my local when I was just slightly underage 😱


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Just watched Rogue Agent on Netflix - good film but really scary that its based on a true story 😮


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> Just watching the marathon from Brum and spotting all familiar landmarks! My old nursery and ballet school when I was little. The house where the nuns lived who taught us at school. The park I used to walk to (to go on the pedaloes) in the school hols, wonder if they’ll pass the pub that was my local when I was just slightly underage 😱


Must admit I'm loving it apart from the sport to see all the places I remember and grew up around. Sadly a lot of them no longer exist, but my memories do.
Pedaloes in Perry Park I wonder?!?


----------



## huckybuck

Ooh I’m a bit frustrated with the football so far. 

England need to tackle more to get the ball off the Germans.

And what is the referee thinking????? She’s Ukrainian and supposed to be our friend!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Cully said:


> Must admit I'm loving it apart from the sport to see all the places I remember and grew up around. Sadly a lot of them no longer exist, but my memories do.
> Pedaloes in Perry Park I wonder?!?


Pedaloes down Cannon Hill lol.
Did you listen to BRMB? 
I loved that radio in the evenings and on a Sunday night!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I was very proud to see our friend guiding in the VI Para triathlon this morning. Such a great race - my eyes may have leaked...


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> Pedaloes down Cannon Hill lol.
> Did you listen to BRMB?
> I loved that radio in the evenings and on a Sunday night!!


Oh Edgbaston way  .
BRMB yes when I was at home. I left Brum in '71 and didn't settle back there until '81. Then I moved down here in 2004.
When I first left school I worked at Lucas' on Great King Street. My first Saturday job was in BHS, opposite the Odeon picture house. Used to love going down the rag market for a mooch around the stalls.
My house was bulldozed. I believe it's a car park now!!!
Ooh I'm getting all sentimental again.
My sis still lives there and she goes to the market in Brown hills. Sends me jokes and little stories from her local radio presenter 'Brownhills Bob' I think she said.
I'm ok down here but things _do_ make me nostalgic, like the CW games.😌


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> Ooh I’m a bit frustrated with the football so far.
> 
> England need to tackle more to get the ball off the Germans.
> 
> And what is the referee thinking????? She’s Ukrainian and supposed to be our friend!!!


Yaaayy we did it.


----------



## huckybuck

Oh it’s just amazing!! Can’t believe they won! Was a bit worried in extra time! 

Thought Prince William was just lovely when he was congratulating them all too.


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Oh it’s just amazing!! Can’t believe they won! Was a bit worried in extra time!
> 
> Thought Prince William was just lovely when he was congratulating them all too.



Absolutely fantastic though a bit scary at times. Thank goodness no penalties.

It's been a really good day all round for the UK. 😀


----------



## ewelsh

Brilliant news! Well done 😀


----------



## TonyG

Brilliant win by the Lioness, but they’re cats, so I had no doubt really 🤷🏻‍♂️😬

And female cats, so the Germans had no chance 😇


----------



## ewelsh

I have had Libby on this vitamin paste for a week, I thought the novelty would wear off but she literally takes my hand off for it daily, she loves it…

Might be an idea for those with fussy cats as a topper


----------



## Bertie'sMum

I might give that a try with Lily - I see that it is available on Amazon
I suspect it's the yeast in it that makes it so attractive to Libby ! 
Many years ago way, way before the start up of companies like Zooplus the only commercial cat foods available were ones like Kit-e-Kat or chunks of grey "meat" from the "cat's meat man" (cheap) and Whiskas (if you were better off !!) we used to give our cats yeast tablets from the health food shop as a treat - they couldn't get enough of them


----------



## ewelsh

Yes @Cully I can remember my mum excited that she could stop ”Whiskers” as my cat enjoyed “Happy shopper” cat food, at the time I had no idea why she was so delighted 😂


----------



## SbanR

Bertie'sMum said:


> I might give that a try with Lily - I see that it is available on Amazon
> I suspect it's the yeast in it that makes it so attractive to Libby !
> Many years ago way, way before the start up of companies like Zooplus the only commercial cat foods available were ones like Kit-e-Kat or chunks of grey "meat" from the "cat's meat man" (cheap) and Whiskas (if you were better off !!) we used to give our cats yeast tablets from the health food shop as a treat - they couldn't get enough of them


Let us know how you get on with it please.


----------



## GingerNinja

I'm really worrying about the cows  their meadow is brown like everywhere else and they are looking a bit skinny. They go mad when I give them a bag of pears as a treat but they need green grass 😦


----------



## Willow_Warren

I’ve noticed some of the farmers near me are having to put out hay for their sheep!

also I think the first cut of hay happened but I can’t imagine a second cut happening so I’m expecting hay shortage and high prices this winter (not sure the rest of Europe is fairing any better)


----------



## ewelsh

Yes this heat will have a huge knock on affect on meat prices for you meat eaters, the farmers will have to source extra food for the cattle and herds, plus they will have to provide extra water for the cows, ( if I recall correctly ) a cow can drink up to 2 bath tubs of water a day and they get sun burnt so they need shade.


----------



## GingerNinja

"My" cows have plenty of shade and there is a large pond behind the cottage next door but I do worry about them having clean drinking water. I have noticed a couple of them have obviously been in the pond up to their belly as they have mud all up their legs. The farmer doesn't bring them extra food, only a tiny bag of something (cow porridge I assume) that he has always brought them, every couple of days. It doesn't seem a lot for 11 cows.
They have started trying to eat the trees that have low hanging branches.


----------



## Willow_Warren

It’s got to be tough for wildlife… I’d like to feed the birds… but don’t due to problems with rats and of course the rats (not to forget I can’t when restrictions in place around chickens and bird flu).


----------



## Jaf

I've got a splash swim pool (metal sided thing). Had a problem with the liner for 2 weeks, so no water. Once re filled the swallows were back in 2 days, making lovely happy squeaks.

The sparrows are happy with bird baths but swallows swoop water as they fly.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

URGH! I think I"ve broken our big cantilevered parasol. I'm such a doofus. 

So cross with myself.


----------



## huckybuck

I did try to suppress a little bit of excitement when the postman turned up this morning.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Whatcha gonna do HB?


----------



## Charity

There's no contest is there? Liz mentioned Larry to HB so that's got to have tipped the balance in her favour


----------



## SbanR

And she CBA to get up and meet Rishi!😹😹


----------



## slartibartfast

I'm so scared for my babies. 
I found a flea on Dean a moment ago. Last time we had fleas, Arthur and Delle was poisoned by that monster my mother, just because I didn't have the money to buy flea treatment in time. I'm so scared she will do it again, she is pure evil.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Whatcha gonna do HB?





Charity said:


> There's no contest is there? Liz mentioned Larry to HB so that's got to have tipped the balance in her favour





SbanR said:


> And she CBA to get up and meet Rishi!😹😹


Well…..I watched the debate last night (at a nice civilized time in the evening) but Rishi didn’t say anything to make me change my mind. And since I don’t know how he feels about Larry it looks like it’s still my mate Liz. However I am going to hang fire a teeny bit longer just in case there are any more debates or surprises….

I’ve put a note on the calendar to send it off last week of Aug just in case I forget as I would never forgive myself if I didn’t send the vote!!!!


----------



## SbanR

Is it a paper vote then @huckybuck ? I got the impression (from something I heard on the radio) that you can put your vote in via internet, as each person is assigned a verification code


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I would vote for Lizzie. I still cannot believe Rishi as chancellor allowed his wife to play the tax laws - totally hypocritical. But I just cant believe a word that comes out of his mouth - he seems to lack substance and isn't very likeable in my opinion.

HB - if you want to talk politics do it here. I find Politics brings the worst out of people - some nobheads seem very keen to put their point across in the worst possible way. I think with Politics that some people are just absolutely brainwashed into always voting a certain way no matter what you say - Ive voted for all of the main parties at one point or another based on the leaders and policies whereas many people I know go on and on and on about how they will never vote Tory because of the mines/milk/blah blah blah. I quickly unfollow on FB - I have no time for idiots stuck in the past


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I dont remember ordering this. Barney is saying.... "Seriously? Another photo??"


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well @huckybuck if I were you I know which way I'd be voting after the latest Rishi Revelations! Crikey. I'm quite stunned.


----------



## huckybuck

BarneyBobCat said:


> I would vote for Lizzie. I still cannot believe Rishi as chancellor allowed his wife to play the tax laws - totally hypocritical. But I just cant believe a word that comes out of his mouth - he seems to lack substance and isn't very likeable in my opinion.
> 
> HB - if you want to talk politics do it here. I find Politics brings the worst out of people - some nobheads seem very keen to put their point across in the worst possible way. I think with Politics that some people are just absolutely brainwashed into always voting a certain way no matter what you say - Ive voted for all of the main parties at one point or another based on the leaders and policies whereas many people I know go on and on and on about how they will never vote Tory because of the mines/milk/blah blah blah. I quickly unfollow on FB - I have no time for idiots stuck in the past


Thanks BBC 😀
I don’t mind in the slightest people having a difference of opinion to me but hate when it becomes a personal insult.

It’s too easy to be nasty to a username sometimes and people forget there is a person behind the avatar. 

At least I know most of my cat chatters know me and just take me as I am blue warts and all 😂


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well @huckybuck if I were you I know which way I'd be voting after the latest Rishi Revelations! Crikey. I'm quite stunned.


Is that the Twitter video that’s going round? I’ve not seen the news yet this evening. I was a bit shocked too but I am slightly sceptical about the full context of it as it was a very short clip and looked edited. Off to see what else I can find…


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well @huckybuck if I were you I know which way I'd be voting after the latest Rishi Revelations! Crikey. I'm quite stunned.


What Rishi revelations Mrs F?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I went to Specsavers the other day and you will never guess who I bumped into?! 


Yep, everybody in the shop 🤓


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@SbanR just this:









Tory leadership: I took money out of deprived urban areas, says Sunak


Allies of the former chancellor say he changed outdated rules to reflect need in rural areas.



www.bbc.co.uk





Oh and @huckybuck absolutely yes to being skeptical about the reporting.


----------



## huckybuck

@SbanR I can’t find where it is but I know you asked about Solensia and Huck. 

I tried just one injection but honestly couldn’t see any difference in him. So sadly gave up.

I do have the option of metacam if I think he needs it although I am a little cautious about using it as CeilingKitty diagnosed suspected stage1 kidney disease.

Over the summer he’s been pretty good so have stopped it completely but as soon as he starts to look uncomfortable then I will give him some but just err on a low ish dose.

The change in him since the mats have gone is noticeable.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> @SbanR just this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tory leadership: I took money out of deprived urban areas, says Sunak
> 
> 
> Allies of the former chancellor say he changed outdated rules to reflect need in rural areas.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and @huckybuck absolutely yes to being skeptical about the reporting.


Thank you Mrs F. They've shown it on the 10 o'clock news


----------



## huckybuck

Go to Google 
Type cat and enter 
Click on the paw icon


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> Go to Google
> Type cat and enter
> Click on the paw icon


How did you discover that HB?
And did you click repeatedly on the paw icon?
If not, I suggest you try it 😸


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> How did you discover that HB?
> And did you click repeatedly on the paw icon?
> If not, I suggest you try it 😸


My neighbour told me…and yes of course I did 😂


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## raysmyheart

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 575760


I never knew of this @huckybuck . All different colors of cat paws come out to make a stamp! Thank you, I can't stop myself from tapping on the paw!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Do you know what. I'd rather watch paint dry than boxing. I think it is the most horrendous (and boring) sport. 

Literally I'd rather watch ANY other sport. Tiddlywinks. Rock climbing. Lawn bowls. You name it. Anything else.


----------



## slartibartfast

The Morningstars are having a secret book club! Their new favourite activity is picking books from the shelves and throwing them on the floor. They are picking good stuff, yesterday it was 'The Exorcist' by W.P, Blatty, Stephen King's 'The Running Man' and 'Nagi cel' by Adam Wiśniewski-Snerg, good old Polish sci-fi. 
About three years ago Julian had this obsession with Philip Dick's 'Man in the High Castle'. The book was on the floor everyday, for a month or so. No matter where I put it, on different shelves, under other books, he always found it.


----------



## slartibartfast

The zombie apocalypse is coming!!! Just catched my babies playing with this:








Any Evil Dead fans here?
Ash is named after Ash from Evil Dead series, I love Bruce Campbell and Sam Raimi.


----------



## Cully

I used to love Dennis Wheatley years ago but there is now so much real evil in the world I don't get any enjoyment from those sort of books now.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> I used to love Dennis Wheatley years ago but there is now so much real evil in the world I don't get any enjoyment from those sort of books now.


That's just how I feel @Cully. In my younger days I loved a good old scary, even gory book but not nowadays. It's the same with TV, we're drip fed cruelty and killing in the dramas which are on today. Why is it the powers that be can't see we need entertainment and something funny and jolly to take us away from the real world. 😏


----------



## slartibartfast

Ash had his dental surgery today, my poor boy had 6 teeth removed.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh poor ash, how is he doing? X


----------



## huckybuck

So Huck has bad arthritis - he’s an MC aged 15 that’s old for a cat. 

We are in the garden and he’s chilling on his stone bench at dusk. A bat whizzes past his ears.

I have never seen him move so fast. He was up and off and racing down the garden at 100mph. Mr HB almost had a heart attack running full pelt after him and managed to grab him (think rugby tackle) before he scaled the 6 foot fence at the bottom.

So much for thinking Nooooo he’ll never be able to get over it now!


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> So Huck has bad arthritis - he’s an MC aged 15 that’s old for a cat.
> 
> We are in the garden and he’s chilling on his stone bench at dusk. A bat whizzes past his ears.
> 
> I have never seen him move so fast. He was up and off and racing down the garden at 100mph. Mr HB almost had a heart attack running full pelt after him and managed to grab him (think rugby tackle) before he scaled the 6 foot fence at the bottom.
> 
> So much for thinking Nooooo he’ll never be able to get over it now!


Some surprises left in the old boy yet 😸


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> So Huck has bad arthritis - he’s an MC aged 15 that’s old for a cat.
> 
> We are in the garden and he’s chilling on his stone bench at dusk. A bat whizzes past his ears.
> 
> I have never seen him move so fast. He was up and off and racing down the garden at 100mph. Mr HB almost had a heart attack running full pelt after him and managed to grab him (think rugby tackle) before he scaled the 6 foot fence at the bottom.
> 
> So much for thinking Nooooo he’ll never be able to get over it now!


It's amazing what they can do when they are focused and their adrenaline is up...that's Huck by the way, not Mr HB though sounds like they both excelled themselves.


----------



## ewelsh

Go Huck, keep them slaves on their toes 😂


----------



## slartibartfast

ewelsh said:


> Oh poor ash, how is he doing? X


He is eating a lot, purring and giving me lots of cuddles.


----------



## SbanR

I've been watching Animal Park. They have the most gorgeous Brahmas who simply adore grapes. Apparently grapes are a hen's favourite food.
Do yours love grapes @huckybuck @Willow_Warren


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> I've been watching Animal Park. They have the most gorgeous Brahmas who simply adore grapes. Apparently grapes are a hen's favourite food.
> Do yours love grapes @huckybuck @Willow_Warren


My hens adore grapes!!! Yesterday I gave them the remnants of the BBQ salads and the grapes and watermelon and feta were the first things they picked out lol!!! 

I also did a random experiment - cheesecake or burgers….knowing the like both….cheesecake went first!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sad news for us today. Husband's "Uncle" Mick died this morning, he has a lung condition, got covid, was in hospital but discharged a few days ago. He is D's dad's best mate - they were each other's Best Men, they all went on holiday together (D and his brother, UM's three daughters), husband's middle name is Michael, UM's youngest daughter did my wedding make-up and does my massages when I can get organised to have one. I have had many pints of cider with him at the pub and we are very sad  He declined anyone staying with him last night - I think he had decided that he was ready to die and so just did. 

So here's to Uncle Mick. Don't be flirting too much with the angels...or D's mum will be telling you off!


----------



## ewelsh

Awwww I am so sorry @Mrs Funkin how sad. Uncle Mick sounds like a much loved kind man with good friends and family around him, who can ask for more than to leave such memories of yourself.

In my prayers x 

p.s I hope you are flirting with the angels too Mick x


----------



## huckybuck

Oh that is very sad @Mrs Funkin 

I am so sorry and thinking of you all. He sounds such a character. His memory will live on in you and all his family xx


----------



## GingerNinja

I'm sorry for your loss @Mrs Funkin that is so sad when he was relatively young xx


----------



## Charity

@Mrs Funkin, very sorry you've had yet another loss. A pint of cider in Uncle Mick's memory next time you're at the pub. xx


----------



## SbanR

Very sorry to hear of your loss Mrs F.


----------



## SbanR

@Cully is there an Asda near you?
Misty's gourmet gold terrine is on multi buy offer, in case you're not aware.


----------



## huckybuck

Sending off today.
Mr HB has spoiled his paper as he wanted Boris to stay. I nearly did but don’t want to waste my vote.


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> @Cully is there an Asda near you?
> Misty's gourmet gold terrine is on multi buy offer, in case you're not aware.


Thanks. I was planning on going there today after my eye test as it's not too far.
I got 3 boxes, so 36 tins. Should last a little while don't you think  
I also got some Sheba salmon fine flakes as the foil tins are 6 for £3.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m glad you’ve voted @huckybuck and thank you for taking the time to make an informed decision.


----------



## huckybuck

@Bertie'sMum I can’t read your thread about advertising blocking posts in forum help. This is what comes up..


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@huckybuck do you use the forum on an iPad at all? If so, I have an easy way to ad block on it...


----------



## catzz

Those of you with more than one cat, do they do synchronised grooming? I love watching my two when they wash themselves. They seem to have a set routine, I do wonder whether it’s because they are mother and daughter and the (twelve year old) kitten is just following what she was taught


----------



## Bertie'sMum

huckybuck said:


> @Bertie'sMum I can’t read your thread about advertising blocking posts in forum help. This is what comes up..
> 
> View attachment 576259


that's weird ! I've just checked and I can read it OK. I didn't post any links only a screen print to show Admin what I meant.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Has anyone else noticed how many posts there have been in the last couple of days reporting the passing of different members cats, some only kittens? So very sad but makes me wonder what's going on


----------



## huckybuck

Bertie'sMum said:


> Has anyone else noticed how many posts there have been in the last couple of days reporting the passing of different members cats, some only kittens? So very sad but makes me wonder what's going on


I totally agree. A lot of RTAs too. Breaks my heart.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Inside The Mind Of A Cat on Netflix is really good


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We watched that the other night BBC. I’m still no further forward as Oscar doesn’t do half the things cats are “meant” to do


----------



## SbanR

You should have got Oscar to watch it too Mrs F. He might decide some of those things 'might' be worth doing 😹


----------



## huckybuck

Just watched a really lovely film - it’s a true story - Jerry and Marge go large.

I spotted it on Sky/Paramount


----------



## ewelsh

@Mrs Funkin I have a question if I may. I was just talking on the phone to my hairdresser, first time Mummy to a 3 month yr old. She said she was not allowed to say Breast feeding, that it should be chest feeding!!!!!!

is this true? X


----------



## ewelsh

Exactly my reaction @huckybuck if its true the world has gone mad, so I am hoping she is teasing me


----------



## Mrs Funkin

ewelsh said:


> @Mrs Funkin I have a question if I may. I was just talking on the phone to my hairdresser, first time Mummy to a 3 month yr old. She said she was not allowed to say Breast feeding, that it should be chest feeding!!!!!!
> 
> is this true? X


There has been talk of us as midwives having to refer to breast feeding as chest feeding, yes Emma. The trust I work for is joined to Brighton and they in particular are pushing for the “pregnant people” and “chest feeding” terminology. It’s coming through in updated policies.

I am LIVID about it. I have absolutely no issue at all using these terms if someone requests it (if, for example, non binary and pregnant or a trans man) but as a blanket term? No thanks. If I was pregnant, I’d be asking why I was being erased from the nomenclature.


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> There has been talk of us as midwives having to refer to breast feeding as chest feeding, yes Emma. The trust I work for is joined to Brighton and they in particular are pushing for the “pregnant people” and “chest feeding” terminology. It’s coming through in updated policies.
> 
> I am LIVID about it. I have absolutely no issue at all using these terms if someone requests it (if, for example, non binary and pregnant or a trans man) but as a blanket term? No thanks. If I was pregnant, I’d be asking why I was being erased from the nomenclature.



WOW is all I can say. Well my hairdresser is in her late 20’s has hormones flying so very emotional anyway, she struggled to breast feed anyway and now this on top… it’s obviously upset her as she mentioned it to me a few times. All her clients are normally older women who all ask “ are you breast feeding?“

ridiculous


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Urgh! I'd love to know what business of anyone's it is how you feed your baby. Yes, I'd love every woman to breast feed but I know they don't - for many reasons - and as long as they have had help and support if they have wanted to, that's what I care about. I also care that those that choose to bottle feed have the information to do it properly and safely. 

Ppppfffftttt. 

As I always told my ladies who were (for example) upset they'd had a caesarean and didn't want to have to tell their friends what had happened...well, they only know what you tell them. No need for detail if you don't want to give detail.

Double ppffftttttt.


----------



## Cully

Bloomin' ridiculous. They'll have to make changes to medical history and dictionaries. Breast stroke, breastplate, double breasted, walk two abreast etc.


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Urgh! I'd love to know what business of anyone's it is how you feed your baby. Yes, I'd love every woman to breast feed but I know they don't - for many reasons - and as long as they have had help and support if they have wanted to, that's what I care about. I also care that those that choose to bottle feed have the information to do it properly and safely.
> 
> Ppppfffftttt.
> 
> As I always told my ladies who were (for example) upset they'd had a caesarean and didn't want to have to tell their friends what had happened...well, they only know what you tell them. No need for detail if you don't want to give detail.
> 
> Double ppffftttttt.



I couldn’t agree with you more @Mrs Funkin I wouldnt dream of asking my hair dresser if she breast or bottle feeds her baby!
I just do not understand why words or actions have to be analysed/judged by people…why is everyone so judge mental or offended now days

I am still gutted I can not sit on Father Christmas knee 😂


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Do the powers that be not realise that everyone has breasts - it's been a perfectly acceptable anatomical non-generic word ascribed to a part of the human body No matter how y0u describe your gender - male,female or other - you can get breast cancer - so do we now have to say chest cancer instead ?.

Talk about political correctness gone mad !


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Maybe this means I no longer have man boobs


----------



## slartibartfast

I will be writing the next message with my nose, because I will lose my hands soon. Finally got the flea treatment, now I have to apply it on my babies. There will be blood...


----------



## ewelsh

I feel your pain @slartibartfast


----------



## ewelsh

Anyone watched Netflix The Sandman?


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> Anyone watched Netflix The Sandman?


No - haven’t even heard of it????


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> I will be writing the next message with my nose, because I will lose my hands soon. Finally got the flea treatment, now I have to apply it on my babies. There will be blood...


Good luck Slarti 😬😳😱 well done.


----------



## SbanR

@Charity Aldi on Thursday  😸


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> @Charity Aldi on Thursday  😸
> View attachment 576371


I've got one of those spider catchers but I don't use it because surely it would hurt the spider or damage its legs. 

What's in the spider repellent? If its chestnut it doesn't work, I've tried.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> I've got one of those spider catchers but I don't use it because surely it would hurt the spider or damage its legs.
> 
> What's in the spider repellent? If its chestnut it doesn't work, I've tried.


If you don't close it completely the spider should be ok?
No idea re the repellent. Might be essential oil if it isn't chestnut?


----------



## huckybuck

I have a brilliant spider catcher - it’s called Gwacie. I only have to call “WORK WORK” and it gets dealt with!!!


----------



## Arny

At the beginning of the month I got two zooplus orders, the poor delivery driver was complaining as the boxes were so heavy.
After the second order he said 'see you soon'.. 'not too soon!'
Sorry I've just put in another order as had another coupon 😬


----------



## ewelsh

Oh gwad, Libby just had her ear drops and eye ointment treatment, I have also put spot treatment on Lottie, neither are speaking to me now 🙄


----------



## slartibartfast

ewelsh said:


> Oh gwad, Libby just had her ear drops and eye ointment treatment, I have also put spot treatment on Lottie, neither are speaking to me now 🙄


I'm in bad books too, flea treatment for all and struvite treatment for Mystique. I will be murdered in my sleep!


----------



## slartibartfast

ewelsh said:


> Anyone watched Netflix The Sandman?


Lucifer is a woman!!! Just like Kopernik!!! Nicolaus Copernicus, his true name Mikołaj Kopernik, and the quote is from the cult Polish movie Sexmission. If you can find this movie, watch it, you won't regret it, it's like Monty Python. @cheekyscrip , can you second me on this, all the people in the world should see that movie, it's a masterpiece!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh my 

We've had a mummy pigeon building a nest in a tree in our garden. Well, there was a kerfuffle earlier and Oscar was going MENTAL. It transpired that he was shouting at Obie from next door, who was trying to eat the pigeon. We think that the magpies had killed mummy pigeon - I don't know if there are actually babies or not but if there were, well, they're probably a goner now.

Oscar was very happy that HD scooped him up and brought him in away from the kerfuffle. The lawn was covered in feathers (still are some there, there were so many).

I'm very sad about it. Poor mummy pigeon, she's been so busy flying back and forth.


----------



## ewelsh

slartibartfast said:


> Lucifer is a woman!!! Just like Kopernik!!! Nicolaus Copernicus, his true name Mikołaj Kopernik, and the quote is from the cult Polish movie Sexmission. If you can find this movie, watch it, you won't regret it, it's like Monty Python. @cheekyscrip , can you second me on this, all the people in the world should see that movie, it's a masterpiece!



I never read the comic but did watch the whole series out of curiosity, it started off good yet very different, then drifted off for me then picked up. this sort of series is either your thing or not.


----------



## ewelsh

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh my
> 
> We've had a mummy pigeon building a nest in a tree in our garden. Well, there was a kerfuffle earlier and Oscar was going MENTAL. It transpired that he was shouting at Obie from next door, who was trying to eat the pigeon. We think that the magpies had killed mummy pigeon - I don't know if there are actually babies or not but if there were, well, they're probably a goner now.
> 
> Oscar was very happy that HD scooped him up and brought him in away from the kerfuffle. The lawn was covered in feathers (still are some there, there were so many).
> 
> I'm very sad about it. Poor mummy pigeon, she's been so busy flying back and forth.



I hate to say this but there will be chicks in that nest or the mother pigeon (who are brilliant parents by the way) would have flown away, she was trying to defend them. I love nature but it can be so cruel.
You really need to check if there are chicks in that nest or they will starve to death without Mum pigeon or worse get peeked to death by magpies, if so do the kindest thing and end their lives quickly.
Xx


----------



## huckybuck

So the saga with the gas/electricity company. 

Aside from our bills which are no less than an annual salary atm I decided the best thing to do was to get a smart meter fitted so Mr HB might actually wise up to how much the AC and leaving the TV on all day is costing…

I logged on to my account which shows both the gas and electricity accounts (with the same supplier) and it asked me to book a free smart meter fitting. I did.

Then a week later I got a text to say sorry the fitting didn’t go ahead please re book. So I did. It was for today.

Then a couple of days ago I got an email to say sorry we can’t fit your smart meter as your gas and elec accounts aren’t linked.

So I phoned them and after an hour waiting to get through said I want to link the accounts as I want a smart meter.

I was told the accounts couldn’t be linked????

Asking why they said it was because one of them (E on) was taken over by E on next. But I was with E on next for the other and prior to that E on as well. So now both accounts are E on next. And if I log on I can see both accounts and switch between them.

I then spent another hour trying to find out why they couldn’t be linked (no answer) and when I could get them linked (no answer) and when I could get a smart meter fitted (no answer). 

I was irate by the time I put the phone down. 

I then logged on to my account to try to change my direct debit payments and there’s an issue with that as well (I wanted to reduce my gas payment but it will only let you reduce it by 10% - I am £1600 in credit arghhhhhhhh). 

And then a message popped up asking me to book for a smart meter. Honestly!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GingerNinja

I was with Eon years ago @huckybuck never again! I'm sorry that you are having such problems trying to sort it.


----------



## SbanR

I was with Eon then got informed I'm now with Eon Next.
I recently tried to get hold of someone to speak to (as in verbally) but kept being referred to their 'chat' platform.
Grrrrrrrr
When this move first took place, there was no problem getting hold of a live person. The phone was picked up very promptly.
No point trying to change though (even if I could). 
All the big companies are probably the same.


----------



## GingerNinja

I don't know if it's even possible to change provider in the current circumstances but if you want a recommendation for the future, I'm with SO Energy.
They're supposedly green but I've stayed because whenever I've contacted them their customer service is excellent, even when busy I pressed the button to request a call back rather than hold and I got it exactly when they said!


----------



## Charity

No wonder they drive you mad @huckybuck. We're with Octopus, they are really good and its so simple if you don't mind taking your own monthly readings but you can keep up with your bills so easily.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @ewelsh D says that there’s been a pigeon in the tree today….he will keep an eye tomorrow now it’s not piddling with rain. It’s a very high tree, not sure how we’d get up there…hmmm.


----------



## ewelsh

Oh flipping heck @huckybuck how frustrating, that is a head banging job.


I had problems with E on years ago. I was with them in this house for 5 years then suddenly they decided my house name was different to what it had been since 1820…….. 😳 and named my nearest neighbour my house name ( when the neighbour had a smart meter fitted)it all got very complicated, in the end I got so sick of repeating myself plus sending proof of the name of my house and getting all worked up I left.

I switched to Scottish P and I have not had a problem since, having said that they keep trying to reduce my monthly payments but I want to keep them to same so I level out for winter….😂🙄


----------



## huckybuck

I’ve been recommended Octopus by someone else so called them and I can switch although they aren’t recommending it. But it would mean I’d be able to get a smart meter (I think). 

I have briefly done the sums and I’d pay a teeny bit more for my electricity but a teeny bit less for my gas. Given my gas bill is the heftier out if the two it might work out ok. 

I’ve been overpaying since April and the electricity is only just in credit but the gas is massively in credit. I was stocking up too but if I switch I guess this just gets refunded.


----------



## cheekyscrip

slartibartfast said:


> Lucifer is a woman!!! Just like Kopernik!!! Nicolaus Copernicus, his true name Mikołaj Kopernik, and the quote is from the cult Polish movie Sexmission. If you can find this movie, watch it, you won't regret it, it's like Monty Python. @cheekyscrip , can you second me on this, all the people in the world should see that movie, it's a masterpiece!


I can , absolutely my favourite comedy xxx feminists rewritten the history… not sure though if some people in UK will not find this movie offensive in PC climate… it was done a few good years ago and shows only two genders…


----------



## Mrs Funkin

This was so cool yesterday. We had the AeroSparks team practising over our house and then we walked to the beach to watch their display last night


----------



## BarneyBobCat

That looks amazing @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Charity

Oh what to do with Toppy. Look at his chin this morning. 😟 He's scratching it so much and I've been putting anti-bacterial cream on for the last few days but he's scratched it raw in places today. I've given him a flea treatment just in case and he's having his supplements but its got me beat at the moment. 😩


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Toppy  is it worth contemplating steroids, I’m sorry I can’t remember if he’s on them or not. I know Barney has a similar thing and steric have helped him.


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Toppy  is it worth contemplating steroids, I’m sorry I can’t remember if he’s on them or not. I know Barney has a similar thing and steric have helped him.


He did have a steroid injection a couple of months ago so I think it will have to be that again, it does break the cycle. This is all due to the very hot spell, it just flared it up.


----------



## Cully

Poor Toppy, that's looks so sore. I know you've tried so many things to help him. Sorry but I can't remember if he's had scrapings tested.
It looks like little individual lumps rather than a rash.
Have you tried anything like E45 anti itch cream? I don't know if it's ok for cats, but it's very quick acting for itches.


----------



## huckybuck

Hmm where it is would indicate to me it could be acne. That’s what Grace used to get. And I guess the heat could set off the pores. Have you tried Hibiscrub? Boiled salt water might help too.

I’m guessing anything cream/grease based might aggravate it. 

Poor baby I hope it can settle down.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Poor Toppy, that's looks so sore. I know you've tried so many things to help him. Sorry but I can't remember if he's had scrapings tested.
> It looks like little individual lumps rather than a rash.
> Have you tried anything like E45 anti itch cream? I don't know if it's ok for cats, but it's very quick acting for itches.


I think as E45 says for external use only, I'd be worried about him licking it which he would. He's not speaking to me since I did the flea treatment, he's got the hump. 😾


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Hmm where it is would indicate to me it could be acne. That’s what Grace used to get. And I guess the heat could set off the pores. Have you tried Hibiscrub?
> 
> Poor baby I hope it can settle down.


The vet calls it miliary determatitis as they think its flea bites which I'm always arguing it isn't as we never see any fleas or flea dirt. It could be something he picks up in the garden during the summer as it isn't as bad in wintertime. He's had a skin scrape a while ago to rule out mites.

No, haven't tried Hibiscrub, the one I'm using at the moment contains chamomile, aloe vera, eucalyptus and clove. Trouble is if he licks if off his paws, it's not having a chance to do much good is it?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I think steroid tablets are better than injections based on Barneys issue - his chin never fully recovered with the injections whereas the tablets keep a constant dose going in. Just my opinion of course


----------



## huckybuck

Hibiscrub is antibacterial so would work if it’s bacteria blocking his pores. You just use it diluted (I’ve used it for my own skin before when I used to get rosacea and acne). So bathe the area a couple of times a day. It doesn’t sting and shouldn’t aggravate. Might turn his chin a bit pink but worth it if it cleared up.


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Hibiscrub is antibacterial so would work if it’s bacteria blocking his pores. You just use it diluted (I’ve used it for my own skin before when I used to get rosacea and acne). So bathe the area a couple of times a day. It doesn’t sting and shouldn’t aggravate. Might turn his chin a bit pink but worth it if it cleared up.


Thanks @huckybuck, I've looked at it but it does say don't put on open wounds which he has at the moment as he's made it bleed. May get some for the future though. Wish I'd seen this for Purdey's paw as well earlier.


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> Thanks @huckybuck, I've looked at it but it does say don't put on open wounds which he has at the moment as he's made it bleed. May get some for the future though. Wish I'd seen this for Purdey's paw as well earlier.


I think if diluted it would be fine (maybe tomorrow) I’ve used it on Grace’s chin when it’s bled. It actually feels quite gentle and I don’t think would sting.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Ive got a pineapple left from the BBQ that dint happen yesterday - any ideas what I could do with it?


----------



## ewelsh

Roast it yummy


----------



## huckybuck

Pineapple upside down cake! 

Or you could just make Pina Coladas!









Piña Colada In A Pineapple Recipe by Tasty


This content is intended solely for users of legal drinking age. Drink responsibly.




tasty.co


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I think Ive had enough alcohol for this weekend! I dont know why I didnt post this in the cookery thread 🧐


----------



## Jaf

Apparently pineapple has little spikes that can cut your mouth! My aunt served it once and a couple of people got hurt. (Not me, I've never eaten pineapple).

Today the weather's all humid and stormy and my head's pounding.


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Apparently pineapple has little spikes that can cut your mouth! My aunt served it once and a couple of people got hurt. (Not me, I've never eaten pineapple).
> 
> Today the weather's all humid and stormy and my head's pounding.


Make sure you're drinking enough. Sounds like you could be dehydrated. Have you got a couple of paracetamol to take?


----------



## Jaf

Yeah paracetamol is helping, thanks. And ibuprofen, but I do not like codeine if its avoidable!

I'm not really a big drinker, I'm enjoying vimto with fizzy water at the moment.

I wish it would rain! Very, very needed.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ha! @Cully @Ali71 @SbanR and many others with fusspots…this is for us


----------



## SbanR

@Mrs Funkin sadly, my mum is a Hard Woman
She tells me I can eat it or go hungry! 😢 









I wish YOU were my mummy😺
I would Love to have you open a few tins for me to sniff. 
I might even lick a few - just to get your hopes up you know😹


----------



## Jaf

I bought the wrong little tins...gravy instead of savoury cake! Lori is not happy and will not eat it, and the others aren't impressed. I did get a nice free food mat with my points.

I keep having silly dreams. We were on a bus but the seats were orange plastic chairs that weren't stapled down. I woke up before the bus moved. Then there was an annoying person sleeping in the bath! Can't use the bathroom! Arrggh.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 576703
> 
> 
> Ha! @Cully @Ali71 @SbanR and many others with fusspots…this is for us


You've definitely hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha Ollie, you don’t want a helicopter mum like me, that’s for sure


----------



## Bertie'sMum

I know that this is not about cats but wanted to share - have you seen the new trailer for The Yorkshire Vet with Dougie (golden retriever) racing to see his new puppies ? It makes me smile and lifts my mood every time I see it


----------



## ewelsh

Beautiful @Bertie'sMum


----------



## Charity

Love it @Bertie'sMum


----------



## Charity

I love this. It's on a postbox in our town. Bet it makes the postman smile every day.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I took this photo in York Station


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good grief! I love Doritos. My favourites are Chilli Heatwave. I saw in Lidl the other day some Flamin' Hot Tangy Cheese (new, "Limited Edition"). So into the freezer they went (I like cold crisps) and Oh. My. Heck. They are SO hot I can barely eat them. So I can't. I've eaten some but my mouth is on fire and I'm thankful I only bought one bag to test.

Back to Chilli Heatwave it is...blimey.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good grief! I love Doritos. My favourites are Chilli Heatwave. I saw in Lidl the other day some Flamin' Hot Tangy Cheese (new, "Limited Edition"). So into the freezer they went (I like cold crisps) and Oh. My. Heck. They are SO hot I can barely eat them. So I can't. I've eaten some but my mouth is on fire and I'm thankful I only bought one bag to test.
> 
> Back to Chilli Heatwave it is...blimey.


Crumble it over something as a crunchy topping Mrs F


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Honestly they are ridiculous! I can do spicy but goodness. We are going to put them on the bar at the sailing club


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Honestly they are ridiculous! I can do spicy but goodness. We are going to put them on the bar at the sailing club


😲
That's truly wicked Mrs F! Didn't think you were like that 😹


----------



## huckybuck

Uh oh they have mentioned the C word in Dog Chat 😱


----------



## Bertie'sMum

huckybuck said:


> Uh oh they have mentioned the C word in Dog Chat 😱


But it's only September


----------



## SbanR

Bertie'sMum said:


> But it's only September


The m.... pies and cakes are already on the supermarket shelf  
Forgot all about it until now


----------



## Charity

I've had a couple of C catalogues already in the post.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

I refuse, absolutely refuse to think about C.............. until after Halloween and even that's too early in my book


----------



## Charity

Only a couple of hours before we know who our new PM is. I think @huckybuck will be clapping. 🤗


----------



## huckybuck

I’m watching. But my enthusiasm about the whole situation has waned rather a lot. I think whoever it is will get a media bashing and whatever they decide to do it won’t be enough and everyone will moan. I find it all very sad.


----------



## ewelsh

Well Liz is in, I don‘t envy her to be honest.


----------



## Jaf

Anyone had sun damage spot treated? Apparently they freeze it, like a wart? It's my neighbour and she can't have it done yet as they're still closed for summer! I hope that means that they're not worried about her.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, three new C mice may have come home with me today. It’s not my fault, I couldn’t resist them.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, three new C mice may have come home with me today. It’s not my fault, I couldn’t resist them.


Where are the photos Mrs F?


----------



## huckybuck

Jaf said:


> Anyone had sun damage spot treated? Apparently they freeze it, like a wart? It's my neighbour and she can't have it done yet as they're still closed for summer! I hope that means that they're not worried about her.


I had sun damage due to acne medication and scarring. I never had it treated as such (by freezing or anything - I’d be worried that would make it worse). I did use a serum which helped with lightening and sunscreen every day to prevent it getting worse. It did get better but took a long long time. 

The one I used was Caudalie. But there are loads out there now. Apparently it’s the grape seed extract that’s the imp bit.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sneak peek @SbanR - the new King & Queen of Mouseland AKA the kitchen !


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sneak peek @SbanR - the new King & Queen of Mouseland AKA the kitchen !
> 
> View attachment 576904


Ooooooohhhh Mrs F. They are truly irresistible


----------



## ewelsh

Jaf said:


> Anyone had sun damage spot treated? Apparently they freeze it, like a wart? It's my neighbour and she can't have it done yet as they're still closed for summer! I hope that means that they're not worried about her.



@Jaf I had moles removed using laser treatment which could be a similar process. It basically burns the area out, you have a numbing injection prior so can’t feel a thing. 





@Mrs Funkin those mice are adorable, will you name them? X


----------



## huckybuck

Ooh Mrs F I know they aren’t catty but I LOVE them!!! Where are they from?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well I have a mouse addiction at Christmas @huckybuck - it’s been a long love affair. These ones were in HomeSense yesterday - I’d gone to get Snoopy Christmas tea towels and happened upon them. I think they will just be the King and Queen of Mouseland. Unless they tell me otherwise…


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmmm, so I’ve made my pumpkin rag wreath for the front door. I’m not convinced but I shall use it anyway, as I’ve made it now  It’ll probably look okay at a distance if you squint (she says hopefully!).


----------



## Jaf

huckybuck said:


> I had sun damage due to acne medication and scarring. I never had it treated as such (by freezing or anything - I’d be worried that would make it worse). I did use a serum which helped with lightening and sunscreen every day to prevent it getting worse. It did get better but took a long long time.
> 
> The one I used was Caudalie. But there are loads out there now. Apparently it’s the grape seed extract that’s the imp bit.





ewelsh said:


> @Jaf I had moles removed using laser treatment which could be a similar process. It basically burns the area out, you have a numbing injection prior so can’t


Thanks lovelies. My neighbour says she's spoken to a friend who has had both a cream and a freeze treatment. He said the cream had to be applied for a month and hurt, he preferred the freezing as it was over in 30secs.

I didn't know moles could be lasered. I had one cut off years ago. Fainted a week later having the stitch out!


----------



## ewelsh

Oh I love your Pumpkin @Mrs Funkin, very clever x


----------



## huckybuck

The pumpkin is great Mrs F!!!

Now I’m going to have to find a home sense lol!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Very random but I had a wow moment today when I went to collect the eggs. Then an ouch when I actually thought about it. Probably best not to!


----------



## bluesunbeam

huckybuck said:


> Very random but I had a wow moment today when I went to collect the eggs. Then an ouch when I actually thought about it. Probably best not to!


The first egg in Tuesdays slot looks a bit strange as well- do you think these oddities are due to the thunder claps (if you had any) stressing out your chooks?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

huckybuck said:


> The pumpkin is great Mrs F!!!
> 
> Now I’m going to have to find a home sense lol!!!


Or even just a TKMaxx? They have Crimble things in there too, usually.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Wowsers! You’re going to need a bigger pan @huckybuck !!


----------



## huckybuck

bluesunbeam said:


> The first egg in Tuesdays slot looks a bit strange as well- do you think these oddities are due to the thunder claps (if you had any) stressing out your chooks?


I’ve been getting odd soft shell boob implant as well as rough eggs so wonder if they aren’t getting enough calcium. I have added oyster shell to their normal grit and changed their pellet food. Interestingly the giant egg came after I fed them burgers 😂


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Been out on my bike, had to turn round part the way to avoid an almighty storm. It was windy already but crikey it got real bad. Forked lightening! Just made it home in time, its thunder and lightening here now and crazy windy!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Phew BBC! I missed a torrential downpour this morning by about 40 seconds...I was literally running away from it down the Prom. Glad you're safe and sound, not sure lightning and a bike is a great combo. Yikes.


----------



## Charity

We had a thunderstorm for about half an hour earlier, then the sun came out but we're supposed to get another storm later.


----------



## huckybuck

I put Hols in the run about half an hour ago and the heavens have opened, there’s thunder and lightening and I’m in my PJs…I am such a bad Mum I’m waiting for a break….


----------



## Jaf

Can we do a swap? Hot stuff for rain?

I know I'll be sorry but I'm so fed up with the heat. Cicadas are making a racket too. Need sleep.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh heck, there has been a statement issued about The Queen's health, stating, "Following further evaluation this morning, The Queen’s doctors are concerned for Her Majesty’s health and have recommended she remain under medical supervision.

The Queen remains comfortable and at Balmoral."

Oh double heck. I fear the worst


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no no no, Prince Charles is with her and William is on his way. Camilla is there already too.


----------



## huckybuck

I think it’s a precursor to this is bad. I didn’t like the pics of her with Truss. Her bruising was awful on her hand again. I wondered heart issues then. Or if she’d been having chemo/IV treatment. 

I’m gutted.


----------



## Charity

Oh dear, just watching the News now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Honestly, when the Queen dies I will be broken hearted. I think she is incredible. I could cry thinking about it


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Honestly, when the Queen dies I will be broken hearted. I think she is incredible. I could cry thinking about it


Same here Mrs F. If you can love someone you have never met then I do. It feels like she is part of the family. 

I think she really rallied to welcome the new PM as she knew it was imp to do it. 

If it is her time then I hope that Nanny will be waiting to take her hand wherever that may be.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Anne, Andrew and Edward are all on their way to Balmoral too. This gets worse 

Even worse, Harry is on his way too.


----------



## Charity

She's been in our lives for ever and has always been a person to admire and the backbone of our country and many others. It will be like losing a family member. After seeing her the other day with Liz Truss, you can see she will carry out her duty until she drops, its just her way. 

The fact all the family are gathering doesn't bode well.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

I have suspected that her health has been seriously poor for some time - she is 96 and looking very frail lately. I fear she will not reach the grand old age of 102 like her Mother or even 99 like her husband. She's had a lot to contend with in the last few years - the death of the Duke of Edinburgh and the Harry/Meghan debacle being the most recent.


----------



## GingerNinja

I am far from a royalist but she is such an amazing lady whom I have the utmost respect for. This news makes me very sad indeed


----------



## huckybuck

I’ve just cancelled my neighbours for Sat night - didn’t think it was appropriate 😢


----------



## Charity

Our lovely Queen has died, God rest her soul. Feel so very sad.


----------



## ewelsh

I’m so sad! God Bless her x


----------



## Tigermoon

Such sad news. 
We guessed that she might have already passed when the news coverage started earlier as the BBC News readers were all wearing black and there were carefully positioned cameras for the notices to go up on Buckingham Palace fence.


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## BarneyBobCat

How sad. It all feels so very strange. The news of her illness broke just before my last presentation of the conference and there was a brief discussion about what to do if she did die - I was going to have to stop my speech to tell everyone, thank goodness I didn't have to do that! Although I do suspect she had already died but they needed to sort everything internally first which is absolutely the right thing to do. RIP Lizzie


----------



## huckybuck

Not a great day.
The cattery where Nanny/Aunty Ps cat is staying have called to say Oscar is really bad. 

I’ve given permission for her to take him to OOH vet and waiting to hear what they say.

Have had to text Aunty P as she is flying back from Spain this evening. 

We won’t let him suffer at all and I am expecting they will want to euthanize. Just feel terribly sad he will be at the vets with strangers. But I have to hope, trust and pray they all show him kindness.


----------



## lullabydream

huckybuck said:


> Not a great day.
> The cattery where Nanny/Aunty Ps cat is staying have called to say Oscar is really bad.
> 
> I’ve given permission for her to take him to OOH vet and waiting to hear what they say.
> 
> Have had to text Aunty P as she is flying back from Spain this evening.
> 
> We won’t let him suffer at all and I am expecting they will want to euthanize. Just feel terribly sad he will be at the vets with strangers. But I have to hope, trust and pray they all show him kindness.


Thoughts are with you, definitely not a good day.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

They will @huckybuck I'm sure they will, I don't think people enter into a veterinary job without loving animals. Sending love to Oscar xx


----------



## huckybuck

Not heard anything but just had a text from Aunty P to say she’s at the vets now. She must have gone straight there. I am so glad she’s there but I now pray she does the right thing for Oscar as she won’t want to let him go.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Poor Oscar  thank goodness Aunty P has got there though so he’s not on his own xx


----------



## huckybuck

She’s going to let him go. I feel so sad for her, she’s in bits. Told her to be really brave and try to hold it together while she’s with him. I pray it’s very peaceful and quick as she’s never had to go through anything like this before. I guess the only saving Grace is it’s OOH and hopefully quiet at the vets.

I can’t believe she has literally got off her flight and is now having to cope with this. What an awful day.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well done Aunty P for making the right and brave decision. I shall hold her and Oscar in my thoughts. Nanny D is having a busy day up there today xx


----------



## Charity

That is so sad @huckybuck, what an awful thing for Aunty P to come home to. Thinking of her and Oscar tonight 😥


----------



## huckybuck

He passed very quickly and peacefully. She was by his side. She will be having him cremated so his ashes will be sprinkled on Nanny’s grave. I am so very proud of Aunty P tonight.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Oscar  Go well, lovely boy, knowing you are truly loved. Run free, May the bridge be covered with your very favourite treats xx


----------



## ewelsh

I am so sorry to read this sad news about Nanny D’s Oscar, my heart goes out to Aunty P, its not an easy thing to do but the right thing. I hope in time Clare, Aunty P will be glad she was around to send Oscar gently on his way back to Nanny xxxx

Run free Oscar xxxx


----------



## Charity

Glad Oscar's passing was peaceful. RIP lovely boy, re-united with Nanny D now xx


----------



## GingerNinja

Sleep tight Oscar, be with your beloved Nanny D xxx


----------



## SbanR

Sending love to you and Aunty P Clare.
R.I.P Oscar, reunited with Nanny D


----------



## PopcornandMittensmum

I'm sorry to come back at such a sad time  but I was thinking of you all and decided I'd finally set up a new account after locking myself out of my other one.


----------



## huckybuck

I took the plunge with Pet Companions Crematorium in Wythall and so far have been really impressed. They seem very kind and compassionate. Have collected Oscar and called me to say he is safe with them. Didn’t want any money upfront. Have said he will be cremated early next week - they only do individual. And will drop the ashes back to Aunty P although she is welcome to collect. They said he’s in a “resting suite” while he waits which I thought was lovely. 

Meanwhile Aunty P went up to Nanny’s grave earlier and her carer had been already. There’s a hanging heart which says Dora and Oscar 😢


----------



## Willow_Warren

I’m having a little catch up on the forum (I just didn’t seem to have time.. and I need my glasses more to read it on my phone 😂)

but such sad news here…. Thoughts to with aunty p…. Run free Ocsar x.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Glad to see you back @PopcornandMittensmum @popcornsmum  Hope you are all well and happy xx


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> I took the plunge with Pet Companions Crematorium in Wythall and so far have been really impressed. They seem very kind and compassionate. Have collected Oscar and called me to say he is safe with them. Didn’t want any money upfront. Have said he will be cremated early next week - they only do individual. And will drop the ashes back to Aunty P although she is welcome to collect. They said he’s in a “resting suite” while he waits which I thought was lovely.
> 
> Meanwhile Aunty P went up to Nanny’s grave earlier and her carer had been already. There’s a hanging heart which says Dora and Oscar 😢



This lovely but so sad 😥


----------



## Charity

PopcornandMittensmum said:


> I'm sorry to come back at such a sad time  but I was thinking of you all and decided I'd finally set up a new account after locking myself out of my other one.


Hi, nice to have you back. xx


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> I took the plunge with Pet Companions Crematorium in Wythall and so far have been really impressed. They seem very kind and compassionate. Have collected Oscar and called me to say he is safe with them. Didn’t want any money upfront. Have said he will be cremated early next week - they only do individual. And will drop the ashes back to Aunty P although she is welcome to collect. They said he’s in a “resting suite” while he waits which I thought was lovely.
> 
> Meanwhile Aunty P went up to Nanny’s grave earlier and her carer had been already. There’s a hanging heart which says Dora and Oscar 😢


I'm glad you are happy with them. I think pet crematoriums are equally as caring, if not more, than human ones. The heart sounds lovely. They will be together again now.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I'm so annoyed. Got a new TV delivered and I've spent ages getting it mounted on the wall. Hands were killing me from it as it was really fiddly on the bracket. After hours of frustration got it up only to turn it on and it quickly buzzed and died. Arrrrrgggghhhhh! Return organised with Amazon easily but hours lost. Soooooo annoyed. Thought the job would be easy and it was a PITA.


----------



## Jaf

I'm watching who wants to be a million on plus 1. 

Question on spanish food for a grand. Poor man got it wrong. I felt so sorry for him.


----------



## huckybuck

Just started to binge watch The Crown on Netflix (never seen it can you believe it lol)

The Queen said something that really resonated and I’d love to think she actually said it IRL

“Don’t think too much or too deeply, it just gets one in a muddle”

I am so guilty of thinking too much about stuff that may or may not happen, worrying about stuff that in a month’s time really doesn’t matter and giving too much attention to other people’s negative comments and thoughts…I have consciously been trying to realise when I’m doing it and change my thought patterns.

I would love to think the Queen felt the same. She always did seem to try to look on the positives, let go and carry on.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We only watched The Crown last year @huckybuck and binged it - actually we had to restrain ourselves a couple of times. It’s brilliant. There are so many things in it that I hope happened IRL.

I like to agree about Queenie’s mindset. I don’t think she could have done all she did for so long without that positive mindset #BeMoreQueenie


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> I'm so annoyed. Got a new TV delivered and I've spent ages getting it mounted on the wall. Hands were killing me from it as it was really fiddly on the bracket. After hours of frustration got it up only to turn it on and it quickly buzzed and died. Arrrrrgggghhhhh! Return organised with Amazon easily but hours lost. Soooooo annoyed. Thought the job would be easy and it was a PITA.


Do you think there's any point in complaining about all the trouble you went to, pointlessly?
You never know, you might get some kind of compensation even if it's just an Amazon gift voucher.
The threat of a lousy review can jostle consciences


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Cully said:


> Do you think there's any point in complaining about all the trouble you went to, pointlessly?
> You never know, you might get some kind of compensation even if it's just an Amazon gift voucher.
> The threat of a lousy review can jostle consciences


Its a pain but not sure its worth a bad review. Ive reorder the same TV again, being delivered today. I did quite a bit of homework and I think its the best one for us. So hopefully the one coming today works! I ordered a new bracket too so it should be easier to put it up


----------



## huckybuck

I’d definitely complain and I’d put a bad review. They really don’t like bad reviews on Amazon!!! You never know they might give you some money back or offer you a voucher or something. I got a free robot vacuum don’t forget!!!


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> I’d definitely complain and I’d put a bad review. They really don’t like bad reviews on Amazon!!! You never know they might give you some money back or offer you a voucher or something.  I got a free robot vacuum don’t forget!!!



Ummmmmm tempting I might complain next time my Amazon packaging is ripped and ask very nicely if I can have another Robot 😂 not that I am obsessed with my Robots @huckybuck 😂

Funny enough I ordered a part from Bosch, its was a fiddly little part and I was convinced the young assistant didnt have the right part, well it arrived and was correct, so I sent an email to Bosch praising the young Bosch customer service and they replied thanking me and sent me a voucher 😂 so praise works too Clare.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

The new TV has arrived - wish me luck!


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> The new TV has arrived - wish me luck!


🖥


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Ive done it! Yay!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I fear that today was the last day to be able to hang out the bedding...I blooming LOVE my bedding off the line, ironed and straight on the bed. I cannot wait to go to bed tonight, I've got a line dried and ironed white cotton nightie too...just perfect. Husband calls it my "Anne of Green Gables" nightie


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(and Hell's Bells! I've been bitten again, this time on the inner edge of my knee, it's actually burning!)


----------



## Jaf

I have 2 lines, one's under cover for hot days and rainy days. I still whack it all in the tumble for a few mins for fur removal!

I do miss central heating radiators for rainy days, great for clothes drying.


----------



## Jaf

Mrs Funkin said:


> (and Hell's Bells! I've been bitten again, this time on the inner edge of my knee, it's actually burning!)


Can you get an anti histamine injection? Hope it calms down.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Not sure such a thing exists here @Jaf all I know is that it had better not scupper my plans for the week!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> (and Hell's Bells! I've been bitten again, this time on the inner edge of my knee, it's actually burning!)


Have you ever tried a multi Vit B supplement ? I remember being told that the biting insects (especially mossies) don't like the taste ! I've been taking one for years (for other reasons) and rarely get bitten but my sister, who doesn't take it, gets bitten regularly.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Bertie'sMum said:


> Have you ever tried a multi Vit B supplement ? I remember being told that the biting insects (especially mossies) don't like the taste ! I've been taking one for years (for other reasons) and rarely get bitten but my sister, who doesn't take it, gets bitten regularly.


I haven’t but that must be the same theory about people who eat a lot of marmite. Since moving here I’ve not really been bitten much but hopefully this is my last bad one for a while. This one feels different than a normal bite, it’s still burning even now. Most odd. Can’t feel anything in it. Perhaps I’ll get some B12, thanks for the idea BM


----------



## huckybuck

Sounds like a horsefly! I hope it’s not infected!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’ve no idea @huckybuck I certainly didn’t see anything - who knows? I await the tracking…I know how to have fun, eh?


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @Mrs Funkin not bitten again, you need to add citronella to your body moisturiser ( obviously an organic form )


Hope your not to itchy or swollen xxx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ewelsh said:


> Oh @Mrs Funkin not bitten again, you need to add citronella to your body moisturiser ( obviously an organic form )
> 
> 
> Hope your not to itchy or swollen xxx


That's reminded me that I used to buy a citrus based cologne to take on holiday to ward off mossies and other unwanted biting insects - smelt much better than insect repellent and did the job just as well


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe that would be great if I used moisturiser  Good idea though.


----------



## PopcornandMittensmum

I am finding this new style PF rather tricky to navigate!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You'll get there @PopcornandMittensmum - it's just we went through it a while ago  The only thing I hate is that you cannot change the ordering of photos, they just get uploaded randomly if you are posting a few. In the olden days, you could edit the order.


----------



## PopcornandMittensmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> You'll get there @PopcornandMittensmum - it's just we went through it a while ago  The only thing I hate is that you cannot change the ordering of photos, they just get uploaded randomly if you are posting a few. In the olden days, you could edit the order.


Ah! I will get there eventually I'm sure! Lol well I am about to move to a flat where pets are allowed so there will be plenty of pics to upload once Mittens joins us. It's been a very long 6 months without my furbabies 😬


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh that sounds awful! I hope all is okay @PopcornandMittensmum xx


----------



## PopcornandMittensmum

Yeah all is okay thanks! I will update on kitties and post pics on here as soon as I've moved! X


----------



## Jaf

Geri has decided, at the age of 11, that she will eat wet food! Gourmet mousse and only at night, upstairs with her sisters. Doesn't even sniff it downstairs. 4 times now.

Funny girl.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Lordy! So we went to a 21st party earlier, I had contact lenses in for the first time in years and years....and then because I've finally grown my thumb nails (I've bitten them all my life!) I couldn't get them out of my eyes. Cue a minor panic...eventually did it though. Phew!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Been sorting out cat food to take to the rescue next weekend. There’s still mountains in the garage but it’s gotta go! I can’t bear to keep looking at it.

Here’s the list: 324 full sized pouches, 8 soup, 22 petit gourmet. That should last them about half a day


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> Been sorting out cat food to take to the rescue next weekend. There’s still mountains in the garage but it’s gotta go! I can’t bear to keep looking at it.
> 
> Here’s the list: 324 full sized pouches, 8 soup, 22 petit gourmet. That should last them about half a day
> View attachment 577670


They will be so grateful @Mrs Funkin 
Their energy bills will have gone up along with everyone else’s so will be needing more money to function. Food is always a big overhead.


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Been sorting out cat food to take to the rescue next weekend. There’s still mountains in the garage but it’s gotta go! I can’t bear to keep looking at it.
> 
> Here’s the list: 324 full sized pouches, 8 soup, 22 petit gourmet. That should last them about half a day
> View attachment 577670


I know you would have rather Oscar had eaten it but think of all those lucky kitties with no homes who can have yummy meals, well done @mrs f.


----------



## Ringypie

Wow they are going to be so grateful @Mrs Funkin !!


----------



## SbanR

Can anyone tell me if these 2 trays were manufactured in the same factory, and which letters/numbers identify the factory?









And this one seems to be missing one set of numbers?


----------



## huckybuck

@SbanR You can call the company and ask them - I did it a few years ago with a Whiskas box - the cats would eat the stuff made in Ireland but not Poland lol!!


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> @SbanR You can call the company and ask them - I did it a few years ago with a Whiskas box - the cats would eat the stuff made in Ireland but not Poland lol!!


Sadly I can't. 
It's Animonda vom Feinsten, from ZP.
I asked ZP, but never got an answer. Just a refund of my purchase price.
My fussy *** ate the ones from the box of six. But when I bought the 32 pack, he flatly refused to eat it. I bought another box of 6 and he's just polished off the entire 100g!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just email AVF directly, with that photo @SbanR - their email is on their website.

It’s like the Lithuanian Whiskas debacle all over again…! Oh to be able to find Lithuanian Whiskas.


----------



## Jaf

I've just sprayed my oven with oven stuff. It's so stinky it's gone right in my throat and my head's started pounding.

That'll teach me!


----------



## GingerNinja

Jaf said:


> I've just sprayed my oven with oven stuff. It's so stinky it's gone right in my throat and my head's started pounding.
> 
> That'll teach me!


That stuff is lethal, I will only ever have an oven with enamel interior that can just be scrubbed with hot soapy water!


----------



## huckybuck

I’ve told Mr HB we are NOT putting the heating on yet!


----------



## GingerNinja

Oh bless him... it's suddenly got even colder in here so I'm going to get off my backside and do a bit of vacuuming to warm up!

Then will start dinner which will provide some warmth 😉 I will have to put it on Tuesday for a couple of hours as I have to sit at my desk for hours!


----------



## Jaf

GingerNinja said:


> That stuff is lethal, I will only ever have an oven with enamel interior that can just be scrubbed with hot soapy water!


Well it's one way of keeping warm. I am sweating out of my eyeballs. It needs more scrubbing but it ain't happening.

I will keep in mind enamel interior cookers, thanks. Bit limited as I'm on bottled gas. The space is a bit small, 90cm, so that limits it too. The cookers in Spain often have the gas bottle in them, which I didn't want but I ended up with a huge oven space. Oops. I don't have the funds for a new cooker, so I'm sort of hoping this one dies!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Ive ben out on my bike and it was very chilly. I need to invest in a jacket


----------



## Ringypie

Omg!!! 2.5 years after the date I should have run the London Marathon, tomorrow I am FINALLY going to run it! It’s going to be emotional as it’s been one heck of a journey with covid, cancer and chemo! If anyone wants to track me here’s my number!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'M SO EXCITED FOR YOU RINGY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lullabydream

Ringypie said:


> Omg!!! 2.5 years after the date I should have run the London Marathon, tomorrow I am FINALLY going to run it! It’s going to be emotional as it’s been one heck of a journey with covid, cancer and chemo! If anyone wants to track me here’s my number!


Best of luck for tomorrow!


----------



## ewelsh

Oh @Ringypie that will be a run full of emotion. I will track you xxx


good luck, not that you need it, your a super star xx


----------



## Charity

Good luck @Ringypie, what a great day it will be 😊


----------



## huckybuck

Best of luck for tomorrow!!! We will look out for you. What a momentous day xx


----------



## SbanR

Ringypie said:


> Omg!!! 2.5 years after the date I should have run the London Marathon, tomorrow I am FINALLY going to run it! It’s going to be emotional as it’s been one heck of a journey with covid, cancer and chemo! If anyone wants to track me here’s my number!


Good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## Ringypie

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Willow_Warren

Good luck @Ringypie


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Ringypie said:


> Omg!!! 2.5 years after the date I should have run the London Marathon, tomorrow I am FINALLY going to run it! It’s going to be emotional as it’s been one heck of a journey with covid, cancer and chemo! If anyone wants to track me here’s my number!


Up and at 'em girl - you can do this  PF vibes and good luck to an awesome lady !!!


----------



## Ringypie

I did it!!! So proud of myself, 4.27!!! I really wanted to come in under 4.30 so I’m delighted!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Ringypie said:


> I did it!!! So proud of myself, 4.27!!! I really wanted to come in under 4.30 so I’m delighted!



Whoopee - HUGE congratulations


----------



## ewelsh

That is brilliant @Ringypie you must be so fit


----------



## Charity

Well done @Ringypie, must make you feel so good


----------



## huckybuck

That’s great news Ringy - hope your feet aren’t too sore tomorrow!!!


----------



## PopcornandMittensmum

Ringypie said:


> I did it!!! So proud of myself, 4.27!!! I really wanted to come in under 4.30 so I’m delighted!


Wow!! Well done you! What an achievement! 🙌


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just got my rota for November - and I'm only working five shifts in November, thanks to annual leave. Beware CatChatters, I might descend upon you for visits and cat cuddles


----------



## SbanR

I'm so, so chuffed.
I had a pack of pork mince and thought I'd try my boy with it to see if he'd eat raw again. He's just eaten 32g 😋 
Of course it had to be the expensive stuff🙄 Sainsbury's Taste the Difference. Guess I'll just have to keep getting that, in case Lord Muck refuses to eat the cheaper stuff🙄🙄

In other news, popped over to Home Bargains to see if they had any of the Webbox Christmas Edition turkey mousse. They had a box so grabbed it quick😸. Opened a tin for his tea, and he's beaten some. Yay!!!

Oh, and on the way home, the bus driver looked So Young! Barely out of his teens!!! 
But can't fault his driving, unlike some of the older guys who race along as though they're on a race track.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well done Ollie, eating raw  That's excellent!


----------



## huckybuck

Mr HB.

After the leak he has decided to “fix” the ceiling in the study himself.

He has used a whole can of stain stop with no windows open and no mask on and the whole house stinks. Thankfully Huck is outside in his run. I’ve now opened the windows and shut the door, put an air purifier in the hall and hoping the cats little lungs can cope. 

What was he thinking. Oh he wasn’t 🤬🤬🤬


----------



## Charity

One for you @huckybuck



https://www.facebook.com/reel/3213893452272796?s=yWDuG2&fs=e


❤❤❤


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Mr HB, what _were_ you thinking? Hopefully the purifier is doing it's job @huckybuck and the furries are okay.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've just had a FB message from a friend asking if we are able to rehome their daughter's cat, who cannot stay with them after January. 

I have politely declined. I hope they find somewhere to rent that will allow them to keep her, she is beautiful. So sad.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've just had a FB message from a friend asking if we are able to rehome their daughter's cat, who cannot stay with them after January.
> 
> I have politely declined. I hope they find somewhere to rent that will allow them to keep her, she is beautiful. So sad.


I hate hearing things like this. My neighbour has a friend who wants to re home her two elderly cats as she’s getting divorced. They are both wealthy and buying their own homes separately but neither wants to take on the cats. It makes me so angry.


----------



## Maurey

Been a while 👋

I have exciting news to share lol. Bought a new freezer, mostly for cat food. Planning on making large batches of homemade raw. If I make 30 kilo I only have to meal prep every two months. I wish cooking for me was that easy 🤣


----------



## Mrs Funkin

huckybuck said:


> I hate hearing things like this. My neighbour has a friend who wants to re home her two elderly cats as she’s getting divorced. They are both wealthy and buying their own homes separately but neither wants to take on the cats. It makes me so angry.


I'm very sad for them, as the place they rent now were happy for them to have their cat - but they have to move out, I'm wondering if the property is being sold. Their little girl will be very sad without her cat too  

As for your neighbour's friend. Well pfffttttt. That's rubbish. Poor cats, that makes me so sad too. 

Honestly. No wonder rescues are so full, eh?


----------



## huckybuck

Just following on from @BarneyBobCat I like the idea of fireworks! 

I have always said I’d like to be cremated and then divided up into envelopes and given to all the people who meant something to me. They can then do whatever they like.

I’d also like a small bit to be buried and a massive stone cat Angel put over the top! I mean massive lol!!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Dear @huckybuck, I think you have got crossed threads my darling


----------



## huckybuck

BarneyBobCat said:


> Dear @huckybuck, I think you have got crossed threads my darling


I didn’t want to derail Mrs F’s BBC 😉


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm going to Hawaii, or Barbados, or maybe just in the sea here - depends how much money is left


----------



## Jaf

I took my neighbour to have some stitches looked at. Medical centre was closed except for emergency as its a holiday (Hispanic day). Got seen immediately! Have to remember that.

Watched a bit of the parade on TV, lots of beautiful horses.


----------



## GingerNinja

I've had an email about my pet insurance and now don't know what to do .

I've been with Co-op for over 10 years, which is underwritten by Alianz. When I had to claim for Luna up to the maximum that the policy would pay, they were very good.

Co-op are now changing the under writer to West Bay. I've never heard of them.

I don't know whether to shop around (but I expect it will be expensive as the little ones are now over 10 years old), or to just cancel altogether and put the money away for them.

At the moment I would have funds if something happened shortly but that money is ear marked for home improvements, so will not be available indefinitely.

I suppose I could get quotes and just see


----------



## Mrs Funkin

From the time we got Oscar, who was already a senior, if you have a whole of life policy I would stay where you are @GingerNinja - we couldn't get a whole of life for a cat aged over eight years old except for PetPlan, who only did it because he was a rescue.


----------



## SbanR

As your cats are over 10 years old I'm not sure if an insurance company will take them on.
Also remember that what you claimed for for Luna will be excluded


----------



## huckybuck

I wouldn’t dare move now - I think once you start to make claims it’s just not worth it.


----------



## GingerNinja

@huckybuck @SbanR @Mrs Funkin 

Thanks for the advice ladies. I will wait and see what the premiums will be then! It's not a lifetime plan as I couldn't afford that at the time with taking three rescues on but has proved worth it just for Luna's illness... even though that cost me a couple of grand more than what they paid out!

It's already £10 more a month for the two of them, than when I took the policy out for three of them. It may be time to self insure


----------



## SbanR

@ewelsh have you included the one where Lou Lou/Libby pee'd into your bag and soaked the holiday money. Hubby was Not Pleased!😹😹😹

Have you received the Darwin book yet? Any good?


----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> Sadly I can't.
> It's Animonda vom Feinsten, from ZP.
> I asked ZP, but never got an answer. Just a refund of my purchase price.
> My fussy *** ate the ones from the box of six. But when I bought the 32 pack, he flatly refused to eat it. I bought another box of 6 and he's just polished off the entire 100g!


That’s odd @SbanR, as Max is refusing all his from the 32 packs too. He’s loved it for a few years until I bought a year’s supply of the half price ones.


----------



## SbanR

TriTri said:


> That’s odd @SbanR, as Max is refusing all his from the 32 packs too. He’s loved it for a few years until I bought a year’s supply of the half price ones.


I contacted ZP within the week and they refunded my money. I'm going to pass the rejected pack to a nearby rescue - hope their cats eat it!
I'm back to ordering the 6 pack; he eats that no problem.


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> @ewelsh have you included the one where Lou Lou/Libby pee'd into your bag and soaked the holiday money. Hubby was Not Pleased!😹😹😹
> 
> Have you received the Darwin book yet? Any good?



I had forgotten about that, yes I worked on that holiday plan for ages too, well remembered.. 

Yes the Darwin book arrived, I haven’t read it yet as I am finishing off a murder, book obviously 😂


----------



## SbanR

I AM NOT HAPPY!
POSITIVELY FURIOUS IN FACT!!!!!
B****y Edgard Cooper have ditched all their old recipes and brought in a whole load of new ones. Practically every one with turkey in it! Ollie will occasionally accept a turkey recipe (AVF) but most of the time he walks off in disgust.
I tried calling the company but oh no.
You have to get on their chat line where a chirpy chappie apologised for the "inconvenience" and suggested all those turkey lines.
Cue a furious response from me with lots of  liberally sprinkled in the reply.

He came back with more cheerful suggestions for alternative offerings and got another blast of 
for his trouble.

Rant over.
But ............
I AM STILL FURIOUS!!!!!


----------



## ewelsh

@SbanR 😂 I have never seen you so angry 😂. 

I can understand your anger though, why do they have to change things! What will you do now? X


----------



## Cully

@SbanR , oh dear, I get the impression you're not a happy bunny.
I understand how you feel, I really do.
When they will only eat a limited diet and then it's changed, apparently for a new 'improved recipe'. Who says it's new and improved? Not the ones destined to eat this new c***, that's for sure.
It breaks my heart when I put her dish down and she just looks at me with those wide eyes then walks away.
Who makes the decision to change recipes? Not picky cat owners, _I bet!!!_


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> @SbanR 😂 I have never seen you so angry 😂.
> 
> I can understand your anger though, why do they have to change things! What will you do now? X


It's no laughing matter Emma! 🙄 
It's a flipping De-sarrrr-ster!!!😖😫
I was hopping mad; did you see the smoke issuing from my ears?

Well, what can I do but wait and see which ones Morrisons put on the shelf and try Ollie on them.
Frankly, I'm not optimistic he'll accept any.


----------



## ewelsh

@SbanR Have you tried HRH on Scrumbles? I tried my girls on them again, it was a big fat NO way to the fish ones but the Turkey they both liked this morning….. I can send you a pot or two to try his nibs on?

xx


I take it back I just said TURKEY 😲 sorry sorry sorry xx


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> @SbanR Have you tried HRH on Scrumbles? I tried my girls on them again, it was a big fat NO way to the fish ones but the Turkey they both liked this morning….. I can send you a pot or two to try his nibs on?
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> I take it back I just said TURKEY 😲 sorry sorry sorry xx


😸
I did try him on it when it first came out. It was rejected of course.
But .........
A while back...........
I bought a tub of Turkey!!!!🙄
I keep looking at it as I haven't dared to open it. There were always other things to try him on first!!! Like the Classic Cat food mixed flavour box (from the makers of Butchers). To my great surprise, he ate it. Three of the flavours but rejecting the fourth. Turkey! I can't give it too often, as with most of his foods, as otherwise he'll just play with it. Sigh.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

URGH!!!!!!!!!! Honestly. Work. I am seriously over it. Horrific behaviour from unqualified colleagues. Absolutely disgusting. I've now decided that I am only responsible for myself. I will do no chasing of people, no making sure they are doing what they are meant to do, no ensuring they aren't leaving earlier than they should be, no "policing" of uniform policies. None of it. And just let my manager ask me to do reviews for them. Nope. Not happening. 

As I said. URGH! 

Heh. How many more years to go? I might check down the back of the sofa for a spare £100k  Maybe Liz Truss will give me her first year of allowance...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We've booked a holiday. I know that we wouldn't have been going anywhere if Oscar hadn't died but I am pleased to have something to look forward to, things have felt so very bleak recently. 

I had to get the agreement of all of my colleagues (of the same grade as me) as my manager won't approve annual leave otherwise. They've all agreed, so in June we are off on our holidays. How strange. 

I'd still rather have Oscar though


----------



## PopcornandMittensmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> We've booked a holiday. I know that we wouldn't have been going anywhere if Oscar hadn't died but I am pleased to have something to look forward to, things have felt so very bleak recently.
> 
> I had to get the agreement of all of my colleagues (of the same grade as me) as my manager won't approve annual leave otherwise. They've all agreed, so in June we are off on our holidays. How strange.
> 
> I'd still rather have Oscar though


Oh bless you, its bittersweet though and a holiday will give you something positive to look forward to. Where are you off to? Hopefully somewhere sunny and warm!


----------



## PopcornandMittensmum

So after many months of being without my furbabies Mittens will be joining us in our new flat on Sunday! I've had a month of living in poverty (no cooker/ways of heating food up, no washing machine and no flooring) and we've lived off toast, cereal and Chinese for over 4 weeks now. Its been pretty dire. But tomorrow we get flooring and the cooker wired in and then Sunday Mittens! I feel really sad and upset I can't have Popcorn too 😞 but I have to keep reminding myself she's 9 and settled and will be so delighted when Mittens goes so hopefully shes happy with ex OH.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m happy for you to be having Mittens back with you @PopcornandMittensmum but I’m sad that you’ve been through a separation, it must have been so stressful  Will you still be able to see Her Royal Boopiness?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

PopcornandMittensmum said:


> Oh bless you, its bittersweet though and a holiday will give you something positive to look forward to. Where are you off to? Hopefully somewhere sunny and warm!


Just to Lanzarote on a sports holiday. We’ve been before to the same place and it’s good as there’s so much to do for husband and I do some stuff but can rest as well.


----------



## PopcornandMittensmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> I’m happy for you to be having Mittens back with you @PopcornandMittensmum but I’m sad that you’ve been through a separation, it must have been so stressful  Will you still be able to see Her Royal Boopiness?


Unfortunately no ex OH isn't letting me up there to see her but I do video call her and she is her usual boopy self and actually goes to boop ex OH when she hears my voice so she clearly misses me!! 😂😭


----------



## PopcornandMittensmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just to Lanzarote on a sports holiday. We’ve been before to the same place and it’s good as there’s so much to do for husband and I do some stuff but can rest as well.


Ooh that sounds lovely! I hope the food is good too!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

PopcornandMittensmum said:


> Ooh that sounds lovely! I hope the food is good too!


No it’s terrible!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

PopcornandMittensmum said:


> Unfortunately no ex OH isn't letting me up there to see her but I do video call her and she is her usual boopy self and actually goes to boop ex OH when she hears my voice so she clearly misses me!! 😂😭


Oh Popcorn, carry on booping. She must miss you. I hope you’re doing okay xx


----------



## PopcornandMittensmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> No it’s terrible!


Oh noooo! Well I hope you can go to nice local restaurants!!


----------



## PopcornandMittensmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Popcorn, carry on booping. She must miss you. I hope you’re doing okay xx


I'm trying to attach a pic from our latest video chat but it won't let me ☹


----------



## huckybuck

Ooh @Mrs Funkin Lanzarote!!!! I’ve never been and somewhere I’ve always fancied. You’d better start investing in some cat t shirts!!!


----------



## Charity

PopcornandMittensmum said:


> So after many months of being without my furbabies Mittens will be joining us in our new flat on Sunday! I've had a month of living in poverty (no cooker/ways of heating food up, no washing machine and no flooring) and we've lived off toast, cereal and Chinese for over 4 weeks now. Its been pretty dire. But tomorrow we get flooring and the cooker wired in and then Sunday Mittens! I feel really sad and upset I can't have Popcorn too 😞 but I have to keep reminding myself she's 9 and settled and will be so delighted when Mittens goes so hopefully shes happy with ex OH.


I'm so glad Mittens is arriving at the weekend at last. I bet you're both really excited. Glad you are still in touch with Popcorn even if not as you want. Hope you like the new flat and things are looking up.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Random cat query, after @Bertie'sMum 's post about Black Cat Day. Are we all drawn to a particular colour? Is it about the personality more than the colour? I'm not planning an addition before anyone is wondering


----------



## GingerNinja

Mrs Funkin said:


> Random cat query, after @Bertie'sMum 's post about Black Cat Day. Are we all drawn to a particular colour? Is it about the personality more than the colour? I'm not planning an addition before anyone is wondering


I have never gone with any colour in mind but my first two (of my own) were black and white. My son was two and had said that he wanted a black and white cat called Rupert, it just so happened that that was what the rescue had at the time , so Rupert and Tilly joined our family 

That said, I'd never thought of a ginger, now I'm a firm believer that everybody needs at least one ginger in their life


----------



## huckybuck

Always loved a tabby. I had a black, white and grey one to start with. Then I thought I’d only ever have brown tabbies (my secret fav) but after Cinders died I needed a totally different one so went for silver.

Eventually I wanted another brown tabby in my life, but I never thought I’d have tabby and white…somehow I got talked into Little H because of his white paint splash nose.

I’ve since decided I now need a ginger tabby (sorry - posh pedigree speak it’s red tabby) at some point.

But I am really really drawn to blue/black smokes now too. 

It’s always been about the colour/pattern initially but when actually choosing it’s personality that is the key.

Luckily I have had a choice with most of mine - between 2/3/4/5 of the same - I do tend to go for the most inquisitive, friendly, bold and solid/healthy looking one. Huck was the exception there - he looked like a scrawny rat but his personality took over.


----------



## Jaf

It's a long time since I've chosen a cat. It was Jaffa and he was a tabby, with bits of light ginger. At the time I had Ketchup, Billie and Arrow, they were all black, b/w and w/b. So I said to the rescue any bit of colour would be nice, but not important. They only had Jaffa and a matched pair.

I used to point out Jaffa's ginger bits to him and that's become a habit with all the cats since him, though different colours.

I wouldn't mind if a smoky grey, or 2, turned up! Not had one of those.

I don't think I'll ever need to actively find a cat again, so won't get to choose.


----------



## Arny

Mrs Funkin said:


> Random cat query, after @Bertie'sMum 's post about Black Cat Day. Are we all drawn to a particular colour? Is it about the personality more than the colour? I'm not planning an addition before anyone is wondering


Loved blue golden since the moment I saw it existed and would love another one day although maybe Isla is so special to me that I couldn’t have the same again 🤔
In terms of pattern I’ve always loved tabbies, we’ve had a grey, a brown and a brown and white and had thought about getting a bsh blue or silver spotted but then the newest addition just happened to come along.

I’m not too bothered about personality, they are who they are and I accept that although maybe that’s because we’ve always had multiple cats so they tend to balance each other out.
They also all seem to gravitate toward me, over others in the family.


----------



## TriTri

I love all cats, any colour, any personality, any age, sick, healthy, whichever, and probably lean towards the most needy of cats. I’ve never got to choose, as they have all just found me and needed a home. I secretly would love a tabby and white short haired kitten, maybe because I’ve had a few tabby and white cats already and I had one of them (Tinkerbell) for twenty years. ‘Have not yet had a ginger or a grey cat, but have known several. Would love dozens of cats, but it’s probably not practical. ‘Will have to see what turns up .


----------



## Bertie'sMum

I think for me it's the fact that my very first cat (age 5 after having my tonsils out) was a tuxedo - black with white throat and white paws) - that has "coloured" my choices over the years. Plus the fact that black and black n' white cats are so often overlooked in rescues; prospective adopters all seem to want "pretty" coloured cats (i.e. calicos, tabbies, greys) which always get adopted quickly. Bertie was at the rehoming centre where I volunteered for 2+ months before he came home with me - and when I look on the website there are always far more black cats waiting for their furever homes. I can honestly say that all my black boys have been real gentlemen with laid back personalities ! I did have one silver tabby girl but those who've been around here a while will know that wasn't a success story

Mind you, @Ringypie, if a Flint was to come my way I wouldn't turn him away


----------



## GingerNinja

I don't think anyone wanted my rescue family even though they were colourful (mum tortie with babies- ginger tabby and brown tabby/white) but then I'm a soft touch and the rescue saw me coming  and just wanted them in a home asap.

I'm so pleased they came home with me as I could imagine them being returned by some people.

Your first cat sounds just like my Tilly @Bertie'sMum


----------



## GingerNinja

Here she is


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Random cat query, after @Bertie'sMum 's post about Black Cat Day. Are we all drawn to a particular colour? Is it about the personality more than the colour? I'm not planning an addition before anyone is wondering


You may be approached, out of the blue, by some cat, homeless baby in need of home. Oscar will choose for you and send someone in need. Riddick did it for me. 
Our gone babies are watching over us and picking the purrfect choices, giving the love that was left behind to someone in need, someone to mend our broken hearts.
Then nothing else matters, colour or anything, just the soul and instant love.


----------



## Jackie C

I love different colours and markings for different reasons. I've always loved ginger tabbies, as I just love their bright orange.
But I've always had a soft spot for tabbies, I love their markings, but we had all sorts of different cats when I was a kid, though.
Due to allergies that grew worse with age, we never had cats when I left home as an adult. But then we've had a few over the past few years due to _them_ finding _us. _
Betty was a brown/black/white tabby who was a stray who _insisted_ on living with us. Poor thing was in a right state. Lovely little face. 
Holly was a rescue, who was a gorgeous tortie who we knew was the one immediately. OH didn't even look at other cats in the rescue, he knew straight away and they bonded. She was daddy's girl from the start.
Sadly, due to allergies, after Holly, we decided we couldn't manage, especially with OH's bad chest.

But then came Rudy, who was mostly white and tabby. He was in a state, and I honestly didn't think he'd survive another winter, so we took him in and sorted him out, and then found him a home (we were both massively allergic to him and he loved fuss). 

Now we sort-of have Marvin. He's black with beautiful eyes. Stupid woman up the street just dumped him and left. He's traumatised and only comes in briefly. We've got him a little house outside, which he loves and we feed him. But he is just so shy. Off to the vets soon to have his pom-poms off! 

Anyway, so much waffle. In a nutshell, I have my favourite looks of cats, but _they have all found us_ and it has been that that has been the decision.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Husband keeps showing me TikTok videos of people accidentally finding kittens and obviously taking them home. Heh. This from the man who doesn't want another cat at the moment...


----------



## Jaf

Been out for a couple of hours. Come back to find someone has shat on the sofa in the kitten room! * Fairly easy to clear up, but might put you off @Mrs Funkin . Was probably Woody as she won't use cat litter or cat flaps.

*not that Alfie and Izzie are kittens anymore, they're a year already!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh @Jaf I don't think my vocation lies with kittens...unless one just gets in my bag one day and begs me to rescue it


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I think you need to experience owning a kitten @Mrs Funkin , bags of energy and so much fun!


----------



## PopcornandMittensmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Random cat query, after @Bertie'sMum 's post about Black Cat Day. Are we all drawn to a particular colour? Is it about the personality more than the colour? I'm not planning an addition before anyone is wondering



My first cat when I born many moons ago was a pure black cat called Cleo obviously my parents chose her and she lived until she was 20! Since then we've had mostly Tabbies. I was given Popcorn so didn't chose her and well Mittens looked so similar to Popcorn as a kitten I couldn't not choose him! My next cat though will definitely be a nice calm ginger one. But I love all cats and really don't have a preference!


----------



## Willow_Warren

I just want to rant about fireworks! I was not expecting them this early in the evening (it’s hardly even dark) and I had let the cats out after dinner… Lola came darting in.., called Andre, he didn’t come in immediately but has now! These ones i think are coming from the house on the opposite side of the road

I‘m not a fan of them on back gardens….but at least I wish they were restricted to just a few days…. we’ve had fireworks since last Monday and have at least another week to go. 

big organised displays aren’t as bad at least you know when so you can plan but everyday for 2 weeks is a pain… 

rant over


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My voice is appearing to be disappearing...did an LFT earlier but currently negative, no temperature or anything. Who knows. I've just had some medicinal rice pudding. Hehe. Let's see what state I'm in tomorrow morning, meant to be having my booster tomorrow.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Maybe a medicinal whisky will help @Mrs Funkin, hic


----------



## catzz

Mrs Funkin said:


> My voice is appearing to be disappearing...did an LFT earlier but currently negative, no temperature or anything. Who knows. I've just had some medicinal rice pudding. Hehe. Let's see what state I'm in tomorrow morning, meant to be having my booster tomorrow.


My voice was doing that on Monday then completely vanished yesterday and still not back. Not good when you’re a teacher! It’s not sore though and I’m not ill - v strange! Hope yours comes back soon.


----------



## Jaf

My throat is getting sore. Trying to be sensible and not panic, breathing is completely fine! 

I don't know where to go for a test. Maybe the pharmacy.

@catzz You can get a portable microphone to speaker system, they're very good apparently (I've thought about getting one). Hope your voice gets better soon.

@Mrs Funkin wish you better!


----------



## SbanR

Jaf said:


> My throat is getting sore. Trying to be sensible and not panic, breathing is completely fine!
> 
> I don't know where to go for a test. Maybe the pharmacy.
> 
> @catzz You can get a portable microphone to speaker system, they're very good apparently (I've thought about getting one). Hope your voice gets better soon.
> 
> @Mrs Funkin wish you better!


Puts me in mind of the (true) story recounted by a comedian who was an ex-teacher.
He was teaching a class with one of those mikes clipped on. He was feeling increasingly ill, having over indulged in alcohol the night before. Stopped the lesson and rushed to the loo.
The class heard him heaving his guts out as he'd forgotten to switch off the mike!


----------



## catzz

Actually had a child repeating and amplifying my v husky instructions and explanations to the rest of the class in one lesson today. Poor lad was exhausted by the end but did amazingly well. Told him he should be a teacher


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh bless him for helping  Hope you feel better soon @catzz


----------



## catzz

You too @Mrs Funkin


----------



## slartibartfast

Any Jedi masters of house cleaning here???
Any tips and suggestions would be most appreciated! Please share your secrets, for the cats!
If nothing goes wrong (the story of my life...) I may have an extra work with cleaning, one flat for now. But if I do outstanding work, like a goddess of cleaning, I may be recomended to friends and other persons and earn mone money for the cats. I want so much to adopt little Charlie. And Aneela wants to be Dean's girlfriend.


----------



## huckybuck

I love cleaning @slartibartfast 

Think top to bottom. Start with tops of cupboards/curtain poles etc and work downwards to skirtings. 

A long/extendable microfibre duster is useful along with and a small hand held one. 

Glass cleaner and cloth for mirrors, shower doors (you can use the same cloth for anything shiny like taps, handles and switches as well). An anti static cloth is good for TVs.

Wipe down kitchen units with a damp cloth. In the bathroom don’t forget under the loo/sinks. And plug holes. 

Try to move things out if you can so you can clean behind or underneath. 

Make the beds well (give duvets a good shake) re do the fitted sheets if you need to.

If you have time carpet edges (and skirtings) are a big bugbear of mine. A damp cloth should do the trick.

Also remember behind doors, under furniture and under seat cushions.

Vacuum and mop well - if a place is well vacuumed and mopped it always looks clean. Remember to do under rugs or mats. 

Put the rubbish out and clean the kitchen/bathroom bins if you can.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Today my car went in for a service and MOT (well that was the plan). I was too tight to pay the extra for a courtesy car so I have just totted up that I have walked 18 miles today../ 44k steps… my most ever for 1 day!

as for my car…in order to get to the garage before it got too dark I had to leave before I was told it was ready (I did phone and told would be done by 6… don’t worry)! Well they didn’t start looking at it till mid afternoon (dropped off before 9am) called me just before 5 to say brakes need doing but of course by then too late to do anything about it (which would be an MOT fail). I was not pleased and let them know this! At least they’ve given me a-free courtesy car for the weekend… which I will not want to give back as it’s rather lovely…

Time for a dinner of streak and air fryer homemade chips! Sounds extravagant but I got it very cheap from staff shop!


----------



## GingerNinja

@huckybuck can I adopt you?


----------



## GingerNinja

@Willow_Warren I hope that you enjoyed your steak after all the hassle xx


----------



## huckybuck

@GingerNinja of course 😻 
I absolutely detest ironing though!!!!!


----------



## TriTri

slartibartfast said:


> Any Jedi masters of house cleaning here???
> Any tips and suggestions would be most appreciated! Please share your secrets, for the cats!
> If nothing goes wrong (the story of my life...) I may have an extra work with cleaning, one flat for now. But if I do outstanding work, like a goddess of cleaning, I may be recomended to friends and other persons and earn mone money for the cats. I want so much to adopt little Charlie. And Aneela wants to be Dean's girlfriend.


Good luck @slartibartfast ….🤞🍀🐈‍⬛


----------



## BarneyBobCat

huckybuck said:


> @GingerNinja of course 😻
> I absolutely detest ironing though!!!!!


You need to talk to my wife, she has mastered hanging clothes so they don't need to be ironed. If theres an easy way to do something she will find it!


----------



## Charity

Yes, good luck @slartibartfast, hope all goes well


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I hope it goes well for you @slartibartfast - definitely if all mirrors/glass is clean and shiny as well as all chrome taps and sink plugs etc., it looks lovely. I'm with HB on the skirtings too, damp dust those and people will be pleased as it's not a thing that's often done. Vacuuming corners and edges and under beds too. Once the beds are all fluffed and tidy and cushions/throws placed nicely on beds and sofas (It sounds silly but really makes a room look finished). Definitely invest in a decent glass cleaner, I know people say vinegar and newspaper but in my experience, only a decent glass cleaner (I use Mr Muscle, it's green, do you have that in Poland?) will make things look really sparkly. I have all fingers and toes crossed for more work for you, too. 

P.S. @huckybuck - I love ironing  Nothing nicer than ironed beds and tea towels, haha!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Willow_Warren said:


> Today my car went in for a service and MOT (well that was the plan). I was too tight to pay the extra for a courtesy car so I have just totted up that I have walked 18 miles today../ 44k steps… my most ever for 1 day!
> 
> as for my car…in order to get to the garage before it got too dark I had to leave before I was told it was ready (I did phone and told would be done by 6… don’t worry)! Well they didn’t start looking at it till mid afternoon (dropped off before 9am) called me just before 5 to say brakes need doing but of course by then too late to do anything about it (which would be an MOT fail). I was not pleased and let them know this! At least they’ve given me a-free courtesy car for the weekend… which I will not want to give back as it’s rather lovely…
> 
> Time for a dinner of streak and air fryer homemade chips! Sounds extravagant but I got it very cheap from staff shop!


Think of the calorie burn though! When my car goes in I run there and back - but it's not 18 miles! Blimey, woman, that's some steps for the day


----------



## slartibartfast

Thanks!
I hope it will go well, I'm desperate for some extra work. Cats need a lot of things and I'm pretty sure little Aneela is thinking about adopting me.


----------



## GingerNinja

This is a silly question but as my fridge-freezer is frost-free do I have to "defrost" it before it is collected and the new one delivered? I know that they say that you do have to, but I don't understand why if there is no liquid to leak out.

It would save me having to use up all my food (would obvs run really low) as I could use cool bag and ice packs until the new one has settled.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well ours was frost free but ancient, so still was a bit frosted. It didn't take long to do it though as it wasn't solidly iced up. I can imagine it's annoying as the delivery driver to have puddles from old appliances in the van, which I guess is why they say to do it. Our stuff stayed perfectly fine in cool bags/box for ages though whilst the new fridges settled.


----------



## GingerNinja

Thanks Mrs F, I will get ice packs and coolbags ready!
Mine is not at all icy so I expect I could just switch it off and leave the door open for half an hour and they wouldn't know! The one I want was finally available to pre-order so I've ordered it and it should hopefully be here early December, which is good because my current one would not cope with all the Christmas food.... it's just hanging on but 1/3 full but it's not as cold as it should be (also very noisy at times!)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So it's the World Cup soon. We usually get quite wrapped up in a big tournament (husband only ever watches National games) but we are taking an active "no watch" policy this time. We know that nobody who should care will care, but it's important to us - after all, we can only be responsible for our own actions. 

If England get to the final it will be difficult not to watch, I shall admit that though.


----------



## huckybuck

I really hope none of the wives/girlfriends go or I fear they will get themselves into trouble. 

I always said to Mr HB I wouldn’t to Qatar on holiday until the rules around women were more relaxed (similar to Dubai).


----------



## ewelsh

Agreed @huckybuck Ive been going to Dubai for the last 18 yrs and they have come a long way ”but” no way would I go to Qatar
Having said that I can remember being spat on in Greece in 1987 by an old woman ( charming hey )


----------



## huckybuck

Errr I’m pretty certain the HBs haven’t got a phone…have they???


----------



## Jaf

Mari and Geri had steroid injections yesterday for gums (Mari) and arthritis (Geri). After a couple of hours Mari was eating everything in sight and Geri jumped on my lap.

Wonderful! And proves every time how well medication works, since cats can't be placebo'd (the cats have steroids monthly, might move to 3-weekly over winter for Geri).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Pah! Went to post my parcel to pal in the States today (total cost of contents about £13, a game we played when they were here and some Percy Pigs) and it cost me £24 to post! £24!!!!

Jeepers. Next time they get a gift straight from Amazon.


----------



## immum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Pah! Went to post my parcel to pal in the States today (total cost of contents about £13, a game we played when they were here and some Percy Pigs) and it cost me £24 to post! £24!!!!
> 
> Jeepers. Next time they get a gift straight from Amazon.


My brother and his family live in America, the postage costs have rocketed over the last few years. I always send direct from Amazon these days.


----------



## Jaf

Yeah it's not just the postage costs...does the recipient end up paying import tax? In Spain I am now paying 18e to receive a small a4 christmas parcel from England. From the squish I'm guessing a t-shirt and a box of matchmakers. Lovely, but annoying.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Jaf said:


> Yeah it's not just the postage costs...does the recipient end up paying import tax? In Spain I am now paying 18e to receive a small a4 christmas parcel from England. From the squish I'm guessing a t-shirt and a box of matchmakers. Lovely, but annoying.


If it's a gift under a certain value, Jaf, I don't think you are meant to pay anything. It's a small value and needs to be ticked "gift" on the postage declaration. However, when I was the Secret Squiddle last year, we had one person who had to pay despite the rules being followed but the other parcel that didn't arrive until several weeks later was delivered with no additional charges. It's such a load of hassle now.


----------



## Jaf

Mrs Funkin said:


> If it's a gift under a certain value, Jaf, I don't think you are meant to pay anything. It's a small value and needs to be ticked "gift" on the postage declaration. However, when I was the Secret Squiddle last year, we had one person who had to pay despite the rules being followed but the other parcel that didn't arrive until several weeks later was delivered with no additional charges. It's such a load of hassle now.


Yeah they get round the law by saying its an admin charge. Last year everything, even letters, was being stopped. One poor local got a 10e charge for a letter from the UK tax office!! Of course you can refuse to accept a letter/ parcel. Even when things aren't stopped they still take a lot longer now.

Could be worse though. A friend has family in Argentina, everything gets lost even with recorded delivery!


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> Pah! Went to post my parcel to pal in the States today (total cost of contents about £13, a game we played when they were here and some Percy Pigs) and it cost me £24 to post! £24!!!!
> 
> Jeepers. Next time they get a gift straight from Amazon.


I stopped posting things to Ireland for my nieces due to the stupid cost of postage. Plus they never arrived on time even though I posted early. I think it was an in joke as to what year the kids would get Christmas presents because they often arrived after new year had begun


----------



## Mrs Funkin

OMG! We have people coming for tea shortly, so we've got the heating on. It's only 19.5 degrees in the house but I'm so used to it being about 17 in here now that I'm absolutely boiling! PHEW!!


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> OMG! We have people coming for tea shortly, so we've got the heating on. It's only 19.5 degrees in the house but I'm so used to it being about 17 in here now that I'm absolutely boiling! PHEW!!


It's horrible isn't it! Everyone I work with have the heating ridiculously high! Usually for good reason but this is why I am still wearing vest tops and t shirts because its just too hot


----------



## Jaf

Oh dear. 17 or 19 would have my limbs fall off. And my nose. It's 25 in my tv room, I've got the fire on and a blankie. Still a bit cold.


----------



## GingerNinja

Mrs Funkin said:


> OMG! We have people coming for tea shortly, so we've got the heating on. It's only 19.5 degrees in the house but I'm so used to it being about 17 in here now that I'm absolutely boiling! PHEW!!


I'm like that when my mum comes and I set it to 18  she has her heating on about 23! I swopped the spare room duvet to a 10 tog for her too... I have a 4.5 tog duvet all year.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I saw this on FB and thought it was beautiful


----------



## SbanR

Jaf said:


> Oh dear. 17 or 19 would have my limbs fall off. And my nose. It's 25 in my tv room, I've got the fire on and a blankie. Still a bit cold.


At last! Someone who needs it warmer than me!!! 😹


----------



## huckybuck

I’m at Mum’s and had to turn the heating down when I got in because it was boiling!!! I set it to 24 before I went out 😂


----------



## huckybuck

I sent two parcels of wool to SBF in Poland in the summer around £15 each and both of the damn things came back to me, So ended up paying postage twice!!! I have to send tracked now just to try to make sure they actually get delivered. 

Poor Soozi in Tenerife sometimes gets stung when I send her stuff too. It should be fine as a gift up to £45 but they sometimes charge.


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> I’m at Mum’s and had to turn the heating down when I got in because it was boiling!!! I set it to 24 before I went out 😂


But do you know what temp Mr HB has the house set at while you're away?


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> But do you know what temp Mr HB has the house set at while you're away?


YES because I have smart thermostats which I can control from my phone 🤣. I can put a lock on him if I want to 😉🤣


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> I sent two parcels of wool to SBF in Poland in the summer around £15 each and both of the damn things came back to me, So ended up paying postage twice!!! I have to send tracked now just to try to make sure they actually get delivered.
> 
> Poor Soozi in Tenerife sometimes gets stung when I send her stuff too. It should be fine as a gift up to £45 but they sometimes charge.


How is Soozi? She hasn't posted in such a long while.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Mrs Funkin said:


> Pah! Went to post my parcel to pal in the States today (total cost of contents about £13, a game we played when they were here and some Percy Pigs) and it cost me £24 to post! £24!!!!
> 
> Jeepers. Next time they get a gift straight from Amazon.


I’ve had the same when posting to Australia! The postage has been more than the presents… try to be careful now!

yes gifts up to certain value shouldn’t incur tax… and I think it’s gift value per recipient rather than the whole box!


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> How is Soozi? She hasn't posted in such a long while.


Sooz is ok. Looking after quite a few ferals out there which takes up her time. I think she’s joined an ex pat forum which is good. I wish she’d come back and post more too though as I miss her.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

huckybuck said:


> Sooz is ok. Looking after quite a few ferals out there which takes up her time. I think she’s joined an ex pat forum which is good. I wish she’d come back and post more too though as I miss her.


So many missing folk  I miss Soozi too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I hate that there is now a tv advert that is about some kind of coal and it's marketing and selling point is that you don't need to heat your whole house, just keep the main room you are in warm. Honest to goodness. I'm not saying your whole house needs to be 25 degrees but flipping heck...I'd like to be able to not freeze if I went for a wee or to make a drink!


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> I hate that there is now a tv advert that is about some kind of coal and it's marketing and selling point is that you don't need to heat your whole house, just keep the main room you are in warm. Honest to goodness. I'm not saying your whole house needs to be 25 degrees but flipping heck...I'd like to be able to not freeze if I went for a wee or to make a drink!


I quite agree with you @Mrs Funkin, not much point warming up in one room then freezing when you go in another. They say you can save quite a bit just by turning your thermostat down one degree.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m afraid that a Mince Pie Mouse from Aldi _may_ have come home with me today…I couldn’t resist her for the kitchen mice “family”


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> I quite agree with you @Mrs Funkin, not much point warming up in one room then freezing when you go in another. They say you can save quite a bit just by turning your thermostat down one degree.


I remember when central heating first became "the latest thing" to have installed it was said that keeping it on low permanently was the cheapest way to run it - could never see that myself as it meant that is was permanently using gas to heat the water ! Mum & Dad had solid fuel central heating at one time which was quite efficient. Then after Dad died and Mum downsized my cousin (who by then had trained as a heating engineer) installed gas central heating into her new place said the same thing about running it 24/7 - do that today and you'd be up queer street without a paddle in no time at all 



Mrs Funkin said:


> but flipping heck...I'd like to be able to not freeze if I went for a wee or to make a drink!


Quite agree - my place is warm enough (as long as I've got my thermals on !) but I really would like a warm bathroom - I only have a small heated towel rail in there and it really isn't enough. It would take too much work digging up concrete floors to extend the central heating into there and, as it's such a small room, I'm limited on what other type of heater could be fitted. For now I plug in a small convector heater to warm it up and then unplug and remove it before I shower or bath.


----------



## GingerNinja

Bertie'sMum said:


> Quite agree - my place is warm enough (as long as I've got my thermals on !) but I really would like a warm bathroom - I only have a small heated towel rail in there and it really isn't enough. It would take too much work digging up concrete floors to extend the central heating into there and, as it's such a small room, I'm limited on what other type of heater could be fitted. For now I plug in a small convector heater to warm it up and then unplug and remove it before I shower or bath.


I think it depends on the type of house and heating system. It was cheaper in my old house to keep the heating on and the thermostat timer just dropped to 13 at night and 15 when we were at work because if the house got too cold it was ridiculous trying to get it warm again (poorly insulated). The water was constant and only heated when the tap was running. I once took a mug out the cupboard and poured boiling water in it and it cracked because it was so cold in my kitchen. Here definitely not, would cost a fortune on oil, but this place is much better insulated and warms up quickly.

My son has just had one of these installed, they do different colours, I shall let you know what he thinks of it but his bathroom is tiny.









Ecostrad Fina-E Thermostatic Electric Towel Rail - Anthracite


The Fina-E is one of our most versatile bathroom heaters with its elegant ladder design, integrated thermostatic control and 1- 5 hour drying function. This striking anthracite version of the Fina-E will add a bold contrast to any bathroom - an elegant room feature in its own right.




www.electricradiatorsdirect.co.uk


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Thanks @GingerNinja but haven't got enough wall space for one that size ! I could have a blower type one installed high up but don't like those - I'd really like a combined ceiling heater/light but there isn't enough space between the shower head and light fitting for one of those. My only other option is to replace the towel rail with a panel heater and then have an unheated towel rail installed above the heater. I really need to contact my lovely electrician and get him down for some advice !


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Wish me luck - I'm about to email a complaint to Hoover Candy's CEO. 6 Months ago I bought a new Hoover vacuum cleaner I saw advertised because they said it was lightweight and manoeuvrable - well it is both of those BUT - there is a suction regulator on the front for carpets or hard floors and this has come off because the ridge of plastic holding it in place has broken. I purchased it from Argos but because I didn't take out their warranty Argos said I'd have to deal with Hoover direct for a refund  

So I send an email to Hoover - I get a reply saying accidental damage is not covered by the 2 year guarantee, but please send photos. 
I send phots and point out it is not accidental damage but a design/manufacturing fault.
I get another reply saying my photos are not clear  (yes, they were !)
I send more photos
I then get an email telling me to go and buy an "appropriate item" from my local hardware store to repair it myself.
By "appropriate item" I assume they mean adhesive. At the moment I have sticky tape holding it together - for heavens sake it's not yet 6 months old 

By now I'm totally fed up, disappointed and disillusioned by their response and getting more angry by the minute.

So my next port of call is to forward all the correspondence to their CEO and see if I can get the response I want - REFUND. I don't want a replacement as that's likely to break in the same place !!! I'd rather go to the bother of having to resource a new vacuum from a different company.


----------



## GingerNinja

@Bertie'sMum what you need is an infrared panel heater, they are most effective high on the wall or on the ceiling. The cheapest ones are the bar heaters, like Helios that can be used in conservatories or sheltered outdoor areas but they would be overkill in such a small space at 1200W. You would only need about 300W one like this:









Ecostrad Accent IR Infrared Ceiling Panels with Remote


Ecostrad’s range of Accent IR infrared ceiling panels offer truly discreet heating that’s kept out of sight. This allows the Accent IR to direct heat down towards living levels, ensuring all of the warmth they produce is going exactly where it’s needed. Each Accent IR panel is made of...




www.infraredheatersdirect.co.uk





Good luck with your email!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

GingerNinja said:


> @Bertie'sMum what you need is an infrared panel heater,


Thanks I'll look into those


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> I hate that there is now a tv advert that is about some kind of coal and it's marketing and selling point is that you don't need to heat your whole house, just keep the main room you are in warm. Honest to goodness. I'm not saying your whole house needs to be 25 degrees but flipping heck...I'd like to be able to not freeze if I went for a wee or to make a drink!


When I first moved in with my OH when I was 18 we had one gas fire in the house and nothing else. It was an end terrace though we did get insulation put in, it was absolutely freezing. The windows were awful single glazed things.
We used to argue who was going to make the next cuppa!
I remember being young and we used to get ice on the insides of windows then. It was dreadful.
Even though I have now lived with central heating. I still have this fear of getting out of a warm bed to freeze when getting myself up and ready. It's terrible to do that, and heating one room am sure isn't good at all.

@Bertie'sMum now I am going back 28 years ago I would suggest you contact trading standards. As when I bought my first pram after a couple of months of use the chassis warped and although I could manipulate it to get my carrycot on it...it really wasn't easy to do. The shop I bought it from said not our problem it's McClaren contact them, after also blaming me using the thing inappropriately. So it was someone at OH work who said contact trading standards. Trading standards said that you make an agreement with the shop you purchase it from I believe in the first year. They have to sort everything out. Once we mentioned trading standards to the shop they changed their time.
I know with social media now, many people do contact the manufacturers as it's easy to do. Though in reality I presume it's still the shops responsibility


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@lullabydream - Argos were prepared to replace the vacuum but could only refund if I had taken out their extended warranty - I don't want a replacement and I don't believe in extended warranties ! I've had a few Hoover appliances over the years and have never had cause to complain before - especially about an item that is less than 6 months old !

Anyway my email to the CEO has now been sent so it will be interesting to see what he has to say !


----------



## lullabydream

Bertie'sMum said:


> @lullabydream - Argos were prepared to replace the vacuum but could only refund if I had taken out their extended warranty - I don't want a replacement and I don't believe in extended warranties ! I've had a few Hoover appliances over the years and have never had cause to complain before - especially about an item that is less than 6 months old !
> 
> Anyway my email to the CEO has now been sent so it will be interesting to see what he has to say !


Let's hope they listen to you. They blooming well should!


----------



## SbanR

I tried my fussy boy on M&S chicken food. Refused. Why wasn't I surprised? It smelt so lovely too, proper chicken.
So this morning I opened the posh tray. It looked really good, but again refused🙁 I tried a taste of it and it was proper, delicately cooked chicken. Right tasty too.
Have you tried it @huckybuck ? I'm sure you'd agree with me.
If it wasn't so expensive, it would make a good kitchen cupboard emergency food. For times when you're starving hungry and need a snack quick, to take the edge off those hunger pangs😸


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Whats the posh food @SbanR ?


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> Whats the posh food @SbanR ?.


The left corner is the bit I had out to taste 😬 
It's £1.25 for 100g tray


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Unfortunately Barney wouldnt eat that - he will only tolerate flaked meat in broth/gravy. I was hoping there might be something else we could try him on


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> Unfortunately Barney wouldnt eat that - he will only tolerate flaked meat in broth/gravy. I was hoping there might be something else we could try him on


Yes, that was why I was willing to fork out £1.25.


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> The left corner is the bit I had out to taste 😬
> It's £1.25 for 100g tray
> View attachment 580033


I haven’t tried it yet @SbanR its too posh for my lot 😂


----------



## huckybuck

I always try to buy appliances through Amazon these days. I find their refund/customer service amazing.

This morning I did the online chat about my cordless vaccer mopper which isn’t charging properly. I’ve had it 13 months. After explaining I’d tried to contact the company about getting it fixed or replaced but wasn’t getting anywhere they just said send it back and we’ll refund you. So they are picking it up Mon (they usually refund the same day) and then I’ll buy another one. 

I’ve also arranged for my Ninja to be picked up and ordered the later one! 

I don’t know any other company that pretty much does no quibble returns for almost any reason. And you get a decent amount of time to return as well.


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> I always try to buy appliances through Amazon these days. I find their refund/customer service amazing.
> 
> This morning I did the online chat about my cordless vaccer mopper which isn’t charging properly. I’ve had it 13 months. After explaining I’d tried to contact the company about getting it fixed or replaced but wasn’t getting anywhere they just said send it back and we’ll refund you. So they are picking it up Mon (they usually refund the same day) and then I’ll buy another one.
> 
> I’ve also arranged for my Ninja to be picked up and ordered the later one!
> 
> I don’t know any other company that pretty much does no quibble returns for almost any reason. And you get a decent amount of time to return as well.


After 13 months you've presumably got rid of the box it came in? So how have you managed to box it up securely.
Unless you keep All the boxes your appliances come in???


----------



## lullabydream

huckybuck said:


> I always try to buy appliances through Amazon these days. I find their refund/customer service amazing.
> 
> This morning I did the online chat about my cordless vaccer mopper which isn’t charging properly. I’ve had it 13 months. After explaining I’d tried to contact the company about getting it fixed or replaced but wasn’t getting anywhere they just said send it back and we’ll refund you. So they are picking it up Mon (they usually refund the same day) and then I’ll buy another one.
> 
> I’ve also arranged for my Ninja to be picked up and ordered the later one!
> 
> I don’t know any other company that pretty much does no quibble returns for almost any reason. And you get a decent amount of time to return as well.


I must say Amazon are pretty good. They had what seemed a pricing error for about a year on a dog food I used to buy. It was ridiculously cheap for a 4kg bag as it was, but you actually got 4 bags of the food. I ordered because I thought how cheap. So for about a year it was this deal. Then I think about the last few times I ordered I only got 1 bag. So I used to notify them and they refunded me but told me to keep the food! Sadly it disappeared all together, but I definitely was greatful for the food at that price for a year!


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> After 13 months you've presumably got rid of the box it came in? So how have you managed to box it up securely.
> Unless you keep All the boxes your appliances come in???


I just find any old box lol - they don’t seem to mind!! I have been known to have to fashion a box out of bits of cardboard!!


----------



## Arny

Has anyone bought a load of stuff from zooplus and not have to pay surplus postage?
I bought going on for 50kg of food and somehow still got free postage.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm wondering if they've changed things @Arny ? When I do the Polish order, I used to have to split it into four or five parcels, to avoid incurring the additional charges. However, the last few months I can just do it all in one go which is brilliant. Maybe they've changed it in the UK too?


----------



## Arny

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm wondering if they've changed things @Arny ? When I do the Polish order, I used to have to split it into four or five parcels, to avoid incurring the additional charges. However, the last few months I can just do it all in one go which is brilliant. Maybe they've changed it in the UK too?


That’s interesting.
I didn’t test to see just how much I could get away with as I thought if it’s a glitch once it eventually realised it might be a case of removing a whole load to get it back to free.

It does say there’s a value and weight component to the surplus charge so maybe with everything being that bit more expensive it has an effect on that, like if it’s based on an overall certain weight per kilo?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, I order a lot on the Polish order (generally £150-£180 worth), I wonder if they've realised people just split the orders, so maybe it's less hassle to just do it this way? Though perhaps mainland Europe is different than us, I believe the Polish order comes from Germany.


----------



## Arny

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, I order a lot on the Polish order (generally £150-£180 worth), I wonder if they've realised people just split the orders, so maybe it's less hassle to just do it this way? Though perhaps mainland Europe is different than us, I believe the Polish order comes from Germany.


It certainly helped them and me as I had an additional 5% voucher so would have just stopped buying once hitting the extra cost.


----------



## ewelsh

Wales scored yippppeeeeeee


----------



## SbanR

@TonyG did you see this giant goldfish that Andy Hackett caught? Apparently it's the biggest goldfish in the world.
Doesn't it make you envious😬
Oops. 🤭Will see if I can post the photos!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've been out on the razzle dazzle (well, some afternoon drinking, thank goodness I'd made tea already and it just had to go in the microwave!)...actually I was very well behaved and only had three drinks in four hours. Tired now though...zzzz...._thunk_


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've been out on the razzle dazzle (well, some afternoon drinking, thank goodness I'd made tea already and it just had to go in the microwave!)...actually I was very well behaved and only had three drinks in four hours. Tired now though...zzzz...._thunk_


You can’t leave us in limbo - where did you go? Who with? 
What a lovely way to spend a free afternoon though!


----------



## TonyG

SbanR said:


> @TonyG did you see this giant goldfish that Andy Hackett caught? Apparently it's the biggest goldfish in the world.
> Doesn't it make you envious😬
> Oops. 🤭Will see if I can post the photos!
> View attachment 580128
> View attachment 580129


Sorry, missed your post! Yes I’ve seen it on various fishing related social media, thank you.

I don’t do the freshwater fishing lark but certainly a big beast!

I think it’s not technically a goldfish as it’s got barbels, some sort of carp similar to koi I understand.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

huckybuck said:


> You can’t leave us in limbo - where did you go? Who with?
> What a lovely way to spend a free afternoon though!


Only the village pub and then to the sailing club for one drink on the way home from there. It was nice though, with two pals and their woofer  We’d decided to go for a drink or three when we were running together yesterday morning.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Only the village pub and then to the sailing club for one drink on the way home from there. It was nice though, with two pals and their woofer  We’d decided to go for a drink or three when we were running together yesterday morning.


Pffft, 3 drinks in 4hours. Get some stamina woman!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

BarneyBobCat said:


> Pffft, 3 drinks in 4hours. Get some stamina woman!


I know but I’m driving at 9am so didn’t want to be too sozzled!


----------



## Jaf

I have a wet bum! It's not what you're thinking though...I sat in the garden and didn't realise that the cushion was wet until it had soaked right through. It was a lovely, sunny day but millions of flies. Yuck.


----------



## SbanR

Another Mon Petit convert.😫
He is really slipping rapidly down the slope of junk food😭 I resisted buying it for so long - I object to spending good money on veg protein.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Must. Stop. Checking. Cat. Rescue. Website.


----------



## huckybuck

Oh no that would be completely the wrong thing to do Mrs F 🤣. 
D D da do!!!


----------



## ewelsh

Well done England in the football, I think wales were sleeping!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

We should beat Senegal in the next round. But then Argentina, France or Poland - yikes! Lets pray for Poland!


----------



## GingerNinja

England were asleep in the first half @ewelsh I think Wales deserved a goal in that time.

Different team in the second half.


----------



## GingerNinja

A couple of eco/green questions if anyone can help me.... perhaps @ewelsh ?

1. Has anyone used eco laundry detergent sheets and if so are they any good? I think I might try them because if they are any good will be great for me. No more expensive than washing powder if you subscribe and save. This is just one company, there are more out there.









Laundry Detergent Eco Sheets - 40 Loads


Fresh Scent: A beautiful fragrance with fresh floral notes that will keep you smelling great. Fragrance Free: Perfect for anyone who may be sensitive to fragrances.




earthbreeze.co.uk






2. If you use a more eco product to a dish washing-up sponge, what is it? I use microfibre cloths for cleaning/dusting as they can just be popped in the wash afterwards but for washing dishes/pans (I mostly use the dishwasher) I have been using swedish dish cloths for a few months but I miss have a scoury thing and they don't get quite as soapy as a sponge. I have washed on a hot wash an old shower puff and fashioned a makeshift scrubby thing which is pretty good but it was a rush job and so will come undone soon.

Thanks peeps.


----------



## ewelsh

@GingerNinja I haven’t any experience of that brand I am afraid. I do like method products ( waitrose, direct or amazon ) you can even get re fills. I love the home cleaning products, I particularly love the wild rhubard general cleaner and Method glass cleaner plus the washing up liquid ( which I pour into an old waitrose washing up liquid bottle as they fit my holders 😂 ) its all plant based, all eco packaging Etc.

here is the site so you can see all the products browse the method dishwashing range | method uk


Another favorite of mine is Faith in nature Ilove their body products and buy the refills for them too. free postage orders over £30 so I buy in bulk. 









Natural Household Products | Faith In Nature


Keep your home cleaner and greener with a little help from Nature. Our household liquids are gentle on the environment and effective at their jobs. And to help save on plastic, they come in big refill bottles.




www.faithinnature.co.uk






as for cleaning/dusting I do tend to recycle big time, I have white cotton cleaning clothes but mainly I cut up old towels, old t towels, sheets, pillow cases, old flannels and re use them, cotton for windows and silver polishing, all the rest is towels, after the house they go for cleaning the dogs, then to garden jobs like cleaning the pots or oil tank, boiler, by the end of that they are about falling apart and begging to die 😂


----------



## huckybuck

@GingerNinja I like method too for their glass cleaner, antibacterial all purpose spray and shower spray. 

I’m a bit funny about smells so didn’t like their floor cleaner but there is one called green scents that’s lovely. 

As an aside talking about recycling cloths - Mr HB’s boxer actually go to the cat rescue where they get used for cleaning cloths 🤢🤣 I try not to think about it 🙈


----------



## ewelsh

I agree @huckybuck about method floor cleaner, must admit I still use Zoflora disinfectant but has to the the blue one mountain air for the floors


----------



## lullabydream

@GingerNinja yes I used those laundry sheets. I quite liked them to be honest,easy to use and unlike laundry pod thingies they dissolve really well. I have found at home and work those pods do not often dissolve and leave thick sticky clumps on clothes! The only reason I stopped my order for the laundry sheets just over estimated how many I needed and had quite a few months supply so cancelled the order just to be on the safe side.
The one thing though that may or may not bother you, there wasn't really a scent to them.

There is also smol products. I thought the washing pod things were ok. Nothing special I did like the dishwasher tablets; they are pink so what's not to like about them!


----------



## GingerNinja

Thanks all. I picked up some laundry sheets in the co-op last night for £3 for 25 sheets, so I can try them 😉

Found eco sponges for washing up on Amazon but very expensive so we'll think about it


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm stunned. I was in Lidl earlier and there's a member of staff who is very delicately featured, with short hair. A couple were looking for something, next thing I hear the woman from the couple calling to the man, "Oh Bob, this lady is going to show us where the XXX are"...he replies, "That's not a lady. I don't know what it is".

I was so shocked. I'm annoyed that I didn't think of a clever retort but honestly, what a thing to say. I can sadly imagine my 93 years old Granny coming out with some comment like that but a couple in their 50s? Dreadful.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I then went to M&S to collect my Sparks freebie from their sort of advent calendar thing, which was a light up bottle of spiced sugarplum gin liquer. Even if I just put it in a raffle, it's all good.


----------



## Jaf

Shameful mrsf. I hope the staff member wasn't upset.

I'm currently wondering why 3 separate adverts, including M&S, have a revolting snot-cheese in a bready circle thing for Christmas. *gaggs*


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> I then went to M&S to collect my Sparks freebie from their sort of advent calendar thing, which was a light up bottle of spiced sugarplum gin liquer. Even if I just put it in a raffle, it's all good.


Ooh you lucky thing!!

All I’ve got is a packet of Percy pigs 🙄😂


----------



## BarneyBobCat

It must only be given to alcoholics


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I hate gin btw, Mrs BNC "won" it. But its verrrrrry nice. I think it might do well as a cocktail with champagne


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes, I reckon it would be perfect as a gin fizz  I shall try it tomorrow and report back!

Chuckling at me and Mrs BBC getting that as our prize, hehe.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

*I have one of those gin bottles. I bought it last year as a Christmas present for my stepdad. 

Unfortunately he never received it as en route to his house (a five hour drive) my car broke down in pretty spectacular fashion and had to be trailered back home.

For one reason or another (one being that the car was subsequently off the road for FIVE MONTHS), I never made it down. I've held on to the gin bottle and his other gifts in the meantime.

I'm going to try again this Christmas, but in the interim he's quit drinking. 🤦🤣*


----------



## SbanR

Rather proud of my chard but should have picked it ages ago, before the wet and cold damaged the leaf


----------



## ewelsh

Oh well done @SbanR


----------



## SbanR

I wrote to Aatu to ask if they did sample/trial boxes. After some correspondence, they've sent me a mixed box of wet + a bag of dry, total £36.98, f.o.c!!!
Fingers crossed the fussy sod likes it.


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> I wrote to Aatu to ask if they did sample/trial boxes. After some correspondence, they've sent me a mixed box of wet + a bag of dry, total £36.98, f.o.c!!!
> Fingers crossed the fussy sod likes it.


That was a result!
Mine like the dry!!!


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> That was a result!
> Mine like the dry!!!


Yes, I might end up getting the dry for him. The wet doesn't look promising; mainly poultry and fish, no beef.


----------



## GingerNinja

SbanR said:


> I wrote to Aatu to ask if they did sample/trial boxes. After some correspondence, they've sent me a mixed box of wet + a bag of dry, total £36.98, f.o.c!!!
> Fingers crossed the fussy sod likes it.


My two both like the chicken and quail.... but it stinks!


----------



## Charity

There's some good general information about keeping cats and dogs safe and the dangers at Christmas here.

Christmas Pet Emergencies | We're Here For You And Your Pet | Vets Now (vets-now.com)


----------



## Jaf

Think one of the farmers thinks I'm weird. We have big, communal bins and I have to drive to them. With garden bags I take several bags at a time and put 1 or 2 into each bin, so as not to fill them, driving a few km along to each bin. Yesterday I spotted 3 bags on the side of the rambla so I put them in my car too. Farmer was watching! They burn all their stuff, but only allowed in winter.

Round here there is unfortunately a fly tipping culture, I don't know why as the bins and collections are great.


----------



## Willow_Warren

There’s a fly tipping problem around my area! Sometime I dread to think what’s in the random canisters… and sometimes literally a whole bathroom suite… (things you would usually have to pay to dispose of). And sometimes just random junk that could go with the weekly connection (it’s not like there is a limit to the number of bags you can put out in my area!)


----------



## Jaf

It's just weird because the big bins are emptied 4 times a week. Then twice a month big things can be left next to the bins. There's really no excuse!

In town they have separate bins for glass, cardboard etc. Here there's just 1 bin.

It's raining! If it rains hard enough the ramblas run (become rivers) and everything, including bins and cars, gets taken to the sea.


----------



## Jaf

Mad windy today, forecast is bad tomorrow too. I've hurt my wrist cutting up some old rug to try to plug up the gaps under doors.


----------



## Willow_Warren

Thought I’d just share a photo I took yesterday of the kind of fly tipping around here… there’s a byway near me and it’s a popular spot for fly tipping as it’s quiet but you can get a vehicle down there (it’s not like we don’t have public recycling centres which you can take these things to and they are free!) so it make me cross!!


----------



## Arny

Willow_Warren said:


> Thought I’d just share a photo I took yesterday of the kind of fly tipping around here… there’s a byway near me and it’s a popular spot for fly tipping as it’s quiet but you can get a vehicle down there (it’s not like we don’t have public recycling centres which you can take these things to and they are free!) so it make me cross!!
> 
> View attachment 580928


That's dreadful. Sometimes its companies people have hired to take stuff away.
Then being commercial they have to pay at the tip so they just dump it.
It ends up costing the council far more clearing up than they get from charges at the tip.


----------



## Jaf

There was a video of 2 men dumping a fridge down the hill. They made the men climb down the hill and drag the fridge back, and gave them a huge fine! 









Man forced to drag fridge out of ravine after he tried to dump it - National | Globalnews.ca


The appliance store employee was also fired and fined 45,000 euros for dumping large objects down a cliff in Spain.




globalnews.ca


----------



## SbanR

Jaf said:


> There was a video of 2 men dumping a fridge down the hill. They made the men climb down the hill and drag the fridge back, and gave them a huge fine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man forced to drag fridge out of ravine after he tried to dump it - National | Globalnews.ca
> 
> 
> The appliance store employee was also fired and fined 45,000 euros for dumping large objects down a cliff in Spain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> globalnews.ca


I wish our lot would take a similar line with offenders.


----------



## Charity

It wasn't completely in vain then. Well done lads. 

World Cup 2022: Dave the cat coming home with England team - BBC News


----------



## ewelsh

Willow_Warren said:


> Thought I’d just share a photo I took yesterday of the kind of fly tipping around here… there’s a byway near me and it’s a popular spot for fly tipping as it’s quiet but you can get a vehicle down there (it’s not like we don’t have public recycling centres which you can take these things to and they are free!) so it make me cross!!
> 
> View attachment 580928



We get the same @Willow_Warren we are so rural its an easy spot to dump as no houses around for miles. On my morning walks I daily pick up a carrier bag full of rubbish mainly drinks bottles wrappers and lunch sandwiches ( van man ) drives me absolutely mad especially when I see wildlife trying to eat it. I now ring the local council for the big stuff as I am sick of taking it to the recycle centre.
What is wrong with people


----------



## Jaf

I'm stressed. Just caught Blanca, 9 year old semi feral. She has ear cancer. Been trying to catch her for ages, weeks, and she finally went in the box really easily. In the past cats have only done that when they feel dreadful. Vet said bring her in when I can and they'll keep her there until they can operate, but I think she would be terrified so I've put her in a small bathroom. I'll phone vet in the morning. Poor little thing.


----------



## TonyG

Charity said:


> It wasn't completely in vain then. Well done lads.
> 
> World Cup 2022: Dave the cat coming home with England team - BBC News


I saw that, good on them and presumably they’ve spent a few grand for checks and quarantine etc.
And it’s not as if they felt obliged they had to do it, no one knew until after the fact.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh that’s sad @Jaf  I’m so sorry, hope you can get her to the vet today. Poor Blanca. Sending positive thoughts xx


----------



## Jaf

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh that’s sad @Jaf  I’m so sorry, hope you can get her to the vet today. Poor Blanca. Sending positive thoughts xx



Thanks love. Phoned vet, they said take her in so I did. Luckily when I moved the shelves in the bathroom she got straight in the carry box! Wasn't bothered by being in the car, suppose cos she's no idea what's going on (though other ferals have been terrified and desperately trying to get out).

Now it's a waiting game. Hoping for surgery and some more time for her.


----------



## Jaf

Vet just phoned. Because she's feral he was concerned that I can do the aftercare if he does the ear removal surgery. He thinks he can get all the cancer, so I told him to do the surgery. Blanca will have the surgery tomorrow, collect her in the evening.

Her mum had the same surgery, with a different vet. She had 7 years before the cancer came back. That vet didn't use stitches so I'm wondering if the surgery was as thorough and I'm hoping this vet will be even better.

Poor Blanca, locked up at the vets.


----------



## SbanR

Best wishes to Blanca for a successful surgery tomorrow and that it gives her many more trouble free years with you @Jaf


----------



## GingerNinja

Oh @Jaf I hope that they can get it all so that she has many more happy years with you xx


----------



## ewelsh

@Jaf sending all my love and wishes for Blanca, here’s to many many more years to come xxx


----------



## Jaf

Blanca's home. Thanks for all your good wishes. She's still very sleepy so I’ve left her in the box to sleep for an hour. Hoping she will want something small to eat later.

Vet thinks he got all the cancer, took all of both ears. Blanca has to stay in for 2 weeks so after tonight in the bathroom she will be in the spare room (kitten room too unsafe as I'm in/ out a lot). Stitches are dissolving ones. Got to try and clean the wounds. Hmmm we'll see! Tablet antibiotics rather than injections. I forgot to ask how she was with him but he did call her feral! Ha.

I'm hoping that Blanca will like being inside, maybe enough to want to come in sometimes like her brother. Perhaps she will trust me a bit more after 2 weeks.

I'll get photos once she's feeling better. She's a scrap of a thing, practically all white with blue eyes and a funny little tail. Has the sweetest meow!


----------



## SbanR

Are you intending to crush the AB and mix into her food @Jaf ; will she scoff all her food?
Hope you don't have too much trouble keeping her confined for 2 weeks.


----------



## Jaf

SbanR said:


> Are you intending to crush the AB and mix into her food @Jaf ; will she scoff all her food?
> Hope you don't have too much trouble keeping her confined for 2 weeks.


Yes vet said that's fine with this type of tablet. No idea if it'll work. I do normally use injections, but don't think I can inject Blanca. I do have the option of taking her to a different vet who uses 14 day injections. (This vet uses 2 day injections, done by me at home). But that means a vet visit again so really hoping Blanca will eat the tablets.

Blanca still out of it. Came out of the box, freaked out she couldn't get under the storage shelf thing, got back in the box. Poor girl.

I have a soft cone coming tomorrow or Friday, hope I can change it. I've never used a cone, I've always just kept a close eye on the cat. We'll see.


----------



## huckybuck

Poor Blanca - I’m glad she’s home and the vet thinks he’s got it all. I hope she recovers well - she must be sore poor mite.


----------



## Annealise

What a brave girl - wishing Bianca a speedy recovery. I usually mix crushed tablets with just the the top bit of the food to make sure it's all been eaten. Hopefully she won't detect them.


----------



## SbanR

Or crush tablet and mix with lick-e-lix or the Spanish equivalent


----------



## ewelsh

Awwww bless her, what a lot for a little girl xx well done you, shall I post you a suit of amour 😬 I don’t envy you, my feral Smokey is fierce and I wouldn’t want to touch him.


I hope she recovers well xx


----------



## GingerNinja

Poor girl, good luck administering the anti biotics xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

Hoping Bianca is ok this morning x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Blanca  Hope she’s eaten fir you @Jaf and isn’t too stressed being inside.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Back to something utterly trivial. I’ve just divided our Christmas chocolates. A tub of Heroes, a tub of Celebrations. I’m happy with the Celebrations distribution - but Heroes! Only two Twirls? TWO? Shocking!  However on the plus side there are plenty of Wispa miniatures.


----------



## SbanR

Too much time on your hands Mrs F?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I might be procrastinating @SbanR


----------



## lullabydream

@Mrs Funkin this website keeps popping up on Instagram...I thought of you 








Mice From Mousehole


Handmade tiny felt mice, crafted using 100% organic wool. There is one for all of the family making them the perfect birthday or Christmas gift and stocking filler.




www.sewheartfelt.co.uk


----------



## Jaf

Blanca is the sweetest little girl. She purrs and leans into chin tickles, and has even shown me her tummy. Not a single hiss or claw. She's so lovely. I've had to put a heater in the room as it's too cold. Still not eaten much, a little every day, so no antibiotics as she won't eat food with them in. I'll keep trying. I'm hoping since the antibiotics are precautionary that she'll be OK. Any symptoms and I'll get her straight to the other vet (they do a 21day injection). I took the collar off and she hasn't scratched her ears (I have a soft collar if necessary).

She so deserves a nice quiet home, with a little garden. Out of the spanish sun.


----------



## TonyG

Jaf said:


> Blanca is the sweetest little girl. She purrs and leans into chin tickles, and has even shown me her tummy. Not a single hiss or claw. She's so lovely. I've had to put a heater in the room as it's too cold. Still not eaten much, a little every day, so no antibiotics as she won't eat food with them in. I'll keep trying. I'm hoping since the antibiotics are precautionary that she'll be OK. Any symptoms and I'll get her straight to the other vet (they do a 21day injection). I took the collar off and she hasn't scratched her ears (I have a soft collar if necessary).
> 
> She so deserves a nice quiet home, with a little garden. Out of the spanish sun.


Can you get lik e lix in Spain? That’s my go to cat medication juice….


----------



## huckybuck

lullabydream said:


> @Mrs Funkin this website keeps popping up on Instagram...I thought of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mice From Mousehole
> 
> 
> Handmade tiny felt mice, crafted using 100% organic wool. There is one for all of the family making them the perfect birthday or Christmas gift and stocking filler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sewheartfelt.co.uk


Oh these are the cutest!!!!!


----------



## Jaf

TonyG said:


> Can you get lik e lix in Spain? That’s my go to cat medication juice….


Thanks for the idea. Had a look but only available from UK, and takes 2 weeks. I'm going to look for alternatives and at pill pockets too.

Good news though she loves sardines! First antibiotic this morning and she has half a pouch for lunch.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That's excellent, well done Blanca


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I took a bunch of donations to the cat rescue shop today, including high heels and handbags that I will never have a use for. They had put a plea out on FB for ladies wear, shoes and bags, so I thought I'd get in before Christmas, as I had some sparkly heels, going out bags, some Christmas things. I really need to start being more of a girl and less of a casual clothes wearer! I look forward to late Autumn 2023, when the clothes in my "tops" section of wardrobe/cupboard which haven't had their hangers turned around will be gone! I was only going to do it for a year but then realised we've not really gone anywhere the past year, so I am extending the deadline.


----------



## Jaf

Well I twisted my ankle when I was asleep!! No heels for me, I used to love them.

Blanca being a loaf...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Baby Blanca, you are so brave xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh heck. The kittens Cats Protection advert has made me wail.

The little kittens  _waaaaaaaaaaaaa_


----------



## TonyG

Jaf said:


> Thanks for the idea. Had a look but only available from UK, and takes 2 weeks. I'm going to look for alternatives and at pill pockets too.
> 
> Good news though she loves sardines! First antibiotic this morning and she has half a pouch for lunch.


Ah, that’s a long wait. I received a parcel from California in less than half that time 🙄

Good news on the sardines but maybe worth ordering some lickys to have in stock? Or getting a relative in the UK to post some out, if that’s possible?

They mainly come in chicken or salmon flavours though there are a few other varieties.
I’ve found cats seem to like either the chicken or salmon, not both 🙄


----------



## SbanR

Jaf said:


> Thanks for the idea. Had a look but only available from UK, and takes 2 weeks. I'm going to look for alternatives and at pill pockets too.


Can/do you order from zooplus Jaf? They carry several brand equivalents.


----------



## PopcornandMittensmum

Hi everyone just popping on to wish you all a Merry Christmas when it comes!

@Mrs Funkin I have read your message but can't reply as been trying to since earlier and every single time the site crashes! 

Update from me is both Popcorn and Mittens are well. Mittens is still yet to join me here in our new place but hopefully will be on Jan 3rd. Popcorn is her usual boopy self and smacks ex OH with her paw every time I video call whilst sniffing the phone screen. It's clear she misses me but she is totally fine and grumpy as usual. Mittens is a wee pickle and steals my sons hair bobbles then runs off with them in his mouth and dumps them all behind the chair or sofa! He has quite a collection! He also plays fetch with them! 

Il be back in the New Year with pics but until then hope you and your kitties are all well and have a wonderful Xmas and New year! Xx


----------



## Jaf

Blanca is nearly ready to go out. Really hoping she will come inside sometimes. Hard to get a photo but she likes to head butt me, then does a sort of headstand with her bum in the air. So funny!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

If anyone has Netflix I recommend Treason - very good secret agent drama. Im totally hooked!


----------



## huckybuck

@BarneyBobCat ooh good I really need a good series drama!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

huckybuck said:


> @BarneyBobCat ooh good I really need a good series drama!


I think it will be right up your street - only 5 episodes though unfortunately


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Watching Treason. Crikey!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We rationed ourselves to just the first episode. Maybe two tomorrow evening  

Oh and finished The Crown current series yesterday (I think). It was by far my least favourite series of it.

I watched three episodes of Marie Antoinette earlier. It’s okay. Not sure I’ll bother with the rest. Might just have it as “background” whilst I’m getting more pressure sores from sitting…


----------



## lullabydream

Am glad people are enjoying Treason, we were going to start watching it tonight but then work scuppered my chances! 

So as people are enjoying it, am definitely looking forward to start watching


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Only two Twirls? TWO? Shocking!


Apparently (or so I'm well informed !) for some reason there is a shortage of Twirls this year - some of the tins only contained o ne full size Twirl and no little ones


----------



## huckybuck

Enjoying Treason too!!! Only watched the first so far and will have to wait for Mum to go for the rest - she talks through stuff so I end up losing the plot!!!

Did the first Marie Antoinette and quite enjoyed it but suspect like Mrs F it might not hold me for long. 

I really want to watch Litvinenko and a spy among friends but my TV and Sky are too old to support the ITVX. I’m not good with watching stuff on an IPad so not sure I’ll be able to watch those until they end up on ITV at some point.

I’ve taped Riptide for a watch in the NY.

I did watch my Old School which in a weird way I enjoyed. I didn’t know the story so found it fascinating.

I am really really really looking forward to the new series of BB. I was bereft when it finished. And I spotted a flash of LI so reckon the winter version starts soon.

I do love the New Year for new TV!!!


----------



## GingerNinja

Regretting sending all the chocs/cakes home with son Tuesday


----------



## huckybuck

GingerNinja said:


> Regretting sending all the chocs/cakes home with son Tuesday


You surely must have kept one small emergency supply?


----------



## GingerNinja

huckybuck said:


> You surely must have kept one small emergency supply?


Nope. I didn't buy much and do not have a sweet tooth but fancied a bit of choc chip panettone with a cup of tea.

I forgot that I bought ice-cream though so can have some later with a dollop of peanut butter and sprinkle of sea salt 😉


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We're watching, "You Are Here: A Come From Away Story" which is about the town of Gander in Newfoundland, where 38 planes were diverted the day of 9/11. It's quite interesting, if a little sad.


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> We're watching, "You Are Here: A Come From Away Story" which is about the town of Gander in Newfoundland, where 38 planes were diverted the day of 9/11. It's quite interesting, if a little sad.


I need to look out for that although might have seen it already. We got diverted to Halifax (very similar scary situation) 44 jets ended up there. The people were amazing looking after everyone.


----------



## SbanR

Fireworks have started. Fairly distant though.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know that spy thrillers are a bit far fetched (and I accept it with James Bond) but blimey this Treason thing is a bit OTT isn't it?


----------



## Jaf

Blanca cat's 2 weeks post op were up Wednesday so I let her out at lunchtime. By the evening she had scratches on her ears so tried and failed to catch her. Failed all Thurs, she was up a tree, and finally got her Friday morning. She was happily lying in the carry box!

She's back safely inside. Hasn't scratched again so hopefully she'll heal. I have some brilliant cream the vet gave me years ago, fabulous on scabs. She might let me use it, will try tomorrow.

Blanca seems so much happier inside, certainly loves cuddles but I can't touch her outside. Seriously thinking of keeping her in. I said I would never do that again after Steve though, but he had felv and was so unhappy being kept in. I think Blanca would thrive. Except she did a huge poo on the bed when I let her into the bedroom a week into her 2 week stay! Been great at using the litter tray so I don't know what that was all about. I haven't risked letting her out of the bathroom again. She'd be on her own a lot, I just don't have enough time to split, but being not-quite-tame she used to little human time. She'd miss her brothers though. Arghhhh.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just watching Come Dancing from 1979. They introduced one of the male competitors by describing him as, "A great page three enthusiast of a certain newspaper". My flabber is ghasted! 

It's absolutely brilliant! The frocks! Vicky Gill would love the crin overload


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just watching Come Dancing from 1979. They introduced one of the male competitors by describing him as, "A great page three enthusiast of a certain newspaper". My flabber is ghasted!
> 
> It's absolutely brilliant! The frocks! Vicky Gill would love the crin overload


I've been watching it as well, I did laugh. How gentle and simple everything was in those days though compared to today. They weren't stars, they were just ordinary folk doing something they loved. Plus young Terry Wogan....takes you back.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I used to watch it with my Nan, must have been late 70s into early 80s. I always loved the frocks  I think the Latin formation team was robbed with their mark though, I thought that was fabulous.


----------



## PopcornandMittensmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> We're watching, "You Are Here: A Come From Away Story" which is about the town of Gander in Newfoundland, where 38 planes were diverted the day of 9/11. It's quite interesting, if a little sad.


Have you seen the theatre show Come From Away? It's got an amazing musical score!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

PopcornandMittensmum said:


> Have you seen the theatre show Come From Away? It's got an amazing musical score!


No but they showed some of it at the end of the programme, I think it's been very popular.


----------



## Bethanjane22

PopcornandMittensmum said:


> Have you seen the theatre show Come From Away? It's got an amazing musical score!


I love the soundtrack, Me And The Sky is one of my favourite musical songs 😍 I haven’t had the chance to see it yet but it’s due to go on tour in 2024 so I will be getting tickets for sure.

I’ll have to try and watch that documentary.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Let joy be unconfined!

I can breathe (sort of) through "both noses"  and the nausea and dizziness has gone, hurrah! 

Pesky Covid. I've not felt as bad as I thought I might to be fair.


----------



## slartibartfast

Worming/flea control day at the Morningstars. I'm chasing them with Advocate and they are fighting like lions. There is so much resistance, any more and there be Michelle from the Resistance appearing out of thin air! Well, if they could talk, it would be: 'Listen very carefully cause I say zis only once. Go you-know-what yourself,mom!' 
My brave babies, they will fight in the air, on the floor, on the ceiling, from under and top of the furniture. They will never surrender.
And I'm like that evil Borg: Resistance is futile, you will be dewormed.
Can't help but think about Allo Allo/Star Trek crossover, with Rene and the gang fighting with Borg, that would be the greatest show of all time.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh heck. 

We've been invited to a fancy dress party (Theme is Out of Africa). I really don't like fancy dress but I really like the person who the party is for, so I would like to go but _waaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh_ FANCY DRESS!!!!!!


----------



## Bethanjane22

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh heck.
> 
> We've been invited to a fancy dress party (Theme is Out of Africa). I really don't like fancy dress but I really like the person who the party is for, so I would like to go but _waaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh_ FANCY DRESS!!!!!!


I love a good fancy dress party! Have you got any thoughts on what you could wear? Out of Africa, I'm guessing like Safari themed, jungle, animal sort of thing?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Apparently it's anything, including just a flash of leopard...or full on fancy dress. I am sort of thinking that I might just get some African wax print fabric and make a frock or a skirt. 

Oh heck. It's not for months and I'm stressing already about it.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Mrs Funkin said:


> Apparently it's anything, including just a flash of leopard...or full on fancy dress. I am sort of thinking that I might just get some African wax print fabric and make a frock or a skirt.
> 
> Oh heck. It's not for months and I'm stressing already about it.


Well that's good then because you can do as much or as little as you like. I think a skirt or dress in a lovely African print would suit wonderfully.

You're bound to get people dressing as Zebra, Lions and your typical early 1900s safari type hats and beige outfits.

Don't stress, you can always ask us for help and suggestions 

I'm desperate for someone to invite me to a good Halloween party so I can go full Mrs Lovett from Sweeney Todd, rolling pin and all! I'll rope OH into being the Demon Barbour


----------



## huckybuck

Ooh I love a fancy dress!!! 

You could go as a lion!!!

Or

As Karen Blixen she had some lovely pretty white dresses but I like her “scout” look.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

I love fancy dress too - loads of fun! That theme leaves loads of options - you could go full Zulu!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bodysocks®-Inflatable-Zebra-Costume-Adult/dp/B01N9FPWGE?ref_=ast_sto_dp



I said husband needs to do this


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bodysocks®-Inflatable-Zebra-Costume-Adult/dp/B01N9FPWGE?ref_=ast_sto_dp
> 
> 
> 
> I said husband needs to do this


----------



## Bethanjane22

Mrs Funkin said:


> We're watching, "You Are Here: A Come From Away Story" which is about the town of Gander in Newfoundland, where 38 planes were diverted the day of 9/11. It's quite interesting, if a little sad.


Where did you watch this documentary @Mrs Funkin ? I’m hoping if I can get OH invested in the story that he’ll want to see the musical with me 😅😅


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He downloaded it a while ago @Bethanjane22 . He's just checked, it's not available anywhere at the moment


----------



## Bethanjane22

Mrs Funkin said:


> He downloaded it a while ago @Bethanjane22 . He's just checked, it's not available anywhere at the moment


Just sent OH on a mission and he’s managed to find a download for it 😃 will try and watch it this weekend.

Thanks for checking for me, I know the musical pro-shoot is on Apple TV 😊


----------



## huckybuck

@Bethanjane22 there’s another film called Diverted that is based on the same story. I watched it a while ago and it was a good watch.

I was flying (working) on Sep 11th. We had a frightening emergency landing in Halifax, Nova Scotia (which took the 747s as it’s a slightly longer runway) as the US airforce had threatened to shoot any aircraft still in U.S. airspace. We had been going to Houston Texas and we were just outside of New York when we got the call.

44 planes down.

For the first 12 hours we stayed on board with pax as there was no where to put everyone. No food/drink, only what we had left on the aircraft. No communication with home other than the flight crew’s radio to Ops as no mobiles/internet or live TV in those days. It was very sobering once we got newspapers thrown up to the plane as we didn’t really have a clue what had happened until we saw the awful photographs the next day.

The following morning the town opened up the schools and gym's and peoples homes to all the passengers (it was an identical situation to what happened in Gander) but it took ages to get everyone off all the planes as they only had 2 sets of steps!

All the baggage was left in the holds as no staff to unload it all. The people of Halifax donated clothes and toiletries to all the passengers, washed their clothes, let them have showers, fed them ..they were really really kind.

We stayed on the aircraft another night (breakfast/lunch and dinner was Lays Crisps and orange juice). until a hotel that was being refurbished offered to open up for us.

(Funny story there were no curtains in the rooms and when we woke up there was an office block directly opposite and all the staff were stood at the windows looking in!)

It was another day or so before we were allowed to get back on the aircraft to fly - our flight crew decided they wanted to turn back rather than fly on so we had a lot of very unhappy passengers for the return sector (along with a smelly aircraft and no catering).

I do have some photos of the runway with all the planes lined up along it somewhere. The day the passengers were let off our aircraft we begged to keep the steps for just a little while to stretch our legs and get some fresh air. I took a disposable camera from duty free and walked along the runway to take a couple of photos. It was the weirdest sensation - so quiet and all these huge planes just piled up. I’ll see if I can find them.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Maybe I should just go as a giraffe?









Fever Giraffe Costume, Tutu Dress | Smiffys


Fever Giraffe Costume, Brown, Tutu Dress, with Detachable Clear Straps, Jacket & BootcoversUnleash your wild side with the Fever Giraffe Costume. This fun dress-up costume comes with a tutu dress with hook-on straps, jacket with hood and bootcovers. Washing Instructions: Dry Clean Only Product...




www.smiffys.com


----------



## huckybuck

That would be a very cute giraffe!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Can you tell I’m stressing about it? That’s how much fancy dress distresses me! I’ve messaged the person who the party is for and asked if she prefers people to go all out fancy dress, or if a wax print dress is okay (or deemed cultural appropriation) or I also might make a dress from giraffe print and get a giraffe headband. I’m not giraffe obsessed but her family owns the giraffe hotel in Kenya I believe, so thought it might be nice to go giraffe if I was doing an animal print.

We shall see


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## huckybuck

Oh I would so love to go to the giraffe hotel!!!!!! I did go to Treetops once but I don’t think the giraffe hotel existed or it might have been too far to get to. How amazing!!!


----------



## ewelsh

huckybuck said:


> @Bethanjane22 there’s another film called Diverted that is based on the same story. I watched it a while ago and it was a good watch.
> 
> I was flying (working) on Sep 11th. We had a frightening emergency landing in Halifax, Nova Scotia (which took the 747s as it’s a slightly longer runway) as the US airforce had threatened to shoot any aircraft still in U.S. airspace. We had been going to Houston Texas and we were just outside of New York when we got the call.
> 
> 44 planes down.
> 
> For the first 12 hours we stayed on board with pax as there was no where to put everyone. No food/drink, only what we had left on the aircraft. No communication with home other than the flight crew’s radio to Ops as no mobiles/internet or live TV in those days. It was very sobering once we got newspapers thrown up to the plane as we didn’t really have a clue what had happened until we saw the awful photographs the next day.
> 
> The following morning the town opened up the schools and gym's and peoples homes to all the passengers (it was an identical situation to what happened in Gander) but it took ages to get everyone off all the planes as they only had 2 sets of steps!
> 
> All the baggage was left in the holds as no staff to unload it all. The people of Halifax donated clothes and toiletries to all the passengers, washed their clothes, let them have showers, fed them ..they were really really kind.
> 
> We stayed on the aircraft another night (breakfast/lunch and dinner was Lays Crisps and orange juice). until a hotel that was being refurbished offered to open up for us.
> 
> (Funny story there were no curtains in the rooms and when we woke up there was an office block directly opposite and all the staff were stood at the windows looking in!)
> 
> It was another day or so before we were allowed to get back on the aircraft to fly - our flight crew decided they wanted to turn back rather than fly on so we had a lot of very unhappy passengers for the return sector (along with a smelly aircraft and no catering).
> 
> I do have some photos of the runway with all the planes lined up along it somewhere. The day the passengers were let off our aircraft we begged to keep the steps for just a little while to stretch our legs and get some fresh air. I took a disposable camera from duty free and walked along the runway to take a couple of photos. It was the weirdest sensation - so quiet and all these huge planes just piled up. I’ll see if I can find them.



OMGOODNESS @huckybuck how frightening, they could make a film of that.


----------



## PopcornandMittensmum

Bethanjane22 said:


> I love the soundtrack, Me And The Sky is one of my favourite musical songs 😍 I haven’t had the chance to see it yet but it’s due to go on tour in 2024 so I will be getting tickets for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll have to try and watch that documentary.




Me too! I was going to see it last week but decided to wait until it tour's!


----------



## PopcornandMittensmum

huckybuck said:


> @Bethanjane22 there’s another film called Diverted that is based on the same story. I watched it a while ago and it was a good watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was flying (working) on Sep 11th. We had a frightening emergency landing in Halifax, Nova Scotia (which took the 747s as it’s a slightly longer runway) as the US airforce had threatened to shoot any aircraft still in U.S. airspace. We had been going to Houston Texas and we were just outside of New York when we got the call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 44 planes down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the first 12 hours we stayed on board with pax as there was no where to put everyone. No food/drink, only what we had left on the aircraft. No communication with home other than the flight crew’s radio to Ops as no mobiles/internet or live TV in those days. It was very sobering once we got newspapers thrown up to the plane as we didn’t really have a clue what had happened until we saw the awful photographs the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following morning the town opened up the schools and gym's and peoples homes to all the passengers (it was an identical situation to what happened in Gander) but it took ages to get everyone off all the planes as they only had 2 sets of steps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the baggage was left in the holds as no staff to unload it all. The people of Halifax donated clothes and toiletries to all the passengers, washed their clothes, let them have showers, fed them ..they were really really kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We stayed on the aircraft another night (breakfast/lunch and dinner was Lays Crisps and orange juice). until a hotel that was being refurbished offered to open up for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Funny story there were no curtains in the rooms and when we woke up there was an office block directly opposite and all the staff were stood at the windows looking in!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was another day or so before we were allowed to get back on the aircraft to fly - our flight crew decided they wanted to turn back rather than fly on so we had a lot of very unhappy passengers for the return sector (along with a smelly aircraft and no catering).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have some photos of the runway with all the planes lined up along it somewhere. The day the passengers wesere let off our aircraft we begged to keep the steps for just a little while to stretcst h our legs and get some fresh air. I took a disposable camera from duty free and walked along the runway to take a couple of photos. It was the weirdedttion - so quiet and all these huge planes just piled up. I’ll e if I can find them.
> 
> 
> I forgot you use to work on the planes! Good old 747s!


----------



## PopcornandMittensmum

Why can't I post properly on this new forum?! It keeps leaving giant gaps between things and moving my text so nothing makes sense


----------



## SbanR

PopcornandMittensmum said:


> Why can't I post properly on this new forum?! It keeps leaving giant gaps between things and moving my text so nothing makes sense


Why don't you go to Technical Help and Issues and tag vsadmin. He might be able to troubleshoot for you.


----------



## Jaf

I've just spent an hour trying to locate a part for my car. Citroen don't make them anymore. To me it's not even an old car, 1998, but it's becoming a pain finding parts. French company want 22euro to post a 7euro part. Forces me to see what else they have but its all in French! My head hurts.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Jaf said:


> I've just spent an hour trying to locate a part for my car. Citroen don't make them anymore. To me it's not even an old car, 1998, but it's becoming a pain finding parts. French company want 22euro to post a 7euro part. Forces me to see what else they have but its all in French! My head hurts.


Urgh. Husband ordered a Ford part for me from Germany as it was cheaper even with delivery than getting it here. I wish you luck.


----------



## Bethanjane22

huckybuck said:


> @Bethanjane22 there’s another film called Diverted that is based on the same story. I watched it a while ago and it was a good watch.
> 
> I was flying (working) on Sep 11th. We had a frightening emergency landing in Halifax, Nova Scotia (which took the 747s as it’s a slightly longer runway) as the US airforce had threatened to shoot any aircraft still in U.S. airspace. We had been going to Houston Texas and we were just outside of New York when we got the call.
> 
> 44 planes down.
> 
> For the first 12 hours we stayed on board with pax as there was no where to put everyone. No food/drink, only what we had left on the aircraft. No communication with home other than the flight crew’s radio to Ops as no mobiles/internet or live TV in those days. It was very sobering once we got newspapers thrown up to the plane as we didn’t really have a clue what had happened until we saw the awful photographs the next day.
> 
> The following morning the town opened up the schools and gym's and peoples homes to all the passengers (it was an identical situation to what happened in Gander) but it took ages to get everyone off all the planes as they only had 2 sets of steps!
> 
> All the baggage was left in the holds as no staff to unload it all. The people of Halifax donated clothes and toiletries to all the passengers, washed their clothes, let them have showers, fed them ..they were really really kind.
> 
> We stayed on the aircraft another night (breakfast/lunch and dinner was Lays Crisps and orange juice). until a hotel that was being refurbished offered to open up for us.
> 
> (Funny story there were no curtains in the rooms and when we woke up there was an office block directly opposite and all the staff were stood at the windows looking in!)
> 
> It was another day or so before we were allowed to get back on the aircraft to fly - our flight crew decided they wanted to turn back rather than fly on so we had a lot of very unhappy passengers for the return sector (along with a smelly aircraft and no catering).
> 
> I do have some photos of the runway with all the planes lined up along it somewhere. The day the passengers were let off our aircraft we begged to keep the steps for just a little while to stretch our legs and get some fresh air. I took a disposable camera from duty free and walked along the runway to take a couple of photos. It was the weirdest sensation - so quiet and all these huge planes just piled up. I’ll see if I can find them.


Oh wow @huckybuck what an incredible thing to experience. I can’t imagine how it must have felt working on a flight that day, not really knowing what’s going on, and then being away from home in a strange place.

Thanks so much for sharing your experience, I’ll be sure to check out the other documentary too! If you ever find the pictures, I’d love to see them.


----------



## huckybuck

Bethanjane22 said:


> Oh wow @huckybuck what an incredible thing to experience. I can’t imagine how it must have felt working on a flight that day, not really knowing what’s going on, and then being away from home in a strange place.
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing your experience, I’ll be sure to check out the other documentary too! If you ever find the pictures, I’d love to see them.


Well I just watched the Musial on Apple and I really loved it - honestly I wasn’t sure if I’d enjoy it being made into a musical but it was so accurate and sympathetic to what actually happened I did. 

Although it was a different town it was exactly how I remember it and exactly how I would have written or described it. 

From the flight and passengers (those passengers could actually have been on my flight lol) to the when the plane was on the ground (I’d forgotten how funny some of that was because yes people did get quite drunk to start with and very bored so got up to all sorts) to the passengers stories of their stay in Halifax. 

Then the hotel and kindness of the town and waiting ages to be able to fly again. There was loads I had forgotten - I now remember asking the flight crew if we’d got animals on board as I was really worried (we hadn’t thankfully). 

Not being able to contact family and friends was awful - my Mum and Nanny D were at a garden centre when they heard the news and Mum knew we would have been in proximity of NYC so was really worried. She rushed home and tried to contact BA to find out if we were ok. It took 8 hours before anyone could tell her our flight was safe but she still had no idea where I was. 

I’d forgotten about how long it took before we could get on board again and that there was a hurricane coming and that the planes were at risk of sinking into the tarmac. All of it was true. 

I remember being really nervous flying back - I think everybody was and it was awful watching the passengers for any suspicious behaviour. It was a subdued flight home.

I did get a bit emotional watching it as it bought back a lot of forgotten memories. I feel privileged to have been a part of it in a way and certainly to have experienced such overwhelming kindness from a community. I will never forget that. 

I am going to see if I can find the documentary to watch tomorrow.


----------



## PopcornandMittensmum

@Mrs Funkin whilst flying home last week I spotted this in the inflight mag and thought of you! ￼


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe, they've tried to buy the .com from husband a few times. He has politely declined


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Urgh. I feel so sick again. I thought I felt better earlier but the sickness and headache is back. Bloody Covid. I knew I was right to try to avoid it for so long.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Urgh. I feel so sick again. I thought I felt better earlier but the sickness and headache is back. Bloody Covid. I knew I was right to try to avoid it for so long.


 I always think you feel worst at the start and end of the day


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Very true @BarneyBobCat - I'm going to go for a walk around the block, see if I feel better with some fresh air.


----------

